# Shop / Collectibles / Events / Restocks Discussion



## Justin

Use this general discussion thread to talk about The Bell Tree's shop, collectibles, events, and shop restocks. It's best to use the relevant event thread when an event is ongoing but this serves as a general location when there isn't a more specific place to discuss something. Sometimes staff members may drop hints in here too.

*Handy Links:*
*List of All TBT Collectibles*
*Bell Tree Direct Archive*


----------



## Peisinoe

first! yay! can't wait for apple!


----------



## Sholee

Restocks are a myth!


----------



## Skyfall

This is great, thanks!  Now we get to discuss/vent/whatever without clogging up other threads, ha, ha.


----------



## Guero101

And I 2nd that! Apples!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I am ready for apples. My username is *Apple*2012. I would also like the chocolate cake and ice cream restocked (I hope that's not discontinued).


----------



## Maruchan

I really like how the alert is on the shop page,
and labelled clearly that the restock is for TBT Beach Party Collectibles (and not a mix of letters and fruits).

Would be great if Apple is to be added to the upcoming releases later in the year.


----------



## Farobi

All this Apple hype


----------



## Cadbberry

I hope for* apples*, they are a cool fruit. I always miss restocks due to school or just the being offline, it is a little frustrating but what can you do...


----------



## Justin

Restock imminent.


----------



## BiggKitty

I like the timer banner and that it's placed in the shop, think that was a good idea, saves a lot of to'ing  and fro'ing prior to a restock. Also very nice that it states what items the restock will be.


----------



## Danielkang2

I love the items are sold in parts now. Like if there are 50 to restock, you restock 10 then ten more and so on. Please do this for future restocks also.


----------



## Lassy

I want apples ;w;


----------



## BiggKitty

Lassy said:


> I want apples ;w;



Patience is a virtue, or so I am told


----------



## B e t h a n y

So glad this is a thread! So does anyone know when/if there are going to be more letter restocks? I seen to only get the beach restocks :/


----------



## BiggKitty

Possibly next letter restock with next Bell Direct although no certainly of that either. I think a certain amount beach collectibles, was it 500 of each were to be released and then packed away in storage, if that is right then seems like there is still one further beach collectible restock to come.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vannilllabeth said:


> So glad this is a thread! So does anyone know when/if there are going to be more letter restocks? I seen to only get the beach restocks :/


No. The one before 2 days ago was _with_ the direct. A big restock happens whenever a direct comes around.



BiggKitty said:


> Possibly next letter restock with next Bell Direct although no certainly of that either.


This, opps. Sorry BiggKitty. I didn't see you there.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Oh thanks so much guys! :3


----------



## Delphine

Cool thread! n_n

But I don't understand why there wasn't an apple collectible in the first place? I mean; why was it not released like the other fruits? What's so special about the apple, is it because it's more popular? It's frustrating that we can't have a full fruit collectibles set though. Also would love to see perfect fruits collectibles... ?u?


----------



## SharJoY

Maruchan said:


> I really like how the alert is on the shop page,
> and labelled clearly that the restock is for TBT Beach Party Collectibles (and not a mix of letters and fruits).
> 
> Would be great if Apple is to be added to the upcoming releases later in the year.



What she said


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> Cool thread! n_n
> 
> But I don't understand why there wasn't an apple collectible in the first place? I mean; why was it not released like the other fruits? What's so special about the apple, is it because it's more popular? It's frustrating that we can't have a full fruit collectibles set though. Also would love to see perfect fruits collectibles... ?u?



I believe the admins did a poll last year or early this year about which fruits the members like. Apple being the most popular will be the last one released and probably the most rare out of the 5. Which is kind of lame since it being the most popular, i'm sure many many people would like to own it.


----------



## Flyffel

Delphine said:


> Cool thread! n_n
> 
> But I don't understand why there wasn't an apple collectible in the first place? I mean; why was it not released like the other fruits? What's so special about the apple, is it because it's more popular? It's frustrating that we can't have a full fruit collectibles set though. Also would love to see perfect fruits collectibles... ?u?


They are released in parts. There was a popularity vote. The least popular (pear) got released first, then the orange (both unlimited), then the cherry with weekly restocks, then the peach (I don't know how often it restocks), then the most popular fruit, the apple. Also as you can see: less popular -> more common and costs less.


----------



## Sholee

Flyffel said:


> They are released in parts. There was a popularity vote. The least popular (pear) got released first, then the orange (both unlimited), then the cherry with weekly restocks, then the peach (I don't know how often it restocks), then the most popular fruit, the apple. Also as you can see: less popular -> more common and costs less.



i wish it was the other way around, where Apple being the most popular would have unlimited stock.


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> i wish it was the other way around, where Apple being the most popular would have unlimited stock.



This makes sense.  I guess it helps rarity and all that, but people are going to really want the apple.


----------



## Sholee

i do agree with delphine though and i hope maybe we'll see perfect fruits in the future?
I don't really like the apple (i prefer the peach) but the perfect apple just looks 10x better than the other perfect fruits.


----------



## Peisinoe

Sholee said:


> i do agree with delphine though and i hope maybe we'll see perfect fruits in the future?
> I don't really like the apple (i prefer the peach) but the perfect apple just looks 10x better than the other perfect fruits.




Yeah the perfect oranges look like they have tumors, lol


----------



## Delphine

@ Sholee & Flyffel: I wasn't aware of that, so thanks for the explanation! n_n


----------



## Jaebeommie

Am I supposed to be seeing some sort of countdown banner on the shop page that tells me when the restock is? 
Because I don't see anything.


----------



## Lassy

Jaebeommie said:


> Am I supposed to be seeing some sort of countdown banner on the shop page that tells me when the restock is?
> Because I don't see anything.


Apparently the countdown will show up 30 minutes before the next restock :0


----------



## Sholee

did anyone see the countdown on the undercover mode of TBT?


----------



## Skyfall

Any clue when Friday's restock will happen?  I'd like to be on and not get anything again.   

No, I'm kidding.  But seriously, I always like to try because it's fun.  (I'm usually lucky if I can get 1 of anything.)


----------



## Sholee

i'm just assuming here... but

9/9 restock was early morning PDT
9/10 restock was afternoon PDT
9/11 restock night or late night PDT???


----------



## Zuko

Skyfall said:


> Any clue when Friday's restock will happen?  I'd like to be on and not get anything again.
> 
> No, I'm kidding.  But seriously, I always like to try because it's fun.  (I'm usually lucky if I can get 1 of anything.)



Theres a restock on Friday? :O Dammit, my wii u charger broke and thats what I use to use the internet as I don't have a computer...
I hope i can get online but I doubt it.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I can't wait for the apples!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I think the countdown banner only appears when you enter the shop.


----------



## Gracelia

a ppllessss


----------



## Jaebeommie

Did today's restock already happen? I've been at school so I couldn't check T~T


----------



## BiggKitty

Jaebeommie said:


> Did today's restock already happen? I've been at school so I couldn't check T~T



Yes was approx 11 hours ago


----------



## Jaebeommie

BiggKitty said:


> Yes was approx 11 hours ago



...that was yesterday for me though?


----------



## Peisinoe

Jaebeommie said:


> ...that was yesterday for me though?



ah but today for BiggKitty.

I believe it happened around 4-6 AM EST. If i'm correct.


I am also hoping for a feature to reorganize our collectibles. I know it works by time signatures, but wishing there was an easier way.


----------



## Coach

I got both Beach collectibles from trades, so I'm a happy bunny!


----------



## Eldin

This is a good thread idea, will keep other threads unclogged after a restock.

I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for hints! c:


----------



## Justin

Tomorrow's restock will be early afternoon PDT time.


----------



## ryan88

Justin said:


> Tomorrow's restock will be early afternoon PDT time.



I wish it was latter. I think I'll miss it


----------



## Snype

Perfect for me, exactly what I was hoping for to be honest with you.

Thanks Justin!


----------



## Naiad

ryan88 said:


> I wish it was latter. I think I'll miss it



Same. If the time I'm thinking is correct, I'll probably be in either 5th or 6th period.


----------



## f11

Can we stop restocking the shop and get rid of collectibles maybe Im a jerk but I'd be funny to see peoples reactions


----------



## B e t h a n y

How long ago was the last restock? Has today's happened?


----------



## Skyfall

Vannilllabeth said:


> How long ago was the last restock? Has today's happened?



Yes, i think it was 1:00 am my time, i am on the west coast.


----------



## B e t h a n y

What time zone? I live in Australia lol


----------



## Naiad

Vannilllabeth said:


> What time zone? I live in Australia lol



PST/PDT

aka GMT -7


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lafiel said:


> PST/PDT
> 
> aka GMT -7


Ahkay thanks


----------



## Zuko

Has Today's already happened?


----------



## Eldin

Zuko said:


> Has Today's already happened?



Nope. And just a heads up, you can check the amount to see if you've missed any (it's at 450 sold right now so if it's still 450 you're good). c:

Justin said early afternoon (PDT).


----------



## Zuko

Ok thanks, I was just checking as I'm GMT. I think 12pm is 8pm for me so I dunno if I'm gonna be there for it :c


----------



## Cadbberry

Darn I wont be on at 12 pm, I will be on at 12:15-12:30 probably, that's when my digital design class starts.


----------



## Skyfall

Cadbberry said:


> Darn I wont be on at 12 pm, I will be on at 12:15-12:30 probably, that's when my digital design class starts.



One of the restocks also did not start on the dot at the beginning of the hour but 15 min thereafter.  Maybe that will happen today, don't know though.


----------



## Delphine

Hurray for this restock, the timing is perfect as far as I'm concerned! (10pm my time)


----------



## Naiad

Delphine said:


> Hurray for this restock, the timing is perfect as far as I'm concerned! (10pm my time)



/is going to be in Spanish

I'll try to catch it >^<


----------



## Feloreena

I hope I can buy one popsicle. It's all I want.


----------



## Delphine

Lafiel said:


> /is going to be in Spanish
> 
> I'll try to catch it >^<



Good luck, European fellow ;u;/


----------



## Feloreena

Yay, I got it.


----------



## nammie

finally caught the restocks O:


----------



## Zuko

That was fast ;o I got a cone


----------



## Snype

Got a few more ice cream swirls, happy with that.

Am selling both beach collectibles if anyone wants any.


----------



## tinytaylor

Man those restock a go fast, glad I got mine tho


----------



## Skyfall

I was on for it, I didnt try for it since I have them.  But this one wasnt as crazy as the last few.  Things sat there for a while... Even with my slow fiingers i think i could have gotten some.  .


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I missed it out. Did they stock the apple? And what about the chocolate cake?


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> I was on for it, I didnt try for it since I have them.  But this one wasnt as crazy as the last few.  Things sat there for a while... Even with my slow fiingers i think i could have gotten some.  .



i think cause most people have them by now


----------



## Hyperpesta

And i missed it again! TBT Does not want me to get these collectables.


----------



## Maruchan

Seems to load faster and much smoother when using the TBT Undercover mode.

Didn't need to buy anything this time, and noticed all 50 popsicles went out like 'poooowf' in probably less than 1 min..?


----------



## Skyfall

Apple2012 said:


> I missed it out. Did they stock the apple? And what about the chocolate cake?



No apples, no choco cake, strictly beach collectibles, i think.


----------



## Justin

Glad to see in the logs some new people managed to grab this time! 

Think we've covered nearly every time of the day now, except for one or maybe two blocks, one of which will be tomorrow's! Work it out yourself!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Skyfall said:


> No apples, no choco cake, strictly beach collectibles, i think.



At least I got the ice cream swirl from someone else. I don't need anymore beach party items.


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> Glad to see in the logs some new people managed to grab this time!
> 
> Think we've covered nearly every time of the day now, except for one or maybe two blocks, one of which will be tomorrow's! Work it out yourself!



so is tomorrow the last restock or will there be one on sunday as well?


----------



## Justin

Sholee said:


> so is tomorrow the last restock or will there be one on sunday as well?



I think we will do one Sunday as well to round out a full week despite only planning 500, but I'm not going to promise it.


----------



## f11

Jubs breaks promises


----------



## Justin

Restock incoming.


----------



## f11

lel nice restock. http://prntscr.com/4mmwx6


----------



## Peisinoe

That was the longest restock ever. I think it lasted 5 minutes lol


----------



## Sanaki

Did anybody not get one or have none right now? I bought way too many..


----------



## Edzers

Stina said:


> That was the longest restock ever. I think it lasted 5 minutes lol



all the people were preoccupied with something else


----------



## Peisinoe

Edzers said:


> all the people were preoccupied with something else



Yes I noticed.


----------



## Zuko

Did I miss it.... darn...


----------



## Skyfall

Stina said:


> That was the longest restock ever. I think it lasted 5 minutes lol



I wish i could have seen that, i dont think i have ever seen items just sit there after a restock.  At best after 30 sec its all sold out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When is the next restock going to take place?


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> When is the next restock going to take place?



probably not for another month, they'll prob do a restock for the halloween event (if they plan to do one this year)


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I can hardly wait to see if something special will be done for Halloween.


----------



## Feloreena

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I can hardly wait to see if something special will be done for Halloween.



Me too.  I better start posting more to get more TBT bells for it, running low on supplies!


----------



## Coach

Cake is running low, I need to raise money to buy more!


----------



## London

Coach said:


> Cake is running low, I need to raise money to buy more!



Like the white cake? For 29 bells? lol


----------



## lazuli

i hope there's a halloween event. i love halloween.


----------



## xxxmadison

so is the official tbt to ig bells 4 mil or 5? i'd rather do 4 tbh


----------



## Zane

xxxmadison said:


> so is the official tbt to ig bells 4 mil or 5? i'd rather do 4 tbh



There is no official rate - you could buy for 4 as long as no one was buying for 5 at the same time, I guess. haha


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Zane said:


> There is no official rate - you could buy for 4 as long as no one was buying for 5 at the same time, I guess. haha



So true...


----------



## Snype

I managed to get 200 BTB for 4 million in game bells.

Do you think there will be any new collectibles at the next restock?


----------



## Sholee

Snype said:


> I managed to get 200 BTB for 4 million in game bells.
> 
> Do you think there will be any new collectibles at the next restock?



im reallllyyy hoping for lollipops for the halloween event. I think it'd be a super cute collectible


----------



## cIementine

Snype said:


> I managed to get 200 BTB for 4 million in game bells.
> 
> Do you think there will be any new collectibles at the next restock?



Maybe an apple to complete the fruit collection.


----------



## Sholee

Snype said:


> I managed to get 200 BTB for 4 million in game bells.
> 
> Do you think there will be any new collectibles at the next restock?





Marie said:


> Maybe an apple to complete the fruit collection.



and then........ they should release the perfect versions of the fruits


----------



## Coach

I think there should be a certain month where all of the fruits can be purchased in perfect forms.


----------



## Coach

*Cake is now sold out!* (Thanks to me)


----------



## Aradai

Coach said:


> *Cake is now sold out!* (Thanks to me)



you did the impossible....


----------



## LilD

Coach said:


> *Cake is now sold out!* (Thanks to me)





I went and even had a look, well done. 
I bought one recently when I noticed the stock was actually getting low.


----------



## Coach

I should get a chocolate cake as a reward! 

I bought 11 cakes at one time!


----------



## Vizionari

Wow, the cake is sold out lol

I have one already though


----------



## ryan88

i have none. buying cake for 33 TBT


----------



## S-A-M

rip didnt get a cake


----------



## Nameless fox

Not gonna lie, the cakes I bought left me with LITERALLY nothing left in my virtual pockets. (I'm not active enough to get cash by posting)


----------



## Katelyn

Is the cake going to be restocked?? 
secretly hopes it's not since I bought like 20


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm almost sure they are going to be.


----------



## ryan88

I bought the last cake! jk


----------



## Coach

<.< Mhm?


----------



## Alex_x27

Peaches and Chocolate Cake
Golly they go fast


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Yeah. If I want to see anything go back in stock, it would be apples and chocolate cakes.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Is there any chance of the member title changes being back in stock? I've wanted to change mine for forever but it always seems to be sold out.


----------



## f11

You can change it in settings.


----------



## xxxmadison

I've seen 100 tbt going for 6 million now. That's a little ridiculous. I wish it would go back to 3 million.


----------



## Cory

xxxmadison said:


> I've seen 100 tbt going for 6 million now. That's a little ridiculous. I wish it would go back to 3 million.



It should be at 1 million tbh


----------



## Bird

xxxmadison said:


> I've seen 100 tbt going for 6 million now. That's a little ridiculous. I wish it would go back to 3 million.



Some people have been trying and so was I but people want to buy it at a ridiculous price.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It is October, so I think the Sapphire should be replaced with the Opal or whatever the October birthstone is.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Sounds right. Never had enough to get the Sapphire. Was being lazy and been re-playing some Mario Sunshine. I'll consider trading my ruby for one.

Also, surprised that the cakes were bought out.
I hope I'm around when there's a restock. I would like to get my town fruit (cherry) and a chocolate cake. ^_^


----------



## Cadbberry

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Sounds right. Never had enough to get the Sapphire. Was being lazy and been re-playing some Mario Sunshine. I'll consider trading my ruby for one.
> 
> Also, surprised that the cakes were bought out.
> I hope I'm around when there's a restock. I would like to get my town fruit (cherry) and a chocolate cake. ^_^



The coco cake are near impossible and the cherry goes quick... you may have better luck buying them in the fourms


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

True. I may need to get extremely lucky. I usually don't have a lot of bells on me. I'm hoping I'll get some from auctioning one of my villagers and I'll probably consider starting another flower selling/delivery thread. Wish me luck. ^_^


----------



## Cadbberry

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> True. I may need to get extremely lucky. I usually don't have a lot of bells on me. I'm hoping I'll get some from auctioning one of my villagers and I'll probably consider starting another flower selling/delivery thread. Wish me luck. ^_^



Luck <3


----------



## Lassy

Cadbberry said:


> The coco cake are near impossible and the cherry goes quick... you may have better luck buying them in the fourms


I managed to grab one during a restock, it's just that you need a good internet, and you have to refresh a lot of times.

Not sure if I'll be able to be there on future Restocks, my internet at uni sucks ;-; weirdly it only sucks for TBT, sometimes it loads the pages quickly, sometimes it doesn't x_x


----------



## Danielkang2

Restocks are intense. o.0


----------



## f11

october birthstone or riot


----------



## B e t h a n y

When is the next one? Does anyone know or it's random?


----------



## Mieiki

I want october birthstones in my life pls.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Mieiki said:


> I want october birthstones in my life pls.



Yes, I agree


----------



## Aradai

you can only buy three collectibles from the shop now.

that's sad.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparkanine said:


> you can only buy three collectibles from the shop now.
> 
> that's sad.


?? Whatttttt


----------



## Peisinoe

Sparkanine said:


> you can only buy three collectibles from the shop now.
> 
> that's sad.



WHAT?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stina said:


> WHAT?!



It's true. You can only get the orange, pear, and sapphire. Others are sold out.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> It's true. You can only get the orange, pear, and sapphire. Others are sold out.



hasn't that always been the case though? i mean it was originally only 4 but the regular cake sold out recently


----------



## Aradai

Sholee said:


> hasn't that always been the case though? i mean it was originally only 4 but the regular cake sold out recently



yeah, but I've just noticed it now.
I always thought that there were more than four availible for some reason.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Eventually decided to get a Sapphire from the shop.
As for the ruby that I have, I'll probably either sell or auction it, but I won't be doing that for some time. Maybe in another month or so.


----------



## Skyfall

I wonder when the next birthstone will come out.  At this point, is it so late that they will roll it into the Halloween candy launches?  (Assuming, of course, that they come back at all or that we will have a Halloween thing at all).


----------



## Peisinoe

Skyfall said:


> I wonder when the next birthstone will come out.  At this point, is it so late that they will roll it into the Halloween candy launches?  (Assuming, of course, that they come back at all or that we will have a Halloween thing at all).




More than likely.  let's hope!


----------



## Zuko

-is excited for halloween and birthstones-


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Candy! I'm so excited I can hardly wait.


----------



## nard

*-Squeals like a little girl-*



Cannot wait for the candy. I want ALL the blue ones, thank you.


----------



## B e t h a n y

OMG *_* candy

That green ones calling my name and that means no sleep for a night or two, when they are released xD. But I'm looking to get 1-2 of each _hopefully._


----------



## Coach

I want 2 of each. I also want 2 dark candys, but that isn't gonna happen! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 462 bells saved up at the moment.


----------



## Zuko

Do you think they will be released at halloween? Also, what is the halloween event?


----------



## B e t h a n y

Zuko said:


> Do you think they will be released at halloween? Also, what is the halloween event?



Last year they got released just before or some time in October if I remember correctly. From what I remember it's not _that_ big of an event, but may be bigger this year.


----------



## Danielkang2

So the restocks not on the 31st?


----------



## f11

omg dark candy is gifted from someone. you cant buyit.


----------



## Coach

I am aware of that, but I still want 2 dark candies. You can get cursed with one, not pass it on, and then get gifted another from someone passing it on.


----------



## f11

Yah but last time it was the admins mistake to take them away. This year, if they even return, the admins will get rid of them.


----------



## TheWonky

Can I not gift collectibles if they were gifted to me? :{


----------



## Coach

You can not gift birthstones more than once, those are the only ones.


----------



## ryan88

I heard from Jeremy that there is happening now!


----------



## Vizionari

ryan88 said:


> I heard from Jeremy that there is happening now!



what?


----------



## ryan88

Jk

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has anyone noticed 2 yellow houses have been restocked?


----------



## Danielkang2

really??? lol


----------



## ryan88

Yeah. I remember there were 34 then 2 got restocked at the direct and another 2 got restocked someday


----------



## f11

It was always 38.


----------



## Zulehan

Yeah: it was 35 before the last Direct. Three were added during the Direct.


----------



## ryan88

Oh I remember it was 34 and they restocked 2


----------



## ryan88

Justin said:


> The October birthstone is now live in the Shop. Sorry for the delay. *More is coming soon.*



I think it's about the apple!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ryan88 said:


> I think it's about the apple!



I doubt it. It's probably about the Halloween candies. I think the apple is more likely to come out during Harvest time.


----------



## Sholee

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I think the apple is more likely to come out during Harvest time.



ooo i like that idea


*can't waits for the candieeeess*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> ooo i like that idea
> 
> 
> *can't waits for the candieeeess*


Sameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! This will be my first time around TBT for Halloween!


----------



## Vizionari

I can't wait for the candies either! >w<


----------



## Justin

Check out the Shop today my collectible loving friends.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> Check out the Shop today my collectible loving friends.



What's with the dark candy and why are you supposed to get rid of it?


----------



## Zulehan

Darn, missed out on the spooky dark candy.


----------



## Skyfall

Zulehan said:


> Darn, missed out on the spooky dark candy.



No, dont feel bad, it was never for sale.  I was right at the beginning, it was sold out and the cost was 99999999999 or something ridiculous like that.  I think Jeremy distributed it to 3 people, one of whom is Justin.


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> No, dont feel bad, it was never for sale.  I was right at the beginning, it was sold out and the cost was 99999999999 or something ridiculous like that.  I think Jeremy distributed it to 3 people, one of whom is Justin.



That is.... a sizeable amount of bells


----------



## Zulehan

Skyfall said:


> No, dont feel bad, it was never for sale.  I was right at the beginning, it was sold out and the cost was 99999999999 or something ridiculous like that.  I think Jeremy distributed it to 3 people, one of whom is Justin.


Ah, k. Thank you for letting me know, Skyfall.


----------



## Skyfall

No problem!  It was one of the rare restocks when I was actually on.  Usually I miss it or like last time, am screaming in a parking lot of a grocery store yelling at my phone for being too slow, lol.  

I am just intrigued wha the dark candy's curse is.  If it falls into the hands of a collectible lover, you know they will just keep it until Halloween is over.  At least I would, ha, ha.


----------



## Zuko

Dammit I missed the restock...AGAIN! I was asleep :c


----------



## Sanaki

Was playing games with my friends ... mannn


----------



## Mango

i got it ?


----------



## Danielkang2

You got what? lol don't tell me dark candy.


----------



## Sanaki

Danielkang2 said:


> You got what? lol don't tell me dark candy.



would you stop with the dark candy mr 3 yellow houses and 4 choco cakes lel


----------



## Zuko

Did they restock everything..?


----------



## Cadbberry

did they just restock?


----------



## Sanaki

about an hour and a half ago


----------



## Danielkang2

Ahri said:


> would you stop with the dark candy mr 3 yellow houses and 4 choco cakes lel


I just got all of those today lol no kidding not any of those by restock.


----------



## Cadbberry

Ahri said:


> about an hour and a half ago



oh k~ thought I missed one like a minute ago- already bought 8 yellow candies (meant to buy 2 but CPU lagged and well now I got 8 extras)


----------



## Skyfall

Yes, everything was restocked, that I saw.


----------



## Zuko

Dammit :c Missed it. Ah well -diesinside-


----------



## LilD

Zuko said:


> Did they restock everything..?




Yeah looks like it.  0-fer for me on re stocks,but it will eventually happen, I'm sure of it XD 
Excited about faire , another chance for collectibles and Lots of really fun activities to look forward to!


----------



## Zuko

Ahri said:


> about an hour and a half ago



Omfg, i missed it due to my stoopid paperround -cri-


----------



## penguins

i was able to get a cherry
long sigh


----------



## Zuko

Hey penguin, atleast you got the restock!


----------



## Skyfall

Sorry guys, who missed it.  I know how it feels because I always seem to miss those.  Good news is, the secondary market has a lot of stuff floating now.  For example, if you want a pink house, it will probably be the cheapest its been in a long time.  That would be my guess, anyway.


----------



## Cadbberry

lol just stopped in and bought 2 cherries

There are 4 left, if no one is gonna buy them i will


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Nuts. I missed it. And I was awake even! T_T Oh well, there's always next month. I may as get a few candies. That's at least something.


----------



## Peisinoe

Damn you Daniel!!! 

Jk lol. Next time yellow house will be mine.


----------



## Danielkang2

lol I didn't get any of them from the restock.  Good Luck!


----------



## Cadbberry

Cherries, I got 5 cherries... or was it 6


----------



## Peisinoe

Ahh ok my bad dude.


----------



## Coach

Welp, they took my cake record away


----------



## Cadbberry

Coach said:


> Welp, they took my cake record away



Wait, how! you have like a bajillion cakes


----------



## ryan88

i missed the restock


----------



## Cuppycakez

ryan88 said:


> i missed the restock



Me toooooooooo


----------



## ryan88

FYI there is 4 directs in octoober. 1 for each candy

- - - Post Merge - - -

restock!


----------



## Cadbberry

ryan88 said:


> FYI there is 4 directs in octoober. 1 for each candy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> restock!



DARN MISSED THEM ALL


----------



## Vizionari

Don't worry there wasn't one (at least not right now)


----------



## Cadbberry

Vizionari said:


> Don't worry there wasn't one (at least not right now)



Apparently there was one around 7pm PST time


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> Apparently there was one around 7pm PST time



oh I thought that was someone mistaking there was a restock o_o


----------



## spamurai

Will the yellow 'no' japanese house symbol come back for the other directs? I keep missing the restocks


----------



## Danielkang2

Yes  Your letter set is almost finished. Good Luck!


----------



## spamurai

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes  Your letter set is almost finished. Good Luck!



How did you get three D:
And thank you. I hope they come back and I'm online lol


----------



## Peisinoe

Why would there be 4 directs for each candy? 

I would think they might do another for the special candy. They already told us dates for the rest of the candies...so I don't see a direct for those..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean why would there be 4 total directs, 1 for each. It doesn't make sense to me. 

Unless they already said it. Which I don't think they did in the last direct.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Stina said:


> Why would there be 4 directs for each candy?
> 
> I would think they might do another for the special candy. They already told us dates for the rest of the candies...so I don't see a direct for those..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mean why would there be 4 total directs, 1 for each. It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Unless they already said it. Which I don't think they did in the last direct.


no..they never said there would be more directs or restocks either. I think Ryan was confused.  Just the candy stocking... the next one on Thursday  for the red


----------



## Maruchan

PrayingMantis10 said:


> no..they never said there would be more directs or restocks either. I think Ryan was confused.  Just the candy stocking... the next one on Thursday for the red



Good that there are 3 more 'batches' coming, seeing that it's Halloween and all.
Here are the dates, in case anyone missed that part...
Can't believe I've actually went & set reminders for myself for the green candy XD

"Sunday, October 19th: Yellow Candy
Thursday, October 23rd: Red Candy
Sunday, October 26th: Green Candy
Thursday, October 30th: Blue Candy

We also have another candy in our testing labs, but it is very experimental and..."


----------



## device

Thank you for reminding us. I am hoping to get the blue and red candy to complete my candy collection, what candies are you guys hoping to get it?​


----------



## Coach

VanishingKira said:


> Thank you for reminding us. I am hoping to get the blue and red candy to complete my candy collection, what candies are you guys hoping to get it?​



ALL OF THE CANDY!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. the problem with the green and blue candy is the time of the shop restock.... If it's like last year there will be an extremely limited amount of them


----------



## Javocado

Picked the worst time to get hooked on a new app.
I totally missed the restock lol.
rip cake #10


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Javocado said:


> Picked the worst time to get hooked on a new app.
> I totally missed the restock lol.
> rip cake #10



lol but were you on 1 a.m. EST? I definitely wasn't.


----------



## Javocado

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol but were you on 1 a.m. EST? I definitely wasn't.



If that's the case it would've been 10 pm PST for me and I remember playing my app around that time lol *crying face emoji*


----------



## Maruchan

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol but were you on 1 a.m. EST? I definitely wasn't.





Javocado said:


> If that's the case it would've been 10 pm PST for me and I remember playing my app around that time lol *crying face emoji*



I was there the entire evening, saw all the mods/ admins in the main page, saw them working on the new Bulletin Board,
yet it still didn't hit me that something is cooking OTZ
(Too distracted with 2 towns stuffed with crappy villagers, and was busy voiding them, lol) 

So...only 10 green Mori's been restocked, eh? Hopefully more will be released next time.

Anyone knows how many chocolate cakes were restocked? Thanks in advance!


----------



## device

Maruchan said:


> Anyone knows how many chocolate cakes were restocked? Thanks in advance!



I think ten were restocked but I may be wrong.​


----------



## Drake789

Maruchan said:


> I was there the entire evening, saw all the mods/ admins in the main page, saw them working on the new Bulletin Board,
> yet it still didn't hit me that something is cooking OTZ
> (Too distracted with 2 towns stuffed with crappy villagers, and was busy voiding them, lol)
> 
> So...only 10 green Mori's been restocked, eh? Hopefully more will be released next time.
> 
> Anyone knows how many chocolate cakes were restocked? Thanks in advance!



I believe it was 20 chocolate cakes that were restocked as I remember seeing there were 176 sold before the restock and now there are 196 sold


----------



## Peisinoe

Yeah that is what I assumed. Ryan was just excited, no problem in that though.


----------



## sej

Do you know when the next re-stock is for GMT??


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sej said:


> Do you know when the next re-stock is for GMT??



no, there has been no time stated


----------



## Guero101

They should restock some letters. The Bell Tree Direct took place so late that night. sigh....


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Guero101 said:


> They should restock some letters. The Bell Tree Direct took place so late that night. sigh....



Highly doubtful that there will be a general restock. Just count on the candies...


----------



## Justin

I have to say that I throughly enjoy reading the speculation about restocks in here. 



Javocado said:


> If that's the case it would've been 10 pm PST for me and I remember playing my app around that time lol *crying face emoji*



You snooze you lose!!!



Maruchan said:


> I was there the entire evening, saw all the mods/ admins in the main page, saw them working on the new Bulletin Board,
> yet it still didn't hit me that something is cooking OTZ
> (Too distracted with 2 towns stuffed with crappy villagers, and was busy voiding them, lol)



Yeah haha Bulletin Board went up about 15 minutes before the Direct!


----------



## spamurai

Justin said:


> You snooze you lose!!!



True... but it would be nice if the letters got restocked at a reasonable hour in the gmt timezone...
I keep missing them xD One day.. one dayyyyy lol.

*steals your dark candy*


----------



## Cadbberry

spamurai said:


> True... but it would be nice if the letters got restocked at a reasonable hour in the gmt timezone...
> I keep missing them xD One day.. one dayyyyy lol.
> 
> *steals your dark candy*



I can agree with you there, either I am at school or I am just not near a computer when restocks happen, oh well


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> I have to say that I throughly enjoy reading the speculation about restocks in here.
> 
> 
> 
> You snooze you lose!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah haha Bulletin Board went up about 15 minutes before the Direct!



Aren't you meant to be missing? <.<


----------



## Cuppycakez

Last time they restocked at 1 AM EST I believe.....


----------



## Guero101

spamurai said:


> True... but it would be nice if the letters got restocked at a reasonable hour in the gmt timezone...
> I keep missing them xD One day.. one dayyyyy lol.
> 
> *steals your dark candy*



I agree with Spamurai


----------



## Zulehan

I hope they release the purple letter soon. 

Heh.


----------



## device

Zulehan said:


> I hope they release the purple letter soon.
> 
> Heh.



Purple letter?​


----------



## Zuko

VanishingKira said:


> Purple letter?​



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Zulehan

Zuko said:


> My thoughts exactly


More a wish than a prediction.


----------



## Cuppycakez

What purple letter?


----------



## Zuko

Cuppycakez said:


> What purple letter?





Zulehan said:


> More a wish than a prediction.


...


----------



## Coach

No red candy yet? <.<


----------



## Cadbberry

Coach said:


> No red candy yet? <.<



A few more minutes, like 2 more.... please don't crash computer <3


----------



## Danielkang2

You sure?


----------



## Cadbberry

Danielkang2 said:


> You sure?



No~ I wouldn't trust me  I am no mod/admin


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I am going through sugar withdrawal...must have candy!


----------



## B e t h a n y

^^^^^


JUST GIMMIE THE RED CANDY


Ehem I mean please just give me the red candy?


----------



## Justin

It's coming! ....sometime today.


----------



## B e t h a n y

I'm probably be asleep :/


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Justin said:


> It's coming! ....sometime today.



lol. What a tease!


----------



## kassie

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. What a tease!


I know right D:


----------



## Sanaki

Blah I get horrible signal at school... Definitely will have problems buying lol

Still excited


----------



## Justin

I even turned invisible mode back on! Just for you guys. 

But really, best of luck everyone. There will be plenty of opportunities for the Red candy, so don't fret too much.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Justin said:


> I even turned invisible mode back on! Just for you guys.


lmao. You are only allowed to do that for Mafia!


----------



## B e t h a n y

:


----------



## Sanaki

Is it just the candy this time around?


----------



## B e t h a n y

Ahri said:


> Is it just the candy this time around?



Yeah, I think so, I think it's just for the red candy


----------



## Justin

Ahri said:


> Is it just the candy this time around?



Usually tend to avoid answering these questions, but yeah, not restocking regular collectibles today. We just did our big restock on Sunday. Don't get your hopes up for letters today!


----------



## Danielkang2

Aww also are the candies going to be in unlimited quantitys?


----------



## Sanaki

Lol I won't ask in the future then  

But cool  thanks


----------



## Elise

Ah, why does it have to be my bedtime already?  Hmmm, maybe I'll stay up a few more hours or sleep now and try to wake up early... Either way, I'll probably miss it, like always haha.


----------



## B e t h a n y

,... I have to sleep


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't think it's there yet guys your good....


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> I even turned invisible mode back on! Just for you guys.
> 
> But really, best of luck everyone. There will be plenty of opportunities for the Red candy, so don't fret too much.



Does that mean there will be mini-restocks? Is that what you mean by "plenty of opportunities?" <.<

I even checked TBT on a computer at school to check it wasn't out yet.


----------



## Coach

Red Candy is now out!


----------



## B e t h a n y

Finally they are in the shop xD


----------



## Trickilicky

Yay!! I'm glad I stayed up, and now I can go to sleep  hope everyone gets one!


----------



## Cuppycakez

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO >_< I JUST went to the shop when my computer crashed.


----------



## Coach

All of that 50 have been bought already! I'm pretty sure another batch will come out shortly!

I'm really glad I came back onto my laptop!


----------



## Vizionari

That went by quick. Heh, I already have one, though ;D


----------



## Cuppycakez

So I didn't get one. Well that sucks.


----------



## Zane

Didn't realize there was only 50 until it was too late. xD However there will be more opportunities to get one apparently so I'm not too pressed.


----------



## Coach

There will surely be more! Justin said there would be lots of opportunities.


----------



## Elise

I literally had one in my cart and then 10 seconds later when I went to check out I couldn't buy it and they had all sold out...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zane said:


> Didn't realize there was only 50 until it was too late. xD However there will be more opportunities to get one apparently so I'm not too pressed.



Yeah, at least there's that.  I just think it sucks because I was literally heading to the shop when my internet went out and crashed


----------



## Coach

When I bought them it said there was 45/50 remaining. Then when I'd bought them, I checked back and it was about 32 left.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I didn't get one (Trying to collect another full candy set), I tried but it happened all too fast. Oh well. But still I am shocked how fast 50 red candies went. Seriously.


----------



## Coach

Welp, now we wait for the chaos of the Green and Blue candies.


----------



## Sanaki

Lol wow.. i thought they'd be unlimited and when I go to clean a dish i miss it :x


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Welp, now we wait for the chaos of the Green and Blue candies.



Yep I want them all too!!  I mean it's candy!!! Who wouldn't? 
I've never been around when they do a restock so I'm awaiting the time when I get to join the chaos of it all..


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Sigh, I didn't get one, and I was only two minutes late. I wish collectibles lasted longer! The candy set is the only one I'm trying to complete right now.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ahri said:


> Lol wow.. i thought they'd be unlimited and when I go to clean a dish i miss it :x



Same....I thought they were all going to be unlimited but I guess not


----------



## device

I was surprised to get a red candy but apparently over four hundred were sold.​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Well, maybe they'll restock the red candy when they put other candies up for sale?


----------



## Elise

VanishingKira said:


> I was surprised to get a red candy but apparently over four hundred were sold.



That's the total that have been sold, including all previous restocks. This particular restock was just 50 apparently.


----------



## Sanaki

Oh well, hopefully another time. ^^ i wanted to own 1 of each candy, but knowing they aren't unlimited is kind of gonna hurt my wallet lol but it's better that way, don't want them to be too common.


----------



## Guero101

seriously....... ughhhhhh!


----------



## Drake789

Walked away to eat dinner for 10 minutes and of course that is when the restock takes place ughhh


----------



## Coach

I hope you all manage to get more at other restocks!


----------



## SharJoY

I missed them.


----------



## Coach

Justin also has one of the Red candies. <.<


----------



## Amissapanda

Aww, I was watching the Smash Bros. Nintendo Direct and missed the red candy.


----------



## Vizionari

The green and blue candies will be mine soon


----------



## Gosalyne

That is absolutely ridiculous.
I checked every hour or so all day.
You cannot provide candy collectible only for whoever has nothing else to do but spend their whole day in front of the computer!
Maybe you should limit how many one can buy!


----------



## device

Gosalyne said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous.
> I checked every hour or so all day.
> You cannot provide candy collectible only for whoever has nothing else to do but spend their whole day in front of the computer!
> Maybe you should limit how many one can buy!



I was looking out for the restock for most of the day too. Just have to be patient and lucky I guess, maybe they will restock the red candy.​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous.
> I checked every hour or so all day.
> You cannot provide candy collectible only for whoever has nothing else to do but spend their whole day in front of the computer!
> Maybe you should limit how many one can buy!


Limiting it would only mean more people could buy, meaning more people would get one. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also checked every hour-half hor. Just have to be lucky I guess. :/


----------



## Sanaki

Resulting in the candies losing value, which I'm pretty sure they want to preserve. It's just to keep the balance man, lots of people with red candies that have been bought already go inactive and then by next year they're like rare to see. lol


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> Limiting it would only mean more people could buy, meaning more people would get one. ;-;
> 
> :/



Exactly. More people will get at least one.



Cuppycakez said:


> Just have to be lucky I guess. :/


Well no, you have to have nothing else to do the whole day


----------



## Sanaki

That's sort of an understatement to say just because you didn't get one. It's random, it's not just because people wait around all day. I and a ton of others happened to be unlucky, lol.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Curse my routine of reading webcomics first when I get to my gamepad. -_- Oh well, if there are going to be other chances to get red candies when the other candies get released I'm fine with that.

I honestly didn't believe the other candies were going to be unlimited stock like the yellow candy. I will be a part of the restock chaos one of these days. I just hope it's at a decent time like it was today next time.


----------



## Gosalyne

Ahri said:


> That's sort of an understatement to say just because you didn't get one. It's random, it's not just because people wait around all day. I and a ton of others happened to be unlucky, lol.



No, I just think that is ridiculous and unfair that only a few people buy tenth of them.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Justin said:


> I even turned invisible mode back on! Just for you guys.
> 
> But really, best of luck everyone. There will be plenty of opportunities for the Red candy, so don't fret too much.



I guess this means that there will be random restocks???


----------



## SharJoY

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I guess this means that there will be random restocks???




oh goodie.....hey did you guys notice the price increase from last year to this year.  Inflation has hit hard here in TBT land.


----------



## Sanaki

Gosalyne said:


> No, I just think that is ridiculous and unfair that only a few people buy tenth of them.



People are greedy, what ya gonna do.

Really not even so much that, like I said it's luck. Who wouldn't buy more than 1 given the chance.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ahri said:


> People are greedy, what ya gonna do.
> 
> Really not even so much that, like I said it's luck. Who wouldn't buy more than 1 given the chance.



I know I was planning on buying 5 1 for me and I was going to do a give away with the other 4 but what you gonna do!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Curse you field trips!!! Made me miss restock


----------



## Elise

Gosalyne said:


> That is absolutely ridiculous.
> I checked every hour or so all day.
> You cannot provide candy collectible only for whoever has nothing else to do but spend their whole day in front of the computer!
> Maybe you should limit how many one can buy!



Having missed out by seconds because the candies sold out in under 5 minutes, I agree about having a limit per person for collectables with limited stock. The limit could be two so people that want to buy one to sell or giveaway can but it gives more people a chance to get one. I've always thought that actually. I think the limit would stop a lot of the drama over collectables that goes on here.


----------



## Sanaki

Cuppycakez said:


> I know I was planning on buying 5 1 for me and I was going to do a give away with the other 4 but what you gonna do!!



Nice lol? That's good of you but I was _honestly_ directing it at people who buy many to sell them lol like I said, who wouldn't do it if given the chance.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

mysticoma said:


> oh goodie.....hey did you guys notice the price increase from last year to this year.  Inflation has hit hard here in TBT land.


I didn't notice that until you said! Sneaky. 

Yellow Candy - 19 Bells (Now 39)
Red Candy - 29 Bells (Now 49)
Green Candy - 59 Bells
Blue Candy - 99 Bells

But then again, everything is going up in price (I don't mean tbt, I mean in real life).


----------



## Sholee

how many red candies were restocked? (not counting the ones already sold from last year)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sholee said:


> how many red candies were restocked? (not counting the ones already sold from last year)


50.


----------



## Elise

Ahri said:


> Nice lol? That's good of you but I was _honestly_ directing it at people who buy many to sell them lol like I said, who wouldn't do it if given the chance.



I wouldn't. I'd only buy two of something at the most in a single restock.


----------



## Sholee

i'm pretty sure they're going to restock more red candies considering they sold over 300 from just last year and justin did say "not to fret"


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, it's all good. No need to get mad because you miss on restock <3 and there's a lot of people on TBT so even if they did put alimit


----------



## Ayaya

I was asleep when the restock happened... I hope they'll restock for the people who are in different timezones


----------



## Elise

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, it's all good. No need to get mad because you miss on restock <3 and there's a lot of people on TBT so even if they did put alimit



I don't know if this was directed at me personally but I'm not mad nor do I think there should be a limit just because I've missed this and other restocks. I'm aware that there are a lot of people on this site, which is why there should be one, to give more people a chance to buy collectables at a reasonable price. I don't hate the system as it, nor do I have a real problem with people who buy an excessive amount of collectables. I just think the system could be a lot fairer than it is and the site would be a slightly happier, more harmonious place than it already is if it was.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wasn't directed at you <3  Mostly directed to anyone who missed and are mad. But then again it's just the right time right place 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> I was asleep when the restock happened... I hope they'll restock for the people who are in different timezones



Same. Last time (not this one) they restocked the WHOLE shop, it was 1 am and I had went to sleep like 5 minutes earlier.


----------



## Elise

I didn't think it was, haha. I try not to get mad over things like this but it's impossible not to be a least a little bit annoyed at having actually had one in my cart and then it be sold when I went to check out, and I know others only just missed it too because they left the computer for 10 minutes to do something. But no, I'm not mad. At least not anymore. I'll just have to try and get one when they're restocked again.


----------



## Cadbberry

It is more annoying or irritating then feeling mad


----------



## shayminskyforme88

What time did the restock happen? I missed it


----------



## kassie

It was around 3pm PST.


----------



## B e t h a n y

I was like hurry up I need to get to school.. It literally happened 2 minutes before I left and I managed to scoop up 3 :3

1 for me, 1 for a friend, 1 for a later giveaway


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I wasn't really mad. I was just a little dissapointed at myself. Well, whenever I get back to the Internet, from now on I'm going to look at the TBT shop first before doing anything if a restock is imminent.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Red Candy Restock is afoot! Just to let you guys know.


----------



## B e t h a n y

RED CANDY RESTOCK GET IN QUICK GUYS

- - - Post Merge - - -

you beat me :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vannilllabeth said:


> RED CANDY RESTOCK GET IN QUICK GUYS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you beat me :3


Tehehe. 50 have been restocked.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Hehe :3

With price raising in store since last year does anyone think that the retail prices will change?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Red Candy Restock is afoot! Just to let you guys know.



THANK YOU AHEHAJGDHJSGD I WAS SO SAD BEFORE BECAUSE I MISSED IT OMG ;-;
<3


----------



## Ayaya

YAY GOT ONE might buy more and give it to the people who missed the last restock and this one O:


----------



## Drake789

Yay! I luckily got online in time


----------



## B e t h a n y

Mayorofarcadia said:


> THANK YOU AHEHAJGDHJSGD I WAS SO SAD BEFORE BECAUSE I MISSED IT OMG ;-;
> <3



Yay ^^! I was literally 2 minutes from walking out the door when they were released this morning. Managed to grab 1 for personal and 2 to giveaway, grabbed another for giveaway just then.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Aaaaaaand they're gone x)


----------



## B e t h a n y

Was just about to say that, might give one away later tonight because why not lol


----------



## Amissapanda

Wow, I just got up to get ready for work and literally _just_ missed it. Damn.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Was watching the candy fly from the shelves.






That one poor red candy...

That restock lasted at least 10 mins or more. Nice.


----------



## Sanaki

lol just woke up too, what luck


----------



## B e t h a n y

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Was watching the candy fly from the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That poor red candy...
> 
> That restock lasted at least 10 mins or more. Nice.



Lol some go slower than others I guess. The one this morning lasted like 5 minutes or less I would imagine? I quickly bought and left . I can't do that on my ipad ( even on full site version.) but I do it on my laptop, forgot you could see that lol.


----------



## kasane

Daaaamn 10 minutes late again ;_;


----------



## Ayaya

Buying from mobile is hard but I managed to get one extra at least. 



Amissapanda said:


> Wow, I just got up to get ready for work and literally _just_ missed it. Damn.



I have one extra if you want it?  C:


----------



## Justin

Congrats everyone.  Told you there would be more!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Congrats everyone.  Told you there would be more!!


Thanks Justin.


----------



## Danielkang2

Justin you should restock little of the blue and green candy but spread it out like this restock.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Now we wait for the other candy...


----------



## Justin

mysticoma said:


> oh goodie.....hey did you guys notice the price increase from last year to this year.  Inflation has hit hard here in TBT land.



Good eye! DAMN THE INFLATION TO HELL!!!

No but really, would you believe me if I told you Yellow Candy were 5 Bells in 2012?


----------



## Danielkang2

Really? Goodness grief. 10,000 bells would get me 2,000  of those collectibles. XD


----------



## Debra

So no more red?


----------



## Sholee

bleh, i dont care for the old candies, if i catch a restock, of course i'll buy them but i'm not going to check the shop every hour like some of you guys >_<  i just want the new candy that they're working on~


----------



## Danielkang2

This.^^


----------



## TykiButterfree

Sholee said:


> bleh, i dont care for the old candies, if i catch a restock, of course i'll buy them but i'm not going to check the shop every hour like some of you guys >_<  i just want the new candy that they're working on~



I am new to the forum so I don't have any of the old candies. I am trying to get them, but it is bad if I can't even get the 2nd one of 4. I checked yesterday and they weren't there and when I look today they are gone.


----------



## Elise

Missed the red one again!  Ah well, I was out having fun at least.


----------



## Coach

D: I missed the red ones today because of school


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> bleh, i dont care for the old candies, if i catch a restock, of course i'll buy them but i'm not going to check the shop every hour like some of you guys >_<  i just want the new candy that they're working on~



NEW CANDY WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?!!?!?!?


----------



## Bcat

meh, I'm not really digging the candy designs. If I happen to catch a restock I'll probably buy some but I don't desire these like I did the popsicle and ice cream.


----------



## Sanaki

Cuppycakez said:


> NEW CANDY WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?!!?!?!?



Didn't you read the Direct lmao

and yeah I don't like the grey backgrounds on the collectibles, however the candies themselves are cute. (Wrapper.)


----------



## Peisinoe

I think new one might be rainbow candy or a lollipop.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I thought I read the whole direct.. maybe I didn't.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Congrats to those who were around for the restock.
Missed it again but oh well. There will be more chances.


----------



## B e t h a n y

I presumed the new candy was the dark candy because it wasn't listed but maybe I'm wrong I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

It'd be neat if there were lollipops or some kind of rainbow candy.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> It'd be neat if there were lollipops or some kind of rainbow candy.



LOLLIPOPS WOULD BE SO COOL!


----------



## Peisinoe

Vannilllabeth said:


> I presumed the new candy was the dark candy because it wasn't listed but maybe I'm wrong I hope I'm wrong



They had dark candy last year. So it's an oldie.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Stina said:


> They had dark candy last year. So it's an oldie.



Ah but it wasn't listed in the shop for sale last year


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can't wait either way


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Ah but it wasn't listed in the shop for sale last year



Oh really? But I wouldn't consider it new since it's already shown up.


----------



## LilD

Are red candy restocks done?  Sure appreciate any best guesses.  I'll be lurking around heh 

Thanks!


----------



## Coach

There is probably still more to come.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'd hope so! I'm like checking back every hour to try and catch the next restock.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I know what you mean. I was lurking around here and the shop practically all of last night refreshing every now and then.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I know what you mean. I was lurking around here and the shop practically all of last night refreshing every now and then.



I just check back every hour at the shop.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Stina said:


> They had dark candy last year. So it's an oldie.



Yeah  I know but it wasn't listed


----------



## Hyperpesta

Any idea on how to keep track of what time the re-stocks are at?


----------



## Bird

J o s h said:


> Any idea on how to keep track of what time the re-stocks are at?



They restock on random times. They could have restocked the shop by now. It is really random on when they restock it.


----------



## Zuko

I havent even been awake for any restocks. In the UK they've either been late or early


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

It seems I've been awake when there have been restocks, but I'm off doing something else when they happen. I didn't know how random it was.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Zuko said:


> I havent even been awake for any restocks. In the UK they've either been late or early



Same


----------



## Gosalyne

J o s h said:


> Same



Me too... 
Last night I hoped the shop will restock, and went to bed at 4.00 am. 
But what to do when it is in the week?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

For all we know, the next restock of red candy could be when they stock the green candy.


----------



## kassie

Red candy restock~

- - - Post Merge - - -

And sold out a minute later. ^^;;;


----------



## Zane

selcouth said:


> Red candy restock~



Over lol. I looked like 15 minutes ago too r.i.p. me


----------



## skweegee

Missed it yet again. It was gone as soon as I added it to my cart.


----------



## Ayaya

selcouth said:


> Red candy restock~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And sold out a minute later. ^^;;;



...Well that was fast


----------



## kassie

Zane said:


> Over lol. I looked like 15 minutes ago too r.i.p. me



Jesus. That went by fast.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Ugh. Just missed it. You really gotta be fast with this.


----------



## device

Selling five red candies at 125 BTB each, send the bells if you are interested.​


----------



## kassie

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Ugh. Just missed it. You really gotta be fast with this.



Yeah, seems that way. :/


----------



## Drake789

Wow missed it by a few seconds... Oh well I guess! The last one before this lasted like 10 minutes, weird how this one was so quick...


----------



## kassie

Drake789 said:


> Wow missed it by a few seconds... Oh well I guess! The last one before this lasted like 10 minutes, weird how this one was so quick...



More people must've been looking out for it.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

VanishingKira said:


> Selling five red candies at 125 BTB each, send the bells if you are interested.​



I'll buy one. I'm sending you the bells.


----------



## Drake789

> More people must've been looking out for it.



Yeah or just more people were up for this one cause the other one was at 6am for me xD


----------



## kassie

Drake789 said:


> Yeah or just more people were up for this one cause the other one was at 6am for me xD



Yeah haha, it was at 3am for me. xD;


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Whoops. selcouth, I didn't realize you gifted me a red candy. I had just bought one from VanishingKira. What should I do?^^;;


----------



## LilD

I missed it again!  
Destiny hmph


----------



## kassie

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Whoops. selcouth, I didn't realize you gifted me a red candy. I had just bought one from VanishingKira. What should I do?^^;;


No idea, I gifted it to you for free.


----------



## SharJoY

I managed to get some.  If you want to buy one send me a PM with what you feel is a fair price for one.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

selcouth said:


> No idea, I gifted it to you for free.



Then....
Thank you very much. I only want one for keeps though so I'm getting a bit flustered about what to do.


----------



## device

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Then....
> Thank you very much. I only want one for keeps though so I'm getting a bit flustered about what to do.



Just sell the one I gave you for a higher price if you would like.​


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

VanishingKira said:


> Just sell the one I gave you for a higher price if you would like.​



I'm so lucky to be surrounded by so many understanding people. T_T I may just do that.


----------



## Guero101

Seriously? Missed this again. This is getting annoying... /:


----------



## Sanaki

lol w0w XD i have bad luck

but i won one from a nice person so thats good enough for me


----------



## Cadbberry

logged off for 1 minute, missed it


----------



## Bird

Lol. Sneaky admins and their sneaky restocks.


----------



## B e t h a n y

You serious brah.... I missed 150 red candy?....


----------



## Cadbberry

Vannilllabeth said:


> You serious brah.... I missed 150 red candy?....



I Know Right!!!!!


----------



## Bird

I managed to buy one from selcouth. (Thanks again!) Don't worry, I still it in my inventory. c:


----------



## Cadbberry

I won one when I 1st joined but I wanted to buy one my self


----------



## rosabelle

Oh I had a feeling there was another restock but missed it again ;A;


----------



## Cadbberry

rosabelle said:


> Oh I had a feeling there was another restock but missed it again ;A;



Whyyyyyyy I know how you feel ;3;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I missed it! But I hope I don't miss the next one (where the green candy comes out).


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> I missed it! But I hope I don't miss the next one (where the green candy comes out).



same but knowing it I will ;3;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How about this. I will pay 600 TBT to whoever buys me green candy. I would like to collect all four candies.


----------



## rosabelle

Cadbberry said:


> Whyyyyyyy I know how you feel ;3;


We will try to be there for the next one > (hopefully)


Apple2012 said:


> I missed it! But I hope I don't miss the next one (where the green candy comes out).


Same same ;A;


----------



## Vizionari

Missed it again while I was practicing piano <.< hopefully I'll be able to get the green candy next, though


----------



## Zuko

Once again I was asleep....


----------



## Cadbberry

Zuko said:


> Once again I was asleep....



was there just another one?!


----------



## B e t h a n y

Cadbberry said:


> was there just another one?!



No, he is referring to the last one


----------



## Amissapanda

There wasn't one at 1AM EST. I'm not sure what people were getting in a tizzy about. The last one was around 9PM EST. There haven't been any since.

I've missed them all, but eh, bad luck is a curse you gotta deal with. Can't shirk things like work and sleep.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

One was about 8pm GMT + 10.5.
I'm so excited for the green candy!


----------



## Coach

Missed those restocks, oh well! 

I'm looking out for you, green candy. <.<


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Coach said:


> Missed those restocks, oh well!
> 
> I'm looking out for you, green candy. <.<



lol as did I.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

/scoots over here <.<


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mayorofarcadia said:


> /scoots over here <.<



Jumps pages also....


----------



## TykiButterfree

Joins the green candy stalking thread. lol


----------



## Aradai

who's excited for Shrek candy?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> who's excited for Shrek candy?



ME ME ME ME EMEME EM EEMEMMEEMEMEMEMEM 


Spoiler: me



MMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 



- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> Joins the green candy stalking thread. lol





Spoiler:  



Stalking thread sounds dirty


----------



## Gosalyne

I would like one of these 













Ok, thee-hee, I just invented them....


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> I would like one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thee-hee, I just invented them....


Oh wow those are really cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And gosh all this waiting is making me hungry.


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh wow those are really cute!




But SOOO unreal! LOL <3


----------



## TykiButterfree

This should be a collectible.


----------



## Gosalyne

TykiButterfree said:


> This should be a collectible.



Yes!!!!! I concur!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

OR A PUMPKIN


----------



## Coach

The five pumpkin masks as collectibles.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Mayorofarcadia said:


> OR A PUMPKIN



Ooh! The pumpkin hats!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Coach said:


> The five pumpkin masks as collectibles.





TykiButterfree said:


> Ooh! The pumpkin hats!



YES


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> The five pumpkin masks as collectibles.



THAT WOULD BE THE BEST IDEA EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome!​ I found it on Bing!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Cries
I'm going insane


----------



## Coach

There we go!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> View attachment 72331
> 
> There we go!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Yours is so much better then mine!  See? I need to fix mine a lot.


----------



## Gosalyne

Got something! I did a few!













Yumm!


----------



## Coach

It says the last bought item was green candy!


----------



## Gosalyne

Coach said:


> View attachment 72331
> 
> There we go!



hehehe! Lovely!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> Got something! I did a few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumm!


I don't know how you are making these but these are awesome!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Coach said:


> It says the last bought item was green candy!



I KNOW I CANT BREATHE


----------



## Coach

Noooo! I missed it


----------



## TykiButterfree

Coach said:


> View attachment 72331
> 
> There we go!



Awesome! I kind of want to put all of them in my sig now. lol Yay collectible ideas!


----------



## Cuppycakez

WHAT NOOOOOOOOOO DID WE MISS IT


----------



## kassie

Only 15 were restocked, wow o.o


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

i MISSED IT? 
i just

/facewall
i feel pathetic


----------



## Lassy

Wow, it went quickly!


----------



## Coach

I had to refresh TBT and now they're gone.


----------



## Gosalyne

I just put one in my trolley, and when I clicked Buy it said "sold out" GRRRRR


----------



## TykiButterfree

OH NO I MISSED IT TOO. *cries*


----------



## SharJoY

I missed it too :-(


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

i just..

._.


----------



## Cuppycakez

WHY DO THIS DO THIS TO US? I JUST WENT TO THE SHOP and gosh it only shows up in there as on my phone ;-; ;-; ;-; ;-; ;-;


----------



## Justin

There will be more later today. (North America)


----------



## Cuppycakez

It doesn't even show up in my shop on my computer. Just my phone shop and I refreshed and everything :O


----------



## Gosalyne

But WHY it let me put it in my trolley and wouldn't let me buy it!!! *cries*


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Justin said:


> There will be more later today. (North America)



/curses time zone.

y must i live in australia ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> There will be more later today. (North America)



Ok. yeah sorry I freaked out heh heh.  I just don't even see it on my shop :O


----------



## Coach

I got mine into my Cart but that's it.


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> There will be more later today. (North America)



Thank you!

Now off to get some chores done.....


----------



## Justin

Cuppycakez said:


> It doesn't even show up in my shop on my computer. Just my phone shop and I refreshed and everything :O



Could you give me more information?


----------



## Ayaya

The next restock will happen when I'm asleep, won't it T_T


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

not getting my hopes up. 
I was pretty lucky with the red candies but damn.


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> Could you give me more information?



It didn't show up on my laptop ether, I had to log in and log out for anything to show up. It still showed that the latest purchase was a green candy before I refreshed though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Could you give me more information?



Uh yeah! I went to the shop on my computer. Went to the Halloween shop and the only things listed are the Yellow, Red, and Black.  Not sure why, I refreshed an everything. But went I went to the shop on my phone I can see it. :/


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

mine says its in my cart but theres actually nothing there when i go to pay


----------



## Gosalyne

Coach said:


> I got mine into my Cart but that's it.



Exactly!!! For once I was able to catch one...  *mumbles*


15 candies, it's just ridiculously sad...


----------



## Justin

Cuppycakez said:


> Uh yeah! I went to the shop on my computer. Went to the Halloween shop and the only things listed are the Yellow, Red, and Black.  Not sure why, I refreshed an everything. But went I went to the shop on my phone I can see it. :/



But it displays on both phone and computer _now_ correct?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> It didn't show up on my laptop ether, I had to log in and log out for anything to show up. It still showed that the latest purchase was a green candy before I refreshed though.


Where do you see the latest purchase? And yeah I just logged in and out and I still don't see it in my shop.


----------



## kassie

Mayorofarcadia said:


> mine says its in my cart but theres actually nothing there when i go to pay



That happens when there's none left in the shop to buy because somebody else already did. o:
If I remember correctly.


----------



## Coach

We need to account for all 15 just bought! 

Lassy got 2


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> But it displays on both phone and computer _now_ correct?



No, still not there on my computer shop....


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Where do you see the latest purchase? And yeah I just logged in and out and I still don't see it in my shop.



When you hover over Jacks Spooky Shack, it says the latest purchased item.


----------



## Cuppycakez

No, ok we're good! Just had to close my internet and come back. It's there now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> When you hover over Jacks Spooky Shack, it says the latest purchased item.



And thanks!


----------



## Eldin

Can't believe I had the timing to be on and in the shop and still missed it, aha. I was refreshing every once in a while and when I did it was already stocked and sold out. ;-;

I still need red and green, guess I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Justin

Coach said:


> We need to account for all 15 just bought!
> 
> Lassy got 2



The bulk were purchased by a single person, I'll tell you that much. Curious to see if they'll show their face or fear the angry mob.  Hahaha.


----------



## Zuko

I dont understand why the person had to be so greedy... I hope they get mulled when we see who it is. huehue


----------



## Coach

How nice of them. <.<


----------



## Gosalyne

Well one person should not be allowed to buy all the candies. How's that fair?


----------



## Libra

I got one. Thank you, Justin. <3

Quick question; will there be any more restocks for the red candy? From what I've understood, they were always restocked when I was asleep or something. The fun of different time zones, eh?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wow really? Now I feel the need to know. They'll probably be hoarding them all or selling. But ya know kudos to them for getting a bunch! Sucks I checked and my shop hated me for a minute.


----------



## Nerd House

Figured there'd be a restock while I was dead asleep, as usual.


----------



## Lassy

Sheesh. I bought them one by one :B
That guy is smart! 
I guess we are only two buyers for now xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> Well one person should not be allowed to buy all the candies. How's that fair?



They got there and had quicker stuff? (Computer, internet?) Or just luck.


----------



## Gosalyne

Adol the Red said:


> Figured there'd be a restock while I was dead asleep, as usual.



It wasn't really a restock. More like a blink of an eye


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lassy said:


> Sheesh. I bought them one by one :B
> That guy is smart!
> I guess we are only two buyers for now xD



And congratz at catching candy in tiem!


----------



## Justin

Libra said:


> I got one. Thank you, Justin. <3
> 
> Quick question; will there be any more restocks for the red candy? From what I've understood, they were always restocked when I was asleep or something. The fun of different time zones, eh?



Yes, there will be. Later today as well.


----------



## Libra

Justin said:


> Yes, there will be. Later today as well.



Awesome! Thank you very much! <3


----------



## Lassy

Cuppycakez said:


> They got there and had quicker stuff? (Computer, internet?) Or just luck.



My internet sucks.
I saw Justin was on, and refreshed constantly. I saw that the most recent sale was green candy and figured out it will be restocked any time. hehe. 
Coach did say on the thread that the most recent sale was green candy, from that point people should've realized that it was a hint that it was going to get stocked!


----------



## kassie

Angry mobs are scary haha.


----------



## Debra

Justin said:


> Yes, there will be. Later today as well.



Thanks so much for letting us know. I've been so unlucky with the restocks xD


----------



## Justin

Yeah the recent sale thing was a mistake actually but hey it made for a fun hint, impressive it was noticed!

I forgot to set the candy to visible to users for a few minutes, so it was just sitting there only visible to staff before I realized and said recent sale because I bought the first one!


----------



## Zuko

I really want to know who got 15 lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> Angry mobs are scary haha.



Whahhahaahah. I'm not even that angry I just want to know who needs 13 candies? Since you can only have 10 at a time displayed anyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyway.


----------



## sej

Yesss got one ! Thanks to selcouth  Thanks so much


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> Yes, there will be. Later today as well.



Yay for school holidays meaning no sleep needed!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Yeah the recent sale thing was a mistake actually but hey it made for a fun hint, impressive it was noticed!
> 
> I forgot to set the candy to visible to users for a few minutes, so it was just sitting there only visible to staff before I realized and said recent sale because I bought the first one!


heh heh. Well the staff probably enjoyed that!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Justin, I actually was stalking and saw you were in admin controls/the shop


----------



## device

Thank you Selcouth for the green candy, very kind of you.

I was pretty sad when I did not get one.​


----------



## Hyperpesta

Wow. Ive been stalking the shop for hours. i take a toilet break and i freaking miss it '


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Yay for school holidays meaning no sleep needed!



Same! Kind of.  I have school tomorrow but I don't care honestly....


----------



## Justin

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Justin, I actually was stalking and saw you were in admin controls/the shop



Yeah haha I turned invisible mode on for the red candy a few days but left it off this time.


----------



## Cuppycakez

21 people browsing this thread and I haven't seen some of them talking............ SHOW YOURSELF....


----------



## Ayaya

We'll know since they're likely going to sell it. And even if the sale was done through PM, you can tell by who gifted the green candy  Good luck on the net restock everyone! I don't have high hopes I'll get this one since I got lucky this week... I don't think my luck will last longer (hopefully it will??)


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> 21 people browsing this thread and I haven't seen some of them talking............ SHOW YOURSELF....



Dear leader, i shall show myself and we may unite in the wait for this green candy!


----------



## Zuko

Ok, gais, I'm sorry.

It was I that bought 13, I'm a bit of a hoarder...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Skull. Joka


----------



## Aradai

Shoot, missed the restock. At least everyone's happy.


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Dear leader, i shall show myself and we may unite in the wait for this green candy!



Sir, thank you for joining my candy searching army!! I am excited for your service in this terrible war...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zuko said:


> Ok, gais, I'm sorry.
> 
> It was I that bought 13, I'm a bit of a hoarder...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Skull. Joka


Oh! Ok.  Well glad I know now because it was killing me


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Aww man, I was too busy resetting for my Shiny Gengar when the restock happened.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> Sir, thank you for joining my candy searching army!! I am excited for your service in this terrible war...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Oh! Ok.  Well glad I know now because it was killing me



I think we could be taking this a bit seriously


----------



## Zuko

Cuppycakez said:


> Sir, thank you for joining my candy searching army!! I am excited for your service in this terrible war...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Oh! Ok.  Well glad I know now because it was killing me





Zuko said:


> Ok, gais, I'm sorry.
> 
> It was I that bought 13, I'm a bit of a hoarder...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Skull. Jok*a


..


----------



## Gosalyne

J o s h said:


> Dear leader, i shall show myself and we may unite in the wait for this green candy!



I join!

But I think it would be more effective if you order that Zuko is beheaded and all the green candies gifted to your majesty's subjects lol (jk)


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> I think we could be taking this a bit seriously



Eh maybe....

And hi Tina!!!!!!!!!!! Saw your username on the thread info 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gosalyne said:


> I join!
> 
> But I think it would be more effective if you order that Zuko is beheaded and all the green candies gifted to your majesty's subjects lol (jk)



That's harsh.


----------



## Jacob4

Missed the restock AGAIN... crie.


----------



## Coach

Ooh Tina and Justin have to do a #Justina Halloween's gone candy giveaway.


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> That's harsh.



Er, ... no, no.
>_>
<_<


----------



## Chris

Cuppycakez said:


> heh heh. Well the staff probably enjoyed that!



I believe he was the only staff user online at the time? So no one about to enjoy it, haha.  

PS: *Zuko* made it quite clear he was joking you numpties! 




Cuppycakez said:


> Eh maybe....
> 
> And hi Tina!!!!!!!!!!! Saw your username on the thread info



Hi!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Gosalyne said:


> I join!
> 
> But I think it would be more effective if you order that Zuko is beheaded and all the green candies gifted to your majesty's subjects lol (jk)



That is correct. 
Zuko, 





How dare you joke about somthing so serious!


----------



## Zuko

*SKULLLLL JOKKKAEE*​


----------



## Gosalyne

J o s h said:


> That is correct.
> Zuko,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you joke about somthing so serious!



ROFL! Off with his head. Even if he was joking.
...Or maybe, _because_ he was joking! Na!


----------



## Hyperpesta

only kidding . 10 MILLION YEARS!

Oh gawd i really want this candy.


----------



## Coach

Zuko couldn't have even got 13 though. Because Justin and Libra both got one, and Lassy got two. <.<


----------



## Zuko

J o s h said:


> only kidding . 10 MILLION YEARS!
> 
> Oh gawd i really want this candy.





Zuko said:


> *SKULLLLL JOKKKAEE*​


Yohoho


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Zuko couldn't have even got 13 though. Because Justin and Libra both got one, and Lassy got two. <.<



Yeah I was thinking about that. And if I remember Sej got one too from selcouth or reverse or something


----------



## Chris

*Hey guys, just a heads up that post quality rules still apply in this thread. Any posts that break the rules after this point will receive a warning. Please see The Rules & Guidelines section 1.b., thanks. 

b. Post Quality
Be sure your forum posts actually contribute to the topic being discussed.
Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions.
Keep your posts coherent and try your best to use good grammar.
Do not create threads and posts solely to advertise your blog, forum, Tumblr, YouTube, website, shop, contest/entry, or etc.. Instead, use your signature to share these websites, but be sure to follow the signature rules. Please realize using a thread specifically to attract attention to your signature is no better than making a thread with the link in the first place.
Do not post in an old thread if the topic is no longer relevant. This is known as bumping a thread.​*​


----------



## Zuko

Sorreh Senpai, I wont do it again


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok yeah sorry >_<


----------



## Gosalyne

Sorry, noted. 
It was just the adrenaline of waiting for so long, then missing it in a blink of an eye..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Watch them restock it and I'll be out or dead asleep. I woke up early just incase there was a restock but woke up 30 minutes late .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha. I thought they always restocked on the hour so I only checked then. Well now I know to check every 30 ish minutes


----------



## Skyfall

Omg, I feel your pain guys.  I was actually around last year for the candy restocks and did not get anything.  . I had to buy them later for thousands, of course, ha, ha.  Its ok, I know its super frustrating missing restocks but the good news is, the market is getting flooded and surely the prices will come down.


----------



## LilD

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha. I thought they always restocked on the hour so I only checked then. Well now I know to check every 30 ish minutes



This is my method today.  Watch football (fantasy team) and refresh shop x1000 haha
I have high hopes XD, hope to catch some green and 1 more red candies.  Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Oblivia

Did the green candy disappear from the shop once it was sold out?  I'm not seeing it there at present... 

I hope there's a restock at some point later today!  I've been amazing at missing them thus far.


----------



## Jacob4

Oblivia said:


> Did the green candy disappear from the shop once it was sold out?  I'm not seeing it there at present...
> 
> I hope there's a restock at some point later today!  I've been amazing at missing them thus far.



Nope, it's still there. 

You looking at the right section of the shop?


----------



## LilD

Skyfall said:


> Omg, I feel your pain guys.  I was actually around last year for the candy restocks and did not get anything.  . I had to buy them later for thousands, of course, ha, ha.  Its ok, I know its super frustrating missing restocks but the good news is, the market is getting flooded and surely the prices will come down.



This is true.  I got a red candy the other day for a good price I think.  I never thought I'd go semi ballistic over...candy.  I don't even like candy irl lol


----------



## Oblivia

F L a K e said:


> Nope, it's still there.
> 
> You looking at the right section of the shop?



Haha, yeah.  It doesn't show up when I view the shop on mobile (which is what I was doing this morning) but I see it now that I'm on my PC.  I only see the yellow, red, and dark candies when I'm on my phone.  Odd.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oblivia said:


> Haha, yeah.  It doesn't show up when I view the shop on mobile (which is what I was doing this morning) but I see it now that I'm on my PC.  I only see the yellow, red, and dark candies when I'm on my phone.  Odd.



Hmm I'm on my iPad right now and I see it perfectly fine. Do you have IOS 8 installed?


----------



## Oblivia

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hmm I'm on my iPad right now and I see it perfectly fine. Do you have IOS 8 installed?



I have a Nokia phone and am not certain what OS it uses. -_-

I took a photo of the current shop view from my phone, since I can't screenshot it:




But yeah, it definitely shows up now that I'm on my PC.  It's not a big deal or anything, but pretty odd nevertheless.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oblivia said:


> Haha, yeah.  It doesn't show up when I view the shop on mobile (which is what I was doing this morning) but I see it now that I'm on my PC.  I only see the yellow, red, and dark candies when I'm on my phone.  Odd.



I had this problem^^ Try logging in and out, if that doesn't work close out your TBT page and reopen it.


----------



## Luna_Solara

Awww man, I missed the restock because of work 
Hopefully I'll be home for the next one :/


----------



## Zane

Wow I was confused at first, I thought 165 green candies had been sold between now and when I went to bed haha Thinking of leaving myself logged in to try to catch the next one but idk. :^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now they are showing up. I browsed the regular site through my iPhone.


----------



## Maruchan

Justin said:


> There will be more later today. (North America)


Good to know - Thank you! C:
I missed out on *all* Red Candy restocks, and of course the one day I can sleep in for an extra hr or so is the time when the Green Candy pops up. Knew that I should have got up at the usual time and could have at least seen it in action...
but sleeping in > any collectibles, so I got no one else to blame XD



Justin said:


> The bulk were purchased by a single person, I'll tell you that much. Curious to see if they'll show their face or fear the angry mob.  Hahaha.


^ Really...wow. You can buy more than 10 in one go? 
Guess whoever grabbed it by bulk, will either keep it hidden as a private collection, 
or wait until after at least one restock, for obvious reasons.

/revert back to hiatus mode


----------



## LyraVale

So how come the shop says 165 sold but according to the comments it seems you guys are saying only 13-15 ish were restocked? Is it the total from last year included too?

Did they also restock the red at the same time? Or is each candy getting a different restock of its own?

I've managed to miss all of the restocks thus far. ;____;


----------



## SharJoY

Just the green and it was 15 according to Justin.


----------



## Amissapanda

I've missed them all too, but eh. To be honest, I'd be more upset with myself if I didn't miss them and ended up late for work or missed something else important. It sucks, but it's not the end of the world.

And they said they'll restock again, so there's at least some other chances coming. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a ducky break.


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> So how come the shop says 165 sold but according to the comments it seems you guys are saying only 13-15 ish were restocked? Is it the total from last year included too?
> 
> Did they also restock the red at the same time? Or is each candy getting a different restock of its own?
> 
> I've managed to miss all of the restocks thus far. ;____;


Ok! So Red Candy has not been restocked today. Green candy was restocked on it's own. 15 Green candies were restocked today. There were 150 restocked So far overall/last year whichever.


----------



## LyraVale

Amissapanda said:


> And they said they'll restock again, so there's at least some other chances coming. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a ducky break.



I'm telling myself that too. Let's all keep our fingers crossed for a "ducky break" 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Ok! So Red Candy has not been restocked today. Green candy was restocked on it's own. 15 Green candies were restocked today. There were 150 restocked So far overall/last year whichever.



I'm thinking then they're going to do quite a few more restocks, if they're going to do them separately, so we have more chances than we thought. Hopefully...


----------



## Hyperpesta

Ive missed  out on 2 candys now. RAH YOU RED AND GREEN CANDYS WILL BE THE DEATH OF MEE!


----------



## LyraVale

This thread makes me feel better...less alone.

I'm glad we're all miserable. No offense. XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> This thread makes me feel better...less alone.
> 
> I'm glad we're all miserable. No offense. XD



None taken!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

*Green Candy is stocked!!!!!!*










Is what I would say if it really was


----------



## LyraVale

ObeseMudkipz said:


> *Green Candy is stocked!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is what I would say if it really was




I figured no one would take the time to post here first...but I still checked. :/


----------



## Vizionari

LyraVale said:


> I figured no one would take the time to post here first...but I still checked. :/



Heh, me too.


----------



## Cuppycakez

You guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys why'd you do that to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zane

ObeseMudkipz said:


> *Green Candy is stocked!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is what I would say if it really was



That's just cruel. x'D gg


----------



## Cuppycakez

CRUEL?!?! I got so excited.  

More then cruel


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Should make that last sentence smaller


----------



## NSFW

ughg totally missed it
was sleeping that time


----------



## Cuppycakez

I fixed itttttttttttttttttttttttt! 

Justin is teasing me being online





Spoiler:  



DYINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Zulehan

Oh, my, I count eight buying green candy topics on pages 1-2 of the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

RED CANDY IS STOCKED!! Just bought like 13 xD


----------



## Greninja

Red candy restocked!!!!!


----------



## Libra

Justin said:


> Yes, there will be. Later today as well.



Got a red candy. Thank you so much! <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oops. I think I bought a majority of them


----------



## Peisinoe

Need the green tho


----------



## Cuppycakez

AW MISSED ITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Drake789

ObeseMudkipz said:


> RED CANDY IS STOCKED!! Just bought like 13 xD



Sameeeee here, got 15 in stock so if anyone is interested in buying some send me a message


----------



## Vizionari

Wow I just missed it again -_-


----------



## Swablu

Oh my gosh I got one red candy, when I bought it there were 36 refreshed then there were none.


----------



## Greninja

Can someone give me a link to lassys guide on collectibles


----------



## Hyperpesta

MISSED IT


----------



## Cuppycakez

Greninja said:


> Can someone give me a link to lassys guide on collectibles



 HERE


----------



## Cadbberry

I log ON for one minute and miss it


----------



## roseychuu

wow, i just refreshed the page when i first saw someone post that they restocked and they literally sold out so quickly ;;

still waiting for green candies to possibly restock though! /// I always told myself that I would get into collectibles that much, but i suppose temptation has finally overcome me... ///


----------



## Coach

Missed the red ones. 

I already hae some, but I want as many sets of candy as I can get so I need more. <.<


----------



## Amissapanda

LyraVale said:


> I'm telling myself that too. Let's all keep our fingers crossed for a "ducky break"



Just want to note that it wasn't a typo. XD I have nixed the 'L' word as it seems to jinx me when I use it. And I have since replaced it with "duck".


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler







Heh heh....


----------



## Cadbberry

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72371
> 
> 
> Heh heh....



can I please get one, pllleeeeaaassssseeee


----------



## Cuppycakez

I think something's wrong or TBT hates me. Whenever I visit the shop it still tells me that Yellow Candy was the last bought and I'm pretty sure it's not. And it never even showed me the red in stock and I refreshed like 10 times :/


----------



## LilD

Cuppycakez said:


> I think something's wrong or TBT hates me. Whenever I visit the shop it still tells me that Yellow Candy was the last bought and I'm pretty sure it's not. And it never even showed me the red in stock and I refreshed like 10 times :/



Was the red just restocked?  I was refreshing constantly and didn't see it either I guess.


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72371
> 
> 
> Heh heh....


WOW


----------



## Cadbberry

Green candy is up.... missed that too


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nyx81 said:


> Was the red just restocked?  I was refreshing constantly and didn't see it wither I guess



I guess it was!


----------



## Peisinoe

Red was only in stock for 1-2 minutes. Then bought out. I'm pretty sure it isn't your fault maybe just timing error when you refreshed.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wish I had that speed of internet 2 directs ago. Missed so much letters


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Green candy is up.... missed that too



What?


----------



## LyraVale

Amissapanda said:


> Just want to note that it wasn't a typo. XD I have nixed the 'L' word as it seems to jinx me when I use it. And I have since replaced it with "duck".



Well I finally got "ducky" right now, so maybe it did work! lol 

Wait, I think ducky is a euphemism for something, um...else, or it might just be my incredibly inappropriate mind...ignore me

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO, green candy still says 165 sold, it wasn't restocked, let's not freak out.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Collectibles will be the reason i leave this site i think :/

NO ITS NOT BECAUSE I MISSED THE RE-STOCK.


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> Well I finally got "ducky" right now, so maybe it did work! lol
> 
> Wait, I think ducky is a euphemism for something, um...else, or it might just be my incredibly inappropriate mind...ignore me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NO, green candy still says 165 sold, it wasn't restocked, let's not freak out.


Ok! That's what I thought. I started to think my TBT was jacked or something. :/


----------



## Peisinoe

Then why would you leave?


----------



## Hyperpesta

Long story, ment too put that in the whats bothering you thread .


----------



## Cuppycakez




----------



## Swablu

Stalking the Shop like a hawk


----------



## Amissapanda

I need some good duck for a change.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hanaberas said:


> Stalking the Shop like a hawk


I'm trying to but I don't think it'll matter. 

Pretty sure TBT hates me haha. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I need some good duck for a change.


Right?


----------



## Vizionari

Justin I see you


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm trying to but I don't think it'll matter.
> 
> Pretty sure TBT hates me haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Right?



We all need good luck :{


----------



## Zuko

-Stays online for four hours for restock- _goes toilet_ MISSES RESTOCK, GDAMMIT


----------



## Cuppycakez

I also see Justin 
:3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

And Justin is gone


----------



## Cadbberry

ObeseMudkipz said:


> And Justin is gone



Why did you buy so many


----------



## Cuppycakez

You think he's gone.... :3 DUH DUH DUHHH


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cadbberry said:


> Why did you buy so many



Ant to be those people who have 10 of the same collectible


----------



## Vizionari

-tapping fingers-


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah hahaha ^^


----------



## Justin

I love you guys best sunday morning entertainment


----------



## Peisinoe

Bet you guys...once the green candy hype and adrenaline dies down. They'll restock just to get the blood pressure up. 

Haha


----------



## Vizionari

Stina said:


> Bet you guys...once the green candy hype and adrenaline dies down. They'll restock just to get the blood pressure up.
> 
> Haha



rofl


----------



## Cuppycakez

Probably hahahah


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> The bulk were purchased by a single person, I'll tell you that much. Curious to see if they'll show their face or fear the angry mob.  Hahaha.



it was obesemudkipz


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Justin said:


> I love you guys best sunday morning entertainment



You'd love us more if you'd stock the candy . See like 20 tbt members fighting to get to the shop

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yea it was me ;-;


----------



## Justin

Cory said:


> it was obesemudkipz



No. Read the context.


----------



## Maruchan

Was in the car on my way to work when the red candy restock happened just now lol.
This is the 5th one I missed. The thrill is in the chase, no kidding. *3*


----------



## Justin

Cory said:


> it was obesemudkipz



No. Read the context.


----------



## Zulehan

Good time for a general restock since everyone has tunnel vision for that Halloween shop.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Runs to the shop... And stays there until green restock..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cory said:


> it was obesemudkipz



Think he's talking about the green candy


----------



## Cuppycakez

I think I'm confused now.... o-O


----------



## Lio Fotia

I know I'm guilty of this because I got excited and over clicked and bought way more than I wanted, but I really feel like there should be a limit to how many single collectibles you can *buy* in a restock. Because buying 15, 20... or more of ONE collectible is excessive and _selfish_, unless by accident like I did, I didn't want an empty cart when I was clicking. Plus, I think it would prevent accidental over buys like this idiot right here. I just am getting tired of being *****ing or gloating. It's both unbecoming and turning me off of this side of the forum quickly.

I don't care about the candies, I don't wanna fight restocks and I don't really want any of them except the black one for a few minutes before passing it on, that would be hella epic, but to see people upset, and having been on both sides of the spectrum, collectibles are outta hand and I really dislike it. It's more cut throat now than when I started, and people are grabbing up as many as they can and rubbing it in people's faces like they are great ****... I'm getting kinda tired of it. All over a candy that will at max be worth maybe 400 BTB in a few months.

I'm probably gonna pull out of the collectible trade, I was doing it for *fun*, not to turn a profit, not to be a selfish person. I like to make deals, I like to work the system. I see it like stock trading, and it's time I sat on my investments for the future. But here's the thing. All of this crap? Worthless. Candies have zero real world value. My white feather? worth nothing. Why make a huge fuss over nothing? When something that's fun is no longer fun, time to do something else. I'll probably do giveaways from time to time, but this is no longer fun because of the people. 

I have seen people ***** and cry about missing restocks, and then when they catch it the turn face. I don't care that I missed it. I really don't. I'm annoyed that people are *****ing EVERYWHERE about it. Like that will change it. Honestly.

Anyway, Rant over.

TL;DR:

I'm leaving the collectible trade for a while because it's no longer fun and there needs to be a five individual collectible limit or something because buying up a huge chunk of collectibles is selfish and people will cry about it. Childish.


----------



## Cory

tbh everyone should stop getting collectibles so i get the all lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

C a l l a w a y said:


> I know I'm guilty of this because I got excited and over clicked and bought way more than I wanted, but I really feel like there should be a limit to how many single collectibles you can *buy* in a restock. Because buying 15, 20... or more of ONE collectible is excessive and _selfish_, unless by accident like I did, I didn't want an empty cart when I was clicking. Plus, I think it would prevent accidental over buys like this idiot right here. I just am getting tired of being *****ing or gloating. It's both unbecoming and turning me off of this side of the forum quickly.
> 
> I don't care about the candies, I don't wanna fight restocks and I don't really want any of them except the black one for a few minutes before passing it on, that would be hella epic, but to see people upset, and having been on both sides of the spectrum, collectibles are outta hand and I really dislike it. It's more cut throat now than when I started, and people are grabbing up as many as they can and rubbing it in people's faces like they are great ****... I'm getting kinda tired of it. All over a candy that will at max be worth maybe 400 BTB in a few months.
> 
> I'm probably gonna pull out of the collectible trade, I was doing it for *fun*, not to turn a profit, not to be a selfish person. I like to make deals, I like to work the system. I see it like stock trading, and it's time I sat on my investments for the future. But here's the thing. All of this crap? Worthless. Candies have zero real world value. My white feather? worth nothing. Why make a huge fuss over nothing? When something that's fun is no longer fun, time to do something else. I'll probably do giveaways from time to time, but this is no longer fun because of the people.
> 
> I have seen people ***** and cry about missing restocks, and then when they catch it the turn face. I don't care that I missed it. I really don't. I'm annoyed that people are *****ing EVERYWHERE about it. Like that will change it. Honestly.
> 
> Anyway, Rant over.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> I'm leaving the collectible trade for a while because it's no longer fun and there needs to be a five individual collectible limit or something because buying up a huge chunk of collectibles is selfish and people will cry about it. Childish.



You have a very very good point. It's meant to be fun collecting them. Like, yeah, I might be a little sad I missed a restock but whatever! Tere will be more. No need to cry about it or anything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a buying thread for a green candy collectible for 800 TBT since I could easily miss out my chances of buying one.


----------



## Zuko

C a l l a w a y said:


> I know I'm guilty of this because I got excited and over clicked and bought way more than I wanted, but I really feel like there should be a limit to how many single collectibles you can *buy* in a restock. Because buying 15, 20... or more of ONE collectible is excessive and _selfish_, unless by accident like I did, I didn't want an empty cart when I was clicking. Plus, I think it would prevent accidental over buys like this idiot right here. I just am getting tired of being *****ing or gloating. It's both unbecoming and turning me off of this side of the forum quickly.
> 
> I don't care about the candies, I don't wanna fight restocks and I don't really want any of them except the black one for a few minutes before passing it on, that would be hella epic, but to see people upset, and having been on both sides of the spectrum, collectibles are outta hand and I really dislike it. It's more cut throat now than when I started, and people are grabbing up as many as they can and rubbing it in people's faces like they are great ****... I'm getting kinda tired of it. All over a candy that will at max be worth maybe 400 BTB in a few months.
> 
> I'm probably gonna pull out of the collectible trade, I was doing it for *fun*, not to turn a profit, not to be a selfish person. I like to make deals, I like to work the system. I see it like stock trading, and it's time I sat on my investments for the future. But here's the thing. All of this crap? Worthless. Candies have zero real world value. My white feather? worth nothing. Why make a huge fuss over nothing? When something that's fun is no longer fun, time to do something else. I'll probably do giveaways from time to time, but this is no longer fun because of the people.
> 
> I have seen people ***** and cry about missing restocks, and then when they catch it the turn face. I don't care that I missed it. I really don't. I'm annoyed that people are *****ing EVERYWHERE about it. Like that will change it. Honestly.
> 
> Anyway, Rant over.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> I'm leaving the collectible trade for a while because it's no longer fun and there needs to be a five individual collectible limit or something because buying up a huge chunk of collectibles is selfish and people will cry about it. Childish.



^^


----------



## Cuppycakez

But I would say buying 5 limit at a time or something. Because I kind of want 10 feathers. But yeah


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sigh.. I agree with Callaway. It used to be fun but it's gotten to be more and more of a feeding frenzy. I have been debating just not buying collectibles  or giving away all that I own.


----------



## Cory

Yes, give all away to me pls


----------



## Lio Fotia

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sigh.. I agree with Callaway. It used to be fun but it's gotten to be more and more of a feeding frenzy. I have been debating just not buying collectibles  or giving away all that I own.



Keep your weird doll though, man. He's hella cool.


----------



## Hyperpesta

C a l l a w a y said:


> I know I'm guilty of this because I got excited and over clicked and bought way more than I wanted, but I really feel like there should be a limit to how many single collectibles you can *buy* in a restock. Because buying 15, 20... or more of ONE collectible is excessive and _selfish_, unless by accident like I did, I didn't want an empty cart when I was clicking. Plus, I think it would prevent accidental over buys like this idiot right here. I just am getting tired of being *****ing or gloating. It's both unbecoming and turning me off of this side of the forum quickly.
> 
> I don't care about the candies, I don't wanna fight restocks and I don't really want any of them except the black one for a few minutes before passing it on, that would be hella epic, but to see people upset, and having been on both sides of the spectrum, collectibles are outta hand and I really dislike it. It's more cut throat now than when I started, and people are grabbing up as many as they can and rubbing it in people's faces like they are great ****... I'm getting kinda tired of it. All over a candy that will at max be worth maybe 400 BTB in a few months.
> 
> I'm probably gonna pull out of the collectible trade, I was doing it for *fun*, not to turn a profit, not to be a selfish person. I like to make deals, I like to work the system. I see it like stock trading, and it's time I sat on my investments for the future. But here's the thing. All of this crap? Worthless. Candies have zero real world value. My white feather? worth nothing. Why make a huge fuss over nothing? When something that's fun is no longer fun, time to do something else. I'll probably do giveaways from time to time, but this is no longer fun because of the people.
> 
> I have seen people ***** and cry about missing restocks, and then when they catch it the turn face. I don't care that I missed it. I really don't. I'm annoyed that people are *****ing EVERYWHERE about it. Like that will change it. Honestly.
> 
> Anyway, Rant over.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> I'm leaving the collectible trade for a while because it's no longer fun and there needs to be a five individual collectible limit or something because buying up a huge chunk of collectibles is selfish and people will cry about it. Childish.



There is so much i agree with out of this. 

I will join callaway and take a leave from the trade, unless something awesome happens on halloween.


----------



## buuunii

Omg justin I just noticed your black candy! Too cool >.<


----------



## Vizionari

Even though I want collectibles as much as the next person, gonna have to agree with Callaway about the greediness of these pixels...


----------



## Cuppycakez

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sigh.. I agree with Callaway. It used to be fun but it's gotten to be more and more of a feeding frenzy. I have been debating just not buying collectibles  or giving away all that I own.



heh heh Weird doll hint hint. No just kidding that's greedy of me.  

But the price of them is bad in the market. Like 16 k for something that was only an eighth of that in the shop? Not cool.  And TBT are hard to get.


----------



## Cory

Cuppycakez said:


> heh heh Weird doll hint hint. No just kidding that's greedy of me.
> 
> But the price of them is bad in the market. Like 16 k for something that was only an eighth of that in the shop? Not cool.  And TBT are hard to get.


*is


----------



## Cuppycakez

C a l l a w a y said:


> Keep your weird doll though, man. He's hella cool.



HE IS SO COOL! He totally is. I'm happy whenever I see Praying Mantis around because I can see the doll and it makes me smile haha


----------



## Hyperpesta

Collectibles Are the reason tbt is so hard to get.


----------



## Zuko

Cory said:


> Yes, give all away to me pls









I'm debating stopping with the tbt stuff too tho. :x


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cory said:


> *is



Haha yeah. I was kind of talking about the Pokeball being 16K and that's not in the shop anymore but yeah.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cuppycakez said:


> heh heh Weird doll hint hint. No just kidding that's greedy of me.
> 
> But the price of them is bad in the market. Like 16 k for something that was only an eighth of that in the shop? Not cool.  And TBT are hard to get.



Yeah, TBT isn't very easy to get. Oil is less scarce of a resource. I can also get Frozen merchandise much easier than TBT or rare collectibles.


----------



## f11

less people to fight over collectibles with


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, TBT isn't very easy to get. Oil is less scarce of a resource. I can also get Frozen merchandise much easier than TBT or rare collectibles.



^^Agreed^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> less people to fight over collectibles with



Yeah. I guess :/ But they're taking the collectibles with them so that means less around


----------



## Greninja

C r y s t a l said:


> less people to fight over collectibles with



XP way to look at the bright side Crystal


----------



## Zuko

C r y s t a l said:


> less people to fight over collectibles with



Lmfao, atleast some people are seeing this positively xD

---------
Ninja'd


----------



## gnoixaim

C r y s t a l said:


> less people to fight over collectibles with


LOL, i love you. <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Maybe I should sell my candy collectibles instead of buying new ones.


----------



## Cuppycakez

C r y s t a l said:


> less people to fight over collectibles with


And true.  Well your seeing the brighter side so I guess! *shrugs shoulders and goes with it*


----------



## Cory

Apple2012 said:


> Maybe I should sell my candy collectibles instead of buying new ones.



yes sell them to me for 1 TBT


----------



## roseychuu

C a l l a w a y said:


> I know I'm guilty of this because I got excited and over clicked and bought way more than I wanted, but I really feel like there should be a limit to how many single collectibles you can *buy* in a restock. Because buying 15, 20... or more of ONE collectible is excessive and _selfish_, unless by accident like I did, I didn't want an empty cart when I was clicking. Plus, I think it would prevent accidental over buys like this idiot right here. I just am getting tired of being *****ing or gloating. It's both unbecoming and turning me off of this side of the forum quickly.
> 
> I don't care about the candies, I don't wanna fight restocks and I don't really want any of them except the black one for a few minutes before passing it on, that would be hella epic, but to see people upset, and having been on both sides of the spectrum, collectibles are outta hand and I really dislike it. It's more cut throat now than when I started, and people are grabbing up as many as they can and rubbing it in people's faces like they are great ****... I'm getting kinda tired of it. All over a candy that will at max be worth maybe 400 BTB in a few months.
> 
> I'm probably gonna pull out of the collectible trade, I was doing it for *fun*, not to turn a profit, not to be a selfish person. I like to make deals, I like to work the system. I see it like stock trading, and it's time I sat on my investments for the future. But here's the thing. All of this crap? Worthless. Candies have zero real world value. My white feather? worth nothing. Why make a huge fuss over nothing? When something that's fun is no longer fun, time to do something else. I'll probably do giveaways from time to time, but this is no longer fun because of the people.
> 
> I have seen people ***** and cry about missing restocks, and then when they catch it the turn face. I don't care that I missed it. I really don't. I'm annoyed that people are *****ing EVERYWHERE about it. Like that will change it. Honestly.
> 
> Anyway, Rant over.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> I'm leaving the collectible trade for a while because it's no longer fun and there needs to be a five individual collectible limit or something because buying up a huge chunk of collectibles is selfish and people will cry about it. Childish.


I've actually thought about this a lot and even discussed this with my boyfriend after restocks were sold out again, and i honestly couldn't agree more. glad to see i'm not the only one who has thought about collectibles this way.


----------



## Zuko

Cory said:


> yes sell them to me for 1 TBT



I second this.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> Maybe I should sell my candy collectibles instead of buying new ones.



I just wanted one of each to be honest.  Well 2 of each because I was going to do a give a way for them all


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cory said:


> yes sell them to me for 1 TBT



Sorry, I'm not going to sell for 1 TBT. I'm charging no less than 30 TBT for the yellow candies and 300 for the red candy. When Halloween is over, I will sell my collectibles.


----------



## Guero101

Just get rid of collectibles all together. In the meantime I'll sit back here and enjoy the conversation while eating calamari at olive garden


----------



## Greninja

Tina and Justin why r u lurking?


----------



## Drake789

Greninja said:


> Tina and Justin why r u lurking?



They find us all entertaining xD


----------



## buuunii

Drake789 said:


> They find us all entertaining xD



This _is_ entertaining XD


----------



## Hyperpesta

Guys. Have you ever thought without the collectibles, The TBT Trade wouldnt have inflamed so high?


----------



## Jacob4

J o s h said:


> Guys. Have you ever thought without the collectibles, The TBT Trade wouldnt have inflamed so high?



You mean the TBT to in-game bell conversion? If so, that's a very minor reason.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

IMO if they took away collectibles I wouldn't be as active as I am right now. I've gotten bored with ACNL and I come here because of collectibles and super smash


----------



## Zuko

ObeseMudkipz said:


> IMO if they took away collectibles I wouldn't be as active as I am right now. I've gotten bored with ACNL and I come here because of collectibles and super smash



This.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

C a l l a w a y said:


> I know I'm guilty of this because I got excited and over clicked and bought way more than I wanted, but I really feel like there should be a limit to how many single collectibles you can *buy* in a restock. Because buying 15, 20... or more of ONE collectible is excessive and _selfish_, unless by accident like I did, I didn't want an empty cart when I was clicking. Plus, I think it would prevent accidental over buys like this idiot right here. I just am getting tired of being *****ing or gloating. It's both unbecoming and turning me off of this side of the forum quickly.
> 
> I don't care about the candies, I don't wanna fight restocks and I don't really want any of them except the black one for a few minutes before passing it on, that would be hella epic, but to see people upset, and having been on both sides of the spectrum, collectibles are outta hand and I really dislike it. It's more cut throat now than when I started, and people are grabbing up as many as they can and rubbing it in people's faces like they are great ****... I'm getting kinda tired of it. All over a candy that will at max be worth maybe 400 BTB in a few months.
> 
> I'm probably gonna pull out of the collectible trade, I was doing it for *fun*, not to turn a profit, not to be a selfish person. I like to make deals, I like to work the system. I see it like stock trading, and it's time I sat on my investments for the future. But here's the thing. All of this crap? Worthless. Candies have zero real world value. My white feather? worth nothing. Why make a huge fuss over nothing? When something that's fun is no longer fun, time to do something else. I'll probably do giveaways from time to time, but this is no longer fun because of the people.
> 
> I have seen people ***** and cry about missing restocks, and then when they catch it the turn face. I don't care that I missed it. I really don't. I'm annoyed that people are *****ing EVERYWHERE about it. Like that will change it. Honestly.
> 
> Anyway, Rant over.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> I'm leaving the collectible trade for a while because it's no longer fun and there needs to be a five individual collectible limit or something because buying up a huge chunk of collectibles is selfish and people will cry about it. Childish.



Okay, this reminds me of what Murray said on the "TBT Conversion Rates too High" thread. The collectible craze has gone to a frenzy, and people are too greedy for TBT.


----------



## NSFW

i somehow was checking this thread i thought i was on the last page but i was on the first page where justin said ''restock about to happen'' i got really happy but i was like wait this is the 1st page ugh


----------



## Hyperpesta

ObeseMudkipz said:


> if they took away collectibles I wouldn't be as active as I am right now. I've gotten bored with ACNL and I come here because of collectibles and super smash



I know that , Collectables are a big part of the site, and its the thrill of the trade. But also, collectables get quite alot of members fighting.


----------



## Cuppycakez

*Tina*'s been lurking! I think she finds this  very entertaining!


----------



## f11

J o s h said:


> I know that , Collectables are a big part of the site, and its the thrill of the trade. But also, collectables get quite alot of members fighting.


proof? Ive never seen people "fight" over collectibles


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

C r y s t a l said:


> proof? Ive never seen people "fight" over collectibles



Don't want to say names but I remember two members were fighting about something to do with collectibles and one of them pm'ed me to talk about it and then a mod settled it


----------



## buuunii

I just got into collecting collectables (lol) and even so im not so crazy about trading/buying them or the restocks. There's the occasional "I want XX collectable!" but I'm not killing or throwing fits to get them. Plus there's not ones I badly want. tbh it's just a nice little fun "game" while I'm on this site and not playing ACNL :>


----------



## Zulehan

People are brawling for candies galore
Using choice weapons to even the score
From foaming wrath plenty to woe-is-me
Whatever. I have the popcorn. Let me see


----------



## Chris

You know, collectibles don't _have_ to be like this. You don't have to be obsessive over them. You don't need to trade or sell them for excessive prices. You don't need to follow Lassy's price guide. What you do is up to you. The obsession people have with them is a recent development - it hasn't always been this crazy.  

I enjoy collectibles. I'm in Europe (cos time zones apparently matter!), yet I've still managed to get the full Japanese set, the fruits, all of the birthstones, three candies, most easter eggs, and others. I've not paid stupidly high amounts for them: I've either got them directly from the shop myself; or at retail price or free from my friends. It's possible to do things this way (mostly buying direct from shop yourself) as long as you're patient. e.g. it took me a long time to acquire the full Japanese set - and the last piece  was gifted to me from *lynn105*. Between restocks I wasn't obsessively looking for potential updates or stalking the Marketplace - I did other things while I was on here like play _Animal Crossing_, play mafia, and chat on the IRC. There's more to TBT than just the collectible trade, y' know.  





Cuppycakez said:


> *Tina*'s been lurking! I think she finds this  very entertaining!


----------



## Cadbberry

Tina said:


> You know, collectibles don't _have_ to be like this. You don't have to be obsessive over them. You don't need to trade or sell them for excessive prices. You don't need to follow Lassy's price guide. What you do is up to you. The obsession people have with them is a recent development - it hasn't always been this crazy.
> 
> I enjoy collectibles. I'm in Europe (cos time zones apparently matter!), yet I've still managed to get the full Japanese set, the fruits, all of the birthstones, three candies, most easter eggs, and others. I've not paid stupidly high amounts for them: I've either got them directly from the shop myself; or at retail price or free from my friends. It's possible to do things this way (mostly buying direct from shop yourself) as long as you're patient. e.g. it took me a long time to acquire the full Japanese set - and the last piece  was gifted to me from *lynn105*. Between restocks I wasn't obsessively looking for potential updates or stalking the Marketplace - I did other things while I was on here like play _Animal Crossing_, play mafia, and chat on the IRC. There's more to TBT than just the collectible trade, y' know.


I must agree with Tina, I enjoy collecting but I am not gonna pay REDICULOUS amounts for it (i.e. 1k+)


----------



## Vizionari

Tina said:


> You know, collectibles don't _have_ to be like this. You don't have to be obsessive over them. You don't need to trade or sell them for excessive prices. You don't need to follow Lassy's price guide. What you do is up to you. The obsession people have with them is a recent development - it hasn't always been this crazy.
> 
> I enjoy collectibles. I'm in Europe (cos time zones apparently matter!), yet I've still managed to get the full Japanese set, the fruits, all of the birthstones, three candies, most easter eggs, and others. I've not paid stupidly high amounts for them: I've either got them directly from the shop myself; or at retail price or free from my friends. It's possible to do things this way (mostly buying direct from shop yourself) as long as you're patient. e.g. it took me a long time to acquire the full Japanese set - and the last piece  was gifted to me from *lynn105*. Between restocks I wasn't obsessively looking for potential updates or stalking the Marketplace - I did other things while I was on here like play _Animal Crossing_, play mafia, and chat on the IRC. There's more to TBT than just the collectible trade, y' know.



^^ I agree. I don't see collectibles as a source for tbt. I enjoy them because they're fun to collect, and it makes me happy to be on TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> People are brawling for candies galore
> Using choice weapons to even the score
> From foaming wrath plenty to woe-is-me
> Whatever. I have the popcorn. Let me see



Funny, I was eating kettle corn at the same time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> I must agree with Tina, I enjoy collecting but I am not gonna pay REDICULOUS amounts for it (i.e. 1k+)



Since 1k+ is a bad price for collectibles, then shouldn't that apply to the chocolate cake too? *gets sneakier*


----------



## B e t h a n y

Damn I missed the green candy, I would have love to stay up but I kinda had some stuff to do. Aw I really wanted that candy like badly... And I'll probably miss today's restock at school..


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vannilllabeth said:


> Damn I missed the green candy, I would have love to stay up but I kinda had some stuff to do. Aw I really wanted that candy like badly... And I'll probably miss today's restock at school..


There's only been one restock.

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> I just got into collecting collectables (lol) and even so im not so crazy about trading/buying them or the restocks. There's the occasional "I want XX collectable!" but I'm not killing or throwing fits to get them. Plus there's not ones I badly want. tbh it's just a nice little fun "game" while I'm on this site and not playing ACNL :>



Pretty much same. EXCEPT I want the weird doll really bad. But that's from 2012 and really rareish of people who are actually willing to sell it.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Justin said:


> The bulk were purchased by a single person, I'll tell you that much. Curious to see if they'll show their face or fear the angry mob.  Hahaha.



Some people are just greedy, why? You only need 10 if you wanna deck out your profile

still why should people have that many

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> There's only been one restock.


 I know I'm talking about the next one


----------



## Lock

Wowza. 
This is one tense thread. It reminds me of this thing we use to do when I was a kid. 

Picture reference of the Grimace. 






I don't want to believe that this forum is strictly collectible trading. I mean it was fun to lurk for collectibles once, but I realized all the ones that get bought in the restocks just end up in the marketplace anyways. It just takes a while to get one if you don't catch a restock. 

:/ hate to admit, but reading this stuff kinda ruins the fun of it for me.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lockfancy said:


> I don't want to believe that this forum is strictly collectible trading. I mean it was fun to lurk for collectibles once, but* I realized all the ones that get bought in the restocks just end up in the marketplace anyways. *It just takes a while to get one if you don't catch a restock.
> 
> :/ hate to admit, but reading this stuff kinda ruins the fun of it for me.



So true, because people are greedy.. I only would like two or three, one or two for me and one for giveaway.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vannilllabeth said:


> Some people are just greedy, why? You only need 10 if you wanna deck out your profile
> 
> still why should people have that many
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I know I'm talking about the next one


Yeah, just stating. I know how much you want a green one! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vannilllabeth said:


> So true, because people are greedy.. I only would like two, one for me and one for giveaway.



I also want one for a give a way.  I want to do a "One of each candy give a way" around Thanksgiving.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lol <3


----------



## Cadbberry

I really want the green one, it looks so sweet~ love green apple candy


----------



## Coach

I want green so much, I'm not sleeping until the next restock. And I _will_ get one in that restock.


----------



## B e t h a n y

I'll probably be at school


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> I really want the green one, it looks so sweet~ love green apple candy



Green Apple Candy is like my 3rd favorite!


----------



## Lock

Vannilllabeth said:


> So true, because people are greedy.. I only would like two or three, one or two for me and one for giveaway.



It's crazy. I thought it was gunna be one of those momentary phases, but it's been going for a while now. :[ I definitely don't want every collectible... Just the few I find appealing but you get roped into the mess trying to get them. Oh the tbt world is certainly mad. 

But I do appreciate when people set up giveaways. You can tell that has to be stressful lolz


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> I really want the green one, it looks so sweet~ love green apple candy



Eee I love green apple candy x3


----------



## B e t h a n y

Does anyone know the time of the restock?


----------



## Cadbberry

PHP:
	






Vannilllabeth said:


> Does anyone know the time of the restock?



Always random, you gotta be in the right place at the right time


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lockfancy said:


> It's crazy. I thought it was gunna be one of those momentary phases, but it's been going for a while now. :[ I definitely don't want every collectible... Just the few I find appealing but you get roped into the mess trying to get them. Oh the tbt world is certainly mad.
> 
> But I do appreciate when people set up giveaways. You can tell that has to be stressful lolz



True, I'm only just getting started in collectibles, same I only want a few like feathers or something lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always random, you gotta be in the right place at the right time



Yeah I know, I meant the last restock like when did lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

Vannilllabeth said:


> True, I'm only just getting started in collectibles, same I only want a few like feathers or something lol.



well you got the Bell Tree Patch so your on a great start :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> I want green so much, I'm not sleeping until the next restock. And I _will_ get one in that restock.



If you're not going to sleep until the restock, then I guarantee that you will get the candy. Why? Because you will turn into a zombie, and zombies get candy first.


----------



## Coach

Apple2012 said:


> If you're not going to sleep until the restock, then I guarantee that you will get the candy. Why? Because you will turn into a zombie, and zombies get candy first.



Exactly.


----------



## sej

*stalks shop for next green candy re-stock* MUST BLINK!!


----------



## Coach

But having said that, I'll just go to sleep if I miss the next one. But I wont. <.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> *stalks shop for next green candy re-stock* MUST BLINK!!



But you already have one lol


----------



## Drake789

Lockfancy said:


> It's crazy. I thought it was gunna be one of those momentary phases, but it's been going for a while now. :[ I definitely don't want every collectible... Just the few I find appealing but you get roped into the mess trying to get them. Oh the tbt world is certainly mad.
> 
> But I do appreciate when people set up giveaways. You can tell that has to be stressful lolz



Samee here, I really just want pokeball collectible and a togepi egg as I just love pokemon stuff and then I would be done with collectibles


----------



## Cuppycakez

I also want that green candy. Been up since like 9 and checking ever since!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> Exactly.



Advantage of being a zombie: You get candy

Disadvantage of being a zombie: The mods will attack


----------



## sej

Coach said:


> But having said that, I'll just go to sleep if I miss the next one. But I wont. <.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But you already have one lol



I need more than one, cuh cuh cuh... *hides in corner*


----------



## Zulehan

Sej said:


> *stalks shop for next green candy re-stock* MUST BLINK!!







Oh, my God, this is just so appropriate; had to do it.


----------



## Coach

Apple2012 said:


> Advantage of being a zombie: You get candy
> 
> Disadvantage of being a zombie: The mods will attack



But Justin and Tina aren't here at the moment so I'm okay for now.


----------



## Cadbberry

I got a lot of cool collectibles but Halloween is one of my favorite holidays, I really hope I can get all the candy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I need more than one, cuh cuh cuh... *hides in corner*



All I can think is Kululu XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> But Justin and Tina aren't here at the moment so I'm okay for now.



But beware, they will attack if you're a zombie. You have to wade through 9 of them. That's right. NINE!



Spoiler: If any of you mods are reading this



I'm doing pretend play where mods are the enemies to zombies. I'm not really insulting you guys.


----------



## Lock

Drake789 said:


> Samee here, I really just want pokeball collectible and a togepi egg as I just love pokemon stuff and then I would be done with collectibles



I just gotta get the pokeball somehow since I caught a break with the togepi eggs. It just feels like you have to be a borderline stalker to restocks in order to sell collectibles to get another. I dunno how I'm gunna manage getting the pokeball. So definitely good luck to us both.


----------



## Coach

Apple2012 said:


> But beware, they will attack if you're a zombie. You have to wade through 9 of them. That's right. NINE!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If any of you mods are reading this
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretend play where mods are the enemies to zombies. I'm not really insulting you guys.


I'm hoping 9 is also the time of the restock. >.>


----------



## Zuko

PURIFY HIM WITH SALF AND GET HIS SHADOW BACCCCCKKK

onepiece


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't  I want restock nowwwwwww


----------



## Zulehan

Lockfancy said:


> It just feels like you have to be a borderline stalker to restocks in order to sell collectibles to get another.


_Borderline_ stalker? Oh, Lockfancy, if the shop were a person, members here would know its schedule, memorize every item in its grocery list, and know that its father gave them a bottle of Ch?teau Lafite Rothschild 2011 vintage wine at precisely 1:10 PM last Wednesday.


----------



## Chris

Coach said:


> But Justin and Tina aren't here at the moment so I'm okay for now.



Hello. Instead of TBT candy collectibles, could I interest you in a brain licker? Those things were so sour they used to make my tongue bleed as a kid.


----------



## Cadbberry

Tina said:


> Hello. Instead of TBT candy collectibles, could I interest you in a brain licker? Those things were so sour they used to make my tongue bleed as a kid.



hahahaaha Tina you are a hoot and a half


----------



## sej

Tina said:


> Hello. Instead of TBT candy collectibles, could I interest you in a brain licker? Those things were so sour they used to make my tongue bleed as a kid.



I love brain lickers!! (but it makes my top lip bleed...)


----------



## Ayaya

Zulehan said:


> _Borderline_ stalker? Oh, Lockfancy, if the shop were a person, members here would know its schedule, memorize every item in its grocery list, and know that its father gave them a bottle of Ch?teau Lafite Rothschild 2011 vintage wine at precisely 1:10 PM last Wednesday.



I'm loving all of your replies regarding the collectibles lol

I wonder if it'll become more hectic once it's time to stock the blue candy o_o


----------



## Coach

Tina said:


> Hello. Instead of TBT candy collectibles, could I interest you in a brain licker? Those things were so sour they used to make my tongue bleed as a kid.



Those are actually really good though. I haven't had one in ages though. I want one of those as well as the candies. <.<


----------



## Zulehan

Ayaya said:


> I wonder if it'll become more hectic once it's time to stock the blue candy o_o


They will have to declare marshal law. The administrators will go around with 'Marshal' before their name, and their avatars will be replaced by angry looking faces.


----------



## Danielkang2

If people keep complaining about how they missed the restock, you should restock 10,000 blue candies so it will be as cheap as dirt lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Danielkang2 said:


> If people keep complaining about how they missed the restock, you should restock 10,000 blue candies so it will be as cheap as dirt lol



Yes, I can concur with this


----------



## Ayaya

Zulehan said:


> They will have to declare marshal law. The administrators will go around with 'Marshal' before their name, and their avatars will be replaced by angry looking faces.



When I read that I imagined every admin to have Marshal the squirrel as their avatar... 



Tina said:


> Hello. Instead of TBT candy collectibles, could I interest you in a brain licker? Those things were so sour they used to make my tongue bleed as a kid.



This is my first time seeing this candy


----------



## Zuko

I'm so bored... I've been on the forums like 7 hours because I dont wanna miss the restock... I really want a green candy .-.


----------



## Zulehan

Ayaya said:


> When I read that I imagined every admin to have Marshal the squirrel as their avatar...


That works too if you think Marshal is overrated. Ha.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How is it not been stocked yet xD. I thought it would while I was sleeping


----------



## LilD

Ayaya said:


> When I read that I imagined every admin to have Marshal the squirrel as their avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time seeing this candy




I cant remember these either (brainlicker)  I recall sour warheads and I LOVE Shocktarts


----------



## Zuko

This is taking so long .-. I'm gonna have to go to sleep soon and then I wouldve of been here 7 hours for nothing ;u;


----------



## Drake789

Zuko said:


> This is taking so long .-. I'm gonna have to go to sleep soon and then I wouldve of been here 7 hours for nothing ;u;



Sort of same here, like I know the moment I leave they will be restocked probably. I either catch the restocks right when I log on or I totally miss them


----------



## Coach

Zuko, didn't you have a green one that you sold? <.<

I'm also pretty sure Brain Lickers are more of an European thing.

Justin is here btw


----------



## Zuko

Drake789 said:


> Sort of same here, like I know the moment I leave they will be restocked probably. I either catch the restocks right when I log on or I totally miss them



Ikr, I dun think there has been a decent one for GMT that I could be at yet :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Zuko, didn't you have a green one that you sold? <.<
> 
> I'm also pretty sure Brain Lickers are more of an European thing.
> 
> Justin is here btw



Yea cause Prayingmantis wanted to do a giveaway >_> I was jsut trying to help.
I can still want a candy :c


----------



## skweegee

I'm surprised that the restock didn't happen during the hour I was away. That's usually how it works for me.


----------



## Cuppycakez

That would be a cool collectible!

- - - Post Merge - - -



skweegee said:


> I'm surprised that the restock didn't happen during the hour I was away. That's usually how it works for me.


Haha same. I leave for 30 minutes and miss it all!


----------



## Justin

Lassy said:


> I saw Justin was on, and refreshed constantly. I saw that the most recent sale was green candy and figured out it will be restocked any time. hehe.





Greninja said:


> Tina and Justin why r u lurking?





Coach said:


> But Justin and Tina aren't here at the moment so I'm okay for now.





ObeseMudkipz said:


> And Justin is gone





Cuppycakez said:


> I also see Justin
> :3





Mayorofarcadia said:


> Justin, I actually was stalking and saw you were in admin controls/the shop





Vizionari said:


> Justin I see you





Cuppycakez said:


> Justin is teasing me being online





Coach said:


> Justin is here btw



THIS IS WHY I TURN ON INVISIBLE MODE


----------



## Zuko

Oh well, I'll be going soon. It probably wont but fingers crossed the restock is soon


----------



## Danielkang2

I have to go to school.


----------



## Lock

Zulehan said:


> _Borderline_ stalker? Oh, Lockfancy, if the shop were a person, members here would know its schedule, memorize every item in its grocery list, and know that its father gave them a bottle of Ch?teau Lafite Rothschild 2011 vintage wine at precisely 1:10 PM last Wednesday.



Zulehan... This.... makes you sound professional... So I have to ask... What was the wine for?

The police won't help til it's too late. 
I've seen Investigation Discovery in regards to stalkers. 
Everyone just leave Britney alone! 
She's just going through some things!


----------



## Swablu

Justin said:


> THIS IS WHY I TURN ON INVISIBLE MODE



Is that a stalking Justin master post I see


----------



## Chris

Zuko said:


> Ikr, I dun think there has been a decent one for GMT that I could be at yet :c



The ones today have been at decent times for GMT folk! The green stock was around 2:30pm (although totally normal people like me take baths at that time, damn you Justin). And the red candy restock was around dinner time. 




Justin said:


> THIS IS WHY I TURN ON INVISIBLE MODE



Hiiiiiiii. <3


----------



## Danielkang2

lI live in guam.  Has there been a Chst restock lol also don't they go to school at that time? 2:30?


----------



## Zuko

Tina said:


> The ones today have been at decent times for GMT folk! The green stock was around 2:30pm (although totally normal people like me take baths at that time, damn you Justin). And the red candy restock was around dinner time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. <3



O... I was in the shower :c -criocri-

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO SENPAI TINA REPLIED TO MY COMMENT -fangirls-


----------



## Lock

Justin said:


> THIS IS WHY I TURN ON INVISIBLE MODE



Omg these are classic signs that someone is being stalked. 

The police won't help everyone is in danger! DX 
This is a terrible gateway for bad things to happen on Halloween!


----------



## Zuko

I'm hoping it will be around 9pm  *18 minutesish*


----------



## SharJoY

ok I know this comment I am about to make has nothing to do with restocks, but....one cool thing about the podcasts, is that now when I read posts by the staff, I can put their voice to the words.

ok, back to the topic, about those restocks, and stalking Justin....


----------



## Zulehan

Lockfancy said:


> Zulehan... This.... makes you sound professional... So I have to ask... What was the wine for?


Apparently an attempt to add another layer to the traditional semifreddo.

The results were underwhelming.


----------



## Chris

mysticoma said:


> ok I know this comment I am about to make has nothing to do with restocks, but....one cool thing about the podcasts, is that now when I read posts by the staff, I can put their voice to the words.



Oh god. Jubs, I know you're reading this, just a heads up: I quit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> THIS IS WHY I TURN ON INVISIBLE MODE



You are such a troll. Probably worse than me.

If you ask, I really am a troll. I tell jokes about fast food, amusement parks, and other things. I also like to trick people into looking at the trollface meme.


----------



## Aradai

This day marks the foretold day of the *Shrek candy*, for it has changed many, like how it said in the Shrekian prophecy.


----------



## Lock

Zulehan said:


> Apparently an attempt to add another layer to the traditional semifreddo.
> 
> The results were underwhelming.



This deserves a print screen.


----------



## Klinkguin

This is like the most active thread on the whole forum atm xD so many people want the green candy to restock lol xD


----------



## Mikorin

Just quietly stalking the shop dont mind me... CAAAAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDDYYYYYY


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> Just quietly stalking the shop dont mind me... CAAAAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDDYYYYYY



HEE HEE 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gosh they must like making us wake :O

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Coach

I'm going insane


----------



## Swablu

This is intense


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I'm going insane



Yeah same....


----------



## Gosalyne

I think I'm turning into a GREEN eye monster!
Blame it on the lack of CANDIES! *hint, hint*


----------



## Danielkang2

Bye Bye guys am going to school. -_-


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosh it's killing meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Coach

Danielkang2 said:


> Bye Bye guys am going to school. -_-



Now... SCRAM!


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bye Daniel 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know/remember how long ago the restock/release was?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye.


----------



## device

I will have to give in soon too, I feel pretty sick since I have been refreshing a page for the last five hours for green candy.​


----------



## Zuko

I've been on 7 hours and still havent seen arestock. I feel as if as soon as I log off theres gonna be a restock..


----------



## Mikorin

I'm not crazy, i swear. CAAANDY. Excuse me.


----------



## Zuko

Vannilllabeth said:


> Bye Daniel
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone know/remember how long ago the restock/release was?



7 hours.


----------



## Gosalyne

Danielkang2 said:


> Bye Bye guys am going to school. -_-



Awww... on a Sunday evening.... Er...wait!
We'll buy you candies! NOT! 
Yes, maybe...
How long it is? I keep refreshing.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Too bad I'm going to have to do the same thing we're doing now on the 30th.  Blue comes out then! I really want the blue one. :3


----------



## Vizionari

I hope my browser doesn't crash because I've been refreshing ;D


----------



## NSFW

i want to go shopping but the green candy though....


----------



## sej

Gosh, been refreshing for half and hour now... Starting to get boring...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zuko said:


> I've been on 7 hours and still havent seen arestock. I feel as if as soon as I log off theres gonna be a restock..



Probably!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> I hope my browser doesn't crash because I've been refreshing ;D



Haha I've refreshed like 30 times in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Danielkang2

lol I sent a rage quit message to Justin see me in 2 years after I'm banned.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sucks because I feel the need to buy them myself so the go in front of my red. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> lol I sent a rage quit message to Justin see me in 2 years after I'm banned.



Oh god. XD


----------



## Coach

The Blue candy will only have 1 restocked each time. o.o


----------



## Gosalyne

I think we should develop some sort of shifts system. 
Where we take turns in refreshing.
Then we buy them all and share them to the shift members... *ponders*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Whattttt?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Justin

Danielkang2 said:


> lol I sent a rage quit message to Justin see me in 2 years after I'm banned.



OK note to self: Restock for the next month only when Daniel is in class.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> I think we should develop some sort of shifts system.
> Where we take turns in refreshing.
> Then we buy them all and share them to the shift members... *ponders*



That could work....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> OK note to self: Restock for the next month only when Daniel is in class.



 <3


----------



## Danielkang2

LOL now give me an infraction for saying that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT IS A DICTATORSHIP BTW I'M GONNA FAIL MY EXAMS AND GET MURDERED BY MY ASIAN MOM FOR CANDY.


----------



## Justin

Danielkang2 said:


> LOL now give me an infraction for saying that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> TBT IS A DICTATORSHIP BTW I'M GONNA FAIL MY EXAMS AND GET MURDERED BY MY ASIAN MOM FOR CANDY.



Give me your class schedule or you're banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikorin

Gimme the candy and no one gets hurt


----------



## Chris

Danielkang2 said:


> TBT IS A DICTATORSHIP BTW I'M GONNA FAIL MY EXAMS AND GET MURDERED BY MY ASIAN MOM FOR CANDY.



Rest in peace, Daniel.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Give me your class schedule or you're banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your going all out on this! o_0


----------



## Gosalyne

Danielkang2 said:


> LOL now give me an infraction for saying that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> TBT IS A DICTATORSHIP BTW I'M GONNA FAIL MY EXAMS AND GET MURDERED BY MY ASIAN MOM FOR CANDY.



Then your mum will sue, and we'll all get Caaaandieees for free.
--- er, or we get banned.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> Rest in peace, Daniel.


Same! 

P.S. Love your signature


----------



## Zuko

Justin said:


> OK note to self: Restock for the next month only when Daniel is in class.



Cough that means noaw cough.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hehe heh yeah (hint hint*)


----------



## Coach

I want to buy all 15 candies


----------



## sej

Coach said:


> I want to buy all 15 candies



Oh no you do-don't


----------



## B e t h a n y

Well having this thread I guess makes waiting a little less boring lol


----------



## Gosalyne

But more seriously: we've been here like for hours.
Don't we...like... deserve a free GREEN CANDY *handout*??? 
Hmm? Hmmm?

Just one little *grrrreeeeen* candy each?


----------



## Zuko

Vannilllabeth said:


> We'll having this thread I guess makes waiting a little more boring xD



Thats debatable. :X


----------



## Coach

Vannilllabeth said:


> We'll having this thread I guess makes waiting a little more boring xD



But we all get sidetracked and miss restocks


----------



## Justin

Gosalyne said:


> But more seriously: we've been here like for hours.
> Don't we...like... deserve a free GREEN CANDY *handout*???
> Hmm? Hmmm?
> 
> Just one little *grrrreeeeen* candy each?



Okay, you can have one. 

xoxo
Justin


----------



## Cuppycakez

YOU CAN'T. UNLESS I GET ONE   <3


----------



## Zuko

Gosalyne said:


> But more seriously: we've been here like for hours.
> Don't we...like... deserve a free GREEN CANDY *handout*???
> Hmm? Hmmm?
> 
> Just one little *grrrreeeeen* candy *each*?




Lololololol, each.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vannilllabeth said:


> We'll having this thread I guess makes waiting a little less boring lol



If you miss out, I'll give you a pear collectible to sympathize for missing your chance.


----------



## Coach

A singular green one was sold omg


----------



## B e t h a n y

I AM GOING THROUGH GREEN CANDY WITHDRAWAL


----------



## Cuppycakez

But yeah gosh. SOMEONE went invisible again!


----------



## Swablu

ONE SINGLE CANDY. REALLY ???


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DAMNIT IT WASNT GOING IN MY CART!!!


----------



## B e t h a n y

Apple2012 said:


> If you miss out, I'll give you a pear collectible to sympathize for missing your chance.



I hate you...


----------



## Gosalyne

STOP buying yellow candies, people!
It give me a heart attack each time I refresh and the numbers change!!!


----------



## NSFW

justin has goNE INVIsible


----------



## Cuppycakez

GOSH


----------



## Vizionari

WOW THEY RSTOCKED ONE GREEN CANDY


----------



## Zuko

I am on the brink of depression, I've been on 7 hours because I missed the last restock by 5 minutes and now justin restocked 1 green candy :[


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vannilllabeth said:


> I hate you...



*bursts out laughing*


----------



## Coach

That singular green candy was totally in my cart


----------



## B e t h a n y

Apple2012 said:


> *bursts out laughing*



DONT YOU DARE SEND ME A PEAR


----------



## Mikorin

I say we riot


----------



## Klinkguin

LOL 1 green candy was restocked xD


----------



## Danielkang2

WOW


----------



## Cuppycakez

Awwww that sucks................................................................ a LOT.


----------



## Ayaya

This thread is the best thread in TBT right now.


----------



## celerylover

I feel really lucky yet really bad at the same time TT^TT

sorry not sorry


----------



## roseychuu

aww what a shame :c


----------



## B e t h a n y

KoreanLuxe said:


> I feel really lucky yet really bad at the same time TT^TT
> 
> sorry not sorry



You.... Enjoy that candy I hope it tastes of guilt!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Why do you do these things to us? <3


----------



## Vizionari

KoreanLuxe said:


> I feel really lucky yet really bad at the same time TT^TT
> 
> sorry not sorry



What?!


----------



## B e t h a n y

Enjoy <3


----------



## Coach

KoreanLuxe said:


> I feel really lucky yet really bad at the same time TT^TT
> 
> sorry not sorry



How dare you get that green candy D:


----------



## Zuko

KoreanLuxe said:


> I feel really lucky yet really bad at the same time TT^TT
> 
> sorry not sorry



I'm going to GREEN CANDY, hurt.. GREEN CANDY you.... -dies-


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like to collect all four candies.

If I don't by the time they're out of the store, I will sell all my other candies.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I didn't even see it. ;P I refreshed so many times too!


----------



## sej

Guys calm down... I think that was just a joke. They might be re-stocking again today.


----------



## Danielkang2

I so didn't get most of the green candies from the other restock. cough cough


----------



## Gosalyne

They sold ONE!!???!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sej said:


> Guys calm down... I think that was just a joke. They might be re-stocking again today.



Yeah... THINK.... and MIGHT...   <3


----------



## B e t h a n y

I have to leave in 30 minutes  

save one for me won't you?!


----------



## Justin

P.S: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Chat-Thread&p=4039035&viewfull=1#post4039035

Seems like you all missed the joke.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> They sold ONE!!???!


Yep!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> P.S: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Chat-Thread&p=4039035&viewfull=1#post4039035
> 
> Seems like you all missed the joke.


YOU SMARTY PANTS   <3


----------



## B e t h a n y

Justin said:


> Okay, you can have one.
> 
> xoxo
> Justin



Sneaky...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> But more seriously: we've been here like for hours.
> Don't we...like... deserve a free GREEN CANDY *handout*???
> Hmm? Hmmm?
> 
> Just one little *grrrreeeeen* candy each?


AND YOU CURSED USSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  <3


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> P.S: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Chat-Thread&p=4039035&viewfull=1#post4039035
> 
> Seems like you all missed the joke.



Psshh that's really funny.


----------



## Gosalyne

Aaarggghhh!!!!!!

*dies*

Joke on me!!! *sooooob*


----------



## Coach

Can we have just 1,000 green candies each instead?


----------



## celerylover

Vannilllabeth said:


> You.... Enjoy that candy I hope it tastes of guilt!



It tastes like the tears of my enemies


just kidding I'm sorry everyone


----------



## B e t h a n y

In considering dying the yellow candies green


----------



## Cuppycakez

KoreanLuxe said:


> It tastes like the tears of my enemies
> 
> 
> just kidding I'm sorry everyone



You don't need to be sorry!!  Congrats on the candy


----------



## Adventure9

KoreanLuxe said:


> I feel really lucky yet really bad at the same time TT^TT
> 
> sorry not sorry


Congratulations  Enjoy that candy~


----------



## Coach

Vannilllabeth said:


> In considering dying the yellow candies green



But you would need to mix them with the even more expensive blue candy


----------



## roseychuu

KoreanLuxe said:


> It tastes like the tears of my enemies
> 
> 
> just kidding I'm sorry everyone


i'm happy for you though  i'm glad you got it, as long as it makes you happy!


----------



## Zuko

KoreanLuxe said:


> It tastes like the tears of my enemies
> 
> 
> just kidding I'm sorry everyone



7 Hours I wasted... 7 hours.... 


On another note, Justin, she said one each :]


----------



## B e t h a n y

lol


----------



## Gosalyne

I said EACH!!!!
So cruel, cruel, cruel, Jack!

Er, I mean..... Justin <3 x


----------



## Cuppycakez

I love our mods/admins. They are just awesome.  And not even joking. <3


----------



## LyraVale

That was mean. But kinda funny.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Why am I even wasting my time with this candy crap! They.... are..... called.... lollies!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Daniel why you still here....


----------



## Gosalyne

KoreanLuxe said:


> It tastes like the tears of my enemies
> 
> 
> just kidding I'm sorry everyone




You OWE me that CANDY!!! *cries* (jk)


----------



## Coach

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vannilllabeth said:


> DONT YOU DARE SEND ME A PEAR



You got trolled. But I'm not doing it to be spiteful.


----------



## Vizionari

Another one got restocked rofl


----------



## B e t h a n y

are you serious one more was restocked xD


----------



## Lassy

hahahahahaah, another one was sold again xD


----------



## Adventure9

Coach said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!



Congratulations!


----------



## SharJoY

One more was sold.....we are being so teased!


----------



## Coach

I got that one though! :]


----------



## sej

Are they gonna do 1 at a time... 
Wot :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> I got that one though! :]



Congratulations!


----------



## B e t h a n y

And another


----------



## Coach

Adventure9 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!

-Life complete until blue candy is out-


----------



## Zuko

I want to break something.

I'm a bad person, in my head I am literally mentally ripping out Justin's heart.


----------



## Gosalyne

What? Another one???? 

Now will Justin release ONE candy at a time???
I'm going to have a heart attack!!!   :*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

It was in my cart and I just missed it....


----------



## NSFW

nO PLS


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mine still says 165 have been sold. But congrats/


----------



## Chris

Zuko said:


> I want to break something.
> 
> I'm a bad person, in my head I am literally mentally ripping out Justin's heart.



Please don't hurt Justin.


----------



## Zuko

Tina said:


> Please don't hurt Justin.



I'm sorry Senpai, I wont do it again.


----------



## NSFW

i hAVE A GREEN CANDY BUT I ACCIDENTLY BOUGHT 17 YELLOW CANDY GOD DAMN IT


----------



## Zuko

GOD DAMMIT IT WAS IN MY CART. 7 HOURS. -cris- Senpai help meh.


----------



## SharJoY

Coach said:


> I got that one though! :]



Congrats!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, this isn't going to happen


----------



## Mikorin

it was in myyyyy carrrrrt


----------



## LilD

tricks 
this is crazy XD


----------



## NSFW

i regret losing 663 bells for a yellow candy but i got a green candy


----------



## roseychuu

168 to 169 sold... did another one just get sold?


----------



## Coach

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i hAVE A GREEN CANDY BUT I ACCIDENTLY BOUGHT 17 YELLOW CANDY GOD DAMN IT



Green candy buddies! :}


----------



## Vizionari

I saw it restock one but my internet was being slow and it wouldn't load it into my cart.....


----------



## NSFW

Coach said:


> Green candy buddies! :}



im mad i lost 663 bells


----------



## Luna_Solara

If my phone's browser would've acted right, I'd have had a green candy


----------



## Coach

Another one!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> I saw it restock one but my internet was being slow and it wouldn't load it into my cart.....


*pat pat* I feel your pain.


----------



## roseychuu

wahh i clicked the purchase button when it was available, but it didn't end up getting in my cart ////

this is so suspenseful!


----------



## Coach

hellaradcaitlin said:


> im mad i lost 663 bells



But you have a green candy!


----------



## Debra

Oh- oh my gosh.

I GOT ONE.



Spoiler












YOU EVIL GENIUSES!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah I think something's wrong with mine IT's still telling me only 165 were sold and I'm not even seeing them be restocked


----------



## sej

It.was.in.my.cart.


----------



## B e t h a n y

JUSTIN PLEASE STOP.... i might break my ipad..


----------



## Danielkang2

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah I think something's wrong with mine IT's still telling me only 165 were sold and I'm not even seeing them be restocked


me too screw this


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

IDK why but this restock is making me laugh lol.


----------



## roseychuu

Debra said:


> Oh- oh my gosh.
> 
> I GOT ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU EVIL GENIUSES!


i'm so happy for you! good job and being quick enough! ;u;


----------



## LilD

me as well.  I closed bell tree and reopened.


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> IDK why but this restock is making me laugh lol.



You're not alone.


----------



## NSFW

Coach said:


> But you have a green candy!



bUT STILL


----------



## LilD

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah I think something's wrong with mine IT's still telling me only 165 were sold and I'm not even seeing them be restocked



meant to quote this. why wont I update


----------



## Hyperpesta

This Feels like the baftas! 



> i'm happy for you though  i'm glad you got it, as long as it makes you happy!





> It tastes like the tears of my enemies





> 7 Hours I wasted... 7 hours....


----------



## Chris

Vannilllabeth said:


> JUSTIN PLEASE STOP.... i might break my ipad..



TBT is not liable for any accidental damages to devices related to collectible restock insanity.


----------



## Gosalyne

I had one in my cart, then it was goooooone! I'll never het one. I'm sooo dooomed *sob*


----------



## Mikorin

noooo it was in there my cart please


----------



## NSFW

tfw


----------



## Zuko

EVERYTIME I CHECK BACK ON THIS THREAD 1 MORE IS RESTOCKED. >_> I HATE THIS SO MUCH its not even funny.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Another one! XD


----------



## Coach

Debra said:


> Oh- oh my gosh.
> 
> I GOT ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU EVIL GENIUSES!



Another candy buddy! :]


----------



## SharJoY

I like that they are being stocked one at a time, everyone gets a chance, instead of one person taking them all.


----------



## Amissapanda

Had one in my cart _three times_ and never managed to get it.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Tina said:


> TBT is not liable for any accidental damages to devices related to collectible restock insanity.



Lol &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Vizionari

omfg stahhp


----------



## roseychuu

hellaradcaitlin said:


> View attachment 72398
> tfw



this literally just happened to me... //// although the purchase didn't end up going through --

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Had one in my cart _three times_ and never managed to get it.



i have a feeling lots of people are dealing with this right now --


----------



## Ayaya

mysticoma said:


> I like that they are being stocked one at a time, everyone gets a chance, instead of one person taking them all.



This. At least everyone has a fair chance of getting it now


----------



## NSFW

restock another 1 pls


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

mysticoma said:


> I like that they are being stocked one at a time, everyone gets a chance, instead of one person taking them all.


Yes, and fun for someone watching over us.


----------



## Juudai

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> IDK why but this restock is making me laugh lol.


^ yes, me too.
But anyways, I'm done now that I've got mine.
Good luck to the rest of you~!


----------



## Gracelia

/sitsbackandlaughs/


----------



## Cuppycakez

I think I'm done trying because I keep refreshing and everything and I don't even see them being in stock??!?!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

This is getting ridiculous


----------



## roseychuu

mysticoma said:


> I like that they are being stocked one at a time, everyone gets a chance, instead of one person taking them all.





Ayaya said:


> This. At least everyone has a fair chance of getting it now


I entirely agree! It also keeps things quite suspenseful and more lively, I'd say?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Another one!


----------



## celerylover

mysticoma said:


> I like that they are being stocked one at a time, everyone gets a chance, instead of one person taking them all.



I agree! This "method" prevents people from buying it out


----------



## Vizionari

No I had it in my cart! I didin't make it...


----------



## NSFW

1 was releasED


----------



## LilD

Cuppycakez said:


> I think I'm done trying because I keep refreshing and everything and I don't even see them being in stock??!?!



me too.  Ive been refreshing and nothing. GAH!!!


----------



## B e t h a n y

I'm going to school in 10-20 minutes someone save one for me lol


----------



## SharJoY

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yes, and fun for someone watching over us.



True, the staff is certainly getting their entertainment today.

But I am sure it is more work for Justin.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was trying to refresh and when I tap "purchase", it keeps stopping me from getting it.


----------



## NSFW

im still mad abt losing 663 bells


----------



## Zuko

Whoever bought the last one I ahte you.... I clicked checkout and it went to my collectibles, unfortunately. You beat me to it >_>


----------



## Gosalyne

Same again. I cannot do it anymore.
My hands are shaking....
By the time I click the purchase, it's gone...


----------



## B e t h a n y

IT WAS IN MY CART OMG


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ah! It was in my cart again! I'm going to have a heartache!
I LOVE IT LOL!


----------



## Vizionari

Damn it! So close again, I clicked confirm purchase and nope, didn't get it


----------



## Ayaya

This is like tug of war with candy...


----------



## Mikorin

I GOT IT!!!! OMFG!!! 

my condolences to everyone else, i'm gonna die now. x.x


----------



## Zane

I figured there was a reason this thread got another 20 pages lol Is this some new restocking method? :O I got to click 'purchase' on the green candy this time but still no dice. =P


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Uh my cart is glitched with a green candy??!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

.-. Keeps going in my cart


----------



## roseychuu

there it goes again... ///


----------



## NSFW

i s2g


----------



## Zuko

I dun even care if I'm overreacting... I've been on 8 hours for this restock and no dice... I feel like im gonna cri .-.


----------



## LilD

poor f5 button 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zuko said:


> I dun even care if I'm overreacting... I've been on 8 hours for this restock and no dice... I feel like im gonna cri .-.



don't give up!


----------



## Chris

mysticoma said:


> True, the staff is certainly getting their entertainment today.
> 
> But I am sure it is more work for Justin.



It's more work, but he's having fun too don't worry!


----------



## NSFW

bye im literally done when i click purchasE ITS TOO SLOW


----------



## B e t h a n y

Aww again


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cant even afford to get o in the shop.


IM SO POOR.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Uh, can somebody help? This green candy is stuck?!

Uh...


----------



## Zane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Uh my cart is glitched with a green candy??!



Mine had a red candy 'frozen' in it earlier, now there's a green one supposedly.. xD It doesn't do anything, or at least it didn't for me.


----------



## Ayaya

I hope you guys do this too for the blue candy ;-;


----------



## Gosalyne

Nah, it's hopeless.
I had green candy in my cart 4 times. Each time it was gone by the time I paid. 

I'll be all alone and green-candyless this weekend.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Coach

This is intense


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh its fixed now. Goood!


----------



## Cuppycakez

SO intense


----------



## B e t h a n y

Woah were there just 4 restocked?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can you just release all of them instead of 1 by 1? Its pissing me off xD


----------



## Justin

Okay, we're all done for today! See you tomorrow.


----------



## NSFW

tfw when ur wifi is slow now


----------



## Vizionari

Ugh all those times I had it in my cart and then it got snatched away from me :c


----------



## Zuko

Justin said:


> Okay, we're all done for today! See you tomorrow.



I hate you ....


----------



## Peisinoe

Awww I missed out. Crap


----------



## Zuko

8 bloody hours.... 8 hours....


----------



## skweegee

9 times. I had a green candy in my cart 9 different times. All 9 of those times, it was bought before I could finish checking out.


----------



## PandaNikita

I'm gonna have a heart attack.... the green candy was in my cart 5 times ;___;


----------



## Zuko

I am going to rip out someones vocal chords....


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Okay, we're all done for today! See you tomorrow.



Hate you too...


----------



## f11

Pls don't get violent


----------



## Hyperpesta

Poordom sucks.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Thanks Justin...

I wish my cart wasn't glitched at the time...


----------



## Drake789

That was the most depressing thing ever


----------



## B e t h a n y

I'm going to school


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Okay, we're all done for today! See you tomorrow.



One more! Pretty pwease  (4 times in cart...)


----------



## B e t h a n y

That was depressing...


----------



## Adventure9

Justin said:


> Okay, we're all done for today! See you tomorrow.



Thanks! This was a lot of fun


----------



## roseychuu

aww that was fun, even though i didn't personally get one in the end :') i'm still happy for the ones who did get one at least!

looking forward to more restocks in the future!



Zuko said:


> I am going to rip out someones vocal chords....



p-please don't....


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Okay, we're all done for today! See you tomorrow.



I'm back to going for the chocolate cake collectible again. I'm giving up on candy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vannilllabeth said:


> That was depressing...



Want a pear instead?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Who's idea was it to send it 1 by 1?


----------



## Ayaya

Justin said:


> Okay, we're all done for today! See you tomorrow.



Thank you! You made a lot of people angry today lol but you also made a few of them happy


----------



## Cuppycakez

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgH. I'm sad because I only saw one restocked at a time. WELL  But anyway congrats to whoever got one!


----------



## Chris

If you didn't get a green candy please don't take it out on Justin. If he's dead he won't ever be able to restock again.


----------



## Amissapanda

Ugh. Not a single bit of duck with actually getting a purchase through. And my fingers are cramped now. lol


----------



## Zane

That was intense.  Congrats to everyone who got one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Who's idea was it to send it 1 by 1?



Uhh I don't remember who but someone said can we each have one? Just one? so Justin took that as an opportunity.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> If you didn't get a green candy please don't take it out on Justin. If he's dead he won't ever be able to restock again.



I won't be mean to poor old Justin. Both of us have one thing in common - we're funny trolls.


----------



## LilD

Apple2012 said:


> I'm back to going for the chocolate cake collectible again. I'm giving up on candy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Want a pear instead?



teehee


I never saw it in stock.  I can't even imagine if it was in my cart then poofed.


----------



## Coach

I got one, and one other time I got it to the purchase screen but miss-clicked and clicked the background, wasting time and letting someone else get it. <.<

I'm still super happy I got one! 7 hours totally worth it


----------



## Juudai

I thought it was funny as hell.
Also, thanks for all the restocks this past week.☆


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> Uhh I don't remember who but someone said can we each have one? Just one? so Justin took that as an opportunity.



 Will murder that person


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> If you didn't get a green candy please don't take it out on Justin. If he's dead he won't ever be able to restock again.



Ah I'm not mad at him.  I'm just mad at my computer for not working right and not even showing them instock the whole time.


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> Okay, we're all done for today! See you tomorrow.




Thank you!  And you're welcome for the entertainment


----------



## Zuko

Tina said:


> If you didn't get a green candy please don't take it out on Justin. If he's dead he won't ever be able to restock again.



rather no restock than waste 8 hours of my life for noothing. -kills justin-


----------



## NSFW

i somehow bought one but the server got loaded and it made me slow


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> P.S: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Chat-Thread&p=4039035&viewfull=1#post4039035
> 
> Seems like you all missed the joke.


Oh Justin lol.


----------



## Luna_Solara

That was wild and slightly annoying! Congrats to who got candy and thanks Justin for doing it this way!
Hopefully I'll still have a chance to get a red candy and a green candy!


----------



## sej

Just one more stock? To end off the day?? *pulls cute face*


----------



## Zuko

Gosalyne said:


> But more seriously: we've been here like for hours.
> Don't we...like... deserve a free GREEN CANDY *handout*???
> Hmm? Hmmm?
> 
> Just one little *grrrreeeeen* candy each?



I BLAME YOU


----------



## Coach

I'm guessing it will be a restock of 20 next.


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks for at least making it equal opportunity instead of the massive stocks where people buy a whole bunch at one time. It was nerve-wracking, but it's a lot better than one person holding all the cards, so to speak.


----------



## SharJoY

Congrats to all who got one!


----------



## Justin

Of the 15 candies restocked, they went to 13 different people, so I'd say it went pretty well from that perspective. We'll be back with another two restocks tomorrow. (Pacific Time)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Juudai said:


> I thought it was funny as hell.
> Also, thanks for all the restocks this past week.☆


So did I, thanks again Justin.

Though I do wish my cart wasn't glitched at the time. I was having a lot of fun with that... and the reactions lol.


----------



## Zane

it's just gonna stay like that and remind me of my failures


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zuko said:


> I BLAME YOU



Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Honestly was their fault but THEY DIDN'T MEAN TO I'M SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Justin said:


> Of the 15 candies restocked, they went to 13 different people, so I'd say it went pretty well from that perspective. We'll be back with another two restocks tomorrow. (Pacific Time)



To bad I'll be in school :/


----------



## Gosalyne

Zuko said:


> I BLAME YOU



Nonono! I BLAME ME!

I should deserve one little green....er... just because....er.
Anywho. 
I didn't get one. Most sad thing that happened in months... 
Sorry guys! xxx

But at least I had the pleasure to click on "Purchase", and see it in my cart. 
FIVE DIFFERENT TIMES! It was almost more pleasurable than owing it...

......... 

NO IT WASN't!!! *sooob*


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

This was intense. Twice I thought I had one but wasn't fast enough. Now I know it's better to this when I'm by the desktop instead of the gamepad.


----------



## LilD

Tina said:


> If you didn't get a green candy please don't take it out on Justin. If he's dead he won't ever be able to restock again.



ima stuff his mouth with green candy {(>_<)}


No lucks tonight.  Maybe ducks tmro, I see them sometimes in the morning.


----------



## Debra

I agree with others, this method seemed more fair. Literally everyone got a chance. It also got the crowd go crazy, including myself xD 

So yea, nice variation 

Edit: Just saw Justin's post about the 13 different people. Great to know you actually made it work!!


----------



## Zuko

Whoever bought 2 in that restock give me one. 8 hours i wasted. Give me one, I demand it. GImme.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Good thing the whole red candy thing is over xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Of the 15 candies restocked, they went to 13 different people, so I'd say it went pretty well from that perspective. We'll be back with another two restocks tomorrow. (Pacific Time)


Cool! But the time sucks.  That's like 3 hours behind me so some time I'llmiss it. And I have girl scouts so go figure! That sucks a bunch. But I'm going to stop complaining!


----------



## skweegee

Congratulations to everyone that managed to get a green candy! Hopefully I'll have better luck with the next restock, instead of having 9 green candies in a row disappear from my cart.


----------



## Zuko

Cuppycakez said:


> Cool! But the time sucks.  That's like 3 hours behind me so some time I'llmiss it. And I have girl scouts so go figure! That sucks a bunch. But I'm going to stop complaining!



I'm not, I demand justice.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Debra said:


> I agree with others, this method seemed more fair. Literally everyone got a chance. It also got the crowd go crazy, including myself xD
> 
> So yea, nice variation


Yes I agree, but I don't think its helpful to the people who have crappy wifi or lag.... Just saying. But then again every restock...


----------



## Amissapanda

Any chance that the reds might be restocked in this manner or is it only for the green?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Debra said:


> I agree with others, this method seemed more fair. Literally everyone got a chance. It also got the crowd go crazy, including myself xD
> 
> So yea, nice variation



I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE!! Mine wouldn't show up as restocked even. But whatever. <3


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> Cool! But the time sucks.  That's like 3 hours behind me so some time I'llmiss it. And I have girl scouts so go figure! That sucks a bunch. But I'm going to stop complaining!



What time are you?


I feel you are my restock buddy after we united forces for all that time and both lost


----------



## LilD

I can look forward to tmro.  thanks for the restock tip


----------



## Vizionari

I'm going to be in school tomorrow though...


----------



## Gosalyne

Zuko said:


> Whoever bought 2 in that restock give me one. 8 hours i wasted. Give me one, I demand it. GImme.



NO give ME one!
The game is my fault, right? lol


----------



## Coach

I like that type of restock, you know it has happened before you run out of chances to get one!


----------



## Drake789

That was so stressful, please never again. Let's just stick with the bulk restocks D:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gosalyne said:


> NO give ME one!
> The game is my fault, right? lol


It was you :O. I will find you sooon


----------



## Zuko

Ok, I'm going to cry. I am never bothering with this again. I thought I'd actually manage to get one as although I have ****ty iternet it was a good time.

Apparently it relied of internet today. So thats 8 hours I'll never get back.

I understand I'm overreacting, but I wasted 8 hours... now I need the toilet, I'm hungry and I have nothing to show for it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> What time are you?
> 
> 
> I feel you are my restock buddy after we united forces for all that time and both lost


Aw thanks! I'm EST. So right now it's 6:15 PM for me.   <3


----------



## Coach

Gosalyne said:


> NO give ME one!
> The game is my fault, right? lol



No, it's not your fault! It was good so someone didn't just buy all of them


----------



## Chris

Nyx81 said:


> ima stuff his mouth with green candy {(>_<)}



Please make sure he brushes his teeth after. Don't want him getting cavities.


----------



## Gosalyne

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It was you :O. I will find you sooon



Oh dear! *runs in the night*


----------



## Zulehan

This topic is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'd prefer 2 at a time tho. Then you could give us 30.


----------



## LilD

Cuppycakez said:


> I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE!! Mine wouldn't show up as restocked even. But whatever. <3




I was refreshing like a mad lady myself.  I actually never saw it in stock but knew it was being sold by reactions and the last sold.  I thought I had pretty good internet.  Its gonna suck trying to get them tmro on my phone...cant wait!


----------



## Coach

Tina said:


> Please make sure he brushes his teeth after. Don't want him getting cavities.



If you brush his teeth afterwards, that will rub in the sugar! You should wait a bit.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yes I agree, but I don't think its helpful to the people who have crappy wifi or lag.... Just saying. But then again every restock...



yep. more lag just here .lol but excellent wi-fi


----------



## Luna_Solara

If the restocks happen at the same time they did today then I'll probably miss it, thanks to work 
I might could do it at lunch if my phone wasn't so dreadfully slow when I'm there (bad location)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ya see my problem is it didn't show me the thing to even put in my cart!

And J o s h I will unite forces with you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PrayingMantis10 said:


> yep. more lag just here .lol but excellent wi-fi


Ditto, and glitched cart.


----------



## Adventure9

So...when one clicks the "purchase" button and it says something like, "Adding to cart, please wait etc." and there is only one in stock, should I only click it once? I had this 3 times and it never stopped loading, so I went to view cart and it was not there lol. Should I keep waiting or... Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Chris

Coach said:


> If you brush his teeth afterwards, that will rub in the sugar! You should wait a bit.



As long as he brushes them before he goes to sleep it is okay.


----------



## sej

I am nearly crying because of how close I was.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

*GREEN CANDY IS STILL IN STOCK*




*heh heh heh*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sej said:


> I am nearly crying because of how close I was.


YOU HAVE ONE THO ;-; <3


----------



## sej

Cuppycakez said:


> YOU HAVE ONE THO ;-; <3



I need more than one, cuh cuh cuh


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> *GREEN CANDY IS STILL IN STOCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *heh heh heh*



Liar.



I still checked though. How cruel.


----------



## Zane

ObeseMudkipz said:


> *GREEN CANDY IS STILL IN STOCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *heh heh heh*



u stop that


you can't get me again XP


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> *GREEN CANDY IS STILL IN STOCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *heh heh heh*



YOUR SO RUDE. YOU SHOULD BE BANNISHED. ;-;


----------



## LilD

Zane said:


> u stop that
> 
> 
> you can't get me again XP




I checked too

he got me as well


----------



## ObeseMudkipz




----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> *GREEN CANDY IS STILL IN STOCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *heh heh heh*


...you're not making friends doing that you know?


----------



## Ayaya

Were restocks always like this? And will people still want the green candy as much as they are now in the next few months?


----------



## sej

He got me... I was so happy....


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ...you're not making friends doing that you know?



 Don't need friends........ ;-;


----------



## Drake789

Still in disbelief at how many times I was close to getting the green candy...


----------



## Gosalyne

I didn't check this time around.
I knew it was a hoax.

he can't do it twice...


----------



## Cory

Anyone wanna be a great person and give one to me? Or I have 13 Easter eggs if you want some of them.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Man, restocks can really be hectic. Especially if it's for a single item. I shudder to think how it will be when the blue candy is released onto the masses.


----------



## Zuko

I feel as if Justin just mocked me.

It was in my basket 8 times and after 8 hours... nothing.


----------



## sej

Cory said:


> Anyone wanna be a great person and give one to me? Or I have 13 Easter eggs if you want some of them.



Same same.... anyone?


----------



## Coach

I hope the blue candy isn't on the second row with the black candy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cory said:


> Anyone wanna be a great person and give one to me? Or I have 13 Easter eggs if you want some of them.


Nooo I gave you a candy already


----------



## Cory

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Nooo I gave you a candy already



Fine then no eggs for you.


----------



## Gosalyne

People who have the green candy should LEEEEEAAVE the topic. *sulks*
(jk)


----------



## Coach

Let's celebrate Green candy! *Uses my party popper in your face*


----------



## Zuko

I'm dying inside. Gj everyone who got one.... I guess....


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I was given the power of more red candy. Thank you friend.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cory said:


> Fine then no eggs for you.



Never really liked eggs 

- - - Post Merge - - -

PRECIOOOOUUUUSSSS


----------



## Vizionari

Anyone want to spare me a green candy? sniff...


----------



## LilD

Coach said:


> Let's celebrate Green candy! *Uses my party popper in your face*




I hate you!! {(>_<)}

you're making it worse!!


----------



## NSFW

can i give justin all my 16 yellow candies


----------



## Cory

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Never really liked eggs



I'll give you a cake with a nice message. You could also sell the eggs for money so...


----------



## Gosalyne

Coach said:


> Let's celebrate Green candy! *Uses my party popper in your face*



Dude! So meeeean! 
I'll come at night and STEAL your green candy!
Be afraid! be very, very afraid!


----------



## Coach

Nyx81 said:


> I hate you!! {(>_<)}



*Throws my orange at you too*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gosalyne said:


> Dude! So meeeean!
> I'll come at night and STEAL your green candy!
> Be afraid! be very, very afraid!



*Puts green candy on hidden*


----------



## Drake789

hellaradcaitlin said:


> can i give justin all my 16 yellow candies



Do it! That would be great


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cory said:


> I'll give you a cake with a nice message. You could also sell the eggs for money so...



I'll take the egg. I don't have a green candy so I can't take the egg


----------



## sej

Coach said:


> *Throws my orange at you too*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *Puts green candy on hidden*



*throws green candy at you then runs like the wind and picks it up*


----------



## Coach

What would you do if I sent my green candy to the Gyroid NPC?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> *throws green candy at you then runs like the wind and picks it up*



Well, that really impacted me. It's the size of a skittle.


----------



## LilD

Coach said:


> *Throws my orange at you too*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> free collectible? haha
> 
> 
> 
> *Puts green candy on hidden*




I still see it and we know its there...


----------



## NSFW

Coach said:


> What would you do if I sent my green candy to the Gyroid NPC?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that really impacted me. It's the size of a skittle.



id cry


----------



## Zuko

I was depressed so I bought 10 cakes...


----------



## Gosalyne

Coach said:


> What would you do if I sent my green candy to the Gyroid NPC?



Better send it to me!
I even don't know what the Gyroid NPC is... >_>


----------



## Cadbberry

I missed ANOTHER restock NOoooooooo


----------



## NSFW

View attachment 72403
welcom justin xoxo


----------



## SharJoY

Cory said:


> I'll give you a cake with a nice message. You could also sell the eggs for money so...



No doubt, people that have extras will be welling them after halloween, if not before.


----------



## LilD

Zuko said:


> I was depressed so I bought 10 cakes...




haha just like irl


----------



## sej

Coach said:


> What would you do if I sent my green candy to the Gyroid NPC?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that really impacted me. It's the size of a skittle.



*pours grow potion on green candy then throws at you. Runs even faster than the wind then picks it up....*


----------



## Cadbberry

Dude some one should buy a bunch of collectables and just send them all to mods

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> *pours grow potion on green candy then throws at you. Runs even faster than the wind picks it up....*



I would take that green candy


----------



## NSFW

oh yeah i should send all my yellow candy to tina actually


----------



## Zuko

Omg, everyone buy 2 cakes each and send them all to Justin as revenge


----------



## Coach

Sej said:


> *pours grow potion on green candy then throws at you. Runs even faster than the wind then picks it up....*



Now it's a malteaser.


----------



## sej

Cadbberry said:


> Dude some one should buy a bunch of collectables and just send them all to mods
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I would take that green candy



Haha haha...(NEVER GONNA HAPPEN )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Now it's a malteaser.



*Pours a gallon of growing potion and throws it at you. Walks and picks it up. Surprisingly you didn't pick it up *


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Is it safe to assume that's the end of the restock-athon for now? I'm still F5-ing the shop page. -_-


----------



## Amissapanda

This was *way* more fair than someone buying out each restock. I can't fathom why people are complaining. I didn't get any, either, and I got close numerous times. But it was bad duck and I'll just have to try again if a new opportunity arises.


----------



## Lock

So it really was one by one. Ha! -applaud- Looks like you can't bogart the restocks. Forum politics are getting clever.


----------



## Amissapanda

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Is it safe to assume that's the end of the restock-athon for now? I'm still F5-ing the shop page. -_-



They said it's over until tomorrow. You can relax.


----------



## Ayaya

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Is it safe to assume that's the end of the restock-athon for now? I'm still F5-ing the shop page. -_-



Justin said there will be two restock tomorrow PST so yes, you can take a break now


----------



## LilD

Zuko said:


> Omg, everyone buy 2 cakes each and send them all to Justin as revenge




we will see if I'm here in a bit ruh roh XD

Any green candy sellers?  I need it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Ayaya said:


> Justin said there will be two restock tomorrow PST so yes, you can take a break now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Justin said there will be two restock tomorrow PST so yes, you can take a break now


Awwwww but I got school tomarrow


----------



## Zuko

Amissapanda said:


> This was *way* more fair than someone buying out each restock. I can't fathom why people are complaining. I didn't get any, either, and I got close numerous times. But it was bad duck and I'll just have to try again if a new opportunity arises.



Because you werent waiting 8 hours


----------



## f11

I still have my candies from last year!


----------



## Amissapanda

Zuko said:


> Because you werent waiting 8 hours



I was here all of yesterday afternoon, and last night until 5AM my time this morning before I slept. I waited longer than 8 hours. : P I have yet to catch my ducky break, but I'm not going to sit here and whine about it. This was a very fair way to handle it.


----------



## Greninja

So we all send tina a yellow candy hehehe


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Amissapanda said:


> This was *way* more fair than someone buying out each restock. I can't fathom why people are complaining. I didn't get any, either, and I got close numerous times. But it was bad duck and I'll just have to try again if a new opportunity arises.



I agree with this. This made it more fair for everyone to get an equal chance at getting the candy.


----------



## Chris

hellaradcaitlin said:


> oh yeah i should send all my yellow candy to tina actually



Hahaha. Thank you for the candy!


----------



## Cadbberry

C r y s t a l said:


> I still have my candies from last year!



Pssstttt willing to sell them?


----------



## Greninja

Oh no tinas here.....


----------



## f11

Greninja said:


> So we all send tina a yellow candy hehehe


kk. rip tina


----------



## Vizionari

Amissapanda said:


> This was *way* more fair than someone buying out each restock. I can't fathom why people are complaining. I didn't get any, either, and I got close numerous times. But it was bad duck and I'll just have to try again if a new opportunity arises.



Nah, I'm not complaining, I'm just mad at my internet for not being fast enough.


----------



## LilD

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I agree with this. This made it more fair for everyone to get an equal chance at getting the candy.



I liked this way too.  I missed out but I feel I had a fair shot like everyone else and that's all you can ask for with little to go around.  I know this is in all good fun.  I will see everyone tmro.


----------



## sej

Tina said:


> Hahaha. Thank you for the candy!



Sent you a candy...
Why you ask me? CAUSE I CAN xD


----------



## kassie

KoreanLuxe said:


> It tastes like the tears of my enemies
> 
> 
> just kidding I'm sorry everyone





hellaradcaitlin said:


> i hAVE A GREEN CANDY BUT I ACCIDENTLY BOUGHT 17 YELLOW CANDY GOD DAMN IT


These posts made me laugh while reading through. xD

So Justin restocked differently this time?


----------



## NSFW

selcouth said:


> These posts made me laugh while reading through. xD
> 
> So Justin restocked differently this time?



yep 1 by 1 omg
i forgot i was trying to test how fast i can click yellow candy but i forgot to put out the candy in my cart so i spent like 663 bells on it


----------



## Chris

Sej said:


> Sent you a candy...
> Why you ask me? CAUSE I CAN xD



Thank you, Sej!

*edit*: and Crystal and Cory!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Who sent THE GREEN CANNDDY


----------



## Cuppycakez

This thread will soon have 1,100 replies!


----------



## LyraVale

I missed it too, but it does sound like it was a better way of doing it anyway. 

I hope they do it again so I can see for myself.


----------



## kassie

LyraVale said:


> I missed it too, but it does sound like it was a better way of doing it anyway.
> 
> *I hope they do it again so I can see for myself.*



Same. Sounds intense.


----------



## Tessie

1100th reply what do i win


----------



## Gosalyne

It was absolutely awful, actually.

Most people (including me), managed to put a candy in the cart several times, then each time they went to pay, the transaction was not taking place and the candy was already sold.

This lasted for 30 minutes, and one candy only was released every 2 minutes or so.

So many died of heart attack and needed resuscitation with concentrated candy extract.


----------



## Coach

But I got a green candy, so it all turned out well in the end.


----------



## kassie

Gosalyne said:


> It was absolutely awful, actually.
> 
> Most people (including me), managed to put a candy in the cart several times, then each time they went to pay, the transaction was not taking place and the candy was already sold.



Yeah, I figured that would happen a lot. ):


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> It was absolutely awful, actually.
> 
> Most people (including me), managed to put a candy in the cart several times, then each time they went to pay, the transaction was not taking place and the candy was already sold.
> 
> This lasted for 30 minutes, and one candy only was released every 2 minutes or so.
> 
> So many died of heart attack and needed resuscitation with concentrated candy extract.


It wasn't awful. It gave people a chance se jerks don't buy 10 of them and sell the for 800-1 k TBT a pop.  



Spoiler: Rude Opinion so Don't click or read if your going to be mad :) 



 ANNNNNNND honestly it was kind of your fault he did it that way. You didn't mean tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo but it happened that way.


----------



## LyraVale

Gosalyne said:


> It was absolutely awful, actually.
> 
> Most people (including me), managed to put a candy in the cart several times, then each time they went to pay, the transaction was not taking place and the candy was already sold.
> 
> This lasted for 30 minutes, and one candy only was released every 2 minutes or so.
> 
> So many died of heart attack and needed resuscitation with concentrated candy extract.



Ok, yeah that sounds like a nightmare. I had a feeling after the first one that we all complained about that they'd do a restock, but I wasn't on my laptop. I would have missed out anyway, cuz who can do all that refreshing on a crappy phone. :c


----------



## DeadJo

Excuse me, but could anyone inform me on when the restocks take place? I would like to see how many I could get, if any. Thank you.


----------



## Peisinoe

DeadJo said:


> Excuse me, but could anyone inform me on when the restocks take place? I would like to see how many I could get, if any. Thank you.



Tomorrow, anytime, tomorrow.


----------



## LyraVale

Coach said:


> But I got a green candy, so it all turned out well in the end.



lol, guyzzzzzz relax, Coach got one. Thank god.


----------



## Tessie

hi tina


----------



## DeadJo

Stina said:


> Tomorrow, anytime, tomorrow.



So it will definitely not be today? Also, there is definitely no estimated time?


----------



## Cuppycakez

DeadJo said:


> Excuse me, but could anyone inform me on when the restocks take place? I would like to see how many I could get, if any. Thank you.



Pretty much any time PST.


----------



## DeadJo

Do restocks happen every other day?


----------



## LyraVale

omg there are 1313 yellow candies sold...spooky

- - - Post Merge - - -



DeadJo said:


> Do restocks happen every other day?



It's random and that's why we're all freaking out every time there is one. No one knows when it's going to happen, we only get some hints, and then it only lasts a couple of minutes usually, before everything is gone. Just gotta keep checking the shop.


----------



## Gosalyne

Coach said:


> But I got a green candy, so it all turned out well in the end.



Thank you so much for rubbing it in!
You're such a sweetie!

.... *ponders* ("sweetie"?!?)
Hmmm... Hmmm...

Coach is a green candy!!!! Rrraaah!!!! WANT_EAT_COACH!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

DeadJo said:


> Do restocks happen every other day?



Nope!


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> It wasn't awful. It gave people a chance se jerks don't buy 10 of them and sell the for 800-1 k TBT a pop.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rude Opinion so Don't click or read if your going to be mad :)
> 
> 
> 
> ANNNNNNND honestly it was kind of your fault he did it that way. You didn't mean tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo but it happened that way.



It WAS awful, and it was totally my fault! *cries*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll never have a green candy, because I'll never be able to tolerate that stress. 
It almost killed me. Twice. Well, actually 5 times...


----------



## Adventure9

Adventure9 said:


> So...when one clicks the "purchase" button and it says something like, "Adding to cart, please wait etc." and there is only one in stock, should I only click it once? I had this 3 times and it never stopped loading, so I went to view cart and it was not there lol. Should I keep waiting or... Any advice is appreciated



Just wondering ^^


----------



## Peisinoe

I say if it doesn't happen immediately, then restart. Chances are you already lost the chance of purchasing it.

Especially during restocks.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Adventure9 said:


> Just wondering ^^



I have no idea so I can't help. But you should post asking on the HQ!


----------



## Adventure9

Stina said:


> I say if it doesn't happen immediately, then restart. Chances are you already lost the chance of purchasing it.
> 
> Especially during restocks.



I was afraid of that OTL Thank you  I was just wandering if this happens to anyone else^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I have no idea so I can't help. But you should post asking on the HQ!



Thanks :>


----------



## Swablu

Do Peaches/Cherries and the Japanese letters get restocked?


----------



## kassie

Hanaberas said:


> Do Peaches/Cherries and the Japanese letters get restocked?



During Bell Tree Directs, yes. Latest one here: [x]


----------



## Cam1

Im never awake during the directs DX I never get to go to the shop and get goodies


----------



## Cuppycakez

PokeCam420 said:


> Im never awake during the directs DX I never get to go to the shop and get goodies



Yeah. They always post them at 1 am my time and I always miss them.


----------



## Drake789

PokeCam420 said:


> Im never awake during the directs DX I never get to go to the shop and get goodies



Samee here. It's usually late where I am and I'm not a person that stays up that late :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Drake789 said:


> Samee here. It's usually late where I am and I'm not a person that stays up that late :/



Well we did raid the red candies sooo


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Well we did raid the red candies sooo



I've been wondering who bought all the red candies >:[


----------



## Mikorin

Man ive never even seen peaches/cherries/letters available. I'm going to have to try and get a cherry in the next restock.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Did more restock while I was at school 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I'm back to going for the chocolate cake collectible again. I'm giving up on candy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Want a pear instead?




You....


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vannilllabeth said:


> Did more restock while I was at school


No, the last one was the crazy one by one green candy restock as you know.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Oh ok phew xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vannilllabeth said:


> You....



I was only "playing troll" that time. To be honest, I will never ever send you a pear. I'd rather send a green candy collectible if I had one.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I missed the restock. 

I hope that next time's restock is later because when they restocked this time, it was 6:00 AM for me. I doubt I'll be able to get one unless I wake up an hour or two earlier than usual...


----------



## B e t h a n y

Apple2012 said:


> I was only "playing troll" that time. To be honest, I will never ever send you a pear. I'd rather send a green candy collectible if I had one.



Aw your so nice, she would never ever send me a pear . It's what I look for in a friend haha.


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm back from school.


----------



## Vizionari

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm back from school.



Heh, the restock was crazy


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Everyone learned something. I learned it's better to stalk the shop page on the desktop than on my gamepad. Main reason being that I have access to an F5 key on the desktop. Gamepad is fine when I'm just doing normal forum stuff but it's not up to the task of helping me conquer the TBT forum shop restocks.


----------



## Cadbberry

Vizionari said:


> Heh, the restock was crazy



I missed ANOTHER one ;3;


----------



## B e t h a n y

- - - Post Merge - - -

No


----------



## Cadbberry

Vannilllabeth said:


> View attachment 72436
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No



I bought a spare pear! just now :3 you want it ;p


----------



## Danielkang2

15 more just restocked. -_-


----------



## Cadbberry

Danielkang2 said:


> 15 more just restocked. -_-



*pounds head on wall*


----------



## LyraVale

grrr...missed it again

So was this one all at once or one by one again?


----------



## Danielkang2

15 at once.


----------



## kassie

I didn't think they'd restock so early so I wasn't paying attention lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

*flips a table* this is gonna kill me


----------



## LyraVale

Danielkang2 said:


> 15 at once.



Ok, I hope they keep doing it that way. 

I always kind of have a feeling when it's going to happen, but I keep missing them by 10-20 minutes! I should listen to my gut more...


----------



## Danielkang2

WHO THE HECK GETTING ALL THESE CANDIES?! No one has posted on this forums saying I got a candy since the restock. I think it's one person.


----------



## B e t h a n y

OMG I WENT OUTSIDE FOR 5 MINUTES

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uhhh I need my candy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> I didn't think they'd restock so early so I wasn't paying attention lol.


Me either?! I'm surprised...crap.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Man I might be out , I'm leaving in 1 hour and will be back 2 hours after that... I'll be back to join you dw xD


----------



## kassie

So one more left for today, then?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> So one more left for today, then?


Sigh, I have a feeling I will miss it haha...


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sigh, I have a feeling I will miss it haha...



got school all day, will miss EVERY RESTOCK UNTIL THE END OF TIME


----------



## Skyfall

I have been jumping on once in a while to see whats going on.... Man, this day has been brutal on the restock.  Brutal.


----------



## Danielkang2

Someone is buying all of these I just know.


----------



## Kellybelly

Danielkang2 said:


> WHO THE HECK GETTING ALL THESE CANDIES?! No one has posted on this forums saying I got a candy since the restock. I think it's one person.





Danielkang2 said:


> Someone is buying all of these I just know.



Yeah. Hi, that was me I guess.  *goes into hiding*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kellybelly said:


> Yeah. Hi, that was me I guess.  *goes into hiding*


You lucky duck. ;-;

Congrats.


----------



## Cadbberry

Kellybelly said:


> Yeah. Hi, that was me I guess.  *goes into hiding*


WOULD YOU BE WILLING TO SELL ONE PLEASE <3 <3


----------



## PandaNikita

Grr  C A L L A W A Y 's thread distracted me


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cadbberry said:


> WOULD YOU BE WILLING TO SELL ONE PLEASE <3 <3


I'm willing to buy one too if its not too much, both in price and if you consider. Sorry.


----------



## Danielkang2

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?42808-Kellybelly  You're awesome. 33 green candies. I wouldn't reveal myself.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> Grr  C A L L A W A Y 's thread distracted me


Hehe just a few more hours.


----------



## DeadJo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe just a few more hours.



Wait, they're gonna restock in a few more hours?


----------



## LyraVale

Danielkang2 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?42808-Kellybelly  You're awesome. 33 green candies. I wouldn't reveal myself.



Wait, what? Kellybelly got 33? How is that even possible? I thought it was like 10 or something and I was like, good for you for being quick...but 33! That's a whole other level!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Danielkang2 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?42808-Kellybelly


My goodness gracious...18?! Are you a witch? Are you using witchcraft?! What is your magic?! Wow.



DeadJo said:


> Wait, they're gonna restock in a few more hours?


No, we are talking about another thread. Not a restock.
But there will be one soon, later today. We IDK when.



LyraVale said:


> Wait, what? Kellybelly got 33? How is that even possible? I thought it was like 10 or something and I was like, good for you for being quick...but 33! That's a whole other level!


Wait its 33?! *explodes*
Not in anger at all! I'm just?! ARE YOU A ROBOT?!


----------



## PandaNikita

Restock~ better refresh


----------



## DeadJo

Callaway is gonna wake up in a few hours? Didn't she just go to sleep?


----------



## Kellybelly

Danielkang2 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?42808-Kellybelly  You're awesome. 33 green candies. I wouldn't reveal myself.





LyraVale said:


> Wait, what? Kellybelly got 33? How is that even possible? I thought it was like 10 or something and I was like, good for you for being quick...but 33! That's a whole other level!





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> My goodness gracious...18?! Are you a witch? Are you using witchcraft?! What is your magic?! Wow.
> 
> 
> No, we are talking about another thread. Not a restock.
> 
> 
> Wait its 33?! *explodes*
> Not in anger at all! I'm just?! ARE YOU A ROBOT?!



I've got 33 collectibles shown all in all. "Only" 18 green candies. Haha.
And I was just lucky.  Still thinking about what I'm going to do with them. Either keep them or sell them.


----------



## PandaNikita

>:} yes she did, I already know her sleeping habits... jk it was like two hours ago


----------



## DeadJo

PandaNikita said:


> Restock~ better refresh



I thought you meant that there was a restock. I nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## LyraVale

Well I only counted 18 too, but Daniel said 33. It's really no different though...

and none for me. ;____; I'm starting to feel like Gretchen Wieners


----------



## Cadbberry

Kellybelly said:


> I've got 33 collectibles shown all in all. "Only" 18 green candies. Haha.
> And I was just lucky.  Still thinking about what I'm going to do with them. Either keep them or sell them.



seriously woah! I would buy one, I want to collect all the candies.... please could you part with 1


----------



## Lock

Oh what..the...heck


----------



## PandaNikita

DeadJo said:


> I thought you meant that there was a restock. I nearly had a heart attack.


MWAHAHA at least one person fell for it ;_______; clammy hands man

Justin and his one by one restock gave me too much anxiety and not one candy for me </3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kellybelly said:


> I've got 33 collectibles shown all in all. "Only" 18 green candies. Haha.


Wow.... IDK what to say, really...

Again are you a robot witch or something... can you please explain to me how?! HOW?!
Most of us are only trying to get one here, including myself, one! Just WOW!


----------



## PandaNikita

LyraVale said:


> Well I only counted 18 too, but Daniel said 33. It's really no different though...
> 
> and none for me. ;____; I'm starting to feel like Gretchen Wieners


SOMEONE SHOULD JUST STAB CAESAR


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> SOMEONE SHOULD JUST STAB CAESAR



MY DOG! ;.;


----------



## DeadJo

The only problem is that I don't know when the restocks happen. Is there a huge sign that pops up when it restocks? Somehow people always buy them out in minutes.


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wow.... IDK what to say, really...
> 
> Again are you a robot witch or something... can you please explain to me how?! HOW?!
> Most of us are only trying to get one here, including myself, one! Just WOW!



Honestly, I think if you manage to catch the restock in time, you can get quite a few. It's just a matter of being there at the right time.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> MWAHAHA at least one person fell for it ;_______; clammy hands man
> 
> Justin and his one by one restock gave me too much anxiety and not one candy for me </3


Ditto, and its not good for my health lol.
But I just really want to collect another set this year haha.


----------



## kassie

Does that make me a robot for getting 10 the first restock? o wo
*questions everything*


----------



## Cadbberry

selcouth said:


> Does that make me a robot for getting 10 the first restock? o wo
> *questions everything*


yes... for those people who lurk and find nothing it does make you a robot


----------



## Lock




----------



## DeadJo

I just think it's impressive if you catch the restocks at all.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


>



Omg so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



DeadJo said:


> I just think it's impressive if you catch the restocks at all.


I had the green candy in my cart 5 times earlier today when Justin did that restock ;__________;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> Honestly, I think if you manage to catch the restock in time, you can get quite a few. It's just a matter of being there at the right time.


True, but this is the green candy. Think about it, only 45 have been stocked and this lucky lady here has got 18 of them, just wow. I know its not impossible but wow. I want to praise her in a way for her magic haha.

Sorry, sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Does that make me a robot for getting 10 the first restock? o wo
> *questions everything*


No, you have to get 18.

lol I think you are amazing.


----------



## PandaNikita

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> True, but this is the green candy. Think about it, only 45 have been stocked and this lucky lady here has got 18 of them, just wow. I know its not impossible but wow. I want to praise her in a way for her magic haha.
> 
> Sorry, sorry.


This is witchcraft I say! We must burn the witch *and take her candy mwahaha*


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> True, but this is the green candy. Think about it, only 45 have been stocked and this lucky lady here has got 18 of them, just wow. I know its not impossible but wow. I want to praise her in a way for her magic haha.
> 
> Sorry, sorry.



I only have caught the cherries and beach collectibles restock


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

DeadJo said:


> I just think it's impressive if you catch the restocks at all.


LOL, agreed!

3 times for me, then a glitched cart so I couldn't get any green candy lol.


----------



## DeadJo

Are there signs that show when a restock is about to happen/is happening or do you just have to refresh for hours?


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> Are there signs that show when a restock is about to happen/is happening or do you just have to refresh for hours?



that and watch to see if mods come online


----------



## PandaNikita

DeadJo said:


> Are there signs that show when a restock is about to happen/is happening or do you just have to refresh for hours?



Refreshing & Stalking this thread


----------



## kassie

DeadJo said:


> Are there signs that show when a restock is about to happen/is happening or do you just have to refresh for hours?



Just refreshing & luck, really. No signs.


----------



## DeadJo

Cadbberry said:


> that and watch to see if mods come online



Then I will be stalkingwatching.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> This is witchcraft I say! We must burn the witch *and take her candy mwahaha*


Does melted mushy candy taste good?


----------



## B e t h a n y

I JUST WANT ONE, JUST ONE GREEN CANDY DX

*sobs*


----------



## DeadJo

selcouth said:


> Just refreshing & luck, really. No signs.



Like refresh for hours? Days? Years? Life times?


----------



## LyraVale

DeadJo said:


> Are there signs that show when a restock is about to happen/is happening or do you just have to refresh for hours?



Yeah, any time you have to go to work/school/sleep/eat/shower...that's a good sign that a restock is about to happen.


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> Like refresh for hours? Days? Years? Life times?



yup~!


----------



## DeadJo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Does melted mushy candy taste good?



YES!


----------



## kassie

LyraVale said:


> Yeah, any time you have to go to work/school/sleep/eat/shower...that's a good sign that a restock is about to happen.



Lol this so much. But I've been lucky, I caught three candy restocks so far. ^^;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cadbberry said:


> I only have caught the cherries and beach collectibles restock


I've caught a few in my time here, perhaps 10 or more. Half of it is just dumb luck.


----------



## Lock

There were some countdowns for the summer collectibles. However Zulehan was responsible for me getting ten summer collectibles at one restock. I haven't seen a countdown since though. It kinda just happens.


----------



## Danielkang2

I NEEED to do my homework and study.


----------



## DeadJo

I've only caught the beach collectibles thing because there was a huge sign that counted down till the restocks. I bought some, but was hesitant in buying more, but then I decided to anyway. There wasn't lag or anything. Is the beach collectibles restock an exception or are all restocks like that?


----------



## Cadbberry

Lockfancy said:


> There were some countdowns for the summer collectibles. However Zulehan was responsible for me getting ten summer collectibles at one restock. I haven't seen a countdown since though. It kinda just happens.



I just watched the clock and clicked a lot XD


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Danielkang2 said:


> I NEEED to do my homework and study.



A restock is gonna happen then


----------



## Lock

Danielkang2 said:


> I NEEED to do my homework and study.



Peer pressure: who needs education when you can have candy?


----------



## Danielkang2

RESTOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> I've only caught the beach collectibles thing because there was a huge sign that counted down till the restocks. I bought some, but was hesitant in buying more, but then I decided to anyway. There wasn't lag or anything. Is the beach collectibles restock an exception or are all restocks like that?


I did the same thing


----------



## B e t h a n y

JUST ONE ANYBODY?! Please?

I swear if someone sends me a pear..


----------



## PandaNikita

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Does melted mushy candy taste good?


Yes. Always.


----------



## Cadbberry

Danielkang2 said:


> RESTOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WHAT!?! ;3;


----------



## DeadJo

Danielkang2 said:


> RESTOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I literally just refreshed right before I checked your comment, but I still had another heart attack.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Daniel.... You.... Are pear!


----------



## Lock

DeadJo said:


> I've only caught the beach collectibles thing because there was a huge sign that counted down till the restocks. I bought some, but was hesitant in buying more, but then I decided to anyway. There wasn't lag or anything. Is the beach collectibles restock an exception or are all restocks like that?



Maybe they're afraid to bring the count down back. I don't think the mods are as enthusiastic about collectibles.


----------



## Danielkang2

DAYM THEY WENT FAST. A FEW RED CANDIES.


----------



## DeadJo

Lockfancy said:


> Maybe they're afraid to bring the count down back. I don't think the mods are as enthusiastic about collectibles.



What do you mean? Not enthusiastic?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lockfancy said:


> There were some countdowns for the summer collectibles. However Zulehan was responsible for me getting ten summer collectibles at one restock. I haven't seen a countdown since though. It kinda just happens.


Yeah! I miss the countdown, but at the same time they stressed me out so much lol. THE PANIC, THE WAIT! But they were helpful nonetheless!


----------



## DeadJo

Danielkang2 said:


> DAYM THEY WENT FAST. A FEW RED CANDIES.



What? I've been refreshing a billion times before but maybe I missed it because I was staring at the green candy..


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> I literally just refreshed right before I checked your comment, but I still had another heart attack.



I am gonna cry, not in anger of the restock missing but of how people keep doing this, shouting it then we all miss it for reading the message.... it kills my head and heart


----------



## DeadJo

Cadbberry said:


> I am gonna cry, not in anger of the restock missing but of how people keep doing this, shouting it then we all miss it for reading the message.... it kills my head and heart



This.

I'm doubting my own mind right now.


----------



## Danielkang2

You didn't see the preceding message.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Danielkang2 said:


> DAYM THEY WENT FAST. A FEW RED CANDIES.


?????

No red candies have been added. I think you missed something.


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> This.
> 
> I'm doubting my own mind right now.



lol just makes my head ache.... more then usual


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Cadbberry said:


> I am gonna cry, not in anger of the restock missing but of how people keep doing this, shouting it then we all miss it for reading the message.... it kills my head and heart



I doubt there was any red candy restock...


----------



## PandaNikita

what is the countdown?


----------



## DeadJo

I have my bells out and everything ready for the restocks. (T-T)


----------



## B e t h a n y

im going through candy withdrawal, rip in Bethany ,?? - 2014


----------



## DeadJo

PandaNikita said:


> what is the countdown?



There was this HUGE sign with numbers that ticked down second by second on when the restock was gonna happen.


----------



## PandaNikita

DeadJo said:


> There was this HUGE sign with numbers that ticked down second by second on when the restock was gonna happen.


Where would the sign be at?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> what is the countdown?


It was a timer added to show when a restock or a direct was about to happen. Usually a 15 min timer.


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> Where would the sign be at?



it used to be at the top of the page


----------



## B e t h a n y

Right above the collectibles it would be


----------



## Lock

DeadJo said:


> What do you mean? Not enthusiastic?



It might have to do with how demanding people are about restocks. Like with the directs, the attention kinda floods heavy over the collectibles rather than the information they're releasing. They handed out free tbt for listening to the podcast even. A day after I got the code for the free tbt and it still worked somehow.


----------



## Danielkang2

Bye guys


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> Where would the sign be at?


It use to be visible anywhere around the site, up the top near the banner. Later, it was only visible in the shop.


----------



## Cadbberry

Lockfancy said:


> It might have to do with how demanding people are about restocks. Like with the directs, the attention kinda floods heavy over the collectibles rather than the information they're releasing. They handed out free tbt for listening to the podcast even. A day after I got the code for the free tbt and it still worked somehow.



You are very correct


----------



## DeadJo

Lockfancy said:


> It might have to do with how demanding people are about restocks. Like with the directs, the attention kinda floods heavy over the collectibles rather than the information they're releasing. They handed out free tbt for listening to the podcast even. A day after I got the code for the free tbt and it still worked somehow.



Oh... I see.

._. im listening


----------



## Cadbberry

Danielkang2 said:


> Bye guys



bye Daniel


----------



## B e t h a n y

Danielkang2 said:


> Bye guys



Bye dude


----------



## DeadJo

Bye Daniel.


----------



## Lock

Danielkang2 said:


> Bye guys



If I don't win that pokeball I'm going after yers... Eventually. Just a heads up. It might take a year.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Have to go in like... 13 minutes SAVE ONE FOR MEE....... *fades out as she jumped out of an airplane*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love this thread lol we just sit here, talk and wait for restocks. It's a community inside a community.... Lol .


----------



## LyraVale

I wonder if the staff can see how many times we refresh the shop. 

I'm picturing them sitting around (for some reason dressed like Thurston Howell) laughing their butts off, while sipping on their champagne and pointing at the screen. "Ha ha ha, look at these peasants. Let's toss them 15 more green candies."

lol, I'm kidding though I know they work hard to entertain us, it's just what I picture when I'm bitter.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lockfancy said:


> They handed out free tbt for listening to the podcast even. A day after I got the code for the free tbt and it still worked somehow.


Really? I watched that podcast and put that code in after a few hours the direct was released, and I got nothing. Perhaps I typed it wrong... oh well.


----------



## PandaNikita

Collectibles are overrated except for the Red, Blue and Dark candy in my opinion. I listened to 3/4 of the podcast while drawing. People are very greedy with collectibles and peddling them on the TBT Marketplace.

Anyways Good Night Guys... Daniel I see you lurking.


----------



## B e t h a n y

*I has popcorn, cookies and an assortment of drinks, what does everyone want? *


----------



## PandaNikita

LyraVale said:


> I wonder if the staff can see how many times we refresh the shop.
> 
> I'm picturing them sitting around (for some reason dressed like Thurston Howell) laughing their butts off, while sipping on their champagne and pointing at the screen. "Ha ha ha, look at these peasants. Let's toss them 15 more green candies."
> 
> lol, I'm kidding though I know they work hard to entertain us, it's just what I picture when I'm bitter.


Some of them are in their 20's .... you make them sound old haha


----------



## B e t h a n y

PandaNikita said:


> Collectibles are overrated except for the Red, Blue and Dark candy in my opinion. I listened to 3/4 of the podcast while drawing. People are very greedy with collectibles and peddling them on the TBT Marketplace.
> 
> Anyways Good Night Guys... Daniel I see you lurking.



Night :3, I totally agree with you.... ALL I WANT IS ONE GREEN CANDY!


----------



## DeadJo

Can mods view private messages? o.e

By the way, PM me if anyone is selling their red candy for around 100-125 TBT.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> I wonder if the staff can see how many times we refresh the shop.
> 
> I'm picturing them sitting around (for some reason dressed like Thurston Howell) laughing their butts off, while sipping on their champagne and pointing at the screen. "Ha ha ha, look at these peasants. Let's toss them 15 more green candies."
> 
> lol, I'm kidding though I know they work hard to entertain us, it's just what I picture when I'm bitter.


Somehow I can imagine that, I am not sure why, but I doubt they are like "_that_" lol.


----------



## LyraVale

Vannilllabeth said:


> *I had popcorn, cookies and an assortment of drinks, what does everyone want? *



I agree about the sense of community. That's another reason I like collectibles. I enjoy complaining about them. 

May I have some popcorn please?


----------



## DeadJo

Nite, PandaNikita.


----------



## Cadbberry

Vannilllabeth said:


> *I has popcorn, cookies and an assortment of drinks, what does everyone want? *



Cookies please, need the sugar


----------



## B e t h a n y

LyraVale said:


> I agree about the sense of community. That's another reason I like collectibles. I enjoy complaining about them.
> 
> May I have some popcorn please?



*hands bowl of popcorn* lol who doesn't XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> Some of them are in their 20's .... you make them sound old haha


OMG no no!



PandaNikita said:


> Collectibles are overrated except for the Red, Blue and Dark candy in my opinion.


People forgot they are just *images*.

But its the fun collecting them, and the memories in my book.


----------



## DeadJo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> OMG no no!
> 
> 
> People forgot they are just *images*.
> 
> But its the fun collecting them, and the memories in my book.



Bragging rights, too.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Cadbberry said:


> Cookies please, need the sugar



*hands two cookies* how bout some coke that's got it's fair share of sugar lol


----------



## Lock

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Really? I watched that podcast and put that code in after a few hours the direct was released, and I got nothing. Perhaps I typed it wrong... oh well.



When I got the tbt I was like there's no way... Did you type that one part in caps? ...maybe?


----------



## LyraVale

Vannilllabeth said:


> *hands bowl of popcorn* lol who doesn't XD



Thank you kindly. 
You know what would go great with that? Some green candy. ;_; I'm crying salty, buttery tears now.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone got coffee? 



LyraVale said:


> Thank you kindly.
> You know what would go great with that? Some green candy. ;_; I'm crying salty, buttery tears now.


Awww. ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> OMG no no!
> 
> 
> People forgot they are just *images*.
> 
> But its the fun collecting them, and the memories in my book.



Yeah the collecting part is fun

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Anyone got coffee?



I have everything! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> Thank you kindly.
> You know what would go great with that? Some green candy. ;_; I'm crying salty, buttery tears now.



*pumps more butter into the bowl of popcorn* I know I know ;-;


----------



## Lock

Dang my phone is lagging. I'm missing half this conversation haha


----------



## Cadbberry

I am dieing here, getting late like 1:28 am late and I need to wake up at 5: 45am also I don't have any blankets


----------



## DeadJo

Cadbberry said:


> I am dieing here, getting late like 1:28 am late and I need to wake up at 5: 45am also I don't have any blankets



No blanket? How do you protect yourself from monsters?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vannilllabeth said:


> I have everything!


One mocha please.
I will need a good shot to get through the upcoming restocks.


----------



## LyraVale

Cadbberry said:


> I am dieing here, getting late like 1:28 am late and I need to wake up at 5: 45am also I don't have any blankets



We're in the same time zone. Ya, I'm going to sleep. 
Good luck guys, hope you get some candayyy!


----------



## DeadJo

LyraVale said:


> We're in the same time zone. Ya, I'm going to sleep.
> Good luck guys, hope you get some candayyy!



Nite.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks, I do too.


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> No blanket? How do you protect yourself from monsters?


I usually go with spiders.... also it is just cold in my room, FOR ONCE..... Uuugghhhh


----------



## Danielkang2

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

LyraVale said:


> We're in the same time zone. Ya, I'm going to sleep.
> Good luck guys, hope you get some candayyy!



Night Lyra


----------



## B e t h a n y

DeadJo said:


> No blanket? How do you protect yourself from monsters?



This xD

Anyone need more food/drink?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> We're in the same time zone. Ya, I'm going to sleep.
> Good luck guys, hope you get some candayyy!



Aw night Hun


----------



## DeadJo

Cadbberry said:


> I usually go with spiders.... also it is just cold in my room, FOR ONCE..... Uuugghhhh



._.

o.e

o.o

0.0

O.O

OoO


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> We're in the same time zone. Ya, I'm going to sleep.
> Good luck guys, hope you get some candayyy!


Goodnight, sleep tight~
Thanks for the free luck.


----------



## DeadJo

Danielkang2 said:


> You did not see this.



I actually didn't. Nice.


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> ._.
> 
> o.e
> 
> o.o
> 
> 0.0
> 
> O.O
> 
> OoO



We just had rain so they are coming indoors ;3;


----------



## DeadJo

Cadbberry said:


> We just had rain so they are coming indoors ;3;



Are you from Australia or something? I'd die if spiders were near me. ._.

I might be dying.


----------



## B e t h a n y

I'm in Australia


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Danielkang2 said:


> JUBS SUCKS HE IS GONNA GET HAUNTED IN HIS SLEEP.


Play nice now.


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> Are you from Australia or something? I'd die if spiders were near me. ._.
> 
> I might be dying.



nope CA but spiders.... extreme arachniphobia and I just was unrolling my bed cover- the elestic thing, and I found 3 bucks


----------



## Danielkang2

Check these tags. XD


----------



## DeadJo

Cadbberry said:


> nope CA but spiders.... extreme arachniphobia and I just was unrolling my bed cover- the elestic thing, and I found 3 bucks



._.  ._. ._.

Nope.


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> ._.  ._. ._.
> 
> Nope.



Thats it, I am about to pass out from overall exhaustion from the past 4 years #DONE  
Night Everyone


----------



## DeadJo

Cadbberry said:


> nope CA but spiders.... extreme arachniphobia and I just was unrolling my bed cover- the elestic thing, and I found 3 bucks



My friend has extreme arachnophobia. He shakes and has these weird panic attack things even when he sees a cartoon picture of a spider.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good night.


----------



## Cadbberry

DeadJo said:


> My friend has extreme arachnophobia. He shakes and has these weird panic attack things even when he sees a cartoon picture of a spider.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Goodnight.



I am getting past that slowly but I can't be around them, my heart beats outta my chest....


----------



## DeadJo

Cadbberry said:


> I am getting past that slowly but I can't be around them, my heart beats outta my chest....



Well, good luck and have a good night while you're at it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Danielkang2 said:


> Check these tags. XD









...
....seriously.
The staff does a lot for this forum, for this community....


----------



## DeadJo

I like those tags. Anyway, it's 15 before 4am, so I guess I need to go. Nite. I'll probably still lurk every now and then though.


----------



## Justin

Okay, we'll put up a countdown banner ahead of the Green restock today by request.

And shush Daniel. It sure would be a shame if your collectibles were to _magically disappear_!!


----------



## Danielkang2

omfgoodness


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Okay, we'll put up a countdown banner ahead of the Green restock today by request.


Thank you Justin. 
May I ask, will it appear around the forum or just in the shop?


----------



## Justin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you Justin.
> May I ask, will it appear around the forum or just in the shop?



Shop only. I don't think the rest of the forum who isn't crazy collectible obsessed needs to see a giant countdown banner for some candy.


----------



## DeadJo

Justin said:


> Okay, we'll put up a countdown banner ahead of the Green restock today by request.
> 
> And shush Daniel. It sure would be a shame if your collectibles were to _magically disappear_!!



Can I ask how long the countdown will be from the restock?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Shop only. I don't think the rest of the forum who isn't crazy collectible obsessed needs to see a giant countdown banner for some candy.


Haha, alright thank you.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Even if i was to catch it, i dont have the bells to buy anything  (WHY AM I SUCH A SPENDAHOLIC??)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

J o s h said:


> Even if i was to catch it, i dont have the bells to buy anything  (WHY AM I SUCH A SPENDAHOLIC??)


Just do some posting around the forum.


----------



## nard

So will the red candy be restocked too? I ended up missing both of those, so...


----------



## Danielkang2

When are they restocking? o.0


----------



## Jacob4

Danielkang2 said:


> When are they restocking? o.0



When the time banner goes up in the collectible shop.


----------



## Hyperpesta

F L a K e said:


> When the time banner goes up in the collectible shop.


Does that just go up in jacks shack, or does it come up as soon as you enter the shop?


----------



## Danielkang2

I've been waiting so long...


----------



## Jacob4

J o s h said:


> Does that just go up in jacks shack, or does it come up as soon as you enter the shop?



Not sure, but here's an idea: Check both!!!! :O


----------



## Hyperpesta

I spent about 15 hours on here yesterday and still didnt catch one -___-





F L a K e said:


> Not sure, but here's an idea: Check both!!!! :O



THATS A GENIUS IDEAA!


----------



## gnoixaim

Danielkang2 said:


> When are they restocking? o.0



When do you go to class? LOL, prob. at that time ;P


----------



## Danielkang2

I would do xp but they'll give me another infraction. -_-


----------



## sej

Can't wait for another re-stock!  This time lets hope my stupid phone won't play up...


----------



## buuunii

Sej said:


> Can't wait for another re-stock!  This time lets hope my stupid phone won't play up...



Same. Ugh but I must sleep....


----------



## sej

buuunii said:


> Same. Ugh but I must sleep....



I was up till 12:30 am last night because of re-stock, and i got NOTHING! :/


----------



## Hyperpesta

Sej said:


> I was up till 12:30 am last night because of re-stock, and i got NOTHING! :/


I stayed up untill
4:59 am

Do i win ?


----------



## sej

J o s h said:


> I stayed up untill
> 4:59 am
> 
> Do i win ?



Umm uhh.... yes...


----------



## sej

Double post....


----------



## Hyperpesta

Sej said:


> Double post....



Hate it when that happens


----------



## B e t h a n y

Sorry lol I kinda just had to leave

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I'm back, anyone still need popcorn or cookies ? 

I has drinks too...


----------



## Hyperpesta

ILL TAKE TOFFEE POPCORN!


----------



## Toot

So many people missed the restock. This is hectic. Lol. How many were actually added to the shop? Green candy that is.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lol I feel like setting up a chatzy for this it could work faster...


----------



## Ayaya

GodToot said:


> So many people missed the restock. This is hectic. Lol. How many were actually added to the shop? Green candy that is.



Three restocks so far with each restock stocking 15 green candy, so 45?


----------



## B e t h a n y

J o s h said:


> ILL TAKE TOFFEE POPCORN!



*hands bowl of toffee popcorn*


----------



## Coach

These tags are great. ;D

I missed the 3rd one, ah well. My green candy will have to wait for a friend


----------



## Danielkang2

Josh your collectibles are simple but really cute. Coach you too. Love the Layout.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Check the shop.  Cakes are restocked



Knew that. i got one!


----------



## Coach

Danielkang2 said:


> Check the shop.  Cakes are restocked



Candy is more important than cake at this moment in time.


----------



## B e t h a n y

http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540
Come join


----------



## Coach

No restock at 12, aww.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Coach please come back

http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540
Come join


----------



## sej

Wait chocolate cakes were re-stocked? Or normal cakes?


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Sej said:


> Wait chocolate cakes were re-stocked? Or normal cakes?



normal cakes


----------



## Toot

Oh... I thought the chocolate was restocked. I was gonna cry lol.


----------



## sej

Meijin Kurito said:


> normal cakes



Oh okay thanks


----------



## Toot

Blue candies are restocked.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Restock moooore I missed it ;-;


----------



## Meijin Kurito

GodToot said:


> Oh... I thought the chocolate was restocked. I was gonna cry lol.



I know what you mean


----------



## Danielkang2

GodToot said:


> Blue candies are restocked.


Don't lie.


----------



## Meijin Kurito

GodToot said:


> Blue candies are restocked.



really didn't notice?


----------



## Danielkang2

When is it? I'm so sleepy.


----------



## Opal

Is the Halloween shop going to be re stocked again? I really want the dark candy and apparently u can't gift it to other ppl but idk


----------



## Toot

Post ban. Sorry it was a joke. Won't happen again.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Opal said:


> Is the Halloween shop going to be re stocked again? I really want the dark candy and apparently u can't gift it to other ppl but idk



The dark candy is probably going to be a part of the Halloween event... the green is supposed to have a small restock today but nod idea when..


----------



## Danielkang2

Jubs promised it would be today.


----------



## Sholee

oo what did i miss over the weekend? seems like something happened with restocks?


----------



## Danielkang2

Candies


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> Candies



well obvs... -_-


----------



## Peisinoe

One point Justin restocked shop 1 candy at a time every 2 minutes. 

Ugh at work and missed the green candy.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GUESS WHO'S BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! I KNOW you guys love/missed me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ughhh, I just typed up this whole nice message to all of you and it just went away.... POOF.


----------



## NSFW

pls i want green candy

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk i have to go to school ugh why


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> pls i want green candy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> jk i have to go to school ugh why



Aw no fun!


----------



## NSFW

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw no fun!



i just came back to tbt forums bout a week ago and ive been getting more fun than last few months bc restocks


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i just came back to tbt forums bout a week ago and ive been getting more fun than last few months bc restocks



Yeah! I joined and took a  break after I joined for a long time because I was confused about how everything works.


----------



## NSFW

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah! I joined and took a  break after I joined for a long time because I was confused about how everything works.


 
omg well you prob shouldve asked someone how things work but yeah
how long have u been up anyways


----------



## Cuppycakez

Up since 9 AM EST. So like 6 PST but yeah.


----------



## buuunii

I've been up since 1am EST ugh


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> I've been up since 1am EST ugh


Aw why Buuunii?


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw why Buuunii?



My dad was snoring loudly ._.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Awww.  That sucks!  I'd just slap my dad with a  pillow but ya know.


----------



## sej

*waits impatiently for re-stock*


----------



## Toot

Sej said:


> *waits impatiently for re-stock*


This thread in a nutshell. Lol


----------



## Sanaki

do u guys have anything better to do then sit in this thread all day xD


----------



## Toot

Ahri said:


> do u guys have anything better to do then sit in this thread all day xD


Well we could find a way to hack the site and distribute your points to the poor. ;3


----------



## Sanaki

lolwot

have u seen other people tho? im pretty poor compared to a lot of the others around here :3


----------



## Toot

Ahri said:


> lolwot
> 
> have u seen other people tho? im pretty poor compared to a lot of the others around here :3



Lol yeah. I think I've seen someone with 100k at one point.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Lol yeah. I think I've seen someone with 100k at one point.



Gosh! If only I had that much


----------



## Sanaki

i know who it is but y'know. 

im just considering looking to buy the other 2 candies.. im never going to be lucky enough to get one because i have other things going on and i cant sit around on tbt a lot anymore

/emptywallet


----------



## Sholee

GodToot said:


> Lol yeah. I think I've seen someone with 100k at one point.



hacks!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> hacks!



How?? :O


----------



## Toot

Sholee said:


> hacks!


Yep. I'll make sure to come after your peaches. >:3

EDIT: Thought that was my other post. Lol maybe they just sell pokemon or sonething.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Red for all the blood shed...
BANNERS UP!


----------



## Toot

Lmao the blood shall shed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How many people you think are lurking? Lol.


----------



## PandaNikita

Shhh no one needs to know


----------



## Hyperpesta

i SHALL FIND THat out!


----------



## PandaNikita

Gah.... why trick us... Now I'm late for class :/


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The trolling


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nothings showing up for me


----------



## Sanaki

i stopped doing my classwork cus of this w0w LOL


----------



## PandaNikita

Everyone just came off invisible? :b


----------



## Hyperpesta

Wow.
Just Wow.
Just Just Wow.


----------



## Peisinoe

Lol, it is kind of funny.


----------



## Cuppycakez

It says red, not ready, or bloodshed coming or something so maybe that was a hint


----------



## Toot

Oh my god these trolls are hilarious.


----------



## Cuppycakez

TRICK OR TREAT is what they are thinking I bet.


----------



## PandaNikita

Thanks Justin, they probably wanted everyone to freak out because people are obsessed with collectibles ;_;


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Oh my god these trolls are hilarious.


They are! So funny guys.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> They are! So funny guys.



Reallyy not funny.


----------



## Debra

Whenever I refresh, I can see that the countdown is no longer counting down - it's at 3 minutes and still going up xD
It quickly changes to 00:00 though, until I refresh again.


----------



## Cuppycakez

They got me good! I even logged in and out because I thought it was my computer being jank. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



J o s h said:


> Reallyy not funny.


I know I put a wink.  it is a littttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttle bit tho.


----------



## Justin

Oh god lol something came up and I got horribly distracted. Was NOT trying to troll you guys!! Sorry.

Will restock in 4 minutes.


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> They got me good! I even logged in and out because I thought it was my computer being jank.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I know I put a wink.  it is a littttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttle bit tho.


You don't want to know how many times I refreshed.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> They got me good! I even logged in and out because I thought it was my computer being jank.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I know I put a wink.  it is a littttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttle bit tho.



I knocked a glass of the side because i refreshed so quickly -_-


----------



## Toot

Lmao


----------



## Hyperpesta

Justin said:


> Oh god lol something came up and I got horribly distracted. Was NOT trying to troll you guys!! Sorry.
> 
> Will restock in 4 minutes.



I forgive you.



Restock more?


----------



## Sanaki

Justin said:


> Oh god lol something came up and I got horribly distracted. Was NOT trying to troll you guys!! Sorry.
> 
> Will restock in 4 minutes.



god bless jubs

5 mins before class ends LETS GO


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> Oh god lol something came up and I got horribly distracted. Was NOT trying to troll you guys!! Sorry.
> 
> Will restock in 4 minutes.



..............I'm late to class


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> Oh god lol something came up and I got horribly distracted. Was NOT trying to troll you guys!! Sorry.
> 
> Will restock in 4 minutes.



he says with an evil laughter......


----------



## Peisinoe

Might as well not go lol


----------



## PandaNikita

THANK YOU JUSTIN <3 WORTH THE DIABOLICAL WAIT


----------



## Hyperpesta

Will there be a green restock?


----------



## Justin

Sorry about that guys! Swear it wasn't on purpose. I'm cruel but I'm not *that* cruel.


----------



## Toot

I tried to get 5... I failed... at least I got 1 lol


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> Sorry about that guys! Swear it wasn't on purpose. I'm cruel but I'm not *that* cruel.


Lol thank you! We forgive you


----------



## Hyperpesta

Same, i tried to buy 2.


----------



## sej

Wait, have they re-stocked?


----------



## Peisinoe

It's okay..."things" come up..


----------



## Justin

J o s h said:


> Will there be a green restock?



Much later today. Need to have different times for different time zones and schedules.

Hope that nobody thought this was green, the countdown message was worded in particular to make it clear it was red candy.


----------



## device

I hope they will restock green candy.

Have got six more red candy to sell if any of you would like to buy.​


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks a lot for the opportunity! : ) I finally got some red candy! Yay!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw it didn't even show me anything in stock. It never does. Mines jank.


----------



## Guero101

ridiculous... once again nothing. even with that countdown.


----------



## skweegee

I managed to grab 2 more red candies from the restock.


----------



## Witch

Justin said:


> Much later today. Need to have different times for different time zones and schedules.
> 
> Hope that nobody thought this was green, the countdown message was worded in particular to make it clear it was red candy.



will watch for green or not?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Much later today. Need to have different times for different time zones and schedules.
> 
> Hope that nobody thought this was green, the countdown message was worded in particular to make it clear it was red candy.



You should make it AFTER 8:30 PM EST cough*cough*


----------



## sej

What... I saw the timer go to zero, refreshed and they were sold out? *cries in corner*
Can we have 1 more red candy restock now? *pulls cute face*


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> Much later today. Need to have different times for different time zones and schedules.
> 
> Hope that nobody thought this was green, the countdown message was worded in particular to make it clear it was red candy.


Thanks for the restock.  Looking forward to the green XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

They went like super fast. I barely got 1 lol.


----------



## Justin

And again, my apologies to anyone who waited for the first countdown! Be back later today guys.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't ever see it happening for me. But congrats to all that got something!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> What... I saw the timer go to zero, refreshed and they were sold out? *cries in corner*
> Can we have 1 more red candy restock now? *pulls cute face*



They weren't restocked when the timer went off the first time because Justin got distracted. ;P


----------



## Hyperpesta

Got my first restock


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Got my first restock


Aw congrats! I have yet to get one because something's wrong with mine I think. But super happy for you!


----------



## Lock

I refreshed my page which was on the shop and saw a countdown. Hooray! I made one. Thanks for the red candies n_n


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I refreshed my page which was on the shop and saw a countdown. Hooray! I made one. Thanks for the red candies n_n


this is the first time I've gotten something from a restock I only care about blue and red candies lol


----------



## device

I had got five then went back to get another five, with seven left.

Sadly did not show up in the inventory.​


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> this is the first time I've gotten something from a restock I only care about blue and red candies lol


SURE SO BUY ALL THE RED BECAUSE YOU ONLY WANT BLUE AND GREEN HUH 

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanishingKira said:


> I had got five then went back to get another five, with seven left.
> 
> Sadly did not show up in the inventory.​



Wow, they really did go fast. They never show up for me but yeah. Red must still be really popularrrr


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> SURE SO BUY ALL THE RED BECAUSE YOU ONLY WANT BLUE AND GREEN HUH



I only want blue and red... I was going to get green for my giveaway...I've mentioned this before lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> I only want blue and red... I was going to get green for my giveaway...I've mentioned this before lol



oh heh heh whoops. Well I'mma clutz if you haven't heard around the forums.


----------



## Sanaki

I got 5


----------



## Hyperpesta

Thank you!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ahri said:


> I got 5



Cool!  Congrats.


----------



## Zuko

THERE WAS A RESTOCK? I just went for a bath :c


----------



## Peisinoe

Zuko said:


> THERE WAS A RESTOCK? I just went for a bath :c



It was only red.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zuko said:


> THERE WAS A RESTOCK? I just went for a bath :c



Only the red but yeah.  It didn't show me stuff in stock anywyas so like I wasn't there


----------



## Guero101

I want to thank Witch for kindly giving me a red candy. I'll treasure it for as long as I'm here! Thank you Witch [:


----------



## LilD

I tried for 1 red candy purchase on my mobile, see if it was reliable...no luck.  I kinda figured after refreshing a couple time and seeing red candy still in stock, my browser was not working. Oh well, now I know.  Prepping for green later  Need iPad *_* lol
 countdowns are fun


----------



## LyraVale

Feed me...green candy...hunga monga

Seriously, I think I saw Justin said "later today" right?


----------



## kassie

LyraVale said:


> Feed me...green candy...hunga monga
> 
> Seriously, I think I saw Justin said "later today" right?



Yep. Because of timezones & schedules.


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Oh god lol something came up and I got horribly distracted. Was NOT trying to troll you guys!! Sorry.
> 
> Will restock in 4 minutes.





Justin said:


> Sorry about that guys! Swear it wasn't on purpose. I'm cruel but I'm not *that* cruel.



Your user title describes you perfectly: numpty.


----------



## Cadbberry

Tina said:


> Your user title describes you perfectly: numpty.



Nooooo  I missed restock because I was on the phone with the doctor ;3;


----------



## PandaNikita

Tina said:


> Your user title describes you perfectly: numpty.


Was Justin distracted by you Tina? hehe


----------



## roseychuu

There was another restock..? /// If so, then it seems I missed it again ahh ?


----------



## PandaNikita

roseychuu said:


> There was another restock..? /// If so, then it seems I missed it again ahh —



About 2-3 hours ago for red candy


----------



## roseychuu

PandaNikita said:


> About 2-3 hours ago for red candy


oh, thank you for informing me dear! how many of them were restocked out of curiosity? (to lazy to look back all the pages, I apologize ///)


----------



## celerylover

roseychuu said:


> oh, thank you for informing me dear! how many of them were restocked out of curiosity? (to lazy to look back all the pages, I apologize ///)



50 were sold ^^


----------



## Sholee

where are teh lollipopz! 
i need my sugar!


----------



## sej

*sings* I'm waiting, for re-stock! Of, green candy!


----------



## Gosalyne

What kind of restock was the last one? 
In bulk, or still one by one?


----------



## kassie

Gosalyne said:


> What kind of restock was the last one?
> In bulk, or still one by one?



In bulk I believe.


----------



## Sholee

Gosalyne said:


> What kind of restock was the last one?
> In bulk, or still one by one?



red candy and in bulk
and sold out slower than the previous ones
cause even i got one and i wasn't stalking it


----------



## Gosalyne

selcouth said:


> In bulk I believe.



Oh, thanks a lot!
I could not tolerate another stress like yesterday.


----------



## Peisinoe

Yeah it was slow. It wasn't like super slow...2 mins or more. But slower than normal.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Man! I was there and it didn't even show me them in stock. Oh well.


----------



## Gosalyne

There was one more restock of green candy too.
Yesterday when I left there were 180 sold, and now there's 195...


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Man! I was there and it didn't even show me them in stock. Oh well.



Are you on mobile? Or on a desktop? I was able to refresh 2-3 times and saw them still in stock before it was sold out.


----------



## sej

Gosalyne said:


> There was one more restock of green candy too.
> Yesterday when I left there were 180 sold, and now there's 195...



Yeah! Luckily that's not todays though as it was 195 when I woke up


----------



## r a t

Cuppycakez said:


> Man! I was there and it didn't even show me them in stock. Oh well.



Same happened to me, apparently people were buying them but it didn't even show me that the sales were going up.. After like 30 mins after the restock it changed the amount of sales..


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Antlers said:


> Same happened to me, apparently people were buying them but it didn't even show me that the sales were going up.. After like 30 mins after the restock it changed the amount of sales..



yep, same here


----------



## r a t

PrayingMantis10 said:


> yep, same here



It might just be my browser, I use internet explorer and I've had problems before like sending tbt to somebody and it wouldn't work so I had to switch over and use firefox :/


----------



## sej

I hope they re-stock before I go to sleep D:


----------



## Klinkguin

Sej said:


> I hope they re-stock before I go to sleep D:



Samez


----------



## sej

*crosses fingers*


----------



## r a t

Sej said:


> I hope they re-stock before I go to sleep D:



I bet they'll do it in the middle of the night ;c Cause they said how they had to make it fair for different time zones and stuff, and they already had ones at like 3pm and 9pm yesterday (uk time)


----------



## Gosalyne

Sej said:


> Yeah! Luckily that's not todays though as it was 195 when I woke up



Thank you for this info, Sej.
I wonder if there will be a restock today.
It's not bound to happen every day. I suppose.


----------



## kassie

^ There will be. Justin said 2 restocks today and one already happened around 12AM PST.

For Green Candy.


----------



## Toot

Did I miss the green candy? Fuuuuu


----------



## Gosalyne

Antlers said:


> I bet they'll do it in the middle of the night ;c Cause they said how they had to make it fair for different time zones and stuff, and they already had ones at like 3pm and 9pm yesterday (uk time)



To be very honest, I hope they restock soon. I have so much work to do when I get home. After 8 hours work, that is. I just dream to have a nibble on the sofa and sleep.


----------



## Cadbberry

I want the green candy but I know I will miss it again.... again again XD


----------



## r a t

Ugh all these time zones are confusing xD


----------



## sej

Antlers said:


> I bet they'll do it in the middle of the night ;c Cause they said how they had to make it fair for different time zones and stuff, and they already had ones at like 3pm and 9pm yesterday (uk time)



Yeah, the latest I can stay up is 11pm and that is 3pm for where they said the re-stock was gonna be for. So just crossing my fingers that they do a re-stock before 11pm!


----------



## r a t

Gosalyne said:


> To be very honest, I hope they restock soon. I have so much work to do when I get home. After 8 hours work, that is. I just dream to have a nibble on the sofa and sleep.



I can't bare what the struggle for the blue candy is going to be like ;~;


----------



## Gosalyne

selcouth said:


> ^ There will be. Justin said 2 restocks today and one already happened around 12AM PST.
> 
> For Green Candy.



Oh, cool! 
... though I almost hate this candy. Poor candy.


----------



## sej

Antlers said:


> I can't bare what the struggle for the blue candy is going to be like ;~;



I know right, it's gonna be even more hectic then this is!


----------



## Toot

What time was the green restocked?

- - - Post Merge - - -

The blue is thd most expensive.  They'll probably restock like 5 of them lol. Just because.


----------



## Guero101

I like the blue one! [:


----------



## Gosalyne

Antlers said:


> I can't bare what the struggle for the blue candy is going to be like ;~;



Oh, that struggle will definitely happen without me. LOL

I even did my own blue lollipop collectible! 

See?


----------



## r a t

GodToot said:


> The blue is thd most expensive.  They'll probably restock like 5 of them lol. Just because.



I bet people are more likely to buy the whole lot, because they're more rare unless they restock one by one again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gosalyne said:


> Oh, that struggle will definitely happen without me. LOL
> 
> I even did my own blue lollipop collectible!
> 
> See?



OH MY GOODNESS THAT'S SOO CUTE <3 Pfftt lollipops are cooler than candies


----------



## SharJoY

Gosalyne said:


> Oh, that struggle will definitely happen without me. LOL
> 
> I even did my own blue lollipop collectible!
> 
> See?



I will buy 5 of those


----------



## Toot

Antlers said:


> I bet people are more likely to buy the whole lot, because they're more rare unless they restock one by one again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS THAT'S SOO CUTE <3 Pfftt lollipops are cooler than candies



It was 1 by 1? Lol tht explains a lot.


----------



## Sholee

a pink and yellow lollipop would be soooooo amazing, i'd buy 10 of them
cavities galore


----------



## Alolan_Apples

On-topic: if the hype for the green candy is too high, then I have a bad feeling that the blue candy will be way worse. When it gets restocked, I'm going to stay offline.


----------



## sej

Come on green candy!! Re-stock!


----------



## skweegee

With as fast as the other candies have been going during the restocks, I'm pretty sure I won't have any chance of getting a blue candy.


----------



## r a t

I'm tempted to just buy a cherry from the market, I mean they're healthier anyways.. ''>.>


----------



## Hyperpesta

I need this green restock.

I hope i dont need to stay up till 4am again.


----------



## Aradai

Sholee said:


> a pink and yellow lollipop would be soooooo amazing, i'd buy 10 of them
> cavities galore



what about a chocolate bar? :0
I want so much sweets now gosh.


----------



## Bird

Should I stalk the shop or do my homework? The decision is killing me, if I finsih my homework, might miss a restock. Jeez, these restocks are crazy.


----------



## Sholee

Sparkanine said:


> what about a chocolate bar? :0
> I want so much sweets now gosh.


any candyy! i love em all



Bird said:


> Should I stalk the shop or do my homework? The decision is killing me, if I finsih my homework, might miss a restock. Jeez, these restocks are crazy.



justin stated the green wont be restocked until much later to accomodate other timezones
just do your homework, it prob wont be for another few hours


----------



## r a t

Bird said:


> Should I stalk the shop or do my homework? The decision is killing me, if I finsih my homework, might miss a restock. Jeez, these restocks are crazy.



Check on the hour / half hour c:


----------



## Justin

Thread is back open.


----------



## Coach

Yaay! Flood flood flood


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Please let me get one <\3


----------



## LyraVale

Oh good, IDK how to get through the next 10 minutes without this thread! Aaaaaaack!


----------



## Toot

Why'd it get locked? I was at work when it did lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The countdown is so menacing.  Lmao.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now I am more interested into getting Mexican food collectibles, which they don't have any yet.


----------



## LyraVale

I'm scared that the countdown means they're gonna stock one by one again. There were mixed reviews of the last time that happened.


----------



## Drake789

I'm so scared yet so ready for this next restock!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> I'm scared that the countdown means they're gonna stock one by one again. There were mixed reviews of the last time that happened.


They....they are?!


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> They....they are?!



I'm just guessing...


----------



## Drake789

Less than 2:00 *has an anxiety attack*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> I'm just guessing...


I hope not haha.


----------



## LyraVale

good luck guys!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Eh, its jammed.


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh, its jammed.



nothing?


----------



## Nerd House

Nothing. Prolly going to troll us and not restock them for another hour or so with no updated countdown.


----------



## Gracelia

Nothing has appeared. XD


----------



## Toot

Lol this again. XD


----------



## Sholee

justin got distracted again?

must be fantasy life's fault!!


----------



## Cadbberry

I gotta go eat, can anyone try and snag one for me?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ikr lol... try in about 1:45s... I think the timer is running in the background... like a trick :O


----------



## LyraVale

we're being punished


----------



## Zulehan

Punishment for whatever was going on in this topic earlier?


----------



## Cuppycakez

OMG thought my shop was jacked >_<


----------



## LyraVale

I mean disciplined


----------



## Cuppycakez

I was so sad nothing was showing up :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD


----------



## Bird

I noticed the timer goes up when I refresh the page...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The timer is glitching backwards if I refresh... it only lasts for a second.


----------



## Slayer_Buffy

How very anti-climatic


----------



## LilD

TrIckery


----------



## Lock

timers back on....


----------



## LyraVale

wha? It's counting down from 3 something again. :/


----------



## Bird

It's working now! I think.


----------



## Toot

4 mins now. Lol.


----------



## Zulehan

*laughter in the staff room*


----------



## Justin

Sorry sorry sorry sorry please refresh you page, I've updated the countdown they will be there. NOT LEAVING THE KEYBOARD


----------



## Javocado

Down for Mexican food collectibles hah


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sigh, I have no time for this. I need to run some chores. :/
Oh well.

Maybe someone can save me one haha... bye.


----------



## LyraVale

What if they restocked a choco cake or something and we were all busy looking for candy....anyone get ANYthing?


----------



## Cuppycakez

ANnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd the timers back.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone please get me one >_<. iPod is beig slow as ****


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Sorry sorry sorry sorry please refresh you page, I've updated the countdown they will be there. NOT LEAVING THE KEYBOARD



World's biggest numpty.


----------



## Mieiki

Apple2012 said:


> Now I am more interested into getting Mexican food collectibles, which they don't have any yet.


A taco collectible. ♥

Oh my, the COUNTDOWN!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Sorry sorry sorry sorry please refresh you page, I've updated the countdown they will be there. NOT LEAVING THE KEYBOARD



Ok thanks Junstinnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## The Hidden Owl

2 minutes.


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> Sorry sorry sorry sorry please refresh you page, I've updated the countdown they will be there. NOT LEAVING THE KEYBOARD



We won't be leaving our keyboards either


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Sorry sorry sorry sorry please refresh you page, I've updated the countdown they will be there. NOT LEAVING THE KEYBOARD


LOL. I forgive you Justin. 

I'll keep waiting before going out the door.


----------



## LyraVale

Oh goodness...so much excitement, my poor heart lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

AW missed it won't even show up as in stock in my store.


----------



## Bird

I was too slow. :/


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I did! I got 4! Yes! I'm happy! ;w;

OK! GTG, bye! Thank you!


----------



## iamthewalurs007

This forum is ridiculous. Sitting there, item in cart, site loading loading loading loading, sold out. Lame.

Only restocked 29. Not fair that some people can buy more than one, yet others still can't get one.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I happened again


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Oh my god.
What.
Omg.
I actually got one?!


----------



## Toot

My phone screen froze. I was about to cry. Lmao


----------



## Mikorin

yeah i like restocking 1 by 1 better


----------



## Coach

I had some at the checkout but I lagged D:


----------



## LilD

Bird said:


> I was too slow. :/




Same, sat in basket updating. Boo.

Fun tho, next time!


----------



## Peisinoe

It was sold out in less than 50 seconds I believe.


----------



## nammie

iamthewalurs007 said:


> This forum is ridiculous. Sitting there, item in cart, site loading loading loading loading, sold out. Lame.



I feel your pain sigh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DAMNIT I missed it. I was in my fricken cart


----------



## PandaNikita

Thank you Zulehan :3 eating dinnner now


----------



## Amissapanda

Dang, still didn't get one.


----------



## device

Stayed up until 2AM for nothing, I clicked off the page by accident then had five somehow in checkout then slow internet.

Would someone please share?​


----------



## Guero101

Incoming "I got 5" "I got 10" comments

Pfffffffff


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> yeah i like restocking 1 by 1 better



I don't because then I have exactly NO chance.


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I did! I got 4! Yes! I'm happy! ;w;
> 
> OK! GTG, bye!



Could you sell 1, I tried repeatedly and I never even saw a stock


----------



## Slayer_Buffy

Ah! Devil >~>


----------



## Nerd House

Only restocked 30? Really? 

I had it in my cart, clicked CONFIRM PURCHASE, and it's suddenly sold out.
Putting it in your cart should reserve it for you.


----------



## LyraVale

Oh sigh...well congrats guys...none for me again


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ok wow. It didn't restock right away so I left AND THEN IT RESTOCKED.


----------



## buuunii

I don't understand. I had them in my kart but couldn't check out...


----------



## Zane

Oh good this thread is back open now I have somewhere to cry :'( I actually made it to checkout this time hahaha


----------



## Mieiki

Coach said:


> I had some at the checkout but I lagged D:


Same here. Much pain.


----------



## skweegee

I somehow managed to get a green candy! The site slowed down so much when the shop restocked that I thought for sure I wouldn't get one.


----------



## Jovi

Coach said:


> I had some at the checkout but I lagged D:



Same! lol. This is why i just dont bother lol. Always gonna have a slow load and miss out.


----------



## Bird

That was fun though. Never had this craze for restock. xD


----------



## LilD

iamthewalurs007 said:


> This forum is ridiculous. Sitting there, item in cart, site loading loading loading loading, sold out. Lame.




I know.  I don't want to refresh either :/ so fast, I'm amazed actually lol


----------



## Drake789

I like it better when's they're restocked randomly without a given time. Honestly that is the only way to get them as there is such lag it is impossible ugh D:


----------



## kassie

So much lag! lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

I was there for a minute after and never saw them in stock.... *throws computer out of window* stop being slow!! can anyone sell me one for a reasonable price, PLEASE ;3;


----------



## Sholee

now back to my fantasy life~


----------



## azukitan

Adol the Red said:


> Only restocked 30? Really?
> 
> I had it in my cart, clicked CONFIRM PURCHASE, and it's suddenly sold out.
> *Putting it in your cart should reserve it for you.*



I second this notion.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I think I'm gonna have to start just posting everywhere and buying them in the market because the shop always screws me over not showing them in stock and the timer JUST went out.  

But anyway congrats to those who got one/some!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

And I missed out. Welp, I'm back to demanding Mexican food collectibles.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

VanishingKira said:


> Stayed up until 2AM for nothing, I clicked off the page by accident then had five somehow in checkout then slow internet.
> 
> Would someone please share?​



I know how you feel. Stayed on here since 4:00 CST checking the shop every 5 minutes to see if they were stocked -,-


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

buuunii said:


> I don't understand. I had them in my kart but couldn't check out...



My gosh, me too, it said "adding to cart" and by the time it was added it sold out ;(


----------



## TykiButterfree

Noo waiiiii. I have been lurking on tbt all day trying to get a candy.


----------



## Zulehan

PandaNikita said:


> Thank you Zulehan :3 eating dinnner now


Now that is what I call a_ strategic_ donation, heh.


----------



## LyraVale

it's the cart that's messing us all up. ;_;


----------



## Toot

Adol the Red said:


> Only restocked 30? Really?
> 
> I had it in my cart, clicked CONFIRM PURCHASE, and it's suddenly sold out.
> Putting it in your cart should reserve it for you.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## roseychuu

looks like I missed the restock... once again! ;;


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

The other day, I sat here for 6 hours... Missed and got super depressed.

Wasn't even preparing or anything and I actually got one.


----------



## Holla

*cries* Almost got one but no, not close enough... :c


----------



## Guero101

azukitan said:


> I second this notion.



I third this notion


----------



## LilD

Bird said:


> That was fun though. Never had this craze for restock. xD



It's really intense I'm finding out


----------



## iamthewalurs007

Guero101 said:


> I third this notion



4th.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Adol the Red said:


> Only restocked 30? Really?
> 
> I had it in my cart, clicked CONFIRM PURCHASE, and it's suddenly sold out.
> Putting it in your cart should reserve it for you.



I second this


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, time to go spam write mini stories on posts.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Fifth xD


----------



## gnoixaim

...then whoever clicks the most will get to reserve all 30 candies for themselves then.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hey, be glad it was 30! Usually it's only 15.


----------



## buuunii

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> My gosh, me too, it said "adding to cart" and by the time it was added it sold out ;(



Happened twice too..


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I second this



3rd this


----------



## Coach

But if getting it in your cart reserved it for you, someone could easily get them all


----------



## Cuppycakez

I feel like random no hints at all of any kind restocks would work 100X better for me haha


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> ...then whoever clicks the most will get to reserve all 30 candies for themselves then.



That's true. xp


----------



## LyraVale

gnoixaim said:


> ...then whoever clicks the most will get to reserve all 30 candies for themselves then.



Yeah, I agree. That would suck the same way.

So, um...yeah....when's the next restock?


----------



## Gracelia

Restock in bulk = less rage building up over time

I think Justin saved your heart some anxiety atks !! thank you for the restock


----------



## device

Not happy though, been on the site for twelve hours now and 2AM in the morning.​


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Happened twice too..


Yeah, I tried on my phone. But it just froze at updating cart. :<


----------



## Skyfall

Wow, that was intense!  I was right there for the countdown... then it never made it into my cart!  You guys are fast.   

Anyways, congrats to those who managed to grab some (I actually have a green, I was trying to grab for a buddy who's been stalking this thread pretty hard, but alas, I was too slow...)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Coach said:


> But if getting it in your cart reserved it for you, someone could easily get them all



What about if you could only get 1 during an announced restock/ during restocks?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LyraVale said:


> Yeah, I agree. That would suck the same way.
> 
> So, um...yeah....when's the next restock?


Think this was the last green one /:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, I tried on my phone. But it just froze at updating cart. :<



YESSSS ME TOTALLY UTTERLY ME


----------



## Cuppycakez

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> What about if you could only get 1 during an announced restock/ during restocks?



Yeah, but then everyone would complain about it.


----------



## Toot

If putting it in the cart should reserve it, we should only be able to purchase one at a time. In my opinion that is.


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Think this was the last green one /:



WHAT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Coach

Random restocks are harder to catch though. And you probably won't know about it until it's over


----------



## Justin

LyraVale said:


> So, um...yeah....when's the next restock?



I love you.

More tomorrow.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> YESSSS ME TOTALLY UTTERLY ME



I KNOW RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT <3


----------



## LyraVale

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Think this was the last green one /:



Really? But we have a couple of days still til the blue one comes out. I need the excitement of restocks to live my life, I'm addicted now.


----------



## Nerd House

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, but then everyone would complain about it.



People will ALWAYS find -something- to complain about.


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> I love you.
> 
> More tomorrow.



niceeeee


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> I love you.
> 
> More tomorrow.



Yaaaay


----------



## gnoixaim

Justin said:


> I love you.
> 
> More tomorrow.



Please make it in the early AM, so everyone is at school. Thank you <3 
(I also can't wait to see what sig. you have tomorrow ~~~~)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Cuppycakez said:


> I KNOW RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT <3


JZJHWCSCLLLDVV


----------



## Coach

-Singular green candy-


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Random restocks are harder to catch though. And you probably won't know about it until it's over



NOPE I'd check every 5 minutes like I always do. 

And thanks for that help if you know what I mean heh heh.


----------



## Toot

Tomorrow? Good I can go to sleep tonight.  Lol.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> What about if you could only get 1 during an announced restock/ during restocks?



Yes, then more people could actually get a collectible. Then the reserve in you cart thing could work.


----------



## kassie

Will the restocks tomorrow have countdowns, or just be randomly restocked?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Why can't all the candy be unlimited like the yellow one?


----------



## Guero101

Some of us only want 1. But nope. Here comes Sheniqua who wants to be greedy and purchase 10 to make profit off of.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

gnoixaim said:


> Please make it in the early AM, so everyone is at school. Thank you <3
> (I also can't wait to see what sig. you have tomorrow ~~~~)



Wow...


----------



## Bird

Justin said:


> I love you.
> 
> More tomorrow.


Thank you. Hopefully not around my school time lol. :>


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> Please make it in the early AM, so everyone is at school. Thank you <3
> (I also can't wait to see what sig. you have tomorrow ~~~~)



Haha what time? EST for me at like 11 would be awesome because everyone's in school by then whahaha


----------



## Sholee

Guero101 said:


> Some of us only want 1. But nope. Here comes Sheniqua who wants to be greedy and purchase 10 to make profit off of.



dam those sheniquas!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> I love you.
> 
> More tomorrow.



And will you stock some tacos and burritos in the store? It's a suggestion for this site.


----------



## Cadbberry

Guero101 said:


> Some of us only want 1. But nope. Here comes Sheniqua who wants to be greedy and purchase 10 to make profit off of.



mhm, I hear ya...


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I missed the re-stock but I won the last green candy from Cal's giveaway. I can't believe how lucky I am (very unexpected).


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Nvm forget what I said. 


Won't matter much to me since I'll be in class during the stock


----------



## LyraVale

Guero101 said:


> Some of us only want 1. But nope. Here comes Sheniqua who wants to be greedy and purchase 10 to make profit off of.



OMG Sheniqua...SHARE!

lol

Looks like we've been set free to do chores and personal hygiene and studying and what not...until tomorrow.


----------



## gnoixaim

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Wow...


What? 



Cuppycakez said:


> Haha what time? EST for me at like 11 would be awesome because everyone's in school by then whahaha



Usual restocks (for candies this year) are 4am my time, lmao.


----------



## Cadbberry

I got a computer class around 12:15 pm PST time, best restock time right ;P


----------



## Cuppycakez

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I missed the re-stock but I won the last green candy from Cal's giveaway. I can't believe how lucky I am (very unexpected).



Was just going to check there haha.


----------



## azukitan

Guero101 said:


> Some of us only want 1. But nope. Here comes Sheniqua who wants to be greedy and purchase 10 to make profit off of.



LMAO! XDDD


----------



## TykiButterfree

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Why can't all the candy be unlimited like the yellow one?



Yes! Even if the prices were like 10 times higher for green/blue that would be awesome unlimited. Then they could still be rare. lol


----------



## Sholee

they should do one around 3-6AM EST/PST time
wouldn't that be more convenient for the european folks


----------



## Bird

Well, if it is during my school time. Oh well. Education is more important than pixelated rares.


----------



## roseychuu

ahh hopefully I'll be around for the next restock at least, I'm really hoping that I'll end up with at least one green candy towards the end of this whole thing? I'm happy to whoever got theirs this time around though!


----------



## Zane

Sholee said:


> they should do one around 3-6AM EST/PST time
> wouldn't that be more convenient for the european folks



I was wishing it would have stocked at 6am pst because I was up at that time today lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> they should do one around 3-6AM EST/PST time
> wouldn't that be more convenient for the european folks



Gosh that's too early for me unless I go to sleep at lake midnight and wake up at 6 for the restock then sleep for another hour haha


----------



## Toot

Why Sheniqua so bougie? Lol.


----------



## Sholee

i cant believe you guys are losing sleep over this
you guys are cray cray!!


<3 sleep


----------



## Zane

who is sheniqua


----------



## device

I would just like to say thank you to GodToot for giving me spare green candy, you are amazing.

Going to bed now, night everybody.​


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> Why Sheniqua so bougie? Lol.



Lmao!!!! Them Sheniqua ' s be greedy though. Buying up all that candy


----------



## Cuppycakez

VanishingKira said:


> I would just like to say thank you to GodToot for giving me spare green candy, you are amazing.
> 
> Going to bed now, night everybody.​


 
That's so nice of them! <3 I love people who buy extra for others for free.


----------



## LilD

Zane said:


> who is sheniqua




Bought all da green candy


----------



## Toot

Lol no probs my friend.


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> That's so nice of them! <3 I love people who buy extra for others for free.



I agree


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> Lmao!!!! Them Sheniqua ' s be greedy though. Buying up all that candy


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEverytime yo!

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> Lol no probs my friend.



Your username tho! <3


----------



## LyraVale

I like how we're all explaining our life schedule here, like the mods are taking notes and putting together what would be best for all of us. bahaha, sorry, but...no.


----------



## device

Cuppycakez said:


> That's so nice of them! <3 I love people who buy extra for others for free.



I gave him 100 BTB as a thank you.​


----------



## Sholee

LyraVale said:


> I like how we're all explaining our life schedule here, like the mods are taking notes and putting together what would be best for all of us. bahaha, sorry, but...no.



dont crush their hopes! ahahah


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> I like how we're all explaining our life schedule here, like the mods are taking notes and putting together what would be best for all of us. bahaha, sorry, but...no.


I know I feel bad complaining here all the time.


----------



## LyraVale

Zane said:


> who is sheniqua



This was funnier than the original comment. 

I'm waiting for someone to come in and be like, "why are you guys talking about me? I didn't even get any candy."


----------



## Bird

And I was going to buy candy for 5k TBT back then... >V> Anyways, thank you admins for the crazy, exhilarating restock with a countdown timer. That was my first time doing this.


----------



## Toot

LyraVale said:


> I like how we're all explaining our life schedule here, like the mods are taking notes and putting together what would be best for all of us. bahaha, sorry, but...no.



Lol I son't think pople meant it like that. I just think they were making conversation. Especially since a lot of pople would miss it because of that.


----------



## Guero101

While we are thanking people. I'll thank Witch for giving me the red candy earlier and Callaway for the giveaway in which I won the blue candy! Try taking my blue and red candy Sheniqua. Lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want to eb able to get TBT from posting here man. I'd be making BANK  OMG what if the mods set up like a monopoly thing here?  

Sorry so off topic.


----------



## Toot

Bird said:


> And I was going to buy candy for 5k TBT back then... >V> Anyways, thank you admins for the crazy, exhilarating restock with a countdown timer. That was my first time doing this.



I know. It was so fun. I actually wouldn't mind if I didn't get one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> While we are thanking people. I'll thank Witch for giving me the red candy earlier and Callaway for the giveaway in which I won the blue candy! Try taking my blue and red candy Sheniqua. Lmao



XD


----------



## LyraVale

No, I know. I like to complain too. I was sad when the thread was temporarily closed, cuz I had no where to go for my whining. 

It's very therapeutic.


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> I want to eb able to get TBT from posting here man. I'd be making BANK  OMG what if the mods set up like a monopoly thing here?
> 
> Sorry so off topic.



That is probably why it's disabled lol.


----------



## Sholee

we need an anonymous rant thread~


----------



## Guero101

LyraVale said:


> This was funnier than the original comment.
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to come in and be like, "why are you guys talking about me? I didn't even get any candy."



Ouch... (;

lol I'd start crying if someone on. Here is named Sheniqua and comments here.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Need to go post somewhere else and get TBT. Buy guys! <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

At first, I wanted the green candy collectible, but then I decided that since it was overhyped, I'm not falling for it anymore. I'll be selling my other candies as well. For now on, I'm only collecting birthstones and some other cool items.


----------



## LyraVale

Guero101 said:


> Ouch... (;
> 
> lol I'd start crying if someone on. Here is named Sheniqua and comments here.



...and I would die of happiness.  It would be just so randomly amazing.


----------



## Toot

The blue candy will be funny. I still see them restocking around 5 of them. Lmao.


----------



## Sholee

how about... a non giftable blue candy! that'll show sheniqua!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I know when the blue candy restock comes, I know when to stay off of TBT. I'm not going to a site during a lag session.


----------



## Chris

LyraVale said:


> I like how we're all explaining our life schedule here, like the mods are taking notes and putting together what would be best for all of us. bahaha, sorry, but...no.



Yeah, sure, we're totally taking notes. 

I'm playing _Fantasy Life_.


----------



## Toot

Sholee said:


> how about... a non giftable blue candy! that'll show sheniqua!



LMAO!!


----------



## Justin

Okay guys, have your voice be heard for tomorrow: http://strawpoll.me/2875502


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> Yeah, sure, we're totally taking notes.
> 
> I'm playing _Fantasy Life_.



Can confirm.


----------



## Gracelia

Apple2012 said:


> If I know when the blue candy restock comes, I know when to stay off of TBT. I'm not going to a site during a lag session.



Guess u will be offline for 30 seconds or so


----------



## Toot

Apple2012 said:


> If I know when the blue candy restock comes, I know when to stay off of TBT. I'm not going to a site during a lag session.



It'll probably be worse than the one that occurred with this restock.


----------



## Zulehan

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I missed the re-stock but I won the last green candy from Cal's giveaway. I can't believe how lucky I am (very unexpected).


That is awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## Sholee

countdown = more than 1 person get a chance
impromptu = prob 1-2 people will hoard them all


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Gracelia said:


> Guess u will be offline for 30 seconds or so



Or Justin can ban me until the restock session is over for the day.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> Or Justin can ban me until the restock session is over for the day.



you don't make any sense.. why do you want to be banned for 30 seconds of lag
might as well not come back until halloween is over since he's restocking everyday 

>_<


----------



## Justin

Apple2012 said:


> Or Justin can ban me until the restock session is over for the day.



That can be arranged. 

_for 1000 bells_


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got a green candy. Less pissed


----------



## Toot

Countdown results are fun. You should stick with it.


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> countdown = more than 1 person get a chance
> impromptu = prob 1-2 people will hoard them all



But I still think impromptu is better, because at least it doesn't crash with things in people's carts. 
When you think you got it and it lags...that's extra sucky.


----------



## Gracelia

Apple2012 said:


> Or Justin can ban me until the restock session is over for the day.



 what the heck.................................... dramatic much
how about you just log off and don't come for the day?????


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> how about... a non giftable blue candy! that'll show sheniqua!



That's brilliant, actually.    It may kill the marketplace, but it will reduce hoarding for sure.  Maybe have some restocks where it's not gift-able, some that are.  I don't know, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Gracelia

Also, very close to voting impromptu but went with countdown v_v


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> countdown = more than 1 person get a chance
> impromptu = prob 1-2 people will hoard them all



That's a good point. Wish I could change my vote on the pole.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Who is the "sheniqua" that bought said candy?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Gracelia said:


> what the heck.................................... dramatic much
> how about you just log off and don't come for the day?????



But what about my blog? I like to write entries for my blog everyday. So I'm not going to get him to ban me, but I'll try to stay off when the restock occurs.


----------



## Sholee

LyraVale said:


> But I still think impromptu is better, because at least it doesn't crash with things in people's carts.
> When you think you got it and it lags...that's extra sucky.



yeah it lags, but it also helps to stop the hoarders, the lag allowed most people to get only 1-2 green candies. I didn't see one person buying 5+ like i do with the random restocks

can admins see who is buying the collectibles and how many during the restocks?


----------



## LyraVale

Well, if we knew at least a window of when a restock would happen, I think that would be better than a countdown. 

That way we wouldn't have to check every 5 minutes for a 24 hour period, but just for a 1-2 hour period. We could still have lives...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sholee said:


> countdown = more than 1 person get a chance
> impromptu = prob 1-2 people will hoard them all



Tbh that's how I was yesterday with the red candy stock. Bought 13


----------



## Gracelia

Apple2012 said:


> But what about my blog? I like to write entries for my blog everyday. So I'm not going to get him to ban me, but I'll try to stay off when the restock occurs.



*you* just suggested he should ban you for a day......................... don't come back asking me about ur blog . what would i know. anyway, pls stop bc my brain hurts. if you need to further discuss tihs or something pm me, but dont expect an answer _lol_


----------



## Toot

Gracelia said:


> *you* just suggested he should ban you for a day......................... don't come back asking me about ur blog . what would i know. anyway, pls stop bc my brain hurts. if you need to further discuss tihs or something pm me, but dont expect an answer _lol_



Lol it was only a joke.


----------



## Sholee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Bought 13



Guys! i found sheniqua!!! 
she's a he!

O_O


----------



## Chris

Sholee said:


> can admins see who is buying the collectibles and how many during the restocks?



Yes, they can see a log of this.


----------



## gnoixaim

GodToot said:


> Lol it was only a joke.



I highly doubt it was a joke tbh, lmao.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sholee said:


> Guys! i found sheniqua!!!
> she's a he!
> 
> O_O


Heh I was the sheniqua yesterday. I didn't get a green candy during the stock

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Yes, they can see a log of this.



No one is safe......


----------



## Toot

Tina said:


> Yes, they can see a log of this.



So go head and ban Sheniqua ;3


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> Yes, they can see a log of this.



I silently judge in the corner when I see someone buy 10.


----------



## Sholee

Tina said:


> Yes, they can see a log of this.



it would be great to see statistics after all this is over 
btwn which restocks allow more disbursements to members

1 by 1
countdown
impromptu

it may help future restocks to be more fair?


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> Guys! i found sheniqua!!!
> she's a he!
> 
> O_O



Well done Sholee! Really Sheniqua?! 13 red candies?! Ain't nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## buuunii

Ima wait for blue candies. I need them in my life.


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> I silently judge in the corner when I see someone buy 10.



We all do. We all do.

And yet we'd totally do it too, if we could. :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Justin said:


> I silently judge in the corner when I see someone buy 10.



Yea people who do that are the worst.....


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> I silently judge in the corner when I see someone buy 10.



Hahaha I wondered if you guys are sometimes just sat there shaking your heads during restocks.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> I silently judge in the corner when I see someone buy 10.



I'd judge too.  Like more then 10 is just greedy. Bt whatever

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do judge actually but yeah


----------



## Maruchan

Justin said:


> I silently judge in the corner when I see someone buy 10.


*sweatdrop* 



GodToot said:


> Lol it was only a joke.


Hmmm nope, it wasn't.


----------



## Toot

Lol it seemed like it was taken the wrong way to me, but whatevs. (｢･ω･)｢ﾎｲ


----------



## roseychuu

i think everyone has at least a little bit of greed inside them, so i suppose it's only normal for there to be at least one person who will attempt to get 10 or more for their own personal reasons. But it is not fair when you think about everyone else who didn't have the chance to get one themselves. I guess overall it's also just luck? (like when you want to buy good seats to a concert or something aha ///) 



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea people who do that are the worst.....



judging from what i've seen around here, i'd say look who is talking considering i believe you were one of the few who bought quite a few red candies


----------



## Toot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea people who do that are the worst.....



Ooooh i guess i read this wrong. I thought you were against silent judging. Lel


----------



## PandaNikita

Zulehan said:


> Now that is what I call a_ strategic_ donation, heh.


Yes it was mwahaha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I did sell a few red candies... Then bought more from other people


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> I silently judge in the corner when I see someone buy 10.



I have no shame. I bought 5 red candies and 4 green candies. I plan on reselling lower than normal so I can keep up with my giveaway and help my friends out.


I HAVE NO REGRETS!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*in the corner hoarding*

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I did sell a few red candies... Then bought more from other people



No more red candy hoarding?


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> I have no shame. I bought 5 red candies and 4 green candies. I plan on reselling lower than normal so I can keep up with my giveaway and help my friends out.
> 
> 
> I HAVE NO REGRETS!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *in the corner hoarding*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No more red candy hoarding?



Can i buy a green candy?


----------



## PandaNikita

Cadbberry said:


> Can i buy a green candy?



I'm gonna post it in the Marketplace but PM me :3


----------



## Toot

Why are the tags for this thread so idiotic? Lol


----------



## Zulehan

Justin said:


> I silently judge in the corner when I see someone buy 10.


Pfft, I gave away all those summer collectibles, so I ain't got a guilty conscience, no sir.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PandaNikita said:


> No more red candy hoarding?



I still have the 10 red candies in my inventory


----------



## Zane

GodToot said:


> Why are the tags for this thread so idiotic? Lol



I think most of them got added when Justin did the 1 green candy restocked every minute thing


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I still have the 10 red candies in my inventory



......I see >___> haha same


----------



## LyraVale

GodToot said:


> Why are the tags for this thread so idiotic? Lol



I kinda like them lol...they have a life of their own.

I always forget tags until someone mentions them.

ahaha they put Sheniqua XD


----------



## Sholee

Sheniqua is alive!!


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> Sheniqua is alive!!



I clicked on the tag, just HOPING other threads would come up. 

More disappointing than not getting a green candy. ;_;


----------



## DeadJo

Will there be a restock tomorrow with the countdown? Also, if anyone knows, how long was the countdown? 15 minutes? 5 minutes? 1 hour?

Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Jovi

LyraVale said:


> I clicked on the tag, just HOPING other threads would come up.
> 
> More disappointing than not getting a green candy. ;_;



Hhahahah. This is great not gonna lie.


----------



## Sholee

DeadJo said:


> Will there be a restock tomorrow with the countdown? Also, if anyone knows, how long was the countdown? 15 minutes? 5 minutes? 1 hour?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions.



around 3 minutes i think


----------



## LyraVale

Jovi said:


> Hhahahah. This is great not gonna lie.



I fixed it, now if anyone clicks it they won't be completely disappointed.

EDIT: oh no why didn't it work? I promise there's another thread where she appeared...oh well


----------



## DeadJo

Sholee said:


> around 3 minutes i think



Ah I see. Thank you for the information.


----------



## PandaNikita

Count down was 15 minutes


----------



## Sholee

PandaNikita said:


> Count down was 15 minutes



ooooo okay my bad, i only saw the timer when justin came back


----------



## PandaNikita

It was set for 10, he forgot the restock _again lol_ and reset the time for 5 minutes


----------



## DeadJo

PandaNikita said:


> It was set for 10, he forgot the restock _again lol_ and reset the time for 5 minutes



Good to know. Thanks.

I'll keep lurking to see if there is any news on restocks tomorrow.


----------



## PandaNikita

Omg.... top poster O___O _Callaway's fault_


----------



## Justin

Repost: http://strawpoll.me/2875502

I will use this for tomorrow.


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> Repost: http://strawpoll.me/2875502
> 
> I will use this for tomorrow.



Thank you for doing a poll Justin


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Btw, I would do them mid morning PST... like after 8 but not after 12 lol. That would make it easy for all people to grab some.


----------



## Guero101

I'll take credit for the Sheniqua tag. A thank ya! Hehe my girl Sheniqua be buying all them candies fo herself


----------



## Ayaya

Justin said:


> Repost: http://strawpoll.me/2875502
> 
> I will use this for tomorrow.



Thanks for having this poll Justin! 
Picked countdown since it makes it fair for those who don't refresh the shop every 5 minutes


----------



## Sholee

Lolli Lolli Lollipop 달콤하게 다가와


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ughhhhh I missed the restock again.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> More disappointing than not getting a green candy. ;_;


Think again <3


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Think again <3



Seriously?! Thank you so much Chibi.Hoshi, you're awesomeeee!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Now all that is left for me to get is the blue candy~ Bring it on!



LyraVale said:


> Seriously?! Thank you so much Chibi.Hoshi, you're awesomeeee!


You're welcome <3


----------



## Vizionari

I had a feeling I would miss it again ;_;


----------



## NSFW

kinda happy i got a green candy but if i was still aiming for it it would be a pain in the butt omg


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> kinda happy i got a green candy but if i was still aiming for it it would be a pain in the butt omg



Bleh. My shop lags so much when I even refresh there's like nothing I can do >_< WE shall catch the next one. Hopefully.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I read that wrong. Congrats you got one haha!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Wait, is a timer up already? Because I don't see one anywhere, and people have been talking about a timer... :/


----------



## NSFW

Cuppycakez said:


> Bleh. My shop lags so much when I even refresh there's like nothing I can do >_< WE shall catch the next one. Hopefully.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I read that wrong. Congrats you got one haha!



omg tbh id get one more though but i cant the server would be like v slow though
im not trying to ''hog'' but i just want 2 like callaway shed keep doubles but keep 1 for herself and giveaway others or just ''keep and sell'' them imo


----------



## Cuppycakez

ADanishMuffin said:


> Wait, is a timer up already? Because I don't see one anywhere, and people have been talking about a timer... :/



Nooooo, the timer was up an hour or two ago when the restock happened. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also want two haha. I want to do a giveaway with them all for someone if I can possibly get doubles of them all. ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y

Missed it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Again


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cuppycakez said:


> Nooooo, the timer was up an hour or two ago when the restock happened.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also want two haha. I want to do a giveaway with them all for someone if I can possibly get doubles of them all. ;-;



Oh, okay, thanks! I hope it appears again soon. I need to be alert...


----------



## LyraVale

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh, okay, thanks! I hope it appears again soon. I need to be alert...



It appeared on the shop only, not the whole site, fyi. You still have to keep an eye on the shop.


----------



## Sholee

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh, okay, thanks! I hope it appears again soon. I need to be alert...



there wont be any more restocks until tomorrow justin said
go to sleep


----------



## PandaNikita

Lol everyone was in Callaway's thread XD


----------



## B e t h a n y

http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540

Come join if you haven't, no ones online right now xD


----------



## NSFW

#hopewegetbluecandy
(oct 30th)


----------



## ADanishMuffin

LyraVale said:


> It appeared on the shop only, not the whole site, fyi. You still have to keep an eye on the shop.



Okay. I guess I'll still lurk there.



Sholee said:


> there wont be any more restocks until tomorrow justin said
> go to sleep



I'm not sleepy lol because where I live it's 1 pm. Well, thanks for telling me that there won't be a restock until tomorrow!


----------



## B e t h a n y

#letshopebethgetsgreencandy


----------



## IMMaburt24

I agree! BEth shall have green candy!


----------



## Cadbberry

NOOOO MISSED ANOTHER RESTOCK ;3; curse you TV and migraines and other things


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eh like 5 or 6 hours ago.


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> Eh like 5 or 6 hours ago.


Oh that one, disregard my last statement XD


----------



## B e t h a n y

psst come on chat


----------



## B e t h a n y

http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


----------



## r a t

Ugh will there be anymore restocks? ;c I was asleep~


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Antlers said:


> Ugh will there be anymore restocks? ;c I was asleep~



I'm pretty sure Justin said there won't be anymore restocks until tomorrow. You can go back to sleep now! XD


----------



## kassie

They should do a morning restock for EU.  Pacific time got a candy restock at around 9.


----------



## r a t

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm pretty sure Justin said there won't be anymore restocks until tomorrow. You can go back to sleep now! XD



Nonoo I'm in the UK xD I've just woke up, right now it's 8:30am ;u;


----------



## ellabella12345

How long till the next one?


----------



## Zuko

Jjst woke up . Missed it again ;o


----------



## Danielkang2

I have not caught one green candy restock. And I've stayed for 10 hours.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Antlers said:


> Nonoo I'm in the UK xD I've just woke up, right now it's 8:30am ;u;



Oh. Well then, good morning! XD


----------



## Justin

Pst, it's happening in 2 minutes. x


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm so happy I woke up 7 minutes before the restock


----------



## sej

I got 1!!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Woot! Made it in time!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Justin said:


> Pst, it's happening in 2 minutes. x



Is it over?  Ugh, missed _another..._ TAT


----------



## r a t

ADanishMuffin said:


> Is it over?  Ugh, missed _another..._ TAT



Ugh me too x_x


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I got scared for a moment when I started to refresh the shop page and I think it almost borked on me. But I got lucky and managed to snag 2.


----------



## kassie

Yay~ Glad to see some of the people waiting for them got some! 

Is the site super laggy for everyone else? Or just me. o wo


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Antlers said:


> Ugh me too x_x



How many were restocked? I hope there's another one around this time tomorrow...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vannilllabeth said:


> #letshopebethgetsgreencandy


I'm sorry baby I failed you. ;-;


----------



## Klinkguin

It was really laggy for me when I refreshed the shop when the timer was at like 3 seconds. I was worried that I wasn't gonna get one.


----------



## Danielkang2

I didn't get anything. It's still not restocked for me. ><


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> How many were restocked? I hope there's another one around this time tomorrow...


There was 225, now 242. Do the math.


----------



## sej

It was actually really laggy for me, but suprisingly I got one


----------



## kassie

Yeah, everything else was working perfectly fine and there's TBT still loading. xD;


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> There was 225, now 242. Do the math.



Oh, so 17? >.< Gosh, the candy set is like the _only_ one I want to complete... TAT

I am so sad right now. :'(


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

It seemed it got that way after the countdown ended. When it did, I immediately clicked on Jack's shop and it was taking awhile. I then proceeded to refresh a few times. After 3rd-4th hit of F5 key, it fully loaded. Went with my quick clicking plan and managed to snag a couple of sweet apple green candies.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> It was actually really laggy for me, but suprisingly I got one


It was the same for I.

I didn't get one for poor Vannilllabeth.


----------



## Luna_Solara

It's been laggy for me too, on my computer and on my phone 
Still hoping I can get one green candy and one red candy


----------



## ADanishMuffin

OMG SOMEONE GIFTED ME A GREEN CANDY THANK YOU SO MUCH DULCET


----------



## Klinkguin

I hope there is another restock sometime today for the people that didn't get one


----------



## r a t

ADanishMuffin said:


> OMG SOMEONE GIFTED ME A GREEN CANDY THANK YOU SO MUCH DULCET



SAAMEE I'M SOO HAPPYY


----------



## Zuko

Are you kidding me.... I missed it for the fifth time because I went to get breakfast... This is so annoying .-.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Antlers said:


> SAAMEE I'M SOO HAPPYY



*high fives


----------



## Zuko

Anyone got a spare I can  buy? :c


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Is that you Santa?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

There's bound to be more re-stocks. Also, I'm good on green candy now. Now I just gotta relax until blue candy becomes a thing.

Also, just curious, was Justin trolling on the possibility of forgetting to re-stock after the end of the countdown? Cause the ticker said that if someone told him that he forgot, they'd get a free blue candy.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Also, just curious, was Justin trolling on the possibility of forgetting to re-stock after the end of the countdown? Cause the ticker said that if someone told him that he forgot, they'd get a free blue candy.


Justin got distracted at the last restock. He restocked 10 minutes late from the original countdown.


----------



## Klinkguin

Wait wut. I swear I clicked purchase twice. Instead it gave me 4 green candies and still charged me xD I'm not complaining though lol


----------



## sej

Klinkguin said:


> Wait wut. I swear I clicked purchase twice. Instead it gave me 4 green candies and still charged me xD I'm not complaining though lol



Cuh, greedy xD

Lol, jk


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Well, he was definitely on top of things just now. Good job Justin!


----------



## Ayaya

Aw I missed it again


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Ayaya said:


> Aw I missed it again



yep me too


----------



## Ayaya

THANK YOU DULCET OMG you didn't have to ;_;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Dulect is the true Santa here.


----------



## Justin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Justin got distracted at the last restock. He restocked 10 minutes late from the original countdown.





Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Well, he was definitely on top of things just now. Good job Justin!



Actually messed up the one _before_ that as well! Whoops.

I like how everyone assumed the worst and thought I was purposely trolling them.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> I like how everyone assumed the worst and thought I was purposely trolling them.


Poor Justin. ;-;

*hugs*


----------



## Zuko

Justin said:


> Actually messed up the one _before_ that as well! Whoops.
> 
> I like how everyone assumed the worst and thought I was purposely trolling them.



Lets be honest, Jubs, it wouldn't be surprising. Would it? :-(


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

You work so hard Justin. And it was very considerate that you posted a 2-minute warning on the next re-stock. I'm sure everyone appreciates that. *joins in to hug*


----------



## Justin

Zuko said:


> Lets be honest, Jubs, it wouldn't be surprising. Would it? :-(



I guess it IS a good idea... so thanks for giving it to me guys! <3


----------



## Zuko

Justin said:


> I guess it IS a good idea... so thanks for giving it to me guys! <3



Haha, always thinking positively xD


----------



## Luna_Solara

Justin said:


> I guess it IS a good idea... so thanks for giving it to me guys! <3



Haha mischievous, much? Lol jk, but in all seriousness, thanks for posting a 2-minute warning for us this morning. I'm just grateful that I was home for once during a Re-stock... I've been at work for the last few and either missed them entirely or got really aggravated with a crappy signal.


----------



## Drake789

Ahhh just woke up, I guess I missed another green candy restock for like the 5th time D:


----------



## kassie

LOL I just read the tags.
"_candy flavored tears_"


----------



## Sanaki

lol seems like the green candies are restocked at the same time every morning


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Dulect is the true Santa here.



I know right? Praise for dulcet!


----------



## Guero101

Hmmm missed another. Doesn't surprise me. Bye Sheniqua!


----------



## Toot

selcouth said:


> LOL I just read the tags.
> "_candy flavored tears_"


Lmao that was th ed best one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw missed it! But yeah congrats to those who got one!


----------



## Toot

I missed it as well. It was at 4am. Toot was in bed lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

It was at 4 am for me too I think. I'm EST so. Cakez was also in bed.


----------



## Coach

I hate the fact that it is the holidays, I get up really late and miss restocks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also had a dream about blue candy being put out early


----------



## Klinkguin

Coach said:


> I hate the fact that it is the holidays, I get up really late and miss restocks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also had a dream about blue candy being put out early



I actually woke up late for me xD I woke up 7 minutes before the restock, I saw the timer.


----------



## Trickilicky

Think we'll be lucky enough to get a timer for the blue candy?


----------



## Hyperpesta

missed it .


----------



## Cuppycakez

Trickilicky said:


> Think we'll be lucky enough to get a timer for the blue candy?



No, probably not, you jinxed us!


----------



## Trickilicky

Cuppycakez said:


> No, probably not, you jinxed us!



I touched wood when I wrote that, so it should cancel out the jinx ;-) lol


----------



## buuunii

Will the blue candies be coming out soon?


----------



## Toot

There was a poll for impromptu or countdown restocks. It looked like countdown won.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope they stick to it lol. 

http://Strawpoll.me/2875502


----------



## buuunii

GodToot said:


> There was a poll for impromptu or countdown restocks. It looked like countdown won.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I hope they stick to it lol.
> 
> http://Strawpoll.me/2875502



That didn't answer my question but thanks xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10

buuunii said:


> Will the blue candies be coming out soon?



The 30th


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I did actually dream about these forums OMG.
I was on the run with my dad, got caught and one of the mods called me in and I got a warning!


----------



## Toot

buuunii said:


> That didn't answer my question but thanks xD



I didn't think I was answering a question.  I was just saying lol.  What was your question?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh.. the blue candies will probably be restocked closer to Halloween... probably like the 40th or halloween itself. Only Beiber knows.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

30th, haha.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The bell tree direct states the blue candy will be stocked October 30th


----------



## Toot

Oh god. .. I said the 40th lol.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

GodToot said:


> Oh god. .. I said the 40th lol.



Has it been a long day for you?


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Oh god. .. I said the 40th lol.



You just meant November 9th. 
- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Will the blue candies be coming out soon?



And the 30th! Is why I need to sleep good tonight and tomorrow to catch the restocks! For the blue anyway.


----------



## Toot

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Has it been a long day for you?



Nah... just an early morning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> You just meant November 9th.


lol


----------



## NSFW

Cuppycakez said:


> You just meant November 9th.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And the 30th! Is why I need to sleep good tonight and tomorrow to catch the restocks! For the blue anyway.



where are you even from
its the 28 tomorrow is 29


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I miss out on another green candy restock, that's fine. Because I'm not collecting candies anymore. In fact, I sold every candy I didn't win in a giveaway thread and kept the fifth yellow candy inactive. Now I will cheer on for those who don't have the green candy and blue candy to get some.


----------



## device

Apple2012 said:


> If I miss out on another green candy restock, that's fine. Because I'm not collecting candies anymore. In fact, I sold every candy I didn't win in a giveaway thread and kept the fifth yellow candy inactive. Now I will cheer on for those who don't have the green candy and blue candy to get some.



You are our cheerleader then? I am hoping to get blue candy.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

VanishingKira said:


> You are our cheerleader then? I am hoping to get blue candy.​



Well I hope you do so too.


----------



## NSFW

i doubt im not getting any blue candy but i want one though
my luck was p good in green candy until the server became slow


----------



## buuunii

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i doubt im not getting any blue candy but i want one though
> my luck was p good in green candy until the server became slow



Same here! I'm Hoping on getting some blue candy! I almost had the green but my mobile was too slow.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> where are you even from
> its the 28 tomorrow is 29



I know.  Murrica's where I'm from. I need to get a lot of sleep today so I can be up as much as needed to catch restocks on the 30th. So 12 AM to 12 AM if needed. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Blue is my favorite but I honestly want them all haha. Blue is what most people want. But there's going to be lots there trying to buy just to sell for 3 k a pop.


----------



## device

buuunii said:


> Same here! I'm Hoping on getting some blue candy! I almost had the green but my mobile was too slow.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Good luck to you and everybody else, hope you guys get what you want. Will there be another restock for green and red candy?​


----------



## Cuppycakez

VanishingKira said:


> Good luck to you and everybody else, hope you guys get what you want. Will there be another restock for green and red candy?​



I'm going to say, if there's another red restock it's going to be some time today. But there already was one today, so not getting hopes up on it.  But pretty sure there will be some type of one, because it'll be the day before Blue. But they could also wait and do the restocks all at a time, green, blue, and red, and surprise people!


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> I know.  Murrica's where I'm from. I need to get a lot of sleep today so I can be up as much as needed to catch restocks on the 30th. So 12 AM to 12 AM if needed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Blue is my favorite but I honestly want them all haha. Blue is what most people want. But there's going to be lots there trying to buy just to sell for 3 k a pop.



God you don't know what you're talking about... It's actually 900k a pop. たく


----------



## buuunii

VanishingKira said:


> Good luck to you and everybody else, hope you guys get what you want. Will there be another restock for green and red candy?​



Thanks! But I just realized I have class on the 30th so I probably won't catch the restock!

Can someone get some for me?? ;3;
I'll pay ya! I just really want the blue candy!
It matches my mayor ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> God you don't know what you're talking about... It's actually 900k a pop. たく


What?!?!? 900k? I have no hopes. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Thanks! But I just realized I have class on the 30th so I probably won't catch the restock!
> 
> Can someone get some for me?? ;3;
> I'll pay ya! I just really want the blue candy!
> It matches my mayor ;-;


I'll do everything I can to snag you one since your the amazing buuunii <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll try. But I've never gotten anything from a restock so heh heh :/


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> What?!?!? 900k? I have no hopes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I'll do everything I can to snag you one since your the amazing buuunii <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll try. But I've never gotten anything from a restock so heh heh :/



Neither have I
Nothing good anyway XD

Let's not lose hope!


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Neither have I
> Nothing good anyway XD
> 
> Let's not lose hope!



I shall keep my hope alive by..... not sure! Maybe stare at the one picture (the one in the second spoiler)  in my signature but yeah. heh heh that sounded stupid. <3


----------



## Amissapanda

Ahahahaha... I went to bed one hour before the green restock. That figures.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I really want a blue candy... If I don't make it I hope someone will grab one for me


----------



## Blizzard

The Hidden Owl said:


> I really want a blue candy... If I don't make it I hope someone will grab one for me



If I could I would.  I'm staring at your pink houses and drooling.

Duh.  Wrong color.  I just woke up.


----------



## Gosalyne

GodToot said:


> There was a poll for impromptu or countdown restocks. It looked like countdown won.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I hope they stick to it lol.
> 
> http://Strawpoll.me/2875502



Where do they show the count-down?


----------



## Coach

Gosalyne said:


> Where do they show the count-down?



In the shop


----------



## Gosalyne

Coach said:


> In the shop



Oh thanks a lot.
I still crave a green candy >_<

Do you know if they will restock today again?


----------



## LyraVale

That's funny, first thing I do when I wake up is jump on here to see what you guys are saying. XD

Any news on when they might restock again?


----------



## r a t

Gosalyne said:


> Oh thanks a lot.
> I still crave a green candy >_<
> 
> Do you know if they will restock today again?



Some of us got lucky and were given free ones ;u;


----------



## Gosalyne

Antlers said:


> Some of us got lucky and were given free ones ;u;



Really? REALLY!?! HOW!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Awww.... No one gave me free stuff <- LIE!!! (hehe)


----------



## Coach

When the timer is in the shop, it's impossible to miss


----------



## LyraVale

Antlers said:


> Some of us got lucky and were given free ones ;u;



I did too! I really want to figure out how to repay the kindness...or at least pass it on. 

Lots of people are being generous and doing giveaways too, right now.


----------



## r a t

LyraVale said:


> I did too! I really want to figure out how to repay the kindness...or at least pass it on.
> 
> Lots of people are being generous and doing giveaways too, right now.



I sent the sender 150tbt but they sent it back xD I feel incredibly lucky ;w; But I still want to repay the kindness too..


----------



## device

Antlers said:


> I sent the sender 150tbt but they sent it back xD I feel incredibly lucky ;w; But I still want to repay the kindness too..



Someone very kindly gave me green candy free too, but then I sent them some BTB as a thank you. Just need blue candy now, I will probably have to buy it from marketplace sadly.​


----------



## Hyperpesta

I need to wait for a green restock, any idea when there will next be one mods?


----------



## LyraVale

Antlers said:


> I sent the sender 150tbt but they sent it back xD I feel incredibly lucky ;w; But I still want to repay the kindness too..



Yeah it's hard to just take it and say thank you. Especially when they just made your day. 
I always struggle with this when someone does something good for me. XD


----------



## r a t

LyraVale said:


> Yeah it's hard to just take it and say thank you. Especially when they just made your day.
> I always struggle with this when someone does something good for me. XD



Why can't they just take my money xD

Could say the same for trying to buy these collectibles.. ; - ;


----------



## LyraVale

Antlers said:


> Why can't they just take my money xD
> 
> Could say the same for trying to buy these collectibles.. ; - ;



lol...I tell myself I'll just try to help them out too someday...hopefully.
But then I remember, I never have extras of any collectibles anyone else would want. XD


----------



## Justin

G'morning folks


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm in your future, so good afternoon. Hahaha.


----------



## Trickilicky

Justin said:


> G'morning folks



Morning/evening! I like today's sig pic ^_^


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Blizzard said:


> If I could I would.  I'm staring at your pink houses and drooling.
> 
> Duh.  Wrong color.  I just woke up.


Lol... ty!  I need to fix it... but I don't want to get rid of my AWESOME ORANGE


----------



## Slayer_Buffy

Feels like a better morning today.


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> G'morning folks



Now it begins...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Trickilicky said:


> Morning/evening! I like today's sig pic ^_^



Oh yeah me too! It's cute!  And good morning!


----------



## LilD

PandaNikita said:


> Now it begins...



Oh no and here I thought I was getting to take a nap 

Game on


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> G'morning folks



gmorning~

will there be more restocks today?


----------



## Gosalyne

Justin said:


> G'morning folks



Oh-oooh! 

*flexes refresh button*


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> Now it begins...



Nah, I think it was just an innocent good morning...


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> Nah, I think it was just an innocent good morning...



Same. Green already restocked once today.


----------



## Guero101

LyraVale said:


> Nah, I think it was just an innocent good morning...



I agree. Sheniqua already bought the green candy at 4 a.m. this morning


----------



## Gosalyne

LyraVale said:


> Nah, I think it was just an innocent good morning...



A.... *greeeeeenn* innocent good morning???


----------



## Justin

Or was it?!?!

Dun dun dun...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> A.... *greeeeeenn* innocent good morning???



hee hee lol


----------



## LilD

Guero101 said:


> I agree. Sheniqua already bought the green candy at 4 a.m. this morning



Now when is Sheniqua gonn a sell some, hm?  Cause that's were I'm at with this...overpaying to end the green madness


----------



## Gosalyne

Justin said:


> Or was it?!?!
> 
> Dun dun dun...



*hides in the closet*
(i was always scared of suspense movies - such as *green* shark attack and others)


----------



## Justin

Lol I love you guys. You're gonna confuse so many random clueless people with Sheniqua.


----------



## Zuko

LyraVale said:


> Nah, I think it was just an innocent good morning...



Jubs knows what hes doing ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is Sheniqua ObzMdkp?


----------



## r a t

Gosalyne said:


> *hides in the closet*
> (i was always scared of suspense movies - such as *green* shark attack and others)



Especially when they're on *invisible* mode..


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Lol I love you guys. You're gonna confuse so many random clueless people with Sheniqua.



That's the point! They'll be all "Who's that?" while we are at the shop buying candy. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kind of want to buy two more yellow candies so I have ten. ;-;


----------



## LyraVale

The point is S/HE knows who S/HE is...and s/he better start sharing! or not...


----------



## Gosalyne

Antlers said:


> Especially when they're on *invisible* mode..



Nono! _De facto_! My heart rate is 112 ... and 1/2 per minute! 
Worse than a half marathon.


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> Or was it?!?!
> 
> Dun dun dun...



I knew it... jk haha good morning Justin!


----------



## LilD

I want to believe


----------



## device

Countdown is up, try not to troll us again Justin?​


----------



## Hyperpesta

Check the shop people!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bleh I feel clueless if I should focuse on school because there already was a restock today but stilllllll there's that chance


----------



## Gosalyne

*WWWOOAAAAAAAH*!!!! The COUNT-DOWN! I see IT!!!
You were right! You cannot miss it!

*prepares pot of strong coffee*


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Check the shop people!



I WANTED IT TO BE A SECRET


----------



## Hyperpesta

It will never be a secret with these lot.


----------



## Zuko

Gais, dun forget to let me buy the candies


----------



## Guero101

LyraVale said:


> The point is S/HE knows who S/HE is...and s/he better start sharing! or not...



Amen. Amen. People,  don't be like Sheniqua.


----------



## PandaNikita

Thanks for the countdown justin!


----------



## Kammeh

I hope I can finally get a green/red candy! ;-;


----------



## Amissapanda

Oh my gosh! An incoming restock AND my _Fantasy Life_ game _just_ came in the mail. This is shaping up to be a good day.


----------



## Sholee

Sheniqua... we're watching you!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw thanks for the yellow candy Zuko! <3


----------



## Gosalyne

The count-down is so....sooo... PRETTY! Errrr...
*blip* 
What on earth! I find count-downs "_pretty_" now??? How... how...  pathetic!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosh 21 people herrre    Excited!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Maybe someone has a supprise.


----------



## Zuko

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw thanks for the yellow candy Zuko! <3



" Welcome, You said you were gonna buy 2 and I had 2 spare


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> The count-down is so....sooo... PRETTY! Errrr...
> *blip*
> What on earth! I find count-downs "_pretty_" now??? How... how...  pathetic!



I always love the New Year's ones.


----------



## Chris

Amissapanda said:


> Oh my gosh! An incoming restock AND my _Fantasy Life_ game _just_ came in the mail. This is shaping up to be a good day.



Forget collectibles; _Fantasy Life_ is love! I'm playing it right now.


----------



## Justin

Gosalyne said:


> The count-down is so....sooo... PRETTY! Errrr...
> *blip*
> What on earth! I find count-downs "_pretty_" now??? How... how...  pathetic!



Hmm, let's spice it up a bit.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> Forget collectibles, _Fantasy Life_ is love! I'm playing it right now.



Bleh I want to play so bad


----------



## LilD

Sheniqua has Google fiber and is ready to break hearts


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> I always love the New Year's ones.



.... but still!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Hmm, let's spice it up a bit.



OH GOD


----------



## Zuko

Justin said:


> Hmm, let's spice it up a bit.



7 DAYS LEFT!!


----------



## Juudai

Guero101 said:


> Amen. Amen. People,  don't be like Sheniqua.





Sholee said:


> Sheniqua... we're watching you!


ngl I'm still waiting on fanart.

I figured I should post just once because I never do and it feels weird.


----------



## Gosalyne

Justin said:


> Hmm, let's spice it up a bit.



Interestingly, I find this statement much scarier than the count-down....


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> Hmm, let's spice it up a bit.



what does THAT mean??? lol


----------



## Sholee

mwahahha yes, im at work which means way faster internet


----------



## Cuppycakez

I LOVE IT GLITTER JUSTIN YOUR THE BEST


----------



## Amissapanda

Tina said:


> Forget collectibles; _Fantasy Life_ is love! I'm playing it right now.



I'm really excited to play! _So_ glad that I don't have work today or tomorrow. I'm going to dive right in without guilt.


----------



## Gosalyne

Worse is that I cannot figure out the "spicy" bit!


----------



## PandaNikita

I do want candy


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> mwahahha yes, im at work which means way faster internet



BUY ME ONE AND I'LL LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVE YOU


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hahaha So Glam.


----------



## LilD

LOL I was humming this song in my head this am thinking about re stocks! Too funny. It's a sign, gotta be right?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> Worse is that I cannot figure out the "spicy" bit!



Refresh!


----------



## Gosalyne

Oooooh! Pretty! 
It's really spicy! (had to refresh, though. LOL


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> I LOVE IT GLITTER JUSTIN YOUR THE BEST



Me toooooo! <3


----------



## Trickilicky

I actually laughed out loud at the sparkly new countdown banner, haha :-D


----------



## Hyperpesta

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS MY DAD JUST GAVE ME A NEW COMPUTER MOUSE


Come at me bruh.


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> Refresh!



yeah! I eventually did. Just in case.


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> mwahahha yes, im at work which means way faster internet



Same here!! I got it this time! Look out Sheniqua! Gonna get real in a few minutes


----------



## Gosalyne

J o s h said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS MY DAD JUST GAVE ME A NEW COMPUTER MOUSE
> 
> 
> Come at me bruh.



Hopefully it has a BIG refresh button!


----------



## Kammeh

J o s h said:


> Maybe someone has a supprise.



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE RED CANDY I AM SO GRATEFUL OMG <33333


----------



## Hyperpesta

Gosalyne said:


> Hopefully it has a BIG refresh button!



My laptop Refresing dont take long


----------



## Justin

Gosalyne said:


> Hopefully it has a BIG refresh button!



Assign the right click button to refresh!


----------



## LyraVale

Hey BTW, why did they separate the shops? 

It makes refreshing for the Halloween shop just a tad harder, with an extra step.

Is there anyway to refresh just that shop, cuz when I refresh, I still have to go to the right shop...and in a restock it adds an extra 5 hours to each refresh....


----------



## Gosalyne

9.5 minutes!
Still time to boil a couple of Yoshi eggs ^____^


----------



## Zuko

I bet I'm not gonna get one :c I'll try tho


----------



## Chris

Oh dear. Be scared everyone. 

*NB: We Are The 45% = Justin*

[28/10/2014 18:17:34] We Are The 45%: check the shop
[28/10/2014 18:17:47] Tina: LOL
[28/10/2014 18:18:13] Tina: glittery
[28/10/2014 18:18:39] We Are The 45%: oh man
[28/10/2014 18:18:47] We Are The 45%: this is how i'm going to entertain myself for the day
[28/10/2014 18:18:51] We Are The 45%: restocking is old
[28/10/2014 18:18:55] We Are The 45%: that's no fun anymore
[28/10/2014 18:18:58] We Are The 45%: restock BANNERS?
[28/10/2014 18:18:59] We Are The 45%: that's fun
[28/10/2014 18:19:15] Tina: umm. did you get enough sleep?
[28/10/2014 18:19:17] Tina: hehe
[28/10/2014 18:19:20] We Are The 45%: NO
[28/10/2014 18:19:32] We Are The 45%: BUCKLE IN TBT
[28/10/2014 18:19:36] We Are The 45%: THIS IS GONNA BE A WILD RIDE​


----------



## Gosalyne

Justin said:


> Assign the right click button to refresh!



Haha! I have a Mac. They really have ONE silly button! 
*punches Mac in the face*


----------



## LyraVale

Gosalyne said:


> Haha! I have a Mac. They really have ONE silly button!
> *punches Mac in the face*



command r like a maniac then


----------



## Trickilicky

Tina said:


> Oh dear. Be scared everyone.
> 
> *NB: We Are The 45% = Justin*
> 
> [28/10/2014 18:17:34] We Are The 45%: check the shop
> [28/10/2014 18:17:47] Tina: LOL
> [28/10/2014 18:18:13] Tina: glittery
> [28/10/2014 18:18:39] We Are The 45%: oh man
> [28/10/2014 18:18:47] We Are The 45%: this is how i'm going to entertain myself for the day
> [28/10/2014 18:18:51] We Are The 45%: restocking is old
> [28/10/2014 18:18:55] We Are The 45%: that's no fun anymore
> [28/10/2014 18:18:58] We Are The 45%: restock BANNERS?
> [28/10/2014 18:18:59] We Are The 45%: that's fun
> [28/10/2014 18:19:15] Tina: umm. did you get enough sleep?
> [28/10/2014 18:19:17] Tina: hehe
> [28/10/2014 18:19:20] We Are The 45%: NO
> [28/10/2014 18:19:32] We Are The 45%: BUCKLE IN TBT
> [28/10/2014 18:19:36] We Are The 45%: THIS IS GONNA BE A WILD RIDE​



Hahaha, oh God!


----------



## Toot

Lmao i just logged back in. XD I hope I can get one.


----------



## Gosalyne

LyraVale said:


> command r like a maniac then



BLESS YOU!!!!


----------



## Slayer_Buffy

GodToot said:


> Lmao i just logged back in. XD I hope I can get one.


Don't we all


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

The connection error is stressing me


----------



## Zuko

I'm tensing up, do I have to refresh the page for the restock to come up?


----------



## Justin

Zuko said:


> I'm tensing up, do I have to refresh the page for the restock to come up?



Yes.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Zuko said:


> I'm tensing up, do I have to refresh the page for the restock to come up?


  I wanna lie here but yeah you do.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zuko said:


> I'm tensing up, do I have to refresh the page for the restock to come up?



I just click the setup things like by title or price and I think that works.


----------



## Hyperpesta

i AM NOT LEAVING THE SHOP.


----------



## Zuko

Sooo close


----------



## Hyperpesta

*noooooooooooooo*


----------



## Guero101

Of course


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

What. 

I got another one. 

Cries.


----------



## Sholee

sheniqua did it again!!


----------



## Coach

D: I had 2 at checkout but none got to meh


----------



## LyraVale

Really!? lol...that was less than 2 seconds!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

nope for me


----------



## Slayer_Buffy

Blah...nothing.


----------



## Zuko

How many restocked?


----------



## Kammeh

I didn't get a thing.

Oh well. ;~;


----------



## device

I clicked it once and did not get it.

Spent hours refreshing a page and once again nothing from the shop, I just want a green candy for myself.​


----------



## Hyperpesta

One sec, im crying sm i need tissue.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lol on mobile. So close XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw, I Didn't get any!  But that's the closest I've gotten! Got one in my cart this time at least


----------



## FancyThat

Damn that was fast lol, I tried to grab a green for my friend but the shop glitched for me .


----------



## Chris

VanishingKira said:


> I clicked it once and did not get it.
> 
> Spent hours refreshing a page and once again nothing from the shop, I just want a green candy for myself.​



You already have two!


----------



## Toot

Lmao I'm confused. The purchase confirmed, but I didn't get 1. Lmao XD 

GG Sheniqua


----------



## Cuppycakez

IF someone bougth them all again I will drown them in a chocolate lake


----------



## Zuko

That was like 2 seconds... who bought so many ;o


----------



## Maruchan

...what happened? It was gone in 0.1 sec lol. XD
That was reeeaaaalllyyy fast.


----------



## Greninja

GodToot said:


> Lmao I'm confused. The purchase confirmed, but I didn't get 1. Lmao XD
> 
> GG Sheniqua



Omg I bought 3 but it didn't go through either


----------



## Sholee

i only see one person on this thread got one?

where did the other 15 go? lols

dam sheniquas!


----------



## device

Tina said:


> You already have two!



As I said, I want one that I got myself. Feel like it is actually mine.​


----------



## Gracelia

Tina said:


> You already have two!



My thoughts exactly!

I think 10 or so were re-stocked???


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> sheniqua did it again!!



Are you surprised my friend?


----------



## Amissapanda

YAY! I _finally_ got a few!

That's it for me as far as green and red candy restocks go. I don't need tons of them. I'm just happy to have gotten some at all. And I'll probably use a couple for giveaways in the future.

Good luck with those future restocks, everyone! I'll probably come and popcorn.gif here when the next restock happens if I'm around. (Though I'll at least be trying for blue, if I happen to be around on that day.)


----------



## Eldin

I have no clue what happened but it didn't even show up for me? 

I refreshed right when the timer finished but none restocked, and the number sold stayed the same.

idk


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw, I Didn't get any!  But that's the closest I've gotten! Got one in my cart this time at least



Me too, but literally I clicked purchase, then checkout, and it was gone. 2 seconds max.

I think they only restocked like 10...


----------



## Cory

Wow people really need to get lives.


----------



## Coach

Can you do the singular 1 by 1 restock again please Justin? Kk thx


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Guys, the idea is to just buy one at a time..

AND BE QUICK!


----------



## Zuko

That's ridiculous ;o Someone musta bought loads cause that wasn't even 2 seconds ;o


----------



## device

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Guys, the idea is to just buy one at a time..
> 
> AND BE QUICK!



I spend hours on this forum, for what? Green candy that I got myself from the shop. Hoarders are just stupid, need some time away from the site so I do not cause chaos again. I am so annoyed.​


----------



## Trickilicky

Imagine what the blue candy restock is gonna be like  I'm lucky I have already had a green candy from Sunday, I was practising my refreshing skills for Thursday! Gosh that was quick.


----------



## Gracelia

I've no shame to admit I was able to buy 5. They are all going as gifts though (at least 2/5 have already gone).


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Guys, the idea is to just buy one at a time..
> 
> AND BE QUICK!


I only tried to buy one!


----------



## gnoixaim

VanishingKira said:


> I spend hours on this forum, for what? Green candy that I got myself from the shop. Hoarders are just stupid, need some time away from the site so I do not cause chaos again. I am so annoyed.​


You have been saying this for days + you have the candies already, just stop - please.


----------



## Toot

Cory said:


> Wow people really need to get lives.



Lol that's not nice.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Guys, the idea is to just buy one at a time..
> 
> AND BE QUICK!



lmao. I did try to buy just 1


----------



## Hyperpesta

Gracelia said:


> I've no shame to admit I was able to buy 5. They are all going as gifts though (at least 2/5 have already gone).



Your Lucky, what is your tactic?


----------



## Zuko

VanishingKira said:


> I spend hours on this forum, for what? Green candy that I got myself from the shop. Hoarders are just stupid, need some time away from the site so I do not cause chaos again. I am so annoyed.​



You seem to get annoyed easily :X Loads of us spent hours on this site and we aren't complaining.


----------



## Gracelia

VanishingKira said:


> I spend hours on this forum, for what? Green candy that I got myself from the shop. Hoarders are just stupid, need some time away from the site so I do not cause chaos again. I am so annoyed.​



If your intent was to "get a green candy" all by yourself to feel accomplished, you should not have posted like what you did yesterday? Unless you intend to send back the ones that were gifted to you ovo~


----------



## LyraVale

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Guys, the idea is to just buy one at a time..
> 
> AND BE QUICK!



That's what I was trying to do too....but even quick isn't quick enough.

I don't feel so bad this time, because:

A. at least I didn't miss the restock entirely
B. there was nothing else I could do...no possible way to be faster

I feel ok about this. Really. I'm fine. 


;______;


----------



## Guero101

They only restocked 16. At Dios mio. Estoy harto de esto!


----------



## Cuppycakez

My shop is still glitched adding one into my cart XD


----------



## Coach

I was trying to buy two, one to get two of each shop available candy, and one to give away. D:


----------



## Sholee

lols i actually couldn't buy any, but not bc it was sold out or lag
it was cause the boss man came to my desk 

>_<


----------



## Toot

Trickilicky said:


> Imagine what the blue candy restock is gonna be like  I'm lucky I have already had a green candy from Sunday, I was practising my refreshing skills for Thursday! Gosh that was quick.



LMAO!!


----------



## Zuko

Gracelia said:


> I've no shame to admit I was able to buy 5. They are all going as gifts though (at least 2/5 have already gone).



Shame on youuuuuuu


----------



## Sholee

Cuppycakez said:


> My shop is still glitched adding one into my cart XD



i reallyy wanted to get one for you


----------



## PandaNikita

...why does everyone argue? I get annoyed sometimes like Kira. (S)he's human too, don't attack her


----------



## device

Gracelia said:


> If your intent was to "get a green candy" all by yourself to feel accomplished, you should not have posted like what you did yesterday? Unless you intend to send back the ones that were gifted to you ovo~



I was going to send back the one that was given to me free and sell the one I bought, I need this green candy that I own myself.​


----------



## Eldin

gnoixaim said:


> You have been saying this for days + you have the candies already, just stop - please.



Yeah, I mean I agree with you about wanting to get one yourself, I'm the same way. But some of us still haven't gotten red or green, so it could be worse.


----------



## LyraVale

Zuko said:


> You seem to get annoyed easily :X Loads of us spent hours on this site and we aren't complaining.



We kind of all are complaining. It's half the fun for me.


----------



## Juudai

ooh, please don't start up again. There's no point in it.
Friendly reminder that no one is entitled to anything, you're all beautiful, and we all tried.
Thanks for the restock & grats to the people who got some.☆


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> i reallyy wanted to get one for you



Aw! Thanks! At least you tried! <3


----------



## shinkuzame

Keeping up with the restocks seem to be so very taxing on a person.

I've yet to grab one myself.


----------



## Gracelia

VanishingKira said:


> I was going to send back the one that was given to me free and sell the one I bought, I need this green candy that I own myself.​



Oh, I see. Good luck with it~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Juudai said:


> ooh, please don't start up again. There's no point in it.
> Friendly reminder that no one is entitled to anything, you're all beautiful, and we all tried.
> Thanks for the restock & grats to the people who got some.☆



Yep!! Same!


----------



## Toot

Candy flavored tears.


----------



## Amissapanda

Juudai said:


> ooh, please don't start up again. There's no point in it.
> Friendly reminder that no one is entitled to anything, you're all beautiful, and we all tried.
> Thanks for the restock & grats to the people who got some.☆



You're a wonderful person. : ) And you're absolutely right.


----------



## PandaNikita

Juudai said:


> ooh, please don't start up again. There's no point in it.
> Friendly reminder that no one is entitled to anything, you're all beautiful, and we all tried.
> Thanks for the restock & grats to the people who got some.☆



Agreed


----------



## device

Gracelia said:


> Oh, I see. Good luck with it~



Thank you very much, at least you did not attack me like the rest. I come here for fun and peace too guys.​


----------



## Gracelia

J o s h said:


> Your Lucky, what is your tactic?



No special tactic lol! Just mad l33t (inside joke) skillz (not really...). All about luck and clicking. 




Zuko said:


> Shame on youuuuuuu



wat even is shame!!! /anti-shame shield up/ I'm glad to see you got a candy tho~


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Candy flavored tears.



Haha! Yep lol. Least you have one!


----------



## Cokane

_.....bummers Y_Y_


----------



## Drake789

Wait was there just a restock? :O


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

VanishingKira said:


> I spend hours on this forum, for what? Green candy that I got myself from the shop. Hoarders are just stupid, need some time away from the site so I do not cause chaos again. I am so annoyed.​


I spend the same amount of time here? 
Um. Are you calling me stupid?! 



LyraVale said:


> That's what I was trying to do too....but even quick isn't quick enough.
> 
> I don't feel so bad this time, because:
> 
> A. at least I didn't miss the restock entirely
> B. there was nothing else I could do...no possible way to be faster
> 
> I feel ok about this. Really. I'm fine.
> 
> 
> ;______;



I'm sorry  
The first green candy restock, I missed out and I got super depressed. Considered leaving even >.> 
Came back, didn't stress over restock. Managed to nab one. 
Same goes for today.. 

I think if you stress and fret over it, it won't happen. Be chill, and you might have luck?


----------



## Cuppycakez

VanishingKira said:


> Thank you very much, at least you did not attack me like the rest. I come here for fun and peace too guys.​



Aw I didn't do nuftin! <3


----------



## Guero101

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Guys, the idea is to just buy one at a time..
> 
> AND BE QUICK!



I'm sure we all try to buy just 1. but nope. Sheniqua ends up with 10 of dem candies. while Billy gets 0.


----------



## Coach

Drake789 said:


> Wait was there just a restock? :O



Yep, a green restock. Timer and everything


----------



## Gosalyne

Is the restock already finished. 
I was sitting there refreshing, but nothing happened. 3 were restocked?
I added one to my cart and it was gone after trying to pay for it :'(


----------



## PandaNikita

Drake: yes

Guys if you want free yellow candy or red candy click my halloween madness thread link in my
Sig ;b


----------



## shinkuzame

A little less hostility would be great guys!

Just remember this is all in good, clean fun <3


----------



## Coach

We see you lurking, Tina.


----------



## Eldin

Amissapanda said:


> You're a wonderful person. : ) And you're absolutely right.



So are you, tysm for the red ah! ;__; <3

And yes Juudai is the voice of reason aha. At the end of the day it's pretty much just luck, so best not to worry too much.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Drake789 said:


> Wait was there just a restock? :O



Yep~


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha! Yep lol. Least you have one!


Oh... I was unlucky. Turns out Sheniqua was hiding in my cart this time. That green one is from 2 days ago... I think. Or was it yesterday? Lol


----------



## Amissapanda

shinkuzame said:


> A little less hostility would be great guys!
> 
> Just remember this is all in good clean fun <3



Exactly. 

And don't try to bite into the candy. It tastes like pixels.


----------



## LyraVale

VanishingKira said:


> Thank you very much, at least you did not attack me like the rest. I come here for fun and peace too guys.​



I could tell you were just venting* like the rest of us *about not getting one from the restock.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> Is the restock already finished.
> I was sitting there refreshing, but nothing happened. 3 were restocked?
> I added one to my cart and it was gone after trying to pay for it :'(



Uh no 16 were.


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> Yep~



With 3 candies???


----------



## Greninja

If only my purchase went through.....


----------



## Amissapanda

Eldin said:


> So are you, tysm for the red ah! ;__; <3
> 
> And yes Juudai is the voice of reason aha. At the end of the day it's pretty much just luck, so best not to worry too much.



You're very welcome. : )

And that's right, guys. It's all duck, it's all in good fun, and let's not shed virtual blood over this.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I just wnt to know, is there going to be another Green Justin?    
Or Tina *hint hint*

- - - Post Merge - - -

restock I mean! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gosalyne said:


> With 3 candies???



Forgot what this was too but 16 were restocked today. 
From what I've heard!


----------



## Toot

Amissapanda said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And don't try to bite into the candy. It tastes like pixels.



Nope it tastes like blood. I like to see someone bite into glass and come out with candy. Lol.


----------



## Coach

That depressing moment when you get to the checkout, click buy and your inventory loads up with the candy missing. ,',_,',


----------



## Chris

Mayorofarcadia said:


> The first green candy restock, I missed out and I got super depressed. Considered leaving even >.>
> Came back, didn't stress over restock. Managed to nab one.
> Same goes for today..
> 
> I think if you stress and fret over it, it won't happen. Be chill, and you might have luck?



Statistically, only a few people will be happy and the rest will be disappointed. It's one of those things that has literally happened to all of us and it will continue to do so. Not everyone can win every time. It's nothing to get upset over or even worth dwelling on it for more than moment or two. Just try again next time. 





Coach said:


> We see you lurking, Tina.



Hi.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> That depressing moment when you get to the checkout, click buy and your inventory loads up with the candy missing. ,',_,',



Yeah that's how it went down for me.


----------



## Drake789

Ahh really? They always seem to happen right before I log on, I'm giving up on trying to get one. It is almost impossible to do with my internet


----------



## Greninja

Coach said:


> That depressing moment when you get to the checkout, click buy and your inventory loads up with the candy missing. ,',_,',



How I feel


----------



## shinkuzame

Pixels are friends, not food.


----------



## Gosalyne

No! I checked earlier before the count-down even started & there were 252 sold (or something).
Now it's 256!


----------



## LyraVale

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I'm sorry
> The first green candy restock, I missed out and I got super depressed. Considered leaving even >.>
> Came back, didn't stress over restock. Managed to nab one.
> Same goes for today..
> 
> I think if you stress and fret over it, it won't happen. Be chill, and you might have luck?



Yeah you're right. I'm not that stressed, because I already have one. But I really wanted one to gift...and also I feel challenged by the restocks! lol 

But I'm having fun honestly, even if I didn't get anything. I think the restocks are exciting.


----------



## PandaNikita

Coach said:


> That depressing moment when you get to the checkout, click buy and your inventory loads up with the candy missing. ,',_,',



*pat pat* you did your best


----------



## Amissapanda

GodToot said:


> Nope it tastes like blood. I like to see someone bite into glass and come out with candy. Lol.



I know. I was just trying (and failing) to be funny. XD

My screen isn't glass, but I'm sure it wouldn't taste good anyway. Plus I'd be out at least $500 for the monitor and that would suck.


----------



## device

I have been trying just to get one for myself, but I cannot. We need to have something put down where you can only buy one thing from the shop at a time to make it fair for the rest.

Friends of mine have also missed out, people just buy ten of them to sell for a profit.​


----------



## Justin

To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.


----------



## Juudai

Amissapanda said:


> You're a wonderful person. : )


Aw thank you xo that makes me happy.



Guero101 said:


> I'm sure we all try to buy just 1. but nope. Sheniqua ends up with 10 of dem candies. while Billy gets 0.


where is the Sheniqua fanart though for real.
I need a face.

& hii Rin. c:


----------



## Coach

Tina said:
			
		

> Hi.



Hello! c:

How have you been?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> No! I checked earlier before the count-down even started & there were 252 sold (or something).
> Now it's 256!



Oh really? Well Grace got 5 herself, So I can guarantee that's wrong :O


----------



## Gosalyne

... Maybe I'm wrong.
Anyway. I just saw one passing bye. Couldn't pay for it as it disappeared from the cart.


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.



Awesome. You should lock the thread until then. Just ftl.


----------



## Greninja

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.



Yay that's at 7:48pm pst for me


----------



## PandaNikita

@Justin: That's a huge stress reliever, these restocks give me too much anxiety


----------



## Gosalyne

VanishingKira said:


> I have been trying just to get one for myself, but I cannot. We need to have something put down where you can only buy one thing from the shop at a time to make it fair for the rest.
> 
> Friends of mine have also missed out, people just buy ten of them to sell for a profit.​



Me  too.


----------



## LilD

Coach said:


> That depressing moment when you get to the checkout, click buy and your inventory loads up with the candy missing. ,',_,',



This was me yesterday, I was like literally yelling "where my greeeeeen candy at!!!!"  I though when it went to inventory after confirm purchase I was home free....NOT lol  I went transaction log to confirm  *weep*

Shaniqua, sell some please.  its my only shot me thinks.


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.



That is VERY helpful actually. I can go live my life for 8 hours and then come back.


----------



## device

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.



Going to get some sleep now then, then I am hoping I will wake up before 3AM or so.​


----------



## shinkuzame

Hi Juudai <3

People have often talked about putting a restriction on how many you can buy at a time, but really doing that isn't fair either. It's just the luck of the drawl, y'know? It might be frustrating but it's also fun to an extent. You can't be a winner all the time but think of the accomplished feeling you'll have when you finally get one in your inventory!


----------



## LyraVale

GodToot said:


> Awesome. You should lock the thread until then. Just ftl.



noooooo, I need you guys! Don't abandon me...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Greninja said:


> Yay that's at 7:48pm pst for me



11 o'clock for me then!  Looks like it'll be an all nighter.


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> @Justin: That's a huge stress reliever, these restocks give me too much anxiety


It gives me an adrenaline rush. It's really fun imo. I don't even care that I idn't get one.

Totally not because I already have one. Lol


----------



## Eldin

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.



Probably a good idea, aha.

Loving the sig countdown btw.


----------



## Justin

And just to clarify, that does not mean it will restock *at that time.* Just saying that as of that post, I can promise you won't miss anything for at least 8 hours.


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.



Coolio, I just came in here to see if there would be another. I can't do math since I just woke up but that won't be until early evening for me. I'll see you all in the shop. >B)


----------



## PandaNikita

If I get any green candies I'll sell em for 200-300 tbt each for you guys! <3 or trade them for blue hehe (i only want blue and red candies )


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.



I now have to stay up until 2pm. <.<

But at least I can play on steam for 6 hours yaaaaay! (Looks at Happy wars)


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.



Have fun creating your banners.  




Coach said:


> Hello! c:
> 
> How have you been?



Enjoying the show while chopping down trees in _Fantasy Life_. So good, I guess.  Hope everyone else is having fun.


----------



## Torts McGorts

*Almost* had one yesterday (got to click to confirm, then Poof!), and wasn't even close today. Here's hoping for later. Would be happy with a red candy at this point, lol.


----------



## Gosalyne

shinkuzame said:


> Hi Juudai <3
> 
> People have often talked about putting a restriction on how many you can buy at a time, but really doing that isn't fair either. It's just the luck of the drawl, y'know? It might be frustrating, but it's also fun to an extent. You can't be a winner all the time, but think of the accomplished feeling you'll have when you finally get one in your inventory!



Also, depends how much you have to pay for that 'feeling', doesn't it? lol


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> Have fun creating your banners.



Have fun dying in Fantasy Life. <3


----------



## Hyperpesta

Ah well, i guess its life


----------



## Coach

Tinasaurus Rex said:
			
		

> Enjoying the show while chopping down trees in _Fantasy Life_. So good, I guess.  Hope everyone else is having fun.



It fantasy life fun? I've been wanting to try it


----------



## shinkuzame

Gosalyne said:


> Also, depends how much you have to pay for that 'feeling', doesn't it? lol



True, true, but never the less lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> And just to clarify, that does not mean it will restock *at that time.* Just saying that as of that post, I can promise you won't miss anything for at least 8 hours.



Yeah. Thanks! That helps so much! I can sleep till then whahah  I probably won't sleep then, because that's sleeping 3-11 PM for me. ALL NIGHTER CLUB YAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Sholee

I really wish i could buy 10 and give them to some of the people here


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. Thanks! That helps so much! I can sleep till then whahah  I probably won't sleep then, because that's sleeping 3-11 PM for me. ALL NIGHTER CLUB YAAAAAAAAAAAY



Yaaay


----------



## nard

Oh dear.


I always seem to forget and then miss them. ;0;


At this point, I'm hoping for a red candy.


----------



## Gosalyne

Sholee said:


> I really wish i could buy 10 and give them to some of the people here



My wish exactly.
I would at least have one. Haha!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.


Thank you justin! 



GodToot said:


> Awesome. You should lock the thread until then. Just ftl.


Totally agree, but only if/when it gets heated..



Justin said:


> And just to clarify, that does not mean it will restock *at that time.* Just saying that as of that post, I can promise you won't miss anything for at least 8 hours.


Oh cheeky! But anyway, any info is appreciated!


----------



## device

Who is even getting these candies?​


----------



## Toot

Sholee said:


> I really wish i could buy 10 and give them to some of the people here



Same here actually.


----------



## Coach

Can somebody confirm the number of restocks counting both red and green candy? (The individual green candy restock was only 1)

And how many of each have been restocked?


----------



## Toot

VanishingKira said:


> Who is even getting these candies?​


Sheniqua


----------



## Sholee

VanishingKira said:


> Who is even getting these candies?​



it's Sheniqua


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> I really wish i could buy 10 and give them to some of the people here



I know right? I wanted one for me and another for a possible giveaway if I Can get blue,  But I'd be so happy with one honestly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> it's Sheniqua



Yep!


----------



## LilD

VanishingKira said:


> Who is even getting these candies?​



Sheniqua and her google fibers


----------



## Toot

There should be a Dark Candy restock. It looks so cool. Lol


----------



## Coach

Sheniqua and Gracelia are getting them all

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> There should be a Dark Candy restock. It looks so cool. Lol



No the site would go down from lag


----------



## Sholee

i prefer events like the easter one where you had to use your brain to get the collectibles
it would have been more fun to 'trick or treat' through forum threads to obtain candy


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> it's Sheniqua



lmao...this thread is more fun than the candy for me

thanks for the laughs guys


----------



## LilD

Sholee said:


> i prefer events like the easter one where you had to use your brain to get the collectibles
> it would have been more fun to 'trick or treat' through forum threads to obtain candy



This past easter egg hunt was amazing.  I had so much fun racking my brain that evening.  Then I sold my egg like a dum dum


----------



## Zuko

Sheniqua is a candy cat lady/man, shes/hes just gonna grow old alone with her/his candy.


----------



## Gosalyne

Sholee said:


> i prefer events like the easter one where you had to use your brain to get the collectibles
> it would have been more fun to 'trick or treat' through forum threads to obtain candy



Sholee, you totally speak my mind.
Than you! xxx


----------



## Toot

Sholee said:


> i prefer events like the easter one where you had to use your brain to get the collectibles
> it would have been more fun to 'trick or treat' through forum threads to obtain candy



This is what i initially thought. I wasn't here last year so I had no clue. Lol. It would be fun though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

OMG I want google fiber!


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Have fun dying in Fantasy Life. <3



I'm not going to die! I'm practically a professional at waiting until I get down to 3HP and then making a comeback via HP potion, thank you very much. 





Coach said:


> It fantasy life fun? I've been wanting to try it



Yes, it's amazing! Combines the fun combat elements of RPGs with the relaxing chores of simulation games.  If you like _Harvest Moon_, _Rune Factory_, or _Animal Crossing_ (), then I'm sure you'd enjoy it. 





Sholee said:


> I really wish i could buy 10 and give them to some of the people here



Strangely, people don't seem to actually appreciate bulk buying by one person followed by that person then distributing them. They seem to prefer the thrill of managing to successfully purchase the item themselves. 





You guys who spammed me with yellow candies (thanks again <3) pushed my green one off the page. Time for a re-shuffle!


----------



## LilD

Zuko said:


> Sheniqua is a candy cat lady/man, shes/hes just gonna grow old alone with her/his candy.



In a GIANT glass candy dish apparently.  That's were they at.


----------



## Guero101

VanishingKira said:


> Who is even getting these candies?​



Sheniqua


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nyx81 said:


> This past easter egg hunt was amazing.  I had so much fun racking my brain that evening.  Then I sold my egg like a dum dum



EASTER EGG HUNT?!?!? :O :O :O


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> EASTER EGG HUNT?!?!? :O :O :O



Yeah it was really fun.

I think this is good though...we're gonna have to work for it during the fair, so let's enjoy this moment for what it is.


----------



## Sholee

Cuppycakez said:


> EASTER EGG HUNT?!?!? :O :O :O



yes it was super fun, i think you can read the old bell tree directs
it was basically searching through threads and finding answers to riddles to gain "eggs"
you can use the "eggs" to buy egg collectibles

way more fun and fulfilling than clicking the refresh button hoping to nab a collectible

but i get it, it prob took a while to think up of all the riddles and stuff, and if they do it all the time
people will prob get bored~


----------



## Gosalyne

Tina said:


> Strangely, people don't seem to actually appreciate bulk buying by one person followed by that person then distributing them. They seem to prefer the thrill of managing to successfully purchase the item themselves.



It's more that the person who buys 10 never seems to want to re-distribute them. 
It's like the fight for survival in the dark ages. Too few people want to share their dinosaur bone... LOL


----------



## LilD

Cuppycakez said:


> EASTER EGG HUNT?!?!? :O :O :O




Oh it was such fun.  Clues were given and you had to "hunt" for them (eggs) throughout the site hidden in certain threads, settings, etc.  Some were easier than others, a few were super hard that I didn't manage to solve.  I wish I could remember a clue to give you a better idea.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> yes it was super fun, i think you can read the old bell tree directs
> it was basically searching through threads and finding answers to riddles to gain "eggs"
> you can use the "eggs" to buy egg collectibles
> 
> way more fun and fulfilling than clicking the refresh button hoping to nab a collectible
> 
> but i get it, it prob took a while to think up of all the riddles and stuff, and if they do it all the time
> people will prob get bored~


MUST go read those!


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> I'm not going to die! I'm practically a professional at waiting until I get down to 3HP and then making a comeback via HP potion, thank you very much.



You missed me saving your ass when you run out to all the re-spawned enemies like a numpty.


----------



## PandaNikita

Tina said:


> I'm not going to die! I'm practically a professional at waiting until I get down to 3HP and then making a comeback via HP potion, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing! Combines the fun combat elements of RPGs with the relaxing chores of simulation games.  If you like _Harvest Moon_, _Rune Factory_, or _Animal Crossing_ (), then I'm sure you'd enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, people don't seem to actually appreciate bulk buying by one person followed by that person then distributing them. They seem to prefer the thrill of managing to successfully purchase the item themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys who spammed me with yellow candies (thanks again <3) pushed my green one off the page. Time for a re-shuffle!



I've been wanting to get Fantasy Life! But I'm just a poor college student :< have you played Bravely Default before Tina?


----------



## Toot

I wonder if Beiber has something planned for this Halloween. It should be interesting to see.


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> I really wish i could buy 10 and give them to some of the people here



I agree with you friend


----------



## Coach

Some people don't like it when collectibles say who it was gifted by


----------



## PandaNikita

Coach said:


> Some people don't like it when collectibles say who it was gifted by



Why don't they like it


----------



## Sholee

The thing is even with all these green candy restocks, i barely see any selling threads


O_O

Is Sheniqua eating the candies?


----------



## Coach

I don't know, it's weird. I don't really like it either. <.< 

I usually mouse over peoples collectibles to see if they got them themselves


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sholee said:


> The thing is even with all these green candy restocks, i barely see any selling threads
> 
> 
> O_O
> 
> Is Sheniqua eating the candies?




Sigh...she must be . She's going to have a big tummy ache.


----------



## Coach

The person stealing all of these candies is going to appear after Halloween and sell them all.


----------



## LilD

death to shaniqua tag, lol


----------



## Justin

I think I prefer gifted collectibles! They hold memory value.


----------



## Sholee

Coach said:


> The person stealing all of these candies is going to appear after Halloween and sell them all.



*lights my mob torch*


----------



## Coach

Sholee said:


> *lights my mob torch*



Hand me a pitchfork.


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> I think I prefer gifted collectibles! They hold memory value.



Yeapp! I actually owned 2 sets of japanese letters at one point and kept the ones I bought from silversea cause they held a lot of meaning and memories~

also had 4 green candies and only kept the one I won from Callaway's giveaway


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> The thing is even with all these green candy restocks, i barely see any selling threads
> 
> 
> O_O
> 
> Is Sheniqua eating the candies?


I bet they are waiting to sell them until they are worth like 2 k in May or something


----------



## LilD

Coach said:


> Hand me a pitchfork.



RABBLE RABBLE GREEN CANDY


----------



## Greninja




----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Hand me a pitchfork.


I'm in !!!!! I want a door ram thingy.


----------



## PandaNikita

I disagree Coach D; I love being able to collect memories with collectibles~ reminds me of all the nice people on TBT


----------



## Toot

Don't underestimate sheniqua. She has followers.


----------



## Zuko

Sheniqua.


----------



## LilD

Greninja said:


>



You have been warned Shaniqua

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zuko said:


> Sheniqua.



haha nice

take that missy! (mister?)


----------



## Juudai

THE FANART HAS FINALLY COME.
and it's beautiful.

Also, collectibles with cute messages are the best.
I love them<3<3


----------



## Zuko

Nyx81 said:


> You have been warned Shaniqua
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice
> 
> take that missy! (mister?)



Thanks, I spent all of 2 minutes on that


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> You missed me saving your ass when you run out to all the re-spawned enemies like a numpty.



Hey, I could have managed just fine! 





PandaNikita said:


> I've been wanting to get Fantasy Life! But *I'm just a poor college student *:< have you played Bravely Default before Tina?




Join the club.  Prioritising games is difficult with so many good ones coming out lately! But I don't regret going for this one over other titles. 

I've not played it yet, but I want to. Huge _Final Fantasy_ fan, and I've heard it's similar.





Justin said:


> I think I prefer gifted collectibles! They hold memory value.



I prefer gifted collectibles too.  

Hey, now that I've hidden that yellow candy spam the green one I was gifted is visible again.


----------



## LilD

that's more time then Shaniqua deserves from anybody, but still good job B)


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Totally agree about gifted collectibles.
I was asked earlier to help with time stamps with green candy by Kira, but I couldn't bear to swap the one I bought from lassy. So I resent c: 




Zuko said:


> Sheniqua.


Omfg.


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> Don't underestimate sheniqua. She has followers.



so true!! Sheniqua and Latoya and Donte


----------



## Coach

It does depend who sent it, though. I have 3 collectibles I am not going to sell, because of the personal value. But it's nice to be able to have collectibles you spent ages earning.


----------



## LilD

Guero101 said:


> so true!! Sheniqua and Latoya and Donte



those 3 form the candy bandits


----------



## Sholee

more Sheniqua


----------



## PandaNikita

Tina said:


> Join the club.  Prioritising games is difficult with so many good ones coming out lately! But I don't regret going for this one over other titles.
> 
> I've not played it yet, but I want to. Huge _Final Fantasy_ fan, and I've heard it's similar.


I know! I've been wanting to get a few 3DS games for awhile now, and it's really fun! Same creators as Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles I think  I haven't beat the game yet but it definitely has a long story to it, it's great.


----------



## Toot

Guero101 said:


> so true!! Sheniqua and Latoya and Donte


all three are disguised as regular members.


----------



## LilD

Sholee said:


> more Sheniqua




It it SCRUMPTOUS?   haha perfect

woot 700.  I'm on my way to the 1k post club, thanks entirely to this thread.


----------



## Greninja

Sholee said:


> more Sheniqua



Bwahahaha we are coming sheniqua


----------



## Zuko

Sholee said:


> more Sheniqua



NAILED IT.


----------



## buuunii

I'm so confused XD


----------



## PandaNikita

buuunii said:


> I'm so confused XD



Embrace it!


----------



## Zuko

We are coming for you Sheniqua


----------



## Sholee

this thread gives me life


----------



## Greninja

Nvm Justin gave us a warning


----------



## Justin

We want you to have fun guys, but don't get too carried away please. Friendly reminder that we will warn for Post Quality in here, especially if you're just posting images. The Basement is for that.


----------



## LyraVale

Zuko said:


> Sheniqua.



omg yassss! <3



Justin said:


> I think I prefer gifted collectibles! They hold memory value.



Agreed...I value most/best the gifts and giveaway wins...

then the ones I got myself sfrom restocks, 

and last place are the ones I've bought cuz they don't really have sentimental value


----------



## Toot

I'm telling you... lock the thread until the next countdown. Lol


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> all three are disguised as regular members.



three of them make the trio known as The Sticky Bandits


----------



## Zuko

GodToot said:


> I'm telling you... lock the thread until the next countdown. Lol



Do it Jubsss, Do ittt


----------



## Toot

Guero101 said:


> three of them make the trio known as The Sticky Bandits


that sounds so familiar. Lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

My favorite is Professor Laton (SP?!?!?) besides animal crossing!  Can NOT wait for Fantasy Life.  

But off topic. SO


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> that sounds so familiar. Lol.



ummmm I don't know what your talking about.....


----------



## Juudai

But if the thread is locked, then it'll be easy to assume the restock'll happen around the time it's unlocked again.
That makes it too easy, yeah?


----------



## Cuppycakez

WHO PUT RIP SHENIQUA IN THE TAGS!! (S)HE SHALL LIVE ON FOREVER! <3


----------



## LyraVale

Zuko said:


> Do it Jubsss, Do ittt



aw, no....party poopers

but we won't be able to "discuss" the restocks then... :c


----------



## Sholee

someone make a sheniqua thread so we can continue the fun in the basement


----------



## Cuppycakez

Juudai said:


> But if the thread is locked, then it'll be easy to assume the restock'll happen around the time it's unlocked again.
> That makes it too easy, yeah?


Yeah because then'd I just stalk this thread all day.


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah because then'd I just stalk this thread all day.



That's true. Dang, I thought I had 8 hours, but I've already wasted 1 of those on this thread...must...go...live...life


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> someone make a sheniqua thread so we can continue the fun in the basement


ME!! I'll do it right now!  Wish we could do it in the caf? tho because that means TBT.   I'll VM a link to the Sheniqua-ers

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> That's true. Dang, I thought I had 8 hours, but I've already wasted 1 of those on this thread...must...go...live...life


Yeah I was at school on this thread the WHOLE time man. THREE HOURS!! 3!!


----------



## Toot

The lock would bd for yhe hilarious build up. X3


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> someone make a sheniqua thread so we can continue the fun in the basement



yeeeeeees!! I think I shall. unless its already been created


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah I was at school on this thread the WHOLE time man. THREE HOURS!! 3!!



TBT forums are, in their entirety, the one ring.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> yeeeeeees!! I think I shall. unless its already been created



Oh no your go ahead! I was going to but you can have the Job.!


----------



## B e t h a n y

YES I HAVE THE GREEN CANDY


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'll be lurking ni the basement for the thread!


----------



## B e t h a n y

Ehem I mean thank you to the kind person that gifted it to me ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vannilllabeth said:


> YES I HAVE THE GREEN CANDY


Aw yay!


----------



## Zuko

Juudai said:


> But if the thread is locked, then it'll be easy to assume the restock'll happen around the time it's unlocked again.
> That makes it too easy, yeah?



You have the ebst signature, omg


----------



## LilD

Shaniqua fiber tag <3

ZZzz time for me kiddos (endearingly, swear :3) 

Good Luck and have fun but not too much


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Thank you to dulect, for every Green Candy you have generously donated.



Vannilllabeth said:


> YES I HAVE THE GREEN CANDY


YES! ;o;


----------



## Justin

dulcet, TBT's savior in these dark times.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> duclet, TBT's savior in these dark times.



Someone who is super faboolous


----------



## B e t h a n y

Justin said:


> duclet, TBT's savior in these dark times.



I would say so : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you to dulect, for every Green Candy you have generously donated.
> 
> 
> YES! ;o;



:3


----------



## Zuko

Lol, wot if Dulcet is Sheniqua but she is a good sheniqua who gives to the poor. Sheniquao Robin.


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you Justin for letting us know there wont be a restock for a while.  Now we can all go to the bathroom, get work done, you know, get some real life things done.


----------



## Guero101

Cuppycakez said:


> I'll be lurking ni the basement for the thread!



you can make it if you want. I'm all of a sudden busy at work right now. just give me the credit for Sheniqua. since I created the monster. hahaha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Skyfall said:


> Thank you Justin for letting us know there wont be a restock for a while.  Now we can all go to the bathroom, get work done, you know, get some real life things done.


Wait, until the 30th? Haha sorry I just got on.


----------



## Trickilicky

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, until the 30th? Haha sorry I just got on.



Naw for green candy I think, there was a green candy restock an hour and a half ago, next one is in 8+ hours


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Trickilicky said:


> Naw for green candy I think, there was a green candy restock an hour and a half ago, next one is in 8+ hours


Oh ok, thank you! XD


----------



## Maruchan

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.


Thanks for the thoughtful update: now I can return to work / lunch. 



Sholee said:


> yes it was super fun, i think you can read the old bell tree directs
> it was basically searching through threads and finding answers to riddles to gain "eggs"
> you can use the "eggs" to buy egg collectibles


So that's what they are! No wonder when I first joined, I keep seeing something along the lines of "You found an egg!" whenever I was browsing. ^^

Also...who is Sheniqua...? 
(I must have missed a good chunk of convo)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.


Thank you~

I might miss it, but oh well. XD


----------



## B e t h a n y

Trickilicky said:


> Naw for green candy I think, there was a green candy restock an hour and a half ago, next one is in 8+ hours



Awesome thanks, when I not at school


----------



## Cadbberry

Trickilicky said:


> Naw for green candy I think, there was a green candy restock an hour and a half ago, next one is in 8+ hours



Darn missed it


----------



## Trickilicky

Good luck to everyone who has a go at the next restock! I'll likely be asleep but I don't need any greens, it was just good 'refreshing page' practise for the madness that will be blue candy lol.


----------



## Aradai

I missed the green candy restock last night b/c I fell asleep waiting. rippp


----------



## B e t h a n y

http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


----------



## Zane

Sparkanine said:


> I missed the green candy restock last night b/c I fell asleep waiting. rippp



I almost had it, brah. There was four in my cart (I only meant to put two but lag) but was defeated by swifter internets r.i.p. I'll get the next one, I have a vendetta against this candy now. >:T


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> I almost had it, brah. There was four in my cart (I only meant to put two but lag) but was defeated by swifter internets r.i.p. I'll get the next one, I have a vendetta against this candy now. >:T


aww noooooo that must suck :/


----------



## Hyperpesta

Sparkanine said:


> aww noooooo that must suck :/



It does


----------



## ellabella12345

Whens next restock?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ellabella12345 said:


> Whens next restock?


At least 6 hours.


----------



## Toot

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> At least 7 hours.


Hm... I was thinking 5. Maybe I'm counting wrong. Lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Are they putting up the countdown for the next restock?


----------



## Toot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Are they putting up the countdown for the next restock?



I don't think that was stated, but most likely.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> I don't think that was stated, but most likely.



Been one for the last couple, so I'm guessing yes. Bt you never know with Justin! :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

GodToot said:


> Hm... I was thinking 5. Maybe I'm counting wrong. Lol.


Well actually 6 I should of said, sorry.

5 now yes.


----------



## buuunii

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well actually 6 I should of said, sorry.
> 
> 5 now yes.



*stares at your blue candy with envy* hnnnng


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> *stares at your blue candy with envy* hnnnng



Same :O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

buuunii said:


> *stares at your blue candy with envy* hnnnng





Cuppycakez said:


> Same :O


lol and I am trying to get one more from this year (Trying to complete another full candy set).


----------



## Cuppycakez

Who likes my snazzy new signature? Just kidding. Gosh I want the blue candy SO bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol and I am trying to get one more from this year.


I like how you have them lined up haha. How'd you get it that way?


----------



## buuunii

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol and I am trying to get one more from this year (Trying to complete another full candy set).



OOOH thatll look cute! Good luck :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cuppycakez said:


> I like how you have them lined up haha. How'd you get it that way?


Its the time line of the collectibles that put them in order. Time and patients my dear, _and the right collectible needed_.


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> Who likes my snazzy new signature? Just kidding. Gosh I want the blue candy SO bad.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I like how you have them lined up haha. How'd you get it that way?


That sig. Too spoopy ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

buuunii said:


> OOOH thatll look cute! Good luck :3


Very, and thank you for the luck. <3


----------



## B e t h a n y

http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


----------



## buuunii

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Very, and thank you for the luck. <3



Ima try to get some too >:'D


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want a golden egg so bad. The whole of TBT would envy me :O

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it looks so cooool  I need to take a nap right now so I can wake up at 11 and stay up until the restock. I'm feelin lucky about this next restock.


----------



## NSFW

where will the timer appear?? i wasnt in the last 3 restocks so idk


----------



## buuunii

*MOOOOO*


----------



## Coach

hellaradcaitlin said:


> where will the timer appear?? i wasnt in the last 3 restocks so idk



It appears in the shops, it's impossible to miss


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

buuunii said:


> Ima try to get some too >:'D


Tehehe, good luck!



Cuppycakez said:


> I want a golden egg so bad. The whole of TBT would envy me :O


There is only one on the forum. The person who has it is not going to give it up anytime soon.


----------



## Sholee

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> There is only one on the forum. The person who has it is not going to give it up anytime soon.



more like never
she's a major collector
rarely do i even see her sell them


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sharkeisha entered the chat!!


----------



## NSFW

Coach said:


> It appears in the shops, it's impossible to miss



ty!! will justin be posting it 1 by 1 again?


----------



## Toot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Sharkeisha entered the chat!!


lolwut? Where?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Heh it's actually me. If people are calling that now might as well embrace it


----------



## LyraVale

Vannilllabeth said:


> http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540



ugh, I want to come chat with you guys, but I'm working :c

If you're still doing it in a few hours, I'd love to drop in.


----------



## Gosalyne

I'll probably be the only person in this group never getting a green candy. I will not even start talking about the blue one. 
But that's ok, because I much more value the people in the group than some candies.

(I also have an Yoshi egg, of course  )


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gosalyne said:


> I'll probably be the only person in this group never getting a green candy. I will not even start talking about the blue one.
> But that's ok, because I much more value the people in the group than some candies.
> 
> (I also have an Yoshi egg, of course  )


Psssst. Trade you


----------



## Gosalyne

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Psssst. Trade you



Haha! Good one!


----------



## Zuko

Gosalyne said:


> Haha! Good one!



Curtesy of moi. You are welcome.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> ugh, I want to come chat with you guys, but I'm working :c
> 
> If you're still doing it in a few hours, I'd love to drop in.


Ditto, but I am doing it anyway lol. I'll see you in a few hours on there then.


----------



## roseychuu

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm feelin lucky about this next restock.



me too! I'm really hoping I won't miss it this time around and I'll actually be able to get at least one green candy or red, whenever they decide to restock the red ones again!


----------



## starlark

Sholee said:


> more like never
> she's a major collector
> rarely do i even see her sell them



she doesn't even come on here anymore so unless you're going to forcefully pry it off her there's no way you're getting it lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Tehehe, good luck!
> 
> 
> There is only one on the forum. The person who has it is not going to give it up anytime soon.


I know.  Just dreaming! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

That sucks she doesn't come around any more!  What's her username? I'm curiuos. Promise not going to stalk her or anything!  <3

Also hoping they bring it back this year for Easter heh heh. Well next year. >_<


----------



## device

Jennifer is her username.

She has most of the collectibles on the forum.​


----------



## Bird

Yellow Candy: 39 TBT
Red Candy: 49 TBT
Green Candy: 79 TBT
Blue Candy: ? TBT

Any predictions for the blue candy price for 2014? My guess that it should be around 89 or more TBT. With this crazy inflation going on, it probably will be at a higher price.


----------



## Maruchan

Bird said:


> Yellow Candy: 39 TBT
> Red Candy: 49 TBT
> Green Candy: 79 TBT
> Blue Candy: ? TBT
> 
> Any predictions for the blue candy price for 2014? My guess that it should be around 89 or more TBT. With this crazy inflation going on, it probably will be at a higher price.



...probably 119?


----------



## Zuko

Bird said:


> Yellow Candy: 39 TBT
> Red Candy: 49 TBT
> Green Candy: 79 TBT
> Blue Candy: ? TBT
> 
> Any predictions for the blue candy price for 2014? My guess that it should be around 89 or more TBT. With this crazy inflation going on, it probably will be at a higher price.



I'm hoping like 94, but I can dream hey...


----------



## Bird

Maruchan said:


> ...probably 119?



Maybe. Who knows, we will just have to wait and see for ourselves.


----------



## starlark

Cuppycakez said:


> I know.  Just dreaming!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That sucks she doesn't come around any more!  What's her username? I'm curiuos. Promise not going to stalk her or anything!  <3
> 
> Also hoping they bring it back this year for Easter heh heh. Well next year. >_<



Yeah, Jennifer. She has a tumblr called pinkseacrossing that she goes on although she has a separate blog for TBT related stuff, so it would be best to contact her via there.


----------



## NSFW

this yr its 20 tbt bells more than last yr price


----------



## Bird

hellaradcaitlin said:


> this yr its 20 tbt bells more than last yr price



You're right. Didn't checked Lassy's guide till now.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Bird said:


> Yellow Candy: 39 TBT
> Red Candy: 49 TBT
> Green Candy: 79 TBT
> Blue Candy: ? TBT
> 
> Any predictions for the blue candy price for 2014? My guess that it should be around 89 or more TBT. With this crazy inflation going on, it probably will be at a higher price.


Prices of last year.
Yellow Candy - 19 Bells (Now went up 20 Bells)
Red Candy - 29 Bells (Now went up 20 Bells)
Green Candy - 59 Bells (Now went up 20 Bells)
_Blue Candy - 99 Bells (Now went up 20 Bells)?_

So, 119 bells.



hellaradcaitlin said:


> this yr its 20 tbt bells more than last yr price


You bet me.


----------



## Gosalyne

HEYYY!!!!

Look at my *SHINY BEAUTIFUL GREEN CANDY*!

Zuko was amazingly kind to send me one!!!


----------



## Bird

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Prices of last year.
> Yellow Candy - 19 Bells (Now went up 20 Bells)
> Red Candy - 29 Bells (Now went up 20 Bells)
> Green Candy - 59 Bells (Now went up 20 Bells)
> _Blue Candy - 99 Bells (Now went up 20 Bells)?_
> 
> So, 119 bells.
> 
> 
> You bet me.



Yeah, I checked Lassy's Guide for last year prices. Thank you and hellaradcaitlin for telling me.


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> Yeah, Jennifer. She has a tumblr called pinkseacrossing that she goes on although she has a separate blog for TBT related stuff, so it would be best to contact her via there.



Ok, thanks so much! I have to meet this awesome Collectible rolemodel person!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Gosalyne said:


> HEYYY!!!!
> 
> Look at my *SHINY BEAUTIFUL GREEN CANDY*!
> 
> Zuko was amazingly kind to send me one!!!


/Cries
lucky


----------



## Gosalyne

J o s h said:


> /Cries
> lucky



AWWWW! If I ever I get one it will be for you! I would really not need two.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wait I've actually seen her around here!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What is the oldest collectible ever on TBT?


----------



## Peisinoe

I think the snow globe or bag bells?


----------



## Kiikay

when is the next restock for green & blue candy? & what is the dark candy for? o.o


----------



## NSFW

Kiikay said:


> when is the next restock for green & blue candy? & what is the dark candy for? o.o



blue candy is on oct 30 idk about the green one


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I really wanted to talk to Jennifer, but she left before I joined. Such a disappointment.


----------



## Gosalyne

Kiikay said:


> when is the next restock for green & blue candy? & what is the dark candy for? o.o



For green it will be just after 3.00 am GMT time, (-8h for pacific time)
For the blue one: On Thursday the 30th.
The black candy is only for evil people.


----------



## Aradai

Apple2012 said:


> I really wanted to talk to Jennifer, but she left before I joined. Such a disappointment.



oh well, folks gotta do what they gotta do.
-----
I hope I don't fall asleep this time for the restock smh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Gosalyne said:


> For green it will be just after 3.00 am GMT time, (-8h for pacific time)
> For the blue one: On Thursday the 30th.
> The black candy is only for evil people.



I'm evil. I got rude with people on TBT, twice.


----------



## Gosalyne

Apple2012 said:


> I'm evil. I got rude with people on TBT, twice.



Yeah. Clearly not evil enough....


----------



## Maruchan

On a somewhat related note: 
to commemorate Bell Tree's 10th Birthday, it'd be super cool to bring back a bunch of discontinued collectibles, 
priced at 10 bells each - several times a day batches of 10 would be restocked for purchases.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Gosalyne said:


> Yeah. Clearly not evil enough....



But rude is still bad.


----------



## LyraVale

But when will we start playing with the dark candy?...I'm so curious about it.


----------



## Aradai

Maruchan said:


> On a somewhat related note:
> to commemorate Bell Tree's 10th Birthday, it'd be super cool to bring back a bunch of discontinued collectibles,
> priced at 10 bells each - several times a day batches of 10 would be restocked for purchases.



that seems awesome! But I'd think that there would be a big bloodbath at the shops for them. Yeesh....


----------



## device

Due to my rudeness recently, I will not be surprised if I got dark candy.

Even if I got it, I would discard it straight away.​


----------



## NSFW

wait so the green restock is happening at 3am gmt??


----------



## LyraVale

Maruchan said:


> On a somewhat related note:
> to commemorate Bell Tree's 10th Birthday, it'd be super cool to bring back a bunch of discontinued collectibles,
> priced at 10 bells each - several times a day batches of 10 would be restocked for purchases.



Hehe, and then we wake up. 

It's a nice thought anyway.


----------



## Gosalyne

LyraVale said:


> But when will we start playing with the dark candy?...I'm so curious about it.



You don't play with the dark candy.
You just make people die of envy. lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> For green it will be just after 3.00 am GMT time, (-8h for pacific time)
> For the blue one: On Thursday the 30th.
> The black candy is only for evil people.


We think. :3 We aren't positive it will be for green, and it might not happen right at that time. Will most likely happen after.  Black candy is just snazzy.


----------



## SharJoY

Maruchan said:


> On a somewhat related note:
> to commemorate Bell Tree's 10th Birthday, it'd be super cool to bring back a bunch of discontinued collectibles,
> priced at 10 bells each - several times a day batches of 10 would be restocked for purchases.



I second this idea


----------



## Alolan_Apples

VanishingKira said:


> Due to my rudeness recently, I will not be surprised if I got dark candy.
> 
> Even if I got it, I would discard it straight away.​



But that will bring darkness all over TBT. Please don't discard.


----------



## Maruchan

LyraVale said:


> But when will we start playing with the dark candy?...I'm so curious about it.


Probably not the dark candy, but the 'new' candy that they hinted at...?
Heck, the 'new product' might be released at the exact time as the rare Blues just to mess with us some more. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mysticoma said:


> I second this idea



I third this.


----------



## buuunii

Maruchan said:


> On a somewhat related note:
> to commemorate Bell Tree's 10th Birthday, it'd be super cool to bring back a bunch of discontinued collectibles,
> priced at 10 bells each - several times a day batches of 10 would be restocked for purchases.



Awesone idea


----------



## Kiikay

It would be nice to have one of each, I find the blue one really pretty but looking through the comments here it seems like... need a lot of patience x.x

must do evil things to get the black one, eh.


----------



## Gosalyne

hellaradcaitlin said:


> wait so the green restock is happening at 3am gmt??



Justin said: "restock will not happen for another 8 hours".
So I supposed it will be sometimes between 3.00 and 4.00 am GMT. Otherwise he would have said: "restock will not happen for another 9 hours"...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Maruchan said:


> On a somewhat related note:
> to commemorate Bell Tree's 10th Birthday, it'd be super cool to bring back a bunch of discontinued collectibles,
> priced at 10 bells each - several times a day batches of 10 would be restocked for purchases.



I don't see this happening sadly.  Well the 10 TBT each and multiple times a day at the least. I wish! I'd DIE if I got the Weird doll collectible!


----------



## Kiikay

do they do anything for christmas?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> Justin said: "restock will not happen for another 8 hours".
> So I supposed it will be sometimes between 3.00 and 4.00 am GMT. Otherwise he would have said: "restock will not happen for another 9 hours"...


Just be warned he also said that it probably won't happen then, just that we can surely rest for 8 hours.


----------



## Gosalyne

Kiikay said:


> I
> must do evil things to get the black one, eh.



*very evil things.
Like... being a cruel mod. LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Just be warned he also said that it probably won't happen then, just that we can surely rest for 8 hours.



But then, he would have said "restock will not happen for *at least* another 8 hours"? *ponders*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't see this happening sadly.  Well the 10 TBT each and multiple times a day at the least. I wish! I'd DIE if I got the Weird doll collectible!



I would aim for the chocolate cake rather than the rarer collectibles.


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> Just be warned he also said that it probably won't happen then, just that we can surely rest for 8 hours.



yeah and this is us resting


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> Yeah, Jennifer. She has a tumblr called pinkseacrossing that she goes on although she has a separate blog for TBT related stuff, so it would be best to contact her via there.



Hi! Uh what's the name of her TBT tumblr blog?  Or did you mean like her actual TBT blog?  Just want to know the best way to contact her. I'm thinking about it haha


----------



## Zuko

Gosalyne said:


> *very evil things.
> Like... being a cruel mod. LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But then, he would have said "restock will not happen for *at least* another 8 hours"? *ponders*



Thats exactly what he said


----------



## Hyperpesta

the green restock is at 3 a.m. My time


----------



## Gosalyne

VanishingKira said:


> Due to my rudeness recently, I will not be surprised if I got dark candy.
> 
> Even if I got it, I would discard it straight away.​



I think that if anyone deserves a dark candy it would be you!
And now I get it. It was all a strategy! haha!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Here the restock will probably happen around 10 AM onwards. Ugh, I woke up too early for this. >.>


----------



## buuunii

J o s h said:


> the green restock is at 3 a.m. My time



What's your time?


----------



## Juudai

For anyone who didn't see the exact statements:


Justin said:


> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.





Justin said:


> And just to clarify, that does not mean it will restock *at that time.* Just saying that as of that post, I can promise you won't miss anything for at least 8 hours.


That was just a little over four hours ago.
have fun☆


----------



## Toot

どうぶつの森 should definitely be restocked.


----------



## Bird

If the restock is happening around 3 AM GMT or later, then it should be 11 PM or 12 AM my time.


----------



## Sholee

J o s h said:


> the green restock is at 3 a.m. My time



Justin never said it would be green though, could be more reds. And he said that the restock wont be happening for AT LEAST another 8 hours so it could be restock 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, hours later.


----------



## Kiikay

hueeeeeee.. I think that's like 10am for me


----------



## Gosalyne

Zuko said:


> Thats exactly what he said



Yeah, you're right. I missed the "at least" 


Quote Originally Posted by Justin
"*And just to clarify, that does not mean it will restock at that time. Just saying that as of that post, I can promise you won't miss anything for at least 8 hours. *"


----------



## Toot

Um... guys... The restock isn't happening around 3 or whatever. J/S


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> どうぶつの森 should definitely be restocked.


Nah, it's not a whole shop.  Just candies for now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to be at least 11 PM for me! Looks like it's going to be an alllll nighter


----------



## Bird

Yeah, probably the restock will happen when I'm asleep. Make the candies (except the cursed one) unlimited for a limited time!


----------



## Kiikay

do they also restock on chocolate cakes & peaches ever?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bird said:


> Yeah, probably the restock will happen when I'm asleep. Make the candies (except the cursed one) unlimited for a limited time!



Haha, I wish. Kind of. But not really.  I don't want it to be like everyone has them because then its a common thing and it's like not as fun for me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kiikay said:


> do they also restock on chocolate cakes & peaches ever?



They do, but rarely.

Now I only want a chocolate cake just to stock for my dream town contest, but I'm only halfway there to getting one (I have 1,000 TBT and 2,000 TBT is the price).


----------



## Cuppycakez

Kiikay said:


> do they also restock on chocolate cakes & peaches ever?



They usually restock only the whole shop when they do the one posts in the HQ that I can't think for the name of.


----------



## Bird

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha, I wish. Kind of. But not really.  I don't want it to be like everyone has them because then its a common thing and it's like not as fun for me.



True though. Maybe that suggestion is kinda weird and not right, but it is non-favorable suggestion.


----------



## Aradai

Kiikay said:


> do they also restock on chocolate cakes & peaches ever?



they have! possibly the next direct.


----------



## Toot

If I read both his comments correctly,  it seemed that he meant that at least 8 hours will have to pass before the next restock. He didn't say it would be exactly 8 hours before the next restock.


----------



## Aradai

Cuppycakez said:


> They usually restock only the whole shop when they do the one posts in the HQ that I can't think for the name of.



I think it's the Bell Tree Direct, isn't it? It's in the Bulletin Board now, btw.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> I think it's the Bell Tree Direct, isn't it? It's in the Bulletin Board now, btw.



Yeah that's what I meant. >_<


----------



## Kiikay

Ahh, ok ok. Blue candy, chocolate cake & peach are the only ones I really like. 
I regret selling my yoshi and togepi egg doe, but I was so caught up with collecting pretty pokemon I sold them for BTB to buy ;w;


----------



## buuunii

Apple2012 said:


> They do, but rarely.
> 
> Now I only want a chocolate cake just to stock for my dream town contest, but I'm only halfway there to getting one (I have 1,000 TBT and 2,000 TBT is the price).



I've seen them go higher. But tell me about this dream town contest. I'm very interested 0w0


----------



## Aradai

Kiikay said:


> Ahh, ok ok. Blue candy, chocolate cake & peach are the only ones I really like.
> I regret selling my yoshi and togepi egg doe, but I was so caught up with collecting pretty pokemon I sold them for BTB to buy ;w;



I'd give you mine, but this peach means a lot to me oh noo but good luck!


----------



## Mao

I didn't even notice they started stocking the green and red x_x But I have last years one so I'll just pretend I bought it this year. and i have my blue candy (;


----------



## Sholee

new candy will prob be stocked on the 31st ~ seeing as it doesn't make sense to stock it the same day as the blue or the day AFTER halloween


I hope at least that one will be a huge stock like they did with the summer collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples

buuunii said:


> I've seen them go higher. But tell me about this dream town contest. I'm very interested 0w0



It's where if you publish a dream town, I can explore it and see how well you did. Good PWP layouts, attractions, good houses, and other enhancements will get high scores. I rate each town 1 out of 10, but I predict that none of you guys who participate will even get a score lower than 5 out of 10. This will be first one.


----------



## device

Kiikay said:


> Ahh, ok ok. Blue candy, chocolate cake & peach are the only ones I really like.
> I regret selling my yoshi and togepi egg doe, but I was so caught up with collecting pretty pokemon I sold them for BTB to buy ;w;



Enjoy the Peach collectible I just sent over to you as a gift.​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> new candy will prob be stocked on the 31st ~ seeing as it doesn't make sense to stock it the same day as the blue or the day AFTER halloween
> 
> 
> I hope at least that one will be a huge stock like they did with the summer collectibles


Tell me more about this "Big, super stock"!!  I missed soooooooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## buuunii

Mao said:


> I didn't even notice they started stocking the green and red x_x But I have last years one so I'll just pretend I bought it this year. and i have my blue candy (;



So jelly x3


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> So jelly x3


Sameeee 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mao said:


> I didn't even notice they started stocking the green and red x_x But I have last years one so I'll just pretend I bought it this year. and i have my blue candy (;



Your candies line up so well! I want mine in order but I don't see it happening.


----------



## buuunii

Kiikay said:


> Ahh, ok ok. Blue candy, chocolate cake & peach are the only ones I really like.
> I regret selling my yoshi and togepi egg doe, but I was so caught up with collecting pretty pokemon I sold them for BTB to buy ;w;



Same here. I'm hoping to get more of all soon ;w;


----------



## Kiikay

VanishingKira said:


> Enjoy the Peach collectible I just sent over to you as a gift.​



NOOOOOOOOOOO R U SRS?! K no NO, you can't get that black candy now ;O; asldahuuuuu hauhuhuhusdahuuuu


... ahuuu <3 <3


----------



## Zane

Cuppycakez said:


> Tell me more about this "Big, super stock"!!  I missed soooooooooooooooooooo much.



For the summer collectibles 50 were released every day for a week (if I'm recalling correctly). It was a pretty huge restock overall. cx


----------



## Ayaya

I just want a blue candy and a chocolate and my sweets collectibles would be complete ;_; I don't want to pay high amounts of TBT for them though so I'll have to wait for restock...


----------



## Sholee

Cuppycakez said:


> Tell me more about this "Big, super stock"!!  I missed soooooooooooooooooooo much.



lols they just stocked 500 of each summer collectible(popsicle and swirl), most everyone who wanted one got one


----------



## Mao

buuunii said:


> So jelly x3



actually starting to feel bad now xD But good luck all ^_^ I'd probably have to pull an all nighter to get something from a restock but I'm too tired x_x 

And VanishingKira that was a nice thing to do ^_^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I missed the re-stock but I won the last green candy from Cal's giveaway. I can't believe how lucky I am (very unexpected).



you already have 3 tho

*late reply


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ayaya said:


> I just want a blue candy and a chocolate and my sweets collectibles would be complete ;_; I don't want to pay high amounts of TBT for them though so I'll have to wait for restock...



Be careful, they sell out fast, and the site lags very bad.


----------



## Coach

Ayaya said:


> I just want a blue candy and a chocolate and my sweets collectibles would be complete ;_; I don't want to pay high amounts of TBT for them though so I'll have to wait for restock...



You also need a cherry to put on top


----------



## buuunii

Apple2012 said:


> It's where if you publish a dream town, I can explore it and see how well you did. Good PWP layouts, attractions, good houses, and other enhancements will get high scores. I rate each town 1 out of 10, but I predict that none of you guys who participate will even get a score lower than 5 out of 10. This will be first one.



AHAHA why. We might have crapy towns like mine ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mao said:


> actually starting to feel bad now xD But good luck all ^_^ I'd probably have to pull an all nighter to get something from a restock but I'm too tired x_x
> 
> And VanishingKira that was a nice thing to do ^_^



Aww don't feel bad XD
Good luck getting your collectables ;w;


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> Tell me more about this "Big, super stock"!!  I missed soooooooooooooooooooo much.



Aw, I've really been active since around March/April, so I feel this way a lot too. With 10 years under its belt, this site has a lot of history. Don't worry, there's a lot of good things to come I'm sure.


----------



## device

Kiikay said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO R U SRS?! K no NO, you can't get that black candy now ;O; asldahuuuuu hauhuhuhusdahuuuu
> 
> 
> ... ahuuu <3 <3



Yes, I am hehe. I just had a spare peach collectible sitting there in the inventory and thought I would give it to someone that has been looking for it.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

buuunii said:


> AHAHA why. We might have crapy towns like mine ;w;



Well, I will aim for the best ones. But just a reminder, if it's been over a week before my contest begins, you can qualify. Also, you cannot update your dream town once you sign up (until the contest is over).


----------



## Mao

Cuppycakez said:


> Sameeee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Your candies line up so well! I want mine in order but I don't see it happening.



I didn't actually notice haha xD Good luck getting candy as well ^_^


----------



## Cuppycakez

VanishingKira said:


> Yes, I am hehe. I just had a spare peach collectible sitting there in the inventory and thought I would give it to someone that has been looking for it.​


----------



## buuunii

VanishingKira said:


> Yes, I am hehe. I just had a spare peach collectible sitting there in the inventory and thought I would give it to someone that has been looking for it.​


That was so nice of you ^^
Wish it had been me JKJKJK lol XD 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Well, I will aim for the best ones. But just a reminder, if it's been over a week before my contest begins, you can qualify. Also, you cannot update your dream town once you sign up (until the contest is over).



I have to plot set lolly and diana ;-;
Damn I wanna enter lol


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

>< I would really like a restock of 50 cake collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples

buuunii said:


> I have to plot set lolly and diana ;-;
> Damn I wanna enter lol



Good thing it doesn't start today. I don't have enough prizes.


----------



## Toot

Hm... there are a lot of people lurking this place. Lol.


----------



## Ayaya

Apple2012 said:


> Be careful, they sell out fast, and the site lags very bad.


I knowww if i end up missing it I'll probably try to buy it next year when I hopefully have more TBT... 



Coach said:


> You also need a cherry to put on top



I prefer Apples instead  (Too bad it's not a collectible yet)


----------



## buuunii

Apple2012 said:


> Good thing it doesn't start today. I don't have enough prizes.



Good luck getting the cake then ^^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

GodToot said:


> Hm... there are a lot of people lurking this place. Lol.



i know ><;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ayaya said:


> I prefer Apple instead  (Too bad it's not a collectible yet)



Thanks for supporting me. By the way, I fixed your post.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Thread Information said:
			
		

> There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (15 members and 5 guests)
> Kawaii Cupcakes,  ADanishMuffin,  Apple2012,  Ayaya,  Chibi.Hoshi,  Drake789,  F L a K e,  Fuzzling,  GodToot,  Gosalyne,  Vizionari



stalkers

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Thanks for supporting me. conceal



omg


----------



## Aradai

>collectables

>art

*>collectables*

*>art*

i want collectables in the next restock but i also wanna spend on art and stuff its so struggling


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

same^


----------



## Sholee

Sparkanine said:


> >collectables
> 
> >art
> 
> *>collectables*
> 
> *>art*
> 
> i want collectables in the next restock but i also wanna spend on art and stuff its so struggling



ART!! ALWAYS!!


----------



## Kiikay

VanishingKira said:


> Yes, I am hehe. I just had a spare peach collectible sitting there in the inventory and thought I would give it to someone that has been looking for it.​



Thaaaankkkuuuuussssss Kira







My heart is singingggggggg~


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Sparkanine said:


> >collectables
> 
> >art
> 
> *>collectables*
> 
> *>art*
> 
> i want collectables in the next restock but i also wanna spend on art and stuff its so struggling



Ikr... ARGH I WANT TO BE RICH LIKE SHOLEE lol... sorry.


----------



## Maruchan

buuunii said:


> I have to plot set lolly and diana ;-;
> Damn I wanna enter lol



// Offtopic sorry
WHY U STILL PLOT SETTING 6 w 6
thought you are done with that already
you can send her over for me to hold mwahahahahaha


----------



## Gosalyne

Ayaya said:


> I prefer Apples instead  (Too bad it's not a collectible yet)



Maybe they'll do a Red Toffee Apple Lollipop (yes, yes, all in one) as special super-collectible for this Halloween.
And you can only have it if you pay it in 8 different sets of all colour candies (including the black one).
Then people will really die happy while trying to get it. 

....
Or...
Maybe I should shut up.
Justin seemed to take my last joke suggestion seriously and then used it to torture people...
<_<
>_>


----------



## Sholee

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ikr... ARGH I WANT TO BE RICH LIKE SHOLEE lol... sorry.



im poor!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Sholee said:


> im poor!


Weren't you the one who had 100k TBT?


----------



## Toot

I wonder if they'll ever add brand new collectibles. That should be interesting.


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> im poor!





ETA: ....precious, _precious_ that new sig of yours, btw


----------



## Toot

The Hidden Owl said:


> Weren't you the one who had 100k TBT?


Yep... Sholee was Sheniqua last year. Lol


----------



## Aradai

Sholee said:


> ART!! ALWAYS!!


preach it hun


----------



## buuunii

Maruchan said:


> // Offtopic sorry
> WHY U STILL PLOT SETTING 6 w 6
> thought you are done with that already
> you can send her over for me to hold mwahahahahaha



BEAUCE BEAU LASTED 2 WEEKS TO PUT HIS BUTT WHERE I WNATED
and nuu my lolly XD


----------



## Toot

Countdown just started.


----------



## Kiikay

countdown?


----------



## buuunii

I don't see it? ;x;


----------



## nard

GodToot said:


> Countdown just started.



wheres the countdown


I DONT SEE A COUtnADOWN i NEED CANDy aH


----------



## Sholee

lieeeeeeeeeeeeeees

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maruchan said:


> ETA: ....precious, _precious_ that new sig of yours, btw



myyyy preciousss~


----------



## Peisinoe

GodToot said:


> I wonder if they'll ever add brand new collectibles. That should be interesting.



There should be one coming out this fall.


----------



## Toot

Lmao


----------



## Aradai

are you sure you're seeing a countdown clock?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

ya i dont see anything o.0

maybe a glitch?


----------



## buuunii

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> ya i dont see anything o.0
> 
> maybe a glitch?


Or toot trolling us


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin Promised that it wouldn't be for another 8 hours AT LEAST. They're prolly just trolling you guys.


----------



## Toot

buuunii said:


> Or toot trolling us



ピンポン lol I was joking.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> ピンポン lol I was joking.



Well don't it makes us mad! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Maruchan

GodToot said:


> Countdown just started.


Well, not quite *yet* but close enough...now I got this song stuck in my head.
_*Thanks GodToot*._ 








Sholee said:


> myyyy preciousss~


"Is it secret? Is it safe?"
Not much of a secret, as it's gonna be some tonight & that ONE candy on the 30th. 
Safe, yes, too safe, in fact, sitting safely behind the vaults of THE SHOP.

"Is it soft? Is it juicy?"
Can't say on the soft part, but definitely SUPER JUICY IF YOU MANAGED TO GRAB ONE, that is.
It's juicy filled with candy-flavored-tears and whatever blood shed to get there XD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

GodToot said:


> ピンポン lol I was joking.



ping pong?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maruchan said:


> Well, not quite *yet* but close enough...now I got this song stuck in my head.
> _*Thanks GodToot*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Is it secret? Is it safe?"
> Not much of a secret, as it's gonna be some tonight & that ONE candy on the 30th.
> Safe, yes, too safe, in fact, sitting safely behind the vaults of THE SHOP.
> 
> "Is it soft? Is it juicy?"
> Can't say on the soft part, but definitely SUPER JUICY IF YOU MANAGED TO GRAB ONE, that is.
> It's juicy filled with candy-flavored-tears and whatever blood shed to get there XD



omg


----------



## Toot

Lol np. :3


----------



## Cuppycakez

eEEEk love this song!


----------



## Vizionari

There is no countdown clock >u<"


----------



## Toot

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> ping pong?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg



Lol it means bingo.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vizionari said:


> There is no countdown clock >u<"



They were trolling, no restock yet, your good for 3 hours at least.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

GodToot said:


> Lol it means bingo.



haha *sweats nervously


I KNEW THAT PSHHHH


----------



## Cuppycakez

Where's my Candy Gang?  It's quite here...toooooooooooooooooo quite. :/


----------



## Toot

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> haha *sweats nervously
> 
> 
> I KNEW THAT PSHHHH



(^▽^)o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Where's my Candy Gang?  It's quite here...toooooooooooooooooo quite. :/



Lol typos


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

yeah everybody left ow0


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh gosh. My auto correct went crazy  quiet***

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish people would talk instead of lurk.  Like where's that getting them? It's just us 3. I SEE YOU PEOPLE/LURKERS


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

will this attract more people?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Kiikay

baking cheesecake right now lulz


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

yeah lurkers are kinda weird


----------



## Kiikay

wow all the bling bling in that pic o.o


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Kiikay said:


> baking cheesecake right now lulz



sharing is caring


----------



## Toot

They lurk for the exact same reason we are. We just post lol.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Kiikay said:


> wow all the bling bling in that pic o.o



haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

i guess ur right @toot


----------



## Toot

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> sharing is caring


Preach!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> will this attract more people?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



OMGGGG Attracted  .


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Cuppycakez said:


> OMGGGG Attracted  .



mwahahahahhaha you know you cant resist mikorin

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> Preach!



hah


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> They were trolling, no restock yet, your good for 3 hours at least.



Yes, I know 

Yes, so many people >w<


----------



## Juudai

yes hello I was attracted by Mikorin.
Actually tbh I just leave my browser on this chat and forget about it.
Like I don't remember to close it.


----------



## kassie

So many database errors. ^^;


----------



## Amissapanda

Juudai said:


> yes hello I was attracted by Mikorin.
> Actually tbh I just leave my browser on this chat and forget about it.
> Like I don't remember to close it.



This is random, but I looked at your signature and immediately hear the "Da-da-da-DAAAAA!"

Now I'll be thinking of Link getting green candy treasures next time I play Wind Waker HD.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Juudai said:


> yes hello I was attracted by Mikorin.
> Actually tbh I just leave my browser on this chat and forget about it.
> Like I don't remember to close it.



omg >< mwahahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> This is random, but I looked at your signature and immediately hear the "Da-da-da-DAAAAA!"
> 
> Now I'll be thinking of Link getting green candy treasures next time I play Wind Waker HD.



oh my gosh


----------



## Bird

selcouth said:


> So many database errors. ^^;



You encountered them too? I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Aradai

may the *SHREK CANDIES* be ever in your favor


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Bird said:


> You encountered them too? I thought I was the only one...



me too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> may the *SHREK CANDIES* be ever in your favor



wut?


----------



## Toot

Juudai said:


> yes hello I was attracted by Mikorin.
> Actually tbh I just leave my browser on this chat and forget about it.
> Like I don't remember to close it.



I do that as well. But for some reason I always appear as offline. Lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> So many database errors. ^^;



I got one too. :O


----------



## kassie

Bird said:


> You encountered them too? I thought I was the only one...



Nope, you're not the only one. There's been quite a few these past few days.. o wo


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> may the *SHREK CANDIES* be ever in your favor


Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnks. So happy because I got the closest I've ever been earlier today. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Nope, you're not the only one. There's been quite a few these past few days.. o wo



I've been getting htem a lot for some reason lately. :O


----------



## Hyperpesta

Member of the candy gang reporting for duty


----------



## kassie

I think it has to do with all the refreshing happening lately ^^;


----------



## Kiikay

LOL oh i wish i could share this cheesecake with you guys.. i love baking for ppl


----------



## Toot

J o s h said:


> Member of the candy gang reporting for duty


Lol what was it... the Sticky Bandits? X3


----------



## Ayaya

selcouth said:


> I think it has to do with all the refreshing happening lately ^^;



We're all hungry for candy. 
Waiting for candies to restock is the closest thing I have to trick or treating this year lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kiikay said:


> LOL oh i wish i could share this cheesecake with you guys.. i love baking for ppl


You're making me and my sweet tooth hungry.


----------



## Toot

Candy flavored tears.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ayaya said:


> We're all hungry for candy.
> Waiting for candies to restock is the closest thing I have to trick or treating this year lol


Haha, ditto.


----------



## Juudai

Amissapanda said:


> This is random, but I looked at your signature and immediately hear the "Da-da-da-DAAAAA!"
> 
> Now I'll be thinking of Link getting green candy treasures next time I play Wind Waker HD.


Actually that's perfect and I 100% approve.
WW HD was so fun omg<3



GodToot said:


> I do that as well. But for some reason I always appear as offline. Lol.


Prob because I occasionally click through my tabs and by habit refresh.
Which'll put me back online again.
I'm not actually sitting here watching you all talk awk


----------



## Sholee

so theres like 4 hours or 3 hours left from the 8 hour justin said?


----------



## Aradai

t minus approximately two hours before restock.
yaaay.


----------



## buuunii

Sholee said:


> so theres like 4 hours or 3 hours left from the 8 hour justin said?



I don't think so
I'm thinking either 10 or 11pm est


----------



## Sholee

buuunii said:


> I think so
> I'm think either 10 or 11pm est



okiies thanks!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Night everyone. Hope you all manage to get the restock, you all deserve it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Man it will be dinner by restock ;3;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> okiies thanks!



It's 11 Pm for EST. I counted earlier


----------



## Mercedes

GodToot said:


> どうぶつの森 should definitely be restocked.



No beacuse someone's gonna buy and hog them. It's all it's about..


----------



## Toot

Restock won't happen tonight... j/s... again. Lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Night everyone. Hope you all manage to get the restock, you all deserve it.



I want to snag one for you if possible but yeah. I'll tryyyy


----------



## Sholee

Luckypinch said:


> No beacuse someone's gonna buy and hog them. It's all it's about..



sheniquas!

unfortunately, that'll be the case for all the collectibles (minus the ones that are always stocked)


----------



## Mercedes

D*** IT. 10 est I NEED TO GO TO BED


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Would I be a bigger shaniqua if I bought another green candy furing the restock? That is if I make it on time


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Restock won't happen tonight... j/s... again. Lol



I'm gettin mad you at!! Stop it!!!    :3 :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Would I be a bigger shaniqua if I bought another green candy furing the restock? That is if I make it on time



If you give it to me, naw. How many did you get the other day?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> D*** IT. 10 est I NEED TO GO TO BED



EST buddies!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> If you give it to me, naw. How many did you get the other day?



Heh maybe . I didn't get anything due to my crappy iPod shutting down so i had to buy one off someone.


----------



## Aradai

would I be a shaniqua if I bought a green candy for someone? b/c I don't wanna be a shaniqua....I'm too lame for that.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sparkanine said:


> would I be a shaniqua if I bought a green candy for someone? b/c I don't wanna be a shaniqua....I'm too lame for that.



Join de shaniquaaas


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Heh maybe . I didn't get anything due to my crappy iPod shutting down so i had to buy one off someone.



Then no.  Only If you have more then 5 would you be a bigger Sheniqau


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> Man it will be dinner by restock ;3;



ayyyy me too :3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> would I be a shaniqua if I bought a green candy for someone? b/c I don't wanna be a shaniqua....I'm too lame for that.


Noooo. Right now I want to get 6 to give one to some peoples but yeah. And 2 for me


----------



## Toot

Lol not trying to troll really. Beiber's posts didn't say we were getting a restock at that exact time. I think he was just stating that at least 8 hours need to pass before the next restock. But yhen again I could be wrong.


----------



## Aradai

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Join de shaniquaaas



but my eyebrows aren't on fleek :~:


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Lol not trying to troll really. Beiber's posts didn't say we were getting a restock at that exact time. I think he was just stating that at least 8 hours need to pass before the next restock. But yhen again I could be wrong.



OMG I JUST REALIZED WHO BEIBER IS. XD


----------



## Sholee

GodToot said:


> Lol not trying to troll really. Beiber's posts didn't say we were getting a restock at that exact time. I think he was just stating that at least 8 hours need to pass before the next restock. But yhen again I could be wrong.



doesn't hurt to check


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> but my eyebrows aren't on fleek :~:



WHAHAH I'm gonna be the best Sheniqau ever once I join them. Really hoping it's a green restock and not red but YA never know.


----------



## Aradai

GodToot said:


> Lol not trying to troll really. Beiber's posts didn't say we were getting a restock at that exact time. I think he was just stating that at least 8 hours need to pass before the next restock. But yhen again I could be wrong.



You're right. We just gotta estimate if he might delay it or stuff. At least we have a general guess of it.


----------



## Mercedes

WAIT WITCH STORE IS GETTING RE STOCKED??


----------



## Aradai

Cuppycakez said:


> WHAHAH I'm gonna be the best Sheniqau ever once I join them. Really hoping it's a green restock and not red but YA never know.



me too I must get that green candy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> WAIT WITCH STORE IS GETTING RE STOCKED??



Jacks Spooky Shop.


----------



## Sholee

I'm going to buy 5 greens and host a giveaway, one will be given away every 10,000th post
mwahhahaha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> Noooo. Right now I want to get 6 to give one to some peoples but yeah. And 2 for me



Thaaankks!!


----------



## Maruchan

Juudai said:


> For anyone who didn't see the exact statements:
> 
> 
> 
> Justin said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just to clarify, that does not mean it will restock *at that time.* Just saying that as of that post, I can promise you won't miss anything for at least 8 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was just a little over four hours ago.
> have fun☆
Click to expand...


For your viewing pleasure: A Quote within a quote. Courtesy of Juudai <3


----------



## roseychuu

J o s h said:


> Night everyone. Hope you all manage to get the restock, you all deserve it.


This is so sweet and nice of you to say! /// nightie night, and I hope you sleep tight!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> WHAHAH I'm gonna be the best Sheniqau ever once I join them. Really hoping it's a green restock and not red but YA never know.


Na nat. I still rule with the red candies


----------



## device

If red restock, then I will get ten or so and if green restock then I will get just one.

I have got 159 yellow candies in checkout. Should I confirm?​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> I'm going to buy 5 greens and host a giveaway, one will be given away every 10,000th post
> mwahhahaha



I'll be there till the end. <3 
So 50,000th post on Christmas Eve.

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanishingKira said:


> If red restock, then I will get ten or so and if green restock then I will get just one.
> 
> I have got 159 yellow candies in checkout. Should I confirm?​



Omg no give me the bells instead! ;-;


----------



## Aradai

VanishingKira said:


> If red restock, then I will get ten or so and if green restock then I will get just one.
> 
> I have got 159 yellow candies in checkout. Should I confirm?​



*kIRA CHILL OMG*


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> I'm going to buy 5 greens and host a giveaway, one will be given away every 10,000th post
> mwahhahaha



*10 thumbs up to that*


----------



## Ayaya

VanishingKira said:


> I have got 159 yellow candies in checkout. Should I confirm?​



You'll get cavities... and you'd probably regret it in a few days


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> *kIRA CHILL OMG*



I feel that way tho! I spent 600 on yellow candies the other day on accident. So sad.  Sold the yellows but only got like 200 back.


----------



## NSFW

kira you will be like me if u dont buy the candy and you forget to exit the candy out of ur cart when the restock comes u get a green candy in ur cart u will buy 159 yellow candies and 1 green candy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

hellaradcaitlin said:


> kira you will be like me if u dont buy the candy and you forget to exit the candy out of ur cart when the restock comes u get a green candy in ur cart u will buy 159 yellow candies and 1 green candy



And you say I have a lot of cavities child


----------



## device

hellaradcaitlin said:


> kira you will be like me if u dont buy the candy and you forget to exit the candy out of ur cart when the restock comes u get a green candy in ur cart u will buy 159 yellow candies and 1 green candy



I only have enough for the yellow candies at the moment.​


----------



## Mercedes

Sparkanine said:


> me too I must get that green candy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Jacks Spooky Shop.


No  y not.. 

Edit: well there goes my dreams.. I am kinda devastated ;_;
But at least I can try and a sexy green candy..


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

1 or 2 hours left?


----------



## Cuppycakez

VanishingKira said:


> I only have enough for the yellow candies at the moment.​



Oh wow haha.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yea did 8 hours pass yet? I hope not since I want the restock later


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea did 8 hours pass yet? I hope not since I want the restock later



No, I think ther's about 2 hours left D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

VanishingKira said:


> I only have enough for the yellow candies at the moment.​


What? Are you asking to remove them from your cart, not buy them?


----------



## nard

Juudai made me a new sig. <3


THaHT CanDYi IS kMUNE YOu liiTTlE


----------



## Juudai

Spoiler: the quote party






Maruchan said:


> Juudai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who didn't see the exact statements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make things a little less stressful, I'll just state now that there won't be another restock for at least another 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to clarify, that does not mean it will restock at that time. Just saying that as of that post, I can promise you won't miss anything for at least 8 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was just a little over four hours ago.
> have fun☆
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your viewing pleasure: A Quote within a quote. Courtesy of Juudai <3
Click to expand...




And here, my friends, we have a quote party.<3
Except it'd make a big post and I don't wanna put y'all through that nope.
I've always wondered what exactly the candy tastes like in AC.
the same way I wondered about Krabby Patties. :v



Fuzzling said:


> Juudai made me a new sig. <3
> 
> 
> THaHT CanDYi IS kMUNE YOu liiTTlE


it's the cutest sig ever ngl<3


----------



## Vizionari

Juudai said:


> And here, my friends, we have a quote party.<3
> Except it'd make a big post and I don't wanna put y'all through that nope.
> I've always wondered what exactly the candy tastes like in AC.
> the same way I wondered about Krabby Patties. :v
> 
> 
> it's the cutest sig ever ngl<3



Yay quote party


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Vizionari said:


> No, I think ther's about 2 hours left D:



Woooww. Know I wish it was later xD. That's 10 pm for me


----------



## buuunii

Fuzzling said:


> Juudai made me a new sig. <3
> 
> 
> THaHT CanDYi IS kMUNE YOu liiTTlE



I LOVE IT
AGHH PUGSSSSS


----------



## Ayaya

OMG all these new sigs... you're hungrier for candy than I am


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Someone make me one with red candies pleease


----------



## NSFW

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woooww. Know I wish it was later xD. That's 10 pm for me



8 pm for me omg


----------



## Mercedes

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woooww. Know I wish it was later xD. That's 10 pm for me



That's bad for me. It will be midnight. I miss everything every time. But I am a loser so.. :s


----------



## Cuppycakez

Im going to make one later!  


And hi Tina! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The 8 hours will be 11 PM for me :0


----------



## device

Hey Tina.

It will be past 3AM for me, since it is 1AM already.​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Luckypinch said:


> That's bad for me. It will be midnight. I miss everything every time. But I am a loser so.. :s



NO YOUR NOOOOOOT


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

hellaradcaitlin said:


> 8 pm for me omg



Psssssttttt.....Get one for yourself


----------



## Mercedes

Cuppycakez said:


> Im going to make one later!
> 
> 
> And hi Tina!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Al
> 
> Oh 11 eh do I really wanna waste my life? Yas
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Cuppycakez said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO YOUR NOOOOOOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh your to kinds :s
Click to expand...


----------



## Vizionari

Psst hi Tina c;


----------



## NSFW

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Psssssttttt.....Get one for yourself



ok r u telling me dont get one for u


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I had to.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to.



KITTTTTYYYYY


----------



## Mercedes

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to.



You have so many though xAx  lololol


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want your blue candy aaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to.



Nah, give it to me I deserve it more


Heh, jk ;D


----------



## Juudai

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Someone make me one with red candies pleease





Spoiler: here











Is your favorite the red then? o:
I think the red look really nice too.<3
Although I guess the blue will still always be my favorite since it's my favorite color and all, but...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

hellaradcaitlin said:


> ok r u telling me dont get one for u



DO IT DO IT you can if you want E:


----------



## Mercedes

Cuppycakez said:


> I want your blue candy aaaaaaaaaah



They don't even have in the shop..  like I don't even see the icon. That's worry some. You deserve it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Better do my math work


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Juudai said:


> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your favorite the red then? o:
> I think the red look really nice too.<3
> Although I guess the blue will still always be my favorite since it's my favorite color and all, but...



Yea I like the red one as much as I like the blue one. I like how it looks with my profile pic. Thanks by the way!


----------



## Mercedes

Ah my info is in my moms car. She is at work. Omg. And I am failing the class..personal probs ;___; mhh and I waiting for flipping virtual candy!  Oh well.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Zane

Luckypinch said:


> They don't even have in the shop..  like I don't even see the icon. That's worry some. You deserve it


It won't be stocked until the 30th.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Luckypinch said:


> They don't even have in the shop..  like I don't even see the icon. That's worry some. You deserve it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Better do my math work


Blue releases on the 30th some time. <3


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Happy Halloween!



That's actually a really cool gif.

I'm not flipping out about candy until we get to the blue. That's when I shell out the money.


----------



## Coach

Get me and my new sig


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> That's actually a really cool gif.
> 
> I'm not flipping out about candy until we get to the blue. That's when I shell out the money.



Thanks! Found it online.  

I wanted all 4 so I could do an awesome giveaway!


----------



## Bird

Uh oh, Tina's here. Watch out and stay low!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Get me and my new sig



That................................is SO.............................







AWESOME

AND COACH HI!


----------



## Guero101

Did tonight's restock already happen? Or nah?


----------



## Bird

Guero101 said:


> Did tonight's restock already happen? Or nah?



No, you didn't miss it.


----------



## Chris

Bird said:


> Uh oh, Tina's here. Watch out and stay low!



What's that meant to mean!?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bird said:


> Uh oh, Tina's here. Watch out and stay low!



Yeah. I said hi but she's lurking so she didn't say hi back. But it's cool because it's 
_Tina_


----------



## Bird

Tina said:


> What's that meant to mean!?



I don't know...? Be good because a moderator is watching us?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> Did tonight's restock already happen? Or nah?



Nope! You didn't miss anything!


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> That................................is SO.............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME
> 
> AND COACH HI!



Hello! :]


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bird said:


> I don't know...? Be good because a moderator is watching us?



Silly Bird, you should ALWAYS be good.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone know how to do normal images on gifs?

- - - Post Merge - - -

JUSTIN IS LURKING!!


----------



## Guero101

Cuppycakez said:


> Nope! You didn't miss anything!



Excellent. Muchas gracias


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yo Justin! <3 Uh upload them to an image editor that doesn't support animated things, then save it because it should show up the first frame only. ^_^


----------



## Chris

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. I said hi but she's lurking so she didn't say hi back. But it's cool because it's
> _Tina_



_Hi._





Bird said:


> I don't know...? Be good because a moderator is watching us?



LOL. Even when we're not watching you can be certain we'll find your messages later! 





ObeseMudkipz said:


> JUSTIN IS LURKING!!



He's been lurking ages but on invisible until now hehe.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> Excellent. Muchas gracias



Si!! I don't speak much Spanish but Beunos Dias/Noches? That close to anything? :O


----------



## Bird

Tina said:


> LOL. Even when we're not watching you can be certain we'll find your messages later!



No one can't hide. Or run I think.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin is ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLWAYS HERE.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I told Justin that I made dark apples. I hope that's not going to get me in trouble (dark apples will really bite you).


----------



## Ayaya

If I can't have these collectibles in my inventory

At least I have them in my signature. ;_;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> I told Justin that I made dark apples. I hope that's not going to get me in trouble (dark apples will really bite you).


I CAN MAKE DARK CUPCAKES THIS WORKS SO WELL <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cuppycakez said:


> I CAN MAKE DARK CUPCAKES THIS WORKS SO WELL <3



Dark apples can live on their own like humans. I fed regular apples some dark candy and they turned evil.


----------



## Juudai

Coach said:


> Get me and my new sig


Wasn't able to say this earlier but
A++ I really like it, and it's pretty dang fabulous.
The idea is fun too<3


----------



## device

Thank you Juudai for the new signature, I love it.

I hope you guys like it too.​


----------



## Toot

I wonder when they'll restock this...


----------



## Cuppycakez

VanishingKira said:


> Thank you Juudai for the new signature, I love it.
> 
> I hope you guys like it too.​


That's awesome! So cool! I should fix up mine! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's the best thing ever I'm using that one!


----------



## NSFW

wow justin you are so sneaky


----------



## Alolan_Apples

GodToot said:


> I wonder when they'll restock this...



Oh my god! That must be very valuable.


----------



## Vizionari

GodToot said:


> I wonder when they'll restock this...



It'd be cool if they had Rainbow Candy.


----------



## Coach

Juudai said:


> Wasn't able to say this earlier but
> A++ I really like it, and it's pretty dang fabulous.
> The idea is fun too<3



Thank you! I stole your idea. <.<


----------



## NSFW

tina did u like the candies i gave u
it mustve gave you cavities


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I decided that instead of buying someone else's chocolate cake collectible, I baked one on my own, but these pesky apples ate my chocolate cake (apples eat bread, not candy). How am I going to get a choco cake collectible now? These stupid apples ate the cake.


----------



## LyraVale

What's going on with everyone's sigs? I'm so jealous!


----------



## Sholee

it's a loophole around the "post quality and image spam rule"


----------



## device

LyraVale said:


> What's going on with everyone's sigs? I'm so jealous!



We have added flavor of candy to them.​


----------



## Toot

Uh oh... Beiber is back.


----------



## Juudai

I'm glad you like it, Kira! c:



Coach said:


> Thank you! I stole your idea. <.<


Ahaha
I'm not the only one who had the idea though.
It's fun to see what everyone is doing. XD



Sholee said:


> it's a loophole around the "post quality and image spam rule"


Yeah that's basically how I saw it, too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

GodToot said:


> Uh oh... Beiber is back.



Ooh! I'm going to report you 

Just kidding. I'm not doing it.


----------



## Guero101

LyraVale said:


> What's going on with everyone's sigs? I'm so jealous!



Me to! I want one!!


----------



## LyraVale

VanishingKira said:


> We have added flavor of candy to them.​



I noticed! I'm just sad that mine isn't cool like that.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Check out mine!  If anyone wants to use it VM me! And CAN'T wait for the restock!


----------



## Toot

Lurking for days lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Lurking for days lol



And ya know half a month.


----------



## Guero101

He's on the administration control panel right now. It's coming.


----------



## Chris

Guero101 said:


> He's on the administration control panel right now. It's coming.



The control panel has many uses.


----------



## Cuppycakez

STALKER heh heh


----------



## device

Tina said:


> The control panel has many uses.



Such as banning users named Tina.​


----------



## Vizionari

Dat tension >o<


Not.


----------



## NSFW

Tina said:


> The control panel has many uses.



now after you say that now i dont know if justin is restocking or doing something else other than that


----------



## Guero101

VanishingKira said:


> Such as banning users named Tina.​



Ouuuuch....


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Guero101 said:


> Ouuuuch....



Nooooo! Not Tina.


----------



## nard

hypehypehypehype


tina i love you will you marry me pls


----------



## Chris

VanishingKira said:


> Such as banning users named Tina.​



Let's ban VanishingKira!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like to see a picture of Elsa from Frozen tossing out candy collectibles.


----------



## Mercedes

I. Should give up now. Everyone's gonna stock up..


----------



## Cuppycakez

NO I NEED TINA SHES THE BEST

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Let's ban VanishingKira!



Haha Tina rocks so  I have to agree. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> I. Should give up now. Everyone's gonna stock up..



NO you always have to try!


----------



## Mercedes

Cuppycakez said:


> NO I NEED TINA SHES THE BEST
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Tina rocks so  I have to agree.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> NO you always have to try!


But every time I never even get one! This is the 3rd time.


----------



## Guero101

Luckypinch said:


> I. Should give up now. Everyone's gonna stock up..



Yup. You know Sheniqua is lurking right now on invisible mode. She Gonna take all dat candy


----------



## Hyperpesta

I really should be asleep, but Tina is awesome guys.


----------



## LyraVale

Ban them all. Then stock 1 blue for me. 

mwahahaha


----------



## Lock

Looks like I'm late to the party. Everyone has candy in their signatures.


----------



## Mikorin

I'd like one, to sell, so i can finally get a username change


----------



## Guero101

Lockfancy said:


> Looks like I'm late to the party. Everyone has candy in their signatures.



Everyone but you and me


----------



## LyraVale

Luckypinch said:


> But every time I never even get one! This is the 3rd time.



Lots of us never get one. And then maybe one time you do...and it's super exciting.

I still have fun trying.


----------



## Mercedes

Guero101 said:


> Yup. You know Sheniqua is lurking right now on invisible mode. She Gonna take all dat candy



Who is that? She sound selfish.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Luckypinch said:


> But every time I never even get one! This is the 3rd time.



My fourth! But you HALF to keep trying to your heart will stop having a reason to dream about candy!  DRAMA MOMENT


----------



## Vizionari

I don't want to change my sig right now so I can't add candy. Sigh...


----------



## LyraVale

Guero101 said:


> Everyone but you and me



and me


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> I'd like one, to sell, so i can finally get a username change


I'd help by donating bells but honestly I'm to low.


----------



## Mercedes

LyraVale said:


> Lots of us never get one. And then maybe one time you do...and it's super exciting.
> 
> I still have fun trying.


Hm. I honestly thought everyone lurking had some tbh.


----------



## Chris

Totally feeling the love here guys or is that the vodka?. Thanks.


----------



## Lock

Guero101 said:


> Everyone but you and me



Why is this? Maybe we should join in the fun.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since I saw a whole bunch of photoshopped sigs with candy collectibles, will someone make a gif of Elsa tossing candy collectibles on the North Mountain?


----------



## Guero101

Luckypinch said:


> Who is that? She sound selfish.



You don't know Sheniqua?! Gurl where you been?! She be buying up all da candy to sell fo profit. While poor Billy who just wants one never gets one. ):


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> Totally feeling the love here guys or is that the vodka?. Thanks.



Haha. To young to drink by a couple years so NOPE.


----------



## LyraVale

Luckypinch said:


> Hm. I honestly thought everyone lurking had some tbh.



people are helping each other out a lot...or buying them

most of us are coming out of restocks empty handed almost every time


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> You don't know Sheniqua?! Gurl where you been?! She be buying up all da candy to sell fo profit. While poor Billy who just wants one never gets one. ):



STRAIGHT UP!


----------



## Juudai

Guero101 said:


> Me to! I want one!!


Happy birthday


Spoiler: xx











I don't know which color of candy you like, so sorry xo


----------



## Guero101

Lockfancy said:


> Why is this? Maybe we should join in the fun.



I agree. Who do we talk to about putting candy in our sigs though?


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> people are helping each other out a lot...or buying them
> 
> most of us are coming out of restocks empty handed almost every time



Yeah! Darn Sheniqua!


----------



## Mikorin

Cuppycakez said:


> I'd help by donating bells but honestly I'm to low.



Thank you for the thought! it's just my username is a reference to a town i no longer have


----------



## Hyperpesta

Tina said:


> Totally feeling the love here guys *or is that the vodka?*. Thanks.


Most likely with you
.


----------



## roseychuu

This thread is starting to make me giggle :')



VanishingKira said:


> Such as banning users named Tina.​





Tina said:


> Let's ban VanishingKira!



How about neither Tina nor VanishingKira gets banned and we can all get excited over the restocks together ♥


----------



## Mercedes

Guero101 said:


> You don't know Sheniqua?! Gurl where you been?! She be buying up all da candy to sell fo profit. While poor Billy who just wants one never gets one. ):



Srsly I have been busy sigh schholl


----------



## Bird

What is the new collectible going to be later on...?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> I agree. Who do we talk to about putting candy in our sigs though?



I'm not that good at it. Mine came out bad so.


----------



## Guero101

Juudai said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> 
> Spoiler: xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which color of candy you like, so sorry xo



I LOVE IT!!!! AND IT'S NOT EVEN MY BIRTHDAY!! Woooo


----------



## Lock

Guero101 said:


> I agree. Who do we talk to about putting candy in our sigs though?



I got this.


----------



## shinkuzame

And the tensions continue to rise...


----------



## Chris

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha. To young to drink by a couple years so NOPE.



Now I feel old.  




J o s h said:


> Most likely with you
> .



Shhhhh. xoxo




roseychuu said:


> How about neither Tina nor VanishingKira gets banned and we can all get excited over the restocks together ♥



Well that's no fun.


----------



## Ayaya

Loving all the sigs you made, Juudai <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> Thank you for the thought! it's just my username is a reference to a town i no longer have


Yeah that's why I had to change mine forever ago.  But when you change it you can't put spaces or symbols or anything. It wouldn't let me anyway.


----------



## Guero101

Lockfancy said:


> I got this.



Well Juudai just hooked me up with one! It's awesome!  Thanks Juudai


----------



## Hyperpesta

Tina said:


> Now I feel old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh. xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's no fun.



The truth must be heard.


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm not that good at it. Mine came out bad so.



I like yours! It captures the spirit of Halloween completely.


----------



## nard

teh ipad is startin' to lag


I think its comin'


----------



## Juudai

Ayaya said:


> Loving all the sigs you made, Juudai <3


Thank you.<3
It's fun ahaha
happy to make 'em for anyone who wants one, because they really only take like two minutes.


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> I like yours! It captures the spirit of Halloween completely.



Aw thanks!  <3


----------



## Mercedes

I wish I could be helped ;3; Mabye I am just to somthing ehhhhhhh.....I pray that I get candy. Oh and a 70< on my test! :3


----------



## Juudai

Guero101 said:


> Well Juudai just hooked me up with one! It's awesome!  Thanks Juudai


No problem! Glad you like it! 

Also
@Cuppycakez
I didn't say this earlier either, I got suuuper distracted but
I think yours is super cute ahh<3 and festive, too. I really like it. c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Juudai said:


> Thank you.<3
> It's fun ahaha
> happy to make 'em for anyone who wants one, because they really only take like two minutes.


Mine took me forever as my program lagged.


----------



## Toot

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Juudai said:


> No problem! Glad you like it!
> 
> Also
> @Cuppycakez
> I didn't say this earlier either, I got suuuper distracted but
> I think yours is super cute ahh<3 and festive, too. I really like it. c:


Thank you bunches! <3 Yours are really awesome!~


----------



## nard

everyone hates yellow candy wowowowow


----------



## Vizionari

Juudai said:


> Thank you.<3
> It's fun ahaha
> happy to make 'em for anyone who wants one, because they really only take like two minutes.



Heh, your sigs are really cute <3


----------



## Hyperpesta

Ohmygawd when I get on my laptop you will not be able to cope with the awesomeness of my Halloween sig.


----------



## Mercedes

My phones lagging


----------



## LyraVale

Fuzzling said:


> teh ipad is startin' to lag
> 
> 
> I think its comin'



I was gonna say I love your sig, then I clicked on the spoiler too. And...there's Toulouse!!!! <3


----------



## Coach

Mine took me like 5 minutes


----------



## Mikorin

Are they going to put up a timer again or?


----------



## Mercedes

GodToot said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol


Is that legit?


----------



## Bird

Seriously though, who is not excited for the soon-to-be collectible that is supposed to come out later?


----------



## Mercedes

I hope it's a pumpkin


----------



## Coach

Luckypinch said:


> Is that legit?



That's the reward you get for collecting 5 sets of candy


----------



## buuunii

Fuzzling said:


> teh ipad is startin' to lag
> 
> 
> I think its comin'


I need that pug in my life


----------



## Hyperpesta

We need a purple candy.


----------



## Mercedes

BUT..that's 2 hard. Dang it it's the one I want the most but I can still get green cady so likes


----------



## nard

Bird said:


> Seriously though, who is not excited for the soon-to-be collectible that is supposed to come out later?




umg I forgot about that


get hyped


----------



## Toot

Luckypinch said:


> Is that legit?


Yep... only 1 member has it though.


----------



## Mercedes

I wish they were restocking the main shop. I really want coco cake.


----------



## Juudai

J o s h said:


> Ohmygawd when I get on my laptop you will not be able to cope with the awesomeness of my Halloween sig.


Hype.
I'm excited to see it.



Vizionari said:


> Heh, your sigs are really cute <3





Cuppycakez said:


> Thank you bunches! <3 Yours are really awesome!~


Ahh, thank you so much<3<3 you're both super sweet omg.



Bird said:


> Seriously though, who is not excited for the soon-to-be collectible that is supposed to come out later?
> 
> image​


o h.
I wasn't expecting that ahaha
To be honest, I forgot there even was one.


----------



## Coach

Luckypinch said:


> BUT..that's 2 hard. Dang it it's the one I want the most but I can still get green cady so likes



I was only joking! ;D

That's just one we made up. c:


----------



## Skyfall

I am actually really liking that rainbow candy... And i second the purple candy.


----------



## LyraVale

Coach said:


> That's the reward you get for collecting 5 sets of candy



hehe you just sent a bunch of people into a tailspin


----------



## Lock

Guero101 said:


> Well Juudai just hooked me up with one! It's awesome!  Thanks Juudai



Nioce. I just gotta get mine going.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Updated mine heh heh


----------



## Coach

I want a pink candy, not purple. ;~;

We don't have many pink


----------



## Guero101

Heeeeey Juudai! Nice blue candy yo. We is like twins or something like that


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> I am actually really liking that rainbow candy... And i second the purple candy.



I third it.

But as for rainbow candy, a rainbow lollipop would be even awesomerrrr!


----------



## buuunii

We need a lollipop y'all


----------



## nard

Anyone, feel free to use that pug gif in my signature. I'm fine with it, really. <3


----------



## roseychuu

Coach said:


> I want a pink candy, not purple. ;~;
> 
> We don't have many pink


I second this! Pink would be soooo cute!


----------



## Toot

Guero101 said:


> Heeeeey Juudai! Nice blue candy yo. We is like twins or something like that



The Beatles <3


----------



## Mercedes

Lollipop=??? Collectable


----------



## Cuppycakez

Pink would be the best! Pink Lollipop like yay!


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> I want a pink candy, not purple. ;~;
> 
> We don't have many pink



Yes, I want a pink candy


----------



## Coach

buuunii said:


> We need a lollipop y'all



We need a pink candy, and then lollipop versions of all the candy colours.


----------



## buuunii

Fuzzling said:


> Anyone, feel free to use that pug gif in my signature. I'm fine with it, really. <3



It's face is just beautiful 
I might cry


----------



## Ayaya

Cuppycakez said:


> Updated mine heh heh



Looks good


----------



## LyraVale

Coach said:


> We need a pink candy, and then lollipop versions of all the candy colours.



and then someone to come to each of our houses and give us each one irl. 
thanksss.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ayaya said:


> Looks good



Well thanks!


----------



## Mercedes

Someone should make me a green candy sig using somthing *cough* *cough* Lyra heart strings *cough*


----------



## nard

argh I want to sleep


but


restock


----------



## Bird

Instead of discarding useless collectibles and add-ons, why not make a sell button that sells it around 5% ~ 50% less than the original price?

For instance I bought two cakes for 29 TBT Bells and I want to sell one. Why not sell it (say 15%) and get back 4.4 bells (I rounded up). This idea is kinda stupid I know.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want a blue one irl Please!


----------



## buuunii

Coach said:


> We need a pink candy, and then lollipop versions of all the candy colours.



I second this. Cuz pink is coot


----------



## Coach

Fuzzling said:


> argh I want to sleep
> 
> 
> but
> 
> 
> restock



I'm in the same scenario


----------



## Juudai

Cuppycakez said:


> Updated mine heh heh


Woow that's so cute I love it QwQ<3



Guero101 said:


> Heeeeey Juudai! Nice blue candy yo. We is like twins or something like that


aw ye, yours is lookin' good over there my twin. Strike a pose let's strut our stuff a'iight.
ps I love Yugioh<3

Pink candy would be fabulous.
But I think I'd get tired of candy if there was one for every color.


----------



## LyraVale

Luckypinch said:


> Someone should make me a green candy sig using somthing *cough* *cough* Lyra heart strings *cough*






here you go...almost, just needs the candy which IDK how to do

well, at least it's coming FROM a Lyra too (me! get it? get it?)


----------



## shinkuzame

I want a pink candy, I would hoard all of the pink candies.

owo


----------



## Mercedes

Coach said:


> I'm in the same scenario


 I 
I want. Dark candy 2

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> View attachment 72569
> 
> here you go...almost, just needs the candy which IDK how to do
> 
> well, at least it's coming FROM a Lyra too (me! get it? get it?)



OH XD


----------



## Guero101

Juudai said:


> Woow that's so cute I love it QwQ<3
> 
> 
> aw ye, yours is lookin' good over there my twin. Strike a pose let's strut our stuff a'iight.
> ps I love Yugioh<3
> 
> Pink candy would be fabulous.
> But I think I'd get tired of candy if there was one for every color.



I says heeeeey twin. I think we are officially friends now because you like yugioh as well. Okay? Okay. Bye Felicia


----------



## kassie

I'd love either a pink or purple candy. <3


----------



## Ayaya

shinkuzame said:


> I want a pink candy, I would hoard all of the pink candies.
> 
> owo



Same. I'll buy 10 no regrets


----------



## nard

should I organize for a red/green candy



or blue


----------



## Cuppycakez

Whoaaaaaaaaa my TBT went all cracked out for a second :O


Spoiler: EEK


----------



## Skyfall

Man, this thread moves fast..... I also second sholee s lollipop idea, that would be cute.


----------



## Bird

Why not all four candies? What about a candy corn collectible?


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> View attachment 72569
> 
> here you go...almost, just needs the candy which IDK how to do
> 
> well, at least it's coming FROM a Lyra too (me! get it? get it?)



I get it... I get it alright... XD


----------



## Coach




----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaa my TBT went all cracked out for a second :O
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EEK



_*the pug is coming for your candy*_


----------



## shinkuzame

Ayaya said:


> Same. I'll buy 10 no regrets



I would probably do 5 pink & 5 red, tbh.


----------



## Mercedes

Oh thank you!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> _*the pug is coming for your candy*_



I know he hacked me


----------



## nard

Bird said:


> Why not all four candies? What about a candy corn collectible?




Candy corn... <3 Yess!


----------



## LyraVale

Coach said:


> View attachment 72570



yay! Well done!


----------



## Lock

Bird said:


> Why not all four candies? What about a candy corn collectible?



I want a candy corn collectible.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Candy corn... <3 Yess!


OMG that's an awesome idea!


----------



## Juudai

Guero101 said:


> I says heeeeey twin. I think we are officially friends now because you like yugioh as well. Okay? Okay. Bye Felicia


Oh heck yes I'm always down for new friends xo
but Felicia
well, I can live with that.
-whispers-Juudai is actually Jaden's (GX) Japanese name xx
//and no one has ever seemed to notice



LyraVale said:


> here you go...almost, just needs the candy which IDK how to do
> 
> well, at least it's coming FROM a Lyra too (me! get it? get it?)


Here it is with candy:


Spoiler: xx











oops Coach beat me to it


----------



## Ayaya

shinkuzame said:


> I would probably do 5 pink & 5 red, tbh.



Oh that's a good idea! If we can rearrange our collectibles, I'd do pink red pink red.


----------



## LyraVale

Juudai said:
			
		

> Here it is with candy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops Coach beat me to it



Coach did blue candy, I think they wanted green, so now they have options!


----------



## nard

the thread


has stopped


nvm lol r.i.p me


----------



## Mercedes

Thanks! :3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ayaya said:


> Oh that's a good idea! If we can rearrange our collectibles, I'd do pink red pink red.



That would be really pretty! Then purple in all the corners. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My TBT did it again :O


----------



## roseychuu

shinkuzame said:


> I would probably do 5 pink & 5 red, tbh.


or 5 pink and 5 yellow? there's a lot of collectibles (and pretty much all the candies) you could mix and match so that it could go very nicely with i think!


----------



## LyraVale

I would die of laughter if we missed a restock cuz we were busy daydreaming new candy and sigs.


----------



## Bird

My body is ready... for the restock. xD 



Spoiler


----------



## shinkuzame

roseychuu said:


> or 5 pink and 5 yellow? there's a lot of collectibles (and pretty much all the candies) you could mix and match so that it could go very nicely with i think!



Or 5 pink & 5 blue to make have sort of a cotton candy vibe...

Endless possibilities.


----------



## Juudai

If there were purple, I'd so be all over purple red purple red etc.
That's one of my favorite combinations.
Also blue yellow is really cute, but I guess that one's not impossible necessarily.


----------



## Mercedes

OMG that would suck.


----------



## nard

LyraVale said:


> I would die of laughter if we missed a restock cuz we were busy daydreaming new candy and sigs.



/NOT MISSING IT


/HAS ANOTHER TAB OPEN FOR THE SHOP


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> /NOT MISSING IT
> 
> 
> /HAS ANOTHER TAB OPEN FOR THE SHOP



Same! I refresh every couple just to make sure.


----------



## Guero101

I thought your username looked rather familiar Juudai new friend o mine.


----------



## Mercedes

I feel so old.


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> Same! I refresh every couple just to make sure.



I do too, but then I have to catch up on 14 pages of this thread everytime lol

we're chatty is what I'm saying


----------



## rosabelle

Apple2012 said:


> Since I saw a whole bunch of photoshopped sigs with candy collectibles, will someone make a gif of Elsa tossing candy collectibles on the North Mountain?



I thought you wanted this LOL it took a while...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I need more candy images in my sig!!! Make me more pleeeaaaasseeee


----------



## nard

17 minutes to see the truth...


----------



## Mercedes

Sorry guys I better head to bed..it's..getting late


----------



## Lock

rosabelle said:


> I thought you wanted this LOL it took a while...



omg lol


----------



## Juudai

rosabelle said:


> I thought you wanted this LOL it took a while...


crying because best
absolutely the best.
I can imagine it did. I hope it was worth it? XD

To people sleeping, goodnight! Have a good day tomorrow~


----------



## Mercedes

Fuzzling said:


> 17 minutes to see the truth...



..Mabye I can wait a few more


----------



## Cuppycakez

We are just taking this to far XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> ..Mabye I can wait a few more


Hee hee


----------



## LyraVale

rosabelle said:


> I thought you wanted this LOL it took a while...



It's Justin! 

No wait, if it's was realistic, it would be 1 candy from each hand. :/


----------



## Cadbberry

Did I miss restock?


----------



## NSFW

wow i need one more cake to line up my collectibles

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Did I miss restock?



yes u did 
no


----------



## Mercedes

Pls no more frozen ;-;


----------



## Guero101

rosabelle said:


> I thought you wanted this LOL it took a while...



Woah!!!! Amazing!!!! Let it go!!! Let it go!!!!


----------



## Bird

Cadbberry said:


> Did I miss restock?



Not yet. c:


----------



## nard

/heavy breathing while refreshing shop, hoping for tons of lag


----------



## Toot

rosabelle said:


> I thought you wanted this LOL it took a while...


Oh god. Someone else that actually knows real gfx. *GLOMP*


----------



## rosabelle

Juudai said:


> crying because best
> absolutely the best.
> I can imagine it did. I hope it was worth it? XD
> 
> To people sleeping, goodnight! Have a good day tomorrow~



It was actually really worth seeing it in motion ;u; LOL


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> Did I miss restock?



Nope, not yet c;


----------



## Cadbberry

Yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> It was actually really worth seeing it in motion ;u; LOL



I just wanna stick it in my sig (I wont,dont worry)


----------



## Lock

Luckypinch said:


> Pls no more frozen ;-;



Im pretty sure its gunna be a thing for a while. I'm hoping Big Hero 6 will be gewd.


----------



## shinkuzame

That gif doe.

Waitin' on the lag, or some sort of news seems to be getting the best of some, pfft.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wow even my iPods faster then my laptop. It takes 15 minutes just to start up google


----------



## rosabelle

Luckypinch said:


> Pls no more frozen ;-;



I'm looking for more Elsa gifs LOL


----------



## nard

off topic

what does configuring a collectible do?


----------



## Vizionari

Fuzzling said:


> off topic
> 
> what does configuring collectible do?



It just lets your collectible show under your avatar.


----------



## Bird

@Fuzzling, I think it only works for Username Change and User Title Color Change Add-ons.


----------



## Toot

Fuzzling said:


> off topic
> 
> what does configuring a collectible do?



That's actually one of the first posts that was ever on topic.


----------



## NSFW

10 more mins (maybe) i hope


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> That's actually one of the first posts that was ever on topic.


Tina's probably lurking to see how ridiculous people are with candy haha


----------



## nard

nine mins yo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

rosabelle said:


> I thought you wanted this LOL it took a while...



Yay! Blue candies for everyone! I don't even have to spend my TBT for one.


----------



## PandaNikita

I think you guys are forgetting that Justin said there won't necessarily be a restock right after 8 hours (from this morning's restock)


----------



## skweegee

I keep trying to make a candy sig while I'm waiting, but I keep failing at it.


----------



## Bird

Once it has been restocked. BAM, it is already gone, LOL.


----------



## shinkuzame

Yeah, Justin just mentioned it would be at least 8 hours from then. 
We're getting hyped for nothing probably, haha.


----------



## LyraVale

I don't mean to give tmi...but anyone else need to step away for just a minute, but too scared to miss the restock in that minute? 

If you know what I mean...

:/


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bird said:


> Once it has been restocked. BAM, it is already gone, LOL.



Yeah.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Gah
Candy or username change :/


Looks like its candy now, username change in a million years when I earn the bells.


----------



## nard

inb4 no restock


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> I don't mean to give tmi...but anyone else need to step away for just a minute, but too scared to miss the restock in that minute?
> 
> If you know what I mean...
> 
> :/


Yep! I RAN to the bathroom and RAN back and hopped on my bed. :d


----------



## Ayaya

I love how we all got creative while waiting for candy LOL


----------



## Guero101

LyraVale said:


> I don't mean to give tmi...but anyone else need to step away for just a minute, but too scared to miss the restock in that minute?
> 
> If you know what I mean...
> 
> :/



Go for it. I just took a shower and BOOM!! Still hasn't happened


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> I think you guys are forgetting that Justin said there won't necessarily be a restock right after 8 hours (from this morning's restock)



I said the same thing like 3 times. Lol.


----------



## Mercedes

Duh just take your phone laptop whatever to go pee with you. It's what I do.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, I get so excited of the littlest things so yeah. :3


----------



## Lock

I think you need partners to get through a restock lolz I haven't successfully gotten any collectibles without someone helping in some way


----------



## Toot

LyraVale said:


> I don't mean to give tmi...but anyone else need to step away for just a minute, but too scared to miss the restock in that minute?
> 
> If you know what I mean...
> 
> :/



Oh god... tmi dude.


----------



## LyraVale

Guero101 said:


> Go for it. I just took a shower and BOOM!! Still hasn't happened



one time I showered and I missed a restock...it's scarred me for life lol

jk, I think I'm just gonna take my computer with me for this one


----------



## nard

umg my heart is racing and my eyes are drooping 


what is this


----------



## Cadbberry

More candy XD


----------



## Coach

Luckypinch said:


> Duh just take your phone laptop whatever to go pee with you. It's what I do.



So true!


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> I said the same thing like 3 times. Lol.


GodToot/PandaNikita: C'mon guys staph, Justin said this. Justin said that.

Bloodthirsty Candy-Obsessed Users: OMG 0924109819 minutes left D:


XD


----------



## nard

3 MINS TO SEE WHAT WILL HAPPEN


----------



## LyraVale

GodToot said:


> Oh god... tmi dude.



no I think the last thing I said was tmi--hopefully you missed it

sawwwwy :c


----------



## PandaNikita

Cadbberry said:


> View attachment 72572
> 
> More candy XD



OMG can I use this as my sig for the blue restock? XD


----------



## shinkuzame

Lockfancy said:


> I think you need partners to get through a restock lolz I haven't successfully gotten any collectibles without someone helping in some way



I had my girlfriend helping me with one restock back before the candy craze, so I feel you there. Between the two of we got something, but I have a feeling it would have been harder if we weren't in it together.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

While you guys are making candy sigs there's me photoshopping rob ford's face on honey boo boo XD


----------



## Vizionari

2 min...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hi Justin


----------



## Cadbberry

I see you Justin


----------



## Justin

hiyoudontseeme


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> GodToot/PandaNikita: C'mon guys staph, Justin said this. Justin said that.
> 
> Bloodthirsty Candy-Obsessed Users: OMG 0924109819 minutes left D:
> 
> 
> XD


yep!


----------



## Mercedes

BWAHHH JUSTIN PLEASE MY MOMS GONNA BE HOME AND I AM GONNA GET GROUND FOR BEING UP THIS LATE ON A SCHOOL NIGHT!


----------



## nard

1AHHHHHH IM OEAVIN TO REFRESH PEAVCE


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> hiyoudontseeme



I see you sig and it is faboolous


----------



## Toot

LyraVale said:


> no I think the last thing I said was tmi--hopefully you missed it
> 
> sawwwwy :c



Joking lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> GodToot/PandaNikita: C'mon guys staph, Justin said this. Justin said that.
> 
> Bloodthirsty Candy-Obsessed Users: OMG 0924109819 minutes left D:
> 
> 
> XD



Lmao!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> hiyoudontseeme



Did you like that gif of Elsa passing out candy?


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> GodToot/PandaNikita: C'mon guys staph, Justin said this. Justin said that.
> 
> Bloodthirsty Candy-Obsessed Users: OMG 0924109819 minutes left D:
> 
> 
> XD



Lmao!!


----------



## Mercedes

NOTHING ;___;


----------



## Coach

Nothing.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nada!


----------



## Sholee

*lights up mob torch*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah I didn't think there was going to be one now ;P


----------



## Toot

Beiber be trollin... and getting pulled over by cops.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

YAYAYA


----------



## LyraVale

Can we get a restock of more than 3 1/2 green candies this time? 

pretty please...


----------



## PandaNikita

You guys are freaking out too much ;_;


----------



## Coach

I need to sleep, but restock D-8


----------



## Bird

*celebrates*


----------



## Cadbberry

Just throw 150 in there or 200 XD


----------



## shinkuzame

RIDE OR DIE.

Gotta live on the edge to get one of those candies, and by edge I mean staying up hunched over a computer screen for hours.


----------



## Juudai

PandaNikita said:


> You guys are freaking out too much ;_;


all of the hype.
I'm getting a headache and can't keep up ahaha.
But whenever the restock does come, good luck to everybody? Hope y'all can get one. c:


----------



## Toot

Cadbberry said:


> Just throw 150 in there or 200 XD



Sheniqua gonna have a field day.


----------



## PandaNikita

shinkuzame said:


> RIDE OR DIE.
> 
> Gotta live on the edge to get one of those candies, and by edge I mean staying up hunched over a computer screen for hours.


Isn't that what everyone does when on TBT (not specifically during a restock)


----------



## nard

oh


my


god.


JUBS WHY


im going to sleep you all suck


if there is a restock pls send me a green/red candy and ill pay you the bells back thanks


----------



## buuunii

Is everyone ok?xD


----------



## Cadbberry

I am so ready for it

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> Sheniqua gonna have a field day.



lol


----------



## Mikorin

we psyched ourselves up over nothing XD


----------



## Coach

buuunii said:


> Is everyone ok?xD



No...


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Is everyone ok?xD



I'm cool!


----------



## shinkuzame

PandaNikita said:


> Isn't that what everyone does when on TBT (not specifically during a restock)



Basically, it's just more intense during the restock.

Tensions and all that jazz.


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> Sheniqua gonna have a field day.



Mmmmmmmmmmmmhm!!! She Gonna be on it like stink on a dog


----------



## NSFW

is it me or there should be a carousel/dollhouse collectible
i mean ya in my opinion but idk what for


----------



## PandaNikita

shinkuzame said:


> Basically, it's just more intense during the restock.
> 
> Tensions and all that jazz.



Anxieties and heart attacks as well


----------



## Cuppycakez

********JAZZ HANDS************


----------



## nard

Fuzzling; said:
			
		

> *if there is a restock pls send me a green/red candy and ill pay you the bells back thanks*




pls


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> is it me or there should be a carousel/dollhouse collectible
> i mean ya in my opinion but idk what for



There's a weird doll but super ultra rare and only like 10 around.


----------



## Justin

I'm really confused. Nobody ever said there would be anything at 8 o'clock!


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> ********JAZZ HANDS************



NO! Spirit Fingers

**These aren't Spirit Fingers**

***THESE ARE SPIRIT FINGERS***

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> I'm really confused. Nobody ever said there would be anything at 8 o'clock!



It was a conspiracy


----------



## NSFW

Cuppycakez said:


> There's a weird doll but super ultra rare and only like 10 around.



omg i brought it up bc i was watching a music video
Melanie Martinez - Dollhouse and Melanie Martinez - Carousel


----------



## Bird

Be on the lookout guys. Jubs might plan a surprise restock when we are not looking.


----------



## Lock

shinkuzame said:


> I had my girlfriend helping me with one restock back before the candy craze, so I feel you there. Between the two of we got something, but I have a feeling it would have been harder if we weren't in it together.



I tried to brave the summer restocks alone cause everyone I knew wasn't online when those restocks happened and I didn't even get a collectible until a stranger helped me out.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> I'm really confused. Nobody ever said there would be anything at 8 o'clock!



We know!  people just got excited haha


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> I'm really confused. Nobody ever said there would be anything at 8 o'clock!



Shhh...it's ok. Don't question it. Just let it go...let it goooo...


----------



## shinkuzame

PandaNikita said:


> Anxieties and heart attacks as well



I have enough anxiety in my daily life without TBT's candy issues (or any collectible for that matter). 
Gotta stay chill.


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> I'm really confused. Nobody ever said there would be anything at 8 o'clock!



You know us. ;D


----------



## Jacob4

OH NO GUYS, JUBS4 WENT OFFLINE!

gosh DARNIT!


----------



## Cuppycakez

And it's 11 PM for me Jubs.


----------



## PandaNikita

shinkuzame said:


> I have enough anxiety in my daily life without TBT's candy issues (or any collectible for that matter).
> Gotta stay chill.


I know what you mean, it's hard for me to stay calm during something like this :c


----------



## Cuppycakez

F L a K e said:


> OH NO GUYS, JUBS4 WENT OFFLINE!
> 
> gosh DARNIT!


Yeah, I didn't plan no a restock now. Just thought it would be nice since I ya know need to sleep.


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Anxieties and heart attacks as well



Halloween is such a scary time for everyone.


----------



## LyraVale

F L a K e said:


> OH NO GUYS, JUBS4 WENT OFFLINE!
> 
> gosh DARNIT!



Well good job, everyone. We broke our Justin.

Now where are we gonna get another one...that dispenses candy too. Ugh.


----------



## PandaNikita

F L a K e said:


> OH NO GUYS, JUBS4 WENT OFFLINE!
> 
> gosh DARNIT!



Now it begins...


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> And it's 11 PM for me Jubs.



3 am for me! #sotired.


----------



## shinkuzame

Lockfancy said:


> I tried to brave the summer restocks alone cause everyone I knew wasn't online when those restocks happened and I didn't even get a collectible until a stranger helped me out.



I was actually the one to see that it was gonna be restocked. I was pretty noobish back then and didn't know what the hell the site was doing and I brought it up to her and she *****ed. I ended up getting one set of the popsicle and ice cream and a chocolate cake.


----------



## PandaNikita

J o s h said:


> 3 am for me! #sotired.



I'll hook you up if I get a green one


----------



## NSFW

hmm i wonder


----------



## Vizionari

hellaradcaitlin said:


> View attachment 72575
> hmm i wonder



gasp


----------



## Hyperpesta

PandaNikita said:


> I'll hook you up if I get a green one



Thank you so much.
My pillow needs me
.


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> View attachment 72575
> hmm i wonder



I was always wondering when he joined TBT as well


----------



## Ayaya

I'm gonna save my energy and luck for the blue one, good luck guys! I'm on mobile and wouldn't have a good chance of getting it anyway


----------



## Coach

It's 3am for me too. I might give in to sleep. ;~;


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> View attachment 72575
> hmm i wonder



NO IT was MY SECRET WAY OF KNOWING ;-;


----------



## PandaNikita

J o s h said:


> Thank you so much.
> My pillow needs me
> .


Get some sleep young soldier


----------



## Toot

This thread is so funny.


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> I was always wondering when he joined TBT as well



i have this feeling but idk what it is but its u being a ''smart/sarcastic''
because i was only trying to point out what he is viewing omg


----------



## Hyperpesta

Coach said:


> It's 3am for me too. I might give in to sleep. ;~;



good night time zone buddy


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm hanging at the shop with Justin,
Chilling together, 
Watchin prople scramblin, 
For this awesome candy,
 they'll never get. 

Justin's theme song. ^^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Lock

shinkuzame said:


> I was actually the one to see that it was gonna be restocked. I was pretty noobish back then and didn't know what the hell the site was doing and I brought it up to her and she *****ed. I ended up getting one set of the popsicle and ice cream and a chocolate cake.



I think I'm still a noob when it comes to these things. XD I kinda remember that the tail end of the summer restocks started to be less intense. Also, yer lucky, I always missed out on the chocolate cake. It was driving me crazy.


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i have this feeling but idk what it is but its u being a ''smart/sarcastic''
> because i was only trying to point out what he is viewing omg



I was being sarcastic

Edit: Sorry I'm not trying to be mean O_O


----------



## LyraVale

Good night everyone who's off to sleep. 

Good luck to the rest of us.

Also, pretty sure the other side of the world is gonna start joining in now with their "good morning, did I miss it?" posts.


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> I was being sarcastic
> 
> Edit: Sorry I'm not trying to be mean O_O



ik that feeling when you type something meaning as a joking way but u have to edit it and place ''im not trying to act mean''


----------



## PandaNikita

LyraVale said:


> Good night everyone who's off to sleep.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of us.
> 
> Also, pretty sure the other side of the world is gonna start joining in now with their "good morning, did I miss it?" posts.



Good night~


----------



## Cuppycakez

I WUV CANDY
DUH DUH DUH, DUH DUH, DUH DUH DUH, DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUHDUHDUH
DRUMS**!* ASGHDGSBSGDSHESIHAS
I KNOW A GIRL WHOS ____ and sweet! 
DUH DUH DUH, DUH DUH


----------



## Coach

J o s h said:


> good night time zone buddy



Night night! *Turns off your lights*


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> Good night~



lol, no I'm still here, I was just saying good night to the ones who had to go 

I'm at 8pm


----------



## Zane

Oh yeah did he say this restock was gonna have a timer like last time? I needa know if I can keep watching these videos. lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> Good night everyone who's off to sleep.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of us.
> 
> Also, pretty sure the other side of the world is gonna start joining in now with their "good morning, did I miss it?" posts.


Probably! SO like 5,000000000 people to fight for candy against.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I wonder if I pull that candy trick again everyone will get pissed at me


----------



## Mikorin

So does someone actually have a dark candy? Cuz it says 3 sold


----------



## Vizionari

LyraVale said:


> lol, no I'm still here, I was just saying good night to the ones who had to go
> 
> I'm at 8pm



Hey, same time zone c;


----------



## Cadbberry

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> So does someone actually have a dark candy? Cuz it says 3 sold



Justin has one


----------



## NSFW

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I wonder if I pull that candy trick again everyone will get pissed at me



choco cake got restocked 
i wish


----------



## Vizionari

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> So does someone actually have a dark candy? Cuz it says 3 sold



Justin does.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> So does someone actually have a dark candy? Cuz it says 3 sold



Justin has one, was gifted to him by Jeremy so!


----------



## Mikorin

Ah okay  thanks


----------



## f11

2 from last year, Now jubs has  one.


----------



## LyraVale

Vizionari said:


> Hey, same time zone c;



*creepy voice* I know where you live, mwahahaha.

wait, you know where I live... *worried cry*

lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Me and Buuunii have the same time zone. :3 So I know in the casual area of the US.


----------



## shinkuzame

Lockfancy said:


> I think I'm still a noob when it comes to these things. XD I kinda remember that the tail end of the summer restocks started to be less intense. Also, yer lucky, I always missed out on the chocolate cake. It was driving me crazy.



Same, I rely on her a lot to tell me what's up lol. Yeah it was a lot less intense after the initial restock took place, but none the less still crazy. I was surprised I got one, I ended up giving it to her since she was the one really going for them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You don't have to make this picture, but what if I saw a picture of the little redhead girl from Oliver & Company carry a candy collectible like what we see on TBT (I'm talking one of the major characters in the second half of the movie)?


----------



## PandaNikita

Apple2012 said:


> You don't have to make this picture, but what if I saw a picture of the little redhead girl from Oliver & Company carry a candy collectible like what we see on TBT (I'm talking one of the major characters in the second half of the movie)?


^Just saying I love that movie


----------



## Toot

Justin sempai. Notice our cries.


----------



## Cadbberry

Hahaha Justin, whats up man


----------



## Guero101

Jeremy be lurking as well


----------



## Bird

Just imagine Jubs saying that there was no restock toady. Just _imagine..._


----------



## PandaNikita

Oh Jeremy AND Justin at one time? Hmm something is fishy 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bird said:


> Just imagine Jubs saying that there was no restock toady. Just _imagine..._



I think everyone has been imagining that since this morning's restock haha


----------



## Bird

The double Js have joined to see what is happening.


----------



## Cadbberry

Oh no, are we in trouble


----------



## buuunii

I heard my name. What???


----------



## Mercedes

Bye


----------



## PandaNikita

buuunii said:


> I heard my name. What???



Everyone's talking about your fabulous butt

*peach*


----------



## Toot

Luckypinch said:


> Bye


Lol goodbye.


----------



## Ayaya

Wait for that countdown guys  if there is one


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> I heard my name. What???



We has the same time zone I think. >_<


----------



## NSFW

image justin and jeremy on skype
''hey we should just say sorry no restock today!!''


----------



## Lock

shinkuzame said:


> Same, I rely on her a lot to tell me what's up lol. Yeah it was a lot less intense after the initial restock took place, but none the less still crazy. I was surprised I got one, I ended up giving it to her since she was the one really going for them.



Have these restocks always been this crazy? Honestly I only got into it cause I voted for the popsicle and was like eager to get one... Then I found myself caught in a flurry. (I didn't even realize there was a whole market for collectibles lolz) Yer lucky that its yer girlfriend helping you out cause at this point anyone I depend on is like a stranger so I always feel guilty. Also I have to add she seems to be a really good partner to have when it comes to collectibles!


----------



## Cadbberry

Lockfancy said:


> Have these restocks always been this crazy? Honestly I only got into it cause I voted for the popsicle and was like eager to get one... Then I found myself caught in a flurry. (I didn't even realize there was a whole market for collectibles lolz) Yer lucky that its yer girlfriend helping you out cause at this point anyone I depend on is like a stranger so I always feel guilty. Also I have to add she seems to be a really good partner to have when it comes to collectibles!



I got 5-8 of each summer thing because a restock NEVER ended, they just never sold out


----------



## buuunii

PandaNikita said:


> Everyone's talking about your fabulous butt
> 
> *peach*



Pffft I love it
heheheh


----------



## Toot

Lockfancy said:


> Have these restocks always been this crazy? Honestly I only got into it cause I voted for the popsicle and was like eager to get one... Then I found myself caught in a flurry. (I didn't even realize there was a whole market for collectibles lolz) Yer lucky that its yer girlfriend helping you out cause at this point anyone I depend on is like a stranger so I always feel guilty. Also I have to add she seems to be a really good partner to have when it comes to collectibles!



Yep. Especially when there's an actual restock. Lol.


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> We has the same time zone I think. >_<



Est?


----------



## Justin

hellaradcaitlin said:


> image justin and jeremy on skype
> ''hey we should just say sorry no restock today!!''



actually


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Have these restocks always been this crazy? Honestly I only got into it cause I voted for the popsicle and was like eager to get one... Then I found myself caught in a flurry. (I didn't even realize there was a whole market for collectibles lolz) Yer lucky that its yer girlfriend helping you out cause at this point anyone I depend on is like a stranger so I always feel guilty. Also I have to add she seems to be a really good partner to have when it comes to collectibles!



I'm no stranger to you am I?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hi Jeremy!


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> actually



Gossip time


----------



## Capella

I DEMAND THE RESTOCK COINTDOWN RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Est?



Yep!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaNikita said:


> ^Just saying I love that movie



I do to, mainly because of that redhead girl. I named one of my human characters in StarFall after her.


----------



## buuunii

Justin said:


> actually



Omg
caitlin is psychic


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> actually


----------



## NSFW

Justin said:


> actually



i knew it!!
any day any time soon you might say no restock today


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> actually



I'm gonna bet sometime durng that call Justin will mention Big Hero 6.


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> actually



Are you guys talking about us? 

Bet it's like this:

Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
wanna restock?
ok.
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> Yep!



We time zone buddies! Wooo


----------



## rosabelle

I've just made the perfect frozen gif for after the restock omfg LOL and its 11:30 am here. Hee hee :>


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wait, the restock hasn't happened yet? I'm surprised.


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> We time zone buddies! Wooo



Yeehaw! PARTY IN THE EST!


----------



## shinkuzame

Lockfancy said:


> Have these restocks always been this crazy? Honestly I only got into it cause I voted for the popsicle and was like eager to get one... Then I found myself caught in a flurry. (I didn't even realize there was a whole market for collectibles lolz) Yer lucky that its yer girlfriend helping you out cause at this point anyone I depend on is like a stranger so I always feel guilty. Also I have to add she seems to be a really good partner to have when it comes to collectibles!



I feel like they probably have always been this way. She is more into it than I am, it's her niche here I do believe, I just sorta kinda leisurely do it. I'm just now getting into it more. Going down the path to no where fast hahah.


----------



## Justin

LyraVale said:


> Are you guys talking about us?
> 
> Bet it's like this:
> 
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> wanna restock?
> ok.
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6



We're playing Civilization!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

rosabelle said:


> I've just made the perfect frozen gif for after the restock omfg LOL and its 11:30 am here. Hee hee :>



8:30 and i want to see it


----------



## kassie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, the restock hasn't happened yet? I'm surprised.



Same lol. But they never said it would restock at this time, so. D:


----------



## PandaNikita

Guys .... random .... should I make an art thread or art shop O_O (**Lockfancy I need your opinion too lol)


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> Guys .... random .... should I make an art thread or art shop O_O (**Lockfancy I need your opinion too lol)



Thread :3


----------



## Bird

Justin said:


> We're playing Civilization!!!



I think it is more like this:

Civilization
Civilization
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Restock?
Nah, more Civilization
Big Hero 6
Big Hero 6
Give out Dark Candy?
Nah, more Civilization and Big Hero 6


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw luckies!


----------



## NSFW

Justin said:


> We're playing Civilization!!!



maybe u should restock while playing Civilization


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> I'm no stranger to you am I?



Actually I'm starting to really enjoy having you around  I take back what I say. We are totes BFF now.


----------



## Toot

They'll probably do it at like 4am again. Lul


----------



## PandaNikita

Bird said:


> I think it is more like this:
> 
> Civilization
> Civilization
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Restock?
> Nah, more Civilization
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Give out Dark Candy?
> Nah, more Civilization and Big Hero 6


10 hours later...


----------



## Bird

PandaNikita said:


> 10 hours later...



More Civilization and Big Hero 6.


----------



## buuunii

Noo I need sleep. I got work tomorrow xD


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> 10 hours later...


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Actually I'm starting to really enjoy having you around  I take back what I say. We are totes BFF now.


LOL *after I called you out? T____T* I'll help you with them restocks (if I get anything from them lol)


----------



## gnoixaim

Big Hero 6 and Fantasy Life collectibles ;P


----------



## PandaNikita

Cadbberry said:


> View attachment 72577



That's the voice in my head when I said that XD


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Guys .... random .... should I make an art thread or art shop O_O (**Lockfancy I need your opinion too lol)



Yes I think you should and then I'll start one and only draw stick figures. We can totally art trade.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> They'll probably do it at like 4am again. Lul



Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu that won't work.


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Big Hero 6 and Fantasy Life collectibles ;P


Hazel <3


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> That's the voice in my head when I said that XD



HAHahahaa to funny man


----------



## LyraVale

Bird said:


> I think it is more like this:
> 
> Civilization
> Civilization
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Restock?
> Nah, more Civilization
> Big Hero 6
> Big Hero 6
> Give out Dark Candy?
> Nah, more Civilization and Big Hero 6



*sigh

they can't BOTH have forgotten us :c


----------



## Zane

Cadbberry said:


> View attachment 72577



someone had to do it lol I would have but I'm on my wii u


----------



## PandaNikita

*Justin* - you never changed your dream villagers lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Judging by the leaked photos, Big Hero 6 doesn't look as good as O&C (you probably know what that stands for after seeing me for a while).


----------



## Cadbberry

Zane said:


> someone had to do it lol I would have but I'm on my wii u



I was to lazy to find a 10 hour one XD


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Judging by the leaked photos, Big Hero 6 doesn't look as good as O&C (you probably know what that stands for after seeing me for a while).



I still want to see it though.


----------



## kassie

Vizionari said:


> I still want to see it though.



Me too. I haven't seen any leaked photos, though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I need sleep but I must stay up


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Yes I think you should and then I'll start one and only draw stick figures. We can totally art trade.


YES! I'd love to do an art trade with you :3


----------



## Toot

I wonder how long it'll take you guys to realize an impromptu restock just happened. Lel


----------



## rosabelle

Cadbberry said:


> View attachment 72577



OMG THIS


----------



## PandaNikita

selcouth said:


> Me too. I haven't seen any leaked photos, though.



I'm definitely seeing it with my friends when it comes out

*oh wait I have no friends*

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> I wonder how long it'll take you guys to realize an impromptu restock just happened. Lel



Like how you were selling 36 green candies :b


----------



## Bird

They might forget to restock because they are busy playing Civilization.


----------



## Capella




----------



## Vizionari

GodToot said:


> I wonder how long it'll take you guys to realize an impromptu restock just happened. Lel



haha not funny


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> I'm definitely seeing it with my friends when it comes out
> 
> *oh wait I have no friends*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Like how you were selling 36 green candies :b



Oh... okay then.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> I wonder how long it'll take you guys to realize an impromptu restock just happened. Lel



What? I don't understand.


----------



## kassie

Take a break from Civilization and restock so the EST people can sleep. xD;


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> I'm definitely seeing it with my friends when it comes out
> 
> *oh wait I have no friends*



We can just facetime each other. I'll wear a fancy hat.


----------



## kassie

Cuppycakez said:


> What? I don't understand.



He's kidding.


----------



## Cadbberry

GodToot said:


> I wonder how long it'll take you guys to realize an impromptu restock just happened. Lel



Made me jump XD I am getting to far into this and I have 4 days of absent HW to do


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Capella said:


>



*bursts out laughing*


----------



## PandaNikita

Capella said:


>


ledell ledell


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> Take a break from Civilization and restock so the EST people can sleep. xD;



YES! EST buddies?


----------



## device

selcouth said:


> Take a break from Civilization and restock so the EST people can sleep. xD;



Not only you guys, Europeans too. 4AM over here.​


----------



## Cuppycakez

You drew a mustache on his avatar! Clssy!


----------



## Lock

Estside werd to yo mothers


----------



## kassie

Cuppycakez said:


> YES! EST buddies?



PST.  But it is getting late over there, so~


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> We can just facetime each other. I'll wear a fancy hat.



LOL facetime in the theaters XD I'll put my iphone on the seat next to mine and we'll have fancy feathers together haha


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> *bursts out laughing*



I am laughing at the Wario stach


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> I'm definitely seeing it with my friends when it comes out
> 
> *oh wait I have no friends*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Like how you were selling 36 green candies :b



I never said I didn't have 36 in my inventory.


----------



## Bird

But if they do restock it, then some users might complain, lel.


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> He's kidding.


Oh thanks for explaining.


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh thanks for explaining.



Yes, indeed.


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> PST.  But it is getting late over there, so~



It's getting very late here haha. 20 minutes and I've been up all night.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Yes, indeed.



Wish they'd please stop though because they are annoying the frick out of me. -_-


----------



## Cadbberry

Only 8:43 but I have A TON of HW to do


----------



## Sholee

i definitely wont give up sleep for a maybe restock
<3 my sleep or else I'd be a zombie at work


----------



## LyraVale

I just need to know if there's going to be a countdown again...


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> It's getting very late here haha. 20 minutes and I've been up all night.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they'd please stop though because they are annoying the frick out of me. -_-



I can hook you up with a green candy if I get one

If I do get some I'll probably resell for 300-500 haha


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> LOL facetime in the theaters XD I'll put my iphone on the seat next to mine and we'll have fancy feathers together haha



This idea makes me want to buy a hat for my phone. I wonder if you'd get in trouble for 'recording' even if the other person is watching the same movie.


----------



## Sholee

PandaNikita said:


> If I do get some I'll probably resell for 300-500 haha



ive been ripped off!

*shocked face*


----------



## Hyperpesta

2 hours 15 mins and I would have been up 24hours


----------



## Bird

Time for me to hit the bed. Goodnight guys and good luck! Also, can someone give me one and I'll send you, 400 TBT? Is that goo enough?


----------



## Toot

LyraVale said:


> I just need to know if there's going to be a countdown again...


Noap.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Apple2012 said:


> You don't have to make this picture, but what if I saw a picture of the little redhead girl from Oliver & Company carry a candy collectible like what we see on TBT (I'm talking one of the major characters in the second half of the movie)?



Or maybe I am requesting it. I would like to take her candy collectible if she had one.


----------



## Zane

Cadbberry said:


> Only 8:43 but I have A TON of HW to do



do your hw omg y'all are killing me xD


----------



## PandaNikita

Sholee said:


> ive been ripped off!
> 
> *shocked face*


LOL the normal price was 1000 TBT XD I can send you back some TBT if you'd like T___T trying to save up though so that I'm not broke after the giveaway



Lockfancy said:


> This idea makes me want to buy a hat for my phone. I wonder if you'd get in trouble for 'recording' even if the other person is watching the same movie.


Maybe O_O they'd probably kick me out, are you gonna watch it with your husband and son?


----------



## LyraVale

Cadbberry said:


> Only 8:43 but I have A TON of HW to do



So me, you, and Vizionari are in the same time zone! 

Anyone else with us?


----------



## Bird

Never mind about the Green Candy, saving up for the Blue one.


----------



## Sholee

Justin making people fail outta school


----------



## Lock

Zane said:


> do your hw omg y'all are killing me xD



I wish I had hw to do. :{


----------



## PandaNikita

Bird said:


> Time for me to hit the bed. Goodnight guys and good luck! Also, can someone give me one and I'll send you, 400 TBT? Is that goo enough?



Yes I can


----------



## device

Sleep at 4AM or stay up for possible restock?

Not sure what to do.​


----------



## Cadbberry

Zane said:


> do your hw omg y'all are killing me xD



But its more boring then this, you all are so fun


----------



## kasane

Cadbberry said:


> Only 8:43 but I have A TON of HW to do



It's 4:45pm and I also have ****ty homework to do ughhghgh plez restock so my soul can rest in peace ;A;


----------



## DeadJo

Lockfancy said:


> I wish I had hw to do. :{



I have so much homework. o.e


----------



## Sholee

PandaNikita said:


> LOL the normal price was 1000 TBT XD I can send you back some TBT if you'd like T___T trying to save up though so that I'm not broke after the giveaway



lols i'm just kidding, i sold them all to maruchan for the same price so i didn't actually lose any moneyz


----------



## PandaNikita

VanishingKira said:


> Sleep at 4AM or stay up for possible restock?
> 
> Not sure what to do.​



If there is a restock I can try to get you one, since you saved some red candy for me~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> lols i'm just kidding, i sold them all to maruchan for the same price so i didn't actually lose any moneyz



Ah yes (s)he told me


----------



## Toot

Oh god finally... Here we go.


----------



## Cadbberry

GodToot said:


> Oh god finally... Here we go.



What? Whats going on?


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> Justin making people fail outta school



I heart you and your sig lmao...

did you guys ever make that thread in the basement?


----------



## Ayaya

Sholee said:


> Justin making people fail outta school



"why are your grades dropping?"
"I REALLY WANT THE GREEN CANDY OK"


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> It's 4:45pm and I also have ****ty homework to do ughhghgh plez restock so my soul can rest in peace ;A;


Ditto, but I don't have homework lol.


----------



## Guero101

LyraVale said:


> I heart you and your sig lmao...
> 
> did you guys ever make that thread in the basement?



And get fired from work. 

The thread about Sheniqua?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I predict that every day on TBT until Halloween is Black Friday.


----------



## Sholee

Guero101 said:


> And get fired from work.
> 
> The thread about Sheniqua?



guero is slacking!!


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> LOL the normal price was 1000 TBT XD I can send you back some TBT if you'd like T___T trying to save up though so that I'm not broke after the giveaway
> 
> Maybe O_O they'd probably kick me out, are you gonna watch it with your husband and son?



I'm afraid of taking my son to see Big Hero cause he will just point at Baymax the whole time. He already does it when he sees him on tv. I took my husband to see Wreck it Ralph cause a friend of mine was a lighter in that movie. He told me about Big Hero so I'm excited to watch the credits again haha XD


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ditto, but I don't have homework lol.



Also got exams going up in like two week's time omfg I should really revise instead of waiting for a (im)possible restock


----------



## Sholee

LyraVale said:


> I heart you and your sig lmao...



why thank yous!


----------



## Cadbberry

Ayaya said:


> "why are your grades dropping?"
> "I REALLY WANT THE GREEN CANDY OK"



Yup pretty much


----------



## DeadJo

When is restocks again? Sometime tonight or is there already a known time?


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I'm afraid of taking my son to see Big Hero cause he will just point at Baymax the whole time. He already does it when he sees him on tv. I took my husband to see Wreck it Ralph cause a friend of mine was a lighter in that movie. He told me about Big Hero so I'm excited to watch the credits again haha XD


How old is he? XD your friend was a lighter?  

And I am seeing it with my bf  and our smallish group of friends lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bleh


----------



## PandaNikita

KitsuneNikki said:


> Also got exams going up in like two week's time omfg I should really revise instead of waiting for a (im)possible restock



I got a chem exam tomorrow lol


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> guero is slacking!!



I'm sorry!!! ): it's a busy week at work and being a mod on reddit is a lot of work. Crazy people on pokemon subreddits. Wahhhh forgive me friends


----------



## Amissapanda

Guys, seriously, a word from the wise: take your schoolwork/job more seriously than pixel candy. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## LyraVale

Guero101 said:


> And get fired from work.
> 
> The thread about Sheniqua?



Yeah! Last thing I heard someone was gonna start it, but I don't see it...


----------



## Sholee

Guero101 said:


> I'm sorry!!! ): it's a busy week at work and being a mod on reddit is a lot of work. Crazy people on pokemon subreddits. Wahhhh forgive me friends



sheniqua thread NAOSS!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I gave the job away


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Guys, seriously, a word from the wise: take your schoolwork/job more seriously than pixel candy. You'll thank yourself later.


^ Listen to this woman.


----------



## PandaNikita

Amissapanda said:


> Guys, seriously, a word from the wise: take your schoolwork/job more seriously than pixel candy. You'll thank yourself later.



Yes very true, I had already studied since last week for my exam - doing exceptionally well 

I got free time on my hands


----------



## kasane

PandaNikita said:


> I got a chem exam tomorrow lol



Ooh good luck! c:
To be more exact, end of year exams for Maths, English, Science, Social Studies and Graphics ono


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg, the new banner is so fabulous. GG JEREMY & JUSTIN


----------



## LyraVale

Haha, THAT BANNER! 

totally worth the wait


----------



## device

Justin, that countdown banner is hurting my eyes but thank you for restock.​


----------



## Cadbberry

DUDES CHECK THE SHOP, ITS AMAZING


----------



## Guero101

It's a red candy restock? Not green? Bye Felicia


----------



## Jacob4

guys there is banner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! such banner wowe


----------



## rosabelle

OMG SPARKLY SHOP BANNER COUNTDOWN THINGY


----------



## Amissapanda

Also that sparkly bling candy corn gif just burned out my eye sockets.


----------



## Toot

DeadJo said:


> When is restocks again? Sometime tonight or is there already a known time?



They're random. Or Beiber has a list he isn't sharing.


----------



## Cadbberry

Amissapanda said:


> Guys, seriously, a word from the wise: take your schoolwork/job more seriously than pixel candy. You'll thank yourself later.



But Lazy XD


----------



## PandaNikita

KitsuneNikki said:


> Ooh good luck! c:
> To be more exact, end of year exams for Maths, English, Science, Social Studies and Graphics ono


Ooo good luck to you too


----------



## Mikorin

go look at the shop


----------



## Zane

very nice countdown banner. xD


----------



## PandaNikita

Omg justin you're killing me!


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> sheniqua thread NAOSS!



What should I title it?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> Haha, THAT BANNER!
> 
> totally worth the wait


CANDY CORN OMG!


----------



## Sholee

does sheniqua eat red candies too?


----------



## PandaNikita

RIP Sensitive Eyes </3


----------



## kasane

*refreshes shop*





*heart attack*


----------



## Justin

That banner is the greatest professional design I have ever created. 

Nah but really hope you guys like it lol.


----------



## Vizionari

Yes, that banner! Red candy


----------



## kasane

PandaNikita said:


> Ooo good luck to you too



Thank youuuu~ ^^


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> That banner is the greatest professional design I have ever created.
> 
> Nah but really hope you guys like it lol.


It was worth the wait - I'd love to make the one for the blue candy XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

GLITTER BANNER


----------



## LyraVale

Sheniqua is having an epilepsy fit...let's get her candy!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Justin said:


> That banner is the greatest professional design I have ever created.
> 
> Nah but really hope you guys like it lol.



If you put on sunglasses when you look at it, it enhances the experience.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> That banner is the greatest professional design I have ever created.
> 
> Nah but really hope you guys like it lol.


Its bootyful~

Very nice, very nice.


----------



## kassie

I like it! All sparkly and stuff.


----------



## Toot

Reminds me of Nyan cat for some reason.


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> does sheniqua eat red candies too?



You know it!  Sheniqua is gearing up right now! Dat red candy


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The current rate of messages popping up: 200 PPH (posts per hour)


----------



## Cuppycakez

It's lovely, but I feel like I could have better justice from green candy


----------



## Lock

yay for dancing candy corn!


----------



## kasane

_Countdownnnn_


----------



## Ayaya

Why corn candy when you're restocking the red candy
WHY TEASE US

jk thanks for the banner, I love it <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm hoping to get one anyway tho,


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> That banner is the greatest professional design I have ever created.
> 
> Nah but really hope you guys like it lol.



IT IS BEYOND FABOOLOUS


----------



## DeadJo

I just refreshed the shop since I was stuck on some homework and the banner nearly gave me a heart attack. Ouch.


----------



## PandaNikita

Green candy was already restocked today


----------



## Lock

oh dang I can't even afford a red candy I need to go spam some threads


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I can't stop saying corn now, so much corn!


----------



## kasane

DeadJo said:


> I just refreshed the shop since I was stuck on some homework and the banner nearly gave me a heart attack. Ouch.



You weren't the only poor soul


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> You know it!  Sheniqua is gearing up right now! Dat red candy



3000th POST!


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> oh dang I can't even afford a red candy I need to go spam some threads



Dude do you need TBT?


----------



## Cadbberry

Lockfancy said:


> oh dang I can't even afford a red candy I need to go spam some threads



I think I got a little TBT for that XD


----------



## NSFW

now i know what the countdown looks like omg


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm going to make some popcorn.


----------



## PandaNikita

WOOO! 2,000 posts guys (for me lol)


----------



## Sholee

gnight and good lucks ppl


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Dude do you need TBT?



I cant accept tbt without doing something. I'll draw you a picture.


----------



## Toot

I think I'll go watch Markiplier brb in 15. Lol


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I cant accept tbt without doing something. I'll draw you a picture.



I already told you if you needed help I can help D: I sent some your waay lol


----------



## device

How much are going to be restocked?​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cuppycakez said:


> 3000th POST!


I missed my 5000th post, how did I miss that?!

Anyway...


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I missed my 5000th post, how did I miss that?!
> 
> Anyway...



Mine is coming up, we can be 5000+ twins


----------



## Sholee

Guero101 said:


> What should I title it?



Death to Sheniqua!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> I'm going to make some popcorn.


MORE CORN!


----------



## Guero101

Woooo I was post 3k!! I should get a free black candy for that achievement


----------



## roseychuu

the countdown is so cute oh my goodness, look at all those little dancing candy corns //// going to keep studying for my chem test that I have tomorrow until the countdown gets closer! (hopefully i'll actually be lucky this time around -- !)


----------



## Kiikay

ouuu cute banner owo


----------



## Cadbberry

Now i can do work in peace.... peace enough bbiab


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> Death to Sheniqua!



Harsh! It'll get banned before it even gets going!


----------



## PandaNikita

roseychuu said:


> the countdown is so cute oh my goodness, look at all those little dancing candy corns //// going to keep studying for my chem test that I have tomorrow until the countdown gets closer! (hopefully i'll actually be lucky this time around -- !)



I have a chem test tomorrow as well


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> Death to Sheniqua!



I love it!!!! And your sig!!!!! #Sheniqua


----------



## DeadJo

Sorry for being a noob, but who is this Sheniqua you speak of?


----------



## Labrontheowl

It's so cute! :3


----------



## kasane

But I s2g if my internet dies when the countdown is done I'm going to jump into the nearest volcano in Auckland 3n3


----------



## PandaNikita

DeadJo said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but who is this Sheniqua you speak of?



Don't ask questions, embrace it


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> MORE CORN!



pop CORN, candy CORN, CORNonthecob, shrimp CORN, shrimp stew, shrimp bbq...wait, what happened?


----------



## roseychuu

PandaNikita said:


> I have a chem test tomorrow as well


oh man, good luck to the both of us then! (both with our chem test and the restock! ///)


----------



## LyraVale

DeadJo said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but who is this Sheniqua you speak of?



She's the ghost of Halloween Present. She steals all the candy from the restocks, so no one gets any. Ever.


----------



## DeadJo

PandaNikita said:


> Don't ask questions, embrace it



Ah I see.

(/O.O)/ embrace thy Sheniqua


----------



## Sholee

Guero101 said:


> What should I title it?





LyraVale said:


> Harsh! It'll get banned before it even gets going!



The Fight Against Sheniqua!

#Sheniqua

Why Sheniqua WHY?!


----------



## Guero101

DeadJo said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but who is this Sheniqua you speak of?



Sheniqua is the person who buys 10 candies at once to make profit off of. She ruins people's chances at getting 1 candy. Like poor little Billy. So don't be a Sheniqua


----------



## DeadJo

LyraVale said:


> She's the ghost of Halloween Present. She steals all the candy from the restocks, so no one gets any. Ever.



Ah I see.

No hug for you Sheniqua.


----------



## kasane

roseychuu said:


> oh man, good luck to the both of us then! (both with our chem test and the restock! ///)



All da chem tests 
I wish you luck too~


----------



## azukitan

GodToot said:


> I think I'll go watch Markiplier brb in 15. Lol



Hell yes! That's what I'm doing >8)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> But I s2g if my internet dies when the countdown is done I'm going to jump into the nearest volcano in Auckland 3n3


LOL please don't.

There's a slight storm here. I hope the internet doesn't cut again.


----------



## Lock

my masterpiece


----------



## PandaNikita

roseychuu said:


> oh man, good luck to the both of us then! (both with our chem test and the restock! ///)


Everyone with tests today! Good luck to the exams and restock lol


----------



## Lock

wait a minute where did that tbt come from


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> Why Sheniqua WHY?!



Yas! Cuz I really wanna knoooow!


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> my masterpiece



Omg I love it brb


----------



## Guero101

azukitan said:


> Hell yes! That's what I'm doing >8)



Look everyone it's my best friend!! Hi best friend! !!!!


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> LOL please don't.
> 
> There's a slight storm here. I hope the internet doesn't cut again.



This is literally the most intense 28 minutes of my life right now


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> wait a minute where did that tbt come from



From Jack, I need to resize the pic lol


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Omg I love it brb



lmfao @ yer signature 

@DeadJo I cant take yer tbt without doing something. Tell me what I can do.


----------



## DeadJo

I like how people have their TBT out and ready to spend. >:]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lockfancy said:


> lmfao @ yer signature
> 
> @DeadJo I cant take yer tbt without doing something. Tell me what I can do.



I still owe you more TBT since you paid 1 million bells for me..


----------



## Mango

ho ly crap 
i just want 2 candys


----------



## azukitan

Guero101 said:


> Look everyone it's my best friend!! Hi best friend! !!!!



*WAVES AT HYSTERICALLY* HI, BFF! 8D


----------



## Lock

DeadJo said:


> I like how people have their TBT out and ready to spend. >:]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I still owe you more TBT since you paid 1 million bells for me..



O: oh was that you from that giveaway a long time ago?


----------



## Juudai

Guero101 said:


> It's a red candy restock? Not green? Bye Felicia


No don't gooo
embrace the red
embrace it

I'm back from my run guys.
and the banner looks amazing.
It really made my night though and worsened my headache.
Freaking cute.


----------



## DeadJo

Lockfancy said:


> O: oh was that you from that giveaway a long time ago?



Yes. I never forgot.


----------



## NSFW

hope i dont spend 16 yellow candies again


----------



## Guero101

Juudai said:


> No don't gooo
> embrace the red
> embrace it
> 
> I'm back from my run guys.
> and the banner looks amazing.
> It really made my night though and worsened my headache.
> Freaking cute.



Lolzzzz I'll stick around. Buy a 2 perhaps


----------



## roseychuu

DeadJo said:


> I like how people have their TBT out and ready to spend. >:]


haha pretty much! good luck to you deadjo 



Mango said:


> ho ly crap
> i just want 2 candys


same! /// there's just a sense of achievement when you manage to get one on your own from a restock, ya know? (or at least, that's how i imagine it to be like considering i've missed nearly all the restocks except one until now..)


----------



## LyraVale

When this Halloween event is over, can we just have random countdowns for fun? 

They really spice things up around here.


----------



## PandaNikita

DeadJo said:


> Yes. I never forgot.



Never. Forgot. Dun dun dun


----------



## kassie

hellaradcaitlin said:


> hope i dont spend 16 yellow candies again



LOL be careful~

--

I was trying to catch up and every time I finished reading a page, another would pop up D;


----------



## Zane

LyraVale said:


> When this Halloween event is over, can we just have random countdowns for fun?
> 
> They really spice things up around here.



lmao countdowns to nothing. Could be good. B)


----------



## Guero101

azukitan said:


> *WAVES AT HYSTERICALLY* HI, BFF! 8D



My BFF is an amazing artist!! Make sure to check out her art thread in the museum after all this madness ends. K? K. Thanks


----------



## Vizionari

LyraVale said:


> When this Halloween event is over, can we just have random countdowns for fun?
> 
> They really spice things up around here.



They do, don't they?


----------



## Lock

DeadJo said:


> Yes. I never forgot.



!!! oh thats so cool. ;__; you don't have to pay me back fer that. I didn't want you to miss out on the fun.


----------



## Mango

my moM IS MAKING ME GO TO BED SO IF SOMEONE CAN BUY ME ONE ILL LOVE YOU SO MUCH


----------



## NSFW

Mango said:


> my moM IS MAKING ME GO TO BED SO IF SOMEONE CAN BUY ME ONE ILL LOVE YOU SO MUCH



i can give u 1


----------



## PandaNikita

Mango said:


> my moM IS MAKING ME GO TO BED SO IF SOMEONE CAN BUY ME ONE ILL LOVE YOU SO MUCH



I can try D:


----------



## DeadJo

Lockfancy said:


> !!! oh thats so cool. ;__; you don't have to pay me back fer that. I didn't want you to miss out on the fun.



It's fine. I just need to wait till there's a good moment to swoop in and repay you.


----------



## Mango

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i can give u 1





PandaNikita said:


> I can try D:



thank You gUY S ILL BE ON LATER AT LIKE 3 BUT IDK IF THEY'LL STILL BE IN STOCK <3


----------



## NSFW

Mango said:


> thank You gUY S ILL BE ON LATER AT LIKE 3 BUT IDK IF THEY'LL STILL BE IN STOCK <3



ur welcome!!! i hope u realize u have one omg


----------



## Justin

Zane said:


> lmao countdowns to nothing. Could be good. B)



This is genius.


----------



## Zane

I'm gonna be sad when this candycorn banner is gone.


----------



## Toot

Mango said:


> thank You gUY S ILL BE ON LATER AT LIKE 3 BUT IDK IF THEY'LL STILL BE IN STOCK <3


They won't. Lol.


----------



## roseychuu

is it just me, or is waiting for the countdown to end feel like its passing by really fast?



hellaradcaitlin said:


> hope i dont spend 16 yellow candies again


oh my goodness, i remember you posting about that! I don't even remember how you ended up with 16 yellow candies though?



selcouth said:


> LOL be careful~
> 
> --
> 
> I was trying to catch up and every time I finished reading a page, another would pop up D;


well, with 24 members lurking on this thread, i guess it's expected i suppose? ;;


----------



## Lock

@PN omg lmao I need to put that on my signature too.


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> This is genius.



no ;________;


----------



## Cadbberry

Booooo whats up, did I miss anything


----------



## NSFW

roseychuu said:


> is it just me, or is waiting for the countdown to end feel like its passing by really fast?
> 
> 
> oh my goodness, i remember you posting about that! I don't even remember how you ended up with 16 yellow candies though?
> 
> 
> well, with 24 members lurking on this thread, i guess it's expected i suppose? ;;



idk time flies when ur having fun
i was testing how fast i can click but realized i forgot to put it out of my cart so i accidently bought it with the green candy lmao


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> @PN omg lmao I need to put that on my signature too.



We're signature buddies XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zane said:


> I'm gonna be sad when this candycorn banner is gone.


Same. 
Beautiful candy corn.


----------



## Toot

41 people here. Lol nice.


----------



## PandaNikita

Shhh.... let's stop talking and they'll all go away :O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

4 minutes left~


----------



## Vizionari

GodToot said:


> 41 people here. Lol nice.



Make that 45.


----------



## Juudai

Zane said:


> I'm gonna be sad when this candycorn banner is gone.


Me too tbh.
Please use again it in the future.
Or save it somewhere. Or something.


----------



## DeadJo

Justin said:


> This is genius.



and cruel. Very cruel.. but funny.


----------



## kassie

A lot of guests viewing. o.o *waves to them*


----------



## NSFW

how many pages do we earn each day when theres a restock coming up later on the day wat


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> A lot of guests viewing. o.o *waves to them*


lol why so many guests???

*waves as well*


----------



## Mikorin

i don't think I'm gonna get one, i'd rather wait and try to somehow grab a blue.

Edit: Hi guests


----------



## LyraVale

hellaradcaitlin said:


> idk time flies when ur having fun
> i was testing how fast i can click but realized i forgot to put it out of my cart so i accidently bought it with the green candy lmao



Oh, I totally did this test too...but...didn't check out. :c Sorry that happened to you...but it's funny, at least you have a funny story out of it. They might be worth more in a few months...or make nice gifts.


----------



## roseychuu

print screen'd the cute little candy corn banner just to have as a little memory haha c': 

but we're almost there!


----------



## kasane

I'm literally clenching my seat *^*


----------



## DeadJo

Oh my goodness. Restocks are so close.. o_o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The guests are watching us in our environment.


----------



## NSFW

time goes by so fast


----------



## BungoTheElf

I'm loving everyone's candy edited sigs omg


----------



## rosabelle

Good luck guys! I just wanna see if I can grab one LOL


----------



## Vizionari

I feel like that minion guy who is just wanting eat that fruit in his lunch box.


----------



## roseychuu

crosses fingers and hopes i'll get at least one red candy... ///


----------



## Lock

my signature is gunna be so weird after all of this.


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> The guests are watching us in our environment.



Nah the Guests must think we're crazy to be so obsessed over pixels


----------



## NSFW

1 more mINUTE!!!!


----------



## DeadJo

OMG. Less than a minute... ugh. clammy hands everywhere.


----------



## kasane

MY BELLS ARE READY


----------



## NSFW

guests should sign up or log in to get the collectible tho


----------



## Lock

that went fast haha


----------



## Zanessa

LITERALLY JUST ADDED THAT STUPID CANDY TO MY CART AND WENT TO CHECK IT OUT AND IT WAS GONE. 
//cries silently and alone


----------



## PandaNikita

GUYS! I'll resell to you for 80 TBT - Just need to make a note of who I promise to hookup the candy to :O


----------



## Mikorin

I lied i tried to get one, but i didn't. I didn't care either way.


----------



## ellabella12345

ZanessaGaily said:


> LITERALLY JUST ADDED THAT STUPID CANDY TO MY CART AND WENT TO CHECK IT OUT AND IT WAS GONE.
> //cries silently and alone



ME TOO


----------



## NSFW

I HAD 5 IN MY CART BUT I confrimed  PURchase but someone took it cry


----------



## PandaNikita

Sheniqua?


----------



## device

Did not get anything once again because of that stupid countdown in the way.​


----------



## DeadJo

Me please.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Got one.


----------



## Toot

Phone froze when I tried cli king purchase.... fuuuuuu


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> GUYS! I'll resell to you for 80 TBT - Just need to make a note of who I promise to hookup the candy to :O



I'll buy one plz!


----------



## Cadbberry

put 11 in hoping for 1, got 0 Thanks computer


----------



## Vizionari

What?! I had it in my cart and then it just poofed!


----------



## PandaNikita

LOL mwahaha I'm so mean, but seriously I'll give you guys some for 80 TBT it's better than 200 or 250


----------



## kasane

hellaradcaitlin said:


> I HAD 5 IN MY CART BUT I confrimed  PURchase but someone took it cry



MAIGOD SAME HERE //GETS READY TO JUMP INTO A VOLCANO//


----------



## Toot

Lol


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> GUYS! I'll resell to you for 80 TBT - Just need to make a note of who I promise to hookup the candy to :O



can i buy 1??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ZanessaGaily said:


> LITERALLY JUST ADDED THAT STUPID CANDY TO MY CART AND WENT TO CHECK IT OUT AND IT WAS GONE.
> //cries silently and alone


Same, I added 3 to my cart, gone. The shop must of overloaded! I had to refresh 3 times until it restocked. XD


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> GUYS! I'll resell to you for 80 TBT - Just need to make a note of who I promise to hookup the candy to :O



Me :O


----------



## PandaNikita

I'll make a thread - and post names of people I promised


----------



## NSFW

dUDE I WAS SO up to the restock but turns out i didnt get one


----------



## f11

I'll buy one pls.


----------



## Zane

J o s h said:


> Got one.



omg you're still awake


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> MAIGOD SAME HERE //GETS READY TO JUMP INTO A VOLCANO//


I TOLD YOU NOT TOO!


----------



## kasane

PandaNikita said:


> LOL mwahaha I'm so mean, but seriously I'll give you guys some for 80 TBT it's better than 200 or 250



Please me! ono


----------



## PandaNikita

*insert diabolical gif*


----------



## ellabella12345

Wait I literally bought one and its not showing in my inventory?


----------



## Cuppycakez

I didn't get one.  Didn't even get to see it in stock actually haha. But I was helping someone in the Basement with life problems.


----------



## Guero101

It happened again!!!!!! I'm so done!!!! In my cart!! I click the complete purchase and it takes me to my inventory and no red candy to be found!!! Por el amor de Dios!  Estoy harto de esto!


----------



## skweegee

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to refresh 3 times until it restocked. XD



Same here. The first 2 times I refreshed, they weren't stocked yet. The third time I refreshed, they were already sold out.


----------



## Toot

Lol that was funny.


----------



## Cadbberry

Guero101 said:


> It happened again!!!!!! I'm so done!!!! In my cart!! I click the complete purchase and it takes me to my inventory and no red candy to be found!!! Por el amor de Dios!  Estoy harto de esto!



Same here dude


----------



## kassie

Someone was _really_ fast, lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> I'll make a thread - and post names of people I promised



Me remember.  haha! Jk, but thanks!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Was I the only one hoping for a candy corn collectible... I thought it would be cute. ;;


----------



## Hyperpesta

Zane said:


> omg you're still awake



Not for much longer I hope


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin - *shakes head at PN* 

Hold up guys currently making thread exclusively for you guys <3 (sorry T_T)


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> *insert diabolical gif*



How many did you buy?


----------



## Cuppycakez

skweegee said:


> Same here. The first 2 times I refreshed, they weren't stocked yet. The third time I refreshed, they were already sold out.



Yep! My refreshes are always a heart beat and a half off.


----------



## NSFW

I HAD 7 IN MY CART BUT I REalized it was too much so i changed it to 5 i regret


----------



## roseychuu

O-Oh my goodness, I ended up with five in my cart without even wanting to? ////// 

I-I'm so happy though, I didn't think I'd even get one because for the first couple seconds after the countdown ended the shop ended up lagging for me and the "Purchase" button didn't even pop up? But then about 10 seconds in it did and I ended up getting more than I even wanted for myself! ahh my heart is still beating fast.. But I think I'll save my extras for in the future to give away to people or something, I'll see! /////


----------



## Mikorin

Can we have the stats on how many of those went to Sheniqua? (but really how many went to one person?)


----------



## DeadJo

When the countdown went to zero, I clicked on the shop but it was still sold out. I had to refresh a few times and the purchase button was only there for a second.

nothing


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> How many did you buy?



 I also want to know!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

/cries
why do i keep missing them... i really hope i at least snag one blue candy...


----------



## Cadbberry

roseychuu said:


> O-Oh my goodness, I ended up with five in my cart without even wanting to? //////
> 
> I-I'm so happy though, I didn't think I'd even get one because for the first couple seconds after the countdown ended the shop ended up lagging for me and the "Purchase" button didn't even pop up? But then about 10 seconds in it did and I ended up getting more than I even wanted for myself! ahh my heart is still beating fast.. But I think I'll save my extras for in the future to give away to people or something, I'll see! /////



Lucky Ducky


----------



## Juudai

Who didn't get one & doesn't already own a red candy? :c


----------



## rosabelle

I GOT ONE IN MY CART AND CHECKED OUT AND OMG... THATS DISAPPOINTING LOL

THIS DEFINITELY CALLS FOR A GIF


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> How many did you buy?



17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)


----------



## Zane

How many just got stocked btw? I don't remember what the red candy count was at last time.


----------



## Cadbberry

The Hidden Owl said:


> /cries
> why do i keep missing them... i really hope i at least snag one blue candy...



I really want blue *points at sig* my blue candy want is there


----------



## Kiikay

oh deng, red candy purchases. Srs business. 
I didn't realized they'd be sold out so quick


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> /cries
> why do i keep missing them... i really hope i at least snag one blue candy...


Yeah same. I missed the green


----------



## Ayaya

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Was I the only one hoping for a candy corn collectible... I thought it would be cute. ;;



You're not alone... T_T


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> 17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)



bruh


----------



## kassie

Zane said:


> How many just got stocked btw? I don't remember what the red candy count was at last time.



56... I think.


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> 17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)



I will take 3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Juudai said:


> Who didn't get one & doesn't already own a red candy? :c



Moi...


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> 17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)



HAHAA, GG. Should just display them all for a little bit ;P


----------



## Toot

The Hidden Owl said:


> /cries
> why do i keep missing them... i really hope i at least snag one blue candy...



Candy flavored tears.

Lmao I cannot get over that.


----------



## Guero101

Cadbberry said:


> Same here dude



Oh you comprende my Espa?ol at the end? Lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> 17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)


WHOLY CRAP! That's why I didn't get one haha.


----------



## kassie

GodToot said:


> Candy flavored tears.
> 
> Lmao I cannot get over that.



LOL love that tag.


----------



## LyraVale

Juudai said:


> Who didn't get one & doesn't already own a red candy? :c



This. I got a few. IDK if I should giveaway or give away or what...

That was insanely fast though. As bad as the green restock this morning, but just not AS BAD, cuz they restocked a few more I think.


----------



## Kiikay

PandaNikita said:


> 17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)



omigah you're so fast @.@


----------



## Cadbberry

Guero101 said:


> Oh you comprende my Espa?ol at the end? Lol



No~ I don't speak spanish or english or Japanese, I speak 'Merican because english is like, "I need to use the loo" and Merican is like, "I gotta pee in your bathroom"


----------



## Guero101

PandaNikita said:


> 17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)



Can i buy 2? Por favor


----------



## Zane

GodToot said:


> Candy flavored tears.
> 
> Lmao I cannot get over that.



i've seen you post it like three times so I just gotta tell you it's mine ? ?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ayaya said:


> You're not alone... T_T


*hugs*



Zane said:


> i've seen you post it like three times so I just gotta tell you it's mine ? ™


COPYRIGHT!


----------



## Lock

oh dang theres a lot of posts I missed


----------



## Guero101

Cadbberry said:


> No~ I don't speak spanish or english or Japanese, I speak 'Merican because english is like, "I need to use the loo" and Merican is like, "I gotta pee in your bathroom"



Lolzzzz!!! 'Merica!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

OMG JUUDAI ILU


----------



## kasane

PandaNikita said:


> 17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)



I'll buy one ;-;


----------



## rosabelle

I cant see myself getting a blue or green candy in the future. *mourns for candy*


----------



## Juudai

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'll buy one ;-;


-whispers- can I buy it for you.

Also no prob Owl, please take care of it ok<3


----------



## DeadJo

Lockfancy said:


> oh dang theres a lot of posts I missed



my version: oh dang theres a lot of candy I missed


----------



## NSFW

justin: ''hahaha look at all those chickens''


----------



## kassie

I hope they do at least _one_ impromptu blue candy restock because I can't with this lag ; A;


----------



## roseychuu

LyraVale said:


> This. I got a few. IDK if I should giveaway or give away or what...
> 
> That was insanely fast though. As bad as the green restock this morning, but just not AS BAD, cuz they restocked a few more I think.



ah, I didn't have a red candy beforehand either? (except for the one given to me by Kira, but otherwise I had never gotten one myself!) I really feel like being generous and giving the ones I got away to others too, although I'm not really impulsive when it comes to making decisions in general...

But goodness, It was faster than expected though. I still remember the green restock, that one was ridiculously fast. I'm hoping that perhaps It'll be restocked again in the future, green is my second favorite color after pastel pink ;;


----------



## Sholee

rosabelle said:


> I cant see myself getting a blue or green candy in the future. *mourns for candy*



omg can i add that to my sig rotation?


----------



## kasane

@Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## PandaNikita

Okay I'll post the list here LOL

17 to sell sorry if i spell the name wrong
only 1 per person
send 80 TBT and I'll send the candy

1 - Josh 
1 - Mango 
1 - roseychuu
1 - gnoxim
1 - misspanda

1 - cupcaky
1 - lockfancy
1 - zulehan
1 - vanishingkira
1 - cadbberry

1 - selcouth
1 - chibi hoishi


sorry to those I need to save 9 for my giveaway T_T


----------



## skweegee

With as fast as these restocks go, there is no way I'll be able to get a blue candy.


----------



## kasane

Juudai said:


> -whispers- can I buy it for you.
> 
> Also no prob Owl, please take care of it ok<3



A-a-are you sure??? ;-;
//hugs tightly//


----------



## The Hidden Owl

PandaNikita said:


> 17 - selling it for 80 TBT for those posting in here that I promised I'll make a list (lol pretty much everyone I saw post)



Ahh... i really want one ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> I hope they do at least _one_ impromptu blue candy restock because I can't with this lag ; A;


It wouldn't be so bad if darn people who advertise it here, trying to help the people who chat here, when the invisible people also rush to the store. :/


----------



## PandaNikita

*If you already have a red candy I would love to give it to someone who doesn't have one yet*


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> Okay I'll post the list here LOL
> 
> 17 to sell sorry if i spell the name wrong
> only 1 per person
> send 80 TBT and I'll send the candy
> 
> 1 - Josh
> 1 - Mango
> 1 - roseychuu
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - misspanda
> 
> 1 - cupcaky
> 1 - lockfancy
> 1 - zulehan
> 1 - vanishingkira
> 1 - cadbberry
> 
> 1 - selcouth
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 
> 
> sorry to those I need to save 9 for my giveaway T_T



sent~!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Chibi.Hoshi


OMG MAN WHAT DID I TELL YOU!


----------



## Lock

DeadJo said:


> my version: oh dang theres a lot of candy I missed



touch? XD


----------



## rosabelle

Sholee said:


> omg can i add that to my sig rotation?



fo sho! *hopes Sheniqua will see it :>*


----------



## Guero101

skweegee said:


> With as fast as these restocks go, there is no way I'll be able to get a blue candy.



Touche my friend. Thank goodness I won mine from the wonderful Callaway


----------



## kasane

Everyone that didn't get a Red Candy right now tbh


----------



## Zane

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Chibi.Hoshi



is that someone jet-packing into a volcano lmao
That and the candycorn banner made this worth it.


----------



## DeadJo

Time to continue doing homework ._.


----------



## NSFW

idk now i prefer it coming out of nowhere so not countdown


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - chibi hoishi


Hoishi pffffffffffff

I'm good, I can live without another red candy.


----------



## Juudai

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahh... i really want one ;-;


I just gave you one. :c

@PandaNikita Can I buy one for KitsuneNikki pretty please? o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Okay I'll post the list here LOL
> 
> 17 to sell sorry if i spell the name wrong
> only 1 per person
> send 80 TBT and I'll send the candy
> 
> 1 - Josh
> 1 - Mango
> 1 - roseychuu
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - misspanda
> 
> 1 - cupcaky
> 1 - lockfancy
> 1 - zulehan
> 1 - vanishingkira
> 1 - cadbberry
> 
> 1 - selcouth
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 
> 
> sorry to those I need to save 9 for my giveaway T_T


Sent TBT!


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> OMG MAN WHAT DID I TELL YOU!



_Rest in Peaches KitsuneNikki
420BC-2014AD_


----------



## dulcet

rosabelle said:


> I cant see myself getting a blue or green candy in the future. *mourns for candy*







i made a thing its ok one day sista


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> *If you already have a red candy I would love to give it to someone who doesn't have one yet*



Yeah, guys, I'd like to help out too, but only if you don't have one already...let me know. I only have 3 extras though.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Juudai said:


> I just gave you one. :c
> 
> @PandaNikita Can I buy one for KitsuneNikki pretty please? o:


I KNOW I KNOW SO SORRY...

I keep thinking that she means a green candy...


----------



## kasane

Zane said:


> is that someone jet-packing into a volcano lmao
> That and the candycorn banner made this worth it.



Lol yea. me right now
Because since I live in Auckland, there are actually a lot of volcanoes around here


----------



## Amissapanda

1 - misspanda

...That's not supposed to be me, is it? o_o I haven't said anything. I've just been eating popcorn.


----------



## Sholee

sheniquain hood!

feeding the less fortunate!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

OMG ALL OF YOU ARE SO SWEET

you guys rock!


----------



## Juudai

The Hidden Owl said:


> I KNOW I KNOW SO SORRY...
> 
> I keep thinking that she means a green candy...


Oh. XD
No, it's alright, it's alright. Don't feel bad or anything if it's a misunderstanding and stuff.


----------



## PandaNikita

Juudai said:


> I just gave you one. :c
> 
> @PandaNikita Can I buy one for KitsuneNikki pretty please? o:



Yes - I'll give you one of mine T_T I'll buy one later haha


----------



## rosabelle

dulcet said:


> i made a thing its ok one day sista



;A; I don't think the candies will come back from war but thanks dulcet ;A; one day~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> _Rest in Peaches KitsuneNikki
> 420BC-2014AD_


*flips a table*

NOT WORTH IT MAN, NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## Greninja

Did I miss the restock again Q Q


----------



## kassie

Greninja said:


> Did I miss the restock again Q Q



Yes ^^;; One happened about ~15 minutes or so ago.


----------



## Zane

Greninja said:


> Did I miss the restock again Q Q



yes but it was only for red


----------



## PandaNikita

Amissapanda said:


> 1 - misspanda
> 
> ...That's not supposed to be me, is it? o_o I haven't said anything. I've just been eating popcorn.



Yes I saw you comment a few times lol want to buy? otherwise I'll sell it to someone who doesn't have it


----------



## Juudai

PandaNikita said:


> Yes - I'll give you one of mine T_T I'll buy one later haha


If you don't have any left to sell, it's OK? I can buy one elsewhere for them, too. p: It's nbd.


----------



## DeadJo

Greninja said:


> Did I miss the restock again Q Q



Yes. Worse, you missed the fabulous candy corn banner.


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> sheniquain hood!
> 
> feeding the less fortunate!



bahaha...She's a complex creature.


----------



## Greninja

E





Zane said:


> yes but it was only for red



Oh I thought it was for the green


----------



## roseychuu

PandaNikita said:


> Okay I'll post the list here LOL
> 
> 17 to sell sorry if i spell the name wrong
> only 1 per person
> send 80 TBT and I'll send the candy
> 
> 1 - Josh
> 1 - Mango
> 1 - roseychuu
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - misspanda
> 
> 1 - cupcaky
> 1 - lockfancy
> 1 - zulehan
> 1 - vanishingkira
> 1 - cadbberry
> 
> 1 - selcouth
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 
> 
> sorry to those I need to save 9 for my giveaway T_T


i-i'm not even sure how i got on that list, but thank you PandaNikita, you seem like such a sweetheart! ////

but it's fine dear, considering I was able to get five and I have another one that was given to me by VanishingKira! I'm sure selling that one extra red candy that was saved for me to someone else who didn't even get one... I think it would make that person really happy  so you don't have to worry about selling it to me anymore! you can sell it for 80tbt to someone who really wants it and didn't get one~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

dulcet said:


> i made a thing its ok one day sista


*sniff*


----------



## Lock

@PandaNikita I am buying a candy from you with yer own money. This is the meaning of friendship.


----------



## PandaNikita

1 - Josh 
1 - Mango 
1 - roseychuu
1 - gnoxim
1 - misspanda

1 - selcouth
1 - chibi hoishi
1- Juddai


^IF YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE then tell me and I'll put a new name
sorry for butchering your names lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Wait, was there a restock? How long ago?


----------



## NSFW

Mango already has one btw

- - - Post Merge - - -



ADanishMuffin said:


> Wait, was there a restock? How long ago?



bout 10 mins ago


----------



## PandaNikita

roseychuu said:


> i-i'm not even sure how i got on that list, but thank you PandaNikita, you seem like such a sweetheart! ////
> 
> but it's fine dear, considering I was able to get five and I have another one that was given to me by VanishingKira! I'm sure selling that one extra red candy that was saved for me to someone else who didn't even get one... I think it would make that person really happy  so you don't have to worry about selling it to me anymore! you can sell it for 80tbt to someone who really wants it and didn't get one~


Aww thank you ^_^ <3 I'll find someone else on the thread


----------



## Amissapanda

PandaNikita said:


> Yes I saw you comment a few times lol want to buy? otherwise I'll sell it to someone who doesn't have it



I'm good, thanks. I got one free from a kind soul a couple days ago and some from a restock the other day.


----------



## kassie

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - Mango
> 1 - roseychuu
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - misspanda
> 
> 1 - selcouth
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 1- Juddai
> 
> 
> ^IF YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE then tell me and I'll put a new name
> sorry for butchering your names lol



chibi.hoishi lol
I have a few already! But thanks for putting my name down.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> @PandaNikita I am buying a candy from you with yer own money. This is the meaning of friendship.


Lol you don't have to pay me dude!


----------



## roseychuu

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - Mango
> 1 - roseychuu
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - misspanda
> 
> 1 - selcouth
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 1- Juddai
> 
> 
> ^IF YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE then tell me and I'll put a new name
> sorry for butchering your names lol


laughs you didn't butcher my name don't worry ///
but if you didn't see my reply already, you can sell it to someone else who wants it 

*edit: *nevermind, you saw my reply! this thread is literally moving so fast...


----------



## LyraVale

Juudai said:


> If you don't have any left to sell, it's OK? I can buy one elsewhere for them, too. p: It's nbd.



Do you still need one? I can send you one...


----------



## Guero101

Mehhhh


----------



## DeadJo

ADanishMuffin said:


> Wait, was there a restock? How long ago?



Not long ago. 11:22-11:23 PM CST.

It's 11:42 PM CST right now.


----------



## Lock

ADanishMuffin said:


> Wait, was there a restock? How long ago?



A Danish Muffin appeared


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *flips a table*
> 
> NOT WORTH IT MAN, NOT WORTH IT!



_Feel free to attend my funeral :d_


----------



## PandaNikita

1 - Josh 
1 - guero101
1 - deadjo
1 - gnoxim
1 - caitlin

1 - ---
1 - chibi hoishi
1-  Juddai


----------



## LyraVale

This thread just got super confusing, right? I mean we thought it was bad before the restock, but.... lol


----------



## Sholee

1 more day til..... DUN DUN DUN the blue candies
i expect to see blood!


----------



## Greninja

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - guero101
> 1 - ---
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - caitlin
> 
> 1 - ---
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 1-  Juddai



R u giving away red candies?


----------



## NSFW

fjdkkd i have one too if you are talking about me aka caitlin


----------



## ADanishMuffin

That is very generous of you, PandaNikita! Thanks for your generosity. 



hellaradcaitlin said:


> Mango already has one btw
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> bout 10 mins ago



Okay, thanks.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - Mango
> 1 - roseychuu
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - misspanda
> 
> 1 - selcouth
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 1- Juddai
> 
> 
> ^IF YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE then tell me and I'll put a new name
> sorry for butchering your names lol


I guess you missed this.


PandaNikita said:


> 1 - chibi hoishi





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hoishi pffffffffffff
> 
> I'm good, I can live without another red candy.


lol
Give it to someone who needs it more. It's cool.


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - guero101
> 1 - deadjo
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - caitlin
> 
> 1 - ---
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 1-  Juddai


Huh? I don't need one, lol. Thank you though ^^


----------



## Locket

I want candy! I only got the yellow ones! >.< (look at all the people viewing this thread)


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Lol you don't have to pay me dude!



Its bad for yer business!! DX I've already turned into a beggar while Zulehan is rolling in dough. I gotta make up for my rep somehow.


----------



## kasane

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - guero101
> 1 - deadjo
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1 - caitlin
> 
> 1 - ---
> 1 - chibi hoishi
> 1-  Juddai



If there's an open slot, may I please buy one?


----------



## PandaNikita

1 - Josh 
1 - guero101
1 - deadjo
1 - gnoxim
1  kitsune nikki
1 - ---
1 --

80 tbt lol


----------



## device

I think this is a glitch but every time I go to shop now I have two red candies?

Maybe I will catch another red candy restock and I would just need to click checkout to get them.​


----------



## Cadbberry

Now to aim for the blue candy


----------



## LyraVale

VanishingKira said:


> I think this is a glitch but every time I go to shop now I have two red candies?
> 
> Maybe I will catch another red candy restock and I would just need to click checkout to get them.​



checkout! Checkout for goodness sake! 

and good luck!


----------



## PandaNikita

LOL This thread is moving too fast! D:
guys don't break my heart and resell ;c I wasn't try to be sheniqua I wanted to get you all one for sure T_T


----------



## shinkuzame

Dammit, I missed the restock...

WELP.


----------



## Juudai

KitsuneNikki said:


> If there's an open slot, may I please buy one?


Sorry sorry, I got it and sent it to ya. owo


----------



## PandaNikita

1 - Josh 
1 - guero101
1 - deadjo
1 - --
1 kitsune nikki
1 sinkuzame
1 --

80 tbt lol


----------



## kasane

*Edit:* The lovely Juudai has gifted a Red Candy to me ;A;
You can cross me off the list PandaNikita >~<


----------



## DeadJo

PandaNikita said:


> LOL This thread is moving too fast! D:
> guys don't break my heart and resell ;c I wasn't try to be sheniqua I wanted to get you all one for sure T_T



I sadly already have a red candy. Can I still buy or would you rather have someone without one?


----------



## Lock

shinkuzame said:


> Dammit, I missed the restock...
> 
> WELP.



At least did you see the candy corn?


----------



## Greninja

PandaNikita said:


> LOL This thread is moving too fast! D:
> guys don't break my heart and resell ;c I wasn't try to be sheniqua I wanted to get you all one for sure T_T



If ur giving away green candies may I enter


----------



## kasane

Juudai said:


> Sorry sorry, I got it and sent it to ya. owo



Aahhhhh tysm!! ;^;
Do you want me to pay you?
//prays for you//


----------



## Locket

Tell me when I miss another one. *sigh*


----------



## PandaNikita

KitsuneNikki said:


> *Edit:* The lovely Juudai has gifted a Red Candy to me ;A;
> You can cross me off the list PandaNikita >~<



Thank you 


1 - Josh 
1 - guero101
1 - deadjo
1 - --
1 kitsune nikki
1 sinkuzame
1 --

80 tbt lol

@deadjo - I would like someone who doesn't have one to get one


----------



## roseychuu

going to finally go to bed (in peace) now since it's rather late for me! good night everyone ♥

i do hope whoever was not able to get a red candy this restock will be able to get one soon or eventually


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> chibi.hoishi lol


Oishi! おいし!

English Translation: Delicious
Best for candy.


----------



## PandaNikita

Greninja said:


> If ur giving away green candies may I enter



no ;___; haha you can enter my giveaway thread for red and yellow


----------



## kassie

Greninja said:


> If ur giving away green candies may I enter



It's red candy she's selling/giving away (tbh I'm not sure which one o wo;


----------



## Guero101

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - guero101
> 1 - deadjo
> 1 - gnoxim
> 1  kitsune nikki
> 1 - ---
> 1 --
> 
> 80 tbt lol



Oh oh!! Thank you very much! I send now


----------



## DeadJo

PandaNikita said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 1 - Josh
> 1 - guero101
> 1 - deadjo
> 1 - --
> 1 kitsune nikki
> 1 sinkuzame
> 1 --
> 
> 80 tbt lol
> 
> @deadjo - I would like someone who doesn't have one to get one



Alright, thanks for offering though.


----------



## Ayaya

Cadbberry said:


> Now to aim for the blue candy
> View attachment 72583



YEAHHH I'll make sure to be on PC this time (#｀_つ?)


----------



## Juudai

KitsuneNikki said:


> Aahhhhh tysm!! ;^;
> Do you want me to pay you?
> //prays for you//


Noo, please don't worry about it. Just love it to pieces or something. <3 
Thanks much for your prayers ahaha. Now I'll sleep peacefully.


----------



## Locket

PandaNikita said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 1 - Josh
> 1 - guero101
> 1 - deadjo
> 1 - --
> 1 kitsune nikki
> 1 sinkuzame
> 1 --
> 
> 80 tbt lol
> 
> @deadjo - I would like someone who doesn't have one to get one


I do have 80 TBT. May I have one?


----------



## Lock

DeadJo said:


> I sadly already have a red candy. Can I still buy or would you rather have someone without one?



aha! I got this I'll send you one that I bought before since you donated tbt to me. We can call our debts even!


----------



## NSFW

ugh i prob wont mange to get a blue candy which is sad for me if i dont though


----------



## PandaNikita

1 - Josh 
1 -guero101
1 -- 
1--
1 --
1 shinkuzame
1 --

80 tbt lol

@guerro send it yo! then I'll send the candy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> _Feel free to attend my funeral :d_











LyraVale said:


> This thread just got super confusing, right? I mean we thought it was bad before the restock, but.... lol


It's going too fast! It's over 9,000!


----------



## Juudai

My head hurts from trying to keep up lol.
But I'll pay for Shinkuzame's as well. I'm not sure if she's still lurking around though. owo


----------



## B e t h a n y

Hey guys, any restocks?


----------



## roseychuu

I just realized that yesterday night this thread was around page 200 something and now that number has turned to 329 pages...

well, we can say_ for sure_ that everyone certainly did post a lot and got really hyped up over all these candies


----------



## LyraVale

roseychuu said:


> going to finally go to bed (in peace) now since it's rather late for me! good night everyone ♥
> 
> i do hope whoever was not able to get a red candy this restock will be able to get one soon or eventually



I need a break too, this thread got crazy lol (but in a very sweet way, I'm glad people are helping each other!)

If anyone doesn't end up with one, and needs one, I'll be back when things have settled down. <3


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I have a question. Is the blue candy coming out tomorrow or the day after? Because in my timezone, it'll already be the 30th tomorrow. :/


----------



## Lock

Vannilllabeth said:


> Hey guys, any restocks?



o___o yup


----------



## PandaNikita

Juudai said:


> My head hurts from trying to keep up lol.
> But I'll pay for Shinkuzame's as well. I'm not sure if she's still lurking around though. owo



OKAY! I'm getting lost LOL 
Idk I need to check my inventory to see how much I can sell I think i can sell 9 more

1 - Josh 
1 -- bunni
1--
1 --
1 shinkuzame
1 --
1 --
1--
1--

80 tbt lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vannilllabeth said:


> Hey guys, any restocks?


Just red candy, a few minutes ago.


----------



## B e t h a n y

psst come on chat http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


----------



## roseychuu

LyraVale said:


> I need a break too, this thread got crazy lol (but in a very sweet way, I'm glad people are helping each other!)
> 
> If anyone doesn't end up with one, and needs one, I'll be back when things have settled down. <3


I hope you have a very restful break as well!  it certainly did get pretty crazy, but I'm glad to see people are helping each other too!


----------



## Cadbberry

Weeellll I got HW to do, ttyl or not XD May just stay on


----------



## Sholee

ADanishMuffin said:


> I have a question. Is the blue candy coming out tomorrow or the day after? Because in my timezone, it'll already be the 30th tomorrow. :/



forum runs on GMT -4 time
so the day after for you


----------



## B e t h a n y

Ahh ok


----------



## DeadJo

Lockfancy said:


> aha! I got this I'll send you one that I bought before since you donated tbt to me. We can call our debts even!



Eek! No, no. The 1 million bells. I still owe you that, and you don't owe me anything.


----------



## kasane

Juudai said:


> Noo, please don't worry about it. Just love it to pieces or something. <3
> Thanks much for your prayers ahaha. Now I'll sleep peacefully.



Q3Q
My soul is happy again QwQ

//gets out of volcano//


----------



## Guero101

Goodnight everyone. Buenas noches.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vannilllabeth said:


> psst come on chat http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


*poof*


----------



## Lock

Cadbberry said:


> Weeellll I got HW to do, ttyl or not XD May just stay on



stay in school cadbberry do yer hw haha


----------



## PandaNikita

@starfire I'm giving them for 80tbt to those who've spent hours waiting for the restock ;___; I will go back in the pages to check


----------



## Ayaya

ADanishMuffin said:


> I have a question. Is the blue candy coming out tomorrow or the day after? Because in my timezone, it'll already be the 30th tomorrow. :/



Same with me. If it's like previous restocks, it'll follow PST but either at early morning or noon iirc


----------



## PandaNikita

@juudi the forum is moving to fast I'll send you one if shinkuzme isnt on


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Sholee said:


> forum runs on GMT -4 time
> so the day after for you



Thanks! Now I know I won't have to lurk 24/7 tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

Ayaya said:


> Same with me. If it's like preciois restocks, it'll follow PST but either at early morning or noon iirc



Anyone wanna TRY and snag me a blue candy, I know I will be hecka busy at school


----------



## PandaNikita

1 - Josh 
1 -- bunni
1-- luckypinch
1 --bird
1 shinkuzame
1 --
1 --
1--
1--

80 tbt lol


----------



## Juudai

PandaNikita said:


> @juudi the forum is moving to fast I'll send you one if shinkuzme isnt on


Yes that's fine, just send it to me.

Also, Juudi.
Idk why but it makes me laugh.
//just teasing you xo


----------



## Sholee

i think people will be less generous with the blue candy 
it is worth 3-4x more than the green~


----------



## Ayaya

Cadbberry said:


> Anyone wanna TRY and snag me a blue candy, I know I will be hecka busy at school



I can try but I can't promise T_T
My Internet speed is too slow to grab them elusive candies


----------



## Lock

DeadJo said:


> Eek! No, no. The 1 million bells. I still owe you that, and you don't owe me anything.



no sweat! I like to fancy the idea that I'm a decent beetle hunter so getting a mill aint no thang. n_n Yer just in the right place at the right time so don't feel like you owe me anything, just enjoy!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> Anyone wanna TRY and snag me a blue candy, I know I will be hecka busy at school



If I get more than two, (I wanna have 2 sets of candy) I can give one to you.


----------



## PandaNikita

Juudai said:


> Yes that's fine, just send it to me.
> 
> Also, Juudi.
> Idk why but it makes me laugh.
> //just teasing you xo



sorry it's moving to fast T_T


----------



## DeadJo

Lockfancy said:


> no sweat! I like to fancy the idea that I'm a decent beetle hunter so getting a mill aint no thang. n_n Yer just in the right place at the right time so don't feel like you owe me anything, just enjoy!



Thanks! X'} So nice.

I'll still be waiting for that moment though.. I'll still be waiting.


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> If I get more than two, (I wanna have 2 sets of candy) I can give one to you.



Thanks, so did I but i know that isn't happening XD


----------



## PandaNikita

1 - Josh 
1 -- bunni
1-- coach
1 - lucky pinch
1 --greninja
1 --vizonari
1--sholee
1--bird

80 tbt
if you already have one - it would be cool to get someone who doesn't have one to own one lol


----------



## NSFW

idk if anyones kind enough to buy me a blue candy bc ik my internet cant handle people on 1 server so
ill prob pay but i dont have alot ugh


----------



## Juudai

A'ight guys, thanks for the fun but I'm out.
My head hurts like heeell.
See you tomorrow maybe. Sleep well~~


----------



## Justin

Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.


----------



## PandaNikita

*@Justin* - Red candy?

EDIT: I mean I will send you one?


----------



## Lock

DeadJo said:


> Thanks! X'} So nice.
> 
> I'll still be waiting for that moment though.. I'll still be waiting.



sounds like a challenge lolz


----------



## Locket

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.


I'll probably miss them. Dang.


----------



## rosabelle

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.



whoa :O must refresh ever half hour and hour


----------



## PandaNikita

1 - Josh 
1 - bunni
1 - coach
1 - lucky pinch
1 - greninja
1 - vizonari
1 - starfire
1 - bird

80 tbt
if you already have one - it would be cool to get someone who doesn't have one to own one lol

I might post a thread for this sorry for clogging this thread :C


----------



## Lock

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.



What about the candy corn? :[


----------



## kassie

Thanks for letting us know, Justin.


----------



## NSFW

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.



yessss time to have 29459053892 tabs


----------



## kasane

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.



o boi thx m80


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.



;3; ok, I will miss the dancing and glittering candy corn though


----------



## Vizionari

KitsuneNikki said:


> Lol yea. me right now
> Because since I live in Auckland, there are actually a lot of volcanoes around here





Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.


I'll prob miss thm all rofl


----------



## Lock

Cadbberry said:


> ;3; ok, I will miss the dancing and glittering candy corn though



me too. It made everything seem so whimsical.


----------



## PandaNikita

Vizionari said:


> I'll prob miss thm all rofl


saved a candy for you~ (80tbt though :c )


----------



## shinkuzame

JUUDAI!

-sends all the love and hugs your way- Thank you sweetie! <3 

I will take good care of this candy~


----------



## PandaNikita

shinkuzame said:


> JUUDAI!
> 
> -sends all the love and hugs your way- Thank you sweetie! <3
> 
> I will take good care of this candy~


^lol you made it in time ;_; ...almost


----------



## kasane

Vizionari said:


> I'll prob miss thm all rofl



Wanna jump in some volcanoes with me :v


----------



## Locket

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - bunni
> 1 - coach
> 1 - lucky pinch
> 1 - greninja
> 1 - vizonari
> 1 - starfire
> 1 - bird
> 
> 80 tbt
> if you already have one - it would be cool to get someone who doesn't have one to own one lol
> 
> I might post a thread for this sorry for clogging this thread :C


Sending TBT!


----------



## PandaNikita

Star Fire said:


> Sending TBT!



Okay ty~


----------



## shinkuzame

PandaNikita said:


> ^lol you made it in time ;_; ...almost



Eeeeeep ;w;


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's going too fast! It's over 9,000!



Don't worry I'm out


----------



## Juudai

shinkuzame said:


> JUUDAI!
> 
> -sends all the love and hugs your way- Thank you sweetie! <3
> 
> I will take good care of this candy~


-returns all the hugs and love- You're very welcome. I'm glad I could get one your way. <3
Stay fabulous, Rin! c;



PandaNikita said:


> ^lol you made it in time ;_; ...almost


Noo I SAW IT! Because I'm a sap and like to check if people say goodnight.
//none at all rude
OK but for real I'm logging out now, bye guys<3


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> 1 - Josh
> 1 - bunni
> 1 - coach
> 1 - lucky pinch
> 1 - greninja
> 1 - vizonari
> 1 - starfire
> 1 - bird
> 
> 80 tbt
> if you already have one - it would be cool to get someone who doesn't have one to own one lol
> 
> I might post a thread for this sorry for clogging this thread :C



I'll send c: I want to collect a full candy set in order


----------



## PandaNikita

Juudai said:


> -returns all the hugs and love- You're very welcome. I'm glad I could get one your way. <3
> Stay fabulous, Rin! c;
> 
> 
> Noo I SAW IT! Because I'm a sap and like to check if people say goodnight.
> //none at all rude
> OK but for real I'm logging out now, bye guys<3



Byyeee~~ your so sweet for buying for friends <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> I'll send c: I want to collect a full candy set in order



Okay


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.


Aww, oh well.

Thanks Justin. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Locket

Thank you PandaNikita!


----------



## PandaNikita

Star Fire said:


> Thank you PandaNikita!


Your welcome


@*Justin* - disappointed that I raided the restock? ;__;


----------



## Vizionari

All right, thanks, Panda!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Don't worry I'm out


Yeaaaaah!


----------



## PandaNikita

The mods hate me ;_; bye guys (to those that missed the restock and somehow miraculously see this here is a link to the thread - LINK)


----------



## Justin

PandaNikita said:


> Your welcome
> 
> 
> @*Justin* - disappointed that I raided the restock? ;__;



No? It's great you're giving them away.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> No? It's great you're giving them away.



Good guy Justin <3


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.



Oh gosh, I'm gonna refresh every 10 minutes. I'm desperate for that blue candy.


----------



## Skyfall

I havent been posting much due to being really busy at work, but man, this thread is awesome!  I love restocks, it just jolts energy in the forum and marketplace.  I even love the tags!  I wish everyone luck on the blue candy restock.  Its gonna be crazy,


----------



## DeadJo

Skyfall said:


> I havent been posting much due to being really busy at work, but man, this thread is awesome!  I love restocks, it just jolts energy in the forum and marketplace.  I even love the tags!  I wish everyone luck on the blue candy restock.  Its gonna be crazy,



Agreed. Tags are so true. Too true.


----------



## kasane

Juudai said:


> Noo, please don't worry about it. Just love it to pieces or something. <3
> Thanks much for your prayers ahaha. Now I'll sleep peacefully.



*delayed reply o_o*
Thank you once again <333
Have a good sleep ;3


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you Justin for the time frames.  Now people can use the potty in peace.


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> Thank you Justin for the time frames.  Now people can use the potty in peace.



It was a good excuse to bring back the candy corn banner anyway.


----------



## Skyfall

The banner is awesome.


----------



## Greninja

I missed the banner ;;


----------



## PandaNikita

For those that missed it. Truly a work of art.


----------



## Skyfall

Guys, banner still there with time frames of next restocks...


----------



## PandaNikita

Skyfall said:


> Guys, banner still there with time frames of next restocks...


My image has the timer.... And candy corn men...


----------



## kassie

Yay! Banner is back. Thank you for it.


----------



## Ayaya

WOW THANK YOU JUSTIN for the timestamps and the candy corns <333


----------



## Lock

Justin said:


> It was a good excuse to bring back the candy corn banner anyway.



I was just told the candy corn was back. I like where this is going.  

Yer effort in all of this is very much appreciated. :}


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I was just told the candy corn was back. I like where this is going.
> 
> Yer effort in all of this is very much appreciated. :}


By me mwahaha *insert shrunk emote here*

Thank you *Justin* for the banner! This is a great lead-up to Halloween


----------



## Cadbberry

I can't wait for Halloween, Super excited :3


----------



## Mikorin

I'm gonna try and stay up for the 3-5 am restock... But only if it stocks by like 3:30 cuz after that I'm gonna die


----------



## PandaNikita

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> I'm gonna try and stay up for the 3-5 am restock... But only if it stocks by like 3:30 cuz after that I'm gonna die


Just get some sleep ;____;


----------



## Ayaya

Does this mean there won't be any restock for 21+ hours? I'm not sure if I got the timezone conversion right but a day break would be nice _3｣∠)_


----------



## Skyfall

Ayaya said:


> Does this mean there won't be any restock for 21+ hours? I'm not sure if I got the timezone conversion right but a day break would be nice _3｣∠)_



No.  I am PDT.  The next potential restock happens in 3.5 hours - 5.5 hours.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Please note that the next three restocks scheduled tomorrow will not have a countdown.





Justin said:


> It was a good excuse to bring back the candy corn banner anyway.





Skyfall said:


> Guys, banner still there with time frames of next restocks...





selcouth said:


> Yay! Banner is back. Thank you for it.


Now I am just confused. I hope you are right. I love that banner! XD
Its so cheery!

Thanks again for the restock and the masterpiece banner Justin <3


----------



## Vizionari

I'm going to be sleeping for the first one, but I get out of school like 3 min before the next one tomorrow cx


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lockfancy said:


> I was just told the candy corn was back. I like where this is going.
> 
> Yer effort in all of this is very much appreciated. :}


OMG YOUR SIG! 10/10!


----------



## Ayaya

Skyfall said:


> No.  I am PDT.  The next potential restock happens in 3.5 hours - 5.5 hours.



Oops my bad, I was looking at PDT to GMT instead of GMT+7. Thank you for clarifying!

And Lockfancy your sig is a masterpiece, A+++ for you


----------



## Maruchan

Thanks Justin for the 'Return of sparkling candy corn banner'!! 
Pretty certain that it saves a lot of sanity/tears/blood that way. Yup.

*Idea / Question:* 
To celebrate Halloween, 
would the admins remotely consider adding a *non-giftable* new candy for free distribution, 
available to all members who logged in during that day? 

*offline to catch some zzzzzz*


----------



## PandaNikita

Maruchan said:


> Thanks Justin for the 'Return of sparkling candy corn banner'!!
> Pretty certain that it saves a lot of sanity/tears/blood that way. Yup.
> 
> *Idea / Question:*
> To celebrate Halloween,
> would the admins remotely consider adding a *non-giftable* new candy for free distribution,
> available to all members who logged in during that day?
> 
> *offline to catch some zzzzzz*


Great idea  I love Halloween stuff

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lockfancy said:


> I was just told the candy corn was back. I like where this is going.
> 
> Yer effort in all of this is very much appreciated. :}


10 out of 10!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Maruchan said:


> *Idea / Question:*
> To celebrate Halloween,
> would the admins remotely consider adding a *non-giftable* new candy for free distribution,
> available to all members who logged in during that day?


I love it! That is a brilliant idea! 

Make it a candy corn, please!


----------



## Javocado

Bring on Candy Apple collectible


----------



## Cadbberry

All of TBT is going to bed and half of them are setting a 3am alarm XD


----------



## Skyfall

Cadbberry said:


> All of TBT is going to bed and half of them are setting a 3am alarm XD



If I didnt have work and a kid, yes, I would totally do that!  Sigh.


----------



## starlark

Cadbberry said:


> All of TBT is going to bed and half of them are setting a 3am alarm XD



It's gone past 3am and no restock D:


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> If I didnt have work and a kid, yes, I would totally do that!  Sigh.



I put and alarm on but I am a heavy sleeper


----------



## Skyfall

starlark said:


> It's gone past 3am and no restock D:



Its 12:15 am pdt.  So three more hours  at least.


----------



## B e t h a n y

come chat http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540 [


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> Its 12:15 am pdt.  So three more hours  at least.



Same~ Yeah time zones


----------



## starlark

Skyfall said:


> Its 12:15 am pdt.  So three more hours  at least.



Oh right. I thought it said 5am, for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm using a timezone clock and my eyes aren't that good :L least I'll be here for the restock!


----------



## Lock

Ayaya said:


> Oops my bad, I was looking at PDT to GMT instead of GMT+7. Thank you for clarifying!
> 
> And Lockfancy your sig is a masterpiece, A+++ for you



lolz I wanna feel more appropriate for the holidays. I am definitely serious about liking candy corn.

The benefit of my signature is that you can't miss me now.


----------



## Cadbberry

starlark said:


> Oh right. I thought it said 5am, for some reason.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm using a timezone clock and my eyes aren't that good :L least I'll be here for the restock!



I gotta go to bed, gonna crash then stay up for 2 hours to wake up at 6:35 XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lockfancy said:


> lolz I wanna feel more appropriate for the holidays. I am definitely serious about liking candy corn.
> 
> The benefit of my signature is that you can't miss me now.



I love it


----------



## Justin

Added GMT times. They should be correct, but it's not my time zone so if you think they're wrong, let me know!


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> Added GMT times. They should be correct, but it's not my time zone so if you think they're wrong, let me know!



Thanks man, even though I am PDT I appreciate your thought, here have something yummy


----------



## starlark

Justin said:


> Added GMT times. They should be correct, but it's not my time zone so if you think they're wrong, let me know!



They're correct! It's half 7 here anyway!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

THE CANDY CORN BANNER IS BACK! It makes me smile!


----------



## Lock

Cadbberry said:


> I gotta go to bed, gonna crash then stay up for 2 hours to wake up at 6:35 XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love it



Dont be sleep deprived O:

Candy Corn Signature = impending restock.

I'm restocking the fun in 5 hours EST


----------



## Cadbberry

Lockfancy said:


> Dont be sleep deprived O:
> 
> Candy Corn Signature = impending restock.
> 
> I'm restocking the fun in 5 hours EST



I have been sleep deprived for 4 years, is one day gonna hurt. I really wanna catch a restock.... plus I don't got a team this time, sis is at college now and all so yeaaahhhhh maybe 3 am would be good, few people online


----------



## Angelmarina

Can eastern time be put on their too, it's kind of difficult having to count forward or backward hours. ^^;


----------



## Zuko

What is gonna be restocked..?


----------



## Angelmarina

Zuko said:


> What is gonna be restocked..?



Collectables ^^ Idk which ones though.


----------



## kassie

Angelmarina said:


> Can eastern time be put on their too, it's kind of difficult having to count forward or backward hours. ^^;



6AM - 8AM EST
3PM - 5PM EST
8PM - 10PM EST

Hope I got that right, lol.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Angelmarina said:


> Collectables ^^ Idk which ones though.



I'm pretty sure it's just the candy that's going to be restocked.


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just the candy that's going to be restocked.



Yup, pretty sure just those


----------



## LyraVale

Angelmarina said:


> Can eastern time be put on their too, it's kind of difficult having to count forward or backward hours. ^^;



Just add 3 to each time


----------



## Lock

Cadbberry said:


> I have been sleep deprived for 4 years, is one day gonna hurt. I really wanna catch a restock.... plus I don't got a team this time, sis is at college now and all so yeaaahhhhh maybe 3 am would be good, few people online



I wish you the best in the restock adventures. I remember when I was 15 I use to always stay up late watching adult swim while eating oreos. Then I'd get up at 6 to go to school. So I guess in retrospect... it's a lot easier to pull it off when yer younger. lolz


----------



## r a t

I've just woken up, the countdown page is fabulous ;o;


----------



## LyraVale

That's nice of them, they added the gmt times too


----------



## Lassy

Wow, I just checked out the shop, was Justin like drunk to put that many glitters and gifs xD? 
I almost had a heart attack!


----------



## Skyfall

Its awesome!  Shiny.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lassy said:


> Wow, I just checked out the shop, was Justin like drunk to put that many glitters and gifs xD?
> I almost had a heart attack!


Haha stop it, its beautiful!


----------



## Ayaya

Vannilllabeth said:


> come chat http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540 [



Join the chat  (so we don't add another 100 pages to this thread lol)


----------



## Justin

Lassy said:


> Wow, I just checked out the shop, was Justin like drunk to put that many glitters and gifs xD?
> I almost had a heart attack!



Still better than when I got drunk and changed all the forums to Shrek?


----------



## Klinkguin

Justin said:


> Still better than when I got drunk and changed all the forums to Shrek?



lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

When I convert the times to New Zealand time, I got this.

11pm - 1am / 10pm - 12am
8am - 10am / 7am - 9am
1pm - 3pm / 12pm - 2pm
Convert of PDT on the left.
Convert of GMT on the right.

Wah, what did I do wrong here?


----------



## Javocado

10 minutes, wooooooo!(i hope lel)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> 10 minutes, wooooooo!(i hope lel)


and you just answered my question, thank you! LOL

10 mins!


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> When I convert the times to New Zealand time, I got this.
> 
> 11pm - 1am / 10pm - 12am
> 8am - 10am / 7am - 9am
> 1pm - 3pm / 12pm - 2pm
> Convert of PDT on the left.
> Convert of GMT on the right.
> 
> Wah, what did I do wrong here?



You did GMT+12 instead of GMT+13(which is your time zone).


----------



## Danielkang2

10 min till restock?


----------



## kassie

Danielkang2 said:


> 10 min till restock?



Check the shop.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> You did GMT+12 instead of GMT+13(which is your time zone).


Oh thank you lol.
I'm guessing the one on the left is the correct time?


----------



## Danielkang2

selcouth said:


> Check the shop.


I did.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ah guys like 4 minutes until a _possible_ restock that could happen in the next two hours after!


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm gonna go to sleep in 18 min.


----------



## Javocado

ADanishMuffin said:


> Ah guys like 4 minutes until a _possible_ restock that could happen in the next two hours after!



I know, just telling myself it's sooner rather than later bc not staying up later lol.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh thank you lol.
> I'm guessing the one on the left is the correct time?


Yes dear, but don't wait till the 1 am one. >.>


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Yes dear, but don't wait till the 1 am one. >.>


I'm going to sleep now, stuff pixels. My rest is more important.

Thank you sweet marshmallow <3


----------



## Javocado

3:01 rip


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm going to sleep now, stuff pixels. My rest is more important.
> 
> Thank you sweet marshmallow <3



Goodnight my darling <3 Sleep like a rose. <3


----------



## patriceflanders

still no restock
10:03 GMT


----------



## kassie

patriceflanders said:


> still no restock
> 10:03 GMT



Lol. It could happen anywhere between the next two hours.


----------



## Javocado

Lord Jubs bless us with restock


----------



## kassie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm going to sleep now, stuff pixels. My rest is more important.
> 
> Thank you sweet marshmallow <3



Night, Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> Lord Jubs bless us with restock



Then bless us with sleep


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> 3:01 rip


Jav's hopes.



Punchy-kun said:


> Goodnight my darling <3 Sleep like a rose. <3


Bye sweetheart <3



selcouth said:


> Night, Chibi.Hoshi


See yeah in the morning for candy rush~


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> Then bless us with sleep



and bless us with breakfast in the morning


----------



## Ayaya

None of the mods are on either o:


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> and bless us with breakfast in the morning



and bless us *particularly me* with good grades


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Have I missed anything?


----------



## PandaNikita

Ayaya said:


> None of the mods are on either o:



Or so you think they aren't...


----------



## patriceflanders

strange practices


----------



## rosabelle

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Have I missed anything?



Nope I don't think you did.


----------



## kassie

PandaNikita said:


> Or so you think they aren't...



They're everywhere, watching us o -o;


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> Or so you think they aren't...



Where are they hiding >_>
I'm so glad for these candy corns, makes refreshing less frustrating


----------



## Danielkang2

Guys, if you switch shops does it refresh?


----------



## PandaNikita

I'm assuming that they want people to stop freaking out about the collectibles and get sleep, study, go out, read a book haha

Maybe that's why they aren't online or they appear to not be online so that you don't know when the restock will happen exactly to reduce hoarding I guess

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, if you switch shops does it refresh?



of course.... not


----------



## Zuko

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, if you switch shops does it refresh?



I tried it yesterday and it didnt.... :c

I had to refresh.


----------



## Javocado

I'M SO PUMPED.
I'VE BEEN DRINKING GREEN TEA ALL DAY.


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm going to sleep in about 3 min. ><


----------



## kassie

Javocado said:


> I'M SO PUMPED.
> I'VE BEEN DRINKING GREEN TEA ALL DAY.



Lol Hot Rod, my movieeee.


----------



## Javocado

selcouth said:


> Lol Hot Rod, my movieeee.



Love me some Andy Samberg


----------



## patriceflanders

still nothing


----------



## Guero101

What'd I miss???? Did we get another restock since the one hours ago?


----------



## sej

*stalks the shop like crazy....*


----------



## patriceflanders

Sej said:


> *stalks the shop like crazy....*



guessing they'll restock like 1min before announced ending time


----------



## Javocado

Guero101 said:


> What'd I miss???? Did we get another restock since the one hours ago?



There is one pending.
Sometime in 90 minutes the shop is being restocked.


----------



## nard

Justin said:


> That banner is the greatest professional design I have ever created.
> 
> Nah but really hope you guys like it lol.



NO



NO I DONT LIKE IT



YOU LITTLE



I WAS ASLEEP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> There is one pending.
> Sometime in 90 minutes the shop is being restocked.



BUT



I HAVE SCHOOL



WHY ADMINS WHY DO YOU HATE US


----------



## Javocado

patriceflanders said:


> guessing they'll restock like 1min before announced ending time



1 minute after ending time lmao


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm gonna go to sleep. -_-


----------



## Ayaya

Fuzzling said:


> BUT
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> WHY ADMINS WHY DO YOU HATE US



There are two other restock after this. Check the shop.


----------



## sej

I GOT ONE!!


----------



## Javocado

Was really fast.
Managed to score one!


----------



## Guero101

Blast!!


----------



## rosabelle

Yes omg ;o; I got one finally!


----------



## PandaNikita

heart attack


----------



## Javocado

Next one is well in my timezone wooooo


----------



## sej

Javocado said:


> Next one is well in my timezone wooooo



Sames


----------



## kassie

So we can relax until around 12PM-2PM PDT, right?


----------



## Justin

Congrats everyone! Did things a little differently this time, it'll be the same for the following two later today.


----------



## Justin

selcouth said:


> So we can relax until around 12PM-2PM PDT, right?



Correct.


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Congrats everyone! Did things a little differently this time, it'll be the same for the following two later today.



How was it done differently?


----------



## Danielkang2

Justin the shop error happened to me yet again.  ;-; It's really annoying me.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Damn x] went to prep dinner


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Yay finally got a pesky Green Candy


----------



## Zuko

I went toilet... again...

Every frickin' time it restocks I wait.. nothing happens, I go to do something quick , comeback and restock...

My luck isn't existent...


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> Congrats everyone! Did things a little differently this time, it'll be the same for the following two later today.



Finally, now I can sleep lol


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cool!





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay finally got a pesky Green Candy


----------



## kassie

Justin said:


> Congrats everyone! Did things a little differently this time, it'll be the same for the following two later today.



Ah, what did you do differently?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

J o s h said:


> Cool!



Thanks, it's all thanks to my night owl behavior xD


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Congrats everyone! Did things a little differently this time, it'll be the same for the following two later today.



Slick.
Expected you to post in here when it was going down tbh.


----------



## PandaNikita

selcouth said:


> Ah, what did you do differently?



I think it was two mini restocks


----------



## nard

i


i


went to brush my teeth


and


this is what


i come back


to


----------



## kassie

Oh. I didn't notice, lol. I was sort of idle when the restock happened. ^^;;
Not even sure how many were restocked.


----------



## Zuko

Fuzzling said:


> i
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> went to brush my teeth
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> this is what
> 
> 
> i come back
> 
> 
> to



This. is. exactly. what. happens. to. me. EVERY. restock..


----------



## Javocado

Fuzzling said:


> i
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> went to brush my teeth
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> this is what
> 
> 
> i come back
> 
> 
> to



moral of the story: don't brush ur teeth


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> moral of the story: don't brush ur teeth



ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> ever.



just kidding x___x


----------



## Justin

brushing your teeth is bad, kids.

wait no don't listen to me


----------



## nard

ok u know what


WHEN iM BaCK FROM SCHOOL AT 3PM



I WIll REkT Uu AALll AND GEt A CNDAy


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> brushing your teeth is bad, kids.
> 
> wait no don't listen to me


Listening to *Justin* is bad, kids.


----------



## Danielkang2

Justin seriously the error happened to me every single restock.


----------



## Ayaya

I hope this means I'll have my chance with the blue candy instead 
Won't be around for the two other restock so good luck everyone else!


----------



## Zuko

All restocks do is make me depressed.... Sigh.


----------



## patriceflanders

Javocado said:


> 1 minute after ending time lmao



even more likely hahaha


----------



## PrayingMantis10

None stayed in my cart again! ah well to the marketplace I go!


----------



## PandaNikita

Honestly, I really like this setup in the shop Justin! The time frames help people go on with their daily lives lol

Thank you~

Good night everyone and congratulations for getting one!


----------



## nard

jubs just send me a dark candy im a bad person </3


----------



## patriceflanders

Zuko said:


> All restocks do is make me depressed.... Sigh.



me too
ruins playing the game just sitting and gazing and refreshing

come on mods, we have a life


----------



## nard

tbh im happy with just yellow candy bcuz i guess you could call them rare 


they only appear during october so


----------



## kassie

I like the time frames better than the countdown.


----------



## Javocado

Timeframes prevented dat lag


----------



## patriceflanders

top time frame is cancelled ???


----------



## Trickilicky

selcouth said:


> I like the time frames better than the countdown.



Me too, sooo much. I hope they stay for blue candy, or I may have to go buy some caffeine tablets for tomorrow, lol.


----------



## nard

Let me get this cleared up:


So the next restock time is 3PM - 5PM in EST?


The last restock is the blue candy?


When's the mystery collectible coming...?


----------



## PandaNikita

patriceflanders said:


> top time frame is cancelled ???



it already restocked for that time frame


----------



## Aradai

your sigs are so awesome omg


----------



## PrayingMantis10

patriceflanders said:


> top time frame is cancelled ???



It already happened. 2 mini restocks of green candy for a total of 15


----------



## kassie

patriceflanders said:


> top time frame is cancelled ???



It already happened...


----------



## Javocado

patriceflanders said:


> top time frame is cancelled ???



Already happened.
A few Greens were restocked and flew off the shelves.


----------



## patriceflanders

PandaNikita said:


> it already restocked for that time frame




no it didn't


----------



## Danielkang2

yes it has


----------



## nard

patriceflanders said:


> no it didn't



it happened yeserday at about 11:55 EST


----------



## PandaNikita

patriceflanders said:


> no it didn't



Yes ma'am it sure did, 15 were restocked many users got them


----------



## Javocado

The candies kind of remind me of the Mario Party 8 candies. :,)


----------



## PandaNikita

Fuzzling said:


> it happened yeserday at about 11:55 EST



....no


----------



## Trickilicky

The time that's now crossed out in the banner - that restock happened 20 mins ago (it was 10:30am in the UK).


----------



## Justin

Javocado said:


> The candies kind of remind me of the Mario Party 8 candies. :,)



Hey, they DO! Omg never even occurred to me.

City Folk copied Mario Party 8 confirmed!!


----------



## kassie

And around 3:30AM PDT.


----------



## patriceflanders

patriceflanders said:


> no it didn't



well whatever, this is just crazy


----------



## kassie

Lol, that's restocks for you. Crazy. ^^;;;


----------



## nard

patriceflanders said:


> well whatever, this is just crazy



what do you mean


this is norms


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Hey, they DO! Omg never even occurred to me.
> 
> City Folk copied Mario Party 8 confirmed!!



Just hit me now haha.
Those candies were so cool and so was Mario Party 8.


----------



## Trickilicky

The candies are the first restocks I've ever actively tried to get, and I think my blood pressure has been raised quite a bit over the last week  it's crazy but, in a slightly sadistic way also fun? lol.


----------



## FireNinja1

Seriously, I missed another one of these things?!


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> Seriously, I missed another one of these things?!




actually two if you count the one before the one that just happened


----------



## Aradai

nvm im makin a sig for my own

dulcet, the bae, gave me a green candy awww <<<333


----------



## Javocado

dat blue candy is gonna be wild


----------



## Trickilicky

Javocado said:


> dat blue candy is gonna be wild



I know..I'm half excited/half dreading it lol


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> dat blue candy is gonna be wild


truu


----------



## Guero101

FireNinja1 said:


> Seriously, I missed another one of these things?!



Join the club.


----------



## Ayaya

Sparkanine said:


> nvm im makin a sig for my own
> 
> dulcet, the bae, gave me a green candy awww <<<333



bless the dulcet without them I wouldn't have gotten the green candy at all T_T


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sparkanine said:


> truu



I don't even have enough for one xD I am suuuuuuuu gonna miss it ;_; I always sleep in until like 4 PM xD


----------



## spamurai

Must. Not. Keep. Missing. Restocks....lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hi people! Green already restocked today I've heard. So congrats to those who got one, time for me to save up to 1k for a green and probably 1.5-2k for a green.


----------



## Aradai

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I don't even have enough for one xD I am suuuuuuuu gonna miss it ;_; I always sleep in until like 4 PM xD


I always sleep during the restocks xc


----------



## Toot

When did they put up the timeframes? Pretty cool.  ( ▔•з•▔ )


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> When did they put up the timeframes? Pretty cool.  ( ▔•з•▔ )



After the restock for red we had at like midnight EST.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sparkanine said:


> I always sleep during the restocks xc



I sleep during afternoon restocks *cough-cough* Also anxiety attacks keep me from sleeping early xD ugh. Luckily I am starting to keep my eye out for late night stocks, really trying to get into the groove of restocking more collectibles. So long as i'm not poor xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw and the restocks are going to be to far away for me it looks like. Even tho I just woke up but that one says 12-2 AM and they are only a couple hours ahead of me. :///. :~]


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw and the restocks are going to be to far away for me it looks like. Even tho I just woke up but that one says 12-2 AM and they are only a couple hours ahead of me. :///. :~]


I thought you were EST. The next restock will be 12pm PDT. That's 3pm EST if I remember correctly.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> I thought you were EST. The next restock will be 12pm PDT. That's 3pm EST if I remember correctly.



Oh really? I'm so off at my times then! Thanks!


----------



## SharJoY

I see that Justin is now doing the message with a timeframe for upcoming restocks, is he still doing the countdown just before a restock?

edit:  Which I much appreciate Justin!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

mysticoma said:


> I see that Justin is now doing the message with a timeframe for upcoming restocks, is he still doing the countdown just before a restock?
> 
> edit:  Which I much appreciate Justin!


no countdown and there were 2 mini restocks or green to total 15


----------



## SharJoY

PrayingMantis10 said:


> no countdown and there were 2 mini restocks or green to total 15



OK....yeah, from reading the posts here, I missed it by about 10 minutes....should have checked first thing, instead of brushing my teeth, and making coffee when I woke up.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

mysticoma said:


> OK....yeah, from reading the posts here, I missed it by about 10 minutes....should have checked first thing, instead of brushing my teeth, and making coffee when I woke up.



don't feel bad..I was here and the candy didn't stay in my cart.  It was still madness


----------



## SharJoY

it is kind like black Friday...but at least with it being cyber black Friday no one get hurt, lol.  I have never done a black Friday shopping spree, I am not big on crowds and rudeness.


----------



## Guero101

how many did they restock this time? was it 15 again?


----------



## buuunii

Darn it...


----------



## B e t h a n y

Aw I missed it..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Come on chat I'm bored.. http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


----------



## Klinkguin

I was like 10 minutes out. I was just taking a friend home from a sleepover and when I came back they had restocked like just as I left my house ):


----------



## buuunii

Wait blue will be restocked friday at 3 est?


----------



## Toot

Yep it was 16 I believe. They're restocking the rainbow candy later today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Wait blue will be restocked friday at 3 est?


 Nope. We get that on the 30th.


----------



## Klinkguin

GodToot said:


> Yep it was 16 I believe. They're restocking the rainbow candy later today.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nope. We get that on the 30th.



Wait what, rainbow candy? How can I have not heard of that? xD


----------



## sej

Rainbow candy???????????


----------



## B e t h a n y

Welp I get the candy on Friday because I'm like 14+ hours ahead of tbt


----------



## buuunii

Sorry meant Thursday


----------



## Toot

Klinkguin said:


> Wait what, rainbow candy? How can I have not heard of that? xD



Its only exclusive to people who were around for 10+ years.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Sej said:


> Rainbow candy???????????



I second that


----------



## Toot




----------



## B e t h a n y

GodToot said:


> Its only exclusive to people who were around for 10+ years.



Oh


----------



## r a t

GodToot said:


>



It's so pretty ;A;


----------



## Klinkguin

GodToot said:


> Its only exclusive to people who were around for 10+ years.


Lol what? What do you mean by restocking them? Is it gonna be available for everyone to buy? Or just people who have been around 10+ years?


----------



## Toot

Vannilllabeth said:


> Oh


Lol the site hasn't been around for that long. XD


----------



## B e t h a n y

GodToot said:


> Lol the site hasn't been around for that long. XD



I know you were lying lol, just about to post


----------



## Toot

Klinkguin said:


> Lol what? What do you mean by restocking them? Is it gonna be available for everyone to buy? Or just people who have been around 10+ years?


Probably.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Well it will be by the end of tbt fair


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm confused. Because Justin joined in 2005 and that was 9 years ago, but idk if the bell tree was around 10 years ago,.


----------



## sej

Omg i cant wait for that pretty candy!


----------



## B e t h a n y

I think he is joking lol 

probs just photo shopped


----------



## Klinkguin

So they are actually restocking it? Like today? :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vannilllabeth said:


> I think he is joking lol
> 
> probs just photo shopped


Actually that could be true


----------



## sej

Vannilllabeth said:


> I think he is joking lol
> 
> probs just photo shopped



Probs actually


----------



## Toot

Vannilllabeth said:


> I think he is joking lol
> 
> probs just photo shopped


Lmao I did.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lol 
It looks pretty photoshopped tbh


----------



## Klinkguin

GodToot said:


> Lmao I did.


Well you did make it look believable, if that was a collectible that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Toot

Vannilllabeth said:


> Lol
> It looks pretty photoshopped tbh



It does. I screwed up the BG fade and ghe red line shape is a little off. XD


----------



## sej

GodToot said:


> Lmao I did.



You got me all excited  Well at least I have the purple candy to look forward to 

haha see what i did there, i lied...


----------



## Klinkguin

GodToot said:


> It does. I screwed up the BG fade and ghe red line shape is a little off. XD


Oh yeah lol now that you point it out it does look a little photoshopped xD


----------



## Toot

Lurkers for days.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Its only exclusive to people who were around for 10+ years.



TBTs 10 birthday was this year. -_- Starting to annoy me with your childish lying.


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> TBTs 10 birthday was this year. -_- Starting to annoy me with your childish lying.



(｡ﾉωﾉ)ごめんね Toot means no harm.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> (｡ﾉωﾉ)ごめんね Toot means no harm.



Haha, ok. Sorry I'm tired, and when I'm tired I have freak out mad moments.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Cuppycakez said:


> TBTs 10 birthday was this year. -_- Starting to annoy me with your childish lying.



*is, is this year


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hiya 
Tina 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vannilllabeth said:


> *is, is this year



Hee hee sorry, like I said tired.


----------



## buuunii

Lol I love how we point out the mods when they come around.

Hellu Tina :>


----------



## B e t h a n y

: D


----------



## Guero101

Sheniqua struck again though! taking 10 of dem 15 green candies


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Which candies were restocked last time? I was asleep


----------



## Guero101

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Which candies were restocked last time? I was asleep



15 green


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Woow my friend told it was red candies.


----------



## Zuko

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woow my friend told it was red candies.



It was.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sad I missed the green but oh well. Just means posting on every thread on the board to get a bunch of bells to buy a candy from the Market!  Was anyone here in the restock earlier? Just wondering.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Zuko said:


> It was.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



...is how everyone was during gthe restock.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Were people saying how it was in their carts again?


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Were people saying how it was in their carts again?


Always the story of in the cart, check out and nothing. That happens everytime.   But last night one person in particular..  
Sheniqua, 
Bought 17 candies. At least they were nice though and sold most of them for 80 TBT each.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I need to buy a candy from them ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't think they're selling any more actually. Said they needed the rest of them for their giveaway. So just keep an eye out.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Whoo was de sheniqua


----------



## Zuko

It was me

















I'm lying it wasnt


----------



## Toot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Whoo was de sheniqua



I think sholee? Lol can't remember.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ughhhhmmmm, Panda Nikkita? Sorry not exactly sure but something along the lines of that! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> I think sholee? Lol can't remember.


Nah, either she got 5, or none I think. Not even sure.


----------



## Sholee

GodToot said:


> I think sholee? Lol can't remember.



yes i be hoarding the yellow candies
they're all mine guys!! mine!!


----------



## device

Sholee said:


> yes i be hoarding the yellow candies
> they're all mine guys!! mine!!



I have enough bells to get two hundred yellow candies. Good afternoon everybody.​


----------



## buuunii

Sholee said:


> yes i be hoarding the yellow candies
> they're all mine guys!! mine!!



Oh no! The precious has gotten to her head! Everyone run!


----------



## Toot

VanishingKira said:


> I have enough bells to get two hundred yellow candies. Good morning everybody.​


 can I buy your の?


----------



## Sholee

going to buy all the cakes too!! 
all 850 of them!
mine minee!


----------



## Toot

So what flavor would ghese candies be? Lol.


----------



## device

GodToot said:


> can I buy your の?



Not selling it, sorry.​


----------



## Cuppycakez

OH gosh, everyone's gone candy~crazy. :O


----------



## Sholee

> You have enough bells to buy them all?​



who knows~


----------



## Coach

How many have happened already? <.<


----------



## Cuppycakez

The shop will tell you what's going down when, but there won't be a countdown. Just BAM restock.


----------



## Guero101

Zuko said:


> It was.



No it wasn't. it was 15 green candies a couple hours ago

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> How many have happened already? <.<



1. about 3 hours ago


----------



## Coach

Was that a green one, then? Aww poop. At least I can relax for a bit until the next timeframe


----------



## Guero101

Coach said:


> Was that a green one, then? Aww poop. At least I can relax for a bit until the next timeframe



yes. it was green


----------



## Sholee

so quiet in here.... makes me sad


----------



## patriceflanders

any idea on the color of the two other restocks ?


----------



## Sholee

red? and blue? since the last restock is technically the 30th in some countries

or red and green


----------



## Toot

patriceflanders said:


> any idea on the color of the two other restocks ?



Rainbow and blue.


----------



## Cadbberry

I slept through my 3 am alarm ;3;


----------



## Frances-Simoun

What time will this be for EST? ;-;


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> The shop will tell you what's going down when, but there won't be a countdown. Just BAM restock.



Oh it's gonna be impromptu? God... I don't want to have to lurk the shoppe for 3 hours. Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> What time will this be for EST? ;-;


3pm lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

3pm lol[/QUOTE]

Oh damn, it's only 10am ~!!


----------



## Toot

Frances-Simoun said:


> 3pm lol



Oh damn, it's only 10am ~!![/QUOTE]
Yep... we're the lucky ones... No all nighters. Lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> 3pm lol



Oh damn, it's only 10am ~!![/QUOTE]
Right? I DON'T WANT TO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT. And hi :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

At least it's not all night. Gosh. Got lucky last night since I go to bed a t 1 annnnnnnnyway.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

GodToot said:


> Oh damn, it's only 10am ~!!


Yep... we're the lucky ones... No all nighters. Lol.[/QUOTE]

Thankfully!!


----------



## Guero101

That'll be 2 p.m. here in Nashvegas


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh damn, it's only 10am ~!!


Right? I DON'T WANT TO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT. And hi :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

At least it's not all night. Gosh. Got lucky last night since I go to bed a t 1 annnnnnnnyway. [/QUOTE]

HAha yup, hi


----------



## Toot

Lol screwy quotes.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Yeah just noticed that xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

We jacked dem quotes UP!!

Sorry quote goddess hiding in the trees. ;-;


----------



## Toot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lcJ8aNW8pw&app=desktop

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lcJ8aNW8pw&app=desktop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Idk


I was like WHAT during the whole thing. I don't speak that language so


----------



## Skyfall

Hi Jeremy!  . (he must be having a good laugh over this)


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> I was like WHAT during the whole thing. I don't speak that language so


Dat jpop. Lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

That video or us jacking the quotes up haha.


----------



## Lock

Good to see this thread is still healthy. Might join the fun later all things considered. Starting to believe my signature can't  hold anymore of these restock discussions.


----------



## Toot

Lockfancy said:


> Good to see this thread is still healthy. Might join the fun later all things considered. Starting to believe my signature can't  hold anymore of these restock discussions.


Needs moar candy corn. :3


----------



## Frances-Simoun

GodToot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lcJ8aNW8pw&app=desktop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Idk



So much pink. It's blinding me.


----------



## Lock

GodToot said:


> Needs moar candy corn. :3



I definitely need more glitter. Problem is everyone would go blind. 

We are being conditioned to relate candy corn to collectible restocks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Before I leave the forum for most of today:





Dedication to the blue candy. I thought the lyrics were quite fitting.


----------



## NSFW

i get the inside joke now
Sheniqua
wow im missing 2 restocks which is this one 
12PM - 2PM PDT / 7PM - 9PM GMT


----------



## Hyperpesta

Posting for you guys to see my sig


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Posting for you guys to see my sig


That's amazballs


----------



## Lock

J o s h said:


> Posting for you guys to see my sig



Oh nioce. Congrats! You are now apart of the TBT Restock Guild.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Lockfancy said:


> I definitely need more glitter. Problem is everyone would go blind.
> 
> We are being conditioned to relate candy corn to collectible restocks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Before I leave the forum for most of today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dedication to the blue candy. I thought the lyrics were quite fitting.




Totally fitting !!

- - - Post Merge - - -



J o s h said:


> Posting for you guys to see my sig



Love it !


----------



## Lock

Cuppycakez said:


> That's amazballs



Where did amazballs come from? I'm hearing that a lot now-a-days. First time someone said that to me I thought it was something offensive :I


----------



## Chris

Lockfancy said:


> I definitely need more glitter. Problem is everyone would go blind.
> 
> We are being conditioned to relate candy corn to collectible restocks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Before I leave the forum for most of today:
> 
> <video here>
> Dedication to the blue candy. I thought the lyrics were quite fitting.



Sure you weren't just looking for an excuse to spread the love that is Morning Musume?


----------



## Lock

Tina said:


> Sure you weren't just looking for an excuse to spread the love that is Morning Musume?



Of course I was  it's always been a dream of mine to be in Morning Musume, but all my training is fruitless because I'll never qualify. 

Yknow considering I dunno what they're saying without subtitles.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg I love all of the great candy sigs. I want to make a Halloween one too now. The candy collectibles might sneak their way into it. eee hee hee


----------



## Hyperpesta

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lockfancy said:


> Where did amazballs come from? I'm hearing that a lot now-a-days. First time someone said that to me I thought it was something offensive :I


I didn't mean anything offensive.  Not really sure, just went with it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Everyone's s super fancy and then I am just there XD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cadbberry said:


> Everyone's s super fancy and then I am just there XD



Naruto is awesome tho, so points for that factor


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Naruto is awesome tho, so points for that factor



And there's BLUE candy in your sig, double points!


----------



## aleshapie

Ok...All I can say is CANDY CORN!!?! When!! I just saw it in the shop on a banner...What are the time frames related to eastern standard time? OMG, I missed the first one!


----------



## Cuppycakez

aleshapie said:


> Ok...All I can say is CANDY CORN!!?! When!! I just saw it in the shop on a banner...What are the time frames related to eastern standard time? OMG, I missed the first one!



There was a green one earlier.  

Uhhh,  I know to start watching the shop at 3. And keep watching until 5 at the most.


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> And there's BLUE candy in your sig, double points!



LOL Thanks but you guys made them really fancy, I applaud you for your fanciness.


----------



## Klinkguin

Wow, blue candies are gonna be restocked tomorrow aren't they? I wonder how crazy people are gonna be for the restocks xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, I think. Not positive. And that's just for the next restock.


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> There was a green one earlier.
> 
> Uhhh,  I know to start watching the shop at 3. And keep watching until 5 at the most.



I will be watching at 5 MAYBE, I gotta finish sewing my Halloween costume


----------



## Cuppycakez

Klinkguin said:


> Wow, blue candies are gonna be restocked tomorrow aren't they? I wonder how crazy people are gonna be for the restocks xD



Yep! SUper crazy. Unless they decide to release blue today, which is what I think they are doing. Reasons?
1.Justin said  restocks today, and as of right now there's only 2 candies that need to be restocked. So blue today or two green/red.  
2. Some places are already on the 30th. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I will be watching at 5 MAYBE, I gotta finish sewing my Halloween costume



Oh cool!


----------



## Hyperpesta

<<<<<<<<<My art is so awesome 


Im a good liar.  Over the blue candys, they will be the :


----------



## Lock

Cuppycakez said:


> I didn't mean anything offensive.  Not really sure, just went with it.



Oh nonono. Sorry! Didn't mean to give you that impression. I just meant that in the past I thought it was a bad thing. I realize now that it's suppose to be a good thing. I am not in tune with current lingo sometimes. I looked it up and apparently it was a Perez Hilton term. Ha. 

----

I'm about to leave to go shopping but can anyone explain what the sheniqua tags mean? I'll just jump back to my post later cause I couldn't find it's source since there's a lot of pages in this thread lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lockfancy said:


> Oh nonono. Sorry! Didn't mean to give you that impression. I just meant that in the past I thought it was a bad thing. I realize now that it's suppose to be a good thing. I am not in tune with current lingo sometimes. I looked it up and apparently it was a Perez Hilton term. Ha.
> 
> ----
> 
> I'm about to leave to go shopping but can anyone explain what the sheniqua tags mean? I'll just jump back to my post later cause I couldn't find it's source since there's a lot of pages in this thread lol



Basically a nick name for the person/people who keep buying 10+ candys at each restock.


----------



## Lock

Cadbberry said:


> LOL Thanks but you guys made them really fancy, I applaud you for your fanciness.



Fancy is my favorite word. I guess there's a popular song on the radio called Fancy or something.


----------



## Cadbberry

Lockfancy said:


> Oh nonono. Sorry! Didn't mean to give you that impression. I just meant that in the past I thought it was a bad thing. I realize now that it's suppose to be a good thing. I am not in tune with current lingo sometimes. I looked it up and apparently it was a Perez Hilton term. Ha.
> 
> ----
> 
> I'm about to leave to go shopping but can anyone explain what the sheniqua tags mean? I'll just jump back to my post later cause I couldn't find it's source since there's a lot of pages in this thread lol



Sheniqua is that person who buys a ton of candy for them self- it is no one's Username but we generalized it as Sheniqua


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> <<<<<<<<<My art is so awesome
> 
> 
> Im a good liar.  Over the blue candys, they will be the :


Gosh I hate her. Not even sure why just do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lockfancy said:


> Fancy is my favorite word. I guess there's a popular song on the radio called Fancy or something.



YES! THERE IS. One second> I'll try to VM it to you because I don't want to spam the board.


----------



## PandaNikita

Cadbberry said:


> Sheniqua is that person who buys a ton of candy for them self- it is no one's Username but we generalized it as Sheniqua



AKA me last night


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> Gosh I hate her. Not even sure why just do.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YES! THERE IS. One second> I'll try to VM it to you because I don't want to spam the board.



Me to, it was just relevent


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Sheniqua is that person who buys a ton of candy for them self- it is no one's Username but we generalized it as Sheniqua



And yeah. The tags are just us getting creative. :3


----------



## Lock

Cuppycakez said:


> Basically a nick name for the person/people who keep buying 10+ candys at each restock.





Cadbberry said:


> Sheniqua is that person who buys a ton of candy for them self- it is no one's Username but we generalized it as Sheniqua



Lmao really? Hopefully no one innocently decides to pick up that username in the future XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> AKA me last night



Ah dang that's what my message should've been on that red candy you Sheniqua.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

The tags omg x'D


----------



## aleshapie

Cuppycakez said:


> There was a green one earlier.
> 
> Uhhh,  I know to start watching the shop at 3. And keep watching until 5 at the most.



Thanks for the advice re: times. 

Here is my ultimate question, though: WHY are people so looney-tunes over these? I understand the ones you earn, and having a little bling, but really, is there a significance that I do not understand/know about to these collectibles?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> The tags omg x'D


Yeah XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> Thanks for the advice re: times.
> 
> Here is my ultimate question, though: WHY are people so looney-tunes over these? I understand the ones you earn, and having a little bling, but really, is there a significance that I do not understand/know about to these collectibles?



It's just the accomplishment of getting them finally, showing them off, being able to say "I got all 4 candies, yo!". Stuff like that.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Ah dang that's what my message should've been on that red candy you Sheniqua.



Lol but I sold those candies for cheap and apparently J o s h bunni and others do no want the candies :b


----------



## Frances-Simoun

aleshapie said:


> Thanks for the advice re: times.
> 
> Here is my ultimate question, though: WHY are people so looney-tunes over these? I understand the ones you earn, and having a little bling, but really, is there a significance that I do not understand/know about to these collectibles?



You can sell them for so much more specially if it's green or blue candies afterwards


----------



## Hyperpesta

PandaNikita said:


> Lol but I sold those candies for cheap and apparently J o s h bunni and others do no want the candies :b



Wait. What Candies?


----------



## Sholee

PandaNikita said:


> AKA me last night



you are sheniquain hood my friend


----------



## PandaNikita

J o s h said:


> Wait. What Candies?



Check the thread in the TBT marketplace


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Lol but I sold those candies for cheap and apparently J o s h bunni and others do no want the candies :b



Is there a term for a  Sheniqua that gives back to the community?

--- 

Okay I'm leaving to go buy real candy for the hooligans who will be knocking on my door this weekend. 

Since I didn't make a costume maybe I'll be be a Sheniqua for Halloween. I'll just go clear out the candy aisle at walmart.


----------



## buuunii

I heard my name
I only want blue candies XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

rosabelle said:


> I cant see myself getting a blue or green candy in the future. *mourns for candy*



Awesome gif! Sorry to say, but this thread was too huge to see all these posts.

Little redhead girl from the second half of Oliver & Company needs one too (but give her a yellow candy since she doesn't deserve a rare candy).


----------



## Lock

I'm gunna go wait until the employees restock the shelves. No one is gunna get a butterfinger this Halloween unless they pay me double for it.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Is there a term for a  Sheniqua that gives back to the community?
> 
> ---
> 
> Okay I'm leaving to go buy real candy for the hooligans who will be knocking on my door this weekend.
> 
> Since I didn't make a costume maybe I'll be be a Sheniqua for Halloween. I'll just go clear out the candy aisle at walmart.



LOL it's the term PandaNikita XD and okay! I'm going to class now :3 good luck guys~

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> I heard my name
> I only want blue candies XD



Same, thought I would save you one candy


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hehee


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Hilarious how you mention a member and they JUST happen to hear it >w> <w<


----------



## buuunii

PandaNikita said:


> LOL it's the term PandaNikita XD and okay! I'm going to class now :3 good luck guys~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Same, thought I would save you one candy



Aww that's sweet. Thank you dear!
I'll probably miss the stock XD


----------



## PandaNikita

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hilarious how you mention a member and they JUST happen to hear it >w> <w<



She's searching her name in the thread lol


----------



## buuunii

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hilarious how you mention a member and they JUST happen to hear it >w> <w<



I'm that sneaky XD


----------



## PandaNikita

It's sweet until you find out I'm selling the candy for 80 tbt x____x

there's the thread in the market place should be the 3rd or 2nd one


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hilarious how you mention a member and they JUST happen to hear it >w> <w<


I know! It seems like everyone has super ears or something....... well super eyes since it's text and you read it? Just a calling? Not even sure, just ignore me over here. XD


----------



## buuunii

PandaNikita said:


> She's searching her name in the thread lol



Nuuuu I just lurk ;w;


----------



## Frances-Simoun

buuunii said:


> Nuuuu I just lurk ;w;



Lurking is such a norm for me x'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

11:57pm right now >w> I think I'm going to take a nap until 2:30pm. Hopefully I can get the restock TwT


----------



## PandaNikita

Frances-Simoun said:


> Lurking is such a norm for me x'D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 11:57pm right now >w> I think I'm going to take a nap until 2:30pm. Hopefully I can get the restock TwT



You're either a time traveler or your just going into a coma


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Lurking is such a norm for me x'D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 11:57pm right now >w> I think I'm going to take a nap until 2:30pm. Hopefully I can get the restock TwT


Don't you mean AM?!?! OH FRANCESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Mornin'.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PandaNikita said:


> You're either a time traveler or your just going into a coma



HAHAHAHA omg xDD Noooow it's 12:10pm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Don't you mean AM?!?! OH FRANCESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS XD



I'm sleepy, not functioning properly xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Mornin'.



Afternoon for me'


----------



## Gracelia

I was at work when I checked the shop (prob around 1am) and the damn candy corns lagged the crap out of my hospital work computer and shut it off.

Pls........ why Justin why?


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> Mornin'.



Hiya!! Same. Afternoon.


----------



## gnoixaim

Gracelia said:


> I was at work when I checked the shop (prob around 1am) and the damn candy corns lagged the crap out of my hospital work computer and shut it off.
> 
> Pls........ why Justin why?



It doesn't lag me, so please keep it up ;P


----------



## Frances-Simoun

gnoixaim said:


> It doesn't lag me, so please keep it up ;P



ELLEN <3 -points at sig-



Luckily it doesnt lag me out either lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> It doesn't lag me, so please keep it up ;P



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK lanternnnnn

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm not lagging but occasionally my internet explorer will stop working and has to reload every page I'm on at the time.


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK lanternnnnn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I'm not lagging but occasionally my internet explorer will stop working and has to reload every page I'm on at the time.



IE = the reason you don't get candies in restocks


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> IE = the reason you don't get candies in restocks



Yep!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> Yep!



Get chrome.


----------



## Coach

I'm hoping I can get something from a restock today. <.<


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I have Torch and Chrome no lag <3


----------



## PandaNikita

Coach said:


> I'm hoping I can get something from a restock today. <.<


Saved you a red candy but its gonna be 80 tbt ;c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> I have Torch and Chrome no lag <3



Hehe torch, be careful saying that


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PandaNikita said:


> Saved you a red candy but its gonna be 80 tbt ;c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe torch, be careful saying that



:O why?


----------



## Gracelia

gnoixaim said:


> It doesn't lag me, so please keep it up ;P



LMFAO 
its ok im home now <333333


----------



## Toot

GG Sheniqua.


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Get chrome.



I can't.  I have a suface RT and you can't download things. Like you can, but you can't use programs from online.


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> GG Sheniqua.



woah!! woah!! what did Sheniqua do?!?! did I miss a restock?


----------



## buuunii

It's so quiet


----------



## Frances-Simoun

A little too quiet o-o I'm playing Harvest Moon while I wait for it to be 3pm lol


----------



## sej

I can't wait for 2 hours from now! (restocking hours!) And I have plenty of TBT to get a couple!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Goodluck everyone! May the odds be ever in our  (my) favor. 
Later for the blue candy.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

This is a TBT version of the Hunger Games x3


----------



## sej

Cuppycakez said:


> Goodluck everyone! May the odds be ever in our  (my) favor.
> Later for the blue candy.



Oh god... I bet 2morrow tbt marketplace will be clogged with buying blue candy threads xD
and one of them being mine xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> This is a TBT version of the Hunger Games x3


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! My favorite book trilogy I think.  Not sure because I like to many books.


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> This is a TBT version of the Hunger Games x3



LOL!! Amen to that 

Good luck to everyone for the next couple of greenie restocks, I'll be practising my refreshing skills ready for the insanity that will be blue candy tomorrow


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bleh. WAY to quiet. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> LOL!! Amen to that
> 
> Good luck to everyone for the next couple of greenie restocks, I'll be practising my refreshing skills ready for the insanity that will be blue candy tomorrow


I know! I feel like I need a mini army to get a blue from the shop. I should get my brother to help me :O :O :O 
Get him an account on his computer and have him send it to me if he gets one!  Is that even allowed? Im not breaking any rules,l so I'd think so right?


----------



## aleshapie

Cuppycakez said:


> Goodluck everyone! May the odds be ever in our  (my) favor.
> Later for the blue candy.



HAHAHA...Hunger Games reference when discussing candy...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> LOL!! Amen to that
> 
> Good luck to everyone for the next couple of greenie restocks, I'll be practising my refreshing skills ready for the insanity that will be blue candy tomorrow



haha omg yeaaah !! hectic tomorrow, I hope I can atleast get one of each for myself.


----------



## Trickilicky

Cuppycakez said:


> Bleh. WAY to quiet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I know! I feel like I need a mini army to get a blue from the shop. I should get my brother to help me :O :O :O
> Get him an account on his computer and have him send it to me if he gets one!  Is that even allowed? Im not breaking any rules,l so I'd think so right?



Lol, the dedication you're showing for the quest for blue candy! I think as long as your brother actively owns the account and it's only he that uses it, then it's not against the rules, but the IP addresses may cause the mods to take a look into both accounts (this is only IMO though!). But seriously, the tension about the blue candy is crazy, even I'm feeling it now and I like to think I'm pretty chill  I just think it'd be a shame to of collected all the other colours and miss out on a blue. It's the completionist in me I guess!


----------



## LyraVale

Good morning everyone! 

Now let me go back 1000 pages since the last time I was here...


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> haha omg yeaaah !! hectic tomorrow, I hope I can atleast get one of each for myself.



Totally! If we could all achieve even one blue candy, so we have a full set, that would be so cool and satisfying lol


----------



## Javocado

So ready bruh


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> Totally! If we could all achieve even one blue candy, so we have a full set, that would be so cool and satisfying lol



Yees !! I need a green candy tho, hopefully im able to snatch one from this restocks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Now let me go back 1000 pages since the last time I was here...



Good afternoon ! and good luck with that xD


----------



## LyraVale

Trickilicky said:


> Lol, the dedication you're showing for the quest for blue candy! I think as long as your brother actively owns the account and it's only he that uses it, then it's not against the rules, but the IP addresses may cause the mods to take a look into both accounts (this is only IMO though!). But seriously, the tension about the blue candy is crazy, even I'm feeling it now and I like to think I'm pretty chill  I just think it'd be a shame to of collected all the other colours and miss out on a blue. It's the completionist in me I guess!



I was so into it on Easter that I talked my bf into making an account too, and tried to get him into it. He even said he'd give me the eggs, cuz he didn't really care. But then I found out it wasn't allowed, so we abandoned the quest, and he abandoned his account ...it's just sitting there with a random egg in it I think. *sigh

Anyway, it's really most rewarding when you do it yourself. Some people don't even like to buy or trade...


----------



## Trickilicky

LyraVale said:


> I was so into it on Easter that I talked my bf into making an account too, and tried to get him into it. He even said he'd give me the eggs, cuz he didn't really care. But then I found out it wasn't allowed, so we abandoned the quest, and he abandoned his account ...it's just sitting there with a random egg in it I think. *sigh
> 
> Anyway, it's really most rewarding when you do it yourself. Some people don't even like to buy or trade...



Was it because of the IP addresses? I know it gets flagged because of multiple account abuse, but I wondered if it was two genuine people actively using the accounts then it'd be okay? I'm guessing 'actively using' doesn't count if it's solely to get collectibles lol. But you're right though, it is satisfying, and I'm looking forward to the fair this year to work for some feathers  I like trading though, it's nice to get collectibles with messages and such, although I saw in here yesterday some people said they didn't like it.


----------



## gnoixaim

Trickilicky said:


> Was it because of the IP addresses? I know it gets flagged because of multiple account abuse, but I wondered if it was two genuine people actively using the accounts then it'd be okay? I'm guessing 'actively using' doesn't count if it's solely to get collectibles lol. But you're right though, it is satisfying, and I'm looking forward to the fair this year to work for some feathers  I like trading though, it's nice to get collectibles with messages and such, although I saw in here yesterday some people said they didn't like it.



It's fine if it's 2 actively used accounts, you should just inform a mod - so they can take note of it : )


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok! Well thanks for the info! I don't think my brother will actually make an account and help me tho. He's a BRAT! XD


----------



## LyraVale

Trickilicky said:


> Was it because of the IP addresses? I know it gets flagged because of multiple account abuse, but I wondered if it was two genuine people actively using the accounts then it'd be okay? I'm guessing 'actively using' doesn't count if it's solely to get collectibles lol. But you're right though, it is satisfying, and I'm looking forward to the fair this year to work for some feathers  I like trading though, it's nice to get collectibles with messages and such, although I saw in here yesterday some people said they didn't like it.



We live together, so yeah. But he saw me having fun for TWO days obsessively on here, and he was interested. But not enough to actually get into it. So yeah, it felt like cheating, and it was I guess. No one ever said anything to me, I think cuz we never transfered anything between us and then the accounts been inactive since then. 

It's funny though that was a 2 day event and if felt crazy. But this Halloween event has had me here all day everyday for I think a couple of WEEKS now lol...my drug tolerance to TBT has gone up drastically obviously! XD


----------



## Trickilicky

LyraVale said:


> We live together, so yeah. But he saw me having fun for TWO days obsessively on here, and he was interested. But not enough to actually get into it. So yeah, it felt like cheating, and it was I guess. No one ever said anything to me, I think cuz we never transfered anything between us and then the accounts been inactive since then.
> 
> It's funny though that was a 2 day event and if felt crazy. But this Halloween event has had me here all day everyday for I think a couple of WEEKS now lol...my drug tolerance to TBT has gone up drastically obviously! XD



I know what you mean omg! These are the first collectibles I've actively tried to get, and I seriously never thought it'd be this fraught  I think I can take a lot of it with a pinch of salt, but there have been times when some drama or other has kicked off and I feel like I should log out and go outside for a bit


----------



## Frances-Simoun

1:51pm >-> <-< Lunch time while waiting..


----------



## buuunii

I'm hungry now..


----------



## LyraVale

Trickilicky said:


> I know what you mean omg! These are the first collectibles I've actively tried to get, and I seriously never thought it'd be this fraught  I think I can take a lot of it with a pinch of salt, but there have been times when some drama or other has kicked off and I feel like I should log out and go outside for a bit



lol yeah I kind of crash after each restock and take a break away from the computer...it's fun though to get excited about something...a little adrenaline rush


----------



## Trickilicky

LyraVale said:


> lol yeah I kind of crash after each restock and take a break away from the computer...it's fun though to get excited about something...a little adrenaline rush



I swear tomorrow I will need to lie down in a dark quiet room after each restock  anyone outside of TBT will not understand this, so it's a good job I don't live with anyone who knows what I do on my laptop in my spare time lol. Good job we can all support each other through these crazy candy times!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Trickilicky said:


> I swear tomorrow I will need to lie down in a dark quiet room after each restock  anyone outside of TBT will not understand this, so it's a good job I don't live with anyone who knows what I do on my laptop in my spare time lol. Good job we can all support each other through these crazy candy times!



I gotchu all!  Team of shop-stalking candy searchers. (?!?!)


----------



## buuunii

TEAM OF CANDY STALKERS


----------



## Frances-Simoun

buuunii said:


> I'm hungry now..



Eat something, you still have an hour before the restocks "begin"

- - - Post Merge - - -

One hour till the sugar rush 3: Jeeeze takes for eveeer!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Eat something, you still have an hour before the restocks "begin"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> One hour till the sugar rush 3: Jeeeze takes for eveeer!



Is this your first restock/mob flash?


----------



## Trickilicky

Cuppycakez said:


> I gotchu all!  Team of shop-stalking candy searchers. (?!?!)



Holla! There no 'i' in team, but there is an 'i' in Sheniqua haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> TEAM OF CANDY STALKERS



YESSS!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Holla! There no 'i' in team, but there is an 'i' in Sheniqua haha


Woah...
*Inserts explosion GIF*
MIND BLOWN RIGHT NOW


----------



## LyraVale

Trickilicky said:


> I swear tomorrow I will need to lie down in a dark quiet room after each restock  anyone outside of TBT will not understand this, so it's a good job I don't live with anyone who knows what I do on my laptop in my spare time lol. Good job we can all support each other through these crazy candy times!



I don't think I would have survived (or had as much fun) without this thread and everyone here.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> Is this your first restock/mob flash?



Yeaaap lol it is my first time waiting for a restock, I missed the last two so xD gah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Holla! There no 'i' in team, but there is an 'i' in Sheniqua haha



I hope Sheniqua stays sleeping !!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> I don't think I would have survived (or had as much fun) without this thread and everyone here.



Same! I mean you know who your going against, and it's so fun to chat!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Yeaaap lol it is my first time waiting for a restock, I missed the last two so xD gah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Sheniqua stays sleeping !!!



YAY! Oh there's more then one Sheniqua. -___________- Just wait.


----------



## Trickilicky

Cuppycakez said:


> YESSS!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Woah...
> *Inserts explosion GIF*
> MIND BLOWN RIGHT NOW



Haha! It'd be so funny if the hoarder actually changed their username to Sheniqua *I hope this happens*



LyraVale said:


> I don't think I would have survived (or had as much fun) without this thread and everyone here.



Agreed! It's much more fun, especially near restock time when we're all pumped and ready to refresh lol. I might've given up if it hadn't been for everyone else's enthusiasm, it's kind of contagious ^_^


----------



## Frances-Simoun

LyraVale said:


> I don't think I would have survived (or had as much fun) without this thread and everyone here.



Indeed !! If im able to get multiples I wouldnt mind selling some to you guys  friendly discounts OF COURSE <3~


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> Indeed !! If im able to get multiples I wouldnt mind selling some to you guys  friendly discounts OF COURSE <3~



I've been thinking this too, especially if by some insane piece of luck I manage to get more than one blue candy!


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> Woah...
> *Inserts explosion GIF*
> MIND BLOWN RIGHT NOW



lol, send in the emt's! 

That was funny though, because there's so much "I" in Sheniqua it should be spelled Shiniquiaiiiiiiiiii. lol


----------



## PandaNikita

I'm sheniqua for the last restock MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> I've been thinking this too, especially if by some insane piece of luck I manage to get more than one blue candy!



God, blue candy !!! That will be crazy !!! I hope I'm able to be online when that restock happens, sadly my college times is preeetty crazy so I'm mostly at college </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> I'm sheniqua for the last restock MWAHAHAHA



GO TO BED !!! D: No hoarding !! haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Indeed !! If im able to get multiples I wouldnt mind selling some to you guys  friendly discounts OF COURSE <3~



I SHOULD GET DOUBLE SINCE WE ARE BESTIESSSSSSSSSSS   
And clear your mailbox! I couldn't PM you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> lol, send in the emt's!
> 
> That was funny though, because there's so much "I" in Sheniqua it should be spelled Shiniquiaiiiiiiiiii. lol



New official spelling y'all^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hyperpesta

It is a never ending blue candy race.


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> I'm sheniqua for the last restock MWAHAHAHA



haha no, you were Sheniqua Hood or whatever, cuz you gave to the poor. That was really cool of you. 

Can you do it again with the blue? Thanksssss... ;p


----------



## PandaNikita

LOL I'm Robin Hood!! I'll save you guys some when I make the last restock if I can get any XD I got you guys <3 (if it's red resell for 80 tbt/green resell for 150 tbt yo)


----------



## Trickilicky

J o s h said:


> It is a never ending blue candy race.



LOL! and never ending is definitely the right word  love all the candy sigs too, that's some serious dedication you guys.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> I SHOULD GET DOUBLE SINCE WE ARE BESTIESSSSSSSSSSS
> And clear your mailbox! I couldn't PM you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> New official spelling y'all^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





No doubles, gotta be fair lol I'll clear the inbox now xD


----------



## PandaNikita

@Frances - I was hoarding for those that fell asleep or didnt't get any XD and for my giveaway~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PandaNikita said:


> LOL I'm Robin Hood!! I'll save you guys some when I make the last restock if I can get any XD I got you guys <3 (if it's red resell for 80 tbt/green resell for 150 tbt yo)



We have a good one here <3


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> LOL I'm Robin Hood!! I'll save you guys some when I make the last restock if I can get any XD I got you guys <3 (if it's red resell for 80 tbt/green resell for 150 tbt yo)



That's more than fair. I wonder how much the blues will be in the shop. Shoppe.

Hey how many of you guys say shoppe in your country instead of shop?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> No doubles, gotta be fair lol I'll clear the inbox now xD



No, I meant double discount haha.  But yeah. True! Don't want to become part Sheniqua!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> We have a good one here <3



Yeah! She's the best Sheniqua in the whole bunch!


----------



## PandaNikita

I like the word shoppe but I say shop. See you guys later heading to chem lab, good luck!!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> No, I meant double discount haha.  But yeah. True! Don't want to become part Sheniqua!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! She's the best Sheniqua in the whole bunch!




Inbox cleared  and I my country says Shop those who talk english, those who talk spanish (everybody) we say "tienda"


----------



## Hyperpesta

Wow this is so relevant


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PandaNikita said:


> I like the word shoppe but I say shop. See you guys later heading to chem lab, good luck!!



Bleeegh Chem Dx I got class later at 7pm, Have fun !

- - - Post Merge - - -



J o s h said:


> Wow this is so relevant
> View attachment 72635




Pfft... Not like we are all going crazy waiting for it to be restock time so we can assault the Shop... Not at all Pietro wui wui bagget.


----------



## LyraVale

J o s h said:


> Wow this is so relevant
> View attachment 72635



Listen to Uncle Pietro kids. 

Aw, I love him. He's in my town and I haven't visited him in over a month. :'C


----------



## Guero101

PandaNikita said:


> I'm sheniqua for the last restock MWAHAHAHA



get outta here Sheniqua!!


----------



## Trickilicky

LOL @Pietro, such a wise clown sheep ^_^ Welp I'd better drag myself away and finish off making dinner, I'll prob miss the upcoming restock, but best of luck to all of you!!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Who's going to go trick or treating this Halloween? Or are you "too old" for it?  I go every year with my nephews and this year my baby niece is coming along too <3


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hoping a couple of my kind friends can get me a blue candy because I am stuck in no mans land with no internet and out of date on my cell phone


----------



## nard

IM BACK



AND NOT MISSING THIS RESTOCK]k


----------



## LyraVale

Trickilicky said:


> LOL @Pietro, such a wise clown sheep ^_^ Welp I'd better drag myself away and finish off making dinner, I'll prob miss the upcoming restock, but best of luck to all of you!!



We'll be here when you get back. XD


----------



## buuunii

mwahahaha


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I want to add candy to my sig D: idk how to edit sigs tho -w-


----------



## Gosalyne

Just cam back from work.
And of course I missed a restock, but whatever.

Abandon hope you who enter this shop. 

I got a green candy due to the pity (and generosity) of Zuko. Otherwise...
Now I'll wait for two hours, and probably will just smell the green breeze before it disappears into nothingness.


----------



## LyraVale

Gosalyne said:


> probably will just smell the green breeze before it disappears into nothingness.



Haha it's candy scented ghost of Halloween farts...we all smell it, but can't put a finger on the candy itself. XD

Seriously, if it wasn't for the kindness of a friend, I wouldn't have got one either.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Gosalyne said:


> Just cam back from work.
> And of course I missed a restock, but whatever.
> 
> Abandon hope you who enter this shop.
> 
> I got a green candy due to the pity (and generosity) of Zuko. Otherwise...
> Now I'll wait for two hours, and probably will just smell the green breeze before it disappears into nothingness.



 Glad your here!


----------



## Javocado

Fuzzling said:


> IM BACK
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOT MISSING THIS RESTOCK]k



lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> View attachment 72636
> 
> 
> Who's going to go trick or treating this Halloween? Or are you "too old" for it?  I go every year with my nephews and this year my baby niece is coming along too <3


ME! Raccoon.


----------



## Coach

Last bought is green candy, is it a sign? Or was there just a restock I know nothing about


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Last bought is green candy, is it a sign? Or was there just a restock I know nothing about



Was one this morning.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Last bought is green candy, is it a sign? Or was there just a restock I know nothing about



Was one this morning.


----------



## LyraVale

Is the site kinda laggy for you guys too rn?


----------



## Zuko

J o s h said:


> Glad your here!




I'm sorry but it's you're not your.

Sorry, plz dont hurt me :x


----------



## starlark

13 minutes to earn as much TBT as I can
someone buy merengue from me ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> Is the site kinda laggy for you guys too rn?


A lot!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

LyraVale said:


> Is the site kinda laggy for you guys too rn?



Very! Much more than usuual


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Was one this morning.



Yeah I know but it was the most recently purchased

- - - Post Merge - - -

The site is really laggy for me too.


----------



## Javocado

LyraVale said:


> Is the site kinda laggy for you guys too rn?



Yup.
That's when you know it's restock time lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

For me the site is okay, not laggy at all x'D still holding onto my TBT for this freaking restock !!!! 10 minutes LOL


----------



## Coach

The site is really laggy for me too.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Zuko said:


> I'm sorry but it's you're not your.
> 
> Sorry, plz dont hurt me :x



*You're

Sorry im grammered out after writing that Letter to my teacher on why i hate her.


----------



## starlark

LyraVale said:


> Is the site kinda laggy for you guys too rn?



yeah, we must be clogging up the servers xD


----------



## Javocado

Servers can't handle the sugar ps hi tina


----------



## starlark

I'm literally so desperate what with 5 minutes left I accidentally called my hamster Merengue, instead of her actual name. *sigh*


----------



## Maruchan

LyraVale said:


> Is the site kinda laggy for you guys too rn?



Yup. VERY. With less than 6 mins left, hope this lagginess would go away soon.
All these melted candies must be clogging up the server.


----------



## buuunii

Omg almost 3 ahhh


----------



## nard

guys



the lag stopped



WHAT


----------



## LyraVale

Well we have a 2 hour window so...this should be interesting. They probably won't restock til the last few minutes. XD


----------



## Juudai

But it's not guaranteed in five minutes right
I used to try and keep up with this thread but I quit. Too much~
Anyways good luck you guys xo
I'm still doing stuff after the gym so I'm ouuut
Have fun<3


----------



## starlark

BELLS
WHY MERENGUE WHY ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## nard

nvm


----------



## buuunii

I'm still setting 6 w 6


----------



## Frances-Simoun

TWO MINUTES LEFT MY GAWD SO MUCH LAG


----------



## Mieiki

THE LAG IS REAL
I'll try to get some candies, but not for myself. For a giveaway/wanna help the candy hunters. :3


----------



## Javocado

Still a bit laggy for me.
I ain't getting nothing this restock lol.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

LyraVale said:


> Well we have a 2 hour window so...this should be interesting. They probably won't restock til the last few minutes. XD



This. Is. So. True.


----------



## starlark

i will sell my birthstones if it means i can get enough TBT
srsly i thought i was a lucky arse getting merengue but it turns out it's hell having her waiting to go to a home


----------



## Coach

What would we all do if they released candy apples and never released normal apples? <.<


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> What would we all do if they released candy apples and never released normal apples? <.<


Buy 400

- - - Post Merge - - -

Haha nothing this for me.


----------



## buuunii

Mieiki said:


> THE LAG IS REAL
> I'll try to get some candies, but not for myself. For a giveaway/wanna help the candy hunters. :3



That's so nice :'>


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Way too much lag. I won't even have one visit me in my shopping cart this time


----------



## buuunii

We see you Jeremy and Tina


----------



## Hyperpesta

HI JEREMY!


----------



## MisterEnigma

The candies were never real to begin with, they're figments of our imagination. All this talk of 3 PM and restocks is nothing but a delusion we all share.


----------



## gnoixaim

Everyone, go back to school plz.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Two mods watching over us xD


----------



## buuunii

I'm getting a lag now too. Dammit ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

MisterEnigma said:


> The candies were never real to begin with, they're figments of our imagination. All this talk of 3 PM and restocks is nothing but a delusion we all share.



Nahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## nard

i swear



MODS/ADMINS PLS I LOVE U BE GOOD TO ME ;0;


----------



## The Hidden Owl

buuunii said:


> I'm getting a lag now too. Dammit ;-;


Ikr... i'm so scared.


----------



## starlark

gnoixaim said:


> Everyone, go back to school plz.



7:04pm in half term, I doubt anyone would let me in


----------



## Frances-Simoun

now two hours to see if we get candy or not ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Two mods watching over us xD



Tina is everywhere! All the time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Ikr... i'm so scared.



Mine went away, maybe I gave it away!


----------



## Darkbrussel

Guys they say 12PM - 2PM PDT / 7PM - 9PM GMT doesn't mean they gonna restock once the time hits 12PM PDT or 7PM GMT
it will be released somewhere between those times


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> now two hours to see if we get candy or not ;-;


And yep! Checking every 5 minutes? No. Every 15? Maybe. I'm thinking its red this time tho since green was this morning.


----------



## Gosalyne

I just want to get a green candy for Josh x


----------



## Frances-Simoun

20 members watching... zomg LOL  my lag is gone


----------



## Javocado

No more lag woooooooo


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Yay! Lag is gone now.


----------



## Blizzard

Darkbrussel said:


> Guys they say 12PM - 2PM PDT / 7PM - 9PM GMT doesn't mean they gonna restock once the time hits 12PM PDT or 7PM GMT
> it will be released somewhere between those times



Yep.  2 hour window of opportunity and plenty of time to practice refreshing.  Sigh.


----------



## MisterEnigma

The two hour time frame head game, more like- "_Welllll I might do it between now and....maybe 2015._"


----------



## r a t

Darkbrussel said:


> Guys they say 12PM - 2PM PDT / 7PM - 9PM GMT doesn't mean they gonna restock once the time hits 12PM PDT or 7PM GMT
> it will be released somewhere between those times



I think 1 green was restocked though ;o Correct me if I'm wrong.. ;w;'


----------



## starlark

Darkbrussel said:


> Guys they say 12PM - 2PM PDT / 7PM - 9PM GMT doesn't mean they gonna restock once the time hits 12PM PDT or 7PM GMT
> it will be released somewhere between those times



Lol, we know, we're still waiting on it though ;-;
There was no restock this morning...well, technically, there was but literally no one caught it. The amount of refreshing I did...:'(


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> And yep! Checking every 5 minutes? No. Every 15? Maybe. I'm thinking its red this time tho since green was this morning.



Awhh I really wanted greeen !! it's my fav color !!


----------



## nard

Antlers said:


> I think 1 green was restocked though ;o Correct me if I'm wrong.. ;w;'




NO


IT WASNT NOThING WASs


DONT PLAY WITH MY EMOTIONS


----------



## Debra

Antlers said:


> I think 1 green was restocked though ;o Correct me if I'm wrong.. ;w;'



I'm almost sure that it was restocked a while ago, even before 7.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Ofc the lag is gone, everyone stopped refreshing the shop at the same time


----------



## r a t

Debra said:


> I'm almost sure that it was restocked a while ago, even before 7.



Oh xD Well I haven't been lurking as much, I just checked now uwu''


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Awhh I really wanted greeen !! it's my fav color !!



Me too!! Also Blue since main color of my town, ^_^


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I'm refreshing every 2 mins lol I have nothing better to do with my life so...


----------



## starlark

starlark said:


> Lol, we know, we're still waiting on it though ;-;
> There was no restock this morning...well, technically, there was but literally no one caught it. The amount of refreshing I did...:'(



In that case, I spent 3 hours refreshing a shop that wasn't being restocked. jfc


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> NO
> 
> 
> IT WASNT NOThING WASs
> 
> 
> DONT PLAY WITH MY EMOTIONS



Nah, they only think that because the last thing sold was a green and the last restock which was like 5 am in the morning for me was green. ^_^


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Cuppycakez said:


> Me too!! Also Blue since main color of my town, ^_^


I want a dark candy... and a CRYSTAL CANDY OMG POP ROCKS


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> No more lag woooooooo



I hated this lag. I tried posting something on another thread, and my post didn't count. I didn't earn TBT, it didn't show up in my post history, and that thread says it only has 5 posts when it really has 6. I reported my post to get it deleted because of the lag.


----------



## Zane

Ohh I'm here on time but idk if I wanna refresh the shop endlessly lol decisions, decisions.


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> I want a dark candy... and a CRYSTAL CANDY OMG ROCK POPS



:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoOOO
:______________________________________________________________________


----------



## buuunii

You ok there lol


----------



## Javocado

This whole experience is very *refresh*ing


----------



## starlark

I AM ACTUALLY GETTING POSSESSED HERE SOMEONE BUY MERENGUE TO PUT ME OUT OF MY INSANITY


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> This whole experience is very *refresh*ing



I got the joke.


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> You ok there lol



YES BUT I WANT A ROCK CANDY COLLECTIBLE SO BAD NOW


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Tina, we know you're watching D: hurry the restooock <3


----------



## starlark

Apple2012 said:


> I got the joke.



That's why he put it in bold :L


----------



## The Hidden Owl

starlark said:


> That's why he put it in bold :L


lmao


----------



## Zane

Frances-Simoun said:


> Tina, we know you're watching D: hurry the restooock <3



I don't think her mod powers extend that far unfortunately


----------



## kasane

Uh oh. Gotta go to school and the Internet is really crappy in the morning before 9am. 
//prays for no restock until after 9//


----------



## Eldin

lurking lurking~

luckily I'm at work so I'm just here bored out of my skull anyways.


----------



## Cuppycakez

KitsuneNikki said:


> Uh oh. Gotta go to school and the Internet is really crappy in the morning before 9am.
> //prays for no restock until after 9//


You got two hours^^^


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Zane said:


> I don't think her mod powers extend that far unfortunately



Oh sadness D:


----------



## Gosalyne

I think my computer will just lie down and die by the end of Halloween. It's buttons have never been hurt so much! Poor....


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh sadness D:



Yeah!  Only some mods can restock.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah!  Only some mods can restock.



only admin can restock..Justin and Jeremy

None of the mods can restock


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah!  Only some mods can restock.



Welp, mods who are not watching but have the magical powers of restock, hurrry x3


----------



## Coach

And just like that, the mods are gone. 

*Refresh*


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Now that I think about it, why do some mods/admins have different color names? :O


----------



## starlark

Frances-Simoun said:


> Now that I think about it, why do some mods/admins have different color names? :O



cus wynaut ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Gosalyne

Coach said:


> And just like that, the mods are gone.
> 
> *Refresh*



I wonder if they take bets on who is going to get the candies...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Frances-Simoun said:


> Now that I think about it, why do some mods/admins have different color names? :O


The admins have red, mods have blue, sages have green.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What are sages anyway?


----------



## Reindeer

The Hidden Owl said:


> The admins have red, mods have blue, sages have green.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What are sages anyway?


People that used to be staff.


----------



## Coach

I think sages are retired staff?

Ninja^


----------



## Gosalyne

The Hidden Owl said:


> The admins have red, mods have blue, sages have green.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What are sages anyway?



Videogames characters in Zelda Ocarina of time?


----------



## sej

The Hidden Owl said:


> The admins have red, mods have blue, sages have green.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What are sages anyway?


People who used to be mods


----------



## Frances-Simoun

The Hidden Owl said:


> The admins have red, mods have blue, sages have green.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What are sages anyway?




Ohhh cool, didnt know that lol


----------



## LyraVale

at least the site isn't so laggy anymore...did the people all leave when nothing happened at 12?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Reindeer said:


> People that used to be staff.


Ahh... I see. Do they have any power or just the green name lol.


----------



## Lock

To my knowledge sages are a plant.


----------



## LyraVale

Sej said:


> People who used to be mods



I've never seen these sages...do they exist really?


----------



## Coach

I should be happy I am going out to eat in a bit but restock. ;~;


----------



## Gosalyne

Lockfancy said:


> To my knowledge sages are a plant.



I'm pretty sure they play Zelda games, anyway.


----------



## Reindeer

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahh... I see. Do they have any power or just the green name lol.


Nah, I think it's just an acknowledgement.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

LyraVale said:


> I've never seen these sages...do they exist really?



I've seen sages, so thats why i was wondering about the different colors lol


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Frances-Simoun said:


> Now that I think about it, why do some mods/admins have different color names? :O



I think the green color are the retired mods.. I 'd have to check.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PrayingMantis10 said:


> only admin can restock..Justin and Jeremy
> 
> None of the mods can restock



Oh whoops sorry. I was never sure. But thanks!  Uh Jelly of your candy and doll. <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

LyraVale said:


> I've never seen these sages...do they exist really?


Jennifer is a Sage. She started the LF thread


----------



## Lock

Gosalyne said:


> I'm pretty sure they play Zelda games, anyway.


Hyrule politics. 
I see I see.


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> Jennifer is a Sage. She started the LF thread



I want Jennifers Golden Egg. :3


----------



## Coach

Who are the 3 people with dark candy? I know Justin has one


----------



## Cuppycakez

There's a max on how many tags a thread can have? Snazzyful!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Refreshing for the past 32 minutes... ;-; Come on...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Who are the 3 people with dark candy? I know Justin has one



Jeremy gave it to him so maybe......he has 2?


----------



## Peisinoe

Coach said:


> Who are the 3 people with dark candy? I know Justin has one



Pally has one as well. Last time I saw her user.


----------



## Klinkguin

I wonder how many people are constantly refreshing the shop page right now xD


----------



## starlark

Cuppycakez said:


> I want Jennifers Golden Egg. :3



That sounds like a euphemism 

I was so distracted by this thread I put some of my face mask in my eye. owwWWWWWWwww


----------



## Chris

Frances-Simoun said:


> Tina, we know you're watching D: hurry the restooock <3



Actually, I wasn't! I left the page up and then went to make a snack:



Spoiler: Not candy


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> I want Jennifers Golden Egg. :3



You'll probably have to kill her.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Refreshing for the past 32 minutes... ;-; Come on...



Calm downnnn  It's cool! They usually nly restock on the half hour or hour so. I'd only refresh _:55- _:05 and _:25-_:35. :3


----------



## starlark

Gosalyne said:


> You'll probably have to kill her.



She's dead on here, so...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Klinkguin said:


> I wonder how many people are constantly refreshing the shop page right now xD



I'm one of those people....


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Tina said:


> Actually, I wasn't! I left the page up and then went to make a snack:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not candy



Are those.... lychees?


----------



## Coach

Tina said:


> Actually, I wasn't! I left the page up and then went to make a snack:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not candy



Too healthy!


----------



## Peisinoe

Tina said:


> Actually, I wasn't! I left the page up and then went to make a snack:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not candy



Tina, Tina. Is that Longan?


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> Actually, I wasn't! I left the page up and then went to make a snack:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not candy



Expected a kebab tbh


----------



## LyraVale

The Hidden Owl said:


> Jennifer is a Sage. She started the LF thread



Oh I never noticed she's green. She posts once in a while on a thread I follow. Actually it's been a while.


----------



## Lock

Good luck everyone. I'm due to play some Hot Wheels... As I wheel away.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Coach said:


> Who are the 3 people with dark candy? I know Justin has one


Doesn't Princess have one?


----------



## Coach

Gosalyne said:


> You'll probably have to kill her.



Don't encourage her!


----------



## LyraVale

Stina said:


> Tina, Tina. Is that Longan?



Yum...what's the other stuff (not the sandich...but the other stuff)


----------



## Mikorin

I'm in study hall waiting for candy XD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Tina said:


> Actually, I wasn't! I left the page up and then went to make a snack:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not candy



Ohh,Enjoy your snack !


----------



## Javocado

The Hidden Owl said:


> Doesn't Princess have one?



My boi Brad also has one but it's not from this year.


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> That sounds like a euphemism
> 
> I was so distracted by this thread I put some of my face mask in my eye. owwWWWWWWwww



If that's a bad thing, I didn't mean it to be. Just stating that it's an awesome collectible that would be nice to have. :O 


Spoiler: definition



_1. 

the substitution of a mild, indirect, or vague expression for one thought to be offensive, harsh, or blunt. _


----------



## Gosalyne

Coach said:


> Don't encourage her!



I don't. 
The plan was already formed in her mind. 
I just expressed it


----------



## Hyperpesta

Tina said:


> Actually, I wasn't! I left the page up and then went to make a snack:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not candy



Nice bedspread.


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> She's dead on here, so...



Yeah. That's why I'm just not gonna ever get my hopes up. And never gonna reach my goal of at least owning all collectibles at one point in life. ;-; But ya know It's just a random goal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Don't encourage her!



I'd never~~


----------



## starlark

Cuppycakez said:


> If that's a bad thing, I didn't mean it to be. Just stating that it's an awesome collectible that would be nice to have. :O
> 
> 
> Spoiler: definition
> 
> 
> 
> _1.
> 
> the substitution of a mild, indirect, or vague expression for one thought to be offensive, harsh, or blunt. _



Nah, means sexual, but no offense taken.

Wow, Tina has the exact same bedspread as me. I've seen it in Zoella's videos too, it must be circulating everywhere


----------



## Javocado

Hopefully the restock comes at 12:51


----------



## Fawning

I want to watch parks and rec but i also want the candy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Hopefully the restock comes at 12:51



One of my favourite songs of all time <3


----------



## Javocado

starlark said:


> Nah, means sexual, but no offense taken.
> 
> Wow, Tina has the exact same bedspread as me. I've seen it in Zoella's videos too, it must be circulating everywhere



Don't you mean spreading? ; )


----------



## Chris

The Hidden Owl said:


> Are those.... lychees?





Stina said:


> Tina, Tina. Is that Longan?





LyraVale said:


> Yum...what's the other stuff (not the sandich...but the other stuff)



They're silver skin onions. The meat is duck. 




Javocado said:


> Expected a kebab tbh



You know me so well. <3 Screw the candy; give me meat! 





starlark said:


> Nah, means sexual, but no offense taken.
> 
> Wow, Tina has the exact same bedspread as me. I've seen it in Zoella's videos too, it must be circulating everywhere


----------



## LyraVale

starlark said:


> Nah, means sexual, but no offense taken.
> 
> Wow, Tina has the exact same bedspread as me. I've seen it in Zoella's videos too, it must be circulating everywhere



One time I had the same bedspread as the one Bella has in the first Twilight movie. I got it at Target. Bella must have too. XD
Sorry if that was random. Waiting waiting waiting at the shop is kinda boring.


----------



## starlark

Javocado said:


> Don't you mean spreading? ; )



*jesus christ*

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> One time I had the same bedspread as the one Bella has in the first Twilight movie. I got it at Target. Bella must have too. XD



Man, hope no one noticed that xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Javocado said:


> Hopefully the restock comes at 12:51



More like 3:51 for me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> One time I had the same bedspread as the one Bella has in the first Twilight movie. I got it at Target. Bella must have too. XD
> Sorry if that was random. Waiting waiting waiting at the shop is kinda boring.



Cool I guess!? If you like the movies.


----------



## starlark

totally random here but if you ever get a peel off facial mask 1) don't get it in your eye 2) put it all over your hand because you know that's like sticking it in PVA

peeling it off is the best sensation ever


----------



## Javocado

Almost an hour and no dice.


----------



## Fawning

heres a pic of my cat for y'all while you wait




hopefully we'll all be as happy as her after this restock


----------



## Aradai

joined the craze.
I was scared by the new shop addition!


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey guys, did the restock happen yet? I'm guessing no since everyone seems calm


----------



## Aradai

Trickilicky said:


> Hey guys, did the restock happen yet? I'm guessing no since everyone seems calm



not yet, don't worry!


----------



## Eldin

Trickilicky said:


> Hey guys, did the restock happen yet? I'm guessing no since everyone seems calm



Nope. Should be sometime in the next hour or so.


----------



## Gosalyne

I try to remember when I got the candy/refersh-button addiction.
I should snap out of it!


----------



## Maruchan

@Fawning: That cat tummy is too cute *pokes pokes* Thanks for the lovely pic!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Fawning said:


> heres a pic of my cat for y'all while you wait
> 
> View attachment 72639
> 
> hopefully we'll all be as happy as her after this restock


 
awwwh she's lovely and distracting !


----------



## Trickilicky

Oki dokes, I don't need any myself, just want to practise my refreshing skills for tomorrow


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fawning said:


> heres a pic of my cat for y'all while you wait
> 
> View attachment 72639
> 
> hopefully we'll all be as happy as her after this restock


AW! She looks JUST like one of my cats. But mine is male.  
And that dude on your pants in the corner of the pic is rockin those glasses!


----------



## Gosalyne

Maruchan, can you please tell me from what game is the background in your sig.
It makes me think: the Children of Mana, or at least one of the Mana games?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

There was just a restock....

A day ago.


----------



## Debra

Trickilicky said:


> Oki dokes, I don't need any myself, just want to practise my refreshing skills for tomorrow



Haha, exactly! Gotta stay in shape.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

If it's green candy, I just hope to get ONE just ONE and I'm happy D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> If it's green candy, I just hope to get ONE just ONE and I'm happy D:



I would be so happy too. But I'd rather be super lucky tomorrow and get blue with not getting anything today rather then get green today and nuftin tomorrow.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> I would be so happy too. But I'd rather be super lucky tomorrow and get blue with not getting anything today rather then get green today and nuftin tomorrow.



I don't mind, Just want one of each. lol it's not like I'll cry if I don't get any of either xD


----------



## Darkbrussel

breeding pokemon and looking at the isn't easy xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

BleehbfebehebfhFIA<GBsBHREUOsnkdaISIfgen hfa resock auibvSCSVNSEAGBVOHWBISFNZVBUDANCLK A RESTOCK PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## LyraVale

Fawning said:


> heres a pic of my cat for y'all while you wait
> 
> View attachment 72639
> 
> hopefully we'll all be as happy as her after this restock



aw I love her bellies!

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry, I love cats, I talk to all of them as if they're my own lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Darkbrussel said:


> breeding pokemon and looking at the isn't easy xD



Now that you mention Pokemon, I have to update my X version to 1.3 o-o and finish breeding shiny Sableye


----------



## starlark

LyraVale said:


> aw I love her bellies!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sorry, I love cats, I talk to all of them as if they're my own lol



her multiple bellies? xD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Darkbrussel said:


> breeding pokemon and looking at the isn't easy xD



Now that you mention Pokemon, I have to update my X version to 1.3 o-o and finish breeding shiny Sableye


----------



## Greninja

Well if the restock isn't at 1:00 I'm going to plot reset zucker


----------



## Trickilicky

I started a masuda method shiny hunt just to give me something to do between restocks. 10 boxes of croagunk later...still nothing! lol


----------



## LyraVale

starlark said:


> her multiple bellies? xD



yup...every last bit of belly she has = bellies XD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> I started a masuda method shiny hunt just to give me something to do between restocks. 10 boxes of croagunk later...still nothing! lol



Ouuuch ten boxes D:


----------



## nard

STILL NO CANDY 



ARGH


----------



## skweegee

Trickilicky said:


> I started a masuda method shiny hunt just to give me something to do between restocks. 10 boxes of croagunk later...still nothing! lol



That's how my Fennekin hunt is going right now. I've just started on my 12th box.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh I have to redownload X on my 3ds :O


----------



## Trickilicky

Okay I'm gonna make a cuppa and settle down to hatch another 5 bajillion eggs. If I don't manage to get a blue candy over Halloween, I'll damn well make sure I get a blue croagunk  lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

One hour so far v.v


----------



## Guero101

Fuzzling said:


> STILL NO CANDY
> 
> 
> 
> ARGH



ARGH she cried as she shook her wooden leg! Lol


----------



## buuunii

YAAARG


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Guero101 said:


> ARGH she cried as she shook her wooden leg! Lol



LOLOL! ^


----------



## Javocado

ARGGGHH you serious, it's been an hour lel


----------



## The Hidden Owl

YAR HAR HARRY UP


----------



## Juudai

I'm home and it still hasn't happened yet huh
btw you guys have terrible post quality.
& I feel like there are tiny little bugs living in my laptop but it's impossible to tell. 

Hope y'all get a restock soon. Don't go crazy<3


----------



## Fawning

So what's the story about the dark candy?


----------



## Chris

Trickilicky said:


> Okay I'm gonna make a cuppa and settle down to hatch another 5 bajillion eggs. If I don't manage to get a blue candy over Halloween, I'll damn well make sure I get a blue croagunk  lol



That's a good way to look at it - and a much better way to spend the time than constantly refreshing the page. Good luck with your Croagunks! 



I'm catching fishies! 



Spoiler: Fantasy Life is the staff-approved way to pass time while waiting for restocks!


----------



## Peisinoe

PandaNikita said:


> She's searching her name in the thread lol





Tina said:


> That's a good way to look at it - and a much better way to spend the time than constantly refreshing the page. Good luck with your Croagunks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm catching fishies!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fantasy Life is the staff-approved way to pass time while waiting for restocks!




Got Fantasy Life today! Awesomeeee!!


----------



## Klinkguin

Tina said:


> That's a good way to look at it - and a much better way to spend the time than constantly refreshing the page. Good luck with your Croagunks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm catching fishies!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fantasy Life is the staff-approved way to pass time while waiting for restocks!


I really want fantasy life. Is it a good game?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> That's a good way to look at it - and a much better way to spend the time than constantly refreshing the page. Good luck with your Croagunks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm catching fishies!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fantasy Life is the staff-approved way to pass time while waiting for restocks!


I want to play so bad!


----------



## Gosalyne

Maybe we should be more demanding in respect to candies...



Spoiler






http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=french



lol


----------



## Aradai

is it tasty as the candy we're waiting on....


----------



## Eldin

Ooh I need Fantasy Life~

hopefully in the next few days..


----------



## PandaNikita

Did i miss it?


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> Did i miss it?



Nah, we still waiting.


----------



## nard

sigh


me when no restock


----------



## g u a v a

Is it a restock of just the candy or the regular collectibles as well?


----------



## Klinkguin

PandaNikita said:


> Did i miss it?



Nope


----------



## PandaNikita

Lol I'm logging into the school's comp XD just got out of lab


----------



## Trickilicky

Tina said:


> That's a good way to look at it - and a much better way to spend the time than constantly refreshing the page. Good luck with your Croagunks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm catching fishies!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fantasy Life is the staff-approved way to pass time while waiting for restocks!



Thank you! If I manage to hatch a shiny, I'm totally calling it Sheniqua if it's a female, lol. Fantasy Life looks so fun, I've gotta try it out at some point!!



Gosalyne said:


> Maybe we should be more demanding in respect to candies...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=french
> 
> 
> 
> lol



LOL!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mayor Leaf said:


> Is it a restock of just the candy or the regular collectibles as well?



Candy^^


----------



## Zuko

I got it yesterday thanks to Tina, I am loving it atm. I just smashed h doom stone ^=^


----------



## Zane

Mayor Leaf said:


> Is it a restock of just the candy or the regular collectibles as well?



Just candy lil leaf


----------



## Aradai

Mayor Leaf said:


> Is it a restock of just the candy or the regular collectibles as well?



Just the candy, I believe.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Fuzzling said:


> sigh
> 
> 
> me when no restock





Hahahahahah xDD amazing.


----------



## g u a v a

Zane said:


> Just candy lil leaf



sobs T n T all i want is 8 peaches lol


----------



## Chris

Klinkguin said:


> I really want fantasy life. Is it a good game?



Yes, it's a such a fun (and adorable!) game.  I've been neglecting the actual story just to do mindless little chores like mine ore and chop wood because even that in itself is fun hehe. I feel that aspect of the game (gathering and crafting) will really appeal to _Animal Crossing_ fans, while the RPG elements provide that much needed ass kicking thrill that _AC_ doesn't!


----------



## PandaNikita

Hopefully I can get the comps with chrome lol I hate IE


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> Yes, it's a such a fun (and adorable!) game.  I've been neglecting the actual story just to do mindless little chores like mine ore and chop wood because even that in itself is fun hehe. I feel that aspect of the game (gathering and crafting) will really appeal to _Animal Crossing_ fans, while the RPG elements provide that much needed ass kicking thrill that _AC_ doesn't!


Toy Hammers give me that ass kicking thrill

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Hopefully I can get the comps with chrome lol I hate IE



#Pray4Panda


----------



## gnoixaim

Tina said:


> Yes, it's a such a fun (and adorable!) game.  I've been neglecting the actual story just to do mindless little chores like mine ore and chop wood because even that in itself is fun hehe. I feel that aspect of the game (gathering and crafting) will really appeal to _Animal Crossing_ fans, while the RPG elements provide that much needed ass kicking thrill that _AC_ doesn't!



^^^ THE FISHING IN THIS GAME IS SO CUTE AND WAY MORE FUN THAN AC.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Atleast we are all having a good time here, chatting and going crazy together lol


----------



## Aradai

Mayor Leaf said:


> sobs T n T all i want is 8 peaches lol



peaches are great, now I want a restock even though I have one lol.


----------



## Zulehan

Anticipation for the restock: can you feel it?






They sure can!


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> Toy Hammers give me that ass kicking thrill
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> #Pray4Panda


Are you an animal abuser? 

Lol I should tell everyone in the comp center to turn off their comps to avoid Lag XD


----------



## LyraVale

Dear Staff--

We're enjoying this thread BECAUSE of the lack of post quality.

Can't we just pretend this is in the basement, for the sake of Halloween fun?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I think its gonna be at 1: 31


----------



## Blizzard

Zulehan said:


> Anticipation for the restock: can you feel it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure can!



Cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> Are you an animal abuser?
> 
> Lol I should tell everyone in the comp center to turn off their comps to avoid Lag XD



I don't think I've ever hit an animal with one(except Truffles, screw her)
But I usually get out all my tools and have a tool fight when someone comes to my town lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zulehan said:


> Anticipation for the restock: can you feel it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure can!



I JUST DIED XD


----------



## Fawning

I'm gonna say 8:35 GMT


----------



## Zane

Mayor Leaf said:


> sobs T n T all i want is 8 peaches lol


ikr, is that really so much to ask :'< I want you to have 8 peaches too lol (so you're finally on to collecting them eh? :B)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Has the restock happened yet?


----------



## Javocado

who wants to write a eulogy for my mouse who has been in critical condition from too much clicking


----------



## Klinkguin

Fanatasy Life looks a little like Dragon Quest 9. I loved that game.


----------



## Mieiki

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Has the restock happened yet?



Not yet!


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Has the restock happened yet?



Nah, still waiting.
Got a good 37 minutes left.


----------



## g u a v a

Zane said:


> ikr, is that really so much to ask :'< I want you to have 8 peaches too lol (so you're finally on to collecting them eh? :B)



Yes >W<! It just goes so nicely with my signature. o well, might snatch a couple candies and trade.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Has the restock happened yet?



We wish


----------



## PandaNikita

@Jav - let the games begin...

I just installed chrome on this comp at school lol


----------



## Blizzard

LyraVale said:


> Dear Staff--
> 
> We're enjoying this thread BECAUSE of the lack of post quality.
> 
> Can't we just pretend this is in the basement, for the sake of Halloween fun?



Is the Basement the only place where you don't get bells for posting?  I'm all about post quality (lol) but need bells to buy candy.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Mieiki said:


> Not yet!





Javocado said:


> Nah, still waiting.
> Got a good 37 minutes left.





Frances-Simoun said:


> We wish


Thank you!


----------



## g u a v a

Blizzard said:


> Is the Basement the only place where you don't get bells for posting?  I'm all about post quality (lol) but need bells to buy candy.



p. sure you don't get bells for posting here either.


----------



## starlark

Blizzard said:


> Is the Basement the only place where you don't get bells for posting?  I'm all about post quality (lol) but need bells to buy candy.



That and the introduction board, yes. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

In addition to here as well x3


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> @Jav - let the games begin...
> 
> I just installed chrome on this comp at school lol



Such dedication.
I hope you get something haha.


----------



## Bird

Did I miss out on anything? Did another restock happened or no?


----------



## Chris

Javocado said:


> Toy Hammers give me that ass kicking thrill



My sword will destroy your toy hammer! 



Spoiler: Pls don't stare at my sexy hat; look at my scawy sword.














LyraVale said:


> Dear Staff--
> 
> We're enjoying this thread BECAUSE of the lack of post quality.
> 
> Can't we just pretend this is in the basement, for the sake of Halloween fun?



Afraid not! Post quality rules still apply in this thread.




Javocado said:


> who wants to write a eulogy for my mouse who has been in critical condition from too much clicking



RIP mouse. Candy is bad for you. Abusing your mouse (or track pad) is bad for you. Is anyone else seeing a pattern yet?


----------



## PandaNikita

@Jav - I know right gotta save the poor
@Bird no not yet - I saved a red candy for you (80TBT)


----------



## Javocado

Bird said:


> Did I miss out on anything? Did another restock happened or no?




Still waiting on one.
Can happen anytime between now and 34 minutes.


----------



## Blizzard

Does it bother anyone else when you hover over "visit shop" that the big banner hides the items??  I must be in need of sugar.  Getting grumpy.


----------



## PandaNikita

I have to take the bus home and the bus ride is 2 hours, hopefully the restock happens soon lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Blizzard said:


> Is the Basement the only place where you don't get bells for posting?  I'm all about post quality (lol) but need bells to buy candy.



Don't get bells here either.


----------



## Bird

@PandaNikita, it's alright for the candy, I got two and two should be fine for me. Thanks for letting me know. c:

Also: wow, the shop.


----------



## Fawning

How many will be restocked?


----------



## Aradai

PandaNikita said:


> @Jav - let the games begin...
> 
> I just installed chrome on this comp at school lol


panda goin all out for TBT eh?


----------



## PandaNikita

Don't you get bells for making longer posts?


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> I have to take the bus home and the bus ride is 2 hours, hopefully the restock happens soon lol


Gosh! I'd walk.


----------



## PandaNikita

Sparkanine said:


> panda goin all out for TBT eh?



Yasss, forget the students with hw - candy is where its at

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Gosh! I'd walk.



I live 20 miles away from my college.....


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fawning said:


> How many will be restocked?



You never get to know....

UNTIL ITS TO LATE DUH DUH DUH


----------



## PandaNikita

PandaNikita said:


> Yasss, forget the students with hw - candy is where its at
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I live 20 miles away from my college.....



its not secondary school lol


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> its not secondary school lol



I never made it past the 1st grade.


----------



## Javocado

30 minutes damn


----------



## Lock

Javocado said:


> 30 minutes damn



30 minutes til potential stock? I might take a nap through this one.


----------



## patriceflanders

29


----------



## buuunii

Hot damn


----------



## nard

PandaNikita said:


> @Jav - I know right gotta save the poor
> @Bird no not yet - I saved a red candy for you (80TBT)




SAVE THE POOR LIKE ME WITH CANDY jk <3


----------



## Chris

Maybe it's about time I wake up the candyman~


----------



## Aradai

PandaNikita said:


> Yasss, forget the students with hw - candy is where its at


I'd bet people will thank you for finally having chrome on a school computer.
God why use Internet explorer


----------



## buuunii

Why do I gotta be busy now ugh
I WANNA CATCH THE DAMN CANDY UUUGH


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PandaNikita said:


> Yasss, forget the students with hw - candy is where its at
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I live 20 miles away from my college.....



That would be quite the loooong walk.. lol

RESTOCK D:


----------



## PandaNikita

Tina said:


> Maybe it's about time I wake up the candyman~



LOL omg Tina


----------



## Javocado

Fuzzling go brush ur teeth so the restock can happen


----------



## Maruchan

Tina said:


> Maybe it's about time I wake up the candyman~



@__@!!!


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> Maybe it's about time I wake up the candyman~



lord jubs!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Tina said:


> Maybe it's about time I wake up the candyman~



Please do xD


----------



## PandaNikita

I've taken a 3 hour bus ride to see my bf and I've walked from my school to his house to see him (5-7 miles lol)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> Maybe it's about time I wake up the candyman~



I AGREE!


----------



## nard

Javocado said:


> Fuzzling go brush ur teeth so the restock can happen



NO



nO


NO



GET OUT


----------



## Cuppycakez

No comments or are they just not showing up? :O


----------



## Javocado

There should be a member count in the shop lmao


----------



## nard

Tina said:


> Maybe it's about time I wake up the candyman~





CANDY CONFIRMED


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> nO
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> 
> 
> GET OUT


I agree! Then your just rubbing sugar into your teeth!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Tina said:


> Maybe it's about time I wake up the candyman~


This came to my mind.


----------



## FireNinja1

Wait...did it happen yet?


----------



## PandaNikita

abusing F5 & ctrl+tab right now lol


----------



## Coach

Yay, I didn't miss anything when I went out to eat. I also had lemonade out of a coffee cup, so that was fun.


----------



## patriceflanders

nope


----------



## Bird

Is there really a candy corn collectible coming out?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> CANDY CONFIRMED



Hopefully haha.


----------



## Klinkguin

FireNinja1 said:


> Wait...did it happen yet?



Not yet


----------



## FireNinja1

Klinkguin said:


> Not yet



hype hype hype


----------



## Javocado

FireNinja1 said:


> Wait...did it happen yet?



Nope, but it's coming!


----------



## PandaNikita

*@Tina* - Do you already have a blue candy?


----------



## Mercedes

Wag when


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bird said:


> Is there really a candy corn collectible coming out?



Wouldn't plan on it but you never know!


----------



## Aradai

it's already lagging please send help


----------



## LyraVale

They'll prob cross it out if it happens...so until that moment...refresh refresh refresh.


----------



## Mercedes

Wait I might get a green candy now


----------



## starlark

Luckypinch said:


> Wait I might get a green candy now



Why has Lyra not got a hand? And where is Bonbon? I am dissapoint.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> it's already lagging please send help



Oh god! Could mean something. Could be all the refreshing.


----------



## Chris

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> This came to my mind.



I had this in my head as soon as I typed it:



Spoiler: Lollipop (Candyman) - Aqua















PandaNikita said:


> *@Tina* - Do you already have a blue candy?



I don't, no.


----------



## Aradai

basically us rn:


----------



## Mercedes

starlark said:


> Why has Lyra not got a hand? And where is Bonbon? I am dissapoint.



I dislike bon Bon. ;-; plus I don't wanna ship them


----------



## Trickilicky

Tina said:


> I had this in my head as soon as I typed it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lollipop (Candyman) - Aqua



I started singing this as soon as you said it, LOL


----------



## Aradai

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh god! Could mean something. Could be all the refreshing.



guys: don't refresh, I need the whole shop for myself.


----------



## Javocado

Don't even wanna know how many time I hit refresh today lol


----------



## Mercedes

Suger Suger~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> guys: don't refresh, I need the whole shop for myself.



Sure thing, master. Let me get you more lemonade. <3  

My sarcasm will kill me one day... XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I am sweating. Candy flavored sweat.


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> Don't even wanna know how many time I hit refresh today lol



yes you do :b


----------



## Zuko

I'm doing this on my Wii U... I have no hope


----------



## buuunii

Ugh any timer yet??


----------



## Aradai

Zuko said:


> I'm doing this on my Wii U... I have no hope



oh god. I send you my condolences.


----------



## LyraVale

buuunii said:


> Ugh any timer yet??



I don't think there will be a timer.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

buuunii said:


> Ugh any timer yet??


They are all impromptu.


----------



## starlark

Luckypinch said:


> I dislike bon Bon. ;-; plus I don't wanna ship them



D : < disgrace to the fandom.
Please say you at least ship Time Turner?

Side note, here's my gingerbread latte. Waitrose have upped their game this season, but then again, when haven't they?
[iPad is syncing, bear with]


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I'm gonna have a heart attack only 15 minutes left and still no restock...


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Ugh any timer yet??



Pretty positive Justin said no timer this time!


----------



## Mercedes

starlark said:


> D : < disgrace to the fandom.
> Please say you at least ship Time Turner?
> 
> Side note, here's my gingerbread latte. Waitrose have upped their game this season, but then again, when haven't they?
> [iPad is syncing, bear with]



Nope Lyra and fluttershy 4 Eva


----------



## Toot

Woot just got 2 green!


----------



## Javocado

Sparkanine said:


> oh god. I send you my condolences.



Got me Green Candy on the Wii U last night holla


----------



## LyraVale

starlark said:


> Why has Lyra not got a hand? And where is Bonbon? I am dissapoint.



I got a hand! And it's busy refreshing the shop. 

Jk, I know what you were referring to, just wanted to make it about me. lol


----------



## Zane

Zuko said:


> I'm doing this on my Wii U... I have no hope



i'll tell your story (i could never do this on my wii u in a million years)


----------



## Zuko

Sparkanine said:


> oh god. I send you my condolences.



Many Thanks, much you, wow.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Woot just got 2 green!


:O


----------



## PandaNikita

godtoot - why? ;_;


----------



## Aradai

GodToot said:


> Woot just got 2 green!


lIEEEESSSS*SSSS*



Javocado said:


> Got me Green Candy on the Wii U last night holla


oh god you are the true sauce boss


----------



## The Hidden Owl

GodToot said:


> Woot just got 2 green!


WAIT RESTOCK?


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> :O



Restock hasn't happened yet, prolly has them gifted.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

GodToot said:


> Woot just got 2 green!


You lie.


----------



## Greninja

I missed the restock again!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> WAIT RESTOCK?



No, someone else would have said something. Trolling or they bought them from someone.


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> godtoot - why? ;_;



evil spirits got into godtoot...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

FireNinja1 said:


> Restock hasn't happened yet, prolly has them gifted.


OMG Phew.


----------



## Mercedes

I need to do my hw.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Has the restock happened?


----------



## Toot

Lol I was jk.


----------



## starlark

no restock.
Some guy on the TV just said "behold, the BEARDED ***" and I burst out laughing and I think dads going to slap me


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> Restock hasn't happened yet, prolly has them gifted.



Just remembered. They troll and it annoys the heck outta me. But what ya gonna do so!


----------



## FireNinja1

At some point restocks are going to become an unintentional DDoS attack.


----------



## Zuko

Someone gimme one plz if you get a spare, I've literally missed all restocks and noaw i need the toilet again...


----------



## Aradai

Vannilllabeth said:


> Has the restock happened?



Nope!


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> no restock.
> Some guy on the TV just said "behold, the BEARDED ***" and I burst out laughing and I think dads going to slap me



OMG!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vannilllabeth said:


> Has the restock happened?


No, its very near.


----------



## Coach

Zuko said:


> Someone gimme one plz if you get a spare, I've literally missed all restocks and noaw i need the toilet again...



Bring your Wii-U into the toilet


----------



## Mercedes

Just one green cady is all I need to make my life complete


----------



## Greninja

GodToot said:


> Lol I was jk.





Spoiler











 god toot don't u ever...


----------



## Mercedes

Coach said:


> Bring your Wii-U into the toilet



One flaw. It could disconcert.


----------



## PandaNikita

gl guys <3


----------



## Klinkguin

I wonder how many green candies are gonna get restocked


----------



## Zane

Coach said:


> Bring your Wii-U into the toilet



put ur wii u in the toilet


----------



## Aradai

Let's all pass the time by saying why we're waiting for this restock.

I want to buy the candy for a friend ;D


----------



## FireNinja1

Luckypinch said:


> One flaw. It could disconcert.



wat

Can you guys help me with my Geometry homework so I can hardcore refresh?


----------



## Zuko

Coach said:


> Bring your Wii-U into the toilet



The Wii is in my room, toilet is down stairs, signal funks out when I step in the kitchen, let alone the loo


----------



## B e t h a n y

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> No, its very near.



Oh yes it is, only 10 minutes until 2pm?


----------



## Zane

Sparkanine said:


> Let's all pass the time by saying why we're waiting for this restock.
> 
> I want to buy the candy for a friend ;D



i wanna ruin ur dreams


----------



## Mercedes

I hope to grab 2 green candys one for me one 2 give away!


----------



## FireNinja1

Sparkanine said:


> Let's all pass the time by saying why we're waiting for this restock.
> 
> I want to buy the candy for a friend ;D


I want it so I can sell it at a terribly inflated price, because that's what half of us are here for


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

It's going to restock at the last minute, isn't it?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guys remember it could be 
And I'm thinking it will be, I just feel it for some reason  RED CANDY


----------



## Greninja

Sparkanine said:


> Let's all pass the time by saying why we're waiting for this restock.
> 
> I want to buy the candy for a friend ;D



Yeah I want to buy one for me and my friend and another to give away but I will be fine with 2


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Jer's on.


----------



## nard

i wanna be shenique


----------



## Coach

Zuko said:


> The Wii is in my room, toilet is down stairs, signal funks out when I step in the kitchen, let alone the loo



Or if it is a #1 you could do it into a bottle. <.<


----------



## patriceflanders

Vannilllabeth said:


> Oh yes it is, only 10 minutes until 2pm?



6


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sparkanine said:


> Let's all pass the time by saying why we're waiting for this restock.
> 
> I want to buy the candy for a friend ;D



One or two for myself, and the rest for frienddddds!


----------



## LyraVale

I need the countdown...I can't live like this. 

lol


----------



## Greninja

Hi Tina how are ya?


----------



## Coach

I'm aiming for 2 candy


----------



## Mercedes

FireNinja1 said:


> I want it so I can sell it at a terribly inflated price, because that's what half of us are here for



Shame on you.


----------



## LyraVale

Coach said:


> Or if it is a #1 you could do it into a bottle. <.<



wow that's hardcore...
imagine if you still didn't get a candy after that XC


----------



## buuunii

I'm aiming for anything XD


----------



## Aradai

Greninja said:


> Yeah I want to buy one for me and my friend and another to give away but I will be fine with 2





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> One or two for myself, and the rest for frienddddds!


A lot of you guys are really giving this time of year wow!


----------



## starlark

Gingerbread latte. I can feel your jealousy.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

5 minutes.. omg 5 minutes


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I'm aiming for 2 candy



Same!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> I need the countdown...I can't live like this.
> 
> lol


lol ditto.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> 5 minutes.. omg 5 minutes



Goodluck!


----------



## FireNinja1

Luckypinch said:


> Shame on you.



Why? There's no shame in that...I don't even have 1k TBT to my name.


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> i wanna ruin ur dreams



nO ZANE I WILL GET THIS **** FOR YOU IF ITS THE LAST THING I DO


----------



## B e t h a n y

patriceflanders said:


> 6



Ohhhh


----------



## Mercedes

OMG I GOTTA GO INTO UGH.. WHY HALLOWWEN STORE Y MOTHER


----------



## LyraVale

starlark said:


> View attachment 72644
> Gingerbread latte. I can feel your jealousy.



omg all the pee talk that picture scared me, til I scrolled down enough...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sparkanine said:


> A lot of you guys are really giving this time of year wow!


I love to give. <3

It doesn't matter what time of the year it is lol.


----------



## starlark

if there's no restock again I will literally give up my faith in TBT


----------



## Mercedes

FireNinja1 said:


> Why? There's no shame in that...I don't even have 1k TBT to my name.



I know. But others want one


----------



## buuunii

I HAVE TO DRIVE
TWO KINUTES
DONT RESTOCK WITHIN THE NEXT 2 minuets adgshhshshshs


----------



## Coach

starlark said:


> View attachment 72644
> Gingerbread latte. I can feel your jealousy.



I feel like you will cackle and then throw it at us


----------



## Greninja

Let's tie up sheniqua before the green candy restock.....


----------



## patriceflanders

2 more min ???


----------



## buuunii

I HAVE TO DRIVE
TWO KINUTES
DONT RESTOCK WITHIN THE NEXT 2 minuets adgshhshshshs


----------



## starlark

OH DEAR LORD HE CALLED IT ONE OF THE SEXIEST BIRDS IN BRITAIN
THE BEARDED ***

SEND HELP


----------



## Chris

Greninja said:


> Hi Tina how are ya?



Relieved. You'll find out why shortly.


----------



## FireNinja1

Luckypinch said:


> I know. But others want one


 I want a blue candy...this could help me get that.


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> I HAVE TO DRIVE
> TWO KINUTES
> DONT RESTOCK WITHIN THE NEXT 2 minuets adgshhshshshs


they has too!


----------



## Fawning

Are we actually gonna get a restock or....?


----------



## Darkbrussel

I have the feeling Justin is gonna be late


----------



## starlark

Tina said:


> You'll find out why shortly.



I feel like I've just found an Easter egg.


----------



## Aradai

hurrrrry up wifi!


----------



## Mercedes

NO RESTOCK


----------



## starlark

Darkbrussel said:


> I have the feeling Justin is gonna be late



You know Justin...


----------



## FireNinja1

This is amazing


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

1 min past.


----------



## Aradai

*23* users god damn


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So was there just a restock?


----------



## Greninja

2min past


----------



## Frances-Simoun

31 users omg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

2 mins past.


----------



## patriceflanders

9:03 and nada


----------



## Kiikay

the suspense...


----------



## Javocado

2:03 rip


----------



## Aradai

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So was there just a restock?



shortly!!! it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> 31 users omg



Yeah ahha but nuftin.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Nice. Just got home


----------



## Javocado

none D:


----------



## PandaNikita

sorry gusy


----------



## FireNinja1

Missed it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I got two! Weee!
My heart is beatting so fast. ;o;


----------



## Coach

Damn


----------



## Sholee

7 were stocked~


----------



## starlark

ONE I HAD IT IN MY CART I WAS TRYING TO BUY TWO OH MY GOD


----------



## Chibiusa

Ugh, really. I had it in my cart and as I hit purchase it was already sold out.


----------



## Trickilicky

I had awful lag, didn't even see any for purchase!


----------



## kasane

Vanished from cart again ;-;


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. I never saw it go down. The total never changed


----------



## Comet

Ugh! I had it in my cart!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I see more Green Candies than before, it must have restocked ;_;ugh.


----------



## B e t h a n y

4 just restocked!


----------



## skweegee

Yet another green candy was bought straight out of my cart.


----------



## Aradai

it happened?


----------



## device

I did not manage to get even one, after refreshing for two hours.

Fed up of this.​


----------



## FireNinja1

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I got two! Weee!
> My heart is beatting so fast. ;o;



I got ONE ONE ONE...finally seriously...that was so exciting. I'm glad with my one.


----------



## Skyfall

Wow, only 7 green candies?!?  And you guys are so fast.  Gone before I could even put it in the cart...   But that was fun.  OK, back to work...


----------



## Klinkguin

omg I think I got 2


----------



## Cuppycakez

Trickilicky said:


> I had awful lag, didn't even see any for purchase!



Same!


----------



## patriceflanders

all sold out


----------



## Mercedes

Justin


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I totally missed it... ;n;


----------



## starlark

Gotta return the TBT to that kind soul, or stay up til two AM to catch it again. 
How long have I been camping here?


----------



## Juudai

Oops what a nice lag I had
If anyone didn't get one and doesn't own a green candy at all, please let me know.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wow. Clicked purchase and it was right in my cart. Not like the times before where it went to the checkout and nothing


----------



## Greninja

What I refreshed and nothing *flips table*


----------



## Reindeer

Whoop, managed to grab one.


----------



## Kiikay

wahh, missed it <_>


----------



## sej

Damn...


----------



## Aradai

I lagged so hard I didn't even see any availible.


----------



## Zane

Sparkanine said:


> it happened?



I can't believe I just sat on the shop for like two hours but I got one finally so now my soul is at rest.


----------



## Justin

There are 16, been doing them in batches so more different people get them. Looks like some new people got one this time, nice.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Juudai said:


> Oops what a nice lag I had
> If anyone didn't get one and doesn't own a green candy at all, please let me know.



 I wish I could say I don't but that's be unfair


----------



## Fawning

NOOOOOOOOOO ;____;


----------



## Greninja

Juudai said:


> Oops what a nice lag I had
> If anyone didn't get one and doesn't own a green candy at all, please let me know.



I don't own one


----------



## Gosalyne

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wow. Clicked purchase and it was right in my cart. Not like the times before where it went to the checkout and nothing



Totally same here.


----------



## Mercedes

NO I MISSED IT ;-; WAAAH


----------



## FireNinja1

I got one of them. Lucky me since I just happened to be around finishing my homework from an online textbook.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Juudai said:


> Oops what a nice lag I had
> If anyone didn't get one and doesn't own a green candy at all, please let me know.


Me!


----------



## Chibiusa

Juudai said:


> Oops what a nice lag I had
> If anyone didn't get one and doesn't own a green candy at all, please let me know.



Me!


----------



## starlark

Justin said:


> There are 16, been doing them in batches so more different people get them. Looks like some new people got one this time, nice.



Oh right. 2am camping it is then 
science homework just go away


----------



## Pearls

That's not fair,  I had one in my cart!


----------



## Fawning

Juudai said:


> Oops what a nice lag I had
> If anyone didn't get one and doesn't own a green candy at all, please let me know.



I didn't get one and don't have one ;__;


----------



## B e t h a n y

Only like 15 tho


----------



## Blizzard

Well I tried.  See ya later!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ugh... I'm so mad at myself. :/


----------



## Guero101

Juudai said:


> Oops what a nice lag I had
> If anyone didn't get one and doesn't own a green candy at all, please let me know.



I don't. how much for uno?


----------



## Javocado

I hate when you get em' in your cart and they're out, that's the worst haha.


----------



## buuunii

Awww I missed it by a minute :/


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Vanished from cart again ;-;


Think again <3


----------



## Fawning

GoldieJoan said:


> That's not fair,  I had one in my cart!



same lmao, the 'adding to cart please wait' was on my screen for ages


----------



## Frances-Simoun

my cart said i had 3, but never when i went to comfirm they never appeared -.- sighhhhhhhhhh 2 hours wasted completely


----------



## Gosalyne

Zane said:


> I can't believe I just sat on the shop for like two hours but I got one finally so now my soul is at rest.



Well done!!!


----------



## sunkyung

Darn. I had it in my cart. Everyone is so fast.  I think I'll miss the last restock because I have to go to work. Someday I'll get a green candy...even if it's not until 2020


----------



## starlark

Juudai said:


> Oops what a nice lag I had
> If anyone didn't get one and doesn't own a green candy at all, please let me know.



Oh yes please! It'll save me waiting til 2am ;-;


----------



## Zuko

Cri I've been on forfive restocks and I still haven't had one....

I just pee'd in a bottle so I didn't miss it and nada....


----------



## LyraVale

Aw guys, sorry if you didn't get any, I haven't gotten any at most of them so I know how it feels.

I wish they'd restock more than just a tiny tiny amount.


----------



## Mercedes

I am legit crying ;-;


----------



## Kiikay

my internet was lagging so when I clicked purchase... so slow ;w;


----------



## PandaNikita

*@Justin* - is that it? if it is I'm going home now lol two hour bus ride


----------



## patriceflanders

Chibiusa said:


> Ugh, really. I had it in my cart and as I hit purchase it was already sold out.



same here...


----------



## Sholee

lies justin!

the shop was stocked AFTER the time stated~

*lights mob torch*


----------



## MisterEnigma

There should be a one per person rule, we're enabling hoarders here.


----------



## sej

I am SO sad, i waited 2 hours straight.


----------



## Guero101

Frances-Simoun said:


> my cart said i had 3, but never when i went to comfirm they never appeared -.- sighhhhhhhhhh 2 hours wasted completely



join the club


----------



## Chibiusa

Luckypinch said:


> I am legit crying ;-;



They're pixels, you'll live.


----------



## buuunii

This is for all of us that are candyless!
DONT GIVE UP!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> *@Justin* - is that it? if it is I'm going home now lol two hour bus ride


Same, I want lunch lol.


----------



## Eldin

Mine still says 274 restocked like it did before. I never even saw the restock even though I was refreshing like mad.

Same thing that happened last time, I don't think I'm meant to get any of the candies lol. Oh well.


----------



## Hyperpesta

I MISSED ANOTHERONE! <SHOOTS SELF>


----------



## patriceflanders

Frances-Simoun said:


> my cart said i had 3, but never when i went to comfirm they never appeared -.- sighhhhhhhhhh 2 hours wasted completely



me too (well I had 1  )


----------



## starlark

Luckypinch said:


> I am legit crying ;-;



Ditto, I can't even see straight now I've been waiting for so long.
What with putting a facial mask in my eye amongst other things, I think that deserves more than 16


----------



## B e t h a n y

Well that's it I guess..


----------



## Guero101

MisterEnigma said:


> There should be a one per person rule, we're enabling hoarders here.



not gonna happen. Sheniqua gonna buy up all dat candy


----------



## Mercedes

MisterEnigma said:


> There should be a one per person rule, we're enabling hoarders here.



I KNOW RIGHT ITS UNFAIR!


----------



## PandaNikita

Guero101 said:


> not gonna happen. Sheniqua gonna buy up all dat candy


me~ jk


----------



## Justin

Sholee said:


> lies justin!
> 
> the shop was stocked AFTER the time stated~
> 
> *lights mob torch*



Tina save me from the angry mob pls


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Oh well, those who got the chance to nab one, enjoy :3


----------



## Zuko

Gais I peed in a bottle so I didn't miss it and I didn't get one.

You'll lve gais.. I've missed five restocks all of which I've been online.


----------



## B e t h a n y

buuunii said:


> This is for all of us that are candyless!
> DONT GIVE UP!!



Omg love your sig xD


----------



## Greninja

Justin said:


> Tina save me from the angry mob pls



We already have Tina you're next


----------



## patriceflanders

MisterEnigma said:


> There should be a one per person rule, we're enabling hoarders here.



exactely !!!!
they will be sold as of now for 1K or more


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> Tina save me from the angry mob pls



I think you did good! Definitely spreading out the opportunity to everyone!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw bummer, I tried to get one for a giveaway. I got to the cart this time though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hope I can get atleast 1 blue candy to complete my set


----------



## Justin

Zuko said:


> I just pee'd in a bottle so I didn't miss it and nada....



oh my god dude that is not worth it go to the ****ing bathroom DUDE


----------



## Greninja

And thank u juudi for the green candy ~


----------



## MisterEnigma

"_LOL MAYBE WE'LL RESTOCK THEM IN THIS TWO HOUR TIME FRAME."_ Or not. Or maybe we'll be ten minutes late. Or an hour late. Maybe we'll never restock them. Maybe you'll be forty years old the next time we restock. Maybe Animal Crossing will cease to exist. Maybe the sun will explode. Maybe you'll die, and then, on the very top of your coffin, eighty years from now, we'll place a single, solitary yellow candy.


----------



## nard

I


I FEEL


SO ACCOMPLISHED


sorry for who didn't get one </3


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> I can't believe I just sat on the shop for like two hours but I got one finally so now my soul is at rest.



I'm so proud of you bb.


----------



## starlark

Zuko said:


> Gais I peed in a bottle so I didn't miss it and I didn't get one.
> 
> You'll lve gais.. I've missed five restocks all of which I've been online.



I missed a bath for this ****. I have been holding it in for this ****. I haven't moved for this ****.
WHY ;-;
The bags under my eyes will be past my chin tomorrow, rest assured.
Wasn't even for me, was for someone that gave me TBT to get one for them


----------



## buuunii

Vannilllabeth said:


> Omg love your sig xD



Heheh thank you :>


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hope I can get atleast 1 blue candy to complete my set



I was sheniqua last night in your place :b


----------



## Hyperpesta

I feel like death rn.


----------



## buuunii

Guys calm down ._.


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Tina save me from the angry mob pls



Yes, sir! 

*@Everyone*: Back off King Candy before he goes Turbo on your asses!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

If anyone wants to know, I want one. Obvs.


----------



## Lock

•___• wowza. Everyone on this thread already has candy XD


----------



## Kiikay

Zuko said:


> Gais I peed in a bottle so I didn't miss it and I didn't get one.
> 
> You'll lve gais.. I've missed five restocks all of which I've been online.



omigahd.. dat ambition


----------



## MisterEnigma

*S-U-G-A-R JUMP INTO YOUR RACING CAR AND-
*
Refresh for hours.


----------



## Greninja

Tina said:


> Yes, sir!
> 
> *@Everyone*: Back off King Candy before he goes Turbo on your asses!



Never!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PandaNikita said:


> I was sheniqua last night in your place :b



I will destroy you


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh well, those who got the chance to nab one, enjoy :3



PM'd you!


----------



## Zuko

Justin said:


> oh my god dude that is not worth it go to the ****ing bathroom DUDE



Yus it is, I'm dedicated to TBT

TBT > Hygeine.

Everytime I go to the bathroom YOU always restock so I figured if I peed in a bottLe I wouldn't miss it. It was Coach's Idea.


----------



## patriceflanders

Fuzzling said:


> I
> 
> 
> I FEEL
> 
> 
> SO ACCOMPLISHED
> 
> 
> sorry for who didn't get one </3



congrats to say the least


----------



## LyraVale

you guys are awesome, this thread should be stickied for all future generations <3


----------



## Mercedes

Lockfancy said:


> •___• wowza. Everyone on this thread already has candy XD



I know they are freaking gready


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I will destroy you


No don't ;__; I'm robin hood dude


----------



## Chibiusa

MisterEnigma said:


> "_LOL MAYBE WE'LL RESTOCK THEM IN THIS TWO HOUR TIME FRAME."_ Or not. Or maybe we'll be ten minutes late. Or an hour late. Maybe we'll never restock them. Maybe you'll be forty years old the next time we restock. Maybe Animal Crossing will cease to exist. Maybe the sun will explode. Maybe you'll die, and then, on the very top of your coffin, eighty years from now, we'll place a single, solitary yellow candy.










Also, Juudai, thanks for spreading the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Juudai

ALRIGHT GUYS I'M OUT.
please enjoy.
& sorry to anyone who approached me about buying. I just wanted to distribute. :v


----------



## Reindeer

MisterEnigma said:


> There should be a one per person rule, we're enabling hoarders here.


I agree. I managed to get the one I wanted this time, I would feel guilty if I got more than that knowing how many other people are waiting. The most I would've done is get a second one and give it to Zuko, they seem to really be suffering over this.


----------



## PandaNikita

Zuko said:


> Yus it is, I'm dedicated to TBT
> 
> TBT > Hygeine.
> 
> Everytime I go to the bathroom YOU always restock so I figured if I peed in a bottLe I wouldn't miss it. It was Coach's Idea.


disgusting. no joke


----------



## Greninja

I just want another one for my friend


----------



## Bird

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


----------



## Fawning

Juudai said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS I'M OUT.
> please enjoy.
> & sorry to anyone who approached me about buying. I just wanted to distribute. :v



Thank you so much, Juudai! It's so incredibly kind of you ^___^


----------



## Eldin

MisterEnigma said:


> "_LOL MAYBE WE'LL RESTOCK THEM IN THIS TWO HOUR TIME FRAME."_ Or not. Or maybe we'll be ten minutes late. Or an hour late. Maybe we'll never restock them. Maybe you'll be forty years old the next time we restock. Maybe Animal Crossing will cease to exist. Maybe the sun will explode. Maybe you'll die, and then, on the very top of your coffin, eighty years from now, we'll place a single, solitary yellow candy.



omf I'm dying

I might try for the next one later, I'll still be at work (booo) so why not. Although that's my busiest time so I doubt I'll manage to catch it. Just kind of wondering if it's worth it anyways since my shop doesn't want to update. idk if it's my computer or what, the computer here is crap.


----------



## PandaNikita

Bird said:


> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


Mine says x27 it's glitched :O


----------



## Toot

Aww did I miss it?


----------



## Amissapanda

Zuko said:


> Yus it is, I'm dedicated to TBT
> 
> TBT > Hygeine.
> 
> Everytime I go to the bathroom YOU always restock so I figured if I peed in a bottLe I wouldn't miss it. It was Coach's Idea.



I wouldn't call that dedication. I would call that obsession to an unhealthy point. 

I'm getting a little worried about you guys.


----------



## starlark

Guess I'll have to wait for tomorrow since I think sleep's more important than a collectible, even if I spent like 10 hours waiting on it lel
Sending the TBT back to the person and totally regretting pulling the blanket over my head </3


----------



## Bird

PandaNikita said:


> Mine says x27 it's glitched :O



Let's reserve it for the next restock lel. :3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Juudai said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS I'M OUT.
> please enjoy.
> & sorry to anyone who approached me about buying. I just wanted to distribute. :v



THANK YOU SO MUCH Juudai!!!


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Think again <3



CHIBI ILU <3


----------



## PandaNikita

Spoiler: glitched man


----------



## Zuko

My pee bottle smells of failure and dissapointment


----------



## Pearls

I probably just missed 5 more restocks while I was yelling at my poor unsuspecting friend on facebook about how I didn't get candy xP


----------



## Justin

Seriously for the love of Lord Tom Nook please don't pee into bottles


----------



## Lock

Is there ever gunna be a zombie collectible because I'm seeing a whole thread of them. 

Ugh please use the bathroom and not bottles. That's a tad bizarre if not totally strange.


----------



## Skyfall

OMG, you guys are breaking the shop!  I don't think it was meant to handle all the refreshes, lol.  Seriously, some fast fingers on here, it's gone in less than 1 second!


----------



## PandaNikita

Bird said:


> Let's reserve it for the next restock lel. :3



Yeah LEDELE LEDELE


----------



## Greninja

Well I will be here at 5 and recently some stole my identity it's fixed now though


----------



## Toot

Craaaap... I prefer the countdown. Lmao


----------



## Greninja

Zuko said:


> My pee bottle smells of failure and dissapointment



Ok now that's extreme......


----------



## PandaNikita

Hygiene, school, sleep should be a higher priority than a picture under your avatar :b


----------



## Zulehan

Congrats to the guys who got their first green candy.


----------



## Juudai

You're welcome cuties, thanks for the thanks. I appreciate it.<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> CHIBI ILU <3


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH Juudai!!!





MY LUCKY FRIEND!


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> Seriously for the love of Lord Tom Nook please don't pee into bottles



Poor Justin...are you gonna survive this? When's your vacation? You should schedule it for right after Halloween.


----------



## PandaNikita

Zulehan said:


> Congrats to the guys who got their first green candy.


Congratz Zulehan


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I don't even think I can study for my science test tomorrow knowing there will be a restock xD


----------



## Lock

Greninja said:


> Ok now that's extreme......



DX oh what?


----------



## Justin

LyraVale said:


> Poor Justin...are you gonna survive this? When's your vacation? You should schedule it for right after Halloween.



i need to go to disneyland


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don't even think I can study for my science test tomorrow knowing there will be a restock xD


Dude study O_O I studied and did a test this morning :b


----------



## Greninja

Juudai said:


> You're welcome cuties, thanks for the thanks. I appreciate it.<3



Aww shucks u think little ole me is perddy


----------



## patriceflanders

GodToot said:


> Craaaap... I prefer the countdown. Lmao



no kidding


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> MY LUCKY FRIEND!


I know! I'm so thankful and happy and stuff!


----------



## Zulehan

PandaNikita said:


> Congratz Zulehan


Thank you, Panda.

But to prevent confusion for anyone else reading this: I got mine yesterday.


----------



## Zuko

Justin, I feel as if I should sent you my pee bottle so you can sense my miseryandfailure


----------



## Vizionari

Aww did I miss it? :c


----------



## Greninja

Justin said:


> i need to go to disneyland



I live near Disneyland!


----------



## buuunii

Justin said:


> Seriously for the love of Lord Tom Nook please don't pee into bottles



Ahahaha lord TOM nook


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> i need to go to disneyland



But you already used up your Disneyland trip for the year _and_ abandoned us for two weeks last month for that cruise.


----------



## Guero101

Sheniqua be like...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> i need to go to disneyland



Take e with you! WHAT IF THEY HAVE A BAYMAX!!! (Sp?!?)


----------



## Aradai

Justin said:


> i need to go to disneyland



two trips to Disney in one year is quite enough


----------



## Hyperpesta

I love all the shaniquahoods on here.


----------



## PandaNikita

Zulehan said:


> Thank you, Panda.
> 
> But to prevent confusion for anyone else reading this: I got mine yesterday.


Yes to avoid the angry mob


----------



## buuunii

Greninja said:


> I live near Disneyland!



Hey me too ;P


----------



## Justin

Cuppycakez said:


> Take e with you! WHAT IF THEY HAVE A BAYMAX!!! (Sp?!?)



_Bae_ max. ;D


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Ahahaha lord TOM nook


I like your pun!


----------



## LyraVale

Tina said:


> But you already used up your Disneyland trip for the year _and_ abandoned us for two weeks last month for that cruise.



Uh-oh...

pssst Tina, lay low, before he throws the whole thing on you and runs away forever


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Where de shaniquas at?


----------



## PandaNikita

I got tickets to Disneyland for 50$ each (5 max) for the CHOC walk <3


----------



## Zulehan

If the candies were real, the administration would need to pay for two armed guards to mind storage.


----------



## Lock

Greninja said:


> I live near Disneyland!



I'm 30 minutes away from Disney World (yay) but my annual pass expired :[


----------



## Toot

Guero101 said:


> View attachment 72648
> 
> Sheniqua be like...


Screw the pople that didn't get any, feel sorry for the candy. Lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> Poor Justin...are you gonna survive this? When's your vacation? You should schedule it for right after Halloween.


Aggred.


----------



## Justin

hey people who live near disneyland take me please

I live in Canada and have an annual pass. >_>


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I'm 30 minutes away from Disney World (yay) but my annual pass expired :[



Whoa seriously?? I'm 20 minutes away O___O


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Tina said:


> But you already used up your Disneyland trip for the year _and_ abandoned us for two weeks last month for that cruise.



Yea I think he needs to apologize by giving me a blue candy >:-(


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> hey people who live near disneyland take me please
> 
> I live in Canada and have an annual pass. >_>


*Tina *will take you


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> _Bae_ max. ;D


hee here sorry.  On my computer so no fancy text but *Bae~max*


----------



## Toot

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Aggred.


Aggred? Lol


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Whoa seriously?? I'm 20 minutes away O___O



Dude. Where. Are. You.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> i need to go to disneyland


We need to fund your trip... because of all this.


----------



## Bird

I remembered when I went to Disneyland Tokyo (with my friend of course) when I was wee child. ^^


----------



## Greninja

Justin said:


> hey people who live near disneyland take me please
> 
> I live in Canada and have an annual pass. >_>



Sure thing I live at least 20-30mins away from Disneyland


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Dude. Where. Are. You.


I'll PM you, TBT'ers might come after my candy if they find out where I live lol


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> I like your pun!



My pun? 0.0


----------



## LyraVale

Greninja said:


> I live near Disneyland!



I'm an hour away! Let's all go!

in our imaginations....


yeah, that was fun times.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> hey people who live near disneyland take me please
> 
> I live in Canada and have an annual pass. >_>



Well, lets see, like 8 or 9 states away, BUT WHO CARES! ROADTRIP ON THE WAY!


----------



## PandaNikita

Omg @Everyone: Let's plan a TBT candy halloween party at Disneyland XD


----------



## Toot

Bird said:


> I remembered when I went to Disneyland Tokyo (with my friend of course) when I was wee child. ^^



Aww how is it? I never got the chance to go. Lol


----------



## buuunii

Justin said:


> hey people who live near disneyland take me please
> 
> I live in Canada and have an annual pass. >_>



We'll take you

I like like 30 min away 0.0


----------



## Gosalyne

Justin said:


> hey people who live near disneyland take me please
> 
> I live in Canada and have an annual pass. >_>



I can organise something in Disneyland Paris. 
The cost? One green candy for Josh


----------



## Maruchan

Zuko said:


> Yus it is, I'm dedicated to TBT
> 
> TBT > Hygeine.
> 
> Everytime I go to the bathroom YOU always restock so* I figured if I peed in a bottLe I wouldn't miss it.* It was Coach's Idea.



...just be mindful where you put that bottle. O__o


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> PM'd you!



Thank you so much for the Green Candy <3 D


----------



## buuunii

PandaNikita said:


> Omg @Everyone: Let's plan a TBT candy halloween party at Disneyland XD



YAAAAAAS


----------



## Eldin

Justin said:


> hey people who live near disneyland take me please
> 
> I live in Canada and have an annual pass. >_>



This is why we need a Disneyland Canada. ;_;

I mean seriously we're right by the states. Paris has one but no Canada?


----------



## Justin

Tokyo Disney is ****ing fantastic and I am incredibly jealous of you Bird


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> My pun? 0.0



Lord Tom Nook. Not yours but you pointed it out. I think it was you. Now I'm confused!  Good job Me. -_-


----------



## Aradai

I have a confession.
.....ive never been to disneyland


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> Omg @Everyone: Let's plan a TBT candy halloween party at Disneyland XD



That'd be hilarious.


----------



## PandaNikita

Sparkanine said:


> I have a confession.
> .....ive never been to disneyland


We'll kidnap you and we'll show you the magic~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

GodToot said:


> Aggred? Lol


Well something to relax lol!


----------



## Vizionari

Sparkanine said:


> I have a confession.
> .....ive never been to disneyland



We'll take you there with us c;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sparkanine said:


> I have a confession.
> .....ive never been to disneyland


You're not alone


----------



## Gosalyne

But more seriously: I did my best to get one to gift. 
No luck. There in the cart, the... PUF! Off it went like a merry Poppins trick.


----------



## Greninja

Sparkanine said:


> I have a confession.
> .....ive never been to disneyland



Hush child one day u will experience the wonderful and magical land of Disney


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> I'll PM you, TBT'ers might come after my candy if they find out where I live lol



Are we talking bout Orange County Florida Disney World? ?___?


----------



## Zuko

Justin, would you like me to send you my pee bottle so you can smell andor taste my failure?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Why's everyone have to live close to Disneyland???? Like Gosh people?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sparkanine said:


> I have a confession.
> .....ive never been to disneyland




Same lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sparkanine said:


> .....ive never been to disneyland


Ditto.


----------



## Lock

Zuko said:


> Justin, would you like me to send you my pee bottle so you can smell andor taste my failure?



Ack dude weird. Stop it stop it stop it.


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> Why's everyone have to live close to Disneyland???? Like Gosh people?



I live like, 10 hours away xD


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Are we talking bout Orange County Florida Disney World? •___•


Whoops you live in Florida?? D: I live in California Disneyland XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> I have a confession.
> .....ive never been to disneyland



Same. :/


----------



## Bird

GodToot said:


> Aww how is it? I never got the chance to go. Lol



Don't remember much but I did get to see a favorite parrot, who now is my baeburd. ;D


----------



## PandaNikita

Time for that 2 hour bus ride, going on mobile now ~~  "bye" guys


----------



## Hyperpesta

Sparkanine said:


> I have a confession.
> .....ive never been to disneyland



Snap


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> Thank you so much for the Green Candy <3 D



Mwah <3 you're so welcome! When Justin did the second restock I managed to nab that one. I even had time to complained about the lag first somehow lol.


----------



## Juudai

I went to Disneyland when I was like 13.
That was seven years ago or something. Maybe it was even before that.
Dunno it's been a long time.

And all this pee in a bottle is really turning me away otl trash it dude, trash it.

Talk to you guys later~~


----------



## Aradai

Vizionari said:


> We'll take you there with us c;





PandaNikita said:


> We'll kidnap you and we'll show you the magic~


I'd rath-nevemind, kidnap me.



ObeseMudkipz said:


> You're not alone





Frances-Simoun said:


> Same lol





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ditto.


Let's form a "What's Disneyland Like" club, shall we?



Greninja said:


> Hush child one day u will experience the wonderful and magical land of Disney


Idk I've been too poor to afford a trip XC


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Whoops you live in Florida?? D: I live in California Disneyland XD



Ah dang. Yeah I'm southern Disney lol that would've been nuts though.


----------



## Bird

Justin said:


> Tokyo Disney is ****ing fantastic and I am incredibly jealous of you Bird



Thinking of saving up some funds for the future and go again with my friends.


----------



## Maruchan

Zulehan said:


> If the candies were real, the administration would need to pay for two armed guards to mind storage.



...and the MOBS w/TORCHES candy restocks participating members will have cave trolls & fire-breathing gronds.
Literally. XD


----------



## B e t h a n y

I haven't been to Disney either..


----------



## Guero101

Disney World is better than Disney Land.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Ah dang. Yeah I'm southern Disney lol that would've been nuts though.


Yes that would have D: aw all us TBT'ers will throw a party in all the Disneylands XD


----------



## Hyperpesta

Someone with 4K TBT Bells needs to make a candy group.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sparkanine said:


> Let's form a "What's Disneyland Like" club, shall we?


Lets. Still get mixed up by the one in Florida and California. Aren't they like the same?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Guero101 said:


> Disney World is better than Disney Land.


Never been there either lol.



J o s h said:


> Someone with 4K TBT Bells needs to make a candy group.


OMG YES!


----------



## Lock

Guero101 said:


> Disney World is better than Disney Land.



I went to Disneyland when I was 3 back when I did live in Cali. From the pictures I had a good time lolz


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

J o s h said:


> Someone with 4K TBT Bells needs to make a candy group.



Actually a sheniqua group. Also I think you message the mods to make it


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I went to Disneyland when I was 3 back when I did live in Cali. From the pictures I had a good time lolz


Haha but you don't remember any of it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Actually a sheniqua group. Also I think you message the mods to make it



That will die out by the end of October XD


----------



## Hyperpesta

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Actually a sheniqua group. Also I think you message the mods to make it



Hows about an Anti Sheniqua group ?


----------



## B e t h a n y

J o s h said:


> Someone with 4K TBT Bells needs to make a candy group.



Yes!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Actually a sheniqua group. Also I think you message the mods to make it


No, they are in the shop for 4.2k. They are sold out.


----------



## Vizionari

I went to Disneyland this year for a music festival trip with my school. It was fun <3


----------



## Greninja

I remember when I was little I was terrified of the Disney characters now I'm notish


----------



## LyraVale

guys be glad this thread is going fast

I just saw someone say something they shouldn't have, and they should hope it goes unseen

Let's be nice to the staff and each other please.


----------



## Aradai

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Lets. Still get mixed up by the one in Florida and California. Aren't they like the same?



OMG SAME THO
LIKE, HOW DO YOU DIFFERENTIATE


----------



## Lock

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Lets. Still get mixed up by the one in Florida and California. Aren't they like the same?



Dude. No. Not the same. Lolz.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Dude. No. Not the same. Lolz.


Seriously. ^Speaking the truth


----------



## Vizionari

Lockfancy said:


> Dude. No. Not the same. Lolz.



Agreed. At least their Space Mountain ride is different lmao


----------



## Mercedes

LyraVale said:


> guys be glad this thread is going fast
> 
> I just saw someone say something they shouldn't have, and they should hope it goes unseen
> 
> Let's be nice to the staff and each other please.



Who tell me wagt they say


----------



## Guero101

Sparkanine said:


> OMG SAME THO
> LIKE, HOW DO YOU DIFFERENTIATE



Disney World has 4 parks and 2 water parks while Disney Land has only 2 parks


----------



## Aradai

LyraVale said:


> guys be glad this thread is going fast
> 
> I just saw someone say something they shouldn't have, and they should hope it goes unseen
> 
> Let's be nice to the staff and each other please.


it really sucks that it happens. I'm glad that the majority here is happy.


----------



## Lock

Disneyland is landlocked so Disney World is bigger. We just got Fantasyland.


----------



## Aradai

Guero101 said:


> Disney World has 4 parks and 2 water parks while Disney Land has only 2 parks



Thank you for telling me this now I know which one I need to go to.


----------



## LyraVale

Luckypinch said:


> Who tell me wagt they say



no I wasn't trying to start anything

it got buried


----------



## Greninja

well going to play sm4sh smell yay later guys


----------



## Drake789

Aw dang missed another restock, I keep trying so hard to get one green candy but I can never get one, I just want to be able to get one is that too much to ask for? D: 

Oh and speaking of Disney Land, I'm only like 3 hours away from it yet I never really go there xD


----------



## device

J o s h said:


> Someone with 4K TBT Bells needs to make a candy group.



I have got 4,000 BTB.​


----------



## Guero101

Sparkanine said:


> Thank you for telling me this now I know which one I need to go to.



That's right. Come to the sunshine state Sparkanine. Disney World better 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> no I wasn't trying to start anything
> 
> it got buried



No such thing as it got buried. Just gotta go back some pages. Bet it was Billy because he failed at another restock yet again thanks to Sheniqua


----------



## Lock

I heard that Norways ride in Epcot is gunna be transformed to have a Frozen theme ~__~ those poor trolls.


----------



## starlark

Lockfancy said:


> I heard that Norways ride in Epcot is gunna be transformed to have a Frozen theme ~__~ those poor trolls.



ew frozen


----------



## nard

whos billy i keep seeing his name


----------



## PandaNikita

Guero101 said:


> That's right. Come to the sunshine state Sparkanine. Disney World better
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing as it got buried. Just gotta go back some pages. Bet it was Billy because he failed at another restock yet again thanks to Sheniqua


*@Justin* & *Tina* - How many different people got the restock?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So which one is disneyworld and where is disneyworld? :3


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So which one is disneyworld and where is disneyworld? :3


Florida!


----------



## Mints

Is the current restock only going to be in Jack's Shop? 
And is it a limited amount of candy their selling?


----------



## PandaNikita

*@Justin* & *Tina* - How many different people got the restock? 

This is getting buried ^ D:


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So which one is disneyworld and where is disneyworld? :3



Disney World is in Florida :]


----------



## Guero101

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So which one is disneyworld and where is disneyworld? :3



Disney World be in Orlando Florida! The most magical place ever!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Alright I think I get it now. Sort of


----------



## B e t h a n y

Who's billy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> *@Justin* & *Tina* - How many different people got the restock?
> 
> This is getting buried ^ D:


I would like to know as well


----------



## Lock

I'm gunna go cook gnocchi like I know what I'm doing. Good luck everyone!


----------



## B e t h a n y

See ya, btw cool sig!


----------



## LyraVale

Ok guys see ya in a couple of hours for more of the same.


----------



## patriceflanders

buuunii said:


> Hey me too ;P



me too, but the one in Paris


----------



## B e t h a n y

Byee :3


----------



## Toot

Disney world in Florida is awesome. Lol.


----------



## Lock

Vannilllabeth said:


> See ya, btw cool sig!



I was sitting here trying to open yer signa on my phone and all I'm doing is zooming in and out. Lolz I'll get it eventually. After dinner anyways


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lockfancy said:


> I was sitting here trying to open yer signa on my phone and all I'm doing is zooming in and out. Lolz I'll get it eventually. After dinner anyways



lol xD


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> Disney world in Florida is awesome. Lol.



Yeaaaaa!!! Good choice my friend! Disney World!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

did i miss it...? @n@ ah, that makes me so sad :c i was resting because i got treatment today, and ill probably have to rest more soon... pbbt. perhaps the blue candy and i are not meant to be


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> did i miss it...? @n@ ah, that makes me so sad :c i was resting because i got treatment today, and ill probably have to rest more soon... pbbt. perhaps the blue candy and i are not meant to be



It wasn't blue. Just green.


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> did i miss it...? @n@ ah, that makes me so sad :c i was resting because i got treatment today, and ill probably have to rest more soon... pbbt. perhaps the blue candy and i are not meant to be


I can try to get you one at the next restock


----------



## FireNinja1

Shirohibiki said:


> did i miss it...? @n@ ah, that makes me so sad :c i was resting because i got treatment today, and ill probably have to rest more soon... pbbt. perhaps the blue candy and i are not meant to be



Don't worry, there was only 15 green candies and there's the next one. Blues don't come until tomorrow.


----------



## Eldin

Shirohibiki said:


> did i miss it...? @n@ ah, that makes me so sad :c i was resting because i got treatment today, and ill probably have to rest more soon... pbbt. perhaps the blue candy and i are not meant to be



Don't worry, they only restocked green. Blue are coming out tomorrow. c:

Hope you feel better!


----------



## NSFW

hi tina


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> Don't worry, there was only 15 green candies and there's the next one. Blues don't come until tomorrow.



Actually I think the other restock is a fair time for me also so we'll see. 15? That's a fair amount!


----------



## NSFW

i wonder what candy is going to be restocked today


----------



## Toot

Someone give me something to gimp

- - - Post Merge - - -



hellaradcaitlin said:


> i wonder what candy is going to be restocked today



Green and Red ;3


----------



## Guero101

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i wonder what candy is going to be restocked today



you missed it like minutes ago


----------



## PandaNikita

Guero101 said:


> you missed it like minutes ago



Lol it was an hour ago


----------



## Eldin

It was almost an hour ago, but they're probably talking about the next one in a few hours.


----------



## Toot

Guero101 said:


> you missed it like minutes ago



Gonna be another one later.


----------



## NSFW

i know omg i was in school between 12-2 and the AM ones
im waiting for 5-7 PST


----------



## Vizionari

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i know omg i was in school between 12-2 and the AM ones
> im waiting for 5-7 PST



Heh, me too


----------



## Shirohibiki

@everyone;;
oh, is that so? wow golly i sure got confused today, i hope i dont forget tomorrow... qvq thank you all so much for the information!

@pandanikita;;
oh gosh thatd be so sweet of you ;-; you dont have to! id certainly appreciate it very very much, but dont strain yourself ;v;


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> @everyone;;
> oh, is that so? wow golly i sure got confused today, i hope i dont forget tomorrow... qvq thank you all so much for the information!
> 
> @pandanikita;;
> oh gosh thatd be so sweet of you ;-; you dont have to! id certainly appreciate it very very much, but dont strain yourself ;v;


Don't worry if I get a lot I'll save it for people lurking on here(who missed the restocks after hours of being on tbt - I resold red for 80tbt and I'll resell green for 150 tbt D; i need the extra tbt lol)


----------



## Locket

This is so calm now. Unlike like 20 members viewing this and like 20 new posts as you refresh. XD


ANd I missed the last two. I hate school


----------



## PandaNikita

Star Fire said:


> This is so calm now. Unlike like 20 members viewing this and like 20 new posts as you refresh. XD
> 
> 
> ANd I missed the last two. I hate school


Don't hate it! Embrace it!


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> Don't worry if I get a lot I'll save it for people lurking on here(who missed the restocks after hours of being on tbt - I resold red for 80tbt and I'll resell green for 150 tbt D; i need the extra tbt lol)



youre so sweet dear <3333


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> Don't worry if I get a lot I'll save it for people lurking on here(who missed the restocks after hours of being on tbt - I resold red for 80tbt and I'll resell green for 150 tbt D; i need the extra tbt lol)



Wow...you are the sweetest person here <3


----------



## Javocado

Was looking to score some more Greens to give to some pals, oh whale.
Debating if I want to even try 3rd restock lol


----------



## NSFW

but hey look halloween in 1/2 days


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> youre so sweet dear <3333





Vizionari said:


> Wow...you are the sweetest person here <3


Naw I'm peddling collectibles x_____x but I have no shame either haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Was looking to score some more Greens to give to some pals, oh whale.
> Debating if I want to even try 3rd restock lol


You should! XD you never know you might get one~


----------



## buuunii

Ok so what did you all decide on Disney? Is we goin' o' wut?!


----------



## Trickilicky

Good luck with the next restock you guys! I really hope everyone who still hasn't gotten a greenie will get a chance. There's been a lot of generosity in here today which is so awesome ^_^ Ok gonna get some beauty sleep in preparation for blue candy madness tomorrow lol.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Restock are like feeding time at teh zoo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

:OOO 5 minutes and no new posts. This has never happened in the couple of days


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> Good luck with the next restock you guys! I really hope everyone who still hasn't gotten a greenie will get a chance. There's been a lot of generosity in here today which is so awesome ^_^ Ok gonna get some beauty sleep in preparation for blue candy madness tomorrow lol.




I'm sure you'll nab a blue candy !! Good night :3


----------



## Javocado

I think we all can relate


----------



## nard

~TRIES TO ATTRACT ATTENTION TO THREAD~​


----------



## sej

Can't wait for another restock later!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Was looking to score some more Greens to give to some pals, oh whale.
> Debating if I want to even try 3rd restock lol


Do it!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> ~TRIES TO ATTRACT ATTENTION TO THREAD~​


A+!!


----------



## Dasbreenee

What time does the next restock actually happen? I see the times on there, but I'm central time zone, so I'm not sure when it'll be for me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Dasbreenee said:


> What time does the next restock actually happen? I see the times on there, but I'm central time zone, so I'm not sure when it'll be for me.



Central time buds


----------



## Dasbreenee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Central time buds



Huh?


----------



## Dork

for central time the restock will take place from 7pm - 9pm o:


----------



## Dasbreenee

Faybun said:


> for central time the restock will take place from 7pm - 9pm o:



Thank you. :3
And that would be today, tomorrow?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Dasbreenee said:


> Huh?



I'm in central time too


----------



## Vizionari

Dasbreenee said:


> Thank you. :3
> And that would be today, tomorrow?



Should be today


----------



## Dork

Dasbreenee said:


> Thank you. :3
> And that would be today, tomorrow?



today, i believe o:


----------



## Dasbreenee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm in central time too



Ah okay, got you now. I was a little confused. x3


----------



## PandaNikita

Question: why do people resell stuff for 1k+ (collectibles)


----------



## Dasbreenee

Vizionari said:


> Should be today



Thank you, hopefully I'll get something. xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> today, i believe o:



Thank you for answering that for me! :3


----------



## Bird

PandaNikita said:


> Question: why do people resell stuff for 1k+ (collectibles)



To make a profit. c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PandaNikita said:


> Question: why do people resell stuff for 1k+ (collectibles)



Because they want tbt to get collectibles off of sheniquas


----------



## Maruchan

PandaNikita said:


> Question: why do people resell stuff for 1k+ (collectibles)



Because we love to pay through the nose, and may have extra arms & legs in our inventory. 
;__;

- - - Post Merge - - -

...and sheniquas is/are my friends XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Question: why do people resell stuff for 1k+ (collectibles)



Because they are jank and want to rip people off.   
I think it should be max like 800 because that's a lot even. You only get like 2-7 BTB in a post so WOW.


----------



## PandaNikita

That's so sad :/ I'm satified with 50tbt of profit. I don't like the inflation on this site </3


----------



## Maruchan

1k is nothing. Have you seen 'other' collectibles on the list? :O


----------



## Bird

Same here, it was fine back then. I guess we have to just keep moving on and forget about it. :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Maruchan said:


> ...and sheniquas is/are my friends XD



Yay i'm your friend


----------



## Maruchan

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yay i'm your friend



@__@ <3 *staring at your Red Candies Combo*


----------



## roseychuu

Pouts I missed the green restock because I was at school and at an appointment with my therapist... Pretty sure I'll be home for the next one though //// I wonder what they will be restocking next?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Maruchan said:


> 1k is nothing. Have you seen 'other' collectibles on the list? :O



White feather 50,000!! LIKE NO! But what ya gonna do! I don't know how people can afford this. -_- I spent my life savings on my party popper the other day and got it for 2k.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

roseychuu said:


> Pouts I missed the green restock because I was at school and at an appointment with my therapist... Pretty sure I'll be home for the next one though //// I wonder what they will be restocking next?



If I bought the two that were in my cart I would give one to you <3


----------



## Zuko

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If I bought the two that were in my cart I would give one to you <3



Wuh 'bout meh. I fout we 'ad sometin Heniqua.


----------



## shinkuzame

Fuzzling said:


> ~TRIES TO ATTRACT ATTENTION TO THREAD~​



...My attention was grabbed (Free! fanatic.)

Anyway, when is the restock for the eastern time zone?


----------



## device

roseychuu said:


> Pouts I missed the green restock because I was at school and at an appointment with my therapist... Pretty sure I'll be home for the next one though //// I wonder what they will be restocking next?



Enjoy the green candy I just gave you, sorry to hear you missed out.​


----------



## Aradai

shinkuzame said:


> ...My attention was grabbed (Free! fanatic.)
> 
> Anyway, when is the restock for the eastern time zone?


I forgot the actual times listed, but eastern time is three hours ahead of PDT. I believe its 10 PM tops~


----------



## MisterEnigma

shinkuzame said:


> ...My attention was grabbed (Free! fanatic.)
> 
> Anyway, when is the restock for the eastern time zone?



I think it's at 7 PM EST, yes? Unless I calculated that wrong.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Zuko said:


> Wuh 'bout meh. I fout we 'ad sometin Heniqua.



Yea you too. I secretly have 1 more in my inventory


----------



## NSFW

is it me or tbt is loadin slow


----------



## shinkuzame

Very Slow.


----------



## Dork

MisterEnigma said:


> I think it's at 7 PM EST, yes? Unless I calculated that wrong.



nah im pretty sure it's at 8pm


----------



## Klinkguin

hellaradcaitlin said:


> is it me or tbt is loadin slow


It is very slow for me too :/


----------



## NSFW

shinkuzame said:


> Very Slow.



oh i thought it was my internet but its just tbt???


----------



## Guero101

Is it my phone or is it the site taking forever to load?


----------



## PandaNikita

HAHA mines actually loading fast XD


----------



## NSFW

Guero101 said:


> Is it my phone or is it the site taking forever to load?



the site


----------



## Mikorin

it took like 10mins to load the front page


----------



## shinkuzame

It's faster now, but for a while it was hella slow.


----------



## Klinkguin

hellaradcaitlin said:


> oh i thought it was my internet but its just tbt???


I think it's just tbt because I'm on other websites and they are fine.


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> HAHA mines actually loading fast XD



wow


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> is it me or tbt is loadin slow



Yep for me! Anyway start getting ready!


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> wow


Sorry, don't take everything I say so seriously dude


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Fuzzling said:


> -​



Ooh...


----------



## Javocado

Sites moving back at normal speed now wooooo.
Gonna try for this 3rd restock but not as much bc World Series game 7.


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> Sorry, don't take everything I say so seriously dude



i wasnt trying to act rude omg idk i use to tell if someones sarcastic but i cant tell anymore cry


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> Sites moving back at normal speed now wooooo.
> Gonna try for this 3rd restock but not as much bc World Series game 7.


You're cakes are slowly being pushed off the screen XD


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> Sites moving back at normal speed now wooooo.
> Gonna try for this 3rd restock but not as much bc World Series game 7.



Them ROYALS gonna take the Series!!!


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i wasnt trying to act rude omg idk i use to tell if someones sarcastic but i cant tell anymore cry


Lol I have a weird sense of humor sometimes I sound serious because I'm too lazy to type  or I'm "multi-tasking"


----------



## Javocado

Guero101 said:


> Them ROYALS gonna take the Series!!!



Hope so.
Would hate to see the Giants win a 3rd in 5 years ;/


----------



## NSFW

im going costume shopping even though im not going to be anythINGGGGGG


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> Hope so.
> Would hate to see the Giants win a 3rd in 5 years ;/



Very much agree with you amigo


----------



## The Hidden Owl

bump


----------



## Lock

Halloween Halloween Halloween


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I need to get a bluee candy ;-;


----------



## Guero101

Sooooooo much lag... what's a going on a?


----------



## Lock

Site is lagging cause of Halloween Halloween Halloween

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang whole site is being harsh. Guess I'll check back l8er


----------



## buuunii

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I need to get a bluee candy ;-;



I need it too ;-;


----------



## Vizionari

Site is lagging so much :/


----------



## Darkbrussel

so much lag x.x


----------



## Javocado

mega lag


----------



## kassie

That lag jfc .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can't even load right. Tina help us ;-; Wassup?


----------



## roseychuu

wow tbt is literally loading so slowly... am i the only one experiencing this problem?


----------



## Cuppycakez

No^^^


----------



## Peisinoe

It's like that when everyone refreshes. this lag is insane I s2g


----------



## Trundle

maybe you should all stop worshiping the freakin pixels


----------



## Chris

Cuppycakez said:


> I can't even load right. Tina help us ;-; Wassup?



I'm on university internet. Loads doubly slow for me.


----------



## Guero101

We back In business?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

It's being a bit less slow.


----------



## PandaNikita

--


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Is the restock for this timeframe over?


----------



## PandaNikita

here you guys - I drew this for the occasion :b


----------



## Cuppycakez

I got it to load? :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> here you guys - I drew this for the occasion :b



You draw so well!


----------



## Coach

Yay, it's loading now!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ugh, this site is loading so slowly. I doubt I'll be able to catch the restock at this rate. (Plus I'm on mobile... )


----------



## Ayaya

This week has been pretty eventful huh o_o


----------



## ADanishMuffin

And as soon as I say that the site starts loading up normally. Go figure.


----------



## Vizionari

Ok it's a bit faster now c:


----------



## LilD

its a little better for me 

candy overload


----------



## Dork

ADanishMuffin said:


> Is the restock for this timeframe over?



one more hour o:


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ayaya said:


> This week has been pretty eventful huh o_o



Yep. The candies are pretty much the only reason for that lol. (And Halloween I guess)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> one more hour o:



Thanks! How do you know it's still another hour?


----------



## Darkbrussel

Seems like the forum is having lots of troubles lately

- - - Post Merge - - -

Account suspended site? lol


----------



## buuunii

Omg it scared me it was sayings my account was suspended ;-;


----------



## Darkbrussel

Are we under a DDos attack?


----------



## NSFW

did i miss i yet


----------



## Darkbrussel

hellaradcaitlin said:


> did i miss i yet



no restock yet, so you didn't miss anything except the Account suspension site and the mega lag


----------



## Juudai

I don't imagine there'll be a restock until they're done looking into the site, at the very least.
Priorities, yeah? I wouldn't sweat over it.


----------



## NSFW

Darkbrussel said:


> no restock yet, so you didn't miss anything except the Account suspension site and the mega lag



its been happenin for an hour and a half lol
i think we are gettin ddosed
but ya thanks


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Omg it scared me it was sayings my account was suspended ;-;



Same! :O


----------



## Dasbreenee

Darkbrussel said:


> no restock yet, so you didn't miss anything except the Account suspension site and the mega lag



I almost cried when I got the suspended site. I was like "I DIDN'T EVEN DO ANYTHING"

It's fixed now apparently, but I was getting terrible lag before I got 'suspended'


----------



## Chris

buuunii said:


> Omg it scared me it was sayings my account was suspended ;-;



You weren't suspended. It was a problem on the forum's end. 




Darkbrussel said:


> Are we under a DDos attack?



No.


----------



## Dork

tbh i thought i got suspended for saying the word 'hell' cause that's literally the only thing i could think of that may have cause my banishment omg


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh my gosh, I was so scared when I refreshed and saw that "account suspended" message. I'm glad it wasn't just me getting that, because that means I didn't do anything wrong lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

Yay not banned XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Faybun said:


> tbh i thought i got suspended for saying the word 'hell' cause that's literally the only thing i could think of that may have cause my banishment omg



Yeah same. I freaked out because I love this forum


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got an account suspended page too. But I seen those on LBPC before since it's another vBulletin site.

Maybe I got suspended from TBT for feeding apples dark candy. And I didn't even apologize.


----------



## buuunii

Tina said:


> You weren't suspended. It was a problem on the forum's end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.


Thank goodness. Hopefully the website is ok now :>


----------



## dulcet

Faybun said:


> tbh i thought i got suspended for saying the word 'hell' cause that's literally the only thing i could think of that may have cause my banishment omg



such language u should b ashamed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Yeah I was momentarily suspended and i FREAKED


----------



## ADanishMuffin

With all the errors and stuff, will the restock still go through?


----------



## Dork

dulcet said:


> such language u should b ashamed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



omg no plz don't tell santa i swear im not a naughty girl
but if ur dad asks then yes i am
imjkomg


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wasn't scared when it said "account suspended". The reason being is that I believed it had to do with the site.

But I am very sorry for feeding apples dark candy. I know it's bad.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

So... the restock hasn't happened?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> I wasn't scared when it said "account suspended". The reason being is that I believed it had to do with the site.
> 
> But I am very sorry for feeding apples dark candy. I know it's bad.



And I'm sorry about my dark cupcakes. They eemed so fitting. <3


----------



## Dork

The Hidden Owl said:


> So... the restock hasn't happened?



not yet, i don't think. I hope it'll still go through tho
i stalled from reading my book an hour and a half ago for this


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cheering on you guys on mobile ! :3 I hope you all get a candy !!


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> So... the restock hasn't happened?



Imma say no, but you never know. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Cheering on you guys on mobile ! :3 I hope you all get a candy !!



Thanksiess!


----------



## dulcet

Faybun said:


> omg no plz don't tell santa i swear im not a naughty girl
> but if ur dad asks then yes i am
> imjkomg



o my god


----------



## Dork

The Hidden Owl said:


> So... the restock hasn't happened?



not yet, i don't think. I hope it'll still go through tho
i stalled from reading my book an hour and a half ago for this


----------



## buuunii

Frances-Simoun said:


> Cheering on you guys on mobile ! :3 I hope you all get a candy !!



Thankies ^^


----------



## Dork

dulcet said:


> o my god



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) wink wink


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Tina has been watching over us today all day. That's some serious dedication! :3


----------



## FireNinja1

FireNinja1 said:


> At some point restocks are going to become an unintentional DDoS attack.



I TOLD YOU GUYS I TOLD YOU


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Hidden Owl said:


> So... the restock hasn't happened?



I don't think it happened because of some stupid apples hijacking a candy truck to the TBT shop. Are the admins going to get a new candy truck?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wait, has the restock not happened yet?


----------



## NSFW

yes i finally came home i was on mobile the whole time


----------



## kassie

I don't think they should restock anymore tonight tbh. Give poor TBT a rest. *pats*


----------



## buuunii

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, has the restock not happened yet?



NOPE


----------



## NSFW

is it safe for me to my halloween makeup or


----------



## Darkbrussel

The Forum might crash again if they restock considering how many are going to storm for the Shop


----------



## aleshapie

Wait...So I spent my last bit of TBT on yellow candies for nothing?!


----------



## NSFW

ok well if i miss restock can someone get one candy (green) for me?? if theyre nice enough


----------



## Chris

Frances-Simoun said:


> Tina has been watching over us today all day. That's some serious dedication! :3



Post quality would plummet if I wasn't always watching!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Tina said:


> Post quality would plummet if I wasn't always watching!!



Or you love us <3


----------



## PandaNikita

I bought candy for those that missed it (from thinking that the site was suspended)


----------



## Chris

Cadbberry said:


> Or you love us <3



Hmm, or maybe it could be that.


----------



## Amissapanda

Tina said:


> Post quality would plummet if I wasn't always watching!!



Browser open, but playing _Fantasy Life_, am I right? 

(That's how I've been doing it, anyway. Multi-tasking for the win.)


----------



## PandaNikita

I'll give it to you guys for 60 TBT because I just raided the shop
edited


----------



## Dork

Tina said:


> Post quality would plummet if I wasn't *always watching*!!



she knows when you are sleeping
she knows when you're awake
she knows if you've been bad or good 
so be good for tbt's sake o u o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Red Candy Restock~
*watches*


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> I bought candy for those that missed it (from thinking that the site was suspended)



wait it happened???


----------



## Dasbreenee

Well, that was quick. :c


----------



## cinny

hellaradcaitlin said:


> wait it happened???


yeah :<4


Dasbreenee said:


> Well, that was quick. :c



^


----------



## NSFW

oh my god i missED IT


----------



## Dork

wait what


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think this candy collectible craze is way worse than the Frozen Frenzy from earlier this year.


----------



## kassie

Well... okay lol.


----------



## PandaNikita

Sorry I am a fast clicker but I want to make sure everyone gets one rather than be a sheniqua :C


----------



## Elise

I got one! Finally!


----------



## aleshapie

PandaNikita said:


> I'll give it to you guys for 60 TBT because I just raided the shop
> edited



It said the last candy sold was red....5 seconds after I bought the 2 yellows....so I believe you got them all.....


----------



## effluo

I missed the red candy didn't I? 

I didn't think the restock would happen with the problems that we're going on.


----------



## Darkbrussel

wow i was gone a few min, when i come back over 50 red candy sold? or something?


----------



## Dork

wait WHAT


----------



## Juudai

Pretty sure the post quality in here is terrible anyways. 

Also grats on the restock, guys.
I didn't even notice.


----------



## NSFW

rip me i was so on for the restock


----------



## Sholee

Amissapanda said:


> Browser open, but playing _Fantasy Life_, am I right?
> 
> (That's how I've been doing it, anyway. Multi-tasking for the win.)



ahahaha same!
<3 that game


----------



## PandaNikita

Actually I'll just give everyone one for free <3 If you don't already have one D:


----------



## roseychuu

buuunii said:


> Omg it scared me it was sayings my account was suspended ;-;


oh my goodness, same here ////

it seems to be working fine now though, i think?


----------



## Darkbrussel

share the love of the red candy :3 ?


----------



## Blizzard

I had one in the cart, confirmed checkout, screen blinked but I got nothing.  Sad.


----------



## Elise

Wait... I got 2? That was an accident but I'm not complaining I guess!


----------



## PandaNikita

I have 20 red candies to give to those that have been on for hours and don't have one yet!


----------



## Darkbrussel

PandaNikita said:


> Actually I'll just give everyone one for free <3 If you don't already have one D:



well you should check their inventories since some might just hide them xD


----------



## Dork

d o 
y ou
ever ju s t

THAT WAS SO QUICK HOLY CRAP


----------



## PandaNikita

Darkbrussel said:


> well you should check their inventories since some might just hide them xD



I know ;____; but seriously guys be honest! and I'll gift you one


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Well I don't need red candy. I just need a chocolate cake, taco, burrito, and enchilada collectibles from TBT.


----------



## buuunii

Wait was there a restock of red candy?


----------



## Dork

PandaNikita said:


> I have 20 red candies to give to those that have been on for hours and don't have one yet!



Aw that's super nice of you! Hopefully no one will try to hide theirs o:


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> I have 20 red candies to give to those that have been on for hours and don't have one yet!



cry i have been on for hours (does 2:50 pst to 6 pst count) but i already have one


----------



## Peisinoe

PandaNikita said:


> I have 20 red candies to give to those that have been on for hours and don't have one yet!



Or you could just sell them for actual store value. If they do have one or not that way no one will take advantage.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Did they only restock the red? Or are they gonna restock any others? 

I wanted the friggin red one, but I had one in my cart, checked out, and boom, gone.


----------



## Darkbrussel

PandaNikita said:


> I know ;____; but seriously guys be honest! and I'll gift you one



Panda, give one to Jovi, she always wanted one never got it  when you gift her, write a note that i told you about it xD


----------



## PandaNikita

Sorry mods and admins ;__; I'm a disappointment


----------



## kassie

buuunii said:


> Wait was there a restock of red candy?



Yeah, I guess. I don't know, happened so fast.


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> I have 20 red candies to give to those that have been on for hours and don't have one yet!



Nikki you are way too fast LOL


----------



## steen

PandaNikita said:


> I know ;____; but seriously guys be honest! and I'll gift you one



could I get one? wait did the restock JUST happen??? i was watching the shop but I guess I just missed it lol..


----------



## buuunii

selcouth said:


> Yeah, I guess. I don't know, happened so fast.



Apparently so lol


----------



## f11

PandaNikita said:


> I have 20 red candies to give to those that have been on for hours and don't have one yet!


Hi may you send one to my brother? His username is S-A-M, I really want to surprise him.


----------



## PandaNikita

Stina said:


> Or you could just sell them for actual store value. If they do have one or not that way no one will take advantage.


Naw this will be my halloween gift, I just want red and blue candies (5 of each XD)


----------



## NSFW

figujfiogif what a waste of time waiting


----------



## PandaNikita

*Could you guys leave a VM on my profile because this thread moves too fast, and I'll gift it to you, just don't lie about having one in your inventory ;___;*


----------



## Darkbrussel

PandaNikita said:


> Naw this will be my halloween gift, I just want red and blue candies (5 of each XD)



whats the secret behind being able to buy so many at once?


----------



## buuunii

I'm so scared about the blue
I've always missed restocks ;-;


----------



## Elise

I think it came in 2 parts. I had one in my cart then lost it, like last time. Then I refreshed and it was sold out, refreshed again and the option to purchase was there. I quickly clicked it but I think I might have clicked again accidentally because I apparently bought 2. 

Yeah, it happened really fast!


----------



## cinny

Elise said:


> Wait... I got 2? That was an accident but I'm not complaining I guess!



good job!!  ♥


----------



## PandaNikita

Darkbrussel said:


> whats the secret behind being able to buy so many at once?



Clicking fast ;__; and buuunii if I happen to be on I will get you a blue one


----------



## Blizzard

Darkbrussel said:


> well you should check their inventories since some might just hide them xD



I've been on all day hoping for another color.  It was my intent to get whatever came up and give to someone.  Yesterday someone on here helped me out.  Pay it forward.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> I have 20 red candies to give to those that have been on for hours and don't have one yet!



I'll buy one? Why not! How much? I only have like 100 I think so.  I already have some tho so if you don't want to sell LMK! <3


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> I'll buy one? Why not! How much? I only have like 100 I think so.  I already have some tho so if you don't want to sell LMK! <3


Free if you don't have one ;___;


----------



## Peisinoe

PandaNikita said:


> Clicking fast ;__; and buuunii if I happen to be on I will get you a blue one



Can you help me too? Lol you have the magic touch


----------



## roseychuu

wait, so the last restock of the day just happened without most people noticing? 



Elise said:


> I think it came in 2 parts. I had one in my cart then lost it, like last time. Then I refreshed and it was sold out, refreshed again and the option to purchase was there. I quickly clicked it but I think I might have clicked again accidentally because I apparently bought 2.
> 
> Yeah, it happened really fast!


it probably happened fast enough that i didn't even notice, despite checking the shop... /// but i'm happy you managed to buy two!


----------



## NSFW

ill prob give up on the blue candy since my internet is medium but im a fast clicker but i keep missing it dngdfgikfjig it disappears from my cart


----------



## PandaNikita

Stina said:


> Can you help me too? Lol you have the magic touch


Okay x_____x but I would like to give candies to those that don't own it so don't own a blue one D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> I'm so scared about the blue
> I've always missed restocks ;-;



I've been there for almost all of the candy ones but I'm SUPER lucky to get it into my cart and even luckier to actually buy it haha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Over 4,000 messages were posted on this thread this week. You must be desperate then.


----------



## buuunii

PandaNikita said:


> Clicking fast ;__; and buuunii if I happen to be on I will get you a blue one



Thank you ;w;
You're amazing hajaldhgsajad <-- *bunnii *****in*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Really hope I can grab a Blue Candy tomorrow, or at least for friends *if* I grab more...


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> Okay x_____x but I would like to give candies to those that don't own it so don't own a blue one D:



Can you save one for me too please ;_;


----------



## PandaNikita

*Sorry guys I have to eat ;__; Everyone that doesn't have a red candy VM me and I will gift it to you when I get back for free, I will be checking your inventory </3* (approx. 1 hour)


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> I've been there for almost all of the candy ones but I'm SUPER lucky to get it into my cart and even luckier to actually buy it haha.



Haha hopefully we can ninja everyone!


----------



## cinny

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Really hope I can grab a Blue Candy tomorrow, or at least for friends *if* I grab more...



same ^


----------



## Peisinoe

PandaNikita said:


> Okay x_____x but I would like to give candies to those that don't own it so don't own a blue one D:



I really don't have one. Lol I can take a pic of my inventory if you want.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Free if you don't have one ;___;



No, I have some so never mind. ^_^ I don't want to steal from people who don't have one.


----------



## PandaNikita

Sorry guys I have to eat ;__; Everyone that doesn't have a red candy VM me and I will gift it to you when I get back for free, I will be checking your inventory </3 (approx. 1 hour)


^This is getting buried ;__; brb guys


----------



## nard

PandaNikita said:


> Actually I'll just give everyone one for free <3 If you don't already have one D:



ahhh red candy is my dream~~


----------



## Juudai

PandaNikita said:


> Clicking fast ;__; and buuunii if I happen to be on I will get you a blue one


I always wonder how you guys can make commitments like that. Would stress me the hell out.
Super nice, though.

Guys it's pretty unlikely they'll get three blue candies. Don't pile on the stress.
Maybe just like keep a support group together.
You get one, and you get one, and you all get one.
If you work together.
//I'm not gonna be around tomorrow oooh but good luck


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> Clicking fast ;__; and buuunii if I happen to be on I will get you a blue one



can you try to get me one please?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

buuunii said:


> Haha hopefully we can ninja everyone!



I taught other users the word "sniped" in replacement to the word "ninja'd" so they say snipe instead of ninja.


----------



## PandaNikita

Sorry *Tina* and *Justin* for raiding the shop again... ;__;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> I really don't have one. Lol I can take a pic of my inventory if you want.



WE SHALL PROVE TO YOU, QUEEN OF CANDY/BUYING IT FROM SHOP


----------



## Darkbrussel

1 more min till the time span is over :O


----------



## buuunii

Apple2012 said:


> I taught other users the word "sniped" in replacement to the word "ninja'd" so they say snipe instead of ninja.



Cool! I'll still use ninja haha XD


----------



## Dasbreenee

Wait, so they're doing another restock tomorrow?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh gosh, that is _super_ generous of you Nikita!


----------



## gnoixaim

They didn't sell out as quickly as usual. I refreshed for a bit and they just sat there and Jeremy also restocked it twice : )


----------



## Alolan_Apples

buuunii said:


> Cool! I'll still use ninja haha XD



I like snipe better. I learned it from the forum games forum on LBPC.


----------



## Darkbrussel

hm.. they haven't striken over the timespan


----------



## buuunii

Apple2012 said:


> I like snipe better. I learned it from the forum games forum on LBPC.



I don't know what that is ._.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hm.If I sleep now, I'll be able to get up super early tomorrow and have a very slim chance of missing 0/more then 1 restock.


----------



## Darkbrussel

IS THERE GONNA BE MORE >O> ? now?


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> I don't know what that is ._.



Ninja'd works for me since I know what I'm talking about hehe heh.


----------



## PandaNikita

brb guys just vm for the red candy and ill gift it after i eat


----------



## Cuppycakez

Darkbrussel said:


> IS THERE GONNA BE MORE >O> ? now?



I don't think so.


----------



## Juudai

Unlikely.
I think it's all over for tonight guys.
If you stayed up late, get some rest.


----------



## Darkbrussel

who knows maybe the Blue one is coming now <.<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Juudai said:


> I always wonder how you guys can make commitments like that. Would stress me the hell out.
> Super nice, though.
> 
> Guys it's pretty unlikely they'll get three blue candies. Don't pile on the stress.
> Maybe just like keep a support group together.
> You get one, and you get one, and you all get one.
> If you work together.
> //I'm not gonna be around tomorrow oooh but good luck


^

Have a fighting spirit guys.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

buuunii said:


> I don't know what that is ._.



LBPC stands for Little Big Planet Central. It's the largest fansite for the Sony exclusive franchise Little Big Planet. LBPC is the TBT of Little Big Planet. Play, Create, and Share.


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> Ninja'd works for me since I know what I'm talking about hehe heh.



Heheh plus we get cool head bands.. I MEAN CANDY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darkbrussel said:


> who knows maybe the Blue one is coming now <.<



OMG JUST IMAGINE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> LBPC stands for Little Big Planet Central. It's the largest fansite for the Sony exclusive franchise Little Big Planet. LBPC is the TBT of Little Big Planet. Play, Create, and Share.



Ahh. I don't have a PS so that explains it lol


----------



## Darkbrussel

Anyone thinking of buying the 2ds bundle of OR or AS ?


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Haha hopefully we can ninja everyone!



We shall work as a team. We should do this. 

VM if you also think this should be a thing we could do hehe heh.


----------



## buuunii

The huge banner was taken down so I guess the red candy was the restock :'x


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Darkbrussel said:


> Anyone thinking of buying the 2ds bundle of OR or AS ?



What about a Nintendo 1DS?


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Heheh plus we get cool head bands.. I MEAN CANDY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OMG JUST IMAGINE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. I don't have a PS so that explains it lol



I also didn't know what the heck that was. BUT YES BLUE HEADBANDSSSSS


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

buuunii said:


> The huge banner was taken down so I guess the red candy was the restock :'x


Yup.

Bye bye banner. ;-;


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> We shall work as a team. We should do this.
> 
> VM if you also think this should be a thing we could do hehe heh.



Totally! Unfortunetly I have school tomorrow ;-;
I probably won't be on...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> What about a Nintendo 1DS?



Huh??!?!?

And yeah I guess.


----------



## Javocado

Blue Candy will be death of jav


----------



## Darkbrussel

I mean they are transparent in their respective colors



Spoiler: ORAS 2ds bundles


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> I also didn't know what the heck that was. BUT YES BLUE HEADBANDSSSSS



YAAAAAS GAGA YAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Mints

wait don't tell me I just missed the restock ;n;
this is just sad. the urge for collectibles isn't even real right now.
we can do like a tbt purge or something c:


----------



## buuunii

Javocado said:


> Blue Candy will be death of jav



I BELIEVE IN YOU JAV


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cuppycakez said:


> Huh??!?!?
> 
> And yeah I guess.



A Nintendo 1DS is like a 3DS or 2DS, but has only one screen, like the PlayStation Vita.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Darkbrussel said:


> I mean they are transparent in their respective colors
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ORAS 2ds bundles


I WANT THE BLUE ONE TO MATCH MY NINJA HEAD BAND EEEEK.


----------



## Toot

Aww impromptu sucks. Lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mints said:


> wait don't tell me I just missed the restock ;n;
> this is just sad. the urge for collectibles isn't even real right now.
> we can do like a tbt purge or something c:



It was red candies, so yeah guessing you missed it! PM Panda Nikkita (Sorry for the username spelling  ) She's giving out reds to people who don't have one for free.


----------



## Shina

Mints said:


> wait don't tell me I just missed the restock ;n;
> this is just sad. the urge for collectibles isn't even real right now.
> we can do like a tbt purge or something c:



Yaaas! I would totally do that. But I'm guessing your not the only one who missed out! I cry also ;(


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Aww impromptu sucks. Lol.



I prefer it since I check the shop so often at random times now. I probably would have caught this one if I wasn't brushing my teeth when it happened.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Darkbrussel said:


> I mean they are transparent in their respective colors
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ORAS 2ds bundles



Omg must have the blue one !!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Omg must have the blue one !!!



I know! SUCKS that I already have a 2ds and 3ds.


----------



## Lock

sew... this is working again?


----------



## Ayaya

Juudai said:


> I always wonder how you guys can make commitments like that. Would stress me the hell out.
> Super nice, though.
> 
> Guys it's pretty unlikely they'll get three blue candies. Don't pile on the stress.
> Maybe just like keep a support group together.
> You get one, and you get one, and you all get one.
> If you work together.
> //I'm not gonna be around tomorrow oooh but good luck



You're right   Sorry @PandaNikita, you're super kind for giving away all those candies. I hope you're enjoying your meal!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PandaNikita said:


> Actually I'll just give everyone one for free <3 If you don't already have one D:



Omg you took them all? Haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Omg you took them all? Haha



There were like 3 others so why not?


----------



## Juudai

Ayaya said:


> You're right   Sorry @PandaNikita, you're super kind for giving away all those candies. I hope you're enjoying your meal!


Oh, unrelated to all that, I've been meaning to tell you that I think your sig + avatar are gorgeous.<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

To remember the masterpiece banner~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> I know! SUCKS that I already have a 2ds and 3ds.



I don't have a 2DS yet ! But I have two 3DS :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Too bad Little Big Planet Central doesn't have the shopping feature, but at least it isn't as crowded as TBT.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Blue Candy will be death of jav


I'll do my best Jav.






You better do your best.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Cuppycakez said:


> I know! SUCKS that I already have a 2ds and 3ds.



i only have a 3ds, pre ordered Ruby, so whynot get the bundle with sapphire ;D right?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Blue candy tomorrow &#55356;&#57196;  Will there be a banner with the timeframe of restock? Its the last one I need a people love to sell them for more than 3k eep!


----------



## kassie

Blue candy will be the death of us all, haha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> Blue candy will be the death of us all, haha.


Aggred...


----------



## Cadbberry

Missed restock ;3;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Give me liberty or give me the blue candy collectible.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone has an extra they don't want mind giving it to me?:3. I'll probably miss it due to school and my crap internet :/


----------



## Frances-Simoun

selcouth said:


> Blue candy will be the death of us all, haha.



We'll make it through... With team work !


----------



## Juudai

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> To remember the masterpiece banner~



I still like this one more:





because dancing candy corn


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Juudai said:


> I still like this one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because dancing candy corn


Yes, dancing candy corn is best. <3


----------



## Javocado

selcouth said:


> Blue candy will be the death of us all, haha.



I'm dying first lol


----------



## roseychuu

selcouth said:


> Blue candy will be the death of us all, haha.


yeah, i have a feeling it will....



ObeseMudkipz said:


> If anyone has an extra they don't want mind giving it to me?:3. I'll probably miss it due to school and my crap internet :/


i have a feeling i'll end up missing it because of school too, sighs... /// we'll see how things work out for the both of us?



Juudai said:


> I still like this one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because dancing candy corn


me too! ♥ haha i took a screen shot of it at the time, too :')


----------



## Lock

lol was everyone refreshing the site this whole time?


----------



## Ayaya

Juudai said:


> Oh, unrelated to all that, I've been meaning to tell you that I think your sig + avatar are gorgeous.<3



Thanks for the compliment <3 and I've said this before but I love your sigs, they're very creative lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Go ahead and get the blue candy. I'm going to enjoy missing out on the restock. And don't forget, this Friday is Black Friday. I'm going to stay away.

So after all, I rather have liberty over the blue candy.


----------



## Cadbberry

I got school thursday and friday, no blue for me ;3;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> I'm dying first lol


Nooo Jav! Have hope! ;-;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

roseychuu said:


> i have a feeling i'll end up missing it because of school too, sighs... /// we'll see how things work out for the both of us?



Hope you get one <3! I'll probably get it hut when it's in my cart someone will swoop in and take it. If all fails I guess I'll stick with my red candies and cake


----------



## Juudai

Ayaya said:


> Thanks for the compliment <3 and I've said this before but I love your sigs, they're very creative lol


Hehehe<3
I think I've actually seen other pictures of it before. Is it a visual novel or...? o:

All this talk of school is making me happy I don't have it anymore.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> Go ahead and get the blue candy. I'm going to enjoy missing out on the restock. And don't forget, this Friday is Black Friday. I'm going to stay away.
> 
> So after all, I rather have liberty over the blue candy.



But it's not even close to Thanksgiving? :/


----------



## ChocolateChips

Wait hold up- so when is the next restock going to be at then?


----------



## Maruchan

selcouth said:


> Blue candy will be the death of us all, haha.



^ This. 
It'd be, at the very least, a self-inflicted(?) DDoS attack. *__*


----------



## Cuppycakez

ChocolateChips said:


> Wait hold up- so when is the next restock going to be at then?



No one knows right now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ChocolateChips said:


> Wait hold up- so when is the next restock going to be at then?



In ten years.


----------



## roseychuu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hope you get one <3! I'll probably get it hut when it's in my cart someone will swoop in and take it. If all fails I guess I'll stick with my red candies and cake


you're so sweet :') also thank you for the kind words earlier about the green candy! (I wasn't able to reply at the time because I was busy, and then that post ended up being buried in all these newer posts ///)
I do hope you end up getting one too though! The blue candy would really suit you and mudkip, especially!


----------



## Juudai

ChocolateChips said:


> Wait hold up- so when is the next restock going to be at then?



It's a mystery. 
But tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Cadbberry

ChocolateChips said:


> Wait hold up- so when is the next restock going to be at then?


----------



## Sholee

i dont think justin will announce the restock time for tomorrow
you guys broke the forums earlier


----------



## Cuppycakez

*wants to sleep now and wake up at 4AM tomorrow* 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> i dont think justin will announce the restock time for tomorrow
> you guys broke the forums earlier



Yeah haha.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

They restocked red candies. 

Noooooooooooooooooooo

 ;-;


----------



## Maruchan

The Blues can also arrived when it strikes midnight somewhere on the west/east coast? Which is less than 4.5 hrs from now....


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gonna go hang at the money earning forums for 30 then off to bed to wake up super early I guess!  YAYYYYYYY


----------



## Cadbberry

ObeseMudkipz said:


> They restocked red candies.
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ;-;



Missed it XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Maruchan said:


> The Blues can also arrived when it strikes midnight somewhere on the west/east coast? Which is less than 4.5 hrs from now....



I doubt it will come right at midnight tho. Justin don't do that


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cadbberry said:


> Missed it XD



Me too ;-;  south park why you do this


----------



## PandaNikita

Hi guys I'm back I think my gut it gonna burst ;___; I ate super quick (thank you cuppycakez for telling people  )


----------



## Cadbberry

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Me too ;-;  south park why you do this



School why you do this


----------



## Cuppycakez

Already the 30th in UK I know.


----------



## PandaNikita

*gifting everyone now/checking their inventories*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PandaNikita said:


> *gifting everyone now/checking their inventories*



Gifttt meeee friiieeeeennddd


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Hi guys I'm back I think my gut it gonna burst ;___; I ate super quick (thank you cuppycakez for telling people  )



Yeah! Sure thing! If your being this kind the LEAST I can do is help promote your kindness!


----------



## kassie

Is it even possible to check people's inventories? o wo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Me too ;-;  south park why you do this



I didn't watch South Park since SuddenLink dropped Viacom.


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> Is it even possible to check people's inventories? o wo



Not even sure.


----------



## kassie

Cuppycakez said:


> Not even sure.



I'm pretty sure it's not, but oh well lol.


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Gifttt meeee friiieeeeennddd


maybe if I run out of people that want them ;___;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Apple2012 said:


> I didn't watch South Park since SuddenLink dropped Viacom.



The whole blue candy thing is pretty hairy


----------



## Ayaya

Juudai said:


> Hehehe<3
> I think I've actually seen other pictures of it before. Is it a visual novel or...? o:
> 
> All this talk of school is making me happy I don't have it anymore.



Yeah, it's an otome game titled Ken ga Kimi. On top of the super gorgeous art, the game is really polished and had a really good plot. Highly recommended if you're a fan of these type of games c:

and to stay on-topic, I hope they'll be kind since this is the last candy T_T I want to ask that we all don't hoard for ourselves but in truth, everyone has the right to hoard the candies  It's frowned upon but there's no rule against it.


----------



## Javocado

selcouth said:


> Is it even possible to check people's inventories? o wo



Probably means checking stuff that's displayed.
That'd change to game if you can check that hidden stuff lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I end up buying a blue candy, I know who to give it to.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> If I end up buying a blue candy, I know who to give it to.



Who? Now I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to know.


----------



## Ayaya

selcouth said:


> Is it even possible to check people's inventories? o wo



If they put it as hidden then no, only mods can see hidden collectibles.


----------



## Skyfall

Slightly off topic from candies,  have you guys noticed that the last tree ghost has a golden egg?  I thought only jennifer had one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Skyfall said:


> Slightly off topic from candies,  have you guys noticed that the last tree ghost has a golden egg?  I thought only jennifer had one.



HOW DO I SEE THIS PERSON?!?! Ghost?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Skyfall said:


> Slightly off topic from candies,  have you guys noticed that the last tree ghost has a golden egg?  I thought only jennifer had one.



Who's that?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Who's that?



It's a secret.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bleh I need to know! I heard there was only 1 on the whole forum. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> It's a secret.



Aw!! She can't say something then not tell us!


----------



## Cadbberry

Totally didn't post on its page XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Totally didn't post on its page XD


OH yeah. Danny Phantom posted himself! <3


----------



## Guero101

Haha I'm so over this!!!! I missed 30+ plus pages!!! Me thinking this site was still down because I would hit refresh when it was saying account suspended!!!! Apparently I had to close the window and open the site up again!!! So the sites been up for a good while now!!! And of course I missed the restock because of this!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> OH yeah. Danny Phantom posted himself! <3



Shhhhh don't tell them XD


----------



## PandaNikita

Btw I gifted everyone who left me a vm asking do you guys know anyone in need of red candy? that doesn't have one and that won't resell


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cadbberry said:


> Shhhhh don't tell them XD



Stahp. Y u so mean to meh?


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> Btw I gifted everyone who left me a vm asking do you guys know anyone in need of red candy? that doesn't have one and that won't resell



Your so kind :3


----------



## Cuppycakez

I Don't see their golden egg. :O


----------



## Cadbberry

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Stahp. Y u so mean to meh?



What? was I mean.... I am sorry <3 Please forgive me


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Do you guys know if there are going to be anymore restocks today?


----------



## Cuppycakez

But..b-b-but there is no Golden egg....for them.... :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



ADanishMuffin said:


> Do you guys know if there are going to be anymore restocks today?



Ya never know. But I doubt there will be one for a while as it's kind of getting late in Murrica. Well where I am.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cadbberry said:


> What? was I mean.... I am sorry <3 Please forgive me



Nah you weren't mine!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw, don't have that many posts. They'll reset soon! Bummer


----------



## Guero101

Haha I'm so over this!!!! I missed 30+ plus pages!!! Me thinking this site was still down because I would hit refresh when it was saying account suspended!!!! Apparently I had to close the window and open the site up again!!! So the sites been up for a good while now!!! And of course I missed the restock because of this!! Blahh!!!


----------



## PandaNikita

Guero101 said:


> Haha I'm so over this!!!! I missed 30+ plus pages!!! Me thinking this site was still down because I would hit refresh when it was saying account suspended!!!! Apparently I had to close the window and open the site up again!!! So the sites been up for a good while now!!! And of course I missed the restock because of this!! Blahh!!!



want a red candy?


----------



## kassie

Guero101 said:


> Haha I'm so over this!!!! I missed 30+ plus pages!!! Me thinking this site was still down because I would hit refresh when it was saying account suspended!!!! Apparently I had to close the window and open the site up again!!! So the sites been up for a good while now!!! And of course I missed the restock because of this!! Blahh!!!



Aw ): That sucks.


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> Aw ): That sucks.



That does suck! But I love your signature!


----------



## kassie

Cuppycakez said:


> That does suck! But I love your signature!



Lol thanks x) Thought I would join in with all the Halloween/candy siggies ~


----------



## Guero101

PandaNikita said:


> want a red candy?



Oh no thank you  you've been kind enough to me already. I'm just not gonna get anything from a restock. I'd like to buy some for friends.


----------



## PandaNikita

Guero101 said:


> Oh no thank you  you've been kind enough to me already. I'm just not gonna get anything from a restock. I'd like to buy some for friends.


I can gift it to you for your friends  I have a bunch left and I want them to go to those that don't have one :c


----------



## MisterEnigma

PandaNikita said:


> Btw I gifted everyone who left me a vm asking do you guys know anyone in need of red candy? that doesn't have one and that won't resell



I can't remember for sure, but I think Shirohibiki never got a red candy, she's been out all day dealing with therapy. If anyone wanted to give her one, I'm sure she'd appreciate it a lot. I'd be willing to pay too for her, if needed.


----------



## PandaNikita

MisterEnigma said:


> I can't remember for sure, but I think Shirohibiki never got a red candy, she's been out all day dealing with therapy. If anyone wanted to give her one, I'm sure she'd appreciate it a lot. I'd be willing to pay too for her, if needed.


Oh yes I forgot, I will gift her one, I promised her :O

Thanks for reminding me! No need to pay


----------



## MisterEnigma

PandaNikita said:


> Oh yes I forgot, I will gift her one, I promised her :O
> 
> Thanks for reminding me! No need to pay




Aw, thanks! I'm sure she'll be really happy when she logs on.


----------



## iamthewalurs007

I too experienced the site suspended thing.  Weird.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PandaNikita said:


> want a red candy?



Best tbt user right there. Love what you're doing!


----------



## nard

Is the banner for the shop down or is it just my iPad?


Also, following the schedule from that banner, should there be a restock somewhere between 10 - 12 EST? Or was that canceled?


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Best tbt user right there. Love what you're doing!


thank you kind sir T^T I wanted to give back to the community *after taking their candy ;_; *


----------



## Sholee

Fuzzling said:


> Is the banner for the shop down or is it just my iPad?
> 
> 
> Also, following the schedule from that banner, should there be a restock somewhere between 10 - 12 EST? Or was that canceled?



your off by 2 hours, it was 8 - 10 EST
they restocked the red candies


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Is the banner for the shop down or is it just my iPad?
> 
> 
> Also, following the schedule from that banner, should there be a restock somewhere between 10 - 12 EST? Or was that canceled?



?That old banner is gone.  The times on it don't count anymore


----------



## PandaNikita

If anyone wanted a red candy to gift to their friends let me know


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Fuzzling said:


> Is the banner for the shop down or is it just my iPad?
> 
> 
> Also, following the schedule from that banner, should there be one from 10 - 12 EST?



It's down because all the restocks are over. (for now) The 10-12 EST restock is also over. (I think, I'm not 100% sure. :/ )


----------



## nard

Sholee said:


> your off by 2 hours, it was 8 - 10 EST
> they restocked the red candies




Ahhh, okay. 


Yay, I can sleep~


Night everyone! Also, thanks Nikita for the red candy!


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> Btw I gifted everyone who left me a vm asking do you guys know anyone in need of red candy? that doesn't have one and that won't resell



I checked my old giveaway thread and Hikari, Bird, Freckles and a few more still didn't get one o:

Also why are you giving me a red candy akhsfkja


----------



## PandaNikita

Ayaya said:


> I checked my old giveaway thread and Hikari, Bird, Freckles and a few more still didn't get one o:
> 
> Also why are you giving me a red candy akhsfkja


Because you asked for one D: and I'll gift them one, I think Bird told me he had one..?


----------



## Kiikay

zzzzz blue candy <3
I dont think I'll be online much to even have a chance to get one T.T


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> Because you asked for one D: and I'll gift them one, I think Bird told me he had one..?



Ah, okay. I hope you don't mind me giving it away to someone who doesn't have it yet? I'll give it to Holla since they don't have the red candy too ;_;


----------



## PandaNikita

Kiikay said:


> zzzzz blue candy <3
> I dont think I'll be online much to even have a chance to get one T.T


If I'm able to get one I'll save it for you, I'm almost an insomniac T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> Ah, okay. I hope you don't mind me giving it away to someone who doesn't have it yet? I'll give it to Holla since they don't have the red candy too ;_;


That's cool, I think I gave them a candy already? It might have been a yellow one though


----------



## buuunii

What about blue candeeeeee


----------



## Guero101

Thank you Panda Nikita. I won't need one. My friend opened up an art shop and is taking collectibles as payment and now has more collectibles than me. Lol

Your super kind though for offering again. You rock


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> That's cool, I think I gave them a candy already? It might have been a yellow one though



I think it's the yellow candy? I sent them the one I have and keeping the one I got from you <3 Thank you!


----------



## buuunii

Guero101 said:


> Thank you Panda Nikita. I won't need one. My friend opened up an art shop and is taking collectibles as payment and now has more collectibles than me. Lol
> 
> Your super kind though for offering again. You rock



Thats a pretty good idea...


----------



## PandaNikita

@Guero thank you D: 
@Ayaya, I just checked and it is yellow  and thanks <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Thats a pretty good idea...


^that's what I'm doing when I open an art thread :c but my art isn't that great so I probably won't get collectibles


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hei guise. Join my giveaway if you dont have a green candy!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hei guise. Join my giveaway if you dont have a green candy!



That's very kind of you! Thanks for giving chances to get a Green Candy to people who don't have one.


----------



## buuunii

PandaNikita said:


> @Guero thank you D:
> @Ayaya, I just checked and it is yellow  and thanks <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> ^that's what I'm doing when I open an art thread :c but my art isn't that great so I probably won't get collectibles



BELIEVE IN YOURSELF. YOU WILL GET ALL THE COLLECTIBLES!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Thats a pretty good idea...



That's a really good job. Especially for you since you can actually draw, unlike some people... -_-
 Talking about me here^^^^
   cause I can't draw for the life of me ;-;​


----------



## PandaNikita

buuunii said:


> BELIEVE IN YOURSELF. YOU WILL GET ALL THE COLLECTIBLES!!!


Thank you T^T I only want blue and red candies though


----------



## buuunii

Everyone is just so nice today ;v;


----------



## Javocado

Love how this candy is bringing out some of the best of us.
Hopefully you are all so kind when the Blues roll around and I don't get one lol.


----------



## buuunii

PandaNikita said:


> Thank you T^T I only want blue and red candies though



I only want blue candies and peaches... we might cry a lil ; m ;


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Hai guys ~ has there been any word of when the blue will come out? Been super busy today :c


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> That's a really good job. Especially for you since you can actually draw, unlike some people... -_-
> Talking about me here^^^^
> cause I can't draw for the life of me ;-;​



IM NOT THAT GOOD JUST PRACTICE GURL


----------



## Lock

lolz the BellTree Twitter account got my Twitter account suspended for "accidentally being associated with a spam group" and it told me not to add 2000 people.... I'm laughing so hard cause all I did was retweek. I want to say this was a sign from some mysterious force #SheniquaShutdownContinues


----------



## Guero101

Lockfancy said:


> lolz the BellTree Twitter account got my Twitter account suspended for "accidentally being associated with a spam group" and it told me not to add 2000 people.... I'm laughing so hard cause all I did was retweek. I want to say this was a sign from some mysterious force #SheniquaShutdownContinues



I know who you are!!! #SheniquaShutdown


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> Love how this candy is bringing out some of the best of us.
> Hopefully you are all so kind when the Blues roll around and I don't get one lol.


I just want at least one blue one, but it's no big deal, I just hope I get tips when I make that art thread :C



Lockfancy said:


> lolz the BellTree Twitter account got my Twitter account suspended for "accidentally being associated with a spam group" and it told me not to add 2000 people.... I'm laughing so hard cause all I did was retweek. I want to say this was a sign from some mysterious force #SheniquaShutdownContinues


Uh Oh I better go into hiding, I gifted I think over 20 red candies already x___x pls no one hurt me!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Skyfall said:


> Slightly off topic from candies,  have you guys noticed that the last tree ghost has a golden egg?  I thought only jennifer had one.


Lol yes, technically there is two. But Last Tree Ghost is there to troll. 
I've known this since Easter, when the event was around. It posted in the event thread to troll us.


----------



## Lock

Guero101 said:


> I know who you are!!! #SheniquaShutdown



#mysecretisout


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> #mysecretisout


are you a hoarder?


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> I just want at least one blue one, but it's no big deal, I just hope I get tips when I make that art thread :C
> 
> Uh Oh I better go into hiding, I gifted I think over 20 red candies already x___x pls no one hurt me!



Gifting is better than inflating


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Gifting is better than inflating


I know right  gotta fight that inflation by ruining the economy with free candy O_O
did you see the drawing I posted here?


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> are you a hoarder?



lmao just a pokemon hoarder. Actually I've only used my twitter account to enter my kid into a contest I saw on tv... But there is a nice picture of my kid with his party hat on.


----------



## Kiikay

Huueeee Panda is really kind <3


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> lmao just a pokemon hoarder. Actually I've only used my twitter account to enter my kid into a contest I saw on tv... But there is a nice picture of my kid with his party hat on.


Oh no trying to get your kid in the fame and fortune life? haha


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> I know right  gotta fight that inflation by ruining the economy with free candy O_O
> did you see the drawing I posted here?



dude I missed everything that happened lmao


----------



## PandaNikita

Kiikay said:


> Huueeee Panda is really kind <3


They're just pictures under the avatar haha ty ty


----------



## NSFW

off topic but mad bc my makeup for halloween is not drying so welp no face makeup for me


----------



## PandaNikita

@Lockfancy: when TBT shutdown I drew and posted this real quick D:


Spoiler: omg












- - - Post Merge - - -



hellaradcaitlin said:


> off topic but mad bc my makeup for halloween is not drying so welp no face makeup for me


IMPROV!

I have had the same thing happened but since I love Halloween it hasn't stopped me D:


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> @Lockfancy: when TBT shutdown I drew and posted this real quick D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IMPROV!
> 
> I have had the same thing happened but since I love Halloween it hasn't stopped me D:



idhguifhg i wanted to do jack from the night b4 xmas but it wont dry (makeup i bought from halloween store) which  made me sad


----------



## Kiikay

hellaradcaitlin said:


> off topic but mad bc my makeup for halloween is not drying so welp no face makeup for me




what are you for halloween?


----------



## NSFW

Kiikay said:


> what are you for halloween?



nothing i just wanted to do some makeup


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> idhguifhg i wanted to do jack from the night b4 xmas but it wont dry (makeup i bought from halloween store) which  made me sad



are you using grease paint makeup?


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> @Lockfancy: when TBT shutdown I drew and posted this real quick D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: omg



have I ever mentioned that I really like yer signature?

Im gunna say those are some scary puppy dog eyes hahaha 
Man I can't draw cute things....


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> are you using grease paint makeup?



i think i am 
when i touch it its so sensitive


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Love how this candy is bringing out some of the best of us.
> Hopefully you are all so kind when the Blues roll around and I don't get one lol.


Share the love <3
I wonder how many will be stocked.

JAV, I WILL TRY! I LOVE YOU MAN! D;


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i think i am
> when i touch it its so sensitive



When you touch your face? Would you like to see my skull makeup?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lockfancy said:


> have I ever mentioned that I really like yer signature?
> 
> Im gunna say those are some scary puppy dog eyes hahaha
> Man I can't draw cute things....


Lol its a death stare for candy XD and you draw awesome things D: and I know I like the bff in my sig too <3


----------



## NSFW

yeah the makeup on the face i guess
sure!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kiikay said:


> Huueeee Panda is really kind <3


Panda is more than kind, she's awesome. <3

SOMEONE MAKE HER A CAKE!


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> When you touch your face? Would you like to see my skull makeup?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol its a death stare for candy XD and you draw awesome things D: and I know I like the bff in my sig too <3



I will say thats the cutest picture I've ever drawn and its special to you XD


----------



## PandaNikita

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Panda is more than kind, she's awesome. <3
> 
> SOMEONE MAKE HER A CAKE!


I'll bake you guys a virtual cake so that we can have a virtual TBT party at Disneyworld with every species of pokemon and all the animals from AC


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> I'll bake you guys a virtual cake so that we can have a virtual TBT party at Disneyworld with every species of pokemon and all the animals from AC


DEAL! But the cake is for you <3


----------



## oath2order

THE BLUE CANDY IS IN STOCK NOW

kekeke not really


----------



## NSFW

oath2order said:


> THE BLUE CANDY IS IN STOCK NOW
> 
> kekeke not really



cry


----------



## PandaNikita

oath2order said:


> THE BLUE CANDY IS IN STOCK NOW
> 
> kekeke not really



liess ;____; </3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

oath2order said:


> THE BLUE CANDY IS IN STOCK NOW
> 
> kekeke not really


LIES! ;w;


----------



## oath2order

I CAN SEE IT IT'S TOTALLY THERE


----------



## NSFW

oath2order said:


> I CAN SEE IT IT'S TOTALLY THERE



me too


----------



## Kiikay

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Panda is more than kind, she's awesome. <3
> 
> SOMEONE MAKE HER A CAKE!



*bakes cake and ties it on pidgeon's feet to send to Panda* fly my dear avian.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

oath2order said:


> I CAN SEE IT IT'S TOTALLY THERE


Someone needs their eyes checked.


----------



## PandaNikita

Spoiler: omg guys its ugly



jk its my face, didn't spend too much time for the makeup because I was on my way to class lol








- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> *bakes cake and ties it on pidgeon's feet to send to Panda* fly my dear avian.


It's delicious! *goes to eat it but Stitches beats her to it ;__; *


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kiikay said:


> *bakes cake and ties it on pidgeon's feet to send to Panda* fly my dear avian.


...for a second there I thought you added a pigeon's feet to the cake.


----------



## roseychuu

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: omg guys its ugly
> 
> 
> 
> jk its my face, didn't spend too much time for the makeup because I was on my way to class lol


oh my goodness, that's you? //// that's amazing, i wish i could personally do things like that with makeup! seeing all these halloween makeup tutorials I've seen around youtube lately as well have been really impressive


----------



## PandaNikita

roseychuu said:


> oh my goodness, that's you? //// that's amazing, i wish i could personally do things like that with makeup! seeing all these halloween makeup tutorials I've seen around youtube lately as well have been really impressive


You guys should check out MadeYewLook on youtube, lex is the queen of halloween makeup! I am meerly a mortal to her ;___; this is from last year, this year my bf and I are going to be pirates~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: omg guys its ugly
> 
> 
> 
> jk its my face, didn't spend too much time for the makeup because I was on my way to class lol


Ugly? You're awesome, your pretty~


----------



## oath2order

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Someone needs their eyes checked.



Excuse you.


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: omg guys its ugly
> 
> 
> 
> jk its my face, didn't spend too much time for the makeup because I was on my way to class lol



Wow that looks really good! I like the teeth part especially, pretty detailed.


----------



## Lock

-texting husband while he's at work brb to comment on halloween makeup in a while-


----------



## PandaNikita

oath2order said:


> Excuse you.



Yes it's obviously there ;__;


----------



## oath2order

PandaNikita said:


> Yes it's obviously there ;__;



WELL I CAN SEE IT.


----------



## LyraVale

So what's the news? I gave up after the site went down, so all I know is I missed a red candy restock.

Anything else?


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: omg guys its ugly
> 
> 
> 
> jk its my face, didn't spend too much time for the makeup because I was on my way to class lol



Wow, you look awesome! : D


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: omg guys its ugly
> 
> 
> 
> jk its my face, didn't spend too much time for the makeup because I was on my way to class lol



BUT IT LOOKS AWESOME did you do the makeup yourself? *_*




(Also, isn't this the thread for restock discussion... we might get a warning from mods ;_


----------



## oath2order

LyraVale said:


> So what's the news? I gave up after the site went down, so all I know is I missed a red candy restock.
> 
> Anything else?



Blue candy is in the store now


----------



## PandaNikita

LyraVale said:


> So what's the news? I gave up after the site went down, so all I know is I missed a red candy restock.
> 
> Anything else?



I bought nearly all the candy and gifted it to people for free ;___; other than that nothing new ..


----------



## LyraVale

oath2order said:


> Blue candy is in the store now



Oh hush...I wasn't born yesterday lol


----------



## PandaNikita

@everyone: yes I did it myself, thank you for the kinds word ;___; I might want to open a halloween thread in the basement but it will die when october is over ;_______;


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> I bought nearly all the candy and gifted it to people for free ;___; other than that nothing new ..



Well that's not news. You've always been nice like that, Sheniqua Hood.


----------



## Kiikay

Who wants to run to mcdonalds wif me, I want icecream. huzzah~


----------



## oath2order

LyraVale said:


> Oh hush...I wasn't born yesterday lol



um i have picture proof so excuse you #rude


----------



## roseychuu

PandaNikita said:


> You guys should check out MadeYewLook on youtube, lex is the queen of halloween makeup! I am meerly a mortal to her ;___; this is from last year, this year my bf and I are going to be pirates~


(oh, i'll be sure to check her channel out!) but still, lovely job! better than what i could do laughs //// and ooo that sounds super fun ;u; i hope you two enjoy yourselves! i'm hoping to be alice one day for halloween, she's one of my favorites characters



oath2order said:


> Excuse you.


i hate how gullible i am when it comes to these sort of things especially.. ///



PandaNikita said:


> @everyone: yes I did it myself, thank you for the kinds word ;___; I might want to open a halloween thread in the basement but it will die when october is over ;_______;


there are still two more days left, i'm sure it isn't too late


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

oath2order said:


> Excuse you.


??????

What. Is my view of the shop glitched?
Seriously, I don't see it. o-o'


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> @everyone: yes I did it myself, thank you for the kinds word ;___; I might want to open a halloween thread in the basement but it will die when october is over ;_______;



I'm sure a lot of people would be around on Halloween for the candy restock  Open the thread!


----------



## kassie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ??????
> 
> What. Is my view of the shop glitched?
> Seriously, I don't see it. o-o'



I don't see it either.. o -o;


----------



## LyraVale

oath2order said:


> um i have picture proof so excuse you #rude



lol...ok ok...it's there. If it makes you happy, it's there. There's one just for you.


----------



## PandaNikita

...


----------



## Justin

You guys are getting trolled hard by Oath btw, there's no blue candy. 

_sorryforruiningyourfunoathstopbullyinginnocentgulliblecollecters_


----------



## PandaNikita

The mods obviously don't see me when I'm incognito~


----------



## LyraVale

Wait, Oath, buy it then. It says purchase! It might be your only chance...


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> You guys are getting trolled hard by Oath btw, there's no blue candy.
> 
> _sorryforruiningyourfunoathstopbullyinginnocentgulliblecollecters_







LyraVale said:


> Wait, Oath, buy it then. It says purchase! It might be your only chance...



I realize it would have been more believable if I had made the red and green candies as in stock too.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> You guys are getting trolled hard by Oath btw, there's no blue candy.
> 
> _sorryforruiningyourfunoathstopbullyinginnocentgulliblecollecters_



#GoodguyJustin


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Anyone else on pins and needles for the blue candy stock?


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: omg guys its ugly
> 
> 
> 
> jk its my face, didn't spend too much time for the makeup because I was on my way to class lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> It's delicious! *goes to eat it but Stitches beats her to it ;__; *



more beautiful w that flower crown or something
thats good shading!!!


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> ...



Oh I love when people post their open tabs, I get all kinds of nosy. What's neko maid? Is it good? lol


----------



## PandaNikita

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Anyone else on pins and needles for the blue candy stock?


no just pins...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> You guys are getting trolled hard by Oath btw, there's no blue candy.
> 
> _sorryforruiningyourfunoathstopbullyinginnocentgulliblecollecters_


I had a feeling it might of been just an image put together. ;-;
Sigh.

Nice one oath2order. You got us.


----------



## oath2order

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Anyone else on pins and needles for the blue candy stock?



That's why I decided to have some fun with ya'll


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> more beautiful w that flower crown or something
> thats good shading!!!


I made the flower crown in my college's locker room XD did my makeup there too lol



LyraVale said:


> Oh I love when people post their open tabs, I get all kinds of nosy. What's neko maid? Is it good? lol


it's **** jkjkjk~ It's a reference for my friend's drawing that I'm doing~`


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Anyone else on pins and needles for the blue candy stock?


Yes! ;____;


----------



## LyraVale

oath2order said:


> I realize it would have been more believable if I had made the red and green candies as in stock too.



It would have been better if the blue was sold out actually. That's what we're used to seeing...it's been burned into our brains, we would have had a gut reaction.


----------



## Cadbberry

I want a blue sooooo super bad ;3;


----------



## oath2order

Kinda surprised nobody called out how the 99 pricing font size looked a teeny bit too large and how "Blue" seemed a little cramped.


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> it's **** jkjkjk~ It's a reference for my friend's drawing that I'm doing~`



Oh, haha, it said anime, so I thought you were watching something. XD

And judging by your makeup skills I'm sure it's good too.


----------



## kassie

oath2order said:


> Kinda surprised nobody called out how the 99 pricing font size looked a teeny bit too large and how "Blue" seemed a little cramped.



Just the "B" in Blue looked odd to me.


----------



## roseychuu

oath2order said:


> Kinda surprised nobody called out how the 99 pricing font size looked a teeny bit too large and how "Blue" seemed a little cramped.


I noticed actually  i figured it was photoshoped in some way! (even though I still ended up checking out of curiosity... //)


----------



## Vizionari

oath2order said:


> Kinda surprised nobody called out how the 99 pricing font size looked a teeny bit too large and how "Blue" seemed a little cramped.



or that it should have been 119 bells.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> It would have been better if the blue was sold out actually. That's what we're used to seeing...it's been burned into our brains, we would have had a gut reaction.


Yup...


----------



## aleshapie

OK...Blue Candies and APPLES....WHY are there no perfect apples??!!


----------



## PandaNikita

LyraVale said:


> Oh, haha, it said anime, so I thought you were watching something. XD
> 
> And judging by your makeup skills I'm sure it's good too.


lol maybe, maybe not, I'll let you all know when I open an art thread


----------



## oath2order

roseychuu said:


> I noticed actually  i figured it was photoshoped in some way! (even though I still ended up checking out of curiosity... //)



Paint.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

oath2order said:


> Kinda surprised nobody called out how the 99 pricing font size looked a teeny bit too large and how "Blue" seemed a little cramped.


I bet none of us fully viewed the image. We just jumped like wtf?!


----------



## oath2order

Vizionari said:


> or that it should have been 119 bells.



Details for next time


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> lol maybe, maybe not, I'll let you all know when I open an art thread



I'd love to see that.


----------



## Juudai

Do you guys intend to camp out all night for this candy, because that's craazy


----------



## PandaNikita

oath2order said:


> Details for next time



You should post it tomorrow when Justin and Jeremy are on


----------



## NSFW

am i the only one that didnt fall for oaths trick


----------



## PandaNikita

Juudai said:


> Do you guys intend to camp out all night for this candy, because that's craazy


I never really sleep O_O might as well lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



hellaradcaitlin said:


> am i the only one that didnt fall for oaths trick


No haha  but a few did


----------



## oath2order

PandaNikita said:


> You should post it tomorrow when Justin and Jeremy are on



Justin and Jeremy are on right now...They're in IRC


----------



## roseychuu

oath2order said:


> Paint.


hehe, close enough! it's still some sort of editing


----------



## LyraVale

Crazy? Us? pfft...

Actually, do we have any guesses/hints about the next restock?


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> I never really sleep O_O might as well lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> No haha  but a few did



how many days have you been up
beat the record 
stay up for 30 days jk no


----------



## LyraVale

hellaradcaitlin said:


> am i the only one that didnt fall for oaths trick



I didn't fall for it, but first I checked the shop anyway to make sure. XD


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> I never really sleep O_O might as well lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> No haha  but a few did



You don't sleep? Sleep is good :O


----------



## oath2order

Things are gonna get spooky here.


----------



## PandaNikita

oath2order said:


> Justin and Jeremy are on right now...They're in IRC


I meant when there's a bunch of users on this thread waiting for the blue candy restock 

@people lol: I can't get sleep because I think a lot so I try to pass the time than lying in bed doing nothing


----------



## LyraVale

oath2order said:


> Things are gonna get spooky here.



Any hints in the IRC?


----------



## oath2order

LyraVale said:


> Any hints in the IRC?



I just notice things


----------



## Juudai

My motivation to sleep is that I get to eat breakfast in the morning.
That thought is very exciting to me.

to keep on-topic
umm
Candy is a terrible breakfast food?


----------



## NSFW

PandaNikita said:


> I meant when there's a bunch of users on this thread waiting for the blue candy restock
> 
> @people lol: I can't get sleep because I think a lot so I try to pass the time than lying in bed doing nothing



sleeping pills jk they knock u out for like 15-10 hours


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> sleeping pills jk they knock u out for like 15-10 hours


Food comas :b


----------



## Javocado

Wanna not get a blue candy just so I can say "I blue it".


----------



## oath2order

Seriously gonna be gettin' spooky soon


----------



## Vizionari

Javocado said:


> Wanna not get a blue candy just so I can say "I blue it".



Punny.


----------



## Ayaya

Javocado said:


> Wanna not get a blue candy just so I can say "I blue it".



I'M LAUGHING
Is it the 30th in PST yet? Looking forward to what events the mods have in store for us...


----------



## oath2order

Ayaya said:


> I'M LAUGHING
> Is it the 30th in PST yet? Looking forward to what events the mods have in store for us...



It's not. It's only 9PM for them


----------



## Vizionari

Ayaya said:


> I'M LAUGHING
> Is it the 30th in PST yet? Looking forward to what events the mods have in store for us...



Lol no. Still the 29th c;


----------



## Kiikay

Javocado said:


> Wanna not get a blue candy just so I can say "I blue it".



I Laughed LOL. nooo.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

oath2order said:


> Things are gonna get spooky here.


Its near Halloween, why not.



Javocado said:


> Wanna not get a blue candy just so I can say "I blue it".


LOL

I told you, have hope man.


----------



## LyraVale

Juudai said:


> My motivation to sleep is that I get to eat breakfast in the morning.
> That thought is very exciting to me.



haha, that's the thing that gets me OUT of bed in the morning. XD


----------



## Javocado

Ayaya said:


> I'M LAUGHING
> Is it the 30th in PST yet? Looking forward to what events the mods have in store for us...




It is 9:38 on best coast.


----------



## Lock

@*PN* I'm late but that Sugar Skull makeup is insane. (That is what it's called right?) also you are very purdy which I'm sure is also the case without face makeup


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> You guys are getting trolled hard by Oath btw, there's no blue candy.
> 
> _sorryforruiningyourfunoathstopbullyinginnocentgulliblecollecters_



I trolled him last month. I think it's payback time.


----------



## Juudai

LyraVale said:


> haha, that's the thing that gets me OUT of bed in the morning. XD


It's a good motivator for sure. Esp. if you have something you're reeallly looking forward to.
Like maybe if you went grocery shopping the night before.
My dog gets me out of bed though.
And also the bathroom.
It takes me like twenty minutes+ after waking up to even eat. :c


----------



## ellabella12345

Javocado said:


> Wanna not get a blue candy just so I can say "I blue it".



I agreen.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> @*PN* I'm late but that Sugar Skull makeup is insane. (That is what it's called right?) also you are very purdy which I'm sure is also the case without face makeup


Yes~ it's a very plain skull haha but I love skeletons and skulls  do you do halloween makeup?


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> I trolled him last month. I think it's payback time.



[citation needed]


----------



## Juudai

ellabella12345 said:


> I agreen.


Come on guys be positive.
Keep refreshing.
Be reddy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> [citation needed]



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...eve-that-there-is-life-on-other-planets/page3


----------



## Kiikay

These word pun, i can't. LOOOL. *Facedesk*


----------



## LyraVale

Juudai said:


> It's a good motivator for sure. Esp. if you have something you're reeallly looking forward to.
> Like maybe if you went grocery shopping the night before.
> My dog gets me out of bed though.
> And also the bathroom.
> It takes me like twenty minutes+ after waking up to even eat. :c



Bathroom and food are big. And getting back into bed after each thing. lol It takes me a long time to officially "wake up".


----------



## Vizionari

Juudai said:


> Come on guys be positive.
> Keep refreshing.
> Be reddy.



Orange you glad I am ready?


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...eve-that-there-is-life-on-other-planets/page3



what post, please link to a specific post instead of the page since people's amount of posts per page varies.


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Yes~ it's a very plain skull haha but I love skeletons and skulls  do you do halloween makeup?



I was Rainbow Dash last year. But I'm actually terrible with makeup. This year I'm gunna be drunk Rainbow Dash.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> what post, please link to a specific post instead of the page since people's amount of posts per page varies.



That was post #23 on that thread


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> That was post #23 on that thread



[citation needed]


----------



## Ayaya

ellabella12345 said:


> I agreen.



 We should be redy when the time comes  Juudai beat me to it darn


----------



## Juudai

Ayaya said:


> We should be redy when the time comes


Beat you to it<3



Vizionari said:


> Orange you glad I am ready?


Orange candy would be cute c;



LyraVale said:


> Bathroom and food are big. And getting back into bed after each thing. lol It takes me a long time to officially "wake up".


Ahhh
I make my bed specifically so I don't get back in it. 'Cause then I'll have to make it again and that's a bummer. cx
Sucks if it's cold though because you reeally want to.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> [citation needed]



What I said is that Leif Erikson was the first man on the moon. I was trying to troll you there.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I was Rainbow Dash last year. But I'm actually terrible with makeup. This year I'm gunna be drunk Rainbow Dash.



Rainbow Dash?


----------



## Ayaya

I'm pinking I should give up for now  See you guys tomorrow~


----------



## LyraVale

Ayaya said:


> We should be redy when the time comes  Juudai beat me to it darn



I can't wait. Blue.

I think I did it wrong. 

Harfharf. I amuse myself at least.


----------



## Juudai

Ayaya said:


> I'm pinking I should give up for now  See you guys tomorrow~


No come back, you're ir-redplaceable.




LyraVale said:


> I can't wait. Blue.
> 
> I think I did it wrong.
> 
> Harfharf. I amuse myself at least.


A++ It was a good one.


----------



## NSFW

500th page soon


----------



## Vizionari

Ayaya said:


> I'm pinking I should give up for now  See you guys tomorrow~



See you (I can't pink of any good ones)


----------



## PandaNikita

Oh man


----------



## Vizionari

500th page soon


----------



## LyraVale

Juudai said:


> No come back, you're ir-redplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> A++ It was a good one.



lol, thanks for getting my dumb joke.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh gosh and 5000th post! IT MUST BE ME.


----------



## Javocado

Wow I'm gone for a few minutes and it's a pun off


----------



## PandaNikita

It's lyra D: she ninja'd you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Wow I'm gone for a few minutes and it's a pun off



Oh my a red feather AND a pokeball? Fancy


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> It's lyra D: she ninja'd you



Well she could jav at least said yellow!


----------



## oath2order

Nobody wants to post because they all wanna be 5k


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> Well she could jav at least said yellow!



omg the puns... they're killing me {|:]


----------



## ellabella12345

Javocado said:


> Well she could jav at least said yellow!



she javnt had to of, who do you pink you are?


----------



## Ayaya

I cyan't believe I missed the 5000th post...


----------



## oath2order

I'M 5K


----------



## PandaNikita

ninja'd

eff you oath


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

The 5000th post of this is mine HAHA! ^_^

Nuts! Got ninja'd! XD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Aaaaah did I get the 5kth post?


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> omg the puns... they're killing me {|:]



xD >


----------



## Lock

I went to find pictures of last year but apparently Facebook is being a terd.


----------



## PandaNikita

eff you oath


----------



## Kiikay

O deng


----------



## oath2order

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> The 5000th post of this is mine HAHA! ^_^





ADanishMuffin said:


> Aaaaah did I get the 5kth post?





PandaNikita said:


> ninja'd



GET REKT


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> I'M 5K



Looks like you should get the first blue candy.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Noooo I missed it. :'(


----------



## Cadbberry

Man I missed so much XD


----------



## LyraVale

PandaNikita said:


> It's lyra D: she ninja'd you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my a red feather AND a pokeball? Fancy



what did I do? lol


----------



## NSFW

5012th poST
ninjad


----------



## Lock

Cadbberry said:


> Man I missed so much XD



Second that.


----------



## Ayaya

Well at least I was #4999


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> 5012th poST
> ninjad


you were just ninja'd


----------



## Kiikay

kk new goal #6000


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Well at least it was my 700th post. Yay Me. ^_^


----------



## NSFW

pls 5019 post


----------



## Vizionari

5020


----------



## oath2order

It's becoming like a counting thread let's not do that pls


----------



## PandaNikita

#____ post


----------



## NSFW

5021
jk no more spam
im going 2 shower
nINJAD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

lol. Introducing... the new "quick before the mods come"!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> It's becoming like a counting thread let's not do that pls



This thread already got over 4,000 posts within 5 days.


----------



## Juudai

Quick before the restock comes.
Everyone would be so distracted by it that there'll be more candy for us yay.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> This thread already got over 4,000 posts within 5 days.



[citation needed]


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> [citation needed]



Can you stop harassing me for citations? It's getting very annoying.


----------



## PandaNikita

Apple2012 said:


> Can you stop harassing me for citations? It's getting very annoying.



I don't think she's harassing, just a different sense of humor


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaNikita said:


> I don't think she's harassing, just a different sense of humor



I thought oath2order is a male.


----------



## oath2order

PandaNikita said:


> I don't think she's harassing, just a different sense of humor



he*



Apple2012 said:


> Can you stop harassing me for citations? It's getting very annoying.



Is it?

[citation needed]


----------



## LyraVale

Apple2012 said:


> Can you stop harassing me for citations? It's getting very annoying.



Aw, but the combo of both your comments made me llol.


----------



## PandaNikita

Apple2012 said:


> I thought oath2order is a male.



(s)he


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> he*



I knew it!


----------



## Lock

•___•


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Argh... I missed it again... I really hope I don't miss the blue candy. ;n;


----------



## PandaNikita

I'm obviously a guy btw.


----------



## Kiikay

It would be fun if we had a pinata party filled with these candies..... some how LOOL


----------



## Javocado

lol rekt


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaNikita said:


> I'm obviously a guy btw.



And so am I.


----------



## Kiikay

I am of the male specimen as well.


----------



## Javocado

Kiikay said:


> It would be fun if we had a pinata party filled with these candies..... some how LOOL




I like the way you think.


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> I'm obviously a guy btw.



Awkwerd


----------



## PandaNikita

Kiikay said:


> I am of the male specimen as well.



mm yes, we're all males


----------



## Zane

The Hidden Owl said:


> Argh... I missed it again... I really hope I don't miss the blue candy. ;n;



i love you Owl but you're gonna have to fight me for the blue candy 
jk but i will be there probably. :]


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Awkwerd



Lockfancy aren't you a male too ? D:


----------



## Javocado

I am girl as my avatar shows yes.


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> mm yes, we're all males



I don't want to be a guy


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> I am girl as my avatar shows yes.



Yes a model perhaps?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> I am girl as my avatar shows yes.



But didn't I see a picture of you on C a l l a w a y's giveaway thread? You look like a guy.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I don't want to be a guy


How did you give birth to your son being of the male species D: 

*im terrble*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> But didn't I see a picture of you on C a l l a w a y's giveaway thread? You look like a guy.



How rude.


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> Yes a model perhaps?



You can tyra bank on it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> But didn't I see a picture of you on C a l l a w a y's giveaway thread? You look like a guy.



I am a dude lmao


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> How did you give birth to your son being of the male species D:
> 
> *im terrble*



Baby's come out of the sky. Storks carry them to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wanna see my kid in a pumpkin I made him last year


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lockfancy said:


> Baby's come out of the sky. Storks carry them to you.



I don't believe in that.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Baby's come out of the sky. Storks carry them to you.



Ah yes! I remember now~ it's all coming back to me, the stork dropped me on my head from 50 feet in the air :c


----------



## Juudai

Wait are we talking gender and stuff now
you guys skip topics so much omg


----------



## Kiikay

omigah meee i want to see


----------



## LyraVale

this thread is all over the place

you don't realize it, til you step back for a second and then come back in here


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Juudai said:


> Wait are we talking gender and stuff now
> you guys skip topics so much omg



Maybe we can turn this thread into an official Paula Deen discussion thread at this point.


----------



## PandaNikita

heh heh time to put my plan into action during this confusion

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lockfancy said:


> Baby's come out of the sky. Storks carry them to you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wanna see my kid in a pumpkin I made him last year



Yassss


----------



## Ayaya

If this thread didn't have 500+ pages, I'd go back and pick a quote from each moment in this thread


----------



## Javocado

Would be nice if a restock dropped at midnight lol


----------



## Kiikay

Apple2012 said:


> Maybe we can turn this thread into an official Paula Deen discussion thread at this point.



her recipes are top notch


----------



## Lock

Spoiler: that's not drool he was actually eating the pumpkin


----------



## rosabelle

It's a magical thread where every time you refresh theres something new. *o*


----------



## PandaNikita

And then you add a stick of butter...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kiikay said:


> her recipes are top notch



Let's add some butter to that.


----------



## Vizionari

What happened while I was away taking a shower?


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: that's not drool he was actually eating the pumpkin


OH MY GAWD so cute D


----------



## Javocado

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: that's not drool he was actually eating the pumpkin



Pretty cute!
Reminds me of when I dressed as The Great Pumpkin in 2nd grade lol


----------



## Juudai

Your son is so cute omg
and so is the costume and ahhh

Are we talking recipes now
because I say we swap.
I want to eat something delicious tomorrow.


----------



## rosabelle

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: that's not drool he was actually eating the pumpkin



Omg what a cute little pumpkin! :3


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> And then you add a stick of butter...



You butter stop that right now


----------



## Kiikay

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: that's not drool he was actually eating the pumpkin


*
Kyoooooottteeeeeeeee*


----------



## PandaNikita

@Apple ninja'd again


----------



## Lock

Juudai said:


> Your son is so cute omg
> and so is the costume and ahhh
> 
> Are we talking recipes now
> because I say we swap.
> I want to eat something delicious tomorrow.



Please don't eat my baby.


----------



## Vizionari

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: that's not drool he was actually eating the pumpkin



Aww <3


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> You butter stop that right now



I am so much butter with all these invisible recipes!


----------



## LyraVale

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: that's not drool he was actually eating the pumpkin



Awww! <3 He's adorable!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember back on LBPC that threads like these get locked as we called them "spam cans". There was a thread discussing the end of the world, and it got too spammy. In fact, somebody even made a post that compiled all of the off-topic stuff.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Please don't eat my baby.


We need him, he's the chosen one!


----------



## Kiikay

o0o0o0o0ooo Korean bbq tomorrow ahuehuehue


----------



## PandaNikita

Kiikay said:


> o0o0o0o0ooo Korean bbq tomorrow ahuehuehue



dude cham soot gol!


----------



## Lock

-also thanks everyone. n_n had to show him off at least once-


----------



## NSFW

isnt this thread suppose to be restock posts and shop thingys omg


----------



## Juudai

Lockfancy said:


> Please don't eat my baby.


I would never. :c that would be terrible.



hellaradcaitlin said:


> isnt this thread suppose to be restock posts and shop thingys omg


yes.
I repeat
post quality here is terrible.


----------



## PandaNikita

hellaradcaitlin said:


> isnt this thread suppose to be restock posts and shop thingys omg



nope!


----------



## Kiikay

PandaNikita said:


> dude cham soot gol!



wait, wat dat


----------



## kassie

hellaradcaitlin said:


> isnt this thread suppose to be restock posts and shop thingys omg



I thought so. o wo


----------



## oath2order

Someone should totally send me a blue candy when you get one for my trolling


----------



## Lock

Juudai said:


> I would never. :c that would be terrible.



It took a long time to make him. Refrain from yer baby recipes.


----------



## PandaNikita

oath2order said:


> Someone should totally send me a blue candy when you get one for my trolling



sure I can

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> wait, wat dat



its a kbbq place in california!

- - - Post Merge - - -

someone should photoshop my stitches sig with a lot of candy lol


----------



## Kiikay

PandaNikita said:


> sure I can
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> its a kbbq place in california!



OOOO, I don't think we have that in Toronto ;w;


----------



## Ayaya

Thankfully there's the last activity feature! Here's a poem from Zulehan



Zulehan said:


> People are brawling for candies galore
> Using choice weapons to even the score
> From foaming wrath plenty to woe-is-me
> Whatever. I have the popcorn. Let me see



And from Tina:



Tina said:


> You know, collectibles don't _have_ to be like this. You don't have to be obsessive over them. You don't need to trade or sell them for excessive prices. You don't need to follow Lassy's price guide. What you do is up to you. The obsession people have with them is a recent development - it hasn't always been this crazy.
> 
> I enjoy collectibles. I'm in Europe (cos time zones apparently matter!), yet I've still managed to get the full Japanese set, the fruits, all of the birthstones, three candies, most easter eggs, and others. I've not paid stupidly high amounts for them: I've either got them directly from the shop myself; or at retail price or free from my friends. It's possible to do things this way (mostly buying direct from shop yourself) as long as you're patient. e.g. it took me a long time to acquire the full Japanese set - and the last piece  was gifted to me from *lynn105*. Between restocks I wasn't obsessively looking for potential updates or stalking the Marketplace - I did other things while I was on here like play _Animal Crossing_, play mafia, and chat on the IRC. There's more to TBT than just the collectible trade, y' know.



Both from page 67......


----------



## PandaNikita

Ayaya said:


> Thankfully there's the last activity feature! Here's a poem from Zulehan
> 
> 
> 
> And from Tina:
> 
> 
> 
> Both from page 67......



Tina is awesome


----------



## NSFW

bruh we just like made 5000th post now we are almost to 5100


----------



## Alolan_Apples

hellaradcaitlin said:


> bruh we just like made 5000th post now we are almost to 5100



I agree.

EDIT: Oliver (like seen in my avatar) looks like he's swooping down his paw for TBT Bells.


----------



## PandaNikita

5100 is not a huge deal, its just posts by the thousands


----------



## Kiikay

Isn't there a chat we can use?
I remember someone posting it last night


----------



## PandaNikita

Kiikay said:


> Isn't there a chat we can use?



shhh... they might find out


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kiikay said:


> Isn't there a chat we can use?



IRC


----------



## Lock

Spoiler: trying to stay on topic here


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: trying to stay on topic here



*bursts out laughing*


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: trying to stay on topic here


LOL that is awesome XD


----------



## roseychuu

Ayaya said:


> Thankfully there's the last activity feature! Here's a poem from Zulehan
> 
> 
> 
> And from Tina:
> 
> 
> 
> Both from page 67......


I remember reading those posts a short while ago... Dear god, we went through _a lot_ in just a short span of a _five_, nearly_ six_ days. dang you guys.



Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler: trying to stay on topic here


I love you for making that


----------



## Ayaya

Kiikay said:


> Isn't there a chat we can use?
> I remember someone posting it last night



This one? http://www.chatzy.org/34199426238540

@lockfancy awwww ;__;


----------



## B e t h a n y

I'm thinking of remaking it on another site, it lags for lots of people :/


----------



## Lock

Thats what he generally looks like when I'm on this forum...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Because of all these posts move too fast, all of us are wildebeests (except for one, who is Simba).


----------



## PandaNikita

Zulehan join the fun :b


----------



## Justin

jesus christ 5000 posts what is wrong with you people!!


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> jesus christ 5000 posts what is wrong with you people!!



I do not know...


----------



## Juudai

All of you go to bed tut tut
I really don't get when you sleep.


----------



## PandaNikita

Juudai said:


> All of you go to bed tut tut
> I really don't get when you sleep.



I can't sleep most of the time :/


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> jesus christ 5000 posts what is wrong with you people!!



There's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> jesus christ 5000 posts what is wrong with you people!!



No sleep til Brooklyn or Blue Candy


----------



## Juudai

PandaNikita said:


> I can't sleep most of the time :/


Yes, I remember you saying that. I'm sorry. :c
You tried listening to relaxing music/keeping your mind occupied on other things? Like making a story or something.

There are other people here who don't seem to sleep either though.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lol - http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540


----------



## Justin

RIOT for Blue Candy??


----------



## PandaNikita

Juudai said:


> Yes, I remember you saying that. I'm sorry. :c
> You tried listening to relaxing music/keeping your mind occupied on other things? Like making a story or something.
> 
> There are other people here who don't seem to sleep either though.


I'm drawing right now!


----------



## Lock

omg my kid makes good memes 
(also thats my brother he's killing at legoland)


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> RIOT for Blue Candy??



Red for all the blood shed

Green for all the envy

Blue for...?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Juudai said:


> Yes, I remember you saying that. I'm sorry. :c
> You tried listening to relaxing music/keeping your mind occupied on other things? Like making a story or something.
> 
> There are other people here who don't seem to sleep either though.


Pfff I sleep.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm going to sleep now, stuff pixels. My rest is more important.



I'm in New Zealand, its 6:48pm right now.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> omg my kid makes good memes
> (also thats my brother he's killing at legoland)



omg xD you always know how to make funny pictures 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: current sketch


----------



## Lock

I better stop making memes of my kid. This could go very wrong.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lockfancy said:


> I better stop making memes of my kid. This could go very wrong.



Lol xD


----------



## Juudai

PandaNikita said:


> Red for all the blood shed
> 
> Green for all the envy
> 
> Blue for...?


Blue for sadness when you don't get one.

Or


Spoiler: xx













Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Pfff I sleep.
> 
> I'm in New Zealand, its 6:48pm right now.


Good evening.


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> Red for all the blood shed
> 
> Green for all the envy
> 
> Blue for...?


Blue for cruelty.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lockfancy said:


> omg my kid makes good memes
> (also thats my brother he's killing at legoland)


10/10


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> omg xD you always know how to make funny pictures
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: current sketch



oOo are you sketching for something in particular? Im digging the cheek bones


----------



## PandaNikita

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lockfancy said:


> oOo are you sketching for something in particular? Im digging the cheek bones



It's a christmas present for my bf


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's a christmas present for my bf



wtf dat vid xD


----------



## kassie

Post quality is plummeting guys~

I don't want this getting locked or any of you getting infractions. ; ; Like I did. cri


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's a christmas present for my bf



awe thats supa sweet of you :} Is it a picture of him? (if you mentioned so earlier, I missed it cause I was meme-ing)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Off topic.

Has anyone noticed the pattern I am working on with my collectibles? All it needs is a blue candy and its done~


----------



## Kiikay

come... hither to chat with us ~


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Off topic.
> 
> Has anyone noticed the pattern I am working on with my collectibles? All it needs is a blue candy and its done~



Of course I noticed : D


----------



## PandaNikita

@viz: you must be too young
@sel: I know ;__;
@lock: yes haha so he can frame it XD


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> @viz: you must be too young
> @sel: I know ;__;
> @lock: yes haha so he can frame it XD



or are we just too old?


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> or are we just too old?



we aren't that old ;___; and lock join me!

http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


----------



## Lock

I drew a picture for my husband once... well it was more of a joke thing... but I still I wished he would frame it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> we aren't that old ;___; and lock join me!
> 
> http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540



it told me I wasn't a premium member and that I needed to gtfo


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> @viz: you must be too young
> @sel: I know ;__;
> @lock: yes haha so he can frame it XD



What? It was about blue. Wasn't trying to be...funny.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> I drew a picture for my husband once... well it was more of a joke thing... but I still I wished he would frame it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> it told me I wasn't a premium member and that I needed to gtfo


whut no join ;__; zulehan joined!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> What? It was about blue. Wasn't trying to be...funny.



It's an old song, a lot of people played it back then XD


----------



## Lock

Vizionari said:


> What? It was about blue. Wasn't trying to be...funny.



she meant that it was a huge phenomenon in the late 90s... like you seriously couldnt miss that song.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> she meant that it was a huge phenomenon in the late 90s... like you seriously couldnt miss that song.


Thank you Lockfancy for putting my words into a coherent sentence D: lol


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> whut no join ;__; zulehan joined!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old song, a lot of people played it back then XD



Heh, ok. I was a little offended earlier.

<3


----------



## Skyfall

New shop banner, so pretty.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whoooo excited and terrified xD


----------



## rosabelle

Whoa, cute shop banner!  but omg, 6 restocks :O wow. Blue candy coming~


----------



## kassie

I like the new banner!

And yay, more lag?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I WILL LURK.


----------



## Ayaya

HYPE


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ayaya said:


> HYPE



GET READY FOR THE BLUE CANDY. CHAOS IS COMING.


----------



## Justin

selcouth said:


> I like the new banner!
> 
> And yay, more lag?



Three cheers for database errors!


----------



## Skyfall

I can see that i will get no work done tomorrow.  Or sleep when i come home.  Aaaaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ayaya said:


> HYPE


PRETTY PRETTY BANNER!
Thanks Justin.


----------



## kassie

Justin said:


> Three cheers for database errors!



Yeah. There was a database error _right_ after I read the new banner. 

Arg, so it begins...


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Yayayay thanks Justin/Jeremy or which ever mods made the manner! 

Get ready everyone!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Yayayay thanks Justin/Jeremy or which ever mods made the manner! 

Get ready everyone!

Edit: damn double post!


----------



## Lock

Justin said:


> Three cheers for database errors!



Huzzah!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Aaaaand we're back


----------



## PandaNikita

RIP this thread lol


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Super weird, I'm not seeing any posts..


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wooooo restocking coming soon!


----------



## rosabelle

The timer for the red candy(I think?) is up LOL too sparkly


----------



## Danielkang2

Anybody don't have enough tbt for restock pm me!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh gosh, I was so nervous because the site wouldn't load up for me for like 20 minutes. I thought I'd miss a restock. >.>


----------



## Gosalyne

...aaaand of course I need to leave for work in 5 minutes


----------



## Justin

Please pray for the forum servers.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh wow, just saw the timer. Is it only red candies being restocked?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Please pray for the forum servers.



*prays*


----------



## Gosalyne

Justin said:


> Please pray for the forum servers.



I'll pray in the bus... :'(
I hope some of my friends will get one.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Danielkang2 said:


> Anybody don't have enough tbt for restock pm me!



PM'ed lol xD I am nearly broke ;_;


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Here we goooooo!


----------



## r a t

Ugh I only need like 15 more tbt for the blue candy xD


----------



## LyraVale

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh wow, just saw the timer. Is it only red candies being restocked?



It's for all of them.


----------



## Zulehan

Justin said:


> Please pray for the forum servers.


Oh, Great Servers, to thee we pray
That you not crash on us this day
At least until we've had our fill,
And left poor Justin with the bill.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

So nervous lol xD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

LyraVale said:


> It's for all of them.



Oh gosh. >.< So nervous! Well at least there are less than a hundred users online.  It might give me more of a chance to get it lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

わくわくドキドキ... (Excitement and fear)


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Aaaaah guys 10 more minutes!


----------



## Lock

Zulehan said:


> Oh, Great Servers, to thee we pray
> That you not crash on us this day
> At least until we've had our fill,
> And left poor Justin with the bill.



classic!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ADanishMuffin said:


> Aaaaah guys 10 more minutes!



Feeling the tension xD


----------



## Lock

@*Zulehan* do you own a typewriter?


----------



## Zuko

Dear Lord Tom Nook,

Please bless me with luck on this fine morning in getting a blue candy.

If you don't , you may be surprised to never see Timmy and Tommy again. :-]

Thank you, Zuko.

AMEN.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

THIS IS SO INTENSE.

Just 7 more!


----------



## Zulehan

Lockfancy said:


> @*Zulehan* do you own a typewriter?


I do not think so. I should. I like the sound they make when I press the buttons.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I AM SO PUMPED.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WHOOOOOOOOOOO<(^_^)>! EXCITED!


----------



## Lock

Zulehan said:


> I do not think so. I should. I like the sound they make when I press the buttons.



I do too actually. You just seem like someone who should have a type writer.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oooo, the banner is in the thread. Nice touch.


----------



## Zuko

=Cri, I need btb=


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oooo, the banner is in the thread. Nice touch.



Oh lol, I never noticed that. I was so busy looking at the bottom for new posts lol


----------



## starlark

I'm so poor ;_;


----------



## ADanishMuffin

NOOO I MISSED IT WHY LIFE


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Aw yes!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I....missed the blue candy.... ;-;


----------



## skweegee

YES! Got a blue candy! I honestly didn't think I'd have a chance of getting one!


----------



## sej

I got a red candy...


----------



## rosabelle

WHOA the blue candy went out so fast! :O


----------



## ADanishMuffin

All I wanted was Blue Candy. TAT


----------



## Zulehan

Well, that was fruitful. Yes, indeed: 
I took the chance to sate my greed.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Nyah missed it even though I clicked the blue/green ;_; Will be up hoping for another stock xD


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I think I'm starting to get used to this.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

skweegee said:


> YES! Got a blue candy! I honestly didn't think I'd have a chance of getting one!


Congrats.


----------



## Elise

Got a green one because it's all I can afford for the moment. I think I'll post a lot today and go for the blue one later!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

It ran out in like 3 seconds...


----------



## Danielkang2

The shop error happened AGAIN for me. It's really making me mod. Proof is the icon for blue candy is still not up.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ADanishMuffin said:


> All I wanted was Blue Candy. TAT


Ditto lol.


----------



## sej

Hmm... so sad


----------



## Zuko

I had blue and green in my basket, clicks buy, not in intventory, goes back to shop, green is still in stock. Clicks buiy, not in inventory.
Goes back to shop, red is still in stock, buys 5, goes to inventory, gets 1.

1 red candy, yay....


----------



## Lock

Zulehan said:


> Well, that was fruitful. Yes, indeed:
> I took the chance to sate my greed.



didya get a candy?


----------



## matt

Was going to get blue candy but managed to get a green and a red instead


----------



## kassie

Congrats on those who got the blue candies! Hope they didn't go to all one person.


----------



## Klinkguin

I clicked go to checkout and then my items didnt load so I missed out :/ pretty unfair honestly


----------



## Javocado

Almost had it darn


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I shall not give up xD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I had five in my cart... and they're all gone.


----------



## Trickilicky

OMG I managed to snag a blue!!! Congrats everyone else who managed to get something, and don't give up, there's 5 more restocks! I won't be able to manage some of them due to irl stuff, but I seriously am sending glittery candy luck vibes to everyone ^_^


----------



## Astro0

DAMN IT I MISSED IT SHIRO SENPAI I FAILED YOUUU


----------



## matt

Now i need some tbt to get blue


----------



## starlark

selcouth said:


> Congrats on those who got the blue candies! Hope they didn't go to all one person.



Let the witch hunt begin.


----------



## Danielkang2

Klinkguin said:


> I clicked go to checkout and then my items didnt load so I missed out :/ pretty unfair honestly


The candies aren't even restocked for me. Literally the blue candy icon isn't even there. It's making me really mad. ><


----------



## B e t h a n y

*Since chatzy hasn't been working for some of us, we created a line group, if you want join just say *


----------



## PandaNikita

Zulehan said:


> Well, that was fruitful. Yes, indeed:
> I took the chance to sate my greed.



Congratz


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Almost had it darn


I failed you Jav... ;---;
I'll try again, I promise.


----------



## sej

Trickilicky said:


> OMG I managed to snag a blue!!! Congrats everyone else who managed to get something, and don't give up, there's 5 more restocks! I won't be able to manage some of them due to irl stuff, but I seriously am sending glittery candy luck vibes to everyone ^_^



That's cool


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Trickilicky said:


> OMG I managed to snag a blue!!! Congrats everyone else who managed to get something, and don't give up, there's 5 more restocks! I won't be able to manage some of them due to irl stuff, but I seriously am sending glittery candy luck vibes to everyone ^_^



Oh, congratulations! ^_^


----------



## Zuko

-Will be out all day- -Cri cricri cri cri CRI-

So who wants to sell me their blue candy


----------



## PandaNikita

Yup~ Add me on line, PM me for my user name guys~!


----------



## Zulehan

Lockfancy said:


> didya get a candy?


Several blue. How about you?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Now to wait for the blue ~ got two green though ^^


----------



## Zuko

WAIT OMG, I GOT A GREEN -dies- I didn't even realise. HUZZAH FOR ME 

Only took 5 restocks and peeing in a bottle to finally snag one!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Trickilicky said:


> OMG I managed to snag a blue!!! Congrats everyone else who managed to get something, and don't give up, there's 5 more restocks! I won't be able to manage some of them due to irl stuff, but I seriously am sending glittery candy luck vibes to everyone ^_^


Congrats.


----------



## Trickilicky

Thank you, I'm not sure how many blues were restocked by I only ever attempt to get things 1 at a time, I went back to the store to look for a spare red candy and everything had already gone lol.


----------



## kassie

Does anyone know how many blue were restocked?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Blue in cart, finaled purchase. Went back to see if it was sold out and it was. Decided, what the hey I'll get a red. I'm soooo happy right now. :3


----------



## Lock

Zulehan said:


> Several blue. How about you?



shop wouldnt load for me until it was over :[ I got nada


----------



## Klinkguin

Well I'm gonna check back in half an hour since there's a timer now. Thank god for the timer


----------



## Danielkang2

I couldn't get anything because of that stupid glitch that happens every single time. It never ends. I can never get anything from restocks because of this. EVER. ><


----------



## PandaNikita

selcouth said:


> Does anyone know how many blue were restocked?



106? I think


----------



## B e t h a n y

Pm Pandanikita if you would like to be add to our line group


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zulehan said:


> Several blue. How about you?


*gets shot*


----------



## sej

I click blue, went to checkout and nothing was in my basket so I went back and I got a red candy  I am kinda happy that I got a red one but I am keeping my eye out for the next 5 restocks today


----------



## Ayaya

Didn't get blue but still 5 restocks left guys!


----------



## kassie

Yep! Don't give up~


----------



## sej

Ayaya said:


> Didn't get blue but still 5 restocks left guys!



Yup! Gotta keep positive!


----------



## Zuko

I waited 8 hours

I suffered much failure

I threatened Lord Tom Nook

I PEEED in a BOTTLE

*AND OMG I FINALLY GOT MYSELF A GREEN CANDY!! HUZZAH PRAISE THE LORD, YAIY YIPPEEEE.*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> Yep! Don't give up~


I'll...try....thank you. ;---;

That goes for everyone else too! Don't give up!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

He he he. I'll be sure to get at least one more blue. :33


----------



## Javocado

So yeah if you have an extra blue candy hit your boi up


----------



## rosabelle

Zuko said:


> I waited 8 hours
> 
> I suffered much failure
> 
> I threatened Lord Tom Nook
> 
> I PEEED in a BOTTLE
> 
> *AND OMG I FINALLY GOT MYSELF A GREEN CANDY!! HUZZAH PRAISE THE LORD, YAIY YIPPEEEE.*



omfg LOL congrats Zuko! #muchdedication


----------



## ADanishMuffin

How long do you guys think until the next restock? I hope it's within the next 4 to 5 hours...


----------



## Lock

Zuko said:


> I waited 8 hours
> 
> I suffered much failure
> 
> I threatened Lord Tom Nook
> 
> I PEEED in a BOTTLE
> 
> *AND OMG I FINALLY GOT MYSELF A GREEN CANDY!! HUZZAH PRAISE THE LORD, YAIY YIPPEEEE.*



UGH NO PEEING IN BOTTLES ITS CREEPING ME OUT!!!! USE A TOILET!


----------



## PandaNikita

Guys~ join us in LINE PM me


----------



## Trickilicky

I'd imagine the restocks are every 4 hours or so, spread out over 24 hours maybe?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Imagine what Zuko might do to get a blue candy though? lol


----------



## Kiikay

wooo~ next restock


----------



## B e t h a n y

PandaNikita said:


> Guys~ join us in LINE PM me



THE CANDY BANDITS WILL DOMINATE


----------



## rosabelle

Good luck to everyone though!  I hope everyone gets their fill of blue candy! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## Zuko

Hehehehehe yaiy green candy.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Trickilicky said:


> I'd imagine the restocks are every 4 hours or so, spread out over 24 hours maybe?



That makes sense. I wish that they could just make it unlimited stock for like 30 seconds, but I don't see that happening. Well, I can dream~


----------



## Zuko

Trickilicky said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Imagine what Zuko might do to get a blue candy though? lol



Just you wait


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> Guys~ join us in LINE PM me



Join us~ so we don't get overwhelmed in the thread x_x


----------



## Zuko

Whats the chat link?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

PandaNikita said:


> Guys~ join us in LINE PM me



Uh... what's that? Sorry if you posted what it is before.


----------



## PandaNikita

Zuko said:


> Whats the chat link?



Your account has to be older than may 2014


----------



## Trickilicky

Zuko said:


> Just you wait



*pats you on the head* someone get this guy a blue candy before he hurts himself. LOL



Ayaya said:


> Join us~ so we don't get overwhelmed in the thread x_x



I'll be in an out today, but hopefully catch you guys later! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE mwahh, off to spam up the Basement before breakfast!


----------



## Zuko

PandaNikita said:


> Your account has to be older than may 2014



Boo, stoopid chat is stoopid


----------



## ADanishMuffin

ADanishMuffin said:


> PandaNikita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys~ join us in LINE PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... what's that? Sorry if you posted what it is before.
Click to expand...


Anyone?


----------



## PandaNikita

ADanishMuffin said:


> Anyone?



It's a chat group 18+ though D:


----------



## cinny

ADanishMuffin said:


> Anyone?



It's a messenger app, just google LINE !!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

PandaNikita said:


> It's a chat group 18+ though D:



Oh, okay, thanks for telling me. I'm not 18, but thanks anyway!


----------



## Ayaya

ADanishMuffin said:


> Anyone?



It's a chat application! All the info you need is on the website


----------



## PandaNikita

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh, okay, thanks for telling me. I'm not 18, but thanks anyway!



Aw okay ;c your welcome!


----------



## sej

Aww I can't wait!


----------



## Danielkang2

-_- The blue candy icon and stock numbers JUST updated for me. ><


----------



## PandaNikita

Guys! The LINE chat group is open to anyone ^_^ I was just teasing you guys

PM me if you want to join you must have the chat app called LINE


----------



## Elise

Woo, sold one of my red candies. Ready to try for the blue or another green!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Staying up obsessively in hopes for blue ;_;


----------



## Darkbrussel

i am jealous of your blue candy pandanikia


----------



## PandaNikita

Darkbrussel said:


> i am jealous of your blue candy pandanikia



Zulehan gifted it to me <3


----------



## nard

Just checked the shop, and glad there's gonna be 5 more. Yet I'm probs gonna miss all of them because of school...


gg fuzz, i guess.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

And now I wait, and wait.
I gotta get my hands on a blue candy eue


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> And now, it begins.
> I gotta get my hands on a blue candy eue



what begins


TGHERES nO coUNTDoWN


----------



## oath2order

Has there only been one stocking so far?


----------



## Klinkguin

Does anyone know when the timer will appear again? I've been checking every half hour since 8:30am gmt since I didn't get anything from it ):


----------



## sej

oath2order said:


> Has there only been one stocking so far?



Yep


----------



## oath2order

Sej said:


> Yep



And what time was that one


----------



## nard

To go brush my teeth or to not brush my teeth.


_REMEMBER WHERE THIS GOT ME_


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Twilight Sparkle said:


> And now I wait, and wait.
> I gotta get my hands on a blue candy eue



You and me both...


----------



## Klinkguin

oath2order said:


> And what time was that one


2 hours ago


----------



## oath2order

Klinkguin said:


> 2 hours ago



Interesting. So at what was probably midnight PST was a restock. And then after that are 5 more spread through a 24 hour period.

Where do countdowns appear, on the main site or the shop?


----------



## Klinkguin

oath2order said:


> Interesting. So at what was probably midnight PST was a restock. And then after that are 5 more spread through a 24 hour period.
> 
> Where do countdowns appear, on the main site or the shop?


I think they appear on this thread and the shop  not sure 100% about this thread but 100% sure about the shop

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm thinking there will be restocks every 4 hours, since 4x6 is 24 hours, so in 2 hours I think there will be a restock.


----------



## oath2order

Klinkguin said:


> I think they appear on this thread and the shop  not sure 100% about this thread but 100% sure about the shop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm thinking there will be restocks every 4 hours, since 4x6 is 24 hours, so in 2 hours I think there will be a restock.



or 28 minutes


----------



## nard

Klinkguin said:


> I'm thinking there will be restocks every 4 hours, since 4x6 is 24 hours, so in 2 hours I think there will be a restock.




So if this is correct, I'll miss 3 restocks including the one that happened and I'll have a chance for the other half.


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm probably going to miss this restock by a couple of minutes, and I might make two others.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

So much lag on my end ugh >:


----------



## Klinkguin

Ok I think I was wrong xD there's a timer again lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Does anyone know how many blue candies were restocked?


----------



## Toot

ADanishMuffin said:


> Does anyone know how many blue candies were restocked?



None lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait were they? I thoughg they were waiting for today.


----------



## Fawning

good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Klinkguin

Some were restocked just over 2 hours ago. idk how many were restocked though


----------



## roseychuu

oh wow, I literally woke up right on time for the next restock

how many blue candies were first stocked and did they restock anything else after that or??


----------



## sej

roseychuu said:


> oh wow, I literally woke up right on time for the next restock
> 
> how many blue candies were first stocked and did they restock anything else after that or??



They restocked, red candy's, green candy's and blue candy's all in one  Idk how many tho


----------



## Toot

Klinkguin said:


> Some were restocked just over 2 hours ago. idk how many were restocked though


Oh wow... give me a green candy D:<
lol jk... They probably restocked like 5...

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseychuu said:


> oh wow, I literally woke up right on time for the next restock
> 
> how many blue candies were first stocked and did they restock anything else after that or??


Lmao same here... its 7am for me.


----------



## Klinkguin

I didn't get anything 2 hours ago, I wanted to buy a blue candy but then when I went to the checkout thing everything was gone soo yah I'm hoping to get lucky this time.


----------



## roseychuu

Sej said:


> They restocked, red candy's, green candy's and blue candy's all in one  Idk how many tho


oh my goodness! /// that's so crazy and hectic? hopefully i'll get a chance this time around, considering I was asleep before hand!

I feel like these candy restocks will be the death of my tbt wallet...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

And here we go, Good luck everyone!


----------



## sej

Klinkguin said:


> I didn't get anything 2 hours ago, I wanted to buy a blue candy but then when I went to the checkout thing everything was gone soo yah I'm hoping to get lucky this time.



I only got a red candy, looking to get a blue candy this time round as well...


----------



## Darkbrussel

atleast they have a solution for all the lag, by simply not allowing us into the shop 5 min before restock


----------



## FireNinja1

roseychuu said:


> oh my goodness! /// that's so crazy and hectic? hopefully i'll get a chance this time around, considering I was asleep before hand!
> 
> I feel like these candy restocks will be the death of my tbt wallet...


I know right? We're all so addicted to just get the candies...


----------



## Fawning

so much suspense...


----------



## Klinkguin

roseychuu said:


> I feel like these candy restocks will be the death of my tbt wallet...


Lol same xD


----------



## Toot

I like this banner rather than the glittery candy corn. Lol.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Sej said:


> I only got a red candy, looking to get a blue candy this time round as well...



i didn't get anything from restock earlier, because i was sleeping xD, but i want a blue one!


----------



## Klinkguin

Good luck to everyone as the restock draws near!


----------



## roseychuu

Darkbrussel said:


> atleast they have a solution for all the lag, by simply not allowing us into the shop 5 min before restock


that's really smart and great that they decided to do that 
makes things more exciting too


----------



## FireNinja1

Darkbrussel said:


> i didn't get anything from restock earlier, because i was sleeping xD, but i want a blue one!



Well here we go, I want one too, not trying to be greedy with the restock...


----------



## Aradai

Wait, the restock is happening now??!


----------



## sej

I got a blue and red candy!! (calm down, I have enough red candy's now xD)


----------



## Fawning

YAAAS I GOT BLUE AND RED


----------



## FireNinja1

Got a blue and a red. I'm happy.


----------



## Klinkguin

YUSS I GOT A BLUE CANDY, A GREEN ONE AND 2 REDS.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

In my cart again....nothing.....sigh...


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Was there a restock?????


----------



## oath2order

Sej said:


> I got a blue candy!





Fawning said:


> YAAAS I GOT BLUE AND RED



Been waitong for the blie candy over a year to finish my collection and these noobs get it.


----------



## Darkbrussel

got 3 red, 2 green 1 blue xD


----------



## Cory

Literally selling my children for a blue candy.


----------



## roseychuu

i got a blue, three greens, and two reds! I honestly couldn't be anymore thankful, i'm so happy :')


----------



## Toot

Lol missed it. I clicked on the timer by accident and left the site. Lmao!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Got a green and red, no blue though D:


----------



## Fawning

oath2order said:


> Been waitong for the blie candy over a year to finish my collection and these noobs get it.



should have been faster!


----------



## oath2order

Klinkguin said:


> YUSS I GOT A BLUE CANDY, A GREEN ONE AND 2 REDS.



This noob



FireNinja1 said:


> Got a blue and a red. I'm happy.



Eh youre okay


----------



## Ayaya

Didn't get any again.... ;_; I only need one bruh.
4 restocks left


----------



## Cory

I got 4 reds as revenge for not getting a blue.


----------



## Toot

ADanishMuffin said:


> Was there a restock?????


Lol 30 seconds ago lol.


----------



## sej

oath2order said:


> Been waitong for the blie candy over a year to finish my collection and these noobs get it.



I'm not a noob...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

LAGGGGGGGGGGGG KILLED ME ;_;


----------



## azukitan

GodToot said:


> Lol missed it. I clicked on the timer by accident and left the site. Lmao!!



I lol'd

Yuh, couldn't get any blue candies. Better luck next time, I guess.


----------



## Darkbrussel

oath2order said:


> Been waitong for the blie candy over a year to finish my collection and these noobs get it.



wow you're rude


----------



## Klinkguin

How am I a noob?


----------



## oath2order

Fawning said:


> should have been faster!



Lol btch plz


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ayaya said:


> Didn't get any again.... ;_; I only need one bruh.
> 4 restocks left


Ditto... *hugs*


----------



## Fawning

Darkbrussel said:


> wow you're rude



meh, he's just a sourpuss


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ughhh life is so sad.... ;____;


----------



## Aradai

SHOOT I DIDNT SEE ONE AVAILIBLE.... AGAIN!
Congrats, guys! You earned it!


----------



## sej

I have been here for nearly a year and she has been here for over a year. How are we noobs...

AAanyway lets be happy!


----------



## oath2order

Sej said:


> I'm not a noob...



Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darkbrussel said:


> wow you're rude





- - - Post Merge - - -



Klinkguin said:


> How am I a noob?



You just are


----------



## Chiana

Hmm.  I don't understand what happened here.  At the side it shows a red and green candy in my cart.  But when I go to checkout, there is nothing there.


----------



## Toot

Did Bieber ever give the restock times?


----------



## sej

Chiana said:


> Hmm.  I don't understand what happened here.  At the side it shows a red and green candy in my cart.  But when I go to checkout, there is nothing there.



They had just ran out when you went to checkout


----------



## Fawning

Chiana said:


> Hmm.  I don't understand what happened here.  At the side it shows a red and green candy in my cart.  But when I go to checkout, there is nothing there.



That happened to me last night, i think it just means that you had them in your cart but when you went to check out they were all already gone


----------



## Toot

Chiana said:


> Hmm.  I don't understand what happened here.  At the side it shows a red and green candy in my cart.  But when I go to checkout, there is nothing there.



They sold out before it loaded lol.


----------



## Klinkguin

oath2order said:


> You just are


How? It's just lucky that I got the candy that's all.


----------



## Guero101

woohoo!! missed another restock! [: yay me! I love it!!


----------



## Ayaya

Guys not another drama please. 4 RESTOCKS LEFT!!!


----------



## SharJoY

None for me either....not even in my cart


----------



## Klinkguin

Guero101 said:


> woohoo!! missed another restock! [: yay me! I love it!!


Awww. I hope you don't miss the next one. I know how annoying it is to miss a restock.


----------



## roseychuu

I _really_ hope for the next restocks people don't end up being mean or hating on the more new users just because they got one and others didn't?

everyone has an equal chance, it's just I suppose the site lags more for others than it does for some people. It happens, which is why (thankfully) there are four more restocks left so that everyone has an equal chance at this. I honestly really hope that those who did not get a blue candy (or whatever you were aiming for) this time around, or the last time will be able to get one the next.


----------



## oath2order

Klinkguin said:


> How? It's just lucky that I got the candy that's all.



Okay hon the fact that youre taking me seriously means you're a noob


----------



## sej

Ayaya said:


> Guys not another drama please. 4 RESTOCKS LEFT!!!



I can relax  I have got what I wanted


----------



## gnoixaim

LOL. I think more than 6 of each candy were restocked


----------



## oath2order

roseychuu said:


> I _really_ hope for the next restocks people don't end up being mean or hating on the more new users just because they got one and others didn't?
> 
> everyone has an equal chance, it's just I suppose the site lags more for others than it does for some people. It happens, which is why (thankfully) there are four more restocks left so that everyone has an equal chance at this. I honestly really hope that those who did not get a blue candy (or whatever you were aiming for) this time around, or the last time will be able to get one the next.



Hon Im JOKING oh my freaking god


----------



## Guero101

Klinkguin said:


> Awww. I hope you don't miss the next one. I know how annoying it is to miss a restock.



I'm sure i'll miss the remaining 4. I'll be on the site but I will miss it


----------



## Toot

Anyone know the restock times?


----------



## patriceflanders

GOSH it's has been adding one single green candy to my cart like forever
nothing is happening !!!


----------



## SharJoY

roseychuu said:


> I _really_ hope for the next restocks people don't end up being mean or hating on the more new users just because they got one and others didn't?
> 
> everyone has an equal chance, it's just I suppose the site lags more for others than it does for some people. It happens, which is why (thankfully) there are four more restocks left so that everyone has an equal chance at this. I honestly really hope that those who did not get a blue candy (or whatever you were aiming for) this time around, or the last time will be able to get one the next.



I am with you on that, there is no need to lash out at other members.


----------



## Klinkguin

Guero101 said:


> I'm sure i'll miss the remaining 4. I'll be on the site but I will miss it


I always keep the shop open and another tab to use the website on, then just refresh the shop page every once in a while

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysticoma said:


> I am with you on that, there is no need to lash out at other members.



I totally agree with this


----------



## Toot

patriceflanders said:


> GOSH it's has been adding to my cart like forever
> nothing is happening



Lmao same here. That's why I missed out on green. They probably went fast.


----------



## Cory

Offering tree for blue candy. Pm if interested.


----------



## roseychuu

oath2order said:


> Hon Im JOKING oh my freaking god


I wasn't aiming this only at you so please don't think that...!

I meant in general. I wasn't typing out that post with the intention of putting only you off for something you said.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

You guys know oath2order is joking right....?


----------



## Toot

Oh and oath dude was joking... chill my friends. Lol.


----------



## Ayaya

oath2order said:


> Hon Im JOKING oh my freaking god



Not everyone can get your joke/sarcasm lol
Be cool guys, and congrats on getting your candies!


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Okay hon the fact that youre taking me seriously means you're a noob



Oath I love you.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Does anyone know how many candies were restocked?


----------



## Toot

Aww I want a 森... But Toot has no blue... *sob*


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> Oath I love you.



Run while you still can(dy).


----------



## patriceflanders

GodToot said:


> Lmao same here. That's why I missed out on green. They probably went fast.




the shop is still at it (updating my cart, I mean) / whoa


----------



## roseychuu

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You guys know oath2order is joking right....?





GodToot said:


> Oh and oath dude was joking... chill my friends. Lol.



I-I understand that, although I do apologize if I'm one of those people who are rather gullible in general..! ;;



Ayaya said:


> Not everyone can get your joke/sarcasm lol
> Be cool guys, and congrats on getting your candies!


Thank you... /// I'm sure everyone who is on this thread and wanted one will be able to get one for themselves eventually.


----------



## sej

I think 16 blue were stocked


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Well, since there's probably going to be around two restocks within the next 12 hours, and I'll be asleep at that time, that means...  I probably won't get the candy. ;___;

Ahhh, all I can do is hope. I am seriously stressed right now. 



Sej said:


> I think 16 blue were stocked



Thank you.


----------



## Klinkguin

Could you buy candies last halloween? Lol I didn't pay any attention to that. I spent ages trying to figure out the riddle thing in "The Woods" board last year.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

When was the last restock? O:


----------



## Alienfish

Think I'm just gonna end up buying them for people..no use waiting for like 10s of just one item.


----------



## Coach

Klinkguin said:


> Could you buy candies last halloween? Lol I didn't pay any attention to that. I spent ages trying to figure out the riddle thing in "The Woods" board last year.



I'm pretty sure candy has been in every Halloween celebration


----------



## Toot

Frances-Simoun said:


> When was the last restock? O:



Like 10 minutes ago and there was 1 2 hours prior.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Jun said:


> Think I'm just gonna end up buying them for people..no use waiting for like 10s of just one item.



Me too, but sadly, they probably go around for like 2000 BTB each... ;___; I don't have that much...


----------



## Coach

I also need 1 green and 2 blue to complete my life goal


----------



## Nerd House

Not gonna worry about this anymore. Too stressful, and the restocks are ALWAYS done while I'm asleep, even when they say "Oh, we'll restock during EST time for our American users".

That and people want EVERYTHING YOU HAVE for *1* candy. That's highway robbery if you ask me.

Might giveaway what candies I do have and be done with it.


----------



## Toot

How do you even get the dark candy? Necrobump? Thst seems like the only way imo. Lol.


----------



## Ayaya

PandaNikita said:


> Guys! The LINE chat group is open to anyone ^_^ I was just teasing you guys
> 
> PM me if you want to join you must have the chat app called LINE



If you want to join our LINE group~
It'll be easier than chatting on the thread  
PM me your LINE id if you want to join!


----------



## Coach

GodToot said:


> How do you even get the dark candy? Necrobump? Thst seems like the only way imo. Lol.



You act like Kira and hope someone wants revenge


----------



## Justin

GodToot said:


> How do you even get the dark candy? Necrobump? Thst seems like the only way imo. Lol.



To be seen soon~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

GodToot said:


> Like 10 minutes ago and there was 1 2 hours prior.



Okay! Thanks, I'm in college so hopefully when I'm home I can catch a blue restock lol


----------



## matt

Cant wait for dark candy! Its cheap!


----------



## Coach

http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540

Join. \(^-^\)


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> To be seen soon~


Oh oky... lel


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> To be seen soon~



Omg *dies*


----------



## Toot

matt said:


> Cant wait for dark candy! Its cheap!



Its not sold in the shop... it'll probably be a halloween thing.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Will there still be restocks after the 6 restocks are done, or will there be no more after the 6th?


----------



## Hyperpesta

Why the hell am i sitting here stalking the shop when i dont even have enough bells


----------



## Toot

ADanishMuffin said:


> Will there still be restocks after the 6 restocks are done, or will there be no more after the 6th?



That'll probably be it...


----------



## Ayaya

Coach said:


> http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540
> 
> Join. \(^-^\)



This too if you don't have LINE


----------



## Toot

J o s h said:


> Why the hell am i sitting here stalking the shop when i dont even have enough bells



Lmao that was me a week ago.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

GodToot said:


> Lmao that was me a week ago.



What? How did you go to not having enough BTB to buy a candy to having over a thousand? I MUST KNOW YOUR SECRET.


----------



## Toot

Candy corn countdown. (*^□^)ﾆｬﾊﾊﾊﾊﾊﾊ!!!!はは

- - - Post Merge - - -



ADanishMuffin said:


> What? How did you go to not having enough BTB to buy a candy to having over a thousand? I MUST KNOW YOUR SECRET.



I sold a green candy I manged to get. Lol.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

GodToot said:


> Candy corn countdown. (*^□^)ﾆｬﾊﾊﾊﾊﾊﾊ!!!!はは
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I sold a green candy I manged to get. Lol.



lol. Gosh, I'd sell my extra collectibles, but I'm aiming for two sets (plus I got most of them for free). Seems unlikely that I'll be able to buy more than one Blue Candy, though, if ever...

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> That'll probably be it...



Um, which'll probably be it?


----------



## Toot

ADanishMuffin said:


> lol. Gosh, I'd sell my extra collectibles, but I'm aiming for two sets (plus I got most of them for free). Seems unlikely that I'll be able to buy more than one Blue Candy, though, if ever...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Um, which'll probably be it?



I mean today will probably the last day to buy candy collecti;les.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Well, it looks like I missed my chance to buy collectibles. :'( I'll be sleeping soon because it's pretty late where I live. (for me, anyway)


----------



## Darkbrussel

ADanishMuffin said:


> Well, it looks like I missed my chance to buy collectibles. :'( I'll be sleeping soon because it's pretty late where I live. (for me, anyway)



where do you live?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Darkbrussel said:


> where do you live?



Philippines. It's 8:00 PM here, and I sleep early. I'll probably be heading to bed in a couple of hours.


----------



## buuunii

I MISSED IT AGAHDLAAGKADLA


----------



## Guero101

buuunii said:


> I MISSED IT AGAHDLAAGKADLA



join the club


----------



## buuunii

Guero101 said:


> join the club



Well at least you got one candy!
Four more restocks!
We can do this! *determined*


----------



## Guero101

buuunii said:


> Well at least you got one candy!
> Four more restocks!
> We can do this! *determined*



yea. from a giveaway. haven't been able to purchase any candy from the restocks


----------



## buuunii

Guero101 said:


> yea. from a giveaway. haven't been able to purchase any candy from the restocks



I have class all day so I probably won't get to many of the restocks
Just have faith!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I had a weird dream that the blue candy restock turned into a scavenger hunt and whoever could solve the puzzle could get a blue candy. Oh tbt, you are messing with my mind haha!


----------



## Elise

I'm considering sleeping a few hours less tonight to try and catch a restock. I know I will not be able to function normally tomorrow and I will probably hate myself if I don't manage to get anything good. Hmmmm...


----------



## Amissapanda

Dang, I was at work and missed two restocks already.


----------



## Cokane

Curse you slow clicking fingers!!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone have a spare blue candy?


----------



## buuunii

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Anyone have a spare blue candy?



I wish ;^;

Sorry about that ._.


----------



## r a t

Ugh there was another restock whilst I was in town D;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Anyone will fil me in? Just woke up. I JUST missed a blue didn't I?!?!!?? ;-; :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, just saw the shop!  So EACH restock will have Blue, Green, and Red!??! ?FAJ FGHDS JCNV N AF


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm loading like molasses today, too.


----------



## Nerd House

Elise said:


> I'm considering sleeping a few hours less tonight to try and catch a restock. I know I will not be able to function normally tomorrow and I will probably hate myself if I don't manage to get anything good. Hmmmm...



Get some sleep. No sense in letting your real life suffer over pixels.


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> Anyone will fil me in? Just woke up. I JUST missed a blue didn't I?!?!!?? ;-; :'(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, just saw the shop!  So EACH restock will have Blue, Green, and Red!??! ?FAJ FGHDS JCNV N AF



Sadly v.v
I missed it too
But there'll be 4 more restocks today


----------



## Klinkguin

Cuppycakez said:


> Anyone will fil me in? Just woke up. I JUST missed a blue didn't I?!?!!?? ;-; :'(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, just saw the shop!  So EACH restock will have Blue, Green, and Red!??! ?FAJ FGHDS JCNV N AF


yeah :3 the first one was like 4 hours ago, the second one was just over an hour ago


----------



## Cuppycakez

Don't think this posted since I'm loading so slowly, so here. 



Klinkguin said:


> yeah :3 the first one was like 4 hours ago, the second one was just over an hour ago



That sucks, I woke up at 6. Was sitting there and somehow fell asleep. (?!?!) Now it's 8 am haha!   But congrats to those who got some! Time for me to spam thread so I can acutally get something from the shop. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gosh.  Says Coach posted last but I refreshed and it's just my comments.


----------



## Coach

We need more restocks now!


----------



## Klinkguin

tbt is slow for me too don't worry


----------



## Chris

Holy. I swear the thread was at around 460-70 pages when I stopped following it last night.  You're all crazy. 




oath2order said:


> Okay hon the fact that youre taking me seriously means you're a noob



OATH2ORDER HOW MANY FRICKING TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU... we say nub on TBT not noob. (I love you <3)


----------



## Klinkguin

Don't worry tbt is very slow for me too


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosh.  Says Coach posted last but I refreshed and it's just my comments.


----------



## Amissapanda

By the way, I have a question for those that have been here for a restock today already.

When the shop goes down five minutes before the restock, is that for five minutes after the countdown ends?

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, I have a question for those that have been here for a restock today already.

When the shop goes down five minutes before the restock, is that for five minutes after the countdown ends?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Klinkguin said:


> Don't worry tbt is very slow for me too



Ok, thought it was just me!


----------



## Klinkguin

It goes down 5 minutes *before* the restock. so if the timer says 5 minutes left then you cant purchase anything for 5 minutes until the timer runs out, but then you can buy restocked candies.


----------



## Sholee

ooo 4 more restocks! so generous!

someone get me a blueee please!
i'll love you forebeeerr


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Amissapanda said:


> By the way, I have a question for those that have been here for a restock today already.
> 
> When the shop goes down five minutes before the restock, is that for five minutes after the countdown ends?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By the way, I have a question for those that have been here for a restock today already.
> 
> When the shop goes down five minutes before the restock, is that for five minutes after the countdown ends?



Nope. When the countdown reaches the five minute mark, the shop will be unavailable, but the countdown will still be counting.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Amissapanda said:


> By the way, I have a question for those that have been here for a restock today already.
> 
> When the shop goes down five minutes before the restock, is that for five minutes after the countdown ends?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By the way, I have a question for those that have been here for a restock today already.
> 
> When the shop goes down five minutes before the restock, is that for five minutes after the countdown ends?


I'dalso like to know.


----------



## Amissapanda

Klinkguin said:


> It goes down 5 minutes *before* the restock. so if the timer says 5 minutes left then you cant purchase anything for 5 minutes until the timer runs out, but then you can buy restocked candies.



Okay, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## SharJoY

Amissapanda said:


> By the way, I have a question for those that have been here for a restock today already.
> 
> When the shop goes down five minutes before the restock, is that for five minutes after the countdown ends?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By the way, I have a question for those that have been here for a restock today already.
> 
> When the shop goes down five minutes before the restock, is that for five minutes after the countdown ends?



I was awake for the last one, and it did the 30 minute countdown, the last five minutes of the countdown the shop was closed.


----------



## Amissapanda

Awesome. Thanks a lot for the clarification, guys.


----------



## Coach

Sholee said:


> ooo 4 more restocks! so generous!
> 
> someone get me a blueee please!
> i'll love you forebeeerr



That signature! ;D


----------



## SharJoY

You also are not able to access your ABD during that 5 minutes


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I think I'll only be around for last 3 or 2 restocks. Schoool -___-


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> ooo 4 more restocks! so generous!
> 
> someone get me a blueee please!
> i'll love you forebeeerr


I'm goin g to try! First I must spam posts in the places.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Guys, would anyone be kind enough to try to buy me a Blue Candy, since the rest of the restocks will probably happen while I'm asleep? (gonna sleep soon, btw~)

I will definitely be paying you for it, and maybe even a bit of extra BTB. (though I can't go to overboard; maybe just like 200 BTB _at most_) Thanks guys.


----------



## Chris

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm goin g to try! First I must spam make quality posts in the places.



Corrected that for you.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> Corrected that for you.


Oh yeah! Thanks.


----------



## buuunii

It's so quiet lol


----------



## Sholee

is anyone else's site loading super slow like last night?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sholee said:


> is anyone else's site loading super slow like last night?



Mine is xD And I am awake now at 6:22 AM ugh ;_;


----------



## Amissapanda

buuunii said:


> It's so quiet lol



I think 90% of us can barely get the page to even load, so...


----------



## Zane

Sholee said:


> is anyone else's site loading super slow like last night?



definitely not just you, I was about to ask the same thing. XP


----------



## buuunii

Sholee said:


> is anyone else's site loading super slow like last night?



Yeah it's so slow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I think 90% of us can barely get the page to even load, so...



Yeah that's pronably why lol


----------



## device

Forums are working fine for me at the moment.​


----------



## Zane

VanishingKira said:


> Forums are working fine for me at the moment.​



it started loading normally for me just when you said that wth



VanishingKira said:


> Forums are working fine for me at the moment.​



nvm didn't last long oof


----------



## Elise

Adol the Red said:


> Get some sleep. No sense in letting your real life suffer over pixels.



Ah you're probably right. It's a lot easier to just accept that I have very little chance at that blue candy and be happy with what I did get. I might actually have a good Halloween that way and learn something in class XD

Thanks random internet person for talking some sense to me


----------



## Toot

Sheniqua missed the restock and got pissed. She hacked the site and screwed up some stuff while adding candies to her account... 



lolwut?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Vanishing posts. Lol nice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> jesus christ 5000 posts what is wrong with you people!!



I don't wanna invade your privacy, but are you Christian?


----------



## Mikorin

The blue candy says 120 have been sold, do those numbers include the ones from last year or are they this years statistics?


----------



## gnoixaim

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> The blue candy says 120 have been sold, do those numbers include the ones from last year or are they this years statistics?



It counts both last year and this years : )


----------



## Klinkguin

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> The blue candy says 120 have been sold, do those numbers include the ones from last year or are they this years statistics?


I think that includes last year restocks as well.


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> It counts both last year and this years : )



Oop I forgot about that, I was all optimistic that 60 blue candies were in both restocks =P 

Anyway the lag is gone right now this is nice.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> I don't wanna invade your privacy, but are you Christian?



How is that relevant


----------



## TykiButterfree

gnoixaim said:


> It counts both last year and this years : )



Why do they do this? First I think 120? Aw that's nice lots of people got one. Then I think, how many people actually got one? 5? :/


----------



## Klinkguin

16 blue candies were restocked in the second restock, idk how many in the first one today


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> How is that relevant



Why do you keep harassing me when I post something?


----------



## gnoixaim

Apple2012 said:


> Why do you keep harassing me when I post something?



...he's not even harassing you.


----------



## Toot

Oh gawd... where are the originals. Lol


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> Why do you keep harassing me when I post something?



Its an honest question.

Also off topic to the thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gnoixaim said:


> ...he's not even harassing you.



I'm just not going to answer his questions anymore.


----------



## buuunii

gnoixaim said:


> ...he's not even harassing you.



Omg gurl im so jelly of you rn


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> I don't wanna invade your privacy, but are you Christian?



you don't have to be christian to say "jesus christ" 

-_-


----------



## sej

gnoixaim said:


> ...he's not even harassing you.



SO.MANY.CANDIES! xD


----------



## Gracelia

Apple2012 said:


> I'm just not going to answer his questions anymore.



I think you need to straighten out what "harassment" is. I hope you do not run around on the streets and get asked a question and scream you are being harassed cuz... ye
\

RIP me .. when did the first two restocks happen?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> you don't have to be christian to say "jesus christ"
> 
> -_-



I was taking it seriously just to have fun, not to be serious.


----------



## Chris

*oath2order*, hon, it's rare to see you here. What colour(s) are you missing?


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Oh gawd... where are the originals. Lol



I'm an original person right?? From the like 100th page at least I've been on this thread. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> *oath2order*, hon, it's rare to see you here. What colour(s) are you missing?



I have an extra yellow if that helps!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Gracelia said:


> I think you need to straighten out what "harassment" is. I hope you do not run around on the streets and get asked a question and scream you are being harassed cuz... ye
> \
> 
> RIP me .. when did the first two restocks happen?



This wasn't his first question to me. He asked me too many questions.


----------



## PandaNikita

Apple2012 said:


> I was taking it seriously just to have fun, not to be serious.



Seriously?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> This wasn't his first question to me. He asked me too many questions.



Do you expect to NOT be asked questions then?


----------



## Kiikay

guys, come join us in Line. Some of us decided to use the chat app so we don't have to spam/flood here so much c:


----------



## PandaNikita

Btw TINA join our chat Group!


----------



## Chris

PandaNikita said:


> Btw TINA join our chat Group!



I'm not familiar with what you're using for it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaNikita said:


> Seriously?



Yeah. You may say something that is a joke or something else. I would realize that it's only a joke or something, but I take it seriously just to poke fun. So I'm not being serious.


----------



## Klinkguin

Gracelia said:


> I think you need to straighten out what "harassment" is. I hope you do not run around on the streets and get asked a question and scream you are being harassed cuz... ye
> \
> 
> RIP me .. when did the first two restocks happen?



The restocks happened a little while ago. first one was like 6 hours ago now? the second one was like 3 hours ago,


----------



## PandaNikita

Tina said:


> I'm not familiar with what you're using for it.



Get familiar ;c it's awesome


----------



## Ayaya

Guys don't start anything again here please... We already got the thread closed down before x_x
Aren't you all hungry for candies? Halloween is tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Get familiar ;c it's awesome


Tell me more!


----------



## PandaNikita

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah. You may say something that is a joke or something else. I would realize that it's only a joke or something, but I take it seriously just to poke fun. So I'm not being serious.


I would like to know how that's funny..?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ayaya said:


> Guys don't start anything again here please... We already got the thread closed down before x_x
> Aren't you all hungry for candies? Halloween is tomorrow! Yay!


I know! Super excited!


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Tell me more!



Step 1: Have a phone, Step 2: Download LINE, Step 3: Join us~!


----------



## f11

why dont you just make one in irc?


----------



## Chris

PandaNikita said:


> Get familiar ;c it's awesome



By that I meant I literally have no idea what it is haha. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Get familiar ;c it's awesome



I'm downloading Line to my tablet right now!


----------



## PandaNikita

Tina said:


> By that I meant I literally have no idea what it is haha. I've never heard of it.



Aww - what kind of phone do you have Tina?  It's called LINE the best part there is a sticker for everything!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> By that I meant I literally have no idea what it is haha. I've never heard of it.



Have you heard of Kik? It's like that I guess.


----------



## PandaNikita

C r y s t a l said:


> why dont you just make one in irc?



IRC is dead. RIP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Have you heard of Kik? It's like that I guess.



NO!! Way different yo!


----------



## Juudai

Line is fun and convenient.
With  lots of stickers and emoji.
There's also a computer version, in addition to mobile and iPad etc.

Morning guys.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ayaya said:


> Guys don't start anything again here please... We already got the thread closed down before x_x
> Aren't you all hungry for candies? Halloween is tomorrow! Yay!



I have work tomorrow night, but they said we can wear costumes. I am totally going to work as a Team Magma trainer. lol

I am also excited for tbt on Halloween. Is there going to be a fun event or something?


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> IRC is dead. RIP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> NO!! Way different yo!


Whoops! Sorry!! How do I join you?


----------



## Chris

PandaNikita said:


> Aww - what kind of phone do you have Tina?  It's called LINE the best part there is a sticker for everything!



iPhone. But if it's just an app then I'm not interested! 




PandaNikita said:


> IRC is dead. RIP



IRC is love.


----------



## Javocado

I'm feeling rather Blue today


----------



## PandaNikita

Tina said:


> iPhone. But if it's just an app then I'm not interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRC is love.



Omg ;___; jubs joined us, we would love for you to join us Tina


----------



## PandaNikita

ah


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm having troubles registering. Oh gosh.


----------



## Ayaya

Cuppycakez said:


> I know! Super excited!



Yay! ψ(｀∇?)ψ ☆ Collect all the candies ☆ ψ(｀∇?)ψ



TykiButterfree said:


> I have work tomorrow night, but they said we can wear costumes. I am totally going to work as a Team Magma trainer. lol
> 
> I am also excited for tbt on Halloween. Is there going to be a fun event or something?



Oh that sounds fun! Just don't battle random kids on Pokemon ok? (just kidding)

Me too! I wonder what kind of events they have in store for us...



Juudai said:


> Line is fun and convenient.
> With  lots of stickers and emoji.
> There's also a computer version, in addition to mobile and iPad etc.
> 
> Morning guys.



^This basically. 

Have a hard time expressing your thoughts and feelings? Get LINE, and you can express yourself in cute stickers! With over 5000+ stickers available, chatting becomes more fun! Call 1-999-GIVEMECANDY, and get LINE today! 

And good morning Juudai


----------



## Juudai

Javocado said:


> I'm feeling rather Blue today



Just don't get ir-redtated and you'll be fine.


----------



## buuunii

My connection is so slow ;-;
How do you join in line??


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> iPhone. But if it's just an app then I'm not interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRC is love.


I can't get mine to work. Me and Tina will rock the IRC together. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> iPhone. But if it's just an app then I'm not interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRC is love.


I can't get mine to work. Me and Tina will rock the IRC together.


----------



## buuunii

How do I joooooin ;-;


----------



## Chris

PandaNikita said:


> Omg ;___; jubs joined us, we would love for you to join us Tina



If the candyman joined then I guess I should follow. What do I do after downloading / registering?


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> How do I joooooin ;-;



I can't get it to work.


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> *oath2order*, hon, it's rare to see you here. What colour(s) are you missing?



Blureeee


----------



## PandaNikita

Tina said:


> If the candyman joined then I guess I should follow. What do I do after downloading / registering?



Yay~~! Ayaya is like our technical person I think she just told me she is helping you


----------



## Cuppycakez

Registering now!


----------



## Juudai

Cuppycakez said:


> I can't get it to work.


What's the problem?
*nevermind



Ayaya said:


> ^This basically.
> 
> Have a hard time expressing your thoughts and feelings? Get LINE, and you can express yourself in cute stickers! With over 5000+ stickers available, chatting becomes more fun! Call 1-999-GIVEMECANDY, and get LINE today!
> 
> And good morning Juudai


Yes, that's a good advertisement. 
I use stickers way too often. And one of my friends sometimes sends me some, too. It's  a problem.
I had an addiction when I first joined, but I like to think I've gotten over it.
Morning~! Hope you're doing well? c:


----------



## Cory

Will trade tree and bells for blue candy.


----------



## Cokane

Yeah^^ Line is awesome! very popular where i am


----------



## PandaNikita

Cokane said:


> Yeah^^ Line is awesome! very popular where i am



Join us

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cokane said:


> Yeah^^ Line is awesome! very popular where i am



Join us


----------



## Cokane

PandaNikita said:


> Join us



haha sure^^ you guys creating like a group chaat right? 
u need my QR code? right?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Ugh I couldn't get on for an our.. Said my account was suspended (aware it's because of lag/server issues)


----------



## buuunii

I'm in YEEEEH


----------



## Cokane

no wait you can add people by ID's mine is = "l37a"


----------



## sej

I am selling a red candy for anyone who wants one


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> I'm in YEEEEH



Tell me your secretttt ;-;


----------



## NSFW

asdfghjkl;' can someone get me a blue candy please?
i have a feeling im going to miss all restocks due to the hw i have


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want to join chat~!  But yeah cant wait for candyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Juudai

Cuppycakez said:


> I want to join chat~!  But yeah cant wait for candyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Once you've got your ID, just let 'em know so they can add you? o:

How many people you guys got so far~?


----------



## Ayaya

Can you guys please either VM/PM your LINE ID please so I can invite you to the chat ;_;
And for those who don't have LINE, we can chat here too http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540 (might need to register if there are too many people OTL)

And we have 14 people here but we're all very chatty LOL


----------



## NSFW

-quickly downloads line-


----------



## Shirohibiki

how did this thread get like 27 pages while i slept oh my god
you guys are ruthless

q q i still have to rest and already missed two restocks,,, this does not bode well ]:
grats to everyone who got em tho <3


----------



## Toot

Shirohibiki said:


> how did this thread get like 27 pages while i slept oh my god
> you guys are ruthless
> 
> q q i still have to rest and already missed two restocks,,, this does not bode well ]:
> grats to everyone who got em tho <3



It went up 200+ pages in 24 hours. Lol


----------



## Cadbberry

I missed restock ;3; I have  a feeling I am not getting the blue candy


----------



## sej

Cadbberry said:


> I missed restock ;3; I have  a feeling I am not getting the blue candy



Aww! If I get an extra one(on top of another one I want) I will so give it to you!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sej said:


> Aww! If I get an extra one(on top of another one I want) I will so give it to you!



Yay! Thank you~ This is my second TBT holiday so i want to collect them all. I was here for Halloween too but that was it


----------



## Hyperpesta

Anyone want a red candy for 150 btb?


----------



## Toot

J o s h said:


> Anyone want a red candy for 150 btb?


Lol trying to get bells for the blue? 
Sure. :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

How did I miss 2 restocks... ;n; I just know I'm gonna miss out on the other ones... lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mow much are the blues?


----------



## Toot

The Hidden Owl said:


> How did I miss 2 restocks... ;n; I just know I'm gonna miss out on the other ones... lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mow much are the blues?



113? I think... lol


----------



## Hyperpesta

GodToot said:


> Lol trying to get bells for the blue?
> Sure. :3



Yeah, if i dont get one and a green restock happens, ill get that instead, Thanks!


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> 113? I think... lol



119


----------



## Toot

Lol close enough.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I hate to be a bugger, but could someone vm me when the timer comes up? I am in a class and can't be on all the time...


----------



## Toot

Mods and admins are trolls.


----------



## Cadbberry

The Hidden Owl said:


> I hate to be a bugger, but could someone vm me when the timer comes up? I am in a class and can't be on all the time...



Ikr, I am about to go to school and I am gonna miss it unless there is a 12:15/30-1:40 Restock. I have computer class then


----------



## Toot

The Hidden Owl said:


> I hate to be a bugger, but could someone vm me when the timer comes up? I am in a class and can't be on all the time...


Yeah I can pm you... lel


----------



## The Hidden Owl

GodToot said:


> Yeah I can pm you... lel


K ty.


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Yeah, if i dont get one and a green restock happens, ill get that instead, Thanks!



Today during restocks, from what I've understood from the shop banner, Red, Green, AND Blue will be restocked at the same time. :O


----------



## sej

Come on timer! Appear! xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Hahaha I only have 13 more mins at home so that won't help me be here for itXD


----------



## TykiButterfree

Cadbberry said:


> Hahaha I only have 13 more mins at home so that won't help me be here for itXD



I'd try to help, but I only have the tbt for 1 at the moment and lag will probably keep me from getting one anyway.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I need two blue candies so i can have all candy pairs lol execpt for dark candy ;-; come on timer


----------



## The Hidden Owl

OMG.... a gap of 10 minutes between posts :O


----------



## sej

Come on timer...It has been more than 4 hours since last restock xD It HAS to be soon xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> I need two blue candies so i can have all candy pairs lol execpt for dark candy ;-; come on timer


You got two!! Congrats! eEEEEk! Did you see that today's restocks are for all candies (except black of course  ) ?!?!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> You got two!! Congrats! eEEEEk! Did you see that today's restocks are for all candies (except black of course  ) ?!?!



Really cant wait.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> You got two!! Congrats! eEEEEk! Did you see that today's restocks are for all candies (except black of course  ) ?!?!



Yeees  I bought a green and red candy today from other members, just need blueeeeesss


----------



## Coach

Frances-Simoun said:


> I need two blue candies so i can have all candy pairs lol execpt for dark candy ;-; come on timer



That's what I'm doing. <.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, where does the timer appear?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Coach said:


> That's what I'm doing. <.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, where does the timer appear?



Um it appears in the shop, 30 minutes prior restock o:


----------



## Gosalyne

In the shop

- - - Post Merge - - -

(*) But the site goes down for 5-10 minutes prior to each restock


----------



## starlark

We should have some sort of restriction that allows 1 candy/2 candies per member until the final restock today/ tomorrow or something, just so people have a fair chance at grabbing one.
Not calling anyone out, just want everyone to have a chance without hoarders getting in the way and snatching all the candy before we can click "Confirm Purchase"


----------



## Toot

That 5 minute interval screwed me lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> That's what I'm doing. <.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, where does the timer appear?


That's what I want to do, but I'm not gonna have enough yet. That's why I'm posting in the other forums


----------



## Gosalyne

starlark said:


> We should have some sort of restriction that allows 1 candy/2 candies per member until the final restock today/ tomorrow or something, just so people have a fair chance at grabbing one.
> Not calling anyone out, just want everyone to have a chance without hoarders getting in the way and snatching all the candy before we can click "Confirm Purchase"



I totally second that.
But some people would not be happy


----------



## starlark

Gosalyne said:


> I totally second that.
> But some people would not be happy



Agreed, some people _have_ saved up a long time for this event and it seems unfair to take it from them...


----------



## Sholee

starlark said:


> We should have some sort of restriction that allows 1 candy/2 candies per member until the final restock today/ tomorrow or something, just so people have a fair chance at grabbing one.
> Not calling anyone out, just want everyone to have a chance without hoarders getting in the way and snatching all the candy before we can click "Confirm Purchase"





Gosalyne said:


> I totally second that.
> But some people would not be happy



If there wasn't "hidden" featured for collectibles, i bet people wouldn't buy as much because people would call them out on it. Otherwise, it's hard to know who really bought 1 or 5.


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> We should have some sort of restriction that allows 1 candy/2 candies per member until the final restock today/ tomorrow or something, just so people have a fair chance at grabbing one.
> Not calling anyone out, just want everyone to have a chance without hoarders getting in the way and snatching all the candy before we can click "Confirm Purchase"


There's always gonna be Sheniquas. 

first time doing a video lets see if it works!  
Ugh just.


----------



## starlark

Cuppycakez said:


> There's always gonna be Sheniquas.
> 
> first time doing a video lets see if it works!
> Ugh just. http://youtu.be/esDOm7FHn4M



Use the video BB code, it's right next to insert image xD
Great, you made a Kevin Bacon ad pop up. Kudos to you, lass.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another note: 5 minutes til the Steam Halloween Sale and unsure whether to use my refreshing skills on that or this.


----------



## Hyperpesta

starlark said:


> Use the video BB code, it's right next to insert image xD
> Great, you made a Kevin Bacon ad pop up. Kudos to you, lass.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Another note: 5 minutes til the Steam Halloween Sale and unsure whether to use my refreshing skills on that or this.



Whats steam?


----------



## sej

starlark said:


> Use the video BB code, it's right next to insert image xD
> Great, you made a Kevin Bacon ad pop up. Kudos to you, lass.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Another note: 5 minutes til the Steam Halloween Sale and unsure whether to use my refreshing skills on that or this.



Steam Halloween sale?


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Whats steam?



Same!


----------



## starlark

Steam's a client that sells PC games (downloaded direct to your laptop) and I'm hoping to nab the Amnesia bundle ;u;


----------



## cinny

starlark said:


> Use the video BB code, it's right next to insert image xD
> Great, you made a Kevin Bacon ad pop up. Kudos to you, lass.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Another note: 5 minutes til the Steam Halloween Sale and unsure whether to use my refreshing skills on that or this.


I haven't bought games on steam since foreverrr.
last game I bought was Civ 5 and it is kinda hard for me to find games that is fun or worth the money :<

but good luck!! :,)


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> Steam's a client that sells PC games (downloaded direct to your laptop) and I'm hoping to nab the Amnesia bundle ;u;



Oh cool!


----------



## starlark

cinny said:


> I haven't bought games on steam since foreverrr.
> last game I bought was Civ 5 and it is kinda hard for me to find games that is fun or worth the money :<
> 
> but good luck!! :,)



I just found out that a game I bought earlier today was discounted again...half price than what I bought it lol
But I finally bought the games I have been wanting forEVERRRRR
i bought the amnesia bundle i can die now


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> I just found out that a game I bought earlier today was discounted again...half price than what I bought it lol
> But I finally bought the games I have been wanting forEVERRRRR
> i bought the amnesia bundle i can die now



OMG! I just searched it it looks so fun! Amnesia BTW. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well looks creepy, which is fun for me anyway.


----------



## Toot

Amnesia? The game? Lol so fun.


----------



## starlark

Cuppycakez said:


> OMG! I just searched it it looks so fun! Amnesia BTW.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well looks creepy, which is fun for me anyway.



yeah, the reason i got it was because i'm doing this voice acting thing for a custom story and i need to do a bit of level building and you can only do that if you have the game
but i've been such a big fan of amnesia and i cry          ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

now where are my candies at


----------



## Toot

J o s h said:


> Whats steam?


PC game store and launcher.


----------



## sunkyung

Just got on today. I think I've lost hope on getting the green/blue candy this year even though there's tons of restocks today. Work is kicking my butt. I was hoping I'd catch the countdown. :\ 

Good luck everyone!  I hope you get a chance to get what you're hoping for.


----------



## Hyperpesta

This is what happens when josh is bored.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Guys come join us ~ http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


----------



## starlark

J o s h said:


> This is what happens when josh is bored.



freaking katie


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> This is what happens when josh is bored.


KATIE!! I LOVE HER! Why can't she be my villager. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Guys come join us ~ http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540



Can't.  Your full over there.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ugh... countdown come before I have to finish science.


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ugh... countdown come before I have to finish science.



I'm working on science too right now~


----------



## starlark

*MAY THE ODDS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOUR*


----------



## sej

Finally countdown! Yesh!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

starlark said:


> *MAY THE ODDS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOUR*



You mean may the mods be forever in your favor...


----------



## Toot

starlark said:


> *MAY THE ODDS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOUR*



Mockingjay will be awesome. Lol


----------



## sej

GodToot said:


> Mockingjay will be awesome.



I deleted ur lol. Mockingjay is no laughing matter.
Jk, lol(i am such a hyoocrit) But seriously I can't wait for mocking jay


----------



## Cokane

*SEJ IS ZE BEST!*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sej said:


> I deleted ur lol. Mockingjay is no laughing matter.
> Jk, lol(i am such a hyoocrit) But seriously I can't wait for mocking jay


I can't wait either!  I got my whole family addicted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cokane said:


> *SEJ IS ZE BEST!*


She is prettttttttty cool.


----------



## Sholee

someoneeeee pleasee get a blueee for me!!
love you forever!!!


----------



## Fawning

What's everyone aiming for this time? I think I'm gonna try for 2 greens


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> someoneeeee pleasee get a blueee for me!!
> love you forever!!!



I'll try [:


----------



## Dork

yo im gonna try for a blue but ill most probably miss it

so green, ye


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'm going for at least a green and a blue.


----------



## catarinalucio

I really want a blue candy  oh my god.
*Good luck everyone!*


----------



## Frances-Simoun

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Cokane

Blue or green 4 me^^ finger cross


----------



## Luna_Solara

Blue and green is all I need now! Good luck everyone else!


----------



## TykiButterfree

YAY A timer! Good luck everoyone!


----------



## sej

Cokane said:


> *SEJ IS ZE BEST!*



Well... I do have my moments


----------



## Toot

inb4fortylurkers


----------



## sej

Cuppycakez said:


> I can't wait either!  I got my whole family addicted.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> She is prettttttttty cool.


----------



## Kammeh

I hope I can get something this time <3

I really want a complete candy set qvq


----------



## Amissapanda

Gonna cross my fingers, but not get my hopes up. lol


----------



## Toot

がんばれみなさん


----------



## sunkyung

omg the countdown started and work starts soonish. How fast can I be on mobile?


----------



## oath2order

Yas ***** bout to restock


----------



## sej

GodToot said:


> がんばれみなさん



に、あなたをありがとうございます！


----------



## Toot

sunkyung said:


> omg the countdown started and work starts soonish. How fast can I be on mobile?



As long as you have a good provider, just as long as anyone.


----------



## oath2order

sunkyung said:


> omg the countdown started and work starts soonish. How fast can I be on mobile?



I had it in my cart and clicked check out feom the checkout page on mobile but lost it from someone else. It IS possible on mobile


----------



## Toot

Sej said:


> に、あなたをありがとうございます！



どういたしまして  (≧∇≦)b


----------



## sej

GodToot said:


> どういたしまして  (≧∇≦)b



Lets stop talking Japanese now xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> As long as you have a good provider, just as long as anyone.



Pretty much!  Just got to be fast!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sej said:


> Lets stop talking Japanese now xD


YEAH YOUR MAKIN ME FEEL UNSMART XD


----------



## sej

Cuppycakez said:


> YEAH YOUR MAKIN ME FEEL UNSMART XD



There's this thing called google translate xD


----------



## Toot

Sej said:


> There's this thing called google translate xD


Oh... XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Candy corn on the cob.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Let's hope the website doesn't crash this time >_<


----------



## sunkyung

GodToot said:


> As long as you have a good provider, just as long as anyone.



Well the big one is merging with comcast soon so...


----------



## Dork

*[heavy breathing]*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sej said:


> There's this thing called google translate xD


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good idea


----------



## Hyperpesta

Look at them swaggy candies <


----------



## The Hidden Owl

;n; they were in my cart...


----------



## Kammeh

I managed to get a blue candy and 2 greens. Omg I am so freaking happy. <3


----------



## badcrumbs

Can't believe I actually got a candy! XD 

Blue and Green went soooo fast, but snagged a red. Here's to my first collectible!


----------



## Amissapanda

Nut bunnies. Still didn't get a blue.


----------



## Sholee

oh the laggg


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'M SO DUMB NOOOOOOOOOO I refreshed and it went to the 5 minutes left part then refreshed and everything was gone.


----------



## Dork

aw i couldn't get a blue one :c


----------



## sej

Ehh, missed blue candy cause of stupid lag, but I got a red candy. I am happy though  I have a full set


----------



## Toot

Here come the candy flavored tears.


----------



## effluo

I missed the blue..  it refused to add them to my cart for awhile..


----------



## Zane

How did I know it was gonna lag... lol See you all at the next one.


----------



## Klinkguin

I got a blue one I think


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> I'M SO DUMB NOOOOOOOOOO I refreshed and it went to the 5 minutes left part then refreshed and everything was gone.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I officially give up. I couldn't even snag a red candy from the store. Off to the tbt marketplace I go


----------



## starlark

it.lagged.when.i.cart.



























;______;


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm sad at myself.  Oh well! Should be here for the next 2 restocks if I'm lucky


----------



## patriceflanders

awwwwwwwwwwwww had a blue and green one in my cart, when wanting to pay : goneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cuppycakez

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I officially give up. I couldn't even snag a red candy from the store. Off to the tbt marketplace I go



But you have the weird doll! So you always win!


----------



## Kammeh

I'm surprised I got a blue, I was lagging like crazy O:


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hope you reach what i have cuppy!


----------



## Coach

R.I.P. Blue and green candy dreams.

Got some reds to sell, that's a plus


----------



## Toot

How many were restocked?


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I know! I feel so dumb. Was just sitting there and was like "I'll refresh again" And sad face. But congrats to everyone that got one/something!


----------



## Sholee

patriceflanders said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww had a blue and green one in my cart, when wanting to pay : goneeeeeeeeeeeee



sometimes you can't be greedy and just go for one, that extra few seconds you spend clicking on another candy, it'll be gone.


----------



## patriceflanders

Klinkguin said:


> I got a blue one I think



you sure did - congrats (she said jealously   )


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I refreshed the page a moment too soon so it went back to the timer...


----------



## starlark

GodToot said:


> How many were restocked?



*NOT ENOUGH*


----------



## Guero101

This is so ridiculous


----------



## Sholee

GodToot said:


> How many were restocked?



15

soo they'll prob restock 45 more?
15 each restock?


----------



## Toot

Whelp... at least we have 3 tries left. Lol.


----------



## patriceflanders

Sholee said:


> sometimes you can't be greedy and just go for one, that extra few seconds you spend clicking on another candy, it'll be gone.




yes prob true


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

/gross sobbing

I blue it


----------



## Dork

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I officially give up. I couldn't even snag a red candy from the store. Off to the tbt marketplace I go



noooo sweetie don't give up yet
THERE ARE STILL MORE RESTOCKS TODAY

YOU CAN DO IT

NEVER GIVE UP

CONQUER


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Hope you reach what i have cuppy!



Aw thanks! That's my goal. One of each. But you know, whatever works


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I got two reds  sigh nno blueees </3


----------



## Dork

Mayorofarcadia said:


> /gross sobbing
> 
> I blue it



10/10


----------



## buuunii

Sobs


----------



## device

Bow to your green candy king.​


----------



## Luna_Solara

Well darn, I wasn't fast enough, I clicked on blue and green candies twice each, it only put one green candy in my cart. Then I clicked to checkout and it was empty 
Hope everyone else was lucky and got what they wanted


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> 15
> 
> soo they'll prob restock 45 more?
> 15 each restock?


15 red, blue and green or total


----------



## catarinalucio

I almost got a blue one! ;________________;
I want one so bad!
I want it to be my first collectible.

Can you guys tell me the hour gap between restocks so I can have an idea when's the next one?


----------



## Hyperpesta

I feel sad now because my friends didnt get some


----------



## Javocado

Never gonna get a Blue rip


----------



## Toot

Mayorofarcadia said:


> /gross sobbing
> 
> I blue it



Lmao nice


----------



## TykiButterfree

OMG I got to click the checkout button, but I didn't get it. I was soooo close. :O Congrats to who got them. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

VanishingKira said:


> Bow to your green candy king.​



HOLY CRAP SHENIQUA   LUCKY SO LUCKY


----------



## Guero101

VanishingKira said:


> Bow to your green candy king.​



Sheniqua


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm glad I didn't get my hopes up, at least.


----------



## buuunii

I had them in my cart
Whyyyyy


----------



## Toot

Oh god they just restocked more green and red. Yes!


----------



## Cuppycakez

catarinalucio said:


> I almost got a blue one! ;________________;
> I want one so bad!
> I want it to be my first collectible.
> 
> Can you guys tell me the hour gap between restocks so I can have an idea when's the next one?


We don't know. ^_^ Just got to keep checking every 30ish minutes for the timer.


----------



## Skyfall

I'm making progress, this time I managed to get a candy in the cart before it disappeared!


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> Whelp... at least we have 3 tries left. Lol.



Not just we. So do the people who just bought 5 of each. SHENIQUA


----------



## Cokane

i GOT ONE red extra candy^^ hope i can trade it for blue one^^


----------



## Sholee

my precious~


----------



## starlark

buuunii said:


> I had them in my cart
> Whyyyyy



same
im
im just going to
bye


----------



## Cory

OFFERING GREEN LETTER AND BELLS AND OTHER CANDIES FOR BLUE CANDIES


----------



## Dork

what are dark candies even


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> same
> im
> im just going to
> bye


Aw no don't leaveeee


----------



## Sholee

VanishingKira said:


> Bow to your green candy king.​



green with envy!


----------



## Toot

Cokane said:


> i GOT ONE red extra candy^^ hope i can trade it for blue one^^


Hehe 夢の世界


----------



## starlark

Guero101 said:


> Not just we. So do the people who just bought 5 of each. SHENIQUA



I'M FINDING OUT ALL THE IP ADDRESSES OF EACH INDIVIUAL SHENIQUA
AND I
*WILL*
*DESTROY THEM*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cory said:


> OFFERING GREEN LETTER AND BELLS AND OTHER CANDIES FOR BLUE CANDIES


More peoples are going to see it if you post in the market.


----------



## lazuli

i had the exact bells for 2 red, 3 green, and 2 blue and managed to get only the red ones. why this ITSTS OK I GOT THRREE MORE TRIES I CAN *DO THIS*


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> OFFERING GREEN LETTER AND BELLS AND OTHER CANDIES FOR BLUE CANDIES



pls


----------



## patriceflanders

Sej said:


> Ehh, missed blue candy cause of stupid lag, but I got a red candy. I am happy though  I have a full set



still need a black on though


----------



## Sholee

now i just need the "new candy" to complete the candy sett


----------



## Dork

Sholee said:


> green with envy!



10/10


----------



## Cory

Cuppycakez said:


> More peoples are going to see it if you post in the market.



i already did


----------



## Ayaya

I just want a blue... 3 more....


----------



## Hyperpesta

Why do i get so emotional for other people


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> now i just need the "new candy" to complete the candy sett



You got all the letters too! Congrats! Even in order!


----------



## Toot

Cory said:


> pls



I'd do it if I could get one. Lol.


----------



## Sholee

people wasting seconds trying to get more than 1 candy, thats why you don't have any
I only wanted the blue and clicked the blue and went straight to check out


just aim for the one you want most!!


----------



## lazuli

i just want a complete set of four
is that too much


----------



## starlark

right thats it hunger strike and no sleeping for eternity xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

J o s h said:


> Why do i get so emotional for other people


Aw!! Don't be! Be excited you got the full set!


----------



## catarinalucio

Cuppycakez said:


> We don't know. ^_^ Just got to keep checking every 30ish minutes for the timer.



Oh! Okay, thank you! :>


----------



## Dork

*the halloween games*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> people wasting seconds trying to get more than 1 candy, thats why you don't have any
> I only wanted the blue and clicked the blue and went straight to check out
> 
> 
> just aim for the one you want most!!


I feel so stupd. I missed it all because I refreshed and it was on the 5 minutes left part >_< Didn't refresh till it was all gone


----------



## Dork

i feel like the next time the shop restocks there's gonna be more people online so less chance of getting a blue one :'c


----------



## oath2order

Klinkguin said:


> I got a blue one I think



Thought you already got one


----------



## The Hidden Owl

The shop is acting like the candies are in full stock, but you can't add them to your cart...


----------



## Toot

Faybun said:


> *the halloween games*


I must have that dark candy. Lol.


----------



## Javocado

3 chances and I blue them all


----------



## Sholee

oath2order said:


> Thought you already got one



them sheniquas! you can't stop em~


----------



## Toot

Stahp lurking! GTFO of my thread!


----------



## Cuppycakez

こんにちは！私の名前はCuppycakezと私が望むすべては、キャンディーセットです！ BLOOPはタコを行く。


----------



## Toot

Javocado said:


> 3 chances and I blue them all


Lol nice.


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> The shop is acting like the candies are in full stock, but you can't add them to your cart...


My shop is glitched with Red. Says I can buy but I can't


----------



## lazuli

26 members who are whining about pixelated candy. amazing


----------



## catarinalucio

Faybun said:


> i feel like the next time the shop restocks there's gonna be more people online so less chance of getting a blue one :'c



We have to be think positiveee! :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

computertrash said:


> 26 members who are whining about pixelated candy. amazing


And look at you.


----------



## Ayaya

Javocado said:


> 3 chances and I blue them all



feelin the blues


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> 26 members who are whining about pixelated candy. amazing



Yep!!


----------



## Dork

catarinalucio said:


> We have to be think positiveee! :3



but the laaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> こんにちは！私の名前はCuppycakezと私が望むすべては、キャンディーセットです！ BLOOPはタコを行く。


No candy set for you said sheniqua.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sowwy Jubs!


----------



## Toot

computertrash said:


> 26 members who are whining about pixelated candy. amazing



No one is actually serious though.


----------



## Sholee

hope they restock more before i leave work
internet here is fassssttt


----------



## LilD

I just....


1 blue 1 green in cart, confirm purchase and...poof...nope.  
Every candy restock and n o t h i n g. I know I've got company with candy strikeouts but...just so disappointed.  Just going to try and buy them now, if that's even possible

To those who got some blue and green congrats  its an awesome feeling i bet
Sorry for the whining


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Those who whine is because they spend precious time waiting -.- 

Like me


----------



## catarinalucio

Faybun said:


> but the laaaaaaaaaag



I knowww!  I was so damn close to getting the blue candy! But we still have more chances! :3


----------



## Justin

Please don't write in Japanese in here


----------



## Guero101

Because Sheniqua be like...


----------



## Cuppycakez

sorry


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> 誰もがキャンディーを持っている必要があります！!!!!!



違って


----------



## Hyperpesta

Selling My Blue in market!


----------



## starlark

Justin said:


> Please don't write in Japanese in here



oh so now you pop up xD


----------



## Toot

Yeah cupcakez... no japanese. Lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Please don't write in Japanese in here



Sowwy! I started playing with Google Translate.


----------



## Sholee

guysss you waste precious seconds trying to buy more than 1 candy. i suggest buying 1 color per restock, thats how i got mine.


----------



## buuunii

The Hidden Owl said:


> The shop is acting like the candies are in full stock, but you can't add them to your cart...



Idk how people can get them with that happening :<


----------



## Cory

Damn mac users and their fast interwebs. and if someone gets an extra blue candy send it to me


----------



## Gracelia

I can't wait until later, when more members are on. The lag will be great :')


----------



## Toot

Screw blue... I can't wait for that Dark Candy.


----------



## Coach

I hope TBT isn't suspended again. ;~;


----------



## nard

heyo everyone



when do you guys think the next restock is? gotta be prepared yo


----------



## Toot

Coach said:


> I hope TBT isn't suspended again. ;~;



During a restock? Omfg hilarious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> heyo everyone
> 
> 
> 
> when do you guys think the next restock is? gotta be prepared yo


No one knosw... I could be now lol.


----------



## Coach

Fuzzling said:


> heyo everyone
> 
> 
> 
> when do you guys think the next restock is? gotta be prepared yo



I think it'll be when the timer appears again.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I think it'll be when the timer appears again.



I agree with this.


----------



## Toot

Coach said:


> I think it'll be when the timer appears again.


lol ass


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, time to get back to work in the Nintendo Treehouse and the Roost


----------



## nard

oooo i forget that the timer will appear


/posts everywhere for btb


----------



## roseychuu

How long ago did the last restock happen? Also, I hope most people got whatever candies they wanted!


----------



## Fawning

Is there any way i can order my collectables the way i want them? D:


----------



## nard

new sig totes not copied what



/prepares for blue candy


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fawning said:


> Is there any way i can order my collectables the way i want them? D:



They go in the order they were bought. So as of right now, not really.


----------



## lazuli

restock was at 1:12 i think? yeah.
E: well, 1:12 for me. idk about all yall


----------



## Fawning

Cuppycakez said:


> They go in the order they were bought. So as of right now, not really.



Gah, darn it. Thanks for the help though! c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fawning said:


> Gah, darn it. Thanks for the help though! c:



Yep!


----------



## lazuli

Fawning said:


> Gah, darn it. Thanks for the help though! c:



the order of them looks just fine to me.


----------



## kassie

Aah. I missed 2 restocks. ; ; When was the last one?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Likeeeeee an hour ago? 2:12/13 for me


----------



## Hyperpesta

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shirohibiki

i knew id miss another one if i went to rest more skldjgsdg rip nikki

THE REST, HOWEVER........ i have zero faith in myself
CURSED BLUE CANDY


----------



## FireNinja1

Can someone please tell me every restock/time that it happened since the ~7:15 am EDT one? (~7hrs ago)


----------



## Sholee

there was one around 2:15 EDT give or take a few minutes


----------



## FireNinja1

Sholee said:


> there was one around 2:15 EDT give or take a few minutes



That's it?


----------



## Sholee

FireNinja1 said:


> That's it?



yeppp it was a long break btwn the restocks


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sucks that I'll probably miss the last two since they'll be so late. ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

Missed all 3 restocks.... never gonna get that blue


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Missed all 3 restocks.... never gonna get that blue



There's still 2/3 more chances!


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> There's still 2/3 more chances!



Yeah but I have stuff to do all day and am gonna be off CPU after 1:40


----------



## Hyperpesta

Waiting for next restock so i can try and Shiniquahood.


----------



## Pearls

I really want a blue candy but I'll probably miss the restocks and even if I don't I still need 19 bells! Life sucks D: If my friend was kind and  would let me borrow her 100 tbt I could afford a blue AND green candy. Hmph.


----------



## Toot

Ugh... hope I get something. Hehe


----------



## nard

i wonder when the timer will appear hmmm


----------



## buuunii

I'm losing faith. But I must keep hoping! ;3;


----------



## Sholee

GodToot said:


> Ugh... hope I get something. Hehe



sheniqua has been leveling up


----------



## Beary

Fuzzling said:


> i wonder when the timer will appear hmmm



I am going to say it will happen at 2.
WATCH IT HAPPEN NATE
WATCH IT HAPPENNN


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

buuunii said:


> I'm losing faith. But I must keep hoping! ;3;


You can do it buuunii!


----------



## Toot

The timer will appear around 6~8


----------



## kassie

I'm hoping for 2. That way I can catch the restock before I leave. D:


----------



## Eldin

buuunii said:


> I'm losing faith. But I must keep hoping! ;3;



Me too. I hope we can both get one! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

GodToot said:


> The timer will appear around 6~8


What time zone?


----------



## nard

Beary said:


> I am going to say it will happen at 2.
> WATCH IT HAPPEN NATE
> WATCH IT HAPPENNN



Maddy.
IM EST
I DONT KNOW WHAT TIME 2 IS IN ESTTTTT


----------



## Cadbberry

I am hoping to everything I can get one, just 1 XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What time zone?



Usually PDT


----------



## kassie

Fuzzling said:


> Maddy.
> IM EST
> I DONT KNOW WHAT TIME 2 IS IN ESTTTTT



5pm.


----------



## Toot

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What time zone?



Oh I was calculating EST


----------



## buuunii

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You can do it buuunii!



*sobs* I had them too.. guuuh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

buuunii said:


> *sobs* I had them too.. guuuh


I know the feel *hugs*. ;-;

I had it twice in my cart.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> The timer will appear around 6~8



What time zone? 


selcouth said:


> I'm hoping for 2. That way I can catch the restock before I leave. D:



What time zone?


----------



## nard

selcouth said:


> 5pm.



oh thanks <3


----------



## buuunii

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I know the feel *hugs*. ;-;
> 
> I had it twice in my cart.



*hugs* me too!

My laptop actually says I still have them in my cart actually XD


----------



## kassie

Cuppycakez said:


> What time zone?
> 
> 
> What time zone?



I'm PST, so I'm hoping for a restock an hour from now. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Cuppycakez

I still feel stupid that I made myself miss the whole thing.  But I shall keep hoping!


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> I still feel stupid that I made myself miss the whole thing.  But I shall keep hoping!



Should totally sell me that Green Candy ;3... 

Lol I kinda regret giving it to Kira.


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> I'm PST, so I'm hoping for a restock an hour from now. *crosses fingers*



That would work for me! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> Should totally sell me that Green Candy ;3...
> 
> Lol I kinda regret giving it to Kira.



Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! I've been tryng to get 2 green all day!  Well, trying to get one more green and a blue.


----------



## Toot

Lol I'm on my PC now... Hopefully I'll have a better chance at getting one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Should totally sell me that Green Candy ;3...
> 
> Lol I kinda regret giving it to Kira.



Didn't she sell all of them? She probably kept one but yeah.


----------



## nard

GUYS


I JUSt reaLIZEd 


TinA ISNT VieWING


----------



## Sholee

Fuzzling said:


> GUYS
> 
> 
> I JUSt reaLIZEd
> 
> 
> TinA ISNT VieWING



it's only restocked when tina's here!


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Lol I'm on my PC now... Hopefully I'll have a better chance at getting one.



Goodluck! I'll trade u a green for a blue?  If you get one. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> it's only restocked when tina's here!



Yeah. It's gonna be a while I bet.  There was a lke 6 hour time between the last two.


----------



## Greninja

And of course I'm probably gonna miss the restock


----------



## Toot

I wonder what will happen to this thread when October is passed. I know that there are still other collectibles, but it seems like this place would die. XD


----------



## gnoixaim

GodToot said:


> I wonder what will happen to this thread when October is passed. I know that there are still other collectibles, but it seems like this place would die. XD



Fair = new collectibles ^^


----------



## Eldin

GodToot said:


> I wonder what will happen to this thread when October is passed. I know that there are still other collectibles, but it seems like this place would die. XD



It will get busier during the next event. It was like this during the TBT Beach Party collectible restocks as well.

But in between, yeah it will slow down dramatically I imagine.


----------



## sej

Waiting for timer, dodododododo....


----------



## Cuppycakez

Greninja said:


> And of course I'm probably gonna miss the restock



No you have to hhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooope!


----------



## Toot

Ugh... someone give me something to gimp. Lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Greninja said:


> And of course I'm probably gonna miss the restock



Together we miss it


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I bet the restocks will happen when I'm sleeping, erk. I need that Blue Candy.

Blah, I wish I could join the LINE chat, my phones no good at running apps, and it's not on my computer.


----------



## PandaNikita

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I bet the restocks will happen when I'm sleeping, erk. I need that Blue Candy.
> 
> Blah, I wish I could join the LINE chat, my phones no good at running apps, and it's not on my computer.



Download it on your comp


----------



## oath2order

are you people seriously freaking waiting here all day


----------



## Cuppycakez

oath2order said:


> are you people seriously freaking waiting here all day



Gosh, a little rude. And no. We are just posting here a lot. Back off and let us be addicted!.


----------



## Toot

oath2order said:


> are you people seriously freaking waiting here all day



Not precisely for what you're thinking... We just like the conversation. :\


----------



## NSFW

yaas no homework today time to lurk shop


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Not precisely for what you're thinking... We just like the conversation. :\



Pretty much!


----------



## Cadbberry

oath2order said:


> are you people seriously freaking waiting here all day



No I am at school


----------



## PandaNikita

guise join our line group its fun


----------



## Toot

Lol Cupcakez has 570 posts here. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> guise join our line group its fun



Sure... I guess. Send me a username or something.


----------



## NSFW

asuhfdugijfio ok i made my account what do i do


----------



## B e t h a n y

*if you PM your username I can add you to the group *

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or user ID


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

PandaNikita said:


> Download it on your comp



I wish
And sometimes I wish I didn't have this Chromebook, that doesn't even run a thing.


----------



## Cadbberry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I wish
> And sometimes I wish I didn't have this Chromebook, that doesn't even run a thing.



I am using a mac, only computers our school has


----------



## PandaNikita

same PM me your user names for line guys :3


----------



## oath2order

GodToot said:


> Not precisely for what you're thinking... We just like the conversation. :\



I assumed most of you were just sitting and refrshing


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Must have blue candy today v.v &#55357;&#56468;


----------



## oath2order

also irc is better js


----------



## Toot

Vannilllabeth said:


> *if you PM your username I can add you to the group *
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or user ID



My UserID or my Display Name? I never actually added anyone. XD


----------



## B e t h a n y

User id


----------



## Toot

oath2order said:


> I assumed most of you were just sitting and refrshing



Nah...

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> also irc is better js



irc?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vannilllabeth said:


> User id



My UserID is NotTheHerb.


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> Nah...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> irc?



its the tbt chat page but LINE is better!


----------



## NSFW

oh wait i havent set my user id lmao at me


----------



## PandaNikita

send me your USER Ids guys


----------



## NSFW

set


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> guise join our line group its fun



Can you add me? I'm Cuppycakez


GodToot said:


> Lol Cupcakez has 570 posts here. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... I guess. Send me a username or something.



WHAT HOW DO I TELL?


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> its the tbt chat page but LINE is better!



Oh... Every time I go on there it's so dead.


----------



## oath2order

PandaNikita said:


> its the tbt chat page but LINE is better!



no line is lameeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I wish
> And sometimes I wish I didn't have this Chromebook, that doesn't even run a thing.




SOMEONE WHO SHARES MY PAIN ;0;


----------



## Amissapanda

No luck whatsoever with blue candies today, but at least I've been productive with TBT commissions.


----------



## Cadbberry

Amissapanda said:


> No luck whatsoever with blue candies today, but at least I've been productive with TBT commissions.



No progress together~


----------



## Toot

oath2order said:


> no line is lameeeeeeeeeeeeee



Shouldn't there be more a's instead of e's? I mean the e doesn't make a sound in ''lame''. Lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

oath2order said:


> also irc is better js



It's always dead when I'm there or full. So it never works


----------



## oath2order

Cuppycakez said:


> It's always dead when I'm there or full. So it never works



1) never full
2) maybe because everybody assumes it's dead makes it so >.>


----------



## Guero101

when da next restock?


----------



## Coach

http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540

Come here. It's just me. <.<


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I gtg to science... if someone could grab me a blue/green candy if they have extra ily


----------



## oath2order

GodToot said:


> Shouldn't there be more a's instead of e's? I mean the e doesn't make a sound in ''lame''. Lol



don't judge my pronunciation #nohate


----------



## PandaNikita

Coach said:


> http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540
> 
> Come here. It's just me. <.<



no! You join us on LINE~!


----------



## Cuppycakez

oath2order said:


> 1) never full
> 2) maybe because everybody assumes it's dead makes it so >.>


Lately when I try to join,it tells me theres 10 there and that's the max.


----------



## Blu Rose

Why does SEEMINGLY everyone like Collectibles?

Just wondering...


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Lately when I try to join,it tells me theres 10 there and that's the max.



Wrong chat lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blu Rose said:


> Why does SEEMINGLY everyone like Collectibles?
> 
> Just wondering...



Either because they can sell them for 100kbtb or so they can just have them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> 1) never full
> 2) maybe because everybody assumes it's dead makes it so >.>



Nahh that crap is dead. Lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> no! You join us on LINE~!



Can you reinvite me? :/


----------



## oath2order

GodToot said:


> Wrong chat lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Either because they can sell them for 100kbtb or so they can just have them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nahh that crap is dead. Lol.



Wow you're rude.

better than have noob GodToot on irc


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Can you reinvite me? :/


I can't you have to accept


----------



## cinny

PandaNikita said:


> send me your USER Ids guys



so tempted to join ;(
but i'm awk


----------



## Toot

oath2order said:


> Wow you're rude.
> 
> better than have noob GodToot on irc



lol that didn't make any sense.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Blu Rose said:


> Why does SEEMINGLY everyone like Collectibles?
> 
> Just wondering...



just by their name; collectibles, lots of people collect stuff. im personally a hoarder.


----------



## oath2order

GodToot said:


> lol that didn't make any sense.



We don't want noobs in irc 

you are a noob


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> I can't you have to accept



Aw. It's not telling me I have any requests or anything. That sucks. Guess it wasn't meant to be!


----------



## Toot

oath2order said:


> We don't want noobs in irc
> 
> you are a noob



Compared to you, I guess I am. XD


----------



## Fawning

cinny said:


> so tempted to join ;(
> but i'm awk



dw i am too and it's really fun c: no one is mean or anything


----------



## Toot

cinny said:


> so tempted to join ;(
> but i'm awk



So is everyone else that's on it now. Lol


----------



## B e t h a n y

cinny said:


> so tempted to join ;(
> but i'm awk



Aw it's ok  everyone's nice and is fun!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guess I'll be the only one left here since LINE hates me heh heh


----------



## oath2order

I refuse to download some app IRC ftw


----------



## cinny

Fawning said:


> dw i am too and it's really fun c: no one is mean or anything





GodToot said:


> So is everyone else that's on it now. Lol





Vannilllabeth said:


> Aw it's ok  everyone's nice and is fun!


ooo haha okies~ do I pm someone my ID? ;;



Cuppycakez said:


> Guess I'll be the only one left here since LINE hates me heh heh



did you try restarting it? :<


----------



## Toot

Beth and Nikita are gonna sing for us.


----------



## oath2order

GodToot said:


> Beth and Nikita are gonna sing for us.



who is beth


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still looking if someone has an extra blue candy they'd be willing to give


----------



## Cory

what is this chatzy link?


----------



## Toot

Vannilllabeth


----------



## B e t h a n y

Cory said:


> what is this chatzy link?



Come join our line! 

but here http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540


----------



## Cuppycakez

cinny said:


> ooo haha okies~ do I pm someone my ID? ;;
> 
> 
> 
> did you try restarting it? :<


Tried logging in and out also^^ Just syas I have no invites so I'm not sure


----------



## B e t h a n y

oath2order said:


> who is beth





- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> Beth and Nikita are gonna sing for us.



I didn't sign up for this!


----------



## nard

um


cmon restock


we're waiting


----------



## lazuli

lollololollolololllolololololool that chatzy is full. im redownloading line rn hahhahah.


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> lollololollolololllolololololool that chatzy is full. im redownloading line rn hahhahah.



I couldn't get line to work so I'm stuck wth Chatzy haah


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> I couldn't get line to work so I'm stuck wth Chatzy haah



Lol it's still full. I can't get in. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

THERE'S THE TIMER!!


----------



## Eldin

GodToot said:


> Lol it's still full. I can't get in.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *THERE'S THE TIMER!!*



Why do you feel the need to keep doing this?


----------



## Toot

Eldin said:


> Why do you feel the need to keep doing this?



Because this place gets so dead and I begin to feel lonely. And I think it's funny. Lol


----------



## roseychuu

oh my goodness, I was expecting for there to be the 3rd to last restock to happen while I was away and coming back home? looks like I didn't really miss anything though!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Join me ! http://us23.chatzy.com/38849551815655


----------



## Cuppycakez

Anyway, just don't trust anything Godtoot says about shop stuff and your good! <3


----------



## Eldin

I wouldn't call this place dead, it moves pretty fast before restocks. 

But I think some have moved to chat.


----------



## lazuli

yeah everybody moved bc this is a COLLECTIBLE/SHOP RESTOCK thread not a whatever you want thread.


----------



## Toot

Eldin said:


> I wouldn't call this place dead, it moves pretty fast before restocks.
> 
> But I think some have moved to chat.



Yeah I was just there. It was silent and awks. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> yeah everybody moved bc this is a COLLECTIBLE/SHOP RESTOCK thread not a whatever you want thread.



You should say that during the actual restock.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Anyway, just don't trust anything Godtoot says about shop stuff and your good! <3



Aww... mean


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Aw mean



Well, ya do do that a lot. Just giving advice.


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Well, ya do do that a lot. Just giving advice.



Nah you were right... They probably shouldn't trust me when it comes down to the shop. lol


----------



## Fawning

COUNTDOWN!!


----------



## nard

countDOWN


oS


hERE


----------



## Toot

Lol I was close.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aww sort of good and bad for me


----------



## oath2order

24 minutes


----------



## Bird

So retro... and glittery too lol.


----------



## lazuli

WHY DOES IT SAY 4 HOURS FOR ME.


----------



## gnoixaim

computertrash said:


> WHY DOES IT SAY 4 HOURS FOR ME.



rip you ;/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Wow, this times there's a restock when I'm not at school. I won't be missing this!


----------



## roseychuu

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Wow, this times there's a restock when I'm not at school. I won't be missing this!



i feel you :') 

hopefully i'll be able to get a few more bells by posting in the meantime. these restocks have drained my wallet.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yayyy. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseychuu said:


> i feel you :')
> 
> hopefully i'll be able to get a few more bells by posting in the meantime. these restocks have drained my wallet.


Someone got a presenttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

roseychuu said:


> i feel you :')
> 
> hopefully i'll be able to get a few more bells by posting in the meantime. these restocks have drained my wallet.



We musst both get blue candiiiiieeeeessss


----------



## Bird

RIP to all the mice and Internets during the times of the restock.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Nooo! The restock is during dinner....waiiii......


----------



## Fawning

roseychuu said:


> i feel you :')
> 
> hopefully i'll be able to get a few more bells by posting in the meantime. these restocks have drained my wallet.



Wow, Kira was kind to you!!


----------



## Sholee

good luck guys!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I hope to get a Dark Candy and a Blue Candy ;_;


----------



## Bird

Woops, it is mice not mouses.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> good luck guys!


You too! 
 help me get a blue candy


----------



## lazuli

HOW MUCH TIME IS LEFT ON THE TIMER. I CANT TELL


----------



## Cuppycakez

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I hope to get a Dark Candy and a Blue Candy ;_;



Dark candy don't restock.


----------



## Guero101

here we go again


----------



## Toot

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I hope to get a Dark Candy and a Blue Candy ;_;



No dark candies for yew ;3


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> HOW MUCH TIME IS LEFT ON THE TIMER. I CANT TELL



Well, you were a little rude earlier. I think that was you anwya,., .....................................................>_<

But 13 minutes almost exactly.


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Dark candy don't restock.



Doesn't? lol


----------



## Eldin

computertrash said:


> HOW MUCH TIME IS LEFT ON THE TIMER. I CANT TELL



Approximately 13 minutes as of.. now.


----------



## Guero101

GodToot I saw those comments in the Chatzy chat room.... LOLZZZ


----------



## Cuppycakez

bloop


----------



## Toot

Guero101 said:


> GodToot I saw those comments in the Chatzy chat room.... LOLZZZ



Lol what comments?


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Doesn't? lol



OMG I meant to type doesn't XD


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> Lol what comments?



you know what comments. hahaha


----------



## Shirohibiki

that countdown timer.... its so beautiful... so shiny


----------



## LyraVale

I'm mentally prepared to get 1 blue candy.
I am
I am
I am


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Shirohibiki said:


> that countdown timer.... its so beautiful... so shiny


Pretty pretty, shiny shiny.


----------



## lazuli

ok NOW it says the right time for me i caNT WAIT


----------



## Cuppycakez

ANYWAY


----------



## Guero101

LyraVale said:


> I'm mentally prepared to get 1 blue candy.
> I am
> I am
> I am



may the force be with you


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Pretty pretty, shiny shiny.



hypnotizing hypnotizing


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> I'm mentally prepared to get 1 blue candy.
> I am
> I am
> I am


Same! I got this I got this I got this


----------



## LyraVale

Guero101 said:


> may the force be with you



and also with you

wait is that just a church thing or can I use it for SW too? :/


----------



## Toot

LyraVale said:


> and also with you
> 
> wait is that just a church thing or can I use it for SW too? :/



Lmao that was just a church thing.


----------



## LyraVale

GodToot said:


> Lmao that was just a church thing.



oh well, I still mean it though XD

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Look I drew a candy thief! She even has black gloves like a robber  


Spoiler









- - - Post Merge - - -

She has creepy candy eyes


----------



## Guero101

they gonna restock like 5 blue and 15 green and 20 red maybe?


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Look I drew a candy thief! She even has black gloves like a robber
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> She has creepy candy eyes



lol okay.


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> Look I drew a candy thief! She even has black gloves like a robber
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> She has creepy candy eyes



she's staring into my soul


----------



## Cuppycakez

The amount of water I am drinking right now from excitement is unhealthy

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> she's staring into my soul



That was the point~  Don't mind my bad drawing skillz.


----------



## NSFW

gET HYped


----------



## Dork

yo i just woke up

right in time for the restock hell yeah B-)

(now if only i could bag me a blue candy)


----------



## Justin

Good luck folks.


----------



## FireNinja1

The hype is reaaalll


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Good luck folks.



Thanks!


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Good luck folks.



How does it feel being worshipped by them


----------



## Toot

That took years to load... at least I got a green.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

OMG I DID IT! I got a blue candy! I can't stop shaking! ;o;
I COMPLETED ANOTHER YEAR'S FULL CANDY SET! YES!!!!


----------



## azukitan

Uber laaag. Dunno if it was me or servers @__@


----------



## Dork

i got nothing wow


----------



## Shirohibiki

>click purchase
>it doesnt go into cart
>sold out after
>okay.jpg


----------



## LambdaDelta

hooray for site lag


----------



## oath2order

Guero101 said:


> they gonna restock like 5 blue and 15 green and 20 red maybe?



15 blues were in stock


----------



## Darkbrussel

Got 1 blue 1 red ^^


----------



## Mikorin

I knew it would be no use to try for a blue, so i just got a green


----------



## Cuppycakez

NO! I didn't even get to see anything in stock this time,  BEsides yellow. Guess I'll have to save up 1000 bleh ;-;


----------



## Coach

Only some more reds D:

2 more I think


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Aww, I just missed the restock  Why does my iPad have to be so slow >.<


----------



## NSFW

i had 3 in my cart but someone took it


----------



## Freckles

//cries! I got here in time for the update then got a blue and green candy in my cart but when I clicked checkout they were gone. Dangit!


----------



## asuka

yaaay got a green and red..
but no blue ;-;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Omfg -,-  my wifi was so frickeeen sloooow. I got nothing ;-;


----------



## Elise

Lagged so badly I couldn't get anything again. yay.


----------



## Guero101

FINALLY! GOT ME A GREEN


----------



## FireNinja1

Too slow for anything, but since I have everything that I need I'm happy.


----------



## Amissapanda

Still no duck. It has nothing to do with fast clicking. I just can't get it to load fast enough even when I'm buying very little candy.


----------



## Vizionari

I had two green candies in my cart  It wouldn't confirm though. So sad...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> OMG I DID IT! I got a blue candy! I can't stop shaking! ;o;
> I COMPLETED ANOTHER YEAR'S FULL CANDY SET! YES!!!!



Congratz! Aperantly my wifi hates me too much XD


----------



## Toot

Hyperpesta said:


> Hola!



Lmao Give one to Toot Sheniqua... Pls? XD


----------



## Klinkguin

Congrats to whoever got a blue candy or a green candy ^-^


----------



## Mints

oh my lord Jesus help (/.\)
I waiting the whole day and yet I still didn't have the chance to catch the restock ughhhhhhgh I couldn't even get a green candy ;_;


----------



## DeMarzi

Wow that was intense. I got a blue in my cart and tried to check out instantly but it was gone. How do you guys even get it to work xD


----------



## roseychuu

dear god the lag was real... I didn't end up getting anything this time around, but I guess that's okay since there are two more restocks left and I have time to save up more bells... ////



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> OMG I DID IT! I got a blue candy! I can't stop shaking! ;o;
> I COMPLETED ANOTHER YEAR'S FULL CANDY SET! YES!!!!


I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I can entirely relate to how you feel since that's how I felt about the blue candy I got from this morning's restock! ;//u//; Good job!


----------



## lazuli

i bought a green hahahaa.. ...a.

E: BLESS U HYPERPESTA. godspeed.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Sheniqua Has arrived.


----------



## Cory

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> OMG I DID IT! I got a blue candy! I can't stop shaking! ;o;
> I COMPLETED ANOTHER YEAR'S FULL CANDY SET! YES!!!!



***** its the same every year


----------



## Adventure9

Hyperpesta said:


> Hola!



Oh. My. Word.


----------



## Eldin

Sigh, nothing even showed up again.

Refreshed right at the end of timer and it doesn't even show anything has restocked, and then afterwards the sell count hasn't increased. Just like the last two times. 

I'm starting to think the shop just isn't restocking for me anyways and I'm wasting my time.. :c Ah well.

@Hyper; Holy, congrats!


----------



## catarinalucio

Hyperpesta said:


> Hola!



What the... HOW IN THE HELL DID YOU GET SO MANY BLUE CANDIES


----------



## Cory

Hyperpesta said:


> Sheniqua Has arrived.


****ing pig


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> NO! I didn't even get to see anything in stock this time,  BEsides yellow. Guess I'll have to save up 1000 bleh ;-;



lol, me either...this (work) computer suckssssssss...I should quit my job 

jk, I'm ok I'm ok


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyperpesta said:


> Hola!


WTH MAN!? YOU NEED THAT MUCH BLUE CANDY?! XDDD


----------



## patriceflanders

after 13h on BT: finallllllly got me a blue one (very happy)


----------



## Toot

Hyperpesta said:


> Sheniqua Has arrived.



So jelly. lol


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> Good luck folks.



I succeed getting it to my cart, but my cashier at the checkout is sooooo slow.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hyperpesta said:


> Sheniqua Has arrived.


OMG!!! GOD! LIKE 8 OF THEM!


----------



## roseychuu

DeMarzi said:


> Wow that was intense. I got a blue in my cart and tried to check out instantly but it was gone. How do you guys even get it to work xD


haha same here! /// I guess some people just get more lucky with it and the lag everyone deals with?


----------



## sej

So sad   ehh, at least I got full set earlier


----------



## Guero101

Hyperpesta said:


> Sheniqua Has arrived.



SHENIQUA


----------



## oath2order

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> WTH MAN!? YOU NEED THAT MUCH BLUE CANDY?! XDDD



...You're one to talk XD


----------



## FireNinja1

Cory said:


> ***** its the same every year



PREACH IT SISTA


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> OMG!!! GOD! LIKE 8 OF THEM!



I had 10, gave 2 away.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eldin said:


> Sigh, nothing even showed up again.
> 
> Refreshed right at the end of timer and it doesn't even show anything has restocked, and then afterwards the sell count hasn't increased. Just like the last two times.
> 
> I'm starting to think the shop just isn't restocking for me anyways and I'm wasting my time.. :c Ah well.
> 
> @Hyper; Holy, congrats!


I thgouth that too. Then it started working one restock.


----------



## roseychuu

mysticoma said:


> I succeed getting it to my cart, but my cashier at the checkout is sooooo slow.



I have a feeling a lot of people ended up dealing with this in the end... ///



patriceflanders said:


> after 13h on BT: finallllllly got me a blue one (very happy)



Congrats! Very happy for you :')


----------



## Hyperpesta

I DIDNT MEAN TO I CLICKED TO FAST


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> OMG!!! GOD! LIKE 8 OF THEM!



10 actually... lol


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I must be a masochist.. a lowly red never stays in the cart. I really need to stop trying.lol


----------



## Zane

Exact same thing as last time w/ the lag. Pls stock like 100 blue candies next time  jk but i will be back. probably. :>


----------



## FireNinja1

Apparently I had a red candy in my cart but I had given up. Oh well it's not like it was blue.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hyperpesta said:


> I had 10, gave 2 away.



Well that's nice. 8k for you!


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> OMG I DID IT! I got a blue candy! I can't stop shaking! ;o;
> I COMPLETED ANOTHER YEAR'S FULL CANDY SET! YES!!!!



You're so lucky Chibi ;~;
Goddamn school Internet :c


----------



## FireNinja1

49 members viewing this thing this is ridiculous no wonder it's so laggy


----------



## spamurai

Have red, green and blue candies in my cart, the total bells was correct, but only ended up with a red one lol... random...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

roseychuu said:


> I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I can entirely relate to how you feel since that's how I felt about the blue candy I got from this morning's restock! ;//u//; Good job!








;O;
Thank you <3


----------



## NSFW

Hyperpesta said:


> I DIDNT MEAN TO I CLICKED TO FAST



u stole  my 3 blue candy


----------



## Oblivia

I've only succeeded in getting a blue candy into my cart thus far.  Up until now I thought my Internet was rather speedy... -_-


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Was unable to get another one. Page was taking a while to load. Oh well, there's still two more restocks left today.


----------



## Eldin

Cuppycakez said:


> I thgouth that too. Then it started working one restock.



Oh god don't give me any hope or I'll be back to go through this again, aha.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Hyperpesta said:


> I DIDNT MEAN TO I CLICKED TO FAST



I could've clicked fast too <o< you were able to click fast because you had enough bells lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

600 pages!  and #6000 posts!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Is there a admin that is on that I can talk to about a mistake that happened on the shop?

I bought a Blue Candy and it took forever to load and then when it loaded it said that I didnt buy it & now its not in stock ;_;


----------



## Coach

Hyperpesta said:


> I DIDNT MEAN TO I CLICKED TO FAST



I can give you a cake in return for one? ;~;


----------



## buuunii

I missed it again... Bad connection


----------



## spamurai

Oblivia said:


> I've only succeeded in getting a blue candy into my cart thus far.  Up until now I thought my Internet was rather speedy... -_-



Mines slow too 
It's annoying to see the people with multiple blue candies lol


----------



## buuunii

Hyperpesta said:


> I DIDNT MEAN TO I CLICKED TO FAST



OH MY GOD NO WHY ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

Hyperpesta said:


> I DIDNT MEAN TO I CLICKED TO FAST



well at least I know where my blue candy went

lol


----------



## SharJoY

LyraVale said:


> lol, me either...this (work) computer suckssssssss...I should quit my job
> 
> jk, I'm ok I'm ok




LOL......i know I have to say more so I do not get in trouble for just posting LOL.....ok that should do it.....LOL


----------



## Hyperpesta

7PMS HOLY WOW.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, hopefully the next one is in less then 6 hours because I HAVE to be asleep by then. I won't be but I really should.


----------



## nard

sighs


i went so fast and had that blue candy


yet only ended up getting a red


/sighs


----------



## Cory

#getoathabluecandy


----------



## Amissapanda

These next two restocks are going to be the worst. It'll be evening/night both in PST, CST, and EST areas, which I think makes up a lot of this site.


----------



## LyraVale

Congrats whoever got one. Jealous of you.


----------



## oath2order

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Is there a admin that is on that I can talk to about a mistake that happened on the shop?
> 
> I bought a Blue Candy and it took forever to load and then when it loaded it said that I didnt buy it & now its not in stock ;_;



That's not a mistake. Other people bought it at the same time you did, and it got processed in the order of who clicked first, and I guess they beat you to it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hyperpesta said:


> 7PMS HOLY WOW.


DIRTY BEGGARS!!!


----------



## Zuko

Dammit :c I missed it again... I'll never get my fave colour -cricri-

Gj everyone else...


----------



## Darkbrussel

Hyperpesta said:


> I DIDNT MEAN TO I CLICKED TO FAST


you were not fast enough  i was able to get one


----------



## spamurai

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Is there a admin that is on that I can talk to about a mistake that happened on the shop?
> 
> I bought a Blue Candy and it took forever to load and then when it loaded it said that I didnt buy it & now its not in stock ;_;



Unfortunately this happens. Even though you have it in your cart, they go to the first people to actually confirm it...
Technically if 20 candies are available, 30 people could put them in their cart, but only the first 20 people to click confirm/purchase will be able to buy them.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Amissapanda said:


> These next two restocks are going to be the worst. It'll be evening/night both in PST, CST, and EST areas, which I think makes up a lot of this site.



I'm EST! THATS ME THATS ME OH! ME!


----------



## FireNinja1

GodToot said:


>



I am laughing so hard that I don't even know. This is just memes at its finest.


----------



## Hyperpesta

How many pms will i get. going to bed to ware off the shock.


PLEASE NO MORE


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cuppycakez said:


> Congratz! Aperantly my wifi hates me too much XD


Thank you. ;o;

Good luck to you.


----------



## Javocado

That Blue b-turd wouldn't get in my cart lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Y'know, I'm not letting this darn candy get me down! But total congrats to those who got one/some!


----------



## Shirohibiki

idk why i try for this anymore its getting ridiculous rofl


----------



## Adventure9

When the timer has 0 seconds left, does it automatically direct you to the shop, or do you have to click "shop" to go there?


----------



## oath2order

Hyperpesta said:


> How many pms will i get. going to bed to ware off the shock.
> 
> 
> PLEASE NO MORE



it's nobody's fault

but your own


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> These next two restocks are going to be the worst. It'll be evening/night both in PST, CST, and EST areas, which I think makes up a lot of this site.



don't you mean best?

less people on=less people trying to get the items=less server lag=better chance to get the item(s) you want


----------



## oath2order

Adventure9 said:


> When the timer has 0 seconds left, does it automatically direct you to the shop, or do you have to click "shop" to go there?



You have to click shop.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hyperpesta said:


> How many pms will i get. going to bed to ware off the shock.
> 
> 
> PLEASE NO MORE



Your gonna get them. Just try to ignore them I guess! <3


----------



## FireNinja1

Hyperpesta said:


> How many pms will i get. going to bed to ware off the shock.
> 
> 
> PLEASE NO MORE


(psst you can turn off PMs in settings)


----------



## Toot

FireNinja1 said:


> I am laughing so hard that I don't even know. This is just memes at its finest.



That was all I was saying to myself when I saw that post. lol


----------



## buuunii

I sent one. I'm desperate


----------



## Guero101

LyraVale said:


> Congrats whoever got one. Jealous of you.



was the force not with you?


----------



## Cuppycakez

LambdaDelta said:


> don't you mean best?
> 
> less people on=less people trying to get the items=less server lag=better chance to get the item(s) you want



No, she means that its late at night when school and work are usually done, and everyone's on TBT.


----------



## spamurai

Hyperpesta said:


> How many pms will i get. going to bed to ware off the shock.
> 
> 
> PLEASE NO MORE



Well I'm not surprised, look how many you bought and how many people couldn't even get one...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> You're so lucky Chibi ;~;
> Goddamn school Internet :c


Thanks. Good luck. ;~;


----------



## roseychuu

Amissapanda said:


> These next two restocks are going to be the worst. It'll be evening/night both in PST, CST, and EST areas, which I think makes up a lot of this site.


I'm in CST, and I have a feeling this is going to be true as well... I remember because the restock that happened in the morning was a lot less laggy than the one that just happened now and I have a feeling, the later it will get the harder it most likely will be to actually get something from the restock ///


----------



## lazuli

josh is too kind and gave me a blue. thats it im free from this madness (until they restock chocolate cakes).


----------



## The Hidden Owl

When did the restock happen... I missed it


----------



## device

Josh and I are becoming great at refreshing.

We are Sheniqua brothers.​


----------



## Amissapanda

LambdaDelta said:


> don't you mean best?
> 
> less people on=less people trying to get the items=less server lag=better chance to get the item(s) you want



No, I meant worst. There's going to be the _most_ people on, is what I'm saying. People will be home from school/work and probably finished with dinner, etc.


----------



## Zuko

I don't really think its that unfair to PM you when you just bought 10 blue candies.... You brought it on yourself...


----------



## Toot

VanishingKira said:


> Josh and I are becoming great at refreshing.
> 
> We are Sheniqua brothers.​



Sisters? lol idk


----------



## Zane

The Hidden Owl said:


> When did the restock happen... I missed it



Like ten minutes ago


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cuppycakez said:


> No, she means that its late at night when school and work are usually done, and everyone's on TBT.



not if its 2am.... have there been early morning 2-5am restocks going by like EST for candies?


also GodToot, your image isn't loading for me

I thought you just quoted someone else without adding anything honestly


----------



## Zuko

Good job everyone who got it ;u; Missed it again!

Enjoy your canday ;o


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Zane said:


> Like ten minutes ago


Dang it... ugh I just finished class lol.


----------



## spamurai

Zuko said:


> I don't really think its that unfair to PM you when you just bought 10 blue candies.... You brought it on yourself...



This^^
So many greedy people here lol.


----------



## Guero101

These Sheniquas have no shame. Poor people who didn't get anything. );


----------



## Hyperpesta

So much hate :/ Night.


See you, if i decide to return.


----------



## SharJoY

Adventure9 said:


> When the timer has 0 seconds left, does it automatically direct you to the shop, or do you have to click "shop" to go there?



When it hits oo refresh your screen


----------



## Zane

Amissapanda said:


> No, I meant worst. There's going to be the _most_ people on, is what I'm saying. People will be home from school/work and probably finished with dinner, etc.



I can't even imagine how the next two could be laggier than the previous two. (I missed the first two )
Two.


----------



## Hyperpesta

AND IM DOING A GIVEAWAY IN THE MORNING!


----------



## Oblivia

I wish there was a feature that locks the items into your cart for maybe... 30 seconds or so.  That way, the people who are fast enough to refresh>click would have a better shot at getting their collectibles, rather than the people with freakishly fast Internet buying the entire stock.  I doubt something like this will even come to fruition, but it'd be sweet if it did! 

I probably sound jealous or something.  Oops.


----------



## Darkbrussel

VanishingKira said:


> Josh and I are becoming great at refreshing.
> 
> We are Sheniqua brothers.​



i can see you bought a blue candy off hyperpesta for 300 TBT ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hyperpesta said:


> AND IM DOING A GIVEAWAY IN THE MORNING!



Cool! I'll be there


----------



## Toot

LambdaDelta said:


> not if its 2am.... have there been early morning 2-5am restocks going by like EST for candies?
> 
> 
> also GodToot, your image isn't loading for me
> 
> I thought you just quoted someone else without adding anything honestly



Google "You must be new here" That first Willy Wonka pic. lol


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyperpesta said:


> So much hate :/ Night.
> 
> 
> See you, if i decide to return.




Well, you could have posted without bragging that you were the so-called Sheniqua, you know?


----------



## Zuko

Hyperpesta said:


> So much hate :/ Night.
> 
> 
> See you, if i decide to return.



I don't see why you're complaining...

You just bought half the restock of the candy which is highest in demand.
Brought it on yourself, gosh.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh yes there's sill gonna be a couple more restocks! I expected them to be all gone when I woke up. Sadly, as Amissapanda said, they'll probably be the worst.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Darkbrussel said:


> i can see you bought a blue candy off hyperpesta for 300 TBT ^^



Nope, she got two!


----------



## Zuko

If anyone managed to get a spare candy can I buy it? ;o


----------



## Toot

Zuko said:


> I don't see why you're complaining...
> 
> You just bought half the restock of the candy which is highest in demand.
> Brought it on yourself, gosh.



More than half actually. lmao


----------



## PandaNikita

Wtf? People can buy candies if they want I bought like 30 but I gave them away >___>


----------



## Cuppycakez

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh yes there's sill gonna be a couple more restocks! I expected them to be all gone when I woke up. Sadly, as Amissapanda said, they'll probably be the worst.



Yeah! But I am hoping to be hrer for at least one of them


----------



## lazuli

people are getting their jammies in a knicker for pixels. me included


----------



## Toot

Hyperpesta said:


> AND IM DOING A GIVEAWAY IN THE MORNING!



This is why I like to keep my inbox full at times. Lol.


----------



## Gracelia

Cuppycakez said:


> Nope, she got two!



He*

and, just cause Hyperpesta bought more than half the stock, doesn't mean it welcomes all this pestering + "you deserve it for doing that." You guys need to leave him alone. Lol


----------



## Kiikay

Hyperpesta said:


> AND IM DOING A GIVEAWAY IN THE MORNING!



yaaay for kindness~ it's nice to give


----------



## Zuko

PandaNikita said:


> Wtf? People can buy candies if they want I bought like 30 but I gave them away >___>



That's not what we are saying, it's the fact shes complaining....


----------



## DeMarzi

Well, I won't be trying to get a blue anymore. I have high speed internet and got it in my cart, but you crazies beat me to it. 

Congrats to everyone who got what they wanted. Ignore the haters.


----------



## gnoixaim

VanishingKira said:


> Josh and I are becoming great at refreshing.
> 
> We are Sheniqua brothers.​



LOL, I wonder what you said to him to convince him to give you candies.


----------



## nard

me after getting practically nothing in a restock:


----------



## spamurai

Amissapanda said:


> Well, you could have posted without bragging that you were the so-called Sheniqua, you know?





Zuko said:


> I don't see why you're complaining...
> 
> You just bought half the restock of the candy which is highest in demand.
> Brought it on yourself, gosh.



Haha xD
Yup.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> More than half actually. lmao



He bought 4/5 The restock if I'm right. ;-;


----------



## Darkbrussel

PandaNikita said:


> Wtf? People can buy candies if they want I bought like 30 but I gave them away >___>



You're a good soul, the Sheniqua's aren't


----------



## LyraVale

Hyperpesta said:


> AND IM DOING A GIVEAWAY IN THE MORNING!



Aw, that's nice of you. Hope you don't feel pressured. You got yours fair and square.


----------



## Amissapanda

DeMarzi said:


> Well, I won't be trying to get a blue anymore. I have high speed internet and got it in my cart, but you crazies beat me to it.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got what they wanted. Ignore the haters.



High speed internet doesn't really help. It's honestly luck at this point.


----------



## gnoixaim

And why is everyone hating on Josh? You all would have bought them if you were quick enough.


----------



## device

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I wonder what you said to him to convince him to give you candies.



I bought them.​


----------



## Coach

Zuko said:


> If anyone managed to get a spare candy can I buy it? ;o



I got a spare red. <.<


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gracelia said:


> He*
> 
> and, just cause Hyperpesta bought more than half the stock, doesn't mean it welcomes all this pestering + "you deserve it for doing that." You guys need to leave him alone. Lol


Whoops. I took Kira as female.  
But yeah that last part is totally true.


----------



## Bird

Times were peaceful and calm at The Bell Tree Forums before the Restock War came. Then the Sheniquas started to hoard all of the precious collectibles and selling them at an inflated price.

#TheRestocking, #TheRestockWar, #TheSheniquaning.

I still got 10 Blue Candies in my cart, hopefully it doesn't go away when the next restock happens...


----------



## nard

There are currently 55 users browsing this thread. (44 members and 11 guests)
Fuzzling,  ADanishMuffin,  Adventure9,  AppleBitterCrumble,  catarinalucio,  Chibi.Hoshi,  Coach+,  computertrash,  Darkbrussel,  GodToot,  Jaie,  Klinkguin, liedewijtje,  Reindeer+,  roseychuu,  Serine_Sapphire88,  Shirohibiki,  skweegee,  spamurai,  steen


MY GOD GUIS


----------



## Trickilicky

Please tell me Zuko got a green candy today


----------



## PandaNikita

Whatever guys don't fight I'm gonna ninja the stock and then I'll sell them for 300 if I get any xD


----------



## Zuko

Yus I did, I killed it tricky. AND I didnt pee in a bottle.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Please have a restock within 2 1/2 hours...


----------



## FireNinja1

Bird said:


> Times were peaceful and calm at The Bell Tree Forums before the Restock War came. Then the Sheniquas started to hoard all of the precious collectibles and selling them at an inflated price.
> 
> #TheRestocking, #TheRestockWar, #TheSheniquaning.
> 
> I still got 10 Blue Candies in my cart, hopefully it doesn't go away when the next restock happens...



Oh, I see what you're doing there...


----------



## Trickilicky

Zuko said:


> Yus I did, I killed it tricky. AND I didnt pee in a bottle.



I think I speak for everyone when I say, we're proud of you for not peeing in a bottle today.


----------



## Bird

FireNinja1 said:


> Oh, I see what you're doing there...



Good job, one person understands the reference. XD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh gosh... There's almost 50 members here right now. >.>


----------



## FireNinja1

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh gosh... There's almost 50 members here right now. >.>



Almost? It's been peaking at 56?


----------



## PandaNikita

I think a lot of people need an attitude check. It's a picture under your avatar guys.


----------



## Javocado

I mean everything was fine before the Sheniqua nation attacked


----------



## Zane

Trickilicky said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say, we're proud of you for not peeing in a bottle today.



Every day you don't pee in a bottle is a victory, for all of us.


----------



## Gracelia

Javocado said:


> I mean everything was fine before the Sheniqua nation attacked



lol

it's so funny because I actually know a Sheniqua ........ who started this madness


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> I mean everything was fine before the Sheniqua nation attacked



You mean me?


----------



## lazuli

thers 53 people, including the guests and also invisible people i think. GUESTS WHY ARE YOU HERE YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS.



Spoiler:  



Josh: I GOT 10 BLUE CANDYS!
Fawnings: see you all~
turntechGodhead: WHAT
Twilight: I'm going to sleep, night guys.
turntechGodhead: WHAT
turntechGodhead: josh what
Josh: #Shaniqua
Twilight: wHAT
Fawnings: LIES
Vizionari: I HAD 2 GREEN CANDIES AND IT DIDN'T CONFIRM!!
Josh: Nope
VanishingKira: Three green candies and two red candies, woo.
Josh: Check my profile 
VanishingKira: Josh, could you give one to me please?
turntechGodhead: josh give me one ILL GIVE U POKEMON
Josh: Sure ^^
turntechGodhead: im going to cry dont let a little girl cry
Fawnings: if its true you're gonna be rich
Fawnings: DAMN YOU
VanishingKira: Oh my, thank you so much. I will give you some BTB.
turntechGodhead: me too josh?? pls?? ;; i can also uhhh draw you a picture.
Josh: If my cart didnt lie then yeah
Chibi.Hoshi: IM SO HAPPY!
Josh: Done
Josh: Chibi did you get one
Twilight: *stares at your blue candies*
VanishingKira: Josh, would you give me another one?
turntechGodhead: ooohhhh my gosh thank u josh bless ur SOUL.
Josh: Gah okay.
Josh: 199 tbt for one kira ?
Pengu joined the chat
Josh: Thats so cheap its like.
Josh: HEY PENGU
Chibi.Hoshi: I GOT TWO
Pengu: Hiii
VanishingKira: Yes, I will buy two for that.
Chibi.Hoshi: YES
VanishingKira: Sending bells now.



simple he bought them.


----------



## LambdaDelta

FireNinja1 said:


> Almost? It's been peaking at 56?



members or users?

don't think I've even seen it hit 50 members yet, but if you count guests as well then...


----------



## Zuko

Trickilicky said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say, we're proud of you for not peeing in a bottle today.



-Bows- thank you, thank you.


----------



## FireNinja1

computertrash said:


> thers 53 people, including the guests and also invisible people i think. GUESTS WHY ARE YOU HERE YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh: I GOT 10 BLUE CANDYS!
> Fawnings: see you all~
> turntechGodhead: WHAT
> Twilight: I'm going to sleep, night guys.
> turntechGodhead: WHAT
> turntechGodhead: josh what
> Josh: #Shaniqua
> Twilight: wHAT
> Fawnings: LIES
> Vizionari: I HAD 2 GREEN CANDIES AND IT DIDN'T CONFIRM!!
> Josh: Nope
> VanishingKira: Three green candies and two red candies, woo.
> Josh: Check my profile
> VanishingKira: Josh, could you give one to me please?
> turntechGodhead: josh give me one ILL GIVE U POKEMON
> Josh: Sure ^^
> turntechGodhead: im going to cry dont let a little girl cry
> Fawnings: if its true you're gonna be rich
> Fawnings: DAMN YOU
> VanishingKira: Oh my, thank you so much. I will give you some BTB.
> turntechGodhead: me too josh?? pls?? ;; i can also uhhh draw you a picture.
> Josh: If my cart didnt lie then yeah
> Chibi.Hoshi: IM SO HAPPY!
> Josh: Done
> Josh: Chibi did you get one
> Twilight: *stares at your blue candies*
> VanishingKira: Josh, would you give me another one?
> turntechGodhead: ooohhhh my gosh thank u josh bless ur SOUL.
> Josh: Gah okay.
> Josh: 199 tbt for one kira ?
> Pengu joined the chat
> Josh: Thats so cheap its like.
> Josh: HEY PENGU
> Chibi.Hoshi: I GOT TWO
> Pengu: Hiii
> VanishingKira: Yes, I will buy two for that.
> Chibi.Hoshi: YES
> VanishingKira: Sending bells now.
> 
> 
> 
> simple he bought them.


I really don't know what to say. Anything I would say would probably get me an infraction/ban.


----------



## Amissapanda

No blue candies from restocks, but five commissions done today. Been working hard since this morning. I think I can at least be proud of that.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Um was there a dark candy restock? I MISSED IT ?


----------



## FireNinja1

Frances-Simoun said:


> Um was there a dark candy restock? I MISSED IT ?



Nope, no dark candy.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

FireNinja1 said:


> Almost? It's been peaking at 56?



Uh... Well, I did just count users since guests can't really post and stuff until they have an account. XD


----------



## Zane

Frances-Simoun said:


> Um was there a dark candy restock? I MISSED IT ?



? No, no dark candy.


----------



## Kiikay

no just red blue and green


----------



## Trickilicky

Zane said:


> Every day you don't pee in a bottle is a victory, for all of us.



Yes, it's the little things in life that make it worth while.

EDIT: wow I suck at keeping up with this thread lol


----------



## PandaNikita

Amissapanda said:


> No blue candies from restocks, but five commissions done today. Been working hard since this morning. I think I can at least be proud of that.



I'm proud of you!


----------



## Dork

i just want a full candy set sob ;-;


----------



## FireNinja1

ADanishMuffin said:


> Uh... Well, I did just count users since guests can't really post and stuff until they have an account. XD



Well you know they can still look in...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Frances-Simoun said:


> Um was there a dark candy restock? I MISSED IT ?


It's not getting restocked...


----------



## Toot

You guys realize he didn't just buy them all now right? lol j/s


----------



## LambdaDelta

I actually had to go look to see if there was a 4th or so dark candy listed as "sold".

Even though I knew it wouldn't be sold publicly if so.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Oh it says 3 were sold so O-O

- - - Post Merge - - -

unles sim seeing things lol


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh it says 3 were sold so O-O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> unles sim seeing things lol



It's just saying how many are circulating. They aren't being sold but given.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh it says 3 were sold so O-O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> unles sim seeing things lol


That's from a year or more ago.



Stina said:


> It's just saying how many are circulating. They aren't being sold but given.


^
this


----------



## Zane

Trickilicky said:


> wow I suck at keeping up with this thread lol



It's p much impossible directly after a restock. xp


----------



## lazuli

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh it says 3 were sold so O-O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> unles sim seeing things lol



those 3 were old. few users have them, like Brad and Jeremy.


----------



## Guero101

man haha!! I didn't think the Sheniqua name would catch on when I 1st said it on page 200 something. Now look!!! Lol!!


----------



## FireNinja1

Zane said:


> It's p much impossible directly after a restock. xp



This has officially become the temporary Basement.


----------



## LyraVale

Zane said:


> Every day you don't pee in a bottle is a victory, for all of us.



Yeah, no blue candy for most of us, but at least we can always say this. It's been a good day.


----------



## lazuli

DANG GUYS ALL YALL ARE POSTING LIKE CRAZY.


----------



## Amissapanda

PandaNikita said:


> I'm proud of you!



Aw, thanks. lol

I even put _Fantasy Life_ aside to do it. It's been so hard not to pick it up all day, but now it'll be all the more rewarding to indulge.


----------



## FireNinja1

Guero101 said:


> man haha!! I didn't think the Sheniqua name would catch on when I 1st said it on page 200 something. Now look!!! Lol!!



um wat


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Stina said:


> It's just saying how many are circulating. They aren't being sold but given.



Ohhh okay got it c:


----------



## ADanishMuffin

FireNinja1 said:


> Well you know they can still look in...



I guess.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I hope the next giveaways isn't going to be real late here otherwise I'm out and there's no chance I'll get a blue candy


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Can anyone give me one?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> No blue candies from restocks, but five commissions done today. Been working hard since this morning. I think I can at least be proud of that.


Well done!


----------



## Eldin

Faybun said:


> i just want a full candy set sob ;-;



Same, but there's still a chance! Just pray to the candy gods~ c;


----------



## PandaNikita

Amissapanda said:


> Aw, thanks. lol
> 
> I even put _Fantasy Life_ aside to do it. It's been so hard not to pick it up all day, but now it'll be all the more rewarding to indulge.


Aw I really want to get that game! Looks super fun


----------



## Guero101

FireNinja1 said:


> um wat



Um what what?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So the last restock was when? o: If none happen before 9EST I'll lose all hope for blue candy v.v


----------



## LambdaDelta

Don't we have restocks tomorrow as well?

Or are we all getting tricks instead of treats?


----------



## Dork

Eldin said:


> Same, but there's still a chance! Just pray to the candy gods~ c;



dear candy gods,
plz give me candy or ill shank ya


----------



## lazuli

Frances-Simoun said:


> So the last restock was when? o: If none happen before 9EST I'll lose all hope for blue candy v.v



was like 20 minutes ago i think.

its ok everybody we got next year to get candies. and the next year and the next year after that and the next year after that and the next year after that and the next year after that...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I really REALLY want one ;_;


----------



## lazuli

LambdaDelta said:


> Don't we have restocks tomorrow as well?
> 
> Or are we all getting tricks instead of treats?



the trick is the woods. that is what we get.
doesnt the shop say only today.


----------



## Kiikay

2 more restocks for the day


----------



## lazuli




----------



## Trickilicky

I tried the last two restocks, but got murdered by lag, although I was lucky enough to get one blue this morning, so I basically could just shut my mouth  it'd of been nice to of been able to share the love though. I'll be asleep during the next two, but I'll be sending glittery candy luck to all who need it.


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well done!



Thanks. : )



PandaNikita said:


> Aw I really want to get that game! Looks super fun



I would one-hundred percent encourage it. If you like RPGs, Harvest Moon/Animal Crossing, or any types of games like those, this mixes the concepts together in a way and it's just non-stop hours of fun. Plus, unlike most RPGs where you're limited to one class, _Fantasy Life_ lets you basically change classes as much as you want and level up each without losing your previous skills from other classes. It's fantastic and really gives the game some intense replay value.


----------



## FireNinja1

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I really REALLY want one ;_;



Try giveaway threads since this is a chat thread and not a giveaway.


----------



## LambdaDelta

computertrash said:


> the trick is the woods. that is what we get.
> doesnt the shop say only today.



I love the woods, but none of my friends or family want to explore them in the dead of night with me.

They're afraid of being mauled or something, idk


----------



## PrayingMantis10

computertrash said:


>



Thank you ! That cartoon was awesome!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

How long was the last restock? It doesn't seem that there are restocks after until at least an hour has passed. (I could be completely wrong, though... I'm just basing this off the first two restocks. )


----------



## Eldin

LambdaDelta said:


> Don't we have restocks tomorrow as well?
> 
> Or are we all getting tricks instead of treats?





Justin said:


> I would expect a substantial drop in prices. We will be restocking pretty aggressively the last two days.



(from Lassy's thread)

unless it's a trap, but no I think there will be more tomorrow. c:

and hopefully I'll finally be at home with internet instead of this useless work connection.


----------



## Dork

sigh i guess ill have to buy a blue one but i don't have the btb for it
im diddly darn broke


----------



## Amissapanda

By the way, for those with a "glitched cart" --- it's not really a glitch. Just go to your checkout and confirm the purchase even though nothing is there. It'll make the phantom candies disappear.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> I tried the last two restocks, but got murdered by lag, although I was lucky enough to get one blue this morning, so I basically could just shut my mouth  it'd of been nice to of been able to share the love though. I'll be asleep during the next two, but I'll be sending glittery candy luck to all who need it.



I'm glad you got a blue candy !!  You deserve it big time hehe :3


----------



## Dork

wait what happens if i have 2 candies in my cart

does that mean they'll still be there next restock or


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> By the way, for those with a "glitched cart" --- it's not really a glitch. Just go to your checkout and confirm the purchase even though nothing is there. It'll make the phantom candies disappear.



Now why would I want my phantom blue candy to disappear if I can maybe get it next restock without having to add it to the cart again?


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> I'm glad you got a blue candy !!  You deserve it big time hehe :3



Aww thanks hun, but I'd of loved to of been able to help some of you out who haven't had luck yet! They'll be in circulation for a while yet in the marketplace, so hopefully there'll be in dip in price.


----------



## Eldin

Trickilicky said:


> I tried the last two restocks, but got murdered by lag, although I was lucky enough to get one blue this morning, so I basically could just shut my mouth  it'd of been nice to of been able to share the love though. I'll be asleep during the next two, but I'll be sending glittery candy luck to all who need it.



*hoards all of the glittery candy luck*

This will surely be the key to success later tonight. ;D

edit; Also guys, no I don't think the candies will carry over in your cart. This happened to me during the TBT Beach Party thing with the popsicles, and I couldn't get them out of my cart. But they didn't carry over if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zane

LambdaDelta said:


> Now why would I want my phantom blue candy to disappear if I can maybe get it next restock without having to add it to the cart again?



does that really work
because I erased the ghosts of my blue candies already D:


----------



## Dork

LambdaDelta said:


> Now why would I want my phantom blue candy to disappear if I can maybe get it next restock without having to add it to the cart again?



yo i hope that works


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> does that really work
> because I erased the ghosts of my blue candies already D:



No idea, but I'm gonna experiment.


----------



## lazuli

ADanishMuffin said:


> How long was the last restock? It doesn't seem that there are restocks after until at least an hour has passed. (I could be completely wrong, though... I'm just basing this off the first two restocks. )


 it was nearly an hor ago. last one was about 4-5 hours ago.


----------



## Amissapanda

LambdaDelta said:


> Now why would I want my phantom blue candy to disappear if I can maybe get it next restock without having to add it to the cart again?



Because that honestly sounds like it wouldn't work. If you want to try it, go for it and good luck, but I wouldn't rely on it, if I were you.


----------



## Trickilicky

Eldin said:


> *hoards all of the glittery candy luck*
> 
> This will surely be the key to success later tonight. ;D
> 
> edit; Also guys, no I don't think the candies will carry over in your cart. This happened to me during the TBT Beach Party thing with the popsicles, and I couldn't get them out of my cart. But they didn't carry over if I remember correctly.



Haha, it's brimming with sugary goodness that magically speeds up your wifi!


----------



## Zuko

i might have to pee in another bottle forblue...


----------



## Zane

LambdaDelta said:


> No idea, but I'm gonna experiment.



you're a brave pioneer, good luck


----------



## Kiikay

Zuko said:


> i might have to pee in another bottle forblue...



dont do that lol


----------



## Trickilicky

Zuko said:


> i might have to pee in another bottle forblue...



I laughed out loud at this, and then shuddered. Surely with the countdown time you won't need to pee into a bottle


----------



## ADanishMuffin

computertrash said:


> it was nearly an hor ago. last one was about 4-5 hours ago.



Okay, thanks! I guess the next one will probably happen in around 3 hours.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> Aww thanks hun, but I'd of loved to of been able to help some of you out who haven't had luck yet! They'll be in circulation for a while yet in the marketplace, so hopefully there'll be in dip in price.



I tried to buy one today and they skyrocket to 2.5k TBT .____. But hey, hopefully i can nab one before bed, If not, maybe I can find one later on for less


----------



## Zuko

Trickilicky said:


> I laughed out loud at this, and then shuddered. Surely with the countdown time you won't need to pee into a bottle



I've gotta sleep soon, only way to stay awake is drink Cwoffee and I always need to pee with like 1 min left, I dunno why..


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> I tried to buy one today and they skyrocket to 2.5k TBT .____. But hey, hopefully i can nab one before bed, If not, maybe I can find one later on for less



Holy ship, 2.5k   I'm chucking luck at you right now, I'd definitely not part with any bells until all chances of getting one at restock were gone. good luck!


----------



## Toot

Ugh...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> Because that honestly sounds like it wouldn't work. If you want to try it, go for it and good luck, but I wouldn't rely on it, if I were you.



You know, you're probably right.

Though I'd of probably missed at least one of these remaining 2 restocks for today due to class if it hadn't been cancelled due to the teacher getting sick, plus there will very likely be more restocks tomorrow.

So hey, if it fails? I'll just try to hit the last restock for the day. Failing that? I'll have all day that I'm on for tomorrow.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> Holy ship, 2.5k   I'm chucking luck at you right now, I'd definitely not part with any bells until all chances of getting one at restock were gone. good luck!



I wouldnt part with so many bells either way, max is 800tbt for me lol Thanks I'll need that luck !


----------



## Trickilicky

Zuko said:


> I've gotta sleep soon, only way to stay awake is drink Cwoffee and I always need to pee with like 1 min left, I dunno why..



Yeah it's getting late here, but I choose sleep over staying up and peeing into bottles  although I totally admire your dedication


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> thers 53 people, including the guests and also invisible people i think. GUESTS WHY ARE YOU HERE YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh: I GOT 10 BLUE CANDYS!
> Fawnings: see you all~
> turntechGodhead: WHAT
> Twilight: I'm going to sleep, night guys.
> turntechGodhead: WHAT
> turntechGodhead: josh what
> Josh: #Shaniqua
> Twilight: wHAT
> Fawnings: LIES
> Vizionari: I HAD 2 GREEN CANDIES AND IT DIDN'T CONFIRM!!
> Josh: Nope
> VanishingKira: Three green candies and two red candies, woo.
> Josh: Check my profile
> VanishingKira: Josh, could you give one to me please?
> turntechGodhead: josh give me one ILL GIVE U POKEMON
> Josh: Sure ^^
> turntechGodhead: im going to cry dont let a little girl cry
> Fawnings: if its true you're gonna be rich
> Fawnings: DAMN YOU
> VanishingKira: Oh my, thank you so much. I will give you some BTB.
> turntechGodhead: me too josh?? pls?? ;; i can also uhhh draw you a picture.
> Josh: If my cart didnt lie then yeah
> Chibi.Hoshi: IM SO HAPPY!
> Josh: Done
> Josh: Chibi did you get one
> Twilight: *stares at your blue candies*
> VanishingKira: Josh, would you give me another one?
> turntechGodhead: ooohhhh my gosh thank u josh bless ur SOUL.
> Josh: Gah okay.
> Josh: 199 tbt for one kira ?
> Pengu joined the chat
> Josh: Thats so cheap its like.
> Josh: HEY PENGU
> Chibi.Hoshi: I GOT TWO
> Pengu: Hiii
> VanishingKira: Yes, I will buy two for that.
> Chibi.Hoshi: YES
> VanishingKira: Sending bells now.
> 
> 
> 
> simple he bought them.


The ONE time I'm not in chat. :'(


----------



## Zuko

Trickilicky said:


> Yeah it's getting late here, but I choose sleep over staying up and peeing into bottles  although I totally admire your dedication



Probably won't stay up tonight.

I might just try and buy one from someone, chances of that are slim to none though... some people want SO MUCH profit...


----------



## Trickilicky

Zuko said:


> Probably won't stay up tonight.
> 
> I might just try and buy one from someone, chances of that are slim to none though... some people want SO MUCH profit...



You might get lucky, you never know, and there could be giveaways in the near future  I'm checking out soon but good luck all!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Zuko said:


> Probably won't stay up tonight.
> 
> I might just try and buy one from someone, chances of that are slim to none though... some people want SO MUCH profit...



I tried to get one for you but I got lag, and missed it. There's still two more restocks today so I hope I have better luck.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I tried to get one for you but I got lag, and missed it. There's still two more restocks today so I hope I have better luck.



Same! My page didn't load since someone bought 10 out of 15 blues.  But yeah, 



Just a tip 

PEOPLE ONLY CLICK OF HOW MANY YOU WANT TO BUY! JUST GO BY THAT~!


----------



## Mao

I'm pretty tired so I'm not gonna stay up for the restock ~_~ But anyone who is, good luck~


----------



## oath2order

Praise Cory who got me one

He gets a buttfruit


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Praise Cory who got me one
> 
> He gets a buttfruit


----------



## Sholee

sheniquas!! 

*lights mob torch*

whos with me!


----------



## nard

the kindness is real



/doesnt have friends so probs isnt gonna get a blue r.i.p fuzz fuzz


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Me!!!

I need blue CANDYYY


----------



## Sanaki

blue is the last one i need as well.. i dont wanna have to spend so much on it if i dont get one from a restock welp


----------



## Cadbberry

Darn missed it AGAIN....


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Blueeeee x{


----------



## Cuppycakez

*I must have a blue candy ahhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Cadbberry

I know right... all we want is blue


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ugh, has anyone been able to catch a restock on mobile? If not, I'll be switching to my computer.


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> Ugh, has anyone been able to catch a restock on mobile? If not, I'll be switching to my computer.



It is near impossible


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> It is near impossible



Well, if that's the case, I'll switch to my computer when I see the timer.


----------



## oath2order

ADanishMuffin said:


> Ugh, has anyone been able to catch a restock on mobile? If not, I'll be switching to my computer.



I've gotten extremely close twice


----------



## f11

I got my yellow letter in mobile, so it's possible. I even got 2 yellow letters.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> I've gotten extremely close twice



same here.


----------



## Cadbberry

cant get it on my moms mobile


----------



## Sholee

C r y s t a l said:


> I got my yellow letter in mobile, so it's possible. I even got 2 yellow letters.



That was before more people became crazy about collectibles though

I was at work with 50mbps download speed and i still couldn't nab a blue to give away.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

oath2order said:


> I've gotten extremely close twice





C r y s t a l said:


> I got my yellow letter in mobile, so it's possible. I even got 2 yellow letters.





Cory said:


> same here.



Thanks for the input. I don't really trust his phone, so I'll switch to my desktop as soon as I can.


----------



## Cory

Ugh, i need a blue collectible again since i gave mine to oath lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> That was before more people became crazy about collectibles though
> 
> I was at work with 50mbps download speed and i still couldn't nab a blue to give away.



Lol if you get one give it away to someone on this forum XD


----------



## Sholee

Cadbberry said:


> Lol if you get one give it away to someone on this forum XD



of course 
and definitely not to a sheniqua in disguise who wants to make a profit!


----------



## FireNinja1

Cadbberry said:


> Lol if you get one give it away to someone on this forum XD



Yeah, I think they mean someone named Steve with a Pikachu avatar. 

yeah I'm kidding

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> of course
> and definitely not to a sheniqua in disguise who wants to make a profit!



burrn


----------



## Mango

i want mine like;;

red yellow green yellow red green yellow blue green red yellow


----------



## f11

Sholee said:


> That was before more people became crazy about collectibles though
> 
> I was at work with 50mbps download speed and i still couldn't nab a blue to give away.


bruh that was this direct.


----------



## Cuppycakez

HTML:
	






Sholee said:


> of course
> and definitely not to a sheniqua in disguise who wants to make a profit!



Like meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sholee said:


> of course
> and definitely not to a sheniqua in disguise who wants to make a profit!



Gold 10/10


----------



## Sholee

C r y s t a l said:


> bruh that was this direct.



wahhhhhh, then i take that back

*bows down to oh great one*

Which network provider on you with? Verizon?

_(damn sprint!)_


----------



## Eldin

Sholee I'm so jealous of your collectibles being all organized, aha! Was it just luck or timestamp-planning?


----------



## Sholee

Eldin said:


> Sholee I'm so jealous of your collectibles being all organized, aha! Was it just luck or timestamp-planning?



some planning and a little luck

the letters took awhile to get in order but the candies were fairly easy.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eldin said:


> Sholee I'm so jealous of your collectibles being all organized, aha! Was it just luck or timestamp-planning?



I know me too. ;-;


----------



## Toot

Dark candy is gonna be so worth it. Lol.


----------



## Sholee

GodToot said:


> Dark candy is gonna be so worth it. Lol.



noooo its the rainbow candy!


----------



## Cadbberry

FireNinja1 said:


> Yeah, I think they mean someone named Steve with a Pikachu avatar.


 Or one with a candy cat avatar named Kat


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Does anyone know when the next restock will be?


----------



## LambdaDelta

when the next timer goes up minus time remaining


----------



## Eldin

Sholee said:


> some planning and a little luck
> 
> the letters took awhile to get in order but the candies were fairly easy.



Ah, I see. I would imagine the letters would be difficult. I want to try to get my candies in the same order actually, so if I do manage to catch a restock I'd actually rather get green than blue, aha.

Since everybody seems to want blue hopefully a decent amount of green will restock and I'll get somewhat of a chance! c:


----------



## Toot

Sholee said:


> noooo its the rainbow candy!


I have copyright to that. If they make it, I better get 10 copies. Lmo XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Eldin said:


> Ah, I see. I would imagine the letters would be difficult. I want to try to get my candies in the same order actually, so if I do manage to catch a restock I'd actually rather get green than blue, aha.
> 
> Since everybody seems to want blue hopefully a decent amount of green will restock and I'll get somewhat of a chance! c:



I wish you luck <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Right now I have 2 letters. Gonna have to get a green first.


----------



## f11

Sholee said:


> wahhhhhh, then i take that back
> 
> *bows down to oh great one*
> 
> Which network provider on you with? Verizon?
> 
> _(damn sprint!)_


i have att but I use my LTE so..


----------



## Eldin

Cadbberry said:


> I wish you luck <3



Aw, thank you, you too! c:

Also, non-related to the candy craze; does anybody know if there is a certain day of the week that cherries restock? I noticed it says restocked weekly, is that just approximate or...?

I might try collecting all of the fruit after all of this dies down (seems like it should be a lot easier, except for peaches).


----------



## Cory

Trading party popper for blue candy.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

The blue candy is all I need to complete my candy collection. Sadly, it seems to be the hardest to get. I got ninjaed twice today trying to get it.


----------



## nard

Sholee said:


> of course
> and definitely not to a sheniqua in disguise who wants to make a profit!




IM NOT A SHENIQUA


I SWEAR


donate pls Dx


----------



## Shirohibiki

i wish everyone who is trying to get them the best of luck!!!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I'm not sure whether to aim for a blue candy at the restock or just buy a red or green one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

aim high

shoot for the stars

or the blue candy in this case


----------



## Hikari

I'm gonna try to get a Green Candy during the next restock, because I know I won't be able to get the blue candy in time, lol.


----------



## Cory

I once again got a blue candy, thanks to mysticcoma.


----------



## Cadbberry

Eldin said:


> Aw, thank you, you too! c:
> 
> Also, non-related to the candy craze; does anybody know if there is a certain day of the week that cherries restock? I noticed it says restocked weekly, is that just approximate or...?
> 
> I might try collecting all of the fruit after all of this dies down (seems like it should be a lot easier, except for peaches).



I got a few extra cherries from last restock XD like 3 or 4


----------



## Eldin

Cadbberry said:


> I got a few extra cherries from last restock XD like 3 or 4



Ooh, do you remember what day it was? c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Eldin said:


> Ooh, do you remember what day it was? c:



19th I think


----------



## Eldin

Cadbberry said:


> 19th I think



Hm, over a week.

Oh, the mysteries of the shop. I'll have to keep an eye on the amount sold and do some sleuthing! c:


----------



## Javocado

Pray to John Cena that I get a blue for my m8


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> Pray to John Cena that I get a blue for my m8



I already got one


----------



## buuunii

Cory said:


> I already got one



Congrats Cory
I'm so jelly here ;3


----------



## buuunii

Cory said:


> I already got one



Congrats Cory
I'm so jelly here ;3


----------



## Cadbberry

Eldin said:


> Hm, over a week.
> 
> Oh, the mysteries of the shop. I'll have to keep an eye on the amount sold and do some sleuthing! c:



lol K~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> I already got one



Lucky~! Man I will get one! ONE DAY


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> Pray to John Cena that I get a blue for my m8



I'd rather pray to Mark Henry you get a blue candy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone still have a spare blue candy?:E


----------



## Javocado

Cory said:


> I already got one




Oh okay, sweet!
But I still gotta snatch one for Natty tbh


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> Oh okay, sweet!
> But I still gotta snatch one for Natty tbh



good tbh


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Soon 9 @-@ sighh no blue candy


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> Soon 9 @-@ sighh no blue candy



I know right?!?!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ugh... I have to go in about 30 minutes, so if anyone gets a spare green/blue candy I would die if yeah.


----------



## buuunii

I'm praying to the candy gods that I can get candy ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

buuunii said:


> I'm praying to the candy gods that I can get candy ;-;



PRAY HARDER


----------



## buuunii

Cadbberry said:


> PRAY HARDER



HNNNNNNNG


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I hope my Wii U doesn't lag when trying to get the candy.


----------



## Hikari

I hope I can get a Blue Candy during the next restock, it's the last one I need.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'LL PRAY TO THE CANDY GODS WITH YOU


----------



## NSFW

Hikari said:


> I hope I can get a Blue Candy during the next restock, it's the last one I need.



gl 15 are going to be restocked i think


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hikari said:


> I hope I can get a Blue Candy during the next restock, it's the last one I need.


Same! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hellaradcaitlin said:


> gl 15 are going to be restocked i think



JUBS SO US A FAVOR!! Restock some more blue and less red.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Hey guys I made a Halloween sig to show the awesomeness of candy.  What do you think? I am not sure about the background.


----------



## Shirohibiki

we must pray to the great pumpkin


----------



## Hikari

hellaradcaitlin said:


> gl 15 are going to be restocked i think



Thanks, I'll need it. My internet can be extremely slow sometimes, lol.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hmph... Jubs you ruined meh ;-;

PLEASE MAKE THE LAST ONE AROUND 10pm PST

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmph... Jubs you ruined meh ;-;

PLEASE MAKE THE LAST ONE AROUND 10pm PST


----------



## Eldin

TykiButterfree said:


> Hey guys I made a Halloween sig to show the awesomeness of candy.  What do you think? I am not sure about the background.



I like it! And I think the background looks great. c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hmph... Jubs you ruined meh ;-;
> 
> PLEASE MAKE THE LAST ONE AROUND 10pm PST
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hmph... Jubs you ruined meh ;-;
> 
> PLEASE MAKE THE LAST ONE AROUND 10pm PST


Nooooo that's a bad time for me :O really really bad time for me


----------



## Lolitia

When exactly is this restock starting?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Hurry up restock v.v


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lolitia said:


> When exactly is this restock starting?



No one knows. Just that there are two candy restocks left 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which of these make up the 6 collectibles? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

とびだせ どうぶつの


----------



## Peisinoe

you're forgetting the tree


----------



## Cuppycakez

I think I got it, never mind!
ど う ぶ つ の 森

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> you're forgetting the tree



What tree?


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Which of these make up the 6 collectibles?
> とびだせ どうぶつの


The second one. The missing one is the green one.


----------



## PandaNikita

Came home just in time... RESTOCK OR ELSE...







- - - Post Merge - - -

god that's huge


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cuppycakez said:


> What tree?



森 is the tree due to its outside shape (also looking kinda like 3 trees when written)


----------



## Cadbberry

I wish a restock would happen


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> I wish a restock would happen



Everyone does.


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> Everyone does.



I know XD Everyone wants a candy


----------



## LambdaDelta

I wish a restock wouldn't happen

there, I negated one wish :^)


----------



## Eldin

I hope it happens in the next hour and a half because I'll be internet-less after that. ;c


----------



## Cadbberry

Restock time is like Half-Life 3, never confirmed


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cadbberry said:


> Restock time is like Half-Life 3, always confirmed



fixed that for ya


----------



## Cadbberry

LambdaDelta said:


> fixed that for ya



hahahah


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, did some math and looks like I'll only 20,300 TBT to get my Letters.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PandaNikita said:


> Came home just in time... RESTOCK OR ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> god that's huge



If you get a hoard of blues how much will u sell them for?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cuppycakez said:


> Well, did some math and looks like I'll only 20,300 TBT to get my Letters.



and that is why I just sniped restocks for mine


----------



## Toot

Ramuda desu


----------



## Cuppycakez

LambdaDelta said:


> and that is why I just sniped restocks for mine



I know. BUt they like NEVER restock the front shop. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And whenever they do restock the main shop it's 1 am for me and I miss it anyway.


----------



## Guero101

Woooooo!!! Everyone ready for the restock?!??!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cuppycakez said:


> I know. BUt they like NEVER restock the front shop.



aside from like the cherry, the main shop is generally only restocked with each direct


----------



## PandaNikita

Frances-Simoun said:


> If you get a hoard of blues how much will u sell them for?


Probably 500 - 700 TBT lol I might increase the price if I run out

But I would gift to my friends first


BTW GODTOOT WHY DID YOU LEAVE US


----------



## LambdaDelta

Guero101 said:


> Woooooo!!! Everyone ready for the restock?!??!



Don't make me think there's a timer when there isn't!


----------



## NSFW

LambdaDelta said:


> aside from like the cherry, the main shop is generally only restocked with each direct



i never keep up w directs but how many weeks till the new direct?


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> Probably 500 - 700 TBT lol I might increase the price if I run out
> 
> But I would gift to my friends first
> 
> 
> BTW GODTOOT WHY DID YOU LEAVE US



Put me on that list X3


----------



## LambdaDelta

now there's a timer


----------



## Cadbberry

LambdaDelta said:


> Don't make me think there's a timer when there isn't!



There is! its up


----------



## Guero101

LambdaDelta said:


> Don't make me think there's a timer when there isn't!



Their is a timer... I don't lie


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i never keep up w directs but how many weeks till the new direct?



oh they do them at certain times? I thought it was just random days. 
And they post directs at 1 AM EST lately so I still would miss them


----------



## Guero101

LambdaDelta said:


> now there's a timer



Hehe who put it up I wonder???


----------



## LambdaDelta

hellaradcaitlin said:


> i never keep up w directs but how many weeks till the new direct?



I'm honestly not sure there's a set schedule.

Just check The Bulletin Board and calculate the gap difference to get a base idea of how long I guess?

Keep in mind though the actual direct could go up at literally any time of day, which could mean a restock at like 4am EST.


----------



## Hikari

Yay, restock in 28 minutes! I hope I'm fast enough to get a Blue Candy!


----------



## Eldin

Oh yay.

I always think I'm getting trolled when somebody actually says the timer is up, aha. 

Looks like I'll just barely not miss it, woo~


----------



## f11

[18:43] <Jubs4> a dark candy will be stocked
[18:43] <Jubs4> only one though, lol

HINT HINT GET READY PEEPS


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I hope I can get one on mobile v.v tough luck but yeah, Good luck everyone :3 if you get a spare blue or tow and want to be nice and not rip me off I'd buy em from u xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

This is probably the last restock I'll catch. Not even sure when the second one will be so


----------



## PandaNikita

My chibi drawing predicted it


----------



## Shirohibiki

>pay 500 tbt for a green for my friend
>RESTOCK APPEARS

i hate everything tbh


----------



## Toot

Still didn't happen yet? Hehe


----------



## Cuppycakez

C r y s t a l said:


> [18:43] <Jubs4> a dark candy will be stocked
> [18:43] <Jubs4> only one though, lol
> 
> HINT HINT GET READY PEEPS


WHERE DID YOU HEAR THIS I NEED TO KNOW


----------



## LambdaDelta

C r y s t a l said:


> [18:43] <Jubs4> a dark candy will be stocked
> [18:43] <Jubs4> only one though, lol
> 
> HINT HINT GET READY PEEPS



BLOOD SPILLED OVER DARK CANDY

ONLY ONE WADES THROUGH THE MOUNTAIN OF CORPSES TO LAY CLAIM TO THEIR ACCURSED PRIZE


----------



## Cadbberry

First restock I have been around for today


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> WHERE DID YOU HEAR THIS I NEED TO KNOW


irc brah


----------



## nard

ahhh


i may miss this


can someone try and get one for me? Ill pay u back <3


----------



## PandaNikita

When has jubs every said peeps/?


----------



## f11

PandaNikita said:


> When has jubs every said peeps/?


the peeps part was me.


----------



## oath2order

21:46:21] <Crys> im such a troll


----------



## Cuppycakez

C r y s t a l said:


> the peeps part was me.


Is that the new one with the password?? I feel so sad now cause I forget earlier and can't join chat nowww nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can already see it

>Justin restocks a dark candy
>lets a staff member get early access to purchase

hey, he wouldn't be lying then


----------



## Cuppycakez

LambdaDelta said:


> I can already see it
> 
> >Justin restocks a dark candy
> >lets a staff member get early access to purchase
> 
> hey, he wouldn't be lying then


No, it's true, he wouldn't be! How would he do that just lock the shop for all members until the staff member got it?


----------



## nard

crystal is a troll


THE DARK CANDY IS JUST A HALLUCINATION FROM TOO MUCH CANDYyyy


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cuppycakez said:


> No, it's true, he wouldn't be! How would he do that just lock the shop for all members until the staff member got it?



Yeah.

It should be entirely able to separate staff privileges for it.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

How am I going to make this work on mobile Q.Q this is craaaazyyyy Dx 

As for the dark candy, damn lol but w.e I want mg blue candies more!!!! Must have them to collect a double candy set &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## Mango

i just want a blue and green then im out lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mango said:


> i just want a blue and green then im out lol


To finish my stuffs I need another green and two blues. But I'm aimin for a blue haha.


----------



## nard

Mango said:


> i just want a blue and green then im out lol




go for the blue


wasting time going for two is bad


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'd say go for green actually^^ More people are going for blue.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> I'd say go for green actually^^ More people are going for blue.



yes


go for green!


more chances to get myself a blue then i guess bwahaha


----------



## Cuppycakez

Any one else notice all the restocks were at _:13?? Hinting Friday the 13th. (I'm hoping for the woods tomorrow  )


----------



## Greninja

I need blue to complete my set


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Blue is all I want.


----------



## Starmanfan

arrgh I can't take this I'm finally able to catch a restock


----------



## Cadbberry

We Want BLue


----------



## Sanaki

*GO GREEN*


----------



## Cuppycakez

30 Blue would be awesome!


----------



## Toot

Not many lurkers... I hope this will go smoothly. Lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cuppycakez said:


> Any one else notice all the restocks were at _:13?? Hinting Friday the 13th. (I'm hoping for the woods tomorrow  )



this restock will be at 8:13PM my time

8=H if counting as 1=A, 2=B, etc
1=looks like a lowercase L
3=3


8:13=HL3

HALF-LIFE 3 CONFIRMED!!!!!


----------



## Toot

Ahri said:


> *GO GREEN*



Gangreen Gang


----------



## Mikorin

I'm broke so i won't be participating in any more restocks  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## roseychuu

I think I'm going to go for green too since it's one of my favorite colors! ///
and then hopefully save enough bells again and pray for the blue


----------



## Guero101

Omg how much tbt do I have out? 

Check


----------



## Toot

Mikorin said:


> I'm broke so i won't be participating in any more restocks  Good luck to everyone!



Yessss one less person

Sorry about that... lol want a loan?


----------



## lazuli

how much time is left mine is doing that 4 hour thing again


----------



## Starmanfan

LambdaDelta said:


> this restock will be at 8:13PM my time
> 
> 8=H if counting as 1=A, 2=B, etc
> 1=looks like a lowercase L
> 3=3
> 
> 
> 8:13=HL3
> 
> HALF-LIFE 3 CONFIRMED!!!!!



I applaud you.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want to buy me a blue candy xD


----------



## lazuli

OH WAIT ITS DOWN SO LIKE 5 MINUTES RGHT WOW


----------



## Cuppycakez

BLoop so I can see this smile right here 

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> OH WAIT ITS DOWN SO LIKE 5 MINUTES RGHT WOW



Yep!


----------



## roseychuu

computertrash said:


> OH WAIT ITS DOWN SO LIKE 5 MINUTES RGHT WOW



2 minutes actually!


----------



## lazuli

i slide in just in time haha.


----------



## Toot

Now that I see it from my pc... that candy corn looks a bit too sharp for consumption. lol


----------



## lazuli

~30 seconds or?? idk


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Now that I see it from my pc... that candy corn looks a bit too sharp for consumption. lol


 I didn't even see that but totally! Ouch...


----------



## LambdaDelta

the candy corn looks like pizza imo

lol


----------



## Sanaki

*NO NO NO

NO PLACE I'D RATHER BE*

less than 1 minute


----------



## Toot

One minute... I think I'll try to go for a Sheniqua this time. lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

30 by thte time you read this !


----------



## Sanaki

LambdaDelta said:


> the candy corn looks like pizza imo
> 
> lol



works 5 me forreal though


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nope nothing.DIdn't even see blue in stockkkk.


----------



## Toot

Did they even restock blue this time?


----------



## Sanaki

i didnt even get to refresh the shop  lmao


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whoa that was some lag xD Missed again


----------



## Starmanfan

idk. my cpu was laggin so I added green and red in my cart, and then green was gone


----------



## roseychuu

i - i had two green candies in my cart but "confirm checkout" literally lagged so much for me... //

well... i tried at least


----------



## Chiana

Aw, darn.  That's like the third or fourth time I got a green candy in my shopping cart, but the checkout page loaded too slowly to actually get the item.


----------



## Amissapanda

Nada again. By the time I even got _into_ the shop, the blue was already sold out.


----------



## Toot

I went Sheniqua on the Green. Lol. If the blue was there I definitely would have gotten a few. XD


----------



## Dork

_sigh_


----------



## lazuli

lmmoaoao. i saw the red restocked. my browser decuded that was the PERFECT time to crap out on me. oh well I STILL GOT A FULL SET.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. The lst thing sold was a blue. :'(


----------



## Cadbberry

Got 3 Blues!!! 3-5 Greens and 3-4 reds!


----------



## NSFW

blue was already sold out b4 i refreshed the pg even though it was restocked


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ughhh.... I missed the blue candy. My internet took 5 seconds to refresh, and when I was there.... gone. ;___;

I even tried buying a red or green one... no luck. :'(


----------



## uriri

Yasss.. red candy xD


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Got lagged again. I wonder if I was lucky the last few times? That or it's harder when there's so many people stalking the shop.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DAMNIT!!! I'M FRICKEN DONE. Lag is just too much -,- guess I'll wait one more year


----------



## f11

got a red at least


----------



## lazuli

tbt users are so crazy gosh pixels are sold out seconds after they're available.


----------



## Toot

How many were restocked?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> Got 3 Blues!!! 3-5 Greens and 3-4 reds!



Can I buy a blue from you? 

Haha Congrats on getting some!


----------



## LambdaDelta

missed all again

can I just blame these gifs?


----------



## Cuppycakez

I got a red!  MY FIRST ITEM FROM A RESTOCK


----------



## Shirohibiki

blue was sold out by the time i got there

i ALMOST got a green, it took me all the way to my inventory but apparently???? wasnt there??? what even


----------



## roseychuu

Cadbberry said:


> Got 3 Blues!!! 3-5 Greens and 3-4 reds!



lucky... //// well, good job on beating the lag at least!


----------



## nard

how


i was there rite when the shop restocked


no blue wtf


----------



## Naiad

I got one Blue~ 

oh god the greens went so fast


----------



## TykiButterfree

Was blue even there? I didn't see any.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Got 3 Blues!!! 3-5 Greens and 3-4 reds!



Lucky! Congrats!


----------



## Eldin

Nothing again, maybe have better luck tomorrow on my own computer I guess if they restock any more.

I at least got a green in my cart, but by that time it was lagging so hard I already knew I wouldn't actually get it, aha. Closest I've come anyways, that's something.

& congrats Cadbberry!


----------



## roseychuu

Shirohibiki said:


> blue was sold out by the time i got there
> 
> i ALMOST got a green, it took me all the way to my inventory but apparently???? wasnt there??? what even


same here! so close, but so far away


----------



## spamurai

Oh what a surprise... Here for 3 restocks today and the site is too damn slow to get anything...

There was 20/20 green candies left when I pressed add to cart.. then it said "adding" for like 25 seconds, by which time, they'd sold out and my cart was empty when I pressed confirm...

It's 2:17am... I'm going to sleep lol.


----------



## junkyjunk

Yay! Finally got one!


----------



## Ayaya

Cadbberry said:


> Got 3 Blues!!! 3-5 Greens and 3-4 reds!



HOWWWW
but congrats omg i know you wanted one


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> Lucky! Congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## Sholee

the blue were restocked a few seconds later than the green guys~
it wasn't actually sold out yet for most of you guys


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> I got one Blue~
> 
> oh god the greens went so fast



Congrats!


----------



## azukitan

The server overload is ridiculous! Several users are camping/refreshing at once, so no wonder there's lag :/ I don't think countdowns should be 30 minutes, tbh.


----------



## Starmanfan

Shirohibiki said:


> blue was sold out by the time i got there
> 
> i ALMOST got a green, it took me all the way to my inventory but apparently???? wasnt there??? what even



same for me, I feel ur pain


----------



## xanisha

I managed to get a green candy <3 My browser was slow so I'm surprised I got anything


----------



## Cadbberry

Ayaya said:


> HOWWWW
> but congrats omg i know you wanted one



for once my computer didn't crash or die~ It worked for 1 time ever


----------



## Willow

Wait a sec, soon as the timer went down the entire website stopped loading.  All I got was a white screen on my browsers and never saw a restock...Not cool~ :/


----------



## Toot

I got 12 green and 3 blue.


----------



## skweegee

TykiButterfree said:


> Was blue even there? I didn't see any.



I think the blue was restocked after the red and green were. It wasn't in stock when the red and green were, but after I bought the green and went back to the shop, the blue was in stock.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> the blue were restocked a few seconds later than the green guys~
> it wasn't actually sold out yet for most of you guys



WHAT NO WHY Y I freshed but was to busy buying my one red.


----------



## buuunii

had it in cart AGAIN and missed...
anyone wanna sell me one?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I didn't even see them as purchase :/ I been reloading like crazy and nothing. Oh well no blue for me.


----------



## Justin

I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.


----------



## Mario.

i couldn't even get anything the site was so slow...


----------



## Guero101

azukitan said:


> The server overload is ridiculous! Several users are camping/refreshing at once, so no wonder there's lag :/ I don't think countdowns should be 30 minutes, tbh.



It's my best friend!!!! Hi best friend!!!  I agree with you


----------



## Hikari

My internet died a minute before the restock, and I missed it...


----------



## PandaNikita

damn, rip tbt servers


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



But this was the one time I was fast! :'( 

Well thank you for so many chances in getting thses darn candies lately Jubs! <3


----------



## LilD

Nice got one 

It can happen


----------



## spamurai

GodToot said:


> I got 12 green and 3 blue.



Why do you need then many -_-
I can't even get one of each... lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

GodToot said:


> I got 12 green and 3 blue.



Selling one or two blue?


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> I got 12 green and 3 blue.



Sheniqua


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



I want your dark candy. I need it in order to survive. lol


----------



## Sholee

i predict next restock will be 12AM PST


----------



## kassie

So yeah. Not getting a blue candy this year lol.


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



THANKS JUSTIN people still whine because evryone refreshes the shop EXACTLY when the timer goes out.


----------



## Toot

spamurai said:


> Why do you need then many -_-
> I can't even get one of each... lol



Nah I was only joking... I didn't even get any blue. lol


----------



## Eldin

Well, congrats to those of you who got something and good luck next time to those of you who didn't.

I'm finishing up at work and heading home to bed~ c: Finally. Night guys!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



Whaaaat??? I gave up after 30 seconds. :'( I guess I should wait next time...


----------



## Guero101

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



Didn't work apparently


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



THANKS JUSTIN people still whine because evryone refreshes the shop EXACTLY when the timer goes out.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Anyone want to sell an extra blue?


----------



## PandaNikita

I do it 2 seconds before hand </3 rip yo


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



goddammit

I LITERALLY KILLED MY EXPERIMENT BEFORE I COULD TEST IT

THANKS A ****ING LOT


----------



## Chiana

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



Darn, never tried that.  I was too busy waiting for the checkout to go through with the green one.  I did not get a green one though.


----------



## Amissapanda

I don't think I'll be awake for the last restock. Gotta work in the morning and it's snowing like a bugger outside right now.

Is this all the candy restocks there will be, period?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> i predict next restock will be 12AM PST



NO THAT SUCKS


----------



## Willow

Justin said:


> I put the blue in a minute after to give slower folks a chance.



I never even saw the shop, just white screens and no loading whatsoever on my Firefox browsers.  Oh well, doubt I will be around for the restocks.


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> NO THAT SUCKS



I know... That's 3am for me (EST) lol


----------



## oath2order

Sholee said:


> i predict next restock will be 12AM PST



that is most likely


----------



## spamurai

GodToot said:


> Nah I was only joking... I didn't even get any blue. lol



Ohh... lol.
Me neither...
Two years in a row Ive missed out on green and blue candies..

And I stayed up until 2:20am for this restock... Sad times.


----------



## Cadbberry

I checked back to see if I could buy more green and red but nope~ blue was there and I counted, 6 green, 4 red, and 3 blues


----------



## gnoixaim

Everyone go to sleep now : )


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> I know... That's 3am for me (EST) lol



Same.


----------



## nard

i give up on candy tbh



its just too hard



all i wanted was a blue...



just one


----------



## Sholee

Amissapanda said:


> I don't think I'll be awake for the last restock. Gotta work in the morning and it's snowing like a bugger outside right now.
> 
> Is this all the candy restocks there will be, period?



there is still the 31st, i would suspect THAT would be the last day for candy restocks


----------



## PandaNikita

*@Justin* - TBT Servers are dying because of guests


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Soo. When are they tomorrow? If there is


----------



## Toot

I crave Beiber's Dark Candy... He'll give it up one way or another.


----------



## f11

Willow said:


> I never even saw the shop, just white screens and no loading whatsoever on my Firefox browsers.  Oh well, doubt I will be around for the restocks.


off topic but your collectibles mesmerize me like a rainbow.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Oh! I should have stuck around longer in the shop if that was going to happen with the blue candy. Well, one more left before the day is done.


----------



## kassie

Aw tysm Zulehan for the Blue candy!  <3


----------



## Chibiusa

Egh, looks like no blue candy for me. Ah, well.


----------



## spamurai

Fuzzling said:


> i give up on candy tbh
> 
> 
> 
> its just too hard
> 
> 
> 
> all i wanted was a blue...
> 
> 
> 
> just one



I think you have more than enough... lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Ugh... Well, there's always the next one. I PRAY TO GOD THAT I GET AT LEAST ONE. (though I kinda want two to complete two candy sets )


----------



## PandaNikita

Thank you anyways *Justin*, you made people happy ;_;


----------



## Zulehan

selcouth said:


> Aw tysm Zulehan for the Blue candy!  <3


No problem. Been handing spares out. Will sell one though to recoup the costs.


----------



## Guero101

C r y s t a l said:


> off topic but your collectibles mesmerize me like a rainbow.



I 2nd that comment


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Fuzzling said:


> i give up on candy tbh
> 
> 
> 
> its just too hard
> 
> 
> 
> all i wanted was a blue...
> 
> 
> 
> just one



I know how you feel friend


----------



## kassie

PandaNikita said:


> *@Justin* - TBT Servers are dying because of guests



Thiiiiiis. So much.


----------



## nard

spamurai said:


> I think you have more than enough... lol




ITS MOSTLY YELLOW OK ;~;


----------



## Sholee

Justin~

will there be a candy restock tomorrow as well
so these poor people can go to bed


----------



## Frances-Simoun

3am est :'C gah I'm going to bed, good night everyone, blue candy.. Next year I guess :3


----------



## PandaNikita

Sholee said:


> Justin~
> 
> will there be a candy restock tomorrow as well
> so these poor people can go to bed


there's one tonight PST


----------



## gnoixaim

I'm pretty sure half the "guest users" are invisible users.


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> I'm pretty sure half the "guest users" are invisible users.



No invisible users count towards the user number


----------



## Shirohibiki

grats to everyone who got one!


----------



## PandaNikita

Guests are those that need to make an account

Join the fun lol


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> No invisible users count towards the user number



They do actually. Lol You just don't see the name.


----------



## Justin

poor guests reading this thread going "this forum is crazy I'm running away"


----------



## Willow

C r y s t a l said:


> off topic but your collectibles mesmerize me like a rainbow.



*Fans them at you*


----------



## Mikorin

I'm just wondering how people manage to buy so many at once? Because the lag for me is so bad it takes like 3 minutes to even put it in my cart


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> They do actually. Lol



Yes I know, you abandoned our group


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I missed *THREE* restocks. Ugh, that's like my _only_ chance of getting a Blue Candy, since they can sell for thousands... I need to buy some at the next restock... *NEED.*


----------



## nard

guess no blue for me



/waits for mystery collectible THAT SHOULD HAVE 50 STOCK


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> Guests are those that need to make an account
> 
> Join the fun lol



Half my friends are "invisible" and they're online.And they dont appear at the bottom of my list.


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> poor guests reading this thread going "this forum is crazy I'm running away"



I WILL DESTROY YOU!


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> poor guests reading this thread going "this forum is crazy I'm running away"



5% of them join and realize how awesome it is

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Half my friends are "invisible" and they're online.And they dont appear at the bottom of my list.



They're still users


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

PandaNikita said:


> 5% of them join and realize how awesome it is



And we are the 5% lol


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> Yes I know, you abandoned our group



What group?


----------



## TykiButterfree

Mikorin said:


> I'm just wondering how people manage to buy so many at once? Because the lag for me is so bad it takes like 3 minutes to even put it in my cart



I was wondering this too. And come on, please don't hoard.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I got one blue for keeps already. I'm trying to get one for Zuko and one more for selling/auction.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mikorin said:


> I'm just wondering how people manage to buy so many at once? Because the lag for me is so bad it takes like 3 minutes to even put it in my cart



Same


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> What group?


LINE >:C


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> poor guests reading this thread going "this forum is crazy I'm running away"



Probably XD You know them so well


----------



## LambdaDelta

Fuzzling said:


> guess no blue for me
> 
> 
> 
> /waits for mystery collectible THAT SHOULD HAVE 50 STOCK



and be sold at the speed of 10 per second


----------



## Shirohibiki

Justin said:


> poor guests reading this thread going "this forum is crazy I'm running away"



tru tho, "theyre all nuts oh god"


----------



## spamurai

There needs to be a limit to how many collectibles a person can own (or buy if not)...
It's getting stupid... so many greedy people lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin

LambdaDelta said:


> and be sold at the speed of 10 per second



Well, 5 seconds of maybe getting it is better than zero. XD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

LambdaDelta said:


> and be sold at the speed of 10 per second



Oh my god


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> LINE >:C



Oooooh... It was because everyone was being quiet and awks. Its funny though... I wanted to come back as soon as I left, but couldn't figure out how. XD


----------



## PandaNikita

spamurai said:


> There needs to be a limit to how many collectibles a person can own (or buy if not)...
> It's getting stupid... so many greedy people lol



I gave a lot of mine away for free -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -



GodToot said:


> Oooooh... It was because everyone was being quiet and awks. Its funny though... I wanted to come back as soon as I left, but couldn't figure out how. XD


I'll invite you XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

spamurai said:


> There needs to be a limit to how many collectibles a person can own (or buy if not)...
> It's getting stupid... so many greedy people lol



NO!! I want all the collectibles. Won't happen but I want close to all of them :3


----------



## Cadbberry

spamurai said:


> There needs to be a limit to how many collectibles a person can own (or buy if not)...
> It's getting stupid... so many greedy people lol



Sorry ;3; I just clicked a bunch to make sure I got one and then I have a lot now


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Holy shoot 42 peeps watching and judging us 
Gosh


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Sorry ;3; I just clicked a bunch to make sure I got one and then I have a lot now



Well, ya know, I'm a very snazzy person!  heh heh


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Well there have been 5 restock so far, meaning many people have already gotten candy, and since I don't think the next restock will happen when a lot of people are online, _maybe_ there's a higher chance of me getting some?

Probably not but I can dream~


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> Well, ya know, I'm a very snazzy person!  heh heh



Snazzy is cool


----------



## Kiikay

So many can't get enough of that sweet bonbon


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Snazzy is cool



True!


----------



## buuunii

Cadbberry said:


> Sorry ;3; I just clicked a bunch to make sure I got one and then I have a lot now



Gimme one please I beg you sob


----------



## Cuppycakez

ADanishMuffin said:


> Well there have been 5 restock so far, meaning many people have already gotten candy, and since I don't think the next restock will happen when a lot of people are online, _maybe_ there's a higher chance of me getting some?
> 
> Probably not but I can dream~



Yeah, but I won't be online.


----------



## roseychuu

ADanishMuffin said:


> Well there have been 5 restock so far, meaning many people have already gotten candy, and since I don't think the next restock will happen when a lot of people are online, _maybe_ there's a higher chance of me getting some?
> 
> Probably not but I can dream~



That's how I got lucky with my greens and blue the first restock that was quite early in the morning! It's always a possibility, I hope you get the candies you want nevertheless


----------



## nard

buuunii said:


> Gimme one please I beg you sob



no meeeee


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

ADanishMuffin said:


> Well there have been 5 restock so far, meaning many people have already gotten candy, and since I don't think the next restock will happen when a lot of people are online, _maybe_ there's a higher chance of me getting some?
> 
> Probably not but I can dream~



That's what I'm hoping for. ;3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Fuzzling said:


> no meeeee



No, me! X3


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> Sorry ;3; I just clicked a bunch to make sure I got one and then I have a lot now



Give me your Super Sweet Candy luck please.


----------



## f11

L





spamurai said:


> There needs to be a limit to how many collectibles a person can own (or buy if not)...
> It's getting stupid... so many greedy people lol


calls them stupid and greedy then asks these 'hoarders' to spare 1?....hm.


----------



## Toot

Something terrible is gonna happen tomorrow.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want to stay up but I can't .................


----------



## Shirohibiki

i wish i could stay up to get one, but i simply cant. ugh rip in pieces nikki


----------



## PandaNikita

toot you left again...


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Something terrible is gonna happen tomorrow.



WHAT WHAT IS IT


----------



## Zane

Ooops I missed one, thx utube. I was gonna stay up for the last one but I'm getting a headache. orz there's gonna be more blues tomorrow right


----------



## buuunii

Ill pay ; 3;


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

GodToot said:


> Something terrible is gonna happen tomorrow.



Something horrid happened to me today  
...


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> Something terrible is gonna happen tomorrow.



mass exodus of candy from everyone's inventory


----------



## Cadbberry

There is still one more today


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> toot you left again...



I know sorry about that. I wasn't really in the mood. ^.^;


----------



## lazuli

_this is it, the apocalypse, whoa-oh_

the downfall of the bell tree forums will be told for thousands of years to come and the reason being too many people wanted candy


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> WHAT WHAT IS IT



The death of Jubs and everyone who gets n my way. D:<


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> I know sorry about that. I wasn't really in the mood. ^.^;


Just join and turn off notifications :b


----------



## LambdaDelta

PandaNikita said:


> mass exodus of candy from everyone's inventory



no every collectible

shop nuked


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> The death of Jubs and everyone who gets n my way. D:<



nuuu ;___;


----------



## buuunii

Cadbberry said:


> There is still one more today



Yeah but ive missed 5 and I have to go cuz I work tomorrow v.v
please consider selling me one


----------



## Starmanfan

I think jack hates me. I might have eaten that last lollipop....


----------



## PandaNikita

LambdaDelta said:


> no every collectible
> 
> shop nuked


I wouldn't mind that and everyone's tbt money, start from scratch


----------



## lazuli

tomorrow the woods will open such SPOOK


----------



## device

Even though, I am tired and feel ill. Might just stay awake for last restock then I will have been awake for all the restocks today.

Not sure what to do, since it will probably be at 6AM.​


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> I wouldn't mind that and everyone's tbt money, start from scratch



I feel like I would like that a lot.


----------



## Oblivia

Fingers crossed that I'm able to grab a blue from the final restock.  I'll definitely be up due to this stupid illness robbing me of sleep, so I'm keeping my hopes up!

I hope there's some sort of fun Halloween festivity in store for TBT tomorrow.  Perhaps a new candy or the return of the lantern and scroll?


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> I wouldn't mind that and everyone's tbt money, start from scratch



Oh god the rage it would ensue.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

What's the woods?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What time will the restock be in CST? Not even sure if they announced the time for it


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> tomorrow the woods will open such SPOOK



Eeek. I'm excited. But only if the collectibles will be there to earn.


----------



## PandaNikita

computertrash said:


> tomorrow the woods will open such SPOOK



the woods?


----------



## LambdaDelta

PandaNikita said:


> I wouldn't mind that and everyone's tbt money, start from scratch



I want this to happen.

I demand tears.

I'm willing to sacrifice everything I have collectibles/tbt-wise to make tears happen.


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> Oh god the rage it would ensue.



no join us. nao


----------



## buuunii

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What time will the restock be in CST? Not even sure if they announced the time for it



I don't think jubs will announce the time for it


----------



## PandaNikita

LambdaDelta said:


> I want this to happen.
> 
> I demand tears.
> 
> I'm willing to sacrifice everything I have to make tears happen.


sadistic lol


----------



## Toot

I think Beiber is gonna do an event that includes obtaining the Dark Candy.... Not sure though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

:O YOU PEOPLE DON'T KNOW THE WOODS?


----------



## lazuli

lnatern and scroll landtern and scroll lantern and scrrol alnetn and scorll lantern and scroll


----------



## Zane

LambdaDelta said:


> I want this to happen.
> 
> I demand tears.
> 
> I'm willing to sacrifice everything I have collectible/tbt-wise to make tears happen.



you can have mine for free


----------



## Cuppycakez

WOw typos >_<


----------



## Guero101

I love chocolate!!!


----------



## PandaNikita

Whats the woods guys I'm a noobie


----------



## Toot

lol okay.


----------



## roseychuu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What time will the restock be in CST? Not even sure if they announced the time for it



I think Sholee was the one who predicted 12am PST, which would be 2am CST for us. I'm pretty sure there isn't an exact time for it though, because really, it can be anytime.


----------



## Ayaya

Maybe the blue candy is the tear-flavored candy...


----------



## Cadbberry

buuunii said:


> Yeah but ive missed 5 and I have to go cuz I work tomorrow v.v
> please consider selling me one



I haven't thought about selling yet, with no price I don't want to over or under cut people


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PandaNikita said:


> Whats the woods guys I'm a noobie



It was put up for a day a few months ago. I think it was for spooky stories or something can't remember


----------



## Guero101

Cuppycakez said:


> :O YOU PEOPLE DON'T KNOW THE WOODS?



Lol!! You didn't know what the woods were until you started the thread asking what they were. Haha


----------



## Toot

Ayaya said:


> Maybe the blue candy is the tear-flavored candy...



Oh my god... I love you for this post. LMAO


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Whats the woods guys I'm a noobie



Imma fill you in one second


----------



## Maruchan

Zulehan said:


> No problem. Been handing spares out. Will sell one though to recoup the costs.









Thank you Zulehan for completing my quest on all 4 Candies. 
Much appreciated *bows*​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guero101 said:


> Lol!! You didn't know what the woods were until you started the thread asking what they were. Haha


THATS TRUE BUT I'M SO EXCITED AND I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO DIDN'T KNOW


----------



## buuunii

Cadbberry said:


> I haven't thought about selling yet, with no price I don't want to over or under cut people



I believe theyre going for 2k-2.5k (someone correct me if im wrong)
V.V


----------



## Guero101

buuunii said:


> I believe theyre going for 2k-2.5k (someone correct me if im wrong)
> V.V



Your correct. I got 1 for 2.1k earlier


----------



## buuunii

Maruchan said:


> Thank you Zulehan for completing my quest on all 4 Candies.
> Much appreciated *bows*​



So lucky ; m;


----------



## Cuppycakez

The woods...

A basically from, my understanding.

New part of the forum. Full of dark places and riddles............. Exciement and the possibility of a collectible for solving one of these said riddles. 
How'd I do?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Gonna start having to hunt the restocks for my blue ;_;


----------



## Cuppycakez

I know which is a stupid price. Like you got it for a hundred! ;-;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

roseychuu said:


> I think Sholee was the one who predicted 12am PST, which would be 2am CST for us. I'm pretty sure there isn't an exact time for it though, because really, it can be anytime.



Aw my dreams of ownin one is crushed then. This whole thing was fun though so I guess it wasn't a total waste


----------



## Cuppycakez

But their candy!


----------



## lazuli

buuunii said:


> So lucky ; m;



the eyes on your mayor in your sig are so creepy wth theres a freaking galaxy in there not to mention the pastels make them look like a ghost.

people getting all antsy over pixels hehe.


----------



## Dork

buuunii said:


> I believe theyre going for 2k-2.5k (someone correct me if im wrong)
> V.V



i feel so broke compared to everyone on this site sob


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aw my dreams of ownin one is crushed then. This whole thing was fun though so I guess it wasn't a total waste



I had so much fun with the thread. I probably wouldn't have cared about them if not got this wonderful thread. <3


----------



## Toot

The next restock will be the last candy restock for this year.


----------



## lazuli

off topic but im watching space jam and JUST NOW DID I REALISE THAT BILL MURRAY IS IN THIS MOVIE IM CRIE


----------



## Dork

Cuppycakez said:


> I had so much fun with the thread. I probably wouldn't have cared about them if not got this wonderful thread. <3



gosh i hope i don't sound creepy saying this but you are just too cute omg


----------



## lazuli

GodToot said:


> The next restock will be the last candy restock for this year.



*last candy restock 5ever


----------



## Toot

computertrash said:


> *last candy restock 5ever



*4ever


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> The next restock will be the last candy restock for this year.



Who says?


----------



## Toot

computertrash said:


> off topic but im watching space jam and JUST NOW DID I REALISE THAT BILL MURRAY IS IN THIS MOVIE IM CRIE



Lol I loved that movie as a kid.


----------



## Sholee

Halloween is tomorrow, im sure there will be more restocks


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Who says?



Just theory... October is basically over. Blue candies were held off until today. There is a nice chance of an event tomorrow... So ya... lol


----------



## f11

oh gawd if you guys don't know the woods I can't wait until kk auditorium...


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Just theory... October is basically over. Blue candies were held off until today. There is a nice chance of an event tomorrow... So ya... lol


But this whole thing was for Halloween and that's tomorrow? IT AINT OVER YETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> oh gawd if you guys don't know the woods I can't wait until kk auditorium...


:O :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I missed two restocks while sleeping ;-; my last chance..


----------



## Toot

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?107667-The-Woods-(Halloween-2013)-Epilogue   <---The Woods


----------



## lazuli

Cuppycakez said:


> Who says?



chill.

and its 5EVER OK HECK 4EVER


----------



## Zane

blah yea  my head hurts too much to stay up, good luck to the rest of you in the last of tonight's blue candy trenches.


----------



## Guero101

Did you guys see that? Some of the guests made accounts. Just now a user named S P L I C E was in the page. Welcome      S P L I C E


----------



## PandaNikita

Guero101 said:


> Did you guys see that? Some of the guests made accounts. Just now a user named S P L I C E was in the page. Welcome      S P L I C E



I told you... 5%


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?107667-The-Woods-(Halloween-2013)-Epilogue   <---The Woods



Thasnk! I'll read that later.


----------



## Guero101

PandaNikita said:


> I told you... 5%



You were right!  Haha


----------



## Amissapanda

Well, I'm off to bed. I just got stuck out in the snowstorm for nearly an hour trying to get my dog to go. I'm beat.

Good luck in the last round of candy tonight, guys. I'm not staying up until 3AM to try again. lol


----------



## PandaNikita

Restock Imminent: 30 Users
Post-Restock: 100 ANGRY Users 5 Happy Users
20 Minutes After Post-Restock: 5 Users RIP


----------



## Vizionari

Wow I went out for a Halloween party at Great America and there's still one more restock left. I'm surprised


----------



## lazuli

people have 100+ posts just from today because of this thread i bet HEHE.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

PandaNikita said:


> Restock Imminent: 30 Users
> Post-Restock: 100 ANGRY Users 5 Happy Users
> 20 Minutes After Post-Restock: 5 Users RIP



Pretty much this


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

When was the last restock?


----------



## Ayaya

One last restock left... those who already got their blue candy, hold back for us please? ;_;


----------



## Vizionari

Ayaya said:


> One last restock left... those who already got their blue candy, hold back for us please? ;_;



I just need the blue candy to complete the candy set ^.^ I hope I get it


----------



## Toot

Vizionari said:


> Wow I went out for a Halloween party at Great America and there's still one more restock left. I'm surprised



dafuq is Great America? lol


----------



## lazuli

oh JESUS CUPPYCAKEZ HAS 209 POSTS DANG
welp im going to take a shower and do rpg maker things. night.


----------



## Guero101

Ayaya said:


> One last restock left... those who already got their blue candy, hold back for us please? ;_;



They won't hold. Especially not Sheniqua


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> oh JESUS CUPPYCAKEZ HAS 209 POSTS DANG
> welp im going to take a shower and do rpg maker things. night.



Oh gosh. HA! XD


----------



## Vizionari

GodToot said:


> dafuq is Great America? lol



Heh an amusement park in the Bay Area


----------



## Guero101

GodToot said:


> dafuq is Great America? lol



Lol!!!! I 2nd that comment


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I wish is was back to silent restocks xD. Everyone was to focused on this thread which is why I snagged 13 red candies


----------



## Guero101

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I wish is was back to silent restocks xD. Everyone was to focused on this thread which is why I snagged 13 red candies



Sheniqua


----------



## Toot

Vizionari said:


> Heh an amusement park in the Bay Area



Do they have a lot of locations? Lol I have never heard of that.


----------



## PandaNikita

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I wish is was back to silent restocks xD. Everyone was to focused on this thread which is why I snagged 13 red candies


Because there was no blue candy


----------



## lazuli

WHO IS THE LAST TREE GHOST. THEIR USERNAME IS SPOOKY. ADMINS BE READY FOR HALLOWEEN.

[The Last Tree Ghost]


----------



## Vizionari

GodToot said:


> Do they have a lot of locations? Lol I have never heard of that.



No, not like Disneyland. I live in the Bay Area so I guess everyone else not around there doesn't know about it lol


----------



## Toot

It was easy to go for something else while everyone else was attacking the blue purchase button.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaNikita said:


> Restock Imminent: 30 Users
> Post-Restock: 100 ANGRY Users 5 Happy Users
> 20 Minutes After Post-Restock: 5 Users RIP



I agree with this.


----------



## lazuli

OH HEY they have a dark candy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

or it. whatever


----------



## Guero101

Lol it says I still have 3 green candies In my cart


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PandaNikita said:


> Because there was no blue candy



Yea but when it was red candies everyone wanted it


----------



## patriceflanders

ohh missed the last restock...
is it over long ?


----------



## Toot

patriceflanders said:


> ohh missed the last restock...
> is it over long ?



like 20 mins


----------



## buuunii

Im a happy bunnii :>


----------



## Guero101

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea but when it was red candies everyone wanted it



Because that was _the_ candy at that time


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> WHO IS THE LAST TREE GHOST. THEIR USERNAME IS SPOOKY. ADMINS BE READY FOR HALLOWEEN.
> 
> [The Last Tree Ghost]



They must have something to do with Halloween.


----------



## Toot

buuunii said:


> Im a happy bunnii :>



=o Me too!


----------



## Guero101

What's up Gandalf?


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> Im a happy bunnii :>


OMG YOU GOT ONE YAY


----------



## f11

Vizionari said:


> Heh an amusement park in the Bay Area


YOU LIVE IN BAY AREA TOOOO,,,,,


----------



## gnoixaim

CAN I PLEASE BUY A SPOOKY TOOTHBRUSHPASTE <3
(I think I saw that being the last thing in the shop ;P)


----------



## Toot

gnoixaim said:


> CAN I PLEASE BUY A SPOOKY TOOTHBRUSH <3
> (I think I saw that being the last thing in the shop ;P)


I see what ya did thar... Lol that's pretty funny.


----------



## Naiad

Vizionari said:


> Heh an amusement park in the Bay Area





C r y s t a l said:


> YOU LIVE IN BAY AREA TOOOO,,,,,



*throws Bay Area party*

I'm hoping to get a Green and a Red in the next restock to build another set <3 /ill probs get nothing otl;;


----------



## Vizionari

gnoixaim said:


> CAN I PLEASE BUY A SPOOKY TOOTHBRUSHPASTE <3
> (I think I saw that being the last thing in the shop ;P)



Me too ;O


----------



## Vizionari

Lafiel said:


> *throws Bay Area party*
> 
> I'm hoping to get a Green and a Red in the next restock to build another set <3 /ill probs get nothing otl;;


*high five*

Yeah, I'm hoping to get a blue candy  I hope you get what you want too ^^


----------



## Maruchan

buuunii said:


> Im a happy bunnii :>



\(^ A ^)/ CONGRATS <3 <3


----------



## aleshapie

gnoixaim said:


> CAN I PLEASE BUY A SPOOKY TOOTHBRUSHPASTE <3
> (I think I saw that being the last thing in the shop ;P)



Spooky toothbrush...! What?!


----------



## Gandalf

Remember to stay on topic! There is an IRC for general chat, this is a discussion thread.

*DISCUSSION*

Forever blue candy-less. Hope you all bought candy for tonight, my general store is already cleaned out


----------



## Toot

aleshapie said:


> Spooky toothbrush...! What?!



I hope I'm right... It's a joke about all the candy? Lol XD fail


----------



## Guero101

Gandalf said:


> Remember to stay on topic! There is an IRC for general chat, this is a discussion thread.
> 
> *DISCUSSION*
> 
> Forever blue candy-less. Hope you all bought candy for tonight, my general store is already cleaned out



You'll get a blue candy! You can do it!  Haha


----------



## Ayaya

buuunii said:


> Im a happy bunnii :>



Omg congrats!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
You don't have to worry about missing that restock now heh


----------



## PandaNikita

Gandalf said:


> Remember to stay on topic! There is an IRC for general chat, this is a discussion thread.
> 
> *DISCUSSION*
> 
> Forever blue candy-less. Hope you all bought candy for tonight, my general store is already cleaned out


If I get one I'll gift it to you!  And guys join our LINE club ;D


----------



## aleshapie

GodToot said:


> I hope I'm right... It's a joke about all the candy? Lol XD fail



LOL...need a spooky dentist to get all the BLUE candies out yo teeth!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Gonna watch Saw while waiting and hoping for mah Blue Candy


----------



## Guero101

PandaNikita said:


> If I get one I'll gift it to you!  And guys join our LINE club ;D



Can i join? Like I'm the one who invented Sheniqua


----------



## Naiad

if everyone's aiming for blue I might actually have a chance at that green

I mean
uh
Good luck to you all <3


----------



## Maruchan

PandaNikita said:


> Restock Imminent: 30 Users
> Post-Restock: 100 ANGRY Users 5 Happy Users
> 20 Minutes After Post-Restock: 5 Users RIP



^ Quite observant there!

Hopefully the staff won't pull one of the most memorable "Trick or Treat" on the crowd by, 
say,
pricing all green & blue candies for 29 bells AND set them all on "Unlimited" tomorrow.


----------



## Vizionari

Maruchan said:


> ^ Quite observant there!
> 
> Hopefully the staff won't pull one of the most memorable "Trick or Treat" on the crowd by,
> say,
> pricing all green & blue candies for 29 bells AND set them all on "Unlimited" tomorrow.


I, for one, would be incredibly mad.

On a brighter note, I don't know how I am going to focus on my homework while I'm stalking this restock help me


----------



## Toot

Maruchan said:


> ^ Quite observant there!
> 
> Hopefully the staff won't pull one of the most memorable "Trick or Treat" on the crowd by,
> say,
> pricing all green & blue candies for 29 bells AND set them all on "Unlimited" tomorrow.



The trick would be them revoking them after we buy them. Lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Maruchan said:


> ^ Quite observant there!
> 
> Hopefully the staff won't pull one of the most memorable "Trick or Treat" on the crowd by,
> say,
> pricing all green & blue candies for 29 bells AND set them all on "Unlimited" tomorrow.


That would be so awesome. But they wouldn't be rare for like another 6 months at least then.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

If it matters to anyone I too live in the Bay Area, my lifelong home<3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vizionari said:


> I, for one, would be incredibly mad.
> 
> On a brighter note, I don't know how I am going to focus on my homework while I'm stalking this restock help me


Why would you be mad?


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> Why would you be mad?



I have a right to be. ;P


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vizionari said:


> I have a right to be. ;P



Just wondering. Sowwy.


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Why would you be mad?



Because I just noticed the rainbow candy in your sig. D:< Copyright... I'm suing! I want all your bells!


----------



## Ayaya

Maruchan said:


> ^ Quite observant there!
> 
> Hopefully the staff won't pull one of the most memorable "Trick or Treat" on the crowd by,
> say,
> pricing all green & blue candies for 29 bells AND set them all on "Unlimited" tomorrow.



That would make happy actually, then everyone can get colored candies 
Makes all those staying up and refreshing worthless though...


----------



## f11

Kairi-Kitten said:


> If it matters to anyone I too live in the Bay Area, my lifelong home<3


there was a Bay Area cycling group once and I know 3 other people that live here too.


----------



## Toot

Ayaya said:


> Makes all those staying up and refreshing worthless though...



And the value would become that of a regular cake. XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

C r y s t a l said:


> there was a Bay Area cycling group once and I know 3 other people that live here too.



Wow, considering every other site/forum I have joined this is the first I have found other Bay Area citizens


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like to get a blue candy too. I'm going to shoot for the restock this time.


----------



## Cadbberry

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wow, considering every other site/forum I have joined this is the first I have found other Bay Area citizens



Hey I am too


----------



## ADanishMuffin

GodToot said:


> And the value would become that of a regular cake. XD



That's okay! XD Just make it unlimited for that day lol.


----------



## Toot

ADanishMuffin said:


> That's okay! XD Just make it unlimited for that day lol.



This site is full of Sheniqua's followers. They don't need more than 10 minutes to rack up. lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

We're about to hit the worst page on this thread.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cadbberry said:


> Hey I am too



Very cool I actually ended up living in Richmond after moving of all places.


----------



## Toot

Apple2012 said:


> We're about to hit the worst page on this thread.


lmao 666. I wonder what will happen... Mah Dark Candy? XD


----------



## PandaNikita

Guero101 said:


> Can i join? Like I'm the one who invented Sheniqua



pm me your LINE user id or pm ayaya


----------



## Guero101

666!!! Give me some dark candy


----------



## ADanishMuffin

GodToot said:


> This site is full of Sheniqua's followers. They don't need more than 10 minutes to rack up. lol



No no no no, they'd only need 30 seconds! They should just make it unlimited stock for 30 seconds like 10 times on Halloween lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

YAY candyyyy Bleh me not having any

- - - Post Merge - - -



ADanishMuffin said:


> No no no no, they'd only need 30 seconds! They should just make it unlimited stock for 30 seconds like 10 times on Halloween lol.



I'd like that so much


----------



## Alolan_Apples

GodToot said:


> lmao 666. I wonder what will happen... Mah Dark Candy? XD



Or maybe unjust infractions for every post on this page. Why? Because it's 6-6-6.


----------



## Vizionari

ADanishMuffin said:


> No no no no, they'd only need 30 seconds! They should just make it unlimited stock for 30 seconds like 10 times on Halloween lol.



Second this ^^


----------



## Toot

Still abusable. Lol.


----------



## Maruchan

GodToot said:


> The trick would be them revoking them after we buy them. Lol


*gasped in horror* 
....that, is not even "recreational scolding". That's like kicking someone when they are down. Mwahahahhaha



Ayaya said:


> That would make happy actually, then everyone can get colored candies
> Makes all those staying up and refreshing worthless though...


I would totally love to see that, because that would be an awesome treat to some, and perhaps not so much to... others? XD
// Off-topic: I've always wanted to say you sig is_ incredibly gorgeous_. *runs b4 Gandalf returns*



GodToot said:


> And the value would become that of a regular cake. XD


The value of said cake may vary, depends on if Coach is around lol.


----------



## Toot

Maybe every 30 impromptu seconds in a certain hour. XD


----------



## Gandalf

It's still page 222 for me so don't worry, you are safe.

For now.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Someone wanna tell me why a blue candy from 2013 is worth 5k and one from this years is 2k? Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike NO!
Same thing people. Same thing.


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Someone wanna tell me why a blue candy from 2013 is worth 5k and one from this years is 2k? Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike NO!
> Same thing people. Same thing.


it's not. The person just thought that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Gandalf said:


> It's still page 222 for me so don't worry, you are safe.
> 
> For now.



Thank goodness for that. I don't want an infraction for posting on a thread's 666th page.


----------



## Cuppycakez

C r y s t a l said:


> it's not. The person just thought that.



Oh k.  I was bout to go all Sheniqua crazy up in here


----------



## Toot

Cuppycakez said:


> Someone wanna tell me why a blue candy from 2013 is worth 5k and one from this years is 2k? Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike NO!
> Same thing people. Same thing.



Some people would do that. Only because it's older. I thought that was only a cheese and wine thing though.


----------



## nard

gandalf pls


use ur magic and conjure me up a blue candy


im gonna be missing the last restock and I have no bells I'm broke


ive wanted for so long too like it breaks my heart sometiems </3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> gandalf pls
> 
> 
> use ur magic and conjure me up a blue candy
> 
> 
> im gonna be missing the last restock and I have no bells I'm broke
> 
> 
> ive wanted for so long too like it breaks my heart sometiems <3


You have 300! Your fine for now.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> You have 300! Your fine for now.




its not enough to buy a blue candy from the market place :c


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Fuzzling said:


> its not enough to buy a blue candy from the market place :c



Well, barely anyone here has enough since they go around for like 2k. Don't worry! You still have a chance at the final restock.


----------



## Cuppycakez

ADanishMuffin said:


> Well, barely anyone here has enough since they go around for like 2k. Don't worry! You still have a chance at the final restock.



No I don't. I need to sleep like NOW to get 6 hours. And I don't have another 3 hours to be up.


----------



## nard

ADanishMuffin said:


> Well, barely anyone here has enough since they go around for like 2k. Don't worry! You still have a chance at the final restock.




but for me it's at 3am and I have to wake up at 6am for school ;0;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Dark Candy Expired??? XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Dark Candy Expired??? XD



Apparently


----------



## Toot

I crave that Dark Candy... Ugh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh okay... Now I get what you meant by expired. Lol.


----------



## roseychuu

I think I'm going to sleep now since I'm quite sleepy... and then i'll wake up in an hour or two just to check to see if anything new is going on and the last announced restock is going to happen! ♥ until then, i'm going to huddle up in bed and hope i won't end up missing it in the end


----------



## lazuli

Gandalf said:


> It's still page 222 for me so don't worry, you are safe.
> 
> For now.



gandalf that sounds like a THREAT. of some sort. idk.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

GodToot said:


> I crave that Dark Candy... Ugh...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh okay... Now I get what you meant by expired. Lol.


Nooooo! The black candy disappeared from the shop! D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Nooooo! The black candy disappeared from the shop! D:


Oh no!! THAt's sad. I really want one. Not that I would get one, but I wanted one!


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Nooooo! The black candy disappeared from the shop! D:



Poor dark candy :c I wonder what it tasted like...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok. Time for my bed. G'night guys!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> Poor dark candy :c I wonder what it tasted like...


Something like this?


----------



## Shirohibiki

well i tried staying up as late as possible :c sigh... i hope i get a chance at a blue candy tomorrow qvq night guys~ good luck!


----------



## Naiad

Shame.
I always imagined that the dark candy's flavor would take us to a whole 'nother world


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Shirohibiki said:


> well i tried staying up as late as possible :c sigh... i hope i get a chance at a blue candy tomorrow qvq night guys~ good luck!


Good luck. ;m;



Lafiel said:


> Shame.
> I always imagined that the dark candy's flavor would take us to a whole 'nother world


Ok you win.


----------



## lazuli

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Something like this?



10000000000000% accurate.

ok ok im gonna to draw up quick character sketches then BED. no wait bed first its 2335 im going to die
I CNAT WAIT FOR HALLOWEEN HUNTS N ****S TOMORROW YEEHAW


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Shame.
> I always imagined that the dark candy's flavor would take us to a whole 'nother world



+100 for TBOL reference before i go to bed


----------



## lazuli

Lafiel said:


> Shame.
> I always imagined that the dark candy's flavor would take us to a whole 'nother world



if that was true, it be COLOURFUL CANDY. DARK CANDY WOULD TASTE THE THE LAND OF THE FORGOTTEN _*YEESH*_


----------



## Zulehan

Heh, just imagining: dark candy gets marketed as 'cursed,' but actually does something nice like giving you TBT Bells every day.

Reminds me of that bat from _The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past_ who 'curses' you by... reducing your magic meter consumption by half.

Ha! Take _that_, Link!


----------



## Dork

it's legit passed 1am
im waiting for a digital candy
what is _wrong_ with me


----------



## Sanaki

its at 3am eastern 

_i heard_

which means like 2 hours


----------



## Dork

Ahri said:


> its at 3am eastern
> 
> _i heard_
> 
> which means like 2 hours



WAIT IM IN EASTERN TOO

NO
I CAN'T

SOB

ok maybe i can but ill hate myself forever


----------



## kasane

Wow only 5 users on this thread? O-o


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Faybun said:


> it's legit passed 1am
> im waiting for a digital candy
> what is _wrong_ with me



I stated up till 5am waiting. Goodluck


----------



## kasane

Faybun said:


> it's legit passed 1am
> im waiting for a digital candy
> what is _wrong_ with me


If only I had this much will and power to force myself to study/revise past 1am :v


----------



## Cadbberry

KitsuneNikki said:


> If only I had this much will and power to force myself to study/revise past 1am :v



Only 10PM here XD


----------



## cinny

not many ppl here because they are in the woods !!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?63-The-Woods


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Only 10PM here XD



1:23 AM for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by the time you read this.


----------



## Dork

KitsuneNikki said:


> If only I had this much will and power to force myself to study/revise past 1am :v



omg right?
I had no school today and instead of doing the 10 hours of homework i had piled up i did nothing (and blamed it on the fact that im sick eheh)


----------



## kasane

Cadbberry said:


> Only 10PM here XD



Currently 6:47pm :d


----------



## Cuppycakez

3 users. Like dead. But everyone shush since its my time to shine.


----------



## Naiad

TIMER IS UP HELLA


----------



## Vizionari

Lafiel said:


> TIMER IS UP HELLA



Sh

haha jk


----------



## Javocado

lets go toothpaste!


----------



## LyraVale

Javocado said:


> lets go toothpaste!



they don't care about it here...this is for the other insanity...FOCUS!


----------



## Cuppycakez

What's wrong with you! This was my final chanceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Oh well. Good luck whoever and pls leave a blue candy for me. Thank you loves!  

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 0 guests since you KNOW they are in the Woods.


----------



## Vizionari

I *really* want a blue candy ^o^ hope I get it~


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Guys shush.

Don't alert the others. (jk lol)


----------



## Skyfall

Not sure, but i think there will be restocks tomorrow too.  Its actually halloween.


----------



## Cuppycakez

ADanishMuffin said:


> Guys shush.
> 
> Don't alert the others. (jk lol)



No no, you had it right the first time.


----------



## rosabelle

Whoa good luck guys!  not a lot of people on here so its time to raid it LOL


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cuppycakez said:


> No no, you had it right the first time.



*wink wink


----------



## Cuppycakez

NO MORE people are comingggggggggggggg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone must have liked texted them ro something.


----------



## rosabelle

Cuppycakez said:


> NO MORE people are comingggggggggggggg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Someone must have liked texted them ro something.


You'd be surprised they are all lurking or something.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nah, 6 of us and 5 guests. 
But lurking the shop very possible.


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> Nah, 6 of us and 5 guests.
> But lurking the shop very possible.



14


----------



## Toot

lol at least some are only guests...


----------



## ADanishMuffin

People, if you are reading this, DO NOT alert anyone. We are desperate for Blue Candy. Thank you.


----------



## rosabelle

Cuppycakez said:


> Nah, 6 of us and 5 guests.
> But lurking the shop very possible.



True. LOL the timer feels really slow atm or its just me.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> lol at least some are only guests...


Yep! They can't do much unless they join like right now so. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> True. LOL the timer feels really slow atm or its just me.



NOT just you.


----------



## DeMarzi

Yes, us lurkers want candy too!


----------



## Toot

rosabelle said:


> True. LOL the timer feels really slow atm or its just me.



Building suspense for the last restock. lol


----------



## Naiad

> doesn't want to alert people
> keeps posting on thread

/whispers guys


----------



## Vizionari

rosabelle said:


> True. LOL the timer feels really slow atm or its just me.



shaking right now


----------



## Toot

DeMarzi said:


> Yes, us lurkers want candy too!



That avi is pretty creepy. No wonder you lurk. Lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin

-------------------------------- DO NOT POST ANYMORE as not to alert others ---------------------------------


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vizionari said:


> shaking right now



I ALWAYS shake. EVERY time man. Too excited!


----------



## Toot

FUUUUUUUUUUUU Missed the Dark Candy.


----------



## rosabelle

OMG OMG HAHAHA THE DARK CANDY WAS RESTOCKED AND IT LAGGED


----------



## ADanishMuffin

OMG NO I MISSED THE BLUE CANDY WHY WHY WHY


----------



## Dork

didn't get a blue one ;-;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ugh the overload lag got me again ;_;


----------



## The Hidden Owl

YES I GOT 2 GREEN


----------



## Elise

I think I got a blue one...


----------



## rosabelle

Sorry got excited


----------



## Vizionari

Darn! I had a blue candy in my cart and then it poofed :'( So disappointed.


----------



## Dork

haunting u


----------



## kasane

//Network error//

*cries*


----------



## Elise

OMG I did, wow!


----------



## rosabelle

Elise said:


> I think I got a blue one...



You did! Congrats


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Aw no ;-; I missed all of them due to lag.. 

Oh well. Someone was kind enough to gift me a blue as I slept, so I'm very thankful ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

Tried and clicked everything and nothing even went into the cart


----------



## Cuppycakez

Any one want to be super nice and sell me a blue for 400 TBT?


----------



## Skyfall

Did you guys see that button for the dark candy?  Did anyone actually manage to buy some?


----------



## LambdaDelta

well I got the red, green, and blue candies all in my cart

but lost the blue on checkout

2/3rds a success?


----------



## Chibiusa

Clicked to purchase the blue one, site lagged, then it was shown as sold out. I go to click the green one instead, thinking I have a chance, and boom, it shows as sold out. 

The struggle is real.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Blah. Dang lag. Much closer this time, too. Well there's always Halloween.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vizionari said:


> Darn! I had a blue candy in my cart and then it poofed :'( So disappointed.


Yeah same. Closets I've ever been to getting like anythign


----------



## ADanishMuffin

My heart is beating so fast. I only got a red candy... *cries

If anyone would be kind enough to sell me blue candy, then please! I'll probably make a thread now.... ;___;


----------



## Danielkang2

I still have purchase sign but I can't buy anything also I had dark candy in cart.


----------



## Dork

Skyfall said:


> Did you guys see that button for the dark candy?  Did anyone actually manage to buy some?



i got one omg


----------



## patriceflanders

aggggrrrrr nothing


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> Did you guys see that button for the dark candy?  Did anyone actually manage to buy some?



Yeah took a screenshot. But I was aiming for the blue candy. Sigh...I was really looking to complete the candy set.


----------



## kasane

Chibiusa said:


> Clicked to purchase the blue one, site lagged, then it was shown as sold out. I go to click the green one instead, thinking I have a chance, and boom, it shows as sold out.
> 
> The struggle is real.



I feel u ;-;
Clicked everything, checkout, network error occured...


----------



## Toot

Someone please sell me a dark candy. lol


----------



## rosabelle

Saw all of them in stock... Tries to get a blue and lags... *poof* LOL


----------



## DeMarzi

GodToot said:


> That avi is pretty creepy. No wonder you lurk. Lol


Awe, poor ponies! 

Well this lurker almost got a green candy, but at least I snagged a red. Didn't even try for the blue one.


----------



## Cadbberry

Faybun said:


> i got one omg



Lol enjoying that Faybun?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Who got the Black candy?


----------



## Oblivia

Looks like I won't be getting a blue candy this year.  Mildly disappointing considering I've had one in my cart for all six of today's restocks (sickness insomnia ftw), but I'm happy I was able to snag the other three colors.


----------



## Toot

Faybun said:


> i got one omg



I tried... but failed.


----------



## Chiana

I got a green in my cart in one window and in the other clicked on dark and toothpaste before they sold out.  Like every other attempt today, I did not get anything.  In the window where I clicked on dark and toothpaste, the shopping cart is STILL updating as of this moment.


----------



## Skyfall

Faybun said:


> i got one omg



That's cool!  I saw the purchase button, went for it, and then...nothing.  Sigh.


----------



## Cuppycakez

My problem is nothing ever goes into my cart hehe heh. I'm done with you Mr. Shop.


----------



## Chibiusa

I'm still pretty amazed how some people manage to beat the immense lag and snag all those candies.


----------



## Dork

I FEEL SO SPOOKY



- - - Post Merge - - -

woooOOOOOOoooooOOOoooOOOo
haunting all of yall


----------



## Cadbberry

Faybun said:


> I FEEL SO SPOOKY



You are so el. Spooky Faybun


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibiusa said:


> I'm still pretty amazed how some people manage to beat the immense lag and snag all those candies.


Yeah.  Nothing ever goes into my cart so! Watcha gonna do.


----------



## Toot

Anyone want to trade their Dark Candy for 2-3 Green Candy? D':


----------



## Dork

Cadbberry said:


> You are so el. Spooky Faybun



shhh Faybun was my name when i was alive
now im just a cursed ghost wanting to redeem myself


----------



## rosabelle

I was expecting less lag since it doesn't seem like a lot of people are on right now


----------



## Vizionari

Chibiusa said:


> I'm still pretty amazed how some people manage to beat the immense lag and snag all those candies.



Ugh maybe next time I should do it on the computer. I was on my iPad ;(


----------



## PandaNikita

GodToot said:


> Anyone want to trade their Dark Candy for 2-3 Green Candy? D':



You mean all your candies?


----------



## Chiana

Who are these cursed people?  I feel cursed - my dark candy and toothpaste shopping cart is STILL updating.  I am going to see how long it takes.


----------



## Toot

Oh crap... only 2 were restocked... I can kiss that goodbye


----------



## Vizionari

rosabelle said:


> I was expecting less lag since it doesn't seem like a lot of people are on right now



was expecting the same thing


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibiusa said:


> I'm still pretty amazed how some people manage to beat the immense lag and snag all those candies.



I haven't beaten the lag yet haha Wondering how people do it O_O


----------



## rosabelle

Faybun said:


> shhh Faybun was my name when i was alive
> now im just a cursed ghost wanting to redeem myself



Omg. I was looking for Faybun to congratulate her... now you're cursed. LOL congrats? I guess


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Does the Dark Candy disappear from your inventory after Halloween, like the Valentine's Rose?


----------



## Toot

PandaNikita said:


> You mean all your candies?



If they would trade... then hell yesh... Lol


----------



## Dork

tbh i was aiming for the blue candy but then i saw the dark candy and was like "YOOO"

didn't get a blue one tho :c

I'll gladly trade my dark candy for a blue one if anyone is willing 

ps: boo


----------



## Chiana

I don't suppose it will work but I am reluctant to close the window while the shopping cart is continuing to update.


----------



## Elise

Chibiusa said:


> I'm still pretty amazed how some people manage to beat the immense lag and snag all those candies.



Mine lagged really badly during 3 of the 5 restocks I was awake for. The other 2 times I got a green and blue candy. It felt like it was going so slowly when I bought the blue one but luckily it was just quick enough!


----------



## Dork

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Does the Dark Candy disappear from your inventory after Halloween, like the Valentine's Rose?



hm yes i think it does

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Omg. I was looking for Faybun to congratulate her... now you're cursed. LOL congrats? I guess



ahahhhh thanks friend

i won't haunt you too hard


----------



## Cuppycakez

My shop is glitches haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Glitched*


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I know it's not the reason but I like blaming the rotating candy gif by the timer. It's hypnotizing and mesmerizing a lot of the users (aside from the arrangement of pixels that go under the username).


----------



## Elise

The 3 times my internet lagged, I got nothing. I guess it's just luck and trying for as many restocks as you can!


----------



## Oblivia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Does the Dark Candy disappear from your inventory after Halloween, like the Valentine's Rose?



Both the dark candy and the toothpaste will disappear after Halloween, or so it says.


----------



## Toot

The dark candy disappear afterwards. Lol. Aww


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Faybun said:


> hm yes i think it does


Ah ok cursed one.


----------



## rosabelle

I was trying to get another one for the giveaway though ;A; I feel like one blue candy isn't enough... I failed. Sorry guys


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Anybody want a Green candy? I'm selling...


----------



## LyraVale

Cuppycakez said:


> My shop is glitches haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Glitched*



The shop IS glitches though.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oblivia said:


> Both the dark candy and the toothpaste will disappear after Halloween, or so it says.


Ok was just making sure. Somehow my brain was confused and just thought shop lol.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

rosabelle said:


> I was trying to get another one for the giveaway though ;A; I feel like one blue candy isn't enough... I failed. Sorry guys



No you can't feel bad! You are being super generous for giving a blue candy at all!


----------



## Cuppycakez

rosabelle said:


> I was trying to get another one for the giveaway though ;A; I feel like one blue candy isn't enough... I failed. Sorry guys


Aw its ok.


----------



## Chiana

Do I get a prize for the laggiest shopping cart?  It is still updating.


----------



## Danielkang2

Guys do you know why there is still a purchase button in the shop for me?


----------



## Vizionari

rosabelle said:


> I was trying to get another one for the giveaway though ;A; I feel like one blue candy isn't enough... I failed. Sorry guys



One blue candy is already enough :O I shared the same fate as you this time.


----------



## Dork

im a spooky ghost

staring at you

from your window

you breathe so beautifully 

(? 皿 ?)


----------



## Sholee

read ppls! before you start trading/selling off your collectibles/bells for this


----------



## patriceflanders

did anyone go for that spooky toothpaste I wonder ?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys do you know why there is still a purchase button in the shop for me?



It's glitched.  It will go away later.


----------



## Ayaya

Who got the toothpaste......


----------



## Dork

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ah ok cursed one.



IT FEELS WEIRDLY GOOD TO BE CALLED THAT WOW

I FEEL SO POWERFUL

WOH HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## rosabelle

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys do you know why there is still a purchase button in the shop for me?


Maybe its your internet? or browser? :|


----------



## Dork

Sholee said:


> read ppls! before you start trading/selling off your collectibles/bells for this



i shall be revived november first

now i am a spoopy ghost


----------



## Chiana

patriceflanders said:


> did anyone go for that spooky toothpaste I wonder ?



I tried for it.  It must be very very cursed.  My shopping cart has not finished updating.


----------



## Danielkang2

rosabelle said:


> Maybe its your internet? or browser? :|


I can still buy candy at next restock right? Also do you have to wait for cart to update to get the candy or can you just checkout before it updates?


----------



## rosabelle

Faybun said:


> i shall be revived november first
> 
> now i am a spoopy ghost



She's really enjoying this LOL


----------



## Javocado

who got the paste? :-(


----------



## Cuppycakez

Danielkang2 said:


> I can still buy candy at next restock right? Also do you have to wait for cart to update to get the candy or can you just checkout before it updates?


It has to update. And it'll go away. If there's another restock, you should be fine.


----------



## skweegee

patriceflanders said:


> did anyone go for that spooky toothpaste I wonder ?



I tried to get it. It didn't show up in my cart, though.


----------



## dulcet

Faybun said:


> im a spooky ghost
> 
> staring at you
> 
> from your window
> 
> you breathe so beautifully
> 
> (? 皿 ?)



all these ghost but i only want to be ur boo


----------



## Dork

rosabelle said:


> She's really enjoying this LOL



THE CURSED ONE

I FEEL SO POWERFUL

the skeleton army bows before me (˼●̙̂ ̟ ̟̎ ̟ ̘●̂˻)

- - - Post Merge - - -



dulcet said:


> all these ghosts but i only want to be ur boo



with that pun then yes
we're married now


----------



## rosabelle

Danielkang2 said:


> I can still buy candy at next restock right? Also do you have to wait for cart to update to get the candy or can you just checkout before it updates?



Well, yea I think you can still buy! You know the first time I bought the blue candy, it said *adding to cart...* but then I clicked checkout after a few secs and I got to purchase it... So I'm not really sure if it'll work if you check out immediately. Most times I had to wait for it to update.

But try asking Justin? :|


----------



## DeMarzi

Chiana said:


> Do I get a prize for the laggiest shopping cart?  It is still updating.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I was trying to get a blue candy for a friend, and spooky toothpaste for Jav. I lagged and got nothing.





...now my cart is "_glitched_" again...



Faybun said:


> IT FEELS WEIRDLY GOOD TO BE CALLED THAT WOW
> 
> I FEEL SO POWERFUL
> 
> WOH HAHAHAHHAHA


Enjoy it while you still can. Tehe.


----------



## rosabelle

dulcet said:


> all these ghost but i only want to be ur boo


Oh smooth... *wink wink* ;D


----------



## Dork

Javocado said:


> who got the paste? :-(



FELLOW GHOST
WE SHALL COMMAND THE SKELETON ARMIES TOGETHER AHAHAHHAHA

also ye what does the toothpaste even do


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh Blue candy. Just one blue candy ;-;


----------



## dulcet

Faybun said:


> with that pun then yes
> we're married now



fIST PUMPS


----------



## patriceflanders

*hey Justin, come on, it's Halloween... you should GIVE us all a little present no ?*


----------



## Chiana

DeMarzi said:


>




OMG!  LOL!  I absolutely love that.  I think I will print it out and stick it on my computer.  It will make me feel accomplished.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Faybun said:


> i shall be revived november first
> 
> now i am a spoopy ghost


Also, congrats on getting the dark candy. I forgot say lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

patriceflanders said:


> *hey Justin, come on, it's Halloween... you should GIVE us all a little present no ?*



YEAH! Like that blue candy I've been DIEING for.


----------



## Javocado

Faybun said:


> FELLOW GHOST
> WE SHALL COMMAND THE SKELETON ARMIES TOGETHER AHAHAHHAHA
> 
> also ye what does the toothpaste even do



keeps us wicked hygenic bruh


----------



## Chibiusa

patriceflanders said:


> *hey Justin, come on, it's Halloween... you should GIVE us all a little present no ?*



Where's the thrill in that?


----------



## Dork

dulcet said:


> fIST PUMPS



im sorry dear but if u touch me u'll disintegrate on the spot and ill have to eat ur soul

so no sexy times soz


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I was trying to get a blue candy for a friend, and spooky toothpaste for Jav. I lagged and got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...now my cart is "_glitched_" again...



to unglitch it you click checkout then click purchase I think

I'm just so down for missing out on the blue, can't complete my candy set now


----------



## Dork

Javocado said:


> keeps us wicked hygenic bruh



true bruh
cavities ain't chill


----------



## DeMarzi

Chiana said:


> OMG!  LOL!  I absolutely love that.  I think I will print it out and stick it on my computer.  It will make me feel accomplished.



Make sure to throw some confetti, for it truly IS the laggiest shopping cart I've ever seen.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vizionari said:


> to unglitch it you click checkout then click purchase I think
> 
> I'm just so down for missing out on the blue, can't complete my candy set now


Same! I just want that poor candy set to have it's victory.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

patriceflanders said:


> *hey Justin, come on, it's Halloween... you should GIVE us all a little present no ?*



*wink wink


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

To make sure it's in your cart, is it best to wait until the cart has updated with the item before clicking checkout on the shop page? Cause I'm feeling that I failed this time because I jumped the gun and was being impatient with the lag.


----------



## patriceflanders

ADanishMuffin said:


> *wink wink



oh... it was a little bit more than a wink <3


----------



## Chiana

DeMarzi said:


> Make sure to throw some confetti, for it truly IS the laggiest shopping cart I've ever seen.



And it is still going strong.  Or maybe weak would be a better choice of words for it.  

In other Halloween curses, I accidentally bought a second yellow candy.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cuppycakez said:


> Vizionari said:
> 
> 
> 
> to unglitch it you click checkout then click purchase I think
> 
> I'm just so down for missing out on the blue, can't complete my candy set now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same! I just want that poor candy set to have it's victory.
Click to expand...


Me three. I came to the shop having high hopes and dreams, but they were soon crushed by the feeling of not getting a blue candy.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> to unglitch it you click checkout then click purchase I think
> 
> I'm just so down for missing out on the blue, can't complete my candy set now


I know, but it's there to mocking me. YOU LET YOUR FRIENDS DOWN!
I got rid of it.

;-;


----------



## Chiana

I vote we all go break open the candy in our homes for the trick or treaters and sample some right now.


----------



## patriceflanders

Chiana said:


> And it is still going strong.  Or maybe weak would be a better choice of words for it.
> 
> In other Halloween curses, I accidentally bought a second yellow candy.



me tooo !!!! I clicked the green one though _and_ the toothpaste

paid and got a yellow candy !!!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

If there are more restocks I'll keep trying. I've been trying to get a blue candy for Zuko and I've been really unlucky at getting him one.


----------



## Chiana

patriceflanders said:


> me tooo !!!! I clicked the green one though _and_ the toothpaste
> 
> paid and got a yellow candy !!!




Strange happenings tonight!


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I know, but it's there to mocking me. YOU LET YOUR FRIENDS DOWN!
> I got rid of it.
> 
> ;-;



I know. My candy friends are going to storm my house tonight and scream at me. ;D


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I know, but it's there to mocking me. YOU LET YOUR FRIENDS DOWN!
> I got rid of it.
> 
> ;-;



Aw, cheer up. <3 

You never let anyone down.


----------



## patriceflanders

Chiana said:


> Strange happenings tonight!



but hey, paid 39 so... but still, still ..... (maybe that toothpaste wasn't all that healthy, mmmm)


----------



## Cadbberry

BTW anyone who was asking to buy my extra blue/green/red you can offer on the thread


----------



## patriceflanders

gosh this thread got silent all of a sudden


----------



## Javocado

prays 4 toothpaste


----------



## Cadbberry

patriceflanders said:


> gosh this thread got silent all of a sudden



Its all sppppooookkkkyyyy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> prays 4 toothpaste



What does curses do?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

patriceflanders said:


> gosh this thread got silent all of a sudden



We're all depressed because we didn't get Blue Candy. :'(


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> We're all depressed because we didn't get Blue Candy. :'(



I don't know how I got 3... tempted to get some other candies to border them XD


----------



## Chiana

Maybe my shopping cart will never update...a cursed cart.


----------



## Cadbberry

Chiana said:


> Maybe my shopping cart will never update...a cursed cart.



WOW, still going, thats nuts


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Plus, there's not much to talk about since all the restocks are over.


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> Plus, there's not much to talk about since all the restocks are over.



Also very true


----------



## patriceflanders

Cadbberry said:


> I don't know how I got 3... tempted to get some other candies to border them XD



try yellow


----------



## Cadbberry

patriceflanders said:


> try yellow



I have them all, just lazy XD


----------



## Chiana

Oh my Tortimer Island is cursed today, too.  It is raining heavily.  I did not know it rained on the island.  

Actually, I rather like the rain in the game especially when it is extra sloshy.


----------



## patriceflanders

Cadbberry said:


> I have them all, just lazy XD



shame on you


----------



## starlark

did we pass 666 pages without anyone noticing?


----------



## patriceflanders

starlark said:


> did we pass 666 pages without anyone noticing?



now we know why that st***d cart wouldn't update itself


----------



## Chiana

patriceflanders said:


> now we know why that st***d cart wouldn't update itself



Aha!  The mystery has been solved.

- - - Post Merge - - -



patriceflanders said:


> now we know why that st***d cart wouldn't update itself





Chiana said:


> Aha!  The mystery has been solved.




Well that is odd.  Something seems to have been added to your post.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I don't even know why I'm still lurking here lol.


----------



## LyraVale

ADanishMuffin said:


> I don't even know why I'm still lurking here lol.



it's become a home, a shelter, a haven for some of us


----------



## ADanishMuffin

LyraVale said:


> it's become a home, a shelter, a haven for some of us



Pretty much. I still can't believe I missed out on the Blue Candy...


----------



## patriceflanders

ADanishMuffin said:


> I don't even know why I'm still lurking here lol.



guessing we're hanging around for* Justin* to let us know we are all going to be send a little Halloween present, ain't that right Justin?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

patriceflanders said:


> guessing we're hanging around for* Justin* to let us know we are all going to be send a little Halloween present, ain't that right Justin?



*nods


----------



## dulcet

Faybun said:


> im sorry dear but if u touch me u'll disintegrate on the spot and ill have to eat ur soul
> 
> so no sexy times soz



o wow ok :'(

when the bae becomes a cursed ghost #justgirlythings


----------



## Elise

Yeah, I don't know why I'm here either.

Fun fact: I set an alarm for 8am this morning but I ended up waking up at 6:45am after having a dream about the restocks. Then I actually got out of bed voluntarily, before 7, with no alarm to wake me up to check the shop. This is huge guys. I usually won't get out of bed before 10, even if my alarm is set earlier.


----------



## Danielkang2

This sucks. I didn't get anything every restock because of that stupid glitch. ><


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Elise said:


> Yeah, I don't know why I'm here either.
> 
> Fun fact: I set an alarm for 8am this morning but I ended up waking up at 6:45am after having a dream about the restocks. Then I actually got out of bed voluntarily, before 7, with no alarm to wake me up to check the shop. This is huge guys. I usually won't get out of bed before 10, even if my alarm is set earlier.



Oh wow. You have _dedication_, my friend.


----------



## Dork

dulcet said:


> o wow ok :'(
> 
> when the bae becomes a cursed ghost #justgirlythings



im sorry it had too be this way

ill get you a toy tho so you can eheh entertain yourself wink wink

ic ant believe i just said that omfg


----------



## dulcet

Faybun said:


> im sorry it had too be this way
> 
> ill get you a toy tho so you can eheh entertain yourself wink wink
> 
> ic ant believe i just said that omfg



stop #53581 2k14


----------



## starlark

dulcet said:


> o wow ok :'(
> 
> when the bae becomes a cursed ghost #justgirlythings






ur welcome


----------



## ADanishMuffin

There is like zero activity here now.... Come on, guys, we must keep this alive!


----------



## rosabelle

Faybun said:


> im sorry it had too be this way
> 
> ill get you a toy tho so you can eheh entertain yourself wink wink
> 
> ic ant believe i just said that omfg



omg Faybun.


----------



## dulcet

starlark said:


> View attachment 72785
> 
> ur welcome



omfg AMAZING 

ill put this as my sig thank u xoxo


----------



## patriceflanders

ADanishMuffin said:


> There is like zero activity here now.... Come on, guys, we must keep this alive!



let's post for Justin's big heart maybe


----------



## matt

Will there be toothpaste restock today?


----------



## Zuko

:c No blue for me when some people got 3 or 10...


----------



## Fawning

Zuko said:


> :c No blue for me when some people got 3 or 10...



did josh really get like 6 blues or was he just lying?


----------



## Javocado

matt said:


> Will there be toothpaste restock today?



toothpaste or riot


----------



## PandaNikita

Drones said:


> *hiding toothpaste*


I know you have it, give up the toothpaste before I drop you from the giveaway

**jk


----------



## Zuko

Fawning said:


> did josh really get like 6 blues or was he just lying?



He bought 10

Vanishingkira bought 1 , got onne free off josh for his 'giveaway' and bought another off him for 180 tbt. He them sold them for like 1k each...


----------



## Javocado

alright so who has the toothpaste


----------



## Fawning

Zuko said:


> He bought 10
> 
> Vanishingkira bought 1 , got onne free off josh for his 'giveaway' and bought another off him for 180 tbt. He them sold them for like 1k each...



10!! wow. He'll be rich now!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spooky Toothpaste please.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi guys. I just got up, I'm guessing I need to go to The Woods and find out what the heck spooky toothpaste is? lol. I tried at 4 other restocks to get a blue for my friend, but lag was crazy. I hope everyone else had better luck now it's all over ^_^


----------



## Kiikay

be a hero. give some toothpaste.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Trickilicky said:


> Hi guys. I just got up, I'm guessing I need to go to The Woods and find out what the heck spooky toothpaste is? lol. I tried at 4 other restocks to get a blue for my friend, but lag was crazy. I hope everyone else had better luck now it's all over ^_^



I know what you mean. I've been trying almost all day to get one for Zuko and the lag prevented me from succeeding.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whooo restocks ain't over until 24 hours<3


----------



## ADanishMuffin

GUYS. WE'RE BACK IN BUSINESS. CHECK THE SHOP.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ADanishMuffin said:


> GUYS. WE'RE BACK IN BUSINESS. CHECK THE SHOP.



*excitement with a dose of fear*


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Wait... does that mean that there will be restocks for the next 24 hours, then they'll stop, or that there won't be anymore restocks until the 24 hours are up?


----------



## matt

Missed it


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

IM CRYING I DONT Hve enough bells FOR THE SURPRISE RESTOCK ;-; would anyone lend me some? ILL PAY THEM BACK


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *excitement with a dose of fear*



Oh gosh, definitely. So nervous for the coming restocks...


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Wait

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm such a derp


----------



## PandaNikita

*guys it's only one sentence on the banner, r e a d*


----------



## patriceflanders

ADanishMuffin said:


> GUYS. WE'RE BACK IN BUSINESS. CHECK THE SHOP.



yeah well... who knows   (hope they restock like a 1000 this time   )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ADanishMuffin said:


> Wait... does that mean that there will be restocks for the next 24 hours, then they'll stop, or that there won't be anymore restocks until the 24 hours are up?



Probably surprise restocks over the course of tonight and tomorrow then finito


----------



## ADanishMuffin

THERE'S STILL HOPE.

I'll stop with the all caps now lol.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I Read it as there would be multiple unannounced restocks during the next 24 hours.


----------



## Justin

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I Read it as there would be multiple unannounced restocks during the next 24 hours.



You got it! Countdown is just to let everyone know when there will be no more.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> I Read it as there would be multiple unannounced restocks during the next 24 hours.



Yup pretty much, surprise attack restocks


----------



## ADanishMuffin

patriceflanders said:


> yeah well... who knows   (hope they restock like a 1000 this time   )



I will be so happy if that happens. I doubt it will, but that would mean there would be plenty of candy to go around. ^^



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Probably surprise restocks over the course of tonight and tomorrow then finito



Ah, thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Justin said:


> You got it! Countdown is just to let everyone know when there will be no more.



Teehee. I got it! ^_^


----------



## matt

Please sir I want some more


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I am _so_ excited. I'll be lurking on the shop for the next 3-4 hours, if anyone needs me. ^_^


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

ADanishMuffin said:


> I am _so_ excited. I'll be lurking on the shop for the next 3-4 hours, if anyone needs me. ^_^



Ditto. ;3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Ditto. ;3



Same xD


----------



## Javocado

Yessssssss viva toothpaste


----------



## Danielkang2

Pm me if you don't have enough tbt for restock.


----------



## patriceflanders

have a bad feeling about that restock: no school, no work, people going out for Halloween and still awake for the restock ...

bad omens...

as for the TBT, Danielkang2, 119 should be enoughhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm just worried that I'm gonna miss a load of restocks today since they are random.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I have a bad feeling I'll miss the surprise restocks, no good at ones that aren't timed. Well, I'll just have to see...


----------



## r a t

Thunder is holy ;o;


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Antlers said:


> Ugh just 9 tbt </3 ;A;



What about 9 BTB? :3


----------



## Flyffel

Klinkguin said:


> I'm just worried that I'm gonna miss a load of restocks today since they are random.


You have all candies anyway? ?-?


----------



## r a t

ADanishMuffin said:


> What about 9 BTB? :3



SHHH ;w;


----------



## Drake789

Ughhh still haven't been able to get a blue or green candy cause the shop goes too slow whenever I try and buy them D:


----------



## Klinkguin

Flyffel said:


> You have all candies anyway? ?-?



I'm trying to get more to help others out. So say they missed a restock, I could have been there and got the candy they wanted for them.


----------



## matt

Klinkguin said:


> I'm trying to get more to help others out. So say they missed a restock, I could have been there and got the candy they wanted for them.



Your a hero


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I've been lurking for 2 hours, and still no restock. There had better be one soon... ^^;


----------



## patriceflanders

Drake789 said:


> Ughhh still haven't been able to get a blue or green candy cause the shop goes too slow whenever I try and buy them D:




seems red is your color, drake


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Klinkguin said:


> I'm trying to get more to help others out. So say they missed a restock, I could have been there and got the candy they wanted for them.



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Danielkang2

There is one muffin. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, what is your strategy for restocks?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

2 minutes...
Come on, come on. Gotta try and get that Blue Candy.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> There is one muffin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys, what is your strategy for restocks?



Click as fast as I can, and I ope I'm lucky. :/



Twilight Sparkle said:


> 2 minutes...
> Come on, come on. Gotta try and get that Blue Candy.



Thanks for telling me guys!


----------



## Thunder

Antlers said:


> Thunder is holy ;o;



i mean it was only nine bells so not a big loss on my part


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Much success was had. And I got a dark candy.


----------



## Danielkang2

I think I got a blue candy!!!


----------



## patriceflanders

arghhhhhh again nada


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I got to the checkout with my blue candy... hit purchase....

They sold...
why
At least I got a extra Green Candy.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Haha I totally missed it xD


----------



## buuunii

I got candy! woo!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

GUYS I GOT TWO


----------



## Amissapanda

Daaaaang. My firefox froze as soon as the countdown stopped. Missed out on blue again.

Well, off to work. Good luck, folks.


----------



## Danielkang2

YES!!! First candy restock I caught besides a red candy restock. Stupid glitch didn't let me buy anything. FINALLY resolved. I missed 6 restocks because of the thing.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

ILY LIFE


----------



## Trickilicky

Ahh congrats on your blue candies! I was stalking for you, lol. So awesome you have two full sets now


----------



## Danielkang2

Anybody willing to trade a yellow candy for my yellow candy?


----------



## Shirohibiki

>w< i knew staying up was a good idea! i should prolly try to get more rest before i have to leave tho...

good luck to everyone! qvq


----------



## sej

I got a green candy and loads of reds, i bet they are still selling red ones xD


----------



## patriceflanders

buuunii said:


> I got candy! woo!



congrats


----------



## kassie

LOL, the red is still in stock. Poor red candy.


----------



## patriceflanders

Danielkang2 said:


> YES!!! First candy restock I caught besides a red candy restock. Stupid glitch didn't let me buy anything. FINALLY resolved. I missed 6 restocks because of the thing.



congrats


----------



## Trickilicky

selcouth said:


> LOL, the red is still in stock. Poor red candy.



Lol I was just thinking this too. Red candy is sad


----------



## Danielkang2

Does anyone have a recent Yellow Candy they could trade for mine?


----------



## Klinkguin

Danielkang2 said:


> Does anyone have a recent Yellow Candy they could trade for mine?



You could just hide your mail box?


----------



## kassie

Klinkguin said:


> You could just hide your mail box?



I think he wants them in order of yellow, red, green then blue.


----------



## Danielkang2

This^^


----------



## kassie

Just buy a yellow candy? lol. You've got the bells for it~


----------



## Danielkang2

But it wouldn't match my layout. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, nev mind.


----------



## nard

uh guys



where's the riddles for collectibles in the woods



if its not there the woods is useless


----------



## sej

Hi i have 3 red candies to sell and a green candy to sell!  Just let me know if your interested!


----------



## Danielkang2

I LOVE my collectible layout. <3 #SuperGoldMailbox Rules


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> Nope, she got two!



Nope, He Payed me 1.8k for one, i just banked it, the other was one that he gave me 1999 bells to grab from the shop


----------



## nard

OH MY



scroll your cursor over the little bell tree shop




why does it say the latest sale is the may birthstone?


----------



## FireNinja1

Danielkang2 said:


> I LOVE my collectible layout. <3 #SuperGoldMailbox Rules


I think you should get a Dark Candy to complete that collection thar.


----------



## Ayaya

I was telling a spoopy story and missed the restock #IWantMyTearFlavoredCandy


----------



## Danielkang2

FireNinja1 said:


> I think you should get a Dark Candy to complete that collection thar.


Yeah, I cry that Dark Candy isn't permanent.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> OH MY
> 
> 
> 
> scroll your cursor over the little bell tree shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why does it say the latest sale is the may birthstone?



omg
how
how is that even possible


----------



## patriceflanders

why does the shop say one can still purchase blue when obviously one can't ?!


----------



## Danielkang2

This^^ It happens to me every time. It's a minor glitch. UNLIKE THE ONE THAT MAKES THEM SEEM LIKE THEY'RE SOLD OUT!! :O


----------



## kassie

The shop must be glitching out, lol.


----------



## Mao

Surprise restocks?!? I just realised x_x


----------



## patriceflanders

Danielkang2 said:


> This^^ It happens to me every time. It's a minor glitch. UNLIKE THE ONE THAT MAKES THEM SEEM LIKE THEY'RE SOLD OUT!! :O



this is making me pale (oh well, at least I won't need a costume anymore tonight)


----------



## Danielkang2

^^ Seriously it happened to me every restock for 6 restocks so I couldn't buy anything. :O That's why I'm so happy it didn't glitch on me like that this time.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Danielkang2 said:


> ^^ Seriously it happened to me every restock for 6 restocks so I couldn't buy anything. :O That's why I'm so happy it didn't glitch on me like that this time.



That would be so anoying .


----------



## kassie

Guys, how do you tell the time stamp of a collectible in your inventory?


----------



## Danielkang2

Go to profile and go to shop.


----------



## Hyperpesta

selcouth said:


> Guys, how do you tell the time stamp of a collectible in your inventory?



Go on your profile, in the box above vms, it should say shop, click on it.


----------



## kassie

Danielkang2 said:


> Go to profile and go to shop.





Hyperpesta said:


> Go on your profile, in the box above vms, it should say shop, click on it.



Thanks! I knew this already though, was hoping there was a way to check _inside_ your inventory.


----------



## Mao

Just read the timer carefully and it said the shop will go down 3 minutes prior... can someone explain this to me? Been inactive recently xD


----------



## Justin

Fuzzling said:


> uh guys
> 
> 
> 
> where's the riddles for collectibles in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> if its not there the woods is useless



Just to get it out of the way now: There is no game or riddles with Halloween or The Woods this year. We've only done that once, and we can't always do it; we chose to focus on the Fair instead this year. 

We also have a tendency to "one-up" ourselves every event causing expectations to rise to implausible levels, so maybe this is a good lesson to not expect something super extravagant every single event! Our apologies if you did expect something identical to last year but at no point did we ever indicate that would be the case.


----------



## Danielkang2

Will some Dark Candy not expire?


----------



## FireNinja1

Danielkang2 said:


> Will some Dark Candy not expire?



No they'll disappear after Halloween.


----------



## kassie

Eee can't wait for the TBT fair.  I won't have to worry about restocks... right? ; w;
I went on hiatus right around the time the fair started last year so I dunno.


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Just to get it out of the way now: There is no game or riddles with Halloween or The Woods this year. We've only done that once, and we can't always do it; we chose to focus on the Fair instead this year.
> 
> We also have a tendency to "one-up" ourselves every event causing expectations to rise to implausible levels, so maybe this is a good lesson to not expect something super extravagant every single event! Our apologies if you did expect something identical to last year but at no point did we ever indicate that would be the case.



The users have spoken. Please delete board and then resign from admin post. TYVM. xoxo


----------



## Trickilicky

Good luck with the rest of the surprise restocks today everyone (and btw, thank you Justin, such a nice and fun idea!!), I'm off to carve some pumpkins!! Have a great Halloween guys ^_^


----------



## patriceflanders

okay probably a very stupid question: 
but what happens to your item if you click on configure or on discard (inventory)... 
(again obvious, I do not know the first thing about that  shop)


----------



## Justin

Trickilicky said:


> Good luck with the rest of the surprise restocks today everyone (and btw, thank you Justin, such a nice and fun idea!!), I'm off to carve some pumpkins!! Have a great Halloween guys ^_^



Have a great Halloween yourself!


----------



## gnoixaim

selcouth said:


> Eee can't wait for the TBT fair.  I won't have to worry about restocks... right? ; w;
> I went on hiatus right around the time the fair started last year so I dunno.



If it's the same as last year - you'll just have to make sure you get all your tickets first before stock runs out : )


----------



## patriceflanders

Trickilicky said:


> Good luck with the rest of the surprise restocks today everyone (and btw, thank you Justin, such a nice and fun idea!!), I'm off to carve some pumpkins!! Have a great Halloween guys ^_^




have fun
doing the same thing in a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> If it's the same as last year - you'll just have to make sure you get all your tickets first before stock runs out : )




can somebody please explain me what this fair is about or where I can find some info on it ?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Trickilicky said:


> Ahh congrats on your blue candies! I was stalking for you, lol. So awesome you have two full sets now



Aaah I just saw this now! Thank you very much!  Congrats on getting a full set yourself! 

Woo-hoo, two complete sets!  Boo-yeah!

Good luck to everyone who still hasn't been able to get the pieces of candy they need to complete their set!


----------



## device

Yes, sleep saved me from dark candy.

Woo.​


----------



## uriri

Booo I want Spooky Toothpaste.. who got it anyways? :O


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Aaah hoping I catch a restock ^^ 

Goodluck everyone ~ 

And thank you staff, for such a wonderful job <3


----------



## Danielkang2

Again, if anybody doesn't have tbt for restock pm me.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> Again, if anybody doesn't have tbt for restock pm me.



That's very generous of you.


----------



## SharJoY

Happy Halloween everyone.  Hope everyone makes it out of the woods safely.


----------



## Ayaya

so the toothpaste holder hasn't come out yet? the price for the toothpaste though...


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

ADanishMuffin said:


> That's very generous of you.



He wants all the collectibles you buy and remaining tbt though. And pays 30-80tbt per collectible you bought.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> so the toothpaste holder hasn't come out yet? the price for the toothpaste though...



I know right? I giggled


----------



## gnoixaim

Mayorofarcadia said:


> He wants all the collectibles you buy and remaining tbt though. And pays 30-80tbt per collectible you bought.



What? LOL.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Mayorofarcadia said:


> He wants all the collectibles you buy and remaining tbt though. And pays 30-80tbt per collectible you bought.



Uh, what?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

gnoixaim said:


> What? LOL.



No word of a lie ~


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Mayorofarcadia said:


> He wants all the collectibles you buy and remaining tbt though. And pays 30-80tbt per collectible you bought.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What?!


----------



## Ayaya

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I know right? I giggled



Is it you. Are you the tooth paste holder.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

ADanishMuffin said:


> Uh, what?



I needed tbt for the restock and he pm'd me.

I just wanted people to know just in case ~


----------



## Danielkang2

Yes everything above is true. They don't have enough tbt so they won't be able to buy anything so essentially I'm giving them tbt for next restock if they help me.


----------



## kassie

Lol. *is not surprised*


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Ayaya said:


> Is it you. Are you the tooth paste holder.



<.< 

>.>


----------



## gnoixaim

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes everything above is true. They don't have enough tbt so they won't be able to buy anything so essentially I'm giving them tbt for next restock if they help me.



But, what do they get out of it?


----------



## Danielkang2

They get  30-80 tbt per collectible they buy with MY tbt lol.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

gnoixaim said:


> But, what do they get out of it?



30-80tbt per candy ? I gave tbt to players but I told them to get goodies for themself first and if they got something for me great but I wasn't going to worry about it.


----------



## SharJoY

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes everything above is true. They don't have enough tbt so they won't be able to buy anything so essentially I'm giving them tbt for next restock if they help me.




Wow.....I am stunned....


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes everything above is true. They don't have enough tbt so they won't be able to buy anything so essentially I'm giving them tbt for next restock if they help me.



Help you do what?

Soz I'm kinda confused right now.


----------



## patriceflanders

animal crossing and it's slavery 

contacted me too a few days back !!


----------



## Ayaya

Mayorofarcadia said:


> <.<
> 
> >.>





Why are they holding it though, the toothpaste will disappear after Halloween is over anyway...


----------



## Danielkang2

I had a glitch that made me not able to buy any collectibles from the shop so I asked for help. I even payed them lol. I don't get what the big fuss is. I myself could not buy any collectibles. Now, the glitch is resolved and since I'm grateful for people helping I'll give people tbt to buy collectibles they want.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Ayaya said:


> Why are they holding it though, the toothpaste will disappear after Halloween is over anyway...



If I managed to buy some, I'd definitely share the tooth paste x] it's silly to hold it when there's LOST SOULS WHO NEED TO BRUSH THE DARK CANDY CAVITIES FROM THEIR TEETH


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> I had a glitch that made me not able to buy any collectibles from the shop so I asked for help. I even payed them lol. I don't get what the big fuss is. I myself could not buy any collectibles. Now, the glitch is resolved and I'll give people tbt to buy collectibles they want.



Ohhh... I get it now. I feel kinda dumb. XD


----------



## Danielkang2

>< Sorry if you guys got the wrong idea.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

That wasn't the way it seemed to me.


----------



## Danielkang2

o.0 You can check like 20-30 pages from now I've commented at least 7 times about how irritated I was about the glitch.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Danielkang2 said:


> o.0 You can check like 10 pages from now I've commented at least 7 times about how irritated I was about the glitch.



We all had glitch problems. That's why I bought mine from other players. I was here for most of the restocks too.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Not about the glitch. You didn't mention it to me. You just wanted me to buy collectibles for you.


----------



## device

Danielkang2 said:


> o.0 You can check like 20-30 pages from now I've commented at least 7 times about how irritated I was about the glitch.



You got the candies you have from the shop though?​


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm sorry if I forgot to mention it but I did in the thread over 7 times. I myself could not buy collectibles from the shop so I wanted help. That's why I even payed you if you helped me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanishingKira said:


> You got the candies you have from the shop though?​


You weren't here 1 page ago FINALLY the glitch fixed for me. So I'm giving tbt to people who need it for the restock they can keep the collectibles they buy too. I have 780 tbt to give.


----------



## SharJoY

Danielkang2 said:


> I had a glitch that made me not able to buy any collectibles from the shop so I asked for help. I even payed them lol. I don't get what the big fuss is. I myself could not buy any collectibles. Now, the glitch is resolved and since I'm grateful for people helping I'll give people tbt to buy collectibles they want.



But did you put stipulations on that offer to them?  Such as they had to pay you "interest" back with TBT or collectibles?

I know that you have the right to handle it however you want, it is your TBT, they can say yes or no....I understand all that.   But if what was said is true, well, my perception of how you handles your transactions just got colored a bit more.  I mean, I know you drive a tough bargan.

A gift is not true gift if there are stipulations or expectations attached....that is my view.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I don't read every single page. 

But eh ~ I just wanted people to know your true intentions.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

mysticoma said:


> But did you put stipulations on that offer to them?  Such as they had to pay you "interest" back with TBT or collectibles?
> 
> I know that you have the right to handle it however you want, it is your TBT, they can say yes or no....I understand all that.   But if what was said is true, well, my perception of how you handles your transactions just got colored a bit more.  I mean, I know you drive a tough bargan.
> 
> A gift is not rule a gift if there are stipulations or expectations attached....that is my view.



Gonna have to agree. Also why I decided to send back said 1k.


----------



## Ayaya

Help the cursed one get their toothpaste (Video courtesy of Javocado)


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh gosh, I did not mean to start an argument.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Oma, it is true. 
Can show you if you like.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh gosh, I did not mean to start an argument.



No no it's fine. Don't stress ~


----------



## Danielkang2

Guys I wanted some help even so why I added a incentive. Now I don't need that help as the glitch fixed so I'm happy and I'm giving tbt to people who need it for the restock. -_-


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ayaya said:


> Help the cursed one get their toothpaste (Video courtesy of Javocado)



OMG haha that made me laugh xD Oh those poor soulless souls ;_;


----------



## Danielkang2

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG haha that made me laugh xD Oh those poor soulless souls ;_;


Oh Jav.


----------



## SharJoY

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Oma, it is true.
> Can show you if you like.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



No, that is ok....I think I have a clear understanding.


----------



## Danielkang2

Geez, why is it taking so long for restock?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> Geez, why is it taking so long for restock?



Well, they did say it was random. We've just gotta be patient~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Danielkang2 said:


> Geez, why is it taking so long for restock?



I want it to go around or by 6 am ;_; Need to sleep xD


----------



## Danielkang2

Gah, I have studies.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Timer up


----------



## Danielkang2

YESS


----------



## Klinkguin

30 seconds


----------



## Danielkang2

glitch happened to me AGAIN -_-


----------



## Klinkguin

wow... just wow... I couldn't even see it in my cart...


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I'm spending all my BTB on candy! XD Gonna have a third set! lol jk.


----------



## lazuli

WOW I GOT STUFF OMG


----------



## patriceflanders

no no no


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

NOOOOOOOOO WHYYYYY BLUEEEEEE ;_; Had it in cart and all of the sudden it says insufficient funds lyk what?!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Didn't manage a blue  2 reds and a green though!

Come on blue ~~~


----------



## r a t

Danielkang2 said:


> glitch happened to me AGAIN -_-



Me too, the shop stayed the same but then I switched to firefox the sales had been updated, ugh, don't use internet explorer xD


----------



## device

Three more green candies for me, missed out on blue candy.

Went back to get a few more red candies though.​


----------



## Amissapanda

Got some green, but I just can't snag a blue. I've tried every single time but one restock as of late last night, now.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Antlers said:


> Me too, the shop stayed the same but then I switched to firefox the sales had been updated, ugh, don't use internet explorer xD



That has been a long-known fact, my friend.


----------



## lazuli

spent most of my bells on red candies hhahahahha. I GOT A GREEN ONE THO.


----------



## r a t

ADanishMuffin said:


> That has been a long-known fact, my friend.



I'm stupid =w=


----------



## patriceflanders

Kairi-Kitten said:


> NOOOOOOOOO WHYYYYY BLUEEEEEE ;_; Had it in cart and all of the sudden it says insufficient funds lyk what?!




yep me too


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

patriceflanders said:


> yep me too



I'm not alone xD


----------



## lazuli

i have 6 TBT left im crying


----------



## TykiButterfree

OMG I bought something! I got a red candy!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Was sold out by the time I refreshed D:


----------



## lazuli

WHY DOES IT SAY THERES 2 MEMBERS AND A GUEST BUT mORE THAN TWO PEOPLE AREPOSTING??? red is still in stock isnt it


----------



## sej

B-b-b-b-but....


----------



## lazuli

nnnever mind NO MORE RED HAHAH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait are you guys ghosts oh my GOD


----------



## device

I am sure there will be more restocks today guys.

More chances for me to get blue candy.​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

There was another restock right now?
Damnit


----------



## Danielkang2

It's 11 pm for me. gotta go to sleep.


----------



## Sholee

donde esta nueva colecci?n??


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ObeseMudkipz said:


> There was another restock right now?
> Damnit



Felt that earlier when I was off by like 2 mins ;_;


----------



## lazuli

ObeseMudkipz said:


> There was another restock right now?
> Damnit



it does say RANDOM RESTOCKS hahahaaha ha aha.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Distracted by the threads in the woods .-.


----------



## Sholee

gosh... i hope you guys are trying to get it for your friends or something seeing as most of you guys already have a complete set

*shakes head at all the new sheniquas*


----------



## device

computertrash said:


> it does say RANDOM RESTOCKS hahahaaha ha aha.



I prefer random restocks though, more chances for me to get what I want.​


----------



## Murray

i havent moved from this seat for 30hrs because i might miss a restock i am so hungry pls send help


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Felt that earlier when I was off by like 2 mins ;_;



At least you completed your set


----------



## device

Sholee said:


> gosh... i hope you guys are trying to get it for your friends or something seeing as most of you guys already have a complete set
> 
> *shakes head at all the new sheniquas*



I have got two full candy sets, hoping to get a third.​


----------



## Danielkang2

The restocks have been every 2-4 hours


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Sholee said:


> gosh... i hope you guys are trying to get it for your friends or something seeing as most of you guys already have a complete set
> 
> *shakes head at all the new sheniquas*



That gif is so accurate.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Danielkang2 said:


> The restocks have been every 2-4 hours



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ObeseMudkipz said:


> At least you completed your set



Aaaahhhh PMed Alvery, such a sweetheart; thanks so dearly


----------



## Ayaya

Sholee said:


> gosh... i hope you guys are trying to get it for your friends or something seeing as most of you guys already have a complete set
> 
> *shakes head at all the new sheniquas*



*shakes head with you*


----------



## lazuli

yesterday, they were 4 hour breaks right?? in order to fit all 6 into one day.


----------



## Toot

Hm... waking up to a restock? Hehe cool.


----------



## Sholee

I dont see a reason why someone NEEDS 3 sets, other than greediness~


----------



## r a t

People trying to complete their 2nd and third sets, then there's others who don't even have a full set xD

; - ;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Antlers said:


> People trying to complete their 2nd and third sets, then there's others who don't even have a full set xD
> 
> ; - ;



Just finished my set<3 Going to later today see if I can get anymore to help others Off to bed gawsh I am exhausted xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Antlers said:


> People trying to complete their 2nd and third sets, then there's others who don't even have a full set xD
> 
> ; - ;



It's alright. We'll be the people who were to slow to get a full set D:


----------



## Amissapanda

Sholee said:


> gosh... i hope you guys are trying to get it for your friends or something seeing as most of you guys already have a complete set
> 
> *shakes head at all the new sheniquas*



I only just now got my full set, thanks to Alvery. Otherwise, I'm trying to organize a giveaway post-Halloween.



Murray said:


> i havent moved from this seat for 30hrs because i might miss a restock i am so hungry pls send help



That's honestly not even funny. It's not worth starving and sleep-depriving yourself. Please don't put your own well-being behind pixel candy.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I'd love a blue to do a full set giveaway sometime soon.. ;-; 

May hoard green though, It's my favourite colour.


----------



## Ayaya

I have the worst luck with blue apparently.... Still 19 hours left


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Cries because mum wants me to clean up

goodluck guys, i'll be back soon ~


----------



## Toot

Oh crap... thst hilarious moment when I realize it says 19 hours and not 19 minutes. XD


----------



## SharJoY

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's alright. We'll be the people who were to slow to get a full set D:



Have you been able to get a green one?


----------



## r a t

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just finished my set<3 Going to later today see if I can get anymore to help others Off to bed gawsh I am exhausted xD



Alvery just sent me a blue ;u; I've bought non of the candies myself though apart from the yellow, it's all from generous lovely people <3



ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's alright. We'll be the people who were to slow to get a full set D:



I may have been gifted a blue uvu


----------



## Sholee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's alright. We'll be the people who were to slow to get a full set D:



whatcha missing heniqua?
i thought you were only aiming for reds


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

mysticoma said:


> Have you been able to get a green one?



I did but I gave it away since I wasnt sure I could complete my set

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> whatcha missing heniqua?
> i thought you were only aiming for reds



Reds and bluees


----------



## Sholee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Reds and bluees



*looks at the 9 reds*

you need more?! ahahaha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Antlers said:


> Alvery just sent me a blue ;u; I've bought non of the candies myself though apart from the yellow, it's all from generous lovely people <3
> 
> 
> 
> I may have been gifted a blue uvu



I was only able out of all stocks to get a Green myself xD So yes, very generous people<3


----------



## Danielkang2

I got firefox. Ah, the things I do for collectibles.


----------



## lazuli

why is the countdown always messed up


----------



## Sholee

yes luckily there are very generous people (coughalverycough <3) who have been buying in bulk and givin them to members for free. gives me hope that not everyone is out to make a profit!


----------



## TykiButterfree

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I did but I gave it away since I wasnt sure I could complete my set
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Reds and bluees



I got a red in the restock. Would you like one?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sholee said:


> *looks at the 9 reds*
> 
> you need more?! ahahaha


Actually just a blue so I can put it on top of my chocolate cake


----------



## Toot

Can an item actually be sold back to the shop? All the igems I have say not applicable. And I have a nice collection


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

TykiButterfree said:


> I got a red in the restock. Would you like one?



No thanks! I have 1 more in my inventory. Thanks so much for offering though 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks mysticoma for the green candy <3. I may be able to complete it just need to wait 19 hours for bluuee


----------



## Ayaya

Sholee said:


> yes luckily there are very generous people (coughalverycough <3) who have been buying in bulk and givin them to members for free. gives me hope that not everyone is out to make a profit!



Awww hope in TBT restored
and congrats on getting your candies guys! Now please save some for others, at least on this last day </3


----------



## SharJoY

ObeseMudkipz said:


> No thanks! I have 1 more in my inventory. Thanks so much for offering though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks mysticoma for the green candy <3. I may be able to complete it just need to wait 19 hours for bluuee



You are welcome, although it has messed up your nice arrangement you had.


----------



## lazuli

isnt the timer supposed to appear ~30 minutes before, regardless of what it says

E:

I BET THIS THREAD WILL BREAK 1K PAGES BY THE TIME HALLOWEEN IS OVER.


----------



## Eldin

I just got here, which items are supposed to be restocked?

I just want that sweet green candy~ c:

oh and when was the last one?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So its random restockkksss D: I need blueeeeeee &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Ayaya

Eldin said:


> I just got here, which items are supposed to be restocked?
> 
> I just want that sweet green candy~ c:



only red, green and blue for each restock so far


----------



## Toot

Eldin said:


> I just got here, which items are supposed to be restocked?
> 
> I just want that sweet green candy~ c:
> 
> oh and when was the last one?



No clue... thir gonna be random.


----------



## Sholee

Eldin said:


> I just got here, which items are supposed to be restocked?
> 
> I just want that sweet green candy~ c:
> 
> oh and when was the last one?



it was around 8:57AM EST
and they restock reds greens and blues just like yesterday


I'm hoping they restock the new collectible during one of these restocks today!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Eldin said:


> I just got here, which items are supposed to be restocked?
> 
> I just want that sweet green candy~ c:
> 
> oh and when was the last one?



It was around 8:50am EST


----------



## lazuli

threads in the marketplace be like: [selling][buying][giveaway] C A N D Y


----------



## Eldin

So I just missed it? 

;-;

I'm terrible at catching random ones, unless there's a timer I just don't see how people manage it. I'm going to be running around a lot today so I probably won't even witness one, but I'll try to hang around when I can I suppose.

edit; oh my goodness thank you so much mysticoma for the green! ;_; <3 You guys are all so generous, I almost have a full set thanks to you lovely peeps. <3


----------



## Peisinoe

Sholee said:


> it was around 8:57AM EST
> and they restock reds greens and blues just like yesterday
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they restock the new collectible during one of these restocks today!


Ah don't think it will be new one at all. I think the toothpaste is the new one. :/


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Stina said:


> Ah don't think it will be new one at all. I think the toothpaste is the new one. :/



I agree. I think the toothpaste is the new one too.


----------



## Eldin

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I agree. I think the toothpaste is the new one too.



Yes, and the shop makes it sound like they will disappear after Halloween anyways (along with the dark candies), although obviously I'm not sure. But it would make sense, because if they stayed as collectibles everybody would hoard them and not pass them around and play the game as intended.

I could be totally off base though! c;


----------



## Cokane

i wasn't sleeping coz i wanted blue candy T_T still no luck *snob*


----------



## Sholee

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I agree. I think the toothpaste is the new one too.



really? that would crush my lollipop dreams


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Eldin said:


> Yes, and the shop makes it sound like they will disappear after Halloween anyways (along with the dark candies), although obviously I'm not sure. But it would make sense, because if they stayed as collectibles everybody would hoard them and not pass them around and play the game as intended.
> 
> I could be totally off base though! c;



The admins said they would disappear after Halloween and you can't display them either. They stay hidden in your inventory


----------



## Peisinoe

Yeah I figured it's a good way to not add to the collectible madness. By just making one that disappears.


----------



## device

I can configure this spooky toothpaste.

Says: "Whose side are you really on?" What should I do?​


----------



## lazuli

wow lol someone is selling spoooky toothpaste.


----------



## device

computertrash said:


> wow lol someone is selling spoooky toothpaste.



Yeah, I bought it. Now tell me what to do with it.​


----------



## lazuli

VanishingKira said:


> I can configure this spooky toothpaste.
> 
> Says: "Whose side are you really on?" What should I do?​



is that all ??
does it ask you to check a box or smth
dont use it if youre not cursed. jack said to cure the disease by configuring the toothpaste

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanishingKira said:


> Yeah, I bought it. Now tell me what to do with it.​



really its only usable if youre cursed, which youre not.


----------



## Eldin

VanishingKira said:


> Yeah, I bought it. Now tell me what to do with it.​



If you're cursed you configure it and it should cure you.

If you're not cursed it has no use.


----------



## device

I was hoping that it would make me cursed.​


----------



## Eldin

Dark candy curses you, the toothpaste cures you. That's what I gather from Jack's post anyways.


----------



## Sholee

this event is really boring compared to last years 
i don't even see many people passing around the candy like it's supposed to be


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eldin said:


> Dark candy curses you, the toothpaste cures you. That's what I gather from Jack's post anyways.



Yeah, same. Still a little confused but I get the gist of it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> this event is really boring compared to last years
> i don't even see many people passing around the candy like it's supposed to be



Cause people are greedy and think its fn to walk around bragging I have the Black canyd because so many people want it.


----------



## lazuli

VanishingKira said:


> I was hoping that it would make me cursed.​



you get cursed if someone passes the dark candy to you. you pass it on, then use the toothpaste.

are the admins trying to make us brush our teeth more or what


----------



## Eldin

Sholee said:


> this event is really boring compared to last years
> *i don't even see many people passing around the candy like it's supposed to be*



This. I don't think everyone has read the main post in the Woods, so they want to get the dark candy and toothpaste to keep. Which defeats the purpose of the game.

And if you're not cursed you don't really get to participate. Unless somebody gifts you a dark candy. And why would they? Everybody wants to be cursed and keep the candies, aha.


----------



## starlark

18 hours please say this isn't true


----------



## Ayaya

Sholee said:


> this event is really boring compared to last years
> i don't even see many people passing around the candy like it's supposed to be



the people with dark candies are asleep I think


----------



## Sholee

if the dark candy ACTUALLY did something besides change your username to cursed one #198129281 like deplete your forum bells little by little for however long you hold it, THEN i think more people will pass it around.

don't think the mods/admins plan this one well this time


----------



## lazuli

starlark said:


> 18 hours please say this isn't true



of course not, the countdown is all glitchy and stuff. its supposed to pop up ~30 minutes prior to a restock but now the shop goes down ~3 minutes before, not 5.


----------



## Cuppycakez

IS it just me or wasn't the timer at 18 earlier?


----------



## Amissapanda

computertrash said:


> of course not, the countdown is all glitchy and stuff. its supposed to pop up ~30 minutes prior to a restock but now the shop goes down ~3 minutes before, not 5.



It's not glitchy, actually. If you read what it says below the countdown number, it makes perfect sense.

In other words, that's how many hours until the Halloween candy restocks are over.


----------



## Eldin

I didn't think it was glitched?

The 18 hours is the time left until the restocks are _over_. And it's surprise restocks, so basically any time in the next 18 hours it could restock. And the shop will go down 3 minutes prior, so we'll have a bit of a warning.

edit; aha, ninja'd but yeah, what Amissapanda said. c;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Amissapanda said:


> It's not glitchy, actually. If you read what it says below the countdown number, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> In other words, that's how many hours until the Halloween candy restocks are over.


You pay attention. I like you.  
Yeah, that would make more since to me.  I got all excited when I checked the shop but was reading it as 18 hours instead of minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's all the way through to 3 am my time. XD


----------



## starlark

Cuppycakez said:


> That's all the way through to 3 am my time. XD



Same, I was getting worried xD
Prolly miss it again...or have it in my cart and get ninja'd by a hoarder AGAIN


----------



## Cuppycakez

starlark said:


> Same, I was getting worried xD
> Prolly miss it again...or have it in my cart and get ninja'd by a hoarder AGAIN


Yeah! I got SO close to getting one last night but it took so long for a blue to update into my cart, I want to comfirm purchase and it was gone.  Hoping to get one today!


----------



## Eldin

I only need a blue to finish my set as well! c:

Hopefully I don't miss it, I have to go for like an hour and a half. If I do, good luck to everybody!


----------



## patriceflanders

Amissapanda said:


> It's not glitchy, actually. If you read what it says below the countdown number, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> In other words, that's how many hours until the Halloween candy restocks are over.



something completely different: but wow I love your signature !!!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

How often do you guys think the restocks will be? Since its random I don't want to sit down refreshing 17  hourd @-@ Happy Halloween everyone (I'm sick on Halloween QwQ <|3 )


----------



## Sholee

Frances-Simoun said:


> How often do you guys think the restocks will be? Since its random I don't want to sit down refreshing 17  hourd @-@ Happy Halloween everyone (I'm sick on Halloween QwQ <|3 )



it could be every 4 hours, it could be the next 1 hour and 5 hours after. we really don't know
and they didn't say exactly howww many restocks there will be today, may be 6 or 7 or 20.

just gotta keep checking every 5 minutes


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eldin said:


> I only need a blue to finish my set as well! c:
> 
> Hopefully I don't miss it, I have to go for like an hour and a half. If I do, good luck to everybody!



Same! Goodluck to you! And even if you do miss it I'm sure that there will be more then 1 restock.


----------



## patriceflanders

+/- every 4h


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sholee said:


> it could be every 4 hours, it could be the next 1 hour and 5 hours after. we really don't know
> and they didn't say exactly howww many restocks there will be today, may be 6 or 7 or 20.
> 
> just gotta keep checking every 5 minutes



haha oh boy checking for 17 hours hurray lol


----------



## lazuli

i just looked through my inventory and i have 14 red candies god bless america and like 10 yellows and 1 extra green


----------



## catarinalucio

I neeeeeed the blue candy I almost got yesterday, damnit. :c


----------



## Sholee

catarinalucio said:


> I neeeeeed the blue candy I almost got yesterday, damnit. :c



"We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious. They stole it from us."


----------



## catarinalucio

Sholee said:


> "We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious. They stole it from us."



Hahaha basically  it hurt to much to make it to the cart but stay with nothing when I went to pay. Goddamnit. u.u


----------



## Elise

I'm glad I got my set already because my boyfriend would not be happy with me if I was checking the shop constantly for the next 18 hours! Good luck everyone and don't give up - I got my blue candy on the last of the 6 restocks after missing out 4 times!


----------



## Javocado

#SaveJav


----------



## Cuppycakez

Elise said:


> I'm glad I got my set already because my boyfriend would not be happy with me if I was checking the shop constantly for the next 18 hours! Good luck everyone and don't give up - I got my blue candy on the last of the 6 restocks after missing out 4 times!



Congrats! I want to finish my set SO bad haha.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

No shop crash yet?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I'm confused.. I thought  the dark candy and toothpaste were supposed to be for the fun Woods event  yet I see players selling them for TBT..


----------



## Sholee

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I'm confused.. I thought  the dark candy and toothpaste were supposed to be for the fun Woods event  yet I see players selling them for TBT..



mods/admins didn't think this event through very well
it's sad to seee~

only a handful of people can actually participate in the "event"


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> mods/admins didn't think this event through very well
> it's sad to seee~



Yeah.  Not sure they could do something to prevent it. I mean if you only are cursed when posting in the woods, you just wouldn't leave the woods.


----------



## Javocado

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I'm confused.. I thought  the dark candy and toothpaste were supposed to be for the fun Woods event  yet I see players selling them for TBT..



the struggle tryna get a toothpaste is real fam


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> mods/admins didn't think this event through very well
> it's sad to seee~
> 
> only a handful of people can actually participate in the "event"



it IS sad

they must have worked hard on it all though...with high hopes for how we'd behave

A lot of it has been fun though, so that's good


----------



## f11

Ah, I just need 1 blue candy pls


----------



## roseychuu

Sholee said:


> mods/admins didn't think this event through very well
> it's sad to seee~
> 
> only a handful of people can actually participate in the "event"


i've noticed this too. it is kind of sad to see ;;


----------



## LyraVale

Javocado said:


> the struggle tryna get a toothpaste is real fam



I knew it was you without even checking XD


----------



## Javocado

C r y s t a l said:


> Ah, I just need 1 blue candy pls



blue candy 4 green feather thx


----------



## TykiButterfree

Sholee said:


> mods/admins didn't think this event through very well
> it's sad to seee~
> 
> only a handful of people can actually participate in the "event"



It's a bummer, I want to be cursed too. And pass the curse to my friends. lol


----------



## Sholee

LyraVale said:


> it IS sad
> 
> they must have worked hard on it all though...with high hopes for how we'd behave
> 
> A lot of it has been fun though, so that's good



they should have gave out more dark candy, it expires after the event anyways, so i dont see the harm in more people having it. I'm pretty sure the mods/admins knew that the dark candy has been much demanded even before the event occured, yet they only decided to release 3 for the event. Why? I have no clue. Pretty lame-o considering there's 300+ members daily on the forums.


----------



## patriceflanders

yes instead of Halloween laughter some hoarders are trying to put a price on the fun
sad


----------



## Sanaki

1 blue candy for jeezus

- - - Post Merge - - -



patriceflanders said:


> yes instead of Halloween laughter some hoarders are trying to put a price on the fun
> sad



welcome to economics my friend


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> they should have gave out more dark candy, it expires after the event anyways, so i dont see the harm in more people having it. I'm pretty sure the mods/admins knew that the dark candy has been much demanded even before the event occured, yet they only decided to release 3 for the event. Why? I have no clue. Pretty lame-o considering there's 300+ members daily on the forums.



Yeah. I just want to own it once. I would pass it on after having it for like 5 minutes. I just want to be able to say "I had the Dark Candy once." without lying.


----------



## patriceflanders

Sholee said:


> mods/admins didn't think this event through very well
> it's sad to seee~
> 
> only a handful of people can actually participate in the "event"




even a handful is thinking very positive


----------



## LyraVale

I agree. Aside from haorders, there's also little cliques that it got stuck in. Naturally, people are going to pass to their friends only...


----------



## patriceflanders

Ahri said:


> 1 blue candy for jeezus
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to economics my friend



been in real economics for over 20y ty


----------



## TykiButterfree

LyraVale said:


> I agree. Aside from haorders, there's also little cliques that it got stuck in. Naturally, people are going to pass to their friends only...



I would help get everyone in this thread cursed!


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> I agree. Aside from haorders, there's also little cliques that it got stuck in. Naturally, people are going to pass to their friends only...



Nah, Imma find someone random.


----------



## Zulehan

By the way, as someone hinted in another topic, people who pass on the dark candy still have the curse. In other words, not all cursed members have the dark candy.


----------



## r a t

I wonder if the mods are going to do anything, like adding more candies and toothpaste as suggested before, or if they're just going to leave it D;


----------



## LyraVale

TykiButterfree said:


> I would help get everyone in this thread cursed!



I would too! It needs to get passed faster for sure, if it's gonna hit everyone. 

Maybe the toothpaste thing also didn't help. It slowed everything down.


----------



## patriceflanders

TykiButterfree said:


> I would help get everyone in this thread cursed!



me too


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zulehan said:


> By the way, as someone hinted in another topic, people who pass on the dark candy still have the curse. In other words, not all cursed members have the dark candy.



True. But they're going to most likely be cursed for a while if people keep hoarding toothpaste. Once you use it, can you send it to someone else to also use?


----------



## Guero101

no one wants to pass the curse around


----------



## device

I will give the dark candy sometime today, just be patient.​


----------



## Sanaki

Zulehan said:


> By the way, as someone hinted in another topic, people who pass on the dark candy still have the curse. In other words, not all cursed members have the dark candy.



thats what it is.. theres only like 3.. 1 candy? idk


----------



## Hyperpesta

Join me? 
http://us23.chatzy.org/34199426238540


----------



## Sholee

Zulehan said:


> By the way, as someone hinted in another topic, people who pass on the dark candy still have the curse. In other words, not all cursed members have the dark candy.



yes but 'some' people think that the dark candy will still stay in their inventory after the event, that's another reason why they're not passing it

#peoplecantread


----------



## Zulehan

Cuppycakez said:


> True. But they're going to most likely be cursed for a while if people keep hoarding toothpaste. Once you use it, can you send it to someone else to also use?


I have no idea if the toothpaste can be passed around like the dark candy.


----------



## sej

I sent you a PM btw vanishingkira


----------



## asuka

i'm confused, how are people getting 'cursed' if theres still only 3 dark candies out


----------



## sej

asuka said:


> i'm confused, how are people getting 'cursed' if theres still only 3 dark candies out



People pass on the dark candy(gift) and then they get cursed


----------



## patriceflanders

Sholee said:


> yes but 'some' people think that the dark candy will still stay in their inventory after the event, that's another reason why they're not passing it
> 
> #peoplecantread



#patienceletthedaypassonbypatience


----------



## buuunii

I missed another restock *sob*


----------



## patriceflanders

buuunii said:


> I missed another restock *sob*




just now, you mean ?


----------



## Guero101

need dark candy


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> I missed another restock *sob*



It was hours ago though.


----------



## buuunii

Well the last one CUZ I was working


----------



## LyraVale

Guero101 said:


> need dark candy



still need blue candy 

I'm always one candy behind everyone else XD

when everyone wanted green, I was after red, when everyone wanted blue, I got green, and now I'm stuck on blue...


----------



## Cuppycakez

LyraVale said:


> still need blue candy
> 
> I'm always one candy behind everyone else XD
> 
> when everyone wanted green, I was after red, when everyone wanted blue, I got green, and now I'm stuck on blue...


Sameeeeeeeeeee


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Wait, so the last one is in 16 hours?


----------



## cinny

The Hidden Owl said:


> Wait, so the last one is in 16 hours?



16 hours till it is over, I guess ?
it's just surprise restocks today.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Yeah 16 till its over.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ok, well did he say they would be impromptu or what.... I'm glad I don't have classes today. ;u;


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ok, well did he say they would be impromptu or what.... I'm glad I don't have classes today. ;u;


The shop will close 3 minutes before the restock, so look out for those. The restocks today will be randomly through the next 16 hours.


----------



## Elise

LyraVale said:


> still need blue candy
> 
> I'm always one candy behind everyone else XD
> 
> when everyone wanted green, I was after red, when everyone wanted blue, I got green, and now I'm stuck on blue...



That was me as well until a few hours ago! You'll get there eventually, I'm sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now everyone wants dark candy but I'm not going to even bother with that. It just disappears anyway!


----------



## LyraVale

Elise said:


> That was me as well until a few hours ago! You'll get there eventually, I'm sure!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And now everyone wants dark candy but I'm not going to even bother with that. It just disappears anyway!



TY for the pep talk.  It helps. I'm still trying with the shop.

Also, congrats on yours!


----------



## Elise

LyraVale said:


> TY for the pep talk.  It helps. I'm still trying with the shop.
> 
> Also, congrats on yours!



Thanks!  I think these ones will be easier to actually purchase the candy without lag if you happen to refresh the shop at just the right time. I know I (and a lot of others) missed out on quite a few before because of our internet lagging. Having it freeze while adding to your cart is the worst, as well as having it in your cart and then losing it at checkout.


----------



## LyraVale

Elise said:


> Thanks!  I think these ones will be easier to actually purchase the candy without lag if you happen to refresh the shop at just the right time. I know I (and a lot of others) missed out on quite a few before because of our internet lagging. Having it freeze while adding to your cart is the worst, as well as having it in your cart and then losing it at checkout.



yes, it's painful to get all the way to "confirm purchase" and... oopsy 

lol...oh the thrills and chills and ills 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Elise

LyraVale said:


> yes, it's painful to get all the way to "confirm purchase" and... oopsy
> 
> lol...oh the thrills and chills and ills
> 
> Happy Halloween!



Thanks! Happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Could someone Vm/Pm me when the timer comes... I will tip lol.


----------



## patriceflanders

The Hidden Owl said:


> Could someone Vm/Pm me when the timer comes... I will tip lol.



I'll try (no tip needed)


----------



## Eldin

Yay I didn't miss one while I was gone. Although I'll probably only be here for like another hour and then I won't have internet for the rest of the day. ;-;

I was planning on being home all day but then like 1000 people were like "do me a favor" and now I'm suddenly busy. ;l


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Zulehan said:


> I have no idea if the toothpaste can be passed around like the dark candy.



It's giftable so I think so

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a feeling a restock is coming by in an hour or two


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> It's giftable so I think so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have a feeling a restock is coming by in an hour or two



Is your restock sense tingling?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> Is your restock sense tingling?



Hahaha yeees it's tingling xD I hope it doesnt fail me.


----------



## Trickilicky

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hahaha yeees it's tingling xD I hope it doesnt fail me.



Me too! If I happened to be on, I'll try to grab a couple to pass on, but it being Halloween I've been off and on a lot today! Best of luck to everyone who's waiting though )


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Trickilicky said:


> Me too! If I happened to be on, I'll try to grab a couple to pass on, but it being Halloween I've been off and on a lot today! Best of luck to everyone who's waiting though )



I've been on and off too !! but briefly checking shop on my phone, I just got on PC lol. Thanks !


----------



## Cuppycakez

Come'onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn restock!


----------



## Guero101

need some dark candy though


----------



## patriceflanders

Guero101 said:


> need some dark candy though



and than pass it on to me dear


----------



## Leela

As soon as I leave, the shop will be restocked. I can feel it.


----------



## patriceflanders

Leela said:


> As soon as I leave, the shop will be restocked. I can feel it.



same feeling, should make dinner (6pm here) aggggrrrr


----------



## Guero101

patriceflanders said:


> and than pass it on to me dear



hey I know you! your also on the website ACUKE


----------



## Leela

I wish people would pass them on. I will if I get one  I have to have dinner in half an hour...


----------



## patriceflanders

Guero101 said:


> hey I know you! your also on the website ACUKE



YES DARLING I AM

gosh freaked me out for a sec, thought you were one of my students.... gosh

- - - Post Merge - - -

and you are ?


----------



## Guero101

patriceflanders said:


> YES DARLING I AM
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and you are ?



I kmew it! haha yes I am


----------



## Dork

aw i passed mine to VanishingKira. Idk where it is now tho o:

JOIN THE SKELETON ARMY


----------



## LilD

Want that dark candy in my inventory, it will make being at work more enjoyable


----------



## Guero101

Faybun said:


> aw i passed mine to VanishingKira. Idk where it is now tho o:
> 
> JOIN THE SKELETON ARMY



passed what?


----------



## patriceflanders

Guero101 said:


> I kmew it! haha yes I am



let me know who you are by sending me a pm in acuke


----------



## Guero101

patriceflanders said:


> let me know who you are by sending me a pm in acuke



same username as the one here


----------



## Javocado

Finally cured woot woot!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Kira said he's keeping it until a restock. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Finally cured woot woot!



Yayyy!


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> Finally cured woot woot!



welcome back brotha


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Javocado said:


> Finally cured woot woot!


JAVOC HAS RETURNED


----------



## LilD

Javocado said:


> Finally cured woot woot!



Welcome back! What's it like being a ghost?


----------



## Javocado

Nyx81 said:


> Welcome back! What's it like being a ghost?



It was unboooorable


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Javocado said:


> It was unboooorable


no


----------



## patriceflanders

The Hidden Owl said:


> no




do you still need a PM ? 'cause I might need one now (kids hungry for dinner)...


----------



## Guero101

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dark candy


----------



## Trickilicky

Guero101 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dark candy



Haunted Stalking Thread!!


----------



## LilD

Ahh! The curse is spreading WATCH OUT


----------



## patriceflanders

Guero101 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dark candy




can you still do stuff while cursed ???
like shopping  ???


----------



## The Hidden Owl

patriceflanders said:


> do you still need a PM ? 'cause I might need one now (kids hungry for dinner)...


I'll let you know ^^


----------



## patriceflanders

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'll let you know ^^



ok dear / going off for a bit


----------



## Alienfish

Guero101 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dark candy



yay!


----------



## patriceflanders

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'll let you know ^^



ahhh they are not hungry anymore ("maybe in 15min") .... : so back for a bit


----------



## Eldin

I'm heading out the door now and will be gone until tomorrow, so it looks like no restock for me. 

If somebody happens to get an extra blue and would sell it to me for a _not-insane_ price, please shoot me a PM because I would really like to complete the set.

Good luck guys! c:


----------



## Shirohibiki

lol people were seriously selling the dark candy/toothpaste??????? _wow_


----------



## Sholee

Shirohibiki said:


> lol people were seriously selling the dark candy/toothpaste??????? _wow_



they're LAME-O's!


----------



## lazuli

Shirohibiki said:


> lol people were seriously selling the dark candy/toothpaste??????? _wow_



yyyup. halloween SUCKS this year


----------



## Cuppycakez

patriceflanders said:


> ahhh they are not hungry anymore ("maybe in 15min") .... : so back for a bit



I do that all the time. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> lol people were seriously selling the dark candy/toothpaste??????? _wow_



Sure are.


----------



## Toot

Sholee said:


> they're LAME-O's!


Lame-O's? Lol okay then.
I wish it was permanent.


----------



## patriceflanders

Cuppycakez said:


> I do that all the time. XD




oh you're one of those too   

- - - Post Merge - - -

COME OOOOOOOOOOOOOOON WITH THAT RESTOCK


----------



## Maruchan

Shirohibiki said:


> lol people were seriously selling the dark candy/toothpaste??????? _wow_



Oh hey congrats to a new cursed person XD
I heard there are free toothpaste in The Woods.


----------



## patriceflanders

Eldin said:


> I'm heading out the door now and will be gone until tomorrow, so it looks like no restock for me.
> 
> If somebody happens to get an extra blue and would sell it to me for a _not-insane_ price, please shoot me a PM because I would really like to complete the set.
> 
> Good luck guys! c:



sure, although I must say I have verrrrry little faith for myself too in the matter


----------



## device

I have got three people waiting now for dark candy, but we are spreading like wild fire.

Feel free to message me if you want to have the dark candy for a few minutes but you must give it back so we can spread.​


----------



## lazuli

im not cool enough to be cursed
ALSO JOIN THIS CHAT EVERYBODY DIED: LINK


----------



## patriceflanders

VanishingKira said:


> I have got three people waiting now for dark candy, but we are spreading like wild fire.
> 
> Feel free to message me if you want to have the dark candy for a few minutes but you must give it back so we can spread.​



can one still shop while cursed    ?


----------



## lazuli

patriceflanders said:


> can one still shop while cursed    ?



probably, itd be kinda dumb not to


----------



## patriceflanders

computertrash said:


> probably, itd be kinda dumb not to



wouldn't surprise me though, what's a few people less when they're about a 100 lurkers per candy


----------



## Cuppycakez

This thread had like 100 pages or less before Halloween....


----------



## patriceflanders

yep, a pity we don't get a bell for every post


----------



## TykiButterfree

I want candy! Da da da ba da da! Come on restock, please?


----------



## patriceflanders

my eyes are getting smaller by the minute, gazing at the screen non stop
surely going to need glasses after this


----------



## Cuppycakez

patriceflanders said:


> my eyes are getting smaller by the minute, gazing at the screen non stop
> surely going to need glasses after this


NUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu your cursed.


----------



## Guero101

any restocks yet?


----------



## patriceflanders

Guero101 said:


> any restocks yet?



NOOOOOOOPE


----------



## starlark

patriceflanders said:


> NOOOOOOOPE



YOU GOT CURSED CONGRATS

please celebrate halloween responsibly


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I've been on for like 3 hours and no restock.


----------



## patriceflanders

starlark said:


> YOU GOT CURSED CONGRATS
> 
> please celebrate halloween responsibly



I did darling; kept the candy like 10 sec and sent it on...


----------



## lazuli

The Hidden Owl said:


> I've been on for like 3 hours and no restock.



there was one like 5 hours ago i think? eh


----------



## Sholee

either there's not going to be many restocks today OR there will be more restocks with a shorter time frame in btwn each other this evening

maybe they're waiting for kiddies to get home from school?


----------



## patriceflanders

The Hidden Owl said:


> I've been on for like 3 hours and no restock.



I've been gazing at the shop for nearly 6h now, patience is a virtue (I heard)


----------



## lazuli

Sholee said:


> either there's not going to be many restocks today OR there will be more restocks with a shorter time frame in btwn each other this evening
> 
> maybe they're waiting for kiddies to get home from school?



nnah its just random. never said a set schedule or anything


----------



## patriceflanders

Sholee said:


> either there's not going to be many restocks today OR there will be more restocks with a shorter time frame in btwn each other this evening
> 
> maybe they're waiting for kiddies to get home from school?



that would be USA kiddies than, it's 7:30 pm here


----------



## lazuli

i thought halloween was an american holiday anyways.


----------



## Gosalyne

I got a blue candy from a very generous person.
Then a dark candy from another *ermmm* generous person.
A good day for haunting, after all...


----------



## Maruchan

*awaiting patiently for the dark candy & the curse*


----------



## Witch

Justin said:


> Just to get it out of the way now: There is no game or riddles with Halloween or The Woods this year. We've only done that once, and we can't always do it; we chose to focus on the Fair instead this year.
> 
> We also have a tendency to "one-up" ourselves every event causing expectations to rise to implausible levels, so maybe this is a good lesson to not expect something super extravagant every single event! Our apologies if you did expect something identical to last year but at no point did we ever indicate that would be the case.



Oooh... bye, bye dusty scroll and ancient latern... to halloween 2015 lol


----------



## patriceflanders

Gosalyne said:


> I got a blue candy from a very generous person.
> Then a dark candy from another *ermmm* generous person.
> A good day for haunting, after all...




you've been blessed sweetie

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> NUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu your cursed.





I am actually


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, I'm done with the woods.....


----------



## patriceflanders

computertrash said:


> i thought halloween was an american holiday anyways.



one of those, are you ???

__________

anyways, it has a Celtic origin !


----------



## Frances-Simoun

No restooock? Dx


----------



## patriceflanders

ah well, what's another hour ?


----------



## LyraVale

Frances-Simoun said:


> No restooock? Dx



They're busy. Dealing with dark candy shenanigans lol


----------



## catarinalucio

Can someone help me? I've had 2 red candies in my cart since yesterday but there's obviously nothing there :/ but it won't go away!


----------



## device

catarinalucio said:


> Can someone help me? I've had 2 red candies in my cart since yesterday but there's obviously nothing there :/ but it won't go away!



Just have to go to checkout and click confirm if you do not want them.​


----------



## patriceflanders

catarinalucio said:


> Can someone help me? I've had 2 red candies in my cart since yesterday but there's obviously nothing there :/ but it won't go away!



have you tried totally logging off (probably) ???


----------



## Zulehan

catarinalucio said:


> Can someone help me? I've had 2 red candies in my cart since yesterday but there's obviously nothing there :/ but it won't go away!


I imagine you tried checking out anyway?


----------



## Amissapanda

catarinalucio said:


> Can someone help me? I've had 2 red candies in my cart since yesterday but there's obviously nothing there :/ but it won't go away!



Just go to the checkout and click "Confirm Purchase" even though nothing is there. It'll fix your cart.


----------



## LyraVale

catarinalucio said:


> Can someone help me? I've had 2 red candies in my cart since yesterday but there's obviously nothing there :/ but it won't go away!



even if you confirm purchase? I did that before and it cleared it...

or wait and do it when they restock and you might get them...but lots of people tried that and no one ever said it worked


----------



## asuka

VanishingKira said:


> Just have to go to checkout and click confirm if you do not want them.​



ayy kira, i can't respond to your msg cause your inbox is full. ;w;


----------



## catarinalucio

OH MY GOD I ACCIDENTALLY DISCARDED MY RED CANDY :O WHAT DO I DO? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I emptied my cart but I just got rid of my red candy. KILL ME.


----------



## patriceflanders

catarinalucio said:


> OH MY GOD I ACCIDENTALLY DISCARDED MY RED CANDY :O WHAT DO I DO?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I emptied my cart but I just got rid of my red candy. KILL ME.



ai (why is that button there anyways ?) !!!

love your signature btw


----------



## catarinalucio

there's no way I can get it back??? Not even if I contact the forum admin? ;_________________;
Thank you!


----------



## patriceflanders

catarinalucio said:


> there's no way I can get it back??? Not even if I contact the forum admin? ;_________________;
> Thank you!




wouldn't hurt you to ask
I'm sorry I really have no idea

come folks, who knows about the inventory buttons ????


----------



## nard

catarinalucio said:


> there's no way I can get it back??? Not even if I contact the forum admin? ;_________________;
> Thank you!



There's a way to get it back...


hope u like it bb <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

asuka said:


> ayy kira, i can't respond to your msg cause your inbox is full. ;w;



Same. :O


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Hmm.. Was hoping to catch a restock before I went to sleep.. 

Goodday/night everyone. Have a happy Halloween ~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Hmm.. Was hoping to catch a restock before I went to sleep..
> 
> Goodday/night everyone. Have a happy Halloween ~


Thanks!


----------



## catarinalucio

Fuzzling is an amazing person and just sent me one ;____; THANK YOU SO MUCH
<3


----------



## device

I have cleared inbox, sorry about that.​


----------



## patriceflanders

Fuzzling said:


> There's a way to get it back...
> 
> 
> hope u like it bb <3





GOSH YOU'RE SWEET


----------



## catarinalucio

Fuzzling said:


> There's a way to get it back...
> 
> 
> hope u like it bb <3



<3 I can't thank you enough aw


----------



## patriceflanders

catarinalucio said:


> Fuzzling is an amazing person and just sent me one ;____; THANK YOU SO MUCH
> <3



watch out w/ those buttons !!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyways while we are at it : what happens if you click configure ?


----------



## catarinalucio

patriceflanders said:


> watch out w/ those buttons !!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> anyways while we are at it : what happens if you click configure ?



I'll probably never click anything ever again omg I almost screamed when that happened holy mother of god
;__;


----------



## nard

someone curse me pls


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Fuzzling said:


> someone curse me pls


CURSE YOU


----------



## Darkbrussel

how is it when you're cursed by the candy?


----------



## r a t

Darkbrussel said:


> how is it when you're cursed by the candy?



Not much happens


----------



## Guero101

Darkbrussel said:


> how is it when you're cursed by the candy?



Heeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeee


----------



## patriceflanders

Darkbrussel said:


> how is it when you're cursed by the candy?




as dark as winter in Norway 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Guero101 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeee




boo

__________

gosh, please any restock yet ????


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

These restocks must be trick because one hasn't happened lately


----------



## Cuppycakez

I got cursed!


----------



## patriceflanders

thought maybe on 13:13 but nothing


----------



## catarinalucio

oh my god, I've been waiting for a restock for HOURS
what the hell
I want my blue candy *wipes tear*


----------



## Klinkguin

I hope there is a restock soon.


----------



## Sanaki

i feel that lmao

welp.. im prob gonna have to end up buying one


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ahri said:


> i feel that lmao
> 
> welp.. im prob gonna have to end up buying one



I wish I could just buy one.


----------



## patriceflanders

d*mn, kids coming over, all dressed up -


----------



## r a t

I'm sure it's been like 7 hours since the last restock


----------



## catarinalucio

TykiButterfree said:


> I wish I could just buy one.



me too /.\


----------



## Cuppycakez

Antlers said:


> I'm sure it's been like 7 hours since the last restock



I know it's been at LEAST 6


----------



## catarinalucio

Are we seriously going to spend our whole day here
It's already 7.28pm where I live
What the hell man


----------



## patriceflanders

Cuppycakez said:


> I know it's been at LEAST 6



longer


----------



## TykiButterfree

Just release like 500 of everything.


----------



## Sholee

24 hour clock of surprise restocks has been prob the most stressful for you guys


----------



## patriceflanders

this is horror, the immobility


----------



## catarinalucio

curse the day I got into this whole collectible thing omg (which was yesterday btw)


----------



## patriceflanders

catarinalucio said:


> curse the day I got into this whole collectible thing omg (which was yesterday btw)




haha

____


come on Justin, it's 8:32pm in Brussels


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

TykiButterfree said:


> Just release like 500 of everything.



Sounds like a good idea since it would give everyone a chance to get candy.


----------



## Sanaki

catarinalucio said:


> curse the day I got into this whole collectible thing omg (which was yesterday btw)



this exactly lmfao

ever since the beach party stuff


----------



## Cuppycakez

TykiButterfree said:


> Just release like 500 of everything.



yeah I agree!


----------



## patriceflanders

Cuppycakez said:


> yeah I agree!




would be perfect 
500 in like about 5 min from now (tops)


--- edit : make that 10, again kids at the door


----------



## Sanaki

lol it would make the candies like worthless


----------



## catarinalucio

Ahri said:


> this exactly lmfao
> 
> ever since the beach party stuff



This is hELL
I don't know how you guys do it, always creeping around the shop
omg I'm so screwed


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ahri said:


> lol it would make the candies like worthless



Not to me. lol But I do have to leave for work soon. I would like one more chance to try again.


----------



## patriceflanders

you guys don't have kids coming over ?????


----------



## Sanaki

its only 3:37, they come in a little while.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ahri said:


> its only 3:37, they come in a little while.


It's only 12:40 where we are.


----------



## patriceflanders

pitch dark here already
they keep coming
(going to pretend not being home   )


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nope, Our roads to busy.


----------



## Sanaki

yes ppl live in different time zones


----------



## patriceflanders

now I hate my driveway being soooo long
oh gosh, turning down the lights
sure they'll restock once I'm out there w/ that candy


----------



## Cory

some take dark candy away from kira


----------



## Maruchan

catarinalucio said:


> This is hELL
> I don't know how you guys do it, always creeping around the shop
> omg I'm so screwed



That's why this thread has 734+ pages.
It has went 'quiet(er)' now as most have relocated to private chats outside of this forum.


----------



## patriceflanders

Cory said:


> some take dark candy away from kira


----------



## device

I accidentally sent my dark candy to Justin.​


----------



## Fawning

is there a new chatzy, guys? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanishingKira said:


> I accidentally sent my dark candy to Justin.​



rip you


----------



## Zuko

Someone curse meh :u:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zuko said:


> Someone curse meh :u:



Someone UNcurse me! ;-;


----------



## Fawning

Zuko said:


> Someone curse meh :u:



I wanna be cursed too ;__;


----------



## patriceflanders

Maruchan said:


> That's why this thread has 734+ pages.
> It has went 'quiet(er)' now as most have relocated to private chats outside of this forum.



please talk me through this 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fawning said:


> I wanna be cursed too ;__;



curse ? you're blessed: look at all that candy


----------



## Frances-Simoun

VanishingKira said:


> I accidentally sent my dark candy to Justin.​



Omg LOOOL


----------



## TykiButterfree

Unless there is a restock later, I'm out. All that waiting for nothing. :'(


----------



## patriceflanders

VanishingKira said:


> I accidentally sent my dark candy to Justin.​




no wonder there's no restock


----------



## nard

curse meeee please



i wanna try it out :c


----------



## sej

Come onnnnn restock! D:


----------



## Kammeh

sum1 curse mi


----------



## Juudai

Happy Halloween guys~~
hope you get some candy<3


----------



## catarinalucio

gUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSSSS
check the shop


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Juudai said:


> Happy Halloween guys~~
> hope you get some candy<3


Me too lol... I am aiming for a blue.

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES YES YES


----------



## DeMarzi

Do I aim for a blue or a green... DECISIONS.


----------



## nard

TIMER IS UP YO


----------



## The Hidden Owl

;-; I refreshed too soon and they were all gone...


----------



## Sholee

lolsss went to the bathroom and missed the restock!
if anyone has any extras, i'm trying to do a big giveaway~


----------



## Shirohibiki

im so glad i didnt keep enough bells on hand, that way i wasnt tempted to get more candies

grats to whoever got em


----------



## catarinalucio

I HAD IT IN MY CART
WHYYYYYYY
:'(


----------



## Slayer_Buffy

Only enough bells for one.


----------



## patriceflanders

NADA AGAIN !!!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Dangit I have to leave.


----------



## Sanaki

2 greens.. had a blue in cart but u know the rest lmao

site lag is so op


----------



## Fawning

too slow ;____;


----------



## DeMarzi

Man, the race for the blue is insane! I always get it in my cart and confirm the purchase, but I never get it. I was lucky enough to go back and get a green at least.

Who are the lucky folks who snagged a blue?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I really need a blue candy...


----------



## Sholee

did sheniqua get them all again


----------



## SharJoY

I am having the worst luck, I always pick the register that has a very slow cashier


----------



## gnoixaim

WHO BOUGHT THE DARK CANDY? I'm dumb, I obviously did. rip


----------



## Kammeh

gnoixaim said:


> WHO BOUGHT THE DARK CANDY?



I'm wondering that too lel


----------



## sej

Got a red candy. That's all I wanted cause I already have full set and wanted to give others a chance


----------



## catarinalucio

Sholee said:


> did sheniqua get them all again



Who's sheniqua? I see this name everywhere now /.\


----------



## badcrumbs

Holy wow, I managed to get a blue, green, and two reds this time...
Every other time I was lucky to even load the page! XD


----------



## device

I got five green candies and at least fifteen red candies possibly more, have not checked.​


----------



## f11

I just need a blue ={


----------



## The Hidden Owl

C r y s t a l said:


> I just need a blue ={


Ikr


----------



## nard

ugh i told myself i wasnt going back



but i did



and yet more disappointment...




just want a blue ... ;n;


----------



## Sholee

VanishingKira said:


> I got five green candies and at least fifteen red candies possibly more, have not checked.​



why do you always say how many you bought? it makes people feel bad when they get 0
sounds like bragging?


----------



## Gracelia

C r y s t a l said:


> I just need a blue ={



rip me too

ppl stop announcing the timer plsok thx


----------



## patriceflanders

VanishingKira said:


> I got five green candies and at least fifteen red candies possibly more, have not checked.​




how is that even possible ???


----------



## Kammeh

VanishingKira said:


> I got five green candies and at least fifteen red candies possibly more, have not checked.​



omg you're gonna get cavities


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> why do you always say how many you bought? it makes people feel bad when they get 0
> sounds like bragging?



they only brag when they get stuff, but  qq and ask someone to get things when not. ~_~


----------



## Klinkguin

Congrats to people who got candies ^-^ once again I didn't manage to get anything, but I'm cool I have a double set of candies.


----------



## gnoixaim

Sholee said:


> why do you always say how many you bought? it makes people feel bad when they get 0
> sounds like bragging?



He wants buyers to pm him, lmao


----------



## catarinalucio

I just want a blue candy... goddamnit.


----------



## DeMarzi

People who buy multiples on purpose might be getting them for a friend or be doing a giveaway... don't judge.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i have to say, the insufferable lag is back; this morning it was gone, but i guess this is what happens when the entire site is here ):


----------



## patriceflanders

*PLEASE SOMEBODY SELL ME A PEACH SO I CAN GET OVER THIS CANDYYYYYYYY*


----------



## nard

the only thing is


the long "adding to cart" thing



without that i wouldve had a blue a long tiem ago


----------



## The Hidden Owl

What really ticked me off was that I waited like a second after the timer turned zero and it just refreshed back to the timer. ugh.


----------



## Coach

Was there just a restock?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Coach said:


> Was there just a restock?



yes indeed there was


----------



## sej

Fuzzling said:


> the only thing is
> 
> 
> the long "adding to cart" thing
> 
> 
> 
> without that i wouldve had a blue a long tiem ago



Same! It takes sooooooooo long!!


----------



## patriceflanders

Coach said:


> Was there just a restock?


YES like 5 min ago something ...


----------



## badcrumbs

The Hidden Owl said:


> What really ticked me off was that I waited like a second after the timer turned zero and it just refreshed back to the timer. ugh.



Mine did that too, but somehow still managed to get candy.


----------



## catarinalucio

Fuzzling said:


> the only thing is
> 
> 
> the long "adding to cart" thing
> 
> 
> 
> without that i wouldve had a blue a long tiem ago



me too ;__;
I was so close


----------



## Coach

It would happen when I decided to eat. .-.

Oh well, back to lurkig until another restock. It's not like I've been waiting for 7 hours or anything...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I almost had that dark candy Dx
I made it to the checkout with it still in my cart but someone Beat me to the button... >_>


----------



## catarinalucio

Coach said:


> It would happen when I decided to eat. .-.
> 
> Oh well, back to lurkig until another restock. It's not like I've been waiting for 7 hours or anything...



wow that sucks, I'm so sorry ;-;


----------



## rubyy

THAT ADDING TO CART THING

THE DARK CANDY WAS IN MY HANDS
lol bye #done 

unless the yellow letter suddenly gets restocked


----------



## sej

Fuzzling said:


> the only thing is
> 
> 
> the long "adding to cart" thing
> 
> 
> 
> without that i wouldve had a blue a long tiem ago



Sent you a red candy for free


----------



## pengutango

Lag sucks. That's the problem when it's announced and NOT completely random... :/ Too many people are refreshing at the same time. I dunno if I'm the only one with this issue, but what loads the slowest for me is switching shops and adding stuff to the cart.


----------



## patriceflanders

I have been on for like 12h in a row... so done now / going to spend eve with kids (or what's left of it)


----------



## sej

pengutango said:


> Lag sucks. That's the problem when it's announced and NOT completely random... :/ Too many people are refreshing at the same time. I dunno if I'm the only one with this issue, but what loads the slowest for me is switching shops and adding stuff to the cart.



Yep, that's what lets me down ;/


----------



## Sanaki

yep i had blue candy and dark candy in cart lmao

but lag op


----------



## Guero101

I missed the restock? oh booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! hehehe


----------



## lazuli

pengutango said:


> Lag sucks. That's the problem when it's announced and NOT completely random... :/ Too many people are refreshing at the same time. I dunno if I'm the only one with this issue, but what loads the slowest for me is switching shops and adding stuff to the cart.



thats the same for everybody duh

i dont have any TBT anyways hahha aha....


----------



## Sholee

BOYCOTT THE CART​


----------



## roseychuu

wait, there was a restock?

man, i knew I would miss one while I was out ;;


----------



## nard

Sej said:


> Sent you a red candy for free



ty <3


----------



## Frances-Simoun

**** it I'm out can't believe I missed the restock -.-


----------



## starlark

dear mods

listen to sholee and remove the cart

stop humoring the sheniquas ;_;


----------



## LyraVale

lol, who IS anyone anymore! Dern cursed candy...

I totally missed the restock after 4/5 hours of checking. XD

I feel for everyone who missed AGAIN. I'm just so grateful to Libra, Chibi, and Kira for helping save me from this lag monster.


----------



## gnoixaim

Don't use the shop until they take the cart away then


----------



## Hyperpesta

Missed it whilst i was puking in a bucket.


----------



## starlark

gnoixaim said:


> Don't use the shop until they take the cart away then



So basically you want me to wait for something that may never happen and hope no one gets my loot?

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Shirohibiki

starlark said:


> dear mods
> 
> listen to sholee and remove the cart
> 
> stop humoring the sheniquas ;_;



may i just ask who came up with the term "sheniqua" and why


----------



## lazuli

Hyperpesta said:


> Missed it whilst i was puking in a bucket.



OH GROSS JOSH ARE YOU OK


----------



## nard

Hyperpesta said:


> Missed it whilst i was puking in a bucket.



dont u have enough candy,,,? like cmon stop sheniqua


/going trick or treating and will have a breakdown if someone gives me a candy in a blue wrapper


----------



## lazuli

Shirohibiki said:


> may i just ask who came up with the term "sheniqua" and why



wasnt it guero101 aor whoever


----------



## Guero101

The Sheniqua name still lives on! I choose a wonderful name [:


----------



## Zane

Hyperpesta said:


> Missed it whilst i was puking in a bucket.



fortunately I did all my puking yesterday 

Finally got the two I wanted so good luck to the rest of you, one less person hanging around to make it lag. ;D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Guero101 said:


> The Sheniqua name still lives on! I choose a wonderful name [:



was there a reason you chose it or just because?


----------



## Hyperpesta

Fuzzling said:


> dont u have enough candy,,,? like cmon stop sheniqua
> 
> 
> /going trick or treating and will have a breakdown if someone gives me a candy in a blue wrapper



I Was going to do a huge candy giveaway.


----------



## starlark

i'd still choose la'quisha over sheniqua

you wait til the black friday TBT sale then erry one dies


----------



## Skyfall

What time was the last restock?


----------



## badcrumbs

Guero101 said:


> The Sheniqua name still lives on! I choose a wonderful name [:



It always makes me think of that One Track Mike song .... *Shaniqua Dont Live Here No More*


----------



## Sanaki

like 10 minutes ago Skyfall


----------



## Skyfall

Ahri said:


> like 10 minutes ago Skyfall



Doh.    Thx for letting me know.


----------



## SharJoY

Skyfall said:


> What time was the last restock?



around 4:05 - 4:09


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> BOYCOTT THE CART​





starlark said:


> dear mods
> 
> listen to sholee and remove the cart
> 
> stop humoring the sheniquas ;_;



Please consider Sholee & starlark's suggestion ~
Remove the bloody cart ~~

and in other news, I *finally* FINALLY managed to get my OWN 5 Green Candies ;__;
This first time ever, in days, that I have relatively minimum lag, 
so minimum that I am actually able to return to shop and actually buy stuff. /vent


----------



## Skyfall

Hmm, now I'm tapping my feet.  When is the "new" candy or collectible going to launch?  Halloween is slipping away.  (I hope that one has a huge number so that everyone can get one.)


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Hmm, now I'm tapping my feet.  When is the "new" candy or collectible going to launch?  Halloween is slipping away.  (I hope that one has a huge number so that everyone can get one.)



it'll prob be like 20

justin likes to see us cry tears of blood


----------



## nard

Ayyy



if the mystery collectible appears and im still offline, could someone pick one up for me and ill pay em back?


----------



## lazuli

i remember this morning after i bought a red and green, i went back to shop and got more reds TWICE haha.


----------



## starlark

i'm actually praying they reuse the dusty lantern just so i can get it
but what if i haven't posted enough
what if they take my desperateness on board and _*DON'T*_?

god the last tree ghost is such a jerk i took 10 minutes out of my day practising my spooky voice line and i sent it to them like 10 hours ago ._.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

If ONLY people didn't sell them for such an obnoxious price in the MP TT__TT I want to get two blue candies :'c


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> it'll prob be like 20
> 
> justin likes to see us cry tears of blood



Yeah... I always hope, but you know, it will probably be "rare".    I like the bee.  Very cute!


----------



## Justin

There is no new candy.

Dark Candy is the "experimental candy". You guys read into things too much!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

wait oh. i thought the toothpaste was the mystery collectible...?

edit: AND JUSTIN JUST ANSWERED IT FOR ME LOL


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> There is no new candy.
> 
> Dark Candy is the "experimental candy". You guys read into things too much!!



it sounded like there was going to be a NEW one, the dark candy has already been around previously, what is there to experiment on?


----------



## Zuko

-Wants to be cursed-
-Missed restock. again-
No blue candy left-
-Cries-


----------



## Sholee

Zuko said:


> -Wants to be cursed-
> -Missed restock. again-
> No blue candy left-
> -Cries-



yess keep crying! it's what sheniqua drinks!


----------



## rubyy

Zuko said:


> -Wants to be cursed-
> -Missed restock. again-
> No blue candy left-
> -Cries-



trust me 
you don't want to be cursed


----------



## Justin

Sholee said:


> it sounded like there was going to be a NEW one, the dark candy has already been around previously, what is there to experiment on?



Curse!!!


----------



## catarinalucio

I was cursed /.\


----------



## Skyfall

Justin said:


> There is no new candy.
> 
> Dark Candy is the "experimental candy". You guys read into things too much!!



Oy!  

Thanks Justin for clarifying, at least I can stop stalking like crazy.  And it's been pretty crazy this week.


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Oy!
> 
> Thanks Justin for clarifying, at least I can stop stalking like crazy.  And it's been pretty crazy this week.



yeah same~
back to playing fantasy life


----------



## Debra

Heh, just noticed there's a fourth dark candy out there.

woOoOo.


----------



## nard

CURSE ME JUSTIN



also dis blue candy yo


----------



## Zuko

Sholee said:


> yeah same~
> back to playing fantasy life



YAY FOR FANTASY LIFE. SOOO GOOOD


----------



## catarinalucio

Debra said:


> Heh, just noticed there's a fourth dark candy out there.
> 
> woOoOo.



I'm pretty sure that fourth dark candy is mine since Justin the admin just gave me a dark candy and cursed me!
;-;


----------



## Zuko

catarinalucio said:


> I'm pretty sure that fourth dark candy is mine since Justin the admin just gave me a dark candy and cursed me!
> ;-;



Cough, curseme cough


----------



## Maruchan

*waves*
If anyone needs to re-home their Dark Candy / Curse, please send it this way~~~~~

*waves some more*


----------



## Sholee

i m cursedd!


----------



## Zuko

Sholee said:


> i m cursedd!



Poor you.


----------



## Sholee

Maruchan said:


> *waves*
> If anyone needs to re-home their Dark Candy / Curse, please send it this way~~~~~
> 
> *waves some more*



sent


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just got home to see my candy set was complete! Thanks so much to everyone who helped me <3


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> sent



;_____; Sankyuuuuuuuuu

I am now a fresh new cursed person #47688 <3 <3

*runs around happily*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Someone currse meee pleasse.


----------



## catarinalucio

If someone gets a toothpaste can they send it to me? ;-; help meeee. I'll give it back right away 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zuko said:


> Cough, curseme cough



I just saw this, I'm sorry 
I sent it to Fuzzling!
You can ask him who he sent it to


----------



## Zuko

catarinalucio said:


> If someone gets a toothpaste can they send it to me? ;-; help meeee. I'll give it back right away
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this, I'm sorry
> I sent it to Fuzzling!
> You can ask him who he sent it to



It's ok....


----------



## patriceflanders

catarinalucio said:


> If someone gets a toothpaste can they send it to me? ;-; help meeee. I'll give it back right away
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this, I'm sorry
> I sent it to Fuzzling!
> You can ask him who he sent it to




IN NEED OF IT TOOOOOOOO


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wait what happnes if you don't get it when the event is over?


----------



## Hibiki

What does the dark candy even do? I don't understand.


----------



## patriceflanders

come on folks need to get this curse off, it's nearly midnight here


----------



## Maruchan

Hibiki said:


> What does the dark candy even do? I don't understand.



Kind of like playing tag, you pass / gift it along.
See how my ava/sidebar is all greyed out, and I'm just a mere #?

Go to The Woods section in the forums and see more. Have fun & Happy Halloween !!


----------



## SharJoY

I have been cursed.....I will share this curse.....you are forewarned......


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

mysticoma said:


> I have been cursed.....I will share this curse.....you are forewarned......



Share it withh meee


----------



## Peisinoe

Dun dun dun


----------



## buuunii

I'm cursed ;-;


----------



## Debra

Stina said:


> Dun dun dun


Oh noes, we are surrounded by the curse. We must escape!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yayy i'm cursed! Not sure if I should be happy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kay who wants to be cursed?


----------



## Hibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yayy i'm cursed! Not sure if I should be happy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Kay who wants to be cursed?




Can you curse me?


----------



## Peisinoe

Sure


----------



## Darkbrussel

i wanna see how it works o-o


----------



## SharJoY

Could I borrow someone tube of toothpaste, I have candy and coffee breath


----------



## NSFW

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yayy i'm cursed! Not sure if I should be happy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Kay who wants to be cursed?



thank u


----------



## Hibiki

Can someone curse me?


----------



## Peisinoe

Dead


----------



## Libra

Stina said:


> Dun dun dun



Awesomesauce, you're cursed!


----------



## NSFW

Stina said:


> Dead



dead buddies


----------



## lazuli

dead people everywhere
spooks


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

computertrash said:


> dead people everywhere
> spooks



Hope you're next . Join usss


----------



## Hibiki

If I get cursed will something cool happen.?


----------



## NSFW

Hibiki said:


> If I get cursed will something cool happen.?



no


----------



## starlark

Hibiki said:


> If I get cursed will something cool happen.?



*yes*
ye its cool 2 have ur collectibles stolen and ur username replaced and your avvie and siggie removed 8(


----------



## Hibiki

O, what will happen? ;o


----------



## starlark

Hibiki said:


> O, what will happen? ;o



highlight all the text in my post


----------



## lazuli

I SHALL NEVER BECOME A GHOST.
i must prepare for the skeleton war


----------



## Hibiki

Oop, missed that haha. A well, have fun being cursed gais. Heh.


----------



## starlark

Hibiki said:


> Oop, missed that haha. A well, have fun being cursed gais. Heh.



you wimp xD


----------



## Hibiki

starlark said:


> you wimp xD



Wimp... Initiative.

I like to tell my self they are the same thing.


----------



## nard

yaay got cursed and sent my candy to lyravale >


----------



## Vizionari

I'd like to see what it's like to be cursed.


----------



## LyraVale

Fuzzling said:


> yaay got cursed and sent my candy to lyravale >



yeah you killed me dead x.x


----------



## Frances-Simoun

We're already dead waiting for restock.... x.x


----------



## Starmanfan

I want to be cursed. Just so I can fit in


----------



## Cuppycakez

What did I miss?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Hey, what happened while I was gone? 

And wow that's a lot of cursed people.


----------



## Cuppycakez

ADanishMuffin said:


> Hey, what happened while I was gone?
> 
> And wow that's a lot of cursed people.


Uhh, One restock I think. And I don't think there will be another one for a while.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Missed the blue, but now I'm a ghost too<3


----------



## r a t

Did you guys get what you wanted? o;


----------



## Cuppycakez

What? I went to the shop JUST in time and missed the blue. ;-; can someone be a friend and trade me 1 blue for 3 red? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Antlers said:


> Did you guys get what you wanted? o;



No.


----------



## Guero101

Missed the Booooooooooooooo but I'm still a ghost


----------



## Cuppycakez

Antlers said:


> Did you guys get what you wanted? o;



No.


----------



## device

I am so happy right now.

Three blue candies, seven green candies and another ten red candies. Fifty five candies from the shop today, I can sleep in peace.​


----------



## gnoixaim

VanishingKira said:


> I am so happy right now.
> 
> Three blue candies, seven green candies and another ten red candies. Fifty five candies from the shop today, I can sleep in peace.​


Wow, so cool. Good for you /thumbs up


----------



## device

gnoixaim said:


> Wow, so cool. Good for you /thumbs up



Thank you so much, good night everybody. Will be doing a giveaway in the next week, look out for that.​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

VanishingKira said:


> I am so happy right now.
> 
> Three blue candies, seven green candies and another ten red candies. Fifty five candies from the shop today, I can sleep in peace.​



Congrats on getting those candies!


----------



## Mao

Wait did I just miss a restock lol
Oh well. Already got what a wanted (from last year because I suck)


----------



## nard

aahhh


I JUST MISSED ITT


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I just missed a restock?

whyyy


----------



## Coach

How many candies were restocked?


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm happy now. It took about 8 tries in all these restocks, but I finally managed to buy blue candy.


----------



## nard

ugh


at this point im begging



id really appreciate it if someone gifted me an extra blue candy lying around... ;n;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> I'm happy now. It took about 8 tries in all these restocks, but I finally managed to buy blue candy.



Fear the curse, Amissa muahaha xD


----------



## rosabelle

Okay... Almost everyone is cursed and now I have to quote them to find out who they are D:


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Fear the curse, Amissa muahaha xD



Finally get happy and then I get cursed. :<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> Finally get happy and then I get cursed. :<



I didn't think getting cursed would be this mundane -_- xD


----------



## Guero101

VanishingKira said:


> I am so happy right now.
> 
> Three blue candies, seven green candies and another ten red candies. Fifty five candies from the shop today, I can sleep in peace.​



SHENIQUA


----------



## Shirohibiki

rosabelle said:


> Okay... Almost everyone is cursed and now I have to quote them to find out who they are D:



nah all you have to do is mouseover their name and itll say in the little destination window down at the bottom (for firefox users)


----------



## Amissapanda

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I didn't think getting cursed would be this mundane -_- xD



All this gray and numbered members makes me think of the early internet days. Like the old "chat: guest#1726373 has entered the room", etc. 

I didn't get a 7 in my number, either. Extra bad duck.


----------



## Gracelia

Missed it by 2 minutes. No fear all, there's still some time left.
 \o\ practice your refreshing and clicking skillz in the meantime!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> All this gray and numbered members makes me think of the early internet days. Like the old "chat: guest#1726373 has entered the room", etc.
> 
> I didn't get a 7 in my number, either. Extra bad duck.



Quite insightful haha I noticed that too, feels a bit bland imo ;_; Us poor greyed out ones. It shall all end November 1st, or shall it


----------



## Amissapanda

Amissapanda said:


> All this gray and numbered members makes me think of the early internet days. Like the old "chat: guest#1726373 has entered the room", etc.
> 
> I didn't get a 7 in my number, either. Extra bad duck.



...Scratch that. I read someone else's. SO CONFUSING.


----------



## junkyjunk

Shirohibiki said:


> nah all you have to do is mouseover their name and itll say in the little destination window down at the bottom (for firefox users)



It's the same in Chrome -- you can see who people are when you mouse over the name.


----------



## rosabelle

Shirohibiki said:


> nah all you have to do is mouseover their name and itll say in the little destination window down at the bottom (for firefox users)





junkyjunk said:


> It's the same in Chrome -- you can see who people are when you mouse over the name.


Ooh thanks for that  was gonna say I'm using chrome  look at all these cursed people


----------



## ADanishMuffin

rosabelle said:


> Okay... Almost everyone is cursed and now I have to quote them to find out who they are D:



I'm pretty sure you can just click on their username (in this case, cursed person ______), and you'll see there profile with their username.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

junkyjunk said:


> It's the same in Chrome -- you can see who people are when you mouse over the name.



Thanks for that<3 Now I may knoweth everyone


----------



## SharJoY

Shirohibiki said:


> nah all you have to do is mouseover their name and itll say in the little destination window down at the bottom (for firefox users)



Thanks for that tip....it works in google chrome too


----------



## rosabelle

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm pretty sure you can just click on their username (in this case, cursed person ______), and you'll see there profile with their username.



I'll try that once I get on my laptop  thanks


----------



## Shirohibiki

glad i was able to help


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gracelia said:


> Missed it by 2 minutes. No fear all, there's still some time left.
> \o\ practice your refreshing and clicking skillz in the meantime!



But that won't help meeeeeeeeeeeee.  My problem is the lag that causes my page never to load until everything is gone.   But Congrats Kira!!


----------



## Oblivia

I'm still hoping to grab a blue candy during one of the final restocks.  My fingers are so tightly crossed that I resemble a crustacean.

I'd also like to be cursed before the night's over...


----------



## roseychuu

ahh i think i missed a restock again..? ;; i'm hoping i'll be at least able to catch one more before halloween ends... I really want at least one more green to complete my set of 5 green candies.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I could have gotten a blue or green but it said insufficient funds, I have over 500 TBT ;_; what on earth?


----------



## Cuppycakez

roseychuu said:


> ahh i think i missed a restock again..? ;; i'm hoping i'll be at least able to catch one more before halloween ends... I really want at least one more green to complete my set of 5 green candies.



I want a blue to complete my set!!   But good luck getting your 5!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I could have gotten a blue or green but it said insufficient funds, I have over 500 TBT ;_; what on earth?


No idea. My phone loaded the shop faster this time so going to start trying with that.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cuppycakez said:


> I want a blue to complete my set!!   But good luck getting your 5!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> No idea. My phone loaded the shop faster this time so going to start trying with that.



Hmmm looked it up and apparently there is some weird bell glitch ;_; uwah.


----------



## Danielkang2

What is the bellglitch?


----------



## roseychuu

Cuppycakez said:


> I want a blue to complete my set!!   But good luck getting your 5!


thank you! I only need one more, so i'm really hoping I'll be able to get it. But I really hope you get your blue 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I could have gotten a blue or green but it said insufficient funds, I have over 500 TBT ;_; what on earth?


I remember this happening to me at yesterday's restock like two times, but after I added the candies to my cart? I'm pretty sure it's a bell glitch just like you said though, and also probably a result of the amount of people who are in the shop at the time. Hopefully it won't happen again for the both of us!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

roseychuu said:


> thank you! I only need one more, so i'm really hoping I'll be able to get it. But I really hope you get your blue
> 
> 
> I remember this happening to me at yesterday's restock like two times, but after I added the candies to my cart? I'm pretty sure it's a bell glitch just like you said though, and also probably a result of the amount of people who are in the shop at the time. Hopefully it won't happen again for the both of us!



Thank goodness, I don't have to feel alone xD Hoping the next one works out :3


----------



## Ayaya

s̮͕̥̫̠͙̞̩̻̀̕͝ṕ̵̷̗̳̥̯͎̻̞̻͖̬̦̮͠͠ó̴̸̵̟̠̟̲̝̖̬͝o̴̢͙̳̻͍̭̤̗̰͈͓͈̭̜̤͜͞͡p͏̡̛͍̟̬̰̱̱̻̀ỳ̼̹̟̬̱̰̰͚̙̥̣̝̟͘͢ ̺͇̦͈̪̗͔̖̤͉̗̦̫̻͡t̴̘̖͖̺̪̞̣͚̙͇͇̻̜͓͝ͅͅh̴͇͎͙̲̱̳͔̖͚̞̘̣̻́́͟i̸̛͇͓̖̯͕̱̮̘͘͢n҉̨̗̼͙͓g͏̡͈̻̥̬̘͍͚͕̙͔̦̥̰̩̗̞s͡͏̸͍̬͉̩̪͙̰̮͕͎͚ ̴͙̗̹͓͎̗̘͟͜͢a͜͏̴̫̣̫͖r̷̩̜̹̲̙͈̭̹̳̰̲̺͖̦̩̳̻͙̀͝͞ȩ̧̛̮̺̖͚̳̳̜̹̬̼͖̯̫̬͎̱̟͓̤̕͠ ̘̭͖̭̖͕͖͕͈̲̭͙̙̮͜͟͠ͅh̶͏̸̹͓̭̺͇̝̹̻̪̹̺͎̻͓͠͝ą҉̵͔̣̫̲̬͈͚̼͎̼̤̠̱̪̞p̡̣̤̮͟ͅͅͅp͏̢̪̗͙̺̣̮e͠͝͝҉͔̣̱̗͙̦̝̥͔̯̮͍n̡̨̻͇̞̻̮̘̞͇̲͙̗̩̘ͅͅi̵̧͚̝͉̦̪n͏̜͕̦̯̬̫̞͓̖̺̹̦̩́ͅg̵̷̻̻̤̰͇͔͟


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm still cursed xD


----------



## Vizionari

roseychuu said:


> thank you! I only need one more, so i'm really hoping I'll be able to get it. But I really hope you get your blue
> 
> 
> I remember this happening to me at yesterday's restock like two times, but after I added the candies to my cart? I'm pretty sure it's a bell glitch just like you said though, and also probably a result of the amount of people who are in the shop at the time. Hopefully it won't happen again for the both of us!



Ooh good luck getting it! I need a blue candy to complete the candy set too ^~^


----------



## B e t h a n y

I cursed you roseychuu


----------



## roseychuu

Vannilllabeth said:


> I cursed you roseychuu


omg I just saw that right now! /// I don't know whether I should say thank you or darn you for cursing me, but I'm rather surprised since I didn't think I would get cursed at all before this event would be over haha! ;u;


----------



## Ayaya

roseychuu said:


> omg I just saw that right now! /// I don't know whether I should say thank you or darn you for cursing me, but I'm rather surprised since I didn't think I would get cursed at all before this event would be over haha! ;u;



One of us us one of us


----------



## Zane

Someone curse me so I can feel like I participated p:


----------



## SharJoY

So am I right in thinking we cannot post a new thread while we are cursed?  I just tried to, but am not given the option to select a prefix, without being able to select a prefix, I cannot post a new thread.


----------



## roseychuu

Zane said:


> Someone curse me so I can feel like I participated p:



there you go


----------



## SharJoY

I will say....with so many members that have been cursed.....it is much quieter on the forum.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

mysticoma said:


> I will say....with so many members that have been cursed.....it is much quieter on the forum.



I feel a peaceful and eerie silence from the dead.


----------



## roseychuu

mysticoma said:


> I will say....with so many members that have been cursed.....it is much quieter on the forum.


i know right? it's like we're tbt's spirits of the dead of something, just haunting everyone who hasn't been cursed yet!


----------



## SharJoY

Did you all notice that in the last restock, another dark candy was sold?  It now says 6


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

mysticoma said:


> Did you all notice that in the last restock, another dark candy was sold?  It now says 6



That was me xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

It said insufficient funds for blue and green so I nabbed that Dark Candy O_O


----------



## Kammeh

Looking at all these posts, I feel like the only person who isnt cursed. xD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

All these curse peeps...


----------



## Kammeh

ADanishMuffin said:


> All these curse peeps...



We broke the cursed post chain huehuehue


----------



## aleshapie

Kammeh said:


> Looking at all these posts, I feel like the only person who isnt cursed. xD



Nope...I am not cursed either...LOL


----------



## Cuppycakez

I really want to be uncursed.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Kammeh said:


> We broke the cursed post chain huehuehue



Hehehehehe.....


----------



## SharJoY

Kairi-Kitten said:


> That was me xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It said insufficient funds for blue and green so I nabbed that Dark Candy O_O



And who did you bless curse with the dark candy?


----------



## LyraVale

oy I missed another one 
*sigh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

VanishingKira said:


> I am so happy right now.
> 
> Three blue candies, seven green candies and another ten red candies. Fifty five candies from the shop today, I can sleep in peace.​



Way to fricken 1-up me with the red candies


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

mysticoma said:


> And who did you bless curse with the dark candy?



Amissa


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Way to fricken 1-up me with the red candies


Haha yep! Guess he did. 

Funny thing is, he sells them for a bunch of profit and makes me hate him a little bit. XD He's so lucky!! I've only ever got a red.


----------



## Bird

RESTOCK IS HAPPENING GUYS.


----------



## nard

Bird said:


> RESTOCK IS HAPPENING GUYS.



dont troll


there is no timer


----------



## Bird

Fuzzling said:


> dont troll
> 
> 
> there is no timer



:3 lolno.

But there is a timer when the restocks are ending.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Timer up<3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ugh I HAD THE BLUE CANDY IN MY CART... I don't think i will get one this year  ;-;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ugh I HAD THE BLUE CANDY IN MY CART... I don't think i will get one this year  ;-;



Nada again xD


----------



## London

Ugh same ^^
I got another green this time around though and for some reason a yellow. I just clicked whatever I could in a frenzy, lol.


----------



## roseychuu

wow.. I literally just missed it again ;; And it's always when I'm most distracted by other things too


----------



## nard

aahh how


the blue candy goes out in 3 seconds


its the freaking "adding to cart" thing


i vote to get rid of the cart tbh


----------



## Cuppycakez

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I literally had a shop tab open the WHOLE time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

#Nevergonnagetablue #Gottakeepmyheadup #Igetknockeddownbutgetupagain 
I can't add tags so.


----------



## Coach

I got a blue, dark and green in my cart, and got dark and green.  Also bought like 7 more reds.


----------



## London

Coach said:


> I got a blue, dark and green in my cart, and got dark and green.  Also bought like 7 more reds.



How do people do this? haha
I added red but I guess it was sold out by the time my cart updated


----------



## Coach

Trust me, this is a first for me.


----------



## roseychuu

sigh.. well, good job to everyone who got something at least! I'm actually a little thankful halloween will be over soon, I could really use a break from all this stressing over candy restocks... /// (and I think everyone else could as well? I think it also takes quite a toll on some people's wallets to say the least!)


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sigh so many missed restocks v_v 

I hope otherd where able to get their full candy setd tho c:


----------



## SharJoY

I am almost afraid to post this...but I was lucky this restock (first time I was successful getting either the green or blue), so I have a few for sale (don't throw hate my way, I have actually been very generous ).  Send me a PM of what you feel is a fair offer if you would like to buy one.


----------



## Juudai

I keep forgetting there are even restocks today oops.
I've missed every single one.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

mysticoma said:


> I am almost afraid to post this...but I was lucky this restock (first time I was successful getting either the green or blue), so I have a few for sale (don't throw hate my way, I have actually been very generous ).  Send me a PM of what you feel is a fair offer if you would like to buy one.



Do you sell at MP prices? :/ In other words 1-3k for a blue. Most I can offer is 700


----------



## Cuppycakez

mysticoma said:


> I am almost afraid to post this...but I was lucky this restock (first time I was successful getting either the green or blue), so I have a few for sale (don't throw hate my way, I have actually been very generous ).  Send me a PM of what you feel is a fair offer if you would like to buy one.



I want a blue but my offer would be way way to low. So!


----------



## SharJoY

Frances-Simoun said:


> Do you sell at MP prices? :/ In other words 1-3k for a blue. Most I can offer is 700



I do not to take all your tbt, so how about 500tbt?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I want a blue but my offer would be way way to low. So!



Try me....what is your offer?


----------



## nard

mysticoma said:


> I am almost afraid to post this...but I was lucky this restock (first time I was successful getting either the green or blue), so I have a few for sale (don't throw hate my way, I have actually been very generous ).  Send me a PM of what you feel is a fair offer if you would like to buy one.



Aahhh, if I didn't waste my BTB~


I'd only be able to offer like 200 and that's WAAYYY too little, to be honest.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

mysticoma said:


> I do not to take all your tbt, so how about 500tbt?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Try me....what is your offer?




:0000 500 is fine !! Omg you're amazing !!


----------



## SharJoY

Frances-Simoun said:


> :0000 500 is fine !! Omg you're amazing !!



You now have a blue candy.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

mysticoma said:


> You now have a blue candy.



T.T OMG THANK YOU SO MUUUUCH !!! how can I send you the tbt tho? Your cursed and I can't find ur bells under ur name D:


----------



## SharJoY

Frances-Simoun said:


> T.T OMG THANK YOU SO MUUUUCH !!! how can I send you the tbt tho? Your cursed and I can't find ur bells under ur name D:




Ahh, did not know that.  Well you can send it to me, once I am no longer cursed, ok?


----------



## Cuppycakez

mysticoma said:


> I do not to take all your tbt, so how about 500tbt?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Try me....what is your offer?


Really? Well what I have right now is 300 to spend. Pretty low for a blue.  /


----------



## Frances-Simoun

mysticoma said:


> Ahh, did not know that.  Well you can send it to me, once I am no longer cursed, ok?



Sent them ! I went into your profile,about me, and at the bottom it shows your bells ! Thank you very much. My set is finally completed thanks to you.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> T.T OMG THANK YOU SO MUUUUCH !!! how can I send you the tbt tho? Your cursed and I can't find ur bells under ur name D:



Click your currency under the main bar at the top of the site. Then your number of bells and type in her username. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Sent them ! I went into your profile,about me, and at the bottom it shows your bells ! Thank you very much. My set is finally completed thanks to you.



That works too.


----------



## Sanaki

if anybody is selling a blue candy.......

pls


----------



## SharJoY

Cuppycakez said:


> Really? Well what I have right now is 300 to spend. Pretty low for a blue.  /



I am good with that.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Fuzzling said:


> Aahhh, if I didn't waste my BTB~
> 
> 
> I'd only be able to offer like 200 and that's WAAYYY too little, to be honest.



I can give you my last 200tbt so u can buy it from Mysticoma for 400, if you want? :3


----------



## SharJoY

Frances-Simoun said:


> I can give you my last 200tbt so u can buy it from Mysticoma for 400, if you want? :3



Aww that is so sweet of you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Aahhh, if I didn't waste my BTB~
> 
> 
> I'd only be able to offer like 200 and that's WAAYYY too little, to be honest.



I have one left to sell, it is yours.  it is between you and Frances if you want to take her up on her offer.


----------



## Coach

Can I also buy a blue for 400? ;~;


----------



## Cuppycakez

mysticoma said:


> I am good with that.



REALLY?? OMG!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

mysticoma said:


> Aww that is so sweet of you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I have one left to sell, it is yours.  it is between you and Frances if you want to take her up on her offer.



Hehe thanks, I like to give out too :33 plus shes been here often for restocks like me !!


----------



## nard

Frances-Simoun said:


> I can give you my last 200tbt so u can buy it from Mysticoma for 400, if you want? :3




I'd really appreciate that, thank you~ <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh, never mind Fuzzling can have it. :3
Since there's one left.


----------



## SharJoY

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh, never mind Fuzzling can have it. :3
> Since there's one left.



Are you sure?  I have one for you as well.


----------



## Cuppycakez

mysticoma said:


> Are you sure?  I have one for you as well.



Oh really?? YAY! I thought there was just one. I'll send you the 320 now!  Thanks SO much!


----------



## SharJoY

Coach said:


> Can I also buy a blue for 400? ;~;



Depends, I had one reserved for cuppycakez, if she does not want it yes, if she still wants it, then I am all out....and if that is the case, I am so sorry.   I am handling this in the order of which people have responded


----------



## nard

Ok just getting the last 11...


----------



## SharJoY

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh really?? YAY! I thought there was just one. I'll send you the 320 now!  Thanks SO much!



I will send it over to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Ok just getting the last 11...



NO worries, just send what you can.  I wills end it over.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Fuzzling said:


> Ok just getting the last 11...



You're set


----------



## SharJoY

mysticoma said:


> Depends, I had one reserved for cuppycakez, if she does not want it yes, if she still wants it, then I am all out....and if that is the case, I am so sorry.   I am handling this in the order of which people have responded




So sorry Coach, I am all out.  If I manage to get anymore, I will let you know.  But this is very late for me, so not sure I will be around for the next restock.


----------



## kasane

If anyone needs a red or green candy, I'm selling them over here


----------



## nard

Oh my, people are soo nice~ Sending bells now.


----------



## Danielkang2

Did I miss a restock?


----------



## kasane

Danielkang2 said:


> Did I miss a restock?



Yup. Happened at around an hour ago


----------



## Danielkang2

Oh,


----------



## Cuppycakez

Thank you so much! I didn't know if I'd ever get that darn blue!


----------



## nard

Thank you Mysticoma for the blue candy! I can sleep happy tonight.


time to save up bells again r.i.p


----------



## SharJoY

Cuppycakez said:


> Thank you so much! I didn't know if I'd ever get that darn blue!



You are welcome!


----------



## Dork

i haven't caught any of the restocks today sob


----------



## SharJoY

Fuzzling said:


> Thank you Mysticoma for the blue candy! I can sleep happy tonight.
> 
> 
> time to save up bells again r.i.p



You are welcome!


----------



## Holla

Faybun said:


> i haven't caught any of the restocks today sob



Neither have I and I still need a Green and Blue candy  Only managed to get a Red from a generous person on here.


----------



## SharJoY

Danielkang2 said:


> Did I miss a restock?



That must be why I finally succeeded in getting a few


----------



## f11

Rip never getting blue candy


----------



## Danielkang2

What? I only have the candies shown and like 3 more red candies lol

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Frances-Simoun

If anyone finds another blue candy and sells it for less than 800tbt please let me know by PM need for my double candy set, I'm going to bed now, night everybody have fun with the last restocks !


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

C r y s t a l said:


> Rip never getting blue candy



Don't worry staying up late will help. Someone kind will give one too!


----------



## SharJoY

Holla said:


> Neither have I and I still need a Green and Blue candy  Only managed to get a Red from a generous person on here.



I have a spare green, if you would like to make what you feel is a fair offer.


----------



## TykiButterfree

When was the last restock?


----------



## SharJoY

Around 10 PM


----------



## TykiButterfree

Wait, did it go from 9am to 10pm or were there 3 restocks today? Either way is evil. :/


----------



## Cuppycakez

TykiButterfree said:


> Wait, did it go from 9am to 10pm or were there 3 restocks today? Either way is evil. :/



There were 2 I think.... not even sure haha. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG Im CURED YAY


----------



## buuunii

How do you get cured?!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

buuunii said:


> How do you get cured?!



Spooky Toothpaste


----------



## Zulehan

buuunii said:


> How do you get cured?!


You will need to get that limited-time toothpaste collectible that is being passed around by members. To improve your chances of getting one gifted, ask around in 'The Woods,' as there are topics there specifically about the toothpaste. 

After you obtain the toothpaste, 'configure' it in inventory, then save. After saving, give it to another person, or back to the person who lent it to you. You will not be cured right away, but it will take place soon.


----------



## buuunii

Zulehan said:


> You will need to get that limited-time toothpaste collectible that is being passed around by members. To improve your chances of getting one gifted, ask around in 'The Woods,' as there are topics there specifically about the toothpaste.
> 
> After you obtain the toothpaste, 'configure' it in inventory, then save. After saving, give it to another person, or back to the person who lent it to you. You will not be cured right away, but it will take place soon.



Ive been looking around for a while. Darn, I thought there was another way. Thank you though :3


----------



## Naiad

How long ago did the last restock happen? ;0

I still need to grab a green and a red.


----------



## Cadbberry

Man I missed so many restocks but for now I am done with collectables. People have been getting mad at me for buying them and some IRL people who are on TBT keep saying it is so unfair, what  is with this- I mean they are pixels;3;


----------



## gnoixaim

Cadbberry said:


> Man I missed so many restocks but for now I am done with collectables. People have been getting mad at me for buying them and some IRL people who are on TBT keep saying it is so unfair, what  is with this- I mean they are pixels;3;



Let the haters hate ;D


----------



## Cadbberry

gnoixaim said:


> Let the haters hate ;D



I am trying but people were so mean


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

gnoixaim said:


> Let the haters hate ;D



This^


----------



## gnoixaim

Cadbberry said:


> I am trying but people were so mean



It's not your fault they're getting mad over pixels, don't take it to the heart <3


----------



## Cadbberry

gnoixaim said:


> It's not your fault they're getting mad over pixels, don't take it to the heart <3



I will try harder :3 </3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

gnoixaim said:


> It's not your fault they're getting mad over pixels, don't take it to the heart <3



I agree, ain't your fault and they're just being unnecessarily spiteful >:


----------



## roseychuu

Cadbberry said:


> Man I missed so many restocks but for now I am done with collectables. People have been getting mad at me for buying them and some IRL people who are on TBT keep saying it is so unfair, what  is with this- I mean they are pixels;3;



unfortunately, i believe this is a common occurrence which people will most likely experience when it comes to things such as these. as others have said though, just don't take it to heart! it can be hard at times, but if people are really being that unfair to you for things such as these it is not really worth your time, i think?


----------



## gnoixaim

Cadbberry said:


> I will try harder :3 </3


Lol, it's not your fault that your internet is faster than theirs ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

gnoixaim said:


> Lol, it's not your fault that your internet is faster than theirs ^^



Lol i have a computer that randomly crashes or closes pages. Freezes a lot and our internet is laggy and slow, literally just luck


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> Man I missed so many restocks but for now I am done with collectables. People have been getting mad at me for buying them and some IRL people who are on TBT keep saying it is so unfair, what  is with this- I mean they are pixels;3;



I'm so sorry to hear that. Just stay strong!


----------



## roseychuu

i'm starting to get sleepy... but this is my last chance at restocks and i'll feel bad later if i end up missing the rest? ;;


----------



## Guero101

roseychuu said:


> i'm starting to get sleepy... but this is my last chance at restocks and i'll feel bad later if i end up missing the rest? ;;



Me too fellow ghost friend o mine


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Just stay strong!



Thanks man, just not fun... driving me insane 


Spoiler: on the exterior














Spoiler: on the inside-scary warning


----------



## Naiad

Guero101 said:


> Me too fellow ghost friend o mine



me three ghost buddies


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cadbberry said:


> Thanks man, just not fun... driving me insane
> 
> 
> Spoiler: on the exterior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: on the inside-scary warning


AH. I couldn't get the second spoiler to close :O


----------



## iamthewalurs007

Must.... get. .... blue. ... candy. ....


----------



## Cadbberry

Cuppycakez said:


> AH. I couldn't get the second spoiler to close :O



Hahaha sorry


----------



## Cuppycakez

iamthewalurs007 said:


> Must.... get. .... blue. ... candy. ....


I got one today! But just keep trying! 


Cadbberry said:


> Hahaha sorry


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu not your fault. XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> I got one today! But just keep trying!



Yaay we finally both got one


----------



## iamthewalurs007

I really want one of each,  but I have just enough for the blue if I don't get frozen on restock again. ... lol


----------



## Amissapanda

This is random, but... you know what I find kind of funny about the TBT Halloween candy? 

The orange colored one from the game itself wasn't made a collectible. Hahaha.


----------



## Naiad

Amissapanda said:


> This is random, but... you know what I find kind of funny about the TBT Halloween candy?
> 
> The orange colored one from the game itself wasn't made a collectible. Hahaha.



I just-
I can't believe-

HOW DID I NOT NOTICE THIS


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> I just-
> I can't believe-
> 
> HOW DID I NOT NOTICE THIS


Same! I wouldn't have to have 2 yellow then.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Lafiel said:


> I just-
> I can't believe-
> 
> HOW DID I NOT NOTICE THIS



LOL, I just realized that too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's awfully quiet right now... :/


----------



## TykiButterfree

I'm going to sleep. Too bad about blue candy.  I guess I'll have to stockpile tbt.


----------



## iamthewalurs007

For that matter,  the Easter eggs,  ice creams and other collectibles are wrong.  This whole forum is a lie.


----------



## roseychuu

out of curiosity, have restocks always been this crazy in the past?


----------



## Skyfall

roseychuu said:


> out of curiosity, have restocks always been this crazy in the past?



Not this crazy, but each restock has become crazier and crazier, lol.  

I have a set of candy from last year, all of which I bought for thousands of tbt, so I am not that upset about not being able to buy candy from the shop.  But if i didnt have any, i would seriously be flipping tables.  So many times i have had one in cart and nothing.  Or not even in the cart.  Sweet Jesus.  Its almost impossible, lol.


----------



## Naiad

roseychuu said:


> out of curiosity, have restocks always been this crazy in the past?



If I recall correctly, collectibles weren't extremely popular until late 2013. 
But yeah, they're usually this crazy.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> If I recall correctly, collectibles weren't extremely popular until late 2013.
> But yeah, they're usually this crazy.


Cause I wasn't here until July of 2014 to take them all whahaha.


----------



## Ayaya

Who wants dark candy


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Oh yay! I woke up just in time!


----------



## Skyfall

Ayaya said:


> Who wants dark candy



Me?


----------



## Ayaya

Skyfall said:


> Me?



Have fun!


----------



## B e t h a n y

Lol! ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Skyfall

Ayaya said:


> Have fun!



I'm so happy, I have been feeling left out all day.


----------



## Blizzard

Skyfall said:


> I'm so happy, I have been feeling left out all day.



Ditto that. Can't get candy so might as well be cursed!


----------



## iamthewalurs007

I'm beginning to think it won't happen


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I hope it restocks at the last minute xD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

iamthewalurs007 said:


> I'm beginning to think it won't happen



It will happen... eventually. ^^;


----------



## iamthewalurs007

I've been on for at least 2 hours,  doesn't seem likely lololololol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

iamthewalurs007 said:


> I've been on for at least 2 hours,  doesn't seem likely lololololol



No-no just wait, they're building up tension.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

iamthewalurs007 said:


> I've been on for at least 2 hours,  doesn't seem likely lololololol



Who knows, maybe there restocking it every three. 

In all seriousness, though, I am almost _sure_ that there will be at least one more restock.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ADanishMuffin said:


> Who knows, maybe there restocking it every three.
> 
> In all seriousness, though, I am almost _sure_ that there will be at least one more restock.



Yes, this O_O^


----------



## iamthewalurs007

All I want is a blue candy lol lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin

iamthewalurs007 said:


> All I want is a blue candy lol lol



That's pretty much the only thing people want at this point. :/


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Admin, please stock more blues! Please!


----------



## starlark

Bet you when they finally restock they'll only stock 5.
I got up early for this ****


----------



## Danielkang2

I didn't study at all for this. :O


----------



## Zane

Danielkang2 said:


> I didn't study at all for this. :O



Daniel study pls


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> I didn't study at all for this. :O



Grades are more important!


----------



## Danielkang2

I have very good grades.  It doesn't affect my grades, but my sleep!!! lol


----------



## iamthewalurs007

Well,  I'm done.  Have fun peeps!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> I have very good grades.  It doesn't affect my grades, but my sleep!!! lol



Then sleep is more important!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

With the sheer amount of people on, this will be madness O_O


----------



## Danielkang2

:O


----------



## Maruchan

// Might be a bit off-topic but not sure where else I can put this.



Justin said:


> There is no new candy.
> 
> Dark Candy is the "experimental candy". You guys read into things too much!!





Sholee said:


> it sounded like there was going to be a NEW one, the dark candy has already been around previously, what is there to experiment on?





Justin said:


> Curse!!!



So...The curse & the distribution of toothpaste (in extremely limited quantity) is the experiment here?
Over a span of 10+ hours' time, the experiment demonstrated how participating members would react to such...harsh environment:
would everyone co-operate to distribute that 4-5 toothpaste among themselves, or would they try to hide it or sell it?
It must be extremely interesting to see what goes where, and how the whole thing unfolds. XD


----------



## Danielkang2

I am selling super rare spooky toothpaste. Make an offer? You could easily sell one for over 10,000 BTB since they are so rare and only five on the forums.

Mostly admins have one.

I got this pm when I wasn't even cursed. o.0


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Danielkang2 said:


> I am selling super rare spooky toothpaste. Make an offer? You could easily sell one for over 10,000 BTB since they are so rare and only five on the forums.
> 
> Mostly admins have one.
> 
> I got this pm when I wasn't even cursed. o.0



Huh! Greedy and Crazy xD


----------



## Maruchan

Danielkang2 said:


> I am selling super rare spooky toothpaste. Make an offer? You could easily sell one for over 10,000 BTB since they are so rare and only five on the forums.
> 
> Mostly admins have one.
> 
> I got this pm when I wasn't even cursed. o.0



Hey Daniel: do you mean you got a PM from someone asking you to buy from them, this super rare toothpaste?


----------



## Hikari

I don't know why someone would buy the Toothpaste for high amounts of TBT. It'll just disappear after Halloween.


----------



## Amissapanda

Danielkang2 said:


> I am selling super rare spooky toothpaste. Make an offer? You could easily sell one for over 10,000 BTB since they are so rare and only five on the forums.
> 
> Mostly admins have one.
> 
> I got this pm when I wasn't even cursed. o.0



That disappears after the event. It's a scam.


----------



## Maruchan

If that is the case...lemme guess who PM'd you.


----------



## gnoixaim

Maruchan said:


> If that is the case...lemme guess who PM'd you.



LOL. I'm sure everyone knows


----------



## Zane

Danielkang2 said:


> I am selling super rare spooky toothpaste. Make an offer? You could easily sell one for over 10,000 BTB since they are so rare and only five on the forums.
> 
> Mostly admins have one.
> 
> I got this pm when I wasn't even cursed. o.0



sounds like the toothpaste has fallen into the clutches of evil


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Zane said:


> sounds like the toothpaste has fallen into the clutches of evil



Haha, that it does xD


----------



## Danielkang2

Amissapanda said:


> That disappears after the event. It's a scam.


I know that even more why I was utterly shocked.  They were selling.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maruchan said:


> Hey Daniel: do you mean you got a PM from someone asking you to buy from them, this super rare toothpaste?


Yes


----------



## The Hidden Owl

So... Good morning. Happy November!


----------



## Danielkang2

You, too!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> I am selling super rare spooky toothpaste. Make an offer? You could easily sell one for over 10,000 BTB since they are so rare and only five on the forums.
> 
> Mostly admins have one.
> 
> I got this pm when I wasn't even cursed. o.0



What.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

The Hidden Owl said:


> So... Good morning. Happy November!



Happy November ^_^


----------



## Maruchan

And yes, HAPPY NOVEMBER to everyone <3


----------



## Juudai

HAPPY NOVEMBER YOU CUTIES<3


----------



## ADanishMuffin

GUYS. RESTOCK IN FIVE MINUTES.


----------



## Maruchan

4 mins RESTOCK~~~~~


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Maruchan said:


> 4 mins RESTOCK~~~~~



Oh, looks like a was a minute off lol. Whoops. :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Danielkang2 said:


> I am selling super rare spooky toothpaste. Make an offer? You could easily sell one for over 10,000 BTB since they are so rare and only five on the forums.
> 
> Mostly admins have one.
> 
> I got this pm when I wasn't even cursed. o.0


Would be nice to pass it around instead of making people pay 66666666669666666 tbt for it


----------



## Zulehan

I love the creepy set. Glad I finished collecting it. Not sure how I got that jack-in-the-box, though; from having full pockets, if my search results are accurate.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want to save me a blue candy if I dont get it in time?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

3 minutes.... Good luck, guys.


----------



## roseychuu

I really hope I'll at least be getting a green candy this time around, I could finally sleep in peace then..!

- - - Post Merge - - -

good luck to everyone as well!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I have my fast comp now... /crosses fingers


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I wonder everyone is... usually, the thread is exploding at this time.


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Danielkang2

***** GLITCH AGAIN


----------



## Cadbberry

Got 6 more Green candy


----------



## Mango

yea


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ugh! The timer lag was soo bad I missed it... if anyone has a spare blue candy please!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Was everyone able to get a blue candy?


----------



## Danielkang2

I reallllly wanted another blue candy. ><


----------



## iamthewalurs007

:-D


----------



## ADanishMuffin

By the way, I was able to get a green candy. Achievement!


----------



## Vizionari

The shop wouldn't load for me even after the timer stopped :/

And I missed out on the blue candy again D:


----------



## The Hidden Owl

ADanishMuffin said:


> Was everyone able to get a blue candy?


No ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

iamthewalurs007 said:


> :-D



Congrats on the blue


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yaayy. Didn't get the blue I wanted but I got a green and red <3. 

Would be nice to see my new collectibles if I wasn't fricken cursed


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

No blue but some green and yes red too xD


----------



## Hikari

I had a blue candy in my cart, but I was too slow...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Vizionari said:


> The shop wouldn't load for me even after the timer stopped :/
> 
> And I missed out on the blue candy again D:



Me too...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ADanishMuffin said:


> By the way, I was able to get a green candy. Achievement!



*high five*


----------



## roseychuu

Oh my goodness, I managed to get two green candies, just like I wanted to before they sold out? /////
I am so satisfied right now with what i managed to get and my current candies, I can finally go to sleep in peace ♥


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> Got 6 more Green candy



Congratulations! I sure hope this doesn't mean more people will be harrassing you.


----------



## Mango

can we trade green for red qnq


----------



## LambdaDelta

I LEAVE FOR A FEW MINUTES TO EAT AND


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I was trying to get a blue candy for a friend again. Missed it. Got one red candy instead.


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> Congratulations! I sure hope this doesn't mean more people will be harrassing you.



Thank you, I just want to have fun and sell them when I want, I clicked blue but none every showed up


----------



## 7Yrs

Timer lagged out on me. God damn it. Is a single blue candy that much to ask?


----------



## iamthewalurs007

Cadbberry said:


> Congrats on the blue



Thanks! Makes all the missed candies worth it!  And yes, the counter DEFINITELY lagged out pretty bad.


----------



## Danielkang2

gah, I really wanted another blue.


----------



## Naiad

Ahh

Missed the green and the red again ; v ; 
Looks like I'm buying this year


----------



## kasane

Omfg I bought the Dark Candy ;-;


----------



## Danielkang2

Can someone pm me next restock? I'm gonna study.


----------



## Cadbberry

Even better is my computer crashed(blue screened) and got everything working again with 14 seconds left on the counter


----------



## rosabelle

I thought a lot would be asleep by now though  lagged so much haha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

7Yrs said:


> Timer lagged out on me. God damn it. Is a single blue candy that much to ask?


So it wasn't just me the timer lagged on. Good to know.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Guys, chill! There will probably be one last at the very end. I probably won't be around then, but good luck to everyone and I hope you can all get blue candies somehow.


----------



## Blizzard

KitsuneNikki said:


> Omfg I bought the Dark Candy ;-;



Please please curse me


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Danielkang2 said:


> Can someone pm me next restock? I'm gonna study.



There's probably 1 more restock left and that's be in an hour when they arent doing anymore restocks


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So it wasn't just me the timer lagged on. Good to know.



Nope had to refresh quite a few times too xD


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> Guys, chill! There will probably be one last at the very end. I probably won't be around then, but good luck to everyone and I hope you can all get blue candies somehow.



Thank you again, this time for the luck


----------



## Danielkang2

Can someone please pm me next restock?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Omfg I bought the Dark Candy ;-;


LOL, your a genius!


----------



## rosabelle

ADanishMuffin said:


> Guys, chill! There will probably be one last at the very end. I probably won't be around then, but good luck to everyone and I hope you can all get blue candies somehow.



^Yup I think there _*might*_ be another one... :>


----------



## Cadbberry

Blizzard said:


> Please please curse me



What does the curse do?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Please, if you don't need a blue candy don't buy them! Save them for the people that need them... ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

So on the main timer

does anyone know if the candies will all be removed once that hits zero, or will I still have a small window of time after to grab me a new yellow candy if I fail to ever snag a blue?


----------



## Blizzard

The timer lagged on me. Won't say what I'm thinking !!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I've been good on candy since the first of the random restocks of Halloween. I was wondering if there was going to be anymore toothpaste. Though considering how late it is, I see and should have realized that what they sold was all they were going to sell.

Well whatever. Event is almost over so the curse will be lifted soon.


----------



## Chiana

Well after all the lag last night, I finally got a green candy.  Only a blue one remaining to be obtained and added to the collection.  (I figure dark is kind of a lost cause).


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LambdaDelta said:


> So on the main timer
> 
> does anyone know if the candies will all be removed once that hits zero, or will I still have a small window of time after to grab me a new yellow candy if I fail to ever snag a blue?


I guess it depends if the mods forget. Or if it does it automatically then nope


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> LOL, your a genius!



Albert Einstein you jelly


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Chiana said:


> Well after all the lag last night, I finally got a green candy.  Only a blue one remaining to be obtained and added to the collection.  (I figure dark is kind of a lost cause).



Even if you were able to get it, it would disappear after Halloween anyway. It's a lose-lose either way.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I have enough now for either 2 blue or some green, or green and blue ;_; hope there really is a FINAL stock<3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

AWW CRAP I DONT HAVE ENOUGH FOR A BLUE CANDDDYYY!!!

Time to mad post


----------



## Blizzard

Cadbberry said:


> What does the curse do?



Look at post 7762


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Ugh I missed it ;-;


----------



## iamthewalurs007

LambdaDelta said:


> So on the main timer
> 
> does anyone know if the candies will all be removed once that hits zero, or will I still have a small window of time after to grab me a new yellow candy if I fail to ever snag a blue?



I'll sell you my spare yellow if you can't get one right after.


----------



## Naiad

Chiana said:


> Well after all the lag last night, I finally got a green candy.  Only a blue one remaining to be obtained and added to the collection.  (I figure dark is kind of a lost cause).



Congrats! <3
All I need are Red and Green, though I'll probably just buy them this year.


----------



## Hikari

Guess I'm staying up for another hour, lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spare some change?


----------



## Danielkang2

Guys, asking for restock let's say you put 2 green candy in cart and there's only 1 in stock will it only give you one or nothing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will anyone please pm me next restock. pretty please.


----------



## Blizzard

Anyone have a dark candy so I can say all this was not a total waste.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, asking for restock let's say you put 2 green candy in cart and there's only 1 in stock will it only give you one or nothing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will anyone please pm me next restock. pretty please.



It will only give you 1 green candy.


----------



## Blizzard

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, asking for restock let's say you put 2 green candy in cart and there's only 1 in stock will it only give you one or nothing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will anyone please pm me next restock. pretty please.



Don't know answer to your ? but pretty sure no. By the time you got a PM it would be over.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Will anyone please pm me next restock. pretty please.



you want another blue, I ain't pming you ****

the less unneeded competition for that the better I say


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, asking for restock let's say you put 2 green candy in cart and there's only 1 in stock will it only give you one or nothing?


I think it would just put one, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Skyfall

How did i miss this?  I was here!!!  Darn it.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Blizzard said:


> Don't know answer to your ? but pretty sure no. By the time you got a PM it would be over.



I think he(?) means that as soon as the timer starts, which is ~3 minutes ahead.


----------



## gnoixaim

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, asking for restock let's say you put 2 green candy in cart and there's only 1 in stock will it only give you one or nothing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will anyone please pm me next restock. pretty please.



It'll probably give you the 1 candy - IF you check out before the other person : ) I know when I've had more than 1 in my cart, I ended up with only 1 candy because others beat me to it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Skyfall said:


> How did i miss this?  I was here!!!  Darn it.



Do you not have the full set? I would be willing to spare a green candy for you if you don't already have one


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I think it would just put one, but I might be wrong.



It never has for me. I've either gotten all that I tried for or nothing. Never just one. 

Could just be my duck, though. I don't know for sure.


----------



## Danielkang2

ADanishMuffin said:


> I think he(?) means that as soon as the timer starts, which is ~3 minutes ahead.


Yes this! When timer goes up.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

This is scary... 3/4 of the people are ghosts. O-o


----------



## Danielkang2

Anyone that would pm when the timer goes up?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

The Hidden Owl said:


> This is scary... 3/4 of the people are ghosts. O-o



It looks like a one-way conversation O_O


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The Hidden Owl said:


> This is scary... 3/4 of the people are ghosts. O-o



My curse should've been lifted 2 hours ago -,-

Just know I'm the cool ghost that is #46381


----------



## 7Yrs

The Hidden Owl said:


> This is scary... 3/4 of the people are ghosts. O-o



We died from blue candy related stress. We are now forced to haunt the thread, forever seeking blue candy.


----------



## Hikari

Danielkang2 said:


> Anyone that would pm when the timer goes up?



You've already got a full set, give those of us without full sets a chance!


----------



## Blizzard

The Hidden Owl said:


> This is scary... 3/4 of the people are ghosts. O-o



I've begged to be cursed but no luck. Had dark candy in cart but wouldn't process. I'd pass it along.


----------



## Danielkang2

0.o There are people with 6 sets for the matter lol


----------



## Amissapanda

I used the toothpaste hours ago, but it hasn't kicked in yet, I guess. Maybe if I go brush my teeth for real. (lol)


----------



## The Hidden Owl

7Yrs said:


> We died from blue candy related stress. We are now forced to haunt the thread, forever seeking blue candy.


Rip


----------



## Skyfall

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Do you not have the full set? I would be willing to spare a green candy for you if you don't already have one



Yes, i do have the full set, and you are very sweet to write that.  But i would like to achieve buying from a restock just once.  I was actually here last year and didnt have any from the restock either!  I would just like to know the thrill of clicking, then actually buying it, lol.  I dont even know if that makes sense.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> I used the toothpaste hours ago, but it hasn't kicked in yet, I guess. Maybe if I go brush my teeth for real. (lol)


Odd, it should happen after a few mins. Are you sure you configured it and send the "message".


----------



## kasane

I wonder if the Dark Candy will come back next year and still be on the same people that didn't manage to cure themselves in time


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> 0.o There are people with 6 sets for the matter lol



this is an addition to the problem, not a valid excuse


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Odd, it should happen after a few mins. Are you should you configured it and send the "message".



You were supposed to write a message when you configure it?


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Odd, it should happen after a few mins. Are you sure you configured it and send the "message".



I configured it, but Jack didn't say anything about sending a message.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You were supposed to write a message when you configure it?


You'll see when you get the toothbrush.


----------



## patriceflanders

anybody has toothpaste ????


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I beg you if you grab an extra blue candy I need one really badly...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> I configured it, but Jack didn't say anything about sending a message.


You're meant to configure it and then answer the question... I am guessing you forgot to answer it?


----------



## patriceflanders

who has toothpaste ???


----------



## LambdaDelta

go to the store if you need toothpaste

I swear, beggars these days


----------



## Blizzard

Anybody out there willing to help me be cursed?  Running out of time. Pleeeeezeeeeeee


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're meant to configure it and then answer the question... I am guessing you forgot to answer it?



I got the toothpaste but where was the question? Was it the who's side are you on?


----------



## Juudai

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're meant to configure it and then answer the question... I am guessing you forgot to answer it?


I did it twice and I'm still dying.
I don't know if it'll help everyone at this point. XD


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're meant to configure it and then answer the question... I am guessing you forgot to answer it?



I did answer it. But I guess I didn't give it the answer it wanted? I wrote "I plead the fifth." lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Blizzard said:


> Anybody out there willing to help me be cursed?  Running out of time. Pleeeeezeeeeeee


^
send this freezing cat some poisonous candy! It's begging to be killed!


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're meant to configure it and then answer the question... I am guessing you forgot to answer it?



You meant they ask you "What side are you really on?" Yeah. It hasn't kicked in yet though 

Ugh, I probably won't stay up for the last restock. Guess I'll never get that blue candy...


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

The Hidden Owl said:


> This is scary... 3/4 of the people are ghosts. O-o



Believe me, I've tried curing myself and for some reason the toothpaste wouldn't cure me. I don't really care anymore. I'm good on candy, and the curse will be lifted eventually.


----------



## patriceflanders

LambdaDelta said:


> go to the store if you need toothpaste
> 
> I swear, beggars these days



my god !!! <wtf


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Not sure if anyone else did this, but I configured like 15+ times just to be extra sure


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I got the toothpaste but where was the question? Was it the who's side are you on?


Yes, that question.



Juudai said:


> I did it twice and I'm still dying.
> I don't know if it'll help everyone at this point. XD





Amissapanda said:


> I did answer it. But I guess I didn't give it the answer it wanted? I wrote "I plead the fifth." lol


IDK, but somehow it worked for me and people I know after a few mins. Maybe its done mentally by the staff. 

I don't think it really matters what you answer.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not sure if anyone else did this, but I configured like 15+ times just to be extra sure


lol I did it once.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yes, that question.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, but somehow it worked for me and people I know after a few mins. Maybe its done mentally by the staff.
> 
> I don't think it really matters what you answer.
> 
> 
> lol I did it once.



I did it the first time, checked my threads and was all uhhhh nuuuuuuuuu because it hadn't worked so after abut 20 configurations I was cured xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh gosh is it really worth staying up that late for a restock I might not even get? When the time is up that's like 3:30 a.m my time and there's a chance we might not even be getting a re stock


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Would anyone send the dark candy to me? ^^ I'd pass it straight back.


----------



## Blizzard

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ^
> send this freezing cat some poisonous candy! It's begging to be killed!



Thanks for trying!  No luck 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Would anyone send the dark candy to me? ^^ I'd pass it straight back.



If you get it and I don't I'll know for sure you've got great friends. Good luck or bad luck!!


----------



## uriri

I want to be curseddddd >.<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Blizzard said:


> Thanks for trying!  No luck
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it and I don't I'll know for sure you've got great friends. Good luck or bad luck!!



Don't know if it'll cheer you up, but nobody cursed me, had to curse myself by buying the 6th Dark Candy xD


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Blizzard said:


> Thanks for trying!  No luck
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it and I don't I'll know for sure you've got great friends. Good luck or bad luck!!



Goodluck to you!


----------



## Blizzard

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Don't know if it'll cheer you up, but nobody cursed me, had to curse myself by buying the 6th Dark Candy xD



I had one in cart last restock but wouldn't process


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Blizzard said:


> I had one in cart last restock but wouldn't process



Sorry that happened >: Hope you get cursed in time.


----------



## kasane

Blizzard said:


> I had one in cart last restock but wouldn't process



sorry i took that one ;-; //hides//


----------



## patriceflanders

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Would anyone send the dark candy to me? ^^ I'd pass it straight back.




sure you want to risk it ?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

KitsuneNikki said:


> sorry i took that one ;-; //hides//



Awww not your fault, you just happened to snag it


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

patriceflanders said:


> sure you want to risk it ?



Yes ~


----------



## Blizzard

Wow. Kairi-Kitten I feel really sad now.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Blizzard said:


> Wow. Kairi-Kitten I feel really sad now.



Oh nuuuu I am sorry orz, did not mean to make you feel sad ;_;


----------



## patriceflanders

guessing restocking is out of the question... (sob)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Believe me, I've tried curing myself and for some reason the toothpaste wouldn't cure me. I don't really care anymore. I'm good on candy, and the curse will be lifted eventually.



well, maybe like in 26min from now (hoping)


----------



## ADanishMuffin

patriceflanders said:


> guessing restocking is out of the question... (sob)



There's still hope! If that was the last, the timer would've ended already.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

patriceflanders said:


> guessing restocking is out of the question... (sob)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> well, maybe like in 26min from now (hoping)



I am hoping too xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

restock timer's up


----------



## matt

Please admins more restocks in the last few mins for those who failed the previous


----------



## ADanishMuffin

THERE'S A RESTOCK. GUYS. YOU CAN DO THIS.

Good luck!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SOMEONE SEND ME TBT FOR A BLUE CANDY PLEEASSSE!!!


----------



## starlark

PFFFT I MIGHT ACTUALLY CATCH THIS ONE
IF THE CART IS WORKING


----------



## ADanishMuffin

2 minutes, guys! If you already have a blue candy, don't get it. Give the others a chance!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ADanishMuffin said:


> 2 minutes, guys! If you already have a blue candy, don't get it. Give the others a chance!



I was planning on using one in a giveaway


----------



## starlark

ADanishMuffin said:


> 2 minutes, guys! If you already have a blue candy, don't get it. Give the others a chance!



THIS 100%


----------



## ADanishMuffin

30 seconds! >_<


----------



## The Hidden Owl

It didn't restock anything?


----------



## starlark

Guys.
I had it in my cart.


I'm done, I'm leaving TBT ;-;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

YAYAYAYA BOUGHT ONE MORE RED CANDY!!! I have 14 or 13 right now xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Had them in my cart, checking out, timed at 15 seconds and nothing


----------



## The Hidden Owl

When I refresh it always shows up as sold out... why? It wasn't sold out!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I managed a red i think ~


----------



## Hikari

Lol, I didn't even see anything restock.


----------



## catarinalucio

Didn't get a blue candy 
At least I managed to get a green one!


----------



## LambdaDelta

SUCCESS

HAHAHA LATER *****ES

*rides off into sunset as cape faps in the wind*


----------



## liedewijtje

nothing for the 6th time !!!!!!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Theres still red guise


----------



## 7Yrs

This is ******* ******** I had one in my damn cart.


----------



## Cadbberry




----------



## Danielkang2

Nothing.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Meh few red xD Oh well.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

;-; why am I so desperate


----------



## sej

Got a red, just woke up and saw red in stock xD


----------



## starlark

LambdaDelta said:


> *rides off into sunset as cape faps in the wind*



oh man you might want to proofread next time


----------



## Sholee

ADanishMuffin said:


> 2 minutes, guys! If you already have a blue candy, don't get it. Give the others a chance!



people are so greedy, most of them already have at least 1 blue
give the other people a chance


----------



## starlark

I have been waiting for a total of 12 hours for a blue candy ;~;


----------



## kasane

starlark said:


> oh man you might want to proofread next time



ohmygod


----------



## The Hidden Owl

starlark said:


> oh man you might want to proofread next time


 lmao


----------



## Farobi

lol rektt


----------



## Hikari

I think my shop glitch, 'cause now it shows Red Candy in stock.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Maybe there will be another one? After all, there's still time on the clock, and the last two were only a few minutes apart.

Just trying to make you guys feel hopeful. ^_^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

starlark said:


> oh man you might want to proofread next time



OMFG


----------



## Chiana

Darn.  I was so close to getting a blue.  I got one in the cart but lost it at the checkout.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is that the last restock? Or will there be another one in like 13 minutes?


----------



## Juudai

So, out of curiosity
How many of you are trying to get a blue on your own?
And who's more interested in just having one?


----------



## Cadbberry

I was aiming for more green XD allll the green


----------



## LambdaDelta

starlark said:


> oh man you might want to proofread next time



I did

everything is intentional


----------



## Zulehan

No, no, no: keep it that way, and write more like that.


----------



## catarinalucio

Sholee said:


> people are so greedy, most of them already have at least 1 blue
> give the other people a chance



^^^


----------



## patriceflanders

ADanishMuffin said:


> Maybe there will be another one? After all, there's still time on the clock, and the last two were only a few minutes apart.
> 
> Just trying to make you guys feel hopeful. ^_^




wishfull thinking


----------



## Trickilicky

How could all those blues go so quickly, at THIS time? I was desperate to help out people who'd missed blues!!! I hope people who actually needed blues got lucky!


----------



## starlark

LambdaDelta said:


> I did
> 
> everything is intentional



I'll leave you with that mental image then.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Juudai said:


> So, out of curiosity
> How many of you are trying to get a blue on your own?
> And who's more interested in just having one?


I would prefer to get my own, but I really want one. ;-;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Juudai said:


> So, out of curiosity
> How many of you are trying to get a blue on your own?
> And who's more interested in just having one?



I wanted to get more then 1 blue but I prefer red more


----------



## 7Yrs

starlark said:


> I have been waiting for a total of 12 hours for a blue candy ;~;



Me too honey. I took down the number of sold blues before the latest restock and after. They only put up 15 :/


----------



## Hibiki

I'm gonna try and get a blue if there is one more restock! Wish me luck


----------



## starlark

The Hidden Owl said:


> I would prefer to get my own, but I really want one. ;-;



Ditto-it was the _reason_ I bought a cycling cartridge ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

Juudai said:


> So, out of curiosity
> How many of you are trying to get a blue on your own?
> And who's more interested in just having one?



it was both for me, but more the latter

but I snagged finally this time (other times got in cart but failed on checkout)


so now its none

though having enough bells to buy a yellow would be cool, but I'm not counting on it

plus yellow won't be near as hard to get as blue once this event is over


----------



## Cadbberry

I have a good candy haul from this year  my first TBT Halloween, it was fun hanging with you guys


----------



## Chiana

Juudai said:


> So, out of curiosity
> How many of you are trying to get a blue on your own?
> And who's more interested in just having one?



I want a blue any which way I can get it.


----------



## Zulehan

Is there anyone here who missed out on the red or green candies (not just for this restock, but all)?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is everyone going back to their normal sigs? I want to keep my candy ones


----------



## liedewijtje

7Yrs said:


> Me too honey. I took down the number of sold blues before the latest restock and after. They only put up 15 :/




22h here


----------



## Hikari

Juudai said:


> So, out of curiosity
> How many of you are trying to get a blue on your own?
> And who's more interested in just having one?



I'm interested in having one, I don't care if I didn't get it myself, lol.


----------



## uriri

I swear if I don't get any blue candies, I'm gonna flip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm using 3 of my computers this time.. I JUST WANT ONE BLUE CANDY


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> I have a good candy haul from this year  my first TBT Halloween, it was fun hanging with you guys



Me too! ^_^ I got quite a bit, and made some friends along the way! 

Happy November, everyone!


----------



## Blizzard

No blue abd no curse. Not happy.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Is anyone having the problem where you refresh the page and no stock shows up? I refresh right at zero, I load Jack's store and nothing shows as stocked so I miss it.


----------



## matt

I got to checkout with blue!!!! But the transaction didn't go through!!!


----------



## Juudai

starlark said:


> Ditto-it was the _reason_ I bought a cycling cartridge ;-;


You bought a cycling cartridge to earn TBT for a blue?
So if you didn't get it on your own in a restock, you'd be cool with just having one? 

Thanks for the answers guys<3 I've been really curious about it lately.


----------



## sej

Guys, they might do another restock in these last few minutes, you never know...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The Hidden Owl said:


> Is anyone having the problem where you refresh the page and no stock shows up? I refresh right at zero, I load Jack's store and nothing shows as stocked so I miss it.



Mine was sort of like that. Mine said "insufficient funds"


----------



## starlark

The Hidden Owl said:


> Is anyone having the problem where you refresh the page and no stock shows up? I refresh right at zero, I load Jack's store and nothing shows as stocked so I miss it.



Yeah, you need to wait a bit since the server's a bit slow because of all the refreshing.

Well, _needed_. There's a possibility of no more restocks


----------



## Hikari

The Hidden Owl said:


> Is anyone having the problem where you refresh the page and no stock shows up? I refresh right at zero, I load Jack's store and nothing shows as stocked so I miss it.



I did. To fix the problem, switch the results per page to 10.


----------



## Cadbberry

ADanishMuffin said:


> Me too! ^_^ I got quite a bit, and made some friends along the way!
> 
> Happy November, everyone!



I know got 14 or so green in all and 9-11 red, just for fun and display, maybe sell when everything calms down. I wasn't being selfish I am having fun


----------



## liedewijtje

Cadbberry said:


> Had them in my cart, checking out, timed at 15 seconds and nothing



me too after 22h finally got one in the basket, wanted to pay... fusssh


----------



## matt

Cadbberry said:


> I know got 14 or so green in all and 9-11 red, just for fun and display, maybe sell when everything calms down. I wasn't being selfish I am having fun



IL be your best friend if you gimme a blue candy '' I didn't get one


----------



## starlark

Juudai said:


> You bought a cycling cartridge to earn TBT for a blue?
> So if you didn't get it on your own in a restock, you'd be cool with just having one?
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys<3 I've been really curious about it lately.



Yeah, I'd like the novelty of having a full set...
But erry one knows how desperate I am for that Dusty Lantern. 8(


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> I know got 14 or so green in all and 9-11 red, just for fun and display, maybe sell when everything calms down. I wasn't being selfish I am having fun



Somehow, I feel like we're some of the only people who are happy right now. :I


----------



## Hibiki

Zulehan said:


> Is there anyone here who missed out on the red or green candies (not just for this restock, but all)?



I did


----------



## Cadbberry

matt said:


> IL be your best friend if you gimme a blue candy '' I didn't get one



I am not selling or giving anything. I have personal reasons why I am not getting rid of anything.... we talked about it earlier XD


----------



## Juudai

starlark said:


> Yeah, I'd like the novelty of having a full set...
> But erry one knows how desperate I am for that Dusty Lantern. 8(


Oh, your sig is super cute btw.
Also creepy, but...
super cute.

Well, let's see what happens when the countdown hits zero~~
//I hope I go back to normal QwQ


----------



## Hikari

Cadbberry said:


> I am not selling or giving anything. I have personal reasons why I am not getting rid of anything.... we talked about it earlier XD



I know this is random, but your green candies look like a basket carrying the blue candies.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Hikari said:


> I know this is random, but your green candies look like a basket carrying the blue candies.



I think that's the point XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

6 minutes and 3% left on my iPad. Will it last?


----------



## LambdaDelta

and officially done

now I await the feathers next month that I'll not be able to get

if they show up the same time as they do in games


----------



## Cadbberry

Hikari said:


> I know this is random, but your green candies look like a basket carrying the blue candies.



Hahhaha Thank you XD I was trying


----------



## ADanishMuffin

LambdaDelta said:


> and officially done
> 
> now I await the feathers next month that I'll not be able to get
> 
> if they show up the same time as they do in games



They're next month already? Damn, then I've gotta save. XD


----------



## matt

Well done to everyone who played in the shop for candies  congrts to those who got blues


----------



## starlark

Juudai said:


> Oh, your sig is super cute btw.
> Also creepy, but...
> super cute.
> 
> Well, let's see what happens when the countdown hits zero~~
> //I hope I go back to normal QwQ



Haha, thanks, I was just going to use the original image but I found that one and thought it was perfect for Halloween. xD
Hope you do too, if you don't find a toothpaste carrier within the next few minutes


----------



## The Hidden Owl

If the timer comes up, don't notify the thread.


----------



## Cadbberry

Guys 1 more restock


----------



## matt

One FINAL RESTOCK IS HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hikari

Restock approaching!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

damniiiiitttt nooo fricken tbt -,-


----------



## starlark

RESTOCK RESTOCK RESTOCk

BLESS U JUBS


----------



## The Hidden Owl

The Hidden Owl said:


> If the timer comes up, don't notify the thread.


Lol totally disregarded.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Well I don't have enough BTB to buy anymore candy. XD

Good luck everyone!    I hope you can all get candies! ^_^


----------



## Hibiki

I'm gonna attemp it, but could someone try and get me a blue? (If it's ok asking)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, FOR EVERYONE WITH BLUE, THIS IS TEH LAST RESTOCK SO BE KIND, OK , THANKS!


----------



## Gabby

STRAT FOR GETTING BLUE CANDY

KILL EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zane

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE GET THAT BLUE CANDY 
pls.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

GO GUYS! YOU CAN DO IT! ^_^


----------



## Zane

Gabby said:


> STRAT FOR GETTING BLUE CANDY
> 
> KILL EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



truuu lol

eep that was supposed to be a post merge i'm sorz


----------



## uriri

I GOT ITT YASSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I HATE MY WEB

IT WOULDNT COME UP AS STOCKED

;n; pls anyone


----------



## Danielkang2

Nothing.


----------



## starlark

NO BLUE CANDY



GONE


----------



## uriri

2 BLUE AND 2 DARK YASSSSS.. i think i wasted my bells in the dark candies tho


----------



## rosabelle

Whoa took a while for that black candy to disappear  what you guys get?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WHOOOOOOO A SINGLE BLUE ON MY OWN<3<3 SHAKING RIGHT NOW ;_;


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh hey even yellow candy is limited stock now

kek


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I tried to get that blue candy again for a friend. Failed. XD
How many times have I failed already?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Well that appears to be it now. Congrats to everyone who got the candy they wanted.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I got... no blue candy.
Go me


----------



## Trickilicky

Okay you guys, I have two for purchase, 120 bells each, starlark and Hidden Owl you guys missed out?


----------



## Lassy

My internet lagged so bad.
I hate uni wifi...
Oh well.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

congrats everyone who got a blue ~~


----------



## Hibiki

I missed the blue... my inventory took like 30 secnods to load, it was so slow!

I got a dark candy though....

Would anyone happen to have a spare blue? ;o;


----------



## Hikari

Aw man, my shop never restocked... I really wanted to get a Blue Candy...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Kairi-Kitten said:


> WHOOOOOOO A SINGLE BLUE ON MY OWN<3<3 SHAKING RIGHT NOW ;_;



congrats

this is how I was every time I got it in the cart even when failed, lel


----------



## Cadbberry

Got a yellow and 2 reds. I try again to get more and of course I make it to cart and checkout.... in inventory POOF


----------



## Witch

lol dark candy nooo!


----------



## Juudai

I bought the dark candy thinking wow, I should curse someone for these last few moments.
And then I realized
I don't really feel like it.
oh well.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Trickilicky said:


> Okay you guys, I have two for purchase, 120 bells each, starlark and Hidden Owl you guys missed out?



I WILL BUY OMG TY


----------



## catarinalucio

I didn't get it. IT WAS IT MY CART. AGAIN.


----------



## Zane

Trickilicky said:


> Okay you guys, I have two for purchase, 120 bells each, starlark and Hidden Owl you guys missed out?



yasssss pls give to owl and starlark


----------



## catarinalucio

Trickilicky said:


> Okay you guys, I have two for purchase, 120 bells each, starlark and Hidden Owl you guys missed out?



please (
;-;
if they don't buy it
plssssssssssssss


----------



## matt

Once again I failed with blues :-( now I'm blue


----------



## Trickilicky

Hidden Owl no worries mate, send the bells and I'll send you your blue!


----------



## uriri

so uhmm.. i bought 2 dark ones andddd i dont like how i am cursed.. is there a way to reverse this?


----------



## catarinalucio

catarinalucio said:


> please (



;-;
if they don't buy it
plssssssssssssss


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

LambdaDelta said:


> congrats
> 
> this is how I was every time I got it in the cart even when failed, lel



Thanks xD I am shaky and anxious every damn restock ;_;


----------



## Cadbberry

Trickilicky said:


> Okay you guys, I have two for purchase, 120 bells each, starlark and Hidden Owl you guys missed out?



I buy if you are selling, please sell to those who have been hunting for first

I want Starlark and Owl to get first though <3


----------



## kasane

Blue's gone forever rest in peace my already cursed soul


----------



## rosabelle

uriri said:


> so uhmm.. i bought 2 dark ones andddd i dont like how i am cursed.. is there a way to reverse this?



You need your toothpaste.


----------



## Chiana

No blue.  I was hit with the curse of the infinite time cart loading.  My cart is still loading.  Last night I gave up after waiting about 4 hours for it to load.


----------



## Hibiki

Anyone get a spareblue I could purchase? ;o;


----------



## Gabby

gOOD Job everyone, better luck next year


----------



## Zane

Has candy madness officially concluded for the year


----------



## Danielkang2

Anyone have a spare blue I can buy?


----------



## rosabelle

Kairi-Kitten said:


> WHOOOOOOO A SINGLE BLUE ON MY OWN<3<3 SHAKING RIGHT NOW ;_;



Aww  congrats Kairi!


----------



## starlark

Trickilicky said:


> Okay you guys, I have two for purchase, 120 bells each, starlark and Hidden Owl you guys missed out?



If you could! I already have one but I'd like to repay Juudai ;u;

I'm not in desperate need of it though.


----------



## Juudai

It would be really nice to see everyone's collectibles right now omh qq


----------



## Amissapanda

Soo.... when do we get rid of the curse? lol


----------



## kasane

I'll trade Dark Candy for Blue anyone? ;^;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can anyone guess what  I got :F?


----------



## catarinalucio

I want to cry


----------



## The Hidden Owl

OH ILU TRICKY


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'll trade Dark Candy for Blue anyone? ;^;



Doesnt it disappear?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chiana said:


> No blue.  I was hit with the curse of the infinite time cart loading.  My cart is still loading.  Last night I gave up after waiting about 4 hours for it to load.



I think it does that if it can't add anything tbh

so it tries to but just gets stuck in an infinite cycle due to being unable to


----------



## Hibiki

Cri , Does no one have a spare blue I can buy? D:


----------



## Trickilicky

starlark said:


> If you could! I already have one but I'd like to repay Juudai ;u;
> 
> I'm not in desperate need of it though.



Oh sorry I thought you didn't have any! Do you think it'd be okay to offer it to someone who didn't even have one? I'm sure Juudai wouldn't mind?


----------



## catarinalucio

Amissapanda said:


> Soo.... when do we get rid of the curse? lol



Seriously ^


----------



## Hikari

Double post...


----------



## Klinkguin

Soo how do I get rid of my curse?


----------



## Juudai

starlark said:


> If you could! I already have one but I'd like to repay Juudai ;u;
> 
> I'm not in desperate need of it though.


No need. XD I'm good.
But if you do get another, it'd be super cool to give it to someone who doesn't have one yet.<3


----------



## LambdaDelta

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can anyone guess what  I got :F?



cursed?

no wait you already were


----------



## starlark

Trickilicky said:


> Oh sorry I thought you didn't have any! Do you think it'd be okay to offer it to someone who didn't even have one? I'm sure Juudai wouldn't mind?



It's fine. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Does anyone have a spare blue that I can buy?.
Ugh, thanks so much cart x.x


----------



## Cadbberry

before the candy I had 4000+ TBT now I have 1600 XD


----------



## kasane

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Doesnt it disappear?



Anyone want to be cursed for the rest of the night for a blue candy? q-q


----------



## Hibiki

Trickilicky said:


> Oh sorry I thought you didn't have any! Do you think it'd be okay to offer it to someone who didn't even have one? I'm sure Juudai wouldn't mind?



Would you mind letting me buy it? I could give you 200 tbt? ;o;


----------



## Trickilicky

The Hidden Owl said:


> OH ILU TRICKY



Awww you're welcome. I didn't see your 'no message' thing til just now. Want to send it back and I'll resend?


----------



## uriri

Can someone let me borrow a toothpaste? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't like being cursed..


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Congratulations to those who were able to get the candies they were after! I'm glad you were able to. 

To those who weren't, I hope you can all get them candies somehow! 

Lastly, thank you very much, *Justin* (you were the one who restocked, right?) and all the other staff members of this _amazing_ site for being _very_ generous with the restocks! Thank you so very much! ^_^


----------



## Zulehan

Now the yellow candy has a stock limit.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LambdaDelta said:


> cursed?
> 
> no wait you already were



From the restock


----------



## Juudai

Zulehan said:


> Now the yellow candy has a stock limit.


Maybe that's the real cure to the curse.
buy them out quick.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> before the candy I had 4000+ TBT now I have 1600 XD



Ditto lol. From 600 BTB, it went to 90! XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ADanishMuffin said:


> Congratulations to those who were able to get the candies they were after! I'm glad you were able to.
> 
> To those who weren't, I hope you can all get them candies somehow!
> 
> Lastly, thank you very much, *Justin* (you were the one who restocked, right?) for being _very_ generous with the restocks! Thank you so very much! ^_^



Thanks and congrats as well to anyone able to get their candy<3 I agree, thanks to *Justin*!


----------



## rosabelle

Zulehan said:


> Now the yellow candy has a stock limit.



I actually bought one more LOL


----------



## LambdaDelta

unrelated: I just realized if going right to left my candy is basically Japanese gen 1 Pokemon release order

that's kinda cool imo


----------



## Juudai

Also yes, thanks for all the restocks. <3 Hope you have a good weekend ahead of ya~


----------



## uriri

are the dark candies will really be gone after halloween though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I stayed up just to get two of them.. that and the blue candies


----------



## patriceflanders

Zulehan said:


> Now the yellow candy has a stock limit.



yes please make the yellow a rare one


----------



## LambdaDelta

uriri said:


> are the dark candies will really be gone after halloween though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed up just to get two of them.. that and the blue candies



that's what the description says so


----------



## Cadbberry

patriceflanders said:


> yes please make the yellow a rare one



lol but people bought so many, I have like 9 XD


----------



## Danielkang2

I really want to keep my dark candy.


----------



## Amissapanda

Thanks to all the admins for the candy stocks and for the event. Even if a lot of us are still cursed after the fact, it was still an enjoyable little way to spend the day/night. Thanks for all our hard work!


----------



## rosabelle

ADanishMuffin said:


> Congratulations to those who were able to get the candies they were after! I'm glad you were able to.
> 
> To those who weren't, I hope you can all get them candies somehow!
> 
> Lastly, thank you very much, *Justin* (you were the one who restocked, right?) for being _very_ generous with the restocks! Thank you so very much! ^_^



Thank you Justin!!! And congrats to everyone and I hope the others get their candy D: have a good day/night!


----------



## uriri

Danielkang2 said:


> I really want to keep my dark candy.



i want to keep mine as well.. i luckily was able to purchase two xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

patriceflanders said:


> yes please make the yellow a rare one



hate to burst your bubble, but its not going to be that much more rare I don't think

we all knew it was going away once this event was over, we just weren't sure how it would


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can finally go to sleep


----------



## Hibiki

Thanks for all the restocks Justin!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

A big thanks to *Justin* for the restocks and the staff for the amazing Halloween Event!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Thank you for all the candy restocks Justin. Everyone appreciates it. Can hardly wait for any future restocks. :3


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

yes a massive Thank you~ to all the staff for creating such a wonderful event.

This was my first proper TBT event, it was great ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

Yeah I got classes in the morning so I am going, night everyone~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Take myy currrse ooof pplllleaase


----------



## Hikari

Thanks for restocking the candies, Justin!


----------



## Juudai

Goodnight everybody~~
Hope you all have a great weekend.<3


----------



## Cadbberry

Yes! Thank you staff and all kind TBT members for making Halloween fun~


----------



## catarinalucio

THANK YOU Trickilicky ;-;


----------



## Trickilicky

I'm out too, sitting here in my PJs *yikes* I'm so glad I could help a couple of people who completely missed out, and as everyone else has said: THANK YOU to Justin and the staff for the Halloween fun, and for all the restocks. As stressful at times as some of them were, it was all in good fun and I got to hang with a bunch of awesome people. Have a great weekend all!!!!!

EDIT: No probs Catarina! hope you get un-cursed soon lol


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm buying any green or blue candies as many as possible too at a reasonable price. Please pm me.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh yeah, thanks to all the staff for orchestrating a fun yet mildly confusing and frustrating day


----------



## Chiana

Even without getting a blue candy, that was tons of fun.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

This marks the end of an era.... the era of candy... until next year. XD


----------



## kasane

Even though I didn't get a Blue Candy, this was really fun! Love the bloodshed over the shop

Ty *Justin* and everyone else~


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Thank you so much for all you put into this event!

/stillwaitsforrockcandycollectibleinpjs


----------



## buuunii

Thank you for this cute little event guys!


----------



## Hibiki

Does anyone have a spare blue I can buy? I missed the chance :c

Also, why does the dark candy have to go D: It's so coooool!


----------



## Danielkang2

Please let it stay. ^^


----------



## Amissapanda

Mayorofarcadia said:


> yes a massive Thank you~ to all the staff for creating such a wonderful event.
> 
> This was my first proper TBT event, it was great ^^



Come to think of it, this was my first event here, too. 

Thanks again, guys.

And special thanks to all the people out there who have been giving candy to people that don't have it. I hope playing Santa a couple months early will bring you all some good luck/karma in the future. I'm doing my best to extend your generosity with my own and I hope others will do the same.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Great end to a fun Halloween event Stressful, but fun and exciting<3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Even though I hold no blue candy, thank you all for everything.
Until next year.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Now, I must go make back the BTB I spent on this. I spent around 500! XD


----------



## buuunii

ADanishMuffin said:


> Now, I must go make back the BTB I spent on this. I spent around 500! XD



be grateful, i've spent sooo much more than that XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ADanishMuffin said:


> Now, I must go make back the BTB I spent on this. I spent around 500! XD



This xD^ So broke now


----------



## LambdaDelta

ADanishMuffin said:


> Now, I must go make back the BTB I spent on this. I spent around 500! XD



I wish I had 500 to begin with lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This xD^ So broke now



I know I spent 2334 TBT


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cadbberry said:


> I know I spent 2334 TBT



Ooooo nice I spent 600-700 TBT <:


----------



## catarinalucio

Trickilicky said:


> I'm out too, sitting here in my PJs *yikes* I'm so glad I could help a couple of people who completely missed out, and as everyone else has said: THANK YOU to Justin and the staff for the Halloween fun, and for all the restocks. As stressful at times as some of them were, it was all in good fun and I got to hang with a bunch of awesome people. Have a great weekend all!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: No probs Catarina! hope you get un-cursed soon lol



You're an angel! :3
Me too ;-; I hate this. I honestly don't know what people are doing with the damn toothpastes.
Have a great weekend too!!! ^-^


----------



## ADanishMuffin

buuunii said:


> be grateful, i've spent sooo much more than that XD





Cadbberry said:


> I know I spent 2334 TBT



Oh gosh guys, good luck getting that back~


----------



## LambdaDelta

shouldn't you be able to get all the money back just selling a single blue probably?

assuming you guys all have blues to sell


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

LambdaDelta said:


> shouldn't you be able to get all the money back just selling a single blue probably?
> 
> assuming you guys all have blues to sell



Not sure I shall be selling mine xD I actually like the order of my candies under my avatar <:


----------



## ADanishMuffin

LambdaDelta said:


> shouldn't you be able to get all the money back just selling a single blue probably?
> 
> assuming you guys all have blues to sell



Eh, I'll probably sell like 3 greens and make a killing lol.


----------



## Zuko

Dammit I missed the restocks again .-. .-.

Anyone manage to get  asparee blue? :c


----------



## Sholee

ADanishMuffin said:


> Eh, I'll probably sell like 3 greens and make a killing lol.



better sell them fast before the price drops any lower 

sold for like 1K+ beginning of this week and nows its only worth 400, tomorrow it'll prob be worth even lower


----------



## Cadbberry

I am heading to bed, good night~!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Cadbberry said:


> I am heading to bed, good night~!



Good night! Congrats on all the candies.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> better sell them fast before the price drops any lower
> 
> sold for like 1K+ beginning of this week and nows its only worth 400, tomorrow it'll prob be worth even lower



Prices may rise in like January

- - - Post Merge - - -



ADanishMuffin said:


> Good night! Congrats on all the candies.



Thanks


----------



## Javocado

Cursed again.
Rip


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cadbberry said:


> I am heading to bed, good night~!



I agree Congrats and sleep well


----------



## Zuko

I always get excited when I get a pm because I'm like " Oooo did someone send me a bleu candy? :OOO" then it's just spam ;o;


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I sold a green for 1.5k earlier in the week. 
Bought a blue for 2k then sadly had to sell it.. for 1k + a chocolate cake. 

Time to hold onto my stash of green, red and yellow until the prices rise ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I sold a green for 1.5k earlier in the week.
> Bought a blue for 2k then sadly had to sell it.. for 1k + a chocolate cake.
> 
> Time to hold onto my stash of green, red and yellow until the prices rise ^^



Yuuuuppp got 7 greens not showing and 13 reds not showing


----------



## Blizzard

Is it too late for the curse to work?  I'd return the candy if it hasn't already poofed.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I sold a green for 1.5k earlier in the week.
> Bought a blue for 2k then sadly had to sell it.. for 1k + a chocolate cake.
> 
> Time to hold onto my stash of green, red and yellow until the prices rise ^^



I am doing the same, all while enjoying my first time with real collecting (sort of) xD


----------



## Cadbberry

I do treasure what people gave me btw ones I bought I sell


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Sholee said:


> better sell them fast before the price drops any lower
> 
> sold for like 1K+ beginning of this week and nows its only worth 400, tomorrow it'll prob be worth even lower



Eh, 400 each is quite a bit. tbh I'm not sure to sell it now. It might go up since it's no longer available.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Cadbberry said:


> I do treasure what people gave me btw ones I bought I sell


Just a warning, your sig is waaaay too big.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cadbberry said:


> I do treasure what people gave me btw ones I bought I sell



Same here I never would sell any gifts; totally wrong.


----------



## Cadbberry

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Just a warning, your sig is waaaay too big.



you sure? XD


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Cadbberry said:


> you sure? XD



Thats better :3


----------



## Cadbberry

Ok seriously now, nighty night XD


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Cadbberry said:


> Ok seriously now, nighty night XD



Sweet dreams!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Same here I never would sell any gifts; totally wrong.



Ditto. I'd only sell what I bought myself. Would be _so_ disrespectful.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ADanishMuffin said:


> Ditto. I'd only sell what I bought myself. Would be _so_ disrespectful.



No question about that! I just want to profit off of what I myself was able to conjure <: <This and I also try and profit from my Graphics Shop


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

ADanishMuffin said:


> Ditto. I'd only sell what I bought myself. Would be _so_ disrespectful.



Totally agree. My gifts will be cherished.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Totally agree. My gifts will be cherish.



Exactly and how can we not love those lovely messages we get


----------



## kasane

Oh yeah before I forget, I'd also like to thank the lovely sweet awesome epic people who gifted a Red and Green Candy to me ;w; <3333


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Kairi-Kitten said:


> No question about that! I just want to profit off of what I myself was able to conjure <: <This and I also try and profit from my Graphics Shop





Mayorofarcadia said:


> Totally agree. My gifts will be cherish.





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Exactly and how can we not love those lovely messages we get



Yep. I know _I'd_ be offended if someone did that to me.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

> Oh yeah before I forget, I'd also like to thank the lovely sweet awesome epic people who gifted a Red and Green Candy to me ;w; <3333



Same for my first Red and Blue as well as a Green, I am humbly grateful to those who generously gave them to me<3



ADanishMuffin said:


> Yep. I know _I'd_ be offended if someone did that to me.



Me too ;_; I want to eventually get enough collectibles to start distributing tho' at some point, as I just started collecting recently


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

how embarrassing. fixed my typo.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I've been thinking.... I think we would all have quite a bit more BTB if we got BTB from posting here. XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

ADanishMuffin said:


> I've been thinking.... I think we would all have quite a bit more BTB if we got BTB from posting here. XD



clearly the staff are one step ahead of us


----------



## Zuko

You have a point there danish ;o


I'm surprised we aren't all tbt millionares.... the amount we have posted here..


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I wish we got bells from posting here. I PMd Gandy and he confirmed no bells are earnt in this section D:


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Zuko said:


> You have a point there danish ;o
> 
> 
> I'm surprised we aren't all tbt millionares.... the amount we have posted here..



I wonder if we got BTB from posting here before... if we did, they'll probably be disabling it every time collectibles are restocked, lol.



LambdaDelta said:


> clearly the staff are one step ahead of us



Definitely.



Mayorofarcadia said:


> I wish we got bells from posting here. I PMd Gandy and he confirmed no bells are earnt in this section D:



Don't we all? With the amount of posts that happened when there were candy restocks, I'm sure we could've collected _at least_ 200 each.


----------



## LambdaDelta

we demand our tbt

tbt or riot


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Refunds pls


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I wonder why I'm still lurking here.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I lurk here too despite the event being over xD Just a fun place to hang <:


----------



## Hibiki

Topaz (November) Birthstone is now in the shop


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I lurk here too despite the event being over xD Just a fun place to hang <:



Hm, I guess I'm just so used to being here, since I have been for the last few days! XD


----------



## rosabelle

Theres still some yellow candy left~ woot


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Hibiki said:


> Topaz (November) Birthstone is now in the shop



So it is. It looks nice; I might have actually have bought it if I wasn't bankrupt!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Hibiki said:


> Topaz (November) Birthstone is now in the shop



Can't wait till December, Turquoise is my must have (birthday) xD



> Hm, I guess I'm just so used to being here, since I have been for the last few days! XD



Yeah, same here; may not have been as chatty but I was lurking



> Theres still some yellow candy left~ woot



I would have bought one more, but insufficient funds srsly?? xD


----------



## Danielkang2

Would you guys mind if I buyout the yellow candies?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Bye guys! I might be back tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ADanishMuffin said:


> Bye guys! I might be back tomorrow, lol.



Bye, see ya later Same here xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm not even sure why I'm lurking either lel

I guess its just routine now after hanging out with you guys here so much these past 2 days


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm not even sure why I'm lurking either lel
> 
> I guess its just routine now after hanging out with you guys here so much these past 2 days



That and keeping up with each new timer being put up Well got my final candy a Yellow <: I am set now xD And off to lurk elsewhere for the time being<3

Ououuu and have a good night everyone or morning


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm not even sure why I'm lurking either lel
> 
> I guess its just routine now after hanging out with you guys here so much these past 2 days


Ditto. Why do I keep doing this lol.


----------



## kasane

ADanishMuffin said:


> I've been thinking.... I think we would all have quite a bit more BTB if we got BTB from posting here. XD



That reminds me, I'm still waiting for the Interest to be enabled again x_x


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ditto. Why do I keep doing this lol.



its like a drug

ps I like your candy order


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LambdaDelta said:


> its like a drug
> 
> ps I like your candy order


Is it a good drug or not?

Thank you <3
I love your order of candy and houses.


----------



## LambdaDelta

is there even such a thing as a genuinely 100% good with no potential negative drawbacks whatsoever drug?

though I meant the addictive kind so...


and thanks as well

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually man I just realized looking

if the つ and の were swapped it'd be reverse order for the franchise's Japanese title


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LambdaDelta said:


> is there even such a thing as a genuinely 100% good with no potential negative drawbacks whatsoever drug?
> 
> though I meant the addictive kind so...
> 
> 
> and thanks as well


Drugs are also medicine as well, and good point. 

And I should stop going off topic.



LambdaDelta said:


> actually man I just realized looking
> 
> if the つ and の were swapped it'd be reverse order for the franchise's Japanese title


I thought it already was. I never noticed that.


----------



## buuunii

I WAS THE HEAT OF THE MOMENT
HEAT OF THE MOMENT

IM SO SLEEP DEPRIVED
I NEED SLEEP
AND CANDY WOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND TOOTHPASTE


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

buuunii said:


> I WAS THE HEAT OF THE MOMENT
> HEAT OF THE MOMENT
> 
> IM SO SLEEP DEPRIVED
> I NEED SLEEP
> AND CANDY WOOOO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND TOOTHPASTE


Poor buuunii is tired. You should get some sleep. It's over now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I thought it already was. I never noticed that.



I never even noticed it almost was until I decided to check just recently.... always just thought I had it completely random

so close, yet so far

ah well


----------



## Gosalyne

The Haunted Woods Forum is gone.
So is the Candy Shop!!!
I'll miss you!!!

Oh and: Thanks for the fun! xxx


----------



## B e t h a n y

I feel like the shop is now naked...

- - - Post Merge - - -

YAY IM NOT CURSED


----------



## Guero101

Lol when's the next restock?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh gosh... the candy shop is gone.

R.I.P. Candy Shop and The Woods. You will be remembered as the places you go when it's Halloween. (soz can't think of anything touching) That is, until you rise from your slumber next year.


----------



## starlark

ye but where my dusty lantern at 8(

- - - Post Merge - - -

ples mods?

- - - Post Merge - - -

or admins? uvu


----------



## nard

starlark said:


> ye but where my dusty lantern at 8(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ples mods?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or admins? uvu



There's no collectibles like the Dusty Scroll or Ancient Lantern this year, sorry!


----------



## Guero101

Bring back pokeballs for the release of ORAS.


----------



## sej

Guero101 said:


> Bring back pokeballs for the release of ORAS.



I second this


----------



## Coach

It's strange not having the Halloween shop area anymore...


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Sej said:


> I second this



I third it.


----------



## Guero101

Coach said:


> It's strange not having the Halloween shop area anymore...



Not really. Now Sheniqua has gone into hiding until the next Direct


----------



## starlark

Fuzzling said:


> There's no collectibles like the Dusty Scroll or Ancient Lantern this year, sorry!



THE WHAT





//flips table    (ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ﻿ ┻━┻ #thestruggle


----------



## Flyffel

I guess you'll have on rely to another




now.

(That song [or almost any rap] is horrible and cringeworthy though.)


----------



## sej

Guero101 said:


> Not really. Now Sheniqua has gone into hiding until the next Direct



Who is Sheniqua?


----------



## starlark

Sej said:


> Who is Sheniqua?



Sheniqua was a term we used for hoarders/people who got the full set and carried on buying.


----------



## Toot

starlark said:


> THE WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //flips table    (ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ﻿ ┻━┻ #thestruggle


That is exactly why I stopped posting in the woods lol. I figured they weren't giving them out since there were no new riddles. Lol.


----------



## sej

I can't wait for next restock!(even tho I have no idea when there is gonna be one) i'm looking to get yellow letter!


----------



## Justin

Guero101 said:


> Lol when's the next restock?



LOL.

Love you all.


----------



## sej

starlark said:


> Sheniqua was a term we used for hoarders/people who got the full set and carried on buying.



oh! I got so confused during the restock who it was xD


----------



## device

Guero101 said:


> Not really. Now Sheniqua has gone into hiding until the next Direct



Yes, going into hiding now. See you guys at the next direct.​


----------



## Toot

I don't think there will be a restock for a while. Beiber is a troll.


----------



## Gosalyne

Justin said:


> LOL.
> 
> Love you all.



Thanks for all your hard work to make a fun Halloween for people, Justin! x


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> LOL.
> 
> Love you all.



Arrrr


----------



## Hibiki

Sej said:


> oh! I got so confused during the restock who it was xD



It was pretty obvious what Sheniqua meant IMo


----------



## Toot

Hibiki said:


> It was pretty obvious what Sheniqua meant IMo



But wait... how would... nvm lol


----------



## Flyffel

I'm bummed I didn't get a clean blue candy. I only have a traded one from last year and I generally dislike traded collectibles.


----------



## starlark

Hibiki said:


> It was pretty obvious what Sheniqua meant IMo


----------



## jasa11

how much is blue candy worth?


----------



## sej

jasa11 said:


> how much is blue candy worth?



2k TBT


----------



## Toot

Sej said:


> 2k TBT



For now. Only 2k because it's fresh. They taste better with age. Lol.


----------



## Flyffel

There were 300 sold. It will probably go down a LOT.


----------



## sej

GodToot said:


> For now. Only 2k because it's fresh. They taste better with age. Lol.



Yup, give it 3 months bam 5k


----------



## Flyffel

Blue House: - 332 items sold - retail price : 150 - 200 BTB
Blue Candy - 300 items sold - retail price: 2k BTB 
Pink House: - 227 items sold - retail price : 300 -350 BTB

Find the mistake. The Blue Candy will skydrop in price.

Also the Blue Candy will possibly get a bigger restock next year than the houses will get in the upcoming year.


----------



## Toot

Flyffel said:


> Blue House: - 332 items sold - retail price : 150 - 200 BTB
> Blue Candy - 300 items sold - retail price: 2k BTB
> Pink House: - 227 items sold - retail price : 300 -350 BTB
> 
> Find the mistake. The Blue Candy will skydrop in price.
> 
> Also the Blue Candy will possibly get a bigger restock next year than the houses will get in the upcoming year.



It might... But who's to say it won't just stay the same. It's not even a day since October passed and the price is still high. (wait... wut?) If anything the price should have been lower during October.


----------



## sej

Flyffel said:


> Blue House: - 332 items sold - retail price : 150 - 200 BTB
> Blue Candy - 300 items sold - retail price: 2k BTB
> Pink House: - 227 items sold - retail price : 300 -350 BTB
> 
> Find the mistake. The Blue Candy will skydrop in price.
> 
> Also the Blue Candy will possibly get a bigger restock next year than the houses will get in the upcoming year.



Yeah but you can get letters all year round. Candy is for halloween only


----------



## Flyffel

GodToot said:


> It might... But who's to say it won't just stay the same. It's not even a day since October passed and the price is still high. (wait... wut?) If anything the price should have been lower during October.


Nope a high price that keeps dropping once people realize there is more for offer than there is demand is normal. Just look at what happened to the beach collectibles.


----------



## Danielkang2

If you think about it, feathers, pinwheel eggs, pokeball, beach, candy, weird doll, go significantly more than collectibles that are in the shop all year round. These are the most in demand and expensive collectibles. While these collectibles keep going up in price letters are going down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, beach is going for 275 tbt each close to cyan letter and it has soooo many in circulation.


----------



## Flyffel

Beach goes for high? They don't. And houses aren't in the shop year round because they are sold out 99,999999999...9% of the time.

Weird doll and the pinwheel are super special cases, as are feathers and eggs since they are earned in a way harder and different way! They can't be compared to collectibles that you just buy for BTB!


----------



## f11

But fair stuff is coming again, maybe, same for Pokeball for oras Release. Letters are rarely released, only during directs. Tbh only beach collectibles can go up now!


----------



## Danielkang2

I never said beach goes for high. I said in comparison to cyan letter it has much more in stock and goes for a similar price. Nevertheless houses are going down in price and those super rare cases are for every single collectible that was available for a limited time.


----------



## Flyffel

C r y s t a l said:


> But fair stuff is coming again, maybe, same for Pokeball for oras Release. Letters are rarely released, only during directs. Tbh only beach collectibles can go up now!


The reason why beach can't go high is because there are so many hoarders with them that if there suddenly was interest again other hoarders would keep beating prices to sell of their "worthless" collectibles now that they have a chance.


----------



## f11

omg I just realized I have almost every single collectible except some fair items, trophies. golden egg, and year exclusive items.


----------



## Danielkang2

The most important thing is that it has been proven over several years that limited time only collectibles are much more in demand and the most expensive. 
Feathers 5k-50k
Pinwheel 20k  
Eggs 500-3k
Pokeball 10k-18k
Beach 100-275
Candy 50-2k 
Weird Doll 10-16k

Compare these prices to letters, birthstones, fruit.


----------



## sej

Candy might go up as they might not do candy next year. We will just have to wait and see!


----------



## device

Sej said:


> Candy might go up as they might not do candy next year. We will just have to wait and see!



I hope so since I managed to get over twenty green candies, four blue candies and thirty red candies from restocks yesterday.​


----------



## Danielkang2

We congratulate you for buying 20 green candies, four blue candies and thirty red candies. 0.o


----------



## Flyffel

Danielkang2 said:


> The most important thing is that it has been proven over several years that limited time only collectibles are much more in demand and the most expensive.
> *Feathers 5k-50k
> Pinwheel 20k
> Eggs 500-3k*
> Pokeball 10k-18k
> Beach 100-275
> Candy 50-2k
> Weird Doll 10-16k
> 
> Compare these prices to letters, birthstones, fruit.


The bolded stuff is not earned through BTB. *That's what makes them so high priced.*
Pok?ball is a special case because it's Pok?mon and the demand for them is ridiculously high, completely overproportional. Also they very, very are rarely sold for that price which shows that they are overpriced regardless. (Also those numbers are not from the guide.)
Last year there were MUCH less candy in circulation and we didn't know it would become an annual collectible.
Weird Doll is a super special case too, it was released in low quantities a year before people went crazy for collectibles so obviously it will be high priced. I don't even know how you got it.


----------



## Danielkang2

So pretty much we have no evidence for blue candy rising or decreasing in price.


----------



## Toot

I like how this thread is turning into what it was supposed to be. XD


----------



## sej

Danielkang2 said:


> So pretty much we have no evidence for blue candy rising or decreasing in price.



Well in my opinion yes.


----------



## gnoixaim

VanishingKira said:


> I hope so since I managed to get over twenty green candies, four blue candies and thirty red candies from restocks yesterday.​



LOL. Thanks for announcing it to everyone.


----------



## Danielkang2

-_- Thanks for buying out the shop.


----------



## gnoixaim

Danielkang2 said:


> -_- Thanks for buying out the shop.



Is this intended towards me? LOL. Because you would have done the same thing if you had the chance : ) And I wasnt even on for the last couple restocks.


----------



## Danielkang2

gnoixaim said:


> Is this intended towards me? LOL. Because you would have done the same thing if you had the chance : ) And I wasnt even on for the last couple restocks.


Talking to Kira. Same goes for you too. lol Also, I stayed up for accumulative 32 HOURS only got one set of candies.


----------



## nard

got sniped


----------



## f11

Bruh didn't get one blue candy sooo


----------



## gnoixaim

Danielkang2 said:


> Talking to Kira. Same goes for you too. lol Also, I stayed up for accumulative 32 HOURS only got one set of candies.



I've been up all week for the restocks and I only missed 3 yesterday/this morning. I dont get why everyone is complaining about people buying out the shop, we worked hard too and I've already given my friends candies. ANYONE that had the time/tbt would have done the same thing. Its okay to have 10 peaches and chcocolatww cakes, but not candy? 

OH OK.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Danielkang2 said:


> Talking to Kira. Same goes for you too. lol Also, I stayed up for accumulative 32 HOURS only got one set of candies.



Join the club


----------



## Danielkang2

gnoixaim said:


> I've been up all week for the restocks and I only missed 3 yesterday/this morning. I dont get why everyone is complaining about people buying out the shop, we worked hard too and I've already given my friends candies. ANYONE that had the time/tbt would have done the same thing. Its okay to have 10 peaches and chcocolatww cakes, but not candy?
> 
> OH OK.


I GOT NONE OF THEM FROM RESTOCK. (YOU GOT NUTHIN ON ME!) )


----------



## Juudai

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Join the club



Heyy, you got the kirby thing to work. Looks nice!

Thank goodness for no more curse<3


----------



## Danielkang2

I spent cold, hard, earned tbt on mine.


----------



## nard

Danielkang2 said:


> I spent cold, hard, earned tbt on mine.



so did everyone else um


----------



## Guero101

Hibiki said:


> It was pretty obvious what Sheniqua meant IMo



Right!!? Haha since I was the creator and all


----------



## f11

Coughs


----------



## Danielkang2

Fuzzling said:


> so did everyone else um


I mean not by restock lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Danielkang2 said:


> Talking to Kira. Same goes for you too. lol Also, I stayed up for accumulative 32 HOURS only got one set of candies.



And at least you got one set. Some people didnt


----------



## Guero101

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Join the club



Hey! that was my response when me and others didn't get candy from the restock. Until of course I finally got candy from the restock


----------



## Danielkang2

From restock=50 tbt
From marketplace=16k

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> And at least you got one set. Some people didnt


Well they didn't stay up 32 hours and forgoed studies and sleep.  My OCD is killling me.


----------



## Holla

Well I tried to get at least one candy from a restock... No such luck though. I really wanted a blue one but oh well, I'm just happy that someone was super kind enough to give me a red one for free and without me even asking.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Daanng trying to set up my collectibles is harder then I though -,- so many reds


----------



## starlark

Danielkang2 said:


> From restock=50 tbt
> From marketplace=16k
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Well they didn't stay up 32 hours and forgoed studies and sleep.  My OCD is killling me.



I didn't go out at all for the past week...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Congrats to everyone who got something in the restocks!


----------



## LilD

I was able to grab a blue in one of the last few restocks.  Last night I had 1 more blue and toothpaste (cursed at the time) in my backet.  I ended up only purchasing the paste, as the blue candy removed from cart   I so wish it had been the other way around lel

congrats on those who got some nice collectibles, I couldn't hang any longer last night, lol
I had the best luck with blue candy on my mobile, ha imagine that


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wow that's weird. I keep getting title=user online now


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wow that's weird. I keep getting title=user online now


Your not alone.... :O


----------



## Danielkang2

^^ This


----------



## Holla

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wow that's weird. I keep getting title=user online now


Maybe the system is a little off from removing the "curse"


----------



## Danielkang2

It's fixed.


----------



## Holla

We're you guys still cursed when the day rolled over?


----------



## Danielkang2

I really wanted more blue candies.


----------



## starlark

I stayed for the restocks to buy blues so I could make money off them in future... seems really greedy of me but I waited and waited and once I realised how in demand they were I just decided to collect one myself. It really sucks that I didn't get one on my own legit (Though thanks for giving me yours Juudai, that was extremely kind of you), because I'd feel really rude selling the one I have now. Next to no one wants Marshal so this was an alternative way to make TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still can't get over the amount of hours I waited was next to fruitless


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yay got my collectibles to go in the right place <3


----------



## Holla

Danielkang2 said:


> I really wanted more blue candies.



Well at least you got one!  Blue is my favourite colour and I didn't get one despite stalking around during several restocks, but oh well can't win them all.


----------



## LilD

starlark said:


> I stayed for the restocks to buy blues so I could make money off them in future... seems really greedy of me but I waited and waited and once I realised how in demand they were I just decided to collect one myself. It really sucks that I didn't get one on my own legit (Though thanks for giving me yours Juudai, that was extremely kind of you), because I'd feel really rude selling the one I have now. Next to no one wants Marshal so this was an alternative way to make TBT.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I still can't get over the amount of hours I waited was next to fruitless




I hear ya.  I wanted 1 more blue to stash away for some other time.  Perphaps trade for a choco cake I've been after.  Now, I am just really grateful I was able to buy just that 1 from the store last night.  I was so close earlier that day dropping 3k tbt for a blue, I was reaaly lucky.


----------



## starlark

Nyx81 said:


> I hear ya.  I wanted 1 more blue to stash away for some other time.  Perphaps trade for a choco cake I've been after.  Now, I am just really grateful I was able to buy just that 1 from the store last night.  I was so close earlier that day dropping 3k tbt for a blue, I was reaaly lucky.



I'm blaming the cart, not any individual person, because let's be honest, we _all_ wanted dat candy.
I checked out each time with one in my cart, one time two because I had someone waiting on me, but when I clicked confirm it was gone. :'(


----------



## Vizionari

starlark said:


> I'm blaming the cart, not any individual person, because let's be honest, we _all_ wanted dat candy.
> I checked out each time with one in my cart, one time two because I had someone waiting on me, but when I clicked confirm it was gone. :'(



You're not alone. Happened to me each time I tried to get a blue candy but it poofed before I could checkout. I went to sleep during the last restock so I never ended up getting a blue candy. Sigh...


----------



## NSFW

rip thread )~:


----------



## lazuli

what did i miss from this party of blood and tears


----------



## gnoixaim

computertrash said:


> what did i miss from this party of blood and tears



Everything


----------



## Cuppycakez

hellaradcaitlin said:


> rip thread )~:



Nuuuuuuuuuuuuu just wait till the Fair. :3


----------



## buuunii

I'm so happy ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nuuuu rip thread :/


----------



## device

buuunii said:


> I'm so happy ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nuuuu rip thread :/



Congratulations, you have ten blue candies and I have ten green candies. We are candy twins?​


----------



## buuunii

VanishingKira said:


> Congratulations, you have ten blue candies and I have ten green candies. We are candy twins?​



Congrats you too!
Haha! It looks like we are


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> Everything


Like you have the coolest collectible setup ever! SO lucky got the lantern and scroll. Made me sad when Jubs said there weren't collectibles this year. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Congrats you too!
> Haha! It looks like we are



Wow!! CONGRATS BUUUUNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII YOU GOT 10~


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> Like you have the coolest collectible setup ever! SO lucky got the lantern and scroll. Made me sad when Jubs said there weren't collectibles this year.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! CONGRATS BUUUUNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII YOU GOT 10~



THROUGH BLOOD AND TEARS
and now I gotta draw XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

buuunii said:


> THROUGH BLOOD AND TEARS
> and now I gotta draw XD



Yeah but you draw SO well.


----------



## buuunii

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah but you draw SO well.



Let's hope I can draw fast too AHAHAHHA

thanks and Congrats on your candy set :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

buuunii said:


> Let's hope I can draw fast too AHAHAHHA
> 
> thanks and Congrats on your candy set :3


I so happy fo u! I got what I wanted


----------



## buuunii

The Hidden Owl said:


> I so happy fo u! I got what I wanted



Your setup looks so cute
I love it ;U;


----------



## spamurai

I can't even get one blue candy lol...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

spamurai said:


> I can't even get one blue candy lol...



Looks at your blue one right there


----------



## Maruchan

buuunii said:


> I'm so happy ;v;



Holy! LOooOOK at you - the Blue Candies x10 Combo goes too well with your ava & sig <3
CONGRATS soooooooo pretty~~~~~

AND I HOPE U R DONE PLOT RESET FOR 6 w 6 too


----------



## Javocado

Glad/Sad the restock madness is over x)


----------



## spamurai

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Looks at your blue one right there



Someone very generous just gifted it to me after I posted that.


----------



## starlark

Javocado said:


> Glad/Sad the restock madness is over x)



u sure m8


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Soo how many pages did this event take up? Like 300?


----------



## Sholee

whoever didn't get a blue or green!
come enter my giveaway 

click me


----------



## Maruchan

Javocado said:


> Glad/Sad the restock madness is over x)


Same here....same here.....



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Soo how many pages did this event take up? Like 300?


At least 400+, I think? :O


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Holy crap 804 pages worth of the restock :OOOO


----------



## Hyperpesta

I still cant belive i managed to get 11 blue candys, down to 3 now though.


----------



## Sholee

Hyperpesta said:


> I still cant belive i managed to get 11 blue candys, down to 3 now though.



but you were generous enough to sell them for very cheap
(J o s h right? not sure if i got the right person )


----------



## Hibiki

Hyperpesta said:


> I still cant belive i managed to get 11 blue candys, down to 3 now though.



Wow, you had 11! I didn't even manageto get one. That's quite some accomplishment!

Did you give the others away? If so, tha'svery nice of you!


----------



## Cuppycakez

700 Pages. This thing had like 120 or less when I got here around the beginning of the candy madness.


----------



## Hibiki

Sholee said:


> whoever didn't get a blue or green!
> come enter my giveaway
> 
> click me



Thanks for doing the giveaway!


----------



## f11

Color Coding my collectibles


----------



## Hyperpesta

Sholee said:


> but you were generous enough to sell them for very cheap
> (J o s h right? not sure if i got the right person )



Yup.


----------



## Coach

I'm jealous of all of you people with blue candy, ;~;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I'm jealous of all of you people with blue candy, ;~;



Awww. I really hope you get one!  I generously  got mine from someone for 400.


----------



## r a t

Coach said:


> I'm jealous of all of you people with blue candy, ;~;



Somebody might gift you one for free, there's also a few giveaways going on, I'm sure you'll get one c:


----------



## Mario.

Dammit i missed the restock because i fell asleep


----------



## Cuppycakez

HTML:
	






Mario. said:


> Dammit i missed the restock because i fell asleep



10 Ice cream who~~!!


----------



## Hibiki

I missed the restock and I'm depressed because the dark candy went, I liked that.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Shall i get fantasy life?


----------



## Hibiki

Hyperpesta said:


> Shall i get fantasy life?



Yes! It's sooooo good.

It's like Acnl and fairy and pokemon and everything good in the world mixed together!


----------



## Holla

Coach said:


> I'm jealous of all of you people with blue candy, ;~;



Me too though also those who a hot a green and/or a blue :/


----------



## The Hidden Owl

What games would you say are the best for Wii U/3DS? I am going to get AS, but I don't know what other games I should get that are new/coming soon...


----------



## Flyffel

The Hidden Owl said:


> What games would you say are the best for Wii U/3DS? I am going to get AS, but I don't know what other games I should get that are new/coming soon...


I think you posted in the wrong topic...


----------



## nard

The Hidden Owl said:


> What games would you say are the best for Wii U/3DS? I am going to get AS, but I don't know what other games I should get that are new/coming soon...



Smash Bros. 4 3DS/Wii U and Hyrule Warriors ( Wii U ).


----------



## Hibiki

Get FANTASY LIFE!!!


----------



## nard

THIS THREAD IS DEAD


ITS BEEN MORE THAN HALF A HOUR SINCE SOMEONE POSTED ;0;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> THIS THREAD IS DEAD
> 
> 
> ITS BEEN MORE THAN HALF A HOUR SINCE SOMEONE POSTED ;0;


Because there won't be any restocks for a while.


----------



## Hyperpesta

All the directs are at like midnight my time. 

I dont think ill ever catch a full shop stock.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Rip this thread

Rip the woods


Spoiler


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hyperpesta said:


> All the directs are at like midnight my time.
> 
> I dont think ill ever catch a full shop stock.



Sme. The last one was at 1:14 my time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip this thread
> 
> Rip the woods
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72957



And bummerrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow i just read like 15 pages

anyway this is me coming very late to say thank you justin and the rest of the mods for the event!!! <333


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> wow i just read like 15 pages
> 
> anyway this is me coming very late to say thank you justin and the rest of the mods for the event!!! <333



Yeah, same!  Thanks for a first AWESOME event around TBT mods/admins. I can't WAIT for the Fair!~


----------



## nard

When does the Fair start? I wasn't here last year, so...


----------



## device

Fuzzling said:


> When does the Fair start? I wasn't here last year, so...



Read the last direct.​


----------



## Fawning

Fuzzling said:


> When does the Fair start? I wasn't here last year, so...



it says around November 22 - December 30th c:


----------



## nard

Fawning said:


> it says around November 22 - December 30th c:



Thank you~


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can't wait for the Fair.


----------



## Skyfall

If the fair is as crazy as this restock was, i dont know if i can participate, lol.  Because this was some craziness.  

Although, if they run it like last year, it was more participatory then based on luck or a scavanger hunt, so maybe... I will have to see.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Skyfall said:


> If the fair is as crazy as this restock was, i dont know if i can participate, lol.  Because this was some craziness.
> 
> Although, if they run it like last year, it was more participatory then based on luck or a scavanger hunt, so maybe... I will have to see.


I've never been part of a fair so this should be fun.


----------



## device

Skyfall said:


> If the fair is as crazy as this restock was, i dont know if i can participate, lol.  Because this was some craziness.
> 
> Although, if they run it like last year, it was more participatory then based on luck or a scavanger hunt, so maybe... I will have to see.



Oh my, your birthstones; how did that happen?​


----------



## Cuppycakez

VanishingKira said:


> OMG. Your birthstones?!? How did that happen?​



They must have bought them today.


----------



## r a t

Cuppycakez said:


> I've never been part of a fair so this should be fun.



Neither have I, apparently there's contests and you can win tickets and such, I don't really know how it all works though =w= It's only 3 weeks away~


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> They must have bought them today.



You can only get 1 birthstone though...


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> I've never been part of a fair so this should be fun.



snap, i haven't either


----------



## Cuppycakez

Antlers said:


> Neither have I, apparently there's contests and you can win tickets and such, I don't really know how it all works though =w= It's only 3 weeks away~


Last year I know they had contests. For examples a drawing contest! I'd enter. I probably wouldn't win, but yeah. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> You can only get 1 birthstone though...


Oh really?!? Can't someone send you one?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyperpesta said:


> snap, i haven't either



And twiiinnssssssss


----------



## Peisinoe

Fair is easier. Like games and stuff. Not timed restocks. 

Well last years was. I didn't participate much, but it was a lot of games and competitions. You get tickets and redeem them for IRL items and collectibles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For birthstones. You purchase one, go to cart and edit number. I think that's how you do it.


----------



## r a t

Cuppycakez said:


> Last year I know they had contests. For examples a drawing contest! I'd enter. I probably wouldn't win, but yeah.



Same here xD But it'll be fun c:


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh really?!? Can't someone send you one?




I meant one of each birthstone, and if you put your cursor on collectibles that are sent, it usually says they are. But Skyfall's don't!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Will be my second fair this year, excited. Hopefully it might turn out like Skyfall said, I don't think I can handle anymore madness.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> Fair is easier. Like games and stuff. Not timed restocks.
> 
> Well last years was. I didn't participate much, but it was a lot of games and competitions. You get tickets and redeem them for IRL items and collectibles.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Must try this when I go to shop
> 
> 
> Antlers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuppycakez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I know they had contests. For examples a drawing contest! I'd enter. I probably wouldn't win, but yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here xD But it'll be fun c:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be!!!!
> 
> 
> For birthstones. You purchase one, go to cart and edit number. I think that's how you do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Skyfall

So, I am getting a few pm's about this so let me answer it.  

For the birhtstones, its something I learned from Sholee.  When you buy the birthstone, if you change the quantity in the cart before purchase, you can have as much as you want.  Its still only giftable once.  

Also, if you already have one, you cannot buy more.  For example, lets say you have one from last year and you want to buy 4 more this year.  The cart wont let you.  Hope this helps.

(just consoling myself for the restock failures, and also, i really like the color.... And i like having 5 of things).


----------



## Hyperpesta

If i disable my birthstone/send it on, can i buy another ?


----------



## device

I just gave mine away free then bought five November birthstones.​


----------



## Skyfall

Hyperpesta said:


> If i disable my birthstone/send it on, can i buy another ?



I have no idea, its my first time trying it and it worked.  Sorry dont have any new info.

On a separate note, it was really nice to see so many people helping others out on this thread.  I was super busy at work so didnt have time to post, but was following it.  It was really nice.  Discounted prices, just plain giveaways, looking out for each other, was really cool to see.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Skyfall said:


> I have no idea, its my first time trying it and it worked.  Sorry dont have any new info.
> 
> On a separate note, it was really nice to see so many people helping others out on this thread.  I was super busy at work so didnt have time to post, but was following it.  It was really nice.  Discounted prices, just plain giveaways, looking out for each other, was really cool to see.


I enjoyed the atmosphere of that too.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Thanks so much for the birthstone!!!  I was going to PM you but your mailbox is full.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I still wonder why the staff made the birthstones of all things restrictive


----------



## Cuppycakez

LambdaDelta said:


> I still wonder why the staff made the birthstones of all things restrictive



*Shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Zuko

Skyfall bought five Topaz lol.


----------



## Sanaki

i would say bcuz theyre worth a ton months down the line but.. the count would be up so that'd be false


----------



## device

Zuko said:


> Skyfall bought five Topaz lol.



Guess who else did.​


----------



## LambdaDelta

Even if they're worth more down the line, they're still worth far less than plenty of other collectibles that get released.

Plus unlimited stock through the month and all.


I dunno.  Not complaining, but it just seems like an odd choice.


----------



## r a t

LambdaDelta said:


> Even if they're worth more down the line, they're still worth far less than plenty of other collectibles that get released.
> 
> Plus unlimited stock through the month and all.
> 
> 
> I dunno.  Not complaining, but it just seems like an odd choice.



They're pretty though *o*


----------



## Skyfall

I just personally like this color. My wedding color was a sort of golden orangy color and I got married in Fall. I bought them because I liked them not because of any resale value down the line.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Skyfall said:


> I just personally like this color. My wedding color was a sort of golden orangy color and I got married in Fall. I bought them because I liked them not because of any resale value down the line.



belated congrats then


----------



## f11

Spoiler












brings back forgotten memories.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Woods theme>default still imo

I prefer more subdued darker themes over bright ones in general


----------



## B e t h a n y

does anyone know/remember how to check the top amount of bells people have? like the top ten thing


----------



## Cadbberry

Vannilllabeth said:


> does anyone know/remember how to check the top amount of bells people have? like the top ten thing



Pull up your currency and click on it until it takes you to a new page, it will show there


----------



## Danielkang2

If it doesn't, click on transactions.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Vannilllabeth said:


> does anyone know/remember how to check the top amount of bells people have? like the top ten thing



Click the currency part on the bar, and then click on the space beside your BTB. The top amount of people will be on the right.

*Edit:* ninja'd


----------



## matt

Vannilllabeth said:


> does anyone know/remember how to check the top amount of bells people have? like the top ten thing



http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php you can access it there


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Vannilllabeth said:


> does anyone know/remember how to check the top amount of bells people have? like the top ten thing


It doesn't show what's stored in your ABD.. Only what's under your avatar


----------



## Cuppycakez

Added "Dead Thread" to the tags since it fits so well.  Hopefully this thread will pick back up soon since the fair involves the shop right?


----------



## matt

When is the next tbt event? Everything gets quieter when there is no events. Just so I dont miss it what is it and when is it


----------



## Skyfall

The tbt faire which starts on the 22nd


----------



## Gosalyne

Skyfall said:


> The tbt faire which starts on the 22nd



Yay!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> Yay!



Same! SO excited it's not even funny.


----------



## Hibiki

LOADS OF PEOPLE wont do the fair because they will be distracted by ORAS >:]


----------



## nard

Hibiki said:


> LOADS OF PEOPLE wont do the fair because they will be distracted by ORAS >:]



better chances at getting the collectibles am i right or am i right


----------



## device

I am not excited for the fair one bit, what about those who are not creative?

Most of us will not be able to participate if you need to be creative to win tickets for collectibles, you have to be fast enough to get them from the shop too.​


----------



## gnoixaim

You don't need to be creative to participate in the fair.


----------



## device

gnoixaim said:


> You don't need to be creative to participate in the fair.



Yes but to get tickets you must be creative.​


----------



## f11

VanishingKira said:


> I am not excited for the fair one bit, what about those who are not creative?
> 
> Most of us will not be able to participate if you need to be creative to win tickets for collectibles, you have to be fast enough to get them from the shop too.​


Who told you that?


----------



## Danielkang2

One of my favorite events at the bell tree.


----------



## r a t

VanishingKira said:


> Yes but to get tickets you must be creative.​



Can't you get tickets in other ways?  And there'll be other contests than drawing and 'creativity'~


----------



## gnoixaim

VanishingKira said:


> Yes but to get tickets you must be creative.​



No.....you don't, last year you got tickets for participating. It didn't matter what it looked like - there were only bonus tickets for members that won. Everyone has a fair chance.


----------



## f11

You get tickets by participating too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> No.....you don't, last year you got tickets for participating. It didn't matter what it looked like - there were only bonus tickets for members that won. Everyone has a fair chance.


get it, a fair chance


----------



## Vizionari

Ahh, can't wait for the fair x3


----------



## gnoixaim

C r y s t a l said:


> get it, a fair chance



LOL. 

---

For post quality - one event last year was to take a picture of your Christmas tree or to make a hand turkey. If you can't trace your hand and take a picture of it....you seriously should just skip the entire fair then.


----------



## Zulehan

gnoixaim said:


> If you can't trace your hand and take a picture of it....you seriously should just skip the entire fair then.


Some might call that a... fair observation. 

Ha? Ha?

OK, sorry.


----------



## Gracelia

gnoixaim said:


> LOL.
> 
> ---
> 
> For post quality - one event last year was to take a picture of your Christmas tree or to make a hand turkey. If you can't trace your hand and take a picture of it....you seriously should just skip the entire fair then.



 /skipsfair/ 


- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> Some might call that a... fair observation.
> 
> Ha? Ha?
> 
> OK, sorry.



XDD oh man


----------



## Vizionari

Zulehan said:


> Some might call that a... fair observation.
> 
> Ha? Ha?
> 
> OK, sorry.


haha ;D


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The timing makes me wonder if there will be a  pokeball restock. The game comes out the 21st and the fair starts the 22nd.  ..


----------



## Zulehan

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The timing makes me wonder if there will be a  pokeball restock. The game comes out the 21st and the fair starts the 22nd.  ..


I would love to see another kind of Pokeball get released alongside the 'classic' one.


----------



## SharJoY

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The timing makes me wonder if there will be a  pokeball restock. The game comes out the 21st and the fair starts the 22nd.  ..



you should not have said that.....the servers will crash


----------



## PrayingMantis10

mysticoma said:


> you should not have said that.....the servers will crash



lol. It's all academic for me anyway! I couldn't even get a red candy from restock..I know if the pokeballs are restocked it will be Sheniqua time


----------



## gnoixaim

Zulehan said:


> Some might call that a... fair observation.
> 
> Ha? Ha?
> 
> OK, sorry.


You win, everyone else go home!


Gracelia said:


> /skipsfair/


Yesh, please skip fair. More white feathers for me


----------



## Ayaya

Maybe the fair could be related to Pokemon and with mods as gym leaders and we'll get tickets for winning? I've heard that suggestion/idea before


----------



## Vizionari

Ayaya said:


> Maybe the fair could be related to Pokemon and with mods as gym leaders and we'll get tickets for winning? I've heard that suggestion/idea before



That would be a cool event


----------



## SharJoY

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. It's all academic for me anyway! I couldn't even get a red candy from restock..I know if the pokeballs are restocked it will be Sheniqua time



no doubt


----------



## device

--


----------



## oath2order

VanishingKira said:


> Not everyone plays pokemon you know.
> 
> I only heard of pokemon a few years ago.​



Good for you? Mods do events that not everybody can participate in. Mario Kart Monday was a thing and not everybody played it.

Smash Bros has events but not everybody plays that.



Ayaya said:


> Maybe the fair could be related to Pokemon and with mods as gym leaders and we'll get tickets for winning? I've heard that suggestion/idea before



Ehhh I doubt that would happen ;P Justin doesn't play Pokemon iirc and I don't think jer does


----------



## PrayingMantis10

VanishingKira said:


> Not everyone plays pokemon you know.
> 
> I only heard of pokemon a few years ago.​



lol. Yes but they were sold in the shop for around 79tbt and later were selling for 15,000tbt.. Sheniqua time


----------



## Toot

VanishingKira said:


> Not everyone plays pokemon you know.
> 
> *I only heard of pokemon a few years ago.*​



I cannot believe that. I don't want to say you're lying, but I just can't believe it. XD


----------



## SharJoY

gnoixaim said:


> You win, everyone else go home!
> 
> Yesh, please skip fair. More white feathers for me



I want a white feather


----------



## Toot

mysticoma said:


> I want a white feather



The white feather is the rarest out of the bunch right? Or is that the rainbow?


----------



## SharJoY

GodToot said:


> The white feather is the rarest out of the bunch right? Or is that the rainbow?



The rainbow I think then the white.


----------



## Coach

You can't trade the rainbow feather, though. So white is considered the rarest


----------



## Ayaya

VanishingKira said:


> Not everyone plays pokemon you know.
> 
> I only heard of pokemon a few years ago.​



You should try it if you haven't! A new game is coming out this month too  



oath2order said:


> Ehhh I doubt that would happen ;P Justin doesn't play Pokemon iirc and I don't think jer does



Aww too bad, it'd be cool and give more chance for people to interact with mods.

Looking forward to the fair! I hope there'll be less drama this time lol


----------



## SharJoY

What did one have to do to get the rainbow?


----------



## f11

Win first to get a rainbow feather


----------



## Zulehan

Yeah, awarded alongside the trophy. The rainbow feather itself may be thought of as a trophy.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Yes but they were sold in the shop for around 79tbt and later were selling for 15,000tbt.. Sheniqua time



Same! Sheniqua team! To bad they're so popular.  I can't evr get anything popular even in my CART let alone buy it. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

What sucks is I JUST ordered Fantasy Life Friday. So I'm way behind on games. Hopefully I'll be able to save up enough to get Sapphire.


----------



## lazuli

AVATAR HEIGHT EXTENSION SHOULD COME BACK. mods pls bring it back


----------



## Hibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Same! Sheniqua team! To bad they're so popular.  I can't evr get anything popular even in my CART let alone buy it. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What sucks is I JUST ordered Fantasy Life Friday. So I'm way behind on games. Hopefully I'll be able to save up enough to get Ruby/Sapphire. Whichever the blue one is my memory is failing me. XD



Well rubies are red and sapphires are blue so feel free to take a guess :x


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hibiki said:


> Well rubies are red and sapphires are blue so feel free to take a guess :x



I know I'm just tired haha.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Ayaya said:


> You should try it if you haven't! A new game is coming out this month too
> 
> 
> 
> Aww too bad, it'd be cool and give more chance for people to interact with mods.
> 
> Looking forward to the fair! I hope there'll be less drama this time lol




What drama happen last time?


----------



## buuunii

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> What drama happen last time?



I think it was people getting upset over not getting any of the candy in restocks or people hoarding candies


----------



## Hibiki

buuunii said:


> I think it was people getting upset over not getting any of the candy in restocks or people hoarding candies



Look at you, sitting there with your blue candies, slowly ripping out my soul bit by bit...


----------



## Skyfall

Hibiki said:


> Look at you, sitting there with your blue candies, slowly ripping out my soul bit by bit...



Nah... Look at buuunni's profile, she bought 9 out of 10 blue candies she has got.  Looks like she managed to get only one in restock.

Yes, I agree, there was a lot of good during the last restock, people sharing and all that, but there were a few instances of whoa, thats not so nice.  But there was more good then bad so, overall I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Hibiki

Skyfall said:


> Nah... Look at buuunni's profile, she bought 9 out of 10 blue candies she has got.  Looks like she managed to get only one in restock.
> 
> Yes, I agree, there was a lot of good during the last restock, people sharing and all that, but there were a few instances of whoa, thats not so nice.  But there was more good then bad so, overall I was pretty impressed.



I know she did... She spent ages trying to get them... I was just joking. ;m;


----------



## Skyfall

Hibiki said:


> I know she did... She spent ages trying to get them... I was just joking. ;m;



Oops, sorry, didnt understand.  . Also, i am super jealous of her because that was my dream too.  A wall of blue candies...


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> Oops, sorry, didnt understand.  . Also, i am super jealous of her because that was my dream too.  A wall of blue candies...



Rofl I just wanted one blue candy. Is that more to ask for?


----------



## Hibiki

Skyfall said:


> Oops, sorry, didnt understand.  . Also, i am super jealous of her because that was my dream too.  A wall of blue candies...



Ikr, it's so cooool! Your collectibles look wicked though. Es so golllddd


----------



## B e t h a n y

Skyfall said:


> Oops, sorry, didnt understand.  . Also, i am super jealous of her because that was my dream too.  A wall of blue candies...



How did you get that many Of the same birthstones... Your only supposed/allowed to have one of each..

wait was it the dark candy/curse glitch?!


----------



## buuunii

Hibiki said:


> Look at you, sitting there with your blue candies, slowly ripping out my soul bit by bit...



I caught 1 out of all the stocks. And out of that stock I only got 1 candy
The other candies i bought or were given by very generous and kind people, and the others i am working to pay off.
I proudly wear my blue candy crown >:'3


----------



## Zulehan

Vannilllabeth said:


> How did you get that many Of the same birthstones... Your only supposed/allowed to have one of each..


After checking out, there is no buying anymore. However, you can increase the quantity during check out.


----------



## Zane

Vannilllabeth said:


> How did you get that many Of the same birthstones... Your only supposed/allowed to have one of each..
> 
> wait was it the dark candy/curse glitch?!



If you change the amount in your cart before you check out you can have more than one. (It won't work if you already have one ofc)

ninja'd by Zulehan :b


----------



## buuunii

Sorry if I make anyone feel bad though
I just wanted ma candeeeee
ever since I first saw it when I joined I knew I had to get it ;3;


----------



## B e t h a n y

Oh thanks :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Zulehan said:


> After checking out, there is no buying anymore. However, you can increase the quantity during check out.



You still have to pay the price for 5 right? I just changed it to 5 and the price still stays as one and not sure if I should confirm the purchase since I don't want it


----------



## B e t h a n y

buuunii said:


> Sorry if I make anyone feel bad though
> I just wanted ma candeeeee
> ever since I first saw it when I joined I knew I had to get it ;3;



It looks super cute with your sig and avatar :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> You still have to pay the price for 5 right? I just changed it to 5 and the price still stays as one and not sure if I should confirm the purchase since I don't want it



Actually wondering this too


----------



## buuunii

Vannilllabeth said:


> It looks super cute with your sig and avatar :3



Thank you so much agshakalldhshalsslj im so happee ;A;


----------



## Zulehan

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You still have to pay the price for 5 right? I just changed it to 5 and the price still stays as one and not sure if I should confirm the purchase since I don't want it


Five for one special: wouldn't that be something. Have not tried it, so cannot confirm for myself. Makes sense you would pay for all five: the new price just does not show up since there is no 'update quantity' option.


----------



## Skyfall

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You still have to pay the price for 5 right? I just changed it to 5 and the price still stays as one and not sure if I should confirm the purchase since I don't want it



Yes, what you do is, you go to checkout.  Change the quantity to 5, enter, then checkout.  You will then have 5.  (something i learned from sholee, thx sholee!)

If you already have a nov stone, this will not work.  Also, cannot have 5 diff people send it to you either.  One shot deal, as I understand it.  (of course, you can always discard the one you have and buy all the quanitity you want). Hope this is not too confusing

- - - Post Merge - - -

So yes, you are paying for 5.  The amount paid will change once you change quantity.


----------



## SharJoY

Skyfall said:


> Yes, what you do is, you go to checkout.  Change the quantity to 5, enter, then checkout.  You will then have 5.  (something i learned from sholee, thx sholee!)
> 
> If you already have a nov stone, this will not work.  Also, cannot have 5 diff people send it to you either.  One shot deal, as I understand it.  (of course, you can always discard the one you have and buy all the quanitity you want). Hope this is not too confusing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So yes, you are paying for 5.  The amount paid will change once you change quantity.



Wish I have known that for the sapphires.

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Thank you so much agshakalldhshalsslj im so happee ;A;



I agree!  Very pleasing to the eye


----------



## Cuppycakez

I must do this is they (HOPEFULLY PLEASE DO THIS JUSTIN  ) bring back the birthstones for one more year. I want 10 Emeralds or whatever it is for August. I know different books and things go by different stuff for each.


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> I must do this is they (HOPEFULLY PLEASE DO THIS JUSTIN  ) bring back the birthstones for one more year. I want 10 Emeralds or whatever it is for August. I know different books and things go by different stuff for each.



August is the peridot birthstone, the Emerald birthstone is May 

I just want one of each birthstone tho :3


----------



## Blizzard

buuunii said:


> Sorry if I make anyone feel bad though
> I just wanted ma candeeeee
> ever since I first saw it when I joined I knew I had to get it ;3;



It's so pretty and goes great with your avatar and sig.  If you're happy nothing else matters!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vizionari said:


> August is the peridot birthstone, the Emerald birthstone is May
> 
> I just want one of each birthstone tho :3



Ok, thanks!  <3


----------



## Skyfall

Cuppycakez said:


> I must do this is they (HOPEFULLY PLEASE DO THIS JUSTIN  ) bring back the birthstones for one more year. I want 10 Emeralds or whatever it is for August. I know different books and things go by different stuff for each.



Birthstones will go through one cycle, at least, so we are guaranteed to have one every month until August 2015.  Sept 2015 is not guaranteed at point, basically.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Skyfall said:


> Birthstones will go through one cycle, at least, so we are guaranteed to have one every month until August 2015.  Sept 2015 is not guaranteed at point, basically.



Ohhh ok. So as of right now, we are only for sure we will get the August birthstone and that's where it ends (For now of course  )


----------



## B e t h a n y

This is the second year of the he birthstones but there are no hints staying they will/will not continue


----------



## Skyfall

Wow, the silence is deafening now that the candy restocks are over, lol.  Does anyone know when the next pokemon game is coming out?  I keep hoping for the pokeball.


----------



## Oblivia

Skyfall said:


> Wow, the silence is deafening now that the candy restocks are over, lol.  Does anyone know when the next pokemon game is coming out?  I keep hoping for the pokeball.



The NA release for Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby is November 21st, so hopefully there'll be a restock of the Pok?ball that week.


----------



## Cuppycakez

It's so DEAD hereeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lmao. I apologize. I was wrong about the red candy. I bought so many from other players that when I finally manged to get some from the spooky shop I didn't even realize it . I thought the sale didn't go through.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Lmao. I apologize. I was wrong about the red candy. I bought so many from other players that when I finally manged to get some from the spooky shop I didn't even realize it . I thought the sale didn't go through.


BTW, off topic, but I'm glad you kept your Weird doll.  Just wanted to ask, how did you get it? I saw you didn't join until 2013 so.


----------



## Skyfall

Oblivia said:


> The NA release for Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby is November 21st, so hopefully there'll be a restock of the Pok?ball that week.



Thank you, my dear!  . Appreciate the info.


----------



## lazuli

Cuppycakez said:


> BTW, off topic, but I'm glad you kept your Weird doll.  Just wanted to ask, how did you get it? I saw you didn't join until 2013 so.



somebody that got it when it came out gave it to them. easy as that.


----------



## Zulehan

Yeah, when the old item is gifted, it keeps the original date beside 'Gift received...'


----------



## lazuli

Zulehan said:


> Yeah, when the old item is gifted, it keeps the original date beside 'Gift received...'



the original date the item is bought.
thats why there were people who were asking for a certain collectible bought at a certain time so they could line up their collectibles properly.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nah. She wasn't a member when it came out.  So someone couldnt of gifted it to her when it came out.


----------



## Sholee

Cuppycakez said:


> Nah. She wasn't a member when it came out.  So someone couldnt of gifted it to her when it came out.



The timestamp of a collectible is when it is bought, so even when it is gifted, it keeps the same timestamp of it's original purchase date. So i can gift someone in 2020, my 2014 candies and the date it was 'received' will still say 2014 because that is when it was purchased.

hope that helps


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Nah. She wasn't a member when it came out.  So someone couldnt of gifted it to her when it came out.




It was purchased in 2012. Mantis got it whenevever he was a member. Its the same as a lot of 2014 members having pokeballs. The got it from someone who was here when it was released. The date shows the purchase date. Not when it was traded.


----------



## device

--


----------



## Sanaki

Or just wait patiently for another restock.....

That sounds better.


----------



## lazuli

'Shop/Collectibles/Restocks Discussion Thread'

not just a thread for restocks WOW SUCH AMAZE.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

^you like to use "such amaze" alot


----------



## lazuli

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> ^you like to use "such amaze" alot



your point being what


----------



## Cuppycakez

I missed the best events in 2012. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But can't wait for the Fair! And some time hopefully soon I can get to have restock havoc around here.


----------



## nard

Do any of the collectibles in the fair cost BTB? Just wondering cuz I'm broke.  I know most of them are tickets, but any BTB exclusive ones?


----------



## gnoixaim

Fuzzling said:


> Do any of the collectibles in the fair cost BTB? Just wondering cuz I'm broke.  I know most of them are tickets, but any BTB exclusive ones?



Last year they didn't : )


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> I missed the best events in 2012.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But can't wait for the Fair! And some time hopefully soon I can get to have restock havoc around here.


Me too :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I should go to the TBT fair this year.


----------



## Gracelia

Apple2012 said:


> I should go to the TBT fair this year.



Yeah. If it's anything like before (riddles and tickets?? something like that), it'll be tons of fun :,).


----------



## Coach

Am I correct in thinking 5 chocolate cakes were sold today?


----------



## SharJoY

Yes, I believe you are.


----------



## Hibiki

WOOOOOOOOT No :c


----------



## Cuppycakez

We missed the cake!  

I was expecting SOME type of restock for the semi-birthday, so why not cake!


----------



## nard

ok



this is NOT ok



CAIK


----------



## Cuppycakez

You already have cake!


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> You already have cake!



i stole it


it's from one of the directs


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> i stole it
> 
> 
> it's from one of the directs


Lucky!! I've never been able to catch a direct.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Noo i need a chocolate cake ;-;


----------



## NSFW

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Noo i need a chocolate cake ;-;



u have 2 much cavities


----------



## Cadbberry

Yeah, I missed this...


----------



## Toot

I've been dead for a few days. I thought this place would reach at least 900 pages by now. lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nah, nothing to post about here right now


----------



## Hyperpesta

This will pick up on the 20th or so.


----------



## nard

Pokeball...


Pokeball...


I NEED NEW COLLEctIBLES iM DyiNG WITHOUT tHEM


----------



## Hibiki

BTB fair or ORAS, the decisions, the decisions.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyperpesta said:


> This will pick up on the 20th or so.





Fuzzling said:


> Pokeball...
> 
> 
> Pokeball...
> 
> 
> I NEED NEW COLLEctIBLES iM DyiNG WITHOUT tHEM









Tehehe.


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Tehehe.



Dude. It looks like an eye just staring at me, taunting me...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There should be pizza collectibles in the TBT shop since pizzas have been a hot topic.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> There should be pizza collectibles in the TBT shop since pizzas have been a hot topic.



What?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

GodToot said:


> I've been dead for a few days. I thought this place would reach at least 900 pages by now. lol



Ugh. Bluh I know what you mean. The whole thing with the candy re-stocks and national streetpass weekend during Halloween left me a tad exhausted.

Though I figured things would quiet down after the Halloween.


----------



## f11

More then 3 people have weird doll. the only ones so far I know: Netflix, zulehan, biggkitty, professor gallows and sporge27

- - - Post Merge - - -

And jake has one


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah! I didn't know there were that many on active members!  Well Netflix doesn't count as she hasn't been on in months.  And Jake has the best collectible setup ever man! :3


----------



## Gosalyne

Praying Mantis has one


----------



## sej

I used to have one, until I sold it. I DIDN'T KNOW HOW VALUABLE IT WAS


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gosalyne said:


> Praying Mantis has one



He gave it to zulehan


----------



## lazuli

Sej said:


> I used to have one, until I sold it. I DIDN'T KNOW HOW VALUABLE IT WAS



TEARS.


meanwhile the closer and closer we get to christmas, the less people seem to want candies/popsciles. sigh.


----------



## Cadbberry

computertrash said:


> TEARS.
> 
> 
> meanwhile the closer and closer we get to christmas, the less people seem to want candies/popsciles. sigh.



I feel you very much, maybe they are waiting for Christmas for a reason, to cold for popsicles and other sweets instead of candy ;P


----------



## Gracelia

ObeseMudkipz said:


> He gave it to zulehan



Well actually.. Maruchan got it as a gift to Zulehan /tear/ so nice

and I am so excited for the fair~ n__n


----------



## Cuppycakez

Same!! Fairs gonna rock!


----------



## f11

Sej said:


> I used to have one, until I sold it. I DIDN'T KNOW HOW VALUABLE IT WAS


did you buy it from the shop?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. It was something you could only buy in 2012 around Halloween. Almost every member that has/had it is inactive now.  So it's rare finding one, and don't get any hopes up.


----------



## Coach

Sej said:


> I used to have one, until I sold it. I DIDN'T KNOW HOW VALUABLE IT WAS



Who did you sell it to? 
How much did they pay you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder if we can suggest collectibles for the TBT shop. I already suggested Mexican food, and then pizza. I still don't get why apples aren't in stock.


----------



## f11

They'll be coming later


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> They'll be coming later



*What's* coming later?!?!? 

If you mean weird dolls, I'm pretty much 100% rare. It's like, an artifact. Jubs himself said that!  It was a 2012 only thing.


----------



## f11

The apple


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder if we can suggest collectibles for the TBT shop. I already suggested Mexican food, and then pizza. I still don't get why apples aren't in stock.



I don't see food making the best collectibles. Like the popsicle and ice cream from summer? Cute!! But like a bunch of foods I don't think so...



well anyway foods like that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> The apple



Ohhh yeah! They were voted as favorite fruit so of course they're going to be coming last.


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't see food making the best collectibles. Like the popsicle and ice cream from summer? Cute!! But like a bunch of foods I don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> well anyway foods like that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yeah! They were voted as favorite fruit so of course they're going to be coming last.



Before, I mentioned that they should make a moon cake collectible when it was around Mid-Autumn Festival ;D


----------



## lazuli

guess who has TOGEPI
i will cherish it forever god bless america
=
@Apple: ah yes the generic _mexican food_
why would we need _mexican food_ as a collectible
you have to be specific about this, theres tons and tons of _mexican food_


@Vizionari: MOON CAKE SOUNDS THE BEST. gosh.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Vizionari said:


> Before, I mentioned that they should make a moon cake collectible when it was around Mid-Autumn Festival ;D



moon cake
moon cakeeee
i now need a moon cake collectible


----------



## Zanessa

Apple2012 said:


> There should be pizza collectibles in the TBT shop since pizzas have been a hot topic.



And as President of the Political Pizza Party, I should get the first one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Does anybody remember that big giveaway thread where a lot of you got rude at me for rejecting the yellow candy? I can explain why I didn't want the yellow candy.


----------



## PandaNikita

Apple2012 said:


> Does anybody remember that big giveaway thread where a lot of you got rude at me for rejecting the yellow candy? I can explain why I didn't want the yellow candy.





Spoiler: open yo


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Does anybody remember that big giveaway thread where a lot of you got rude at me for rejecting the yellow candy? I can explain why I didn't want the yellow candy.



Wasn't that from a while ago? I'm sure some of us have forgot it by now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: open yo



Ha, took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## PandaNikita

Apple2012 said:


> Does anybody remember that big giveaway thread where a lot of you got rude at me for rejecting the yellow candy? I can explain why I didn't want the yellow candy.


I'm sure I speak for everyone:

C a l l a w a y's giveaway (now Prinzessin) was crazy. That user (s/he) is very generous and was planning to giveaway her pokeball in a previous giveaway until someone lied about having one. Just saying that you were going to sell it upset her, but she has forgiven you. Everyone has forgiven and forgotten about that situation. This forum moves on fast - you should too.

-Nikki


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: open yo



I'm sorry to bring it up. It's just that a lot of you have been extremely rude to me for being ungrateful, and I still refuse to forgive. I'm not truly ungrateful. I may have been rude that one time, but a lot of you were extremely harsh. It's like life imprisoning someone for littering a little that doesn't know about the law.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> I'm sure I speak for everyone:
> 
> C a l l a w a y's giveaway (now Prinzessin) was crazy. That user (s/he) is very generous and was planning to giveaway her pokeball in a previous giveaway until someone lied about having one. Just saying that you were going to sell it upset her, but she has forgiven you. Everyone has forgiven and forgotten about that situation. This forum moves on fast - you should too.
> 
> -Nikki



Thanks, but just giving you a future reference, try not to be too harsh like last time. If I was very mean or if I repeatedly did this, then I deserve the rude remarks over the prize. All of you who were rude to me on the giveaway (and the ones who were rude to me on the fan art request thread) are forgiven as of 11/14. But I'm not taking my forgiveness back.


----------



## PandaNikita

Apple2012 said:


> I'm sorry to bring it up. It's just that a lot of you have been extremely rude to me for being ungrateful, and I still refuse to forgive. I'm not truly ungrateful. I may have been rude that one time, but a lot of you were extremely harsh. It's like life imprisoning someone for littering a little that doesn't know about the law.


Um read my last post? -If I were giving away my prized possession and someone wanted to sell it - it's like a stab in the heart. I'll VM you a short story about why I was mad in a minute.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaNikita said:


> Um read my last post? -If I were giving away my prized possession and someone wanted to sell it - it's like a stab in the heart. I'll VM you a short story about why I was mad in a minute.



I understood.

Back on topic, who else wants TBT to finally give us pizza collectibles?


----------



## PandaNikita

fudge it all. no one cares


----------



## Danielkang2

Are you guys really fighting over a yellow candy?


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> No one has to be forgiven. No one has to forgive you. It's your choice and others' choices.
> 
> Story: My boyfriend and I have been dating for three years. For his birthday in 2013 I spent $600 making his cake. Bought cake pans, mini candelabra candle holders (2 of them - costed $80 for them to ship on time), his initials in sparklers, his age in sparklers, homemade fondant, homemade batter, cake boards, cake box, candy melts for a mini cake topper, homemade macarons, etc the list goes on.
> 
> ANYWAYS - I made this cake took me the whole week. Spent so many hours and it was backbreaking. We ate some - I ate one bite - there was 90% of the cake left and I didn't have powdered sugar for the fondant to stay matte. We went outside to make a toast and his mom threw away everything because the cake looked like it was melting.
> 
> Anyways the point: It's a darn knife in the heart when you put so much effort into something and the person that is receiving it or is involved doesn't care about the effort or time you put into it. Knife in the heart bro
> 
> 
> can't post long vm's here you go. Stop bringing this up - it's annoying honestly



Oh, poor you D: That sounds like such a heartbreaking thing. Did she know how much time you put into it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaNikita said:


> No one has to be forgiven. No one has to forgive you. It's your choice and others' choices.
> 
> Story: My boyfriend and I have been dating for three years. For his birthday in 2013 I spent $600 making his cake. Bought cake pans, mini candelabra candle holders (2 of them - costed $80 for them to ship on time), his initials in sparklers, his age in sparklers, homemade fondant, homemade batter, cake boards, cake box, candy melts for a mini cake topper, homemade macarons, etc the list goes on.
> 
> ANYWAYS - I made this cake took me the whole week. Spent so many hours and it was backbreaking. We ate some - I ate one bite - there was 90% of the cake left and I didn't have powdered sugar for the fondant to stay matte. We went outside to make a toast and his mom threw away everything because the cake looked like it was melting.
> 
> Anyways the point: It's a darn knife in the heart when you put so much effort into something and the person that is receiving it or is involved doesn't care about the effort or time you put into it. Knife in the heart bro
> 
> 
> can't post long vm's here you go. Stop bringing this up - it's annoying honestly



Now I see. I feel sorry for you about that. I have been told lessons about accepting gifts by my parents, and I see your point. You're also right that it's not a good idea to continue talking about the same horrible things over and over again. I made that mistake on LBPC, and I'm not doing it again here.


----------



## PandaNikita

Danielkang2 said:


> Are you guys really fighting over a yellow candy?


I wasn't fighting over a candy...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Danielkang2 said:


> Are you guys really fighting over a yellow candy?



Just drop the subject. It's done. Halloween is over, and so is that giveaway.


----------



## Danielkang2

Apple2012 said:


> Just drop the subject. It's done. Halloween is over, and so is that giveaway.


Seriously don't tell me to drop it I haven't even started lol. You started this argument. IF you guys were fighting over a yellow candy, I would have gifted one to the person who perhaps lost one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just don't understand. 0.o You'd only earn like 38 tbt by selling a yellow candy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Danielkang2 said:


> Seriously don't tell me to drop it I haven't even started lol. You started this argument. IF you guys were fighting over a yellow candy, I would have gifted one to the person who perhaps lost one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just don't understand. 0.o You'd only earn like 38 tbt by selling a yellow candy.



But we do need to stay on topic. It's my fault that I did some derailing just to talk about my yellow candy incident, but we shouldn't continue this part any further.

I'm already asking about pizza collectibles due to the increasing pizza thread rate at one point, but what collectibles do you want that aren't even on TBT yet?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Apple2012 said:


> Does anybody remember that big giveaway thread where a lot of you got rude at me for rejecting the yellow candy? I can explain why I didn't want the yellow candy.



Yes. I remember. I also remember how much I was hurt by your words in general to the point I almost closed the giveaway. HOWEVER I have moved on, the pokeball went to a good home, and everyone left happy for the most part and thus we are all happy and you need to move on from it. It is history.



PandaNikita said:


> I'm sure I speak for everyone:
> 
> C a l l a w a y's giveaway (now Prinzessin) was crazy. That user (s/he) is very generous and was planning to giveaway her pokeball in a previous giveaway until someone lied about having one. Just saying that you were going to sell it upset her, but she has forgiven you. Everyone has forgiven and forgotten about that situation. This forum moves on fast - you should too.
> 
> -Nikki



I am a girl, you are correct. :3 But yes all this.



Apple2012 said:


> I'm sorry to bring it up. It's just that a lot of you have been extremely rude to me for being ungrateful, and I still refuse to forgive. I'm not truly ungrateful. I may have been rude that one time, but a lot of you were extremely harsh. It's like life imprisoning someone for littering a little that doesn't know about the law.
> 
> Thanks, but just giving you a future reference, try not to be too harsh like last time. If I was very mean or if I repeatedly did this, then I deserve the rude remarks over the prize. All of you who were rude to me on the giveaway (and the ones who were rude to me on the fan art request thread) are forgiven as of 11/14. But I'm not taking my forgiveness back.



Bringing up the past isn't always a wise thing to do can we please move on?



PandaNikita said:


> Um read my last post? -If I were giving away my prized possession and someone wanted to sell it - it's like a stab in the heart. I'll VM you a short story about why I was mad in a minute.



Let's just let it go?????


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

PandaNikita said:


> I wasn't fighting over a candy...



Is it wrong to say that your cake story is making me hungry? I seriously haven't eaten anything since 5:00 P.M where I'm at. It's 2:00 A.M here xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Okay, I wish I didn't say all that. Mods, would you mind deleting all the off-topic posts? I may risk getting an infraction, even though talking about yellow candies is still talking about collectibles.


----------



## Danielkang2

Apple2012 said:


> Okay, I wish I didn't say all that. Mods, would you mind deleting all the off-topic posts? I may risk getting an infraction, even though talking about yellow candies is still talking about collectibles.


lol I bet they rather not give you an infraction then deleting all the off topic posts.


----------



## PandaNikita

@ObeseMudkipz - it made me hungry too lol go buy a cake collectible
@Apple2012 - we're fine, don't worry about it - this thread has no bell posting value set to it I think, just make quality posts


----------



## lazuli

i wouldnt like a pizza collectible. BLEGH. theyd have to make like 823906916581 versions for like supreme, meat lovers, etc etc. pizza aint cute


----------



## Kaiaa

Let's drop the current topic, it's in the past. Now then, the real question is when the admin will restock the shop!


----------



## NSFW

Kaiaa said:


> Let's drop the current topic, it's in the past. Now then, the real question is when the admin will restock the shop!



maybe when the next direct comes
out of nowhere


----------



## SharJoY

Kaiaa said:


> Let's drop the current topic, it's in the past. Now then, the real question is when the admin will restock the shop!



I am ready for a restock


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I still want my chocolate cake. But I feel that I'm gonna miss the redirects.


----------



## lazuli

for a minute when kaiaa posted, i thought that there was a restock but NOP. haha.


----------



## Coach

We also need flower collectibles

I am ready for this restock! :'


----------



## Blizzard

*I needz YELLOW letter *

As long as I've been on this board, getting these letters has been my goal. Possible restock Yay!!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Who's going to lurk for possible pokeball restock?


----------



## SharJoY

Me....lI have never played pokeman.....but I still will lurk to see what they look like.


----------



## BiggKitty

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Who's going to lurk for possible pokeball restock?



Who's stirring things up?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

BiggKitty said:


> Who's stirring things up?



I am! I know my computer doesn't like this forum anymore and I want to know who to gift tbt to for restock madness


----------



## Skyfall

BiggKitty said:


> Who's stirring things up?



Wow, 5 pinwheels!  So pretty.  (Am extremely jealous)


----------



## Javocado

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Who's going to lurk for possible pokeball restock?



I will be lurking but my computer won't get the job done lol


----------



## Blizzard

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Who's going to lurk for possible pokeball restock?



Did the old pokeballs come out prior to game release?  Geez hope their server is in good shape.


----------



## Peisinoe

Blizzard said:


> Did the old pokeballs come out prior to game release?  Geez hope their server is in good shape.


I think it was either 1 week from the release day. A select number a day for 7 days. 

Or 

It was 1 week leading up to the release.


----------



## sej

Crys said:


> did you buy it from the shop?



I bought one from someone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Who did you sell it to?
> How much did they pay you?



I think I sold it to PrayingMantis. For like, 300 TBT.

I sooooo wish I kept it now...


----------



## gnoixaim

Sej said:


> I bought one from someone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think I sold it to PrayingMantis. For like, 300 TBT.
> 
> I sooooo wish I kept it now...



Are you sure you're talking about the weird doll?


----------



## Blizzard

Stina said:


> I think it was either 1 week from the release day. A select number a day for 7 days.
> 
> Or
> 
> It was 1 week leading up to the release.



Thanks. I can barely remember what I did a week ago. I do remember staying up crazy hours.


----------



## sej

gnoixaim said:


> Are you sure you're talking about the weird doll?



Yeah, this was quite a long time ago, so I had no idea how much it was worth D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want a direct to happen so I can be here for my first normal shop restock.   

- - - Post Merge - - -

One sec, gotta go un-invisi.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sej said:


> I bought one from someone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think I sold it to PrayingMantis. For like, 300 TBT.
> 
> I sooooo wish I kept it now...



Sigh, You got it off a player for that month's  birthstone . I gave you the Togepi egg which was worth 3000 tbt at the time. I gifted (not sold) it to BiggKitty At that time I was told it was too ugly and weird..


----------



## sej

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sigh, You got it off a player for that month's  birthstone . I gave you the Togepi egg which was worth 3000 tbt at the time. I gifted (not sold) it to BiggKitty At that time I was told it was too ugly and weird..



I sort of remember that. But I really wished I kept it. D:


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. I was wrong!


----------



## sej

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I wish I kept all the pokeballs and Chocolate cakes  I gifted ( not sold). They  were all sold



Yeah, lol. I have seen ALOT of people having chocolate cakes gifted by you xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

It's soooooo not ugly and weird! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The best collectible to me!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I had more than one choco cake, then I will host a competition where the choco cakes are the prizes.


----------



## f11

Does anyone think it's possible to get 45 tickets? Lol I'm going for purple and White feather and pinwheel.


----------



## Zulehan

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I wish I kept all the pokeballs and Chocolate cakes  I gifted ( not sold). They  were all sold


I still have your Togepi Egg.  Gave it back for you to re-gift because, when I bought an extra for Delphine, I accidentally gifted her the one you gave me, rather than the one I bought from Sholee. Makes me wish the donator, date of purchase, and date of last gifting, were indicated in inventory. (I am also wondering if the 'Sell Back' column on the inventory page is ever used, since otherwise the useful information indicated otherwise might be fitted there.)


----------



## f11

Nvm pinwheel doesn't cost tickets so 25


----------



## SharJoY

Zulehan said:


> I still have your Togepi Egg.  Gave it back for you to re-gift because, when I bought an extra for Delphine, I accidentally gifted her the one you gave me, rather than the one I bought from Sholee. Makes me wish the donator, date of purchase, and date of last gifting, were indicated in inventory. (I am also wondering if the 'Sell Back' column on the inventory page is ever used, since otherwise the useful information indicated otherwise might be fitted there.)



I too wish we could see the time stamp in inventory.


----------



## Cuppycakez

mysticoma said:


> I too wish we could see the time stamp in inventory.



You can see time stamp for example
Activate what you want the date for. 
Go to your profile, then shop on your page. 


I just want to be able to chose order!  No more timestamp crap!


----------



## SharJoY

Cuppycakez said:


> You can see time stamp for example
> Activate what you want the date for.
> Go to your profile, then shop on your page.
> 
> 
> I just want to be able to chose order!  No more timestamp crap!



Thank you for that info!  And actually, I like your idea, no time stamp at all.


----------



## nard

To be honest, I really just wanna organize my collectibles.


----------



## Maruchan

It's "TBT Collectibles Musical Chairs" time. XD


----------



## Dork

i kinda just realized my candies are not in order and it's pissing me off like u cant believe omg


----------



## Justin

Zulehan said:


> Makes me wish the donator, date of purchase, and date of last gifting, were indicated in inventory.



That would quite useful. I'll take a look into it later.


----------



## lazuli

people be wanting ugly collectibles like weird dolls and snowglobes and feathers. I JUST WANT A POKEBALL AND A PINWHEEL. god.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I wish I kept all the pokeballs and Chocolate cakes  I gifted ( not sold). They  were all sold


I thank you again for the precious Chocolake Cake. It is never leaving me. ;;


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I thank you again for the precious Chocolake Cake. It is never leaving me. ;;



lmao. I stand corrected. I'm wrong. Come get your paper!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lmao. I stand corrected. I'm wrong. Come get your paper!


Crap, I missed you.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> That would quite useful. I'll take a look into it later.



Orrrr, ya know.  Maybe we could just chose the order instead of the time stamp idea???  Jk. But is that even possible? Not even sure how the whole forum edit-y dealy-o part works. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh forgot this part. 





computertrash said:


> people be wanting ugly collectibles like weird dolls and snowglobes and feathers. I JUST WANT A POKEBALL AND A PINWHEEL. god.



WEIRD DOLL ISN'T UGLY OMGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The Pokeball announcement from last year if anyone is interested.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mon-Week-on-The-Bell-Tree!&highlight=Pokeball


----------



## Skyfall

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> The Pokeball announcement from last year if anyone is interested.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mon-Week-on-The-Bell-Tree!&highlight=Pokeball



Thanks for that!  I think i was actually here but havent joined yet, and i was like, collectibles, whats that, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Skyfall said:


> Thanks for that!  I think i was actually here but havent joined yet, and i was like, collectibles, whats that, lol.


You're welcome, lol same with the fair.


----------



## SharJoY

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> The Pokeball announcement from last year if anyone is interested.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mon-Week-on-The-Bell-Tree!&highlight=Pokeball



Thank you for posting this, I tried looking for it before, so I could see how that went down.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well that would've sucked for me.  They would've restocked at 3 am each time for me. 

Jubs I needs a pokeball ;-;


----------



## SharJoY

Cuppycakez said:


> Well that would've sucked for me.  They would've restocked at 3 am each time for me.
> 
> Jubs I needs a pokeball ;-;



I hope that if they release a new pokeball collectible they do so in several releases at various times again like they did for the candy.


----------



## Cuppycakez

mysticoma said:


> I hope that if they release a new pokeball collectible they do so in several releases at various times again like they did for the candy.



Yeah. I don't really see restocks that are at the same time every time fair. It always screws one time zone over.  Even if it works for me, it sucks for those that are screwed in a way. XD


----------



## Gracelia

Zulehan said:


> I still have your Togepi Egg.  Gave it back for you to re-gift because, when I bought an extra for Delphine, I accidentally gifted her the one you gave me, rather than the one I bought from Sholee. Makes me wish the donator, date of purchase, and date of last gifting, were indicated in inventory. (I am also wondering if the 'Sell Back' column on the inventory page is ever used, since otherwise the useful information indicated otherwise might be fitted there.)



^^'' I did the exact same thing with my Yoshi Egg. I was actually quite sad since it took me so long to earn points to get it myself (-__- I hate riddles).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Of the collectibles, here are what I'm interested:

Chocolate cake
Fruit
Birthstones (only 5)
And other items I find cool

Here's what I'm not collecting:

Letters
Candies
Feathers
Eggs

I better be quick when I buy collectibles, or I should save up my TBT.


----------



## Coach

Apple2012 said:


> Of the collectibles, here are what I'm interested:
> 
> Chocolate cake
> Fruit
> Birthstones (only 5)
> And other items I find cool
> 
> Here's what I'm not collecting:
> 
> Letters
> Candies
> Feathers
> Eggs
> 
> I better be quick when I buy collectibles, or I should save up my TBT.



Lol, ask Vanillabeth for your pears back


----------



## Vizionari

Is it sad that the only fruit collectible I have is a cherry?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> Lol, ask Vanillabeth for your pears back



I never sent her a pear.


----------



## Coach

Vizionari said:


> Is it sad that the only fruit collectible I have is a cherry?



Nope, at least it isn't a fruit you can buy in unlimited quantities from the shop. ^-^
I call them noob fruits

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I never sent her a pear.



You didn't? I thought you would've, after all that pear threatening. <.<


----------



## sej

Anyone who has got a spare pear lying around feel free to give it to me  Yes I know I can just buy one but bleh..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> You didn't? I thought you would've, after all that pear threatening. <.<



I was only acting like a funny troll when I said that. But if you really want to know something, I didn't actually plan on getting one. I wanted to see a response from her. But at least I'm not being a spiteful troll.

If you want to know why I'm not interested in some collectibles, I can explain.

Candies - originally, I wanted the entire set. But I hated the fact that one has unlimited restocks while the others are rare. They all look like that they have the same value. That, and candy in general isn't valuable to me.
Feathers - I never even liked collecting feathers to begin with. Candy and eggs are more valuable.
Eggs - I would like to collect them if they had red, green, yellow, and blue, but the way how they're designed don't interest me.
Letters - they don't even appeal to me whatsoever.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Gracelia said:


> ^^'' I did the exact same thing with my Yoshi Egg. I was actually quite sad since it took me so long to earn points to get it myself (-__- I hate riddles).



I hated those riddles with a passion. I have to admit though that it made me learn about large areas of the forum that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gracelia said:


> ^^'' I did the exact same thing with my Yoshi Egg. I was actually quite sad since it took me so long to earn points to get it myself (-__- I hate riddles).



I hated those riddles too. The only one I got was the 100 quack riddle and I only got 1 egg (currency not collectible)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Anyone remember one of these riddles so I can hear?


----------



## f11

Omg I hated those riddles. But even some people pmed me to get answers >.>


----------



## Cuppycakez

Never mind I found the old post with all the riddles.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I hated those riddles with a passion. I have to admit though that it made me learn about large areas of the forum that I didn't even know existed.


Ditto and some Animal Crossing history.
I HAD NINTENDO LAND, THAT HAD ANIMAL CROSSING SWEET DAYS, AND I COULDN'T FIGURE OUT THAT RIDDLE FOR THE LIFE OF ME!

I spent my entire weekend on those riddles, I think it was worth it lol. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## kassie

Cuppycakez said:


> Never mind I found the old post with all the riddles.



Link, please? I'd love to see what kind of riddles they had. ...And I'm too lazy to search myself. ^^;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah ok! One second! I'll put it here and VM you it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here ya go!  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?165458-TBT-s-Second-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Nvm xD


----------



## Blizzard

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ditto and some Animal Crossing history.
> I HAD NINTENDO LAND, THAT HAD ANIMAL CROSSING SWEET DAYS, AND I COULDN'T FIGURE OUT THAT RIDDLE FOR THE LIFE OF ME!
> 
> I spent my entire weekend on those riddles, I think it as worth it lol. It was a lot of fun!



That one riddle regarding Sweet Days I still object to. It was worded strangely. I know many got it but that one never made sense. Oh well it was tons of fun though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. I've never even been within a state close to New York, so I havn't been to a Nintendo Land. I never would've gotten that one.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Blizzard said:


> That one riddle regarding Sweet Days I still object to. It was worded strangely. I know many got it but that one never made sense. Oh well it was tons of fun though.


For tons of people it just made our brains explode. Ah, I still remember.



Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. I've never even been within a state close to New York, so I havn't been to a Nintendo Land. I never would've gotten that one.


????

No no, its a Wii U game!


----------



## Javocado

Bring on the Pokeball.
I'm going for 6 tbh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Bring on the Pokeball.
> I'm going for 6 tbh


PARTYPARTYPARTYPARTYPARTYPARTY


----------



## Trickilicky

So there's some Oompa Loompas in the shop right now. Anyone else seeing this or am I just hungover? haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhh I just saw Justin's thread on The Bulletin Board, lmao


----------



## Ayaya

There's a golden ticket for sale too......


----------



## Trickilicky

Good luck everyone!! Info here for a quick link: Golden Tickets!


----------



## Javocado

Good luck guys.
I hope we get to keep these spiffy tickets.


----------



## sej

When I read the description for the golden ticket I thought there was only one winner. Then I read again and I saw winner*s*! I am soooooo excited!


----------



## kassie

Good luck guys! c:


----------



## Trickilicky

Javocado said:


> Good luck guys.
> I hope we get to keep these spiffy tickets.



Me too! They look awesome, they're a Pokeball collectible all on their own and I'd love to keep mine


----------



## Libra

I actually loved the Easter Hunt riddles. ^_^ I had so much fun that weekend trying to find the answers and then being all excited when I had found a correct one. It took me many hours to find all the answers but I did it and I honestly didn't think that would happen. I'm not that familiar with Animal Crossing (I've only played New Leaf so I knew nothing about the older games and such), but like a co-worker used to say; "Always remember, kids, Google is your friend". ^_~ So yeah, I spent many hours on Google and I know the MP3 one drove me crazy but even that one I found. So the riddles weren't impossible. ^_^ And I learned a lot of things at the same time. ^_^ I am really happy and grateful that Jeremy, Thunder and Justin made the riddles and I really hope they will do so again in the future. ^.^

TL;DR: I really loved the Easter Hunt and hope the staff will do another or similar event in the future. <3


----------



## Danielkang2

Libra said:


> I actually loved the Easter Hunt riddles. ^_^ I had so much fun that weekend trying to find the answers and then being all excited when I had found a correct one. It took me many hours to find all the answers but I did it and I honestly didn't think that would happen. I'm not that familiar with Animal Crossing (I've only played New Leaf so I knew nothing about the older games and such), but like a co-worker used to say; "Always remember, kids, Google is your friend". ^_~ So yeah, I spent many hours on Google and I know the MP3 one drove me crazy but even that one I found. So the riddles weren't impossible. ^_^ And I learned a lot of things at the same time. ^_^ I am really happy and grateful that Jeremy, Thunder and Justin made the riddles and I really hope they will do so again in the future. ^.^
> 
> TL;DR: I really loved the Easter Hunt and hope the staff will do another or similar event in the future. <3


Just throwing it outhere. Libra I love your collectible arrangement!!!


----------



## sej

Danielkang2 said:


> Just throwing it outhere. Libra I love your collectible arrangement!!!



Omg, same here


----------



## Libra

Danielkang2 said:


> Just throwing it outhere. Libra I love your collectible arrangement!!!





Sej said:


> Omg, same here



Oh, wow, that's the first time someone has told me that. Thank you both. <3


----------



## Hibiki

After the raffle I hope we get to keep teh ticket! It's so cool ;o


----------



## Blizzard

How silly of me. I missed the event and now actually crying. No comment necessary just horribly sad.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Is there a guide for how to send collectables?


----------



## Coach

Hyperpesta said:


> Is there a guide for how to send collectables?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ending-Bells-and-Collectibles-to-Another-User


----------



## Hyperpesta

Coach said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ending-Bells-and-Collectibles-to-Another-User



thank you.


----------



## nard

Just 5 more bells to get a ticket... Ugh, I'm going to be broke again.


maybe i should try selling a red candy now hm


----------



## SharJoY

Sej said:


> When I read the description for the golden ticket I thought there was only one winner. Then I read again and I saw winner*s*! I am soooooo excited!



I thought the same thing, only one winner, so I missed that too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blizzard said:


> How silly of me. I missed the event and now actually crying. No comment necessary just horribly sad.



I believe the raffle is Friday the 21st.


----------



## nard

Ahh, thank you PrayingMantis! I'll pay you back one day~ <3


----------



## Toot

Lol why Oompa Loompas? That's not Turkey Dayish. ( ▔•з•▔ )


----------



## Blizzard

GodToot said:


> Lol why Oompa Loompas? That's not Turkey Dayish. ( ▔?з?▔ )



Everything is coming up Wonka. Primus has a new album out called _Primus and the Chocolate Factory._ They are placing 5 golden tickets in random lp's to win concert tickets. I just like chocolate.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gah so excited


----------



## Skyfall

I will second or third the suggestion that people who dont get the pokeball get to keep the ticket.  Or get some kind of consolatioon prize.  (cause it did cost 100 tbt, lol)


----------



## sej

Skyfall said:


> I will second or third the suggestion that people who dont get the pokeball get to keep the ticket.  Or get some kind of consolatioon prize.  (cause it did cost 100 tbt, lol)



I second this


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eh, luck of the draw. I was so close to getting that freakin 100th ticker though. Super sad I didn't get it.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Eh, luck of the draw. I was so close to getting that freakin 100th ticker though. Super sad I didn't get it.



I don't really understand what the certain numbers mean...? o-o


----------



## Cuppycakez

Does anyone have the images of the new designed pokeballs someone made a while ago? I can't find them


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> Does anyone have the images of the new designed pokeballs someone made a while ago? I can't find them



Here you go:


Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Cuppycakez said:


> Does anyone have the images of the new designed pokeballs someone made a while ago? I can't find them



Witch made them


----------



## Sanaki

Skyfall said:


> I will second or third the suggestion that people who dont get the pokeball get to keep the ticket.  Or get some kind of consolatioon prize.  (cause it did cost 100 tbt, lol)



i third this


----------



## SharJoY

Cuppycakez said:


> Does anyone have the images of the new designed pokeballs someone made a while ago? I can't find them



I think they were done by Witch, I remember that because I loved the blue one she did.


----------



## Skyfall

Also just want to chime in that this raffle idea is fabulous!  It is truly random who wins while the restocks really werent.  The restocks were dependent on time zones, so some people were asleep for certain ones.  People with fast fingers and fast internet had a slight, slight edge.  And some people got like 20 while others got none.  

This time, its one per person, truly randomizer.  Great idea admins and mods.


----------



## Coach

Skyfall said:


> I will second or third the suggestion that people who dont get the pokeball get to keep the ticket.  Or get some kind of consolatioon prize.  (cause it did cost 100 tbt, lol)



We all get a Togepi egg. o.o

Or, as it is Willy Wonka, we get Chocolate cakes. c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nuuuuu chocolate cakes, but they're purple instead!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I go to the shop and oompa loompas show up, wha. I do love this little raffle, and its pretty collectible. My favorite color, purple. *W*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## matt

Whats with the Pokemon tickets?


----------



## lazuli

why do people want to keep the ticket lol. its KINDA ugly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Whats with the Pokemon tickets?



raffle on friday, winners get pokeball collectibles.


----------



## Cuppycakez

A little but I like it overall. And it marks this fun event! I mean you don't have you keep it if you don't want it.


----------



## Gosalyne

I wonder what happens to the ticket after the raffle? It's quite pretty 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Maybe we can get like a consolation prize: a OOMPA LOOMPA sticker (or something) He-he! XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

Gosalyne said:


> *Maybe we can get like a consolation prize: a OOMPA LOOMPA sticker (or something) He-he! XD



a Wonka Bar


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I just bought the ticket cause I liked the look of it! Didn't realise about the raffle 'til later  I hope it doesn't go! I don't want to loose my bells... Especially since I can't obtain most collectables, due to being in the wrong timezone and constantly missing the re-stocks :/

Sidenote: Saw this earlier which didn't exactly seem fair :c I know they were all bought legit and all (None were gifted) But considering some people don't even get the chance to buy one collectable, it doesn't seem fair that others can buy 9...


----------



## Chris

thoraofasgard said:


> I just bought the ticket cause I liked the look of it! Didn't realise about the raffle 'til later  I hope it doesn't go! I don't want to loose my bells... Especially since I can't obtain most collectables, *due to being in the wrong timezone* and constantly missing the re-stocks :/



Restocks actually take most time zones into consideration. And, looking at your profile, it looks like we're in the same one! The only time I've found our time zone to be a disadvantage on TBT was during the Easter Egg Hunt where the last four clues went up really early in the morning.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Tina said:


> Restocks actually take most time zones into consideration. And, looking at your profile, it looks like we're in the same one! The only time I've found our time zone to be a disadvantage on TBT was during the Easter Egg Hunt where the last four clues went up really early in the morning.



Hmm it's maybe just me missing them then :/ I'm not online most of the day due to College/ extra courses so Im probably just really unlucky!


----------



## gnoixaim

thoraofasgard said:


> I just bought the ticket cause I liked the look of it! Didn't realise about the raffle 'til later  I hope it doesn't go! I don't want to loose my bells... Especially since I can't obtain most collectables, due to being in the wrong timezone and constantly missing the re-stocks :/
> 
> Sidenote: Saw this earlier which didn't exactly seem fair :c I know they were all bought legit and all (None were gifted) But considering some people don't even get the chance to buy one collectable, it doesn't seem fair that others can buy 9...
> View attachment 74990



Oh hey, it's a printscreen of my collectibles  
I've given a bunch away, so I think it's fair. There are others that have bought just as many as me, they just don't display them because they don't want to get hated on. LOL


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

gnoixaim said:


> Oh hey, it's a printscreen of my collectibles
> I've given a bunch away, so I think it's fair. There are others that have bought just as many as me, they just don't display them because they don't want to get hated on. LOL



Yeah, as I said, I'm not hating, I just don't think it's really fair :/ I checked every night to see if there were any there and every morning I got up early so I could try and get one and they were always sold out so it's not fair that some people don't even get a chance!


----------



## matt

thoraofasgard said:


> Yeah, as I said, I'm not hating, I just don't think it's really fair :/ I checked every night to see if there were any there and every morning I got up early so I could try and get one and they were always sold out so it's not fair that some people don't even get a chance!



Ill let you know if I find any restocks


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. But there isn't any more Halloween candy for this year. (Or there shouldn't be haha)


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. But there isn't any more Halloween candy for this year. (Or there shouldn't be haha)



That's kind of the point... That some people never really got the chance to get it


----------



## Cuppycakez

thoraofasgard said:


> That's kind of the point... That some people never really got the chance to get it[/SIZE]




Well, I understand it. Even if you were there, there's not a garentee you would have gotten one/anything.
I missed 3 candy restocks over all. I was there for all the others ones, and in the end the only thing I got myself from a restocks was 2 red candies. And that was when the Green and Blue were out and everyone was trying for those.


----------



## lazuli

oh tears for everyone. tears.

in case you werent there, whenever there was a candy restock, blue and greens were gone in SECONDS. not minutes, SECONDS. lots compained it wasnt fair but who can you really blame when everybody is refreshing the shop at the same time ????????????
you blame the mods.
curse you, mods.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hee hee. WE SHALL RIOT!

Just kidding we have awesome mods. 
They were gone is SECONDS like Restocsk the shop. 1 second later, BAM GONE! 
I was lucky to see the blue or green in stock haha.


----------



## gnoixaim

thoraofasgard said:


> Yeah, as I said, I'm not hating, I just don't think it's really fair :/ I checked every night to see if there were any there and every morning I got up early so I could try and get one and they were always sold out so it's not fair that some people don't even get a chance!



Lol, have you read the first couple million pages of this thread? 

& tbh, it was easier to get the candy restocks this year because of the timers. Everyone would have complained more if it was like last year.


----------



## lazuli

^ people STILL complained about this years restocks because of
,,,,,,
_sheniquas_


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sheniquas backkkkkk


----------



## Coach

I just looked at all of the tags for this thread, they bring back memories. XD

The candy restocks were quite fun, actually. The one I liked the most was the green candy restock where they were put up one at a time!


----------



## Skyfall

So, um, just in case an admin comes to read this thread, I would like to request that some of the smaller mailboxes, like the small mail box and purple mailbox be restocked at the next Direct or next restock of any kind.  Thank you.


----------



## Coach

Skyfall said:


> So, um, just in case an admin comes to read this thread, I would like to request that some of the smaller mailboxes, like the small mail box and purple mailbox be restocked at the next Direct or next restock of any kind.  Thank you.



I second this. <.<


----------



## f11

computertrash said:


> oh tears for everyone. tears.
> 
> in case you werent there, whenever there was a candy restock, blue and greens were gone in SECONDS. not minutes, SECONDS. lots compained it wasnt fair but who can you really blame when everybody is refreshing the shop at the same time ????????????
> you blame the mods.
> curse you, mods.


Mods don't have anything to do with restocks. It's the admins!!!!


----------



## lazuli

Crys said:


> Mods don't have anything to do with restocks. It's the admins!!!!



*CURSE ALL OF THE TBT AUTHORITY THEN*


----------



## Chibiusa

Where are the Pokeball golden tickets coming from?


----------



## nard

Chibiusa said:


> Where are the Pokeball golden tickets coming from?



The shop and it's 100 BTB to buy. Buying one will enter you into a raffle for a free Pokeball collectible that'll be drawn on the 21st, when ORAS comes out!


----------



## Chibiusa

Ah cool, thanks.


----------



## Justin

computertrash said:


> *CURSE ALL OF THE TBT AUTHORITY THEN*



where do i sign up for the revolution


----------



## CookingOkasan

If I hide my pokeball ticket, I'll still be in the ~raffle~ right?


----------



## Greninja

CookingOkasan said:


> If I hide my pokeball ticket, I'll still be in the ~raffle~ right?



You can't hide it


----------



## Zulehan

Justin said:


> where do i sign up for the revolution


These days? In corporate board rooms. Sick of conformist clothes? Join the revolution for threads that show off your individuality! (Sponsored by Nike.)


----------



## f11

Greninja said:


> You can't hide it


lmao I just hide mine


----------



## Justin

Cross-post from the OOMPA LOOMPA! thread:

*We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.* May be slightly late if I'm in the middle of an intense Smash Wii U match _losing to Jeremy_.  All times are Pacific.

Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize. It's simply just for the fun of anyone who is interested in indulging in some anticipation and hype of possibly winning one. I know a lot of you got a lot of fun out of chatting and freaking out in the Shop Restock thread during Halloween last month as a community while you waited, so this will be a little reunion of sorts.  I'll see you in the thread on Friday!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so 10 winners confirmed then?

Justin Wonka's far more generous it seems


----------



## Skyfall

So excited!  

Just want to chime in that the raffle idea is brilliant.  .  Because, um, there were people peeing into bottles because they didnt want to leave their laptop last time.  

Now I can actually work instead of stalking this site like a crazy person.  . And everyone gets to sbower and pee and eat in a timely fashion, lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

peeing into bottles thing really cracks me up

I'm just imagining it going something like

"______, are you peeing in your room again? Use the toilet!"
"SHUT UP MOM, I'M TRYING TO BUY CANDY!"


----------



## Trickilicky

LambdaDelta said:


> peeing into bottles thing really cracks me up
> 
> I'm just imagining it going something like
> 
> "______, are you peeing in your room again? Use the toilet!"
> "SHUT UP MOM, I'M TRYING TO BUY CANDY!"



laughing irl. I wonder if anyone will ever top that level of madness/dedication?!


----------



## Zane

Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-da
If you don't pee in bottles you will go far

I wanna watch the raffle live but I'll probably be playing Smash all day friday hmm. Anyway good luck fellow ticket holders. :>


----------



## Mercedes

So thats what the ti tea were for? I just thought they were pretty.


----------



## Danielkang2

Justin said:


> Cross-post from the OOMPA LOOMPA! thread:
> 
> *We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.* May be slightly late if I'm in the middle of an intense Smash Wii U match _losing to Jeremy_.  All times are Pacific.
> 
> Please note that by no means are you required to be online at the time nor do you need to do any mad shop refreshing to win the Pokeball prize. It's simply just for the fun of anyone who is interested in indulging in some anticipation and hype of possibly winning one. I know a lot of you got a lot of fun out of chatting and freaking out in the Shop Restock thread during Halloween last month as a community while you waited, so this will be a little reunion of sorts.  I'll see you in the thread on Friday!


Is it possible for you to win justin? haha


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> where do i sign up for the revolution



i will punch you


----------



## TykiButterfree

Zane said:


> Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-da
> If you don't pee in bottles you will go far
> 
> I wanna watch the raffle live but I'll probably be playing Smash all day friday hmm. Anyway good luck fellow ticket holders. :>



I will be playing Pokemon. Yay!


----------



## Greninja

LambdaDelta said:


> peeing into bottles thing really cracks me up
> 
> I'm just imagining it going something like
> 
> "______, are you peeing in your room again? Use the toilet!"
> "SHUT UP MOM, I'M TRYING TO BUY CANDY!"



Lmao that was zuko who did that I haven't seen him since that 


And Pokeball!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wait, someone said 10 winners were confirmed? I'm confused because 3-7 is only 4 hours. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh never mind! He said 2 every hour.


----------



## Hibiki

Greninja said:


> Lmao that was zuko who did that I haven't seen him since that
> 
> 
> And Pokeball!!!!!!!



-Is Zuko-


----------



## Justin

Danielkang2 said:


> Is it possible for you to win justin? haha



Myself and some of the staff did purchase tickets, so yes actually.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Myself and some of the staff did purchase tickets, so yes actually.



Well, you are giving it away so it's fair!  

(I should be seeing Big Hero Six on Tuesday!   )


----------



## Coach

So, it's about a 1:32 chance of getting a Pokeball?


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> Myself and some of the staff did purchase tickets, so yes actually.



Heck it should be a staff perk that you get one of each collectible.


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> Well, you are giving it away so it's fair!
> 
> (I should be seeing Big Hero Six on Tuesday!   )



Trust me, it's awesome ^^


----------



## Chris

Zane said:


> Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-da
> If you don't pee in bottles you will go far



Oh god the memories.  

Everyone excited for the raffle?


----------



## Blizzard

I've been looking forward to it. I'm trying to plan rl events around it!!  Crazy huh!


----------



## Zulehan

Tina said:


> Everyone excited for the raffle?


*looks up from _Fantasy Life_* Huh? Oh, right: yes, of course. Um, where was I? Oh, yeah, Lunares and that 'treasure'... 

On a more serious note, I really am distracted by FL, but certainly think this raffle is a neat idea.


----------



## Skyfall

Cool!  Counter's up in the shop.  . Actually brings back feelings of slight anxiety, lol.


----------



## rosabelle

Ooh cool!  thats gonna be 5am for me. Hehe but yea, I felt the slight anxiety when I checked the shop.


----------



## Skyfall

Its all good this time.  The last time i saw that counter, my mouse almost died from all that refreshing.  This time, it will be relaxed fun, not frenzied fun.


----------



## rosabelle

Ahaha same! My mouse and F5.  It'll be exciting to see who wins.  Good luck to everyone~ woot


----------



## Justin

Well, that was _definitely_ worth an hour of my time.


----------



## Ayaya

Justin said:


> Well, that was _definitely_ worth an hour of my time.



For the spinning pokebal? lmao
Will the spinning stay after the raffle? I can't stop staring at it...


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> Well, that was _definitely_ worth an hour of my time.



Can't imagine that time being spent any more productively.


----------



## LambdaDelta

speaking of animated balls

have some animated balls that you can't save as animated without some complex work, far as I'm aware

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47143868
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47157657
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47170555
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47184690


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Will the spinning pokeball stay after the raffle???


----------



## Danielkang2

haha


----------



## Blizzard

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Will the spinning pokeball stay after the raffle???



Very cool. Congratulations.


----------



## nard

Justin said:
			
		

> Please use the Shop / Collectibles / Restocks Discussion thread for further discussion and chat about the raffle and this event:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...d-OOMPA-LOOMPA!
> 
> Thank you! May the odds ever be in your favour!




More like the _mods_ ever in your favor.


----------



## Amyy

im excited!


----------



## Laudine

I-I can't stop staring at my spinning pokeballs @_@ It's hypnotising...


----------



## Blizzard

Laudine said:


> I-I can't stop staring at my spinning pokeballs @_@ It's hypnotising...



It's honestly the coolest thing ever. Grats!!!


----------



## Laudine

Blizzard said:


> It's honestly the coolest thing ever. Grats!!!


Hahah indeed! 
A shame they'll stop spinning after the raffle though xD I wish they would stay that way for a while


----------



## FireNinja1

There's spinning pokeballs? Oh god I should get mine out.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

FireNinja1 said:


> There's spinning pokeballs? Oh god I should get mine out.



Do it while you can...it's today only


----------



## Venn

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Witch

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Do it while you can...it's today only



Funny ... though cause some dizziness : O


----------



## Shirohibiki

i came immediately here when i saw my pokeball spinning, it startled the heck out of me lmao

its rly rad, and good luck everyone


----------



## Chris

It. _Spins_. 
Justin you goofball.


----------



## matt

I want a spinning pokeball


----------



## LilD

Good luck with the raffle everyone
And those spinning pokeballs look cool!


----------



## Sanaki

Good luck everyone :u


----------



## SharJoY

Good Luck to everyone that bought a raffle ticket.


----------



## Meadows

good luck everyone


----------



## Chris

matt said:


> I want a spinning pokeball



I will trade mine if anyone can find me a non-spinning one thanks.


----------



## lazuli

im going to commit sudoku
ONLY HAVE 10 CHANCES AND 339 PEOPLE HAVE BOUGHT ONE. as of right now.
people will be crying. like me


----------



## Cuppycakez

Jubs your the best x3
_"May the odds be ever in your favor"_
Mockingjay Part 1 came out today.  

But annnnyway. I think the winners of the raffles should get to keep theirs spinning forever but only spin when they have them. So say they were to sell them they can't sell thiers for 20k just because it spins.


----------



## Guero101

cool spinning pokeball bro!


----------



## catarinalucio

Can someone tell me how many hours left until the raffle begins, please? Thank you and good luck to you all! ♥


----------



## Truffle

Justin said:
			
		

> *We'll be revealing and distributing two raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm on Friday.* May be slightly late if I'm in the middle of an intense Smash Wii U match losing to Jeremy.  All times are Pacific.



Currently about 8.5 hours until the first drawing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The timer can also be viewed here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php


----------



## catarinalucio

Truffle said:


> Currently about 8.5 hours until the first drawing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The timer can also be viewed here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php



Oh! I thought the timer in the shop meant the hours until the raffle was over! /.\ I feel dumb. Thank you!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh watching the Twitch Stream should be fun!  I'll have to get it on my computer or something.  I'll figure it out. But it's off to Fantasy Life for now!


----------



## f11

Omg moving pokeballs


----------



## sej

The first drawing is at 11pm for me xD I will try and stay up to see first drawing


----------



## Maruchan

@__@ The spinning Pokeball is soooooo cool <3

The raffle this afternoon is gonna be a blast - good luck everyone!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, forgot to say good luck everyone! 

Especially me


----------



## sej

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, forgot to say good luck everyone!
> 
> Especially me



Good luck to you and everyone!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sej said:


> Good luck to you and everyone!


Aw thanks!  You too!


----------



## SmashNess

Can we change the website to the avocado tree forums


----------



## Cuppycakez

SmashNess said:


> Can we change the website to the avocado tree forums



?!?!


----------



## SmashNess

Cuppycakez said:


> ?!?!



what was that for avocado's are a great source of deliciousness.


----------



## NSFW

SmashNess said:


> Can we change the website to the *J*avocado tree forums



wow a javocado tree forum is really good


----------



## Cuppycakez

Your crazy haha. Acavado? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SmashNess said:


> what was that for avocado's are a great source of deliciousness.



I just thought it was totally random


----------



## SmashNess

Avocado

- - - Post Merge - - -

O wait nvm


----------



## Javocado

ayy lmao
I like the sound of that


----------



## Cuppycakez

SmashNess said:


> View attachment 75247
> Avocado
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait why do i have 900 bells i had 300 a few minutes ago and i have no notification of donation


Maybe someone thought you had a good idea? Try refreshing the page.


----------



## Lock

Javocado said:


> ayy lmao
> I like the sound of that



Already have a mascot for Avocado Tree forums lolz


----------



## SmashNess

Togerpie


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Here about dat pokeball ♡


----------



## Coach

Who has won so far?


----------



## SmashNess

Coach said:


> Who has won so far?



i dont think it has started


----------



## Klinkguin

I can't wait for the raffle ^-^


----------



## SmashNess

Klinkguin said:


> I can't wait for the raffle ^-^



How do they decide who wins


----------



## Klinkguin

SmashNess said:


> How do they decide who wins


I'm not too sure. It must be random though otherwise it's unfair.


----------



## Coach

It hasn't? I must have mixed timezones up!


----------



## pengutango

It's all PST, from what I remember. So, that's GMT -8. Still pretty early over there, so yeah...


----------



## Greninja

Pokeball who is gonna get it ???


----------



## SmashNess

i want one for alpha sapphire code


----------



## Cuppycakez

SmashNess said:


> i want one for alpha sapphire code



No, you want one to sell to buy the Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire Code.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## SmashNess

Cuppycakez said:


> No, you want one to sell to buy the Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire Code.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



same thing D:


----------



## Greninja

SmashNess said:


> i want one for alpha sapphire code



Okay you're new here people don't like it when you just plan on selling something that's been given free to you


----------



## SmashNess

Greninja said:


> Okay you're new here people don't like it when you just plan on selling something that's been given free to you



but its a giveaway. it doesnt giveit to people on purpose it gives it on random... D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

SmashNess said:


> but its a giveaway. it doesnt giveit to people on purpose it gives it on random... D:



Yeah. People don't like it. But once you win, it's yours and you may do whatever you want with it.


----------



## SmashNess

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. People don't like it. But once you win, it's yours and you may do whatever you want with it.



why dont they?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Because people say its rude to sell something for a profit when you got it for free. 

I semi agree with those people but I respect that once it's your its yours and you can do what you want with it.


----------



## SmashNess

Cuppycakez said:


> Because people say its rude to sell something for a profit when you got it for free.
> 
> I semi agree with those people but I respect that once it's your its yours and you can do what you want with it.



Well no mean to get technical but it wouldnt be free :3


----------



## Greninja

Zuko I hope your not peeing in a bottle again 

I like the spinning pokeball


----------



## kassie

Good luck everyone on the raffle!  *fingers crossed for me too*
I don't think I've ever owned a Pok?ball so it would be cool to have.


----------



## sej

selcouth said:


> Good luck everyone on the raffle!  *fingers crossed for me too*
> I don't think I've ever owned a Pok?ball so it would be cool to have.



Fingers crossed for you and all of us!

4 hours and 20 mins!


----------



## SmashNess

Sej said:


> Fingers crossed for you and all of us!
> 
> 4 hours and 20 mins!



lol i see what you did there


----------



## Hibiki

Greninja said:


> Zuko I hope your not peeing in a bottle again
> 
> I like the spinning pokeball



Of course. I'm peeing in all the bottles, all of them.


----------



## sej

SmashNess said:


> lol i see what you did there



what did i do xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah it wasn't free! Good point. :3


----------



## lazuli

Sej said:


> Fingers crossed for you and all of us!
> 
> 4 hours and 20 mins!



#blazeit


----------



## SmashNess

Sej said:


> what did i do xD



then i guess you made an accidental refference


----------



## Skyfall

PLEASE keep the pokeball spinning.  It's pretty cool.  Even if I don't get one, it would be nice to see other people's spin.


----------



## sej

SmashNess said:


> then i guess you made an accidental refference



What was the accidental refference? xD


----------



## SmashNess

Sej said:


> What was the accidental refference? xD





computertrash said:


> #blazeit



XD


----------



## sej

I don't get it! xD


----------



## Javocado

4/20 blaze it n00b


----------



## sej

Javocado said:


> 4/20 blaze it n00b



.... i'll just say i get it xD


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Sej said:


> .... i'll just say i get it xD



It's an American law to do with legalising a certain popular reacriational habit :c


----------



## sej

thoraofasgard said:


> It's an American law to do with legalising a certain popular reacriational habit :c



Ohhhh!!! I get it now!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I still don't get it. But in just foig to pretend I do.


----------



## Kiikay




----------



## SmashNess

its tina again


----------



## lazuli

Skyfall said:


> PLEASE keep the pokeball spinning.  It's pretty cool.  Even if I don't get one, it would be nice to see other people's spin.



ummmm no thanks lmao. its nice for today but i wouldnt like it if it was permanent.


----------



## Cuppycakez

That's cause Tina rocks!!


----------



## sej

The raffle happens overnight for me, so if I wake up tomorrow with no notification, I know I haven't won xD


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> The raffle happens overnight for me, so if I wake up tomorrow with no notification, I know I haven't won xD



same here. glad we don't have to be on lel


----------



## SmashNess

Have the giveaways already started?


----------



## kassie

SmashNess said:


> Have the giveaways already started?



Check the shop, still ~3 hours left until the first winners are announced.


----------



## Hibiki

SmashNess said:


> Have the giveaways already started?



Why dont peoplejust check the timer ;m;


----------



## Naiad

wait what 

Pokeballs are spinning now? .0.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NEVERMIND
I SEE
OKAY


----------



## kasane

Lafiel said:


> wait what
> 
> Pokeballs are spinning now? .0.



That was my reaction as well XD
But when I first saw it it was rotated 90? anti-clockwise and stuck there so I was like: ಠ_ಠ okay what


----------



## Javocado

pray 4 pokeball


----------



## epona

so _this_ is why Jav snapchatted me frantically this morning asking me to sell my pokeball to him


----------



## Aradai

I'm playing fire emblem to relieve my excitement.
It's not helping.


----------



## Lassy

computertrash said:


> ummmm no thanks lmao. its nice for today but i wouldnt like it if it was permanent.



Yes, I don't like it when it's spinning ;-;


----------



## Ayaya

Lassy said:


> Yes, I don't like it when it's spinning ;-;



It's only until the raffle ends  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?240951-OOMPA-LOOMPA!&p=4171713#post4171713

I thought it's cool that it's spinning but it also makes me slightly dizzy...


----------



## Aradai

Ayaya said:


> It's only until the raffle ends  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?240951-OOMPA-LOOMPA!&p=4171713#post4171713
> 
> I thought it's cool that it's spinning but it also makes me slightly dizzy...


it's also lagging my page a bit. :s


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Watch it spin~



KitsuneNikki said:


> That was my reaction as well XD
> But when I first saw it it was rotated 90? anti-clockwise and stuck there so I was like: ಠ_ಠ okay what


You getting Omega Ruby yet?


----------



## Aradai

got bored of hw rip me



Spoiler: no text


----------



## Guero101

Sparkanine said:


> got bored of hw rip me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no text



haha very nice!


----------



## Aradai

Guero101 said:


> haha very nice!



thanks!
now back to writing that essay. gross.


----------



## Ayaya

Golden ticket will be unavailable in 17 minutes!


----------



## Campy

Sparkanine said:


> now back to writing that essay. gross.


Ew, essays.  Good luck with that! What's it about?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Checking in ♡

If anyone wants to chat I'll be lurking ♡


----------



## SmashNess

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Checking in ♡
> 
> If anyone wants to chat I'll be lurking ♡



hi


----------



## Aradai

Campy said:


> Ew, essays.  Good luck with that! What's it about?



it's basically about the sugar act of 1733 so my creative writing teacher won't get in trouble or something :<


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah it wasn't free! Good point. :3



No, not free but its way cooler to spend 100 tbt on a pokeball rather than like 10-15k(??) !! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



SmashNess said:


> hi



Hello~!


----------



## sej

Wishy_The_Star said:


> No, not free but its way cooler to spend 100 tbt on a pokeball rather than like 10-15k(??) !! XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~!



And it will be gifted by Justin! (or Jeremy!)


----------



## Campy

Sparkanine said:


> it's basically about the sugar act of 1733 so my creative writing teacher won't get in trouble or something :<


Oh, bleh. And on a friday, too. *Shivers* Hope you can finish it soon!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Sej said:


> And it will be gifted by Justin! (or Jeremy!)



Super cool ♡_♡

I hope they leave people little messages to laugh at on the gift !! ♡


----------



## Aradai

Campy said:


> Oh, bleh. And on a friday, too. *Shivers* Hope you can finish it soon!



thanks!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I gave Justin Candy with a witty Willy Wonka pun. Not sure if he still has it active but I thought it was funny haha,


----------



## Jaebeommie

I caved and bought a ticket. I like how it looks on the sidebar heh uwu


----------



## Chris

Shop said:
			
		

> We'll be revealing two Grand 2014 Willy Wonka Pok?ball Raffle winners approximately every hour 3pm through 7pm Pacific Time today. I'll also be live streaming some Super Smash Bros. for Wii U on Twitch in between draws! I'll see if I can get some staff members to beat my *** on stream. (I'm awful at everything Smash!) -Justin



You were right the first time sweetie.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> You were right the first time sweetie.



Is it bad I love your wit/jokes.


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> You were right the first time sweetie.



Shush you


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> Shush you



HHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Ayaya

Will the link for the livestream be on the shop or somewhere else? 
I want to watch it but I'll be on the road when the raffle begins ;_;


----------



## Justin

The live stream probably won't start until closer to 4pm.


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> The live stream probably won't start until closer to 4pm.



your avatar stares into everybodys souls and laughs.
pls tell me that youll change it tomorrow, for everyones sake.


----------



## Justin

computertrash said:


> your avatar stares into everybodys souls and laughs.
> pls tell me that youll change it tomorrow, for everyones sake.



There's been some bribes placed on my visitor message wall.


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Shush you



*♥*




Cuppycakez said:


> Is it bad I love your wit/jokes.



Someone appreciates me. \( ^.^ )/


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> There's been some bribes placed on my visitor message wall.



i miss baymax. dont let a little boy cry.
pls change it to baymax ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Someone appreciates me. \( ^.^ )/



oh tina. we all appreciate you.


----------



## sej

39 minutes left!


----------



## lazuli

*[POKEMON INTENSIFIES]*

i cant wait to play AS later. im so *excite*


----------



## kassie

Wait. What's the livestream for? o wo

Just checked the shop, should've done that in the first place lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> Wait. What's the livestream for? o wo



Justin is going to  get beat, His words not mine   play Smash Brothers with Jeremy I believe.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I might've missed this elsewhere, but is there a link to the stream somewhere?


----------



## SmashNess

Anyone notice how some ticket icons are darker than others? or is this just me?

- - - Post Merge - - -

How many winners every hour?


----------



## lazuli

SmashNess said:


> Anyone notice how some ticket icons are darker than others? or is this just me?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How many winners every hour?



its just you and 2.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Pretty sure there aren't darker ones. But I can look? Who has one that seemed darker?


----------



## nard

huhuhu


jav


there's no candy this time so i can brush my teeth


----------



## SmashNess

every now and then i usually see one with darker shading at the left end


----------



## lazuli

SmashNess said:


> every now and then i usually see one with darker shading at the left end



its your eyes playing tricks. the colours + the shading on the ticket are doing that.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

*heavy breathing*

10 minutes...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wishy_The_Star said:


> *heavy breathing*
> 
> 10 minutes...



8. :3


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> 8. :3




7 !!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm playing Fantasy Life to pass the time since my brother won't let me play Mariokart on his wii U. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

6!


----------



## NSFW

ugh only 10/8 pokeballs are going to be released


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm playing Fantasy Life to pass the time since my brother won't let me play Mariokart on his wii U.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 6!



4 omg im crying ;^;;;;;;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Should be 10 but I heard people say 8


----------



## NSFW

Cuppycakez said:


> Should be 10 but I heard people say 8



3-7
i guess 3pm counts as 2 pokeballs then ???


----------



## Cuppycakez

It would be *super *amazing to win but I'm not going to be upset if I don't get one. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah. I just don't know if they are giving away 2 at 7 or not.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> Should be 10 but I heard people say 8




This event will leave me alone, depressed, and pokeball-less


----------



## Coach

I know I won't get one. <.<

I still hope we keep the tickets!


----------



## Trickilicky

Managed to stay up to see the first draw, good luck everyone! Hope you guys have fun over the next few hours ^_^


----------



## nard

//prays to the pokeball god


pls justin, pls


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I know I won't get one. <.<
> 
> I still hope we keep the tickets!



nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu you have to believe!


----------



## Aradai

good luck, peeps!


----------



## lazuli

3-4 (1hr) = 2
4-5 (1 hr) = 4
5-6 (1 hr) = 6
6-7 (1 hr) = 8
7-8 (1 hr) = 10

ten in total it should be.


----------



## Kammeh

I'm sooo excited asdfghjkl


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sparkanine said:


> good luck, peeps!



Same! Good luck everyone! May the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Fuzzling said:


> //prays to the pokeball god
> 
> 
> pls justin, pls



This


----------



## Klinkguin

I know I probably won't win anything but the tickets are cool, it would be awesome to keep them


----------



## lazuli

BEEP BEEP BEEP


----------



## nard

WHO GOT tHEM


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congrats RainbowCherry and Truffle! Woooh!


----------



## Klinkguin

Congrats to Truffle and RainbowCherry ^-^


----------



## badcrumbs

Congrats RainbowCherry and Truffle!


----------



## Cuppycakez

How did you guys find out?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Fuzzling said:


> WHO GOT tHEM


Check the shop.


----------



## NSFW

Fuzzling said:


> WHO GOT tHEM



o oops


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Lol what if the people who won arent online and we are left here confused andw/o answers


Edot- nvmnd this im a newb


----------



## The Pennifer

Woot! Congrats to Rainbowcherry and Truffle!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohhhh thanks for letting me know! Congrats you two!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Congratz Rainbowcherry and Truffle!


----------



## lazuli

pokeball message: OOMPA LOOMPA! You won in the Grand 2014 Willy Wonka Pok?ball Raffle. Cheers and enjoy!

REALLY. thats terrible


----------



## sej

Congrats guys!


----------



## Coach

Truffle deserves it!!! The october giveaway they did was so fun!


----------



## Kammeh

Congrats to winners <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

You should've used that cheesy message I VM'ed you with your candy Justin.


----------



## Ayaya

Congrats to both winners! I'm honestly glad Truffle was the one who got it


----------



## Truffle

*Selling it for 30k TBT or best offer.*

Just kidding. Thank you so much!


----------



## Coach

computertrash said:


> pokeball message: OOMPA LOOMPA! You won in the Grand 2014 Willy Wonka Pok?ball Raffle. Cheers and enjoy!
> 
> REALLY. thats terrible



Now I hope I lose!


----------



## Bowie

Oh, shoot.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Gonna go eat dinner now hopefully ill be back in time for the next draw ♡♡♡♡

Congrats RainbowCherry and Truffle !!


----------



## Chris

Truffle said:


> *Selling it for 30k TBT or best offer.*
> 
> Just kidding. Thank you so much!



LOL. I love you. 

Congrats (again). <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Truffle said:


> *Selling it for 30k TBT or best offer.*
> 
> Just kidding. Thank you so much!



I was like OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO but haha you got me


----------



## Coach

I have a list of people I want to win if I don't. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## SharJoY

Congratulations RainbowCherry and Truffle


----------



## lazuli

Coach said:


> I have a list of people I want to win if I don't. Is that a bad thing?



depends
am i on it


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I have a list of people I want to win if I don't. Is that a bad thing?


No! I have a list.

  
It includes Justin, Tina, and Jeremy. A couple others.


----------



## Blizzard

Coach said:


> Truffle deserves it!!! The october giveaway they did was so fun!



Did not know that someone deserves it more than anyone else. Did not know this was based on popularity or board activity. Quite a large number of people are nice and kind but perhaps not very vocal. 

My sincere congratulations to the first winners and future ones to come!  Watching the timer!!


----------



## Meadows

Congratulations to the winners, good luck everyone else


----------



## Chris

Cuppycakez said:


> No! I have a list.
> 
> 
> It includes Justin, Tina, and Jeremy. A couple others.



You're probably the only person who would want staff to win.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> You're probably the only person who would want staff to win.



Haha well all the staff do an awesome job and are the reason this raffle is here so


----------



## Meadows

Do you have to be on the thread to win?


----------



## Chris

Wendy Marvell said:


> Do you have to be on the thread to win?



Nope. You don't even need to be online!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wendy Marvell said:


> Do you have to be on the thread to win?



No! Best part is you can party or eat and not pee in bottles and still win!


----------



## Reindeer

Cuppycakez said:


> No! Best part is you can party or eat and not pee in bottles and still win!


Poor guy is never gonna live that down.


----------



## Coach

idot and numpty need their pokeball friends!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Reindeer said:


> Poor guy is never gonna live that down.


Aw now I feel bad ;-;


----------



## Truffle

Blizzard said:


> Did not know that someone deserves it more than anyone else. Did not know this was based on popularity or board activity. Quite a large number of people are nice and kind but perhaps not very vocal.
> 
> My sincere congratulations to the first winners and future ones to come!  Watching the timer!!



It's not really based on board activity/popularity. My post count is relatively low. But thank you!


----------



## Justin

While we wait...

The first user to correctly answer all three of the following questions will get 100 Bells!

A) Which collectible is the only animated collectible on TBT currently? (excluding the Pokeball today)
B) How many bells was the New Year's Party Popper collectible sold for last year?
C) Which user owns the ONLY two copies of a certain collectible? State the collectible as well.


----------



## Meadows

Ok awesome thanks guys I thought I read somewhere you had to be on the thread


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> While we wait...
> 
> The first user to correctly answer all three of the following questions will get 100 Bells!
> 
> A) Which collectible is the only animated collectible on TBT currently? (excluding the Pokeball today)
> B) How many bells was the New Year's Party Popper collectible sold for last year?
> C) Which user owns the ONLY two copies of a certain collectible? State the collectible as well.


Answers:
1. Snow globe ! 
2. 201.4 bells (Not sure aout the .4 part  ) 
3. The Blue trophy and Jas0n has them!  
Sorry, if edited things don't count them ignore me XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

A The Snow Globe
B 201.4
C Ahhhhhhh..... I know its a Trophy. Let me think x-x


----------



## Meadows

Snowglobe 201 jas0n blue trophy


----------



## Oblivia

1. Snowglobe
2. 201.4 bells
3. Jas0n, with the two blue trophies?

Maybe?


----------



## EmmaFrost

1. Snowglobe
2. 201.4
3. Jennifer, golden egg?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cuppycakez said:


> Answers:
> 1. Snow globe !
> 2. 201.4 bells (Not sure aout the .4 part  )
> 3. The Blue trophy and Jas0n has them!
> Sorry, if edited things don't count them ignore me XD


Fixed them  I checked all the mods because they have good collectibles


----------



## Justin

Oblivia said:


> 1. Snowglobe
> 2. 201.4 bells
> 3. Jas0n, with the two blue trophies?
> 
> Maybe?



We have a winner! Sending the bells now.

Jas0n is the only person to own this collectible: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And he owns TWO of them. It was the prize for our Winter 2012 contests, where he won both contests.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

C, Wait is it the Trophy Collectible? I can't remember how many there are now.
If not, must be one of the other Trophies, Gold, Sliver or Bronze.


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> While we wait...
> 
> The first user to correctly answer all three of the following questions will get 100 Bells!
> 
> A) Which collectible is the only animated collectible on TBT currently? (excluding the Pokeball today)
> B) How many bells was the New Year's Party Popper collectible sold for last year?
> C) Which user owns the ONLY two copies of a certain collectible? State the collectible as well.



I ONLY KNOW THE SNOWGLOBE. sobs.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> We have a winner! Sending the bells now.
> 
> Jas0n is the only person to own this collectible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he owns TWO of them. It was the prize for our Winter 2012 contests, where he won both contests.


Congrats Oblivia. 
Should of said it all in one big post but I wasn't sure. XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> We have a winner! Sending the bells now.
> 
> Jas0n is the only person to own this collectible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he owns TWO of them. It was the prize for our Winter 2012 contests, where he won both contests.


Congrats!  Its so cool looking! I think you should do another and the winner gets a Weird Doll. 
HINT HINT ME I'D LOVE YOU FOREVER 
 XD


----------



## lazuli

Cuppycakez said:


> Congrats!  Its so cool looking! I think you should do another and the winner gets a Weird Doll.
> HINT HINT ME I'D LOVE YOU FOREVER
> XD



WHAT IS IT WITH YOU AND THE WEIRD DOLL.
honestly.


----------



## Skyfall

Cool, this is getting exciting.   Congrats to all the winners so far!


----------



## Meadows

Congratulations obivia


----------



## Oblivia

Justin said:


> We have a winner! Sending the bells now.
> 
> Jas0n is the only person to own this collectible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he owns TWO of them. It was the prize for our Winter 2012 contests, where he won both contests.



Thank you! 

Edit: Thank you to everyone else who offered congrats.  I got excited and posted rather hastily. ^_^


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> WHAT IS IT WITH YOU AND THE WEIRD DOLL.
> honestly.


I'm weird. 
It's a *weird* doll. :rollleyes:
My cousin had a doll when we were little that looked semi like it and I tried to steal it so much XD


----------



## The Pennifer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Congrats Oblivia.
> Should of said it all in one big post but I wasn't sure. XD


Awww, Friend ... (Pat pat) ... You little SmartyPants! ... Just slow 
Congrats to Oblivia also!
I didn't even know of the existence of these Collectibles!
The snow globe is beautiful!!!


----------



## Meadows

I want a snowglobe .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wendy Marvell said:


> I want a snowglobe .-.



Hah right? I wish I was here in 2012.


----------



## Justin

Message from Jeremy racing to get Smash:







Hahahaha


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> We have a winner! Sending the bells now.
> 
> Jas0n is the only person to own this collectible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he owns TWO of them. It was the prize for our Winter 2012 contests, where he won both contests.



Why was it a blue trophy?

Congrats Oblivia.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The Pennifer said:


> Awww, Friend ... (Pat pat) ... You little SmartyPants! ... Just slow
> Congrats to Oblivia also!
> I didn't even know of the existence of these Collectibles!
> The snow globe is beautiful!!!


Pfffffff it was for the fun.

The Snow Globe is amazing, one of my favorite collectibles out there.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Message from Jeremy racing to get Smash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha



Omg XD Buy one for meeeee 





mysticoma said:


> Why was it a blue trophy?
> 
> Congrats Oblivia.



It was winter!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Message from Jeremy racing to get Smash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha


Pffffffff


----------



## Meadows

The staff should do another competition or lottery like this for a snowglobe


----------



## The Pennifer

Pffffffff ... Windy on this thread today! Lol
I vote for snow globes!!!


----------



## lazuli

so jeremy's last name begins with H...............,, *interesting*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The Pennifer said:


> Pffffffff ... Windy on this thread today! Lol
> I vote for snow globes!!!


BRING.IT.TO.THE.FAIR.BRING.IT.TO.THE.FAIR.BRING.IT*gets shot*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wendy Marvell said:


> The staff should do another competition or lottery like this for a snowglobe



They had  a sig/art contest for it. 
 Is this the right one?   for the trophy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> BRING.IT.TO.THE.FAIR.BRING.IT.TO.THE.FAIR.BRING.IT*gets shot*


Noooo weird doll fits more for the evil orphaned house people


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cuppycakez said:


> Noooo weird doll fits more for the evil orphaned house people


Someone seriously needs to give you a weird doll lol.


----------



## The Pennifer

Cuppycakez said:


> They had  a sig/art contest for it.
> Is this the right one?   for the trophy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Noooo weird doll fits more for the evil orphaned house people


Instead of weird doll, Maybe it could be a weird snowman on an igloo globe?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Someone seriously needs to give you a weird doll lol.



Ok I'm going to stop. 


Spoiler



Sorry if I came off as.. *weird* 
Just kidding. I'll stop now XD



- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Instead of weird doll, Maybe it could be a weird snowman on an igloo globe?


Weird Snow man would be awesome! Like a whole weird collection. :


----------



## lazuli

one weird collectible is enough.


----------



## Meadows

Only 5 minutes feels like 5 hours


----------



## lazuli

t1ck t0ck t1ck t0ck


----------



## The Pennifer

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok I'm going to stop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I came off as.. *weird*
> Just kidding. I'll stop now XD
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Weird Snow man would be awesome! Like a whole weird collection. :


** evil laughter **


----------



## Cuppycakez

I made one 


Spoiler:  



:3


----------



## Meadows

Good luck all


----------



## Cuppycakez

Congrats guys!~


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> I made one
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> :3



lol love that


----------



## catarinalucio

Congratulations to the winners! c:


----------



## lazuli

SakuraPrimrose
KitsuneNikki

wow. congrats.


----------



## Vizionari

congrats to the winners!


----------



## SharJoY

Congratulations SakuraPrimrose and KitsuneNikki


----------



## lazuli

every hour i do not win. and do not play AS.
i die a little in the inside.

haha jk jk im already dead in the inside.

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT will justin do another 100 bell collectible question thingamcjig


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> every hour i do not win. and do not play AS.
> i die a little in the inside.
> 
> haha jk jk im already dead in the inside.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WAIT will justin do another 100 bell collectible question thingamcjig


He might but I doubt it. That was just a random thing I think.


----------



## The Pennifer

Yay!! SakuraPrimrose and KitsuneNikki !! Congrats ... HappyDance for you


----------



## Truffle

Congrats guys!


----------



## The Pennifer

Cuppycakez said:


> I made one
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> :3


Hilarious!! I just saw this!


----------



## Zulehan

Members have been saying they want to keep the ticket, especially if they do not win. As for me, I would much rather get an Oompa Loompa song that makes fun of me for losing, heh. 

That said, congratulations to the winners so far, and to those to be announced.


----------



## Peisinoe

Congrats SakuraPrimrose and KitsuneNikki!


----------



## lazuli

my foot is asleep and it is dark out here
_the comfort of my mother having bought me AS keeps me going_


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zulehan said:


> Members have been saying they want to keep the ticket, especially if they do not win. As for me, I would much rather get an Oompa Loompa song that makes fun of me for losing, heh.
> 
> That said, congratulations to the winners so far, and to those to be announced.



Honestly I would rather have a song too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> my foot is asleep and it is dark out here
> _the comfort of my mother having bought me AS keeps me going_



Lucky.


----------



## Justin

Getting things setup now:

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## Zulehan

Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do 
Stayed up all night; its sad but its true
Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-dee 
Whined your grown-ass even after three. 
What do you get when you act like a fool?
Everyone glad you got drowned in a pool.
What were you thinking to whine about balls?
What do you think will come of that?

I laugh at the sight of it. 

Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-da 
If you stop peeing into a jar*
You will think rationally
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do

* Some of you guys should know what I am talking about. Halloween restock. Crazy.


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Getting things setup now:
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree



looking at it now c:


----------



## Lock

Zulehan said:


> Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do
> Stayed up all night; its sad but its true
> Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-dee
> Whined your grown-ass even after three.
> What do you get when you act like a fool?
> Everyone glad you got drowned in a pool.
> What were you thinking to whine about balls?
> What do you think will come of that?
> 
> I laugh at the sight of it.
> 
> Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-da
> If you stop peeing into a jar*
> You will think rationally
> Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do
> 
> * Some of you guys should know what I am talking about. Halloween restock. Crazy.



Zulehan I'm rooting for you to get the pokeball!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The Pennifer said:


> Instead of weird doll, Maybe it could be a weird snowman on an igloo globe?





Cuppycakez said:


> Weird Snow man would be awesome! Like a whole weird collection. :





The Pennifer said:


> ** evil laughter **


----------



## Lock

Chibi.Hoshi said:


>



such a cute picture haha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congrats SakuraPrimrose & KitsuneNikki!
They are both going to freaking love this!
Specially KitsuneNikki woooooooooohh!


----------



## Zulehan

Lockfancy said:


> Zulehan I'm rooting for you to get the pokeball!


Thank you, Lockfancy, but another friend was being way too nice to me again, and gave me a Pokeball.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cuppycakez said:


> I made one
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> :3


OH MY GOODNESS!


----------



## Zulehan

'Weird collection.' I like it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Getting things setup now:
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree



Crap, I can't watch two streams at once. Soon!



Lockfancy said:


> such a cute picture haha


Thanks #^^#;


----------



## Justin

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree

Streaming Smash Bros. with Justin and Jeremy


----------



## The Pennifer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


>


Love it! Wait! ...   _**smash -tinkle**_ ... The Pennifer looks over her shoulder in fear! ... That's not real, is it!?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The Pennifer said:


> Love it! Wait! ...   _**smash -tinkle**_ ... The Pennifer looks over her shoulder in fear! ... That's not real, is it!?


Who knows hehe. 
And thanks.


----------



## Maruchan

Lockfancy said:


> Zulehan I'm rooting for you to get the pokeball!



Yes Lockfancy, my thoughts exactly XD


----------



## Greninja

Good luck to everyone and may the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Back to lurking ♡


----------



## Cuppycakez

"Shiny Thing"


----------



## kasane

//puts down Pokemon X for a second after Pinsir killed itself//
//cries//

//checks TBT//
//sees 4 notifications//
//sees Pokeball//

//cries again//


----------



## Greninja

KitsuneNikki said:


> //puts down Pokemon X for a second after Pinsir killed itself//
> //cries//
> 
> //checks TBT//
> //sees 4 notifications//
> //sees Pokeball//
> 
> //cries again//



LOL


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> //puts down Pokemon X for a second after Pinsir killed itself//
> //cries//
> 
> //checks TBT//
> //sees 4 notifications//
> //sees Pokeball//
> 
> //cries again//


*pat pat* It is in true loving hands. What's in your pokeball?


----------



## Gracelia

Congrats to the winners thus far.


----------



## NSFW

yay bae capella won


----------



## Justin

Winners are updated!

Tune into our Smash Bros. Wii U stream here: http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congrats Lita_Chan and Cap!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats Lita_Chan and Cap


----------



## Cuppycakez

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

4 more left~~~~~


----------



## FireNinja1

DAMN IT YOU MODS AND ADMINS THIS PLACE IS AN OLIGARCHY FOR NOT GIVING ME A 24 x 24 SPRITE OF A POKEBALL DANG IT I QUIT GAHHHH /s


----------



## Javocado

Wooooooo go Cap!


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats to the winners.  I'm still hoping. *keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## SharJoY

Congratulations Lita_Chan and Capella.


----------



## Sanaki

GRATS MOM


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> DAMN IT YOU MODS AND ADMINS THIS PLACE IS AN OLIGARCHY FOR NOT GIVING ME A 24 x 24 SPRITE OF A POKEBALL DANG IT I QUIT GAHHHH /s


Pretty sure it's 2x28 buuuuut whatever~


----------



## Capella

who wants my pokeball


----------



## Vizionari

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball



meh


----------



## NSFW

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball



me
ur ex-wife 
)-:


----------



## Javocado

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball



me fam


----------



## nard

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball



i messaged u first bae pls


----------



## Katelyn

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball



Me! c;


----------



## SharJoY

rosabelle said:


> Congrats to the winners.  I'm still hoping. *keeps fingers crossed*



Your sig is adorable!


----------



## FireNinja1

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball



me pls


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball


Give me that spin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Pretty sure it's 2x28 buuuuut whatever~


Don't you mean 28 x 28? lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Youu shouldn't have asked! XD


----------



## Lio Fotia

I dunno the spinning pokeball still freaks me out LOL. I'm so used to it being still xD It's like it's dancing in joy for the new release.


----------



## rosabelle

mysticoma said:


> Your sig is adorable!


Aww, thanks. :'D


----------



## FireNinja1

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Give me that spin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Don't you mean 28 x 28? lol


WHATEVER I STILL JUST WANT A SECOND POKEBALL BECAUSE I LIVE FOR THEM POKEBALLS


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> WHATEVER I STILL JUST WANT A SECOND POKEBALL BECAUSE I LIVE FOR THEM POKEBALLS



I just want one XD


----------



## Lio Fotia

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball



Everyone who bought a golden ticket does


----------



## Greninja

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball



Meeee xD


----------



## Ayaya

What happened to the Golden Ticket if you won btw?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Ayaya said:


> What happened to the Golden Ticket if you won btw?



Cap still has hers


----------



## Zulehan

Capella said:


> who wants my pokeball


Seems several people are interested. Best way to settle this:

Several people enter, one person leaves. 

Thunderdome!


----------



## kassie

Congrats to everyone who has won already c:
/late to the party


----------



## Greninja

They restocked four chocolate cakes.....


----------



## nard

Greninja said:


> They restocked four chocolate cakes.....



no this isnt ok


*get me one*


----------



## kasane

Greninja said:


> They restocked four chocolate cakes.....



Halloween Candy Restock Round 2???


----------



## Greninja

Tina stop stalking the thread

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> Halloween Candy Restock Round 2???



Yes yes it is gets torch and pitch fork


----------



## Cuppycakez

What they did?


----------



## Maruchan

*only 14 more mins to go until the next drawing*

*looking longingly at the countdown*

C'mon now shiny round thing come to meeeeeeee ;__;


----------



## Chris

Greninja said:


> Tina stop stalking the thread



Just keeping an eye on things because the admins are busy with super important stuff playing _Smash_.


----------



## Greninja

Tina said:


> Just keeping an eye on things because the admins are busy with super important stuff playing _Smash_.



XD I wish justin knew he could use links final smash from far away lol


----------



## Ayaya

Oompa Loompa let us win please
This may be the only chance for some of us to ever get the pokeball other than paying 10k or more for it ;_;


----------



## Vizionari

Greninja said:


> XD I wish justin knew he could use links final smash from far away lol


they actually mentioned this on the stream xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ayaya said:


> Oompa Loompa let us win please
> This may be the only chance for some of us to ever get the pokeball other than paying 10k or more for it ;_;


Yup ;-;



KitsuneNikki said:


> Halloween Candy Restock Round 2???


I wonder who got them.


----------



## NSFW

another 10 min wait for the winners to be announced 
(i think)


----------



## LambdaDelta

is Justin too busy losing at Smash currently?


----------



## Amyy

LambdaDelta said:


> is Justin too busy losing at Smash currently?



yes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The excitement, the wait.


----------



## Justin

The winners are up!

Our Smash stream will be back in about 5-10 minutes at http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congrats Ayrri and dragonair!


----------



## LilD

Congrats to winners :3


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to Ayrri and dragonair~


----------



## NSFW

congrats ayrri and dragonair


----------



## asuka

GRATS AYRRI  and dragonair~ (dat name tho)


----------



## LambdaDelta

2 remain


----------



## kassie

Congrats Ayrri and dragonair


----------



## Vizionari

Only 2 winners left


----------



## Cuppycakez

Congrats! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Only 2 winners left



I know.


----------



## SharJoY

congratulations Ayrri and dragonair.


----------



## The Pennifer

Big congrats to Ayrri and Dragonair!! 
Only two left! The excitement builds!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

If we don't get a Pokeball, can we have a Megastone Collectible in the shop just for today? *gets shot*


----------



## Maruchan

*super late to the party*

CONGRATS TO ALL 8 WINNERS OF THE POKEBALL RAFFLE!!!!!
*throws confetti at everyone*


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> If we don't get a Pokeball, can we have a Megastone Collectible in the shop just for today? *gets shot*



50 stocked

gone in 1.5 seconds


----------



## LilD

LambdaDelta said:


> 50 stocked
> 
> gone in 1.5 seconds




shaniquas get it done


----------



## Maruchan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> If we don't get a Pokeball, can we have a Megastone Collectible in the shop just for today? *gets shot*



THAT WOULD BE A LOVELY IDEA O__o

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> 50 stocked
> 
> gone in 1.5 seconds



^ and THAT too...


----------



## Lio Fotia

Poor Thunder. Everyone has great ideas but he doesn't have time to make them ;;


----------



## Flop

I want an Oompa Loompa ball.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Callaway said:


> Poor Thunder. Everyone has great ideas but he doesn't have time to make them ;;


Thats understandable, oh well.


----------



## Lock

soon it's bye bye beautiful raffle tickets ;__;


----------



## Justin

Anyone have Smash Wii U and want to play with Jeremy and I on stream? Add me on Wii U; NNID: FearMyWrench and join my room shortly!

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## LambdaDelta

I would, but the game hasn't shipped on my end.

Also, does anyone know how many balls will be circulating once this raffle ends?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Justin said:


> Anyone have Smash Wii U and want to play with Jeremy and I on stream? Add me on Wii U; NNID: FearMyWrench and join my room shortly!
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree



Wish i haf a Wii U ;^;


----------



## FireNinja1

I don't even have the game. I'm still playing the MK8 DLC so if you were playing that I'd hop on it. I don't have the game, nor do I have ORAS...sigh. first world problems, huh


----------



## Lio Fotia

I know I won't win a pokeball. But I have enjoyed the fun of watching others whom I know win. They all deserved them. Everyone who won I hope are really happy. :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Boom.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Boom.



Ohf-- that's cute.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Callaway said:


> Ohf-- that's cute.


Now put it in the shop *gets shot*


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Boom.



Beautiful.


----------



## nard

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Boom.



me want.


----------



## FireNinja1

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Boom.


How much are you selling that for?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

FireNinja1 said:


> How much are you selling that for?


1 bell


----------



## Lio Fotia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Now put it in the shop *gets shot*



Gonna have to talk to Jer 'bout that, Hoshi.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Callaway said:


> Gonna have to talk to Jer 'bout that, Hoshi.


lol I can dream I can dream. Good luck to everyone for the final time!


----------



## Lio Fotia

Good luck to everyone and congrats to the next winners. I'm off to play some ORAS <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The stream keeps lagging for me, IDK why.



Callaway said:


> Good luck to everyone and congrats to the next winners. I'm off to play some ORAS <3


I have to wait 2 weeks to get my copy... New Zealand sucks at getting the physical stock. Enjoy your game <3


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I have to wait 2 weeks to get my copy... New Zealand sucks at getting the physical stock.



Pssst. At least we got the New Nintendo 3DS/XL before North America and Europe ;-;

So this is why games in NZ are hella expensive x__x


----------



## Lio Fotia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I have to wait 2 weeks to get my copy... New Zealand sucks at getting the physical stock. Enjoy your game <3



I want to watch the stream but I'm getting lag just being here on TBT.

I got Sapphire last night. Honestly I like it, but I think I like X better so far.

Are you wanting Ruby or Sapphire?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I have to wait 2 weeks to get my copy... New Zealand sucks at getting the physical stock. Enjoy your game <3



wow, you may as well make it a Christmas gift then


----------



## Cadbberry

Just came on for the first time in a while. Finals are coming so I have been busy... also internet dislikes my computer. I hope I can get a Pokeball, crossing my fingers since this is the last round....


----------



## Amyy

congrats to the last 2 winners !


----------



## NSFW

congrats to AkatsukiYoshi and Fawning


----------



## SharJoY

Congratulations AkatsukiYoshi and Fawning


----------



## FireNinja1

Congrats to AkatsukiYoshi and Fawning!


----------



## nard

Congrats winners!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Pssst. At least we got the New Nintendo 3DS/XL before North America and Europe ;-;


I hate living in the middle of no where.
Yeah, we are test rats. Are you getting Omega Ruby yet?


----------



## Cadbberry

Congrats AkatsukiYoshi and Fawning!!!


----------



## uyumin

Creepy a$$ Oompa Loompa XD my teacher was an Oompa loompa for Halloween X3


----------



## LilD

Congrats to All the winners!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congrats AkatsukiYoshi and Fawning hehe.

I guess next year~


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Congrats AkatsukiYoshi and Fawning hehe.
> 
> I guess next year~



Yup... Next Year~!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## nard

//waits for new Pokemon game


;u;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, you may as well make it a Christmas gift then


lol pretty much to myself.


----------



## The Pennifer

Congratulations !! AkatsukiYoshi and Fawning!!!
Happy happy - joy joy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Callaway said:


> I want to watch the stream but I'm getting lag just being here on TBT.
> 
> I got Sapphire last night. Honestly I like it, but I think I like X better so far.
> 
> Are you wanting Ruby or Sapphire?


Sapphire, most people I know are getting Ruby.


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I hate living in the middle of no where.
> Yeah, we are test rats. Are you getting Omega Ruby yet?



Sadly, not yet.
My dad won't let me buy it 3_3


----------



## kassie

Congrats AkatsukiYoshi and Fawning c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

congrats all who won

*points and laughs at all who didn't*


----------



## Kiikay

yaay congrats to the winners ~


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats to all the winners! “ヽ(?▽｀)ノ”


----------



## Ayaya

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sadly, not yet.
> My dad won't let me buy it 3_3


;-;

I shall wait for you.


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ;-;
> 
> I shall wait for you.



In the meantime


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> In the meantime


PFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Kovka

KitsuneNikki said:


> In the meantime



omg. *lurking mode deactivated*


----------



## nard

So we don't get a consolation prize? ;n;


----------



## kasane

Fuzzling said:


> So we don't get a consolation prize? ;n;



Maybe the Raffle Ticket?
Unless it disappears


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Maybe the Raffle Ticket?
> Unless it disappears


I hope its the raffle ticket, don't disappear!
Make it a Megastone *gets shot*


----------



## nard

KitsuneNikki said:


> Maybe the Raffle Ticket?
> Unless it disappears



tbh I rlly don't like the raffle ticket pls don't hurt me


I guess


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I hope its the raffle ticket, don't disappear!
> Make it a Megastone *gets shot*



You've got shot too many times


----------



## Greninja

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Congrats to everyone who won!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

they already picked?


----------



## Starmanfan

yes, like an hour and a half ago. they picked 2 members every hour from 3:00-7:00 PST


----------



## Skyfall

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Make it a Megastone *gets shot*



>_>>>>


----------



## dragonair

BEST THING TO WAKE UP TO
congrats to all the other winners~!


----------



## sej

GUYS, THE TICKETS WILL DISAPPEAR AT THE END OF THIS MONTH! *sobs*

Why admins, why?


----------



## Justin

Sej said:


> GUYS, THE TICKETS WILL DISAPPEAR AT THE END OF THIS MONTH! *sobs*
> 
> Why admins, why?



shh don't tell them you're not supposed to notice ;-;


----------



## Danielkang2

smh

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I beat you at smash 6 times in a row will you let the raffle ticket stay? lol #Settleitinsmash #PokeballTickets

- - - Post Merge - - -

at least mine? ;-;


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> shh don't tell them you're not supposed to notice ;-;



but whyyyy??? Can't I have something to remember (please don't ban me xD) Or gimme a pokeball and I will edit my post xD


----------



## Amyy

Sej said:


> GUYS, THE TICKETS WILL DISAPPEAR AT THE END OF THIS MONTH! *sobs*
> 
> Why admins, why?





Justin said:


> shh don't tell them you're not supposed to notice ;-;



wtf no


----------



## sej

Amyy said:


> wtf no



*sobs*


----------



## Campy

Congrats to all the winners!

Aww, shame the raffle ticket will disappear. I kinda like having it there.


----------



## Libra

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Crying over loss of ball and ticket </3 admins you break my heartt


----------



## FancyThat

Congrats to the pok?ball winners . It's a shame we can't keep our tickets, they look so cool.


----------



## Flyffel

Let us keep the tickets...! ;__;


----------



## nard

Guys, think about it. They might take the tickets away and then give us something else.


----------



## Chris

Thank Jubsus, the balls stopped spinning.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Let us keep the tickets pls D: we paid 100 tbt for it so let us keep it pls 0:3 <3 ?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Guys, think about it. They might take the tickets away and then give us something else.



They won't. It would've happened by now.  And the fair is soon.


----------



## SharJoY

Tina said:


> Thank Jubsus, the balls stopped spinning.



Thank goodness, or else i would have had to stop looking at profiles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where did you all read that the tickets go away?  I looked in the shop, and did not see anywhere that it states they will disappear.


----------



## Cuppycakez

mysticoma said:


> Thank goodness, or else i would have had to stop looking at profiles.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Where did you all read that the tickets go away?  I looked in the shop, and did not see anywhere that it states they will disappear.


If you read the ticket description, it will tell you!  We weren't supposed to know but a member was looking at it and stuff.


----------



## SharJoY

Oh ok.  Thank you.


----------



## sej

Cuppycakez said:


> If you read the ticket description, it will tell you!  We weren't supposed to know but a member was looking at it and stuff.



That member was me


----------



## SteveyTaco

Admins pls ;-; *cries real tears*


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> They won't. It would've happened by now.  And the fair is soon.



nuuu


Shouldn't the fair be starting today? :O


----------



## r a t

Fuzzling said:


> nuuu
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the fair be starting today? :O



They changed the starting date so it wouldn't clash with certain game releases and to perfect it I suppose, I think it starts on the 28th?


----------



## Lassy

Wow. Only 10 pobeballs given this year. Not a lot 
Quite surprised actually.


----------



## SharJoY

Lassy said:


> Wow. Only 10 pobeballs given this year. Not a lot
> Quite surprised actually.



I thought that since over 300 raffle tickets were sold, they might have given more out.


----------



## Cuppycakez

No, the fair starts on the 28/29th. They moved it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> That member was me



I didn't want to call you out if you wanted to be all secret-spy like 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eh the ticket isn't that snazzy annnnyway.


----------



## Feloreena

mysticoma said:


> I thought that since over 300 raffle tickets were sold, they might have given more out.



2.8% win rate isn't the best.  I don't think I would have bought a ticket had I known they would disappear as well.


----------



## Fawning

Thank you so much guys!!! such a lovely surprise to come home to!


----------



## Chiana

Just reading the end of the thread here.  Do we not get to keep the ticket?  Aw.  I bought it for the ticket not the Pokeball.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I see I do still have my ticket.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh, goodbye ticket. 



Fawning said:


> Thank you so much guys!!! such a lovely surprise to come home to!


Congrats again!



Chiana said:


> Just reading the end of the thread here.  Do we not get to keep the ticket?  Aw.  I bought it for the ticket not the Pokeball.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, I see I do still have my ticket.  *crosses fingers*


_"Purchase of this Pok?ball Golden Ticket grants you entry into the Grand 2014 Willy Wonka Pok?ball Raffle. On Friday, November 21st, the winners will be awarded a Pokeball collectible of their own to keep. One entry per person. OOMPA LOOMPA! *Note: This item will disappear at the end of the month.*"
_


----------



## Eldin

Fawning said:


> Thank you so much guys!!! such a lovely surprise to come home to!



Aw, congrats you deserve it! c:

Surprised to see the ticket still there, tbh it's making my collectibles organized like I want them right now, ahaha!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sej said:


> GUYS, THE TICKETS WILL DISAPPEAR AT THE END OF THIS MONTH! *sobs*
> 
> Why admins, why?



oh no, but i bought it just to have a ticket. :C sadface...

grats to the winners!!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Congratulations to the winners of the raffle!  *throws confetti*

Why do the tickets have to disappear though? I didn't see that in the description when I bought it. I wouldn't have entered the raffle if I had known. 100 tbt is a lot to me. 

I don't get why the toothpaste and dark candies disappeared either. The toothpaste was really expensive too. That's not fair, they should have at least been free since they were temporary items.


----------



## Coach

TykiButterfree said:


> Congratulations to the winners of the raffle!  *throws confetti*
> 
> Why do the tickets have to disappear though? I didn't see that in the description when I bought it. I wouldn't have entered the raffle if I had known. 100 tbt is a lot to me.
> 
> I don't get why the toothpaste and dark candies disappeared either. The toothpaste was really expensive too. That's not fair, they should have at least been free since they were temporary items.



This is what I agree with. <.<

You should do a second draw, for only us EU players who don't have the game yet. :]


----------



## matt

Ive only just notice that the cake is limited to 1000 and over 700 have been sold already


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> This is what I agree with. <.<
> 
> You should do a second draw, for only us EU players who don't have the game yet. :]



That's not really fair. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Ive only just notice that the cake is limited to 1000 and over 700 have been sold already



It will be worth so much one day.


----------



## nard

Mods, when this batch of cake is gone, don't bring it back! .u.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Mods, when this batch of cake is gone, don't bring it back! .u.



Why do you have so many cakes OMG! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can someone lend me 8,700 BTB please? I want to buy the rest of the cakes


----------



## Silversea

We have seen a big recent trend in "temporary" collectibles haven't we...


----------



## Jaebeommie

I wish the mods would've put that the ticket would disappear in the item description. Wouldn't have bought one otherwise. 
Oh well. I'll enjoy it's presence till the end of the month!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Jaebeommie said:


> I wish the mods would've put that the ticket would disappear in the item description. Wouldn't have bought one otherwise.
> Oh well. I'll enjoy it's presence till the end of the month!



That's a chance you took to win the Pokeball.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus they don't want to keep it around because later once it leaves the shop people will be all 
"Buy Golden Pokeball Ticket, 10k BTB!" in like 4 months.


----------



## nard

I'm having a weird craving for the TBT Beach Party collectibles... Hm.


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> That's a chance you took to win the Pokeball.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Plus they don't want to keep it around because later once it leaves the shop people will be all
> "Buy Golden Pokeball Ticket, 10k BTB!" in like 4 months.



But you can't gift the ticket


----------



## Cuppycakez

Vizionari said:


> But you can't gift the ticket



Oh really? I was under the impression you could.


----------



## Oblivia

I really do wish the ticket would stick around, especially since it can't be gifted.  Either way, I plan to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I wish it could stick around since I didn't realise it was for a raffle 'til after and basically wasted 100 bells -.-


----------



## Coach

It is a bit unfair that the description in the shop was added afterwards saying it would get taken away...


----------



## matt

I still have my ticket and defunct title wooohoo


----------



## Toot

Coach said:


> It is a bit unfair that the description in the shop was added afterwards saying it would get taken away...


Aww that's  bogus. U want my 100 btb back. Lol


----------



## lazuli

matt said:


> I still have my ticket and defunct title wooohoo



why dont you just fix the title.............

im too lazy to click 3 times to discard my ticket lolololol.


----------



## Zane

I feel like Justin's avatar is laughing at my crushed dreams. at least it's not the Oompa Loompa anymore lmao
super late but congratulations to the raffle winners. :>


----------



## lazuli

Zane said:


> I feel like Justin's avatar is laughing at my crushed dreams. at least it's not the Oompa Loompa anymore lmao
> super late but congratulations to the raffle winners. :>



*O O M P A L O O M P A !*
also your avatar lmaoo its BOOTYFUL


----------



## Greninja

When, is the tbt fair again


----------



## nard

Greninja said:


> When, is the tbt fair again



The 28th, 2 days away...


//drools


----------



## Blizzard

Fuzzling said:


> The 28th, 2 days away...
> 
> 
> //drools



Oh my.  I thought it was the 29th.  See below OP.

Dates


November 7th: The Bell Tree Founder's Day
November 7th celebrates the day that work on the forum began (based on Jeremy's join date).

November 29th - December 30th: The Bell Tree Fair
The Fair itself was created to celebrate TBT's birthday. There will be many contests, events, and prizes during this period. This year's Fair is even more important because it marks a decade since the site's launch in 2004. The fair will start on November 29th, which was pushed back a week from the date announced in the last Bell Tree Direct. This was done because the original date was a day after the launch of Smash Bros. for Wii U and it would also be starting in the middle of American Thanksgiving. We also wanted to condense the period in which the Fair will take place.

December 20th: The Bell Tree's Birthday
During TBT Fair, we will be celebrating The Bell Tree's tenth birthday on December 20th.


----------



## nard

Blizzard said:


> Oh my.  I thought it was the 29th.  See below OP.
> 
> Dates
> 
> 
> November 7th: The Bell Tree Founder's Day
> November 7th celebrates the day that work on the forum began (based on Jeremy's join date).
> 
> November 29th - December 30th: The Bell Tree Fair
> The Fair itself was created to celebrate TBT's birthday. There will be many contests, events, and prizes during this period. This year's Fair is even more important because it marks a decade since the site's launch in 2004. The fair will start on November 29th, which was pushed back a week from the date announced in the last Bell Tree Direct. This was done because the original date was a day after the launch of Smash Bros. for Wii U and it would also be starting in the middle of American Thanksgiving. We also wanted to condense the period in which the Fair will take place.
> 
> December 20th: The Bell Tree's Birthday
> During TBT Fair, we will be celebrating The Bell Tree's tenth birthday on December 20th.



Oh, oops. Guess I read some things wrong. :T


----------



## NSFW

oh i thought it was the 28th too


----------



## B e t h a n y

Nvm


----------



## Justin

It will probably go up very late in the day just FYI. Please don't wait for it at midnight or something


----------



## nard

Justin said:


> It will probably go up very late in the day just FYI. Please don't wait for it at midnight or something



justin


are the tickets just gonna disappear?


im waiting for the plot twist that if you have it out 

you get a special thing or w/e


----------



## lazuli

im tears why do i share a birthday with an ac forum, a video game cat, and a video game dog
at least itll be during winter break
i cant WAIT for da fair.


----------



## Aizu

Ahhhh! Thank you guys for the Golden Pokeball, I hadn't been on for awhile (no Internet > o <) Just wanted to say thanks! ^ - ^


----------



## Blizzard

I'm not sure where to put this but Happy Thanksgiving to admin and mods and Thank You "Jubs" for the free gift.


----------



## Coach

I wonder if party poppers are returning this year!


----------



## lazuli

Coach said:


> I wonder if party poppers are returning this year!



probably not
it was kind of a unique thing.


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> probably not
> it was kind of a unique thing.


Yeah.  
I don't honestly want it to come back. It was special for 2014. But maybe something new? Like a sparkler or roman candle. I'd be alllllll over a sparkler. But it butter have animated sparkles~!


----------



## Danielkang2

Is the fair today?


----------



## lazuli

Danielkang2 said:


> Is the fair today?



no. saturday.


----------



## kassie

Very late in the day on Saturday.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Figure Sunday when you wake up.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah.
> I don't honestly want it to come back. It was special for 2014. But maybe something new? Like a sparkler or roman candle. I'd be alllllll over a sparkler. But it butter have animated sparkles~!



Of course you would want sparkles all over it xD


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah.
> I don't honestly want it to come back. It was special for 2014. But maybe something new? Like a sparkler or roman candle. I'd be alllllll over a sparkler. But it butter have animated sparkles~!



You would need to bribe Tina to let you into the collectible factory to make it sparkly.


----------



## matt

Tina please may I go to the collectable factory


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Of course you would want sparkles all over it xD



You know me so well.  XD 


Coach said:


> You would need to bribe Tina to let you into the collectible factory to make it sparkly.


WHERE WHERE WHERE 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried. But I know Thunder could do a 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 time better.


----------



## Eldin

I'm excited for the fair, I haven't participated in one yet! c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eldin said:


> I'm excited for the fair, I haven't participated in one yet! c:



Same! This will be my first Fair here, and my 3rd event at the forums over all. <3


Can't wait to wake up Monday (WHY CAN'T IT BE SUNDAY. I HAVE STUPID SCHOOL MONDAY >_< ) and enjoy the fair.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Im so confused i thought its on  saturday not sunday or monday?


----------



## Gracelia

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Im so confused i thought its on  saturday not sunday or monday?



People have different timezones~ so it may be Sunday for them, Sat for others.


----------



## Danielkang2

So how many hours from now?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Danielkang2 said:


> So how many hours from now?



Didn't say the exact time but they said late in the day


----------



## Danielkang2

I know but based on what timezone? Since It's 6:09 pm for me.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Woooah its 3am here!


----------



## Danielkang2

haha My timezone is really wonky.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Danielkang2 said:


> I know but based on what timezone? Since It's 6:09 pm for me.



Oops. Umm I'm not sure what timezone they'll go by but I'm oretty sure it's going to be based on CST or PST

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or EST


----------



## Skyfall

I am guessing PST as Justin is PST.


----------



## nard

Eeee, the fair starts todayyy~


----------



## Pnixie

Fuzzling said:


> Eeee, the fair starts todayyy~



Yay ! I'm new here so I don't really know what is it but everyone seems so excited I'm excited too


----------



## nard

Pnixie said:


> Yay ! I'm new here so I don't really know what is it but everyone seems so excited I'm excited too



Yes, be excited! Basically the fair ( or TBT Fair ) is where the mods will be hosting games and activities. If you win the games, you get the fair currency, tickets, to spend in the fair shop to get collectibles.


this was my version of it idk what it's actually like r.i.p


----------



## Eazel

Skyfall said:


> I am guessing PST as Justin is PST.



Usually, for the activities I've been around here for, it's usually EST


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hiya Jubs.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I know Justin is PST so that's what I usually base my TBT things on.  Well like when I'm waiting for a restock or something!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyperpesta said:


> Hiya Jubs.



Hi to you!!! 
And also hi Jubs.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> I know Justin is PST so that's what I usually base my TBT things on.  Well like when I'm waiting for a restock or something!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to you!!!
> And also hi Jubs.



Hi! Yay this thread is picking uppp! So... who thinks there will be a restock when it goes up?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hyperpesta said:


> Hi! Yay this thread is picking uppp! So... who thinks there will be a restock when it goes up?



I think it's possible. But I'm expecting it to go up like 3 am my time so. I won't be here. (((((

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it really is picking up!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Cuppycakez said:


> I think it's possible. But I'm expecting it to go up like 3 am my time so. I won't be here. (((((


Same, i expect it to come up about 6-7 am my time, so unless i get up early, i wont either.


----------



## r a t

Im switching between pokemon oras and the threads on here, I hope they announce the fair soon~


----------



## nard

You guys think they're be a restock when the fair thread pops up? Hm, never thought of that!


----------



## matt

Fair tomorrow start for me then


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

The fair is todayyyyyyyy *squeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Hyperpesta

Fuzzling said:


> You guys think they're be a restock when the fair thread pops up? Hm, never thought of that!



The bell tree celebrates almost everything with a restock.


----------



## matt

Its 16:20 in England on 29th wheres the fun at the fair?! :X


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Restocks are good. *eyes the yellow house*


----------



## Hyperpesta

matt said:


> Its 16:20 in England on 29th wheres the fun at the fair?! :X



Ikr , we need this fair!


----------



## matt

Hyperpesta said:


> Ikr , we need this fair!



Im getting tired, Slow reaction times mean fails restocks


----------



## Omnipotent

12:54PM over here, excited for the fair though.

How much collectibles get restocked at a restock? I cannot afford anything from the shop right now anyway.


----------



## nard

Omnipotent said:


> 12:54PM over here, excited for the fair though.
> 
> How much collectibles get restocked at a restock? I cannot afford anything from the shop right now anyway.



Usually everything gets restocked, but different amounts of them.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Omnipotent said:


> 12:54PM over here, excited for the fair though.
> 
> How much collectibles get restocked at a restock? I cannot afford anything from the shop right now anyway.



It just depends.  What sucks for me is I won't be here probably.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And they're starting the fair stuff because if you look you should be able to send tickets! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> You guys think they're be a restock when the fair thread pops up? Hm, never thought of that!



I just sent you 10 random bells because I was playing with the ticket sendin thing.


----------



## matt

FAIR FAIR FAIR keeping us waiting this long is not FAIR


----------



## Cuppycakez

matt said:


> FAIR FAIR FAIR keeping us waiting this long is not FAIR


 I love your reply!  But right? I want the fair now. ;-;


----------



## Jas0n

LIFE IS NOT FAIR. DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## matt

Jas0n said:


> LIFE IS NOT FAIR. DEAL WITH IT.



i know right 
but you saw what i did with the words?


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> I just sent you 10 random bells because I was playing with the ticket sendin thing.




Ah, okay. I was really confused for a moment there. xD


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hi Justin!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Jas0n said:


> LIFE IS NOT FAIR. DEAL WITH IT.



But then again, this is very very true.  

I have no tickets now, but I will get some! Or you'll rue this day!~


----------



## Justin

you guys are gonna be waiting a while just so ya know


----------



## matt

Justin said:


> you guys are gonna be waiting a while just so ya know



 aww
i'll come back tomorrow


----------



## Hyperpesta

Any rough time on it?


----------



## matt

ya if possible could we have an estimated time?


----------



## Gosalyne

Any news from that FAIR????


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> you guys are gonna be waiting a while just so ya know



Yeah. I'm going to be here for like 12 hours so I hope that's long enough!  

But not here for like 11 hours straight, I'll just be up that long.


----------



## matt

Gosalyne said:


> Any news from that FAIR????



only that were goning to be waiting a while

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. I'm going to be here for like 12 hours so I hope that's long enough!
> 
> But not here for like 11 hours straight, I'll just be up that long.



good luck  ive waited since this morning of the 29th


----------



## Jas0n

matt said:


> ya if possible could we have an estimated time?



When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves. When your womb quickens again, and you bear a living child. Then the fair will begin, and not before.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Justin said:


> you guys are gonna be waiting a while just so ya know



Thanks for letting me know this! I need to run to the store lol but didnt want to miss anything!


----------



## matt

Jas0n said:


> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves. When your womb quickens again, and you bear a living child. Then the fair will begin, and not before.



So forever? No fair at all? I have no womb


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Jas0n said:


> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves. When your womb quickens again, and you bear a living child. Then the fair will begin, and not before.



This.


----------



## catarinalucio

Jas0n said:


> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves. When your womb quickens again, and you bear a living child. Then the fair will begin, and not before.



Ha!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Jas0n said:


> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves. When your womb quickens again, and you bear a living child. Then the fair will begin, and not before.



My aunts having a baby? Does that count for the womb part??


----------



## Chris

Just a reminder that post quality rules still apply in this thread guys: 

*b. Post Quality*

Be sure your forum posts actually contribute to the topic being discussed.
Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions.
Keep your posts coherent and try your best to use good grammar.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> Just a reminder that post quality rules still apply in this thread guys:
> 
> *b. Post Quality*
> 
> Be sure your forum posts actually contribute to the topic being discussed.
> Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions.
> Keep your posts coherent and try your best to use good grammar.


Yes ma'am!  I'll do my very best.


----------



## Gosalyne

Jas0n said:


> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. ....


Ok, that's sort of done! 



Jas0n said:


> When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves.   ....


Er,.... No idea! 



Jas0n said:


> When your womb quickens again, and you bear a living child. ....


That is one thing that sounds WAY too scary. No way I'm going to get pregnant any soon, now! LOL


----------



## Cuppycakez

Also, I have a question. Do tickets we have roll over to next year's fair? I'm going to go check the fair posts from last year to see but just thought I'd post here.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Cuppycakez said:


> Also, I have a question. Do tickets we have roll over to next year's fair? I'm going to go check the fair posts from last year to see but just thought I'd post here.



They don't necessarily have a fair every year, so it's unlikely. Last year's tickets haven't rolled over to this year. 
I think leftover tickets were converted into bells? (That might've been the Easter eggs this year, actually, I'm not sure)


----------



## Cuppycakez

TheCreeperHugz said:


> They don't necessarily have a fair every year, so it's unlikely. Last year's tickets haven't rolled over to this year.
> I think leftover tickets were converted into bells? (That might've been the Easter eggs this year, actually, I'm not sure)



Oh yeah I think Easter Eggs and tickets did that. And I thought the fair was every year. So that's something I learned! 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sej

Ughh, come on fair. Mods and admins please start the fair before I go to bed! (around 5 hours ish)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

YESSS thread hype is back!!!


----------



## LilD

Super excited for upcoming faire collectibles.  I have a spot open for something crisp and fresh   Red also....teehee


----------



## Kammeh

TheCreeperHugz said:


> They don't necessarily have a fair every year, so it's unlikely. Last year's tickets haven't rolled over to this year.
> I think leftover tickets were converted into bells? (That might've been the Easter eggs this year, actually, I'm not sure)



Leftover tickets were actually used in a raffle that the admins threw together at the end of the fair, if I remember correctly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kammeh said:


> Leftover tickets were actually used in a raffle that the admins threw together at the end of the fair, if I remember correctly.



Ah, yeah. It must've been the eggs that were exchanged for bells then.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok! I get it now. Can't wait!


----------



## catarinalucio

Tina said:


> Just a reminder that post quality rules still apply in this thread guys:
> 
> *b. Post Quality*
> 
> Be sure your forum posts actually contribute to the topic being discussed.
> Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions.
> Keep your posts coherent and try your best to use good grammar.



Sorry! /.\


----------



## sej

Hi Tina!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Tina said:


> Just a reminder that post quality rules still apply in this thread guys:
> 
> *b. Post Quality*
> 
> Be sure your forum posts actually contribute to the topic being discussed.
> Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions.
> Keep your posts coherent and try your best to use good grammar.



Whoops! Sorry  i just think that "This." Is the funniest thing in the world because im weird and have no social life.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

How does one exactly earn tickets? o.o And does anyone know roughly when it will begin? Because if it's late American time, I won't have long to get stuffs xD


----------



## Starmanfan

thoraofasgard said:


> How does one exactly earn tickets? o.o And does anyone know roughly when it will begin? Because if it's late American time, I won't have long to get stuffs xD



all will be revealed in good time.


----------



## Javocado

Pretty hyped for this Fair stuff.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Javocado said:


> Pretty hyped for this Fair stuff.



Same here! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



thoraofasgard said:


> How does one exactly earn tickets? o.o And does anyone know roughly when it will begin? Because if it's late American time, I won't have long to get stuffs xD



And I'm guessing it will be late American time.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Cuppycakez said:


> Same here!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm guessing it will be late American time.



-sigh- so I'll probably be asleep/ at college for most of it xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

thoraofasgard said:


> -sigh- so I'll probably be asleep/ at college for most of it xD



No, I doubt it! It's not just today, it's today through December 30th!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Suggestion-Fair countdown in shop?


----------



## matt

Hyperpesta said:


> Suggestion-Fair countdown in shop?



we wont get a count down. The fair was scheduled for today and today is nearly over so its obvious the administrators are slightly late in getting it out


----------



## Hyperpesta

Not nessaseraly, its like 11 am in justins time zone.


----------



## matt

Hyperpesta said:


> Not nessaseraly, its like 11 am in justins time zone.



okay  no timezone was stated so i guess the fair works to justins timezone


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Yeah its only 3pm here ;o

Back from shopping happy i didnt miss anything!!


----------



## Kammeh

thoraofasgard said:


> -sigh- so I'll probably be asleep/ at college for most of it xD



xD If you plan on sleeping/staying at college for a whole month then yeah, you'll miss most of it! LOL.


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> No, I doubt it! It's not just today, it's today through December 30th!



Did you realise this from the riddle?
You are amazing! <3
I could have never guessed... 
I hope the Fair riddles are easier, because I'm so bad at them :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

...and I hope there will be something based on drawing, c'ause at good at THAT! Lol


----------



## Kammeh

Gosalyne said:


> Did you realise this from the riddle?
> You are amazing! <3
> I could have never guessed...
> I hope the Fair riddles are easier, because I'm so bad at them :'(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...and I hope there will be something based on drawing, c'ause at good at THAT! Lol



What riddle?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Kammeh said:


> xD If you plan on sleeping/staying at college for a whole month then yeah, you'll miss most of it! LOL.



Clearly I am an idiot... xD I assumed it would just be for 24 hours so  
Also, did not see that riddle so it didn't exactly help!
There should be an official way of announcing these things and releasing the riddle etc. Instead of just happening to come across it...


----------



## Kammeh

I have no idea what riddle you guys are talking about, LOL. 

It says how long the fair will last in the Celebrating 10 Years Of TBT thread.


"Dates


November 7th: The Bell Tree Founder's Day
 November 7th celebrates the day that work on the forum began (based on Jeremy's join date).

*November 29th - December 30th: The Bell Tree Fair*
 The Fair itself was created to celebrate TBT's birthday. There will be many contests, events, and prizes during this period. This year's Fair is even more important because it marks a decade since the site's launch in 2004. The fair will start on November 29th, which was pushed back a week from the date announced in the last Bell Tree Direct. This was done because the original date was a day after the launch of Smash Bros. for Wii U and it would also be starting in the middle of American Thanksgiving. We also wanted to condense the period in which the Fair will take place.

December 20th: The Bell Tree's Birthday
 During TBT Fair, we will be celebrating The Bell Tree's tenth birthday on December 20th."


----------



## Gosalyne

There's a bit of the confusion now when you want to transfer TBT bells.
There's scroll-down menu, and where you need to enter the amount it says "code".

I had all the pain in the world to receive a payment just a few minutes ago.
Could you please check this feature?
I guess it's a mild glitch due to the new option to send tickets for the fair to people.


----------



## f11

Jas0n said:


> When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east. When the seas go dry and mountains blow in the wind like leaves. When your womb quickens again, and you bear a living child. Then the fair will begin, and not before.


so basically around 7.


----------



## Kammeh

Crys said:


> so basically around 7.



oooh, that's the riddle.


----------



## Gosalyne

Kammeh said:


> I have no idea what riddle you guys are talking about, LOL.
> 
> 
> *November 29th - December 30th: The Bell Tree Fair*
> ...."



It was "November 29th - November 30th" just yesterday.
It was changed, but it was November, because otherwise it would have been 31st of December (I think). November has 30 days only....


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Gosalyne said:


> There's a bit of the confusion now when you want to transfer TBT bells.
> There's scroll-down menu, and where you need to enter the amount it says "code".
> 
> I had all the pain in the world to receive a payment just a few minutes ago.
> Could you please check this feature?
> I guess it's a mild glitch due to the new option to send tickets for the fair to people.


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?244292-confused-with-currency
someone made a thread about this a little while ago, a couple posts down it say how to solve this


----------



## kassie

Hypehypehype







I'm thinking it'll start around 3PM or 6PM PST. That's my guess.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Oooohhh i didnt know it was a riddle i thought it was a joke ^^; oblivious.


----------



## Gosalyne

TheCreeperHugz said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?244292-confused-with-currency
> someone made a thread about this a little while ago, a couple posts down it say how to solve this



Just changing the option to "bells" doesn't change the "code" with "amount". You have to submit and then to click again the other person's amount of bells. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now they sort it out, anyway.
Thanks! xxx


----------



## Hyperpesta

join meh, its lonely http://us23.chatzy.com/36618927203001


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Hyperpesta said:


> join meh, its lonely http://us23.chatzy.com/36618927203001



it needs a password :/


----------



## Hyperpesta

Does this ?  http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Hyperpesta said:


> Does this ?  http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540



Nope, that one is good


----------



## Jas0n

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Oooohhh i didnt know it was a riddle i thought it was a joke ^^; oblivious.



You're the only one who isn't oblivious... It was a joke.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I still don't get this 
joke/riddle. Sorry if I missed it but can someone quote it or explain to me?  XD


----------



## Gosalyne

Cuppycakez said:


> I still don't get this
> joke/riddle. Sorry if I missed it but can someone quote it or explain to me?  XD



Jason's previous post that sounded like a riddle. It was in fact a joke.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosalyne said:


> Jason's previous post that sounded like a riddle. It was in fact a joke.



Oh, thanks.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Jas0n said:


> You're the only one who isn't oblivious... It was a joke.



;u; yay


----------



## catarinalucio

Does anyone have any idea when the fair will begin? It's already 11pm over here. ;n;


----------



## nard

Is the fair gonna be starting at 7 p.m EST ( 10 minutes )? I wanna watch a Christmas movie at 8. ; v ;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Fuzzling said:


> Is the fair gonna be starting at 7 p.m EST ( 10 minutes )? I wanna watch a Christmas movie at 8. ; v ;



I thought it was PST since that Justin's timezone I think. I'm playing pokemon to pass the time and if the fair doesn't happen soon I'll be finished the game already xD


----------



## Hyperpesta

midnight already wow this fair better come soon.


----------



## f11

I'm guessing 8 or 9 pm PST.


----------



## S-A-M

I'm hyped!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Excitement!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Tickets tickets tickets tickets tickets.
Hype.


----------



## Vizionari

Fair hype~ x3


----------



## Starmanfan

this is so unFAIR having to wait this long for the fair. See what I did there?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Still supa dupa excited.


----------



## f11

I wish I had some FAIRy godparents to make this FAIR come FAIRly faster.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Stalking the admins activity is killing me xD. Stop looking at the forum index


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Are we making Fair puns?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Pretty sure they're posting it right on the dot. 20 more minutes and it's 7 where Justin's at


----------



## Starmanfan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Are we making Fair pun?



sure.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Starmanfan said:


> sure.


*puns
Fail


----------



## Starmanfan

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Pretty sure they're posting it right on the dot. 20 more minutes and it's 7 where Justin's at



if they do it at 7:01 PM PST(which just so happens to be the time zone where I live) I'm gonna laugh hard.


----------



## NSFW

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Pretty sure they're posting it right on the dot. 20 more minutes and it's 7 where Justin's at



10 more mins ayy lmao


----------



## Vizionari

Starmanfan said:


> if they do it at 7:01 PM PST(which just so happens to be the time zone where I live) I'm gonna laugh hard.


Same time zone here, too.


----------



## kassie

Starmanfan said:


> if they do it at 7:01 PM PST(which just so happens to be the time zone where I live) I'm gonna laugh hard.



Saaaaame.


----------



## Starmanfan

PST for the win


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DAMNIR YOU GUYS. I'm 2 hours ahead ;-;


----------



## Ayaya

I'm FAIRly sure they said it'll be up later today (which should be about now?)


----------



## NSFW

Starmanfan said:


> PST for the win



hell yeah


----------



## Vizionari

Ayaya said:


> I'm FAIRly sure they said it'll be up later today (which should be about now?)



Fairly about 6 min away, fair?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I hope they post it at like 7:12 or something ridiculous to prove you all wrong


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I hope they post it at like 7:12 or something ridiculous to prove you all wrong



Don't think so 
Justin's on the admin control panel
And Jeremy's in the shop


----------



## Starmanfan

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I hope they post it at like 7:12 or something ridiculous to prove you all wrong



not me. I am never wrong. A starman can never be wrong.
SCIENTIFICALLY PROVEN FACT


----------



## kassie

So excited ; v;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm so hyped.
I hope I can get a blue, purple and pink feather from the event if possible. If not, purple feather all the way.


----------



## Ayaya

selcouth said:


> So excited ; v;



SAME AHHHHHH
They've been hyping us a for a while so I can't wait!


----------



## kassie

I just hope for the pink feather. <3 And white, maybe.


----------



## Starmanfan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm so hyped.
> I hope I can get a blue, purple and pink feather from the event if possible. If not, purple feather all the way.



I just want Green and purple/pink white is a long shot xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Starmanfan said:


> I just want Green and purple/pink white is a long shot xD





selcouth said:


> I just hope for the pink feather. <3 And white, maybe.


lol good luck!


----------



## Vizionari

I want a green feather at least ;v; maybe pink/purple too.


----------



## Starmanfan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol good luck!



you too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> I want a green feather at least ;v; maybe pink/purple too.



just like me


----------



## ryan88

Time to be active again


----------



## Ayaya

I want pink and if that's too hard, maybe blue ;o;


----------



## Starmanfan

ryan88 said:


> Time to be active again



Grats I haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ding, ding, ding.



Vizionari said:


> I want a green feather at least ;v; maybe pink/purple too.


Good luck to you too.


----------



## kassie

Good luck to everyone on their feather hunt ♡


----------



## nard

start it pls admins


----------



## Starmanfan

hmm... My time says 7:03, looks like we can cross off 7:00 on the dot


----------



## Kammeh

I'm hoping to get yellow, red, blue, and green feathers, in that order to line up with my candies. uvu


----------



## Flop

Guess TBT Fair is cancelled this year.

None of us get any feathers, let's all go home and riot.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm back everyone!  I know you missed me.  Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuut anyway, can't wait for the fair!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kammeh said:


> I'm hoping to get yellow, red, blue, and green feathers, in that order to line up with my candies. uvu


That's a good idea!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fierce said:


> Guess TBT Fair is cancelled this year.
> 
> None of us get any feathers, let's all go home and riot.



It's only 10 PM for me! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's a good idea!



I kind of wanted the same thing but didn't see it happening.


----------



## Vizionari

Justin is creating thread atm


----------



## nard

JUSTIN IS MAKING A THREAD


----------



## Kammeh

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's a good idea!



Thanks!  I doubt I'll earn enough tickets to get all 4 feathers, but hopefully I'll be able to get yellow and red and then buy blue and green in the marketplace since they're cheapest.


----------



## f11

I'm need purple and white + pinwheel


----------



## kassie

I'm glad I'm not the only one stalking Justin, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> Justin is creating thread atm





Fuzzling said:


> JUSTIN IS MAKING A THREAD


Stalkers.


----------



## Vizionari

Crys said:


> I'm need purple and white + pinwheel



forgot about pinwheel :O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kammeh said:


> Thanks!  I doubt I'll earn enough tickets to get all 4 feathers, but hopefully I'll be able to get yellow and red and then buy blue and green in the marketplace since they're cheapest.


Haha, true. Either way good luck to you!


----------



## Ayaya

How hard was it to get feathers on the last fair btw?


----------



## BungoTheElf

THIS TIME I WILL GET THAT WHITE FEATHER


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Stalkers.



;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> forgot about pinwheel :O


Ditto. But they are given out if I remember?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I want any feather because im a newb and i need cute things


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ditto. But they are given out if I remember?



I think so. I wasn't here for the fair last year though.


----------



## nard

he's modifying a post now


and Jeremy's viewing a thread


what.


----------



## Kammeh

Ayaya said:


> How hard was it to get feathers on the last fair btw?



I got 2 or 3 feathers last year, (ended up selling them for like 5m ingame bells each because I wasn't into collectibles back then xD) so it's not too hard to earn enough tickets for them. White and pink and purple feathers were sold out pretty quickly tho.


----------



## Cuppycakez

THey probably made it un available to us until they make sure it's all good to go!


----------



## Javocado

I'm getting all those pretty feathers feather you like it or not


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> I think so. I wasn't here for the fair last year though.


I was, but I was brand new to the forum at the time. Pretty sure they were given out to whoever entered the fair, but I am not 100% sure. If I am wrong, someone correct me.


----------



## Ayaya

Kammeh said:


> I got 2 or 3 feathers last year, (ended up selling them for like 5m ingame bells each because I wasn't into collectibles back then xD) so it's not too hard to earn enough tickets for them. White and pink and purple feathers were sold out pretty quickly tho.



So it's like candy restock except with tickets?
Aww I thought they'd make earning tickets hard but the feathers are always there (or that the feather is awarded if you win something?) Looking forward to earning them either way


----------



## Kammeh

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I was, but I was brand new to the forum at the time. Pretty sure they were given out to whoever entered the fair, but I am not 100% sure. If I am wrong, someone correct me.



Pinwheels could be won if you spun the wheel and it landed on the pinwheel prize.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kammeh said:


> I got 2 or 3 feathers last year, (ended up selling them for like 5m ingame bells each because I wasn't into collectibles back then xD) so it's not too hard to earn enough tickets for them. White and pink and purple feathers were sold out pretty quickly tho.


Oh wait.... aw man they had stock didn't they? They weren't unlimited lol. It's going to be like Easter again in a way.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I want a white or pink one but my chances are pretty low i imagine


----------



## Cuppycakez

Kammeh said:


> Pinwheels could be won if you spun the wheel and it landed on the pinwheel prize.



But didn't it cost like 100 BTB or something to spin?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kammeh said:


> Pinwheels could be won if you spun the wheel and it landed on the pinwheel prize.


THANK YOU! XD
I was so newbie.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I want a white or pink one but my chances are pretty low i imagine


keep your hopes alive!


----------



## Kammeh

Ayaya said:


> So it's like candy restock except with tickets?
> Aww I thought they'd make earning tickets hard but the feathers are always there (or that the feather is awarded if you win something?) Looking forward to earning them either way



Sorta. You could earn small amounts of tickets by simply entering contests or participating in events, but you won even more tickets if you were to win a contest/event.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> But didn't it cost like 100 BTB or something to spin?



Nope. You could spin once a day, no cost. c:


----------



## NSFW

Kammeh said:


> Sorta. You could earn small amounts of tickets by simply entering contests or participating in events, but you won even more tickets if you were to win a contest/event.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You could spin once a day, no cost. c:



what was the easiest thing you saw on there that you participated in


----------



## Cuppycakez

Kammeh said:


> Sorta. You could earn small amounts of tickets by simply entering contests or participating in events, but you won even more tickets if you were to win a contest/event.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You could spin once a day, no cost. c:


Oh Awesome on the pinwheel part!


----------



## Vizionari

Kammeh said:


> Sorta. You could earn small amounts of tickets by simply entering contests or participating in events, but you won even more tickets if you were to win a contest/event.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You could spin once a day, no cost. c:



 Glad to hear about the wheel c:


----------



## Kammeh

NSFW said:


> what was the easiest thing you saw on there that you participated in


Well, I remember there was a "caption the picture" event where all you had to do was write a caption for a picture and you would earn 1-2 tickets. If the mods liked your caption, you got more.


----------



## Ayaya

Kammeh said:


> Sorta. You could earn small amounts of tickets by simply entering contests or participating in events, but you won even more tickets if you were to win a contest/event.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You could spin once a day, no cost. c:



Okay that sounds more fair


----------



## Eazel

GUYS I NEED TO PEE BUT I DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FAIR.
HELP


----------



## Vizionari

Eazel said:


> GUYS I NEED TO PEE BUT I DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FAIR.
> HELP



Don't pee into a bottle at least.


----------



## kassie

Eazel said:


> GUYS I NEED TO PEE BUT I DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FAIR.
> HELP



You won't miss the fair, it'll be here 'til December 30th.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Vizionari said:


> Don't pee into a bottle at least.



YEA!! 

PEEE IN A BALLOON THEN TIE IT


----------



## nard

Eazel said:


> GUYS I NEED TO PEE BUT I DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FAIR.
> HELP




hurry get the bottle


----------



## PandaNikita

*Jubottle*


----------



## Ayaya

Eazel said:


> GUYS I NEED TO PEE BUT I DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FAIR.
> HELP



Please go pee, you won't miss the fair just a probable restock...


----------



## NSFW

Eazel said:


> GUYS I NEED TO PEE BUT I DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FAIR.
> HELP



empty out water bottles and pee in it


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*is here while eating raspberry nougat*
Yum...

*puts packet away*


----------



## PandaNikita

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *is here while eating raspberry nougat*
> Yum...
> 
> *puts packet away*



*whips out a pee bottle*


----------



## Ayaya

I hope them not replying means they're going to the toilet...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PandaNikita said:


> *whips out a pee bottle*


Smells lovely...


----------



## Kammeh

Here are the contests/events I remember from last year, if anyone cares to know 

Art contest
Signature contest
Writing contest
ACNL town design contest
ACNL room design contest
Cooking contest (you had to cook a meal and submit a picture of it)

Spin the wheel, daily event
Caption the picture, daily event
Guess the character, daily event


THERE WAS MORE THOUGH I JUST CANT REMEMBER IT ALL


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The admins are off -,-


----------



## Vizionari

Kammeh said:


> Here are the contests/events I remember from last year, if anyone cares to know
> 
> Art contest
> Signature contest
> Writing contest
> ACNL town design contest
> ACNL room design contest
> Cooking contest (you had to cook a meal and submit a picture of it)
> 
> Spin the wheel, daily event
> Caption the picture, daily event
> Guess the character, daily event
> 
> 
> THERE WAS MORE THOUGH I JUST CANT REMEMBER IT ALL



Sounds so awesome x3

Admins are offline though :c


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Oh no this all sounds so hard ;^;


----------



## NSFW

Kammeh said:


> Here are the contests/events I remember from last year, if anyone cares to know
> 
> Art contest
> Signature contest
> Writing contest
> ACNL town design contest
> ACNL room design contest
> Cooking contest (you had to cook a meal and submit a picture of it)
> 
> Spin the wheel, daily event
> Caption the picture, daily event
> Guess the character, daily event
> 
> 
> THERE WAS MORE THOUGH I JUST CANT REMEMBER IT ALL



i hope there was a ''guess that pokemon''


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wasn't there one where you had to draw a hand turkey?


----------



## nard

ok wtf


ive been hyping all day and the mods go offline


smh


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I LACK TALENT!

LOL theyre probs invis. Cause were all stalkers ;3


----------



## NSFW

Vizionari said:


> Sounds so awesome x3
> 
> Admins are offline though :c



or ninjas



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wasn't there one where you had to draw a hand turkey?


 yes


----------



## Eazel

I STILL REALLY NEED TO PEE GUYS BUT NO AYAYA I HAVEN'T PEED YET.
IM WAITING


----------



## Vizionari

Justin is viewing thread...


----------



## Ayaya

Kammeh said:


> -snip-



THANK YOU
How many winners are there for each contest? o:


----------



## Kammeh

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wasn't there one where you had to draw a hand turkey?



YES 
That was a secret event that happened a few days before the fair


----------



## NSFW

Eazel said:


> I STILL REALLY NEED TO PEE GUYS BUT NO AYAYA I HAVEN'T PEED YET.
> IM WAITING



just grab a god damn bottle


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Eazel said:


> I STILL REALLY NEED TO PEE GUYS BUT NO AYAYA I HAVEN'T PEED YET.
> IM WAITING



GET YOUR UMBRELLAS!!!


----------



## f11

Inb4 oatmeal incident again


----------



## Kammeh

Ayaya said:


> THANK YOU
> How many winners are there for each contest? o:



3-5, I think? Pretty sure it was 3 though. The mods went through all the entries and picked out the top ten, then the users on TBT would vote. Kinda like the summer collectible event that happened recently.


----------



## Eazel

I ALSO REALIZED THAT I HAVE TO FIND HIGH BLACK SOCKS AND HIGH WHITE SOCKS AND WASH THEM BUT I CAN'T DO ANYTHING BECAUSE WHEN I GET UP, THE FAIR WILL HAPPEN AND WHEN I COME BACK EVERYTHING WILL BE GONE.
CURSE THIS FAIR.


----------



## Vizionari

Eazel said:


> I ALSO REALIZED THAT I HAVE TO FIND HIGH BLACK SOCKS AND HIGH WHITE SOCKS AND WASH THEM BUT I CAN'T DO ANYTHING BECAUSE WHEN I GET UP, THE FAIR WILL HAPPEN AND WHEN I COME BACK EVERYTHING WILL BE GONE.
> CURSE THIS FAIR.



*pat pat*


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Vizionari said:


> *pat pat*



Dont pat them they might pee D :


----------



## Ayaya

Eazel said:


> I STILL REALLY NEED TO PEE GUYS BUT NO AYAYA I HAVEN'T PEED YET.
> IM WAITING



GO PEE PLS


----------



## NSFW

i think Eazel is the one holding back the fair 
psst just go pee already


----------



## Eazel

ONCE I GO PEE THE FAIR WILL START


----------



## Cuppycakez

Listen, in a couple years you'll look back and be all, "I made a stupid decision back then. Shame on me." or something if you pee in a bottle. GO TO THE BATHROOM. The fair is going to be here for almost a month! If you miss the first 5 minutes NO big deal.


----------



## Ayaya

Kammeh said:


> 3-5, I think? Pretty sure it was 3 though. The mods went through all the entries and picked out the top ten, then the users on TBT would vote. Kinda like the summer collectible event that happened recently.



It'd be a tough competition with all these talented members ;_;
Thank you for the info <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eazel said:


> ONCE I GO PEE THE FAIR WILL START



Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo you should go pee.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If you pissed 5 minutes ago you wouldn't have to worry about the fair coming when you're gone


----------



## Vizionari

Eazel said:


> ONCE I GO PEE THE FAIR WILL START



The fair will last about a month, it won't matter if you miss the first second or not


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ayaya said:


> It'd be a tough competition with all these talented members ;_;
> Thank you for the info <3


Haha yep! I have a slim chance at the Sig contest if they hold another because I have a free online program I use to make my sigs. ;-; Buuuuut anyway, I'll try at every contest I can.


----------



## Ayaya

Eazel said:


> ONCE I GO PEE THE FAIR WILL START



YOU HEAR THEM ADMINS
START THE FAIR SO THIS GUY COULD PEE


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If you pissed 5 minutes ago you wouldn't have to worry about the fair coming when you're gone



True!! Just wing it! Just go. I mean I was gone for 20 minutes and nothing happened but this thread got more pages.


----------



## Eazel

OKAY GUYS. THE FAIR CAN START.
I FINALLY USED THE BATHROOM


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

They're just viewing threads /:


----------



## Vizionari

Eazel said:


> OKAY GUYS. THE FAIR CAN START.
> I FINALLY USED THE BATHROOM



Good for you c;


----------



## Kammeh

Eazel said:


> OKAY GUYS. THE FAIR CAN START.
> I FINALLY USED THE BATHROOM


We're proud of you. xD''


----------



## kassie

Maybe it'll start at 8pm PST..? I don't even know anymore. ┐(?－｀┌


----------



## Ayaya

Eazel said:


> OKAY GUYS. THE FAIR CAN START.
> I FINALLY USED THE BATHROOM



Thank you. You did a great job


----------



## Starmanfan

selcouth said:


> Maybe it'll start at 8pm PST..? I don't even know anymore. ┐(?－｀┌


yeah it'll start at 7.
yeah it'll start at 8
yeah it'll start at 9.
yeah it'll start at The moment of our untimely demises (I THINK THIS ONE IS TRUE)


----------



## Peisinoe

LOL.

*Admins playing SMASH*

11/30.. "Hey weren't we supposed to be doing something?"


----------



## Danielkang2

That's it I'm off. Bye guys!


----------



## kassie

Stina said:


> LOL.
> 
> *Admins playing SMASH*
> 
> 11/30.. "Hey weren't we supposed to be doing something?"



LOL, I can see this happening.


----------



## Vizionari

Danielkang2 said:


> That's it I'm off. Bye guys!



Bye.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> LOL.
> 
> *Admins playing SMASH*
> 
> 11/30.. "Hey weren't we supposed to be doing something?"


rofl


----------



## BlooBelle

I've been lurking here for about two hours.
Nothing. ;-;


----------



## PandaNikita

Stina said:


> LOL.
> 
> *Admins playing SMASH*
> 
> 11/30.. "Hey weren't we supposed to be doing something?"


Someone should check Twitch haha


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Danielkang2 said:


> That's it I'm off. Bye guys!



Byee! ;3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Someone join me! ;-; 
 http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540


----------



## Zulehan

Cuppycakez said:


> Someone join me! ;-;
> http://us23.chatzy.com/34199426238540


Oddly, when I tried entering with my user name, Chatzy indicated it was already in use.


----------



## Vizionari

Zulehan said:


> Oddly, when I tried entering with my user name, Chatzy indicated it was already in use.



I forgot my password for my account on Chatzy so I had to shorten my username since I used it on the account xD"


----------



## nard

is the fair ever gonna start r.i.p me


----------



## Ayaya

Zulehan said:


> Oddly, when I tried entering with my user name, Chatzy indicated it was already in use.



did you have an account? you might need to sign in with your account to claim the name


----------



## nard

justin is viewing the index


rrrrrr


----------



## Zulehan

Ayaya said:


> did you have an account? you might need to sign in with your account to claim the name


Yeah, even though I am registered to Chatzy, I forgot to login; thanks.


----------



## nard

Jeremy's in the admin control panel and Justin's in the shop aaahhh


----------



## PandaNikita

@*Justin*: I dare you to go invisible


----------



## Eazel

HE IS CREATING A THREAD
ITS COMING!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Join Date 06-10-2005
Current Activity Creating Thread
Last Activity Today 07:11 PM
Blog Entries0
AvatarJustin's Avatar
More125 Friends
3DSfan134
3DSfan134
Klinkguin
Klinkguin
Skullkid
Skullkid
Bogmire
Bogmire
AllisonCypress
AllisonCypress
Vaati
Vaati
Join Groups5 Groups
GRAWR FANS ONLY
Grawr Fan Club
This group is to encourage love equality, provide sexuality support, and discuss current events in the LGBTQIA+ community.   

Allies are welcome!  Please no arguing, or it may result...
LGBTQIA+ Community
Odd's Minions
Odd's Minions
TBA name and description, we'll work on this later!
The Happiest Group on Earth (Disney)
Welcome to the White Feather Association. 

You can't sit with us.
White Feather Association
Join Groups0 Permission Groups
Justin is not a member of any public groups
Recent Visitors
The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
BlooBelle,  Chibi.Hoshi,  Cuppycakez, Eazel*,  Fuzzling,  Kaeluh, ObeseMudkipz,  PandaNikita, Vizionari,  Wishy_The_Star
This page has had 35,686 visits
Justin's ActivityMessagesAbout MeFriendsShopWi-Fi Rating



629 Visitor Messages
BlooBelle - Today 07:07 PM View Conversation Report
http://i.imgur.com/Gx7hpVg.gif
Fuzzling - Today 06:35 PM View Conversation Report
PLS


DONT LET EAZEL PEE INTO A BOTTLE
Vizionari - Today 06:24 PM View Conversation Report
Hurry pls
GaMERCaT - Today 06:19 PM View Conversation Report
You're being so crude
PandaNikita - Today 06:10 PM View Conversation Report
https://31.media.tumblr.com/6d1f0902...qdr2o2_250.gif
PandaNikita - Today 05:09 PM View Conversation Report
http://www.getmyfix.org/wp-content/u...-begin-gif.gif
Fuzzling - Today 04:57 PM View Conversation Report
Waiting...


Waiting...


gogogogo that fair pls
Apple2012 - Today 02:48 PM View Conversation Report
Do you want to play this game? I said your name there, Voldemort.
ZR388 - Yesterday 09:35 PM View Conversation Report
I see what you did there.
ApolloJusticeAC - Yesterday 07:26 AM View Conversation Report
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...84#post4202584
Showing Visitor Messages 1 to 10 of 629
Page 1 of 631231151...NextLastLast
Page 1 of 631231151...NextLastLast


----------



## nard

Eazel said:


> HE IS CREATING A THREAD
> ITS COMING!!!!!!!!




YAASSSSS


----------



## Eazel

WHEN IS IT COMING OUT


----------



## PandaNikita

That was a long post. He was creating a thread an hour ago too haha


----------



## Eazel

IM WAITING


----------



## PandaNikita

Eazel said:


> IM WAITING



Waiting for caps lock to be fixed ;___;


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Waiting for caps lock to be fixed ;___;



Ohhh my goshh your avatar is too cute! ;-;


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohhh my goshh your avatar is too cute! ;-;


Thank you it's my expensive dream avatar lol


----------



## Eazel

GUYS JUSTIN IS MODIFYING A POST

- - - Post Merge - - -

SCREAMING http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?92-Justin


----------



## Zane

came for the fair stayed for the live updates on Justin


----------



## Eazel

ANYTIME I MENTION IT IT STOPS


----------



## PandaNikita

I think *Justin *gets more "harassment" than *Jeremy*


----------



## kassie

Zane said:


> came for the fair stayed for the live updates on Justin



Looooool, this.


----------



## Eazel

I THINK WE SHOULD START A REBELLION


----------



## Justin

are you guys okay


----------



## nard

jubs and jerms are abusing their PST


----------



## Kammeh

Justin said:


> are you guys okay



no we are not


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nah, no rebellion

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> are you guys okay



Totally! I'm just sitting here annnnnnnnnnyway.


----------



## nard

Justin said:


> are you guys okay



no we have lost all sanity


----------



## Justin

wait SHOOT THE FAIR WAS TODAY???


----------



## PandaNikita

@*Justin*: your signature is a lie


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> @*Justin*: your signature is a lie



Nah, that's for the  fair  movie Big Hero Six.


----------



## Eazel

Justin said:


> are you guys okay



NO WE ARE NOT OKAY.
I HAVE BEEN UP FOR OVER FOUR HOURS WAITING FOR THIS THING TO COME OUT AND I STILL HAVE SO MUCH HOMEWORK TO DO TOMORROW AND I AM GOING TO BE OUT OF THE HOUSE FOR NINE HOURS AND I HAVE TO WAKE UP REALLY EARLY AND I STILL HAVE TO TAKE A SHOWER AND FIND CLOTHES AND FIND ANOTHER FREAKIN WHITE SOCK WHICH WILL TAKE FOREVER AND THEN I HAVE TO WASH THEM AND WAIT ANOTHER HOUR AND THEN I NEED TO PUT THEM IN THE DRYER AND THEN WAIT FOR THEM TO FINISH SO I CAN FOLD THEM AND PUT THEM AWAY AND I STILL HAVEN'T EATEN DINNER YET AND I NEED TO POOP REALLY BAD BUT IF I GET UP IT WILL COME OUT BECAUSE IT TAKES ME FOREVER TO POOP?
SHALL I CONTINUE?

I CAN CERTAINLY TELL YOU I AM NOT OKAY


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Justin said:


> wait SHOOT THE FAIR WAS TODAY???



You should know since you kept creating threads


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Nah, that's for the  fair  movie Big Hero Six.



I know.... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eazel said:


> NO WE ARE NOT OKAY.
> I HAVE BEEN UP FOR OVER FOUR HOURS WAITING FOR THIS THING TO COME OUT AND I STILL HAVE SO MUCH HOMEWORK TO DO TOMORROW AND I AM GOING TO BE OUT OF THE HOUSE FOR NINE HOURS AND I HAVE TO WAKE UP REALLY EARLY AND I STILL HAVE TO TAKE A SHOWER AND FIND CLOTHES AND FIND ANOTHER FREAKIN WHITE SOCK WHICH WILL TAKE FOREVER AND THEN I HAVE TO WASH THEM AND WAIT ANOTHER HOUR AND THEN I NEED TO PUT THEM IN THE DRYER AND THEN WAIT FOR THEM TO FINISH SO I CAN FOLD THEM AND PUT THEM AWAY AND I STILL HAVEN'T EATEN DINNER YET AND I NEED TO POOP REALLY BAD BUT IF I GET UP IT WILL COME OUT BECAUSE IT TAKES ME FOREVER TO POOP?
> SHALL I CONTINUE?
> 
> I CAN CERTAINLY TELL YOU I AM NOT OKAY


Get off the internet and you might be okay!


----------



## nard

Justin said:


> wait SHOOT THE FAIR WAS TODAY???




i will hurt you jubs


----------



## Zulehan

Oh, my God, some people are getting early access to the Fair. Live footage:


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> I know....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Get off the internet and you might be okay!



Oh, sorry forgot this with it.


----------



## Eazel

JEREMY IS NOW MODIFYING A POST. TF IS GOING ON


----------



## PandaNikita

Zulehan said:


> Oh, my God, some people are getting early access to the Fair. Live footage:
> 
> -Snip-


OOMPA LOOMPA


----------



## Ayaya

I still want to go to the Bell Tree Factory for a chocolate cake


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eazel said:


> JEREMY IS NOW MODIFYING A POST. TF IS GOING ON



Calm down~ Go do your real life stuff! And then come back.  It's not like we're going to get an amazing prize as soon as it starts.


----------



## Eazel

Cuppycakez said:


> Calm down~ Go do your real life stuff! And then come back.  It's not like we're going to get an amazing prize as soon as it starts.



WITH MY LUCK YOU WILL


----------



## PandaNikita

Eazel said:


> WITH MY LUCK YOU WILL



I think it's best to calm down, the caps lock is giving me anxiety. No joke :/


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eazel said:


> WITH MY LUCK YOU WILL



Haha that would be a change in my luck.  But nah, go get your stuff done!


----------



## Eazel

I AM CALM

- - - Post Merge - - -

what if the server crashes right before the release the fair stuff


----------



## Zulehan

I, on the other hand, am oozing excitement.


----------



## PandaNikita

Eazel said:


> I AM CALM
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> what if the server crashes right before the release the fair stuff


It will be the guests' fault


----------



## Ayaya

Zulehan said:


> I, on the other hand, am oozing excitement.



Will you be entering the writing competition if there is one? I always like the way you write/word your posts xD


----------



## Eazel

PandaNikita said:


> It will be the guests' fault



we should all just hack the site and release everything


----------



## Peisinoe

Eazel said:


> we should all just hack the site and release everything



you first


----------



## Eazel

Stina said:


> you first



idk how to hack a site. ill take a course.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eazel said:


> we should all just hack the site and release everything



No. :c Then your banned for life. And like I love this site I'd never hack it.


----------



## Starmanfan

Cuppycakez said:


> No. :c Then your banned for life. And like I love this site I'd never hack it.



*earns 1K tbt for being a good user*


----------



## Justin

We're aiming for in about 20 minutes. Stay tuned.


----------



## NSFW

nvr ddos this site thx


----------



## Eazel

Cuppycakez said:


> No. :c Then your banned for life. And like I love this site I'd never hack it.



lmao. im just joking.
but srsly, i need this thing to come out bc im never gonna get sleep if it doesnt


----------



## NSFW

Justin said:


> We're aiming for in about 20 minutes. Stay tuned.



ayyyyyyyyyy 9 pm then


----------



## Ayaya

Eazel said:


> we should all just hack the site and release everything



why would you hack a site over some pixels though


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> We're aiming for in about 20 minutes. Stay tuned.



yaayy thank you, I'm getting sleepy lol


----------



## Eazel

Justin said:


> We're aiming for in about 20 minutes. Stay tuned.



you're joking, right?
please tell me you are.


----------



## PandaNikita

Eazel said:


> lmao. im just joking.
> but srsly, i need this thing to come out bc im never gonna get sleep if it doesnt



What timezone are you


----------



## Cuppycakez

Starmanfan said:


> *earns 1K tbt for being a good user*



Thanks. <3  This place is my favorite gaming/animal crossing forum. 


Justin said:


> We're aiming for in about 20 minutes. Stay tuned.


Ok, thanks for keeping us up to date!

 Some of us are getting a little excited.


----------



## Eazel

PandaNikita said:


> What timezone are you



est. right now its 23:45 ;o


----------



## Starmanfan

Cuppycakez said:


> Thanks. <3  This place is my favorite gaming/animal crossing forum.
> 
> Ok, thanks for keeping us up to date!
> 
> Some of us are getting a little excited.



same. IT's my number 1, not because of The pixels, But because of a hilarious user


----------



## PandaNikita

Eazel said:


> est. right now its 23:45 ;o


Oh that's not too bad :c get some rest when it's midnight lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Eazel said:


> est. right now its 23:45 ;o



Same~ EST buddies!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Oh that's not too bad :c get some rest when it's midnight lol



But the fair starts at midnight!


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Same~ EST buddies!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But the fair starts at midnight!


Yes when the fair comes out he/she can finally rest lol


----------



## Eazel

PandaNikita said:


> Yes when the fair comes out he/she can finally rest lol



alas, i cannot because i still have so much to do after this. i probably won't be asleep until around three and then i have to wake up at eight

whatever you do, don't look at the shop


----------



## PandaNikita

Eazel said:


> alas, i cannot because i still have so much to do after this. i probably won't be asleep until around three and then i have to wake up at eight


Almost the same with my things as well! Oh well what can ya do about it


----------



## Peisinoe

Justin said:


> We're aiming for in about 20 minutes. Stay tuned.




1 or 2 Smash games? hahah


----------



## NSFW

Eazel said:


> alas, i cannot because i still have so much to do after this. i probably won't be asleep until around three and then i have to wake up at eight
> 
> [strike]whatever you do, don't look at the shop[/strike]


rip html


----------



## Eazel

NSFW said:


> rip html



I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO IT


----------



## PandaNikita

Eazel said:


> I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO IT



strike is [ s ] [/ s ] i think


----------



## Eazel

THANKS KIND STRANGER  MERCI


----------



## NSFW

THIS IS HOW U DO IT


----------



## Peisinoe

ALSO DON"T FORGET TO THANK THE ADMINS AND MODS YOU KIDDIES 

!!!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I had to leave Chatzy because everything got crazy.


----------



## PandaNikita

Eazel said:


> THANKS KIND STRANGER  MERCI



Your welcome je ne sais pas parler fran?ais anymore XD

Idk if I did that right lol I'm super rusty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> ALSO DON"T FORGET TO THANK THE ADMINS AND MODS YOU KIDDIES
> 
> !!!!!


Seriously


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Almost midnight ;^; so sleepy..


----------



## Vizionari

PandaNikita said:


> Your welcome je ne sais pas parler fran?ais anymore XD
> 
> Idk if I did that right lol I'm super rusty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Seriously



D'accord


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> ALSO DON"T FORGET TO THANK THE ADMINS AND MODS YOU KIDDIES
> 
> !!!!!



Yep! Thanks mods/admins!


----------



## Starmanfan

Stina said:


> ALSO DON"T FORGET TO THANK THE ADMINS AND MODS YOU KIDDIES
> 
> !!!!!



Thanks Tina, Thanks Jeremy, Thanks Justin, Thanks Prof. Gallows, Thanks Jas0n and thanks to any other mods I didn't list by name!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Stina said:


> ALSO DON"T FORGET TO THANK THE ADMINS AND MODS YOU KIDDIES
> 
> !!!!!



I will thank out of my butt thanks here thanks there thanks everywhere. It could get messy


----------



## Peisinoe

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I will thank out of my butt thanks here thanks there thanks everywhere. It could get messy



*hands diaper*

easy


----------



## Starmanfan

GUYS IT'S UP!!!!


----------



## PandaNikita

Vizionari said:


> D'accord



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Cuppycakez

THERE'S A GREEN PINWHEEL OMG OMG OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND IT SPINS I NEEEEEEEEEEEED IT


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

White... feather.....


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Green Pinwheel! Ok I have to get that! It reminds me of good memories haha.


----------



## Starmanfan

Cuppycakez said:


> THERE'S A GREEN PINWHEEL OMG OMG OMG
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND IT SPINS I NEEEEEEEEEEEED IT



green is my flavorite color. I must needz it not to mention it';s gif


----------



## LilD

Those are awesome

Cant wait!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

And balloons! Ah, they are all so nice. Good job, good job! ^^

I need to get a badge, purple feather and the green pinwheel. Man, this is going to be fun.


----------



## Zulehan

Ayaya said:


> Will you be entering the writing competition if there is one? I always like the way you write/word your posts xD


Thank you. I will certainly be interested in the writing competition, and may submit something.


----------



## Campy

Zulehan said:


> Thank you. I will certainly be interested in the writing competition, and may submit something.


Yeees, one more fan over here! Please do consider!


----------



## Justin

Poetry contest replaced the Writing contest this year, sorry guys!


----------



## Amyy

Justin said:


> Poetry contest replaced the Writing contest this year, sorry guys!



good thing im good at poetry

*i suck at poetry.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Good luck!


----------



## nard

Writing my poetry entry as I speak!


----------



## Zulehan

Finally finished with mine: 

Roses are red,
Or they are blue.
For relevance: fair.
Tickets, please.


----------



## lazuli

Zulehan said:


> Finally finished with mine:
> 
> Roses are red,
> Or they are blue.
> For relevance: fair.
> Tickets, please.



you win all the tickets


----------



## Toot

Hm... So how are tickets obtained anyway? /late


----------



## Zane

Have you all said your goodbyes to your golden ticket

also the tags got reset on this thread rip candy legacy


----------



## Toot

Those tags will be missed. 

Candy flavored tears was the best lol.


----------



## matt

my golden ticket is gone?! NOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait its still here


----------



## Coach

matt said:


> my golden ticket is gone?! NOOOO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh wait its still here



Don't remind them!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Don't remind them!


haha right?? 
Justin or Jeremy will get rid of them when they get on most likely.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Coach said:


> Don't remind them!



What? No, this is just a ticket from the tbt fair. Nothing suspicious here. No need to take it.


----------



## Zane

boldly displays ticket


----------



## Coach

Zane said:


> boldly displays ticket



You've killed us all


----------



## lazuli

*PLEASE DELETE THIS ABOMINATION OF A COLLECTIBLE TBT LEADERS*

i will draw a picture for somebody if they give me a pinwheel :*


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> *PLEASE DELETE THIS ABOMINATION OF A COLLECTIBLE TBT LEADERS*
> 
> i will draw a picture for somebody if they give me a pinwheel :*



I'm sorry. I don't have one to give. I also really really really want the green one. ;-;


----------



## lazuli

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm sorry. I don't have one to give. I also really really really want the green one. ;-;



no the green one sucks


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> no the green one sucks



IT SPINS

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT. IT FREAKIN SPINS!


----------



## lazuli

Cuppycakez said:


> IT SPINS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT. IT FREAKIN SPINS!



*still suckssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## Coach

computertrash said:


> *still suckssssssssssssssssss*



If you win one, send it to me


----------



## lazuli

Coach said:


> If you win one, send it to me



no
if i do win one ill sell it for tha big money $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> If you win one, send it to me



Or, they could send it to me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> no
> if i do win one ill sell it for tha big money $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



I'll put a down payment for 1k BTB if you do win...   

I want it so bad.


----------



## lazuli

Cuppycakez said:


> Or, they could send it to me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put a down payment for 1k BTB if you do win...
> 
> I want it so bad.



mmmmm no too low of an offer
wait why would i win a green pinwheel in the first place


----------



## nard

i really want a green pinwheel but it seems hard to get ;0;


----------



## NSFW

Fuzzling said:


> i really want a green pinwheel but it seems hard to get ;0;



going all green?


----------



## nard

NSFW said:


> going all green?



mhm 


need a green pinwheel, green balloon, green feather, green letter, yoshi egg, and august birthstone rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> mhm
> 
> 
> need a green pinwheel, green balloon, green feather, green letter, yoshi egg, and august birthstone rip


August is my B-Day month!


----------



## Zane

computertrash said:


> mmmmm no too low of an offer
> wait why would i win a green pinwheel in the first place



cuz like why wouldn't you


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zane said:


> cuz like why wouldn't you



Thumbs up! You understand the wonderful-ness about the spinning green pinwheel.


----------



## aleshapie

My Golden Ticket is gone 

I am so sad!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aww crap . At least I still have a peach.


----------



## Toot

Still have my ticket. Lel.


----------



## Trickilicky

RIP Golden Ticket, you were awesome while you lasted though


----------



## nard

I think it's kind of funny how my collectibles line up, but it looks cool.


----------



## matt

Shame about the gold tickets


----------



## lazuli

Zane said:


> cuz like why wouldn't you



because i d k ????????????? i dont win stuff like ever


----------



## Toot

Ehh... couldn't sell them for big btbs anyway. Lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

GodToot said:


> Ehh... couldn't sell them for big btbs anyway. Lol



Couldn't sell what?


----------



## Juudai

Cuppycakez said:


> Couldn't sell what?


The (golden) tickets, I imagine.


----------



## Coach

Did anybody save the collectible images for these expired ones? (Spooky toothpaste and Golden ticket)


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> Did anybody save the collectible images for these expired ones? (Spooky toothpaste and Golden ticket)



I think the Last Tree Ghost has spooky toothpaste.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Coach said:


> Did anybody save the collectible images for these expired ones? (Spooky toothpaste and Golden ticket)


I did.












http://imgur.com/1QLfwqz,T5FAZ17,ql2WHeq


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

*psssst*

restock when noones looking​


----------



## uyumin

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aww crap . At least I still have a peach.



You'll do fine with your peach XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> my golden ticket is gone?! NOOOO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh wait its still here


Huh? Why are all the golden tickets gone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Why's everyone have to live close to Disneyland???? Like Gosh people?



I live farrrrrrrrr away from Disneyland


----------



## lazuli

lulu dog said:


> Huh? Why are all the golden tickets gone



the ticket description said that they would disappear at the end of the month/begining of december.


----------



## lazuli

PLOT TWIST,,,,,,,,,,,,,
chocolate cakes + どうぶつの森 letters + various things are restocked + free 20 tickets code on 12.20
because my birthday TBT's birthday


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

computertrash said:


> PLOT TWIST,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> chocolate cakes + どうぶつの森 letters + various things are restocked + free 20 tickets code on 12.20
> because my birthday TBT's birthday



Is it actually?


----------



## Peisinoe

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it actually?




No lol


----------



## Vizionari

Looks like a white feather, pink feather, and 2 pinwheels have been bought already  ;u;


----------



## f11

i have a feeling that i wont get a pinwheel


----------



## kassie

You have enough?


----------



## Coach

Crys said:


> i have a feeling that i wont get a pinwheel



'Tickets: 25'


----------



## nard

I

I GOT A PINK FEATHER I StiLL CANT BREATHe


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> I
> 
> I GOT A PINK FEATHER I StiLL CANT BREATHe



Yayyyy! Congrats! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> You have enough?



I think Crys means the green spinning one.


----------



## kassie

Fuzzling said:


> I
> 
> I GOT A PINK FEATHER I StiLL CANT BREATHe



Congrats! Hoping to get one soon, too. _Hoping_.


----------



## nard

i wish everyone luck in getting what they want from krimbus the fair! ;u;


now time for a yellow feather and some balloons


----------



## Javocado

Fuzzling said:


> i wish everyone luck in getting what they want from krimbus the fair! ;u;
> 
> 
> now time for a yellow feather and some balloons



yeh good stuff m8 congrats


----------



## nard

Javocado said:


> yeh good stuff m8 congrats



give me ur beach party swirlz


----------



## Javocado

Fuzzling said:


> give me ur beach party swirlz



I would if I had any rip


----------



## Vizionari

I only need 6 more tickets for pink feather ;u;


----------



## kassie

I need 9-14 more tickets for either the pink or white feather rip


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I have no hope of getting a white feather ;^;


----------



## nard

Just a note for anyone:


GET THE PATCH IF ANYTHING! It proves you were here participating. c;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Just a note for anyone:
> 
> 
> GET THE PATCH IF ANYTHING! It proves you were here participating. c;



Yeah I plan on getting that soon. Or I'm making myself keep at least 5 tickets at all time if I decide to buy one! I mean I want one but I want a pinwheel more.


----------



## nard

Javocado said:


> I would if I had any rip



do you have any choco caiks hmm


----------



## lazuli

got all these red candies and idk what to do with them
all i want is a red pinwheel _is that too much to ask_


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> got all these red candies and idk what to do with them
> all i want is a red pinwheel _is that too much to ask_



you could send em to me yknow 

or sell them but dont do that

or a giveaway!


----------



## Javocado

Fuzzling said:


> do you have any choco caiks hmm



nope those are gone too haha
I got what I got equipped bruh
(and a yellow candy if you're into that kind of thing lol)


----------



## nard

Javocado said:


> nope those are gone too haha
> I got what I got equipped bruh
> (and a yellow candy if you're into that kind of thing lol)



wtf happened to them


----------



## Starmanfan

I need 9 more tickets for white feather... So close yet so far. and 4 For a red pinwheel.


----------



## Gosalyne

It's as if I have actually seen the person buying the AC cushion! 
He/she had 35 tickets then zero, and the next minute one of the 4 cushions was gone!

So congratulations!


----------



## Vizionari

lol I keep mentioning it, but 3 more till pink feather c':


----------



## Gosalyne

Vizionari said:


> lol I keep mentioning it, but 3 more till pink feather c':



I really hope you get it! xxx
The pink feather is so sweet! 
Initially I wanted one, but at the last minute I bought a pinwheel. They're pretty too 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sure that they will be restocked.
There were 30 of each sold last year.


----------



## Hibiki

I'm gonna try and grt a white feather. It's not looking very ikely atm but I shall do it!


----------



## f11

Omg I just need my tickets for the new leaf photo challenge


----------



## Vizionari

Wow 1 more ticket for feather or pinwheel *_*


----------



## nard

Vizionari said:


> Wow 1 more ticket for feather or pinwheel *_*



Hurry hurry, only 5 Pinwheels left. .u.


----------



## Vizionari

Fuzzling said:


> Hurry hurry, only 5 Pinwheels left. .u.



haha I know c': Congrats on that pink feather, too. Still debating whether to get the feather or the pinwheel first, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Only 2 pinwheels left o:


----------



## nard

Vizionari said:


> haha I know c': Congrats on that pink feather, too. Still debating whether to get the feather or the pinwheel first, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Only 2 pinwheels left o:



Definitely pinwheel. The feathers will come back one year or another, and the pinwheel may be harder to get like last year.


----------



## Aradai

computertrash said:


> got all these red candies and idk what to do with them
> all i want is a red pinwheel _is that too much to ask_


pinwheel is life


----------



## Kammeh

I got a notification and I thought it was for the scavenger hunt challenge and I was so excited because I needed 3 more tickets to get the pinwheel
So I went into the shop to buy it but turns out the tickets were from the photo challenge so I only got 2. 
//sobs


----------



## nard

the pinwheels are gone


prepare the fair flavored tears


----------



## Kammeh

Fuzzling said:


> the pinwheels are gone
> 
> 
> prepare the fair flavored tears


I'm really dissapointed, I was SO close 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope there's a restock ; v ;


----------



## Vizionari

Kammeh said:


> I'm really dissapointed, I was SO close
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I hope there's a restock ; v ;


I know, just went into the shop ;-;

Please restock, I only need 1 more ticket c':


----------



## Justin

RIP Pinwheel


[12:33:25]  @Jubs4:	pin wheel is GONE
[12:34:55]  ~Jer:	blow away you're free now


----------



## nard

Justin said:


> RIP Pinwheel
> 
> 
> [12:33:25]  @Jubs4:	pin wheel is GONE
> [12:34:55]  ~Jer:	blow away you're free now



can i have a green ballon? :'(


----------



## Hikari

I got a White Feather! 

(Now I just need to save up for a Red Feather, so I can have the U.S.'s colors!)


----------



## Zulehan

Hm, if I can get my hands on a white feather, I can possibly trade for a pinwheel. If not, one of the 'lesser' collectibles it is!


----------



## lazuli

do you think somebody will trade me a pinwheel for 3 green candies + 2 birthstones or what
mayb i should just buy one with tbt


----------



## Zane

goodbye pinwheel bon voyage
Looks like its pull was even stronger than the white feather. ;o


----------



## nard

Zane said:


> goodbye pinwheel bon voyage
> Looks like its pull was even stronger than the white feather. ;o



Guessing because it was harder to get last year.


----------



## Zane

Fuzzling said:


> Guessing because it was harder to get last year.



Ooo you're right, I'd forgotten about that.
O well I saved a picture to remind myself what it was like to be a minor god, good enough 4 me B)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yaay got a pinwheel!!


----------



## lazuli

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yaay got a pinwheel!!



i will end you and everybody you love


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

computertrash said:


> i will end you and everybody you love



What if I said the only person I loved was you :00000000000


----------



## lazuli

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What if I said the only person I loved was you :00000000000



ur sweet
[commits seppuku]


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

wheee i got my patch
ayyyyy


----------



## Vizionari

WOOHOO! Got myself a pink feather!


----------



## Cuppycakez

AWW, Pinwheels are gone?  I really wanted one.


----------



## lazuli

[stares longingly at shop]
S I G H


----------



## Coach

Vizionari said:


> WOOHOO! Got myself a pink feather!



 

Cherish it!


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> Ooo you're right, I'd forgotten about that.
> O well I saved a picture to remind myself what it was like to be a minor god, good enough 4 me B)



I'm so sorry for taking away your power ;__;


----------



## nard

i have 11 tickets hhhh want to spend but must resist


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> i have 11 tickets hhhh want to spend but must resist



Right?


----------



## Coach

I'm going to see if I an get a pink or purple feather, if I can't it will be prize pack time!


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> I'm so sorry for taking away your power ;__;



you having a pinwheel makes me stronger than shrek Himself


----------



## Adventure9

Just got a purple feather! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

now I'm broke OTL


----------



## Vizionari

Adventure9 said:


> Just got a purple feather!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> now I'm broke OTL


Me too, but it was worth it to get the pink feather for me


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> you having a pinwheel makes me stronger than shrek Himself


zane pls :')


----------



## Adventure9

Vizionari said:


> Me too, but it was worth it to get the pink feather for me



Oh weird, our collectibles and setup are so similar too xD


----------



## Vizionari

Adventure9 said:


> Oh weird, our collectibles and setup are so similar too xD



Oh my, you're right!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Adventure9 said:


> Just got a purple feather!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> now I'm broke OTL



Awesome! I am 4 tickets away. I would like another purple collectible, but if I miss it I am buying balloons. (must resist blue balloon lol)


----------



## Campy

Phew, so glad I was in time for a Pink Feather! I got kind of nervous when I noticed like five of them sold in the span of a few hours.

Four left now! Get them while they're still hot!


----------



## Coach

Campy said:


> Phew, so glad I was in time for a Pink Feather! I got kind of nervous when I noticed like five of them sold in the span of a few hours.
> 
> Four left now! Get them while they're still hot!



Just bought one! I think there is only 2 now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone bought one just before me so I thought I should act quick when only 3 remained!


----------



## Campy

Coach said:


> Just bought one! I think there is only 2 now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Someone bought one just before me so I thought I should act quick when only 3 remained!


Congrats!  You're right, only two left now! I'm guessing the tickets from the Scavenger Hunt are giving people enough tickets to buy those feathers now. That's how I got enough for mine, at least. Noticed some some more purple feathers just got sold, too!


----------



## catarinalucio

I got the pink feather! I'm so happy. c:


----------



## Hibiki

I have 30 tickets, what to buy :x


----------



## Peisinoe

Hibiki said:


> I have 30 tickets, what to buy :x




Wait. They might restock some stuff. They did last year near the end.


----------



## Hibiki

Meh, I can get 10 again. I brought a feather for Jav


----------



## Coach

I hope they do a new years collectible that costs 2015 bells lol


----------



## sej

Omg i rlly want a pink feather, but only 2 left


----------



## Hibiki

I need 5 moar tickets them Imma buy one but they will probs run out


----------



## Lassy

Stina said:


> Wait. They might restock some stuff. They did last year near the end.



They surely will for the winners. You aren't gonna get 60 tickets to just get stuff that you don't truly want.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Lassy said:


> They surely will for the winners. You aren't gonna get 60 tickets to just get stuff that you don't truly want.



Yeah i was thinking about that too ^^; 

I really think the restock will be on TBTs actual birthday as it gives them a couple days to get the tickets distributed ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Yeah i was thinking about that too ^^;
> 
> I really think the restock will be on TBTs actual birthday as it gives them a couple days to get the tickets distributed ^^



Probably. Also you have 3 balloons. You buy the right collectibles!


----------



## matt

Coach said:


> I hope they do a new years collectible that costs 2015 bells lol



Haha yes but not for The price maybe just a collectable with 2015 on it. Or 2014 at the end of the year


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aaaah! 1 ticket away from a purple feather now... (enters like 3 contests)


----------



## lazuli

if they do restock on the birthday, im be like 'yes HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME i get a pinwheel'


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Just.need.1.ticket.for.pink.feather.


----------



## lazuli

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just.need.1.ticket.for.pink.feather.



and then SOLD OUT


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

computertrash said:


> and then SOLD OUT


Yup *heartbreaks*


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just.need.1.ticket.for.pink.feather.



I wish I could send you a ticket :c I really hope you get it


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> I wish I could send you a ticket :c I really hope you get it


It's alright. The thought counts.
I hope so. But with 2 left, its unlikely.


----------



## nard

u just gotta...


*BELIEVE IN THE WHITE FEATHER*


----------



## Vizionari

Pink feathers are sold out, and welp, only 5 purple feathers left T-T


----------



## Zane

its not a real tbt event until someone's heart gets broken


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> Pink feathers are sold out, and welp, only 5 purple feathers left T-T


Awww, oh well. I tried. It was fun. At least I have my pretty purple feather. I'll get something else. 

Good luck you!


----------



## nard

I NEED TO SPEND SOMETHING HHHHHH _SOMEONE HELP ME_


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Fuzzling said:


> I NEED TO SPEND SOMETHING HHHHHH _SOMEONE HELP ME_


YOU'RE NOT THE ONLY ONE!

I might go for the leaf cushion but need 35 lol.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> Probably. Also you have 3 balloons. You buy the right collectibles!



Haha yup!! and i plan to get another ^^ (One of them I bought from Sej though)


----------



## nard

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> YOU'RE NOT THE ONLY ONE!
> 
> I might go for the leaf cushion but need 35 lol.



_the collectibles are speaking to me_

"buy me, the yellow feather" "no me the green balloon" "no nate u should sAVE UNTIL THEY RESTOCK"


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Fuzzling said:


> I NEED TO SPEND SOMETHING HHHHHH _SOMEONE HELP ME_



You could always buy me a blue balloon ahahahahahaha ;o; im joking sorry lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Fuzzling said:


> _the collectibles are speaking to me_
> 
> "buy me, the yellow feather" "no me the green balloon" "no nate u should sAVE UNTIL THEY RESTOCK"


IDK if there will be a restock. I was around last year during the fair but I didn't pay attention lol. I'd say save them to see if there will ever be one. You never know. The collectibles you speak of are unlimited.



Wishy_The_Star said:


> You could always buy me a blue balloon ahahahahahaha ;o; im joking sorry lol


I plan to get one but its not for you.


----------



## nard

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> IDK if there will be a restock. I was around last year during the fair but I didn't pay attention lol. I'd say save them to see if there will ever be one. You never know. The collectibles you speak of are unlimited.



collectibles will be the end of me rip nate 2k14


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Fuzzling said:


> collectibles will be the end of me rip nate 2k14


lol just don't think about it. The TBT Fair Shop closed around 2 - 3 Jan last year if I remember, or later. You got plenty of time.


----------



## nard

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol just don't think about it. The TBT Fair Shop closed around 2 - 3 Jan last year if I remember, or later. You got plenty of time.



;u; bless


plot twist: mods close the shop on New Years 

"Happy New Years collectible hoarders"


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Fuzzling said:


> ;u; bless
> 
> 
> plot twist: mods close the shop on New Years
> 
> "Happy New Years collectible hoarders"


lol
The Party Popper (sold in the Bell Tree Shop) was released while the TBT Fair Shop was open last year. But you never know.


----------



## Javocado

I mean, it would be nice to collect all the feathers, but I just like Red too much.
Speaking of that, I hope there's a super top secret Red Balloon waiting to drop.


----------



## kassie

I'm sadly waving goodbye to the goal of 80 tickets and owning the pink, white feathers & pinwheel. ^^;


----------



## nard

I really want to win a contest now because of the trophies. ^^; I've entered all of them, but I'm positive I only have a chance with the Poetry one.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> IDK if there will be a restock. I was around last year during the fair but I didn't pay attention lol. I'd say save them to see if there will ever be one. You never know. The collectibles you speak of are unlimited.
> 
> 
> I plan to get one but its not for you.



Totes fine with me, I have a lot ^^;
Plus i was joking.
plus i was talking to Fuzz


----------



## lazuli

ive entered like 3 contests and i think i may only get third on one of them blargh
at least theres entry tickets


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

5 tickets...
only one purple feather
rip me


----------



## Zane

Twilight Sparkle said:


> 5 tickets...
> only one purple feather
> rip me



its gone :O
rip all limited collectibles


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, I only needed 1 ticket too.  Buy a balloon or wait to see if some come back...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Zane said:


> its gone :O
> rip all limited collectibles



nO
why
rip all limited stuff


----------



## nard

_ticketssss_

_collectiblessss_

idk what collectible to buy next rip maybe go for the white feather if they restock it


----------



## sej

2 more tickets until red feather woo!


----------



## Coach

Sej said:


> 2 more tickets until red feather woo!



Which will be like 20 days later Sej time. <.<

R.I.P. Purple! D:

I hope to get another feather the balloon to complete my line-up!

But if it comes to it, I will go to the raffles and rl stuff!

- - - Post Merge - - -

But why is the blue feather so popular?


----------



## Zane

Coach said:


> Which will be like 20 days later Sej time. <.<
> 
> R.I.P. Purple! D:
> 
> I hope to get another feather the balloon to complete my line-up!
> 
> But if it comes to it, I will go to the raffles and rl stuff!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But why is the blue feather so popular?



Because it's the best.


----------



## Hibiki

I think they will most likely restock. There little to no reason for giving people 5 entry tickets and the winners tickets when all they can buy is unlimited shiz.


----------



## Vizionari

rip purple feather

but only two more tickets for a green feather ^0^


----------



## Starmanfan

Vizionari said:


> rip purple feather
> 
> but only two more tickets for a green feather ^0^



4 for me. OR a green balloon. I need 54 tickets to get all of the unlimited ones.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Guess what Im getting next c:

.
.
.
Cant figure it out?

blue balloon


----------



## Cuppycakez

I knew that^^^^^


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> I knew that^^^^^



Of course you did,

ive been stalking yours 

I mean haha what ^^; ?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hee hee. 5,000 BTB please! This was the first blue balloon ever sold in tbt history!!! I think anyway.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> Hee hee. 5,000 BTB please! This was the first blue balloon ever sold in tbt history!!! I think anyway.



I will be back with 5000 beleive me >:] ♡


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

4 tickets untill i can get a feather
HEAVY BREATHING
wait
if i get 4 tickets, then another 15 (getting 10 from contests)
i can get a purple feather or pink
IF THEY WOULD KINDLY RE STOCK


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want a pinwheel.


----------



## nard

i almost just spent 20 tickets


someone help me resist


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> i almost just spent 20 tickets
> 
> 
> someone help me resist


Why'd you almost spend 20 haha????
And on what?


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Why'd you almost spend 20 haha????
> And on what?



because i _*NEED*_ collectibles


yellow feather and green balloon


----------



## badcrumbs

Yay! I finally have enough tickets for that purple feather I have been eyeing! 

...oh wait....
XD

Whomp whomp.


----------



## Campy

Fuzzling said:


> i almost just spent 20 tickets
> 
> 
> someone help me resist


----------



## nard

Campy said:


> View attachment 77633



mods lock the shop for me pls


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Campy said:


> View attachment 77633



best image
stay away from the shop
stay away from the shop at all costs
it will always cause problems
_STAY AWAY_


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Not sure if I should go for the pillow lol.


----------



## lazuli

HOW MANY TIMES DO PEOPLE HAVE TO SAY THAT THEYLL RESTOCK AFTER TOMORROW WHEN THE CONTESTS END
WHATS THE POINT OF WINNING 60 TICKETS IF ALL THERE IS ARE BALLOONS AND PATCHES


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Not sure if I should go for the pillow lol.



You should wait for the restock (if you liked any of the collectibles that are sold out)

If not then go for whatever you want ^^


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> I want a pinwheel.



cry with me pls

also not sure if I should buy a green feather yet, because I thought I wouldn't reach 10 tickets but then I got a staff favorite 0.0


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wishy_The_Star said:


> You should wait for the restock (if you liked any of the collectibles that are sold out)
> 
> If not then go for whatever you want ^^


Good point but that pillow is so cute <3


----------



## Punchy-kun

I doubt the pillow restocks as well.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Punchy-kun said:


> I doubt the pillow restocks as well.



This is true, maybe you should go for the pillow chibi o.o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> I doubt the pillow restocks as well.





Wishy_The_Star said:


> This is true, maybe you should go for the pillow chibi o.o


It's paying for the shipping that is the problem for me lol.


----------



## Juudai

Wishy_The_Star said:


> This is true, maybe you should go for the pillow chibi o.o


Unrelated to anything, but you're decked out in blue and A+ I love that. 

I forgot about this thread.  Trophy redesign's pretty tight. Good luck with contests if y'all entered~


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Juudai said:


> Unrelated to anything, but you're decked out in blue and A+ I love that.
> 
> I forgot about this thread.  Trophy redesign's pretty tight. Good luck with contests if y'all entered~



;^; thank you! Youre v. Kind ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I liek youre trophy c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh my goodness. I now have 35 tickets. I'm not sure if I should save or go for the pillow.

---

Looks like I can't pay for the shipping because of personal reasons and paypal. Oh well. :/


----------



## Juudai

Wishy_The_Star said:


> ;^; thank you! Youre v. Kind ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I liek youre trophy c:


Ahh, you're welcome! Thank you as well.
Contests are super fun. I had a blast making that cake haha. It tasted awesome and was [probably??] worth every calorie.

Too bad on the pillow. They are pretty cute. :c


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Juudai said:


> Too bad on the pillow. They are pretty cute. :c


Thanks for the thought Juudai. All them tickets to find out I can't pay for it lol. Oh well I will spend it on something else. It's cool.


----------



## BiggKitty

I have a feeling that when it comes, the restock is mainly for the major prize winners to be able to have their choice. It would be no good giving a 1st prize winner 60 tickets and then telling him/her that they can only buy unlimited items. So work out what might be left after 5 x 1st, 2nd and 3rd prize winners have been in the shop after a restock.


----------



## f11

omg i just saw this collectible snd i want it now!!! member josh has it.


----------



## Starmanfan

Crys said:


> omg i just saw this collectible snd i want it now!!! member josh has it.



Omg. A new collectible that is rare and unusual! I MUST HAVE IT.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Crys said:


> omg i just saw this collectible snd i want it now!!! member josh has it.



Can't find them D: 

Do you have a link to their account?


----------



## kassie

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?1756-Josh


----------



## Kammeh

Crys said:


> omg i just saw this collectible snd i want it now!!! member josh has it.



HOW COME NO-ONE HAS EVER NOTICED THIS BEFORE OMG IT'S ADORABLE


----------



## Ayaya

Crys said:


> omg i just saw this collectible snd i want it now!!! member josh has it.





selcouth said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?1756-Josh



it's a prize for winning a signature contest so it's not giftable, apparently. Only way to get it is if it gets rereleased


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Watch someone demand it back by maki g some petition


----------



## Vizionari

Crys said:


> omg i just saw this collectible snd i want it now!!! member josh has it.



I want ittt


----------



## Goth

I want my apple


----------



## nard

guys do you think that the apple will be released this sunday with the bell tree direct? i kinda think so


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> guys do you think that the apple will be released this sunday with the bell tree direct? i kinda think so



yesss please bring the apple with the direct 
i need apple
apple is best fruit


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> yesss please bring the apple with the direct
> i need apple
> apple is best fruit



it's also that i have every fruit EXCEPT the apple so


"gimme the apple nOW"


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I would want an apple ;o; it sounds adorbs.


----------



## Campy

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I would want an apple ;o; it sounds adorbs.


It's not going to be blue, though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Need to save some bells then for restock


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> "gimme the apple nOW"



nOW 
BRING THE APPLES NOW
i cant wait till sunday for the apple if it does come
i need it now


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Campy said:


> It's not going to be blue, though.



This is true but if they ever release red balloons i might switch who knows ;^;


----------



## nard

buy all the apples so apple2012 cant get any


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> buy all the apples so apple2012 cant get any



omg
quick
get the apples


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Wait wait waitin' on dat restock ♡


----------



## Gregriii

Apples and no lemon? No bullying pls.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The restock of tomorrow at what our will be in GMT?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Gregriii said:


> Apples and no lemon? No bullying pls.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The restock of tomorrow at what our will be in GMT?



EST is GMT-5  Soo i think 3 or 4 am-ish??


----------



## Coach

Wishy_The_Star said:


> EST is GMT-5  Soo i think 3 or 4 am-ish??



Yep, 3am Monday morning


----------



## r a t

Coach said:


> Yep, 3am Monday morning



Oh wow, I was going to get myself ready and online for the direct and stuff but not now xD


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

;^; i want to wait up for the restock but idk how long i will make it ;(


----------



## Vizionari

I'm literally 1 ticket short again -_- and with the Direct today, who knows, they might restock the pinwheel and feathers.


----------



## nard

hhhh please send out the rest of the tickets 


i only have 39 and i want a yellow and white feather, green and blue balloon, and maybe a pinwheel rip


i need 85 to do that i'd need to win a contest


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just remembered the restock was today and I just spent my btb /: 

DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I just remembered the restock was today and I just spent my btb /:
> 
> DAMNIT!!!



DW im broke too ;^;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nobody said there was a restock guys.   


SHH Don't tell anyoneeeee. Anyway. It's 10PM my time, so I'll be here for it! Does that mean they are posting it at 10?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> Nobody said there was a restock guys.
> 
> 
> SHH Don't tell anyoneeeee. Anyway. It's 10PM my time, so I'll be here for it! Does that mean they are posting it at 10?



We can dream ;^;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> Nobody said there was a restock guys.
> 
> 
> SHH Don't tell anyoneeeee. Anyway. It's 10PM my time, so I'll be here for it! Does that mean they are posting it at 10?


THERRREEE MUUUSSSTTT!!!! This is the first time I can actually be on at that time on a Sunday since I'm on winter break

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wishy_The_Star said:


> DW im broke too ;^;



looks at your bells. 


You can buy like 2 chocolate cakes with that


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

ObeseMudkipz said:


> THERRREEE MUUUSSSTTT!!!! This is the first time I can actually be on at that time on a Sunday since I'm on winter break
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> looks at your bells.
> 
> 
> You can buy like 2 chocolate cakes with that



Awh yeah but i kinda wanted a yellow house (im in mad need of bells)

But maybe i should go for cakes

Though, im on mobile so i probably wont be able to snag anything ;^;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Though, im on mobile so i probably wont be able to snag anything ;^;



If I can buy 12 red candies in a sneaky restock on an iPad and get away with it. You can do it on mobile


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If I can buy 12 red candies in a sneaky restock on an iPad and get away with it. You can do it on mobile



You have restored my faith ;u;


----------



## Vizionari

I might snatch a choco cake and peach  if there is a restock



Apples, anyone?!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I feel like everyone is aiming for the yellow house and chocolate cakes. I feel ike they might not do a restock since they are adding something new to the site which could be better then a restock. 


Remember that I said COULD


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Im exstatic to see what the new features will be ^^ who knows!! 

Everything on this site is still a little new to me, so 2 new things is even more of a bonus


----------



## Zulehan

I hope I have another TBT Bells!

[_runs away as the crowd pelts him, boos and hisses_]


----------



## nard

Zulehan said:


> I hope I have another TBT Bells!
> 
> [_runs away as the crowd pelts him, boos and hisses_]



donate please :^(


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Zulehan said:


> I hope I have another TBT Bells!
> 
> [_runs away as the crowd pelts him, boos and hisses_]



[Tackles to the ground and Mugs Zulehan]


----------



## Zulehan

Wishy_The_Star said:


> [Tackles to the ground and Mugs Zulehan]


No, please, I want the pinwheel, and they charge so much!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wishy_The_Star said:


> [Tackles to the ground and Mugs Zulehan]



RUN RUN THE COPS SAW

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> No, please, I want the pinwheel, and they charge so much!



Yeah..those are like 20k.


----------



## Zulehan

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah..those are like 20k.


Yeah, and that price is just to get a foot through the door. Convincing the owner of the pinwheel to sell is another big task.


----------



## sej

Zulehan said:


> No, please, I want the pinwheel, and they charge so much!



buy me a chocolate cake from restock pls


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Awh id never mug anyone ;^; 

Pinwheels are loved by many.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Justin said:
			
		

> *One Day...*
> 
> In the future, we plan to introduce a new feature that will allow to purchase clothing and other accessories for an Animal Crossing character that you can customize.




:00000


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Sej said:


> buy me a chocolate cake from restock pls



Are you going to be unavailable?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Didn't know how to quote


----------



## sej

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Are you going to be unavailable?



Yes, it will be 2am for me xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I MIGHT be able to make it. I doubt it tho


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> :00000



WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS I LOVE THIS IDEA.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS I LOVE THIS IDEA.



At the very bottom


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> At the very bottom




Ohhh well good job. I guess haha I don't know how well that works....


GOOD FIND! there we go that one works.


----------



## Zulehan

ObeseMudkipz said:


> :00000


If I correctly read that post by Justin, he is referring to customizable AC character avatars on this forum. Such a feature reminds me right away of another forum: Planet Zot, which has a feature that allows for customizable cartoon character avatars.


----------



## Cuppycakez

9





Zulehan said:


> If I correctly read that post by Justin, he is referring to customizable AC character avatars on this forum. Such a feature reminds me right away of another forum: Planet Zot, which has a feature that allows for customizable cartoon character avatars.


Or ya know sort of like Gaia but you can't use it as your avatar.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Zulehan said:


> If I correctly read that post by Justin, he is referring to customizable AC character avatars on this forum. Such a feature reminds me right away of another forum: Planet Zot, which has a feature that allows for customizable cartoon character avatars.



Ehh I wouldn't want it as an avatar. Maybe putting it under the collectibles row


----------



## Zane

ObeseMudkipz said:


> :00000





Justin said:


> Maybe we should make bells ungiftable next!!!!!!



The new features could be anything. ;p


----------



## Javocado

Ooooh imagine perfect fruit collectibles


----------



## Vizionari

Javocado said:


> Ooooh imagine perfect fruit collectibles



*heart eyes go flashing*


----------



## nard

Javocado said:


> Ooooh imagine perfect fruit collectibles



holy ****ing crap yes


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Javocado said:


> Ooooh imagine perfect fruit collectibles



holy crap yes please


----------



## lazuli

did
did the direct happen already
i have 25 tickets after forever now 

O I FORGOT
I FORGOT TO BUY A BIRTHSTONE YESTERDAY
IM SO SMART


----------



## Javocado

computertrash said:


> did
> did the direct happen already
> i have 25 tickets after forever now
> 
> O I FORGOT
> I FORGOT TO BUY A BIRTHSTONE YESTERDAY
> IM SO SMART



Direct is in about 5 hours and 30 minutes


----------



## lazuli

punches myself in the face
this is great
this is just GREAT


----------



## Danielkang2

This is the best time to do a restock ever!! It's 1 pm here when the restock begins. yay!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*looks at tickets* wat? This is what I get for not buying anything lol.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Pumped for restock :3 ☆


----------



## Javocado

Red Balloon confirmed


----------



## lazuli

how much longer now :L


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> how much longer now :L



It's at 10 PM EST, so about 2 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cant handle the pressurreeeee


----------



## Vizionari

I hope I can make the restock, I'm heading out soon ;u;


----------



## nard

im just over here playing love live until the restock doo doo doo


----------



## lazuli

im over here makin an OC >:3c
hes the cutest ever but all i have is an appearance oops


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> im over here makin an OC >:3c
> hes the cutest ever but all i have is an appearance oops



make me an oc

incubus pls



1 hour and 40 minutes remaining


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm playing Fantasy Life


----------



## Hikari

i only have 75 btb and 6 tickets rip

Good luck to everyone trying to get something from the restock!


----------



## nard

idek what to get from the restock 

maybe a dark blue letter and a chococaik? i have no chance for a yellow letter


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

omg i forgot about chocolate caek
i need a new chocolate caek


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> omg i forgot about chocolate caek
> i need a new chocolate caek



i sent mine to a friend and then she wouldnt send it back :'(


----------



## Javocado

Fuzzling said:


> i sent mine to a friend and then she wouldnt send it back :'(



rip


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> i sent mine to a friend and then she wouldnt send it back :'(



r00d
i sold mine oops


----------



## Javocado

1 hour to go!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm going for the chocolate cake collectible today. Hopefully, I don't miss out. If I do, I only have 400 TBT to go in order to buy off of someone else, but I should try going for one in the shop rather than depend on getting it from others.


----------



## Danielkang2

Are the feathers and regular collectibles going to be stocked?


----------



## Vizionari

I'm going for a chocolate cake and peach if possible


----------



## Cuppycakez

50 MINUTES YAYY!! I just want to hear the direct since I never get anything from the shop

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Are the feathers and regular collectibles going to be stocked?



Possibily. All we REALLY know is that the direct comes out in 48 minutes!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> I'm going for a chocolate cake and peach if possible



Good luck. But I'm going to be in the Black Friday like shop too.


----------



## Zane

looking forward to the lag


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zane said:


> looking forward to the lag


Ditto rofl


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want to send me 110 bells for a chocolate cake?


----------



## kassie

Zane said:


> looking forward to the lag



Me too. My favorite part. l:


----------



## lazuli

directs are so much fun
unsure if i should go for pinwheel or chocolate cake
or try to get both
:/

i dont want the cake was much as the pinwheel but if i an, ill get one booyeah


----------



## Vizionari

*sighs at the _24_ tickets I have*


----------



## Javocado

Vizionari said:


> *sighs at the _24_ tickets I have*



maybe there's a ticket or bell code in the direct lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't think they're restocking the fair shop.....the winners haven't even gotten their tickets yet but..


----------



## kassie

Does anyone know if entry tickets for the poetry contest were distributed?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Javocado said:


> maybe there's a ticket or bell code in the direct lol



Theres probably going to be a link at the bottom to click for a ticket or 3 tickets or something. I don't know.


----------



## lazuli

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't think they're restocking the fair shop.....the winners haven't even gotten their tickets yet but..



theres always a restock of some sort with a direct
LET US DREAM


----------



## Zane

selcouth said:


> Does anyone know if entry tickets for the poetry contest were distributed?



Just for the sig contest so far I think (but definitely can't confirm since I didn't enter the poetry one px)


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> Does anyone know if entry tickets for the poetry contest were distributed?



Ummm..no but I know the ones for the signature contest have!~


----------



## Javocado

selcouth said:


> Does anyone know if entry tickets for the poetry contest were distributed?



Got mine for participating around 8 hours ago


----------



## Vizionari

selcouth said:


> Does anyone know if entry tickets for the poetry contest were distributed?



Yes, they were. I know I got mine.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

30 minutes to go yolo


----------



## kassie

Ah, I see. Haven't gotten mine yet but I'll wait. ^^;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> Does anyone know if entry tickets for the poetry contest were distributed?


Not yet. I haven't gotten mine. Only got for the sig contest so far.



Vizionari said:


> Yes, they were. I know I got mine.


Wait what.


----------



## Cuppycakez

The thread is picking up! YAY!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

30 minutes but im hungry ;^;


----------



## lazuli

this thread dies as events die
its alive again now that the contests are over + direct


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Not yet. I haven't gotten mine.
> 
> 
> Wait what.



They probably haven't distributed all of them yet. You'll get yours sooner or later hopefully.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> *sighs at the _24_ tickets I have*


If only I could send you one ticket...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Who needed 110 bells for something?


----------



## lazuli

Wishy_The_Star said:


> 30 minutes but im hungry ;^;



eat @ ur computer
duh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> They probably haven't distributed all of them yet. You'll get yours sooner or later hopefully.


Yeah.


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> Who needed 110 bells for something?



ObeseMudkipz


----------



## Javocado

This thread faster than the speed that the restocked collectibles are out of the shop


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> If only I could send you one ticket...



 if only you could send me 47


----------



## pengutango

Sig is the only contest where all the tickets have been fully distributed. Other contests are in the process, so if you entered the other ones, those will pop in sooner or later.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Javocado said:


> This thread faster than the speed that the restocked collectibles are out of the shop


Haha. I figured it would happen. But this thread deserves some life after sitting here all the beginning of November with barely any chatting.


----------



## lazuli

HEY what programes are there on FOX
we just got a new TV yesterday and it came with a  digital tuner so we got like 3 other CWs and FOX
(ps the tv is awesome and is 1080p and has HDMI ports so PS3 is beautiful and spacious)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> This thread faster than the speed that the restocked collectibles are out of the shop


When restock happens baby.






Goodbye thread.


----------



## Cuppycakez

pengutango said:


> Sig is the only contest where all the tickets have been fully distributed. Other contests are in the process, so if you entered the other ones, those will pop in sooner or later.


Your avatar is finished! It's awesome!  

Anyway. Um. Yep.


----------



## Blizzard

Everyone is stating the tickets for poetry contest have been distributed?even just for entering????  I did not get any.  Bummer.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cuppycakez said:


> if only you could send me 47


I still can't believe I have 47. I'm having too much fun I think and I haven't spent a single ticket.


----------



## Danielkang2

I have 43 yay

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should display the hundreds of choco cakes I have teehee


----------



## Zane

I'd have 55 if I didn't spend any >)


----------



## Cuppycakez

I have 36...something like that. If I wouldn't have bought my balloon I'd be at 46. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or actually 49 haha.


----------



## Vizionari

Blizzard said:


> Everyone is stating the tickets for poetry contest have been distributed…even just for entering????  I did not get any.  Bummer.



Says the person with 58 tickets lol jk

They haven't been fully distributed yet, I believe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cuppycakez said:


> Who needed 110 bells for something?



I already took care of that. ObeseMudkipz should be thankful that I paid him 110 free bells.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

How long will the direct run for?


----------



## Cuppycakez

So when the direct comes up, it'll be in the area that only the mods can post in? Forgot the name..


----------



## Vizionari

Cuppycakez said:


> So when the direct comes up, it'll be in the area that only the mods can post in? Forgot the name..



The Bulletin Board


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wishy_The_Star said:


> How long will the direct run for?



They usually go 1-1 1/2 hours. I think

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> The Bulletin Board



Thanks!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> They usually go 1-1 1/2 hours. I think
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you!!! Although idk if i will be able to access it on mobile ;^; onoe


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> ObeseMudkipz should be thankful that I paid him 110 free bells.



chill

=

i guess i should edit my avatar while i wait


----------



## oath2order

Cuppycakez said:


> So when the direct comes up, it'll be in the area that only the mods can post in? Forgot the name..





Wishy_The_Star said:


> How long will the direct run for?



The Podcast is different than the Direct


----------



## Guero101

Well well. Haven't been on all day and made it on in time for a direct! Hehe Sheniqua will strike again!


----------



## Zane

Wishy_The_Star said:


> How long will the direct run for?



the Directs are actually just long posts containing various announcements about the site, although the last one had a podcast in it :O
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?233450-Bell-Tree-Direct-10-19-2014


----------



## Vizionari

oath2order said:


> The Podcast is different than the Direct



wonder if they'll hide the bells/ticket code again


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

15 minutes left.


----------



## Kammeh

I doubt the fair collectibles will be restocked tbh. xD 
I'm excited either way though. ;v;


----------



## kassie

I'm hoping polls for the contests will go up so we can vote. c:


----------



## Danielkang2

Should I go for fair or regular?


----------



## Javocado

Pray for Red Balloon


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Danielkang2 said:


> Should I go for fair or regular?



Imo fair bcuz you have tbt for days


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> I'm hoping polls for the contests will go up so we can vote. c:


Heck yeah!


----------



## lazuli

o right REMEMBER WERE GETTING 2 NEW FEATURES
do you think one will be to upvote/downvote threads/posts


----------



## Cuppycakez

Danielkang2 said:


> Should I go for fair or regular?



Go for Fair that way there is one les person trying to steal things from my grasp at the shop. :3


----------



## Kammeh

selcouth said:


> I'm hoping polls for the contests will go up so we can vote. c:


Yes!!! This. ;v; Voting last year was super fun.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kammeh said:


> Yes!!! This. ;v; Voting last year was super fun.


It was, and I was a newbie at the time lol


----------



## Vizionari

I can't go for fair collectibles anyway  so regular for me


----------



## kassie

computertrash said:


> o right REMEMBER WERE GETTING 2 NEW FEATURES
> do you think one will be to upvote/downvote threads/posts



I'm hoping for being able to arrange collectible order.


----------



## Vizionari

selcouth said:


> I'm hoping for being able to arrange collectible order.



yes pls


----------



## Javocado

Vizionari said:


> I can't go for fair collectibles anyway  so regular for me



atleast u can go for stuff lmao I'm just in it for Jubs heavenly voice


----------



## Zane

selcouth said:


> I'm hoping for being able to arrange collectible order.



ooo then I can stop waiting to buy my fair patch so it won't mess up my order lmao


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> I'm hoping for being able to arrange collectible order.


PLEASE! PLEASE!

...please


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> o right REMEMBER WERE GETTING 2 NEW FEATURES
> do you think one will be to upvote/downvote threads/posts



Probably. But then'd it be like Facebook and who wants that. But the down vote might be bad in some threads. What if someone draws something and is all, what do you think??? DOWN VOTE WHAHAHA. Sad face. 


But I don't know I'm probably over thinking it.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

selcouth said:


> I'm hoping for being able to arrange collectible order.



Then my hard work would be wasted ;^;


----------



## lazuli

download podcasts by using youtube-mp3.org and listen to tbt mods all day, every day


----------



## Cuppycakez

Javocado said:


> atleast u can go for stuff lmao I'm just in it for Jubs heavenly voice


Haha. His voice is nice. but that's creepy for me to say;-; >3
Haha.


----------



## lazuli

ok guys who added the howsheniquastolexmas tag


----------



## kassie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> PLEASE! PLEASE!
> 
> ...please



We can dream ;w;


----------



## Vizionari

12 minutes...


----------



## kassie

computertrash said:


> ok guys who added the howsheniquastolexmas tag



LOL


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Then my hard work would be wasted ;^;



Well, lots of hard work would be wasted but ya know what? 

MY OCD WOULD BE AT REST FOR AWHILE SO BRING IT ON


----------



## Vizionari

computertrash said:


> ok guys who added the howsheniquastolexmas tag



someone who wants to start the hype again, I suppose


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

selcouth said:


> We can dream ;w;


and we shall. ;;


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> ok guys who added the howsheniquastolexmas tag



I need to know so I can be best friends with this person. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Well, lots of hard work would be wasted but ya know what?
> 
> MY OCD WOULD BE AT REST FOR AWHILE SO BRING IT ON



My ocd is activating because you have two yellow candies and no green one


----------



## Javocado

10 MINUTES


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

computertrash said:


> ok guys who added the howsheniquastolexmas tag


Make a poem of that.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

10. Minutes.

*lays down*

*tries not to cry* TT~TT


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well at least Sheniqau s can't invade the fair.


----------



## Guero101

computertrash said:


> ok guys who added the howsheniquastolexmas tag



The creator of Sheniqua himself. Yours truly


----------



## Zane

Wishy_The_Star said:


> 10. Minutes.
> 
> *lays down*
> 
> *tries not to cry* TT~TT



cries a lot


----------



## Ayaya

I want the snow globe collectible for Christmas


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> My ocd is activating because you have two yellow candies and no green one



Let me go fix that!


----------



## Guero101

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Make a poem of that.



That's mine


----------



## Vizionari

Guero101 said:


> The creator of Sheniqua himself. Yours truly



Naturally.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ayaya said:


> I want the snow globe collectible for Christmas



That would be awesome. 

BUt I realllllllllllllllllllly want the weird doll. More then anything


----------



## Guero101

Cuppycakez said:


> Well at least Sheniqau s can't invade the fair.



True since they only have 3 tickets


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm dying at that sheniqua tag haha


----------



## Javocado

Isn't there usually a countdown before these things?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ayaya said:


> I want the snow globe collectible for Christmas


Ditto but IDK if its likely it will be coming back.



Javocado said:


> Isn't there usually a countdown before these things?


Oh yeah.


----------



## Guero101

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm dying at that sheniqua tag haha



Hehe it's great huh?


----------



## Zane

i miss the candy corn banner


----------



## Guero101

Vizionari said:


> Naturally.



Ah thank ya


----------



## Danielkang2

I downloaded firefox just for this restock wow


----------



## Vizionari

I have a tab open for the shop


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Guero101 said:


> Ah thank ya



It iss. Sheniqua better hide once the restock is over


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Zane said:


> i miss the candy corn banner



me 2
tht was best banner


----------



## Javocado

Danielkang2 said:


> I downloaded firefox just for this restock wow



<censored> n00b internet explorer is the way to go


----------



## lazuli

Guero101 said:


> That's mine



Twas the night of a Direct, when all through the forum
Not a user was offline, not even a mod
With fingers ready to refresh with care,
In hopes that sheniqua soon wouldn't be there.


XX:49
me: oh ok i still got time
XX:50
oh SHlT


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Im not gonna get boo oh my gosh


----------



## Vizionari

5 minutes


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha.


----------



## Danielkang2

Javocado said:


> <censored> n00b internet explorer is the way to go


xD Last restock, the shop didn't show the collectibles till like 10 minutes after the restock was over.


----------



## Javocado

CINCO MINUTOS JAJAJAJA


----------



## Zane

Twilight Sparkle said:


> me 2
> tht was best banner



i have a screencap of it somewhere but its not the same without the dancing animation lol


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

When do i start refreshing ive never done this before omg.

I feel like a goldfish surrounded by sharks ;^;


----------



## Guero101

computertrash said:


> Twas the night of a Direct, when all through the forum
> Not a user was offline, not even a mod
> With fingers ready to refresh with care,
> In hopes that sheniqua soon wouldn't be there.
> 
> 
> XX:49
> me: oh ok i still got time
> XX:50
> oh SHlT



That......... was ........... beautiful. ......   ),:


----------



## Coach

1 second after the restock: EVERYTHING SOLD OUT


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

computertrash said:


> Twas the night of a Direct, when all through the forum
> Not a user was offline, not even a mod
> With fingers ready to refresh with care,
> In hopes that sheniqua soon wouldn't be there.
> 
> 
> XX:49
> me: oh ok i still got time
> XX:50
> oh SHlT



amazing


----------



## kassie

Wishy_The_Star said:


> When do i start refreshing ive never done this before omg.
> 
> I feel like a goldfish surrounded by sharks ;^;



Lol aw. I'd just keep an eye on the Bulletin board for the Bell Tree Direct to be posted.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, ya see. I can only have Internet Explorer since nothing else downloads onto my computer...sooooooooooooo


----------



## Zane

Wishy_The_Star said:


> When do i start refreshing ive never done this before omg.
> 
> I feel like a goldfish surrounded by sharks ;^;



since there's no timer just check the shop as soon as you see the announcement for the direct


----------



## Vizionari

3 minutes,


----------



## Justin

FYI we will likely be traditionally late as always by about 10-15 minutes, as probably expected!  TBT time and all.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

selcouth said:


> Lol aw. I'd just keep an eye on the Bulletin board for the Bell Tree Direct to be posted.



People wont just be spamming the shop ?? ;^;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

3 minutes
everyone get ready 4 LAG


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Justin said:


> FYI we will likely be traditionally late as always by about 10-15 minutes, as probably expected!  TBT time and all.



[CRIES HARDER]


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> FYI we will likely be traditionally late as always by about 10-15 minutes, as probably expected!  TBT time and all.



idk if this is reverse psychology


----------



## Guero101

Justin said:


> FYI we will likely be traditionally late as always by about 10-15 minutes, as probably expected!  TBT time and all.



Woooo! Always late. Love it


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> FYI we will likely be traditionally late as always by about 10-15 minutes, as probably expected!  TBT time and all.



In that time post IRC results plz


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit!!! Now we wait 15 more minutes


----------



## Cuppycakez

selcouth said:


> Lol aw. I'd just keep an eye on the Bulletin board for the Bell Tree Direct to be posted.



This is good advice!! But also, try to keep another tab  open of the shop. And don't refresh at 9:59, wait until its RIGHT about to go to 10:00. That way by the time it loads and you switch to the other shop BAM you should be golden. Hopefully. But I said should


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> FYI we will likely be traditionally late as always by about 10-15 minutes, as probably expected!  TBT time and all.



we love you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Already lag.


----------



## lazuli

points at justins post
LUV IT

my whole body is shaking why this


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> FYI we will likely be traditionally late as always by about 10-15 minutes, as probably expected!  TBT time and all.



did you get Mickey's autograph


----------



## Coach

Wishy_The_Star said:


> People wont just be spamming the shop ?? ;^;



We will be, dw


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

jubs why
*sits here for 10 minutes*


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> FYI we will likely be traditionally late as always by about 10-15 minutes, as probably expected!  TBT time and all.



oooooh you just have a flair for the jubmatics


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just realized I have a Sprite bottle right in my hands.....


----------



## kassie

Lag already, rip ;;


----------



## Zane

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I just realized I have a Sprite bottle right in my hands.....



please no


----------



## Javocado

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I just realized I have a Sprite bottle right in my hands.....



don't do it or I'm gonna tell ur mum and urine trouble boi


----------



## Vizionari

ew lag


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Javocado said:


> don't do it or I'm gonna tell ur mum and urine trouble boi



urine oMG


----------



## lazuli

lag
no restock

ok


----------



## Zane

selcouth said:


> Lag already, rip ;;



ugh youre right OTL


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Javocado said:


> don't do it or I'm gonna tell ur mum and urine trouble boi



Mmmm hehehehe

Ahhahahah


----------



## Danielkang2

WTH MAINTENENCE?!


----------



## Coach

SHOP MAINTENENCE


----------



## lizardon

The Shop is currently down for maintenance. Stay tuned to The Bulletin Board for a new Bell Tree Direct debuting soon...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

_"The Shop is currently down for maintenance. Stay tuned to The Bulletin Board for a new Bell Tree Direct debuting soon."_


----------



## lazuli

everybody should just pee in bottles from now on ok


----------



## Danielkang2

LOL


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

'The Shop is currently down for maintenance. Stay tuned to The Bulletin Board for a new Bell Tree Direct debuting soon.'
EVERYBODY GET URSELVES READY
OTHERWISE, UR GONNA GET REKT


----------



## lazuli

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> _"The Shop is currently down for maintenance. Stay tuned to The Bulletin Board for a new Bell Tree Direct debuting soon."_



LMAO my shop page still shows the collectibles n stuff


----------



## Zane

computertrash said:


> everybody should just pee in bottles from now on ok



this is what we've been reduced to


----------



## nard

shop is down

apples confirmed


----------



## Vizionari

computertrash said:


> LMAO my shop page still shows the collectibles n stuff



same until I refreshed


----------



## lizardon

we broke the shop...


----------



## lazuli

tbt as a whole has spent nearly 4.5mil TBT in the regular tbt shop
isnt that amazing


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

computertrash said:


> everybody should just pee in bottles from now on ok



omg
what have we become


----------



## Cuppycakez

They must be adding something new to the shop if they closed it..I mean they almost never close it unless its a problem.... I don't know. LikeI said I over think a lot


----------



## Javocado

the shop is down and so are my trousers i'm ready


----------



## Zane

what if one of the new features is the removal of the cart


----------



## lazuli

XX:08

prayer cirlce everyone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> what if one of the new features is the removal of the cart



nah bruh
new feature to +Yeah! and -Unyeah posts


----------



## Danielkang2

Zane said:


> what if one of the new features is the removal of the cart


THIS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Danielkang2 said:


> THIS PLEASE!!!



rip cart
here lies cart
-----cart----


----------



## lazuli

Javocado said:


> the shop is down and so are my trousers i'm ready



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWw
XX:10
no restock

- - - Post Merge - - -

i remember i thought i could nab like 2 blue and 3 green candies at a candy restock and i mistakenly waited until it showed that they were added to cart
i walked away with nothing
tears

XX:11


----------



## Zane

computertrash said:


> nah bruh
> new feature to +Yeah! and -Unyeah posts



even better


----------



## lazuli

Sheniqua sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
But I heard him exclaim, ‘ere he drove out of sight,
"Happy Christmas to all, and to all a ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)"


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

computertrash said:


> Sheniqua sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
> And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
> But I heard him exclaim, ‘ere he drove out of sight,
> "Happy Christmas to all, and to all a ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)"



i love these omg they r priceless
XX:14 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Starmanfan

xx:15 I hope that I get something...


----------



## lazuli

XX:15
WHERE DAT RESTOCK AT


----------



## Vizionari

xx:15

shop still down

- - - Post Merge - - -

xx:15

shop still down


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

jubs where is our almighty restock pls


----------



## Javocado

damn this finna hit 10k posts soon


----------



## Cuppycakez

Greedy..greeeddddy. Your getting 2 new things on the site! TWO!! And all you want is more...more....more...


----------



## lazuli

He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
And filled all his cart, then turned with a jerk.
And laying his finger aside of his nose,
And giving a nod, out of the shop he rose!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> damn this finna hit 10k posts soon


10k post wins a red balloon.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

computertrash said:


> He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
> And filled all his cart, then turned with a jerk.
> And laying his finger aside of his nose,
> And giving a nod, out of the shop he rose!



'he rose'
HE HAS ARISEN


----------



## lazuli

And then, in a twinkling, I heard on the thread
The prancing and dancing above my head.
As I drew in my head, and was turning around,
Down to the shop Sheniqua came with a bound.


----------



## Guero101

10-15 minutes late huh?


----------



## Goth

when is it opening

I am happy though


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 10k post wins a red balloon.



HA! I wish


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

XX:19
please be in 1 minute


----------



## Starmanfan

XX:20 STill no sign...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> XX:19
> please be in 1 minute


nope


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nope...


----------



## Goth

It's OPEN

GIVE ME SOME OF THAT CAKE


----------



## Darkbrussel

they are going to take their time with the direct ;P


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

It has now been 22minutes
It is now 3.22AM
The whole of TBT are running around wondering when it will rise
None knows....


----------



## Zane

i suspect justin lurks in this thread slowly rubbing his hands together and chuckling under his breath


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

GaMERCaT said:


> It's OPEN
> 
> GIVE ME SOME OF THAT CAKE


Lies.


----------



## Starmanfan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Lies.



The cake is a lie


----------



## Darkbrussel

Zane said:


> i suspect justin lurks in this thread slowly rubbing his hands together and chuckling under his breath



and putting on some hand lotion


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

GaMERCaT said:


> It's OPEN
> 
> GIVE ME SOME OF THAT CAKE



ur lying!!!1111
lying is v bad!!!11111


----------



## Goth

Twilight Sparkle said:


> ur lying!!!1111
> lying is v bad!!!11111



who says I tell the truth muhahaha


----------



## lazuli

The children were nestled all snug with computers in their beds,
While visions of pinwheels and chocolate cakes danced in their heads.
And Mudkipz with his bottle, and I in my cap,
Had just settled our brains for a long winter?s nap.


----------



## Zane

Darkbrussel said:


> and putting on some hand lotion



naturally you gotta moisturize in this weather


----------



## Goth

I sue you for all the collectibles you own

their should be tbt court


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

computertrash said:


> The children were nestled all snug with computers in their beds,
> While visions of pinwheels and chocolate cakes danced in their heads.
> And Mudkipz with his bottle, and I in my cap,
> Had just settled our brains for a long winter’s nap.



here chocolate cake, chocolate cake and more cake
come to twilight!


----------



## lazuli

and then
_it was a distaction all along,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,_

a restock was never intended for this direct


----------



## Goth

how the trash stole christmas


----------



## lazuli

GaMERCaT said:


> I sue you for all the collectibles you own
> 
> their should be tbt court



immediate ban of gamercat


----------



## Zane

computertrash said:


> and then
> _it was a distaction all along,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,_
> 
> a restock was never intended for this direct



what a twist!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

GaMERCaT said:


> how the trash stole christmas



a novel by GaMERCaT


----------



## Javocado

7:30 pls


----------



## Goth

computertrash said:


> immediate ban of gamercat



I claim computertrash sexually assaulted me by his post

"*hug*"

murder him


----------



## lazuli

everytime you refresh the shop, a balloon is added to the banner at 1% opacity


----------



## Zane

theres no turning back now even if it takes until 8


----------



## Coach

Can we have it now please, it's 3:19 on Monda morning here ;~;


----------



## Goth

refresh everyday


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

refresshhhh
still nothing i am 100% done!!!11111


----------



## lazuli

GaMERCaT said:


> I claim computertrash sexually assaulted me by his post
> 
> "*hug*"
> 
> murder him



PFF as if id offer a hug to you in the first place

who wants a hug from me who isnt gamercat


----------



## Javocado

but I have to I say that this whole experience is really refreshing


----------



## Goth

refresh cause it just okay


----------



## Kammeh

I just realized
There's a crapton of floating presents in the bell tree banner
And Isabelle/Phineas/Tortimer are just standing there like it's normal

 im going insane hurry restock pls


----------



## lazuli

Kammeh said:


> I just realized
> There's a crapton of floating presents in the bell tree banner
> And Isabelle/Phineas/Tortimer are just standing there like it's normal
> 
> im going insane hurry restock pls



you forgot to mention jingle and snowboy


----------



## Guero101

Still nothing


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Kammeh said:


> I just realized
> There's a crapton of floating presents in the bell tree banner
> And Isabelle/Phineas/Tortimer are just standing there like it's normal
> 
> im going insane hurry restock pls



yeah bcoz a bunch of bALLOOOONS everywhere is just a normal day 4 them


----------



## Goth

computertrash said:


> PFF as if id offer a hug to you in the first place
> 
> who wants a hug from me who isnt gamercat



how can you say no to this face


----------



## Darkbrussel

calm down close your eyes for 5 mins and open them again i'm sure you'll see the direct and restock by that time ;D


----------



## Guero101

I need me some Direct


----------



## Goth

Kammeh said:


> I just realized
> There's a crapton of floating presents in the bell tree banner
> And Isabelle/Phineas/Tortimer are just standing there like it's normal
> 
> im going insane hurry restock pls



their demons yo


----------



## Vizionari

Kammeh said:


> I just realized
> There's a crapton of floating presents in the bell tree banner
> And Isabelle/Phineas/Tortimer are just standing there like it's normal
> 
> im going insane hurry restock pls



you forgot Jingle and Snowboy


----------



## Guero101

Hurry up so I can get back to my ps4


----------



## lazuli

When out in the restock thread there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.
Away to the computer I flew like a flash,
Opened the browser and to the shop I dashed.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Why are the balloons in the banner red when we don't have a red balloon collectible.


----------



## Zane

Yes I think everyone should leave for an hour and come back, surely the direct will happen by then


----------



## Javocado

Bell Tree DiREKT by staff


----------



## Darkbrussel

Cuppycakez said:


> Why are the balloons in the banner red when we don't have a red balloon collectible.



what if that's the new feature <o< one of them atleast


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> but I have to I say that this whole experience is really refreshing



Very funny. I've been refreshing too. I refreshed like 150 times for 40 minutes, and I still didn't get a restock.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

computertrash said:


> you forgot to mention jingle and snowboy


snowboy looks like he's gonna fall of the edge
so does anybody want some nice refreshing.....







_snowcones_
whilst we wait?


----------



## Kammeh

computertrash said:


> you forgot to mention jingle and snowboy


Nah was just too lazy to mention them too


----------



## Guero101

Still waiting


----------



## Darkbrussel

what if this all is just a simple christmas joke ;o lol, look more than 20 people lurking here


----------



## Goth

Javocado said:


> Bell Tree DiREKT by staff



Jeremy's probably sitting their like 

"OH NO I ****ING FORGOT TO PUT A PERIOD THERE"


----------



## Guero101

Nothing yet


----------



## Murray

Guero101 said:


> Nothing yet



thanks for the update xo


----------



## Guero101

No problem


----------



## lazuli

Twilight Sparkle said:


> snowboy looks like he's gonna fall of the edge
> so does anybody want some nice refreshing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _snowcones_
> whilst we wait?



heck no raspas are better
theyre not in tiny pointy cup cone things + are in giant styrofoam cups + come with candy and a straw and/or spoon


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Javocado said:


> ] DiREKT


And then that was the end of the directs
Nothing ever happened again

ever


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think Sheninqua took everything. Even the pears, oranges, and regular cakes are sold out.


----------



## oath2order

Guys bad news from the IRC


----------



## Guero101

I need a white feather


----------



## Darkbrussel

guys why are everyone lurking here? shouldn't you be lurking the Bulletin board?


----------



## Murray

Guero101 said:


> No problem



cheers


----------



## Amyy

oath2order said:


> Guys bad news from the IRC



soz guys


----------



## Zulehan

Can you feel it? That restock on its way.


----------



## Trundle

ah frick srsly Jer...


----------



## oath2order

Zulehan said:


> Can you feel it? That restock on its way.



it's not though...


----------



## lazuli

NO
THE IRC IS A RUSE


----------



## Murray

understandable, jer did say in irc that they didnt want a restock during the fair


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oath2order said:


> Guys bad news from the IRC



WOT DO U MEAN IT'S CANCELLED
I STAYED UP TILL 3AM FOR THIS
start a riot


----------



## Guero101

11 o'clock eastern new time. This just in


----------



## Blizzard

Darkbrussel said:


> guys why are everyone lurking here? shouldn't you be lurking the Bulletin board?



Have been and in irc.  Good info.


----------



## Kammeh

oath2order said:


> Guys bad news from the IRC



LIES


----------



## Zulehan

oath2order said:


> it's not though...


I still feel it!


----------



## Goth

I think ti would be a sick joke if this is fake


----------



## Coach

Twilight Sparkle said:


> WOT DO U MEAN IT'S CANCELLED
> I STAYED UP TILL 3AM FOR THIS
> start a riot



Hand me a pitchfork


----------



## Blizzard

Zulehan said:


> Can you feel it? That restock on its way.



Is that the cat with 3 butt type wiggles?


----------



## oath2order

Kammeh said:


> LIES





Zulehan said:


> I still feel it!



Guys that's Jeremy. The owner. Go to bed if you're just waiting for the restock :/


----------



## Jeremy

That's fake.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Coach said:


> Hand me a pitchfork



o wait
thanks jer
u saved me from making a riot


----------



## Danielkang2

LOLOLOL


----------



## Goth

Jeremy said:


> That's fake.



omg panic attack


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I guess I'm going to withdraw and rely on saving up TBT for a chocolate cake from someone else. I'm thinking the restock was cancelled because some of us has been in the shop while we were waiting for the restock.


----------



## Zulehan

All night and every day.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wel...Coach you can sleep now!


----------



## Goth

oath2order said:


> Guys that's Jeremy. The owner. Go to bed if you're just waiting for the restock :/



why the **** does you're irc look weird


----------



## Coach

Twilight Sparkle said:


> o wait
> thanks jer
> u saved me from making a riot



Soz I already speared Jav in the butt


----------



## oath2order

GaMERCaT said:


> why the **** does you're irc look weird



I'm using a downloadable client


----------



## Kammeh

oath2order said:


> Guys that's Jeremy. The owner. Go to bed if you're just waiting for the restock :/


Uh-huh sure I totally believe you ...



Jeremy said:


> That's fake.


----------



## NSFW

Jeremy said:


> That's fake.


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> Soz I already speared Jav in the butt



Why does something always go in my butt every direct smfh


----------



## oath2order

Kammeh said:


> Uh-huh sure I totally believe you ...



Except you had absolutely no reason to not believe me.


----------



## Murray

yes thanks jer we know the restock is fake


----------



## Goth

oath2order said:


> Except you had absolutely no reason to not believe me.



why do you have the downloadable client though?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

NSFW said:


>



oh my god


----------



## Alolan_Apples

NSFW said:


>



Lots of funny pictures. TBT has some very entertaining stuff.


----------



## Guero101

New candy cane collectible


----------



## Goth

pray for it to be :45

- - - Post Merge - - -

pray to ****ing palutena


----------



## Vizionari

GaMERCaT said:


> pray for it to be :45
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> pray to ****ing palutena



nope


----------



## oath2order

GaMERCaT said:


> why do you have the downloadable client though?



Because I go on IRC a lot.


----------



## lazuli

there is no restock
instead it is me, DIO


----------



## Peisinoe

ITS HERE!!!!


----------



## Justin

Jeremy where is the direct I'm standing in line at disneyland quivering in anticipation!!!


----------



## Peisinoe

APPLE!!!!!b ahhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Goth

oath2order said:


> Because I go on IRC a lot.



so why can't you use the web


----------



## Zane

real life, what does it feel like


----------



## Peisinoe

GO GO GO GO!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Jeremy where is the direct I'm standing in line at disneyland quivering in anticipation!!!



Looks like you have to wait for two things at once with a long waiting line.


----------



## Javocado

Stina said:


> GO GO GO GO!



chill


----------



## Danielkang2

LIES


----------



## Goth

ʇqʇ noʎ ʇǝb ןן,ı uıʇsnظ noʎ ʞɔnɟ puɐ ʎǝɯɹǝظ noʎ ʞɔnɟ


----------



## Peisinoe

Javocado said:


> chill




I like to watch the world burn :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

GaMERCaT said:


> ʇqʇ noʎ ʇǝb ןן,ı uıʇsnظ noʎ ʞɔnɟ puɐ ʎǝɯɹǝظ noʎ ʞɔnɟ



Aw what did Jubs do to you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Stina said:


> I like to watch the world burn :')


Tasty.


----------



## Javocado

10k posts and restawk will drop I know guyz my uncle works at TBT!


----------



## Goth

I like to see you all suffer in pain


----------



## Juudai

Gotta head out now, but looking forward to the direct later.
& thanks for everything~☆

Seriously though, some of you need to chill


----------



## Guero101

New Santa collectible


----------



## oath2order

Juudai said:


> Gotta head out now, but looking forward to the direct later.
> & thanks for everything~☆
> 
> Seriously though, some of you need to chill



oh come on the photo IRC manipulation was funny


----------



## Cuppycakez

POSTT


----------



## Guero101

I'm post 10k


----------



## nard

imma b 10k post


----------



## Guero101

Here in second 10k


----------



## Goth

why though


----------



## Trundle

Guero101 said:


> I'm post 10k



good effort


----------



## Guero101

One more time 10k


----------



## Darkbrussel

post 10k will be soon....


----------



## Goth

I'll be 10k


----------



## Starmanfan

SO MUCH TENSION


----------



## Trundle

Guero101 said:


> I'm post 10k



dang it I was 1 off


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> oh come on the photo IRC manipulation was funny



I knew why you were doing this. You want to get all the collectibles at the shop.


----------



## oath2order

hi it's me


----------



## Merumeruki

oh


----------



## Guero101

Now 10k


----------



## Murray

retsock caceld agan


----------



## Darkbrussel

bump


----------



## Superpenguin

I love dem collectibles!


----------



## Javocado

10k eat my dust


----------



## Goth

me


----------



## Zulehan

Did I get it?

Edit: Not even close!


----------



## Coach

Me


----------



## Naiad

"Restock in 10-15 mins" :')


----------



## Danielkang2

1d


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

10wut


----------



## Zane

lol i need to go to work soon rip


----------



## Amyy

guys please


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

My goodness guys. The spam.


----------



## Kammeh

The direct is almost an hour late lel


----------



## nard

Starmanfan said:


> SO MUCH TENSION



r u ****ing kidding me


----------



## Mario.




----------



## Goth

GaMERCaT said:


> I'll be 10k



but I'm 9,999

so


----------



## Guero101

Blast!!! Oh well. Sheniqua will strike. Candy cane and Santa collectible


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

lel u guys tryin 4 10k post
 fail


----------



## PandaNikita

wow, you guys are crazy.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> I knew why you were doing this. You want to get all the collectibles at the shop.



...I pretty much HAVE them all


----------



## Zane

everyone tried for 10k at once lmao


----------



## Byngo

this is hilarious to watch


----------



## Goth

oath2order said:


> ...I pretty much HAVE them all



except for the one rare collectible that you don't have that I have


----------



## Merumeruki

The dedication ;;


----------



## Skyfall

Hey, I just logged on... what did I miss on the restock?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Mario. said:


>



ITS HAPPENINGGGG
GET READY
FOR NO RESTOCK


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

oath2order said:


> Guys bad news from the IRC



Darn! I was actually online at the right time for once, too!


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> Hey, I just logged on... what did I miss on the restock?



It hasn't even happened yet lmao


----------



## oath2order

GaMERCaT said:


> except for the one rare collectible that you don't have that I have



Which is what


----------



## Goth

the tricks though

system32

who doesn't know that one?

aprantly cory


----------



## Zane

Skyfall said:


> Hey, I just logged on... what did I miss on the restock?



nothing, the direct didnt happen yet


----------



## Goth

oath2order said:


> Which is what



stop talking to me please


----------



## Zane

Justin are you still quivering


----------



## oath2order

GaMERCaT said:


> stop talking to me please



Nope. This is a forum and I can choose to respond to posts that I want. If you do not wish to speak to me, you may add me to ignore.


----------



## Peisinoe

I"M UGLY AND I'M PROUD!!!


----------



## Goth

oath2order said:


> Nope. This is a forum and I can choose to respond to posts that I want. If you do not wish to speak to me, you may add me to ignore.



well stop responding to me

sexual harasser


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

YESSS!!!!


----------



## Skyfall

Really?  I'm an hour late, so I assumed I missed it.


----------



## Goth

I bought something from the shop Idk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

CHOCOLATE CAKES ARE SOLD OUT!!!!


----------



## Danielkang2

wow


----------



## NSFW

srsly it wasnt even slow when i loaded


----------



## Zane

i bought the thing


----------



## Merumeruki

heh


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I finally got the chocolate cake. Maybe I was the first one.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wel... hmmm... shop restocked chocolate cakes and.... well, go check the shop.


----------



## Cuppycakez

ObeseMudkipz said:


> CHOCOLATE CAKES ARE SOLD OUT!!!!



You got one! CONGRATS!   now gimme


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I MISSED THE CAEK NOOO
also ayy new thing


----------



## Vizionari

Darn. Too late for a choco cake


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> Remember, that the Christmas holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles!



 get rekt


----------



## Mario.

YES!


----------



## Skyfall

what's this astral thing?


----------



## Kammeh

I got 2 choco cakes yaaaay
Sad they didn't restock the letters though :c


----------



## Coach

Whoops, missed choco cake of dreams. But I got a new thingy, so that's cool I guess?

I want my spooky toothpaste though


----------



## Coach

Whoops, missed choco cake of dreams. But I got a new thingy, so that's cool I guess?

I want my spooky toothpaste though


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> You got one! CONGRATS!   now gimme



YES I DID!!! If I had more btb I would've bought two and give one to someone who couldn't get one. 



THANK YOU APPLE2012 FOR THE BTB!!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Freakin lag made me double post -,-


----------



## nard

got a cake and 10th thing yaa


----------



## Guero101

Just chocolate cake? Meh. Didn't miss anything. Should've continued playing ps4


----------



## Goth

I like how when I got to the shop at :00

they were all sold out at my screen for some reason

but whateves I didn't have enough money anyway


----------



## Guero101

Just chocolate cake? Meh. Didn't miss anything. Should've continued playing ps4


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kammeh said:


> I got 2 choco cakes yaaaay
> Sad they didn't restock the letters though :c



That's good.

Did you know it took me three months to get the chocolate cake collectible? So if I were saving my TBT, I must go for something else then.


----------



## Goth

I like how when I got to the shop at :00

they were all sold out at my screen for some reason

but whateves I didn't have enough money anyway


----------



## Alolan_Apples

A double post? Sorry, I'm editing this post since it was an accidental repeated message.


----------



## nard

time to go check the bulletin board


----------



## sej

I got a chocolate cake!  I think I got like last one tho lol
I'm on mobile and I got one, wow
How many were restocked?


----------



## oath2order

Kammeh said:


> I got 2 choco cakes yaaaay
> Sad they didn't restock the letters though :c




Remember, that the Christmas holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Stahp laggg


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit lag!!


----------



## Drake789

Yay chocolate cake


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Wow that was quick. I failed to get something yet again though.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Wow that was quick. I failed to get something yet again though.


----------



## Murray

guys im selling super rare official bell tree 10th birthday edition chocolate cake for 10k tbt bells pm me


----------



## Starmanfan

I am noticing something... Strange.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

;^; nothing. I got nothing.


----------



## Murray

guys im selling super rare official bell tree 10th birthday edition chocolate cake for 10k tbt bells pm me


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Man I wanted a chocolate cake, that's what I was waiting for from the restock lol. Oh well.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Man I wanted a chocolate cake, that's what I was waiting for from the restock lol. Oh well.


----------



## LilD

Is the new 10 year badge in regular shop?  I don't see it.  It looks great


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Double post?


----------



## Zane

I thought he was joking when he said cakes were restocked, I didn't even see them hahaha Also lots of double posting going on.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Starmanfan said:


> I am noticing something... Strange.



What??


----------



## Danielkang2

what


----------



## snapdragon

OMG how fast are they bought?! I swear I went to the shop a minute after the Bell Tree Direct ;_;


----------



## LilD

Looks great ≧◡≦ The back round of the "10" are my favorite colors.  Maybe a blue feather is needed next to it


----------



## VioletPrincess

Wow I missed the cakes.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I left for a while and came back at just the right time I guess


----------



## sej

snapdragon said:


> OMG how fast are they bought?! I swear I went to the shop a minute after the Bell Tree Direct ;_;



I honestly don't know how I got one lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Was I the only one who was waiting in the shop at 9:15 and kept pressing restock for 45 minutes?


----------



## nard

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Was I the only one who was waiting in the shop at 9:15 and kept pressing restock for 45 minutes?



no you weren't


----------



## snapdragon

Sej said:


> I honestly don't know how I got one lol



Haha, well my little vanilla cake will just be all by its lonesome I guess ^^


----------



## oath2order

Remember, that the Christmas holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Fuzzling said:


> no you weren't



Thank goodness


----------



## snapdragon

Illyana said:


> I left for a while and came back at just the right time I guess



Whoa! I'd say! You have 3! :O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Illyana said:


> I left for a while and came back at just the right time I guess


Oh my goodness!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Illyana said:


> I left for a while and came back at just the right time I guess


Oh my goodness!


----------



## Blizzard

Only place I could try them out.  No cake for me even though it was posted there would be plenty.  Guess I'll stick with ice cream.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Blizzard said:


> Only place I could try them out.  No cake for me even though it was posted there would be plenty.  Guess I'll stick with ice cream.



I'm going to go ahead and like your post  just want to test it out


----------



## snapdragon

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm going to go ahead and like your post  just want to test it out



I tried to like that post too but it didn't seem to work :\


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Oohhh myyyy gooossshhhh

I love gyroids ♡


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

snapdragon said:


> I tried to like that post too but it didn't seem to work :\



Yea maybe the person who's post was liked only sees it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

snapdragon said:


> I tried to like that post too but it didn't seem to work :\



Oh it shows liked posts and that on your profile with your other stuff like vm's


----------



## snapdragon

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea maybe the person who's post was liked only sees it



NVM my questions are off-topic ^^


----------



## Maruchan

There are 2 /20 chocolate cakes left as I am typing this. Hurry? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

....and gone in a flash.  

Seems like the restock of chocolate cakes are in stealth mode lol.


----------



## lazuli

hi yes hello i am late to da party

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait there is no party here anymore,,,,,,,,,,,,,
WhY DID EVERYBODY LEAVE


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> hi yes hello i am late to da party
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait there is no party here anymore,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> WhY DID EVERYBODY LEAVE



no collectibles = no party


----------



## Chris

Apple2012 said:


> Did you know it took me three months to get the chocolate cake collectible? So if I were saving my TBT, I must go for something else then.



Pfft, I've been here a year and a half and I still haven't got hold of one yet!


----------



## Murray

Tina said:


> Pfft, I've been here a year and a half and I still haven't got hold of one yet!



i will sell u one for 10k tbt


----------



## Chris

Murray said:


> i will sell u one for 10k tbt



I don't have 10k. I'm TBT-poor.


----------



## Danielkang2

wow murray, If anything I can do much lower haha.


----------



## Gregriii

We will have another restock? Here it was 4AM y.y


----------



## sej

Gregriii said:


> We will have another restock? Here it was 4AM y.y



It was at 3am for me, but I managed to make it!


----------



## Klinkguin

Sej said:


> It was at 3am for me, but I managed to make it!



Lucky  I was there and I saw the purchase button and then there was nothing in my cart


----------



## sej

Klinkguin said:


> Lucky  I was there and I saw the purchase button and then there was nothing in my cart




That has happened to me so many times I can't count.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha I didnt even get to see the purchase button


----------



## sej

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha I didnt even get to see the purchase button



Wow, really!?


----------



## catarinalucio

There was a chocolate cake restock?!
Aw.


----------



## sej

catarinalucio said:


> There was a chocolate cake restock?!
> Aw.



'Friad so


----------



## catarinalucio

Sej said:


> 'Friad so



Damn it. :[
Guess I'll never have one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

catarinalucio said:


> Damn it. :[
> Guess I'll never have one.



Don't think like that.


----------



## Zulehan

catarinalucio said:


> Damn it. :[
> Guess I'll never have one.


The night is young.

I was there when the chocolate cakes were still available, but I went for the '10' instead. Now, I wish I got one, so that I could put a smile on your face. Maybe next time.


----------



## Coach

It's funny because Yesterday I bought a #10 Too hard to spell collectible in the madness because I thought it would be limited. <.<


----------



## snapdragon

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha I didnt even get to see the purchase button



Me neither! T^T


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Klinkguin said:


> Lucky  I was there and I saw the purchase button and then there was nothing in my cart



Same here ;^;  elusive choc. Cake. Where are u


----------



## badcrumbs

I guess I just got really lucky.
I logged on, saw the Direct post, checked the shop, bought a cake, and then they were gone 
Yusssssss


----------



## Goth

I was there

but I didn't have enough money I am so poor


----------



## Sholee

how many choco cakes were restocked?


----------



## Guero101

Sholee said:


> how many choco cakes were restocked?



like 7


----------



## Goth

Sholee said:


> how many choco cakes were restocked?



20


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Guero101 said:


> like 7



20.


----------



## Goth

It would have been much easier if it went out on time


----------



## Guero101

Wishy_The_Star said:


> 20.



7, 20, same thing. didn't get one either way


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Two extra ones were restocked right?


----------



## sej

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Two extra ones were restocked right?



5 extra ones


----------



## Zane

Sej said:


> 5 extra ones



damn I knew that was gonna happen but I couldn't stay up any longer.


----------



## sej

Zane said:


> damn I knew that was gonna happen but I couldn't stay up any longer.



I wasn't there for the five extra either


----------



## catarinalucio

Zulehan said:


> The night is young.
> 
> I was there when the chocolate cakes were still available, but I went for the '10' instead. Now, I wish I got one, so that I could put a smile on your face. Maybe next time.



You're too kind! :}
A very kind person already sent me a chocolate cake!  Oh my god. ♥
Happy holidays!


----------



## Goth

I need the groups to be restocked


----------



## Adventure9

Chocolate... cakes OTL

Oh well maybe next time ^^


----------



## nard

Wait, did they restock the fair collectibles last year?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I dunno but i didnt win any contests so it makes no difference to me
OTL  [ashamed]


----------



## Zane

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I dunno but i didnt win any contests so it makes no difference to me
> OTL  [ashamed]



the voting's not gone up yet how do you know you didn't win


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Zane said:


> the voting's not gone up yet how do you know you didn't win



O: i wasnt aware of this. I thought youd get the winning tickets w/ entry tickets x3 my bad!

Theres still chance yet but im sure theres tons of people with prettier towns than mine ^^;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*waits for a chocolate cake in the shop*


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *waits for a chocolate cake in the shop*



I wish ;^;


----------



## nard

Just wasted 40 tickets on feathers to try and complete my collection. <: Also my candies are on the bottom, I feel so good that I found a perfect combination of collectibles and that they have a great order!


----------



## Skyfall

Fuzzling said:


> Just wasted 40 tickets on feathers to try and complete my collection. <: Also my candies are on the bottom, I feel so good that I found a perfect combination of collectibles and that they have a great order!



It looks very nice.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Fuzzling said:


> Just wasted 40 tickets on feathers to try and complete my collection. <: Also my candies are on the bottom, I feel so good that I found a perfect combination of collectibles and that they have a great order!


Its great!!! 

I cant wait for mine to be finished ;//u//;  it will be the bluest thing anyones ever seen ♡


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Still working on my order.


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Still working on my order.



Fancyyyy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Fancyyyy


Yes, a sweet marshmallow is helping me lol.


----------



## f11

Ikr I'm still working on mine. Need blue balloon, purple feather and pinwheel to finish


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Just need that last sweet blue balloon ♡~♡


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sooo many new collectibles now o: just been off for like a month!


----------



## Vizionari

I'm still a little hesitant to buy more feather atm  I'll probably have to dispose the 10 collectible until my line up is complete


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

It is complete!
Thank you Maruchan for the Chocolate Cake, and Punchy-Kun for the Purple Feather and Blue Balloon. You guys are awesome. <3


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It is complete!
> Thank you Maruchan for the Chocolate Cake, and Punchy-Kun for the Purple Feather and Blue Balloon. You guys are awesome. <3



Jealous of that cake 

Nice line up, congrats


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Jealous of that cake
> 
> Nice line up, congrats


Thank you, now go get that blue balloon.


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It is complete!
> Thank you Maruchan for the Chocolate Cake, and Punchy-Kun for the Purple Feather and Blue Balloon. You guys are awesome. <3



You're very lucky, congrats~


And pfft, I ended up buying a green feather  no regrets


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you, now go get that blue balloon.



Sqquueee i just need more tickets ^^ 
Hopefully i can make enough by the end of the fair (but i have confidence i can!)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> You're very lucky, congrats~
> 
> 
> And pfft, I ended up buying a green feather  no regrets


No, I am spoiled. I really thank those guys.

Green is awesome though.



Wishy_The_Star said:


> Sqquueee i just need more tickets ^^
> Hopefully i can make enough by the end of the fair (but i have confidence i can!)


You will. I doubt you won't lol.


----------



## Gracelia

ahh~ finally spent my tickets and happy with the results; also grats to those who got cakes (nomnom).

hopefully will get a pink and purple feather!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Gracelia said:


> ahh~ finally spent my tickets and happy with the results; also grats to those who got cakes (nomnom).
> 
> hopefully will get a pink and purple feather!!!


Oh my goodness that is amazing!


----------



## matt

Only just saw the 10 collectable.


----------



## Murray

Vizionari said:


> I'm still a little hesitant to buy more feather atm  I'll probably have to dispose the 10 collectible until my line up is complete



omg i hope you haven't been disposing all your collectibles... I hope you mean you ticked the 'hidden' box next to the collectible


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

yesss i bought the blue feather
great now my collectibles looks a mess and i need a blue balloon


----------



## Hibiki

I need 12 more tickets .-.

I need the fair patch but I also wanna get a #Blue Feather ;o I have no belief that I'm gonna get 12 buy maybe  I can get 2

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone give me a bluefeather


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Hibiki said:


> I need 12 more tickets .-.
> 
> I need the fair patch but I also wanna get a #Blue Feather ;o I have no belief that I'm gonna get 12 buy maybe  I can get 2
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Someone give me a bluefeather



If you participate in all the events you may just have a chance ^^ theres a scavenger hunt on right now if you havent done it yet ♡


----------



## Vizionari

Murray said:


> omg i hope you haven't been disposing all your collectibles... I hope you mean you ticked the 'hidden' box next to the collectible



Lol, no, I haven't  I meant the birthday 10 collectible. It's on hidden for now but once I get a good lineup, I'll probably dispose the 10 collectible and buy another, it's only 10 bells after all


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Lol, no, I haven't  I meant the birthday 10 collectible. It's on hidden for now but once I get a good lineup, I'll probably dispose the 10 collectible and buy another, it's only 10 bells after all



There's no need to delete the collectibles. Either uncheck "active" or check "hidden".


----------



## nard

Apple2012 said:


> There's no need to delete the collectibles. Either uncheck "active" or check "hidden".



She wants a good line-up first, then she'll buy the collectible again.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Fuzzling said:


> She wants a good line-up first, then she'll buy the collectible again.



I still absolutely adore your line-up ♡~♡ 

Everytime I see it I'm like "wow!!"


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> There's no need to delete the collectibles. Either uncheck "active" or check "hidden".



doesnt mean people will want it


----------



## Toot

Looks like there's a lot of feathers going around. Price might drop like the candies did. :'D


----------



## Coach

GodToot said:


> Looks like there's a lot of feathers going around. Price might drop like the candies did. :'D



Yes, can we have 50 TBT yellow feathers plz?


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> Yes, can we have 50 TBT yellow feathers plz?



As of right now though, they have the least amount sold.

Don't worry yellow feather I still love you <3


----------



## Coach

In that case, 50 TBT Blue Feathers sounds fair to me


----------



## lazuli

im kinda tempted to enter the acnl game raffle but my mom wouldnt like me giving out our address to strangers on the internet and we cant be bothered to get a PO box :/


----------



## Adventure9

Sorry if this has been asked, but will there be a notification of when the shop for the fair closes (or perhaps a restock...) 

I would really like to get a blue feather, but I'm waiting to see if there is a restock perhaps on pinwheels, and I would hate to let my tickets go to waste if that restock doesn't happen and I wait too long ^^'


----------



## ellabella12345

Adventure9 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but will there be a notification of when the shop for the fair closes (or perhaps a restock...)
> 
> I would really like to get a blue feather, but I'm waiting to see if there is a restock perhaps on pinwheels, and I would hate to let my tickets go to waste if that restock doesn't happen and I wait too long ^^'


I just spent mine. I don't think there will be one so meh.


----------



## Vizionari

ellabella12345 said:


> I just spent mine. I don't think there will be one so meh.



What will the contest winners spend their tickets on then?


----------



## r a t

There was a restock last year, I'm not sure how many collectibles were restocked but it still happened~


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

All i want is another balloon :"(


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> im kinda tempted to enter the acnl game raffle but my mom wouldnt like me giving out our address to strangers on the internet and we cant be bothered to get a PO box :/


Aw, I'm sorry. That sucks.  But I'm sure Justin/Jeremy/Tina/Prof Gallows/etc. are trustworthy. <3


----------



## sej

I have an idea for a new collectible to celebrate new year. A sparkler from ACNL!


----------



## r a t

Sej said:


> I have an idea for a new collectible to celebrate new year. A sparkler from ACNL!



That would look so cute and pretty and sparkly and guysmakeithappenplease


----------



## sej

Antlers said:


> That would look so cute and pretty and sparkly and guysmakeithappenplease



It should be animated as well!


----------



## Hibiki

Roman Candle :x The flame could flicker


----------



## Blizzard

Next year for Christmas or "The Holidays" i wish they would make a wrapped gift collectible. Like the Valentine rose which I didn't get hint hint, and we could gift to friends and then it goes away or fades after holidays.


----------



## Vizionari

Blizzard said:


> Next year for Christmas or "The Holidays" i wish they would make a wrapped gift collectible. Like the Valentine rose which I didn't get hint hint, and we could gift to friends and then it goes away or fades after holidays.



I didn't know there was a Valentine rose, considering I was inactive during January-June o-o It sounds sweet though c:


----------



## Justin

We will be sure to give notice before the Fair Shop closes, don't worry.

I can't comment on restocks.


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> We will be sure to give notice before the Fair Shop closes, don't worry.
> 
> I can't comment on restocks.



Oh, cool, glad to hear that.


----------



## lazuli

o i remember the valentine rose. every day after valentines, the rose in the image slowly faded away until it was gone. disappeared on march 1 i think.
I WILL ENTER A GIVEAWAY ANYWAYS AND IF I WIN ILL SEND IT TO A RESPECTED ARTIST OF MINE. i hope hed like it tho. he has/is using a friend's PO box so its ok.


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> We will be sure to give notice before the Fair Shop closes, don't worry.
> 
> I can't comment on restocks.



becomes boneless from so much relaxing


----------



## f11

Blizzard said:


> Next year for Christmas or "The Holidays" i wish they would make a wrapped gift collectible. Like the Valentine rose which I didn't get hint hint, and we could gift to friends and then it goes away or fades after holidays.


same. no one loved me


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

FEAST YOUR EYES ON THE BLUE.

ID LIKE TO THANK CUPPYCAKEZ FOR MAKING THIS ALL POSSIBLE.

AND MY CAT, BECAUSE WITH OUT HER, I COULD NEVER HAVE DREAMED THIS BIG.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Wishy_The_Star said:


> FEAST YOUR EYES ON THE BLUE.
> 
> ID LIKE TO THANK CUPPYCAKEZ FOR MAKING THIS ALL POSSIBLE.
> 
> AND MY CAT, BECAUSE WITH OUT HER, I COULD NEVER HAVE DREAMED THIS BIG.



Oooh, nice collection! It looks really good.  Congrats!


----------



## Libra

Wishy_The_Star said:


> FEAST YOUR EYES ON THE BLUE.
> 
> ID LIKE TO THANK CUPPYCAKEZ FOR MAKING THIS ALL POSSIBLE.
> 
> AND MY CAT, BECAUSE WITH OUT HER, I COULD NEVER HAVE DREAMED THIS BIG.



Looks very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Oou thanks you guys xD i didnt actually need any compliments haha ♡ but thank you so much 

(However I have no idea what I will do with my tickets now, im pretty sure im getting more ;^; )


----------



## LilD

Maybe be there will be extra raffles?  Nice blue theme you got going on 

Trip 7 post, maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## Hyperpesta

When will the christmas tree tickets come, i really want a patch


----------



## daniduckyface

Sorry if this is a dumb question but when might the pok?ball restock? Is it event related?


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but when might the pok?ball restock? Is it event related?



The pokeball was a limited collectible last year to celebrate Pokemon X and Y. This year there was a raffle for the Pokeball to celebrate the release of ORAS. So there won't be a restock coming up, I'm afraid.


----------



## aleshapie

I really want the snow globe collectible


----------



## daniduckyface

Vizionari said:


> The pokeball was a limited collectible last year to celebrate Pokemon X and Y. This year there was a raffle for the Pokeball to celebrate the release of ORAS. So there won't be a restock coming up, I'm afraid.



ahh dang. thanks for letting me know though. i joined like the day after it came out lol.


----------



## Zulehan

Cannot wait for the release of that Tardis Mailbox (It's bigger on the inside!).


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Hyperpesta said:


> When will the christmas tree tickets come, i really want a patch



I received mine a while ago, perhaps you should contact the mod in charge of that event with proof of your entry?

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> I really want the snow globe collectible



Omg me too ;^;


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm so jelly of your collectibles ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zulehan said:


> Cannot wait for the release of that Tardis Mailbox (It's bigger on the inside!).


Oh my goodness. XD
I'd love that.

I recently got the Gold Super Mailbox, how much space do you need lol.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm so jelly of your collectibles ;-;



;^; umadeithappen♡


----------



## lizardon

you guys are rich..


----------



## nard

lizardon said:


> you guys are rich..



haha get wrecked I have many tickets and BTB


.//u//.


----------



## Zulehan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my goodness. XD
> I'd love that.
> 
> I recently got the Gold Super Mailbox, how much space do you need lol.


I just never want to clear space again.


----------



## lizardon

Fuzzling said:


> haha get wrecked I have many tickets and BTB
> 
> 
> .//u//.



yeah, you have a lot


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my goodness. XD
> I'd love that.
> 
> I recently got the Gold Super Mailbox, how much space do you need lol.



I def. Need to save for a new mailbox ;^; im soo sick of emptying it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

lizardon said:


> you guys are rich..



Yes, but you have all the eggs and a pokeball so it evens out. Or gives you more collectible worth so either way


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

lizardon said:


> you guys are rich..





Cuppycakez said:


> Yes, but you have all the eggs and a pokeball so it evens out. Or gives you more collectible worth so either way



Yeah lol dat pokeball ♡

Id kill for one ;^;


----------



## Vizionari

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I def. Need to save for a new mailbox ;^; im soo sick of emptying it.



I need a new mailbox, too. I'm always out of space in my inbox but I don't have the bells for it Dx


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Vizionari said:


> I need a new mailbox, too. I'm always out of space in my inbox but I don't have the bells for it Dx



I have enough to get the mailbox i want but at the same time I dont wanna be broke ;^;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zulehan said:


> I just never want to clear space again.


Lazy bunny lol. I fear what your AC town must look like. 



Wishy_The_Star said:


> I def. Need to save for a new mailbox ;^; im soo sick of emptying it.


That's why I went for the largest. I had sliver before (and sadly I can't gift my old mailbox...). I've been waiting to get it for many months. I jumped when I saw it was the last one in the shop.

And OH MY GOODNESS ITS SWEET!


----------



## Javocado

I'd be down for a Winged Mailbox lol


----------



## Zulehan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Lazy bunny lol. I fear what your AC town must look like.


Oh, it looks good on the surface. I was thinking of eventually doing something about the massive underground disposal site, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I'd be down for a Winged Mailbox lol


x2.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> -snip-
> 
> 
> That's why I went for the largest. I had sliver before (and sadly I can't gift my old mailbox...). I've been waiting to get it for many months. I jumped when I saw it was the last one in the shop.
> 
> And OH MY GOODNESS ITS SWEET!



Yeah im just going for gold (600) i dont think I will need to empty it too often ^^;

((Whats sweet im oblivious))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I'd be down for a Winged Mailbox lol



x3.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wishy_The_Star said:


> ((Whats sweet im oblivious))


Gold Super Mailbox. ^^;


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Gold Super Mailbox. ^^;



Ooouu how many does the super one hold :O ???

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should just check myself wow im lazy


----------



## Ayaya

That one time they restock a lot of Chocolate Cakes and I missed it _(┐「ε_ I might trade for one with a feather but I'm not sure ;_;


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Ayaya said:


> That one time they restock a lot of Chocolate Cakes and I missed it _(┐「ε_ I might trade for one with a feather but I'm not sure ;_;



Im holding a giveaway right now for one


----------



## snapdragon

Hi! Can anyone tell me if there's been a February birthstone/amethyst already? ^^ Thank you!


----------



## Vizionari

snapdragon said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me if there's been a February birthstone/amethyst already? ^^ Thank you!



During the last cycle, yes. They're doing another birthstone cycle this year, so the February on will come up again c:


----------



## snapdragon

Vizionari said:


> During the last cycle, yes. They're doing another birthstone cycle this year, so the February on will come up again c:



Oh good! You are so helpful, thank you ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

There was a Valentine rose? Does anyone have a picture of it?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Haven't followed this in quite a while. Wow, over a thousand pages.
Anyway, I got a question. Are more pink, purple, and white feathers gonna be released before the end of the Fair shop? Or are they sold out indefinitely?


----------



## Flyffel

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Haven't followed this in quite a while. Wow, over a thousand pages.
> Anyway, I got a question. Are more pink, purple, and white feathers gonna be released before the end of the Fair shop? Or are they sold out indefinitely?


Probably not but nobody knows.


----------



## Ayaya

Last chance to get Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10!!


----------



## NSFW

jubs said its free



			
				Justin said:
			
		

> Don't forget to get your *free* 10 year collectible folks it's almost gone.




still 10 bells


----------



## r a t

Is there going to be party poppers this year?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Antlers said:


> Is there going to be party poppers this year?



I hope ♡ so so much!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok. So just wondering, whats the price of a Balloon going to be?? :/ Like BTB wise. I want to hoard them 

And also. Is there going to be another run of birthstones this year? Like 2015? Because if so I'll sell all my birthstones I hve now and just get them this year.


----------



## cIementine

Uh, what's the current tbt to in-game bell exchange rate?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Just depends. Last I knew it was like 4-9 million per 100 BTB.


----------



## lazuli

most people go for 10mil per 100TBT.


----------



## Vizionari

bleh...I need one more ticket so I can get a good collectible line up =_=


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok. So just wondering, whats the price of a Balloon going to be?? :/ Like BTB wise. I want to hoard them
> 
> And also. Is there going to be another run of birthstones this year? Like 2015? Because if so I'll sell all my birthstones I hve now and just get them this year.



2015 will have another cycle of them!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> 2015 will have another cycle of them!



Ohhh. Whoops...thnks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

@Cuppycakez: Wouldn't it be cool if they have cupcake collectibles? They can make them even rarer than choco cakes.

Speaking of that, it's time that I should start saving up for a cupcake collectible.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> @Cuppycakez: Wouldn't it be cool if they have cupcake collectibles? They can make them even rarer than choco cakes.
> 
> Speaking of that, it's time that I should start saving up for a cupcake collectible.



Cupcake collectible :O make this happen

Speaking of which, I got the line up I wanted ^_^ I wish I had bought a blue feather, but I wanted one of the balloons, too :c Oh well c':


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Cupcake collectible :O make this happen
> 
> Speaking of which, I got the line up I wanted ^_^ I wish I had bought a blue feather, but I wanted one of the balloons, too :c Oh well c':



I'm already talking to Justin about releasing one to the store.


----------



## Chris

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok. So just wondering, whats the price of a Balloon going to be?? :/ Like BTB wise. I want to hoard them
> 
> And also. Is there going to be another run of birthstones this year? Like 2015? Because if so I'll sell all my birthstones I hve now and just get them this year.



Yes, we're still in the middle of the second run actually: September 2014 - August 2015.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tina said:


> Yes, we're still in the middle of the second run actually: September 2014 - August 2015.



Oh. August is my birth month.


----------



## f11

Vizionari said:


> Cupcake collectible :O make this happen
> 
> Speaking of which, I got the line up I wanted ^_^ I wish I had bought a blue feather, but I wanted one of the balloons, too :c Oh well c':


looks nice!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wondering about the party popper... Did I miss something?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wondering about the party popper... Did I miss something?



No. There wasn't one this year.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Cuppycakez said:


> No. There wasn't one this year.



Aww that sucks!! Cmon, they gotta make a New Years collectable?!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Darn! When i sold mine it was in hopes of grabbing one this new years ;^; ah well i will save my pennies.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

-snip-


----------



## aleshapie

ummm.... APPLE....of the perfect variety please ...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Source? If so, why does Murray have one from 2014? I'm too shy to ask.
> Sell for 12k.


Cuz he bought it in 14 last year. This year is 15. (That's the reason I'm guessing? It went on sale last year after midnight/like midnight:01 or something)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

aleshapie said:


> ummm.... APPLE....of the perfect variety please ...



EXACTLY!!!! WE NEED THE APPLE COLLECTABLE!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cuppycakez said:


> Cuz he bought it in 14 last year. This year is 15. (That's the reason I'm guessing? It went on sale last year after midnight/like midnight:01 or something)


Yeah I misread. My bad. XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yeah I misread. My bad. XD



It's fine. <3 But anywy Jubs is in Disney so that's probably why there wasn't one.


----------



## Vizionari

Maybe a late New Year's collectible


----------



## Alolan_Apples

aleshapie said:


> ummm.... APPLE....of the perfect variety please ...



I'm right here.



Cuppycakez said:


> It's fine. <3 But anywy Jubs is in Disney so that's probably why there wasn't one.



Yeah, blame Justin and his Disney obsession for the lack of party poppers.


----------



## nard

Vizionari said:


> Maybe a late New Year's collectible



Probably, the December birthstone is still in the shop.


----------



## lizardon

I become busy and have less time to play the game and forum, of course I don't have time to get more TBT....


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I hope next Christmas they do a Candycane collectible  I'd get thousands xD love candycanes <3


----------



## Chris

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wondering about the party popper... Did I miss something?





Wishy_The_Star said:


> Darn! When i sold mine it was in hopes of grabbing one this new years ;^; ah well i will save my pennies.





Cuppycakez said:


> It's fine. <3 But anywy Jubs is in Disney so that's probably why there wasn't one.




Keep in mind that collectibles aren't guaranteed to be repeated.


----------



## Coach

Tina said:


> Keep in mind that collectibles aren't guaranteed to be repeated.



*DUN DUN DUN.*

That's not very _nice_ news!


----------



## Zane

Coach said:


> *DUN DUN DUN.*
> 
> That's not very _nice_ news!



But it is helpful news.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Tina said:


> Keep in mind that collectibles aren't guaranteed to be repeated.


Thank you Tina.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Tina said:


> Keep in mind that collectibles aren't guaranteed to be repeated.



All the more reason I'm keeping my Togepi egg from Easter. Though I may sell my Yoshi egg. Still debating that.


----------



## lizardon

start looking for Pink Feather now..


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Zane said:


> But it is helpful news.



I love your new Blue Signature!!! V.blue !!!


----------



## Zane

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I love your new Blue Signature!!! V.blue !!!



Thank you~ can't be too blue, amirite. ;> It's actually the first sig I got from Mayor Leaf, I put it in a randomizer with the other one. When I stop being lazy I'll make a randomizer with the full size so it can be seen in all its majestic blue glory.
Lovin your lineup, by the way. 



Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> All the more reason I'm keeping my Togepi egg from Easter. Though I may sell my Yoshi egg. Still debating that.



-starts thinking of ways to rapidly save bells-


----------



## deerui

when apples happen they'll be worth like 50k tbt omfg​


----------



## snapdragon

i can't wait for the feb. birthstone ^^ is anyone collecting every month for 2015?


----------



## Vizionari

snapdragon said:


> i can't wait for the feb. birthstone ^^ is anyone collecting every month for 2015?



I am :] I have a few birthstones from last year though. I stupidly missed out on the September birthstone however. *sighs*


----------



## kassie

I was hoping to get the birthstones in order but.... I don't think that's possible anymore lol.


----------



## Ayaya

selcouth said:


> I was hoping to get the birthstones in order but.... I don't think that's possible anymore lol.



why not? is it because they might not restock the birthstone once this cycle is done? :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are we allowed to have a collectible suggestion thread for future collectibles (like new collectible ideas)?


----------



## Coach

snapdragon said:


> i can't wait for the feb. birthstone ^^ is anyone collecting every month for 2015?



I got November and December so I hope I can


----------



## Mayor_Kendaile

Hey guys I am new to this. How do I do this forum thingy? Its on my phone btw.


----------



## snapdragon

is there any way to rearrange the order of your collectibles? i can't figure it out...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> I got November and December so I hope I can



i know a few people that are, it's just too bad the limit of displayable collectibles is 10! :c


----------



## Coach

snapdragon said:


> is there any way to rearrange the order of your collectibles? i can't figure it out...



Nope, you can only hope to trade with someone to get a better timestamp.


----------



## snapdragon

Coach said:


> Nope, you can only hope to trade with someone to get a better timestamp.



ohhh that's what it's based on??? i had no idea...i'm such a noob ;3;

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you for cluing me in!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

snapdragon said:


> ohhh that's what it's based on??? i had no idea...i'm such a noob ;3;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thank you for cluing me in!


All collectibles are set in line from time created, not time obtained. So its finding the right one.
Birthstones are not so easy as they can only be sent gifted over once in their life (the person who bought it and poof), after that its stuck with that person (unless its tossed).


----------



## snapdragon

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> All collectibles are set in line from time created, not time obtained. So its finding the right one.
> Birthstones are not so easy as they can only be sent gifted over once in their life (the person who bought it and poof), after that its stuck with that person (unless its tossed).



now it makes sense why people are asking what the date is when buying something!!! thank you!!!


----------



## snapdragon

i think i'll try to collect all of the birthstones from this year. gotta start getting those tbt! c:


----------



## matt

that 10 thing wasnt around long


----------



## BiggKitty

matt said:


> that 10 thing wasnt around long



That 10 thing as you put it was specially created to celebrate the 10th birthday anniversary of Bell Tree Forums and was only ever going to be available for a short period of time and will never return. How many will remain in existence with active members in 10 years time is the real question?


----------



## Blizzard

Tina said:


> Yes, we're still in the middle of the second run actually: September 2014 - August 2015.



As for the order of birthstones I'm missing a few early ones and a later one. I don't think mine will ever be in order. Might I add it sure would be nice to have 12 spaces to show off 12 birthstones. Just sayin'


----------



## snapdragon

Blizzard said:


> As for the order of birthstones I'm missing a few early ones and a later one. I don't think mine will ever be in order. Might I add it sure would be nice to have 12 spaces to show off 12 birthstones. Just sayin'



i agree! how do you choose which ones to sacrifice?! ;w;


----------



## lazuli

wtf why do people call the どうぶつの森 characters 'houses' or 'japanese *letters*' ??? just say character or somthin jesus


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

computertrash said:


> wtf why do people call the どうぶつの森 characters 'houses' or 'japanese *letters*' ??? just say character or somthin jesus



Probably because its japanese.

Probably because theyre shaped like houses.

If you want to get technical, call it Kanji


----------



## Chris

Blizzard said:


> As for the order of birthstones I'm missing a few early ones and a later one. I don't think mine will ever be in order. Might I add it sure would be nice to have 12 spaces to show off 12 birthstones. Just sayin'



Do you remember back when you first joined the forum that only _five_ collectibles could be displayed at any one time?


----------



## Blizzard

Tina said:


> Do you remember back when you first joined the forum that only _five_ collectibles could be displayed at any one time?



Perfect!  Now is a good time for 5 more!  Honestly back then I knew nothing about collectibles. I was just learning how little I knew about ACNL. The best piece of knowledge I learned was how to stop Kapp'n from singing!


----------



## lazuli

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Probably because its japanese.
> 
> Probably because theyre shaped like houses.
> 
> If you want to get technical, call it Kanji



....................thats not technical
the only kanji is the 森
どうぶつの is hiragana
_characters is easy enough to remember/use_


----------



## Vizionari

computertrash said:


> ....................thats not technical
> the only kanji is the 森
> どうぶつの is hiragana
> _characters is easy enough to remember/use_



I usually refer to them as letters because I've seen several people refer to those collectibles as letters throughout the Marketplace.


----------



## 00jachna

How much do you think I can get for my collectible? (december birthstone)


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

00jachna said:


> How much do you think I can get for my collectible? (december birthstone)



Its a more recent one, so probably around 300-350


----------



## 00jachna

Alrighti, thanks c: might come in handy


----------



## Toot

Might want to save it though. You'd probably get an extra 200-300 later down the line.


----------



## f11

I do t think I'll ever get a pinwheel


----------



## Zane

Crys said:


> I do t think I'll ever get a pinwheel



i'm tryna believe my chances at a white feather aren't dust in the wind
u gotta cling to that hope


----------



## kassie

Yeah I'm holding onto my tickets just in case ^^;


----------



## Vizionari

Crys said:


> I do t think I'll ever get a pinwheel



You're not alone, I wanted a pinwheel, too ;~;


----------



## Starmanfan

there goes the collectible restock shoom


----------



## lazuli

never gonna get a pinwheel so i bought a prize pack + 2 more acnl game raffle tickets oops


----------



## lizardon

looking for pink feather now...


----------



## Campy

They said that whatever is left of the restock after sunday would be made available to everyone, right? So whoever held onto their tickets might still have a chance to get what they want.


----------



## Justin

If you're looking for a Purple or Pink feather, you've definitely still got a good chance at grabbing one.  I'm planning to open the stock to everyone for whatever is left at around 3PM Fair Time tomorrow.


----------



## Starmanfan

Justin said:


> If you're looking for a Purple or Pink feather, you've definitely still got a good chance at grabbing one.  I'm planning to open the stock to everyone for whatever is left at around 3PM Fair Time tomorrow.



I should have never bought that blue balloon and that blue feather xD


----------



## Ayaya

Please leave a pink feather for me ;_; It's the only feather that I really want from the fair


----------



## lizardon

Justin said:


> If you're looking for a Purple or Pink feather, you've definitely still got a good chance at grabbing one.  I'm planning to open the stock to everyone for whatever is left at around 3PM Fair Time tomorrow.



I don't have anything left..


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> If you're looking for a Purple or Pink feather, you've definitely still got a good chance at grabbing one.  I'm planning to open the stock to everyone for whatever is left at around 3PM Fair Time tomorrow.



What?! Now you tell us T-T

oh well silently waves goodbye to getting a purple feather/pinwheel


----------



## Justin

It said in the original Closing Ceremony post that left over stock would be opened later guys! (as evident by the post above my last post)


----------



## Zane

you've got my hopes up pretty high but who will catch my tears if I fail


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hey Justin, when will the cupcakes enter stock?


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> Do you remember back when you first joined the forum that only _five_ collectibles could be displayed at any one time?



YES I VAGUELY REMEMBER THAT


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> It said in the original Closing Ceremony post that left over stock would be opened later guys! (as evident by the post above my last post)



well silly me then.


----------



## oath2order

Vizionari said:


> well silly me then.



yes silly you.



Vizionari said:


> What?! Now you tell us T-T
> 
> oh well silently waves goodbye to getting a purple feather/pinwheel



well i had more tickets than I knew what to do with so merry belated christmas


----------



## Zane

oh lordt the countdown is back


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Hey guys, there's a countdown on ~ idk what for though


----------



## Campy

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Hey guys, there's a countdown on ~ idk what for though


The leftover stock from the limited fair collectibles will be open to the public.


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck to everyone in the restock  I won't be able to participate, unfortunately, but I hope some of you get what you want c:


----------



## Lancelot

How does anyone have tickets left ;o


----------



## Zane

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How does anyone have tickets left ;o



I amassed quite a few when the entry tickets were distributed! I bought three feathers and a patch on new years eve but I saved 30 specifically in case there was a restock, there wasn't anything else I was interested in buying so it wasn't hard to hang onto these lol


----------



## Toot

Only wish I had feathers. Lol good luck with that guys.


----------



## Aradai

enjoy your treats!


----------



## Zane

I bought the purple feather because the pink one didn't show up at first and i thought it was sold out lmao destroy me


----------



## Kammeh

Zane said:


> I bought the purple feather because the pink one didn't show up at first and i thought it was sold out lmao destroy me



SAME HERE LMAO
I don't even like purple ughhhh


----------



## S-A-M

There wasn't any pinwheels were there?


----------



## Zane

Kammeh said:


> SAME HERE LMAO
> I don't even like purple ughhhh



OH GOD
at least someone else knows this pain hahahahahaha


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> I bought the purple feather because the pink one didn't show up at first and i thought it was sold out lmao destroy me



LOL, THANK GOD I WAS LIKE "hMMM, I'LL YOLO IT AND REFRESH"


----------



## Aradai

S-A-M said:


> There wasn't any pinwheels were there?



no pinwheels


----------



## Amissapanda

Dang. Really wanted a pink. Had it in the cart, but not quick enough.


----------



## FireNinja1

I feel lucky today. I've assembled it. All seven feathers. My god.


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, THANK GOD I WAS LIKE "hMMM, I'LL YOLO IT AND REFRESH"



HHHHHHHHhhhh why didn't I think to yolo it gdi LOL


----------



## Ayaya

GOT THE PINK. THE FEATHER I WANT FROM THE START OF THE FAIR. YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Libra

Zane said:


> I bought the purple feather because the pink one didn't show up at first and i thought it was sold out lmao destroy me



Haha, same here. But the purple was my second choice so I'm happy, anyway.


----------



## FireNinja1

Zane said:


> I bought the purple feather because the pink one didn't show up at first and i thought it was sold out lmao destroy me



Same, I was like "You know I could trade this in if it's not the one I need so why not"


----------



## Zane

conspiracy to make us buy the purple ones


----------



## Vizionari

Zane said:


> conspiracy to make us buy the purple ones



well I wanted the purple to go along with my pink so


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well this was my first fair, next time I know to hoard all my tickets until the end


----------



## kassie

FireNinja1 said:


> I feel lucky today. I've assembled it. All seven feathers. My god.





Ayaya said:


> GOT THE PINK. THE FEATHER I WANT FROM THE START OF THE FAIR. YAY!!!!!!!



Congrats! 



Libra said:


> Haha, same here. But the purple was my second choice so I'm happy, anyway.



I love your line up c:


----------



## Lio Fotia

congrats guys


----------



## Libra

selcouth said:


> I love your line up c:



Thanks! I'm quite happy with the result. Pretty pixels.


----------



## lazuli

whoever gives me a pinwheel will get my eternal love and art
id offer in game stuff but i powersave evrythin and nobody here is a weenie and won't want em


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> whoever gives me a pinwheel will get my eternal love and art
> id offer in game stuff but i powersave evrythin and nobody here is a weenie and won't want em



how about we compromise


u give me ur party popper 


and ill take ur eternal love and art


----------



## Blizzard

"Time remaining until the TBT Fair Shop may close" ?.  which makes me wonder will it possibly close sooner.  Shopping was not a total success but still happy.  The question is with remaining tickets:  feathers or balloons?


----------



## kassie

Blizzard said:


> "Time remaining until the TBT Fair Shop may close" ….  which makes me wonder will it possibly close sooner.  Shopping was not a total success but still happy.  The question is with remaining tickets:  feathers or balloons?



Feathers _and_ balloons. c:


----------



## Blizzard

selcouth said:


> Feathers _and_ balloons. c:



I thought about that but forgot to mention that option.  Next decision is picking which feather color!  Life is so dang hard!


----------



## lazuli

Fuzzling said:


> how about we compromise
> 
> 
> u give me ur party popper
> 
> 
> and ill take ur eternal love and art



gross


----------



## lizardon

it was funny, I thought I bought Purple Feather last time from 2014 Fair, but actually I got Pink Feather...


----------



## Luna Moonbug

please restock the bell tree shop
been checking it all the time
i already bought all that is available right now
thanks


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw nooo! I missed the purple feather restock. D: Now what do I waste tickets on?


----------



## lazuli

TykiButterfree said:


> Aw nooo! I missed the purple feather restock. D: Now what do I waste tickets on?



prize pack, patch, redux raffle tickets, ??????????


----------



## snapdragon

Will they ever re-stock peaches? ;w;


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

snapdragon said:


> Will they ever re-stock peaches? ;w;



I want peaches too omg ;^;


----------



## badcrumbs

snapdragon said:


> Will they ever re-stock peaches? ;w;





Wishy_The_Star said:


> I want peaches too omg ;^;



Here, here! I would also like more peaches.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

badcrumbs said:


> Here, here! I would also like more peaches.




We can cry over the lack of peaches together ;u;


----------



## lazuli

its just a fruit
a fruit that doesnt even exist
if you want peaches then go to the grocery store


----------



## badcrumbs

computertrash said:


> its just a fruit
> a fruit that doesnt even exist
> if you want peaches then go to the grocery store



Thanks for the input. What is this, "Gro-sher-ee Store"?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

badcrumbs said:


> Thanks for the input. What is this, "Gro-sher-ee Store"?



Yes please tell us about the land of Gro-Sher-Ee ^w^


----------



## Frances-Simoun

TykiButterfree said:


> Aw nooo! I missed the purple feather restock. D: Now what do I waste tickets on?



Use them to buy fair path and two umlimited collectibles then sell the collectibles? lol they go for 2.-3k and then save up to buy a purple feather for about 13k


----------



## Zulehan

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Yes please tell us about the land of Gro-Sher-Ee ^w^


They are like granaries, except laid out in such a way to maximize wallet-smashing.


----------



## Kammeh

My collectible line up is complete. 8)


----------



## Witch

Kammeh said:


> My collectible line up is complete. 8)



Is lovely, congrats!


----------



## lizardon

Kammeh said:


> My collectible line up is complete. 8)



wow, sounds good!


----------



## lazuli

nyeh nyeh nyeh i got another popper


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> nyeh nyeh nyeh i got another popper



can i have it :'(


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Why is it so hard to find a Peach ;w;, also does anyone here have a blue candy from 2013 and they could trade with mine (2014) It's for the purpose of my line up c':


----------



## lazuli

Fuzzling said:


> can i have it :'(



no



Frances-Simoun said:


> Why is it so hard to find a Peach ;w;, also does anyone here have a blue candy from 2013 and they could trade with mine (2014) It's for the purpose of my line up c':



peach is a rare collectible and no sorry. mine is 2014.


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> no



ill give u my peach for it :')


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Fuzzling said:


> ill give u my peach for it :')



/cry  
Not fair ;^;


----------



## lazuli

Fuzzling said:


> ill give u my peach for it :')



mm
no


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There's a collectible I'm looking for, and it's in my sig.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> There's a collectible I'm looking for, and it's in my sig.



you aint ever gon get it.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Finished my line up   spent about...  13k


----------



## Lio Fotia

My collectible line up is done :U


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Callaway said:


> My collectible line up is done :U



So jelly of that green pinwheel! lol


----------



## badcrumbs

Callaway said:


> My collectible line up is done :U



I sat waiting for it to spin... then got ridiculously excited when it did. Looks great!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

badcrumbs said:


> I sat waiting for it to spin... then got ridiculously excited when it did. Looks great!



LOL I do the same thing omg, she needs the rainbow feather aswell, how many of those were gifted?


----------



## Libra

Callaway said:


> My collectible line up is done :U



That is so cool!!! I love how it looks!


----------



## Coach

Frances-Simoun said:


> LOL I do the same thing omg, she needs the rainbow feather aswell, how many of those were gifted?



I think there was 14 gifted, to all of the winners of contests. Somebody won two, and I don't think that means two feathers / trophies! 

Nvm nammie did get two of each


----------



## Eldin

Looks great, Callaway~

Mine is done as well although it's only five c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Goodbye dear fair <3
You shall be missed.

-----------------------

Well since this is a collectible thread.

Total of collectibles stocked.
*The Bell Tree Fair 2014 Patch* - 167
*Red Feather* - 116
*Yellow Feather* - 88
*Green Feather* - 100
*Blue Feather* - 164
*Pink Feather* - 60
*Purple Feather* - 60
*White Feather* - 50
*Rainbow Feather* - 30
*Blue Balloon* - 102
*Green Balloon* - 86
*Fair Pinwheel* - 55
*Green Pair Pinwheel* - 32



Spoiler: Goodbye from the shop dear collectibles~


----------



## Javocado

*RIP FAIR *


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You were a lot of fun. Now for four months, there won't be special promotions on TBT.


----------



## Justin

Keep in mind that many of those numbers are carried over from the previous Fair as well. 

Raffle winners coming up soon!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Keep in mind that many of those numbers are carried over from the previous Fair as well.


Thanks Justin, forgot to mention that.



Javocado said:


> *RIP FAIR *
> 
> View attachment 80811


Negative man is negative.


----------



## Amissapanda

>Drive by seal of approval for _Mother 3_ references.


----------



## Thunder

Fairwell, it's been fun.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> >Drive by seal of approval for _Mother 3_ references.


Ditto.



Thunder said:


> Fairwell, it's been fun.


That pun.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just saw that the banner is empty of everything but the name and the tree. Not to be off-topic, but this is actually my first time on this site that I saw this plain banner outside the fall season.


----------



## BiggKitty

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Goodbye dear fair <3
> You shall be missed.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Well since this is a collectible thread.
> 
> Total of collectibles stocked.
> *The Bell Tree Fair 2014 Patch* - 167
> *Red Feather* - 116
> *Yellow Feather* - 88
> *Green Feather* - 100
> *Blue Feather* - 164
> *Pink Feather* - 60
> *Purple Feather* - 60
> *White Feather* - 50
> *Rainbow Feather* - 30
> *Blue Balloon* - 102
> *Green Balloon* - 86
> *Fair Pinwheel* - 55
> *Green Pair Pinwheel* - 32
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Goodbye from the shop dear collectibles~



Sold this year

*Red feather* - 80
*yellow feather* - 50
*green feather* - 58
*blue feather* - 100
*pink feather* - 30
*purple feather* - 30
*white feather* - 24
*rainbow feather* - 15

*blue balloon* - 162
*green balloon* - 86
*red pinwheel* - 25
*green pinwheel* - 32


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> I just saw that the banner is empty of everything but the name and the tree. Not to be off-topic, but this is actually my first time on this site that I saw this plain banner outside the fall season.



????????? there werent balloons at the beginning-ish of winter so like


also im going to punch whoever has a red pinwheel


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> ????????? there werent balloons at the beginning-ish of winter so like
> 
> 
> also im going to punch whoever has a red pinwheel



Not sure, but Isabelle, Phineas, and Tortimer were there when the winter background started appearing. Even if we had a temporary update for Christmas, I still haven't seen the plain banner for a while.

And don't be jealous about the pinwheel. I wanted one too.


----------



## BiggKitty

computertrash said:


> ????????? there werent balloons at the beginning-ish of winter so like
> 
> 
> also im going to punch whoever has a red pinwheel



this year was the first release of the blue and green balloon at the 2014 fair


----------



## Luna Moonbug

is there any possibility of restocking the bell tree shop collectibles?
i check it everyday but disappointed every time lol


----------



## lazuli

BiggKitty said:


> this year was the first release of the blue and green balloon at the 2014 fair



nobody cares about the balloons they look extremely tacky
by balloons i meant the ones on the banner


----------



## Ayaya

Luna Moonbug said:


> is there any possibility of restocking the bell tree shop collectibles?
> i check it everyday but disappointed every time lol



The staffs would usually let people know if there will be a restock, or it's restocked after a direct is posted. So unless they hinted there would be a restock soon, you don't have to check the shop everyday.


----------



## Cuppycakez

computertrash said:


> ????????? there werent balloons at the beginning-ish of winter so like
> 
> 
> also im going to punch whoever has a red pinwheel


No we have to be Ninjas and "borrow" them for a while


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

How many in game bells is tbt going for right now?  I'd like to sell again.


----------



## kassie

5-10mil per 100 TBT, it seems.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Thank you very much.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

BiggKitty said:


> *blue balloon* - 162


Thanks Bigg, however, you got an error here?


----------



## Vizionari

computertrash said:


> ????????? there werent balloons at the beginning-ish of winter so like
> 
> 
> also im going to punch whoever has a red pinwheel



pls don't hurt me ;-;

I had a lot fun during the fair ^^ Good bye until whenever when.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Grrr why are there no apples in the shop?! I just re-started my town and I want an apple since apples are now my native  It's not really fair to have all but apples...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

thoraofasgard said:


> Grrr why are there no apples in the shop?! I just re-started my town and I want an apple since apples are now my native  It's not really fair to have all but apples...



Yeah, that's why I'm not collecting fruit. They will be stocked, but the admins failed in the last three directs.


----------



## lazuli

thoraofasgard said:


> Grrr why are there no apples in the shop?! I just re-started my town and I want an apple since apples are now my native  It's not really fair to have all but apples...



because apples aint even out yet
apple is the most popular fruit and so admins decided to make it the last fruit collectible

thems the breaks


----------



## Sanaki

you guys realize it takes time to make collectibles lmao 

they don't work just around your wants, it takes time


----------



## Amissapanda

Honestly, guys, they just put together, hosted, and put a crap-ton of work and time into a fair that lasted _well over a month_. How about giving them a break from demands and petty things like wanting specific collectibles? They darn well deserve it.


----------



## Sanaki

Amissapanda said:


> Honestly, guys, they just put together, hosted, and put a crap-ton of work and time into a fair that lasted _well over a month_. How about giving them a break from demands and petty things like wanting specific collectibles? They darn well deserve it.



Couldn't have said it better, lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think Ahri and Amissapanda said it best. It's a high time the admins need a break. I like collectibles too, but you guys take collectibles way too seriously. I can wait until April or later for the next direct (when the apples finally get in stock). But for now, let's not demand for collectibles like how we did. If you want new ones, wait till later. If you want rare collectibles, try getting some from other users.


----------



## Sanaki

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm not collecting fruit. They will be stocked,* but the admins failed in the last three directs.*



Apple, you're contradicting yourself again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ahri said:


> Apple, you're contradicting yourself again.



No I'm not. I'm not expecting a direct right away. I was saying that because instead of introducing a new frut collectible, they introduced other collectibles. Please do not point at me in a negative light. That really annoys me.


----------



## gnoixaim

Apple2012 said:


> I think Ahri and Amissapanda said it best. It's a high time the admins need a break. I like collectibles too, but you guys take collectibles way too seriously. I can wait until April or later for the next direct (when the apples finally get in stock). But for now, let's not demand for collectibles like how we did. If you want new ones, wait till later. If you want rare collectibles, try getting some from other users.





Apple2012 said:


> No I'm not. I'm not expecting a direct right away. I was saying that because instead of introducing a new frut collectible, they introduced other collectibles. Please do not point at me in a negative light. That really annoys me.



...then you shouldn't say that the admins failed : )


----------



## gnoixaim

- double post


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gnoixaim said:


> ...then you shouldn't say that the admins failed : )



I didn't mean to say that. I meant something else.


----------



## Zulehan

Ahri said:


> Apple, you're contradicting yourself again.


I keep picturing the villager Apple getting scolded.


----------



## Maruchan

Zulehan said:


> I keep picturing the villager Apple getting scolded.



Me too. 
A cheerful villager Apple in Silent Hill mode, responding to the aforementioned scolding.






One of the my favorite signature, courtesy of member Hirisa XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zulehan said:


> I keep picturing the villager Apple getting scolded.



Yeah, that Apple can get scolded.

Anyway, let's go back on track. I hope we had fun at the TBT Fair though.


----------



## Zulehan

Maruchan said:


> Me too.
> A cheerful villager Apple in Silent Hill mode, responding to the aforementioned scolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the my favorite signature, courtesy of member Hirisa XD


That signature never gets old.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Maruchan said:


> Me too.
> A cheerful villager Apple in Silent Hill mode, responding to the aforementioned scolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the my favorite signature, courtesy of member Hirisa XD


When you think its gone, it returns.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Jee, you guys are acting like I was holding someone ransom until the came up with a new collectable! I'm sorry that I don't know how they work, or that they came out in new directs or whatever, no need to act like I was threatening to shoot a loved one!
I though that they just had all the fruits out when the forum started but missed apples or something. I'm allowed to complain aren't I? And I wasn't complaining about the mods, I was just saying I wanted a damn apple because I have apples in my town.
Y'all are taking this way too seriously.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not sure when the next restock occurs. Maybe in February or March, but this is a secret for now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



thoraofasgard said:


> Jee, you guys are acting like I was holding someone ransom until the came up with a new collectable! I'm sorry that I don't know how they work, or that they came out in new directs or whatever, no need to act like I was threatening to shoot a loved one!
> I though that they just had all the fruits out when the forum started but missed apples or something. I'm allowed to complain aren't I? And I wasn't complaining about the mods, I was just saying I wanted a damn apple because I have apples in my town.
> Y'all are taking this way too seriously.



I'm sorry if we interpreted you as someone who's desperate. We're just saying that the admins need a break for now since this is a hard task. We didn't mean to make you look bad.


----------



## Justin

Apples will come.....someday.


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> Apples will come.....someday.



thx justin



Maruchan said:


> Me too.
> A cheerful villager Apple in Silent Hill mode, responding to the aforementioned scolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the my favorite signature, courtesy of member Hirisa XD



you don't find this signature, it finds you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Apples will come.....someday.


Yes right now its with the doctor, thanks jubs.


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Apples will come.....someday.



But until then


----------



## daniduckyface

just curious if there was a chocolate cake restock recently? i was hoping to squeeze it in between my feathers so the line up will be
BF YF CC GF/RF GF/RF (haven't gotten my green feather yet)
my red feather is 12/21


----------



## kassie

I think the last time chocolate cakes were restocked was 12/21 during the Bell Tree Direct.


----------



## daniduckyface

selcouth said:


> I think the last time chocolate cakes were restocked was 12/21 during the Bell Tree Direct.



okay then my line up might still work then C: do you know how many were restocked?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

selcouth said:


> I think the last time chocolate cakes were restocked was 12/21 during the Bell Tree Direct.



Tis correct. Also how did you get so much btb wtf!!!


----------



## kassie

daniduckyface said:


> okay then my line up might still work then C: do you know how many were restocked?



I wanna say like 10-15 all together? Not entirely sure. ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Tis correct. Also how did you get so much btb wtf!!!



Mucho saving :>


----------



## daniduckyface

selcouth said:


> I wanna say like 10-15 all together? Not entirely sure. ^^;



oh geez that will be fun to hunt down. Latest i've seen was 11/22


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Tis correct. Also how did you get so much btb wtf!!!



Ir might've been 25-50 since they said they restocked a lot. Plus another 5 or something which is like 30-55


----------



## kassie

daniduckyface said:


> oh geez that will be fun to hunt down. Latest i've seen was 11/22



D'aw, good luck c: I have one from the restock, but not sure I want to sell it yet ><;


----------



## daniduckyface

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ir might've been 25-50 since they said they restocked a lot. Plus another 5 or something which is like 30-55



hmm and they've raised in value significantly too so i have like 2k more i need to save. looks like my green feather search will go on hold and i'll raise for the cake again

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> D'aw, good luck c: I have one from the restock, but not sure I want to sell it yet ><;



thank you and shoot a PM/VM if you decide to, i only have like 650 BTB right now so i would have to save up a bit more. working on it though


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

selcouth said:


> Mucho saving :>



If I knew you'd get that much I probably shouldn't have tipped you for the ac stuff


----------



## kassie

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If I knew you'd get that much I probably shouldn't have tipped you for the ac stuff



Yeah, told you it was fine not to ^^;


----------



## daniduckyface

Just made my thread..the hunt begins


----------



## Vizionari

selcouth said:


> Yeah, told you it was fine not to ^^;



Woah, how long did it take you to save up that much


----------



## daniduckyface

does anyone know the earliest day the 2014 feathers were available? i might have to trade some of my feathers around to get my line up to work


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> does anyone know the earliest day the 2014 feathers were available? i might have to trade some of my feathers around to get my line up to work



Right when the fair started, that's when all the feathers were in stock, which was November 29, 2014. However I don't know who bought the first feather. I think my pink feather was one of the first 5 pink feathers to be bought, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## daniduckyface

Vizionari said:


> Right when the fair started, that's when all the feathers were in stock, which was November 29, 2014. However I don't know who bought the first feather. I think my pink feather was one of the first 5 pink feathers to be bought, but I'm not entirely sure.



dang so the 11/22 cake i had my eyes on won't work out D: looks like i'm stuck with the range i have already


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> dang so the 11/22 cake i had my eyes on won't work out D: looks like i'm stuck with the range i have already



Oh that's too bad :c What was your original lineup going to be?


----------



## kassie

Vizionari said:


> Woah, how long did it take you to save up that much



7 months. c:


----------



## lazuli

selcouth said:


> 7 months. c:



abd abusing im kidding
probably wise to put most of them away or else people will clutter your VMs asking for tbt

=

this thread was alive during the fair then it had a heart attack and died


----------



## kassie

computertrash said:


> abd abusing im kidding
> probably wise to put most of them away or else people will clutter your VMs asking for tbt
> 
> =
> 
> this thread was alive during the fair then it had a heart attack and died



I wasn't smart enough to think of that like some users aha. 
& I plan to c:

It seems like it usually dies after an event/direct/restock etc.


----------



## lazuli

selcouth said:


> I wasn't smart enough to think of that like some users aha.
> & I plan to c:
> 
> It seems like it usually dies after an event/direct/restock etc.



well DUH. people are hungry for collectibles and as soon as the chance for it is gone, they go too.


----------



## Zane

computertrash said:


> well DUH. people are hungry for collectibles and as soon as the chance for it is gone, they go too.



feed me collectibles


----------



## lazuli

Zane said:


> feed me collectibles



no cant u read.
'do not feed the zoo animals'.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> well DUH. people are hungry for collectibles and as soon as the chance for it is gone, they go too.



Obama wants collectibles too. That's how desperate we got.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Obama wants collectibles too. That's how desperate we got.



?????????????????//
how would you know
_do you live in his basement._


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> ?????????????????//
> how would you know
> _do you live in his basement._



I like to make exaggerations too.

And for an answer to your second question, I never even went to DC in my lifetime.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> I like to make exaggerations too.
> 
> And for an answer to your second question, I never even went to DC in my lifetime.



good for u
ive never been to any other country except mexico and last time i went, i was sick the whole time

=

mods/admins need to bring back the avatar height extension add-on jus sayin


----------



## Justin

computertrash said:


> mods/admins need to bring back the avatar height extension add-on jus sayin



it is a fine wine.

let it sit.


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> it is a fine wine.
> 
> let it sit.



_heck you_


----------



## aleshapie

computertrash said:


> abd abusing im kidding
> probably wise to put most of them away or else people will clutter your VMs asking for tbt
> 
> =
> 
> this thread was alive during the fair then it had a heart attack and died



Ironically, I never get harassed for donations... I used to have it in the ABD...but when you bid on something, people always say "Doesn't look like you have enough...blah, blah, blah"

I am still just super SUPER bummed I did not get a pinwheel...


----------



## lazuli

aleshapie said:


> I am still just super SUPER bummed I did not get a pinwheel...



says 908276187910 other people on this forum. we're all disappointments


----------



## aleshapie

computertrash said:


> says 908276187910 other people on this forum. we're all disappointments



Right! We need a black pinwheel...Pinwheel of Losers!! ... the stick can be broken and it WON'T spin...Bahahahaha!


----------



## lazuli

aleshapie said:


> Right! We need a black pinwheel...Pinwheel of Losers!! ... the stick can be broken and it WON'T spin...Bahahahaha!



make one and stick it in your signature. then you can say you have a loser pinwheel.


----------



## Zane

my loser pinwheel is in my heart


----------



## aleshapie

computertrash said:


> make one and stick it in your signature. then you can say you have a loser pinwheel.



But I am not a digital artist...trust me...

Maybe I can get someone to make one for me!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

aleshapie said:


> I am still just super SUPER bummed I did not get a pinwheel...



Not me, but I wish that I actually won a green pinwheel. I'm not upset, but I can try again next year.


----------



## Blizzard

NM.


----------



## daniduckyface

Oh i completed my line up yesterday and am looking for advice about what i should turn my bottom line into C:


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

The candy equivelents to the feathers and a normal cake in the middle


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may have already said it before, but it never got answered since I posted in the wrong forum. I'm posting it again.

I noticed that some sellers are trying to sell candy collectibles, but nobody really wants to buy the candies, even if they don't own any before. First, they were worth a lot. Then they worth less. Now, even at a low price, they won't buy the candies.

Is there any reason why the candies aren't selling well?


----------



## nard

Apple2012 said:


> I may have already said it before, but it never got answered since I posted in the wrong forum. I'm posting it again.
> 
> I noticed that some sellers are trying to sell candy collectibles, but nobody really wants to buy the candies, even if they don't own any before. First, they were worth a lot. Then they worth less. Now, even at a low price, they won't buy the candies.
> 
> Is there any reason why the candies aren't selling well?



bc a lot of people picked them up at the restocks


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Fuzzling said:


> bc a lot of people picked them up at the restocks



Yeah, I noticed that, but some are trying to get rid of their candies for TBT. They're having no luck, even at a low price. Even those who registered after the Halloween event won't buy.


----------



## daniduckyface

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that, but some are trying to get rid of their candies for TBT. They're having no luck, even at a low price. Even those who registered after the Halloween event won't buy.



yeah i've noticed that too..even the cheap yellows at 50 won't sell which is a shock. i feel bad for the users that are stuck with a ton of them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

daniduckyface said:


> yeah i've noticed that too..even the cheap yellows at 50 won't sell which is a shock. i feel bad for the users that are stuck with a ton of them



Although I don't own any of them, this is why I would discard if I don't want them, but that would be a waste of TBT if I buy them off someone just to help them get TBT but discard the candies. Not only that, but what if I want to earn TBT. Discarding collectibles means TBT Bell value of inventory will drop. But whatever, if you don't want it, and nobody wants it, there's no reason to keep it in circulation. I would feel bad for the collectible.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

daniduckyface said:


> yeah i've noticed that too..even the cheap yellows at 50 won't sell which is a shock. i feel bad for the users that are stuck with a ton of them


Last year I bought the full set for 6.6k (actually cheap for the time), this was before Halloween 2014. It is quite a shock, but I am also happy I have quite the amount of candy now. Perhaps that's why, a lot were restocked.


----------



## lazuli

candies will probably get popular when october nears


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> candies will probably get popular when october nears



That's true too. When a certain event pops up, the hype for the collectibles is huge. But when it's over, especially after a month, it cools down. I'm kinda guessing that feathers won't be hyped as much once the TBT Fair is over by a month.

I was suggesting on my blog a few days ago that they should start doing Valentine's events and have rose collectibles. If they do, roses will probably be overhyped. Then when February ends, their popularity won't be as high.

But I have to say that people have taken a huge deal out of collectibles. I find it entertaining, but now it makes collectibles less fun to get. I really hate to see my interest in collectibles die because of how people get crazy over some collectibles when they are just a bunch of pixels. Yeah, I see how they are valuable, but comparing it to reality, they're nothing.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> That's true too. When a certain event pops up, the hype for the collectibles is huge. But when it's over, especially after a month, it cools down. I'm kinda guessing that feathers won't be hyped as much once the TBT Fair is over by a month.
> 
> I was suggesting on my blog a few days ago that they should start doing Valentine's events and have rose collectibles. If they do, roses will probably be overhyped. Then when February ends, their popularity won't be as high.
> 
> But I have to say that people have taken a huge deal out of collectibles. I find it entertaining, but now it makes collectibles less fun to get. I really hate to see my interest in collectibles die because of how people get crazy over some collectibles when they are just a bunch of pixels. Yeah, I see how they are valuable, but comparing it to reality, they're nothing.



there was a february collectible last year
it was a rose but it literally faded away as the month ended


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> there was a february collectible last year
> it was a rose but it literally faded away as the month ended



Now that is very interesting. Maybe if they do it again, they should keep it permanent and not temporal like the Pokeball golden ticket (the 10 collectible is permanent, but temporarily sold).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I like the idea from last year. You donated bells with a note (who you wanted to give a rose to) to a sweet npc and he would gift your rose to the someone you noted. The rose would fade day by day till it was no more.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Now that is very interesting. Maybe if they do it again, they should keep it permanent and not temporal like the Pokeball golden ticket (the 10 collectible is permanent, but temporarily sold).



OR MAYBE
chocolate heart collectible
like the one isabelle gives you in the game
or whatever its called idk ive never gotten it

but chocolate cake ripoff wow


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

computertrash said:


> OR MAYBE
> chocolate heart collectible
> like the one isabelle gives you in the game
> or whatever its called idk ive never gotten it
> 
> but chocolate cake ripoff wow


Oh man a chocolate heart.... I can only imagine the hype lol. It would be nice if it was gifted in the same way we had with the rose but with a twist perhaps.


----------



## lazuli

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh man a chocolate heart.... I can only imagine the hype lol. It would be nice if it was gifted in the same way we had with the rose but with a twist perhaps.



mayb it can be an unlimited collectible for the month like birthstones


----------



## f11

just a pinwheel left now


----------



## Vizionari

computertrash said:


> mayb it can be an unlimited collectible for the month like birthstones



*drools at the thought


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I like the idea from last year. You donated bells with a note (who you wanted to give a rose to) to a sweet npc and he would gift your rose to the someone you noted. The rose would fade day by day till it was no more.



I actually like my idea more because we don't have valentines collectibles yet. And with hybridization, that sparked another idea.

I also like the chocolate heart idea.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> *drools at the thought


Then here have some chocolate.


----------



## lazuli

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Then here have some chocolate.



what the heck. what the HECK. that was fast
i has a 3/4 view in mind but thats cool too


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Then here have some chocolate.



Now that looks good. I like these GFX artists on TBT.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I actually like my idea more because we don't have valentines collectibles yet. And with hybridization, that sparked another idea.
> 
> I also like the chocolate heart idea.


I guess, but valentines day is giving to the one you love. I like the idea of a collectible that can only be obtain that way.
But if you think there should be a collectible that is all around, I wouldn't mind it. But for a raffle? Seems kinda weird when you think about it.



computertrash said:


> what the heck. what the HECK. that was fast
> i has a 3/4 view in mind but thats cool too


3/4 view?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I guess, but valentines day is giving to the one you love. I like the idea of a collectible that can only be obtain that way.
> But you think there should be a collectible that is all around, I wouldn't mind it. But for a raffle? Seems like weird when you think about it.



Care to get me a golden rose collectible please?


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Now that looks good. I like these GFX artists on TBT.



this isnt really GFX haha
it actually does look like it could be a real collectible tho


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Care to get me a golden rose collectible please?


Now what does a golden rose got to do with valentines day lol.
All I can think of is AC.


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Now what does a golden rose got to do with valentines day lol.
> All I can think of is AC.



Roses are gold now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Now what does a gold rose got to do with valentines day lol.



What does the blue candy have to do with Halloween? A variety of roses in the shop is what I was thinking.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> What does the blue candy have to do with Halloween? A variety of roses in the shop is what I was thinking.


Good point but I want a reason. 
What is the point of this golden rose, why is it here, what is its purpose.

Fine, give me a sec.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Good point but I want a reason.
> 
> Fine, give me a sec.



Gifting golden roses is way better than regular ones.


----------



## lazuli

golden rose message: you are a wilting black rose brought back to life by an ordinary watering can painted gold


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

It's hard making it look gold and not yellow.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's hard making it look gold and not yellow.



It still looks gold to me.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Blahh I tried.


----------



## lazuli

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Blahh I tried.



try making it metallic or a duller more mustard gold. idk.


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Blahh I tried.



Doesn't matter it's perf *_*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

computertrash said:


> try making it metallic or a duller more mustard gold. idk.


Ok here's IDK.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oh, I have another collectible idea. How about you make a magical pink rose collectible? Be sure to send it to Justin in a glass container too.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Oh, I have another collectible idea. How about you make a magical pink rose collectible? Be sure to send it to Justin in a glass container too.







That's it from me. Goodbye.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's it from me. Goodbye.​



Thank you. Now I'm going to gift it to Justin.


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's it from me. Goodbye.​



That is a real beauty.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> That is a real beauty.



I asked Chibi.Hoshi to make that only to make a reference to Beauty and the Beast, where we will send this collectible to Justin.


----------



## Alienfish

Nice rose, that should be Valentine's collectible of the year.

Also smh at some inflations -_-


----------



## Javocado

Was there a temporary Rose collectible last year?
Also, I'm still a little bummed that there was no Red Balloon haha oh well.


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, there was it faded away late February or something.

99 Red Balloons, yis


----------



## lazuli

red balloon makes more sense than green or blue
there were millions of red ones on the banner for crying out loud
floating presents with a red balloon seem more iconic than other balloon colours. mayb because it matched the colour of the present ribbon.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Red.​


Javocado said:


> Was there a temporary Rose collectible last year?
> Also, I'm still a little bummed that there was no Red Balloon haha oh well.


Yes.

Also since this is being asked so much, I will post the collectible here and the frames it had fading day by day.







Noiru said:


> 99 Red Balloons, yis


I love you.


----------



## Zane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Also since this is being asked so much, I will post the collectible here and the frames it had fading day by day.



new favorite collectible daaaaaymn
I'm glad I wasn't here for it tho, it would've been too sad to watch it fade away. ;_;


----------



## Chris

The rose is still listed in inventories but they're greyed out, so it's not possible to make them visible. It almost means you can't see the messages they originally contained or who they were from. I remember one of mine was from *Thunder* and it contained an amusing pun.


----------



## Coach

Tina said:


> The rose is still listed in inventories but they're greyed out, so it's not possible to make them visible. It almost means you can't see the messages they originally contained or who they were from. I remember one of mine was from *Thunder* and it contained an amusing pun.



But you're Tina, you can get a green pinwheel and not even do anything for it except beg your lover for it , surely you can magic them up into our inventories because you love all of us. 

And you are the most helpful member help plz


----------



## Javocado

selling choco cake and party popper on the low
hit ya boy up


----------



## Adventure9

Javocado said:


> selling choco cake and party popper on the low
> hit ya boy up



How much will you give me for my Pokeball?


----------



## Witch

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's hard making it look gold and not yellow.



Wonderful


----------



## device

Haven't been on for three months as some of you may know, when was the last restock?


----------



## kassie

12/21 during the Bell Tree Direct.


----------



## FireNinja1

selcouth said:


> 12/21 during the Bell Tree Direct.



This. All they did though was restock about 40 chocolate cakes IIRC.


----------



## lazuli

oh my god kira is still here???? wow
i remember that fiasco in the tbt collectible chat back in october lmao

=

all these people are sellin collectibles and they get buyers quickly and im here like
????????????????//


----------



## device

I actually just returned today, so much people are rich nowadays. It's crazy.


----------



## device

Well, I asked buuunii to keep the bells and collectibles I had before I left which was stupid of me to do anyway and now she says no. This forum has honestly changed a lot since I left, where are the friendly people? I mean, everyone just seems so rude now, even one of my friends is thinking of leaving. Someone reported their thread for Gaia online selling and she's been banned on there after eight years of being on there, I really don't understand.


----------



## gnoixaim

VanishingKira said:


> Well, I asked buuunii to keep the bells and collectibles I had before I left which was stupid of me to do anyway and now she says no. This forum has honestly changed a lot since I left, where are the friendly people? I mean, everyone just seems so rude now, even one of my friends is thinking of leaving. Someone reported their thread for Gaia online selling and she's been banned on there after eight years of being on there, I really don't understand.



1. I don't get why you would need to give someone your collectibles to keep them "safe" - especially when your account would still have them when you came back.
2. Did she ever agree to give them back to you?


----------



## Sanaki

VanishingKira said:


> Well, I asked buuunii to keep the bells and collectibles I had before I left which was stupid of me to do anyway and now she says no. This forum has honestly changed a lot since I left, where are the friendly people? I mean, everyone just seems so rude now, even one of my friends is thinking of leaving. Someone reported their thread for Gaia online selling and she's been banned on there after eight years of being on there, I really don't understand.



this is ironic


----------



## Campy

VanishingKira said:


> Well, I asked buuunii to keep the bells and collectibles I had before I left which was stupid of me to do anyway and now she says no.


What? Not entirely sure what you're saying here. Did you ask her to hold your bells and collectibles for you while you were taking a break from the site and does she not want to give them back? Or did you give her the bells and collectibles, telling her she could keep them, in which case it would make sense she won't return them?

The forum hasn't really changed in my opinion, some people just suck while the majority fortunately continues to be a friendly bunch. Sounds like you've just had some bad experiences! Which I'm sorry to hear, by the way. But I think you'll find that this is still a really friendly community should you decide to stick around.


----------



## device

I told her to keep them while I take a break from this forum, I purposely said them rude things to just get banned for a while since I felt like I needed a break from the forum. Mia, I didn't know that they would be still there. I thought if I got banned then they'd be gone, so that's why I gave them to her to keep.


----------



## Sanaki

VanishingKira said:


> I told her to keep them while I take a break from this forum, I purposely said them rude things to just get banned for a while since I felt like I needed a break from the forum. Mia, I didn't know that they would be still there. I thought if I got banned then they'd be gone, so that's why *I gave them to her to keep.*



then this is why u cant ask for stuff you gave to people


----------



## device

I didn't, but I didn't give it to keep and she knows that. She even agreed to it before I left, I used to spend fifteen hours or more on this forum and felt like it was my home. Things have changed since then, I'm in danger in real life and people seem to be rude on this forum now. Everyone used to be so close, what happened to that?


----------



## Sanaki

its always been the same?? lol


----------



## device

I literally told her that she can keep five hundred of the bells and even the letters which including the yellow Japanese letter I gave her. Nothing else though.


----------



## FireNinja1

VanishingKira said:


> I literally told her that she can keep five hundred of the bells and even the letters which including the yellow Japanese letter I gave her. Nothing else though.



You just came back like 3 hours ago. Did she say she wasn't going to give them back?


----------



## Sanaki

chill you just got back


----------



## device

Yes, in messages. She just said that I was rude and immature, then surprised at why moderators allowed me back even though I had my time and did it on purpose and quite a few people know that. Then she says that she never agreed to anything, but she did and I'm getting Tina to look through the sent items of hers but apparently they don't look through messages.


----------



## Sanaki

can u relax and handle it on your own instead of just loading up this thread with this problem


----------



## device

She's ignoring my messages, I may as well just go back off this forum. I only came back to get back into collectibles and then sell them once I've got enough, even though I did have. I'm going to see if I can get this account banned and go back to Snype. Since that account has over twenty thousand bells, but I would have liked to have the nineteen thousand bells I had on this account. I guess I could just ask for a new account, then buy animal crossing again and get six thousand bells in less than a week like I did in both of these accounts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Welcome back VanishingKira! You really missed the TBT Fair. You also missed the time that I got the choco cake.


----------



## Lancelot

VanishingKira said:


> I didn't, but I didn't give it to keep and she knows that. She even agreed to it before I left, I used to spend fifteen hours or more on this forum and felt like it was my home. Things have changed since then, I'm in danger in real life and people seem to be rude on this forum now. Everyone used to be so close, what happened to that?



So you came back today and you're judging the majority of this forum on bunnii and, I assume, the other few people you have come across during the time period of less than a day. Seems legit

You seem to be coming across rude and whiney which is basically what you are insinuating everyone is doing.


----------



## device

Monkey D Luffy said:


> So you came back today and you're judging the majority of this forum on bunnii and, I assume, the other few people you have come across during the time period of less than a day. Seems legit
> 
> You seem to be coming across rude and whiney which is basically what you are insinuating everyone is doing.



Everyone is entitled to an opinion I guess, but I'm just here to chat to my friends.


----------



## gnoixaim

VanishingKira said:


> who the *** are you



#inb4ban


----------



## device

gnoixaim said:


> #inb4ban



Reported for bypassing and fake quoting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Monkey D Luffy said:


> So you came back today and you're judging the majority of this forum on bunnii and, I assume, the other few people you have come across during the time period of less than a day. Seems legit
> 
> You seem to be coming across rude and whiney which is basically what you are insinuating everyone is doing.



I know you're not referring to me, but I am rude and whiny 5% of the time on TBT. Most of the time, I am either sweet or neutral.

But can we return to talking about collectibles? Discussing about creating a new account is not allowed here.


----------



## oath2order

VanishingKira said:


> Reported for bypassing and fake quoting.



Its very clear you edited your post. Also i screenshotted it


----------



## device

oath2order said:


> Its very clear you edited your post. Also i screenshotted it



Oh no, I'm so scared. What am I going to do?


----------



## f11

Apple2012 said:


> I know you're not referring to me, but I am rude and whiny 5% of the time on TBT. Most of the time, I am either sweet or neutral.
> 
> But can we return to talking about collectibles? Discussing about creating a new account is not allowed here.


theres nothing wrong about talking about it, aslong as you dont do it. reported for mini-modding jk


----------



## oath2order

VanishingKira said:


> Oh no, I'm so scared. What am I going to do?



Im not about to get infracted again.



Crys said:


> theres nothing wrong about talking about it, aslong as you dont do it. reported for mini-modding jk



Lol crys u so silly


----------



## Sanaki

You sure learned a lot while you were away


----------



## device

Those who are rude to me, I am rude to them. Just how it goes in life.


----------



## Sanaki

?????///

wat... Ur the one insulting tbts community when ur being rude as well


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Let's just go back on topic. I don't like seeing arguments destroy a thread.

I still miss the TBT Fair. I wonder what special collectibles we have this year?


----------



## device

Ahri said:


> ?????///
> 
> wat... Ur the one insulting tbts community when ur being rude as well



I've got my friends here and I know who they are. Well, not friends since friends are real life only but people that are nice to me on the internet.


----------



## Sanaki

I only wanted a white feather from the fair but I wasn't active enough!! Ugh and now I'm having problems finding one for sale :v


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ahri said:


> I only wanted a white feather from the fair but I wasn't active enough!! Ugh and now I'm having problems finding one for sale :v



I thought 25K was enough. Callaway sold one for 33K. And even if you have 50K, nobody wants to sell theirs, including those with more than one white feather.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahri said:


> I only wanted a white feather from the fair but I wasn't active enough!! Ugh and now I'm having problems finding one for sale :v



You seem to have a good amount but people are game code hungry so adding a game to the btb would probably get you it


----------



## Sanaki

Yep it sucks lol I've wanted one for months nowwww

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> You seem to have a good amount but people are game code hungry so adding a game to the btb would probably get you it



I don't have that type of money for pixels zzz


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahri said:


> I don't have that type of money for pixels zzz



I know. I'm still surprised people would pay for a game just for a pixel


----------



## Sanaki

Just I don't know what to do with these bells now lol


----------



## device

Ahri said:


> Just I don't know what to do with these bells now lol



give them to the poor like me


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ahri said:


> Just I don't know what to do with these bells now lol



Try putting them in your ABD for next year as you can keep saving up for giveaways.


----------



## Javocado

Ahri said:


> Just I don't know what to do with these bells now lol



I'll take em fam




Also day 4628164729 and still no red balloon


----------



## device

I just really need tbt for any possible restocks in the future really. Hoping to sell these candies I've got, no one interested though. Might have to sell party popper if I don't get any sales soon, when do you guys think the next restock will be? I'm hoping there will be one on valentines day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> I'll take em fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also day 4628164729 and still no red balloon



Wait until next year.

And instead of Ahri giving you 25,000 TBT, it should be 25 users giving you 1,000 TBT each for being famous on this site.


----------



## Sanaki

VanishingKira said:


> give them to the poor like me



lol yah hell no

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I'll take em fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also day 4628164729 and still no red balloon



k fam i got chu


----------



## device

Ahri said:


> lol yah hell no



Americans really don't understand British people.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

VanishingKira said:


> Americans really don't understand British people.



No, we know how to deal with rude ones.


----------



## badcrumbs

*reaches for Wishy's popcorn*


----------



## device

Wishy_The_Star said:


> No, we know how to deal with rude ones.



Certainly don't know how to give them a chance.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

VanishingKira said:


> Certainly don't know how to give them a chance.



You dont exactly warrent one.


----------



## Sanaki

im srsly gonna cry pls guys stahp

but omg, i agree about the red ballon O: if i could make collectibles hell i'd make like all the streetpass items as collectibles, imagine like a cute little ice cream cone and like *animated bubble wand collectible?*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

VanishingKira said:


> Americans really don't understand British people.



I'm still angry about the taxes during the American Revolution.

Actually, I'm joking. Don't tell Jas0n about what I said.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Ahri said:


> *animated bubble wand collectible?*



This o: ♡


----------



## device

Wishy_The_Star said:


> You dont exactly warrent one.



I've been back for a few hours, and all I've got is people telling me that I'm rude. Well, I did have a few good chats with Europeans earlier today. Seems like Americans are the only problem for me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ahri said:


> im srsly gonna cry pls guys stahp
> 
> but omg, i agree about the red ballon O: if i could make collectibles hell i'd make like all the streetpass items as collectibles, imagine like a cute little ice cream cone and like *animated bubble wand collectible?*



I thought of a glow wand collectible. Actually four. See the StarFall Press for information about it. I said it in the suggestions entry.


----------



## Javocado

Apple2012 said:


> Wait until next year.



Don't you mean this year?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> Don't you mean this year?
> View attachment 82768



Oh, I'm sorry. I meant next fair (TBT Fair 2015)


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> Don't you mean this year?
> View attachment 82768



PLS TELL ME YOU DONT HAVE ALL SORTS OF EMOTES OF URSELF?

thats it we need a jav collectible ill make it right now


----------



## device

When I ask a question about collectibles, people just ignore me. When I post serious posts and actually be nice to people, they just shoot me back down and say that I'm rude.


----------



## Javocado

Ahri said:


> PLS TELL ME YOU DONT HAVE ALL SORTS OF EMOTES OF URSELF?
> 
> thats it we need a jav collectible ill make it right now



I might, but that ain't your business though.


4get Jav for admin
#Jav4Collectible


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

VanishingKira said:


> I've been back for a few hours, and all I've got is people telling me that I'm rude. Well, I did have a few good chats with Europeans earlier today. Seems like Americans are the only problem for me.



Im actually Canadian sooooo


----------



## device

Point is that you're trying to start an argument, you don't care who it is. As long as you get the argument, then you don't care. Well, I don't care about your pathetic life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Im actually Canadian sooooo



You should watch Terrance & Phillip.


----------



## Sanaki

wait ill do it when i get home im on a school computer, but ull all see the jav collectible soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanishingKira said:


> Point is that you're trying to start an argument, you don't care who it is. As long as you get the argument, then you don't care. Well, I don't care about your pathetic life.



easy there biscuit


----------



## lazuli

kira just leave already ok


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> You should watch Terrance & Phillip.



when he was a kid my brother thought we weren't Canadian because our heads didn't flap

I'll be back for that Jav collectible


----------



## gnoixaim

Javocado said:


> Don't you mean this year?
> View attachment 82768





Ahri said:


> PLS TELL ME YOU DONT HAVE ALL SORTS OF EMOTES OF URSELF?
> 
> thats it we need a jav collectible ill make it right now






Javocado said:


> I might, but that ain't your business though.
> View attachment 82769
> 
> 4get Jav for admin
> #Jav4Collectible



Omg, I'm crying right now. LOL. Jav wins at life !!!



VanishingKira said:


> When I ask a question about collectibles, people just ignore me. When I post serious posts and actually be nice to people, they just shoot me back down and say that I'm rude.



That's because all you do is talk about collectibles and that gets boring.


----------



## lazuli

kira: everyone here is so greedy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kira: (wants to sell collectibles for tbt)


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> I might, but that ain't your business though.
> View attachment 82769
> 
> 4get Jav for admin
> #Jav4Collectible



#jav4collectible

preach it


----------



## device

That's why I decided to be rude and get banned from the forum for three months? Even though, my original ban was only a week but I felt like I needed a break since I do spend over fifteen hours a day on here. I don't actually talk about collectibles, I used to care so much about friendship on the internet. There is no friendship on the internet, as my parents said. You only have friends in real life and not on some forum on the internet, that's what I've learned since I was banned. I've certainly changed. How about your friend? Seems like she cares so much about collectibles that she has to be rude and keep them all to herself.


----------



## lazuli

VanishingKira said:


> That's why I decided to be rude and get banned from the forum for three months? Even though, my original ban was only a week but I felt like I needed a break since I do spend over fifteen hours a day on here. I don't actually talk about collectibles, I used to care so much about friendship on the internet. There is no friendship on the internet, as my parents said. You only have friends in real life and not on some forum on the internet, that's what I've learned since I was banned. I've certainly changed. How about your friend? Seems like she cares so much about collectibles that she has to be rude and keep them all to herself.



if you dont care for collectibles then why you makin such a fuss bout not gettin them back


----------



## Sanaki

bruh u got like 25 red candies thoo but


----------



## Kaiaa

computertrash said:


> kira: everyone here is so greedy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> kira: (wants to sell collectibles for tbt)


How about no. Let's not be rude please. On a side note, if you don't like the way someone acts yet it's not against the forum rules, it's best to either ignore them or physically put them on your ignore list. We don't need to talk down about people on the Bell Tree. Whether or not you think someones a hypocrite for their actions does not give you the right to put them down. This is a warning for all of you, not just computertrash. 

Anymore posts like this and you're all getting infractions. I don't tolerate this kind of behavior.


----------



## device

computertrash said:


> kira: everyone here is so greedy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> kira: (wants to sell collectibles for tbt)



Only because I can buy eshop credits with tbt, I need to get this money. As I've said, I need to move away from my current location as I'm in danger really.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Okay, we'll stop arguing.


----------



## lazuli

VanishingKira said:


> Only because I can buy eshop credits with tbt, I need to get this money. As I've said, I need to move away from my current location as I'm in danger really.



you want to buy eshop codes with tbt
then sell them for real $$$
to help you with your problem then???

what danger is this that you speak about


----------



## gnoixaim

VanishingKira said:


> That's why I decided to be rude and get banned from the forum for three months? Even though, my original ban was only a week but I felt like I needed a break since I do spend over fifteen hours a day on here. I don't actually talk about collectibles, I used to care so much about friendship on the internet. There is no friendship on the internet, as my parents said. You only have friends in real life and not on some forum on the internet, that's what I've learned since I was banned. I've certainly changed. How about your friend? Seems like she cares so much about collectibles that she has to be rude and keep them all to herself.



Are you sure you did that on purpose? 

& ffs, stop trying to make buuunii the bad person. She didn't do anything wrong.



VanishingKira said:


> Only because I can buy eshop credits with tbt, I need to get this money. As I've said, I need to move away from my current location as I'm in danger really.



Um, what? How are you going to move by buying eshop credits?


----------



## device

computertrash said:


> you want to buy eshop codes with tbt
> then sell them for real $$$
> to help you with your problem then???
> 
> what danger is this that you speak about



Read my thread where I say that "I'm back" before putting me down, think about others for once. Put yourself in their shoes, maybe you'll actually feel bad for me then and stop being so rude.



gnoixaim said:


> Are you sure you did that on purpose?
> 
> & ffs, stop trying to make buuunii the bad person. She didn't do anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, what? How are you going to move by buying eshop credits?



She only didn't do anything wrong as she is your friend, look at it from another person's view. Someone that isn't her friend. Yes, I'll sell them on ebay. I need to get as much bells as I can so I can buy as much as possible then get a ticket on a train to move to a safer area.


----------



## badcrumbs

VanishingKira said:


> Read my thread where I say that "I'm back" before putting me down,* think about others for once.* Put yourself in their shoes, maybe you'll actually feel bad for me then and stop being so rude.



Why don't we ALL think about EACH OTHER and just be done? There is no resolution here.


I also would like a bubble wand collectible. That would be so adorable.
And #jav4admin yes pls.


----------



## lazuli

VanishingKira said:


> Read my thread where I say that "I'm back" before putting me down, think about others for once. Put yourself in their shoes, maybe you'll actually feel bad for me then and stop being so rude.



ok................i dont go looking at evry part of tbt so EXCUSE ME FOR THAT.
and i already feel terrible for me because im a failure at everything 

i was asking how eshop codes would help you


----------



## Kaiaa

Nice job everyone! You blatantly ignored my warning! Or maybe you all just really wanted infractions?

For now...


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm going to reopen this thread now. I hope we've all learned a little lesson today. Now then, the past is in the past so no more discussing what just happened. You will be suspended if you do.

GET ON TOPIC!


----------



## Sanaki

KAIAA what do u think of an animated bubble wand collectible?

not demanding just wanted to know if u thought it was a cute idea too


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

K so what about that valentine rose thing collectible?


----------



## buuunii

Dude i want a bubble wand collectable. Sounds so cuuuute <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> K so what about that valentine rose thing collectible?



I did talk about that earlier. I also thought of the glow wand collectible for the next TBT Fair.


----------



## badcrumbs

ObeseMudkipz said:


> K so what about that valentine rose thing collectible?



I would love to be able to do a cute little gifting roses thingy. We did that in my high school on Valentines day. It was cute.


----------



## lazuli

really like tha chocolate heart collectible thin we were talking bout like 10-20 pages back.
limited edition streetpass ice cream collectibles. 88888888 tbt each


----------



## Greninja

What about a chocolate heart collectible like the one in New leaf


----------



## device

I think tbt should start an art contest for new collectibles to be made really, maybe the first one for valentines day. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Kaiaa

Ahri said:


> KAIAA what do u think of an animated bubble wand collectible?
> 
> not demanding just wanted to know if u thought it was a cute idea too



You're being demanding!  Lol I think it sounds like an adorable idea!


badcrumbs said:


> I would love to be able to do a cute little gifting roses thingy. We did that in my high school on Valentines day. It was cute.



You're in luck because we did this last year and I'm sure we may do it again this year. (Please don't quote me on that!)


VanishingKira said:


> I think tbt should start an art contest for new collectibles to be made really, maybe the first one for valentines day. What do you guys think about this?



We had one this summer, the ice cream swirl and the popcicle won! Unfortunately, I had to beg to let us be able to do that contest so I know it will be a long while yet before it happens again.


----------



## device

Kaiaa said:


> You're being demanding!  Lol I think it sounds like an adorable idea!
> 
> 
> 
> We had one this summer, the ice cream swirl and the popcicle won! Unfortunately, I had to beg to let us be able to do that contest so I know it will be a long while yet before it happens again.



That's a shame really, it'll make those who like collectibles happy and also enjoyable for those making the collectibles.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

VanishingKira said:


> I think tbt should start an art contest for new collectibles to be made really, maybe the first one for valentines day. What do you guys think about this?



I think there was something like that for the summer collectibles (swirl and popsicle)
But i wasnt here so i cant be sure


----------



## Javocado

I don't know why, but I think the Gold Tool set with a purple background as collectibles would look stellar.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Javocado said:


> I don't know why, but I think the Gold Tool set with a purple background as collectibles would look stellar.



Like the pokeball tickets </3


----------



## device

Javocado said:


> I don't know why, but I think the Gold Tool set with a purple background as collectibles would look stellar.



OMG this is the best idea ever. Then we could have each different tool set. Gold being the rarest to get.


----------



## lazuli

make collectible edits and put them in your sig.
beautiful.


----------



## Javocado

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Like the pokeball tickets </3



I forgot about those


----------



## device

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I think there was something like that for the summer collectibles (swirl and popsicle)
> But i wasnt here so i cant be sure



Yeah, there was. I remember the collectible restock for it.


----------



## Zane

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I think there was something like that for the summer collectibles (swirl and popsicle)
> But i wasnt here so i cant be sure



There was, although I didn't pay attention to it at the time OTL 
here's the thread if u wanna see some of the other entries
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?203156-TBT-Beach-Party-Collectible-Creation-Contest


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Zane said:


> There was, although I didn't pay attention to it at the time OTL
> here's the thread if u wanna see some of the other entries
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?203156-TBT-Beach-Party-Collectible-Creation-Contest



Thanks! Thats great  i do want to take a look

- - - Post Merge - - -

Noooooo omg why didnt sea salt ice cream win


----------



## lazuli

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Thanks! Thats great  i do want to take a look
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Noooooo omg why didnt sea salt ice cream win



THERE WAS SEA SALT ICE CREAM
oooohhh myyy gggoooddd

==

soon everyones gonna make collectibles for everythin in acnl
soon therell be fertilizer collectibles
common bed
unidentified fossil
skinny mushroom
_even sea bass_


----------



## Kaiaa

computertrash said:


> THERE WAS SEA SALT ICE CREAM
> oooohhh myyy gggoooddd
> 
> ==
> 
> soon everyones gonna make collectibles for everythin in acnl
> soon therell be fertilizer collectibles
> common bed
> unidentified fossil
> skinny mushroom
> _even sea bass_



If there was a sea bass collectible, the staff would constantly dish out sea bass to everyone daily and make everyone annoyed lol


----------



## sej

Kaiaa said:


> If there was a sea bass collectible, the staff would constantly dish out sea bass to everyone daily and make everyone annoyed lol



Don't u dare do u know how many times I thought it was a tuna and it was a sea bass.
lol


----------



## lazuli

Kaiaa said:


> If there was a sea bass collectible, the staff would constantly dish out sea bass to everyone daily and make everyone annoyed lol



you get warning? SEA BASS
infraction? SEA BASS
banned? YOUR WHOLE PROFILE IS SEA BASS


----------



## Javocado

Talk about dropping the bass.


----------



## sej

Javocado said:


> Talk about dropping the bass.



'Cause u know I'm all about that bass bout that bass no trouble'
I'm sorry I had to xD


----------



## Greninja

I'd like to see villager collectibles little chibi versions of them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kaiaa said:


> If there was a sea bass collectible, the staff would constantly dish out sea bass to everyone daily and make everyone annoyed lol



If we can discard fish and insect collectibles, we can have the word "release" instead of "discard".


----------



## aleshapie

STILL searching for dem apples! What is the hold up, anyways? It's like they are discriminating against those of us who like APPLES!!


----------



## Javocado

aleshapie said:


> STILL searching for dem apples! What is the hold up, anyways? It's like they are discriminating against those of us who like APPLES!!



I have a feeling they're planting the seeds for apples.


----------



## device

aleshapie said:


> STILL searching for dem apples! What is the hold up, anyways? It's like they are discriminating against those of us who like APPLES!!



I hope they bring out the apple collectibles soon, I love apples. In real life and in the game.


----------



## Gregriii

And lemons?? Y not lemons??


----------



## Lancelot

VanishingKira said:


> I've got my friends here and I know who they are. Well, not friends since friends are real life only but people that are nice to me on the internet.



Ik I shouldn't reply to this as it will most likely cause an argument but, that is the biggest chunk of bullcrap I've ever heard.
 Just because you don't personally know someone in real life, doesn't mean you aren't 'real friends'. Friendship isn't about knowing someone and seeing them face to face/on a daily basis.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Gregriii said:


> And lemons?? Y not lemons??



The difference between apples and lemons is that apples have been a fruit since the Gamecube version. Lemons were only introduced to New Leaf. That, and only five fruits can be local. My local fruit is the cherry, but the cutest fruit is the apple. That's why I want apples on TBT.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> The difference between apples and lemons is that apples have been a fruit since the Gamecube version. Lemons were only introduced to New Leaf. That, and only five fruits can be local. My local fruit is the cherry, but the cutest fruit is the apple. That's why I want apples on TBT.



lemons durians persimmons lychees mangos coconuts and bananas collectibles


----------



## Aradai

Apple2012 said:


> The difference between apples and lemons is that apples have been a fruit since the Gamecube version. Lemons were only introduced to New Leaf. That, and only five fruits can be local. My local fruit is the cherry, but the cutest fruit is the apple. That's why I want apples on TBT.


ur seeming to forget the holiness(? holiness?) of


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> lemons durians persimmons lychees mangos coconuts and bananas collectibles



But just because I said that doesn't mean none of these fruits deserve to be added.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> But just because I said that doesn't mean none of these fruits deserve to be added.



pitfall collectible
sapling collectible
fortune cookie collectible
good luck roll collectible
dandelion collectible
clover collectible
toy hammer collectible
tweeter collectible
glow wand collectibles


----------



## Peisinoe

For Valentine's Day for the collectibles who would want to be my valentine? Taking applications.


----------



## Javocado

S a t a n i said:


> For Valentine's Day for the collectibles who would want to be my valentine? Taking applications.



how about a water bottle collectible to quench your thirst?


----------



## Gregriii

"Banana" Collectible


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> how about a water bottle collectible to quench your thirst?


----------



## Peisinoe

Javocado said:


> how about a water bottle collectible to quench your thirst?




Flock you


----------



## Maruchan

badcrumbs said:


>



Well, it might come in handy when the restock > bathroom....


----------



## nard

//quietly cries considering i cannot buy a jan birthstone


----------



## Skyfall

Maruchan said:


> Well, it might come in handy when the restock > bathroom....



Hilarious.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

badcrumbs said:


>



Y'know what you should put in that bottle?



Pee


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Fuzzling said:


> //quietly cries considering i cannot buy a jan birthstone



Now you have to be my friend lol


----------



## Javocado

I KNEW THIS WAS GONNA TURN INTO WHAT ITS TURNED INTO
ONCE JUBS SEES URINE TROUBLE GUYS


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa said:


> We had one this summer, the ice cream swirl and the popcicle won! Unfortunately, I had to beg to let us be able to do that contest so I know it will be a long while yet before it happens again.



Hey, you never know!!

But I'll admit there was some tough teeth pulling to make that happen. 



Javocado said:


> I don't know why, but I think the Gold Tool set with a purple background as collectibles would look stellar.



I like this idea. A lot.



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Y'know what you should put in that bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> Pee



NO


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Javocado said:


> I KNEW THIS WAS GONNA TURN INTO WHAT ITS TURNED INTO
> ONCE JUBS SEES URINE TROUBLE GUYS



Iseewhatudidthere


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that, but some are trying to get rid of their candies for TBT. They're having no luck, even at a low price. Even those who registered after the Halloween event won't buy.


Just wait till the summer.


----------



## nard

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Now you have to be my friend lol



I LOVE YOU TY


----------



## device

Just got a peach collectible from the shop.


----------



## sej

Wut, I missed it. Wut how
*cries in corner*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

That's a strange restock lol. Why peaches? XD


----------



## Lancelot

Wot, There was a restock? ;u; What a weird time :O


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Awh no i wasnt awake ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

There was 1 choco cake and i missed it omg.


----------



## P.K.

Well that was an unexpected restock...
and I missed it orz


----------



## PrayingMantis10

P.K. said:


> Well that was an unexpected restock...
> and I missed it orz



We all did! I don't randomly check the shop anymore..


----------



## P.K.

PrayingMantis10 said:


> We all did! I don't randomly check the shop anymore..



Same. What a weird time to restock though... probably asleep when it actually happened


----------



## Witch

Take the choco cake


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Witch said:


> Take the choco cake



Did you get it o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg u did ;^;


----------



## device

I had a feeling that something was restocked with the peach collectible, same with the chocolate cake but I was out at the time but for some reason I had a feeling it was restocked at around that time. Strange really, but I've got all day to watch the shop again now rofl.


----------



## Vizionari

That was strange to restock at that time :c


----------



## Ayaya

When will I be ready for a choco cake ;_;


----------



## device

Ayaya said:


> When will I be ready for a choco cake ;_;



I'd also like to get a chocolate cake one day, seems like they restocked a lot in December though so I doubt they'll be restocking anymore for a while.


----------



## daniduckyface

Were peaches restocked too? dang


----------



## device

daniduckyface said:


> Were peaches restocked too? dang



Only one chocolate cake and peach collectible have been restocked today. I was lucky enough to get the peach collectible earlier today, so happy.


----------



## daniduckyface

VanishingKira said:


> Only one chocolate cake and peach collectible have been restocked today. I was lucky enough to get the peach collectible earlier today, so happy.



oh wow only one of each? congrats to you though that's awesome!


----------



## jobby47

When will the next Japanese Letter restock be?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

jobby47 said:


> When will the next Japanese Letter restock be?



When it usually is. At a direct


----------



## Maruchan

jobby47 said:


> When will the next Japanese Letter restock be?





ObeseMudkipz said:


> When it usually is. At a direct



In case you are wondering what a "Direct" is, it's the "Bell Tree Direct".
(yes, it did puzzled me for some time when I first joined)
Here's a most recent one in December 2014:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?249019-Bell-Tree-Direct-12-21-2014

All previous Directs, along with other important & useful info, can be found in The Bulletin Board:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?126-The-Bulletin-Board


----------



## jobby47

So it will announce the restock in Bell Tree Direct?


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> So it will announce the restock in Bell Tree Direct?



There is usually a restock at a Direct; it's better to check the shop first before reading the Direct for the best chance of getting something at the restock. Beware, there's a lot of users checking the shop so ;D


----------



## jobby47

Yeah, I have never actually got something from the shop, so I hope to get something from a restock.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

VanishingKira said:


> Only one chocolate cake and peach collectible have been restocked today. I was lucky enough to get the peach collectible earlier today, so happy.


Wait, one?

Oh my goodness its the blue candy all over again.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, one?
> 
> Oh my goodness its the blue candy all over again.



Omg all them tags.
'candyflavouredtears'
Omg lol
'1restockedatatime'


----------



## Maruchan

jobby47 said:


> Yeah, I have never actually got something from the shop, so I hope to get something from a restock.



Well, seems like you got your first restock & Cherry just now!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

One cherry restocked. What's next? XD


----------



## Hyperpesta

Wow i can remember the blue candy hype.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Wait why are they restocking?


----------



## Maruchan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> One cherry restocked. What's next? XD



Discontinued Pears & Oranges.

I can imagine it'd be quite fun and...empowering to restock one at a time. XD


----------



## Coach

The Hidden Owl said:


> Wait why are they restocking?



idk Just go with it it's more collectibles


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Another hour has passed, I wonder if anything has been restocked...hmmm...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Another hour has passed, I wonder if anything has been restocked...hmmm...



Another bottle to pee in


----------



## Maruchan

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Y'know what you should put in that bottle?
> Pee





Javocado said:


> I KNEW THIS WAS GONNA TURN INTO WHAT ITS TURNED INTO
> ONCE JUBS SEES URINE TROUBLE GUYS





ObeseMudkipz said:


> Another bottle to pee in



Is this your discreet way of telling Justin that you miss him


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Maruchan said:


> Is this your discreet way of telling Justin that you miss him



Yesss I'm bringing it baaack


----------



## Justin

How are you guys today?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Justin said:


> How are you guys today?



Yay it worked

Good now that you're here


----------



## jobby47

Hey Justin.


----------



## jobby47

Have any collectibles been restocked after the Cherry earlier?


----------



## jobby47

Does Bell Tree Direct announce every restock in the shop?


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> Does Bell Tree Direct announce every restock in the shop?



I'm not sure what you mean, but it usually restocks the main shop.


----------



## jobby47

Does it announce all restocks, like earlier there was a cherry restock but it wasn't announced.


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> Does it announce all restocks, like earlier there was a cherry restock but it wasn't announced.



No, it doesn't. Sometimes a restock will come out of nowhere. They're usually small though, like one or two cherries, choco cakes, or peaches.


----------



## jobby47

Oh, ok, thanks.


----------



## sej

A random pink letter just restocked, it is mine!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> A random pink letter just restocked, it is mine!


Looks like one of my friends got something sweet.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Looks like one of my friends got something sweet.



Dawww


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yay there was a yellow letter restocked


----------



## lazuli

nice one sej buying pink and selling for 261TBT profit
=
too random restocks


----------



## kassie

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yay there was a yellow letter restocked



Was there? I thought it was always at 41 lol.


----------



## Javocado

You can restock collectibles, but you can't restock swag.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

selcouth said:


> Was there? I thought it was always at 41 lol.



Nahh I just wanted to see if people would actually believe it was restocked haah


----------



## device

Went to sleep half an hour before the cherry restock, then woke up at 4AM. Nothing happened so went to sleep again at 7AM then missed another restock. I'm just going to try and continue my life, instead of taking away my plans and sleep for collectibles on a forum. Feels like Justin is purposely doing this to me rofl.


----------



## Lancelot

It's not like anyone else missed it Kira :x

Was it really smart basing your life around random 1 collectible restocks in the first place?


----------



## device

bc everyone cares too much about collectibles


----------



## snapdragon

Yay, Feb is here! I've been waiting for the amethyst


----------



## Peisinoe

VanishingKira said:


> Probably not, but I need these collectibles. I'd like to say they are my life really.




Well if they make you happy


----------



## daniduckyface

Oh yeah the february birthstone comes out today..now i gotta save up lol


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

daniduckyface said:


> Oh yeah the february birthstone comes out today..now i gotta save up lol



I wish I could help you out ;^; but im broke helping fuzz lol


----------



## device

I remember that it used to take nearly half of the month just to release a birthstone.


----------



## daniduckyface

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I wish I could help you out ;^; but im broke helping fuzz lol



I appreciate it nevertheless :') i owe a friend some btb too. I have 27 more days though i can do it hopefully


----------



## jobby47

There was a Pink Letter Restock? Dang I want one of those.


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> Oh yeah the february birthstone comes out today..now i gotta save up lol



You're not the only one c':


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> You're not the only one c':



Same.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yayaa restocked a chocolate cake
which is what I would say if it was restocked


----------



## jobby47

They did!


----------



## Ayaya

ONE MORE MONTH TILL MARCH BIRTHSTONE!!! 
alas having 5 of birthstone is not possible


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yayaa restocked a chocolate cake
> which is what I would say if it was restocked



damn I still checked

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> ONE MORE MONTH TILL MARCH BIRTHSTONE!!!
> alas having 5 of birthstone is not possible


That's a shame :'( I'd love to have five of the July birthstones and May ones.


----------



## jobby47

So did they restock a Chocolate Cake?


----------



## daniduckyface

Just curious but the January birthstone is still for sale in the shop, are birthstones of the previous month that are bought on the first of the next month worth more at all?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

jobby47 said:


> So did they restock a Chocolate Cake?



Read my post more carefully bud


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> Just curious but the January birthstone is still for sale in the shop, are birthstones of the previous month that are bought on the first of the next month worth more at all?



I don't know, it depends on the seller and buyer I guess. Birthstones from previous months or last year _might_ be worth more, according to Lassy's guide.


----------



## device

Ayaya said:


> ONE MORE MONTH TILL MARCH BIRTHSTONE!!!
> alas having 5 of birthstone is not possible



It used to be possible, I remember doing the glitch for the November birthstones but then Justin fixed it.


----------



## jobby47

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yayaa restocked a chocolate cake
> which is what I would say if it was restocked



My bad.


----------



## f11

Ugh animated avatar so expensive


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Crys said:


> Ugh animated avatar so expensive



Cycle and sell villagers  got 2000 in a week


----------



## Ayaya

Vizionari said:


> That's a shame :'( I'd love to have five of the July birthstones and May ones.



Yeah :'( I wanted a line up of 5 aquamarines and 5 pearls as those two are my favorite gems... they would look really pretty together too.


----------



## jobby47

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Cycle and sell villagers  got 2000 in a week



2,000!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

jobby47 said:


> 2,000!



Yep. It's pretty fast if you only put up tier ones and twos and usually friends offer more btb then what I'd sell them for


----------



## device

I have managed to get six thousand tbt in two days. I should be able to get more now as well, since I'm back to cycling villagers and selling them for tbt.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Uhm, so how does it work with collectables and TBT and restocks and stuff? I'm a total noob in this area of the site. Why are some collectables always out of stock? Will they ever be restocked?


----------



## Zane

Crys said:


> Ugh animated avatar so expensive



I knOW I can never get it because by the time I have that much I want to spend it on other things. :V


----------



## device

Zane said:


> I knOW I can never get it because by the time I have that much I want to spend it on other things. :V



You buy art quite a bit, don't you?


----------



## jobby47

Arcticfox5 said:


> Uhm, so how does it work with collectables and TBT and restocks and stuff? I'm a total noob in this area of the site. Why are some collectables always out of stock? Will they ever be restocked?



Yeah they will announce it in Bell Tree Direct or just do a random restock.


----------



## Zane

VanishingKira said:


> You buy art quite a bit, don't you?



I don't actually, since I'm too indecisive to commission most of the time.  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Ayaya

Arcticfox5 said:


> Uhm, so how does it work with collectables and TBT and restocks and stuff? I'm a total noob in this area of the site. Why are some collectables always out of stock? Will they ever be restocked?



Collectibles are things you can... collect! I don't think they serve any purpose other than to display on your profile and be proud of yourself for having one (though it recently has other uses too, like buying game codes or art with it) as they are rather hard to get. The collectibles have limited stocks and because many people want them, they're quick to run out. Usually the regular  collectibles are restocked after a direct (or randomly like what's happening now), but there are other ways you can earn them. 

Just last month, we had a Bell Tree Fair to celebrate TBT's 10th anniversary,  and feathers and balloons were available on the shop throughout the event. There are also more events that reward you with a collectible for participating. You can find a list of the collectibles (that are available for trading only) here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-of-suggested-median-prices-for-collectibles

Hope those are the explanation you're looking for!


----------



## Vizionari

Arcticfox5 said:


> Uhm, so how does it work with collectables and TBT and restocks and stuff? I'm a total noob in this area of the site. Why are some collectables always out of stock? Will they ever be restocked?



some collectibles are purposely not in stock; at Bell Tree Direct restocks that is when it's usually restocked. That's what makes some collectibles more valuable than others.


----------



## Prabha

Wait.. So when does the February birthstone come out?
Is it coming out at a specific time today?


----------



## jobby47

Prabha said:


> Wait.. So when does the February birthstone come out?
> Is it coming out at a specific time today?



I was wondering when it comes out too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wonder if another restock is going to happen today.


----------



## Vizionari

Prabha said:


> Wait.. So when does the February birthstone come out?
> Is it coming out at a specific time today?



Sometimes there will be a delay for the birthstone to come out. It has happened a few times before.


----------



## Prabha

Do they usually go out of stock fast for certain birthstones?


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> Sometimes there will be a delay for the birthstone to come out. It has happened a few times before.



So it may come out later today or in a few days.


----------



## daniduckyface

Prabha said:


> Do they usually go out of stock fast for certain birthstones?



There is an unlimited supply of the birthstones


----------



## Prabha

daniduckyface said:


> There is an unlimited supply of the birthstones



Oh. Got it. Thanks to whoever tried to answer my questions ~ c:


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I wish they'd hurry up with these damn birthstones! I want an amethyst with my birthdate timestamp (1/2) And there's only a couple hours left! If I can't find one, I'll be pissed. It will be a whole other year before I get the chance again.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yeaa amethyst is best crystal gem


----------



## jobby47

When will the Amethyst and another restock come?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

jobby47 said:


> When will the Amethyst and another restock come?



No onee knoows. They usually make a banner before directs


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> When will the Amethyst and another restock come?



lol I don't know, just be patient


----------



## jobby47

I wonder when another random restock will happen.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Not sure if its just me, but does anyone remember how much hype the candies were under?


----------



## Vizionari

Hyperpesta said:


> Not sure if its just me, but does anyone remember how much hype the candies were under?



yes, lol

especially the blue candy, which I still don't have :c


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

thoraofasgard said:


> I wish they'd hurry up with these damn birthstones! I want an amethyst with my birthdate timestamp (1/2) And there's only a couple hours left! If I can't find one, I'll be pissed. It will be a whole other year before I get the chance again.


Actually no, August will have the last birthstone. After that, birthstones will no longer be available in the shop. Discontinued, goodbye.
So, this will be your last chance.



Hyperpesta said:


> Not sure if its just me, but does anyone remember how much hype the candies were under?


Ahhh yes. XD


----------



## Javocado

Hyperpesta said:


> Not sure if its just me, but does anyone remember how much hype the candies were under?



Yeah, it was wild.
People were losing sleep and peeing in bottles.
I also met a lot of cool people due to those restocks man.
The candies are such an afterthought now though but I will never forget.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Actually no, August will have the last birthstone. After that, birthstone will no longer be available in the shop. Discontinued, goodbye.
> So, this will be your last chance.



Don't they actually repeat every year?


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Don't they actually repeat every year?



They don't actually. The staff said a while ago that this year would be the last cycle.


----------



## Hyperpesta

I got 11 blue candies total, wish i would have kept them all now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> They don't actually. The staff said a while ago that this year would be the last cycle.



And why is that? I'm actually lucky to get the birthstones I currently own, but I'm curious.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> The candies are such an afterthought now though but I will never forget.


Ditto.* Jubs restock the shop with groups.* We need a candy group to remember the old times.



Apple2012 said:


> Don't they actually repeat every year?


No.... it started in September 2013, this is its second cycle.



Apple2012 said:


> And why is that? I'm actually lucky to get the birthstones I currently own, but I'm curious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


>



Now this makes me wonder about some of the past events repeating. Since birthstones can only go through two cycles, it makes me think that some events like the Halloween event and the TBT Fair won't repeat this year. Maybe that's not true, but by the time it's September again, New Leaf would be a little over two years old in the United States. Maybe new monthly collectibles would come out. But then again, I heard that the collectible craze in 2013 isn't as bad as it is in 2014. I wonder what will it be like in 2015?


----------



## jobby47

Yay Amethyst is here!


----------



## jobby47

I can't wait for another restock, I really want a Chocolate Cake, Peach, and some Japanese Letters.


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> I can't wait for another restock, I really want a Chocolate Cake, Peach, and some Japanese Letters.



Good luck in getting them, just warning you that those collectibles are gone in like, 2 seconds xD


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> Good luck in getting them, just warning you that those collectibles are gone in like, 2 seconds xD



I can hope.


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> I can hope.



Same. ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Starting from the september restock I always managed to get a chocolate cake except for the October direct because I was dead asleep -,- guess my wifi is pretty fast when it comes to restocks


----------



## jobby47

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Starting from the september restock I always managed to get a chocolate cake except for the October direct because I was dead asleep -,- guess my wifi is pretty fast when it comes to restocks



Lucky! I wish I could get a Chocolate Cake.


----------



## device

I've managed to get quite a few candies in the past, as you can see. Then I got a lot of ice cream swirls on my old account, but was new to the collectible scene back then so didn't know which collectibles to get. Then I got a peach collectible two days ago now, but I know what collectibles to get now so I should be better at restocks really. When I catch them anyway.


----------



## jobby47

The only item from the shop that I have been able to snatch was a Cherry yesterday.


----------



## lazuli

Hyperpesta said:


> I got 11 blue candies total, wish i would have kept them all now



;-;

=

halloween was a crazy time


----------



## gnoixaim

Hyperpesta said:


> I got 11 blue candies total, wish i would have kept them all now



I wish you kept them too ;///
#weweretwinsatonepoint


----------



## Justin

I'm working on a sort of collectible guide/FAQ sticky, any suggestions on what to cover or include?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why can birthstones be gifted only once?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

What are Collectibles?
What uses do they have?
How do I obtain Collectibles?
How do I change the order of my collectibles?
Why are certain collectibles always sold out in the shop?

That's what I got at the top of my head you could add.


----------



## nard

Justin said:


> I'm working on a sort of collectible guide/FAQ sticky, any suggestions on what to cover or include?



How about Lassy's suggested prices for collectibles?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Fuzzling said:


> How about Lassy's suggested prices for collectibles?



That's privatized (owned by the non-staff members). The mods don't control the market. You guys do.


----------



## Peisinoe

Fuzzling said:


> How about Lassy's suggested prices for collectibles?




I don't think they will. If they do put that then its stating that the mods/admins agree with the pricing and they won't get into TBTB economics. We essentially set the rates and the prices for the collectibles. 

Once they get involved it gets a whole lot messier and more issues will arise.


----------



## Ayaya

Maybe a guide on how to determine the price when selling? I think people have been asking that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Another thing to add to FAQ:

Do you take collectible suggestions? Why or why not?


----------



## KiloPatches

Will +1, +2 and +3 Images to your Signature be restocked? And Adding a Group be restocked?


----------



## kassie

The +images won't be restocked because you can now do that without the add-on.

I've heard several people saying don't count on the groups restocking anytime soon.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KiloPatches said:


> Will +1, +2 and +3 Images to your Signature be restocked? And Adding a Group be restocked?


The "Signature Image Limit add ons" will not be restocked again.
Groups, no idea. They were restocked a long while ago from the _last or so direct???_ from what I remember.



selcouth said:


> The +images won't be restocked because you can now do that without the add-on.


No. The limit has been 4. The add ons add 5, 6, and 7.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Darn I was hoping to liven up my siggy a bit more but i guess not  :'(


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Darn I was hoping to liven up my siggy a bit more but i guess not  :'(


You could make the balloons and Jiratchi into one image (gif). I'm sure buuunii won't mind. Heck, I could do that for you in 2 mins if I was on my art computer.

Or you could use an image randomizer.


----------



## jobby47

I really want a Green Mori Japanese letter collectible.


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> I really want a Green Mori Japanese letter collectible.



That reminded me when I sold my teal letter. I kind of regret doing that ;-;


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> That reminded me when I sold my teal letter. I kind of regret doing that ;-;


At least you had a letter.


----------



## lazuli

@ppl who got physical tbt fair prizes:
who wants to start an irl white feather club


----------



## Zane

computertrash said:


> @ppl who got physical tbt fair prizes:
> who wants to start an irl white feather club



can i join with my fraudulent dollar store feather pls


----------



## lazuli

Zane said:


> can i join with my fraudulent dollar store feather pls



NO
NO NO NO

these feathers hav to hav been caressed gently by jeremys hands


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

computertrash said:


> @ppl who got physical tbt fair prizes:
> who wants to start an irl white feather club


I did.


----------



## Ragdoll

Would like to know how much the Easter Eggs are worth atm .----.


----------



## kassie

You could check out *Lassy's guide* for suggestion on prices.


----------



## Ragdoll

selcouth said:


> You could check out *Lassy's guide* for suggestion on prices.



oooo alrighty thank you c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Judging from my experience, I notice what's high in demand right now.

Candies aren't that popular right now, and I don't see any buying TBT Fair collectible threads in the TBT Marketplace, but I know what people want more: art and game codes. I never saw art have a higher demand than collectibles. If you have anything to say if I'm wrong or not clear enough, I would like to see your point.


----------



## device

Apple2012 said:


> Judging from my experience, I notice what's high in demand right now.
> 
> Candies aren't that popular right now, and I don't see any buying TBT Fair collectible threads in the TBT Marketplace, but I know what people want more: art and game codes. I never saw art have a higher demand than collectibles. If you have anything to say if I'm wrong or not clear enough, I would like to see your point.



Well, I did sell ten red candies yesterday but that's probably because I sold them at ten tbt more than the shop price. I see a lot of white feather buyers, then the occasional balloon buyer but they aren't as popular really. I see a lot of art and game codes around nowadays.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Judging from my experience, I notice what's high in demand right now.
> 
> Candies aren't that popular right now, and I don't see any buying TBT Fair collectible threads in the TBT Marketplace, but I know what people want more: art and game codes. I never saw art have a higher demand than collectibles. If you have anything to say if I'm wrong or not clear enough, I would like to see your point.


I didn't really expect a lot of people to offer on my thread about trading, so you never know ;/


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> Judging from my experience, I notice what's high in demand right now.
> 
> Candies aren't that popular right now, and I don't see any buying TBT Fair collectible threads in the TBT Marketplace, but I know what people want more: art and game codes. I never saw art have a higher demand than collectibles. If you have anything to say if I'm wrong or not clear enough, I would like to see your point.



I think there's still a lot of buyers looking for white feathers, pinwheels and pink feathers but after several weeks without any sellers their threads are rarely bumped or given up on altogether. Game codes are huge right now for obvious reasons.. I'd hurl myself into the competition if I had more tbt lol
And candies are the best y'all are missing out.


----------



## Alienfish

I hope this code craze dies down shortly. I live in Sweden and we never had Club nintendo as for the EU version...  And since noone seems to have a Vita here and people hardly wants pure BTB for their White feather collectible it seems hopeless to even get one. If you are willing to sell yours, contact me for all means.


----------



## daniduckyface

disregard this


----------



## Justin

Noiru said:


> I hope this code craze dies down shortly. I live in Sweden and we never had Club nintendo as for the EU version...  And since noone seems to have a Vita here and people hardly wants pure BTB for their White feather collectible it seems hopeless to even get one. If you are willing to sell yours, contact me for all means.



The codes won't exist at all soon anyway, that's why there's this craze.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> The codes won't exist at all soon anyway, that's why there's this craze.



Yeah, I know that. I just love how everyone joins it I guess. Thanks for the sub-forum btw.


----------



## Justin

Noiru said:


> Yeah, I know that. I just love how everyone joins it I guess. Thanks for the sub-forum btw.



Haha well I did get the idea after seeing your post in here, so you can give yourself some credit for making it happen! Good luck on your White feather hunt.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> Haha well I did get the idea after seeing your post in here, so you can give yourself some credit for making it happen! Good luck on your White feather hunt.



Haha, awesome  Thank you as well


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Justin said:


> Haha well I did get the idea after seeing your post in here, so you can give yourself some credit for making it happen! Good luck on your White feather hunt.



Can I steal your yoshi egg ;o thaanks~ lol


----------



## penguins

hi idk this might be a dumb question but i just wanna make sure
was there a shop restock between 06-09-2014 and 10-19-2014?
just bc i'm trying to get my future peach to go between two cherries so i just wanted to check 
uh yeah okay thank you!


----------



## device

There was a restock on 09-09-2014. That included a peach collectible restock.


----------



## penguins

VanishingKira said:


> There was a restock on 09-09-2014. That included a peach collectible restock.



oh great great okay thanks!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

If anyones interested in a blue balloon collectible you can PM or VM me ^^


----------



## nard

Wishy_The_Star said:


> If anyones interested in a blue balloon collectible you can PM or VM me ^^



is it freeeeeee or monies??


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Its monnies sorry ;^;


----------



## nard

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Its monnies sorry ;^;



if only i had the monniieeessss


----------



## jobby47

Have there been any Cyan Japanese Letter or Cherry restocks after 1-31-15?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Okay, so somebody said on The Woods forum, that they're all getting a bunch of exclusive collectables for working out the map pieces (all perfect fruits and an apple only for them) Can anybody confirm this?



Spoiler:  mini rant



If it's true, it seems kinds unfair... I mean, the only reason I didn't get one is because I wasn't going to pay like $15 for shipping when it's free to most people and the prize is supposed to be free... (Plus it just doesn't seem worth it for $15). 
It kinda feels like we're being punished for not getting a prize pack, by not being allowed access to collectables. It's bad enough that re-stocks are always in the middle of the night, so I always miss out on them, but not even getting a chance? It doesn't seem fair.
And don't just reply with something stupid like 'Stop complaining, it's all fair blah, blah blah'.


----------



## nard

thoraofasgard said:


> Okay, so somebody said on The Woods forum, that they're all getting a bunch of exclusive collectables for working out the map pieces (all perfect fruits and an apple only for them) Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  mini rant
> 
> 
> 
> If it's true, it seems kinds unfair... I mean, the only reason I didn't get one is because I wasn't going to pay like $15 for shipping when it's free to most people and the prize is supposed to be free... (Plus it just doesn't seem worth it for $15).
> It kinda feels like we're being punished for not getting a prize pack, by not being allowed access to collectables. It's bad enough that re-stocks are always in the middle of the night, so I always miss out on them, but not even getting a chance? It doesn't seem fair.
> And don't just reply with something stupid like 'Stop complaining, it's all fair blah, blah blah'.





Spoiler: mini rant as well



i agree with you. I was more with the events than the prizes/collectibles, but if I knew this would happen i probably wouldve gotten a prize pack


----------



## Alienfish

Mini rant: I assume 35k in a combination of pure BTB and/or item codes as for now. I guess that is a very assumable price since it seems very ridiculous as for how many feather actually out. I could understand if it was an one-time only collectible or just special.. but really. RIP BTB


----------



## gnoixaim

Noiru said:


> Mini rant: I assume 35k in a combination of pure BTB and/or item codes as for now. I guess that is a very assumable price since it seems very ridiculous as for how many feather actually out. I could understand if it was an one-time only collectible or just special.. but really. RIP BTB



Are you talking about the white feather collectible?


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> Are you talking about the white feather collectible?



Yes the one that goes under your avatars. And since we never had CN nor do I own games it's pretty much hopeless since I probably won't get 35k anytime soon and this hype will be up and CN is gone. Funny thing they seem to be more in rotation than most other feathers even if we had a more limited chance to get them (unless you had the NL game then you could get the feather(s) fast or won/2/3 a contest).


----------



## Zane

Mini rant: I got outbid on eBay. 

i'm confused by the Woods board


----------



## kassie

Zane said:


> Mini rant: I got outbid on eBay.
> 
> i'm confused by the Woods board



Oh, so I'm not the only one then lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

thoraofasgard said:


> Okay, so somebody said on The Woods forum, that they're all getting a bunch of exclusive collectables for working out the map pieces (all perfect fruits and an apple only for them) Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  mini rant
> 
> 
> 
> If it's true, it seems kinds unfair... I mean, the only reason I didn't get one is because I wasn't going to pay like $15 for shipping when it's free to most people and the prize is supposed to be free... (Plus it just doesn't seem worth it for $15).
> It kinda feels like we're being punished for not getting a prize pack, by not being allowed access to collectables. It's bad enough that re-stocks are always in the middle of the night, so I always miss out on them, but not even getting a chance? It doesn't seem fair.
> And don't just reply with something stupid like 'Stop complaining, it's all fair blah, blah blah'.



Yeah, it kinda sounds unfair too, but I wouldn't recommend being jealous at all. It's okay to complain, just don't get too jealous.


----------



## Alienfish

To be honest I didn't really care much about the pre-Woods opening for the prize packs winners, let them have fun


----------



## gnoixaim

Noiru said:


> Yes the one that goes under your avatars. And since we never had CN nor do I own games it's pretty much hopeless since I probably won't get 35k anytime soon and this hype will be up and CN is gone. Funny thing they seem to be more in rotation than most other feathers even if we had a more limited chance to get them (unless you had the NL game then you could get the feather(s) fast or won/2/3 a contest).



I didn't win any of the contests and I was able to get the white feather. You just had to make sure you were on top of your game with the events. I lost sleep over this damn pixel, lmao.



Zane said:


> Mini rant: I got outbid on eBay.
> 
> i'm confused by the Woods board



This Friday is the 13th


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> I didn't win any of the contests and I was able to get the white feather. You just had to make sure you were on top of your game with the events. I lost sleep over this damn pixel, lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> This Friday is the 13th



Yes I know, but unless you were good at mirror images or had the game it was pretty much impossible.


----------



## gnoixaim

Noiru said:


> Yes I know, but unless you were good at mirror images or had the game it was pretty much impossible.



I dunno, it's an animal crossing.... so it's pretty much expected. Lol


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

selcouth said:


> Oh, so I'm not the only one then lol.



The Woods is a board for people who got physical prizes after the fair. They all got sent a puzzle map piece, and they have to put them together to make words and find the 'treasure' (Which is apparently a bunch of collectables that only they have access to, 1 word= 1 piece of treasure for everyone.) And it's been open for a week for those who get prizes, but has not been opened for public viewing (we can't comment or anything)
Basically it means that if you got a irl prize (Which some didn't because we're not American and weren't going to pay a load of money for shipping...) You get access to a bunch of exclusive collectables for free.

(I am happy for them, but it doesn't mean it's fair...)


----------



## gnoixaim

thoraofasgard said:


> The Woods is a board for people who got physical prizes after the fair. They all got sent a puzzle map piece, and they have to put them together to make words and find the 'treasure' (Which is apparently a bunch of collectables that only they have access to, 1 word= 1 piece of treasure for everyone.) And it's been open for a week for those who get prizes, but has not been opened for public viewing (we can't comment or anything)
> Basically it means that if you got a irl prize (Which some didn't because we're not American and weren't going to pay a load of money for shipping...) You get access to a bunch of exclusive collectables for free.
> 
> (I am happy for them, but it doesn't mean it's fair...)



Mmm, it's not _just_ for people who got a prize pack. The mods/admins put up the Woods anytime around Friday the 13th or Halloween....or anything spooky : )


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Noiru said:


> Yes I know, but unless you were good at mirror images or had the game it was pretty much impossible.



I managed to get it and I only got one mirror and no contests... I also got the baking thing after I got the pinwheel. I just preferred the look of the pinwheel to the white feather, though looking back, the feather may have been a better choice...

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Mmm, it's not _just_ for people who got a prize pack. The mods/admins put up the Woods anytime around Friday the 13th or Halloween....or anything spooky : )



Yeah, but this whole map thing and the prizes that come from it are *just* for people who got IRL items...


----------



## Coach

thoraofasgard said:


> Okay, so somebody said on The Woods forum, that they're all getting a bunch of exclusive collectables for working out the map pieces (all perfect fruits and an apple only for them) Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  mini rant
> 
> 
> 
> If it's true, it seems kinds unfair... I mean, the only reason I didn't get one is because I wasn't going to pay like $15 for shipping when it's free to most people and the prize is supposed to be free... (Plus it just doesn't seem worth it for $15).
> It kinda feels like we're being punished for not getting a prize pack, by not being allowed access to collectables. It's bad enough that re-stocks are always in the middle of the night, so I always miss out on them, but not even getting a chance? It doesn't seem fair.
> And don't just reply with something stupid like 'Stop complaining, it's all fair blah, blah blah'.





Fuzzling said:


> Spoiler: mini rant as well
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with you. I was more with the events than the prizes/collectibles, but if I knew this would happen i probably wouldve gotten a prize pack





thoraofasgard said:


> The Woods is a board for people who got physical prizes after the fair. They all got sent a puzzle map piece, and they have to put them together to make words and find the 'treasure' (Which is apparently a bunch of collectables that only they have access to, 1 word= 1 piece of treasure for everyone.) And it's been open for a week for those who get prizes, but has not been opened for public viewing (we can't comment or anything)
> Basically it means that if you got a irl prize (Which some didn't because we're not American and weren't going to pay a load of money for shipping...) You get access to a bunch of exclusive collectables for free.
> 
> (I am happy for them, but it doesn't mean it's fair...)





> Yeah, but this whole map thing and the prizes that come from it are *just* for people who got IRL items...



Lol you guy do realise I was just joking about that, right? <.<

But if I'm correct then that'll be good too


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> I didn't win any of the contests and I was able to get the white feather. You just had to make sure you were on top of your game with the events. I lost sleep over this damn pixel, lmao.
> 
> This Friday is the 13th



oooH I didn't know they opened it for that, how spooky ~( o vo)~
and yeah I could have easily gotten the white feather, there was still like 10 left when I had 25 tickets and I didn't win jack-anything (but did enter all the events I could huehue)


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> I dunno, it's an animal crossing.... so it's pretty much expected. Lol



Eh, yeah wish they'd have more non AC events though. Oh well I hope someone sometime will sell me one.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Coach said:


> Lol you guy do realise I was just joking about that, right? <.<
> 
> But if I'm correct then that'll be good too



Either way, you're still getting extra prizes for working out the words! xD


----------



## lazuli

bruh nobody said anythin bout apple collectibles or special stuff in the woods board
its all very vague
op says that if we work together, well get a treasure to share amongst each other and thats it
we've been at this for a while and only now are things progressing

apple collectible hype probably surfaced bc of some stickers that some people found in their packs


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

thoraofasgard said:


> Okay, so somebody said on The Woods forum, that they're all getting a bunch of exclusive collectables for working out the map pieces (all perfect fruits and an apple only for them) Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  mini rant
> 
> 
> 
> If it's true, it seems kinds unfair... I mean, the only reason I didn't get one is because I wasn't going to pay like $15 for shipping when it's free to most people and the prize is supposed to be free... (Plus it just doesn't seem worth it for $15).
> It kinda feels like we're being punished for not getting a prize pack, by not being allowed access to collectables. It's bad enough that re-stocks are always in the middle of the night, so I always miss out on them, but not even getting a chance? It doesn't seem fair.
> And don't just reply with something stupid like 'Stop complaining, it's all fair blah, blah blah'.





Fuzzling said:


> Spoiler: mini rant as well
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with you. I was more with the events than the prizes/collectibles, but if I knew this would happen i probably wouldve gotten a prize pack





thoraofasgard said:


> The Woods is a board for people who got physical prizes after the fair. They all got sent a puzzle map piece, and they have to put them together to make words and find the 'treasure' (Which is apparently a bunch of collectables that only they have access to, 1 word= 1 piece of treasure for everyone.) And it's been open for a week for those who get prizes, but has not been opened for public viewing (we can't comment or anything)
> Basically it means that if you got a irl prize (Which some didn't because we're not American and weren't going to pay a load of money for shipping...) You get access to a bunch of exclusive collectables for free.
> 
> (I am happy for them, but it doesn't mean it's fair...)


First off, I think you are forgetting the prize pack (letter) that was free for worldwide shipping.

And collectibles, no one knows. The treasure is still a secret. This is for fun and it was mentioned when buying physical items during the fair that something special would be adding but you would only find out when you receive the item in the mail. And boy it was a surprise!

There is nothing about apples or perfect fruit. Perfect fruit Couch was joking around and the apple is just referring to the collectible sticker (leak).


----------



## lazuli

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> First off, I think you are confusing it for the other prizes. The prize pack (letters) was free for worldwide shipping.
> 
> And collectibles, no one knows. The treasure is still a secret. This is for fun and it was mentioned when buying physical items during the fair that something special would be adding but you would only find out when you receive the item in the mail. And boy it was a surprise!
> 
> There is nothing about apples or perfect fruit. Perfect fruit Couch was joking around and the apple is just referring to the collectible sticker (leak).



very surprise, much wow

im laughin at the people getting upset
we dont even know what we're getting yet


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

computertrash said:


> very surprise, much wow
> 
> im laughin at the people getting upset
> we dont even know what we're getting yet


They know as much as we do.

Also, are you expecting Doge to pop out there?


----------



## lazuli

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> They know as much as we do.
> 
> Also, are you expecting Doge to pop out there?








PERHAPS


----------



## Coach

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> They know as much as we do.
> 
> Also, are you expecting Doge to pop out there?



Doge collectibles confirmed


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My contribution to the rant:

I know we may be upset that the ones with the prize pack get the exclusives and not us, but it's the way life goes. This is something special for the ones who got the prize pack. Also, I doubt they get the apples and perfect fruit. And besides, real life items matter more than virtual items. Even if I enjoy the rare collectibles on TBT, I like my light-up party items I have at home. Everyone gets something special, and you can't have special stuff all the time.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> My contribution to the rant:
> 
> I know we may be upset that the ones with the prize pack get the exclusives and not us, but it's the way life goes. This is something special for the ones who got the prize pack. Also, I doubt they get the apples and perfect fruit. And besides, real life items matter more than virtual items. Even if I enjoy the rare collectibles on TBT, I like my light-up party items I have at home. Everyone gets something special, and you can't have special stuff all the time.



perfect fruit are very unlikely (chaos.png)
however i think apple getting released in the near future is plausible (maybe) 
the apple collectible does look p nice

#applehype


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> perfect fruit are very unlikely (chaos.png)
> however i think apple getting released in the near future is plausible (maybe)
> the apple collectible does look p nice
> 
> #applehype



Do you want an Apple2012 collectible instead?


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Do you want an Apple2012 collectible instead?



nah bruh


----------



## jobby47

How much TBT does the Creepy doll collectible sell for?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jobby47 said:


> How much TBT does the Creepy doll collectible sell for?



None. Everyone who owns a weird doll collectible is more unlikely going to sell theirs.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

jobby47 said:


> How much TBT does the Creepy doll collectible sell for?


No one knows. It's very rare and most users that have them are inactive now.


----------



## jobby47

I hope I can get one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jobby47 said:


> I hope I can get one.



They are exclusive to Halloween 2012. They won't come back.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

jobby47 said:


> I hope I can get one.


Dude, your not going to get it for 20 tbt bells.

The collectible was obtained in 2012.


----------



## jobby47

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Dude, your not going to get it for 20 tbt bells.
> 
> The collectible was obtained in 2012.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Dude, your not going to get it for 20 tbt bells.
> 
> The collectible was obtained in 2012.



You can't even get one for 100,000 TBT.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

jobby47 said:


> Ok, thanks.





Apple2012 said:


> You can't even get one for 100,000 TBT.


Sigh. Dude. No one knows much it is worth because of how limited it is, how old it is, and the amount of inactive users that have it. It might be even rarer than the White Feather.


----------



## jobby47

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sigh. Dude. No one knows much it is worth because of how limited it is, how old it is, and the amount of inactive users that have it. It might be even rarer than the White Feather.



Ok, dang it, I really wanted that collectible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sigh. Dude. No one knows much it is worth because of how limited it is, how old it is, and the amount of inactive users that have it. It might be even rarer than the Golden Egg collectible.



There. I fixed your post. I agree on this.


----------



## Aradai

Apple2012 said:


> There. I fixed your post. I agree on this.



ofc it's rarer there's only one and it belongs to a former user


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Aradai said:


> ofc it's rarer there's only one and it belongs to a former user



I edited Chibi.Hoshi's quote to exaggerate on how rare the weird doll collectible is. Yeah, I know that there's only one golden egg on this site, but it's still rarer than the white feather.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I edited Chibi.Hoshi's quote to exaggerate on how rare the weird doll collectible is. Yeah, I know that there's only one golden egg on this site, but it's still rarer than the white feather.


There is actually two. Depends if ghosty still has it, or its hidden.


----------



## Zulehan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> And collectibles, no one knows. The treasure is still a secret. This is for fun and it was mentioned when buying physical items during the fair that something special would be adding but you would only find out when you receive the item in the mail. And boy it was a surprise!


I already got my treasure in the mail.

< Really like stickers.


----------



## Justin

thoraofasgard said:


> Okay, so somebody said on The Woods forum, that they're all getting a bunch of exclusive collectables for working out the map pieces (all perfect fruits and an apple only for them) Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  mini rant
> 
> 
> 
> If it's true, it seems kinds unfair... I mean, the only reason I didn't get one is because I wasn't going to pay like $15 for shipping when it's free to most people and the prize is supposed to be free... (Plus it just doesn't seem worth it for $15).
> It kinda feels like we're being punished for not getting a prize pack, by not being allowed access to collectables. It's bad enough that re-stocks are always in the middle of the night, so I always miss out on them, but not even getting a chance? It doesn't seem fair.
> And don't just reply with something stupid like 'Stop complaining, it's all fair blah, blah blah'.



I won't comment on specifics of The Woods or potential collectible prizes yet as it's not over. Actually, just will confirm/point out:


Yes, there is treasure (prizes) for the owners of the Prize Pack if/when they complete the words. Information on that can be found by clicking here.
There is no official information on what the treasure is. Any information you see is just speculation by other members! (such as the perfect fruits!) Suffice to say, we're not gonna hand out free white feathers or anything _too_ crazy, but the participants should still be very pleased with what we have planned. (although I'd hope they're already happy with the Prize Pack itself!)
I totally get being disappointed about missing out on something. That said, we really wanted to blow away the Prize Pack purchasers with something completely unexpected and I definitely think we delivered there. I'll tell you that even _I_ didn't know the exact plans for the contents until after the Fair ended, and personally I expected much less so I had concerns myself that we may been setting expectations too high or hyping up something that didn't hold its weight. I'm sure I'm not the only one who was just expecting some stickers and a crummy beautiful drawing. 

Anyway, the main point of this post: I'd like to point out that the Prize Pack was available for *free worldwide shipping* as it is just an envelope, not a parcel where international shipping is a substantial added cost. We had members from Canada, Europe, and even Asia receive the prize pack without any shipping charges.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Im so excited to see what people get out of the woods! Ive been tracking it here and there and its honestly one of the best ideas Ive seen! So cute and fun ♡ good job admins/mods!


----------



## Javocado

bring back toothpaste for woods reward
- jav circa 2015


----------



## gnoixaim

Javocado said:


> bring back toothpaste for woods reward
> - jav circa 2015



I'll sell it to you for 10k.


----------



## Alienfish

bring back white feather for friday


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

gnoixaim said:


> I'll sell it to you for 10k.



Its giftable ;o; ??


----------



## device

gnoixaim said:


> I'll sell it to you for 10k.



Yeah, I literally spent eight hundred tbt on it. Oh and I just came on and noticed that one peach collectible has been restocked, what time was this?


----------



## Javocado

gnoixaim said:


> I'll sell it to you for 10k.



Deal.
You gotta stay minty fresh in this collectible game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would actually like a peach collectible. I may be low in bells, but I'll save up for a peach collectible.

Now the apple is my dream collectible. That I'll need to wait until the next direct.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I would actually like a peach collectible. I may be low in bells, but I'll save up for a peach collectible.
> 
> Now the apple is my dream collectible. That I'll need to wait until the next direct.



It's cool, I prefer the fair ones though


----------



## gnoixaim

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Its giftable ;o; ??


It was giftable during Halloween, it cured anyone that had cavities from the dark candy ;DDD



Javocado said:


> Deal.
> You gotta stay minty fresh in this collectible game.



ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> bring back toothpaste for woods reward
> - jav circa 2015


----------



## Ragdoll

Chibi.Hoshi said:


>



oh mY GDO WHY IM CRIE


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


>



Oh man I forgot I made that haha this is a gem


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Oh man I forgot I made that haha this is a gem


This is what I always think about when I think of that toothpaste, and 10k lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question for those who attended both the 2013 and 2014 TBT Fair:

Which one was better: 2013 or 2014 TBT Fair? I can tell that the '14 fair was better judging by what's going on, but I wish that I joined this site earlier when people didn't take collectibles that big of a deal back then.


----------



## Kammeh

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question for those who attended both the 2013 and 2014 TBT Fair:
> 
> Which one was better: 2013 or 2014 TBT Fair? I can tell that the '14 fair was better judging by what's going on, but I wish that I joined this site earlier when people didn't take collectibles that big of a deal back then.



I think I liked the 2013 fair better, to be honest.
The house of mirrors was easier.
I liked the themes for the contests more than 2014's themes.
I also loved the spin the wheel game, which they didn't do this time around. </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kammeh said:


> I think I liked the 2013 fair better, to be honest.
> The house of mirrors was easier.
> I liked the themes for the contests more than 2014's themes.
> I also loved the spin the wheel game, which they didn't do this time around. </3



That kinda sounds like 2013's fair was better, but I like 2014's prizes more. Did we have green pinwheels and balloons last year? No. And I can tell (despite joining in 2014) because when I first saw the shop, it said that "0" were sold.


----------



## Coach

Kammeh said:


> I think I liked the 2013 fair better, to be honest.
> The house of mirrors was easier.
> I liked the themes for the contests more than 2014's themes.
> I also loved the spin the wheel game, which they didn't do this time around. </3



What was spin the wheel like?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If you want to know the truth, I actually do wish that I have a green pinwheel and/or rainbow feather, but I didn't join the contests for the sole purpose of the rainbow feather. What I wanted more than anything on this site now is a lot of TBT Bells. Getting in the top three had a side prize of more tickets, which means more collectibles to sell for TBT. Next year, I'll shoot for the rainbow feather. As for the green pinwheel, I may not get a staff favorite, but I did at least get what I wanted more from the TBT Fair (the balloons). I gotta try harder next year. But then again, they don't have the TBT Fair every year.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I prefer the 2013 far, even if I didn't have time for it, for a lot of reasons..

And fun that some items are expensive yet there is not as high demand for them as with others


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's a question. Do people gift collectibles on birthdays? Mine is coming up soon, and I don't know if they gift collectibles on birthdays. Just giving you ideas, apples, peaches, chocolate cakes, and balloons are my favorite collectibles here as candies, cakes, oranges, and pears are my least. You don't have to gift me any collectibles, but it would be nice, especially from the administrators. My TBT life is somehow tied to real life.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Here's a question. Do people gift collectibles on birthdays? Mine is coming up soon, and I don't know if they gift collectibles on birthdays. Just giving you ideas, apples, peaches, chocolate cakes, and balloons are my favorite collectibles here as candies, cakes, oranges, and pears are my least. You don't have to gift me any collectibles, but it would be nice, especially from the administrators. My TBT life is somehow tied to real life.



only thin you get is birthday tbt and thats it
E: well other members can gift you collectibles but the mods/admins wont go out of their way to gift every person somethin on their birthday


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question for those who attended both the 2013 and 2014 TBT Fair:
> 
> Which one was better: 2013 or 2014 TBT Fair? I can tell that the '14 fair was better judging by what's going on, but I wish that I joined this site earlier when people didn't take collectibles that big of a deal back then.



you would've had to be here in 2012/early 2013 before New Leaf for that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> you would've had to be here in 2012/early 2013 before New Leaf for that.



Wait, people started going really crazy for collectibles when New Leaf came out? I thought the collectible craze wasn't a habit of 2013's community, but was for 2014's community.

Anyway, I did say that it would be nice to get collectibles from others for my birthday, but do I really need anymore collectibles? Now I'm only going for birthstones, fruits, and buying the party popper and beach party items from the others. Besides, I got better than a green pinwheel prior to my registration for this site, but it didn't come from the internet. There's a lot of things I consider "better than the green pinwheel", and it's not the collectible I'm primarily going after at this minute.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> Wait, people started going really crazy for collectibles when New Leaf came out? I thought the collectible craze wasn't a habit of 2013's community, but was for 2014's community.
> 
> Anyway, I did say that it would be nice to get collectibles from others for my birthday, but do I really need anymore collectibles? Now I'm only going for birthstones, fruits, and buying the party popper and beach party items from the others. Besides, I got better than a green pinwheel prior to my registration for this site, but it didn't come from the internet. There's a lot of things I consider "better than the green pinwheel", and it's not the collectible I'm primarily going after at this minute.



eh it started to pick up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> eh it started to pick up.



So the intensity began when New Leaf came out, as it continued to get worse and worse over time. Interesting.


----------



## Justin

IMO when I introduced the Pokeball in fall 2013 is when everything went to ****.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> IMO when I introduced the Pokeball in fall 2013 is when everything went to ****.



You know something: even I wanted a Pokeball collectible, but that was only temporarily. My interest died when the balloons were introduced to this site. If they were never added, I would've still tried to earn bells for a Pokeball. I will still accept one without selling it, but I'm not primarily going after one anymore.

I still enjoy watching the collectible craze because these users entertain me with their stories about the craze.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> You know something: even I wanted a Pokeball collectible, but that was only temporarily. My interest died when the balloons were introduced to this site. If they were never added, I would've still tried to earn bells for a Pokeball. I will still accept one without selling it, but I'm not primarily going after one anymore.
> 
> I still enjoy watching the collectible craze because these users entertain me with their stories about the craze.


tbh I wasn't interested in collectibles until I won one in a giveaway (I had no idea what a birthstone on TBT was lol), and that was what sparked my interest.


----------



## Skyfall

Vizionari said:


> tbh I wasn't interested in collectibles until I won one in a giveaway (I had no idea what a birthstone on TBT was lol), and that was what sparked my interest.



Sorry Vizionari, that might have been my giveaway you won!  . Sorry i turned you onto crack.  I just remember you because i did a few giveaways back in the day and you were one of the few people who actually pm'd me to thank me.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

For me I guess it was when I first started to collect the birthstones. Then Mantis surprised me with a Chocolate Cake I wanted ever so badly haha. What's funny is I had bought a Chocolate Cake for 8 - 12 million that day before he gifted it to me pffff. I then sold the one I bought I believe for about 10 - 12 million? Man does anyone remember when they use to sell collectibles for in-game bells lol. Of course I kept the one Mantis gave me, I still have it to this day and treasure it.

Oh but man that Easter event for me I think that's what kicked it off my collectible craziness. I spent my whole weekend on it trying to figure out those riddles that were making my brain explode. I can't wait to see what this year's Easter is like.


----------



## Javocado

The Easter Egg Hunt, Chocolate Cake Crusade, Candy Restocks, and Red Feather Frenzy were the high points of my collectible game. Can't wait to see what comes out of the woods.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When did I first go crazy over collectibles? Since the day I joined TBT. However, I was more interested into the chocolate cake than the others. Now that I got the chocolate cake, I don't need to focus on collecting collectibles anymore. However, I'm still looking for fruit and birthstones. I'll also take any collectible. However, there are 14 collectibles that I do not ever want to own in the future.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> The Easter Egg Hunt, Chocolate Cake Crusade, Candy Restocks, and Red Feather Frenzy were the high points of my collectible game. Can't wait to see what comes out of the woods.


I miss Chocolate Cake Prince.


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> For me I guess it was when I was first starting to collect the birthstones. Then Mantis surprised me with a Chocolate Cake I wanted ever so badly haha. What's funny is I had bought a Chocolate Cake for 8 - 12 million that day before he gifted it to me pffff. I then sold the one I bought I believe for about 10 - 12 million? Man does anyone remember when they use to sell collectibles for in-game bells lol. Of course I kept the one Mantis gave me, I still have it to this day and treasure it.
> 
> Oh but man that Easter event for me I think that's what kicked it off my collectible craziness. I spent my whole weekend on it trying to figure out those riddles that were making my brain explode. I can't wait to see what this year's Easter is like.



I believe we met during the Egg stuff.


- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I miss Chocolate Cake Prince.



Maybe he'll be back in the future!
I actually ended up giving most away/sold to help me get Alpha Sapphire lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> I believe we met during the Egg stuff.


Yes, I still remember your avatar back then. 



Javocado said:


> Maybe he'll be back in the future!
> I actually ended up giving most away/sold to help me get Alpha Sapphire lol.


I knew about the giveaways but didn't know that. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you want to know what are the 14 collectibles I don't like?


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yes, I still remember your avatar back then.
> 
> 
> I knew about the giveaways but didn't know that. XD



Was it dancing Bob or just the Bob avatar they have on here? x)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Was it dancing Bob or just the Bob avatar they have on here? x)


It was the dancing bob. I remember it so clearly because that was the first thing I said to you. That's ava!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It was the dancing bob. I remember it so clearly because that was the first thing I said to you. That's ava!



So that's how you two met. Interesting.


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It was the dancing bob. I remember it so clearly because that was the first thing I said to you. That's ava!



I think that was my first shop purchase.
Getting an animated avatar just for that lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> I think that was my first shop purchase.
> Getting an animated avatar just for that lol.


Brilliant. 100% worth it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Brilliant. 100% worth it.



I like to join the conversation too.

@Javocado: I hate to say, but you have tons of autographs to sign. Please don't tell me if I have to sign autographs too (I'm famous too).


----------



## Justin

Hey, just to quell any possible disappointment ahead of time because I've seen a few comments in here, please don't expect anything exciting to come out of The Woods! Except for the Abandoned Campsite of course! We don't do anything special for it outside of Halloween typically. There are three Friday the 13ths this year, that'd be crazy!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Is it just going to be The Woods opening up to the public and us members posting creepy Friday the 13th things like the last Friday the 13th? I've got nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> IMO when I introduced the Pokeball in fall 2013 is when everything went to ****.



Moral of this post: it's Justin's fault. Next time you fail to get anything in a restock feel free to send angry letters to his house - you can PM me for the address.


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> Moral of this post: it's Justin's fault. Next time you fail to get anything in a restock feel free to send angry letters to his house - you can PM me for the address.



please send amiibo with your angry letters thanks


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> please send amiibo with your angry letters thanks



He really wants a Pikachu or a Lucario. Charizard preorders also acceptable.


----------



## Zane

Vizionari said:


> tbh I wasn't interested in collectibles until I won one in a giveaway (I had no idea what a birthstone on TBT was lol), and that was what sparked my interest.



thAT"S WHAT HAPPENED TO ME lmao
DaisyGirl you doomed me with ur cyan letter... why did i know that ur fave show was Keeping Up With The Kardashians...


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> please send amiibo with your angry letters thanks



is it alright with random animu figurines only stuff i got lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> Moral of this post: it's Justin's fault. Next time you fail to get anything in a restock feel free to send angry letters to his house - you can PM me for the address.



Was it really Justin's fault for this collectible craze, or was it the community's fault for the collectible craze? Your idea is pretty sneaky.


----------



## lazuli

who came up with the idea of collectibles anyways
when yall were makin the site were you lookin at plugins are whatever vbullentin has and thought 'ah yes small pictures in the sidebar what a neat thing to implement'


----------



## Alienfish

I generally like the idea with collectibles but some prices are outrageous


----------



## device

I like the idea of collectibles, but I don't like everyone arguing about a virtual item.


----------



## lazuli

VanishingKira said:


> I hate the idea of collectibles, they waste your time and you don't get anything from them.



looks at u up and down

theyre just pixels, what do you expect.


----------



## lazuli

tfw never going to get pinwheel collectible.
cries.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> tfw never going to get pinwheel collectible.
> cries.



You're 4,000 TBT away. You're closer than you're far from buying the pinwheel from another.


----------



## badcrumbs

I propose a Bell Tree collectible:


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> You're 4,000 TBT away. You're closer than you're far from buying the pinwheel from another.



Still, having the bells doesn't guarantee you're gonna find someone who's willing to sell.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> Still, having the bells doesn't guarantee you're gonna find someone who's willing to sell.



That's true too. It turns out that almost everybody that has a pinwheel wants a pinwheel.


----------



## Campy

badcrumbs said:


> I propose a Bell Tree collectible:


Forgive me for asking but what is it? I see two hands holding two.. things. P:


----------



## Javocado

Campy said:


> Forgive me for asking but what is it? I see two hands holding two.. things. P:



here u go


----------



## Hyoshido

It's what the post says, It's a Bell tree.

Goddammit, ninja'd by Jav >:I


----------



## Coach

Javocado said:


> here u go



Wait this is the sparkly sound in like everything ever


----------



## Javocado

ugh does anyone else get the chills when he runs the mallet all the way down


----------



## Campy

Javocado said:


> here u go





Hyogo said:


> It's what the post says, It's a Bell tree.
> 
> Goddammit, ninja'd by Jav >:I



Oh derp, I thought they meant a new collectible for the Bell Tree Forums.. Not an actual Bell Tree! Thanks Jav. To be honest, I've never heard of it or seen it before! But it looks and sounds awesome.


----------



## badcrumbs

Campy said:


> Forgive me for asking but what is it? I see two hands holding two.. things. P:


Yes, it is a bell tree, haha. Hard to see.



Javocado said:


> ugh does anyone else get the chills when he runs the mallet all the way down


Keep talking baby.


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> Still, having the bells doesn't guarantee you're gonna find someone who's willing to sell.



Nope especially with that and white feather


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> You're 4,000 TBT away. You're closer than you're far from buying the pinwheel from another.



yes because i totally want to spend all my tbt on one collectible
i really wanted to buy one from the fair shop so it wouldnt hav tha 'gifted by whoever at whatever time' message
but too late now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Does anyone remember April Fools last year? That _bell tree_ was in the banner. 



computertrash said:


> who came up with the idea of collectibles anyways
> when yall were makin the site were you lookin at plugins are whatever vbullentin has and thought 'ah yes small pictures in the sidebar what a neat thing to implement'


I believe Jer came up with it. Correct me if I am wrong anyone.


----------



## Vizionari

badcrumbs said:


> I propose a Bell Tree collectible:



Heh, that's


----------



## Alienfish

I propose a white feather for everyone looking for one.

Nah.. but seriously I might try for a pink or purple one now lol


----------



## Sanaki

badcrumbs said:


> Yes, it is a bell tree, haha. Hard to see.
> 
> 
> Keep talking baby.



this needs to be a collectible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> *I propose a white feather for everyone looking for one.*
> 
> Nah.. but seriously I might try for a pink or purple one now lol



hue hue hue hue


----------



## Alienfish

Yes I was ironic there, Ahri so laugh ahead.

Really the only thing I don't like with collectible pixels for any site is that the currency supplying is most often way too unbalanced


----------



## jobby47

Is the Dark Candy good?


----------



## lazuli

jobby47 said:


> Is the Dark Candy good?



its to DIE FOR
ha ha h a ha a ha h a


----------



## jobby47

How much is it worth?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

jobby47 said:


> How much is it worth?



It's not even purchasable

At least I dont think it s


----------



## jobby47

Do you know how many people have it? I have seen at least one person with it.


----------



## Javocado

jobby47 said:


> Do you know how many people have it? I have seen at least one person with it.



I know very few people have it, but it's ungiftable dude.


----------



## jobby47

It is, just wondering, how did people get it?


----------



## badcrumbs

jobby47 said:


> It is, just wondering, how did people get it?



It was a Halloween thing.


----------



## jobby47

Ok thanks everybody who answered my questions.


----------



## Javocado

jobby47 said:


> It is, just wondering, how did people get it?




the ones you see on users are not giftable my friend
as they are from a previous halloween i believe ( i dont know it was b4 my time)

as for this year, the dark candy was giftable, but it was only giftable for a short time to curse your pals in the 2k14 halloween event.


----------



## jobby47

So as of now no one can get it?


----------



## Javocado

jobby47 said:


> So as of now no one can get it?



Nope, only the people who got it from that previous year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

And remember, just because the woods are open doesn't mean people can get cursed. That's only for Halloween.


----------



## jobby47

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## LilD

Will roses be restocked today Or should I not wait and try marketplace?

Thanks! Happy VDay!


I just read I have a chance of maybe restock, sweet


----------



## jobby47

I don't know, they have been sold out for a while.


----------



## Coach

I'm pretty sure there has been around 200 restocked today, the first set was 100 and then a 50 that I was aware of but I was inactive for a bit so idk


----------



## roseflower

Happy Valentines Day to all, the rose is my first restock collectible from the shop. It`s really beautiful<3  Thanks to witch who then traded with me!


----------



## Darkbrussel

when will the roses be restock ?


----------



## jobby47

I don't know.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Aww I want a rose!  i wish they'd say when there are new collectables too...


----------



## jobby47

If anyone is interested in selling a Rose Collectible for 50 TBT, PM/VM me. 

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Vizionari

nvm, I'm dumb


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yay btb poor so no rose for me xD


----------



## jobby47

How do I keep missing the Rose restocks!


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> How do I keep missing the Rose restocks!



even if you do catch one you have to gift it to someone else as they are not visible in your inventory


----------



## ellabella12345

I want a rose D: Im not love </3


----------



## Sanaki

are the roses gonna disappear this year or na


----------



## Chris

Ahri said:


> are the roses gonna disappear this year or na



Yes. They'll disappear February 21st.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ahri said:


> are the roses gonna disappear this year or na


They always do and its said here.

*EDIT:* Ninja'd by a Tina.


----------



## Sanaki

well i just woke up and didnt feel like going to find it

but darn


----------



## jobby47

How come if you hide your roses you can't display them?


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> How come if you hide your roses you can't display them?



Because they're hidden?


----------



## ellabella12345

Tina said:


> Yes. They'll disappear February 21st.



what i just bought one! Thats so annoying. I didn't know this


----------



## jobby47

No, I clicked hide and then the active button went light colored and doesn't let me click active.


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> No, I clicked hide and then the active button went light colored and doesn't let me click active.



pretty sure you can't hide them..someone else had this issue earlier and i think you can only throw them away but someone should confirm this


----------



## jobby47

Well, I clicked hide and save and now I can't make them active again.


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> Well, I clicked hide and save and now I can't make them active again.



when i said you can't hide them, i meant how if you do you can't make them active again so the only option is discard.


----------



## jobby47

What!!!!!


----------



## nard

jobby47 said:


> No, I clicked hide and then the active button went light colored and doesn't let me click active.





daniduckyface said:


> pretty sure you can't hide them..someone else had this issue earlier and i think you can only throw them away but someone should confirm this



You can't make them active if you buy them. If you want to see them, you have to gift them to someone for Valentine's Day.


----------



## daniduckyface

Fuzzling said:


> You can't make them active if you buy them. If you want to see them, you have to gift them to someone for Valentine's Day.



he had a few of them sent from other users earlier


----------



## jobby47

No, I bought it from someone, not from the shop, so I can't gift them.


----------



## ellabella12345

Wait so you can't display them after the 21st? So will they still be in our inventory or..?


----------



## jobby47

Dang it, 200 TBT down the drain.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

It's a glitch. I have a rose as well I can't active back on.


----------



## daniduckyface

ellabella12345 said:


> Wait so you can't display them after the 21st? So will they still be in our inventory or..?



yes they will and they return next year i believe? the users who had them last year have them active again


----------



## jobby47

So it is a glitch?

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, you can't display them after the 21st until next Valentine's Day?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

jobby47 said:


> So it is a glitch?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So, you can't display them after the 21st until next Valentine's Day?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...omeone!-lt-3&p=4561662&viewfull=1#post4561662
Just read this post.

They go invisible after the 21st. IDK about next year.


----------



## jobby47

Ok, so they stay in your inventory, but so it is a glitch then how they can't be active?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

jobby47 said:


> Ok, so they stay in your inventory, but so it is a glitch then how they can't be active?


Ask Jubs....


----------



## jobby47

Ok, thanks for the help Chibi.Hoshi.


----------



## kassie

Happy Valentines everyone! 

& thankyou Blizzard for the beautiful rose.


----------



## Coach

selcouth said:


> Happy Valentines everyone!
> 
> & thankyou Blizzard for the beautiful rose.



I've been meaning to ask, are you the selcouth who makes the Chicken Smoothie pets?


----------



## kassie

Coach said:


> I've been meaning to ask, are you the selcouth who makes the Chicken Smoothie pets?



Nope haha, not me.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Why do people who already have buy more of the roses? and not let others have the chance to buy one ?


----------



## Coach

selcouth said:


> Nope haha, not me.



You both just have a good username choice then!


----------



## Javocado

Darkbrussel said:


> Why do people who already have buy more of the roses? and not let others have the chance to buy one ?



gotta send em out to all your homies fam


----------



## nard

Darkbrussel said:


> Why do people who already have buy more of the roses? and not let others have the chance to buy one ?



and so begins the candy restocks


----------



## kassie

Yay, was able to buy and send out 3 roses. c:


----------



## jobby47

There just was a Rose restock, and it said purchase so I went to check out and it didn't let me buy it.


----------



## Javocado

jeez i got to brush my teeth for a few minutes and bam


----------



## gnoixaim

Dang, ya'll need to stop hoarding the roses - especially if you're selling them. I would personally like the rose gifted to me FROM the person vs. them buying off someone and having them gift it.


----------



## Javocado

gnoixaim said:


> Dang, ya'll need to stop hoarding the roses - especially if you're selling them. I would personally like the rose gifted to me FROM the person vs. them buying off someone and having them gift it.



yas making profit off the roses is super lame
u can't buy love :-(


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Got another two and send them off~ <3


----------



## Justin

I can't work out the glitch right now. If anyone figures out exactly how it works that would be helpful so others don't fall for it.  I can tell you I definitely won't be able to "fix" them, but I will be able to remove and refund people later.


----------



## jobby47

Ok, thanks Justin.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> IMO when I introduced the Pokeball in fall 2013 is when everything went to ****.



I remember you introduced the Pokeball and I went to the store and thought "why the heck would I buy that? what's the point?" when there were like 20 in stocks that I could have bought. RIP


----------



## Vizionari

Just purchased an Amethyst ^_^ Really happy with the time stamp (if any of you are in PST then you'll see)


Welp, now I'm broke ;_;


----------



## Justin

Vizionari said:


> Just purchased an Amethyst ^_^ Really happy with the time stamp (if any of you are in PST then you'll see)
> 
> 
> Welp, now I'm broke ;_;



Ohhh maan, very nice!


----------



## kassie

Hrm, just tried 3 times to buy a few more roses to send out and when I went to the check out, nothing was there. Yet when I went back to the shop they were still in stock. Weird.


----------



## Darkbrussel

People stop stealing all the roses :/ it should be a limit of how many one can buy.
2 each user will do, considering, one you get gifted, 2nd one you buy and gift others, and redo. And not hoard like 10 or more for selling to others....

Maybe you don't have the limit so people can recieve many roses from others, but that makes so no one else can buy the roses and gift to those they want to gift to.


----------



## nard

Darkbrussel said:


> People stop stealing all the roses :/ it should be a limit of how many one can buy.
> 2 each user will do, considering, one you get gifted, 2nd one you buy and gift others, and redo. And not hoard like 10 or more for selling to others....
> 
> Maybe you don't have the limit so people can recieve many roses from others, but that makes so no one else can buy the roses and gift to those they want to gift to.



they arent stealing?? its not like they're all yours

they're buying to send them to others


----------



## Darkbrussel

Fuzzling said:


> they arent stealing?? its not like they're all yours
> 
> they're buying to send them to others



why are there like 5 Rose collectible shops out there at least?


----------



## nard

Darkbrussel said:


> why are there like 5 Rose collectible shops out there at least?



because people buy them and want to give them to others


----------



## Darkbrussel

Fuzzling said:


> because people buy them and want to give them to others



Then why buy it from the shop if people can buy it themselves?
Some even sell it more expensive than the shop itself, also it's not like that we don't know how to buy from the shop?
They are selling not giving, not the same...


----------



## Coach

Lol hi


----------



## Naiad

Darkbrussel said:


> why are there like 5 Rose collectible shops out there at least?



Can I just—
I've seen 3 Rose Collectible selling threads *all day* and all three have been selling for the exact Price they are in the Shop, or 1-2 BTB higher. Of those three threads, 2 accidentally bought a few extras and just wanted to unload them.

They're not making a huge profit margin, and not everyone can be there for the restocks; so it's good to have people like them around.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Lol hi



everytime I see you I just think of the cake lmao


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> Can I just—
> I've seen 3 Rose Collectible selling threads *all day* and all three have been selling for the exact Price they are in the Shop, or 1-2 BTB higher. Of those three threads, 2 accidentally bought a few extras and just wanted to unload them.
> 
> They're not making a huge profit margin, and not everyone can be there for the restocks; so it's good to have people like them around.\



ty for taking the words out of my mouth : )


----------



## Darkbrussel

Lafiel said:


> Can I just—
> I've seen 3 Rose Collectible selling threads *all day* and all three have been selling for the exact Price they are in the Shop, or 1-2 BTB higher. Of those three threads, 2 accidentally bought a few extras and just wanted to unload them.
> 
> They're not making a huge profit margin, and not everyone can be there for the restocks; so it's good to have people like them around.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> everytime I see you I just think of the cake lmao



Still... i see 100 restock all the time, but they are all gone? I mean I just want one to gift someone :I and maybe one to keep myself, I'm not planning to buy 5x at the time. And i rather be able to buy from the shop myself, instead of from someone else. Since if i bu from someone else, their name will be in the collectible, no?


----------



## kassie

Darkbrussel said:


> -snip-



You can't display one you bought. It has to be gifted to someone else.

I understand your frustration but the only thing you can do is keep stalking the shop.


----------



## nard

Darkbrussel said:


> Still... i see 100 restock all the time, but they are all gone? I mean I just want one to gift someone :I and maybe one to keep myself, I'm not planning to buy 5x at the time. And i rather be able to buy from the shop myself, instead of from someone else. Since if i bu from someone else, their name will be in the collectible, no?



1. how can they restock 100 at a time and not be there

2. they dont even go that fast just refresh the shop for one, it really isnt that hard

please calm urself


----------



## Darkbrussel

selcouth said:


> You can't display one you bought. It has to be gifted to someone else.
> 
> I understand your frustration but the only thing you can do is keep stalking the shop.



People don't have to buy a lot to give same person tons of roses right? Others need to have the chance to gift the people they want to gift to too, or else it's as if someone buys a rose, gives it to you, so you can give it to someone else? You wouldn't do that irl would you?


----------



## gnoixaim

Darkbrussel said:


> Still... i see 100 restock all the time, but they are all gone? I mean I just want one to gift someone :I and maybe one to keep myself, I'm not planning to buy 5x at the time. And i rather be able to buy from the shop myself, instead of from someone else.* Since if i bu from someone else, their name will be in the collectible, no?*



Yeah, their name will be stamped on it - lolol. But, hey - what can we do? Gotta hustle for that 1 btb profit $$$$$$$


----------



## nard

Darkbrussel said:


> People don't have to buy a lot to give same person tons of roses right? Others need to have the chance to gift the people they want to gift to too, or else it's as if someone buys a rose, gives it to you, so you can give it to someone else? You wouldn't do that irl would you?



can u just go stalk the shop and get one?? no need to complain about it if it isnt that hard to get one tbh


----------



## Naiad

Darkbrussel said:


> People don't have to buy a lot to give same person tons of roses right? Others need to have the chance to gift the people they want to gift to too, or else *it's as if someone buys a rose, gives it to you, so you can give it to someone else? You wouldn't do that irl would you?*



I honestly would tbh
If you get me roses what am I even supposed to do with them like
_I have a pollen allergy_

Chris this is a shoutout to you never get me roses ok


----------



## Vizionari

Darkbrussel said:


> People don't have to buy a lot to give same person tons of roses right? Others need to have the chance to gift the people they want to gift to too, or else it's as if someone buys a rose, gives it to you, so you can give it to someone else? You wouldn't do that irl would you?



Well people have been giving roses to _lots_ of other people, I'm guessing even people they don't know too well on the forums.


----------



## Darkbrussel

gnoixaim said:


> Yeah, their name will be stamped on it - lolol. But, hey - what can we do? Gotta hustle for that 1 btb profit $$$$$$$



Earning profit on it at all is a sin on a day like today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> can u just go stalk the shop and get one?? no need to complain about it if it isnt that hard to get one tbh



No i can't. I actually have a life where i can't sit 24/7 in a forum's shop...


----------



## Vizionari

Darkbrussel said:


> Earning profit on it at all is a sin on a day like today.



Chill.

For instance one of the sellers said that the "profit" was used to buy more roses to give other people. It's not for their own benefit.


----------



## nard

Darkbrussel said:


> No i can't. I actually have a life where i can't sit 24/7 in a forum's shop...



so why are you sitting on this thread not having a life?? this is confusing


----------



## gnoixaim

Darkbrussel said:


> Earning profit on it at all is a sin on a day like today.


Maybe it'll be 50% off tomorrow : ) I'll try to message you when I see a restock, I've caught all of them - but I only needed like 10. LOL



Vizionari said:


> Chill.
> 
> For instance one of the sellers said that the "profit" was used to buy more roses to give other people. It's not for their own benefit.



Well...they could like, not buy them and let the others buy em'.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Vizionari said:


> Chill.
> 
> For instance one of the sellers said that the "profit" was used to buy more roses to give other people. It's not for their own benefit.



Then why not let others buy from the shop? I don't see the point of, buying up the stock, then sell it to those who missed it? (who originally also wanted to buy from shop, but missed because someone bought the stock?) Why not let them by themselves? I mean we're not what shall i say... "unable"


----------



## nard

Darkbrussel said:


> Then why not let others buy from the shop? I don't see the point of, buying up the stock, then sell it to those who missed it? (who originally also wanted to buy from shop, but missed because someone bought the stock?) Why not let them by themselves? I mean we're not what shall i say... "unable"



omg please learn

not just *one person* buys every rose jfc


----------



## Vizionari

Darkbrussel said:


> Then why not let others buy from the shop? I don't see the point of, buying up the stock, then sell it to those who missed it? (who originally also wanted to buy from shop, but missed because someone bought the stock?) Why not let them by themselves? I mean we're not what shall i say... "unable"



Look, I see where you're going but will it change people's minds? Who knows (maybe, hopefully?) I was unable to get any roses, too, but was generously gifted by other users. I was only trying to explain it's not for their own benefit.

I'm going to stop replying on this thread now, if you want to say more, PM me


----------



## Darkbrussel

Fuzzling said:


> omg please learn
> 
> not just *one person* buys every rose jfc



When did I say *ONE* person buys everything?


----------



## Naiad

Darkbrussel said:


> Then why not let others buy from the shop? I don't see the point of, buying up the stock, then sell it to those who missed it? (who originally also wanted to buy from shop, but missed because someone bought the stock?) Why not let them by themselves? I mean we're not what shall i say... "unable"



Well, I missed the first few restocks because I was asleep and at school. At some point, I was worried because of the "what if" prospect. _What if I'd miss all the restocks? _

So I bought a rose from someone and had it sent to my boyfriend. Sure, it would've been cool if I'd been the one to actually send it to him, but he still knows I love him <3

Of course, those people not buying up would be nice, but that only helps if you miss it by minutes. If you miss it by an hour, it's more helpful to buy from someone else.


----------



## nard

Darkbrussel said:


> When did I say *ONE* person buys everything?



do u not read your own posts




			
				Darkbrussels said:
			
		

> (who originally also wanted to buy from shop, *but missed because someone bought the stock?*)


----------



## Darkbrussel

Lafiel said:


> Well, I missed the first few restocks because I was asleep and at school. At some point, I was worried because of the "what if" prospect. _What if I'd miss all the restocks? _
> 
> So I bought a rose from someone and had it sent to my boyfriend. Sure, it would've been cool if I'd been the one to actually send it to him, but he still knows I love him <3
> 
> Of course, those people not buying up would be nice, but that only helps if you miss it by minutes. If you miss it by an hour, it's more helpful to buy from someone else.



I can clearly see that you all get my point and what i'm trying to say.

But still, even if you miss out an hour why can't you just let it be in the shop for people who are late to be able to buy one still? I mean if stock is gone, the chance/hope of getting one from the *shop* is almost like 0. And when does it actually restock? We don't know, only those who stalk the shop does.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

A sin? What do you call all the shops in real life selling of the Valentine's Day crap.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> A sin? What do you call all the shops in real life selling of the Valentine's Day crap.



Those provide you with valentines products. I mean are you able to create for example a Valentines Plate with cupid design or anything yourself?

Or grow flowers within 24hours so you can give it to your loved one?


----------



## kassie

I just think getting upset over this is counterproductive. Of course most of us wish people wouldn't buy to sell for profit but it's going to happen no matter what. Like, there's really no way to stop that from happening. Might as well just accept it and try your hardest to get what you can, when you can.


----------



## Vizionari

selcouth said:


> I just think getting upset over this is counterproductive. Of course most of us wish people wouldn't buy to sell for profit but it's going to happen no matter what. Like, there's really no way to stop that from happening. Might as well just accept it and try your hardest to get what you can, when you can.



Thank you, that's what I was trying to explain earlier


----------



## Darkbrussel

selcouth said:


> I just think getting upset over this is counterproductive. Of course most of us wish people wouldn't buy to sell for profit but it's going to happen no matter what. Like, there's really no way to stop that from happening. Might as well just accept it and try your hardest to get what you can, when you can.



But does this give them the right to buy up all the stock? No... 
I mean what you just said "Might as well just accept it and try your hardest to get what you can, when you can." I've heard that phrase so many times in movies or series where they want to teach you a lesson, don't give up on humanity because it's corrupt etc... It's a good lesson ofc, but still... We're discussing about people on *THIS FORUM* who won't let the limited stock items be "unsold". I mean if the Roses were unlimited, ofc more people would be able to gift, and no one would be complaining about this? We're a group/community of the Belltreeforum, why not let others have the chance to buy? 

What I'm trying to say. Give others a chance to buy for their loved ones too, it's not like we are "unable" or don't know how to buy items in the shop. Have some faith...


----------



## ellabella12345

ellabella12345 said:


> Wait so you can't display them after the 21st? So will they still be in our inventory or..?



nobody answered my question?


----------



## jobby47

I think they will still be in your inventory, you just can't display them until next Valentine's Day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am so mad!!!  I accidentally, clicked hide on my other rose!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> A sin? What do you call all the shops in real life selling of the Valentine's Day crap.



What are they saying is a sin?


----------



## jobby47

I don't know.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Apple2012 said:


> What are they saying is a sin?



people buying the stock of roses then sell it again for 1-2 TBT profit


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ellabella12345 said:


> nobody answered my question?



they will be in your inventory but you won't be able to display them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Darkbrussel said:


> people buying the stock of roses then sell it again for 1-2 TBT profit



And what's wrong with that? I think it would be worse if they're charging over 50 TBT per rose rather than under 50 TBT.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Apple2012 said:


> And what's wrong with that? I think it would be worse if they're charging over 50 TBT per rose rather than under 50 TBT.



they are charging for over...
Shop sells 50 bells
They are reselling them for 51-52 Bells

Sorry if my answer before didn't explain it as good.


----------



## daniduckyface

Apple2012 said:


> And what's wrong with that? I think it would be worse if they're charging over 50 TBT per rose rather than under 50 TBT.



This. They just want to help everyone get a rose while profiting next to no btb


----------



## ellabella12345

PrayingMantis10 said:


> they will be in your inventory but you won't be able to display them



Thankyou for replying. Unlike anybody else C:


----------



## daniduckyface

Darkbrussel said:


> they are charging for over...
> Shop sells 50 bells
> They are reselling them for 51-52 Bells



That's not even that much. Like apple said


----------



## Darkbrussel

daniduckyface said:


> This. They just want to help everyone get a rose while profiting next to no btb



Read the whole convo xD 

You'll see i'm trying to say, "why are they doing this? aren't we able to buy it ourselves?"

They don't have to make profit? If they didn't buy that many from the stock. We're fully capable of buying ourselves aren't we?


----------



## jobby47

ellabella12345 said:


> Thankyou for replying. Unlike anybody else C:



I replied right after you posted that question.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ellabella12345 said:


> nobody answered my question?


Oh I thought I answered this awhile back. It will be un-displayable but still in your inventory.


----------



## jobby47

Yeah I said that too.


----------



## daniduckyface

Darkbrussel said:


> Read the whole convo xD
> 
> You'll see i'm trying to say, "why are they doing this? aren't we able to buy it ourselves?"
> 
> They don't have to make profit? If they didn't buy that many from the stock. We're fully capable of buying ourselves aren't we?



still it's not like they're charging a ton. you technically can't buy it for yourself since you can't display it yourself.


----------



## Darkbrussel

daniduckyface said:


> still it's not like they're charging a ton. you technically can't buy it for yourself since you can't display it yourself.



I ment, can't you buy it yourself then gift someone? why must there be a 3rd party supplying you? and not directly from the shop itself..


----------



## Naiad

ellabella12345 said:


> Wait so you can't display them after the 21st? So will they still be in our inventory or..?





daniduckyface said:


> yes they will and they return next year i believe? the users who had them last year have them active again



Well uhm, just wanted to point out that it got answered a few posts down.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Darkbrussel said:


> they are charging for over...
> Shop sells 50 bells
> They are reselling them for 51-52 Bells
> 
> Sorry if my answer before didn't explain it as good.



I personally consider it greed if they were meant to be free, but they still charge for it. Would you make people pay TBT to enter a giveaway? Would you charge people money to give them presents for Christmas, birthday, or any other special occasion?

I don't even have interest into collectibles anymore. I only want the collectibles I currently own, as well as the other six birthstones, the party popper, the beach party items, and the five fruits.


----------



## Naiad

Darkbrussel said:


> I ment, can't you buy it yourself then gift someone? why must there be a 3rd party supplying you? and not directly from the shop itself..



Not everyone can catch a restock/has the time to sit around and wait for a restock.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

10k toothpaste anyone?

Ah the properties of temporary.


----------



## Naiad

Apple2012 said:


> I personally consider it greed if they were meant to be free, but they still charge for it. Would you make people pay TBT to enter a giveaway? Would you charge people money to give them presents for Christmas, birthday, or any other special occasion?
> 
> *I don't even have interest into collectibles anymore. I only want the collectibles I currently own, as well as the other six birthstones, the party popper, the beach party items, and the five fruits.*



So what I'm reading is: "I have a huge interest in [collecting] collectables."


----------



## daniduckyface

Lafiel said:


> Not everyone can catch a restock/has the time to sit around and wait for a restock.



this. thank you to those who are offering to give us roses for a small 1-2btb difference from the shop which isn't even bad. just post once somewhere else to make the difference if you can't currently afford it


----------



## Naiad

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 10k toothpaste anyone?
> 
> Ah the properties of temporary.




Throwback Saturday :^)


----------



## Darkbrussel

Lafiel said:


> Not everyone can catch a restock/has the time to sit around and wait for a restock.



Well then why do they empty the stock? and not let those who come in late to buy themselves? Haven't I been talking about this in other posts I posted? why are we repeating this?


----------



## kassie

It's multiple people buying for friends. Usually more than one.

The stock isn't going to stay forever or wait for you to notice it's there.


----------



## Naiad

Darkbrussel said:


> Well then why do they empty the stock? and not let those who come in late to buy themselves? Haven't I been talking about this in other posts I posted? why are we repeating this?



I'm just gonna write this out for you:
Suppose that everyone can only buy two:

50 in one restock/2 per person = 25 People can buy it

_There's more than 25 people on The Bell Tree Forums _
Even then, limiting gram collectibles is odd when it comes down to it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lafiel said:


> So what I'm reading is: "I have a huge interest in [collecting] collectables."



What I'm trying to say is that there's not much collectibles I don't own that I want anymore. I'm happy with the ones I got, but there are still a few missing collectibles, and the ones I want aren't high in demand right now.


----------



## Naiad

selcouth said:


> It's multiple people buying for friends. Usually more than one.
> 
> The stock isn't going to stay forever or wait for you to notice it's there.



Exactly this
I've got a lot of friends to buy for u v u


----------



## Darkbrussel

Lafiel said:


> I'm just gonna write this out for you:
> Suppose that everyone can only buy two:
> 
> 50 in one restock/2 per person = 25 People can buy it
> 
> _There's more than 25 people on The Bell Tree Forums _
> Even then, limiting gram collectibles is odd when it comes down to it.



And how many have been restocked? 868.... so 434 people could've gotten it, then given it to 434 other people? so 868 users would have the flowers? instead of 1 person owns 5, other 6 another one 10, etc...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Just wanted to note that when Coach was selling, he was selling two for 100 tbt bells. That's normal shop price.


----------



## Naiad

Darkbrussel said:


> And how many have been restocked? 868.... so 434 people could've gotten it, then given it to 434 other people? so 868 users would have the flowers? instead of 1 person owns 5, other 6 another one 10, etc...



Ah, but you're assuming that each user only gets gifted 1 rose in your math, which would be incorrect, especially with more popular users.


----------



## M O L K O

its funny cuz tomorrow none of this is going to matter lmao


----------



## Darkbrussel

Lafiel said:


> Ah, but you're assuming that each user only gets gifted 1 rose in your math, which would be incorrect, especially with more popular users.



But if you don't recieve one each, people are left behind without roses too.


----------



## gnoixaim

M O L K O said:


> its funny cuz tomorrow none of this is going to matter lmao



Uh....yes it will. What do you even know???? You're only 12 /bye


----------



## Naiad

Darkbrussel said:


> Isn't receiving one enought for you? to know that you're loved? so others can still receive?



I don't choose to be gifted??
I got roses from my boyfriend + friends, it's not like I begged them to send me roses.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Darkbrussel said:


> And how many have been restocked? 868.... so 434 people could've gotten it, then given it to 434 other people? so 868 users would have the flowers? instead of 1 person owns 5, other 6 another one 10, etc...



I am pretty sure  that number includes the roses from last year. .. the restocks have been 50 roses at the very most today


----------



## doveling

when do they normally restock stuff?
im itching to buy more roses for people ._.


----------



## Coach

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I am pretty sure  that number includes the roses from last year. .. the restocks have been 50 roses at the very most today



There was at least two restocks of 100 today 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Tina help


----------



## daniduckyface

Lafiel said:


> I don't choose to be gifted??
> I got roses from my boyfriend + friends, it's not like I begged them to send me roses.



yeah you can't blame people for having friends who want to show them they care plus they're a neat collectible


----------



## M O L K O

gnoixaim said:


> Uh....yes it will. What do you even know???? You're only 12 /bye


actually shut up cuz I sill haven't gifted u my rose w/ a pun and if I can't I'll just make a ****ty ms paint valentine


and wut u mean, they're going to stay or smth??


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Coach said:


> There was at least two restocks of 100 today
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also Tina help



When were the two 100 rose restocks? The early ones I saw were 50 or less..


----------



## Zane

PrayingMantis10 said:


> When were the two 100 rose restocks? The early ones I saw were 50 or less..



I saw one of the 100 ones ;o I wasn't sure if it was right tho 'cause I was mobile stalking the shop lol


----------



## Coach

One of them was like 12 here (The first one I saw), then the next was at about 5pm I think


----------



## Zane

a fat 200 roses restocked


----------



## Vizionari

Bought two and sent them off <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> a fat 200 roses restocked



/goes to buy all of them


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> /goes to buy all of them



can i buy it from u for 51 bells


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

My goodness 200! *explodes to space*



Vizionari said:


> Bought two and sent them off <3


<3

Thank you dear. ;w;


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> can i buy it from u for 51 bells



No, that's too cheap. 51.5btb, ok?


----------



## LambdaDelta

snagged 2 more and sent all 3 out


----------



## Greninja

Roses restocked lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

lel just in time too, account is -6 now after warning

i win


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> No, that's too cheap. 51.5btb, ok?



i dont have that much srry ♡＼(￣▽￣)／♡


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> /goes to buy all of them



ngl literally me


----------



## LambdaDelta

update: -27 now

I'm so glad the staff is giving me stuff to laugh about, brings a tear to my eye that they care so much


----------



## Vizionari

there's still more than 10 left last time I checked ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm all gone


----------



## Naiad

If anyone didn't get a rose, just tell me and I'll send you one
u v u


----------



## Skyfall

There is 25 roses in store right now...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Skyfall said:


> There is 25 roses in store right now...


Oh, I thought it was 100? 73 left.


----------



## Skyfall

Oops read it wrong maybe.  Anyways, back in stock...


----------



## Naiad

Glad to see so much in stock so everyone can get one u v u
I bought way too many fml


----------



## Vizionari

2 left c;


----------



## kasane

psst its restocked


----------



## nard

is anyone interested in a blue feather?? i have an extra and want to sell it... 1.3 - 1.5 btb is what im looking for ; v ;


----------



## Maruchan

KitsuneNikki said:


> psst its restocked



Yup 64/100 now


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Wow they restocked  grabbed another one to send

- - - Post Merge - - -

50 left!


----------



## Vizionari

yup still 50 left ;O


----------



## Javocado

Might jav bought too many hahaha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Might jav bought too many hahaha.


I've spent 700 today just on roses *gets shot*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I only got a rose from someone. Due to my low-budget, I'm not gifting roses.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Crap not again another rose turned off on me. I'm sorry Nikki. ;~~~~;


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've spent 700 today just on roses *gets shot*





Apple2012 said:


> I only got a rose from someone. Due to my low-budget, I'm not gifting roses.



I've been spending too much, too, ahaha ;u;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> I've been spending too much, too, ahaha ;u;


I've noticed! Haha! XD


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've spent 700 today just on roses *gets shot*



mfw i spent 3x that on roses 
D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> mfw i spent 3x that on roses
> D:


Oh man!


----------



## Campy

Currently 31 roses left in stock!


----------



## Pnixie

3 roses in stock if someone want to trade it with me ^^


----------



## Ami

how to do you the date on your collectibles? sorry if that's a dumb question


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> mfw i spent 3x that on roses
> D:



Holy crap! You were on your game. I was only able to buy one cause every other time I was around to check, they were sold out.


----------



## lazuli

Javocado said:


> mfw i spent 3x that on roses
> D:



do you see me I AM LAUGHING AT PEOPLE LIKE YOU


----------



## Javocado

badcrumbs said:


> Holy crap! You were on your game. I was only able to buy one cause every other time I was around to check, they were sold out.



Yeah man I got home at 11:30 (best coast time) last night and 100 just happened to be restocked!
They were moving slow too.
I was able to get like 30 in a minute and it said 70/100 when I was done lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> do you see me I AM LAUGHING AT PEOPLE LIKE YOU


k lol I love spreading the luv fam


----------



## nard

Fuzzling said:


> is anyone interested in a blue feather?? i have an extra and want to sell it... 1.3 - 1.5 btb is what im looking for ; v ;



reposting to see if anyone wants it e v e


----------



## daniduckyface

If anyone has a togepi egg they'd sell for less than 2k, pm me please


----------



## Hyoshido

Why can't I re-activate my Roses even though I only de-activated them to move some collectables around.

Way to make my friends waste their bells sob


----------



## daniduckyface

daniduckyface said:


> If anyone has a togepi egg they'd sell for less than 2k, pm me please



also looking for a peach collectible..pm me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Why can't I re-activate my Roses even though I only de-activated them to move some collectables around.
> 
> Way to make my friends waste their bells sob



i think it's a glitch if i remember hearing correctly


----------



## Naiad

Javocado said:


> mfw i spent 3x that on roses
> D:



crying bc I impulse bought more than that :")
time to gift everyone fml


----------



## Beardo

I want an August birth stone (Ayyeeee birfday!) but I don't want to wait until August/spend my TBT


----------



## lazuli

the roses are only 50 so that ppl will buy a bunch thinking oh its not THAT much and before they know it they have 50 roses and only 3 tbt
very smart, staff


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got gifted 3 roses xD thanks guise


----------



## Coach

The aftermath of a TBT event:




Halloween got me good


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> The aftermath of a TBT event:
> 
> View attachment 84237
> 
> Halloween got me good



Wow! You still have a lot of yellow candies, but I have none now. You don't need to give me any candy. I'm not collecting candies anymore.

By the way, do you still have the cakes, or did you discard them (I meant ate them up completely)?


----------



## Coach

Apple2012 said:


> Wow! You still have a lot of yellow candies, but I have none now. You don't need to give me any candy. I'm not collecting candies anymore.
> 
> By the way, do you still have the cakes, or did you discard them (I meant ate them up completely)?



I sold a lot of them when they were  going for around 45 TBT each, but I have 9 left


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> I sold a lot of them when they were  going for around 45 TBT each, but I have 9 left



So you didn't eat those cakes. You're just copying their recipes through Plankton's machine in the Spongebob episode "Plankton".


----------



## Coach

Apple2012 said:


> So you didn't eat those cakes. You're just copying their recipes through Plankton's machine in the Spongebob episode "Plankton".



Somebody's onto me!

Nope, I ate them. 

(I'll just nod and smile from now on)


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> The aftermath of a TBT event:
> 
> View attachment 84237
> 
> Halloween got me good



Wow...how many do you actually have? :O


----------



## Coach

Vizionari said:


> Wow...how many do you actually have? :O



23 Yellow candies :v
14 Red candies :v


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> Somebody's onto me!
> 
> Nope, I ate them.
> 
> (I'll just nod and smile from now on)



I reported your message to Mr Krabs for what you did. You're lying.

Fortunately, I didn't click the report button. That button is for the mods. I sent report by note-in-the-bottle. It should get to the Krusty Krab soon.


----------



## Hyoshido

daniduckyface said:


> i think it's a glitch if i remember hearing correctly


Well damn, I hope it gets fixed sometime, would hate it if my buds thought I hated em :c


----------



## Lancelot

I think it's fixed now. My oneis atleast...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> Well damn, I hope it gets fixed sometime, would hate it if my buds thought I hated em :c


Jubs can't fix it. I have two I can't turn back on </3


----------



## jobby47

I am mad too, I spent like 150-200 TBT on roses and now I can't display them and may have to just throw them away.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I think it's fixed now. My oneis atleast...


Just checked, still can't turn it back on.


----------



## Aradai

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just checked, still can't turn it back on.



me too, idk what's happening with it.
rip in peace rose u were a hidden gem


----------



## jobby47

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just checked, still can't turn it back on.



Same, it doesn't work.


----------



## Maruchan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Jubs can't fix it. I have two I can't turn back on </3



;__; I have 12. *quiet tears*


----------



## jobby47

I have 5.


----------



## Javocado

Just looked it up and I gifted 47 roses in all!


----------



## nard

i bought a regular egg

watch it come back this year at easter fml


----------



## Hyoshido

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Jubs can't fix it. I have two I can't turn back on </3


Now I feel terrible I tried to move my stuff around ;n;


----------



## jobby47

Fuzzling said:


> i bought a regular egg
> 
> watch it come back this year at easter fml



Dang it, I really want a Regular Egg Collectible, but I can't afford one.


----------



## lutrea

I have a question that I think everyone else is having trouble with, but I am not sure.

I have 5 rose collectibles that I hid because I wanted to move them around with my other collectibles, but now I cannot turn them back on??

Did I do something wrong, or is everyone having this problem?


----------



## Vizionari

lutrea said:


> I have a question that I think everyone else is having trouble with, but I am not sure.
> 
> I have 5 rose collectibles that I hid because I wanted to move them around with my other collectibles, but now I cannot turn them back on??
> 
> Did I do something wrong, or is everyone having this problem?



I think it's a glitch, a lot of users are having this problem. Not sure if it's being fixed/can be fixed :c


----------



## lutrea

Vizionari said:


> I think it's a glitch, a lot of users are having this problem. Not sure if it's being fixed/can be fixed :c



nooooooo ;O;


----------



## jobby47

I hope the Valentine's Day rose glitch will get fixed.


----------



## Coach

What we need to remember: You can't hide love!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Coach said:


> What we need to remember: You can't hide love!



Play the Black Eyes Peas song nooow!!!


----------



## Chris

Vizionari said:


> I think it's a glitch, a lot of users are having this problem. Not sure if it's being fixed/can be fixed :c



The solution has been deleting the roses and returning the bells to the original purchaser, so don't hold out hope for being able to make them visible.


----------



## jobby47

Wait, so if you bought them from other people you just lose your TBT? If so I will have lost 151 TBT.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Tina said:


> The solution has been deleting the roses and returning the bells to the original purchaser, so don't hold out hope for being able to make them visible.


So we delete the ones we can't display and then their bells will be returned, or we send them some bells?


----------



## roseflower

I hope the rose glitch can be fixed at least for next years Valentine?s Day.


----------



## Chris

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So we delete the ones we can't display and then their bells will be returned, or we send them some bells?



No, you don't need to do any of that yourself. 

Justin will come post about it in this thread later.


----------



## Alienfish

^_^ Glad to see I still had my rose from last year even though it only shows up during this time 

And, well ended up getting a purple (and green) feather now instead, they suit my wheel fine


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> ^_^ Glad to see I still had my rose from last year even though it only shows up during this time
> 
> And, well ended up getting a purple (and green) feather now instead, they suit my wheel fine



Your lineup looks great! Where is that fantastic  cat avatar from? I would swear I know that cat...


----------



## Alienfish

Ai shi te knight( cant write the shi  te word together lol) anime from the 80s.

thanks


----------



## Vizionari

Noiru said:


> ^_^ Glad to see I still had my rose from last year even though it only shows up during this time
> 
> And, well ended up getting a purple (and green) feather now instead, they suit my wheel fine



Oooooh cool!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Tina said:


> No, you don't need to do any of that yourself.
> 
> Justin will come post about it in this thread later.


Ah ok thank you Tina!


----------



## roseflower

Noiru said:


> ^_^ Glad to see I still had my rose from last year even though it only shows up during this time
> 
> And, well ended up getting a purple (and green) feather now instead, they suit my wheel fine



The colours look so beautiful together! Congrats C:


----------



## Javocado

mfw when haven't been keeping up with the rose glitch and unknowingly unequip them 
D:


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> The colours look so beautiful together! Congrats C:


Thanks c:

I hope we get a purple pinwheel for next fair


----------



## lazuli

Javocado said:


> mfw when haven't been keeping up with the rose glitch and unknowingly unequip them
> D:



RIP JAV


----------



## B e t h a n y

I haven't been on in ages, literally like 3 months...... Hello everyone....?


----------



## Meadows

Vannilllabeth said:


> I haven't been on in ages, literally like 3 months...... Hello everyone....?



HEY! Been a while!


----------



## daniduckyface

I kinda want to hide my roses to see how my new line i had in mind would work but idk :/


----------



## B e t h a n y

Wendy Marvell said:


> HEY! Been a while!



I know right! Thought I might just come say hi, then probs disappear again lol. Anything new or interesting happen while I was gone?


----------



## Coach

Vannilllabeth said:


> I know right! Thought I might just come say hi, then probs disappear again lol. Anything new or interesting happen while I was gone?



Welp, there was:

Astral 10 thingy
Valentine's day roses

And that's about it :/


----------



## Meadows

Vannilllabeth said:


> I know right! Thought I might just come say hi, then probs disappear again lol. Anything new or interesting happen while I was gone?



Besides on missing a few collectibles not much!


----------



## lazuli

well not to mention the fair or anything (you did say 3 months didnt you)
and the woods event for those who got a physical fair prize
but thats bout it


----------



## B e t h a n y

WENDY REMEMBERED THE FREAKING PEARS, WENDY I KNOW I HATE THE PEARS BUT OMG YOU REMEMBER

- - - Post Merge - - -

So off topic but I'm sooo excite for sims 4 for Mac in 3 and a half hours!


----------



## lazuli

excite for the lantern
and 74 whole tbt !!!! thanks jeremy


----------



## Justin

Is there a reason none of you don't just use the Hidden checkbox?


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> Is there a reason none of you don't just use the Hidden checkbox?



people dont think, clearly


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> Is there a reason none of you don't just use the Hidden checkbox?



Un-ticking active and ticking hidden makes it more organised


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> Un-ticking active and ticking hidden makes it more organised



pretty much this lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Is there a reason none of you don't just use the Hidden checkbox?



I do this to my add-ons and my 10 collectible. All items in my inventory are active, but some are hidden.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, I hide my addons (and the 10 one) because the addons doesn't provide beauty and the 10 one I bought just for the occasion I don't plan on displaying it.


----------



## Lancelot

Wrong thread. oops.

Imagine I said something appropriate


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Wrong thread. oops.
> 
> Imagine I said something appropriate



hahahaha omg :'D


----------



## Alienfish

sell me a yellow feather

Hah, seems yellow and white are the more uncommon here... the wrong guy at the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## matt

I sold my yellow feather for 1.8k


----------



## daniduckyface

Noiru said:


> sell me a yellow feather
> 
> Hah, seems yellow and white are the more uncommon here... the wrong guy at the wrong place at the wrong time



Out of the common feathers for 10 tickets there is the least amount of yellows..monkey d luffy sold me his for like 2.1k


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah. Seemed a lot of people were selling this when I didn't have the bells are were trying for white )x


----------



## daniduckyface

Noiru said:


> Yeah. Seemed a lot of people were selling this when I didn't have the bells are were trying for white )x



Yeah they've decreased in value i've noticed :/


----------



## Alienfish

Kinda sucks although I think Prabha is happy now lol


----------



## Coach

The feathers will go up again, just like everything else does! 

But ty Nanobyte for trading your blue feather for 2 Valentine's roses


----------



## Alienfish

Well the white already did so.. uh maybe depends a bit if they're gonna have a fair this year again or not


----------



## lazuli

mfw spend like 4k on a peach n a chocolate cake


----------



## Alienfish

that was cheap they usually go for more together lol


----------



## lazuli

Noiru said:


> that was cheap they usually go for more together lol



i cant help looking at my tbt and thinking, man im poor even tho theres ppl with like 12.8 tbt


----------



## Alienfish

no i feel ya mate.. i feel kinda poor now but yay purple feather and other stuff ftw


----------



## Zulehan

I feel so rich... in calcium.


----------



## Alienfish

Rich in both BTB and collectibles lol. those pinwheels you have though.


----------



## Zulehan

Noiru said:


> Rich in both BTB and collectibles lol. those pinwheels you have though.


Friends gave me all the TBT Bells and collectibles (and the signature set, oh, my God). They are way too generous with me.


----------



## lazuli

never forget queen of collectibles, jennifer


----------



## Alienfish

Zulehan said:


> Friends gave me all the TBT Bells and collectibles (and the signature set, oh, my God). They are way too generous with me.



I understand, lol.

Jen? D'ya mean her egg or lol


----------



## lazuli

Noiru said:


> Jen? D'ya mean her egg or lol



she got all the feathers, halloween, どうぶつの森, eggs, all that good stuff
but will never get apple rip


----------



## lunathenia

Why does everyone have a rose from "Witch"?


----------



## kassie

Because she's a generous user who them out to people, lol.


----------



## Aradai

rip im sorry Witch the one you gave me is accidentally disabled:'(
see you next year buddy


----------



## lunathenia

selcouth said:


> Because she's a generous user who them out to people, lol.



oh lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zulehan said:


> Friends gave me all the TBT Bells and collectibles (and the signature set, oh, my God). They are way too generous with me.


A kind fellow needs a kind gift Zulehan.


----------



## jobby47

lunathenia said:


> Why does everyone have a rose from "Witch"?



Because she is really nice.


----------



## Alienfish

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> A kind fellow needs a kind gift Zulehan.



 indeed ^^'

well i'll just try for white/pink next time we have a fair. especially white, seems it was like 2-3 people who got it afterwards, so...


----------



## kassie

I kind of want to make a LF thread for a White feather but yeah, I don't know. I don't think there's anyone willing to sell at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish

selcouth said:


> I kind of want to make a LF thread for a White feather but yeah, I don't know. I don't think there's anyone willing to sell at the moment.


Nope, unless you have a crapton of game codes or like 40-50k BTB, nope


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Noiru said:


> Nope, unless you have a crapton of game codes or like 40-50k BTB, nope


Even if you do, after all 3 of us failed. It really depends if someone really want to sell it. As most who do have a white feather/s, don't want to give it up and for good reason. You can't blame them. It's a good collectible!


----------



## kassie

I could do 50K. Game codes, though? Unfortunately not.


----------



## Alienfish

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Even if you do, after all 3 of us failed. It really depends if someone really want to sell it. As most who do have a white feather/s, don't want to give it up and for good reason. You can't blame them. It's a good collectible!



Yes we did. I think most people wants games/game items rather than pure from what I've seen. O well next fair


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Gasps, I wasnt here on Valentines Day, when did that Rose happen? D:


----------



## Gracelia

Frances-Simoun said:


> Gasps, I wasnt here on Valentines Day, when did that Rose happen? D:



I think just on Valentine's day (with restocks throughout); and a little bit after it ended!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah they were around last weekend and a bit after probably ;p

Also, damn those rainbow feathers are so pretty.. def. gonna try more for next fair..


----------



## Gracelia

Noiru said:


> Yeah they were around last weekend and a bit after probably ;p
> 
> Also, damn those rainbow feathers are so pretty.. def. gonna try more for next fair..



( ? ▽ ` )b you can do it~ It was fun to participate. Hopefully there will be a fair next year! You've got a nice collection going on though - especially in a small amt of time! Wooo-ah XD

I'm also way early on this hype, but, I cannot wait for the apple collectible. When and if it gets released (saw it in the prize pack, so I guess anticipation for it is high??)!


----------



## Alienfish

I hope. I kinda wanted last year but got family **** and other stuff to take care of...thanks ^_^

Yeah, no overly fan of the fruits but would be nice to have that. Hope we can get island fruits as well. dat banana ;D


----------



## lazuli

hashtag apple hype


----------



## daniduckyface

Noiru said:


> I hope. I kinda wanted last year but got family **** and other stuff to take care of...thanks ^_^
> 
> Yeah, no overly fan of the fruits but would be nice to have that. Hope we can get island fruits as well. dat banana ;D



BANANA *insert minion video here because i'm lazy*


----------



## Alienfish

ITS BANANA ah. 

well more yellow collectibles hinthint


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Noiru said:


> ITS BANANA ah.
> 
> well more yellow collectibles hinthint



*cough* lemon  *cough cough*


----------



## Alienfish

always dude. nice cakes you got btw


----------



## lazuli

needs more tropical fruit collectibles


----------



## Prabha

there should be a pie collectable that splatters whip cream all over the computer screen when you click on it 

jk


----------



## Hyperpesta

daniduckyface said:


> BANANA *insert minion video here because i'm lazy*


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> there should be a pie collectable that splatters whip cream all over the computer screen when you click on it
> 
> jk



yes it shud lol


----------



## Javocado

Prabha said:


> there should be a pie collectable that splatters whip cream all over the computer screen when you click on it
> 
> jk



does it have to be whip cream? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish

Javocado said:


> does it have to be whip cream? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



nope THAT cream lol.

/still looking for yellow sell me one someone </3


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i've never seen an apple collectible


----------



## Coach

Luna Moonbug said:


> i've never seen an apple collectible



Apple hasn't been released yet


----------



## Prabha

Javocado said:


> does it have to be whip cream? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Imagination, my friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> nope THAT cream lol.
> 
> /still looking for yellow sell me one someone </3



shaving cream right? I gotchu bro.


----------



## lazuli

Prabha said:


> shaving cream right? I gotchu bro.








shaving cream everywhere

=

why do ppl like the ice cream swirls more if the popsicles were cuter,,,


----------



## Prabha

computertrash said:


> shaving cream everywhere
> 
> =
> 
> why do ppl like the ice cream swirls more if the popsicles were cuter,,,



maybe bc ice cream swirls are more tasty in real life


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I still can't wait for the apple collectible to come out.


----------



## f11

Noiru said:


> ITS BANANA ah.
> 
> well more yellow collectibles hinthint


I like yellow


----------



## jobby47

I wonder when there will be another restock.


----------



## Vizionari

all the old tags are still here lmao (well except the candy ones)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Goodbye roses! Hold me peaches.

I'm surprised they didn't fade this year.


----------



## roseflower

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Goodbye roses! Hold me peaches.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't fade this year.



The rose collectible is too beautiful to display it every other normal day <3


----------



## Justin

Cross posting here:



Justin said:


> Hey folks. Last Saturday, we had a limited time collectible in the TBT Shop called the Valentine's Rose. There is a glitch however with the item where if you deactivate the item in your inventory (also known as unchecking the Active box) then you will not be able to reactivate the item later. (also known as checking the Active box again)
> 
> However, I'm very happy to announce that those who previously had their roses affected by this glitch by 9:50PM Pacific today should now have theirs fixed. If you're not seeing them visible on your profile, be sure to enable and disable the Hidden checkbox.
> 
> *Please note however that we have NOT patched the glitch itself at this time. We have just fixed the roses which were already glitched. This means you still need to be careful and NOT deactivate them or uncheck the Active checkbox. If you glitch a rose after this warning, we cannot gurantee you can get it reactivated again.*
> 
> Also, they were supposed to disappear today but since some have had theirs glitched for the entire week, we'll keep them for the weekend.
> 
> Justin


----------



## Campy

Yay! My rose has indeed been fixed, thanks Justin! And also thanks for letting us keep them for the weekend.


----------



## Danielkang2

test


----------



## jobby47

Yay my roses are fixed! Thank you Justin.


----------



## lazuli

ayy look at my lineup


----------



## jobby47

Cool, I want a Mori letter so bad.


----------



## snapdragon

Can't wait for an apple...


----------



## jobby47

I wonder when Apple will be here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jobby47 said:


> I wonder when Apple will be here.



Thanks for inviting me to this thread. Of course, I will always be here.

Actually, I know what you're talking about. You want the collectible. I like to play around and mess with the ambiguity of the word. Well I still want the collectible, but at least this site has Apple2012.


----------



## Prabha

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks for inviting me to this thread. Of course, I will always be here.
> 
> Actually, I know what you're talking about. You want the collectible. I like to play around and mess with the ambiguity of the word. Well I still want the collectible, but at least this site has Apple2012.



I absolutley loved that post. 
& yeah you're pretty popular. A lot of people are talking about you. ^.^


----------



## Javocado

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks for inviting me to this thread. Of course, I will always be here.
> 
> Actually, I know what you're talking about. You want the collectible. I like to play around and mess with the ambiguity of the word. Well I still want the collectible, but at least this site has Apple2012.



I saw this coming from a mile away lol


----------



## lazuli

Javocado said:


> I saw this coming from a mile away lol



who didnt tho

=

i cant even display my popsicle bc of my lineup !!! or my other popper !!! bluh


----------



## Vizionari

computertrash said:


> who didnt tho
> 
> =
> 
> i cant even display my popsicle bc of my lineup !!! or my other popper !!! bluh


If you have your popsicle active, you still having bragging rights when people look at your shop page c;


----------



## snapdragon

I'm sorry if I missed this but are roses lasting beyond the 21st?


----------



## Rasha

I wonder why nobody sells Wii U games?? all I see are codes for 3ds games :/


----------



## Vizionari

snapdragon said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this but are roses lasting beyond the 21st?



till the end of the weekend


----------



## Zane

R-Cookies said:


> I wonder why nobody sells Wii U games?? all I see are codes for 3ds games :/



More expensive and they take up a ton of memory if you dont have an external hardrive on your wii u (like me)


----------



## Rasha

Zane said:


> More expensive and they take up a ton of memory if you dont have an external hardrive on your wii u (like me)



it really depends on the game and I would be more than happy to buy Wii U games or eshop cards...


----------



## kassie

R-Cookies said:


> I wonder why nobody sells Wii U games?? all I see are codes for 3ds games :/



I bought Mario Kart 8. There are a few sellers.


----------



## Prabha

R-Cookies said:


> it really depends on the game and I would be more than happy to buy Wii U games or eshop cards...



Did people ever sell e-shop giftcards? & is that allowed here?


----------



## Maruchan

R-Cookies said:


> it really depends on the game and I would be more than happy to buy Wii U games or eshop cards...





Prabha said:


> Did people ever sell e-shop giftcards? & is that allowed here?



Well, according to this sticky thread here in the Marketplace, e-shop giftcards are not allowed.
But then, it's always been a grey area, and no one is stopping you from trading discreetly via PM.
Just don't do that publicly + at your own risk, because there are always scammers, 
and if anything went wrong with those trades, do not expect any help from the staffs, or refunds.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?238080-TBT-Bells-Real-World-Item-Transactions


----------



## jobby47

How do you get eggs to buy collectible eggs for Easter?


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> How do you get eggs to buy collectible eggs for Easter?



You had to solve riddles, I think.


----------



## jobby47

Oh ok.


----------



## Zane

goodbye roses ;A;


----------



## lazuli

theyll probably come back next year. you can get eternal roses by putting img into ur sig


----------



## Alienfish

i'm gonna miss the roses they completed my lineup perfectly.. now to get more feathers XD


----------



## lazuli

Noiru said:


> i'm gonna miss the roses they completed my lineup perfectly.. now to get more feathers XD



rip lineup
thats why i got a candy set bc it takes up space


----------



## Alienfish

yeah could look nice but would be off with the feather since they dont have cloudy background


----------



## Gracelia

rip roses, pretty while it lasted! it was fun to send them out :')


----------



## lazuli

so
how bout them chocolate cakes


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> so
> how bout them chocolate cakes



chocolate cakes are my life


----------



## Alienfish

cakes ain't cloudy </3


----------



## lunathenia

f a t t i e s < 3


----------



## snapdragon

Awww the roses are gone :< until next year!


----------



## Alienfish

snapdragon said:


> Awww the roses are gone :< until next year!



indeed </3 wish i had enough bells for three more feathers oh well


----------



## Sanaki

i hate the candies and cakes backgrounds otherwise i'd prob have a chocolate cake by now


----------



## Alienfish

Ahri said:


> i hate the candies and cakes backgrounds otherwise i'd prob have a chocolate cake by now



yeah same here they look bad with feathers and wheels


----------



## lazuli

Ahri said:


> i hate the candies and cakes backgrounds otherwise i'd prob have a chocolate cake by now



ok
itd look p boring if all collectibles have the same background
but really.. grey gradient isnt bad...


----------



## Sanaki

Obviously 

I just don't like the grey that's all


----------



## lazuli

Ahri said:


> Obviously
> 
> I just don't like the grey that's all



mm the light background like on birthstones look nice
i find the clouds to look kinda weird but ill deal with it


----------



## Sanaki

The shade of blue is so pretty with fair collectibles


----------



## lazuli

Ahri said:


> The shade of blue is so pretty with fair collectibles



it is but its the actual clouds that are bothering me
its like they lazily airbrused white onto the bg lmao


----------



## Alienfish

computertrash said:


> it is but its the actual clouds that are bothering me
> its like they lazily airbrused white onto the bg lmao



not really. lol.

well i like that bg best imo. and not saying all collectibles should have it but it still looks the best


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I am wondering. What are the most popular collectibles on this site? And what are the most hated collectibles?

I would also like to talk about what 14 collectibles I don't want to own.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Apple2012 said:


> I am wondering. What are the most popular collectibles on this site? And what are the most hated collectibles?
> 
> I would also like to talk about what 14 collectibles I don't want to own.



Personally my favorite is the bell bag (which i will never own ;^; ).

Admins!! Take donations for something. Anything. will pay handsomly for bell bag omg ;^;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My favorite is easily the chocolate cake, but I am tempted into getting the green pinwheel, rainbow feather, and golden egg. I'm willingly going to get them, but I'm not able to get them.

Anyway, here are the 14 collectibles I don't want to own:

1. Regular cake - my least favorite collectible
2. Yellow candy
3. Cyan letter
4. Pink letter
5. Regular egg
6. Green letter
7. Red candy
8. Green candy
9. Togepi egg
10. Yoshi's egg
11. Teal Letter
12. Blue Letter
13. Yellow Letter
14. Blue Candy

Any other collectible, I will be glad to own them. I'll even be okay with the yellow feather. But the pear, orange, and birthstones, I want to get them on my own.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Whats wrong with blue candies yo ;^;


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> My favorite is easily the chocolate cake, but I am tempted into getting the green pinwheel, rainbow feather, and golden egg. I'm willingly going to get them, but I'm not able to get them.
> 
> Anyway, here are the 14 collectibles I don't want to own:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Any other collectible, I will be glad to own them. I'll even be okay with the yellow feather. But the pear, orange, and birthstones, I want to get them on my own.



ok
why do you specifically want oranges/pears tho
theyre not really smth special.

=

i like red pinwheel and i dont like balloons/feathers


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Whats wrong with blue candies yo ;^;



The blue candy isn't as bad as the other candies, but it still doesn't look good. In fact, all the candies aren't appealing, especially the yellow candy.



computertrash said:


> ok
> why do you specifically want oranges/pears tho
> theyre not really smth special.
> 
> =
> 
> i like red pinwheel and i dont like balloons/feathers



I don't like the orange and pear anymore than the other fruits, but I like to complete the fruit collection and birthstone collection as well. It would be convenient to get the other three fruits on my own, but the orange and pear are the ones I don't want to be gifted. I don't want to be gifted birthstones either. That's like helping out someone on a test by giving an answer guide when the person taking the test feels like he/she can do the test without any help.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sorry if this is off topic, but my post didn't show up. This is a severe forum glitch that needed to be patched.

Hopefully my post shows up.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> The blue candy isn't as bad as the other candies, but it still doesn't look good. In fact, all the candies aren't appealing, especially the yellow candy.



i think the blue one looks the best of the candies bc of its light colour


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> Sorry if this is off topic, but my post didn't show up. This is a severe forum glitch that needed to be patched.
> 
> Hopefully my post shows up.



I think that's just lag, sometimes it takes a few minutes for the latest post to show up.



computertrash said:


> i think the blue one looks the best of the candies bc of its light colour



blue candy is definitely the best candy and i feel like it would taste like blue raspberry. p:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> i think the blue one looks the best of the candies bc of its light colour



That, and blue is the most popular color. Even blue is my favorite color (except in US election maps, but you guys already get it).


----------



## lazuli

Zane said:


> blue candy is definitely the best candy and i feel like it would taste like blue raspberry. p:



blue is such a great colour its so calming and nice. the shade chosen is especially nice
E: idk why but yellow seems childish, red seems meh. ok, and green is like. nice



Apple2012 said:


> That, and blue is the most popular color. Even blue is my favorite color (except in US election maps, but you guys already get it).



ok


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I love blue i agree with both comptrash and zane 

(but orange is the best color ok?)


----------



## Vizionari

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I love blue i agree with both comptrash and zane
> 
> (but orange is the best color ok?)



I don't know why there's no orange candy, I mean the candy looks orange in-game anyway 

I just wanted the blue candy so I could complete my collection, the green candy is my favorite.


----------



## daniduckyface

I hope the candies will increase in demand when it gets closer to oct. People have a hard time selling them now :/ i wish they had a prettier background too


----------



## Javocado

What color is this candy?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Javocado said:


> What color is this candy?
> View attachment 85299



Purple


----------



## Zulehan

Javocado said:


> What color is this candy?
> View attachment 85299


Well, I can say with confidence that the wrapper is yellow and white, but I have no idea about the candy itself.


----------



## daniduckyface

Javocado said:


> What color is this candy?
> View attachment 85299



y u do this


----------



## Jacob4

Javocado said:


> What color is this candy?
> View attachment 85299



Trick question - It's Javocado!

idk


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zane said:


> blue candy is definitely the best candy and i feel like it would taste like blue raspberry. p:


Best and I love blue raspberry <3


----------



## Heyden

Why isn't there an apple yet :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Haydenn said:


> Why isn't there an apple yet :/



Be patient, the apple is coming soon.


----------



## Aradai

I honestly wish I can buy more pearl birthstones rip
can't wait for march stone


----------



## aleshapie

I am bugging out about this apple !! AAAAAAppppppppllllleeee.... Where are you?!


----------



## Zulehan

aleshapie said:


> I am bugging out about this apple !! AAAAAAppppppppllllleeee.... Where are you?!


Every morning I stand in front of my apple tree thinking the same thing.


----------



## Vizionari

Aradai said:


> I honestly wish I can buy more pearl birthstones rip
> can't wait for march stone



omg ikr

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> I am bugging out about this apple !! AAAAAAppppppppllllleeee.... Where are you?!



I wonder if they'll make the apple limited or not. Either way ^w^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Watch them give us spoiled apples because of this 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tbh I'd want that


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Watch them give us spoiled apples because of this
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Tbh I'd want that



Or worse, misbehaved apples. They can eat your collectibles.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Apple2012 said:


> Or worse, misbehaved apples. They can eat your collectibles.



I wud cri evry thyme ;^;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I want well-behaved apple collectibles, not misbehaved apple collectibles.

I would fear that I would get apple collectibles that will eat my chocolate cake, pop my balloons, snap my fair patch, and steal my gems. That's why I want the well-behaved ones instead.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Apple2012 said:


> I want well-behaved apple collectibles, not misbehaved apple collectibles.
> 
> I would fear that I would get apple collectibles that will eat my chocolate cake, pop my balloons, snap my fair patch, and steal my gems. That's why I want the well-behaved ones instead.


They'll also wear your patch


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you want to know what apple collectibles do to other fruit collectibles:

They'll set them free (giving them liberty), thus losing your fruit collectibles.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

My lord.... it would be anarchy


----------



## nard

u must sacrifice a collectible to buy the apple


----------



## spamurai

I absolutely love this forum and I'm gutted I was away for the "10" collectible 
Gonna be a while until I can get the "20" one xD


----------



## jobby47

I can't wait for the next Bell Tree Direct, and another restock.


----------



## lunathenia

jobby47 said:


> I can't wait for the next Bell Tree Direct, and another restock.



Whats a bell tree direct?


----------



## Coach

lunathenia said:


> Whats a bell tree direct?



It's pretty much an update by the staff on events / changes / new collectibles (And restocks)


----------



## Aradai

itd be cute if there was a chery blossom collectable now that I'm thinking about it


----------



## Vizionari

Aradai said:


> itd be cute if there was a chery blossom collectable now that I'm thinking about it



Or a four leaf clover one...


----------



## Javocado

Vizionari said:


> Or a four leaf clover one...



Or Bob's head


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> Or Bob's head



tHIS. 

or a bell collectible in which every time you click on it, you gain a tbt bell

lol jk


----------



## Javocado

Sir Integra said:


> tHIS.
> 
> or a bell collectible in which every time you click on it, you gain a tbt bell
> 
> lol jk



too OP pls nerf


----------



## lunathenia

How often do bell directs occur?


----------



## Coach

lunathenia said:


> How often do bell directs occur?



Around every 2 months


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> Around every 2 months



Last one was 12/21

So if it means anything, we should be having one soon.


----------



## Coach

Javocado said:


> Last one was 12/21
> 
> So if it means anything, we should be having one soon.



Maybe for easter with the event?


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> Maybe for easter with the event?



I hope we do have some Easter event this year.
Last year's was eggcellente


----------



## Gracelia

Javocado said:


> I hope we do have some Easter event this year.
> Last year's was eggcellente



dead 
(CANT EVEN LAUGH ATM CUZ FACE MASK FROZE MY FACE LOLL)

more eggs this year pls <3
should do a hidden egg hunt!! er ma gerddd. still waiting on apple~


----------



## Javocado

Gracelia said:


> dead
> (CANT EVEN LAUGH ATM CUZ FACE MASK FROZE MY FACE LOLL)
> 
> more eggs this year pls <3
> should do a hidden egg hunt!! er ma gerddd. still waiting on apple~



that's eggxactly the reaction i was hoping for!

last year was kind of an egg hunt with the eggs being riddles haha
it would be cute to see a few eggs lying around though


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> I hope we do have some Easter event this year.
> *Last year's was eggcellente*



pls stop

riddles ugh :c


----------



## Vizionari

Javocado said:


> that's eggxactly the reaction i was hoping for!
> 
> last year was kind of an egg hunt with the eggs being riddles haha
> it would be cute to see a few eggs lying around though



I NEED a Togepi egg! 

But seriously I'd be happy just to participate in some kind off Easter event this year ^^


----------



## Javocado

Sir Integra said:


> pls stop
> 
> riddles ugh :c



yes the riddles were tough and at times i thought we should've got ridd of them all together
but i had a blast


----------



## Coach

We didn't get riddles for Halloween so we need them in Easter


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> We didn't get riddles for Halloween so we need them in Easter



but we got dis


----------



## Coach

Javocado said:


> but we got dis



But they took our spoopy toothpaste away 

Also nice 0 subs lol


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> Also nice 0 subs lol



git out


----------



## Coach

Javocado said:


> git out
> View attachment 85503



You just lost a potential sub m8

Pay tbt for subs plz


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> You just lost a potential sub m8
> 
> Pay tbt for subs plz



I dun't care 4 teh subs 
I don't upload to youtube on the reggie

btw wouldn't that little "git out" emote be cute as a collectible omg


----------



## Coach

/


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> btw wouldn't that little "git out" emote be cute as a collectible omg







this means "no" in the "dobutsu no mori" right???


----------



## Ragdoll

Aradai said:


> this means "no" in the "dobutsu no mori" right???







10/10 collectible m8

and yes it does XD


----------



## Aradai

Sir Integra said:


> 10/10 collectible m8
> 
> and yes it does XD







oh thank god


----------



## Coach

Now I have enough to buy a March birthstone when the staff pick up the pace


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> Now I have enough to buy a March birthstone when the staff pick up the pace



I can't wait :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Aradai said:


> this means "no" in the "dobutsu no mori" right???



You're actually right, but in the Japanese language, it's a symbol of possession. "No" in Japanese is "my" in English.


----------



## Ragdoll

Apple2012 said:


> You're actually right, but in the Japanese language, it's a symbol of possession. "No" in Japanese is "my" in English.



so uh.. Animal My Crossing?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sir Integra said:


> so uh.. Animal My Crossing?



Japanese is a hard language. It's easily one of the hardest in the world.

If you want to know a record breaker, Chinese is the hardest language to learn, yet the most commonly spoken.

My father told me that English is the real hardest language, even if it's an easy language to learn if you live in the US.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Coach said:


> Now I have enough to buy a March birthstone when the staff pick up the pace



aquamarine birthstone...can't wait  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Japanese is a hard language. It's easily one of the hardest in the world.
> 
> If you want to know a record breaker, Chinese is the hardest language to learn, yet the most commonly spoken.
> 
> My father told me that English is the real hardest language, even if it's an easy language to learn if you live in the US.



my mom enrolled me to learn how to speak Chinese...i lasted 2 weeks...lol....i learned how to write my name...and it's pronounced
Ang Shu Tin lol


----------



## Justin

Coach said:


> Now I have enough to buy a March birthstone when the staff pick up the pace



WAIT IT'S MARCH???

Man, screw February.

I'm on it.


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> WAIT IT'S MARCH???
> 
> Man, screw February.
> 
> I'm on it.



yes jubs
*march* forward and stock them birthstones


----------



## kassie

Justin said:


> WAIT IT'S MARCH???
> 
> Man, screw February.
> 
> I'm on it.



LOL nice.


----------



## Ragdoll

Justin said:


> WAIT IT'S MARCH???
> 
> Man, screw February.
> 
> I'm on it.


time goes by rlly fast, its been March for like a day and a half c;

soon enough, you'll be stocking Turquoises lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

And I hope you start stocking well-behaved apple collectibles. Sorry if I sound nit picky.


----------



## kassie

Yayyyy aquamarine~


----------



## Justin

Apple2012 said:


> And I hope you start stocking well-behaved apple collectibles. Sorry if I sound nit picky.



On my grave!!


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> On my grave!!



moment of silence pls


----------



## Naiad

Justin said:


> On my grave!!








That can be arranged.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> moment of silence pls
> View attachment 85534



rip


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> moment of silence pls
> View attachment 85534



I'm sorry Justin.


----------



## Naiad

Apple2012 said:


> I'm sorry Justin.









he lives on in our kokoros


----------



## Leela

The chocolate cakes came back. I'm on a slow computer but by some miracle I got one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

But has the apple stock delayed because we can only find misbehaved apples?


----------



## Vizionari

Leela said:


> The chocolate cakes came back. I'm on a slow computer but by some miracle I got one.



Oh they restocked? Cool that you got one.


----------



## Leela

Vizionari said:


> Oh they restocked? Cool that you got one.



I was afraid it was some glitch since no one was talking about the restock lol

I didn't see how many were in stock. I just put it in my cart and ran for the hills. Good job I didn't try to be greedy and mass buy them, or I might not have made it


----------



## kassie

Only one was restocked.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Peaches have been restocked too.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Peaches have been restocked too.


What the I was just in there, how did I miss that.


----------



## nard

i got that peach ; v ;


----------



## Ragdoll

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What the I was just in there, how did I miss that.



ME TOO???? wow these restocks go fast lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My new peach collectible hid all of my other collectibles in the vault for protection against other fruit collectibles. I'm feeling grateful for what my peach did.


----------



## Aradai

Fuzzling said:


> i got that peach ; v ;


u lucky duck


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Peaches have been restocked too.



What? Wow, I'm missing out ;-;


----------



## Leela

selcouth said:


> Only one was restocked.



Really? o.o I feel lucky now.

And I wish there were apples :3


----------



## Javocado

jubs pls make perf fruit with purp background a thing
i want perf apple collectible


----------



## Naiad

Javocado said:


> jubs pls make perf fruit with purp background a thing
> i want perf apple collectible



i need the perfect booty


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Fuzzling said:


> i got that peach ; v ;



Ahh I saw it but I had not btb cry xD


----------



## Leela

We need a perfect Apple2012 collectable ASAP


----------



## Luna Moonbug

got my march birthstone


----------



## Leela

Luna Moonbug said:


> got my march birthstone



Congrats! I was going to buy one but I'm broke after buying other collectables lol


----------



## Leela

double post


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Leela said:


> Congrats! I was going to buy one but I'm broke after buying other collectables lol



Me too. I feel broke after buying the aquamarine and the peach.


----------



## lazuli

Sir Integra said:


> so uh.. Animal My Crossing?



no,,,,
どうぶつ (doubutsu) means animal, の (no) is possessive particle, 森 (mori) means forest
so its animal forest (or forest belonging to the animals).



Javocado said:


> jubs pls make perf fruit with purp background a thing
> i want perf apple collectible



why purple tho



Apple2012 said:


> Me too. I feel broke after buying the aquamarine and the peach.



rip

=

cant believe i missed a restock !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado

why not?
purple and gold go great together (see pokeball raffle ticket o wait u cant rip)
would look stellar with some gold tools as well


----------



## Ragdoll

computertrash said:


> no,,,,
> どうぶつ (doubutsu) means animal, の (no) is possessive particle, 森 (mori) means forest
> so its animal forest (or forest belonging to the animals)



ok thank


----------



## Zulehan

Javocado said:


> why not?
> purple and gold go great together (see pokeball raffle ticket o wait u cant rip)
> would look stellar with some gold tools as well


Not to mention since you are talking about _perfect_ fruit, purple would also be a great background because it has been associated with proximity to the divine (e.g., in imperial Rome, it strongly denoted both imperial status and close association to the gods, so imperial statuary would often be made with porphyry, or a purplish-red stone). 

So yeah, purple should definitely grace perfect (or divine) fruit, heh.


----------



## Vizionari

Zulehan said:


> Not to mention since you are talking about _perfect_ fruit, purple would also be a great background because it has been associated with proximity to the divine (e.g., in imperial Rome, it strongly denoted both imperial status and close association to the gods, so imperial statuary would often be made with porphyry, or a purplish-red stone).
> 
> So yeah, purple should definitely grace perfect (or divine) fruit, heh.


Put a background of Mount Olympus, or pure white, that would be even better, imo c;


----------



## lazuli

Zulehan said:


> Not to mention since you are talking about _perfect_ fruit, purple would also be a great background because it has been associated with proximity to the divine (e.g., in imperial Rome, it strongly denoted both imperial status and close association to the gods, so imperial statuary would often be made with porphyry, or a purplish-red stone).
> 
> So yeah, purple should definitely grace perfect (or divine) fruit, heh.



ok............ gotta get all smart and tell us the meaning behind purple..........

=

dont all the current fruits have a green background
i guess itd make sense for a diff colour
purple was not my first thought but okay


----------



## Maruchan

computertrash said:


> ok............ gotta get all smart and tell us the meaning behind purple..........





computertrash said:


> no,,,,
> どうぶつ (doubutsu) means animal, の (no) is possessive particle, 森 (mori) means forest
> so its animal forest (or forest belonging to the animals).



ok............ gotta get all smart and tell us the meaning behind some Japanese letters..........


----------



## Zulehan

Yeah, talking down to people is pretty much my past time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My peach released some of my collectibles from the vault, but it won't let anybody steal them.

Anyway, I put up my collectible wishlist in my sig.


----------



## lazuli

Maruchan said:


> ok............ gotta get all smart and tell us the meaning behind some Japanese letters..........



i just wanted to say that it didnt mean animal my crossing :/
but seems like i cant do anything right then ok

=

when are we getting streetpass item collectibles


----------



## Vizionari

computertrash said:


> i just wanted to say that it didnt mean animal my crossing :/
> but seems like i cant do anything right then ok
> 
> =
> 
> when are we getting streetpass item collectibles


balloons and pinwheels


----------



## kassie

Really hope there's an Easter event, missed it last year. :<


----------



## device

selcouth said:


> Really hope there's an Easter event, missed it last year. :<



Yeah I guess that would be cool I always miss these kind of things lmao been here for two years and haven't managed to have a fair or anything like that yet


----------



## kassie

VanishingKira said:


> Yeah I guess that would be cool I always miss these kind of things lmao been here for two years and haven't managed to have a fair or anything like that yet



Maybe this year c: If, of course, it returns.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't know egg collectibles will be here, but I would like to see plain-colored eggs (like the golden egg, but more common and less valuable).


----------



## lazuli

@apple ya i just like the ones I hav now. red pinwheel is the only one I really really want bc of now neat it looks but I'll never get it

=

I didn't participate in the easter event last year rip me
really hoping for one this year bc I really like riddles


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> @apple ya i just like the ones I hav now. red pinwheel is the only one I really really want bc of now neat it looks but I'll never get it
> 
> =
> 
> I didn't participate in the easter event last year rip me
> really hoping for one this year bc I really like riddles



You should participate in the easter event this year. I don't know about me, but I would join if we had more plain egg collectibles.

And I hope you get your red pinwheel next year.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> You should participate in the easter event this year. I don't know about me, but I would join if we had more plain egg collectibles.
> 
> And I hope you get your red pinwheel next year.


Getting the Easter egg and Classic Easter egg weren't very hard with the riddles, as they only need about 3 - 4 eggs/solved riddles. Plus they were unlimited at the shop. The Yoshi and Togepi Easter eggs on the other hand were limited and trying to solve all the riddles to get them both were tough. And with everyone trying to get the Golden Easter egg oh my haha. Plus some of the riddles had a time limit of a day or so.


----------



## Peisinoe

JUSTIN TOLD ME APPLE IS DROPPING 3.14 2K15


----------



## Javocado

S a t a n i said:


> JUSTIN TOLD ME APPLE IS DROPPING 3.14 2K15



pie think you're lying


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Getting the Easter egg and Classic Easter egg weren't very hard with the riddles, as they only need about 3 - 4 eggs/solved riddles. Plus they were unlimited at the shop. The Yoshi and Togepi Easter eggs on the other hand were limited and trying to solve all the riddles to get them both were tough. And with everyone trying to get the Golden Easter egg oh my haha. Plus some of the riddles had a time limit of a day or so.



The golden easter egg looks the best, but I'm not going to count on that since that's out of my league (unless if I can solve all the riddles easily).


----------



## Vizionari

Javocado said:


> pie think you're lying



can I jav you stop plz


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I wouldn't mind if they *weren't* lying


----------



## Justin

Hi.

This is probably the third time in 6 months I've had to lock this thread because of whatever arguments and other nonsense is going on in here, and I'm tired of it.

I understand that many of the causes of trouble in here typically comes from one or two people, but that doesn't mean the rest of you can't help make it better.

When someone brews up an argument in here, as with anywhere else on TBT, we ask that you refrain from attacking back and causing more trouble. We ask that you keep your feelings mostly to yourself and report the thread so we can deal with it as we have just now. There were many people in here replying and not helping the situation, who did not even report anything. That's not okay, and makes things harder for everyone here.

I will be issuing warnings next time not only for those who incite the argument, but anyone who plays a significant part in worsening it as well.

Anyway, keep the #AppleHype going and I'll see you all around soon!


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is probably the third time in 6 months I've had to lock this thread because of whatever arguments and other nonsense is going on in here, and I'm tired of it.
> 
> I understand that many of the causes of trouble in here typically comes from one or two people, but that doesn't mean the rest of you can't help make it better.
> 
> When someone brews up an argument in here, as with anywhere else on TBT, we ask that you refrain from attacking back and causing more trouble. We ask that you keep your feelings mostly to yourself and report the thread so we can deal with it as we have just now. There were many people in here replying and not helping the situation, who did not even report anything. That's not okay, and makes things harder for everyone here.
> 
> I will be issuing warnings next time not only for those who incite the argument, but anyone who plays a significant part in worsening it as well.
> 
> Anyway, keep the *#AppleHype* going and I'll see you all around soon!



thanks jubs! c:


----------



## kassie

Thanks, Justin! And Tina, too. 

#AppleHype


----------



## Alolan_Apples

S a t a n i said:


> JUSTIN TOLD ME APPLE IS DROPPING 3.14 2K15



Wait, am I leaving on March 14th? (yes, I'm playing that game again, where I act confused between my username and the collectible)

Now when that day comes, let's refresh the shop. Oh wait, maybe the admins don't like that because of that up-vote feature delay. I'll still go for it.

Oh, and thanks Justin. I'll continue the apple hype, and I hope the Apple2012 collectible comes in too.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Justin said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is probably the third time in 6 months I've had to lock this thread because of whatever arguments and other nonsense is going on in here, and I'm tired of it.
> 
> I understand that many of the causes of trouble in here typically comes from one or two people, but that doesn't mean the rest of you can't help make it better.
> 
> When someone brews up an argument in here, as with anywhere else on TBT, we ask that you refrain from attacking back and causing more trouble. We ask that you keep your feelings mostly to yourself and report the thread so we can deal with it as we have just now. There were many people in here replying and not helping the situation, who did not even report anything. That's not okay, and makes things harder for everyone here.
> 
> I will be issuing warnings next time not only for those who incite the argument, but anyone who plays a significant part in worsening it as well.
> 
> Anyway, keep the #AppleHype going and I'll see you all around soon!




Thanks Jubs!!  

#APPLEHYPEISREAL


----------



## lazuli

#applehype 5ever


----------



## Javocado

planting the seeds for an apple stock


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So interesting. I remember back when this thread was first made, the very first collectible we were hyped for is the apple.

And Justin, I know I kept asking you this, but has the apple stock been delayed due to misbehaved apples? We don't want collectibles that steal other collectibles.

And yes, I do care if the apple collectibles are well behaved or not because I actually had misbehaved pet apples before.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hype.
Thanks Jubs and Tina.

Now I can finally get my favorite fruit of Wakuwaku... Wakuwaku! (Excitement!)


----------



## Maruchan

Along with the regular *Red Apples*, 
perhaps some super lucky members could find themselves bestowed with 
the *Perfect Golden Apples* among the usual batches...?






The fairest of them all / object of envy, and other fine forum-worthy-drama-qualities. Guaranteed.

But yeah, *#AppleHype*.


----------



## Coach

Maruchan said:


> Along with the regular *Red Apples*,
> perhaps some super lucky members could find themselves bestowed with
> the *Perfect Golden Apples* among the usual batches...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fairest of them all / object of envy, and other fine forum-worthy-drama-qualities. Guaranteed.
> 
> But yeah, *#AppleHype*.



Omg, it would be cool if in the shop when buying the apples, there was a 1/5 chance you would get a perfect one


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Coach said:


> Omg, it would be cool if in the shop when buying the apples, there was a 1/5 chance you would get a perfect one


Haha like New Leaf when trying to grow a perfect. This is a great idea!


----------



## Coach

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha like New Leaf when trying to grow a perfect. This is a great idea!



That would probably encourage Sheniquas, though :/ More apples = More chances to get perfect ;-;


----------



## Zane

Coach said:


> Omg, it would be cool if in the shop when buying the apples, there was a 1/5 chance you would get a perfect one



i'm crying already


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> That would probably encourage Sheniquas, though :/ More apples = More chances to get perfect ;-;



Speaking of Sheniqua, that 'howsheniquastolexmas' tag is still there


----------



## kassie

Vizionari said:


> Speaking of Sheniqua, that 'howsheniquastolexmas' tag is still there



Literally my favorite tag ever.


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> JUSTIN TOLD ME APPLE IS DROPPING 3.14 2K15



_guys don't you see _

3.14 = 3.14159

*1:59* 

The last digit is 9/# of digits = 3
A triangle has 3 sides
_*Illuminati confirmed*_

The restock is going to be at 1:59 and the illuminati will strike then
be prepared


----------



## Javocado

Lafiel said:


> _guys don't you see _
> 
> 3.14 = 3.14159
> 
> *1:59*
> 
> The last digit is 9/# of digits = 3
> A triangle has 3 sides
> _*Illuminati confirmed*_
> 
> The restock is going to be at 1:59 and the illuminati will strike then
> be prepared



omg natty came back recently also
illuminatty confirmed
We are so fukt


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a cool idea. On the day apples are released, we can have apples on the Bell Tree's tree.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Nvm ♡ sorry


----------



## jobby47

I keep missing restocks.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Does anyone else think that the regular cake is super cute and way too discriminated against ;^; poor lil'cake, i will love you ♡


----------



## kasane

w8 did the shop restock? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## kassie

Yep. Pretty sure it was just 1 chocolate cake and 2 peaches.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Justin!! 

restock a peach for me ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> _guys don't you see _
> 
> 3.14 = 3.14159
> 
> *1:59*
> 
> The last digit is 9/# of digits = 3
> A triangle has 3 sides
> _*Illuminati confirmed*_
> 
> The restock is going to be at 1:59 and the illuminati will strike then
> be prepared



Pi goes 3.14*159*

Peaches cost 159 tbt.

Peaches restocked after quoted post.

Illuminati


----------



## daniduckyface

i'm so tempted to break up my fair line and get all peaches D:


----------



## Vizionari

I keep missing out on peaches ;3;


----------



## rosabelle

daniduckyface said:


> i'm so tempted to break up my fair line and get all peaches D:



Same ;o; or at least 1 line of peaches


----------



## daniduckyface

rosabelle said:


> Same ;o; or at least 1 line of peaches



eventually when i get bored of my line i probably will


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I want my bottom line peaches (ifnoonenoticed) ;^;


----------



## Vizionari

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I want my bottom line peaches (ifnoonenoticed) ;^;



good luck! it would def look nice c:


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Vizionari said:


> good luck! it would def look nice c:



;o;  thank you so much! Id like to think it will be fab


----------



## badcrumbs

The peach search continues!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

badcrumbs said:


> The peach search continues!



Omg that snipe ;^; i feel for you bro. Good luck, our battle will continue... one day..


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Peaches ---> New Chocolate Cake.

Man I remember when I got one for 700 tbt bells and did a giveaway with it. Best giveaway I had ever done. It was so much fun.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Peaches ---> New Chocolate Cake.
> 
> Man I remember when I got one for 700 tbt bells and did a giveaway with it. Best giveaway I had ever done. It was so much fun.



Ah man ;^; i spent 2000 on the one i gave away


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Peaches ---> New Chocolate Cake.
> 
> Man I remember when I got one for 700 tbt bells and did a giveaway with it. Best giveaway I had ever done. It was so much fun.



I can see now. Peaches are very rare. Even I wanted one, but I auctioned mine because I was poor in TBT, and that was my only hope. But it has a new home, and it will behave well for the winner.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

It was worth it though, someone ended up entering for their friend who won and it was great ♡

Im too slow i meant for this to post merge ;^;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wishy_The_Star said:


> It was worth it though, someone ended up entering for their friend who won and it was great ♡
> 
> Im too slow i meant for this to post merge ;^;


Ah, that is very kind of them! Well at the time the peach was a brand new collectible.
The giveaway I had, to enter you had to say the word peach. But you had to entertain me with it, be creative. It was hilarious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I kinda want to get another peach from the restocks so I can give it to badcrumbs since she was looking for one the whole time.

And this post is not sarcastic.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ah, that is very kind of them! Well at the time the peach was a brand new collectible.
> The giveaway I had, to enter you had to say the word peach. But you had to entertain me with it, be creative. It was hilarious.



Im an idiot, i thought we were talking choco cakes =.=  super nice of you to giveaway a peach though i would have birthed it and made it my baby ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I kinda want to get another peach from the restocks so I can give it to badcrumbs since she was looking for one the whole time.
> 
> And this post is not sarcastic.



No one cares about wishy ;^;??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Im an idiot, i thought we were talking choco cakes =.=  super nice of you to giveaway a peach though i would have *birthed it and made it my baby ;^;*


Derp.

This scares me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I wonder what collectible besides the apple collectible is high in demand for at this minute? Back during my first month here, people were desperate for beach party items. Then people went crazy over candies. Then Pokeballs was the hot collectible. And then we have people wanting white feathers and pinwheels. I wonder if the peach is the collectible in demand now.


----------



## Toot

Apple2012 said:


> So I wonder what collectible besides the apple collectible is high in demand for at this minute? Back during my first month here, people were desperate for beach party items. Then people went crazy over candies. Then Pokeballs was the hot collectible. And then we have people wanting white feathers and pinwheels. I wonder if the peach is the collectible in demand now.



I feel like the Peach will forever be wanted lol.

I wonder how much the apple would be worth. The apple will definitely be sheniqua'd lol. That is unless it's made unlimited like the cake or something.
Island fruit could also be a thing right? lel


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you know who's greedier for collectibles than Sheniqua? The apples (not Apple2012 though). They are so desperate for collectibles. In fact, for the past few restocks, the digital apples took all the collectibles that didin't make it to the restocks. And now we are trying to catch the collectible version of the collectible masters.

I think this explains why some collectibles are rarer than others.

EDIT: I can totally bet that the apple collectible is worth 4K to 8K TBT bells on Lassy's guide.


----------



## Toot

Okay I'm having a hard time processing that. lol

Really 4k? I'd figure it would only go for the same amount as the Peach is currently (around 1,000-1,200).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think I'm the only one who gives apples feelings.

But when the restock comes, enjoy the refresh button.


----------



## Naiad

GodToot said:


> Okay I'm having a hard time processing that. lol
> 
> Really 4k? I'd figure it would only go for the same amount as the Peach is currently (around 1,000-1,200).



Ah, the peach is actually rising now though??
Lots of demand and very little supply


----------



## daniduckyface

Lafiel said:


> Ah, the peach is actually rising now though??
> Lots of demand and very little supply



Yeah i've noticed this too, i was lucky to get mine @ 1.4k before this sudden increase in demand for them started


----------



## Chris

I'm glad to see the peach is getting some love - it is the best collectible imo. 

It's my favourite not only because it's the prettiest, but for me it holds sentimental value too. *Justin* gifted it to me the day I graduated college. I gave the other one I had to a friend.


----------



## Sanaki

I REGRET SELLING MINE ahhhh


----------



## lazuli

daniduckyface said:


> Yeah i've noticed this too, i was lucky to get mine @ 1.4k before this sudden increase in demand for them started



what i got mine for 1.3k



Tina said:


> I'm glad to see the peach is getting some love - it is the best collectible imo.
> 
> It's my favourite not only because it's the prettiest, but for me it holds sentimental value too. *Justin* gifted it to me the day I graduated college. I gave the other one I had to a friend.



you just broke my heart goddamn tina



Ahri said:


> I REGRET SELLING MINE ahhhh



regret everything

=

would it be far fetched to think that apples will be released jun 9 this year or what


----------



## Javocado

choco cake is best soz


----------



## Sanaki

I got mine for 500 when they first came out lol 

Did it for white feather

~____~

Yaaaaas. Chocolate cake mvc. Most valued collectible. It should have a confetti background


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Javocado said:


> choco cake is best soz



Says the man with no peach  (i feel the need to mention, i am JOKING. Some people have been less than understanding towards me lately)


----------



## Javocado

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Says the man with no peach  (i feel the need to mention, i am JOKING. Some people have been less than understanding towards me lately)



psh i had a peach then sold it last week m8
peach is inferior


----------



## gnoixaim

Javocado said:


> choco cake is best soz



white feather is best


----------



## Sanaki

gnoixaim said:


> white feather is best



i can sadly confirm this


----------



## Sholee

peaches are thee best fruit. i did pay alot more for what theyre valued at now but i dont mind.


----------



## Campy

Cakes are best. I mean, they're friggin' unlimited. How could anyone not love unlimited cake? If you had to choose between two chocolate cakes, or an unlimited supply of regular non-chocolate delicious cakes for the rest of your life.. I KNOW WHAT I WOULD CHOOSE.


----------



## Blizzard

Sholee said:


> peaches are thee best fruit. i did pay alot more for what theyre valued at now but i dont mind.



I think it is so pretty when one collectible fills up the slots. You have a regular orchard!  Nice!!


----------



## nard

hh ive gone broke 

welp

at least i have my peach :')


----------



## lazuli

Sholee said:


> peaches are thee best fruit. i did pay alot more for what theyre valued at now but i dont mind.



how much did u pay,,,, lol



Campy said:


> Cakes are best. I mean, they're friggin' unlimited. How could anyone not love unlimited cake? If you had to choose between two chocolate cakes, or an unlimited supply of regular non-chocolate delicious cakes for the rest of your life.. I KNOW WHAT I WOULD CHOOSE.



normal cakes arent as special as chocolate one bc theyre not cool/limited.
i for one, like chocolate a lot ok


----------



## Blizzard

Campy said:


> Cakes are best. I mean, they're friggin' unlimited. How could anyone not love unlimited cake? If you had to choose between two chocolate cakes, or an unlimited supply of regular non-chocolate delicious cakes for the rest of your life.. I KNOW WHAT I WOULD CHOOSE.



Choco cake ftw!


----------



## Sholee

computertrash said:


> how much did u pay,,,,



around 1.7k to 2k


----------



## Campy

computertrash said:


> normal cakes arent as special as chocolate one bc theyre not cool/limited.
> i for one, like chocolate a lot ok


Omg, did you just call them "not cool"? Cake is only ever not cool when it's been eaten.

But I do really love chocolate cakes, too. Mhmm, chocolate. <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lafiel said:


> Ah, the peach is actually rising now though??
> Lots of demand and very little supply



Yeah, I sold mine for 4.5K. Even I wanted a peach too, but I was broke, so I had to sacrifice it. Peaches may exceed the chocolate cake in demand one day. And don't even get me started on the apple when it comes out.



daniduckyface said:


> Yeah i've noticed this too, i was lucky to get mine @ 1.4k before this sudden increase in demand for them started



I remembered a few weeks ago they were not the hot collectible. Now they are.



Javocado said:


> choco cake is best soz



I agree here. The white feather and red pinwheel may be very popular, but I would pick chocolate cakes over anything at any time.



Sholee said:


> peaches are thee best fruit. i did pay alot more for what theyre valued at now but i dont mind.



I can see, because I saw ten under your avatar.

I may want apples, peaches, and choco cakes, but if you want to know what collectible I want right now, it would be the party popper. Will anyone sell one to me? I will pay 1.6K for one.


----------



## Sholee

Sholee said:


> peaches are thee best fruit. i did pay alot more for what theyre valued at now but i dont mind.



oh man, I take back what I said, it seems like peaches will go over 2k at this point!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> oh man, I take back what I said, it seems like peaches will go over 2k at this point!



Yeah, that's kinda true now. But at least I surpassed 4,000 TBT now after selling one. Before the auction, I don't even have 200 TBT. And throughout the entire time I was on TBT until then, I never got past 2k TBT. But if I sold a peach for 4.5K TBT, then that means if I want to buy one from someone else, I have to pay that high. But at least you (yes Sholee, I'm looking at you) didn't have to pay that much when you got your peaches.


----------



## Chris

Javocado said:


> choco cake is best soz



Not fair. I don't have one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> Not fair. I don't have one.



Great! That's three people I have to buy choco cakes for. I'm not going to name the other two because I want to keep it a surprise for them.


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> oh man, I take back what I said, it seems like peaches will go over 2k at this point!



....there was one from yesterday at 4k, then another at a 6k BO just now, if I'm reading the post correctly.

*looking at your glorious burden of 10x Peach Collectibles*  XD


----------



## nard

SHOUTOUT TO ZULEHAN FOR THE BELLS OMG


----------



## Coach

R.I.P. Peaches having a good price


----------



## Zane

its been a long time since the last big restock everyone is hungry 4 peaches


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Welp, Justin should restock more peaches next direct, or he will be im*peach*ed. (Just kidding lol)

Oh, and I would still like my party popper from any of you guys.


----------



## Naiad

Tina said:


> I'm glad to see the peach is getting some love - it is the best collectible imo.
> 
> It's my favourite not only because it's the prettiest, but for me it holds sentimental value too. *Justin* gifted it to me the day I graduated college. I gave the other one I had to a friend.



Tina x Justin confirmed xxx

I ship it


----------



## Coach

Lafiel said:


> Tina x Justin confirmed xxx
> 
> I ship it



#Justina Duh


----------



## Javocado

Apple2012 said:


> Welp, Justin should restock more peaches next direct, or he will be im*peach*ed. (Just kidding lol)
> 
> Oh, and I would still like my party popper from any of you guys.



why not impeach peach and everyone of them as well


----------



## Aradai

peaches are the best lol
I have one from my friend and it holds too much value to me :^)


----------



## nard

Aradai said:


> peaches are the best lol
> I have one from my friend and it holds too much value to me :^)



same 

i got one from da bae :v)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Aradai said:


> peaches are the best lol
> I have one from my friend and it holds too much value to me :^)


Ditto, my two sweet peaches are never leaving me.


----------



## Leela

Tina said:


> Not fair. I don't have one.



I'll sell you one for 60 billion bells.

Am I the only one who isn't really concerned about collecting everything? I see a lot of people desperately hunting for every collectible they can, but I just buy the nice ones when I see them.


----------



## Sholee

Leela said:


> I'll sell you one for 60 billion bells.
> 
> Am I the only one who isn't really concerned about collecting everything? I see a lot of people desperately hunting for every collectible they can, but I just buy the nice ones when I see them.



I used to want to collect every single one but then realized u can only show 10 anyways. I sold all my unwanted ones and kept only the ones that are dear to me


----------



## Leela

Sholee said:


> I used to want to collect every single one but then realized u can only show 10 anyways. I sold all my unwanted ones and kept only the ones that are dear to me



Let me guess... you like peaches? XD

I just buy stuff I think I can afford and that looks nice. I might be selling my chocolate cake soon, along with my December and February birthstones.


----------



## lazuli

boy am i glad i bought my peach before demand went up



Sholee said:


> I used to want to collect every single one but then realized u can only show 10 anyways. I sold all my unwanted ones and kept only the ones that are dear to me



that didnt stop jennifer
she kept hers all active even if they all didnt show up in her sidebar


----------



## daniduckyface

computertrash said:


> boy am i glad i bought my peach before demand went up
> 
> 
> 
> that didnt stop jennifer
> she kept hers all active even if they all didnt show up in her sidebar



i want to collect most of them too but i would hide all of them so my line up could look decent, that's the disadvantage of wanting to collect them all imo :/ it stinks you can't have a specific box for "display in line up" and then a box for just "active but not visible on line up" so people who want to see your collection can see everything but it doesn't interfere with your line up


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just noticed something. The number of peaches sold and the number of cherries sold at this minute have the exact same digits, but in a different order.

Cherries - 421
Peaches - 142

Add to that, those three numbers are also homophones, words with the same sound, but different spelling and different meaning.

So for-to-won cherries are sold
won-for-too peaches are sold


----------



## Sholee

computertrash said:


> that didnt stop jennifer
> she kept hers all active even if they all didnt show up in her sidebar



it also might be because that i knew i would never own the golden egg, therefore my collection will never be complete! same with the white feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Getting a white feather on this site is just as easy as getting an editor to read any story I write. Both of which are really hard.


----------



## jobby47

Since Peaches are high in demand right now, how much would it cost to buy one?


----------



## Sholee

jobby47 said:


> Since Peaches are high in demand right now, how much would it cost to buy one?



I think it recently sold for 6,000 and 4,000? But that might be because people were impatient?
I'd say around 2-3K

Peaches will keep going down in value since it seems it gets restocked on every Bell Direct. 
I'd say wait out this peach craze if you're broke!


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> Since Peaches are high in demand right now, how much would it cost to buy one?



The lowest recently was 4.5k btb and highest was 6k


----------



## jobby47

So I couldn't get one for 1.3k to 1.5k TBT like Lassy's Guide says?


----------



## badcrumbs

jobby47 said:


> So I couldn't get one for 1.3k to 1.5k TBT?



Very unlikely. Other buyers are offering no less than 2k at the moment.


----------



## jobby47

Ok, I guess I need to save up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is there a reason why nobody will sell their party poppers anymore? I have the bells, but nobody wants to sell theirs right now.


----------



## daniduckyface

badcrumbs said:


> Very unlikely. Other buyers are offering no less than 2k at the moment.



even with this though, most of the ones that have popped up are auctions and have high buyouts


----------



## jobby47

daniduckyface said:


> even with this though, most of the ones that have popped up are auctions and have high buyouts



Yeah, that's the thing they have really expensive buyouts or people bid really high.


----------



## Skyfall

jobby47 said:


> So I couldn't get one for 1.3k to 1.5k TBT like Lassy's Guide says?



Probably not since the market right now is way above the guide price... Give Lassy a bit of time, her guide usually keeps up with the market eventually so in time, her guide will reflect market prices.  She is a university student so she is not on all the time.


----------



## badcrumbs

Apple2012 said:


> Is there a reason why nobody will sell their party poppers anymore? I have the bells, but nobody wants to sell theirs right now.



I haven't seen a lot of poppers around recently and the ones that I have seen are part of a specific lineup. Probably holding onto them for that purpose.


----------



## jobby47

Skyfall said:


> Probably not since the market right now is way above the guide price... Give Lassy a bit of time, her guide usually keeps up with the market eventually so in time, her guide will reflect market prices.  She is a university student so she is not on all the time.



So everything is selling for higher than the guide suggests.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

badcrumbs said:


> I haven't seen a lot of poppers around recently and the ones that I have seen are part of a specific lineup. Probably holding onto them for that purpose.



I still want one. It's really disappointing that the admins didn't stock new years collectibles for 2015.


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> So everything is selling for higher than the guide suggests.



the guide isn't a law and sometimes demand is higher than supply which creates higher prices


----------



## badcrumbs

Apple2012 said:


> I still want one. It's really disappointing that the admins didn't stock new years collectibles for 2015.



I managed to snag a popper a while ago, but I gave it to my boo Satani. Made for a mighty fine lineup. Good luck on yours, Apple!


----------



## jobby47

Apple2012 said:


> I still want one. It's really disappointing that the admins didn't stock new years collectibles for 2015.



They didn't?


----------



## lizardon

Apple2012 said:


> I still want one. It's really disappointing that the admins didn't stock new years collectibles for 2015.



I sold 2 last year, i thought it will have more at new year celebration, but it didn't..


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I sold mine ;^;


----------



## Zane

r.i.p. everyone who thought poppers would come back 



Aradai said:


> peaches are the best lol
> I have one from my friend and it holds too much value to me :^)



what a coincidence the blue feather is my most valuable collectible for this same reason :OO


----------



## Chris

Lafiel said:


> Tina x Justin confirmed xxx
> 
> I ship it





Coach said:


> #Justina Duh
> 
> View attachment 85752



#Justina is real. <3





Apple2012 said:


> Is there a reason why nobody will sell their party poppers anymore? I have the bells, but nobody wants to sell theirs right now.



I wouldn't sell mine simply because it represents that I was here for NYD 2014.


----------



## FireNinja1

I sold my yellow feather for a party popper once. Biggest regret.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What would be the ideal price for a party popper right now?


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> What would be the ideal price for a party popper right now?



I would prob just make a thread and see what offers roll in


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> I would prob just make a thread and see what offers roll in



Or maybe, the ideal price of a party popper on TBT is the same as the ideal prices for stuff like the sloppy furniture and Creepy theme on the Nookling Catalog (which means it's not for sale).


----------



## FireNinja1

Holy crap what's going on with the sudden peach price jump...


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

FireNinja1 said:


> Holy crap what's going on with the sudden peach price jump...



Peach is love. Peach is life.


----------



## jobby47

I don't know, I am offering 1.3k-1.9k TBT for one and know one is commenting.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

jobby47 said:


> I don't know, I am offering 1.3k-1.9k TBT for one and know one is commenting.



Theyve been selling for like 4k plus o.o i was lucky bcuz Fuzzling is new bae


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> I don't know, I am offering 1.3k-1.9k TBT for one and know one is commenting.



they're inflated right now, people probably won't sell less than 3.5k


----------



## Naiad

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Theyve been selling for like 4k plus o.o i was lucky bcuz Fuzzling is new bae



nate i cant believe u chose wishy over iris smh
nate i dont even kno u anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> Holy crap what's going on with the sudden peach price jump...



Supply vs Demand u v u


----------



## jobby47

daniduckyface said:


> they're inflated right now, people probably won't sell less than 3.5k



I know, but it is worth a try.


----------



## Vizionari

so much peach talk now, can't blame ya though ;w;


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> I know, but it is worth a try.



it is but you probably won't have much luck, especially with all the high auctions now people will most likely sell theirs for around 4k like some buyouts were reached


----------



## Sholee

yeah, anyone whos selling peaches will now want that 4-6k range. 

just wait it out if you really want the peach, i guarantee that it'll drop in price.. I just don't know when ahaha


----------



## jobby47

daniduckyface said:


> it is but you probably won't have much luck, especially with all the high auctions now people will most likely sell theirs for around 4k like some buyouts were reached



Yeah, I will probably save up or buy another collectible.


----------



## zoetrope

I'm glad I don't really like peaches--in collectible form or in real life!


----------



## FireNinja1

It's not gonna go down anytime soon, I'm sure of that. It miiight, but I have doubts...


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Lafiel said:


> nate i cant believe u chose wishy over iris smh
> nate i dont even kno u anymore
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Supply vs Demand u v u



I chose them


----------



## daniduckyface

FireNinja1 said:


> It's not gonna go down anytime soon, I'm sure of that. It miiight, but I have doubts...



same i think it will remain inflated for a while so might want to save up a bit or set your eyes on another collectible for the time being


----------



## oath2order

GUYS.







I THNIK WE'RE GETTING A RESTOCK SOON OMG


----------



## Vizionari

It's a little disappointment that the peach is going for 4k+ as of right now, I barely have 500 TBT (total) :c The reason why I want a peach is that back in WW I had peaches as native, and then again in NL for my main town. Plus I love peaches in real life ;u;


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

BUT IM BROKE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Noooooo im going to miss a restock.

Any one want to buy a blue balloon ;^;


----------



## Naiad

oath2order said:


> GUYS.
> 
> I THNIK WE'RE GETTING A RESTOCK SOON OMG



reminds me of that one peach restock
throwback


----------



## daniduckyface

i'm so tempted to break up my fair line up/cake..i guess if anyone is interested send a pm? idk i want more peaches.


----------



## FireNinja1

whatevs I gtg anyways so I'm gonna miss this either way


----------



## oath2order

Lafiel said:


> reminds me of that one peach restock
> throwback



what peach restock?


----------



## jobby47

daniduckyface said:


> i'm so tempted to break up my fair line up/cake..i guess if anyone is interested send a pm? idk i want more peaches.


Are you interested in selling your Chocolate Cake?


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> i'm so tempted to break up my fair line up/cake..i guess if anyone is interested send a pm? idk i want more peaches.



You should do it if you want! I've changed my lineup several times before


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> Are you interested in selling your Chocolate Cake?



possibly but i want at least 2.5k


----------



## Murray

omg apples inbound everyone start refreshing ur shop!!!!!


----------



## oath2order

*Please don't sell stuff it's fake*


----------



## jobby47

daniduckyface said:


> possibly but i want at least 2.5k



I only have 1.9k TBT, good luck.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Peaches, like Chocolate Cake for 4k rush.

Never letting go of my party popper, its the first collectible I even obtained. It's special to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If nobody wants to sell their party popper, then what other party collectible should I have to fill up that one spot? I'm having 6, but I only own 5 right now?


----------



## jobby47

Candy?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Apple2012 said:


> If nobody wants to sell their party popper, then what other party collectible should I have to fill up that one spot? I'm having 6, but I only own 5 right now?



More balloonss 

Balloons are cool


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> If nobody wants to sell their party popper, then what other party collectible should I have to fill up that one spot? I'm having 6, but I only own 5 right now?



You could always get another balloon. But if you really want the popper, go for it c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jobby47 said:


> Candy?



That's one collectible that I do not want to own. And I don't need to repeat on the regular cake opinion. And I don't need duplicates.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> You could always get another balloon. But if you really want the popper, go for it c:



And I will.


----------



## Vizionari

Wishy_The_Star said:


> More balloonss
> 
> Balloons are cool


They areeee

I had one but it ruined my lineup, so I traded it for a blue candy ;(


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Vizionari said:


> They areeee
> 
> I had one but it ruined my lineup, so I traded it for a blue candy ;(



My balloons are weeping for their fallen brother


----------



## jobby47

Or you could get an Apple when they come out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If someone randomly gave me a party popper out of nowhere, I will immediately give away the 1.6K TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jobby47 said:


> Or you could get an Apple when they come out.



That would go to my fruit collection instead.


----------



## kassie

Wishy_The_Star said:


> My balloons are weeping for their fallen brother



I like the way your lineup looks right now c:


----------



## jobby47

Apple2012 said:


> If someone randomly gave me a party popper out of nowhere, I will immediately give away the 1.6K TBT.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That would go to my fruit collection instead.



Ok.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder if that one user with 5 party poppers will sell one. She has a lot, and I will pay her more than what Lassy's guide says.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder if that one user with 5 party poppers will sell one. She has a lot, and I will pay her more than what Lassy's guide says.


I don't think so.


----------



## jobby47

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder if that one user with 5 party poppers will sell one. She has a lot, and I will pay her more than what Lassy's guide says.


Who?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I don't think so.



Seriously, if they have more than one, why don't they want to sell at least one of the collectibles of the same kind?


----------



## kassie

Apple2012 said:


> Seriously, if they have more than one, why don't they want to sell at least one of the collectibles of the same kind?



Because... it's for their lineup?


----------



## daniduckyface

Apple2012 said:


> Seriously, if they have more than one, why don't they want to sell at least one of the collectibles of the same kind?



if it's their favorite i understand why they would want multiples


----------



## Javocado

ya don't think my gal pal would sell her poopers


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> ya don't think my gal pal would sell her poopers



I don't think anyone with a party popper wants to sell theirs, even at a high price (like 2k).


----------



## Skyfall

Some people just like 5 of the same thing.... Or 10!  Personal preference.


----------



## daniduckyface

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think anyone with a party popper wants to sell theirs, even at a high price (like 2k).



i feel like i saw someone offer 3k for one? and i'm thinking they got it?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Skyfall said:


> Some people just like 5 of the same thing.... Or 10!  Personal preference.



I plan to have 5 peaches ^^ ♡


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think anyone with a party popper wants to sell theirs, even at a high price (like 2k).



Mostly sentimental value. *shrugs*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think anyone with a party popper wants to sell theirs, even at a high price (like 2k).


...well it is an old collectible considering it was sold in the shop over a year ago. I'm guessing some who have them are inactive, and who are active today don't intend to sell them or for another reason.


----------



## daniduckyface

Jav's cake booted my butt from the middle D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Mostly sentimental value. *shrugs*



That's kinda the reason why I won't sell my chocolate cake, balloons, and birthstones.


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> Jav's cake booted my butt from the middle D:



lol I just noticed


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

daniduckyface said:


> Jav's cake booted my butt from the middle D:


That's a lot of cake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ...well it is an old collectible considering it was sold in the shop over a year ago. I'm guessing some who have them are inactive, and who are active today don't intend to sell them or for another reason.



In my opinion, collectible order doesn't matter. I'm okay with scattering what I own.


----------



## Javocado

daniduckyface said:


> Jav's cake booted my butt from the middle D:



hey that's what happens when you go to a 5 star bakerym8


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> In my opinion, collectible order doesn't matter. I'm okay with scattering what I own.


...What? Are you sure you read that right? *walks away*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ...What? I don't get how that's a replied quote to that. *walks away*



Sorry if I quoted you and said something else.


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ...What? Are you sure you read that right? *walks away*



I think he meant to reply to dani's post.


----------



## daniduckyface

i personally like mine to be in order (my candies match up with my feathers) but then again i'm ocd


----------



## Naiad

I just have my own awkward order going on OTL
at least all my favorites are displayed u v u


----------



## Alolan_Apples

daniduckyface said:


> i personally like mine to be in order (my candies match up with my feathers) but then again i'm ocd



And now it got messed up. Looks like either the peach or the cake needs to find a place to hide.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> I think he meant to reply to dani's post.


Oh! Thank you, I was so confused.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If you want to know why I wanted a party popper collectible, I can give you some details I have on my hands:

Number of unique collectibles I wanted is any number divisible by five.
Fruits would be an all-or-none scenario.
There are 12 birthstones.
I got both beach party items.
The other collectibles I own are the chocolate cake, balloons, 10 collectible, and the fair patch.

The total would be 19 or 24.

As for the filler to be 20 or 25, I don't like the letters, candies, reg cake, and eggs (besides the classic egg). As I also can't take what can't be gifted. So that only singles out a few collectibles. With the high prices on the others, the party popper is what remains.

Of course, I can also cancel my party popper demand if I get a feather that had unlimited restock or a classic easter egg instead of the party popper.

Now my rambling ends.


----------



## f11

it makes me happy to know that i have all tradeable collectibles except 1.


----------



## Javocado

Crys said:


> it makes me happy to know that i have all tradeable collectibles except 1.



Which juan? Golden Egg?


----------



## f11

Javocado said:


> Which juan? Golden Egg?


actually 2. red pinwheel and golden egg.


----------



## jobby47

Was the Regular Easter Egg Collectible here in 2013?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Crys said:


> actually 2. red pinwheel and golden egg.



Well, there's only one golden egg on this site, and the owner is not selling hers because she's a collector, even when she no longer uses TBT.

The pinwheel is going to be a tricky one though. There's like 50 on this site, and the only owners of the pinwheel on this site don't even want to sell theirs. But good luck getting one.


----------



## Javocado

Crys said:


> actually 2. red pinwheel and golden egg.



I think the Bell Bag Badge is lowkey giftable too rip


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Javocado said:


> I think the Bell Bag Badge is lowkey giftable too rip



WHAT. I WAS GONE AND I COME BACK TO THIS.

*sobs*


----------



## daniduckyface

just hid my candies and the cakes still line up, giving my other collectibles some love for now..will eventually hunt a pink letter down but i need to save for a birthstone this month (or win it from jav)

i'm wondering if there will be a ton of apples or very few of them?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

daniduckyface said:


> just hid my candies and the cakes still line up, giving my other collectibles some love for now..will eventually hunt a pink letter down but i need to save for a birthstone this month (or win it from jav)
> 
> i'm wondering if there will be a ton of apples or very few of them?



My guess is very few
 Rarer than the peach itself


----------



## Vizionari

Wishy_The_Star said:


> My guess is very few
> Rarer than the peach itself



Apple inflation confirmed


----------



## Javocado

Wishy_The_Star said:


> My guess is very few
> Rarer than the peach itself



that means i will toetally step on many toes to get one
i love red <3


----------



## kassie

It's definitely going to get... interesting around the market when the apple drops.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Javocado said:


> that means i will toetally step on many toes to get one
> i love red <3



Ouch my toes ;^;


----------



## daniduckyface

it's probably going to be expensive *cries @ my only btb*


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

daniduckyface said:


> it's probably going to be expensive *cries @ my only btb*



*turns into a wet pile of tears on the floor*

Lets not talk about broke ;^;


----------



## daniduckyface

Wishy_The_Star said:


> *turns into a wet pile of tears on the floor*
> 
> Lets not talk about broke ;^;



i can't save my btb at all..whenever i get enough i feel the need to go buy something i don't have yet


----------



## Sholee

Wishy_The_Star said:


> *turns into a wet pile of tears on the floor*
> 
> Lets not talk about broke ;^;



if you had an art shop, you'd be rolling in bells!
I love your artwork~!


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> i can't save my btb at all..whenever i get enough i feel the need to go buy something i don't have yet



Same, I must've spent 100 TBT this week already from AC items ;;


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Me too and now todays fake "restock" thingathang scared me and i need to get off my lazy butt and make some tbt.

#getajob


----------



## Naiad

Sholee said:


> if you had an art shop, you'd be rolling in bells!
> I love your artwork~!



ngl i'd buy


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Sholee said:


> if you had an art shop, you'd be rolling in bells!
> I love your artwork~!


Poops ive tried but its hard to keep up with commissions and work ;^;

#quityourjob!


----------



## daniduckyface

Vizionari said:


> Same, I must've spent 100 TBT this week already from AC items ;;



i spent 250 on Kid Cat earlier since my reserved one lost their ds ; _ ; i need to get the March Birthstone then save for a pink letter then cry because i'll be broke again


----------



## Fhyn_K

I have a quick question, sorry to butt in lmao, but aside from the obvious trades for villagers/in-game items is the only other use for TBT for collectibles?


----------



## Vizionari

Fhyn_K said:


> I have a quick question, sorry to butt in lmao, but aside from the obvious trades for villagers/in-game items is the only other use for TBT for collectibles?



No, you can use TBT to buy art and Pokemon and download codes...there's a lot. You could also just save it up and use it for bragging rights lol


----------



## daniduckyface

Fhyn_K said:


> I have a quick question, sorry to butt in lmao, but aside from the obvious trades for villagers/in-game items is the only other use for TBT for collectibles?



people use it to buy art and game downloads/cn codes as well


----------



## Naiad

Fhyn_K said:


> I have a quick question, sorry to butt in lmao, but aside from the obvious trades for villagers/in-game items is the only other use for TBT for collectibles?



You can buy art with it/trade it for steam game codes/ basically whatever the community is currently offering to trade .3.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Lafiel said:


> ngl i'd buy






Sholee said:


> if you had an art shop, you'd be rolling in bells!
> I love your artwork~!



Selling art for peaches lol


----------



## Fhyn_K

Ahh gotcha, thank you very much for your responses! I don't need/want any of those haha I have to figure out something to do with all these bells then.


----------



## Naiad

Fhyn_K said:


> Ahh gotcha, thank you very much for your responses! I don't need/want any of those haha I have to figure out something to do with all these bells then.



give them to me xx :^)))


----------



## daniduckyface

Fhyn_K said:


> Ahh gotcha, thank you very much for your responses! I don't need/want any of those haha I have to figure out something to do with all these bells then.



you can also exchange them for IGB if you prefer to use that. the current conversion is roughly 8million-10million igb per 100 btb so if you need to get your gold saver badge then this is a huge help


----------



## kassie

Fhyn_K said:


> Ahh gotcha, thank you very much for your responses! I don't need/want any of those haha I have to figure out something to do with all these bells then.



If you need IGB, you could sell your bells for those. The rate is currently 8-10 million per 100 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

Fhyn_K said:


> I have a quick question, sorry to butt in lmao, but aside from the obvious trades for villagers/in-game items is the only other use for TBT for collectibles?



a while back, someone was paying forum bells for someone to do their homework! you can use it for anything ahaha


----------



## kassie

daniduckyface said:


> you can also exchange them for IGB if you prefer to use that. the current conversion is roughly 8million-10million igb per 100 btb so if you need to get your gold saver badge then this is a huge help



Ninja'd haha.


----------



## daniduckyface

selcouth said:


> Ninja'd haha.



haha i just noticed that lol, i used to exchange mine with a friend of mine until i got into collectibles

that free #10 started the whole collection and it's addicting


----------



## Fhyn_K

Nahh, I always wanted to play the turnip market so I'll hold off of exchanging it. You all would probably benefit more from it than I would to be quite honest. I'll host a giveaway maybe, seems like the fair thing to do.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Im tired ;^; and heading to bed. 

Promise you guys will wake me up if theres a restock


----------



## Javocado

March Birthstone giveaway if you're about it!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?269825-March-Birthstone!


----------



## lazuli

mfw come back to 10+ pages

idk i dont really hav a specific lineup,, i hav a candy set bc it looks incomplete if i dont have em all, lantern is lantern, popper and togepi are special to me, and popsicle is cute (whereas swirl is not)
mori is just kinda. there. but it looks nice
i suppose ill switch it out then


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> mfw come back to 10+ pages
> 
> idk i dont really hav a specific lineup,, i hav a candy set bc it looks incomplete if i dont have em all, lantern is lantern, popper and togepi are special to me, and popsicle is cute (whereas swirl is not)
> mori is just kinda. there. but it looks nice
> i suppose ill switch it out then



Yeah, neither do I. But I think the candy set you have is complete.


----------



## Zulehan

Sholee said:


> a while back, someone was paying forum bells for someone to do their homework! you can use it for anything ahaha


I remember that. That was great. Later removed his posts and expressed shock over the mixed response.


----------



## lazuli

i vaguely remember that hw thing too hhaha.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> I'm glad to see the peach is getting some love - it is the best collectible imo.
> 
> It's my favourite not only because it's the prettiest, but for me it holds sentimental value too. *Justin* gifted it to me the day I graduated college. I gave the other one I had to a friend.


That's awesome 

But I agree it's pretty, looks best out of the fruits ^_^


----------



## Coach

I just checked, Halloween 2014 was from page 15 to around page 812. 

That's a lot of posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> I just checked, Halloween 2014 was from page 15 to around page 812.
> 
> That's a lot of posts



And that's only four collectibles they were talking about.

The TBT Fair might have a lot, but due to the TBTF boards, there wasn't as much on the fair as the Halloween one.

I wonder how big Easter is going to be.


----------



## Leela

Apple2012 said:


> And that's only four collectibles they were talking about.
> 
> The TBT Fair might have a lot, but due to the TBTF boards, there wasn't as much on the fair as the Halloween one.
> 
> I wonder how big Easter is going to be.



I'm excited to see what collectibles Easter has to offer. It will be my first Easter on TBT.


----------



## oath2order

Last year there were four eggs (one of which is permanently with Jennifer)


----------



## Coach

oath2order said:


> Last year there were four eggs (one of which is permanently with Jennifer)



I thought it was 5? Classic, Regular, Togepi, Yoshi and Golden


----------



## kassie

I'm so excited to have my brain melted by riddlesss!


----------



## Vizionari

selcouth said:


> I'm so excited to have my brain melted by riddlesss!



Same, but I will do it for the Togepi egg >


----------



## Blizzard

The egg names always confuse me when people sell them. In inventory it's Classic, Easter Egg, Yoshi and Togepi. When people call them regular or traditional I don't know which one it is. Obviously not the character ones.


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> Last year there were four eggs (one of which is permanently with Jennifer)





Coach said:


> I thought it was 5? Classic, Regular, Togepi, Yoshi and Golden



There were four new eggs in 2014. I _believe_ the classic egg was first introduced in 2013. I have one dated March 31st 2013 that someone gifted me.


----------



## Sholee

I forget how long the easter event was for? Was it for a weekend?

Anyways, since easter is only a month away, I guess that means a new bell direct coming sooon? (with apples?)


----------



## lunathenia

selcouth said:


> I'm so excited to have my brain melted by riddlesss!



riddles????


----------



## lazuli

lunathenia said:


> riddles????



ya
last year there were riddles n u had to do stuff, like go to a certain thread and report it (in order to prove u found it) or whatever
you get eggs, use them to buy collectibles in shop
2013 halloween was like that too im p sure


----------



## Toot

computertrash said:


> ya
> last year there were riddles n u had to do stuff, like go to a certain thread and report it (in order to prove u found it) or whatever
> you get eggs, use them to buy collectibles in shop
> 2013 halloween was like that too im p sure



Yeah it was the same as the previous bell tree ceremony thing or whatever. It was like getting tickets to spend in the shop.


----------



## Gracelia

selcouth said:


> I'm so excited to have my brain melted by riddlesss!



guhhh 
so not! the riddles kicked my bum, but the challenge of it is always nice

i was ok enough to get myself a yoshi egg, which was nice! easter is comin' around soon~


----------



## Coach

Does anything happen on April fools day?

Watch them stock apples and then delete them the next day


----------



## lazuli

Coach said:


> Does anything happen on April fools day?
> 
> Watch them stock apples and then delete them the next day



everyones collectibles + bells get taken away


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> everyones collectibles + bells get taken away



Wait, they do that temporarily?


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Wait, they do that temporarily?



no
i didnt mean it
itd be funny tho


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> no
> i didnt mean it
> itd be funny tho



I wonder what that would be like.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder what that would be like.



chaos and screams ????!!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??????? everywhere
but then everything comes back the next day

mayb hav a guessing game of sorts
if u get the question wrong, ur avatar is changed forcefully to like blanca or whoever


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> chaos and screams ????!!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??????? everywhere
> but then everything comes back the next day
> 
> mayb hav a guessing game of sorts
> if u get the question wrong, ur avatar is changed forcefully to like blanca or whoever



Someone's avatar is already Blanca.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Apple2012 said:


> Someone's avatar is already Blanca.



We should be forced to have Jav's face as an avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now when the restock comes, you have to be patient. Don't stalk the admins when they're online, don't refresh the shop multiple times, and don't resist the lag.

I may miss out, so it would be nice if someone gave me an apple for free.


----------



## Coach

Can we all agree that Apples should be released on Saturday plz


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Did you know that Javocado and I scared Justin to invisible mode? We're both very sneaky.


----------



## Toot

I see there is a lot of hype for the Apple collectible. What if it becomes unlimited like the the orange or something? Say they put a few out on April Fools and have people selling them for like 2k a pop. Then make them unlimited the next day. 

Or is that like going overboard? lmao


----------



## Coach

GodToot said:


> I see there is a lot of hype for the Apple collectible. What if it becomes unlimited like the the orange or something? Say they put a few out on April Fools and have people selling them for like 2k a pop. Then make them unlimited the next day.
> 
> Or is that like going overboard? lmao



Peaches are going for like 4k, Apples will be at least 5k if that does happen :/


----------



## Sanaki

Apple2012 said:


> Did you know that Javocado and I scared Justin to invisible mode? We're both very sneaky.



how could jav scare anyone hes the best person on tbt <3 u fam


----------



## Javocado

Wishy_The_Star said:


> We should be forced to have Jav's face as an avatar



oh yeah i'm down with that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> how could jav scare anyone hes the best person on tbt <3 u fam



thanks fam<3


----------



## lazuli

only thing scarier than javs face
is
javs butt

B(

=

@staff can we expect new easter collectibles this year or no


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> @staff can we expect new easter collectibles this year or no




we need the plain egg


----------



## olivetree123

this year's easter collectibles include sunny side up, scrambled, and a rare omelette collectible.


----------



## Javocado

computertrash said:


> only thing scarier than javs face
> is
> javs butt
> 
> B(
> 
> =
> 
> @staff can we expect new easter collectibles this year or no



pls i am muy guapo cabron


and if we do new eggs may i suggest an Air Egg
you know like the ones you shoot down on Bunny Day
i mean they don't call me javi-air 4 nothin


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> pls i am muy guapo cabron
> View attachment 85915
> 
> and if we do new eggs may i suggest an Air Egg
> you know like the ones you shoot down on Bunny Day
> i mean they don't call me javi-air 4 nothin


javocado pls.

=?computertrash

hopefully a pokeball event comes out, a lot of ppl are looking for one XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

We do need some kind of collectible for Javocado Day (March 12th) to celebrate our fam's 1st anniversary on this site.


----------



## lazuli

olivetree123 said:


> this year's easter collectibles include sunny side up, scrambled, and a rare omelette collectible.



i
actually would like a sunny side up one omg



Javocado said:


> pls i am muy guapo cabron
> View attachment 85915



mhmm
Sure Right Ok Whatever You Say Amigo



Javocado said:


> and if we do new eggs may i suggest an Air Egg
> you know like the ones you shoot down on Bunny Day
> i mean they don't call me javi-air 4 nothin



all acnl egg collectibles



Apple2012 said:


> We do need some kind of collectible for Javocado Day (March 12th) to celebrate our fam's 1st anniversary on this site.



jav isnt anyone special tho


----------



## badcrumbs

computertrash said:


> jav isnt anyone special tho



I think his mother would disagree with you!

I spent so much tbt today. #shoppingspree


----------



## FireNinja1

I feel that a set of jav-icons should be embedded into the sites code for all users to easily use and enjoy.


----------



## lazuli

badcrumbs said:


> I think his mother would disagree with you!
> 
> I spent so much tbt today. #shoppingspree



thats bc shes his MOM ok



FireNinja1 said:


> I feel that a set of jav-icons should be embedded into the sites code for all users to easily use and enjoy.



isnt  good enough for u people

=

i joined like 5 days before jav but im not widely liked like him >:'I

=

@staff anyways why arent all the emoticons gyroid
the mix of yellow smiley man and gyroid is unsettling


----------



## Javocado

Apple2012 said:


> We do need some kind of collectible for Javocado Day (March 12th) to celebrate our fam's 1st anniversary on this site.



yooooo i'm down with that
bring on the avocado
#avocadohype




computertrash said:


> t
> i joined like 5 days before jav but im not widely liked like him >:'I



Maybe next year, champ.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> i joined like 5 days before jav but im not widely liked like him >:'I



Even so, you're still one of the famous ones on this site.


----------



## Naiad

Javocado said:


> yooooo i'm down with that
> bring on the avocado
> #avocadohype
> 
> Maybe next year, champ.



Leo never got an Oscar u v u

tbh watch them restock apples
and it's 2,015 BTB to buy one :^)


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Even so, you're still one of the famous ones on this site.



yeh... famousLY ANNOYING.
haha im so funny
famous enough to be 'that one guy', not famous enough to be liked


squints @ jav:
at least i got an ass, unlike SOMEONE.


----------



## Alienfish

All the feathers for Jav day.. I wish dang I still need to save up for three more


----------



## Toot

computertrash said:


> yeh... famousLY ANNOYING.
> famous enough to be 'that one guy', not famous enough to be liked



Noap... that would be me. Lel

-

Who actually makes the collectibles? Just a little curious.


----------



## nard

GodToot said:


> Who actually makes the collectibles? Just a little curious.



p sure it's thunder


----------



## Leela

Has anyone even confirmed apple collectibles? Everyone keeps going on about them but I haven't seen anything officially stating that they will exist. Unless I'm just blind lol


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Leela said:


> Has anyone even confirmed apple collectibles? Everyone keeps going on about them but I haven't seen anything officially stating that they will exist. Unless I'm just blind lol



to answer your question:





Justin said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is probably the third time in 6 months I've had to lock this thread because of whatever arguments and other nonsense is going on in here, and I'm tired of it.
> 
> I understand that many of the causes of trouble in here typically comes from one or two people, but that doesn't mean the rest of you can't help make it better.
> 
> When someone brews up an argument in here, as with anywhere else on TBT, we ask that you refrain from attacking back and causing more trouble. We ask that you keep your feelings mostly to yourself and report the thread so we can deal with it as we have just now. There were many people in here replying and not helping the situation, who did not even report anything. That's not okay, and makes things harder for everyone here.
> 
> I will be issuing warnings next time not only for those who incite the argument, but anyone who plays a significant part in worsening it as well.
> 
> Anyway, keep the #AppleHype going and I'll see you all around soon!




#apples confirmed (??)


----------



## Coach

Leela said:


> Has anyone even confirmed apple collectibles? Everyone keeps going on about them but I haven't seen anything officially stating that they will exist. Unless I'm just blind lol



There was some Apple collectible stickers in some of the prize packs


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a good collectible idea for the event in six days. A present collectible.


----------



## Leela

Coach said:


> There was some Apple collectible stickers in some of the prize packs



Ah, I see. Thanks.



Apple2012 said:


> I have a good collectible idea for the event in six days. A present collectible.



For Javocado Day? Javocaday

If we had a Javocado Day, other members might start demanding special days of their own XD but I say bring on the Jav.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Leela said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> For Javocado Day? Javocaday
> 
> If we had a Javocado Day, other members might start demanding special days of their own XD but I say bring on the Jav.




#Avacado collectibles
#iDontEvenWantAnApple


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I discovered when the whole Sheniqua thing started. It was back on the night of October 27th. Maybe she's an internet character, who symbolizes greed. What other things does she represent?


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I discovered when the whole Sheniqua thing started. It was back on the night of October 27th. Maybe she's an internet character, who symbolizes greed. What other things does she represent?



lol ask Guero101, he's the one who started it all


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> lol ask Guero101, he's the one who started it all



Text revealed.

Thanks to him, a new internet character is created. What does Sheniqua look like?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Apple2012 said:


> What does Sheniqua look like?



A collectible horder. Picture them in your mimd


----------



## badcrumbs

Apple2012 said:


> Text revealed.
> 
> Thanks to him, a new internet character is created. What does Sheniqua look like?



There is only one Shaniqua in my world.



Spoiler:  Circa 2001


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> A collectible horder. Picture them in your mimd



We should celebrate _Everybody Draw Sheniqua Day_ to depict what she really looks like.


----------



## Alienfish

We should have a M*A*S*H-inspired collectible. Like Radar's teddy bear or just something I'd sell my soul for that.


----------



## Peisinoe

Leela said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> For Javocado Day? Javocaday
> 
> If we had a Javocado Day, other members might start demanding special days of their own XD but I say bring on the Jav.




Im pretty sure apple will come out, but it might be awhile.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This thread is interesting at some times. There are times that this thread doesn't get too much activity, but other times, this thread is the busiest thread on this site. I like it when this thread is active.

I'll still be going for apples. Maybe it costs 199 TBT to adopt one. If you ask about the price, I'm predicting it because there is a common difference in prices of all four fruits - 40 TBT. I look at patterns.


----------



## Heyden

They should add that when you buy a fruit, you have a 1% chance of it actually being a perfect fruit  IDK

EDIT; no thats a terrible idea


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Well we have a price.


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well we have a price.



I thought you meant we have a price in the context that "o we have a price because it's in the shop right now and I totally saw the price" haha I got a little scared.



Also, lovin how you have your cake out.
:')


----------



## zoetrope

My cake ain't ever getting hidden.  Even if it's awkwardly placed.

Thank you again.


----------



## Justin

What if I accidentally typo an extra 9 on it?


----------



## Naiad

Justin said:


> What if I accidentally typo an extra 9 on it?



_jubs pls_


----------



## nard

Justin said:


> What if I accidentally typo an extra 9 on it?



૮( ᵒ̌▱๋ᵒ̌ )ა bruh


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> What if I accidentally typo an extra 9 on it?



So it will be 9 bells instead of free?


----------



## lazuli

laughs into the night


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> What if I accidentally typo an extra 9 on it?



I can't afford it anymore if you do that. Watch what you type. My math may know your secrets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just changed my avatar to a bowl of apples to prepare for the apple hype.

BTW, those are my pet apples. They're only made of plastic and wood, so they aren't real apples.


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> What if I accidentally typo an extra 9 on it?



That would be hilarious. Lol


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

GodToot said:


> That would be hilarious. Lol



try another "H" word.. like Heartbreaking ;^;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wishy_The_Star said:


> try another "H" word.. like Heartbreaking ;^;



Justin better not price it that high, or I will make him watch the worst Disney movies in his opinions three times over.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Apple2012 said:


> Justin better not price it that high, or I will make him watch the worst Disney movies in his opinions three times over.


And what are they I wonder.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> And what are they I wonder.



He might say them here if you ask. I know he doesn't like Lion King.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Apple2012 said:


> He might say them here if you ask. I know he doesn't like Lion King.



WHAT THATS BLASPHEMY. Lion King I still love you dw ♡


----------



## lizardon

I'm broke


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

lizardon said:


> I'm broke



It's okay, technically, I am too ;^;

(more broke than the majority of people on here Id think anyways)


----------



## lizardon

Wishy_The_Star said:


> It's okay, technically, I am too ;^;
> 
> (more broke than the majority of people on here Id think anyways)



I guess I need to take a lot of time to get back..


----------



## lazuli

_[ sweats nervously ]_


still waiting on island fruit collectibles hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wishy_The_Star said:


> It's okay, technically, I am too ;^;
> 
> (more broke than the majority of people on here Id think anyways)



Not anymore broke than I am.


----------



## daniduckyface

Not sure if i can post this here or not but looking for blue feather dated after my yellow one. PM offers. Also guys i am way more broke than any of you...all the btb i have is out and i typically spend it the second i get it so i'm trying to raise up some more lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizardon said:


> I'm broke



i'd buy my feather back from you lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

*Popular/unpopular collectibles*

I have questions on collectible popularity here. What collectible is the most popular one on this site? What other highly popular collectibles are there?

I also have questions on unpopular collectibles as well. What are the least popular collectibles on TBT?


----------



## daniduckyface

I think as of now, the candies seem to be the most unpopular :/ people seem to have tons hoarded but they rarely sell


----------



## Byngo

Seems like feathers are some of the most sought after collectibles, the pinwheels too... Basically all the TBT fair collectibles, and the chocolate cake kind of is.

Unpopular? Probably pears


----------



## Alolan_Apples

In my opinion, I think the unpopular collectibles are:

Yellow candy
Red candy
Green candy
Cyan letter
Pear
Orange
Regular cake

Versus:

Pinwheel
White feather
Pokeball
Yellow Letter
Apple (unreleased though)
Peach
Chocolate Cake


----------



## Zulehan

PB & J sandwich collectible, please.


----------



## lazuli

unlimited collectibles n candies (except blue) for sure.

white feather, pokeball, pinwheels, peaches, n chocolate cakes are the most sought after ones imo.


i hav a ton of red candies and a couple green that nobody wants to buy.


----------



## Mariah

The rare ones are popular. The common ones aren't.


----------



## lazuli

hurgle durgle now i kinda want to make psuedo collectibles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also can anyone tell me why peaches suddenly shot up in demand

i bought mine for like 1.3k not too long ago
now they sell for 6k


----------



## zoetrope

Apple2012 said:


> In my opinion, I think the unpopular collectibles are:
> 
> Yellow candy
> Red candy
> Green candy
> Cyan letter
> Pear
> Orange
> Regular cake
> 
> Versus:
> 
> Pinwheel
> White feather
> Pokeball
> Yellow Letter
> Apple (unreleased though)
> Peach
> Chocolate Cake



I wouldn't put the cyan letter in the unpopular category.  Whenever they show up for sale they tend to sell very quickly.  Also the suggested price has increased a lot in the last few months (from 200 to 500 if I remember correctly).


----------



## daniduckyface

zoetrope said:


> I wouldn't put the cyan letter in the unpopular category.  Whenever they show up for sale they tend to sell very quickly.  Also the suggested price has increased a lot in the last few months (from 200 to 500 if I remember correctly).



yes and the main reason for the decrease in price was because a potato sold a bunch of his (maybe 9) at 200ish btb because he needed quick btb and didn't care about a loss but now people are holding on to them..

just to point out though, there is a discussion thread already for this kind of stuff and this stuff will probably be discussed there if brought up


----------



## Alolan_Apples

daniduckyface said:


> yes and the main reason for the decrease in price was because a potato sold a bunch of his (maybe 9) at 200ish btb because he needed quick btb and didn't care about a loss but now people are holding on to them..
> 
> just to point out though, there is a discussion thread already for this kind of stuff and this stuff will probably be discussed there if brought up



Yeah, but the collectibles thread and the median prices thread doesn't answer my questions (or they're hard to find since they are so big of threads), so that's why I have it here.

Remember to stay on-topic please.


----------



## daniduckyface

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, but the collectibles thread and the median prices thread doesn't answer my questions (or they're hard to find since they are so big of threads), so that's why I have it here.
> 
> Remember to stay on-topic please.



i don't understand how my comment was off topic but okay..i was supporting zoetrope's point about how it's really not unpopular and it's price justifies that along with the need about this thread not really being necessary. not trying to be rude but my two cents...


----------



## daniduckyface

computertrash said:


> hurgle durgle now i kinda want to make psuedo collectibles.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also can anyone tell me why peaches suddenly shot up in demand
> 
> i bought mine for like 1.3k not too long ago
> now they sell for 6k



i think Apple's peach hitting buyout sparked that but it seems to be dying down again


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

*is saving up for more peaches* I just hope i can grab something from the restock but with my luck I wont even be online =^=


----------



## Blizzard

daniduckyface said:


> i think Apple's peach hitting buyout sparked that but it seems to be dying down again



It was not Apple's peach for the record. The buyout peach was held by lafiel/nico and purchased for 6k. Apple's peach sold for 4.5k.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

yeah, I dont think Apples auction had a buyout (smart move or it wouldnt have gotten that high o: )


----------



## Naiad

Blizzard said:


> It was not Apple's peach for the record. The buyout peach was held by lafiel/nico and purchased for 6k. Apple's peach sold for 4.5k.



nico nico nii
but yeah peaches should be dropping soon tbh
A direct is going to come anytime now


----------



## lazuli

and then
no direct until jun 9
(*?艸`*)
can u imagine.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

sorry my imagination is out of order at the moment ;^;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wishy_The_Star said:


> WHAT THATS BLASPHEMY. Lion King I still love you dw ♡



I know, that's terrible.


----------



## lazuli

confesison: i never watched lion king
we started it in like 7th grade during choir but we never finsihed it, despite the teacher constantlu saying that we were. (　｀_ゝ?)

==

my cats are huddled togetehr theyre so cute omg. theyre not even mother and daughter
the daughters actual mom doesnt even lov her anymore. she hisses when her daughter gets too close to her. but its ok. the other cat will be her mom now becaus e i said so.
ik off topic but i just wanted to share that

=

so how about them candies
full set sells/buys for more than if u were to buy/sell them separately right? or would it be the other way around. idk


----------



## Naiad

kimba tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> confesison: i never watched lion king
> we started it in like 7th grade during choir but we never finsihed it, despite the teacher constantlu saying that we were. (　｀_ゝ?)
> 
> ==
> 
> my cats are huddled togetehr theyre so cute omg. theyre not even mother and daughter
> the daughters actual mom doesnt even lov her anymore. she hisses when her daughter gets too close to her. but its ok. the other cat will be her mom now becaus e i said so.
> ik off topic but i just wanted to share that
> 
> =
> 
> so how about them candies
> full set sells/buys for more than if u were to buy/sell them separately right? or would it be the other way around. idk



ok but pics pls ty

i actually have no idea on the candies tbh
I assume a full set would cost less tho?? idk


----------



## daniduckyface

Blizzard said:


> It was not Apple's peach for the record. The buyout peach was held by lafiel/nico and purchased for 6k. Apple's peach sold for 4.5k.



Sorry about that..i already think it's beginning to die down a bit.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I hope the hype is still on during the direct. More people buying peaches= less chocolate cake buyers


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

pfffffft

the more people buying apples = less peach buyers >:]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohohoh!!

IDEA-

Four leaf clover collectibles for st patties.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You can make an Apple2012 collectible by using my current avatar (which is a bowl of apples).


----------



## Ragdoll

is teh apple hype even rl


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Jav a Happy Javacado Day!


----------



## badcrumbs

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Jav a Happy Javacado Day!



There's a little Javocado in all of us.


----------



## Javocado

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Jav a Happy Javacado Day!



Thanks fam!




badcrumbs said:


> There's a little Javocado in all of us.



Hahaha I'm digging this so hard


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> Thanks fam!
> View attachment 86617
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I'm digging this so hard



I couldn't resist... made a different one


----------



## Javocado

badcrumbs said:


> I couldn't resist... made a different one



yooooo i'm down with that
i look like i'm straight out of veggietales
i wouldn't mind that as a collectible jajaja


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> yooooo i'm down with that
> i look like i'm straight out of veggietales
> i wouldn't mind that as a collectible jajaja



and there u jav it


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Javocado said:


> Thanks fam!
> View attachment 86617
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I'm digging this so hard



idk where you get your ideas for reaction imgs but theyre fabulous


----------



## Ragdoll

Wishy_The_Star said:


> idk where you get your ideas for reaction imgs but theyre fabulous



would u like a collectible of tht too


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Sir Integra said:


> would u like a collectible of tht too



if you wud plz ♡ lmao


----------



## Ragdoll

Wishy_The_Star said:


> if you wud plz ♡ lmao


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Sir Integra said:


>








beautiful beautiful. Collection of Jav Collectibles 2k15


----------



## Javocado

Sir Integra said:


>



wow this collectible rocks!
(this is dwayne the rock johnson by the way ohohoho)


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Javocado said:


> wow this collectible rocks!
> (this is dwayne the rock johnson by the way ohohoho)



we need a rock collectible anyways, where else would the birth stones come from xD


----------



## Javocado

Wishy_The_Star said:


> we need a rock collectible anyways, where else would the birth stones come from xD



i'm so down for a rock shop exclusively for birthstones managed by a virtual dwayne johnson damnit that would be just wonderful


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

i think i would literally laugh so hard that i cried.


----------



## Vizionari

Wishy_The_Star said:


> i think i would literally laugh so hard that i cried.



Maybe on April Fool's Day


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I might miss the announcement of the apples, so will anyone be nice enough to give me an apple in case if I miss out?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Apple2012 said:


> I might miss the announcement of the apples, so will anyone be nice enough to give me an apple in case if I miss out?



Uhh maybe

What happens if the person helping misses it and you don't


----------



## nard

Apple2012 said:


> I might miss the announcement of the apples, so will anyone be nice enough to give me an apple in case if I miss out?



nah i think people will most likely hog them


----------



## jobby47

Dang it, I don't think I have enough TBT for an Apple.


----------



## jobby47

If I don't have enough TBT or I happen to miss when the Apple comes out, will someone please buy one for me?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

jobby47 said:


> If I don't have enough TBT or I happen to miss when the Apple comes out, will someone please buy one for me?



If you pay the price it'll sell for


----------



## jobby47

I will save up then.


----------



## nard

S a t a n i said:


> JUSTIN TOLD ME APPLE IS DROPPING 3.14 2K15



IF THIS IS TRU APPLESSSSSSDEHBYDJWh


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Peach Fuzz said:


> IF THIS IS TRU APPLESSSSSSDEHBYDJWh



OMG IF THATS TRUE IMA GONEN FREAK xD


----------



## Heyden

I want an apple ;-; release nowww


----------



## Ragdoll

did it come out yet omg


----------



## Coach

Jennifer needs the balloons for her collection, and an apple when it comes out.


----------



## lazuli

laughing at everyone screaming about apples



Coach said:


> Jennifer needs the balloons for her collection, and an apple when it comes out.



too bad 4 her


----------



## jobby47

I wonder how much TBT Apple's will cost.


----------



## Coach

jobby47 said:


> I wonder how much TBT Apple's will cost.



The fruit prices have been increasing by 40 TBT, so if it continues to follow the pattern they will be 199 TBT bells


----------



## jobby47

Noooooo!!!! I only have 138 TBT.


----------



## Ragdoll

aGHHH I NEED A NAp guys this #applehype is killing me


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I bet I won't miss out, but the reason why I feel I'll miss out is because of the lag making it impossible to buy stuff. I was lucky about getting the chocolate cake and the peach I sold, but I don't know about the apple.


----------



## Toot

The tags are fun to read. Someone says this is still a troll thread. lol I can agree with that.


----------



## Vizionari

I might miss the apple, I have a swim meet today ;; if it does come out someone get me one


----------



## Toot

If the apple is confirmed when is the release date? Lol Or is Jubs and friends making us kill each other off so there would be more to go around when they finally do put it up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> I might miss the apple, I have a swim meet today ;; if it does come out someone get me one



I'll totally nab you one. Hehe


----------



## jobby47

GodToot said:


> If the apple is confirmed when is the release date? Lol Or is Jubs and friends making us kill each other off so there would be more to go around when they finally do put it up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'll totally nab you one. Hehe



Could you get me one for 141 TBT?


----------



## Coach

Whoops


----------



## daniduckyface

Vizionari said:


> I might miss the apple, I have a swim meet today ;; if it does come out someone get me one



the swimmer life sucks D: this is why i'm too lazy to offseason swim lol and i'm broke so no apple for dani </3


----------



## jobby47

daniduckyface said:


> the swimmer life sucks D: this is why i'm too lazy to offseason swim lol and i'm broke so no apple for dani </3



I am too.


----------



## Toot

Coach said:


> View attachment 86799
> 
> Whoops



That doesn't seem to be surprising. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm broke too, but at least I have enough for an apple.


----------



## jobby47

Apple2012 said:


> I'm broke too, but at least I have enough for an apple.



Lucky, I don't have enough for one.


----------



## daniduckyface

After i snag an apple, a party popper (really want one on 1/1 since my birthday) and a green balloon, i'll be taking a break from collectibles lol i'll never complete my japanese letter collection


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jobby47 said:


> Lucky, I don't have enough for one.



Now you do.


----------



## jobby47

Apple2012 said:


> Now you do.



Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are so nice!!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jobby47 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are so nice!!!!!



Of course. Even if you miss out, you still have enough for an apple.


----------



## jobby47

Yep, if I miss out, I can buy an Apple from someone.  Thank you.


----------



## daniduckyface

jobby47 said:


> Yep, if I miss out, I can buy an Apple from someone.  Thank you.



most likely people won't be selling them right away though since everyone wants one so your best luck will be the store


----------



## jobby47

daniduckyface said:


> most likely people won't be selling them right away though since everyone wants one so your best luck will be the store


Yeah, I know.


----------



## nard

If anyone would be kind enough, if I miss it, could someone pick one up for me ( I'm gonna be watching my little cousin. )? I'll pay you back and a little tip with it, too.


----------



## jobby47

Peach Fuzz said:


> If anyone would be kind enough, if I miss it, could someone pick one up for me ( I'm gonna be watching my little cousin. )? I'll pay you back and a little tip with it, too.



Same, if I miss it, will someone please buy me one?


----------



## Toot

I'm still confused. When is it gonna be added? Lol is there gonna be a countdown thing like in October?


----------



## Coach

S a t a n i  was probably telling a lie R.I.P. Apples


----------



## Toot

Coach said:


> S a t a n i  was probably telling a lie R.I.P. Apples



That would be hilarious.


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> S a t a n i  was probably telling a lie R.I.P. Apples



yes she is a dirty rotten liar

but if apples get restocked and i ain't around
feel free to send one to ya boy
i love me some red


----------



## Coach

Javocado said:


> yes she is a dirty rotten liar
> 
> but if apples get restocked and i ain't around
> feel free to send one to ya boy
> i love me some red
> View attachment 86807



You already have a Red Pinwheel and Red Candy. No more red 4 u


----------



## daniduckyface

Jav pls send apple to me if you get more than one, i will give you my teal letter 4 less bc fam


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> You already have a Red Pinwheel and Red Candy. No more red 4 u



pls this is just the beginning
just wait until i get pokeball again


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I love how there's 3 pages of people asking to buy apples for them


----------



## Coach

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I love how there's 3 pages of people asking to buy apples for them



Oh noes Sheniqua is here!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Coach said:


> Oh noes Sheniqua is here!



That was for the red candies  luckily hardly anyone get pissed they missed that restock


----------



## Coach

ObeseMudkipz said:


> That was for the red candies  luckily hardly anyone get pissed they missed that restock



Which 2014 red candy restock was that one? The second?


----------



## jobby47

The Apple did not get released.


----------



## Greninja

It be cool if they had perfect fruit collectibles


----------



## jobby47

Greninja said:


> It be cool if they had perfect fruit collectibles


That would be cool.


----------



## Coach

Greninja said:


> It be cool if they had perfect fruit collectibles



That's already been suggested twice on this thread xD


----------



## Zane

jobby47 said:


> The Apple did not get released.



the Apple getting released today was just a joke Stina made cuz 3.14 = pi
like apple pie -cough-


----------



## jobby47

I wonder when Apple will get released and when the next Bell Tree Direct comes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zane said:


> the Apple getting released today was just a joke Stina made cuz 3.14 = pi
> like apple pie -cough-


I was waiting for someone to say that lol. 3.14159 much.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I totally get it now. The reason why someone announced that apples will come on March 14th is because of "pie day". 3.14=pi. Nice joke, unless if they really are coming out today.


----------



## jobby47

Apple2012 said:


> I totally get it now. The reason why someone announced that apples will come on March 14th is because of "pie day". 3.14=pi. Nice joke, unless if they really are coming out today.


Have apples actually been confirmed to come out?


----------



## Coach

jobby47 said:


> Have apples actually been confirmed to come out?



Someone asked this a few days ago, they have been confirmed multiple times but them actually being released on a certain date hasn't.


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> Have apples actually been confirmed to come out?



Justin said so himself a few pages back, plus there's a tag saying that


----------



## jobby47

Ok, thank you everyone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I kept wondering why the apples aren't getting stocked, and I have to admit that the whole story of "misbehaved apples" isn't true. So there must be some other problem that's keeping these apples from getting stocked.


----------



## jobby47

I know, people have been saying that Apple's will get stocked, for months.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jobby47 said:


> I know, people have been saying that Apple's will get stocked, for months.



Nine months actually. It's been nine months since the last fruit was added to shop, and there is no new fruit added.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Am I the only one not wanting apples? It's so hyped over


----------



## jobby47

I knew that it was at least 6 months, but nine months, and also a Bell Tree Direct hasn't come out for like 3 months.


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> I knew that it was at least 6 months, but nine months, and also a Bell Tree Direct hasn't come out for like 3 months.



Be patient, the admins have lives, plus adding new features and collectibles is a lot of work for Jeremy (and probably Thunder if he makes the collectibles), since he runs the site.


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> Be patient, the admins have lives, plus adding new features and collectibles is a lot of work for Jeremy (and probably Thunder if he makes the collectibles), since he runs the site.



I know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Am I the only one not wanting apples? It's so hyped over



I know they have been overhyped, but I have wanted apples since the beginning. Cherries may be my town fruit, but apples are the fruit that best represent me. They're so cute, and you can see why my username is "Apple2012".


----------



## Toot

I'm telling you... The apples will be just like the oranges and pears. Hehe


----------



## Alolan_Apples

GodToot said:


> I'm telling you... The apples will be just like the oranges and pears. Hehe



Or more like the cherries and peaches, which are limited stock and low in numbers. The more popular a collectible is, the rarer it will be.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Apple2012 said:


> Or more like the cherries and peaches, which are limited stock and low in numbers. The more popular a collectible is, the rarer it will be.



tbh i think id rather see a mango, or coffee cup collectible. Like the little furniture you can get for your house (not coffee to go)


----------



## daniduckyface

Wishy_The_Star said:


> tbh i think id rather see a mango, or coffee cup collectible. Like the little furniture you can get for your house (not coffee to go)



if they made a coffee collectible i would buy a ton regardless of the price, i am a huge coffee junkie


----------



## Coach

But it would have to be coffee to go, everyone only drinks that anyway.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

i disagree   <<< look how sad you made the espresso lover


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

...I'd actually love a Coffee collectible!


----------



## Zulehan

I would like a Pippy collectible.

Yes, even more than a PB & J collectible.


----------



## Toot

A Coffee collectible sounds pretty cool. I can see it being priced around Pokeball heights. lel


----------



## lazuli

ohh my god did ppl actually think apples were going to be released today

also i dont think ppl really want cherries anymore lmao rip,,


----------



## Vizionari

computertrash said:


> ohh my god did ppl actually think apples were going to be released today
> 
> also i dont think ppl really want cherries anymore lmao rip,,



Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Toot

computertrash said:


> ohh my god did ppl actually think apples were going to be released today
> 
> also i dont think ppl really want cherries anymore lmao rip,,



I was wondering the same thing lol. It shouldn't be up for quite a while.


----------



## Alienfish

Coffee collectible would be awesome. I'd buy 10 at once lol.


----------



## Danielkang2

MULTICOLORED INK COLLECTIBLES OR RIOT

- - - Post Merge - - -

SPLATOON!!


----------



## Zane

invisible collectibles for invisible users






can u imagine having 10 of these babies


----------



## Javocado

Danielkang2 said:


> MULTICOLORED INK COLLECTIBLES OR RIOT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> SPLATOON!!



boi u put the ink in stink


but yeah coffee collectibles lets fckn go brewster jubs


----------



## aleshapie

OK....whats the deal with dem apples already?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want THIS as a collectible!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How many collectible ideas can be suggested: billions.
How many collectible ideas are accepted: none

Justin doesn't have time to accept them all, but they are very good ideas.


----------



## nard

Apple2012 said:


> How many collectible ideas can be suggested: billions.
> How many collectible ideas are accepted: none
> 
> Justin doesn't have time to accept them all, but they are very good ideas.



he doesnt accept them at all


----------



## aleshapie

Well...there has been an actual disclosure for the apple...so WHERE IS IT?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Peach Fuzz said:


> he doesnt accept them at all



Yep. Not the cupcake collectible, or my glow wand collectible, or Ahri's bubble wand collectible, or even the Javocado collectible. I rather see the Javocado collectible than the Justin collectible.


----------



## oath2order

ur new collectibles r lame LOL


----------



## Toot

Peach Fuzz said:


> he doesnt accept them at all


He laughs maniacally while tugging his marionette.


----------



## lazuli

if ya want some new collectible that will probably never happen, make one an put  in ya signature
problem solved xoxo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think you said it best, computertrash.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

is there any collectible for St Patty's day?


----------



## nard

Luna Moonbug said:


> is there any collectible for St Patty's day?



doesnt look like it unfortunately


----------



## Maris82084

yes, a four leaf clover would have been cool.


----------



## oath2order

Luna Moonbug said:


> is there any collectible for St Patty's day?



there has never been a st patricks day collectible


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

oath2order said:


> there has never been a st patricks day collectible



that doesnt mean there never will be one


----------



## daniduckyface

I'm wondering if they'll announce a new type of egg this year or introduce another golden egg so Jen's isn't the only one


----------



## Toot

oath2order said:


> there has never been a st patricks day collectible



I'm pretty sure that was a question. Lel.


----------



## Coach

daniduckyface said:


> I'm wondering if they'll announce a new type of egg this year or introduce another golden egg so Jen's isn't the only one



I don't want another golden egg! I feel like everybody would just go for that and it would ruin the event for most people.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Coach said:


> I don't want another golden egg! I feel like everybody would just go for that and it would ruin the event for most people.


It was actually pretty fun last year... in my view. But perhaps with the collectible hype getting even higher...IDK. I wouldn't mind the Golden Easter Egg to have a comeback.


----------



## Naiad

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It was actually pretty fun last year... in my view. But perhaps with the collectible hype getting even higher...IDK. I wouldn't mind the Golden Easter Egg to have a comeback.



Imagine the winner hosting an Auction though, damn.


----------



## Javocado

N i c o said:


> Imagine the winner hosting an Auction though, damn.



There would be so many bids through PM of game codes and irl cash haha.
So if there's a Gold Egg and someone auctions it, make sure you turn off your VM's and PM's.


----------



## Alienfish

Coach said:


> I don't want another golden egg! I feel like everybody would just go for that and it would ruin the event for most people.



Yeah it was boring, keep it rare (Jen has it iirc) and just keep the non-LE eggs


----------



## deerui

Coach said:


> I don't want another golden egg! I feel like everybody would just go for that and it would ruin the event for most people.



why? all the hype, hoping to get rare collectables, refreshing the shop every 2 seconds is fun


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> I don't want another golden egg! I feel like everybody would just go for that and it would ruin the event for most people.



I think there should be a golden egg, but I guess it would make it a tiny less special because now Jennifer isn't the only one who has it.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

i couldnt care less about the golden egg yall are gold diggers (haha) Im jokinnggggg 

 im all 'bout dat togepi.


----------



## lizardon

looking for my last collectible.. i think it takes long time..


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah.. just a general questions, do people only want dumb game codes for their white feather or?

i mean hypothetically i could sell all my feather and still don't have enough. i remember when white ones were like 20k


----------



## Coach

It's funny how there is the same amount of Pinwheels and white feathers but the white feathers cost way more for some reason o.o


----------



## daniduckyface

Coach said:


> It's funny how there is the same amount of Pinwheels and white feathers but the white feathers cost way more for some reason o.o



glad to see i wasn't the only one that noticed this...i was thinking that the other day


----------



## Skyfall

It does seem weird.  THe only thing I can think of is, maybe the people with the white feathers are less willing to let them go?  I don't know...


----------



## lizardon

i need one white feather..


----------



## Alienfish

Skyfall said:


> It does seem weird.  THe only thing I can think of is, maybe the people with the white feathers are less willing to let them go?  I don't know...



Yeah and unless you have the correct region of games you can offer, you're out. Or that's my feeling.


----------



## Ameer

I have a 2013 TBT Fair badge, not sure if it's valuable or anything

- - - Post Merge - - -

From what I recalled in 2013, the white feather had less stock making it more valuable.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Ameer said:


> I have a 2013 TBT Fair badge, not sure if it's valuable or anything
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> From what I recalled in 2013, the white feather had less stock making it more valuable.



the fair patch cant be traded so i guess its value is 0  

and yes white feather were restocked for this years fair so theres a lot more circulating now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Well its simple, popularity. Take the shop during the fair for example, what sold out first? White Feather, Pinwheel, Pink Feather, Purple Feather. People want what they want, and will pay more for it.

And oh, they have the same stock? I thought the Pinwheel had 55? I even recorded it right before the TBT Fair was removed from the shop.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Goodbye dear fair <3
> You shall be missed.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Well since this is a collectible thread.
> 
> Total of collectibles stocked.
> *The Bell Tree Fair 2014 Patch* - 167
> *Red Feather* - 116
> *Yellow Feather* - 88
> *Green Feather* - 100
> *Blue Feather* - 164
> *Pink Feather* - 60
> *Purple Feather* - 60
> *White Feather* - 50
> *Rainbow Feather* - 30
> *Blue Balloon* - 102
> *Green Balloon* - 86
> *Fair Pinwheel* - 55
> *Green Pair Pinwheel* - 32
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Goodbye from the shop dear collectibles~


----------



## lazuli

Noiru said:


> Yeah.. just a general questions, do people only want dumb game codes for their white feather or?
> 
> i mean hypothetically i could sell all my feather and still don't have enough. i remember when white ones were like 20k



wait what they arent 20k anymore??? wtf


----------



## Alienfish

computertrash said:


> wait what they arent 20k anymore??? wtf



more like 40k lol or game codes only.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

computertrash said:


> wait what they arent 20k anymore??? wtf



Even in summer of 2014  the white feather was sold for a game code...so this isn't anything new.


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Even in summer of 2014  the white feather was sold for a game code...so this isn't anything new.



No, I just hate the idea. I doubt most people want non-Nintendo codes for the EU region. Sadly I don't really have 'free' game on Steam to gift either.


----------



## Coach

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well its simple, popularity. Take the shop during the fair for example, what sold out first? White Feather, Pinwheel, Pink Feather, Purple Feather. People want what they want, and will pay more for it.
> 
> And oh, they have the same stock? I thought the Pinwheel had 55? I even recorded it right before the TBT Fair was removed from the shop.



Then Lassy's guide is 5 off o.o

I would have thought Pinwheels would have been harder to get, they are in higher demand and only had Spin the Wheel as a method to get them at first.


----------



## Alienfish

Lassy guide IS off, I doubt people follow it that much especially for the rarer things of which they don't want bells or such.


----------



## Alienfish

Anyways, might or might not try for white feather again (and no I won't leave lol) if I can get sold my other feathers. hm


----------



## daniduckyface

Just a possible discussion question: anyone see the average peach prices going down anytime soon? seems the demand died down and I had someone interested in mine possibly but wasn't sure how hard it would be to possibly buy back in the future.


----------



## Naiad

daniduckyface said:


> Just a possible discussion question: anyone see the average peach prices going down anytime soon? seems the demand died down and I had someone interested in mine possibly but wasn't sure how hard it would be to possibly buy back in the future.



I expect a Bell Tree Direct to come out anytime now, so if they're restocked then, the price is definitely going to drop c:


----------



## PrayingMantis10

N i c o said:


> I expect a Bell Tree Direct to come out anytime now, so if they're restocked then, the price is definitely going to drop c:



I concur. I would expect the peaches to drop back down to 2.5k


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, 6.5k is insane for a non-fair item or what they have been going for.

Oh well hoarders of all kinds *stares at white feather*


----------



## daniduckyface

Okay so if i did sell it, then it wouldn't be too hard to try to get again later? I noticed people aren't always sure about selling them - at least before the inflation


----------



## Alienfish

daniduckyface said:


> Okay so if i did sell it, then it wouldn't be too hard to try to get again later? I noticed people aren't always sure about selling them - at least before the inflation



If you time it right, maybe, or catch the restock depending on the date you want


----------



## daniduckyface

If i give it towards the pinwheel - it lowers my pure btb amount to 23.5k but ive just been iffy about hunting another down lol


----------



## Alienfish

daniduckyface said:


> If i give it towards the pinwheel - it lowers my pure btb amount to 23.5k but ive just been iffy about hunting another down lol



Ah I see. I hope I can sell my feathers at least so I can shoot at a White one.

Need to sell them for the prices I have though.


----------



## Toot

=o No more apples? Hehe seems about right.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

@Justin:




What do you think?


----------



## Javocado

in b4 jubs delays restock bc of pic


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> in b4 jubs delays restock bc of pic



I only made it out of amusement. I wonder what he thinks. I'm not that serious.


----------



## Alienfish

Nice picture 

Also need to sell of my red pet then im going for it


----------



## Heyden

They had a Pokeball collectible, so I hope there might be a Smash ball collectible xP


----------



## Alienfish

Or a majoras mask collectible, or mh4u 

*waves red feather like a mad saleswoman* buy buy


----------



## lazuli

[throws red candies into the air] what the hell am i going to do with these nobody wants them


----------



## Alienfish

give them away? lol idk i need to save my btb or i'd get them


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

computertrash said:


> [throws red candies into the air] what the hell am i going to do with these nobody wants them



Give them to yours truly


----------



## lazuli

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Give them to yours truly



no thx i paid good money for these
its just that ppl dont want candies atm
i remember around halloween tho, esp leading up to it


----------



## Alienfish

dat kirby <3

also wtf i got a CN pin code with my majoras mask console :/ i cant use it hoorah


----------



## device

computertrash said:


> no thx i paid good money for these
> its just that ppl dont want candies atm
> i remember around halloween tho, esp leading up to it



I'm sure you'll sell them soon, you'll just have to continue bumping your thread daily. I've also got red candies to sell, but I got rid of most of mine by selling them at 60 tbt around a month ago now. So, you could try selling them at the price you paid for them. As I did.


----------



## lazuli

Sector said:


> I'm sure you'll sell them soon, you'll just have to continue bumping your thread daily. I've also got red candies to sell, but I got rid of most of mine by selling them at 60 tbt around a month ago now. So, you could try selling them at the price you paid for them. As I did.



ill just wait til around halloween or somethin lmao
maybe theyll rise in demand randomly like the peach a couple weeks ago


----------



## device

computertrash said:


> ill just wait til around halloween or somethin lmao
> maybe theyll rise in demand randomly like the peach a couple weeks ago



I'm rather surprised at how much the party popper collectible has raised in demand. I've had private messages regarding the collectible all day, and the suggested price for the collectible is 2,000 to 3,000 tbt now. When I'm sure it was at around 1,500 tbt around one month ago.


----------



## Coach

Sector said:


> I'm rather surprised at how much the party popper collectible has raised in demand. I've had private messages regarding the collectible all day, and the suggested price for the collectible is 2,000 to 3,000 tbt now. When I'm sure it was at around 1,500 tbt around one month ago.



It was! But then one person tried buying it and failed until they raised their price up to like 2k. Then, when people realised nobody was really selling, they raised their prices super high to get them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> It was! But then one person tried buying it and failed until they raised their price up to like 2k. Then, when people realised nobody was really selling, they raised their prices super high to get them.



If you're referring to me, then yeah, that's the story. Yeah, the lack of party poppers for 2015 sales was a huge problem. That's why there's a shortage. But hey, I was able to get one, and now I own it. I'm kinda disappointed that I may not own a rainbow feather or green pinwheel after thinking about the fair, but I sure can get better than those (it's not even TBT related).


----------



## lizardon

Dream COMPLETE!!!
Thanks for everyone who helped me!!!


----------



## kassie

Congrats. :>


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wow congrats!


----------



## lizardon

selcouth said:


> Congrats. :>



Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wow congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## EmmaFrost

lizardon said:


> Dream COMPLETE!!!
> Thanks for everyone who helped me!!!



Glad I could help c:
Thanks for the maaaaany many bells ahah


----------



## lizardon

Illyana said:


> Glad I could help c:
> Thanks for the maaaaany many bells ahah



haha, thanks


----------



## Skyfall

Congratulations!!!  Line up looks great with the white feather.


----------



## Alienfish

Congrats, maybe there is hope for me too...


----------



## device

Congratulations Lizardon. Your collectible lineup looks really nice.


----------



## lizardon

Skyfall said:


> Congratulations!!!  Line up looks great with the white feather.



thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sector said:


> Congratulations Lizardon. Your collectible lineup looks really nice.



thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Congrats, maybe there is hope for me too...



you will get it! Good luck!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, i hope so!


----------



## Justin

Looks great lizardon, congrats


----------



## lizardon

Justin said:


> Looks great lizardon, congrats



thanks!


----------



## Alienfish

Looks it's only me left then, rip.


----------



## lizardon

Noiru said:


> Looks it's only me left then, rip.



I think there are more people looking for it, but they haven't made a post


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, or they gave up I believe. I was actually looking for a bit after the fair, but had to take a break due to intense school stuff and it was driving me a bit nuts.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm still somewhat looking, but I think I am a little short of bells. ?\_(ツ)_/?
I don't really mind, I already love my lineup.


----------



## Alienfish

I see. Well I've got the worst luck though, haha


----------



## daniduckyface

Noiru said:


> I see. Well I've got the worst luck though, haha



I have faith in you <3 plus your lovely yellow/purple feathers are keeping each other comfy at the beginning of my line. If I ever return, i'm sure you'll have the lovely white feather alongside your pinwheel ~


----------



## EmmaFrost

I had the most sought after collectibles in my possession. For about 3 hours. Now I have irl things  I love some of the people on this site.
I can't wait for the next restock so I can buy things to sell when they're worth selling.


----------



## device

Illyana said:


> I had the most sought after collectibles in my possession. For about 3 hours. Now I have irl things  I love some of the people on this site.
> I can't wait for the next restock so I can buy things to sell when they're worth selling.



I'd feel bad if I were to sell virtual items for real life money. But, I guess it's up to the person. Congratulations on the tbt (Just noticed the amount on your sidebar). What are you planning on doing with all of that tbt?


----------



## EmmaFrost

Sector said:


> I'd feel bad if I were to sell virtual items for real life money. But, I guess it's up to the person. Congratulations on the tbt (Just noticed the amount on your sidebar). What are you planning on doing with all of that tbt?


No need to feel bad, people genuinely want the bells/collectibles. It's a win-win c:

I'm going to buy irl games with the forum bells for as long as forum bells are a hot commodity.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sector said:


> I'd feel bad if I were to sell virtual items for real life money. But, I guess it's up to the person. Congratulations on the tbt (Just noticed the amount on your sidebar). What are you planning on doing with all of that tbt?



 Not too long  ago you said you wanted to sell virtual items for eshop cards so you could resell the cards ...so you could take a train and run away from your stalker.  May I safely assume life has settled down for you? Congratulations!


----------



## Javocado

nice collectibles guyz

edit: yes i want to keep whatever these things are lol
pls don't take them away like you took my dear toothpaste


----------



## Mariah

Isn't that Tina's doll?


----------



## EmmaFrost

These collectibles are flawless


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I don't even know what to say, or what these things are.


----------



## kassie

10/10.


----------



## Mariah

It's this thing.


----------



## Javocado

i hope we get my head next year


----------



## Zane

Mariah said:


> It's this thing.



I knew it omg


----------



## EmmaFrost

I wish this was permanent. I would forever display 10 of them.


----------



## Maruchan

*saw pics of the actual doll *

*backed away slowly*

This could be a Reverse-Valentine-Roses-Glitch: 
Once it's displayed,
you can _never_ remove it. 

...and those eyes are always watching you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Maruchan said:


> ...and those eyes are always watching you.


Oh you had to say that.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Mariah said:


> It's this thing.



What even is it I am seriously creeped out by its vacant stare piercing my soul.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'll sell these dolls for 10K btb  better then the creepy doll collectible


----------



## Vizionari

Oh my, when I came back on, I got a shock on how people got those...doll things, then I realized that everyone has some


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'll sell these dolls for 10K btb  better then the creepy doll collectible


Creepy Doll 2.0.


----------



## Maruchan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Creepy Doll 2.0.



Indeed and nowhere to hide from their glares


----------



## Zulehan

Maruchan said:


> Indeed and nowhere to hide from their glares


I think they are adorable.


----------



## Justin

Javocado said:


> nice collectibles guyz
> 
> edit: yes i want to keep whatever these things are lol
> pls don't take them away like you took my dear toothpaste



Oh god it's those damn pokeball tickets all over again should have seen this coming


----------



## Javocado

Oh damn, I forgot about those things.
How many times must you break my heart?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

They should've changed all the collectibles to white feathers to make everyone freak out and when it's over it gets changed to cakes


----------



## Alienfish

daniduckyface said:


> I have faith in you <3 plus your lovely yellow/purple feathers are keeping each other comfy at the beginning of my line. If I ever return, i'm sure you'll have the lovely white feather alongside your pinwheel ~



Thanks *hugs* I certainly hope ^^


----------



## ToxiFoxy

ObeseMudkipz said:


> They should've changed all the collectibles to white feathers to make everyone freak out and when it's over it gets changed to cakes



My collectibles were already all cakes in every spot so it would not bother me :3


----------



## lazuli

dear staff
this is how u get small children to cry.


----------



## Alienfish

I'm glad it wasn't a creepy clown lol. This doll is actually kinda cute


----------



## device

Our collectibles will be back after April fools day. These are just replacements for now (As if you hover over the collectibles, then you'll see that they are our collectibles and not a new collectible). They've just changed the image of all the collectibles on display.


----------



## lazuli

is this name of this dang doll pierrot???? why


----------



## Pierrot

Noiru said:


> I'm glad it wasn't a creepy clown lol. This doll is actually kinda cute



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Alienfish

Pierrot said:


> Thank you for your kind words.



You are most welcome.

Now, I need to go back hunting a feather


----------



## Zane

"Pierrot's temple" u made me hide all my collectibles B(


----------



## Alienfish

DISPLAY THIS DOLL WITH PRIDE

#halloweencollectible2k15


----------



## lazuli

Pierrot said:


> Thank you for your kind words.



oh my god



Noiru said:


> DISPLAY THIS DOLL WITH PRIDE
> 
> #halloweencollectible2k15



[hides all my collectibles]
nah im too lazy


----------



## Alienfish

Pierrot is my new idol.

^lol


----------



## Pierrot

Zane said:


> "Pierrot's temple" u made me hide all my collectibles B(



Why are you hiding my face? 

Are you ashamed of me?


----------



## lazuli

Pierrot said:


> Why are you hiding my face?
> 
> Are you ashamed of me?



you should be ashamed of urself


----------



## Alienfish

stop the doll abuse it's cute af


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pierrot said:


> Why are you hiding my face?
> 
> Are you ashamed of me?



I see that you have taken over the TBT Marketplace. Not cool.


----------



## Pierrot

Apple2012 said:


> I see that you have taken over the TBT Marketplace. Not cool.



Welcome to Pierrot's Temple.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pierrot said:


> Welcome to Pierrot's Temple.



Okay then, but whatever you do...

Please do not reset our count on "Quick, Before the Mods Come". I'm being overprotective of our count and our tags.


----------



## Pierrot

Apple2012 said:


> Okay then, but whatever you do...
> 
> Please do not reset our count on "Quick, Before the Mods Come". I'm being overprotective of our count and our tags.



I like games. I'll come play!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think NPCs count as mods when they post to reset the counter.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> I think NPCs count as mods when they post to reset the counter.



no it is a doll it isnt anything


----------



## Luna Moonbug

is there going to be any egg hunt this year?
btw...i hope i'll get all my collectibles back lol


----------



## Ragdoll

this is gr8 lol

i love these dolls!


----------



## Toot

Ugh... What's the story with the creepy dolls? I haven't been lurking as much as I usually do. Lel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh We all have them. I thought they were new collectibles. Lol.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I apologize if I sound impatient asking this, but since normal collectibles are back, will the April birthstone be in stock soon? It might just not be stocked yet in the store, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Blizzard

MarineStorm said:


> I apologize if I sound impatient asking this, but since normal collectibles are back, will the April birthstone be in stock soon? It might just not be stocked yet in the store, but I'm just curious.



Lately admin has been getting the new ones out on or close to the start of the month. They usually post when it is available. Sometimes a mod pops in. Keep checking the shop.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Blizzard said:


> Lately admin has been getting the new ones out on or close to the start of the month. They usually post when it is available. Sometimes a mod pops in. Keep checking the shop.



Ok, thank you! ^^


----------



## Alienfish

computertrash said:


> no it is a doll it isnt anything



It belongs to a mod though so technically yes 

Also, wish I had 14k more btb now.. rip my search


----------



## Zane

i see someone tried to appease pierrot by sending him a pear


----------



## Alienfish

ppl usually send npcs stuff lol


----------



## Toot

Finally got my birthstone... sweet.


----------



## Alienfish

grats

also you know when you want a white feather

sees thread selling collectibles, gets excited

random stuff but not that

yes


----------



## Vizionari

I already have the April birthstone I won from a giveaway, so I don't need to spend 299 more bells


----------



## lizardon

I'm broke..


----------



## Alienfish

and im ****ing jelly of that feather </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

wish i could afford shiny pokemon though then i'd help you


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm close to getting an April Birthstone, but I still don't have enough.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I'm close to getting an April Birthstone, but I still don't have enough.



Now you do


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Now you do



Thank you very much.

I did buy the birthstone, but I'm keeping it hidden so I can't mess up on the collectible order.


----------



## lizardon

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I did buy the birthstone, but I'm keeping it hidden so I can't mess up on the collectible order.



oh, i just want to ask how much you need..


----------



## lazuli

Noiru said:


> grats
> 
> also you know when you want a white feather
> 
> sees thread selling collectibles, gets excited
> 
> random stuff but not that
> 
> yes









=

im waiting until the 13th to buy my april birthstone because i am homestuck trash


----------



## Alienfish

yay :3 oh well i will have it someday


----------



## f11

rip apples


----------



## Alienfish

Crys said:


> rip apples



stop making me jelly u poop.

apple's be cool but tbh im fine with the fruits we have now


----------



## Javocado

still salty red balloon wasn't a thing
and the fair banner had like 10048394219832 lowkey taunting ya boi
but o well what can ya do


----------



## Alienfish

Javocado said:


> still salty red balloon wasn't a thing
> and the fair banner had like 10048394219832 lowkey taunting ya boi
> but o well what can ya do
> View attachment 88927


ya m8

also your sig is fab A+


----------



## lazuli

Javocado said:


> still salty red balloon wasn't a thing
> and the fair banner had like 10048394219832 lowkey taunting ya boi
> but o well what can ya do
> View attachment 88927



staff cant be trusted with anything important u should know that by now


----------



## Alienfish

computertrash said:


> staff cant be trusted with anything important u should know that by now



pee much dude.

also lol i should start selling pokemon for tbt really i need the extra if that feather is gonna stay at 40k


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Will the staff make an event for egg collectibles this year? o:


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> Will the staff make an event for egg collectibles this year? o:


i hope.. i need the btb :/


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I saw that the white feather skyrocket to 40k... amazing Dx


----------



## Zulehan

Then again, pre-2014 fair the opening post (of Lassy's guide) said something along the lines of, 'I have no idea how much this [white feather] is worth, honestly.'


----------



## lizardon

my collectibles back to normal..


----------



## Zane

lizardon said:


> my collectibles back to normal..



where's all your feathers? :o


----------



## Alienfish

Zulehan said:


> Then again, pre-2014 fair the opening post (of Lassy's guide) said something along the lines of, 'I have no idea how much this [white feather] is worth, honestly.'



Should have stayed at that. People take that guide too literally and think it's some kind of god to follow


----------



## jobby47

So, if the Easter Egg Collectibles come back tomorrow, do you solve riddles to get the collectible?


----------



## Alienfish

Dunno if they'll do the same but I hope it's easier this time, lol.


----------



## Zulehan

Noiru said:


> Should have stayed at that. People take that guide too literally and think it's some kind of god to follow


The phrasing in the guide seemed  to indicate that even the 35k or so estimated worth was not nearly enough to buy one, and it was around the same time that one seller was not impressed by a 50k offer for it. 

Here are the relevant quotes.



> Heh, I stated next to the white feather's price that I obviously didn't know the price :B
> I just added a price that sounded realistic IMO, like that people with few bells would understand that this isn't a collectible easy to conquer.



One offerer: 


> would you accept 50k?



Seller responding to the highest offer: 


> I'd consider it.


Seller a day later:


> I don't wanna regret selling it, and while I know you all really want it... I[t] has more value than you all seem to realise.


----------



## Alienfish

50k as in equivalent to a full game or such, but no reason for the pure things, imo.

And I think people know that it's worth than a 'few' bells. Still doesn't make it law.


----------



## device

Some of the prices that the guide suggests are ridiculous. I think the prices of a collectible should be based on how much you can buy it for in the shop, how much have been sold from the shop and how much people are buying and selling it for. Also, people need to take the guide less seriously. It's just a guide, and it's completely up to the buyer/seller. 

For example, the light blue Japanese letter's suggested price is 350 to 500 tbt. When the pink Japanese letter is at 500 to 600 tbt, and there's 100 less pink Japanese letter's out there.


----------



## Skyfall

Sector said:


> Some of the prices that the guide suggests are ridiculous. I think the prices of a collectible should be based on how much you can buy it for in the shop, how much have been sold from the shop and how much people are buying and selling it for. Also, people need to take the guide less seriously. It's just a guide, and it's completely up to the buyer/seller.



I disagree.  Lassy reflects market prices.  She doesnt set them.  Once she sees a sale or a trend, she reports on them.  Thats all.  

The prices on her guide have gone up and down to reflect what the market is doing.  That guide is no different than stock market reports that summarize the current stock market prices.


----------



## device

Skyfall said:


> I disagree.  Lassy reflects market prices.  She doesnt set them.  Once she sees a sale or a trend, she reports on them.  Thats all.
> 
> The prices on her guide have gone up and down to reflect what the market is doing.  That guide is no different than stock market reports that summarize the current stock market prices.



I'm aware of that. However, Lassy doesn't come on the forum too much and she rely's on other users to tell her the current market prices. The problem with this is, some of the users (One of them being Daniel) will state that a collectible is worth much more than it is, so they can sell the collectible for more. The point I'm trying to make is, the guide is innacurate and users shouldn't go by it all the time. It's up to the seller what prices they'd like for a collectible.


----------



## Skyfall

It has ALWAYS been up to the seller and buyers to determine the price for their transaction.  

For example, For the a long time, she listed the peach at 1000.  Then people decided to buy and sell for around 2000, then 3,000 and upwards.  Then her guide caught up with that trend.  

And yes, people try to pump up prices on that guide.  But, in my experience, she doesnt just change prices because people tell her to do it.  She has to be able to verify it.  She does that by doing a forum search, observe the latest sales.  Or you provide her with a link.  Notice she asked Daniel for proof for the last thing he posted on her guide.


----------



## device

Skyfall said:


> It has ALWAYS been up to the seller and buyers to determine the price for their transaction.
> 
> For example, For the a long time, she listed the peach at 1000.  Then people decided to buy and sell for around 2000, then 3,000 and upwards.  Then her guide caught up with that trend.
> 
> And yes, people try to pump up prices on that guide.  But, in my experience, she doesnt just change prices because people tell her to do it.  She has to be able to verify it.  She does that by doing a forum search, observe the latest sales.  Or you provide her with a link.  Notice she asked Daniel for proof for the last thing he posted on her guide.



Some people take the guide too seriously. Also, the peach collectible isn't worth any more than 3,000 tbt (I haven't seen the peach collectible sell at that price recently). The party popper collectible is worth much more, as I sold it for 6,000 tbt just a few days ago. It's an inaccurate guide. I don't understand what you're getting at here.


----------



## Vizionari

Sector said:


> Some people take the guide too seriously. Also, the peach collectible isn't worth any more than 3,000 tbt (I haven't seen the peach collectible sell at that price recently). The party popper collectible is worth much more, as I sold it for 6,000 tbt just a few days ago. It's an inaccurate guide. I don't understand what you're getting at here.



The point is that it's just a _guide._ No one has to follow it like you said, it's up to the buyer/seller. Lassy's guide just gives an idea or range of what a collectible is worth. Keep in mind Lassy is a busy university student, so she doesn't always have time to come on to the forum and see what the Marketplace's prices are as of right now ^^


----------



## lizardon

Zane said:


> where's all your feathers? :o



I hide them..


----------



## Vizionari

Check it out, eggs! ^_^


----------



## Justin

computertrash said:


> staff cant be trusted with anything important u should know that by now





Noiru said:


> pee much dude.



Show some respect.

You are more than welcome to disagree with us or criticize us. But I do not want to see such blatant rudeness on our own forum, especially when I've been watching people work hard the past week to put together an Easter event solely for your own enjoyment.


----------



## jobby47

Justin said:


> Show some respect.
> 
> You are more than welcome to disagree with us or criticize us. But I do not want to see such blatant rudeness on our own forum, especially when I've been watching people work hard the past week to put together an Easter event solely for your own enjoyment.



Yeah, thank you Justin and staff for making the Easter Event!


----------



## Justin

jobby47 said:


> Yeah, thank you Justin and staff for making the Easter Event!



Please direct your appreciation primarily to Tina and Jeremy for this event.


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Please direct your appreciation primarily to Tina and Jeremy for this event.



Thanks to them of course ^^

comin' for dat togepi


----------



## jobby47

Justin said:


> Please direct your appreciation primarily to Tina and Jeremy for this event.



Thank you Tina, Jeremy, and all of the staff for making this fun event!


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> Show some respect.
> 
> You are more than welcome to disagree with us or criticize us. But I do not want to see such blatant rudeness on our own forum, especially when I've been watching people work hard the past week to put together an Easter event solely for your own enjoyment.



u cant tell me what to do ur not my dad.
[thanks tho]


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Your Wallet*
47 Bells
0 Tickets
0 Eggs

Eggs.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i saw that....i hope its not hard to get the eggs


----------



## Danielkang2

Skyfall said:


> I disagree.  Lassy reflects market prices.  She doesnt set them.  Once she sees a sale or a trend, she reports on them.  Thats all.
> 
> The prices on her guide have gone up and down to reflect what the market is doing.  That guide is no different than stock market reports that summarize the current stock market prices.


The sad thing and annoying thing for me is that market prices rarely ever fluctuate because of this guide. Once the prices changes, it doesn't change for a WHILE because all the sellers sell at these prices.


----------



## jobby47

Just wondering, how long did people have to find eggs last year?


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> Just wondering, how long did people have to find eggs last year?



I think people looked for the whole weekend that Easter was? Not too sure though.

Also I'm jealous of your Togepi egg.


----------



## nard

got my avatar ready


----------



## Skyfall

That new egg... it's such a beautiful purple, I'm dying!!!!!


----------



## isebrilia

Skyfall said:


> That new egg... it's such a beautiful purple, I'm dying!!!!!



agreed! it's so pretty c:


----------



## Vizionari

I NEED all those eggs ;w; Luckily 5/6 are unlimited (wonder who will get that golden egg hurrhurr  )


----------



## kassie

Are they going to start the event tonight? o.o


----------



## Skyfall

Sweet jesus, I'm gonna have to clear all of tomorrow.  Damn.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have all these things planned, but... I need time!!!  I guess I can't skip dinner with family, but... well, I'll figure something out.


----------



## Vizionari

I feel the site lagging on me...


----------



## nard

holy mother

wah

waluigi egg

i think im going for golden egg tho idk


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Waluigi Easter Egg!?
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lizardon

i don't get it, how to find eggs??


----------



## Javocado

must resist sexual urges to buy waluigi egg


----------



## daniduckyface

Javocado said:


> must resist sexual urges to buy waluigi egg



I caved


----------



## Coach

Vizionari said:


> I NEED all those eggs ;w; Luckily 5/6 are unlimited (wonder who will get that golden egg hurrhurr  )



But they aren't? The normal easter egg practically is, but the other have either 1, 100 or 200. :c


----------



## Ayaya

I hope we'll get a pink egg! Maybe a Kirby Egg?


----------



## nard

i only got one egg and it was the easiest one fml


----------



## f11

Does anyone have the link to the third podcast? The search function is down so I couldn't find it.


----------



## Zulehan

Ayaya said:


> I hope we'll get a pink egg! Maybe a Kirby Egg?


Oh, my God, Prince Fluff egg with the crown.


----------



## Aradai

I need the waluigi egg for someone but I'm too dumb what is this


----------



## Lancelot

I considered buying Waluigi's gamete but I decided to wait for a restock as there might be one I lyk moar than that :x


----------



## f11

Aradai said:


> I need the waluigi egg for someone but I'm too dumb what is this


same. 
Also does anyone know if anymore eggs will be released or it'll all be the ones in the shop?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Every time I see people with 8 eggs I wonder HOW they figured it out omg i suck at this badly


----------



## jobby47

Frances-Simoun said:


> Every time I see people with 8 eggs I wonder HOW they figured it out omg i suck at this badly



I know, these are hard.


----------



## Naiad

Frances-Simoun said:


> Every time I see people with 8 eggs I wonder HOW they figured it out omg i suck at this badly



Step 1) dont have a life

thats literally all you need


----------



## nard

N i c o said:


> Step 1) dont have a life
> 
> thats literally all you need



so why dont i have eggs, laf :^((((


----------



## Naiad

Peach Fuzz said:


> so why dont i have eggs, laf :^((((



because ur a nard :^))


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> But they aren't? The normal easter egg practically is, but the other have either 1, 100 or 200. :c



They were unlimited, and then when the event started I guess the admins added limited stock lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

N i c o said:


> Step 1) dont have a life
> 
> thats literally all you need



I don't have one and still D:


----------



## Zane

2 egg club for lyfe


----------



## Alienfish

i got 3 ..mostly because i spent some time thinking lel.

the others though nope. i like the event but some clues are just what even x)


----------



## lazuli

tfw WAHluigi


----------



## Alolan_Apples

In my honest opinion, I like the TBT Fair more than I do like the egg hunt. Does anybody agree?


----------



## Adventure9

Just got a yoshi egg


----------



## nard

guys

should i get a yoshi or togepi egg


----------



## Alolan_Apples

nard said:


> guys
> 
> should i get a yoshi or togepi egg



It's your choice.


----------



## Toot

nard said:


> guys
> 
> should i get a yoshi or togepi egg



Yoshi Eggs seemed to be more popular before the event.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

GodToot said:


> Yoshi Eggs seemed to be more popular before the event.



Which means more people would go for it making it worth less


----------



## zoetrope

I went for a Yoshi egg because I like it more.  I wish I could get both though.

not gonna happen


----------



## Vizionari

nard said:


> guys
> 
> should i get a yoshi or togepi egg



Your decision, even though you have Togepi eggs for eyes


----------



## Ragdoll

How to Pronounce TBT Easter Egg Hunt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfYG5Dg4yLo
rest in eggshell pieces.​


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> In my honest opinion, I like the TBT Fair more than I do like the egg hunt. Does anybody agree?



Yes. I prefer doing things that earns you tickets like taking photos of stuff or showing drawing skills or whatever. They have the mystery pic there as well but I try to avoid it unless it's obvious.


----------



## inkling

ohhhhh yeeeeeeeeaaaaah. i got an egg. i got that waluigi egg.


----------



## Aradai

I got a yoshi egg from the most beautiful person on earth :')


----------



## Alienfish

Congrats 

Also.. I hope my work pays off now...


----------



## Zulehan

inkling said:


> ohhhhh yeeeeeeeeaaaaah. i got an egg. i got that waluigi egg.


Heh, love that Team Waluigi celebration, especially baby-arm Boo.


----------



## Lancelot

CLUE TEN IS GARBAGE SO NO GOLD EGG FOR ME. SAD TIMES PEOPLE


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Im probably gonna save up my TBT until my Birthday and spend it on egg collectibles or anything else that I don't have 
Or maybe there will be one of those users who is willing to give me one for free... you never can tell here on TBT xD


----------



## Zulehan

I was glad that these Easter collectibles did not require TBT Bells (yes, one 'egg' requires 10 TBT Bells, but it is of course optional, and a tiny sum).


----------



## Heyden

Sales 2015 as of now
197 Waluigi Eggs sold TOTAL 197
39 Togepi Eggs sold TOTAL 306
44 Yoshi Eggs sold TOTAL 231
29 Easter Eggs sold TOTAL 295
36 Classic Eggs sold TOTAL 328
1 GOLDEN EGG DISCARDED K THEN


----------



## Alienfish

Them golden eggs though, lol.

*heavy breathing*


----------



## Alienfish

Nope, another fail. Why are games such goddamn huge business to some. I guess because people are mainly in the NA and don't want to spend real money.. but codes are still games. shrugs.


----------



## Toot

Well that event was rather enjoyable. I hope everyone had their fill of fun and stress. I did. :3


----------



## gnoixaim

Noiru said:


> Nope, another fail. Why are games such goddamn huge business to some. I guess because people are mainly in the NA and don't want to spend real money.. but codes are still games. shrugs.



Because they're physical games? Please use common sense to evaluate what's more important. Online fake currency or a physical game.


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> Because they're physical games? Please use common sense to evaluate what's more important. Online fake currency or a physical game.



Neither. Up to each of their own though, I wouldn't buy either way.


----------



## lizardon

well.. i'm broke again..


----------



## Coach

lizardon said:


> well.. i'm broke again..



Sorry


----------



## lizardon

Coach said:


> Sorry



it's not your fault, Coach Coach Coach Coach Coach


----------



## Vizionari

I'm still a little sad I couldn't get a Waluigi egg this year, and I don't have 2k to spend in the Marketplace to get one, either. At least I got two eggs from the shop.


----------



## lizardon

Vizionari said:


> I'm still a little sad I couldn't get a Waluigi egg this year, and I don't have 2k to spend in the Marketplace to get one, either. At least I got two eggs from the shop.



I'd like to help you, but i'm broke..


----------



## gnoixaim

Noiru said:


> Neither. Up to each of their own though, I wouldn't buy either way.



Lol, okay..... so if you're saying you don't care about online currency - why do you care so much about having this white feather? It's just a thought : ) You can't say it's not important, when it's obviously important to you.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Irl goods > tiny images used for "bragging rights" under your username.


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> Lol, okay..... so if you're saying you don't care about online currency - why do you care so much about having this white feather? It's just a thought : ) You can't say it's not important, when it's obviously important to you.



I do care, I'm just annoyed that we can sell pixels for real life stuff, I mean they have to come from somewhere right?

I have my reasons for wanting a white feather but the constant beat down by real life currency/games rather than kinda good btb offers is making me a bit frustrated. Nothing personal against you, it's been pretty much since I started.


----------



## Lancelot

I got the lineup I wanted


----------



## Alienfish

congrats, it looks beautiful


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Illyana said:


> Irl goods > tiny images used for "bragging rights" under your username.



Well said. Even if I like my chocolate cake, party popper, and balloons, my disco ball at home has more value than all four of these collectibles. And people are crazy over virtual items. It's okay if you like collectibles, but to skip work or not do your homework to get the hard-to-obtain pixels is crazy.



Spoiler: What has more value than the golden egg collectible



Lego Death Star


----------



## Alienfish

Eh I think it's more the selling and buying things I was criticizing and not the value in depth. Of course RL things hasa more values, but if you only want games, then state it. No offense.


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler: What has more value than the golden egg collectible
> 
> 
> 
> Lego Death Star



i have to admit i've sort of missed your posts here


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> i have to admit i've sort of missed your posts here



Well I'm back. And yes, I do own a Lego Death Star. Even 3,803 pieces isn't enough to beat me and my Lego building skills. But it took me longer than a day to build.


----------



## Heyden

There's the same amount off Yoshi eggs and Waluigi eggs, does that mean they price the same?


----------



## Zane

Haydenn said:


> There's the same amount off Yoshi eggs and Waluigi eggs, does that mean they price the same?



it really depends on demand. I think Yoshi is still going for more than Waluigi rn


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I guess, seems they are kinda equal for now at least.

Never gonna give you up white feather, argh!


----------



## lazuli

think WAH would go for more b it was introduced this year while yoshi was introduced last year (i think)
but then again mayb ppl would pay more for a 2014 yoshi than a 2015
depends on the buyer/seller after all


----------



## lizardon

a lot of good selling and auction posts came out after I'm broke... so sad...


----------



## mstout

What are collectables


----------



## Prabha

mstout said:


> What are collectables



Ur trolling right?


----------



## Zulehan

mstout said:


> What are collectables


Yes.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

mstout said:


> What are collectables



Send me your blue balloon and I will be happy to tell you


----------



## lizardon

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Send me your blue balloon and I will be happy to tell you



haha, i just want to say that


----------



## ssvv227

I'm just wondering how do you edit the order in which your collectibles show up under your name? Sorry if it seems like a dumb question >.< Thanks.


----------



## Coach

ssvv227 said:


> I'm just wondering how do you edit the order in which your collectibles show up under your name? Sorry if it seems like a dumb question >.< Thanks.



They're arranged by date. You could try and swap them for better dates, but that's about it


----------



## lazuli

imagine
next tbt direct we now have ability to rearrange collectibles


----------



## Alienfish

the struggle is real it seems. living in the wrong part of the world, hoorays.


----------



## Prabha

computertrash said:


> imagine
> next tbt direct we now have ability to rearrange collectibles



I'd be sort of upset because then I would've wasted a lot of extra tbt + time trying to get collectables with good dates.

like see that bottom row, that took me awhile


----------



## lazuli

Prabha said:


> I'd be sort of upset because then I would've wasted a lot of extra tbt + time trying to get collectables with good dates.
> 
> like see that bottom row, that took me awhile



jesus wow
staff probably going to introduce it after 100k tbt has been used by everyone tryin to get specific dates. get rekt


----------



## lizardon

what collectible should i show up?? - -


----------



## Alienfish

taunt me with dat white feather if you still have it


----------



## lizardon

Noiru said:


> taunt me with dat white feather if you still have it



I have it, but i don't want to taunt you..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What happened to leaving the forums after getting a white feather?


----------



## Zane

lizardon said:


> I have it, but i don't want to taunt you..



plss we wanna see the white fedder 
its yours be proud of it


----------



## lizardon

Zane said:


> plss we wanna see the white fedder
> its yours be proud of it



ok then, just for one day..


----------



## Alienfish

lizardon said:


> ok then, just for one day..



sell it to me </3 lol. 

just kidding, i hope i find one soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> What happened to leaving the forums after getting a white feather?



LOL this or they changed their mind.. *shrugs*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I had my avatar up for over a month now. Still, there are no apples in the shop.

Maybe I should leave a trail of bread at the TBT Shop to lure the apple collectibles over.


----------



## Campy

Apple2012 said:


> I had my avatar up for over a month now. Still, there are no apples in the shop.
> 
> Maybe I should leave a trail of bread at the TBT Shop to lure the apple collectibles over.


Apples don't eat bread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Campy said:


> Apples don't eat bread.



They do in my imagination.


----------



## Alienfish

Thought they ate oranges *cough*

Also, dangit I really hope there is a fair/feather event this year too. These feathers...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Thought they ate oranges *cough*
> 
> Also, dangit I really hope there is a fair/feather event this year too. These feathers...



Fruits will never eat other fruits. If you want to feed apples oranges, they actually make friends and will never eat each other.


----------



## badcrumbs

Apple2012 said:


> Fruits will never eat other fruits. If you want to feed apples oranges, they actually make friends and will never eat each other.



So, apples befriend all other types of fruit? What happens to vegetables?
Do you know, or do we have to wait until the apple collectible comes out?
I have so many questions.


----------



## Alienfish

oh god badcrumbs xDD

yes they can eat each other. fruits aint friends brotha


----------



## Khaelis

Question: How many IGB could I get for say, 50 TBT or 100 TBT? I'm considering doing it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Khaelis said:


> Question: How many IGB could I get for say, 50 TBT or 100 TBT? I'm considering doing it.



This is a collectible discussion, not a conversion rate discussion. There are threads discussing the exchange rate. Also, due to inflation in-game, buying TBT is now unaffordable. People now spend up to 15 million per 100 TBT. Inflation is much faster on TBT than light is.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> This is a collectible discussion, not a conversion rate discussion. There are threads discussing the exchange rate. Also, due to inflation in-game, buying TBT is now unaffordable. People now spend up to 15 million per 100 TBT. Inflation is much faster on TBT than light is.



aka 100TBT = 10-15mil, 50TBT = 5-7.5mil. really, it depends on you/the seller.
also chill dude, was just a question.


----------



## Prabha

I don't know about you guys, but there should be a donut collectable of all things imo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

badcrumbs said:


> So, apples befriend all other types of fruit? What happens to vegetables?
> Do you know, or do we have to wait until the apple collectible comes out?
> I have so many questions.



Apples, oranges, bananas, pears, grapes, peaches, cherries, strawberries, pineapples, watermelons, lemons, blueberries, and all the other fruits (including the starfruit) will always be friends with both each other and the vegetables. Fruits and vegetables would never eat other fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Alienfish

Then my fruits are evil.

Hurr.


----------



## badcrumbs

Noiru said:


> Then my fruits are evil.
> 
> Hurr.



I think pitayas look inherently evil. They would definitely cannibalize their own kind. 

#PitayaCollectible2k15


----------



## Alienfish

yes i agree lol- same with litchees lol


----------



## lizardon

Noiru you gave up??


----------



## Alienfish

Eh.. not really but I feel it's pointless bumping that thread and noone want to sell because I have too little bells or they want game codes only.


----------



## lizardon

Noiru said:


> Eh.. not really but I feel it's pointless bumping that thread and noone want to sell because I have too little bells or they want game codes only.



it's all about the time


----------



## Alienfish

LOl yeah I kinda noticed for you ;_; you are so lucky damn


----------



## lizardon

Noiru said:


> LOl yeah I kinda noticed for you ;_; you are so lucky damn



but i'm broke now..


----------



## Alienfish

worth it lol. if you want to sell lmk i guess. lol.


----------



## Libra

Noiru said:


> Eh.. not really but I feel it's pointless bumping that thread and noone want to sell because I have too little bells or they want game codes only.



Aw, I was hoping you'd get a white feather! You've been trying so hard! I would have loved a Pok?ball myself, but eh, I'll just be happy with the cake I have (would have looked cool if the Pok?ball had been under my pinwheel).

Anyway! I reset my town a while ago and have perfect apples now, so I'm really looking forward to seeing the apple collectible here on the site (and hopefully I'll be able to catch a restock).


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah me too. But as I said I either have too little amounts of btb, they only want game/downloads or my timing sucks balls.. so yeah there is that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Would you like a white feather collectible covered in cheese? Or no.


----------



## Alienfish

Haha that'd be awesome. Cheese everyday m8.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Just letting you know, the white feather collectible that is yours is the white feather collectible covered in cheese. If I get a white feather under my avatar, I'll dip it in cheese so you'll know that it's reserved for you.


----------



## Alienfish

That sounds awesome 

However, I will probably have a thinking if I want to continue looking. As it is now my timing is bad and since we don't know if we're gonna have a fair this summer/winter again (and I'm an impatient ass because people are selling) and most get rejected unless they have a crapton of btb or game codes.


----------



## Redficasu

see, i think something that would be really cool is if people could make these "collectibles" (none inappropriate of course) and see if the mods like them, if enough like them maybe have an event every month or so for one day you can buy these collectibles that the mods like. (Sorry if this is the wrong place!! vm me if it is and i'll take it down xD)


----------



## Vizionari

Redficasu said:


> see, i think something that would be really cool is if people could make these "collectibles" (none inappropriate of course) and see if the mods like them, if enough like them maybe have an event every month or so for one day you can buy these collectibles that the mods like. (Sorry if this is the wrong place!! vm me if it is and i'll take it down xD)



We sort of had an event like that in last September, with the TBT Beach Party event. There was a contest on who could make a summer/beach-themed collectible that was well-liked by both the staff and the TBT members. It was a close tie between first and second place, so both collectibles were made into real ones that could be bought. Those two are the Popsicle and Ice Cream Swirl collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish

Also, I've been thinking. Since I saved up quite the bells I might still looking, but not doing a thread for some time. Sig will be enough for now.


----------



## Heyden

Can we have a Winter Collectable competition? I want a Hot Cocoa Cup and Coffee Cup collectable


----------



## Alienfish

New sig done. Yay Paint skills.

A coffee one? yes pls. i'd buy 10 of them


----------



## Alienfish

or, idk might bring back the thread in the future, maybe. it just feel kinda hopeless just bumping 56 times a day with nothing. But yeah if anyone sells theirs lmk I suppose.


----------



## lazuli

remember how much candies were in demand before/after halloween??
that was a fun time


----------



## Alienfish

yes i do. i kinda liked the green ones but cant waste muunies now lol.


----------



## device

When was the last restock? Just want to be updated.


----------



## starlark

computertrash said:


> remember how much candies were in demand before/after halloween??
> that was a fun time



i remember when i cried as the candies were stolen right out of my shopping cart :'(


----------



## Zane

oh god the candies disappearing from the cart never forget lol


----------



## lizardon

I have never seen any restock..


----------



## cheezyfries

what was the candy halloween event like? also, does anyone know how many classic eggs were released in 2013 and how rare they are? fingers crossed i'll find one soon


----------



## oath2order

Sector said:


> When was the last restock? Just want to be updated.



Months, Kira, months.


----------



## Zane

cheezyfries said:


> what was the candy halloween event like?



i wish the tags from it were still on this thread, that'd explain it best hahaha


----------



## device

oath2order said:


> Months, Kira, months.



nice golden egg m8


----------



## starlark

cheezyfries said:


> what was the candy halloween event like?



Don't even get me bloody started. It was a silent Black Friday which made it that bit more frustrating.
I remember when we were all in the IRC and there was that mad pause when the timer finally went down to 0 and Justin was the only one left in there :')


----------



## Vizionari

Zane said:


> i wish the tags from it were still on this thread, that'd explain it best hahaha



Candy-flavored tears, haha


----------



## starlark

I also remember some of us sent spooky voice clips in of us saying "candy". Spooks


----------



## lazuli

holy crap didnt recongnize u kira bc of ur avatar.

=

i made a terrible mistake first candy restock by waiting until the sidebar finished saying 'adding to cart' instead of clicking and going. rip me.


----------



## device

computertrash said:


> holy crap didnt recongnize u kira bc of ur avatar.
> 
> =
> 
> i made a terrible mistake first candy restock by waiting until the sidebar finished saying 'adding to cart' instead of clicking and going. rip me.



yeah just got unbanned like an hour ago after my 6th ban since september lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> i made a terrible mistake first candy restock by waiting until the sidebar finished saying 'adding to cart' instead of clicking and going. rip me.



Yeah, the shop can be crazy.


----------



## Prabha

I've never even experienced a restock battle before and I'm already scared o-o


----------



## jobby47

Prabha said:


> I've never even experienced a restock battle before and I'm already scared o-o



You have a Peach!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Prabha said:


> I've never even experienced a restock battle before and I'm already scared o-o



I have. I always kept failing over the green and blue candies, but I won a chocolate cake one. It didn't lag on me when I tried to get one. I also won the peach one, but I sold it an an inflated price.

The site is really laggy when a restock occurs. That's what happens.


----------



## device

Apple2012 said:


> I have. I always kept failing over the green and blue candies, but I won a chocolate cake one. It didn't lag on me when I tried to get one. I also won the peach one, but I sold it an an inflated price.
> 
> The site is really laggy when a restock occurs. That's what happens.



Not always laggy when a restock occurs, I remember one time when I got a peach collectible in January that it was there for at least 2 minutes, as I was actually deciding if I wanted to buy it or not.


----------



## Aradai

I remember actually being able to buy one of the summer collectables when they were stocked lmao


----------



## lazuli

Sector said:


> Not always laggy when a restock occurs, I remember one time when I got a peach collectible in January that it was there for at least 2 minutes, as I was actually deciding if I wanted to buy it or not.



why would you debate on gettin it tho
i mean
cmon its a peach

=

so best way to raise prices is to hold an auction? seems bout right


----------



## lazuli

DAM double post lmao
why y do this, tbt.

uhh anyways @jobby i have a chocolate cake + peach yet i havent gone thru bad restock periods other than halloween. and even then, i was tryin for green candy at most


----------



## Zane

Vizionari said:


> Candy-flavored tears, haha



my legacy
"i hate all of you" was my favorite


----------



## Prabha

computertrash said:


> why would you debate on gettin it tho
> i mean
> cmon its a peach
> 
> =
> 
> so best way to raise prices is to hold an auction? seems bout right



Does the price of shop collectables go back down because of restocks? (Bc more people have them)


----------



## lazuli

Prabha said:


> Does the price of shop collectables go back down because of restocks? (Bc more people have them)



its... possible? idk. it really depends on the collectible. i mean, price of peaches might stay same but yellow candy aint going to go up

which reminds me
which collectible seems to be the most worthless. like ive always saw pears as less than oranges for some reason but yellow candy is in that range.


----------



## Prabha

computertrash said:


> its... possible? idk. it really depends on the collectible. i mean, price of peaches might stay same but yellow candy aint going to go up



I have noob-collectable syndrome but do they restock a lot of peaches/ other shop items when they do restock?


----------



## lazuli

Prabha said:


> I have noob-collectable syndrome but do they restock a lot of peaches/ other shop items when they do restock?



itll usually be just a few because staff wants people to suffer


----------



## ssvv227

computertrash said:


> itll usually be just a few because staff wants people to suffer



this sounds just awful...though I have a peach already


----------



## lizardon

I want "badcrumbs collectible"


----------



## Prabha

jobby47 said:


> You have a Peach!



Oop! I didn't see this.
But yes, I'm so happy rn.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> itll usually be just a few because staff wants people to suffer



Yeah, that's true. Because of this, I want something more than my collectible ideas to be accepted or rare collectibles like the green pinwheel and rainbow feather. I'm not telling you what it is, but it has nothing to do with this site.


----------



## jobby47

Prabha said:


> Oop! I didn't see this.
> But yes, I'm so happy rn.



Cool!


----------



## Shimmer

Question but how often do the Japanese letters restock?


----------



## Vizionari

Shimmer said:


> Question but how often do the Japanese letters restock?



Usually during the Bell Tree Direct, they are.


----------



## kikiiii

im totally new to the collectible thing so excuse me lol but is there any way to know when the next collectible will restock? 
or is it just sorta a random thing?


----------



## Shimmer

It seems like they restock when there are events going on. o: (I'm new to it too).


----------



## kikiiii

Shimmer said:


> It seems like they restock when there are events going on. o: (I'm new to it too).



ooh so there's usually no spontaneous restocks? xD
i get worried that'll miss a restock or somethin bc i never really know when it happens tbh


----------



## Vizionari

kikiiii said:


> ooh so there's usually no spontaneous restocks? xD
> i get worried that'll miss a restock or somethin bc i never really know when it happens tbh



Sometimes they'll restock just for fun (or to troll us ), but usually there will be a restock during events.


----------



## kikiiii

Vizionari said:


> Sometimes they'll restock just for fun (or to troll us ), but usually there will be a restock during events.



oh well thats nice of them ; o ; pretty sure im gonna miss it if they ever decide to just restock outta no where lol


----------



## Alienfish

talking about fair i hope there will be on so i can go for a white feather.. noone seems to be selling now so Dx (and im too poor *cough* game codes *cough*


----------



## device

Noiru said:


> talking about fair i hope there will be on so i can go for a white feather.. noone seems to be selling now so Dx (and im too poor *cough* game codes *cough*



people are greedy like that tbh I doubt you'll ever get it people always want high prices for these pixels


----------



## Alienfish

oh wb lol.

yeah they are generally easier around fair time though but yes they are.

oh trololo i will consider but just letting you know peeps with game codes gets VIP place in the queue. pretty much they dont say it directly but you get it.


----------



## device

Noiru said:


> oh wb lol.
> 
> yeah they are generally easier around fair time though but yes they are.
> 
> oh trololo i will consider but just letting you know peeps with game codes gets VIP place in the queue. pretty much they dont say it directly but you get it.



you won't be seeing much waluigi eggs in the marketplace in like 3 months bc the people that have them go inactive and I've got 12 which I'm not selling bc I'll probably get banned again which is my plan bc it's so easy to get banned on this forum


----------



## Alienfish

dont care for wah eggs tbh only reason i wanted them was to add to my fund honestly cause i could pretty much only get one

(yes im a bitter old hag but some people just.. it's pixels like go buy your games)


----------



## device

Noiru said:


> dont care for wah eggs tbh only reason i wanted them was to add to my fund honestly cause i could pretty much only get one
> 
> (yes im a bitter old hag but some people just.. it's pixels like go buy your games)



I could have got 3 waluigi eggs directly from the shop if I didn't get myself banned. Apparently for 'cheating' lol bs I didn't cheat anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

well a lot of people got banned during the event and that's for themselves i dont judge anyone.

o well next winter.


----------



## Alienfish

*shrugs* 

anyways they should update their guidelines on what's real life currency or not. like Eshop and similar cards are obv. real life since you need to buy them but tbh some game trading seems fishy.


----------



## device

well personally I think users shouldn't be allowed to buy or sell stuff via pms it's just all too secretive and it makes me feel uneasy especially since they don't want to be known idk maybe just me


----------



## Alienfish

I don't mind that but I get your point I guess.

tbh btb seems useless nowadays unless you want to catch restocks.. so idk why am i even trying :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Noiru said:


> I don't mind that but I get your point I guess.
> 
> tbh btb seems useless nowadays unless you want to catch restocks.. so idk why am i even trying :/



You should give it to me then 

Haha uhh maybe work out a deal with a download code seller and once you find someone for a white feather you give them the code amd remaining btb?


----------



## Alienfish

i could do that or three way but really some people and dl codes are taking it too far

still idk if i should just shoot for pokeball or smth else and wait for next fair or something


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Go for the other pinwheel? It'll match your green one


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I've seen some go for 26-27k so would be more realistic, and it'd look cool :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and depending on dates i could later go for green/red candies to stuck in between them or something.

that's actually a good idea.


----------



## starlark

Sector said:


> well personally I think users shouldn't be allowed to buy or sell stuff via pms it's just all too secretive and it makes me feel uneasy especially since they don't want to be known idk maybe just me



Odd. I got harassed by someone last year who was trying to pressure me via PM into buying their collectibles/selling them mine, but I couldn't do anything about it since it's technically not against the rules. Then they finally dug themselves into a hole when they offered a $10 eShop card to me and someone else for an absurd amount of TBT.
Least be discreet about your needs lol


----------



## Alienfish

starlark said:


> Odd. I got harassed by someone last year who was trying to pressure me via PM into buying their collectibles/selling them mine, but I couldn't do anything about it since it's technically not against the rules. Then they finally dug themselves into a hole when they offered a $10 eShop card to me and someone else for an absurd amount of TBT.
> Least be discreet about your needs lol




lol god this. i kept getting eshop card stalkers last year. it's like dude eshop cards are technically against the rules


----------



## Libra

Noiru said:


> and depending on dates i could later go for green/red candies to stuck in between them or something.



Then next will be feathers and you'll be color-coordinating them like I did. 

Anyway, good luck getting a red pinwheel!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks taunter 

lol jk. thanks a lot


----------



## starlark

Libra said:


> Then next will be feathers and you'll be color-coordinating them like I did.
> 
> Anyway, good luck getting a red pinwheel!



your sidebar both sets off my ocd and satisfies it all at once wow u the real mvp


----------



## lazuli

whats annoying is when you buy/sell a collectible from someone n theyre like 'hey... i got feathers do u want to buy one' and im like. no. if i wanted feathers, i wouldve bought them from u in the first place
i also dont like it when ppl vm/pm me asking to sell collectibles/give tbt when ive made no notion to at all


----------



## starlark

computertrash said:


> whats annoying is when you buy/sell a collectible from someone n theyre like 'hey... i got feathers do u want to buy one' and im like. no. if i wanted feathers, i wouldve bought them from u in the first place
> i also dont like it when ppl vm/pm me asking to sell collectibles/give tbt when ive made no notion to at all



YES! like there are actually people who are _LOOKING _for them all you gotta do is make a thread


----------



## Skyfall

Well, sometimes you never know.  I've randomly emailed people about buying collectibles from them.  Most of the time, I get a polite "no thanks", sometimes no answer.  Once in a while, however, they WILL sell, and sometimes it's something super rare.  The key is to be polite about it.  I've made a few friends this way, actually.  

Also, most users on the forum don't stalk the marketplace regularly, or care about collectibles that much.  But they might need tbt to buy art or something, so when they get a good offer via pm, they will consider parting with it.  

People have randomly approached me in the past... when a lot of tbt gets thrown at you, you do end up parting with something you had not considered selling.  You never know.  

Sometimes you see people with huge collectible collections.  Not all of them, but a good number of them accumulate this way, by being proactive and approaching people.  The key is to be polite, that's all.


----------



## starlark

Skyfall said:


> -snip-



Yeah, I get you. I guess I only see negatives because my sellers (stalkers) have been extremely impolite and have essentially corned me into negotiation. But if someone like you offered and took no for an answer without being an idiot about it, I'd have no qualms ^^


----------



## Alienfish

starlark said:


> YES! like there are actually people who are _LOOKING _for them all you gotta do is make a thread



Eh. it depends really who makes the thread and whatcha wanna buy.


----------



## Skyfall

starlark said:


> Yeah, I get you. I guess I only see negatives because my sellers (stalkers) have been extremely impolite and have essentially corned me into negotiation. But if someone like you offered and took no for an answer without being an idiot about it, I'd have no qualms ^^



Oh yeah, I get it.  I've also been stalked and repeatedly nagged by someone I won't name (but if I did, everyone would say, me too!) and it's not pleasant.  I just didn't want to sell, and he didn't seem to get it.  

But sometimes you gotta be proactive.  You'd be surprised.  (Be prepared for lots of rejection though, and not everyone will be polite even if you are.)


----------



## Alienfish

tell me about it, me and bad timing like a baws


----------



## lazuli

starlark said:


> YES! like there are actually people who are _LOOKING _for them all you gotta do is make a thread



then theres the people who dont understand the concept of recycling threads so they make a new one selling 1-2 things every hour or so


----------



## Skyfall

Noiru said:


> tell me about it, me and bad timing like a baws



I feel your pain.  I've seen you hunt for that white feather for a long time.  But it really is the hunt that's the fun part.  Once you have it, a lot of times you go "meh" and sell it again.  I know you're frustrated, but enjoy tracking it down.  It makes getting it all the better.


----------



## Ayaya

I didn't realize they stocked the April Birthstone since there was no announcement O:


----------



## Libra

starlark said:


> your sidebar both sets off my ocd and satisfies it all at once wow u the real mvp



Haha, thanks. I'm quite happy with it. Would have looked awesome if I could put a pok?ball under my pinwheel, but there aren't a lot being sold and I don't have enough BTB, anyway (I guess I could trade my purple feather, but I don't think anyone is really interested, oh well ).


----------



## Freedom

Ayaya said:


> I didn't realize they stocked the April Birthstone since there was no announcement O:



Most of the time they don't make an announcement.


----------



## lazuli

Freedom said:


> Most of the time they don't make an announcement.



nice avatar
what anime are they from

=

its well into april so the birthstone being in stock makes sense
idk last time birthstone for the month was late. november/december mayb???


----------



## starlark

Libra said:


> Haha, thanks. I'm quite happy with it. Would have looked awesome if I could put a pok?ball under my pinwheel, but there aren't a lot being sold and I don't have enough BTB, anyway (I guess I could trade my purple feather, but I don't think anyone is really interested, oh well ).



I saw TykeeButterfree is trading for a purple feather but not for a Pokeball and the cash alternative is only 2k so you'd still need 13k xD oh well
Easy way to make money is to sell pixels/GFX/graphics/art etc. I made 200 a pop for headshots at one point but you gotta set up the thread and stuff and make it look nice and I'm too lazy, frankly xD


----------



## Alienfish

Aw yes, Pokeball it is  Decided to go for that since I got it for a fair price and I don't want cloud background ocd.


----------



## lizardon

wow, that's the POKEBALL!!!


----------



## Alienfish

BALL IS LIFE BRUH...

Loving it as much it's pretty to look at. And to celebrate I play too much AS ^^


----------



## Prabha

Freedom said:


> Most of the time they don't make an announcement.



How did you know if you just joined today


----------



## starlark

Prabha said:


> How did you know if you just joined today



They were banned many times before, they just made a new account to apologise for their behaviour


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> How did you know if you just joined today


They are obviously Kira lol


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> They are obviously Kira lol



honestly had no idea lmao. 
Idek who Kira is xD


----------



## starlark

Prabha said:


> honestly had no idea lmao.
> Idek who Kira is xD



they essentially PM-harassed people asking to buy / for them to buy collectibles and stole things saying they were for giveaways


----------



## Maruchan

Prabha said:


> honestly had no idea lmao.
> Idek who Kira is xD



In that case, here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...y-note-and-feedback-after-2-years-on-the-site

Iirc at least 10+ pages of this Restock discussion thread have been deleted because of their...extremely negative behavior, to put it politely and mildly.

The last incident here brought Justin/Kaiaa here to temp closed the thread, while removing many pages of content because the aforementioned fine member who loves to apologize returned after a ban, and immediately resume the drama.
It's a regular rinse-and-repeat sight. ^.^


----------



## Javocado

Noiru said:


> BALL IS LIFE BRUH...
> 
> Loving it as much it's pretty to look at. And to celebrate I play too much AS ^^



ball is life


----------



## lizardon

let me take out my ball!!!


----------



## Javocado

lizardon said:


> let me take out my ball!!!



Can you at least buy me dinner first?


----------



## starlark

Javocado said:


> Can you at least buy me dinner first?



smooth one jav. u javulous


----------



## lizardon

Javocado said:


> Can you at least buy me dinner first?



Actually the first time when I saw your username, i thought it's "Avocado" haha
I'm thinking what I want to eat for dinner also..


----------



## Alienfish

Javocado said:


> ball is life



lets jav a ball


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> Can you at least buy me dinner first?


omg!   LOL


----------



## Alienfish

LOl 'jav some balls' indeed


----------



## starlark

r u javing a good time?


----------



## Alienfish

yes i am i gotta sleep though


----------



## Shimmer

Are the birthstones available to purchase all month long? For example, I really would love to buy the June birthstone on my birthday which is June 20. Would it be sold out by then?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Shimmer said:


> Are the birthstones available to purchase all month long? For example, I really would love to buy the June birthstone on my birthday which is June 20. Would it be sold out by then?



There's an unlimited stock of birthstones during the month they're sold, so you don't have to worry about them being sold out.


----------



## Shimmer

LaBelleFleur said:


> There's an unlimited stock of birthstones during the month they're sold, so you don't have to worry about them being sold out.



Ah thank goodness. ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, you can only have one of each though.

Glad I went for Pok?ball though, it's looking good and hope I can stuff some candy in between :3


----------



## kassie

Congratulations on the Pok?ball. : )


----------



## Alienfish

Thank you kindly 

It looks good and I'm starting to like it more and more ^_^


----------



## Chris

Shimmer said:


> Are the birthstones available to purchase all month long? For example, I really would love to buy the June birthstone on my birthday which is June 20. Would it be sold out by then?



Ooh that's clever. I wish I'd thought of doing that when I bought my birthstone (emerald).


----------



## Alienfish

That'd be cool indeed, sadly I'm never home on my birthdays D:


----------



## Libra

Noiru said:


> BALL IS LIFE BRUH...
> 
> Loving it as much it's pretty to look at. And to celebrate I play too much AS ^^



Well, that was quick, LOL. Congratulations!!! (Maybe there's still hope I'll have one myself as well one day, haha.) Looking good so far, I hope you'll get more candy soon!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I had the dough and they agreed to sell so ^_^ Thank you 

Yeah me too, would be cool with candies in between them and best of luck to you as well


----------



## Redficasu

i don't think there is enough collectible events. I would like to see more if possible. (COFFEE COLLECTIBLE!!! plz?)


----------



## olivetree123

I thought I heard somewhere the birthstones were leaving after August? Kinda breaks my heart of getting a December one on my birthday because I missed this past month. ;_;
Maybe I'll try and get an April on my father's birthday though if I remember - the diamond birthstone is really nice anyway


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

olivetree123 said:


> I thought I heard somewhere the birthstones were leaving after August? Kinda breaks my heart of getting a December one on my birthday because I missed this past month. ;_;
> Maybe I'll try and get an April on my father's birthday though if I remember - the diamond birthstone is really nice anyway


This is true, they are leaving in August.
You could trying buying a December Birthstone at the TBT Marketplace, if you want to give it a go.


----------



## Alienfish

Good I never got into collecting them, though. 


Oh well, need three more candies now wish me luck ;o;


----------



## Alienfish

FINALLY GOT THE LINEUP PERFECT AHH HNNG THANKS PEOPLE <33


----------



## Gracelia

Noiru said:


> FINALLY GOT THE LINEUP PERFECT AHH HNNG THANKS PEOPLE <33



congrats! looks very festive. XD


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks  Yeah and it reminds me of those candy/present pokeballs.. that nostalgia!


----------



## Toot

Missing Collectibles... That's something nice to wake up to. XD

So how's ye old spam chat now that easter and apple hype calmed down?


----------



## Alienfish

good i guess hahah. mostly nice discussions.

and people posting their achievements


----------



## Skyfall

Looks good, Noiru!  All that candy re-shuffling was worth it.


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> Thanks  Yeah and it reminds me of those candy/present pokeballs.. that nostalgia!


Ur lineup is fab.
*applauds*

There should be a collectable lineup competition.


----------



## Vizionari

Prabha said:


> Ur lineup is fab.
> *applauds*
> 
> There should be a collectable lineup competition.



There are too many people with good lineups though, I'll have to admit


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks. 

Sure is, I haven't seen many with Pokeball + a lot of candies though 

Might host a giveaway with those hidden candies. I feel bad selling them but then I can't use them either since they'd mess up.


----------



## Alienfish

Also, damn I'm tempted to try and save up for another Pok?ball (or if they will have another event) cause it'd look cool in both ends.


----------



## lazuli

WHAT THE HELL BIRTHSTONES ARE GOING AWAY
i didnt even get to buy a birthday one sob

=

why r ppl concerned bout collectible lineups anyways


----------



## Alienfish

Because I am, idk why XD Probably because I want all the bg's to be the same...


----------



## Prabha

computertrash said:


> WHAT THE HELL BIRTHSTONES ARE GOING AWAY
> i didnt even get to buy a birthday one sob
> 
> =
> 
> why r ppl concerned bout collectible lineups anyways




bc aesthetic


----------



## Alienfish

^yes exactly i love my pinwheel a crapton BUT CLOUD AND GREY BACKGROUNDS HURRR


----------



## lazuli

Noiru said:


> ^yes exactly i love my pinwheel a crapton BUT CLOUD AND GREY BACKGROUNDS HURRR



u must learn to deal with it like i hav (actually i just dont care bout my lineup lmao)


----------



## Alienfish

they should make ink so you can change the bg's lol

ikr broski


----------



## Libra

Noiru said:


> FINALLY GOT THE LINEUP PERFECT AHH HNNG THANKS PEOPLE <33



Looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Alienfish

thank you


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> ^yes exactly i love my pinwheel a crapton BUT CLOUD AND GREY BACKGROUNDS HURRR



I didn't notice the backgrounds on collevtables until 2 months after I joined


----------



## Skyfall

Ahem... at the risk of being show-y, I would like to present my new line-up!  Took me 5 months and more than 10,000 TBT to make it happen.  And many, many random emails to unsuspecting forum peeps (most of whom were very nice when telling me no!)  

Am pretty happy.  For now, anyway, lol.


----------



## Gracelia

Skyfall said:


> Ahem... at the risk of being show-y, I would like to present my new line-up!  Took me 5 months and more than 10,000 TBT to make it happen.  And many, many random emails to unsuspecting forum peeps (most of whom were very nice when telling me no!)
> 
> Am pretty happy.  For now, anyway, lol.



I love it! It's so bright and pretty. Congrats :,D


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Regular cakes are running low in stock again. There's 116 left. When I first joined TBT, there was more than that in stock, and I remembered when the cakes were out of stock.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Skyfall said:


> Ahem... at the risk of being show-y, I would like to present my new line-up!  Took me 5 months and more than 10,000 TBT to make it happen.  And many, many random emails to unsuspecting forum peeps (most of whom were very nice when telling me no!)
> 
> Am pretty happy.  For now, anyway, lol.



It looks awesome, congratulations! 

I love the way the yellow in the popsicles co-ordinates with the feathers, and the way the sky from the popsicle BG seems to seamlessly flow into the yellow feather BG.


----------



## p e p p e r

Skyfall said:


> Ahem... at the risk of being show-y, I would like to present my new line-up!  Took me 5 months and more than 10,000 TBT to make it happen.  And many, many random emails to unsuspecting forum peeps (most of whom were very nice when telling me no!)
> 
> Am pretty happy.  For now, anyway, lol.



ooooh looks so good!


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you everyone!  If anyone would appreciate the effort/coordination, I figured the regulars on this thread would, lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Skyfall said:


> Thank you everyone!  If anyone would appreciate the effort/coordination, I figured the regulars on this thread would, lol.



Congrats, it looks amazing and I love how the cloud and beach backgrounds go really well together


----------



## Skyfall

Thank u!


----------



## kikiiii

Skyfall said:


> Thank you everyone!  If anyone would appreciate the effort/coordination, I figured the regulars on this thread would, lol.



oh wow! i just realized the thing about the backgrounds too! how cool is that 
super great job though, i could have never done that :x


----------



## Libra

Skyfall said:


> Ahem... at the risk of being show-y, I would like to present my new line-up!  Took me 5 months and more than 10,000 TBT to make it happen.  And many, many random emails to unsuspecting forum peeps (most of whom were very nice when telling me no!)
> 
> Am pretty happy.  For now, anyway, lol.



Looks fantastic! The colors look great together! Congrats!


----------



## Alienfish

^Like your lineup btw.. ball is life!


----------



## Libra

Noiru said:


> ^Like your lineup btw.. ball is life!



Thanks! <3 Wish the pok?ball was under my pinwheel (because of the different backgrounds), but oh well, it looks good, anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

yea i was lucky to get a '13 ball so it lined up last ^_^

still looks badass


----------



## Zulehan

Mm, chocolate. That timing, though.


----------



## Justin

Zulehan said:


> Mm, chocolate. That timing, though.



Took long enough! Hehe


----------



## lazuli

Justin said:


> Took long enough! Hehe



what the hell Justin


----------



## Alienfish

computertrash said:


> what the hell Justin



exactly but yay another random rs missed i assume


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Took long enough! Hehe



Well I was at school anyways so...


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Well I was at school anyways so...



boop guess i have to buy off here, darn ittt


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Well I was at school anyways so...



And I was on the treadmill at the time. Don't worry though, I can try to get you a chocolate cake like what I did to ellabella12345.

By the way, I'm ready to adopt an apple collectible for my line-up. A well-behaved one.


----------



## lizardon

I need a chocolate cake..


----------



## jobby47

lizardon said:


> I need a chocolate cake..



I need one too, I have never got one.


----------



## Alienfish

apples are awesome

yes i need a cake. mostly cause aesthetics of the bg's as long as it goes after 31st october last year


----------



## ATotsSpot

Wait...what?!  Did I seriously miss it???  ARRGGHH.


----------



## Alienfish

exactly i knew i should have stayed oh well...


----------



## kikiiii

aw man was only 1 restocked? thats real nice


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Took long enough! Hehe



Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## kikiiii

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



_yo_ i completely agree w/this


----------



## Alienfish

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



My thoughts exactly.  I get it's fun to tease but with all recent inflations, nah


----------



## ATotsSpot

I'm still confused.  Was there a restock of everything or just chocolate cakes?  

I also agree with Javocado.


----------



## Alienfish

ATotsSpot said:


> I'm still confused.  Was there a restock of everything or just chocolate cakes?
> 
> I also agree with Javocado.



No idea, seems choco cakes only though


----------



## kassie

It was just one chocolate cake. Sometimes collectibles are restocked randomly without notice.

Also nice copypasta Jav lel


----------



## Alienfish

skeletique said:


> It was just one chocolate cake. Sometimes collectibles are restocked randomly without notice.
> 
> Also nice copypasta Jav lel



figured due to above post.

one cake though lol


----------



## Zane

kikiiii said:


> _yo_ i completely agree w/this





Noiru said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I get it's fun to tease but with all recent inflations, nah





ATotsSpot said:


> I also agree with Javocado.



it's a copypasta from another member who quit during the popsicle/ice cream swirl stocks


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> it's a copypasta from another member who quit during the popsicle/ice cream swirl stocks



i know i've seen it before i still agree.


----------



## lizardon

why it's so hard to find a chocolate cake???...


----------



## Gracelia

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



omg lol who  originally said this??
knew it was familiar, but i only now just gotit lol

very nice chocolate cake, Zulehan


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



I understand your rant, but you've been posting this message over and over again. I already get it. I'd admire it on your first iteration, but that message has passed through.

Sorry if I sounded a little too harsh, but there's more important things than pixels under your avatar. All my Lego projects I made since 2012, much more value. A green pinwheel has less value than the Lego Death Star (which I already have).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> omg lol who  originally said this??
> knew it was familiar, but i only now just gotit lol
> 
> very nice chocolate cake, Zulehan



That was KarlaKGB that originally posted it. But I have seen no collectible rant any bigger than this:



Callaway said:


> I know I'm guilty of this because I got excited and over clicked and bought way more than I wanted, but I really feel like there should be a limit to how many single collectibles you can *buy* in a restock. Because buying 15, 20... or more of ONE collectible is excessive and _selfish_, unless by accident like I did, I didn't want an empty cart when I was clicking. Plus, I think it would prevent accidental over buys like this idiot right here. I just am getting tired of being *****ing or gloating. It's both unbecoming and turning me off of this side of the forum quickly.
> 
> I don't care about the candies, I don't wanna fight restocks and I don't really want any of them except the black one for a few minutes before passing it on, that would be hella epic, but to see people upset, and having been on both sides of the spectrum, collectibles are outta hand and I really dislike it. It's more cut throat now than when I started, and people are grabbing up as many as they can and rubbing it in people's faces like they are great ****... I'm getting kinda tired of it. All over a candy that will at max be worth maybe 400 BTB in a few months.
> 
> I'm probably gonna pull out of the collectible trade, I was doing it for *fun*, not to turn a profit, not to be a selfish person. I like to make deals, I like to work the system. I see it like stock trading, and it's time I sat on my investments for the future. But here's the thing. All of this crap? Worthless. Candies have zero real world value. My white feather? worth nothing. Why make a huge fuss over nothing? When something that's fun is no longer fun, time to do something else. I'll probably do giveaways from time to time, but this is no longer fun because of the people.
> 
> I have seen people ***** and cry about missing restocks, and then when they catch it the turn face. I don't care that I missed it. I really don't. I'm annoyed that people are *****ing EVERYWHERE about it. Like that will change it. Honestly.
> 
> Anyway, Rant over.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> I'm leaving the collectible trade for a while because it's no longer fun and there needs to be a five individual collectible limit or something because buying up a huge chunk of collectibles is selfish and people will cry about it. Childish.



Six months later and I have to agree with this completely. I don't want all rare collectibles. Just the chocolate cake and the balloons.


----------



## Zulehan

Justin said:


> Took long enough! Hehe


I was old man leisurely stroll through the checkout line. 

And _still_ got one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, there was ONLY one? Oh, my.


----------



## Aradai

Gracelia said:


> omg lol who  originally said this??
> knew it was familiar, but i only now just gotit lol
> 
> very nice chocolate cake, Zulehan


it was roseoforlando haha


----------



## Zulehan

By the way, I heard there was a rant. I do not assume it was directed at me, but seems like a good moment to point out how most collectibles I have were gifted to me, rather than me collecting them. Even Easter eggs without message were gifted: Togepi was a gift from PrayingMantis10 before that member even knew me, the Regular was a gift by Maruchan, and the Classic was a gift by ryan88, who was hosting a giveaway for which I made a lucky guess. I had the full house set which I got after months from saving up (and a lucky grab of yellow from the shop), but gifted all of them. I had the full candy set from the most recent Halloween event, but used them all to get Maruchan a Pokeball. Not even 48 hours before I got this choco cake, too, I gifted a choco cake. One of my pinwheels was gifted by a member who wanted to thank my for gifting, and as for the other pinwheel, Pokeball, and Weird Doll, all I can say to that is Maruchan is scary generous. 

I simply got lucky on the choco cake with my login to browse for a few minutes before returning to studies, rather than hanging around out of boredom waiting for it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Congrats on the Chocolate Cake, Zulehan!  I'm jelly LOL.


----------



## Maruchan

If you are curious about Jav's 'out-of-character' vent, 
here's *[ when, who & where ] * it's originally from...(clever one there, Jav lol)
...tbh, just like Gracelia, I swear I've seen that somewhere before too - 
thanks to Zane and Aradai for pointing it out!!

That said, *throws confetti to Zulehan's unexpected Choco Cake*
It's not every day that we can find random choco cake landing on our laps, while taking a nice leisure stroll. XD
 now go and auction that off make sure ppl know that you are the only one selling with that unique timestamp lol


----------



## ATotsSpot

Congrats, Zulehan!


----------



## Javocado

yeah i just copy/paste that thing when the time comes 
popped up a few times during egghunt2k15
don't really mean it hahaha

the only saltiness i have towards collectibles is no red balloon for the fair smh


----------



## Skyfall

Maruchan said:


> If you are curious about Jav's 'out-of-character' vent,
> here's *[ when, who & where ] * it's originally from...(clever one there, Jav lol)
> ...tbh, just like Gracelia, I swear I've seen that somewhere before too -
> thanks to Zane and Aradai for pointing it out!!
> 
> That said, *throws confetti to Zulehan's unexpected Choco Cake*
> It's not every day that we can find random choco cake landing on our laps, while taking a nice leisure stroll. XD
> now go and auction that off make sure ppl know that you are the only one selling with that unique timestamp lol



As I recall, the woman who quit was a really nice person.  She was generous and sweet and just really turned off by her first restock experience.  

The funny thing about that one is that the summer collectibles kept getting restocked the whole week so the people who hoarded the first few rounds were stuck with large amounts of swirls and pops that diminished really quickly in value.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> I was old man leisurely stroll through the checkout line.
> 
> And _still_ got one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, there was ONLY one? Oh, my.



On a separate note, congrats! Nothing beats actually buying something from the store, lol.  And not competiting with a million people with very fast fingers.


----------



## Skyfall

On a brand new topic, does anyone have a guess for when some of the add-ons will be restocked?  Like i dont ever remember that purple mailbox being in stock.


----------



## Campy

Congrats on getting the Chocolate Cake, Zulehan!

I remember when I was still a newbie in 2013, I had no clue what collectibles were, but I happened to check the shop and noticed the Chocolate Cakes.. I just bought two of them, and I think there were still some left after that. There was no rush, no people jumping on them the moment they got restocked. I think it's safe to say those days are forever gone. P:


----------



## Skyfall

Yes!  Those choco cakes were always in stock.  I never bought one cuz i thought 129 tbt was too expensive, lol.  I bought one months later for thousands.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Campy said:


> Congrats on getting the Chocolate Cake, Zulehan!
> 
> I remember when I was still a newbie in 2013, I had no clue what collectibles were, but I happened to check the shop and noticed the Chocolate Cakes.. I just bought two of them, and I think there were still some left after that. There was no rush, no people jumping on them the moment they got restocked. I think it's safe to say those days are forever gone. P:



Not only that, but look at the exchange rate. From what I have been hearing, back then when collectibles weren't that high in demand, the exchange rate was very low, and people were able to trade in items and villagers for a whole lot of TBT Bells. With collectibles being too huge of a deal and people being greedy for TBT and collectibles, I've been thinking that Bell Tree is not a fun place to go to anymore. If a new ACer wants to join, I reccomend GameFAQs if they want to meet a nicer community.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Not only that, but look at the exchange rate. From what I have been hearing, back then when collectibles weren't that high in demand, the exchange rate was very low, and people were able to trade in items and villagers for a whole lot of TBT Bells. With collectibles being too huge of a deal and people being greedy for TBT and collectibles, I've been thinking that Bell Tree is not a fun place to go to anymore. If a new ACer wants to join, I reccomend GameFAQs if they want to meet a nicer community.



About the community thing, I do agree especially since some have _very_ high horses at some points when debating. Anyways I will just try and buy a cake off the threads here or make my own thread. Hopefully people will sell at normal prices.


----------



## tsantsa

Hope the may birthstone is out on the first of may, as its my birthday!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Skyfall said:


> On a brand new topic, does anyone have a guess for when some of the add-ons will be restocked?  Like i dont ever remember that purple mailbox being in stock.



I was wondering that too. I really want a purple mailbox just to display as a collectible because I think it's cute. Forget that it adds to pm box storage lol.


----------



## kikiiii

question: since a chocolate cake was recently restocked, does that mean no other collectible will restock randomly like that in a while? im kinda new to how often restocks happen n all that :///


----------



## Skyfall

kikiiii said:


> question: since a chocolate cake was recently restocked, does that mean no other collectible will restock randomly like that in a while? im kinda new to how often restocks happen n all that :///



It all depends on how much Justin wants to mess with us!  Seriously, its truly random.  Sometimes nothing restocks for months, then there are little restocks.  And then when there is a Bell Tree Direct, there is a big restock.


----------



## Alienfish

Caved in for the cake, it looks sweet and found one later than Halloween so always good. Now my backgrounds are the same but I will probably rotate them a bit.


----------



## lizardon

Noiru said:


> Caved in for the cake, it looks sweet and found one later than Halloween so always good. Now my backgrounds are the same but I will probably rotate them a bit.



oh yeah, looks nice


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks  Yeah I can always hide it and show pinwheel but I prefer chocolate cake now tbh


----------



## lizardon

now my collectible line up looks better


----------



## ATotsSpot

Good lookin' cakes, lizardon and congrats, Noiru.


----------



## Blizzard

lizardon said:


> now my collectible line up looks better



That looks really nice!


----------



## lizardon

Blizzard said:


> That looks really nice!



thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> Good lookin' cakes, lizardon and congrats, Noiru.



thanks


----------



## Alienfish

nah pokeball is bae

thanks


----------



## olivetree123

I remembered to grab a diamond with my dad's birthdate on it!


----------



## Libra

Noiru said:


> Caved in for the cake, it looks sweet and found one later than Halloween so always good. Now my backgrounds are the same but I will probably rotate them a bit.



Your collectibles make me hungry, LOL.

Congrats on the chocolate cake; looks very good!


----------



## Alienfish

grats olive  

@Libra: thank you! yes me too.


----------



## Chris

I've been here nearly two years and finally got a chocolate cake last week. Thank you, *Zulehan* - I'd been after one for a long time.


----------



## Alienfish

So you're allowed to buy RL things with bells? That is just stupid imo I don't really get how they allow anything else than like Game codes and Pok?mon. But yeah sure I'd a like a dakimakura and a hentai game can offer btb and collectibles. No.

Perhaps we should add a list with RL items value or something then o_o Since they've been on Kira and others for offering eshop cards and gift cards in general, tbh this should be banned completely and explicit stated that it's only virtual currency for virtual things/currency (if the other site allows it).


----------



## Chris

As put in my post in the other thread, it's allowed at this time. We've mentioned before that the rules are currently under review.

Also, any further comments regarding this would be better suited to the TBT Bells / Real World Item Transactions thread rather than in here.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

oops. need to post elsewhere


----------



## Alienfish

That's weird, since the staff has been a bit strict but lazier with time on this o___o

Yes, you should review the things if these keep popping out. I was pretty much giving my opinion since it would create a tense atmosphere and people with lots of bells and/or collectibles would get the overhand- and that you can't buy/sell giftcards and such is odd since you can't do that.

Grats on the cake, btw


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> I've been here nearly two years and finally got a chocolate cake last week. Thank you, *Zulehan* - I'd been after one for a long time.



That's very nice of Zulehan. I was going to buy one for you too, but now that's been taken care of, I don't need to.


----------



## Zulehan

Tina said:


> I've been here nearly two years and finally got a chocolate cake last week. Thank you, *Zulehan* - I'd been after one for a long time.


Least I can do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

After seeing Javocado's copypasta several times, I have a question. What was your favorite collectible rant from the last 12 months? Like based on lessons, situations, and effectiveness?


----------



## Murray

for anyone who doesn't use irc, Jer (Jeremy) leaked a future collectible today


Spoiler


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Murray said:


> for anyone who doesn't use irc, Jer (Jeremy) leaked a future collectible today
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Looks like phanpy


----------



## Alienfish

Looks like a totodile got stabbed by a unicorn lol


----------



## Trundle

when is next restockerino


----------



## Coach

Murray said:


> for anyone who doesn't use irc, Jer (Jeremy) leaked a future collectible today
> 
> 
> Spoiler



House of Mirrors confirmed for 2015 fair


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I am wondering, will add-ons (especially groups) be restocked? I would like to see a Club Old Leaf on TBT.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah. That'd be nice.

Also I wonder if we will get the 150 x 150 image add-on. I hate doing 150 x 100 because mostly they get really stretched on in a bad way. And I remember some staff saying it could be a possibility because this vBulletin has a another coding.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

You guise can't see it but I got -331 btb bells yesss I swear i'm not lying

If anyone want's to bring it back to zero please do so


----------



## jfstalkertje

what did u do?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

jfstalkertje said:


> what did u do?



Got 1000 btb from tourney, spent it, got 400 taken away because it was supposed to be split but I didn't know xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just got 300 +more from a cool cat here


----------



## piichinu

kinda starting to want those house letters


----------



## Alienfish

they are cool but the yellow and some other expensive one though ouch


----------



## lazuli

doesnt matter you cant line them up in one row since theres 6 it just ruins it for me


----------



## Ragdoll

//slowly sells waluigi eggs one by one cuz cant complete a whole line//


----------



## Coach

piimisu said:


> kinda starting to want those house letters



I have two that I never display oops


----------



## LaBelleFleur

piimisu said:


> kinda starting to want those house letters



I'm starting to want them as well. I was never into collectibles until recently - now I'm regretting not collecting the birthstones as well. 

I'll never be able to afford to buy them from the marketplace, though (especially that の, yikes) and I'd like to have them in the proper order, so I'll have to see if I can get them in a restock. Will probably take me years, but by golly I'll do it.


----------



## Prabha

piimisu said:


> kinda starting to want those house letters



hmu if u want a teal letter


----------



## piichinu

computertrash said:


> doesnt matter you cant line them up in one row since theres 6 it just ruins it for me



yeah this is stopping me but maybe i wont display the light blue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> hmu if u want a teal letter



i think i have that already


----------



## kassie

I think a Peach was restocked but not sure when.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

skeletique said:


> I think a Peach was restocked but not sure when.



 How can you tell?


----------



## Javocado

weekly can't believe there was no red balloon during fair and the home page was covered with em rip


----------



## kassie

LaBelleFleur said:


> How can you tell?


Because the cherries have 421 sold & I remember the peach was 142 (same numbers just in a different order). Now it's 143.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

skeletique said:


> Because the cherries have 421 sold & I remember the peach was 142 (same numbers just in a different order).
> 
> Now it's 143.



Oh, I see.  I wish I could catch one of these, haha.


----------



## Coach

They added 'Restocked Periodically' to the cherry and peach descriptions!

Get ready for shop stalking


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> They added 'Restocked Periodically' to the cherry and peach descriptions!
> 
> Get ready for shop stalking



or implying "one at a time" restocks


----------



## jobby47

Coach said:


> They added 'Restocked Periodically' to the cherry and peach descriptions!
> 
> Get ready for shop stalking



Hasn't it said that forever?


----------



## Coach

jobby47 said:


> Hasn't it said that forever?



It used to say 'Restocked weekly' on the cherry (Which it wasn't at the time), and 'restocked periodically' on the peach, but they removed them so people wouldn't get disappointed. It might have been added back ages ago, but I've just noticed it now. And with the one at a time restocks going on now, it would make sense. 

Also, a cherry was restocked at some point, it's now at 422 sold.


----------



## jobby47

Oh ok, and yeah I noticed it was 422 too, I wonder who got it.


----------



## device

jobby47 said:


> Oh ok, and yeah I noticed it was 422 too, I wonder who got it.



somebody who stalks the shop all day


----------



## nard

Sector said:


> Somebody who has got no life whatsoever and just stalks the shop all day.



or someone who just happen to find it in the shop, perhaps 

not everyone who gets the 1 stock collectible doesnt 'have a life and stalks the shop all day'


----------



## Javocado

Sector said:


> Somebody who has got no life whatsoever and just stalks the shop all day.



hmu when that peach restocks since you're watching!!
XDDDD


----------



## device

Javocado said:


> hmu when that peach restocks since you're watching!!
> XDDDD



i see no need for this comment


----------



## kassie

The Waluigi eggs aren't that sought after though. I mean, they may eventually so I guess good for you? lol.


----------



## device

skeletique said:


> The Waluigi eggs aren't that sought after though. I mean, they may eventually so I guess good for you? lol.



yeah ik im a fail


----------



## Alienfish

Sector said:


> Which collectible would you like me to buy then? I'll buy whatever is popular and keep them all to myself.



Get some white feathers.


----------



## device

Noiru said:


> Get some white feathers.



but then there'd be none for you


----------



## Witch

What I find surprising is that, if you have no interest in collectibles, pass your time talking about them, despising with their comments to those that look at the vshop or to the users do like these pixels. 

I personally, do not talk about things that do not interest me. 

You, every time he comes, posted on this thread and I think, with the sole intention to create controversy.


----------



## Zane

jesus y'all eagle eyes, how do you even notice when a single item gets restocked?? haha 
I got the cherry btw. It was there when I went to the shop after I saw the announcement for the May birthstone. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish

Sector said:


> But then there'd be none for you ;-;



Give me one? Lol.


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> jesus y'all eagle eyes, how do you even notice when a single item gets restocked?? haha
> I got the cherry btw. It was there when I went to the shop after I saw the announcement for the May birthstone. ?\_(ツ)_/?



wtf  I saw it too I just thought it said "sold out" or something. congrats!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Witch said:


> What I find surprising is that, if you have no interest in collectibles, pass your time talking about them, despising with their comments to those that look at the vshop or to the users do like these pixels.
> 
> I personally, do not talk about things that do not interest me.
> 
> You, every time he comes, posted on this thread and I think, with the sole intention to create controversy.



You know, I would've said the same thing. And I would agree with you that I wouldn't spend time talking about what doesn't interest me. I try not to spark controversy, and if I do, it's the others' fault for being easily offended. I don't like making offensive posts. But that person is banned again, so let's drop the subject. No more discussing this member.

It's almost a year since the peach is introduced. I would like a good explanation on why the apple was never released.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Apple2012 said:


> You know, I would've said the same thing. And I would agree with you that I wouldn't spend time talking about what doesn't interest me. I try not to spark controversy, and if I do, it's the others' fault for being easily offended. I don't like making offensive posts. But that person is banned again, so let's drop the subject. No more discussing this member.
> 
> It's almost a year since the peach is introduced. I would like a good explanation on why the apple was never released.





Apple , the last time I looked there was no contractual obligation to supply you with apple collectibles much less  within a  specific time frame.  The shop will be stocked with apples when it's time to be stocked.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Apple, the last time I looked there was no contractual obligation to supply you with apple collectibles much less within a specific time frame. The shop will be stocked with apples when it's time to be stocked.



And there we go. Thanks for telling me.

By the way, I fixed your post a bit. Now no word has more or less than one space in between.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Apple, the last time I looked there was no contractual obligation to supply you with apple collectibles much less within a specific time frame. The shop will be stocked with apples when it's time to be stocked.



And there we go. Thanks for telling me.

By the way, I fixed your post a bit. Now no word has more or less than one space in between.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I try not to spark controversy, and if I do, it's the others' fault for being easily offended. I don't like making offensive posts.



Uh.. speaking against yourself are you?


----------



## Maruchan

Would be lovely to have a massive Cherry collectibles restock. Have yet to participate in one.

Saving these quotes as a public service, 
seeing how it totally goes with Tina's lengthy post here [ *X* ] on how "...we're aware you're autistic (you told us this a long time ago) and we have been taking this into account whenever we've had to decide how to deal with your posts. This is why we've been as lenient as we have."


Sector said:


> Somebody who has got no life whatsoever and just stalks the shop all day.





Sector said:


> I have much better things to do with my time, I spend my time exercising and talking with people on this forum, I have no interest whatsoever in bells or collectibles. Some of you say that I do, but I really don't. I gave away 3 peach collectibles, all that I bought, then I also giveaway bells a lot. If you want, I can give you all of them since you seem to care about collectibles a lot.
> I spent 20,000 tbt on waluigi eggs so no one else would have any, I want to see you collectible whores cry.





Sector said:


> Which collectible would you like me to buy then? I'll buy whatever is popular and keep them all to myself.





Apple2012 said:


> You know, I would've said the same thing. And I would agree with you that I wouldn't spend time talking about what doesn't interest me. I try not to spark controversy, and if I do, it's the others' fault for being easily offended. I don't like making offensive posts. But that person is banned again, so let's drop the subject. No more discussing this member.
> 
> It's almost a year since the peach is introduced. I would like a good explanation on why the apple was never released.



Do as I said, not as I do? Got it.
And how dare they not comply to your demands in a timely manner. 
Here, take this directly to one of the *Red Jays*. That would get things speed up for ya.


----------



## Alienfish

Fun how that is supposed to be autistic, it's more borderline/psychotic traits or a combination.

Also I love how people mass quote that much, it's not like it does overly harm it's just fun to read.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Apple2012 said:


> And there we go. Thanks for telling me.
> 
> By the way, I fixed your post a bit. Now no word has more or less than one space in between.



Thank you Apple. Since you seem to be blessed with the talent of modding perhaps you should start your own forum. Shayne /Cydia/JoJo appears to be happy with the forum she started . .


----------



## Gracelia

Noiru said:


> Fun how that is supposed to be autistic, it's _*more borderline/psychotic traits or a combination*_.
> 
> Also I love how people mass quote that much, it's not like it does overly harm it's just fun to read.



Basically. I get that the neurodevelopmental disease can affect someone, but you can't keep blaming (everything) on your disorder + for acting in such a way (pattern may be hard to break, but you can still try)... going to agree w borderline psychosis

Shop should stock 1 by 1 over time~!! Lucky individuals popping in and nab random collectibles... :' ). I also feel like I haven't been seeing much collectibles for sale outside of the eggs and candy. ;o;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Maruchan said:


> Do as I said, not as I do? Got it.
> And how dare they not comply to your demands in a timely manner.
> Here, take this directly to one of the *Red Jays*. That would get things speed up for ya.



But then again, they are busy with real jobs. Maybe this summer we might get a TBT Direct.


----------



## Javocado

Zane said:


> I got the cherry btw. It was there when I went to the shop after I saw the announcement for the May birthstone. ?\_(ツ)_/?



Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



Copyright infringement alert!


----------



## lazuli

mfw things start goin in this direction in this thread


----------



## Alienfish

Gracelia said:


> Basically. I get that the neurodevelopmental disease can affect someone, but you can't keep blaming (everything) on your disorder + for acting in such a way (pattern may be hard to break, but you can still try)... going to agree w borderline psychosis
> 
> Shop should stock 1 by 1 over time~!! Lucky individuals popping in and nab random collectibles... :' ). I also feel like I haven't been seeing much collectibles for sale outside of the eggs and candy. ;o;



I don't justify blaming something on their disease at all it's just as stupid. But he doesn't seem only autistic per se.


----------



## Chris

The user you lot are discussing was banned over four hours ago. Move on from his comments, thank you.


----------



## Vizionari

Cakes are starting to run low, I've noticed.


----------



## Coach

Vizionari said:


> Cakes are starting to run low, I've noticed.



Thanks for the warning


----------



## Javocado

someone with 2,581 bells go buy all the cakes
thx


----------



## lizardon

the normal cake??


----------



## Javocado

lizardon said:


> the normal cake??



ya
if choco was in there they'd be gone already lol


----------



## lizardon

oh ok
Didn't check and find any collectibles last week...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Once the cakes go bye-bye, it will be the first time in 7 months that the cakes went out of stock.


----------



## jobby47

Why do the cakes sell for 1-29 TBT, like the orange and pear (but 1-79, and 1-39) if they have limited stock?


----------



## Vizionari

jobby47 said:


> Why do the cakes sell for 1-29 TBT, like the orange and pear (but 1-79, and 1-39) if they have limited stock?



Because most people have cakes and the fact that they have very high amount of stock (even if it's limited).


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> Because most people have cakes and the fact that they have very high amount of stock (even if it's limited).



Ok, thank you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hate to say, but when one makes announcements that something is low in stock, it would push people into buying like crazy until they are out of stock.


----------



## Vizionari

Looks like another cake got stocked


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Vizionari said:


> Looks like another cake got stocked



These one-item restocks are going to drive me crazy until I catch one, LOL. Congrats on the Chocolate Cake!


----------



## kassie

Congrats! (*?∪`)b


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Looks like another cake got stocked



Congratulations on getting the chocolate cake. Looks like I don't need to buy chocolate cakes for anyone anymore. I already got ellabella12345 a chocolate cake.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> Looks like another cake got stocked


Tasty catch. Congrats dear.


----------



## jobby47

Congrats!


----------



## Blizzard

The shop is in need of repars. Perhaps it is being restocked. The emerald is now a mailbox.


----------



## jobby47

It is normal for me.


----------



## Blizzard

For me the cherry is gone and pear and orange are wrong.


----------



## jobby47

That is weird.


----------



## Blizzard

Ah it is normal now.


----------



## Vizionari

Blizzard said:


> For me the cherry is gone and pear and orange are wrong.



What's it look like? Sometimes the forum glitches on me, too (I'm on Safari on my iPad, but it's working fine as of right now).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blizzard said:


> Ah it is normal now.



Oh, never mind then


----------



## Blizzard

What I saw?..


----------



## Coach

Normal cakes were bought when I was asleep

Liek if you cri evrytim


----------



## Alienfish

So they are finally sold out. Interesting.


----------



## lazuli

good riddance? bleh


----------



## Witch

Blizzard said:


> What I saw…..
> 
> View attachment 92356




It's not the first time


----------



## Alienfish

Who said it was? Lol.


----------



## starlark

Wasn't Coach's fault this time, greatly disappointed


----------



## lizardon

who bought all the cakes??


----------



## Alienfish

No idea but there were around 100 left so whoever did has a ****ton of cakes


----------



## LilD

Only the 2nd time I have seen this. Now that it's sold out I want one


----------



## starlark

Nyx81 said:


> Only the 2nd time I have seen this. Now that it's sold out I want one



pst

<-


----------



## Alienfish

Eh so you can't sell gift cards/eshop cards for btb nor donate for a good cause? yet you can buy rl-wares and games with it.. the **** rules


----------



## Zulehan

Heh.


----------



## Alienfish

Zulehan said:


> Heh.



I still think it's disturbing, especially since they explicit state in the rules you can buy real life stuff like games and such. I just wonder what the difference is, you can as easily get scammed and it's a lot of expensive and they seem to care about the kids here, a lot. So...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have to agree that donating to charity is a very good thing. There are several poor people living on the streets, people without insurance, and underpaid voluntary houses to take care of foster children and other people. But is it a good idea to donate to charity in order to earn TBT Bells or collectibles? No. I don't like how I'm required to do off-site activity to win on-site items (except for the epic TBT Fair).


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I have to agree that donating to charity is a very good thing. There are several poor people living on the streets, people without insurance, and underpaid voluntary houses to take care of foster children and other people. But is it a good idea to donate to charity in order to earn TBT Bells or collectibles? No. I don't like how I'm required to do off-site activity to win on-site items (except for the epic TBT Fair).



I agree for once with you. 

But my main point was that if you can allow something but not the other I think everything real-life that is not like Pok?mon or game-stuff should not be allowed. You can as easily get scammed regardless of what you buy and giftcards/Eshop cards is as much real life things. Plus there are a lot of kids here who don't get the danger of buying real life stuff from strangers.


----------



## Chris

You've already been told several times now that the rules are under review. We're aware they need updating and we've been working on it for quite a while now. Instead of constantly complaining about it please just wait patiently until we announce the changes.


----------



## Alienfish

I know that, but it doesn't mean you need to play easy and hard depending on. I was just surprised it got closed (even though they are probably trustworthy and deserve it you can't control the real-life process unless you work with them).


----------



## Chris

All we're doing currently is maintaining the rules we already have in place - some of which people have managed to expose unpredicted loopholes in. We can't just say "no" even if we dislike something because that would be contradicting our own rules. We also can't stop people doing trades as long as they fall within the rules, and we won't be able to stop that until the new rules are formally decided on and accordingly updated. This is why when we're asked to comment on something we often add "_currently_" or "_for the time being_" onto our comments: implying that there is a possibility they could be changed in the near future. 

I can't tell you why some things are allowed and some aren't beyond what I've said above, because these were decided before I joined the staff. My assumption is that some rules have been changed over time as and when it was required while for other rules there was never any real need for them to be adjusted, thus the inconsistency. Of course, that's only my theory - not a fact.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> snip.



Yeah, these loopholes is what makes them rules fuzzy, but I don't direct this at you or anyone personal, I was just surprised by the relaxed standing against certain products and harder against other. I am sorry if it came out as a complaint, I know I'm probably not the calmest person around, it was just a surprised reaction if anything.

Your theory sounds reasonable enough and I guess it was meant to prevent scamming and people taking advantage in the first place. But as you said, people find loopholes of what's allowed and what's not since they can't prove that codes were actually free or not (just an example), but it might be allowed cause codes and games expire and you can use them only once. However, real life things are and you could probably pass around the silk sheets.

I appreciate your work on reviewing them though, and unless you actually start running your own TBT postal service it might be a bit hard monitoring what people send and not


----------



## Yeosin

As someone who buys are sells game with TBT and stuff...where's the harm in it?
Those who are against it are against it for (in my opinion) stupid reasons.

If someone can't afford a game with real currency, and you happen to have it/_really_ want the tbt and buy it, both parties are gaining so what the heck is the problem?


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneCcj said:


> As someone who buys are sells game with TBT and stuff...where's the harm in it?
> Those who are against it are against it for (in my opinion) stupid reasons.
> 
> If someone can't afford a game with real currency, and you happen to have it/_really_ want the tbt and buy it, both parties are gaining so what the heck is the problem?



The problem is that it skyrockets the prices for some collectibles (which, I assume, was the original intent of hoarding BTB/TBT in the first place). That's my largest pet peeves, you pretty much need one or two full games for certain things or you're out.

Regarding affording, I do see a problem if people sit all day and hoard bells to buy games rather than save up real currency but that's my problem I guess again. The closest 'real-life' thing I buy it's Pok?mon but the most I paid for a single was 150, but then those were foreign events we never get and trading to complete games. But I don't buy these with real money and I don't trade them back either.


----------



## Katelyn

Noiru said:


> The problem is that it skyrockets the prices for some collectibles (which, I assume, was the original intent of hoarding BTB/TBT in the first place). That's my largest pet peeves, you pretty much need one or two full games for certain things or you're out.
> 
> Regarding affording, I do see a problem if people sit all day and hoard bells to buy games rather than save up real currency but that's my problem I guess again. The closest 'real-life' thing I buy it's Pok?mon but the most I paid for a single was 150, but then those were foreign events we never get and trading to complete games. But I don't buy these with real money and I don't trade them back either.



If you're talking about the white feather, which im 99% sure you are, then the original price was 35k BEFORE all the game codes were being sold. It's only gone up about 5k which isnt a lot considering how much it was before. Also, your whole argument about how people should save up real money instead of TBT is completely invalid due to the fact that half of the users on this site can't even earn money since they are too young.

You really need to stop worrying about this. You're making a big deal out of fake currency and items. Besides, the mods already said they're going to do something about it. Just sit back and wait for something to happen like the rest of us are, instead of complaining about it. My god.


----------



## lazuli

yesterday (or day before, i forget) i traded blue candy + chocolate cakes with hyogo and while my blue candy is in the same spot, the cake isnt and im just sitting here like. somethin is wrong.


----------



## Alienfish

katiegurl1223 said:


> snip



No, actually you could get one for 20-25k before if you found a seller who was willing to part with theirs for btb/tbt currency. Also no need to to turn into an exploding bomb because I happened to have an opinion on the matter.

Also I bet you would have another opinion if you would have been trying for a long time to get one because you were close during the fair and and got considered by several people only to be turned down in favor for a game code or two. Yes people might see more value in those, no doubt about that, but due to too many personal experiences and working hard on saving bells (mostly because we don't have CN where I live) I do think it's somewhat legit I get a bit annoyed.


----------



## Katelyn

Noiru said:


> No, actually you could get one for 20-25k before if you found a seller who was willing to part with theirs for btb/tbt currency. Also no need to to turn into an exploding bomb because I happened to have an opinion on the matter.
> 
> Also I bet you would have another opinion if you would have been trying for a long time to get one because you were close during the fair and and got considered by several people only to be turned down in favor for a game code or two. Yes people might see more value in those, no doubt about that, but due to too many personal experiences and working hard on saving bells (mostly because we don't have CN where I live) I do think it's somewhat legit I get a bit annoyed.



I'm not exploding on you because you have an opinion. I went off on you because you have been told multiple times to stop complaining and talking about this. Yet, you decide to still be ignorant and continue to post about it.


----------



## Redficasu

The Cake is sold out? didn't know it could be...... What does this mean?!?!

Possible raise for people wanting it maybe? even thought there is 4021 out there xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10

computertrash said:


> yesterday (or day before, i forget) i traded blue candy + chocolate cakes with hyogo and while my blue candy is in the same spot, the cake isnt and im just sitting here like. somethin is wrong.



You forgot about time stamps. You traded your 2014 chocolate cake for Hyogo's 2013 chocolate cake.The collectibles display by their time stamps when they were originally bought in the forum shop.


----------



## Alienfish

katiegurl1223 said:


> I'm not exploding on you because you have an opinion. I went off on you because you have been told multiple times to stop complaining and talking about this. Yet, you decide to still be ignorant and continue to post about it.



That was another thing, I just explained to you why I felt as I did. Yes, I eventually gave up the hunt and bought other collectibles/Pok?mon etc. but it still kind of annoys me.

No need to be venting off but I guess you want to be a mod, no?

I'll leave it at that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> You forgot about time stamps. You traded your 2014 chocolate cake for Hyogo's 2013 chocolate cake.The collectibles display by their time stamps when they were originally bought in the forum shop.



^this. if you want them side by side you need to hide the others collectibles.


----------



## Javocado

where is red balloon


----------



## Redficasu

Javocado said:


> where is red balloon



Thats what i have been thinking!

they should have a color balloon for all the color feathers. It would be really cool!


----------



## Alienfish

Redficasu said:


> Thats what i have been thinking!
> 
> they should have a color balloon for all the color feathers. It would be really cool!



that's look tops. also a black feather would be cool. i know they are not in game.. but still.


----------



## Redficasu

Noiru said:


> that's look tops. also a black feather would be cool. i know they are not in game.. but still.




Oooooo, Black feather! Sounds like it would cost A LOT Though!


----------



## Alienfish

Redficasu said:


> Oooooo, Black feather! Sounds like it would cost A LOT Though!



inb4 50 tickets... yeah not that we need more fair collectibles at that much price but yeah.


----------



## lazuli

i aint hiding my collectibles
i dont really have any other than the ones displayed (plus a bunch of useless red candies)
i forgot that the cakes had totally diff timestamps tho lmao


----------



## lizardon

I want peach, I want peach, I want peach, I want peach, I want peach, I want peach..........


----------



## Skyfall

It sort of gives me hope that only 2 colors of balloon were released during the Faire?  Makes me think/hope that perhaps they are planning on releasing other colors in the future for other events.  (Hope that's not a stupid dream, lol.)


----------



## cheezyfries

what was the fair like? i think i was here for the very ending but had no interest in joining, which kinda sucks XD fingers crossed for a purple balloon, that'd look sick


----------



## lazuli

cheezyfries said:


> what was the fair like? i think i was here for the very ending but had no interest in joining, which kinda sucks XD fingers crossed for a purple balloon, that'd look sick



confusion at house of mirrors and lots of ppl on edge, basically


----------



## Zulehan

cheezyfries said:


> what was the fair like? i think i was here for the very ending but had no interest in joining, which kinda sucks XD fingers crossed for a purple balloon, that'd look sick


Fists flying, tables overturned, stalls ransacked, staff setting up a barricade for their final stand against Fair Goers turned into The Swarm. 

Also some ice cream, balloons, and smiles in other parts of the fair grounds.


----------



## Zane

cheezyfries said:


> what was the fair like? i think i was here for the very ending but had no interest in joining, which kinda sucks XD fingers crossed for a purple balloon, that'd look sick



it was fun unless u were one of those people pm'ng the mods every day asking when tickets would get distributed


----------



## Vizionari

cheezyfries said:


> what was the fair like? i think i was here for the very ending but had no interest in joining, which kinda sucks XD fingers crossed for a purple balloon, that'd look sick



People battling for tickets basically in all the events (i.e the IRC one) and contests (like Town Design Contest), but I still enjoyed the event. Everyone was pretty antsy for tickets, though.


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> it was fun unless u were one of those people pm'ng the mods every day asking when tickets would get distributed



as long as you dont try and get a white feather it's fun


----------



## Zane

Noiru said:


> as long as you dont try and get a white feather it's fun



pinwheel sold out before white feather never 4get


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Zane said:


> pinwheel sold out before white feather never 4get



I had one for a day then sold it xD


----------



## Zane

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I had one for a day then sold it xD



that's what i did with a purple feather lol i resented that feather because i could have had a pink one but the shop did that weird lag thing and only purples showed up at first rip >:T


----------



## Skyfall

I didn't even participate in the fair that much.  December is usually such a busy month for me, I didn't even get to be on that much.  (Also, I lack talent in most areas of the fair, so I guess it worked out.)


----------



## HarleyBella

did i imagine it or did i see an animated pinwheel collectble on someones profile?


----------



## Gracelia

Phoenix said:


> did i imagine it or did i see an animated pinwheel collectble on someones profile?



The green pinwheel spins.


----------



## Alienfish

Gracelia said:


> The green pinwheel spins.



Yeah it was prizes for winners/favorites of last years fair's contests and events. I have one too, it's taking a nap atm though.


----------



## HarleyBella

anyone know how much the green pinwheels are worth as they only put the red pinwheel on the guide?


----------



## Zane

Phoenix said:


> anyone know how much the green pinwheels are worth as they only put the red pinwheel on the guide?



green pinwheel is priceless. 8) literally. it can't be gifted unfortunately.


----------



## HarleyBella

Zane said:


> green pinwheel is priceless. 8) literally. it can't be gifted unfortunately.


----------



## Toot

Hey guys. Anything new happening or just the usual troll stuff? Lol.


----------



## Toot

Cake collectibles are sold out? That's hilarious.


----------



## Pokemanz

So the cakes finally sold out. Never thought I'd see the day. inb41kforacake


----------



## Toot

Pokemanz said:


> inb41kforacake



Lol wouldn't that be something? That seems highly unlikely due to the fakt that everyone hoards them. They'll probably be about 70btb at maks.


----------



## ReXyx3

GodToot said:


> Lol wouldn't that be something? That seems highly unlikely due to the fakt that everyone hoards them. They'll probably be about 70btb at maks.



Apparently people are buying them for 100tbt... XD


----------



## lazuli

but 100 aint even that much lmao


----------



## Toot

ReXyx3 said:


> Apparently people are buying them for 100tbt... XD



Really? Well ya got me. I don't think they should be more than 50. Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> but 100 aint even that much lmao



Ya not to you. You're pretty rich. Lol.


----------



## Pokemanz

GodToot said:


> Lol wouldn't that be something? That seems highly unlikely due to the fakt that everyone hoards them. They'll probably be about 70btb at maks.



Yup. But just wait until those new collectible-obsessed members flood in that never got a chance to buy a cake.
I really wish I woulda bought a second, the only one I have is from when I first joined. xD


----------



## lazuli

helo yes my name is david i have here two cake collectibles from the bell tree . one is dated oct 28 2014 and was a birthday present from mudkipz and the other is dated april 11 2014. i want 1k for them both


----------



## Murray

i have cakes to sell pm me if ur interested


----------



## Maruchan

Oh C'mon Pears & Oranges - join the grey Sold Out Club already now!!


----------



## Alienfish

Lol I'm actually tempted to buy a few


----------



## Vizionari

Maruchan said:


> Oh C'mon Pears & Oranges - join the grey Sold Out Club already now!!



I'll get a pear and orange eventually, but one day I'll probably regret waiting too long of they change the 'unlimited'...xD


----------



## Skyfall

That would be funny/weird.  Then there would be truly nothing in stock in the store.


----------



## Maruchan

...I actually went to the shop and bought myself a respectable bulk pack of 5 Oranges. XD
Kinda hoping to trigger some sort of Jenga there for those unlimited ones lol



Skyfall said:


> That would be funny/weird.  Then there would be truly nothing in stock in the store.









{ The Bell Tree version }
"In this suspenseful drama, based on Agatha Christie's mystery tale, hundreds of members are summoned to the Sold Out Club, a seemingly dormant area of the Forum. While they are waiting for the mysterious host/mod/restock to appear, a countdown bought upon them increasing tensions. Accusations start to heat up among the crowd and as soon as the collectibles started to disappear one by one, the survivors try to keep their wits while reaching a disturbing conclusion: one of them must be the Sheniqua."


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Maruchan said:


> "In this suspenseful drama, based on Agatha Christie's mystery tale, hundreds of members are summoned to the Sold Out Club, a seemingly dormant area of the Forum. While they are waiting for the mysterious host/mod/restock to appear, a countdown bought upon them increasing tensions. Accusations start to heat up among the crowd and as soon as the collectibles started to disappear one by one, the survivors try to keep their wits while reaching a disturbing conclusion: one of them must be the Sheniqua."



I feel like this should be the basis for the next game of Mafia, LOL.


----------



## Alienfish

That be one nice Mafia lol.

plot twist: surprise restock


----------



## Toot

Restocks are a myth.


----------



## Skyfall

What was restocked?  I cant even tell, lol.


----------



## lizardon

why it's so hard to find peaches??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

GodToot said:


> Restocks are a myth.



Sholee said the exact same thing on the first page.

Man, I miss her already.


----------



## Alienfish

lizardon said:


> why it's so hard to find peaches??



cause everyone got a sudden urge for them like everything else white feathers


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> cause everyone got a sudden urge for them like everything else cheese



I fixed your post.

But as we were saying, what I remember was that oath2order told me that the road to the collectible craze started when ACNL came out, but at the time, it wasn't as bad. It started getting worse when the Pokeball came out. Since then, people were crazy over collectibles. Even the chocolate cake and peaches were heavily popular.


----------



## badcrumbs

lizardon said:


> why it's so hard to find peaches??



It took a loooong while before I was able to track one down. And then I ended up paying 6k to lock it down cause I was sick of searching. Godspeed.


----------



## lazuli

badcrumbs said:


> It took a loooong while before I was able to track one down. And then I ended up paying 6k to lock it down cause I was sick of searching. Godspeed.



ur WEAK. i got mine for 2.3 lmao.
most i spent on a collectible was 2.6 for a chocolate cake. cries.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I fixed your post.
> 
> But as we were saying, what I remember was that oath2order told me that the road to the collectible craze started when ACNL came out, but at the time, it wasn't as bad. It started getting worse when the Pokeball came out. Since then, people were crazy over collectibles. Even the chocolate cake and peaches were heavily popular.




Lol.

And yeah especially with the feathers and the effort some of them takes unless you have games/codes to trade.

Also we need a cheese and a hippie turt collectible. And apple.


----------



## Pokemanz

Noiru said:


> Also we need a cheese and a hippie turt collectible. And apple.



What we need is an option in the shop where we can create our own collectible lol

Idk maybe like we can make one for ourselves and then there's like a vote for which one is the best? That one goes in the shop for other peeps to buy and the creator has control over price/stock/restocks haha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> What we need is an option in the shop where we can create our own collectible lol
> 
> Idk maybe like we can make one for ourselves and then there's like a vote for which one is the best? That one goes in the shop for other peeps to buy and the creator has control over price/stock/restocks haha.



Or how about we start submitting collectibles to a place called "collectible ideas" and see if the staff can approve or disapprove. This way, I can get my glow wand collectibles and my cupcake collectible.


----------



## Alienfish

^glow wands yes.

good idea, someone should do that
inb4 locked though


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> ^glow wands yes.
> 
> good idea, someone should do that
> inb4 locked though



The glow wands are animated, not studs like the chocolate cake and white feather.

If this idea gets enforced, we can possibly get your cheesy collectibles (not lame, but cheese).


----------



## SharJoY

I wonder if there will be another summer event like there was last summer for the ice creams?


----------



## Toot

Once the pears and oranges sell out, the apples will be stocked. They'll be unlimited as well. Lol.


----------



## Alienfish

animated glow wands yes please, now.

yes, cheese and pizzas always.

damn now i want pizza.


----------



## kikiiii

kinda bummed that i havent seen a banana collectible. that would b cute


----------



## Alienfish

kikiiii said:


> kinda bummed that i havent seen a banana collectible. that would b cute



all the tropical fruits would be tbh but there are a lot so probably nah bruh


----------



## kikiiii

Noiru said:


> all the tropical fruits would be tbh but there are a lot so probably nah bruh



u g h i wouldve loved a lemon or banana or somethin that sucks : (


----------



## Alienfish

inb4 bananas are for adults lol


----------



## Vizionari

Not really related but related somehow, but I'm getting poor in TBT again Dx


----------



## Alienfish

That's not really poor


----------



## device

what is a collectible im a noob


----------



## Tessie

is there any type of topic to exchange from tbt bells to acnl bells? I don't care for tbt bells and because I started new I really need the bells. can I make a topic for anyone who wants to buy my bells for acnl bells?


----------



## Skyfall

Tessie said:


> is there any type of topic to exchange from tbt bells to acnl bells? I don't care for tbt bells and because I started new I really need the bells. can I make a topic for anyone who wants to buy my bells for acnl bells?



Most people just make a thread saying they are selling their tbt.  At the right time of day, you will probably get like 3 offers within a few minutes, lol.  I dont know of any big threads (like the looking for villagers thread or i have katie thread, etc.)


----------



## Pokemanz

Tessie said:


> is there any type of topic to exchange from tbt bells to acnl bells? I don't care for tbt bells and because I started new I really need the bells. can I make a topic for anyone who wants to buy my bells for acnl bells?



There's a bunch of threads in the TBT Marketplace for this. You can find tons of selling TBT for IGB and vice-versa.
You could always make your own thread too!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

miss you guys... love the new easter eggs!


----------



## lizardon

Wishy_The_Star said:


> miss you guys... love the new easter eggs!



long time no see, welcome back!

- - - Post Merge - - -

After I'm getting poor, everyone starts selling their good collectibles...


----------



## Alienfish

*cough* white feather *cough* ^

Yah, I feel you though bro my timing sucks lol


----------



## Vizionari

Noiru said:


> *cough* white feather *cough* ^
> 
> Yah, I feel you though bro my timing sucks lol



I would've PM'ed you saying that there was a white feather on sale, then I remembered "Oh she doesn't have that many bells now"


----------



## Xanarcah

'Sup everyone? : D

I've been living under a rock since last August or so, has anything fun happened with collectibles/the general TBT economy while I was gone?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xanarcah said:


> 'Sup everyone? : D
> 
> I've been living under a rock since last August or so, has anything fun happened with collectibles/the general TBT economy while I was gone?



You missed a lot. First (although this isn't related to your question), I joined TBT. We had a huge craze over candies, TBT beach party items, as well as the egg hunt and TBT Fair.


----------



## Xanarcah

Apple2012 said:


> You missed a lot. First (although this isn't related to your question), I joined TBT. We had a huge craze over candies, TBT beach party items, as well as the egg hunt and TBT Fair.



Heeyy, belated welcome to TBT. xD

I've been kiiiind of in touch with TBT, so I heard about most of the events second hand. Sounds like it's been an exciting time. 

When I stopped paying attention to collectibles, I think the TBT rate was somewhere around 100 = 4mil. Now it's sitting at like 10mil+, really?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xanarcah said:


> Heeyy, belated welcome to TBT. xD
> 
> I've been kiiiind of in touch with TBT, so I heard about most of the events second hand. Sounds like it's been an exciting time.
> 
> When I stopped paying attention to collectibles, I think the TBT rate was somewhere around 100 = 4mil. Now it's sitting at like 10mil+, really?



Yes, the tbt conversion rate really went up. When I first joined, it was 5 million per 100 TBT. Since the supply of in-game bells really went up, they are no longer as valuable.

And people are already crazy over colllectibles. Even I used to be crazy over collectibles. Not anymore. Ever since I got my chocolate cake collectible, I stopped being so desperate.


----------



## piichinu

where the green letters atttt


----------



## Gracelia

Xanarcah said:


> Heeyy, belated welcome to TBT. xD
> 
> I've been kiiiind of in touch with TBT, so I heard about most of the events second hand. Sounds like it's been an exciting time.
> 
> When I stopped paying attention to collectibles, I think the TBT rate was somewhere around 100 = 4mil. Now it's sitting at like 10mil+, really?



 welcome back!! i recognize you from a while back~ 

++ all dem pokeballs!!! lol, tbt inflated. the median guide should be helpful to you~


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How high were the pokeball prices back when they were first released (like median price, not tbt shop price)?


----------



## Xanarcah

Well, collectibles are a big part of TBT's economy, I'm happy to see it's still thriving. After people started to complete their towns or lost interest in ACNL, there was a lot of speculation about TBT and collectibles maybe becoming worthless and obsolete. It's really nice to see that's not the case at all. 

The big big collectible craze never bit me for some reason. I think it was because I got my pokeballs early on (I have a full team!) and everything after that just wasn't as exciting. o:


----------



## Javocado

Apple2012 said:


> How high were the pokeball prices back when they were first released (like median price, not tbt shop price)?



higher than eventual weed collectible


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xanarcah said:


> Well, collectibles are a big part of TBT's economy, I'm happy to see it's still thriving. After people started to complete their towns or lost interest in ACNL, there was a lot of speculation about TBT and collectibles maybe becoming worthless and obsolete. It's really nice to see that's not the case at all.
> 
> The big big collectible craze never bit me for some reason. I think it was because I got my pokeballs early on (I have a full team!) and everything after that just wasn't as exciting. o:



There are also five new collectibles you missed out on (besides the beach party items)

The 10 collectible (no longer sold)
Green pinwheel
Green balloon
Blue balloon
Waluigi Egg


----------



## Xanarcah

Gracelia said:


> welcome back!! i recognize you from a while back~
> 
> ++ all dem pokeballs!!! lol, tbt inflated. the median guide should be helpful to you~



Hiii, thanks! : D I used come and clean you out of Clovers. xD; (I still need like 200 more for my town if I ever decide to finish it up, whyyyyy)

I love my pokeballs~ I say as if one doesn't have a price tag on it.  Good to see that Lassy's guide is still going too. o: Looks like prices are down a little, but the value of TBT has risen a LOT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> How high were the pokeball prices back when they were first released (like median price, not tbt shop price)?



Hmm, the week they were being released, 500-600 was normal. 700 was expensive and someone was obviously trying to rip you off.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xanarcah said:


> Hiii, thanks! : D I used come and clean you out of Clovers. xD; (I still need like 200 more for my town if I ever decide to finish it up, whyyyyy)
> 
> I love my pokeballs~ I say as if one doesn't have a price tag on it.  Good to see that Lassy's guide is still going too. o: Looks like prices are down a little, but the value of TBT has risen a LOT.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the week they were being released, 500-600 was normal. 700 was expensive and someone was obviously trying to rip you off.



Now, 700 TBT for a pokeball is like buying a brand new car (real life one) for $100 when the car has no mechanical problems, can fly, and can hold up to 9 people. No Lego item has more value than a poorly conditioned car, and I have a few sets that cost over $100. That's how expensive the pokeballs got. The "$100 car" would actually worth over $100K, as the Pokeball is like the car I was describing.

And in case if you're wondering, there is no such car like what I describe, not yet at least.


----------



## Xanarcah

Apple2012 said:


> Now, 700 TBT for a pokeball is like buying a brand new car (real life one) for $100 when the car has no mechanical problems, can fly, and can hold up to 9 people.



Haha, that sounds about right. 

While I was busy in the FR thread and not paying attention to the rest of TBT, probably around a dozen people came to me asking if they were for sale. I got the impression that pokeball sellers had more or less vanished, leaving a lot of people looking for any seller at all. Is that about right? I remember there were always pokeballs changing hands, but I guess they must be a lot more scarce now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, that sounds about right.
> 
> While I was busy in the FR thread and not paying attention to the rest of TBT, probably around a dozen people came to me asking if they were for sale. I got the impression that pokeball sellers had more or less vanished, leaving a lot of people looking for any seller at all. Is that about right? I remember there were always pokeballs changing hands, but I guess they must be a lot more scarce now.



Not only that, but far more users joined in 2014 than in 2013. I find it amazing that the chocolate cake collectible was cheap at the time while the TBT conversion rate was pretty low. Now it's like unafforable. 500 million in-game Bells is the worth of one chocolate cake collectible.


----------



## Xanarcah

Apple2012 said:


> Not only that, but far more users joined in 2014 than in 2013. I find it amazing that the chocolate cake collectible was cheap at the time while the TBT conversion rate was pretty low. Now it's like unafforable. 500 million in-game Bells is the worth of one chocolate cake collectible.



Well, 2014 was a long year. I assume a lot of members got ACNL for Christmas instead of immediately at the release date, then went out into the internets to find this forum. 

I'm baffled over how much stuff costs if you follow the TBT conversions. xD Like 500k for a single hybrid, or something appalling like that. 500k takes a long time to make ingame. D: I remember even at the peak of my turnip selling madness I was making like 15mil in a day. And it was nonstop work for hours. TBT is just so incredibly expensive... 

I say, as I want to trade most of mine away. xD;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xanarcah said:


> Well, 2014 was a long year. I assume a lot of members got ACNL for Christmas instead of immediately at the release date, then went out into the internets to find this forum.
> 
> I'm baffled over how much stuff costs if you follow the TBT conversions. xD Like 500k for a single hybrid, or something appalling like that. 500k takes a long time to make ingame. D: I remember even at the peak of my turnip selling madness I was making like 15mil in a day. And it was nonstop work for hours. TBT is just so incredibly expensive...
> 
> I say, as I want to trade most of mine away. xD;



Add to that, some people don't accept in-game bells anymore. I wanted to buy bunny balloons for in-game bells, but my offer was denied because she said that she was "maxed out". So I was forced to pay my TBT for the balloons (80 for a full set isn't bad, but I had less than 320 TBT at the time).


----------



## Xanarcah

Apple2012 said:


> Add to that, some people don't accept in-game bells anymore. I wanted to buy bunny balloons for in-game bells, but my offer was denied because she said that she was "maxed out". So I was forced to pay my TBT for the balloons (80 for a full set isn't bad, but I had less than 320 TBT at the time).



Im not surprised. TBT can buy so many things that ingame bells can't buy. I remember a loooong time ago a Pokemon game sold for like 160mil ingame bells. Now? I bet there's no one left who would make a deal like that. But a trade for TBT? Might be multiple offers.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Im not surprised. TBT can buy so many things that ingame bells can't buy. I remember a loooong time ago a Pokemon game sold for like 160mil ingame bells. Now? I bet there's no one left who would make a deal like that. But a trade for TBT? Might be multiple offers.



Well yeah, a lot of people want to buy games for their TBT and rarer fair collectibles, like getting two game codes for their white feather and stuff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xanarcah said:


> Im not surprised. TBT can buy so many things that ingame bells can't buy. I remember a loooong time ago a Pokemon game sold for like 160mil ingame bells. Now? I bet there's no one left who would make a deal like that. But a trade for TBT? Might be multiple offers.



And another thing. Greed isn't the cause of inflation. There aren't many people who will take in-game Bells or sell their TBT, so you'll have to deal with inflated prices. Maybe when the WiiU version comes out, the inflation rate may start out low. But then again, TBT's community wasn't as large back in 2013 as it was in 2014 and today, but many people would need a lot of in-game Bells. It turns out the best way to make TBT is by doing art.


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> Well yeah, a lot of people want to buy games for their TBT and rarer fair collectibles, like getting two game codes for their white feather and stuff.



Not gonna lie, this is the exact reason I decided to crawl out from under my rock and try to liquidate my stash. I never even look at most of my collectibles, might as well throw them back into the masses where people can get more enjoyment out of them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So here is a question about the golden egg.

Since it was won unfairly, does that technically mean that nobody won the golden egg this year?


----------



## Javocado

They're gonna give it to me because I was runner up duh


----------



## Zulehan

Javocado said:


> They're gonna give it to me because I was runner up duh


I was just thinking about it being rewarded to the moderator who found out about wrongdoing through investigation.


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> So here is a question about the golden egg.
> 
> Since it was won unfairly, does that technically mean that nobody won the golden egg this year?



yes cuz nobody was gonna find that egg 10 js


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> yes cuz nobody was gonna find that egg 10 js



I'm not complaining that those clues were too hard. I've been thinking that because of the scandal that the site was discussing a few days ago. It even lead to one of the members questioning if the egg was unfairly won. Since it was won that way then confiscated because of that, then it really means that nobody won it this year.


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not complaining that those clues were too hard.



I know, I was. lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> I know, I was. lol



I took a look back at the easter thread and looked at clue #10. It said that only one person found out. Ever since I learned about this controversy, I believe that nobody actually figured that out on their own.

Speaking of that, back during the egg hunt, I could only find two eggs. The egg hunt was no more fun than the TBT Fair.


----------



## Coach

Apple2012 said:


> I took a look back at the easter thread and looked at clue #10. It said that only one person found out. Ever since I learned about this controversy, I believe that nobody actually figured that out on their own.
> 
> Speaking of that, back during the egg hunt, I could only find two eggs. The egg hunt was no more fun than the TBT Fair.



I agree with you on that, the Fair was much more fun in my opinion, as it included everyone and you got stuff just for trying!

Halloween was my favourite event though!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> I agree with you on that, the Fair was much more fun in my opinion, as it included everyone and you got stuff just for trying!
> 
> Halloween was my favourite event though!



I was actually thinking, mods would host events. If I were one and got approval from the admins, I would make an even more exciting halloween event that ends three or two days before Halloween. More epic than the Egg Hunt, but not as exciting as the TBT Fair.


----------



## Murray

Apple2012 said:


> I was actually thinking, mods would host events. If I were one and got approval from the admins, I would make an even more exciting halloween event that ends three or two days before Halloween. More epic than the Egg Hunt, but not as exciting as the TBT Fair.



Why would Halloween event end before Halloween? That sounds pretty dumb imo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm saying before the woods open.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> I'm saying before the woods open.



I still have link to the woods XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> I still have link to the woods XD



But there are no halloween contests during halloween on TBT. My event idea includes a few contests.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> I'm saying before the woods open.



The Woods is always open actually, it's just hidden from access on the main board.

Found this out the other day when I went through my subscribed threads and found some subscriptions from the Halloween event last year.


----------



## Cadbberry

Pokemanz said:


> The Woods is always open actually, it's just hidden from access on the main board.
> 
> Found this out the other day when I went through my subscribed threads and found some subscriptions from the Halloween event last year.



Exactly!!! Same here


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> The Woods is always open actually, it's just hidden from access on the main board.
> 
> Found this out the other day when I went through my subscribed threads and found some subscriptions from the Halloween event last year.



I discovered the woods open link. I type in a key word to a thread, and search results don't exclude the woods. Pretty strange.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> I discovered the woods open link. I type in a key word to a thread, and search results don't exclude the woods. Pretty strange.



We found a glitch in the system!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> We found a glitch in the system!



The site sure isn't perfect, but that's because no site is perfect. But at least this isn't the most glitchy site ever.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> The site sure isn't perfect, but that's because no site is perfect. But at least this isn't the most glitchy site ever.



I can agree with both statements


----------



## Alolan_Apples

But this is an inconsequential glitch at least.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> But this is an inconsequential glitch at least.



That is true, it isn't site breaking


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> That is true, it isn't site breaking



I haven't really heard of any site breaking glitches on TBT, but I do know about server issues. Another thing good about TBT, even if we got into a few arguments, I've seen worse on Facebook. Seriously, there were some pages created to be offensive. They were so bad that they got global attention. The worst incident I heard on TBT, it had neighborhood sized attention.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> I haven't really heard of any site breaking glitches on TBT, but I do know about server issues. Another thing good about TBT, even if we got into a few arguments, I've seen worse on Facebook. Seriously, there were some pages created to be offensive. They were so bad that they got global attention. The worst incident I heard on TBT, it had neighborhood sized attention.



That omg facebook is broken but yeah the woods show a lot


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I want to see more chocolate cakes restocked, but I need to wait until the next direct.

EDIT: it's also time for the Pearl to get back in shop.


----------



## Pokemanz

I wish we had game collectibles. A new one would be released to celebrate a major game release. Like how we had the 10 for the anniversary?

That would probably be a pain lol but it's just something I thought of.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> I wish we had game collectibles. A new one would be released to celebrate a major game release. Like how we had the 10 for the anniversary?
> 
> That would probably be a pain lol but it's just something I thought of.



This site had Pokeballs before, but that was overhyped.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> This site had Pokeballs before, but that was overhyped.



Well yeah of course, but I'm talking for stuff like Splatoon or Smash. The Pokeball is a general Pokemon symbol, not so much directed at one certain game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> Well yeah of course, but I'm talking for stuff like Splatoon or Smash. The Pokeball is a general Pokemon symbol, not so much directed at one certain game.



Now that I don't know about.


----------



## Alienfish

We still need a cheese and/or pizza one


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> We still need a cheese and/or pizza one



And cupcakes too. I remember suggesting the pizza collectible in response to the pizza thread trend in Brewster's Caf?.


----------



## Alienfish

Those threads were the days, man 

Yeah, cupcakes would be neat too, maybe for Valentine's (or some chocolate other than cake)


----------



## Javocado

*collectible wishlist*
avocado 
john cena's face
shaquille o' neal's shoe
a bag of that loud
RED FCKN BALLOON


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Those threads were the days, man
> 
> Yeah, cupcakes would be neat too, maybe for Valentine's (or some chocolate other than cake)



The month I enjoyed TBT the most - December. It was good, even if we didn't have the TBT Fair (but the TBT Fair only made it better). I remembered when I was lucky enough to catch a chocolate cake.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> The month I enjoyed TBT the most - December. It was good, even if we didn't have the TBT Fair (but the TBT Fair only made it better). I remembered when I was lucky enough to catch a chocolate cake.



Whenever Pizza vs. Politics were, was the best. We need a chees-y pizza pixel!


----------



## desu

Is there a set number of times a collectible can be gifted? ; x;
also was june's birthstone forgotten? >   <;;


----------



## Pokemanz

desu said:


> also was june's birthstone forgotten? >   <;;



LOL MAY BIRTHSTONE IS STILL IN THE SHOP

Tbh I completely forgot myself. Mods are probably just busy with Splatoon and haven't changed the stock yet.


----------



## Coach

desu said:


> Is there a set number of times a collectible can be gifted? ; x;



Birthstones can only be gifted once, others can either be gifted unlimited times, or only by mods. (The exception is the Dark Candy, but that changes every year)


----------



## desu

Pokemanz said:


> LOL MAY BIRTHSTONE IS STILL IN THE SHOP
> 
> Tbh I completely forgot myself. Mods are probably just busy with Splatoon and haven't changed the stock yet.


Aww ; x; I really want one~



Coach said:


> Birthstones can only be gifted once, others can either be gifted unlimited times, or only by mods. (The exception is the Dark Candy, but that changes every year)


Thank you


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

desu said:


> Is there a set number of times a collectible can be gifted? ; x;
> also was june's birthstone forgotten? >   <;;



Better be up before june 18 xD. Going to abandon the one I have atm. I justwish I ould post a message on it saying "happy birthday. Your birthday is on your finals!!!!"


----------



## Vizionari

I just realized the June birthstone is the last birthstone I need before my collection is complete ^~^


----------



## roseflower

My birthday is on June 27th, hopefully the June Birthstone will be in the shop until then haha^^


----------



## Alienfish

you mean a *Javocado collectible lel


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think the pearl is coming in the next Bell Tree Direct (I don't know).


----------



## Alienfish

I would assume that unless they are just late or sneaky


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember the last birthstone they delayed very late was the October birthstone (Opal). We had to wait through half the month to see that occur.


----------



## Justin

It's up now! Completely forgot, sorry guys! I do usually forget so feel free to drop me a VM next time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> It's up now! Completely forgot, sorry guys! I do usually forget so feel free to drop me a VM next time.



Looks like I'm below 1,000 TBT again. But at least I got a new birthstone.

And hopefully, I would like to see a restock.

EDIT: I'm guessing that the apples are coming this month.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

*waits for another restock*


----------



## Zane

i'm gonna wait til the 9th to grab the birthstone cuz acnl anniversary \o/



Apple2012 said:


> *waits for another restock*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> i'm gonna wait til the 9th to grab the birthstone cuz acnl anniversary \o/



*bursts out laughing*

I can buy something from the TBT shop while running on the treadmill or when I'm out of town. Why? Because iPhone.

Maybe I should go on a marathon around the track and refresh the shop while I'm running.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Can we stop restocking the fruits in the shop? It'd be really cool to come back in a few months and see people paying more than 40 bells for them. I think it'd be cool if they were replaced with the fruit sprites from AC:GC, so the New Leaf ones were more rare than the originals! XD

Regardless, a little variety in the restocks would be nice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are you asking for unlimited stocks of the older fruits in the shop, or are you wanting them gone altogether?


----------



## lizardon

now my collectibles look good


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now that's two users with 10 peaches.


----------



## lizardon

Apple2012 said:


> Now that's two users with 10 peaches.



i guess there are more people have 10 peaches, but they are not showing


----------



## Alolan_Apples

lizardon said:


> i guess there are more people have 10 peaches, but they are not showing



The only ones I know are you and Sholee.

Man, I miss her already.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wait... Have they been restocking the fruits in the shop? Since when?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait... Have they been restocking the fruits in the shop? Since when?



The last time a limited stock collectible was restocked was a cherry, which was the same one I sold to you earlier.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wait, wait... Are you telling me they restocked the cherry two days ago?!?! (And thanks again for the cherry.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait, wait... Are you telling me they restocked the cherry two days ago?!?! (And thanks again for the cherry.)



Yes. Small restocks are random and not announced. Large restocks are announced. Be careful though, once a restock is announced, everybody will go crazy and try to take the collectibles.


----------



## lizardon

Apple2012 said:


> The only ones I know are you and Sholee.
> 
> Man, I miss her already.



oh yes, haven't seen her for long time


----------



## Alolan_Apples

lizardon said:


> oh yes, haven't seen her for long time



I wonder why she quit.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why she quit.



We have lost a lot of people this year ;3;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> We have lost a lot of people this year ;3;



And more recently, Lassy.

Some of the members I saw that threatened to quit have returned, but others haven't. What's even worse is some of those members that quit this year joined in November 2014 or later.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> And more recently, Lassy.
> 
> Some of the members I saw that threatened to quit have returned, but others haven't. What's even worse is some of those members that quit this year joined in November 2014 or later.



I almost did.... many people were scamming or just being rude. Its sad some people didn't even make a year though


----------



## lizardon

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why she quit.



i guess she comes sometimes..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> I almost did.... many people were scamming or just being rude. Its sad some people didn't even make a year though



If I were being rude, it means that someone else is being rude to me. I don't pick fights, nor do I want to. I would rather own 100 copies of an unpopular collectible than pick a small fight.

As for scamming, since I don't want a reputation as a scammer, I always go first in trading. If I'm selling something, the buyer sends bells after I send the item. If I'm buying something, the buyer sends bells before the other person sends the item.


----------



## Cadbberry

Apple2012 said:


> If I were being rude, it means that someone else is being rude to me. I don't pick fights, nor do I want to. I would rather own 100 copies of an unpopular collectible than pick a small fight.
> 
> As for scamming, since I don't want a reputation as a scammer, I always go first in trading. If I'm selling something, the buyer sends bells after I send the item. If I'm buying something, the buyer sends bells before the other person sends the item.



Never said it was you, you always been kind to me  but I mean overall, early this year was just a lil rough for Bell Tree


----------



## Peisinoe

Wow who else has left? This is the first time im hearing about Lassy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cadbberry said:


> Never said it was you, you always been kind to me  but I mean overall, early this year was just a lil rough for Bell Tree



Yeah, it was. Some cynics about TBT said that it's always this way, but I think this past spring and post TBT Fair winter was a fluke. Either way, we lost a lot of members.

In addition, I think duping has died down. We still should refrain from selling duped items for anything since we should play fair, but the duping subject is becoming unpopular. But I think that also has to do with how ACNL is aging.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Wow who else has left? This is the first time im hearing about Lassy.



She created a thread about how she's no longer updating the guide as someone else will be in charge of it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> Wow who else has left? This is the first time im hearing about Lassy.



A lot of great people.... I can't list them all but a good amount of old members. Also I must say your popper collection on that side bar is very cool


----------



## Peisinoe

Cadbberry said:


> A lot of great people.... I can't list them all but a good amount of old members. Also I must say your popper collection on that side bar is very cool



Thanks!

oooh. I find it very interesting how one person controls the TBT collectible trade~ Everyone refers to this guide? Same as VTP. They have all the cards in their hands. ;P


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> oooh. I find it very interesting how one person controls the TBT collectible trade~ Everyone refers to this guide? Same as VTP. They have all the cards in their hands. ;P



It does seem odd 1 person has control but everyone kinda contributes


----------



## spamurai

I think users who have been inactive for 1year + (or maybe 18months) should have their collectibles available to others or put back in the shop...

I've been trying to get the yellow house for coming up to 2 years xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

spamurai said:


> I think users who have been inactive for 1year + (or maybe 18months) should have their collectibles available to others or put back in the shop...
> 
> I've been trying to get the yellow house for coming up to 2 years xD



Now that is not very fair. Just because someone is gone for a year or two doesn't mean they're gone forever. Some people would want to keep their collectibles in case they come back.


----------



## uwuzumakii

We still have no word on the apple collectible. WE NEED THE APPLE!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> We still have no word on the apple collectible. WE NEED THE APPLE!!!



Don't worry. They're coming soon. They might come out in the next direct.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Apple2012 said:


> Don't worry. They're coming soon. They might come out in the next direct.



Yay! Thanks for filling me in about it.


----------



## Lancelot

Will we be told before the direct that a direct is coming?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Will we be told before the direct that a direct is coming?



Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Jeremy didn't announce the October direct last time, but he did announce the December direct.


----------



## Lancelot

I suppose they'll announce the one before the fair so thats probably why they announced the december one :x


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not sure about that. But I know that the break between the december direct and the next one was the longest since the second october direct in 2013 to the march direct in 2014. I may not even be here for the first five directs, but I figured it out by looking at the direct history.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not sure about that. But I know that the break between the december direct and the next one was the longest since the second october direct in 2013 to the march direct in 2014. I may not even be here for the first five directs, but I figured it out by looking at the direct history.



Wait, a minute... I've been hearing a bit about all of this "direct" talk, what the heck even is a "direct"?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait, a minute... I've been hearing a bit about all of this "direct" talk, what the heck even is a "direct"?



A direct is an announcement on site updates and future events. They discuss what's new and what's coming up. At the same time, a restock occurs during a direct.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Apple2012 said:


> A direct is an announcement on site updates and future events. They discuss what's new and what's coming up. At the same time, a restock occurs during a direct.



Okay, do they have like, a planned schedule for them? Or do they just come out whenever?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> Okay, do they have like, a planned schedule for them? Or do they just come out whenever?



They come out whenever they feel like it. Events like this are unpredictable.


----------



## Alienfish

spamurai said:


> I think users who have been inactive for 1year + (or maybe 18months) should have their collectibles available to others or put back in the shop...
> 
> I've been trying to get the yellow house for coming up to 2 years xD



Well.. I kinda agree. Not that I have any tradeables on me the moment some of those occupy user names as well(this mainly to user who hasn't been on for 3-4 years). Or they could be raffled out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I wonder if they would allow Kickstarter threads here for btb/tbt lol. Or I could just try and get game codes to sell


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Also I wonder if they would allow Kickstarter threads here for btb/tbt lol. Or I could just try and get game codes to sell



What's a kickstarter thread?


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> What's a kickstarter thread?



crowdfunding/fundraising stuff.. but for tbt/btb currency this time.

https://www.kickstarter.com/

here is the original site and its concept.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> crowdfunding/fundraising stuff.. but for tbt/btb currency this time.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/
> 
> here is the original site and its concept.



I don't know if that's allowed or not. I know hosting giveaways for TBT and collectibles that require real-life donations are forbidden, as begging for TBT is not allowed here, but I don't know about starting companies that require using forum currency.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I don't know if that's allowed or not. I know hosting giveaways for TBT and collectibles that require real-life donations are forbidden, as begging for TBT is not allowed here, but I don't know about starting companies that require using forum currency.



white feather company 

Well you are allowed to sell real life things.. Which I could have done but our customs and mailing service are ******** so I probably could not if it was outside the EU(the people who wants it).

I don't want real-life money or items, just BTB. But I was thinking of starting some kinda of art shop or something either.


----------



## spamurai

Still gutted I missed the 10 collectible  I've been here for over 2 years too D:


----------



## Alienfish

ya you cant sell them or i probably would jav done that


----------



## spamurai

Noiru said:


> ya you cant sell them or i probably would jav done that



I know 
I even messaged the admins begging but noone got back to me >.< ahaha


----------



## Alienfish

spamurai said:


> I know
> I even messaged the admins begging but noone got back to me >.< ahaha



i guess it's like the green pinwheels and trophies and stuff


----------



## SharJoY

spamurai said:


> I know
> I even messaged the admins begging but noone got back to me >.< ahaha




I missed being able to get it as well, and had thought of messaging, but figured it wouldn't happen so I never did.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

spamurai said:


> I know
> I even messaged the admins begging but noone got back to me >.< ahaha



The 10 collectible was meant to be exclusive for its time. Once gone from the store, it will never come back.


----------



## spamurai

Apple2012 said:


> The 10 collectible was meant to be exclusive for its time. Once gone from the store, it will never come back.



I know that aha


----------



## Alolan_Apples

spamurai said:


> I know that aha



The reason why the staff doesn't reply to some PMs are because of one of the two reasons:

1. They're very busy.
2. The message you're sending is probably a bad idea, or it's suggesting what's hard to implement, or (in case of rule violations) that they would rather ask you to use the report feature instead of VM/PM reports.

They do respond to serious questions however, as well as personal chat. However, if you're asking about a secret, they will either reveal some silly answer or tell you that it's none of your business.


----------



## piichinu

How about a Furby collectible. Isabelle edition


----------



## Alienfish

I DID IT.

A huuuuuge thank you to KaydeeKrunk and BiggKitty for dealing with me, and thank you to all who supported me and told me to never give up!

Noiru is very happy turt!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> I DID IT.
> 
> A huuuuuge thank you to KaydeeKrunk and BiggKitty for dealing with me, and thank you to all who supported me and told me to never give up!
> 
> Noiru is very happy turt!



Congratulations for getting your white feather!


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks, I just need to get the cheese now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Thanks, I just need to get the cheese now



Only when they stock it.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Apple2012 said:


> Only when they stock it.



What cheese? And congrats Noiru!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> What cheese? And congrats Noiru!



Noiru has a thing about cheese. I'm guessing that the cheese collectible is a yellow wedge with holes in it.


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> What cheese? And congrats Noiru!



Thanks. And the cheese jokes are kind of an inside joke here when me and SecondSider banned everyone for cheese in that thread. I still do it from time to time


----------



## uwuzumakii

Noiru said:


> Thanks. And the cheese jokes are kind of an inside joke here when me and SecondSider banned everyone for cheese in that thread. I still does it from time to time



You know, they should make a cheese collectible.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Only when they stock it.



Indeed, we should have a cheese fair or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> You know, they should make a cheese collectible.



ya indeed, or a pizza one with extra cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BluePikachu47 said:


> You know, they should make a cheese collectible.



That's what she wants. I had other ideas such as the glow wands and the cupcake collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> That's what she wants. I had other ideas such as the glow wands and the cupcake collectibles.


Yeah, yours are very good ideas too though, glow sticks.. or idk laser swords. because all this Star wars fuss.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Yeah, yours are very good ideas too though, glow sticks.. or idk laser swords. because all this Star wars fuss.



You mean lightsabers?


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> You mean lightsabers?



yeah couldn't find the correct words lol. but indeed those if the different colours


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> yeah couldn't find the correct words lol. but indeed those if the different colours



Where did you see the star wars hype? I was only hyped into it because of the digital release two months ago.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Where did you see the star wars hype? I was only hyped into it because of the digital release two months ago.



Episode VII I guess. And people making random posts all over the internet cause of it. But yeah it'd be a cool pixel nonetheless.


----------



## roseflower

Congrats for the white feather Noiru c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Episode VII I guess. And people making random posts all over the internet cause of it. But yeah it'd be a cool pixel nonetheless.



But Star Wars isn't really Nintendo related. Just because we seen a pokeball collectible doesn't mean we can see other non-generic, non-AC items (except for the waluigi egg).

I'm pretty much the only one who talks about Star Wars on TBT right now, and that's not even in my top priorities.


----------



## Alienfish

well true that, but there are sw games on nintendo consoles i guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Congrats for the white feather Noiru c:



thanks


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> well true that, but there are sw games on nintendo consoles



But those are third party games. They are seen on the XBOX systems and PlayStation systems too. Bell Tree tends to promote nintendo exclusives. Though it would be cool if they introduced lightsabers or other star wars items.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> But those are third party games. They are seen on the XBOX systems and PlayStation systems too. Bell Tree tends to promote nintendo exclusives. Though it would be cool if they introduced lightsabers or other star wars items.



yeah, you are right about that, still it would be cool. guess we have to do with glowsticks.


----------



## Vizionari

Noiru said:


> I DID IT.
> 
> A huuuuuge thank you to KaydeeKrunk and BiggKitty for dealing with me, and thank you to all who supported me and told me to never give up!
> 
> Noiru is very happy turt!



Congrats


----------



## lizardon

Noiru said:


> yeah, you are right about that, still it would be cool. guess we have to do with glowsticks.



wow, you got white feather! so cool!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congrats Noiru~


----------



## Alienfish

Thank you everyone  I'm so happy ^^

And thanks Jubs for the like <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Thank you everyone  I'm so happy ^^
> 
> And thanks Jubs for the like <3



So both Justin and I upvoted the same post. Pretty cool.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> So both Justin and I upvoted the same post. Pretty cool.



Yeah, he did  Indeed :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It's been already one year since a new fruit was released.


----------



## Alienfish

apples were rotten apparently.

but yah hope we get some kind of summer collectible/fruit, that'd be neat.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> apples were rotten apparently.
> 
> but yah hope we get some kind of summer collectible/fruit, that'd be neat.



You realize that it's just a joke.

I'm really beginning to wonder what delayed this direct. Did we actually discourage them from adding the apple collectible because we kept pestering them too much? Or was it because of Splatoon or Smash Bros?


----------



## Alienfish

Yea, I do. But it was a good one lol.

I guess the staff has been busy with other things around the site, and probably Splatoon as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Yea, I do. But it was a good one lol.
> 
> I guess the staff has been busy with other things around the site, and probably Splatoon as well.



And another thing. Just because a possible direct is going to happen on that day doesn't mean it's going to be in the daytime. I saw a few announcements take place at night (like the last one where I got my chocolate cake).


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> And another thing. Just because a possible direct is going to happen on that day doesn't mean it's going to be in the daytime. I saw a few announcements take place at night (like the last one where I got my chocolate cake).



TBT daytime = my evening/night time so it's p much always nighttime for me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> TBT daytime = my evening/night time so it's p much always nighttime for me.



Not in the United States.


----------



## Alienfish

I live in Sweden.. so 11 pm for me is like 5 pm for you or something. So I'm glad I could do the Trivia nights last fair


----------



## radical6

if i sold some rare collectibles is that worth steam money. i cant even remembver if this is illegal or not on this forum. how are people makinmg thousands off this site. l e t    m e     i n


----------



## piichinu

justice said:


> how are people makinmg thousands off this site. l e t    m e     i n


what.......


----------



## Alienfish

They probably sell game codes or virtual currency for sites that allow that, or they are just into the nice business of making profit of collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm starting to wonder. Are the apple collectibles really cancelled? I waited very patiently for them to come out as they promised it, but I still don't see them. I would PM the staff, but I already felt that I PMed them too much about collectibles within the past nine months, so I'm not going to send them a private message this time.


----------



## Pokemanz

I would think maybe they're just busy with other things right now and will get to it eventually. My only hope is that it at least starts out as unlimited in stock because the second it goes up in the shop everyone will buy one and then there won't be any left for people who check back two minutes later.

A lot of work goes into managing collectibles.


----------



## Skyfall

Pokemanz said:


> I would think maybe they're just busy with other things right now and will get to it eventually. My only hope is that it at least starts out as unlimited in stock because the second it goes up in the shop everyone will buy one and then there won't be any left for people who check back two minutes later.
> 
> A lot of work goes into managing collectibles.



Unfortunately, the apple collectible is destined to be more limited in quantity than even the peach.  A survey was done a long time ago to figure out which fruit was the most popular.  The least popular (orange, pear) were given unlimited quantities, and the more popular ones were limited.  Apple was THE most popular, hence the latest release.  The numbers will be low.


----------



## Alienfish

Skyfall said:


> Unfortunately, the apple collectible is destined to be more limited in quantity than even the peach.  A survey was done a long time ago to figure out which fruit was the most popular.  The least popular (orange, pear) were given unlimited quantities, and the more popular ones were limited.  Apple was THE most popular, hence the latest release.  The numbers will be low.



yea probably unless they do directs more often


----------



## Pokemanz

Skyfall said:


> Unfortunately, the apple collectible is destined to be more limited in quantity than even the peach.  A survey was done a long time ago to figure out which fruit was the most popular.  The least popular (orange, pear) were given unlimited quantities, and the more popular ones were limited.  Apple was THE most popular, hence the latest release.  The numbers will be low.



I hope they make a big announcement about its release so I can be right there frantically refreshing the shop so I can grab one. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Pokemanz said:


> I hope they make a big announcement about its release so I can be right there frantically refreshing the shop so I can grab one. xD



ya, probably a direct i guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Skyfall said:


> Unfortunately, the apple collectible is destined to be more limited in quantity than even the peach.  A survey was done a long time ago to figure out which fruit was the most popular.  The least popular (orange, pear) were given unlimited quantities, and the more popular ones were limited.  Apple was THE most popular, hence the latest release.  The numbers will be low.



I wouldn't be surprised by that, judging by the peach and cherry stocks. From the very beginning, I knew it won't be limited stock. What I would be surprised by is if the apple collectible really was cancelled (I don't think it would).

Nonetheless, all TBT Directs had new shop features/items:

1st - pear released
2nd - orange released
3rd - cherry released
4th - peach released
5th - TBT Beach Party items
6th - multi-shops
7th - 10 collectible

And hopefully, the eighth one would have the apple.


----------



## Toot

I was just lurking in the Marketplace. I love the hype the cakes are now getting. Lel. How much are they worth now?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I just noticed I don't have a normal cake, wtf xD now they are sold out great


----------



## Alienfish

GodToot said:


> I was just lurking in the Marketplace. I love the hype the cakes are now getting. Lel. How much are they worth now?


50-100 btb i guess they've been going for afaik seeing them being sold.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Everytime I see this thread it's about apples .-.


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Everytime I see this thread it's about apples .-.



hey apple, apple... 

well i guess peeps want new pixels.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Everytime I see this thread it's about apples .-.



I guess you kept coming at the wrong times. We don't always talk about apples.


----------



## matt

I will now activate my cake collectable

Apples


----------



## hydrophonic

Um... Hi! I have seen a lot of people asking for collectibles of certain dates, and i wanted to ask for the actual prices of each collectible according to the date, as i have 1 cake, 1 pear & 1 orange of 2013 lmao.


----------



## piichinu

The dates don't really change the value (unless someone is desperate), but older birthstones' values  are increased 
Here it is: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?295973-Guide-of-Past-Prices-of-Collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may have known a lot about TBT, but here's one thing I don't know. Did collectibles exist before 2011? When I read about TBT's collectibles, the oldest one on the vBulletin TBT is the regular cake, which was released in 2011.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone wants to buy me a birthstone on my birthday that says: "your birthday is on your history exam. Good thing your exempted " i'm fine with it


----------



## Libra

Noiru said:


> I live in Sweden.. so 11 pm for me is like 5 pm for you or something. So I'm glad I could do the Trivia nights last fair



Oh hey, you guys won the Songfestival (first time I watched it since like forever ago, haha)! What happened to your collectibles (I've been gone for a while)?

Also nice to know I haven't missed anything like the apple or some other collectible (you're gone for a while and when you come back you're all "okay, what did I miss???", haha).


----------



## Alienfish

Libra said:


> Oh hey, you guys won the Songfestival (first time I watched it since like forever ago, haha)! What happened to your collectibles (I've been gone for a while)?
> 
> Also nice to know I haven't missed anything like the apple or some other collectible (you're gone for a while and when you come back you're all "okay, what did I miss???", haha).



The ESC, yes we did 

You mean like ball, candies and cake? I sold most of it so I could get a White feather (with a lil' help from friends)

I know the feels haha but yeah things been kinda slow unless you count oath being banned lel


----------



## Libra

Noiru said:


> The ESC, yes we did



Haha, yeah; the Eurovision Song Contest. Seriously, when I looked in the newspaper which channel would be showing it, my first thought was "The _what _now?" I still call it the Songfestival even though that was years ago, haha. feels old, oh boy



Noiru said:


> You mean like ball, candies and cake? I sold most of it so I could get a White feather (with a lil' help from friends)



Oh well, congrats on getting a White Feather then! I know how much you wanted one, so I'm glad for you! 



Noiru said:


> I know the feels haha but yeah things been kinda slow unless you count oath being banned lel



Okayyy... So I guess I didn't miss that much then. I saw there's a Direct next Saturday and if my Math is correct then it'll be 8 AM my (our? we're in the same time zone, right?) time. Not sure I'll be on-line then. Oh well.


----------



## Alienfish

I see. I don't watch it like a slave but yeah good we won so the papers can sell lmango

thanks  u cant sit with us

yeah been kinda slow here except the reg cakes being sold out... and yeah i wont be able to be on either cause im gone for the weekend D:


----------



## Skyfall

Libra said:


> Okayyy... So I guess I didn't miss that much then. I saw there's a Direct next Saturday and if my Math is correct then it'll be 8 AM my (our? we're in the same time zone, right?) time. Not sure I'll be on-line then. Oh well.



Really?!?  Where was this news?  I missed it.  I hope it's true, I think we need some excitement around here.


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> Really?!?  Where was this news?  I missed it.  I hope it's true, I think we need some excitement around here.



It's in the Bell Tree HQ or click right here, heh: announcement thread


----------



## Skyfall

THanks!  Totally didn't know.


----------



## p e p p e r

Vizionari said:


> It's in the Bell Tree HQ or click right here, heh: announcement thread



do they usually release collectibles before or after the bell tree directs?


----------



## cheezyfries

nooo the direct has to happen the day i leave after for vacation lol let's hope it's european friendly! also prays for apple collectible


----------



## Alolan_Apples

p e p p e r said:


> do they usually release collectibles before or after the bell tree directs?



During the directs.

Although we have been waiting for the apple to come out, it doesn't mean it will be introduced in the next direct. I'm not saying that they aren't going to introduce the apple, but we don't know what's going to happen at the direct.


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> I saw there's a Direct next Saturday and if my Math is correct then it'll be 8 AM my (our? we're in the same time zone, right?) time. Not sure I'll be on-line then. Oh well.



-facepalm- I can't do Math. Seems like the Direct will be at 1 AM my time. _Really_ not sure I'll be on-line then, hahaha.


----------



## Alienfish

Libra said:


> -facepalm- I can't do Math. Seems like the Direct will be at 1 AM my time. _Really_ not sure I'll be on-line then, hahaha.



way off my schedule anyways stupid timezones :[


----------



## Vizionari

I really hope I can make the Direct (since PST is my time zone), unless my family decides to drag me out of the house during that time :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Lol wrong thread


----------



## olivetree123

99% sure I will be at work during this direct, aw.
Never experienced the madness of a restock during a direct I was kinda looking forward to it, aha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yusss bought a birthstone exactly at 12. Celebrating the start of the day by watching Michael's Birthday in The Office


----------



## Javocado

gonna be at work during direct
someone snag me an apple k thx


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> gonna be at work during direct
> someone snag me an apple k thx



i'll snag u 1 m9 i gotchu


----------



## Pokemanz

I can imagine what it's gonna be like when they're released and everyone buys a whole bunch to sell lmao


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Praise the apple.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hate to break it to you, but I'm going to miss out on the direct. Last time there was a direct, the shop was constantly refreshed over. It got crazy, and I want to stay out of the lag. I'll come when the announcement is made.


----------



## piichinu

Paying people to stay offline during restock


----------



## uwuzumakii

What if there was a lollipop collectible during Hallowe'en.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

piimisu said:


> Paying people to stay offline during restock



How much?


----------



## Javocado

piimisu said:


> Paying people to stay offline during restock



hmu with a bag of that loud and I'll stay offline for a month


----------



## Vizionari

piimisu said:


> Paying people to stay offline during restock



If you give me 10k sure


----------



## Alolan_Apples

piimisu said:


> Paying people to stay offline during restock



Sounds like a bribe. I rather stay offline to avoid the lag than to get TBT.


----------



## Lancelot

What time is the direct in the UK?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What time is the direct in the UK?



12:00 AM, June 21st. It said it will take place at 4:00 PM Pacific Time, which is eight hours behind the UK.


----------



## piichinu

im really hoping there wont be an apple collectible... its such an UGLY fruit
but ill still buy it tho $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

them***** a lot of them**********


----------



## Gracelia

i think apples are nice  : ))) .. pears are ugliest


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wait... There's gonna be a direct?!?!?!


----------



## piichinu

oh ****!! looks like i missed it

well i live a busy life........

or did i not miss anything

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait a minute.... today's not the 20th


----------



## Alolan_Apples

piimisu said:


> oh ****!! looks like i missed it
> 
> well i live a busy life........
> 
> or did i not miss anything
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait a minute.... today's not the 20th



You're right. It's not even there yet.


----------



## piichinu

Gracelia said:


> i think apples are nice  : ))) .. pears are ugliest


i agree pears are ugly


----------



## Vizionari

Who's ready for the lag and drama tomorrow


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Who's ready for the lag and drama tomorrow



I kinda changed my mind. I'm going to join the lag and grab a rare collectible. I was lucky last time.


----------



## piichinu

Vizionari said:


> Who's ready for the lag and drama tomorrow


i am!!! im going to cause ALL of it. got my tbt ready


----------



## Pokemanz

Yay I can't wait to not be able to grab one.

Anyone know what time the direct is for Central Time? Cba to do the math lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> Yay I can't wait to not be able to grab one.
> 
> Anyone know what time the direct is for Central Time? Cba to do the math lol



6:00 PM. I've figured that out since the announcement.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> 6:00 PM. I've figured that out since the announcement.



Thanks, didn't really look into it much haha.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Okay, there's a direct tomorrow, that means rare collectibles... Well, I'm broke! Lol!


----------



## spamurai

How come people think there's going to be new collectibles?


----------



## Heyden

spamurai said:


> How come people think there's going to be new collectibles?



they're probably going to restock cake


----------



## cheezyfries

i'm so ready for the lag, jk i'm not. i'm on mobile so trying to snag the new collectible will be so much fun haha, hopefully i'll be able to stay up until then, but with jetlag idk.. do you guys think that the new collectible could be anything but the apple?


----------



## spamurai

cheezyfries said:


> i'm so ready for the lag, jk i'm not. i'm on mobile so trying to snag the new collectible will be so much fun haha, hopefully i'll be able to stay up until then, but with jetlag idk.. do you guys think that the new collectible could be anything but the apple?



What time gmt+1 will this be?


----------



## Libra

spamurai said:


> What time gmt+1 will this be?



If my Math is correct, then for us that would be 1 AM.


----------



## spamurai

Libra said:


> If my Math is correct, then for us that would be 1 AM.



What tonight? :O dayummmm, I'll probably still be out xD


----------



## Pokemanz

spamurai said:


> How come people think there's going to be new collectibles?



It's the E3 hype all over again.


----------



## Justin

Quick heads up that the Shop will be closed sometime before the Direct which includes the ABD.


----------



## aleshapie

SOOO...Justin...does that mean NEW collectibles?!


----------



## Justin

aleshapie said:


> SOOO...Justin...does that mean NEW collectibles?!



What a fantastic question!


----------



## jobby47

I am so excited!


----------



## Vizionari

Luckily I pulled out all my tbt beforehand.


----------



## shinkuzame

Collectible hype, I love seeing everyone get excited.


----------



## Coach

I'm ready! 

(Um is it in like 9 minutes or an hour and 9 minutes or what though because I'm confused lel)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Coach said:


> I'm ready!
> 
> (Um is it in like 9 minutes or an hour and 9 minutes or what though because I'm confused lel)



I think an hour


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> I'm ready!
> 
> (Um is it in like 9 minutes or an hour and 9 minutes or what though because I'm confused lel)



1 hour and 7 minutes according to my time.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Libra said:


> If my Math is correct, then for us that would be 1 AM.



I'm P sure +1 is midnight and +2 is 1am.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Time to refresh the shop icon while everyone else is here


Get dem bottles ready


----------



## Coach

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Time to refresh the shop icon while everyone else is here
> 
> 
> Get dem bottles ready



Where is Zuko we need him


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Coach said:


> Where is Zuko we need him



Is he still active? Haven't seen him around the boards in awhile

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope  rip


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I already have enough TBT to buy items.


----------



## jobby47

Never mind.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm gonna be so poor after this I'm gonna have to sell my Yellow House.

*swarmed by offers*


----------



## Lancelot

Pokemanz said:


> I'm gonna be so poor after this I'm gonna have to sell my Yellow House.
> 
> *swarmed by offers*



Or just give it to me and ill draw you some pictures :->


----------



## Pokemanz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Or just give it to me and ill draw you some pictures :->



With the TBT I could get for it I could buy like a hundred pictures. C:


----------



## Vizionari

Pokemanz said:


> With the TBT I could get for it I could buy like a hundred pictures. C:



I cry every time I can't afford art. ;c


----------



## Lancelot

Pokemanz said:


> With the TBT I could get for it I could buy like a hundred pictures. C:



Im worth a hundred pictures C:


----------



## Vizionari

Also I just realized that the shop's going to open at 4:15, while the Direct's at 4:00 (says so when you click the Shop tab).


----------



## uwuzumakii

I wonder how many people are going to try to buy collectibles to actually collect them or just make profits.


----------



## Heyden

BluePikachu47 said:


> I wonder how many people are going to try to buy collectibles to actually collect them or just make profits.



I only want a Chocolate cake and I'll be happy, but I feel like people will 'scalp' them :/


----------



## Pokemanz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im worth a hundred pictures C:



This is true C:



BluePikachu47 said:


> I wonder how many people are going to try to buy collectibles to actually collect them or just make profits.



Tbh I'm hoping to grab a few to sell for later because collectibles are always what really sells. Not trying to join that group buuuut...


----------



## uwuzumakii

Haydenn said:


> I only want a Chocolate cake and I'll be happy, but I feel like people will 'scalp' them :/



All I need is a chocolate cake and a teal house, if those are restocked.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I would love to get a full set of the houses... pretty sure that's a totally impossible goal, though.


----------



## Vizionari

Hoping to get maybe a peach and a teal house...I really regret selling the one I had before.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Vizionari said:


> Hoping to get maybe a peach and a teal house...I really regret selling the one I had before.



Let's just all hope that the make an apple collectible.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LaBelleFleur said:


> I would love to get a full set of the houses... pretty sure that's a totally impossible goal, though.



It is possible actually. It has to be a direct at like midnight though. I remember the halloween one was at midnight and Pengutango got a full set at once


----------



## jobby47

I hope I can get a yellow house, if that is restocked.


----------



## Vizionari

BluePikachu47 said:


> Let's just all hope that the make an apple collectible.



yeah, that too, I forgot


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hope to get the apple and chocolate cake, then sell to pass the 5-digit mark in TBT Bells.


----------



## Lio Fotia

If there IS an apple, I'm after one of each fruit, and maybe a chocolate cake for my GF <3


----------



## Lancelot

Im just gonna take what I can get...


----------



## jobby47

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im just gonna take what I can get...



Yeah, same.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm hoping to get an apple or 2. If I got enough time, I might grab something else, depending whats left.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

We heard you wanted apples so we stocked durians


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Do you try to add all of the items you want to your cart in one trip? Or do you do one trip for each collectible? This is my first restock, not sure the best way to try and get the collectibles I for sure want...


----------



## Pokemanz

inb4 adding everything to the cart but then it's sold out


----------



## Vizionari

LaBelleFleur said:


> Do you try to add all of the items you want to your cart in one trip? Or do you do one trip for each collectible? This is my first restock, not sure the best way to try and get the collectibles I for sure want...



Definitely try to do it in one trip, people snatch things _fast_.


----------



## Lancelot

Inb4 no restock and jubs is trolling us


----------



## Justin

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Inb4 no restock and jubs is trolling us



Well, nobody ever said there was going to be a restock...


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> Well, nobody ever said there was going to be a restock...



Can we just have regular cakes please


----------



## piichinu

wow, ur 2 sneaky but the shop is under maintenance


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Justin said:


> Well, nobody ever said there was going to be a restock...



If there isn't, you will have one large angry mob on your hands aha...


----------



## Ragdoll

Justin said:


> Well, nobody ever said there was going to be a restock...



why close down shop if no restock???

o i know, ur updating abd and putting back interest system!!


----------



## piichinu

WOW!!! i DO want some toy hammers!!!!! for myself
i hope none of u can afford them


----------



## Lancelot

OOO HAMMERS :O


----------



## Oblivia

Heeey, anyone want to send me enough bells to grab a hammer?  I foolishly forgot to withdraw more from my ABD and would really like to get one if I can.  I'll of course reimburse you after the restock, plus pay a 20 TBT fee for the kind gesture.


----------



## ZetaFunction

O_O WHAT There's gonna be toy hammer collectibles?  That sounds so awesome now we can bash each other's skulls on the forums :'D


----------



## Pokemanz

Interesting. No way I'm buying that hammer though. That's like the rest of my TBT.


----------



## Vizionari

I hope I can get an apple ;v;


----------



## piichinu

im just hoping the hammer doesnt have a grey background... it probably does but ill still buy it


----------



## uwuzumakii

Was NOT excepting the toy hammer at all! Surprises can be quite nice! I am definitely gonna pick one up!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Dagnabbit I wish I had more TBT so I could get one of each of the houses ;_; the prices will probably be higher than before but I'm hoping~


----------



## Coach

I can't wait to see who gets the new collectible line-up with 10 apples


----------



## LaBelleFleur

It seems as though The Last Tree Ghost has hopped online to catch the restock...


----------



## aleshapie

Pokemanz said:


> Interesting. No way I'm buying that hammer though. That's like the rest of my TBT.



Want some help? I gotchoo! You have been so gracious to me in the past.


----------



## tsantsa

holy mother of lag


----------



## Vizionari

I GOT IT WHOOHOO


----------



## piichinu

ha ha ha! i emerge victorious


----------



## kassie

Apple collectible looks pretty cool.


----------



## aleshapie

I gots NO apple...crying!


----------



## Danielkang2

I got nothing lol


----------



## Lancelot

I GOT STUFF YAY FOR ME


----------



## Vizionari

piimisu said:


> ha ha ha! i emerge victorious



niiiice ^^


----------



## Franny

woah nelly, that was harsh. everything sold out so fast


----------



## Danielkang2

I had so many in cart though. ;-;


----------



## tsantsa

holy mother of lag that was crazy -bops y'all heads-


----------



## Pokemanz

I am entirely satisfied right now. The lag was gonna make me scream though. _LOOOOOOOAAAAAADDDDDD..._



aleshapie said:


> Want some help? I gotchoo! You have been so gracious to me in the past.



Lol omg nooo I couldn't accept that from you!! Thanks anyway though. ^-^


----------



## Vizionari

Now I'm poor again haha ; v ;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oh, Justin, thank you very much for making sure they're well behaved apples. I don't want an apple collectible that steals my other collectibles.


----------



## kasane

Cherries are the only thing still in stock lol rip


----------



## zoetrope

I was able to grab a choco cake and a mori.  Woohoo!


----------



## Laudine

Ah shucks, the lag was too bad for me ;_; *defeated sigh*


----------



## Lancelot

Damn I coulda sworn I got an apple.


Ah well... :x


----------



## LaBelleFleur

My cart in the shop says I have a hammer but when I go to check out it's gone... R.I.P.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

My goodness! 7 Apples skeletique!

I got what I wanted! Super happy!


----------



## Gracelia

b> apple lol


----------



## cheezyfries

yay!! i got a peach and two cherries which isnt a lot compared to the apple but i think it's a lot considering i did it with bad wifi and i'm on mobile


----------



## piichinu

im so so so happy that the hammers have the pretty background


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Okay i got what i wanted


----------



## tsantsa

r.i.p my dreams of buying some fancy arts lol


----------



## FireNinja1

I got a peach. Guess I'm happy with that.


----------



## f11

I had some in my cart but they were gone in the end


----------



## lazuli

i am happy boy, yes.
am fine with 1 hammer + apple, somehow grabbed peaches + cherries while i was at it. woop woop

(time 2 fix collectibles)


----------



## jobby47

I didn't get anything.


----------



## ZetaFunction

2 houses and 2 cherries....... that's what lag gets you LOL


----------



## jobby47

Crys said:


> I had some in my cart but they were gone in the end



Same.


----------



## Heyden

Missed out on the Mori :/


----------



## kasane

Got everything I was planning to get except for the の but still pretty happy
Rip 3k Bells


----------



## ZetaFunction

*scratch that I only got 1 cherry; looks like lag got the better of me xD


----------



## LaBelleFleur

How do I get the non-existent collectibles out of my cart? They're just sitting there... taunting me...


----------



## Pokemanz

*starts selling apples for 10k TBT*

Get 'em while they're fresh!


----------



## Lancelot

I coulda got so much more but I spent the first 30 seconds trying to get back out of booker's thing cause I accidently clicked it D:


----------



## Franny

oh man i think i only missed two houses from the entire set. cri


----------



## Vizionari

KitsuneNikki said:


> Got everything I was planning to get except for the の but still pretty happy
> Rip 3k Bells



Same, got what I wanted. all the bells I have left is on the side


----------



## aleshapie

I got 3 hammers...two houses...i WANT an apple...scratch that...I neeeed an apple!


----------



## Coach

I went a bit overboard with the cherries


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Who got the yellow house?


----------



## Witch

Got all i what looking, happy c:


----------



## Vizionari

LaBelleFleur said:


> How do I get the non-existent collectibles out of my cart? They're just sitting there... taunting me...


Click purchase and should be gone.

That happened to me during Halloween


----------



## lazuli

helo am selling prized apple pixel icon, 15k tbt or one NA $40 3DS game, thank u

why didnt i think about the doubutsu houses
or the cakes
haha
ha


----------



## Coach

Also, from what I saw the pink house wasn't restocked this time


----------



## piichinu

if anyone is upset about the apple, remember that they said therell be another apple restocking this week or the next


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit we can't buy download codes anymore


----------



## jobby47

I am so mad, I had the Yellow houses and peaches in my cart, and then nothing.


----------



## kasane

Coach said:


> I went a bit overboard with the cherries


Woah lol XD

if they release perfect fruit collectibles i swear


----------



## Lancelot

piimisu said:


> if anyone is upset about the apple, remember that they said therell be another apple restocking this week or the next



You have like the best lineup omg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Who got the yellow house?


Dat Apple...


----------



## shinkuzame

I really wanted an apple, but hey; I got plenty of cherries


----------



## piichinu

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You have like the best lineup omg


thanks, urs is cute too


----------



## Lancelot

piimisu said:


> thanks, urs is cute too



No es not. I bought nothing in order and its all random and garbagey :x


----------



## ZetaFunction

I wonder how many collectible sales are gonna happen over the next 24 hours......  Especially over apples and toy hammers; I bet the hammas go for 10-50k tbt each xD


----------



## Heyden

Did anyone get a Mori?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Lucanosa said:


> I wonder how many collectible sales are gonna happen over the next 24 hours......  Especially over apples and toy hammers; I bet the hammas go for 10-50k tbt each xD



hammers can't be sold


----------



## Franny

Coach said:


> I went a bit overboard with the cherries



jeez thats alot of cherries


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> hammers can't be sold



That's good, or else it might be worth as much as a white feather or something. Top that with craziness over it, so...


----------



## piichinu

try hiding the cherry + easter egg for now, and try to trade them for older ones later?
@monkey d luffy


----------



## uwuzumakii

I bet apples are going to be rarer than blood diamonds.


----------



## Skyfall

Hey guys, can you guys with the "toy hammer" confirm that it cannot be gifted?  If no, I'm removing it from the guide...


----------



## ZetaFunction

Haydenn said:


> Did anyone get a Mori?



Yassssss



ObeseMudkipz said:


> hammers can't be sold



O_O Seriously?!  That's sad....


----------



## cheezyfries

i had like four apples but then they l disappeared lol. what do you think the prices of the peach and apple'll be? i think the peach will be lowered to 3k or so, with apple going up to idk, at least 10k considering only 33 were sold?


----------



## Justin

Toy Hammers can be gifted. That was an error which is now fixed!


----------



## Coach

I don't know if anyone else noticed, but the mailboxes have also been restocked!

I bought the purple one because purple is awesome


----------



## Franny

hammers can be sold, i have an option to gift on mine.
edit: lol ninja'd by justin


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Toy Hammers can be gifted. That was an error which is now fixed!



Oh ok. Thanks, Jubs.


----------



## r a t

This is the first restock I've been able to catch, I need to save up tbt to be able to buy an apple at the next restock (hopefully I can catch one)~


----------



## Heyden

I had the chance to get an apple and aori but my instincts went straight for the Peach lol


----------



## piichinu

cheezyfries said:


> i had like four apples but then they l disappeared lol. what do you think the prices of the peach and apple'll be? i think the peach will be lowered to 3k or so, with apple going up to idk, at least 10k considering only 33 were sold?


theres gonna be another restock this week or the next so they might sell way more than 33


----------



## Pokemanz

cheezyfries said:


> ...with apple going up to idk, at least 10k considering only 33 were sold?



If they do go for like 10k I will be so happy I grabbed two extra LOL


----------



## lazuli

damn my lineup looks neat
i mean could be cuter
but eh
do i sell extras now or later


----------



## kikiiii

does anyone know if the ど collectible is of the same value as the pink japanese letter one?? i bought 2 of the cyan ones instead of the pink one and now i hate myself


----------



## shinkuzame

I'm totally just gonna hope I get lucky with the restock on apples. I was pretty sure I had one in my cart, but it's a case of the mysteriously disappearing fruit.


----------



## Coach

kikiiii said:


> does anyone know if the ど collectible is of the same value as the pink japanese letter one?? i bought 2 of the cyan ones instead of the pink one and now i hate myself



Pinks weren't restocked this time


----------



## kikiiii

Coach said:


> Pinks weren't restocked this time



omg thank god i thought i missed it lmao thanks for letting me know


----------



## Heyden

kikiiii said:


> omg thank god i thought i missed it lmao thanks for letting me know



so you got the yellow letter..


----------



## kikiiii

Haydenn said:


> so you got the yellow letter..



somehow


----------



## Pokemanz

Now all that's left is the ability to arrange our collectibles...


----------



## Coach

Haydenn said:


> so you got the yellow letter..



Actually, there was 2 yellow letters restocked; Witch got the other one!


----------



## Laudine

*hugs apple and never lets go* thank you Chibiiii ;_;


----------



## Vizionari

I don't know about this lineup, but I'm happy with it for now (since my letters and eggs finally line up).


----------



## Ariel.

You know, it's kind of crappy that collectables come in such low quantities, and they are all bought out by people who just want to resell them at a higher price. I feel like collectables should be sold in higher quantities so that everyone can have a chance... or at least restock more quickly?


----------



## piichinu

is there no giftbox collectible?


----------



## Lancelot

A r i e l said:


> You know, it's kind of crappy that collectables come in such low quantities, and they are all bought out by people who just want to resell them at a higher price. I feel like collectables should be sold in higher quantities so that everyone can have a chance... or at least restock more quickly?



Everytime there is a restock someone always says this after they missed getting anything :x


----------



## kikiiii

Coach said:


> Actually, there was 2 yellow letters restocked; Witch got the other one!



there were seriously only 2?????? wowowow


----------



## Lancelot

Owow I just realised I actually did get a peach. Yaiy


----------



## Ariel.

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Everytime there is a restock someone always says this after they missed getting anything :x



I'm not complaining, in fact I could care less cause all the collectables they restocked I have no interest in. But I mean, have you seen the TBT board? It's all "BUY MY APPLES AND HAMMERS NAO!!!" like seriously? and then the people who actually wanted them are pretty much forced to fight over them with jacked up prices. which doesn't seem very fair.


----------



## piichinu

we should make collectibles not affordable to the masses in order to establish a class system


----------



## shinkuzame

A r i e l said:


> You know, it's kind of crappy that collectables come in such low quantities, and they are all bought out by people who just want to resell them at a higher price. I feel like collectables should be sold in higher quantities so that everyone can have a chance... or at least restock more quickly?



This is usually the case and you're not the first one to have that opinion. At the end of the day, those who are faster win out--it doesn't make it fair, but that's just how the system works. Besides, I'm pretty sure if it's went this long with no change, there's not gonna be one for a good while. Just gotta face the facts that this is just how the market is for the collectibles and if people wanna do that kinda thing, more power to them.


----------



## Zane

i was trying to be salty about not getting apples but now i'm just kicking my own ass for not buying things representative of real money when i had the chance


----------



## Gracelia

Zane said:


> i was trying to be salty about not getting apples but now i'm just kicking my own ass for not buying things representative of real money when i had the chance



i no rite...
RIP


----------



## Blizzard

I missed the apple but snap?..I got the 50 tbt bells!  Thanks for the new collectibles and informative Direct!


----------



## Lancelot

A r i e l said:


> I'm not complaining, in fact I could care less cause all the collectables they restocked I have no interest in. But I mean, have you seen the TBT board? It's all "BUY MY APPLES AND HAMMERS NAO!!!" like seriously? and then the people who actually wanted them are pretty much forced to fight over them with jacked up prices. which doesn't seem very fair.



I didnt say you were complaining.

Also this is the most fair way of doing things. Everyone has the same chance of getting in to the shop and getting collectibles at a restock, it just depends on how fast you are. As well as this once you own a collectable it whould be yours to do with what you with.. I dont really understand how its not fair but ok.. agree to disagree and stuff


----------



## piichinu

Just going to post this here again, I feel really bad for people being cheated out of their tbt when there's just going to be another restock.



Justin said:


> We have plans for an Apple restock at a different time sometime next week as well, so stay tuned for that.


----------



## Danielkang2

I was saving my tbt up to spend all of it on download games. ;-;


----------



## Prabha

Danielkang2 said:


> I was saving my tbt up to spend all of it on download games. ;-;



im so sorry. I spent all of mine before this for games, thank god bless


----------



## Coach

Who got the other purple mailbox? 

Edit:

GG Zane


----------



## shinkuzame

I think them doing away with download codes for BTB was a good thing. The whole situation seemed to be getting out of hand.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is there a reason why nobody wants balloons right now? I'm trying to sell mine, but nobody has interest.


----------



## Heyden

Apple2012 said:


> Is there a reason why nobody wants balloons right now? I'm trying to sell mine, but nobody has interest.



it's expensive tbh, i was offered one for 1.2, but I'd don't have the money anyway


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Haydenn said:


> it's expensive tbh, i was offered one for 1.2, but I'd don't have the money anyway



2,000 TBT isn't bad for a balloon. The collectible guide said that it's one of the suggested prices.


----------



## lazuli

people just dont want balloons
interest died after fair ended, which is why.


----------



## shinkuzame

You don't always have to go by the guide, maybe lower the price a tad and see if anyone bites. Maybe ask 1.8k instead of 2k or hell, try 1.5k. It doesn't hurt to go lower sometimes when an item isn't exactly selling.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I dropped the balloon price, but I'm done bumping for today. I'll get back to bumping tomorrow unless if someone asks for my balloon.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have no use for collectibles now that game codes are banned :c

Time to spend on FR stuff


----------



## Pokemanz

Trying to hit 5k for the apple collectible ugh. I know that's pretty high but you figure the peach goes for 3k and there's almost 200 of those out there...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have no use for collectibles now that game codes are banned :c
> 
> Time to spend on FR stuff



What does that mean? Like you're not going to sell collectibles since that makes TBT obsolete, or what else is there?

I also need other suggestions about the balloon. Something where I can get rid of it for TBT or another collectible worth as much as the balloon. It's not the balloon I don't want. I just want more TBT, and that's the only item I'm willingly to sell.


----------



## shinkuzame

I honestly wouldn't pay more than 2k for an apple at this point since a restock is gonna be upon us so soon, but that's just my thinking.


----------



## aleshapie

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have no use for collectibles now that game codes are banned :c
> 
> Time to spend on FR stuff



Said the peep with HALF of the 33 apples sold...


LOL


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

aleshapie said:


> Said the peep with HALF of the 33 apples sold...
> 
> 
> LOL


1 was bought by me and the others were gifts xD


----------



## aleshapie

ObeseMudkipz said:


> 1 was bought by me and the others were gifts xD



Im just jiving you...


----------



## Zulehan

Forgot all about the restock because of that hype final boss on _Splatoon_, heh.


----------



## p e p p e r

it's a bummer you can't trade for game codes anymore... 

TBT bells won't be as valuable or coveted anymore


----------



## Alolan_Apples

p e p p e r said:


> it's a bummer you can't trade for game codes anymore...
> 
> TBT bells won't be as valuable or coveted anymore



People would still want collectibles.


----------



## Javocado

someone hook it up with some new steez
ya boy was on the clock ya feel


----------



## Danielkang2

I literally only wanted tbt for download games but I waited too long. Dangg


----------



## Heyden

I only collected collectables to see them to get TBT for Smash DLC :/ too bad now


----------



## Danielkang2

I understand that the mods didn't want the belltreeforums or tbt having any monetary value at all. They did have value as download codes for a long while and some people spent cold hard cash to get tbt in order to get download codes. Now they are all worthless.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So much for getting the hyrule warriors legends version


----------



## Danielkang2

I sold many of my download codes that I didn't want believing that I would be able to buy titles I wanted with the currency I got.


----------



## Yatogami

Danielkang2 said:


> I understand that the mods didn't want the belltreeforums or tbt having any monetary value at all. They did have value as download codes for a long while and some people spent cold hard cash to get tbt in order to get download codes. Now they are all worthless.



Sadly, I agree.
I honestly don't know what to do with them any more.


----------



## Franny

i only collected tbt for download codes
rest in pieces


----------



## Danielkang2

They really should rethink this rule and at least unban the digital side of it. I undertstand how physical items can become a problem. You can't just take away the value of a currency.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't know what to say here. With in-game items becoming worthless and game codes and other stuff like that becoming forbidden, I don't know what would happen to the collectible prices. Maybe they'll go up due to increase in supply over the few items we can spend on now, or decrease because collectibles are losing value. What do you think will happen?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Danielkang2 said:


> They really should rethink this rule and at least unban the digital side of it. I undertstand how physical items can become a problem. You can't just take away the value of a currency.



Oh yea I found it ridiculous when people where buying physical copies and real items like toys


----------



## p e p p e r

Sucre said:


> i only collected tbt for download codes
> rest in pieces



wonder if there's any chance they'll change it again... I feel like they'll be a drop in active users now


----------



## Danielkang2

It's like you buying giftcards with money and now the giftcards have no value. You can't do that. It's just wrong...

- - - Post Merge - - -

It may sound funny that virtual currency on a animal crossing forum losing value is a big deal but it is.


----------



## Franny

p e p p e r said:


> wonder if there's any chance they'll change it again... I feel like they'll be a drop in active users now



i sure hope they change it :/ it's a shame
for now i'll just hoard tbt and hope it does change, if not then blow it on collectables and cry


----------



## piichinu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh yea I found it ridiculous when people where buying physical copies and real items like toys


a furby is always a reasonable purchase


----------



## shinkuzame

BTB was never something they wanted to be used for things that had REAL life monetary value. It doesn't matter if it is in a physical sense or digital--both still have to use real life cash to buy before being traded away for BTB. I don't blame them for cutting it out, but hey. It does suck for those who were getting their games this way.


----------



## Danielkang2

This is crazy. I know members who spent hundreds of dollars getting tbt and suddenly one day you take away the value of the currency some people spent great money getting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

p e p p e r said:


> I feel like they'll be a drop in active users now



I hope that doesn't happen. I don't want the TBT community to shrink.


----------



## Franny

Apple2012 said:


> I hope that doesn't happen. I don't want the TBT community to shrink.



i feel like it already is, and has been though
hopefully this doesnt cause it to go even further


----------



## Danielkang2

I know it wasn't what mods intended BUT it did turn into a currency that had value, which people were willing to spend real cash on. As you always could get a download game you could also get with money. Usually cheaper. Now it's all worthless. Absolutely worthless. This isn't a matter of losing a virtual currency but physical cold hard cash.


----------



## Franny

Danielkang2 said:


> I know it wasn't what mods intended BUT it did turn into a currency that had value, which people were willing to spend real cash on. As you always could get a download game you could also get with money. Usually cheaper. Now it's all worthless. Absolutely worthless. This isn't a matter of losing a virtual currency but physical cold hard cash.



it's not worthless entirely. you can still get in game things and art, and art is pretty good too.


----------



## piichinu

mostly im just upset about dlc nd stuff, it's relatively cheap and easy to get with tbt if you dont have time to go to the store to get an eshop card


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sucre said:


> i feel like it already is, and has been though
> hopefully this doesnt cause it to go even further



Well we already lost a few members last spring due to other members being so rude. Thankfully, due to the rule change, that might slow down the process where TBT community falls apart.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

piimisu said:


> a furby is always a reasonable purchase



Oh no not that. I remember seeing someone else buying a toy or something along the lines of it

I actually liked furbies when I was younger so that thread brought back a bunch of memories


----------



## kassie

The new rule is silly. I hope the staff reconsiders.


----------



## lizardon

just got online, everything is gone..


----------



## Danielkang2

They let it turn into a currency. If they chose to let download codes be bought for money it should have either stayed that way or not been like that in the first place. It's turned into a problem because when download codes were permitted to purchase people found value in the currency and spent money in it believing they could at any time get a download code which could be also bought with money. Ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> it's not worthless entirely. you can still get in game things and art, and art is pretty good too.


But almost no people spent money on a currency to buy art. It doesn't have the same value as we put into it. Download games did.


----------



## piichinu

i think a lot of people were expecting staff to become more lenient with this stuff but it turned out the opposite so it's kind of surprising 

wait a minute though... doesnt art have monetary value. or some of it


----------



## Danielkang2

Mods, please think over this and reconsider it's just not fair for some people.


----------



## gnoixaim

Okay, so -

ya'll get mad when ya get scammed because "no rules are in place for real life currency trades" and now ya'll get mad when mods fix the rules for you..... ???

rip mods ;*(


----------



## Franny

Danielkang2 said:


> They let it turn into a currency. If they chose to let download codes be bought for money it should have either stayed that way or not been like that in the first place. It's turned into a problem because when download codes were permitted to purchase people found value in the currency and spent money in it believing they could at any time get a download code which could be also bought with money. Ugh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> But almost no people spent money on a currency to buy art. It doesn't have the same value as we put into it. Download games did.



ok we understand you're upset but you seem to be posting quite an awful lot. dont mean to sound rude or anything, but it isn't entirely the end of the world. there are other options and im sure the mods will reconsider because of the feedback they have gotten, and because they were allowed before. only time will tell, there's not a huge reason to be upset.


----------



## Danielkang2

gnoixaim said:


> Okay, so -
> 
> ya'll get mad when ya get scammed because "no rules are in place for real life currency trades" and now ya'll get mad when mods fix the rules for you..... ???
> 
> rip mods ;*(


No these are completely different things. It's not a rule, it's pretty much a restriction.


----------



## shinkuzame

Danielkang2 said:


> I know it wasn't what mods intended BUT it did turn into a currency that had value, which people were willing to spend real cash on. As you always could get a download game you could also get with money. Usually cheaper. Now it's all worthless. Absolutely worthless. This isn't a matter of losing a virtual currency but physical cold hard cash.



Chill, it's not the end of the world. I know it sucks, but hey, what can you do but learn to accept the change and go about getting your games the way that most people do. If people were willing, more power to them--but I'm pretty sure that they should have known they were taking a risk when you start relying on a FORUM based currency.


----------



## Toot

Aww poo. I missed the apples. Lol what are the correction things for?


----------



## piichinu

GodToot said:


> Aww poo. I missed the apples. Lol what are the correction things for?


if you send bells/collectibles to the wrong person, you go to inventory, then find the corrections > configure > type the info and a mo-- i mean """"booker"""" will look into it and fix the problem


----------



## lizardon

i missed everything..


----------



## Franny

lizardon said:


> i missed everything..



it's ok, alot of people did
but hey, maybe next time you'll be there 
whenever "next time" is idk


----------



## lizardon

Sucre said:


> it's ok, alot of people did
> but hey, maybe next time you'll be there
> whenever "next time" is idk



next time? it would be after long time... 
anyway, continue diving... haven't checked the forum for few weeks..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Most active this has been in awhile. I can imagine people selling them through pms


----------



## Franny

Danielkang2 said:


> No these are completely different things. It's not a rule, it's pretty much a restriction.



restrictions are sometimes what "rules" are. they *restrict* people from doing things theyre not supposed to or what theyre not allowed to do
:V


----------



## shinkuzame

lizardon said:


> next time? it would be after long time...
> anyway, continue diving... haven't checked the forum for few weeks..


A restock on apples should happen sometime this week I've heard, so maybe you'll get something out of that? c:


----------



## lizardon

if you want to sell the hammer or apple, please pm me, no crazy price thanks, i don't have too much TBT left..

- - - Post Merge - - -



shinkuzame said:


> A restock on apples should happen sometime this week I've heard, so maybe you'll get something out of that? c:



oh thanks, but i don't really have time to get online..


----------



## Franny

does anyone know if theyre gonna be restocking the hammer too or is it just apples


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sucre said:


> does anyone know if theyre gonna be restocking the hammer too or is it just apples


From the direct, it appears to be just the apple.


----------



## Franny

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> From the direct, it appears to be just the apple.



darn :c thank you!!


----------



## Toot

That hammer is expensive as hell. I couldn't afford it even if I had enough bells to buy it. Lel.


----------



## Vizionari

GodToot said:


> That hammer is expensive as hell. I couldn't afford it even if I had enough bells to buy it. Lel.



Same :c

Anyone want to buy me a hammer? lol


----------



## piichinu

Vizionari said:


> Same :c
> 
> Anyone want to buy me a hammer? lol


ill buy it for u in exchange for 15000 tbt in the next restock


----------



## Justin

It's probably worth mentioning that, at least at this time*, we don't have any intentions of starting witch hunts and hunting down people with the ban hammer in hand for trading these items in PMs or whatnot. We know that we can't 100% stop these kind of trades, but we're not going to promote/encourage it anymore either or allow threads to advertise it publicly on the forum. It will be handled in a similar way as to how we handle duping and power-saving, or how some people have traded with $$$ or gift cards in the past privately against the rules. Of course, you also won't be eligible for our assistance with possible scams if you are conducting an illegal trade either.

If the value of the currency goes down because of this, that's okay with us. As some others have already said, we never intended for the currency to be considered this valuable. I remember some of my friends on here who have been around for years texting me in astonishment of how crazy it was when people first started buying games for bells. It literally blew our minds that anyone would trade TBT Bells for anything with actual value.

I don't think anyone who really truly values our community is going to leave over disallowing the purchase of games for bells.

_*I can't see this changing personally, but anything can change, and I don't want this to be taken to be used years later as a 100% guarantee and endorsement that it's okay and we will never ever do anything._


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think one thing I find fair about this rule is that we can stop selling real life prized posessions over pixels. It's pretty ridiculous to trade virtual items for real stuff. I'm pretty neutral over the game codes and DLC codes though.


----------



## Javocado

you guys are worse than amiibo scalpers with your sidebars all decked out imo
square up fam


----------



## Red Cat

TBT is basically virtual Monopoly money. It isn't supposed to be worth anything. Hopefully this change will help level the playing field for all members of the community and discourage TBT and collectible hoarding which is bad for the community.

Yay! My 777th post! Today is my lucky day! Too bad there are only 26 minutes of today left for me


----------



## Danielkang2

They are pixels that used to have value. Who knew bitcoin would be worth so much? Like paper money has value equal to extremely important prized possessions even if it's paper. I already stated my opinion in this thread and I'm not going to elaborate much further but I really hope this rule is revised or at least considered revision as it affects too many people negatively.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Red Cat said:


> TBT is basically virtual Monopoly money. It isn't supposed to be worth anything. Hopefully this change will help level the playing field for all members of the community and discourage TBT and collectible hoarding which is bad for the community.
> 
> Yay! My 777th post! Today is my lucky day! Too bad there are only 26 minutes of today left for me



Although I agree that hoarding TBT and collectibles are bad, those who have a lot of TBT worked hard to own it. They're probably hoarding it because there is nothing they can find that they want to spend their TBT with. As for collectible hoarders, they can own as much as they want. Sharing is caring, but forcing people to give away assets isn't nice.

TBT works like American society. There are some people who are rich and greedy, as they don't want to share. As there are poor people who are willingly to share and are charitable. It's both the one way and the other way around. TBT is the same.


----------



## Javocado

Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



LMFAO!!!!


----------



## lizardon

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



i agreed haha, and nice to see you again after long time..


----------



## uwuzumakii

Maybe since they dropped the exchange of game codes, the rate of BTB will lower. Then again, they did introduce hammers and apples, so those will still be quite pricey.


----------



## Red Cat

Apple2012 said:


> Although I agree that hoarding TBT and collectibles are bad, those who have a lot of TBT worked hard to own it. They're probably hoarding it because there is nothing they can find that they want to spend their TBT with. As for collectible hoarders, they can own as much as they want. Sharing is caring, but forcing people to give away assets isn't nice.
> 
> TBT works like American society. There are some people who are rich and greedy, as they don't want to share. As there are poor people who are willingly to share and are charitable. It's both the one way and the other way around. TBT is the same.



Some people don't work hard to earn it though. Some people sell duped or hacked items for TBT. Some people buy collectibles just to re-sell them for insane mark ups. If there is nothing of real world value to buy with TBT, it discourages these kinds of behaviors and gives people who want to use TBT to trade in-game items a more fair chance. TBT does work like American society, but no one said it should be run like that. We're talking about a game here. We want nice and charitable people on this site, not greedy people who want to exploit the system to get free stuff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

p e p p e r said:


> LMFAO!!!!



Somebody already said that nine months ago. It wasn't until Easter when he started copying and pasting.

Yeah, greed isn't nice, but those are virtual items. I say those people in America who are greedy and won't share with the poor should be forced to share. But on TBT, it's not nice to force one member to give up his/her collectibles to another member. Virtual items aren't necessary.


----------



## Gracelia

apple prices are all over.. is there a range for them? :,0


----------



## Heyden

Next time make a it limited to 1 of each item or something

this is like Amiibo I swear to god,


----------



## p e p p e r

Apple2012 said:


> Somebody already said that nine months ago. It wasn't until Easter when he started copying and pasting.
> 
> Yeah, greed isn't nice, but those are virtual items. I say those people in America who are greedy and won't share with the poor should be forced to share. But on TBT, it's not nice to force one member to give up his/her collectibles to another member. Virtual items aren't necessary.


yes i know someone else said this. it's freakin funny that he's posting it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Red Cat said:


> Some people don't work hard to earn it though. Some people sell duped or hacked items for TBT. Some people buy collectibles just to re-sell them for insane mark ups. If there is nothing of real world value to buy with TBT, it discourages these kinds of behaviors and gives people who want to use TBT to trade in-game items a more fair chance. TBT does work like American society, but no one said it should be run like that. We're talking about a game here. We want nice and charitable people on this site, not greedy people who want to exploit the system to get free stuff.



Yeah, that's true, but we take greed in reality much more seriously. We try making donations too. We also try to work against corporate greed, union greed, and other forms of greediness in real life.

We would discourage members here from being greedy too, but some collectible hoarders aren't being greedy at all. They're just collectors or someone who's trying to decorate their sidebar the way they want it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> yes i know someone else said this. it's freakin funny that he's posting it



Yeah, thus some members on this site accuse him of "copyright protection" for using that exact same post over and over again.

By the way, the chibi in your sig looks really pretty.


----------



## Javocado

"some members" aka you and only you lol

it's just a quote and they are just pixels chillax






but can't use these pixels to get hella dank games and amiibo anymore rip me


----------



## p e p p e r

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, thus some members on this site accuse him of "copyright protection" for using that exact same post over and over again.
> 
> By the way, the chibi in your sig looks really pretty.



thank you!  the lovely peoyne painted it for me (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> "some members" aka you and only you lol
> 
> it's just a quote and they are just pixels chillax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but can't use these pixels to get hella dank games and amiibo anymore rip me



The copyright protection thing is a joke. We like to have fun too.


----------



## Heyden

Javocado said:


> "some members" aka you and only you lol
> 
> it's just a quote and they are just pixels chillax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but can't use these pixels to get hella dank games and amiibo anymore rip me



People sold Amiibo for TBT?


----------



## Red Cat

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, that's true, but we take greed in reality much more seriously. We try making donations too. We also try to work against corporate greed, union greed, and other forms of greediness in real life.
> 
> We would discourage members here from being greedy too, but some collectible hoarders aren't being greedy at all. They're just collectors or someone who's trying to decorate their sidebar the way they want it.



Yeah, the people who bought several apples and then put up selling threads for them a few minutes later originally wanted those apples to decorate their sidebar, but then changed their mind 5 seconds later and decided to sell them instead. I personally think the whole concept of limited collectibles to decorate your sidebar is pretty dumb, and I think it is really sad that the mods here encourage the creation of a "class system" on this forum when the whole point of Animal Crossing New Leaf is to create an ideal society where people don't have to worry about the problems that occur in real life.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just made some quick btb. Time to spend it on FR


----------



## Javocado

Apple2012 said:


> The copyright protection thing is a joke. We like to have fun too.







petition for dwayne the rock johnson collectible begins now


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Didn't know the tbt leaderboards wasthat high .-. Thought I'd be near the bottom xD


----------



## kikiiii

waitin for a banana collectible pls


----------



## olivetree123

i posted a few days ago about how i was probably gonna be at work but then i never got called in today.....
.......and i forgot about the restock.
how bout them apples /ba dum tss

i'll have to be on my toes for these random apple restocks now hhh.
the hammers look really nice but i'm pretty low on tbt regardless so i wouldnt have been able to snag one anyway

kinda sad about the no physical items/codes trading, i was always planning to eventually see if i could save up and grab a few game codes. ah well, it's probably for the better it's discouraged anyways. :0


----------



## Skyfall

So, was actually here for the restock... And the lag was so bad for me!  I had one apple in cart but by the time I got the "confirm" page, it was gone.  Ugggggggggh!  So frustrating.  

Well congrats to those who scored some.  

All I can hope for now is the random restocks where not a lot of peeps are looking at the shop, lol


----------



## piichinu

when r  the hammers getting restocked i dont have enough


----------



## Pokemanz

Why is everyone assuming that the next apple stock is gonna be a huge one that'll swarm TBT with 'em? They're most likely going to be rarer than the peach, which goes for like 3k, and there's a whole mess of those everywhere. And need I bring up the chocolate cake? Basically explaining the high apple prices.



piimisu said:


> when r  the hammers getting restocked i dont have enough



U HAV PLENTY


----------



## Skyfall

I think I will try to get the apple, just to complete my fruit collection.  I am on the fence about the hammer, though.  I have never been one to get something just because its rare, personal aesthetics always is the most important.  There are times i look at it and think, thats cute, and other minutes when i think, meh.  So, still undecided.

Its a very interesting experiment that they are doing.  A super expensive collectible.


----------



## piichinu

Pokemanz said:


> Why is everyone assuming that the next apple stock is gonna be a huge one that'll swarm TBT with 'em? They're most likely going to be rarer than the peach, which goes for like 3k, and there's a whole mess of those everywhere. And need I bring up the chocolate cake? Basically explaining the high apple prices.
> 
> 
> 
> U HAV PLENTY


I WANT 20


----------



## Skyfall

On a completely different note, i hope they keep going on the fruit.  Like all the island fruits would be so cool.  Durians!  Coconuts, all of it. (there was hint previously they were considering it, so that would be cool)


----------



## Forek

piimisu said:


> I WANT 20



Yeah, just in case one breaks trying to put a picture frame holder on a wall, you still have 19 more!


----------



## Ayaya

Waiting for a lemon collectible!


----------



## Forek

How old are those?


----------



## spamurai

What a surprise... I missed the restock -_- ;_;


----------



## Kenshingumi

What restock?


----------



## spamurai

Kenshingumi said:


> What restock?



Apples, hammers and the yellow house were restocked in the shop... but they're all gone >.<


----------



## Forek

RIGHT NOW??? Dude


----------



## matt

These collectables are worse than amiibo


----------



## Forek

Never mind, *shoos away post* i didnt know the yellow houses were there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> These collectables are worse than amiibo



How?


----------



## spamurai

Yeh, it must of happened last night... I always keep an eye on the Yellow Houses... 2 were restocked... Someone probably got both of them


----------



## Heyden

spamurai said:


> Yeh, it must of happened last night... I always keep an eye on the Yellow Houses... 2 were restocked... Someone probably got both of them



nah, two people got one each


----------



## Lancelot

spamurai said:


> Yeh, it must of happened last night... I always keep an eye on the Yellow Houses... 2 were restocked... Someone probably got both of them



We all knew there was gonna be a restock, there was a thread that told us that a direct was going to happen..


----------



## piichinu

I cant see your post due to lag. is there a quick/easy fix for this? happens to me on other threads too


----------



## p e p p e r

does anyone know how many of each item where restocked?  i saw someone mentioned 2 yellow houses were available, what about the rest? like peach, chocolate cake, cherry and the other houses


----------



## Coach

p e p p e r said:


> does anyone know how many of each item where restocked?  i saw someone mentioned 2 yellow houses were available, what about the rest? like peach, chocolate cake, cherry and the other houses



There were 20 choco cakes, and I think 50 or 60 cherries


----------



## Alolan_Apples

piimisu said:


> I WANT 20



You already have enough. You don't need more.

Even if I said that we shouldn't force people to give up collectibles to share, I don't agree that one should be allowed to buy all of the collectibles and not share with anyone. Sharing is caring, and if you already have like five or ten of one item, let the others get a chance to buy one from the shop.


----------



## piichinu

Apple2012 said:


> You already have enough. You don't need more.
> 
> Even if I said that we shouldn't force people to give up collectibles to share, I don't agree that one should be allowed to buy all of the collectibles and not share with anyone. Sharing is caring, and if you already have like five or ten of one item, let the others get a chance to buy one from the shop.



I said want, not need. And on the topic of "needing," other people don't need collectibles either so I dont rly have to share/"let others get a chance." But that's your logic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> Yeah, just in case one breaks trying to put a picture frame holder on a wall, you still have 19 more!


it's my fave item pls


----------



## shinkuzame

You can't really tell a person they have plenty and expect them to actually just give up. Sure those who don't get the collectible they are seeking might feel a little salty towards someone with duplicates but at the end of the day everyone had a fair chance to quickly get what they are after.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

shinkuzame said:


> You can't really tell a person they have plenty and expect them to actually just give up. Sure those who don't get the collectible they are seeking might feel a little salty towards someone with duplicates but at the end of the day everyone had a fair chance to quickly get what they are after.



To prove my point:

- Other members shouldn't force others to give up their collectibles, even if they have a lot and are unwillingly to sell.
- When people need to share, it means they should let the other members buy the items from the shop (not the marketplace) too.

Besides that, we can have as many collectibles as we want.

And where's Sheniqua? We need to tell her that we took all of the apples and hammers before she could get some.


----------



## shinkuzame

Most people are out for themselves, I'm afraid. So hoarding is always sorta gonna be a thing...there's not really a way around it.


----------



## piichinu

I mean if you think about it there were 24 hammers left after I bought mine. And most couldn't afford them anyway


----------



## Franny

i think it's like going to a store. sometimes you only buy what you need, but you also buy what you want, and however much you want. most of the times it's not a huge amount but sometimes you buy multiple of one thing because you want it (i.e i want chocolate, i only NEED one but i WANT six, so i grab six chocolate bars.) of course the store will eventually put the item back in stock while bell tree takes a while to restock but it also makes the value of the collectable go up. plus, as said above, hoarding will be a thing. people are usually looking to complete what they want, whether it be a line up or such, and in the heat of a re-stock theyre not gonna care about "sharing" or equal chance. 

i think it's also more of a "first come first serve" thing

at least thats how i view it. feel free to disagree :s


----------



## Skyfall

Putting it on here too, if you have the weird doll and you actually paid for it, would you pm me and let me know what you paid for it and when?  Only if you are comfortable sharing, of course.  Trying to complete the guide.  Thx!


----------



## Vizionari

p e p p e r said:


> does anyone know how many of each item where restocked?  i saw someone mentioned 2 yellow houses were available, what about the rest? like peach, chocolate cake, cherry and the other houses



20 choco cakes, 40 peaches, maybe 50 cherries, don't really know about the rest :x


----------



## p e p p e r

Coach said:


> There were 20 choco cakes, and I think 50 or 60 cherries



thanks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> 20 choco cakes, 40 peaches, maybe 50 cherries, don't really know about the rest :x



30 hammers and 33 apples.


----------



## p e p p e r

Vizionari said:


> 20 choco cakes, 40 peaches, maybe 50 cherries, don't really know about the rest :x



thanks for the info


----------



## Forek

Even though i was there really early it still went gone. D:


----------



## Lancelot

Im I still allowed to  buy fr treasure for btb?


----------



## shinkuzame

Sometimes it's a matter of over clicking as well. Like with the cherries, I didn't mean to click 11, I wanted more like 3...that kind of thing has happened in the past to different people I know. Thus why the others are being sold and have been given away.


----------



## Franny

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im I still allowed to  buy fr treasure for btb?



i assume because people are still buying dA points then you'd be able to buy FR treasure? a mod might need to confirm that tho


----------



## Kenshingumi

Anybody else have a 2013 Pinwheel from Justin? I wanna know.


----------



## Labrontheowl

This isn't about the restocks, but I was leaving a wifi rating and I had a glitch happen to me for the first time. 



Spoiler: here's a picture







It involved collectibles so I assumed it could go here.


----------



## Justin

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im I still allowed to  buy fr treasure for btb?



What is that?


----------



## Vizionari

Labrontheowl said:


> This isn't about the restocks, but I was leaving a wifi rating and I had a glitch happen to me for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's a picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118880
> 
> 
> It involved collectibles so I assumed it could go here.



That happens sometimes, I'm on an iPad too and that happens a lot. I think it has something to do with iOS 8 and it bugs a lot with the site. Nothing to worry about though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Justin said:


> What is that?



Flight Rising


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> That happens sometimes, I'm on an iPad too and that happens a lot. I think it has something to do with iOS 8 and it bugs a lot with the site. Nothing to worry about though.



I do not like those picture bugs. One time, it shown Coach having your avatar. I don't have the picture, but I can clearly remember.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I do not like those picture bugs. One time, it shown Coach having your avatar. I don't have the picture, but I can clearly remember.



Right now, it's showing your apple as a Stitches's avatar  It's bugging me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Right now, it's showing your apple as a Stitches's avatar  It's bugging me.



You can hard refresh it.

It'll be funny if someone changed their avatar to a black box with the word "censored" on it, and the iOS 8 bug censors one of the collectibles with that "censored" avatar.


----------



## Forek

Im getting anime guys all over the website.


----------



## piichinu

Crown collectible PLS


----------



## spamurai

piimisu said:


> Crown collectible PLS



Did you buy all the hammers? :/


----------



## piichinu

spamurai said:


> Did you buy all the hammers? :/


6 isn't all of them. Im getting sick of people ":/"ing me.


----------



## Javocado

piimisu said:


> 6 isn't all of them. Im getting sick of people ":/"ing me.



That's an awful lot of hammers ;/


----------



## Lancelot

Javocado said:


> That's an awful lot of hammers ;/



 I agree, I think she bought too many :/


----------



## gnoixaim

piimisu said:


> 6 isn't all of them. Im getting sick of people ":/"ing me.



LOL, haters gonna hate. Don't let the salty people get to you : )


----------



## piichinu

Javocado said:


> That's an awful lot of hammers ;/





Monkey D Luffy said:


> I agree, I think she bought too many :/


Omg pls stop bullying me!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> LOL, haters gonna hate. Don't let the salty people get to you : )


Ikr!!Q! talyor swfet told me


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, haters gonna hate. Don't let the salty people get to you : )



did you buy all the blue candies :/


----------



## piichinu

Zane said:


> did you buy all the blue candies :/


How many pokeballs are u hogging? :/ are those three whole birthstones? :/


----------



## gnoixaim

piimisu said:


> Ikr!!Q! talyor swfet told me



yas, taylor.



Zane said:


> did you buy all the blue candies :/



I'll sell u one for 10k  or u can pm me with your offer /byeeee/


----------



## Javocado

piimisu said:


> 6 isn't all of them. Im getting sick of people ":/"ing me.



Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to be given new collectibles like cake and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see people cover my sidebar with the same Items. Some of us dont like helping others on here and dont do NICE things, Greed is NICE.


----------



## Javocado

Double post boo


----------



## spamurai

Yeh... I'm not salty... I just think it's plain greedy to have 6 out of the 30 or whatever hammers were released... especially with the amount of users this forum has... and the timezones it covers... You have 1/5 of those collectibles.. lol

I can't be on this site 24/7 and the restocks are 1:00am for me pretty much every time... So I always miss them...
Then to see people having a whole load of them when some people can't even have 1... is just annoying.

Also, it's hardly bullying... People are just expressing their opinion...


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> I'll sell u one for 10k  or u can pm me with your offer /byeeee/



I'm PM'ing you my location cuz we're fighting



spamurai said:


> Yeh... I'm not salty... I just think it's plain greedy to have 6 out of the 30 or whatever hammers were released... especially with the amount of users this forum has... and the timezones it covers... You have 1/5 of those collectibles.. lol
> 
> I can't be on this site 24/7 and the restocks are 1:00am for me pretty much every time... So I always miss them...
> Then to see people having a whole load of them when some people can't even have 1... is just annoying.
> 
> Also, it's hardly bullying... People are just expressing their opinion...


----------



## piichinu

spamurai said:


> Yeh... I'm not salty... I just think it's plain greedy to have 6 out of the 30 or whatever hammers were released... especially with the amount of users this forum has... and the timezones it covers... You have 1/5 of those collectibles.. lol
> 
> I can't be on this site 24/7 and the restocks are 1:00am for me pretty much every time... So I always miss them...
> Then to see people having a whole load of them when some people can't even have 1... is just annoying.
> 
> Also, it's hardly bullying... People are just expressing their opinion...


theyre kidding

& if i didnt have those 6 hammers would u have one right now? no. so evaluate urself

i could sell u one for 10 low payments of 5k tbt.........


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> I'm PM'ing you my location cuz we're fighting



I have already tracked your IP location, so don't worry bby 8)

and that pic, omfg brb dying


----------



## piichinu

there should be a salt collectible. like a salt shaker. and make the stock ~5, so almost nobody gets it


----------



## spamurai

piimisu said:


> theyre kidding
> 
> *& if i didnt have those 6 hammers would u have one right now? no. so evaluate urself*
> 
> i could sell u one for 10 low payments of 5k tbt.........



Haha. 
I've never once said I wanted one. I'm only looking out for the yellow house and have been since the beginning.
I'm just saying you look greedy. I'm entitled to that opinion.
The fact you're defensive is hilarious. I think you're the one who should evaluate yourself (and learn to spell).


----------



## Lancelot

spamurai said:


> Haha.
> I've never once said I wanted one. I'm only looking out for the yellow house and have been since the beginning.
> I'm just saying you look greedy. I'm entitled to that opinion.
> The fact you're defensive is hilarious. I think you're the one who should evaluate yourself (and learn to spell).



Clam down fam


----------



## spamurai

What is with people calling me and others salty...
Noone is salty.


----------



## piichinu

spamurai said:


> Haha.
> I've never once said I wanted one. I'm only looking out for the yellow house and have been since the beginning.
> I'm just saying you look greedy. I'm entitled to that opinion.
> The fact you're defensive is hilarious. I think you're the one who should evaluate yourself (and learn to spell).


bruh if you think i cant spell "you" and "yourself" then i dont know what to tell you.... lmao (and please never turn to someone's spelling in a conversation, it doesnt make you look too good)
not sure how i look greedy, plenty of people have multiple collectibles of the same kind. + i worked really hard to save up my tbt and buy this stuff. theyre called collectibles because you collect them. im not even scalping, chill
the fact that youre so salty is hilarious too

& i dont even have a yellow letter, why dont you go yell at someone who does pls
maybe i should buy 10 yellow letters and then discard them just 4 fun times


----------



## spamurai

piimisu said:


> bruh if you think i cant spell "you" and "yourself" then i dont know what to tell you.... lmao (and please never turn to someone's spelling in a conversation, it doesnt make you look too good)
> not sure how i look greedy, plenty of people have multiple collectibles of the same kind. + i worked really hard to save up my tbt and buy this stuff. theyre called collectibles because you collect them. im not even scalping, chill
> the fact that youre so salty is hilarious too
> 
> & i dont even have a yellow letter, why dont you go yell at someone who does pls
> maybe i should buy 10 yellow letters and then discard them just 4 fun times



Clearly I'm not salty. Salty is nothing more than internet slang for bitterness and jealously and I'm neither...
So how do you come to that conclusion?

Secondly, I'm not even targeting you nor have I said you have a yellow letter...?
All but my first post have been speaking generically about anyone hoarding collectibles.

It's greedy because people who would like only one, can't because a handful of people grab multiple collectibles...

How does it "not make me look good"?
Because I highlighted your bad grammar, ridiculous internet slang and text spelling?


----------



## piichinu

spamurai said:


> Clearly I'm not salty. Salty is nothing more than internet slang for bitterness and jealously and I'm neither...
> So how do you come to that conclusion?
> 
> Secondly, I'm not even targeting you nor have I said you have a yellow letter...?
> All but my first post have been speaking generically about anyone hoarding collectibles.
> 
> It's greedy because people who would like only one, can't because a handful of people grab multiple collectibles...
> 
> How does it "not make me look good"?
> Because I highlighted your bad grammar, ridiculous internet slang and text spelling?


God forbid I use internet slang on the INTERNET. And you've made a few spelling mistakes yourself but I'm not pointing those out, am I? Clearly, you're extremely bitter, upset, and both envious and jealous. Don't even bother denying it. You were targeting me and it was really obvious especially since you've been known to go on about "greed" and then you decide to quote my post and ask if I bought *all* the hammers. You couldn't understand some things I was joking about in the post before the other post, so I'm not even going to bother here. There's no point in trying to make you understand because you won't. Goodbye and good luck with your yellow letter. Maybe if you had a little less attitude people would be nicer and help you out.

Just in case you missed it: Bye.


----------



## Lancelot

Can ya stop arguing now. No one cares that much. Take a chill pill, the both of you.


----------



## spamurai

I don't have an attitude and I'd know if I was jealous and/or envious...
I always help people out and I'm nice; I compile lists, photos, news, hold giveaways, help people who have lost their towns, make signatures for free, develop apps for the community for free...?
I merely highlighted that you had them then you came at me so I did the same.
Excuse me for stating the obvious and correcting you.
Goodbye haha.


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to be given new collectibles like cake and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see people cover my sidebar with the same Items. Some of us dont like helping others on here and dont do NICE things, Greed is NICE.



omfg! lol... changing it up


----------



## Hyoshido

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Can ya stop arguing now. No one cares that much. Take a chill pill, the both of you.


Silly for you to say, considering you contributed toward it too.


----------



## Lancelot

Hyogo said:


> Silly for you to say, considering you contributed toward it too.



I was just kidding hyogi


----------



## aleshapie

Why does a girl have to pay a bazillion TBT for a peach...?


----------



## piichinu

aleshapie said:


> Why does a girl have to pay a bazillion TBT for a peach...?


you might be able to get an apple next week and trade it for a peach


----------



## Gracelia

grabs popcorn
Lol jk, I wonder if the restocks will have a timer countdown? I think itd be more fun to restock it one by one : ))


----------



## Alice

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I was just kidding hyogi



Now I want a hoagie.


----------



## Hyoshido

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I was just kidding hyogi


<:I

eh if you say so.


----------



## ZetaFunction

What if she wanted her line-up to be nothing but toy hammers?  (I think that would be an awesome achievement btw)  Then she's gonna need to buy 5 more, and with the next restock soon (hopefully), it'll deprive 5 more people out of a hammer.  But think about it this way:  who on here wants a hammer and _can afford it_?  Not many, and besides it's her tbt she can choose to spend it all on magic-skull bashing hamma's if she wants to :3 My opinion tho


----------



## Hyperpesta

All the arguments remind me of when i brought 10 blue candies at Halloween.


----------



## Zane

Gracelia said:


> grabs popcorn
> Lol jk, I wonder if the restocks will have a timer countdown? I think itd be more fun to restock it one by one : ))



[war flashbacks to halloween]

although personally i did find that way of stocking kinda neat


----------



## TikiBones

Lucanosa said:


> and besides it's her tbt she can choose to spend it all on magic-skull bashing hamma's if she wants to :3



I agree. TBF is a free market economy.


----------



## piichinu

Hyperpesta said:


> All the arguments remind me of when i brought 10 blue candies at Halloween.


dont be GREEDY..............


----------



## Hyperpesta

piimisu said:


> dont be GREEDY..............



hey! if i want rotten teeth, thats my choice, just because i spam clicked the button and didnt expect to get 10/15 blue candies, doesn't mean im greedyyy.


----------



## Coach

piimisu said:


> dont be GREEDY..............



What happened to your other yoshi eggs?

Did you smash them with the hammers?


----------



## piichinu

Coach said:


> What happened to your other yoshi eggs?
> 
> Did you smash them with the hammers?


i was looking for one to trade for the right date, do not be worried


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyperpesta said:


> All the arguments remind me of when i brought 10 blue candies at Halloween.



Or that time Drake and I bough 14 red candies in a secret restock


----------



## Alice

Hyperpesta said:


> hey! if i want rotten teeth, thats my choice, just because i spam clicked the button and didnt expect to get 10/15 blue candies, doesn't mean im greedyyy.



I guess you could say you left her... feeling pretty blue. AHAHA. I'll show myself out.


----------



## piichinu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Or that time Drake and I bough 14 red candies in a secret restock


omg SUCH a sneaky GREEDY person..............i cannot believe this,


----------



## Lio Fotia

I once bought 4 chocolate cakes in a secret restock.


----------



## Alice

Callaway said:


> I once bought 4 chocolate cakes in a secret restock.



Callaway, you monster. There are starving children in Africa.


----------



## Kaiaa

piimisu said:


> omg SUCH a sneaky GREEDY person..............i cannot believe this,



This is a reminder to all:
Baiting (or "trolling") to get a reaction out of someone is now against the Bell Tree Rules and can earn you a warning/infraction or suspension depending on the situation. The usual cop out excuse for baiting is "I was only joking!" or "I didn't actually mean it lol" For everyones sake, enough about people being greedy even if you're joking, the argument is now over and there isn't a reason to be picking people apart over something as trivial this. Please get back on topic about the shop/collectibles/and restocks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder what the next batch of apple collectibles will be like. Are they as well-behaved as the first 33 apples sold, or will they be naughty apple collectibles?

In case if you're wondering, I am crazy over apples. I personify them, even if they are digital.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Callaway said:


> I once bought 4 chocolate cakes in a secret restock.



_Secret_ restocks!?  Why has no one told me about them?  now I'm gonna have to stalk the shop 24/7
;_; My life as I know it is over thank you TBT


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lucanosa said:


> _Secret_ restocks!?  Why has no one told me about them?  now I'm gonna have to stalk the shop 24/7
> ;_; My life as I know it is over thank you TBT



I catch secret restocks too. One time, I managed to get a peach. Then I got a cherry. I never got a chocolate cake from the smaller restocks.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Apple2012 said:


> I catch secret restocks too. One time, I managed to get a peach. Then I got a cherry. I never got a chocolate cake from the smaller restocks.



I'm guessing they restock less than in the big Direct restocks?  Congrats tho on catching something!  Also, quick question: do restocks and secret restocks always happen at a set time/pattern, or are they completely random?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lucanosa said:


> I'm guessing they restock less than in the big Direct restocks?  Congrats tho on catching something!  Also, quick question: do restocks and secret restocks always happen at a set time/pattern, or are they completely random?



Smaller restocks are never announced, and they are very random.


----------



## Alienfish

Glad to see the new rules clarification and updates and 'grats to everyone who got their apples and hammer. Need to save up for that hammer sometime, cloud background always!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not sure when the next apple restock is, but hopefully I can catch an apple or two. I already have my own apple, I just need to work on catching one for gifting.


----------



## Alienfish

Good luck 

BTw, I like your new avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> Good luck
> 
> BTw, I like your new avatar



Thank you. Although those were screenshots in the 3DS put into a gif, that's an Apple2012 original gif avatar.


----------



## Skyfall

Does anyone know if the apple restock will be announced or will it be a surprise?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Skyfall said:


> Does anyone know if the apple restock will be announced or will it be a surprise?



I'm not sure. Maybe they want to surprise us.

That 15-minute delay with restock and direct was a good idea due to the constant refreshes from the 7th direct.


----------



## kikiiii

is the shop not loading for anyone else? like, when i click collectibles it wont load & im wondering if its just my bad connection or if its the website idk


----------



## uwuzumakii

I hope I can catch an apple or two in the next restock! All I got during the direct was a couple of cherries.


----------



## Heyden

@kikii
It loads for me


----------



## Justin

Heads up!


----------



## kikiiii

well i guess i have like no chance of getting an apple bc the shop doesnt even open for me whooPS ;;


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for cross posting, Justin!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you know what hasn't been stocked last direct?

Regular cakes. So not only it sold out, but it missed a restock.


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Heads up!



I'm ready for this.
If anyone tries to skimp me, you're gonna catch these hands.


----------



## p e p p e r

kikiiii said:


> well i guess i have like no chance of getting an apple bc the shop doesnt even open for me whooPS ;;



that happened to me earlier today too.  did you clear your cache / web data on your browser?  try that & sign back in... fixed it for me


----------



## Pokemanz

Well so much for that. Restock is 4am for me... I might stay up for it buuut I dunno.


----------



## Vizionari

Ugh, hesitant to buy the June birthstone right now, if I did, then I'd barely have 50 TBT left D: This sucks.


----------



## matt

I'm ready to buy myself an apple or two


----------



## Lancelot

IGNORE ME IM STUPID


----------



## r a t

Restock is at 10am here, I hope I can catch an apple so I can have a fruit line-up, it goes well with the pikmin theme.


----------



## Lancelot

Antlers said:


> Restock is at 10am here, I hope I can catch an apple so I can have a fruit line-up, it goes well with the pikmin theme.



I lke your post number ;u;


----------



## lizardon

i must be sleeping when the apple got restocked..


----------



## Javocado

shoot me 120 bells if you're a real one


----------



## Chris

Antlers said:


> Restock is at 10am here, I hope I can catch an apple so I can have a fruit line-up, it goes well with the pikmin theme.



That is an incredibly cute theme idea. Good luck with trying to get the apple!  

And I love your signature it's adorable.


----------



## Alienfish

Antlers said:


> Restock is at 10am here, I hope I can catch an apple so I can have a fruit line-up, it goes well with the pikmin theme.



that would make it 11 am for me since im an hour ahead if you live in the uk, good time since im usually up that time unless mom drags me away lel


----------



## jobby47

Never mind.


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck to everyone at the restock (which I mostly likely won't be at).


----------



## badcrumbs

It will be 4am here, which is probably about the time I will be drunkely stumbling home from Pride. It's a toss up whether I'll actually get one, or pass out on my keyboard.


----------



## toddishott

I will be setting an alarm since it will also be 4am for me. I just want a pretty apple! Just trying to sell my light blue house to get the tbt.


----------



## Toot

Restocking at 5am. Yeah I'm totally gonna be up for that one. Lol

I just love my timezone. XD


----------



## Alienfish

GodToot said:


> Restocking at 5am. Yeah I'm totally gonna be up for that one. Lol
> 
> I just love my timezone. XD



lel.. mine is actually good for once


----------



## Prabha

so wen r they restocking the white feathers?


----------



## Heyden

Prabha said:


> so wen r they restocking the white feathers?



the Fair in December or something


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> so wen r they restocking the white feathers?



nudge nudge.

but yah probably if they have a fair in december again indeed


----------



## piichinu

this is good bc a lot of NA members were probably taken out and i think there are a lot of us


----------



## Shimmer

I'm actually considering waking up at 2am to grab an Apple. I'm not sure though. But it's super tempting.


----------



## Ayaya

I thought it was yesterday and refreshed the shop, whoops. It'll be 4 PM my time and I happen to be on home so hopefully I can catch it


----------



## Sholee

anyone know the going rate for forum bells vs acnl bells?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> anyone know the going rate for forum bells vs acnl bells?



Yep. It's now 15 million to 20 million per 100 TBT.


----------



## Heyden

Apple2012 said:


> Yep. It's now 15 million to 20 million per 100 TBT.



that's crazy


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Haydenn said:


> that's crazy



Yeah, but it makes sense. ACNL is an old game now (nor really old, but bells aren't as valuable as they used to be).


----------



## Sanaki

I remember when it was 2m per 100 tbt. Good times.


----------



## p e p p e r

what's the "test" collectible in Justin's profile?


----------



## device

is there a market for amiibo buying/selling yet?


----------



## Skyfall

p e p p e r said:


> what's the "test" collectible in Justin's profile?



I went and checked it out... Weird!  Yeah, they are definitely trying something "new" tonight arent they?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is it to test their new way of restocking the apple later?


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> I went and checked it out... Weird!  Yeah, they are definitely trying something "new" tonight arent they?



More reason to stay up tonight, lol


----------



## Skyfall

Vizionari said:


> More reason to stay up tonight, lol



True that!  I am pretty sure i wont get anything as normal, but its always fun.


----------



## Pokemanz

So I just realized that the restock is _tonight_ instead of tomorrow night. For some reason my mind reads "Saturday at 4am" as like "4am after Saturday" lmao.

The great news is I just came back from a party so I only have a few hours before the restock!


----------



## matt

Mwoo hahahaa
Restock is 10am for me


----------



## tsantsa

heh hey


----------



## Alienfish

11 am for me and i managed to get one lol had to tell mom to shut off the wifi on her phone cause it slows down everything kek


----------



## Lancelot

Got one :]

Im assuming the new method is once you have one in your cart/ inventory you cant buy another in the restock. This is to prevent someone buying half the restock at once?


----------



## matt

What?! Wheres my apple i dont have one and it was in my cart and I purcased but didnt get one WHY!!!!???


----------



## Lancelot

pinkdreams said:


> heh hey



You got a yellow house? ;o


----------



## zoetrope

:/ I couldn't get anything to show up in my cart.


----------



## f11

I stayed up for this so it was worth it tbh


----------



## Alvery

Got one! :>


----------



## Arcticfox5

matt said:


> What?! Wheres my apple i dont have one and it was in my cart and I purcased but didnt get one WHY!!!!???



I had the exact same problem! 

I guess it can become sold out even if you have one in your cart


----------



## Javocado

*** yall


----------



## Coach

pinkdreams said:


> heh hey



Spamuri will be so angry at you for that yellow letter


----------



## kuseiro

matt said:


> What?! Wheres my apple i dont have one and it was in my cart and I purcased but didnt get one WHY!!!!???



i feel you... was in my delicious cart but no go ; ;


----------



## tsantsa

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You got a yellow house? ;o



yeah, i was so suprised when it went into my inventory, i thought someone else would've got it.


----------



## Amissapanda

This was a WONDERFUL way to do the restock. Thank you guys so, so much. It limits excessive purchasing by a few people to give others a chance to get one and that's _fantastic_. 

Much love.


----------



## shendere

I can't believe I didn't even get one smh


----------



## Danielkang2

Got it in cart but couldn't get it again.


----------



## Skyfall

Had hammer in my cart... then pooooooof!


----------



## Alienfish

Amissapanda said:


> This was a WONDERFUL way to do the restock. Thank you guys so, so much. It limits excessive purchasing by a few people to give others a chance to get one and that's _fantastic_.
> 
> Much love.



Yes, this and the time was really good too. Good job!


----------



## Skyfall

pinkdreams said:


> yeah, i was so suprised when it went into my inventory, i thought someone else would've got it.



Congrats!


----------



## lolparrot

I made it all the way to the cart ;^;
better luck next time! XD


----------



## r a t

Javocado said:


> *** yall



I even sent you tbt to get one you actual dong


----------



## SharJoY

Thank you for doing the restock this way today for the apple. I am doing the happy dance!!


----------



## Coach

I had a hammer, too 

I kinda hope that they will announce that they're doing the one in cart / inventory thing because quite a few of the people staying up did so just for the apple


----------



## device

i failed i stayed awake all night and im a disappointment to my family i can walk to my grave now rip


----------



## piichinu

Coach said:


> Spamuri will be so angry at you for that yellow letter


hide the children. was anything besides yellow letter + hammer + apple restocked?


----------



## toddishott

I clicked checkout and no apple D; I will get one.


----------



## piichinu

Coach said:


> I had a hammer, too
> 
> I kinda hope that they will announce that they're doing the one in cart / inventory thing because quite a few of the people staying up did so just for the apple


yeah i asked about this but i didnt get a reply to my post  unless i did and i didnt see it but idt so


----------



## Amissapanda

All in all, worth staying up until 5AM for. Not that I wasn't up until 4AM-ish playing _Splatoon_, anyway...


----------



## tsantsa

no paparazzi plz


----------



## Alienfish

Antlers said:


> I even sent you tbt to get one you actual dong



:^) there goes i guess

i wish i would have enough for a hammer because background but yeah saving up it is


----------



## Lancelot

They restocked 5 more


----------



## Skyfall

I actually really like when they do this.  Limit it to 1 per person, only those who don't have it.  Makes second round a bit fair.


----------



## Javocado

Noiru said:


> :^) there goes i guess



not exactly fam


----------



## kikiiii

goodnight everyone i have got my virtual apple and i am very satisfied bless u all


----------



## Pokemanz

Hey look, oranges are in stock!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question about the restock. If you are restricted to buy apples when you already own one, does that mean you can't own more than one apple like how we're limited to one birthstone of the same kind?


----------



## Justin

Pokemanz said:


> Hey look, oranges are in stock!



Big Pear restock right now!


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Big Pear restock right now!



Don't you mean Luigi amiibo?


----------



## Pokemanz

Justin said:


> Big Pear restock right now!



Ooh really? I better grab some before they're gone! Might sell one for a big profit!


----------



## Coach

Justin said:


> Big Pear restock right now!



I bought one and I already have 2

I should brace myself for the complaints of hoarding them all


----------



## Amissapanda

Had no idea that toy hammers were going to be restocked, though. Darn. One of my favorite items in-game to hit friends with when they visit my town. I'll keep an eye out for those at next opportunity.


----------



## device

i guess i will just have to wait until another restock


----------



## Libra

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question about the restock. If you are restricted to buy apples when you already own one, does that mean you can't own more than one apple like how we're limited to one birthstone of the same kind?



No, I think that during 5 minutes (there was a message saying something like that) you couldn't buy an apple if you already owned one. But you can probably own more if you buy them from another user or if you catch another restock (and they aren't limited then).


----------



## Alienfish

Amissapanda said:


> Had no idea that toy hammers were going to be restocked, though. Darn. One of my favorite items in-game to hit friends with when they visit my town. I'll keep an eye out for those at next opportunity.



yeah me too but i didnt really had enough anyways.

also might sell my apple if someone missed this one got it mostly for profit anyways


----------



## toddishott

I'd love an apple but have no where close to 4-5k tbt for one.


----------



## device

Noiru said:


> might sell my apple if someone missed this one got it mostly for profit anyways



this is why the people who actually wanted one to keep missed out


----------



## Gracelia

++ also, liked the new way for the whole apple purchasing thing. I wanted to grab a few for friends, but alas. Gave others a fair chance though. I don't _think_ there's another restock, but could be wrong. XD


----------



## Skyfall

I know the apples are selling right now at 4.5k, but I don't know if that will hold in the long run.  Because of the simple fact that there are only a handful of people who have that kind of money, so... in theory, over time, it should fall.  (Of course, sometimes theory has nothing to do with it.)


----------



## olivetree123

I think I truly underestimated y'all at restock time
you guys go _hard_ and it's simultaneously beautiful and horrifying


----------



## Zane

i fell asleep and woke up an hour late i'm a disgrace


----------



## Skyfall

Zane said:


> i fell asleep and woke up an hour late i'm a disgrace



You mean, you actually choose sleep over pixels?!?


----------



## Heyden

lineup <3


----------



## Ami

Aw I hope we get more restocks


----------



## Coach

Haydenn said:


> lineup <3



Happy I could help! It looks really nice. 

I really want to get my fruit in the correct order but my peach comes after my apple and I don't want to trade my first batch apple / have the 'gifted by x' part on the peach or apple


----------



## olivetree123

heck if I know what my lineup's doing anymore, but i like the bright colors of it at least 
i want my fruits and eggs all nice but I'm missing one egg/fruit to even hope to balance them out anyway RIP


----------



## Zulehan

Missed another restock due to _Splatoon_. This risks becoming a trend.


----------



## SharJoY

Coach said:


> Happy I could help! It looks really nice.
> 
> I really want to get my fruit in the correct order but my peach comes after my apple and I don't want to trade my first batch apple / have the 'gifted by x' part on the peach or apple



What is the correct lineup?


----------



## Toot

20mil for 100 btb? Bandwagoning at it's finest.


----------



## Coach

mysticoma said:


> What is the correct lineup?



I'd say it'd be Apple / Peach / Cherry / Orange / Pear , since that's the order they were released. At least that's my opinion


----------



## SharJoY

Coach said:


> I'd say it'd be Apple / Peach / Cherry / Orange / Pear , since that's the order they were released. At least that's my opinion



Ahh, ok.  thank you.


----------



## Kammeh

I kinda wish I waited to sell my apple, I sold it for 1k and now I see other people selling theirs for 3k-5k omg.


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to everyone who got an apple at the restock, what was the new method they used (I know it was to allow other people to get a chance)?


----------



## Lancelot

You were only allowed to buy one in the restock. As soon as it went into your checkout area you could no longer purchase another meaing only 1 for each person at each restock


----------



## Vizionari

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You were only allowed to buy one in the restock. As soon as it went into your checkout area you could no longer purchase another meaing only 1 for each person at each restock



Ok, I see. That's a fair way to do it


----------



## Skyfall

Vizionari said:


> Ok, I see. That's a fair way to do it



Also if you already had one, you couldn't even try for 1.  So a true way to give people who didn't have one a chance.


----------



## Vizionari

Only have 88 bells left, but I finally have all the birthstones ;w;


----------



## Coach

Vizionari said:


> Only have 88 bells left, but I finally have all the birthstones ;w;



Congrats!


----------



## ZetaFunction

;-; Missed the restock.
Looks like the apples are evil after all~

I'm glad they're finally limiting them so everyone can get one though


----------



## Heyden

When is the Summer TBT Beavh Party?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Haydenn said:


> When is the Summer TBT Beavh Party?



I don't think that's happening this year. Soms events don't repeat every year. When I was looking back, I noticed that the storyboard contests were only for 2013. I kinda feel that the beach party will be a 2014 exclusive event along with the beginning of my membership.


----------



## shinkuzame

I missed out on the apple restock due to it being 5am on my end of the world and I was dead asleep. Sads.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This may sound shocking (since my username is Apple), but I decided to give my apple collectible away to another member out of generosity. That may be a risky move, but at least this makes my collectible count be divisible by 5 (if I get all the birthstones).

I'm not going to ask for more as of now.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Get hyped for the giveaway I'll post once I get that post deleted! I can't wait to start it sime I've never did this type of giveaway!!!


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Get hyped for the giveaway I'll post once I get that post deleted! I can't wait to start it sime I've never did this type of giveaway!!!



hype hype c;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Okey friends 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...200-btb-see-3-(-2)-post&p=5173930#post5173930
Please guess on the where's waldo one


----------



## Sholee

anyone know if there will be more apple restocks?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> anyone know if there will be more apple restocks?



I'm not sure when.


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> anyone know if there will be more apple restocks?



There has not been any announcements of one. There was the initial stocking at the direct. And one announced restock. Then 12 min later a random restock that was not announced. That's been it so far.


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> There has not been any announcements of one. There was the initial stocking at the direct. And one announced restock. Then 12 min later a random restock that was not announced. That's been it so far.



oh okays! seems like that will be all then, since peaches were mainly restocked during bell directs, I assume the same for apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> oh okays! seems like that will be all then, since peaches were mainly restocked during bell directs, I assume the same for apples.



Peaches are randomly restocked too. That's how I got my peach before I sold it.


----------



## piichinu

Sholee said:


> oh okays! seems like that will be all then, since peaches were mainly restocked during bell directs, I assume the same for apples.


I just wanted to say UR lineup looks rly cool with how everything blends together


----------



## Pokemanz

piimisu said:


> I just wanted to say UR lineup looks rly cool with how everything blends together



Wow wtf I was literally just typing this. It looks so great omg


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:
			
		

> Peaches are randomly restocked too. That's how I got my peach before I sold it.


yeah, but no ones got time to check the shop 24/7. 



piimisu said:


> I just wanted to say UR lineup looks rly cool with how everything blends together


thanks! im envious of your hammer lineup! 



Pokemanz said:


> Wow wtf I was literally just typing this. It looks so great omg


tyy!!


----------



## lizardon

Sholee said:


> yeah, but no ones got time to check the shop 24/7.
> 
> 
> thanks! im envious of your hammer lineup!
> 
> 
> tyy!!



you should show your peaches!


----------



## Justin

Holy crap that is lineup IS pretty damn genius. ;o


----------



## Kirito

Any hints on the next apple restock ?


----------



## Heyden

Kirito said:


> Any hints on the next apple restock ?



so u can resell again


----------



## matt

First person to like this post gets a free yellow candy


----------



## Kirito

Haydenn said:


> so u can resell again



Yeah


----------



## matt

matt said:


> First person to like this post gets a free yellow candy



Kaylagirl was first  
Any ideas when the next restock could be?


----------



## kaylagirl

matt said:


> Kaylagirl was first



heheh tyty (':


----------



## Alienfish

matt said:


> Kaylagirl was first
> Any ideas when the next restock could be?



Mass restock probably will take some times since we just had a Direct. They might do some minor randoms though if we are lucky.

Also, I hope we get the 150 x 150 image "stretcher" soon, since they stated the site could handle it. Most images look terrible 150 x 100.. then 100 x 100 is better imo


----------



## kassie

Noiru said:


> Also, I hope we get the 150 x 150 image "stretcher" soon, since they stated the site could handle it. Most images look terrible 150 x 100.. then 100 x 100 is better imo



 When did they say the site could handle it?


----------



## Alienfish

skeletique said:


> When did they say the site could handle it?



I asked .. Jer I think it was way back and if I recall somewhat correctly it could be a possibility. I don't know if they will ever add it but it would sure look nice for most parts.


----------



## buuunii

skeletique said:


> When did they say the site could handle it?



Your avatar and signature. I cant


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Rubies have been stocked. I just got mine.

Now waiting for the peridot.


----------



## Heyden

I hope the October birthstone is stocked early, I need one on the 1st :/


----------



## p e p p e r

Haydenn said:


> I hope the October birthstone is stocked early, I need one on the 1st :/



I believe they'll stop stocking the birthstones in August


----------



## Heyden

p e p p e r said:


> I believe they'll stop stocking the birthstones in August



ah really? shame, hopefully we get a Zodiac Set or something


----------



## device

p e p p e r said:


> I believe they'll stop stocking the birthstones in August



When has any of the staff said this?


----------



## Pokemanz

p e p p e r said:


> I believe they'll stop stocking the birthstones in August



I sure hope not, I was too much of a n00b to pay attention to 'em until like February.
All I need is October then I'll be satisfied ouo


----------



## Vizionari

Ruby is my birthstone ;w; already have one though. Thinking of buying one on my birthday instead and discard the old one...but I don't have enough TBT bells.


----------



## device

Vizionari said:


> Ruby is my birthstone ;w; already have one though. Thinking of buying one on my birthday instead and discard the old one...but I don't have enough TBT bells.



I've sent you TBT bells so you have enough to purchase it on your birthday.


----------



## Vizionari

Sector said:


> I've sent you TBT bells so you have enough to purchase it on your birthday.



Wow, thanks for the bells


----------



## jobby47

Vizionari said:


> Ruby is my birthstone ;w; already have one though. Thinking of buying one on my birthday instead and discard the old one...but I don't have enough TBT bells.



I just discarded my Ruby, now I need to save up to get one.


----------



## ZetaFunction

p e p p e r said:


> I believe they'll stop stocking the birthstones in August



Well since you can only exchange them once it looks like they're gonna be the new rarest collectible

If they do make them permanently out of stock forever, they should at least have the decency to allow them to be exchanged more than once (just my opinion)


----------



## Toot

I've been here for a while, but I still on't know the answer to this.

What is the configure button in our inventory for? Lol


----------



## device

GodToot said:


> I've been here for a while, but I still on't know the answer to this.
> 
> What is the configure button in our inventory for? Lol



they're for the add-ons


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question for the mods/admins:

Why are birthstone collectibles going to be discontinued after August 2015? I just don't understand why.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question for the mods/admins:
> 
> Why are birthstone collectibles going to be discontinued after August 2015? I just don't understand why.



To make them more special, I guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember back in november when the staff confiscated all the birthstones from members who had more than one of the same birthstone. Judging by this and the other information, I'm assuming that if one got all of his/her september or october birthstones confiscated (due to abuse), they will never get them again, even new copies. It's not unfair, it's just an assumption I made.


----------



## p e p p e r

Apple2012 said:


> I remember back in november when the staff confiscated all the birthstones from members who had more than one of the same birthstone. Judging by this and the other information, I'm assuming that if one got all of his/her september or october birthstones confiscated (due to abuse), they will never get them again, even new copies. It's not unfair, it's just an assumption I made.



it used to be possible to have more than 1 of the same stone?


----------



## device

p e p p e r said:


> it used to be possible to have more than 1 of the same stone?



yeah using a glitch at the checkout


----------



## Stil

Im glad I at least got my birthstone before they were discontinued :3


----------



## kassie

I used the same glitch during a green candy restock and never got them taken away. o:

Maybe because you're only meant to have 1 birthstone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I've been thinking about this. Do you think the collectible sidebar should display 12 collectibles instead of 10 so in case birthstone collectors can show all birthstones.


----------



## BellGreen

Apple2012 said:


> I've been thinking about this. Do you think the collectible sidebar should display 12 collectibles instead of 10 so in case birthstone collectors can show all birthstones.


I was just recently thinking about this. It seems like bandwidth issues cancel out the possibility for 12 collectibles, as well as larger signatures, unfortunately :/ It would be really nice to have though.


----------



## Alienfish

BellGreen said:


> I was just recently thinking about this. It seems like bandwidth issues cancel out the possibility for 12 collectibles, as well as larger signatures, unfortunately :/ It would be really nice to have though.



most likely the issues indeed or the coding would have to be fixed and whatever expansions needed.

also we need a cheese dip collectible. or a tie dye one


----------



## Heyden

we NEED a Smash ball collectable, maybe for the 1 year anniversary?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Haydenn said:


> we NEED a Smash ball collectable, maybe for the 1 year anniversary?



There's an even bigger one in September - Mario 30th anniversary.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> There's an even bigger one in September - Mario 30th anniversary.



^this really would be a nicer idea than just smash which has been around for some time too even if the ball is younger...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I wonder what collectible/shop feature the next direct will bring us. Here's what I know about the last eight:

1st - pear
2nd - orange
3rd - cherry
4th - peach
5th - beach party items
6th - multi-shop
7th - 10 collectible
8th - apple, toy hammer, corrections

We can't predict a new direct too soon since it was just two weeks, but I am curious about what's next now that we have all the fruits.


----------



## device

Apple2012 said:


> We can't predict a new direct too soon since it was just two weeks, but I am curious about what's next now that we have all the fruits.



nothing is next it's the end of collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sector said:


> nothing is next it's the end of collectibles



We might not know that. They could introduce the other 7 fruits from ACNL into collectibles, or the tools, or the glow wands, or even the furniture leaf. The end of the rope is far from here.


----------



## Heyden

Bought a Ruby bc its looks smexy


----------



## Peisinoe

golden fruit would be the bomb.
like a golden peach...gold butts


----------



## Pokemanz

Peisinoe said:


> like a golden peach...gold butts



Every time.

Seriously tho hmu with that perfect orange and perfect apple, them's my favorite perfect fruits.


----------



## Heyden

Does anyone know if the Party poppers were sold in the 2014/2015 period, or was it only sold during 2013/2014


----------



## Skyfall

Haydenn said:


> Does anyone know if the Party poppers were sold in the 2014/2015 period, or was it only sold during 2013/2014



It was only sold 1 year.  This past new years eve, so dec 2014, none were released.  So it must have been the 2013, dec.


----------



## Peisinoe

Haydenn said:


> Does anyone know if the Party poppers were sold in the 2014/2015 period, or was it only sold during 2013/2014



Only released during 2013-2014 new years eve/day

None this past january


----------



## Heyden

Peisinoe said:


> Only released during 2013-2014 new years eve/day
> 
> None this past january



oh, that's a shame :/

I envy you


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Haydenn said:


> oh, that's a shame :/
> 
> I envy you



I guess the 10 collectible makes up for it.


----------



## Heyden

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I guess the 10 collectible makes up for it.



almost


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> almost



'cept you cant trade/buy the 10 one.

i like that they added cloud background on the popper tho


----------



## Jacob

know what would be a cool collectible?
banana 

no wait..i would like to see bubble wand or tweeter


----------



## Heyden

Jacob_lawall said:


> know what would be a cool collectible?
> banana
> 
> no wait..i would like to see bubble wand or tweeter



Releasing a Banana would make everyone want all the tropical fruit, and 11 fruit on the market would be too much imo


----------



## Trundle

If any of you are upset about lack of collectibles, just remember, there was once a lack of shop.


----------



## kaylagirl

I hope this isn't a stupid question, but will the rubies be in stock for ALL of July, or do they have a limited supply like the rest of the collectibles? I wanted to buy one on my birthday, which is on the 29th.


----------



## SharJoY

They are in stock during the whole month


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> Releasing a Banana would make everyone want all the tropical fruit, and 11 fruit on the market would be too much imo


And a bit inappropriate because all the adults would want it lel


----------



## Ayaya

Haydenn said:


> Releasing a Banana would make everyone want all the tropical fruit, and 11 fruit on the market would be too much imo



But having a lot of fruit is healthy for you! I vote for more fruit for a healthier Bell Tree Forums.


----------



## device

Ayaya said:


> But having a lot of fruit is healthy for you!



lots of fruit is actually unhealthy


----------



## Alienfish

Sector said:


> lots of fruit is actually unhealthy



^this especially on your teeth..


----------



## Vizionari

just need a few more bells till I can buy a birthstone for tomorrow :x


----------



## 00jachna

Vizionari said:


> just need a few more bells till I can buy a birthstone for tomorrow :x



I'll send you some tbt so that you can afford it rn :3


----------



## Vizionari

00jachna said:


> I'll send you some tbt so that you can afford it rn :3



Aw, thanks! I'm actually going to buy it tomorrow since that's when my birthday is ^^


----------



## device

Vizionari said:


> just need a few more bells till I can buy a birthstone for tomorrow :x



im hoping the tbt bells i sent to you helped towards that


----------



## Vizionari

Sector said:


> im hoping the tbt bells i sent to you helped towards that



It did, I bought it just now


----------



## iamnothyper

are cakes gone for good?


----------



## Jacob

iamnothyper said:


> are cakes gone for good?



nah just outta stock


----------



## 00jachna

Why can the GiF/Picture siggies "collectible" run out of stock!? oml


----------



## device

discarded all my collectibles bc why not


----------



## Redleaf

How often do they restock and why do they only restock certain items each time?


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> discarded all my collectibles bc why not



i guess because you can afford it lol

also collectibles are usually major restocked during the Direct's. minor random ones can occur though


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> i guess because you can afford it lol



ive wasted loads of tbt so why not waste more lol


----------



## Redleaf

What's a Direct? And why don't they just restock all items at once when they happen? And when they restock an item, they make, like, LOTS of that item, right? Because, y'know, there's a lot of members!


----------



## Alienfish

Redleaf said:


> What's a Direct? And why don't they just restock all items at once when they happen? And when they restock an item, they make, like, LOTS of that item, right? Because, y'know, there's a lot of members!


it's like a huge forum post where they make announcements about changes updates n stuff and they usually announce a time for a restock by then.

Not 'lots' per se, there is a certain amounts or they'd lose their value lol. I guess they restock most things 'cept for the forum extension/letterbox/group and birthstones


----------



## Jacob

WHAT DO U THINK WE CAN GET W EMBERS?


----------



## p e p p e r

toy hammer raffle ticket looks awesome!


----------



## Pokemanz

Even if I don't win I still wanna display the ticket lol


----------



## Cou

Pokemanz said:


> Even if I don't win I still wanna display the ticket lol



right? it actually looks p cool i wish we can keep it "/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

p e p p e r said:


> toy hammer raffle ticket looks awesome!



I bought the ticket too. But I need to hide it so my pet apples won't know that I'm participating in the raffle.


----------



## Shimmer

I wonder if we can keep it? Probably not but hey!


----------



## Jacob

ya they look so dope


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I missed the apple restock. I tried to get one, but I failed.


----------



## Cou

damn you guys are fast lmao


----------



## Jacob

it was literally sold out as soon as i pressed confirm lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

guys that actually took 7 seconds


----------



## starcharmer

Aw yisss I bought a ticket and it looks really nice on my sidebar. 
I hope this isn't a silly question but do chocolate cakes get restocked? 
I've seen them being sold in the tbt marketplace for a pretty high price so I assume that they are pretty rare. :c


----------



## Vizionari

starcharmer said:


> Aw yisss I bought a ticket and it looks really nice on my sidebar.
> I hope this isn't a silly question but do chocolate cakes get restocked?
> I've seen them being sold in the tbt marketplace for a pretty high price so I assume that they are pretty rare. :c



Yeah, but they're usually restocked during the big Bell Tree Directs where there are big restocks for each item.

But I got one of my chocolate cakes from a secret restock where they just put one in the shop, I guess I was lucky that I checked the shop at the same time


----------



## starcharmer

Vizionari said:


> Yeah, but they're usually restocked during the big Bell Tree Directs where there are big restocks for each item.
> 
> But I got one of my chocolate cakes from a secret restock where they just put one in the shop, I guess I was lucky that I checked the shop at the same time



Ooh I see! Thank you so much for answering my question! 
The chocolate cakes are really cute I envy your luck a little bit haha c:


----------



## LethalLulu

What's up with the question mark?  xD


----------



## Skyfall

It's true!  HOw did you end up with a ? collectible?


----------



## Miharu

I never noticed that "Test" collectible you had Lulu until Jacob pointed it out haha!


----------



## Jacob

i heard about them a couple months ago, but i thought it was only for like staff


----------



## Miharu

*Drum rolls* Maybe Lulu got chosen as one of the new mods? XD Idk hahaha


----------



## Jacob

maybe its for orange users


----------



## Justin

While I wish there was some super interesting story here... just a permission error with the orange username! Sorry Lulu.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> While I wish there was some super interesting story here... just a permission error with the orange username! Sorry Lulu.



Red usernames are much better, but I'll never get a red name.


----------



## Toot

Gotta love them long vacations... So how do you earn embers?


----------



## OreoTerror

May I ask what exactly the collectibles are for? Sorry if that's a newbie question but I've never really understood them.


----------



## Coach

OreoTerror said:


> May I ask what exactly the collectibles are for? Sorry if that's a newbie question but I've never really understood them.



They're just for looks, they don't have a purpose. The only exception is during halloween, the dark candy usually 'curses' anybody who has been gifted it.


----------



## OreoTerror

Oh alright, thank you very much.


----------



## device

collectibles r pixels


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It's already August, which means it's time for the peridot to come. I'll be patient as the August birthstone comes out.


----------



## device

Apple2012 said:


> It's already August, which means it's time for the peridot to come. I'll be patient as the August birthstone comes out.



i might buy the birthstone on my birthday (august 25th) but it looks horrible compared to the other birthstones imo


----------



## Redleaf

I still think that they should make non-event-related food unlimited. We shouldn't have apples that run out within 24 hours and we have to wait 3 months for more.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Redleaf said:


> I still think that they should make non-event-related food unlimited. We shouldn't have apples that run out within 24 hours and we have to wait 3 months for more.



It's limited stock for a reason. The more popular a collectible is, the less common it is, so their value is higher. If all five fruits are unlimited stock, then the apple would be the most sold (despite highest price) and the pear being the least sold. And this would depreciate the value of the apple.


----------



## Vizionari

Almost forgot to buy a ticket, so bought one right now ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

And that concludes my birthstone collection. I got all 12 birthstones.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> And that concludes my birthstone collection. I got all 12 birthstones.



Congrats! I'm still hoping to pick up a few that I missed.

Come to think of it, my one year anniversary is on Monday.


----------



## roseflower

Apple2012 said:


> And that concludes my birthstone collection. I got all 12 birthstones.



Congrats Apple! 
I hope the birthstone collectible series will be continued, I?d love to collect all of them I will get the August birthstone next Thursday, because it?s my mother?s birthday


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Did you know that ever since the TBT Fair, I was only going to get the balloons, the patch, the 10 collectible, the chocolate cake, the February birthstone, and the four birthstones from the months ending with a -ber (first four months I was a member here)? It turns out that it didn't work that way. Because I don't like missing out on limited time collectibles that appear only once (or at some time), I decided to go for all 12 birthstones. Now my plans are to possess only the chocolate cake, 10 collectible, the TBT Fair patch, and the 12 birthstones. Of course, if it's possible, I'll try to own 10 apple collectibles if I'm lucky enough.


----------



## Heyden

Redleaf said:


> I still think that they should make non-event-related food unlimited. We shouldn't have apples that run out within 24 hours and we have to wait 3 months for more.



24 hours? more like 24 seconds


----------



## roseflower

Apple2012 said:


> Did you know that ever since the TBT Fair, I was only going to get the balloons, the patch, the 10 collectible, the chocolate cake, the February birthstone, and the four birthstones from the months ending with a -ber (first four months I was a member here)? It turns out that it didn't work that way. Because I don't like missing out on limited time collectibles that appear only once (or at some time), I decided to go for all 12 birthstones. Now my plans are to possess only the chocolate cake, 10 collectible, the TBT Fair patch, and the 12 birthstones. Of course, if it's possible, I'll try to own 10 apple collectibles if I'm lucky enough.



Oh, interesting! I think it`s a lot of fun to collect the collectibles and participate in the events, and once you start to collect you don?t want to stop! Trying to get something during the restocks is a lot of fun as well. 
Good luck with collecting 10 apples, wow sounds amazing to have 10 apples in your sidebar displayed!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

roseflower said:


> Oh, interesting! I think it`s a lot of fun to collect the collectibles and participate in the events, and once you start to collect you don?t want to stop! Trying to get something during the restocks is a lot of fun as well.
> Good luck with collecting 10 apples, wow sounds amazing to have 10 apples in your sidebar displayed!



Thanks for wishing me luck. Not only I want 10, but I also want 10 apples purchased August 2nd or later (August 3rd or later in eastern hemispheric time zones).


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I kinda like that collectibles run out of stock and item restock is like once in a blue moon because collectibles are meant to be rare and one of a kind. it would be really boring if everyone had the collectible or something like that right?

i kinda regret not buying more collectibles in the past when they were still in stock. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i do hope that purchases are only 1 collectible per person. it is kinda silly when there are only 259 pcs of that item distributed and like only a handfull of person got it.


----------



## roseflower

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks for wishing me luck. Not only I want 10, but I also want 10 apples purchased August 2nd or later (August 3rd or later in eastern hemispheric time zones).



Good luck for this and thank you, you?re now the first member on my friend?s list Are August 2nd or 3rd special days for you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

roseflower said:


> Good luck for this and thank you, you?re now the first member on my friend?s list Are August 2nd or 3rd special days for you?



The reason why I only wanted apples fresh after August 1st is because I don't want a disrupted collectible order. If I get 10 new apples now and display all of my collectibles, I would see only the apples and no other collectible in the sidebar. They'll still show up under user inventory when you visit other pages.


----------



## roseflower

Apple2012 said:


> The reason why I only wanted apples fresh after August 1st is because I don't want a disrupted collectible order. If I get 10 new apples now and display all of my collectibles, I would see only the apples and no other collectible in the sidebar. They'll still show up under user inventory when you visit other pages.



Ah I see, I hope in the future there will be some new forum feature, so we can arrange the collectible order, would make things a bit easier maybe


----------



## Jacob

roseflower said:


> Ah I see, I hope in the future there will be some new forum feature, so we can arrange the collectible order, would make things a bit easier maybe



i kinda like the date order thing 
it makes it even more impressive to have a good lineup ^-^


----------



## roseflower

Jacob_lawall said:


> i kinda like the date order thing
> it makes it even more impressive to have a good lineup ^-^



Yes I agree, and it shows your dedication and trading with others for a nice lineup can be a lot of fun
The timestamps on the collectibles make them kinda unique too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Did you know:

Other than the September birthstone, every birthstone I collected were collected on the first day they appear in the shop.


----------



## roseflower

Apple2012 said:


> Did you know:
> 
> Other than the September birthstone, every birthstone I collected were collected on the first day they appear in the shop.



Ah nice, so this basically means that you kept track on their release dates since October (of the birthstone`s second cycle) . The only birthstone I bought on release date so far is the May Emerald


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It's past August 2nd, but the tickets are still in the shop. When will the drawings occur?


----------



## Pokemanz

Off topic but I really love how the event currencies have stayed in the shop. It's like a reminder of all the events you've participated in that had special currency.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My question on the hammer drawings is serious. Is the raffle going to occur before or after the contests close? There's no way I would buy an orange flame before the hammer, then win the contest and get a blue flame after.


----------



## Alienfish

I'd guess before or at the same time, not later.. but idk


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Umeko said:


> I'd guess before or at the same time, not later.. but idk



The reason why I asked was because the golden ticket can still be bought, even if August 2nd was over. But then again, it's not easy to catch up with the deadlines when you have something else to do or if you have a hard time implementing the feature. Or it could be that they forgot about it. I promised to myself that I would create a blog entry celebrating StarFall's first anniversary, but I never did that. In fact, I never even written a late anniversary blog. It sounds shocking because I am the one person who talks about my town more than anybody else, and I never celebrated for my town. But I'm trying to explain why they probably didn't remove the golden ticket on August 2nd and started the raffle.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, no hard feeling it was just an assumption. And yeah they probably forgot to remove it, I don't know if you can still buy it.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Umeko said:


> Yeah, no hard feeling it was just an assumption. And yeah they probably forgot to remove it, I don't know if you can still buy it.



I checked the shop and it says "Stock 0 / 0"

So no, I don't think you can get anymore, besides I haven't seen the number sold go up since August 2nd, so they've definitely run out of stock.  But Apple is probably right, they might be given away at the end of the fire festival which would ruin a lot of possible lineups.  There's only about a 1 in 25 chance of winning it though, so at least you can be thankful for that!  (And also thankful for the fact you can just give it away or discard it if it does screw up your line-up)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lucanosa said:


> I checked the shop and it says "Stock 0 / 0"
> 
> So no, I don't think you can get anymore, besides I haven't seen the number sold go up since August 2nd, so they've definitely run out of stock.  But Apple is probably right, they might be given away at the end of the fire festival which would ruin a lot of possible lineups.  There's only about a 1 in 25 chance of winning it though, so at least you can be thankful for that!  (And also thankful for the fact you can just give it away or discard it if it does screw up your line-up)



Or i can sell it if that's allowed. But then again, selling what you won from for free or low price is kinda rude, and it makes things more complicated that it's a staff given reward. Although there are some people who don't care if you sell what they gave you for free when you win it, but there are others that do care. So I may not sell it or trade it with something else if I win one, but I don't want it ruining my lineup. My best bet is to wait until the raffle. And if the fire motes start disappearing before the raffle, then basically, my lineup would be screwed.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Apple2012 said:


> Or i can sell it if that's allowed. But then again, selling what you won from for free or low price is kinda rude, and it makes things more complicated that it's a staff given reward. Although there are some people who don't care if you sell what they gave you for free when you win it, but there are others that do care. So I may not sell it or trade it with something else if I win one, but I don't want it ruining my lineup. My best bet is to wait until the raffle. And if the fire motes start disappearing before the raffle, then basically, my lineup would be screwed.



They really need to implement a collectible sorting option, but maybe make it cost a lot of TBT so not just everyone could do it, that way lineups would still sorta hold value in that sense.  It would solve so many issues on here, like this.

Before you mentioned that I wasn't really thinking about how the lineup might be an issue, but now I'm wondering which I'm gonna give up: the hammer, or the flames?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lucanosa said:


> They really need to implement a collectible sorting option, but maybe make it cost a lot of TBT so not just everyone could do it, that way lineups would still sorta hold value in that sense.  It would solve so many issues on here, like this.
> 
> Before you mentioned that I wasn't really thinking about how the lineup might be an issue, but now I'm wondering which I'm gonna give up: the hammer, or the flames?



Well, you have more options with the hammer, but only one option with the flames.

Hammer: you can sell it, give away for free, host in a contest, or break it by hitting a rock too hard (AKA discard it). As for the flames, the only thing you can do is to put them out with water (AKA discard them).


----------



## ZetaFunction

Apple2012 said:


> Well, you have more options with the hammer, but only one options with the flames.
> 
> Hammer: you can sell it, give away for free, host in a contest, or break it by hitting a rock too hard (AKA discard it). As for the flames, the only thing you can do is to put them out with water (AKA discard them).



True!  No matter what happens, more than one collectible is probably gonna be hidden in my inventory at the end of it all.  I had plans for my lineup and the Fire Festival has totally ruined them with all these giveaways and things available.
But at least I have options now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lucanosa said:


> True!  No matter what happens, more than one collectible is probably gonna be hidden in my inventory at the end of it all.  I had plans for my lineup and the Fire Festival has totally ruined them with all these giveaways and things available.
> But at least I have options now



Yes. And I almost did a good job having just consecutive birthstone collectibles. The only time I disturbed the lineup was with the chocolate cake, 10 collectible, and TBT Fair Patch in between the January and December birthstones, but that's different. 10 collectible I don't want to tarnish since it's a timestamp to prove that I was here on the 10th anniversary, BTF patch I don't want to rip since it's a timestamp to prove that I was here during the last TBT Fair, and the chocolate cake was the #1 collectible I was after since I joined TBT.

And yes, the golden ticket did mess up on the birthstone lineup, but that's temporary, so that doesn't matter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and this may sound off-topic, but have you noticed that I am the highest poster on this thread on the long run? You can click on the number of replies on this thread to tell who is the highest poster. I may not be the highest poster on this thread, but I am the highest poster in a long period of time.


----------



## mogyay

do you think it would be feasible to trade my ice cream for a cherry? or is there little point in trying? i know the suggested guide places them at around the same price but cherries seem a lot rarer hm


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> do you think it would be feasible to trade my ice cream for a cherry? or is there little point in trying? i know the suggested guide places them at around the same price but cherries seem a lot rarer hm



I may not be an expert at the guide, but I don't think so anymore. The Beach Party items aren't annual or all-year, so you would expect an inflation. I remembered when party poppers were less than 2,000 TBT. Now you can't even get one for 3,500 TBT since they didn't sell party poppers last New Years. Cherries run from 250 to 300 TBT. I would reccomend the swirl to be 500 TBT or higher since a lot of people who have them have left this site or won't sell them.


----------



## mogyay

Apple2012 said:


> I may not be an expert at the guide, but I don't think so anymore. The Beach Party items aren't annual or all-year, so you would expect an inflation. I remembered when party poppers were less than 2,000 TBT. Now you can't even get one for 3,500 TBT since they didn't sell party poppers last New Years. Cherries run from 250 to 300 TBT. I would reccomend the swirl to be 500 TBT or higher since a lot of people who have them have left this site or won't sell them.



such good luck, i actually got one yay! the ice cream is super cute and i understand what you mean, chances are they won't be released next year but i'm happy i got the cherry! i don't really want the ice cream in my line up as cute as it is~~~ that's 3/10 collectibles woo slowly but surely


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How do you like my new line-up? I have an apple on a chocolate cake, and the birthstones from opposite months on top of each other.


----------



## roseflower

Apple2012 said:


> How do you like my new line-up? I have an apple on a chocolate cake, and the birthstones from opposite months on top of each other.



Congrats, it looks very pretty


----------



## Alolan_Apples

roseflower said:


> Congrats, it looks very pretty



Thanks.

In addition, the apple I got today is not going to be given away this time. The first one I got was given away to someone as a special gift for her. This one is for keeping forever since I am the Apple.


----------



## Jacob

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> In addition, the apple I got today is not going to be given away this time. The first one I got was given away to someone as a special gift for her. This one is for keeping forever since I am the Apple.



finally! u need 10 apples. like u actually need it xD


----------



## p e p p e r

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> In addition, the apple I got today is not going to be given away this time. The first one I got was given away to someone as a special gift for her. This one is for keeping forever since I am the Apple.



congrats!  I'm so glad you got one!  you really deserved it (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob_lawall said:


> finally! u need 10 apples. like u actually need it xD





p e p p e r said:


> congrats!  I'm so glad you got one!  you really deserved it (✿◠‿◠)



Thanks. But I decided that I'm only going to have one.


----------



## lizzy541

now i just gotta save up tbt to get a cherry and a peach... then my lineup with be pretty and full of fruit only


----------



## Heyden

eh, I should've kept my popsicle and swirl, I sold both for 450, and now they go for atleast 450 each


----------



## Alienfish

yea seems the price is inflating on those lol.


----------



## Karminny

Haydenn said:


> eh, I should've kept my popsicle and swirl, I sold both for 450, and now they go for atleast 450 each



oh god that's a bummer
I bought my egg for 2,200, I ddnt know tht was 200over how they normally go for and im like ????????????


----------



## piichinu

i wish the pokeball had the cloud background 
im struggling to find collectibles to match the hammers but at the same time i wanna keep the yoshi eggs and its dsdjskfsdfksdfs


----------



## Jacob

piimisu said:


> i wish the pokeball had the cloud background
> im struggling to find collectibles to match the hammers but at the same time i wanna keep the yoshi eggs and its dsdjskfsdfksdfs



I always liked the look of sky background with the popsicles/swirls on the bottom, idk, it just looks like sand 
but i guess they are pretty hard to find now, so you could go with red and yellow feathers - or if u like green for the yoshi eggs, just do green feathers? you could also do the pink house if u really wanted haha




​


----------



## Alienfish

^that some pretty epic ice cream hammer layout


----------



## Miharu

Out of curiosity (Pretty sure this probably won't happen since it seemed like a one time thing, but no harm in hoping or asking  )
Will the popsicles ever get a restock? ; v;


----------



## Heyden

Miharu said:


> Out of curiosity (Pretty sure this probably won't happen since it seemed like a one time thing, but no harm in hoping or asking  )
> Will the popsicles ever get a restock? ; v;



hey should just release the watermelon collectable that came 3rd


----------



## Skyfall

Miharu said:


> Out of curiosity (Pretty sure this probably won't happen since it seemed like a one time thing, but no harm in hoping or asking  )
> Will the popsicles ever get a restock? ; v;



I guess anything could happen but it was suppose to be a one time thing.  Just one summer, they said.


----------



## Jacob

Haydenn said:


> hey should just release the watermelon collectable that came 3rd



ehh 
I kinda like the swirl bc its an actual item in the games, and the popsicle is just really neat lookin'

A watermelon doesn't really relate to the game

I HAVE BEEN HOPING FOR A BANANA COLLECTIBLE SINCE DAY 1


----------



## Miharu

Haydenn said:


> hey should just release the watermelon collectable that came 3rd



OHH I REMEMBER SEEING THAT!!! Quote honestly I REALLY LOVED how the watermelon collectible looked!!! ; v; 



Skyfall said:


> I guess anything could happen but it was suppose to be a one time thing.  Just one summer, they said.


Ahhh yeah ; v; then most likely only one time thing. Thanks!! <3 



Jacob_lawall said:


> ehh
> I kinda like the swirl bc its an actual item in the games, and the popsicle is just really neat lookin'
> 
> A watermelon doesn't really relate to the game
> 
> I HAVE BEEN HOPING FOR A BANANA COLLECTIBLE SINCE DAY 1



YOU AND BANANAS OMG JACOB HAHA


----------



## piichinu

Oh I like that layout, thanks. Recently I sold all my swirls so I'll just go buy some more


----------



## Jacob

piimisu said:


> Oh I like that layout, thanks. Recently I sold all my swirls so I'll just go buy some more



i know sholee is selling some


----------



## Heyden

the Halloween candy is nice and all but I think we need new ones this year ;P
maybe lollipops? Candy corns? idk


----------



## piichinu

candy corn sounds really cool actually


----------



## Mystia

I'm really new to the whole collectibles aspect of the BTB so sorry if this is a dumb question. How often do the shops get restocked? And is it only a few items that get restocked at a time?


----------



## Vizionari

Mystia said:


> I'm really new to the whole collectibles aspect of the BTB so sorry if this is a dumb question. How often do the shops get restocked? And is it only a few items that get restocked at a time?



Shops usually get restocked at TBT Directs, or when there is an announcement of a restock. There are occasionally secret restocks, where they'll put in like, one of a collectible, and if someone happens to be in the shop then they get to buy it, I guess.

Usually they restock all of the collectibles in the shop though for some of the rarer collectibles they'll only restock 50, or with the yellow house, only 2 or something. Though last Direct the admins didn't restock any of the normal cakes, so that's different...


----------



## Mystia

Vizionari said:


> Shops usually get restocked at TBT Directs, or when there is an announcement of a restock. There are occasionally secret restocks, where they'll put in like, one of a collectible, and if someone happens to be in the shop then they get to buy it, I guess.
> 
> Usually they restock all of the collectibles in the shop though for some of the rarer collectibles they'll only restock 50, or with the yellow house, only 2 or something. Though last Direct the admins didn't restock any of the normal cakes, so that's different...



Oh I get it. There's no schedule of what exact days. It's more random o:


----------



## Sholee

Mystia said:


> Oh I get it. There's no schedule of what exact days. It's more random o:



it's not exactly random, theres usually bell directs before holidays and belltree events so you can anticipate seeing belltree directs in October for Halloween, December for TBT Fair, Christmas, TBT's birthday, or New Years, April for Easters, etc.

but even when there are restocks, you have to be on that exact second because they sell out within seconds mostly due to people who buy more than 1 collectible at a time.


----------



## Klave

Can we expect any sort of events or holidays in September/early October or will the next one be around October 31st for Halloween?


----------



## Sholee

The past 3 bell directs in October were 10/1/2013, 10/27/2013, and 10/19/2014, so that in itself seems random but I'm sure it wouldn't be on the 31st as they usually have events leading up to the holiday so that everyone has a chance to participate if they're busy on the 31st..

I'm not a mod or admin, it's just my opinion, for all we know, there might not be a halloween event this year.


----------



## Adventure9

I think a lollipop collectible would be cute


----------



## Toot

Don't remember the last time I've posed in this thread. Let's see if I can contribute to the trolling again. Lol

So what's the btb/igb ratio looking like these? I figured this would be a better place to ask than any.


----------



## Lancelot

GodToot said:


> Don't remember the last time I've posed in this thread. Let's see if I can contribute to the trolling again. Lol
> 
> So what's the btb/igb ratio looking like these? I figured this would be a better place to ask than any.



Good trolling.

10/10


----------



## Toot

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Good trolling.
> 
> 10/10



Not in that post specifically. Lol smartass.


----------



## uwuzumakii

WE NEED LOLIPOPS NEXT HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## piichinu

those sound cute as well. but no grey bg plz


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I do think lollipops are a good idea, but I'm not collecting candy this year. Last year, I remembered the huge collectible craze where people were looking for candy collectibles. Plus, if I would look for four more collectibles, they would be fair items (four colored balloons is my craving).

I still think the Bell Tree Fair was the best site event. Though I did enjoy the summer in the same year as the recent TBT Fair more (that's when I was working on StarFall).


----------



## Awesomeness1230

We should have tool collectibles. Just an idea.


----------



## cornimer

It's probably been mentioned before, but more fruit!  Like mangoes or coconuts!  

The only thing I'm really interested in buying is fruit and birthstones, so yeah.


----------



## Toot

I love the lollipop idea. Last year everyone went nanab for the candies. They're pretty much everywhere now. Not much value to them. Unless they get a new one, (#RainbowCandy) it'll probably be the same thing again. Just a little dull. Lol. They should do the deep woods riddles too like they did a couple years ago. That'd be fun.


----------



## Heyden

"Stock Information: *150* of each collectible is currently available in the Shop right now to start. Another *350* will be released throughout the next week in batches. JK, restocked another 150 right now. After the week ends, the pair of collectibles will be taken out of the Shop and *put in the Disney Vault until further notice*."

So uh there's 500 of each Popsicle/Ice Cream Swirl, and 500 cherries, but the summer stuff sells for 10-12 times more, wow, such demand lol
oh and hopefully they do come back...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Haydenn said:


> "Stock Information: *150* of each collectible is currently available in the Shop right now to start. Another *350* will be released throughout the next week in batches. JK, restocked another 150 right now. After the week ends, the pair of collectibles will be taken out of the Shop and *put in the Disney Vault until further notice*."
> 
> So uh there's 500 of each Popsicle/Ice Cream Swirl, and 500 cherries, but the summer stuff sells for 10-12 times more, wow, such demand lol
> oh and hopefully they do come back...



I don't think that's very likely. Some collectibles are meant to be for one time only.

But this makes me wonder, will the green pinwheel come back? I know it's still to early to talk about the fair collectibles at the time, but I wonder if it will?


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think that's very likely. Some collectibles are meant to be for one time only.
> 
> But this makes me wonder, will the green pinwheel come back? I know it's still to early to talk about the fair collectibles at the time, but I wonder if it will?



The green pinwheel was meant to be a special prize for contest winners, so if they have contests, maybe. They did give rainbow feathers out, after all (which was also released during the 2013 fair).


----------



## Jacob

Haydenn said:


> "Stock Information: *150* of each collectible is currently available in the Shop right now to start. Another *350* will be released throughout the next week in batches. JK, restocked another 150 right now. After the week ends, the pair of collectibles will be taken out of the Shop and *put in the Disney Vault until further notice*."
> 
> So uh there's 500 of each Popsicle/Ice Cream Swirl, and 500 cherries, but the summer stuff sells for 10-12 times more, wow, such demand lol
> oh and hopefully they do come back...



Most people who own popsicles have gone haitus, so its tough to find people who are willing to sell, you know?
I have notice cherries go up a bit more, too, but I doubt that will last.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Haydenn said:


> "Stock Information: *150* of each collectible is currently available in the Shop right now to start. Another *350* will be released throughout the next week in batches. JK, restocked another 150 right now. After the week ends, the pair of collectibles will be taken out of the Shop and *put in the Disney Vault until further notice*."
> 
> So uh there's 500 of each Popsicle/Ice Cream Swirl, and 500 cherries, but the summer stuff sells for 10-12 times more, wow, such demand lol
> oh and hopefully they do come back...


pretty sure it's because of the club t(ツ)_/?

Most collectibles seem to rise in price because of all the clubs. Well the last time I checked


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sapphires are out. I see them in the shop.

And another thing. In nine days, this thread will be one year old.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Sapphires are out. I see them in the shop.
> 
> And another thing. In nine days, this thread will be one year old.



cool  it's been an interesting thread so grats for that


----------



## mogyay

are secret restocks actually a thing or a myth?


----------



## Vizionari

mogyay said:


> are secret restocks actually a thing or a myth?



I once caught one chocolate cake in stock and bought it, so I'd say it's a thing


----------



## mogyay

Vizionari said:


> I once caught one chocolate cake in stock and bought it, so I'd say it's a thing



you're living the dream, thanks for the info! 

i'm going to have to start obsessively refreshing the shop now haha


----------



## Ayaya

It's still 2 months away but

Are we gonna fight for candies again this year


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ayaya said:


> It's still 2 months away but
> 
> Are we gonna fight for candies again this year



Not me. I'm not collecting candies.

Sholee did say that there won't be a halloween event this year, but I don't believe her. Other than the party popper not being sold this year, the staff do keep their promises with these events. They repeated the Egg Hunt, the Summer Event, the Halloween Event, and the TBT Fair. I feel that they're going to repeat these events.


----------



## Javocado

She don't know lol bring on the toothpaste


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> are secret restocks actually a thing or a myth?



yeah they exist once in a while  people usually post if they catch it


----------



## Zulehan

Yep, they're a thing; I got a choco cake once, and Justin was like, 'Finally, somebody noticed.'


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The only secret restock I got was the cherry.


----------



## mogyay

i'm so happy for you all! i'm going to have a permanent tab open for the shop now haha. it's probably one of those things you catch when you're not even trying to though i bet


----------



## Justin

Apple2012 said:


> Other than the party popper not being sold this year, the staff do keep their promises with these events. They repeated the Egg Hunt, the Summer Event, the Halloween Event, and the TBT Fair. I feel that they're going to repeat these events.



Hey, it's the first week of September and we're still wrapping up the Fire Festival. We don't even know ourselves yet what we're doing in regard to Halloween.

Worth noting that we actually don't typically promise anything with events until it's very close! You should never assume anything is happening without hearing directly from us. For example, I'm sure that nobody ever promised that the party popper would be sold again (or at least I know I didn't, and I'm in charge of those things), or that there would be a summer event until about a week prior.


----------



## Jacob

Justin said:
			
		

> No halloween event this year lol



oh Justin LOL

plz dont ban me


----------



## Justin

Heads up that the September birthstone has been taken down for sale from the Shop temporarily due to an issue. We don't know when to expect the item to return.


----------



## mogyay

Justin said:


> Heads up that the September birthstone has been taken down for sale from the Shop temporarily due to an issue. We don't know when to expect the item to return.



i was just about to come here to say i noticed this, wasn't sure if they did eventually sell out or not. ohhhh i hope next months is about, i like the look of the october one


----------



## Coach

mogyay said:


> i was just about to come here to say i noticed this, wasn't sure if they did eventually sell out or not. ohhhh i hope next months is about, i like the look of the october one



I also really want the October one to be out it wasn't out until quite late last October so a lot of us missed it. It'd also finish off my birthstone collection, and I could buy one to commemorate my birthday! But I remember hearing that the birthstones would be discontinued at this point, so the September ones may have been a mistake.


----------



## Jacob

Coach said:


> I also really want the October one to be out it wasn't out until quite late last October so a lot of us missed it. It'd also finish off my birthstone collection, and I could buy one to commemorate my birthday! But I remember hearing that the birthstones would be discontinued at this point, so the September ones may have been a mistake.



I believe the problem was a glitch where someone/some people got 2 of the September one. So I doubt its because it was a mistake tbh


----------



## Heyden

I hope they release the October birthsotne early, my birthday is on the 1st >.>


----------



## toddishott

I hope the September birthstone comes back, I was hoping on getting one on my friends birthday towards the end of the month..


----------



## Chris

Coach said:


> I also really want the October one to be out it wasn't out until quite late last October so a lot of us missed it. It'd also finish off my birthstone collection, and I could buy one to commemorate my birthday! But I remember hearing that the birthstones would be discontinued at this point, so the September ones may have been a mistake.





Jacob_lawall said:


> I believe the problem was a glitch where someone/some people got 2 of the September one. So I doubt its because it was a mistake tbh



It's down due to an actual issue with it, yes.


----------



## sinistermark

Tina said:


> It's down due to an actual issue with it, yes.



I just want to get one on september 16th! My b-day~


----------



## bigger34

sinistermark said:


> I just want to get one on september 16th! My b-day~



Cool! Mines the 28th ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There hasn't been a chocolate cake restock in a while. During the next restock, is it going to be set to unique just like the apple has been?


----------



## mogyay

Apple2012 said:


> There hasn't been a chocolate cake restock in a while. During the next restock, is it going to be set to unique just like the apple has been?



sorry for the dumb question but what does 'set to unique' mean?  sorry if it's pretty obvious


----------



## Javocado

mogyay said:


> sorry for the dumb question but what does 'set to unique' mean?  sorry if it's pretty obvious



I think he's talking about a past Apple restock, when you could only purchase the Apple if you didn't have one already.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> I think he's talking about a past Apple restock, when you could only purchase the Apple if you didn't have one already.



That's what I was talking about. The reason why I think chocolate cakes would be unpurchasable is because they are one of the rare collectibles everybody wanted. They could give everyone a chance to get a choco cake, but the apples I think are more valuable.


----------



## mogyay

Javocado said:


> I think he's talking about a past Apple restock, when you could only purchase the Apple if you didn't have one already.



ohhhh ok thanks for the answer!!!! again heh! i was on a hiatus from here during the apple introduction, i had no idea it was a unique collectible 



Apple2012 said:


> That's what I was talking about. The reason why I think chocolate cakes would be unpurchasable is because they are one of the rare collectibles everybody wanted. They could give everyone a chance to get a choco cake, but the apples I think are more valuable.



ah ok i see thanks for the clarification! i kinda hope it might be so i have more of a chance of getting one but ah well, still rather have an apple haha


----------



## Jacob

So like I want to start collecting party poppers but if they go back on stock it'll be a huge loss for me, and if I decide to wait and they do not sell them, the prices will again rise so like I need advice...


----------



## Coach

Jacob_lawall said:


> So like I want to start collecting party poppers but if they go back on stock it'll be a huge loss for me, and if I decide to wait and they do not sell them, the prices will again rise so like I need advice...



There's not really that many of them floating around any more, and when there are they sell quite quickly,  but if you want them go for it! They are one of the more expensive collectibles that aren't from the TBT Fair, though. I remember when I was new and my friend gifted me one on my birthday, I was amazed to own a collectible worth 1k TBT! They've gone up so much now, it's kind of weird thinking about it since it was just under a year ago.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Coach said:


> There's not really that many of them floating around any more, and when there are they sell quite quickly,  but if you want them go for it! They are one of the more expensive collectibles that aren't from the TBT Fair, though. I remember when I was new and my friend gifted me one on my birthday, I was amazed to own a collectible worth 1k TBT! They've gone up so much now, it's kind of weird thinking about it since it was just under a year ago.



At first, it went up to 2k to 3k. Then after selling mine in an auction, it went to 4k-5k. They are expensive now, but at least I held on one for a month before letting it go.

If the candies don't come back, I can assume that the prices of candies will go back up.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Guess who's back :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Guess who's back :3



Welcome back! TBT has improved since you left. We even have a lot of cool members join around that time.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Apple2012 said:


> Welcome back! TBT has improved since you left. We even have a lot of cool members join around that time.



Neat! I can't wait to meet everyone c: I won't be going anywhere soon. 
I just started a new town haha ^^"


----------



## Alienfish

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Guess who's back :3



wow, hi  welcome back!


----------



## Vizionari

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Guess who's back :3



It's been a while! Hello c:


----------



## roseflower

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Guess who's back :3



Welcome back Wishy


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So it has been one year since this thread was created, and it already has 13,460 posts (not including deleted ones). All these discussions of restocks have been pretty entertaining, from the time of the candy restocks to the 10th anniversary direct, and the hype for apples.

I wonder what this year on this thread would be about?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I checked back on this thread, this was the last post of 2014 according to my time zone.



> I'm already talking to Justin about releasing one to the store.



This has been said by me. This is post #10,253.


----------



## Heyden

the September Birthstone is sold out?!


----------



## Skyfall

No.  They disabled it, there was some issue with it.


----------



## Jacob

Was thinking of changing my lineup to this:





So if you have a dark blue house to sell, hmu


----------



## Skyfall

Jacob_lawall said:


> Was thinking of changing my lineup to this:
> 
> View attachment 147496View attachment 147497View attachment 147496View attachment 147497View attachment 147496
> View attachment 147498View attachment 147499View attachment 147498View attachment 147499View attachment 147498
> 
> So if you have a dark blue house to sell, hmu



That's a cute line up.    I always admire your ambition!  (And you always seem to make it happen, so, that's really good!)


----------



## sinistermark

Aw, no september birthstone for me lol.


----------



## spamurai

I really need to find the little house collectible... Not even sure how many active ones are left...


----------



## Bloobloop

Is the time period in which they restock irregular?


----------



## Heyden

Bloobloop said:


> Is the time period in which they restock irregular?



depends on your timezone, I stayed up till 1am once


----------



## asuka

heeeyyy guys...been awhile 8D


----------



## Vizionari

asuka said:


> heeeyyy guys...been awhile 8D



Hey, there!


----------



## asuka

Vizionari said:


> Hey, there!



someone from here pmed me on reddit and asked if they could have my pink feather (lol) it reminded me of how much i missed ac and this site ;_; so here i am! i can't put it down again...the cycle continues hahaha.


----------



## Skyfall

asuka said:


> someone from here pmed me on reddit and asked if they could have my pink feather (lol) it reminded me of how much i missed ac and this site ;_; so here i am! i can't put it down again...the cycle continues hahaha.



Your line up looks super cute!    (Don't give that feather away, lol)


----------



## BunnyFox

I'm gonna watch this thread like a hawk for notifications on secret giveaways


----------



## Sholee

Blackjack said:


> I'm gonna watch this thread like a hawk for notifications on secret giveaways



what?! there's giveaways?


----------



## lizardon

haven't check this site for few months already, and where is my 3DS??...


----------



## BunnyFox

Sholee said:


> what?! there's giveaways?



Well,  restocks


----------



## spamurai

Hopefully I'll have enough to buy an Apple and a Yellow House soon xD


----------



## Heyden

spamurai said:


> Hopefully I'll have enough to buy an Apple and a Yellow House soon xD



There might be a Halloween restock for both, I'm hoping atleast haha


----------



## spamurai

Haydenn said:


> There might be a Halloween restock for both, I'm hoping atleast haha



Same 
I always miss the restocks though aha.


----------



## Jacob

spamurai said:


> I always miss the restocks though aha.



Me too, especially that apple restock that lasted 6 seconds


----------



## BunnyFox

Jacob_lawall said:


> Me too, especially that apple restock that lasted 6 seconds



Yeah, I managed to get one, but it was very frustrating trying to checkout


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Does anyone know how often the add-ons in the shop get restocked? I would really like to use the user title change and get a purple mailbox.


----------



## mogyay

Penguin ^-^ said:


> Does anyone know how often the add-ons in the shop get restocked? I would really like to use the user title change and get a purple mailbox.



if you go to settings and then edit profile you can change it there, you don't need to buy the add on anymore (i think if you hover over it in the shop it should tell you) and i think a couple of purple mailboxes were in the last restock so i guess you'd have to be pretty quick!


----------



## Chris

Has everyone got their Happy Home Designer collectible yet? 149 bells in the shop and in-stock for a very limited amount of time!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> Has everyone got their Happy Home Designer collectible yet? 149 bells in the shop and in-stock for a very limited amount of time!



Shhhhhhhh

Don't give away the secret


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Tina said:


> Has everyone got their Happy Home Designer collectible yet? 149 bells in the shop and in-stock for a very limited amount of time!



And now I have my first collectible. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> if you go to settings and then edit profile you can change it there, you don't need to buy the add on anymore (i think if you hover over it in the shop it should tell you) and i think a couple of purple mailboxes were in the last restock so i guess you'd have to be pretty quick!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Miharu

Tina said:


> Has everyone got their Happy Home Designer collectible yet? 149 bells in the shop and in-stock for a very limited amount of time!



Yesss!! It's lovely!  Thank you!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Tina said:


> Has everyone got their Happy Home Designer collectible yet? 149 bells in the shop and in-stock for a very limited amount of time!



Yes!  Thank you very much! 
It's got me hyped up about getting HHD soon!


----------



## cornimer

Just bought the new collectible! It's so cool.


----------



## Jacob

Currently after:




hopefully before halloween!

It took like a little under 2 months to get a popper, geez they are harder to get then I thought!


----------



## mogyay

september birthstone is back in case anyone hasn't noticed  can't wait for the october one


----------



## roseflower

Yesss the september birthstone is back

Thank you TBT staff for fixing it!


----------



## Justin

We were never able to concretely reproduce the problem ourselves with specific steps, so it could come up again. Essentially, some people were getting two birthstones when they bought one, which is obviously not allowed. But it also was charging you for both too! So we'll be on the lookout for that happening again. If you do happen to see anyone with two, or it happens to yourself, please PM me.


----------



## roseflower

Justin said:


> We were never able to concretely reproduce the problem ourselves with specific steps, so it could come up again. Essentially, some people were getting two birthstones when they bought one, which is obviously not allowed. But it also was charging you for both too! So we'll be on the lookout for that happening again. If you do happen to see anyone with two, or it happens to yourself, please PM me.



Well I guess it`s a glitch that can happen anytime like the other forum glitches, best to only have 299 TBT displayed when purchasing a birthstone c:


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> We were never able to concretely reproduce the problem ourselves with specific steps, so it could come up again. Essentially, some people were getting two birthstones when they bought one, which is obviously not allowed. But it also was charging you for both too! So we'll be on the lookout for that happening again. If you do happen to see anyone with two, or it happens to yourself, please PM me.



You just moved the glitch over to the HHD collectible silly goose


----------



## ZetaFunction

Javocado said:


> You just moved the glitch over to the HHD collectible silly goose



Great now the HHD will be out of stock XD
What's with all the unique collectibles glitching though?  The whole unique thing should be removed imo so it doesn't cause so many issues.....


----------



## Jacob

Ai, October stone in stock


----------



## BunnyFox

I hope we get a halloween restock, I will probably spend all of my TBT lol


----------



## Vizionari

Blackjack said:


> I hope we get a halloween restock, I will probably spend all of my TBT lol



candy-flavored tears


----------



## Heyden

Blackjack said:


> I hope we get a halloween restock, I will probably spend all of my TBT lol



if you're fast enough ;P


----------



## WigginsFTW

lel oops wrong thread


----------



## tsantsa

If theres a halloween restock (no doubt there will be.) I'm looking forwards to meeting sheniqua again :3


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I see a pumpkin peeking, I'm hoping to get my blue candy this year >w> <w< sheniqua better go away


----------



## Kristen

I've been saving up TBT specifically for when there's a restock >.<


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ehh damnit! Can anyone spare a few bells so I can get an apple?


----------



## Zane

bless the new users they won't have to deal with the candy restocks of last year and all the lag that came with them

also I finally copped that apple yessssss


----------



## Mercedes

I got an apple lol.


----------



## Fantasyrick

I need more bells ;c


----------



## Ichigo.

got a peach! tried to get two but only got one. better than nothing though!


----------



## riummi

So sad :c the apple disappeared from my cart


----------



## jiny

I got an apple!!!!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Anyways I got a cherry! <3


----------



## jiny

riummi said:


> So sad :c the apple disappeared from my cart



Aw :c
Sorry for your loss of the apple


----------



## toddishott

I got 2 cherries but lost a peach and apple in the cart


----------



## Mink

I really wanted an apple because it's my favorite fruit but I didn't have enough bells for one I'm tearing up Q_Q (got a cherry though)


----------



## riummi

Sugarella said:


> Aw :c
> Sorry for your loss of the apple



Thankyou for the kind words u.u it will be missed </3


----------



## Llust

ahh - i tried buying one of all three collectibles and have the peach sandwiched between the apple & cherry, but the apple got sold out before i even got to buy it and i accidentally bought two cherries ;v;


----------



## Skyfall

What?!?  There was a restock?


----------



## pandapples

Patiently waiting for next peach restock *w*


----------



## Kristen

Geez louise, I'm never online during restocks and everything goes so fast, what the heck ;-;


----------



## aleshapie

ditto...


----------



## cornimer

Ditto.


----------



## Zulehan

pandapples said:


> Patiently waiting for next peach restock *w*


That peach and cherry set up under your avatar looks so pleasant and cool.


----------



## BunnyFox

Dang, I missed the restock


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Ignore me  xD omg


----------



## mintellect

I saw the restock message as I was making a post, and by the time I finished, it was gone


----------



## Kristen

Oh my staars, I heard that there was a peach restock or something the other day? I guess if they lasted longer and were easier to get, they wouldn't be as rare...
Anyway, I'm completely ready to blow the rest of my bells on red candies next weekend, if I can get my hands on them.


----------



## Vizionari

I'm really glad I got a full candy set from last year hehe


----------



## Lancelot

I always regret selling my collectibles


----------



## sej

Did the yellow candy's get restocked? The sales have increased


----------



## BunnyFox

Sej said:


> Did the yellow candy's get restocked? The sales have increased



They must've


----------



## sej

I wish they told us lol


----------



## BunnyFox

Sej said:


> I wish they told us lol



Ikr


----------



## Kristen

Sej said:


> Did the yellow candy's get restocked? The sales have increased



Yep, I bought like 4 when they restocked. It was sometime last weekend.



Sej said:


> I wish they told us lol



I agree, because as I've posted before, I'm almost never online for restocks (it was a miracle I was online for the yellow candy one) so I always have to buy them from other people for so much more than they go for in the shop, that is if I'm even able to find people who are willing to sell them. >.<


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> Did the yellow candy's get restocked? The sales have increased



Yeah they did ;P when I checked there was 16


----------



## sej

Aaaaand the yellow candy's got re-stocked again whilst I was asleep....


----------



## ZetaFunction

They seem to restock every day or so, at *about* the same time, and always 25 are stocked at a time.  It's really predictable if you pay close enough attention... which I'm bad at.


----------



## sej

Lucanosa said:


> They seem to restock every day or so, at *about* the same time, and always 25 are stocked at a time.  It's really predictable if you pay close enough attention... which I'm bad at.



What time is it at?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sej said:


> What time is it at?



I don't want to share the guesstimation time period, since people will read and lag it out further from being there, not to mention I haven't got a single candy restock yet to share with friends.

I will give a riddle though:


Spoiler:  



How many yellow candies do you see?
That's the time the restock might be~


----------



## sej

Lucanosa said:


> I don't want to share the guesstimation time period, since people will read and lag it out further from being there, not to mention I haven't got a single candy restock yet to share with friends.
> 
> I will give a riddle though:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> How many yellow candies do you see?
> That's the time the restock might be~



I have no idea what that means xD
maybe a more helpful hint?


----------



## spamurai

Always missing den candies xD but I don't mind... they're too popular >.<


----------



## roseflower

I like how the yellow candies went for about 40 to 50 TBT in the marketplace, now they cost 59 TBT in the shop...


----------



## Jacob

btw yellow candies in stock


----------



## BunnyFox

Jacob_lawall said:


> btw yellow candies in stock



Got 1


----------



## Vizionari

Jacob_lawall said:


> btw yellow candies in stock



says the person who took 9


----------



## roseflower

Blackjack said:


> Got 1



Got one as well


----------



## Jacob

Vizionari said:


> says the person who took 9



gonna give some of these hunnies away in a couple mins


----------



## BunnyFox

Jacob_lawall said:


> gonna give some of these hunnies away in a couple mins



Jeez, how'd you get 5?


----------



## Vizionari

Jacob_lawall said:


> gonna give some of these hunnies away in a couple mins



ty lmao


----------



## ZetaFunction

Jacob_lawall said:


> gonna give some of these hunnies away in a couple mins



Missed the restock again xD

Glad someone took my idea to buy a ton and give them away though :]


----------



## Fantasyrick

Just got a blue house for free thanks to the wonderful piichinu!


----------



## BunnyFox

Fantasyrick said:


> Just got a blue house for free thanks to the wonderful piichinu!



Once again I missed it ;-;


----------



## Fantasyrick

XD I miss everything good thing I was on the tbt marketplace at the right time!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Just got a cake for a Zelda code^^


----------



## sej

Dang I'm never gonna get a yellow candy cause I'm always asleep for it. When they re-stocked last night it was 1:03am D:


----------



## Jacob

Finding feathers is really tough ahaha
also red candies restocked


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Jacob_lawall said:


> Finding feathers is really tough ahaha
> also red candies restocked



Restocked and sold out... *sigh*


----------



## Kristen

Penguin ^-^ said:


> Restocked and sold out... *sigh*



Aw man I was asleep when they restocked


----------



## ZetaFunction

Penguin ^-^ said:


> Restocked and sold out... *sigh*



Missed the restock too.
I miss how the yellow candies were infinite last year.  If the spellectables are restocked like the candies, I'm gonna be upset.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

stargate said:


> Aw man I was asleep when they restocked



Me too  if they keep on restocking collectibles during this time frame, then I'm most likely going to miss all of them.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Woah I left the forums for a while to focus on studying and then I come back to all the collectibles being worth waaaaaay more than before! (Especially the popsicle and yellow candy)

Also, I really hope I can get a blue collectible. I'm rather confused on how to get them though... Do you have to win a competition or something?


----------



## matt

Arcticfox5 said:


> Woah I left the forums for a while to focus on studying and then I come back to all the collectibles being worth waaaaaay more than before! (Especially the popsicle and yellow candy)
> 
> Also, I really hope I can get a blue collectible. I'm rather confused on how to get them though... Do you have to win a competition or something?


Yes
Guess super close in the candy counting contest ;-)


----------



## Toot

Just realized the shops have the halloween stuff in it.

Are they gonna do the countdown thing again? Last year was hilarious.


----------



## BunnyFox

GodToot said:


> Just realized the shops have the halloween stuff in it.
> 
> Are they gonna do the countdown thing again? Last year was hilarious.



No, they restock it randomly


----------



## Toot

Blackjack said:


> No, they restock it randomly



Not sure if sarcasm...


----------



## Miharu

GodToot said:


> Not sure if sarcasm...



I don't think it's sarcasm haha XD But I don't think they'll be doing the countdown thing, so far for the last few candy restocks they did, it happened randomly. ; v ; I missed like 3 of those candy restocks.


----------



## Toot

Miharu said:


> I don't think it's sarcasm haha XD But I don't think they'll be doing the countdown thing, so far for the last few candy restocks they did, it happened randomly. ; v ; I missed like 3 of those candy restocks.



Aww bummer. No time frames I take it. Lol.


----------



## BunnyFox

GodToot said:


> Not sure if sarcasm...



No, I'm serious lol 

They restock it randomly.


----------



## Miharu

GodToot said:


> Aww bummer. No time frames I take it. Lol.



Unfortunately not ; v; (At least this is what I read, but restocks have been happening from 5pm-1am CST time. Someone noticed that, but that's still a really big time frame hahaha xD )

Our best bet is just to check the shop every hour or so.


----------



## Toot

This will be interesting. It's anyone's game. Last year it was who ever's fastest with their fingers lol. This should be fun.


----------



## BunnyFox

GodToot said:


> This will be interesting. It's anyone's game. Last year it was who ever's fastest with their fingers lol. This should be fun.



Yeah, I managed to get one yellow candy during one of the restocks, and I got there late, so everyone has a chance


----------



## ZetaFunction

I finally got a ton of candy from the restock ;-;
I'll probably not buy any more yellow candy until next year now~


----------



## mogyay

Lucanosa said:


> I finally got a ton of candy from the restock ;-;
> I'll probably not buy any more yellow candy until next year now~



me too yay, i noticed that restock lasted quite a while as well so people shouldn't worry about them selling out in seconds


----------



## Toot

Oh did I just miss one of the restocks? What was restocked? Just yellow?


----------



## roseflower

GodToot said:


> Oh did I just miss one of the restocks? What was restocked? Just yellow?



Yeah, only yellow^^


----------



## King Dorado

so, does the forum display any notice at all-- anything at the moment of restock at least maybe?  or do you just have to keep checking the shop directly?


----------



## Nightmares

I don't think you should be able to buy more than one of the same collectible - other people get the chance to buy some :3


----------



## mogyay

King Dad said:


> so, does the forum display any notice at all-- anything at the moment of restock at least maybe?  or do you just have to keep checking the shop directly?



justin will mention in the >>directs<< what time restocks will be, however with the halloween candies (and a few smaller restocks) it's random, i suggest refreshing the shop occasionally and you'll get lucky. there was once a banner with a countdown however i don't think they've used that since summer of last year


----------



## piichinu

L CocoaBean said:


> I don't think you should be able to buy more than one of the same collectible - other people get the chance to buy some :3



im going to disagree with this. some people want cool lineups and stuff (people who want 5 in a row). if the people who only want one miss the restock, then they can go save up tbt and buy it off someone else. everyone already has a chance to buy. and yes i know what its like to miss restocks, bc i have missed them before.

even if it's limited to one per person, the people who are offline when there are restocks would still not be able to get one regardless tbh


----------



## King Dorado

mogyay said:


> justin will mention in the >>directs<< what time restocks will be, however with the halloween candies (and a few smaller restocks) it's random, i suggest refreshing the shop occasionally and you'll get lucky. there was once a banner with a countdown however i don't think they've used that since summer of last year



is the candy just once per day?  I dont wanna waste time lurking for restocks later on if they done for today...


----------



## mogyay

King Dad said:


> is the candy just once per day?  I dont wanna waste time lurking for restocks later on if they done for today...



so far it has been once per day (i think) but i think justin might have said they'll become more frequent in the week leading up to halloween so you'll probably have more luck then!


----------



## Toot

Candy Flavored Tears


----------



## Cadbberry

I keep missing restocks this is getting tough


----------



## Toot

You aren't the only one. I haven't gotten to a restock yet. I'm always offline when it happens. Lol


----------



## Cadbberry

GodToot said:


> You aren't the only one. I haven't gotten to a restock yet. I'm always offline when it happens. Lol



I got the fruits one, that was it, I want the sparkly count down clock back so we know when it is happening


----------



## King Dorado

do the candy restocks ever occur in the (east coast) morning time?


----------



## Toot

Since they're random, I doubt there are any specific time frames.


----------



## King Dorado

candy now- going fast!


----------



## Cadbberry

Got 3 red candies and now I am out of bells


----------



## tsantsa

I'm happy i got some pretty candies :3


----------



## Miharu

I missed the restock again!! Hahaha XD Congrats to those who got the candies!


----------



## Toot

How many restocks are there a day anyway?


----------



## pandapples

GodToot said:


> How many restocks are there a day anyway?



It seems 25 yellow and 15 red.


----------



## Toot

pandapples said:


> It seems 25 yellow and 15 red.



I meant how many actual restocks. Not item quantities. Lol.


----------



## pandapples

GodToot said:


> I meant how many actual restocks. Not item quantities. Lol.



One.


----------



## King Dorado

you mean:  One, so far...

today was first day with yellow and red both available in the re-stock...


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> you mean:  One, so far...
> 
> today was first day with yellow and red both available in the re-stock...



They have been selling for the past few days I think


----------



## pandapples

King Dad said:


> you mean:  One, so far...
> 
> today was first day with yellow and red both available in the re-stock...



Hm well on Oct 18 Justin said there will be daily restocks for both candies from now until halloween. Probably larger quantities close to halloween. So they've probably both been restocked daily but at different times? So I guess I should say once each.


----------



## Summerlsp

Is there anyone that could help me collect more money? If I could trade with you for bells, I'd be more than willing to learn how!


----------



## BunnyFox

Summerlsp said:


> Is there anyone that could help me collect more money? If I could trade with you for bells, I'd be more than willing to learn how!



Any easy way to do so is to breed hybrid roses and sell them for TBT. Pink, Yellow, and the like go for around 2-3 TBT per, and Gold, Black and Blue go for 4-5 TBT per. If you aren't afraid to TT (time-travel), you can stockpile a bunch of hybrid roses and create a thread in the "TBT Marketplace".

If you have any questions, you can PM me


----------



## BunnyFox

Summerlsp said:


> Is there anyone that could help me collect more money? If I could trade with you for bells, I'd be more than willing to learn how!



Any easy way to do so is to breed hybrid roses and sell them for TBT. Pink, Yellow, and the like go for around 2-3 TBT per, and Gold, Black and Blue go for 4-5 TBT per. If you aren't afraid to TT (time-travel), you can stockpile a bunch of hybrid roses and create a thread in the "TBT Marketplace".

If you have any questions, you can PM me


----------



## Toot

Summerlsp said:


> Is there anyone that could help me collect more money? If I could trade with you for bells, I'd be more than willing to learn how!



You'll need to post somewhat in order to be able to get the points. 

PM once you hit at least 50 posts and get an avatar.


----------



## Toot

Oop... Double post. My bad.


----------



## Jacob

going for this lineup next once I find a trader for the blue feather zzzzz


----------



## Toot

Jacob_lawall said:


> going for this lineup next once I find a trader for the blue feather zzzzz



I guess it didn't come out right? How do people even organize collectibles if they go on the list in alphabetical order?


----------



## Ichigo.

GodToot said:


> I guess it didn't come out right? How do people even organize collectibles if they go on the list in alphabetical order?



They don't. They show up by date. Going from most recent at the top left to the oldest at the very end.

edit: sorry i think i processed what you said incorrectly, so just ignore me! lol


----------



## Jacob

GodToot said:


> I guess it didn't come out right? How do people even organize collectibles if they go on the list in alphabetical order?



Still working on it, I found someone with the correct balloon date, just waiting for them to respond 

as for ur question, i just unhide them until I find the correct one lol


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Restock. :3 Finally caught one!


----------



## Vizionari

And...they're all gone now


----------



## Cadbberry

I had reds in my inventory and lost them again 
I got 6 or 7 yellows though


----------



## Blizzard

All I saw was yellow and red. Have any greens been released?


----------



## Cadbberry

Blizzard said:


> All I saw was yellow and red. Have any greens been released?



green and blue are only avalible through the candy counting game this year


----------



## ZetaFunction

Candy restock!!!!!
Snagged 5 reds but now I'm broke xD


----------



## Blizzard

Lucanosa said:


> Candy restock!!!!!
> Snagged 5 reds but now I'm broke xD



I never get the reds. Always just yellow. That's a miracle though.


----------



## Toot

Crap... I'm gonna catch one of these restocks... Lol.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I missed the restock _again_??
These randomly timed restocks are ridiculous.. I get that it's done that way so that not too many candies go into circulation at once but still, even just a _tiny _hint of prior notice would be nice..


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I missed the restock _again_??
> These randomly timed restocks are ridiculous.. I get that it's done that way so that not too many candies go into circulation at once but still, even just a _tiny _hint of prior notice would be nice..



They should bring back the countdown clock, I just loved it last year, helped me NOT panic about missing a restock


----------



## Miharu

GodToot said:


> Crap... I'm gonna catch one of these restocks... Lol.



You and me both ; v; ahahaha! I keep missing them!


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> They should bring back the countdown clock, I just loved it last year, helped me NOT panic about missing a restock



I agree so much, I really liked the countdown clock from last year. I took a screenshot of the candy corn one if anyone wants to see it (lol):


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Vizionari said:


> I agree so much, I really liked the countdown clock from last year. I took a screenshot of the candy corn one if anyone wants to see it (lol):



Was it that that caused all the lag because of the animation? Or was it the people trying to enter the shop? Or was it both?


----------



## Cadbberry

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Was it that that caused all the lag because of the animation? Or was it the people trying to enter the shop? Or was it both?



both I think


----------



## King Dorado

rats!  i stayed up late and the Great Pumpkin never came to-restock the candy shop...


----------



## Penguin ^-^

King Dad said:


> rats!  i stayed up late and the Great Pumpkin never came to-restock the candy shop...



Watch it restock right after you go to bed. XD


----------



## tearypastel

when does it restock? like one a day? on the hour? i need some criteria this is hard


----------



## Penguin ^-^

tearypastel said:


> when does it restock? like one a day? on the hour? i need some criteria this is hard



I've noticed the Halloween shop tends to be restocked near the beginning of the hour (sometimes right on the hour). And it's supposed to restock once daily until Halloween. Other than that, I don't know how the times are chosen. Some people have said that it switches between mid-day and the middle of the night (like 02:00, for example), but it may be more random than that.


----------



## sej

Has it re-stocked again today already? Or not?


----------



## sej

Sej said:


> Has it re-stocked again today already? Or not?



Does anyone know?


----------



## King Dorado

it never re-stocked yesterday!  i guess we were naughty boys and girls...  or maybe the Thursday nite 2 AM EST re-stock technically counted for Friday...

jetz ist es Samtag!!


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Restock...


----------



## Cadbberry

Penguin ^-^ said:


> Restock...



OMG I HAD JUST GOT ONLINE WHILE AND I GOT 3 PMS AND WENT TO CHECK THOSE FIRST..... UGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## King Dorado

ha- i missed it bc i was taking a nap (which i needed, bc i stayed up too late last night checking for re-stocks!)...


----------



## Toot

Ahh god. It happened when I was at work. Lol that blows.


----------



## King Dorado

i bet there'll be another one in 3.5 hours...


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Penguin ^-^ said:


> Restock...



UGH why did the restock had to happen when I was in my evening nap...ugh....and that was the time when I could've bought some since I was available. Now since the weekdays are coming up and they always restock whenever I'm sleeping at night (usually) I won't be able to buy some.


----------



## King Dorado

candy now!!!


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Yay! Restock!


----------



## King Dorado

yellow candy!


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> yellow candy!



I got 3 more! Now I have 30 yellows, Yayyyy candy


----------



## ZetaFunction

D'arvit!  I missed it again xD
Congrats to those who snagged any though c:


----------



## BunnyFox

It's stupid, I can't catch any of them because they are *so random!*

Gratz to those who waited for it lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

Blackjack said:


> It's stupid, I can't catch any of them because they are *so random!*
> 
> Gratz to those who waited for it lol



ugh if they release the spellectibles like this there's gonna be a TBT riot


----------



## sej

Omg I am never going to get a re-stock. They are so random and I'm never online for them D:


----------



## Blondieboo13

Lol I've pretty much given up on trying to patiently watch for them.... I've been trying to get at least 1 red candy but they sell out so fast in just a couple minutes. D: 

I was able to grab 2 yellow's awhile ago when it was a little slow and out of luck being online, I waited awhile inbetween buying the first and second too..... I didn't grab more because I don't really want to be greedy and take a ton when other people deserve a chance. XD

Hopefully I'll end up being lucky by random one of these days though. :3


----------



## Javocado

Blondieboo13 said:


> Lol I've pretty much given up on trying to patiently watch for them.... I've been trying to get at least 1 red candy but they sell out so fast in just a couple minutes. D:
> 
> I was able to grab 2 yellow's awhile ago when it was a little slow and out of luck being online, I waited awhile inbetween buying the first and second too..... I didn't grab more because I don't really want to be greedy and take a ton when other people deserve a chance. XD
> 
> Hopefully I'll end up being lucky by random one of these days though. :3



go buy some moneybags


----------



## Cadbberry

Blondieboo13 said:


> Lol I've pretty much given up on trying to patiently watch for them.... I've been trying to get at least 1 red candy but they sell out so fast in just a couple minutes. D:
> 
> I was able to grab 2 yellow's awhile ago when it was a little slow and out of luck being online, I waited awhile inbetween buying the first and second too..... I didn't grab more because I don't really want to be greedy and take a ton when other people deserve a chance. XD
> 
> Hopefully I'll end up being lucky by random one of these days though. :3



I didn't mean to get so many yellows;0; I am sorry Bell Tree


----------



## King Dorado

anybody know when today's re-stock took place?


----------



## sej

Ok, so I have been refreshing all day and I go out for some food and they have been re-stocked.

That's just my luck isn't it :/


----------



## Miharu

King Dad said:


> anybody know when today's re-stock took place?



11am PST time!  I managed to grab 4 yellow candies and gave 3 away <3


----------



## pandapples

Caaandy


----------



## Cadbberry

Restock!


----------



## Blizzard

Yellow candy still there


----------



## Cadbberry

Blizzard said:


> Yellow candy still there



Anyone wanna give 3 more tbt so I can get another XD make it 30 again

I joke but get um people

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh you people are to kind! now I have 30 candies again XD


----------



## Shimmer

I actually got some!! XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Shimmer said:


> I actually got some!! XD



yay  Send these candies around


----------



## ZetaFunction

Congrats to everyone who got any!
(>.> I've accumulated 15 yellow and 5 red from restocks so far woops lol)


----------



## Blizzard

Shimmer said:


> I actually got some!! XD



Good job. I wanted to scream C A N D Y!!


----------



## Jacob

So I am kind of really obsessed with the pinwheel collectible so I think I will start my search for one pretty quickly. I need a collectible with a sky background to replace one of these hammers and I am thinking that the pinwheel is the way to go.

Maybe I will trade like a pokeball and 4 popsicles but like meh
I really like all them 
wishing I had more tbt rn

TLDR if you see someone looking to sell a pinwheel please hmu <3


----------



## King Dorado

ach!  missed it again...


----------



## Vizionari

Buddy said:


> So I am kind of really obsessed with the pinwheel collectible so I think I will start my search for one pretty quickly. I need a collectible with a sky background to replace one of these hammers and I am thinking that the pinwheel is the way to go.
> 
> Maybe I will trade like a pokeball and 4 popsicles but like meh
> I really like all them
> wishing I had more tbt rn
> 
> TLDR if you see someone looking to sell a pinwheel please hmu <3



Pokeball is tempting xD Good luck with your search ^^


----------



## Toot

Oh... I didn't know the Spellectibles were added. Pretty cool.

How long were they there?


----------



## pandapples

Toot said:


> Oh... I didn't know the Spellectibles were added. Pretty cool.
> 
> How long were they there?



The spellectibles are totally new and are being released tomorrow. They're from the Spooktacular contest.


----------



## Toot

pandapples said:


> The spellectibles are totally new and are being released tomorrow. They're from the Spooktacular contest.



Yeah I know. I was asking when were they put in the shop? I haven't really checked for candies in a little while. Lol.


----------



## pandapples

Toot said:


> Yeah I know. I was asking when were they put in the shop? I haven't really checked for candies in a little while. Lol.



Just now? When it was announced which wasn't too long ago...


----------



## Toot

pandapples said:


> Just now? When it was announced which wasn't too long ago...



Oh... It'd be cool if that was an actual restock, I'd probably be all sheniqua and shizz. Lol.


----------



## Heyden

one can dream... haha

oh and heads up to everyone, apparently the first two restocks will have a 1 per person limit of the Spellectables... let's hope there isn't too much lag ;D


----------



## sej

I can't wait for the 'spell'ectibles to be stocked later on!


----------



## Zane

I have enough bells for 1 thing ugh this is a hard choice, at least i got like five hours to decide.


----------



## Toot

1 per person? This is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Cadbberry

I can't afford anything  If anyone wants to buy candies, cakes, and fruits I can but as of now I wont be able to get any, dang


----------



## Toot

Cadbberry said:


> I can't afford anything  If anyone wants to buy candies, cakes, and fruits I can but as of now I wont be able to get any, dang



=o PM'd.


----------



## sej

Cadbberry said:


> I can't afford anything  If anyone wants to buy candies, cakes, and fruits I can but as of now I wont be able to get any, dang



Sent you some bells


----------



## Cadbberry

Toot said:


> =o PM'd.



Responded


----------



## Blizzard

Haydenn said:


> one can dream... haha
> 
> oh and heads up to everyone, apparently the first two restocks will have a 1 per person limit of the Spellectables... let's hope there isn't too much lag ;D



I literally begged for a dark chocolate even just to say I held one. Never got it. This restock will be crazy.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sej said:


> Sent you some bells



You are too sweet


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I was hoping I wouldn't need to sell my only 3 collectibles any time soon but I'm gonna have to if I want to buy the Halloween ones.. ah well.
If anyone would buy my red/yellow candies and cake that'd be really great ;~;


----------



## Toot

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I was hoping I wouldn't need to sell my only 3 collectibles any time soon but I'm gonna have to if I want to buy the Halloween ones.. ah well.
> If anyone would buy my red/yellow candies and cake that'd be really great ;~;



I just sent you 200 gifts.


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck everyone at the restock later today


----------



## King Dorado

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I was hoping I wouldn't need to sell my only 3 collectibles any time soon but I'm gonna have to if I want to buy the Halloween ones.. ah well.
> If anyone would buy my red/yellow candies and cake that'd be really great ;~;



i think lots of us w/the same idea, cause everybody on the tbt market is selling, and aint nobody buying...


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> i think lots of us w/the same idea, cause everybody on the tbt market is selling, and aint nobody buying...



I am a candy dealer right now  Dealing yellows reds and green, it is what no one wants atm XD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Toot said:


> I just sent you 200 gifts.



!!!
You're too nice ;A; thank you!!


----------



## Toot

punctuallyAbsent said:


> !!!
> You're too nice ;A; thank you!!



It was no prob mate.


----------



## duckvely

who else spent their TBT on candy restocks and forgot about the spellectibles? o; rip i hope i can manage to get something lol


----------



## Cadbberry

duckyluv said:


> who else spent their TBT on candy restocks and forgot about the spellectibles? o; rip i hope i can manage to get something lol



I did the same thing, had to sell a peach and my pink house I just got back so I have enough and people were kind enough to donate a bit of bells


----------



## TykiButterfree

I like that the Halloween collectibles are going to be one per person, but if that is how it is why would there have to be a restock? Just put enough for everyone to buy one. I would be happy.


----------



## sej

TykiButterfree said:


> I like that the Halloween collectibles are going to be one per person, but if that is how it is why would there have to be a restock? Just put enough for everyone to buy one. I would be happy.



I like that there being restocked. It makes you feel happy when you get one then just being able to buy them without any excitement


----------



## Toot

TykiButterfree said:


> I like that the Halloween collectibles are going to be one per person, but if that is how it is why would there have to be a restock? Just put enough for everyone to buy one. I would be happy.



That would make sense. But if they did something like that, I don't think they would be able to be gifted later on. I jut think it would only restrict us to one per restock. Not one period.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Sej said:


> I like that there being restocked. It makes you feel happy when you get one then just being able to buy them without any excitement


You call it excitement, I call it stress. It was so obnoxious trying to get the four candies last year. I only managed to get a red and yellow candy from the shop and there were lots of restock chances. I bought the other two in the tbt marketplace.


----------



## Panduhh

I don't know about you guys; But i'm always too late to buy anything from the store.


----------



## Toot

Panduhh said:


> I don't know about you guys; But i'm always too late to buy anything from the store.



Well you have a chance this time. They gave a specific time and everyone can only purchase one at a time. So you have a nice chance. ;3


----------



## Panduhh

What time is it? I have been refreshing the page since 8am lmao I guess i missed the memo!


----------



## pandapples

Panduhh said:


> What time is it? I have been refreshing the page since 8am lmao I guess i missed the memo!



12:00PM (Noon) Pacific Time / 3:00PM Eastern Time. Very soon!


----------



## sej

Panduhh said:


> What time is it? I have been refreshing the page since 8am lmao I guess i missed the memo!



It's in around 40 minutes!


----------



## Toot

Panduhh said:


> What time is it? I have been refreshing the page since 8am lmao I guess i missed the memo!



It's in the announcements. The first is gonna be at 3pm EST / 12pm Pacific Time.


----------



## cIementine

Panduhh said:


> What time is it? I have been refreshing the page since 8am lmao I guess i missed the memo!



35 minutes from now.
also, is it one of each or just one at all?


----------



## Toot

Damn ninjas... lol


----------



## Vizionari

pumpkins said:


> 35 minutes from now.
> also, is it one of each or just one at all?



One of each? I hope so ><


----------



## Toot

Since they gave a specific time, they should have brought the countdown clock back. Lol.


----------



## Panduhh

Lol me and my hubs are both sitting here waiting to get one! Hopefully its all 3! I can actually afford all of them! He can only afford 1 though haha


----------



## King Dorado

I have to miss this one-- good luck everyone!


----------



## Javocado

hook me up with some belly bells real quick guys


----------



## Toot

Javocado said:


> hook me up with some belly bells real quick guys



Just sent you 200 Gifts mate.


----------



## matt

Toot said:


> Just sent you 200 Gifts mate.



ooh send me some too


----------



## Panduhh

matt said:


> ooh send me some too



I wish it was that easy for me!!!


----------



## Javocado

hahaha you guys are fckn rad


----------



## Panduhh

Is the whole store being restocked or just the haloweenie collectables?


----------



## Toot

Question... How long do the bell corrections actually take?


----------



## Heyden

Panduhh said:


> Is the whole store being restocked or just the haloweenie collectables?



looks like just the Halloween stuff


----------



## Maruchan

Well I see no countdown clock this year, 
guess it's ok to share this again lol 
*15 minutes to go GL everyone*


----------



## Toot

THEY'VE BEEN RESTOCKED!


----------



## strawberrywine

Toot said:


> Question... How long do the bell corrections actually take?



same


----------



## matt

Toot said:


> THEY'VE BEEN RESTOCKED!



I beg your pardon? There is still 11 minutes to go


----------



## Toot

Damn... the forum is already moving like molasses. Lol.


----------



## matt

I bet everyone is currently on the VBshop page hitting F5


----------



## Justin

Toot said:


> THEY'VE BEEN RESTOCKED!



Now that's just cruel man.



Toot said:


> Question... How long do the bell corrections actually take?





BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> same



Bell corrections are done by Jeremy and typically take a week (or two), but could be faster on the right day.


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> Now that's just cruel man.



lol that was my intention.


----------



## Javocado

I'm on the toilet and I'm not trying to do this on mobile.
I hope I make it back on time!!!


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> Bell corrections are done by Jeremy and typically take a week (or two), but could be faster on the right day.



Crap. I hoped it would happen before the restock. Someone just gagged me out of my bells. Lol.


----------



## Panduhh

Javocado said:


> I'm on the toilet and I'm not trying to do this on mobile.
> I hope I make it back on time!!!



That's rough xD


----------



## Toot

You guys broke the shop. Lol.


----------



## Panduhh

Toot broke the shop ;P


----------



## Coach

Javocado said:


> I'm on the toilet and I'm not trying to do this on mobile.
> I hope I make it back on time!!!



Use a bottle like Zuko did


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> Use a bottle like Zuko did



i'm a need a bucket son what the hell


----------



## Heyden

1 min guys and gals
start f5ing


----------



## Toot

Oh my god that lag. Lol.


----------



## Javocado

thank you based bob


----------



## Cadbberry

I got all of them Yay!!!


----------



## Vizionari

That lag tho

But I am victorious!!


----------



## matt

I got 2 of them


----------



## kassie

Woo, got all 3. :>


----------



## ZetaFunction

X'D omg
Idk how but I got two of each


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Yes!! Just barely managed to get the whole set!!
Ahhh I'm so happy
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Zane

Now that's what I call lag.


----------



## Coach

Success!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> X'D omg
> Idk how but I got two of each



Hax


----------



## Lancelot

Victory!


----------



## Panduhh

Poor hubs couldn't even get 1! It said he had 150 TBT (jsut enough for the cupcake) and wouldn't let him buy it!


----------



## Toot

inb4 they'll be unlimited.


----------



## Lancelot

Lucanosa said:


> X'D omg
> Idk how but I got two of each



Hax master


----------



## Javocado

lag lasted longer than the amount of time my daddy was in my life


----------



## kassie

Are all collectibles limited to 1 per person now?


----------



## Cadbberry

Panduhh said:


> Poor hubs couldn't even get 1! It said he had 150 TBT (jsut enough for the cupcake) and wouldn't let him buy it!



Awwwww must have glitched or something


----------



## Blizzard

Lucanosa said:


> X'D omg
> Idk how but I got two of each



Wow!  Impressive.


----------



## Cadbberry

azure said:


> Are all collectibles limited to 1 per person now?



for now yea


----------



## Justin

Lucanosa said:


> X'D omg
> Idk how but I got two of each



Wow lag hax!


----------



## Peter

Lucanosa said:


> X'D omg
> Idk how but I got two of each



they must have gave you mine by mistake, just send them over whenever you're ready?

kidding hahah but congrats to everyone, my laptop chose the greatest time ever to freeze!


----------



## Cadbberry

Lucanosa said:


> X'D omg
> Idk how but I got two of each



OMG you broke it XD


----------



## matt

azure said:


> Are all collectibles limited to 1 per person now?



I dont think the candies are


----------



## Panduhh

Steven says THAT'S MY CUPCAKE! hahaha to Lucanosa lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

Coach said:


> Success!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hax



xD I was in the checkout about to buy them and it glitched and froze and when I refreshed and it finally loaded I got two of each


----------



## kassie

matt said:


> I dont think the candies are



Ah so just new ones then?


----------



## Cadbberry

Lucanosa said:


> xD I was in the checkout about to buy them and it glitched and froze and when I refreshed and it finally loaded I got two of each



impressive XD


----------



## Toot

Lucanosa said:


> xD I was in the checkout about to buy them and it glitched and froze and when I refreshed and it finally loaded I got two of each



Aww lucky. I had like 2 tabs open. I was hoping I'd get a glitch like that.

Lol not intentional though. It was to see which would load faster. XD


----------



## matt

Clock hit 7pm and i was refreshing and i was like why is there no restock and after about 30 seconds it finally reloaded


----------



## pandapples

Will the people who purchased from this restock be unable to purchase at the later restock? Or will it not matter?


----------



## sej

I got the cupcake!
That's the one I really wanted 
Also I have a candle in my cart so next restock I can just click checkout


----------



## Toot

pandapples said:


> Are the people who to purchased from this restock be unable to purchase at the later restock? Or will it not matter?



By the looks of it, we might not be able to get any from the second restock.


----------



## Blizzard

Lucanosa said:


> xD I was in the checkout about to buy them and it glitched and froze and when I refreshed and it finally loaded I got two of each



I never know whether to take a chance and hit refresh or just sit and watch it slowly process.  I'm exhausted.  I need a cupcake.


----------



## Toot

70 of each were sold? Lol I expected less than that. X3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Toot said:


> By the looks of it, we might not be able to get any from the second restock.



Oh no, that's unfortunate. :c
I was going to borrow tbt from my friend who can't be online in time for the second one to try and grab one for them and gift it to them after. Ah, well.


----------



## matt

I bought the Cake and Candle collectables successfully and went back to the shop and saw the voodoo doll was still in stock but the moment I added it to the cart it went out of stock...bummer


----------



## Coach

I'm surprised people aren't selling these yet


----------



## Justin

pandapples said:


> Will the people who purchased from this restock be unable to purchase at the later restock? Or will it not matter?



If you have one in your inventory at the restock, you won't be able to purchase one. Although there's nothing stopping you from say selling one now and then trying your luck again at the restock. Risky though!


----------



## Jacob

Coach said:


> I'm surprised people aren't selling these yet



are they giftable or nah


----------



## ZetaFunction

Blizzard said:


> I never know whether to take a chance and hit refresh or just sit and watch it slowly process.  I'm exhausted.  I need a cupcake.



LOL woops
now I know what to do for restocks next time X'DD


----------



## Toot

I got all 3 by buying 1 at a time. I added 1 to the cart paid for it and went for the next. 

Do that guys. You'll get them way easier.


----------



## matt

Buddy said:


> are they giftable or nah



Yes they are giftable


----------



## Lancelot

Justin said:


> If you have one in your inventory at the restock, you won't be able to purchase one. Although there's nothing stopping you from say selling one now and then trying your luck again at the restock. Risky though!



2risky5me


----------



## Jacob

Lucanosa said:


> LOL woops
> now I know what to do for restocks next time X'DD



bro u have 6


----------



## pandapples

Justin said:


> If you have one in your inventory at the restock, you won't be able to purchase one. Although there's nothing stopping you from say selling one now and then trying your luck again at the restock. Risky though!



Will we be able to have more than one in inventory in the future? I really like the cupcakes ;A;


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> If you have one in your inventory at the restock, you won't be able to purchase one. Although there's nothing stopping you from say selling one now and then trying your luck again at the restock. Risky though!



So I made this alt right...


----------



## Justin

pandapples said:


> Will we be able to have more than one in inventory in the future? I really like the cupcakes ;A;



Yes, the restriction is only for today! I want to give everyone a fair chance at the start here before the hoarding begins. 



Toot said:


> So what if I made this alt right...



I wouldn't suggest that considering we can see trade logs.


----------



## ZetaFunction

xD I still can't believe the shop did omg 
it must be to make up for all of the big directs I missed



Buddy said:


> bro u have 6



trade for pokeball/hammer?


----------



## Toot

Lol I was jk

2 questions though.

People can hold them if I wanted right? And will there be any restocks in the future, or just today?


----------



## kassie

I wish the BGs matched! Though they all look great still.


----------



## Justin

azure said:


> I wish the BGs matched! Though they all look great still.



You mean with the old Halloween collectibles? Yeah, that'd be nice but at the same time it's nice to have a new unique set. Tough choice.


----------



## matt

Justin said:


> You mean with the old Halloween collectibles? Yeah, that'd be nice but at the same time it's nice to have a new unique set. Tough choice.


Mr Justin please can you give me a voodoo doll?


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> You mean with the old Halloween collectibles? Yeah, that'd be nice but at the same time it's nice to have a new unique set. Tough choice.



You should have just put the Dark Candy up for sale. I'd probably give up all of my collectibles for it. Lol.


----------



## Coach

Toot said:


> You should have just put the Dark Candy up for sale. I'd probably give up all of my collectibles for it. Lol.



They usually save that for Halloween day...


----------



## Toot

Coach said:


> They usually save that for Halloween day...



Oh do they really? I bet like 1 is stocked. Lol.


----------



## matt

Toot said:


> Oh do they really? I bet like 1 is stocked. Lol.



I think there's some sort of curse and it disappears after


----------



## Toot

matt said:


> I think there's some sort of curse and it disappears after



I thought it was something special for that event last year.


----------



## matt

Toot said:


> I thought it was something special for that event last year.



I'm not sure


----------



## Lily.

Lag got to me!  Wake me up at 10:00p.m. EST XD


----------



## Toot

Lily. said:


> Lag got to me!  Wake me up at 10:00p.m. EST XD



It froze on me a few times. Didn't think I would get anything. Lol.


----------



## cIementine

Toot said:


> It froze on me a few times. Didn't think I would get anything. Lol.



same here. I was sat there for two minutes with my cart loading and I was just like _'oh snap. i'm here waiting while everyone else has probably got them'_


----------



## Toot

Toot said:


> I got all 3 by buying 1 at a time. I added 1 to the cart paid for it and went for the next.
> 
> Do that guys. You'll get them way easier.



This is what I did. You guys should try it.


----------



## Vizionari

pumpkins said:


> same here. I was sat there for two minutes with my cart loading and I was just like _'oh snap. i'm here waiting while everyone else has probably got them'_



Same, I clicked confirm purchase and it took at least two minutes to load. Surprised that it checked out


----------



## sej

Would the next restock for GMT be at 2am?


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Would the next restock for GMT be at 2am?



that's right. /sigh


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> that's right. /sigh



*sets alarm*
I'm so going to be there


----------



## matt

No way am I staying up til 2am


----------



## Jacob

I hope I don't fall asleep for next restock ahaha


----------



## Miily

somebody could help me to buy a voodoo doll please, please? ):
sadly, i never have luck in the restocks
i never been in one 
thanks so much in advance❤❤❤❤

- - - Post Merge - - -

Misty already help me with the voodo doll! THANKS SO MUCH
one last thing, could someone help me with the Pumpkin Cupcake collectible?
i love the cupcakes also cakes ?am ?am
thanks so much in advance :3


----------



## Toot

How much do you guys think the Pumpkin cake would be worth now?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want to send me a voodoo doll?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or at least enough bells to get one and acandle


----------



## EloquentElixir

Ah so, the next restock isn't/wasnt 7:00pm EST, but indeed 2:00am GMT?​


----------



## Toot

Not sure on the GMT conversion, but It's set on 10pm EST.


----------



## kassie

EloquentElixir said:


> Ah so, the next restock isn't/wasnt 7:00pm EST, but indeed 2:00am GMT?​



Yep, 2AM GMT for those in Europe.


----------



## Toot

I am finally broke... ish...

Gave away almost all of my bells. 

Success!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So I want to try and get the Pumpkin Cupcake at 10pm but i am low on bells xD time to post on the basement and hope i get them in time


----------



## Toot

Frances-Simoun said:


> So I want to try and get the Pumpkin Cupcake at 10pm but i am low on bells xD time to post on the basement and hope i get them in time



I thought the basement didn't have a post count and you couldn't gain any bells. =o

Also... 121 gifts.


----------



## mogyay

Frances-Simoun said:


> So I want to try and get the Pumpkin Cupcake at 10pm but i am low on bells xD time to post on the basement and hope i get them in time



nvm ninja'd by toot


----------



## meditux

good luck to everyone


----------



## Miharu

Frances-Simoun said:


> So I want to try and get the Pumpkin Cupcake at 10pm but i am low on bells xD time to post on the basement and hope i get them in time



Sent you some bells! c: Good luck!

Edit: Toot beat me to it LOL


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Thank you Miharu and Toot <333333 I'm officially ready for the restock ! HYPE!


----------



## Toot

Frances-Simoun said:


> Thank you Miharu and Toot <333333 I'm officially ready for the restock ! HYPE!



Lol no prob mate.


----------



## toddishott

Good luck everyone! My dying self managed to score all the 3 earlier! I love these collectables~


----------



## mogyay

everyone is so cute with all these giveaways!!!!! anyways, good luck guys!!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Toot said:


> Lol no prob mate.



And derp not the basement, the Brewster's Cafe xD


----------



## Cadbberry

I want to buy but I will just be watching, already got all three


----------



## Toot

Cadbberry said:


> I want to buy but I will just be watching, already got all three



And then some. lol


----------



## Skyfall

I hope I get these in a few minutes.  The lag was so terrible the first time for me.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## mogyay

lmao everyone's gonna try pull a cadbberry and spam the shop WAIT SORRY YOU WEREN'T THE ONE THAT GOT DUPLICATES WERE YOU


----------



## Cadbberry

mogyay said:


> lmao everyone's gonna try pull a cadbberry and spam the shop



;3; what do you mean


----------



## mogyay

Cadbberry said:


> ;3; what do you mean



nothing <3 you were the chosen one and i respect that

edit: or alternatively i'm thinking of a whole different user............


----------



## Toot

mogyay said:


> everyone is so cute with all these giveaways!!!!! anyways, good luck guys!!



pffft all copycats.

Lol jk. It is pretty cool of everyone doing it.

Now maybe the rate will go down. >:3


----------



## Cadbberry

mogyay said:


> nothing <3 you were the chosen one and i respect that



chosen for what! What did I do this time :O


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just need that ragdoll ;-; maybe a candle if I can mooch of someone for the remaining sell fr treasure quick


----------



## mogyay

Cadbberry said:


> chosen for what! What did I do this time :O



I THOUGHT U WERE THE ONE THAT GOT DUPES I'M SORRY lmao i must be confusing you so bad right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

mogyay said:


> I THOUGHT U WERE THE ONE THAT GOT DUPES I'M SORRY lmao i must be confusing you so bad right now!!!!!!!



No I didn't  Lucrasona or something, spelling is not on point


----------



## Heyden

I already have all 3 but I wanna see if my school WiFi is fast enough to even open the shop haha


----------



## Toot

Lol yeah I got you mixed up with *Lucanosa *as well. XD


----------



## mogyay

Cadbberry said:


> No I didn't  Lucrasona or something, spelling is not on point



don't worry my brain is clearly not on point!!! please forgive me staying up until 2am for this was not a great idea for me clearly


----------



## Cheremtasy

I want to get all three but my luck is soso bad omg ;_;


----------



## Toot

Shop is down.

*LET THE EXTREME LAGATHON COMMENCE!*


----------



## Sunday_Rose

I'm selling ancient candle and voodoo doll ^-^


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Shop is closed, hype hype hype


----------



## mogyay

Botari1999 said:


> I want to get all three but my luck is soso bad omg ;_;



good luck botari !!!


----------



## Toot

Sunday_Rose said:


> I'm selling ancient candle and voodoo doll ^-^



Nuuu I wish I had bells.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

4 mins left till the site lags.


----------



## Justin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 4 mins left till the site lags.



I think it lags before then.


----------



## Toot

Lol you mods are hilarious. 

They restocked the blue candy.


----------



## rosabelle

Wooow got all 3! ;u;


----------



## Cadbberry

Toot said:


> Lol you mods are hilarious.
> 
> They restocked the blue candy.



Really!  dang it


----------



## nard

the one day i log back on and 3 new collectibles join my hoard


----------



## Frances-Simoun

GOT THE TWO THAT I WANTEDDDDD <33333333 THE LAG WAS INTENSE YO, INTENSE!!!


----------



## sej

I got the 2 other ones! Yay!


----------



## Miharu

WOOO!~ Got all 3 again!~ <3 I'm glad I was able to give out my other three I got from the first restock!


----------



## mogyay

yas got my cupcake so i have all 3!


----------



## Blizzard

Toot said:


> Lol you mods are hilarious.
> 
> They restocked the blue candy.



Seriously?  Sad face.  I don't have a 2015 one.  When I looked it said sold out.  Ughhh


----------



## Skyfall

First time EVER, I got stuff at restock.  Wow.


----------



## Cadbberry

Blizzard said:


> Seriously?  Sad face.  I don't have a 2015 one.  When I looked it said sold out.  Ughhh



Same here 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyfall said:


> First time EVER, I got stuff at restock.  Wow.



Well congrats


----------



## Justin

Guys, candy wasn't touched. Don't believe everything you read!


----------



## pandapples

Toot said:


> Lol you mods are hilarious.
> 
> They restocked the blue candy.



N..Nuh uh


----------



## Blondieboo13

Yay! I got the Pumpkin Cupcake and Candle, now I just need the Voodoo Doll ^_^ 

I didn't even notice the blue candy, It must have sold quick D:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ya got a doll. Now just need 9 more to represent the 9 people I hate irl xD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Justin said:


> Guys, candy wasn't touched. Don't believe everything you read!



this o:


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> Guys, candy wasn't touched. Don't believe everything you read!


 Oh Justin, we must beielive what we cant see


----------



## mogyay

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ya got a doll. Now just need 9 more to represent the 9 people I hate irl xD



i guess i need another 300 then


----------



## Beardo

I got the two I wanted

I can now rest in piece


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I was confused for a second, I didn't see any blue candies being restocked.
Each of the 3 got another 70 restocked btw.


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> Guys, candy wasn't touched. Don't believe everything you read!



Exactly... So why believe what someone with a red name says. pfft


----------



## Blizzard

Justin said:


> Guys, candy wasn't touched. Don't believe everything you read!



Oh thank you.  Now I feel better!  Sort of!  But it was on the internet?.it must be true!


----------



## Toot

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I was confused for a second, I didn't see any blue candies being restocked.
> Each of the 3 got another 70 restocked btw.



The candle and doll got 71. Unless something went wrong there.


----------



## Ichigo.

i need 2 more dolls and a candle for the lineup i want but idk idk


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Toot said:


> The candle and doll got 71. Unless something went wrong there.


I'm pretty sure it said 70 *shrugs*.

*EDIT:* Oh wait now I see what you mean, the total is 141.
Oh well, but I am pretty sure for this restock it said it was 70 for each unless my memory is that crap to remember 15 mins ago.


----------



## boujee

but that lag tho


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Yes!! Managed to find a holder for my pumpkin cupcake just in time to snag another for my friend~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

mogyay said:


> i guess i need another 300 then



Do what I did and choose the 10 you hate the most 

Mine are mostly just people from school


----------



## Toot

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm pretty sure it said 70 *shrugs*.



I was just looking at how many were sold. They say 141. Lol I was just throwing that out there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> Yes!! Managed to find a holder for my pumpkin cupcake just in time to snag another for my friend~



Wait... Did you already do that? It's kinda late now isn't it?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Toot said:


> I was just looking at how many were sold. They say 141. Lol I was just throwing that out there.


lol check my edit. Maybe it was from the first restock.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Toot said:


> I was just looking at how many were sold. They say 141. Lol I was just throwing that out there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... Did you already do that? It's kinda late now isn't it?



What do you mean late? o:
I got mine in the first restock (with your help, thank you!) and then my friend lent me the tbt to buy them one in the second restock just now. I just had to get someone to hold my first cupcake so I could buy this one just now.


----------



## Toot

punctuallyAbsent said:


> What do you mean late? o:
> I got mine in the first restock (with your help, thank you!) and then my friend lent me the tbt to buy them one in the second restock just now. I just had to get someone to hold my first cupcake so I could buy this one just now.



Oh from earlier... Cool.

Congrats mate.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Are they still going to restock the collectibles? Or was that the last time?


----------



## Toot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Are they still going to restock the collectibles? Or was that the last time?



I don't think there was any kind of indication. I'd assume that was the last time. Don't take my word for it though. =P


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm broke, jealous, and hungry... GIVE ME YOUR GOLD CHEESE! AND YOU PUMPKIN CUPCAKES!


----------



## Cadbberry

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm broke, jealous, and hungry... GIVE ME YOUR GOLD CHEESE! AND YOU PUMPKIN CUPCAKES!



Neverrr


----------



## Miharu

I think they will restock the spellectibles again! c: I remember reading somewhere that Justin said they'll restock it again since Halloween is almost here (If I remember correctly LOL )


----------



## kassie

Miharu said:


> I think they will restock the spellectibles again! c: I remember reading somewhere that Justin said they'll restock it again since Halloween is almost here (If I remember correctly LOL )



Yep!




			
				Justin said:
			
		

> I'm not going to promise any specifics, but there's still a few more days left before Halloween is over so you could probably expect more stocked at some point.


----------



## Toot

They're gonna be completely random like the candies were. That'd be funny.


----------



## Miily

all day on and i miss again the restock ):
could someone help me to get the another 2 spellectibles PLEASE?
the cupcake and the candle? ):
thanks..


----------



## Cadbberry

Toot said:


> They're gonna be completely random like the candies were. That'd be funny.



noooooo more timeing ;3;


----------



## emolga

justin hinted that they might restock them


----------



## boujee

i might trade mines for a chocolate cake


----------



## Justin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm pretty sure it said 70 *shrugs*.
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh wait now I see what you mean, the total is 141.
> Oh well, but I am pretty sure for this restock it said it was 70 for each unless my memory is that crap to remember 15 mins ago.



It's a byproduct of the lag/everyone purchasing at once sometimes. Same thing for the Fair Ticket redeem links/codes last year.


----------



## Toot

Justin said:


> It's a byproduct of the lag/everyone purchasing at once sometimes. Same thing for the Fair Ticket redeem links/codes last year.








Can I has your pumpkin cupcake?​


----------



## ZetaFunction

omg

I go for a couple hours to carve a pumpkin and get a shower
and now the spellectables are going for 1k-3k each
wtf did I miss


----------



## Coach

Lucanosa said:


> omg
> 
> I go for a couple hours to carve a pumpkin and get a shower
> and now the spellectables are going for 1k-3k each
> wtf did I miss



You have a spare set displayed...

Run now before the offers consume you!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Coach said:


> You have a spare set displayed...
> 
> Run now before the offers consume you!!!



I'm literally wtf-ing at all the threads in tbt marketplace

seriously, where do people get that much TBT?!!? o.o gosh I thought i'd be at least a little while before inflation but dayum.


----------



## Starmanfan

Justin said:


> It's a byproduct of the lag/everyone purchasing at once sometimes. Same thing for the Fair Ticket redeem links/codes last year.



ahhh TBT fair 2014 good times good times.


----------



## Cadbberry

Starmanfan said:


> ahhh TBT fair 2014 good times good times.



Been a while since I have seen you


----------



## Toot

That was good fun.

Congrats to everyone who pulled one.

I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Starmanfan

Cadbberry said:


> Been a while since I have seen you



And it's been a while since I've seen you. PP

I managed to come on and take all 3 collectibles. 
I wish I didn't miss the HHD collectible though :/


----------



## King Dorado

Lucanosa said:


> omg
> 
> I go for a couple hours to carve a pumpkin and get a shower
> and now the spellectables are going for 1k-3k each
> wtf did I miss



it's all your fault for snagging two of everything right out the gate-- now everbody wants multiple.  you the original star-bellied sneech!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Starmanfan said:


> And it's been a while since I've seen you. PP
> 
> I managed to come on and take all 3 collectibles.
> I wish I didn't miss the HHD collectible though :/



That one was a quick little selling time  I am glad to see you though, I thought you had left tbt


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Will there be anymore restocks?  need a candleee


----------



## Cadbberry

Frances-Simoun said:


> Will there be anymore restocks?  need a candleee



There should be some in the next few days


----------



## kassie

Frances-Simoun said:


> Will there be anymore restocks?  need a candleee



Justin said it's possible.

I think there will be a few restocks between now and Halloween day.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Oh sweet! I'll keep a lookout then  thanks!


----------



## lazuli

i came back from the dead to say that cupcake is cute as hell and i'm sad that i didn't get one


----------



## Azza

all of the restock times are really bad for me. TBT just hates me lmao.


----------



## lizardon

well, haven't changed my active collectible for awhile, what collectible should I active now?


----------



## Cadbberry

lizardon said:


> well, haven't changed my active collectible for awhile, what collectible should I active now?



anything you like :3 send me a pinwheele </3


----------



## lizardon

Cadbberry said:


> anything you like :3 send me a pinwheele </3



now it looks better


----------



## Miharu

lizardon said:


> now it looks better



I am jealous ahahaha! XD


----------



## lizardon

Miharu said:


> I am jealous ahahaha! XD



i'm jealous that you have a lot of TBT! XD


----------



## lazuli

my collectible lineup is messed up, but i don't even care, who even makes a big deal out of a lineup anymore,


----------



## Mink

computertrash said:


> my collectible lineup is messed up, but i don't even care, who even makes a big deal out of a lineup anymore,



wanna trade apples then please ;]] lol my candies are messed up ;-;


----------



## Miharu

lizardon said:


> i'm jealous that you have a lot of TBT! XD



If you sold all of those chocolate cakes, you'll be even richer


----------



## lizardon

Mink said:


> wanna trade apples then please ;]] lol my candies are messed up ;-;



you need a blue candy


----------



## Maruchan

COUNTDOWN CLOCK IN SHOP 44 MINS LEFT


----------



## Mink

lizardon said:


> you need a blue candy



im too poor for that i'll just hope for the jar counting contest lol ;-;


----------



## lizardon

Miharu said:


> If you sold all of those chocolate cakes, you'll be even richer



well, I spent a lot of time to find all the chocolate cakes and peaches, I think i only buy collectibles, never sold any..


----------



## pandapples

H..hey there's a restock.. and there's the cutest countdown clock/music in the shop


----------



## lizardon

Mink said:


> im too poor for that i'll just hope for the jar counting contest lol ;-;



Here it is! I found an extra one


----------



## Miharu

WOOO!~ Hahaha that music is just so cute XD They had it up for like a split second about 5-10minutes ago, but then it went poof hahaha! Now it's back ;D


----------



## Mink

lizardon said:


> Here it is! I found an extra one



YESSS MY CANDIES ARE COMPLETE i give many thanks to coach, pandapples, and you because blue is my fav color goddang it the apple is still messing up my candy lineup xD but really, tysm i feel so lucky today ;^;


----------



## Zane

pandapples said:


> H..hey there's a restock.. and there's the cutest countdown clock/music in the shop



aw man i was about to go to bed. p: o well i'll probably fall asleep if i try to wait for it anyway. love the lil ghost countdown clock tho


----------



## Cadbberry

YESSSSSSSSSS AFTER MULTIPLE MENTIONS IT HAPPENED! YES!!!! ITS A CLOCK!


----------



## lizardon

Mink said:


> YESSS MY CANDIES ARE COMPLETE i give many thanks to coach, pandapples, and you because blue is my fav color goddang it the apple is still messing up my candy lineup xD but really, tysm i feel so lucky today ;^;



it's my lucky day today, I was so busy at work, but I won the family game tonight with a really good score, so I'm glad I can find an extra one for you


----------



## Cadbberry

lizardon said:


> it's my lucky day today, I was so busy at work, but I won the family game tonight with a really good score, so I'm glad I can find an extra one for you



That was so very kind of you Lizardon :3 blues are so hard to come by now


----------



## Mink

lizardon said:


> it's my lucky day today, I was so busy at work, but I won the family game tonight with a really good score, so I'm glad I can find an extra one for you



It was also my lucky day, I just did a mile cross country race and pr'ed last year from 8:10 (never running) to 7:05 so altogether this day I FEEL HELLA BLESSED THANK THE KIND FELLAS AND PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD <3


----------



## lizardon

Cadbberry said:


> That was so very kind of you Lizardon :3 blues are so hard to come by now



just sadly I don't have an extra one, otherwise I can help out some people


----------



## Heyden

u americans shud be asleep


----------



## lizardon

Haydenn said:


> u americans shud be asleep



it's 22:30 now, should go to sleep around 0am


----------



## Cadbberry

Haydenn said:


> u americans shud be asleep



Its only 10 oclockkkkkk and I can nap when I get home


----------



## lazuli

what the hell, a restock after i spend 3.9k. why


----------



## Heyden

computertrash said:


> what the hell, a restock after i spend 3.9k. why


thats why i sold all mine, i knew they would restock lol


----------



## Cadbberry

computertrash said:


> what the hell, a restock after i spend 3.9k. why



Says the person with 29k ;3;

All I got is the 1.4 I have showing.... oh well


----------



## lizardon

I think I should take out my feather collectibles..


----------



## lazuli

Cadbberry said:


> Says the person with 29k ;3;


..so what.

also who picked that restock music, i'm going to report them to the internet police


----------



## Cadbberry

lizardon said:


> I think I should take out my feather collectibles..



I only have the pink, hoping to get a full set next year  They are pretty collectables

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> ..so what.
> 
> also who picked that restock music, i'm going to report them to the internet police



it is a lot of tbt XD

I blame Justin for music choice


----------



## lizardon

Cadbberry said:


> I only have the pink, hoping to get a full set next year  They are pretty collectables



I think the end of this year will have TBT FAIR??


----------



## Zane

lizardon said:


> I think I should take out my feather collectibles..



do it, i need to see a white feather to keep me awake


----------



## lazuli

Cadbberry said:


> it is a lot of tbt XD
> 
> I blame Justin for music choice



doesnt mean im not any less upset about spending it
ok thanks, i will be sure to punch him the next time i see him,


----------



## Cadbberry

lizardon said:


> I think the end of this year will have TBT FAIR??



No sadly it was postponed to next year


----------



## lizardon

Zane said:


> do it, i need to see a white feather to keep me awake



now you are awake

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> No sadly it was postponed to next year



what?? next year is so far..


----------



## Zane

lizardon said:


> now you are awake



yes thank u, i am revitalized


----------



## Cadbberry

lizardon said:


> now you are awake
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what?? next year is so far..



Next summer to be exact


----------



## lizardon

Zane said:


> yes thank u, i am revitalized



but i feel sleepy..


----------



## Cadbberry

lizardon said:


> but i feel sleepy..



listen to more skeletons!!


----------



## lazuli

Cadbberry said:


> listen to more skeletons!!



*date more skeletons, you mean


----------



## lizardon

Cadbberry said:


> listen to more skeletons!!



well, summer is so busy for me anyway..


----------



## brownboy102

I better not get lagged for this damn restock


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm listening to megalovania while waiting for the restock. Bring on the skeletons. You're going to have a bad time.


----------



## Blizzard

RESTOCK COUNTER IS UP


----------



## brownboy102

THE SHOP DIED o:<


----------



## Vizionari

Grabbed another cupcake : )


----------



## Blizzard

I didn't get anything


----------



## Skyfall

1 restocked?!?  Really Justin?!?  Cheap!!!  

Well, it was fun.  I enjoyed the thrill.    Back to watching TV!


----------



## Miharu

Aww didn't get anything xD


----------



## Blizzard

Vizionari said:


> Grabbed another cupcake : )



Dang.  I rang the bell and walked away empty handed


----------



## lazuli

:   ' )
i love dying, can't u tell
(im listening to 'Don't Give Up'. i gave up)


----------



## Ayaya

"Haha maybe we won't have restock madness with a different event going on!"

WHY YOU DO THIS TO US JUBS
WHY ARE YOU RELIEVING THE NIGHTMARE

at least i hope no one is peeing on the bottle this time


----------



## Cadbberry

I got nothing


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm so confused. I had 3 cupcakes in my cart and then I got 5 what???????


----------



## Blizzard

A computer software update popped up.  OMG.  Oh well.  I just want a blue candy.


----------



## kassie

Skyfall said:


> 1 restocked?!?  Really Justin?!?  Cheap!!!
> 
> Well, it was fun.  I enjoyed the thrill.    Back to watching TV!



Eh? 1 restocked of what? o wo


----------



## Cadbberry

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm so confused. I had 3 cupcakes in my cart and then I got 5 what???????



Omg you lucky ducky


----------



## kassie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm so confused. I had 3 cupcakes in my cart and then I got 5 what???????



That's a glitch you don't complain about! haha.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm so confused. I had 3 cupcakes in my cart and then I got 5 what???????



a glitch has been going on haha. someone got double the collectibles and i got two cupcakes even though at the time it should've only been allowed 1. you are a lucky one!


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm so confused. I had 3 cupcakes in my cart and then I got 5 what???????



Well at least you got more :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cadbberry said:


> Omg you lucky ducky


I don't even know how it happened lol.
Well at least I can stick to my 5 sweet line up.


----------



## Blizzard

Well the timer works.  The Shop is acting wonky.


----------



## ClearlyNotBrian

dangit ;-; my browser froze 15 seconds before the timer stopped and i couldnt get the voodoo and candle or cupcake for my friend ;-; congrats to everyone that got something


----------



## Zane

u cant hide the cupcake from me


----------



## Skyfall

azure said:


> Eh? 1 restocked of what? o wo



Oh wait, i'm confused.  I thought he had restocked only 1 of each, but i think he restocked 31 of each.  My bad.

Hey, with those numbers i feel like i should have been able to get 1 of something.  Oh well, i am usually super slow on these anyways


----------



## PandaNikita

Besides the restock can I get that sick shop beat? lmao


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> Besides the restock can I get that sick shop beat? lmao



wham bam thank ya mam


----------



## kassie

wait so like I'm pretty sure I heard "jubs" somewhere in the shop song lol.

I can't bring myself to listen to it again, though. ..And it's gone.


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> wham bam thank ya mam



YESSS THANK YOU !!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Random doses of restocks, yay more candles


----------



## Laudine

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm so confused. I had 3 cupcakes in my cart and then I got 5 what???????



Whaaa so lucky! Your lineup looks really great! Those cupcakes are staring at me


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laudine said:


> Whaaa so lucky! Your lineup looks really great! Those cupcakes are staring at me


Well I really love your collectible dear, plus I love sweets but....I still can't believe what happened lol.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Cadbberry said:


> Random doses of restocks, yay more candles



amazing!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Well grats to you guys, my lag was so severe barely able to add to cart and now no spell-ectibles to put next to my candy set : P But eh oh well 8) That's what I get for trying one of each with a really laggy laptop xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Well grats to you guys, my lag was so severe barely able to add to cart and now no spell-ectibles to put next to my candy set : P But eh oh well 8) That's what I get for trying one of each with a really laggy laptop xD



I had the same issue, they did a restock of 5 voodoo and 5 candle after everyone left, I snagged a few of those


----------



## lazuli

nothing beats that candy + fruit lineup mmm HOO BOY


----------



## Sap88

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well I really love your collectible dear, plus I love sweets but....I still can't believe what happened lol.


That line up XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cadbberry said:


> I had the same issue, they did a restock of 5 voodoo and 5 candle after everyone left, I snagged a few of those



Sweet I totally missed it haha props to anyone with a really good computer lol, in a year I shall have my super fast custom PC : O


----------



## Mink

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Well grats to you guys, my lag was so severe barely able to add to cart and now no spell-ectibles to put next to my candy set : P But eh oh well 8) That's what I get for trying one of each with a really laggy laptop xD



what's that? wOAH WHAT'S NEXT TO YOUR CANDIES xDD c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sweet I totally missed it haha props to anyone with a really good computer lol, in a year I shall have my super fast custom PC : O



I wish I had gotten the cupcake or dolls though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink said:


> what's that? wOAH WHAT'S NEXT TO YOUR CANDIES xDD c:



I went to like your post, almost reported it XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Mink said:


> what's that? wOAH WHAT'S NEXT TO YOUR CANDIES xDD c:



Just PMed whaaaaaat??!! OMFG thank you lol I shall proudly put my lovely candies next to this cutie <3 Can't tell you how grateful this makes me :') Thanks so much^__^


----------



## Mink

Lol Caddberry! xD Just passing the kindness on from lizardon!, and since Kairi has been a sweetheart in the past c: (i got that voodoo from the first restock today WHEW) ahh why are there only report buttons lmao xD


Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just PMed whaaaaaat??!! OMFG thank you lol I shall proudly put my lovely candies next to this cutie <3 Can't tell you how grateful this makes me :') Thanks so much^__^



No problem at all! I know the feeling of missing every restock until this one @_@ just passing the karma on!! <3


----------



## alicerulez

Im using my old computer lol, kept on clicking on pumpkin cupcake and snagged 4 by accident


----------



## Cadbberry

alicerulez said:


> Im using my old computer lol, kept on clicking on pumpkin cupcake and snagged 4 by accident



Look at you lucky ducky


----------



## Javocado

doubled up on everythang except the candle
shouts to my connect for hooking it up with that dank


----------



## Cadbberry

Mink said:


> Lol Caddberry! xD Just passing the kindness on from lizardon!, and since Kairi has been a sweetheart in the past c: (i got that voodoo from the first restock today WHEW)



lol I can give all the yellow candies with the 27 I have left

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang all you people with good internet! How does one do it XD


----------



## alicerulez

Hey did any1 see the new sticky? the one in tbt marketplace


----------



## Shimmer

What candies were restocked just a few minutes ago? 
Or was it just the spellectibles?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Mink said:


> Lol Caddberry! xD Just passing the kindness on from lizardon!, and since Kairi has been a sweetheart in the past c: (i got that voodoo from the first restock today WHEW) ahh why are there only report buttons lmao xD
> 
> 
> No problem at all! I know the feeling of missing every restock until this one @_@ just passing the karma on!! <3



Well it is most generous of you, yay now I have my lovely Halloween gifties in a row and they match my sig set colors nicely^^ Sucks to own such a slow laptop lol xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Shimmer said:


> What candies were restocked just a few minutes ago?
> Or was it just the spellectibles?



Just spellectibles


----------



## alicerulez

I like the second restock's time, the first i missed was because of school :/


----------



## Cadbberry

alicerulez said:


> I like the second restock's time, the first i missed was because of school :/



1st one I made thanks to school internet XD


----------



## Mink

Cadbberry said:


> 1st one I made thanks to school internet XD



I made the 2nd one at 7PM (said the wrong one) by sprinting home after a race and getting on the comp 5mins before it restocked xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Mink said:


> I made the 2nd one (said the wrong one) by sprinting home after a race and getting on the comp 5mins before it restocked xD



I couldn't do anyone in the second, so I watched, then on this most recent I watched for 42 minutes and didn't get what I came for but I got something


----------



## alicerulez

Mink said:


> I made the 2nd one at 7PM (said the wrong one) by sprinting home after a race and getting on the comp 5mins before it restocked xD


lol, i washed my hair+showered within 10min and rushed on the comp. too much risk using a phone


----------



## Mink

Cadbberry said:


> I couldn't do anyone in the second, so I watched, then on this most recent I watched for 42 minutes and didn't get what I came for but I got something



I didn't even know the candies restocked!, I've never gotten one from a restock (all given by very kind people ehehaha :'D) couldn't do anything in the first because I was taking the PSAT, and this one I just couldn't afford so I watched the shop and 10 seconds later they all disappeared @_@



alicerulez said:


> lol, i washed my hair+showered within 10min and rushed on the comp. too much risk using a phone



I took a shower after it restocked in store as I sat there rethinking my life choices and yes phone is rly hard ;-;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

This has shown me I definitely need that custom PC next year when we have the money hahaha, then I shall be much faster at this : O But ugh feel so elated just have to now try for Cupcake and Candle hehe!


----------



## alicerulez

they go for 1-2k right? im prob going to have better luck during the day :/


----------



## matt

Are they still unique? Why am I seeing people with 3 ancient candles etc?


----------



## Cadbberry

matt said:


> Are they still unique? Why am I seeing people with 3 ancient candles etc?



They are no longer unique collectables


----------



## matt

Ah I see so people who have good ISP can buy all the stock hehe


----------



## Cadbberry

matt said:


> Ah I see so people who have good ISP can buy all the stock hehe



you can try lag is reallll


----------



## matt

Cadbberry said:


> you can try lag is reallll



Yeah I felt it yesterday evening (7pm England ) which I think was the first ever restock and 70 of each went. Took ages at the checkout, bit like asda


----------



## Heyden

predictions for next restock? haha


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> 1st one I made thanks to school internet XD



Same, lmao. Somehow the awfulness of my school's wifi did the trick xwx


----------



## Miharu

So happy with my current line-up <3 Hoping to be able to get a set during the next restock so I can give them away <3 

Congrats to everyone who was able to get a set!


----------



## Sap88

Can't wait for next restock! >.< Want to get some. [size=-3]You see I need TBT for a popsicle x.x[/size]


----------



## matt

Hope the next restock is soon and not when im asleep


----------



## cIementine

I feel like the next restock might be same time as the first one yesterday.
hnnnggg I really want to buy more but i'm broke af, yet again.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

**** I missed the restock ;-; -waves at candle- sooooon


----------



## matt

pumpkins said:


> I feel like the next restock might be same time as the first one yesterday.
> hnnnggg I really want to buy more but i'm broke af, yet again.



You recon?  I hope theres at least one more restock within the next 9 hours

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> **** I missed the restock ;-; -waves at candle- sooooon


I want a voodoo doll


----------



## Sunday_Rose

Does anyone have any idea when the next restock will happen though?


----------



## sej

Sunday_Rose said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the next restock will happen though?



No, I think there random


----------



## Toot

I see another restock happened. Was it completely random like my prediction? Lol.


----------



## matt

Toot said:


> I see another restock happened. Was it completely random like my prediction? Lol.



When was the last restock? I'm sure there hasn't been one in the last 6 hours


----------



## sej

matt said:


> When was the last restock? I'm sure there hasn't been one in the last 6 hours



There hasn't been one in the last 6 hours I think


----------



## Toot

matt said:


> When was the last restock? I'm sure there hasn't been one in the last 6 hours



You sure? It shows 10-11 more of each were restock within the past 7 hours.


----------



## Toot

matt said:


> When was the last restock? I'm sure there hasn't been one in the last 6 hours



You sure? It shows 10-11 more of each were restock within the past 7 hours.


----------



## PandaNikita

Toot said:


> I see another restock happened. Was it completely random like my prediction? Lol.



Restock happened 11 PM PST (PDT? or GMT -7) last night about 30 of each spellectible was restocked. There was indeed a countdown timer.


----------



## sej

PandaNikita said:


> Restock happened 11 PM PST (PDT? or GMT -7) last night about 30 of each spellectible was restocked. There was indeed a countdown timer.



How much time was on the countdown?


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> Restock happened 11 PM PST (PDT? or GMT -7) last night about 30 of each spellectible was restocked. There was indeed a countdown timer.



I think it was 40, there were a few mini restock after the big one, like a minute after the one at 11 oclock


----------



## matt

Just a general query, do shop go down before restock all the time?


----------



## sej

matt said:


> Just a general query, do shop go down before restock all the time?



I don't know actually, but if they do, do the countdown. We will be prepared anyway


----------



## Toot

Lol Justin is such a troll.


----------



## sej

Toot said:


> Lol Justin is such a troll.



How?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am just wondering aha


----------



## Toot

Lol I was just reading his Giveaway post.


----------



## Sap88

Where do you find the count down?


----------



## sej

Sap88 said:


> Where do you find the count down?


It comes up and in the shop when it is like 5 minutes away from the restock


----------



## matt

Sej said:


> It comes up and in the shop when it is like 5 minutes away from the restock



Hardly worth bothering then of itsa just 5 mins   should get text alerts and siren


----------



## Toot

They used to put the countdown clock up hours beforehand. The most I've seen was 19hrs.


----------



## Sap88

19! That's a lot of time compared to 5 minutes! Thats like 19x12 times longer! (Too lazy to do math)


----------



## Toot

Sap88 said:


> 19! That's a lot of time compared to 5 minutes! Thats like 19x12 times longer! (Too lazy to do math)



lol 19x12? X3


----------



## Sap88

Toot said:


> lol 19x12? X3



Doing the math. 19x6 is 114,114x2 is 228. 228 TIMES! ( I think)


----------



## TykiButterfree

Dang, those Halloween collectibles got expensive quick. I could probably buy 1, but I don't know if I want to use that much tbt right now.


----------



## Toot

TykiButterfree said:


> Dang, those Halloween collectibles got expensive quick. I could probably buy 1, but I don't know if I want to use that much tbt right now.



Yeah you should wait a little while. When the hype blows down a bit, the price will go with it.


----------



## cIementine

i'm thankful that an awesome friend gifted me my remaining collectibles! i'd love to get some doubles though. 
really hope the restock is in the next few hours and not at 2am again, otherwise i'm dead lmao.


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> i'm thankful that an awesome friend gifted me my remaining collectibles! i'd love to get some doubles though.
> really hope the restock is in the next few hours and not at 2am again, otherwise i'm dead lmao.



Same here, I am not waking up at 2am again xD


----------



## Miily

could someone please tell me, how many hours for the restock? please and thanks


----------



## sej

Miily said:


> could someone please tell me, how many hours for the restock? please and thanks



No one knows when the restock will be D:


----------



## roseflower

Restock clock appeared in the shop!!!


----------



## sej

roseflower said:


> Restock clock appeared in the shop!!!



Shh, don't tell everybody. Lol. Just jk


----------



## Sap88

OMG yes thanks!


----------



## roseflower

Sap88 said:


> OMG yes thanks!



You?re welcome, enjoy!


----------



## Sap88

roseflower said:


> You?re welcome, enjoy!


I will ^^
2 hours though, for me the restock is at 7am and I have school. I'll just pretend to wake up a little later lol


----------



## TykiButterfree

Well that is during my class, but it is a computer class...
oh tbt you are a bad influence lol


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

Yay restock! I can't wait! But I guess I will have to for at least 2 hours, but still excited


----------



## Toot

Ahh damn it... I gonna be at work during the restock. Lol ahh well. 

Good Luck guys.


----------



## sej

Toot said:


> Ahh damn it... I gonna be at work during the restock. Lol ahh well.
> 
> Good Luck guys.



If you give me TBT I could try and buy what you want for you
I can't make any promises that I will get anything though


----------



## Sap88

Toot said:


> Ahh damn it... I gonna be at work during the restock. Lol ahh well.
> 
> Good Luck guys.



You can always ask someone to buy some for you ^^


----------



## cIementine

this is the perfect time! going to set an alarm for 8pm lmao


----------



## Toot

>Has 0 BTB

Lol X3 Thanks anyway guys.


Forgot this existed lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTgFtxHhCQ0


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> this is the perfect time! going to set an alarm for 8pm lmao



Ikr it's so perfect! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toot said:


> >Has 0 BTB
> 
> Lol X3 Thanks anyway guys.
> 
> 
> Forgot this existed lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTgFtxHhCQ0



Okay


----------



## cIementine

maybe there'll be a sneaky restock of other items? a bit cheeky but i'm hopeful lmao.


----------



## Toot

It's kind of annoying seeing people crying about collectible prices and starting these huge arguments/rants in other people's threads. Lol what's even the point? None of it is real. It's a for fun. You all need to chill out. Lol


----------



## Sap88

pumpkins said:


> maybe there'll be a sneaky restock of other items? a bit cheeky but i'm hopeful lmao.



Imagine if they did that after that restock, and we were all broke x.x But I doubt it


----------



## Blizzard

I like having the timer up. While waiting listen to the music......Spooky Scary Skeletons!!!


----------



## Zane

Toot said:


> It's kind of annoying seeing people crying about collectible prices and starting these huge arguments/rants in other people's threads. Lol what's even the point? None of it is real. It's a for fun. You all need to chill out. Lol



it's tradition


----------



## Blizzard

A little over 2 hours to go


----------



## matt

Sap88 said:


> Imagine if they did that after that restock, and we were all broke x.x But I doubt it



It says spellectable restock so I doubt it'll be of anything else


----------



## sej

2 hours left hype!


----------



## Vizionari

I have no clue if I'll be able to get something in this restock, I'm in class T.T

Hope others will be able to get what they want though c:


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Are the items still set as Unique? Time to post around for the 100tbt. CANDLE IMA GET YOU ;w;!


----------



## sej

Frances-Simoun said:


> Are the items still set as Unique? Time to post around for the 100tbt. CANDLE IMA GET YOU ;w;!



Nope! You can buy as many as you like!


----------



## sej

Double post


----------



## Kristen

Frances-Simoun said:


> Are the items still set as Unique? Time to post around for the 100tbt. CANDLE IMA GET YOU ;w;!



Nah, I think it was just yesterday that they were set as unique. Good luck getting a candle


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Ahh i see :O so the sheniquas will rise. zomg xD


----------



## Heyden

I woke  early to study for my History exam, hopefully I can grab a few more dolls :')
Just need to have a shower and get changed and crap

oh, and last night was a "Small Minor" restock with 40, now it's "Small", does that mean its even smaller or bigger or the same lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I'm ready, HYPE :OO


----------



## Sap88

i can not wait another hour, I want them now ;-;. But yes, I am bursting from the hype


----------



## cIementine

this restock will test my ability and speed when bathing.
will I be able to run a bath, get in the bath, get out the bath, dry my hair and resume shop stalking position all in an hour?
find out next time on _'izzy has been on here for the whole day trying to fathom when the restock is and now there's a timer and it's like a time-bomb'_


----------



## sej

I will post because I can't see pumpkins post for some reason


----------



## Cadbberry

I have class in 3 minutes... I will miss it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhhh post glitches


----------



## matt

45 minutes to go


----------



## cIementine

I edited my post to see if anyone can see it now?


----------



## Sap88

I can see the posts now!


----------



## meditux

only spellectibles restock? or all coleectibles?
somebody can tell me please


----------



## Xerolin

Waiting for the restock at 1! Spooky, scary skeletons anyone?


----------



## Heyden

meditux said:


> only spellectibles restock? or all coleectibles?
> somebody can tell me please



spellectables


----------



## matt

Wishing everyone the best in this restock, hope everyone gets what they want


----------



## meditux

Haydenn said:


> spellectables



thank you


----------



## Xerolin

Ima spend like all my btb XD
Then I'll sell and be rich XD


----------



## Sap88

I only got the candle ;-;


----------



## Heyden

i got what i wanted! woooo


----------



## boujee

i got a cake
im good


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, I got nothing.


----------



## sej

I managed to get 1 voodoo doll!
That's good enough for me!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

It happened? I haven't seen any changes on the solds. :/ that sucks no candle for ms


----------



## ZetaFunction

Woah...
XD got 6 more spellectables for 12 total

Congrats to those who got any! c:


----------



## KeAi

OMFG ;_; MY PAGE WOULDN'T LOAD FAST ENOUGH


----------



## matt

Wow that was extreme


----------



## Cailey

i had a full basket and once it FINALLY loaded I checked out and after loading forever again trying to press "checkout" it went to my inventory and nothing was there I'm pretty upset ..


----------



## Xerolin

I put 3 pumpkin cupcakes and a candle in my cart but my internet was super slow and took 15 seconds per item to put in my basket and only ended up getting 2 yellow candies and a red candy


----------



## boujee

now watch the people who were like 'you guys are making it so expensive11'
sell them


----------



## Libra

Got one of each. Thank you, Justin! <3


----------



## matt

If your greedy it will backfire 
All those people "fillin their baskets"


----------



## Blondieboo13

I missed the voodoo doll again which was the one I was after ;_; I did manage to get another candle and a couple red candies though. :3


----------



## Heyden

matt said:


> If your greedy it will backfire
> All those people "fillin their baskets"



I got wat I wanted, i think I'm done now lol


----------



## Sugilite

They all ugly


----------



## matt

Haydenn said:


> I got wat I wanted, i think I'm done now lol



...10 voodoo dolls LMBO XD


----------



## ZetaFunction

matt said:


> If your greedy it will backfire
> All those people "fillin their baskets"



XD I think you're right
since I just got a third set for myself plus an extra candle and a doll to gift to a friend, it loaded and I got them


----------



## Kristen

KawaiiLotus said:


> I put 3 pumpkin cupcakes and a candle in my cart but my internet was super slow and took 15 seconds per item to put in my basket and only ended up getting 2 yellow candies and a red candy



same. i put some of each in my cart, only the candle went through to my cart, but i couldn't check it out. oh well!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I can't believe I actually managed to get a voodoo doll. I usually never get anything when restocks occur, so I am happy that I got what I wanted!


----------



## Mariah

Haydenn said:


> I got wat I wanted, i think I'm done now lol



I'm short one.


----------



## boujee

i just wanted a cake
my lineup looks precious

but since a lot of people are going to try selling them 
going to watch the price of these plummet


----------



## Sugilite

Gamzee said:


> i just wanted a cake
> my lineup looks precious
> 
> but since a lot of people are going to try selling them
> going to watch the price of these plummet



I don't see why they ugly


----------



## matt

I am suprised how slow the candies went actually, I bought the 3 spellectables then went back and both red candy and ancient candle and yellow candy were still in stock. After attempting to get another candle it was sold out and yet the candies were still available...


----------



## Heyden

Mariah said:


> I'm short one.



you have great taste in collectables


----------



## Kristen

matt said:


> I am suprised how slow the candies went actually, I bought the 3 spellectables then went back and both red candy and ancient candle and yellow candy were still in stock. After attempting to get another candle it was sold out and yet the candies were still available...



i know i got 7 red candies and 8 yellow candies. i was going to give some to people who really wanted some and didn't have any but it seems like they got some too lmao


----------



## r a t

Ayy pretty happy with my lineup


----------



## tsantsa

I'm in shock... that was INTENSE.


----------



## Kristen

after the restock im down about 900tbt i dont even regret it


----------



## matt

ems said:


> I'm in shock... that was INTENSE.



Wasn't it just
I had my nans defibrilator at the ready


----------



## Heyden

ems said:


> I'm in shock... that was INTENSE.


congrats on the cakes! they seem like the hardest to get because they're so popular haha


----------



## Kristen

ems said:


> I'm in shock... that was INTENSE.



Oh my god, how did you even get 10 cupcakes?


----------



## Coach

Everyone stop getting more than one of the collectibles!!!  

All I wanted was a cheeky cake


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I put all three in the basket, but like yesterday only the candle and voodoo doll went through. Wow those cupcakes sell out quick! I still had time to go back and get 2 red candies afterwards. I think most people were after the spellectables.


----------



## matt

stargate said:


> Oh my god, how did you even get 10 cupcakes?



I know if you follow the guide thats like 20K TBT right there


----------



## Sleepi

Coach said:


> Everyone stop getting more than one of the collectibles!!!
> 
> All I wanted was a cheeky cake



^ kind of agree for the people that haven't got a cupcake tbh


----------



## tsantsa

stargate said:


> Oh my god, how did you even get 10 cupcakes?



I'm a fast clicker heh.
I actually got 11 cupcakes and 5 red candies in that restock ;D


----------



## Kristen

matt said:


> I know if you follow the guide thats like 20K TBT right there



Yeah but idk who would pay 2k tbt when there could be more restocks.

Then again some people were selling their spellectibles at like 3:30pm or something crazy like that half an hour before the restock and they were actually bought....


----------



## boujee

or desperate c;


----------



## Kristen

ems said:


> I'm a fast clicker heh.
> I actually got 11 cupcakes and 5 red candies in that restock ;D



I will buy all of them for 1000000tbt
(just kidding, I'll be broke soon...)

Congrats! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

People are already selling them, this is so amusing to me


----------



## tsantsa

stargate said:


> I will buy all of them for 1000000tbt
> (just kidding, I'll be broke soon...)
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you! With the cupcakes, i didn't intend to get this many, i just spamclicked in the hope that i'd get atleast one!


----------



## Sugilite

ems said:


> I'm a fast clicker heh.
> I actually got 11 cupcakes and 5 red candies in that restock ;D





Df


----------



## matt

Or perhaps once in the checkout you rack the quantity up to 999999 and buy out whatever there is


----------



## Nightmares

I think once an item is in your cart then that's it. It's unfair to have it, but then have it taken from your cart -__-


----------



## Kristen

ems said:


> Thank you! With the cupcakes, i didn't intend to get this many, i just spamclicked in the hope that i'd get atleast one!



Lucky duck omg! I tried to do that but it lagged so badly!


----------



## Sleepi

L CocoaBean said:


> I think once an item is in your cart then that's it. It's unfair to have it, but then have it taken from your cart -__-



tbh yeah, that happened to me too :I


----------



## cIementine

Brb dying because I got nothing. Is there going to be another restock?


----------



## Heyden

L CocoaBean said:


> I think once an item is in your cart then that's it. It's unfair to have it, but then have it taken from your cart -__-





Sleepi said:


> tbh yeah, that happened to me too :I


the shop isn't advanced enough to order who got what first in their cart in a matter of seconds.. between like a 100 people :/ snooze you lose I guess
they'll probably be way more restocks nearing Halloween


----------



## boujee

says the person who wants voodoo dolls of the people they don't like in real life i guess


----------



## Mariah

Gamzee said:


> says the person who wants voodoo dolls of the people they don't like in real life i guess



These voodoo dolls represent my least favorite TBT members.


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> the shop isn't advanced enough to order who got what first in their cart in a matter of seconds.. between like a 100 people :/ snooze you lose I guess
> they'll probably be way more restocks nearing Halloween


Tbh if you didn't get anything you'd have been the same. It wouldn't have been a matter of 'you snooze you lose', it'd have been 'OMFG WHO BOIGHT MY VOODOO DOOLLS SO NOT FAIR SMH'. 
 I'm sure that's how many people feel lmao


----------



## Cadbberry

I had to leave class to go use the 'bathroom' during restock and still got nothing, dang dang


----------



## toddishott

Missed this restock. But then again I'm super sick. I would like to pick up a couple more cupcakes but those seem to sell out quick.


----------



## cIementine

theres always next time.


----------



## Sunday_Rose

I had 5 cupcakes, 4 candles, and 4 dolls but when I clicked to checkout I just had the candles, and then ended up not getting any


----------



## Sap88

Cadbberry said:


> I had to leave class to go use the 'bathroom' during restock and still got nothing, dang dang



Lol. I need to use the bathroom. Yeah, I'm totally busting XD I only got a candle on the restock sadly, even though I had all three items in my cart, and was checking out


----------



## Cadbberry

Sap88 said:


> Lol. I need to use the bathroom. Yeah, I'm totally busting XD I only got a candle on the restock sadly, even though I had all three items in my cart, and was checking out



I had 4 cupcakes


----------



## Heyden

pumpkins said:


> Tbh if you didn't get anything you'd have been the same. It wouldn't have been a matter of 'you snooze you lose', it'd have been 'OMFG WHO BOIGHT MY VOODOO DOOLLS SO NOT FAIR SMH'.
> I'm sure that's how many people feel lmao



I'd wait for the next one lol


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> I'd wait for the next one lol



Uh as if, you have 6666 bells which makes you quadruple satan so bye


----------



## Heyden

pumpkins said:


> Uh as if, you have 6666 bells which makes you quadruple satan so bye



thx 4 reminding me <3


----------



## Sap88

Haydenn said:


> thx 4 reminding me <3


Hence the Voodoo dolls.......
Back to topic, when on Halloween do you think there is gonna be a restock?


----------



## Kristen

ignore this post omg ;-;

if a mod wants to delete this, go ahead


----------



## Cadbberry

restock of candy


----------



## ZetaFunction

Cadbberry said:


> restock of candy



Can confirm!!


----------



## Xerolin

I had 3 cupcakes and one candle in my basket. When I went to check out they were sold out. Ended up only getting candy :/


----------



## Cadbberry

I had 4 reds in cart, got 10 in end and now I am super low on tbt again  Dang


----------



## Xerolin

Sell your spellectibles c:


----------



## Cadbberry

KawaiiLotus said:


> Sell your spellectibles c:



my babies ;3;


----------



## ZetaFunction

Cadbberry said:


> I had 4 reds in cart, got 10 in end and now I am super low on tbt again  Dang



xD lag keeps giving everyone extras, I'm glad it's not just me



KawaiiLotus said:


> Sell your spellectibles c:



I am c:


----------



## Xerolin

I don't see the big deal of collectibles. I only recently got into them to sell c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Lucanosa said:


> xD lag keeps giving everyone extras, I'm glad it's not just me
> 
> 
> 
> I am c:



I don't know about you but I still had to pay for the spare

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> I don't see the big deal of collectibles. I only recently got into them to sell c:



what do you think is a good selling price for a candle


----------



## ZetaFunction

Cadbberry said:


> I don't know about you but I still had to pay for the spare
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think is a good selling price for a candle



I had to pay for all of the spares too, which is why I have only 50 TBT left lol


----------



## Xerolin

Cadbberry said:


> I don't know about you but I still had to pay for the spare
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think is a good selling price for a candle


I sold mine for 500. The two offers I got were 300 and 500


----------



## Cadbberry

Lucanosa said:


> I had to pay for all of the spares too, which is why I have only 50 TBT left lol



Dang, not cool XD I had 1k before candies


----------



## Kristen

I really want 1k tbt for a swirl and I sold my candle for a low price but maaan, I don't want to have to sell my cupcake too ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I actually posted that there was a candy restock then changed it lmao I wanted to give everyone a fair chance bc it looked as if only one person had gotten there when I checked the shop


----------



## Cadbberry

stargate said:


> I really want 1k tbt for a swirl and I sold my candle for a low price but maaan, I don't want to have to sell my cupcake too ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I actually posted that there was a candy restock then changed it lmao I wanted to give everyone a fair chance bc it looked as if only one person had gotten there when I checked the shop



I didn't mean to take all the reds


----------



## Vizionari

I want more cupcake ;-;


----------



## Aesthetic

uhmmmm when's the next restock


----------



## Cadbberry

Aesthetic said:


> uhmmmm when's the next restock



The world may never know


----------



## alicerulez

Everyones going crazy for pretty pixels xD


----------



## Cadbberry

alicerulez said:


> Everyones going crazy for pretty pixels xD



only the cupcake and voodoo it seems

- - - Post Merge - - -

which is funny since 242 Cupcakes and voodoo dolls are out there and only 241 candles


----------



## Lancelot

Im here wanting candles and voodoos. Cupcake is my least wanted of the three idk :c


----------



## Cadbberry

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im here wanting candles and voodoos. Cupcake is my least wanted of the three idk :c



I love the look of the candle and voodoo the most tooooo


----------



## Toot

alicerulez said:


> Everyones going crazy for pretty pixels xD



They're cool looking pixels. Lol.


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Oh my goodness I haven't been online in like four days and so much has happened. ._. The Spellectibles are adorable. :3 The artists are really talented. ^_^ Too bad I don't have a whole lot in the way of TBT. But at least I have enough to get either the ancient candle or the voodoo doll if there's a restock.


----------



## Cadbberry

Penguin ^-^ said:


> Oh my goodness I haven't been online in like four days and so much has happened. ._. The Spellectibles are adorable. :3 The artists are really talented. ^_^ Too bad I don't have a whole lot in the way of TBT. But at least I have enough to get either the ancient candle or the voodoo doll if there's a restock.



Your in luck, a lot of people are also selling them :3


----------



## Zulehan

That Pumpkin Cupcake and Voodoo Doll are adorable.


----------



## Sap88

I feel that the prices will stay the same over time. What do you think?


----------



## Cadbberry

Sap88 said:


> I feel that the prices will stay the same over time. What do you think?



in a few months or year it may go up


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

No idea if they'll inflate or not, really.
They might after Halloween, since it's likely the restocks might slow down after that or even stop completely as far as the Spellectibles go


----------



## Kristen

Cadbberry said:


> I didn't mean to take all the reds



So you're the culprit!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just kidding. I took a bunch too >.<


----------



## Cadbberry

stargate said:


> So you're the culprit!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just kidding. I took a bunch too >.<



I took 10 by accident, I only wanted 4 ;3; I am sorryyyy


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yay! I got a Halloween collectible in a trade!  It's too hard to get one from the shop.


----------



## strawberrywine

wait what how did I not hear about this third restock


----------



## Cadbberry

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> wait what how did I not hear about this third restock



there have been 4 so far,  2 using a clocked time two being the first two announce times


----------



## strawberrywine

when was the fourth


----------



## Kristen

Cadbberry said:


> I took 10 by accident, I only wanted 4 ;3; I am sorryyyy



I am only kidding, don't worry about it ^_^


----------



## Miharu

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> when was the fourth



Fourth happened at 1pm PST time I believe!


----------



## Cadbberry

Miharu said:


> Fourth happened at 1pm PST time I believe!



you are correct

had to get out of class for it


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I'm just sitting here at 1am
Hitting refresh on the shop page every five seconds
I WILL CATCH AT LEAST ONE UNSCHEDULED RESTOCK DAMNIT IT IS A MATTER OF PRIDE
I need to get at least 2 voodoo dolls and another cupcake
Mostly to pay for art
-cries-


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I'm just sitting here at 1am
> Hitting refresh on the shop page every five seconds
> I WILL CATCH AT LEAST ONE UNSCHEDULED RESTOCK DAMNIT IT IS A MATTER OF PRIDE



god I wanna get more but I am poor and tired


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Cadbberry said:


> god I wanna get more but I am poor and tired



I'm tired too but I really need two more dolls and another cupcake to pay for OC art ;;
Hahah if we both catch the restock please don't spam click again xD Give the other peeps a chance omg


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I'm tired too but I really need two more dolls and another cupcake to pay for OC art ;;
> Hahah if we both catch the restock please don't spam click again xD Give the other peeps a chance omg



Spam clicking is all I do XD but I dont mean too....


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Cadbberry said:


> Spam clicking is all I do XD but I dont mean too....



Pft as long as you don't steal all the cupcakes or dolls that's fine with me xD


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Pft as long as you don't steal all the cupcakes or dolls that's fine with me xD



those are the two I am looking for more of XD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Cadbberry said:


> those are the two I am looking for more of XD



-eye twitches-
I swear to goodness if I actually manage to catch a restock only to be lagged out of what I want to buy I will HUNT YOU DOWN >>
Not really but seriously I hate these randomized restock times.. I want at least a microscopic bit of notice before five minutes 'til like is that really too much to ask


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> -eye twitches-
> I swear to goodness if I actually manage to catch a restock only to be lagged out of what I want to buy I will HUNT YOU DOWN >>
> Not really but seriously I hate these randomized restock times.. I want at least a microscopic bit of notice before five minutes 'til like is that really too much to ask



Trust me, I only got 300 tbt to spend


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Cadbberry said:


> Trust me, I only got 300 tbt to spend



I was joking xD just poking a bit of fun, I don't mean to offend


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I was joking xD just poking a bit of fun, I don't mean to offend



lol no I got you  I wa just saying, I am not the threat..... why dont we team up 






I kid i kid


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Cadbberry said:


> lol no I got you  I wa just saying, I am not the threat..... why dont we team up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid i kid



Oh bless
I haven't heard that theme in so long
//shouts it from the rooftops

- - - Post Merge - - -

AGH COME ON PLEASE RESTOCK ALREADY I'm so tired ;n;


----------



## matt

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Oh bless
> I haven't heard that theme in so long
> //shouts it from the rooftops
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AGH COME ON PLEASE RESTOCK ALREADY I'm so tired ;n;


Doubt it'll restock for a few hours yet
Usually there's a countdown?


----------



## King Dorado

Cadbberry said:


> Trust me, I only got 300 tbt to spend



ONLY?  girl, you rich off candy somehow in the great Candy Glut of 2015....

- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> -eye twitches-
> I swear to goodness if I actually manage to catch a restock only to be lagged out of what I want to buy I will HUNT YOU DOWN >>



this happened to me last nite at 2 am- a generous user even lent me bells to buy candle and doll-- got them both in my basket, 1 dropped out on way to checkout, other vanished from at check out.  now ive posted like a madman to get enuf to buy 1 of them anyhow, if im around...


----------



## matt

I'm surprised there aren't more restocks... Tomorrow is Halloween and hardly anything is going on


----------



## Heyden

matt said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more restocks... Tomorrow is Halloween and hardly anything is going on



2 days for some people, timezones


----------



## sej

matt said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more restocks... Tomorrow is Halloween and hardly anything is going on



There will proabably be another restock today 
It's only 9:05am for me, so I have the whole day for a restock  
Or yesterday could of been the last restock?


----------



## Miharu

matt said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more restocks... Tomorrow is Halloween and hardly anything is going on



It's only 2am atm o: The day hasn't even started yet since many people are asleep right now xD They already did a restock yesterday (Thursday) at 1pm PST time. I'm pretty sure they'll be more restocks later today when everyone's actually awake XD It's wayyyy too late (or early) for anything to be going on since it's the middle of the night xD


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> There will proabably be another restock today
> It's only 9:05am for me, so I have the whole day for a restock
> Or yesterday could of been the last restock?



I doubt it, the had the first two 'unique' restocks. After that was the 'small minor restock' and 40 were restocked, then a 'small' restock with 60
I'm expecting a major one on Halloween maybe


----------



## sej

Miharu said:


> It's only 2am atm o: The day hasn't even started yet since many people are asleep right now xD They already did a restock yesterday (Thursday) at 1pm PST time. I'm pretty sure they'll be more restocks later today when everyone's actually awake XD It's wayyyy too late (or early) for anything to be going on since it's the middle of the night xD



True, not very many people are online at this time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> I doubt it, the had the first two 'unique' restocks. After that was the 'small minor restock' and 40 were restocked, then a 'small' restock with 60
> I'm expecting a major one on Halloween maybe



So you don't think a restock is going to happen today?


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> True, not very many people are online at this time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think a restock is going to happen today?



idk, let's wait and see


----------



## Miharu

Sej said:


> True, not very many people are online at this time



Yeah > v< Most people are PST or EST so it's either 2am or 5am for them right now XD (At least the majority of my friends are PST/EST)


----------



## sej

Haydenn said:


> idk, let's wait and see



I hope there is 
And for you, no more voodoo dolls okay 
Stop hogging all of them lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Yeah > v< Most people are PST or EST so it's either 2am or 5am for them right now XD (At least the majority of my friends are PST/EST)



I'm GMT. I don't think very many people are GMT lol


----------



## matt

Sej said:


> There will proabably be another restock today
> It's only 9:05am for me, so I have the whole day for a restock
> Or yesterday could of been the last restock?



Same I've got norovirus...an excuse to stay in bed waiting for restock :-D


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> I hope there is
> And for you, no more voodoo dolls okay
> Stop hogging all of them lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm GMT. I don't think very many people are GMT lol



im probably not gonna grab any more, just cakes and candles for my friend because his WiFi isn't good enough to get stuff :/


----------



## sej

matt said:


> Same I've got norovirus...an excuse to stay in bed waiting for restock :-D



Lucky lol
I would love to stay in bed all day and wait for restock but I have for stuff to do

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> im probably not gonna grab any more, just cakes and candles for my friend because his WiFi isn't good enough to get stuff :/



Phew, thank you
I think I only got 1 voodoo doll because of you lol


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I'm GMT too and the restocks have been at 7pm and 8pm the past 2 days. I'm hoping there will be another one later around the same time


----------



## sej

Shiny Spritzee said:


> I'm GMT too and the restocks have been at 7pm and 8pm the past 2 days. I'm hoping there will be another one later around the same time



Same


----------



## Sap88

Sej said:


> Same



I'm GMT+11, so yeah. Thanks for the info though  That means 6-7am


----------



## sej

Sap88 said:


> I'm GMT+11, so yeah. Thanks for the info though  That means 6-7am



So that means that it is 8:25pm for you now?
You would have to wake up pretty early to catch a restock aha


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> So that means that it is 8:25pm for you now?
> You would have to wake up pretty early to catch a restock aha



I'm GMT+11 too
I got up at 5am to study for my History yearly exam, and realised there was a restock at 7am haha I was lucky~


----------



## sej

Haydenn said:


> I'm GMT+11 too
> I got up at 5am to study for my History yearly exam, and realised there was a restock at 7am haha I was lucky~



That's pretty lucky!
I have hidden my bottom row of candy until I get 1 2014 red candy and 1 2014 yellow candy. It just doesn't go with just 3 candies!


----------



## Sap88

Sej said:


> That's pretty lucky!
> I have hidden my bottom row of candy until I get 1 2014 red candy and 1 2014 yellow candy. It just doesn't go with just 3 candies!



Since I have swimmingat 5 am some days, I make it a habit to wake up at 3 and game :3 Though I have to wait till 6 for everything to open ;3


----------



## matt

Sap88 said:


> Since I have swimmingat 5 am some days, I make it a habit to wake up at 3 and game :3 Though I have to wait till 6 for everything to open ;3



Winning at 5 in the morning?! Whoa


----------



## Sap88

matt said:


> Winning at 5 in the morning?! Whoa



It actually starts and 5:30, but well, I need to get ready and stuff. There will be a restock tomorrow!  I can't wait, it's melbourne cup long weekend


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


> It actually starts and 5:30, but well, I need to get ready and stuff. There will be a restock tomorrow!  I can't wait, it's melbourne cup long weekend



ur lucky, Sydney has like 3 long weekends a year.. every other state gets 10


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got given a Pumpkin cupcake
The voodoo doll and ancient candle I traded with a Popsicle xD


----------



## Sap88

Haydenn said:


> ur lucky, Sydney has like 3 long weekends a year.. every other state gets 10



Do you live in Sydney? OMG someone that understands the pain of my timezone! But, yeah I know, it sucks. I don't think you get cup weekend :3 But you are devil himself, do you need it?  Can you use your voodoos to schedule a restock for 6 am 

EDIT: Going to sleep now, hope I don't miss anything while I sleep!


----------



## cIementine

i'm up and ready to stalk the shop some more!


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


> Do you live in Sydney? OMG someone that understands the pain of my timezone! But, yeah I know, it sucks. I don't think you get cup weekend :3 But you are devil himself, do you need it?  Can you use your voodoos to schedule a restock for 6 am
> 
> EDIT: Going to sleep now, hope I don't miss anything while I sleep!


shall we begin the collectable summoning ceremony?


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> shall we begin the collectable summoning ceremony?



heeeee heeee haaaa motataaaaaaaaaa


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Y'all are hilarious


----------



## cIementine

I think this is the realest tho


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

So do restocks happen on an hour mark (ex. 5:00, 7:00, 9:00 etc), a half hour mark (5:30, 7:30, 9:30 etc), or are they completely random (5:14, 7:47, 9:23 etc)?


----------



## cIementine

punctuallyAbsent said:


> So do restocks happen on an hour mark (ex. 5:00, 7:00, 9:00 etc), a half hour mark (5:30, 7:30, 9:30 etc), or are they completely random (5:14, 7:47, 9:23 etc)?



hour mark, i'm pretty sure, since that's how it's been so far.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

pumpkins said:


> hour mark, i'm pretty sure, since that's how it's been so far.



Ah OK. Thanks for the info; now I know how long I have to go grab food without worrying about missing it xD


----------



## matt

That's what I do yeah come back at every hour hoping for a countdown or something


----------



## sej

matt said:


> That's what I do yeah come back at every hour hoping for a countdown or something



Same lol


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Well it's two minutes off the hour and the shop hasn't gone down/there's no timer, so I'm assuming no restock this hour


----------



## cIementine

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Well it's two minutes off the hour and the shop hasn't gone down/there's no timer, so I'm assuming no restock this hour



it's most likely to be later on, so i'm not really keeping careful watch. in gmt time, the restocks have been the following times: 7pm, 2am, 8pm. It is currently 12pm here.


----------



## lazuli

(lies seductively ontop a piano) anyone want to give me some cupcakes preferably not for 1.3k


----------



## cIementine

computertrash said:


> (lies seductively ontop a piano) anyone want to give me some cupcakes preferably not for 1.3k



tempting


----------



## Heyden

computertrash said:


> (lies seductively ontop a piano) anyone want to give me some cupcakes preferably not for 1.3k



(lies even more seductively ontop a piano) anyone want to give my 30k in return ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## lazuli

Haydenn said:


> (lies even more seductively ontop a piano) anyone want to give my 30k in return ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



nevermind, this was a bad idea


----------



## Dinosaurz

Waiting for the restock too so I can snipe all of them


----------



## strawberrywine

Preparing both my phone and tablet just in case a restock happens


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> (lies even more seductively ontop a piano) anyone want to give my 30k in return ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



you have satan's friend code too? save us all!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberrywine

I hope I'm not staying up all night for nothing >.<


----------



## pandapples

Countdown.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ooo I hope my internet doesn't mess up


----------



## strawberrywine

pandapples said:


> Countdown.



eh?


----------



## toddishott

woooooo 3 hrs


----------



## Dinosaurz

Quite small. But more on Halloween! Yay


----------



## cIementine

so excited! pretty late for me but i'm sure i'll make it. it's meant to be even smaller than yesterday's.... I will not fail today!
get ready to be rekt people


----------



## ZetaFunction

the spellectible collectible hype!
Gonna try to get some dolls and cupcakes this time, since I only have 2 of those and tons of candles


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> the spellectible collectible hype!
> Gonna try to get some dolls and cupcakes this time, since I only have 2 of those and tons of candles



i'm looking to get 3 cakes and 2 voodoo dolls and 1 candle. 
(i'm on buddy lookout too aha)


----------



## Dinosaurz

I might either do 1: keep them forever or 2: keep them then sell them later when the price goes sky high or 3: give them away at shop price
But that's if I get any.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> i'm looking to get 3 cakes and 2 voodoo dolls and 1 candle.
> (i'm on buddy lookout too aha)



Ahaha... I have no buddies


----------



## strawberrywine

I don't see a countdown :/


----------



## The Hidden Owl

pumpkins said:


> so excited! pretty late for me but i'm sure i'll make it. it's meant to be even smaller than yesterday's.... I will not fail today!
> get ready to be rekt people



hopefully i wont forget rofl

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I don't see a countdown :/



in the shop.


----------



## Dinosaurz

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I don't see a countdown :/



Check the shop


----------



## sej

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I don't see a countdown :/



Just be there in 3 hours 
The shop will go down anyway so you will know


----------



## strawberrywine

Slammint said:


> Check the shop



Ah, haha oops.


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> i'm looking to get 3 cakes and 2 voodoo dolls and 1 candle.
> (i'm on buddy lookout too aha)



We'll all be lucky if we get any, considering the glitches and snipers looking at the people who got 10+ cakes and dolls



Slammint said:


> I might either do 1: keep them forever or 2: keep them then sell them later when the price goes sky high or 3: give them away at shop price
> But that's if I get any.



I've got no buddies either so these are all for myself



The Hidden Owl said:


> hopefully i wont forget rofl



If you forget, this might be the last restock besides tomorrow xD


----------



## cIementine

by what has been said in the shop, tomorrow's is a lot bigger.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> We'll all be lucky if we get any, considering the glitches and snipers looking at the people who got 10+ cakes and dolls
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no buddies either so these are all for myself
> 
> 
> 
> If you forget, this might be the last restock besides tomorrow xD



Lol
I have my 3 (thanks to a very kind ana who gave me a free pumpkin cupcake).
So I'm sorted. But I might go for one, if I see someone who really wants one, I can give a spare to them :3


----------



## cIementine

i'm going to cry if someone gets like 13 out of 14 cakes 
/stares at yesterday's culprits


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> i'm going to cry if someone gets like 13 out of 14 cakes
> /stares at yesterday's culprits


Ikr
I might not even go for them


----------



## tsantsa

Slammint said:


> Ikr
> I might not even go for them





pumpkins said:


> i'm going to cry if someone gets like 13 out of 14 cakes
> /stares at yesterday's culprits



Sorryyyyyy <3


----------



## cIementine

ems said:


> Sorryyyyyy <3



nah it's ok lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

ems said:


> Sorryyyyyy <3



Grrrrr


----------



## ZetaFunction

ems said:


> Sorryyyyyy <3



you're now the pumpkin queen
all hail her and her sugary evil majesty


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> you're now the pumpkin queen
> all hail her and her sugary evil majesty



i am just the plural of pumpkin


----------



## SharJoY

The clock is up


----------



## Dinosaurz

Misti said:


> The clock is up



Yep we all know. XD


----------



## tsantsa

Slammint said:


> Grrrrr



<3


----------



## cIementine

ems said:


> <3



i can't blame you for your sly expertise !
are you planning on getting more?


----------



## Dinosaurz

ems said:


> <3



Give me sum and il call it even lol


----------



## tsantsa

Slammint said:


> Give me sum and il call it even lol


No can do i'm affraid  I might do a few giveaways in the future though


----------



## Aesthetic

the pumpkin cupcakes are my least favorite ones tbh 
going to try to get a voodoo doll ://


----------



## Coach

My downfall yesterday was that the timer didn't indicate the restock exactly so I refreshed then to another countdown time at 0 :/


----------



## Dinosaurz

Coach said:


> My downfall yesterday was that the timer didn't indicate the restock exactly so I refreshed then to another countdown time at 0 :/



Ah god no, plz coach don't hog them all we beg


----------



## Vizionari

The restock starts when school ends...luckily my last period we're just watching a movie


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vizionari said:


> The restock starts when school ends...luckily my last period we're just watching a movie



You go to school now? Wow


----------



## Coach

Slammint said:


> Ah god no, plz coach don't hog them all we beg



I only got two candles last time <.<


----------



## tsantsa

pumpkins said:


> i can't blame you for your sly expertise !
> are you planning on getting more?



Now that would be telling...


----------



## Heyden

Haydenn said:


> shall we begin the collectable summoning ceremony?



funny how the timer went up at 6am my time...


----------



## Vizionari

Slammint said:


> You go to school now? Wow



Is that surprising? lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

Haydenn said:


> funny how the timer went up at 6am my time...



use your voodoo doll powers to bring back the weird doll
we know you can do it


----------



## Coach

Am I the only one who thinks that the prize for getting the exact number of candies in the jar would be a weird doll?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vizionari said:


> Is that surprising? lol



Yeah cause I broke up two weeks ago xD


----------



## Vizionari

Coach said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the prize for getting the exact number of candies in the jar would be a weird doll?



You're not the only one.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Coach said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the prize for getting the exact number of candies in the jar would be a weird doll?



Maybe
God your sig. MR TUMBLE


----------



## cIementine

Slammint said:


> Maybe
> God your sig. MR TUMBLE



the nostalgia is unreal aha


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> the nostalgia is unreal aha



Hell yeah like omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

God I'm getting nostalgic with mr tumble


----------



## tsantsa

Slammint said:


> Hell yeah like omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> God I'm getting nostalgic with mr tumble


Mr tumble is amazing thoughhhhhhhh


----------



## sej

I can't wait for the restock!
I'm just listening to spooky scary skeletons
_Spooky scary skeletons sends shivers down your spine_


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> I can't wait for the restock!
> I'm just listening to spooky scary skeletons
> _Spooky scary skeletons sends shivers down your spine_



Yeah that remix is boss.
The living Tombstones always get me pumped up

- - - Post Merge - - -



ems said:


> Mr tumble is amazing thoughhhhhhhh



God please I barely remember it.
Wait.. That's where I got my phobia of clowns from... IT ALL MAKES SENSE


----------



## tsantsa

Slammint said:


> Yeah that remix is boss.
> The living Tombstones always get me pumped up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> God please I barely remember it.
> Wait.. That's where I got my phobia of clowns from... IT ALL MAKES SENSE



I remeber it because my sister is obsessed with it xD


----------



## cIementine

i'm currently listening to the haunted mansion theme from Disney parks lmao
_
'when the crypt doors creak and the tombstones quake,
spooks come out for a singing wake,
happy haunts materialise, and begin to vocalise,
grim grinning ghosts come out to socialise'_


----------



## Dinosaurz

ems said:


> I remeber it because my sister is obsessed with it xD



My mum made me watch it and forced me too cause she didn't like scooby doo lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> i'm currently listening to the haunted mansion theme from Disney parks lmao
> _
> 'when the crypt doors creak and the tombstones quake,
> spooks come out for a singing wake,
> happy haunts materialise, and begin to vocalise,
> grim grinning ghosts come out to socialise'_



Hell I'm listening to Beatle juice theme tune.


----------



## cIementine




----------



## sej

Slammint said:


> My mum made me watch it and forced me too cause she didn't like scooby doo lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I'm listening to Beatle juice theme tune.



I used to watch it, I think they used a clown so children wouldn't be scared of clowns lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> I used to watch it, I think they used a clown so children wouldn't be scared of clowns lol



Well it didn't work for me
Plus when they signed it creeped me out


----------



## Jacob

Coach said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the prize for getting the exact number of candies in the jar would be a weird doll?



They said that the weird doll is not going to be released again this year along with the Lantern and scroll.
I think the mystery prize is dark candy because they specifically did not mention it as non returning


----------



## Dinosaurz

Buddy said:


> They said that the weird doll is not going to be released again this year along with the Lantern and scroll.
> I think the mystery prize is dark candy because they specifically did not mention it as non returning



That's not a good prize
Psst I caught someone with a dark candy the other day 
Yesterday I saw it on them, I swear lol


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> That's not a good prize
> Psst I caught someone with a dark candy the other day
> Yesterday I saw it on them, I swear lol



Princess and Brad are the only 2 people ever to have a dark candy,
I know 6 people who have a weird doll (Jake., The pennifer, Zulehan, Aesthetic, trakker, and Sporge)

so the Dark candy is more rare than weird doll


----------



## cIementine

Buddy said:


> Princess and Brad are the only 2 people ever to have a dark candy,
> I know 6 people who have a weird doll (Jake., The pennifer, Zulehan, Aesthetic, trakker, and Sporge)
> 
> so the Dark candy is more rare than weird doll


_
spooky_
I think the dark candy is awesome.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Buddy said:


> Princess and Brad are the only 2 people ever to have a dark candy,
> I know 6 people who have a weird doll (Jake., The pennifer, Zulehan, Aesthetic, trakker, and Sporge)
> 
> so the Dark candy is more rare than weird doll



Is it? But your meant to pass it around or something.
I thought I saw one lol. It was black, and looked like a candy xD


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> Is it? But your meant to pass it around or something.
> I thought I saw one lol. It was black, and looked like a candy xD



Well, the black candies last halloween could be sent around but the mods took them all away. Brad and Princess got to keep theirs even after halloween (they got theirs in 2012 or 2013 i think) and I assume we would be able to keep the dark candy,

Brad and Princess can't send theirs either btw


----------



## Dinosaurz

Buddy said:


> Well, the black candies last halloween could be sent around but the mods took them all away. Brad and Princess got to keep theirs even after halloween (they got theirs in 2012 or 2013 i think) and I assume we would be able to keep the dark candy,
> 
> Brad and Princess can't send theirs either btw


Well I swear I saw Justin had one lol.
Why could they keep theirs?


----------



## Cadbberry

I will be in Spanish during restock....  I am super sad that two restocks have been during class so I have to miss them or can't access it through phone


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cadbberry said:


> I will be in Spanish during restock....  I am super sad that two restocks have been during class so I have to miss them or can't access it through phone



Just bunk off- slammint 2015


----------



## Cadbberry

Slammint said:


> Just bunk off- slammint 2015



Never!!! I don't skip classes or anything but it is just disapointing


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cadbberry said:


> Never!!! I don't skip classes or anything but it is just disapointing



Pfft
Ok fine... I'm a terrible person


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> Well I swear I saw Justin had one lol.
> Why could they keep theirs?



they were the last 2 or something to have them back in halloween 2013 (i think) and but they started taking the 2014 ones away


----------



## Dinosaurz

Buddy said:


> they were the last 2 or something to have them back in halloween 2013 (i think) and but they started taking the 2014 ones away



Oh cool
I wanna get to keep mine


----------



## ZetaFunction

Cadbberry said:


> I will be in Spanish during restock....  I am super sad that two restocks have been during class so I have to miss them or can't access it through phone



Same.  Thank goodness it's an online Spanish class and this web browser supports multiple windows


----------



## Cadbberry

Lucanosa said:


> Same.  Thank goodness it's an online Spanish class and this web browser supports multiple windows



lucky... mine is not so virtual


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can't wait,, hope I get something


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

So why did the mods take almost all the dark candies away?
Was there a glitch or something?
I wasn't around here last year so I'm curious


----------



## sej

I need to have a shower, can I make it? lol


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> I need to have a shower, can I make it? lol



unless your showers take an hour, then yes, you'll make it


----------



## cIementine

i'm getting very excited! bring it on, collectible hoarders.


----------



## Stalfos

I don't wanna sound greedy but I want my 10th Pumpkin Cupcake.



Yeah, ok, that's greedy.


----------



## sej

28 mins left!


----------



## cIementine

Stalfos said:


> I don't wanna sound greedy but I want my 10th Pumpkin Cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, that's greedy.



I think your line-up would suffer without it!


----------



## Jacob

punctuallyAbsent said:


> So why did the mods take almost all the dark candies away?
> Was there a glitch or something?
> I wasn't around here last year so I'm curious



They were just a halloween exclusive collectible, kinda like the Valentines day roses


----------



## xanisha

I'm so excited for the restock! I hope I can get one of each.


----------



## Dinosaurz

shop down


----------



## sej

6 minutes left! Good luck! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean 4 mins, 3 mins now!


----------



## Coach

I got some more candles


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Yesss I got a voodoo doll. :3


----------



## Aesthetic

2 slow


----------



## Zane

Huh the icon actually changed to "sold out" while I was still trying to get the cart to load, that was a unique sort of lag


----------



## sej

I got a cupcake!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Only managed to get candles :/ I was hoping for another doll or cake
At least it's something


----------



## toddishott

my page froze confirming my purchase erggg


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

;_;
I was in the shop on my PC and my phone and neither of them loaded fast enough to snag anything...


----------



## Blondieboo13

Everything except the candle were already sold out by the time my page finally loaded  wow...... Didn't need a candle so I walked out empty handed. XD Better luck tomorrow I suppose x3


----------



## xanisha

I couldn't get anything the lag was too much for my computer to handle T.T


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yay just got a voodoo doll .
Really didn't want to be greedy for you guys so yeah :3.
yw lol


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Managed to get a cupcake in my cart after a lag, but it was too late!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got mine in the second half. Might get more tomorrow.


----------



## toddishott

Got my voodoo dolls yay!


----------



## Lancelot

I got 2 voodoos and cake and a candle #mamaisproud


----------



## Aesthetic

toddishott said:


> Got my voodoo dolls yay!



you're the reason why it sold out so fast (


----------



## Laudine

Uuuhggh finally I managed to grab some more ;-; They added more after 5 minutes, so I'm glad I lurked a bit longer in the shop...


----------



## Sap88

Didn't get anything X.x Were only 30 restocked?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Full candle line-up!
Didn't get a cupcake or doll though XD


----------



## Ichigo.

i had 2 voodoo dolls in my cart from the last one, checked out right away and still didn't get anything. i'm destined to not spend tbt on these things apparently.


----------



## Alienfish

that freaking lag.. o well. there are always more i guess.


----------



## Coach

Lucanosa said:


> Full candle line-up!
> Didn't get a cupcake or doll though XD



Snap!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I only clicked for one doll but couldn't get it :c


----------



## Laudine

Sap88 said:


> Didn't get anything X.x Were only 30 restocked?



About 60 restocked methinks! 30 first, and 30 5 mins after.


----------



## Sap88

Laudine said:


> About 60 restocked methinks! 30 first, and 30 5 mins after.



5 minutes after!I should of waited!


----------



## Stalfos

Aw, shucks~ Lag was too much for my gf:s laptop to handle. T-T


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yeah I waited 5 minutes


----------



## strawberrywine

OMFG I stayed up until 6 am to get this and didn't get anything why is the world so cruel


----------



## Maruchan

There was this (relatively) small announcement line in the shop, above the collectibles tabs,
saying that the 2nd restock will be at 3:05pm (which is 5 mins right after the first one).


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I managed to get more voodoo dolls, but still no cupcake. I'm glad there's another re stock tomorrow, hopefully I will get one then.


----------



## Lancelot

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> OMFG I stayed up until 6 am to get this and didn't get anything why is the world so cruel



Erm why didnt you just set an alarm instead of getting no sleep...


----------



## Sap88

Maruchan said:


> There was this (relatively) small announcement line in the shop, above the collectibles tabs,
> saying that the 2nd restock will be at 3:05pm (which is 5 mins right after the first one).



Didn't see that! Stuff this all XD. Well, I already have a set, so it's ok


----------



## King Dorado

got a doll into my cart, got it into checkout, then i got "loading" for 7 minutes, 7 minutes! before finally got a "not responding error."  no doll in my inventory of course.  should i have just closed right away and re-entered the shop for the 2d wave???


----------



## Vizionari

Whoops, I missed the restock. lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> got a doll into my cart, got it into checkout, then i got "loading" for 7 minutes, 7 minutes! before finally got a "not responding error."  no doll in my inventory of course.  should i have just closed right away and re-entered the shop for the 2d wave???



Yeah probs if its more then a minute


----------



## King Dorado

Slammint said:


> Yeah probs if its more then a minute



i thought it would be maybe like the lag after posts sometimes, where the post isnt showing but it has gone through already into the database...


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> i thought it would be maybe like the lag after posts sometimes, where the post isnt showing but it has gone through already into the database...



open a new tab then


----------



## strawberrywine

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Erm why didnt you just set an alarm instead of getting no sleep...



I literally never wake up with alarms + I'm not alone


----------



## Kristen

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I literally never wake up with alarms + I'm not alone



Yeah, alarms don't wake me up either.


----------



## King Dorado

I think the countdown clock is actually detrimental for the people who don't have the full set yet. Those with multiples are, on average one would think, less likely to lurk for unannounced re-stocks at the risk of completely wasting their time, than are those who still need the complete set.


----------



## Heyden

I hope Voodoo prices drop, my list of people got longer ;')


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> I think the countdown clock is actually detrimental for the people who don't have the full set yet. Those with multiples are, on average one would think, less likely to lurk for unannounced re-stocks at the risk of completely wasting their time, than are those who still need the complete set.



I do lol


----------



## cIementine

I got nothing again. High hopes for tomorrow!


----------



## Dinosaurz

In the last hour i have brought a voodoo doll from the shop, traded it for a swirl. then brought a candle for 200.


----------



## Coach

Haydenn said:


> I hope Voodoo prices drop, my list of people got longer ;')



Did I join it for buying voodoo dolls from you


----------



## Heyden

Coach said:


> Did I join it for buying voodoo dolls from you



voodoo list is highly classified!11!1!!!


----------



## Ichigo.

there's a candy restock


----------



## King Dorado

dang who was selling candles for 200- thats shockingly reasonable...


----------



## Vizionari

I finally got something from the Candy restocks, lmao


----------



## Maruchan

Vizionari said:


> I finally got something from the Candy restocks, lmao



Same here lol. It took me awhile to adjust to seeing an actual, SOLID "Purchase" button there instead of the usual SOLD OUT.


----------



## Sap88

There's still yellow candy left XD


----------



## sej

Sap88 said:


> There's still yellow candy left XD



I don't think they are left aha, there is 50 and 30 was restocked last time.
I think there was a restock but no one knew lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

Coach said:


> Snap!



;D



Haydenn said:


> I hope Voodoo prices drop, my list of people got longer ;')



Me too, I'm gonna have to buy a couple more if I don't get anymore tomorrow



Sap88 said:


> There's still yellow candy left XD



Can confirm!


----------



## Cadbberry

I missed that spellectibles restock....dang...


----------



## DerwinLV

pumpkins said:


> I got nothing again. High hopes for tomorrow!



Me neither. Some people get 10 collectables (and using them for cashing) but most people get zero. I think there should be a limit of 1 collectable per person. 

Will there be a restock tomorrow again? How late (EST)?


----------



## Heyden

DerwinLV said:


> Me neither. Some people get 10 collectables (and using them for cashing) but most people get zero. I think there should be a limit of 1 collectable per person.
> 
> Will there be a restock tomorrow again? How late (EST)?



There was a limit for the first two restocks
and there probably will be a restock, time not confirmed yet


----------



## Zulehan

Ah, yeah, got one yellow candy. ლ(ಠ_ಠლ)


----------



## DerwinLV

Haydenn said:


> There was a limit for the first two restocks
> and there probably will be a restock, time not confirmed yet



Are restocks announced? And if that's case, where are they announced?


----------



## Cadbberry

DerwinLV said:


> Are restocks announced? And if that's case, where are they announced?



They sometimes put a timer up or a random restock


----------



## DerwinLV

Cadbberry said:


> They sometimes put a timer up or a random restock



And the random restocks are those at really random times or more often in the morning (EST) or evening or whatever?


----------



## Skyfall

DerwinLV said:


> And the random restocks are those at really random times or more often in the morning (EST) or evening or whatever?



It's been truly random, as far as I can tell, I think to give all time zones a fair shot.


----------



## Toot

I just love how I'm always right. >:3 

All you guys needed to do was a wait for the hype to die down a bit. Prices for these collectibles are actually looking reasonable.


----------



## skarmoury

Why do they always restock when I'm asleep.  Why.


----------



## Cadbberry

skarmoury said:


> Why do they always restock when I'm asleep.  Why.



or when i am at school


----------



## skarmoury

What time did they restock, btw? Because my timezone is the complete opposite of EST (i.e. it's 2 AM here when it's 2 PM EST, that's why I keep missing the restocks.)


----------



## Skyfall

Toot said:


> I just love how I'm always right. >:3
> 
> All you guys needed to do was a wait for the hype to die down a bit. Prices for these collectibles are actually looking reasonable.



I agree, the prices have come down from the first day, for sure.  (Remember the 2,500 BTB cupcakes?!?)

Because of the Guide, I actually read every single freakin' buy and sell thread as well as all the updates and report backs, and the pattern becomes clear: there's 3, maybe 5-7 people who are driving the upward end of prices right now.  Once they are collecting their 5 or 10 or whatever they want for their line-up, and exit out, it will be interesting to see what happens to the market.  

For those of you hoarding in hopes of profiteering (and there is nothing wrong with that!), just remember there are just a handful of people who have more than 10,000 BTB's in their bank account.  From this point onward, you are chasing a shrinking number of people who can buy at high prices.  

(Sorry to be a downer, I just see a few newer collectors who are hoarding like crazy thinking it's guaranteed profits, and unfortunately, that's not how the market will treat you.)


----------



## Toot

Just made a contest riddle that I think no one here will ever get. Lol.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Guys I just brought a blue ballon for 250tbt omg I can't speak xD


----------



## Kristen

Slammint said:


> Guys I just brought a blue ballon for 250tbt omg I can't speak xD



Oh my god?!


----------



## Dinosaurz

stargate said:


> Oh my god?!



What could I say
A bit of charm always works


----------



## Kristen

Slammint said:


> What could I say
> A bit of charm always works



You're so lucky...


----------



## Aesthetic

Slammint said:


> What could I say
> A bit of charm always works



good for u


----------



## Dinosaurz

stargate said:


> You're so lucky...



Ikr but I had to sacrifice my spare candle


----------



## Kristen

Slammint said:


> Ikr but I had to sacrifice my spare candle



I saw what you did......


----------



## Dinosaurz

stargate said:


> I saw what you did......



Stalker o.o


----------



## Kristen

Slammint said:


> Stalker o.o





I actually went to see if they sold anything and I saw it lmao


----------



## Sap88

I want 2 cupcakes, 1 candle and 1 voodoo doll, but my wallet is disagreeing. Also, we better start talking in the restocks thread instead of this XD. So I'm gonna copy and paste this to that thread.


----------



## Kristen

okay but for real when are cakes going to be restocked


----------



## lizardon

Slammint said:


> Guys I just brought a blue ballon for 250tbt omg I can't speak xD



for 250TBT??? what??


----------



## Dinosaurz

lizardon said:


> for 250TBT??? what??



True story


----------



## Cadbberry

lizardon said:


> for 250TBT??? what??



seller didn't care but that is such a rare low price XD


----------



## lizardon

Slammint said:


> True story



your so lucky


----------



## Justin

[12:19:59] <Jubs_> i think i have gone off the rails
[12:20:05] <Jubs_> planning to restock ___ of each item
[12:20:08] <~Jer> wow lol
[12:20:26] <Jubs_> its gonna be gud
[12:20:41] <Jubs_> im crashing that market price TO THE GROUND
[12:21:07] <~Jer> you make such a great socialist !!
[12:21:13] <Jubs_> THANK YOU!


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> [12:19:59] <Jubs_> i think i have gone off the rails
> [12:20:05] <Jubs_> planning to restock ___ of each item
> [12:20:08] <~Jer> wow lol
> [12:20:26] <Jubs_> its gonna be gud
> [12:20:41] <Jubs_> im crashing that market price TO THE GROUND
> [12:21:07] <~Jer> you make such a great socialist !!
> [12:21:13] <Jubs_> THANK YOU!



OHHHHHHHH SHIZNIPPSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> [12:19:59] <Jubs_> i think i have gone off the rails
> [12:20:05] <Jubs_> planning to restock ___ of each item
> [12:20:08] <~Jer> wow lol
> [12:20:26] <Jubs_> its gonna be gud
> [12:20:41] <Jubs_> im crashing that market price TO THE GROUND
> [12:21:07] <~Jer> you make such a great socialist !!
> [12:21:13] <Jubs_> THANK YOU!



RIP thanks now I can't overprice lol


----------



## Heyden

Justin said:


> [12:19:59] <Jubs_> i think i have gone off the rails
> [12:20:05] <Jubs_> planning to restock ___ of each item
> [12:20:08] <~Jer> wow lol
> [12:20:26] <Jubs_> its gonna be gud
> [12:20:41] <Jubs_> im crashing that market price TO THE GROUND
> [12:21:07] <~Jer> you make such a great socialist !!
> [12:21:13] <Jubs_> THANK YOU!


more dolls for me!


----------



## Blizzard

Finally, some good news!!  Wonder how bad lag will be!


----------



## roseflower

More cupcakes for everyone<3


----------



## Cadbberry

Blizzard said:


> Finally, some good news!!  Wonder how bad lag will be!



Kick allll guests so just tbt members


----------



## Heyden

Wait, what if its a trick


----------



## Dinosaurz

I shall cry that they won't be rare anymore
I traded my Popsicle for candle and voodoo doll before lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> Wait, what if its a trick



OO TRICK OR TREAT


----------



## EloquentElixir

Whens the next restock?​


----------



## Dinosaurz

EloquentElixir said:


> Whens the next restock?​



30 minutes


----------



## Cadbberry

Slammint said:


> 20 minutes



30 minutes


----------



## matt

Cadbberry said:


> 30 minutes



29 minutes


----------



## Cadbberry

matt said:


> 29 minutes



28 minutes


----------



## EloquentElixir

Thanks you​


----------



## Hermione Granger

Slammint said:


> I shall cry that they won't be rare anymore
> I traded my Popsicle for candle and voodoo doll before lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OO TRICK OR TREAT



I think that if they _do_ become rare, it won't be for at least a few months, next year they'll definitely inflate since it's happened with the popcicles/swirls


----------



## cIementine

i'm super pumped! now's my last chance


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> i'm super pumped! now's my last chance


Or at 2am


----------



## tsantsa

I kinda just want to sit back and watch the restock unfold, but at the same time i want to get more voodoo dolls.


----------



## Dinosaurz

ems said:


> I kinda just want to sit back and watch the restock unfold, but at the same time i want to get more voodoo dolls.



I'm watching cause I is trash and can't afford one


----------



## Hermione Granger

im going ham on this restock. with my luck, i'll end up with none!! :- )))


----------



## tsantsa

Slammint said:


> I'm watching cause I is trash and can't afford one


;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz

ems said:


> ;-;



Unless you give me 60 TBT


----------



## Coach

Slammint said:


> I'm watching cause I is trash and can't afford one



Sell your blue balloon


----------



## cIementine

Slammint said:


> Or at 2am



pshhhhh
i'll be asleep by then lmao
maybe


----------



## sej

Could someone please try out with a pear if when you click purchase just once and then you type in 2 in the amount does it work?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> Could someone please try out with a pear if when you click purchase just once and then you type in 2 in the amount does it work?



I think it works

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Sell your blue balloon



HAHAHAHAHAHAH
so funny


----------



## Hermione Granger

lol what if they pull a yellow house restock amount and only one of each of these collectibles is restocked


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> pshhhhh
> i'll be asleep by then lmao
> maybe


Plz I don't sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> lol what if they pull a yellow house restock amount and only one of each of these collectibles is restocked



Lol I would laugh so much

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg Ems you did too.
Thanks bae <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG FIREWORKS JUST OUTSIDE MY WINDOW SO MAGISTIC


----------



## Blizzard

John Lennon said:


> lol what if they pull a yellow house restock amount and only one of each of these collectibles is restocked



I have NEVER hit a letter/house restock.


----------



## tsantsa

Blizzard said:


> I have NEVER hit a letter/house restock.



I had a yellow house once apon a time.

from a restock


----------



## Dinosaurz

Blizzard said:


> I have NEVER hit a letter/house restock.



Has anyone?


----------



## Hermione Granger

Blizzard said:


> I have NEVER hit a letter/house restock.



last time i saw one only ONE yellow house was restocked. one. the other ones probably got like at least 2


----------



## Ichigo.

Sej said:


> Could someone please try out with a pear if when you click purchase just once and then you type in 2 in the amount does it work?



i thought it would work but i tried it with the red candies yesterday and it didn't? i was very confused


----------



## The Hidden Owl

anyone wanna buy a yellow candy or two?? i need a bit of cash

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blizzard said:


> I have NEVER hit a letter/house restock.



I got a few pink houses and a blue one.

I still have the pink ones.


----------



## Coach

I heard Firefox is good for restocks is that true? :/


----------



## Sap88

aleonhart said:


> i thought it would work but i tried it with the red candies yesterday and it didn't? i was very confused



It works, but you type quantity when You check out


----------



## Zane

Slammint said:


> Has anyone?



i did once, I got two teals, two greens, and a pink, but i traded them all, most for way less than their current value. rip
but i realized i was never gonna complete the set so whateva


----------



## cIementine

I remember one last year but everything was gone in seconds. ah well.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Shop down
AND MASSIVE YAY


----------



## Vizionari

Countdown clock is up


----------



## ZetaFunction

Blizzard said:


> I have NEVER hit a letter/house restock.



when the apple was released everyone was frantic over it so I snagged a green and a cyan
otherwise they're super hard to get


----------



## Dinosaurz

Omg my cat is trying to jump out of my window the stupid thing


----------



## tsantsa

Good luck guysss!


----------



## Ichigo.

Sap88 said:


> It works, but you type quantity when You check out



change the numbers right? that's what i did and it didn't work.


----------



## cIementine

thanks! i'm really hoping to get one of each at least.


----------



## sej

Could some one please buy my 3 pears at 20 tbt each?


----------



## ZetaFunction

aleonhart said:


> change the numbers right? that's what i did and it didn't work.



I did that for a candy restock, and only got one, but for both spellectable restocks I keep getting extra candles so idk it's hit and miss


----------



## matt

Coach said:


> I heard Firefox is good for restocks is that true? :/



Still pretty slow like most I use Firefox


----------



## cIementine

is google chrome good?


----------



## matt

They're all pretty much the same its the server that's slow when dealing with all the requests it won't make much different


----------



## Ichigo.

Lucanosa said:


> I did that for a candy restock, and only got one, but for both spellectable restocks I keep getting extra candles so idk it's hit and miss



yeahhh i tried a couple times for the candy restock and would keep getting one each time. wish it was a bit more consistent


----------



## cIementine

that makes more sense lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

aleonhart said:


> yeahhh i tried a couple times for the candy restock and would keep getting one each time. wish it was a bit more consistent



same.  the shop in general is corrupted/glitchy considering i got a double full set of spellectables during their release when it was set to unique.  i guess it's just luck and best wi-fi?


----------



## tsantsa

r.i.p me


----------



## Dinosaurz

LOL 150


----------



## sej

I got what I waaaannted!


----------



## Vizionari

I had enough time to take two trips so I could get another pumpkin cupcake and an ancient candle c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

also rip my bells T.T


----------



## cIementine

I got one candle. a single bloody candle.
i'll enjoy it i guess lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

I only had enough for a voodoo doll lol


----------



## Cadbberry

I go cupcakes and now I am poor


----------



## Kristen

I ACCIDENTALLY DOUBLE PURCHASED ALL OF THEM NOW I'M BROKE


----------



## matt

That was a whoppa!


----------



## Katelyn

I was _finally_ able to get some collectibles from a restock :'D


----------



## Hermione Granger

candles are officially the least popular collectible seeing as how i returned to the shop despite the lag and there was _still_ candles left (the pumpkin cupcake sold out fast tho)


----------



## Aesthetic

thank god i got some so i didnt have to pay like 800tbt bells for some like a loser


----------



## toddishott

I got 5 cupcakes and a couple more voodoo dolls. whooooo go restock


----------



## Lancelot

I got 1 cake, 1 candle and 3 voodoos


----------



## tsantsa

I did quite bad, but im not bothered ;3


----------



## Heyden

no cake again, f


----------



## Zane

uh wow kudos to anyone who got that to load, it wasn't even pretending it was gonna work for me this time. lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

woah i got 3 cakes and 3 dolls
rip my bells


----------



## Ichigo.

yayyy i got the halloween lineup i wanted. I'M OUT


----------



## cIementine

2 candles.
looks like i'm staying up til two.


----------



## Cadbberry

You have another tonight


----------



## pandapples

Is the restock at 10pm EST gonna be the last one?


----------



## Justin

'Spell'ectibles for all! Hope everyone's satisfied. We've still got round 2 later tonight if you crave more for some reason.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Cadbberry said:


> I go cupcakes and now I am poor



cri

i only got two


----------



## Hermione Granger

this was a pretty fair restock. i mean, i refreshed a couple of times throughout the lag and there were still candles and dolls left. so kudos for the 200 restock, and i hope others have luck in the next one


----------



## matt

Yes im satisfied Justin thankyou kind sir!


----------



## Hermione Granger

at least a lot of us can agree we're broke


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> We've still got round 2 later tonight if you crave more for some reason.



u know we do


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Got two candles and a woodoo doll this time, though I couldn't get a cupcake. Given I didn't get anything in any of the previous restocks though, I guess that's a massive improvement


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yep Broke!


----------



## ZetaFunction

John Lennon said:


> at least a lot of us can agree we're broke



we're gonna look back at the day of the great TBT deficit in a year or two


----------



## Ruto

I just happened to check the forums on my phone and found there was a restock. Somehow I got a candle while using safari haha.


----------



## Blondieboo13

Lol I managed to get ONE voodoo doll. XD It was the last I am missing so I'm happy but was hoping for atleast one more cupcake ;_;


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Did I seriously just BARELY miss a restock
Ugh >>


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

At least I managed to get a cupcake this time. The past 3 restocks I didn't get one and I was starting to think I never would. So I'm quite happy now!


----------



## matt

Ive literally got 50 bells on my account left


----------



## Hermione Granger

The Hidden Owl said:


> cri
> 
> i only got two



that's two more than others. lucky!


----------



## Heyden

there was 110 candles when the pumpkin cakes sold out............
and like 50 voodoos

WTF i got a cake without realising!


----------



## cIementine

hoping to get 2 cupcakes later if i'm up.


----------



## Dinosaurz

When I got there everything was there, 123 of cupcakes and 13-something of voodoo dolls.
I need a cupcake to complete my lineup ARHG


----------



## Hermione Granger

Lucanosa said:


> we're gonna look back at the day of the great TBT deficit in a year or two



the great legend of the spell-ectable crusade


----------



## f11

ugh....missed it again


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> there was 110 candles when the pumpkin cakes sold out............
> and like 50 voodoos
> 
> WTF i got a cake without realising!



I'll trade you a voodoo doll for it :3


----------



## Sap88

Only got a voodoo doll ;-;. Fo you think there is gonna be another restock?


----------



## matt

I guess I wont need 2am restock after all hahaha


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


> Only got a voodoo doll ;-;. Fo you think there is gonna be another redtick?



1pm Sydney/Melbourne time :3


----------



## Blizzard

Prices need to drop.  
Cupcakes 302 to 452
Candle 301 to 452
Doll 300 to 452


----------



## Sap88

Haydenn said:


> 1pm Sydney/Melbourne time :3



Yes!! Perfect time


----------



## Dinosaurz

Blizzard said:


> Prices need to drop.
> Cupcakes 302 to 452
> Candle 301 to 452
> Doll 300 to 452



Idc I'm just thankful its even


----------



## Blizzard

Slammint said:


> Idc I'm just thankful its even



True.  Puts all of them on an even playing field.


----------



## lazuli

am i spooky now


----------



## sej

Idk what to do with my cupcakes do I trade them for art or do I sell? What do I do?


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> Idk what to do with my cupcakes do I trade them for art or do I sell? What do I do?



uh, you give them to me <3


----------



## sej

Haydenn said:


> uh, you give them to me <3



Nice try xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> Nice try xD



How many do you have?


----------



## sej

Slammint said:


> How many do you have?



4, 2 in my line up and 2 hidden


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> 4, 2 in my line up and 2 hidden



You could trade them all for a swirl of mine


----------



## sej

Slammint said:


> You could trade them all for a swirl of mine



No thanks, but thanks for the offer


----------



## roseflower

The cupcake is always sold out so fast and the shop lags so bad T.T 
No cupcake again.
Edit: The 2 cupcakes I have are from the "unique restock" of the first day, 
and from a trade with ems<3


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Nooooo I missed another restockkk ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

I cant afford restock 2 dang


----------



## happymayor

Will there be a 2015 November birthstone?


----------



## matt

Cadbberry said:


> I cant afford restock 2 dang



Me neither :-(


----------



## Zane

good ya'll stay broke so i can get stuff in the second restock


----------



## Cadbberry

Zane said:


> good ya'll stay broke so i can get stuff in the second restock



Heyyyyy >:T


----------



## Heyden

I probably can't make the 1pm/2nd restock, ill probably still be at the mall, unless I use my mums phone because my phone is super slow ugh
I want more cake
maybe more dolls

and yeah, everyone pls stay broke <3


----------



## strawberrywine

When is restock 2?


----------



## Heyden

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> When is restock 2?



1pm my time, 10am your time


----------



## ZetaFunction

John Lennon said:


> the great legend of the spell-ectable crusade



we'll have something to tell our kids when they join tbt



Zane said:


> good ya'll stay broke so i can get stuff in the second restock



If I post enough I can get another voodoo doll c:<


----------



## strawberrywine

Haydenn said:


> 1pm my time, 10am your time



yasss ok thanks


----------



## Cadbberry

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> yasss ok thanks



Your sig is tripping me up


----------



## f11

does anyone know what time restock 2 will be in pst?


----------



## Cadbberry

Crys said:


> does anyone know what time restock 2 will be in pst?



7pm our time


----------



## Witch

How many hours from this post by second restock?


----------



## Witch

Arg... bad connection and double post, sorry


----------



## Heyden

Is anyone going for candles in the next restock?


----------



## strawberrywine

Haydenn said:


> Is anyone going for candles in the next restock?



I'll buy every candle


----------



## lazuli

AM I COOL NOW ? (yes)


----------



## Skyfall

Wow, just got back on... 302 to 452 or something like that?  Jubs wasn't kidding about flooding the market!  I'll need a little time to see what's going on and update guide.


----------



## SharJoY

Witch said:


> Arg... bad connection and double post, sorry



It would be about 4 hours and 44 minutes from your post time of 5:16


----------



## Skyfall

Misti said:


> It would be about 4 hours and 44 minutes from your post time of 5:16



Right.  So right now, it's 2:45 p.m. my time.  Restock is 7:00 p.m. my time.  4 hours, 15 minutes from right now (this post) is when it's happening, I believe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a separate note, I did a quick search.  Not the brisk selling I thought it would be!  I guess everyone's holding until after the second restock.  Good thing too because I'm going trick or treating around that time and won't be on until way, way later to update prices.  

Guys, just want to remind everyone that the "Guide" reflects the market, does not predict it.  So, the range that's there right now are what they sold for this morning and last night, but it will be *behind* the prices of tonight.  Especially since I won't be on until later tonight to see what's happened after second restock and to update.  

So if you are selling or buying in a few hours, be sure to scan the pages to see what the market is doing right now instead of blindly following the guide ranges.  Or, at least, read the last few pages of people reporting in prices to see what other people are buying and selling at to decide what to do.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

So what time is the restock going to be in CST?
9:00, right..?


----------



## roseflower

Red and yellow candy restock!!!


----------



## KeAi

roseflower said:


> Red and yellow candy restock!!!



thanks! i managed to get 3 reds and 2 yellows


----------



## roseflower

KeAi said:


> thanks! i managed to get 3 reds and 2 yellows



You?re welcome, enjoy your halloween candy


----------



## Shimmer

There are still yellow candies available! 
I would buy them but I have enough ahaha.


----------



## Dinosaurz

oopsy daisy i need a cupcakie


my lineup will never be complete without one *criez


----------



## Cadbberry

Slammint said:


> oopsy daisy i need a cupcakie
> 
> 
> my lineup will never be complete without one *criez



But there is one right there *points at your collectables*


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cadbberry said:


> But there is one right there *points at your collectables*



i need another one after me second voodoo doll


----------



## Cadbberry

Slammint said:


> i need another one after me second voodoo doll



Ahhhh I see


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cadbberry said:


> Ahhhh I see



yep, can i has one of yours


----------



## roseflower

Aww one lonely yellow candy left in the shop ;v;


----------



## Cadbberry

Slammint said:


> yep, can i has one of yours



nevverrr

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Aww one lonely yellow candy left in the shop ;v;



I bought him.... now I got 10 tbt to my name


----------



## roseflower

Cadbberry said:


> nevverrr
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I bought him.... now I got 10 tbt to my name



Yay thank you, I?m sure it?s a happy yellow candy<3


----------



## Cadbberry

roseflower said:


> Yay thank you, I?m sure it?s a happy yellow candy<3



He is in my inventory  yay


----------



## roseflower

Cadbberry said:


> He is in my inventory  yay



Candy is love, candy is live<3 Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## Cadbberry

roseflower said:


> Candy is love, candy is live<3 Happy Halloween everyone



Yay Happy Halloween


----------



## Fantasyrick

when is the next restock? it's in 30minutes right?


----------



## Sap88

Yep


----------



## Fantasyrick

better get ready *goes to shop and waits* xD


----------



## Ichigo.

i almost decided to get a cupcake. got one in my cart and everything but i decided against it. picked up some new ways to go about the next restock though (for whatever collectible it may be)


----------



## Dinosaurz

GOT EM MY LIFE IS COMPLETE
190 of each restocked!! Ohh


----------



## Aesthetic

cool im satisfied


----------



## boujee

now for christmas stuff


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I GOT A -BEEP- CANDLE FOR -BEEPS- SAKE !!!!! I JUST GOT HOME AND SAW THE 30 SECONDS BEFORE RESTOCK AND I GOT IT OMG THANK YOU JUSTIN ;W;


----------



## Zane

Thanks for the satanic audio, it really set the mood.

Gonna savour these cupcakes for a minute before I send these babies off. <3


----------



## Frances-Simoun

OH MY GOD I HAVE TWOOOOO !!! GLITCH? ZOMG


----------



## tearypastel

i got a cupcake !! hells yeah !!
that demon music though oh my god


----------



## KeAi

omfg ;_; my tbt is almost gone lmao


----------



## Katelyn

Managed to nab 3 cupcakes and a voodoo doll ◕ᴥ◕


----------



## Dinosaurz

I love my restock mm yeah I do
I got my lineup done and it's ALL SORTED


----------



## Coach

I invested in a lot of extras - I hope it'll pay off eventually xD


----------



## Sap88

I'm broke now XD. Managed to snag 1 of each though  + Plus extra voodoos


----------



## Blondieboo13

Wow, I got accidentally really lucky and got a lot more cupcakes then I meant to buy.


----------



## Ayaya

Little love for the candles so I will love them myself


----------



## Coach

Red candy restock


----------



## Kristen

Blondieboo13 said:


> Wow, I got accidentally really lucky and got a lot more cupcakes then I meant to buy.



Same happened to me last restock so I gave some away lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

Red candy! But I don't have enough lol


----------



## Heyden

*giggles*
got more than i should  oops


----------



## Sap88

That was one heck of a restock!


----------



## lazuli

Hey...If you have extra cupcakes.....You should.....Give them to me............


----------



## Sap88

Mettaton said:


> Hey...If you have extra cupcakes.....You should.....Give them to me............



Of course! It's not like you have ANY cupcakes at all right??


----------



## Blizzard

red candies still showing


----------



## Sap88

Blizzard said:


> red candies still showing



^This is true, just saw it ...But I'm broke


----------



## KeAi

was this the last restock?


----------



## roseflower

I?m selling a voodoo doll to help me with my birthstone collection I spent my TBT for the cupcakes c:


----------



## Coach

KeAi said:


> was this the last restock?



The last one that we have been told about, yes. 650 seems like a good ending number.


----------



## Blizzard

KeAi said:


> was this the last restock?



I hope so.  Was hoping for some blue candy even though it was said there would be none.  Love your lineup!


----------



## Vizionari

Too bad I was out for this last restock, really wanted another cupcake  Congrats to everyone who got what they wanted


----------



## Zane

hope to fight with u all next halloween


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm happy it's over
NOW JUST TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED TO KATIE </3


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I finally got my cupcakes. I hope everyone else at least got something they wanted. Bye bye restocks, its been fun!


----------



## KeAi

Blizzard said:


> I hope so.  Was hoping for some blue candy even though it was said there would be none.  Love your lineup!



Ah, okay! thanks ^^


----------



## lazuli

Sap88 said:


> Of course! It's not like you have ANY cupcakes at all right??



15 CUPCAKES IS NOT ENOUGH ? i demand more

E:
someone tell me what is the deal with popsicles and cakes, why are they so expensive and why doesn't anyone want my 2k14 red candies


----------



## lizardon

runout all my TBT..


----------



## Kristen

lizardon said:


> runout all my TBT..



me too
almost


----------



## Dinosaurz

I was asleep but did anything else happen in the woods?
It just seems really crap lol


----------



## Lancelot

I got my lineup


----------



## Heyden

Slammint said:


> I was asleep but did anything else happen in the woods?
> It just seems really crap lol



It'll be back on the 13th of this month (13th of Friday!!!)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> It'll be back on the 13th of this month (13th of Friday!!!)



So is that it? XD no closure on Katie
Wow that is the worse Halloween every lol


----------



## Heyden

Slammint said:


> So is that it? XD no closure on Katie
> Wow that is the worse Halloween every lol



*the only


----------



## Vizionari

lizardon said:


> runout all my TBT..



I had over 1k bells, now I only have about 400 left ;;


----------



## lazuli

i have no regrets i have a lot of regrets, actually.


----------



## Cadbberry

I missed the last restock </3


----------



## uwuzumakii

At least you got stuff... I didn't get anything from the store!


----------



## Dinosaurz

BluePikachu47 said:


> At least you got stuff... I didn't get anything from the store!



Did you try?


----------



## lizardon

I don't have any TBT for the restock..


----------



## Cadbberry

lizardon said:


> I don't have any TBT for the restock..



I dont think there is a restock for the closing ceremony, is there?


----------



## lizardon

Cadbberry said:


> I dont think there is a restock for the closing ceremony, is there?



since i don't have any TBT, so I don't have to know if there is a restock..


----------



## Toot

lizardon said:


> since i don't have any TBT, so I don't have to know if there is a restock..



Lol what does you having BTB have to do with it? X3


----------



## lizardon

Toot said:


> Lol what does you having BTB have to do with it? X3



Do you mean what I want to do if I have TBT?
Get some collectibles...


----------



## PeeBraiin

To be honest, I'm kind of happy prices went down
Mostly because I was too broke to pay 1.5k for a cupcake


----------



## Vizionari

Universaljellyfish said:


> To be honest, I'm kind of happy prices went down
> Mostly because I was too broke to pay 1.5k for a cupcake



I'm too broke for one, too xD It'd be really nice for 1 more cupcake so I could have a full row, oh well.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Cadbberry said:


> I dont think there is a restock for the closing ceremony, is there?



Plain restock, nah. They're probably gonna go back to few random restocks or just wait for an event to announce a restock.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Vizionari said:


> I'm too broke for one, too xD It'd be really nice for 1 more cupcake so I could have a full row, oh well.



I Feel your pain cx 
I'm so happy I got the lineup I wanted though <3


----------



## f11

i got 2 extra pumpkin cakes...


----------



## King Dorado

my guess is they aint never gonna be a restock of the 2015 spellectibles; supports making so many available on Saturday.

one thing i like in the aftermath-- almost everyone is as tbt broke as i am now!


----------



## cIementine

King Dad said:


> my guess is they aint never gonna be a restock of the 2015 spellectibles; supports making so many available on Saturday.
> 
> one thing i like in the aftermath-- almost everyone is as tbt broke as i am now!



they won't restock them again, since it's no longer Halloween. we did get a generous amount of restocks, though.


----------



## King Dorado

what about the ice creams and popsicles from tbt beach party 2014--   were those only offered during that event, or have they been re-stocked since then???


----------



## pandapples

King Dad said:


> what about the ice creams and popsicles from tbt beach party 2014--   were those only offered during that event, or have they been re-stocked since then???



Those were not restocked in 2015


----------



## Vizionari

King Dad said:


> what about the ice creams and popsicles from tbt beach party 2014--   were those only offered during that event, or have they been re-stocked since then???



They were only restocked for the event.


----------



## oiwa

Where did people get the Happy Home Designer Collectibles? I haven't been on the forums in a month or two


----------



## Dinosaurz

oiwa said:


> Where did people get the Happy Home Designer Collectibles? I haven't been on the forums in a month or two



About a month ago end of September/early October.
There non giftable now

There were in the shop


----------



## Toot

I have a question. Why are people so fixated on a collectible's purchase/trade date? I mean... It's the same collectible. Does the date make it vintage or something?


----------



## Sap88

Toot said:


> I have a question. Why are people so fixated on a collectible's purchase/trade date? I mean... It's the same collectible. Does the date make it vintage or something?



No, it's for lineups, from newest(left side) to oldest(right side)


----------



## pandapples

Toot said:


> I have a question. Why are people so fixated on a collectible's purchase/trade date? I mean... It's the same collectible. Does the date make it vintage or something?



Because collectibles are shown by date of purchase, so if people want a certain line-up they'd need a certain date to go between the collectibles

this is the 3rd time I've tried to answer a question of yours i rly hope i didn't misinterpret again lol


----------



## Toot

Sap88 said:


> No, it's for lineups, from newest(left side) to oldest(right side)



That's pretty dumb in my opinion.

It's not like anyone is paying attention to when you got it... owai

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> Because collectibles are shown by date of purchase, so if people want a certain line-up they'd need a certain date to go between the collectibles
> 
> this is the 3rd time I've tried to answer a question of yours i rly hope i didn't misinterpret again lol



Oooooh okay.

Now that makes so much more sense. Lol.


----------



## King Dorado

you cannot put them in any order you desire, the forum displays them from newest to oldest (left to right).


----------



## Toot

Which do you guys think is more popular? The Cupcake or the Doll?

Gonna give the cupcake when I get off of work tonight btw.


----------



## Cadbberry

Toot said:


> Which do you guys think is more popular? The Cupcake or the Doll?
> 
> Gonna give the cupcake when I get off of work tonight btw.



Cupcake is considered cuter but no one wants to rid of the dolls


----------



## Toot

Oh so the doll is that one item that no one really wants, but is too popular to give away. Cool.


----------



## Cadbberry

Toot said:


> Oh so the doll is that one item that no one really wants, but is too popular to give away. Cool.



I want them </3


----------



## Hermione Granger

Cadbberry said:


> Cupcake is considered cuter but no one wants to rid of the dolls



Statistically, the cupcake is popular. But I personally think the doll is the cutest of them all <3 (That's why I made it my goal to have a bunch to fill up my lineup)


----------



## Toot

Why are the cakes so pricey? They only just sold out. There are over 4k of them floating around. 

Lol idk... I'm just being curious. They should be over 200 in my opinion.


----------



## Toot

Why are the cakes so pricey? They only just sold out. There are over 4k of them floating around. 

Lol idk... I'm just being curious. They should be over 200 in my opinion.


----------



## p e p p e r

Toot said:


> Why are the cakes so pricey? They only just sold out. There are over 4k of them floating around.
> 
> Lol idk... I'm just being curious. They should be over 200 in my opinion.



Most of the 4K cakes are probably with inactive users though...


----------



## Skyfall

I agree, it seems with so many, it shouldnt be so expensive, but people are holding onto them.  

Also, pepper is also right, many of the users are no longer here so not all 4000 or whatever is in actual circulation.

Dark candy, looking awesome, pepper!


----------



## Cadbberry

p e p p e r said:


> Most of the 4K cakes are probably with inactive users though...



So jelly of your candy </3 and it was due to team cake and selling out so then the prices never lowered


----------



## Ayaya

Only December left till I have all the birthstones


----------



## Sap88

Uh, did cakes restock while I was at rowing? ;-;


----------



## Toot

p e p p e r said:


> Most of the 4K cakes are probably with inactive users though...



Aww... Wish I had the Dark Candy. That's the only collectible I actually want. Lol.


----------



## Halloqueen

Just out of curiosity, when were those Pokeball collectibles released? They seem to go for a lot.


----------



## Zane

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Just out of curiosity, when were those Pokeball collectibles released? They seem to go for a lot.



They were originally released in 2013 to celebrate X/Y and then there was a raffle for them in 2014 for OR/AS, but there was only some crazy small amount of winners for that, like ten or smth I forget.


----------



## Cadbberry

Zane said:


> They were originally released in 2013 to celebrate X/Y and then there was a raffle for them in 2014 for OR/AS, but there was only some crazy small amount of winners for that, like ten or smth I forget.



I want one so terribly badly


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> I want one so terribly badly



Sameee ;;


----------



## Ayaya

I hope they consider releasing more pokeball to celebrate the release of Pokemon Go


----------



## Sap88

Agreed on all the posts on this page. TBH, I am only getting TBT for that one collectible ;-;. I do hope more are released though! I think they should release it for a new main series game, rather than pokemon go ^^


----------



## Jacob

Bros I was selling one a couple days ago but no one wanted to buy ;(

I only have one left, but if they rerelease them, I will be sure to buy 2 or 3 more pokeballs


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Buddy said:


> Bros I was selling one a couple days ago but no one wanted to buy ;(
> 
> I only have one left, but if they rerelease them, I will be sure to buy 2 or 3 more pokeballs



-looks at your sidebar-
What do you even do with that much tbt..?
And for that matter how did you even get that much?
Teach me your secrets...


----------



## King Dorado

punctuallyAbsent said:


> -looks at your sidebar-
> What do you even do with that much tbt..?
> And for that matter how did you even get that much?
> Teach me your secrets...



yes, i was thinking this as well.  what's your secret, Buddy, i've never seen you selling anything except collectibles.  do you sell on the art forums or the villager forums?  or did you just start out by purchasing pears and oranges low, selling high, re-investing into cherry and apple, and slowly building your nest egg that way??  or did you just compose bell-earning posts night and day??


----------



## Jacob

punctuallyAbsent said:


> -looks at your sidebar-
> What do you even do with that much tbt..?
> And for that matter how did you even get that much?
> Teach me your secrets...





King Dad said:


> yes, i was thinking this as well.  what's your secret, Buddy, i've never seen you selling anything except collectibles.  do you sell on the art forums or the villager forums?  or did you just start out by purchasing pears and oranges low, selling high, re-investing into cherry and apple, and slowly building your nest egg that way??  or did you just compose bell-earning posts night and day??



Ok lol here is my story

I used to sell art, yes

If you go through my made threads, you can see exactly everything I have sold and bought. When I first came here I sold flowers and acnl items and make probably around 200 tbt. I held a huge giveaway of like 300 million bells, and used many different ways of entries, including 1tbt - 1 entry or 1 collectible = like 50 entries or something. I got around 500 tbt from that which was exciting for me, as I was really new. For a while after that I just posted a lot around the basement, which eventually got me a ton of friends- around 100. I used the TBT from my giveaway to 5 yellow candies and a bunch of pears and oranges. I then opened my art shop which netted me around 5-6k tbt in like 3 or 4 weeks. I used all that tbt to buy 5 cherrys (they were expensive back then so it drained my tbt quickly). I also bought all the things i needed for acnl and I was like outta tbt. I then had a huge inventory of common collectibles including cherries, pears, oranges, yellow candies, and red candies. I open a thread and sold everything for like 6k.

When I had 6k I started buying Popsicles. I opened a thread and it took a while to get all 5 that I wanted. They started off around 400 tbt. I found out that two other members (Miharu and Lethallulu) were also looking to buy a popsicle. Miharu had a thread like me and Lethallulu had it in her sig. Miharu and I helped eachother find popsicles, but when not a lot of people were selling, we started raising the prices a lot. adding about 100 tbt a day to our offers, Miharu and I were easily paying about 2k for each popsicle when we got all the ones we needed. So basically Miharu and I raised the popsicle prices by 5x and then I suggested the idea of Team Popsicle yada yada. In the midst of getting popsicles, I also collected ice cream swirls. I eventually sold them for about 10k. I began buying rare collectibles, and getting some as gifts from my 100-230 friends that I got from my giveaway a while back.() I sold almost all of my collectibles like last week and netted about 45k.

also, I have 2 copies of acnl so I did some villager selling in the midst of all of that!

*TLDR: I made tbt by Giveaways, Selling art, selling villagers, buying and selling collectibles, and getting generous gifts from friends!*

If y'all want more tips or more thorough explanation or whtvr ill probably b open through PM, so Hmu! <3


----------



## Fantasyrick

i like the cupcakes better tbh but like i think the voodoo dolls one day are gonna be as rare as the weird/creepy dolls so that's why im keeping mine xD


----------



## Heyden

Fantasyrick said:


> i like the cupcakes better tbh but like i think the voodoo dolls one day are gonna be as rare as the weird/creepy dolls so that's why im keeping mine xD



There were like hardly any Weird Dolls and 650 Voodoo Dolls, just because its the same concept doesn't mean it will be as rare..


----------



## Fantasyrick

Haydenn said:


> There were like hardly any Weird Dolls and 650 Voodoo Dolls, just because its the same concept doesn't mean it will be as rare..



it's just my prediction xD and i never said that i mean alot of people want them so as a result they will be sold more. just my opinion xD


----------



## Vizionari

Fantasyrick said:


> i like the cupcakes better tbh but like i think the voodoo dolls one day are gonna be as rare as the weird/creepy dolls so that's why im keeping mine xD



I like all of the Spellectibles, but I agree that I like the cupcake one the most.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Vizionari said:


> I like all of the Spellectibles, but I agree that I like the cupcake one the most.



cupcake ftw! xD


----------



## Heyden

Vizionari said:


> I like all of the Spellectibles, but I agree that I like the cupcake one the most.


I love the Voodoo Dolls, I bought way too many, not gonna tell how much because people will get salty 
mods can see my inventory though oops


----------



## Fantasyrick

Haydenn said:


> I love the Voodoo Dolls, I bought way too many, not gonna tell how much because people will get salty
> mods can see my inventory though oops



same with the cupcakes i bought 10....xD not all from the shop though
im trying to get 5 cupcakes on top
and 5 regular cakes on the bottom
2 more regular cakes to go cx


----------



## King Dorado

think they'll re-stock cake or chocolate cake on Saturday in honor of Bell Tree Founders Day???


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

King Dad said:


> think they'll re-stock cake or chocolate cake on Saturday in honor of Bell Tree Founders Day???



I have no idea ;u;
I would love to be able to snag one chocolate cake, just to say I have one


----------



## Miharu

Haydenn said:


> I love the Voodoo Dolls, I bought way too many, not gonna tell how much because people will get salty
> mods can see my inventory though oops



Omg I'm really curious to how many you have now ahahaha XD


----------



## Justin

Haydenn said:


> I love the Voodoo Dolls, I bought way too many, not gonna tell how much because people will get salty
> mods can see my inventory though oops



I had a look... I'm worried for you.


----------



## Sap88

Justin said:


> I had a look... I'm worried for you.



Oh no.....does he have like 20?


----------



## Zane

justin a snitch


----------



## LethalLulu

Haydenn said:


> I love the Voodoo Dolls, I bought way too many, not gonna tell how much because people will get salty
> mods can see my inventory though oops



Can relate B)
I love hoarding, I can't help it xD


----------



## strawberrywine

Sap88 said:


> Oh no.....does he have like 20?



more


----------



## Sap88

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> more



Oh not, don't tell me has has 25 or 30. OBSESSION MUCH? XD I wish I had 20 pokeballs XD.


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


> Oh not, don't tell me has has 25 or 30. OBSESSION MUCH? XD I wish I had 20 pokeballs XD.



more B)


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> more B)



46


----------



## Sap88

Haydenn said:


> more B)



50. Do you have 50? Now I wonder where your bottomless TBT comes from XD


----------



## strawberrywine

make that 60


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


> 50. Do you have 50? Now I wonder where your bottomless TBT comes from XD



for my TBT, I started off selling villagers (before they became worthless because of hacks) and I racked up a bit of TBT. I managed to grab a few things in a restock and sold my Peach for 4k or something and I started buying collectables and reselling from there. So yeah, my money comes from resalement lmao


----------



## Skyfall

Hi everyone!

My tenure with the "Guide of Past Prices of Collectibles" has been short, only since June!  But after a lot of thought, I have decided to pass the task onto the next person who would like to continue maintaining the guide.  My work schedule has become crazy busy, and while I intend to still be active on TBT, I know that I won't be able to give the attention to the "Guide" as I would need to keep it truly current, for the next few months.  Rather than let the Guide become obsolete from lack of attention, I think it would be best to pass it on while it's still in good shape!

I am posting my resignation in a lot of threads, so if you are interested in taking over, please PM me your interest rather than posting.  I will pick the next person within a day or two, then will work with that person to take over the thread.  

It's been fun tracking prices, and I wish the next person much luck!  One suggestion... I would change the word "Guide" to something different, like "Summary" or "Review" so that people will not follow it too rigidly.  Thanks all!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Skyfall said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My tenure with the "Guide of Past Prices of Collectibles" has been short, only since June!  But after a lot of thought, I have decided to pass the task onto the next person who would like to continue maintaining the guide.  My work schedule has become crazy busy, and while I intend to still be active on TBT, I know that I won't be able to give the attention to the "Guide" as I would need to keep it truly current, for the next few months.  Rather than let the Guide become obsolete from lack of attention, I think it would be best to pass it on while it's still in good shape!
> 
> I am posting my resignation in a lot of threads, so if you are interested in taking over, please PM me your interest rather than posting.  I will pick the next person within a day or two, then will work with that person to take over the thread.
> 
> It's been fun tracking prices, and I wish the next person much luck!  One suggestion... I would change the word "Guide" to something different, like "Summary" or "Review" so that people will not follow it too rigidly.  Thanks all!



Rip


----------



## pandapples

That 15 min notice


----------



## King Dorado

dang- i had an apple in my cart and it lagged out!!  the peaches sold out before i could even click on it.  did manage to get a cherry though...


----------



## pandapples

King Dad said:


> dang- i had an apple in my cart and it lagged out!!  the peaches sold out before i could even click on it.  did manage to get a cherry though...



You also got a chocolate cake! Congrats


----------



## strawberrywine

I had to just hold a in mario kart to get the restock lmao


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Wait, I was actually HERE for the restock and missed out //sobs like a little baby
 Well, I'm not gonna give up on my quest for a peach!


----------



## King Dorado

Bucky Barnes said:


> Wait, I was actually HERE for the restock and missed out //sobs like a little baby
> Well, I'm not gonna give up on my quest for a peach!



peach was sold out as soon as the shop opened, faster than apple or hammer...


----------



## Crash

i literally had a feeling about a restock and checked at 8pm and then at like 8:55 i was like 'hmm, i should check again!!!!' and then was like naH there's never any restocks
i want 2 die​​​


----------



## Dinosaurz

I checked like every 3 seconds


----------



## Skyfall

I totally didn't even know!  The new cake is cute though.  I love it.


----------



## device

I got online like 5 mins before the restock and then saw there was a notice for a restock lol


----------



## Vizionari

I missed the restock, love the new tasty cake though!


----------



## Dinosaurz

device said:


> I got online like 5 mins before the restock and then saw there was a notice for a restock lol slammint you don't need to be obsessed over collectibles, they're just pixels, I used to be just like you



But what else do I do with my life


----------



## piichinu

Slammint said:


> But what else do I do with my life



i wouldnt take advice about life from him


----------



## piske

Vizionari said:


> I missed the restock, love the new tasty cake though!



Heh, I didn't even know what was happening! I just saw the new tasty cakes on a thread and that tipped me off xD They are SO cute! I love them! :>


----------



## gnoixaim

Slammint said:


> But what else do I do with my life



Thank you for quoting the original post, lmao. 

Good grabs on collectibles everyone!


----------



## King Dorado

now i'm tbt broke again...


----------



## Sap88

WHY WHEN I WAS AT ROWING???? ;-;


----------



## matt

Wonder when the next will be


----------



## Sleepi

Love the new tasty cakes ;w; they are super cute! (｡♥‿♥｡)


----------



## sej

New restock at noon for gmt!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> New restock at noon for gmt!



Shh thanks now I can't steal them all


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> New restock at noon for gmt!



do you know what's being restocked? same as yesterday?


----------



## tearypastel

Spoiler: restock at noon for gmt timezone!


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> do you know what's being restocked? same as yesterday?



I think fruit and the cakes


----------



## Dinosaurz

Idk but I hope to use two laptops and a iPad so I can do a Coach

- - - Post Merge - - -

Y'all should be calling me Seniqua


----------



## Justin

I will be mirroring the restock from earlier. Minus the groups that is.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> I will be mirroring the restock from earlier. Minus the groups that is.



OMG YES HAMMERS AND COOL STUFF YAY


----------



## Sap88

Shhhh guys


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm freaking out cause I can't find my laptop charger and I need to be Seniqua or Coach


----------



## Heyden

Wow I wonder when the next restock is.... I'm getting impatient


----------



## sej

I am so excited! I want to get an apple, a chocolate cake and maybe a peach


----------



## strawberrywine

I think the next restock is in two days, but that's just me


----------



## Sap88

Sej said:


> I am so excited! I want to get an apple, a chocolate cake and maybe a peach



Good luck, you may need it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I want a hammer, and a unicorn


----------



## Sap88

Slammint said:


> I want a hammer, and a unicorn





Spoiler



Who doesn't


----------



## Heyden

Slammint said:


> I want a hammer, and a unicorn



I can get you a unicorn, send me 2592 TBT


----------



## sej

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I think the next restock is in two days, but that's just me



Yes of course it will be when it has been announced that they are being restocked in 1 hour and 17 mins


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> I can get you a unicorn, send me 2592 TBT



I don't have that much

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Yes of course it will be when it has been announced that they are being restocked in 1 hour and 17 mins



YOU RUINED IT


----------



## sej

Sap88 said:


> Good luck, you may need it.



Good luck to you to! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> I don't have that much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YOU RUINED IT


Wait umm....

I MEAN THEY ARE NOT BEING RESTOCKED IT HAS BEEN CANCELLED SORRY


----------



## Heyden

I love the new chocolate cake background, its so crisp lol


----------



## sej

30 mins left!


----------



## Sleepi

Sej said:


> 30 mins left!



can't wait owo good luck to everyone in the restock ! ʕ≧ᴥ≦ʔ


----------



## cIementine

good luck everyone!
may the odds be in everyone's collectible favour


----------



## Sap88

Do you prefer new cake bakeground or the old one. i like the old c:


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


> Do you prefer new cake bakeground or the old one. i like the old c:



new one is better, looks like it just came out of an oven lol


----------



## cIementine

Sap88 said:


> Do you prefer new cake bakeground or the old one. i like the old c:



tbh i can't remember what the old one looked like? or the difference.
i think if i see an old one as a reminder i'd see it.


----------



## Heyden

pumpkins said:


> tbh i can't remember what the old one looked like? or the difference.
> i think if i see an old one as a reminder i'd see it.



it was just plain grey i think


----------



## Sleepi

pumpkins said:


> tbh i can't remember what the old one looked like? or the difference.
> i think if i see an old one as a reminder i'd see it.



the tasty cake background is more of a cream colour than the old one which was grey, and the cream colour of the tasty cake background has also been added to the chocolate cake background. 

I personally think it looks lovely o:


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> it was just plain grey i think





Sleepi said:


> the tasty cake background is more of a cream colour than the old one which was grey, and the cream colour of the tasty cake background has also been added to the chocolate cake background.
> 
> I personally think it looks lovely o:



ah, i remember now! 
i definitely think this one looks nicer.


----------



## Sleepi

pumpkins said:


> good luck everyone!
> may the odds be in everyone's collectible favour









haha owo


----------



## Sap88

Sleepi said:


> the tasty cake background is more of a cream colour than the old one which was grey, and the cream colour of the tasty cake background has also been added to the chocolate cake background.
> 
> I personally think it looks lovely o:



I like it, but I'm slow with change I guess x.x But imagine a old/new/old/new/old cake and tasty cake layout!  I love how they are unlimited, will get more!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sap88 said:


> I like it, but I'm slow with change I guess x.x But imagine a old/new/old/new/old cake and tasty cake layout!  I love how they are unlimited, will get more!



You can't do that lol


----------



## Sleepi

Sap88 said:


> I like it, but I'm slow with change I guess x.x But imagine a old/new/old/new/old cake and tasty cake layout!  I love how they are unlimited, will get more!



ahh, it's fine owo it takes some getting used to ! c:
yeah o: that'd be nice! I really want a few chocolate cakes for my lineup ^^


----------



## cIementine

7am, the usual collectible line-up


----------



## Heyden

Sleepi said:


> ahh, it's fine owo it takes some getting used to ! c:
> yeah o: that'd be nice! I really want a few chocolate cakes for my lineup ^^



no theyre all mine!!11!1!1


----------



## Sholee

Darn... i regret selling my chococakes a few days ago. I really like the new bg for it :'(
buy them back? ahahah


----------



## alicerulez

Sholee said:


> Darn... i regret selling my chococakes a few days ago. I really like the new bg for it :'(
> buy them back? ahahah



 im selling some...
-prays for new restock today-


----------



## Sap88

alicerulez said:


> im selling some...
> -prays for new restock today-



Prays for one at 11am AEST (2pm for you)


----------



## alicerulez

Sap88 said:


> Prays for one at 11am AEST (2pm for you)



Nups, its 3pm c:


----------



## Sap88

alicerulez said:


> Nups, its 3pm c:



Oh lol my maths. I though it was 3 hours. Well I wish it was then. OR NOW


----------



## King Dorado

congrats to all the EUrs who got re-stocked stuff this morning.  I slept in and missed it.  Perfect time really i think to help out da Euro members...


----------



## Crash

does anyone know if there's actually going to be another restock...? D:​


----------



## cIementine

Crash said:


> does anyone know if there's actually going to be another restock...? D:​



no, there's not.


----------



## Toot

Crash said:


> does anyone know if there's actually going to be another restock...? D:​



They do a special thing for Thanksgiving/Christmas together I think. Look forward to that. ^_^


----------



## King Dorado

wow- all 3 of the Group re-stocks have sold.  

I know Team Popsicle is now official.  

any rumors on the other 2 new groups??


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> wow- all 3 of the Group re-stocks have sold.
> 
> I know Team Popsicle is now official.
> 
> any rumors on the other 2 new groups??



Yeah, I saw that too.  Well, they have 30 days to form their group, so I guess we will find out, but I am super curious about it too.  I suspect at least one of time is a "high roller". Like Flop always was on the top of the bell list, but I noticed he dropped a lot, so I am thinking he bought one.  Although I dont know what group he will form.  If he even bought, this is pure guess on my part


----------



## Sap88

Skyfall said:


> Yeah, I saw that too.  Well, they have 30 days to form their group, so I guess we will find out, but I am super curious about it too.  I suspect at least one of time is a "high roller". Like Flop always was on the top of the bell list, but I noticed he dropped a lot, so I am thinking he bought one.  Although I dont know what group he will form.  If he even bought, this is pure guess on my part



 I am also very curious. I do think Flop bought it, as he has (I think) around 30k bells less than he had before.


----------



## King Dorado

I would love it if the 2 others were bought by cranky posters who just prefer to not have 2 new groups and have no intention of activating them.  that would be hilarious!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sap88 said:


> I am also very curious. I do think Flop bought it, as he has (I think) around 30k bells less than he had before.



Miharu suggested somebody lent her the bells...


----------



## Sap88

King Dad said:


> I would love it if the 2 others were bought by cranky posters who just prefer to not have 2 new groups and have no intention of activating them.  that would be hilarious!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Miharu suggested somebody lent her the bells...



That wasn't Flop, it was donated by WonderK

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...&#8736;)&#65343;-l-Mini-Update-11-19/page1775


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> I would love it if the 2 others were bought by cranky posters who just prefer to not have 2 new groups and have no intention of activating them.  that would be hilarious!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Miharu suggested somebody lent her the bells...



I believe it was wonderk who gave her the 30,000.  

Yes!  That was would be hilarious if they are never activated, ha, ha.  My other, pure speculation, is that someone bought it to make a gaming group?  I know people coordinate to play games with each other, so maybe it would make it easier for those guys.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sap88 beat me to it!


----------



## Miharu

King Dad said:


> Miharu suggested somebody lent her the bells...



It wasn't Flop! XD Like Sap said, my best friend WonderK lent me his bells! c: He wanted to give them to me, but I told him I can't accept it, so here we are ahahaha!~ XD


----------



## Sap88

Miharu said:


> It wasn't Flop! XD Like Sap said, my best friend WonderK lent me his bells! c: He wanted to give them to me, but I told him I can't accept it, so here we are ahahaha!~ XD



So Miharu is selling her favourite collectible! :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> It wasn't Flop! XD Like Sap said, my best friend WonderK lent me his bells! c: He wanted to give them to me, but I told him I can't accept it, so here we are ahahaha!~ XD



So Miharu is selling her favourite collectible! :O


----------



## Miharu

Sap88 said:


> So Miharu is selling her favourite collectible! :O



Yeah :'D Desperate calls, calls for desperate measures! Hahaha XD Though just selling one of them won't hurt <: I have others I'll be giving away to TP members XD 

and selling to them for a cheap price while hoping to bring down the popsicle prices after this debt is paid off mwuahaha


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have a new aim of getting a Pokeball before the year ends


----------



## Vizionari

Slammint said:


> I have a new aim of getting a Pokeball before the year ends



I probably won't be getting one anytime soon, lol


----------



## matt

Wonder when that EU friendly restock is going to be...
Direct said in the coming days


----------



## Dinosaurz

matt said:


> Wonder when that EU friendly restock is going to be...
> Direct said in the coming days



Have... To.... Ignore ARGH


----------



## Kristen

matt said:


> Wonder when that EU friendly restock is going to be...
> Direct said in the coming days



It's already been said a bunch of times that it already happened


----------



## matt

stargate said:


> It's already been said a bunch of times that it already happened


That's annoying


----------



## spamurai

matt said:


> Wonder when that EU friendly restock is going to be...
> Direct said in the coming days



I missed it too aha.
Need to bring that count-down timer back


----------



## Alienfish

spamurai said:


> I missed it too aha.
> Need to bring that count-down timer back



tbh no, it only gets it more lag cause of sniper, i was fine with posts only. or they could just make like a small banner saying EU restock in 10 or something


----------



## The Hidden Owl

tbh lollipop collectibles 2k16


----------



## Sholee

The Hidden Owl said:


> tbh lollipop collectibles 2k16



been waiting for lollipop collectible since 2013!


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> been waiting for lollipop collectible since 2013!



Was it that long ago? :O


----------



## Kirito

Does anyone know if the date of the collectible affects its value? Because I noticed when a recent restock comes out people are willing to pay a little more for items from that restock than for older collectibles.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kirito said:


> Does anyone know if the date of the collectible affects its value? Because I noticed when a recent restock comes out people are willing to pay a little more for items from that restock than for older collectibles.



Idk, maybe because they have a lineup or something


----------



## Kirito

Slammint said:


> Idk, maybe because they have a lineup or something



That could be it I guess, I just notice people always ask if a certain collectible is new or old


----------



## piichinu

Kirito said:


> Does anyone know if the date of the collectible affects its value? Because I noticed when a recent restock comes out people are willing to pay a little more for items from that restock than for older collectibles.



sometimes older birthstones are more valuable


----------



## Alienfish

StarryWolf said:


> Idk, maybe because they have a lineup or something



yeah if they want a certain lineup.. since you cant switch around other than trading it for a later/newer date.


----------



## Kirito

Does anyone know how many blue candies are out there I wanna know if continued bidding on some auction is worth it


----------



## Heyden

Kirito said:


> Does anyone know how many blue candies are out there I wanna know if continued bidding on some auction is worth it



310
but a lot if members who hold them are inactive as they were also released in 2013/2014
and only 15 were released in 2015


----------



## Kirito

Haydenn said:


> 310
> but a lot if members who hold them are inactive as they were also released in 2013/2014
> and only 15 were released in 2015



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kirito

I wonder why nobody has been wanting to buy toy hammers lately :/


----------



## Sap88

Kirito said:


> I wonder why nobody has been wanting to buy toy hammers lately :/



Too expensive lol. It's all the POKEBALL HYPE


----------



## King Dorado

Kirito said:


> I wonder why nobody has been wanting to buy toy hammers lately :/



everyone is tapped out from the october/november re-stocks and from all the spellectible/chococake/popsicle frenzy.  i know i could only afford double shop price on a hammer right now.


----------



## Zane

Kirito said:


> I wonder why nobody has been wanting to buy toy hammers lately :/



i do i just don't have the $$$


----------



## Sap88

Kirito said:


> I wonder why nobody has been wanting to buy toy hammers lately :/



More serious post. Most people have aleady blown TBT on the restock, aren't interested in hammers ATM, or are saving up for the Christmas event. (That's hopefully coming)


----------



## piske

Sap88 said:


> More serious post. Most people have aleady blown TBT on the restock, aren't interested in hammers ATM, or are saving up for the Christmas event. (That's hopefully coming)



Christmas event?! :O OMG I would love some Christmas collectibles! Too bad I have so little TBT... ;w;


----------



## cIementine

i'm pretty pumped for the Christmas event.
perhaps we'll see a generous amount of restocks.


----------



## piske

pumpkins said:


> i'm pretty pumped for the Christmas event.
> perhaps we'll see a generous amount of restocks.



Was something mentioned in this thread! I have to search through! :O


----------



## Toot

P e o n y said:


> Was something mentioned in this thread! I have to search through! :O



I don't think so... It's something that they do every year.


----------



## King Dorado

I think one of the mods previously said this would be the first year for a Christmas event.  I'm sure it's been mentioned in one of the Belltree Direct threads on the Bulletin Board.


----------



## Zane

Toot said:


> I don't think so... It's something that they do every year.



I dont' remember anything happening for Christmas last year, except that Direct where in the 'restock' section Jeremy wrote smth like "christmas isn't about collectibles" lmao But the fair had just ended so nobody was expecting or asking 4 a christmas thing


----------



## Heyden

CHRISTMAS! We've always wanted to do a Christmas/Holidays focused event, but with the TBT Fair it's never been feasible in terms of too much going on at once. But this year... it's definitely gonna happen! Look forward to that in December most likely.- Bell Tree Fire Festival Closing Ceremony


----------



## Toot

Zane said:


> I dont' remember anything happening for Christmas last year, except that Direct where in the 'restock' section Jeremy wrote smth like "christmas isn't about collectibles" lmao But the fair had just ended so nobody was expecting or asking 4 a christmas thing



Really? It seemed like there was always something happening during Christmas time... Maybe I'm mixing it up with something else.


----------



## piske

Toot said:


> I don't think so... It's something that they do every year.



Ah, ok. Thank you :>


----------



## King Dorado

Jingle's shop is up!!

check out the temporary and temporarily giftable Holiday lights...


----------



## Javocado

I'm really digging these lights


----------



## glow

someone start a petition 4 christmas lights to be all year round ;c


----------



## lizardon

Haven't been here for a little while, seems like there is new collectible


----------



## Vizionari

The lights are beautiful ;;


----------



## Kristen

I love the lights so much!


----------



## Toot

What are the lights for? Anyone know?

I mean... Usually when we get something that vanishes later, it always has some sort of significance during the event thing. Heh.

Just curious.



I was thinking... They said we should gift these lights. What if they're doing some sort of hot potato kind of thing with them. Who ever has the most or who ever sent the most will win something.

Not saying it's a thing, but wouldn't that make a cool concept? Heh


----------



## Vizionari

Toot said:


> What are the lights for? Anyone know?
> 
> I mean... Usually when we get something that vanishes later, it always has some sort of significance during the event thing. Heh.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking... They said we should gift these lights. What if they're doing some sort of hot potato kind of thing with them. Who ever has the most or who ever sent the most will win something.
> 
> Not saying it's a thing, but wouldn't that make a cool concept? Heh


A Christmas lights competition? How cute c: I only have two though


----------



## Zane

the lights look so cool when they're lined up, it's gonna b sad when they disappear. this is almost as bad as the roses


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

This light looks so out of place with my collectibles. Totally not saying that to get 4 more lights


----------



## King Dorado

what usually re-stocks in December??

I spent all my forum bells on holiday lights, so i have a feeling a shop re-stock is on the way...


----------



## Vizionari

King Dad said:


> what usually re-stocks in December??
> 
> I spent all my forum bells on holiday lights, so i have a feeling a shop re-stock is on the way...



Not really anything unless there's a Direct, then all the normal shop items will be restocked. When the TBT Fair was held during the winter, fair items would be stocked.


----------



## Zane

King Dad said:


> what usually re-stocks in December??
> 
> I spent all my forum bells on holiday lights, so i have a feeling a shop re-stock is on the way...



nothing


Jeremy said:


> Remember, that the Christmas holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles! Try to think about others before yourself because you will find that your heart will be filled with joy instead of a constant longing for what you don't have or what you have yet to achieve in this world. The rewards from giving last much longer than what you get from receiving. That's our Christmas message from us to you this holiday!



lol but forreal if they're gonna restock the shop there's not really any way to tell what it'll be. There was some chocolate cakes last year but that was for the tbt birthday thing.


----------



## Alienfish

#mokollectible2k15/saltshaker.

lel, they should totally restock fair prizes for tbt just to watch people with like 38k spend everything lol.


----------



## King Dorado

so do you guys think there will be new original holiday collectibles this month (in addition to the lights)?  

i bet there will be-- my guess would be candy canes, holiday stockings, and/or holiday wreath...


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Oh dude a candy cane collectible would be wicked! ^^


----------



## glow

present collectible plssssss <3


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> so do you guys think there will be new original holiday collectibles this month (in addition to the lights)?
> 
> i bet there will be-- my guess would be candy canes, holiday stockings, and/or holiday wreath...



I hope so!!! :> that would be so cute!


----------



## maarowak

This might be off-topic, but since I don't think there is a "collectible guide", how do you get the HHD collectible?
And this year's fair hasn't happened yet, right? Or it isn't an annual event?

Sorry, I've been away for too long, haha...


----------



## Alienfish

maarowak said:


> This might be off-topic, but since I don't think there is a "collectible guide", how do you get the HHD collectible?
> And this year's fair hasn't happened yet, right? Or it isn't an annual event?
> 
> Sorry, I've been away for too long, haha...



It was on sale briefly after its(game) release.. late september/early october I think(correct me if I'm wrong) so you can no longer get it.

Fair might be next year from what I've heard, let's hope for some xmas-y event now though c:


----------



## Sholee

maarowak said:


> This might be off-topic, but since I don't think there is a "collectible guide", how do you get the HHD collectible?
> And this year's fair hasn't happened yet, right? Or it isn't an annual event?
> 
> Sorry, I've been away for too long, haha...



there is an unofficial collectible guide here -> http://belltreeforums.wikia.com/wiki/Collectibles


----------



## Chris

maarowak said:


> This might be off-topic, but since I don't think there is a "collectible guide", how do you get the HHD collectible?
> And this year's fair hasn't happened yet, right? Or it isn't an annual event?
> 
> Sorry, I've been away for too long, haha...



We decided not to run the TBT Fair this year. Instead we have a Christmas event coming _very_ soon!!


----------



## sej

Tina said:


> We decided not to run the TBT Fair this year. Instead we have a Christmas event coming _very_ soon!!



I am very excited to see what this event is going to be!


----------



## Sholee

Is this the first xmas event on TBT? I'm exxccittedd~


----------



## Chris

Sholee said:


> Is this the first xmas event on TBT? I'm exxccittedd~



As far as I'm aware, yes. We can't usually run a Christmas event due to the sheer enormity of the Fair.


----------



## sej

Tina said:


> As far as I'm aware, yes. We can't usually run a Christmas event due to the sheer enormity of the Fair.



By late this week, do you mean like Sunday? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, I am very excited!


----------



## Sholee

Sej said:


> By late this week, do you mean like Sunday? xD



I hope it's not on the weekend... that's when I'm always busy~ whereas during the week I'm on a computer for 80hrs+! Make it a weeeekday pleeeeaseeee


----------



## Heyden

Red and Green Presents from ACNL as collectibles pls
and red balloon bc u forgot it last year ;')


----------



## piske

Ahhh I can't wait!!! xD


----------



## Jacob

I do not really have expectations for this event as of now, but I would like it to be different that Halloween. I liked the Fire Festival in the sense that you needed to work to get points for collectibles, in contrast to Halloween, where the rich and the fast got the collectibles. The best way to go about this would probably be similar to the fair; earning points to use instead of TBT for collectibles, that are ultimately trade-able. 
That way, if you would like to earn TBT for your hard work, you could sell the collectibles. So I am hoping for a mix between Halloween and Fire Festival!

Idk if this makes any sense, but the Fair had this style and it appears to be a huge hit!


----------



## device

not rly looking forward to any event bc most of them require skills so the same ppl win each fair, or events that are similar to that


----------



## Sholee

device said:


> not rly looking forward to any event bc most of them require skills so the same ppl win each fair, or events that are similar to that



Well to be honest, it was really easy to get feathers. You got tickets just for entering and I entered using the bare minimum just because I didn't have the time due to RL but wanted the tickets. I literally sent a picture of a stick figure drawing for the art contest. So you don't need to be an artist, you just need to put in some effort which is way better than a restock where whoever has the fastest internet wins.

I agree with Jacob and hope that it's a mixture of both events as well. I didn't get a chance to participate in the Fire Festival, but I liked the idea :]


----------



## spamurai

I love the Christmas/TBT fairs. Can't wait...

But please... no more new collectibles this time... maybe just plenty of restocks xD


----------



## King Dorado

Mr. Moderator, I would like to say that Spamurai in no way speaks for the rest of us....


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> Well to be honest, it was really easy to get feathers. You got tickets just for entering and I entered using the bare minimum just because I didn't have the time due to RL but wanted the tickets. I literally sent a picture of a stick figure drawing for the art contest. So you don't need to be an artist, you just need to put in some effort which is way better than a restock where whoever has the fastest internet wins.
> 
> I agree with Jacob and hope that it's a mixture of both events as well. I didn't get a chance to participate in the Fire Festival, but I liked the idea :]



yeah and i hope the bring back send by pm thing if they do, this thread things was a bit confusing...


----------



## device

King Dad said:


> Mr. Moderator, I would like to say that Spamurai in no way speaks for the rest of us....



nah I agree with him, if the admins decide to release a new collectible when there are already too much imo for the time that they've been around for then ppl will get bored of them collectibles in years to come, and then they would have run out of ideas on what to do


----------



## King Dorado

yes, well you've been around awhile, but most of us n00bs still needs stuff...

speaking of which, does the forum Christmas event gear up this weekend, or is it another week off from now??


----------



## Jacob

King Dad said:


> yes, well you've been around awhile, but most of us n00bs still needs stuff...
> 
> speaking of which, does the forum Christmas event gear up this weekend, or is it another week off from now??



Quote Date: 12-06-15




			
				 Justin said:
			
		

> We're aiming for something to go up late next week. Understand that we tend to shy away from giving dates as nobody wants to give a date and then disappoint by not delivering due to any kind of delay!



Source: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?337915-Jingle-has-arrived-in-town!&p=5896188&viewfull=1#post5896188


----------



## King Dorado

Jacob_lawall said:


> Quote Date: 12-06-15
> 
> Source: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?337915-Jingle-has-arrived-in-town!&p=5896188&viewfull=1#post5896188



what do you think he meant by "next week?"  meaning the weekend approaching now, or another week out from now...  

(the quote was on a Sunday, i always think of 'next week' as starting on Monday, but i guess people vary on that)  

find out the answer, and you'll make my (very) short list of candidates for Most Helpful 2015 voting, buddy!


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> what do you think he meant by "next week?"  meaning the weekend approaching now, or another week out from now...
> 
> (the quote was on a Sunday, i always think of 'next week' as starting on Monday, but i guess people vary on that)
> 
> find out the answer, and you'll make my (very) short list of candidates for Most Helpful 2015 voting, buddy!



I personally think it's like the 17th+


----------



## King Dorado

StarryWolf said:


> I personally think it's like the 17th+



could be, i guess that would mean it's a very limited event then commencing so close to Christmas (unless it includes new years eve action too)...


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> could be, i guess that would mean it's a very limited event then commencing so close to Christmas (unless it includes new years eve action too)...



Well I took 'late next week' as not this week, but next week.
I don't know what they planned but it can't be anything Too big in that time like you said,


----------



## King Dorado

i hope there's a re-stock and that i can get a peach, its the only fruit collectible i'm missing...


----------



## King Dorado

orange gifts in the hizzouse!!!


----------



## Sap88

King Dad said:


> orange gifts in the hizzouse!!!



Broke after one XD


----------



## Vizionari

Sap88 said:


> Broke after one XD



same ;u;


----------



## Sap88

Vizionari said:


> same ;u;



Need another 2 XD


----------



## King Dorado

triple same.  (trame?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

dag sold out.  they only re-stocking 5 at a time.  but looks like it'll be multiple times a day i think...


----------



## Sap88

King Dad said:


> triple same.  (trame?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> dag sold out.  they only re-stocking 5 at a time.  but looks like it'll be multiple times a day i think...



Hopefully. Hope it's not like the yellow house.....


----------



## spamurai

How do you get Snowflakes? :O


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> How do you get Snowflakes? :O



You get 8 snowflakes just for entering most of the events, about half of them have a deadline of Dec 22/23. But a few of them change every few days such as Holiday Advent Calendar (daily), Noel Leaf Photo Challenge, Guess the Gift, and Present Hunt.


----------



## TykiButterfree

If you don't gift a present, does that mean you get to keep a present collectible after Christmas? I really like the pink one as it is and I just noticed you could buy it with bells. lol For some reason I just thought it was all with snowflakes.


----------



## Sholee

TykiButterfree said:


> If you don't gift a present, does that mean you get to keep a present collectible after Christmas? I really like the pink one as it is and I just noticed you could buy it with bells. lol For some reason I just thought it was all with snowflakes.



Even if you buy it, it does not show unless you've been gifted one. You can trade a pink for a pink with someone though.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Anyone know around what time the orange gifts restock?


----------



## TykiButterfree

Sholee said:


> Even if you buy it, it does not show unless you've been gifted one. You can trade a pink for a pink with someone though.



Aw man, but then it will turn into something else. Bummer. Well, now I have a couple to trade then.


----------



## skarmoury

Universaljellyfish said:


> Anyone know around what time the orange gifts restock?



Same thoughts. Don't wanna miss out on it.


----------



## ACNLover10

I bet one of the presents has a special snowflake in it.


----------



## PeeBraiin

skarmoury said:


> Same thoughts. Don't wanna miss out on it.



Yrah, does anyone know?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> I bet one of the presents has a special snowflake in it.



Thay's my guess as well!


----------



## Blizzard

Blizzard said:


> Next year for Christmas or "The Holidays" i wish they would make a wrapped gift collectible. Like the Valentine rose which I didn't get hint hint, and we could gift to friends and then it goes away or fades after holidays.



I finally found a post I made on 12/27/2014.  Never stop believing!


----------



## ACNLover10

The psychic.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Blizzard said:


> I finally found a post I made on 12/27/2014.  Never stop believing!



Bless you for this!


----------



## King Dorado

Universaljellyfish said:


> Anyone know around what time the orange gifts restock?



i know there were orange gift re-stocks last nite around 10:30 pm jingle time, and then 2:30 am and 7:30 am jingle time.  i think there was another one too, looks like it's 5 per re-stock...


----------



## Javocado

i'm selling some collectibles cheap because i want to get some pink gift boxes for some pals
slide in my pm's if interested


----------



## piske

Does anyone know if there will be a restock on the regular collectibles sometime soon? :>


----------



## King Dorado

P e o n y said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a restock on the regular collectibles sometime soon? :>



i hope not, i'm broke!


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> i hope not, i'm broke!



I've been trying to save so I could hopefully snag some if I caught a restock :> I want some more peaches and an apple!


----------



## King Dorado

P e o n y said:


> I've been trying to save so I could hopefully snag some if I caught a restock :> I want some more peaches and an apple!



yeah i needa peach too!


----------



## Justin

Blizzard said:


> I finally found a post I made on 12/27/2014.  Never stop believing!



We've been discussing this idea internally since I think at least Summer 2014 too! Real happy to see it happen finally.


----------



## Justin

P e o n y said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a restock on the regular collectibles sometime soon? :>



Not going to rule it out entirely, but our focus here right now is of course on our event and its collectibles. So I wouldn't expect anything for regular restocks right now. Perhaps later in the month, or January.


----------



## King Dorado

I see you have post-merge Immunity superpowers!


----------



## piske

Justin said:


> Not going to rule it out entirely, but our focus here right now is of course on our event and its collectibles. So I wouldn't expect anything for regular restocks right now. Perhaps later in the month, or January.



Definitely understand!!!!!!! Thanks, Justin!!! :>


----------



## device

kinda unfair restocks for eu once again, 20 choco cakes restocked from when I was asleep for like 8 hours yet there was only a restock of 5 choco cakes yesterday for eu ppl which im p sure haydenn isn't even eu


----------



## Dinosaurz

device said:


> kinda unfair restocks for eu once again, 20 choco cakes restocked from when I was asleep for like 8 hours yet there was only a restock of 5 choco cakes yesterday for eu ppl which im p sure haydenn isn't even eu



I agree. Without the day I couldn't snag any, luckily my sleeping habits are terrible so I caught one.


----------



## Heyden

device said:


> kinda unfair restocks for eu once again, 20 choco cakes restocked from when I was asleep for like 8 hours yet there was only a restock of 5 choco cakes yesterday for eu ppl which im p sure haydenn isn't even eu



im au
and yeah that was a bit unfair, 4 restocks in a span of 2 hours?
well i cant complain tbh though lol


----------



## King Dorado

I wonder when the next orange presents re-stock will be?


----------



## PeeBraiin

King Dad said:


> I wonder when the next orange presents re-stock will be?



It's random but tbh your guess is probably as good as mine because I have no idea lmao


----------



## King Dorado

Universaljellyfish said:


> It's random but tbh your guess is probably as good as mine because I have no idea lmao



i know EXACTLY when it will be--  whenever i'm not around or sleeping!!


----------



## King Dorado

King Dad said:


> i know EXACTLY when it will be--  whenever i'm not around or sleeping!!



like this last one- left my house for under an hour, re-stock while i'm gone!  last night, different time, but the same thing happened.  so next time i'll just announce here when i'll be afk so y'all will know to look for a re-stock!


----------



## matt

Saw an orange restock once at the start of the Christmas event  but didn't think they were that rare
Doesn't look like I'm going to get one ... Working 9-5 a good 20 miles from home


----------



## King Dorado

looks like 2 or more orange presents left in shop now!


----------



## Sholee

im dying of curiosity what these presents will unwrap into


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> im dying of curiosity what these presents will unwrap into



Me too! I'm really excited! I'm sure I'll like them no matter what though tbh xD


----------



## Sholee

i'll miss how the presents look though, so colorful!


----------



## Heyden

Sholee said:


> im dying of curiosity what these presents will unwrap into



If green doesnt unwrap something green im gonna cry a river and drown the mods in the river :/


----------



## Sholee

Haydenn said:


> If green doesnt unwrap something green im gonna cry a river and drown the mods in the river :/



Omg... that is a dangerous game you play.. yeah the mods never said the color of the gifts correlates to the color of the collectible. I hope it does for your case ahaha


----------



## Nightmares

Haydenn said:


> If green doesnt unwrap something green im gonna cry a river and drown the mods in the river :/



Lmao yeah, I just assumed whatever the colour of the box was, the collectibles would be the same too xD


----------



## Gracelia

please presents 
unwrap into another present box thank u


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sholee said:


> i'll miss how the presents look though, so colorful!



Yeah, exactly! The colors are on poetry and match perfectly with the candies and lights >.< 
Theybopen on Christmas,right?


----------



## King Dorado

iirc it was Murray who said the collectible color will not necessarily match the box color.

I'm hoping the Christmas lights become permanent.

also-- i agree about the boxes looking great- i almost wish they werent gonna unwrap-- between the lights and the colored boxes my line-up will never ever look this perfect again!


----------



## Maruchan

Yeah, I wish the colorful boxes would stay too. * 3 *

as for the 'items inside with matching colors', I have my doubts because 



Justin said:


> Colour of the presents is unrelated.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Help-Thread&p=5962546&viewfull=1#post5962546
and
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ly-Jamboree!&p=5966823&viewfull=1#post5966823


----------



## Sholee

Maruchan said:


> Yeah, I wish the colorful boxes would stay too. * 3 *
> 
> as for the 'items inside with matching colors', I have my doubts because
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Help-Thread&p=5962546&viewfull=1#post5962546
> and
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ly-Jamboree!&p=5966823&viewfull=1#post5966823



RIP Haydenn


----------



## Blueskyy

I kinda like the wrapped boxes too. Maybe they will unwrap and be as wonderful of a possession as my September birthstone!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

orange is stocked. Too bad I'm low


----------



## Javocado

ObeseMudkipz said:


> orange is stocked. Too bad I'm low.



Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



I checked and there was like 8 then refreshed and it was 1. Pretty sure someone bought like 6


----------



## Dinosaurz

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



I brought two
Laudine brought 4 and she selling them for 499 each
Praying mantice brought some

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I gave one to Justin and he's so ungratful


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Haydenn said:


> If green doesnt unwrap something green im gonna cry a river and drown the mods in the river :/


Cry me a river~
Ok that made me feel old.

I'm going to be sad too if they aren't color coordinated, but oh well it was fun.


----------



## Maruchan

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm going to sad too if they aren't color coordinated, but oh well it was fun.



*admiring your rainbow lineup* 
...take some nice selfies screenshots while you can, it'd be Holiday 2016 when they'll re-appear. C:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Maruchan said:


> *admiring your rainbow lineup*
> ...take some nice selfies screenshots while you can, it'd be Holiday 2016 when they'll re-appear. C:


Haha thank you, just took one.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just realized I have 5 Christmas lights LOL. Anyone want them for a day?


----------



## Zane

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



i was hoping to see this at least one more time in 2015


----------



## King Dorado

ha ha- the shop re-stocked last night and this morning while i was online both times but not paying attention.  oh you sneaky quiet ninja shoppers!


----------



## device

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



oh just do yourself a favour and shut up, you repeat ur jokes all the time


----------



## Javocado

device said:


> oh just do yourself a favour and shut up, you repeat ur jokes all the time



how about you do yourself a favor and go get banned again? XDDD


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



this cracks me up every time!


----------



## King Dorado

is there usually a New Year's Day restock?   still need to snag a peach...


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> is there usually a New Year's Day restock?   still need to snag a peach...



No, usually there's a new year's collectible released instead.
2013 was the party popper, 2014 was the '10', and this year they didn't release anything.  I think it's because they decided to do the christmas event instead, but maybe it'll happen.  Maybe.  Probably not.


----------



## Justin

'10' has nothing to do with New Year's though?  That's for The Bell Tree's 10th birthday!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> '10' has nothing to do with New Year's though?  That's for The Bell Tree's 10th birthday!



Can we have the party popper back and are you joining the year challenge.


----------



## Vizionari

StarryWolf said:


> Can we have the party popper back and are you joining the year challenge.



I hope the party poppers get re-released sometime, too.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I like the coal collectible, but for some reason I keep seeing a heart when I look at it. The bow placement is distracting me. lol


----------



## Libra

TykiButterfree said:


> I like the coal collectible, but for some reason I keep seeing a heart when I look at it. The bow placement is distracting me. lol



Aha yeah, the first time I saw it I thought the same thing and then went "that doesn't make sense", LOL.


----------



## King Dorado

same here!  i also thought it might be a skinny lump of coal over a red new leaf emblem.  

had to zoom in on the image to make out the edges of the coal behind the ribbon.


----------



## ACNLover10

I can't wait until the letters/apple and peaches restock as those are sought after.


----------



## PeeBraiin

ACNLover10 said:


> I can't wait until the letters/apple and peaches restock as those are sought after.



wtf when is it?O:


----------



## ZetaFunction

Universaljellyfish said:


> wtf when is it?O:



Last year it was around June that there was a big direct with letters/rare fruit restocked and the toy hammers were released then too.
So probably in 5-6 months from now.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Lucanosa said:


> Last year it was around June that there was a big direct with letters/rare fruit restocked and the toy hammers were released then too.
> So probably in 5-6 months from now.



When they banned download codes :'(


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> When they banned download codes :'(



Eh, that was just good for the whole forum bells rate, people were exploiting that way too much and driving up pixels for game ratios really bad. Personally I'm just glad they prevented that further. I highly doubt I would sell/trade a whole game for a pixel square.


----------



## Toot

They should make a Steven birthstone. That'd be hilarious.


----------



## kazyrock

Just wondering what I could get for my two candy collectibles.. Haven't been online for a while and am a little curious!


----------



## N e s s

kazyrock said:


> Just wondering what I could get for my two candy collectibles.. Haven't been online for a while and am a little curious!



Well, candys usually sell for cheap unless its a blue one, so really I think the most you could get out of selling the yellow and red is 110 TBT.


----------



## Ayaya

Valentine Roses coming back soon?


----------



## King Dorado

any shop re-stocks coming up?  I don't think there's been one since November.  it's Mardi Gras you know, perfect time for it!


----------



## Zane

pls make roses permanently displayable they're all i need


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> pls make roses permanently displayable they're all i need



same but they make me miss mary and ty too much.. but ya srsly all these temp. should be permanent i mean you can always hide or discard...


----------



## Skyfall

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?  It seems like no Valentine's day roses this year?  I hope they make the ones from last year displayable, at least.    Happy early Valentine's day, all!


----------



## Libra

Skyfall said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?  It seems like no Valentine's day roses this year?  I hope they make the ones from last year displayable, at least.    Happy early Valentine's day, all!



Weren't those available last year on Valentine's Day itself? So tomorrow then? ^_^


----------



## Javocado

sell me peaches


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> sell me peaches



maybe they'll have some in the next re-stock; seems like re-stock is a tad overdue.

in the meantime, you may enjoy this peaches-related video:



Spoiler


----------



## Justin

They're here!


----------



## piske

These roses are lovely!!! I'm so happy I got one ;u;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Plz people send me roses shrek needs them for life


----------



## Vizionari

Roses are stocked!


----------



## TinyStarrable

Where can I buy a rose?


----------



## King Dorado

TinyStarrable said:


> Where can I buy a rose?



go to shop tab up top.  then choose the collectibles tab in the shop.  you'll see the roses.


----------



## Skyfall

Hey, they came back!  Awesome.


----------



## Toot

I don't understand the roses. I never took part in the game last year, so I don't really know. If you give/recieve the most you win a prize or something? Or are we just hot potatoing them? That's still cool though.


----------



## Alienfish

Toot said:


> I don't understand the roses. I never took part in the game last year, so I don't really know. If you give/recieve the most you win a prize or something? Or are we just hot potatoing them? That's still cool though.



No they are just a limited time of the year collectible around V-day each year, I think they were around in 2014 as well since I have one really old here somewhere. They are just cute and fun thing just like the christmas lights you need to receive them as a gift if you want em displayed(not counting the special lights that you could display otherwise I think)


----------



## Peisinoe

Why are there 2 "guides", on collectible pricing?


----------



## Javocado

Peisinoe said:


> Why are there 2 "guides", on collectible pricing?



They're beefing it


----------



## Trundle

PEARS AND ORANGES GOT RESTOCKED GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Javocado

el peach
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?353898-Peach-Collectible!-(and-Tasty-Cakes!)


----------



## Javocado

ROSES ARE STILL HERE


----------



## King Dorado

so, are there usually any late winter/spring events (other than Easter egg hunt)?  

seems to be the TBT doldrums for awhile perhaps...  

also i dont think theres been restocks since november. are they usually once a season, or...?


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> ROSES ARE STILL HERE



ah, nuts.


----------



## beelisa

anyone know when peaches will be available again?


----------



## Vizionari

King Dad said:


> so, are there usually any late winter/spring events (other than Easter egg hunt)?
> 
> seems to be the TBT doldrums for awhile perhaps...
> 
> also i dont think theres been restocks since november. are they usually once a season, or...?


From what I've seen so far, no.


----------



## Alienfish

beelisa said:


> anyone know when peaches will be available again?



next bell tree direct whenever they have one (i assume unless they do sneak restocks lol)


----------



## King Dorado

hmmm, i was looking in the archives and it appears there were no re-stocks last year until the summer...


----------



## Alienfish

yeah they don't have those very often, a few times a year maybe so you need to be on


----------



## King Dorado

ah no wonder people got upset when they missed them.  i joined in the fall and thought they did them every month.


----------



## Justin

We do actually have something a little different in the tentative works for the near future hopefully. Not entirely sure at this point if it will come to fruition, but you could consider it an event and it's not a yearly typical tradition.

As for restocks, it's definitely true that the first half of the year tends to have far fewer. It's not really anything intentionally planned but more just a side effect of more events and happenings later in the year that allow easy coinciding restocks. Sure there could be one right now, but it would completely random and out of place, so it's not really something I think about often or plan around. Maybe we'll work out something in conjunction with this event I spoke of though if it happens!


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> We do actually have something a little different in the tentative works for the near future hopefully. Not entirely sure at this point if it will come to fruition, but you could consider it an event and it's not a yearly typical tradition.
> 
> As for restocks, it's definitely true that the first half of the year tends to have far fewer. It's not really anything intentionally planned but more just a side effect of more events and happenings later in the year that allow easy coinciding restocks. Sure there could be one right now, but it would completely random and out of place, so it's not really something I think about often or plan around. Maybe we'll work out something in conjunction with this event I spoke of though if it happens!



Looks like my fantasies of you in a little leprechaun outfit might come to be!


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> Looks like my fantasies of you in a little leprechaun outfit might come to be!



ooo maybe there'll be new Guinness cupcake with Bailey's frosting collectibles!

or it could be a Leap Day thing...?


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> ooo maybe there'll be new Guinness cupcake with Bailey's frosting collectibles!
> 
> or it could be a Leap Day thing...?



There's a Nintendo Pokemon Direct on the 26th

Please be Pokeballs....... we need more Pokemon collectibles


----------



## King Dorado

yeah i couldnt figure out at first why newsletters here were called "directs."  such an odd title.  then i noticed later that nintendo calls its newsletter "directs" and realized that's what was being copied.


----------



## Alienfish

Lucanosa said:


> There's a Nintendo Pokemon Direct on the 26th
> 
> Please be Pokeballs....... we need more Pokemon collectibles




sim.. sim.. sim pokeballs por favor... aaah


----------



## King Dorado

Po-ke-ball!  Po-ke-ball!  _:::takes swig of beer, smashes bottle on ground::_:  Po-ke-ball!


----------



## ZetaFunction

They're sold in Pokemarts all across many different regions, in the millions, yet TBT can't have a single restock?

What is happening to the world


----------



## uwuzumakii

C'mon mods! At least a rare candy? Why you no celebrate the pokemanz?


----------



## Araie

BluePikachu47 said:


> C'mon mods! At least a rare candy? Why you no celebrate the pokemanz?



They're waiting for the right time.. 
;D


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> We do actually have something a little different in the tentative works for the near future hopefully. Not entirely sure at this point if it will come to fruition, but you could consider it an event and it's not a yearly typical tradition.





Javocado said:


> Looks like my fantasies of you in a little leprechaun outfit might come to be!



hopefully it wasn't a tentative Pokemon event after all, as Pokemon day has come and gone.  tomorrow is Leap Day but I can't think of anything special anyone does for that.  gotta say, i'd too bet on a St. Patrick's Day something, if it comes to fruition.  just my guess...  (there could be shamrock collectibles for the day; maybe a pot of gold hidden somewhere on the forums...)


----------



## SharJoY

King Dad said:


> hopefully it wasn't a tentative Pokemon event after all, as Pokemon day has come and gone.  tomorrow is Leap Day but I can't think of anything special anyone does for that.  gotta say, i'd too bet on a St. Patrick's Day something, if it comes to fruition.  just my guess...  (there could be shamrock collectibles for the day; maybe a pot of gold hidden somewhere on the forums...)



I was really surprised they did not do something for Pokeman's 20th anniversary....not even a skin.


----------



## King Dorado

ah, but the forum team went so full out for Christmas, theyre probably still tryna get caught up with work/school!


----------



## Javocado

I'm not _too_ shocked nothing popped up for Pokemon Day.
Maybe we will get something when Sun/Moon come out.

However, TPHD coming this Friday.
I would love to see Wolf Link, Midna, etc. on the banner.
;-)


----------



## King Dorado

eh.

Tuesday is St. David's Day.  Why should the Irish be the only ones who get to party in honor of their patron saint?  How bout a daffodil collectible for Wales this St. David's Day?  (would pacify the burgeoning 'more flower collectibles' movement too....)


----------



## King Dorado

Imma buy a birthstone this month.  what day do they switch em?


----------



## Foxxie

Did anyone else catch the Peaches and Apples... sold out again now!


----------



## King Dorado

congrats!


_::::missed it ::_


----------



## Foxxie

King Dad said:


> congrats!
> 
> 
> _::::missed it ::_



Birthstones are out now though!


----------



## King Dorado

Foxxie said:


> Birthstones are out now though!



yesh, but imma wait til my birthday to buy it. 

still, love the re-stocks in honor of St. David's Day today!  Cymru am byth!


----------



## skarmoury

King Dad said:


> eh.
> 
> Tuesday is St. David's Day.  Why should the Irish be the only ones who get to party in honor of their patron saint?  How bout a daffodil collectible for Wales this St. David's Day?  (would pacify the burgeoning 'more flower collectibles' movement too....)



Petition for more flower collectibles!!! The rose isn't enough ;-;
Also, when do you guys think the next restock's gonna be? I missed the first one by a mere 10 minutes :c


----------



## Alienfish

I'd guess earliest tomorrow unless they do like a late night restock in some hours? hah..


----------



## strawberrywine

GMT +8 friendly restock or I'll cry


----------



## King Dorado

White Claw said:


> GMT +8 friendly restock or I'll cry



oops, that's the one they had earlier today while North America was sleeping!


----------



## skarmoury

White Claw said:


> GMT +8 friendly restock or I'll cry



True omfg

I feel they'll restock in a few hours while we're sleeping ;-;


----------



## jiny

aw wtf they had a restock at 4 am my time


----------



## Jacob

hmu w a peach/mori restock jubs they r the last ones in the shop i need 

thank


----------



## Crash

i miss every single restock without fail i went to bed like ten minutes before the one this morning ;;​


----------



## King Dorado

Crash said:


> i miss every single restock without fail i went to bed like ten minutes before the one this morning ;;​



dam girl, you were up late!


----------



## Crash

King Dad said:


> dam girl, you were up late!


shhhhhhhh
but no I have bad insomnia and I'm lucky if I fall asleep before dawn lol​


----------



## King Dorado

Crash can you send me a message by telepathy if the re-stocks happen?  I needs some beauty rest soon...


----------



## Kirbystarship

How do you know that the shop Is going to Restock? Sorry I'm new.


----------



## Crash

King Dad said:


> Crash can you send me a message by telepathy if the re-stocks happen?  I needs some beauty rest soon...


i get the feeling the next ones going to be at a reasonable time and that's why ill miss it again​


Tardis2016 said:


> How do you know that the shop Is going to Restock? Sorry I'm new.


if you look on the bulletin board, there newest post from justin says there'll be restocks throughout this week c:​​


----------



## Jacob

Crash said:


> i get the feeling the next ones going to be at a reasonable time and that's why ill miss it again​



if there isnt one today my best guess would be justin is doing a direct tomorrow cuz there is an actual nintendo direct tomorrow
im not sure tho i just need a peach


----------



## sej

Jacob said:


> if there isnt one today my best guess would be justin is doing a direct tomorrow cuz there is an actual nintendo direct tomorrow
> im not sure tho i just need a peach



I need a peach as well XD


----------



## skarmoury

Tardis2016 said:


> How do you know that the shop Is going to Restock? Sorry I'm new.



You don't. ; v; Sometimes they just like to restock so randomly, you're forced to check the shop every few hours or so.


----------



## Jacob

Sej said:


> I need a peach as well XD



if i get 2 from a restock ill sell u one at shop price bud
if u dont get one either


----------



## sej

Jacob said:


> if i get 2 from a restock ill sell u one at shop price bud
> if u dont get one either



Oh, thank you so much! <3
That would be great! 
Also, if I'm online and you're not, I will do the same!


----------



## Javocado

Zuko said:


> My pee bottle smells of failure and dissapointment



I hear ya.


----------



## Alienfish

Blah I need a hammer XD Hope I can catch one although I doubt it..


----------



## Kirbystarship

Moko said:


> Blah I need a hammer XD Hope I can catch one although I doubt it..



The hammer is very hard to get most of the time I miss it because I fall asleep around 1:00am Cst for me and miss the restock.


----------



## strawberrywine

Tardis2016 said:


> The hammer is very hard to get most of the time I miss it because I fall asleep around 1:00am Cst for me and miss the restock.



Lol you can't get the Hammer in the first place bc you don't have enough for even a Tasty Cake


----------



## Javocado

White Claw said:


> Lol you can't get the Hammer in the first place..



Not w/ that attitude..


----------



## sej

I just had a thought, what if they don't even restock today


----------



## King Dorado

Sej said:


> I just had a thought, what if they don't even restock today



then, it will happen over the weekend when you have more time to lurk and stay up all night...  win/win!


----------



## sej

King Dad said:


> then, it will happen over the weekend when you have more time to lurk and stay up all night...  win/win!



I'm not staying up all night at the weekend! I need my beauty sleep at the weekend XD


----------



## King Dorado

Sej said:


> I'm not staying up all night at the weekend! I need my beauty sleep at the weekend XD



oh.  pardon me.  i thought you had what it takes to win Re-stock.  I see now that I was mistaken.  very well then.  I bid you good day, madame.  I said I bid you good day!


----------



## sej

King Dad said:


> oh.  pardon me.  i thought you had what it takes to win Re-stock.  I see now that I was mistaken.  very well then.  I bid you good day, madame.  I said I bid you good day!



Well sorry XD
I mean I will be on there all day tomorrow but not all night


----------



## King Dorado

what yall think-- any more restocks?  last one was 11:30 GMT yesterday.


----------



## skarmoury

Is anyone willing to buy me a peach at shop price in case of another restock? ;-; I keep on missing them; I'm either 10 minutes too early or too late ahhhhhh.


----------



## sej

King Dad said:


> what yall think-- any more restocks?  last one was 11:30 GMT yesterday.



I think maybe one more? I hope I get one soon!

This is a long shot buuuut
Anyone willing to sell me a peach at shop price?


----------



## cosmylk

man I didn't even know there were restocks this week =A=;
here I was doing school work and stuff r.i.p


----------



## King Dorado

if you missed his post, Justin said the re-stocks are done for now.  (i think there were 3).  i'm guessing that there will be more IF they hold the Easter event at the end of the month.  perhaps the tentative event he mentioned is St. Patrick's Day and there will be more then; but I'm guessing the tentative event was for Pokemon Day and there just wasn't time to put something together.


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> if you missed his post, Justin said the re-stocks are done for now.  (i think there were 3).  i'm guessing that there will be more IF they hold the Easter event at the end of the month.  perhaps the tentative event he mentioned is St. Patrick's Day and there will be more then; but I'm guessing the tentative event was for Pokemon Day and there just wasn't time to put something together.



Tentative event is still planned but delayed until a later date.* Nothing to do with anything you've said! 

_*this is why I have my rule to usually say nothing because these things happen _


----------



## Nightmares

Why are the restocks always so late omg


----------



## piske

Oh, another event! Yay! Can't wait! Hope I can save some TBT before then


----------



## King Dorado

Nightmares said:


> Why are the restocks always so late omg



they were at 10 am, 3 am, and 11:30 pm your time.  so only 1 was late for your timezone.


----------



## Nightmares

King Dad said:


> they were at 10 am, 3 am, and 11:30 pm your time.  so only 1 was late for your timezone.



2 imo


----------



## Heyden

I hope they bring back Yoshi eggs for Easter this year.


----------



## Alienfish

doughssant said:


> I hope they bring back Yoshi eggs for Easter this year.



igualmente.. .moar green! also all the hype for gold egg not that i will get all the clues anyways


----------



## sej

//face palms
I forgot to save tbt for the event rip


----------



## marshmallow71

Can someone give me collectibles? I am poor...


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> //face palms
> I forgot to save tbt for the event rip



Same or I just buy like collectible or FR treas crap for it ahuuhhuhu


----------



## Toot

I wonder how they'll do the Easter Eggs this year. Yeah most likely it'll be a hunt sort of thing, but It'd be nice to see something new. Heh


----------



## Alienfish

Toot said:


> I wonder how they'll do the Easter Eggs this year. Yeah most likely it'll be a hunt sort of thing, but It'd be nice to see something new. Heh



Yea, those clues are so annoying to be quite honest, unless you're a huge Nintendo nerd or is a genius they are just "wtf" imo.


----------



## Javocado

Moko said:


> Yea, those clues are so annoying to be quite honest, unless you're a huge Nintendo nerd or is a genius they are just "wtf" imo.



That fckn "mute city" egg was infuriating


----------



## Jacob

Moko said:


> Yea, those clues are so annoying to be quite honest, unless you're a huge Nintendo nerd or is a genius they are just "wtf" imo.



or if you log into a mods account and potentially have the answers but who's smart enough for that XD


----------



## Alienfish

Jacob said:


> or if you log into a mods account and potentially have the answers but who's smart enough for that XD



You could always ask that person to do it.. No but to be honest it would just be funnier if they like hid them around the threads without anything to narrow to track down ugh.

Also, what are we allowed to sell game codes again?


----------



## Shimmer

Do you guys think the buying/selling of collectibles has went down A LOT since last year? There are threads but I rarely see people actually making transactions. 

What happened? Does nobody want collectibles anymore?


----------



## Jacob

Shimmer said:


> Do you guys think the buying/selling of collectibles has went down A LOT since last year? There are threads but I rarely see people actually making transactions.
> 
> What happened? Does nobody want collectibles anymore?



I guess since we can't use RLC transactions, people generally don't need them
maybe the summer will bring more members who want in on the trade


----------



## ZetaFunction

Shimmer said:


> Do you guys think the buying/selling of collectibles has went down A LOT since last year? There are threads but I rarely see people actually making transactions.
> 
> What happened? Does nobody want collectibles anymore?



As Jacob said, a lot of people used to only trade collectibles to eventually buy/sell them for RLC and things worth RLC (especially game codes)

Most likely though, it's because of the insane inflation that happened last summer/winter and no one has loose tbt to spare.  Although some of the items have gone way down (notably the choco cake, cherry, and candies), the handful of rich people on here are desperate for the rarer items or ones they like, so they drive all the prices up when they buy/sell them.  I.e., buy a stale cake for 250, resell for 500.  Rinse and repeat, and they not only inflate the economy, they become rich (and with that profit, they inflate and buy the one(s) they want).  Like a step ladder, first inflate cheap ones and make profit, then inflate medium-value, and then inflate rare/expensive and achieve their dream line-up.  A new 'cycle' of members that come every summer usually resets this chain, since they want in on the action and the rich are usually bored of it so they go inactive or stop.


----------



## Jacob

> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



does anyone have a link to the original post to this ive been tryna find it


----------



## Vizionari

Jacob said:


> does anyone have a link to the original post to this ive been tryna find it



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...sing-or-a-curse!/page22&p=3791200#post3791200


----------



## Jacob

Vizionari said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...sing-or-a-curse!/page22&p=3791200#post3791200



Thank you!!


----------



## King Dorado

birthstones question.  are you allowed to have more than one of the same birthstone?  example:  March, but in different years?


----------



## SharJoY

King Dad said:


> birthstones question.  are you allowed to have more than one of the same birthstone?  example:  March, but in different years?



Unfortunately, no

nice lineup btw


----------



## King Dorado

Misti said:


> Unfortunately, no
> 
> nice lineup btw



thanks. that's a bummer, i was hoping it was 1 per year you could own.  whyyyyyyyy

is there anything else like that where you're only permitted to own 1?

(and thanks!  dat peach anchoring the top row)


----------



## Javocado

where the coffee collectibles at

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...sing-or-a-curse!/page22&p=3791200#post3791200



GOAT post


----------



## SharJoY

King Dad said:


> thanks. that's a bummer, i was hoping it was 1 per year you could own.  whyyyyyyyy
> 
> is there anything else like that where you're only permitted to own 1?
> 
> (and thanks!  dat peach anchoring the top row)



I wish they would change it that you can only buy one from the shop, but still be able to buy from members so that we could have more than one....not sure that would technically be possible though.


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> where the coffee collectibles at



then you would have to change your name to Java-cado.  bwahahaha!  ahem.

ah, a row of hot beverages in honor of ah dat pigeon guy would be very acnl-ish:  a cappucino, an espresso, a cuppa joe, an iced chai, and a bowl of mat-cha...


----------



## King Dorado

btw, does anybody remember which eggs were available for purchase from the shop last Easter for forum bells?  (and how much they cost?)



thanks!


----------



## Heyden

King Dad said:


> btw, does anybody remember which eggs were available for purchase from the shop last Easter for forum bells?  (and how much they cost?)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



None, all purchasable by egg currency


----------



## Kirbystarship

doughssant said:


> None, all purchasable by egg currency



How do you get egg currency? Is it like posting the longer your post the more egg currency you get?


----------



## p e p p e r

Tardis2016 said:


> How do you get egg currency? Is it like posting the longer your post the more egg currency you get?



not at all, I wish it was that easy... it was painful hunting down those eggs 

here's the link to the event last year, this will give you an idea 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279489-TBT-s-Third-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt!


----------



## Kirbystarship

p e p p e r said:


> not at all, I wish it was that easy... it was painful hunting down those eggs
> 
> here's the link to the event last year, this will give you an idea
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279489-TBT-s-Third-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt!



It doesn't sound easy. Maybe I'll wait next year if they are just going to give you clues.


----------



## Libra

Moko said:


> Yea, those clues are so annoying to be quite honest, unless you're a huge Nintendo nerd or is a genius they are just "wtf" imo.



I was a bit "meh" about the event last year. Don't get me wrong; I'm grateful that the Mods did an event because those take time and energy, but I found a lot of questions impossible to solve, whereas the year before I was able to solve all of them (with a lot of help of Google, but I managed and that made me super happy). Still, I like the idea of a hunt and I'm hoping they'll do something for Easter because it's fun (and it's been years since I've done anything for Easter because you know, I'm too old, ha ha).


----------



## Kirbystarship

Libra said:


> I was a bit "meh" about the event last year. Don't get me wrong; I'm grateful that the Mods did an event because those take time and energy, but I found a lot of questions impossible to solve, whereas the year before I was able to solve all of them (with a lot of help of Google, but I managed and that made me super happy). Still, I like the idea of a hunt and I'm hoping they'll do something for Easter because it's fun (and it's been years since I've done anything for Easter because you know, I'm too old, ha ha).



I hope they change it this year.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I wonder if they will restock the Pokeball collectible due to the Pokemon Sun and Moon games. I doubt it though, but hey, I can hope.


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> I wonder if they will restock the Pokeball collectible due to the Pokemon Sun and Moon games. I doubt it though, but hey, I can hope.



my best bet is that they will do a raffle like they did before


----------



## poutysprout

How do I check the date of my collectibles?


----------



## King Dorado

on your homepage, you have your own shop tab, which will then list your displayed items with shop dates.


----------



## King Dorado

so, St. Patrick's Day, any chance of temporary shamrock collectibles in the shop tomorrow???


----------



## Kirbystarship

King Dad said:


> so, St. Patrick's Day, any chance of temporary shamrock collectibles in the shop tomorrow???



I hope they will make a shamrock item in the shop that would be cool.


----------



## King Dorado

if they have them i hope they don't cost too much!


----------



## Alienfish

Well I'd rather have them a permanent holiday thing but might be a short time whipping that up unless they did already :3


----------



## Kirbystarship

so far no shamrock item in the shop.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I really highly doubt that there will be any sign of a Shamrock collectible hitting the shops.


----------



## King Dorado

yeah it woulda happened by now...

ah well, there's always, uh, carnations maybe for the Belmont Stakes in May!


----------



## Jacob

theyve already released like 14 new collectibles since august (tasty cake, Blue mote, orange mote, HHD, timmy doll, kappn doll, jingle doll, coal, glove, snowflake, xmas lights, voodoo, candle, and cupcake)

so i kinda have my doubts that there will be much more new stuff coming for a long time

however im guessing they wont ever give away blue or orange motes again because that was the filler for the summer event which is now the fair so if ur one of the like 80 people who got blue mote or 110 people who got orange then congrats !




oops jk


----------



## Vizionari

Hey look, shamrock collectible


----------



## Javocado

If ya ain't looking to buy one, come and try to win one:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?358131-Spring-Shamrock!


----------



## King Dorado

It be a St. Patrick's Day Miracle!!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg I just randomly logged on and found a shamrock in the shop! That never happens!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Clovers are all sold out!  I hope everyone who could afford one got one


----------



## King Dorado

they've restocked and are available again


----------



## Kirbystarship

Well I don't have 317TBT for the Shamrock.


----------



## Heyden

15 Shamrocks left...


----------



## King Dorado

everybody's double row shamrocks look great!  i guess i gotta feel lucky i was able to even snag one


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> everybody's double row shamrocks look great!  i guess i gotta feel lucky i was able to even snag one


i got two poor me i need moar tbt lol


----------



## aleshapie

Moko said:


> i got two poor me i need moar tbt lol



Ditto....so broke! Too bad there are 6,000 cyclers and I cannot draw...no chance of getting much TBT any time soon...boooo


----------



## Alienfish

aleshapie said:


> Ditto....so broke! Too bad there are 6,000 cyclers and I cannot draw...no chance of getting much TBT any time soon...boooo


yeah would have been cool to have like 10 of them bc pink background ocd but yaaa :3


----------



## Dinosaurz

aleshapie said:


> Ditto....so broke! Too bad there are 6,000 cyclers and I cannot draw...no chance of getting much TBT any time soon...boooo



this is how i am feeling rn
you have a red feather a toy hammer, an apple and a cake and 764tbt
I have 64tbt and an apple


----------



## PeeBraiin

Can't wait for shamrocks to get removed from the store and then be 283079138028tbt each.


----------



## pandapples

Shamrocks restocked.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lol i dont have enough lol


----------



## King Dorado

ayiii theyre down to just 6...!!!


----------



## poutysprout

Agh. Sold out when I finally had enough.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Sold out. And I have 0TBT.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Shamrocks are restocked! I just bought two more!


----------



## Javocado

Go on and get your Shamrocks!
There is 30-something left!


----------



## Trundle

Wow I didn't even see them until just now. I missed 'em. I'll buy one from someone who isn't going to mark the price up a ton.


----------



## Blondiexo

I keep missing them!


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do actually have something a little different in the tentative works for the near future hopefully. Not entirely sure at this point if it will come to fruition, but you could consider it an event and it's not a yearly typical tradition.
> 
> As for restocks, it's definitely true that the first half of the year tends to have far fewer. It's not really anything intentionally planned but more just a side effect of more events and happenings later in the year that allow easy coinciding restocks. Sure there could be one right now, but it would completely random and out of place, so it's not really something I think about often or plan around. Maybe we'll work out something in conjunction with this event I spoke of though if it happens!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my fantasies of you in a little leprechaun outfit might come to be!
Click to expand...


any updates?


----------



## Flyffel

TBH I just want 1 Shamrock.


----------



## Trundle

Out of curiosity, what's the deal with collectibles purchased on a specific date? It doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Crash

BeaverMan2016 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the deal with collectibles purchased on a specific date? It doesn't make any difference.


collectibles are arranged by date (newest - oldest) so if you want a certain collectible in a certain spot in your lineup, you need a specific date. c:​


----------



## Jacob

BeaverMan2016 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the deal with collectibles purchased on a specific date? It doesn't make any difference.



the dates make my lineup 10x cooler than Crash's


----------



## Javocado

Jacob said:


> the dates make my lineup 10x cooler than Crash's



But ur lineup doesn't have rare exclusive jav messages


----------



## Crash

Jacob said:


> the dates make my lineup 10x cooler than Crash's


I WAS GONNA SAY THAT TOO​​​


Javocado said:


> But ur lineup doesn't have rare exclusive jav messages


i get +50 points for exclusive jav​


----------



## Kirbystarship

Maybe I'll get a Jab message soon. How come the orange and pear never get sold out?


----------



## Vizionari

Tardis2016 said:


> Maybe I'll get a Jab message soon. How come the orange and pear never get sold out?



ehh they're unlimited stock


----------



## Kirbystarship

why can't every fruit not be sold out. I'm still looking for cherry, peach, apple and everyone charges too much for the fruit.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Peaches... theyre outta peaches... such a cruel world...
(i love peaches ?3?)


----------



## Kirito

Does anyone know how much the red and yellow candy sold for when it was in the shop?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

October - Week of halloween (i think) All i know is you gotta wait until next october to get some :3


----------



## King Dorado

Kirito said:


> Does anyone know how much the red and yellow candy sold for when it was in the shop?



last October the red candy was 69 tbt each in the shop, the yellow candy was 59 tbt each.


----------



## Aronthaer

Javocado said:


> But ur lineup doesn't have rare exclusive jav messages



Mine does though  Thanks for the shamrock m80


----------



## King Dorado

is there usually a shop re-stock in conjunction with egghunt?  not asking for one, mind you, just anticipating where i need to focus my resources and energies.  

I would not seek a re-stock battle as I am;
Nor, as I am, I say I will not shun it.


----------



## Heyden

King Dad said:


> is there usually a shop re-stock in conjunction with egghunt?  not asking for one, mind you, just anticipating where i need to focus my resources and energies.
> 
> I would not seek a re-stock battle as I am;
> Nor, as I am, I say I will not shun it.



Not really


----------



## King Dorado

who ya got for wagers on this year's New Egg?

I'm going with an all-pink Kirby Easter Egg...


----------



## sej

King Dad said:


> who ya got for wagers on this year's New Egg?
> 
> I'm going with an all-pink Kirby Easter Egg...



I think maybe a mario egg or something?


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> I think maybe a mario egg or something?



pls no


----------



## piichinu

is it just me or is the number of people who give ****ty offers/try to rip off new members increasing


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

shiida said:


> is it just me or is the number of people who give ****ty offers/try to rip off new members increasing



Poor newbies often get taken advantage of. It happens everywhere.


----------



## Nightmares

shiida said:


> is it just me or is the number of people who give ****ty offers/try to rip off new members increasing



Did you see that kid who sold an egg for like 50TBT......//cries


----------



## Mercedes

Omfg. Why


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Nightmares said:


> Did you see that kid who sold an egg for like 50TBT......//cries



Yeah. They sold two for that price!  And I think someone else paid either 100 or 200 TBT for their eggs.


----------



## cIementine

how much do candy eggs sell for?


----------



## strawberrywine

pumpkins said:


> how much do candy eggs sell for?



3-4K atm


----------



## cIementine

White Claw said:


> 3-4K atm



wowzer, sick nuggets


----------



## Jacob4

If you sell gold super mailbox from inventory, do you get full store price?


----------



## roseflower

F L a K e said:


> If you sell gold super mailbox from inventory, do you get full store price?



You can hover over the mailbox with your mouse in the shop, then it tells you the buyback price, it says 725 TBT.


----------



## Aronthaer

YO, THEY RESTOCKED CANDY EGGS AT THE LAST SECOND. ONLY 4 LEFT AND FIVE MINUTES TO GO, GET THEM NOW LOL


----------



## King Dorado

not many people would have that much egg currency left


----------



## Aronthaer

That's a cruel twist though, for sure. I used all my eggs well in advance to make sure they didn't spoil, and they throw up a last minute restock. I would've bought some candy eggs instead of my Pikachus *cri*


----------



## Justin

I think they were restocked quite a while earlier in the early morning actually, not at the last moment or anything. But I didn't stock them so I can't say an exact time.


----------



## King Dorado

egg market seems to have dropped off dramatically.  this is shaping up like last halloween, where everyone got stuck with extra candy they couldn't sell...  

anybody know what month the Belltree Fair will be held?  June?


----------



## Vizionari

King Dad said:


> egg market seems to have dropped off dramatically.  this is shaping up like last halloween, where everyone got stuck with extra candy they couldn't sell...
> 
> anybody know what month the Belltree Fair will be held?  June?


I'm guessing June or July, this is the first time they're holding the fair in the summer though, so not completely sure.


----------



## Kirbystarship

How do you get bell tree fair tickets?


----------



## Zane

restonk hammers and end my suffering


----------



## cIementine

Zane said:


> restonk hammers and end my suffering



'restonk' that is great


----------



## piichinu

im bored i need to spend my tbt on collectibles but idk hwat ones


----------



## Leen

shiida said:


> im bored i need to spend my tbt on collectibles but idk hwat ones



Too bad all the good ones are sold out.


----------



## skarmoury

shiida said:


> im bored i need to spend my tbt on collectibles but idk hwat ones



Lol same, pretty much got all I want (except for Pokeball, I really want a Pokeball but it's way out of my league)
The fair collectibles don't actually appeal to me for some reason? ; o; They might look more appeling to the when the fair comes up, but I dunno. Probably just gonna wait for the fair and see what collectibles appeal to me.


----------



## piichinu

skarmoury said:


> Lol same, pretty much got all I want (except for Pokeball, I really want a Pokeball but it's way out of my league)
> The fair collectibles don't actually appeal to me for some reason? ; o; They might look more appeling to the when the fair comes up, but I dunno. Probably just gonna wait for the fair and see what collectibles appeal to me.



yea im not too big on the feathers, i think the blue balloon is ok tho. a lot of people love the fair collectibles and i dont rly see it either.


----------



## Mellyjan3

Ugh i need the title change now please k thanks


----------



## Chrystina

Mellyjan3 said:


> Ugh i need the title change now please k thanks



que?
you can do it for free in your settings.

unless you mean the color change.


----------



## Libra

shiida said:


> yea im not too big on the feathers, i think the blue balloon is ok tho. a lot of people love the fair collectibles and i dont rly see it either.



I just wanted them because I thought they'd look good with my candies, LOL. But my favorite fair collectible is definitely my pinwheel!


----------



## arbra

Alexi said:


> que?
> you can do it for free in your settings.
> 
> unless you mean the color change.



OMG....you are a genius....I saw where you could buy the title change and thought that was the only way.  You posting that made me actually read what it says and it does state that now it is free!!  Finally my title has changed!!!!

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you


----------



## Javocado

who the **** wants a yellow candy??


----------



## N a t

Javocado said:


> who the **** wants a yellow candy??



xD


----------



## Alienfish

Javocado said:


> who the **** wants a yellow candy??



me lol? 

-sneaky grabs at dat hammer-


----------



## Mellyjan3

So what exactly are fair collectables? I haven't ever seen or heard of them!


----------



## King Dorado

Mellyjan3 said:


> So what exactly are fair collectables? I haven't ever seen or heard of them!



you probably have-- the feathers, and the balloons...

oh and the pinwheels...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> you probably have-- the feathers, and the balloons...
> 
> oh and the pinwheels...



Yeah, then we have the badges as well :3 They don't have the cloudy background but still. As with the hammers and 'poppers shate the clouds but they are not really parts of the fairs.


----------



## Javocado

where are all the PokeBalls hiding hmu


----------



## Libra

Javocado said:


> where are all the PokeBalls hiding hmu



Inactive users? I'm not sure how many Pokeballs are out there, but I don't see them all that often (or maybe people just don't display them).


----------



## skarmoury

Javocado said:


> where are all the PokeBalls hiding hmu



same thoughts. lmao I really really really want a Pokeball, I'm crying ; v; (@mods pls we're begging u to release more Pokeballs)


----------



## Jacob

pretty sure there were like 210 released in total but I know a lot of users like to have a lot or like 6 of them like an actual pokemon trainer

like xanarcah has 7, Laudine has 6, gandalf has 4, Dark has 5 and blizzard probably has like 10 i dont really know


----------



## King Dorado

rip my forum bank account- i spent all my pretend money on pretend easter eggs!!


----------



## King Dorado

do you guys think their will be anything new offered with the Fair this summer?  seems like the feather colors are already all covered.  I bet there will be new shades of balleeyoons and pinwheels though...


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> rip my forum bank account- i spent all my pretend money on pretend easter eggs!!



Me too!  I actually counted it up last night, was horrified.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> do you guys think their will be anything new offered with the Fair this summer?  seems like the feather colors are already all covered.  I bet there will be new shades of balleeyoons and pinwheels though...



I'm thinking yes, there will be new shades of balloons, at the very least.  It will be interesting to see!


----------



## Chrystina

King Dad said:


> do you guys think their will be anything new offered with the Fair this summer?  seems like the feather colors are already all covered.  I bet there will be new shades of balleeyoons and pinwheels though...





Skyfall said:


> I'm thinking yes, there will be new shades of balloons, at the very least.  It will be interesting to see!



omgosh i cant wait for this if that's true.
obviously as you can see from my join date I didn't participate in last years fair. PINK FEATHER... pink balloon?! you are mine. 

I tried looking back in the bulletin board subforum but didn't see anything. what exactly is the fair? I understand you win tickets and such but how so?


----------



## Heyden

Alexi said:


> omgosh i cant wait for this if that's true.
> obviously as you can see from my join date I didn't participate in last years fair. PINK FEATHER... pink balloon?! you are mine.
> 
> I tried looking back in the bulletin board subforum but didn't see anything. what exactly is the fair? I understand you win tickets and such but how so?



It's basically like Christmas, so you get currency from entering events, Green Pinwheels awarded to sub-contest winners and Rainbow Feathers and Trophies distributed to main contest winners. Collectibles were also much more limited in stock, mainly speaking Red pinwheel, pink/purple/white feathers.


----------



## Javocado

King Dad said:


> do you guys think their will be anything new offered with the Fair this summer?  seems like the feather colors are already all covered.  I bet there will be new shades of balleeyoons and pinwheels though...



I hope there's a Red Balloon this year. I was genuinely shocked that it wasn't in the shop around Fair time last year. I was mercilessly ****-teased by the homepage as it was festooned with an abundance of red balloons. It was a dark time in my life really. I might have lost sleep because of it.


----------



## Zane

petition 2 change candy bg to pink or just anything besides gray actually


----------



## Javocado

Today is a big day. :-D


----------



## strawberrywine

Javocado said:


> Today is a big day. :-D



15 bells :/
w/e it's still something lol.


----------



## Mellyjan3

15 is better than nothing, **** i'll take it xD


----------



## Gracelia

Even though I participated in the fair, I can't recall anything. LOL, is it for the summer? got off my butt and went to look lol I hope there's other colour variations of the balloons too. Wouldn't hurt to see red, purple and pink.


----------



## Mura

I need to start saving up some tbt so I can buy some of the collectibles whenever they come out. 
Is there a thread that show how much items will cost when they appear in the shops?


----------



## King Dorado

Murabito. said:


> I need to start saving up some tbt so I can buy some of the collectibles whenever they come out.
> Is there a thread that show how much items will cost when they appear in the shops?



if you go to the shop itself, and choose the collectibles tab, you will see all of the prices for the items that are typically in stock and that occasionally get re-stocked...


----------



## Mura

King Dad said:


> if you go to the shop itself, and choose the collectibles tab, you will see all of the prices for the items that are typically in stock and that occasionally get re-stocked...



No, what I meant was items that aren't in the shop currently, but will be added in the future. like this years fair items


----------



## King Dorado

Murabito. said:


> No, what I meant was items that aren't in the shop currently, but will be added in the future. like this years fair items



i believe that, as event items, they'll have to be purchased with the event "currency" (tickets) same way as the egg hunt prizes had to be purchased with event currency (eggs).


----------



## Jacob

Murabito. said:


> I need to start saving up some tbt so I can buy some of the collectibles whenever they come out.
> Is there a thread that show how much items will cost when they appear in the shops?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?295973-Guide-of-Past-Prices-of-Collectibles&highlight=

Skyfall had the prices in shop


----------



## pandapples

Jacob said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?295973-Guide-of-Past-Prices-of-Collectibles&highlight=
> 
> Skyfall had the prices in shop



Ooh I like how it says how many are in circulation. Didnt notice that before


----------



## Mura

King Dad said:


> i believe that, as event items, they'll have to be purchased with the event "currency" (tickets) same way as the egg hunt prizes had to be purchased with event currency (eggs).



Ohh, okay. 
I didn't there was going to be another currency. I thought that was just easter, but it makes sense now. 
And just like easter eggs, you will have to find these tickets in threads I assume?


----------



## King Dorado

Murabito. said:


> Ohh, okay.
> I didn't there was going to be another currency. I thought that was just easter, but it makes sense now.
> And just like easter eggs, you will have to find these tickets in threads I assume?



I dont think its a hunt, i think there are games and contests though.  I haven't been in a Fair yet, but you can probably find old closed threads explaining it in the Bulletin Board.


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> I dont think its a hunt, i think there are games and contests though.  I haven't been in a Fair yet, but you can probably find old closed threads explaining it in the Bulletin Board.



Yes, it's more like the Christmas event where you "earn" by participating.  It's not been a "hunt" the last few times.


----------



## Javocado

Shamrock collectible is back in the shop for 4/20!


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> Shamrock collectible is back in the shop for 4/20!



haha, well at the very least a tasty pizza or greasy bag of chips collectilble would be appropriate for one day only!


----------



## King Dorado

so have those japanese ACNL letter collectibles ever been re-stocked?  

best i can tell, they were released once upon a time and have otherwise just sat there out-of-stock, wasting valuable shop advertising space...


----------



## Heyden

King Dad said:


> so have those japanese ACNL letter collectibles ever been re-stocked?
> 
> best i can tell, they were released once upon a time and have otherwise just sat there out-of-stock, wasting valuable shop advertising space...


Last time they were restocked was 10 months ago during the 6/20 Direct, everything was with the exclusion of the Pink Letter.


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> so have those japanese ACNL letter collectibles ever been re-stocked?
> 
> best i can tell, they were released once upon a time and have otherwise just sat there out-of-stock, wasting valuable shop advertising space...



Yes.  They usually get restocked at every "Direct" that comes out.  Usually, not always.  And I have also seen a handful of "random" restocks.  Like Justin will just restock the pinks.  Or just the greens.  Or all of them except the yellow.  Or 1 yellow.  Completely random, not tied to a direct.  

I know, it's frustrating, you go to the shop and they are always sold out!  But if its any consolation, there was a point in time like 16 yellow houses TOTAL were out there and of the people that had them, like only 2 were still active.  That was super frustrating for a good number of people.


----------



## King Dorado

Skyfall said:


> Yes.  They usually get restocked at every "Direct" that comes out.  Usually, not always.  And I have also seen a handful of "random" restocks.  Like Justin will just restock the pinks.  Or just the greens.  Or all of them except the yellow.  Or 1 yellow.  Completely random, not tied to a direct.
> 
> I know, it's frustrating, you go to the shop and they are always sold out!  But if its any consolation, there was a point in time like 16 yellow houses TOTAL were out there and of the people that had them, like only 2 were still active.  That was super frustrating for a good number of people.



interesting, hadnt noticed that!  i was surprised nothing happened with those on the AC anniversary


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> interesting, hadnt noticed that!  i was surprised nothing happened with those on the AC anniversary



they did restock the letters on AC's anniversary, I caught a few random restocks that day - I was hoping to get a Yellow letter, but no dice


----------



## Chrystina

p e p p e r said:


> they did restock the letters on AC's anniversary, I caught a few random restocks that day - I was hoping to get a Yellow letter, but no dice



....
What?! This makes me so sad. I checked randomly throughout the day and didn't see any. Must've been checking at the wrong times.


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> they did restock the letters on AC's anniversary, I caught a few random restocks that day - I was hoping to get a Yellow letter, but no dice





Alexi said:


> ....
> What?! This makes me so sad. I checked randomly throughout the day and didn't see any. Must've been checking at the wrong times.



wow-- i didn't notice at all!  crikey...

i was checking periodically in the number sold tally for the yellow and green and never saw any change ...  i didnt check the numbers sold on the others bc i assumed theyd all be restocked at same time if it was gonna happen...


----------



## Heyden

p e p p e r said:


> they did restock the letters on AC's anniversary, I caught a few random restocks that day - I was hoping to get a Yellow letter, but no dice


OMG I just checked my numbers and they stocked one of each Do, U, Bu and Tsu... I was checking the whole day but nothing ugh. How annoying.


----------



## Skyfall

Oh wow!  I thought about checking that day but just forgot.    Aw, those sneaky admins...


----------



## King Dorado

Heyden said:


> OMG I just checked my numbers and they stocked one of each Do, U, Bu and Tsu... I was checking the whole day but nothing ugh. How annoying.



lmao- they only restocked 1 of each??
which is which, btw, i don't know the names of them...


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> lmao- they only restocked 1 of each??
> which is which, btw, i don't know the names of them...



Do is cyan, U is pink, Bu is teal, Tsu is dark blue/navy, No is yellow, and Mori is green

 Kinda bummed I missed the letter restocks.  Since they only restocked the first four... and today is earth day... maybe they'll restock the Mori?


----------



## Justin

p e p p e r said:


> they did restock the letters on AC's anniversary, I caught a few random restocks that day - I was hoping to get a Yellow letter, but no dice





Alexi said:


> ....
> What?! This makes me so sad. I checked randomly throughout the day and didn't see any. Must've been checking at the wrong times.





King Dad said:


> wow-- i didn't notice at all!  crikey...
> 
> i was checking periodically in the number sold tally for the yellow and green and never saw any change ...  i didnt check the numbers sold on the others bc i assumed theyd all be restocked at same time if it was gonna happen...





Heyden said:


> OMG I just checked my numbers and they stocked one of each Do, U, Bu and Tsu... I was checking the whole day but nothing ugh. How annoying.





Skyfall said:


> Oh wow!  I thought about checking that day but just forgot.    Aw, those sneaky admins...



Lol, fun story there. I had actually planned on doing all of them one at a time but stopped after it was clear nobody else even noticed besides pepper and I was just handing them to her! Nothing wrong with one person getting a bunch but if nobody else is even aware, then it feels unfair to keep going knowing they're all going to one user.

We will stock them more significantly at a later date though, promise!


----------



## Skyfall

Justin said:


> Lol, fun story there. I had actually planned on doing all of them one at a time but stopped after it was clear nobody else even noticed besides pepper and I was just handing them to her! Nothing wrong with one person getting a bunch but if nobody else is even aware, then it feels unfair to keep going knowing they're all going to one user.
> 
> We will stock them more significantly at a later date though, promise!



Next time, Justin, just give them straight to me.  Problem solved.


----------



## Chrystina

Justin said:


> Lol, fun story there. I had actually planned on doing all of them one at a time but stopped after it was clear nobody else even noticed besides pepper and I was just handing them to her! Nothing wrong with one person getting a bunch but if nobody else is even aware, then it feels unfair to keep going knowing they're all going to one user.
> 
> We will stock them more significantly at a later date though, promise!



"at a later date"

dangit. good to know but so, so vague it hurts. 
like.. am i waiting months here? days...? 
i dont expect an answer to this loll but hey worth a shot


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> Lol, fun story there. I had actually planned on doing all of them one at a time but stopped after it was clear nobody else even noticed besides pepper and I was just handing them to her! Nothing wrong with one person getting a bunch but if nobody else is even aware, then it feels unfair to keep going knowing they're all going to one user.
> 
> We will stock them more significantly at a later date though, promise!



Wow holy? Well I saw some user mentioning stuff cause it was a post where it was but then I was away by then anyways :3


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> We do actually have something a little different in the tentative works for the near future hopefully. Not entirely sure at this point if it will come to fruition, but you could consider it an event and it's not a yearly typical tradition.
> 
> As for restocks, it's definitely true that the first half of the year tends to have far fewer. It's not really anything intentionally planned but more just a side effect of more events and happenings later in the year that allow easy coinciding restocks. Sure there could be one right now, but it would completely random and out of place, so it's not really something I think about often or plan around. Maybe we'll work out something in conjunction with this event I spoke of though if it happens!





Justin said:


> Tentative event is still planned but delayed until a later date.* Nothing to do with anything you've said!
> 
> _*this is why I have my rule to usually say nothing because these things happen _



I had forgotten about this.  hmmmm.... anybody have any info?


----------



## spamurai

I never even realised there was restocks aha


----------



## ok.sean

You should secretly stock pokeballs for like 2 mins on a random day at a random time, completely free. Wouldn't that be interesting?


----------



## Stil

ok.sean said:


> You should secretly stock pokeballs for like 2 mins on a random day at a random time, completely free. Wouldn't that be interesting?



The market would be destroyed.


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> The market would be destroyed.



deserves it to be honest though, market here is kinda effed as it is lol.


----------



## spamurai

I keep waiting for the day the 'no' letters suddenly become the most common collectible xD


----------



## King Dorado

best I can tell the pokeball market is only scarce because a gazillion of them are owned by inactive users-- i think pretty much everybody who was around here for even a minute in 2013 got at least one.


----------



## Javocado

Speaking of Pokeballs, hmu if you got one on deck. I got my inner thigh and coconut oil on deck!


----------



## King Dorado

Cinco de Mayo coming up in just a few days.  

hmmm... could there be a one-time only Catrina Doll or a Sombrero in the works for this great American holiday???


----------



## King Dorado




----------



## Kirbystarship

I need to check the shop more offen. I don't like paying over priced for fruits like the apple and peach. Cherry isn't that bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

it is almost like paying for a used item.


----------



## spamurai

King Dad said:


>



What is that?
Is that a Gulliver item? I don't recognise it :O


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> What is that?
> Is that a Gulliver item? I don't recognise it :O



yes, that's the Katrina Doll (Day of the Dead figurine) that he mails you when you correctly tell him he was heading to Mexico...


----------



## spamurai

King Dad said:


> yes, that's the Katrina Doll (Day of the Dead figurine) that he mails you when you correctly tell him he was heading to Mexico...



Ohhhhh. Thank goodness xD
I thought after all this time I'd missed some DLC or they'd somehow updated it with new items :L


----------



## Aronthaer

yo admins, how's about a Cinco de Mayo restock?


----------



## Seroja

Tardis2016 said:


> I need to check the shop more offen. I don't like paying over priced for fruits like the apple and peach. Cherry isn't that bad.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> it is almost like paying for a used item.



"Gently used" fruits. 

I hope to buy a peach and apple from the shop too. The market price is too much for a casual TBTer like me.


----------



## Alienfish

So there are 50 white feathers in circulation, I wonder how many are on actual active accounts beside mine and a few others.


----------



## Libra

Moko's post isn't showing up, so hopefully now it will! ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

yes it does now, thank you!


----------



## Kirbystarship

How do you know their are 50 white feathers left?


----------



## Alienfish

Tardis2016 said:


> How do you know their are 50 white feathers left?



check the price guide and stuff it says there i think.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Moko said:


> check the price guide and stuff it says there i think.



I'll look what part of the guide? I only looked at the prices.


----------



## Libra

Moko said:


> check the price guide and stuff it says there i think.



That's what I thought too, except it's in the old guide (link here), LOL.

_red feather - 116
yellow feather - 88
green feather - 100
blue feather - 164
pink feather - 60
purple feather - 60
white feather - 50
blue balloon - 162
green balloon - 86
red pinwheel - 50_


----------



## Alienfish

Libra said:


> That's what I thought too, except it's in the old guide (link here), LOL.
> 
> _red feather - 116
> yellow feather - 88
> green feather - 100
> blue feather - 164
> pink feather - 60
> purple feather - 60
> white feather - 50
> blue balloon - 162
> green balloon - 86
> red pinwheel - 50_



yeah i was looking for that but it's dug down i think and whoever has the new one never included it but yes thanks :3


----------



## Skyfall

Yes, those numbers, as of the last fair, is accurate.  It's the TOTAL number, so there's 50 white feathers from all the fairs combined.


----------



## Alienfish

Skyfall said:


> Yes, those numbers, as of the last fair, is accurate.  It's the TOTAL number, so there's 50 white feathers from all the fairs combined.



yeah i know which makes it even more interesting tbh


----------



## King Dorado

oh cool.
iirc the last Fair was December 2014...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> oh cool.
> iirc the last Fair was December 2014...



sim.. correto. i think they were released throughout the fair and also for the winners in early 2015 that had a crapton of tickets afaik. which makes them even more rare as of today unless they release like 25 more this christmas lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Moko said:


> sim.. correto. i think they were released throughout the fair and also for the winners in early 2015 that had a crapton of tickets afaik. which makes them even more rare as of today unless they release like 25 more this christmas lol.



fyi, they said last Christmas that, the Fair was being moved to Summer...


----------



## King Dorado

say, isnt this upcoming Friday,...  

_Friday the 13th??  _


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> fyi, they said last Christmas that, the Fair was being moved to Summer...



Really? Hah, well would be interesting to see how many new feathers there would be around regardless of the time.


----------



## pandapples

Thanks for the cosmos


----------



## Zane

aww flowers <33


----------



## roseflower

Thanks for the expanded collectible lineup, we can finally display all the birthstones ^^


----------



## f11

The 2x6 looks so weird.


----------



## LethalLulu

Crys said:


> The 2x6 looks so weird.



It made my lineup better, I'm hyped.


----------



## kassie

the flowers are cute


----------



## Skyfall

I loooooooooooove the new flowers, they are so cute!  Can't wait for more.


----------



## skarmoury

So true, I'm glad they're expanding flower collectibles. I need carnation collectibles!


----------



## f11

looks like the afternoon crowd isn't here to get carnations...


----------



## Mints

there is literally 8 carnations left (thank god i woke up early today)


----------



## pandapples

Aren't they going to be restocked throughout the day?


----------



## Alienfish

pandapples said:


> Aren't they going to be restocked throughout the day?



Yeah rip EU people for that though -snort cakes-


----------



## Skyfall

I actually think it will be restocked frequently throughout the day.  I just hope its even so that all time zones get it, but it sort of sounded like it would be plentiful.  I hope i catch a few, i want to gift some to buddies.  .


----------



## glow

Omg of course when I'm asleep
Please restock them omg


----------



## Heyden

WAKES UP AT 4AM AND BS HAPPENS


----------



## Mellyjan3

Omfg im so sad, i woke up too late too ugh ;~;

- - - Post Merge - - -



entropy said:


> Omg of course when I'm asleep
> Please restock them omg




Also ur line up is goddess like *heart eyes*


----------



## King Dorado

crikey i was here the whole time, reading threads and missed the carnation restock... gone in 60 seconds flat. lmao!


----------



## Araie

Please let there be another carnation restock soon. <3


----------



## Chrystina

Araie said:


> Please let there be another carnation restock soon. <3



.

I missed the 7pm one by literally a minute.
Kinda ridic 50 are restocked and theyre gone just like that.
Idk why im *****ing though since that always happens lol.

I'm hoping theres another one. ):


----------



## Araie

Alexi said:


> .
> 
> I missed the 7pm one by literally a minute.
> Kinda ridic 50 are restocked and theyre gone just like that.
> Idk why im *****ing though since that always happens lol.
> 
> I'm hoping theres another one. ):



Aw man, that sucks. I was there, but it was extremely laggy, so I couldn't get one. I bet they'll do one or two more, though.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Araie said:


> Aw man, that sucks. I was there, but it was extremely laggy, so I couldn't get one. I bet they'll do one or two more, though.



Same! It lagged really bad, I was pissed


----------



## Mellyjan3

Welp i was on and missed both restocks lmfao


----------



## KeAi

I give up! Luck is not on my side today xD


----------



## Irelia

when u ask for a restock, and they give u a restock
but u dont get the restock


----------



## Kirbystarship

do you think they will do a restock?


----------



## sej

I don't even have enough lol


----------



## glow

tfw u were there for both restocks but lag murdered ur hopes and dreams

pls restock again


----------



## Xerolin

I got 3 during the First restock I believe, yay


----------



## SharJoY

I am surprised and happy to see that the carnation is still in the shop.  I hope I can catch a restock today, I would like to send a couple to friends that sent one to me.


----------



## King Dorado

looks like carnations have been removed from the shop...


----------



## LethalLulu

I just woke up, how many were sold total?


----------



## Chrystina

LethalLulu said:


> I just woke up, how many were sold total?



400.
I think you caught the last one yea? around 3am EST. they restocked to 352 then like a minute later restocked to 400 total.


----------



## Alienfish

Alexi said:


> 400.
> I think you caught the last one yea? around 3am EST. they restocked to 352 then like a minute later restocked to 400 total.



dang kinda interesting how they restocked so many though, gives hope for next time   But yeah glad I nabbed one for keeps.


----------



## King Dorado

Alexi said:


> 400.
> I think you caught the last one yea? around 3am EST. they restocked to 352 then like a minute later restocked to 400 total.



I was here for those also but reading threads and got to the shop too late.  (first one i got 1 all the way to my inventory page but found it had been sucked away from me by the lagz...)


----------



## LethalLulu

Alexi said:


> 400.
> I think you caught the last one yea? around 3am EST. they restocked to 352 then like a minute later restocked to 400 total.



Ahh, ok.  I was there for those two restocks.


----------



## N e s s

keep in mind folks the direct said theres gonna be a shop restock sometime this week


----------



## King Dorado

N e s s said:


> keep in mind folks the direct said theres gonna be a shop restock sometime this week



Friday the 13th weird doll re-stock this week please!


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> Friday the 13th weird doll re-stock this week please!



OMG YAS PLEASE RESTOCK A SUPER RARE COLLECTIBLE ON THE 13TH! oooo


----------



## Javocado

How about a Pokeball restock for Sun/Moon news tomorrow am I right


----------



## N a t

Javocado said:


> How about a Pokeball restock for Sun/Moon news tomorrow am I right



Hoo boy that'd be sumthin


----------



## Alienfish

Javocado said:


> How about a Pokeball restock for Sun/Moon news tomorrow am I right



rip my pants

also gotta love my dank line-up now : D


----------



## Kirbystarship

I needs tips on restocks. How offin should I refresh the page. I don't want to refresh the page every few seconts and their is no restock on that day.


----------



## Araie

Tardis2016 said:


> I needs tips on restocks. How offin should I refresh the page. I don't want to refresh the page every few seconts and their is no restock on that day.



They said they would announce the restock coming later this week, and it should have a set time when certain collectibles restock, so you should probably be ok... for now.


----------



## Alienfish

Araie said:


> They said they would announce the restock coming later this week, and it should have a set time when certain collectibles restock, so you should probably be ok... for now.



If it's tonight I'm gonna poke them with rakes again :<

Nah, hopefully it will be later this week.


----------



## Araie

Moko said:


> If it's tonight I'm gonna poke them with rakes again :<
> 
> Nah, hopefully it will be later this week.



I'm just going to say right now; Friday. I bet it's Friday. It's the only Friday the 13th of the year after all. Never know what they might restock, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Alienfish

Araie said:


> I'm just going to say right now; Friday. I bet it's Friday. It's the only Friday the 13th of the year after all. Never know what they might pull out, if you know what I mean.



Yeah I think so too unless they have something else planned, honestly :3 Hope I can be on, I need crap to resell lol


----------



## LethalLulu

I hope it's not Friday night, I'm going out to dinner with my family for my birthday.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Whats on this Friday? And why do you think their is a restock on Friday?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Tardis2016 said:


> Whats on this Friday? And why do you think their is a restock on Friday?



This Friday is the only Friday the 13th of this year


----------



## Trundle

Selling a Pokeball, PM me offers.


----------



## sej

Trundle said:


> Selling a Pokeball, PM me offers.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?366132-Pokeball-Collectible!
Javacado is buying a pokeball


----------



## Araie

Araie said:


> I'm just going to say right now; Friday. I bet it's Friday. It's the only Friday the 13th of the year after all. Never know what they might restock, if you know what I mean.



Well, looks like I was wrong. But what was recently announced really does seem even better than what I had hoped it would be!


----------



## TimTest123

I bet so


----------



## Alienfish

Araie said:


> Well, looks like I was wrong. But what was recently announced really does seem even better than what I had hoped it would be!



yah just gotta polish my shtposting skills


----------



## King Dorado

have there been any hints about how many items will restock?  typically, for apples it seems like its only been 5 at a time.  with this much hype and advance notice, i think there's gonna be a heck of a lot of disappointed forum members if its only the usual restock numbers...

(also, thinking of making Fri.13th weird doll restock petition @ HQ board...)


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> have there been any hints about how many items will restock?  typically, for apples it seems like its only been 5 at a time.  with this much hype and advance notice, i think there's gonna be a heck of a lot of disappointed forum members if its only the usual restock numbers...
> 
> (also, thinking of making Fri.13th weird doll restock petition @ HQ board...)



I've been wondering myself how many of each item are gonna get stocked....

if this is like last year though there'll be plenty enough for everyone


----------



## King Dorado

Lucanosa said:


> I've been wondering myself how many of each item are gonna get stocked....
> 
> if this is like last year though there'll be plenty enough for everyone



depends on the month i think last year, but i think there were usually more than 2 restocks then, so...  if only 2 now the numbers could be low...


----------



## Trundle

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?367670-Giveaway-All-my-collectibles

giveaway


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> You can expect the amount of items restocked for most items to be similar to past major restocks in TBT Directs. There will be more than what's found in minor restocks outside of large directs, but don't set your expectations beyond what past restocks have offered.



anybody got an idea what this means for the quantities that will be restocked for:
peaches and apples?
choco cakes and hammers?
japanese letters/houses?

gracias


----------



## Kirito

King Dad said:


> anybody got an idea what this means for the quantities that will be restocked for:
> peaches and apples?
> choco cakes and hammers?
> japanese letters/houses?
> 
> gracias



The only thing I know is they usually restock 2 yellow houses per major restock


----------



## spamurai

Kirito said:


> The only thing I know is they usually restock 2 yellow houses per major restock



If that...
The numbers will vary. I think the 1st restock tends to get more stock too.


----------



## Justin

We've already confirmed that the numbers in the restocks will be equal in the interest of fairness. (or close enough, sometimes a glitch amidst the lag will allow an extra one or two to be sold!) Keep this is mind as well when considering how many of an item is available, it's actually double that but split into two.


----------



## Alienfish

#hypeisreal 

And yeah I hope there will be more of the sunday stuff since I hope can be on, mostly trying fruits cause I can for once...


----------



## Kirbystarship

It's almost time.


----------



## Corrie

I find it entertaining of how worthless cherries are in this community. Everyone literally is either giving them away or selling them at shop price. At the first restock today, four minutes after the shops restocked, my internet finally stopped lagging and loaded the shop. There were still cherries there. O_O the apples and peaches were gone. Poor cherries. Dunno why no one wants them.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Corrie said:


> I find it entertaining of how worthless cherries are in this community. Everyone literally is either giving them away or selling them at shop price. At the first restock today, four minutes after the shops restocked, my internet finally stopped lagging and loaded the shop. There were still cherries there. O_O the apples and peaches were gone. Poor cherries. Dunno why no one wants them.


I think it's because people on here just in general.... don't like cherries?  LOL I've noticed more people on here like peaches/apples (especially the perfect ones in their towns) than other fruits, and I think it sorta carries over onto the collectibles.

But it's nice because the people like me who love cherries can easily get them


----------



## aleshapie

I love cherries! Also, they are less rare, so everyone was more focused on the peaches and apples. Personally, I had no intention  of buying more cherries, because I already have two.  But I bought two more on impulse simply to be able to help out people who were not able to get one. That is why I am selling them at shop price, because I know the pain and misery of not getting something at restock.


----------



## Seroja

Corrie said:


> I find it entertaining of how worthless cherries are in this community. Everyone literally is either giving them away or selling them at shop price. At the first restock today, four minutes after the shops restocked, my internet finally stopped lagging and loaded the shop. There were still cherries there. O_O the apples and peaches were gone. Poor cherries. Dunno why no one wants them.



I do and this lack of interest works in my favour. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jacob

Corrie said:


> I find it entertaining of how worthless cherries are in this community. Everyone literally is either giving them away or selling them at shop price. At the first restock today, four minutes after the shops restocked, my internet finally stopped lagging and loaded the shop. There were still cherries there. O_O the apples and peaches were gone. Poor cherries. Dunno why no one wants them.


I don't really find it all that surprising due to the fact that the mods had a poll for which fruits were most popular. This was how they decided which fruits would be most rare as collectibles, and I guess cherry just got 3rd most popular.

And Justin probably restocked more cherries than the others so they took longer to sell

Kinda excited to see if anyone buys the Group add-on tomorrow, I'm not too sure how many members are willing to pay that much (Besides Flop, Blizzard, and Miharu and I haha)


----------



## Skyfall

On a completely different note (not restock talk), the marketplace is so much CLEANER since all the in-game item trade threads have moved to retail.  Much much nicer, Justin.  Thanks!


----------



## Zane

Skyfall said:


> On a completely different note (not restock talk), the marketplace is so much CLEANER since all the in-game item trade threads have moved to retail.  Much much nicer, Justin.  Thanks!



it's so beautiful


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> On a completely different note (not restock talk), the marketplace is so much CLEANER since all the in-game item trade threads have moved to retail.  Much much nicer, Justin.  Thanks!



I was pretty torn on this change for a long time but now that I see it in action, I think it's for the best. We've updated the board descriptions a bit to be clearer as well.


----------



## Mura

Justin said:


> I was pretty torn on this change for a long time but now that I see it in action, I think it's for the best. We've updated the board descriptions a bit to be clearer as well.



I agree, it looks very nice.


----------



## King Dorado

looking ahead to tomorrow,
can anyone recall the usual restock number for choco cakes, and for hammers?


----------



## Aronthaer

Corrie said:


> I find it entertaining of how worthless cherries are in this community.



The almighty Cherry God is offended by that statement. Burn in fruity hell, unbeliever.

Plz don't take me seriously


----------



## Heyden

Is it just me or has the lag gotten worse during restocks lately? I recall previous restocks being a lot easier to catch, or is it just the fact we've had like 2 weeks notice so a lot of people know..?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Heyden said:


> Is it just me or has the lag gotten worse during restocks lately? I recall previous restocks being a lot easier to catch, or is it just the fact we've had like 2 weeks notice so a lot of people know..?



No, you're right.  Last year's direct I actually managed to get the shop to load, it was just a matter of not clicking stuff fast enough that caused me to lose out.  This year.... the page glitched, and 5 minutes later it popped up crystal clear and everything's sold out.  It might have something to do with the 2 weeks notice, but either way, I think I'm just gonna take advantage of pre/post-restock sales, since I'm doubting I'll get any houses.


----------



## Vizionari

Heyden said:


> Is it just me or has the lag gotten worse during restocks lately? I recall previous restocks being a lot easier to catch, or is it just the fact we've had like 2 weeks notice so a lot of people know..?



Yeah, I agree. In the past I've been able to get at least something from the restocks, but the recent ones have been pretty bad. It might have to do with the fact that only a few items are getting restocked at a time and that everyone is going for the same items at the same time.


----------



## device

no because if the admins were to have direct restocks instead of restocks where everyone knows what the time is then there would be much less lag, bc everyone's going to the shop at the same so obvs it's gonna lag


----------



## Chrystina

basically, no more scheduled restocks *please. *


----------



## King Dorado

so how many of each of the houses/letters y'all think get restocked??


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> so how many of each of the houses/letters y'all think get restocked??



I actually have an excel sheet for that

2 yellow
15 cyan
10 pink
5 teal
5 blue
10 green


----------



## King Dorado

Here is how many were restocked of each item at today's round one:







  15





10





5





5





2





10

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops-- thanks Lulu!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Alexi said:


> basically, no more scheduled restocks *please. *



True but if they are no scheduled people will still complain saying how it was "unfair as
users didn't know and let other users at a unfair advantage" and so on...

people will complain if they are scheduled or not...

the lag is ridiculous tho and the same with the amount of collectable restocked...well some of them....


----------



## Alienfish

Well, they need to work on their system they use if they need people to stop complaining. If it's nearly impossible to enter a shop let alone put something in cart unless you have 100/100+ internet and live in the US there is something wrong. Also both times are obviously favoring US timezones regardless cause most people will be able to be on both times unless they live on the wrong edge of the country so to say.

Also it doesn't hurt to double the restocked amounts to get the economy back on track.


----------



## Kirito

Looks like my guess on 2 yellow being restocked was spot on


----------



## Alienfish

Kirito said:


> Looks like my guess on 2 yellow being restocked was spot on



Yeah, I don't think anyone expected more of anything tbh.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Moko said:


> Yeah, I don't think anyone expected more of anything tbh.



This whole event was literally a waste of time, I could've spent the time elsewhere if I was made aware that there were gonna be almost nothing restocked.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Lucanosa said:


> This whole event was literally a waste of time, I could've spent the time elsewhere if I was made aware that there were gonna be almost nothing restocked.



welcome to the restock life that has been like this for a while now


----------



## Skyfall

Some random/unsolicited advice about restock?  I know a lot of you are pist off because you lost out on getting the stuff you wanted.  But the upside of a flood of new inventory to active users is that some of those guys will turn around and sell. It *should* make the prices drop in the next few weeks.  You just have to be diligent and keep your eyes peeled, should be some deals to be had here and there.  Good luck!


----------



## Heyden

As annoyed as I am, it's true, at least there's more in circulation now, they haven't been stocked since last June soooo


----------



## device

eh I think prices dropping is a bad thing, I like it when an item is rare


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> Some random/unsolicited advice about restock?  I know a lot of you are pist off because you lost out on getting the stuff you wanted.  But the upside of a flood of new inventory to active users is that some of those guys will turn around and sell. It *should* make the prices drop in the next few weeks.  You just have to be diligent and keep your eyes peeled, should be some deals to be had here and there.  Good luck!



Yup! This is how I always look at it but I usually don't say it for sake of not getting attacked by the angry mob.


----------



## Chrystina

Skyfall said:


> Some random/unsolicited advice about restock?  I know a lot of you are pist off because you lost out on getting the stuff you wanted.  But the upside of a flood of new inventory to active users is that some of those guys will turn around and sell. It *should* make the prices drop in the next few weeks.  You just have to be diligent and keep your eyes peeled, should be some deals to be had here and there.  Good luck!



So far the letters don't seem to be dropping at all. Everyone is going by "the guide", which is kind of annoying tbh. I've noticed some users sell for a little lower, or even shop price - bless them, but wishful hoping if the letters actually drop in price.


----------



## Alienfish

Lucanosa said:


> This whole event was literally a waste of time, I could've spent the time elsewhere if I was made aware that there were gonna be almost nothing restocked.



Yeah I mean Thursday was worse than usual but yeah this was a joke even being on the site considering how slow it was.


----------



## Sholee

Alexi said:


> So far the letters don't seem to be dropping at all. Everyone is going by "the guide", which is kind of annoying tbh. I've noticed some users sell for a little lower, or even shop price - bless them, but wishful hoping if the letters actually drop in price.



The letters are rarely restocked and highly sought after due to so many people missing 1 or 2 letters that I doubt they would drop in price by much. Also it seems most of the people who got them during the restock seem to be keeping it so there isn't really that many available in circulation despite them restocking a decent amount.

(by "decent", this has been the most letters restocked ever in one day)


----------



## LethalLulu

It seems that the restock actually caused crazy demand.  I've had peaches and apples in my shop for _months_ and never had interest in them.  This rolls around, and suddenly everyone wants these two.  Same thing happened with my pink and cyan houses.  Took an eternity to sell the cyans, now everyone's wanting them.  (Of course the yellow house I had I sold in less than 24 hours, so)


----------



## Seroja

LethalLulu said:


> It seems that the restock actually caused crazy demand.  I've had peaches and apples in my shop for _months_ and never had interest in them.  This rolls around, and suddenly everyone wants these two.  Same thing happened with my pink and cyan houses.  Took an eternity to sell the cyans, now everyone's wanting them.  (Of course the yellow house I had I sold in less than 24 hours, so)



I can attest to this. To be honest I've *always* wanted an apple and a peach and the restock was my only hope. When I failed to get an apple it drove me nuts and made me desperate especially after seeing so many apples in people's lineups ugh. That was why I decided to just buy one at market price. Felt super calm after that though so no regrets. Thank you Lulu for the good deal


----------



## LethalLulu

Seroja said:


> I can attest to this. To be honest I've *always* wanted an apple and a peach and the restock was my only hope. When I failed to get an apple it drove me nuts and made me desperate especially after seeing so many apples in people's lineups ugh. That was why I decided to just buy one at market price. Felt super calm after that though so no regrets. Thank you Lulu for the good deal



Yah, I see why that'd make you want one more.  I had other ideas of why the demand went up, too.  People may have gotten really high hopes for the restock, saw themselves with the item they wanted, maybe even thought about lineup ideas.  Then after not getting the item, they still grew attached, increasing demand.  I only think this, because this has happened to me multiple times on other sites.


----------



## Mellyjan3

I really want the teal house. The only collectables i really hope to collect and keep for myself besides that are the birthstones, a chocolate cake, pink carnations, and a pink feather.


----------



## Stil

Mellyjan3 said:


> I really want the teal house. The only collectables i really hope to collect and keep for myself besides that are the birthstones, a chocolate cake, pink carnations, and a pink feather.



Yeah. The Teal house is one of my favorite collectibles. Good luck on your search!


----------



## PeeBraiin

Gonna be doing a giveaway soon so I'm excited c:


----------



## Miharu

Ahhh finally got the line up I wanted!!! <3 Special thanks to Minties for swapping her yellow house for mine!! ;v ; If it weren't for her, I wouldn't have had all my houses on the bottom hahaha! XD


----------



## shendere

I still need a teal :'(


----------



## Mellyjan3

Infinity said:


> Yeah. The Teal house is one of my favorite collectibles. Good luck on your search!



Thanks!


----------



## Aali

It took way to long to sell my cyan house but finally did it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I feel like I'm the only one who seriously doesn't care about collectables.
All/most of my collectables rn have some type of meaning. I earned them or my friends gave them to me.
Everything else ive ever had ive given away.
I could have a "nice" lineup but seriously don't care lmfao


----------



## shendere

Looking for a teal letter


----------



## Xerolin

did i get banned just so i'd miss the restocks


----------



## Alienfish

Xerolin said:


> did i get banned just so i'd miss the restocks



*applaud sfx here*

yes what do you think lol.

o well can only hope for improvements to the whole thing next time, or if they do like gmt noon restocks or something, sigh.


----------



## Sholee

StarryWolf said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who seriously doesn't care about collectables.
> All/most of my collectables rn have some type of meaning. I earned them or my friends gave them to me.
> Everything else ive ever had ive given away.
> I could have a "nice" lineup but seriously don't care lmfao



I think there are plenty of people who don't care for collectibles, if you monitor the market enough, you'll find that it's the same people buying/selling collectibles. I think most of the members want bells to trade for other things such as art, other game currency, pokemons, etc. But the problem is that TBT bells are so hard to earn that the only quick solution is to get restock collectibles and sell for a large profit.


----------



## Alienfish

^true that unless you post 12 bells posts x10 a day or something which will probably be like half of them being ranting for bells anyways..


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sholee said:


> I think there are plenty of people who don't care for collectibles, if you monitor the market enough, you'll find that it's the same people buying/selling collectibles. I think most of the members want bells to trade for other things such as art, other game currency, pokemons, etc. But the problem is that TBT bells are so hard to earn that the only quick solution is to get restock collectibles and sell for a large profit.



Ehh
True dat I guess. But I don't even bother getting collectables to sell them for a profit, and when I do catch a restock I just give it away. Unless its a new collectable I cbf. I just feel like everything is so blown over with all the salt flying around.
Everyone is so fixated on getting collectables to become "cool" or "popular". 
#MAKETBTGREATAGAIN lol


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah the only collectible I really wanted before all my 12 flowers lol was a white feather that I eventually acquired, the green pinwheel was a nice bonus from the trivia nights that were the best with the fairs tbh  the other two were nice gifts so therefore I keep em.


----------



## strawberrywine

StarryWolf said:


> Everyone is so fixated on getting collectables to become "cool" or "popular".
> #MAKETBTGREATAGAIN lol



..lol what? maybe it's just because they really like collecting them?


----------



## Alienfish

WhiteCkaw said:


> ..lol what? maybe it's just because they really like collecting them?



*coughtotallydoesnotbeingironic*

Yeah, doesn't mean driving up the prices is a good thing lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

WhiteCkaw said:


> ..lol what? maybe it's just because they really like collecting them?



To become cool or popular
lol


----------



## LethalLulu

StarryWolf said:


> To become cool or popular
> lol



I like collecting collectibles because it's fun to run a "business".


----------



## Aali

LOL I only collect to resell and rn I'm planning to do a giveaway


----------



## Zane

i dont know why but i am suddenly feeling very cool and popular......


----------



## Xerolin

Zane said:


> i dont know why but i am suddenly feeling very cool and popular......



bravo


----------



## Javocado

Zane said:


> i dont know why but i am suddenly feeling very cool and popular......



ever since i got me pokeball i can just feel the coolness surging thru me veins!!!


----------



## PeeBraiin

selling a mori letter someone pm me with offers and stuff


----------



## Alienfish

Universaljellyfish said:


> selling a mori letter someone pm me with offers and stuff



my soul. lol.



also yeah this "business" is really fun don't people think


----------



## Corrie

I kinda find it funny to watch people's selling threads never get any buyers and have bumps that go from 100000 pages back, all because they refuse to go lower than the highest price on the guide. Some people think the guide is like, the law or something. You'd think they'd give up and go a little lower til they can get a buyer. I mean, at the end of the day, isn't getting SOME TBT better than none?


----------



## Heyden

Corrie said:


> I kinda find it funny to watch people's selling threads never get any buyers and have bumps that go from 100000 pages back, all because they refuse to go lower than the highest price on the guide. Some people think the guide is like, the law or something. You'd think they'd give up and go a little lower til they can get a buyer. I mean, at the end of the day, isn't getting SOME TBT better than none?


Maybe they aren't in a rush to sell?


----------



## King Dorado

any word re when the Fair will take place?  are we looking at August??


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> any word re when the Fair will take place?  are we looking at August??



no idea tbh but yeah probably later unless they are planning some surprise, i assume those things take their time to prepare 

andyeah would be nice if they could restock those dolls too, i'd want one just for keeps.


----------



## LethalLulu

Corrie said:


> I kinda find it funny to watch people's selling threads never get any buyers and have bumps that go from 100000 pages back, all because they refuse to go lower than the highest price on the guide. Some people think the guide is like, the law or something. You'd think they'd give up and go a little lower til they can get a buyer. I mean, at the end of the day, isn't getting SOME TBT better than none?



For me personally, it's because 90% of my offers are through pm.  I'm also extremely patient.  If something isn't at the price I want it for, I'll wait until it is.  Take the cake for example, I remember buying some for 29 tbt, but now that it's gone, the value will slowly increase over time.

Also if I'm making tbt selling flight rising treasure, why rush to sell collectibles?


----------



## uwuzumakii

I kinda hope we don't have another Christmas event this year. Don't get me wrong, I had a blast, but it wasn't very long and I really want me some balloons or something.


----------



## Trundle

[00:49] Jubs: spoilers: all fair collectibles are light blue


----------



## uwuzumakii

BingoTheElf said:


> [00:49] Jubs: spoilers: all fair collectibles are light blue



I WANT ME A BLUE BALLOON!!!!!!!!!!1111!!11!!111


----------



## Alienfish

BingoTheElf said:


> [00:49] Jubs: spoilers: all fair collectibles are light blue



lmaooo  well fair enough. would be fun with another fair if i would have time with it that is.


----------



## Javocado

BingoTheElf said:


> [00:49] Jubs: spoilers: all fair collectibles are light blue



where red balloon fml


----------



## King Dorado

June birthstone is in shop.


----------



## spamurai

I thought the fair got cancelled?


----------



## Javocado

spamurai said:


> I thought the fair got cancelled?



Nah, son. It's just making an appearance later than the last one.


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> I thought the fair got cancelled?



the admins said last year that Fair was being moved from December to the summer so the forum could have a Christmas event...


----------



## Heyden

thank u for my june birthstone


----------



## spamurai

Javocado said:


> Nah, son. It's just making an appearance later than the last one.



Oh sick  Can't wait.


----------



## Alienfish

Tfw when you are finally gonna be home late june...


----------



## skarmoury

Oh man, I hope they release red carnation collectibles on fathers' dayyy


----------



## Alienfish

skarmoury said:


> Oh man, I hope they release red carnation collectibles on fathers' dayyy



yes me too or im gonna go poke jubs and jer with a broom all june


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Moko said:


> yes me too or im gonna go poke jubs and jer with a broom all june



Don't forget Oblivia


----------



## Alienfish

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Don't forget Oblivia



ya she and jer too lol.

but yeah it would be really awesome if they do, it's by far my fav flower in the game and would look great with my turts!


----------



## Xerolin

I hope they get the red carnations! I'll need a few to go with my pink ones


----------



## King Dorado

I hope before cosmos go out of the shop, that we see an appearance of the hybrid ones-- orange, pink, and black...


----------



## Alienfish

Xerolin said:


> I hope they get the red carnations! I'll need a few to go with my pink ones



hooo i want 12 of those red ones mann or more idek .P


----------



## spamurai

Need them Apples restocked one day pleaseeeeee


----------



## Kirbystarship

Do you think they could do a restock tomorrow because of E3?


----------



## spamurai

Kirbystarship said:


> Do you think they could do a restock tomorrow because of E3?



You mean you didn't grab the secret E3 Collectible? :O
ha, only joking.
But you never know :O


----------



## Tensu

spamurai said:


> You mean you didn't grab the secret E3 Collectible? :O
> ha, only joking.
> But you never know :O



nuuu don't joke like that. You scared the bejeezers out of me.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeaah I hope they do red carnations tomorrow Or I will be great disappoint of my son admins here.


----------



## King Dorado

Moko said:


> Yeaah I hope they do red carnations tomorrow Or I will be great disappoint of my son admins here.



maybe it will be a north american fathers day tradition instead, like:

tacky necktie collectibles!


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> maybe it will be a north american fathers day tradition instead, like:
> 
> tacky necktie collectibles!



wouldn't be surprised if they pull that prank tho lmao


----------



## Ayaya

will there be a red carnation for fathers' day?


----------



## Xerolin

give us red carnations or riot!!


----------



## Vizionari

there better be red carnations tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> there better be red carnations tomorrow



yes or i bet they'll just be 'trololol you saved for nothing' and then do it like next day when we waste it all lmao


----------



## Alienfish

AHH HECK YEAH SWEETEST LINE UP EVER.

sorry for caps but tbh thanks everyone for selling!!


----------



## Xerolin

I'm just refreshing the shop


----------



## Vizionari

mods pls restock now


----------



## Xerolin

nnnnnow


----------



## Alienfish

yes i need a few more for friends damn


----------



## HungryForCereal

please restock red carnation! i only need one .???`(>▂<)??`?.


----------



## Xerolin

i need as many that i can get

- - - Post Merge - - -

hoping to get at least 6 for my lineup


----------



## Vizionari

I got one, now I'm satisfied <3


----------



## Xerolin

much refresh such wow


----------



## Seasons-Crossing

I got one!!


----------



## Xerolin

got 2!


----------



## LethalLulu

I had no luck, haha.  Time to work on hw.


----------



## piske

I got one! don't think I've ever caught a restock of anything before! ;w;


----------



## Jacob

anyone else hyped af for the fair collectibles
i need to get a few more to complete the Fair/summer collectibles set


----------



## f11

So hyped.


----------



## piske

Jacob said:


> anyone else hyped af for the fair collectibles
> i need to get a few more to complete the Fair/summer collectibles set



I am! I've never experienced a fair so I'm really looking forward to it! and if they have similar collectibles I'd love a pink feather, it's so cute~


----------



## Gracelia

Jacob said:


> anyone else hyped af for the fair collectibles
> i need to get a few more to complete the Fair/summer collectibles set



Yeahh get hyped \o/
The events are always really fun to participate in. Also love seeing everyone's spirit for it & their entries too.


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm so excited~  I'll be able to get my dream lineup:






The only thing is I'd need the option to be able to move around collectibles in any way.


----------



## Miharu

LethalLulu said:


> I'm so excited~  I'll be able to get my dream lineup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is I'd need the option to be able to move around collectibles in any way.



OHHH That looks amazing!! Congrats!!! cx And yeah ; v; That option would be amazing ahaha no one would have to worry about swapping collectibles for their dates XD


----------



## Xerolin

im tired, pls restock already


----------



## Vizionari

Jacob said:


> anyone else hyped af for the fair collectibles
> i need to get a few more to complete the Fair/summer collectibles set



Yes of course! Hope to get the rest of the feathers like the purple, blue, and white. Wonder if there will be new ones this year, too.


----------



## LethalLulu

Miharu said:


> OHHH That looks amazing!! Congrats!!! cx And yeah ; v; That option would be amazing ahaha no one would have to worry about swapping collectibles for their dates XD



Yah, especially since I love this pokeball because of the message and the fact that it came from Jacob haha.
I'm waiting for the new event so that feathers might be a little cheaper xD
That and I might want a newer colored feather instead c:


----------



## Miharu

Jacob said:


> anyone else hyped af for the fair collectibles
> i need to get a few more to complete the Fair/summer collectibles set



YESSSS I think this is my first time participating ahahaha XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> Yah, especially since I love this pokeball because of the message and the fact that it came from Jacob haha.
> I'm waiting for the new event so that feathers might be a little cheaper xD
> That and I might want a newer colored feather instead c:



D'aww silly Jacob ahaha! XD
Ohhh what color do you think the new feather will be if there is one? O:


----------



## LethalLulu

Miharu said:


> YESSSS I think this is my first time participating ahahaha XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> D'aww silly Jacob ahaha! XD
> Ohhh what color do you think the new feather will be if there is one? O:



Idk but oh man do I want a black feather.


----------



## King Dorado

i called this some time back-- Dark Feather!!


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> i called this some time back-- Dark Feather!!



If they add a dark feather to this, I anticipate a few EDGY line-ups will be floating around. They'll consist of black candies (to the few who own them), dark eggs, dark feathers (if they make one), and some spellectibles or something >>


----------



## Javocado

If they don't drop Red Balloons, I'm gonna start swinging.


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> If they add a dark feather to this, I anticipate a few EDGY line-ups will be floating around. They'll consist of black candies (to the few who own them), dark eggs, dark feathers (if they make one), and some spellectibles or something >>



I would 100% do that


----------



## uwuzumakii

I will become Phineas (City Foly version) and get all of the balloons!!!


----------



## Heyden

1 year since Toy Hammers and Apples released


----------



## N a t

oak said:


> 1 year since Toy Hammers and Apples released



The mods should celebrate this momentous occasion, by letting me buy a hammer that I can afford, and not some painfully inflated pixel. >_>

Jk ya'll. I'm just sour over these dang hammers.


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> The mods should celebrate this momentous occasion, by letting me buy a hammer that I can afford, and not some painfully inflated pixel. >_>
> 
> Jk ya'll. I'm just sour over these dang hammers.



I feel you, I'm just sour about these restocks they had in general.


----------



## mogyay

i kind of want a dark egg i've decided


----------



## Sicatiff

I want a blue balloon to go with my green one ><


----------



## spamurai

Anyone have any cheap red carnations? xD
I missed it.


----------



## LethalLulu

spamurai said:


> Anyone have any cheap red carnations? xD
> I missed it.



I'm selling some c:
You can pm me ^^


----------



## spamurai

LethalLulu said:


> I'm selling some c:
> You can pm me ^^



Ah I literally just bought one from someone.
Thanks for the offer though


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

Doe anyone know when the next restock is? I always miss it ;(


----------



## Araie

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Doe anyone know when the next restock is? I always miss it ;(



Nope, just have to wait for a Direct.


----------



## King Dorado

so the cosmos swap out for pansies i guess on Thursday night (or sometime Friday).

I wonder if there are white carnations or anything unusual like that in the works as well...


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

King Dad said:


> so the cosmos swap out for pansies i guess on Thursday night (or sometime Friday).
> 
> I wonder if there are white carnations or anything unusual like that in the works as well...



OOH! I don't particularly like the cosmos, but I love pansies!!


----------



## Alienfish

all these flowers kinda want em all but ye the red carnations are my favs 5lyf


----------



## Moonbrink

hopefully they start stocking hybrid flowers


----------



## Cascade

Moonbrink said:


> hopefully they start stocking hybrid flowers



We hope hybrid cosmos for sure


----------



## TykiButterfree

If there are any purple flowers, I will have to get those.


----------



## Tensu

Candice said:


> We hope hybrid cosmos for sure



I'm really hoping for an orange one.


----------



## spamurai

New collectibles tomorrow?


----------



## Moonbrink

doesn't look good, oh well cosmos aren't THAT great.


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> New collectibles tomorrow?



yeah, the pansies replace the cosmos.  per the last Direct.


----------



## Chicha

Can't wait for the pansies! Definitely gonna buy some yellow ones and maybe the other colors as well. <3


----------



## Tensu

Are the cosmos ever coming back next year?


----------



## King Dorado

well.  i guess the original direct about cosmos being available until June 31st was correct...


----------



## xenoblade

cosmos are supposed to come back next year, as the pansies will be there for only one or two months.


----------



## N a t

shigure said:


> cosmos are supposed to come back next year, as the pansies will be there for only one or two months.



This. I'm pretty sure the common flowers will always cycle back around, but I dunno about the rare ones. You'd think the Carnations might come back next year, since the Holidays will as well, but it's not like the Smamrocks came back this year.


----------



## King Dorado

Bone Baby said:


> This. I'm pretty sure the common flowers will always cycle back around, but I dunno about the rare ones. You'd think the Carnations might come back next year, since the Holidays will as well, but it's not like the Smamrocks came back this year.



the smamrocks were introduced this year, so there's a chance i imagine that we see them next St. Patrick's Day (altho, the admins did say that it was a one-time only offering...)


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Stocked up on cosmos the other day so I can sell them for a ridiculous price in December


----------



## Liamslash

I want to catch a restock but I've heard they rarely happen. I stocked up on TBT and I hope to buy some soon, because trying to guess the stock market it difficult and cycling villagers is a long time thing. Anyone know if there will be one when the fair is announced, does that happen?


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, the pansies are cute. I think I will try to get the flowers I use in my town. I just hope hybrids won't be impossibly rare.


----------



## spamurai

I need to make a couple more TBT before I can get the new flowers haha


----------



## Javocado

Pokemon GO is sliding out! I say we celebrate the release with a release of our own:







I would love to have these in Collectible form. :,)


----------



## Kirbystarship

I hope people will buy the old flowers soon spent all my TBT on them.


----------



## Javocado

Looking for a Green Letter currently. If yall have one and you're looking to deal hmu.

Also, this wait for the Fair feels so agonizing.


----------



## Liamslash

How about a nice pokeball restock for the release of pokemon go?

It was worth a try


----------



## Aquari

restock mori PLZ


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Been gone for some time and apparently now line ups are 6x2 instead of the old 5x2 for collectibles which, pretty much messed up my line up -__- Does anyone know where or who I can ask to figure out if there was a peach released between these two dates 12-22-2014 - 11-07-2014


----------



## Skyfall

So... now that it seems there's multiple guides, would it be possible to get a "GUIDE" tab so we can find the guides more quickly?


----------



## N a t

Please, release some kind of cute Pok?mon Go Collectible or restock the Pokeball loL But make sure I can snag just one

I would like to see more Pok?mon Collectibles. There are only 3, I believe, and the only one I REALLY like is the Pokeball. I had a few eggs in the past, including the Pikachu egg, but then I realized that I didn't like the eggs nearly as much as I felt I did. I would love to have some kind of Pok?mon Collectible that isn't an egg, and isn't nearly impossible to obtain xD


----------



## Awesomeness1230

We should make actual pokemon collectibles . I would get a Rayquaza if I had to walk through fire


----------



## N a t

Awesomeness1230 said:


> We should make actual pokemon collectibles . I would get a Rayquaza if I had to walk through fire



It'd be super cool if they released a few Pok?mon collectibles of actual pokemon, but something simple, and I mean like a starter pokemon in it's pixelated sprite, if it were say part of an older game. Like, take Pok?mon Yellow's sprites for example. Super simple, and if they can shrink it down enough, they still have a neat, and cute pokemon collectible. I feel like Rayquaza would be very challenging xD


----------



## piske

Bone Baby said:


> Please, release some kind of cute Pok?mon Go Collectible or restock the Pokeball loL But make sure I can snag just one
> 
> I would like to see more Pok?mon Collectibles. There are only 3, I believe, and the only one I REALLY like is the Pokeball. I had a few eggs in the past, including the Pikachu egg, but then I realized that I didn't like the eggs nearly as much as I felt I did. I would love to have some kind of Pok?mon Collectible that isn't an egg, and isn't nearly impossible to obtain xD



me too! but I'd love to have my own pokeball ; v ;


----------



## Kirbystarship

pechue said:


> me too! but I'd love to have my own pokeball ; v ;



I'm almost sure they will restock the pokeballs on pokemon son and moon comes out.


----------



## King Dorado

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm almost sure they will restock the pokeballs on pokemon son and moon comes out.



my guess is they will do a raffle for 10 or 20 of them.  
although it would be more equitable to current membership imo to do a flat-out restock...


----------



## Flyffel

Can't you make a new Pok?ball collectible to commerate the ridiculous success of GO? And not make it super rare because GO is played by "everyone". lol


----------



## piichinu

the pokeball is fugly literally whats the hype

got rid of mine as soon as i could

- - - Post Merge - - -

imo there r too many pokemon collectibles (unless they make a jigglypuff one)

they need zelda/fire emblem series ones if anything


----------



## TykiButterfree

shiida said:


> the pokeball is fugly literally whats the hype
> 
> got rid of mine as soon as i could
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> imo there r too many pokemon collectibles (unless they make a jigglypuff one)
> 
> they need zelda/fire emblem series ones if anything


Omg if there was a triforce I think I actually would want multiples of that one.


----------



## King Dorado

shiida said:


> they need zelda/fire emblem series ones if anything



i like that suggestion.  yeah, why limit to pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish

ye would be cool with a fire emblem, or monster hunter one but idek i guess they can't make one for each :3

but ye pokemon something would be neato potato


----------



## spamurai

We've had poke balls before, maybe they'll be new poke balls when Sun and Moon come out


----------



## Alienfish

spamurai said:


> We've had poke balls before, maybe they'll be new poke balls when Sun and Moon come out



i would assume since they had for x/y and then raffle for oras so who knows


----------



## Awesomeness1230

They should do Pokemon Amie as well, and you could pay TBT to get those puffy things.


----------



## Danielkang2

Have a Sun and Moon Pokemon Tournament for the Pokeballs!!


----------



## Chicha

I wouldn't mind seeing new cake collectibles. Different kinds of pokeballs would be good too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Even I would be for the Pokeballs. Leave the Master Ball for me.


----------



## Danielkang2

Danielkang2 said:


> Have a Sun and Moon Pokemon Tournament for the Pokeballs!!


Lmao we got an oras one though.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Apple2012 said:


> Even I would be for the Pokeballs. Leave the Master Ball for me.



MY MASTER BALL GET OFF IT YOUR GETTING DIRTY FINGERMARKS ON IT


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Awesomeness1230 said:


> MY MASTER BALL GET OFF IT YOUR GETTING DIRTY FINGERMARKS ON IT



I want a Master Ball collectible too. But once it's in my sidebar, the apples will steal it and claim it as their own.


----------



## Chicha

I'd love to see more fruit collectibles like bananas, mangoes, coconuts, lychees, lemons, and durians. It'd be a nice change.


----------



## Libra

Very much looking forward to the fair. Pretty collectibles are always nice, of course, but mostly I'm hoping it'll help me get interested again in AC:NL because I haven't played in months and I kinda feel bad about my poor villagers. x_x


----------



## King Dorado

Libra said:


> Very much looking forward to the fair. Pretty collectibles are always nice, of course, but mostly I'm hoping it'll help me get interested again in AC:NL because I haven't played in months and I kinda feel bad about my poor villagers. x_x



oh yeah... ACNL... i forgot about that.  I thought this was a Pokemon forum!!


----------



## Zane

fingers crossed that the mp value for glow wands is terrible so i can buy some after the fair B>


----------



## PeeBraiin

Zane said:


> fingers crossed that the mp value for glow wands is terrible so i can buy some after the fair B>



TRUE HONESTLY.


----------



## Vizionari

I want a black feather, but at the pace I'm going at, I'll probably have to settle for something more available ^^"


----------



## Sholee

hopefully I can nab a white feather this year if everyone's eyes are on the black, I can finally have this line up after 2 years


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The dark feather is a pretty cool prize. I'm only 29 tickets away to getting the mysterious dark feather.


----------



## Skyfall

Amongst the new collectibles, the one I like the best is ironically the patch.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My favorite new collectible is the crescent moon wand. Of the older ones, still the apple, the peach, and the chocolate cake (I wish their value can go back up).


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Amongst the new collectibles, the one I like the best is ironically the patch.



I actually really like the patch as well, definitely plan on buying that over the wands if I'm low on tickets.


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> I actually really like the patch as well, definitely plan on buying that over the wands if I'm low on tickets.



it's taking all of my willpower not to rush over and buy one, but i know i gotta focus on saving for dat white feather first...

btw- do any other collectibles have same background as the patch?


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> it's taking all of my willpower not to rush over and buy one, but i know i gotta focus on saving for dat white feather first...
> 
> btw- do any other collectibles have same background as the patch?



The birthstones are the only ones besides the patches that have the white background, I believe.


----------



## Javocado

King Dad said:


> it's taking all of my willpower not to rush over and buy one, but i know i gotta focus on saving for dat white feather first...
> 
> btw- do any other collectibles have same background as the patch?



I believe that shade of white/blue has not been featured in a Collectible yet.

Also, White Feather hype!!


----------



## Sholee

this could be a cute line up if my white feather plan fails

sorry flower wand*


----------



## Heyden

1st to quote gets a free carnation!!1


----------



## Javocado

Heyden said:


> 1st to quote gets a free carnation!!1



yay I like flowers


----------



## Aquari

still waitin on that mori ;-;


----------



## Vizionari

should I go for star glow wand or white feather hhnnngh decisions


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> should I go for star glow wand or white feather hhnnngh decisions



I suggest the star glow wand. It's a cool collectible. Besides, by the time you have enough for a white feather, both the glow wand and white feather would be out of stock.


----------



## Heyden

Vizionari said:


> should I go for star glow wand or white feather hhnnngh decisions


save up for white, everyone is going for dark anyway.. if white doesnt work out the glow wand will probs be in stock still


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Heyden said:


> save up for white, everyone is going for dark anyway.. if white doesnt work out the glow wand will probs be in stock still



I'm only aiming for the group item under "add-ons".


----------



## King Dorado

Heyden said:


> save up for white, everyone is going for dark anyway.. if white doesnt work out the glow wand will probs be in stock still



why haven't you bought your dark yet?


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> why haven't you bought your dark yet?



I was wondering that myself!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

How are people already having at least 40 tickets already? I've been playing almost every event and my tickets aren't even close to 40.


----------



## Javocado

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> How are people already having at least 40 tickets already? I've been playing almost every event and my tickets aren't even close to 40.



It's all about the participation man. I've got a near 30 tickets with that alone.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I suggest the star glow wand. It's a cool collectible. Besides, by the time you have enough for a white feather, both the glow wand and white feather would be out of stock.





Heyden said:


> save up for white, everyone is going for dark anyway.. if white doesnt work out the glow wand will probs be in stock still



ehh I guess I'll wait and see if I can get 30 tickets but if the stock for the glow wand is running out before then I'll buy it


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Javocado said:


> It's all about the participation man. I've got a near 30 tickets with that alone.



Well, I have participated in a lot of events in this so far, but I haven't received any of 5 ticket participation rewards yet.


----------



## TykiButterfree

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Well, I have participated in a lot of events in this so far, but I haven't received any of 5 ticket participation rewards yet.


I think I only got participation points from one or two of the contests. I entered all 5 though. Scavenger hunt and the photo challenges seem to help more.

I am also happy everyone wants black and white feathers. It let me be the first one to buy a purple feather. lol I also like the contest prize ones, but that probably won't happen.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Is anyone buying to sell them at a crazy high price or am I the only one?


----------



## Franny

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Well, I have participated in a lot of events in this so far, but I haven't received any of 5 ticket participation rewards yet.



staff favourites may be the answer to your question, scavenger hunts have chances for staff fave.


----------



## King Dorado

Sucre said:


> staff favourites may be the answer to your question, scavenger hunts have chances for staff fave.



also, the Bucket of Paint and Paint the Night events award the entry tickets as soon as the hosting mods see your entries, that's 10 total tickets right there easily obtained.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How much do you think the black feather is gonna sell?

By the way, I changed out my tag to put in "apples ate my cake".


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> How much do you think the black feather is gonna sell?
> 
> By the way, I changed out my tag to put in "apples ate my cake".



Like 60k at least or something...I imagine only 30 black feathers would be available total if they restocked for the contest winners


----------



## Jacob

Vizionari said:


> Like 60k at least or something...I imagine only 30 black feathers would be available total if they restocked for the contest winners



Technically it should be like 50k+ or something but I doubt it will ever reach more than 25k due to less members and no welcome bells = lower market prices


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wish I had eight more tickets so I can buy another star glow wand just to sell to the TBT Marketplace.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> Technically it should be like 50k+ or something but I doubt it will ever reach more than 25k due to less members and no welcome bells = lower market prices



I wonder why we have so few members now? I remembered when it was a lot busier.


----------



## Vizionari

only 10 star glow wands left *cries*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I decided to purchase a flower glow wand and wait until I win a contest to get a second star glow wand.


----------



## piske

Vizionari said:


> only 10 star glow wands left *cries*



I do like it, but I think I'm going to save myself the heartache and not even try once the contest tix are distributed -3-


----------



## Danielkang2

Jacob said:


> Technically it should be like 50k+ or something but I doubt it will ever reach more than 25k due to less members and no welcome bells = lower market prices


I'm predicting 25k as well, and white feather going down as a result to about 15k.


----------



## Aquari

restock black/white feathers plz (even tho i dont have any tickets but who knows...)


----------



## Heyden

Tonic said:


> restock black/white feathers plz (even tho i dont have any tickets but who knows...)


they will for contest winners then if theres any leftover stock everyone else gets it iirc


----------



## Alienfish

Heyden said:


> they will for contest winners then if theres any leftover stock everyone else gets it iirc



Yeah I think they did this last time iirc.

But yeah I don't think they will go over 25k, especially with the rule changes last year and I don't know people don't seem to be as hyped still.


----------



## Libra

Sheila said:


> I don't know people don't seem to be as hyped still.



Yeah, last year was kinda crazy, LOL. Personally I haven't been as active as I wanted, mostly because I was busy with work, but also because I'm pretty happy with my line-up and there isn't anything I really want (and I guess I had been half expecting, half hoping for more balloons because I like color-coordinating? LOL). I'm curious to see what the prices will be, though.


----------



## Alienfish

Libra said:


> Yeah, last year was kinda crazy, LOL. Personally I haven't been as active as I wanted, mostly because I was busy with work, but also because I'm pretty happy with my line-up and there isn't anything I really want (and I guess I had been half expecting, half hoping for more balloons because I like color-coordinating? LOL). I'm curious to see what the prices will be, though.



Yes you don't say.. well 2014 that wsa but yeah I remember getting a bit mad cause I didn't get a white feather, even if I later did haha. 

Yeah, I've been a bit busy as well and didn't participate in everything so I'm glad I got a 2nd white feather now


----------



## Libra

Sheila said:


> Yes you don't say.. well 2014 that wsa but yeah I remember getting a bit mad cause I didn't get a white feather, even if I later did haha.
> 
> Yeah, I've been a bit busy as well and didn't participate in everything so I'm glad I got a 2nd white feather now



2014? Oh, wow, time flies, LOL. I keep mixing up dates and events, LOL. Congrats on getting a second white feather! I think this time things might be a bit calmer (then again, who knows, LOL) because like was said; the rules have changed. If I remember correctly there was someone who at some point had several white feathers because they had a lot of bells, I don't know if that will happen again this time. Should be interesting, though, LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Decided to buy the Star Glow Wand, I figure I should have at least one of the wands, LOL.


----------



## Alienfish

Libra said:


> 2014? Oh, wow, time flies, LOL. I keep mixing up dates and events, LOL. Congrats on getting a second white feather! I think this time things might be a bit calmer (then again, who knows, LOL) because like was said; the rules have changed. If I remember correctly there was someone who at some point had several white feathers because they had a lot of bells, I don't know if that will happen again this time. Should be interesting, though, LOL.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Decided to buy the Star Glow Wand, I figure I should have at least one of the wands, LOL.


Thank you  And yes I think that was BiggKitty but then they sold off all their stuff before rule change and stuff (luckily got one of hers with some help from kaydeekrunk). And yeah probably not as big sell hype this time, probably lower price cause we can't do rl stuff.

ayy congrats looking good!


----------



## mogyay

welp, i kinda wanted to buy another pink feather but star wand was calling my name. probably means i won't be able to buy the pink heart wand but we shall see


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I wanted to get a star wand before the shop sold out but oh well. Not enough tickets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I should've not bought that flower wand. I could've used that star wand to get me a couple of TBT Bells. I need the group add-on. But hopefully I win a contest so I can be able to buy prizes, sell to the TBT Marketplace, and start a group.


----------



## Vizionari

There's only 1 star glow wand left, looks like I'm not going to get enough tickets to buy it, oh well...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

And they're gone.

Goodbye Star Glow Wands. It was nice seeing you in the shop.


----------



## Holla

The Star Glow Wand is what I've been wanting the most. So close yet so far.  I've been stuck sitting at 19 tickets since yesterday praying someone would give out tickets for some of the events I'm still waiting on tickets for. Just one ticket shy.  R.I.P.


----------



## ZetaFunction

More shattered collectible dreams.  It's the 2k16 restocks all over again.  I hope everyone at least gets enough tickets to buy something.  I can foresee more inflation, especially with the wands.


----------



## Mercedes

I'm trying to collect all green collectibles so I'm hoping some of the contests I entered helps me get the rest for the green feather.


----------



## Vizionari

If anyone has enough tickets for a pink feather, better hurry up! Only 1 left :>


----------



## Franny

white feather is out of stock? that's supremely disappointing


----------



## Chicha

I was going to buy a yellow glow wand but was stuck at 18 tickets. By the time I woke up, they were sold out rip

Restock yellow glow wands pls ;^;


----------



## LethalLulu

Why are there limited stocks for this event?  It makes sense to have limited stock for things like restocks for tbt, since everyone will have their tbt at the same time, so it's fair.  However, with something like this, it depends on which contests you entered and how quickly the mods give you the tickets.  Then considering that some people will enter some contests and not others, they will get their tickets much later if the contest they entered ends later than a contest someone else entered.  Since this is the kind of event that should be done at your own pace as to get the best entries, why have "whoever gets tickets fastest gets the prize!"?  It seems like it goes against the entire theme of the fair in my opinion.  I do hope that the prizes get restocked as it is definitely not fair, and doesn't fit the atmosphere.  I thought this was a time to showcase your best work and have fun, not have a race to the prize booth.  As a last note, I want to add that this is my viewpoint from a practical standpoint, not personal, as I did not take part in many events, and did not even plan to take home a prize.

Edit - Also, if the low stock was to keep a lower amount of collectibles circulating, then why not open the prize booth _after_ everyone has received their tickets and the events have concluded.  That way it would be more like a restock, but would still be more fair as everyone has all the tickets.  It would still be whoever has the fastest internet wins, but it's more fair than those who had not received tickets yet for contests.  Either way, both of these outcomes seem unfortunate and unfair.

As one more final note, if there are more restocks, everything I said doesn't stand anymore and I revoke all my thoughts.  Take from this what you will, I just feel that I should say what I'm sure other people are thinking and feeling, too.  Being a thread about restock discussion, I feel free to share my thoughts.  I'd love to hear what others think, too.


----------



## ZetaFunction

LethalLulu said:


> Why are there limited stocks for this event?  It makes sense to have limited stock for things like restocks for tbt, since everyone will have their tbt at the same time, so it's fair.  However, with something like this, it depends on which contests you entered and how quickly the mods give you the tickets.  Then considering that some people will enter some contests and not others, they will get their tickets much later if the contest they entered ends later than a contest someone else entered.  Since this is the kind of event that should be done at your own pace as to get the best entries, why have "whoever gets tickets fastest gets the prize!"?  It seems like it goes against the entire theme of the fair in my opinion.  I do hope that the prizes get restocked as it is definitely not fair, and doesn't fit the atmosphere.  I thought this was a time to showcase your best work and have fun, not have a race to the prize booth.  As a last note, I want to add that this is my viewpoint from a practical standpoint, not personal, as I did not take part in many events, and did not even plan to take home a prize.
> 
> Edit - Also, if the low stock was to keep a lower amount of collectibles circulating, then why not open the prize booth _after_ everyone has received their tickets and the events have concluded.  That way it would be more like a restock, but would still be more fair as everyone has all the tickets.  It would still be whoever has the fastest internet wins, but it's more fair than those who had not received tickets yet for contests.  Either way, both of these outcomes seem unfortunate and unfair.
> 
> As one more final note, if there are more restocks, everything I said doesn't stand anymore and I revoke all my thoughts.  Take from this what you will, I just feel that I should say what I'm sure other people are thinking and feeling, too.  Being a thread about restock discussion, I feel free to share my thoughts.  I'd love to hear what others think, too.



Honestly, I agree with everything you said and what Lambda said; it seems like the whole fair is just one mad rush to get tickets, and get something in time, like a restock.  Only instead of needing tbt, you need entries/tickets.  I'll admit, most of my entries were rushed and pretty horrible (I only have a tiny chance at poetry, otherwise everything else of mine is garbage), and I did it just for the wands.  Since I can see someone scalping a wand for 10k+ and making that the default price.

That, and the fact that the time limit for the events is kinda small, it really makes it hard to want to actually make an effort with my entries.  I can bet most people who participated had quite a few rushed entries like me; and literally no one is buying the irl prizes.... this year was a bust imho.  I'm praying Halloween/Christmas events are better.  At least the glow wands look really nice.


----------



## Alienfish

@Lulu: Still they would probably have to find a good timezone for everyone due to timezones with every living across the globe and how fast you can get on, and if you can be fast enough without the site crashing like they do during Direct restocks. Personally I am fine with this, I tried entering as many as I could and it paid off.

Unless you mean, keep it open like for a few days after.. but still that would probably lead to people nabbing a lot depending on times still and how many tickets they got in total.


----------



## LethalLulu

@Lucanosa
Yah, exactly.  Not only that, but a mod gave me my tickets VERY quickly after one of the events I participated in, then for another one of the events, it took much longer that I even forgot I entered said contest.  Overall it's 1. out of the user's hands and 2. goes against what the fair should stand for.  I really, really, really loved this fair.  I was so excited for it, and it really paid off.  The events are creative and diverse so anyone can find something to participate in.  They are also fun!  I really love what they did with the fair...except with the distribution of the collectibles.  That's the only thing I strongly disagree with.  At least with the Easter event, it _is_ a race.  Whoever finds eggs the fastest wins the eggs they want, simple as that.  That is the overall idea.  This just shouldn't feel like a race.  

@Moko
I 100% agree with you.  I think having a restock-like thing would be unfavorable, but not as unfair as limited stock overall.  That's how I feel.  I just don't understand the idea of the limited stock in this scenario.  They cost enough tickets so that you really have to be dedicated to want that feather/collectible.  I know I would have saved up for the dark feather if I planned on saving up at all.  Nothing wrong with the fair at all, like I said, I LOVE what they did this year, I am just slowing down on tbt haha.  I didn't even know the collectibles were limited until my friend brought it up to me.


----------



## Alienfish

@Lulu Well, true even if the directs are kinda limited as well for probably a good reason... I guess with this they probably wanted to encourage participation (and with some luck getting staff favorites...) And since there are/were more events this time than previous year and the amount of tickets not really changed for how much you needed aside from the new black one afaik(correct me if I'm wrong here) so it was easier to get the thing you wanted in due time.

But yeah as I said I guess they want them to still be rare even if people have one or more of them, but I feel your frustration for thing, but tbh this would probably be more fair unless they actually did another public restock and not just for winners.


----------



## LethalLulu

Sheila said:


> @Lulu Well, true even if the directs are kinda limited as well for probably a good reason... I guess with this they probably wanted to encourage participation (and with some luck getting staff favorites...) And since there are/were more events this time than previous year and the amount of tickets not really changed for how much you needed aside from the new black one afaik(correct me if I'm wrong here) so it was easier to get the thing you wanted in due time.
> 
> But yeah as I said I guess they want them to still be rare even if people have one or more of them, but I feel your frustration for thing, but tbh this would probably be more fair unless they actually did another public restock and not just for winners.


It does encourage more participation, but also encourages rushed participation to get tickets faster.  Those who spent more time and effort into their entries will lose out, even if they win first place.  It's sad to think someone who wins first place won't even be able to buy a feather.  Or second place, or third place.  Again, I have a strong hunch that with this in mind, they _will_ have a restock.  They've done it in the past, and all I can do is cross my fingers for those who are still awaiting results/tickets.

I assume that's their reasoning for the low stock as well.  Though I personally don't agree with it, and you know how I love me some rare collectibles haha.  (Even though I'm selling mine for pokeheroes stuff xD)
Hopefully they'll increase stock and most, if not all, people get what they worked hard for, even if it would be to resell them.  
Another idea I just had is to have a limited stock for tradable collectibles, but an unlimited supply for those that wouldn't be tradeable.  That way those who saved up for a feather would be _guaranteed_ their feather, given they obtained enough tickets.  I feel like that could be a compromise most people could get behind.


----------



## King Dorado

LethalLulu said:


> It does encourage more participation, but also encourages rushed participation to get tickets faster.  Those who spent more time and effort into their entries will lose out, even if they win first place.  It's sad to think someone who wins first place won't even be able to buy a feather.  Or second place, or third place.  Again, I have a strong hunch that with this in mind, they _will_ have a restock.  They've done it in the past, and all I can do is cross my fingers for those who are still awaiting results/tickets.
> 
> I assume that's their reasoning for the low stock as well.  Though I personally don't agree with it, and you know how I love me some rare collectibles haha.  (Even though I'm selling mine for pokeheroes stuff xD)
> Hopefully they'll increase stock and most, if not all, people get what they worked hard for, even if it would be to resell them.
> Another idea I just had is to have a limited stock for tradable collectibles, but an unlimited supply for those that wouldn't be tradeable.  That way those who saved up for a feather would be _guaranteed_ their feather, given they obtained enough tickets.  I feel like that could be a compromise most people could get behind.



actually, they did say the shop would be restocked specifically for the contest winners...


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

King Dad said:


> actually, they did say the shop would be restocked specifically for the contest winners...



:O I'd gosh darn better win!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got the full set of glow wands (minus the crescent moon wand).


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Apple2012 said:


> I got the full set of glow wands (minus the crescent moon wand).



lucky.....


----------



## Alolan_Apples

painchri589 said:


> lucky.....



Actually, I don't own them. The star wand belongs to the apple, the flower wand belongs to the pumpkin cupcake, and the heart wand belongs to the winter mittens.

Now I need to get the Pikachu egg, peach, and chocolate cake some fair collectibles. I bet the peach would love a rainbow feather.


----------



## piske

I'm really surprised that the purple feather is pretty much fully in-stock! Maybe that's me just not understanding demand


----------



## roseflower

Apple2012 said:


> I got the full set of glow wands (minus the crescent moon wand).



So pretty


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

pechue said:


> I'm really surprised that the purple feather is pretty much fully in-stock! Maybe that's me just not understanding demand



I love the purple feather^^


----------



## Justin

pechue said:


> I'm really surprised that the purple feather is pretty much fully in-stock! Maybe that's me just not understanding demand



Yeah TBT's obsession with pink on full display here!

Exactly the same rarity and pricing. Yet one is sold out and the other has 13 left.


----------



## piske

Justin said:


> Yeah TBT's obsession with pink on full display here!
> 
> Exactly the same rarity and pricing. Yet one is sold out and the other has 13 left.



I mean I'm not gonna lie, I have the pink obsession for sure lol but still very interesting! someone can reserve a purple feather for me tho, I'll take it xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't know if I should get the purple feather or not. It may be the color of Kaylee's dress (as seen in my avatar and sig), but purple is not one of my favorite colors. Even yellow is better.


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> Yeah TBT's obsession with pink on full display here!
> 
> Exactly the same rarity and pricing. Yet one is sold out and the other has 13 left.



I think everyone is waiting to see if there will be small restock(s) of star glow wand and white feather, the way there were a few small restocks of candy eggs and dark eggs toward the end of the egghunt.  is that a possibility?  or is it going to be fruitless to wait?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

King Dad said:


> I think everyone is waiting to see if there will be small restock(s) of star glow wand and white feather, the way there were a few small restocks of candy eggs and dark eggs toward the end of the egghunt.  is that a possibility?  or is it going to be fruitless to wait?



King Dad...donate ur feather to moi


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> I think everyone is waiting to see if there will be small restock(s) of star glow wand and white feather, the way there were a few small restocks of candy eggs and dark eggs toward the end of the egghunt.  is that a possibility?  or is it going to be fruitless to wait?



I feel like I've said this in different threads at least three or so times now so I didn't feel any need to repeat myself again here. But to be sure...!

There will be restocks available exclusively to the contest winners (top three) with Black / White / Pink / Purple Feathers and Star Glow Wand. If there are any leftovers unsold from these, they'll be made available to everyone else afterwards. (details on times/dates to come later) Other than this, there will be no restocks.

I will say that I actually expect there to be some leftovers available for some items, but we'll have to see later for sure.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Justin said:


> I feel like I've said this in different threads at least three or so times now so I didn't feel any need to repeat myself again here. But to be sure...!
> 
> There will be restocks available exclusively to the contest winners (top three) with Black/White/Pink/Purple Feathers and Star Glow Wand. If there any leftovers unsold from these, they'll be me available to everyone else afterwards. (details on times/dates to come later) Other than this, there will be no restocks.



I read that before, but didn't actually get it until now. Thanks!!


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I don't know if I should get the purple feather or not. It may be the color of Kaylee's dress (as seen in my avatar and sig), but purple is not one of my favorite colors. Even yellow is better.



I'm kind of swaying to get the purple feather because I like the shade of it and it accompanies my pink feather, but I'm also hoping to save my tickets in case there are leftover star glow wands from the contest restocks


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Vizionari said:


> I'm kind of swaying to get the purple feather because I like the shade of it and it accompanies my pink feather, but I'm also hoping to save my tickets in case there are leftover star glow wands from the contest restocks



I really want purple and dark, probably will just sell them that's why i want them but they'll look nice for a while


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The only feather I really want at the minute is the rainbow feather. But I know that I can't sell that.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Apple2012 said:


> The only feather I really want at the minute is the rainbow feather. But I know that I can't sell that.



tru

I don't even like the pink one, but I could sell that for riches!


----------



## piske

painchri589 said:


> tru
> 
> I don't even like the pink one, but I could sell that for riches!



YOU DONT LIKE THE PINK FEATHER :O give to me lol


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> I will say that I actually expect there to be some leftovers available for some items, but we'll have to see later for sure.



I'm really surprised there would be anything left over after the contest winners make purchases.  
how many of each item gets restocked for them?  is it 5 contests x 3 winners = 15 of each rare item??


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

King Dad said:


> I'm really surprised there would be anything left over after the contest winners make purchases.
> how many of each item gets restocked for them?  is it 5 contests x 3 winners = 15 of each rare item??



hmm but there may be multiples of the same winner?


----------



## Zane

King Dad said:


> I'm really surprised there would be anything left over after the contest winners make purchases.



there wasn't much but there was some pinks n purples leftover last time, I ended up with a purple b/c of a conspiracy 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ssion-Thread&p=4404479&viewfull=1#post4404479
little piece o history


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Zane said:


> there wasn't much but there was some pinks n purples leftover last time, I ended up with a purple b/c of a conspiracy
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ssion-Thread&p=4404479&viewfull=1#post4404479
> little piece o history



rip

Purple is better anyways, but pink sells for more


----------



## King Dorado

Zane said:


> there wasn't much but there was some pinks n purples leftover last time, I ended up with a purple b/c of a conspiracy
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ssion-Thread&p=4404479&viewfull=1#post4404479
> little piece o history



so Zane, do you think there will be no white or dark feathers then, or star glow wands??


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

King Dad said:


> so Zane, do you think there will be no white or dark feathers then, or star glow wands??









Salty beef......


----------



## Zane

King Dad said:


> so Zane, do you think there will be no white or dark feathers then, or star glow wands??



umm star wands seem possible, black and white feathers would surprise me (especially black since it's so limited, plus it's new). but that's just my onion


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Zane said:


> umm star wands seem possible, black and white feathers would surprise me (especially black since it's so limited, plus it's new). but that's just my onion



"That's just my onion"

What kind? Red, white, Spanish, shallots, etc.??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> umm star wands seem possible, black and white feathers would surprise me (especially black since it's so limited, plus it's new). *but that's just my onion*



You said "onion". What happened to the "pi" part. Now I can see why opinions taste so bad (and smell so bad).


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> I'm really surprised there would be anything left over after the contest winners make purchases.
> how many of each item gets restocked for them?  is it 5 contests x 3 winners = 15 of each rare item??



Not sharing restock numbers, sorry.

But I will be surprised if there _isn't_ anything left actually. Of course I meant that in an overall sense -- not saying to expect black feathers sitting there for taking!

Zane's insight is interesting too. There definitely were a few purple feathers left last year. Sounds like a safe bet again this year too looking at the Shop right now before any restock.


----------



## Zane

painchri589 said:


> "That's just my onion"
> 
> What kind? Red, white, Spanish, shallots, etc.??



it's my onion that's all you need to know


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Zane said:


> it's my onion that's all you need to know



Alrighty 

I'm in a super sarcastic mood lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> it's my onion that's all you need to know



I do like your sketchy avatar. That's my tomato.

What's your tomato on the TBT Fair?


----------



## King Dorado

Zane said:


> umm star wands seem possible, black and white feathers would surprise me (especially black since it's so limited, plus it's new). but that's just my onion




gotcha.  i guess its a two-fold risk then in waiting:  there's a risk that what one wants won't be available after the contest winners' purchases; then there's the risk of getting nothing anyhow due to the usual mad restocks rush i would have to think once the shop doors are opened back up to the general public...


----------



## Chicha

Justin said:


> I feel like I've said this in different threads at least three or so times now so I didn't feel any need to repeat myself again here. But to be sure...!
> 
> There will be restocks available exclusively to the contest winners (top three) with Black / White / Pink / Purple Feathers and Star Glow Wand. If there are any leftovers unsold from these, they'll be made available to everyone else afterwards. (details on times/dates to come later) Other than this, there will be no restocks.
> 
> I will say that I actually expect there to be some leftovers available for some items, but we'll have to see later for sure.



YESSSS

Here's hoping I place ;v; Probably not. Aiming for the yellow glow wands *o*


----------



## Vizionari

when you have enough tickets and that purple feather is just waiting, taunting you...


----------



## King Dorado

Vizionari said:


> when you have enough tickets and that purple feather is just waiting, taunting you...



why are you waiting?  I went ahead and bought mine!

purple is the traditional color of royalty, you know...


----------



## Vizionari

King Dad said:


> why are you waiting?  I went ahead and bought mine!
> 
> purple is the traditional color of royalty, you know...



I am _very tempted_...but there's just that nagging voice in the back of my mind saying, "no no just save them for the possible restock leftovers!"


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> I am _very tempted_...but there's just that nagging voice in the back of my mind saying, "no no just save them for the possible restock leftovers!"



Welp, looks like I need to save up my tickets to buy that purple feather for you.


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> Welp, looks like I need to save up my tickets to buy that purple feather for you.



just 11 of them left!

i wonder how much longer they'll last...?


----------



## Laudine

Your purple and black feathers look really nice together


----------



## King Dorado

just 9 purples left!

i'll be surprised if they last the day...


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> It does encourage more participation, but also encourages rushed participation to get tickets faster.  Those who spent more time and effort into their entries will lose out, even if they win first place.  It's sad to think someone who wins first place won't even be able to buy a feather.  Or second place, or third place.  Again, I have a strong hunch that with this in mind, they _will_ have a restock.  They've done it in the past, and all I can do is cross my fingers for those who are still awaiting results/tickets.
> 
> I assume that's their reasoning for the low stock as well.  Though I personally don't agree with it, and you know how I love me some rare collectibles haha.  (Even though I'm selling mine for pokeheroes stuff xD)
> Hopefully they'll increase stock and most, if not all, people get what they worked hard for, even if it would be to resell them.
> Another idea I just had is to have a limited stock for tradable collectibles, but an unlimited supply for those that wouldn't be tradeable.  That way those who saved up for a feather would be _guaranteed_ their feather, given they obtained enough tickets.  I feel like that could be a compromise most people could get behind.



Well apart from certain Chopped people I don't think stuff is really rushed per se unless people are having a very laid-back attitude towards stuff like "Hey I can't do this scrap paint thing bc it's for kids" or such. As for the other, well it's simply color a picture or take photos of things and for staff favourite you can't really "know" who will make it anyways. And yeah there will be restocks for those who place top-3 in contests as already pointed out.

Haha yes we do  Wish I could get some haha. And yeah maybe that could be an idea even though I guess they want stuff to be trade-able, I don't really know what they consider in that question in general, but yes the limited thing is, as I said, for participation and their encouragement of it. Also if you actually had the NL/HHD game you could get even more. I don't have any of those game now and I managed to get my white feather in the end


----------



## Franny

welp, no white feather for me this fair, but i got a purple feather aha


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, I don't know if there will be purple left after some more events so I'm not hoping for much tbh, I'd rather save up or get that prize pack maybe because it has free shipping aaand hopefully our really piece of **** mail service will fork it over lol.


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> just 9 purples left!
> 
> i'll be surprised if they last the day...



Aww now just 6... darn, one ticket short! why did i guess go against my instinct in house of mirrors -3-


----------



## Franny

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I don't know if there will be purple left after some more events so I'm not hoping for much tbh, I'd rather save up or get that prize pack maybe because it has free shipping aaand hopefully our really piece of **** mail service will fork it over lol.



i forgot about the prize packs, i should have bought it 
i do want one of those pillows though, i gotta go find kaiaa's etsy again...


----------



## Sholee

I'm going to hold onto my tickets in hopes there's some star wands leftover... but seeing as how those contest winners get so many tickets for placing... I have my doubts.

Hopefully, the wands will come back for the next fair since my feather quest is completed now.


----------



## Coach

Sholee said:


> I'm going to hold onto my tickets in hopes there's some star wands leftover... but seeing as how those contest winners get so many tickets for placing... I have my doubts.
> 
> Hopefully, the wands will come back for the next fair since my feather quest is completed now.



Sadly, I doubt wands will be returning next fair. My guess is hat they'll do some new balloons instead.


----------



## Sholee

Coach said:


> Sadly, I doubt wands will be returning next fair. My guess is hat they'll do some new balloons instead.



NoOOOoOoooo! Don't say that! I was hoping that they'd release more glow wands next year (diff. colors).

I don't think there was even much hype for the balloons when they were released, definitely not as much as the glow wands this year.


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> NoOOOoOoooo! Don't say that! I was hoping that they'd release more glow wands next year (diff. colors).



i wish there were a blue wand.  (isnt there blue in the game??)


----------



## Coach

Sholee said:


> NoOOOoOoooo! Don't say that! I was hoping that they'd release more glow wands next year (diff. colors).
> 
> I don't think there was even much hype for the balloons when they were released, definitely not as much as the glow wands this year.





King Dad said:


> i wish there were a blue wand.  (isnt there blue in the game??)



Always the possibility of a snowflake wand in the Christmas event


----------



## piske

^ that would be SO CUTE!


----------



## mogyay

this pink wand though :')


----------



## Vizionari

Well I caved and bought the purple. Looks nice with the rest of my feathers :')


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Well I caved and bought the purple. Looks nice with the rest of my feathers :')



Purple, white, and pink. You have all of the Pekoe-colored feathers. Now you just need a black feather so you can get all of the Ai-colored feathers.


----------



## Aquari

will there be a restock of the black/white feather and star wand for the people who win the contests?


----------



## Justin

Tonic said:


> will there be a restock of the black/white feather and star wand for the people who win the contests?





Justin said:


> There will be restocks available exclusively to the contest winners (top three) with Black / White / Pink / Purple Feathers and Star Glow Wand. If there are any leftovers unsold from these, they'll be made available to everyone else afterwards. (details on times/dates to come later) Other than this, there will be no restocks.
> 
> I will say that I actually expect there to be some leftovers available for some items, but we'll have to see later for sure.



boop


----------



## Aquari

Justin said:


> boop



ah, woops didnt see that!, thanks!


----------



## Vizionari

1 purple feather left, someone go buy!!


----------



## CometCatcher

Sorry if this is a "noob" question to ask, but what day will The Bell Tree Fair collectibles be leaving the shop?


----------



## King Dorado

CometCatcher said:


> Sorry if this is a "noob" question to ask, but what day will The Bell Tree Fair collectibles be leaving the shop?



I don't think it's been announced yet, so i'm wondering the same thing....


----------



## Vizionari

Ah I almost have enough to get either a heart or flower wand but I don't think I can gather 15 more tix for the other wand


----------



## King Dorado

Vizionari said:


> Ah I almost have enough to get either a heart or flower wand but I don't think I can gather 15 more tix for the other wand



I have the opposite problem-- tons of tickets but everything i wanna buy is sold out...


----------



## CometCatcher

King Dad said:


> I have the opposite problem-- tons of tickets but everything i wanna buy is sold out...



Hopefully there'll be some collectibles leftover so that you can buy them! c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I decided to be nice to the other users and sell my glow wands, but the apple, chocolate cake, and peach are definitely no-goes. But I'm gonna wait till after the fair closes. At the same time, I will write my review on how well the staff did on the fair.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I decided to be nice to the other users and sell my glow wands, but the apple, chocolate cake, and peach are definitely no-goes. But I'm gonna wait till after the fair closes. At the same time, I will write my review on how well the staff did on the fair.



Aw, did you also sell your star glow wand? I liked your lineup with them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Aw, did you also sell your star glow wand? I liked your lineup with them.



It's currently in my inventory, along with the flower wand. They will be sold after the fair closes (and at least before my second anniversary on this site).


----------



## Crash

really hoping that star wands don't get ridiculously expensive even though I know they will, I really want one D:


----------



## Sholee

Crash said:


> really hoping that star wands don't get ridiculously expensive even though I know they will, I really want one D:



same here, I'm hoping they restock a good amount so it's possible to nab one after the restock or buy it for a fair price from people who got multiples.


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> same here, I'm hoping they restock a good amount so it's possible to nab one after the restock or buy it for a fair price from people who got multiples.



Yeah, I hope they don't get as bad as some feathers lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Crash said:


> really hoping that star wands don't get ridiculously expensive even though I know they will, I really want one D:



I was actually hoping the opposite. The issue here is that I'm trying to save up for a group add-on, which is even more expensive than the Pokeball and the pre-fair white feather. I don't plan on buying anymore art or collectibles (except for 9 more apples).


----------



## ACNLover10

Apple2012 said:


> I was actually hoping the opposite. The issue here is that I'm trying to save up for a group add-on, which is even more expensive than the Pokeball and the pre-fair white feather. I don't plan on buying anymore art or collectibles (except for 9 more apples).



What are you gonna call the group?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ACNLover10 said:


> What are you gonna call the group?



Originally, I was going to have a four seasons club, but now I decided to create a club called "Apple Kingdom" or "Apple Empire". It's basically a club restricted to those who own apple collectibles, whether or not they have them in their sidebars. You are allowed to discuss anything you want there as long it's not religion or politics, controversial current news stories, complaints about other members on this site, or anything that is considered inappropriate. I would also forbid spam discussions and trading discussions (something the TBT Marketplace and Wi-fi boards are for).


----------



## ACNLover10

Apple2012 said:


> Originally, I was going to have a four seasons club, but now I decided to create a club called "Apple Kingdom" or "Apple Empire". It's basically a club restricted to those who own apple collectibles, whether or not they have them in their sidebars. You are allowed to discuss anything you want there as long it's not religion or politics, controversial current news stories, complaints about other members on this site, or anything that is considered inappropriate. I would also forbid spam discussions and trading discussions (something the TBT Marketplace and Wi-fi boards are for).



In that case I can join, since I have an apple in my line-up. c: And yeah the trump threads get really hectic. The cafe is now officially corrupted.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ACNLover10 said:


> In that case I can join, since I have an apple in my line-up. c: And yeah the trump threads get really hectic. The cafe is now officially corrupted.



Another thing I would like to get is 9,000 more TBT so I can buy 9 more apple collectibles so I can have a sidebar full of apples (so if can match my username).

EDIT: I said "so" three times. Isn't that so cool?


----------



## ACNLover10

Apple2012 said:


> Another thing I would like to get is 9,000 more TBT so I can buy 9 more apple collectibles so I can have a sidebar full of apples (so if can match my username).
> 
> EDIT: I said "so" three times. Isn't that so cool?



You might not even need 9k tbt. Someone could giveaway/sell them for a low price.

So what if you said so, doesn't mean it's cool, to me it's so-so.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ACNLover10 said:


> You might not even need 9k tbt. Someone could giveaway/sell them for a low price.
> 
> So what if you said so, doesn't mean it's cool, to me it's so-so.



I used it three times in cause-effect form.

And yes, I traded my heart wand for one apple collectible and a green feather.


----------



## Alienfish

ACNLover10 said:


> In that case I can join, since I have an apple in my line-up. c: And yeah the trump threads get really hectic. The cafe is now officially corrupted.



Yeah. Those pizza vs. politics threads were real fun back in my days but tbh all these random food and Trump threads are getting really annoying when those food threads should probably be in Basement and the Trump **** threads all take up the same stuff really.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Yeah. Those pizza vs. politics threads were real fun back in my days but tbh all these random food and Trump threads are getting really annoying when those food threads should probably be in Basement and the Trump **** threads all take up the same stuff really.



Don't worry, the election is almost over, so we wouldn't get all these Trump threads (unless if he wins the election). I'm a conservative and I hate Obama, but I wouldn't create anti-Obama threads or anti-Obama blog entries since I know better than that. I can just say that Obama is the worst president, and there! My opinion has been stated, I won't create threads about him. Oh wait, I expressed my dissatisfaction towards Obama on this site several times. But at least I wouldn't make threads about him the same way people make the Trump threads.

As for the food ones, I don't know what's going on, but they don't bother me.

But when I said that the Apple Kingdom or Apple Empire is a place you can talk about anything, it's not just limited to what you can discuss in Brewster's Caf?. You can talk about Animal Crossing, Nintendo franchises, Sony franchises, or discussions about the site in general. Just remember, it's not a place where you can complain about members there, and anything about trades belong only in the trading boards.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Don't worry, the election is almost over, so we wouldn't get all these Trump threads (unless if he wins the election). I'm a conservative and I hate Obama, but I wouldn't create anti-Obama threads or anti-Obama blog entries since I know better than that. I can just say that Obama is the worst president, and there! My opinion has been stated, I won't create threads about him. Oh wait, I expressed my dissatisfaction towards Obama on this site several times. But at least I wouldn't make threads about him the same way people make the Trump threads.
> 
> As for the food ones, I don't know what's going on, but they don't bother me.
> 
> But when I said that the Apple Kingdom or Apple Empire is a place you can talk about anything, it's not just limited to what you can discuss in Brewster's Caf?. You can talk about Animal Crossing, Nintendo franchises, Sony franchises, or discussions about the site in general. Just remember, it's not a place where you can complain about members there, and anything about trades belong only in the trading boards.



Yeah I guess but it's fun they remain open when they deal with basically the same stuff anyways, and well yes we probably wouldn't. I don't like Trump but to be honest I don't make 45 threads about it. And yes everyone are entitled to their own opinion. About food threads I just wonder why people make all those "vs." threads rather than creating discussions. Yes I might have replied to the coffee one because I run on that brown stuff but really...

Good luck with your group if you can save up all those bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Somehow, the timer in the TBT Shop made me feel nostalgic.

It reminds me of the 2014 Halloween event when people were fighting over candy restocks, and how this thread got 5000+ posts within one week. Someone even made an Elsa gif (from Frozen) tossing out blue candies. And I'm saying "nostalgic" because this was during the first two months of my membership here.


----------



## Javocado

Apple2012 said:


> Somehow, the timer in the TBT Shop made me feel nostalgic.
> 
> It reminds me of the 2014 Halloween event when people were fighting over candy restocks, and how this thread got 5000+ posts within one week. Someone even made an Elsa gif (from Frozen) tossing out blue candies. And I'm saying "nostalgic" because this was during the first two months of my membership here.



Don't forget the legend who peed in a bottle.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> Don't forget the legend who peed in a bottle.



I actually don't remember that, but I can tell you what else I remembered.

Around that time, Callaway had a huge giveaway where you had to guess numbers to get a prize. I also remembered that green and blue candies used to be a rare collectible and high-priced according to the pricing guide. After one event with 5,000 to 6,000 new posts on this thread, these candies have became common and low in value. Also around that time, the site was down as everyone got this "Account Suspended" page. I wasn't scared because I saw that on another vBulletin site before, but a lot of you were scared.

Yeah, I didn't like how I got a backlash for threatening to sell the yellow candy, but those days were good times.

EDIT: Does anyone have a screenshot with Justin having a Captain Toad avatar? That was my favorite avatar of his.


----------



## King Dorado

don't forget-- flowers in the regular collectibles shop are supposed to change after tomorrow!

i wonder what will replace the pansies??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> don't forget-- flowers in the regular collectibles shop are supposed to change after tomorrow!
> 
> i wonder what will replace the pansies??



Hopefully the tulips. The tulips are my favorite flowers. The town of StarFall even used to be a town where tulips were the only flowers.


----------



## Sholee

yesss! I also really love tulips in the game! I also wouldn't mind roses as well.


----------



## Vizionari

The shop now has a timer for the countdown until the fair closes!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

In case if you're interested, I am already selling a star wand. It's not sold yet, but it's gonna be sold.

Yes, I'm doing it without regrets. And I'm not even gonna focus on the group add-on.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> In case if you're interested, I am already selling a star wand. It's not sold yet, but it's gonna be sold.
> 
> Yes, I'm doing it without regrets. And I'm not even gonna focus on the group add-on.



You shouldn't be fronting up the whole 42K for a group add-on, the whole purpose of the price being so high was that so it'd be a  group effort where everyone would chip in. 42k from one person just seems crazyyy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> You shouldn't be fronting up the whole 42K for a group add-on, the whole purpose of the price being so high was that so it'd be a  group effort where everyone would chip in. 42k from one person just seems crazyyy.



That's why I decided to forget about getting a group add-on for now. Maybe I would start discussing it like in the spring, but fall is coming soon, so I'm gonna give it some time.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> That's why I decided to forget about getting a group add-on for now. Maybe I would start discussing it like in the spring, but fall is coming soon, so I'm gonna give it some time.



you could always make a group in the basement and see how that goes? Similar to how team popsicle recruited people :]


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> you could always make a group in the basement and see how that goes? Similar to how team popsicle recruited people :]



Sounds like a deal then. But I'm still not ready yet.


----------



## Alienfish

^liking that pumpkin cupcake layout!

also bought a yellow and green feather with my last tickets c: turt' n cheese ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> ^liking that pumpkin cupcake layout!
> 
> also bought a yellow and green feather with my last tickets c: turt' n cheese ;D



Those ten are for giveaway. I plan on holding a contest in October, the first contest on this site I ever ran. Probably two contests. So these ten cupcakes are going to stay in my sidebar for a month and a half no matter how many apples I buy. But for now, they won't be sold.


----------



## Alienfish

Ah, alright I like it still ;D

Hope we get more purple background stuff ;3


----------



## glow

feathers have gone mainstream folks


----------



## trinity.

Sheila said:


> Ah, alright I like it still ;D
> 
> Hope we get more purple background stuff ;3



yess :>
are the purple ones only for halloween?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Ah, alright I like it still ;D
> 
> Hope we get more purple background stuff ;3



I hope so too. By the way, another reason why I bought those cupcakes is to help out Cadbberry clear out her inventory. I might buy the ancient candles too.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I hope so too. By the way, another reason why I bought those cupcakes is to help out Cadbberry clear out her inventory. I might buy the ancient candles too.



Ah that's really nice of you too. Have fun if you do!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Got all my glow wands traded or sold. I also like my current sidebar, where each older collectible gets one tulip.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Got all my glow wands traded or sold. I also like my current sidebar, where each older collectible gets one tulip.



Looking really good indeed! Probably gonna get like 12 red ones just because ;D


----------



## Vizionari

Wish I had more audacity to sell my collectibles, I'm too attached to them to sell any :')


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Wish I had more audacity to sell my collectibles, I'm too attached to them to sell any :')



just give me that white feather quietly

i feel you though but tbh i don't think i could sell any of my white feathers


----------



## ZetaFunction

Vizionari said:


> Wish I had more audacity to sell my collectibles, I'm too attached to them to sell any :')



Literally me.  I have hundreds of collectibles... a lot of them cheaper ones, but I'm afraid I'll regret it if I sell any, so I've been hoarding them.  someone please help me I think I have an issue


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Wish I had more audacity to sell my collectibles, I'm too attached to them to sell any :')



I'm the opposite. I want to buy more apples (7 more since I have 5), but I have to sacrifice the 5-digit achievement I made today.


----------



## Araie

Vizionari said:


> Wish I had more audacity to sell my collectibles, I'm too attached to them to sell any :')



Ah, same here! I just have too much of a history with each and every one of them to be able to sell them.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw bummer, if I knew there were going to be collectible raffles for 1 ticket, I wouldn't have bought an entry for the eshop card.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was lucky enough to have enough tickets to purchase a one-ticket raffle entry, but I had only one ticket. I had to choose between the crescent moon wand one and the leftover prizes.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Apple2012 said:


> I was lucky enough to have enough tickets to purchase a one-ticket raffle entry, but I had only one ticket. I had to choose between the crescent moon wand one and the leftover prizes.



Yeah, I had one ticket left too. I went for the crescent glow wand, even though the flower glow wand is cool too. I may try to get one from the tbt marketplace if I get some bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

TykiButterfree said:


> Yeah, I had one ticket left too. I went for the crescent glow wand, even though the flower glow wand is cool too. I may try to get one from the tbt marketplace if I get some bells.



I went for the moon wand one too.

Somehow, this is my last chance to get one. If I lose the raffle, there's no way I can get a moon wand again. This event may be the last event that gives out the crescent moon wand. But if I win, it would be the only glow wand I own. I sold/traded the other ones. I've always wanted to hold 10,000 TBT or more the whole time I was on this site.


----------



## Nightmares

Yay I bought 4 raffle tickets!! Can't wait to see who wins ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Wish I had more audacity to sell my collectibles, I'm too attached to them to sell any :')



Yeah, normally I sell mine straight away, but I've been holding onto these ones for ages.....I want the TBT but I'd feel so bad xD ;-;


----------



## toadsworthy

oh plz, grant me the crescent moon collectible


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I like to win at least one raffle. I entered three (crescent moon wand, fossil pillow, and the eShop card).


----------



## Vizionari

If I manage to get the star wand from the leftovers restock, then I won't be able to buy any raffle entries (since I'll spend the last five on the patch), but if I don't then I'd have to decide between either the collectible (including moon wand) raffles or the HHD code raffle ;~;


----------



## Nightmares

toadsworthy said:


> oh plz, grant me the crescent moon collectible





Apple2012 said:


> I like to win at least one raffle. I entered three (crescent moon wand, fossil pillow, and the eShop card).



Same :^(

Gl people


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now one row on my sidebar is all apple. I just need to buy five more apples and trade the other apple for a newer one and my applefied sidebar is complete.


----------



## Heyden

Apple2012 said:


> Now one row on my sidebar is all apple. I just need to buy five more apples and trade the other apple for a newer one and my applefied sidebar is complete.


Why do you need specific dates if they're all going to be in a full row tho


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Heyden said:


> Why do you need specific dates if they're all going to be in a full row tho



Because I don't want my birthstones disrupted if I want to show that I have both apples and birthstones.


----------



## Toot

What collectibles are new? What's the tbt-igb rate nowadays? Pretty high I'm sure, but excuse my ignorance. I haven't been on in ages. Lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Toot said:


> What collectibles are new? What's the tbt-igb rate nowadays? Pretty high I'm sure, but excuse my ignorance. I haven't been on in ages. Lol



I kinda missed out on a lot as well, but from what I have been seeing since the direct that introduced apples and toy hammers:

- orange mote of flame
- blue mote of flame
- Happy Home Designer collectible (which I missed)
- Pumpkin Cupcake
- Voodoo Doll
- Ancient Candle
- Five of these gifts during the Christmas event
- Pikachu Easter Egg
- Sakura Easter Egg
- Candy Easter Egg
- Dark Easter Egg
- Tasty Cake
- Shamrocks
- Pink Carnation
- Red Carnation
- Flower collectibles (cosmos, pansies, and tulips)
- Flower Glow Wand
- Heart Glow Wand
- Star Glow Wand
- Black Feather
- Crescent Moon Wand

Basically, you missed a lot of collectibles. I probably haven't even named them all.


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck to all the contest winners in today's restock, hope you get what you want! Would've loved to be one of them and get a black feather, but oh well


----------



## Zane

for the first time ever i want that ability to arrange collectibles everyone's always asking for (｢? ω ?)｢


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder when the next apple restock occurs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Welp, I finally applefied my sidebar. So for the first time in my experience on Bell Tree, I got a perfect sidebar (for me).


----------



## Kirbystarship

anyone knows how much is in the winners restock?


----------



## Heyden

Kirbystarship said:


> anyone knows how much is in the winners restock?


most likely double the orig. stock


----------



## Adventure9

I'm not sure if I want to wait for the leftovers to open and impulse buy something or get the heart and flower wand...


----------



## hestu

Adventure9 said:


> I'm not sure if I want to wait for the leftovers to open and impulse buy something or get the heart and flower wand...



There's a lot of stuff left, maybe you can snag the last black feather


----------



## Vizionari

I'm just hoping I can get a star wand (kinda gave up my hopes of getting a black feather a while ago) ;0;


----------



## Zane

do u think anyone would trade a pinwheel for a black feather

also that shop stock looks promising, good luck yall ～('▽'人)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I doubt the dark feather is as valuable as the red pinwheel (or even more valuable) because the red pinwheel was from a time when there were more TBT Bells in circulation and when the community is more active.

As much as I want the crescent moon wand, I have to admit that the green pinwheel is better.


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> I doubt the black feather is as valuable as a pinwheel because the pinwheel was from a time when there were more TBT Bells in circulation and when the community is more active.
> 
> As much as I want the crescent moon wand, I have to admit that the green pinwheel is better.



mm I'm not seeing the correlation there.. although I do figure it would be a long shot, since most people I could think of who have pinwheels are inactive/the pinwheels were gifts etc

I prefer the moon wand myself! (I'm a big Sailor Moon fan) but I do own a green pinwheel in spirit







 lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

To those who registered prior to November 2014:

What fair do you think is the best? This one, or the 2014 one? If you registered even earlier, how does the 2013 fair compare?


----------



## Klave

Not to distract from the topic and I know it's been officially ruled on but what do people think about exchanging tbt for real life good? like idk amiibo cards and other prize like things.

Staff have had their say but i just wanna know what people think because it used to be allowed and now it's not.


----------



## Vizionari

YESS I got a star glow wand!!


----------



## Sholee

the black feather disappeared so quick, by the time my shop loaded, it was sold out already.


----------



## BungoTheElf

I got a star wand im so happy
Cant believe i actually got this on my phone at my friends house lololol


----------



## Adventure9

I guess I'll get the glow wands haha. Man there's a lot of purple and pink feathers left :O


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, where's the purple feather love?


----------



## Sholee

TykiButterfree said:


> Aw, where's the purple feather love?



#teampink4lyfe


----------



## Aquari

restock hammer because i need more


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> YESS I got a star glow wand!!



Way to go! Do you still have a hard time choosing between the moon wand and HHD download code?


----------



## Zane

loool there's gonna b unsold white feathers :o


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It appears that I'm all out of tickets. If I were nominated for a contest or won staff favorites, I would still have more tickets to purchase more items. It's a good thing that I had enough tickets to enter the moon wand raffle before I ran out completely.


----------



## Vizionari

Zane said:


> loool there's gonna b unsold white feathers :o



start a petition for free tickets


----------



## Sholee

Zane said:


> loool there's gonna b unsold white feathers :o



I dont see white feathers? or I would have bought one...


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Way to go! Do you still have a hard time choosing between the moon wand and HHD download code?



I'm deciding between the moon wand raffle or the patch, prob will get the patch


----------



## Justin

Sholee said:


> I dont see white feathers? or I would have bought one...



Looks like I messed up setting the permissions back for that.

Not sure if there's a way to fairly handle that now though... hm.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like a pink feather as a gift though, cause pink = psychic element (Pokemon).


----------



## Zane

Sholee said:


> I dont see white feathers? or I would have bought one...



 that's what happened to me and the pink feathers last fair rip


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> Looks like I messed up setting the permissions back for that.
> 
> Not sure if there's a way to fairly handle that now though... hm.



lols wow I mean I can't get too mad as people make mistakes but I was saving my 50 tickets for 1 star wand and 1 white... o wells.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

There was not a single White Feather in the shop to begin with so I couldn't attempt to get it. I did get Black Feather in my kart, but it wouldn't show up on the checkout screen sadly.

I was able to get the Star Glow Wand though so I am satisified. I even got myself a Pink Feather which was surprisingly very easy to get.


----------



## Macaron126

I was wondering why there were no white feathers in the shop. 

I thought they had sold out already in the winners' restocks


----------



## Justin

I'm gonna be busy for a bit but I'll think about a way to handle this and get back to you guys later.


----------



## p e p p e r

Justin said:


> Looks like I messed up setting the permissions back for that.
> 
> Not sure if there's a way to fairly handle that now though... hm.



aww that's what I wanted as well


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> I'm deciding between the moon wand raffle or the patch, prob will get the patch



Okay, it's your tickets. Spend it the way you want. But I guarantee that the moon wand may not return in future TBT Fairs.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Justin said:


> I'm gonna be busy for a bit but I'll think about a way to handle this and get back to you guys later.



I just thought they were sold out already. Maybe turn it into a raffle like the Cresent glow wand? But not use tickets for the entry since people probably already bought other stuff.


----------



## Sholee

Zane said:


> that's what happened to me and the pink feathers last fair rip



it's a conspiracy!! 




Justin said:


> I'm gonna be busy for a bit but I'll think about a way to handle this and get back to you guys later.



how many whites were available from the winner restocks? if only roll backs were possible but at this point, looks like everyone has spent their tickets and I have plans later in the evening so I wouldn't be around for another restock if that was the case. :'[


----------



## Klave

Patches are not transferable though right? And the 2016 patch definitely will not return.


----------



## Sholee

Klave said:


> Patches are not transferable though right? And the 2016 patch definitely will not return.



yes and yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Klave said:


> Patches are not transferable though right? And the 2016 patch definitely will not return.



Exactly. Timestamp collectibles (like the patches, 10 collectible, and your happy home designer collectible) can't be gifted.


----------



## Klave

Idk if this would work. For anyone who wants a chance at a white feather they could return their collectible? i.e. those who had enough tickets. 

Then do a time for white feather only.

Then release the other retuened collectibles?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Justin said:


> I'm gonna be busy for a bit but I'll think about a way to handle this and get back to you guys later.



You should just give the remaining White Feathers to the people currently posting in this thread. That would be fair enough, right?


----------



## Sholee

Klave said:


> Idk if this would work. For anyone who wants a chance at a white feather they could return their collectible? i.e. those who had enough tickets.
> 
> Then do a time for white feather only.
> 
> Then release the other retuened collectibles?



problem is that I spent 40 tickets for 2 star glow wands and just sold my remaining 12 tickets...


----------



## Klave

Apple2012 said:


> Exactly. Timestamp collectibles (like the patches, 10 collectible, and your happy home designer collectible) can't be gifted.



Ok I would recommend the patch. Because the other option is a raffle. Which is not guaranteed. And also you might one day be able to buy the Moon Wand. Idk I prefer the idea of having the non transferable badge to show you were there for the fair but it is their choice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can totally bet that some prizes will remain unsold, so they should be in the redux raffle.

At the same time, in case if you want some entertainment, my review for the TBT Fair is still up. If you read it, what do you think of it?


----------



## p e p p e r

Sholee said:


> problem is that I spent 40 tickets for 2 star glow wands and just sold my remaining 12 tickets...



ugh me too, I wanted the white feather & had to buy pink instead


----------



## ZetaFunction

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> You should just give the remaining White Feathers to the people currently posting in this thread. That would be fair enough, right?



A white feather giveaway to everyone who posts in here sounds awesome LOL

anyways maybe this confirms that white feathers are gonna be retired like the pinwheels?


----------



## Klave

Sholee said:


> problem is that I spent 40 tickets for 2 star glow wands and just sold my remaining 12 tickets...



Wait. You sold tickets? I wasn't aware that was possible?


----------



## Vizionari

Sholee said:


> problem is that I spent 40 tickets for 2 star glow wands and just sold my remaining 12 tickets...



Maybe you could trade one of your star wands for a white feather and some tbt?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Okay, it's your tickets. Spend it the way you want. But I guarantee that the moon wand may not return in future TBT Fairs.



ugh yeah, if only I got that last mirror right in the house of mirrors then I wouldn't have this problem


----------



## Zane

here i was thinking everyone just *really* wanted star wands omg



Sholee said:


> it's a conspiracy!!



i'm tellin ya!








Lucanosa said:


> anyways maybe this confirms that white feathers are gonna be retired like the pinwheels?



how come, it just got left out by accident


----------



## Sholee

Klave said:


> Wait. You sold tickets? I wasn't aware that was possible?



It was more that I was selling one of the common feathers, not the tickets itself. 



Vizionari said:


> Maybe you could trade one of your star wands for a white feather and some tbt?



Seeing if I can get the feather back by refunding the tbt to the buyer, so it's less messy for Justin.



Lucanosa said:


> A white feather giveaway to everyone who posts in here sounds awesome LOL
> 
> anyways maybe this confirms that white feathers are gonna be retired like the pinwheels?



But not everyone who wanted the white feather may check this thread so it wouldn't be fair. I guess we can just wait and see if Justin has a solution.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> here i was thinking everyone just *really* wanted star wands omg



I only wanted more TBT Bells, so I was lucky to grab a star wand before it sold out the first time, sell it, and buy the apples.


----------



## Klave

Oh okay I'm dumb haha.
I wouldn't be opposed to the idea of giving people in this yhread white feathers seeing as I never had anywhere near enough tickets to get one.


----------



## Vizionari

wish I had enough for the other two common wands to perfect my lineup more ;-;


----------



## Klave

btw when did apples get so cheap?? I bought mine for 2k last year and that was cheap


----------



## Sholee

Klave said:


> btw when did apples get so cheap?? I bought mine for 2k last year and that was cheap



they're restocked periodically whenever there's a bell tree direct, they were around 5K when they were first released.


----------



## Vizionari

Klave said:


> btw when did apples get so cheap?? I bought mine for 2k last year and that was cheap



more supply and less demand, I guess


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Klave said:


> btw when did apples get so cheap?? I bought mine for 2k last year and that was cheap



When the supply of apples went up and the supply of TBT went down.


----------



## Klave

Ah ok, I've been absent for a while and missed a lot except a few select times.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can bet if the demand for apples went up to like 5k TBT to 8k TBT, I would have a high collectible value by then.

But I only wanted the apples to match my username.


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> Unfortunately, there was an error where the White Feather did not appear to everyone in the latest restock.
> 
> If you spent tickets since the most recent restock (7:00PM Fair Time) equal or greater than enough to purchase a White Feather (30 Tickets) in addition to your current ticket amount, you may PM me to have those items refunded for a chance to purchase a White Feather in 23 hours from now at 7:00PM Fair Time Monday, September 5th. (the Fair will now close one day later) We will restock any refunded items at that time as well. Make sure to include as many details in your PM as possible in regards to which items.
> 
> If you already sold something you purchased to another user, you will have to sort out a refund/re-trade with them first as I don't think I should override sales that have already occurred despite this. It's not their fault.
> 
> There are currently 6 White Feathers available, so keep that in mind in regards to your chances and deciding whether it's worth bothering!
> 
> Once again, I apologize for the trouble. I simply forgot to change the settings on the White Feather when opening up the stock to everyone after the winner exclusivity. This is the best solution I can envision.



cross post


----------



## Adventure9

Justin said:


> cross post



I was wondering why there weren't any... I just assumed they were all sold out  Ah well, I think I like the wands better  

Thanks Justin and all the other mods for hosting this fair! It was super fun ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What caused the demand for purple feathers to go down? They used to be valued greatly last fair and the fair before. But now they are just unpopular.


----------



## Liamslash

Apple2012 said:


> What caused the demand for purple feathers to go down? They used to be valued greatly last fair and the fair before. But now they are just unpopular.



My bet is the high numbers of tickets people got and the availability of other prices, the purple feather is pretty easy to get. The pink has always been in higher demand so the purple just got pushed back. With all these new collectibles the old ones are going down in value because they are easier to get.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Liamslash said:


> My bet is the high numbers of tickets people got and the availability of other prices, the purple feather is pretty easy to get. The pink has always been in higher demand so the purple just got pushed back. With all these new collectibles the old ones are going down in value because they are easier to get.



I know white feathers were the most coveted feathers on TBT, even if the rainbow feathers were meant to be more special. But after introducing the black feather, things have changed. I remember that last year, I was worried about the yellow feathers because nobody wanted them as much while they preferred the blue feathers and red feathers.


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> What caused the demand for purple feathers to go down? They used to be valued greatly last fair and the fair before. But now they are just unpopular.



theyre not unpopular, only 2 more pinks were sold this Fair...


----------



## Vizionari

anyone want to sell a wand to me cheap? 


no really though ;;


----------



## King Dorado

Vizionari said:


> anyone want to sell a wand to me cheap?



yeah, me too!


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> What caused the demand for purple feathers to go down? They used to be valued greatly last fair and the fair before. But now they are just unpopular.





King Dad said:


> theyre not unpopular, only 2 more pinks were sold this Fair...



Not sure why the demand for purple is lower but since there were less sold during this fair, which means less in circulation, which means less available to sell.... I wouldn't be surprised if the price for purple goes up later in the future.

That's exactly what happened with the yellow feather after the 2014 fair, it shot to 4K-5K while the other common feathers were at 2K.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you think there's going to be a Halloween event like the Bell Tree Spooktacular from last year?


----------



## TykiButterfree

I like that everyone wanted the black and white feather. I have been trying to get purple forever. People saving their tickets for the rare feathers made it easy for me to get mine. I do think the rainbow feather is the coolest one though.

I hope there is a Halloween event. Even though I am going on vacation around that time and probably won't be able to join much. Halloween is my favorite holiday. I hope they bring back the dark candy. I want all the Halloween collectibles and it bums me out I am missing an impossible candy. lol


----------



## toadsworthy

only 13 red feathers were sold at this fair.....
and only a few more yellow ones.....

thats insanely small, and making my quest to find them terrible.

VM or PM me if you are one of those people and will sell it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Before the fair closed, I got a screenshot of the TBT Fair's night banner in the fall rather in the summer.



Spoiler: Picture








It's pretty funny that they had the summer lights on a fall tree (when winter is coming).

Got any other interesting screenshots?


----------



## Alienfish

^i actually kinda like this lights thing, i wish they'd keep it year round tbh 

also not really..but yeah i hope they make more starry night bg's to collectibles


----------



## Javocado

Got me eyes peeled for a Yellow Letter and Star Wand hmu


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm hoping for more animated collectibles. I failed on the green pinwheel and crescent moon wand (even with my best shots). Maybe a flashing lantern collectible or an opening master ball collectible.

I really think the staff did a good job on designing the animated collectibles. I remember demanding a cupcake collectible (now we got one). And the glow wand collectibles are real.


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> I really think the staff did a good job on designing the animated collectibles.



by staff, i presume you mean Thunder...


----------



## toadsworthy

so like dang, I don't see anyone selling or buying any glow wands like at all


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> so like dang, I don't see anyone selling or buying any glow wands like at all



I noticed that. In fact, I was the only one to sell a star wand so far.


----------



## Vizionari

toadsworthy said:


> so like dang, I don't see anyone selling or buying any glow wands like at all



I'm looking for a heart glow wand but I only have the amount of bells on my sidebar, which is, uh, clearly not enough to purchase one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was looking back at the older posts on this thread to see what I have missed. I noticed that the Halloween event of 2015 (TBT Spooktacular) had a ton of posts on this thread, but it doesn't compare to the one in 2014. Boy, I remember now busy this thread was that year.

Do you think it'll happen again this year (when the thread gets 1,000 posts in one month)?


----------



## toadsworthy

Apple2012 said:


> I was looking back at the older posts on this thread to see what I have missed. I noticed that the Halloween event of 2015 (TBT Spooktacular) had a ton of posts on this thread, but it doesn't compare to the one in 2014. Boy, I remember now busy this thread was that year.
> 
> Do you think it'll happen again this year (when the thread gets 1,000 posts in one month)?



I think the spooktacular last year was way more hype. Mostly because of the competition to make new collectibles and then getting the chance to buy them. I know I was white knuckling the keyboard trying to get them. and then lots of selling them right after restocks

can't really say for year before because I wasn't a contributing user at the time...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> can't really say for year before because I wasn't a contributing user at the time...



The year before was a lot crazier. People were stalking the shop, constantly refreshing it, and complaining if they miss a restock. This thread got between 500 to 600 pages of posts within one week, and it was over the candies.

All I can remember about you prior to my ten-month break was that you started the TBT Pet Peeve thread (where we talk about what aspects of Bell Tree annoy us the most). Now I will forever remember you as the first user to purchase a black feather. I'm glad that you're becoming more active.



> I think the spooktacular last year was way more hype. Mostly because of the competition to make new collectibles and then getting the chance to buy them. I know I was white knuckling the keyboard trying to get them. and then lots of selling them right after restocks



That's what I read. Yeah, the Halloween ones have more hype. If another collectible contest were to take place, it would be this busy.

Notice that when this thread is busy, it tends to get a lot of replies quickly. If it's silent, I pretty much own the thread as it usually says "Apple2012" as the last poster.


----------



## toadsworthy

Apple2012 said:


> The year before was a lot crazier. People were stalking the shop, constantly refreshing it, and complaining if they miss a restock. This thread got between 500 to 600 pages of posts within one week, and it was over the candies.
> 
> All I can remember about you prior to my ten-month break was that you started the TBT Pet Peeve thread (where we talk about what aspects of Bell Tree annoy us the most). Now I will forever remember you as the first user to purchase a black feather. I'm glad that you're becoming more active.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I read. Yeah, the Halloween ones have more hype. If another collectible contest were to take place, it would be this busy.
> 
> Notice that when this thread is busy, it tends to get a lot of replies quickly. If it's silent, I pretty much own the thread as it usually says "Apple2012" as the last poster.



HA, I forgot I did that... its funny, I would never expect to be remembered for that lol. I took off summers from TBT past two years while working at a camp. I'm way more active in the Cellar for mafia. Started in the VTP and Re-Tail. But when people started bashing my line-up I got serious about Collectibles lol.

I always find your posts funny, and I mean its easy to see you with your signature apple line up! I have the spot in my top left corner now for something really good in the future, but I' pretty set on my matching candy/feathers, black feather, green balloon, mori... and I don't think I will ever sell my black feather so I can always say it was the first! 

Hopefully halloween brings up something good!


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> HA, I forgot I did that... its funny, I would never expect to be remembered for that lol. I took off summers from TBT past two years while working at a camp. I'm way more active in the Cellar for mafia. Started in the VTP and Re-Tail. But when people started bashing my line-up I got serious about Collectibles lol.
> 
> I always find your posts funny, and I mean its easy to see you with your signature apple line up! I have the spot in my top left corner now for something really good in the future, but I' pretty set on my matching candy/feathers, black feather, green balloon, mori... and I don't think I will ever sell my black feather so I can always say it was the first!
> 
> Hopefully halloween brings up something good!



I think I might have been the 3rd one to get the black feather, pretty sure Crash was 2d.  did anyone pay attention to the order?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> HA, I forgot I did that... its funny, I would never expect to be remembered for that lol. I took off summers from TBT past two years while working at a camp. I'm way more active in the Cellar for mafia. Started in the VTP and Re-Tail. But when people started bashing my line-up I got serious about Collectibles lol.
> 
> I always find your posts funny, and I mean its easy to see you with your signature apple line up! I have the spot in my top left corner now for something really good in the future, but I' pretty set on my matching candy/feathers, black feather, green balloon, mori... and I don't think I will ever sell my black feather so I can always say it was the first!
> 
> Hopefully halloween brings up something good!



This time, I'm not going to miss the Halloween event. I already missed three major events, the site staff sign-ups, New Year's, my birthday, Valentine's Day, and four TBT Directs. Of those four TBT Directs I missed, my favorite one would have to be the one that announced the group add-on to be restocked. What I learned from that direct was that a long time ago (when the 3DS first came out), 4,200 TBT was considered a lot for the time, and it was intended to be expensive. It was also that same direct that defined how long you have to wait to bump threads and introduced the tasty cake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sorry about the double post, but I forgot about this thread's two-year anniversary. Yes, I keep track of that because this thread was made very early in my membership. When I first posted, I was a very obscure member. Now I own this thread (since I am one of the highest posters).


----------



## Nightmares

Apple2012 said:


> Sorry about the double post, but I forgot about this thread's two-year anniversary. Yes, I keep track of that because this thread was made very early in my membership. When I first posted, I was a very obscure member. Now I own this thread (since I am one of the highest posters).



You _own _the thread lmao what


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nightmares said:


> You _own _the thread lmao what



I actually don't, but I say I do because of how I post almost every month and how I am one of the highest posters.

But it's true that I enjoy talking about collectibles a lot.


----------



## Libra

toadsworthy said:


> so like dang, I don't see anyone selling or buying any glow wands like at all



I might sell mine, just that there's nothing I want so I have no use for TBT or such. x_x'


----------



## toadsworthy

Libra said:


> I might sell mine, just that there's nothing I want so I have no use for TBT or such. x_x'



sweet line up yo!


----------



## Alienfish

ayy lmao so one of the rich kids again :3 but i don't really regret selling them, i've been pretty inactive here besides from the fair which was real fun but had its flaws and i really don't go on here overly much anyways, so. and i have other things to deal with.

will probably make some giveaway or just gift randomly my pansy and cosmo flower to people soon enough so to clear inventory as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So will Pokeballs be re-released to the TBT Shop when Sun and Moon comes out? I hope so.


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> So will Pokeballs be re-released to the TBT Shop when Sun and Moon comes out? I hope so.



i hope so too!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder why they were intended to be rare. Even if they are the common pokeballs that aren't so special (master ball is what I like), they are still one of the most popular collectibles.


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why they were intended to be rare. Even if they are the common pokeballs that aren't so special (master ball is what I like), they are still one of the most popular collectibles.



well i think the forum originally released almost 200 of them, so i don't think they were intended to be as rare as they are today-- the rarity now is a byproduct of people going inactive, my guess is at least half of the released pokeball are now dead collectibles...


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> well i think the forum originally released almost 200 of them, so i don't think they were intended to be as rare as they are today-- the rarity now is a byproduct of people going inactive, my guess is at least half of the released pokeball are now dead collectibles...



I agree.  Sometimes rarity happens because people who have them don't come to the forums anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Skyfall said:


> I agree.  Sometimes rarity happens because people who have them don't come to the forums anymore.



That's exactly what happened to the weird doll collectible, and what is currently happening to the red pinwheel collectible.


----------



## Vizionari

How much were the Pokeballs when they were released on the Shop? If they really will be re-released again when Sun and Moon come out I wanna make sure I have enough xD'


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> How much were the Pokeballs when they were released on the Shop? If they really will be re-released again when Sun and Moon come out I wanna make sure I have enough xD'



I believe it was 74 Bells.

No I wasn't here when it first came out on TBT, I read it on the TBT Wiki from Wikia.

Though if it was re-released, it would have a higher price than when it first came out.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I believe it was 74 Bells.
> 
> No I wasn't here when it first came out on TBT, I read it on the TBT Wiki from Wikia.
> 
> Though if it was re-released, it would have a higher price than when it first came out.


if it's higher than 74 then I most likely won't have enough >~<


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> if it's higher than 74 then I most likely won't have enough >~<



I would. But if you couldn't get one, I'll give mine away to you (if I get one).


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why they were intended to be rare. Even if they are the common pokeballs that aren't so special (master ball is what I like), they are still one of the most popular collectibles.



Inactive users maybe more people wanting them and they are not as frequently released. I hope they stock the shop for Sun and Moon though. And yeah since they've only been doing raffle for ORAS and prize for winners unless someone had a giveaway: rare.

And as for red pinwheel yeah, inactive users I think mainly and since it hasn't been on since the old fairs.

I feel you it's heck rare finding people selling the things you want but sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This is what I predict about the Pokeball when it gets restocked:

1. The price may increase from 74 TBT to 149 TBT (or even higher like 374 TBT) due to the increase in TBT Bell supply.

2. When they have more than one round of restocks (like many collectibles), they would set the Pokeball's status to "unique" to prevent hoarding. This is what they done to the apple back when it was first released. They could do it with the Pokeball.

I don't know what is going to happen, but these are my bets.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, I bet it will be more expensive to some bits since it's easier to earn tbt bells now. And yeah the supply will probably be limited, idek how though.


----------



## Libra

toadsworthy said:


> sweet line up yo!



Thanks! I'm quite happy with it. ^_^



Sheila said:


> ayy lmao so one of the rich kids again :3 but i don't really regret selling them, i've been pretty inactive here besides from the fair which was real fun but had its flaws and i really don't go on here overly much anyways, so. and i have other things to deal with.



Yeah, I know the feeling. I'm not that active here anymore either. I had hoped the fair would bring back my interest in AC:NL, but it didn't. I guess I'm really officially done with the game, LOL.



Apple2012 said:


> So will Pokeballs be re-released to the TBT Shop when Sun and Moon comes out? I hope so.



It'd be interesting to see if the servers would be able to handle it if Pokeballs were restocked, LOL.


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah me too unless they add lotsa post-game content and nice villagers from older/japanese games tbh.

yeah fair was fun but it was terribly flawed (not only art drama stuff lol) so idek.. i guess i'm still here for some amigos but yeah


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Libra said:


> It'd be interesting to see if the servers would be able to handle it if Pokeballs were restocked, LOL.



I've seen worse before. The egg hunt, the day thousands of bots were on the site, and the candy restocks in 2014, the site was laggy. I know the collectible craze began when the Pokeball was first released, it got crazy before. Since I'm used to this level of lag in catching collectibles, I wouldn't be as affected.

You don't have to worry about catching a pokeball collectible from the TBT shop (since I already see it in your sidebar).



Sheila said:


> ^yeah me too unless they add lotsa post-game content and nice villagers from older/japanese games tbh.
> 
> yeah fair was fun but it was terribly flawed (not only art drama stuff lol) so idek.. i guess i'm still here for some amigos but yeah



What was wrong with the TBT Fair?


----------



## Alienfish

Some minor things that could have been re-named, re-done or re-phrased. I'm not saying it was terribly bad, but it had its flaws (especially for non-us/uk users) and some events were a bit obvious to people with a certain kind of eg. gaming console or food stock where they live.

And the Discord trivia was more or less a typing contest to things that you "should" know and whoever got it fastest did rather than having a bit harder/obscure things. I generally preferred the IRC and the topics they had there.

And the art things really need trad/digi categories, it was a bit "fun" to see the selection tbh.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> I know the collectible craze began when the Pokeball was first released, it got crazy before. Since I'm used to this level of lag in catching collectibles, I wouldn't be as affected.



When the pokeballs were released, there was virtually no lag or little lag from what I remember since not many people really cared about collectibles at that time. A lot of people including me were able to buy multiples with no problem, people were also very giving during that time. There were a lot of giveaways and people selling the pokeballs for shop value to people who missed out.

Not sure if they'll restock the pokeball considering there hasn't been a restock since it first appeared in the shop during X&Y, it has only appeared through raffles and pokemon tourneys I think. And due to the fact that it's one of the rarer collectibles, I don't think the mods/admins would restock a lot if they do decide to.


----------



## Liamslash

I don't see it being in shop, with alpha sapphire (I think that was the game released) there wasn't a restock. It was a raffle. If they restocked it in the shop a lot of butthurt members with pokeballs would come up saying it was unfair and it would spiral into hell. I maybe see one or two pokeballs in a raffle IF they decide to do it.


----------



## Sholee

Liamslash said:


> I don't see it being in shop, with alpha sapphire (I think that was the game released) there wasn't a restock. It was a raffle. If they restocked it in the shop a lot of butthurt members with pokeballs would come up saying it was unfair and it would spiral into hell. I maybe see one or two pokeballs in a raffle IF they decide to do it.



I would be butthurt lols, imagine spending 18K on a pokeball and then next week they restock 400 and drops the price to 5K or lower. RIP bells. Bells are so hard to earn in the first place which makes it even more painful.

But then I also want to buy a pokeball as well but no one really ever sells their pokeball so it'd be nice to see a few more restocked.


----------



## Alienfish

well it was around x/y release right, cause i remember joining and seeing them there and had no idea what they were for lol.

and yeah i guess the stock would be limited so to not drop it too much, or idek.


----------



## Liamslash

Sheila said:


> well it was around x/y release right, cause i remember joining and seeing them there and had no idea what they were for lol.
> 
> and yeah i guess the stock would be limited so to not drop it too much, or idek.



If you see that pokeball won in the tournament, I don't see the pokeballs being in the shop at all. What Sholee said, people spending upwards of 18k on pokeballs, if they were allowed to get that easily then the tbt market would crash. 
One or two pokeballs in a raffle would be all I would say, or hey, maybe even a new pokemon collectable!


----------



## Alienfish

Well the market is already kinda wonky for non-fair stuff anyways so 

And no but back in 2013 when the X/Y games were first released I think they were, correct me if I'm wrong though.

Yeah could be cool if they made other Pok?mon as long as they don't get in Pok?mon copyright trouble I guess


----------



## Libra

Sheila said:


> ^yeah me too unless they add lotsa post-game content and nice villagers from older/japanese games tbh.



That would help, though for me, it's also because I'm more playing on my phone than my 3DS now, LOL. Still, I really wanted to get back to playing AC:NL but I'm just so "blah" about it. Maybe I'll reset and see what happens (but I'm not too fond of having to unlock everything again and going through a zillion tutorials, LOL).



Apple2012 said:


> You don't have to worry about catching a pokeball collectible from the TBT shop (since I already see it in your sidebar).



LOL, I don't worry about getting one. I meant what I said; I'm really curious whether the servers would be able to handle it. I'm used to crazy lags and what not, so that doesn't bother me, LOL.



Sheila said:


> it had its flaws (especially for non-us/uk users) and some events were a bit obvious to people with a certain kind of eg. gaming console or food stock where they live.



Ahaha, yes, I know that at some point I wanted to participate in the cooking contest but I was all "what is this? does this even exist where I live???" Google wasn't always very helpful either. I think there was something with buttermilk pancakes mix or whatever it was, and I have yet to find that where I live, LOL.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah we don't have that here for sure unless i were to make my own lol and poptarts things? nope. the only murica things we have are like mtn dew and skittles lol?


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> yeah we don't have that here for sure unless i were to make my own lol and poptarts things? nope. the only murica things we have are like mtn dew and skittles lol?




dont remind me about the Skittles...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> dont remind me about the Skittles...



or the favorite games lol

but yeah shoulda gone with dark chocolate


----------



## Vizionari

I could see them putting Pokeballs back in the shop (at least a small amount) for Sun and Moon since it's a new generation, unlike ORAS which were remakes, but time will tell o:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Along with Pokeballs, I hope to see more variety of Pokeballs. Like great balls, ultra balls, and my favorite (Master Ball).


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Along with Pokeballs, I hope to see more variety of Pokeballs. Like great balls, ultra balls, and my favorite (Master Ball).



Moon balls or riot ;D

Yeah that's be cool if they did though much like they go through all the flowers (even if it's the AC game things)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I made this out of boredom. What do you think of this?


​


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> I made this out of boredom. What do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 183410​



Justin's Canadian, so I don't think it will work on him...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> Justin's Canadian, so I don't think it will work on him...



Or he wouldn't really get it. It's an American thing after all. What other memes should I use?


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> Or he wouldn't really get it. It's an American thing after all. What other memes should I use?



i assure you we are familiar with grampa sam


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> Or he wouldn't really get it. It's an American thing after all. What other memes should I use?



Bernie Sanders-- that works on Canucks!!


----------



## Javocado

Pokemon has been breathing for 20 years, so I reckon a restock of 20 Pokeballs should be in order in the near future.
;-)

To ensure restock success, please use this handy tip!


Spoiler: success.jpg


----------



## Alienfish

^i feel you, i remember holding stuff in for some restock way back lmao


----------



## toadsworthy

Has anyone tracked where all 20 black feathers are? where would one post to try to collect the list? basement?

not to mention a lot of people are trying to buy them, so I feel having a list of where they are would be good for those to try contacting individually rather than getting hopes up


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> Has anyone tracked where all 20 black feathers are? where would one post to try to collect the list? basement?
> 
> not to mention a lot of people are trying to buy them, so I feel having a list of where they are would be good for those to try contacting individually rather than getting hopes up




I know where all of them are...

but i'm undoubtedly the only one who does...

muwahahahaha


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> Bernie Sanders-- that works on Canucks!!



It took me a while to think of a good meme about Pokeball restocks. Is this any better?



Spoiler: TBT Boardroom Suggestion




(This is how the community sees the staff)


----------



## Liamslash

Why do you want pokeballs? There so boring


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Liamslash said:


> Why do you want pokeballs? There so boring



Because there are no Great Balls, Ultra Balls, or Master Balls as collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> It took me a while to think of a good meme about Pokeball restocks. Is this any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TBT Boardroom Suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183575
> (This is how the community sees the staff)



lmao that ban(warn) without no/good reason is way too accurate lol.

tbh, staff do what you want with the balls really.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> lmao that ban(warn) without no/good reason is way too accurate lol.
> 
> tbh, staff do what you want with the balls really.



I actually don't believe that the staff likes to ban members for no reason, for entertainment, or because they simply don't like them. I seem to appreciate the staff more and not believe TBT is a dictatorship, but I added that first part because I knew how you guys feel about warnings/infractions/bans.

And yes, I enjoy making memes like this.


----------



## Aquari

what was the most recent restock of hammer collectible??

EDIT: nvm!


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I actually don't believe that the staff likes to ban members for no reason, for entertainment, or because they simply don't like them. I seem to appreciate the staff more and not believe TBT is a dictatorship, but I added that first part because I knew how you guys feel about warnings/infractions/bans.
> 
> And yes, I enjoy making memes like this.



Eh, some can actually be really nitpicky but let's not go too off-topic.

On the other hand, my best guess is that it would be some kind of raffle or maybe competition to determine who will get Pok?balls if at all. Although I'd rather see more weird dolls...


----------



## sej

I'm just reading through all these posts, and I really do hope a restock or something like that happens! I saw a post about making the pokeball unique when you buy it which is a very good idea so it gives everyone a chance on getting it. Let's all keep our hopes up and pray for the best! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I'm saving all my bells just in case lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> It took me a while to think of a good meme about Pokeball restocks. Is this any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TBT Boardroom Suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183575
> (This is how the community sees the staff)



It's just missing my dartboard with random warnable offenses. Every week I draw some (un)lucky members name and they get banned for whatever the dart lands on.


----------



## Alienfish

Tom said:


> It's just missing my dartboard with random warnable offenses. Every week I draw some (un)lucky members name and they get banned for whatever the dart lands on.



Explains my pages, thank you. (your RNG must suck though )


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sheila said:


> Explains my pages, thank you. (your RNG must suck though )



I never said I was good at darts


----------



## Alienfish

Tom said:


> I never said I was good at darts



Ah, you go by that too, I see.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> It's just missing my dartboard with random warnable offenses. Every week I draw some (un)lucky members name and they get banned for whatever the dart lands on.



Very creative! I like that story.


----------



## King Dorado

tomorrow is the first day of Autumn.  what Autumn collectibles would you love to see?

my top three would be:

--Oktoberfest pretzel
--Oktoberfest stein of rootbeer  
--Autumn leaf (red, yellow, brown, orange)

i guess ACNL oriented items would be a wheat bundle/veggie basket/plate of dango;
explorer's day ship;
mushrooms


----------



## hestu

King Dad said:


> tomorrow is the first day of Autumn.  what Autumn collectibles would you love to see?
> 
> my top three would be:
> 
> --Oktoberfest pretzel
> --Oktoberfest stein of rootbeer
> --Autumn leaf (red, yellow, brown, orange)
> 
> i guess ACNL oriented items would be a wheat bundle/veggie basket/plate of dango;
> explorer's day ship;
> mushrooms



Leaves would be really cute!!!


----------



## Alienfish

yes beer collectibles please : D i don't see that happen though bc kids' site but yeah something autumn would be noice


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would actually like leaf collectibles.

Do you know what other fall collectible I would like: an apple pie collectible.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I would actually like leaf collectibles.
> 
> Do you know what other fall collectible I would like: an apple pie collectible.



Yes, an apple pie collectible please!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Looks like I got a star glow wand again. This time, I didn't even have to spend 8,000 TBT to get one.



Spoiler: Evidence




​
Oh wait, I didn't tell you the full story. Actually, it was a real one that was worth a dollar at a grocery store rather than the pixel one I sold for 8,000 TBT just to get more apples. So I didn't get a collectible this time, but I did find a real world version of a collectible (I may even post a picture of an illuminated one tonight). What an interesting find.

I also got another glow wand, which was never distributed during the last TBT Fair. It was a Pumpkin Glow Wand.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice one though. and yeah would be cool if they did more glow wand things for future events. or yeah just starry night bg items in general :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I kinda found this fair's theme to be weird. I do like the glow theme, but they say it's the summer nights theme. Yet, the lights theme would better fit the winter or the fall (since the nights are longer during these seasons). Last year, when I was doing these theme of the week photos for my AC Spinoffs site, the lights theme was correlating to the week Daylight Savings Time ended (which is in the fall).

If I had to choose between the spring evening or fall morning theme more, I would go with the morning one (cause it's fall).

EDIT: I did say that I wanted a moon wand, but even if I get one, it may not appear in my sidebar. Because I thought it would be better if my sidebar was all apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm starting to wonder. Are the spellectables (or whatever it's called) losing popularity now? The demand for them seems to be low right now. Or is it that members on TBT don't feel like spending their TBT? I know that I'm one of these members who refuses to spemd TBT at this phase I am in.

I'm actually asking because a lot of members were having no luck when trying to sell the spellectables. Even my auction got no bidders. This makes me worried because I plan on running a contest next month, and I purchased those pumpkin cupcakes for the sole reason of running a contest. I don't want to run a contest if it's not going to get participants.

I hope that the collectible hype isn't dead. If the spellectables aren't selling well because collectibles in general are losing popularity, then why aren't collectibles popular anymore?


----------



## Liamslash

Apple2012 said:


> I'm starting to wonder. Are the spellectables (or whatever it's called) losing popularity now? The demand for them seems to be low right now. Or is it that members on TBT don't feel like spending their TBT? I know that I'm one of these members who refuses to spemd TBT at this phase I am in.
> 
> I'm actually asking because a lot of members were having no luck when trying to sell the spellectables. Even my auction got no bidders. This makes me worried because I plan on running a contest next month, and I purchased those pumpkin cupcakes for the sole reason of running a contest. I don't want to run a contest if it's not going to get participants.
> 
> I hope that the collectible hype isn't dead. If the spellectables aren't selling well because collectibles in general are losing popularity, then why aren't collectibles popular anymore?



Well I find they are selling ok. But you're starting bid is what is the max of most go for, so you can't expect it to sell if you're starting bid is what most people would pay max. I recently brought 6, and I've seen some going here and there. Especially with halloween, it should pick up with people looking for lineups/if they don't come back people might decide they want them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Liamslash said:


> Well I find they are selling ok. But you're starting bid is what is the max of most go for, so you can't expect it to sell if you're starting bid is what most people would pay max. I recently brought 6, and I've seen some going here and there. Especially with halloween, it should pick up with people looking for lineups/if they don't come back people might decide they want them.



So if I run a contest with the pumpkin cupcake being awarded to the winners, it would at least get participants, right?

I remember the last time I ran an unsuccessful auction, I was trying to sell balloons. It's not that they were too expensive (I tried 2,000 TBT), but the demand for them was excessively low. Sometimes, collectibles won't sell because of a demand issue. Other times (like when I tried to sell my star wand), it's the price issue.


----------



## Liamslash

Apple2012 said:


> So if I run a contest with the pumpkin cupcake being awarded to the winners, it would at least get participants, right?
> 
> I remember the last time I ran an unsuccessful auction, I was trying to sell balloons. It's not that they were too expensive (I tried 2,000 TBT), but the demand for them was excessively low. Sometimes, collectibles won't sell because of a demand issue. Other times (like when I tried to sell my star wand), it's the price issue.



Yeah it would.

Well, I find with auctions you start low. More often then not it actually reaches the price, but if you have a high price to start off then no one is going to wand to bid. Also with demand is another issue, but I would never hold an auction for a small collectible. It doesn't pay off.


----------



## Alienfish

Ha yeah it's kinda interesting to see some collectible that are limited like that being really low in demand unless it's some mildly manic collector or something, idek. Personally I really like the balloons here if if I don't think I would save up for them now. Same with the carnation, I mean sure I can see some selling now and then but it's not like people want them comparing to other things. Love them too, by the way.


----------



## Sholee

I think the carnations are really nice but I hate the background. I wished all the collectibles had the same or a neutral background, it'd be easier to mix & match and might make the less popular ones more popular.


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> I think the carnations are really nice but I hate the background. I wished all the collectibles had the same or a neutral background, it'd be easier to mix & match and might make the less popular ones more popular.



Well it's the same with "regular" fair collectibles/popper/hammer with their cloud background and such so yeah unless you have those two together i agree about the backgrounds...


----------



## Libra

Sheila said:


> Well it's the same with "regular" fair collectibles/popper/hammer with their cloud background and such so yeah unless you have those two together i agree about the backgrounds...



I agree as well. It's one of the reasons I didn't try harder for the Fair collectibles (though I'm not sure I could have, because of work and what not, but eh). As much as I love them and find them gorgeous, I just don't like how they look with the rest of my collectibles. The line-up I have now works for me, even though the backgrounds are different.

It'd be nice if the staff did something for Halloween, like in 2013. I absolutely loved it and was so proud of myself for solving the riddles. Even if one of them was literally me tilting my head while going "hmmm, I wonder what this could possibly be... huh... wait a minute..." and finding the answer that way, LOL.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It's already October, but the Opal is not in stock yet.

EDIT: It's in stock now. Thanks Jubs!


----------



## toadsworthy

How about those mushrooms though? anyone thinking about how many they will end up releasing?


----------



## King Dorado

King Dad said:


> tomorrow is the first day of Autumn.  what Autumn collectibles would you love to see?
> 
> my top three would be:
> 
> --Oktoberfest pretzel
> --Oktoberfest stein of rootbeer
> --Autumn leaf (red, yellow, brown, orange)
> 
> i guess ACNL oriented items would be a wheat bundle/veggie basket/plate of dango;
> explorer's day ship;
> mushrooms



hey, it was on my list!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ay, these shrooms be pricy tho.

i think the smamrocks were too, werent they like 317 tbt?


----------



## skarmoury

King Dad said:


> hey, it was on my list!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ay, these shrooms be pricy tho.
> 
> i think the smamrocks were too, werent they like 317 tbt?



Yeah, the smamrocks were around that price. Seems fair though, since they're the seasonal collectibles (aka like once-a-year kind of collectibles). I love them a lot, though. *^*

--

And oh man, I hope there'll be new Halloween collectibles. I wish there'd be jack-o-lantern ones or adorable ghost ones.


----------



## glow

collectibles are way too expensive from the shop


----------



## Alolan_Apples

skarmoury said:


> Yeah, the smamrocks were around that price. Seems fair though, since they're the seasonal collectibles (aka like once-a-year kind of collectibles). I love them a lot, though. *^*
> 
> --
> 
> And oh man, I hope there'll be new Halloween collectibles. I wish there'd be jack-o-lantern ones or adorable ghost ones.



I would prefer animated jack-o-lanterns or animated ghost collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish

entropy said:


> collectibles are way too expensive from the shop



yeah they are especially if they are seasonal/annual.. i'd get it if it were like houses and stuff but tbh


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am torn, should I try for one of the mushroom collectibles or wait to see if they have any fun new Halloween collectibles? Halloween is the best. But the mushroom has an orange background and would look cool with the Halloween collectibles.


----------



## N a t

TykiButterfree said:


> I am torn, should I try for one of the mushroom collectibles or wait to see if they have any fun new Halloween collectibles? Halloween is the best. But the mushroom has an orange background and would look cool with the Halloween collectibles.



I'm also worried that I'm gonna miss out on some epic new spellectibles.


----------



## Xerolin

oh yeah lmao i forgot all about halloween around the corner. RIP wallet. I guess I'll be selling a few shrooms


----------



## N a t

Xerolin said:


> oh yeah lmao i forgot all about halloween around the corner. RIP wallet. I guess I'll be selling a few shrooms



Post like the wind tbh


----------



## Xerolin

Bone Baby said:


> Post like the wind tbh



or sCALP THEM SHROOMS


----------



## N a t

Xerolin said:


> or sCALP THEM SHROOMS



Getin mad bells lmao


----------



## toadsworthy

I don't think I've even seen one sell yet...


----------



## Xerolin

Bone Baby said:


> Getin mad bells lmao



lol hi um yes 500 TBT each pls

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> I don't think I've even seen one sell yet...



people are probably waiting to get one from a restock before buying from an inflated price


----------



## Frances-Simoun

When are the Mushroom restocks happening?


----------



## N a t

Xerolin said:


> lol hi um yes 500 TBT each pls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> people are probably waiting to get one from a restock before buying from an inflated price



I know I always wait lol


----------



## Zane

thjis is it....... this is the year we get lollipops 
im just thinkin bout candies i actually dont care now that we have a mushroom 8))))


----------



## Heyden

why are people buying for 800? its gonna b like clovers again just watch, like literally shop price


----------



## N a t

Heyden said:


> why are people buying for 800? its gonna b like clovers again just watch, like literally shop price



Probably will be after the hype dies down.


----------



## Heyden

in-stock yo


----------



## ZetaFunction

9 shrooms left, if you're reading this you better hurry


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Don't have enough bells for it yet darn it ;w;


----------



## N a t

I messaged someone, hope they got it in time lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Eeeep thank you Gamzee <3 D Part of the shroom hype now


----------



## toadsworthy

This is the first time I actually like a collectible in pairs and its because its such a different looking thing compared to all the others.... Its like a dream come true seeing mushroom collectibles

lets be real I will probably sell one though when halloween collectibles come along


----------



## N a t

toadsworthy said:


> This is the first time I actually like a collectible in pairs and its because its such a different looking thing compared to all the others.... Its like a dream come true seeing mushroom collectibles
> 
> lets be real I will probably sell one though when halloween collectibles come along



I'm literally just happy to see how perfect this collectible is for you lol


----------



## toadsworthy

Bone Baby said:


> I'm literally just happy to see how perfect this collectible is for you lol



I was really stressed about what to put after all my feathers and candies (because honestly that set up isn't going anywhere, too perfect) and this just was like the clouds parted and light shone down on my little mushroom heart.

but in all seriousness, I didn't even know they existed until I saw someone with one and I was like [removed]? and got one on the first stock by chance. I just bought another earlier for resale, but I'm keeping it now....


----------



## N a t

toadsworthy said:


> I was really stressed about what to put after all my feathers and candies (because honestly that set up isn't going anywhere, too perfect) and this just was like the clouds parted and light shone down on my little mushroom heart.
> 
> but in all seriousness, I didn't even know they existed until I saw someone with one and I was like [removed]? and got one on the first stock by chance. I just bought another earlier for resale, but I'm keeping it now....


"And so began, my spiraling obsession..."


----------



## toadsworthy

Bone Baby said:


> "And so began, my spiraling obsession..."



I'm addicted to shrooms


----------



## Libra

The new collectible is adorable. <3 Do we know who made it? I admit I only read the first page of Justin's thread so if the answer is in there somewhere, I apologize, LOL.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Does anybody remember Sheniqua the collectible hoarder?



Spoiler: To the new members



Sheniqua was some made up thing back in 2014 when people were crazy over collectibles. When there is a collectible shortage and blame it on a hoarder, they made up this character that represents collectible hoarders.

I wonder what happened to her. Was she scared by my apple empire?


----------



## N a t

Apple2012 said:


> Does anybody remember Sheniqua the collectible hoarder?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: To the new members
> 
> 
> 
> Sheniqua was some made up thing back in 2014 when people were crazy over collectibles. When there is a collectible shortage and blame it on a hoarder, they made up this character that represents collectible hoarders.
> 
> I wonder what happened to her. Was she scared by my apple empire?


Lol this is funny, I'd feel bad if a decent person who actually had the name Sheniqua didn't know what was happening, like "What are you talking about!? I'm not hoarding, I promise!" 

That'll probably never happen though. It was just a silly thought


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bone Baby said:


> Lol this is funny, I'd feel bad if a decent person who actually had the name Sheniqua didn't know what was happening, like "What are you talking about!? I'm not hoarding, I promise!"
> 
> That'll probably never happen though. It was just a silly thought



Yeah, she was a made up person. We talked about a potential collectible hoarder to entertain members on this thread.

Maybe she ran away because she's afraid of apples.


----------



## N a t

Maybe she's been waiting. Waiting to make her move, and take all the new collectibles we'll be getting later. New flowers, possibly new Halloween collectibles. It'll be a disaster...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have an idea for the next direct. Once Justin posts the announcement, we make the tags all apple tags. We can say "apples ate my cake", "apples want collectibles", "apples took yellow letter", "apples love restocks", or many silly tags like that. It should be all apples, and not bad ones (like "burn the apples").


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I have an idea for the next direct. Once Justin posts the announcement, we make the tags all apple tags. We can say "apples ate my cake", "apples want collectibles", "apples took yellow letter", "apples love restocks", or many silly tags like that. It should be all apples, and not bad ones (like "burn the apples").



"apples banning jubs"

haha all for it too, more silly tags. 

also kinda interesting how the carnations collectibles yield such low interest tbh...


----------



## N a t

Sheila said:


> "apples banning jubs"
> 
> haha all for it too, more silly tags.
> 
> also kinda interesting how the carnations collectibles yield such low interest tbh...



Yeah, I don't think they've deflated yet, but maybe that's because nobody wants to buy them now. Someone's been trying to sell them for ages, and they were soooo popular on release. Alot of collectibles are initially popular, but I thought the Carnation release was crazy. Now they're hard to sell.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm having a hard time selling mushrooms. Are people really at the point where they only want to buy others' collectibles at the shop price, or are they not wanting to buy from me because I claimed to be desperate.

I was trying to sell them for 500 TBT earlier, but I noticed that they don't like higher prices for collectibles anymore.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

well they were in stock p much all morning in the store so that's probably why people aren't jumping to buy from sellers in forum/for a higher price right now. once the restocks stop happening you'll have a better chance i'm sure.


----------



## spamurai

Totally need a mushroom... Although I don't have MUSHroom for a mushroom in my collectibles xD


----------



## King Dorado

nice pun!  you must be a fun-gi.


----------



## N a t

You guys gotta stop with these mushroom puns, I'm not a fan of this SPOREt

>>


----------



## TykiButterfree

But mushrooms are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ly cool!


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> Yeah, I don't think they've deflated yet, but maybe that's because nobody wants to buy them now. Someone's been trying to sell them for ages, and they were soooo popular on release. Alot of collectibles are initially popular, but I thought the Carnation release was crazy. Now they're hard to sell.



Yeah probably gonna try and sell some of mine cheap, I need them gone lol even if it's one of my favorite collectibles, forum currency is a priority tbh :3


----------



## N a t

Sheila said:


> Yeah probably gonna try and sell some of mine cheap, I need them gone lol even if it's one of my favorite collectibles, forum currency is a priority tbh :3



tru dat


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> tru dat



Yeah, gonna save one for the sake of it but i really don't need 7 extra atm XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Glad I didn't have the funds to buy more than one famous mushroom.  The craze for them has died down pretty quickly.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Glad I didn't have the funds to buy more than one famous mushroom.  The craze for them has died down pretty quickly.



yeah i didn't buy it for that really. i mean i like the art but all those limited for a day(s)/week things usually die down, at least the carnations did somewhat.


----------



## N a t

Sheila said:


> yeah i didn't buy it for that really. i mean i like the art but all those limited for a day(s)/week things usually die down, at least the carnations did somewhat.



Fortunately I only like most collectibles enough that I want one of each. I totally want just one of each plant collectible. Not including that one character from the "house" set. It's not an actual plant, plz don't try to convince me otherwise or I'll go crazy lol >>


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> Fortunately I only like most collectibles enough that I want one of each. I totally want just one of each plant collectible. Not including that one character from the "house" set. It's not an actual plant, plz don't try to convince me otherwise or I'll go crazy lol >>



ah the "mori" one? yeah , idk i mostly get collectibles nowadays to sell and yeah that house is not a plant lol like the other actual flowers here


----------



## N a t

Sheila said:


> ah the "mori" one? yeah , idk i mostly get collectibles nowadays to sell and yeah that house is not a plant lol like the other actual flowers here



Yas, thank you. I wanna own every plant. Sorta like in my game. I own every flower, and weed. But I guess I should collect every mushroom too. I'm not gonna classify fruit as a plant though, just because it comes from plants...


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> Yas, thank you. I wanna own every plant. Sorta like in my game. I own every flower, and weed. But I guess I should collect every mushroom too. I'm not gonna classify fruit as a plant though, just because it comes from plants...



well yeah those are tree things so i get your point :3 and yeah gotta limit yourself heh..

and tfw u really need FR treasure but no one sells :]


----------



## N a t

Sheila said:


> well yeah those are tree things so i get your point :3 and yeah gotta limit yourself heh..
> 
> and tfw u really need FR treasure but no one sells :]



Rip. I don't even play it, so like, I can't help lol


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> Rip. I don't even play it, so like, I can't help lol



Yeah, more people are buying it rather than selling I guess.. And yeah no probs lol just kinda ironic since people usually sell/contact you about it hah


----------



## N a t

Sheila said:


> Yeah, more people are buying it rather than selling I guess.. And yeah no probs lol just kinda ironic since people usually sell/contact you about it hah



Yeah for a while I saw a lot of FR selling threads


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> Yeah for a while I saw a lot of FR selling threads



yeah now people have too little amounts or just wanna buy.. well i'll get it someday haha.


----------



## N a t

Sheila said:


> yeah now people have too little amounts or just wanna buy.. well i'll get it someday haha.



GL wit that ><


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> GL wit that ><



thanks, seem a lot of the active players on FR that also has an account here doesn't hop on tbt as much. oh well.


also bye mushroom ;]


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder what's more valuable on TBT these days. Is TBT Bells more valuable than all collectibles now? If that were the case, I can see why collectibles aren't selling well.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder what's more valuable on TBT these days. Is TBT Bells more valuable than all collectibles now? If that were the case, I can see why collectibles aren't selling well.



I guess people want TBT for buying art or other things rather than collectibles unless they indeed are real collectors of the things. On the other hand the FR market is really bad nowadays, could better go grind over there now tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> I guess people want TBT for buying art or other things rather than collectibles unless they indeed are real collectors of the things. On the other hand the FR market is really bad nowadays, could better go grind over there now tbh.



That's the problem with games that turn over three years old. The active fanbase starts shrinking, and everything starts slowing down.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> That's the problem with games that turn over three years old. The active fanbase starts shrinking, and everything starts slowing down.



Yeah, true. Or people don't care about this site (TBT) and just are active over there if at all. Hope I can unload some tbt at fair rates soon though.


----------



## Greggy

A total n00b here, but are there glow stick collectibles I can collect and splurge on? Like, the glow sticks in Animal Crossing that you can hold? I'm new to this collectibles thing, and I used to be indifferent about it. But I'm starting to think that it is a nice lil' feature that makes you stay more to this forums.


----------



## Alienfish

Greggy said:


> A total n00b here, but are there glow stick collectibles I can collect and splurge on? Like, the glow sticks in Animal Crossing that you can hold? I'm new to this collectibles thing, and I used to be indifferent about it. But I'm starting to think that it is a nice lil' feature that makes you stay more to this forums.



you mean the glow wand things? yeah they were released during the fair; heart, flower and star as prizes you could buy for your enter/win tickets in the events/contests and the crescent moon one that is animated which was staff favorite/winner item much like the old green pinwheel.


----------



## Greggy

Ouch, looks like I missed the whole thing out during August. I'm pretty much talentless and my Photoshop was expired so I wasn't motivated to participate in the fair.


----------



## Alienfish

Greggy said:


> Ouch, looks like I missed the whole thing out during August. I'm pretty much talentless and my Photoshop was expired so I wasn't motivated to participate in the fair.



yeah idek i did the art+sig digitally and the drawing i did a painting but yeah i feel you they picked like one trad. for the voting lol.


----------



## Greggy

Another thing about glow stick collectibles, how much do they cost? Is 400 enough for the star glow sticks? How much does the animated crescent glow sticks cost? I'm guessing 1000 TBT?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Greggy said:


> Another thing about glow stick collectibles, how much do they cost? Is 400 enough for the star glow sticks? How much does the animated crescent glow sticks cost? I'm guessing 1000 TBT?



The crescent moon wand is not giftable. In addition, I don't think they're coming back on this site.

I was the only one on this site so far to sell a star glow wand. I sold one for 8,000 TBT (originally, I was going for 15,000 TBT, but people didn't want to spend that much). I don't think you could even get a flower glow wand from another member for less than 2,000 TBT.


----------



## Alienfish

RIP the Flight Rising market here I swear to god. Might just buy an apple collectible or whatever now to be honest. Wonky rates and no one selling treasure or gems(or just offering bad/own rates).


----------



## Xerolin

bye bye shrooms
-you can hear the scalpers laughing-


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not sure what's coming out next, but I wonder. Is there going to be an animated collectible like the snowglobe and moon wand that people can get easy access from the shop, or is the staff only going to limit animated collectibles as awards for TBT Fair events?

I know that the moon wand is not very likely to make a comeback (even in the golden ticket raffles), but what I know is that no staff decision on this site is permanent. But some are retained for a long period of time and are unlikely to change for a long time (like this site moving from vBulletin to another server).


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Aaaargh missed the mushrooms  I'll just have to splurge on 7582974927 Jacks then


----------



## TykiButterfree

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Aaaargh missed the mushrooms  I'll just have to splurge on 7582974927 Jacks then



I would totally trade a mushroom for Jack if I can't buy one. <3 I want all the Halloween collectibles!


----------



## N a t

I for reals think the new candies might be way OP when people start selling them, and that should not be allowed, until I get my purple candy lmao 

Purple is best color, cannot convince me otherwise.


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> I for reals think the new candies might be way OP when people start selling them, and that should not be allowed, until I get my purple candy lmao
> 
> Purple is best color, cannot convince me otherwise.



All (one-time) events items are inflated pretty much and rest of market are dead :] I'll see if I have time with the event but yeah seems fun :3


----------



## toadsworthy

these candies can't change the order can they....... thats annoying


----------



## Libra

toadsworthy said:


> these candies can't change the order can they....... thats annoying



Haha, yeah, I was thinking the same thing, they won't line up with my feather collectibles anymore.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

lol, purple and blue candy is all I wanted XD Guess ill settle with Jack (he is spoopy I guess)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I decided to buy the Jack collectible. Reason being is that I don't want to miss a limited-time only collectible, like I did with the Happy Home Designer collectible.


----------



## Chicha

I wonder if we'll get a new flower collectible tomorrow...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Is the jack collectible giftable? I'm hoping to trade for one before my Good Luck bell time stamp o-o


----------



## Laudine

Frances-Simoun said:


> Is the jack collectible giftable? I'm hoping to trade for one before my Good Luck bell time stamp o-o



As far as I know, there is no Jack collectible that exists earlier than the good luck bell unfortunately


----------



## TykiButterfree

There are so many Jack collectibles left. I kinda wish I could buy a second one. (Or 10. That might look fun.)


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Laudine said:


> As far as I know, there is no Jack collectible that exists earlier than the good luck bell unfortunately



Aw darn ;_; well there goes the planned line up


----------



## Araie

Frances-Simoun said:


> Aw darn ;_; well there goes the planned line up



Well, they disappeared anyway, so I guess it works out, though I wish they could've been permanent.


----------



## King Dorado

I wonder what the next set of flowers will be.
and iirc not all the flower varieties have red/white/yellow...


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> I wonder what the next set of flowers will be.
> and iirc not all the flower varieties have red/white/yellow...



We should be getting more rare flowers some time, I'm sure. But we don't know when the next set will release now that the date has been pushed back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are we gonna have collectibles based after the amiibo update just like we had for Happy Home Designer? I would like to see them get released along with the rose and topaz collectibles.


----------



## Antonio

So, how much do the candies sell for.


----------



## N a t

Shattered said:


> So, how much do the candies sell for.



You can check the most popular Collectible price guide here,

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rice-Summary-of-Collectibles-UPDATE-POST-1284

and find rates on your first 4 and most common candies. The mods have not made orange and purple gift-able yet, but they did say they'd consider it, iirc.


----------



## Antonio

Bone Baby said:


> You can check the most popular Collectible price guide here,
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rice-Summary-of-Collectibles-UPDATE-POST-1284
> 
> and find rates on your first 4 and most common candies. The mods have not made orange and purple gift-able yet, but they did say they'd consider it, iirc.



Thank you so much.


----------



## N a t

Shattered said:


> Thank you so much.



NP! Good luck~


----------



## PeeBraiin

Finally managed to grab a punk feather!  I'm so excited


----------



## Crash

someone pleasE sell me a yellow house jfc


----------



## N a t

Crash said:


> someone pleasE sell me a yellow house jfc



GL ;X


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Crash said:


> someone pleasE sell me a yellow house jfc



If I catch one in the restocks, I will promise that I'll sell it to you. I only need the TBT to help fund my group.

Another way to get funds for my group is to sell a lot of stuff in my town, but I'm currently out of town, so I have to wait on that.


----------



## Javocado

Bob collectible when


----------



## Tensu

Javocado said:


> Bob collectible when



jubs pleese


----------



## N a t

Tensu said:


> jubs pleese



I second this, I need Bob in my life. I need purple cat man.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am loving that all of the candies now have dark backgrounds. They look so cool! I love my collectible lineup right now.


----------



## spamurai

Where did the mushrooms come from? They're so cool.


----------



## Qwerty111

Flowers come back :c


----------



## Zane

aaaa rip I was really counting on the new candies to be giftable, I totally missed the event. ;'/
anyway that's cool that the candies got the dark halloween background. now we just need to free the pok?ball from the foul grey bg.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I bet that if they start having fish collectibles with a "sell" feature enabled, I could get 15,000 TBT for selling a Coelacanth collectible. But only 200 TBT for a Sea Bass collectible.


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> Where did the mushrooms come from? They're so cool.



they were in shop for several days at end September/beginning October, to celebrate the onset of Autumn (like the spring shamrocks from last March).  iirc they were 350 tbt each...


----------



## piske

I kind of wish I had participated in the Halloween event, seeing that cute purple candy!


----------



## Chicha

Shop is under maintenance. It's happening!


----------



## Justin

Sirena said:


> Shop is under maintenance. It's happening!



What's happening?


----------



## Chicha

Justin said:


> What's happening?



omg don't tease us about the November lineup! XD


----------



## Stalfos

I'm really digging the character collectibles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not really interested into the character collectibles at all. However, I don't like missing out on limited edition stuff in general (like Taco Bell's rolled tacos). So I ended up buying them, just like the birthstones.


----------



## Bowie

Those roses are bloody gorgeous and I really hope they release some more varieties at some point. First time I've been interested in buying more collectibles for literally years (hence why I have so many TBT Bells).


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not really interested into the character collectibles at all. However, I don't like missing out on limited edition stuff in general (like Taco Bell's rolled tacos). So I ended up buying them, just like the birthstones.



I think they're cool! They should give an opportunity to have each villager as a collectible so you can show off your favorite ones under your avatar!


----------



## Chicha

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think they're cool! They should give an opportunity to have each villager as a collectible so you can show off your favorite ones under your avatar!



I agree, there's so much potential for new villager collectibles. Given how the game has over 400 villagers, well... that'll be a long time to keep us all busy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think they're cool! They should give an opportunity to have each villager as a collectible so you can show off your favorite ones under your avatar!



That sure does sound like a good idea. But I never really been a fan of villagers when it comes to playing Animal Crossing. I do have my favorite villagers, but I am not that obsessive. But a sidebar of all villagers shows more about what animals the user likes.

I only have apples because of my intense love for apples.


----------



## ZetaFunction

just snagged a random choco cake when I randomly went to the shop LOL what a coincidence


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> I bet that if they start having fish collectibles with a "sell" feature enabled, I could get 15,000 TBT for selling a Coelacanth collectible. But only 200 TBT for a Sea Bass collectible.



If the people running this site think that we're gonna pay 200 TBT for a sea bass then they are living in a fantasy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> If the people running this site think that we're gonna pay 200 TBT for a sea bass then they are living in a fantasy.



Actually, the TBT prices are a bit deflated compared to ACNL's. The TBT shop's total sales was over 7 million TBT Bells (you can find the total sales by clicking on the tree in the TBT Shop), which was a total from the past six years. It's easy to generate 8 million Bells in ACNL, as it takes a few days to get it. So shouldn't the sea bass price rather be 20 TBT as the coelacanth is 1,500 TBT? Even 100 TBT is a lot, but 100 Bells (in-game) is easier than a piece of cake.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> Actually, the TBT prices are a bit deflated compared to ACNL's. The TBT shop's total sales was over 7 million TBT Bells (you can find the total sales by clicking on the tree in the TBT Shop), which was a total from the past six years. It's easy to generate 8 million Bells in ACNL, as it takes a few days to get it. So shouldn't the sea bass price rather be 20 TBT as the coelacanth is 1,500 TBT? Even 100 TBT is a lot, but 100 Bells (in-game) is easier than a piece of cake.



1,500 for a Coelacanth sounds a lot better than 15,000 TBT. There are very few people on here who have that much money to blow on a fish collectible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have two questions.

1. What collectibles are high in demand right now? I know that people are active more because of the amiibo update, but I don't know if collectibles are gonna get popular again.

2. Will apples and peaches become popular again? I remember when apples first came out, people would ask for like 5,000 TBT for one. Now they don't want to buy them, even at 900 TBT.


----------



## King Dorado

I have a feeling the demand for pokeball collectibles may be satisfied in about a week...


----------



## Vizionari

King Dad said:


> I have a feeling the demand for pokeball collectibles may be satisfied in about a week...



PLS


----------



## Irelia

does anyone have a link to the most recent collectable guide w/ some accuracy?

there's like 2385 of them so idk


----------



## ZetaFunction

Shiemi said:


> does anyone have a link to the most recent collectable guide w/ some accuracy?
> 
> there's like 2385 of them so idk



[x]

it's actually really behind and quite a few of the prices are wonky so... I'd suggest just looking back at previous sales using the search thing and making an educated guess on how much to buy/sell for (keep in mind the dates of these transactions)

especially considering how poor everyone is, no one can afford the current prices in it.


----------



## Irelia

Lucanosa said:


> [x]
> 
> it's actually really behind and quite a few of the prices are wonky so... I'd suggest just looking back at previous sales using the search thing and making an educated guess on how much to buy/sell for (keep in mind the dates of these transactions)
> 
> especially considering how poor everyone is, no one can afford the current prices in it.



psssh it's the pink feather too ;v; so there's barely any sales
Thank you for the link though!


----------



## Sholee

Lucanosa said:


> [x]
> 
> it's actually really behind and quite a few of the prices are wonky so... I'd suggest just looking back at previous sales using the search thing and making an educated guess on how much to buy/sell for (keep in mind the dates of these transactions)
> 
> especially considering how poor everyone is, no one can afford the current prices in it.



Please let me know if you don't agree with pricing, last time it's been updated was 10/31/16, I'd say it's fairly up to date unless I missed something.

(haven't updated halloween prices yet but will get to it this weekend)


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sholee said:


> Please let me know if you don't agree with pricing, last time it's been updated was 10/31/16, I'd say it's fairly up to date unless I missed something.
> 
> (haven't updated halloween prices yet but will get to it this weekend)



A lot of the prices are going down (maybe it's due tl the Halloween event?)  Either way,  they're going down for alot of collectibles like the chocolate cake,  all the candies,  some of the fruits,  etc.


----------



## N a t

Universaljellyfish said:


> A lot of the prices are going down (maybe it's due tl the Halloween event?)  Either way,  they're going down for alot of collectibles like the chocolate cake,  all the candies,  some of the fruits,  etc.



I think it may partially have to do with the update. More and more people are after in game items and villagers now, and in possible desperation, they may be selling their collectibles for much lower prices so that they sell sooner. I've considered selling a few myself, but I'm holding out. I can just post the bells back onto my sidebar.


----------



## spamurai

It's good their coming down xD
People ask way too much >.<


----------



## N a t

spamurai said:


> It's good their coming down xD
> People ask way too much >.<



It'll be great for buyers, but if you're selling, then good luck...


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bone Baby said:


> It'll be great for buyers, but if you're selling, then good luck...


Yeah,  but if sellers hold back then that increases demand which increases the price because of the limited supply.  So. Prices shoot up again


----------



## N a t

Universaljellyfish said:


> Yeah,  but if sellers hold back then that increases demand which increases the price because of the limited supply.  So. Prices shoot up again



This is likely accurate, but the real question is, when will it happen? Who knows how long this ACNL hype will last. It could be super short-lived, or it could continue for quite some time, since we're still waiting on new amiibo and possible dlc.


----------



## King Dorado

i'm not sure the ACNL update has impacted the colleciitbles market; if anything i would think it's brought new players and formerly inactive players around who would add to the interest for obtaining recent collectibles.  but, then again, separating the game and non-game trading into separate boards may have resulted in decreased exposure to the collectibles trading for those who are new/returning to the site....

but sales have been down this entire year.  too many tbt-rich people have left the site, which has narrowed the array of potential buyers for pricier collectibles; and, the May resotcks bonanza, the Fair, and the dark woods event, all increased supply of fruits/cakes, feathers, and candies, which has brought prices down as well.


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> i'm not sure the ACNL update has impacted the colleciitbles market; if anything i would think it's brought new players and formerly inactive players around who would add to the interest for obtaining recent collectibles.  but, then again, separating the game and non-game trading into separate boards may have resulted in decreased exposure to the collectibles trading for those who are new/returning to the site....
> 
> but sales have been down this entire year.  too many tbt-rich people have left the site, which has narrowed the array of potential buyers for pricier collectibles; and, the May resotcks bonanza, the Fair, and the dark woods event, all increased supply of fruits/cakes, feathers, and candies, which has brought prices down as well.



I also considered that alot of new and old users would be flocking to the forums, and that it could increase the demand for collectibles, but what changed my mind on the idea was knowing that the reason why these people came to the forum. For the update, of course. Collectibles may become a side hobby and goal for some of them, but their main objective is the game. You're definitely right about the increase in many different collectibles though. With all of these restocks and new events. And a few wealthy users have left, as you also mentioned. Although some who left, were generous enough to donate or send their collectibles and btb back into the MP through various methods I believe. Off the top of my head I keep thinking about this one user whose name escapes me!


----------



## spamurai

Although I still like collectibles and it is a really cool feature of the forum, I started losing interest when all of a sudden there was a million and one to collect 

I don't like collecting things that you can't complete.
With all these new collectibles, I can't keep up and buy them all  Maybe I need to post more xD

I don't have any halloween ones, or character ones, or balloons or any of the miscellaneous ones >.<


----------



## ZetaFunction

spamurai said:


> Although I still like collectibles and it is a really cool feature of the forum, I started losing interest when all of a sudden there was a million and one to collect
> 
> I don't like collecting things that you can't complete.
> With all these new collectibles, I can't keep up and buy them all  Maybe I need to post more xD
> 
> I don't have any halloween ones, or character ones, or balloons or any of the miscellaneous ones >.<



I agree, it's almost impossible to keep up with all of the new ones, not to mention buy all of the ones you've missed or haven't been able to get.  The nice thing though is it at least gives everyone tons more line-up possibilities, so it's a double-edged sword.


----------



## toadsworthy

Lucanosa said:


> I agree, it's almost impossible to keep up with all of the new ones, not to mention buy all of the ones you've missed or haven't been able to get.  The nice thing though is it at least gives everyone tons more line-up possibilities, so it's a double-edged sword.



yeah i feel like the swarm of new possibilities was to combat the crazy high prices people were selling them at. Making the actual special ones.... special (like rainbow feather, star wand etc.)
I guarantee this was all pre-planned by mods
This forum isn't about collecting feathers and candies, its about talking about AC, other video games, and meeting people you otherwise couldn't

but gosh dang it, why arent purple and orange candies giftable


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Although I don't know this, I can assume that Pokeballs would return this Friday. But they could also raise the price of Pokeballs to 749 TBT, mainly because when they first released them, the TBT supply was not very high.

I'm only making a prediction. But I do want some Pokeball collectibles.


----------



## N a t

Apple2012 said:


> Although I don't know this, I can assume that Pokeballs would return this Friday. But they could also raise the price of Pokeballs to 749 TBT, mainly because when they first released them, the TBT supply was not very high.
> 
> I'm only making a prediction. But I do want some Pokeball collectibles.



If the Pokeballs actually did come back, and their store price was super high, a lot of people would be pretty mad. While the TBT supply is higher now, I still see fewer people who have a little over 500-600 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bone Baby said:


> If the Pokeballs actually did come back, and their store price was super high, a lot of people would be pretty mad. While the TBT supply is higher now, I still see fewer people who have a little over 500-600 TBT.



They would be mad, but before the Pokeballs came out, people cared very little about collectibles. But when it came out, that's when the collectible craze began.

The original price (according to the TBT Wiki) was 74 TBT. That would sell very quickly. Now that there's a lot more in supply, I think it would be fair to raise the price to 10x the original price.


----------



## N a t

Apple2012 said:


> They would be mad, but before the Pokeballs came out, people cared very little about collectibles. But when it came out, that's when the collectible craze began.
> 
> The original price (according to the TBT Wiki) was 74 TBT. That would sell very quickly. Now that there's a lot more in supply, I think it would be fair to raise the price to 10x the original price.



I think with larger supply, it'd be alright to raise the prices of things, sure. But 10x the original prize just seems like a lot to me. Maybe because it's out of my price range and I'd be disappointed if I couldn't get one for that reason, but that's just me. The collectibles are getting more and more expensive though. The famous mushroom was pricey. The character collectibles aren't that bad pricewise, but it adds up quickly.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bone Baby said:


> I think with larger supply, it'd be alright to raise the prices of things, sure. But 10x the original prize just seems like a lot to me. Maybe because it's out of my price range and I'd be disappointed if I couldn't get one for that reason, but that's just me. The collectibles are getting more and more expensive though. The famous mushroom was pricey. The character collectibles aren't that bad pricewise, but it adds up quickly.



I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the pokeball price would be around 700-800, since I've noticed the candy prices have increased by a bit each year they're stocked in the shop.  The same goes for recurring fair collectibles, each year they cost more tickets.  LOL if they do release pokeballs, I can see everyone quickly selling everything they own for enough tbt to get one, so the market would go nuts even more please do it mods I want to watch it crash and burn


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You know, I would rather spend 749 TBT on a Pokeball from the shop than spend 20,000 TBT to get a Pokeball from another member.


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> You know, I would rather spend 749 TBT on a Pokeball from the shop than spend 20,000 TBT to get a Pokeball from another member.



and i would rather spend 74 tbt on a pokeball from the shop!  
srsly, I don't recall the letter/house prices going up this year when there was a restock for the first time in forever, so if the old pokeballs are indeed restocked then I would be surprised if there's a significant price change.

but, i wouldnt be surprised if there's some combo of a raffle of a limited number of the old pokeballs, along with the shop being stocked for Sun/Moon perhaps with large quantities of a unique and entirely new pokeball that can be purchased by everyone...


----------



## Mints

is that dark candy thing available for trade or nah??

oh and the orange & purple candy too?? i was not here for that event so-


----------



## N a t

Mints said:


> is that dark candy thing available for trade or nah??
> 
> oh and the orange & purple candy too?? i was not here for that event so-



Orange and Purple are not (for now), and Black is (I think?).


----------



## Oblivia

Mints said:


> is that dark candy thing available for trade or nah??
> 
> oh and the orange & purple candy too?? i was not here for that event so-



Dark, Orange, and Purple candies are all untradeable.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since there is a Pokemon game release, are the Pokeballs gonna come back?


----------



## Mints

Oblivia said:


> Dark, Orange, and Purple candies are all untradeable.



aw dang that sucks, thanks though


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> Since there is a Pokemon game release, are the Pokeballs gonna come back?



i think everyone is wondering the same thing....


----------



## spamurai

Apple2012 said:


> Since there is a Pokemon game release, are the Pokeballs gonna come back?



I hope not. It'll make the Pokeballs that are around less valuable >.<



Oblivia said:


> Dark, Orange, and Purple candies are all untradeable.



There are orange and purple candies? WHAT :O


----------



## Oblivia

spamurai said:


> There are orange and purple candies? WHAT :O



Yep!  They were the prizes given for completing the last 2 stages of the 2016 Halloween event.


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> I hope not. It'll make the Pokeballs that are around less valuable >.<



people that joined the last two years should have a chance to get a pokeball at a reasonable price.  theyre only super expensive now because like half the owners quit the forum without unloading them first.


----------



## spamurai

King Dad said:


> people that joined the last two years should have a chance to get a pokeball at a reasonable price.  theyre only super expensive now because like half the owners quit the forum without unloading them first.



True, but isn't that the point of them being "collectibles"?
They wouldn't be very collectible if everyone had one...


----------



## ZetaFunction

spamurai said:


> True, but isn't that the point of them being "collectibles"?
> They wouldn't be very collectible if everyone had one...



If they limit the restock to like 100 or something really small, everyone won't have one and they'll likely still be just as inflated


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was stalking the shop. There were no pokeballs. I don't think they're coming back. It's just like the moon wand, which is a one-time only collectible.


----------



## piske

I am contemplating selling the white feather that I have but I don't know if there would even be any interest...?


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> I am contemplating selling the white feather that I have but I don't know if there would even be any interest...?



you never know, with so many coming back for the ACNL update maybe an older member who missed the Fair would want one...  cant remember if any recent sales were reported to Sholee's thread tho... but  i think the more recent active members are basically tapped out, there are a lot of good collectibles at low prices and people dont seem to have the coin...


----------



## Jacob

Hello-

I am looking to unload maybe a few undisplayed collectibles here and there. One of my goals here is to collectible each of the *glow wand* collectibles
(I tried to have one of each and every collectible, but there's too many being produced to keep track of. you can't get them all)

I am looking for a bulk trade, as in all 3 of the wands for a trade of your choosing. 

If you have the glow wands for sale and would like to maybe deal a trade with me, send me a PM!

My collection of what I have to offer is very flexible, so if you're looking for a specific collectible from me, feel 100% free to offer and ask what I got...


Spoiler:  What I don't have to offer



White/Dark feathers
Yoshi Egg
Weird Doll (not for sale ever!!!)
Mint/Lobo animal collectibles
TBT Bells lol


I _think_ I have every other collectible.
Thanks

_Jacob_


----------



## Irelia

King Dad said:


> you never know, with so many coming back for the ACNL update maybe an older member who missed the Fair would want one...  cant remember if any recent sales were reported to Sholee's thread tho... but  i think the more recent active members are basically tapped out, there are a lot of good collectibles at low prices and people dont seem to have the coin...



haa you were totally right


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ooh, you can trade Jack collectibles. Should I try for 10 of them? (not that I have tbt at the moment...)


----------



## King Dorado

TykiButterfree said:


> Ooh, you can trade Jack collectibles. Should I try for 10 of them? (not that I have tbt at the moment...)



why not try for 12 of them...?


----------



## King Dorado

has anyone heard anything about Jingle coming back tomorrow / this week?

do you think there will be another Christmas event?

I was surprised that there were no pokeball collectibles for Sun/Moon...


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> has anyone heard anything about Jingle coming back tomorrow / this week?
> 
> do you think there will be another Christmas event?
> 
> I was surprised that there were no pokeball collectibles for Sun/Moon...



It'd be really cool if we had a Christmas event, especially with fun activities. Halloween was a blast, even though that final riddle was super difficult, I also enjoyed that once I started to solve it. I missed all of the holidays last year, so being able to participate in all of the major holiday events this year has been awesome. I definitely think we'll get a Christmas event. Just because it's so big!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> has anyone heard anything about Jingle coming back tomorrow / this week?
> 
> do you think there will be another Christmas event?
> 
> I was surprised that there were no pokeball collectibles for Sun/Moon...



I don't know why they didn't release the pokeballs. I tried asking on the information desk thread, but the mods ignored my question. I'm guessing that the staff were being too occupied with the game (or something).


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> I don't know why they didn't release the pokeballs. I tried asking on the information desk thread, but the mods ignored my question. I'm guessing that the staff were being too occupied with the game (or something).



They have a tough job of trying to balance how much collectibles they release/restock to keep certain ones rare and what not. So I can see pokeballs being one of the ones they chose to keep rare but then again, I am not part of the admin so it's just my assumption. 

I don't follow pokemon game releases but has there ever even been a restock of pokeballs besides the once in a while raffles?


----------



## Javocado

Sholee said:


> They have a tough job of trying to balance how much collectibles they release/restock to keep certain ones rare and what not. So I can see pokeballs being one of the ones they chose to keep rare but then again, I am not part of the admin so it's just my assumption.
> 
> I don't follow pokemon game releases but has there ever even been a restock of pokeballs besides the once in a while raffles?



Besides the little raffles previous years and it being the prize for the Pok?mon Tournament this year, I don't think the Pokeball has been around.

Anyway, Bob's birthday is January 1st so if Bob collectible could happen that would be great thank u!!!


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> They have a tough job of trying to balance how much collectibles they release/restock to keep certain ones rare and what not. So I can see pokeballs being one of the ones they chose to keep rare but then again, I am not part of the admin so it's just my assumption.
> 
> I don't follow pokemon game releases but has there ever even been a restock of pokeballs besides the once in a while raffles?



i've always heard the original release week in 2013 ultimately sold around 175 pokeballs or so (not super rare compared to other items).  Then in 2014 there was a raffle for the chance to buy more.  

The super rarity now is mostly because people left the site without selling or gifting them, it seems, not by design.


----------



## TykiButterfree

King Dad said:


> why not try for 12 of them...?



Oops, I mean that. For some reason I was thinking it was 5 in each row.


----------



## Zane

King Dad said:


> The super rarity now is mostly because people left the site without selling or gifting them, it seems, not by design.



i think the raffle only awarded like 10 Pok?balls tho so it feels like it is intended to be a rarer item at this point, especially since it was used as a tournament prize.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I wish the Christmas collectibles were giftable. I only like the mittens and I would trade the rest away.


----------



## King Dorado

TykiButterfree said:


> I wish the Christmas collectibles were giftable. I only like the mittens and I would trade the rest away.



i like the mittens best too.

whether theres an event this year or not, i hope there are a few cool new holiday collectibles like candy canes or wreaths or something...


----------



## Sholee

I kinda want the present boxes as collectibles.... I didn't like any of the collectibles that were revealed at the end.


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> I kinda want the present boxes as collectibles.... I didn't like any of the collectibles that were revealed at the end.



oh yeah i forgot about those-- youre right, the gift boxes were awesome collectibles on their own!


----------



## spamurai

Need to save for them roses before they disappear xD


----------



## Sholee

R.I.P. all the xmas collectibles I deleted last year to unclutter my inventory T_T


----------



## seliph

Sholee said:


> R.I.P. all the xmas collectibles I deleted last year to unclutter my inventory T_T



SAME I DELETED SO MANY MITTENS


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> R.I.P. all the xmas collectibles I deleted last year to unclutter my inventory T_T



I'm sorry that happened.

I decided to save mine just in case they made them giftable. But I like the message I got on my lights.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> I'm sorry that happened.
> 
> I decided to save mine just in case they made them giftable. But I like the message I got on my lights.



I still have some but majority has gone bye bye


----------



## N a t

I love how most everyone who participated in last year's event seemed to have an abundance of Christmas collectibles lol


----------



## Skyfall

Last year was crazy, as I recall.  I guess there's some benefit to being lazy, I never got around to deleting all those mittens.  Sometimes laziness works out.


----------



## N a t

Skyfall said:


> Last year was crazy, as I recall.  I guess there's some benefit to being lazy, I never got around to deleting all those mittens.  Sometimes laziness works out.



I'm more disappointed that I missed out on the event itself last year, rather than its collectibles. It was huge from what I heard, and the staff need a break, so it'll be small this year. I really enjoyed Halloween. Maybe we'll have another fantastic Christmas event next year?


----------



## Sholee

Petey Piranha said:


> I'm more disappointed that I missed out on the event itself last year, rather than its collectibles. It was huge from what I heard, and the staff need a break, so it'll be small this year. I really enjoyed Halloween. Maybe we'll have another fantastic Christmas event next year?



I'm actually kinda glad they didn't have an event this year. I remember last year that I spent a lot of time participating in each of the events that I ignored a lot of family gathering and events that was going on at the time. I'm also still burnt out from the fair event so it's nice to have a break. Having raffles and an advent calendar is still tons of fun for me. :]


----------



## N a t

Sholee said:


> I'm actually kinda glad they didn't have an event this year. I remember last year that I spent a lot of time participating in each of the events that I ignored a lot of family gathering and events that was going on at the time. I'm also still burnt out from the fair event so it's nice to have a break. Having raffles and an advent calendar is still tons of fun for me. :]



This event is still fun of course! But since I don't have have a big family or many friends, my Holidays really aren't busy. So, I mean given my situation, I just look forward to big events like these. I come here to do my celebrating. But I know the staff can't do it all, and I try to be a reasonable person (most of the time lol). I totally understand that not everyone has the time to host, handle, and participate in another major event.


----------



## toadsworthy

Does the candy cane have enough green you think to fit into a line up of all green collectibles?


----------



## N a t

toadsworthy said:


> Does the candy cane have enough green you think to fit into a line up of all green collectibles?



I'm not gonna lie, I wouldn't use it in my line up if I wanted all green. But you do you man :v


----------



## Flare

Will the User Title Change ever be restocked!?
Wish I could change it...
Also, the Star Wand and the others.... where did they origin?


----------



## toadsworthy

Petey Piranha said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I wouldn't use it in my line up if I wanted all green. But you do you man :v



it will still look good until i can get a star wand or yoshi egg though


----------



## Skyfall

Flare21 said:


> Will the User Title Change ever be restocked!?
> Wish I could change it...
> Also, the Star Wand and the others.... where did they origin?



I think you can change your title without the addon.  You just do it through setting.


----------



## N a t

toadsworthy said:


> it will still look good until i can get a star wand or yoshi egg though



It looks great with the rainbow line up lol


----------



## King Dorado

Flare21 said:


> Will the User Title Change ever be restocked!?
> Wish I could change it...
> Also, the Star Wand and the others.... where did they origin?



the star wand, flower wand, and heart wand were created for this year's TBT Fair, which was held from late August to early September.


----------



## MorsMortie

I can't seem to equip/make visible my Christmas Lights.. Can someone explain how? (Sorry if this isn't the place to ask!)


----------



## N a t

MorsMortie said:


> I can't seem to equip/make visible my Christmas Lights.. Can someone explain how? (Sorry if this isn't the place to ask!)



If you still need help, go to the shop. Go to inventory, find the collectible. Click active, and make sure hidden is not selected. Hit save in the bottom right corner. Done. In the case of the lights, if you bought the lights, then you cannot use them. You have to gift them. You can only use lights that others send to you. Hope I could help


----------



## MorsMortie

Petey Piranha said:


> If you still need help, go to the shop. Go to inventory, find the collectible. Click active, and make sure hidden is not selected. Hit save in the bottom right corner. Done. In the case of the lights, if you bought the lights, then you cannot use them. You have to gift them. You can only use lights that others send to you. Hope I could help



Ahh, I didn't know.  I bought a bunch.. Oh well. Thanks!


----------



## N a t

MorsMortie said:


> Ahh, I didn't know.  I bought a bunch.. Oh well. Thanks!



Haha it's okay! They aren't permanent sadly, but I'll send you a couple! You should ask others to exchange lights with you! Thank you very much for sendin me some


----------



## King Dorado

has there ever been anything here for New Year's (other than the 12/31/2013 party popper)?

i'm trying to remember all the New Year's Eve "Countdown" regional items from the ACNL game:

sparkling cider, twelve grape plate, berliner, tweeter, new year noodles, and bell knickknack...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hey can we get another New Year's popper in the store for 2017?


----------



## spamurai

A new New Year Popper would be sweet.
Not that I'd be able to afford one xD


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> A new New Year Popper would be sweet.
> Not that I'd be able to afford one xD



the lone year that the forum had a commemorative New Year's collectible, which was the party popper three years ago, it cost 201.4 tbt in the shop....


----------



## Mellyjan3

tbh not sure if its okay or not to ask here but could anyone link me to a buying/selling guide for collectibles and their market worths atm? thank you~


----------



## King Dorado

Mellyjan3 said:


> tbh not sure if its okay or not to ask here but could anyone link me to a buying/selling guide for collectibles and their market worths atm? thank you~



Sholee's sales price report is most comprehensive one (and the only one):

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334670-Market-Price-Summary-of-Collectibles


----------



## N a t

Still waiting on that Jacob's Ladder collectible. >>


----------



## piske

Petey Piranha said:


> Still waiting on that Jacob's Ladder collectible. >>



That would be so pretty ;A;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This.  MAKE IT HAPPEN ADMINS


----------



## N a t

Ghostelle said:


> That would be so pretty ;A;



It's my fave in game flower. I placed them all around my house ;_;

and the flower it's based off of irl is equally pretty! ><


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Weird dolls are back.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Weird dolls are back.



you wouldn't believe how fast I clicked when I saw them in the shop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> you wouldn't believe how fast I clicked when I saw them in the shop.



Judging from what I heard of, the last time it was released was before the end of the Mayan Calendar. This is the first time since the end of the Mayan Calendar since they came out.


----------



## pandapples

"wierd" doll


----------



## whatnamenow

Apple2012 said:


> Weird dolls are back.



Gave me a heart atack


----------



## misspiggy95

Only 21 of them sold,
Damn I am so glad I was home when they were restocked


----------



## Mistymayz

can you only buy one doll? i want a full row of these weirdos 

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait only 21 were added?! woah


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mistymayz said:


> can you only buy one doll? i want a full row of these weirdos
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait only 21 were added?! woah



Mews are more common than weird dolls. That's how rare they are.


----------



## Mistymayz

Apple2012 said:


> Mews are more common than weird dolls. That's how rare they are.



Glad I decided not to sleep tonight


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mistymayz said:


> Glad I decided not to sleep tonight



Speaking of that, I still don't have Mew in Pokemon Sun or Moon. When will they release them in the US?


----------



## cIementine

lmao i just woke up and saw one in stock
only a few left


----------



## Vizionari

Mistymayz said:


> can you only buy one doll? i want a full row of these weirdos
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait only 21 were added?! woah


I think I saw someone with like 10 of them (not part of staff, btw), they probably edited their amounts or something, idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also 2 left


----------



## Mistymayz

does this mean other restocks might happen?   I want a apple


----------



## King Dorado

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??!?!!!!?


----------



## Mistymayz

Sold out in a hour~ the poor people who slept tonight....unless theres more coming?


----------



## epoch

agh come on guys, u cant just stop at 59 sold wierd dolls!!!!! its so uncomfortable that it's not divisible by five, just sell one more omg XDDDD


----------



## whatnamenow

Vizionari said:


> I think I saw someone with like 10 of them (not part of staff, btw), they probably edited their amounts or something, idk.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also 2 left



If he realy bought them al this time they should be dropped back into the shop i guess.


----------



## piske

I'd like one, just out of the excitement, but I think it's actually pretty ugly... ;A;


----------



## Sholee

I hope more gets stocked :'(


----------



## King Dorado

epoch said:


> agh come on guys, u cant just stop at 59 sold wierd dolls!!!!! its so uncomfortable that it's not divisible by five, just sell one more omg XDDDD



nice, 13 more sold this morning!

last night i bought either the last or second to last of the stock of 21.  i saw Horus has 17 displayed, and Oblivia has 12 displayed, those must have come before the stock of unique 21 dolls.  so that accounts for 50 0f the 59 sold last night...


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, I just missed a weird doll?


----------



## chapstick

THERE WAS A WEIRD DOLL RESTOCK?!?!?!!??!?!?!!?!? darn


----------



## TykiButterfree

Whoo! I got a wierd doll! There is a restock!


----------



## Sholee

nabbed one!


----------



## Piezahummy

Got'em!
Looks cool.


----------



## N a t

I'm glad I got one, and congrats to KD! Glad to see you finally got a doll! Hopefully the name diff and rarity matters not. :v


----------



## sej

WHAT??!!!! I MISSED IT?????? NOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

right, I know what i'm going to be doing for the rest of the day...
*runs to the shop*


----------



## Vizionari

Glad to have snatched one last night when the dolls were slowly starting to be noticed xD


----------



## sej

got one! 
i'm so happy rn :')


----------



## Kirbystarship

got a Wierd Doll out of the shop.


----------



## TheMisaMisa

So happy to get a Wierd doll  Tysm staff!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I must have one.  I'm dying.


----------



## Aquari

cant wait to see peoples reactions when these disappear


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I don't care, I want one anyway lol.


----------



## Aquari

hopefully these turn into something else or atleast we get a 1tbt refund, lord knows how many things we couldve bought with that 1tbt


----------



## chapstick

them mods slippin us wierd dolls
i got one


----------



## TykiButterfree

Why don't they ever restock the items in the shop like the purple mailbox? I don't care if other mailboxes might hold more mail, that one is purple.


----------



## N a t

TykiButterfree said:


> Why don't they ever restock the items in the shop like the purple mailbox? I don't care if other mailboxes might hold more mail, that one is purple.



Certain collectibles are basically retired in a way I guess, always out of stock, but come back for special occasions it seems. When we hit like 5 million posts or something like that, they were restocked with many other rares.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish I had snagged one, but I was saving my bells for a hammer at the time. As much as I love purple, the hammer is too good...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why did they turn the weird dolls into yellow candies?


----------



## N a t

Apple2012 said:


> Why did they turn the weird dolls into yellow candies?



It was just an evil prank :s

They were actually wierd dolls and not weird dolls. That shoulda been a giveaway, as well as the price (1 btb), but we got out hopes up lol.


----------



## Mistymayz

Petey Piranha said:


> It was just an evil prank :s
> 
> They were actually wierd dolls and not weird dolls. That shoulda been a giveaway, as well as the price (1 btb), but we got out hopes up lol.



Evil is an understatement


----------



## Aquari

nooooo its gone! the dolls were yellow candies all along!


----------



## Mistymayz

i feel lame for asking but is there a way to change the order that collectibles are displayed?


----------



## N a t

Mistymayz said:


> i feel lame for asking but is there a way to change the order that collectibles are displayed?



Nope :c


----------



## strawberrywine

Well at least we can say we have the rare misnamed wierd doll candy collectible so..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm. Once you hide and reactivate it it turns into a normal yellow candy


----------



## Piezahummy

restocks are a myth


----------



## SensaiGallade

When there was chocolate cake restocks, I would always just miss out. ;_;


----------



## King Dorado

Piezahummy said:


> restocks are a myth



iirc last year the first 2016 restock was during the February Bell Tree Direct, you can check the old thread on the Bulletin board



SensaiGallade said:


> When there was chocolate cake restocks, I would always just miss out. ;_;



for some reason ive had a lot of good fortune at snagging choco cakes during restocks, and toy hammers (when i had enuf bells to buy).  oh my but i got totally goose egged during the house/letter restocks and didnt even get a light blue one...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chocolate cakes are really expensive these days.  I couldn't believe that Ghostelle was selling one for 250 TBT, half the minimum market price.  I was so happy to get it that cheaply omg


----------



## King Dorado

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Chocolate cakes are really expensive these days.  I couldn't believe that Ghostelle was selling one for 250 TBT, half the minimum market price.  I was so happy to get it that cheaply omg



they had usually run about 1500 tbt until the giant Restockapalooza of May 2016...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Chocolate cakes are really expensive these days.  I couldn't believe that Ghostelle was selling one for 250 TBT, half the minimum market price.  I was so happy to get it that cheaply omg



I 'member when they were 4,000 TBT a piece.


----------



## toadsworthy

what happened to all the flower wands? I thought I would be able to find one semi easy...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also which character do you find as a better representation of green.... the mint or pave collectible?


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> what happened to all the flower wands? I thought I would be able to find one semi easy...



i dont know where the Fair shop numbers sold were, but the wands were a tough buy even right when the Fair ended


----------



## toadsworthy

King Dad said:


> i dont know where the Fair shop numbers sold were, but the wands were a tough buy even right when the Fair ended



I remember the flower wands sold the least of the three too.... I shoulda never sold my original one!
but I never thought I would be able to get my green lineup. but its so possible now


----------



## Sholee

toadsworthy said:


> I remember the flower wands sold the least of the three too.... I shoulda never sold my original one!
> but I never thought I would be able to get my green lineup. but its so possible now



It'd be great if the wands were brought back for the next fair


----------



## piske

I know it's only the middle of January but I cannot wait for the vday roses to come out of my inventory hiding :3 I love those things ;7;


----------



## Javocado

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Chocolate cakes are really expensive these days.  I couldn't believe that Ghostelle was selling one for 250 TBT, half the minimum market price.  I was so happy to get it that cheaply omg



Those puppies were going around flying around 3k-4k at one point in time, so I would say you got it for quite the steal hahaha.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?217668-Chocolate-Cake-collectibles-for-4k!!!&highlight=


Anyway, Joycon colletible when


----------



## Vizionari

Sholee said:


> It'd be great if the wands were brought back for the next fair



Same here! Would love to get the heart wand to complete my set.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

That's insane.  I don't think a collectible should cost more than 1k TBT to be honest, and only if it's an extremely rare one.  How in the heck do people save up 18k TBT for just a Pokeball?  I'm struggling to get to 1k.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's insane.  I don't think a collectible should cost more than 1k TBT to be honest, and only if it's an extremely rare one.  How in the heck do people save up 18k TBT for just a Pokeball?  I'm struggling to get to 1k.



They actually post or sell art for TBT I believe. Or they could sell other rare collectibles.

I 'member when I sold a star wand collectible for 8,000 TBT.


----------



## King Dorado

what do you guys think will happen with the next set of flower collectibles?

the lily collectible available right now is the fifth and final common flower variety in ACNL that grows in each of the red, yellow, and white colors.  there are no more red flowers.

the only remaining yellow flowers in ACNL are violets.  The violets also grow in white, the final common white flower.  perhaps red will be replaced by the common purple violet in the next round of the flower collectibles then.

otherwise, maybe it will be hybrids time???


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> what do you guys think will happen with the next set of flower collectibles?
> 
> the lily collectible available right now is the fifth and final common flower variety in ACNL that grows in each of the red, yellow, and white colors.  there are no more red flowers.
> 
> the only remaining yellow flowers in ACNL are violets.  The violets also grow in white, the final common white flower.  perhaps red will be replaced by the common purple violet in the next round of the flower collectibles then.
> 
> otherwise, maybe it will be hybrids time???



I want a Rafflesia collectible! ;D totally joking that would be disgusting


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Can we please just get a Marshal collectible?  I'm dying over here while Mint basks in all the glory.


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> what do you guys think will happen with the next set of flower collectibles?
> 
> the lily collectible available right now is the fifth and final common flower variety in ACNL that grows in each of the red, yellow, and white colors.  there are no more red flowers.
> 
> the only remaining yellow flowers in ACNL are violets.  The violets also grow in white, the final common white flower.  perhaps red will be replaced by the common purple violet in the next round of the flower collectibles then.
> 
> otherwise, maybe it will be hybrids time???



WE. NEED. A. JACOB'S. LADDER. And also a weed collection would be sweet tbh. Dandelions are precious.


----------



## piske

Petey Piranha said:


> WE. NEED. A. JACOB'S. LADDER. And also a weed collection would be sweet tbh. Dandelions are precious.



OMG make it a dandelion puff, please!


----------



## Vizionari

Petey Piranha said:


> WE. NEED. A. JACOB'S. LADDER. And also a weed collection would be sweet tbh. Dandelions are precious.





Ghostelle said:


> OMG make it a dandelion puff, please!



I second these, mods plz


----------



## toadsworthy

Petey Piranha said:


> WE. NEED. A. JACOB'S. LADDER. And also a weed collection would be sweet tbh. Dandelions are precious.



Weed collectible released on 4/20 please


----------



## toadsworthy

What collectibles would you say are the most green to make a full line-up?

Flower wand, Mori, Green Candy, green feather, green balloon, shamrock, pear, emerald, Kappn Doll, Yoshi Egg are the 10 I can come up with right now, but what other 2 fit the best you think? obviously leave out exclusive non-tradeable ones like the green mote, as I can't get those....


----------



## NeonxVandal

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Can we please just get a Marshal collectible?  I'm dying over here while Mint basks in all the glory.



I'm dying for him too! I just hope I have enough tbt saved for when he comes and I hope it's not overpriced. TuT



Petey Piranha said:


> WE. NEED. A. JACOB'S. LADDER. And also a weed collection would be sweet tbh. Dandelions are precious.





Ghostelle said:


> OMG make it a dandelion puff, please!





Vizionari said:


> I second these, mods plz



I third this!! Love ladders and dandelion puffs!! <3


----------



## toadsworthy

can we get more green collectibles for groundhog's day, st. patrick's day, and the coming of spring?

idk, like a tree?


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> can we get more green collectibles for groundhog's day, st. patrick's day, and the coming of spring?
> 
> idk, like a tree?



dute we already got shamrocks last St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## toadsworthy

King Dad said:


> dute we already got shamrocks last St. Patrick's Day!



ugh i know, but I need more green collectibles for my line up hahaha


----------



## Amilee

toadsworthy said:


> What collectibles would you say are the most green to make a full line-up?
> 
> Flower wand, Mori, Green Candy, green feather, green balloon, shamrock, pear, emerald, Kappn Doll, Yoshi Egg are the 10 I can come up with right now, but what other 2 fit the best you think? obviously leave out exclusive non-tradeable ones like the green mote, as I can't get those....



the sakura egg and the august birthstone are kinda green too


----------



## toadsworthy

Amilee said:


> the sakura egg and the august birthstone are kinda green too



yeah, the sakura egg really matches my Mint collectible, which I mean Mint is definitely a green collectible. I like the emerald more than the peridot because it is my birthstone too and I'm not crazy about the idea of having two birthstones or two eggs, but I'm gonna have to deal until I get lucky with new collectibles.


----------



## Incarnate

I'm dying for perfect fruit collectibles! D:
Mods, pls.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lol he'll probably be like 500 TBT.


----------



## NeonxVandal

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol he'll probably be like 500 TBT.



I better not spend any more tbt.... x3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Guess not.  Me either lol.


----------



## Sholee

Just an FYI!

I'm looking for someone to take over for the collectible's market price thread! I know a lot of you enjoy following the trends and what not, so let me know if you're interested :]


----------



## N a t

Sholee said:


> Just an FYI!
> 
> I'm looking for someone to take over for the collectible's market price thread! I know a lot of you enjoy following the trends and what not, so let me know if you're interested :]



Aw, I wish I could offer to help. But I don't consider myself very responsible, and I'm also very forgetful... I hope you find someone :T


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sholee said:


> Just an FYI!
> 
> I'm looking for someone to take over for the collectible's market price thread! I know a lot of you enjoy following the trends and what not, so let me know if you're interested :]



Oh no  I'd take over for a bit but college is kicking my ass
; 0; hope you find someone!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There hasn't been a Bell Tree Direct in a very long time. Nor was there a major restock of collectibles.

Are people really not interested into collectibles anymore? Or was I not paying attention enough?


----------



## nostalgibra

So are the Valentine's roses a permanent collectible, or do they just show up for a limited time?


----------



## King Dorado

nostalgibra said:


> So are the Valentine's roses a permanent collectible, or do they just show up for a limited time?



they must be gifted to you; then they are permanently in your inventory, but after this week the admins set them to hidden the rest of the year til next Valentine's.


----------



## NeonxVandal

King Dorado said:


> they must be gifted to you; then they are permanently in your inventory, but after this week the admins set them to hidden the rest of the year til next Valentine's.



Aw... gifted? :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Dang it...my precious Valentine's roses are gone.  When are we gonna get a restock of fruit and letters?  I'd love to obtain an Apple and the rest of the letters without spending thousands and thousands of TBT on them.


----------



## pinkcotton

Restock of letters will take a long time, they're SUPAH rare.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

No kidding, that Pink House is the most valuable collectible I own.  Well, the Blue Balloon is worth more but I didn't have to pay for that.


----------



## King Dorado

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Dang it...my precious Valentine's roses are gone.  When are we gonna get a restock of fruit and letters?  I'd love to obtain an Apple and the rest of the letters without spending thousands and thousands of TBT on them.



fruits are usually restocked in months when there's a Belltree Direct; the house/letters almost never (i think only once since i joined).  If you go to the bulletin board and review the archived Belltree Direct threads you'll get an idea of how often the shop restocks...


----------



## King Dorado

I wonder if the flowers series has ended?

pretty sure there aren't any more flowers that include yellow, white, and red varieties in ACNL....


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dorado said:


> I wonder if the flowers series has ended?
> 
> pretty sure there aren't any more flowers that include yellow, white, and red varieties in ACNL....



Not yet. They are still coming out with more.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm sure they're going to come out with violets because they're a general flower in AC:NL.


----------



## TheMisaMisa

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No kidding, that Pink House is the most valuable collectible I own.  Well, the Blue Balloon is worth more but I didn't have to pay for that.



Your collectible lineup is soooo cute omg I literally just stopped and stared at it in awe for a minute or two. So perfect.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thanks!  That's nice of you to say.


----------



## watercolorwish

is there a list somewhere about how much things are worth bc i have some old collectibles i think


----------



## King Dorado

poyonomatopoeia said:


> is there a list somewhere about how much things are worth bc i have some old collectibles i think



here's a recent sales report that Sholee runs:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334670-Market-Price-Summary-of-Collectibles


----------



## King Dorado

King Dorado said:


> what do you guys think will happen with the next set of flower collectibles?
> 
> the lily collectible available right now is the fifth and final common flower variety in ACNL that grows in each of the red, yellow, and white colors.  there are no more red flowers.
> 
> the only remaining yellow flowers in ACNL are violets.  The violets also grow in white, the final common white flower.  perhaps red will be replaced by the common purple violet in the next round of the flower collectibles then.
> 
> otherwise, maybe it will be hybrids time???



yup.

no idea what hybrids we'll see though.  the forum hasnt had any orange, black, or blue flowers yet so those are the ones I'll be rooting for...
altho the gold rose is singular so that would also be pr cool


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder why collectibles have lost demand. What happened to the old days? I noticed how even at low prices, the most popular of the collectibles aren't selling. It's not just me, but everyone. Is it collectibles that people don't want, or is it that the site is not as busy as it used to be?


----------



## p e p p e r

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why collectibles have lost demand. What happened to the old days? I noticed how even at low prices, the most popular of the collectibles aren't selling. It's not just me, but everyone. Is it collectibles that people don't want, or is it that the site is not as busy as it used to be?



I think it's because of the low amount of bells circulating.  People who don't have a lot of collectibles can't afford them, since bells are only created on this site by posting it's hard for newer members to save up large amounts of bells.  People who have a stockpile of bells already have most collectibles.  No one is selling anything super rare, like pinwheels or yellow letters

Even ones like the purple feather are not to sought after, it's not rare anymore & no one really wanted it from fair (people preferred the pink)


----------



## Libra

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why collectibles have lost demand. What happened to the old days? I noticed how even at low prices, the most popular of the collectibles aren't selling. It's not just me, but everyone. Is it collectibles that people don't want, or is it that the site is not as busy as it used to be?



Personally, I'm just not very active here anymore. Most people I used to talk with (about collectibles and other stuff) have left the site for several reasons. Myself, I lost interest in AC:NL and I've mostly moved on to mobile phone games. But who knows, I might get into AC again if the mobile game ever gets released, haha.


----------



## TheMisaMisa

I think they're low in demand bc it's hella difficult to get tbt. :/ Getting them from posting takes awhile. I only have 1000 because I won them in a giveaway. I don't even know how some people have massive amounts of tbt...


----------



## lizardon

Haven't been here for long time, just back here to have a peek. I realized those collectibles became so cheap now..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

p e p p e r said:


> I think it's because of the low amount of bells circulating.  People who don't have a lot of collectibles can't afford them, since bells are only created on this site by posting it's hard for newer members to save up large amounts of bells.  People who have a stockpile of bells already have most collectibles.  No one is selling anything super rare, like pinwheels or yellow letters
> 
> Even ones like the purple feather are not to sought after, it's not rare anymore & no one really wanted it from fair (people preferred the pink)



Late response, but that's a good answer. For that reason, I held an easy to grab giveaway to get rid of the more unwanted collectibles. Good thing someone asked to buy my peach collectible. Even 600 TBT is a reasonable price due to how low the TBT circulation is. I think this site is used to the high TBT Bells in circulation, but ACNL is already over three years old (close to four actually). You know what happens when the main game gets old, right?



TheMisaMisa said:


> I think they're low in demand bc it's hella difficult to get tbt. :/ Getting them from posting takes awhile. I only have 1000 because I won them in a giveaway. I don't even know how some people have massive amounts of tbt...



I think that makes a lot of sense. It's true that fewer TBT are in circulation, either because there's not many collectibles the richer members have interest into, they have left the site, or are unwillingly to give up their wealth. Even the not-so-greedy members wouldn't want to give up a huge chunck of TBT if they have over 10k TBT. Telling them to give up part of their TBT Bells is like telling a billion dollar corporation to give up half their money even if they are paying their employees well while stockholders aren't being greedy or selfish. It would be for the best to get more TBT in circulation, but even I would understand their feelings if we started doing that to the richer members.


----------



## King Dorado

tomorrow is St Patrick's Day, and Monday is the first day of Spring.

do you guys think the Spring Shamrocks will make a return appearance??


----------



## PeeBraiin

On top of the tbt thing,  this website is starting to lose a lot of members that were crucial to the marketplace.  Like LethalLulu for example.  She had a HUGE shop and just kind of got over it.  I have a lot of collectibles but I just don't come on as often.  
The way I see it,  this site is losing some of it's popularity and if the market doesn't pick up anytime soon it could possibly crash or stop for a bit.


----------



## Flare

Can there be a Yin-Yang collectible? 

Personally think it'd be fantastic!

Also, yeah... collecting TBT seems rather difficult. 
Always wondering how people earn so much...

Also, I personally think the Interest button should return...


----------



## King Dorado

King Dorado said:


> who ya got for wagers on this year's New Egg?
> 
> I'm going with an all-pink Kirby Easter Egg...



okay, it's getting to be that time of year....

last year's new pikachu and sakura eggs were awesome, but I still think a Kirby egg would be fantastic!!


----------



## Sidon

is there any specific time restocks happen?


----------



## King Dorado

Skexiis said:


> is there any specific time restocks happen?



they don't seem to have restocks anymore tbh.

usually theyve been either at beginning of month in conjunction with a Bell Tree Direct announcement thread, or in conjunction with an event announcement thread.  you can look at the archived threads on the Bulletin Board to get an idea of when/how theyve done it.  But i cant recall any shop restocks since... I dunno, maybe last May...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why isn't the diamond (April Birthstone) in the TBT shop?


----------



## Flare

Apple2012 said:


> Why isn't the diamond (April Birthstone) in the TBT shop?


It is now! 
Also, when will there be restocks? D:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I really really want a restock.  I need an Apple and the rest of the letters.


----------



## Skyfall

Hiya!  Has anyone heard of any potential Easter event?  I'm wondering if I have to block off Easter weekend as I have in the years past, lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Skyfall said:


> Hiya!  Has anyone heard of any potential Easter event?  I'm wondering if I have to block off Easter weekend as I have in the years past, lol.



there's been a lot of kidding that it's canceled (like before the Fair), but no announcement yet.  i think last year they announced ahead of time tho, maybe Tuesday or Wednesday of Easter week...


----------



## Toot

Restocks are a myth.


----------



## King Dorado

King Dorado said:


> okay, it's getting to be that time of year....
> 
> last year's new pikachu and sakura eggs were awesome, but I still think a Kirby egg would be fantastic!!



woot!!


----------



## watercolorwish

is there a thread/guide that can show us the worth of all the collectibles?


----------



## Javocado

I'm thinking about trading my Galaxy Egg for hella Chocolate Cakes. If you got some, holler at me.


----------



## Vizionari

Javocado said:


> I'm thinking about trading my Galaxy Egg for hella Chocolate Cakes. If you got some, holler at me.



I have 2, i don't think that's enough lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> I have 2, i don't think that's enough lol



I don't have any choco cakes. I sold my last one.

Funny thing is that the chocolate cake was the one collectible I was after most when I first joined TBT. But now that I got a sidebar full of apples, I don't really need any choco cakes anymore. I think I was able to hold onto a chocolate cake for nearly two years before finally getting rid of them. Don't say it's the end of the world, 'cause at least I have my apples. Basically, I had at least a chocolate cake or apple since I purchased one in December of 2014.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Personally, I love my Chocolate Cake.  I was desperate to have one ever since I discovered collectibles.  The problem was, I was really low on TBT back then and the average price for one was discouragingly high.  Ghostelle happened to be selling her collectibles for half the market price one day though, and I scored a Chocolate Cake for only 250 TBT.  I don't see the point of having multiples of the same collectible, but I guess some people do.


----------



## PeeBraiin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Personally, I love my Chocolate Cake.  I was desperate to have one ever since I discovered collectibles.  The problem was, I was really low on TBT back then and the average price for one was discouragingly high.  Ghostelle happened to be selling her collectibles for half the market price one day though, and I scored a Chocolate Cake for only 250 TBT.  I don't see the point of having multiples of the same collectible, but I guess some people do.



Throwback to when Choco Cakes were about 3k each


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Universaljellyfish said:


> Throwback to when Choco Cakes were about 3k each



Haha yeah I heard about that.  I really don't know where people get all that TBT.


----------



## sej

Universaljellyfish said:


> Throwback to when Choco Cakes were about 3k each



And to when the TBT to IGB rate was 100 tbt - 1 mil lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sej said:


> And to when the TBT to IGB rate was 100 tbt - 1 mil lol



Good times though. But now when IGB supply is an all-time high and TBT supply is lower, we'll never see it go down for ACNL Bells. But when AC Switch comes out, we'll see the low supply again.


----------



## Aquari

still waiting for mori restock tbh


----------



## sej

Teabagel said:


> still waiting for mori restock tbh



Aren't we all


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Still waiting for a fruit restock so I can get an Apple tbh.


----------



## Toot

I haven't been on the forums in a bit really, so I don't about some of the new changes. Can someone tell me what seashells are? Or how to get them or whatever? Thanks.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Seashells are the currency given to new members so they can buy something from Kapp'n's Shack.  They aren't giftable and you only recieve them once.


----------



## Flare

Will there be more Character collectibles?

Hopefully they make more, I want a Stitches or Molly collectible.


----------



## sej

//chants bell tree direct, bell tree direct, bell tree direct!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> Will there be more Character collectibles?
> 
> Hopefully they make more, I want a Stitches or Molly collectible.



Um, hello?  It's pretty obvious we need a Marshal collectible.


----------



## King Dorado

Toot said:


> I haven't been on the forums in a bit really, so I don't about some of the new changes. Can someone tell me what seashells are? Or how to get them or whatever? Thanks.



they replaced welcome bells as the forum gift for new members.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question for you guys (and it's about the shop too). Should I change my username to Alolan_Apples, or should I keep it as Apple2012? Before Sun and Moon came out, I was thinking about changing my name to Alolan_Apples to celebrate Pokemon Sun and Moon's release, but I didn't want to confuse you guys. Now I am about to spend my TBT on a username change. I just want your opinion.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question for you guys (and it's about the shop too). Should I change my username to Alolan_Apples, or should I keep it as Apple2012? Before Sun and Moon came out, I was thinking about changing my name to Alolan_Apples to celebrate Pokemon Sun and Moon's release, but I didn't want to confuse you guys. Now I am about to spend my TBT on a username change. I just want your opinion.



It's be pretty weird to see at first but then we'd probably get used to it after a while xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> It's be pretty weird to see at first but then we'd probably get used to it after a while xD



Yeah it would, but if I were to change my username, it would cost more than 1,200 TBT. The other part goes to the one who designs my new signature with a new username.


----------



## King Dorado

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah it would, but if I were to change my username, it would cost more than 1,200 TBT. The other part goes to the one who designs my new signature with a new username.



I like it, nice name change!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dorado said:


> I like it, nice name change!



Thanks. I also changed ny signature and avatar, make them have more apples. More Alolan apples that is.


----------



## TykiButterfree

The galaxy egg got super expensive.  I don't think I ever even had over 1,000 tbt before. I think what I have right now is a lot.


----------



## Nightmares

TykiButterfree said:


> The galaxy egg got super expensive.  I don't think I ever even had over 1,000 tbt before. I think what I have right now is a lot.



I mean the dark egg was the same egg price and sold for around 8k too
But yeah, quite expensive 

Also damn, egg prices and interest are dropping already


----------



## King Dorado

Nightmares said:


> I mean the dark egg was the same egg price and sold for around 8k too
> But yeah, quite expensive
> 
> Also damn, egg prices and interest are dropping already



the dark eggs were going for 10k+ during and right after the event.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The Dark Egg isn't even close to being as pretty as the Galaxy Egg, so I can see why it's so expensive.  However, it just means that's one more collectible I can never have.


----------



## toadsworthy

sits and waits for galaxy egg prices to crumble


----------



## N a t

toadsworthy said:


> sits and waits for galaxy egg prices to crumble



YASSSS


----------



## PeeBraiin

toadsworthy said:


> sits and waits for galaxy egg prices to crumble



Honestly! I'm so happy that I was lucky enough to sell them DURING the event which means I got to sell mine for 8.5k


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Universaljellyfish said:


> Honestly! I'm so happy that I was lucky enough to sell them DURING the event which means I got to sell mine for 8.5k



That was 500 more than the star wand I sold.

Boy, if I had another star wand collectible, I could get back up to 10,000 TBT, which is what I wanted to get to since the TBT Fair of 2016.

I still can't wait until the next fair.


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> That was 500 more than the star wand I sold.
> 
> Boy, if I had another star wand collectible, I could get back up to 10,000 TBT, which is what I wanted to get to since the TBT Fair of 2016.
> 
> I still can't wait until the next fair.



I hope there isn't any cool new collectibles, so i can earn new ones and just sell them for TBT lol


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Universaljellyfish said:


> Honestly! I'm so happy that I was lucky enough to sell them DURING the event which means I got to sell mine for 8.5k



I probably should've waited until after the event ended, but the Galaxy Egg is mine now. WAHAHAHA!


----------



## Vizionari

I was able to get a Galaxy egg thanks to Teabagel :>


----------



## Jacob

there seems to be rising interest in popsicles and ice cream swirls again.... interesting

lmk if we need a team popsicle revival


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I want an invite to Team Popsicle if it gets revived.  I love mine.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I want an invite to Team Popsicle if it gets revived.  I love mine.



I believe the creator (Miharu) left. Therefore, you can't get an invite.

By the way, to those who know her, why did Miharu leave? I want an answer.


----------



## Jacob

Alolan_Apples said:


> I believe the creator (Miharu) left. Therefore, you can't get an invite.
> 
> By the way, to those who know her, why did Miharu leave? I want an answer.


I can text miharu about invites, we talk every day.

She left due to real life being busy!


----------



## amanda1983

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I want an invite to Team Popsicle if it gets revived.  I love mine.



Ditto!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob said:


> I can text miharu about invites, we talk every day.
> 
> She left due to real life being busy!



Wait, she has a job now?

- - - Post Merge - - -



amanda1983 said:


> Ditto!!



Nah, Eevee is way better than Ditto.


----------



## N a t

Someone start a group for fleas. We will worship our lord and savior Fleasus, and we can call our group the Flea Circus


----------



## King Dorado

Jacob said:


> I can text miharu about invites, we talk every day.
> 
> She left due to real life being busy!



give her our best and tell her we miss her!


----------



## Nightmares

Eggs have already lost popularity ripp


----------



## Flare

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I want an invite to Team Popsicle if it gets revived.  I love mine.


Ooh I'd like to join too. 
Popsicles are the best. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will we ever be able to have more than one Candy Cane?

It would be nice if we could have more than one.


----------



## Toot

Nightmares said:


> Eggs have already lost popularity ripp



Yep... Usually with these events, you want to sell your new collectibles while the event is still going on or right after it ends. People flock to the bandwagon and offer tons of bells for the stuff. It inevitably goes down with the hype. 

Lol it's funny how predictable it always is.


----------



## Twix

hi i think there should be a house restock soon thank you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MayorAydin said:


> hi i think there should be a house restock soon thank you



I second this.  We also need a fruit restock, please think about it staff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It's been almost a year since the last major restock. Even if I'm happy with what I got, I agree it's time for another restock on letters, fruits, and chocolate cakes. Oh, and toy hammers too. I care about everyone, not just about what I want.

I don't know why the staff hasn't done a restock in a while, but I think it has to be how small the community is now. You can ask why the staff wouldn't restock the shop, but I warn you. You may not get an answer. Information about restocks (save for flowers, birthstones, and current event) is one thing the staff keeps as a secret that cannot be told to the community until the event happens. I asked them about why they didn't restock Pokeballs when Sun and Moon came out, and they told me that this is one thing they don't share to regular members. Inside operations being the reason why they wouldn't divulge the situation. If I were a staff member, I would follow this suit as well and not explain when restocks are going to happen or why we couldn't restock.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Popsicle prices are shooting way up, it seems.  Someone was pricing theirs at 1k...


----------



## pandapples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Popsicle prices are shooting way up, it seems.  Someone was pricing theirs at 1k...



Idk that's hardly shooting way up when they once peaked at 4k and hovered around 1-2k before and after for a long time. I doubt they'd ever go back to that point of popularity though


----------



## King Dorado

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Popsicle prices are shooting way up, it seems.  Someone was pricing theirs at 1k...



popsicles were going for 3k a little over a year ago....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yes, I was basing it on the price guide, guys.


----------



## pandapples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yes, I was basing it on the price guide, guys.



Ya the 1k price is a jump compared to that. But it's rather a loose summary than guide.. how many sales does the 675 reflect after the owner change? Its probably just the average taken from the min max range from sholee's (600-750) which is why blindly following guides sometimes makes no sense. Again, it prob doesn't mean much unless team popsicle makes a comeback!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dorado said:


> popsicles were going for 3k a little over a year ago....



When I was a new member, the ice cream swirl collectibles were more popular, as the price for one was higher than the popsicle's. I'm guessing Team Popsicle changed it.


----------



## Aquari

I wonder when staff will bless us with *hybrid* flower collectibles.


----------



## King Dorado

Uttumori said:


> I wonder when staff will bless us with *hybrid* flower collectibles.



hopefully not until i've earned some more forum bells.  lots more...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Uttumori said:


> I wonder when staff will bless us with *hybrid* flower collectibles.



Even if they start next month, I'll probably hold out until hybrid tulips are in stock. I'm only collecting apples, birthstones, and tulips these days. It would be decent if I can own a pokeball or pinwheel, but if there's a collectible I don't own that I'm aiming after, it would be the hybrid tulips.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lol those flowers are pretty expensive.  I want so much to give them out as presents to my friends, but if I did my wallet would be empty in no time. :,)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Uh oh! The tulips stole my sidebar from the apples. Does that mean I'm Alolan_Tulips?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Whoa, I've never seen you without an all-Apple sidebar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Whoa, I've never seen you without an all-Apple sidebar.



It's hard to imagine it when you're used to something else.

But when I joined TBT, there were no apple collectibles. They were not released yet, and Justin didn't stock them until nine months into my membership. So I had random collectibles (including a chocolate cake) stand in my sidebar. I also remembered when they had 10 collectibles in the sidebar rather than 12. I like 12 more.

EDIT: I fixed my sidebar. The tulips were told to go back home.


----------



## pandapples

pls hybrids to be sold as cheap as mother's/father's day carnations rather than famous mushroom/shamrock price


----------



## N a t

JACOBS LADDER PLZZZ, thanks mods lov u


----------



## Alolan_Apples

pandapples said:


> pls hybrids to be sold as cheap as mother's/father's day carnations rather than famous mushroom/shamrock price



Would you be okay with buying them at the same price as the group add-on?

Yes I agree. They should at least price them low so I can buy 12 tulips without spending all my TBT.


----------



## sej

Just wanna put this here to show that I had a weird doll, back in the day :')


----------



## King Dorado

Sej said:


> View attachment 198309
> 
> Just wanna put this here to show that I had a weird doll, back in the day :')



and you sold it away for a pittance.  traitor!!


----------



## sej

King Dorado said:


> and you sold it away for a pittance.  traitor!!



Ahhhh I didn't know the value I'm ashamed!!


----------



## King Dorado

Sej said:


> Ahhhh I didn't know the value I'm ashamed!!



ah thats awright.  besides, PrayingMantis is good people, you did him a favor...


----------



## uwuzumakii

I vote for a Jacob's Ladder collectible and a Fossil collectible.


----------



## N e s s

You know, i actually bought the chocolate cake for a pretty low price the other day. Got it at a bargain price of 600 tbt


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It's a new month. So shouldn't it mean the cosmos go back in stock and the birthstones switch out? And since it's been a year, I think hybrids should be introduced.


----------



## Mercedes

I just want the jap letters lol but as soon as they get re stocked the scalpers are gonna come out and hog all the letters then sell them for redic money lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mercedes said:


> I just want the japanese letters lol but as soon as they get re stocked the scalpers are gonna come out and hog all the letters then sell them for redic money lol



The good news is that scalpers can hardly sell their collectibles now. They can make a ton of TBT for selling just one, but not everybody has the amount of TBT they ask for. I wanted to sell a Star Glow Wand for 15,000 TBT, but since it couldn't make business, I had to continuously lower the price until I can finally sell it at 8,000 TBT. Even so, not very many people have as much as 8,000 TBT.


----------



## Mercedes

Alolan_Apples said:


> The good news is that scalpers can hardly sell their collectibles now. They can make a ton of TBT for selling just one, but not everybody has the amount of TBT they ask for. I wanted to sell a Star Glow Wand for 15,000 TBT, but since it couldn't make business, I had to continuously lower the price until I can finally sell it at 8,000 TBT. Even so, not very many people have as much as 8,000 TBT.



This is true. And a little exciting honestly. Fingers crossed I can grab them all or at least the yellow ome


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I would love some hybrid collectibles and a restock of the Japanese letter houses.  I wouldn't buy a whole bunch, just enough so I have one of each.  I hate scalpers.


----------



## Aquari

I wonder when the new monthly collectibles will come out


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I hope they restock a lot of interesting collectibles at some point for us n00bs who only joined a month or two ago


----------



## Aquari

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I hope they restock a lot of interesting collectibles at some point for us n00bs who only joined a month or two ago



Don't hold your breath


----------



## King Dorado

Uttumori said:


> Don't hold your breath



maybe in the spirit of the May 2016 Restock Bonanza event for the forum hitting 6.5 Million posts, there will be another one this year since the Forum has now surpassed 7 Million posts...???

they could call it 

Restockapalooza 2: Electric Boogaloo...


----------



## Aquari

King Dorado said:


> maybe in the spirit of the May 2016 Restock Bonanza event for the forum hitting 6.5 Million posts, there will be another one this year since the Forum has now surpassed 7 Million posts...???
> 
> they could call it
> 
> Restockapalooza 2: Electric Boogaloo...



lol maybe but I highly doubt it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Chants* Restock, restock, restock...


----------



## Aquari

been refreshing shop this entire time


----------



## King Dorado

I still haven't figured out how i managed to snag 25% of the hammers at the Restock Bonanaza, but couldnt nab even one wafer thin bit of house collectible the next day...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Why would you spend that much TBT on Toy Hammers?!


----------



## King Dorado

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why would you spend that much TBT on Toy Hammers?!



well they only restocked 8 of them, so i didnt buy very many...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Still, that means you spent close to 3,000 TBT on Toy Hammers. XD


----------



## Flare

Hope I get enough TBT for the Emerald Birthstone coming soon.


----------



## Twix

Still hoping the houses get restocked some time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I did some research on when they started limiting the height extension (for the avatar) to staff-only, and back in 2013 before New Leaf came out, it wasn't meant to be as popular as the width extension. It had a limited stock around the time, and was dropped from the shop. I wonder if the staff will ever make it available for select users and not just the staff.


----------



## Jake

Let's not talk about stuff that's against the rules, okay?


----------



## TykiButterfree

MayorAydin said:


> Still hoping the houses get restocked some time.



I have a pink house I never display if you are looking for that one. I prefer showing the Halloween collectibles.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Jake said:


> Let's not talk about stuff that's against the rules, okay?




Lol ok


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I found out why the avatar height extension was made unavailable to all users but staff members, and it was for a very good reason. It may have to do with the bandwidth costs, but all I know is that it's making the pages stretch longer, just like how the staff doesn't allow signatures to exceed 250 pixels in height. So removing the avatar height extension from the shop wasn't to make it a special privilege for the staff. It was to keep the other users from getting it. So I can see why they won't make it available to all users again and why we shouldn't get our hopes up for it (even if the demand was very high).


----------



## Twix

TykiButterfree said:


> I have a pink house I never display if you are looking for that one. I prefer showing the Halloween collectibles.



Right now I have the light blue and pink ones, so thank you so much for offering!! I'm just trying to get enough bells to afford the others (because they're more expensive than those 2 haha!)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you know what I would like? Perfect fruit collectibles. I can have a sidebar full of perfect apples.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The last thing you need is more apples...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The last thing you need is more apples...



Yeah, I don't need anymore than 12 regular apples.

Oh, and did you know this: When Pokeballs were being sold, a total of 200 were sold. After that, 11 more have been distributed. Only 195 apples have been sold and distributed. Basically, apple collectibles are even rarer than Pokeballs, yet the demand for Pokeballs is much higher than apples.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Pokeballs were an event thing that will likely never be distributed again.  However, Apples always have a possibility of being restocked.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Pokeballs were an event thing that will likely never be distributed again.  However, Apples always have a possibility of being restocked.



They might be distributed again, but the staff haven't found a good opportunity to sell them again. But they do make certain decisions and are set in stone on them. For example: the golden egg was meant to be a grand prize for the egg hunt. Also, stuff like moon wands and green pinwheels are limited-edition. The Pokeball is not one of them, but it can be distributed again some time. But even at the time it was distributed, it was intended to be a rare collectible. I don't know why.


----------



## King Dorado

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, I don't need anymore than 12 regular apples.
> 
> Oh, and did you know this: When Pokeballs were being sold, a total of 200 were sold. After that, 11 more have been distributed. Only 195 apples have been sold and distributed. Basically, apple collectibles are even rarer than Pokeballs, yet the demand for Pokeballs is much higher than apples.



the pokeballs were sold in 2013 and i would bet half of them are "dead collectibles," belonging to people who left the forums.  apples were sold in 2015 and seems more people have traded them or gotten rid of them at least if they planned to go inactive since then..


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I'm really lost with collectibles. How do you tell when new ones come out?


----------



## glow

Issi said:


> I'm really lost with collectibles. How do you tell when new ones come out?



usually holidays or during special events, they're announced in the bulletin board


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Speaking of which, are the common flowers retired or something?  If so, that's gonna shoot up their prices.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Speaking of which, are the common flowers retired or something?  If so, that's gonna shoot up their prices.



I doubt so. That's something the staff promised to release every year. They don't promise everything, but this is one thing they do.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yes, but it's taking them quite awhile to put them in the shop, and with everyone begging for hybrids you never know.


----------



## King Dorado

welp, given that the spring shamrocks were not restocked this year, my guess is that there will be no restocks this month of the common flowers, nor the mothers day carnations next weekend....


----------



## Twix

RESTOCKS PLEASE THANK YOUU I'D BE FOREVER GRATEFUL!


----------



## toadsworthy

I can't seem to find a candy easter egg.... wtf


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow, imagine the common flowers becoming rare collectibles.  Based on how most people selling collectibles on here think, I could get away with selling them at 100+ TBT each because they're "discontinued".  Right?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

This is crazy, I finally get enough bells to look at collectibles and now theyre super rare.

Thank you staff :/


----------



## Twix

WE WANT
WE WANT
RESTOCKS
WE WANT
WE WANT
RESTOCKS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The members of The Bell Tree become ever more restless as their craving for collectibles grows stronger.  Soon they must be fed...


----------



## Twix

WE WANT
WE WANT
RESTOCKS
WE WANT
WE WANT
RESTOCKS

COME ON SING IT WITH ME

WE WANT
WE WANT
RESTOCKS
WE WANT
WE WANT
RESTOCKS


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The members of The Bell Tree become ever more restless as their craving for collectibles grows stronger.  Soon they must be fed...





MayorAydin said:


> WE WANT
> WE WANT
> RESTOCKS
> WE WANT
> WE WANT
> RESTOCKS
> 
> COME ON SING IT WITH ME
> 
> WE WANT
> WE WANT
> RESTOCKS
> WE WANT
> WE WANT
> RESTOCKS



Be patient. Apples hate impatience. If you wait patiently, the apples will be proud at you for showing patience.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Be patient. Apples hate impatience. If you wait patiently, the apples will be proud at you for showing patience.



I never said I was ravenous for collectibles. Even though I'm just as hyped as everybody else lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I never said I was ravenous for collectibles. Even though I'm just as hyped as everybody else lol



I'm just using the Plain Folks or Bandwagon propaganda by putting in "apples" and how they want you to be patient.

I might copy and paste this post over and over again when people get impatient.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Did you know your Apples aren't alive?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Did you know your Apples aren't alive?



I knew it all along. I just personify them.

If you meet me in real life, I'm no different from online when it comes to my crazy apple obsession. A lot of things differ, but not the apple thing.


----------



## Aquari

Hey since the bell tree is pink, you guys should release a special pink version of the mori


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

We already have a pink collectible for that series.  Good try, though!


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> We already have a pink collectible for that series.  Good try, though!



But *pink tree house*!


----------



## Corrie

I definitely like the monthly flowers thing. It adds to the shop to provide more cheap options.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The members of The Bell Tree become ever more restless as their craving for collectibles grows stronger.  Soon they must be fed...



Not sure how to reply to this XD sounds like a horror movie plot.


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The members of The Bell Tree become ever more restless as their craving for collectibles grows stronger.  Soon they must be fed...



Start a collectible riot


----------



## Twix

Uttumori said:


> Start a collectible riot



I'm in


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> Start a collectible riot



Members begin lighting their torches and sharpening their pitchforks.  They make their way to where the last source of collectibles is, in the castle of the mystical beings known as "The Staff".  A chant rises into the air, becoming louder and louder: "Feed us, * feed us,* FEED US."


----------



## TykiButterfree

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Members begin lighting their torches and sharpening their pitchforks.  They make their way to where the last source of collectibles is, in the castle of the mystical beings known as "The Staff".  A chant rises into the air, becoming louder and louder: "Feed us, * feed us,* FEED US."


*Feeds with pear and orange collectibles.* 

But I also feel there should be more collectibles appearing soon. (Please more purple mailboxes?)


----------



## King Dorado

what do you guys think, will there be Mothers Day carnations in collectibles shop tomorrow?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dorado said:


> what do you guys think, will there be Mothers Day carnations in collectibles shop tomorrow?



Nope. You'll probably get lung collectibles. Collectibles based on human lungs, and lungs of other animals.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I would love you guys for the rest of eternity if y'all made an N64 logo collectible

Or better yet a collectible for all game systems


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would love you guys for the rest of eternity if y'all made an N64 logo collectible
> 
> Or better yet a collectible for all game systems



I prefer human anatomy collectibles. So I can have a sidebar of all collectibles from the circulatory system and respiratory system, especially the lungs.

You guys may know me for my apple obsession. But here's something I want you to know. Right around the time my long-term apple obsession began (which was around 10 years ago), I been loving lungs too. I even loved lungs more than apples at the time, but I haven't been loving them too much in the past five years. But the lungs are my favorite body part.

Should I stick with apples as my weird obsession, or should I move to lungs?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well then.  Are we to assume there's not going to be restocks of collectibles we've had already?  I'm genuinely concerned that it's two weeks into May and there's nothing but a birthstone.


----------



## Vizionari

Alolan_Apples said:


> I prefer human anatomy collectibles. So I can have a sidebar of all collectibles from the circulatory system and respiratory system, especially the lungs.
> 
> You guys may know me for my apple obsession. But here's something I want you to know. Right around the time my long-term apple obsession began (which was around 10 years ago), I been loving lungs too. I even loved lungs more than apples at the time, but I haven't been loving them too much in the past five years. But the lungs are my favorite body part.
> 
> Should I stick with apples as my weird obsession, or should I move to lungs?



err, I think it's best you stick to apples...


----------



## Flare

Is their a list where it shows how early and how late a collectible can be?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Okay, dumb question but...

When I go to gift someone a collectible, how do I tell which one it is?

Example multiple Tasty Cakes, how do I check the date of the one Im gifting?


----------



## Flare

Issi said:


> Okay, dumb question but...
> 
> When I go to gift someone a collectible, how do I tell which one it is?
> 
> Example multiple Tasty Cakes, how do I check the date of the one Im gifting?


I'm not sure. 
I once messed up and sent a collectible that was meant for.me back in a trade. 
Usually, I try and check/uncheck boxes and see if the checked one is the one that needs to be sent.


----------



## hestu

Issi said:


> Okay, dumb question but...
> 
> When I go to gift someone a collectible, how do I tell which one it is?
> 
> Example multiple Tasty Cakes, how do I check the date of the one Im gifting?



I do what flare does, i only activate one at a time until i find out which one it is that I want to send


----------



## King Dorado

Issi said:


> Okay, dumb question but...
> 
> When I go to gift someone a collectible, how do I tell which one it is?
> 
> Example multiple Tasty Cakes, how do I check the date of the one Im gifting?



usually in your inventory list display, the order from top to bottom = oldest to youngest.
(for some reason the tasty caakes and mittens seem to have a few that are out of order in the lists...)
its always a good idea to double check by displaying it first if you are selecting between multiples of the same item...


----------



## Sholee

Oh mann I totally forgot about the easter event.... Would it be worth it to try to sell/trade my heart wand for 6 chao eggies? And were there a lot of people who participated this year? the forum looks a lot quieter


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> Oh mann I totally forgot about the easter event.... Would it be worth it to try to sell/trade my heart wand for 6 chao eggies? And were there a lot of people who participated this year? the forum looks a lot quieter



Yes, fewer people participated in the event, which is why fewer people found each egg.


----------



## Twix

tick, tock, tick, tock
restocks, restocks
pretty please


----------



## Aquari

MayorAydin said:


> tick, *stock*, tick, *stock*
> restocks, restocks
> pretty please



fixed your post, and yes please restock, atleast for the mori


----------



## Twix

Uttumori said:


> fixed your post, and yes please restock, atleast for the mori



YOU DESERVE 10000 MORI FOR THAT OML I CAN'T


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This is insane.  Staff, it's almost June and there have been no restocks or even flower collectibles.  Are collectibles gone forever?


----------



## Aquari

Inb4 hybrid flowers coming soon, that must be why they're taking so long


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like to get two animated collectibles this Thursday:

-Blue Lightsaber collectible
-Red Lightsaber collectible


----------



## Twix

It has officially been over one year since the last big restock!


----------



## King Dorado

MayorAydin said:


> It has officially been over one year since the last big restock!



three months from now, you guys will forget all about the Great Collectibles Drought of 2017 when the Bell Tree Fair shop is overflowing with red balloons, pink bunny balloons, and purple pinwheels!!


----------



## Alienfish

Uttumori said:


> Inb4 hybrid flowers coming soon, that must be why they're taking so long



Whoa.. they haven't made those yet.. And I thought I was away for quite a while. Also seeing they "discovered" that username glitch sometime ago was real fun. Love how they were so slow and people were pretty open about it long time before that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Whoa.. they haven't made those yet.. And I thought I was away for quite a while. Also seeing they "discovered" that username glitch sometime ago was real fun. Love how they were so slow and people were pretty open about it long time before that.



I know it sounds crazy. I thought you can change your username for a maximum of five times and that's it. But no, that was a glitch people used to exploit it to get free name changes. Somehow, there was no grandfather clause when the staff changed the username change feature (meaning that everyone that abused the feature was charged many TBT Bells).

I used "grandfather clause" because the current meaning refers to everything that resisted a rule change without needing to change while others have to follow it if made after.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know it sounds crazy. I thought you can change your username for a maximum of five times and that's it. But no, that was a glitch people used to exploit it to get free name changes. Somehow, there was no grandfather clause when the staff changed the username change feature (meaning that everyone that abused the feature was charged many TBT Bells).
> 
> I used "grandfather clause" because the current meaning refers to everything that resisted a rule change without needing to change while others have to follow it if made after.



Yeah but they should have done that a long time ago, I mean it was even on when I was most, or the least more active. It's just stupid how they change and don't allow it so late after people were pretty open on it. Not that I care to contact them cause I can easily earn back whatever by doing longer posts and maybe selling whatever junk I still might have lying around.

Also retracting that many bells was still wrong. Like they and users obviously knew about and if they knew it was on they should just have disable or just change back the username idk, no need to remove bells since the economy is still pretty **** here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Yeah but they should have done that a long time ago, I mean it was even on when I was most, or the least more active. It's just stupid how they change and don't allow it so late after people were pretty open on it. Not that I care to contact them cause I can easily earn back whatever by doing longer posts and maybe selling whatever junk I still might have lying around.
> 
> Also retracting that many bells was still wrong. Like they and users obviously knew about and if they knew it was on they should just have disable or just change back the username idk, no need to remove bells since the economy is still pretty **** here.



You know, I used to defend the staff all the time when other users criticize them, but they have made enough bad decisions to where I can't even do so anymore. Just recently, you can't complain about other threads on the What's Bothering You thread anymore or quote users for doing so. And it wasn't written in the OP. I wouldn't say it's too strict, but that's injustice. If a rule is not explicitly stated in the OP of a thread, a stickied thread of a forum, the forum announcements, or in the site rules, then it shouldn't even be a rule. And if you can get in trouble for it, then it's injustice. I'm not specifically targeting this site, but it should apply everywhere. This is why I started hating TV.com 9 years ago.

And yes, taking away bells was pretty strict in a time when fewer TBT Bells were in circulation, when stuff like Welcome bells and poll creation bells no longer exist due to abuse, and when the site is not as busy at it used to be. But I understand their point on this. However, to punish people after a rule change that didn't take effect until after is unjust.


----------



## Alienfish

Well since they knew about the glitch and let people do it pretty open and then suddenly deciding it was "wrong", that I don't like. Should have done it on the spot and not messing with it later so that I cannot defend. I understand they don't want us to abuse it but yeah since it costs a lot and you don't get much tbt/btb aside from selling maybe art and/or valuable so I don't get why they had to make such a fuss later on to be honest.

As I said I can easily get it back but it's really bad they "take" ages to find those things out. Same with some bans for word censoring and that kind of things they apply like, 3 days after they do it? Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't know when they will release the hybrid collectibles, but E3 is around the corner. Maybe they should release a new TBT direct by then like they did in the past three Junes.

I would also like to know why they refuse to reintroduce weird dolls. Even collectibles like Pokeballs, party poppers, and pinwheels (which are highly unlikey to return) would have a second chance, but weird dolls will never have a second chance.


----------



## Vizionari

Speaking of collectibles, since summer's right around the corner the TBT fair will probably be back soon. I hope glow wands return, they're really beautiful.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Speaking of collectibles, since summer's right around the corner the TBT fair will probably be back soon. I hope glow wands return, they're really beautiful.



We might get new ones this year rather than the glow wands. Or maybe, we could get the balloons. This is what Javocado is looking for - a red balloon.


----------



## Flare

I want the Glow Wands to return... with an added Blue Glow Wand! 
Would anyone else desire this too?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flare said:


> I want the Glow Wands to return... with an added Blue Glow Wand!
> Would anyone else desire this too?



You know, even I want to see the return of glow wands, or at least new items based on AC items.

By the way, this is my 666th post on this thread. You should also look back at the older pages of this thread and see who claimed Post #666.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't know when they will release the hybrid collectibles, but E3 is around the corner. Maybe they should release a new TBT direct by then like they did in the past three Junes.
> 
> I would also like to know why they refuse to reintroduce weird dolls. Even collectibles like Pokeballs, party poppers, and pinwheels (which are highly unlikey to return) would have a second chance, but weird dolls will never have a second chance.



Probably because they want to keep them "edgy old collectble that only like 5 users have" or stuff. And yeah idk, they could do for Halloween at least? 

If fair returns, change people hosting and make the rules and regulations clearer and.. well some events were really meh. Like yeah obviously you get staff favorite if you are a Photoshop pro lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Loses all hope of there ever being new collectibles*


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Loses all hope of there ever being new collectibles*



Meh couldn't care too much, but yeah I wouldn't mind a restock or maybe some flower re-run or stuff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't know why the staff isn't caring about us. What's the holdup from releasing hybrid flower collectibles?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I have no idea, but it's driving me insane.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't know why the staff isn't caring about us. What's the holdup from releasing hybrid flower collectibles?



The normal excuse is that they're too busy doing other things. What could they possible be doing? I mean, it took them, what, like 2 months almost to take the "egg" thing off of the site. Maybe they're planning something _really big_, but I highly doubt that.

I would DIE to have a blue rose and blue pansy collectible on here. I'm hoping that maybe they'll be available for the summer or something.


----------



## Jacob

Collectibles are a privilege not a right, the mods don't owe us any new collectibles


----------



## Ichiban

They'll probably do a restock when a new ac game comes out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jacob said:


> Collectibles are a privilege not a right, the mods don't owe us any new collectibles



Says the guy who has pretty much every collectible.  LMAO


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob said:


> Collectibles are a privilege not a right, the mods don't owe us any new collectibles



I may have asked the question about what's taking them a while, but I contradicted myself and upvoted your post.

I would still want my pink, purple, orange, and black tulip collectibles. My inventory is strictly tulips, apples, and birthstones.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> They'll probably do a restock when a new ac game comes out



I don't think the next entry to the main series will come out until 2021, when October 1st will be on a Friday and Thanksgivings will be on the 25th of November like in 1999.


----------



## Jacob

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Says the guy who has pretty much every collectible.  LMAO



Doesn't make my post any less true


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may have asked the question about what's taking them a while, but I contradicted myself and upvoted your post.
> 
> I would still want my pink, purple, orange, and black tulip collectibles. My inventory is strictly tulips, apples, and birthstones.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the next entry to the main series will come out until 2021, when October 1st will be on a Friday and Thanksgivings will be on the 25th of November like in 1999.



If your inventory has tulips, apples, and birthstones, then where the heck are the tulips and birthstones?? xDDDD

Also, that's a pretty obscure pattern to follow when releasing new games. I doubt they're gonna wait 8 years to release a new AC game. The trend seems to be that they usually release a new AC game about ever 3-5 years. It's already been almost 4 years since New Leaf was released, so I would expect them to announce another soon, likely within the next year.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jacob said:


> Doesn't make my post any less true



My post is just as true as yours.  You're not too worried about new collectibles or restocks because you have most of the collectibles anyway.


----------



## Chicha

I do think the Fair will be coming back this year. Maybe earlier than last year which I wanna say was last August/September iirc. I'm hoping the glow wands return this year, they're too pretty to be going around once, especially the Crescent glow wand. I wanna have another chance for it.


----------



## King Dorado

the admins strongly suggested last year that the glow wands and night fair theme were likely a one-time occasion, so my bet would be something more traditional to the forum at next Fair, like the return of balloons and pinwheels....  which would be pretty great actually, given that almost none of today's active members have pinwheels and few have balloons...

 last year there were tons of new collectibles released.  six new common flower varieties in three colors each = 18 new flowers.
plus the spring shamrocks, mothers day carnations, fathers day carnations, and autumn mushrooms.
plus  4 character collectibles.
that's 26 new collectibles in one year, and that's not even counting the new Easter, Fair, Halloween, and Christmas collectibles.  So I'd say 2016 was an alltime banner year for the release of new collectibles, and it should be expected that there would be a dropoff this year.

plus the staff are getting long in the tooth, it won't be long now til they'll be growing up, getting married, having kids, and won't have any time at all for running a video game website!!


----------



## Alienfish

^time for new staff then  wonder which ones that would be though, as long as they are not so ban and warning happy i guess.

well they could at least do restock with the old ones?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I noticed that selling collectibles is quite similar to the old tier system of villagers in ACNL. When some collectibles are not popular, nobody would want to buy them. But if you're giving them out for free with no challenge set up, they will ask for it. That's what happened to some of my collectibles like the roses and spellectables. I tried selling them, no customer. I tried giving them away, they went away quickly.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I noticed that selling collectibles is quite similar to the old tier system of villagers in ACNL. When some collectibles are not popular, nobody would want to buy them. But if you're giving them out for free with no challenge set up, they will ask for it. That's what happened to some of my collectibles like the roses and spellectables. I tried selling them, no customer. I tried giving them away, they went away quickly.



Well, people always want free things so yeah, of course they will nab what they can without wasting. But yeah fun though and indeed unless a collectible is in the hype and/or popular people won't buy it unless they are collectors/want it for their lineup etc.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

No.  No no no no no.  I will not tolerate another month with nothing but the birthstone in the shop.  What's going on, staff?  Are new collectibles merely a myth?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No.  No no no no no.  I will not tolerate another month with nothing but the birthstone in the shop.  What's going on, staff?  Are new collectibles merely a myth?



I am happy with the collectibles I got, but I speak for all. What's really bothering me is how the staff had really little intervention with us guys this whole time. Were they really working on some project that they aren't telling us about? I would like some answers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hate to make a double post, but I realized that if we had a TBT Fair this year, it would be the first TBT Fair since the following events:

- Release of the Welcome amiibo update
- Release of Pokemon Sun and Moon
- Launch of the Nintendo Switch
- Release of Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
- New president of the United States takes office (even if we don't like him)
- Star Wars 40th Anniversary
- iPhone 10th Anniversary

The last three events may be irrelevant to this site and its events, but I just wanted to add more detail to foreshadow what the next TBT Fair may have.


----------



## Alienfish

Lol yeah they should make a dump trump collectible 

Would be cool if they some 10th anniversary events for all of those though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Still waiting on those new collectibles...


----------



## Twix

me too


----------



## lettheworldknow

OT but what's the meaning of collectibles?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

lettheworldknow said:


> OT but what's the meaning of collectibles?



It's to decorate your sidebar, make it a little cool as you browse this site.


----------



## lettheworldknow

Alolan_Apples said:


> It's to decorate your sidebar, make it a little cool as you browse this site.



Got it, thanks!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

lettheworldknow said:


> OT but what's the meaning of collectibles?



I agree with what Apple said. They're just neat lil things that you can customize to show off to people. 

Take a look at mine for instance. Lotta SM stuff goin on there. Also a pear and a pansy, and my "trans turkey" cause I love them lol


----------



## King Dorado

did anyone keep track of what was offered in the restocks from a few hours ago??

i'm guessing it was choco cakes, fruits, and the light blue/cyan/pink houses???

anybody know how many of each??

(no restocks for a year and i miss it when it finally happens, heh)


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> did anyone keep track of what was offered in the restocks from a few hours ago??
> 
> i'm guessing it was choco cakes, fruits, and the light blue/cyan/pink houses???
> 
> anybody know how many of each??
> 
> (no restocks for a year and i miss it when it finally happens, heh)



Same I looked at the timestamp on Jer's post and it was way too late to me. Oh well, loving the new Leif collectible, now to find more red flowers hmhm


----------



## Alienfish

Guess I could try the other restock times whenever they will be but yeah, hoping for some luck :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Whoa, what?  There were restocks?!


----------



## Bcat

Sheila said:


> Guess I could try the other restock times whenever they will be but yeah, hoping for some luck :3



There's more restock times??? I missed this first one but maybe I could try for others.


----------



## hestu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Whoa, what?  There were restocks?!



Yep, they restocked cyan, pink, and teal houses, peaches, cherries, and I think I saw somebody with a new choco cake. Not sure about apples. At least they're stocking more collectibles this week!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Please restock some purple mailboxes. You know you want to.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

I managed to snag a cherry in the shop last night


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> I managed to snag a cherry in the shop last night



I would've bought a cherry if I wasn't broke at the time. Things sell out so fast!


----------



## King Dorado

_:::sigh::_: looks like in the last hour i missed 2 apples, and 3 mori restocked. 

a hammer also restocked.


----------



## Flare

King Dorado said:


> _:::sigh::_: looks like in the last hour i missed 2 apples, and 3 mori restocked.
> 
> a hammer also restocked.


There were also 10 Light Blue Houses. 
I was gonna buy one but they they were somehow sold out rather quickly...


----------



## Aquari

I missed 3 mori, what is my life ;-;


----------



## King Dorado

Uttumori said:


> I missed 3 mori, what is my life ;-;



the mori are the only restock items im after  aha there's a big difference btw 49 bells and 4900 bells  *o*
eh wasted too much time stalking today...


----------



## Aquari

King Dorado said:


> the mori are the only restock items im after  aha there's a big difference btw 49 bells and 4900 bells  *o*
> eh wasted too much time stalking today...



Welp, time to never eat or sleep again until i manage to nab one!


----------



## Vizionari

lmao I keep missing all the restocks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uttumori said:


> Welp, time to never eat or sleep again until i manage to nab one!



i'm rooting for you!!!!


----------



## Xerolin

i always miss restocks
wait no i got 4 cherries *anyone wanna buy em lmao*


----------



## Bcat

DAGNABBITT I MISSED IT AGAIN. Is there any way to tell there's been a re stock or do you just have to periodically check?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bcat said:


> DAGNABBITT I MISSED IT AGAIN. Is there any way to tell there's been a re stock or do you just have to periodically check?



They sometimes have a timer that tells when a restock is going to happen, but that's only during the events. They don't for stuff like this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nope.  You've gotta refresh the damn shop over and over again.  I hate the immense competition.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nope.  You've gotta refresh the damn shop over and over again.  I hate the immense competition.



But the experience is refreshing, right?


----------



## Bcat

Well that sucks. Thanks for telling me though guys


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nope.  You've gotta refresh the damn shop over and over again.  I hate the immense competition.



thats the best part tbh


----------



## Xerolin

all them collectihoes just get it right away


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> all them collectihoes just get it right away



THIS.  It's not fun when only like 5 are restocked at a time.


----------



## Aquari

But man is it so rewarding when you finally nab one


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember back in the days when I was a new member, collectibles were high in demand. Other members on the community created this character named "Sheniqua", which represented the shortage of collectibles. When there weren't many collectibles in stock, even when the staff have been restocking a lot, the other useds were saying that Sheniqua was hoarding the collectibles.

Just in case if you're wondering, Sheniqua isn't a real member on this site. Just something that the other members made up as a response to collectible shortages.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Try to tell me with complete honesty that you didn't feel like dying inside when you missed the Mori restock.  Just try.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remember back in the days when I was a new member, collectibles were high in demand. Other members on the community created this character named "Sheniqua", which represented the shortage of collectibles. When there weren't many collectibles in stock, even when the staff have been restocking a lot, the other useds were saying that Sheniqua was hoarding the collectibles.
> 
> Just in case if you're wondering, Sheniqua isn't a real member on this site. Just something that the other members made up as a response to collectible shortages.



Gosh darn it sheniqua save some for the rest of us


----------



## Aquari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Try to tell me with complete honesty that you didn't feel like dying inside when you missed the Mori restock.  Just try.



But of course!, but i'll be ready for when it restocks again!


----------



## Xerolin

more hammers and houses pls xoxo


----------



## Bcat

Uttumori said:


> But of course!, but i'll be ready for when it restocks again!



when do they typically do it though? I need to strategize.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

*chants for a restock*

By the time I logged on today, everything was sold out except for the characters and the cherries.


----------



## Chicha

Did staff say which collectibles are being restocked? I'm wondering if the yellow house will be restocked.


----------



## Bcat

Chicha said:


> Did staff say which collectibles are being restocked? I'm wondering if the yellow house will be restocked.



the only one I think they confirmed was the chocolate cake in the bulletin. Apparently the teal and pink houses as well as the moris were restocked. But as for the yellow house i don't know


----------



## Chicha

Bcat said:


> the only one I think they confirmed was the chocolate cake in the bulletin. Apparently the teal and pink houses as well as the moris were restocked. But as for the yellow house i don't know



Ah okay, cool. Thanks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I weep not just for myself, but the other members who got themselves sucked into this restock hell.  Uttumori deserves more Moris, and Chicha deserves more yellow houses for her yellow collection.  They have to fight for the collectibles they deserve because people are greedy and the staff enjoy our pain.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

They should also restock pokeballs, the weird dolls, and the Avatar Height Extension add-on. But make it quick like the Millennium Falcon in hyperspace.


----------



## Aquari

Bcat said:


> when do they typically do it though? I need to strategize.



every second of everyday, the key is to have a tab open for shop refreshing and one for posting


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I weep not just for myself, but the other members who got themselves sucked into this restock hell.  Uttumori deserves more Moris, and Chicha deserves more yellow houses for her yellow collection.  They have to fight for the collectibles they deserve because people are greedy and the staff enjoy our pain.



Do you want to know pain??? I paid 550 tbt for a chocolate cake _yesterday_. THAT MY DEAR IS PAIN


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> They should also restock pokeballs, the weird dolls, and the Avatar Height Extension add-on. But make it quick like the Millennium Falcon in hyperspace.



They should make a perfect apples collectible but only stock 5, so you can feel the pain of not getting a collectible after refreshing for hours.


----------



## Bcat

Uttumori said:


> every second of everyday, the key is to have a tab open for shop refreshing and one for posting



but i mean is there like a minimum amount of time before a new one after they just did one?


----------



## Aquari

Bcat said:


> Do you want to know pain??? I paid 550 tbt for a chocolate cake _yesterday_. THAT MY DEAR IS PAIN



real pain is staying up till 4am refreshing shop then taking 5 mins to get an avi and finding out you missed a restock while doing so


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I weep not just for myself, but the other members who got themselves sucked into this restock hell.  Uttumori deserves more Moris, and Chicha deserves more yellow houses for her yellow collection.  They have to fight for the collectibles they deserve because people are greedy and the staff enjoy our pain.



Thanks dear, which ones are you looking for btw? I can try to nab one for ya.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Do you want to know pain??? I paid 550 tbt for a chocolate cake _yesterday_. THAT MY DEAR IS PAIN



Oh wow.  Well, I mean, they only restocked one Chocolate Cake.  That's a lot of TBT, though.  I got mine for 250 TBT from Ghostelle because she was selling her collectibles at half the guide price. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chicha said:


> Thanks dear, which ones are you looking for btw? I can try to nab one for ya.



Aww, you're so sweet!  My priorities are the blue house and the teal house. <3


----------



## Bcat

Uttumori said:


> real pain is staying up till 4am refreshing shop then taking 5 mins to get an avi and finding out you missed a restock while doing so






We all suffer together


----------



## Xerolin

waahh it sucks that for almost all collectibles if you want it you have to buy at a huge inflated price ;;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I heard that every time when it's 4:20 AM or 4:20 PM on EST or PST, the staff will restock a weed collectible (like what you can pull out in Animal Crossing). But they only restock one at a time, and it happens on Sundays only.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aww, you're so sweet!  My priorities are the blue house and the teal house. <3



Consider it done.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> Consider it done.



*Gasp* thank you so much!  How much to I owe you?!


----------



## Bcat

Behold our anthem:


----------



## Pinkbell

I want a peach and a pink house almost bed time for me so doubt ! Oh well next time!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Pinkbell said:


> I want a peach and a pink house almost bed time for me so doubt ! Oh well next time!



I'll buy you a Peach and/or a pink house if I happen to see some and grab them in time. <3


----------



## King Dorado

Chicha said:


> Consider it done.



hey now, you can't just spoil the noobs that way, they must learn patience through suffering like everyone else!!!


----------



## Pinkbell

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll buy you a Peach and/or a pink house if I happen to see some and grab them in time. <3



Thanks so much hun, I wish I could stay up qq </3


----------



## Aquari

but hey since theres a charity now, one of you should get  me a mori


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Today we mourn the hours we've spent refreshing the shop page.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Uttumori said:


> but hey since theres a charity now, one of you should get  me a mori



could someone get me a dark blue house

tbh I won't ever get a NO collectible, but I might as well finish the rest of my set if possible


----------



## Xerolin

someone get me a damn ANYTHING thats good


----------



## Flare

My crystal ball is telling me a restock will occur in 5 minutes bringing more Leif collecibles.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Flare said:


> My crystal ball is telling me a restock will occur in 5 minutes bringing more Leif collecibles.



We don't need Leifs, we need houses!!


----------



## Aquari

Lucanosa said:


> could someone get me a dark blue house
> 
> tbh I won't ever get a NO collectible, but I might as well finish the rest of my set if possible



trade me that yummy lookin mori in your sidebar for it and you got yourself a deal


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Gasp* thank you so much!  How much to I owe you?!



It's free, dear. Enjoy! 



King Dorado said:


> hey now, you can't just spoil the noobs that way, they must learn patience through suffering like everyone else!!!



Aw, but gifting can be fun. XD


----------



## Flare

Xerolin said:


> someone get me a damn ANYTHING thats good


Would you accept a shiny new Pear?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Uttumori said:


> trade me that yummy lookin mori in your sidebar for it and you got yourself a deal



but I thought you got a light blue house not a dark blue one?

_squint_


----------



## Xerolin

Flare said:


> Would you accept a shiny new Pear?



ima pass on that sweatpee


----------



## King Dorado

Bcat said:


> DAGNABBITT I MISSED IT AGAIN. Is there any way to tell there's been a re stock or do you just have to periodically check?



usually they are done around same time a Belltree Direct goes up, but that's the trick- being around when it goes up! 

sometimes they'll announce subsequent times when more will take place, but those are usually clusterjobs where the site turns incredibly laggy and there's no telling if you'll get anything or not as everybody is hitting shop at same time.

other times they just quietly restock here and there, and there's no telling if you'll be around looking at the shop at the right time to get anything...

no matter how it's done, sometimes the Restocks blesses you, and sometimes the Restocks slaps you down...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nevermind because everyone is either salty or a collectihoe.


----------



## Xerolin

not me

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually wait can i have your dark blue house xoxo


----------



## King Dorado

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Ok, people, listen up.  The only way to get the collectibles we want is by banding together and buying what we can, when we can.  It's not logical to refresh the shop for hours on end.  Everyone post the restock collectible they want the most below.  We will try to get that collectible for you, as long as you try to get the collectible we want.  We will then gift them to each other.  Who's with me?*



not me, I'm a collectihoe


----------



## Xerolin

King Dorado said:


> not me, I'm a collectihoe



dont confess to it ffs


----------



## ZetaFunction

Xerolin said:


> not me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> actually wait can i have your dark blue house xoxo



o: I wanted her dark blue house though!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

King Dorado said:


> not me, I'm a collectihoe



Some collectihoe you are, missing every restock.  Smh lol.


----------



## Tensu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Ok, people, listen up.  The only way to get the collectibles we want is by banding together and buying what we can, when we can.  It's not logical to refresh the shop for hours on end.  Everyone post the restock collectible they want the most below.  We will try to get that collectible for you, as long as you try to get the collectible we want.  We will then gift them to each other.  Who's with me?*



If only this were so but no way lmao any of the house plz ty


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> o: I wanted her dark blue house though!!!



too bad sweatii >: ((


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> actually wait can i have your dark blue house xoxo



No because this is one of the restock collectibles I want.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

I want one house or another fruit. Ill be at shop refreshing


----------



## Aquari

im collectihoe too, i got a cyan haus and peach, selling them both for inflated price


----------



## Bcat

What i want the most is the chocolate cake, so that is priority to me. but if I have the chance to get anything else for somebody I'll certainly try.


----------



## Xerolin

Uttumori said:


> im collectihoe too, i got a cyan haus and peach, selling them both for inflated price



go away >: ((


----------



## ZetaFunction

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No because this is one of the restock collectibles I want.



wait so if you want a collectible but if others do then you get it and they go without?

:/// that's not very team-spirited is it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cool, ok.  I'll be looking out for a pink house and a peach for Pinkbell, Moris for Uttumori, yellow houses for Chicha, and a Chocolate Cake for Bcat.  Chicha is looking out for a teal house for me, bless her. <3


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> wait so if you want a collectible but if others do then you get it and they go without?
> 
> :/// that's not very team-spirited is it



smh spicy as always, Luca


----------



## Flare

If a House gets restocked while doing my Essay or in school I'll flood New Jersey with my tears.


----------



## Xerolin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Cool, ok.  I'll be looking out for a pink house and a peach for Pinkbell, Moris for Uttumori, yellow houses for Chicha, and a Chocolate Cake for Bcat.  Chicha is looking out for a real house for me, bless her. <3



could you try to get me a yellow house? Ill pay you back at shop price


----------



## Aquari

thanks fam, maybe i'll finally be able to go eat again for the second time today


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lucanosa said:


> wait so if you want a collectible but if others do then you get it and they go without?
> 
> :/// that's not very team-spirited is it



I'll make sure I only want the collectibles you want as well.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Xerolin said:


> could you try to get me a yellow house? Ill pay you back at shop price



she won't cus she's busy getting other people on her team collectibles.

#teamspicyhouse i'll be trying for houses for you, tensu, and me
we can split them if we get any


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Xerolin said:


> could you try to get me a yellow house? Ill pay you back at shop price



Sure, but if I only get one it's going to Chicha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> she won't cus she's busy getting other people on her team collectibles.
> 
> #teamspicyhouse i'll be trying for houses for you, tensu, and me
> we can split them if we get any



I don't have a "team".  Is being nice such a strange thing?


----------



## Bcat

I only have about 315 tbt, so if I can't get the cake I'll snatch anything else I can afford for you guys.


----------



## Chicha

Bcat said:


> I only have about 315 tbt, so if I can't get the cake I'll snatch anything else I can afford for you guys.



Are you only looking for a new choco cake?


----------



## King Dorado

somebody please grab me a weird doll and a pokeball if they restock while you're on, and i'll do the same...


----------



## Bcat

Chicha said:


> Are you only looking for a new choco cake?



yes.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

If anyone grabs me a house, a peach or an apple ill pay shop price


----------



## Tensu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Cool, ok.  I'll be looking out for a pink house and a peach for Pinkbell, Moris for Uttumori, yellow houses for Chicha, and a Chocolate Cake for Bcat.  Chicha is looking out for a teal house for me, bless her. <3



ree nice to see I'm included


----------



## Xerolin

collectibles make me depressed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tensu said:


> ree nice to see I'm included



You never told me what you wanted.


----------



## Chicha

Bcat said:


> yes.



Ah, okay, I only have older ones. Good luck! I'll keep a lookout.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Tensu said:


> ree nice to see I'm included



Same LOL that's why I said she has her own team apparently

I just love how tbt restocks/directs brings out the true character of people on here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> If anyone grabs me a house, a peach or an apple ill pay shop price



Any house?


----------



## Tensu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You never told me what you wanted.



lol I was just kidding around, but any of the houses would be nice ngl

I'd pay ofc I feel bad for taking things for free haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lucanosa said:


> Same LOL that's why I said she has her own team apparently
> 
> I just love how tbt restocks/directs brings out the true character of people on here



I tried to make a system where we look for other people's collectibles, but *someone* didn't like that idea...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tensu said:


> lol I was just kidding around, but any of the houses would be nice ngl
> 
> I'd pay ofc I feel bad for taking things for free haha



I'll look out for you.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Any house?


Yeah


----------



## King Dorado

okay get ready everyone, this is sure to trigger a restock!

_:::shouts loudly in direction of staff:::_
Gotta go out and grab a late dinner, hold down the fort everyone!
_:::loudly leaves house:::_

_:::quietly sneaks back and madly refreshes shop page:::_


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Should I get a Lobo or Mint?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> Yeah



Ok.  I'll keep a lookout.


----------



## ZetaFunction

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I tried to make a system where we look for other people's collectibles, but *someone* didn't like that idea...



Then why are you excluding me and intensu?  and even then true kindness would mean buying Xero one too just 'cause


----------



## Bcat

Chicha said:


> Ah, okay, I only have older ones. Good luck! I'll keep a lookout.



Oh, I don't want the new cake for myself. I only want it to giveaway lol
See, I bought a cake yesterday for the purpose of a giveaway and I only want to buy a new one so I can keep the one I bought yesterday.


----------



## Xerolin

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> Should I get a Lobo or Mint?



neither imo
i dont think they really look that nice no offense @staff
and the prices never go up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> Should I get a Lobo or Mint?



Lobo's new design looks terrible.


----------



## Bcat

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> Should I get a Lobo or Mint?



For yourself? I'd hold out for something that won't go out of stock


----------



## King Dorado

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> Should I get a Lobo or Mint?



you should buy my Lobo from me at less than the shop price-- just 150 tbt!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lucanosa said:


> Then why are you excluding me and intensu?  and even then true kindness would mean buying Xero one too just 'cause



Listen.  I'll try to get all of you a collectible but I'm pretty limited on TBT.  What's in my sidebar is all I have.  I promise I will buy as many restocked collectibles as I can and gift them accordingly.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Yeah that says it I'm not getting one


----------



## Chicha

Bcat said:


> Oh, I don't want the new cake for myself. I only want it to giveaway lol
> See, I bought a cake yesterday for the purpose of a giveaway and I only want to buy a new one so I can keep the one I bought yesterday.



Ah okay, nevermind then. XD


----------



## Xerolin

i mean really though imo its hard to even get one collectible so she cant get one for everyone


----------



## Bcat

Honestly, I say we should all try to get what is priority for ourselves first. Then we snag whatever else we can for other people.  That's what I'm doing at least.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

The Lobo, Mint, and Leif collectibles are just not selling in shop xD. Nobody wants them


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I can see your logic.  However, since I've already gotten one restock collectible I'm more focused on helping others.


----------



## Bcat

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> The Lobo, Mint, and Leif collectibles are just not selling in shop xD. Nobody wants them



That's because they're ugly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> The Lobo, Mint, and Leif collectibles are just not selling in shop xD. Nobody wants them



Lol.  People like Leif, though.


----------



## Chicha

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> The Lobo, Mint, and Leif collectibles are just not selling in shop xD. Nobody wants them



Yet. It's too early to sell them imo.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Bcat said:


> That's because they're ugly.



I can totally agree with you. I do sorta like the Leif


----------



## Bcat

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> I can totally agree with you. I do sorta like the Leif



Yeah Leif is pretty cute but I don't want him


----------



## King Dorado

i'm only selling Lobo because I've already got one and bought an extra by mistake

I think the characters look great, but most people have one already from November and i doubt anyone needs extras of them


----------



## Chicha

Flare said:


> There were also 10 Light Blue Houses.
> I was gonna buy one but they they were somehow sold out rather quickly...



Enjoy, dude!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Let me say this: I really do not like that Mint collectable. The colors are so off to me


----------



## Xerolin

ugh been refreshing all day ;; got nothing missed everything
Ill probably miss all of the other restocks *le sigh*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> Let me say this: I really do not like that Mint collectable. The colors are so off to me



It'd probably help if the buyer liked Mint as a villager.  I don't like her too much, but not enough to reject her collectible.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It'd probably help if the buyer liked Mint as a villager.  I don't like her too much, but not enough to reject her collectible.



I feel the same way, Mint used to be a dreamie but I'm not attached to her anymore. I could see the hers and Lobo's collectibles getting rarer later on when we have more villager collectibles.


----------



## Xerolin

Chicha said:


> Enjoy, dude!



you're too nice like dang


----------



## Chicha

Xerolin said:


> you're too nice like dang



I'm feeling awfully generous today.


----------



## Moonfish

I would really like a mori or an apple if anyone can grab one for me  I've missed all the restocks so far


----------



## Xerolin

Chicha said:


> I'm feeling awfully generous today.



aw thats nice
people are usually selfish with me : ((


----------



## Chicha

Xerolin said:


> aw thats nice
> people are usually selfish with me : ((



Which collectible are you after? I'll try to keep a lookout.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

I'm done reloading the shop. It gets soooooooo boring


----------



## hestu

YELLOW HOUSE!!!!!! :S

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need it :c


----------



## Xerolin

Chicha said:


> Which collectible are you after? I'll try to keep a lookout.



any of the houses would be really nice! Also lookin at peach or apple, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



hillaruhsaur said:


> YELLOW HOUSE!!!!!! :S
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need it :c



HILL YOU HAVE ENOUGH STUFF AAAAAHHHHH


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

hillaruhsaur said:


> YELLOW HOUSE!!!!!! :S
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need it :c


Oh I thought there was a restock. I never clicked on something faster


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Moonfish said:


> I would really like a mori or an apple if anyone can grab one for me  I've missed all the restocks so far



I'll look out for you!  If I only get one Mori it's going to Uttumori, though.


----------



## hestu

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> Oh I thought there was a restock. I never clicked on something faster



Lol sorry for the fake out 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> any of the houses would be really nice! Also lookin at peach or apple, thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> HILL YOU HAVE ENOUGH STUFF AAAAAHHHHH



NEVER


----------



## Chicha

Xerolin said:


> any of the houses would be really nice! Also lookin at peach or apple, thanks!



If I nab an extra, I'll try to gift one. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hillaruhsaur said:


> YELLOW HOUSE!!!!!! :S
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need it :c



I didn't see a yellow house? It's still at 48 sold. You scared me XD


----------



## hestu

Chicha said:


> If I nab an extra, I'll try to gift one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a yellow house? It's still at 48 sold. You scared me XD



Lol sorry chica, I just really want that yellow house


----------



## Moonfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll look out for you!  If I only get one Mori it's going to Uttumori, though.



Thanks, I appreciate it! I'm on my iPad and I feel like those on PC would be faster than me with a mouse.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

hillaruhsaur said:


> YELLOW HOUSE!!!!!! :S
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need it :c



Don't get our hopes up like that! XD


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

If anyone could get me any house, a peach, or an apple that would be amazing


----------



## Chicha

Moonfish said:


> I would really like a mori or an apple if anyone can grab one for me  I've missed all the restocks so far



There's amori for ya!


----------



## Moonfish

Chicha said:


> There's amori for ya!



Omg thank you Chicha! I love you TT_TT


----------



## Chicha

Moonfish said:


> Omg thank you Chicha! I love you TT_TT



Aw, you're welcome, dear! Enjoy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> There's amori for ya!



Chicha!  How have you managed to get all the restocks?!  You're such a precious gem. <3


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Chicha!  How have you managed to get all the restocks?!  You're such a precious gem. <3



I just got lucky with a few. I was going to do a giveaway but I think this method is better.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Chicha said:


> There's amori for ya!



How do you get those restocks? I have only ever hit one. A cherry last night


----------



## Xerolin

just been tryin to get something all day ;; keep missing


----------



## Chicha

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> How do you get those restocks? I have only ever hit one. A cherry last night



idk tbh, I got really lucky. My Internet usually sucks. XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> I just got lucky with a few. I was going to do a giveaway but I think this method is better.



It sure is!  I wish I had gotten a few so I could give them away to the people who deserve them most.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It sure is!  I wish I had gotten a few so I could give them away to the people who deserve them most.



Who knows? Let's hope another restock happens soon.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

I got the Cyan house but I missed out on Mori. Oh well...Guess I'll hunt for one(Mainly I just want a yellow house so I can end up using it to get me some shinies...I need to boost my living shinydex man)


----------



## Xerolin

was there another restock?


----------



## Chicha

Xerolin said:


> was there another restock?



I don't think so, I've been checking every so often and there hasn't been a difference in # sold yet.


----------



## Vizionari

I want to catch a dark blue or teal house but these restocks happen too quickly ^^'


----------



## Dim

Why are Mint and Lobo back in the shop?


----------



## hamster

i hope i get my hands on a peach but i'll probably miss it >_<


----------



## Alienfish

Got a cherry yesterday but yeah rip living in EU and catching restocks for me ;p 

Content with my current lineup though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Has there been a restock since I went to bed?


----------



## Aquari

I'm to afraid to go to sleep, I don't want to miss it


----------



## Moonfish

Nox said:


> Why are Mint and Lobo back in the shop?



To celebrate their updated icons?


----------



## Bcat

Well at least nothing happened while I went to bed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Well at least nothing happened while I went to bed



Yeah, I'm also relieved that no restocks happened while I was asleep.  There'd better be some today while I'm refreshing the shop, though.


----------



## Aquari

7am and i still havent slept yet, I'm gonna see if i can catch a few Z's now, if any of you can nab me a mori when they restock, i'll give you like 80tbt for your troubles, so yea that'd be great
doubt any of you can get one though since yall are noobs and the competition here is FIERCE to say the least.
but whatevs im dying over here so i dont have much choice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Uttumori said:


> 7am and i still havent slept yet, I'm gonna see if i can catch a few Z's now, if any of you can nab me a mori when they restock, i'll give you like 80tbt for your troubles, so yea that'd be great
> doubt any of you can get one though since yall are noobs and the competition here is FIERCE to say the least.
> but whatevs im dying over here so i dont have much choice.



Like I said yesterday, if I grab any Moris they're going to you.  Also, #WhoYouCallingNoobHypocrite


----------



## Chicha

Good luck to everyone trying to get their favorite collectibles. <3


----------



## allainah

if there's a restock while i'm out i'm going to screAM


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Same, but it'll probably be when I'm not paying attention because I don't have the patience to refresh the shop over and over and over.


----------



## allainah

is anyone else getting a "Uh oh! You're lost!" page when trying to go to the shop? :/


----------



## Chicha

allainah said:


> is anyone else getting a "Uh oh! You're lost!" page when trying to go to the shop? :/



I got that a hour and a half ago but still no restock yet.


----------



## allainah

Chicha said:


> I got that a hour and a half ago but still no restock yet.



yeah i got it earlier too but still am  good to know there wasn't a restock though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The site's messing up for me, too.  I had to switch to Internet Explorer because it kept giving me a 404 on Chrome.


----------



## Bcat

I'm not seeing any problems on either desktop or my phone's browser. 

Relieved that nothing happened while I ate dinner, now I'm scared to get in the shower because I know it'll happen then.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> I'm not seeing any problems on either desktop or my phone's browser.
> 
> Relieved that nothing happened while I ate dinner, now I'm scared to get in the shower because I know it'll happen then.



Like I said before, I'll grab any restock I can get my hands on, including a Chocolate Cake.  I hope the restock happens soon!


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Like I said before, I'll grab any restock I can get my hands on, including a Chocolate Cake.  I hope the restock happens soon!



You're too sweet! I know it's a long shot getting that cake though. I'll totally buy whatever I can get my hands on (including the teal house) too! Maybe once I get in I will trigger it. I'll take one for the team!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> You're too sweet! I know it's a long shot getting that cake though. I'll totally buy whatever I can get my hands on (including the teal house) too! Maybe once I get in I will trigger it. I'll take one for the team!



Aww, thank you!  The teal house is the only thing I want for myself.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aww, thank you!  The teal house is the only thing I want for myself.



It's yours if I can get to it. 

You know this whole thing would be 100% less terrible with a timer. (Bc I'm a fast clicker and I'm p sure I could get a bunch of stuff)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> It's yours if I can get to it.
> 
> You know this whole thing would be 100% less terrible with a timer. (Bc I'm a fast clicker and I'm p sure I could get a bunch of stuff)



Exactly!  I'm a very fast clicker as well.  It's just I don't get a chance because I don't know when exactly the restocks will be.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Restocks are very unpredictable. You may never know when it happens, especially since the admins (the ones that can restock) are on invisible mode right now.

I was doing research on this site, and I discovered that there was a staff position called "shop manager". It's a retired position.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Alolan_Apples said:


> Restocks are very unpredictable. You may never know when it happens, especially since the admins (the ones that can restock) are on invisible mode right now.
> 
> I was doing research on this site, and I discovered that there was a staff position called "shop manager". It's a retired position.



Thats cool


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If they do return the shop manager staff position, maybe I should take that staff position. I know about collectibles very well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> If they do return the shop manager staff position, maybe I should take that staff position. I know about collectibles very well.



How do we know you wouldn't just replace all the collectibles with Apples?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How do we know you wouldn't just replace all the collectibles with Apples?



That ain't gonna happen, even if I pull the strings to the shop. I would do small restocks of other collectibles just like Jubs and Oblivia did. I could also restock Pokeballs when a new Pokemon game comes out.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples for shop manager 2k17


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> That ain't gonna happen, even if I pull the strings to the shop. I would do small restocks of other collectibles just like Jubs and Oblivia did. I could also restock Pokeballs when a new Pokemon game comes out.



Hmm.  If you'll bring back the Pokeballs then I support your decision to take the job.  Lol.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Alolan_Apples said:


> That ain't gonna happen, even if I pull the strings to the shop. I would do small restocks of other collectibles just like Jubs and Oblivia did. I could also restock Pokeballs when a new Pokemon game comes out.



I call dibs on one of the pokeballs


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> I call dibs on one of the pokeballs



Master Balls are mine. You can have the Pokeballs, Great Balls, and Ultra Balls.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples said:


> Master Balls are mine. You can have the Pokeballs, Great Balls, and Ultra Balls.



so you will also give us different ball collectibles mr candidate??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bcat said:


> so you will also give us different ball collectibles mr candidate??



Yep. Even the Beast Ball collectible.

Can someone design that? I would like to see one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ok, I'll vote for you.  You've won me over.


----------



## Aquari

OK i have 8 mori now and im happy with my sidebar, i can finally eat, sleep and live normally now!


----------



## Xerolin

Uttumori said:


> OK i have 8 mori now and im happy with my sidebar, i can finally eat, sleep and live normally now!



yeah good luck with that sweatpee


----------



## Chicha

Uttumori said:


> OK i have 8 mori now and im happy with my sidebar, i can finally eat, sleep and live normally now!



It looks good!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Uttumori said:


> OK i have 8 mori now and im happy with my sidebar, i can finally eat, sleep and live normally now!



 thats a lot of weeb trees

Tfw collectibles take priority over irl
What the hell has this site become omg


----------



## Aquari

Chicha said:


> It looks good!



thank you <3, restocks is one hell of a drug i tell ya


----------



## Xerolin

Uttumori said:


> thank you <3, restocks is one hell of a drug i tell ya




 gee i wonder why
*edit: credit to tensu*


----------



## Tensu

Xerolin said:


> View attachment 201272 gee i wonder why



please don't plagiarize my words without credit :/


----------



## Bcat

Yeahhhhh I knew it would probably happen when I was asleep. Congratulations anyways Mori!


----------



## hamster

can someone let me know if the peach gets restocked? lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

hope the apples come back soon


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ashvenn said:


> hope the apples come back soon



They will. They are ready to take over this site, but what they like more is the TBT Fair. When it begins again, they will dominate the fairgrounds.


----------



## Xerolin

Tensu said:


> please don't plagiarize my words without credit :/



happy now uwu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Priority for me is a teal house and hopefully a yellow house for Chicha.  Then, if possible, an Apple.  I wish the pain would go away. :,)


----------



## Tensu

Xerolin said:


> happy now uwu



I'll let you off this time ://///


----------



## Vizionari

I keep missing the restock -3-


----------



## Bcat

Vizionari said:


> I keep missing the restock -3-



u and me both kid rip us


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> I keep missing the restock -3-



Don't worry, I miss restocks of big collectibles too. I admit being a scalper, but I rather own more TBT than a plethora of rare collectibles. And if I can't get any good ones in the restocks, I can always get some in the TBT Fair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Same.  R.I.P.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Don't worry, I miss restocks of big collectibles too. I admit being a scalper, but I rather own more TBT than a plethora of rare collectibles. And if I can't get any good ones in the restocks, I can always get some in the TBT Fair.



I initially wanted the yellow house because it was worth so much, but I've grown attached to it now

And yes, there is always an opportunity at the tbt fair to get rare collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It'd definitely make your lineup better.  Lol.


----------



## Pinkbell

Dear peach and pink house come to me.. come to me~


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It'd definitely make your lineup better.  Lol.



I know my lineup sucks lol

Thinking about selling some of them tbh


----------



## Vizionari

I think some cherries and pink houses were just restocked? The numbers are different than I remember but I could be wrong


----------



## Bcat

When was the restock last night? Around 12:30 est?


----------



## Moonfish

Bcat said:


> When was the restock last night? Around 12:30 est?



There wasn't a restock last night  the pink houses and cherries were at the same time as the toy hammer


----------



## Mink777

It would be so great if 2 Mori's were restocked right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alien. said:


> It would be so great if 2 Mori's were restocked right now.



They're gonna do it when no one is watching lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

No teal or yellow houses yet...


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No teal or yellow houses yet...



Sadly so. Save us, staff. ;o;


----------



## allainah

does anyone know how to check the dates of your collectibles if they weren't gifted?


----------



## Kevinnn

allainah said:


> does anyone know how to check the dates of your collectibles if they weren't gifted?



have the collectible you want to check displayed, then go choose my profile at the top of the page, and go to your shop tab along your profile, should be beside friends


----------



## allainah

Kevinnn said:


> have the collectible you want to check displayed, then go choose my profile at the top of the page, and go to your shop tab along your profile, should be beside friends



oooh okay I see it now. Thank you so much <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

was there another mori restock...? again...? lol i could of swore it was at 223 now it's 231

edit: I wonder if the few people that are snagging all of the restocks right when it comes are literally sitting at their computer poopin in a bucket having their mom bring them food


----------



## Alienfish

allainah said:


> oooh okay I see it now. Thank you so much <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> was there another mori restock...? again...? lol i could of swore it was at 223 now it's 231
> 
> edit: I wonder if the few people that are snagging all of the restocks right when it comes are literally sitting at their computer poopin in a bucket having their mom bring them food




I'd assume. I was lucky to get one cherry this week but then I was away for most of the time or asleep. Haven't seen to many good times for us in the EU unless they magically were when I was away. Oh well.


----------



## Twix

H O W D I D I M I S S T H E R E S T O C K S O M G


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MayorAydin said:


> H O W D I D I M I S S T H E R E S T O C K S O M G



I've missed every single one of them so far.  See that Apple and blue house in my sidebar?  Free gifts from my friends.  I desperately want a teal house. ;~;


----------



## Aquari

Maybe within the next hour


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hopefully...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What do I want next now that the restocks are over for 2017?

Ah yes, there's nothing more that I want than to get 5,000 more Bells (TBT Bells).


----------



## Vizionari

I guess I'll just wait for the next countdown restock since I think I do better on those xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm so freaking happy.  I was just sold a Mori for 200 TBT. <3


----------



## Twix

@ThatOneMarshalFangirl Congrats on the Mori! I'm still super jealous of your blue house too! Still can't believe I missed every single restock after begging and begging for months!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MayorAydin said:


> @ThatOneMarshalFangirl Congrats on the Mori! I'm still super jealous of your blue house too! Still can't believe I missed every single restock after begging and begging for months!



Same.  I missed every single one and was banned on the night of the last one.  I was quite surprised that Chicha would gift me something so rare and valuable as the blue house (5k+ TBT!), but I was extremely grateful for it.  Actually, I'm grateful to all my friends who helped me get collectibles I wanted even though I missed the restocks.


----------



## cas cas

lol I dont have any


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

You don't have any what?


----------



## Ameer

Anyone know the TBT to IGB ratio? Also, please like this post if you reply, I feel like I'm going to forget about this thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now it's 100 TBT every 20 million Bells.


----------



## Ameer

Alolan_Apples said:


> Now it's 100 TBT every 20 million Bells.



Thank you!


----------



## Aquari

Bones collectible please (the villager)


----------



## Alienfish

Uttumori said:


> Bones collectible please (the villager)



Nah bruh, Shep and I'm in


----------



## Aquari

Sheila said:


> Nah bruh, Shep and I'm in



Thats good too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yeah, if you could make a Marshal collectible that'd be great.


----------



## Xerolin

how bout no more villager collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

How about yes, make craploads more villager collectibles?


----------



## glow

villager collectibles are disgusting 

make more starry night background collectibles and fix the hideous flowers


----------



## Alienfish

glow said:


> villager collectibles are disgusting
> 
> make more starry night background collectibles and fix the hideous flowers



not disgusting but i'd prefer npc's instead man.

well fix the hybrid, is a bit too much up in the sky lel.. woulda been cool with plain cloud on those though.


----------



## Zane

I'm so pressed I missed a Chao egg AND a Kirby egg ??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> I'm so pressed I missed a Chao egg AND a Kirby egg ??



I'm sorry that you missed the egg hunt. I managed to grab a zen egg though. And the galaxy egg was the best one this year.

I hope they have an Eevee egg next year. I love Eevees.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I hope they have an Eevee egg next year. I love Eevees.



We noticed.  Lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm sorry that you missed the egg hunt. I managed to grab a zen egg though. And the galaxy egg was the best one this year.
> 
> I hope they have an Eevee egg next year. I love Eevees.


should do one eevee and one each for the eeveelutions, although that might be a lot unless they make the hunt bigger.


----------



## Zane

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm sorry that you missed the egg hunt. I managed to grab a zen egg though. And the galaxy egg was the best one this year.
> 
> I hope they have an Eevee egg next year. I love Eevees.



hey Apple, nice new username. You're right that galaxy egg is pretty sweet. But having played endless amounts of Sonic Adventure 2 as a kid the Chao egg just touches something in my heart? lol
if there was another pkmn egg I would want Jigglypuff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Not sure if there will be a TBT Fair this year. I know a lot has happened since the last fair (including the Welcome amiibo update, Pokemon Sun & Moon, the launch of the Nintendo Switch, and more), but I don't expect it to be annual like Christmas. But I hope there is.

But it could be cancelled because of how my apple empire took over the fairgrounds last year. Since the apples own the fairgrounds now, the staff may need time to look for another spot for the fairgrounds.


----------



## Oblivia

Fair is definitely cancelled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Fair is definitely cancelled.



Was it because the apples own the fairgrounds now? It must be my fault that the fair is cancelled if so.


----------



## Bcat

Oblivia said:


> Fair is definitely cancelled.



Awwww, that's _no fair_ 

Bah-dum-tsss


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bcat said:


> Awwww, that's _no fair_
> 
> Bah-dum-tsss



Fares are for tourists, Bcat. Consider it a free lesson in path savoir faire from Bell Tree Forum's coolest apple.


----------



## Vizionari

Oblivia said:


> Fair is definitely cancelled.



Gg guys


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Gg guys



It could be my fault. Ever since I got the other members to add apple tags to the last fair announcement thread, I think apples got drawn to the fairgrounds. Even after the staff cleaned up the fairgrounds, apples still own the area. They might need more time to locate the fairgrounds after the apples took the spot.


----------



## King Dorado

Oblivia said:


> Fair is definitely cancelled.



can we at least hold a wild rumpus??


----------



## Bcat

If the fair is canceled can we have a carnival instead? Then we can sing Patrick's carnival song from spongebob.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler: Spoiler






Spoiler: Are you sure?






Spoiler: Are you really sure?






Spoiler: Are you really, really sure?






Spoiler: Okay, you asked for it!



I hear the cancellation of the TBT Fair is a site-wide on-going joke. They always say that the fair (or other events) is cancelled, yet they actually keep their promises. Maybe they'll have a Halloween event, then say it's cancelled.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> It could be my fault. Ever since I got the other members to add apple tags to the last fair announcement thread, I think apples got drawn to the fairgrounds. Even after the staff cleaned up the fairgrounds, apples still own the area. They might need more time to locate the fairgrounds after the apples took the spot.



Smh you need to control those crazy apples of yours


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Smh you need to control those crazy apples of yours



Apples can do whatever they want.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Apples can do whatever they want.



Well ya better keep an eye on em cause I'm startin to think of like to have me an apple...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember last year, they gave us a two-week headstart about a TBT Fair coming. Maybe it's not happening this year. So how am I going to get collectibles to sell for thousands of TBT Bells if there isn't one this year?

Or maybe, it is happening this year, but not this summer. I wonder if they like doing it in the summer more or the winter more.


----------



## Vizionari

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remember last year, they gave us a two-week headstart about a TBT Fair coming. Maybe it's not happening this year. So how am I going to get collectibles to sell for thousands of TBT Bells if there isn't one this year?
> 
> Or maybe, it is happening this year, but not this summer. I wonder if they like doing it in the summer more or the winter more.



Wasn't the fair in August last year? I have to go back and check though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok yeah it was in early August ^^:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Wasn't the fair in August last year? I have to go back and check though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok yeah it was in early August ^^:



Yep, it was in August last year. Maybe it could be a fall-themed fair this year. August is after all when the fall hype begins, or at least September,


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

So...this will be my first Fair, if there is one.  I wanna win me some shiny new collectibles.


----------



## Flare

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So...this will be my first Fair, if there is one.  I wanna win me some shiny new collectibles.



I'm probably not gonna participate I'm terrible at drawing lmao. 
At least, that's what I saw on the TBT thread on what the events were on, maybe there's more but idk. 

Hope you win something good btw.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> I'm probably not gonna participate I'm terrible at drawing lmao.
> At least, that's what I saw on the TBT thread on what the events were on, maybe there's more but idk.
> 
> Hope you win something good btw.



It wasn't just art, right?  I thought there was a writing prize and then some random drawings as well.  If it's just art I'm in trouble because I can't draw for ****. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x

If there's a drawing contest at the fair I'm gonna be happy cause I love to draw!!

But I'm terrible compared to all the beautiful artists on here lmao :'D


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It wasn't just art, right?  I thought there was a writing prize and then some random drawings as well.  If it's just art I'm in trouble because I can't draw for ****. XD



Here's what I remember:

- Interior Design Contest (Last year, we had a villager creation and interior design contest)
- Avatar and Signature Contest
- Dream Town Contest
- Poetry Contest
- Art Drawing Contest

The events are different though. Unlike contests where you can submit only once, events are semi-weekly activities where you can get a staff favorite or get the correct answer on their distorted images or candy-filled bottles.


----------



## Vizionari

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here's what I remember:
> 
> - Interior Design Contest (Last year, we had a villager creation and interior design contest)
> - Avatar and Signature Contest
> - Dream Town Contest
> - Poetry Contest
> - Art Drawing Contest
> 
> The events are different though. Unlike contests where you can submit only once, events are semi-weekly activities where you can get a staff favorite or get the correct answer on their distorted images or candy-filled bottles.



Always remember the dreaded Hall of Mirrors...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Always remember the dreaded Hall of Mirrors...



Yep, that was a well-dreaded event. The puzzles are even trickier than the clues in the Egg Hunt. I also remember when we're not to share our answers publicly.


----------



## Zane

I almost got all the mirrors last fair (not counting those bonus mirrors I didn't even try those lolol) but the final one ruined me :{ I looked at it for sooo long my eyeballs ache from the memory. I didn't even need the tickets I just wanted to be able to say I got all the mirrors RIP my life


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> I almost got all the mirrors last fair (not counting those bonus mirrors I didn't even try those lolol) but the final one ruined me :{ I looked at it for sooo long my eyeballs ache from the memory. I didn't even need the tickets I just wanted to be able to say I got all the mirrors RIP my life



That freaking DK:TF one was the worst, like how the hell did they get that to resemble him (unless you count the very vague "tie" they left) but.. yeah gg lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would be very disappointed if there was no TBT Fair this year.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples said:


> I would be very disappointed if there was no TBT Fair this year.



I've only been active for 1 fair and it was in winter. Maybe they're saving it for fall or Christmas?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bcat said:


> I've only been active for 1 fair and it was in winter. Maybe they're saving it for fall or Christmas?



They could have a fall-themed fair, which means it would be put off till later. But we'll be in school by then. At least the fall semester in school doesn't start for me until the 28th.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples said:


> They could have a fall-themed fair, which means it would be put off till later. But we'll be in school by then. At least the fall semester in school doesn't start for me until the 28th.



"we'll" be in school. lol son, I already am.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> "we'll" be in school. lol son, I already am.



What?!  You can't be serious, girl.  I go back the 29th.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What?!  You can't be serious, girl.  I go back the 29th.



I bet it's your senior year in high school. When you're out, will you be glad that it's over?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I bet it's your senior year in high school. When you're out, will you be glad that it's over?



I don't know, to be honest.  College sounds a lot worse than high school.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don't know, to be honest.  College sounds a lot worse than high school.



You know, I may have found their essays overwhelming, and some of the lessons in others to be very hard, but if I can remember, college is better than high school. You actually spend less time in class than in high school, go less frequently, and have shorter semesters than in high school. But they do move pretty fast, unfortunately.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> You know, I may have found their essays overwhelming, and some of the lessons in others to be very hard, but if I can remember, college is better than high school. You actually spend less time in class than in high school, go less frequently, and have shorter semesters than in high school. But they do move pretty fast, unfortunately.



Hmm.  You may have a point there.  You have the experience, after all.


----------



## Vizionari

Sheila said:


> That freaking DK:TF one was the worst, like how the hell did they get that to resemble him (unless you count the very vague "tie" they left) but.. yeah gg lol



I only got the mirror because I kept seeing a banana in the silhouette lmao


----------



## King Dorado

I heard that Oblivia picked the theme for this year's canceled Fair:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is that some early 1900's film we're following the theme of?


----------



## Zane

if Oblivia picked the theme it'd be like this 





except without the laziest animation on earth LOOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> if Oblivia picked the theme it'd be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except without the laziest animation on earth LOOL



I remember making a Ferris Wheel and Coaster signature. I was proud at myself for that, but it ultimately didn't get nominated. Anyway, I'm not good at those art thingies, so I wouldn't expect to win an art contest. But I can win a design contest. I just haven't done so yet.


----------



## Oblivia

King Dorado said:


> I heard that Oblivia picked the theme for this year's canceled Fair:



You better go just a _liiiiittle_ darker... 



Zane said:


> if Oblivia picked the theme it'd be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except without the laziest animation on earth LOOL



DID YOU SERIOUSLY MAKE THIS BECAUSE I LOVE IT AND NOW I FEEL ODDLY SPECIAL FOR SOME REASON.


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> I only got the mirror because I kept seeing a banana in the silhouette lmao



Well could have been.. whatever character imo.. I only thought of some Koopa from mario kart games.. but then I hardly played DK aside from some rubbish GBA game lel


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> You better go just a _liiiiittle_ darker...



Like The Shining (1980) dark, or worse than that?


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Like The Shining (1980) dark, or worse than that?



More like _Blood of the Beasts_ or _Eyes Without a Face_


----------



## Zane

Oblivia said:


> DID YOU SERIOUSLY MAKE THIS BECAUSE I LOVE IT AND NOW I FEEL ODDLY SPECIAL FOR SOME REASON.



(*/ω＼)  well now i feel special too so we're even lool


----------



## King Dorado

Oblivia said:


> You better go just a _liiiiittle_ darker...




TBT FAIR 2017
_The Curse of the Blood-Red Balloon_​


----------



## Aquari

When will the hybrid flower poll battle happen again?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Uttumori said:


> When will the hybrid flower poll battle happen again?



When apples fly.

I'm guessing that I have to wait for apples to fly if I want another fair. Unlike pigs, apples can fly.


----------



## King Dorado

my friend heard that the new collectibles for the TBT Fair 2017 will include ACNL-themed prizes from the midway games, including:

--goldfish in a bowl

--basketball

--stuffed bear


----------



## Oblivia

King Dorado said:


> my friend heard that the new collectibles for the TBT Fair 2017 will include ACNL-themed prizes from the midway games, including:
> 
> --goldfish in a bowl
> 
> --basketball
> 
> --stuffed bear



Your friend smells.


----------



## Justin

King Dorado said:


> my friend heard that the new collectibles for the TBT Fair 2017 will include ACNL-themed prizes from the midway games, including:
> 
> --goldfish in a bowl
> 
> --basketball
> 
> --stuffed bear



Stop reading the staff boards


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> Stop reading the staff boards



I can't help it, Thunder keeps forgetting to close the door to the secret entrance...


----------



## Bcat

*sits down* *pulls out briefcase* so what kind of collectibles do we all predict eh?


----------



## King Dorado

aw yeaya


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bcat said:


> *sits down* *pulls out briefcase* so what kind of collectibles do we all predict eh?



A power star collectible, a 1-Up mushroom collectible, a ? block collectible, and more I think.


----------



## hestu

Bcat said:


> *sits down* *pulls out briefcase* so what kind of collectibles do we all predict eh?



Gotta keep hoping for that red balloon and orange feather!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> *sits down* *pulls out briefcase* so what kind of collectibles do we all predict eh?



Those damn glow wands had better come back or so help me... *slams fist on the table*


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Those damn glow wands had better come back or so help me... *slams fist on the table*



Same, I'd love to try again for the animated wand ;o; although I get a feeling they won't return this year..


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I doubt they're gonna pull those again. Maybe the feather and "cloud background" fair ones.

Would be cool with some game/ninty themed ones

chrom and robin FE ones pls


----------



## Zane

the real collectibles are the friends we make along the way
/shot


----------



## Coach

I'm hoping the only red balloon we get is the pixelated one from balloon fight, fitting with this years theme


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

a pixelated galaga ship collectible would be pretty cool o:
as long as there's at least one new collectible i'll be happy -w-


----------



## Vizionari

I hope I actually buy a blue feather this year to complete my feathers ^^;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't expect to win anymore, but here's my wishlist for the TBT Fair:

- Balloons make a comeback. I love apples and balloons.
- A sixth contest rather than just five main contests.
- To win first place in one of the contests. Last year, I got snubbed in one of them as the others I didn't even make enough potential or participate in them.
- To get a staff favorite or at least win an animated collectible.
- Laudine's Line Art to be an event again.

But if there's anything I'm after at the fair and would go for it, it would be the "expensive" collectible (like the star glow wand or red pinwheel). Therefore, I can make a profit to get back up to 10,000 TBT, perhaps have more TBT than posts.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't expect to win anymore, but here's my wishlist for the TBT Fair:
> 
> - Balloons make a comeback. I love apples and balloons.
> - A sixth contest rather than just five main contests.
> - To win first place in one of the contests. Last year, I got snubbed in one of them as the others I didn't even make enough potential or participate in them.
> - To get a staff favorite or at least win an animated collectible.
> - Laudine's Line Art to be an event again.
> 
> But if there's anything I'm after at the fair and would go for it, it would be the "expensive" collectible (like the star glow wand or red pinwheel). Therefore, I can make a profit to get back up to 10,000 TBT, perhaps have more TBT than posts.



Boi why you always thinking people are gonna spend thousands of TBT on collectibles?  Most can't afford even a 2k collectible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Boi why you always thinking people are gonna spend thousands of TBT on collectibles?  Most can't afford even a 2k collectible.



Why do you think that I'm always thinking that people are going to spend lots? I don't always think that. I just want to get up to 10,000 TBT.

Just even two or three cheaper fair collectibles should get me back there based on what I have now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

You said in your post you'd like to have more TBT than posts.  That's quite a bit more than 10,000.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You said in your post you'd like to have more TBT than posts.  That's quite a bit more than 10,000.



That may be true, but that would be more of a secondary goal. And even if most couldn't afford collectibles at 2,000 TBT or more, I'm sure there will always be some that would buy collectibles at that price.


----------



## Bcat

I hope the glow wands are back, but I doubt it. I feel like those will be a 2016 exclusive. I want a purple or pink feather though!


----------



## King Dorado

Bcat said:


> I hope the glow wands are back, but I doubt it. I feel like those will be a 2016 exclusive. I want a purple or pink feather though!



i wonder if the dark feather will return, or if that was also a 2016 exclusive...

i hope red pinwheel returns tho.  i wouldnt be surprised to see some new balloon colors either...


----------



## Bcat

King Dorado said:


> i wonder if the dark feather will return, or if that was also a 2016 exclusive...
> 
> i hope red pinwheel returns tho.  i wouldnt be surprised to see some new balloon colors either...



pinwheels and balloons I feel will be back with possibly some new colors. Trouble is I don't want pinwheels or balloons D:


----------



## Vizionari

I want glow wands to come back, though more collectibles with the night sky background would be lovely.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dorado said:


> i wonder if the dark feather will return, or if that was also a 2016 exclusive...
> 
> i hope red pinwheel returns tho.  i wouldnt be surprised to see some new balloon colors either...



I think the Dark Feather is an exclusive to 2016.

I don't necessarily want the glow wands to come back. I'm ready for new collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> I want glow wands to come back, though more collectibles with the night sky background would be lovely.



Yeah man I really liked those backgrounds but yeah buying like a whole row of that unless you had a lot of tbt.. pfff lol


----------



## King Dorado

staff said during Fair last year that the glow wands were unlikely to return, so i wouldn't expect them back unless/until there's another Fair with a night theme.

pinwheels / balloons haven't been released since 2014, so they're due fir a return, it seems to me.  there are lots of members that would love and have been waiting for a pinwheel collectible, i know that much...


----------



## Cheremtasy

It'd be cool if the glow wands made a comeback since I wasn't around during last year's fair, and they just look absolutely beautiful haha.


----------



## Bcat

Do you think they'll do a normal shop restock during the fair? Is that something they do?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bcat said:


> Do you think they'll do a normal shop restock during the fair? Is that something they do?



They never did this before, at least to regular members. They only restock for contest winners.


----------



## King Dorado

Bcat said:


> Do you think they'll do a normal shop restock during the fair? Is that something they do?





Alolan_Apples said:


> They never did this before, at least to regular members. They only restock for contest winners.



I think BCat means of the rare fruit items and choco cakes-- I dont recall for those, but maybe it was mentioned in last year's Fair thread on the bulletin board archives.

the people who win the Fair popular vote contests and the gaming competitions get a special restock of the Fair shop items, and then if anything still remains from those the rest of the members get a crack at them.  but, i cant recall if the apples/peaches/choco cakes ever restocked for Fair...


----------



## Vizionari

Bcat said:


> Do you think they'll do a normal shop restock during the fair? Is that something they do?



I don't think so. I don't remember there being a regular restock throughout the fair.


----------



## King Dorado

Vizionari said:


> I don't think so. I don't remember there being a regular restock throughout the fair.



yeah i think youre right, coz i dont recall any restocks at all from last year's May Restockapalooza until this year's June restocks.  except, i believe a few choco cakes on the forum anniversary, but that was it...


----------



## Zane

I wouldn't mind if the dark feather made a reappearance, I miss mine sometimes
But if a previous fair collectible was gonna come back I'd rather see the pinwheel. ☆.☆ it's cute.


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> I wouldn't mind if the dark feather made a reappearance, I miss mine sometimes
> But if a previous fair collectible was gonna come back I'd rather see the pinwheel. ☆.☆ it's cute.



Oh yeah I'd love to have a red pinwheel as well c: Would look cool with my lineup too.. imo.

But yeah I have a feeling the collectibles will be more (retro) game oriented, but who knows ^^


----------



## Hyoon

Just wanted to share something random. 

Since I don't use tumblr anymore, I randomly logged on to find that someone has found my tumblr just to ask me for the party popper collectible since I was inactive for a long period of time so I guessed they assumed I would just gift them it. 

Yikes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hyoon said:


> Just wanted to share something random.
> 
> Since I don't use tumblr anymore, I randomly logged on to find that someone has found my tumblr just to ask me for the party popper collectible since I was inactive for a long period of time so I guessed they assumed I would just gift them it.
> 
> Yikes.



Damn.  Imagine going that far for a collectible.


----------



## TykiButterfree

They should bring back all the previous fair collectibles and say they are retro now.


----------



## toadsworthy

Lowkey nervous about what collectibles are going to be featured.... I don't want a 16-bit mario collectible to come out, that would not be ideal to me. I would like any type of green collectible so i can finally finish an all green line up


----------



## King Dorado

aw-rite we less than a week away, so i'll make my call now:

i think balloons and pinwheels return, but with new colors-- maybe red/yellow balloon, and blue/yellow pinwheel

i think feathers all return except for dark feather, replaced by "retro feather" which will be 80's neon-lime green, heh....


----------



## piske

King Dorado said:


> "retro feather" which will be 80's neon-lime green, heh....



UHH, this would be AMAZING.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

King Dorado said:


> aw-rite we less than a week away, so i'll make my call now:
> 
> i think balloons and pinwheels return, but with new colors-- maybe red/yellow balloon, and blue/yellow pinwheel
> 
> i think feathers all return except for dark feather, replaced by "retro feather" which will be 80's neon-lime green, heh....



Whoa.  I'd buy all of those.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Would you guys like a golden feather collectible? That would be cool.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Would you guys like a golden feather collectible? That would be cool.



YES.  But unfortunately I think it'd be an event prize  like the Crescent Moon Glow Wand or the Rainbow Feather.


----------



## Vizionari

King Dorado said:


> aw-rite we less than a week away, so i'll make my call now:
> 
> i think balloons and pinwheels return, but with new colors-- maybe red/yellow balloon, and blue/yellow pinwheel
> 
> i think feathers all return except for dark feather, replaced by "retro feather" which will be 80's neon-lime green, heh....


omg, neon-colored/glow-in-the-dark feathers...sign me up


----------



## Bcat

I can get behind neon feathers! Still really hoping I don't care for any of the new collectibles bc I'm broke


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> I can get behind neon feathers! Still really hoping I don't care for any of the new collectibles bc I'm broke



The Fair collectibles cost tickets, not TBT, don't they?


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Fair collectibles cost tickets, not TBT, don't they?



they do cost tickets not tbt. I just want to sell them for tbt.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Fair collectibles cost tickets, not TBT, don't they?



You're right. You need tickets to buy fair collectibles from the shop, but to sell them on the TBT Marketplace, they can only be traded for TBT Bells.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> You're right. You need tickets to buy fair collectibles from the shop, but to sell them on the TBT Marketplace, they can only be traded for TBT Bells.



Yeah I get that, I was just wondering why Bcat said she hopes she doesn't like the new collectibles because she's broke.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah I get that, I was just wondering why Bcat said she hopes she doesn't like the new collectibles because she's broke.



If you don't like the new collectibles, it means you would not want to own it. So the only reason to purchase these collectibles is to scalp them, sell them for more TBT Bells.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples said:


> If you don't like the new collectibles, it means you would not want to own it. So the only reason to purchase these collectibles is to scalp them, sell them for more TBT Bells.



well, _scalp_ sounds a bit harsh when you put it that way...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bcat said:


> well, _scalp_ sounds a bit harsh when you put it that way...



Somehow, I don't care what I say or how I say it, as long as it's not offensive.


----------



## Sholee

Thought the fair event was cancelled? seems like i missed a few events for tickets already. Which collectibles are most of you looking to get? I preferred last years collectibles but the Sweet Feather looks cute.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> Thought the fair event was cancelled? seems like i missed a few events for tickets already. Which collectibles are most of you looking to get? I preferred last years collectibles but the Sweet Feather looks cute.



Nope, it's still here. I can make thousands of TBT by selling the new collectibles. Or I can get Laudine's line art for 40 tickets. Either way, I can still buy collectibles enough to make over 3,000 TBT by selling. It depends on outcome.


----------



## Sholee

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nope, it's still here. I can make thousands of TBT by selling the new collectibles. Or I can get Laudine's line art for 40 tickets. Either way, I can still buy collectibles enough to make over 3,000 TBT by selling. It depends on outcome.



Are there even buyers out there anymore? The marketplace looks very empty nowadays and whoever wants a fair collectible is most likely participating.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> Are there even buyers out there anymore? The marketplace looks very empty nowadays and whoever wants a fair collectible is most likely participating.



The truth is, I always wanted more than 10,000 TBT. And now I would like more so I can do my wealth redistribution. A handful of active members with less than 2,000 to 5,000 TBT can get more for free if I can get this much. The more I have, the more users I can help.


----------



## Vizionari

The only collectible bought so far besides the patch are 2 sweet feathers ^^; gotta up my game


----------



## roseflower

Just bought a sweet feather, my new pet haha


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

When I have 23 tickets I'll get the fair patch (so it's first in the lineup on my sidebar) and the glam feather  17 tickets as i write this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

How are you all getting this many ticket?!  I only have two. ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How are you all getting this many ticket?!  I only have two. ;-;



Probably because they participate in as many contests and events as possible. I don't have time to since I'm busy with college atm, and it really sucks.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Probably because they participate in as many contests and events as possible. I don't have time to since I'm busy with college atm, and it really sucks.



Ugh...I'm gonna get that Sweet Feather if it kills me.  I'll probably get the patch also if there's any spare tickets left.


----------



## Bcat

Yeah, but I mean I only have 2 also and I've entered every event except irl pixel art and the cooking one and still only have 2.... they're slow on ticket distribution and I'm scared everything good will get gone...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> Yeah, but I mean I only have 2 also and I've entered every event except irl pixel art and the cooking one and still only have 2.... they're slow on ticket distribution and I'm scared everything good will get gone...


Same. The only ones I really want are the glam feather and the rainbow feather. I doubt I'll get either of them.


----------



## Sholee

Bcat said:


> Yeah, but I mean I only have 2 also and I've entered every event except irl pixel art and the cooking one and still only have 2.... they're slow on ticket distribution and I'm scared everything good will get gone...



yeah the ticket distribution has always been a problem. I've always had to decide btwn spending time on each event and doing my best but risking missing out on the limited collectibles due to entering contests later 

vs

entering just for the 5 entry tickets so I can get the collectible I want faster.


----------



## Bcat

Sholee said:


> yeah the ticket distribution has always been a problem. I've always had to decide btwn spending time on each event and doing my best but risking missing out on the limited collectibles due to entering contests later
> 
> vs
> 
> entering just for the 5 entry tickets so I can get the collectible I want faster.



yes. it's difficult to know where to put your time to give yourself the best chance of getting collectibles.


----------



## Justin

We don't distribute contest entry tickets until the deadlines have passed for that very reason. There is no need to rush those.

Although I understand that this problem still does apply to a lesser degree with some of the events.


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> We don't distribute contest entry tickets until the deadlines have passed for that very reason. There is no need to rush those.
> 
> Although I understand that this problem still does apply to a lesser degree with some of the events.



Ooh okay, that makes it sooo much better, glad to see that the distribution for this has changed. 






















originally I was going to aim for the feathers... but the grid style one looks super cute all together as well.... ahhh decisionssss


----------



## toadsworthy

My green collectible line up looks so good!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and then I switch it immediately lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> My green collectible line up looks so good!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and then I switch it immediately lol



I'm glad you got some green collectibles like you wanted!


----------



## Toot

I just realized Purple candy is a thing. On a scale from yellow to blue candy, where would it be marked?


----------



## TykiButterfree

Toot said:


> I just realized Purple candy is a thing. On a scale from yellow to blue candy, where would it be marked?



It was from a Halloween challenge last year. It was slightly harder to get than blue. There was also an orange candy, but I couldn't solve the puzzle for it.


----------



## toadsworthy

Toot said:


> I just realized Purple candy is a thing. On a scale from yellow to blue candy, where would it be marked?



there is a ton of blue candies even.. from multiple years.
Purple and orange candy if ever sold would be much more than blue because it was only available to those who solved all the puzzles so I would say there is max 40-50 but thats being generous


----------



## Libra

Not sure where to ask this, so I hope this is okay. Can someone tell me how much the rate is for TBT vs in-game bells? Thanks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Libra said:


> Not sure where to ask this, so I hope this is okay. Can someone tell me how much the rate is for TBT vs in-game bells? Thanks!



1 TBT = 200,000 IGB.


----------



## Libra

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 1 TBT = 200,000 IGB.



Seriously? ' So 100 TBT is 20 million, wow. Last I checked it was 10 million.

Thanks for your reply; much appreciated. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Libra said:


> Seriously? ' So 100 TBT is 20 million, wow. Last I checked it was 10 million.
> 
> Thanks for your reply; much appreciated. <3



No problem!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

There should be a collectible for weeds. Since there are so many flower collectibles I feel that weeds should get some love too.


----------



## TykiButterfree

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> There should be a collectible for weeds. Since there are so many flower collectibles I feel that weeds should get some love too.


Yes, it will signify the badge impossible for those to get who use the beautiful ordinance.  I get way too excited every time I see a single weed in my town.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

A new collectible lands on my wishlist: An animated plasma ball collectible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I finished making my very first collectible. It's the plasma ball collectible I asked for.







I don't do art very well, but would you like this collectible under your sidebar?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I finished making my very first collectible. It's the plasma ball collectible I asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do art very well, but would you like this collectible under your sidebar?



If the ball looked more 3D, yes.  It's a good idea.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I made the spinning N64 logo collectible that this forum desperately needs






Too bad I can't figure out how to put a box around it lol rippp
But seriously this would be the best collectible ever made


----------



## Hanzoisbae

Alolan_Apples said:


> I finished making my very first collectible. It's the plasma ball collectible I asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do art very well, but would you like this collectible under your sidebar?


you should add a base to it possibly other colored lasers right now it just looks like a circle with dancing lightning in it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If the ball looked more 3D, yes.  It's a good idea.





Hanzoisbae said:


> you should add a base to it possibly other colored lasers right now it just looks like a circle with dancing lightning in it



The problem with adding a base or making it look spherical is that it would look too much like the snowglobe collectible. I wouldn't be too lazy to redesign the plasma ball collectible, but that means I'll have to spend more time on making it.


----------



## Vizionari

I really wish I had a blue feather so my feathers and pinwheel from 2014 can perfectly line up on the bottom. Really regret not buying it when I had the chance.


----------



## Sholee

#whitefeatherconspiracy2016


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Despite Pokeballs, pinwheels, and party poppers being so rare and valuable, I still think the best collectibles are the apples, peaches, and chocolate cakes. Even the chocolate cake looked better than the glow wands.


----------



## Meliara

Alolan_Apples said:


> Despite Pokeballs, pinwheels, and party poppers being so rare and valuable, I still think the best collectibles are the apples, peaches, and chocolate cakes. Even the chocolate cake looked better than the glow wands.



Disagree. I can't imagine them coming up with collectibles that could beat the glow wands. <3


----------



## Mars Adept

Meliara said:


> Disagree. I can't imagine them coming up with collectibles that could beat the glow wands. <3



Psst... you forgot about the balloons...


----------



## Meliara

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Psst... you forgot about the balloons...



They'd have a shot if they came in pink...maybe. Probably only if they came in the shapes. Can you imagine a pink bunny balloon?! Collectible bliss.


----------



## Mars Adept

Meliara said:


> They'd have a shot if they came in pink...maybe. Probably only if they came in the shapes. Can you imagine a pink bunny balloon?! Collectible bliss.



I actually prefer the plain balloons to the shaped ones. The bunny balloons are probably my least favorite. The heart shaped ones are inbetween.

I don't know, there's just something so pleasing about a colorful floating circle on a piece of rope.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Meliara said:


> Disagree. I can't imagine them coming up with collectibles that could beat the glow wands. <3



I know you think the glow wands are better, but I spent more time in the TBT Marketplace (including this thread). I can totally remember when peaches and choco cakes were high in demand. When apples came out, they were even higher in demand than choco cakes and peaches. It's kinda sad to see their value go down, but I bet their demand will go up when the community rebounds after a new AC game is released.


----------



## Sholee

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know you think the glow wands are better, but I spent more time in the TBT Marketplace (including this thread). I can totally remember when peaches and choco cakes were high in demand. When apples came out, they were even higher in demand than choco cakes and peaches. It's kinda sad to see their value go down, but I bet their demand will go up when the community rebounds after a new AC game is released.



Unfortunately, I don't think apples, peaches, choco cakes, any items in the regular tbt shop will ever go up in price again. They have been on a downward trajectory since they were released and rarely ever spiked in price. Most members who buy collectibles are aware that these are regularly restocked and aren't really "rare" (besides some of the letters). I'd like to think of them as "beginner collectibles" to suck new members into this dark hole called the TBT marketplace.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think apples, peaches, choco cakes, any items in the regular tbt shop will ever go up in price again. They have been on a downward trajectory since they were released and rarely ever spiked in price. Most members who buy collectibles are aware that these are regularly restocked and aren't really "rare" (besides some of the letters). I'd like to think of them as "beginner collectibles" to suck new members into this dark hole called the TBT marketplace.



Yeah, but did you know that they have been restocked in only one week this year? It's true that they are no longer rare, but they are hardly getting restocks now. As much as I liked the balloons and glow wands, I've been more interested into the basic shop collectibles.

I'm also beginning to wonder. Are Pokeballs really done with on TBT? Not only we didn't get a Pokeball restock last November when a new generation was released, but they're not even giving Pokeballs to the Pokemon Tournament champion this year. I know the mods warned us not to take collectibles for granted, for it to be selfish, but I think Pokeballs are now gonna be treated like how Disney treated Song of the South.


----------



## Hyoon

Even if the choco cakes and fruits get restocked rarely, they're still easy to find on the market and at relatively cheap prices (I mean someone just sold some peaches at 200 tbt). Which means many members would have easy access to them. The glow wands are hard to find in the first place and expensive even if you do find them meaning on the really rich members can have them now so they're more desirable. There's not even a chance of restock for them as well. I don't mind if the Pokeball retire tbh. Even if a couple more is given out, people will still try to sell them (if they do I guess) for ridiculous prices anyways.


----------



## Chicha

With the Pokeball, I personally would find it more visually pleasing if it had a lovely background like the green Pokemon grass for Gen 3 or a sky background (as if it's being thrown). The gray doesn't flatter it at all imo.


----------



## Alienfish

Chicha said:


> With the Pokeball, I personally would find it more visually pleasing if it had a lovely background like the green Pokemon grass for Gen 3 or a sky background (as if it's being thrown). The gray doesn't flatter it at all imo.



Yeah, I agree it should have some sorta background so you could match it with other things not a candy, lol.

Meh, glad I got the game critters from the fair though I never won a tetris (unless I would miraculously win one if they hold a raffle)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I agree it should have some sorta background so you could match it with other things not a candy, lol.
> 
> Meh, glad I got the game critters from the fair though I never won a tetris (unless I would miraculously win one if they hold a raffle)



I got the opposite. A tetris collectible is coming my way, but I haven't got a single arcade collectible from the shop.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got the opposite. A tetris collectible is coming my way, but I haven't got a single arcade collectible from the shop.



Yeah you got so lucky omg... totally not flinging salt in any way lol.

I guess I can save up for a "Honorable Mentions" group 

And yeah Capeet was kind enough to buy me invader since I got up to 49 tix lol :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples

But do you want to know what I would like? An old animated collectible raffle, so you can grab older animated collectibles that you'll never see again. Like a snowglobe raffle, a green pinwheel raffle, and a moon wand raffle. I doubt they'll do that this year, but it would give others chances to catch the animated collectibles they missed. I wasn't even a member when snowglobe collectibles were given out.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> But do you want to know what I would like? An old animated collectible raffle, so you can grab older animated collectibles that you'll never see again. Like a snowglobe raffle, a green pinwheel raffle, and a moon wand raffle. I doubt they'll do that this year, but it would give others chances to catch the animated collectibles they missed. I wasn't even a member when snowglobe collectibles were given out.



Yeah I hope they do some cool raffle so I can waste my small even amount of tix on it. I could get a patch but yeah I'd rather buy raffle tix for something neat that I could have use for more. And yeah I'd totally kill for a moon wand (or tetris) raffle man.

Agrees about snowglobe as well, I love the old art style to them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Yeah I hope they do some cool raffle so I can waste my small even amount of tix on it. I could get a patch but yeah I'd rather buy raffle tix for something neat that I could have use for more. And yeah I'd totally kill for a moon wand (or tetris) raffle man.
> 
> Agrees about snowglobe as well, I love the old art style to them.



Just letting you know, even if it's a good idea, the staff may not accept this. You see, they have the right to make certain decisions on the forum or events, and you must respect it, whether or not you disagree. There are some decisions they are set in stone on, even if popular demand asks otherwise. For instance, the avatar height extension - will never be made available to regular users, regardless of status. The weird doll, never will make a comeback, despite popular demand. But some decisions, they will give in if the demand is high enough. Like the group restock. Yeah, the price is jacked up, but it's better than being out of stock.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just letting you know, even if it's a good idea, the staff may not accept this. You see, they have the right to make certain decisions on the forum or events, and you must respect it, whether or not you disagree. There are some decisions they are set in stone on, even if popular demand asks otherwise. For instance, the avatar height extension - will never be made available to regular users, regardless of status. The weird doll, never will make a comeback, despite popular demand. But some decisions, they will give in if the demand is high enough. Like the group restock. Yeah, the price is jacked up, but it's better than being out of stock.



Yeah, not saying that I will force them to do it, I just agreed with your raffle idea. While I find it a bit weird that height thing is a staff privilege I guess I can understand the weird doll and the price of the Group since it's easier to earn forum bells nowadays.

Oh well, whatever raffle comes if they do it I will probably waste tickets on ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Yeah, not saying that I will force them to do it, I just agreed with your raffle idea. While I find it a bit weird that height thing is a staff privilege I guess I can understand the weird doll and the price of the Group since it's easier to earn forum bells nowadays.
> 
> Oh well, whatever raffle comes if they do it I will probably waste tickets on ^_^



If they decided to have a green pinwheel raffle and moon wand raffle, I'll put in one ticket for the pinwheel, one ticket for the moon wand, and three tickets for the redux raffle. If I can have only the green pinwheel or the moon wand and not both, I'll put in one ticket for the green pinwheel raffle and four in the redux raffle. If they do not have any animated collectible raffles besides the tetris grid one, all five will go into the redux raffle.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> If they decided to have a green pinwheel raffle and moon wand raffle, I'll put in one ticket for the pinwheel, one ticket for the moon wand, and three tickets for the redux raffle. If I can have only the green pinwheel or the moon wand and not both, I'll put in one ticket for the green pinwheel raffle and four in the redux raffle. If they do not have any animated collectible raffles besides the tetris grid one, all five will go into the redux raffle.



Yeah, we'll have to wait and see what they do, but I sure hope I can throw my tickets into whatever they do in the end.


----------



## King Dorado

video game collectibles aligned over glow wands ftw!!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'd trade my soul for all of the glow wands


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Misera said:


> I'd trade my soul for all of the glow wands



Same... ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same... ;-;



Don't trade the apple though. Apples want to stay with their owners.


----------



## Cheremtasy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same... ;-;



Rip us,,


----------



## Zane

anyone know the worth of a soul in tbt


----------



## Cheremtasy

Zane said:


> anyone know the worth of a soul in tbt



Zane your lineup looks even better than before how did this even happen


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Don't trade the apple though. Apples want to stay with their owners.



Haha, I won't.  Besides, not all of us have an apple as a soul like you do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

tifachu offered to get me a Pinky collectible after the restocks are over but omgg i'm so impatient T_T


----------



## seliph

If they do raffle off the animated collectibles I hope its a 1-ticket-per-person thing 'cause it seems kinda unfair to make something like that pay to win



Zane said:


> anyone know the worth of a soul in tbt



1


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> anyone know the worth of a soul in tbt



Approximately 50,001 TBT.


----------



## Cheremtasy

xSuperMario64x said:


> tifachu offered to get me a Pinky collectible after the restocks are over but omgg i'm so impatient T_T



Still hope you can get one! Your line-up will look so great once Pinky is in there x)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Misera said:


> Still hope you can get one! Your line-up will look so great once Pinky is in there x)



thxx

The only thing is that _if_ tifachu buys it and gifts it to me, I'll need to trade it for an earlier date cause I want it to go before my tetris grid.

But boy once it's done it'll look gr64


----------



## Sholee

gyro said:


> If they do raffle off the animated collectibles I hope its a 1-ticket-per-person thing 'cause it seems kinda unfair to make something like that pay to win
> 
> 
> 
> 1



it's only 1 ticket per person, so equal opportunity for all.


----------



## Cheremtasy

xSuperMario64x said:


> thxx
> 
> The only thing is that _if_ tifachu buys it and gifts it to me, I'll need to trade it for an earlier date cause I want it to go before my tetris grid.
> 
> But boy once it's done it'll look gr64



yeah no i get it haha, god i wish we could reorganize our collectibles, life would be so much easier...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Misera said:


> yeah no i get it haha, god i wish we could reorganize our collectibles, life would be so much easier...



When they allow us to re-organize our collectibles, all of my collectibles will be active, but apples will still be in my sidebar.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oblivia said:


> The reordering of collectibles is definitely something we plan to offer at some point in the future



I've been keeping this in my heart.


----------



## Zane

gyro said:


> 1





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Approximately 50,001 TBT.



getting some conflicting data here



Misera said:


> Zane your lineup looks even better than before how did this even happen



aw thank you! It's the Pok?mon ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler: Let's not forget the greatest collectible of all time on TBT












We all know what the best collectible is.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Let's not forget the greatest collectible of all time on TBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know what the best collectible is.



i don't know what I expected...


----------



## Sholee

We have hybrid flowers.... will there be perfect fruit collectibles in the future?

Apple can get a new goal to achieve


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> We have hybrid flowers.... will there be perfect fruit collectibles in the future?
> 
> Apple can get a new goal to achieve



I hope so. As much as I'm happy with the collectibles I own, getting a sidebar of perfect apples is going to be a top priority when it comes.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sholee said:


> We have hybrid flowers.... will there be perfect fruit collectibles in the future?
> 
> Apple can get a new goal to achieve



Funny enough I was thinking about perfect fruit collectibles today. A perfect peach would look great in my line-up right now //weeps


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> i don't know what I expected...



How could you expect anything different from Apple lol


----------



## seliph

Misera said:


> I've been keeping this in my heart.



They've been saying it for a while but it's still why I stop myself from trading dates, esp with collectibles i bought myself


----------



## Cheremtasy

My favourite collectible is the pumpkin cupcake... I've seen a few people selling them recently and it's hard to hold back.


----------



## Justin

gyro said:


> They've been saying it for a while but it's still why I stop myself from trading dates, esp with collectibles i bought myself





Misera said:


> I've been keeping this in my heart.



Feel like it's worth adding that when we originally talked about the re-ordering before, we described it as a _premium service_, and that might have been lost along the way somewhere. I think it'd be best to avoid talking about it anymore than what's been said previously, but you can read between the lines there. So if that's not something you'd be interested in... you might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> Feel like it's worth adding that when we originally talked about the re-ordering before, we described it as a _premium service_, and that might have been lost along the way somewhere. I think it'd be best to avoid talking about it anymore than what's been said previously, but you can read between the lines there. So if that's not something you'd be interested in... you might want to keep that in mind.



well i guess i'll just go **** myself


----------



## Cheremtasy

gyro said:


> well i guess i'll just go **** myself



Nooo gyro


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> Feel like it's worth adding that when we originally talked about the re-ordering before, we described it as a _premium service_, and that might have been lost along the way somewhere. I think it'd be best to avoid talking about it anymore than what's been said previously, but you can read between the lines there. So if that's not something you'd be interested in... you might want to keep that in mind.



Well, time to go hide in the corner and cry.


----------



## seliph

The kids are gonna be outraged


----------



## Cheremtasy

Justin is crushing dreams


----------



## Sholee

it's not that big of a deal, you can always stick to the old school way if you can't afford it.


----------



## King Dorado

Zane said:


> anyone know the worth of a soul in tbt





gyro said:


> 1



so a soul is worth 200,000 IGB...
and a royal crown is therefore worth 6 souls...
ay it's good to be king!!!



Misera said:


> yeah no i get it haha, god i wish we could reorganize our collectibles, life would be so much easier...



phhht, no way, then where would the challenge be???


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was missing my apple-only sidebar, so I put the tetris grid collectible to "hidden". I still own it, but the apples own my sidebar.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ugh, I get home from work 10 minutes after 3pm and the good collectibles are already gone from the restock. And I most likely won't make the other restock either...so...44 tickets in a raffle?


----------



## Cheremtasy

TykiButterfree said:


> Ugh, I get home from work 10 minutes after 3pm and the good collectibles are already gone from the restock. And I most likely won't make the other restock either...so...44 tickets in a raffle?



Oh man I'm sorry to hear ;;
I still think it's a shame that you can't transfer tickets to other people
Cuz in times like this you could just give them to someone else and tell them what you wanted


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Yay, I managed to snag a 2nd Final Boss Feather! I'm glad that I got to use my 53 tickets for something. I knew it would be much easier to get a rare feather during this restock. Good luck to those who are going to try to get the remaining Final Boss and Sweet Feathers.


----------



## TykiButterfree

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Yay, I managed to snag a 2nd Final Boss Feather! I'm glad that I got to use my 53 tickets for something. I knew it would be much easier to get a rare feather during this restock. Good luck to those who are going to try to get the remaining Final Boss and Sweet Feathers.



Omg Akat! Keep it! Keep it! They make hilarious bookends for your trophy. lol

I managed to get a sweet feather. I had a choice for a final boss one, but this way I can enter more raffles.


----------



## glow

absolute joke

shop still isn't loading and never did


----------



## pandapples

glow said:


> absolute joke
> 
> shop still isn't loading and never did



exactly same for me... and it's still like that LOL HELP I HAVE 73 TICKETS


----------



## Ani

pandapples said:


> exactly same for me... and it's still like that LOL HELP I HAVE 73 TICKETS



The cookies had to be cleared before the site would load again for me.


----------



## pandapples

Ani said:


> The cookies had to be cleared before the site would load again for me.



loading the site is fine for me. I cleared cookies and it's still redirecting me to katie


----------



## toadsworthy

has there been any sales on glam feathers?


----------



## Kirbystarship

toadsworthy said:


> has there been any sales on glam feathers?



I sold one for 3500


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Just recently, I purchased a Zen Egg for 1,000 TBT, then asked for 900 TBT when I tried selling it to another member. Although it's undesirable to sell for less than how much you bought it, we all have to get used to it. With so little TBT in circulation, and a lot of collectibles, we have to keep the prices low until more people return to this forum.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just recently, I purchased a Zen Egg for 1,000 TBT, then asked for 900 TBT when I tried selling it to another member. Although it's undesirable to sell for less than how much you bought it, we all have to get used to it. With so little TBT in circulation, and a lot of collectibles, we have to keep the prices low until more people return to this forum.



Yeah, unless we get more chances to get TBT or they make the amounts of restocks higher in the future.


----------



## Zane

those unsold rad feathers ;'/


----------



## Biancasbotique

rad feathers are cool!! im surprised they haven't been sold out yet


----------



## Zane

Ya I was wondering why no one had bought the last ones but turns out there's no one who still has more than 19-20 tickets left


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> Ya I was wondering why no one had bought the last ones but turns out there's no one who still has more than 19-20 tickets left



Why'd you buy so many Sweet Feathers?


----------



## Zane

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why'd you buy so many Sweet Feathers?



They're my favorites out of the new feathers. I would have bought a rad one if they weren't 25


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> They're my favorites out of the new feathers. I would have bought a rad one if they weren't 25



Oh, so you're actually going to keep all three?  Wow, I'm glad you're not just selling them for profit. They're my favorite feather, too.


----------



## Zane

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh, so you're actually going to keep all three?  Wow, I'm glad you're not just selling them for profit. They're my favorite feather, too.



lol yeah I just really like the feather. The colors are so nice. *_* It looks great w/ your letters


----------



## Biancasbotique

Zane said:


> lol yeah I just really like the feather. The colors are so nice. *_* It looks great w/ your letters



i dont blame you...i would put a whole row of sweet feathers if i could..it reminds me of cotton candy so yummy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> lol yeah I just really like the feather. The colors are so nice. *_* It looks great w/ your letters



Thanks!  It makes me so happy when someone likes my collectible lineup. <3


----------



## hestu

i'm envious of both of you tbh, someone pls end my suffering and sell me a sweet feather


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

hillaruhsaur said:


> i'm envious of both of you tbh, someone pls end my suffering and sell me a sweet feather



I'll trade it for your other 6 feathers.


----------



## hestu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll trade it for your other 6 feathers.



hmmmmm tempting, how about a dark blue house and a high five?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

hillaruhsaur said:


> hmmmmm tempting, how about a dark blue house and a high five?



Alas, I already have a dark blue house.  I'm sure there will be plenty of people selling them after the Fair is over, though.  I've always been jealous of your collectibles, but I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

hillaruhsaur said:


> i'm envious of both of you tbh, someone pls end my suffering and sell me a sweet feather



I know you don't have a sweet feather, but you have all of the other feathers (including the extremely rare rainbow feather). So once you get it, you will have a full feather collection.

Currently, you have the highest bid in an auction for a sweet feather. Hopefully nobody else bids so you can take that sweet feather, thus completing your collection.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kracko feather is best feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I liked the balloons more than the feathers. I wish balloons can make a comeback next year.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Misera said:


> Kracko feather is best feather



They should honestly rename it the Kracko Feather.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They should honestly rename it the Kracko Feather.



Maybe next year, there should be a Kracko egg in the Egg Hunt.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Maybe next year, there should be a Kracko egg in the Egg Hunt.



Maybe, but I'd be a little turned off by an egg with an eye tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I noticed there are two Kracko feathers:

Kracko feather - sweet feather
Gay Kracko feather - rainbow feather


----------



## hestu

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know you don't have a sweet feather, but you have all of the other feathers (including the extremely rare rainbow feather). So once you get it, you will have a full feather collection.
> 
> Currently, you have the highest bid in an auction for a sweet feather. Hopefully nobody else bids so you can take that sweet feather, thus completing your collection.



Yeah that's what I'm hoping for!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Alas, I already have a dark blue house.  I'm sure there will be plenty of people selling them after the Fair is over, though.  I've always been jealous of your collectibles, but I'm rooting for you.



Yeah i was just joking, dont worry lol  thanks for the support!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

hillaruhsaur said:


> Yeah that's what I'm hoping for!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i was just joking, dont worry lol  thanks for the support!



I kinda figured lol.  Good luck!


----------



## Sholee

TBT Fair 2017

19 - Goomba
22 - Invader
33 - Pinky
35 - Hot Feather
49 - Cool Feather
38 - Fresh Feather
30 - Glam Feather
30 - Sweet Feather
22 - Rad Feather
20 - Final Boss Feather


----------



## Vizionari

I'm kinda hoping these feathers make a comeback next TBT fair because they look so colorful and rainbow-ish together <3


----------



## Cheremtasy

Vizionari said:


> I'm kinda hoping these feathers make a comeback next TBT fair because they look so colorful and rainbow-ish together <3



I hope they don't lol
As much as I love them I need other things


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow the Goomba is pretty rare now.  Also the Hot Feather was the least popular common feather.  It's a shame, since I really like the firey colors.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow the Goomba is pretty rare now.



I figured since nobody wanted the common collectibles, those would become the really rare ones.

I'm not giving up my goom, it's one of my children now lol


----------



## King Dorado

noice-- i've got 3 of the 4 rarest collectibles from this Fair:

goomba, space invader, and watermelon feather


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i got all 3 critters.. shame they got so 'rare' but yeah we know the forum is feather crazy ah.

holding on to my hot tho, goes well with my lineup!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, why isn't there more Goomba love? I think he's cute. The purple background is cool too.


----------



## toadsworthy

King Dorado said:


> noice-- i've got 3 of the 4 rarest collectibles from this Fair:
> 
> goomba, space invader, and watermelon feather



watermelon feather lol


----------



## Zane

i call mine goombario


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got my 12 chocolate cakes. I can now have a sidebar of apples on some days and a sidebar of chocolate cakes on the other days. The only real downside is that my TBT balance is now 7,000 below what I want to stick to. But I found another way to rebound my TBT balance.

Once I get back up there, unless if there are some flowers to buy, I should seriously consider taking a break from buying new collectibles. I got my apples and my chocolate cakes now. I'm happy with what collectibles I own now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got my 12 chocolate cakes. I can now have a sidebar of apples on some days and a sidebar of chocolate cakes on the other days. The only real downside is that my TBT balance is now 7,000 below what I want to stick to. But I found another way to rebound my TBT balance.
> 
> Once I get back up there, unless if there are some flowers to buy, I should seriously consider taking a break from buying new collectibles. I got my apples and my chocolate cakes now. I'm happy with what collectibles I own now.



Good for you!  I can't imagine loving one collectible enough to have a whole sidebar of it, but I admire your dedication. c:


----------



## TykiButterfree

I would totally have a whole side bar of the Jack collectible if you could have more than one of them. I think it would be fun.


----------



## King Dorado

did anyone record the sales totals for the collectibles in last year's Fair??


----------



## TykiButterfree

I hope there are some new Halloween collectibles. I need 3 more to have 12 different Halloween collectibles. Please bring back orange and dark candy. <3


----------



## Sholee

King Dorado said:


> did anyone record the sales totals for the collectibles in last year's Fair??



is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Sloom

I have no interest whatsoever in collectibles. But I found this winter glove in my inventory. Anyone know how I got it lol?


----------



## Zane

Gingersnap35 said:


> I have no interest whatsoever in collectibles. But I found this winter glove in my inventory. Anyone know how I got it lol?



it doesn't say it was gifted to you so you probably bought a pink present during the christmas event and forgot it in your inventory

edit: oh yeah you can look at your transaction log to find out for sure
http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=transactionlog


----------



## Nightstar

Do the letter houses ever restock? I'd really love the Mori house but it sells for 4k or more from other people.


----------



## Bcat

Nightstar said:


> Do the letter houses ever restock? I'd really love the Mori house but it sells for 4k or more from other people.



oh you sweet child, never having known the terror of the restocks...

Short answer:yes, but only once a year or so, and it's crazy competitive


----------



## Toot

Bcat said:


> oh you sweet child, never having known the terror of the restocks...
> 
> Short answer:yes, but only once a year or so, and it's crazy competitive



Shoot is it even once a year? の has been at 40 something sells for like 3 years now lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Toot said:


> Shoot is it even once a year? の has been at 40 something sells for like 3 years now lol.



they only released 1 of the yellow houses this year.  Last year they released 4 of them in the shop.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nightstar said:


> Do the letter houses ever restock? I'd really love the Mori house but it sells for 4k or more from other people.



Yeah, but there's a reason why most are so expensive.  Everyone fights like cats and dogs and stays up until unreasonable hours to grab restocks.  I literally managed to get nothing in the 2017 one in June, the first one I was around for.  Two of my close friends gifted me dark blue and teal houses from the restock though, which I'm extremely grateful for. ;u;


----------



## Nightstar

Bcat said:


> oh you sweet child, never having known the terror of the restocks...
> 
> Short answer:yes, but only once a year or so, and it's crazy competitive



Haha oh dear. Thanks for the heads up 



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah, but there's a reason why most are so expensive.  Everyone fights like cats and dogs and stays up until unreasonable hours to grab restocks.  I literally managed to get nothing in the 2017 one in June, the first one I was around for.  Two of my close friends gifted me dark blue and teal houses from the restock though, which I'm extremely grateful for. ;u;



Oh man :c The mods are mean.


----------



## Alienfish

Does anyone sell heart glow wands at all not too expensive... just bc i got the two more "harder" ones i can't get the last XD


----------



## Toot

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah, but there's a reason why most are so expensive.  Everyone fights like cats and dogs and stays up until unreasonable hours to grab restocks.  I literally managed to get nothing in the 2017 one in June, the first one I was around for.  Two of my close friends gifted me dark blue and teal houses from the restock though, which I'm extremely grateful for. ;u;



Do the mods announce it now like they do with events? I thought they did it randomly and without telling people.


----------



## King Dorado

Toot said:


> Do the mods announce it now like they do with events? I thought they did it randomly and without telling people.



this year in June i think, they told us what days the restocks would be, but then randomly did them during those days.

last year i think in May, they told us a specific schedule of the day, time, and items that would be restocked each time, it was a madhouse

you can check the archived bulletin board threads to see how it went down


----------



## Vizionari

Sheila said:


> Does anyone sell heart glow wands at all not too expensive... just bc i got the two more "harder" ones i can't get the last XD



Aw man I feel you. I want a heart glow wand too but I can't afford to buy one ;;


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Aw man I feel you. I want a heart glow wand too but I can't afford to buy one ;;



Got one eventually thank goodness I could sell some of my old collectibles (still have a bunch more hts left but still). Good luck!


----------



## Horus

What am I going to do with like 30 spring shamrocks?


----------



## Alienfish

Horus said:


> What am I going to do with like 30 spring shamrocks?



give em to me.

also i do jav a blue candy already but might nab another.. maybe when they get up. would fit my turt lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Sits back and waits for Orange/Purple candies to sell for like 1k after the event*


----------



## Vizex

I'm new to this forum so i don't understand how this stuff works. I read in the notice the Jack collectible is available in the shop. Where and how do I buy it? I know that's it's a little icon under my username. But I really want to get that one. I dunno what else to spend my TBT bells for.


----------



## Zane

Vizex said:


> I'm new to this forum so i don't understand how this stuff works. I read in the notice the Jack collectible is available in the shop. Where and how do I buy it? I know that's it's a little icon under my username. But I really want to get that one. I dunno what else to spend my TBT bells for.



There's a "shop" tab along the top of the forum header that will take you to the shop (http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php)
Once ur there you  just click purchase and it will add to your cart on the side of the page.. you have to click "view cart/check out" to finish the transaction.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, why can you still only have one Jack collectible?


----------



## King Dorado

TykiButterfree said:


> Aw, why can you still only have one Jack collectible?



was just wondering the same thing. coulda sworn it was set to non-unique last night..


----------



## Vizionari

Manages to snag a purple candy  Hope I'll have enough for the orange though.


----------



## Chicha

TykiButterfree said:


> Aw, why can you still only have one Jack collectible?



For real. I want a second one.


----------



## Spooky.

I can't decide if I should get Jack or not. Is he giftable? I'm just not sure if it's worth the price


----------



## TykiButterfree

Jack is giftable if the person doesn't already have one.


----------



## glow

please please make character collectibles not unique, it's hard to make singular collectibles look proper in a 2x6 arrangement as you can't center anything


----------



## Spooky.

Do people tend to buy these kind if collectables after events? Not sure I want to buy if I can't get a profit later on


----------



## Justin

I'll change the Jack collectible to non-unique after it leaves the Shop.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Justin said:


> I'll change the Jack collectible to non-unique after it leaves the Shop.


He can be my substitute orange candy since I am not getting the puzzle. Someone want to buy one for me?


----------



## pandapples

will there be more purple candy restocks?


----------



## Zane

shoutout to the amazing seroja for making my candy dreams come true (☆o☆)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> shoutout to the amazing seroja for making my candy dreams come true (☆o☆)



Lucky.  On a side note I'm gonna try to buy one and just sell stuff to pay for my collectible habit.  Even if it is a bit expensive for my taste.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I've wanted to get back up to 10,000 TBT, but now I am even further away.

But hey, look at my rainbow candies. I even got it perfectly lined up.


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I've wanted to get back up to 10,000 TBT, but now I am even further away.
> 
> But hey, look at my rainbow candies. I even got it perfectly lined up.



dang those look super nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I've wanted to get back up to 10,000 TBT, but now I am even further away.
> 
> But hey, look at my rainbow candies. I even got it perfectly lined up.



Cool lineup!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I want to save up some tbt and eventually get 3 orange candies and 3 purple candies and have them alternate in a row. I saw a few other people with alternating candy colors and I think it looks cool.


----------



## King Dorado

TykiButterfree said:


> I want to save up some tbt and eventually get 3 orange candies and 3 purple candies and have them alternate in a row. I saw a few other people with alternating candy colors and I think it looks cool.



that woukd look cool!

i want a row like Hillaruh's top row, w/alternating orange and blue candies (but hers i think is blue/orange order)


----------



## hestu

King Dorado said:


> that woukd look cool!
> 
> i want a row like Hillaruh's top row, w/alternating orange and blue candies (but hers i think is blue/orange order)



glad you like it so much! truth be told im having trouble choosing just one lineup lol


----------



## Zane

remember when the candies had light grey backgrounds


----------



## King Dorado

Zane said:


> remember when the candies had light grey backgrounds



yes, and i remember paying 1500 tbt for my first blue candy early last year, krikey


----------



## Zane

5 oranges in shop yall


----------



## King Dorado

Zane said:


> 5 oranges in shop yall



ugh my funds.  is anyone else waiting on Woods event bells?


----------



## Bellxis

Zane said:


> 5 oranges in shop yall



yessss thank you! now I've managed to get all the candies except pink and dark


----------



## Zane

King Dorado said:


> ugh my funds.  is anyone else waiting on Woods event bells?



I know, I just have to look at them w/ my sad little 100 bells. hahaha
& Yeah I'm waiting for the hand ghost bells still since I entered so late.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bellxis said:


> yessss thank you! now I've managed to get all the candies except pink and dark



awesome, congrats!


----------



## Vizionari

King Dorado said:


> ugh my funds.  is anyone else waiting on Woods event bells?



yes :<


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yeah! I got orange in a trade. Now I have a full set. <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got two full sets of candy. I?m thinking about selling one of the sets, but my rainbow order set will still be in my collection until the end of this forum, which you won?t see in the near future.


----------



## Sholee

yayy got the rainbow set last minute!!


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> I'll change the Jack collectible to non-unique after it leaves the Shop.



It is done. TRADE AWAY!


----------



## Mary

Mine’s a backwards rainbow, but a rainbow nonetheless.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I really like all the rows of candies in rainbow order but my Orange Candy was a gift and beggars can't be choosers.  Oh well, I like the traditional order anyway.


----------



## glow

Justin said:


> It is done. TRADE AWAY!



yay! is this only with jack or other characters as well?


----------



## Chicha

glow said:


> yay! is this only with jack or other characters as well?



As far as I know, it's only with non NPC characters aside from Jack so far.


----------



## Zane

I literally came here just to say something about how collectibles are displayed under 'items' in the sidebar and just now noticed that they aren't anymore what the heck how long has it been like this


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> I literally came here just to say something about how collectibles are displayed under 'items' in the sidebar and just now noticed that they aren't anymore what the heck how long has it been like this



I actually noticed that awhile ago but I'm not sure how long it's been like that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

December is coming up soon. Do you think we'll see an advent calendar event again?

And yes, I did want to win the yellow letter for profit, but there's a reason why. December is coming close, and I want to host a TBT giveaway similar to the advent calendar. In my event, one user can win 500 TBT in one day, as it happens everyday from the start of the month to Christmas Eve. You don't have to help me get there, but I wanted to host an event like this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> December is coming up soon. Do you think we'll see an advent calendar event again?
> 
> And yes, I did want to win the yellow letter for profit, but there's a reason why. December is coming close, and I want to host a TBT giveaway similar to the advent calendar. In my event, one user can win 500 TBT in one day, as it happens everyday from the start of the month to Christmas Eve. You don't have to help me get there, but I wanted to host an event like this.



I hope so.  The Advent calendar was super fun.  It would be very generous of you to host a giveaway like that.


----------



## Sanaki

Is there a collectible "pricing" thread anymore or is that gone lol


----------



## King Dorado

Do you guys think there will be a  holiday collectible on Christmas Day from the Advent calendar like last year?  and what kind would you be hoping for?


----------



## Flare

King Dorado said:


> Do you guys think there will be a  holiday collectible on Christmas Day from the Advent calendar like last year?  and what kind would you be hoping for?


*BLUE GLOW WAND*


----------



## King Dorado

I think a holiday wreath would be nice...


----------



## Alienfish

Flare said:


> *BLUE GLOW WAND*



YES PLEASE

or just bring back the crescent one will ye :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

King Dorado said:


> Do you guys think there will be a  holiday collectible on Christmas Day from the Advent calendar like last year?  and what kind would you be hoping for?



I think the new collectible this year is the Christmas Candy?  But who knows, maybe there'll be a new one revealed on Christmas Day.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think the new collectible this year is the Christmas Candy?  But who knows, maybe there'll be a new one revealed on Christmas Day.



but the Christmas candy is a prize for the snowman contest. So maybe we'll get something different on Christmas day!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think the new collectible this year is the Christmas Candy?  But who knows, maybe there'll be a new one revealed on Christmas Day.



but the Christmas candy is a prize for the snowman contest. So maybe we'll get something different on Christmas day!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> but the Christmas candy is a prize for the snowman contest. So maybe we'll get something different on Christmas day!



Haha, you were right!  I love the new Holiday Candy Cane. <3


----------



## MayorTian

Does anyone know how much the blue feather and September birthstone sell for?


----------



## Chicha

MayorTian said:


> Does anyone know how much the blue feather and September birthstone sell for?



There's a guide here that tells you a range of prices. Good luck!


----------



## Alienfish

Wait, are we allowed to give away gold points/rlc stuff now? Iirc those snow/christmas themes are gold points items, or you can buy them off the theme shop for real money?

Also thought TCGO was real too since you get em in booster card packs??


----------



## Jake

Sheila said:


> Wait, are we allowed to give away gold points/rlc stuff now? Iirc those snow/christmas themes are gold points items, or you can buy them off the theme shop for real money?
> 
> Also thought TCGO was real too since you get em in booster card packs??



No. If you see anyone doing this please report it.


----------



## Alienfish

Jake said:


> No. If you see anyone doing this please report it.



Thank you for answering, I will do if such. Just got a bit confused since people did/doing and since rules clearly states you can't do it.


----------



## Jake

Sheila said:


> Thank you for answering, I will do if such. Just got a bit confused since people did/doing and since rules clearly states you can't do it.



You can giveaway whatever you want as long as TBT Bells aren't being exchanged in giveaways involving items representative of real currency.


----------



## Alienfish

Jake said:


> You can giveaway whatever you want as long as TBT Bells aren't being exchanged in giveaways involving items representative of real currency.



Yes, that's why I was surprised they were up for so long, so just wanted to double-check if there was something I was not aware of.


----------



## Antonio

I have some winter mittens from awhile back ago, how much are they worth? I swear there was a thread for this....


----------



## Bcat

Antonio said:


> I have some winter mittens from awhile back ago, how much are they worth? I swear there was a thread for this....



not much. maybe 10-20 tbt because they're so common now 
here's the thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?417612-Collectible-Sales-Data-updating


----------



## Antonio

Bcat said:


> not much. maybe 10-20 tbt because they're so common now
> here's the thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?417612-Collectible-Sales-Data-updating



Thanks! The sheet doesn't provide a price for purple candy that appears giftable....


----------



## Bcat

Antonio said:


> Thanks! The sheet doesn't provide a price for purple candy that appears giftable....



We have more now than then! If you want to buy, hillaruhsaur is selling one for 200 tbt I believe


----------



## xSuperMario64x

How much is the Yoshi Egg collectible worth?


----------



## Alienfish

Okay so, you can give away rlc stuff or not. Like bruh "as long as tbt currency is not involved"??

oh well as long as it doesn't encourage actual rl items and transactions for tbt i guess... shrugs....


----------



## Zane

whom wants to sell me a rad feather for 1k I kno I'm kidding it just took me a long time to get back up to this amount hahaha


----------



## arbra

I do not know if it should be posted here, but I have a question concerning where people got the new leaf collectible?


----------



## King Dorado

arbra said:


> I do not know if it should be posted here, but I have a question concerning where people got the new leaf collectible?



it was available in the forum shop for only a day or two during the 5 Year ACNL Anniversary back in November...


----------



## arbra

King Dorado said:


> it was available in the forum shop for only a day or two during the 5 Year ACNL Anniversary back in November...



Of course...probably the one day I missed checking the store.  Thanks though for the information.


----------



## King Dorado

St. Patrick's Day is in a week and then we move into Easter season.   do you guys think there will be a TBT egghunt this year?  if so, what are your predictions for any new eggs?  

i reckon if there is a hunt, and if there are new eggs, we may see one of these (hopefully):


----------



## Zane

omg i would be bitter if we got a kracko collectible and he was sideways 
that sprite is still cute tho


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> omg i would be bitter if we got a kracko collectible and he was sideways
> that sprite is still cute tho



Same, at least try harder man 

Also where are all the Pokeymanz shops ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The good thing about having 12 apples and 12 chocolate cakes is that I can change my sidebar to all apples or all chocolate at any time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> The good thing about having 12 apples and 12 chocolate cakes is that I can change my sidebar to all apples or all chocolate at any time.



Haha I remember when you were trying to buy those Chocolate Cakes.  Everyone was mad that you were spending all your TBT. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Haha I remember when you were trying to buy those Chocolate Cakes.  Everyone was mad that you were spending all your TBT. XD



Yeah, but when I get back up to 10,000 TBT, it's not gonna happen again. I'm not even going to try to get the group item.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since an event is about to begin, I swapped my apples with chocolate cakes.

If they cost between 3,500 and 4,000 TBT again, my sidebar is worth somewhere between 42,000 to  48,000 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I am thinking about lowering the price of my Starpower eggs to 2,000 TBT, but due to the 4-hour bumping rule, I can't make that announcement yet. But I can wait.


----------



## Trundle

How is my lineup? Probably one of the best lineups I've seen on TBT in all honesty. Never too early to celebrate Christmas!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Trundle said:


> How is my lineup? Probably one of the best lineups I've seen on TBT in all honesty. Never too early to celebrate Christmas!



Display your Golden Easter Egg you absolute savage.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Display your Golden Easter Egg you absolute savage.



Ikr also not christmas now pls.


----------



## Jacob

I like how the collectible market has some life in it right now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jacob said:


> I like how the collectible market has some life in it right now



The Easter egg hunts always seem to get a spark going in the marketplace.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a hard time trying to sell the Kapp'n Doll and Winter Mittens. Currently, the doll is priced 100 TBT, and the mittens is 10 TBT. Are they too expensive, or is the demand so low that nobody would even want to buy them?


----------



## TykiButterfree

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a hard time trying to sell the Kapp'n Doll and Winter Mittens. Currently, the doll is priced 100 TBT, and the mittens is 10 TBT. Are they too expensive, or is the demand so low that nobody would even want to buy them?



Maybe try selling them around Christmas. I feel like more people look for holiday collectibles when the holiday is near.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Part of me really likes the Frost Egg I have, but a bigger part of me really wants to trade that Frost Egg for a Disco Ball Egg...

Anyone have an idea on the value of these eggs yet?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Part of me really likes the Frost Egg I have, but a bigger part of me really wants to trade that Frost Egg for a Disco Ball Egg...
> 
> Anyone have an idea on the value of these eggs yet?



Well, the Frost Easter Egg seems to go for about 1k and the Aurora Easter Egg for about 3k.  I haven't seen anyone actually selling their Disco Ball Easter Egg yet, which tells me that it'll probably be even more expensive than the Aurora.


----------



## Vizionari

I would love to buy a Frost egg or Disco Ball egg but the problem is I don't nearly have enough TBT, and I doubt there's anyone willing to sell their Disco egg atm :/


----------



## Bcat

I’m so sad I couldn’t participate in the egg hunt this year. Especially after how gorgeous all these eggs are...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Peaches have lost their value. Back in the spring of 2015, they were the most coveted collectible. Now they are one of the many collectibles that people will accept if it's below shop price.

I wonder if they will become expensive again once Animal Crossing Switch comes out. Sure they won't be too expensive (like 6,000 TBT), but they wouldn't be like 200 TBT or less.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Right now I'm kinda hoping for a restock soon.  A certain person who was complaining about the Easter egg hunt sent me 1,000 TBT with the explanation that he was leaving.  So now I have some spending money and could even buy a Toy Hammer if I caught one before they sold out.  Providing a new collectible doesn't show up in the Shop, of course.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember from three to four years ago, people were more about collectibles. Now they are more about TBT Bells, at least I am.

Honestly, very little restocks is not the answer to making them valuable again. Nintendo has to make a new game some time.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh yay! The candy lineup is beautiful! <3


----------



## Lancelot

Does anyone know how many of each egg were sold?


----------



## toadsworthy

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Does anyone know how many of each egg were sold?



14 and 18 was the happy and eyes closed eggs. So 14 disco and 18 aurora I think


----------



## Zane

I want a disco egg too, I wish I hadn't sucked so much at the hunt lol D;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I miss the secret restocks of the collectibles.

I was hoping that the yellow letter gets restocked so I can buy one and re-sell it so I can have 10,000 TBT again.


----------



## Valzed

Do the mailboxes get restocked? I'd like to get even a small mailbox to have more room for messages since I've started trading amiibo cards. I've only been on here since October so I'm not too familiar with the collectibles getting restocked.  Thanks!


----------



## Moonfish

Valzed said:


> Do the mailboxes get restocked? I'd like to get even a small mailbox to have more room for messages since I've started trading amiibo cards. I've only been on here since October so I'm not too familiar with the collectibles getting restocked.  Thanks!



Hello! You can buy mailboxes with seashells if you still have them from when you signed up.  You just have to switch to Kappns Seaside Shack when you’re in the shop


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just purchased the 50 Envelopes Add-on. Now I can send one message to 50 members.

So far, the add-ons I purchased are:

- User title color change
- Avatar Width Extension
- Animated Avatar Extension
- Super Gold Mailbox
- 50 Envelopes
- Username change (only once)

What am I missing? The avatar height extension and the group add-on. One of them is for staff only because they didn't want the pages to stretch vertically, as the Group add-on is very expensive (42,000 TBT). If I can become a moderator or project staff member, and get 42,000 TBT so I can buy the Group add-on, I should have purchased all unique add-ons on this site.

If I don't ever get any TBT Bells for the Group add-on, the 50 envelopes add-on is the last expensive thing I'm gonna get. And if I do get enough to start a group, the Group add-on is the last expensive thing I'm gonna get.

EDIT: I'm going to attempt Group Add-On purchase again. 1,700 TBT has been saved into my group funds.


----------



## Valzed

Moonfish said:


> Hello! You can buy mailboxes with seashells if you still have them from when you signed up.  You just have to switch to Kappns Seaside Shack when you’re in the shop



Thank you so much for trying to help but sadly - I've already used my Shells on Avatar Animation so I'm out of shells.  I'd honestly be happy if just the Small Mailbox restocked so I could keep up to 100 PMs. It's helpful for me to keep the messages about any active card trades I have going on.


----------



## Valzed

Thank you, Collectible Gods & Goddesses, for the restock of the Small Mailbox! You are gracious & benevolent!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Valzed said:


> Thank you, Collectible Gods & Goddesses, for the restock of the Small Mailbox! You are gracious & benevolent!



Too bad the purple mailbox is never there.


----------



## Valzed

TykiButterfree said:


> Too bad the purple mailbox is never there.



I'm still learning about the collectibles & restocks so I wasn't sure how long any of the mail boxes were Sold Out. I hope the Collectible Gods & Goddesses will one day grace you with a restock of the Purple Mailbox. For right now, I'm still thankful for the Small Mailbox I was able to get.


----------



## Nightstar

Are the May birthstones ever coming into stock? I've been waiting for them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Just seeing little staff interaction with the users in recent times (lack of Bell Tree Weeks, May Birthstone, and lack of activity) reminds me of every year on this forum during the Spring. The staff have much less clout during this time of the year than during the summer and fall.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

From the extreme lack of activity, I assume the staff are either taking a break or planning something huge.  I hope it's the second option.


----------



## ForgottenT

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> From the extreme lack of activity, I assume the staff are either taking a break or planning something huge.  I hope it's the second option.



Well there haven't been a game in about 5 years, the community is pretty much a ghost of what it used to be as well, probably waiting for Switch release like myself.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If only I had a yellow letter right now.

I could sell it for 6,000 TBT or 5,000 TBT, which is cheap for a collectible that's used to being sold for more.


----------



## Alienfish

Hm, wonder if there are any red pinwheel collectibles for sale. I kind of want to buy one to go with my green one since it's the only animated fair win i got :3


----------



## Justin

Nightstar said:


> Are the May birthstones ever coming into stock? I've been waiting for them



It's in stock now! Sorry for the wait -- it was scheduled to go up with something else but that has been postponed for now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> It's in stock now! Sorry for the wait -- it was scheduled to go up with something else but that has been postponed for now.



"Something else"...wow, some details would be nice lol


----------



## Moonfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> "Something else"...wow, some details would be nice lol



I can’t blame him for withholding details. Anything he said would be “truth” to a lot of people and if whatever they’re up to doesn’t turn out the exact way he said then a lot of people would be disappointed. I think him saying something was postponed is good enough - something is on the horizon!


----------



## King Dorado

when the forums switched to annual shop restocks in 2016, they were held in May; last year they were held in June.  that may have been the 'something else.'


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

King Dorado said:


> when the forums switched to annual shop restocks in 2016, they were held in May; last year they were held in June.  that may have been the 'something else.'



I hope so.  The only thing I'm interested in is the yellow house though, so that'll be tough lol.


----------



## Bcat

oh crap is restock season upon us?


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I'm waiting for the violets to pop up, are they a monthly flower?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, you know what would make a cool flower collectable? A dandelion puff!


----------



## Vizionari

anybody know what the current rate for tbt to igb is? getting back into New Leaf and haven't caught up on everything in a while ^^;


----------



## Kamzitty

Vizionari said:


> anybody know what the current rate for tbt to igb is? getting back into New Leaf and haven't caught up on everything in a while ^^;



I believe it's about 200k per 1 TBT!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kammm said:


> I believe it's about 200k per 1 TBT!



So it basically stayed the same for 3 years now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm just waiting for something to happen.  Anything would be nice, really.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I came up with an idea for the Bell Tree Forums - *Collectible Submissions*. This way, we can have more collectibles and let the regular members share their ideas.


----------



## Alienfish

Wow, those (red) pinwheels were rarer than I thought hm. Oh well.

Not really interested in restocks atm cause yeah the sites crash and it's impossible to get stuff anyway, just want that dang pinwheel now lol.


----------



## f11

what date was the last restock, if anyone knows?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

f11 said:


> what date was the last restock, if anyone knows?



For regular collectibles - I think June 2017


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> For regular collectibles - I think June 2017



Wow, that was some time. I guess I could probably try if I'm home and available at that time but I'd just sit on my 21k now tbh since my internet sucks and shop keep crashin'


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I really wish something would happen.  I'm bored...


----------



## Bcat

flowers on the banner! Red alert!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

So...restocks?


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So...restocks?



soon (tm)

also i must like torturing myself lol


----------



## Sweetley

Am I the only one who would like to see a Splatoon related collectible? (Kinda surprised that there 
isn't one tbh...)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

No restocks this June. I guess we have to wait for the next AC game to come out.

And I think this is the very first June without a Bell Tree Direct since ACNL came out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> No restocks this June. I guess we have to wait for the next AC game to come out.
> 
> And I think this is the very first June without a Bell Tree Direct since ACNL came out.



I just realized this.

RIP bell tree forums ; - ;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Guess what! The TBT Fair is coming soon. Not like right after this month, but we can see it in August or September. Let's hope they didn't cancel it.


----------



## Croconaw

Maybe restocks soon?


----------



## Alienfish

you mean soon (tm)

also are all the pinwheel owners like dead or?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Man, I was really hoping for a restock.  Oh well, I guess I can live without a yellow house or a Toy Hammer.  I got so many gifts from the last one that I guess I can't complain.


----------



## Valzed

nvm


----------



## Alienfish

Meh might just try for a black feather or stuff maybe :0 At least those owners are still around..


----------



## Valzed

I have what may be a silly question I've kept meaning to ask but kept forgetting to. How do we configure our collectibles? I've tried to figure it out myself but nothing seems to happen. Can we configure our collectibles? Thanks!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

It's sad seeing not as many people active on here anymore. All those old collectibles are pretty much just a part of our memory now, probably never to be seen again.

Also really praying for another event soon, we need more collectibles!! ^^


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's sad seeing not as many people active on here anymore. All those old collectibles are pretty much just a part of our memory now, probably never to be seen again.
> 
> Also really praying for another event soon, we need more collectibles!! ^^




I know right, it’s like, “Alright, bye.  I’m leaving now and inconveniencing you all by NOT selling/giving away my collectibles.  You’ll never see them again.”


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's sad seeing not as many people active on here anymore. All those old collectibles are pretty much just a part of our memory now, probably never to be seen again.
> 
> Also really praying for another event soon, we need more collectibles!! ^^



What we need more than new collectibles is more bells in circulation. I would like 10,000 TBT again.

If everyone had 10,000 TBT, I would like 100,000 TBT.


----------



## Bcat

A restock would have been nice. The insanity of them can be a very nice distraction. It’s like Black Friday. But for losers like us


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Can I ask: Were there ever Orange pansies from the shop before?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Can I ask: Were there ever Orange pansies from the shop before?



Nope.  So far we’ve had pink cosmos, pink lilies, blue pansies, blue roses, and blue violets.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Sigh. Pink and blue stuff. What a bummer this is.


----------



## MapleSilver

Will the winter mitten description ever be announced?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since it is August, I expect the TBT Fair to happen some time. Good thing my 3DS is prepared for the event.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hope the fair isn’t cancelled.

If you mods need me to re-locate my apple empire to another location so you can set up the fairground, you can.

And yes, both lands the 2016 and 2017 fairs took place are overran by apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are the staff going to censor the word “TBT Fair” like the Christmas censor incident last year? Or are they just going to cancel it and nothing else?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m going to set a new TBT goal - get up to 20,000 TBT. Can I do it? Let’s see...


----------



## Toot

Alolan_Apples said:


> I?m going to set a new TBT goal - get up to 20,000 TBT. Can I do it? Let?s see...



Yeah why not. Some dude made it to 100k a couple years back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Toot said:


> Yeah why not. Some dude made it to 100k a couple years back.



The difference is that it’s a lot harder these days. There’s fewer TBT Bells in circulation, the community is a lot smaller due to a lack of new AC game, and the collectible craze has died down. I was impatient about getting to 10k TBT, but this time, I’m gonna be patient. Apples hate impatience. If I show patience, the apples will be proud for showing patience.


----------



## Toot

Alolan_Apples said:


> The difference is that it’s a lot harder these days. There’s fewer TBT Bells in circulation, the community is a lot smaller due to a lack of new AC game, and the collectible craze has died down. I was impatient about getting to 10k TBT, but this time, I’m gonna be patient. Apples hate impatience. If I show patience, the apples will be proud for showing patience.



It died down? It was going pretty hard for the longest. I suppose it's as you said. The lack of new AC is slowly killing people. How much do they give per post these days? I'm barely even on anymore, so I have no clue lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Toot said:


> It died down? It was going pretty hard for the longest. I suppose it's as you said. The lack of new AC is slowly killing people. How much do they give per post these days? I'm barely even on anymore, so I have no clue lol.



The amount of TBT Bells per post still stays the same. But there’s been a lot of setbacks. Welcome Bells are disabled, Jingle’s Jolly Jamboree took in a lot of TBT Bells, you don’t get paid for poll creation anymore, and many more I could name.


----------



## Mr_Persona

They will never restock any the collectible I want from the shop.


----------



## Toot

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> They will never restock any the collectible I want from the shop.



Restocks are a myth


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Toot said:


> Restocks are a myth



For now. Wait until Nintendo releases their next big AC game. Since the Switch was so popular and not the 3DS, I bet the community will be even more active then.


----------



## Toot

Alolan_Apples said:


> For now. Wait until Nintendo releases their next big AC game. Since the Switch was so popular and not the 3DS, I bet the community will be even more active then.



That's still a little iffy though. The Switch is still relatively new. Who's to say the an AC game would revive this place? I mean of course it will, but it still is a matter of when. When will the new game drop and will a good amount of people actually have the Switch when it does.


----------



## Midoriya

Toot said:


> Restocks are a myth




So all the restocks that happened in the past years were myths?  That sounds pretty strange to me.  Also, whenever an AC game is released has nothing to do with restocks, as I mentioned before.  Example being ACNL being released in 2013, yet there being a restock in 2015.  Pretty sure they happen every year and AC Switch being related to the activity of the forums is an unrelated issue.


----------



## Toot

Spike Spiegel said:


> So all the restocks that happened in the past years were myths?  That sounds pretty strange to me.  Also, whenever an AC game is released has nothing to do with restocks, as I mentioned before.  Example being ACNL being released in 2013, yet there being a restock in 2015.  Pretty sure they happen every year and AC Switch being related to the activity of the forums is an unrelated issue.



Um... I think you're reading a little too much into it. It's just a joke that's been thrown around here for a couple years.

Lol its not that deep.


----------



## Midoriya

Toot said:


> Um... I think you're reading a little too much into it. It's just a joke that's been thrown around here for a couple years.
> 
> Lol its not that deep.




Oh, alright.  Lmao.  For some reason I thought you were being serious.


----------



## Snowesque

There's no sapphire birthstone in the store?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Well, Round Six of birthstones has started! After going through the cycle five times, it’s starting over.

I remember back when I joined, they announced that they were going to discontinue the birthstones, but they gave it another chance and let the second round begin. Then after a rumor that they will be discontinued for good, they gave them another round. Now it’s regular.


----------



## Peisinoe

What’s the tea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Breaking news: Hundreds of Bell Tree members are dying of boredom.  Riots have started to break out.  Survivors are banging on the doors of the building the staff have boarded themselves up in.  There is no answer, no collectibles, no happiness.  Things are looking bleak for our favorite website.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I'm waiting for the Dec birthstone when its December.
Ugh its many months away


----------



## Chicha

I guess the Fair really is cancelled, huh?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chicha said:


> I guess the Fair really is cancelled, huh?



Or not. What if there is a fair in December instead.

I wonder why the staff have been silent. What’s holding them up this time? I know they have jobs, but they still check up even when they have jobs. What’s different this time?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Or not. What if there is a fair in December instead.
> 
> I wonder why the staff have been silent. What’s holding them up this time? I know they have jobs, but they still check up even when they have jobs. What’s different this time?



We could choose to be optimistic and assume they're planning something really, really big.  But there is also the possibility that they just have better things to do with their lives than entertain a bunch of strangers on the Internet.  Which is totally unreasonable, of course.


----------



## Bcat

Hold out hope y’all. They held the fair during Christmas once


----------



## Shinrai

Just came back! I hope I get to see more of the chocolate cakes so as to complete my collection (long way to go!)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Isabelle is back in the shop.

I would like a restock of the letters though.


----------



## Justin

Alolan_Apples said:


> Isabelle is back in the shop.
> 
> I would like a restock of the letters though.



We're saving that for the New Leaf port.

And yes, there is no Fair this summer / fall -- I'm sorry to anyone disappointed. We will see what happens later.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> We're saving that for the New Leaf port.
> 
> And yes, there is no Fair this summer / fall -- I'm sorry to anyone disappointed. We will see what happens later.



I was hoping that I could get a yellow letter or new fair collectibles, but my true intentions have been revealed in my user title. But unlike getting to 10k TBT, I’m not as desperate or impatient to get up to 20k TBT. And if I get there, I’ll set the goal to 30k TBT.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Justin said:


> We're saving that for the New Leaf port.
> 
> And yes, there is no Fair this summer / fall -- I'm sorry to anyone disappointed. We will see what happens later.



Sure there isn't. Isn't it "cancelled" every year? 

I am forever hoping for a purple mailbox restock. It happened once and I still couldn't get it.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> We're saving that for the New Leaf port.



You know that will never happen lmao, good try.

But yeah some restock friendly to most timezones would be neat, yes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> You know that will never happen lmao, good try.
> 
> But yeah some restock friendly to most timezones would be neat, yes.



I’ll be okay with a 12:00 PM restock in the United Kingdom. I am getting more active around that time. You know what time it is in Texas during that time.


----------



## Sweetley

It would be just nice to be there at a restock where you don't have to decide if you either want to 
go sleep or torment yourself for the sake of some collectibles. Like, please, if there is a restock, then 
have some mercy with users from other timezones and choose a time where the most users profit from 
it...


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’ll be okay with a 12:00 PM restock in the United Kingdom. I am getting more active around that time. You know what time it is in Texas during that time.



Yeah, sometime not 1 am my time would be nice to be honest. I kinda dislike how a lot is centred around US timezones just because majority. Gee thanks.


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Yeah, sometime not 1 am my time would be nice to be honest. I kinda dislike how a lot is centred around US timezones just because majority. Gee thanks.



actually, they'e centered around Canadian timezones, so blame the canucks!!


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> actually, they'e centered around Canadian timezones, so blame the canucks!!



Well, North America in general sorry about the generalization. But "since most users are from that area" or whatever.

Gee thanks :^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I had my apple collectibles for two years now. As someone who trades collectibles a lot, this is a great achievement for me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I had my apple collectibles for two years now. As someone who trades collectibles a lot, this is a great achievement for me.



True, but since they’re your pets you’re less likely to trade them right?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> True, but since they’re your pets you’re less likely to trade them right?



Of course. Even if users are asking for them at a price of 6,000 TBT per apple, I would never sell them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are we ever going to have another Bell Tree Week anytime soon?


----------



## ali.di.magix

Alolan_Apples said:


> Of course. Even if users are asking for them at a price of 6,000 TBT per apple, I would never sell them.



Sell them for 6,000 tbt each then buy them back and you got yourself a 69,000 tbt profit. Sounds like an absolute deal right?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MayorOfMagix said:


> Sell them for 6,000 tbt each then buy them back and you got yourself a 69,000 tbt profit. Sounds like an absolute deal right?



That doesn’t sound fair. If I sold them just for profit, then ask for them back for a low price, that’s kinda like stealing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

New month, so I should expect the following to happen:

- Opal replaces sapphire
- Isabelle collectible pulled from shop
- Egg currency to be removed (why didn’t the staff do this?)

And of course, restock something I can make a huge profit off of so we can have another group (while I can preserve my 10k TBT).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> New month, so I should expect the following to happen:
> 
> - Opal replaces sapphire
> - Isabelle collectible pulled from shop
> - Egg currency to be removed (why didn’t the staff do this?)
> 
> And of course, restock something I can make a huge profit off of so we can have another group (while I can preserve my 10k TBT).



Listen man, you’re my friend and I like you so I’m gonna give you some advice.  You probably shouldn’t straight up announce you’re gonna buy collectibles just to sell them for profit.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I wonder if they will have the wand collectibles back in the shop


----------



## Snowesque

Looking forward to October's birthstone and any Halloween event that might happen!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Listen man, you?re my friend and I like you so I?m gonna give you some advice.  You probably shouldn?t straight up announce you?re gonna buy collectibles just to sell them for profit.



Whether or not people know my true intentions, I seriously miss having new groups created under the groups feature. 42,000 TBT is a lot for an add-on, especially since they became obsolete thanks to Discord.


----------



## Maruchan

TBT Week has officially started: 4 current villagers collectibles restocked.
Coco, Lobo, Mint & Ruby.
Coco at 3/20 at time of this post, Lobo 20/20, Mint 20/20, Ruby 4/5.


----------



## King Dorado

Maruchan said:


> TBT Week has officially started: 4 current villagers collectibles restocked.
> Coco, Lobo, Mint & Ruby.
> Coco at 3/20 at time of this post, Lobo 20/20, Mint 20/20, Ruby 4/5.



Maruuuu
good to see you!


----------



## Maruchan

King Dorado said:


> Maruuuu
> good to see you!



Hiya King Doradooooooo
Lovely to see you again - hope all is well! C:


----------



## piske

Maruchan said:


> TBT Week has officially started: 4 current villagers collectibles restocked.
> Coco, Lobo, Mint & Ruby.
> Coco at 3/20 at time of this post, Lobo 20/20, Mint 20/20, Ruby 4/5.



OMG Maruchan! It's lovely to see you here! I don't even remember what my username was when you were last here... ;_; so, you likely don't remember me, heh. Good to see you regardless. <3


----------



## Maruchan

Freyen said:


> OMG Maruchan! It's lovely to see you here! I don't even remember what my username was when you were last here... ;_; so, you likely don't remember me, heh. Good to see you regardless. <3



.....P e o n y ?!?! Why yes of course, I remembered you!! Very fondly too <33

Times flies, eh? Thanks for the update in VM....well someone went thru a bit of user name change lol

The villager collectibles are quite adorable, don't you think? 
(Hoping against hope that they will release Mitzi or Lolly ones in the near future)

I will see ya around!


----------



## Justin

The Eggs are finally gone are you guys happy


----------



## Sophie23

Will the Jingle Collectible be available this year?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> The Eggs are finally gone are you guys happy



Yes thank you Justin we are forever indebted to you


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> The Eggs are finally gone are you guys happy



Yeh finally and thank you, hope they are eaten faster next time


----------



## Moonfish

I hope Coco gets another restock before she goes away


----------



## Mr_Persona

Moonfish said:


> I hope Coco gets another restock before she goes away



yeah I would like to get her too cause I had her in my old town so she still kinda my villager


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got this new Bat Potion collectible. I don’t know what it does, but the new event going on doesn’t sound interesting to me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got this new Bat Potion collectible. I don’t know what it does, but the new event going on doesn’t sound interesting to me.



I’m just in it for the TBT to be honest.  I already own all the collectibles they’re raffling except for Jack which I don’t really want anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy hope they restock the old ones again soon (i bet when i'm at work but that's another side of it lel) .. totally didn't whale on jack/lucky/pot though aha


----------



## Jacob

For some reason, I thought that the potion collectibles were going to disappear/turn into something else. I think I read the post wrong: 

"We are introducing our brand new Purple Bat Potion collectible, concocted by Laudine. *Whether this mysterious potion heals or hurts remains to be seen...*"

Regardless, I love the way it looks and I think it has a place in my lineup as a badge for Halloween 2018. I also think this is the quietest halloween event since I joined, so that tells me these might be pretty rare/obsolete in a few years


----------



## Snowesque

Thanks for restocking November's birthstone!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I'd love to just keep the bottle thing as it is, me love some odd pot collectibles


----------



## TykiButterfree

Bummer, I had class on Halloween so I didn't check the forums then. The potion is kind of cute, but I think I still like having a rainbow candy lineup.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ugh the Halloween restock reawakened my need for collectibles and now I went and spent 1k on a Yoshi Easter Egg lol.  I mean I've wanted one for awhile and it's a good price, but I really shouldn't spend so frivolously when I barely have any TBT to begin with.


----------



## Wickel

Hey guys, is there a comprehensive list somewhere with all the collectibles and their value? I'm kinda lost haha. thanks!


----------



## Snowesque

*Myrthella *
It's not finished, but the Wiki has the largest list available.
It's mostly just missing Easter 2018 and a few small things.


----------



## Toot

Does anyone think the TBT Marketplace is dying? It doesn’t seem as active as it used to be.


----------



## MasterM64

Toot said:


> Does anyone think the TBT Marketplace is dying? It doesn’t seem as active as it used to be.



I'm not sure, I just know that I have been having difficulty selling collectibles personally for a over a week now so its possible (it also could be that I am just not selling something that people are looking for at the moment). :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I eventually got business here, but I think it’s coming back from sleep, at least when the new AC game comes out.


----------



## Zane

me thinking abt buying the other ball





plz don't let that image be huge I'm on mobile and can't tell hahah


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I’m in the Pok?ball club now. I remember the “Chocolate Cake club”. But I ended up selling the cakes.

But I’m keeping the Pok?ball and the apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You know, trying to buy another collectible of the same that you gave up or sold is hard to get. After giving my Eevee Egg away to someone (to be nice), I wanted to get another from someone else, but nobody is selling an Eevee Egg. I’m still keeping my hopes up for someone to sell their Eevee Egg.

I want to fix my top bar by having many different collectibles dated later than the apples, make it interesting. By then, I would have:

- 12 apples
- 12 tulips
- 12 birthstones
- and 6 other unique collectibles


----------



## mogyay

i want a moon ball i'm sad, idk what else i can sell lol : ( (tfw it's ur own fault bc u never sell ur collectibles tho)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mogyay said:


> i want a moon ball i'm sad, idk what else i can sell lol : ( (tfw it's ur own fault bc u never sell ur collectibles tho)



This is a constant struggle for me lol.  I want to buy collectibles and not sell them, and as a result I’m always broke and can’t afford new collectibles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I helped a total of three members change their usernames, by providing the TBT needed to change their usernames, without asking for anything in return. I even do it without letting them know. I don’t know if anybody else would do this, but I don’t mind letting progress happen.


----------



## MapleSilver

Alolan_Apples said:


> I helped a total of three members change their usernames, by providing the TBT needed to change their usernames, without asking for anything in return. I even do it without letting them know. I don’t know if anybody else would do this, but I don’t mind letting progress happen.



I noticed a lot of people were getting username changes lately. Guess this explains it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MapleSilver said:


> I noticed a lot of people were getting username changes lately. Guess this explains it.



Some had the bells to afford them, others don’t. The ones without the TBT Bells needed to change the username or the items to sell for TBT are the ones I try to help out. It’s hard to let go of my TBT when I want to be one of the rich members, but I also want to make progress on this site when it’s losing activity.


----------



## Chicha

I'm pretty sure the forum will jump back on track once the new AC game is closer to release. We'll hopefully have a bunch of new folks interested in collectibles by then.


----------



## MapleSilver

Chicha said:


> I'm pretty sure the forum will jump back on track once the new AC game is closer to release. We'll hopefully have a bunch of new folks interested in collectibles by then.



So in other words, buy them now while the market is small! Less people wanting collectibles means you can more easily negotiate a price in your favor. Especially with the rarer collectibles that likely won't see any restock.

I mean, I haven't been on TBT long enough to know what it was like back then, but I imagine the market would have been more expensive back when there were more people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MapleSilver said:


> So in other words, buy them now while the market is small! Less people wanting collectibles means you can more easily negotiate a price in your favor. Especially with the rarer collectibles that likely won't see any restock.
> 
> I mean, I haven't been on TBT long enough to know what it was like back then, but I imagine the market would have been more expensive back when there were more people.



It was more expensive. I was there. Right now, I’m trying to buy a chocolate cake for 500 TBT. When I first joined, you can’t even get one for less than 3,500 TBT. The candies, there used to be four (blue, green, red, and yellow), and blue candies used to worth 4,000 TBT (green candies worth 1,500 TBT). But not everything was more expensive then. The Beach Party items sold for less than 500 TBT. The TBT Marketplace was a lot more active back then.

I would also like to let you know about the changes in the TBT exchange rate. Right now, you can get 100 TBT for every 20 million Bells traded. Back then, it was 100 TBT for 5 million Bells. At first (before I joined), it was 100 TBT for 100,000 Bells. We’ve gone a long way.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> It was more expensive. I was there. Right now, I’m trying to buy a chocolate cake for 500 TBT. When I first joined, you can’t even get one for less than 3,500 TBT. The candies, there used to be four (blue, green, red, and yellow), and blue candies used to worth 4,000 TBT (green candies worth 1,500 TBT). But not everything was more expensive then. The Beach Party items sold for less than 500 TBT. The TBT Marketplace was a lot more active back then.
> 
> I would also like to let you know about the changes in the TBT exchange rate. Right now, you can get 100 TBT for every 20 million Bells traded. Back then, it was 100 TBT for 5 million Bells. At first (before I joined), it was 100 TBT for 100,000 Bells. We’ve gone a long way.



That is absolute insanity , I am definitely glad that I got all 12 of my Shamrocks, my dream lineup, when I did!  The only reason why I am stockpiling TBT (through selling a ton of stuff) now is to get ready for AC Switch so I will be able to buy anything I want. lol


----------



## Justin

Yeah, I definitely think it would be wise to take advantage of the current market before the Switch invasion comes! It might not be quite the same since this is 2019 and not 2013, forums aren't as popular now, but the difference between pre-New Leaf and New Leaf release was absolutely insane.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

For real, I don't think I'd have most of my collectibles if the market wasn't so bad.  For example, my Yoshi Easter egg only cost me 1k, despite the fact that it's very rare and used to go for much more than that.


----------



## Vizionari

I also kinda want a Moon Ball just because it goes well with my Aurora and Eevee eggs, but that's just mostly aesthetic ^^;


----------



## Snowesque

Thanks for adding December's birthstone!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Snowesque said:


> Thanks for adding December's Birthstone!



And not subtracting the new Pok?balls.


----------



## MapleSilver

Alolan_Apples said:


> And not subtracting the new Pok?balls.



They'll go away on December 3rd.


----------



## Snowesque

*MapleSilver* 



Justin said:


> Head over to the Shop now to purchase your choice of either a Moon Ball or Love Ball collectible. Please make your choice and purchase by December 3rd before they leave the Shop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wish someone can sell me a blue rose collectible. Also, when I decided what collectibles will go under my sidebar as part of my “assorted collectibles” collection, the glow wands from the 2016 TBT Fair are not ruled out. But I don’t know if I want to buy one. I don’t want to go below 1,000 TBT again.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wish someone can sell me a blue rose collectible.



If I had one on-hand, I definitely would sell you one my friend! 


To add to the discussion here, is it just me or did the Love/Moon Balls jumpstart the TBT Market? I know I personally benefited from trading my Love Ball collectible to someone who loved it far more than I did (I made most of the TBT I have now through most of the collectibles I got in that particular trade)!  In less than 3 days, I sold most collectibles I had that sat in my inventory for over a month (the ones that I did not get from the Love Ball trade) when I had a general collectible selling thread (sold my pear and orange in a single day crazily enough for example)!  I honestly hope this momentum/velocity continues and will spike even more once AC Switch releases! It is very good for the TBT economy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> If I had one on-hand, I definitely would sell you one my friend!
> 
> 
> To add to the discussion here, is it just me or did the Love/Moon Balls jumpstart the TBT Market? I know I personally benefited from trading my Love Ball collectible to someone who loved it far more than I did (I made most of the TBT I have now through most of the collectibles I got in that particular trade)!  In less than 3 days, I sold most collectibles I had that sat in my inventory for over a month (the ones that I did not get from the Love Ball trade) when I had a general collectible selling thread (sold my pear and orange in a single day crazily enough for example)!  I honestly hope this momentum/velocity continues and will spike even more once AC Switch releases! It is very good for the TBT economy.



Yeah, the marketplace is getting more active due to the new Pok?balls released.

But once AC Switch comes out, it’s time for me to fill out my application - to join the site staff. I have ideas for this site, and I’ve been active the whole time this site was losing activity.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, the marketplace is getting more active due to the new Pok?balls released.
> 
> But once AC Switch comes out, it’s time for me to fill out my application - to join the site staff.



I definitely find that exciting even as someone who is not as big into collecting collectibles like a lot of people on this thread are (I am honestly selling my extra collectibles to stockpile TBT for AC Switch).  I am very curious what the value of them will be a couple years from now especially since there are currently less than 50 of each one in existence at the time of this post! 

If you fill out an application for TBT Staff, I will go ahead and say that you have my endorsement my friend as a member of the community!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You know, 2018 avoided being a repeat of 2017, but 2017 was virtually a repeat of 2016 when it came to site events. Here’s what happened in the past few years:


*Month**2015**2016**2017**2018**February**Valentine’s Roses**Valentine’s Roses**Valentine’s Roses**Valentine’s Roses**April**2015 Egg Hunt**2016 Egg Hunt**2017 Egg Hunt**2018 Egg Hunt**June**Staff Applications Open**New Staff**Staff Changes**No changes in staff**August**Fire Festival**2016 TBT Fair**2017 TBT Fair**No summer event**October**TBT Spooktacular**Woods Expedition**Woods Expedition**Villager Week**December**Jingle’s Jolly Jamboree**12 Days of Christmas**12 Days of Christmas**Still waiting*

You see, 2017 was a repeat of 2016. If 2018 continues to go the path it went, I’m not sure if we’ll have an Advent Calendar event this year (which includes collectible raffles). We’ll still have something, just not the same event. It’s also worth saying that the Valentine’s event in 2018 was close to the time servers are doing bad, and the 2018 Egg Hunt was a mix of April Fool’s and Easter.


----------



## MasterM64

*@Alolan_Apples:*
That's a nice chart you made there! It will be interesting to see what they do this month, I am curious if it will be a repeat of a past event or a new one. Either way, it is going to have to be something fun & exciting.


----------



## Alienfish

Would be nice if they did some advent calendar this year, but hey anything would be nice imo..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may know a lot about collectibles, events, and TBT’s history, but here’s one thing I would like to ask. If eggs are harder to get than feathers and other TBT Fair collectibles, why are feathers always more valuable than eggs on the TBT Marketplace?


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may know a lot about collectibles, events, and TBT’s history, but here’s one thing I would like to ask. If eggs are harder to get than feathers and other TBT Fair collectibles, why are feathers always more valuable than eggs on the TBT Marketplace?



Because you actually have to do major work on real life things, and sometimes even get favourite/first place etc. in the contests and events to get that many tickets which is only done by a few. And since some of the fair prizes never returns/returned they are more valuable.

I assume something like that, whereas eggs you can basically get around googling things or just dig around the forum for a few days straight. I'd say some eggs are quite pricey for that matter too, but that's probably because a few people get many right or just buy one type of them etc.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Because you actually have to do major work on real life things, and sometimes even get favourite/first place etc. in the contests and events to get that many tickets which is only done by a few. And since some of the fair prizes never returns/returned they are more valuable.
> 
> I assume something like that, whereas eggs you can basically get around googling things or just dig around the forum for a few days straight. I'd say some eggs are quite pricey for that matter too, but that's probably because a few people get many right or just buy one type of them etc.



I see.

So far, I never won a contest, and I’ve been nominated only once. So I could never get the big tickets to buy more collectibles. But I did get a couple of achievements that would make the envy of everyone. Here’s what I’m missing:

- A golden egg (but I’m not going to try)
- A trophy collectible
- Starting a group (which costs 42,000 TBT, and I wasn’t able to gather enough funds)
- Becoming a staff member

While all of those are both hard and only achievable at certain times, they are a lot easier than getting what I dreamed of most in Little Big Planet the whole time I played it. And there are a couple of odd achievements that not very many got, but I got (like having over 100 blog entries).


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I see.
> 
> So far, I never won a contest, and I’ve been nominated only once. So I could never get the big tickets to buy more collectibles. But I did get a couple of achievements that would make the envy of everyone. Here’s what I’m missing:
> 
> - A golden egg (but I’m not going to try)
> - A trophy collectible
> - Starting a group (which costs 42,000 TBT, and I wasn’t able to gather enough funds)
> - Becoming a staff member
> 
> While all of those are both hard and only achievable at certain times, they are a lot easier than getting what I dreamed of most in Little Big Planet the whole time I played it. And there are a couple of odd achievements that not very many got, but I got (like having over 100 blog entries).



Looks like you got your work cut out for you. lol It is crazy how expensive it is to start a group, but I guess that is why they encourage us to team up with other members to start one! & of course, you already know that you have my endorsement for TBT Staff as a member of the community! 


Just out of curiosity, does anyone remember how much purple candy collectibles costed in the shop in Halloween 2017 (couldn't find it on the TBT Wiki and I bet Snowesque would be interested in knowing as well as a Wiki Editor)?


----------



## Snowesque

*MasterM64 *
I've seen 666 Bells pop up a couple times, I haven't edited it in though as I was planning to make a thread one day asking for information for a few things to confirm them. Just haven't gotten around to compiling it yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> *MasterM64 *
> I've seen 666 Bells pop up a couple times, I haven't edited it in though as I was planning to make a thread one day asking for information for a few things to confirm them. Just haven't gotten around to compiling it yet.



Purple Candy was 299 TBT.  Orange Candy was 666 TBT.


----------



## Sweetley

I wonder if there will ever be collectibles of the perfect versions of the fruits, like perfect cherry or
perfect apple for example.


----------



## Wildtown

Pansie said:


> I wonder if there will ever be collectibles of the perfect versions of the fruits, like perfect cherry or
> perfect apple for example.



that would be very cool


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a new idea for the site. A wishing coin collectible. You can configure the collectible to make a wish, and you gift it to the wishing well (a TBT account). You can only wish for collectibles or Bells, and only those who are lucky will have their wishes come true. This can only be done during TBT events, and when the wishing well account will draw a raffle, but keep the results private. Those who win the lucky draw will have their Bell or collectible wish come true.

Example:

Let?s say that the wishing coin is already in stock. I take the coin, and then I go to configure. I put down ?100,000 TBT Bells? as what I wish for, and my username when it asks for a name. After configuring it, I gift it to the wishing well account. If I win the raffle (which remains private), I should get a PM saying that my wish came true, and then I earn 100,000 TBT. If I don?t, I should get a PM saying that my wish didn?t come true, as nothing happens.

Just letting you know, you can put down anything in the wish box when configuring the collectible (including stuff like ?I wish Justin can change his avatar to a Kracko avatar? or ?I wish the TBT banner included Isabelle dressed like Digby?), but only wishes for collectibles and Bells would be entered in the lucky draw, and it has to be an already existing collectible and not award collectibles (like the golden egg or rainbow feather).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Let’s say that the wishing coin is already in stock. I take the coin, and then I go to configure. I put down “100,000 TBT Bells” as what I wish for, and my username when it asks for a name. After configuring it, I gift it to the wishing well account. If I win the raffle (which remains private), I should get a PM saying that my wish came true, and then I earn 100,000 TBT. If I don’t, I should get a PM saying that my wish didn’t come true, as nothing happens.



Yeahhh no offense but this would screw up the economy immensely.  The staff can't just start giving out whatever amount of TBT the members want, even if it is a raffle and not too many people would win.  As much as I could use some TBT myself I don't think this is a good idea at all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeahhh no offense but this would screw up the economy immensely.  The staff can't just start giving out whatever amount of TBT the members want, even if it is a raffle and not too many people would win.  As much as I could use some TBT myself I don't think this is a good idea at all.



I just came up with the idea because I was thinking about wish tokens or wishing candies. They may exist in fiction, but not in reality. Maybe I can take back the TBT Bell part as only collectible wishes can count. I was throwing that out as an example.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just came up with the idea because I was thinking about wish tokens or wishing candies. They may exist in fiction, but not in reality. Maybe I can take back the TBT Bell part as only collectible wishes can count. I was throwing that out as an example.



Ah, that makes sense.  It's a nice thought, to be sure.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ah, that makes sense.  It's a nice thought, to be sure.



Yeah unless the prizes were items you wouldn't be able to gift, this would ruin the economy even more.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> Yeah unless the prizes were items you wouldn't be able to gift, this would ruin the economy even more.



I think they should definitely set some limits on the collectibles lmao


----------



## Snowesque

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Purple Candy was 299 TBT.  Orange Candy was 666 TBT.


And that's exactly why they need confirming haha.


----------



## Laureline

Not sure if this is the place to ask this, but what would be a fair price for purple feather from 2015? I don?t have one but was just curious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think they should definitely set some limits on the collectibles lmao



Here are the limits to my wish token idea:

- Originally, I would allow TBT Bell wishes, but this won’t allow TBT Bell wishes. If it were allowed, the cap should be 100 TBT, maybe 1,000 TBT.
- And if TBT wishes weren’t allowed, only collectible wishes are allowed. So if you wished Justin changed his avatar to Kracko, it won’t appear in the lucky draw raffle.
- Collectibles you can’t wish for: Bunny Day Grand Prize Ticket, Golden Egg, raffle tickets, wishing coin collectible, trophy collectibles, rainbow feather, green pinwheel, moon wand, Tetris grid, timestamp collectibles (like the 10 colllectible and TBT Fair patches), birthstones, Bell bag collectible (from 2013), ancient lantern, ancient scroll, pink candy, Christmas candy, black candy, spooky toothpaste, Thunder flame (that was specifically made for Project Staff member Thunder), Christmas lights (limited edition only), inexisting collectibles (like Marill Egg collectible), and any of the Pok?ball collectibles.
- You can’t wish for collectibles for a specific timeframe. I can’t wish for a choco cake collectible purchased in 1977 because if I made that wish in the future, the timestamp is from the day the wish came true, not from the 1900’s.


----------



## Wildtown

this hole wish token thing sounds pretty cool! also maybe you could get like name changes and animated avatar things!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I like how our current members look ahead of time for potential flaws when someone suggests an idea. If we don’t look ahead of time for potential flaws before imposing it, there would be a lot of problems going on with it. For instance, many of us were unaware that people could abuse the interest system back when it was first in effect. When I initially came up with the wishing well and coin idea, I decided to exclude stuff like trophy collectibles because they can’t wish for what they didn’t earn. That, and it obliterates the purpose of the collectibles to wish for them and have the wish come true. But to be fair, the community in 2013 didn’t know that users would eventually abuse earning TBT. The whole collectible craze, I believe has increased the demand for TBT Bells. But since we experienced these issues, we were able to look ahead when someone comes up with an idea like this.


----------



## MasterM64

Is it just me or are Blue Candy collectibles losing value? Looking at my first reference, Blue Candy used to be 500+ TBT and now I see it going for less than 100 now!  It was 150+ prior to Halloween and it has been dropping since then which doesn't make sense to me since there were only 20 available in the shop the whole time and I think the total Blue Candy in existence is less than 300... Why do y'all think that is? Do you think people are just trying to do quick sales instead of retaining the real value of the collectible?


----------



## Alienfish

Well there have been loads of blue candy sales in the shop and ways to get em recent years so probably why.


----------



## MasterM64

Sheila said:


> Well there have been loads of blue candy sales in the shop and ways to get em recent years so probably why.



It still doesn't make sense though because there are more peach collectibles in the wild than blue candy (going off sales numbers in the shop) and is worth currently almost 4 times as much... :/ I know scarcity is caused by veterans being inactive, but it just seems odd to me I guess.


----------



## Alienfish

MasterM64 said:


> It still doesn't make sense though because there are more peach collectibles in the wild than blue candy (going off sales numbers in the shop) and is worth currently almost 4 times as much... :/ I know scarcity is caused by veterans being inactive, but it just seems odd to me I guess.



Well peaches have been less restocks I guess and people collect them more and sell them less. That's what I would think at least and yeah probably old timers keeping them as well.

And yeah while more peaches might have been released people tend to keep/hoard them and they have been less restocked as a whole. Even if like, say 300 peaches restocked it were mostly in the past and/or that NL event last year and 200 candies have been stocked people are more keen to sell those because it looks maybe, less great and there have been more restocks recently so more newtimers got them and sells them etc. If it makes sense lol


----------



## MasterM64

Sheila said:


> Well peaches have been less restocks I guess and people collect them more and sell them less. That's what I would think at least and yeah probably old timers keeping them as well.
> 
> And yeah while more peaches might have been released people tend to keep/hoard them and they have been less restocked as a whole. Even if like, say 300 peaches restocked it were mostly in the past and/or that NL event last year and 200 candies have been stocked people are more keen to sell those because it looks maybe, less great and there have been more restocks recently so more newtimers got them and sells them etc. If it makes sense lol



It definitely seems to be a supply and demand reason behind the recent price changes after thinking through each other's reasoning. Hopefully, with AC Switch coming around in the near future, the demand for collectibles will spike which will in turn affect their value!


----------



## Wildtown

ikr like blue candy's have really declined i remember when i found someone selling blue candy's for 15 tbt so i bought them all and resold them for a lot more and made tons they also had a bunch of purple candy's for 50 which i bought one and sold super cheap but still made some tbt, but yah blue candys arent what they used to be


----------



## Alienfish

MasterM64 said:


> It definitely seems to be a supply and demand reason behind the recent price changes after thinking through each other's reasoning. Hopefully, with AC Switch coming around in the near future, the demand for collectibles will spike which will in turn affect their value!



Yeah, I think the demands for peaches are greater and they (probably) look nicer so people want them while candies might be more average and many released recently so lots of people could buy them. Etc.

And yeah hopefully they will do another full restock soon so the number might increase and newer people might be able to afford them as well.


----------



## MasterM64

Wildtown said:


> ikr like blue candy's have really declined i remember when i found someone selling blue candy's for 15 tbt so i bought them all and resold them for a lot more and made tons they also had a bunch of purple candy's for 50 which i bought one and sold super cheap but still made some tbt, but yah blue candys arent what they used to be



I always am looking out for deals as well, especially since I would love to run a collectible shop that sold most collectibles year-round (wish I can find a supplier or something lol). I actually got most of my current TBT due to a single, large trade (through trading my Love Ball) because I happened to be at the right place at the right time (me and the other user were both happy at the end of the day and that is all that matters in a trade [they loved the Love Ball way more than I did]).  Like I told Sheila above, I just hope AC Switch will cause a huge surge in the collectibles market due to people coming back and also new users joining as well!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I still need a love ball going off topic lol.

Yeah, I think we need more restocks with the current economy though...


----------



## MasterM64

Sheila said:


> Yeah I still need a love ball going off topic lol.
> 
> Yeah, I think we need more restocks with the current economy though...



I definitely agree with that, especially for the Dobustu no Mori letters (would love to have them in my lineup at some point)!


----------



## Alienfish

MasterM64 said:


> I definitely agree with that, especially for the Dobustu no Mori letters (would love to have them in my lineup at some point)!



Yeah, been way too long since they had one...Would be neat snagging something although with the times and my slow internet nah  

(also I hope I find a Love Ball seller soon lol)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Yeah, been way too long since they had one...Would be neat snagging something although with the times and my slow internet nah
> 
> (also I hope I find a Love Ball buyer soon lol)



Do you mean seller? You can’t buy from a buyer, but you can buy from a seller and sell to a buyer.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Do you mean seller? You can’t buy from a buyer, but you can buy from a seller and sell to a buyer.



Yeah lol sorry. But yeah they seem kinda rare around :/


----------



## MasterM64

Sheila said:


> Yeah lol sorry. But yeah they seem kinda rare around :/



Due to there being less than 50 of them in existence and most of them being in the collections of Pokemon fans (unlike me shh... ), I bet it is going to be hard to find a seller of one. I bet Love Balls and Moon Balls are going to be worth a ton of TBT years from now due to all of these factors so I definitely recommend getting one as soon as possible. o/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Yeah lol sorry. But yeah they seem kinda rare around :/



I have that feeling too. Although the Eevee Egg and Cool Feather are harder to get than any flower collectible, I already got them, yet I am struggling to get the blue rose. I think right now, they are in the hands of everyone that wanted one.


----------



## Alienfish

MasterM64 said:


> Due to there being less than 50 of them in existence and most of them being in the collections of Pokemon fans (unlike me shh... ), I bet it is going to be hard to find a seller of one. I bet Love Balls and Moon Balls are going to be worth a ton of TBT years from now due to all of these factors so I definitely recommend getting one as soon as possible. o/



Yeah I'm trying sigh... Wish u could have gotten both tbh


----------



## MasterM64

Sheila said:


> Yeah I'm trying sigh... Wish u could have gotten both tbh



I considered having both when they were first announced due to them having a high probability of rarity years from now, but I think I did quite well making 6000+ TBT from it at the end through selling the collectibles I got in the trade so I honestly have no regrets. lol


----------



## Alienfish

MasterM64 said:


> I considered having both when they were first announced due to them having a high probability of rarity years from now, but I think I did quite well making 6000+ TBT from it at the end through selling the collectibles I got in the trade so I honestly have no regrets. lol



Feels. Some people say they wanna sell or trade but i dont think final boss feather would be fair atm lol


----------



## Jacob

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the love/moon balls won't be wildly expensive in the future. The only huge profits can be made selling them right now. I don't doubt they'll be rare/hard to obtain, but their rarity will be much more similar to the ice cream swirl/popsicle or blue/green fair balloon than the Original Pokeball or party popper or pinwheel, for example. 

The original pokeball will always sell for more than double the moon or love balls because of their different designs and recognizability/aesthetic. And because the moon/love balls are a set and aren't already selling for an insane amount of tbt, their value as a whole will only increase a little bit over the years, much like the TBT fair feathers (None of them are universally desirable any more, unless a user buys them all as a set which is near impossible).

The Moon/Love balls are being owned by 3 types of people, which are the Pokemon fans (who won't sell them), the collectors (who won't sell them), and those looking to flip a profit off them in the future (which will never happen because no one is selling them to begin with)

Thats my theory !


----------



## MasterM64

Jacob said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the love/moon balls won't be wildly expensive in the future. The only huge profits can be made selling them right now. I don't doubt they'll be rare/hard to obtain, but their rarity will be much more similar to the ice cream swirl/popsicle or blue/green fair balloon than the Original Pokeball or party popper or pinwheel, for example.
> 
> The original pokeball will always sell for more than double the moon or love balls because of their different designs and recognizability/aesthetic. And because the moon/love balls are a set and aren't already selling for an insane amount of tbt, their value as a whole will only increase a little bit over the years, much like the TBT fair feathers (None of them are universally desirable any more, unless a user buys them all as a set which is near impossible).
> 
> The Moon/Love balls are being owned by 3 types of people, which are the Pokemon fans (who won't sell them), the collectors (who won't sell them), and those looking to flip a profit off them in the future (which will never happen because no one is selling them to begin with)
> 
> Thats my theory !



I definitely agree to an extent what you are saying Jacob, but I feel Moon Balls and Love Balls will be worth more than you are predicting because Pokeballs are usually kept by the same 3 groups you describe. I also would argue that the feathers are still desirable, it is just that many people are not willing to let them go because they love/value them. I do agree that they will not be close as valuable as Pokeballs because they are much rarer in terms of quantity, are older collectibles, and are seen as a status symbol to an extent (like owning a Weird Doll). I am thinking they will reach the 4000+ area eventually as some point roughly. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Jacob

MasterM64 said:


> I also would argue that the feathers are still desirable, it is just that many people are not willing to let them go because they love/value them. I do agree that they will not be close as valuable as Pokeballs because they are much rarer in terms of quantity, are older collectibles, and are seen as a status symbol to an extent (like owning a Weird Doll). I am thinking they will reach the 4000+ area eventually as some point roughly. What are your thoughts?



I would say that the feathers being undesirable is a lot more complex that people not willing to let them go solely because the amount of feathers now are doubled. Like in 2015/2016 there was only the 7 of them, white being the most rare. And people would used to be obsessed with trying to own them, white feathers went for 40k tbt, pink and purple went for 15-20k, etc. Now theres about 15 or 16 feathers (I think?) including black and boss which are like the new "rare" ones, but nobody is really trying to get their hands on any of them if that makes sense.

Theres just a lot more collectibles now, probably over 200 different ones to collect. More than double how many there were when the TBT marketplace was at its peak activity (I was really really active during that time so I miss it :,[  ). Welcome bells were taken away also so theres significantly less tbt going around, so when more members flood the site, all the bells a user has will be thinned out. The active richest members now have about 10k tbt instead of 40k, so in the future collectibles like moon/love ball won't be casually sold for a lot of tbt.

The only reason the pokeball would cost so much tbt is because its price is already established that high, and nobody has sold one in at least a year to bring that price down. A reasonable price for pokeball is probably 8k tbt compared to the 20k it used to be, but you won't be seeing anyone selling it for that low because they would feel jipped.

- - - Post Merge - - -

damn I wrote way too much lol sorry this is fun tho


----------



## MapleSilver

Just wondering, are the Motes of Flame giftable, and if so, how expensive do you think they would be? I imagine they would be some of the most expensive because I almost never see anyone with them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MapleSilver said:


> Just wondering, are the Motes of Flame giftable, and if so, how expensive do you think they would be? I imagine they would be some of the most expensive because I almost never see anyone with them.



No, they were never giftable, and I don’t the staff would ever allow gifting them.


----------



## MapleSilver

Alolan_Apples said:


> No, they were never giftable, and I don’t the staff would ever allow gifting them.



Ah, that's unfortunate then. They're some of my favorite looking collectibles.


----------



## MasterM64

Jacob said:


> I would say that the feathers being undesirable is a lot more complex that people not willing to let them go solely because the amount of feathers now are doubled. Like in 2015/2016 there was only the 7 of them, white being the most rare. And people would used to be obsessed with trying to own them, white feathers went for 40k tbt, pink and purple went for 15-20k, etc. Now theres about 15 or 16 feathers (I think?) including black and boss which are like the new "rare" ones, but nobody is really trying to get their hands on any of them if that makes sense.
> 
> Theres just a lot more collectibles now, probably over 200 different ones to collect. More than double how many there were when the TBT marketplace was at its peak activity (I was really really active during that time so I miss it :,[  ). Welcome bells were taken away also so theres significantly less tbt going around, so when more members flood the site, all the bells a user has will be thinned out. The active richest members now have about 10k tbt instead of 40k, so in the future collectibles like moon/love ball won't be casually sold for a lot of tbt.
> 
> The only reason the pokeball would cost so much tbt is because its price is already established that high, and nobody has sold one in at least a year to bring that price down. A reasonable price for pokeball is probably 8k tbt compared to the 20k it used to be, but you won't be seeing anyone selling it for that low because they would feel jipped.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> damn I wrote way too much lol sorry this is fun tho



I can see why that is the case, there are a lot of flavors of the same collectible per say so it is harder to collect them all and it can make it so that certain feathers/collectables are more common than others (due to something as simple as color preference). That is interesting, I assume they removed welcome TBT to reduce inflation? I am definitely curious what AC Switch will do when it comes around, it would be awesome if the market becomes just as active as the past (or even more so!)!  When it comes to the Pokeball, I can see why it will stay high, but it does still make me wonder if the Moon Ball and Love Balls will become very valuable just because no one is going to let go of them like the regular Pokeball? At the same time though, I do agree that less and less TBT is in circulation and less is being held by individuals so essentially the TBT is become "more valuable" per say (since deflation is occurring because of thousands of past members no longer being active and very slow inflation is occurring because less TBT is being produced/introduced each day compared to when welcome TBT was a thing). It is very interesting to see the economics of TBT in effect the way it is. 

I find this fun as well! lol


----------



## Wildtown

i have made a ok guide! that is updated and i hope that it will stay updated with all of your help!
https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?461077-New-Collectible-Guide-Know-Open!


----------



## MasterM64

Wildtown said:


> i have made a ok guide! that is updated and i hope that it will stay updated with all of your help!
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?461077-New-Collectible-Guide-Know-Open!



Nice guide!  I recommend asking Lucanosa on how he made his cosmetically since this guide is based off a guide he did and I think it would be good to recreate the clean, organized look it had with this newest guide!


----------



## Wildtown

MasterM64 said:


> Nice guide!  I recommend asking Lucanosa on how he made his cosmetically since this guide is based off a guide he did and I think it would be good to recreate the clean, organized look it had with this newest guide!



yes i totally agree! i couldnt really figure out how to make it exactly like his but i think it cost 2 tbt per pic soo its kinda hard, but yes i totally agree i would love to make it look like his


----------



## Alienfish

Wildtown said:


> yes i totally agree! i couldnt really figure out how to make it exactly like his but i think it cost 2 tbt per pic soo its kinda hard, but yes i totally agree i would love to make it look like his



Pics doesn't cost unless you use the site uploader, and you shouldn't. Just host the image on imgur or something for example and use the


----------



## MasterM64

Sheila said:


> Pics doesn't cost unless you use the site uploader, and you shouldn't. Just host the image on imgur or something for example and use the img url here[/img tags :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> For hosting stuff, I definitely recommend using Google Drive because you get 15GB free just by having a Google Account. :) Posting images is a bit trickier than a typical URL from places like Imgur, but you have full control of that 15GB of space (don't have to worry about it getting deleted and you have complete control how the content is shared as well) and you can also scale the posted images however you like as well once you figure out how the parameters of the URLs work with Google Drive! :D Additionally, it also has version control so it is very easy to update images if need be! :) Google Drive is what hosts all of my images in my [url="https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?459292-#128309-e-reader-Card-Designs-Ported-to-New-Leaf!-(WORK-IN-PROGRESS-10-15-Design-Cards-)&p=8058203#post8058203"]e-Reader Card Designs thread[/url] and so far I have not experienced too many problems with it!


----------



## Alienfish

^didn't know images was part of that man, but yeah should work then, but yeah don't use the site uploader since you can't delete the attachment if you close the thread or such.


----------



## Wildtown

i used the site uploader for a few of them and it didnt cost me 2 tbt?


----------



## Alienfish

Wildtown said:


> i used the site uploader for a few of them and it didnt cost me 2 tbt?



It should do..? I remember when I didn't know you could use image tags etc. here and I accidentally did that when I was newbie lol. I could delete some and get my tbt back but old locked threads are stuck lol.


----------



## Wildtown

Sheila said:


> It should do..? I remember when I didn't know you could use image tags etc. here and I accidentally did that when I was newbie lol. I could delete some and get my tbt back but old locked threads are stuck lol.



hmm, it hasnt charged me yet?


----------



## Alienfish

Wildtown said:


> hmm, it hasnt charged me yet?



Are you sure? I doubt they have changed that but check your transactions maybe?


----------



## Wildtown

Sheila said:


> Are you sure? I doubt they have changed that but check your transactions maybe?



i did theres nothing there about it...


----------



## Alienfish

Weird, it should cost forum currency to use it, or you maybe removed them?

Oh well if someone can bring clarification on this I'd be grateful but I'm pretty sure it should deduct bells.


----------



## Wildtown

Sheila said:


> Weird, it should cost forum currency to use it, or you maybe removed them?
> 
> Oh well if someone can bring clarification on this I'd be grateful but I'm pretty sure it should deduct bells.



ikr, nope i didnt remove them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I finally got the blue rose! I’m still looking for the chocolate cake though. A chocolate cake purchased 5/21/2016 or later.

I would also like a Star Glow Wand to finish my “assorted collectibles” collection, but I’m gonna wait until I have more TBT.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I finally got the blue rose! I’m still looking for the chocolate cake though. A chocolate cake purchased 5/21/2016 or later.
> 
> I would also like a Star Glow Wand to finish my “assorted collectibles” collection, but I’m gonna wait until I have more TBT.



I am very glad that I was able to help you out my friend!  If I manage to acquire any of the 2 you mentioned, you will get first dibs!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> I am very glad that I was able to help you out my friend!  If I manage to acquire any of the 2 you mentioned, you will get first dibs!



Just letting you know, I sold a Star Wand for 8,000 TBT back when it was new. I don’t want to go back to below 1,000 TBT. I don’t even want to be closer to 1,000 TBT than 10,000 TBT. So I wouldn’t try to get a Star Wand at the moment. I will if I had 20,000 TBT, but not 7,611 TBT. But the chocolate cake, I can get one quite easily, and without disrupting my sidebar.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just letting you know, I sold a Star Wand for 8,000 TBT back when it was new. I don’t want to go back to below 1,000 TBT. I don’t even want to be closer to 1,000 TBT than 10,000 TBT. So I wouldn’t try to get a Star Wand at the moment. I will if I had 20,000 TBT, but not 7,611 TBT. But the chocolate cake, I can get one quite easily, and without disrupting my sidebar.



Sounds good, I'll keep that in mind my friend!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I still can’t wait until they allow us to re-arrange collectibles in the sidebar, so I can have my apples out in the spotlight while I can trade them out for my “assorted collectibles” without clicking the “hidden” boxes.


----------



## mogyay

oh me vs u apple then, i rly want a star wand too haha, it's my fave collectable of all timeee


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> oh me vs u apple then, i rly want a star wand too haha, it's my fave collectable of all timeee



Part of the reason why I don’t want a star wand right now is because I don’t want to spend all my TBT or go below 1,000 TBT. As someone who likes to hold 10,000 TBT, I don’t want to be further than closer. I will eventually buy one, it’s just I don’t want to have low TBT (especially in a time there’s less TBT in circulation and less events to come up).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wish I can get a Star Glow Wand for free, but I’m not the kind of person that will accept stuff without giving anything in return. But I have given stuff away without asking for anything in return.

Maybe I should continue building up my karma. Do good stuff, something good will happen to you.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I still can’t wait until they allow us to re-arrange collectibles in the sidebar, so I can have my apples out in the spotlight while I can trade them out for my “assorted collectibles” without clicking the “hidden” boxes.



That would be really nice my friend if TBT Staff made that happen  , but I doubt it would be free since I can see different timestamps being an important factor to the value of a collectible especially in a more hyped up market. o/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I actually decided that if I get the snowflake, I won’t ask for a star wand later. It has the exact same background, and part of my “assorted collectibles” rule is that none shall have the same background or category.


----------



## Vizionari

ooh the gold candy looks pretty nice, but then there's also the frost egg back :00


----------



## Alienfish

Probably gonna try for green feather if I can it'd look nice. Probably not trying for candy since I won't be able to have them all anyway.


----------



## mogyay

tempting to go for the big prizes so i can sell them for star wand funds but that's kind of not in the spirit of christmas so i think i'll just try get a gold candy and maybe jingle


----------



## seliph

mogyay said:


> tempting to go for the big prizes so i can sell them for star wand funds but that's kind of not in the spirit of christmas so i think i'll just try get a gold candy and maybe jingle



on the contrary i feel that selling valuable items for profit is very christmassy, especially if u put a big red SALE sticker on top


----------



## toadsworthy

Mog do what you need to do to get that coin


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm just over here debating whether I should participate in what will pretty much be the restocks all over again and get into a brawl over the Toy Hammer or just settle on the gold candy + Jingle.


----------



## toadsworthy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm just over here debating whether I should participate in what will pretty much be the restocks all over again and get into a brawl over the Toy Hammer or just settle on the gold candy + Jingle.



I can't imagine too many people are gonna go after the hammer tbh.... I'm looking at both candies myself over everything else.

I thought about getting a hammer, but I actually already have one that I don't remember obtaining

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh dang there are 2? you just need to know when you get the tinsel for it and go straight there if you want it. I can't imagine too many people will be laying in wait to jump at it


----------



## mogyay

not even a restock war though it's literally just about who rushes through the tinsel first, in the end it could be as simple as the mods gave out the tinsel to someone else first... :/


----------



## toadsworthy

mogyay said:


> not even a restock war though it's literally just about who rushes through the tinsel first, in the end it could be as simple as the mods gave out the tinsel to someone else first... :/



this is very true, I asked about restocks in the discord we'll see what they say


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mogyay said:


> not even a restock war though it's literally just about who rushes through the tinsel first, in the end it could be as simple as the mods gave out the tinsel to someone else first... :/



I am very guilty of tinsel rushing tbh.  It's just that there's only 2 of them and I know a couple people are planning to sell it for profit if they get their hands on one. :/


----------



## mogyay

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am very guilty of tinsel rushing tbh.  It's just that there's only 2 of them and I know a couple people are planning to sell it for profit if they get their hands on one. :/



i def don't blame u or anyone else for it, just wish there was a better way of doing it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My priorities of what to get with my tinsels:

1 - Toy Hammer
2 - Frost Egg
3 - Two Green Feathers

If the first one is ruled out because of selling out, there’s always the frost egg. And if I can’t have that, the green feathers would be what I buy. But I hope I get to the Toy Hammers as soon as I get up to 60 Tinsels.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> My priorities of what to get with my tinsels:
> 
> 1 - Toy Hammer
> 2 - Frost Egg
> 3 - Two Green Feathers
> 
> If the first one is ruled out because of selling out, there?s always the frost egg. And if I can?t have that, the green feathers would be what I buy. But I hope I get to the Toy Hammers as soon as I get up to 60 Tinsels.



Thinking along similar lines as well my friend, I'm just hoping my Tinsel balance gets updated soon (since I have participated in all the events) so all I have to do patiently wait for the Advent Calendar to provide enough of it and just so I can focus on the Stocking Stuffer event! xD


----------



## Wildtown

MasterM64 said:


> Thinking along similar lines as well my friend, I'm just hoping my Tinsel balance gets updated soon (since I have participated in all the events) so all I have to do patiently wait for the Advent Calendar to provide enough of it and just so I can focus on the Stocking Stuffer event! xD



yah do you really think thel give more than 60 tinsel??? also i couldnt get a pic of our tree because we didnt get one this year 1st time in 15+ years XD and my first year on tbt


----------



## MasterM64

Wildtown said:


> yah do you really think thel give more than 60 tinsel??? also i couldnt get a pic of our tree because we didnt get one this year 1st time in 15+ years XD and my first year on tbt



Yeah, I doubt they will give out more than 60 just so the TBT Market doesn't get flooded with new collectibles that were obtained for "free". lol That is crazy, you could see if you could get a tiny tree for your room or something! o/


----------



## Wildtown

MasterM64 said:


> Yeah, I doubt they will give out more than 60 just so the TBT Market doesn't get flooded with new collectibles that were obtained for "free". lol That is crazy, you could see if you could get a tiny tree for your room or something! o/



ikr! maybe but probably not i share a room with my little bros (2 of them) there super crazy and i have barely any space XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember one time when I suggest redistributing TBT bells from the rich and inactive members to the poorer members since they aren’t using their accounts (until they reach 10,000 TBT or less), but by making this suggestion, I was completely missing the point (which is that there are fewer Bells in circulation because of the slowing activity on this site). If a new Animal Crossing game comes out, the richer members may return, which would put more TBT into circulation.

But what if they don’t want to come back (even after AC Switch comes out) or are completely incapable of returning? Should the TBT Bells stay with the inactive users, or should they be redistributed to those who will use them?


----------



## Moonfish

If TBT were a finite resource I could understand the desire to robin-hood to spread the wealth. I wouldn’t agree with it though, just like I wouldn’t agree if people wanted to take collectibles from inactive accounts and redistribute them.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I have my eye on that lovely frost egg!!!


----------



## toadsworthy

Justin said that there is no decision on whether christmas candies will be giftable after this event. Possibility of the red and green christmas candy, but no word on if the gold one will be.




			
				Justin off Discord said:
			
		

> I don't think we've made any firm decisions on that yet
> If I had to speculate, the non-gold one will likely be giftable after the event ends, the gold one might be in a year. That's not for certain though I don't think we've decided yet



My suggestion is make the gold one giftable and limit its stock. As well as make the older one giftable so I can buy one from last year when I deserved it anyway


----------



## Wildtown

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I have my eye on that lovely frost egg!!!



yah me too but i wont be able to get all 60 tinsel... so ill have to settle for a feather!


----------



## seliph

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remember one time when I suggest redistributing TBT bells from the rich and inactive members to the poorer members since they aren’t using their accounts (until they reach 10,000 TBT or less), but by making this suggestion, I was completely missing the point (which is that there are fewer Bells in circulation because of the slowing activity on this site). If a new Animal Crossing game comes out, the richer members may return, which would put more TBT into circulation.
> 
> But what if they don’t want to come back (even after AC Switch comes out) or are completely incapable of returning? Should the TBT Bells stay with the inactive users, or should they be redistributed to those who will use them?



That'd be messed up, they earned those bells themselves so they should keep them whether they're going to come back or not.

On top of that I strongly disagree with members getting handouts. If members want more TBT then post more or set up a shop or two.


----------



## toadsworthy

I want to say that including easter collectibles and feathers in this year is pretty interesting and I like it. Its allowing some members to get some more coveted past collectibles in the absence of the fair this year and easter being pure freaking chaos


----------



## Wildtown

toadsworthy said:


> I want to say that including easter collectibles and feathers in this year is pretty interesting and I like it. Its allowing some members to get some more coveted past collectibles in the absence of the fair this year and easter being pure freaking chaos



yah i totally agree, i remember my sister on here with all the chaos when i was younger XD


----------



## toadsworthy

gyro said:


> That'd be messed up, they earned those bells themselves so they should keep them whether they're going to come back or not.
> 
> On top of that I strongly disagree with members getting handouts. If members want more TBT then post more or set up a shop or two.



I was never given any hand-outs and remember thinking back at the start.... how do people have so much TBT and a full sidebar of dope collectibles.

Now I am that person. It will come full-circle, it just won't be instant gratification


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wildtown said:


> yah me too but i wont be able to get all 60 tinsel... so ill have to settle for a feather!



How come? You got 30 Tinsel, which tells me that you’ll eventually get up to 60 Tinsel. Is there an activity you would miss out on?


----------



## MasterM64

gyro said:


> That'd be messed up, they earned those bells themselves so they should keep them whether they're going to come back or not.
> 
> On top of that I strongly disagree with members getting handouts. If members want more TBT then post more or set up a shop or two.



I totally agree with you, I know I would be furious if that happened to me! In order to make a lot of TBT on here, people either need to post a ton or they need to be willing to take the risk of owning a shop (like I have with PARADISE Collectibles) to get to a better position TBT-wise. o/



Alolan_Apples said:


> How come? You got 30 Tinsel, which tells me that you?ll eventually get up to 60 Tinsel. Is there an activity you would miss out on?



He doesn't have a Christmas tree this year (mentioned it earlier in the thread) so he was unable to participate the Post Your Christmas Tree event. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> I totally agree with you, I know I would be furious if that happened to me! In order to make a lot of TBT on here, people either need to post a ton or they need to be willing to take the risk of owning a shop (like I have with PARADISE Collectibles) to get to a better position TBT-wise. o/





gyro said:


> That'd be messed up, they earned those bells themselves so they should keep them whether they're going to come back or not.
> 
> On top of that I strongly disagree with members getting handouts. If members want more TBT then post more or set up a shop or two.



I thought it would be a good idea at first, but I started opposing this idea because after the Nintendo Direct announcing the new Animal Crossing game (since I saw a spike in activity). I understand that those who have a lot of TBT worked hard for it, but an argument in support is if they?re not going to use their account, there?s no reason to hold onto their assets. But the whole time I had this idea, I didn?t consider the lack of new Animal Crossing game as the reason why those Bells can?t be in circulation. It would be aggravating to those who came back in wake of a new Animal Crossing game. So they will eventually use their TBT, they just can?t do it right now. I?m only more concerned about unusual cases (there?s a specific case I?m referring to, but I?m not going to talk about it here).

The reason why I thought of this idea is because I wanted to stimulate the marketplace. It was slowing down, once coveted collectibles are losing value, and the demand for collectibles isn?t as high as it used to be. But I missed the whole point of inactivity. So I don?t support this idea anymore. It?s kinda odd that I came up with this idea when I support free market economics, repealing Obamacare without any replacement, and limiting how much control the government can have on business while I oppose income taxes and welfare/government handouts. In fact, it?s contradictory.


----------



## MapleSilver

*@Alolan_Apples* I don't think redistributing TBT would do any good. At best it would simply cause inflation, so it wouldn't even accomplish much anyway. Items aren't going to get less rare (except maybe unlimited fruit collectibles), so it will only make people price them higher. At worst it might make people lose faith in the TBT as a legitimate site currency, due to its value being so turbulent, and the possibility of it being taken away if you decide to leave a few years.

I know you already said you now oppose this idea, but I still felt like giving my opinion about it.


----------



## seliph

Alolan_Apples said:


> I thought it would be a good idea at first, but I started opposing this idea because after the Nintendo Direct announcing the new Animal Crossing game (since I saw a spike in activity). I understand that those who have a lot of TBT worked hard for it, but an argument in support is if they’re not going to use their account, there’s no reason to hold onto their assets. But the whole time I had this idea, I didn’t consider the lack of new Animal Crossing game as the reason why those Bells can’t be in circulation. It would be aggravating to those who came back in wake of a new Animal Crossing game. So they will eventually use their TBT, they just can’t do it right now. I’m only more concerned about unusual cases (there’s a specific case I’m referring to, but I’m not going to talk about it here).
> 
> The reason why I thought of this idea is because I wanted to stimulate the marketplace. It was slowing down, once coveted collectibles are losing value, and the demand for collectibles isn’t as high as it used to be. But I missed the whole point of inactivity. So I don’t support this idea anymore. It’s kinda odd that I came up with this idea when I support free market economics, repealing Obamacare without any replacement, and limiting how much control the government can have on business while I oppose income taxes and welfare/government handouts. In fact, it’s contradictory.



There are a number of holes in the whole (heh) idea that add up to it being a really flaky solution. I understand you oppose the idea now but in case anybody is in favour of the idea and wants to throw in their support:

Firstly the thing is in order to make TBT you have to be an active member, whether through posting or some sort of shop. If you're taking tbt from old, inactive accounts and giving it to the poorer ones, you're likely taking from an inactive account and giving it to another, slightly less inactive account. The only exception would be if you're giving the tbt to newbies, but personally I think it'd be best to cut newbies out of the situation entirely since you don't know if they're going to be active members or not. 

Another reason I'd be opposed to this is it would give TBT a more static value. The good thing about TBT now is its value is entirely up to the userbase, and it's able to gain and lose value with the flow of site activity and the release of new collectibles. If it were to be redistributed every so often, staff would have to come to a conclusion of what amount of TBT someone would have to have to be considered "poor" and what amount of TBT someone would have to have in order to be considered "rich".

There's also a number of other questions that would need to be addressed regarding the entire process:

- How long does one need to be inactive to be considered an "inactive account"?
- What happens if the inactive accounts come back?
- Would members who steadily make TBT while spending it often enough to fall in "poor" range still be considered poor? How would staff keep track of those members?

If excluding new accounts from redistribution:

- What constitutes as a newbie?
- How long does one need to be active for their newbie status to expire?

Overall while it might be in good spirits it'd be one of those situations that causes more problems than it solves.


----------



## Wildtown

Alolan_Apples said:


> How come? You got 30 Tinsel, which tells me that you’ll eventually get up to 60 Tinsel. Is there an activity you would miss out on?



yah as MasterM64 said i wont be able to post my tree because for the first time in 15 years we wont be getting a Christmas tree


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wildtown said:


> yah as MasterM64 said i wont be able to post my tree because for the first time in 15 years we wont be getting a Christmas tree



What are you going to get instead of a Christmas Tree? Or are you not going to celebrate Christmas?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> *@Alolan_Apples* I don't think redistributing TBT would do any good. At best it would simply cause inflation, so it wouldn't even accomplish much anyway. Items aren't going to get less rare (except maybe unlimited fruit collectibles), so it will only make people price them higher. At worst it might make people lose faith in the TBT as a legitimate site currency, due to its value being so turbulent, and the possibility of it being taken away if you decide to leave a few years.
> 
> I know you already said you now oppose this idea, but I still felt like giving my opinion about it.



So I see three problems with the idea:

1. It?s wrong to take Bells from those who worked hard for it and give it to those who are either bad with spending or have not done much.
2. Like what gyro said, it wouldn?t really solve the problem. It?s like cleaning up your room, but messing up your closet in exchange (which is not cleaning).
3. It could lead to a massive inflation, making TBT less valuable.


----------



## Wildtown

> What are you going to get instead of a Christmas Tree? Or are you not going to celebrate Christmas?


 hmm we still celebrate it but without a tree...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hmm...that Christmas Gold Candy is looking more and more appealing every day.  I honestly don't know if I want that or the Toy Hammer more lol.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:
			
		

> So I see three problems with the idea:
> 
> 1. It’s wrong to take Bells from those who worked hard for it and give it to those who are either bad with spending or have not done much.
> 2. Like what gyro said, it wouldn’t really solve the problem. It’s like cleaning up your room, but messing up your closet in exchange (which is not cleaning).
> 3. It could lead to a massive inflation, making TBT less valuable.



I'm glad you see why TBT redistribution would not work my friend!  If TBT got redistributed, it would ultimately destroy the incentive and appeal of earning it (since people would no longer see the need to work for their TBT and rely on "bailouts" instead) which essentially would crash the entire TBT economy. Also, many people would leave TBT (especially if someone came back and saw all of their hard work gone) which would cause significant damage to the TBT community as a whole especially its reputation amongst the global AC community. Not only would collectibles be negatively affected along with the TBT community, it would absolutely screw up the actual in-game AC economies on TBT which are relatively stable still because of the value of TBT as a substitute currency. As someone who has invested a lot into the TBT economy with my shop, I will always be totally opposed to TBT redistribution of any form because I worked hard for mine and took risks.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hmm...that Christmas Gold Candy is looking more and more appealing every day.  I honestly don't know if I want that or the Toy Hammer more lol.



It's a tough decision by how it sounds my friend! lol As someone who is very content with their lineup and is planning on using their Tinsel to acquire collectibles for a shop (because there are really solid collectibles in Jingle's Shop), I would only suggest the Gold Candy if you don't mind being stuck with it and not being able to trade it. o/ Hope this helps my friend! 


Speaking of lineups, due to many amazing people on here helping me, I have finished my dream lineup!  Here's what it looks like:









































Just wanted to share with y'all!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> I'm glad you see why TBT redistribution would not work my friend!  If TBT got redistributed, it would ultimately destroy the incentive and appeal of earning it (since people would no longer see the need to work for their TBT and rely on "bailouts" instead) which essentially would crash the entire TBT economy. Also, many people would leave TBT (especially if someone came back and saw all of their hard work gone) which would cause significant damage to the TBT community as a whole especially its reputation amongst the global AC community. Not only would collectibles be negatively affected along with the TBT community, it would absolutely screw up the actual in-game AC economies on TBT which are relatively stable still because of the value of TBT as a substitute currency. As someone who has invested a lot into the TBT economy with my shop, I will always be totally opposed to TBT redistribution of any form because I worked hard for mine and took risks.



And even if my redistribution plan I went against went into effect, it’s not going to affect everybody. It’s only going to affect those with over 10,000 TBT in increments of 1,000, and it will flatten their balance to between 10,000 and 10,999 TBT while the extra TBT is distributed among others (which is not random or biased towards any group). But even still, it wouldn’t be a good idea, in reality or on TBT. Thanks to you and gyro for clarification on the issue.


----------



## Sweetley

Just out of curiosity: Will there ever be a Digby collectible? I mean, we have a Isabelle one, 
and I think Digby deserve some more love! Having a collectible of both of them would be really 
nice if you ask me (especially since he's Isabelle's twin brother).


----------



## MasterM64

Pansie said:


> Just out of curiosity: Will there ever be a Digby collectible? I mean, we have a Isabelle one,
> and I think Digby deserve some more love! Having a collectible of both of them would be really
> nice if you ask me (especially since he's Isabelle's twin brother).



That would be really cool and I don't think it would be too difficult for them to make one, but I could be wrong of course (not exactly sure what sort of methodology they use when producing collectibles [I doubt they do simple down-scaling of larger source images])! lol I definitely think having more collectibles is not a bad thing since everyone has their own style and it also keeps the TBT Market economy more diverse and it also helps retain collectible values in the longterm by having more niche collectibles (like the Love Balls and Moon Balls which I believe are going to be worth twice as much easy in the future due to being niche Pokemon collectibles).


----------



## toadsworthy

I highly doubt digby would get a collectible tbh... I mean we don't have a tom nook collectible and he is much more known. As well as think of what event a digby collectible would be made for, what reason would they have for it? There are more obvious choices for an animal crossing related event character collectible for sure.

I dont see him getting one unless he gets a bigger role in the new game or someone like chooses him from a contest to be made into one. Its nice to dream, but I don't find it very likely unfortunately.


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> I highly doubt digby would get a collectible tbh... I mean we don't have a tom nook collectible and he is much more known. As well as think of what event a digby collectible would be made for, what reason would they have for it? There are more obvious choices for an animal crossing related event character collectible for sure.
> 
> I dont see him getting one unless he gets a bigger role in the new game or someone like chooses him from a contest to be made into one. Its nice to dream, but I don't find it very likely unfortunately.



Yeah, I definitely think Tom Nook, Blathers, or someone else along those lines who have been around for a long time in the series should get a collectible first, but I do find it interesting how certain villagers got their own collectibles while characters like Tom Nook have not for some reason.

Thinking of other collectibles they should make, I definitely think they should make a coconut one (I find it odd that the only original AC fruit that does not have a collectible yet is the coconut lol)!  If they make other fruit ones, I think perfect fruit and the other island fruits would be really cool as well and maybe come up with a creative way of acquiring them that would make them worthwhile to be introduced so they have a high collectible aspect to them (maybe they could do an event that revolves fruit somehow? xD). Just some thoughts/ideas...


----------



## Zane

whenever I see christmas-themed collectible line ups I start to miss the different colored present collectibles. they were so cute. D;


----------



## Sweetley

toadsworthy said:


> I highly doubt digby would get a collectible tbh... I mean we don't have a tom nook collectible and he is much more known. As well as think of what event a digby collectible would be made for, what reason would they have for it? There are more obvious choices for an animal crossing related event character collectible for sure.
> 
> I dont see him getting one unless he gets a bigger role in the new game or someone like chooses him from a contest to be made into one. Its nice to dream, but I don't find it very likely unfortunately.



I just thought it would be nice to make collectibles of the not so much popular NPCs. I mean, the 
staff also picked not so much popular villagers back for the Villager Brackets and their got so some 
attention thanks to this. Also like I said, a Digby collectible would fit nice to the Isabelle one. But 
I guess he will not get one that soon, which is ok for me.

Speaking of Tom Nook: Now that I think about it, I'm surprised that there isn't a collectible of him. 
Then again, I would like one from Tommy/Timmy a little bit more to be honest (I know there is the 
Timmy Christmas doll, but I mean a collectible in the same style like the Villager collectibles, like the
one of Lobo, Mint etc.).


----------



## Wildtown

there are know 3 hammer collectibles!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wildtown said:


> there are know 3 hammer collectibles!!



There are!  I wonder why they changed the stock?  I'm not complaining or anything, that gives me an extra chance to get one <3


----------



## Wildtown

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There are!  I wonder why they changed the stock?  I'm not complaining or anything, that gives me an extra chance to get one <3



i have no idea XD, yep!!


----------



## Wildtown

have tasty cakes always been 10 bells from the shop????????????


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wildtown said:


> have tasty cakes always been 10 bells from the shop????????????



No, they changed it for the Bell Tree’s birthday


----------



## Wildtown

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No, they changed it for the Bell Tree’s birthday



ohh thats cool!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yay! I have enough tinsel for a gold candy. I think I will get it on Christmas.


----------



## MasterM64

Just in case if anyone missed this in the stocking stuffer thread:



Jeremy said:


> Have your submissions posted in this thread by 6 PM EDT on December 26th. The tinsel for this final stocking will be distributed at 6:30 PM EDT that day. This will be the final tinsel received by many of you who have participated in our Christmas event, which is why this one has an announced time.



Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

So I have enough tinsel to get either the red or green feather now. I'm not gonna go go for the toy hammer and the first egg since I know it'll be a madhouse when everyone gets 60 tinsel (which I'm still not even close to lol).

I'm not sure which feather I want to choose, but I'm leaning toward the green feather.


----------



## Wildtown

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I have enough tinsel to get either the red or green feather now. I'm not gonna go go for the toy hammer and the first egg since I know it'll be a madhouse when everyone gets 60 tinsel (which I'm still not even close to lol).
> 
> I'm not sure which feather I want to choose, but I'm leaning toward the green feather.



yep i went with the green feather!


----------



## MasterM64

Less than 12 hours left until the last 2 Tinsel are distributed!  The anticipation is killing me... xD


----------



## toadsworthy

In the olden days, all collectibles were a frenzy to get like this.... TBT has gotten soft over the years

- - - Post Merge - - -

My first event was like Halloween for the candle, voodoo doll, and pumpkin candy and you had to wait for restocks in order to even get one


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> In the olden days, all collectibles were a frenzy to get like this.... TBT has gotten soft over the years
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My first event was like Halloween for the candle, voodoo doll, and pumpkin candy and you had to wait for restocks in order to even get one



I think it may get crazy again when the new Animal Crossing game comes out. Right now, we are in a phase of inactivity, hence why the collectible craze hasn’t been so big. But then again, we all have gotten better about it and have learned our lessons.


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> In the olden days, all collectibles were a frenzy to get like this.... TBT has gotten soft over the years
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My first event was like Halloween for the candle, voodoo doll, and pumpkin candy and you had to wait for restocks in order to even get one



I have read the tales (read through a lot of past posts on this very thread for research purposes)! xD The only thing I am concerned about is my ISP screwing me over somehow so I can't do the server requests quick enough! lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> I have read the tales (read through a lot of past posts on this very thread for research purposes)! xD The only thing I am concerned about is my ISP screwing me over somehow so I can't do the server requests quick enough! lol



Wanna know an interesting fact? The original four candies (yellow, red, green, and blue) were a lot rarer when I first joined. The whole restock drama created a huge supply of them, thus destroying their value and lowering their demand. They were desperate for the candies in October of 2014. Now almost nobody wants them, hence why they weren’t made available for the Christmas raffles in 2016 and 2017.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> I have read the tales (read through a lot of past posts on this very thread for research purposes)! xD The only thing I am concerned about is my ISP screwing me over somehow so I can't do the server requests quick enough! lol



The Internet on my phone is very unreliable, and you never know the speed it's going to work at, or if it will work at all.  I am very nervous about tonight but I'll try my best to get that Toy Hammer.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wanna know an interesting fact? The original four candies (yellow, red, green, and blue) were a lot rarer when I first joined. The whole restock drama created a huge supply of them, thus destroying their value and lowering their demand. They were desperate for the candies in October of 2014. Now almost nobody wants them, hence why they weren’t made available for the Christmas raffles in 2016 and 2017.



I can believe it, most collectibles are only valuable when they first come out and only retain that value if no more are "printed" and typically increase in value as time progresses & veteran players ceasing activity. In case of the candy, I totally agree and I find that a lot of them are not as valuable as they used to be (blue candy is surprisingly cheap at the moment for example) because they have been re-released multiple times. Toadsworthy also mentioned the Spellectibles and it is going to be interesting to see what happens to them (I'm honestly hoping they don't re-release them and make more new ones just so they don't lose more value). Like I have said many times in the past though, I am hoping AC Switch is going to cause huge resurgence in the collectible market due to the rise in demand through the increase in users! 



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Internet on my phone is very unreliable, and you never know the speed it's going to work at, or if it will work at all.  I am very nervous about tonight but I'll try my best to get that Toy Hammer.



Yeah, they can be annoying at times. :/ I wish you the best of luck tonight because I know you have been wanting one!  If I didn't have a buyer already if I managed to get one, I definitely would sell it to you my dear friend!


----------



## Wildtown

woah MasterM64 your the 590,000th post to the tbt marketplace!!!


----------



## MasterM64

Wildtown said:


> woah MasterM64 your the 590,000th post to the tbt marketplace!!!



Whoa, that's absolutely crazy!  I bet it will reach 1 million at some point after AC Switch comes out! xD


----------



## Wildtown

MasterM64 said:


> Whoa, that's absolutely crazy!  I bet it will reach 1 million at some point after AC Switch comes out! xD



yah, wouldn't that be something!


----------



## Jacob

I miss when there was only like 35 collectibles


----------



## MasterM64

Jacob said:


> I miss when there was only like 35 collectibles



I bet it made collecting all of them easier, but I bet it was equally harder or harder compared to now since the market was crazier back then and more people were after the same one each time something came up for sale.


----------



## Zane

whoo hooo I wonder who's gonna get the toy hammers >:D


----------



## skarmoury

Zane said:


> whoo hooo I wonder who's gonna get the toy hammers >:D



ooo true. :')I was supposed to try out for the hammer but realized that the gold candy was too beautiful to pass up. I'm not big of a collector anymore so I'm going for the aesthetic lol.
good luck to everyone else trying!!


----------



## King Dorado

good luck everybody!

remember:  show no mercy

and may the best bot win!


----------



## Zane

i'm cheering for the Marshal girl

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> ooo true. :')I was supposed to try out for the hammer but realized that the gold candy was too beautiful to pass up. I'm not big of a collector anymore so I'm going for the aesthetic lol.
> good luck to everyone else trying!!



the gold candy is super cute, congrats :D that's what I would have went for if I'd had more time to participate


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> i'm cheering for the Marshal girl



Oof thank you you're so sweet <3


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oof thank you you're so sweet <3



Cheering for you as well my dear friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> Cheering for you as well my dear friend!



*Deep breath* I hope I can do it


----------



## MasterM64

YES!  Got the Toy Hammer!


----------



## Jacob

Yay I’m happy with my lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I don't know how I missed it since I grabbed it right away, but oh well...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I missed the toy hammer. I even caught on the restock.

Anyway, I got my third alternative - two green feathers.


----------



## Mars Adept

Will there be restocks?


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don't know how I missed it since I grabbed it right away, but oh well...



I'm sorry to hear that my dear friend!  I would grab the Frost Egg or something if it is still there!


----------



## toadsworthy

I had one in my cart.... but i didn't close out fast enough

- - - Post Merge - - -

M64 got one, but where are the other two


----------



## seliph

fast squad represent


----------



## Wildtown

oh wow chaos!!! XD i took a nap LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was aiming for the toy hammer so I could make profit off of it and get back to 10,000 TBT, but instead I got two green feathers. I still want to get to 10k TBT.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I had work during the restock or I might have considered trying for the egg. I bought another Christmas candy instead. I am undecided if I want to keep it or sell one.


----------



## Chicha

Ahhh, the Christmas Gold Candy is so cute! I wish I had enough for another one, but oh well. I'm satisfied. I was insanely busy for the holidays so I'm glad I managed to do the events on downtime to get one!

Happy Holidays to everyone! Congrats to everyone who got some rare collectibles!


----------



## Sweetley

Does anyone knows in which years the Cherry collectible got restocked?


----------



## MasterM64

Perrycifer said:


> Does anyone knows in which years the Cherry collectible got restocked?



The last restock was back in 2017 for them. Besides 2018, I think they have been restocked at least once each year since they were introduced. Hope this helps!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I’m trying to get a glow wand by trading in three feathers. This time, I’m not taking it for granted. Usually when I try to buy or sell a collectible, I take the deal for granted, even if nobody agrees to it. But I can’t do it with the glow wands since they are rare.


----------



## toadsworthy

Everyone’s looking for glow wands right now!

If I wanted to buy a popper, how much you think it would go for.... I know the guides say 6k but the last one sold two years ago


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> Everyone’s looking for glow wands right now!
> 
> If I wanted to buy a popper, how much you think it would go for.... I know the guides say 6k but the last one sold two years ago



Actually, hestu bought one from Witch a couple of months ago.  I believe the selling price was 5k, but you'd have to confirm that with her.


----------



## Snowesque

Are birthstones discontinued from the shop?


----------



## Wildtown

Snowesque said:


> Are birthstone discontinued from the shop?



oh maybe?! or maybe there making a new design!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

finally, the era of zodiac animals is upon us


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> finally, the era of zodiac animals is upon us



really?? zodiac collectibles?


----------



## LambdaDelta

yes

tbt now needs to survive for at least 12 more years


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> yes
> 
> tbt now needs to survive for at least 12 more years



yah XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> Are birthstones discontinued from the shop?



I think they're just preparing to put the January one in


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think they're just preparing to put the January one in



I agree with this.

But if we have to get zodiac collectibles, I prefer astrology collectibles more.


----------



## hestu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Actually, hestu bought one from Witch a couple of months ago.  I believe the selling price was 5k, but you'd have to confirm that with her.



Bought it for 5.5k


----------



## Snowesque

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
I hope so, I don't have them all.
It just seems odd, as they'll usually replace it (eventually) with the next and not just leave no stone there for the time being.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> But if we have to get zodiac collectibles, I prefer astrology collectibles more.



why not both chinese and western zodiac collectibles?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> why not both chinese and western zodiac collectibles?



Western zodiac? Is this the year of the cowboy? Or the year of the bandit?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Western zodiac? Is this the year of the cowboy? Or the year of the bandit?



year of spaceman sam actually


----------



## Chicha

Snowesque said:


> *ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
> I hope so, I don't have them all.
> It just seems odd, as they'll usually replace it (eventually) with the next and not just leave no stone there for the time being.



Staff has been late releasing the birthstones before. I remember I had to wait until the 6th of November to get mine. It’s very possible staff has been busy with the the new year, but they’ll most likely have the stone eventually. 

I would love for the zodiac collectibles to happen, though!


----------



## Justin

The January birthstone is there now. No, they're not being discontinued!


----------



## Snowesque

Thank you!
I was a little worried as I usually see the previous stone in the meantime.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question. If the candies lost their value because of the 2014 restock drama, why are they still being re-released every year? We cycled out the eggs and the feathers, but not the Halloween candies.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question. If the candies lost their value because of the 2014 restock drama, why are they still being re-released every year? We cycled out the eggs and the feathers, but not the Halloween candies.



My guess is that it saves staff time to re-release collectibles and I think candy overall has a very broad appeal compared to other Halloween collectibles (like the Voodoo Doll for example). Additionally, it also is good for lineups to have more dates as a option. Other than those reasons I can think of, I bet a staff member can answer this better! lol I do think they should phase out certain ones though (like the Blue, Purple, and Orange Candy) just to retain their values and release new colors like lime green, turquoise blue, brown, etc..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> My guess is that it saves staff time to re-release collectibles and I think candy overall has a very broad appeal compared to other Halloween collectibles (like the Voodoo Doll for example). Additionally, it also is good for lineups to have more dates as a option. Other than those reasons I can think of, I bet a staff member can answer this better! lol I do think they should phase out certain ones though (like the Blue, Purple, and Orange Candy) just to retain their values and release new colors like lime green, turquoise blue, brown, etc..



I'd sell my soul for a turquoise candy ;-;


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'd sell my soul for a turquoise candy ;-;



It definitely would look absolutely sick, I just think there are so many colors they can tap into to compensate for potential discontinuation of the older candies (I really think blue, orange, and purple should be retired to retain value).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> It definitely would look absolutely sick, I just think there are so many colors they can tap into to compensate for potential discontinuation of the older candies (I really think blue, orange, and purple should be retired to retain value).



Well, it seems that the staff are at least trying to make purple and orange rare beceuse those weren't released in the Shop for Halloween.  You could only get them if you won the raffle for the full candy set.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd imagine it's also because the candies have very limited design options, compared to the eggs and feathers (and even those took a while for them to break out more unique multicolored designs)

at this point it seems like they're content with having the original 4 candy colors be more common collectibles, with the later ones being slightly more valuable


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well, it seems that the staff are at least trying to make purple and orange rare beceuse those weren't released in the Shop for Halloween.  You could only get them if you won the raffle for the full candy set.



You do have a point there my friend, I guess limiting certain candy variants that way is a great way of retaining and building value of a given collectible!  I think as long as they keep those 2 limited in that way, there's really no reason to retire them... lol



LambdaDelta said:


> I'd imagine it's also because the candies have very limited design options, compared to the eggs and feathers (and even those took a while for them to break out more unique multicolored designs)
> 
> at this point it seems like they're content with having the original 4 candy colors be more common collectibles, with the later ones being slightly more valuable



Makes sense to me, I do think they should do something with the blue candy at least by restricting the new stock more just to safeguard the value more since I have seen firsthand through owning a shop how devalued they have become since coming back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would hate to admit this, but I am glad that I didn?t win a contest or an event back in the 2014 TBT Fair. While I did want to win a green pinwheel as this was the only time I could win a contest, my birthstone collection was not complete at the time. Any collectible I purchase before or during October 2014 to July 2015 will never show up in my inventory that you can see on my profile, and the green pinwheel and trophy are worth showing in your sidebar. Since I can?t change the order of my collectibles, I am fine with not winning anything special before June 2016.

Now I was upset that I didn?t win a Moon Wand back in 2016 (as it?s worth mentioning that it will never come back), but at least I won a Tetris Grid collectible the year after. Somehow, any glow wand would work being part of my ?assorted? collectibles collection, but the only arcade collectible that would work being part of it is the Tetris Grid.


----------



## LambdaDelta

moon glow wand is still my favorite of the animated collectibles, and I'd love for it to make return so I can have a second chance of getting it


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> moon glow wand is still my favorite of the animated collectibles, and I'd love for it to make return so I can have a second chance of getting it



same, that fair was a bit of a mess imo.

i love the pin wheel as well considering where i got it but yeah bro.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

One Glow Wand that’s still missing is the Snowflake Glow Wand. Somehow, the moon wand is not a real glow wand you can get in Animal Crossing, but the Snowflake Wand is.

It’s a high time they should release a new batch of glow wands. My ideas:

- Snowflake Wand (blue)
- Sun Wand (orange)
- Flame Wand (red)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love the collectibles I have (especially the complete arcade set) but damn... the glam feather and disco ball egg still haunt me to this day...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love the collectibles I have (especially the complete arcade set) but damn... the glam feather and disco ball egg still haunt me to this day...



The Disco Ball Easter Egg haunts most people to this day including me


----------



## LambdaDelta

speaking of eggs, I think I'll probably work on collecting the ones I don't have for that set next

though the higher priced ones will probably never happen unless I strike it rich or something


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> speaking of eggs, I think I'll probably work on collecting the ones I don't have for that set next
> 
> though the higher priced ones will probably never happen unless I strike it rich or something



Which ones are you missing


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Which ones are you missing



crosschecking between my inventory and wildtown's guide

classic easter egg
togepi easter egg
candy easter egg
dark easter egg
zen easter egg
galaxy easter egg
eevee easter egg
leaf ticket easter egg
disco ball easter egg
gold easter egg (obv)

dark, zen, galaxy, and disco ball all fall under the "probably not happening" category, while classic and togepi look to be in a sort of middling area (would mainly just want to gt a bit more tbt before gunnign for those)

plus I don't want to grab up all too fast, both in case of any rereleases this year and/or new eggs that interest me more beyond what I can purchase in the shop myself


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> crosschecking between my inventory and wildtown's guide
> 
> classic easter egg
> togepi easter egg
> candy easter egg
> dark easter egg
> zen easter egg
> galaxy easter egg
> eevee easter egg
> leaf ticket easter egg
> disco ball easter egg
> gold easter egg (obv)



I currently have a Classic Egg if you are interested Lambda!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> crosschecking between my inventory and wildtown's guide
> 
> classic easter egg
> togepi easter egg
> candy easter egg
> dark easter egg
> zen easter egg
> galaxy easter egg
> eevee easter egg
> leaf ticket easter egg
> disco ball easter egg
> gold easter egg (obv)



Nice, I'm obviously missing the Gold Easter Egg as well but besides that I'm missing Galaxy, Disco Ball, and Dark.  It's not like I'm ever gonna get them though lol


----------



## toadsworthy

Trying to buy eggs I feel like would be hard since I rarely see them get sold


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> Trying to buy eggs I feel like would be hard since I rarely see them get sold



on the plus side, it means a long game time to save up bells for


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was thinking, when I got that Pok?ball, I had a choice between selling it or keeping it, but starting a new collection. I have made the right choice because not only I got a better sidebar than my iconic apple-only sidebar, but it shows that I am willing to spend my TBT Bells when I have a lot. It’s my Bells, but I was always willing to share ever since the early days of my membership.

Having 10,000 TBT on me isn’t all about hoarding. It’s about making my profile look pretty. I thought it would look nice to have a lot of Bells under my avatar, but it’s worth sacrificing it for what I really got now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I currently have a Classic Egg if you are interested Lambda!



I mean I'm not gonna say "no", but right now I want to focus more on just getting more tbt before doing any larger expenditures such as that. just because I like to have a healthy amount as backup for whatever nonsense the staff decides to blindside us with

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I was thinking, when I got that Pok?ball, I had a choice between selling it or keeping it, but starting a new collection. I have made the right choice because not only I got a better sidebar than my iconic apple-only sidebar, but it shows that I am willing to spend my TBT Bells when I have a lot. It’s my Bells, but I was always willing to share ever since the early days of my membership.
> 
> Having 10,000 TBT on me isn’t all about hoarding. It’s about making my profile look pretty. I thought it would look nice to have a lot of Bells under my avatar, but it’s worth sacrificing it for what I really got now.



just imagine if tbt had a system where you could always have a set amount of maximum bells displayed, and any gained over that were always automatically deposited


----------



## Trundle

Looks like a lot of people are trying to find wands recently but nobody is selling. Pretty sure the market price is undervalued right now to be honest.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Trundle said:


> Looks like a lot of people are trying to find wands recently but nobody is selling. Pretty sure the market price is undervalued right now to be honest.



unrelated, but I'm cracking up at the message jeremy put down for your animated snow globe

just like "well I GUESS you won this, so here"


----------



## toadsworthy

Trundle said:


> Looks like a lot of people are trying to find wands recently but nobody is selling. Pretty sure the market price is undervalued right now to be honest.



Alolan Apples bought one for 3000.... back in the day I bought and sold mine for 2-2.5k so thats weird


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Trundle said:


> Looks like a lot of people are trying to find wands recently but nobody is selling. Pretty sure the market price is undervalued right now to be honest.



It’s not just about how cheap or expensive they are. It’s about if people are willing to sell their collectibles. Even the least popular and least valuable of the glow wands is just as popular as the pinwheels. I think the glow wands went the way of the Pok?ball, pinwheel, and party popper (all three of them being rare because a lot of them are owned by inactive members or members that want to keep them).

I have another Bell Tree Week idea. Glow Week. Not only you can get the flower, heart, and star wands again, but you may get some of the new glow wands like I suggested earlier.


----------



## Heyden

Are toy hammers discontinued? I noticed they got removed from the shop ???


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Heyden said:


> Are toy hammers discontinued? I noticed they got removed from the shop ???



Uhh I hope this is just forgetfulness on the staff's part or I might cry


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Heyden said:


> Are toy hammers discontinued? I noticed they got removed from the shop ???



It prob is forgetfulness on the staff's part. Since the toy hammer was part of the Christmas restocks, when they remove it it probably for removed from the main shop too.

If they did discontinue it then that would be really depressing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> It prob is forgetfulness on the staff's part. Since the toy hammer was part of the Christmas restocks, when they remove it it probably for removed from the main shop too.
> 
> If they did discontinue it then that would be really depressing.



Wanna know some forgetfulness? The Tinsel currency is still in the sidebar. Worse yet, the egg currency is still under the “currency” drop down menu.

And they still haven’t updated this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Worse yet, the egg currency is still under the “currency” drop down menu.



Ik I still have that one egg that I never spent lol

Also, back in September 2017 I had to sell all my expensive fruit collectibles (apple, peach, cherry) to help pay for the Pinky collectible to complete my arcade lineup. Starting today, I have officially gotten all the fruit collectibles back! So now I can have my pretty fruity lineup again


----------



## MapleSilver

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ik I still have that one egg that I never spent lol



Are you still allowed to redeem those for bells? That's what I did with my eggs.


----------



## LambdaDelta

semi-related







what the hell? did I miss something?


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> semi-related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell? did I miss something?



I have never really understood seashells either! lol I have never received them so how does one acquire them?


----------



## Wildtown

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Uhh I hope this is just forgetfulness on the staff's part or I might cry



ikr i really want a toy hammer!!! (cant believe i missed that one at MasterM64s shop i was broke then...)


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I have never really understood seashells either! lol I have never received them so how does one acquire them?



for new members, it acts as welcome bells

older members, they receive at 2 years of membership

but from my understanding, it's supposed to be a maximum of 10 per user (and even so, that person with 40 joined in 2018, so something like receiving 10 for every 2 years of membership wouldn't work)


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> for new members, it acts as welcome bells
> 
> older members, they receive at 2 years of membership
> 
> but from my understanding, it's supposed to be a maximum of 10 per user (and even so, that person with 40 joined in 2018, so something like receiving 10 for every 2 years of membership wouldn't work)



Ah, that makes sense as to why I never got them (especially since I have been a member since 2009 and got actual TBT when I joined)! That is a bit odd that they have 40 knowing those factors, is it possible to send people seashells?


----------



## SensaiGallade

What's this I hear about hammers being discontinued


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Ah, that makes sense as to why I never got them (especially since I have been a member since 2009 and got actual TBT when I joined)! That is a bit odd that they have 40 knowing those factors, is it possible to send people seashells?



nah, seashells operate like other special currencies: non-transferable

and I got welcome bells plus shells. so something probably just bugged up on your end, and you'd have to contact the staff about fixing if you really wanted those 10 shells


----------



## Wildtown

SensaiGallade said:


> What's this I hear about hammers being discontinued



they arnt at the shop anymore


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> nah, seashells operate like most other special currencies: non-transferable
> 
> and I got welcome bells plus shells. so something probably just bugged up on your end, and you'd have to contact the staff about fixing if you really wanted those 10 shells



Ah, thank you for answering my questions!  I'll have to think about if there is anything that I can get with seashells that I am interested in before going through the trouble.


----------



## LambdaDelta

you people talk about the toy hammer being discontinued as if it was ever really restocked, and not normally just sent out via raffles and all

I swear I've seen the の house get more restocks in a same-timeframe mapping than I've ever seen for the hammer in its lifetime


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The only collectible I know that got discontinued is the regular cake released in 2011.

Weird dolls, pinwheels, party poppers, and stuff like older eggs and balloons I believe are on hiatus. They eventually make comebacks, but you don’t see them in the shop for a long time.


----------



## LambdaDelta

weird doll to be raffled off to (1) user at the 10th anniversary of release


----------



## Jacob

Alolan_Apples said:


> The only collectible I know that got discontinued is the regular cake released in 2011.
> 
> Weird dolls, pinwheels, party poppers, and stuff like older eggs and balloons I believe are on hiatus. They eventually make comebacks, but you don?t see them in the shop for a long time.


Cakes not the only one!


----------



## Snowesque

*Jacob*
What's the blue ribbon from?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob said:


> Cakes not the only one!



What’s that blue ribbon collectible for?

Somehow, four of these collectibles look like they were released when City Folk was the most recent game, not New Leaf.

Anyway, when I was talking about “discontinued” collectibles, I mean “discontinued tradable collectibles”.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I hope if they ever release the first, third, and fifth collectibles shown there that they remake them


----------



## Jacob

Snowesque said:


> *Jacob*
> What's the blue ribbon from?



I think it might be the Christmas 2012 signature contest participation award

- - - Post Merge - - -

Josh has one


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> What?s that blue ribbon collectible for?
> 
> Somehow, four of these collectibles look like they were released when City Folk was the most recent game, not New Leaf.



I think they started doing collectibles in 2012 so that would make sense since New Leaf wasn't released until late 2012 in Japan.


----------



## Snowesque

*Jacob *
Neat, thanks for answering!


----------



## LambdaDelta

just watch as ac switch has another visual overhaul, and makes our current collectibles look outdated as a result


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> just watch as ac switch has another visual overhaul and makes our current collectibles look outdated as a result



They may have to change the design of all the collectibles then. Maybe except the Pok?ball, the spellectables, the arcade collectibles, and the cakes. Yes, even the weird doll needs a redesign if that happens.


----------



## LambdaDelta

the pokeball needs a redesign regardless, to make it consistent with the moon and love balls


----------



## MasterM64

Snowesque said:


> *Jacob *
> Neat, thanks for answering!



As a reference, here's Josh's Profile! It appears to be from the "End of the Year Contest".


----------



## Jacob

Alolan_Apples said:


> They may have to change the design of all the collectibles then. Maybe except the Pok?ball, the spellectables, the arcade collectibles, and the cakes. Yes, even the weird doll needs a redesign if that happens.



Never >: ) 

Justin once said the weird doll was missed when they were redesigning collectibles when the website changed servers, so I doubt they have plans to change it after all this time 

also I/the other doll owners would be sad :[


----------



## Alienfish

MasterM64 said:


> As a reference, here's Josh's Profile! It appears to be from the "End of the Year Contest".



whoa never seen that.. i like it!

would be neat if they recycled some really old collectibles ideas like those and maybe weird dolls at one point


----------



## LambdaDelta

weird doll stays as-is and is permanently discontinued

we get weird doll 2.0 released as a new design


----------



## MasterM64

Sheila said:


> whoa never seen that.. i like it!
> 
> would be neat if they recycled some really old collectibles ideas like those and maybe weird dolls at one point



That would be cool or make a faithful remake of them!


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> weird doll stays as-is and is permanently discontinued
> 
> we get weird doll 2.0 released as a new design



yeah obviously, i highly doubt they'd re-release the og one!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MapleSilver said:


> Are you still allowed to redeem those for bells? That's what I did with my eggs.



Yeah I think I can but I want to see how long it stays there lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think I know how legendary the weird doll is.

Set a collectible on fire, put it in acid, or crush it, the collectible is gone forever.
Set a weird doll on fire, put it in acid, or crush it, the weird doll looks good as new.


----------



## Snowesque

*Jacob*
Are you referring to this event for the Ribbon? Everyone's reward for participating seems to have been a Snowglobe rather than a ribbon.


----------



## MasterM64

Snowesque said:


> *Jacob*
> Are you referring to this event for the Ribbon? Everyone's reward for participating seems to have been a Snowglobe rather than a ribbon.



After looking at Josh's Profile, it appears to be from the 2012 End of the Year Contest!


----------



## Jacob

LambdaDelta said:


> we get weird doll 2.0 released as a new design






















yes


----------



## Alienfish

Jacob said:


> yes



omk yes gimme the green one.

or sell me urs


----------



## Snowesque

*MasterM64 *
Yes, but I'm trying to find it's post.


----------



## Jacob

Snowesque said:


> *Jacob*
> Are you referring to this event for the Ribbon? Everyone's reward for participating seems to have been a Snowglobe rather than a ribbon.



im not sure of the actual event it came from, I just kinda assumed based of off the collectible's message. for some reason I thought I remembered a mod telling me it was a participation award but that could also be incorrect. Josh is the only person Ive seen with it tho


----------



## Trundle

Snowesque said:


> *MasterM64 *
> Yes, but I'm trying to find it's post.



A lot of old announcement posts were either deleted or archived to a hidden board a few years ago. It's unlikely you'll be able to find it.


----------



## Snowesque

*Trundle *
Ah I see, that's too bad I guess. I would of been interested in seeing the post.


----------



## Jacob

Snowesque said:


> *Trundle *
> Ah I see, that's too bad I guess. I would of been interested in seeing the post.



It looks to me like the snow globe was awarded to people who participated, and the ribbon was given to the people who created the rendered images for the participants to use. could be wrong tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

the market place needs a stickied (sticky-ed?) thread that is just a list of all of the collectibles old and new and tradable and not. they're not going to sticky a price guide because that would essentially make those prices "official" which they can't do, but there can be an official list 

(edit: I just asked about it in ask the staff board)

also we need a collectible channel in the discord


----------



## Snowesque

*Jacob *
That could be it! Or at least how it seems from the comments.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question for y?all. How much do you like the chocolate cake collectible? Back when I first joined, it was one of the collectibles everybody wanted. Do you still think it?s a good collectible, or are you not really fans of it. I miss the good ol? days when the chocolate cake was one of the most coveted collectibles.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean I bought one fairly recently, so at least enough to do that

though it's far from being my one of favorites, and is admittedly kinda one I got both to have for more display options and to round out the standard shop collectibles. as it was the only one I was missing


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question for y’all. How much do you like the chocolate cake collectible? Back when I first joined, it was one of the collectibles everybody wanted. Do you still think it’s a good collectible, or are you not really fans of it. I miss the good ol’ days when the chocolate cake was one of the most coveted collectibles.



I like it. Not that I would buy it for now cause I'd probably end up giving it away or stuff but honestly I like both old cakes more than the current one :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question for y’all. How much do you like the chocolate cake collectible? Back when I first joined, it was one of the collectibles everybody wanted. Do you still think it’s a good collectible, or are you not really fans of it. I miss the good ol’ days when the chocolate cake was one of the most coveted collectibles.



I think it's a really cute collectible, but I never display mine because it never really seems to fit my aesthetic. I actually have all 3 cake collectibles; I'd like to display them all at some point.


----------



## Trundle

Jacob said:


> It looks to me like the snow globe was awarded to people who participated, and the ribbon was given to the people who created the rendered images for the participants to use. could be wrong tho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the market place needs a stickied (sticky-ed?) thread that is just a list of all of the collectibles old and new and tradable and not. they're not going to sticky a price guide because that would essentially make those prices "official" which they can't do, but there can be an official list
> 
> (edit: I just asked about it in ask the staff board)
> 
> also we need a collectible channel in the discord



I created an image render back in the day and didn't receive a ribbon. My render was not used however due to lack of participation.

EDIT: If I remember correctly, there might have been a small little "best render" contest where the ribbons were awarded.


----------



## toadsworthy

Unpopular opinion, but ancient candle is one of, if not my favorite collectible


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> Unpopular opinion, but ancient candle is one of, if not my favorite collectible



wait, that's unpopular?

though yeah, it looks really nice. and a thought just occurred to me: would it be possible to have a lineup of candles on the bottom and  mote of flames on the top? because that'd look p sick if so


----------



## toadsworthy

Nope because candles were after the flame motes


----------



## LambdaDelta

fire festival rerun, make it happen already


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> fire festival rerun, make it happen already



I definitely love this idea!  What would be really awesome is if they finally make all the Flame Motes tradeable so it is possible for people to create cool lineups with them (especially since they would technically be able to have access to the 2015 ones which will provide countless lineup combinations!)!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Why isn't the Toy Hammer back I'm a bit concerned now


----------



## Wildtown

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why isn't the Toy Hammer back I'm a bit concerned now



ikr, I Really WANT ONE :<<<


----------



## Jacob

Spoiler:  



I know Justin likes to read this thread some times so I'm gonna drop some suggestions I have for collectibles in case he sees this :eyes:

These might be kinda nitpicky but I think about them often and its a shame to see some people with lineups that aren't consistent colors:

- I think all the candies should go back to the grey background, including the Christmas candies because they look more colorful/desirable than the dark/other backgrounds. Same background as birthstones, maybe change the cakes back to the same grey, it would make them all match better.

- Dark background collectibles like Special snowflake (and the lights), Glow wands, and motes of flames all have different backgrounds, they would all look way better together for line ups if they were the same

- Japanese houses and Easter eggs have different color yellows for their backgrounds. They would look nice together with a consistent bg

- Spellectibles maybe should have the same color bg as the other halloween ones (scroll, lantern, bat potion)


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why isn't the Toy Hammer back I'm a bit concerned now



They probably forgot to code it back in when they fixed shops, I guess.


----------



## LambdaDelta

they realized there's no point if they mainly just give it out in raffles

or more seriously, will just add back whenever they do bother with a restock


also, slightly alternative idea thinking on it more instead of fire festival rerun: new summer event with new colectibles that also rereleases the fire festival and beach party colectibles


----------



## Zane

Jacob said:


> - I think all the candies should go back to the grey background, including the Christmas candies because they look more colorful/desirable than the dark/other backgrounds. Same background as birthstones, maybe change the cakes back to the same grey, it would make them all match better.



I hateee the light grey background but I forgot what the candies looked like with a lighter background until I looked at your collectible list thread haha and it really does change the appearance of them ! I like them with a dark bg too but thinking about it I feel like they'd look cute with the beige-ish bg the Love/Moon balls have (and on that same line of thought I still kinda wish the regular Pok?ball background was that color :p)


----------



## MasterM64

Is it just me or has the TBT market & the community of TBT itself become even more active recently? I have noticed more people selling/buying collectibles of every variety (& I am already noticing supply & demand principles in motion)! I find it quite exciting if you ask me, makes me wonder even more what is going to happen once AC Switch comes out!


----------



## cornimer

MasterM64 said:


> Is it just me or has the TBT market & the community of TBT itself become even more active recently? I have noticed more people selling/buying collectibles of every variety (& I am already noticing supply & demand principles in motion)! I find it quite exciting if you ask me, makes me wonder even more what is going to happen once AC Switch comes out!



Yeah I've definitely noticed an increase of activity in the marketplace in the past two or so weeks. It was kind of dead before that


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I came up with a list of collectibles I would like to see on this site. You can read it here.

At the same time, there should be more spending opportunities on this site, make TBT Bells more valuable.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd rather they think about more earning opportunities before they start considering more spending ones tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I very much don't look forward to ever trying to get a perfect apple collectible in the future


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> also I very much don't look forward to ever trying to get a perfect apple collectible in the future



Why


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why



why do I not look forward to?

because I imagine unless it was a prize thing, it'd be like just 20 in circulation. if even that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> why do I not look forward to?
> 
> because I imagine unless it was a prize thing, it'd be like just 20 in circulation. if even that



If the staff decided to go that way, then yeah (and knowing them they probably would)


----------



## Justin

Didn't know the Toy Hammer had such a passionate fanbase tbh


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> Didn't know the Toy Hammer had such a passionate fanbase tbh



And just like that, the Toy Hammer was re-added to the store. This ends the tale of the Lost Toy Hammer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> Didn't know the Toy Hammer had such a passionate fanbase tbh



Thank you Justin you are a hero


----------



## Wildtown

Thanks Justin!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I actually forgot how absurdly expensive the hammer was

guess that was another reason I never bothered with trying to get


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Justin said:


> Didn't know the Toy Hammer had such a passionate fanbase tbh



Don't test our love of toy hammers jubs


----------



## LambdaDelta

justin found dead in the back alley of the villager trading plaza

the only clue to his death are various bruise marks caused by blunt force trauma and reported sounds of insistent squeaking


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> justin found dead in the back alley of the villager trading plaza
> 
> the only clue to his death are various bruise marks caused by blunt force trauma and reported sounds of insistent squeaking



What a way to go


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I love the new thread update, including the links.

Anyways, I suggested more spending opportunities not just to increase the value of TBT, but also because I like to see more features.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> Didn't know the Toy Hammer had such a passionate fanbase tbh



where is the dislike button

honestly why wouldn't it have, like it has the cloud background and it looks good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question about the Rad Feather. Despite its rarity, is it really an unpopular collectible?

I plan on auctioning it when the new AC game comes out, but I’m wonder why people didn’t want it as much during the last TBT Fair.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question about the Rad Feather. Despite its rarity, is it really an unpopular collectible?



I've been wondering that myself. I've seen them around, but don't really see anyone looking for it and they sell for around the value of a older Red Feather. It definitely is odd if you ask me!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I like to refer to it as the "bootleg rainbow feather"

also, I now have more eggs of different varieties than can even be displayed in my sidebar


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> I've been wondering that myself. I've seen them around, but don't really see anyone looking for it and they sell for around the value of a older Red Feather. It definitely is odd if you ask me!



Maybe the staff should redesign the feather, turn it into a Golden Feather collectible. Since there are fewer Rad feathers than Black Feathers, I would love to see it turn into a golden feather instead of a watermelon feather. That would make everyone want it, but I wouldn’t really sell it then since it would look super valuable. But then again, I at least have the cool feather if I sold my golden feather (currently a Rad Feather).


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> I like to refer to it as the "bootleg rainbow feather"
> 
> also, I now have more eggs of different varieties than can even be displayed in my sidebar



That's a funny way of calling it! xD Congratulations on that, the easter eggs are really cool collectibles to own!  I have thought about collecting them, but I guess my taste is a bit different for my lineup (but that is what makes collectibles interesting since everyone has different preferences).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Maybe the staff should redesign the feather, turn it into a Golden Feather collectible. Since there are fewer Rad feathers than Black Feathers, I would love to see it turn into a golden feather instead of a watermelon feather. That would make everyone want it, but I wouldn’t really sell it then since it would look super valuable. But then again, I at least have the cool feather.



I don't they should since it is very unique and I think it is only going to get more valuable over time since it might not be re-released because of its lack of popularity. I also am a fan of more collectible varieties to keep things interesting! They could always make a gold feather as a god tier rare collectible and release a small amount of them each year so it doesn't depreciate in value too much over time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you think the Rad Feather should be changed to a golden feather? Cause judging by its current design, it looks like the yellow candy, pear, orange, and cake collectibles look better.


----------



## MapleSilver

Alolan_Apples said:


> Do you think the Rad Feather should be changed to a golden feather? Cause judging by its current design, it looks like the yellow candy, pear, orange, and cake collectibles look better.



I think if they want to make a golden feather, they should just make it a new collectible. I don't think it's a good idea to change the appearance of existing collectibles for no apparent reason, since that might upset the people who already like it.


----------



## MasterM64

MapleSilver said:


> I think if they want to make a golden feather, they should just make it a new collectible. I don't think it's a good idea to change the appearance of existing collectibles for no apparent reason, since that might upset the people who already like it.



That's what I'm thinking as well since part of what makes collectibles fun and cool is just how many niches of interests they appeal to!


----------



## MapleSilver

Also on an unrelated note, I'm excited about what this year's Easter eggs will look like. Any ideas about what you would like them to be?


----------



## MasterM64

MapleSilver said:


> Also on an unrelated note, I'm excited about what this year's Easter eggs will look like. Any ideas about what you would like them to be?



Hopefully, a bunch of new ones plus the most sought after ones (like the Disco Ball Egg) from last year would be cool!


----------



## mogyay

i'm kicking myself i didn't participate in the last fair, i love the feather designs so much!

ALSO MODS IF YOU LOOK HERE IDEA FOR EGG: star and moon themed, please it's my aesthetic, thanks so much


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MapleSilver said:


> I think if they want to make a golden feather, they should just make it a new collectible. I don't think it's a good idea to change the appearance of existing collectibles for no apparent reason, since that might upset the people who already like it.



The cold-hearted truth is, nobody really wants a Rad Feather. Selling it is like trying to sell the lowest-rated N64 games to someone when they didn’t sell enough. So even if it doesn’t get redesigned into a Golden Feather, it’s a failed collectible.

I remember back in 2014, I was worried about the Yellow Feather not being popular. Because back in the day, yellow was the least popular color among many users, hence why the Yellow Feather didn’t sell as well as the other unlimited stock feathers. But in 2016, it changed since they were the least common unlimited-stock feather.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> The cold-hearted truth is, nobody really wants a Rad Feather. Selling it is like trying to sell the lowest-rated N64 games to someone when they didn’t sell enough. So even if it doesn’t get redesigned into a Golden Feather, it’s a failed collectible.
> 
> I remember back in 2014, I was worried about the Yellow Feather not being popular. Because back in the day, yellow was the least popular color among many users, hence why the Yellow Feather didn’t sell as well as the other unlimited stock feathers. But in 2016, it changed since they were the least common unlimited-stock feather.



I wouldn't call it failed since I know there are people out there that like/love it (from reading past posts on this very thread) and there also will always be someone out there collecting every collectible and eventually when there is enough of those people around, the value & interest of the given collectible goes up because so few are in circulation. Just food for thought I guess.

When it comes to the history of the Yellow Feather, I find this very helpful and enlightening because it took a while for me to find the 2016 one in my lineup since I saw few people had one & basically none were out for sale/trade and was just very fortunate that I had a friend land one for me! 



mogyay said:


> ALSO MODS IF YOU LOOK HERE IDEA FOR EGG: star and moon themed, please it's my aesthetic, thanks so much



I think that would be really cool! Imagine if they made a solar system series of Easter Eggs including a Sun, Moon, & Comet one!


----------



## Trundle

People want Rad Feathers, but they know they aren't Rad enough to handle them. I own a Rad Feather, and I am very Rad. Coincidence?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> I wouldn't call it failed since I know there are people out there that like/love it (from reading past posts on this very thread) and there also will always be someone out there collecting every collectible and eventually when there is enough of those people around, the value & interest of the given collectible goes up because so few are in circulation. Just food for thought I guess.



It’s a good thing that I currently own one since collectibles that very little has sold would be much more profitable. Right now, we’re currently in a phase of inactivity, so it’s not going to sell well, hence why I’m keeping it until later, like I would with the common feathers.


----------



## King Dorado

the rad feather was my favorite in the last fair, i call it the Watermelon feather, it's the only feather i went for last time.

(i do lowkey kinda wish i also had a sweet feather bc it looks like a kracko feather to me).

i dont think rad feather was unpopular, there was just more of a rush to get the sweet and boss feathers.  had more people earned enough tickets i think more of the rad feathers would have sold.  anyhow, i think it's a great summertime collectible!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> The cold-hearted truth is, nobody really wants a Rad Feather. Selling it is like trying to sell the lowest-rated N64 games to someone when they didn?t sell enough.


I would buy a rad feather and the lowest rated N64 games. I just wouldn't buy them for as much as a sweet feather and Super Smash Bros.


----------



## cornimer

The year is 2023. With so few rad feathers in circulation, all of the TBT members who joined since the release of AC switch are extremely curious. Where did this oddly coloured feather come from? Why was it so unpopular at its release? The rad feather gains the celebrity status of the weird doll as the marketplace floods with hungry newbies hoping to understand the mystery of the rad feather for themselves.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now I wonder. When the community rebounds to the point where chocolate cakes will worth 3,000 TBT or more, will the white feather worth 20,000 TBT again? Or is it stuck at 10,000 TBT? I’d figure that it will be back at 20,000 TBT with more TBT in circulation, but it wouldn’t necessarily happen. Not only there are more white feathers now than before, but there’s been so many setbacks on forum currency. Many systems (including poll creation Bells) have been confiscated due to abuse, and a couple of members got fined for exploiting the username change glitch.


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> When the community rebounds



It isn't gonna rebound that much


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> It isn't gonna rebound that much



So are you saying that we’ll never get to 5,000 active members again? Or is the chocolate cake basically not worth much anymore?


----------



## Trundle

toadsworthy said:


> It isn't gonna rebound that much



That's actually hard to predict. You didn't see TBT's activity pre-NL.


----------



## toadsworthy

I don't think any collectibles and the landscape of collectible sales will ever be like it has been.... partly because there is just so many more collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Back to the original question about white feathers. I’d assume less activity and more white feathers caused it to not worth as much as it used to be. But I want to know if the setbacks (like Welcome Bells being disabled, Jingle’s Jolly Jamboree etc) on forum currency caused it to lose worth as well.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> So are you saying that we’ll never get to 5,000 active members again? Or is the chocolate cake basically not worth much anymore?





toadsworthy said:


> It isn't gonna rebound that much





Trundle said:


> That's actually hard to predict. You didn't see TBT's activity pre-NL.



I am honestly thinking and predicting that the community will rebound tremendously because the Switch is really popular and the Animal Crossing series is at all-time high in popularity thanks to New Leaf. It's just that there are less people playing New Leaf at the moment because many people have enjoyed their time on it/got bored with and there is also Pocket Camp as well. I think once AC Switch comes out, many members will return and many new ones will come full of excitement for the new game. I'm quite excited if you ask me!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Am I the only one who doesn't particularly like the White Feather?


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> That's a funny way of calling it! xD Congratulations on that, the easter eggs are really cool collectibles to own!  I have thought about collecting them, but I guess my taste is a bit different for my lineup (but that is what makes collectibles interesting since everyone has different preferences).



yeah, they're prob my favorite recurring variety collectible, so

and likewise, aside from a select few items, I'm not too big on the more "standard" fair collectibles. hence why I decided to just sell off all my feathers. and with the fairs moving to yearly themes now, unless they recycle a theme one year, I'm likely to never touch a feather out of those shops

though that said, I really feel like they should rerelease the balloons. I could see some creative combinations with them using stuff like the flowers too, but the fact that iirc the last major release for the balloons was like 2014 means no lineup could even attempt this if they wanted. at the very least though, it'd bump my interest up for them slightly. since I'd kinda put them down as "neat idea, bad timing" collectibles


and as far as egg collecting goes, when/if I finish up with the not super pricey eggs, I'll prob go and work on the remainder of the other not super pricey collectibles I'm interested in, before moving onto the pricier eggs

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't particularly like the White Feather?



I kind of like it, but not 10k+ like

though I love it as a 10k+ selling tool


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't particularly like the White Feather?



Wanna know what feather collectible I never got the appeal of? The rainbow feather. I never cared too much about feathers in Animal Crossing, and I even thought the rainbow feather was too tacky. But you could never get it here unless you win a TBT Fair contest, and I never won a site contest ever.


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't particularly like the White Feather?



I think its boring


----------



## LambdaDelta

the only reason I ever want a rainbow feather is to be able to say I have a gay pride feather

likewise, sweet feather to be able to say I have a trans pride feather


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> I kind of like it, but not 10k+ like
> 
> though I love it as a 10k+ selling tool



I can't see myself spending that much TBT on any collectible even if I had that much tbh.  Unless it was a glow wand but who doesn't like those


----------



## Zane

LambdaDelta said:


> the only reason I ever want a rainbow feather is to be able to say I have a gay pride feather
> 
> likewise, sweet feather to be able to say I have a trans pride feather



Lmaooo the sweet feathers always made me think of the trans pride flag too. I kinda miss putting them next to my gay feathers but idk as pretty as the feathers are I always found myself not really liking them in my line ups.. with the exception of the rainbow feather which is one of my top fav collectibles in general.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Fun fact: The four basic feathers are all white feathers dyed with something else:

Red feathers = ketchup feathers
Yellow feathers = mustard feathers
Green feathers = guacamole feathers
Blue feathers = Gatorade feathers


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can't see myself spending that much TBT on any collectible even if I had that much tbh.  Unless it was a glow wand but who doesn't like those



yeah, I can't even see myself with that much tbt to begin with. but for any of the super pricey items, even if it's something I kinda like (pokeball), I just sort of "nope" right out

maybe if I was sitting on like 50k tbt or something, but otherwise... ehhhhh


though it does in retrospect make me super glad I was able to get all but the animated glow wand during the fair, since that'd be like the closest thing to tempting me to spend close to/over 10k in fake digital currency for a box of pixels

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Fun fact: The four basic feathers are all white feathers dyed with something else:
> 
> Green feathers = guacamole feathers



petition to rename the green feather the millennial feather


----------



## MapleSilver

Wow 9 members are currently viewing this thread. The collectible market has really improved these past few months.


----------



## MasterM64

MapleSilver said:


> Wow 9 members are currently viewing this thread. The collectible market has really improved these past few months.



I definitely agree, I find it quite exciting and it definitely makes me wonder more what AC Switch is going to do the TBT economy overall!


----------



## toadsworthy

MasterM64 said:


> I am honestly thinking and predicting that the community will rebound tremendously because the Switch is really popular and the Animal Crossing series is at all-time high in popularity thanks to New Leaf. It's just that there are less people playing New Leaf at the moment because many people have enjoyed their time on it/got bored with and there is also Pocket Camp as well. I think once AC Switch comes out, many members will return and many new ones will come full of excitement for the new game. I'm quite excited if you ask me!




that doesn't mean collectibles will sell for 20K and the collectibles will be like they used to though. As everyone is saying, they wouldn't buy a "boring" white feather when they could get a line up of 6 eggs. They will be deterred from going for rare ones in favor of cheaper ones since there is so many more options. I think it will be the aesthetically pleasing ones that people go for, like sweet feather-esque collectibles and pink ones because those seem to be most popular, look at the typical people who are on the forums. 

People liked white feathers in the past because there wasn't too many types of feathers anyway and their were such few of them. Why go for a "overpriced" feather like that when they can create a line up of something else. and now they have the roster of collectibles to do so. I think collectible sales will increase when more people come yes, but its gonna be selling of moderately priced collectibles that will be more common.


----------



## cornimer

The rainbow feather is one of my favourite collectibles (along with balloons, sweet feather and yoshi egg) but unless they make a "Turning Christmas Songs Into Collectible Parodies" contest I don't think I'll ever win one


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The reason why white feathers are so rare is because they get easily dyed with something else. Originally, I thought of something grosser for the common feathers listed above, but I didn’t want to get infractions so I associated them with all food dyes.


----------



## Jacob

toads is so right.

and yellow feather is the best one


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm partial to black feather just because I have the first one, but I also really like the fresh feather's design the most


----------



## LambdaDelta

we also have to take into account that the surge of newer members won't immediately have access to buying the more valuable collectibles, so

yeah, I can see the more common ones pulling more weight for the initial surge. then as it evens out, the more rarer collectibles perhaps get a slight, but not drastic, bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> I'm partial to black feather just because I have the first one, but I also really like the fresh feather's design the most



seeing your lineup just makes me think "easter egg feather" with the fresh variety


----------



## MapleSilver

My personal favorite feather is the Hot Feather. I happen to really like its design.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> we also have to take into account that the surge of newer members won't immediately have access to buying the more valuable collectibles, so
> 
> yeah, I can see the more common ones pulling more weight for the initial surge. then as it evens out, the more rarer collectibles perhaps get a slight, but not drastic, bump



It’s more than just newer members. I was referring to older members returning.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MapleSilver said:


> My personal favorite feather is the Hot Feather. I happen to really like its design.



Yeah kinda missing mine right now but at least I helped MasterM64 get one of his dream collectibles


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> that doesn't mean collectibles will sell for 20K and the collectibles will be like they used to though. As everyone is saying, they wouldn't buy a "boring" white feather when they could get a line up of 6 eggs. They will be deterred from going for rare ones in favor of cheaper ones since there is so many more options. I think it will be the aesthetically pleasing ones that people go for, like sweet feather-esque collectibles and pink ones because those seem to be most popular, look at the typical people who are on the forums.
> 
> People liked white feathers in the past because there wasn't too many types of feathers anyway and their were such few of them. Why go for a "overpriced" feather like that when they can create a line up of something else. and now they have the roster of collectibles to do so. I think collectible sales will increase when more people come yes, but its gonna be selling of moderately priced collectibles that will be more common.



I will say though that I wasn't really talking about pricing in terms of "rebound", I'm mostly talking about overall activity in the TBT Market. Pricing could go up too, but it depends on many factors.

Your reasoning does make sense though about prices especially since most TBT is increasingly being bottled up by a smaller group of active members and there are a lot bottled up in inactive accounts as well. There will be more TBT in circulation though once people join/return when the new game comes out. All we can do is wait and continue predicting I guess! lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s more than just newer members. I was referring to older members returning.



tbh I'm not sure how much I'd account for them to bump the market up

they might've run off with the tbt, but they also ran off with the collectibles. thus returning members means a boost in both things available

so prices could rise due to more tbt in circulation, but also fall due to slightly less scarcity of items


----------



## toadsworthy

LambdaDelta said:


> we also have to take into account that the surge of newer members won't immediately have access to buying the more valuable collectibles, so
> 
> yeah, I can see the more common ones pulling more weight for the initial surge. then as it evens out, the more rarer collectibles perhaps get a slight, but not drastic, bump



nope, because who has the most rare collectibles. People who like aren't on the forums anymore, so they are gonna come back, want TBT for the new game to get stuff and sell their rarer collectibles for far less because thats whats already happening/ is the market now. New people drawn for the game, will buy stuff for the game and maybe some cheap collectibles if they're into that. I don't think the mindset of new players will be "i want a white and black feather for this new forum I barely joined".... its gonna be "I want things for my new town, because that why I'm here in the first place"

old/ rare collectibles will be sold at low prices, and then the next time those collectibles are sold , they won't be like "back in 2014 these white feathers sold for 20K" its gonna be " I bought this for 10K in 2019" and thus making those old, super high prices irrelevant

- - - Post Merge - - -

if anything sells crazy its gonna be new and very rare collectibles, but because the market is now saturated with low-price sales, the TBT overall will be spread out and so auctions would be capped much lower than they were in the past


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, that's another fine point. we're almost certain to get a surge of activity when ac switch hits, but new members will first and foremost be joining for ac switch. stuff like the collectibles market will be a secondary thing at best to the majority of them

at least up and until they can find ways to carve themselves into it in order to help bolster their ac switch desires


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was thinking about selling my Rad Feather for 5,000 TBT and the other feathers (save cool feather) for 1,500 TBT when the new AC game comes out. Do you think they will even sell for these prices by then, or are they still to high? I know I can’t sell them for these prices now (unless if you’re willing to take my surplus feathers for the prices set right now) due to the lack of TBT, but I think they will at least get there by then.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I feel like any price spike is going to be like 30% at most, and even that feels rather pushing it


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was thinking about selling my Rad Feather for 5,000 TBT and the other feathers (save cool feather) for 1,500 TBT when the new AC game comes out. Do you think they will even sell for these prices by then, or are they still to high? I know I can’t sell them for these prices now (unless if you’re willing to take my surplus feathers for the prices set right now) due to the lack of TBT, but I think they will at least get there by then.



Rad for 5K now and then is not feasible imo, I don't think they ever sold that high even right after the fair. I think yes feathers could go up in price months after AC for switch come out but it would be up to about 2K probably. No one is gonna want to spend more than that really and the TBT will be more spread out anyway

- - - Post Merge - - -

All feathers I feel like will be like that with white/black/final boss higher and maybe purple/pink a little higher just because there is so few of them


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was thinking about selling my Rad Feather for 5,000 TBT and the other feathers (save cool feather) for 1,500 TBT when the new AC game comes out. Do you think they will even sell for these prices by then, or are they still to high? I know I can’t sell them for these prices now (unless if you’re willing to take my surplus feathers for the prices set right now) due to the lack of TBT, but I think they will at least get there by then.



5k is absurd lmao


----------



## MapleSilver

I think a lot of us here joined because we were looking for items for our towns. Personally, I joined because I wanted to find a home for Bud and I had no initial plans to stay afterwards. Even if a minority of people who join end up getting into the rare collectible market, I still predict that it will be enough to drive up prices significantly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 5k is absurd lmao



So even when there’s only like 24 in existence?

I wonder if aesthetics determine the worth more than the amount and the shop price (I remember it costed 25 tickets, just like the red pinwheel)? Of course, it could also be because there are so many feathers we could spend less to create a colorful lineup than spend a lot on one collectible.


----------



## LambdaDelta

popularity and scarcity are both determining factors, though I'd put scarcity as the initial deciding factor

since an item being scarce means nothing if it's also undesired, but a desirable item in plentiful quantities isn't exactly going to surge in price either


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> So even when there’s only like 24 in existence?
> 
> I wonder if aesthetics determine the worth more than the amount and the shop price (I remember it costed 25 tickets, just like the red pinwheel)? Of course, it could also be because there are so many feathers we could spend less to create a colorful lineup than spend a lot on one collectible.



yeah i just talked about this


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I also remembered back when collectibles used to be rarer and high-priced, people wanted the rarer collectibles because of “bragging rights”, but now there are so many collectibles so it won’t matter today. I just like having a lot of TBT Bells.

But I was suggesting since 2017 that TBT should have another feature - user emblems. While collectibles are something you can buy, emblems are something you have to earn. Some are easy handouts because they are based on user preferences or registration times, but some won’t come to you until you unlock them. Unlike collectibles, they only appear on your profile.


----------



## LambdaDelta

my collectibles "bragging rights" thing has always been having the full house set purchased from the shop

and even that isn't anything I'm throwing around in people's faces all the time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> my collectibles "bragging rights" thing has always been having the full house set purchased from the shop
> 
> and even that isn't anything I'm throwing around in people's faces all the time



Speak for yourself, my complete house collection isn't gonna display itself


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Speak for yourself, my complete house collection isn't gonna display itself



hey, I display it when I feel like!

eternally slightly annoyed though that it isn't perfectly backwards (iirc, just needed to have the shop swap the "tsu" and "no" at checkout)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> my collectibles "bragging rights" thing has always been having the full house set purchased from the shop
> 
> and even that isn't anything I'm throwing around in people's faces all the time



And even if I have a full lineup of “assorted collectibles” and 20k TBT, I wouldn’t let it give me “bragging rights”. It’s about decorating my sidebar, just like if you decorated a limousine with the most lavish decorations.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> hey, I display it when I feel like!
> 
> eternally slightly annoyed though that it isn't perfectly backwards (iirc, just needed to have the shop swap the "tsu" and "no" at checkout)



Relax I'm kidding, display what you want friend


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, the only thing that'd be worth bragging about imo, is if someone was ever able to pry a weird doll off another user in the future (without there being any newly released ones)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Relax I'm kidding, display what you want friend



oh yeah, np. I figured you were messing around to begin with


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> oh yeah, np. I figured you were messing around to begin with



Oh good, sometimes my sarcasm is so strong people can't tell if I'm serious or not.  Anyway, collectibles really should be used for aesthetic purposes rather than bragging rights imo


----------



## LambdaDelta

indeed, and on that note, my current aesthetic is "buy my stuff"


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> So even when there’s only like 24 in existence?


It's also the ugliest of the 2017 fair feathers lol


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's also the ugliest of the 2017 fair feathers lol



Well, I'm a proud owner of one now and I personally think it looks really cool! xD


----------



## toadsworthy

My thought process on collectibles is... and its an opinion which I know some people will freak out about... they are something to collect. Shocker. You collect something to be proud of your collection, whether you show that pride publicly or it fulfills something for yourself, each person is different. I don't think anyone outwardly collects or gets collectibles to "brag" or "show off" because that person would be shunned and no one would sell them anything lol.

If you think someone is "showing off" and "bragging" because they display nice collectibles or get defensive because someone misinterpreted your sarcasm, you need to think about your own role in that situation and take responsibility. you can't just assume someone else's motive or change someone else's mind, but you can be more cognizant of what you put out in the future and big enough to take fault in your own bad assumptions or poor joke. To do otherwise is just an excuse.

I'd be mighty upset if someone judged me based on how i show off nicely coordinated feathers and candies. I'd also be mature enough to apologize if someone got upset because I made a joke that someone got offended by, which I do a lot because I have a weird sense of humor around my irl friends.


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> My thought process on collectibles is... and its an opinion which I know some people will freak out about... they are something to collect. Shocker. You collect something to be proud of your collection, whether you show that pride publicly or it fulfills something for yourself, each person is different. I don't think anyone outwardly collects or gets collectibles to "brag" or "show off" because that person would be shunned and no one would sell them anything lol.
> 
> If you think someone is "showing off" and "bragging" because they display nice collectibles or get defensive because someone misinterpreted your sarcasm, you need to think about your own role in that situation and take responsibility. you can't just assume someone else's motive or change someone else's mind, but you can be more cognizant of what you put out in the future and big enough to take fault in your own bad assumptions or poor joke. To do otherwise is just an excuse.
> 
> I'd be mighty upset if someone judged me based on how i show off nicely coordinated feathers and candies. I'd also be mature enough to apologize if someone got upset because I made a joke that someone got offended by, which I do a lot because I have a weird sense of humor around my irl friends.



Definitely agree with your statements Toadsworthy, for the longest time I actually didn't care for collectibles and thought they were silly, but after running a shop and growing a strong appreciation for the art style put into them, I find them really cool now!  I personally collect and sell collectibles for pure fun and it always brings me joy to see someone happy when I sell them something they were wanting/looking for!  At the end of the day, I just see them as something to collect as well. When it comes to people being unreasonable, I definitely think that doesn't belong here at all on TBT especially since this community is based off of a game series that is about having fun and many other positive things!


----------



## LambdaDelta

"collectibles are things you collect"


----------



## Danielkang2

Completely random but I love my party poppers, they look so nice and I can't believe they're only 5k right now?? rofl


----------



## MasterM64

Danielkang2 said:


> Completely random but I love my party poppers, they look so nice and I can't believe they're only 5k right now?? rofl



They are really cool collectibles for sure! Unfortunately, the market tanked a little while ago :/, but I think it has been steadily going up again in recent months!


----------



## toadsworthy

Danielkang2 said:


> Completely random but I love my party poppers, they look so nice and I can't believe they're only 5k right now?? rofl



does that mean you wouldn't sell me one


----------



## Moonfish

Danielkang2 said:


> Completely random but I love my party poppers, they look so nice and I can't believe they're only 5k right now?? rofl



TBT hasn’t had a lot of traffic for a while and majority of people still active are broke or don’t care about collectibles.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Completely random but I love my party poppers, they look so nice and I can't believe they're only 5k right now?? rofl



more importantly, does "collectibles are for sale" include one of those candy eggs?

and I'm unable to atm, but would you be willing to part with the november birthstone in the future? (it's the year I need)


----------



## Danielkang2

MasterM64 said:


> They are really cool collectibles for sure! Unfortunately, the market tanked a little while ago :/, but I think it has been steadily going up again in recent months!


Yeah, I saw the entire market went down a ton but still kinda weird because party poppers used to be almost worth Fair Pinwheels. I'd like to know the rarity of collectibles, is there a guide for that. Also happy to see the tbt marketplace is alive again. (kinda)


----------



## toadsworthy

Danielkang2 said:


> Yeah, I saw the entire market went down a ton but still kinda weird because party poppers used to be almost worth Fair Pinwheels. I'd like to know the rarity of collectibles, is there a guide for that. Also happy to see the tbt marketplace is alive again. (kinda)



Adding rarity, or how many of something there are sounds like a good idea for the "list of all collectibles" thread to add on
@jacob


----------



## Danielkang2

LambdaDelta said:


> more importantly, does "collectibles are for sale" include one of those candy eggs?
> 
> and I'm unable to atm, but would you be willing to part with the november birthstone in the future? (it's the year I need)


Haha sure, lemme drop a msg on your thread.


----------



## MasterM64

Danielkang2 said:


> Yeah, I saw the entire market went down a ton but still kinda weird because party poppers used to be almost worth Fair Pinwheels. I'd like to know the rarity of collectibles, is there a guide for that. Also happy to see the tbt marketplace is alive again. (kinda)



I think they still are or more quite honestly since they have never been re-released, but I could be wrong. I'm definitely happy as well about it! In terms of guides,  I follow a combination between these guides along with accounting certain economic factors: 

Lucanosa's Guide

Wildtown's Guide

Pandapple's Sales Data

Hope this helps you immensely Daniel!


----------



## toadsworthy

Danielkang2 said:


> Haha sure, lemme drop a msg on your thread.




[Buying] Party Popper Collectible
Started by toadsworthy, 01-02-2019 04:42 PM 

*clears throat*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> I think they still are or more quite honestly since they have never been re-released, but I could be wrong. I'm definitely happy as well about it! In terms of guides,  I follow a combination between these guides along with accounting certain economic factors:
> 
> Lucanosa's Guide
> 
> Wildtown's Guide
> 
> Pandapple's Sales Data
> 
> Hope this helps you immensely Daniel!



If I can remember, Lassy had the first pricing guide. I don?t know where she went, but we?ve been using collectible pricing guides ever since she started one.


----------



## Danielkang2

MasterM64 said:


> I think they still are or more quite honestly since they have never been re-released, but I could be wrong. I'm definitely happy as well about it! In terms of guides,  I follow a combination between these guides along with accounting certain economic factors:
> 
> Lucanosa's Guide
> 
> Wildtown's Guide
> 
> Pandapple's Sales Data
> 
> Hope this helps you immensely Daniel!



Thanks for that. I don't know how the current guide comes up with prices because for example the party popper, 5 of them sold at exactly 15k, 1 at 16k and the other 5 sales average at 9k with one of them at 5.5k. So like I don't think going by the most current sale is accurate pricing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> [Buying] Party Popper Collectible
> Started by toadsworthy, 01-02-2019 04:42 PM
> 
> *clears throat*


Sorry, can't part with them for now haha.


----------



## toadsworthy

Danielkang2 said:


> Thanks for that. I don't know how the current guide comes up with prices because for example the party popper, 5 of them sold at exactly 15k, 1 at 16k and the other 5 sales average at 9k with one of them at 5.5k. So like I don't think going by the most current sale is accurate pricing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't part with them for now haha.





- - - Post Merge - - -

but also agreed
they went for around 6k two years ago and then 5.5K this year apparently

- - - Post Merge - - -

but its the same as the white feathers.... you aren't gonna sell them for 20K any more like they used to. Even 10K would not fly nowadays


----------



## MasterM64

Danielkang2 said:


> Thanks for that. I don't know how the current guide comes up with prices because for example the party popper, 5 of them sold at exactly 15k, 1 at 16k and the other 5 sales average at 9k with one of them at 5.5k. So like I don't think going by the most current sale is accurate pricing?



You are absolutely welcome!  Of the 3, Wildtown's is the newest so he doesn't have as much data to derive information from if that is the guide you are talking about going off of just newest data. Lucanosa's is solid, but hasn't been updated in a while, but it is really good for rarer collectibles that don't sell often (like your Party Poppers). Pandapple's has lot of data and is very good for finding overall trends and very accurate pricing.


----------



## Mars Adept

toadsworthy said:


>



Ouch...


----------



## Danielkang2

Nah, I mean like the thing is white feather has a history of sales at a 10k value. Party popper had one sale at 5.5k, every other sale was 4-11k higher.


----------



## toadsworthy

Danielkang2 said:


> Nah, I mean like the thing is white feather has a history of sales at a 10k value. Party popper had one sale at 5.5k, every other sale was 4-11k higher.



i think the most recent in pandapples showed a few at 6k two years ago, hence why i think its attainable for me now


----------



## Danielkang2

toadsworthy said:


> i think the most recent in pandapples showed a few at 6k two years ago, hence why i think its attainable for me now


Oh yeah, definitely you might be able to get one at 6k but I feel like the face price shouldn't be at the outlier essentially. Like if a collectible sold for 16k 16k 16k 16k 12k 10k 9k 8k 5.5k then the collectible shouldn't be worth 5.5k.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> You are absolutely welcome!  Of the 3, Wildtown's is the newest so he doesn't have as much data to derive information from if that is the guide you are talking about going off of just newest data. Lucanosa's is solid, but hasn't been updated in a while, but it is really good for rarer collectibles that don't sell often (like your Party Poppers). Pandapple's has lot of data and is very good for finding overall trends and very accurate pricing.


This makes a ton of sense, thanks! I think a good way to determine price of a collectible is like averaging the most recent 3 sales, 4 or 5 if the collectible is less rare.


----------



## toadsworthy

Danielkang2 said:


> Oh yeah, definitely you might be able to get one at 6k but I feel like the face price shouldn't be at the outlier essentially. Like if a collectible sold for 16k 16k 16k 16k 12k 10k 9k 8k 5.5k then the collectible shouldn't be worth 5.5k.



yeah, but when those 10-16K prices were two years ago, I lean more towards the more current pricing especially in a market like this now. At the end of 2016, it went from solid 16K to 10K by the end of the year. I can look at all the sales of white feathers and average 20K 20K 20K 10K, but that expectation doesn't make sense now in the context of this market when those 20K sales were so long ago. Collectibles rarely sell higher than 3K nowadays (aside from the really rare ones and coveted aesthetically pleasing ones) so to ask for 5-6K for a party popper... makes sense


----------



## MasterM64

Danielkang2 said:


> This makes a ton of sense, thanks! I think a good way to determine price of a collectible is like averaging the most recent 3 sales, 4 or 5 if the collectible is less rare.



You are absolutely welcome, glad I can help!  I definitely think that is a good strategy for sure even though I think last 5-7 would be more solid since it is likely to erase any outliers (super high or super low).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, the only thing that'd be worth bragging about imo, is if someone was ever able to pry a weird doll off another user in the future (without there being any newly released ones)



In 2082, you will be able to do that. But right now, it?s impossible.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> In 2082, you will be able to do that. But right now, it’s impossible.



Unless you got a ton of TBT or collectibles! xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> In 2082, you will be able to do that. But right now, it’s impossible.



ah, nice to have confirmation that the weird dolls will just take over their users' accounts after they've passed, and transfer themselves to the next unsuspecting host


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would be living with God by then. I don?t think I would even live up to 70 in age.

No weird doll for me then. But I don?t care.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I looked back at the previous Bell Tree Directs we had. Judging by how the staff written them, my favorite ones were the 10th Direct (11.20.15) and the 15th Direct (10.21.18). My favorite quotes were:



> Back when the feature launched back in 2011, 4200 Bells was a lot at the time, but as you all know that is no longer the case. Hence, the drastic price increase.



And



> Aside from some position changes, our current staff team has been made up of the same people over the last two years.



First one implied how different the amount of currency was in the early days of TBT 2.0, as the groups were meant to be limited and expensive, but as time passed by, that amount is little. But now I think it?s time to lower the price again. The lack of updates on the feature and Discord?s group directory kinda made this obsolete, as the high price is painfully discouraging.

The second one quoted here talked about how much the staff really changed. Because of decreasing activity on this forum, there was no need to get new moderators for a while, but it?s interesting to see them keep the same staff for a long time when we normally get new moderators every year. It?s sad to see Jake and Tom go despite them being active.

The rest of both directs were well-written, as we got to see more background to why they made these changes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Just letting you know, I still have 1,000 TBT, but they’re all in my group savings. I was hoping to get more donations since starting a group is one thing I wanted to do since I joined this site.

All I’m hoping for is a helping hand from the staff, either by lowering the group add-on price or giving me the rest I need to start a group. This time, it’s on a subject that catches more interest. Collectible-based groups don’t work, and somehow, a group on creative ideas isn’t enough.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I went through my entire TBT transaction history, recording all the TBT transactions between users. My net total is...

2,629 TBT (gained)

In other news, I thought I would have a lot of knowledge on TBT’s collectibles and the marketplace, but I’m truly don’t know enough. It took me a long time to realize that inactivity is why collectibles are priced lower. I also learned what other factors contributed to the high prices of collectibles a long time ago:

- There were a lot of TBT Bells back in 2013 because of Welcome Bells, as members at the time didn’t care for them until later.
- Collectibles were priced higher because there weren’t very many collectibles, as hot collectibles were priced highly since everyone wanted them.

I claim to be an expert when it comes to collectibles and selling, but the fact I had to learn all of this proves otherwise.


----------



## LambdaDelta

decided to check for myself, and I'm at +7727 right now, amazingly enough. shout out to the final club nintendo platinum prize for contributing to over 5k of that

and as a bonus, here's the highlight for my transaction log


----------



## MapleSilver

Alolan_Apples said:


> In 2082, you will be able to do that. But right now, it?s impossible.



This post kind of makes me wonder how long TBT is going to last. It's already been fairly long-lived, and it doesn't seem like Animal Crossing games will stop being made anytime soon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MapleSilver said:


> This post kind of makes me wonder how long TBT is going to last. It's already been fairly long-lived, and it doesn't seem like Animal Crossing games will stop being made anytime soon.



Quick horror story: it is currently the apocalypse and and you're the only person left alive that you know of.  No more news reports are coming in, and everything is eerily silent.  Waiting to die, you decide to open your laptop and visit the Bell Tree Forums one last time.  You look at who's online: 1 member (you) and 1 guest.


----------



## LambdaDelta

the data collection bots will outlive all of us


----------



## MapleSilver

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Quick horror story: it is currently the apocalypse and and you're the only person left alive that you know of.  No more news reports are coming in, and everything is eerily silent.  Waiting to die, you decide to open your laptop and visit the Bell Tree Forums one last time.  You look at who's online: 1 member (you) and 1 guest.



You watch this guest's activity intently. Maybe you were wrong and there are other people around. You watch as this guest views hundreds of threads, some of which you have posted in before. Despite having no idea about who this user is, you feel a connection with them. Even in these dark times, both of you can still appreciate Animal Crossing like everything is still okay. Suddenly you see this guest is registering. You feel a rush of excitement as you wait for their account to appear. Then you see a new post. After all this time, you can finally talk to another person. You read their post:

"watch alvin and the chipmunks: the road chip online now"

And then, you feel nothing at all.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MapleSilver said:


> You watch this guest's activity intently. Maybe you were wrong and there are other people around. You watch as this guest views hundreds of threads, some of which you have posted in before. Despite having no idea about who this user is, you feel a connection with them. Even in these dark times, both of you can still appreciate Animal Crossing like everything is still okay. Suddenly you see this guest is registering. You feel a rush of excitement as you wait for their account to appear. Then you see a new post. After all this time, you can finally talk to another person. You read their post:
> 
> "watch alvin and the chipmunks: the road chip online now"
> 
> And then, you feel nothing at all.



not a likely malware-infested camrip movie site 2/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

^That legitimately made me laugh so hard I thought I'd wake my family up


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You know, I’m quite terrified by the idea of being the only person left alive in the world. With nobody to talk to and nothing going through, I would not want to live there.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I have questions about toadsworthy's mint poem


----------



## Wildtown

... yah does seem a little weird


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> I have questions about toadsworthy's mint poem



What a coincidence I vmed him about it lmao


----------



## Alienfish

Lmaoo I just read it I love it xD Please more.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I decided that i’m done collecting funds to start a group. This time, I’m not doing it again. I’m just going to spend my own TBT to start a group.

I have two questions:

1. Should I spend on a group myself? They said it requires crowdfunding, but people are discouraged by the prices so they don’t want to help.
2. Why am I being ignored when I talk about groups on this thread or anywhere?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I decided that i’m done collecting funds to start a group. This time, I’m not doing it again. I’m just going to spend my own TBT to start a group.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Should I spend on a group myself? They said it requires crowdfunding, but people are discouraged by the prices so they don’t want to help.
> 2. Why am I being ignored when I talk about groups on this thread or anywhere?



Imo I think it's a waste of TBT to start a group. The group function is pretty much dead. Im a member of 5 groups on here, and I _very rarely_ ever see anyone post in them. Likewise,having a discussion thread about a topic is a much better alternative.
With that in mind, answering your questions:

1. No.

2. Not to sound rude, but nobody really cares. 

Now maybe if groups become a more popular thing in the future then yeah, you'll have more luck starting one. But with the limited funds that everyone as, the scarcity of TBT, and the limited special functionality groups have, it's not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm fairly positive nobody even cares about or has anything to say regarding groups at this point anymore


----------



## toadsworthy

Wildtown said:


> ... yah does seem a little weird



Um, I thought it was funny and the first thing I could think to rhyme with sick.
lol if its not your thing, you can send it back and I'll write a different one


----------



## LambdaDelta

tick lick mick wick nick pick flick stick shtick rick prick slick trick dick hick quick brick

I'm gonna say horny mindset there


----------



## toadsworthy

LambdaDelta said:


> tick lick mick wick nick pick flick stick shtick rick prick slick trick dick hick quick brick
> 
> I'm gonna say horny mindset there



well its more of a joke because she is a polygonal squirrel in a video game with squirrels of the exact same proportion as well as the term thicc is a pretty big meme at this point, not to mention this a joke poem..... I mean you can think what you want.

Now that I've talked about my reasoning



			
				Toadsworthy from like a day ago said:
			
		

> you need to think about your own role in that situation and take responsibility. you can't just assume someone else's motive or change someone else's mind, but you can be more cognizant of what you put out in the future and big enough to take fault in your own bad assumptions or poor joke. To do otherwise is just an excuse.



so think of that in conjunction to what you just said about me because its really kinda weird/or not worded particularly well


----------



## mogyay

genius is never appreciated in one's own time toad don't worry ; )

one person saying they don't care is rude but i hate this echoing mindset of tbt, there's no need to say the exact same thing, it's a collectible discussion, you can talk about a group if you want to and you don't have to answer it if you don't want to


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm not even bothered by the poem, I just find it pretty "what" is all

and I typed up and posted my response to apples before xsupermario64x's post even showed itself for me lmao


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> tick lick mick wick nick pick flick stick shtick rick prick slick trick dick hick quick brick
> 
> I'm gonna say horny mindset there



"dick" would be a lot worse...

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> Um, I thought it was funny and the first thing I could think to rhyme with sick.
> lol if its not your thing, you can send it back and I'll write a different one



nah ill keep it! thanks


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wildtown said:


> "dick" would be a lot worse...



dick as in detective in this case, not penis

p sure that might veer too much into nsfw territory for tbt


----------



## duckykate

issa good poem


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> dick as in detective in this case, not penis
> 
> p sure that might veer too much into nsfw territory for tbt



ok, ima just end this conversation...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Wait wtf happened here lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wait wtf happened here lol



An absolute mess is what's happened


----------



## xSuperMario64x

SensaiGallade said:


> An absolute mess is what's happened



Gotta say tho toadsworthy's mint poem is hella delicious lmao xDD


----------



## SensaiGallade

xSuperMario64x said:


> Gotta say tho toadsworthy's mint poem is hella delicious lmao xDD



I'm literally deceased lmao


----------



## duckykate

xSuperMario64x said:


> Gotta say tho toadsworthy's mint poem is hella delicious lmao xDD



WHEEZE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Gotta say tho toadsworthy's mint poem is hella delicious lmao xDD



SM64 thinks dat booty fineeeeee


----------



## Jeremy

Hello, please get back on topic in this thread. There have already been a couple warnings, and many more are technically violating our post quality rules. Thanks!


----------



## Zane

thanks you for the flake<3


----------



## LambdaDelta

randomish, but do we have data anywhere for the maximum amount of limited tradeable collectibles in circulation (including those owned by inactive members)?

so ones bought from shops, as well as given away as prizes by the staff

(maximum, because of course we can't account for people just deleting them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Aside to add-ons and collectibles, what other shop content would you like to see on this site that you can keep?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I?m not going to leave until this site ceases, so if I die anytime before that happens, I would like everything I own on this site to be given to other members on this forum. This even includes my 12 apples I had for over two years and the Tetris Grid that I won in the 2017 Fair.

But I don?t know when that will happen. I do think I will live for a long time.


----------



## LambdaDelta

now just to put that in a will and send to jeremy

also, I know you said aside from add-ons, but I'd still love to see an avatar height extension that can't be used alongside the width extension

just so I can use more vertically orientated avis without them looking like ass


----------



## mogyay

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m not going to leave until this site ceases, so if I die anytime before that happens, I would like everything I own on this site to be given to other members on this forum. This even includes my 12 apples I had for over two years and the Tetris Grid that I won in the 2017 Fair.
> 
> But I don’t know when that will happen. I do think I will live for a long time.



let's get a deal going: if i die u get my star wand, if u die i get ur flower wand. since i'm older than u it's a good deal


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> let's get a deal going: if i die u get my star wand, if u die i get ur flower wand. since i'm older than u it's a good deal



Aw, thanks mog-ponytail! Anyway, my point is, if I can’t use this site anymore because of death, there’s no reason to hold onto my virtual assets, as I give the staff permission to take my Bells and collectibles and give them to the others.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> now just to put that in a will and send to jeremy
> 
> also, I know you said aside from add-ons, but I'd still love to see an avatar height extension that can't be used alongside the width extension
> 
> just so I can use more vertically orientated avis without them looking like ass



I second the motion for an avatar height extension.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> I second the motion for an avatar height extension.



Thirding this.  I could have so many more avatar options if this happened


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thirding this.  I could have so many more avatar options if this happened



I fourth this! I think it would also be cool to be able to use the width and height extension at the same time so you can have larger square avatars!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I understand the popular demand for the avatar extension, but it’s restricted it to staff only. They don’t even plan on making it available to all members. You’re more likely to see a change in the Gregorian Calendar (like a new month added, leap years to be removed etc) than see the avatar height extension added to the shop.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I understand the popular demand for the avatar extension, but it’s restricted it to staff only. They don’t even plan on making it available to all members. You’re more likely to see a change in the Gregorian Calendar (like a new month added, leap years to be removed etc) than see the avatar height extension added to the shop.



So it technically already exists? I bet there is some logic and reason behind why they haven't released it yet if that is the case, but I bet Justin or someone from staff can share with us the reasoning behind it if there is a reason.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> So it technically already exists? I bet there is some logic and reason behind why they haven't released it yet if that is the case, but I bet Justin or someone from staff can share with us the reasoning behind it if there is a reason.



Well the 4th era members and earlier (I see you are a 3rd era member) had the opportunity to buy it from the shop, but it was taken down when New Leaf was released worldwide. The reason why they don’t allow regular members to have taller avatars is the same reason why signatures are limited to 250 pixels in height and why the blog entries count are never displayed under your avatar on the forums.

EDIT: just in case if you’re confused by the whole “era” thing, this is what it means:

1st era members: People who joined TBT before Wild World was released worldwide. The two most famous members here are administrators.
2nd era members: People who joined TBT when Wild World was the latest AC game.
3rd era members: People who joined TBT when City Folk was the latest AC game, but before TBT was moved to vBulletin.
4th era members: People who joined TBT when it was TBT 2.0, but before New Leaf was released in North America:
5th era members: People who joined TBT after New Leaf was released worldwide, but before AC Switch is released. Most of the members on this forum are 5th era members.
6th era members: People who joined after the release of Animal Crossing on the Nintendo Switch, which hasn’t happened yet.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> Well the 4th era members and earlier (I see you are a 3rd era member) had the opportunity to buy it from the shop, but it was taken down when New Leaf was released worldwide. The reason why they don’t allow regular members to have taller avatars is the same reason why signatures are limited to 250 pixels in height and why the blog entries count are never displayed under your avatar on the forums.



Ah, so they did it to predominantly restrict how much vertical height a given page of posts can have? Even though I joined back in 2009 and was around when TBT was still on Zetaboards, I honestly didn't care for collectibles & add-ons (which were introduced during the migration to vBulletin) really until recently just because I was more about playing the game(s) and doing trades/meet-ups with people. I do regret that though because I missed out on so many great collectibles because of it (heck, I probably could have gotten a Weird Doll if I had known better xD)! :/ As they say, hindsight is 20/20...


----------



## Alienfish

I get it's a staff perk to have large avatar but honestly would it be that expensive/other reasons to allow people to buy the add-on again? (height extension)...?


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I fourth this! I think it would also be cool to be able to use the width and height extension at the same time so you can have larger square avatars!



large square avis are staff only though

that said, I have no interest in full 150x150 (tbh, I personally find that size to be a tad obnoxious)


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> large square avis are staff only though
> 
> that said, I have no interest in full 150x150 (tbh, I personally find that size to be a tad obnoxious)



I'd love, I find the 150 x 100 pretty squeezed imo unless you are good at resizing or use one online.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here are some more collectible ideas:

- Burger collectible
- Hot dog collectible
- Pizza collectible
- Chicken drumstick collectible
- French fries collectible
- Soda cup collectible

They should be all-year collectibles you purchase from the same shop the fruit collectibles and cake collectibles are from.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I'd rather they keep the standard shop collectibles animal crossing themed

I could see those for an event or something though


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here are some more collectible ideas:
> 
> - Burger collectible
> - Hot dog collectible
> - Pizza collectible
> - Chicken drumstick collectible
> - French fries collectible
> - Soda cup collectible
> 
> They should be all-year collectibles you purchase from the same shop the fruit collectibles and cake collectibles are from.



I think of collectibles more as things rather than items or food if that makes sense. Yeah the fruit but with animal crosssing that makes sense. I can tell you rn I would have absolutely no interest in any junk food collectibles


----------



## seliph

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here are some more collectible ideas:
> 
> - Burger collectible
> - Hot dog collectible
> - Pizza collectible
> - Chicken drumstick collectible
> - French fries collectible
> - Soda cup collectible
> 
> They should be all-year collectibles you purchase from the same shop the fruit collectibles and cake collectibles are from.



Ok I know this site is run by an american but I don't need it to be that obvious


----------



## Alienfish

toadsworthy said:


> I think of collectibles more as things rather than items or food if that makes sense. Yeah the fruit but with animal crosssing that makes sense. I can tell you rn I would have absolutely no interest in any junk food collectibles



yeah same also we shouldn't promote junk food lol


----------



## toadsworthy

If Laudine or whoever want ideas for new egg collectibles this year... I suggest just a plain white regular egg. My new line up would really appreciate it

Or just something that is mainly white, ala the pop tart egg like design

please and thank you


----------



## hestu

toadsworthy said:


> If Laudine or whoever want ideas for new egg collectibles this year... I suggest just a plain white regular egg. My new line up would really appreciate it
> 
> Or just something that is mainly white, ala the pop tart egg like design
> 
> please and thank you



I would love a regular egg collectible


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Ok I know this site is run by an american but I don't need it to be that obvious



all new all american collectibles line

hamburger collectible
gun collectible
usa flag collectible
bible collectible
apple pie collectible
animated light bulb collectible


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> all new all american republican collectibles line
> 
> hamburger collectible
> gun collectible
> usa flag collectible
> bible collectible
> apple pie collectible
> animated light bulb collectible



Fixed! Technically, they seem more appealing to the Republicans than the Democrats (including the light bulb, since it?s not eco-friendly). ?American? includes both parties, but these collectibles are more relevant to one party.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I feel like you might need to expand your horizons some, but whatever you say

and this is ignoring the false presumption that american=2 party affiliation


----------



## SensaiGallade

Ok this isn't Brewsters, we don't need politics here too


----------



## LambdaDelta

brewsters has politics still?

but yeah, hence why I'm really not commenting extensively on apples' post


----------



## Alolan_Apples

SensaiGallade said:


> Ok this isn't Brewsters, we don't need politics here too



It was all a joke.

Anyway, back to my party food collectibles, I wanted to have more food-based collectibles. The hamburger and drink may be more likely since the next game could have foods and drinks other than fruits and cakes. The burger would represent food, and the soda cup would represent drinks. The rest, I wouldn’t think would be possible.


----------



## LambdaDelta

what about a lollipop collectible?

like the one in-game for halloween


----------



## SensaiGallade

Alolan_Apples said:


> It was all a joke.
> 
> Anyway, back to my party food collectibles, I wanted to have more food-based collectibles. The hamburger and drink may be more likely since the next game could have foods and drinks other than fruits and cakes. The burger would represent food, and the soda cup would represent drinks. The rest, I wouldn’t think would be possible.



Yes. I know. I was joking too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

SensaiGallade said:


> Yes. I know. I was joking too.



But to be serious, we don’t need another political discussion on this site, Brewster’s or not. I pointed that out because of some familiarities (like the apple pie being southern cuisine or the light bulb not being eco-friendly). Now if these collectibles were to exist, the American flag, holy bible, and gun would be ruled out no matter what. The apple pie and light bulb are quite interesting though. And I already talked about the burger.

Somehow, collectibles may come one way, but they have multiple meanings. Like I interpreted the Flower Glow Wand as “Florida tropical” because of the flower. Or the Famous Mushroom relating to the Mush Series in Animal Crossing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> what about a lollipop collectible?
> 
> like the one in-game for halloween



I would love that omggg


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hey Justin, can you add “Bell Tree Weeks” to the list of links in the OP?


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> If Laudine or whoever want ideas for new egg collectibles this year... I suggest just a plain white regular egg. My new line up would really appreciate it
> 
> Or just something that is mainly white, ala the pop tart egg like design
> 
> please and thank you



i support this but only if its called "egg egg"



LambdaDelta said:


> all new all american collectibles line
> 
> hamburger collectible
> gun collectible
> usa flag collectible
> bible collectible
> apple pie collectible
> animated light bulb collectible



don't forget the apollo collectible


----------



## LambdaDelta

if we ever have a villager week with the theme being "patriotic/american" animals or something along those lines, apollo had better win it


also, while I'll admit that lineup was almost completely made as a parody of america.... I actually kinda like the idea of an animated light bulb collectible. was thinking it'd be like doing some sort of constant light (as in not intense) flickering

now if only we could add sound to it


----------



## radical6

a collectible but its aoc's face stamped with a commie symbol <33333333


----------



## LambdaDelta

let's please not turn this into a political debate, but socialism and communism aren't the same thing

and to go further, the same applies to socialism vs democratic socialism as well

(yes, I know I'm practically asking for a debate like this. but this bugged me too much to not say anything. not saying anything beyond "they aren't synonymous with each other" though)


anyways, for better or worse, no collectible like that would ever be issued


----------



## dizzy bone

toadsworthy said:


> If Laudine or whoever want ideas for new egg collectibles this year... I suggest just a plain white regular egg. My new line up would really appreciate it
> 
> Or just something that is mainly white, ala the pop tart egg like design
> 
> please and thank you



a plain white egg would be awesome!


----------



## LambdaDelta

just call it egg

not easter egg

just egg


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> let's please not turn this into a political debate, but socialism and communism aren't the same thing
> 
> and to go further, the same applies to socialism vs democratic socialism as well
> 
> (yes, I know I'm practically asking for a debate like this. but this bugged me too much to not say anything. not saying anything beyond "they aren't synonymous with each other" though)
> 
> 
> anyways, for better or worse, no collectible like that would ever be issued



yes thanks for pointing that out since a lot don't even get political -isms nowadays even if they are making fun of it and know what they are/stand for.
--
re burgers and i believe there are fast food chains originated in other countries as well so ehhh.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Alolan_Apples said:


> But to be serious, we don?t need another political discussion on this site, Brewster?s or not. I pointed that out because of some familiarities (like the apple pie being southern cuisine or the light bulb not being eco-friendly). Now if these collectibles were to exist, the American flag, holy bible, and gun would be ruled out no matter what. The apple pie and light bulb are quite interesting though. And I already talked about the burger.
> 
> Somehow, collectibles may come one way, but they have multiple meanings. Like I interpreted the Flower Glow Wand as ?Florida tropical? because of the flower. Or the Famous Mushroom relating to the Mush Series in Animal Crossing.



But then you turned this into a political discussion? Okay


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> But then you turned this into a political discussion? Okay



lmao classic apple.

agree with the white plain egg suggestion though, that'd look cool :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What if that egg was cracked. Maybe a scrambled egg collectible is better.


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> What if that egg was cracked. Maybe a scrambled egg collectible is better.



a scrambled egg collectible would just be a few clumps of yellow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

What is even going on in here


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What is even going on in here



Simply discussing collectibles


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> What if that egg was cracked. Maybe a scrambled egg collectible is better.



finally, the april fool's designs will be permanently released


----------



## radical6

a collectible but in the form of a lootbox


----------



## LambdaDelta

this will be tbt's final ultimate form

pay irl money for extra shots at gambling for the chance at obtaining rare collectibles


----------



## radical6

LambdaDelta said:


> this will be tbt's final ultimate form
> 
> pay irl money for extra shots at gambling for the chance at obtaining rare collectibles



people already do that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

kallie said:


> people already do that



I mean it's against the rules but I wouldn't be surprised if people do it anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> this will be tbt's final ultimate form
> 
> pay irl money for extra shots at gambling for the chance at obtaining rare collectibles





kallie said:


> people already do that



That isn’t even allowed in the first place.

I remember back in 2015, there were giveaways where you have to donate to charity to earn TBT Bells and collectibles. I reported it to the staff since I thought it was wrong. If you have to pay real money to get in-game items or TBT items in any form, it’s not allowed.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> That isn’t even allowed in the first place.
> 
> I remember back in 2015, there were giveaways where you have to donate to charity to earn TBT Bells and collectibles. I reported it to the staff since I thought it was wrong. If you have to pay real money to get in-game items or TBT items in any form, it’s not allowed.



I agree, if people want to do that sort of thing, go to Steam where you pay ridiculous amounts of cash for stupid skins and in-game items! xD

Getting back to the main topic though, what sort of Easter Egg collectibles do all you see being released this year for the Easter event?


----------



## Sweetley

MasterM64 said:


> Getting back to the main topic though, what sort of Easter Egg collectibles do all you see being released this year for the Easter event?



I would like to see a Splatoon themed egg. However, the idea with just a simple egg sounds also nice.


----------



## MapleSilver

MasterM64 said:


> I agree, if people want to do that sort of thing, go to Steam where you pay ridiculous amounts of cash for stupid skins and in-game items! xD
> 
> Getting back to the main topic though, what sort of Easter Egg collectibles do all you see being released this year for the Easter event?



Something with a green color would be a welcome addition, as green has slowly taken over my aesthetic as of late.

Something to go with my Frost Eggs would also be nice, though I guess we already have the Aurora Egg.


----------



## MasterM64

Maisy said:


> I would like to see a Splatoon themed egg. However, the idea with just a simple egg sounds also nice.





MapleSilver said:


> Something with a green color would be a welcome addition, as green has slowly taken over my aesthetic as of late.
> 
> Something to go with my Frost Eggs would also be nice, though I guess we already have the Aurora Egg.



Simple egg designs would be nice to mix things up, but I do think what makes the Easter Collectibles so collectible (haha) is that they are all radically different which makes them very fun to collect and mix up in lineups.  Thinking a green colored easter egg, they could do one that involves plants somehow? I think that would go really well with a ton of lineups. Another thing I kind of wish is that they made some easter egg collectibles that actually had extra stuff coming out of the typical egg shape because I think that would open up so many more new design possibilities!


----------



## MapleSilver

MasterM64 said:


> Simple egg designs would be nice to mix things up, but I do think what makes the Easter Collectibles so collectible (haha) is that they are all radically different which makes them very fun to collect and mix up in lineups.  Thinking a green colored easter egg, they could do one that involves plants somehow? I think that would go really well with a ton of lineups. Another thing I kind of wish is that they made some easter egg collectibles that actually had extra stuff coming out of the typical egg shape because I think that would open up so many more new design possibilities!



Perhaps some sort of tropical plant theme could look really nice and colorful.

I'm sure that whatever they end up being, they will look gorgeous as always. I consider the Easter Eggs some of the best collectibles on TBT, since they are original artwork instead of images ripped from AC.


----------



## MasterM64

MapleSilver said:


> Perhaps some sort of tropical plant theme could look really nice and colorful.
> 
> I'm sure that whatever they end up being, they will look gorgeous as always. I consider the Easter Eggs some of the best collectibles on TBT, since they are original artwork instead of images ripped from AC.



Yeah, I was thinking that or a very tranquil forest one!  I definitely agree with you that they are some of the best looking collectibles around and I do think it is really cool to think that they are all original artwork (except for the Classic Easter Egg) now that you pointed that out!  I also think it would be cool if they made gemstone-based easter eggs or made a solar system series (including the sun & moon) of them.


----------



## mogyay

guys what's ur opinion on love ball for a heart wand?


----------



## hestu

MasterM64 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that or a very tranquil forest one!  I definitely agree with you that they are some of the best looking collectibles around and I do think it is really cool to think that they are all original artwork (except for the Classic Easter Egg) now that you pointed that out!  I also think it would be cool if they made gemstone-based easter eggs or made a solar system series (including the sun & moon) of them.



Love these ideas! A faberge egg would be cool too I think.


----------



## MasterM64

mogyay said:


> guys what's ur opinion on love ball for a heart wand?



After looking at sales data and considering both collectibles may not return in the foreseeable future (in my opinion), I think it would be a almost completely fair trade. You may have to a throw in a little bit of extra TBT perhaps, but it all depends on who you are trading with!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

hestu said:


> Love these ideas! A faberge egg would be cool too I think.



I would die for a collectible like this tbh


----------



## mogyay

MasterM64 said:


> After looking at sales data and considering both collectibles may not return in the foreseeable future (in my opinion), I think it would be a almost completely fair trade. You may have to a throw in a little bit of extra TBT perhaps, but it all depends on who you are trading with!



i feel like i'm taking advantage of the love ball hype and it's not actually a good deal so i'd feel bad, i might make a thread though we'll see


----------



## MasterM64

mogyay said:


> i feel like i'm taking advantage of the love ball hype and it's not actually a good deal so i'd feel bad, i might make a thread though we'll see



Well, consider that supply & demand are forces that only the market itself can truly dictate. If the market sees the 2 collectibles as equals, they are equals at that period of time. If someone is willing to trade their Heart Wand for a Love Ball, more power to them and both parties come out happy!


----------



## hestu

mogyay said:


> i feel like i'm taking advantage of the love ball hype and it's not actually a good deal so i'd feel bad, i might make a thread though we'll see



You could sell me a love ball for 4.5k and use that to buy your wand


----------



## LambdaDelta

kallie said:


> people already do that



they pay irl money for a .01% chance at obtaining a pokeball?

collectibles obsession is even worse than I thought


----------



## Zane

mogyay said:


> guys what's ur opinion on love ball for a heart wand?



pssst I'd do that LoL  hmu if u wanna B>


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> they pay irl money for a .01% chance at obtaining a pokeball?
> 
> collectibles obsession is even worse than I thought



isn't that against the rules now to buy collectibles for rlc? lol .-. and yeah people are cray

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> guys what's ur opinion on love ball for a heart wand?



i'd totally do it man, gl finding a seller/trader/etc.


----------



## toadsworthy

hestu said:


> You could sell me a love ball for 4.5k and use that to buy your wand



You could also trade you hammer dates with me! What a crazy world we live in lol


----------



## mogyay

Zane said:


> pssst I'd do that LoL  hmu if u wanna B>



wait r u srs, i don't wanna scam u tho bc idk if it's a good trade for u but if u'd be willing i would love to omg


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I decided to sell my four Christmas feathers. One of the alternatives is trading all four of them for a pink feather. Another is the disco ball egg. The third alternative is four frost eggs. Since I made my selling thread too early, I decided to bump it once a week.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I decided to sell my four Christmas feathers. One of the alternatives is trading all four of them for a pink feather. Another is the disco ball egg. The third alternative is four frost eggs.



Four Frost Easter Eggs is pretty ambitious but I mean you do you


----------



## LambdaDelta

Sheila said:


> isn't that against the rules now to buy collectibles for rlc? lol



I mean people trying to skirt the rules certainly isn't anything new


----------



## mogyay

what are the christmas feathers?


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean people trying to skirt the rules certainly isn't anything new



no they probably do it offsite but hell that's just rude :i


----------



## LambdaDelta

mogyay said:


> what are the christmas feathers?



think he means the ones obtained during the last christmas event


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> what are the christmas feathers?



The red and green feathers sold during the 2018 Christmas event.


----------



## mogyay

Alolan_Apples said:


> The red and green feathers sold during the 2018 Christmas event.



ahhh i see, i think you'd struggle to trade for what you want but i'm no expert


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I decided to sell my four Christmas feathers. One of the alternatives is trading all four of them for a pink feather. Another is the disco ball egg. The third alternative is four frost eggs. Since I made my selling thread too early, I decided to bump it once a week.



I don't think that's gonna fly but hey life goals ain't bad


----------



## hestu

toadsworthy said:


> You could also trade you hammer dates with me! What a crazy world we live in lol



hey i gave up my love ball for that hammer along with my sanity lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> ahhh i see, i think you'd struggle to trade for what you want but i'm no expert





Sheila said:


> I don't think that's gonna fly but hey life goals ain't bad



The main method I would try is selling each for 1,500 TBT. It doesn?t matter how I trade them or sell them. I would still try to get 10,000 TBT again. The reason why I couldn?t sell them earlier is because it?s too close to the event. I always buy collectibles from the shops for profit. Since I can?t do art while ACNL items are low-valued, that?s the only way to make TBT.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> The main method I would try is selling each for 1,500 TBT. It doesn’t matter how I trade them or sell them. I would still try to get 10,000 TBT again. The reason why I couldn’t sell them earlier is because it’s too close to the event. I always buy collectibles from the shops for profit. Since I can’t do art while ACNL items are low-valued, that’s the only way to make TBT.



I said good luck but I wouldn't try trading em right away for frost eggs cause no lol people won't be making that fly.

also capitalism at its finest everyone.


----------



## toadsworthy

hestu said:


> hey i gave up my love ball for that hammer along with my sanity lmao



I mean you still get a hammer just an earlier one


----------



## hestu

toadsworthy said:


> I mean you still get a hammer just an earlier one



bought it for the date my friend


----------



## toadsworthy

hestu said:


> bought it for the date my friend



Dang I figured since it perfectly fits in your line-up


----------



## Zane

mogyay said:


> wait r u srs, i don't wanna scam u tho bc idk if it's a good trade for u but if u'd be willing i would love to omg



im very srs..... hahah it's ok, I've had tons of time to enjoy the glow wands ! The Love ball is my fav ball so I'd be plenty happy with this trade.


----------



## mogyay

hehehe ty zane, i am v happy rn!


----------



## toadsworthy

hestu said:


> bought it for the date my friend



your party popper also looks mighty nice


----------



## toadsworthy

BUT MINE LOOKS QUITE ALRIGHT TOO


----------



## hestu

toadsworthy said:


> your party popper also looks mighty nice



thanks!! hope you find one soon too!


----------



## honeyaura

Hey guys, does anyone know why the Christmas Gold Candy isn't giftable?


----------



## LambdaDelta

because lol staff

I'm gonna guess it will become as such on the next release, like the christmas candy was iirc


----------



## honeyaura

LambdaDelta said:


> because lol staff
> 
> I'm gonna guess it will become as such on the next release, like the christmas candy was iirc



Ahh the Christmas Candy wasn't giftable til this past event? Had no idea lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, I think I remember it being announced as newly giftable

never had one myself beforehand to confirm, but based off that...


----------



## honeyaura

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, I think I remember it being announced as newly giftable
> 
> never had one myself beforehand to confirm, but based off that...



Ahh gotcha lol, hopefully the gold candy has the same story.


----------



## MasterM64

honeyaura said:


> Ahh gotcha lol, hopefully the gold candy has the same story.



Unfortunately, the gold one has yet to be giftable, but hopefully they will change that in the future so people can have whole lineups of them!


----------



## honeyaura

MasterM64 said:


> Unfortunately, the gold one has yet to be giftable, but hopefully they will change that in the future so people can have whole lineups of them!



Same here!


----------



## Heyden

I LOVE JACOB HE'S A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND OFFICER BERRI TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob

Heyden said:


> I LOVE JACOB HE'S A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND OFFICER BERRI TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay Weird Doll friends 4 ever !!


----------



## Wildtown

Heyden said:


> I LOVE JACOB HE'S A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND OFFICER BERRI TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



woah congrats on getting a weird doll!


----------



## MasterM64

Heyden said:


> I LOVE JACOB HE'S A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND OFFICER BERRI TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How on earth did you manage to land a Weird Doll?  Congratulations!


----------



## LambdaDelta

will we finally have a market value on the weird doll?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Heyden said:


> I LOVE JACOB HE'S A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND OFFICER BERRI TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How in the everloving f--


----------



## Heyden

LambdaDelta said:


> will we finally have a market value on the weird doll?


nah I don't plan on ever selling it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m the only user on this forum that would sell the Weird Doll to someone. But I don’t have a Weird Doll, so I can’t sell one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Heyden said:


> nah I don't plan on ever selling it



I mean knowing how much it cost to get it


----------



## MasterM64

Just out of curiosity for research purposes, I was wondering if anyone knew possibly if Toy Hammers were restocked or given away through a contest between June 2016 and August 2017? I haven't a seen a timestamp with that criteria yet, so I am definitely curious if there was!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> Just out of curiosity for research purposes, I was wondering if anyone knew possibly if Toy Hammers were restocked or given away through a contest between June 2016 and August 2017? I haven't a seen a timestamp with that criteria yet, so I am definitely curious if there was!



There were toy hammers at that time. I even grabbed one of those, but I sold it.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> There were toy hammers at that time. I even grabbed one of those, but I sold it.



Well, that's good to know then my friend (thank you for answering my question!) because I am definitely interested in acquiring one that fits that timestamp criteria since I'm contemplating a potential idea for my lineup (even though I am very happy with my current plan for my permanent/dream lineup)...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> There were toy hammers at that time. I even grabbed one of those, but I sold it.



do you remember what the release occasion was? since brief checking the bulletin board didn't come up with anything

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Well, that's good to know then my friend (thank you for answering my question!) because I am definitely interested in acquiring one that fits that timestamp criteria since I'm contemplating a potential idea for my lineup (even though I am very happy with my current plan for my permanent/dream lineup)...



the correct move is to have ideas for various fluctuating lineups


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> the correct move is to have ideas for various fluctuating lineups



I guess for me, I personally am not a fan of having a ton of different lineups because I'm more interested in having one that I love dearly instead.  Plus, collecting for multiple lineup configurations is expensive and adds up. I think the biggest struggle for me is figuring which idea is more feasible in the grand scheme of things. lol I do know for fact that the bottom 6 collectibles will be the same in both ideas, it's just figuring out what to do for 2/3 of the top row now. xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> do you remember what the release occasion was? since brief checking the bulletin board didn't come up with anything



That was in June 2017, when they did little restocks occassionally for a week. That was also the direct that moved Laudine and Peter to the moderation team while Tina was moved to project staff.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How in the everloving f--



I really hope that $300 comment was a joke about buying it...

but ye congrats u deserve it if anyone ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I guess for me, I personally am not a fan of having a ton of different lineups because I'm more interested in having one that I love dearly instead.  Plus, collecting for multiple lineup configurations is expensive and adds up. I think the biggest struggle for me is figuring which idea is more feasible in the grand scheme of things. lol I do know for fact that the bottom 6 collectibles will be the same in both ideas, it's just figuring out what to do for 2/3 of the top row now. xD



yeah, but having a basic lineup that just shifts around a very small select number of collectibles should be 100% feasable


though yeah, I flat out ignore dates in most cases and just focus on getting just 1 of any collectibles of interest

only exceptions for lineup shuffling right now are birthstones, since I'm sure as **** not going to do all that work for 12 years when I should be able to cut it in half (even with quite a bit of hunting). then as far as having multiples go, just flowers (as you've probably noticed), because flower week exists

only personal usage exception to this I could see is multiple lily of the valleys and maybe gold roses, and knowing staff, they'll make them hard enough to obtain for me to "nope" out of that in sub-one second. and that's not even getting into the question of if they'll be tradeable (for 7k bells or some nonsense probably)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here’s a codebreaker you can do. It’s collectible-related.



Spoiler: Puzzle



23-01-20-03-08 _ 15-21-20 _ 06-15-18 _ 20-08-05 _ 23-05-09-18-04 _ 04-15-12-12-19.

Hyphens connect the letters, and underscores space out the words.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here’s a codebreaker you can do. It’s collectible-related.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 23-01-20-03-08 _ 15-21-20 _ 06-15-18 _ 20-08-05 _ 23-05-09-18-04 _ 04-15-12-12-19.
> 
> Hyphens connect the letters, and underscores space out the words.



Watch out for the weird dolls?  Why?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Watch out for the weird dolls?  Why?



I just wanted to make the puzzle related to the weird doll hype.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here’s a codebreaker you can do. It’s collectible-related.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 23-01-20-03-08 _ 15-21-20 _ 06-15-18 _ 20-08-05 _ 23-05-09-18-04 _ 04-15-12-12-19.
> 
> Hyphens connect the letters, and underscores space out the words.



no idea what urged you to make this, but this is a neat idea. so here's something for anyone else to try and figure out


80103131813291528071805221801142910140022111424291122170024002405091

febbbeccbd|dbccebbbef

(note: there's not actually meant to be a space in the text. forum post settings though)


----------



## MasterM64

See that this thread hasn't been active for a little bit, I was wondering what everyone's favorite kind of collectibles?  For me, I think the Balloons or the Beach Party collectibles are my current favorites!  I also like the carnations and Spring Shamrocks a ton as well.


----------



## hestu

MasterM64 said:


> See that this thread hasn't been active for a little bit, I was wondering what everyone's favorite kind of collectibles?  For me, I think the Balloons or the Beach Party collectibles are my current favorites!  I also like the carnations and Spring Shamrocks a ton as well.



Fair collectibles and toy hammers


----------



## MasterM64

hestu said:


> Fair collectibles and toy hammers



I think all the TBTF collectibles are really cool for sure my friend, which ones would you say are the coolest since there's a lot of them?


----------



## cornimer

My favourite collectibles are:
-Yoshi Egg
-Balloons
-Sweet Feather
-Rainbow Feather (I wish I could get one someday but rip I can't see myself placing in a contest)


----------



## hestu

MasterM64 said:


> I think all the TBTF collectibles are really cool for sure my friend, which ones would you say are the coolest since there's a lot of them?



Love the balloons, pinwheels, and feathers (esp black, rainbow, and sweet feathers), and I am very fond of my star wand!


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> See that this thread hasn't been active for a little bit, I was wondering what everyone's favorite kind of collectibles?  For me, I think the Balloons or the Beach Party collectibles are my current favorites!  I also like the carnations and Spring Shamrocks a ton as well.



eggs, wands and halloween most notably


----------



## MasterM64

hestu said:


> Love the balloons, pinwheels, and feathers (esp black, rainbow, and sweet feathers), and I am very fond of my star wand!



Very solid choices my friend!  I think it would be cool if they brought back balloons or the glow wands in a future TBTF along with new variants of those collectible sets (I think it would be cool if they made new balloon colors and introduced like heart or bunny balloons)! 



LambdaDelta said:


> eggs, wands and halloween most notably



Are there any eggs in particular you find really cool and awesome amongst them in your opinion?


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Are there any eggs in particular you find really cool and awesome amongst them in your opinion?



laudine's eyes closed egg and thunder's golden breakfast


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> laudine's eyes closed egg and thunder's golden breakfast



Those were very neat looking for sure, it's too bad that they were just placeholder collectibles. :/ Imagine if they released them for April Fools this year except make them actual collectibles that stayed in your lineup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> See that this thread hasn't been active for a little bit, I was wondering what everyone's favorite kind of collectibles?  For me, I think the Balloons or the Beach Party collectibles are my current favorites!  I also like the carnations and Spring Shamrocks a ton as well.



Toy Hammer for sure, but besides that the Popsicle and all the Easter Egg collectibles are close to my heart <3


----------



## Snowesque

Probably the Spellectibles, candies, and then the wands for me.
For anything else it depends on color (ie: dark egg, black feather, etc.).


----------



## Alienfish

favorite? weird doll for sure not that i'll ever get one lol.

anyway red pinwheel is also real nice kidna want to buy one but ig those who have one is inactive af


----------



## Jacob

I have a specific fondness for the Popsicle and the Weird Doll! That's not really news though...

My other favorites are Blue Flame, Crescent Wand, White Feather, の, Pinwheel, and Party Popper. I don't really think it's a secret that I love rare collectibles lol, but these ones just look particularly nice in lineups

(I also love the Disco Ball egg and I gush over it in other people's lineups, I just don't think I will ever get my hands on one, so I pretend like its not one of my favorites : P )


----------



## MapleSilver

MasterM64 said:


> See that this thread hasn't been active for a little bit, I was wondering what everyone's favorite kind of collectibles?  For me, I think the Balloons or the Beach Party collectibles are my current favorites!  I also like the carnations and Spring Shamrocks a ton as well.



My favorite are the Frost Easter Eggs and Motes of Flame. I wish I could have been on TBT during the Fire Festival, but at least I managed to get the eggs.


----------



## MasterM64

MapleSilver said:


> My favorite are the Frost Easter Eggs and Motes of Flame. I wish I could have been on TBT during the Fire Festival, but at least I managed to get the eggs.



Those are really solid choices my friend!  I wish the Motes of Flame were tradeable and I think it would also be cool if they brought them back in a future event as well so people have multiple options in terms of timestamps for collecting!


----------



## LilD

I have missed quite a lot of new collectibles, though I wished I hadn't! Some favorites of mine when I was more active were the TBTF feathers/pinwheels .  I did at once have a couple feathers and a red pinwheel, but traded a few years back. Also, I've never had an animated collectible but if I did, it definitely be my favorite. Now I'm remembering the green Faire pinwheel that _spun_. That would be my favorite if I had to pick one. I'm interested in collecting again so I'm going to try and be active during some upcoming events.


----------



## MasterM64

LilD said:


> I have missed quite a lot of new collectibles, though I wished I hadn't! Some favorites of mine when I was more active were the TBTF feathers/pinwheels .  I did at once have a couple feathers and a red pinwheel, but traded a few years back. Also, I've never had an animated collectible but if I did, it definitely be my favorite. Now I'm remembering the green Faire pinwheel that _spun_. That would be my favorite if I had to pick one. I'm interested in collecting again so I'm going to try and be active during some upcoming events.



I definitely can relate, I only started getting into collectibles last year even though I have been a member of TBT since 2009 so I missed out on a ton of collectibles!  Now I'm playing catch-up! xD The feathers and pinwheels are really cool for sure, I especially love all the different variants of feathers there are now!  That definitely is a smart idea for sure especially since the Easter event will be here before we know it which will provide a bunch of cool Easter Eggs! o/


----------



## Zane

My top favorite collectibles are the rainbow feather, love ball, moon wand, chao egg, and valentine's rose. I also really like the look of the character collectibles but so far there's none of my favorite villagers or NPCs (fun fact a crappy Wisp was my entry in the Spellectibles contest lol)


----------



## MasterM64

Zane said:


> My top favorite collectibles are the rainbow feather, love ball, moon wand, chao egg, and valentine's rose. I also really like the look of the character collectibles but so far there's none of my favorite villagers or NPCs (fun fact a crappy Wisp was my entry in the Spellectibles contest lol)



I think a Wisp collectible would be really cool! I'm surprised one wasn't made for the Welcome Amiibo update since Wisp is such an important character in it!  Would be cool if they add it this coming Halloween or something!


----------



## Heyden

Does anyone know how much final boss feathers go for? Pandapples only has 1 sale and idk where wildtown got his price from. Any help would be appreciated cos I don’t think I’ve displayed it since I bought it from the shop in 2017 so I think it’s time to sell it lol.


----------



## Wildtown

Heyden said:


> Does anyone know how much final boss feathers go for? Pandapples only has 1 sale and idk where wildtown got his price from. Any help would be appreciated cos I don’t think I’ve displayed it since I bought it from the shop in 2017 so I think it’s time to sell it lol.



so i got that number because i saw the black feather for 23000 and only saw one sell from pandapples guide so i thought its pretty much extremely rare so i bumped the guide price up too 20000


----------



## hestu

Heyden said:


> Does anyone know how much final boss feathers go for? Pandapples only has 1 sale and idk where wildtown got his price from. Any help would be appreciated cos I don’t think I’ve displayed it since I bought it from the shop in 2017 so I think it’s time to sell it lol.



Last I saw they were going for 4.5-5k


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wildtown said:


> so i got that number because i saw the black feather for 230000 and only saw one sell from pandapples guide so i thought its pretty much extremely rare so i bumped the guide price up too 20000



holy wow, 230k for a feather?

these prices are insane


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> holy wow, 230k for a feather?
> 
> these prices are insane



I think that was a typo if I’m not mistaken.

I don’t think any collectible alone was sold over 50k.


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> holy wow, 230k for a feather?
> 
> these prices are insane



oh whoops typo lol


----------



## TykiButterfree

My favorite collectible is the purple candy. My favorite one that I don't have is the lanturn from some event in the Woods. I would also like a purple mailbox, but they never restock for some reason.


----------



## toadsworthy

I see an increase in "investments" for collectibles.... i don't think i agree with this and everyone should watch what they do with their tbt


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> I see an increase in "investments" for collectibles.... i don't think i agree with this and everyone should watch what they do with their tbt



Although I do like this idea, I usually make a full payment before I get what I want. And when I am in a trade, I pay before I get something, and I send items before I receive payment. The reason I like to go first is to avoid being a scammer.


----------



## LilD

I have been gone for awhile.  How often do restocks happen (lately) and when was the last one?

True story 
I remember the 1 time I was lucky enough to just so happen check TBT shop while I was waiting at the deli counter, grocery shopping.  And there were chocolate cakes, quite a bit in fact.  You guys, I "SQuuEeeEee!!!!" out loud. In public....I'm over 30yo.   I did get them cakes tho


----------



## Jacob

LilD said:


> I have been gone for awhile.  How often do restocks happen (lately) and when was the last one?
> 
> True story
> I remember the 1 time I was lucky enough to just so happen check TBT shop while I was waiting at the deli counter, grocery shopping.  And there were chocolate cakes, quite a bit in fact.  You guys, I "SQuuEeeEee!!!!" out loud. In public....I'm over 30yo.   I did get them cakes tho



Full shop restocks used to happen like 2-3 times a year (when I was a new-ish member), but I _think_ its been over a whole year or two since they did one...

Other than that, smaller restock are pretty sparse (every few months?) but they happen. Justin restocked 5 chocolate cakes last night!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah I love how "night" they are, especially for EU people or just those with late night early morning timezones in general. I remember when they had like a noon gmt restock and you actually had a chance *rolls eyes*


----------



## LilD

Jacob said:


> Full shop restocks used to happen like 2-3 times a year (when I was a new-ish member), but I _think_ its been over a whole year or two since they did one...
> 
> Other than that, smaller restock are pretty sparse (every few months?) but they happen. *Justin rest
> ocked 5 chocolate cakes last night!*




So like next year now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Jacob

Your collectible line up is dreamy


----------



## Jacob

LilD said:


> @Jacob
> 
> Your collectible line up is dreamy



Thank you!! I do wish my Japanese house collectibles were closer in time stamps, because it limits a lot of the fun lineups I could have, but I am in love with this current set up! ♡ U ♡


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> I see an increase in "investments" for collectibles.... i don't think i agree with this and everyone should watch what they do with their tbt



Hey Toadsworthy, I know you are referring to me exclusively since I'm the only one who offers such a program on here to my knowledge and I can understand any confusion behind how it works since I don't think it has been done on here before. To be completely honest, I don't appreciate you attacking my character by implying that I am untrustworthy with the way you worded your post because I genuinely care about the well being of everyone on here and I never would use anyone! 

I can assure you that I take care of the assets entrusted to me (all 100,000+ TBT value of it) with utmost care and only utilize them to increase the value of the shop through acquisitions which only secures investments more (which is the point of investing) and make payments back to investors!  I do realize it seems like I recently bought feathers for my lineup, but I bought those directly from Danielkang2 through early payments on his investment (& have been doing timestamp trading since then) since he invested them into my shop (even though I sell them in my shop, they are not technically mine until I buy them from the investor so I don't utilize them like they are mine and I think it is absolutely inconsiderate to do otherwise). I also protect my investors by having accountability in place through sending all my investors a list (if it is a collectible-based) or receipt (if it is TBT-based) that TBT Staff can reference in case there is a issue and I publicly list all investments in my shop on the main/OP post of my shop! Additionally, all investments in my shop are treated like store credit as well and my investors are more than welcomed to get anything that arrives in my shop throughout the entire repayment period (that way, they can essentially start seeing returns even when sales are slow and TBT is taking longer to collect for payments)!  I also am working on a new policy/procedure that TBT Staff can follow (which I will announce in the very near future) that will protect my investors completely in case something tragic happens to me (serious injury, death, etc.) and I become inactive for months unannounced due to such unfortunate events (because I always announce if I'm going to be unavailable during a certain time period). Essentially, a legal will since I see my investors as owners of my shop and not as just people I owe TBT to (& I plan on including them more in decision making at some point due to this point of view). Additionally, I also am planning on offering additional benefits for my investors (past & present) as well since I have great respect and utmost appreciation for them all!  If a investor ever decides they no longer want to invest in my shop, they totally can do that (since it is technically not my stuff) and I will return their investment in the best possible way! If anyone wants to invest in my shop, feel free to send a PM in my direction to learn more and to make arrangements! 

I will always take care of anyone I do business with because I truly care and I always will never take for granted anyone who supports my shop!  I also plan on running this shop years from now because I absolutely love collectibles (& how it unites this amazing community we all love) and helping people find what they are seeking through my services!  I also love making people happy too, it truly warms my heart every time to see someone excited & happy about getting a collectible they want! 

I hope this post provides clarification for anyone who is unsure about this program I offer and how secure it is!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can’t get much business if I’m bumping my thread only once a week, but I’m trying to be patient this time. The past couple of times, I have been impatient.

Also, my birthday is coming up in ten days. If you feel like giving me any TBT-related gifts for my birthday, I only want Bells, not collectibles. The thing about collectibles is that I mostly collect them for profit these days, because I like having a lot of TBT Bells. But selling what you got for free is like rejecting a gift, which is rude and ungrateful, so I can’t do collectibles, even if your intentions are to help me make profit. Not trying to ask for Bells for my birthday, but if you want to gift me, that’s all I want.


----------



## toadsworthy

M64 said:
			
		

> -snip-



it was def not attacking your character. This is the board to talk about collectibles, and i mentioned something i've seen. I just wanted to caution people to really look at things before they just give away their tbt.


----------



## Jeremy

MasterM64 said:


> I also protect my investors by having accountability in place through sending all my investors a list (if it is a collectible-based) or receipt (if it is TBT-based) that TBT Staff can reference in case there is a issue and I publicly list all investments in my shop on the main/OP post of my shop! Additionally, all investments in my shop are treated like store credit as well and my investors are more than welcomed to get anything that arrives in my shop throughout the entire repayment period (that way, they can essentially start seeing returns even when sales are slow and TBT is taking longer to collect for payments)!  I also am working on a new policy/procedure that TBT Staff can follow (which I will announce in the very near future) that will protect my investors completely in case something tragic happens to me (serious injury, death, etc.) and I become inactive for months unannounced due to such unfortunate events (because I always announce if I'm going to be unavailable during a certain time period). Essentially, a legal will since I see my investors as owners of my shop and not as just people I owe TBT to (& I plan on including them more in decision making at some point due to this point of view).



While I'm not sure exactly what this is referring to, if it's something to do with TBT staff moving collectibles and bells from an inactive account, we don't do this and don't have any plans to offer this as a feature in the future.


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> it was def not attacking your character. This is the board to talk about collectibles, and i mentioned something i've seen. I just wanted to caution people to really look at things before they just give away their tbt.



Ok, I will take your word for it and I apologize for misinterpreting the meaning of your post, but please be mindful in the future of what you say because you were discussing about something that I exclusively offer for the time being (unless someone else is offering a similar service that I am unaware of) in a way that implied negative implications that could possibly cause people to think of me wrongly when I have only good purposes behind it all. I do agree with you however that people should be mindful of who they should trust if there are multiple people doing similar services because not all people can be trusted! o/



Jeremy said:


> While I'm not sure exactly what this is referring to, if it's something to do with TBT staff moving collectibles and bells from an inactive account, we don't do this and don't have any plans to offer this as a feature in the future.



Oh, ok. So this would be true even if I actually gave TBT Staff full permission (even though y'all always have the right to make decisions for the betterment of TBT at anytime as the people in authority here) to undergo certain procedures under certain circumstances that a specific group of people can invoke for example? :/ I'm just trying to protect all the amazing people who have entrusted assets (collectibles & TBT) for me to sale/utilize on their behalf and help them grow the value they invested into my shop.  I just don't want me to pass away (God forbid), for example, unannounced  and leave people behind without what is rightfully theirs (+ extra) under such unfortunate circumstances. I hope that what I'm proposing makes sense and is within reason since I'm only considering such for the right reasons and for the betterment of TBT. o/ I would be more than glad to discuss more extensively with you Jeremy and other admins on Discord about what I have in mind about this if need be, just let me know since I'm always open to talk to Staff about things (I already have other ideas I would like to discuss anyways for site features)!  Thank you for taking the time to read this and I look forward to hearing from you soon Jeremy!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> While I'm not sure exactly what this is referring to, if it's something to do with TBT staff moving collectibles and bells from an inactive account, we don't do this and don't have any plans to offer this as a feature in the future.



So if someone on this forum dies, does that mean everything they own is out of circulation forever?


----------



## Jeremy

MasterM64 said:


> Oh, ok. So this would be true even if I actually gave TBT Staff full permission (even though y'all always have the right to make decisions for the betterment of TBT at anytime as the people in authority here) to undergo certain procedures under certain circumstances that a specific group of people can invoke for example? :/ I'm just trying to protect all the amazing people who have entrusted assets (collectibles & TBT) for me to sale/utilize on their behalf and help them grow the value they invested into my shop.  I just don't want me to pass away (God forbid), for example, unannounced  and leave people behind without what is rightfully theirs (+ extra) under such unfortunate circumstances. I hope that what I'm proposing makes sense and is within reason since I'm only considering such for the right reasons and for the betterment of TBT. o/ I would be more than glad to discuss more extensively with you Jeremy and other admins on Discord about what I have in mind about this if need be, just let me know since I'm always open to talk to Staff about things (I already have other ideas I would like to discuss anyways for site features)!  Thank you for taking the time to read this and I look forward to hearing from you soon Jeremy!



We don't step in to move collectibles or bells from an inactive account, regardless of the circumstances. If someone chooses to "invest" by handing their collectibles to another user then they assume the risk of not getting them back if the account goes inactive. Any sort of investing isn't officially facilitated by the site and won't be in the future, so we wouldn't get involved in something like this. 



Alolan_Apples said:


> So if someone on this forum dies, does that mean everything they own is out of circulation forever?



Yes.


----------



## MasterM64

Jeremy said:


> We don't step in to move collectibles or bells from an inactive account, regardless of the circumstances. If someone chooses to "invest" by handing their collectibles to another user then they assume the risk of not getting them back if the account goes inactive. Any sort of investing isn't officially facilitated by the site and won't be in the future, so we wouldn't get involved in something like this.



Thank you for clarifying Jeremy, I will look into a different method then (probably make it so that a family member handles the process by having access to my account) in case such a unfortunate circumstance arises so that I can fulfill the obligations that I have made with others since I'm a man of my word and I want to retain the integrity of the TBT collectible economy!


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh I wouldn't personally consider a deceased user's account to be the same as an inactive account, since the later implies a perceived ability to return in the future, but lol I'm not the one running the site


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I can’t sell my feathers for the price I desire, I can wait until the next egg hunt so I can gather more collectibles I can sell.


----------



## radical6

Jeremy said:


> We don't step in to move collectibles or bells from an inactive account, regardless of the circumstances. If someone chooses to "invest" by handing their collectibles to another user then they assume the risk of not getting them back if the account goes inactive. Any sort of investing isn't officially facilitated by the site and won't be in the future, so we wouldn't get involved in something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.



this is good for bitcoin.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I?m finally back up there [10,000 TBT]. I love making business here at the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Beautiful background! Golden moon, green grass, pine tree, and the night sky all meet. And it’s gonna be on my birthday too.


----------



## LilD

Alolan_Apples said:


> Beautiful background! Golden moon, green grass, pine tree, and the night sky all meet. And it’s gonna be on my birthday too.



Happy upcoming cake day!  I was excited to see the banner change late last night.   This is my first collectible event since returning.  However, think I'm going to sit out for flower collectibles.  I wish everyone luck with their hybrids and hope many of you get those new flowers.  I am going to clean up Starfall (nl town) to get ready for the photo challenge. It's a weedy disaster!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LilD said:


> Happy upcoming cake day!  I was excited to see the banner change late last night.   This is my first collectible event since returning.  However, think I'm going to sit out for flower collectibles.  I wish everyone luck with their hybrids and hope many of you get those new flowers.  I am going to clean up Starfall (nl town) to get ready for the photo challenge. It's a weedy disaster!



Cake day? I’m having cream puffs instead of cake this year. So it would be more like “cream puff day”. But thanks for the wish.


----------



## Biancasbotique

I am confused about the dates system. where do i see the age of my collectibles?


----------



## mogyay

Biancasbotique said:


> I am confused about the dates system. where do i see the age of my collectibles?



go into ur profile and there's a shop tab, they need to be active. alternatively just hover over the ones on ur sidebar, u won't see the date tho if it hasn't been gifted so best just to go on the shop tab


----------



## Biancasbotique

mogyay said:


> go into ur profile and there's a shop tab, they need to be active. alternatively just hover over the ones on ur sidebar, u won't see the date tho if it hasn't been gifted so best just to go on the shop tab



oh ok let me try that... thanks mog <3


----------



## piske

What is the market even like now? I’ve been gone for so long... I’d love to make some TBT but the collectible market seems nonexistent (not that I have any collectibles I’d sell at the moment).


----------



## MasterM64

Freyen said:


> What is the market even like now? I’ve been gone for so long... I’d love to make some TBT but the collectible market seems nonexistent (not that I have any collectibles I’d sell at the moment).



The market has slowed down considerably, but it should hopefully pick back up once AC Switch comes out and the crowd from that flocks in!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wonder why the shop just suddenly picked up and slowed down again


Also RIP my chances of getting a pink tulip or pink rose </3


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wonder why the shop just suddenly picked up and slowed down again
> 
> 
> Also RIP my chances of getting a pink tulip or pink rose </3



Are you talking about the performance of the vBShop?

I wouldn't give up that easily my friend!  I got plenty on-hand in my shop and I will be glad to work out a deal with you to help you out (on my shop's thread, not here to stay on topic)!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MasterM64 said:


> Are you talking about the performance of the vBShop?
> 
> I wouldn't give up that easily my friend!  I got plenty on-hand in my shop and I will be glad to work out a deal with you to help you out (on my shop's thread, not here to stay on topic)!



Yeah I actually meant the TBT Marketplace, not the actual shop on-site. Like there was a really short period of time where people were constantly trying to buy collectibles (End of December to mid-January or so), and idk if it's because I've been less active recently but that doesn't seem to be the case now.


Also I might be willing to buy one at some point, but I spent 150 tbt hoping to get one myself and nope. Not sure if I want to spend 200-300 tbt on one rn. But thanks for the offer ^^


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I actually meant the TBT Marketplace, not the actual shop on-site. Like there was a really short period of time where people were constantly trying to buy collectibles (End of December to mid-January or so), and idk if it's because I've been less active recently but that doesn't seem to be the case now.
> 
> 
> Also I might be willing to buy one at some point, but I spent 150 tbt hoping to get one myself and nope. Not sure if I want to spend 200-300 tbt on one rn. But thanks for the offer ^^



Ah, makes sense. It is natural for the collectible market to go through cycles of spikes and slumps just like any other market out there. I find that events typically produce spikes while the time period right before an event typically is the biggest slump. That isn't always the case though, Pokemon Week, for example, caused a frenzy in the market a week or 2 after the event because people were going crazy for Moon & Love Balls. We were still seeing ripples from that event months afterwards and there are still people actively looking for one of the new Pokeballs.

You are absolutely welcome!  If cost is the issue my friend, know that I do offer collectible trade-ins if you have anything you don't need (I also accept combo trades of TBT + collectibles as well)!


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I actually meant the TBT Marketplace, not the actual shop on-site. Like there was a really short period of time where people were constantly trying to buy collectibles (End of December to mid-January or so), and idk if it's because I've been less active recently but that doesn't seem to be the case now.



I can't speak for everyone else, but I kinda got a bit tired of constantly bumping my stuff, and would kind of just prefer to wait until I either have a decent amount of new notable stuff to sell/trade and/or for new/returning blood to mix up the user dynamics on this board. also, doesn't help that most all my main wants left are in the pricier end of the value spectrum, so I'm not really explicitly hunting for anything either atm

could end up bumping before any of this happens, but even beyond that, I'm also just far more focused on living dex completion right now, so....


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When the banner reverts back to normal after an event, it feels depressing. Especially if it’s after a TBT Fair. But at least we have the memories of the event.

Now when I promised not to go back below 10k TBT, I could not keep that promise. Even when I get back up to it, I end up buying something else some time. Now spending on the “assorted collectibles” was quite interesting, but 12 chocolate cakes did not work as well as 12 apples.


----------



## MasterM64

After utilizing Heyden's counts for the number of Pink Hybrid Roses and Pink Hybrid Tulips in circulation before the very last list of new hybrids came out, it appears to be that there are 90 Tulips and 184 Roses produced total during the event!  Seeing these counts, it looks like Pink Hybrid Tulips are going to be hard to find for the next year or so depending on if they come back next Flower Week. What is everyone's thoughts on the final counts and the implications of the future market (another thing to consider as well is how AC Switch is going to affect the future market)?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean they will obviously make a return. the big question is if they return right away, or if staff cycles through other hybrid(s) first before getting back to them

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, my thoughts are "sweet, more profits for me"


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean they will obviously make a return. the big question is if they return right away, or if staff cycles through other hybrid(s) first before getting back to them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, my thoughts are "sweet, more profits for me"



I'm getting a feeling that the next Flower Week will either cycle through the Blue Hybrids or it will be a ton of new ones (like purple and orange hybrids). It could also be a mixture of both of those possibilities as well!


----------



## Lancelot

MasterM64 said:


> (another thing to consider as well is how AC Switch is going to affect the future market)?



If it's anything like new leaf, everything will just become more expensive. More members will mean more TBT in circulation so people will be willing to pay more as it will be easier to come by


----------



## Alolan_Apples

B3N said:


> If it's anything like new leaf, everything will just become more expensive. More members will mean more TBT in circulation so people will be willing to pay more as it will be easier to come by



Prices may go up when there’s more in circulation, but if I remember back in January when we were talking about if collectibles will ever cost as much as they once did, part of the reason why collectibles were so high-priced was because there weren’t very many collectibles to begin with. But now that collectibles are no longer as rare as they used to be, and that some sets like the eggs have more variety, collectibles may not be crazily expensive as they used to be. Some like Glow Wands and Pok?balls may be an exception, but for stuff like eggs, people are more interested into making interesting sidebars rather than taking rare collectibles for high prices.


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> If it's anything like new leaf, everything will just become more expensive. More members will mean more TBT in circulation so people will be willing to pay more as it will be easier to come by



I bet that definitely will be the case considering the principles of supply & demand (depending on the collectibles, the prices could change dramatically due to limited supply). I feel like certain collectibles will retain close to their current values though like the White, Black, & Rad Feathers because they are already up there and I doubt they will increase that much more where they are currently unless the market goes absolutely crazy. I think the biggest question though is which collectibles are truly going to be in demand with the AC Switch crowd. Sure, there will be returning members who will find older collectibles more appealing, but the new people are the biggest unknown factor since there should be tons of new people especially since the Switch is popular and Animal Crossing is at a all-time high in popularity. The future of the TBT Market is quite exciting indeed when you think about it!


----------



## MapleSilver

To those who have been on this site longer than me, how drastic does TBT inflation tend to be here? I don't notice anyone talking about it, but it seems like it would be inevitable with such a large influx of new/returning users.


----------



## Jacob

MapleSilver said:


> To those who have been on this site longer than me, how drastic does TBT inflation tend to be here? I don't notice anyone talking about it, but it seems like it would be inevitable with such a large influx of new/returning users.



It varies, when pokeballs first released, they went for a few hundred TBT (I've been told), but after about 1-2 years, they went up to 20k-25k. Popsicles went from going from 200 tbt to about 4k TBT in 2 or 3 months back in 2015. Pinwheels have dropped from 40k TBT to around 20k (I think).

The majority of collectibles don't actually go through drastic inflation, and I don't really think we have enough "data" to really predict how things will inflate/deflate!

Edit: Realizing now that I basically only talked about collectible inflation, which is different than how TBT will inflate with the new members, they're related but I think MasterM64 answered your question better than I did. Although I still feel like it's something we aren't able to predict


----------



## MasterM64

MapleSilver said:


> To those who have been on this site longer than me, how drastic does TBT inflation tend to be here? I don't notice anyone talking about it, but it seems like it would be inevitable with such a large influx of new/returning users.



Even though I didn't really pay attention to the TBT economy until recently, I do know that TBT was inflated regularly due to welcome TBT from new members, but they unfortunately had to remove it due to people abusing the system. :/ Due to that, inflation is much slower now and it only really picks up during events when TBT is given out as prizes and when people have birthdays (I think people still get birthday TBT?). Once more members return and new members start showing, you are correct in assuming that inflation will definitely occur since there will be more TBT in circulation including TBT that was brought into circulation back when inflation was more rampant. As someone who owns a large shop, I am very curious and excited to see what happens to the market in the future (especially curious to see how active it will be and how rarity of certain collectibles will change [like Ice Cream Swirls and Popsicles])!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^^There is still birthday TBT, but I think it's in the amount of 70-100 bells. Not a whole lot.

I'm also interested in seeing how the market changes when AC Switch is released. I have a lot of collectibles that I might be willing to sell to get ones I want (like the kirby egg). Though in a way it also feels nice to have collectibles that are in high demand, so idk. I also can't wait for future events, I'd like to see any new collectibles the staff comes up with


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^^There is still birthday TBT, but I think it's in the amount of 70-100 bells. Not a whole lot.
> 
> I'm also interested in seeing how the market changes when AC Switch is released. I have a lot of collectibles that I might be willing to sell to get ones I want (like the kirby egg). Though in a way it also feels nice to have collectibles that are in high demand, so idk. I also can't wait for future events, I'd like to see any new collectibles the staff comes up with



That's good to know! That definitely means that it is possible that a decent chunk of TBT is being introduced to the economy collectively each day just by birthdays (could be thousands potentially seeing how many members we have)!  I am quite excited to see what the Staff come up with as well, especially for the upcoming Easter event!  I also am curious to see which Easter eggs they bring back and retire this year!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MasterM64 said:


> I also am curious to see which Easter eggs they bring back and retire this year!



I'm actually super hyped for the Easter event this year. I hope they bring back some old favorites, or even introduce some new ones! Hopefully they don't retire the ones they just released, I'd like another shot at them.

Honestly the last Easter event kinda irritated me because I was really close to getting the egg that turned into a disco ball egg. I know that was probably because last year Easter fell on April 1st. It was especially upsetting because last year was the first year I participated in the egg hunt on this forum. Maybe I'll have better luck this time around.


----------



## Justin

I doubt you will ever see some of the crazy prices of past again, like 40k Pokeballs. Welcome bells are a big factor, but there have been other contributing factors too that are less discussed, like ABD interest before it was disabled. It was possible for some of the wealthiest users to generate up to 100 TBT every day through their ABD interest.


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm actually super hyped for the Easter event this year. I hope they bring back some old favorites, or even introduce some new ones! Hopefully they don't retire the ones they just released, I'd like another shot at them.
> 
> Honestly the last Easter event kinda irritated me because I was really close to getting the egg that turned into a disco ball egg. I know that was probably because last year Easter fell on April 1st. It was especially upsetting because last year was the first year I participated in the egg hunt on this forum. Maybe I'll have better luck this time around.



It's definitely going to be interesting for sure my friend, hopefully they will bring back some of the rarer ones from last year before retiring them completely. Even though retiring collectibles has its disadvantages, it is part of the collectibility of them (which helps retain their value as well) and it also promotes creativity of new ones as well!  This year will be my first time participating some I am definitely excited for sure and I hope you have very good luck this time as well!  



Justin said:


> I doubt you will ever see some of the crazy prices of past again, like 40k Pokeballs. Welcome bells are a big factor, but there have been other contributing factors too that are less discussed, like ABD interest before it was disabled. It was possible for some of the wealthiest users to generate up to 100 TBT every day through their ABD interest.



I didn't realize the ABD used to accumulate interest (even though it makes sense), but that definitely could explain inflation as well when you have hundreds of members doing that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> I doubt you will ever see some of the crazy prices of past again, like 40k Pokeballs. Welcome bells are a big factor, but there have been other contributing factors too that are less discussed, like ABD interest before it was disabled. It was possible for some of the wealthiest users to generate up to 100 TBT every day through their ABD interest.



And there’s another contributing factor - the username change exploit. Although it didn’t help make TBT like the others did, the fact that you guys took action on that issue caused the amount of currency to drop even more.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MasterM64 said:


> I didn't realize the ABD used to accumulate interest (even though it makes sense), but that definitely could explain inflation as well when you have hundreds of members doing that.



Oh yeah, and it really sucks that people abused the system. It seems like a nice way to earn a little extra tbt but yeah in practice, it really doesn't work on this forum, or really any forum with this kind of capitalist market.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> And there’s another contributing factor - the username change exploit. Although it didn’t help make TBT like the others did, the fact that you guys took action on that issue caused the amount of currency to drop even more.



I still can't believe that so many people participated in that. I remember someone on here who had like -3.1k bells because of it. Craziness.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> I still can't believe that so many people participated in that. I remember someone on here who had like -3.1k bells because of it. Craziness.


I know. I remember some users wondered why there’s a limit on username changes and why they can’t change their username after they did it five times. But there never was a limit on username changes. I found out the answer in 2017 when I learned there was a glitch involving username changes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t know if I should sell my “assorted collectibles” or not. If I do, I’m only keeping half of them (Tetris Grid being one of them since I am forced to keep it), maybe 3/4th. But this was the best looking sidebar I ever had, and if I sell them, I can’t expect to get them back. But then again, I did wish that I got up to 20,000 TBT, and I have enough collectibles to get up to that amount.

Should I sell them? I’ll still have half of them, but at least I got my famous apple collectibles that I am reluctant to sell.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I doubt you will ever see some of the crazy prices of past again, like 40k Pokeballs. Welcome bells are a big factor, but there have been other contributing factors too that are less discussed, like ABD interest before it was disabled. It was possible for some of the wealthiest users to generate up to 100 TBT every day through their ABD interest.



meanwhile, I made a grand total of 1.45 bells through interest before it was disabled



xSuperMario64x said:


> I still can't believe that so many people participated in that. I remember someone on here who had like -3.1k bells because of it. Craziness.



is there anything against posting who this was? I'm actually somewhat curious



Alolan_Apples said:


> I don?t know if I should sell my ?assorted collectibles? or not. If I do, I?m only keeping half of them (Tetris Grid being one of them since I am forced to keep it), maybe 3/4th. But this was the best looking sidebar I ever had, and if I sell them, I can?t expect to get them back. But then again, I did wish that I got up to 20,000 TBT, and I have enough collectibles to get up to that amount.
> 
> Should I sell them? I?ll still have half of them, but at least I got my famous apple collectibles that I am reluctant to sell.



donate me the pokeball at least, thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, on the subject of the pokeball...




there. thank me later


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m storing extra TBT in my ABD so my balance remains to be an increment of 1,000 TBT.

And the “assorted” sale is working. I just have to use patience to sell the Pok?ball. It worked with the Christmas feathers. It’ll work well here. The reason why I chose to sell it for 18k is because not only I can get past 20k TBT, but also 30k TBT. It’s more than just the wealth I’m after. I’m also doing this to make the site more interesting for me, as a way to wait for the next AC game to come out. If we don’t get it this year, I’m very sure that we’ll get it next year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> is there anything against posting who this was? I'm actually somewhat curious



It was the user f11. They didn't say how they got in debt but how else are you going to accumulate that much debt on this forum??


----------



## Wildtown

xSuperMario64x said:


> It was the user f11. They didn't say how they got in debt but how else are you going to accumulate that much debt on this forum??



yeah, i think they did say it was because of the username change


----------



## Biancasbotique

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m storing extra TBT in my ABD so my balance remains to be an increment of 1,000 TBT.
> 
> And the “assorted” sale is working. I just have to use patience to sell the Pok?ball. It worked with the Christmas feathers. It’ll work well here. The reason why I chose to sell it for 18k is because not only I can get past 20k TBT, but also 30k TBT. It’s more than just the wealth I’m after. I’m also doing this to make the site more interesting for me, as a way to wait for the next AC game to come out. If we don’t get it this year, I’m very sure that we’ll get it next year.



i loved your all apples line up lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biancasbotique said:


> i loved your all apples line up lol



I may eventually get back to that. The apples want their pride back. But at least they’ll get some toys to play with, such as:

- Tetris mini-arcade game
- Chocolate cake plush
- Plastic pumpkin cupcake play kit
- Light-up flower wand
- Eevee plush (with egg container)
- Blue rose flashlight


----------



## Biancasbotique

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may eventually get back to that. The apples want their pride back. But at least they’ll get some toys to play with, such as:
> 
> - Tetris mini-arcade game
> - Chocolate cake plush
> - Plastic pumpkin cupcake play kit
> - Light-up flower wand
> - Eevee plush (with egg container)
> - Blue rose flashlight



I really want a tetris arcade thingie but alas its non transferable i found out. i should have participated in the fairs lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw why don't we have the ultimate in collectible logo: um the Gracie's logo?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biancasbotique said:


> I really want a tetris arcade thingie but alas its non transferable i found out. i should have participated in the fairs lol



I’m sorry that you missed out. But you may get another animated collectible if you participate in the next fair.

I still have the list of all the animated collectible winners from the past TBT Fair events (with their current usernames). I hope you will be part of it too.



Spoiler: Animated Collectible Club



- Ably.Saucey
- ADanishMuffin
- aleshapie
- AlienLiaru
- Alolan_Apples
- Amissapanda
- amye.miller
- Araie
- B3N
- Believe_In_Kittens
- Blizzard
- BluePikachu47
- BungoTheElf
- Byngo
- Callaway
- Capeet
- chaicow
- Chibi.Hoshi
- Cinny
- Coach
- CometCatcher
- DaCoSim
- DarkDesertFox
- Debra
- derezzed
- Dogemon
- Eldin
- ElysiaCrossing
- EmmaFrost
- Fleshy
- Flyffel
- Freyen
- Gir
- Graciella
- gyro
- hallebean
- Heyden
- Ichigo.
- Jacob
- Jarrad
- Javocado
- jlee102083
- kayleee
- Kazelle
- Kiikay
- King Dorado
- kiwikenobi
- LambdaDelta
- lau.
- Lock
- Lythelys
- maarowak
- Macaron126
- Makoto
- Megu-Chan (Luz)
- megumin
- Meliara
- Misera
- Neester14
- oath2order
- Oblivia
- padfoot6
- PandaNikita
- pandapples
- Paperboy012305
- Peisinoe
- p e p p e r
- PinkStarburst
- pokedude14
- Rasumii
- Rosetti
- Rosorelle
- sally.
- SaltedKaramel
- Serine_Sapphire88
- Sheila
- Sholee
- sizzi
- skarmoury
- Sparro
- Starmanfan
- strawberrywine
- SuperPenguin
- The Hidden Owl
- thoraofasgard
- toadsworthy
- Trickilicky
- umeiko
- xSuperMario64x
- Zane

Seriously, the group add-on should have a price cut so we can have a group dedicated to all the previous winners.


----------



## Biancasbotique

i can't wait for the fair!!  i hope it's 80's theme again!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biancasbotique said:


> i can't wait for the fair!!  i hope it's 80's theme again!



Just thinking about it, there’s one thing I regret doing during the 2017 TBT Fair - not watching 1980’s movies or doing anything 1980’s related. I could’ve watched this movie while the fair activities are going. It was still an interesting theme, and it was my best TBT Fair I ever participated in. I got the top score in Tetris, won an animated collectible, bought Laudine’s lineart, and got up to 10k TBT after the event.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just thinking about it, there’s one thing I regret doing during the 2017 TBT Fair - not watching 1980’s movies or doing anything 1980’s related. I could’ve watched this movie while the fair activities are going.



Any time is the best time to watch an 80's movie tbh 

But yeah I'd like to see the staff try to top the 80's arcade theme. That was dopeeeeee.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m sorry that you missed out. But you may get another animated collectible if you participate in the next fair.
> 
> I still have the list of all the animated collectible winners from the past TBT Fair events (with their current usernames). I hope you will be part of it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Animated Collectible Club
> 
> 
> 
> - Ably.Saucey
> - ADanishMuffin
> - aleshapie
> - AlienLiaru
> - Alolan_Apples
> - Amissapanda
> - amye.miller
> - Araie
> - B3N
> - Believe_In_Kittens
> - Blizzard
> - BluePikachu47
> - BungoTheElf
> - Bunstelle
> - Byngo
> - Callaway
> - Capeet
> - chaicow
> - Chibi.Hoshi
> - Cinny
> - Coach
> - CometCatcher
> - DaCoSim
> - DarkDesertFox
> - Debra
> - derezzed
> - Dogemon
> - Eldin
> - ElysiaCrossing
> - EmmaFrost
> - Fleshy
> - Flyffel
> - Gir
> - Graciella
> - gyro
> - hallebean
> - Heyden
> - Ichigo.
> - Jacob
> - Jarrad
> - Javocado
> - jlee102083
> - kayleee
> - Kazelle
> - Kiikay
> - King Dorado
> - kiwikenobi
> - LambdaDelta
> - lau.
> - Lock
> - Lythelys
> - maarowak
> - Macaron126
> - Makoto
> - Megu-Chan (Luz)
> - megumin
> - Meliara
> - Misera
> - Neester14
> - oath2order
> - Oblivia
> - padfoot6
> - PandaNikita
> - pandapples
> - Paperboy012305
> - Peisinoe
> - p e p p e r
> - PinkStarburst
> - pokedude14
> - Rasumii
> - Rosetti
> - Rosorelle
> - sally.
> - SaltedKaramel
> - Serine_Sapphire88
> - Sheila
> - Sholee
> - sizzi
> - skarmoury
> - Sparro
> - Starmanfan
> - strawberrywine
> - SuperPenguin
> - The Hidden Owl
> - thoraofasgard
> - toadsworthy
> - Trickilicky
> - umeiko
> - xSuperMario64x
> - Zane
> 
> Seriously, the group add-on should have a price cut so we can have a group dedicated to all the previous winners.



Eyy look I'm in the cool kids club


----------



## Heyden

You should add the cool people with snowglobes as well


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Heyden said:


> You should add the cool people with snowglobes as well



But that’s for TBT Fair winners. However, if I did gather all of the contest winners (like when Laudine won 1st place in the spellectables design contest), I could put all of the snowglobe winners in that group.

Also, I updated that list a little. I remember that Monkey D Luffy is now B3N (I compiled that list back in 2017), but that “Bunstelle” user is now Freyen. I try to keep it up to date based on their current usernames, not usernames when they issued the collectibles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m glad that I got to sell half my “assorted collectibles”. Now I am much richer than ever before. I’m in the list of “Most Bells” members, and for the first time since September 2014, I have more TBT Bells than posts.


----------



## Nougat

Was there a TBT Fair last year? I couldn't find a topic for the 2018 Fair..
When is the fair usually held? I am so looking forward to the next event!


----------



## Midoriya

Nougat said:


> Was there a TBT Fair last year? I couldn't find a topic for the 2018 Fair..
> When is the fair usually held? I am so looking forward to the next event!



No, there wasn?t a Fair for 2018.  As for when it?s usually held, I?m not sure, but I think usually during the summer is when it happens.  Maybe someone else can clarify this for you.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Can someone upload a bigger version of the weird doll image? why does it have a dirty belly button? lol


----------



## Jacob

Biancasbotique said:


> Can someone upload a bigger version of the weird doll image? why does it have a dirty belly button? lol









Looks like a button


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like to get a weird doll. But not for profit. I would issue it as a gift to someone.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Jacob said:


> Looks like a button



it is a button! bloop! thanks Jacob!!!


----------



## Valzed

I've been a bit scatterbrained lately due to some rl stuff so please forgive me if this is a stupid question. Was the Blue Rose Collectible one of the ones available in the Shop during the recent Flower Week? I'm wondering if the Blue Rose was or will be available at all in 2019. I'd like to have all of my roses be from the same year - even if I have to buy newer ones every year to accomplish it. Thank you!


----------



## MapleSilver

Valzed said:


> I've been a bit scatterbrained lately due to some rl stuff so please forgive me if this is a stupid question. Was the Blue Rose Collectible one of the ones available in the Shop during the recent Flower Week? I'm wondering if the Blue Rose was or will be available at all in 2019. I'd like to have all of my roses be from the same year - even if I have to buy newer ones every year to accomplish it. Thank you!



There are no Blue Rose collectibles from 2019. So far the only ones are from 2018. I don't know if they plan on releasing more so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Valzed

MapleSilver said:


> There are no Blue Rose collectibles from 2019. So far the only ones are from 2018. I don't know if they plan on releasing more so I can't comment on that.



I sort of thought that but with being a bit distracted right now I honestly couldn't remember for sure. Thank you for the help!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> Looks like a button



It's even cuter bigger!! I love this collectible. Just looking at it makes me happy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Seeing Leif in the banner forshadows something coming up.

Also, why two birthstones in the shop?

EDIT: they fixed it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

white day weeding event hype


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I miss when they do secret restocks. I was hoping to catch a yellow letter.


----------



## Justin

Just to be clear, I only put Leif in the banner for the forum turning Spring and flowers added to the Shop. Not foreshadowing anything!!!

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...Shop-Update-Violets-and-Aquamarine-Birthstone!


----------



## LambdaDelta

there's never a weeding event, because being staff is 24/7 weeding event


----------



## Biancasbotique

quick question: what are these collectible correction and bell correction collectibles that i see?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biancasbotique said:


> quick question: what are these collectible correction and bell correction collectibles that i see?



Those were the old tools of correcting TBT and collectibles sent to the wrong user, before they were incorporated to the Contact the Staff Board.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Alolan_Apples said:


> Those were the old tools of correcting TBT and collectibles sent to the wrong user, before they were incorporated to the Contact the Staff Board.



oh ok


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Those were the old tools of correcting TBT and collectibles sent to the wrong user, before they were incorporated to the Contact the Staff Board.



now, owing them is like having a participation trophy for the time


----------



## MasterM64

Is there anyone else excited about the recent spike in TBT Market activity?  I know I definitely am, it is just very nice seeing so many collectibles actively for sale and seeing so many people happy about getting collectibles or TBT they want!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> Is there anyone else excited about the recent spike in TBT Market activity?  I know I definitely am, it is just very nice seeing so many collectibles actively for sale and seeing so many people happy about getting collectibles or TBT they want!



What I’m hoping for now is that more people can enter my giveaway. Once I get to 100, that’s when I can give the prize to the winner.


----------



## MasterM64

*Easter Egg Collectible Idea?*

Since Easter will be here before we know it (time sure flies) and knowing some people have mentioned this idea in the past for the Easter Egg collectibles, I decided to try out a white Easter egg just for the fun of it!  I call it the *Radiant Easter Egg* (I also placed it next to the Dark Easter Egg icon to show how it contrasts with an already existing collectible)!  I tried to make it look like it was radiating light (which was a challenge since the background is already a color associated with sunlight), gave it a subtle texture on the egg shell portion, and tried to make it as clean as possible! What does everyone think about this concept idea?


----------



## LambdaDelta

what a nice gift to laudine.... less work lol

jokes aside though, I like


alternately, given how the idea for easter eggs is that they're generally painted, and this is basically an unpainted egg design... fresh easter egg, or something


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I plan on writing a blog entry that lists everyone who won a contest on The Bell Tree from 2011 and up. I may include the animated collectible winners from all TBT Fair events, pink candy winners, special snowflake winners, and golden egg winners.


----------



## rianne

Alolan_Apples said:


> I plan on writing a blog entry that lists everyone who won a contest on The Bell Tree from 2011 and up. I may include the animated collectible winners from all TBT Fair events, pink candy winners, special snowflake winners, and golden egg winners.



Props to you and the handful of others who do timelines and lil "history lessons" onsite. c: Looking forward to reading it in the future.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ok major shoutout to Alolan_Apples for my new Galaxy Easter Egg!!! <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok major shoutout to Alolan_Apples for my new Galaxy Easter Egg!!! <3



yay, less competition for a thing I can't even really focus on quite yet!

also, congrats!


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok major shoutout to Alolan_Apples for my new Galaxy Easter Egg!!! <3



Congratulations my dear friend!  Are you just missing the Dark Easter Egg, Golden Easter Egg, and Disco Ball Easter Egg now to complete the entire Easter egg collection?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> Congratulations my dear friend!  Are you just missing the Dark Easter Egg, Golden Easter Egg, and Disco Ball Easter Egg now to complete the entire Easter egg collection?



Yep!  Although with Easter coming I'm sure I'll soon have quite a few more besides those to collect.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yep!  Although with Easter coming I'm sure I'll soon have quite a few more besides those to collect.



I'd be totally fine if they balanced out last year's all new eggs sans golden with entirely rereleased eggs this year, tbh


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd be totally fine if they balanced out last year's all new eggs sans golden with entirely rereleased eggs this year, tbh



I agree, especially the Disco Ball Egg. There are literally more pinwheel collectibles than Disco Eggs. There were not very many participants last year.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd be totally fine if they balanced out last year's all new eggs sans golden with entirely rereleased eggs this year, tbh



Honestly that'd be great.  Then I could buy my own Disco Ball Easter Egg without worrying about getting new eggs lol.


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yep!  Although with Easter coming I'm sure I'll soon have quite a few more besides those to collect.



Awesome, you know where to find at least one of them!  I'm also curious to see what the eggs are this year as well!  Knowing that you are the biggest Easter egg collector on the block along with Lambda, I posted this on the previous page, but I think it already got buried and I was curious what your thoughts were on it? 



MasterM64 said:


> Since Easter will be here before we know it (time sure flies) and knowing some people have mentioned this idea in the past for the Easter Egg collectibles, I decided to try out a white Easter egg just for the fun of it!  I call it the *Radiant Easter Egg* (I also placed it next to the Dark Easter Egg icon to show how it contrasts with an already existing collectible)!  I tried to make it look like it was radiating light (which was a challenge since the background is already a color associated with sunlight), gave it a subtle texture on the egg shell portion, and tried to make it as clean as possible! What does everyone think about this concept idea?


----------



## Stella-Io

Omg there should be like a contest to 'paint the best egg' collectable, like draw a new egg collectable and the winner has their egg made into that collectable. I mean, people paint eggs on Easter. I wasn't around for it, but wasn't there like a Halloween contest like that? 

While the backround does make it hard to emit that light effect, I think it might help if it were a little whiter? Or make the center the brightest part of the egg? Idk man.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Omg there should be like a contest to 'paint the best egg' collectable, like draw a new egg collectable and the winner has their egg made into that collectable. I mean, people paint eggs on Easter. I wasn't around for it, but wasn't there like a Halloween contest like that?
> 
> While the backround does make it hard to emit that light effect, I think it might help if it were a little whiter? Or make the center the brightest part of the egg? Idk man.



I think that would be a really good idea for an Easter event!  Hmmm... I'll definitely have to think on that idea for sure!  I guess I will need to try to experiment so more! lol

*EDIT: I think I have a revision of the Radiant Easter Egg concept (I tried to make it look like it was glowing even more without completely destroying the subtle details)! 

Here's the comparison (the newest one is to the left w/ contrast comparison as well):







 Vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Which one does everyone think is better? *


----------



## Stella-Io

The newer version does look more glowy.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I think the bottom part blends in too much with the background tbh


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> The newer version does look more glowy.





LambdaDelta said:


> I think the bottom part blends in too much with the background tbh



Thank y'all for the feedback!  I made another revision of the Radiant Easter Egg and hopefully this will be the happy medium of keeping it obvious, but yet glowing/radiant at the same time!  With this version, I added some shadowing to the bottom part of the egg, slightly darkened the egg border, enhanced the texture on the egg a bit more, and improved the radiant properties of it!  Here's the comparisons of all 3 versions so far (newest one on the left like last time w/ contrast comparisons):






 Vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










What do y'all think of this recent revision?  I'm finding this fun to be quite honest doing subtle tweaks! lol I do think it would be really cool if this became an official collectible somehow (or at least inspire one in production in the future) especially since I know multiple people have mentioned a white Easter egg in the past!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just finished going through TBT’s history and finding all of the winners of official contests since 2011. The hardest part about it is that some of these members have changed their usernames since they were announced as winners. Luckily, I was able to know the current usernames of these people who won (and paid close attention to the spelling of each username). Right now, I’m counting how many winners there are, so I can’t tell you yet.

These list include everyone that won:

- An official site contest (including Pok?mon and Smash tournaments from the past two TBT Fair events, the Holiday Secret Santa’s Signature Contest from 2012, and that Woods Expedition pumpkin carving contest in 2017).
- A pink candy collectible.
- A special snowflake collectible.
- A golden egg collectible.
- A snowglobe collectible.
- A green fair pinwheel collectible.
- A crescent moon glow wand collectible.
- A tetris grid collectible.

Most of the members from the older contests have been absent from this site for a while, but a lot of the members I know, including the more famous members, have landed in at least one of these lists.

I’ll post the list of all winners this week, in three blog entries.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it might just be the device I'm using currently, but I'm honestly not seeing any difference with the revision myself


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> it might just be the device I'm using currently, but I'm honestly not seeing any difference with the revision myself



The differences are definitely subtle for sure, and the display you use can definitely affect the outcome depending on contrast settings, etc. (I personally use a 32" TV as my main PC monitor so it is easier for me to see the individual pixels). o/ The biggest changes are the emphasis of the texture on the egg, the slightly darker border, and the shadowing at the bottom portion of the egg.


----------



## LambdaDelta

guess we'll see if I notice any difference when I jump back on my desktop later today


----------



## Lancelot

Just looks like a normal egg you buy from the supermarket to me  I'm on my phone though so idk


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> Just looks like a normal egg you buy from the supermarket to me  I'm on my phone though so idk



I can see why you think that! xD That's why I kind of went for one with a twist of being radiant looking and giving it a subtle texture so it was more interesting than a regular super market egg! lol The biggest difference of the concept compared to the other Easter egg collectibles is the radiant look on the background area hence the name Radiant Easter Egg. o/


----------



## Biancasbotique

can you try a sweet egg?


----------



## MasterM64

Biancasbotique said:


> can you try a sweet egg?



I know there is already a Candy Easter Egg, but what sort of sweet were you thinking?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I finished writing down the lists of all of the winners of the contests and the fair collectibles.

*Contest Winners*
*TBT Fair Event Winners*

Keep in mind that I am not trying to advertise people to read my blog. I’m only sharing links to show how much progress I made on compiling a list of all of the winners. I still have to write Part Three, but I’ll do that tomorrow. And I decided there will be a Part Four.

In the meantime, if you want the Egg Hunt to come, you’ll have to wait quite a while. Easter is very late in April, and we’re only in early March.


----------



## LambdaDelta

victory road more like elite four (parts)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> victory road more like elite four (parts)



The reason why I called it Victory Road is because if I had to start a group, that’s what I would name it if it were for the winners. I know I’ve been talking about starting a group too many times, but this time, I’m not going to start one, unless if it’s for something like Victory Road and not The Apple Empire.


----------



## LambdaDelta

The Apple Emporium, for all your apple* needs

*not Apple


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I finished writing Part Three and Part Four of the winners list.

*Seasonal Event Winners*
*All Winners*

This was a lot of work for me. I’m glad that I didn’t have to make the staff find these winners themselves. Not only it would take a lot of time to search back into the past to find these winners, but some of the usernames recorded no longer exist because of the username changes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If there were just as many glow wands in circulation as there are apple collectibles, what would be their estimated price?


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> If there were just as many glow wands in circulation as there are apple collectibles, what would be their estimated price?



I would think the value would be relatively the same (the value of a Apple currently if this scenario was the case) unless demand caused the price to be higher than normal. A great example of this is the Purple Bat Potions and the Moon & Love Balls. There are around 50 of each of these collectibles, but yet the Moon & Love Balls command a much higher price due to their extremely high demand from collectors and Pokemon fans. Additionally, if my memory serves me correctly, Moon Balls are rarer than Love Balls (in a supply point of view), but yet Love Balls typically cost more because people like them more (higher demand)!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> I would think the value would be relatively the same unless demand caused the price to be higher than normal. A great example of this is the Purple Bat Potions and the Moon & Love Balls. There are around 50 of each of these collectibles, but yet the Moon & Love Balls command a much higher price due to their extremely high demand from collectors and Pokemon fans. Additionally, if my memory serves me correctly, Moon Balls are rarer than Love Balls (in a supply point of view), but yet Love Balls typically cost more because people like them more (higher demand)!



I was thinking that they would be cheaper than they are now, but they won’t be any cheaper than 2,000 TBT because of the light-like aspect of the wands.

I hope they have more glow wands. Like a snowflake wand or a pumpkin wand to name a few.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was thinking that they would be cheaper than they are now, but they won’t be any cheaper than 2,000 TBT because of the light-like aspect of the wands.
> 
> I hope they have more glow wands. Like a snowflake wand or a pumpkin wand to name a few.



Oh, I apologize that I wasn't specific enough. I meant the Glow Wands would be around the same as an Apple in price if that were the case (edited my post to clarify better). I do think they would be worth more than Apples if they were around the same quantity as well just because they are appealing to the eyes!  I think different glow wands would be cool as well!


----------



## LambdaDelta

are we talking all the (tradeable) glow wands combined being the same quantity as the apples or each individual glow wand being the same total as apples in circulation?


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> are we talking all the (tradeable) glow wands combined being the same quantity as the apples or each individual glow wand being the same total as apples in circulation?



As in, each tradeable glow wand existed in the same quantity as Apple collectibles (since this is a theoretical scenario). o/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> are we talking all the (tradeable) glow wands combined being the same quantity as the apples or each individual glow wand being the same total as apples in circulation?



Individual glow wands. Combined would probably be the same price as the star wand is right now.


----------



## Javocado

it?s 2019 and there?s still no bob collectible


----------



## MasterM64

Javocado said:


> it’s 2019 and there’s still no bob collectible



Knowing how popular Bob is, I am quite surprised as well! His collectible would also look really awesome in any lineups that use a lot of purple as well! 

I am also surprised there is no Coconut collectible yet as well especially since it is one of the original fruit of Animal Crossing and would be complementary to the current Fruit collectible set since it would make it possible to have a complete fruit set on a single solid row in a lineup instead of it looking awkward with only 5 collectibles.


----------



## LambdaDelta

they know not to entice the cult


----------



## Stella-Io

*MasterM64* you need to be an admin so you can make collectables like a coconut and your radiant egg.


----------



## Snowesque

Bob could work well as a surprise New Year's collectible given his birthday is January 1st!

And totally _not_ to be released with the Party Poppers again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Does anybody remember Kracko when he was the big obsession of the 2017 TBT Fair? I womder if Kracko is coming back to our future events.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> Does anybody remember Kracko when he was the big obsession of the 2017 TBT Fair? I womder if Kracko is coming back to our future events.



Even though I don't remember the 2017 TBT Fair since I was inactive at the time, it would be really cool if they brought back the Sweet Feather in a future event!


----------



## cornimer

Alolan_Apples said:


> Does anybody remember Kracko when he was the big obsession of the 2017 TBT Fair? I womder if Kracko is coming back to our future events.



I wonder that and wish on a star every day


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vampnessa said:


> I wonder that and wish on a star every day



I think Kracko wants to come back to this site for future TBT events.


----------



## toadsworthy

Snowesque said:


> Bob could work well as a surprise New Year's collectible given his birthday is January 1st!
> 
> And totally _not_ to be released with the Party Poppers again.



But if we don?t get more party poppers I?ll be upset


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> But if we don’t get more party poppers I’ll be upset



For real can we please get more party poppers some of us weren't around to get one *cough*


----------



## Wildtown

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> For real can we please get more party poppers some of us weren't around to get one *cough*



ikr *Cough cough* (sis give me urs *^*)


----------



## Nougat

Another idea for the next event.. More Yoshi themed collectibles for the release of Yoshi's Crafted World?


----------



## Zane

Nougat said:


> Another idea for the next event.. More Yoshi themed collectibles for the release of Yoshi's Crafted World?



imagine different colour Yoshi eggs ★_★


----------



## Biancasbotique

Zane said:


> imagine different colour Yoshi eggs ★_★



ooo Loveballs! love your lineup!


----------



## Nougat

Zane said:


> imagine different colour Yoshi eggs ★_★



OMG yes we need those.
And we need Poochy collectibles too!


----------



## cornimer

Nougat said:


> Another idea for the next event.. More Yoshi themed collectibles for the release of Yoshi's Crafted World?



YES I'D DIE but also NO I'M BROKE


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> YES I'D DIE but also NO I'M BROKE



Same, but if it's an event we can earn them! And hopefully get all different ones so no TBT is required


----------



## Biancasbotique

God I hope its not like clues and all like the easter egg hunt. I am so bad at solving riddles and clues!


----------



## Nougat

Biancasbotique said:


> God I hope its not like clues and all like the easter egg hunt. I am so bad at solving riddles and clues!



Same here, I've never participated in an Easter Egg hunt event before so I'm not sure how well I'll do. I did take a look at the previous years' events though and those riddles looked SO hard!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> imagine different colour Yoshi eggs ★_★



I'd rather more pokemon eggs to coincide with the upcoming releases of shield and sword tbh

also, on tying in event collectibles stuff with new games releases, it'd be pretty fitting imo if the next fair brought back the balloons and possibly pinwheel too. to go along with animal crossing switch happening soonish

plus it'd be convenient for timestamp purposes and all


----------



## Zane

Biancasbotique said:


> ooo Loveballs! love your lineup!



haha thank you! I was only able to get them all with the help of some  fantastic people :,>


----------



## LambdaDelta

2 EGGS LEFT that are giftable


----------



## MasterM64

After counting all the results of the Kaleidoclover lottery winners, I just wanted to report to all of you that there are 71 Kaleidoclovers total in existence!


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> After counting all the results of the Kaleidoclover lottery winners, I just wanted to report to all of you that there are 71 Kaleidoclovers total in existence!



sweet. so what is that? like 3000 tbt value minimum?


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> sweet. so what is that? like 3000 tbt value minimum?



Considering how many people love these and the fact there are less in existence than Moon & Love Balls collectively, it is definitely possible to reach that projection especially years from now.  I think the value of them at the moment is more like in the 1,500-2,500 range depending on the seller & buyer. o/ I could be wrong of course and I am always curious to hear what everyone else's thoughts are!


----------



## LambdaDelta

my thoughts are too expensive


----------



## Midoriya

MasterM64 said:


> Considering how many people love these and the fact there are less in existence than Moon & Love Balls collectively, it is definitely possible to reach that projection especially years from now.  I think the value of them at the moment is more like in the 1,500-2,500 range depending on the seller & buyer. o/ I could be wrong of course and I am always curious to hear what everyone else's thoughts are!



Yeah, drawing from what I’ve read from others and seen, I would agree that the 1,500-2,500 range sounds like where it’s at right now.  It could definitely go up in the future though!


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> my thoughts are too expensive



It definitely depends on the seller & buyer like I said, but I am curious to see what the market does since I will be able to spectate due to not being on the hunt for them anymore. o/


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm curious, how *likely* would I be able to get a popsicle? I know it's from the retired tbt beach fair, and I think there aren't that many. Is this one of those collectables that people will pay tbt for, or is it now a collectable for a high ranked trade only?


----------



## Zane

Stella-Io said:


> I'm curious, how *likely* would I be able to get a popsicle? I know it's from the retired tbt beach fair, and I think there aren't that many. Is this one of those collectables that people will pay tbt for, or is it now a collectable for a high ranked trade only?



They pop up every once in awhile, usually 1-2k range (lower if ur lucky). Definitely scarce these days but not impossible to come by.


----------



## Jacob

It's interesting we don't really have a general "Looking For" collectibles thread like we did for AC Villagers. Sometimes I feel like making a [buying] collectible thread is a little too much every time we want just 1 or a few collectibles.. hopefully someone can make it one day (if it's allowed by staff.) (I would be willing to make one if you're reading this and permit it @Justin.)



Anyway, copying straight from my sig; putting this out there to test my luck if a seller sees this one day:

Looking to buy:
















Dare I start my search for the whole feather set. Wish me luck. Please message me if you're willing to sell any of these


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jacob said:


> It's interesting we don't really have a general "Looking For" collectibles thread like we did for AC Villagers. Sometimes I feel like making a [buying] collectible thread is a little too much every time we want just 1 or a few collectibles.. hopefully someone can make it one day (if it's allowed by staff.) (I would be willing to make one if you're reading this and permit it @Justin.)



this would be a bit redundant, given the collectibles list thread, but if this gets made, might I suggest listing all the giftable collectibles in the op? with distinctions as well for ones like birthstones that can only be gifted once or any unique collectibles


----------



## MasterM64

Jacob said:


> Anyway, copying straight from my sig; putting this out there to test my luck if a seller sees this one day:
> 
> Looking to buy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I start my search for the whole feather set. Wish me luck. Please message me if you're willing to sell any of these



Hey my friend, I definitely can help you out with the Rad Feather (it's surprising how rare they are [less in existence than White Feathers])! I have one in my shop currently!  If you are interested in working out a deal, feel free to reach out to me!  I hope you are doing really well today and I look forward to hearing from you soon my friend!


----------



## mogyay

eep i'm so happy w my little line up atm, we defo need some more rainbow and colourful collectibles! i think this is the first time i've hauled out my rainbow feather bc i find it hard to use but i'm super happy w it, seeing them around the forum is nice bc they're so bright!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also in terms of what jacob said, it's a cute idea but i feel like it would get sooooooo cluttered, remember ppl are constantly bumping their thread looking for things, you'd probably end up having to comment saying u're looking for the same thing every day or so, unless op kinda updates their first page or something like that with a list of what ppl r wanting and for how much, i could kinda see it working then


----------



## MasterM64

mogyay said:


> eep i'm so happy w my little line up atm, we defo need some more rainbow and colourful collectibles! i think this is the first time i've hauled out my rainbow feather bc i find it hard to use but i'm super happy w it, seeing them around the forum is nice bc they're so bright!!!!!
> 
> ...



I definitely agree for sure, imagine if they had a Rainbow Easter Egg (probably a cooler name like Spectrum Easter Egg) and other neat collectibles!  The Rainbow Feather definitely looks really good with your Kaleidoclover for sure!


----------



## cornimer

mogyay said:


> eep i'm so happy w my little line up atm, we defo need some more rainbow and colourful collectibles! i think this is the first time i've hauled out my rainbow feather bc i find it hard to use but i'm super happy w it, seeing them around the forum is nice bc they're so bright!!!!!



Mog it's soooooo cute <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

if they ever make a rainbow egg, I think I'd like to see it as a sort of tie-dye splatter look

just to have an egg with that sort of egg painting style


----------



## hestu

LambdaDelta said:


> if they ever make a rainbow egg, I think I'd like to see it as a sort of tie-dye splatter style
> 
> just to have an egg with that sort of egg painting style



Splatoon egg


----------



## mogyay

Vampnessa said:


> Mog it's soooooo cute <3



thanks angel, i'm in u and hayden's debt forever!!!!!!! <3


----------



## cornimer

I would die if they made a rainbow egg
The candy egg fills that void for me currently


----------



## LambdaDelta

hestu said:


> Splatoon egg



I'd say that would be more hard colors splatter than tie-dye splatter, but I'd still be down for regardless


----------



## drowningfairies

LambdaDelta said:


> if they ever make a rainbow egg, I think I'd like to see it as a sort of tie-dye splatter look
> 
> just to have an egg with that sort of egg painting style



This would be a really cute collectable!
Tye dye was what I was thinking when I heard rainbow egg!


----------



## mogyay

the main question is where's my vesta collectible at?!?!?!?! villager week soon PLEASE, i would also settle for a vesta egg (thunder if u're watching here)


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Rosie collectable. mostly known as the mascot of Animal Crossing. Also appeared in the Doubutsu no Mori movie.
just put her quote "One good purr deserves another"


----------



## cornimer

All of y'all looking to trade your kaleidoclovers for disco eggs are really unlucky I won my own clover because I would have done that in a heartbeat if I hadn't won 
(Instead I got this beautiful popper though <3)


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> All of y'all looking to trade your kaleidoclovers for disco eggs are really unlucky I won my own clover because I would have done that in a heartbeat if I hadn't won
> (Instead I got this beautiful popper though <3)



send me the kaleidoclover to be able to make someone lucky with a disco ball egg trade

say, like me



though somewhat more seriously, I'm not even sure how much I want the disco ball or galaxy eggs right now.... though I've really no real means to get currently. not so much as an "uninterested in them" thing, but more of a "would like to wait and see if the upcoming easter event makes them less scarce" thing


----------



## Biancasbotique

Quick question:

Is crescent glow wand not tradeable?


----------



## hestu

Biancasbotique said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is crescent glow wand not tradeable?



Nope, unfortunately it is not.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Biancasbotique said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is crescent glow wand not tradeable?



as mentioned above, it isn't

for a brief summary of ungiftables (some possibly missing, someone correct me if I made an error anywhere)

all trophies+ribbon
rainbow feather
all animated collectibles, minus the christmas lights* (may or may not be giftable only once though)
fair patches
raffle entries
special snowflake
holiday candy canes
golden christmas candy
pink candy
dark candy (also nearly unobtainable)
dusty scroll
ancient lantern
fire festival collectibles
golden egg
easter bunny
game icon collectibles
astral inner planet floating gold #10
corrections
nearly all account upgrade features, with the exception of the small mailbox
turnips
fertilizer
bell bag

and with the possible exception of the gold candy being changed to be giftable if rereleased, like how the christmas candy was last year, everything in this list should be treated as permanently ungiftable until further notice

also, while not ungiftable, you can only gift birthstones (and I assume valentine's roses*) once before they're locked to a single user

*become inactive after their respective events


----------



## Amilee

LambdaDelta said:


> ~



you also cant gift the happy home designer collectible which i think is super random??


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amilee said:


> you also cant gift the happy home designer collectible which i think is super random??



that falls under the game icon collectibles, but othrwise, yeah


----------



## Justin

The HHD collectible is a sort of "I was here when the game released" thing, so that's why. Same for the NL icon, except for the 5th year anniversary. That one isn't as set in stone though and could be re-released for ten years or something if any of us are still on this website.

I imagine we will have some sort of AC Switch equivalent too!


----------



## Trundle

LambdaDelta said:


> as mentioned above, it isn't
> 
> for a brief summary of ungiftables (some possibly missing, someone correct me if I made an error anywhere)
> 
> all trophies+ribbon
> rainbow feather
> all animated collectibles
> fair patches
> raffle entries
> special snowflake
> holiday candy canes
> golden christmas candy
> pink candy
> dark candy (also nearly unobtainable)
> dusty scroll
> ancient lantern
> fire festival collectibles
> golden egg
> easter bunny
> game icon collectibles
> astral inner planet floating gold #10
> corrections
> nearly all account upgrade features, with the exception of the small mailbox
> turnips
> fertilizer
> bell bag
> 
> and with the possible exception of the gold candy being changed to be giftable if rereleased, like how the christmas candy was last year, everything in this list should be treated as permanently ungiftable until further notice
> 
> also, while not ungiftable, you can only gift birthstones (and I assume valentine's roses) once before they're locked to a single user



snowglobe


----------



## LambdaDelta

Trundle said:


> snowglobe



is animated

very subtly animated, but still animated

- - - Post Merge - - -

though that said, I did update to take out the christmas lights, which can be gifted iirc


----------



## LambdaDelta

so this is completely unrelated to collectibles, but is it just me, or could we combine and remove the 3 pinned threads just below this one into some sort of "tbt marketplace additional rules and regulations" master thread? that could also be used for anything new that crops up, if ever needed


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> All of y'all looking to trade your kaleidoclovers for disco eggs are really unlucky I won my own clover because I would have done that in a heartbeat if I hadn't won
> (Instead I got this beautiful popper though <3)



I'm happy you won one! And if you didn't, I would have given you one of mine  
Where is your two row lineup by the way? It was really cute as well!


----------



## cornimer

Nougat said:


> I'm happy you won one! And if you didn't, I would have given you one of mine
> Where is your two row lineup by the way? It was really cute as well!



I'm going to alternate my current one and the two row one! I love the two row one to death but it doesn't fit my party popper.
Also you're the sweetest <3


----------



## toadsworthy

Vampnessa said:


> I'm going to alternate my current one and the two row one! I love the two row one to death but it doesn't fit my party popper.
> Also you're the sweetest <3



the strife of having multiple dope line-ups of collectibles is that we can't show them all off at once

*sigh*


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> I'm going to alternate my current one and the two row one! I love the two row one to death but it doesn't fit my party popper.
> Also you're the sweetest <3



I see! They'll need to introduce a third row soon


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> I see! They'll need to introduce a third row soon



I'll need at least 4 rows, if I ever manage to get all my remaining eggs


----------



## cornimer

toadsworthy said:


> the strife of having multiple dope line-ups of collectibles is that we can't show them all off at once
> 
> *sigh*



The struggle is real


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> I'll need at least 4 rows, if I ever manage to get all my remaining eggs



Amen to that


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Is there going another TBT fair soon? I really want a black feather. I could buy it off someone but i dont have enough bells


----------



## toadsworthy

DubiousDelphine said:


> Is there going another TBT fair soon? I really want a black feather. I could buy it off someone but i dont have enough bells



typically they occur in the summer/ late summer.... I want say the last ones were around august. This is all based on my memory and no research though lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

fun fact i have the first black feather in existence


----------



## DubiousDelphine

toadsworthy said:


> typically they occur in the summer/ late summer.... I want say the last ones were around august. This is all based on my memory and no research though lol
> 
> fun fact i have the first black feather in existence



how much would people sell it for? like 5k bells?


----------



## LambdaDelta

the fairs prior to 2016's were all during the winter, but yeah. if there is one this year, it'll most likely be during the summer

unless they go for some seasonal theme and switch it up to fit that theme, of course


----------



## Wildtown

DubiousDelphine said:


> how much would people sell it for? like 5k bells?



i think black feathers go for 15,000-20,000k


----------



## LambdaDelta

DubiousDelphine said:


> how much would people sell it for? like 5k bells?



double to quadruple that, pending the market, I'd estimate


----------



## toadsworthy

Black feather is one of my favorite collectibles, I wouldn't sell it for less than 15K


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Wildtown said:


> i think black feathers go for 15,000-20,000k


okay.. i'll go check, Wait,WHAT?!oh man....
*tries not to faint but faints anyway*


----------



## LambdaDelta

good thing I already have a tbt black feather.... irl


----------



## DubiousDelphine

LambdaDelta said:


> the fairs prior to 2016's were all during the winter, but yeah. if there is one this year, it'll most likely be during the summer
> 
> unless they go for some seasonal theme and switch it up to fit that theme, of course



Define summer... your timezone?


----------



## LambdaDelta

DubiousDelphine said:


> Define summer... your timezone?



summer in tbt time

so america

you can just check past threads in the bulletin board to see when the fair ran years before (2013, 2014, 2016, and 2017 are its years on this site)


----------



## DubiousDelphine

LambdaDelta said:


> summer in tbt time
> 
> so america
> 
> you can just check past threads in the bulletin board to see when the fair ran years before (2013, 2014, 2016, and 2017 are its years on this site)


do you think it will happen this year? I see a patten. 1,1,2,1,?
also i cant seem to see thread about the 2017 fair. it looks like i was blocked


----------



## LambdaDelta

2017 fair threads cover up a good chunk of the top half of the bulletin board's second page

and maybe, though nobody can really say (unless staff, then they won't say). I suppose the biggest factor would be how much the staff want to wait for the activity spike that should come with ac switch's release. if they really want that spike, then they may opt to skip this year too. unless they make it a winter event again, occurring around/shortly after ac switch releases

personally, I'm hoping it comes back this year. since I feel its possibly one of, if not the best event for making the collectibles market less stagnant

also, it's just a very fun and creative event as well, even with its hiccups and slight frustrations that happen plus I need stuff of actual value to sell for the galaxy and disco ball eggs

also the last fair before 2013's was back in 2005, per jeremy's announcement of the 2013 fair


----------



## Justin

The fair is a lot of fun but it's also an absurd amount of work to be frank.

We haven't made any decisions yet, but I would say it's true that the timing of AC Switch (which is still a fairly big unknown, guesstimates aside) could have an impact on it. Besides the obvious matter of not wanting it to coincide with the release probably, there are just in general a lot of various improvements around the forum outside of events that we would like to work on and take care of before the impending rush of new members arrives. It's difficult to work on and get non-event things done around the site if we're always focused on the next event, especially if it's something as massive as the Fair.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> The fair is a lot of fun but it's also an absurd amount of work to be frank.
> 
> We haven't made any decisions yet, but I would say it's true that the timing of AC Switch (which is still a fairly big unknown, guesstimates aside) could have an impact on it. Besides the obvious matter of not wanting it to coincide with the release probably, there are just in general a lot of various improvements around the forum outside of events that we would like to work on and take care of before the impending rush of new members arrives. It's difficult to work on and get non-event things done around the site if we're always focused on the next event, especially if it's something as massive as the Fair.



can you take me up on my tbt carnival (mini-fair, basically) event idea in that case?


----------



## DubiousDelphine

LambdaDelta said:


> can you take me up on my tbt carnival (mini-fair, basically) event idea in that case?



how do you excatly win a black feathe rin the fair?


----------



## Lancelot

DubiousDelphine said:


> how do you excatly win a black feathe rin the fair?



Win tickets from the events and buy it


----------



## DubiousDelphine

B3N said:


> Win tickets from the events and buy it



thanks


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> Win tickets from the events and buy it



before anyone else does

because there will be like just 2 in stock, or some **** like that

- - - Post Merge - - -



DubiousDelphine said:


> how do you excatly win a black feathe rin the fair?



win at ring toss


----------



## DubiousDelphine

LambdaDelta said:


> before anyone else does
> 
> because there will be like just 2 in stock, or some **** like that


AGh crap. I cant wake up early for that ****. Stupid timezones.


----------



## LambdaDelta

even better news: ticket distribution is handled manually by the staff, and thus not automatic

so they may or may not come at a convenient time for you


----------



## DubiousDelphine

LambdaDelta said:


> even better news: ticket distribution is handled manually by the staff, and thus not automatic
> 
> so they may or may not come at a convenient time for you



Heck no! I really want that black feather....
i really wonder if they should do a thing where you pay money to get bells XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

well also, not fair related, but while I do understand why it's kept under wraps, I do really wish we had some hints as to the behind-the-scenes workings on forum improvements

if only because I'm interested if any fall in line with some stuff I've thought of in the past that I'd personally like to see


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Are they going to do an easter hunt this year?


----------



## LambdaDelta

that hasn't been skipped since it started, to my knowledge. so most likely


----------



## Wildtown

DubiousDelphine said:


> Are they going to do an easter hunt this year?



im pretty sure because people are talking so much about it


----------



## Lancelot

Easter is cancelled. You heard it here first


----------



## toadsworthy

how many black feathers are there? like 20 or so?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

B3N said:


> Easter is cancelled. You heard it here first



I don't know if I'd be happy to save myself a trip through hell or sad because I'm an Easter egg nut


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> how many black feathers are there? like 20 or so?



I think there’s 21. 20 have been sold during the 2016 TBT Fair, and the other one was gifted during the 2017 holiday raffle.


----------



## Nougat

B3N said:


> Easter is cancelled. You heard it here first



Plz no.


----------



## Sweetley

B3N said:


> Easter is cancelled. You heard it here first



Would be a shame if this would be true, because then we wouldn't be able to see Zipper T. Bunny's 
beautiful face at the banner again...


----------



## cornimer

Eclipsa said:


> Would be a shame if this would be true, because then we wouldn't be able to see Zipper T. Bunny's
> beautiful face at the banner again...



What is Easter without spinning zipper heads, raining zipper heads, and growing and shrinking zipper heads with weird legs?


----------



## Jacob

I had a passing thought just now, maybe instead of relying on collectible pricing guides, we should have someone make a collectible tier list instead- similar to the old tiers in the Villager Trading Plaza (Not sure if anyone upkeeps one right now).

That way, whoever runs it wouldn't need to record all sale data, that seems really stressful and typically becomes too much for just one person. I also think it would solve some issues, like if a collectible hasn't been sold in years, there is no recent sale data to accurately set a price for it. By making a tier list based off of rarity (Comparing amount of people [Buying] vs people [Selling]; Basing off of threads such as "What is your dream collectible"; on top of actual sale data in threads and number of that collectible sold), we can have around 10-15 collectibles per tier and supply a range of bells (i.e. Average 10k-20k TBT for Tier One collectibles) which would allow sellers to choose where in that average price they would want to base their selling price off of, if they wanted to follow it.

To keep the tier bumped and searchable, in the comments people could comment recent sale prices like in previous guides, or they could comment on which collectibles they think deserve to move up and down on the tier list and why, so the community could help the thread owner to dictate the price averages. 

I also think it'll help if inflation/deflation happens, as the tier list wouldn't follow previous sale data from like 2016 for Pinwheels when bells were much more prominent. My main thinking is that we should base collectible prices off of collectibles of similar rarity, and by grouping together collectibles in tiers, it'll make things so much easier to understand as both a buyer and seller, instead of holding out and feeling like you payed too much or sold for too little because we're basing prices off of super old sales sometimes. 

I feel like I've personally been making a lot of collectible threads recently, but I think we're in an interesting time to try out new threads like this that could work better and make things easier for when new members come with the Switch game..... What do we think? :thinking:


----------



## Stella-Io

Ya know, I was just thinking about a collectable tier list a while ago.

See, one of my dream collectables is the popsicle. Ya, long shot but still. Due to its rarity and the fact that it was retired years ago, I -someone who doesn't really keep up with the market- am trying to find out what collectables are worth getting and trading for it. I feel because it's rarity, that tbt won't be enough. A tier list will allow me to clearly see what 'class' it's in, and any equal value collectables to trade for.

Plus, I think this will help with beginners to the site & beginners to collectable collecting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So the new price for Love Pok?balls is like 6,000 TBT. I remember selling the other one (Moon Ball) for 1,200 TBT.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> So the new price for Love Pok?balls is like 6,000 TBT. I remember selling the other one (Moon Ball) for 1,200 TBT.



Crazy isn't it? I sold a Love Ball for like 3,000 something in my shop if I remember correctly. When I saw there were like around 50 of each of those new Pokeballs, I knew they would be worth arm & leg one day! xD Quite honestly, I can see them continuing to climb in value especially after AC Switch is out and the crowd that will bring (& also due to the popularity of Pokemon)... I also predict that the Kaleidoclover will follow a similar path (not nearly as high of a projection though since they don't have the popularity of Pokemon backing them) since a lot of people want/like them and there is a relatively small number of them. My predictions can all be wrong of course, but that is part of the fun of the collecting of collectibles!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> So the new price for Love Pok?balls is like 6,000 TBT. I remember selling the other one (Moon Ball) for 1,200 TBT.



Hell I sold mine for 2k. Now kinda wishing I'd waited lol. I'm learning from my mistakes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

finally, I can release my eggs onto the world


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> finally, I can release my eggs onto the world



They look super awesome! Congratulations my friend!


----------



## Nougat

Alolan_Apples said:


> So the new price for Love Pok?balls is like 6,000 TBT. I remember selling the other one (Moon Ball) for 1,200 TBT.



I must say though that I threw 1000 TBT on top of the regular price as there was a situation where I "needed" it this weekend, since my Moon Ball had to go to someone else. However, situation Moon Ball has been resolved so I'll just exercise some more patience. I guess the price is 5000 TBT since that's what it last sold for, going a little higher when there's multiple people trying to obtain one at once or just really want to secure it.. Which was/is my case


----------



## torosmoon

im new here and dont really understand how these things work but the pictures are really cute! 
i like this man the best ->


----------



## MasterM64

torosmoon said:


> im new here and dont really understand how these things work but the pictures are really cute!
> i like this man the best ->



They are really cool for sure and welcome to TBT!  Collectibles are cool icons you can add under your profile and there are many neat ways to arrange them since they are arranged by newest to oldest!  To get collectibles, you need to buy them through the TBT shop, buy/trade with other users, or earn/win them during events!  If you need any cheap collectibles to get you started once you earn some TBT from posting, I have plenty in my shop, PARADISE Collectibles if you want to check it out! 

*EDIT: I just realized you are talking about emoticons, not collectibles! lol*


----------



## MasterM64

Just out of curiosity, is there anyone else that finds it absolutely annoying that Lucky has a restriction of 1 per user? :/ I always seem to forget that and it causes transactions to be more complicated than they need to be! lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MasterM64 said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there anyone else that finds it absolutely annoying that Lucky has a restriction of 1 per user? :/ I always seem to forget that and it causes transactions to be more complicated than they need to be! lol



It does seem kinda weird to do it that way, especially since you can have more than one of the other character collectibles (or at least I believe you can).


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> It does seem kinda weird to do it that way, especially since you can have more than one of the other character collectibles (or at least I believe you can).



I also recently learned that Pave is that same way. :/ I definitely think character collectibles should not have that restriction since most of them do not (heck, not even Jingle and Jack have such a restriction).


----------



## LambdaDelta

have pave and/or lucky gotten multiple releases yet?

since that's still my only guess as to why they're unique (if they haven't yet)


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> have pave and/or lucky gotten multiple releases yet?
> 
> since that's still my only guess as to why they're unique



They have not and Pave is technically discontinued since he hasn't been distributed since 2016.  To me, I think they should have no restrictions regardless since it would open more lineup ideas for people.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well pave can't happen again until next year at the earliest, if they keep him festivale tied

lucky, we just need another villager week though and he should be freed (at the cost of whatever new villager gets added being unique)


but yeah, I do actually prefer this stuff being unique on release, to give more people the option to purchase. though it would be nice if they turned that off post-event instead of waiting for the rerelease


----------



## cornimer

Honestly I would bet 500 bels that the staff just forgot to turn off the unique thing for Lucky after villager week ended. (Understandable, because it's a pretty small detail and they have lots of other stuff to do)


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> well pave can't happen again until next year at the earliest, if they keep him festivale tied
> 
> lucky, we just need another villager week though and he should be freed (at the cost of whatever new villager gets added being unique)
> 
> 
> but yeah, I do actually prefer this stuff being unique on release, to give more people the option to purchase. though it would be nice if they turned that off post-event instead of waiting for the rerelease



We will definitely see about Pave then, I do find it interesting that he is the only character collectible that is discontinued while all the rest of them have been distributed multiple times.

I definitely agree that the restriction during the release makes sense for sure, but the restriction should definitely be removed after the event to stimulate the economy some more since some people love a specific villager/character and want a lineup with a lot of them!


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> We will definitely see about Pave then, I do find interesting that he is the only character collectible that is discontinued while all the rest of them have been distributed multiple times.



nobody cares about festivale, not even the staff


also, nice subtle seasonal lineup change?

unless that's just new stock the just happened to fall into good positions lol


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> nobody cares about festivale, not even the staff
> 
> 
> also, nice subtle seasonal lineup change?
> 
> unless that's just new stock the just happened to fall into good positions lol



I definitely think that is a shame since I think they could easily do like a mini TBT Fair with it and come up with a cool way to collect different feather collectibles.

Thank you my friend, I think it might actually be a permanent change because I like how the color gradient on the regular Easter Egg mirrors the Kaleidoclover (Blue<-Green<-Yellow<-Orange  Orange->Yellow->Green->Blue)!


----------



## cornimer

I would like to second that the eggs in your lineup look really good and should be permanent


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vampnessa said:


> I would like to second that the eggs in your lineup look really good and should be permanent



Yeah I was actually admiring how they looked with the clovers myself lol


----------



## MasterM64

Vampnessa said:


> I would like to second that the eggs in your lineup look really good and should be permanent





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah I was actually admiring how they looked with the clovers myself lol



Thank you my friends!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Egg Hunt is coming. Maybe this time, I should go for the golden egg. If it’s too hard, I should at least acquire a new or returning egg.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Egg Hunt is coming. Maybe this time, I should go for the golden egg. If it’s too hard, I should at least acquire a new or returning egg.



I definitely think the golden egg would be cool to own, but I have decided since acquiring my dream lineup that I would rather focus on acquiring the tradeable Easter eggs so I can help others out with getting the eggs they want at a very affordable cost (since I am content with my lineup and don't see myself doing any more changes to it)!


----------



## Nougat

I'm hoping I won't like the new eggs too much, as I'll be needing some ammunition to find some of the collectibles on my wish list!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Egg Hunt is coming. Maybe this time, I should go for the golden egg. If it’s too hard, I should at least acquire a new or returning egg.



I wish the golden egg came with a prize pack of 10k tbt, so you can purchase eggs you missed from others

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> I definitely think that is a shame since I think they could easily do like a mini TBT Fair with it and come up with a cool way to collect different feather collectibles.



honestly, with both the older solid color and newer multicolor non-rainbow feathers, they could even split it up so that half the feathers are for some festivale-tied event and the other half are for the fair if they wanted


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nougat said:


> I'm hoping I won't like the new eggs too much, as I'll be needing some ammunition to find some of the collectibles on my wish list!



Considering the collectibles on my wishlist are really just eggs at this point, I hope they release some gorgeous ones lmao.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> I'm hoping I won't like the new eggs too much, as I'll be needing some ammunition to find some of the collectibles on my wish list!



my petty self and the lack of any notable events in forever to get a good variety of collectibles to sell (in addition to last year being all new eggs) still has me hoping they just skip releasing new eggs this year

or if they have to release new eggs, make them low cost


----------



## Nougat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Considering the collectibles on my wishlist are really just eggs at this point, I hope they release some gorgeous ones lmao.



Haha, I feel you! I hope they're gorgeous to you, and to everyone else, so I can use them to trade for my wishlist! 



LambdaDelta said:


> my petty self and the lack of any notable events in forever to get a good variety of collectibles to sell (in addition to last year being all new eggs) still has me hoping they just skip releasing new eggs this year
> 
> or if they have to release new eggs, make them low cost


I wouldn't be against low cost collectibles at all, I wouldn't even mind them being released in large quantities so it keeps it low cost even after release. I don't mind so much the "limited edition" of them, I mainly just want to make a pretty & pink line-up since that's my favourite colour. Unfortunately these seem to cost more generally


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> Haha, I feel you! I hope they're gorgeous to you, and to everyone else, so I can use them to trade for my wishlist!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be against low cost collectibles at all, I wouldn't even mind them being released in large quantities so it keeps it low cost even after release. I don't mind so much the "limited edition" of them, I mainly just want to make a pretty & pink line-up since that's my favourite colour. Unfortunately these seem to cost more generally



oh by low cost, I specifically mean ones like the eevee and leaf ticket eggs, that cost the least amount of eggs to purchase

community cost is another matter, though these eggs still tend to be relatively cheap, due to the amount in circulation


----------



## cornimer

At this point I just want something valuable enough to trade for a flower wand idc if it's old or new


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> At this point I just want something valuable enough to trade for a flower wand idc if it's old or new



rerelease the galaxy and disco ball eggs, I agree

also, let's throw in a dark egg rerelease for thatonemarshalfangirl while we're at it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> rerelease the galaxy and disco ball eggs, I agree
> 
> also, let's throw in a dark egg rerelease for thatonemarshalfangirl while we're at it



I want a Dark and Disco egg re-release please and thanks


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Still looking for that Rosie collectable
also that Black feather. Cant wait for another tbt fair


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, with both the older solid color and newer multicolor non-rainbow feathers, they could even split it up so that half the feathers are for some festivale-tied event and the other half are for the fair if they wanted



I just realized you posted this Lambda!  I actually think this is an absolutely fantastic idea that would allow for both kinds of Feather collectibles to be distributed and it also will give TBT another fun event that everyone can enjoy!  By also doing this, it will still retain the creative freedom for the feathers that would be distributed during the TBT Fair!


----------



## Stella-Io

Can I become a staff member so I can make collectables? Haha.

I know the Beach Fair won't be re-released, nor the other Fair thing, possibly. But since I was never on for Easter, I'm excited to any eggs get re issued, and I am kinda hoping for some new ones, even 1 or 2. I doubt I'll get any good ones, but it is kinda fun to see.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Stella-Io said:


> Can I become a staff member so I can make collectables? Haha.
> 
> I know the Beach Fair won't be re-released, nor the other Fair thing, possibly. But since I was never on for Easter, I'm excited to any eggs get re issued, and I am kinda hoping for some new ones, even 1 or 2. I doubt I'll get any good ones, but it is kinda fun to see.


GAHHHHHH! I wanted to ice cream swirl. i didnt want to spend more than the original price
Haha I wish i was a staff member too~~ To make me rosie collectable


----------



## princepoke

im honestly not the biggest on eggs tbh - they look so wonky
unless they make a jirachi egg
then thats the Good Stuff lmfao

but more than anything, i hope they release sum other fun stuff of variety!!
there so many eggs already, itd be nice to see what other stuff could pop up :-0
mayb like..... a bunny or smthin
or a basket collectible idk


----------



## hestu

princepoke said:


> im honestly not the biggest on eggs tbh - they look so wonky
> unless they make a jirachi egg
> then thats the Good Stuff lmfao
> 
> but more than anything, i hope they release sum other fun stuff of variety!!
> there so many eggs already, itd be nice to see what other stuff could pop up :-0
> mayb like..... a bunny or smthin
> or a basket collectible idk



Bunny balloons for easter!!


----------



## mogyay

hestu said:


> Bunny balloons for easter!!



thinking about it makes me tear up a bit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

hestu said:


> Bunny balloons for easter!!



Oh damn that's the best idea I've heard in awhile


----------



## Nougat

hestu said:


> Bunny balloons for easter!!



OMG this would be so precious. We need this! 
Plz bunny balloons plz!


----------



## MasterM64

hestu said:


> Bunny balloons for easter!!



I definitely think that would be an awesome idea too because I am still surprised there is no Bunny or Heart Balloon collectible (especially since those shapes are very signature to Animal Crossing)! Maybe they can do the Heart Balloons during Valentine's Day in the future perhaps?


----------



## Chicha

hestu said:


> Bunny balloons for easter!!



that would be so cute!! screw the eggs lmao



MasterM64 said:


> Maybe they can do the Heart Balloons during Valentine's Day in the future perhaps?



the heart balloons would be the best thing, especially of diff colors... imagine. so powerful.


i'd love to see a sunflower or hibiscus flower collectible. i'm such a sucker for flower collectibles.


----------



## MasterM64

Chicha said:


> the heart balloons would be the best thing, especially of diff colors... imagine. so powerful.
> 
> 
> i'd love to see a sunflower or hibiscus flower collectible. i'm such a sucker for flower collectibles.



Definitely, I know you would absolutely pounce for a yellow one!


----------



## Chicha

MasterM64 said:


> Definitely, I know you would absolutely pounce for a yellow one!



i'd die for them <3 lmao


----------



## Lancelot

MasterM64 said:


> I definitely think the golden egg would be cool to own, but I have decided since acquiring my dream lineup that I would rather focus on acquiring the tradeable Easter eggs so I can help others out with getting the eggs they want at a very affordable cost (since I am content with my lineup and don't see myself doing any more changes to it)!



Is this just a nice way of saying you want money like the rest of us


----------



## Nougat

Balloons for the win! As long as they add pink ones!! <3


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> Is this just a nice way of saying you want money like the rest of us



Yes , except I plan on selling them for much cheaper than the market value during the event so I can help people out so they can hunt for other eggs they want (because I don't plan on collecting Easter Eggs for my personal lineup and I know there are plenty of people on here that are far more passionate about them). I'm not going to be greedy and scalp them to sky high levels (heck, I might even do giveaways as well depending on how many eggs I can acquire during the event). lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

idc about the balloons much myself, which means it'd be free tbt for me, which means yes, good idea


----------



## LambdaDelta

you can now select eggs from the currency transfer drop-down menu!

(for newer users, no. you can't transfer egg currency)


----------



## Nougat

LambdaDelta said:


> you can now select eggs from the currency transfer drop-down menu!
> 
> (for newer users, no. you can't transfer egg currency)



So let's say I have 15 Eggs, but I'm going to be buying Easter Egg Collectibles for only 12 Eggs total. I can't send remaining 3 Eggs to a friend? This will be good to know, as I thought you could! 


On another note, I think we can all agree that we need an urgent Love Ball reissue


----------



## mogyay

love ball egg incoming


----------



## MasterM64

Nougat said:


> On another note, I think we can all agree that we need an urgent Love Ball reissue



Even though more Love Balls in circulation would be nice, it is most likely not going to solve the problem of the very high price of them because the demand for them is that high (because it is a Pokemon collectible and it works well with many other kinds of lineups [like all-pink lineups]) and most people who get one will probably not return it to circulation in the future which will make them unicorn rare again eventually. That's my thoughts, but I am always curious to hear what others think on such thoughts since speculation is part of the fun of collecting these lovely collectibles!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> So let's say I have 15 Eggs, but I'm going to be buying Easter Egg Collectibles for only 12 Eggs total. I can't send remaining 3 Eggs to a friend? This will be good to know, as I thought you could!



all special currencies have always been restricted to the earner, as far as I remember

and iirc, as far as the easter event goes, they typically allow you to trade in any unused eggs for a small sum of tbt near the end of/post-event


and leftover fair tickets last I recall went to raffle drawings

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Even though more Love Balls in circulation would be nice, it is most likely not going to solve the problem of the very high price of them because the demand for them is that high (because it is a Pokemon collectible and it works well with many other kinds of lineups [like all-pink lineups]) and most people who get one will probably not return it to circulation in the future which will make them unicorn rare again eventually. That's my thoughts, but I am always curious to hear what others think on such thoughts since speculation is part of the fun of collecting these lovely collectibles!



my thoughts are release more balls of other varieties

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> love ball egg incoming


----------



## Zane

MasterM64 said:


> Even though more Love Balls in circulation would be nice, it is most likely not going to solve the problem of the very high price of them because the demand for them is that high (because it is a Pokemon collectible and it works well with many other kinds of lineups [like all-pink lineups]) and most people who get one will probably not return it to circulation in the future which will make them unicorn rare again eventually. That's my thoughts, but I am always curious to hear what others think on such thoughts since speculation is part of the fun of collecting these lovely collectibles!



They def weren't selling for 5k+ right off the bat tho so depending on /how/ they were rereleased I could easily see the price dropping back down, at least a little bit (since they were awarded for participation rather than through a contest or raffle, which I was v happy about.. trying to win one would have made me nuts haha). Really the only reason for the relatively low number available is because of an unfortunate lull of activity during Pok?mon Week- if a similar event happened with more ppl active there'd be Moon/Love balls to spare. :b

- - - Post Merge - - -

that egg is awesome @lambdadelta


----------



## LambdaDelta

please don't praise my <5min photoshop ****post


----------



## King Dorado

Zane said:


> They def weren't selling for 5k+ right off the bat tho so depending on /how/ they were rereleased I could easily see the price dropping back down, at least a little bit (since they were awarded for participation rather than through a contest or raffle, which I was v happy about.. trying to win one would have made me nuts haha). Really the only reason for the relatively low number available is because of an unfortunate lull of activity during Pok?mon Week- if a similar event happened with more ppl active there'd be Moon/Love balls to spare. :b
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that egg is awesome @lambdadelta



i was surprised that even 100 people participated in that event tbh, the forums have been undergoing a lull for a long time.  a lot of the people who did participate in the event have been mostly inactive since but may be back around and trading during egg hunt; i'd say some of the participants were also members who don't get involved in the collectible trading side of the forums and are oblivious to the collectibles market.   generally, my impression was that most people who wanted love ball were able to get one in the weeks after the event.  i myself did say on discord in the last couple days that people are 'going crazy for loveballs rn,'  but what does that even mean?  i think there are like 4 whole people with active love ball buying threads.   yet, that seems like wild demand-- that's how far the collectible trading market here has fallen.  so i don't think there's enough track record for the love ball to know how to view it just yet, but i have a hunch more will shake loose when people check in over Easter.   



LambdaDelta said:


> please don't praise my <5min photoshop ****post



don't be so modest-- that was one of your very best ****posts


----------



## Nougat

I'm just sad I joined the forum way too late. I had been lurking here for well before the Pok?mon Week, but only joined just when the Christmas event ended. So I'd be really happy with a new chance to get one, since I'm not too optimistic about getting one anytime soon.. Hopefully Easter brings new possibilities in terms of trading for one  I've been looking at the clues of the previous editions.. I'm scared!


----------



## MasterM64

Nougat said:


> I'm just sad I joined the forum way too late. I had been lurking here for well before the Pok?mon Week, but only joined just when the Christmas event ended. So I'd be really happy with a new chance to get one, since I'm not too optimistic about getting one anytime soon.. Hopefully Easter brings new possibilities in terms of trading for one  I've been looking at the clues of the previous editions.. I'm scared!



I think a lot of us have regrets in regards to collectibles (missed opportunities, being inactive at the wrong time, etc.), I know I still regret not caring for collectibles sooner because I have been around a lot longer than most of the active members currently... lol If I had known better, I would have gotten into collectibles back then and possibly have some of the unicorn rare ones (like the Weird Doll if the stars crossed just right and I somehow found a stupid amount of luck)! xD Additionally, I went inactive for a little bit so I missed out on other opportunities like the last 2 TBT Fairs so it has been very interesting learning the collectible market the past 6 months or so and catching up on everything (knowing the value of things, what is hard to find, etc.)!  

Hopefully, Easter will land you an awesome opportunity my friend and you will be able to land yourself a Love Ball!  I wish you the best of luck on this quest!


----------



## princepoke

i find it funny cause i had joined waaaaaya back, but for some reasons, the stars aligned tk urge me back on to tbt JUST as the pokemom event started (like, i believe a few before the event went up)
at that point, i usually dont join events since everything would be a ???? by then(and i rmbr there were others events(?) during pkmn wk i didnt even join) but the moon/love ball event is PARTICULAR was a draw smthing event which was a perfect opportunity cause i needed to wind down after working on a comm


----------



## cornimer

I think I found out this site existed in 2011 but didn't join until 2015?? I could have gotten my own Yoshi eggs and balloons smh


----------



## Stella-Io

Had I not been a dumb dumb and forgot my password or username for this site back when I TRIED to join in March of last year, I probably have my own eggs and other neat rare collectebles.

I also wish I had joined earlier for other events. I had been playing ACNL religiously ever since release date, but I never thought about joining a forum until last year.


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly, my biggest one is probably skipping the prize pack for the 2014 fair, given the post-fair mini-event people who got them had (along with the collectible prizes it gave)

yay for me being extra cautious about giving my mailing address out, I guess


also, low-key salty about skipping the fire festival (I was either too busy or just not in the mood at the time, idr) due to thinking they would rerun it at a later point

and lastly, I could say something about the weird doll, but I legit don't even remember if I ever even tried to get or not


also, as a side note, looking at the fire festival contest winners, it's quite something to see how vastly b3n has improved as an artist since then


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, my biggest one is probably skipping the prize pack for the 2014 fair, given the post-fair mini-event people who got them had (along with the collectible prizes it gave)
> 
> yay for me being extra cautious about giving my mailing address out, I guess
> 
> 
> also, low-key salty about skipping the fire festival (I was either too busy or just not in the mood at the time, idr) due to thinking they would rerun it at a later point
> 
> and lastly, I could say something about the weird doll, but I legit don't even remember if I ever even tried to get or not
> 
> 
> also, as a side note, looking at the fire festival contest winners, it's quite something to see how vastly b3n has improved as an artist since then



 Thanks Lambda! I've still got all 3 of my pictures I've ever entered in art contests in tbt framed next to each other so it's pretty cool to see I think

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kinda wanna redraw my first one to see what it would look like now

edit: to stay on topic, theres been a few events I wish I'd tried more/participated in too. Most recently being Christmas, missed out on gold candies and stuff cause I was lazy


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> I kinda wanna redraw my first one to see what it would look like now



oh, I love seeing then vs now art comparisons


also, holding out hope that the gold candy gets a rerelease this year. ended up skipping it myself, just because I *really* wanted that frost egg


----------



## LambdaDelta

you've heard of the final boss feather. now make way for the hidden ultimate boss feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> you've heard of the final boss feather. now make way for the hidden ultimate boss feather
> 
> View attachment 224824



Did you invert the colors on that feather?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Did you invert the colors on that feather?



inverted, plus did some border cleanup using the sweet feather as a base


----------



## LambdaDelta

in anticipation of the season, I present unto you, the zipper egg


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> in anticipation of the season, I present unto you, the zipper egg
> 
> View attachment 224825



Nice try, but that is a Redd Egg in a costume, not a Zipper Egg. Zipper T Bunny is a costumed character, not an actual rabbit. But in all seriousness, that?s pretty cool.

I think Zipper T Bunny is Redd in disguise.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I did some small touch-ups and fixed the background, idk why


----------



## princepoke

speakin of fake collectibles
i s2g we ask for a bunny balloon n this will b what theyll giv us

note: wow that is Bige


----------



## LambdaDelta

isn't that just max from sam & max?


----------



## Nougat

hestu said:


> Bunny balloons for easter!!



You guys, in between all the Sakura love <3, can I just quickly bring this one up again and remind everyone that this now means there's actually a good chance these could also become reality for Easter?


----------



## MasterM64

Nougat said:


> You guys, in between all the Sakura love <3, can I just quickly bring this one up again and remind everyone that this now means there's really a good chance these could also become reality for Easter?



That would be really cool for sure, we will have to see how your prophesying works out!


----------



## mogyay

ok so they have done kaleidoclovers and now sakurapops, both pocket camp currency, so by that logic.... let's hope next months event currency is bunny balloons


----------



## SensaiGallade

mogyay said:


> ok so they have done kaleidoclovers and now sakurapops, both pocket camp currency, so by that logic.... let's hope next months event currency is bunny balloons



Easter is this month though, don't think next months currency will be Easter related when Easter is this month : ( 

Maybe an Easter Egg collectible based on the Egg we have to hunt for in the future Gyroidite event?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind ignore that suggestion, the egg from the Gyroidite event is boring as hell


----------



## mogyay

SensaiGallade said:


> Easter is this month though, don't think next months currency will be Easter related when Easter is this month : (
> 
> Maybe an Easter Egg collectible based on the Egg we have to hunt for in the future Gyroidite event?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind ignore that suggestion, the egg from the Gyroidite event is boring as hell



pocket camp letting us down like always tbh


----------



## Justin

mogyay said:


> pocket camp letting us down like always tbh



Stop giving them money then


----------



## SensaiGallade

Justin said:


> Stop giving them money then



Mog would know loads about that, wouldn't you mog?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> pocket camp letting us down like always tbh



I never even played Pocket Camp. I never will.

Also, do you think the Golden Egg collectible came from Wonka’s chocolate factory?


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> Stop giving them money then



The more you spend on Pocket Camp, the sooner AC Switch can continue funding their development.


----------



## mogyay

Trundle said:


> The more you spend on Pocket Camp, the sooner AC Switch can continue funding their development.



wow i never thought about it like that, so rly everyone should be THANKING me... interesting


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Trundle said:


> The more you spend on Pocket Camp, the sooner AC Switch can continue funding their development.



You're welcome everyone


----------



## Moonfish

The Sakura flower is very pretty.


----------



## Lancelot

AC switch isnt real. Stop bigging mog up


----------



## SensaiGallade

B3N said:


> AC switch isnt real. Stop bigging mog up



It's real, its just getting delayed for another 5 years. Think BOTW which was slated for 2014 but released in 2017


----------



## LambdaDelta

thanks to the staff, I was able to modify the zipper egg further into something truly pure and beautiful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> thanks to the staff, I was able to modify the zipper egg further into something truly pure and beautiful
> 
> View attachment 224842



What a coincidence this is the exact thing I see when I have sleep paralysis


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> thanks to the staff, I was able to modify the zipper egg further into something truly pure and beautiful
> 
> View attachment 224842



Reminds me of Five Nights of Freddy's :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> Reminds me of Five Nights of Freddy's :/



it's the glowing eyes probably

and cultural manipulation


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> thanks to the staff, I was able to modify the zipper egg further into something truly pure and beautiful
> 
> View attachment 224842



Love the creativity of the design my friend, it looks really good!


----------



## Stella-Io

Are there any other creepy collectables out there that can be sold? I forget which one isn't for sale, the pink or dark candy, and there's also kinda Lucky? Looking at my lineup, it feels like there's somethin missing...

I mean I really don't expect to get one of those candies, just throwing collectables out there.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Are there any other creepy collectables out there that can be sold? I forget which one isn't for sale, the pink or dark candy, and there's also kinda Lucky? Looking at my lineup, it feels like there's somethin missing...
> 
> I mean I really don't expect to get one of those candies, just throwing collectables out there.



Lucky definitely would look really good in your lineup my friend!  His collectible definitely can be sold, it just has a restriction sadly that makes it impossible to own more than 1 at once. :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> Are there any other creepy collectables out there that can be sold? I forget which one isn't for sale, the pink or dark candy, and there's also kinda Lucky? Looking at my lineup, it feels like there's somethin missing...
> 
> I mean I really don't expect to get one of those candies, just throwing collectables out there.



pink candy, dark candy, dusty scroll, and ancient lantern should be the only ungiftables of the lot

christmas gold too, if you count any candies as halloween themed

also, you may as well put the weird doll here as well, with how impossible it is to pry out of anyone's hands


----------



## Peisinoe

Sakura flower is cute


----------



## MasterM64

Peisinoe said:


> Sakura flower is cute



Dang, it has been a while since you have been on here!  Your username definitely looks familiar to me somehow, but I can't point my finger at it... lol The Spring Sakura is definitely a good looking collectible for sure!


----------



## cornimer

Guys I had a dream last night that red balloon was an Easter prize
I don't think that will happen since it's not Easter related but it reminded me how much I'd die for a red balloon


----------



## MasterM64

Vampnessa said:


> Guys I had a dream last night that red balloon was an Easter prize
> I don't think that will happen since it's not Easter related but it reminded me how much I'd die for a red balloon



Hopefully, the dream will come true to some degree because I think a Red Balloon would be really awesome looking as well!


----------



## Bcat

what kind of eggs do you guys want for Easter? Re-issues of old designs or new ones?


----------



## cornimer

I would prefer new ones, specifically the kracko egg I've been waiting for my whole life (by which I mean since I learned about kracko two years ago)


----------



## hestu

Bcat said:


> what kind of eggs do you guys want for Easter? Re-issues of old designs or new ones?



New ones!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> what kind of eggs do you guys want for Easter? Re-issues of old designs or new ones?



I just got a Dark Easter Egg, so while a Disco Ball Easter Egg reissue would be nice I think I would get more out of Easter if new ones were released.


----------



## Nougat

If there's a new pink hued egg I'm 100% happy


----------



## mogyay

Nougat said:


> If there's a new pink hued egg I'm 100% happy



imagine this 

sakura pink eggs sakura

doesn't that just make u want to cry


----------



## Lancelot

Sunflower egg with pink background


----------



## Nougat

mogyay said:


> imagine this
> 
> sakura pink eggs sakura
> 
> doesn't that just make u want to cry



I'm crying.


----------



## mogyay

Nougat said:


> I'm crying.



me too tbh, the sakura is gonna frame the eggs SO NICELY (well assuming they're pink, let's assume)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Guys I just realized they fixed the Frost Easter Egg so it's an Easter item again and it's honestly so satisfying


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Guys I just realized they fixed the Frost Easter Egg so it's an Easter item again and it's honestly so satisfying



That's interesting, could this possibly be a hint that Frost Eggs will be available this year during the event?


----------



## Bcat

I would be ok with re-issues of the ones from last year! I didn't get to participate so I only have one of those eggs.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bcat said:


> what kind of eggs do you guys want for Easter? Re-issues of old designs or new ones?



zipper egg

though that half-joke aside, I'm still leaning towards pure rereleases, still entirely because of last year

wouldn't complain about there being any new eggs though (but my sanity would)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Guys I just realized they fixed the Frost Easter Egg so it's an Easter item again and it's honestly so satisfying



tis the season???

- - - Post Merge - - -



B3N said:


> Sunflower egg with pink background



I'd actually rather the background stay consistent, tbh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd actually rather the background stay consistent, tbh



This.  I don't need an egg sticking out like a sore thumb in my lineup lmao


----------



## Justin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Guys I just realized they fixed the Frost Easter Egg so it's an Easter item again and it's honestly so satisfying



Didn't know you guys even noticed those things haha

No, it's not a hint, just housekeeping!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Didn't know you guys even noticed those things haha
> 
> No, it's not a hint, just housekeeping!!



housekeepers are the best source of hints, in my experience


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Somehow, my logic problem TBT giveaway didn’t do too well. I did get five people answering correctly, which was the goal, but if that were part of the TBT Fair (which I think is a good idea), I don’t know how well it will do.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> Somehow, my logic problem TBT giveaway didn’t do too well. I did get five people answering correctly, which was the goal, but if that were part of the TBT Fair (which I think is a good idea), I don’t know how well it will do.



I definitely attempted to try it, but I was just totally out of it today (& I also wanted to give others the chance to win the TBT )! xD I think it would actually do well in the TBT Fair and provide a challenging, but yet possible activity that anyone can do.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> Didn't know you guys even noticed those things haha
> 
> No, it's not a hint, just housekeeping!!



You underestimate how often I check my lineup :^)


----------



## Stella-Io

Bcat said:


> what kind of eggs do you guys want for Easter? Re-issues of old designs or new ones?



Even thou I wasn't around to participate in last year's event, I wouldn't mind seeing new ones. I've seen the old ones and I have no really must for them. Sure the galaxy and disco are pretty, but it's not like I must hunt them. I would like to see some new ones, adds a little excitement. Personally I think they will reissue old ones, with 2, max of 4 new eggs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Somehow, my logic problem TBT giveaway didn’t do too well. I did get five people answering correctly, which was the goal, but if that were part of the TBT Fair (which I think is a good idea), I don’t know how well it will do.



I wanted to try, but when I saw it I was on break at work and with those kind of problems I really need to sit down, write and plan everythin out.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Somehow, my logic problem TBT giveaway didn’t do too well. I did get five people answering correctly, which was the goal, but if that were part of the TBT Fair (which I think is a good idea), I don’t know how well it will do.



I was just kinda doing others things myself

also, I could say something about the payout not personally being worth the amount of effort of solving it to me, but honestly, I'd of done it just for the sake of doing it if I was in the right frame of mind, knowing me


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So if logic problems become a TBT Fair event, people will do them? I’m good at writing these problems.


----------



## Stella-Io

Yeah, I'd try. I may not solve any (cause I ain't smart like you are for writing them) but still.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean we already have the house of mirrors, what's another potential hell event?


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> So if logic problems become a TBT Fair event, people will do them? I’m good at writing these problems.



I know I would be interested in such activities for sure, I think it is a fun and interesting way of earning prizes in events!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean we already have the house of mirrors, what's another potential hell event?



The egg hunt is just as bad, maybe not as bad, but still bad. The logic problems aren’t even as evil as the egg hunt.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> The egg hunt is just as bad, maybe not as bad, but still bad. The logic problems aren’t even as evil as the egg hunt.



honestly, the only truly bad one imo was the one nobody found

though I'm also biased, because I generally avoid threads like those, since that many video embeds tends to lag my computer like hell. and being buried in the middle of the thread on top of that is just, yikes no

also, small nod to the occasional off-site ones too, since really. don't make me go to outside sm things I may not even use ever


----------



## MasterM64

I am definitely curious to see how many of these Spring Sakuras get sold before their distribution ends, there are 95 of them in existence currently as of this post!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can someone please tell me how much mittens go for thanks boss


----------



## cornimer

StarryWolf said:


> Can someone please tell me how much mittens go for thanks boss



It's difficult to get rid of them for free.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> It's difficult to get rid of them for free.



maybe people should start charging -50tbt for them


----------



## cornimer

"Buying: Someone to free me of my winter mittens"


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe people should start charging -50tbt for them



I did that with my tasty cakes before. Sometimes, they won’t accept them even if you’re willing to give it away for free.


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe people should start charging -50tbt for them



Rip me since I have 24 of them


----------



## MasterM64

StarryWolf said:


> Rip me since I have 24 of them



Dang, I got 19 for sale in my shop currently so we are both on the same boat here! xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

MasterM64 said:


> Dang, I got 19 for sale in my shop currently so we are both on the same boat here! xD



Took me a lot to get that “Rudolph” tag I must of gifted like 50 of them lmao now I’m suffering

Edit: I had 656 gift points so I probably gifted like 100 dang


----------



## MasterM64

StarryWolf said:


> Took me a lot to get that “Rudolph” tag I must of gifted like 50 of them lmao now I’m suffering
> 
> Edit: I had 656 gift points so I probably gifted like 100 dang



That is absolutely crazy!  That explains why people like Darius-The-Fox have so many of them! xD It does make me wonder though: how many Winter Mittens exist total?


----------



## Dinosaurz

MasterM64 said:


> That is absolutely crazy!  That explains why people like Darius-The-Fox have so many of them! xD It does make me wonder though: how many Winter Mittens exist total?



Wayyyy too many. I would of gotten rid of them in 2016 but you couldn’t gift them back then so I was just stuck, unless I wanted to discard them but eh.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I only have 5 from gifts and was away visiting family for the holidays during the event, so go me


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> I only have 5 from gifts and *was away visiting family for the holidays during the event*, so go me



A blessing in disguise truly


----------



## Biancasbotique

How many kaleidoclovers were won again last time?


----------



## Stella-Io

Wasn't it like 72? Probably wrong.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Biancasbotique said:


> How many kaleidoclovers were won again last time?



I think it was 71 because I remember MasterM64 mentioning it


----------



## Biancasbotique

Stella-Io said:


> Wasn't it like 72? Probably wrong.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think it was 71 because I remember MasterM64 mentioning it



oh ok thanks guys!!


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think it was 71 because I remember MasterM64 mentioning it



I can confirm that there are 71 of them!


----------



## LambdaDelta

someone go delete 2 kaleidoclovers


----------



## MasterM64

*Balloons Collectible Colors!*

Since TBT has had only Green and Blue Balloon collectibles for years now, I decided to make different colors of the balloons for the fun of it (& so that Staff can implement these in a future event potentially)!  I did these based upon what colors of balloons were obtainable in the Animal Crossing games and I also added a variants of pink in as well (thank you Nougat & LambdaDelta for the suggestions!). I also tried to make them as vibrant as possible, but the colors did get dulled a bit because of the technique I had to use to recreate the same look as accurately as possible!  I am curious to hear everyone's feedback on these (I also included the Blue & Green Balloon icons for comparison and so I can arrange these in a rainbow)!


----------



## Nougat

MasterM64 said:


> Since TBT has had only Green and Blue Balloon collectibles for years now, I decided to make different colors of the balloons for the fun of it (& so that Staff can implement these in a future event potentially)!  I did these based upon what colors of balloons were obtainable in the Animal Crossing games. I also tried to make them as vibrant as possible, but the colors did get dulled a bit because of the technique I had to use to recreate the same look as accurately as possible!  I am curious to hear everyone's feedback on these (I also included the Blue & Green Balloon icons for comparison and so I can arrange these in a rainbow)!



Cute!
The pink should be more light pink though..


----------



## LambdaDelta

look, I say I don't care much for the balloons myself, but we actually need more teal/light blue collectibles, so....


----------



## MasterM64

Nougat said:


> Cute!
> The pink should be more light pink though..





LambdaDelta said:


> look, I say I don't care much for the balloons myself, but we actually need more teal/light blue collectibles, so....



Thank you for the feedback my friends!  Is this what you are thinking Nougat? (will be adding this to the main post presenting these):


----------



## LambdaDelta

did a quick rough edit of the edited edit myself. taking the forum's own preferences into account, while ignoring game accuracy


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> did a quick rough edit of the edited edit myself. taking the forum's own preferences into account, while ignoring game accuracy
> 
> View attachment 224924



Ah, I see! After fiddling with the colors more, I think I came up with a solution that takes your color suggestion into account (how does this look?):

*EDIT: Came up with a even lighter one! *


----------



## LambdaDelta

well now it's starting to look like not a dull grayish-purple

am personally biased to the hyper-bright pink I managed to get though, just because I think it brightens up the background and makes it look like a more inviting clear sky

or just because I'm running off a lack of going to sleep yet and the first actually pink looking one is sticking with me more


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> well now it's starting to look like not a dull grayish-purple
> 
> am personally biased to the hyper-bright pink I managed to get though, just because I think it brightens up the background and makes it look like a more inviting clear sky
> 
> or just because I'm running off a lack of going to sleep yet and the first actually pink looking one is sticking with me more



Thank you my friend for the suggestion and feedback!  I just came up with a brighter one, but I can always see if I can recreate the exact color you pulled off!  Collectively, there are now 4 shades of pink + the one you made! xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you my friend for the suggestion and feedback!  I just came up with a brighter one, but I can always see if I can recreate the exact color you pulled off!  Collectively, there are now 4 shades of pink + the one you made! xD



just make 2 more and release them all

pink collectibles shading chart lineup


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> just make 2 more and release them all
> 
> pink collectibles shading chart lineup



Consider it done! xD I added them to the main post of these new Balloon collectible color ideas! 

*EDIT: I also created a more vibrant red & orange balloon! *


----------



## LambdaDelta

holy ****, it actually does look like a shading chart


----------



## Lancelot

VIBRANT pink but make the background VIBRAT teal so it looks like bubblegum


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> VIBRANT pink but make the background VIBRAT teal so it looks like bubblegum



Like this or do you mean darker than original sky color? lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> VIBRANT pink but make the background VIBRAT teal so it looks like bubblegum



retcon every sky background to vibrant teal

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Like this or do you mean darker than original sky color? lol



teal is your sig's water lol


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> teal is your sig's water lol



Ah, ok! Like this?


----------



## Stella-Io

MasterM64 said:


> Like this or do you mean darker than original sky color? lol





MasterM64 said:


> Since TBT has had only Green and Blue Balloon collectibles for years now, I decided to make different colors of the balloons for the fun of it (& so that Staff can implement these in a future event potentially)!  I did these based upon what colors of balloons were obtainable in the Animal Crossing games and I also added a variants of pink in as well (thank you Nougat & LambdaDelta for the suggestions!). I also tried to make them as vibrant as possible, but the colors did get dulled a bit because of the technique I had to use to recreate the same look as accurately as possible!  I am curious to hear everyone's feedback on these (I also included the Blue & Green Balloon icons for comparison and so I can arrange these in a rainbow)!



PURPLLLE

I want this to be a thing now, I want more purple collectables. Also I love the idea of more balloons, they're so nice.


----------



## LambdaDelta

whirlwhirlwhirlwhirlwhirl




















crossposting, because I can't decide which thread to put it on


----------



## cornimer

MasterM64 said:


> Since TBT has had only Green and Blue Balloon collectibles for years now, I decided to make different colors of the balloons for the fun of it (& so that Staff can implement these in a future event potentially)!  I did these based upon what colors of balloons were obtainable in the Animal Crossing games and I also added a variants of pink in as well (thank you Nougat & LambdaDelta for the suggestions!). I also tried to make them as vibrant as possible, but the colors did get dulled a bit because of the technique I had to use to recreate the same look as accurately as possible!  I am curious to hear everyone's feedback on these (I also included the Blue & Green Balloon icons for comparison and so I can arrange these in a rainbow)!



This is the most beautiful thing I have ever laid eyes on, I might cry

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I had a lineup of rainbow balloons I would be the happiest frog on the planet


----------



## MasterM64

Vampnessa said:


> This is the most beautiful thing I have ever laid eyes on, I might cry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If I had a lineup of rainbow balloons I would be the happiest frog on the planet



Thank you so very much my friend!  I think a rainbow of balloons would look absolutely amazing in a lineup! 

*I actually just made a more vibrant Yellow Balloon (the other resembled puke yellow too much xD):*


----------



## cornimer

Yes I like that yellow better!


----------



## MasterM64

Vampnessa said:


> Yes I like that yellow better!



I'm so glad to hear that, I think all the colors variations I can think of are finalized now if staff want to utilize them in the future!


----------



## Lancelot

Please


----------



## Alolan_Apples

To all those who made balloon collectibles on this thread:

Can you post a picture of all six of them (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, purple) in that order?


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> Please



That looks wicked awesome my friend!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

B3N said:


> Please



If this isn’t a real collectible, I would be so sad.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> To all those who made balloon collectibles on this thread:
> 
> Can you post a picture of all six of them (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, purple) in that order?



Here you go my friend! 





















*EDIT: Check Post #17929 for all the ones I made! *


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> Here you go my friend!



I better start collecting them. If I can free collectibles of my choice, I’ll put all six of these balloons at the bottom and six glow wands (Heart, Pumpkin, Star, Flower, Snowflake, Animated Moon) at the top.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I better start collecting them. If I can free collectibles of my choice, I’ll put all six of these balloons at the bottom and six glow wands (Heart, Pumpkin, Star, Flower, Snowflake, Animated Moon) at the top.



Sounds like a epic lineup to me!  Hopefully staff will utilize these new colors of Balloons in the near future because I honestly would love to have a rainbow of them myself (note to staff: if any changes/tweak need to be made to them, let me know and I will be glad to get them to those standards! )! lol


----------



## cornimer

MasterM64 said:


> Here you go my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Check Post #17929 for all the ones I made! *



THAT is the ultimate dream


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MasterM64 said:


> Here you go my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Check Post #17929 for all the ones I made! *



Duuude I need this lineup!!!!!


----------



## Lancelot

MasterM64 said:


> Sounds like a epic lineup to me!  Hopefully staff will utilize these new colors of Balloons in the near future because I honestly would love to have a rainbow of them myself (note to staff: if any changes/tweak need to be made to them, let me know and I will be glad to get them to those standards! )! lol



I'm sure they can make the balloons if they want to use them lol


----------



## Nougat

Still rooting for bunny balloons for Easter!


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> Please



error 404 is my favorite collectble


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> error 404 is my favorite collectble



Still shows for me


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> Still shows for me



what I'm seeing


----------



## Lancelot

Just imagine a colour changing balloon


----------



## Stella-Io

Let's get an animated rainbow collectable, sign the petition here X_________________

Or better yet, a double rainbow. I think that would be very hard to pull off, with what limited spacing there is.


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> I'm sure they can make the balloons if they want to use them lol



If they decide to release different colors of balloons, I would hope that they would utilize the ones I took the time to make and tweak it if necessary. o/ I guess I just don't see the point in them wasting their precious time (since I bet they are busy with all sorts of things to keep things running smoothly) to create something that has already been done for them. lol I could be wrong of course, but who knows.


*EDIT: Also, with the announcement that there will be more Spring Sakuras in circulation than anticipated, I am curious to see how the value of these end up at. I'm now predicting 250 or less depending on how many additional ones get added to circulation.*


----------



## Koi Karp

MasterM64 said:


> If they decide to release different colors of balloons, I would hope that they would utilize the ones I took the time to make and tweak it if necessary. o/ I guess I just don't see the point in them wasting their precious time (since I bet they are busy with all sorts of things to keep things running smoothly) to create something that has already been done for them. lol I could be wrong of course, but who knows.
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Also, with the announcement that there will be more Spring Sakuras in circulation than anticipated, I am curious to see how the value of these end up at. I'm now predicting 250 or less depending on how many additional ones get added to circulation.*



As much as I am sure they appreciate you visualising these ideas (as do the community!), I don’t think it requires much time to perform a colour change on their existing files for balloon collectibles


----------



## MasterM64

Bobo said:


> As much as I am sure they appreciate you visualising these ideas (as do the community!), I don’t think it requires much time to perform a colour change on their existing files for balloon collectibles



You are most likely right Bobo (as long as they have access to something I mention in just a moment), I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they can produce these at a fraction of the time and make them look better because I am definitely not a professional! xD They also probably have access to the original grey template balloon which makes creating variants easier since that is how they make new hybrid flower collectibles with ease (I made a template based off a black/grey/white Blue Balloon to make these). Here's the template I produced if anyone wants to fiddle around with it:


----------



## LambdaDelta

so does anyone remember when the last restocks for blue candies and purple bat potions during the last halloween event was?


----------



## Zura

How much could I sell a Pokeball for?


----------



## Koi Karp

Vaati said:


> How much could I sell a Pokeball for?



Someone sold recently for 10k I think and I saw another user is trying to sell theirs atm for around 15k


----------



## Nougat

Vaati said:


> How much could I sell a Pokeball for?



The last one sold for 9K.. But I believe you might be able to fetch more for it as this was a quicker sale and the guide price is around double of that. However, not many users have that much TBT which is probably why it last sold for a whole lot less not too long ago  

Princepoke has been looking for one I believe, and Bobo as well!


----------



## Zura

Yeah I guess the biggest problem rn is that there is not enough bells to convince me. As I've stated before, I do not care about collectibles, only cash will do.


----------



## Nougat

Vaati said:


> Yeah I guess the biggest problem rn is that there is not enough bells to convince me. As I've stated before, I do not care about collectibles, only cash will do.



Yeah, I bet you could potentially find a buyer around 10K.. For more you'll probably have to wait a little.


----------



## Moonfish

Vaati said:


> How much could I sell a Pokeball for?



I bought my pokeball for 10k+ a flower glow wand.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Moonfish said:


> I bought my pokeball for 10k+ a flower glow wand.



holy hell

how long ago?


----------



## Moonfish

LambdaDelta said:


> holy hell
> 
> how long ago?



Like last week?


----------



## Lancelot

Vaati said:


> Yeah I guess the biggest problem rn is that there is not enough bells to convince me. As I've stated before, I do not care about collectibles, only cash will do.



Alternatively trrade for cash+collectibles and sell the collectibles for more cash


----------



## LambdaDelta

I know we're talking tbt, but "cash" just has me thinking irl money


----------



## cornimer

The egg hunt should be starting in less than a week so I thought I'd mentally prepare everyone with this image.


----------



## Zura

B3N said:


> Alternatively trrade for cash+collectibles and sell the collectibles for more cash



Thats just more work and im freaking lazy. Its amazing that I was even able to work towards owning a pokeball.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> The egg hunt should be starting in less than a week so I thought I'd mentally prepare everyone with this image.



the lack of animation really takes away from it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’ve said this before, but I’m going to say it again.

Bell Tree Forums makes Zipper T Bunny even creepier than he is in Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## LambdaDelta

he isn't even creepy in new leaf lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> he isn't even creepy in new leaf lol



New Leaf: "I-I'm not wearing a costume what are you talking about"

TBT: "I will consume your soul to maintain my bloodlust"


----------



## Bcat

I think I would like Easter better if it lasted more than just a day. Like started the saturday before and goes to the sunday after. Not everybody and spend all day on the computer on Easter Sunday.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bcat said:


> I think I would like Easter better if it lasted more than just a day. Like started the saturday before and goes to the sunday after. Not everybody and spend all day on the computer on Easter Sunday.



I mean that's basically how the event operates


----------



## Bcat

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean that's basically how the event operates



last year though it was just one day and I couldn't do it.

EDIT: or at least I thought it was


----------



## cornimer

It's been the Saturday and Sunday of the Easter weekend every year I believe. I don't mind the fact that it's two days because if it were a week, well obviously everyone would find all the eggs in a whole week, but I wouldn't mind if it were the week before Easter instead of the weekend of Easter, because yeah it's hard to find time to sit on TBT on Easter Sunday itself.


----------



## Zura

That and some people have lives.


----------



## LambdaDelta

an entire week also means an entire week of making sure people don't cheat to win

can't imagine staff doing that for that long with this


----------



## Valzed

Sorry to stray off of the Easter Week topic but is there somewhere to see how many or if any of a certain collectible was sold in a year? I'm hoping to time stamp trade for a 2018 Jack but it dawned on me that maybe no Jack collectibles were bought in 2018. If none were bought it would be nice to know so I would know whether I should keep hoping for a trade or just wait and buy a 2019 Jack. Thanks!


----------



## LambdaDelta

as far as I'm aware, unless somebody documents it, no

could try asking the staff, but they tend to act rather coy about this sort of stuff


----------



## cornimer

Valzed said:


> Sorry to stray off of the Easter Week topic but is there somewhere to see how many or if any of a certain collectible was sold in a year? I'm hoping to time stamp trade for a 2018 Jack but it dawned on me that maybe no Jack collectibles were bought in 2018. If none were bought it would be nice to know so I would know whether I should keep hoping for a trade or just wait and buy a 2019 Jack. Thanks!



Some were definitely bought because I believe I timestamp traded my 2018 Jack with someone.


----------



## Valzed

LambdaDelta said:


> as far as I'm aware, unless somebody documents it, no
> 
> could try asking the staff, but they tend to act rather coy about this sort of stuff



Thank you for letting me know there's no tracking page or something like that. 

Oh, I wouldn't want to bother the staff with something that's not really important. I know how busy they are.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> Some were definitely bought because I believe I timestamp traded my 2018 Jack with someone.



Thank you for letting me know! I'll just keep on hoping and I can always buy a 2019 when October comes around. Thanks again!


----------



## Stella-Io

Wait, the Easter event is only 2 days?

I'm ded.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My plans for the Egg Hunt:

If I can get all the clues, I’ll get the golden egg. If it’s too hard, I’ll take the rarest tradable egg for sale when I get enough. I have gotten better since the last egg hunt.


----------



## LambdaDelta

my plan is suffering


----------



## Wildtown

Stella-Io said:


> Wait, the Easter event is only 2 days?
> 
> I'm ded.



Wait what???? easter isnt for another week!!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Wildtown said:


> Wait what???? easter isnt for another week!!!!



Think they meant the Easter event on TBT only lasts two days, this coming Saturday and Sunday, not that it’s in two days.


----------



## Wildtown

xRileyx said:


> Think they meant the Easter event on TBT only lasts two days, this coming Saturday and Sunday, not that it’s in two days.



ohhh, that makes sense phew...


----------



## LambdaDelta

randomish question, but do any veterans remember if the houses were ever restocked sometime between 3/15 and 9/7, 2014?


----------



## Jacob

LambdaDelta said:


> randomish question, but do any veterans remember if the houses were ever restocked sometime between 3/15 and 9/7, 2014?



I wasn't around back then but I just did a quick search. I'm pretty sure there was a restock on 6/9, 2014


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jacob said:


> I wasn't around back then but I just did a quick search. I'm pretty sure there was a restock on 6/9, 2014



alright, cool

am thinking on date trading my つ, though wasn't sure if I'd just have to just hope another one from 3/14 or 9/8 fits where I want in relation to the other letters

nice to know a definitive option exists too


----------



## Heyden

He's here


----------



## MasterM64

Heyden said:


> He's here



Who are you speaking of?


----------



## Lancelot

ZIPPER


----------



## Heyden

The TBT Marketplace feels so... naked without 6 stickied threads, for some reason.


----------



## MasterM64

Looks like Justin consolidated the TBT Market rules in a new thread like one of us suggested (can't remember who did, I just remember someone on here did recently)!


----------



## Nougat

Heyden said:


> He's here





B3N said:


> ZIPPER



Still looking really cute for the moment!


----------



## LambdaDelta

shout out to justin for merging the 3 pinned marketplace rules threads into a single thread like I suggested earlier

also, hi zipper


----------



## Zura

I'm really thinking about getting rid of all my collectibles in order to get myself a group extension. Then I could show off that I have the rarest collectible lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> I'm really thinking about getting rid of all my collectibles in order to get myself a group extension. Then I could show off that I have the rarest collectible lol



funny way of spelling "dark candy"


----------



## Nougat

Vaati said:


> I'm really thinking about getting rid of all my collectibles in order to get myself a group extension. Then I could show off that I have the rarest collectible lol



But is it tradable?


----------



## Zura

Just wondering, what would be a cool group idea? Maybe like one for anime or giveaways? It's most likely I won't make enough TBT so I'd like to start with a couple of others users.


----------



## Justin

I have a question for you all inspired by my current line-up:

Should we change the Classic Easter Egg background to the regular egg background to make it match or should it be left alone because it's called Classic?

The egg would still classic anyway since it doesn't match the shape and design of the others but the background is bothering me a lot right now


----------



## Wildtown

Justin said:


> I have a question for you all inspired by my current line-up:
> 
> Should we change the Classic Easter Egg background to the regular egg background to make it match or should it be left alone because it's called Classic?
> 
> The egg would still classic anyway since it doesn't match the shape and design of the others but the background is bothering me a lot right now



i say change it xD


----------



## Zura

I'd say leave the og alone. For nostalgia sake


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> I have a question for you all inspired by my current line-up:
> 
> Should we change the Classic Easter Egg background to the regular egg background to make it match or should it be left alone because it's called Classic?
> 
> The egg would still classic anyway since it doesn't match the shape and design of the others but the background is bothering me a lot right now



Please change it for the love of everything I never display it because the background bothers me so much ;-;


----------



## Zura

It would defeat the purpose of being "classic" though


----------



## MasterM64

I am in favor of the Classic Easter Egg background being changed to the same one as the others so it looks better in Easter Egg in lineups!


----------



## Justin

Vaati said:


> It would defeat the purpose of being "classic" though



No offence but you clearly didn't read half of my post then.


----------



## Zura

Justin said:


> No offence but you clearly didn't read half of my post then.



No I read it, I just don't agree with it. I'm no collectible connoisseur so don't take my word for it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it's using the houses background currently, right?

change it and houses to regular easter background


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> it's using the houses background currently, right?
> 
> change it and houses to regular easter background



I am honestly ok with the houses having a different background because I think having a dual-tone yellow in Easter Egg & House lineups looks cool. That's just my opinion though. lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I am honestly ok with the houses having a different background because I think having a dual-tone yellow in Easter Egg & House lineups looks cool. That's just my opinion though. lol



my thoughts are simply they're already so close you may as well just merge them together

that, or give them the fruits background.I could see that possibly working well too


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> my thoughts are simply they're already so close you may as well just merge them together
> 
> that, or give them the fruits background



Even though both options you have presented would work, I guess I am one of those people that likes to have certain collectible families that have distinct backgrounds that makes them stand apart from the others (it also introduces more color options for potential lineups as well like the dual-tone yellow idea for people who have lineups with a complete Doubustu no Mori line with Easter Egg row above or below it). o/


----------



## cornimer

Omk what is wrong with my eyes, I've been starring at the classic egg for like 5 minutes straight and I don't see a difference between that and the other backgrounds?? I had no idea it was supposed to be different until I read Justin's post. I thought the houses and the eggs were the same colour too


----------



## MasterM64

Vampnessa said:


> Omk what is wrong with my eyes, I've been starring at the classic egg for like 5 minutes straight and I don't see a difference between that and the other backgrounds?? I had no idea it was supposed to be different until I read Justin's post. I thought the houses and the eggs were the same colour too



The Classic Egg has a more yellow background that matches the Doubutsu no Mori houses!


----------



## LambdaDelta

well not a suggestion, but thinking on how the の house is yellow on slightly lighter yellow background made me decide to go try out this out of boredom


----------



## mogyay

LambdaDelta said:


> well not a suggestion, but thinking on how the の house is yellow on slightly lighter yellow background made me decide to go try out this out of boredom
> 
> View attachment 225129View attachment 225133View attachment 225130View attachment 225131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225132



i actually rly like that, wow


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> well not a suggestion, but thinking on how the の house is yellow on slightly lighter yellow background made me decide to go try out this out of boredom
> 
> View attachment 225129View attachment 225133View attachment 225130View attachment 225131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225132
> 
> (I actually think the current looks better for the most part, since the blues mainly end up looking like varying dull shades of gray here)



That's definitely an interesting idea/approach my friend!  I will say though that it would drive people with OCD crazy though! xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

if I was more serious, I'd probably want to adjust it more so they don't look slightly gray-toned, but otherwise

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> That's definitely an interesting idea/approach my friend!  I will say though that it would drive people with OCD crazy though! xD



you say that like collectibles don't already do that


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> you say that like collectibles don't already do that



That is true lol, but I have usually only see people emphasizing consistent backgrounds more than anything though.


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> well not a suggestion, but thinking on how the の house is yellow on slightly lighter yellow background made me decide to go try out this out of boredom
> 
> View attachment 225129View attachment 225133View attachment 225130View attachment 225131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225132



Personally I find the first 4 houses to have muted colour backrounds, so not entirely a fan. But with the colors if the houses already, I'm guessing it would be kinda hard to get a different color backround. But I am liking the idea, it's more fun and whimsy. I do like the last 2.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> Personally I find the first 4 houses to have muted colour backrounds, so not entirely a fan. But with the colors if the houses already, I'm guessing it would be kinda hard to get a different color backround. But I am liking the idea, it's more fun and whimsy. I do like the last 2.



yeah, the first four definitely would need to be adjusted further


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> I have a question for you all inspired by my current line-up:
> 
> Should we change the Classic Easter Egg background to the regular egg background to make it match or should it be left alone because it's called Classic?
> 
> The egg would still classic anyway since it doesn't match the shape and design of the others but the background is bothering me a lot right now



do it justin !!!!!


----------



## Lancelot

Zane said:


> do it justin !!!!!



Becky with the good hair Zane with the good lineup


----------



## King Dorado

I've hoisted this egg lineup off and on for three years, and until these comments I never even realized there was a slight difference in background on the OG ACCF egg.  I'd keep it as is, in tribute to its being the original forum egg.  (or if youre going to change it anyhow, then change the terrible background on the original pokeball too, that should be a bigger priority for change among the old collectibles tbh)


----------



## hestu

I've never been interested in the classic egg bc I hate that the background is different so I say change it


----------



## toadsworthy

the classic eggs background and outline and size should be made to match the other eggs tbh
it is why i too got rid of it

- - - Post Merge - - -

and speaking of egg line ups









<------


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> the classic eggs background and outline and size should be made to match the other eggs tbh
> it is why i too got rid of it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and speaking of egg line ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <------



You have a super awesome lineup Toadsworthy!  I bet it took forever to get all those timestamps the way you liked it...


----------



## toadsworthy

MasterM64 said:


> You have a super awesome lineup Toadsworthy!  I bet it took forever to get all those timestamps the way you liked it...



its also a matter of rarely getting rid of things too.... so i just randomly mess around with my line-ups at time to see what i can make, and if I can make something dope with just a few extra changes, then I go for it. I just end up with collectibles in all different time stamps. I never wanted to do anything major after the heckuva time trying to get candies and feathers to line up

thank goodness for like the christmas event randomly having feathers so i could incorporate that

all thanks to that clutch dark egg switch


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> its also a matter of rarely getting rid of things too.... so i just randomly mess around with my line-ups at time to see what i can make, and if I can make something dope with just a few extra changes, then I go for it. I just end up with collectibles in all different time stamps. I never wanted to do anything major after the heckuva time trying to get candies and feathers to line up
> 
> thank goodness for like the christmas event randomly having feathers so i could incorporate that
> 
> all thanks to that clutch dark egg switch



Seeing how your lineup is, I bet it definitely does take a lot of randomness to align everything the way you did and I am so glad to hear that the Dark Egg timestamp trade I did with you worked out perfectly!  Thinking the Christmas Feathers, I think it is cool that the 2018 Red Feather is the only way to get a complete basic rainbow of feathers (since you need the Hot Feather for orange)!  I would love to see if anyone can pull it off because I was close with my old lineup, but the Kaleidoclovers came along and I have been in love with them since then! xD


----------



## toadsworthy

I don't like to have multiples of one collectible next to each other... so I've never had like a row of green feathers or something. Idk I just prefer to make line ups with different collectibles that seemingly go together. But maybe I just haven't liked a collectible enough

although if tangy collectible ever happens I will be getting 12 of them


----------



## Wildtown

toadsworthy said:


> I don't like to have multiples of one collectible next to each other... so I've never had like a row of green feathers or something. Idk I just prefer to make line ups with different collectibles that seemingly go together. But maybe I just haven't liked a collectible enough
> 
> although if tangy collectible ever happens I will be getting 12 of them



just watch them make one then its unique xD (but seriously though if a stitches collectible comes im get 24 of em XD jk but ill get 12)


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> I don't like to have multiples of one collectible next to each other... so I've never had like a row of green feathers or something. Idk I just prefer to make line ups with different collectibles that seemingly go together. But maybe I just haven't liked a collectible enough
> 
> although if tangy collectible ever happens I will be getting 12 of them



I definitely am the same typically to introduce as many colors as possible, but Kaleidoclovers turned out to be an exception to me personally because of I love the collectible and also because of how they are designed with a background that gets better the more horizontal it is (& it also has the entire rainbow on it as well as an additional bonus)!  The only reason why I have 4 Spring Shamrocks in a row is that they are one of the few collectibles that really complements the Kaleidoclover (along with the regular Easter Egg). 

I don't think I would ever get 12 of the same collectible as my lineup, but I do think it is cool that some people do though because they love a collectible that much. o/ Thinking the idea of a Tangy collectible, imagine if it had the same background as fruit collectibles and you had a checker pattern of Orange and Tangy collectibles!


----------



## Biancasbotique

all the egg submissionzs ae so cute!!


----------



## Zane

B3N said:


> Becky with the good hair Zane with the good lineup



ppbshhh B3N with another good line up


----------



## Justin

The calm before the storm...


----------



## toadsworthy

Justin said:


> The calm before the storm...



is there a stormy egg?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> The calm before the storm...



there's calm?


----------



## Trundle




----------



## LambdaDelta

Trundle said:


>



please. I expect nothing I ever post to get made. even as a joke

also, laudine knocked it out of the park with this year's eggs imo. they're all absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Antonio

How much do these collectibles sell for:


Christmas Candy x1
Green Candy x1
Apple x1 
Kapp'n Christmas Doll x1
Spring Sakura x1
Tasty cake x4
White Pansy x1


----------



## Miharu

Antonio said:


> How much do these collectibles sell for:
> 
> 
> Christmas Candy x1
> Green Candy x1
> Apple x1
> Kapp'n Christmas Doll x1
> Spring Sakura x1
> Tasty cake x4
> White Pansy x1



Spring sakuras and tasty cakes are worth shop price if not less since they are still in the shop c: As for the others, I believe this guide could help with the pricing! c: 

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?465409-collectible-tier-list-&#9733;


----------



## MasterM64

Antonio said:


> How much do these collectibles sell for:
> 
> 
> Christmas Candy x1
> Green Candy x1
> Apple x1
> Kapp'n Christmas Doll x1
> Spring Sakura x1
> Tasty cake x4
> White Pansy x1



Going off of my shop prices:

250, 25, 600, 135, 350 (selling the ones I have for 175 currently because of my Master Rule policy), 10, & 15!


----------



## Dinosaurz

MasterM64 said:


> Going off of my shop prices:
> 
> 250, 25, 600, 135, 350 (selling the ones I have for 175 currently because of my Master Rule policy), 10, & 15!




Yea but your shop prices aren’t normal prices


----------



## Antonio

Vannessa said this: 



> The apple maybe 400-500
> Sakura 150
> The rest less than 100
> Green candy are worth like 10tbt nowadays
> Pansy and tasty cake I dont think anyone would pay for tbh or maybe 10tbt



I made a thread.


----------



## MasterM64

Dinosaurz said:


> Yea but your shop prices aren’t normal prices



I am unsure why you think that because my prices are really low compared to other places for the most part (the only reason why some are higher is because I had to pay my suppliers a bit more than I normally would) and I offer many avenues for discounts as well that no other seller on here offers. If you would like to provide more detailed specifics on why you feel the way you do about my shop, I am more than glad to hear any constructive feedback you may have over PM and I also will provide a 5% OFF Store Credit Coupon as an added bonus since I value negative constructive feedback more than positive since it is hard to do well if you don't hear what you are doing wrong!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean it's not like there's any standardized prices to begin with


----------



## Justin

MasterM64 said:


> I am unsure why you think that because my prices are really low compared to other places for the most part (the only reason why some are higher is because I had to pay my suppliers a bit more than I normally would) and I offer many avenues for discounts as well that no other seller on here offers. If you would like to provide more detailed specifics on why you feel the way you do about my shop, I am more than glad to hear any constructive feedback you may have over PM and I also will provide a 5% OFF Store Credit Coupon as an added bonus since I value negative constructive feedback more than positive since it is hard to do well if you don't hear what you are doing wrong!



I don't think there was any offense or negative feedback intended towards you, just the fact that the prices of your shop don't necessarily reflect the prices.


----------



## MasterM64

Justin said:


> I don't think there was any offense or negative feedback intended towards you, just the fact that the prices of your shop don't necessarily reflect the prices.



I apologize if my assumptions are wrong Justin (& thank you for providing the benefit of the doubt that I failed to take note of myself), but based off of past experience, I usually received negative feedback more than positive about my pricing (which I in turn did my best to address in various methods since I have been learning since I have started of what is acceptable prices or not) so when I saw "aren’t normal" in their post I assumed negative context based on past experience because that phrase can mean 2 different meanings (either very good or bad) and is vague in nature in the context. o/ In the future though, I will do better and instead ask what they mean specifically before jumping to conclusions on vague statements. Life is all about learning and doing better from experience afterall!


----------



## Zane

think anyone would trade a dreamy egg for a yoshi egg


----------



## Lancelot

Zane said:


> think anyone would trade a dreamy egg for a yoshi egg



Vanessa no doubt


----------



## Zane

Haha someone actually PM'd me about it just now! o: they're waiting to see if they can get one after the contest participation eggs are distributed tho


----------



## MasterM64

Since this is the collectible and event discussion thread technically speaking, I was wondering what everyone thought of my ideas for future Easter events (highlighted the points of interest in green)? The context of the post is in the Who here actually likes TBT's Easter Egg Hunt? thread and I was replying to what xRileyx posted.



MasterM64 said:


> I agree with you and mnm's view on the Egg Hunt as well in terms of timing (I prioritized family time because of it being a holiday), but you got to admit that staff did make a very smart decision on extending the hunt to late Monday. o/ I was only able to get my 13 Eggs because I did almost 2 all-nighters! xD I think if they changed anything for future Egg Hunts, I think they should start it on Good Friday and end it on Monday (like this year) so people who celebrate Easter can enjoy time with their families and it also will give everyone else more time to solve clues which would be very nice for people who find solving clues difficult (to maintain the interest of more experienced members, clues can still have scheduled releases). o/ Those are just my thoughts!  Another added bonus of having a longer event is that it also will allow staff to introduce a few more clues potentially so people have more opportunities to get the Egg collectibles they want (& it also will make the Gold Egg even more of a challenge).
> 
> Additionally, by having more Egg currency through more clues, staff could have make it possible for people to get the rare egg collectibles from past events in very limited quantities (that don't get restocked) by paying a higher premium for them than the new eggs (to retain the rarity/collectibility).  Just an idea!  Through this idea, more lineup options would be possible and it would allow people to get their dream egg collectibles!



*TLDR:*I think the Easter event is such a special event on here that I think extending the time of the event from Good Friday to Monday, having more clues, and introducing ways for people to get certain past Easter egg collectibles in limited quantities at a premium would all be very good changes for the event.

What are everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## LambdaDelta

look, I suffer enough with 2 days for the egg hunt. I don't need to double that **** up


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> look, I suffer enough with 2 days for the egg hunt. I don't need to double that **** up




Well, I wasn't thinking doubling the amount of clues or something (that would be absolute hell)! lol I think just adding a few would be all that would be needed to balance out the extra day. o/ I think the biggest focus of my idea is to just extend the overall time to make the event more enjoyable for people and to make it more friendly for people who celebrate Easter with their families. o/


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm talking about doubling up the time

my brain is already mush by the second day, 4 days would probably break me. love the event, but things like this should be in moderation



though tbh, unless you're like with family 24/7 for easter weekend (which sounds utterly absurd a choice to me, but hey), there's no reason why anyone shouldn't be able to spend time and reasonably participate in the hunt

plus while I and plenty of others will scour the forums for the answer, they are designed in such a way that are meant to just make you go directly to them. so you could even just work the clue in the back of your head while offline and coming back later to see if your thought process was right


and of course that's not even getting into the double edged sword of the inconvenience of forum search methods being blocked as well as registration shut down for would-be new members during the event, as well as doubling the amount of time staff would need to watch out for and moderate any cheating or otherwise foul play


----------



## Midoriya

If not that idea, what about just moving the event to a weekend that isn?t Easter weekend then?  Like the weekend after or before Easter weekend.  That?s what I was originally going for when I commented in that thread in the first place.

EDIT: I mean, how important is it really that it takes place during the actual holiday itself?


----------



## MasterM64

xRileyx said:


> If not that idea, what about just moving the event to a weekend that isn’t Easter weekend then?  Like the weekend after or before Easter weekend.  That’s what I was originally going for when I commented in that thread in the first place.
> 
> EDIT: I mean, how important is it really that it takes place during the actual holiday itself?



I think the alternative of the weekend before would make more sense compared to the weekend after to me if staff wanted to go about it that way instead of extending the event on Easter weekend itself!


----------



## LambdaDelta

xRileyx said:


> I mean, how important is it really that it takes place during the actual holiday itself?



personally speaking, very


----------



## Lancelot

I dont think it was extended to Minday for any reason other than no one got the Gold egg. No doubt it wouldve finished earlier than 11pm EDT on Monday if someone had

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'd rather they didnt add more clues. The whole point is a challenge, it's always been a challenge and it rewards active/frequent members.  The eggs are already pretty limited and I like it that way and really think it's more rewarding having them limited.


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> I dont think it was extended to Minday for any reason other than no one got the Gold egg. No doubt it wouldve finished earlier than 11pm EDT on Monday if someone had
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I'd rather they didnt add more clues. The whole point is a challenge, it's always been a challenge and it rewards active/frequent members.  The eggs are already pretty limited and I like it that way and really think it's more rewarding having them limited.



I definitely agree that the challenge does make it more fun and interesting for sure (I honestly really enjoyed the thrill of finding tough eggs and getting cool collectibles as a reward for doing so)!  I do think you make a good point of keeping Egg collectibles limited because that is part of the reason why people love collecting them!  I guess a thing to consider is that the decorating contest makes it possible to get older egg collectibles which is a good compromise and it also makes the contest just that more exciting and intense for those who participate causing people to produce amazing works of art!  I guess my biggest question to you my friend is do you think the time of the event should be extended and if so how would you balance the event to make up for the extra time to retain the excitement and challenge we all love in the event?


----------



## Hat'

Hey um... I just wanted to know how much TBT should I consider having in order to buy the purple bat potion?


----------



## MasterM64

Hat' said:


> Hey um... I just wanted to know how much TBT should I consider having in order to buy the purple bat potion?



350-500 (could be more) depending on the seller. Considering the price, it actually is quite low because this collectible is quite limited (I think there were only 50 of them if I am not mistaken [can anyone confirm this?])! o/


----------



## Hat'

MasterM64 said:


> 350-500 (could be more) depending on the seller. Considering the price, it actually is quite low because this collectible is quite limited (I think there were only 50 of them if I am not mistaken [can anyone confirm this?])! o/



Well okay! Thanks a lot!
I'll try to get that and find a seller then!


----------



## MasterM64

Hat' said:


> Well okay! Thanks a lot!
> I'll try to get that and find a seller then!



You're absolutely welcome, glad I can help! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Justin

The hunt has ended on Monday night for years, there was no extension. The number of clues also isn't directly related to the amount of time. We've had more clues in the past in the same amount of time. More clues mean more work for us and we're a bit short staffed at the moment, so 21 it is. Finally, while starting on Friday could be considered as a small tweak, remember that starting events often on Saturdays is deliberate in terms of the time it takes to setup and run the beginning. It's hard for any staff with full time jobs to do so on a weekday.


----------



## cornimer

Please don't make it longer or add more clues, as fun as it is I can't handle being so on edge for more than 2-3 days.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> The hunt has ended on Monday night for years, there was no extension. The number of clues also isn't directly related to the amount of time. We've had more clues in the past in the same amount of time. More clues mean more work for us and we're a bit short staffed at the moment, so 21 it is. Finally, while starting on Friday could be considered as a small tweak, remember that starting events often in Saturdays is deliberate in terms of the time it takes to setup and run the beginning. It's hard for staff with full time jobs to do so on a weekday



Smh Justin u could always hire me as staff


----------



## MasterM64

Justin said:


> The hunt has ended on Monday night for years, there was no extension. The number of clues also isn't directly related to the amount of time. We've had more clues in the past in the same amount of time. More clues mean more work for us and we're a bit short staffed at the moment, so 21 it is. Finally, while starting on Friday could be considered as a small tweak, remember that starting events often on Saturdays is deliberate in terms of the time it takes to setup and run the beginning. It's hard for any staff with full time jobs to do so on a weekday.



Thank you for the clarification as to why things are the way they are!  I definitely can understand the fact that some staff have full-time jobs and are unable to be on to run events during weekdays in an optimal/efficient fashion. What sort of staff is TBT in need of (just curious because I am interested in the technical aspects of running a website and love this community dearly)?  Knowing that AC Switch is around the corner and the huge crowd it will bring, it wouldn't hurt to fill in vacancies to keep things running like a well-oiled machine. o/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Justin said:


> The hunt has ended on Monday night for years, there was no extension. The number of clues also isn't directly related to the amount of time. We've had more clues in the past in the same amount of time. More clues mean more work for us and we're a bit short staffed at the moment, so 21 it is. Finally, while starting on Friday could be considered as a small tweak, remember that starting events often on Saturdays is deliberate in terms of the time it takes to setup and run the beginning. It's hard for any staff with full time jobs to do so on a weekday.



I think the time frame that you run the event in, as well as the number of clues, is perfect. I agree with Vanessa in that if the event were any longer my brain would literally turn into a fried egg lol

Also on the topic of being short-staffed, have you guys ever considered taking in any new people for staff?


----------



## Miharu

I personally really like the event and how it's currently set up. I think having the event run for 3 days is perfect and having it on Easter is not that bad. :3 Even if some people are spending time with family on the weekends, you'll still have Monday or Monday night to participate in the event. They also took into consideration the difficulty of the clues! There were a bunch of easy ones and whether or not you were able to solve it, if you were to look through the threads, majority of the eggs were on the first page. I personally found about 9 eggs just opening up all the threads in order of each section haha, the others I were able to solve after many tries/huge headache. XD


----------



## piske

Hey, what are voodoo dolls selling for these days? I kinda want one again... xD also, does anyone keep-up Sholee’s old thread?


----------



## Miharu

Freyen said:


> Hey, what are voodoo dolls selling for these days? I kinda want one again... xD also, does anyone keep-up Sholee’s old thread?



I'll gift you a voodoo doll for free <3 Do you want a message? c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

fun fact: as of this posting, the pikmin egg is the rarest new 2019 egg

current sold counts as follows

red pikmin: 29
happy ditto: 71
pastel disco: 50
dreamy+nightmare: 55 each

not sure who thought pikmin would be able to hold a candle to pokemon, but lmao these numbers


----------



## Nougat

Which collectible would be most popular for a giveaway: the Red Pikmin, or the Happy Ditto? 
I unexpectedly have 4 extra Eggs coming my way, so I’d like to share the love


----------



## Miharu

Nougat said:


> Which collectible would be most popular for a giveaway: the Red Pikmin, or the Happy Ditto?
> I unexpectedly have 4 extra Eggs coming my way, so I’d like to share the love



That's actually very tough! Both of them are adorable, but I'm assuming ditto is the most popular seeing as how many bought the ditto over pikmin :3


----------



## glow

wait

- - - Post Merge - - -

why am i pink


----------



## Miharu

glow said:


> wait
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> why am i pink



You were nominated!!! For the egg contest!! Congrats! <3


----------



## Dinosaurz

glow said:


> wait
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> why am i pink



Congrats! You’re gay!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I noticed an interesting pattern in the Easter events on this site:

- The one in 2013 had only Classic Eggs and winning tickets. It’s also worth noting that the Egg Hunt event series started back when City Folk was the top Animal Crossing game, even though New Leaf was already out in Japan and Korea.
- In 2014 and 2015, the same eggs (Regular, Classic, Togepi, and Yoshi) were stocked with the exception of the Waluigi Egg in 2015.
- In the last four years, each egg is akin to a similar egg in a consecutive year (2016 & 2017, and 2018 & 2019).

From the last four years, here’s what each egg is like:

2016 - 2017
Regular Egg - Pop-tart Egg
Sakura Egg - Chao Egg
Pikachu Egg - Kirby Egg
Candy Egg - Zen Egg
Dark Egg - Galaxy Egg

2018 - 2019
Leaf Ticket Egg - Pikmin Egg
Eevee Egg - Ditto Egg
Frost Egg - Pastel Disco Ball Egg
Aurora Egg - Nightmare Egg
Disco Egg - Dreamy Egg


----------



## cornimer

Does anyone know what the earliest date on hammer collectibles is
I want to know if ones dated before April 2014 exist for lineup purposes (if I could get one to go beside my party popper it would make my life so much easier...nothing goes beside my party popper )


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vampnessa said:


> Does anyone know what the earliest date on hammer collectibles is
> I want to know if ones dated before April 2014 exist for lineup purposes (if I could get one to go beside my party popper it would make my life so much easier...nothing goes beside my party popper )



They first made an appearance on June 20th, 2015. That was also when apples first came out, as well as Bell corrections and collectible corrections.


----------



## cornimer

Alolan_Apples said:


> They first made an appearance on June 20th, 2015. That was also when apples first came out, as well as Bell corrections and collectible corrections.



Darn I guess my party popper will be alone forever. Thanks though that's super helpful!


----------



## Biyaya

Hi! Curious: does anyone knows how much Togepi eggs and Yoshi eggs are going for nowadays?


----------



## Biancasbotique

Soti said:


> Hi! Curious: does anyone knows how much Togepi eggs and Yoshi eggs are going for nowadays?



1.5 K to 3 K TBT as per mog's collectible tier guide


----------



## LambdaDelta

Soti said:


> Hi! Curious: does anyone knows how much Togepi eggs and Yoshi eggs are going for nowadays?



I paid 2.2k tbt last month for a togepi egg, fwiw

not seeing anything for yoshi, which I guess means my first was just purchased back during the event (timestamp traded to help another user out)


----------



## Biyaya

Thanks, guys! I definitely was not plugging in the right word combination for the search feature; I couldn't find a proper tier guide. I appreciate the help!


----------



## piske

How did I not know about the Aurora Egg?! It’s gorgeous. ;A; When did it come out, last year?


----------



## hestu

Freyen said:


> How did I not know about the Aurora Egg?! It’s gorgeous. ;A; When did it come out, last year?



Yep! Last year


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If a sea bass collectible has been released, I bet you’ll have a hard time selling it for 200 TBT or more.

If a coelacanth collectible has been released, the market value may be 15,000 TBT.


----------



## piske

Wow, it's crazy how much the price has come down on fruits - esp. peaches!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> If a sea bass collectible has been released, I bet you’ll have a hard time selling it for 200 TBT or more.
> 
> If a coelacanth collectible has been released, the market value may be 15,000 TBT.



A seabass collectible! xD justin pls


----------



## Paperboy012305

If y'all want fish collectibles, then it'll have to be done in a special way. Like a Fishing Tourney perhaps?

How it could be done I don't know, but if the staff consider it, it can be done.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Freyen said:


> Wow, it's crazy how much the price has come down on fruits - esp. peaches!



The good news is that collectibles these days are much easier to get. Granted, it’s still hard to get the glow wands, Pok?balls, Galaxy Egg, Disco Ball Egg, Red Pinwheel, and Party Popper, but everything else is cheaper and easier.



> A seabass collectible! xD justin pls



Be careful what you wish for. The worst Animal Crossing character is definitely the sea basses. They are even more annoying than Resetti, Phyllis, and your least favorite villagers.


----------



## piske

Alolan_Apples said:


> The good news is that collectibles these days are much easier to get. Granted, it’s still hard to get the glow wands, Pok?balls, Galaxy Egg, Disco Ball Egg, Red Pinwheel, and Party Popper, but everything else is cheaper and easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. The worst Animal Crossing character is definitely the sea basses. They are even more annoying than Resetti, Phyllis, and your least favorite villagers.



Heh heh, i was mostly being sarcastic. I think a sea bass collectible would genuinely be cursed, lol. xD


----------



## Stella-Io

I want the staff to flood everyone's lineup with sea bass collectables. And make them un-discardable X)

Or make them really cheap and giftable only so we can troll our fellow tbt users with a FULL lineup of sea bass. Like the Xmas lights or Valentines Rose.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> I want the staff to flood everyone's lineup with sea bass collectables. And make them un-discardable X)
> 
> Or make them really cheap and giftable only so we can troll our fellow tbt users with a FULL lineup of sea bass. Like the Xmas lights or Valentines Rose.



Whatever you said has already been predicted a long time ago.



Kaiaa said:


> If there was a sea bass collectible, the staff would constantly dish out sea bass to everyone daily and make everyone annoyed lol


----------



## Midoriya

Stella-Io said:


> I want the staff to flood everyone's lineup with sea bass collectables. And make them un-discardable X)
> 
> Or make them really cheap and giftable only so we can troll our fellow tbt users with a FULL lineup of sea bass. Like the Xmas lights or Valentines Rose.



Kind of like the sardines in Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs, right?  That would be... interesting...


----------



## Zane

Still not over how awesome the new eggs are lol ★_★ Laudine's collectibles are so vibrant and just pop with color, idk how she does it with a 28px canvas!


----------



## Stella-Io

Alolan_Apples said:


> Whatever you said has already been predicted a long time ago.



I wasn't on here that long ago, but I like the idea.


----------



## cornimer

I wish timestamps didn't exist because ugh I want this lineup so bad and all I would need is one more blue balloon
(In an even more perfect world the hammer would be a rainbow feather but idk how that's ever gonna happen)
Omk but having six green balloons and six yoshi eggs is actually realistic time-stamp wise, other than the part where I find four more green balloons


----------



## Lancelot

Premium TBT lineup moving plz


----------



## cornimer

B3N said:


> Premium TBT lineup moving plz



Like the staff is missing out by not doing it I would honestly pay like $20


----------



## Lancelot

TAKE OUR MONEY JUSTIN, I KNOW YOU READ THIS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Make your wallet dummy thicc!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shame that we can't move our collectibles in a certain spot in our sidebar at will. I bet if this happens, though, there'll be less buying/selling here.


----------



## toadsworthy

While yes, free movement of collectibles would be.... convenient, it feels a lot more successful when you actually get a solid line up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> I wish timestamps didn't exist because ugh I want this lineup so bad and all I would need is one more blue balloon
> (In an even more perfect world the hammer would be a rainbow feather but idk how that's ever gonna happen)
> Omk but having six green balloons and six yoshi eggs is actually realistic time-stamp wise, other than the part where I find four more green balloons



Low key obsessed with your line up... never thought of a pyramid shape for similar collectibles and I really like it


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I feel enough success just being able to get the damn things to begin with

I can't even understand wanting to get high off of trading for desired timestamp placements. just seems absolutely insane to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> I wish timestamps didn't exist because ugh I want this lineup so bad and all I would need is one more blue balloon
> (In an even more perfect world the hammer would be a rainbow feather but idk how that's ever gonna happen)
> Omk but having six green balloons and six yoshi eggs is actually realistic time-stamp wise, other than the part where I find four more green balloons



I know it wouldn't be the same, but what about a red feather or pinwheel as an alternative to the party popper? (thinking in terms of color matching with the hammer on the opposite end)


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> Like the staff is missing out by not doing it I would honestly pay like $20



Honestly, same! 

Please staff! Or let us change the time stamp for a certain amount of TBT..


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nougat said:


> Honestly, same!
> 
> Please staff! Or let us change the time stamp for a certain amount of TBT..



future bell tree direct
new item added: collectible date change
price: 420000 tbt


----------



## cornimer

toadsworthy said:


> While yes, free movement of collectibles would be.... convenient, it feels a lot more successful when you actually get a solid line up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Low key obsessed with your line up... never thought of a pyramid shape for similar collectibles and I really like it


Thank you!! It happened completely coincidentally based on the fact that 4 of my Yoshi Eggs are 2014 and 2 are 2015 and the balloons are in between!



LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, I feel enough success just being able to get the damn things to begin with
> 
> I can't even understand wanting to get high off of trading for desired timestamp placements. just seems absolutely insane to me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I know it wouldn't be the same, but what about a red feather or pinwheel as an alternative to the party popper? (thinking in terms of color matching with the hammer on the opposite end)


This is true...I wish I could acquire a pinwheel  why they gotta be like 20k



Nougat said:


> Honestly, same!
> 
> Please staff! Or let us change the time stamp for a certain amount of TBT..


Is it bad I would rather pay IRL cash then large amounts of TBT to change it (but anything is better than nothing!!!)


----------



## toadsworthy

I mean if you look at pokecord they do something kinda similar where you pay to get things. But also do you know the rift that would be created between those paying and those not... I would hate to see every other post be someone whining about not wanting to pay


----------



## cornimer

toadsworthy said:


> I mean if you look at pokecord they do something kinda similar where you pay to get things. But also do you know the rift that would be created between those paying and those not... I would hate to see every other post be someone whining about not wanting to pay



That's fair. I'd just be sad if they introduced a reorganization feature for 20k tbt which I could never afford without selling all my collectibles.


----------



## Biancasbotique

i'd pay to have the name glow change thingie


----------



## Justin

I have a small surprise collectible change coming up on Wednesday that I think some of you will really appreciate, stay tuned!

(not related to the current timestamp discussion!!)


----------



## LambdaDelta

does it cost tbt? because I'm kinda broke atm


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> does it cost tbt? because I'm kinda broke atm



Nope


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> I have a small surprise collectible change coming up on Wednesday that I think some of you will really appreciate, stay tuned!
> 
> (not related to the current timestamp discussion!!)



the classic easter egg is now... slimmer?


----------



## MapleSilver

Now I'm slightly interested as to what this change is... Probably isn't that consequential but I guess we'll see on Wednesday.


----------



## LambdaDelta

you can now sell winter mittens for 1 tbt


----------



## Nougat

Curious to see! Maybe the change to the golden egg?

Also happy to read the timestamp discussion has been noticed! Who knows, maybe one day.. 
Would it even technically be possible? Maybe the feature doesn't even exist, so then we can just forget about it at once


----------



## cornimer

From a TBT direct in May 2016. Just leaving this here.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> From a TBT direct in May 2016. Just leaving this here.



oh, finally we get infinite collectible iineups, with all past the second row being hidden and viewable via a toggle button


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> I have a small surprise collectible change coming up on Wednesday that I think some of you will really appreciate, stay tuned!
> 
> (not related to the current timestamp discussion!!)



The Classic Easter Egg's background is changing, calling it now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

dates are now viewable from the inventory page as well as what your current lineup looks like


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> you can now sell winter mittens for 1 tbt



***** I wish


----------



## Paperboy012305

I hope the chocolate cake gets a remake, because the design is so out of date.

(Yes, I triple rhymed)


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hope the chocolate cake gets a remake, because the design is so out of date.
> 
> (Yes, I triple rhymed)



New cake 3.0: tasty cake remake -- with extra chocolate and fruit


----------



## LambdaDelta

tasty chocolate cake

like the tasty cake to the old cake, it's a slice of chocolate cake instead of the whole thing


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> tasty chocolate cake
> 
> like the tasty cake to the old cake, it's a slice of chocolate cake instead of the whole thing


Anything to get rid of the current chocolate cake's design.


----------



## Bcat

tasty cupcake. Like a tasty cake but even smaller


----------



## Stella-Io

I am really digging these sweets collectables.


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> From a TBT direct in May 2016. Just leaving this here.



OMG yes! It's possible!


----------



## ali.di.magix

Paperboy012305 said:


> Anything to get rid of the current chocolate cake's design.



I actually quite like the chocolate cake's design?? I like it better than the cake and tasty cake actually...


----------



## digimon

ali.di.magix said:


> I actually quite like the chocolate cake's design?? I like it better than the cake and tasty cake actually...



i was thinking this too o: the chocolate cake design is really cute (tart collectibles would be a nice addition! especially with all the different flavours c:  )


----------



## Biancasbotique

Justin said:


> I have a small surprise collectible change coming up on Wednesday that I think some of you will really appreciate, stay tuned!
> 
> (not related to the current timestamp discussion!!)



i am editing my comment because I got the hibbie jibbies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> dates are now viewable from the inventory page as well as what your current lineup looks like



omg yes please!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Biancasbotique said:


> omg!! all collectible will turn into sweet feathers???



cursed comment


----------



## piske

What is the Bat Potion from? I'm seeing it pop-up a lot rn.


----------



## Jacob

overose said:


> What is the Bat Potion from? I'm seeing it pop-up a lot rn.



It's from last Halloween, I think I remember them just selling it like they did with the sakuras but they stayed unique until after taken out of the shop


----------



## piske

Jacob said:


> It's from last Halloween, I think I remember them just selling it like they did with the sakuras but they stayed unique until after taken out of the shop



Ah, I see! Thanks, Jacob!


----------



## Biancasbotique

edited


----------



## Dinosaurz

Biancasbotique said:


> oh no please don't say that..i am very superstitious and it really gave me the hibbie jibbies i am so sorry but true..i know you're probably joking but i am literally scared



If you are concerned over all the collectibles turning into sweet feathers I am 99.999% sure it won’t happen.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I have a small surprise collectible change coming up on Wednesday that I think some of you will really appreciate, stay tuned!
> 
> (not related to the current timestamp discussion!!)



quoting, because the shop is down atm, and it may or may not be relevant to this

(they could also simply be removing the spring sakura and doing the usual monthly inventory switches)


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> quoting, because the shop is down atm, and it may or may not be relevant to this
> 
> (they could also simply be removing the spring sakura and doing the usual monthly inventory switches)



Changes are up!


----------



## Heyden

Pansies.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yup, pansies...


----------



## rianne

I wonder how many birthstones were discarded this past month and in general but this is especially good news for those with lovely birthstone lineups (and also ones in the works).


----------



## piske

This is the busiest I've seen the Market in a long time! It's great!


----------



## seliph

rianne said:


> I wonder how many birthstones were discarded this past month and in general but this is especially good news for those with lovely birthstone lineups (and also ones in the works).



i discarded a ruby some months ago may it rest in peace : (


----------



## toadsworthy

All I ever wanted was an emerald for myself so.... I never really cared for birthstones


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> i discarded a ruby some months ago may it rest in peace : (



I ****ing swear, if it was a 2018 one


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> I ****ing swear, if it was a 2018 one



nah it was an old one, 2014 i think


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> nah it was an old one, 2014 i think



alright, cool

still need to find me a 2018 ruby, 2017 peridot, and 2013 turqoise


and somehow get enough tbt for a pearl this year, when it rolls around


----------



## Justin

rianne said:


> I wonder how many birthstones were discarded this past month and in general but this is especially good news for those with lovely birthstone lineups (and also ones in the works).



I didn't know people would actually do that until this post... WHY PEOPLE, THEY COST A LOT OF BELLS???


----------



## cornimer

Yeah I discarded a topaz that I bought at one point because a friend wanted to gift me a new one for my birthday


----------



## Wildtown

Justin said:


> I didn't know people would actually do that until this post... WHY PEOPLE, THEY COST A LOT OF BELLS???



ikr! who would do something so terrible


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I didn't know people would actually do that until this post... WHY PEOPLE, THEY COST A LOT OF BELLS???



your own fault for making them unique and giftable only once

also, let's face it: 299 tbt is peasant money for the filthy rich here


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> I didn't know people would actually do that until this post... WHY PEOPLE, THEY COST A LOT OF BELLS???



mine was a gift so i felt bad but i needed a new date... if only u stopped oppressing us sooner


----------



## Paperboy012305

I consider every single collectible I own as a keeper, and I mostly own one of each.

Other than that I like the birthstone change. If I ever consider buying another birthstone, I’d probably sell the one I just bought. The older one is too nostalgic to let go.


----------



## LambdaDelta

but speaking seriously about this change, I actually did have one multiple stones idea that perhaps in the future I'll work on getting together, so this is neat for that


though for right now, calendar order stones take priority


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just when I finally completed my 2014 birthstone set after struggling for so long, they release this update lol.  Ah well, this is good for people who want multiple birthstone for their lineups.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haha I was guessing the change would be birthstone since it was 1st of may


----------



## Stella-Io

Do you think if I placed an auction on my ditto egg, that it would be successful? I want to buy collectables, and the best way seems to be selling. I don't really want to sell my others. The ditto egg is nice and all, purple is always nice, but I'm not a Pok?mon fan and I have zero idea how to use it in a lineup. Hm.


----------



## rianne

Stella-Io said:


> Do you think if I placed an auction on my ditto egg, that it would be successful? I want to buy collectables, and the best way seems to be selling. I don't really want to sell my others. The ditto egg is nice and all, purple is always nice, but I'm not a Pok?mon fan and I have zero idea how to use it in a lineup. Hm.



I think a successful auction depends on many factors---most of all, how much TBT is the ideal goal for you as the seller/auctioneer and how long will the auction run? If you hold off until it's summer, you might get more interest since some people (in school) will have more free time. c:


----------



## Stella-Io

Yeah, I think I'll wait a while longer, so that 1 maybe it's rarity factor (and tbt value) will go up, and I'm thinking one week long? That might be too long??? But I know that not everyone can be on all the time, so I want to give people an equal opportunity to have a chance atleast.

My end goal is to get a decent to nice amount of tbt to buy more collectables. Tis a vicious cycle.


----------



## rianne

Stella-Io said:


> Yeah, I think I'll wait a while longer, so that 1 maybe it's rarity factor (and tbt value) will go up, and I'm thinking one week long? That might be too long??? But I know that not everyone can be on all the time, so I want to give people an equal opportunity to have a chance atleast.
> 
> My end goal is to get a decent to nice amount of tbt to buy more collectables. Tis a vicious cycle.



I've seen auctions last for a month so it really is up to you. :3 

Just remember that based on the *rules* in regard to auctions, your auction must end on the date you set---no changing the "end date" once it starts. You get to bump the thread once every 4 (or more) hrs. so at least that will keep it on page 1 of the Marketplace.

Overall, I definitely think you will get the minimum market value return so you can continue your collectible hunt.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Stella-Io said:


> Do you think if I placed an auction on my ditto egg, that it would be successful? I want to buy collectables, and the best way seems to be selling. I don't really want to sell my others. The ditto egg is nice and all, purple is always nice, but I'm not a Pok?mon fan and I have zero idea how to use it in a lineup. Hm.



from what I've seen, you can basically get the expected average value from an auction compared to selling. Both an auction and straight up selling it require interest and demand for that particular collectible for it to sell fast. But I've only seen one auction where the selling bid was very high compared to the average price. So basically what I'm saying is if you want tbt, you're pretty much better off selling it as you're not going to make much more from an auction unless it's a very rare, in-demand collectible.


----------



## Stella-Io

ali.di.magix said:


> from what I've seen, you can basically get the expected average value from an auction compared to selling. Both an auction and straight up selling it require interest and demand for that particular collectible for it to sell fast. But I've only seen one auction where the selling bid was very high compared to the average price. So basically what I'm saying is if you want tbt, you're pretty much better off selling it as you're not going to make much more from an auction unless it's a very rare, in-demand collectible.



Hm yeah, I don't think the demand is that great for it to start an auction. I've seen a few threads for them, and even during the egg hunt time.

Thanks for the responses! I think I'll continue to scavenge the marketplace for more buyers.


----------



## toadsworthy

Auctions can be prone to getting less than expected tbt... it can be annoying to sell something for a long time, but if you want a acertain price I wouldn’t go with an auction. Rarity and value tend to be best directly after the event too, so idk if waiting a week will actually get you more.


----------



## Miharu

All these new collectibles are just so amazing ; v ; <3 I'm really looking forward to another event in the future! :> This Easter Egg event made me found another collectible I really love ahahaha! So far top 2 is popsicles and pikmins for me :> Though I'll probably end up selling 5 of my popsicles so I can afford some other collectibles I have eyes on * -*


----------



## LambdaDelta

so do we know which eggs the contest winners all ended up picking out?


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> so do we know which eggs the contest winners all ended up picking out?



i picked og disco, i think ben did too but i might be wrong


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> i picked og disco, i think ben did too but i might be wrong



good pick. would buy if I had the funds tbh

so I guess that just leaves skarmoury's choice


----------



## toadsworthy

the mods were lying and winners never get the egg they wanted rip


----------



## Lancelot

Yessir, I picked disco egg too! Trading it to toad hopefully


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think it’s time for the tree to be green again rather than pink.


----------



## LambdaDelta

nah, let's keep this until diarrhea brown tree


----------



## Alolan_Apples

After selling my flower wand, I have one of each seasonal collectible along my apple collection:

- One basic shop collectible
- One TBT Fair collectible
- One Halloween collectible
- One Christmas collectible
- One Easter collectible
- One Bell Tree Weeks collectible


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> After selling my flower wand, I have one of each seasonal collectible along my apple collection:
> 
> - One basic shop collectible
> - One TBT Fair collectible
> - One Halloween collectible
> - One Christmas collectible
> - One Easter collectible
> - One Bell Tree Weeks collectible



Your line up look awesome and fitting for you my friend!  Congrats again on 20k as well!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> After selling my flower wand, I have one of each seasonal collectible along my apple collection:
> 
> - One basic shop collectible
> - One TBT Fair collectible
> - One Halloween collectible
> - One Christmas collectible
> - One Easter collectible
> - One Bell Tree Weeks collectible



time for the staff to introduce some other seasonal event thing, just to throw this off


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> time for the staff to introduce some other seasonal event thing, just to throw this off



Festivale? I think it would be a great event that people can participate in to get some of the older feathers (while TBT Fair gets the new feathers) and some neat exclusive fair style collectibles (maybe Fan collectibles from the original AC)?  They could also make it the only time of the year to get the Pave collectible as well. o/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> Your line up look awesome and fitting for you my friend!  Congrats again on 20k as well!



Not only that, but my flower wand auction was my best auction I held on this site. And it was my only successful auction I held with a maximum bid rule in effect.

In case if you want to know the purpose of maximum bids, they are implemented to prevent bidding wars, to make it more fair for other bidders. They can still bid at the maximum bid, but no more than the maximum bid.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> Not only that, but my flower wand auction was my best auction I held on this site. And it was my only successful auction I held with a maximum bid rule in effect.
> 
> In case if you want to know the purpose of maximum bids, they are implemented to prevent bidding wars, to make it more fair for other bidders. They can still bid at the maximum bid, but no more than the maximum bid.



I am honestly very impressed with how it turned out! You got over 5k for a Flower Wand, that is extremely impressive!


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm, anyone have an estimate on the amount of galaxy eggs that are floating around? just kinda curious since they seem pretty uncommon :3


----------



## Lancelot

MasterM64 said:


> Festivale? I think it would be a great event that people can participate in to get some of the older feathers (while TBT Fair gets the new feathers) and some neat exclusive fair style collectibles (maybe Fan collectibles from the original AC)?  They could also make it the only time of the year to get the Pave collectible as well. o/



Bit close to Easter, the other  bigger events are pretty spread out. Especially with all the work the staff puts into them


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> Bit close to Easter, the other  bigger events are pretty spread out. Especially with all the work the staff puts into them



You do make a good point there because I would hate to see the Easter event have less work put into it because of another event. If they are able to do both though (through increased staffing or something), that would be cool!


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I always figured if a festivale-like event was to happen, it'd be smaller scale


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, I always figured if a festivale-like event was to happen, it'd be smaller scale



Same, I imagined it like a mini TBT Fair (smaller than what the most recent Christmas event was) with a very limited amount of events to earn rewards.


----------



## cornimer

If there was a festivale event could there be a way to get a rainbow feather without winning an art contest 

(I'm assuming the answer is no but ugh let me dream that's my dream collectible)


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> If there was a festivale event could there be a way to get a rainbow feather without winning an art contest
> 
> (I'm assuming the answer is no but ugh let me dream that's my dream collectible)



rainbow feather and contests are synonymous with this site though


though I'm really hoping for something else to happen soonish, since I really need something to get me more tbt.

flower week was fine, but nowhere near the amount I need
kaleidoclover lotto was a colossal failure
bell boom lotto/free bells/turnips I essentially broke even on
and easter was doomed before it even began in terms of purely getting more tbt

tbh, if my internet wasn't so bad, I probably would boot up my new leaf game for this. but because of wonky internet, it just ends up beng more stressful than it feels worth it for item values


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> rainbow feather and contests are synonymous with this site though


This is true but it's a sad life for untalented people who have an obsession with rainbow things 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, if my internet wasn't so bad, I probably would boot up my new leaf game for this. but because of wonky internet, it just ends up beng more stressful than it feels worth it for item values



Also you have to sell a lot of stuff to profit, one ACNL item is usually like 2 tbt nowadays (cries because I bought a rainbow screen for like 200 tbt in 2015)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I actually like these Bell Tree Weeks. My favorite one was that fake Bell Boom Week event where you can steal others’s Bells (actually Bels), only to realize that the staff wasn’t hosting a Bell Tree Week at all. This was the best prank they pulled on us since the Christmas filter incident (when they implemented a filter that changes “Halloween” to “Christmas”). Of course, they hosted a Bell Tree Week during the week of my birthday, and a Bell Tree Week during the week I was visiting Disneyland.


----------



## cornimer

Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually like these Bell Tree Weeks. My favorite one was that fake Bell Boom Week event where you can steal others’s Bells (actually Bels), only to realize that the staff wasn’t hosting a Bell Tree Week at all. This was the best prank they pulled on us since the Christmas filter incident (when they implemented a filter that changes “Halloween” to “Christmas”). Of course, they hosted a Bell Tree Week during the week of my birthday, and a Bell Tree Week during the week I was visiting Disneyland.



The Christmas filter was the best event


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vampnessa said:


> The Christmas filter was the best event



I wonder what Jack, the czar of Christmas thinks of that incident. I’m guessing that they didn’t want us getting hyped for Christmas soon, so they modified it to replace Christmas with the word “Christmas”.

“HA HA HA! HAPPY Christmas EVERYONE!”


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually like these Bell Tree Weeks. My favorite one was that fake Bell Boom Week event where you can steal others’s Bells (actually Bels), only to realize that the staff wasn’t hosting a Bell Tree Week at all. This was the best prank they pulled on us since the Christmas filter incident (when they implemented a filter that changes “Halloween” to “Christmas”). Of course, they hosted a Bell Tree Week during the week of my birthday, and a Bell Tree Week during the week I was visiting Disneyland.



oh, i do enjoy the bell tree weeks. I just need something bigger than them (or a pokemon week with a pokeball collectible I'd be more willing to sell, if I don't decide to just casually collect those as well)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> Also you have to sell a lot of stuff to profit, one ACNL item is usually like 2 tbt nowadays (cries because I bought a rainbow screen for like 200 tbt in 2015)



yeah

though really my only options would be that or collectible selling, ignoring anything like getting lucky with a giveaway (which I mean I was last year, which it what prompted me to be more active on the marketplace).

I suppose I could also sell some of my mythical/eventmons, but I'm still unsure about that. breeding is also an option, but I have close to zero patience for that, unless I just decided to breed and sell off extra shinies after getting the shiny stone. though gen6, so not even sure how well that would even work out in terms of demand

biggest issue I have though if I actually *don't* like getting collectibles just to sell, partially due to past failures on that part and just because it feels rather scummy to me. would generally prefer to just grab one and be done, leaving the rest for anyone else with an interest in them


----------



## Togekid

hi! how much TBT is a togepi egg worth? i wanna buy one off someone but i don't know the numeric value


----------



## Wildtown

Togekid said:


> hi! how much TBT is a togepi egg worth? i wanna buy one off someone but i don't know the numeric value



between 2-4k


----------



## cornimer

Togekid said:


> hi! how much TBT is a togepi egg worth? i wanna buy one off someone but i don't know the numeric value



I would estimate around 2k!


----------



## Wildtown

thats if you can find someone selling one


----------



## Togekid

Wildtown said:


> between 2-4k





Vampnessa said:


> I would estimate around 2k!





Wildtown said:


> thats if you can find someone selling one



oh lol, the dream is _dead_ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks for the info tho pals


----------



## Zane

this grey pokeball background will be the death of me


----------



## Wildtown

Zane said:


> this grey pokeball background will be the death of me



thats what i was thinking xD id be willing to take it lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> this grey pokeball background will be the death of me



still awaiting the day the staff decide to revamp everything about it to fit in with the moon/love ball


----------



## seliph

Zane said:


> this grey pokeball background will be the death of me



i feel like i remember justin saying they were gonna revamp it but didn't because some users have terrible taste would be upset if a classic collectible was changed or something

seriously though guys change the pokeball it looks so depressing


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> i feel like i remember justin saying they were gonna revamp it but didn't because some users have terrible taste would be upset if a classic collectible was changed or something



can we put this to a vote to show them how wrong they are?

it looks ugly af as compared to just about every other collectible currently out, and not even in an endearing way


----------



## hestu

Pls make pokeball prettier


----------



## Chicha

completely agreed on the poke ball; it looks so dull and lifeless tbh


----------



## LambdaDelta

perhaps the real reason the staff won't change is if they made it look nicer it'd spike up even more in value

they're just trying to save us from murdering one another for it


----------



## LambdaDelta

wish me luck in reobtaining the heart+flower wands sometime in the future

also, I guess I now have a goal after eggs


----------



## toadsworthy

how does everyone have expendable collectibles to make thousands of TBT right now....


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> how does everyone have expendable collectibles to make thousands of TBT right now....



step 1. have smokin' sick style


----------



## Wildtown

toadsworthy said:


> how does everyone have expendable collectibles to make thousands of TBT right now....



umm, Investing xD


----------



## MasterM64

toadsworthy said:


> how does everyone have expendable collectibles to make thousands of TBT right now....



My hypothesis is that the TBT Market is more active now especially because of the recent Easter event and it is surprising how much TBT is not documented sitting in people's ABDs (additionally, I think people logged in for the Easter event probably introduced new TBT into the economy).  I also think people's interests shift, so collectibles bought and put up for sale varies. Just my thoughts!


----------



## cornimer

toadsworthy said:


> how does everyone have expendable collectibles to make thousands of TBT right now....



You make tough sacrifices in the name of balloons


----------



## seliph

Vampnessa said:


> You make tough sacrifices in the name of balloons



omg ur lineup is so YOU now i love it

now if only they had a frog collectible.....


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> how does everyone have expendable collectibles to make thousands of TBT right now....



lol, me having expendable collectibles at this point

I just decide on what to prioritize for the time being as well as what I might value less until the staff give us another fair please give us another fair the non-fair drought of valuable collectibles is killing me


----------



## Miharu

Vampnessa said:


> You make tough sacrifices in the name of balloons



OMG I love your line up!!! 3 balloons + 3 yoshis <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> how does everyone have expendable collectibles to make thousands of TBT right now....



Basically what MasterM64 said.

I enjoy being one of the richer members on this forum. I get to see five digits in my TBT sidebar, my name on the scoreboard, and to have fewer posts than Bells. But like always, I had to make a sacrifice. Would I rather have the big Bells, or a vibrant sidebar like when I used to have my ?assorted collectibles?? Honestly, even if I chose more TBT, I still have my apples I had since 2016. And of course, my current sidebar without the apples still looks good. I don?t care if they are cheap and easy to get nowadays. There are more collectibles than ever before, and there are more types of collectibles (glow wands, fruits, balloons, spellectables etc) than back in the early days of my membership on this site.


----------



## LambdaDelta

random thought: ya'll should make the collectible/bell corrections giftable, just for ****s and giggles


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wish glow wands can make a comeback someday, including the moon wand. Now that they have the Bell Tree Weeks, maybe they can have a week that raffles glow wands.


----------



## Chicha

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wish glow wands can make a comeback someday, including the moon wand. Now that they have the Bell Tree Weeks, maybe they can have a week that raffles glow wands.



This! They're too beautiful to be one time collectibles. ;_;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chicha said:


> This! They're too beautiful to be one time collectibles. ;_;



And they haven?t released the whole set. But they did say that the moon wand is limited edition, which means it?s done after the 2016 TBT Fair. But then again, the staff said that anything is possible. That means they could re-release the moon wand and even the Tetris Grid. But then again, some of their decisions (like the golden egg reserved for Egg Hunt winners only or avatar height extension made for staff only) are set in stone.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I still wonder why there isn’t a blue glow wand collectible at all. It’s the only glow wand next to the yellow glow wand I like.

I bet the blue glow wand collectible will be introduced during a Christmas event.


----------



## toadsworthy

If glow wands are re-released then RIP market for them... also takes away from them being so special. I know people want them, but theres a lot of collectibles that just aren't available anymore (poppers, the multicolored fair feathers). Sorry if you weren't around for that fair, or sold yours... but tis life

The only way this could seemingly be done is if like a very small pool of them were released. However then everyone would whine about not being able to get a new one due to not being fast enough for them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> If glow wands are re-released then RIP market for them... also takes away from them being so special. I know people want them, but theres a lot of collectibles that just aren't available anymore (poppers, the multicolored fair feathers). Sorry if you weren't around for that fair, or sold yours... but tis life
> 
> The only way this could seemingly be done is if like a very small pool of them were released. However then everyone would whine about not being able to get a new one due to not being fast enough for them.



If they were to be re-released, they should be raffle prizes instead of something you can buy, just like the latest Pok?mon Week event. So they can remain valuable.


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> If they were to be re-released, they should be raffle prizes instead of something you can buy, just like the latest Pok?mon Week event. So they can remain valuable.



so people would again just whine about not winning the raffles

- - - Post Merge - - -

If we raffle anything, lets raffle off pinwheels


----------



## seliph

if they finally make the snowflake glow wand then the previous wands (aside from crescent) should be released in a very limited supply with it imo, or be available through a raffle or something just so people have the chance to have them all in a row in their lineup. a re-release of a very small quantity won't hurt, though it should only be reserved for a situation like this since like toads said they were a fair collectible and those generally aren't re-released, aside from the basic feathers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> so people would again just whine about not winning the raffles



people whine about not winning every single event on this forum, doesn't mean they shouldn't happen anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Glow Event - an Alolan_Apples original:

- Flower Wand - make a garden in ACNL to enter the raffle.
- Heart Wand - write a love poem to enter the raffle.
- Star Wand - draw a picture about lights to enter the raffle.
- Snowflake Wand - make a Christmas craft to enter the raffle. You can also purchase one.
- Pumpkin Wand - guess how many candy is in the bowl. You can also purchase one.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Alolan_Apples said:


> Glow Event - an Alolan_Apples original:
> 
> - Flower Wand - make a garden in ACNL to enter the raffle.
> - Heart Wand - write a love poem to enter the raffle.
> - Star Wand - draw a picture about lights to enter the raffle.
> - Snowflake Wand - make a Christmas craft to enter the raffle. You can also purchase one.
> - Pumpkin Wand - guess how many candy is in the bowl. You can also purchase one.



This sounds like it would be fun. I also approve that the two cool sounding ones can be purchased.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alolan_Apples said:


> Glow Event - an Alolan_Apples original:
> 
> - Flower Wand - make a garden in ACNL to enter the raffle.
> - Heart Wand - write a love poem to enter the raffle.
> - Star Wand - draw a picture about lights to enter the raffle.
> - Snowflake Wand - make a Christmas craft to enter the raffle. You can also purchase one.
> - Pumpkin Wand - guess how many candy is in the bowl. You can also purchase one.


Im not the crafty type. But I can do the New Leaf one.


----------



## Dinosaurz

toadsworthy said:


> If glow wands are re-released then RIP market for them... also takes away from them being so special. I know people want them, but theres a lot of collectibles that just aren't available anymore (poppers, the multicolored fair feathers). Sorry if you weren't around for that fair, or sold yours... but tis life
> 
> The only way this could seemingly be done is if like a very small pool of them were released. However then everyone would whine about not being able to get a new one due to not being fast enough for them.



Tbt market sucks lol

I think the glow wands should be re-released for another fair. If you complain about the ?value going down? then you?re too shallow. Collectibles and events were made for the fun value. Just so people have fun. It?s much more fun to participate in events and earn collectibles then just hoarding tbt and using it as a bragging factor and using it as a value of your character (like some ppl lol)


----------



## Alienfish

Well people will always be capitalists here so yeah while I agree it's probably not gonna happen unless they had another similar fair.


----------



## LambdaDelta

my take is that all collectibles things should get at least one rerelease, though with a good time buffer in between for something like the fairs

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok, except for maybe things like the #10 collectible


----------



## toadsworthy

Dinosaurz said:


> Tbt market sucks lol
> 
> I think the glow wands should be re-released for another fair. If you complain about the “value going down” then you’re too shallow. Collectibles and events were made for the fun value. Just so people have fun. It’s much more fun to participate in events and earn collectibles then just hoarding tbt and using it as a bragging factor and using it as a value of your character (like some ppl lol)



there also supposed to be reminders and reminiscent of the fairs and events themselves. Yes anyone can have them, but still there is a huge proportion of people who would never sell something because its got nostalgia... thats how i feel about my black feather

and if we keep releasing all of them all over so many times to appease the people who are here sporadically etc, its disappointing to the ones who were there. I think the mod team have done a fantastic job of balancing this over the years btw.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> my take is that all collectibles things should get at least one rerelease, though with a good time buffer in between for something like the fairs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok, except for maybe things like the #10 collectible



this would work, i don't care about the market at all but i do like how certain collectibles represent participation in certain events such as the glow wands or the eggs.


----------



## LambdaDelta

super slowpoke probably, but it kinda just occurred to me that with the exception of the final boss feather, all the new multicolored 2017 fair feathers' names can also be used as complimentary slang


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> super slowpoke probably, but it kinda just occurred to me that with the exception of the final boss feather, all the new multicolored 2017 fair feathers' names can also be used as complimentary slang



Idk "you're a final boss" sounds pretty good too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> super slowpoke probably, but it kinda just occurred to me that with the exception of the final boss feather, all the new multicolored 2017 fair feathers' names can also be used as complimentary slang



Cool, fresh, hot, sweet, glam, rad...you're right


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> Idk "you're a final boss" sounds pretty good too



they should change it to just boss feather tbh, since boss does get used in complimentary slang iirc

also because it's less of a mouthful


----------



## Dinosaurz

toadsworthy said:


> there also supposed to be reminders and reminiscent of the fairs and events themselves. Yes anyone can have them, but still there is a huge proportion of people who would never sell something because its got nostalgia... thats how i feel about my black feather
> 
> and if we keep releasing all of them all over so many times to appease the people who are here sporadically etc, its disappointing to the ones who were there. I think the mod team have done a fantastic job of balancing this over the years btw.



Okay then, you can still keep it to remind yourself of the event. I don?t see what having another event does to that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

the fair patches and event/contest prizes serve as reminders for the fairs

it's why they're ungiftable

(also the prize packs and any other physical prizes too, since what better reminder than something that can possibly outlive this site's lifespan?)


----------



## Justin

It's always a tough balance between satisfying those don't have a rare item and want it versus whose who already do. I understand how it might feel to someone who spends so much time, effort, and bells to buy a rare item only to have it devalued.

But it's also important to know that items don't have official values usually, so anything can change and it's best not to buy something assuming it will always be just as rare or valuable forever.

And in regard to the Fair specifically, we did have the feather collectibles available in 2013, 2014, and 2016. So it's not as if there's precedent a Fair item can never return.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I'd gladly take anything I bought/sold being devalued in a heartbeat if it meant more opportunities for people to have (as well as more lineup options)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> And in regard to the Fair specifically, we did have the feather collectibles available in 2013, 2014, and 2016. So it's not as if there's precedent a Fair item can never return.



will be curious to see if the next fair will have the 2017 feathers, 2013+ feathers, all, a mix of some of each, or something else new entirely


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I already suggested the pumpkin (orange) glow wand and the snowflake (blue) glow wand. But I would need ideas for arcade collectibles aside to the goomba, pinky, and invader collectibles. What arcade character would be a good yellow one and what arcade character would be a good blue one, so each arcade counterpart can have a glow wand counterpart (like how the Tetris Grid has the moon wand as its glow wand counterpart)?


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I already suggested the pumpkin (orange) glow wand and the snowflake (blue) glow wand. But I would need ideas for arcade collectibles aside to the goomba, pinky, and invader collectibles. What arcade character would be a good yellow one and what arcade character would be a good blue one, so each arcade counterpart can have a glow wand counterpart (like how the Tetris Grid has the moon wand as its glow wand counterpart)?



pac man duh

- - - Post Merge - - -

and galaga for blue


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean goombas are hardly arcade afaik, so to that end: moblin for orange

perhaps buzz bomber for blue, just to have a sega nod?

granted this would push it into early 90s territory, but ehh...

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> pac man duh



pac-man isn't an enemy though, plus pinky already exists

kinda like the arcade stuff being one enemy for the series (tetris because the blocks are the player's enemy)


----------



## toadsworthy

but pacman glow wand would be a cute and easy shape, as well as I think relevancy would be better than adhering to a color scheme


----------



## LambdaDelta

wait, I thought we were talking about expanding the arcade lineup, not sticking pac-man's head on a luminescent pike

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, when was the last time pac-man was ever relevant?


----------



## toadsworthy

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, I thought we were talking about expanding the arcade lineup, not sticking pac-man's head on a luminescent pike
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, when was the last time pac-man was ever relevant?



this is why mods never take our ideas for collectibles


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> this is why mods never take our ideas for collectibles



*points to spring sakura*

not my idea, but....


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, I thought we were talking about expanding the arcade lineup, not sticking pac-man's head on a luminescent pike



That?s exactly what I?m talking about. Glow wands based on arcade characters is too weird.


----------



## Lancelot

Any zelda themed collectibles would be cool tbh


----------



## Stella-Io

B3N said:


> Any zelda themed collectibles would be cool tbh



On that note, maybe Mario collectables? There's Pok?mon already.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean the famous mushroom is basically animal crossing's reference/nod to the super shroom

- - - Post Merge - - -

animated super star though....


----------



## seliph

ooccoo jr collectible when


----------



## toadsworthy

B3N said:


> Any zelda themed collectibles would be cool tbh



have a contest and there are three winners and each one gets a triforce colelctible. one of wisdom, power, and courage


----------



## DubiousDelphine

toadsworthy said:


> have a contest and there are three winners and each one gets a triforce colelctible. one of wisdom, power, and courage



smart idea Toadsworthy!
how much can you sell for a popsicle?


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> have a contest and there are three winners and each one gets a triforce colelctible. one of wisdom, power, and courage



only if power is able to steal from wisdom and wisdom is able to call for courage and courage is able to stop power


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

B3N said:


> Any zelda themed collectibles would be cool tbh



Yes please. I would absolutely love that! Please mods! I'll love you forever!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

B3N said:


> Any zelda themed collectibles would be cool tbh



Yes please. I would absolutely love that! Please mods! I'll love you forever!


----------



## LambdaDelta

what the absolute **** is with these 2016 egg dates of mine

the most expensive egg (dark) is dated on 3/26, so the same day the egg hunt started. meanwhile I have a candy egg dated nearly 2 weeks later (4/8) for the same year


----------



## Paperboy012305

I’d love Nintendo themed collectibles now that you said Zelda collectibles.

I’d love to have Mario collectibles, Splatoon collectibles, and more Nintendo collectibles that have not been introduced yet.


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> what the absolute **** is with these 2016 egg dates of mine
> 
> the most expensive egg (dark) is dated on 3/26, so the same day the egg hunt started. meanwhile I have a candy egg dated nearly 2 weeks later (4/8) for the same year



?????


----------



## Alienfish

Can we just get Tad and Shep collectibles..pls


----------



## toadsworthy

Sheila said:


> Can we just get Tad and Shep collectibles..pls



Tangy


----------



## Wildtown

Sheila said:


> Can we just get Tad and Shep collectibles..pls



nu, just stitches and marshal :>


----------



## toadsworthy

Wildtown said:


> nu, just stitches and marshal :>



TANGY


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> ?????



I mean the dark egg is a bit odd, but I'm mainly surprised that the candy egg has close to a 2 week gap

like I don't even remember the egg shop ever being open that long, but I guess it was

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> TANGY



CHERI


----------



## toadsworthy

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean the dark egg is a bit odd, but I'm mainly surprised that the candy egg has close to a 2 week gap
> 
> like I don't even remember the egg shop ever being open that long, but I guess it was



can you display them so i can see? I'm trying to remember what happened that year


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> can you display them so i can see? I'm trying to remember what happened that year



went and just displayed all my 2016 eggs, for good measure

- - - Post Merge - - -

all dates other than candy look p normal though, even if it feels really strange to have a day1 hunt dark egg in front of everything else


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean the dark egg is a bit odd, but I'm mainly surprised that the candy egg has close to a 2 week gap
> 
> like I don't even remember the egg shop ever being open that long, but I guess it was
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> CHERI



Yeah me too, like ok I guess someone who did really well at the egg hunt could have bought it day 1 (I bought a Dreamy Egg day 1 this year) but when has the shop been open for two weeks??


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> can you display them so i can see? I'm trying to remember what happened that year



did you ever remember what happened, or can I fix my lineup back up?


----------



## toadsworthy

LambdaDelta said:


> did you ever remember what happened, or can I fix my lineup back up?



i have a theory, but I'm not quite sure... yeah go ahead


----------



## cornimer

But the shop was closed on March 29??????


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> i have a theory, but I'm not quite sure... yeah go ahead



so what's the theory? since I've got a blank


----------



## cornimer

Jacob discovered another component to this mystery: 
Apparently danielkang bought the alleged candy egg from darkasaurus, who, if you look at the profile I linked, has two more eggs that they "purchased" on April 8, 2016, over a week after the shop closed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> Jacob discovered another component to this mystery:
> Apparently danielkang bought the alleged candy egg from darkasaurus, who, if you look at the profile I linked, has two more eggs that they "purchased" on April 8, 2016, over a week after the shop closed.



now this just raises further questions


----------



## Wildtown

this just got weird...


----------



## Justin

I have no idea tbh, but maybe I just clicked the wrong button somewhere and it wasn't actually closed for everyone for a while.


----------



## Wildtown

Justin said:


> I have no idea tbh, but maybe I just clicked the wrong button somewhere and it wasn't actually closed for everyone for a while.



yeah, maybe (if justin doesn't know... TBT IS HAUNTED!!!!)


----------



## seliph

guess you'll just have to delete those collectibles!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I have no idea tbh, but maybe I just clicked the wrong button somewhere and it wasn't actually closed for everyone for a while.



gg justin


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> I have no idea tbh, but maybe I just clicked the wrong button somewhere and it wasn't actually closed for everyone for a while.



This is the biggest conspiracy TBT has ever seen


----------



## toadsworthy

If we bring back anything... bring back the flame mote collectibles, I would like to incorporate those into a line-up


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> If we bring back anything... bring back the flame mote collectibles, I would like to incorporate those into a line-up



honestly, same

still low-key annoyed that I skipped that event while thinking they would just rerun it

hell, rerelease those and the beach party collectibles together with some new things


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, same
> 
> still low-key annoyed that I skipped that event while thinking they would just rerun it
> 
> hell, rerelease those and the beach party collectibles together with some new things



yeh i wish i would have done too man but i was p busy irl and also had no idea what to do anyways so although i think i voted oddly enough lol


----------



## Lancelot

NO LET ME BE SPECIAL AND BE ONE OF THE ONLY PEOPLE WITH BOTH MOTES >: (


----------



## LambdaDelta

you have the honor of being the only person to my knowledge with all 3 trophies. let's not get greedy


----------



## Dinosaurz

B3N said:


> NO LET ME BE SPECIAL AND BE ONE OF THE ONLY PEOPLE WITH BOTH MOTES >: (



The blue mote is best mote anyway


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> you have the honor of being the only person to my knowledge with all 3 trophies. let's not get greedy



Its not greedy if I earned them ((

But also yes


----------



## LambdaDelta

just thought of another lineup idea with the moon ball below the nightmare egg and the love ball below the dreamy egg

too bad these balls were released in november of last year, and so don't fit behind the 2018 eggs


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> just thought of another lineup idea with the moon ball below the nightmare egg and the love ball below the dreamy egg
> 
> too bad these balls were released in november of last year, and so don't fit behind the 2018 eggs



They will fit if they allow us to rearrange our collectibles in any order we like.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> just thought of another lineup idea with the moon ball below the nightmare egg and the love ball below the dreamy egg
> 
> too bad these balls were released in november of last year, and so don't fit behind the 2018 eggs



you could get the eggs on top of the pokeballs though, i think that'd be neat


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> They will fit if they allow us to rearrange our collectibles in any order we like.



until we ever get further info on, I like to think of that as "eta never"



gyro said:


> you could get the eggs on top of the pokeballs though, i think that'd be neat



wait, don't you mean eggs below?

though thinking, love ball next to dreamy egg and moon ball next to love ball could also possibly work. just replacing the current eevee and ditto eggs

obviously not gonna bother working on that right now, but it's a potential future idea at least


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, don't you mean eggs below?
> 
> though thinking, love ball next to dreamy egg and moon ball next to love ball could also possibly work. just replacing the current eevee and ditto eggs
> 
> obviously not gonna bother working on that right now, but it's a potential future idea at least



the pokeballs are older so they'd have to be below the eggs


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> the pokeballs are older so they'd have to be below the eggs



if you're talking 2019 eggs, sure. though I'd also want them behind the 2018 eggs as well, solely for disco egg end pieces


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> if you're talking 2019 eggs, sure. though I'd also want them behind the 2018 eggs as well, solely for disco egg end pieces



oh yeah i was just talking about them being under the nightmare/dreamy opposed to beside em


----------



## Alolan_Apples

In three more days, I predict a stock change. The month is almost over.


----------



## Wildtown

cool, maybe it will be true maybe not


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> In three more days, I predict a stock change. The month is almost over.



finally I can get the stone I need this year


----------



## Nougat

I have no idea where this came from as I haven't even been on the forum much lately, but I had the most vivid dream that there was a new event on the forum with lots to do and earn. Logged in this morning to find out nothing's going on. Weird, I know.


----------



## LambdaDelta

that was just a premonition of things to come


----------



## Raayzx

Nougat said:


> I have no idea where this came from as I haven't even been on the forum much lately, but I had the most vivid dream that there was a new event on the forum with lots to do and earn. Logged in this morning to find out nothing's going on. Weird, I know.



Ikr it's been boring lately.

And yeah I think the blue roses will get restocked too right?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nougat said:


> I have no idea where this came from as I haven't even been on the forum much lately, but I had the most vivid dream that there was a new event on the forum with lots to do and earn. Logged in this morning to find out nothing's going on. Weird, I know.



I wish.  The forums have been real boring since Easter. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The tree is green again


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wish.  The forums have been real boring since Easter. :/



pokemon week 2 to coincide with the upcoming direct


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> pokemon week 2 to coincide with the upcoming direct



Of course it will coincide with the next Bell Tree Direct, if I am right.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Of course it will coincide with the next Bell Tree Direct, if I am right.



wrong direct, but ok


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> wrong direct, but ok



Lmaooooo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Did you know:

PM offers for a collectible has became a pet peeve for me. Not only I failed to buy the disco ball egg last February because of that, but when I’m trying to sell something for a certain price, some random person sends me a PM, asking for my collectible at a lower price. I used to tolerate it, but now when I have a collectible for sale and not for auction (so far I don’t have any), I will have to turn off both my VM and PM features until the collectible has been sold.


----------



## LambdaDelta

can't say the feeling's mutual


----------



## LambdaDelta

the banner keeps adding stuff

we getting a new week?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m waiting for a new Bell Tree Direct. I want to see what new announcements they have.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> the banner keeps adding stuff
> 
> we getting a new week?



I hope so


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hope so



what better time for the first old school animal crossing week than right after getting more information for the newest animal crossing game?

also, it just now occurred to me how new horizon's feature of furniture outside opens up a ton of creative option for future decoration contests in upcoming fairs


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I wonder there if is going to new horizons badge
or collectable


----------



## LambdaDelta

"celebrate your future island life in animal crossing: new horizons with our first ever release of 2 brand new fruit collectibles: banana and coconut. available for a limited time only"


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When the new AC game comes out, what do you think the TBT exchange rate will start with. I remember hearing that it used to be 100 TBT per 100,000 Bells. Then it slowly went up. Then it drastically went up because of collectibles. But due to the removal of welcome Bells and how there?s less TBT in circulation to begin with, it may not be as low as it used to be when ACNL first came out. But then again, we don?t know if money making will be any easier or any harder, as the collectible craze died years ago, so I don?t know where it will start.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Alolan_Apples said:


> When the new AC game comes out, what do you think the TBT exchange rate will start with. I remember hearing that it used to be 100 TBT per 100,000 Bells. Then it slowly went up. Then it drastically went up because of collectibles. But due to the removal of welcome Bells and how there’s less TBT in circulation to begin with, it may not be as low as it used to be when ACNL first came out. But then again, we don’t know if money making will be any easier or any harder, as the collectible craze died years ago, so I don’t know where it will start.



From what it sounds like after reading what people are saying and different news articles, they're going to probably try to nerf all potential ways to make massive Bells-- primarily duping and time travel, I'm assuming?  Since I know hacking in Bells will be nearly impossible since it's on the switch.  If that's truly the case though, and the fact that tools break and resources seem a bit more limited, the conversion rate is going to skyrocket. Especially knowing the time gap between NH and NL, there's gonna be tons of people willing to cough up all their TBT for IGB when the game is released.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, but here me out here

craftable bells

the ultimate moneymaking scheme


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ZetaFunction said:


> From what it sounds like after reading what people are saying and different news articles, they're going to probably try to nerf all potential ways to make massive Bells-- primarily duping and time travel, I'm assuming?  Since I know hacking in Bells will be nearly impossible since it's on the switch.  If that's truly the case though, and the fact that tools break and resources seem a bit more limited, the conversion rate is going to skyrocket. Especially knowing the time gap between NH and NL, there's gonna be tons of people willing to cough up all their TBT for IGB when the game is released.



When you mean skyrocket, do you mean more IGB per TBT or more TBT per IGB? If it’s more TBT per IGB, then in my perspective, Nintendo’s handling on cheating is going to make the rate lower. Cause I thought if it went higher, I’ll have to sell 50 million Bells per 100 TBT.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> When you mean skyrocket, do you mean more IGB per TBT or more TBT per IGB? If it’s more TBT per IGB, then in my perspective, Nintendo’s handling on cheating is going to make the rate lower. Cause I thought if it went higher, I’ll have to sell 50 million Bells per 100 TBT.



I think initially with the conversion rate, IGB is going to be worth a lot more (50k-100k) per TBT (due to there being less IGB than TBT in circulation) and it will eventually reach closer to the exchange rate we have currently over time through more players and more IGB being produced. Additionally, IGB inflates much quicker compared to TBT which means this trend will be the case over time regardless of what people try to do to manipulate the economy in their favor (like artificially overvaluing IGB for example). I don't think it will reach the current exchange rate though because of the Switch being harder to hack/cheat on which would be a very good thing for the TBT economy. I could be wrong of course because Nintendo could always introduce some sort of data transfer feature for New Leaf to New Horizons... I guess we will have to see how everything goes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Nintendo could always introduce some sort of data transfer feature for New Leaf to New Horizons



this would make things so much easier for me

which is exactly why I hope it doesn't happen

plus it'd seem to take away the point of the game's premise


----------



## ZetaFunction

Alolan_Apples said:


> When you mean skyrocket, do you mean more IGB per TBT or more TBT per IGB? If it’s more TBT per IGB, then in my perspective, Nintendo’s handling on cheating is going to make the rate lower. Cause I thought if it went higher, I’ll have to sell 50 million Bells per 100 TBT.



I mean a smaller amount of IGB will be worth a massive amount of TBT.  The influx of new members, especially those who will be posting in TBT-generating parts of the forum, will add a large amount of TBT to the "economy" from their game-related posts.  Most new members post asking questions or wanting to buy stuff for NH, both of which would be in areas of the forum that offer lots of TBT from lots of posting.  This means an overall increase in TBT in both new and old members of the forum. Old members consist of primarily collectihoes and art-hoes, among others, whereas the new members will more than likely be spending their TBT on stuff in-game only.  And by this, I'm inclined to believe they'll be splurging on IGB.

Imagine you join a new forum and are possibly an AC noob as well (considering the newer, younger generation will be playing, and the younger generations have a habit of being technologically inclined, so it's likely we'll get a humongous influx of new members after NH comes out).  As a noob to the forum and possibly AC as well, when you post to ask questions or share stuff or trade stuff in-game, and you get TBT, what are you gonna spend the TBT on?  IGB/in-game junk, art, or collectibles?  And since there's not much on the market cause new game, you know the 'hoes are gonna sell in-game junk for a ****ton.  Not to mention crafting mats look like a huge part of the game, so I expect rarer crafting mats to be worth a lot of TBT and possibly even traded/sold more than IGB.

Honestly, I think it'll be fair to say the exchange rate might go as low as 5k-10k IGB = 1 TBT if all the money-making methods in-game are nerfed. Crafting mats are probably gonna be more in-demand tho, so those might be worth even more.  I mean, look back at how much people used to pay for ores/gold/silver with NL.  Imagine that but *all* furniture being locked under having mats.

TL;DR: less IGB is worth more TBT, crafting mats are prob the way to go with the high demand, and collectible prices might inflate as a result of all this.  Just speculation though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ZetaFunction said:


> I mean a smaller amount of IGB will be worth a massive amount of TBT.  The influx of new members, especially those who will be posting in TBT-generating parts of the forum, will add a large amount of TBT to the "economy" from their game-related posts.  Most new members post asking questions or wanting to buy stuff for NH, both of which would be in areas of the forum that offer lots of TBT from lots of posting.  This means an overall increase in TBT in both new and old members of the forum. Old members consist of primarily collectihoes and art-hoes, among others, whereas the new members will more than likely be spending their TBT on stuff in-game only.  And by this, I'm inclined to believe they'll be splurging on IGB.
> 
> Imagine you join a new forum and are possibly an AC noob as well (considering the newer, younger generation will be playing, and the younger generations have a habit of being technologically inclined, so it's likely we'll get a humongous influx of new members after NH comes out).  As a noob to the forum and possibly AC as well, when you post to ask questions or share stuff or trade stuff in-game, and you get TBT, what are you gonna spend the TBT on?  IGB/in-game junk, art, or collectibles?  And since there's not much on the market cause new game, you know the 'hoes are gonna sell in-game junk for a ****ton.  Not to mention crafting mats look like a huge part of the game, so I expect rarer crafting mats to be worth a lot of TBT and possibly even traded/sold more than IGB.
> 
> Honestly, I think it'll be fair to say the exchange rate might go as low as 5k-10k IGB = 1 TBT if all the money-making methods in-game are nerfed. Crafting mats are probably gonna be more in-demand tho, so those might be worth even more.  I mean, look back at how much people used to pay for ores/gold/silver with NL.  Imagine that but *all* furniture being locked under having mats.
> 
> TL;DR: less IGB is worth more TBT, crafting mats are prob the way to go with the high demand, and collectible prices might inflate as a result of all this.  Just speculation though.



I can see. A downside to that is that if I?m lazy and want to see perfection in my town quickly, it?s going to be more expensive. But on the bright side, making TBT would be a lot easier for me, if I were on the seller?s side. It was the other way around a long time ago when the exchange rate went up. But I think it went up because of the collectible craze, but there are also other reasons. Inflation was the leading cause as it is a natural process, but the high demand and low supply of collectibles was a major factor. But having a larger community, more collectibles, and a newer game could bring it down lower. And I think it will increase slowly.



Spoiler: What I would like more than anything on this site



Having more TBT Bells.


----------



## will.

MasterM64 said:


> I think initially with the conversion rate, IGB is going to be worth a lot more (50k-100k) per TBT (due to there being less IGB than TBT in circulation) and it will eventually reach closer to the exchange rate we have currently over time through more players and more IGB being produced. Additionally, IGB inflates much quicker compared to TBT which means this trend will be the case over time regardless of what people try to do to manipulate the economy in their favor (like artificially overvaluing IGB for example). I don't think it will reach the current exchange rate though because of the Switch being harder to hack/cheat on which would be a very good thing for the TBT economy. I could be wrong of course because Nintendo could always introduce some sort of data transfer feature for New Leaf to New Horizons... I guess we will have to see how everything goes.



it would make me happy if hackers were found less frequently on the bell forums. just because there'd be less hacking of items in and more authentic trades and stuff. idk. even though i hack new leaf sometimes, i just wish it wasn't even a possibility on new horizons so we could all play the game right lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I have a weird question...
are choco cakes restocked once a year?

Why are the houses still there if you cant buy it?


----------



## will.

DubiousDelphine said:


> Why are the houses still there if you cant buy it?



this is a question i've always wondered as well...


----------



## Wildtown

DubiousDelphine said:


> Why are the houses still there if you cant buy it?



because they are restocked once a year at random times during random events


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Wildtown said:


> because they are restocked once a year at random times during random events



oh, same as the choco cakes? ( i mean once a year restock)


----------



## Wildtown

DubiousDelphine said:


> oh, same as the choco cakes? ( i mean once a year restock)



choco's are a more common restock so more like 3+ times a year


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The last time yellow letters were distributed in any way was back in November 2017. But the last time any letter was restocked was in June 2017.

Speaking of that, when are we going to have another direct?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So rubies are in.

I still wish for a yellow letter restock.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> So rubies are in.



damn repeating trends


----------



## Stella-Io

When do the flowers in the shop change? I want some roses but I'm pretty sure I missed out on them already.

Also where's that thread of the collectable release dates? I need to subscribe to it and others, lots of useful thread here aren't stickied or bumped enough.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Stella-Io said:


> When do the flowers in the shop change? I want some roses but I'm pretty sure I missed out on them already.
> 
> Also where's that thread of the collectable release dates? I need to subscribe to it and others, lots of useful thread here aren't stickied or bumped enough.



https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...imeline-Line-up-Help-Thread-(Live)&highlight=


----------



## Stella-Io

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...imeline-Line-up-Help-Thread-(Live)&highlight=



Thanks alot! Def need to think my maybe lineup over now, if it's even possible.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Stella-Io said:


> Thanks alot! Def need to think my maybe lineup over now, if it's even possible.



I like your current one quite a bit. c:


----------



## Toot

restocks are a myth

Did they change how t was done? I always thought it was completely random. Always months apart, but more than a year, no?


----------



## mogyay

Toot said:


> restocks are a myth
> 
> Did they change how t was done? I always thought it was completely random. Always months apart, but more than a year, no?



they haven't done a random restock in like years now i think, past ones have been at a set time, i think they were discouraged possibly bc restocks always generated a lot of negativity as ppl (lol) often complained about timezones, internet speed, blah blah. so now collectibles are just received mainly through events n stuff


----------



## Wildtown

are birthday bells a myth? or were the deactivated?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wildtown said:


> are birthday bells a myth? or were the deactivated?



I got birthday TBT for my birthday, so they're not a myth.  I doubt they've been deactivated, but I'd need someone who had a birthday recently to confirm this.


----------



## toadsworthy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I got birthday TBT for my birthday, so they're not a myth.  I doubt they've been deactivated, but I'd need someone who had a birthday recently to confirm this.



I did not get birthday bells on my birthday... my birthday was on 5/30 and I have no transactions for that day at all

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a transaction on 5/28 and the next is 6/20.... so you can't say like timezones and stuff


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wildtown said:


> are birthday bells a myth? or were the deactivated?



they're bugged

sometimes you'll get, sometimes you won't


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> they're bugged
> 
> sometimes you'll get, sometimes you won't



ah okay cuz i didnt get any xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> they're bugged
> 
> sometimes you'll get, sometimes you won't



Ah well that sucks

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> I did not get birthday bells on my birthday... my birthday was on 5/30 and I have no transactions for that day at all
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have a transaction on 5/28 and the next is 6/20.... so you can't say like timezones and stuff



Oof that sucks also


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, I missed mine this year too

small shame, but w/e

and I remember staff mentioning elsewhere that they won't manually adjust (probably because it'd be way too much work across all members for what is simply a small sum more), so just have to hope next year gives them out properly


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, I missed mine this year too
> 
> small shame, but w/e
> 
> and I remember staff mentioning elsewhere that they won't manually adjust (probably because it'd be way too much work across all members for what is simply a small sum more), so just have to hope next year gives them out properly



Depending on the database and how it is structured, it actually can be done with a single query that modifies a user's TBT balance/count record if their birthday is equal to a certain day. I bet it is also possible to script it in a way where the web server does it automatically daily when the system time matches a certain time. Just a thought, but there could be some other limitations involved that us regular users are not aware of as well that could make this harder to achieve.


----------



## toadsworthy

somedays I get on TBT and feel down, because I miss being so active and when its busy.

But then i display my golden egg and I feel better


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think I knew why we didn’t have a TBT Fair last year. It’s because this site has gotten less active last year. We also had the same staff team operating the Fair for both 2016 and 2017. As long as 2019 is inactive, we may go another year without a fair.

What I hope happens next Fair? I join the site staff as a moderator or project staff before the fair. I would like to help run events.


----------



## sej

tb to when i used to refresh the shop at 3am to get a blue candy and barely scraped one but now they sell for 300 TBT :’(


----------



## Alolan_Apples

peichi said:


> tb to when i used to refresh the shop at 3am to get a blue candy and barely scraped one but now they sell for 300 TBT :’(



I think the candy craze in 2014 significantly destroyed their value. You can see why they don’t restock Pok?balls.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well we have higher value orange and purple candies, which is how it should generally be imo

by which, I mean older stuff loses value in place of the newer ones being intorduced


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is there going to be a TBT Fair this year?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is there going to be a TBT Fair this year?



I hope so.  I had so much fun during the 2017 one... *cries in no TBT events*


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is there going to be a TBT Fair this year?



"ask again later"


----------



## Midoriya

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is there going to be a TBT Fair this year?



I imagine they are waiting for Animal Crossing New Horizons to release before doing any more major events.

But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I do kinda hope new leaf gets one last hurrah before new horizons releases. since I imagine events will switch over to a pure focus on new horizons once the game is out


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, I do kinda hope new leaf gets one last hurrah before new horizons releases. since I imagine events will switch over to a pure focus on new horizons once the game is out



I definitely agree with you my friend, I think it would be in the community's best interest to use the next TBT Fair as a way to celebrate what New Leaf has brought to all of us (from super amazing friendships to the joy the game itself brought) and to build up hype for the next game (like drawing contests of what you would like to do with your NH town for example)!  I also think it would be cool if they released a Coconut collectible for the fruit set collectibles (perhaps even do a restock on the fruit collectibles as well?) in celebration of the next game. o/


----------



## Nougat

I'd be so excited for a TBT Fair! It'd be my first one and I'd happily spend some more time here..


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Oh! That sound great! What is... TBT Fair? I’m not familiar.


----------



## LambdaDelta

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Oh! That sound great! What is... TBT Fair? I’m not familiar.



annual-ish major forum event with events such as mirrors hell, picture coloring, item counting, picture captioning, cooking, etc, as well as various contests for things such as art, animal crossing in-game decorating, poetry, etc

also of course has a bunch of prizes, both of the digital (fair exclusive collectibles and goodies such as eshop codes) and physical (homemade items, annual prize pack of various small goodies, etc) variety

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> I think it would be in the community's best interest to use the next TBT Fair as a way to celebrate what New Leaf has brought to all of us/



well if not the fair, maybe at least something for a halloween/christmas event or whatever


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Oh cool! Thanks so much. Ooh I hope that comes (or is already coming) here. That would be fun!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a list of all events and contests a TBT Fair has hosted since 2013. In case if you want to know what happens at a TBT Fair, here?s what I got:

*Carousel of Contests:*


*Art Drawing Contest* - you draw a physical or digital image related to the Fair?s theme.
*Signature Contest* - you design a signature picture related to the Fair?s theme (and sometimes an avatar). In 2017, this was an event rather than a contest.
*Poetry Contest* - you write a poem based on the Fair?s theme. In 2013, there was a writing contest instead of a poetry contest.
*Dream Town Contest* - you design your town and share the dream address as part of a contest.
*Interior Design Contest* - you design a room or house based on the Fair?s theme.
*Design a Villager and Interior* - you make up a villager (species, backstory, personality, and name) and make a house for your villager.
*Event Pavilion:*


*New Leaf Photo Challenge* - you follow the staff?s instructions on playing Animal Crossing and take a photo. Then you upload it and caption it.
*Scavenger Hunt* - you find three different items and take pictures of them (with your name card nearby). If one of the three is a staff favorite of that category, you get extra tickets.
*House of Mirrors* - you guess what Nintendo character is in the distorted image. In 2017, Kracko (one of the mirrors) was the real champion of the event.
*Discord Trivia Night* - Justin hosts a quiz on Discord. You earn points if you are the first to answer a question correctly. Before 2016, there was IRC Trivia Night.
*Cooking* - you bake your own recipe related to what the staff asks for. In 2016, there was a similar event, but it was based on Food Network?s Chopped series.
*Caption the Picture* - a Nintendo-related image is posted, and you must post a funny caption for the image.
*Spin the Wheel* - a 2013 exclusive event where you pick a number (I think), and the staff randomizes. You can earn tickets, lose tickets, or earn a Fair Pinwheel.
*Bucket of Paint* - Laudine posts a line-art image where you color the image. You should use your magical coloring skills to make it look realistic.
*Count Inside the Bottle* - an administrator posts a picture of a bottle filled with a certain object. You must accurately guess how much is inside. The closer you are to getting it right, the more tickets you earn.
*Crafting events* - in past years, they included a Christmas Tree decorating event, Build a TBT Birthday Hat, Paint the Night, and Real Life Pixel Art. They are special events related to the theme involving different types of crafts.
For the contests, you submit an entry before the deadline. If the rules have been followed, and you posted before the deadline, you earn 5 tickets for participation once the contests close. Then the staff gets to choose their favorite entries of each contest, and everyone votes on their favorite entry in the next phase. The three members with the most votes wins a trophy collectible and a rainbow feather collectible. For the events, you submit an entry every week or every half-week to earn tickets, and if you get a staff favorite in some of them (or perform better than others like closest guess in Count Inside the Bottle), you earn extra tickets and an animated collectible.

Like what LambdaDelta said, you can use the tickets to purchase collectibles or real world prizes.


----------



## SherlockLina

Omllllo cannot wait.... Ima try to havea partyor something in my town... But later.... My business is failing rip


----------



## DubiousDelphine

CAN we host another TBT fair... i just want the black feather....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Great now I'm really hyped for a TBT fair.  Should I dare to dream, staff?


----------



## Alienfish

Bring back IRC if they ever gonna have trivia nights again, much better. Also, bring back the random q's night so I can defend my title 

Don't think I'd have time for a fair atm since I work and gonna study later on but ye.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Great now I'm really hyped for a TBT fair.  Should I dare to dream, staff?



I'm not getting my hopes up. They didn't do one last year, and I don't see any difference in the site to call for one this year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up. They didn't do one last year, and I don't see any difference in the site to call for one this year.



Yeah, I would hope to see a TBT Fair, but since the community is so quiet right now, there’s not enough staff members to conduct the Fair, and that New Horizons is coming out within less than a year, we may not have one.

I still wish I can help run the events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up. They didn't do one last year, and I don't see any difference in the site to call for one this year.



You're probably right, but a girl can dream.  I had a ton of fun during the last one and would kill for another right about now. :/


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up. They didn't do one last year, and I don't see any difference in the site to call for one this year.



This. I mean unless they would make one last 3ds participation which I doubt cause everyone here is like Switch(tm) except the few dedicated people still on their 3ds's.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean I haven't even touched new leaf in a while, but unless all these people just trashed the system the second they got a switch, there's no reason they can't dust off

besides, you can't be hype for switch stuff when you don't know when you'll even be able to get a switch

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, as I've said before: tbt carnival

smaller scale fair-like event for when the community isn't active enough for a full-on fair


----------



## Azrael

I recently joined this site so I have yet to participate in any events yet. So I would be excited for anything honestly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Speaking of TBT Fair, I decided to rate the similarities and differences between the last two events using a rating system I made up for ACNH’s changes from ACNL. From what I written, here are the quick details:

- The 2017 TBT Fair was better than the 2016 TBT Fair, but not by much. While I like the 80’s theme and the improvement in some events, I prefer the glow wands over arcade collectibles. Not only that, but I did not like seeing three contests instead of five.
- Based on what both the 2016 and 2017 Fair had in common, not much needs to change if they host another event. What I really want most is for the next fair to have four weeks of events instead of three.

I still think the last two TBT Fairs were better than my first TBT Fair. There was Bucket of Paint, Count Inside the Bottle wasn’t discontinued half-way, and the Summer Nights theme and Retro theme were the best Fair themes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I definitely preferred 2016 for the overall theme, but it was also an unfortunate slightly disorganized mess

idr 2014 really

also, if we can't have a fair, just make a 3 weeks long hall of mirrors event. I mean that's everyone's favorite thing about the fair, right?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> I definitely preferred 2016 for the overall theme, but it was also an unfortunate slightly disorganized mess
> 
> idr 2014 really
> 
> also, if we can't have a fair, just make a 3 weeks long hall of mirrors event. I mean that's everyone's favorite thing about the fair, right?



Actually it’s Bucket of Paint. The House of Mirrors was only entertaining because of how evil the staff are in designing these mirrors.


----------



## LambdaDelta

no, I'm fairly certain it's cruel twisted sadism people love

I mean which event got a guest appearance in a past egg hunt?

surely this is an indication of popularity, and not just the staff's desire to break people


----------



## SherlockLina

I am new... But i hate the mirrors


----------



## Jacob

I doubt we're gonna be able to have multiple but... I've been thinking about this recently


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> I doubt we're gonna be able to have multiple but... I've been thinking about this recently



think about this instead


----------



## MapleSilver

gyro said:


> think about this instead



That lineup is *perfection*.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> think about this instead



thanks. I hate it

make it even harder for me to find a red pikmin egg seller, why don't you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If you want something big (like a rare collectible or a lot of TBT Bells) or want to help out other members get what they want, you should be willing to sacrifice some of your Bells or collectibles. Remember the “assorted collectibles” I had last winter? I wanted them, but I also wanted a lot of TBT Bells and to help stimulate the TBT Marketplace, so I had to sacrifice half of them (including my Pok?ball). I wanted a lot of TBT, but I also want to help other members obtain rare collectibles they can’t afford but I can. The 12 chocolate cakes I had in 2017 and 2018, I wanted them, but I also wanted to help others get their chocolate cakes when nobody else is selling them. So I ended up selling all 12 chocolate cakes. I did this with other collectibles as well. Even if it leaves me with nothing but apples, the Tetris Grid, and 20k+ TBT, it’s worth giving up everything else if I want to stimulate the marketplace and help others get what they want.

Hopefully, karma can reward me in the future for willing to share with other members in the past. Or I was already getting something good a long time ago, and I’m catching up with good deeds. But I really wanted to help get orders fulfilled in the marketplace. Maybe my reward is that I can get five of each tradable collectibles from Justin so in case others want a collectible they can’t get, I can sell them. If there’s a rare collectible they don’t have the funds for, I can give one away for free. I could become TBT’s elf.

EDIT: I would also like to add that there’s one thing I’m not willing to sacrifice. That would be my 12-apple collectible lineup. This is my personality. I cannot give up my personality.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean I generally just want one of things



Alolan_Apples said:


> Maybe my reward is that I can get five of each tradable collectibles from Justin so in case others want a collectible they can’t get, I can sell them. If there’s a rare collectible they don’t have the funds for, I can give one away for free. I could become TBT’s elf.



ok, but doesn't this conflict with your staff desires and how staff generally don't bother with giving away/selling collectables stuff so as to not seeming to be playing favorites?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean I generally just want one of things
> 
> 
> 
> ok, but doesn't this conflict with your staff desires and how staff generally don't bother with giving away/selling collectables stuff so as to not seeming to be playing favorites?



Sorry that I said that, but I was thinking of what I would want. This was just a random throw. Point here is that I like the TBT Marketplace and I was hoping to fulfill orders. But even I have my limits. Now if I did have an unlimited amount of each collectible, that would make the marketplace meaningless, so that’s why I only said five.

If I were to choose any reward, I would either have a sidebar of rare collectibles myself or a ton of TBT.

EDIT: I felt stupid writing that I would like five of each tradable collectible.


----------



## Zane

never give up hope for og pokeball update

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Even if it leaves me with nothing but apples, the Tetris Grid, and 20k+ TBT






			
				Alolan_Apples said:
			
		

> nothing






			
				Alolan_Apples said:
			
		

> 20K+ TBT



:eyes:

just messing with u apple


----------



## LambdaDelta

rich people problems


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> never give up hope for og pokeball update



let's overthrow the fools saying we should keep the ugly old design


----------



## LambdaDelta

just a quick thrown-together idea for a future old school week collectibles set

maybe one with the board being more active, to warrant something like this


----------



## Mimi Cheems

LambdaDelta said:


> just a quick thrown-together idea for a future old school week collectibles set
> 
> maybe one with the board being more active, to warrant something like this



I actually... really enjoy that :0

That'd be awesome tbh.


----------



## Jacob

LambdaDelta said:


> just a quick thrown-together idea for a future old school week collectibles set
> 
> maybe one with the board being more active, to warrant something like this



I want!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

went back and updated with the borders even though I kinda feel the lack of them helps add to the retroness


----------



## Maiana

LambdaDelta said:


> went back and updated with the borders even though I kinda feel the lack of them helps add to the retroness



A literal want omg.


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> just a quick thrown-together idea for a future old school week collectibles set
> 
> maybe one with the board being more active, to warrant something like this



i want

also og pokeball is what it should be i dont like those new cartoony ones much


----------



## will.

Sheila said:


> i want
> 
> also og pokeball is what it should be i dont like those new cartoony ones much



sheila did you get a red turnip for this week?


----------



## Alienfish

donnellcrossing said:


> sheila did you get a red turnip for this week?



no, i can't really keep up with the edt timezone and i cant have weird alarms going off weird times so no.


----------



## Jacob

Would anyone here be interested in joining a TBT Collectibles Upkeep-like discord server if we made one? Basically a place to talk about collectibles in general, but also if any collectible resource (The collectibles wiki, tiers list, sales spreadsheets, timeline, etc.) needs help or updating we can all talk about it as the current educated collectible market members ? 

Link would be open to share to anyone, and you can talk about anything collectible-wise, maybe new restock theories, lineups and aesthetic help, new collectible ideas, collectible speculation, anything fun that isn't official-- It would just be over discord, at least until TBT (maybe one day) decides to do their own collectible sub-channel. Thoughts ... ?


Ps. Its scientifically proven by researchers that having good friends and connections in the collectible biz can help you buy, sell, and find collectibles easier than doing it all alone. Discord chats = friendships :]


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jacob said:


> Would anyone here be interested in joining a TBT Collectibles Upkeep-like discord server is we made one? Basically a place to talk about collectibles in general, but also if any collectible resource (The collectibles wiki, tiers list, sales spreadsheets, timeline, etc.) needs help or updating we can all talk about it as the current educated collectible market members ?
> 
> Link would be open to share to anyone, and you can talk about anything collectible-wise, maybe new restock theories, lineups and aesthetic help, new collectible ideas, collectible speculation, anything fun that isn't official-- It would just be over discord, at least until TBT (maybe one day) decides to do their own collectible sub-channel. Thoughts ... ?
> 
> 
> Ps. Its scientifically proven by researchers that having good friends and connections in the collectible biz can help you buy, sell, and find collectibles easier than doing it all alone. Discord chats = friendships :]



I'd totally be down for this.  I'm sure there are plenty of others who would be as well. c:


----------



## will.

yes yes yes lets do this!


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> Would anyone here be interested in joining a TBT Collectibles Upkeep-like discord server is we made one? Basically a place to talk about collectibles in general, but also if any collectible resource (The collectibles wiki, tiers list, sales spreadsheets, timeline, etc.) needs help or updating we can all talk about it as the current educated collectible market members ?
> 
> Link would be open to share to anyone, and you can talk about anything collectible-wise, maybe new restock theories, lineups and aesthetic help, new collectible ideas, collectible speculation, anything fun that isn't official-- It would just be over discord, at least until TBT (maybe one day) decides to do their own collectible sub-channel. Thoughts ... ?
> 
> 
> Ps. Its scientifically proven by researchers that having good friends and connections in the collectible biz can help you buy, sell, and find collectibles easier than doing it all alone. Discord chats = friendships :]



if you do go through with it feel free to send me an invite :eyes:


----------



## Jacob

Ok, I created one! Let's try this out:

https://discord.gg/uaBNkrA

Everyone feel free to join and say hi, maybe start a convo. Send link to any of ur collectible friends too


----------



## Stella-Io

Echoing what LambdaDelta has said, I want a white carnation. I feel like the white carnation would look so good with the peach and Spring Shamrock collectables, I love white flowers with Peaches and Clovers.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Echoing what LambdaDelta has said, I want a white carnation. I feel like the white carnation would look so good with the peach and Spring Shamrock collectables, I love white flowers with Peaches and Clovers.



I would be all for a White Carnation collectible as well!  Maybe during the next Flower Week they could possibly make it so that you can breed them using the red and pink carnation collectibles like in the actual games.


----------



## toadsworthy

unpopular opinion but i think flower wand is gaudy and tacky and overpriced and i hate it


----------



## will.

imagine owning one.... couldn’t be me!! it’s not the prettiest imo and should be moved to the last tier


----------



## mogyay

do u know what else is green? snot. no one likes snot. just how no one likes the flower wand


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flower Glow Wand is the worst collectible ever made.  Whoever created it should be sent to life in prison with no parole.


----------



## LambdaDelta

you don't see me owning a flower wand anymore


----------



## will.

worth less than a winter mitten at this point.....


----------



## toadsworthy

wow its apparently not that unpopular...

should we just ban flower glow wands?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> you don't see me owning a flower wand anymore



no one owns it because its trash


----------



## duckykate

Flower wands look like poo poo


----------



## r a t

it can’t even compete with heart and star wands it’s an embarrassment


----------



## will.

honestly agree^^^


----------



## duckykate

only vanessa can make the hideous flower wand look good


----------



## LambdaDelta

please. nothing could make them look good


----------



## MasterM64

Even though I already posted this on the Collectible Hub Discord Channel, I would like make a post on the actual forum so it is accessible to everyone! 

I recently have decided that I am releasing the BB Code/text source of my shop, PARADISE Collectibles, so everyone has access to many techniques that can beautify shops and make them nicely organized!  The code can be found at the very last post of my shop thread:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...127965;-&#65039;&#127808;-SHOP-CLOSED/page179

I hope everyone finds this very useful and enjoy utilizing it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I like the flower wand. The glow wands are a beautiful set of collectibles.


----------



## duckykate

ur opinion is wrong


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I like the flower wand. The glow wands are a beautiful set of collectibles.



nah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I like the flower wand. The glow wands are a beautiful set of collectibles.



Glow wand collectibles are nasty.  Especially the flower variety.


----------



## SensaiGallade

You know whats green? Grass. You know what eats grass? Cows. You know what Cows do after eating grass? Fill in the gap. The gap is the flower wand /s.


----------



## Lancelot

**** flower glow wands.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Eww Flower glow wands are so gross. Someone with it should  dispose of it pronto to an unlucky member in the forum!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Biancasbotique said:


> Eww Flower glow wands are so gross. Someone with it should  dispose of it pronto to an unlucky member in the forum!



Said member should have a username starting with "Vamp" and ending with "nessa".


----------



## cornimer

Spoiler






Spoiler: A message for Laudine/Thunder only if they even read this thread



I promise nobody actually hates flower wands people are just memeing 



Spoiler



also if you read this far DESPITE ME SAYING IT WAS FOR LAUDINE/THUNDER ONLY, nobody should feel obligated to sell me their wand lol, I appreciate how everyone will rally for a cause but I want other people to enjoy their wands too


----------



## mogyay

Vampnessa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A message for Laudine only if she even reads this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I promise nobody actually hates flower wands people are just memeing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> also if you read this far DESPITE ME SAYING IT WAS FOR LAUDINE ONLY, nobody should feel obligated to sell me their wand lol, I appreciate how everyone will rally for a cause but I want other people to enjoy their wands too





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



didn't thunder make the wands lol


----------



## cornimer

mogyay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> didn't thunder make the wands lol





Spoiler



Oh I'm totally not sure, I changed it to both now LOL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vampnessa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A message for Laudine/Thunder only if they even read this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I promise nobody actually hates flower wands people are just memeing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> also if you read this far DESPITE ME SAYING IT WAS FOR LAUDINE/THUNDER ONLY, nobody should feel obligated to sell me their wand lol, I appreciate how everyone will rally for a cause but I want other people to enjoy their wands too



Vanessa you know my weakness is spoilers why would you do this to me lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

mogyay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> didn't thunder make the wands lol





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



he did


----------



## SherlockLina

How do u do spoilers???


----------



## cornimer

SherlockLina said:


> How do u do spoilers???





Spoiler



[ /SPOILER] without the space between the [ and the /. Then you type your text in between those two boxes!

Back on the topic of collectibles, can't wait to see who wins the house raffle tonight! I didn't enter but good luck everyone!


----------



## SherlockLina

Spoiler



I hope you all has good luck and win!


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



I have absolutely no idea what's going on I just want to be included


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what's going on I just want to be included





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Same to be honest lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



you cheater


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you cheater



What have you done


----------



## Stella-Io

I feel like there's more but I just can't open them since they go out of the post.

Also someone give Vampnessa a Flower Glow wand. I know someone out there has one... waiting... hiding...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> Also someone give Vampnessa a Flower Glow wand. I know someone out there has one... waiting... hiding...



If I had a flower wand, I will sell it to Vampnessa for half of what she’s offering. But I don’t have a flower wand. Not anymore.

By the way, I will buy others’ collectibles mainly to help them acquire more TBT Bells.


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> If I had a flower wand, I will sell it to Vampnessa for half of what she’s offering. But I don’t have a flower wand. Not anymore.
> 
> By the way, I will buy others’ collectibles mainly to help them acquire more TBT Bells.



buy my spring shamrock


----------



## Lancelot

Wow flower wands are so cool now. I cant believe we ever said they were bad. Imagine being so iconic like Vanessa that you owned a flower wand.


----------



## toadsworthy

B3N said:


> Wow flower wands are so cool now. I cant believe we ever said they were bad. Imagine being so iconic like Vanessa that you owned a flower wand.



she made them cool by getting one, what a visionary

I WANT A FLOWER GLOW WAND NOW


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flower Glow Wand is the best collectible ever made.  I wish someone would bless me with one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Flower Glow Wand is the best collectible ever made.  I wish someone would bless me with one.



Incorrect. That honor goes to the Crescent Moon Glow Wand.


----------



## Lancelot

Alolan_Apples said:


> Incorrect. That honor goes to the Crescent Moon Glow Wand.



Yeah but was Vanessa looking for a moon glow wand? I dont think so. 

Flower is clearly.SUPERIOR


----------



## LambdaDelta

so random qol idea, but could we slightly change the name of some of the collectibles to make it easier when ctrl+f'ing through the inventory?

thinking like

cake--->classic cake or regular cake
easter egg-->basic easter egg
ruby--->ruby (character) (and do this for all the other character collectibles as well)

and though I feel this is the least needed, due to rarity and all, I guess something like
disco ball easter egg-->solid disco ball easter egg
as well, if we just went all the way with it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have moved on from my weird apple obsession I started in 2016 (while waiting for the TBT Fair to begin), so I may stop posting these silly apple tags, but I am not going to give up my apple only sidebar. How will other members recognize me if I got rid of my apples? That, and there’s hardly any other collectible I kept for years. So even if I’m not interested into my “Apple Empire” anymore, these apples are not for sale, and they still have names.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Orre_Oranges


----------



## Alienfish

Hm, thinking of if should put up my pok?ball for trade or such


----------



## cornimer

Sheila said:


> Hm, thinking of if should put up my pok?ball for trade or such



What are you thinking of trading it for?


----------



## toadsworthy

Sheila said:


> Hm, thinking of if should put up my pok?ball for trade or such



Why do you wanna get rid of it?


----------



## Alienfish

toadsworthy said:


> Why do you wanna get rid of it?



I dunno, just feel like it's part of a missing set or something and I'm not too big fan of the other pok?balls. I don't think I can get a pinwheel from it but ye maybe other rares..and idk to refresh my collection.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wanna know why I rarely bump my Kaleidoclover selling thread? It?s to keep it lasting longer with the fewest amount of bumps. If I bumped it every 4 to 8 hours, I would seem impatient. So I?m moving slowly as I wait for someone to buy it.


----------



## will.

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wanna know why I rarely bump my Kaleidoclover selling thread? It’s to keep it lasting longer with the fewest amount of bumps. If I bumped it every 4 to 8 hours, I would seem impatient. So I’m moving slowly as I wait for someone to buy it.



i would buy that 4k kaleidoclover if i hadn't seen one sold for 1.8k a couple days ago


----------



## Alolan_Apples

will. said:


> i would buy that 4k kaleidoclover if i hadn't seen one sold for 1.8k a couple days ago



I?m willing to make business on any day of the week, but if nobody?s buying, I only post on Fridays.

It?s unfortunate that nobody can give me helpful suggestions on my selling thread anymore. I don?t mind suggestions, but if you can?t post them on my thread, you can still do it through VM and PMs. Granted, I will only allow business if done on my thread, but I can accept suggestions beyond my thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler: epilepsy warning











Spoiler: slightly less epileptic version













I edited these based on an idea post from jacob in the collectibles discord earlier today


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: epilepsy warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: slightly less epileptic version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited these based on an idea post from jacob in the collectibles discord earlier today



I love this, it needs to be an actual thing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: epilepsy warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: slightly less epileptic version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited these based on an idea post from jacob in the collectibles discord earlier today



Here are my suggestions about that collectible idea:

1. The “less epileptic” one should fade through colors, not flash. But it would be a better collectible than the former.
2. The other one isn’t flashing rapid enough. It needs to be more rapid.

Other than that, I like this idea.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler: hyper epilepsy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: hyper epilepsy



I actually feel nauseous when I stare at this for too long.  Good job lol.


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: epilepsy warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: slightly less epileptic version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited these based on an idea post from jacob in the collectibles discord earlier today



This is so cool!


----------



## LambdaDelta

march birthstone shading in comparision to all the other stones bugs the hell out of me, so I took it upon myself to fix it up

old new


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> march birthstone shading in comparision to all the other stones bugs the hell out of me, so I took it upon myself to fix it up
> 
> old new



That looks so much better.  Can someone please fix this


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> march birthstone shading in comparision to all the other stones bugs the hell out of me, so I took it upon myself to fix it up
> 
> old new



Ooh this one is so pretty, almost like it could glow  (glowing stones with a black backround anyone?) My concern is that it might look too similar to the December turquoise, since both are bright stones.

Althou, quite a few of the stones don't have the realistic colour that their actual stone does. Ignoring  the AC ones that appear in game (and are very much miscoloured) turquoises aren't that bright irl as the stone is in the collectable. Turquoise looks more like a rock then a gem. The November topaz should be lighter in hue (technically topazs come in many colors) and a few others are slightly off from the real stone.

It might be to make them look better against the site and so they actually show up better idk. (Also not trying to like be so rude on whoever makes the stones, I love me some birthstones, esp the December turquoise, April(?) Diamond, October Opal, Orichlaridium and June(?) Pearl).


----------



## will.

im on love with the october opal
the colors on it are so pretty and they blend beautifully


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> Ooh this one is so pretty, almost like it could glow  (glowing stones with a black backround anyone?) My concern is that it might look too similar to the December turquoise, since both are bright stones.
> 
> Althou, quite a few of the stones don't have the realistic colour that their actual stone does. Ignoring  the AC ones that appear in game (and are very much miscoloured) turquoises aren't that bright irl as the stone is in the collectable. Turquoise looks more like a rock then a gem. The November topaz should be lighter in hue (technically topazs come in many colors) and a few others are slightly off from the real stone.
> 
> It might be to make them look better against the site and so they actually show up better idk. (Also not trying to like be so rude on whoever makes the stones, I love me some birthstones, esp the December turquoise, April(?) Diamond, October Opal, Orichlaridium and June(?) Pearl).



I actually want to redo it myself again when I'm not having this annoying cold, due to something else I noticed with the other stones. though I did check to make sure, and the december stone is still very distinctive against it




anyways, you've all heard of weird doll. now let me present to you






cool doll


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> Ooh this one is so pretty, almost like it could glow  (glowing stones with a black backround anyone?) My concern is that it might look too similar to the December turquoise, since both are bright stones.
> 
> Althou, quite a few of the stones don't have the realistic colour that their actual stone does. Ignoring  the AC ones that appear in game (and are very much miscoloured) turquoises aren't that bright irl as the stone is in the collectable. Turquoise looks more like a rock then a gem. The November topaz should be lighter in hue (technically topazs come in many colors) and a few others are slightly off from the real stone.
> 
> It might be to make them look better against the site and so they actually show up better idk. (Also not trying to like be so rude on whoever makes the stones, I love me some birthstones, esp the December turquoise, April(?) Diamond, October Opal, Orichlaridium and June(?) Pearl).



Yeah, turquoise (my birth/month stone) is def darker than that so yeah i def agree with people here most of them need a revamp. but yeah might be hard to make or if they should resemble more rock colours from the games.

Love your touching up, ld, btw.


----------



## Stella-Io

Sheila said:


> Yeah, turquoise (my birth/month stone) is def darker than that so yeah i def agree with people here most of them need a revamp. but yeah might be hard to make or if they should resemble more rock colours from the games.
> 
> Love your touching up, ld, btw.



Yeah they might try to look like how they could appear in game if they did, to which I think is pretty spot on. The November topaz looks like the gold nugget in ACNL, which is still yellow and topazs do come in yellow popularly. NL just missed coloured alot of their gems.

Rubies aren't pink, sapphires are typically a darker tone of blue, more like a true blue and darker (technically sapphires come in nearly all colours except red) amethyst is a little darker as well. Emerald, it's close but emeralds typically aren't that bright of green. Silver is prob the closest to the actual thing (even thou silver is a metal). Ignoring the opal because Opals have multiple and many colours in them, not only that but there are opals that are 
a solid one colour. I do really like the blending in tbt's opal, it stands out lovely against the other gems.

I would do colour variants of the stones to look like how the gems appear irl myself if only I knew a thing about photo editing.


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> Yeah they might try to look like how they could appear in game if they did, to which I think is pretty spot on. The November topaz looks like the gold nugget in ACNL, which is still yellow and topazs do come in yellow popularly. NL just missed coloured alot of their gems.
> 
> Rubies aren't pink, sapphires are typically a darker tone of blue, more like a true blue and darker (technically sapphires come in nearly all colours except red) amethyst is a little darker as well. Emerald, it's close but emeralds typically aren't that bright of green. Silver is prob the closest to the actual thing (even thou silver is a metal). Ignoring the opal because Opals have multiple and many colours in them, not only that but there are opals that are
> a solid one colour. I do really like the blending in tbt's opal, it stands out lovely against the other gems.
> 
> I would do colour variants of the stones to look like how the gems appear irl myself if only I knew a thing about photo editing.



Yeah, I assume they want them in-game replicas or depiction but yeah since I love gemstones myself as well it just irks me d:


----------



## Bcat

*slides up to the table* so we gettin a halloween event this year or no?


----------



## Azrael

Bcat said:


> *slides up to the table* so we gettin a halloween event this year or no?



I hope so!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> *slides up to the table* so we gettin a halloween event this year or no?



*Slides up to the table as well and nearly collides into you* I'm ready to get spooky


----------



## Stella-Io

Bcat said:


> *slides up to the table* so we gettin a halloween event this year or no?



*slides in* Oh hello Halloween event? That'd be really cool.


----------



## will.

since everyone in the collectibles discord keeps saying wanda instead of wands, i thought it was only appropriate to make some fairly odd parents collectibles : - )
maybe a throwback cartoon week idea or something hehe​


----------



## Dim

Why do dates matter to some people? just curious...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nox said:


> Why do dates matter to some people? just curious...



Cause the date on a collectible determines its position in a lineup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



will. said:


> View attachment 228323 View attachment 228324
> 
> since everyone in the collectibles discord keeps saying wanda instead of wands, i thought it was only appropriate to make some fairly odd parents collectibles : - )
> maybe a throwback cartoon week idea or something hehe​



I never realized how much we need these until now lol


----------



## Dim

xSuperMario64x said:


> Cause the date on a collectible determines its position in a lineup.


It does? I thought we could position them ourselves! That's kinda lame...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nox said:


> It does? I thought we could position them ourselves! That's kinda lame...



Yup. It sucks, especially when looking for a rare collectible with a specific date. That's why it took me forever to get a rainbow candy lineup.


----------



## Alienfish

will. said:


> View attachment 228323 View attachment 228324
> 
> since everyone in the collectibles discord keeps saying wanda instead of wands, i thought it was only appropriate to make some fairly odd parents collectibles : - )
> maybe a throwback cartoon week idea or something hehe​



Omg y e s we need those. I love that show.


----------



## LambdaDelta

discord c/p, because I'm interested in pointless answers for a random thought I'd probably never put to use myself

so completely hypothetical question (no, I'm not doing this), but
out of curiosity, if some member was to do a grab bag giveaway of all their collectibles for 500 tbt per entry (1 entry per person), would you enter? same, but for 1k tbt per entry?
everyone who enters wins 1 random item, item can be anything from like a t1 popper to a garbage tier mitten
it'd be complete rng, since they'd have stuff from just about every price range
but if you luck out you could *really* luck out
but yeah, I've zero plans to do something like this myself
just a random thought I had for a somewhat unique giveaway idea combined with curiosity at how the market would feel about it
I only have like 1 t1 item left now anyways


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> discord c/p, because I'm interested in pointless answers for a random thought I'd probably never put to use myself
> 
> so completely hypothetical question (no, I'm not doing this), but
> out of curiosity, if some member was to do a grab bag giveaway of all their collectibles for 500 tbt per entry (1 entry per person), would you enter? same, but for 1k tbt per entry?
> everyone who enters wins 1 random item, item can be anything from like a t1 popper to a garbage tier mitten
> it'd be complete rng, since they'd have stuff from just about every price range
> but if you luck out you could *really* luck out
> but yeah, I've zero plans to do something like this myself
> just a random thought I had for a somewhat unique giveaway idea combined with curiosity at how the market would feel about it
> I only have like 1 t1 item left now anyways



Mm yes and no. I wouldn't put in 500 tbt knowing I could get a winter mitten. Not only is 500 quite a bit for someone who doesn't sell other collectables, but the huge amount just isn't worth the possibility of such a low outcome. Plus with my trash luck, I would be that person who gets the mitten.

The idea itself thou is pretty neat.


----------



## Emolga59

I hope they make a Pecan collectible (for a cheap price.)


----------



## BluebearL

LambdaDelta said:


> discord c/p, because I'm interested in pointless answers for a random thought I'd probably never put to use myself
> 
> so completely hypothetical question (no, I'm not doing this), but
> out of curiosity, if some member was to do a grab bag giveaway of all their collectibles for 500 tbt per entry (1 entry per person), would you enter? same, but for 1k tbt per entry?
> everyone who enters wins 1 random item, item can be anything from like a t1 popper to a garbage tier mitten
> it'd be complete rng, since they'd have stuff from just about every price range
> but if you luck out you could *really* luck out
> but yeah, I've zero plans to do something like this myself
> just a random thought I had for a somewhat unique giveaway idea combined with curiosity at how the market would feel about it
> I only have like 1 t1 item left now anyways



Oof that would depend a lot on when you did it. If someone were to do that while while I have more than 500 tbt and I’m not planning on buying anything then potentially yes. Especially if a wand was involved lol. I would never do as much as 1k and I don’t think many people would enter given there aren’t a whole lot of active people in the tbt marketplace at the moment and even less who can afford 500 tbt (probably even less again of those who would be willing to enter) I personally would probably go yep stuff it, let’s do it. It’s basically a lucky dip which I tried to run a while ago but I didn’t have enough items to make it worth while so yeah.


----------



## toadsworthy

I’m ready for spoopy collectibles


----------



## Stella-Io

toadsworthy said:


> I’m ready for spoopy collectibles



Same, we need to celebrate Halloween already on the forums. We have like 15-16 days left in October.


----------



## LambdaDelta

who says we can't have a halloween celebration lasting until midway into november?


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> who says we can't have a celebration until midway into november?



Sounds like a great idea, extend the spook season!


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> who says we can't have a halloween celebration lasting until midway into november?



Well considering they used to never remove egg currency why not d:


----------



## Zane

this is the year for lollipop gang i feel it


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> this is the year for lollipop gang i feel it



That would honestly be cool... maybe we can have some scare button event thing where you will succeed in scaring members(get some currency for lollipops) or just fail.


----------



## LambdaDelta

halloween 2019: time to scar people for life


----------



## Stella-Io

Zane said:


> this is the year for lollipop gang i feel it



I want this to be a collectable. Please.


----------



## hestu

I just want these candies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

hestu said:


> I just want these candies
> 
> View attachment 228408



Please make this a collectible staff holy ****


----------



## cornimer

hestu said:


> I just want these candies
> 
> View attachment 228408



I want 12 of these


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Please make this a collectible staff holy ****



Who knows if this will end up as a collectible, but consider it done my dear friend! 


*EDIT: From another source just in case if the uploader is causing degradation: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LambdaDelta

ouch

I was worried about the face not scaling down nicely and uh.... yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MasterM64 said:


> Who knows if this will end up as a collectible, but consider it done my dear friend!



If only it looked as good up close as it did far away lol.  Thank you for your effort though!


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> ouch
> 
> I was worried about the face not scaling down nicely and uh.... yeah





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If only it looked as good up close as it did far away lol.  Thank you for your effort though!



Thank y'all for the feedback!  Scaling was definitely an issue, I had to darken the eyes and mouth, but it still looks a bit eh. lol I tried to polish it up, but I also didn't want to differentiate too much from the original design.

*EDIT: From another source just in case if the uploader is causing degradation: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LambdaDelta

two event currencies??? holy what


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> two event currencies??? holy what



Yeah it's pretty spooky

I should probably replace these eggs


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I should probably replace these eggs



zipper the true horror icon has officially taken over two holidays


----------



## Stella-Io

I still want the lollipops from NL to be a collectable. Love me some sweet and spooky collectables.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

News flash: posting gets you Fear Essence!  Get typing everyone


----------



## Wildtown

ikr too much school sadly.... rip


----------



## Moonfish

Unrelated but i don’t know where to ask - why are there 1700+ people looking at the forums right now?


----------



## MasterM64

Moonfish said:


> Unrelated but i don’t know where to ask - why are there 1700+ people looking at the forums right now?



Probably bots for the Wayback Machine site. lol 

I am so excited for this event, I think this Halloween is going to be very special in many ways and I am very curious to see what collectibles have been made available through this event!


----------



## Hat'

hestu said:


> I just want these candies
> 
> View attachment 228408



that's what i call an EGGCELLENT IDEA!!! Those would look so amazing omg


----------



## Bcat

hestu said:


> I just want these candies
> 
> View attachment 228408



I neeeeeeeeeeeeed itttt


----------



## Moonfish

I have decided to display my spoopy collectibles now for the season, I added the cake because even though it’s not spook-related Halloween is my birthday so I feel it’s appropriate.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> I neeeeeeeeeeeeed itttt



Literally the only thing I could think of:


----------



## Kristen

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Literally the only thing I could think of:



this is me with literally everything Animal Crossing related, especially Amiibo cards lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’ve been so busy that I began to lose track of the events on this site. But I wonder what this Halloween event is going to have.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> News flash: posting gets you Fear Essence!  Get typing everyone



in that case, couldn't they of turned that currency on when i was responding in dumb drama threads yesterday?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait, it seems to work in non-tbt gaining  boards too

neat


----------



## LambdaDelta

hey, it looks like you can also send fear essence to people like normal tbt


this intended?


----------



## hestu

ok but picture this:

top row Jack o Lantern candies
bottom row new leaf lollipops


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

hestu said:


> ok but picture this:
> 
> top row Jack o Lantern candies
> bottom row new leaf lollipops



My currency weeps just looking at this.  I'd love to see that though!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can’t wait for the next event. I want to see what these new currencies mean, and what collectibles are awarded.


----------



## LambdaDelta

hestu said:


> ok but picture this:
> 
> top row Jack o Lantern candies
> bottom row new leaf lollipops



new leaf pumpkin head headgear collectibles please


----------



## glow

spooky times draw near


----------



## Stella-Io

Can we just make LambdaDelta a project staff member so they can make all these cool collectables they keep saying? Cause like, I like them. I like the ideas lots.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Stella-Io said:


> Can we just make LambdaDelta a project staff member so they can make all these cool collectables they keep saying? Cause like, I like them. I like the ideas lots.



She's very creative for sure!  If they ever let us vote for staff members I'd definitely cast a vote for her.


----------



## Stella-Io

You guys WTH IS IN MY LINEUP


----------



## LambdaDelta

a doll


----------



## Stella-Io

Does it have a name?


----------



## will.

when i get home i’m activating my yellow candies hehehe


----------



## seliph

Stella-Io said:


> Does it have a name?



sir clown


----------



## Stella-Io

seliph said:


> sir clown



Nice

I wanna draw it, but I don't have a full body ref. Guess I gotta make it up as I go.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It seems like the Yellow Candies are back to normal now.  Not that I'm complaining.  Pierrot is creepy.


----------



## ZetaFunction

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It seems like the Yellow Candies are back to normal now.  Not that I'm complaining.  Pierrot is creepy.



Not a fan of Pierrot stealing all the yellow candies so I'm happy we got them back..... for now at least ahah


----------



## glow

OooOoOooOooOooO

_pierrot noises intensify_


----------



## Stella-Io

I will forever activate whatever collectable Pierrot decides to take over just to have the weird thing in my sidebar.


----------



## LambdaDelta

when is wix gonna take over something with his face


----------



## hestu

Stella-Io said:


> I will forever activate whatever collectable Pierrot decides to take over just to have the weird thing in my sidebar.



thanks i hate it


----------



## Stella-Io

Lol Wix took my Jack collectable. Nice.


----------



## hestu

<3 u wix


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m in two of the scoreboards in the currency page - for both Fear Essence and TBT Bells.

I have a feeling that I will get back to 20k TBT again.


----------



## glow

toothbrush terror


----------



## LunarMako

Collecting bells keeps stopping. Then I can collect again. Is this a weird glitch or if you post too much, doesn't it stop for a period of time?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LunarMako said:


> Collecting bells keeps stopping. Then I can collect again. Is this a weird glitch or if you post too much, doesn't it stop for a period of time?



Some boards don’t pay you TBT. But if you’re talking about boards that do, then I don’t know.


----------



## LunarMako

Alolan_Apples said:


> Some boards don’t pay you TBT. But if you’re talking about boards that do, then I don’t know.



Oh. I wonder which ones don't. I was just replying to any I actually had something to say about.


----------



## LambdaDelta

LunarMako said:


> Oh. I wonder which ones don't



https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?471126-which-boards-don-t-earn-bells


----------



## glow

dark candy is hot


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, hear me out here. since the dark candy and dark egg are practically the same color and pattern-wise, and since everyone is pretty much in unanimous agreement that the dark egg is one of the worst egg designs and hardest to work with and that it should be improved

wix egg


----------



## Stella-Io

#LambdaDeltaforProjectStaff


----------



## TykiButterfree

I really wish you could see collectible dates in the shop inventory. It took forever turning on and off random collectibles to find the candies that I bought for the alternating pattern.


----------



## Alienfish

TykiButterfree said:


> I really wish you could see collectible dates in the shop inventory. It took forever turning on and off random collectibles to find the candies that I bought for the alternating pattern.



Yeah same, starting to wonder if it isn't possible?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Normally, I’m always enthusiastic about participating in events, but I couldn’t do the Halloween events. My favorite part about the event is the voting, where you can choose what activities you want at the event or pranks (like when the tree went upside down or when Justin got banned). But the other activities, I’m not as interested.

I hope we can vote on events for the next TBT Fair, before the fair starts.


----------



## will.

Alolan_Apples said:


> Normally, I’m always enthusiastic about participating in events, but I couldn’t do the Halloween events. My favorite part about the event is the voting, where you can choose what activities you want at the event or pranks (like when the tree went upside down or when Justin got banned). But the other activities, I’m not as interested.
> 
> I hope we can vote on events for the next TBT Fair, before the fair starts.



aww that sucks i think they're fun :-(
its cool bc everyone can participate in them even if they aren't skilled in creativity or whatever the event calls for!
i think the site pranks and stuff are super funny and voting for them is exciting too
but i guess i could see how not everyone is interested in actually making things..?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

will. said:


> aww that sucks i think they're fun :-(
> its cool bc everyone can participate in them even if they aren't skilled in creativity or whatever the event calls for!
> i think the site pranks and stuff are super funny and voting for them is exciting too
> but i guess i could see how not everyone is interested in actually making things..?



I like making things on my computer. And I’m not reluctant to changing my avatar or signature. However, life has been busy for me, which is why I couldn’t participate in the events as much as I wanted to. Also, I’m done with Animal Crossing’s 3DS games, I have no interest into Pocket Camp, and I’m not a fan of making my avatar and signature Halloween-themed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I like making things on my computer. And I’m not reluctant to changing my avatar or signature.



Your avatar is too good for this Halloween event lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Your avatar is too good for this Halloween event lol



It sure is. It may be more fit for a Christmas event, but I may seek a different avatar when the Christmas event comes.


----------



## cornimer

The collectibles discord folk liked this so I thought I'd share my new goal lineup with you all:



Gonna be on edge until I'm hopefully able to secure two of these haha


----------



## seliph

cornimer said:


> The collectibles discord folk liked this so I thought I'd share my new goal lineup with you all:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be on edge until I'm hopefully able to secure two of these haha



if you don't get those candies i can smell a new hashtag coming along


----------



## cornimer

seliph said:


> if you don't get those candies i can smell a new hashtag coming along



Lmao oh no, please TBT I've done enough damage already


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may be without glow wands, candies, and feathers, but I like my current sidebar. It has one of each collectible from every type of event (Christmas, Halloween, Easter, TBT Fair, Bell Tree Week, and basic shop collectible).

By the way, I now have the highest post count in this thread.


----------



## kikotoot

I like mine cuz it looks like a castle at night time.
hopefully soon I'll find the right mits to colour code all my candy canes! (coal below red, kapp'n below green, and mats below blue)


----------



## will.

Alolan_Apples said:


> By the way, I now have the highest post count in this thread.



how'd you know that? im not familiar with any tool that checks it lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

click the replies number in the thread index

you can also search individual posts by users in specific threads like this (just click their number of posts for said user in the listing)

as an example, here's apples' posts for this thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/search.php?searchid=800622


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t see the doll bundle item in the shop. Has it been added yet, or are you required to have spirit tokens to look at them?


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t see the doll bundle item in the shop. Has it been added yet, or are you required to have spirit tokens to look at them?



It's being worked on right now and will be visible soon!


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don?t see the doll bundle item in the shop. Has it been added yet, or are you required to have spirit tokens to look at them?



I think it simply hasn't been added yet. It is quite exciting that we all have a shot at a Weird Doll now! 

EDIT: Oblivia beat me to it. lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This will be the first time in 7 years more weird dolls will be distributed for real.

All we need is more pinwheels, balloons, and glow wands.


----------



## kikotoot

dark candy oh no you elude me once more!


----------



## toadsworthy

the doll bundle is disappointing because it doesn't include strange doll.... so like whats the point especially when everyone is gonna enter, I'd rather turn my extras into like bat potions or something I can sell


----------



## Stella-Io

toadsworthy said:


> the doll bundle is disappointing because it doesn't include strange doll.... so like whats the point especially when everyone is gonna enter, I'd rather turn my extras into like bat potions or something I can sell



Yeah once I saw it only included a strange doll not a weird one, I kinda wished I votes for candy so there would be a dark or pink candy.


----------



## toadsworthy

Stella-Io said:


> Yeah once I saw it only included a strange doll not a weird one, I kinda wished I votes for candy so there would be a dark or pink candy.



probably would've had both tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

one thing that is really interesting about this shop that people aren't as excited about though is the candies.... you can literally get whatever line up of candies that you can imagine. It makes my matching feathers to candies line up less nice now....


----------



## Stella-Io

toadsworthy said:


> probably would've had both tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> one thing that is really interesting about this shop that people aren't as excited about though is the candies.... you can literally get whatever line up of candies that you can imagine. It makes my matching feathers to candies line up less nice now....



I think everyone is too hyped about the doll or new candies. While having a rainbow line up of candies would be pretty cool, it would defeat the candies I already have. I was planning on doing that, getting rainbow candies, if I didn't get alot of FE. But since I was able to participate in so many event, I have enough to get a Wix Candy. If I do really good in Counting Cavities and the next event, then I just might have enough for a doll.

I don't really anticipate alot of people getting a rainbow candy lineup. You're line up to match the feathers would still be pretty cool.


----------



## will.

if i dont get the chance to get a strange doll, ill def be going for either a rainbow candy lineup, or a mismatched rainbow lineup. (yellow, orange, red, purple, blue, green)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I notice that sellers and giveaway hosts these days are getting serious in their opposition to scalping. I know it makes sense if it?s a giveaway, but I noticed that they don?t even want to sell to those who are only going to make profit off of it. I wonder what has changed? In recent times, I?m only interested into buying collectibles from others to help them acquire TBT Bells or to clear their inventory, not just to make profit.

If I can remember, people have always been against selling what you win in a giveaway, even when I first joined. Hence the backlash I got from that 2014 October giveaway. But they got stricter about it now. Since I only like TBT Bells, I choose not to participate in collectible giveaways (it would be rude if I participated for profit, and I?m trying to avoid that). But it does inspire me something. If I host a collectible giveaway, and if anyone sells the collectibles I give away, they owe me all the profit they make on the collectible. It?s not a con art scheme, but rather a penalty to discourage users from participating if they?re going to participate just for profit. Is that a good idea?


----------



## John Wick

I think it's an honor system.

You just have to hope people stick to the rules of the giveaway.


----------



## Miharu

Alolan_Apples said:


> I notice that sellers and giveaway hosts these days are getting serious in their opposition to scalping. I know it makes sense if it?s a giveaway, but I noticed that they don?t even want to sell to those who are only going to make profit off of it. I wonder what has changed? In recent times, I?m only interested into buying collectibles from others to help them acquire TBT Bells or to clear their inventory, not just to make profit.
> 
> If I can remember, people have always been against selling what you win in a giveaway, even when I first joined. Hence the backlash I got from that 2014 October giveaway. But they got stricter about it now. Since I only like TBT Bells, I choose not to participate in collectible giveaways (it would be rude if I participated for profit, and I?m trying to avoid that). But it does inspire me something. If I host a collectible giveaway, and if anyone sells the collectibles I give away, they owe me all the profit they make on the collectible. It?s not a con art scheme, but rather a penalty to discourage users from participating if they?re going to participate just for profit. Is that a good idea?



I personally don't think it's a good idea since if they do sell it (it definitely sucks), but since they won it, it now belongs to them, so they can do whatever they want with it. The best action you can take is to ban them from all future giveaways that you host, since you have the ability to do so because it's your giveaway. Usually noting that in the giveaway makes it so users wouldn't sell it anyways since 1. they won't ever be able to enter into your future giveaways and 2. they would most likely get backlash from people and most people wouldn't want that. :3


----------



## John Wick

I think Alolan means that entering a giveaway should be because you truly want that collectible, and not entering it with the plan in mind to sell it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Miharu said:


> I personally don't think it's a good idea since if they do sell it (it definitely sucks), but since they won it, it now belongs to them, so they can do whatever they want with it.



That may be true when a collectible you previously owned is under new ownership, you don?t get to decide what to do with it. However, it?s not about if they?re going to sell what they win. It?s about why they participate in the giveaway. If I catch them selling the collectible within 1 to 4 weeks after winning the giveaway, I would know their intentions. But if they had it for at least a month, and sell it then, I would be unsure what their intentions are. So that rule wouldn?t apply for the long run. But I can for the short run.

If a fine wouldn?t work (it sounds more like a lawsuit than a fine), would a negative Wi-Fi rating be appropriate? They may not have scammed you or engaged in any online disrespect, but you can use it if they violated your trade rules, and if the winner participated in the giveaway just to make profit off free collectibles when the rules specify that they can?t, they have violated your trade rules.


----------



## Miharu

John Wick said:


> I think Alolan means that entering a giveaway should be because you truly want that collectible, and not entering it with the plan in mind to sell it.



I was responding to this part below c: And yeah, that's why more people are starting to add rules where you can't sell the collectible right away if you win it. Should only enter it because you want it cx  



Alolan_Apples said:


> If I host a collectible giveaway, and if anyone sells the collectibles I give away, they owe me all the profit they make on the collectible. It’s not a con art scheme, but rather a penalty to discourage users from participating if they’re going to participate just for profit. Is that a good idea?







Alolan_Apples said:


> That may be true when a collectible you previously owned is under new ownership, you don’t get to decide what to do with it. However, it’s not about if they’re going to sell what they win. It’s about why they participate in the giveaway. If I catch them selling the collectible within 1 to 4 weeks after winning the giveaway, I would know their intentions. But if they had it for at least a month, and sell it then, I would be unsure what their intentions are. So that rule wouldn’t apply for the long run. But I can for the short run.
> 
> If a fine wouldn’t work (it sounds more like a lawsuit than a fine), would a negative Wi-Fi rating be appropriate? They may not have scammed you or engaged in any online disrespect, but you can use it if they violated your trade rules, and if the winner participated in the giveaway just to make profit off free collectibles when the rules specify that they can’t, they have violated your trade rules.



Yeah! Usually I always include something along the lines of "Please only enter this giveaway if you actually want the collectible and not to resell it." for my giveaways. :3 I definitely agree with the short run! O: I wouldn't mind if they entered with the intention of actually wanting it then after a month they no longer want it. 

I'll say that's up to you! :3 I'm not too sure on the rulings for a Wi-Fi rating so maybe a mod can clarify that for you. cx I personally would just leave it be. If they won one of my giveaways and sold it within a month, I would just ban them and blacklist them from all my giveaways and shops haha! I feel like it's already a punishment for them since many people tend to keep an eye on things too! They wouldn't have a good reputation on here if they did something like that since it's pretty much looked down on x: They would pretty much be digging their own graves at that point. I wouldn't stress over trying to give them anymore punishments besides that, but that's just my opinion. cx


----------



## Alolan_Apples

But here?s a question that I want an answer. Why are sellers discouraging scalping too? If a collectible is being given away, it would be unfair to put a price on something you got for free (and depending on the case, it?s ungrateful), but collectibles being sold already have a price on them. Do you think it?s for the same reason why giveaway hosts don?t allow participation for selling, or is it because there?s a low supply of TBT in circulation?

On the subject of giving away collectibles and setting rules, another thing I am starting to do when I host a giveaway (more particularly 1,000 TBT giveaways where you just enter), I have a rule where you cannot enter if you have more than 5,000 TBT. Reason being is that it?s hard to make TBT in general, and allowing TBT hoarders to enter TBT giveaways would make them hoard even more TBT. Plus, if you have what you want, there?s no need to get more, especially if you?re going to hoard it.


----------



## Oblivia

Just wanted to pop in and clarify something! While it's *extremely* poor taste to sell a collectible that you were given for free via a giveaway or to enter a giveaway with the intent to sell the item, leaving a negative feedback rating isn't exactly appropriate in this scenario. Once you give a collectible to another user, it is effectively theirs, and they're free to do whatever they'd like with it. They didn't violate a forum rule and it also wasn't a buying/selling transaction (which is when feedback is appropriate), so leaving feedback for a giveaway winner at all would be unnecessary by definition.

We don't allow public blacklisting here for obvious reasons, but we can't stop members from simply not counting entries from certain people in the means of a private blacklist. However, it's not possible to tell others what to do with items that are in their possession.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oblivia said:


> Just wanted to pop in and clarify something! While it's *extremely* poor taste to sell a collectible that you were given for free via a giveaway or to enter a giveaway with the intent to sell the item, leaving a negative feedback rating isn't exactly appropriate in this scenario. Once you give a collectible to another user, it is effectively theirs, and they're free to do whatever they'd like with it. They didn't violate a forum rule and it also wasn't a buying/selling transaction (which is when feedback is appropriate), so leaving feedback for a giveaway winner at all would be unnecessary by definition.
> 
> We don't allow public blacklisting here for obvious reasons, but we can't stop members from simply not counting entries from certain people in the means of a private blacklist. However, it's not possible to tell others what to do with items that are in their possession.


Make a WOTC but for giveaways lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Just wanted to pop in and clarify something! While it's *extremely* poor taste to sell a collectible that you were given for free via a giveaway or to enter a giveaway with the intent to sell the item, leaving a negative feedback rating isn't exactly appropriate in this scenario. Once you give a collectible to another user, it is effectively theirs, and they're free to do whatever they'd like with it. They didn't violate a forum rule and it also wasn't a buying/selling transaction (which is when feedback is appropriate), so leaving feedback for a giveaway winner at all would be unnecessary by definition.
> 
> We don't allow public blacklisting here for obvious reasons, but we can't stop members from simply not counting entries from certain people in the means of a private blacklist. However, it's not possible to tell others what to do with items that are in their possession.



Thanks for clarifying that. I also wonder if this clarification also means that they don’t have to owe profit to the giveaway host they won it from. I thought it would be a good deterrent to participation just for profit.


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I also wonder if this clarification also means that they don’t have to owe profit to the giveaway host they won it from. I thought it would be a good deterrent to participation just for profit.



They definitely wouldn't owe the host anything. It'd be equally poor taste for someone to demand or expect payment from a giveaway they hosted, even if they weren't pleased with the outcome.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dinosaurz said:


> Make a WOTC but for giveaways lol



a wizards of the coast?


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> a wizards of the coast?



Wisdom of the crowd but close enough


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know we’re not allowed to trade any digital item for real money on this site, but I have a question about that. Has real money trades for collectibles and Animal Crossing items happened on this site before? I thought it was forbidden from the beginning, but after reading the past Bell Tree directs, I learned it wasn’t stated in the rules until the March Direct in 2014. This left me wondering if it actually happened before, hence why it was added to the rules. Usually when something problematic happens, and it wasn’t in the rules, they add it to the rules when a new direct happens.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm pretty sure I've heard cases of it being a thing people did before it was officially outlined in the rules, yeah

with tbt having a value of like 1tbt=1? (usd), and any digital item real-world currency prices based upon this


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember that trade for real money have been forbidden since the beginning of my membership (it was added to the rules even before that). They also clarified that you can?t trade gift card codes for digital items (including eShop codes) or require donating to charity to get items here. But as time went by, they clarified the rule even further where you can?t even trade digital items for any for-pay currencies from other sites, as well as codes outside of Nintendo, fully segregating real money trades and real item trades for virtual items and virtual currency.

My opinion on this matter: it?s not just unfair and immoral to ask for real money in order to sell your digital items, but that practice is also highly illegal. If people are asking for real money for something that doesn?t have real worth, this is considered scamming. If real money trades for virtual items are allowed here, and it goes out of control, this site may be slapped with a heavy lawsuit. It?s also against the law to do business without a license.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> ...
> 
> My opinion on this matter: it’s not just unfair and immoral to ask for real money in order to sell your digital items, but that practice is also highly illegal. If people are asking for real money for something that doesn’t have real worth, this is considered scamming. If real money trades for virtual items are allowed here, and it goes out of control, this site may be slapped with a heavy lawsuit. It’s also against the law to do business without a license.



Ok, it is not scamming to sell digital items for real money as long as people actually value it and are willing to pay for it. All you have to do is look at CSGO skins on Steam to know that selling digital items for real money is ok and normal. Additionally, DLC in our beloved video games is technically the same thing... Also, you do not have to have a license to do business online for the most part, all you have to do is look at eBay. Business licenses are only necessary if you are doing business at a physical location and if you want to be more official along with additional protections (trademarks, patents, intellectual property protection, limited liability, etc.). Just my 2 cents. I could have misread the context of your post, let me know if I did.


----------



## kikotoot

I told you guys to go for the dark candy!!! +Possible pink one

- - - Post Merge - - -

Imagine how messed up interest rates would get in certain countries if trading non-value digital items for real money was a thing

suddenly you have non ACers spamming TBT forums to make a quick buck of TBT, people spending days on contest entries so they can get a moon wand and sell their acct for big bucks, crazy stuff

(though I have friends who do that in mmos, all you need for it to be more legal is an intermediate premium currency that can be boutght with $$$, then you trade your game currency or items for the game premium one effectively)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> Ok, it is not scamming to sell digital items for real money as long as people actually value it and are willing to pay for it. All you have to do is look at CSGO skins on Steam to know that selling digital items for real money is ok and normal. Additionally, DLC in our beloved video games is technically the same thing... Also, you do not have to have a license to do business online for the most part, all you have to do is look at eBay. Business licenses are only necessary if you are doing business at a physical location and if you want to be more official along with additional protections (trademarks, patents, intellectual property protection, limited liability, etc.). Just my 2 cents. I could have misread the context of your post, let me know if I did.



I believe you have. What I mean by digital items, I don?t mean entire games or additional content that expand your games. I mean like individual items from the original game (like a Green Lamp in Animal Crossing or a Pinwheel Collectible from TBT). Even if you do value it a lot, digital items have no real worth, as you shouldn?t have to pay real money to get what you want in-game or in-site. Especially to strangers you don?t know. You also don?t own the rights to Animal Crossing or any video game by Nintendo. So if you?re making real money off of something in-game as a player, that could land you in serious trouble.

When I said you can?t do business without a license, I can?t believe I forgot about eBay. I was mindless about that part, but I did want to point out that trading TBT items and ACNL items for real money is against the law. If it isn?t, it?s still immoral and unfair, which is why I?m glad that real money trades are forbidden on this site.


----------



## MasterM64

Alolan_Apples said:


> I believe you have. What I mean by digital items, I don’t mean entire games or additional content that expand your games. I mean like individual items from the original game (like a Green Lamp in Animal Crossing or a Pinwheel Collectible from TBT). Even if you do value it a lot, digital items have no real worth, as you shouldn’t have to pay real money to get what you want in-game or in-site. Especially to strangers you don’t know. You also don’t own the rights to Animal Crossing or any video game by Nintendo. So if you’re making real money off of something in-game as a player, that could land you in serious trouble.
> 
> When I said you can’t do business without a license, I can’t believe I forgot about eBay. I was mindless about that part, but I did want to point out that trading TBT items and ACNL items for real money is against the law. If it isn’t, it’s still immoral and unfair, which is why I’m glad that real money trades are forbidden on this site.



Ah, I get what you are saying now. I also think it would be silly to pay real money for in-game items as well.


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:
			
		

> trading TBT items and ACNL items for real money is against the law. If it isn’t, it’s still immoral and unfair, which is why I’m glad that real money trades are forbidden on this site.



Maybe actually know that before making such a bold claim... I've never heard of any law like that. I don't think you're gonna be arrested for selling stuff like that, its all buyer beware yada yada. Do you're own research before making a purchase like that, and if you don't then consider your money gone after it leaves your hand. But if someone wants to spend their cash on digital stuff that has no "value" then good for them. But whose to judge value in another person's eyes too

A better example than eBay I think would be like Facebook marketplace. The fact that people can openly advertise their stuff and meet in person to sell all easily like that yeah is sketchy on paper. But I've had multiple interactions and paid for things like this with great results. Its about knowing what you're getting into, doing your research, and taking responsibility for your naive self if you screw up because the law doesn't have anything to do with private payments like this. You can't expect some other power to bail you out if at the heart of it, you made a misinformed or poor decision. At worst you can go to like private court, but if you were just an idiot and didn't do your research then you won't get anything out of that....

But yeah TBT law says don't pay real money for online/ video game stuff like collectibles and such, or use the forums to buy in game stuff. Takes away from the game and experience. With real or forum rules, you can always break them and take that into your own hands, but don't look for remorse if you get caught and booted.


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly my thoughts on it are much more complicated, but the shorthand is pretty much all value is fabricated to begin with and if someone's willing to pay the money, then yes, it has value

though i do agree that banning real-money transactions was a smart move


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have an event idea (which is what my current popsicle giveaway is doing). There should be a contest or event where somebody makes a parody of a song by altering the lyrics to make it Bell Tree-themed. But it’s hosted by the staff. I enjoy doing this, and I hope others do it too.


----------



## cornimer

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have an event idea (which is what my current popsicle giveaway is doing). There should be a contest or event where somebody makes a parody of a song by altering the lyrics to make it Bell Tree-themed. But it’s hosted by the staff. I enjoy doing this, and I hope others do it too.



Yes please! That's an event I could actually have a chance at doing well in  I love writing parodies so much


----------



## Alolan_Apples

cornimer said:


> Yes please! That's an event I could actually have a chance at doing well in  I love writing parodies so much



My favorite parody I made:

_It’s a site of items, and a site of Bells,
Where a user buys, and a user sells,
There’re items that we send, and the Bells that we spend,
At the Bell Tree Marketplace!

It’s the Bell Tree Marketplace,
It’s the Bell Tree Marketplace,
It’s the Bell Tree Marketplace,
Where collectibles are sold!_


----------



## LambdaDelta

what is the basis of this parody?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> what is the basis of this parody?



If you mean what song I parodized to make this song, that would be _It’s a Small World_, from Disney’s parks.


----------



## Zura

Are there any new pokemon collectibles planned for Sword and Shield? dynamaxing ball for example?


----------



## John Wick

I would feel weird doing a parody.

I think it's more for the younger folks. ^_^


----------



## glow

Excalibur said:


> Are there any new pokemon collectibles planned for Sword and Shield? dynamaxing ball for example?



omg this would be hot


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd personally doubt it, if only because of just coming off of the halloween event

but who knows


----------



## Nougat

Excalibur said:


> Are there any new pokemon collectibles planned for Sword and Shield? dynamaxing ball for example?



OMG yes that would fit my lineup so well


----------



## Azrael

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd personally doubt it, if only because of just coming off of the halloween event
> 
> but who knows



Wasn’t last year around the same time and they did the pokemon event?


----------



## cornimer

Azrael said:


> Wasn’t last year around the same time and they did the pokemon event?



Yes the pokemon event was mid-November last year; however the Halloween event was much smaller.


----------



## BluebearL

What’s going on with the shop restock? It’s almost an hour late and there are two people with enough tokens and want the strange doll.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t always win a raffle. Sometimes, I do win. Other times, no. It’s not a big deal if I lose, considering all of the other opportunities I have. The only time a raffle is a big deal to me was when the Moon Wands were being raffled in 2016. I still wish I won one back then, and I don’t know if they ever will return them. But then again, the staff said “nothing is impossible”, which means the moon wand might come back in the future. Maybe in 2023.


----------



## glow

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don?t always win a raffle. Sometimes, I do win. Other times, no. It?s not a big deal if I lose, considering all of the other opportunities I have. The only time a raffle is a big deal to me was when the Moon Wands were being raffled in 2016. I still wish I won one back then, and I don?t know if they ever will return them. But then again, the staff said ?nothing is impossible?, which means the moon wand might come back in the future. Maybe in 2023.









give me the moon George mods


----------



## Zura

Please tell me you're adding more Pokeballs and balls like the Love Ball are getting a restocked. It's all I want for Christmas! Please and thank you


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m gonna participate in the next Pok?mon week, but this time, I don’t expect to win a raffle if there is any. I already won a Pok?ball raffle once. I hope I don’t win again.


----------



## toadsworthy

I want an ultra ball collectible to match the weird doll I didn’t win


----------



## Nougat

While we're at it please throw in a Dream Ball or Heal Ball.


----------



## Zane

Nougat said:


> While we're at it please throw in a Dream Ball or Heal Ball.



aaaa those are the only other 2 pok?balls I'd really care to see as collectibles honestly (especially dream ball). They're the ones I use in-game when Love ball isn't possible. :p


----------



## seliph

psssst revamp pokeball


----------



## LambdaDelta

I keep telling them to, and they keep refusing

I even revamped it myself already, using the exact same assets the moon and love balls were ripped from


----------



## will.

LambdaDelta said:


> I keep telling them to, and they keep refusing
> 
> I even revamped it myself already, using the exact same assets the moon and love balls were ripped from



;-;


----------



## Stella-Io

If *LamdbaDelta* became Project Staff, they'd be too powerful.

The staff fear that power.


----------



## Azrael

Nougat said:


> While we're at it please throw in a Dream Ball or Heal Ball.



Heal ball, yes please!


----------



## Zane

i probably would have sold my pokeball a long time ago if i wasn?t still clinging to the hope in my heart that it will be updated someday


----------



## Zura

I'm hoping to get a love ball from the event because I gave Miharu my strange doll. Restocking the love ball would make both our wishes come true


----------



## Nougat

Excalibur said:


> I'm hoping to get a love ball from the event because I gave Miharu my strange doll. Restocking the love ball would make both our wishes come true



I think there would be a bigger chance of having new Pokemon collectibles and a raffle for a few winners that can choose to have a Love Ball or Moon Ball.. Karma should be on your side though, since you gave yours away!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm actually leaning towards the idea of one or both of the new balls from the last pokemon week returning alongside one or two new ones, myself

with the standard poke ball being the raffle prize, like last time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> i probably would have sold my pokeball a long time ago if i wasn’t still clinging to the hope in my heart that it will be updated someday



if i ever got a pokeball, this would be the only thing that would make me hesitate to sell/trade away

since I know I'd absolutely want it if they did ever bother updating it


----------



## Zura

Well if new balls came out, I'd have to fight for them all. Don't think I have the resources though xD


----------



## Sweetley

I would love to see new Pokeball collectibles. Or some Pokemon related collectibles in general.

Btw, what are the current prices for a Love Ball or Moon Ball (like how much you have to pay approximately for one of them)?


----------



## Zura

Purry said:


> I would love to see new Pokeball collectibles. Or some Pokemon related collectibles in general.
> 
> Btw, what are the current prices for a Love Ball or Moon Ball (like how much you have to pay approximately for one of them)?



Moons ball is around 5k if I'm not mistaken. Love ball could be really anything because nobody ever sells theirs and when they do, they expect a lot.


----------



## cornimer

Purry said:


> I would love to see new Pokeball collectibles. Or some Pokemon related collectibles in general.
> 
> Btw, what are the current prices for a Love Ball or Moon Ball (like how much you have to pay approximately for one of them)?



Love and moon balls are hard to find. I would say the last sales were about 4k for moonball and 7k for loveball?


----------



## seliph

Purry said:


> I would love to see new Pokeball collectibles. Or some Pokemon related collectibles in general.
> 
> Btw, what are the current prices for a Love Ball or Moon Ball (like how much you have to pay approximately for one of them)?



i recently bought a love ball for 6k tbt, moon ball is generally a bit less


----------



## Sweetley

Thanks everyone and yikes, guess I have no chances at the moment to get one of them. :/ Hope there will be another Pokemon week where you can maybe get them as a prize or something


----------



## Zura

Im never around during Pokemon game releases. Do they usually do an event of some kind? I'll need to prepare.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Excalibur said:


> Im never around during Pokemon game releases. Do they usually do an event of some kind? I'll need to prepare.



They did the Love/Moon ball event for the release of Let's Go, but I can't recall if they did anything that substantial for SM/USUM. I'm secretly hoping that they do an event for the release of Sword and Shield, I would love to get another pokeball collectible (I unfortunately sold my Love Ball last year and I wish I still had it).


----------



## Zura

Yeah the Pokeballs are the best collectibles. That's why I want them all xD

Gotta get them all! Pokeballs!


----------



## Emolga59

How much does an Eevee egg normally cost?


----------



## will.

Emolga59 said:


> How much does an Eevee egg normally cost?



they go for around 400-500 tbt each usually


----------



## Emolga59

Can there be a 2019 Waluigi egg?


----------



## John Wick

It would be great if we could put them in the order we want without trading dates.
There's collectibles I'd really like but none the year I'd need to make them work, hence.. settling for something that isn't what I really want.


----------



## will.

John Wick said:


> It would be great if we could put them in the order we want without trading dates.
> There's collectibles I'd really like but none the year I'd need to make them work, hence.. settling for something that isn't what I really want.



i think about this a lot and honestly i think date trading is so much more fun
sure its frustrating sometimes but i think its so much more rewarding to have a lineup complete after trading dates
in my honest opinion, i think it would make lineups a lot less impressive if they took date limitations off


----------



## John Wick

will. said:


> i think about this a lot and honestly i think date trading is so much more fun
> sure its frustrating sometimes but i think its so much more rewarding to have a lineup complete after trading dates
> in my honest opinion, i think it would make lineups a lot less impressive if they took date limitations off



I agree with most of that, but there are certain collectibles I can't ever use because of the year it was made. 

I went through so many to see what year they came out, and I ended up giving up on over 20 of them, and settled for green candy, which isn't really want I want, but the dates work so...


----------



## will.

John Wick said:


> I agree with most of that, but there are certain collectibles I can't ever use because of the year it was made.
> 
> I went through so many to see what year they came out, and I ended up giving up on over 20 of them, and settled for green candy, which isn't really want I want, but the dates work so...



aw omg which ones did you want


----------



## John Wick

I wanted dark eggs, the tradable ones. Nightmare eggs? It was one of those two.

Then the ancient candle dates blocked me doing something, and the Yoshi Eggs end in 2016, but I don't mind them on the bottom.

I've deleted the pics now, but I take screens of my lineup, and other folks who have what I'd like, then copy and paste them where I want to see how they look. Then I check out what years they were released, and find my mock lineup won't work. LOL

I'm pretty happy with what I have now though!


----------



## Naekoya

John Wick said:


> I wanted dark eggs, the tradable ones. Nightmare eggs? It was one of those two.
> 
> Then the ancient candle dates blocked me doing something, and the Yoshi Eggs end in 2016, but I don't mind them on the bottom.
> 
> I've deleted the pics now, but I take screens of my lineup, and other folks who have what I'd like, then copy and paste them where I want to see how they look. Then I check out what years they were released, and find my mock lineup won't work. LOL
> 
> I'm pretty happy with what I have now though!



your lineup looks awesome! o: *thumbs up*


----------



## Zura

Wouldn't a collectible lineup of just pokeballs look amazing? That's my dream lineup


----------



## John Wick

Thank you, and ditto! ^_^


----------



## rianne

Excalibur said:


> Wouldn't a collectible lineup of just pokeballs look amazing? That's my dream lineup



Deck the ball(SsS) with boughs of jolly(. . .natured Pok?mon).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hosting my popsicle giveaway was tough. Each time I bump it, it keeps falling off the first page of results. For the longest time, most of my trading threads hardly got off the first page of results, but now it does.

I also wonder why not very many users entered.


----------



## Zura

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hosting my popsicle giveaway was tough. Each time I bump it, it keeps falling off the first page of results. For the longest time, most of my trading threads hardly got off the first page of results, but now it does.
> 
> I also wonder why not very many users entered.



I was going to but never got around to it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> Deck the ball(SsS) with boughs of jolly(. . .natured Pok?mon).



That made me laugh so hard xD


----------



## will.

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hosting my popsicle giveaway was tough. Each time I bump it, it keeps falling off the first page of results. For the longest time, most of my trading threads hardly got off the first page of results, but now it does.
> 
> I also wonder why not very many users entered.



i figure the market is more active now because of the event that just happened and that's why threads are falling down more often
and also i didn't think i was creative enough to make an award winning parody

also, wouldn't it be better for you to have labeled that thread as a contest and not a giveaway?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hosting my popsicle giveaway was tough. Each time I bump it, it keeps falling off the first page of results. For the longest time, most of my trading threads hardly got off the first page of results, but now it does.
> 
> I also wonder why not very many users entered.



tbh, I was just distracted by other things. both on and off of tbt


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hosting my popsicle giveaway was tough. Each time I bump it, it keeps falling off the first page of results. For the longest time, most of my trading threads hardly got off the first page of results, but now it does.
> 
> I also wonder why not very many users entered.



weird doll got people like whoa


----------



## Zura

toadsworthy said:


> weird doll got people like whoa



 Congrats btw it made me sad seeing you not get a doll.


----------



## toadsworthy

Excalibur said:


> Congrats btw it made me sad seeing you not get a doll.



omg thanks my little boy is home now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Weird Doll thing may have put a spike in Marketplace activity, but I think this is a sign of something good. The marketplace is becoming more lively. All we need to do is to wait for the new AC game to come out.


----------



## Zane

so what?s the word on wix candies they selling for 200 tbt or what 
;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> so what’s the word on wix candies they selling for 200 tbt or what
> ;-;



I think you missed a 0 there?


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> I think you missed a 0 there?



Really 2k?


----------



## cornimer

Excalibur said:


> Really 2k?



Yup I've seen several Wix and Pierrot sales at 2k


----------



## Stella-Io

cornimer said:


> Yup I've seen several Wix and Pierrot sales at 2k



Daaaaaamn if I wasn't liking my Pierrot Candy to go with my Wix Candy, I'd be having mad tbt rn.


----------



## Sweetley

Anybody knows what the current price is for a Invader?


----------



## cornimer

Purry said:


> Anybody knows what the current price is for a Invader?



I think it is currently valued around 4k!


----------



## Sweetley

cornimer said:


> I think it is currently valued around 4k!



Oof, well guess I'm not gonna start looking for one...

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Corrie

Nobody seems to want fruit at the moment. ;w;


----------



## Wildtown

Corrie said:


> Nobody seems to want fruit at the moment. ;w;



ikr ;-; they like sweets but not rly ...


----------



## seliph

Corrie said:


> Nobody seems to want fruit at the moment. ;w;



kids these days just want sugar and lies


----------



## Corrie

seliph said:


> kids these days just want sugar and lies



Maybe the spring will help temp them for health!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Corrie said:


> Nobody seems to want fruit at the moment. ;w;



I don't think I've ever used the fruit collectibles in a lineup I liked before.  Uhh...


----------



## Corrie

Watch the demand for them skyrocket after winter.


----------



## seliph

new horizons: *releases*

everyone on tbt:


----------



## Corrie

seliph said:


> new horizons: *releases*
> 
> everyone on tbt:



It'll be like OH. NOW YOU WANT THEM!??!


----------



## LambdaDelta

[Buying] coconut collectible


----------



## Zura

How much is a nightmare egg worth?


----------



## Wildtown

Excalibur said:


> How much is a nightmare egg worth?



2-3k i think


----------



## John Wick

Nobody wants peaches.


----------



## Wildtown

John Wick said:


> Nobody wants peaches.



ikr i have 5...


----------



## Corrie

John Wick said:


> Nobody wants peaches.



Fruit is hatee at the moment


----------



## Wildtown

Corrie said:


> Fruit is hatee at the moment



i like fruit i have 2 cherries in my lineup rn


----------



## Corrie

Wildtown said:


> i like fruit i have 2 cherries in my lineup rn



They look super cute!!


----------



## Stella-Io

John Wick said:


> Nobody wants peaches.



I would have bought them had I already not had 2 2019 peaches I needed for my lineup.

I have thought about doing an entire row of peaches, but that would require alot of tbt I don't have


----------



## BluebearL

Fruit value is declining with such little interest. Maybe it's about time that the sweets such as cakes weren't more affordable! This isn't a school canteen!


----------



## lsabella

I like fruit too!


----------



## LadyDestani

I like the fruit, but I've already completed my fruit lineup so I don't need any more.


----------



## LambdaDelta

LadyDestani said:


> I like the fruit, but I've already completed my fruit lineup so I don't need any more.



this is basically me

I mean I suppose I could get multiples (that I don't already have) for other lineup options, but bleh

other priorities rn


----------



## Emolga59

Look at my Mint family!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ruby mint


----------



## Corrie

Emolga59 said:


> Look at my Mint family!



Looks nice! Is Mint your favourite villager?


----------



## Zura

I've been thinking. Selling collectibles is an ok way to make TBT but you must first own the collectibles. Not only does it require investing TBT to get collectibles but only the rarest are wanted. Personally, I don't have the TBT to buy/sell rare collectibles and I barely have any collectibles of my own. So how else would someone make TBT? Services. People pay their hard earned TBT for things like art, in game items, aesthetics etc. While I'm not good at supplying any of these, it would help me make the TBT I need. Now if only I had the time to plan...


----------



## Azrael

Excalibur said:


> I've been thinking. Selling collectibles is an ok way to make TBT but you must first own the collectibles. Not only does it require investing TBT to get collectibles but only the rarest are wanted. Personally, I don't have the TBT to buy/sell rare collectibles and I barely have any collectibles of my own. So how else would someone make TBT? Services. People pay their hard earned TBT for things like art, in game items, aesthetics etc. While I'm not good at supplying any of these, it would help me make the TBT I need. Now if only I had the time to plan...



Participating in events is a great way to get started with collectibles! Obviously it's a little harder if you want collectibles from the event but if you have extra event currency or aren't interested in any of the items, you can always get them and resell them! Like the Strange Doll from the Halloween event! We just had the event and it's already worth around 6k!!! 

A slow but easiest way is also just being active on the forum. You might be surprised how much you can earn just from posting often!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Excalibur said:


> I've been thinking. Selling collectibles is an ok way to make TBT but you must first own the collectibles. Not only does it require investing TBT to get collectibles but only the rarest are wanted.



what?

of the high value collectibles, the vast majority are obtained during events, purchased with event exclusive currency obtained through participation in said event


----------



## Emolga59

Corrie said:


> Looks nice! Is Mint your favourite villager?



She's not, Pecan is though. Mint lives in my town right now and I purposefully made her live near Brewster's. (She goes almost every morning.) I need to find one more Mint though.


----------



## Zura

I meant buying from other users to trade later. Doesn't buying collectibles during events just to sell them later seem a little greedy?


----------



## John Wick

Excalibur said:


> I meant buying from other users to trade later. Doesn't buying collectibles during events just to sell them later seem a little greedy?



Maybe, if someone misses out that really wanted it, and missed out on a restock.


----------



## MasterM64

Excalibur said:


> I meant buying from other users to trade later. Doesn't buying collectibles during events just to sell them later seem a little greedy?



It isn't greedy because people earned the collectibles during the event through participation or downright luck. It's like working for a living, you earn what you obtain through effort.


----------



## will.

Excalibur said:


> I meant buying from other users to trade later. Doesn't buying collectibles during events just to sell them later seem a little greedy?



definitely not greedy at all. people buy good items and resell them for usually a fair price. its a) how the market works and b) a good way for people who didn’t participate in an event to get collectibles that they wanted.


----------



## seliph

Excalibur said:


> I meant buying from other users to trade later. Doesn't buying collectibles during events just to sell them later seem a little greedy?



not really, especially if your collectible wishlist is like 80k tbt :')


----------



## LambdaDelta

Excalibur said:


> I meant buying from other users to trade later. Doesn't buying collectibles during events just to sell them later seem a little greedy?



I mean arguably, but not like the staff is giving people better options if you aren't skilled enough for art commissions or whatever


----------



## toadsworthy

Excalibur said:


> I meant buying from other users to trade later. Doesn't buying collectibles during events just to sell them later seem a little greedy?



in certain context and aspects it can come across this way, I understand what you mean. But not all examples of it


----------



## Zura

seliph said:


> not really, especially if your collectible wishlist is like 80k tbt :')



I feel your pain on a spiritual level


----------



## Bizhiins

Can someone explain collectibles to me? I?ve read through all the explanations on here and I still don?t really get it.
I?ve been posting on here for a while now and the collectibles never really interested me. However, I see that a lot of people are really obsessed with them and trading for them. I like the way some of them look, like the spooky ones in particular, but some of them are worth _so much_. What is the appeal? Are they just for show to display under your avatar? Is it a more efficient way of trading with others than using TBT? Are there any other uses besides trading and the display of them?
And what do the dates mean? I notice people look for specific dates. Does it change the way they look? Sorry if I sound naive, but I really just want a thorough explanation!


----------



## BluebearL

Bizhiins said:


> Can someone explain collectibles to me? I’ve read through all the explanations on here and I still don’t really get it.
> I’ve been posting on here for a while now and the collectibles never really interested me. However, I see that a lot of people are really obsessed with them and trading for them. I like the way some of them look, like the spooky ones in particular, but some of them are worth _so much_. What is the appeal? Are they just for show to display under your avatar? Is it a more efficient way of trading with others than using TBT? Are there any other uses besides trading and the display of them?
> And what do the dates mean? I notice people look for specific dates. Does it change the way they look? Sorry if I sound naive, but I really just want a thorough explanation!



You don’t sound naive at all! Collectables are so popular just because they are cute little pieces of tbt exclusive art purely for display under your profile picture. To be honest I don’t think anyone quiet knows why they are so popular, they just an addictive thing to collect. The dates effect the order in which they are placed on your profile. The oldest dates go towards the bottom right of your lineup while the newer ones are on the top left and like all designs, they look better on certain orders I guess. Hope this helps!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like any currency, because it has rarity and what some users would consider “rich users” (those with rare collectables) it attracts a desire to move up the ladder

- - - Post Merge - - -

For me personally I easily get into collecting things and collectables are pretty cute to me.


----------



## toadsworthy

its all about the clout


----------



## LadyDestani

Bizhiins said:


> Can someone explain collectibles to me? I?ve read through all the explanations on here and I still don?t really get it.
> I?ve been posting on here for a while now and the collectibles never really interested me. However, I see that a lot of people are really obsessed with them and trading for them. I like the way some of them look, like the spooky ones in particular, but some of them are worth _so much_. What is the appeal? Are they just for show to display under your avatar? Is it a more efficient way of trading with others than using TBT? Are there any other uses besides trading and the display of them?
> And what do the dates mean? I notice people look for specific dates. Does it change the way they look? Sorry if I sound naive, but I really just want a thorough explanation!



I didn't get into collectibles for quite a while after joining. One day, I saw that they had a Mint collectible in the shop. I didn't have much use for my TBT and Mint was one of my starting villagers, so I bought it. Then, she looked lonely all by herself so I bought the Ruby and Coco collectibles to go with her. It just snowballed from there. It really is addicting.

But collectibles don't do anything. You just display them and they can be used as another way to change your aesthetic, like your signature and avatar.

As BluebearL said, the dates only matter if you want your lineup in a specific order.


----------



## Zura

The Pokemon banner is tight


----------



## LambdaDelta

pokemon week????

yeah, I know it's probably just to celebrate gen8's release


----------



## Azrael

Aww. I was hoping for at least a pokemon raffle for the balls or something. Sad day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I might start a new “assorted” collectibles lineup. This time, each collectible represents a different month:


Star Glow Wand - January
*Chocolate Cake* - February
*Green Balloon* - March
*Eevee Easter Egg* - April
*Blue Rose* - May
*Ice Cream Swirl* - June
*Orange Candy* - July
*Tetris Grid* - August
*September Birthstone* - September
*Pumpkin Cupcake* - October
Apple - November
*Jingle Doll* - December
I made the unfortunate decision to axe my previous “assorted” collectible lineup because I wanted to help stimulate the marketplace. But now, I’m working on getting a new one. Right now, I wouldn’t be interested into buying anymore collectibles as I want to avoid going below 10,000 TBT, so I’m gonna wait until I obtain another rare collectible from the events (or until ACNH comes out).


----------



## Bizhiins

BluebearL said:


> You don’t sound naive at all! Collectables are so popular just because they are cute little pieces of tbt exclusive art purely for display under your profile picture. To be honest I don’t think anyone quiet knows why they are so popular, they just an addictive thing to collect. The dates effect the order in which they are placed on your profile. The oldest dates go towards the bottom right of your lineup while the newer ones are on the top left and like all designs, they look better on certain orders I guess. Hope this helps!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Like any currency, because it has rarity and what some users would consider “rich users” (those with rare collectables) it attracts a desire to move up the ladder
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For me personally I easily get into collecting things and collectables are pretty cute to me.



Thanks for the explanation, I feel like I get it more now. I can see how it can get easily addicting, which is why I don’t let myself get into it because I know I would probably get really into it too.. but I need to be saving my TBT for my AC towns!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> I didn't get into collectibles for quite a while after joining. One day, I saw that they had a Mint collectible in the shop. I didn't have much use for my TBT and Mint was one of my starting villagers, so I bought it. Then, she looked lonely all by herself so I bought the Ruby and Coco collectibles to go with her. It just snowballed from there. It really is addicting.
> 
> But collectibles don't do anything. You just display them and they can be used as another way to change your aesthetic, like your signature and avatar.
> 
> As BluebearL said, the dates only matter if you want your lineup in a specific order.



Thank you! I can see why people like them, and they do look pretty cool under people’s avatars  I cannot let myself get addicted though though — argh!! I need to save my TBT for my ACNL towns!


----------



## Sweetley

I wonder when there will be new villager collectibles. I would love to see a Ankha, Timmy/Tommy and Gracie collectible


----------



## LambdaDelta

farley collectible when


----------



## MapleSilver

I'd like to see a Lolly collectible. I think she's popular enough that she'd have a decent chance of actually getting one. 

What I'd _really_ like to see is a Sprocket collectible, but the chances of that are slim to none considering how unpopular he seems to be. 

For special characters, a Blathers or Brewster collectible would be amazing.


----------



## Nougat

How about... Bopper collectibles for the end of year holidays!


----------



## toadsworthy

I will do whatever I need to make tangy collectible happen


----------



## Nougat

toadsworthy said:


> I will do whatever I need to make tangy collectible happen



Even if you need to hand over your dolls..?

Also: still fond of the idea of rare sunset and rare sunrise collectibles


----------



## cornimer

Nougat said:


> How about... Bopper collectibles for the end of year holidays!





Nougat said:


> Even if you need to hand over your dolls..?
> 
> Also: still fond of the idea of rare sunset and rare sunrise collectibles



Nougat for project staff (she did speak spring sakuras into existance after all!)


----------



## Nougat

cornimer said:


> Nougat for project staff (she did speak spring sakuras into existance after all!)



haha if I would be able to make pixels I'd have loved to do that! Sadly though, I'm not that talented


----------



## Alienfish

Shep and Harvey and KK Slider collectibles when?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm just here waiting for a Marshal collectible ;c


----------



## LambdaDelta

random, but I'm actually kinda amazed justin hasn't used his admin powers to spark a chibi-robo collectible into existence


----------



## MapleSilver

LambdaDelta said:


> random, but I'm actually kinda amazed justin hasn't used his admin powers to spark a chibi-robo collectible into existence



His powers are still replenishing after the creation of the Red Pikmin Egg collectible.


----------



## Chicha

Nougat said:


> Also: still fond of the idea of rare sunset and rare sunrise collectibles



Those would be beautiful collectible options!

I'm happy yet sad there weren't any Pokemon collectibles released. I forgot to check here on release day. Give us Ultra Balls

I would love to see a Stitches collectible and a sunflower collectible. I swear I'd buy an entire lineup of each! They would be *chef's kiss*


----------



## Sweetley

Some ideas for Pokemon collectibles: 

- The logo of each villainous team

- Pikachu, Meowth and Togepi in the same style as those villager collectibles

- A Master Ball 


Also, (not related to Pokemon): A Tommy Christmas Doll which looks in the right direction instead in the left one like the Timmy one does (so that you have a difference between the two).


----------



## LambdaDelta

master ball should be infinite stock 1tbt. to parallel how the pokeball is like the rarest on tbt, while it should be the most common, going by the games

so make the rarest ball in the games the easiest to obtain


----------



## Nougat

Now how cool would this be.. All I need is a Pinky and a Galaxy Egg


----------



## seliph

Purry said:


> - The logo of each villainous team



consider:


----------



## Dinosaurz

I want the rocket poke ball omg make it happen


----------



## Sweetley

seliph said:


> consider:



Okay, but those would be just amazing as collectibles, like I want that Rocket and Aqua one so badly


----------



## Stella-Io

Ngl, I have zero interest in Pok?mon unless Wooloo is involved. But if these were made into a collectable event I'd have to try my hand at them so I can help other people get them if they can't.


----------



## MapleSilver

I'd love a Team Magma ball. If I can't have a mote of flame, at least let me have that.


----------



## Emolga59

What comes for about the same price as a ditto egg?


----------



## MasterM64

Emolga59 said:


> What comes for about the same price as a ditto egg?



I would think Pikachu, Sakura, or possibly Candy would be good 1:1 trades.


----------



## will.

Emolga59 said:


> What comes for about the same price as a ditto egg?



here's a collectible tier list for trades and _general_ pricing models


----------



## Alienfish

make this happen


----------



## Zura

Any new Pokeball is a good Pokeball


----------



## LambdaDelta

what's so great about that ball?


----------



## LambdaDelta

inspired by toadsworthy


----------



## rianne

LambdaDelta said:


> ---boop---



You make such aesthetically pleasing nightmare fuel, I swear.


----------



## mogyay

not being dramatic but it literally kills me i don't have a crescent moon wand..........


----------



## Emolga59

mogyay said:


> not being dramatic but it literally kills me i don't have a crescent moon wand..........



It kills me that you don't have one either. I'd love to gift you one but they're not giftable and I also don't have one.


----------



## will.

mogyay said:


> not being dramatic but it literally kills me i don't have a crescent moon wand..........



mods secretly gift one to you and we all accept it and are happy for mog


----------



## LambdaDelta

mogyay said:


> not being dramatic but it literally kills me i don't have a crescent moon wand..........



same, tbh


----------



## Zura

I feel the same way with Loveball xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean love ball probably has a better chance of being rereleased

and also isn't tied to event winners

and is giftable


----------



## Zura

Don't know exactly how the wands work but I'm sure their events will end up coming back. I think the lack of Pokemon event shows the staff are done celebrating Pokemon. We're also forgetting the fact that the glow wands are from animal crossing so their odds are better. Just owning a love ball is like winning a contest with how much people like them. Even while giftable it would be a miracle to find someone willing to give up there's.

Tbh I agree that my post was a bit over dramatic. Why would not having a certain collectible really effect you that much?! Though if we're trying to be overly dramatic here I might as well join in, right? Who's to say what collectibles you can and can't be dramatic over? Is there a criteria that has to be met first?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Excalibur said:


> Don't know exactly how the wands work but I'm sure their events will end up coming back. I think the lack of Pokemon event shows the staff are done celebrating Pokemon. We're also forgetting the fact that the glow wands are from animal crossing so their odds are better. Just owning a love ball is like winning a contest with how much people like them. Even while giftable it would be a miracle to find someone willing to give up there's.



Pok?mon Sword and Shield may have started the first new generation on a home console, but Pok?mom Let?s Go Pikachu and Let?s Go Eevee was the first Pok?mon games on the Nintendo Switch. But to be fair, you can?t take the same events for granted every year. I was hoping that they could do a TBT Fair in 2018, but the site was too inactive at the time while they had the same moderation team.

One thing I do wish for is another 12 Days of Christmas raffle. I would rather buy raffle tickets to get a chance to earn rare collectibles than fight other members for a toy hammer like we did last year (fighting meant catching a collectible before time ran out, not a flame war).


----------



## toadsworthy

Raffles are a lie


----------



## Zura

Raffles are the same as buying lotto tickets. TBT teaching kids to gamble since 2004


----------



## Zane

night time theme fair deserves a re-run, it was awesome & the glow wands are too pretty to let them fade into scarcity ;a;


----------



## LambdaDelta

Excalibur said:


> Don't know exactly how the wands work


regular wands were in fair shop for tickets won through participating in/winning events/contests

animated wand, like all other animated collectibles, was a prize reserved exclusively for event (not contest) winners




Excalibur said:


> I think the lack of Pokemon event shows the staff are done celebrating Pokemon



I don't follow this line of logic at all though


----------



## Zura

As I said, I don't understand how they work and I couldn't care less. Maybe the wand is rarer but that doesn't mean I can't also express my feelings. Besides the fact that if the animated wands we're for "event winners", then complaining about it is even worse. The collectible was made for the winners so moaning makes you appear as a sore loser. A Love ball, on the other hand, as you mentioned was once completely obtainable by just buying it and is giftable. My gripe was grounded on the fact that it should be obtainable but sadly I can't obtain one. If you're gonna mention anyone then that would be the person crying over losing an event fair and square. The problem with me is that I don't see the rarity in collectibles so It would be hard to see the difference between the two. To me collectibles are just pictures of items, both are completely on the same and I don't think to say it's "killing you" is accurate. Though, I do seem to remember them saying something about them being a teensy bit overdramatic and wasn't being completely serious. That definitely would make up for the whole "sore loser" issue I mentioned. Though, Is there a reason I cannot also be that overdramatic? Is that coined to the ones whining over the rare stuff? Like I ask before, is there really a criterion that must be met before I can complain of the same level? Personally, if someone said "same" while mentioning a tasty cake I'd be obliged to agree. Why? Because collectibles rare or not are all defined by their want and demand. Telling them they cant complain over it because you don't see it as rare as something else is just silly. At that point, we might as well gather a list from you of all the collectibles you deem worthy to be overdramatic about.


----------



## Zane

Excalibur said:


> Besides the fact that the animated wands we're for "event winners". Should someone really be complaining about losing? That just sounds petty tbh



obviously they're just little pixels but it can be kind of disheartening when you put your best effort into an event but don't get picked  I remember I wanted the crescent wand sooo bad so I tried hard in everything but didn't get any staff faves LOL just got super duper lucky and got one from "count inside the jar"


----------



## Zura

Zane said:


> obviously they're just little pixels but it can be kind of disheartening when you put your best effort into an event but don't get picked  I remember I wanted the crescent wand sooo bad so I tried hard in everything but didn't get any staff faves LOL just got super duper lucky and got one from "count inside the jar"



I would agree. I was trying to say that both are on the same level for me. Their rarity doesn't change the way people can and will react to not having one. For example, it is also disheartening to me that I never seem to be around to obtain a love ball. While I can imagine that it's really tough to deal with after putting in lots of effort just to lose in the end. Though that's how events work and that's exactly what you're signing up for.


----------



## Zane

Oh I don’t know about any of that, I was just saying I don’t think it’s petty to be sad that you lost (as long as you’re not putting down other participants/staff in the process, because that is petty)

- - - Post Merge - - -

holy moly your post is huge now x)


----------



## John Wick

I kinda wish collectibles didn't exist at this moment.


----------



## Hyoon

I just want the tbt market to not be so stagnant. We really need different ways to make tbt or something to shake it up. :/


----------



## Zura

Zane said:


> Oh I don’t know about any of that, I was just saying I don’t think it’s petty to be sad that you lost (as long as you’re not putting down other participants/staff in the process, because that is petty)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> holy moly your post is huge now x)


Lol true I think what I said was bit harsh. Oh and yes I randomly felt like ranting xD


John Wick said:


> I kinda wish collectibles didn't exist at this moment.


Well, collectibles are great on paper but like anything else rare in the world it often brings out greed and the worst in people. I've seen it multiple times here on TBT and it can be really sad. In a perfect world, collectibles would be awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyoon said:


> I just want the tbt market to not be so stagnant. We really need different ways to make tbt or something to shake it up. :/



I think that's because of the lack of discussion. Once New Horizons is out, this place will surely spice up


----------



## John Wick

Yeah. 
Really depressing trying to sell something for even a third of what it's worth.


----------



## toadsworthy

welcome to the state of tbt... sell for a 1/3 of cost or just wait to sell

no one has the patience

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, keep wands rare


----------



## Zura

toadsworthy said:


> welcome to the state of tbt... sell for a 1/3 of cost or just wait to sell
> 
> no one has the patience



Don't forget offering 2-3x more than the actual price and waiting for someone to accept 

Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## LambdaDelta

Excalibur said:


> As I said, I don't understand how they work and I couldn't care less. Maybe the wand is rarer but that doesn't mean I can't also express my feelings. Besides the fact that if the animated wands we're for "event winners", then complaining about it is even worse. The collectible was made for the winners so moaning makes you appear as a sore loser. A Love ball, on the other hand, as you mentioned was once completely obtainable by just buying it and is giftable. My gripe was grounded on the fact that it should be obtainable but sadly I can't obtain one. If you're gonna mention anyone then that would be the person crying over losing an event fair and square. The problem with me is that I don't see the rarity in collectibles so It would be hard to see the difference between the two. To me collectibles are just pictures of items, both are completely on the same and I don't think to say it's "killing you" is accurate. Though, I do seem to remember them saying something about them being a teensy bit overdramatic and wasn't being completely serious. That definitely would make up for the whole "sore loser" issue I mentioned. Though, Is there a reason I cannot also be that overdramatic? Is that coined to the ones whining over the rare stuff? Like I ask before, is there really a criterion that must be met before I can complain of the same level? Personally, if someone said "same" while mentioning a tasty cake I'd be obliged to agree. Why? Because collectibles rare or not are all defined by their want and demand. Telling them they cant complain over it because you don't see it as rare as something else is just silly. At that point, we might as well gather a list from you of all the collectibles you deem worthy to be overdramatic about.



why did you turn what I'm fairly certain was a reasonably sized post before into a literal tl;dr unformatted wall of text?


----------



## cornimer

Excalibur said:


> Don't forget offering 2-3x more than the actual price and waiting for someone to accept



I heard my name, you called?


----------



## Sweetley

I have an idea: Allow for the whole December to earn TBT at The Basement, like 2 TBT per post so that people can get some extra bells and being able to buy something nice (collectibles) on Christmas


----------



## seliph

Loupinotte said:


> I have an idea: Allow for the whole December to earn TBT at The Basement, like 2 TBT per post so that people can get some extra bells and being able to buy something nice (collectibles) on Christmas



you can already gain that much by posting in forums with actual discussion happening though

there's usually at least an advent calendar-type thing for christmas which generally has 1-2 free collectibles along with some tbt bells anyways


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> why did you turn what I'm fairly certain was a reasonably sized post before into a literal tl;dr unformatted wall of text?



I needed bells idk


----------



## Sweetley

seliph said:


> you can already gain that much by posting in forums with actual discussion happening though
> 
> there's usually at least an advent calendar-type thing for christmas which generally has 1-2 free collectibles along with some tbt bells anyways



Was just an idea, since sometimes there is more going on at the Basement than on the other boards...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Excalibur said:


> I needed bells idk



you don't get bells here


----------



## seliph

Loupinotte said:


> Was just an idea, since sometimes there is more going on at the Basement than on the other boards...



the thing about the basement is it's like 90% spam/low quality posts, so i'd be against posting there having any sort of reward at all whether it's for an event or otherwise.

if you need bells the animal crossing boards are the best for tbt farming, you can easily get 10 tbt per post by just writing a paragraph or two.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Loupinotte said:


> Was just an idea, since sometimes there is more going on at the Basement than on the other boards...


_kiiiinda_ why they disabled posting bells there

too spammy


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> you don't get bells here



Just realized that and I don't really know how to feel. Happy? Sad? All those emotions are nothing to me anymore for I have transcended to a higher state of being. Goodbye everyone! Life was fun...


----------



## Sweetley

Yeah, ok, the Basement idea is dumb, forget about it... 

Also, it's not easy to make TBT on the AC boards when you already replied to almost every (active) thread there or when there is no discussion at all, just saying...


----------



## LambdaDelta

the topics just repeat themselves ad nauseam, so therefore, you do the same with the replies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Is it just me or did this turn into “What’s Bothering You?: Collectible Edition”


----------



## will.

:eyes:


----------



## Zura

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is it just me or did this turn into “What’s Bothering You?: Collectible Edition”



It's bothering me that I don't have all three Pokeballs yet. It also bothers my that there are only three balls


----------



## Emolga59

Quick question that is unrelated to the current topic were talking about. Why are their different Easter egg collectibles like every year?


----------



## seliph

Emolga59 said:


> Quick question that is unrelated to the current topic were talking about. Why are their different Easter egg collectibles like every year?



why not


----------



## Zura

I like that there's new ones. The mods a progressively getting batter at egg designs.


----------



## Emolga59

seliph said:


> why not



Good point. I tend to like the newer ones better. (So far.)


----------



## LambdaDelta

as a fan of the various egg designs, I both love and hate that there's a bunch of new ones every year


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> as a fan of the various egg designs, I both love and hate that there's a bunch of new ones every year



very true


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> as a fan of the various egg designs, I both love and hate that there's a bunch of new ones every year



*Sobs in never getting to save for Disco Ball Easter Egg*


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Sobs in never getting to save for Disco Ball Easter Egg*



I was literally just thinking about this, we will probably never have another opportunity to get it and that's honestly the most depressing thing about this forum.


----------



## cornimer

Emolga59 said:


> Quick question that is unrelated to the current topic were talking about. Why are their different Easter egg collectibles like every year?



I think some people would be less motivated to participate if there were only re-run eggs as prizes. Plus this would decrease their rarity.


----------



## Zane

let?s get sum red balloon hype in the chat


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question. How many TBT Bells would technical records sell for? I got a ton of Technical records in Pok?mon Sword, and I thought they would be interesting to sell.


----------



## LambdaDelta

legit wth is that?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> legit wth is that?



It’s like Technical Machines in Pok?mon, but it’s a new type of item in the Pok?mon games. They are limited-use only, but you can have multiple copies, and I think you can trade them like every other item.


----------



## LambdaDelta

sounds needlessly convoluted


----------



## Zane

It’s the same as how TMs used to be in the games. Breaks after 1 use.


----------



## LambdaDelta

actually wait, this is literally just how tms functioned in pokemon pre-gen 5

legit wth are you on, gf?


----------



## Hat'

Ey there, I was wondering at what price Kriby eggs usually sell at these days, if any have been sold of course... I'm a bit lost and I don't want to make mistakes or something! Thanks!


----------



## Hyoon

Hat' said:


> Ey there, I was wondering at what price Kriby eggs usually sell at these days, if any have been sold of course... I'm a bit lost and I don't want to make mistakes or something! Thanks!



I usually see them sold from around 800-1000 tbt I think. o:


----------



## Hat'

Hyoon said:


> I usually see them sold from around 800-1000 tbt I think. o:



thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

on noticing the birthstones actually have no background, I decided to see what it'd be like if I gave one the flower background (to match up them dropping out onto the ground in new leaf), and...







lazy quick mock-up, but you get the idea


----------



## Zane

my pokeball is adios 
if it gets updated now i will cry


----------



## Zura

Zane said:


> my pokeball is adios
> if it gets updated now i will cry



Why would you sell your Pokeball?! It's the most majestic collectible ever created


----------



## Zane

Excalibur said:


> Why would you sell your Pokeball?! It's the most majestic collectible ever created



Hahah it was a tough decision (took me forever to get it back in the day) but it was just driving me crazy that it doesn’t match the other balls.


----------



## Zura

Same, it took me forever to get myself a Pokeball. It looks pretty good next a moon ball though


----------



## LambdaDelta

the possibility of them ever updating it is the only thing that would keep me from selling it asap, if I ever got


----------



## Nougat

Zane said:


> my pokeball is adios
> if it gets updated now i will cry



Your lineup is beautiful!! I hope I can obtain one of those pretty snowflakes somehow


----------



## John Wick

Nougat said:


> Your lineup is beautiful!! I hope I can obtain one of those pretty snowflakes somehow



I accidently threw mine out thinking it was an old lottery ticket.

My eyes suck only having a mobile.
I can't see what I'm doing because I'm longsighted.


----------



## Justin

Yeah so I bought a new phone and I lost my 'first of the month put the birthstone up idiot' reminder.

It's there now!

By the way for future instances, if it's not there by the second day, I don't mind being politely reminded in a PM or something.


----------



## Wildtown

Justin said:


> Yeah so I bought a new phone and I lost my 'first of the month put the birthstone up idiot' reminder.
> 
> It's there now!
> 
> By the way for future instances, if it's not there by the second day, I don't mind being politely reminded in a PM or something.



i have a mistaken birthstone


----------



## Dinosaurz

Wildtown said:


> i have a mistaken birthstone



I have a mistaken life I was an accident


----------



## Dinosaurz

Are the Christmas lights coming back???? Just found a ? mark collectible on someone’s account and it seems to be Christmas lights.


----------



## Zane

i want a snowman collectible i decided 5 seconds ago


----------



## cornimer

Zane said:


> i want a snowman collectible i decided 5 seconds ago



I would cry I love snowmen so much


----------



## Cheryll

Zane said:


> i want a snowman collectible i decided 5 seconds ago



I spilled some snowflakes and I accidentally made a snowman collectible. :/


----------



## MasterM64

cornimer said:


> I would cry I love snowmen so much



Maybe make the Snowman like the doll collectibles except a cute snowman instead?


----------



## Cheryll

What did I do? I should be studying but I'm wasting time making these


----------



## Wildtown

CheryllACNL said:


> View attachment 229332
> 
> What did I do? I should be studying but I'm wasting time making these



im loven the background


----------



## Cheryll

It was a joke right snowman, I won't actually make your head bigger


----------



## MasterM64

*Snowman Collectible Creation!*

Just for the heck of it, I decided to create a 100% original art Snowman collectible using the official TBT background!  Let me know what y'all think! Here's what I came up with (2 revisions, not sure which one looks better):


----------



## Cheryll

Looking, yay the December birthstone. I was thinking of buying the November 4 days late since it would be funny. 

hehe

That should be an April Fool's prank, all the collectibles messed up. (it might have already happened but I need more intensity)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Just for the heck of it, I decided to create a 100% original art Snowman collectible using the official TBT background!  Let me know what y'all think! Here's what I came up with (2 revisions, not sure which one looks better):



I applause. :]


----------



## Nougat

John Wick said:


> I accidently threw mine out thinking it was an old lottery ticket.
> 
> My eyes suck only having a mobile.
> I can't see what I'm doing because I'm longsighted.



OMG you should ask if you could have it back.. I'm sure the mods can see a log of those things and will understand that you weren't really wanting to discard it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Dinosaurz said:


> Are the Christmas lights coming back???? Just found a ? mark collectible on someone’s account and it seems to be Christmas lights.



I knew it haha

I mean it was obvious but kinda cool to spot it early??


----------



## mogyay

Dinosaurz said:


> I knew it haha
> 
> I mean it was obvious but kinda cool to spot it early??



they come back every year lol


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah lol.

also ty for lights whoever send me just a psa i won't be able to send people back now since i'm broke af


----------



## Dinosaurz

mogyay said:


> they come back every year lol



Yeah that’s why I said it was obvious lol


----------



## Zura

So why does Pokeball still have a different background compared to the other balls?


----------



## John Wick

I wish the egg backgrounds were dark.


----------



## Zura

They should have grass backgrounds because Easter


----------



## John Wick

Grass?

I don't care as long as it's darker than it is now.

Might have to replace my beloved Yoshi eggs.

I don't want to but the background doesn't suit it.


----------



## skarmoury

Big question but do mailboxes ever get restocked? (like, everything below silver mailbox)
I don’t need 350 messages hdhdhsj I just need to expand my inbox a bit. ; ;


----------



## Moonfish

skarmoury said:


> Big question but do mailboxes ever get restocked? (like, everything below silver mailbox)
> I don?t need 350 messages hdhdhsj I just need to expand my inbox a bit. ; ;



I think the last time someone asked about the purple mailbox being restocked there was a _mysterious_ restock soon after.


----------



## skarmoury

Moonfish said:


> I think the last time someone asked about the purple mailbox being restocked there was a _mysterious_ restock soon after.



Mods if you’re reading this........ restock mailboxes: a concept


----------



## skarmoury

They restocked mailboxes I feel: blessed
Thank u staff <3


----------



## Cheryll

skarmoury said:


> They restocked mailboxes I feel: blessed
> Thank u staff <3



Did they actually? :0


----------



## skarmoury

CheryllACNL said:


> Did they actually? :0



Yeah small and regular mailboxes are available in the shop rn!
Just got the small one since I’m saving my TBT hfjsjdks


----------



## Cheryll

Ah ok. I barely pay attention to mailboxes since I throw some messages away.


----------



## seliph

kind of hoped for the purple mailbox but THANKS STAFF

edit just realized this looked sarcastic but it's not my inbox was always filling lmaoo


----------



## Stil

Is it true that you can only have one flea collectible?


----------



## Wildtown

Infinity said:


> Is it true that you can only have one flea collectible?



sadly yes


----------



## Stil

its a sad day....


----------



## Zura

Lol, the days when fleas would fill everyone's lineups. The good old days when all collectibles were banished to the shadow realm


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zura said:


> Lol, the days when fleas would fill everyone's lineups. The good old days when all collectibles were banished to the shadow realm



The best part was when the staff broke all the site images and people who had collectibles with movie quotes on them were spamming the whole forum with them lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

iirc, people gifted movie scripted message collectibles *to* spam the forum with them, because of that


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I want to get a balloon, I should participate in the events.

Oh wait, I already have a balloon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> If I want to get a balloon, I should participate in the events.
> 
> Oh wait, I already have a balloon.



You could always get a balloon to sell for TBT?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You could always get a balloon to sell for TBT?



That is true. And climb back up to 20,000 TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> That is true. And climb back up to 20,000 TBT.



Yep, gotta get there somehow.


----------



## Emolga59

I've never had more then 5k at once. The highest I've had is 700 TBT.


----------



## Wildtown

i think ive had a lil more than 20k


----------



## cornimer

The most I had was 8.1k when I sold my life's savings of collectibles for flower wand funds


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I've had around 5k before, when I was given 2.5k to help buy a 4.5k Toy Hammer.  I've had trouble getting even 2k since then.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wildtown said:


> i think ive had a lil more than 20k



I remember back when you used to have less than 5,000 TBT all the time. I never knew you’ll eventually get this far. Hopefully you can stay over 10,000 TBT for a while.


----------



## Wildtown

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remember back when you used to have less than 5,000 TBT all the time. I never knew you’ll eventually get this far. Hopefully you can stay over 10,000 TBT for a while.



i usually just have most in my abd, but thx


----------



## Dinosaurz

Had over 10k on this account and 20k in the other so like 30k gave it all away tho so I’m starting from scratch


----------



## Wildtown

Dinosaurz said:


> Had over 10k on this account and 20k in the other so like 30k gave it all away tho so I’m starting from scratch



other?


----------



## Stella-Io

Everyone talking about having double digits meanwhile I've neve gotten 1k. The most I ever had was like 600?

I generally keep my high end collectables I get from events, save one time. Selling collectables gets mad money but I like alot of what I have. The ones I would sell no one really needs so I keep them for those rare times someone wants to time stamp trade.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Wildtown said:


> i think ive had a lil more than 20k



Really??  I never realised you had so much!

I think the most I've had ever at one time was 3.6k, before I went on a spending spree (which included buying more wal eggs so it was worth it xD)


----------



## skarmoury

The most I had on hand was around 11k I think. That was when I sold my galaxy egg and nightmare egg. :^) Now I'm down to 3k (because I keep! on! buying! stuff!!!!!)
Before that, the most I had on hand was 10k bc I sold a pink feather in 2016 I think. Then I got broke after for some reason.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

The most I've ever had at once was around 5-6k, but I'm down to like 400 rn cause I keep buying things and I'm too attached to sell any of my collectibles lol (I've regretting selling many collectibles in the past so now I just won't do it).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’ve been used to having over 10,000 TBT for so long that going below 10,000 TBT feels like going below 1,000 TBT. And nearing 10,000 TBT from above feels like nearing 1,000 TBT from above.


----------



## Corrie

Unrelated to the current discussion going on, is it just me or are the more expensive collectibles (feathers, pokeballs, etc) either not selling or their worth is dropping? Maybe I'm just crazy. 

Judging by the threads I've seen lately, it seems like nobody is buying the ones for sale or there are just very little people selling them, despite threads of people wanting to buy them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m thinking about running a collectible rental shop, where you can rent collectibles for a few days then turn it in. I never saw a collectible rental shop before. Do you like this idea?


----------



## Wildtown

Alolan_Apples said:


> I?m thinking about running a collectible rental shop, where you can rent collectibles for a few days then turn it in. I never saw a collectible rental shop before. Do you like this idea?



not rly, who would want to rent one? also what if someone rented one then went in-active or just stole it


----------



## will.

i cant think of a situation where someone would purposefully rent a collectible, except for an event that would require a specific collectible.


----------



## skarmoury

Corrie said:


> Unrelated to the current discussion going on, is it just me or are the more expensive collectibles (feathers, pokeballs, etc) either not selling or their worth is dropping? Maybe I'm just crazy.
> 
> Judging by the threads I've seen lately, it seems like nobody is buying the ones for sale or there are just very little people selling them, despite threads of people wanting to buy them.



I just think it has something to do with demand/popularity. The feathers I'm seeing up for sale are the non-so-popular feathers, their high price only determined by how much they costed in the TBT fair.

It's basically: Sweet Feather > all other feathers, and Love Ball > Moon Ball. You don't really see anyone selling their sweet feather or love ball because they're too good to let go, and because they're that good people are wanting to buy them. But other feathers like rad feathers and boss feathers aren't as hyped, so they're the ones that are easy to put up for sale, but difficult to actually be bought due to non-popularity.


----------



## Lancelot

The good old days where I had 42k


----------



## kikotoot

I've never had more than a thousand except for the ten minutes between selling my hot feather and buying a popsicle


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m thinking about running a collectible rental shop, where you can rent collectibles for a few days then turn it in. I never saw a collectible rental shop before. Do you like this idea?



I wouldn't trust anyone but maybe a few of my closest friends on here to rent a collectible from me.


----------



## mogyay

someone wanna _lend_ me a star wand that i can _look_ at, you can trust me


----------



## cornimer

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m thinking about running a collectible rental shop, where you can rent collectibles for a few days then turn it in. I never saw a collectible rental shop before. Do you like this idea?



I actually think it's a cool idea in theory because sometimes you really just want to have a certain lineup for a few days and need a particular collectible you don't have. There were quite a few instances when I bought something to make a certain lineup and didn't really use it once I got a new lineup. However, I would be weary of trusting people to give them back  the mods would have to be involved with monitoring that I feel and they have enough work to do


----------



## hestu

mogyay said:


> someone wanna _lend_ me a star wand that i can _look_ at, you can trust me



I'll let u rent mine for 20k


----------



## TykiButterfree

Does anyone know when the bat potion came out? I was wondering if it was possible to get a date before my yellow candy so I could get all my candies together.


----------



## will.

TykiButterfree said:


> Does anyone know when the bat potion came out? I was wondering if it was possible to get a date before my yellow candy so I could get all my candies together.



bat potions were released halloween of 2018 so i don't think so :-(


----------



## TykiButterfree

will. said:


> bat potions were released halloween of 2018 so i don't think so :-(


Aw, bummer. Wait, what about one from last week's event? I missed the return of Halloween stuff. So sad.


----------



## will.

TykiButterfree said:


> Aw, bummer. Wait, what about one from last week's event? I missed the return of Halloween stuff. So sad.



only 2 bat potions were sold from last weeks event so it might be hard to find them but good luck with fitting your candies together!


----------



## Valzed

I'm sorry if this has already been asked. Are the Bloodshot Potion & other sold out items in Jack's shop going to be restocked? Thank you!


----------



## Zura

What about a drum collectible when a little animation? Like the drummer boy?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can’t wait until birthday tickets are distributed. I would love to buy a light blue balloon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

skarmoury said:


> But other feathers like rad feathers and boss feathers aren't as hyped, so they're the ones that are easy to put up for sale, but difficult to actually be bought due to non-popularity.



If I wasn't broke I would happily buy a rad feather lol
It's just because people want like 2.5k+ for it and I have nowhere near that amount 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I can’t wait until birthday tickets are distributed. I would love to buy a light blue balloon.



Same!! ^o^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wouldn’t buy the light blue balloon just for profit. If there’s any balloon I’m gonna sell, it will have to be my green balloon. The light blue balloon can appreciate apples, but not the green balloon. I don’t know why.


----------



## Wildtown

i love my rad feathers tbh such an underrated collectible ^0^


----------



## MasterM64

Wildtown said:


> i love my rad feathers tbh such an underrated collectible ^0^



They definitely are and are undervalued as well. They are rarer than White Feathers afterall!  The only feathers that outdo it in terms of quantity are the Black & Final Boss feathers. It honestly is crazy that the Sweet Feather out values it even though there are far more of them in comparison.


----------



## Zura

Zura said:


> What about a drum collectible when a little animation? Like the drummer boy?



So does anyone think this would be cool?


----------



## Zane

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can?t wait until birthday tickets are distributed. I would love to buy a light blue balloon.



it would be pretty cool to get one with the tbt birthday date on it //gazes longingly at shop


----------



## skarmoury

How do some of you guys have 4 balloon tokens already? What was distributed? :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

skarmoury said:


> How do some of you guys have 4 balloon tokens already? What was distributed? :0



There was a link for a free token in Jeremy’s birthday post, as well as 50 TBT.


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, birthday token


----------



## skarmoury

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There was a link for a free token in Jeremy’s birthday post, as well as 50 TBT.



oh! is the link still open? i can't seem to find the post.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh nevermind, i got it! glad the link is still up and running.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zane said:


> it would be pretty cool to get one with the tbt birthday date on it //gazes longingly at shop



It's all just a dream T__T


----------



## Cheryll

They suspect that the tickets will release on Saturday (99% sure they mean American time )

Welp, there goes some timestamp ideas.


----------



## LilD

Will feathers restock? I was so very late with my submissions.  Apologies if this was already answered .  The cool feather is just so cool!  Thanks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LilD said:


> Will feathers restock? I was so very late with my submissions.  Apologies if this was already answered .  The cool feather is just so cool!  Thanks



Jeremy confirmed that there would be no feather restocks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm in a really weird position where I have a bunch of cool collectibles and yet none of them seem to fit in any lineup thay I like lol


----------



## LilD

Oh that's a shame.   Thanks for the quick answer


----------



## LambdaDelta

so anyone else notice that the collectibles and addons tabs of the main shop got swapped around?

tbh, I hope they keep it like this


----------



## Corndoggy

LambdaDelta said:


> so anyone else notice that the collectibles and addons tabs of the main shop got swapped around?
> 
> tbh, I hope they keep it like this



i like the fact you can see collectibles first, as i don't really need any more addons then the ones i've already bought


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> so anyone else notice that the collectibles and addons tabs of the main shop got swapped around?
> 
> tbh, I hope they keep it like this



Yes please! It prob is just an event thing to keep everythin easy to see, but I don't go to the shop for add ons at this point anymore.


----------



## LambdaDelta

buy a pink hybrid cosmos now to have the only december 2019 dated one in existence


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is it bad for business (on this site) to disable VMs or PMs when you’re trying to sell something? I do it to prevent PM offers, but after that rule change where you cannot interfere with others’ trading threads, I don’t know if that would be a good idea.


----------



## will.

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is it bad for business (on this site) to disable VMs or PMs when you?re trying to sell something? I do it to prevent PM offers, but after that rule change where you cannot interfere with others? trading threads, I don?t know if that would be a good idea.




if i were you i would just ignore pms and vms when dealing with selling collectibles. i don?t think it?s necessarily good or bad ?for business? but it?s just easier to ignore them if you?ve already stated they aren?t allowed


----------



## Stella-Io

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is it bad for business (on this site) to disable VMs or PMs when you’re trying to sell something? I do it to prevent PM offers, but after that rule change where you cannot interfere with others’ trading threads, I don’t know if that would be a good idea.



I personally don't like the idea of PM/VM offers. For PMs not only does it clog your inbox, but now others can't see what has been offered.

Maybe Bob offers 200 in a PM and Randy offers 190 in the thread. Buuut since Randy didn't see Bob offered more, Randy doesn't get the option to up his offer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> I personally don't like the idea of PM/VM offers. For PMs not only does it clog your inbox, but now others can't see what has been offered.
> 
> Maybe Bob offers 200 in a PM and Randy offers 190 in the thread. Buuut since Randy didn't see Bob offered more, Randy doesn't get the option to up his offer.



That’s the other reason why I don’t like them. If I’m going to sell a collectible everybody covets, they better post on my selling thread, not send a PM. It wouldn’t be fair to let secret shoppers win. As for the reason why I disabled them, I don’t like when some people will offer much less for a price stated in the thread. Although I allowed it in the past, I’m not allowing it anymore.


----------



## Stella-Io

Alolan_Apples said:


> That’s the other reason why I don’t like them. If I’m going to sell a collectible everybody covets, they better post on my selling thread, not send a PM. It wouldn’t be fair to let secret shoppers win. As for the reason why I disabled them, I don’t like when some people will offer much less for a price stated in the thread. Although I allowed it in the past, I’m not allowing it anymore.



That's just cheap and rude to offer much less then stated price, like, they have some nerve.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> That's just cheap and rude to offer much less then stated price, like, they have some nerve.



Oh yeah, it is. Now it’s one thing to send friendly suggestions by PM, but if you want to make business with me, you have to do it on the thread now.

I felt that it was rude to ignore someone’s offer back when I accepted PM offers for less, but I didn’t realize that sending these offers were rude. Another reason why I did accept PM offers for less back then is because of the lack of TBT in circulation, and trying to sell collectibles for a lot back then wouldn’t generate any business. But it wouldn’t matter if I sold a few collectibles for lowball offers because I scalp collectibles a lot. And I giveaway TBT.

EDIT: On a more interesting note, my long history of scalping collectibles is beginning to bite me back because now I’m reverse-scalping collectibles to clear my inventory sooner. I buy others’ collectibles to help them obtain TBT, but when I resell what I have, I end up making less than what I bought them for.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Drama on this site isn’t just limited to users. It can also occur within collectibles. Apparently, I had poorly-behaved collectibles before. My “assorted” collectibles were once treated poorly by the apple collectibles that dominated my sidebar.

Did anybody else ever owned collectibles that were being mean to other collectibles within their inventory?


----------



## Emolga59

Alolan_Apples said:


> Drama on this site isn?t just limited to users. It can also occur within collectibles. Apparently, I had poorly-behaved collectibles before. My ?assorted? collectibles were once treated poorly by the apple collectibles that dominated my sidebar.
> 
> Did anybody else ever owned collectibles that were being mean to other collectibles within their inventory?



Personally, I wouldn't mind if people had a bunch of one collectible. Even if no one else or barely anyone had that collectible. It's their's therefore people shouldn't really say stuff like that about other people's lineup's. I think people like that should also keep in mind that the other user can say stuff like that too. Even if it's not as many of the same collectible as the other person's lineup.


----------



## Nougat

Alolan_Apples said:


> Drama on this site isn’t just limited to users. It can also occur within collectibles. Apparently, I had poorly-behaved collectibles before. My “assorted” collectibles were once treated poorly by the apple collectibles that dominated my sidebar.
> 
> Did anybody else ever owned collectibles that were being mean to other collectibles within their inventory?



Well, my Sweet Feather did have quite some sass when she arrived in my inventory because she knew how super happy I was when she was sent over to join my inventory. And Pink Feather having been the only feather in the bunch for such a long time did not take well to the sudden introduction of another feather of course.. Let alone a sassy highly sought after feather! Luckily all collectibles worked through these turbulent times together and everyone is pretty happy again because they now finally understand: the more, the merrier.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nougat said:


> Well, my Sweet Feather did have quite some sass when she arrived in my inventory because she knew how super happy I was when she was sent over to join my inventory. And Pink Feather having been the only feather in the bunch for such a long time did not take well to the sudden introduction of another feather of course.. Let alone a sassy highly sought after feather! Luckily all collectibles worked through these turbulent times together and everyone is pretty happy again because they now finally understand: the more, the merrier.



Although some collectibles can get along with mine, others can’t. I’m still trying to sell my green balloon because it does not appreciate apples.


----------



## John Wick

I prefer trading via PM.

I loathe haggling in a topic.

I ask people to PM me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember the conflict when I tried selling collectibles (either by shop or by auction), and when something like this happens, it gets me to establish business rules so whatever I don?t like doesn?t happen again. But by establishing these rules, it has taken a toll at my selling threads. Examples:

1. One of my past auctions became a disaster after someone argued about a snipe guard and another withdrawn from the auction. Therefore, I announce that there is no snipe guard in future auctions, as well as setting a rule banning withdrawal from the auction. But then, I noticed that fewer people are participating in my auctions. I thought the lack of business had to do with my poor business decisions (like setting a high starting bid, auctioning multiple collectibles at once etc). But after my pastel disco ball egg auction, I finally learned my mistake. It was not having a snipe guard. If I don?t have it, fewer people would bid in my auctions so they could keep the price as low as they can. So I held an auction with a snipe guard, and it was a huge success.
2. I learned my lesson about accepting good offers after turning down an offer of 10,000 TBT + apple when selling the star wand. I preferred 12,000 TBT when it wasn?t worth that much at the time. Not only I ended up selling for less than the offer, but I also didn?t get any free apples afterwards. So now I have to learn to accept the best offers available. But over the next two years, it appears that I didn?t learn my lesson because I continue asking for more bells than what most of the community thinks the collectibles are worth, ignoring the fact that a shrinking community is leading to the drop in TBT Bells in circulation. I finally learned my lesson on not pricing my collectibles too high.

I wonder how banning PM and VM offers is going to affect me in the future. I felt like disabling VMs and PMs is too much, but I?m not sure if even banning offers through those is bad for business.


----------



## will.

in my complete honest opinion i don't think disabling pms or vms will make a difference at all


----------



## hestu

I prefer doing trades over PM but maybe that's just me ?\_(ツ)_/?

if I'm not allowed to send a PM I probably just won't offer at all haha


----------



## toadsworthy

yes but I've seen it where people snipe a collectible via pm before a person can counter offer... I mean I offer what I think is fair each time, but willing to go above if necessary. However, if someone were to then just PM someone and I don't get a chance to counter, yeah that seems like bad etiquette and protocol.

I give the same respect and etiquette to my trades and i would expect the same. But just because thats the way you go about trades, doesn't mean everyone follows the same way. Hence why I think its more fair to have everything out in the open

- - - Post Merge - - -

as a seller, trades out in the open drive competition which means you sell for more... so idk why you would accept only over PM anyway


----------



## seliph

i dont like pm offers ‘cause i had a situation where i was trying to sell collectibles to people and someone else kept pming their higher offers and made every transaction very frustrating and confusing

it also makes me think they’re trying to hide something lol


----------



## Princess Mipha

Will there be a restock for any collectible in the Spooky Shack? I still have some Bad Luck Charms but everything is sold out.


----------



## Zura

dam Im gonna have to find someone to buy me a  newer green balloon :|


----------



## Emolga59

Princess Mipha said:


> Will there be a restock for any collectible in the Spooky Shack? I still have some Bad Luck Charms but everything is sold out.



At the end probably. Since there are other people that also still have charms they might do a restock after.  But I don't think they normally say when they're are restocks, as there have been a few but I haven't seen any announcements of when they got restocked.


----------



## Zura

So people are stocking up on party poppers now while they're cheap. Later, I can imagin them going way up in price. This is a bit unsettling to think about tbh


----------



## Corrie

Wait I'm confused. How are people getting dreamy poppers already?


----------



## will.

Corrie said:


> Wait I'm confused. How are people getting dreamy poppers already?



they aren't, they're just doing sales in advance so that when momentos are released, they can just do the transaction without searching


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Stella-Io said:


> I personally don't like the idea of PM/VM offers. For PMs not only does it clog your inbox, but now others can't see what has been offered.
> 
> Maybe Bob offers 200 in a PM and Randy offers 190 in the thread. Buuut since Randy didn't see Bob offered more, Randy doesn't get the option to up his offer.



Yeah I also hatw the idea that people send VM/PM offers. Is it that difficult to post in the thread? People shouldn't have to be told that they shouldn't send those offers, it would be nice if they'd ask first.



Zura said:


> So people are stocking up on party poppers now while they're cheap. Later, I can imagin them going way up in price. This is a bit unsettling to think about tbh



To be honest, when people buy collectibles just to make a profit it's a little disheartening, especially when there are people out there who have it as a dream collectible and can't obtain it be ause of the outrageous price. That's why I haven't traded or sold any of my event collectibles. Someone might come along who really wants one and can't afford it, and I can help them get what they want 

Also, the stock of the new party popper is 200 so if everyone decides to get one then there should be quite a few in circulation. It'll just suck when people have hoards of them and then go inactive.


----------



## Corrie

will. said:


> they aren't, they're just doing sales in advance so that when momentos are released, they can just do the transaction without searching



Oh thank god. I thought I was behind somehow haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I lowkey really hope that they re-release the Glam Feather at some point. I want one so much T__T


----------



## toadsworthy

literally 5 threads on the market place are buying a collectible that isn't even released yet....


----------



## Nougat

toadsworthy said:


> literally 5 threads on the market place are buying a collectible that isn't even released yet....



Well I guess the first sale set it off, and there are a bunch already sold so I guess now everyone's feeling like they should


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know people have the right to buy or sell whatever they want to buy or sell, and I should have no reason to complain, but it really bothers me that people are creating buying/selling threads for unreleased collectibles. I wouldn’t make one until I have the collectible or until someone has the collectibles. I wonder how this trend will be handled in the future.


----------



## cornimer

I think making deals before collectibles are released saves a lot of stress after. Imagine everyone scrambling to find dreamy poppers on the same day once mementos are distributed. Personally I set up two red balloon trades last week and now I can relax for the remainder of the event knowing that once it's over I will have the three red balloons I want for my lineup


----------



## Emolga59

cornimer said:


> I think making deals before collectibles are released saves a lot of stress after. Imagine everyone scrambling to find dreamy poppers on the same day once mementos are distributed. Personally I set up two red balloon trades last week and now I can relax for the remainder of the event knowing that once it's over I will have the three red balloons I want for my lineup



I agree, also it's better for people who have no use for it or anything else in the shop. While I will say it can be annoying sometimes if someone has 6 of the same collectible that never or almost never re-release, they're are 200 in stock, so people can't really complain since they'll be in circulation for a long time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> I lowkey really hope that they re-release the Glam Feather at some point. I want one so much T__T



Same but with the Sweet Feather, I want one in my inventory again lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same but with the Sweet Feather, I want one in my inventory



yes, same



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> again lol



this part is foreign to me, though


----------



## Paperboy012305

I really want some of these new collectibles, but I prefer to do other stuff.

I suppose if i'm active again when New Horizons comes out, i'll have enough bells so I can fork them out on collectibles I've been wanting.


----------



## Zura

I can imagine the poppers are gonna be pretty expensive in a year or two. It's clear why so many are investing in them so early


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Would anyone like to put a message on my Sapphire for me? I don't like having collectibles with no message, it makes them seem lonely


----------



## digimon

xSuperMario64x said:


> Would anyone like to put a message on my Sapphire for me? I don't like having collectibles with no message, it makes them seem lonely



i can do that! do you have any message in mind that you want on it? o:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

digimon said:


> i can do that! do you have any message in mind that you want on it? o:



Not really, I like sweet/happy/optimistic messages the most but I'll leave it up to you. I'll send it over in a sec :>


----------



## digimon

xSuperMario64x said:


> Not really, I like sweet/happy/optimistic messages the most but I'll leave it up to you. I'll send it over in a sec :>



i sent it back your way! i tried to think of something cutesy sorry if it's kinda corny lol!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

digimon said:


> i sent it back your way! i tried to think of something cutesy sorry if it's kinda corny lol!



Not corny at all, it's lovely! Thank you


----------



## Zura

xSuperMario64x said:


> Not corny at all, it's lovely! Thank you








Omg I love you lineup!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^you just made my night lmao, thank you :,,,,)


----------



## Zura

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^you just made my night lmao, thank you :,,,,)



Np, It really is adorable.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zura said:


> Omg I love you lineup!!



If only she was still displaying the Aurora Sky.  Then the "Uh...Aurora Borealis?" line would be perfect lol.


----------



## Zura

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If only she was still displaying the Aurora Sky.  Then the "Uh...Aurora Borealis?" line would be perfect lol.



Omg, that would have been perfect!! 

Edit:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If only she was still displaying the Aurora Sky.  Then the "Uh...Aurora Borealis?" line would be perfect lol.



AURORA BOREALIS??

It's not displaying cause seven of my cherries are ahead of it lol
I'll take it out anyways just to see what it looks like

- - - Post Merge - - -

SEYMOUR APPROVES


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> AURORA BOREALIS??
> 
> It's not displaying cause seven of my cherries are ahead of it lol
> I'll take it out anyways just to see what it looks like
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> SEYMOUR APPROVES



"At this time of year, at this time of day, in this part of the country, localized entirely within your kitchen?!"


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Okay I now officially need eight more peaches, I'm broke asf but I gotta get a whole lineup!!! 


Idk why I'm so obsessed w fruit collectibles rn lol


----------



## Zura

xSuperMario64x said:


> Okay I now officially need eight more peaches, I'm broke asf but I gotta get a whole lineup!!!
> 
> 
> Idk why I'm so obsessed w fruit collectibles rn lol



lol dam. I've got an old peach if you want that. Might have gone bad after all those years


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zura said:


> lol dam. I've got an old peach if you want that. Might have gone bad after all those years



Heck yeah boyo !!

Do you want anything for it? Or are you willing to surrender your rotten peach unto me in order to create the perfect lineup?


----------



## Zura

That's alright, I don't mind. Cheers!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

EEEEEEEEE thank you ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Does anyone know what was going on around Sept 1st 2019? I have two peaches that I purchased on that date but I honestly don't know how, considering they're sold out in the shop all the time.


----------



## will.

they were available during old school animal crossing week iirc along with cherries


----------



## cornimer

will. said:


> they were available during old school animal crossing week iirc along with cherries



Apples and peaches were from old school AC week and cherries were from an October restock after staff realized there hasn't been a cherry restock in 2.5 years


----------



## will.

ohhh yes thats right!


----------



## skarmoury

Will the birthday shop ever be restocked? :^( I want me some more stale cakes and was waiting for a good date hngh


----------



## xSuperMario64x

will. said:


> they were available during old school animal crossing week iirc along with cherries



I legitimately don't remember that happening lolll

But at least now I won't be confused about it lol thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH WAIT THAT WAS THE EVENT WE GOT THE RED TURNIPS FROM

Now I remember, I was I school at the time so I didn't participate a whole lot...


----------



## mogyay

kate made this



need i say more? no, i think not

for more context: idea for easter egg hunt 2020


----------



## seliph

mogyay said:


> kate made this
> 
> View attachment 230448
> 
> need i say more? no, i think not
> 
> for more context: idea for easter egg hunt 2020



the background is nearly the same colour as her wool..... the perfect egg contender.....


----------



## kikotoot

I'm honestly so excited for easter


----------



## LambdaDelta

seliph said:


> the background is nearly the same colour as her wool..... the perfect egg contender.....



oh god, I didn't notice that before


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Anyone who sees this plsss check your red candy dates (or let me check them lol) I need one particular red candy :,,,,,,,,,,)

Or a 2019 purple candy but those are like nonexistent for some reason lol


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> Anyone who sees this plsss check your red candy dates (or let me check them lol) I need one particular red candy :,,,,,,,,,,)
> 
> Or a 2019 purple candy but those are like nonexistent for some reason lol



Mine is 10-29-2016 08:58 PM. Does that work for what you want to do my friend?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MasterM64 said:


> Mine is 10-29-2016 08:58 PM. Does that work for what you want to do my friend?



Unfortunately no, I have my current lineup so that the timeframe between my second orange and first purple candies is like an hour so it's confusing as to how I'm gonna get this straightened up. The easiest way would be for someone to trade/sell me a 2019 purple candy before November 6th. I know that there are some out there so I'm puzzled as to why no one has made me an offer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless you meant a purple candy from 2019? In which case that would work :3


----------



## MasterM64

xSuperMario64x said:


> Unfortunately no, I have my current lineup so that the timeframe between my second orange and first purple candies is like an hour so it's confusing as to how I'm gonna get this straightened up. The easiest way would be for someone to trade/sell me a 2019 purple candy before November 6th. I know that there are some out there so I'm puzzled as to why no one has made me an offer.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unless you meant a purple candy from 2019? In which case that would work :3



Ah, I see what you are trying to do now (it has been a long day lol); I wish you the best of luck!  I'll definitely keep an eye out for you.


To get back on topic, I do wonder what the future of the house collectibles will be since the logo of New Horizons is different. Will the current ones become retired (while new ones get introduced) or will they be updated to the look of the new logo? I would think updating to the new look would be quite doable based on how the new logo looks (being blockier).


----------



## Sholee

MasterM64 said:


> To get back on topic, I do wonder what the future of the house collectibles will be since the logo of New Horizons is different. Will the current ones become retired (while new ones get introduced) or will they be updated to the look of the new logo? I would think updating to the new look would be quite doable based on how the new logo looks (being blockier).



I think the old house logo will be retired and a new house set will be created to match ACNH's design and with a new set available, more people can get a chance to buy it.


----------



## Stella-Io

I second this, I wouldn't want the house logo to change, just issue new ones.


----------



## mogyay

i hope they'll release pink candy again, even if it's a prize.. i really want one


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> i hope they'll release pink candy again, even if it's a prize.. i really want one



This, and all of the TBT animated fair collectibles (including the Tetris Grid).


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> This, and all of the TBT animated fair collectibles (including the Tetris Grid).



Yeah especially the crescent wands since that fair was pretty wack


----------



## seliph

i don’t think animated prizes should be rereleased, they’re special and tied to specific events. pink candy’s a static collectible that iirc has been rereleased before though so i’d like to see it return as well


----------



## will.

i think it would be cool to rerelease animated collectibles like the crescent wand for event pries, but maybe not as actual purchasable collectibles so that the prize winners can still feel special


----------



## Mercedes

Can we just get more green collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mogyay said:


> i hope they'll release pink candy again, even if it's a prize.. i really want one



Same, even though I'll never win one ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> This, and all of the TBT animated fair collectibles (including the Tetris Grid).



Ehhhhh my tetris grid makes me feel really special cause I earned it for my hard work so that feeling would be thrown away if it was re-released, idk I feel like collectibles like that are specially connected to their respective event so I disagree that they should be re-released :<


----------



## Alienfish

will. said:


> i think it would be cool to rerelease animated collectibles like the crescent wand for event pries, but maybe not as actual purchasable collectibles so that the prize winners can still feel special



yea what i should have added...


----------



## mogyay

the only way i get through day to day life is knowing one day in the future i might get a moon wand so i can only live in hope that they're released again. altho i completely understand where people are coming from and if i had one i would also hope they aren't released again lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

I have a tetris grid

rerelease it for more people to have a chance at

not wanting others to get an opportunity to obtain for some vain entitlement reasons is just self-centered, I'm sorry


----------



## toadsworthy

I just want to get a galaxy egg tbh....


----------



## kikotoot

seliph said:


> i don?t think animated prizes should be rereleased, they?re special and tied to specific events. pink candy?s a static collectible that iirc has been rereleased before though so i?d like to see it return as well



I WISH pink candies were given out for staff favourites this halloween  it was my first and only staff favourite but first event without a collectible for staff favourites


----------



## Mercedes

Can someone tell me the individual values of my collectibles thank you so much <3


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> not wanting others to get an opportunity to obtain for some vain entitlement reasons is just self-centered, I'm sorry



Yeah, if they released more for event winners, hey add some more green pinwheels and I wouldn't mind. I like mine and it's a bit special since that trivia night will probably never come back (random q one) so yeah, it's special to me and it's enough


----------



## toadsworthy

Mercedes said:


> Can someone tell me the individual values of my collectibles thank you so much <3



https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?474991-TBT-Collectibles-Pricing-Thread-(active)

use this to avoid getting scammed


----------



## Heyden

Where?s my fireworks


----------



## LambdaDelta

dead and disappeared


----------



## Stella-Io

Heyden said:


> Where’s my fireworks



I noticed that like two days ago, they will be missed ;-;

MAN I wish I could have multiple fireworks AAA


----------



## sierra

Why are the dates on collectibles important? For example someone will want to trade a 2015 red tulip for a 2017 one. For why


----------



## xara

sierra said:


> Why are the dates on collectibles important? For example someone will want to trade a 2015 red tulip for a 2017 one. For why



it has to do with their lineup; i guess the date that the collectible was purchased determines where it goes in the lineup and people want certain collectibles in a certain spot in their lineup, if that makes any sense


----------



## Cheryll

sierra said:


> Why are the dates on collectibles important? For example someone will want to trade a 2015 red tulip for a 2017 one. For why



The newer the collectible, it'll show up on the top left as the older it gets, it goes left to right then the second row, going left to right


----------



## sierra

Thank you both for answering


----------



## Stella-Io

Do you think I can trade an invader, goomba or Pinky for a Toy Hammer, or sell them to have enough tbt for a Toy Hammer? I'm lookin at 2 threads rn, and I know there is no way I'm going to get 6 tickets from this event. 4, maybe 5 (5 assuming I play all the arcade games and participate in the discord trivia night).


----------



## Zane

Stella-Io said:


> Do you think I can trade an invader, goomba or Pinky for a Toy Hammer, or sell them to have enough tbt for a Toy Hammer? I'm lookin at 2 threads rn, and I know there is no way I'm going to get 6 tickets from this event. 4, maybe 5 (5 assuming I play all the arcade games and participate in the discord trivia night).



I would think it's definitely possible, arcade collectibles have been pretty hot lately. Which is funny because I remember when they came out hardly anyone seemed interested in them.


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh oof, apparently I can only get 4 tickets, I can't participate in the Discord Trivia Night. Major RIP.

Does anyone think any of the eggs can net me enough or near enough tbt to get a toy hammer? I think I've seen a few go for 500 which is only a quarter of what I would need for the hammer.


----------



## seliph

Stella-Io said:


> Oh oof, apparently I can only get 4 tickets, I can't participate in the Discord Trivia Night. Major RIP.
> 
> Does anyone think any of the eggs can net me enough or near enough tbt to get a toy hammer? I think I've seen a few go for 500 which is only a quarter of what I would need for the hammer.



idk if any would go for the same amount but i'd say the chao egg would get the most, i think they used to go for like 1k at the least


----------



## Stella-Io

Nooo the fireworks! They are gone again ;_;

So are the roses.


----------



## Zura

How much is ACNL bells worth in TBT?


----------



## Stella-Io

Zura said:


> How much is ACNL bells worth in TBT?



I believe the current rate is 200,000 for 1tbt.


----------



## Jacob

YAY


----------



## Stella-Io

I see someone forget to change the birthstone in the shop.

Get your March Amethyst now


----------



## Mayor Monday

Stella-Io said:


> Oh oof, apparently I can only get 4 tickets.



At least it's four- you'll be able to get something! I was only able to get 3 tickets. So close, yet so far.


----------



## Stella-Io

Mayor Monday said:


> At least it's four- you'll be able to get something! I was only able to get 3 tickets. So close, yet so far.



Yeah, I got an egg and traded it for somethin for my Luminosa lineup. My original plan was to get an arcade collectable and sell that to fund a toy hammer, Mori or more balloons. But I do super love the pink house I traded for, goes well with my Luminosa lineup.

One day, maybe one day, I'll get more of those high tier collectables.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So now that Game Week is over, is it time to see the software change on TBT?


----------



## LambdaDelta

yes

idk if it is actually, but yes

I want more slow trickle teasing


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So now that sidebars are reverting to 5x2, should I sell 3 of my 13 apples once ACNH comes out?


----------



## LambdaDelta

don't you mean 2 of the 13?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> don't you mean 2 of the 13?



I’ve been asked this 1,993 times. It’s a lie, this is the first time I was asked this.

Joking aside, I plan on selling my surplus apples once demand for them goes back up. It’s a decision I would never make, but I don’t need any surplus apples. I can have a lineup of apples and a lineup of “assorted” collectibles, and I can swap them anytime.


----------



## Stella-Io

Someone wanna explain the toilet paper roll in the shop?


----------



## LambdaDelta

check the latest 3.0 info thread


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Stella-Io said:


> Someone wanna explain the toilet paper roll in the shop?



I like how apparently there are 15k toilet paper rolls on circulation lol


If the staff doesn't let us get one I'm gonna RIOT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

They should let us keep the Toilet Paper collectible as a memento of the prank, like the Flea.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They should let us keep the Toilet Paper collectible as a memento of the prank, like the Flea.



Yes I legitimately want one lmaooo ;o


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> I like how apparently there are 15k toilet paper rolls on circulation lol



I wonder if that wasn't how many collectibles got changed to that design


----------



## Zane

restock toilet paper


----------



## ali.di.magix

Alolan_Apples said:


> So now that sidebars are reverting to 5x2, should I sell 3 of my 13 apples once ACNH comes out?



I'm thinking the same thing about my waluigi egg; I'm going to have an extra one. However, I did read somewhere that they are still considering 6x2 lineups too, so I kinda don't want to drastically change my inventory in case 6x2 comes back again. sike I think dreamt about a post saying that lmao


----------



## seliph

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm thinking the same thing about my waluigi egg; I'm going to have an extra one. However, I did read somewhere that they are still considering 6x2 lineups too, so I kinda don't want to drastically change my inventory in case 6x2 comes back again.



can i ask where you read this? i'm looking for it and don't see anything


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> restock toilet paper



yes please, even if i dont have 20k i want it to be real


----------



## ali.di.magix

seliph said:


> can i ask where you read this? i'm looking for it and don't see anything



I swear I read it somewhere in the TBT 3.0 thread, posted by either Justin or Jeremy (?), but I cannot find it either so I think I must've dreamt it )):


----------



## LambdaDelta

sunflowerhippie said:


> yes please, even if i dont have 20k i want it to be real



*restocks toilet paper*

"200k tbt now"


----------



## cosmylk

Quick question, 18th March PST/PDT? or...? 
Wut this wasn't even the thread I clicked on sjdifhdihd.


----------



## piske

wonder if people will start accepting nook miles tix for collectibles?


----------



## seliph

overose said:


> wonder if people will start accepting nook miles tix for collectibles?



tbh i probably would if i had a good gauge on pricing


----------



## Ameer

hey i haven't been on here for a minute! was wondering if my collectibles on sidebar are worth anything for IGB/nook tix


----------



## Jacob

Ameer said:


> hey i haven't been on here for a minute! was wondering if my collectibles on sidebar are worth anything for IGB/nook tix



The red candy is not worth much unfortunately, maybe like 5 tbt? You also can't trade away your New Horizons token or 2013 Fair Patch, although that one is 7 years old and pretty rarely seen :]


----------



## LambdaDelta

wish I was around during at least the tail end 2013, so I could have 2 light and 2 dark fair patches, but alas


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So what’s the current exchange rate, for ACNH Bells. Has it dropped (more TBT per IGB), or have we been used to the higher rates for so long that it’s the same? Apparently, not very many people have 20 million Bells (or even 5 million Bells) in ACNH, so you should be able to get more TBT for a certain price.

I remember what was responsible for the extremely high TBT exchange rate in ACNL. It’s not just beetle farming and turnip trading advantage. It’s because of collectibles. Demand for collectibles was so high that the exchange rate rose quickly. In just 12 short months, it went up from 100 TBT per 1 million to 100 TBT per 20 million. Then it stayed there because of the low supply of TBT Bells and high supply of IGB.


----------



## Flyffel

The current exchange rate seems to be 1 million for 100 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flyffel said:


> The current exchange rate seems to be 1 million for 100 TBT.



Thanks. Even though I don’t have 1 million Bells, that rate seems pretty low compared to New Leaf’s.

I do not like trading millions of Bells at once. The process was very tedious in New Leaf.


----------



## LambdaDelta

at least for acnh you care carry up to 4.059m bells at a time

downside though is only the town residents can access the abd now


----------



## Azrael

LambdaDelta said:


> at least for acnh you care carry up to 4.059m bells at a time
> 
> downside though is only the town residents can access the abd now



I wonder if we are going to see any new items that cost more than the royal crown now that we can carry more money at once.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> at least for acnh you care carry up to 4.059m bells at a time
> 
> downside though is only the town residents can access the abd now



It’s best to keep the exchange rate under control this time. Hopefully, people don’t demand Pokéballs and glow wands over Nook Miles items and in-game Bells this early in the game.

I’d assume that the exchange rate would be 100 TBT per 100k Bells due to being a new game, money-making systems being nerfed, and more spending opportunities. Boy I was wrong (I’m looking at you tarantulas and sturgeons). And the collectible culture remained to be strong here on TBT, so I can see why it’s at 100 TBT per 1 million.


----------



## sigh

can anyone tell me how much these collectibles are worth? (in tbt first and foremost, possibly nook miles tickets and igb too)


coco collectible
lobo collectible
jingle collectible
isabelle collectible
pave collectible
tortimer collectible
jack collectible


----------



## Jacob

Sulky said:


> can anyone tell me how much these collectibles are worth? (in tbt first and foremost, possibly nook miles tickets and igb too)
> 
> 
> coco collectible
> lobo collectible
> jingle collectible
> isabelle collectible
> pave collectible
> tortimer collectible
> jack collectible



Villager collectibles go for about 100 tbt each most of the time, you might be able to get more off Tortimer or Pave tho! I think thats 4 NMT equivalent each


----------



## sigh

Jacob said:


> Villager collectibles go for about 100 tbt each most of the time, you might be able to get more off Tortimer or Pave tho! I think thats 4 NMT equivalent each


thank you! unfortunately i don't own those, i'm looking for them lol - mainly coco atm, but i have the other villager collectibles not listed and i'm not sure how much they're worth either (lucky, mint, leif, ruby)


----------



## Jacob

Sulky said:


> thank you! unfortunately i don't own those, i'm looking for them lol - mainly coco atm, but i have the other villager collectibles not listed and i'm not sure how much they're worth either (lucky, mint, leif, ruby)



You should be able to find them fairly easy when collectibles turn back on! They also are mostly recurring collectibles so if you wait long enough they will be rereleased eventually. 

You can find their estimated prices also in The Collectibles Tier List and The Collectible Pricing Thread. They use different pricing methods but theyre made to reference and help with stuff like this


----------



## Jacob

missing seeing everyones lineups


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Same ughhh I hope collectibles come back soon T__T


----------



## Stil

I just wish they would give us a time frame for when collectibles will be back.
I feel like ive been refreshing my page every 2 minutes hoping to see my bells pop up somewhere.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’ve been thinking that when I sell in-game Bells for TBT Bells, it’s not easy to catch up with the current inflation rate, so I would ask for more TBT for a certain amount of IGB. It’s hard to imagine in the IGB supply to inflate extremely fast from when this game was launched. So I’m going to charge more TBT, pretending that it never happened.


----------



## LambdaDelta

show of hands, who else still can't do anything with their collectibles?


----------



## skarmoury

LambdaDelta said:


> show of hands, who else still can't do anything with their collectibles?




also, is anyone able to buy extra ACNH tokens? i know it's supposedly unique but stuck one in my cart and i cant checkout lol.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

also the mobile version of the lineups is so cute.


----------



## mkyoshi7

LambdaDelta said:


> show of hands, who else still can't do anything with their collectibles?



I couldn’t display mine but I bought an acnh token and now it works??

Edit: to be clear my candy only showed up after the purchase.I checked old posts and it didn’t have the candy, bought the acnh one, and now all my posts have both ig


----------



## LambdaDelta

well I just realized the inventory is in lineup order from newest to oldest for the active and inactive sections, so that's neat

@skarmoury I'm guessing it's still set to unique status and operating based on that. just a bit oddly atm


----------



## Jacob

I'm so excited to get my lineup back   

BTW if anyone hasn't heard about it, there's a discord groupchat dedicated to collectibles and collectible trading/lineup sharing!! There's a link in my sig if anyone at all wants to join :] I figured I might as well try and reach out to anyone who is back since the new site update


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So even after the software change, the animated collectibles still animate, even on the mobile site.


----------



## Raz

I would love to have all the 6 pieces of the Japanese logo (the houses), but the way the collectables are displayed in two rows of five items each, it doesn't really work that well... 

Also, is the shop open? I can't find it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Raz said:


> I would love to have all the 6 pieces of the Japanese logo (the houses), but the way the collectables are displayed in two rows of five items each, it doesn't really work that well...
> 
> Also, is the shop open? I can't find it.



Yes, you can click on the bell bag icon on the interface and click on the word shop to get there.


----------



## talisheo

Ok i  have not used this site in years, and I honestly can't remember how to buy icons lol or how to earn bells. Please help


----------



## Stil

talisheo said:


> Ok i  have not used this site in years, and I honestly can't remember how to buy icons lol or how to earn bells. Please help


all you do is click the persons bells underneath their profile picture 
For earning bells, you just have to post a lot


----------



## talisheo

Infinity said:


> all you do is click the persons bells underneath their profile picture
> For earning bells, you just have to post a lot


When i click the bells under my profile I see no way how to buy icons. It just says redemption code?


----------



## Stil

talisheo said:


> When i click the bells under my profile I see no way how to buy icons. It just says redemption code?


So, to buy collectibles, you click the shop tab up by the search bar, then click on SHOP.
If you want to buy collectibles off of other members, then you click their bells under their profile picture to transfer bells to that person.
(obviously if you have come to an agreement on a trade. Dont just send bells to ppl randomly lol)


----------



## Lancelot

talisheo said:


> When i click the bells under my profile I see no way how to buy icons. It just says redemption code?



I think infinity meant in order to send someone else bells.

to actually buy stuff you can use the shop or buy things from other people


----------



## talisheo

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I think infinity meant in order to send someone else bells.
> 
> to actually buy stuff you can use the shop or buy things from other people


how do i access the shop though?
EDIT: NM i see it now. TYVM both of you


----------



## Stil

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I think infinity meant in order to send someone else bells.
> 
> to actually buy stuff you can use the shop or buy things from other people


Your lineup


----------



## talisheo

Sorry one last question
i bought the user name color change, but when i went to go use it via the inventory it wasn't there? did i do something wrong?


----------



## Stil

No, you didnt do anything


talisheo said:


> Sorry one last question
> i bought the user name color change, but when i went to go use it via the inventory it wasn't there? did i do something wrong?


No, you didnt do anything wrong. There was a massive overhaul to the website recently and one of the last things to come back is that. lol


----------



## talisheo

Infinity said:


> No, you didnt do anything
> 
> No, you didnt do anything wrong. There was a massive overhaul to the website recently and one of the last things to come back is that. lol


So when it comes back I'll be good then?  Also ty again for all the help


----------



## Stil

talisheo said:


> So when it comes back I'll be good then?  Also ty again for all the help


Yes, you should be good 
Also, no problem! Im glad to help.


----------



## Lancelot

Infinity said:


> Your lineup



Those Pokeballs


----------



## oath2order

We should have a huge sale once the site is fully working again to crash it **


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think my current sidebar is my new “assorted” collectibles sidebar. It’s a shame that I don’t have a glow wand in it, but it at least has no more than one collectible in every category.

Whether or not I sell my apples, I’m no longer the apple person you used to know. I’m into pillows now. I still shouldn’t sell all of them since they are part of my iconography, but I have changed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m into pillows now.


ah yes, Pasion_Pillows


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pasion_Pillows? I’m not sure if I would change my username to that, but that sure does match who I am now. By the way, I clicked on that link. I didn’t know it was a 7th gen region too.

Now if I had ten pillow collectibles, I would never sell them, ever.


----------



## Delphine

Question: I'd like to host a TBT bells giveaway, is it still okay to do so? Like with people entering by posting and a random person gaining an amount of TBT from me in the end. Because I haven't seen one since I came back on the forums.
Hope my question is clear lol


----------



## MasterM64

Delphine said:


> Question: I'd like to host a TBT bells giveaway, is it still okay to do so? Like with people entering by posting and a random person gaining an amount of TBT from me in the end. Because I haven't seen one since I came back on the forums.
> Hope my question is clear lol



Yeah, it totally is ok!  I think people are just more focused on New Horizons at the moment.


----------



## Delphine

MasterM64 said:


> Yeah, it totally is ok!  I think people are just more focused on New Horizons at the moment.



Cool! Thank you very much for answering!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Delphine said:


> Question: I'd like to host a TBT bells giveaway, is it still okay to do so? Like with people entering by posting and a random person gaining an amount of TBT from me in the end. Because I haven't seen one since I came back on the forums.
> Hope my question is clear lol


basically yeah, but keep in mind


> *Chat/Spam Giveaways*
> 
> Sometimes users like to host giveaway threads in the TBT Marketplace that encourage users to chat or post spam in order to win the giveaway. While we always love to see users host giveaways, these actually go against our post quality rules, so please do not make these types of threads here. Instead, The Basement board allows these posts to be made, as post quality rules aren't as strictly enforced there. Going forward, please keep all chatty threads in The Basement.
> 
> Remember there are plenty of more creative giveaway methods that you can use in the TBT Marketplace that don't involved repeated spam! You could have entrants guess a number (once), share their favourite joke, tell a personal story, solve a puzzle or riddle, or more.


to not do anything it says not to here


----------



## Delphine

LambdaDelta said:


> basically yeah, but keep in mind
> 
> to not do anything it says not to here



Oh sure yeah I wouldn't have encouraged spamming but it's always good to know! Thank you!!


----------



## Lurrdoc

How do I arrange my line-up? I've never really organized it beyond hiding some and keeping others active, lol.

-edit- is it by date? with newest first and oldest last?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lurrdoc said:


> How do I arrange my line-up? I've never really organized it beyond hiding some and keeping others active, lol.
> 
> -edit- is it by date? with newest first and oldest last?


Yep it’s by dates, you can trade with other members if you’re looking for a certain time stamp


----------



## IonicKarma

Where do the egg collectibles even come from?  They aren’t even in the shop even as sold out?  I want them but idk how to get them haha


----------



## LadyDestani

IonicKarma said:


> Where do the egg collectibles even come from?  They aren’t even in the shop even as sold out?  I want them but idk how to get them haha



Eggs are prizes from the annual Easter Egg Hunt on the forum, so they are only available during the event. We didn't have one this year due to everything going on with the site migration, but you can still purchase eggs from previous events from other users. Some are more expensive than others based on rarity/popularity.


----------



## IonicKarma

Oh thats good to know!  I'm sad there was none this year, maybe they will run a delayed one?  There really doesn't seem to be much in the shop right now, most things are sold out haha....


----------



## Alolan_Apples

After my latest purchase, here’s what collectibles I have:

Birthstones - September Birthstone (more like a TBT registration stone to me)
Cakes - Chocolate Cake
Fruit - Apple
Letters - Green Letter (Mori)
Flowers (basic) - Yellow Tulip
Flowers (hybrid) - Blue Rose
Pokéballs -
Villagers -
TBT Beach Party - Ice Cream Swirl
Feathers -
Balloons/Party Items - Light Blue Balloon
Glow Wands -
Arcade Items - Tetris Grid (animated)
Seasonal - Famous Mushroom
Easter Eggs - Eevee Egg
Candies - Orange Candy
Halloween - Pumpkin Cupcake
Christmas - Jingle Doll

So I’m missing a feather, a Pokéball, a glow wand, and a villager. Hopefully, I can fill all of these categories. I would’ve still had them if it weren’t for my pursuit for more TBT Bells (I want to get to 20,000 TBT again). I also have the rare 10 collectible, as well as the Super Gold Mailbox and the 50 Envelopes (which are former add-ons that turned into collectibles). I have more, but that’s all I’m going to say.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Is this a good place to suggest collectibles? If so, I'd think it'd be cool to see some star fragments or maybe even the Zodiac fragments/animals. Just a thought


----------



## ryuk

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Is this a good place to suggest collectibles? If so, I'd think it'd be cool to see some star fragments or maybe even the Zodiac fragments/animals. Just a thought


star frag collectibles would be sooo cute.. small, large, and one for every zodiac sign


----------



## LambdaDelta

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Is this a good place to suggest collectibles? If so, I'd think it'd be cool to see some star fragments or maybe even the Zodiac fragments/animals. Just a thought


you can make suggestions, just know that most won't ever come to pass


----------



## brockbrock

I'm sorry if this isn't the appropriate place to ask this but I'm sure where else to do so... I'm looking into selling my Raymond for TBT but have no idea what would be a fair asking price, and if doing so is even allowed?


----------



## Stil

brockbrock said:


> I'm sorry if this isn't the appropriate place to ask this but I'm sure where else to do so... I'm looking into selling my Raymond for TBT but have no idea what would be a fair asking price, and if doing so is even allowed?


Its ok 
Anything In-game related would go under the ACNH section.
Anything Non-game related would go in the TBT marketplace

* TBT Marketplace *
Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway forum collectibles and other non-Animal Crossing items with TBT bells. Please use the Animal Crossing boards for Animal Crossing trades regardless of currency.

* New Neighbor Network *
Sell, buy, trade, and give away Animal Crossing: New Horizons villagers.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it's allowed, but you need to take it over to the new neighbor network


----------



## brockbrock

Thanks guys! I figured that was the case but just wanted to make sure since I haven't seen many people asking for TBT in those threads.


----------



## linlingling

hii how can i buy the collectibles? ><


----------



## Cadbberry

linlingling said:


> hii how can i buy the collectibles? ><


They are available in the shop https://www.belltreeforums.com/shop/ but sometimes when events happen on-site unique collectibles are available!


----------



## linlingling

Cadbberry said:


> They are available in the shop https://www.belltreeforums.com/shop/ but sometimes when events happen on-site unique collectibles are available!


thank you!! unfortunately many of them are sold out xD


----------



## DarthGohan1

Not sure if this is the right place to post, sorry if it's not... can anyone share what the going rate for a pokeball is? They seem somewhat rare, so I'm guessing quite a few bells to buy one? thanks!


----------



## Blink.

DarthGohan1 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post, sorry if it's not... can anyone share what the going rate for a pokeball is? They seem somewhat rare, so I'm guessing quite a few bells to buy one? thanks!


iirc, around 16k TBT? for sure 10k+


----------



## DarthGohan1

Blink. said:


> iirc, around 16k TBT? for sure 10k+




thanks for the info... a bit out of my price range apparently


----------



## Blink.

DarthGohan1 said:


> thanks for the info... a bit out of my price range apparently


no problemo c: if it helps, will.'s guide is something I refer to often! This one here.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Blink. said:


> no problemo c: if it helps, will.'s pricing guide is something I refer to often! This one here.


cool, thank you for sharing the link, it's very informative


----------



## Libra

Would it be allowed to sell a collectible for ACNH IGB ? How much could I get for a Pikachu Easter Egg ? Thanks.

[EDIT] : The Pikachu Easter Egg has been sold.


----------



## Blueskyy

Can someone tell me what tbt is good for right now besides collectibles?


----------



## Blink.

AndyP08 said:


> Can someone tell me what tbt is good for right now besides collectibles?


You can definitely buy NMT or buy IGB. Heck even DIYs and items sell for TBT :0


----------



## Blueskyy

Blink. said:


> You can definitely buy NMT or buy IGB. Heck even DIYs and items sell for TBT :0


I actually just converted my 2400 tbt to igb a few days ago. I should’ve clarified if there are any forum items to spend on. I used to participate in holiday forum events and buy collectibles when the shop wasn’t neglected as much. I don’t play other games like Pokémon or need art so I think tbt for me was best used for igb probably. Thanks again for answering!


----------



## Cadbberry

Libra said:


> Would it be allowed to sell a collectible for ACNH IGB ? How much could I get for a Pikachu Easter Egg ? Thanks.


You can sell for igb but the rates are still being made. I suggest looking at other threads who are asking tbt for igb to get your rates!
This thread for example- https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/tbt-nmt-igb-conversions.511391/


----------



## Blueskyy

Another dumb question but is there a guide to pricing for collectives for tbt on here? I want to sell my extra old collectibles but I don’t want to overcharge.


----------



## Blink.

AndyP08 said:


> Another dumb question but is there a guide to pricing for collectives for tbt on here? I want to sell my extra old collectibles but I don’t want to overcharge.


I usually refer to This one here.
Credits will. And mogyay and more :0


----------



## Blueskyy

Blink. said:


> I usually refer to This one here.
> Credits will. And mogyay and more :0


Thanks! All my years here and I’ve never sold collectibles but I’m pretty sure I have extra lumps of coal and Jingle dolls, etc. from long ago. Thanks again!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I noticed that glow wands are becoming more popular on this site.

I didn’t go for the flower wand for being the easiest of the glow wand collectibles. If it were because of difficulty, I would’ve went for the star wand. I went for it because I don’t have any green collectibles, and I have a lot of blue collectibles.


----------



## jiojiop

Anyone know when there'll be a restock? I really really wanna buy a choco cake and other treats. Let them eat cake, I say!


----------



## IonicKarma

jiojiop said:


> Anyone know when there'll be a restock? I really really wanna buy a choco cake and other treats. Let them eat cake, I say!


any second now...


----------



## jiojiop

IonicKarma said:


> any second now...


ha ha... =P I'm just worried that if they eventually do a restock, I'll miss it.

What notice do we get and where when things have been restocked?


----------



## IonicKarma

jiojiop said:


> ha ha... =P I'm just worried that if they eventually do a restock, I'll miss it.
> 
> What notice do we get and where when things have been restocked?


I'm not sure honestly, we haven't had one since 2017 so I wouldn't get your hopes up... ;-;


----------



## SantaKate

Hi everyone! I am new here and not sure is it the right place to ask, but anyway, I need apples, peaches and oranges. I have cherries, pears and coconuts for exchange. Can anybody help me with this?


----------



## metswee

SantaKate said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and not sure is it the right place to ask, but anyway, I need apples, peaches and oranges. I have cherries, pears and coconuts for exchange. Can anybody help me with this?


A better place to ask would be Nooks Cranny ! Thats where all the buying/selling/trading happens but Id be happy to help you out w fruit  :- )


----------



## _Rainy_

SantaKate said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and not sure is it the right place to ask, but anyway, I need apples, peaches and oranges. I have cherries, pears and coconuts for exchange. Can anybody help me with this?


Not the right place but pm me if you still need these and I’ll help you.


----------



## happyabg

Is there a Memorial Day event and will there be a collectible for it? I apologize if this has been asked and answered somewhere else. If so, please kindly point me to the post where it is and I will look for the answer there.  Thanks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

happyabg said:


> Is there a Memorial Day event and will there be a collectible for it? I apologize if this has been asked and answered somewhere else. If so, please kindly point me to the post where it is and I will look for the answer there.  Thanks.



We never had a Memorial Day event on this site. There were only a few holidays the site has an event for (Christmas, Halloween, Easter, and Valentine’s Day), but many holidays didn’t get an event for them. And of course, there’s a major event that is not based on a holiday.


----------



## happyabg

Alolan_Apples said:


> We never had a Memorial Day event on this site. There were only a few holidays the site has an event for (Christmas, Halloween, Easter, and Valentine’s Day), but many holidays didn’t get an event for them. And of course, there’s a major event that is not based on a holiday.


What major event is that? or where can I find such information?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

happyabg said:


> What major event is that? or where can I find such information?



The event in question is otherwise known as The Bell Tree Fair. They don’t host it every year, but the last two times, it was hosted mostly in August and partially in September. I wonder if they’ll have it again this year.


----------



## jiojiop

Alolan_Apples said:


> The event in question is otherwise known as The Bell Tree Fair. They don’t host it every year, but the last two times, it was hosted mostly in August and partially in September. I wonder if they’ll have it again this year.


It'd be brilliant to have it this year with the large influx of users from the recent launch of NH. It'd help people get invested in the site and give more of a community feeling to all of the new users (vs. reddit, discord, and nookazon where they might go for trades)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jiojiop said:


> It'd be brilliant to have it this year with the large influx of users from the recent launch of NH. It'd help people get invested in the site and give more of a community feeling to all of the new users (vs. reddit, discord, and nookazon where they might go for trades)



I think that the only reason why they may not host it this year is because of the software change. Even though we may have our items and stuff, the site isn’t fully settled yet. We still don’t have the sky changes, not yet at least.


----------



## jiojiop

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think that the only reason why they may not host it this year is because of the software change. Even though we may have our items and stuff, the site isn’t fully settled yet. We still don’t have the sky changes, not yet at least.


That makes a lot of sense because I know there are tons of kinks to get out when changing the forum software. It was a big upgrade. All the same, I really don't mind if the remaining fixes take a lower priority to community events and new collectibles. I think other people are also quite happy with where the site is at too?


----------



## Mercedes

I really want new collectibles. Like a sandcastle, and other summer themed stuff.. fall themed stuff.. more Halloween stuff ;v; and some easer games cause some of us aren’t that smart


----------



## Mercedes

Can we do another summer event so I can get a ice cream and pop thanks cuz no one wants to sell them


----------



## LambdaDelta

who even knows if a summer event would bring back the beach party collectibles

I'd be down, though


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m surprised at how fast guessing giveaways go now. I remember when they took over two hours to get to 100 posts. Just recently, it took less than an hour to get to 250 posts.


----------



## asuka

can i just rant about my collectibles for a moment



Spoiler



i would really like a third choccy cake for my top row in the center, but i <<highly>> doubt i'll be able to find 2 items that look cute in between them (where my second and fourth tasty cakes are) AND a choccy cake that fits in the center with the correct timing. ahhhhh. REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE plsletmemovemycollectiblesplsgodAHHHHHHHH



sorry had to get that out and was not going to go through the pain of explaining that to someone who is normal.


----------



## LilD

asuka said:


> can i just rant about my collectibles for a moment
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i would really like a third choccy cake for my top row in the center, but i <<highly>> doubt i'll be able to find 2 items that look cute in between them (where my second and fourth tasty cakes are) AND a choccy cake that fits in the center with the correct timing. ahhhhh. REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE plsletmemovemycollectiblesplsgodAHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> sorry had to get that out and was not going to go through the pain of explaining that to someone who is normal.


What date do you need for the chocolate cake?


----------



## asuka

LilD said:


> What date do you need for the chocolate cake?


basically I'd want one in the middle of the tasty cakes
and 2 other collectibles besides tasty cakes that would go in between the 3


----------



## Mercedes

Can someone pls date swap with me


----------



## Mercedes

Still looking to date trade


----------



## Allytria

Seems the father's day Carnation was restocked! 34 left


----------



## Nefarious

Anyone know when Father’s Day Carnations first released?

I think I want to get my lineup symetrical with carnation, choco cake, something, choco cake, carnation. My oldest choco cake is from 2013, so wonder if it’s possible to get a carnation older than that.


----------



## Heyden

NefariousKing said:


> Anyone know when Father’s Day Carnations first released?
> 
> I think I want to get my lineup symetrical with carnation, choco cake, something, choco cake, carnation. My oldest choco cake is from 2013, so wonder if it’s possible to get a carnation older than that.


Father's Day 2016 is the earliest date. You'd probably have to move the choco cakes around to achieve that.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Is there anywhere to view all of the collectibles?


----------



## xTech

Lotusblossom said:


> Is there anywhere to view all of the collectibles?


I personally use this thread here. It also has a color coordinated list of them all, which can help you think of nice looking lineups!


----------



## Xeleron

I have a few questions about the fruit collectibles. Why are the peach, cherry, and apple collectibles "rare" and limited? I was thinking about getting an orange and a peach collectible because they are my native fruit and my sister fruit (in that order), but I was surprised to see some fruits as limited, out of stock items. I understand if this had something to do with previous games, but with the newest iteration of AC, all fruits have the potential of being equally "common". It just seems a bit unfair to those who have those fruits as native and want the collectibles because of it (just my own opinion, some people probably couldn't care any less  ). Are there any plans to release "common" collectibles of those "rare" fruits?


----------



## LambdaDelta

the rarity for all the fruit collectibles was literally decided by community vote back in 2013. with the less popular being more common and the more popular being more rare





__





						Bell Tree Direct - 10.1.2013
					

Hey guys. It's Justin here to welcome you to the very first Bell Tree Direct! To explain, this is an idea we came up with to announce and release new items, features, boards, and anything else new on The Bell Tree. Whenever we have a couple of new announcements, we'll post one of these. The...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Xeleron

LambdaDelta said:


> the rarity for all the fruit collectibles was literally decided by community vote back in 2013. with the less popular being more common and the more popular being more rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell Tree Direct - 10.1.2013
> 
> 
> Hey guys. It's Justin here to welcome you to the very first Bell Tree Direct! To explain, this is an idea we came up with to announce and release new items, features, boards, and anything else new on The Bell Tree. Whenever we have a couple of new announcements, we'll post one of these. The...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


TY for pointing me in the right direction for this! I still think it's kinda odd regardless, but now I know why.


----------



## Rosie977

Is this the right thread for a question? Sorry if it isn't...

When was the last time the cake was sold in the shop? I need one after May 29, 2020, but I'm starting to think those aren't possible. It would be really helpful to know the newest possible date for the cake.


----------



## seliph

Rosie977 said:


> Is this the right thread for a question? Sorry if it isn't...
> 
> When was the last time the cake was sold in the shop? I need one after May 29, 2020, but I'm starting to think those aren't possible. It would be really helpful to know the newest possible date for the cake.


i'm pretty sure the latest cakes are december 2019


----------



## Rosie977

seliph said:


> i'm pretty sure the latest cakes are december 2019


Aww that's too bad, thank you for the help though!


----------



## LambdaDelta

seliph said:


> i'm pretty sure the latest cakes are december 2019


there might be some janurary 2020, since the shop was open until then


----------



## Karmahri

Was the pikachu egg ever restocked/re-released after 2016? According to the collectible timeline it was only released in 2016


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, it's 2016 only, afaik


----------



## Fleshy

Is there anywhere to view the release dates for collectables? Planning my lineup for the first time and not sure if something I like would be possible with the dates of different collectables


----------



## LadyDestani

Fleshy said:


> Is there anywhere to view the release dates for collectables? Planning my lineup for the first time and not sure if something I like would be possible with the dates of different collectables



You should check out this thread:
Collectible Timeline


----------



## Kattea

Two questions:
1) Why do people trade for specific dates?
2) How much is April birthstone going for?


----------



## Midoriya

Kattea said:


> Two questions:
> 1) Why do people trade for specific dates?
> 2) How much is April birthstone going for?



1. Because collectibles are ordered from left to right, top to bottom with the newest on the top left and the oldest on the bottom right based on the date they were acquired.  You can’t change the order of collectibles yourself, so people date trade to get the lineups they want.
2. There’s no “official” price on collectibles, but according to this guide all the birthstone collectibles go for around 100-200 TBT.  May be more or less depending on the times.


----------



## seliph

spare july birthstone ma'am


----------



## Chris

Did anyone spot that we updated the fireworks collectible for the 4th of July?


----------



## Blink.

Vrisnem said:


> Did anyone spot that we updated the fireworks collectible for the 4th of July?


theyre so dang PRETTY 
red and blue fireworks omgaaaah


----------



## xSuperMario64x

When the heck did the winter mitten collectible go from people giving away 24 of them at a time to being 20 tbt a piece???


----------



## Stella-Io

xSuperMario64x said:


> When the heck did the winter mitten collectible go from people giving away 24 of them at a time to being 20 tbt a piece???



Oop, is it time to sell my surplus of them? I have like 15 total lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Stella-Io said:


> Oop, is it time to sell my surplus of them? I have like 15 total lol


I think so lol!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I’m new here; how often does the shop restock? I really want a peach collectible but it’s one that is out of stock.


----------



## Crash

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m new here; how often does the shop restock? I really want a peach collectible but it’s one that is out of stock.


restocks are very rare, and when they happen the staff will usually announce it ahead of time. your best bet is saving up some tbt to buy a peach from another user on the TBT marketplace - that's generally how everyone gets their collectibles. c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Crash said:


> restocks are very rare, and when they happen the staff will usually announce it ahead of time. your best bet is saving up some tbt to buy a peach from another user on the TBT marketplace - that's generally how everyone gets their collectibles. c:


Ah okay thanks for elaborating on that.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Anyone selling any collectibles for under 30 TBT? I'm pretty poor lol


----------



## rianne

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Anyone selling any collectibles for under 30 TBT? I'm pretty poor lol


Not sure if you've seen Miharu's Adopt a Collectible thread. . .


----------



## Geoni

We haven't seen a new character collectable in a little while.

Gulliver and Pascal deserve one. And...Blathers!


----------



## Darcy94x

Geoni said:


> We haven't seen a new character collectable in a little while.
> 
> Gulliver and Pascal deserve one. And...Blathers!


Pascal pleaaaaaase or Celeste!


----------



## Geoni

I also realized there is no KK Slider...


----------



## Peach_Jam

nvm c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Was there ever a pitfall seed collectible? I’d love to have one (or ten) of those eventually.


----------



## LambdaDelta

not so far, no


----------



## mogyay

hello petition to make watering can usable pls


----------



## Jacob

mogyay said:


> hello petition to make watering can usable pls


Im pretty sure you might be one of the very few ppl if any who still have one in their inventory


----------



## Xeleron

Why do all collectibles say they were created Dec 31, 1969?    


Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Xeleron said:


> Why do all collectibles say they were created Dec 31, 1969?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290993
> View attachment 290994
> View attachment 290995



It just means the dates weren't imported (if they even had a creation date listed in our old database).


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Xeleron said:


> Why do all collectibles say they were created Dec 31, 1969?


they are vintage


----------



## Xeleron

Vrisnem said:


> It just means the dates weren't imported (if they even had a creation date listed in our old database).


TY, that makes sense, it just seems so random, I was wondering if this was an inside joke or something along those lines lol 
Especially because there had to have been an input for the date at one point (at least that's my understanding) 
I think it would be nice to be able to see the creation dates on the collectible's info page, but I guess going back and inputing the dates would be time consuming, not to mention all the rerelease dates and time periods.


----------



## lana.

Xeleron said:


> TY, that makes sense, it just seems so random, I was wondering if this was an inside joke or something along those lines lol
> Especially because there had to have been an input for the date at one point (at least that's my understanding)
> I think it would be nice to be able to see the creation dates on the collectible's info page, but I guess going back and inputing the dates would be time consuming, not to mention all the rerelease dates and time periods.


The date dec 31,1969, is just the date that shows up when time stamps are deleted. it’s an automatic date that shows up when dates are reset to 0. i hope that makes sense : )


----------



## Midoriya

Xeleron said:


> Why do all collectibles say they were created Dec 31, 1969?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290993
> View attachment 290994
> View attachment 290995



They’re super duper rare collectibles that are worth thousands of bells because they were released during the year of the moon landing and on New Year‘s Eve.

/s


----------



## nageki

how much do apples go for these days? i'd like to work out how much i need to save up to complete my fruit salad


----------



## xTech

nageki said:


> how much do apples go for these days? i'd like to work out how much i need to save up to complete my fruit salad


Around 400-450 TBT usually, although which end of the scale the price ends up being depends on the seller, so i'd save up 450 just to be safe.


----------



## nageki

xTech said:


> Around 400-450 TBT usually, although which end of the scale the price ends up being depends on the seller, so i'd save up 450 just to be safe.


awesome thankyou so much!


----------



## Azrael

*The Magical Fireworks* was displayed during Valentine's Day this year, right? Has it been displayed any other time other than Christmas/New Years?


----------



## Darcy94x

Azrael said:


> *The Magical Fireworks* was displayed during Valentine's Day this year, right? Has it been displayed any other time other than Christmas/New Years?


4th July!


----------



## Azrael

Darcy94x said:


> 4th July!


It was up for the 4th of July?! I must have missed that one! I wasn't active much during some of the early pandemic months. Thank you!


----------



## Darcy94x

Azrael said:


> It was up for the 4th of July?! I must have missed that one! I wasn't active much during some of the early pandemic months. Thank you!


No problem!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

As I learned about TBT’s history of events, I noticed some early installment weirdness, something exclusive to the earlier years of these events. Examples:

- The first recorded event from the vBulletin Era was Santa’s Secret Signature Contest, which is way different to TBT’s future contests. Everyone who even got nominated won an animated snowglobe collectible, a relic of the pre-ACNL era.
- The first Egg Hunt was way different to the Egg Hunt we all know.
- Speaking of Egg Hunts, 2014 and 2015 distributed the same egg collectibles. Every year after, new egg collectibles were distributed
- The first TBT Fair after ACNL’s release (third total) had an event called “Spin the Wheel”. It also didn’t have a specific theme or an animated collectible for staff favorites.
- Before the TBT Fair was moved to the summer, TBT had three annual summer events that were different to the other events - Clash of the New Leaves, TBT Beach Party, and TBT Fire Festival.
- Before submission forums were created for the Fair, you had to PM an NPC account for answers or submissions.

It’s kinda interesting that when the staff come up with new event ideas, they have a few things that were present early on, but are no longer used. I think a good example for early installment weirdness for the Xenforo era is the lack of night sky.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> - Speaking of Egg Hunts, 2014 and 2015 distributed the same egg collectibles. Every year after, new egg collectibles were distributed


almost, but not quite

2015 introduced the waluigi egg (must've been a slow year for new designs)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> almost, but not quite
> 
> 2015 introduced the waluigi egg (must've been a slow year for new designs)



I also have examples of later installment weirdness of TBT’s events. Something more prevalent in 2018 and later:

- Bell Tree Weeks
- New eggs got redesigns after the event (Easter Fools)
- Stealing Bells (actually Bels)
- A Halloween event where you could vote on new events or pranks
- A four-week event where the theme changes every week (Red Balloon World Tour)

In regards to collectibles, an example of later installment weirdness was that you can have multiple birthstones of the same and can exchange them as many times as you can. For the longest time, you couldn’t do this.


----------



## amemome

Always curious about this but why are there six house collectibles when you can only display five in a row?


----------



## BungoTheElf

amemome said:


> Always curious about this but why are there six house collectibles when you can only display five in a row?


Old lineups used to be 6 x 2 but an update made them 5 x 2!


----------



## amemome

BungoTheElf said:


> Old lineups used to be 6 x 2 but an update made them 5 x 2!


ahh, that explains a lot, thank you! (was not on this forum too much between NL and NH so i must have forgotten the old layouts)


----------



## Justin

It was actually only 5x5 when we added the house collectibles! They’re based on the Japanese New Leaf logo — we didn’t choose to have six.


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> It was actually only *5x5* when we added the house collectibles! They’re based on the Japanese New Leaf logo — we didn’t choose to have six.


could you imagine


----------



## Justin

seliph said:


> could you imagine


wait a second


----------



## Nougat

I have a question/request for the Fireworks Collectible.. Wouldn't the Fair be the perfect event to activate it again?


----------



## Azrael

Nougat said:


> I have a question/request for the Fireworks Collectible.. Wouldn't the Fair be the perfect event to activate it again?


I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I came up with two collectible line-ups, which I plan on alternating every month. The sidebar you currently see is my even month sidebar. I still need three more collectibles for my odd month sidebar. If I do win a contest, that would add two more collectibles to my collection, but I’m not aiming for winning a contest (I would like to be voted for if I get nominated, but I don’t tell people who to vote for). I’m aiming for collectible diversity. And this TBT Fair is going to help.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When people are asking for star fragment collectibles, why are they only asking for 1,000 TBT per unlimited stock star fragment? I thought that there would be more TBT into circulation now that the site is more active. What has changed?


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> When people are asking for star fragment collectibles, why are they only asking for 1,000 TBT per unlimited stock star fragment? I thought that there would be more TBT into circulation now that the site is more active. What has changed?


people are equating them to normal unlimited stock feathers


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> When people are asking for star fragment collectibles, why are they only asking for 1,000 TBT per unlimited stock star fragment? I thought that there would be more TBT into circulation now that the site is more active. What has changed?


I think it's partly because of the fact that they're "unlimited" in stock. They will probably go up in value after the fair is over and there are no more available to purchase from the shop.

also just because there are more active members doesn't mean that more TBT will be in circulation. a lot of the rich members either have left the site or like to hold onto their tbt rather than spend it, and many people now who have tbt in the thousands-range usually only use it for NH stuff and don't spend it on collectibles or anything like that.

idk I'm just making an educated guess here.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



toadsworthy said:


> people are equating them to normal unlimited stock feathers


that makes sense, plus the fact that many of them aren't in super high demand (like the plushies).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> also just because there are more active members doesn't mean that more TBT will be in circulation. a lot of the rich members either have left the site or like to hold onto their tbt rather than spend it, and many people now who have tbt in the thousands-range usually only use it for NH stuff and don't spend it on collectibles or anything like that.



I wish some of the active rich members would share some of their TBT. I can understand why they wouldn’t part with their Bells at 20,000, but not 50,000 or higher. I am way below 10,000 TBT again, and I would like to get back up there again.


----------



## Azrael

Alolan_Apples said:


> When people are asking for star fragment collectibles, why are they only asking for 1,000 TBT per unlimited stock star fragment? I thought that there would be more TBT into circulation now that the site is more active. What has changed?



I would also wager that the average user probably has less than 1k or certainly not much more. New users are also probably unfamiliar with tbt currency and/or collectibles. And a lot of people probably also use their tbt for NH items as that’s what a lot of people like to trade with especially since the use of NMTs has gone down.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wish some of the active rich members would share some of their TBT. I can understand why they wouldn’t part with their Bells at 20,000, but not 50,000 or higher. I am way below 10,000 TBT again, and I would like to get back up there again.


one can only dream.


----------



## Crash

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wish some of the active rich members would share some of their TBT. I can understand why they wouldn’t part with their Bells at 20,000, but not 50,000 or higher. I am way below 10,000 TBT again, and I would like to get back up there again.


i can't speak for every "rich" member, but i personally collected/saved for 4-5 years to earn what i have now. i give away tons of collectibles + tbt all the time, i just don't make giveaway threads because that's not how i prefer to do it. i don't think it's very fair to guilt people into "sharing" something they've worked hard to earn, it's not like it's a necessity. it's forum currency lol. it just takes time to save up, and you have to be able to resist the urge to spend it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> one can only dream.


That’s true. If I were to sell my unlimited stock fragments for 2,000 TBT a piece one way or the other, I could bump once a week like how I sold my red and green feathers. One bump a week may keep my selling thread open for two to three months with as few posts as possible. By then, people would buy them at that price.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wish some of the active rich members would share some of their TBT. I can understand why they wouldn’t part with their Bells at 20,000, but not 50,000 or higher. I am way below 10,000 TBT again, and I would like to get back up there again.


Never thought I’d see you as a communist but here we are


----------



## toadsworthy

If no one will sell the collectible I want then I won’t buy things


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wish some of the active rich members would share some of their TBT. I can understand why they wouldn’t part with their Bells at 20,000, but not 50,000 or higher. I am way below 10,000 TBT again, and I would like to get back up there again.


ya know, most people don't follow up their complaints about the rich hoarding wealth with how they aspire to be rich(er) themselves


----------



## Alienfish

Dinosaurz said:


> Never thought I’d see you as a communist but here we are


They've got a ghost writer


----------



## MasterM64

I'm glad to see that people are treating the fragments like the feathers value-wise since that is what they are essentially this TBT Fair. I'm definitely curious to see how the values change though after the fair and see which ones are rarer compared to the other colors (like how the yellow feather is rarer than the red feather for example).

In terms of the idea of people hoarding their TBT, they earned it and they can do what they want with it. lol To see otherwise is socialist thinking and would not be for the best interest of the TBT economy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^ true

like I only have around 1.5k tbt right now and yeah I'd like to get more but I also know that I have to earn it myself. I could never reasonably see myself just talking to one of TBT's rich members and being like "bruh share some of your tbt w me "


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dinosaurz said:


> Never thought I’d see you as a communist but here we are


Well, now I regret complaining about others hoarding their wealth then. I was interested into seeing more wealth into circulation, to keep the market going. But since I’ve been given a reputation as a communist (people with no souls), I take that back.


----------



## seliph

if you want wealth redistributed take a stab at jingle


----------



## Snowesque

Is it still possible to view a collectibles properties (gift-able, unique, etc.) aside from viewing it from an inventory?


----------



## MasterM64

Snowesque said:


> Is it still possible to view a collectibles properties (gift-able, unique, etc.) aside from viewing it from an inventory?



To my knowledge, that's the only way to know now. If someone has found another way, I would like to know as well for curiosity sake.


----------



## LambdaDelta

check THIS out!

(my inventory)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> check THIS out!
> 
> (my inventory)


Complete egg collection and double Disco Ball?  Damn


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Complete egg collection


lol, I _wish_ I had the gold


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> lol, I _wish_ I had the gold


Ok, complete tradeable egg collection.  Still impressive lmao


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there any good collectible guide? With the pricing for each item? Most of the ones I’m seeing have ranges like 600-1.5k, 3k-6k, 200k-600k, etc

it’s hard for me to know for exactly How much they are. Whether a collectible on a range of 600k-1.5k is on the lower side of the range, or on the higher.


----------



## JellyBeans

Bluebellie said:


> Is there any good collectible guide? With the pricing for each item? Most of the ones I’m seeing have ranges like 600-1.5k, 3k-6k, 200k-600k, etc
> 
> it’s hard for me to know for exactly How much they are. Whether a collectible on a range of 600k-1.5k is on the lower side of the range, or on the higher.


I assume you're referring to this one? the amount that collectibles go for usually varies slightly depending on the people trading so it's tough to assign exact values to each one. on the tier list generally the higher up the collectible is, the closer to the top value it is! you could also have a search and see what the collectibles you have in mind have been going for recently and base your price around that


----------



## Bluebellie

JellyBeans said:


> I assume you're referring to this one? the amount that collectibles go for usually varies slightly depending on the people trading so it's tough to assign exact values to each one. on the tier list generally the higher up the collectible is, the closer to the top value it is! you could also have a search and see what the collectibles you have in mind have been going for recently and base your price around that


Ok thank you so much!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

(Hope that's the right place to ask this)

Does anyone knows if there are any Blue Hybrid Rose collectibles with a date later than Feb 2019? I'm looking for one which would fit after my Pink Hybrid Rose, but before I'm gonna ask for a date swap, I thought I may gonna ask first if such Blue Hybrid Roses even exist.


----------



## seliph

Miss Purry said:


> (Hope that's the right place to ask this)
> 
> Does anyone knows if there are any Blue Hybrid Rose collectibles with a date later than Feb 2019? I'm looking for one which would fit after my Pink Hybrid Rose, but before I'm gonna ask for a date swap, I thought I may gonna ask first if such Blue Hybrid Roses even exist.


there are ones from december 2019!

i think there's earlier pinks tho


----------



## TykiButterfree

Thanks to the fair, I was able to trade for another spooky collectible. My lineup is fun now.  What should I try for next, swamp potion or Pierrot candy? A cool lineup would be one of every candy, but 2 of them are very unobtainable. I do have 2 different Christmas candies I could substitute in though if that counts. lol


----------



## Jacob

TykiButterfree said:


> Thanks to the fair, I was able to trade for another spooky collectible. My lineup is fun now.  What should I try for next, swamp potion or Pierrot candy? A cool lineup would be one of every candy, but 2 of them are very unobtainable. I do have 2 different Christmas candies I could substitute in though if that counts. lol


I think swamp potion would be the best :]


----------



## Aronthaer

Hey there's vestas in the shop right now!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have to admit. The current collectible sidebar I have was the collectible sidebar I was looking for ever since I joined this forum. My interest has changed over time, but the goal was met for quite a while. I got an apple, a yellow tulip, a chocolate cake, an ice cream, a cupcake, a balloon, a glow wand, and an animated collectible. Oh, and Eevee egg since I started loving Eevees.


----------



## Mercedes

Can we do something for Halloween ?? :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Mercedes said:


> Can we do something for Halloween ?? :3


If the staff don't want to do anything even for the rest of the year I wouldn't blame them.  The sheer amount of time and effort that went into this year's Fair is something that makes me tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Mercedes

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If the staff don't want to do anything even for the rest of the year I wouldn't blame them.  The sheer amount of time and effort that went into this year's Fair is something that makes me tired just thinking about it.


Yeah I know  but it would be fun haha


----------



## Rubombee

I mean yeah I'm just here deeply hoping that Potions & the two gradient Feathers I need new come back to make my life easier, but I'm also totally fine with the staff taking a long rest haha


----------



## Zane

Halloween event where we just send the staff candy


----------



## seliph

Zane said:


> Halloween event where we just send the staff candy


the following event: count inside the bottle deluxe


----------



## Zane

seliph said:


> the following event: count inside the bottle deluxe



my long lost blue brother


----------



## Chris

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If the staff don't want to do anything even for the rest of the year I wouldn't blame them.  The sheer amount of time and effort that went into this year's Fair is something that makes me tired just thinking about it.


After two and a half months of planning, and one month of running, TBTF 2020 we're going to need to sleep until at least Easter.


----------



## N a t

Can anyone help me figure out if there were any Pink Hybrid Roses released AFTER the Blue Hybrid Roses? They don't seem to be super common in general but all of them seem to be from 2016, and the Pink ones seem to be from the spring and the Blue ones from the winter.


----------



## Coach

N a t said:


> Can anyone help me figure out if there were any Pink Hybrid Roses released AFTER the Blue Hybrid Roses? They don't seem to be super common in general but all of them seem to be from 2016, and the Pink ones seem to be from the spring and the Blue ones from the winter.



According to *toadsworthys collectible timeline**, t*he initial release of blue roses came before the pink ones. However it is much more common to find blue roses from the red balloon fair last christmas, as they were purchasable from the shop then. But a pink rose after a blue one should be possible!


----------



## N a t

Coach said:


> According to *toadsworthys collectible timeline**, t*he initial release of blue roses came before the pink ones. However it is much more common to find blue roses from the red balloon fair last christmas, as they were purchasable from the shop then. But a pink rose after a blue one should be possible!


Awesome! Thank you! I've only been searching for a day or so, but I wanted to make sure it was possible before I invested a bunch of my time into it. Thank you for the help!


----------



## PumpkabooPie

I was curious if Jack's collectible comes in stock during the month of October and I'm so excited for the candies!!~ I never bought a collectible before but I know I need the pumpkin cupcake or Jack at least ❤ 
On that note, I was curious to know the tbt worth of the old Jack collectible where more of his body is included in the icon?


----------



## Che5hire Cat

In which years did the Purple Bat Potion came out?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

PumpkabooPie said:


> I was curious if Jack's collectible comes in stock during the month of October and I'm so excited for the candies!!~ I never bought a collectible before but I know I need the pumpkin cupcake or Jack at least ❤
> On that note, I was curious to know the tbt worth of the old Jack collectible where more of his body is included in the icon?


The old Jack collectible no longer exists, all of them were given the updated design with just his head.



Miss Purry said:


> In which years did the Purple Bat Potion came out?



2018 and 2019, I believe!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now when I host a giveaway where you’re free to enter, I try to limit which members can enter (not specific ones, but general ones), mainly to give others a chance. Case in point, my latest giveaway wouldn’t let anybody with more than 5,000 TBT enter. I wouldn’t take discrimination too kindly, but it’s not really a shop (and the purpose isn’t to discriminate, but rather to reach out to other members). It’s worth trying new challenges as a giveaway host.

What do you think of this idea for TBT/collectible giveaways?


----------



## LambdaDelta

lol, abd says hi


----------



## Pintuition

Will October birthstones be restocked this month? Just curious!


----------



## Justin

Pintuition said:


> Will October birthstones be restocked this month? Just curious!



I got you!

Feel free to nag me in the future if it’s not there by the second day.


----------



## Dunquixote

Edit: Nevermind; I got my question answered.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Anyone trading TBT collectibles not for TBT bells?


----------



## Megaroni

What time/timezone does the shop reset? I constantly see collectibles that are out of stock but I'm not sure when the shop is restocked.


----------



## seliph

can we talk about how star wands are sooooo ugly like if i had one i would immediately trade it to someone for a sweet feather 'cause they suck!!! ew*


*mogs wands do not apply


----------



## will.

seliph said:


> can we talk about how star wands are sooooo ugly like if i had one i would immediately trade it to someone for a sweet feather 'cause they suck!!! ew*


yeah star wands are sooo ugly whoever has one should.. immediately give it away


----------



## LadyDestani

megantron said:


> What time/timezone does the shop reset? I constantly see collectibles that are out of stock but I'm not sure when the shop is restocked.


Most of the items in the shop are not regularly restocked. There might be small restocks every now and then, but they are usually announced and very, very rare. The only regular update is to switch out the birthstone each month.

If you're interested in something that's out of stock, your best bet is to try to buy it from another user.


----------



## LambdaDelta

adding to that, the last actual restock was in june of 2017

lesser rarity but still limited items like the cherry have gotten restocks after this, but this was the last full-fledged restock


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Are there any plans for a comeback of the Candy collectibles or Halloween themed collectibles in general for this year?


----------



## Alienfish

star wands are awesome, sell me one.

also gonna be nice to see what new potion colour comes to, kinda sad i could never grab one tbf :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x

oh boiiiii it's time to figure out where these lovely new eggs fall on the collectible tier list

seems like the candy corn egg has been selling for ~500-600, the moonlight egg for ~1000 and the cobweb egg has had offers upwards of 3k. I'm thinking the moonlight one might shift up in price a little more but I'm especially interested in seeing how the cobweb egg price fluctuates after the event.


----------



## TykiButterfree

They are super fun to try to put in egg lineups because of being several months apart. Your's looks really cool @xSuperMario64x. The colors are very nice. I am still playing with mine.


----------



## Maruchan

Justin said:


> I got you!
> 
> Feel free to nag me in the future if it’s not there by the second day.


@Justin hey hello November


----------



## Wickel

I haven't really bothered with collecting the collectibles before but the Halloween event was a lot of fun so now I'm trying to collect a few older ones!

I was just wondering: there's no list of complete collectibles with how many there are on the site? I know about the thread which has a complete list of the collectibles, but you can't see how many of a specific collectible are in game? Hope my question is clear 
I was just wondering because I always love looking at that kinda data.


----------



## Asarena

Myrthella said:


> I haven't really bothered with collecting the collectibles before but the Halloween event was a lot of fun so now I'm trying to collect a few older ones!
> 
> I was just wondering: there's no list of complete collectibles with how many there are on the site? I know about the thread which has a complete list of the collectibles, but you can't see how many of a specific collectible are in game? Hope my question is clear
> I was just wondering because I always love looking at that kinda data.



I'm still new here, so I'm not sure if there's a list like that, but you can see on an item's shop page how many of that item have been sold. I'm not sure if that number would include ones given out as prizes and such though. Like on the Leif page it says 237 were sold


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Do some people believe that dark blue balloons with a 2014 date are more common than the 2020 variants? If so, why?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Do some people believe that dark blue balloons with a 2014 date are more common than the 2020 variants? If so, why?



It's because it's true.  Last year we had a Red Balloon Tour event that was basically a bunch of mini events with different currency.  For a certain type of currency, you could buy the newly-released Red Balloon collectible, a Blue Balloon, or a Green Balloon.  Most ended up buying a Red Balloon, meaning that there were few of the other two colors with a non-2014/2015 date.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's because it's true.  _This_ year we had a Red Balloon Tour event that was basically a bunch of mini events with different currency.  For a certain type of currency, you could buy the newly-released Red Balloon collectible, a Blue Balloon, or a Green Balloon.  Most ended up buying a Red Balloon, meaning that there were few of the other two colors with a non-2014/2015 date.



Oh yes, it was because of the red-balloon why there were less people buying the other colors this year. I think you meant this year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Asarena said:


> I'm still new here, so I'm not sure if there's a list like that, but you can see on an item's shop page how many of that item have been sold. I'm not sure if that number would include ones given out as prizes and such though. Like on the Leif page it says 237 were sold


this is true for most collectibles, however some collectibles that are given out (like as an award for completing a forum challenge) are not counted. for instance, well over 200 people entered the haunted house competition, and I'm sure most of them were accepted so they all got an eerie star potion. however when you look at it in the shop page it says only 3 were sold.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Oh yes, it was because of the red-balloon why there were less people buying the other colors this year. I think you meant this year.


It ran from December to January, so I guess it was a 2019-2020 event lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, I'm probably like one of the only people (maybe even only person? idr) with 2019 blue/green balloons. since grabbing it meant forfeiting the red balloon, which wasn't purchasable until 2020, and I think most people just waited until the end. even if they didn't grab red


----------



## Cosmic-chan

when we gettin roes n panies ?


----------



## seliph

will fleas ever not be unique


----------



## MasterM64

seliph said:


> will fleas ever not be unique



I definitely agree it would be awesome if they became no longer unique, but my best guess is that it wouldn't happen unless they reissue them in the future (April Fools 2021 perhaps?).


----------



## seliph

MasterM64 said:


> I definitely agree it would be awesome if they became no longer unique, but my best guess is that it wouldn't happen unless they reissue them in the future (April Fools 2021 perhaps?).


@ staff add a cry react now


----------



## MasterM64

seliph said:


> @ staff add a cry react now



We could always dream though! I actually just bought a Flea ironically enough considering this conversation. lol


----------



## Oblivia

seliph said:


> will fleas ever not be unique





MasterM64 said:


> We could always dream though! I actually just bought a Flea ironically enough considering this conversation. lol


I don't see why not. Free those fleas.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

What's the deal with the flea ??


----------



## MasterM64

Milky star said:


> What's the deal with the flea ??



The Flea is a unique/non-tradeable (unless @Oblivia just changed it lol) collectible distributed back in April Fools 2017. It is an odd collectible that makes interesting lineup possibilities.


----------



## seliph

YES









MasterM64 said:


> We could always dream though! I actually just bought a Flea ironically enough considering this conversation. lol


i did a bit ago too and saw another for sale, that's why i asked lmaoo


----------



## MasterM64

seliph said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a bit ago too and saw another for sale, that's why i asked lmaoo



Haha! It looks like your dream just came true, I just checked!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> I don't see why not. Free those fleas.


flea infestation 2020

(might I suggest a restock of them too, at some later point?)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Flea supremacy


----------



## Oblivia

LambdaDelta said:


> flea infestation 2020
> 
> (might I suggest a restock of them too, at some later point?)


April's not too far away. 

Honestly I'm not sure any of us realized they were still unique or had checked on that since the 2017 April Fool's joke. I'd say 3.5 years later is an appropriate time to allow for full infestation.


----------



## Sharksheep

Will there ever be another collectible design/suggestion contest again?


----------



## MasterM64

Sharksheep said:


> Will there ever be another collectible design/suggestion contest again?



That would be awesome! Would love to see another Easter Egg painting contest, but yet require all entries to be designed to be turned into a 2D image with depth (no 360 degree design essentially).


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I want to buy a flea now

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2020



Sharksheep said:


> Will there ever be another collectible design/suggestion contest again?


Vris told me no one that


----------



## Chris

Sharksheep said:


> Will there ever be another collectible design/suggestion contest again?


We cannot give a hard 'yes' or 'no' on a question like this because it doesn't fit the way in which we plan and structure our events. Based on our previous experience with running collectible design events I would say that it's unlikely that we will run another. Of the two concepts, the collectible suggestion event is the one with the greater chance of returning someday.


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, I can't believe everyone and their entire family making a snowflake wand killed future collectible design events


----------



## Mercedes

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, I can't believe everyone and their entire family making a snowflake wand killed future collectible design events


Story time?


----------



## Nefarious

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, I can't believe everyone and their entire family making a snowflake wand killed future collectible design events



Are you allowed to go into further detail? I’m very curious to know why exactly design contests are no longer a possibility. If it’s against rules somewhere by talking about past incidents, it’s fine. Just disappointing that those kind of events are unlikely to happen now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

exactly what was said, tbh

nothing dramatic, afaik. just repetitive for an event where the creator(s) got the collectible they made for free

so imagine if a bunch of people were to all enter with the same item to try to win for a thing meant to be hyper limited in terms of winners lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hear those design events are really just stressful for the staff. While its fun for the members it seems the staff dread hosting them


----------



## seliph

Milky star said:


> I hear those design events are really just stressful for the staff. While its fun for the members it seems the staff dread hosting them


where did you hear this?


----------



## Nefarious

LambdaDelta said:


> exactly what was said, tbh
> 
> nothing dramatic, afaik. just repetitive for an event where the creator(s) got the collectible they made for free
> 
> so imagine if a bunch of people were to all enter with the same item to try to win for a thing meant to be hyper limited in terms of winners lol



Ahh, yeah that just seem like a crappy thing to do. Like copying someone’s homework word for word and expecting a perfect score, no questions ask. Really sucks, but understandable why they’d not want to host anymore after something like that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

nah, nothing like that. people just _really_ wanted a snowflake wand collectible lol

the entries proper were all different, but considering the staff (iirc, @Laudine for this one) had to make the actual finalized collectibles....


----------



## Cosmic-chan

seliph said:


> where did you hear this?


That's how I interpreted what was said by different staff members ! Hear was a bad choice of wording.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020

I just want butterfly collectible tbh


----------



## Nefarious

LambdaDelta said:


> nah, nothing like that. people just _really_ wanted a snowflake wand collectible lol
> 
> the entries proper were all different, but considering the staff (iirc, @Laudine for this one) had to make the actual finalized collectibles....



Oh ok, I see now. Thank you for clarifying. Hopefully they would give it another shot in the future with somekind of rule in place to lessen the hassle of such a situation again.


----------



## Jacob

I wanted the snowflake wand, SO BAD  ❄


----------



## Peach_Jam

any chance the Christmas gold candy will make a return this year? c:


----------



## Jacob

Peach_Jam said:


> any chance the Christmas gold candy will make a return this year? c:


I'm sure we can't get an official answer for this, but the christmas gold candy was released two years ago and brought back the following year. My personal guess would say there's a pretty good chance it'll return but we won't know until a christmas event begins, which we shouldn't even assume !!


----------



## lemoncrossing

Are there any plans to allow users to trade animated collectibles? Just wondering!


----------



## Chris

lemoncrossing said:


> Are there any plans to allow users to trade animated collectibles? Just wondering!


The majority of our animated collectibles exist to show that a user won one of our events, so they won't ever be tradable.


----------



## MasterM64

lemoncrossing said:


> Are there any plans to allow users to trade animated collectibles? Just wondering!



Animated collectibles are typically given out as event/contest prizes with 1 exception (Magical Fireworks) so I doubt the current existing animated collectibles would become tradeable. Who knows though, staff may release an animated collectible down the road that is intended to be tradeable.

EDIT: Ninja’ed lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Who knows though, staff may release an animated collectible down the road that is intended to be tradeable.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


>


I want that please


----------



## LambdaDelta

Milky star said:


> I want that please


just wait for the holiday season

you buy them to gift to others so people that received them as gifts can use for their lineups temporarily


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> just wait for the holiday season
> 
> you buy them to gift to others so people that received them as gifts can use for their lineups temporarily


this sounds epic i'm excited !


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, the holiday lights are great, as well as the valentine’s roses.  Can’t wait to see them in everyone’s lineups again.


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


>



Haha, forgot about those! I was thinking more along the lines of animated collectibles that are permanently in an inventory.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


>



Literally just sold a collectible so I'd have enough TBT to buy my friends Christmas Lights, I'm hyped


----------



## Cosmic-chan

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Literally just sold a collectible so I'd have enough TBT to buy my friends Christmas Lights, I'm hyped


How much are these little light things anyways ?


----------



## MasterM64

Milky star said:


> How much are these little light things anyways ?



I think 25 TBT each if memory serves me correctly, but something is telling me that they may be even cheaper than that. lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I think 25 TBT each if memory serves me correctly, but something is telling me that they may be even cheaper than that. lol


5 bells, the last time


Justin said:


> And just as in past years, you can decorate your sidebar too with your very own holiday light collectibles. Christmas Lights are now available in the Bell Tree Shop for only 5 Bells (WOW -- that's a DEAL!) and you can only display one right now by having it gifted to you, so help light up your fellow forum members' sidebars! It just might light up their day! And if you don't want to gift them, you can display your own on December 11th.




	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020

(yes! I got the locked-thread-quote-linking right the first try!)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020

(lol, had the fix the quotee though. probably should've actually properly checked who wrote that instead of just assuming. whoops)


----------



## Roxxy

Do the Christmas lights have to be gifted to you ? It’s such a super cute thing to do but I would never expect anyone to give me anything. I would love them so is it possible to buy for yourself ? Or maybe arrange gift trades


----------



## LadyDestani

Roxxy said:


> Do the Christmas lights have to be gifted to you ? It’s such a super cute thing to do but I would never expect anyone to give me anything. I would love them so is it possible to buy for yourself ? Or maybe arrange gift trades


Last year, I think they had to be gifted during the first week or so, but after that they opened it up so you could buy your own. Lots of people are willing to make trades for them, though. Like you gift one to me and I'll gift one to you kind of thing. Plus the people in the community tend to be very generous, so you'll sometimes even see giveaway threads.


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw


Jacob said:


> I'm sure we can't get an official answer for this, but the christmas gold candy was released two years ago and brought back the following year. My personal guess would say there's a pretty good chance it'll return but we won't know until a christmas event begins, which we shouldn't even assume !!


I'm 50:50 on this

on one hand, the fact it was rereleased before means I could see it happening again. but I could just as easily see it being retired, so as to not devalue it

which if that was to happen, then it'd be reasonable to assume the aurora sky, snow bunny, and yule log won't come back for late 2021 (assuming all rerelease next month)


----------



## mogyay

i'm rly hoping for more bunnies  ☹


----------



## Cosmic-chan

mogyay said:


> i'm rly hoping for more bunnies  ☹


I want a bunny so bad ! It's so cute


----------



## Rika092

Does the timestamp of a collectible mean anything? Would an earlier dated collectible value higher than a later dated equivalent or does it not work like that?


----------



## mogyay

Rika092 said:


> Does the timestamp of a collectible mean anything? Would an earlier dated collectible value higher than a later dated equivalent or does it not work like that?



just means something in terms of line up, if someone wants a specific line up then they'll have to have the right time stamp, this can be down to the minute sometimes. it's rarely worth more though, even if it's a rare one-off time stamp, people might pay a bit extra but not much!


----------



## Foreverfox

Rika092 said:


> Does the timestamp of a collectible mean anything? Would an earlier dated collectible value higher than a later dated equivalent or does it not work like that?


I can't say I'm the expert in this, but I think the only value timestamps have is to achieve a specific order in a lineup. I guess it's all relative too - someone could end up paying more than what a collectible is valued because a specific timestamp is so rare and they really need it for a lineup.


----------



## Rika092

mogyay said:


> just means something in terms of line up, if someone wants a specific line up then they'll have to have the right time stamp, this can be down to the minute sometimes. it's rarely worth more though, even if it's a rare one-off time stamp, people might pay a bit extra but not much!



ohhh! interesting i didn't know that to change the order of the lineup it requires specific timestamp...haha been on the site for a while but never really got interested in collectibles until now. Thank you for letting me know!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



Foreverfox said:


> I can't say I'm the expert in this, but I think the only value timestamps have is to achieve a specific order in a lineup. I guess it's all relative too - someone could end up paying more than what a collectible is valued because a specific timestamp is so rare and they really need it for a lineup.



thanks! yes now that i know how the lineup order works this makes a lot more sense now


----------



## nightxshift

Bro I need to save up for Christmas


----------



## will.

nightxshift said:


> Bro I need to save up for Christmas



thinking about how auroras are gonna be non-unique


----------



## LambdaDelta

screw saving up for christmas

I want christmas to give me **** to save up for easter


----------



## LadyDestani

Is it wrong that I would actually love it if the new Christmas collectibles included a Tommy doll to go with Timmy, even though the images should be exactly the same?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I’ll just be happy if one of the gifts is deer related lol


----------



## Sharksheep

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ll just be happy if one of the gifts is deer related lol



I mean Jingles is a deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Sharksheep said:


> I mean Jingles is a deer


Yeah but he’s also a bit too Christmassy for my tastes. I love the holiday but I don’t feel like displaying those sorts of things year round.

That being said, if one of the items is jingle-related I will likely hunt down a line of them and display them longer than I normally would.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I haven't been active lately and just found out there was a new candy. Check out the all different candy line up of awesome! <3 Now I want to join holiday fun events too.


----------



## -Lumi-

I was wondering if anybody knew - what’s the latest the yellow roses were released? I wasn’t paying attention to collectables when initially released 

I’m trying to find a Yellow Rose that will go between my Pink Rose that is dated for February 17th, 2019 and my Blue Rose that is dated for June 19th, 2018 but I don’t know if that’s possible so I just wanted to be sure! If anybody knows the answer that would be wonderful


----------



## Stella-Io

LadyDestani said:


> Is it wrong that I would actually love it if the new Christmas collectibles included a Tommy doll to go with Timmy, even though the images should be exactly the same?



What if the image was just flipped?


----------



## LadyDestani

Stella-Io said:


> What if the image was just flipped?


Yes, I was thinking that. It would be a subtle difference but would help distinguish between the two of them.


----------



## hillareet

just noticed this thread.. I need to read up.


----------



## Bluebellie

Are the cake and stale cake the same item? I’m a little confused.


----------



## BalloonFight

Bluebellie said:


> Are the cake and stale cake the same item? I’m a little confused.



Yeah they are. Both of them are the full cake versions of the tasty cake. People just use those 2 terms for it.


----------



## Plainbluetees

How much TBT would I be able to get a Coco collectible for? Not looking rn cause I’m broke, just want to know how much I should save.


----------



## JellyBeans

Plainbluetees said:


> How much TBT would I be able to get a Coco collectible for? Not looking rn cause I’m broke, just want to know how much I should save.


have a look at the tier list here! I think they go for about 400ish?


----------



## Plainbluetees

JellyBeans said:


> have a look at the tier list here! I think they go for about 400ish?


Ah thank you! Completely forgot about the tier list because my brain still needs to wake up.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Does anyone please know the months for when one could have gotten a snow bunny? Just a simple timeline would be nice. Thnx!


----------



## Jacob

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Does anyone please know the months for when one could have gotten a snow bunny? Just a simple timeline would be nice. Thnx!



December 25, 2019 to January 8, 2020


----------



## seliph

petition to let me trade my tetris grid


----------



## Sharksheep

Will the blue sea shell be tradable soon?


----------



## Rika092

I’ve been eyeing the chocolate cake in the shop for a while but it seems never in stock. When was the last time it was restocked and will there ever be another restock?

Thanks!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Question: Were there any 2018 or 2019 Pave Collectibles? (Not the feather, just the character)


----------



## Nefarious

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Question: Were there any 2018 or 2019 Pave Collectibles? (Not the feather, just the character)



From a quick search, all the old ones seem to be from 2016 only.


----------



## LambdaDelta

2021 pave was his first ever rerelease, yes


----------



## Parkai

has kyle ever been released?


----------



## BalloonFight

Parkai said:


> has kyle ever been released?



He hasn't (although I wish he would be released!). If you're interested in collectibles, I'd recommend checking out the collectible tier list which lists all tradeable collectibles, with their pictures as well.  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/collectible-tier-list.465409/


----------



## LambdaDelta

jacob's list of all tbt collectibles thread has everything, up to and including various pseudo-collectibles, fyi

it's also admitedly better organized, if you're not interested in values but simply want to know what of all kinds have come out

(plus the spreadsheet aside maybe, mog's op is admittedly a tad out of date. at least in terms of newer collectibles not being added in)


----------



## Rika092

Gentle request for a Spring Sakura restock please


----------



## oak

Does anyone know if the dark egg was released multiple years? Just wondering if my dark egg is date tradable for a later year.


----------



## Jacob

oak said:


> Does anyone know if the dark egg was released multiple years? Just wondering if my dark egg is date tradable for a later year.


Dark egg was a 2016 exclusive, but I've seen it listed as possible raffle prizes many times, so you might be able to find a rare one. Can't remember if any dark egg was won though.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I feel like at least one was won, but don't quote me on that


----------



## Dracule

Does anyone know which items were listed as raffle prizes this year so far? And were there any fair mom’s, sheep, or Celeste plushies being in them? owo


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dracule said:


> Does anyone know which items were listed as raffle prizes this year so far? And were there any fair mom’s, sheep, or Celeste plushies being in them? owo


only 2020 fair stuff raffled this year has been the star fragments for the 20th anniversary mini-event. also, there was that st. patrick's spring shamrock/kaleidoclover raffle. only raffles I can remember off the top of my head

that said, typically the "thematic" fair collectibles (plushes, wands, arcade set) are very rarely rereleased/raffled off*, so I probably wouldn't hold hopes for anything to happen soon. arcade set got a rerelease for arcade week 2, but I think it was a special exception due to how few got sold during its fair compared to other thematic fair collectibles. wands have only ever been raffled off once since their 2016 release (not counting the wands raffled off with the leftover fair tickets, which only included heart and flower wands as possible prizes) and only to a single winner as a set. which I expect the plushies to follow closer to this, especially as there were a lot sold during their fair release. far more than any other thematic fair collectible set released thus far, in fact

*as guaranteed prizes. oblivia's annual x days of christmas raffle has these collectibles, but it's random what collectible you'll get if you win


----------



## Dracule

LambdaDelta said:


> only 2020 fair stuff raffled this year has been the star fragments for the 20th anniversary mini-event. also, there was that st. patrick's spring shamrock/kaleidoclover raffle. only raffles I can remember off the top of my head
> 
> that said, typically the "thematic" fair collectibles (plushes, wands, arcade set) are very rarely rereleased/raffled off*, so I probably wouldn't hold hopes for anything to happen soon. arcade set got a rerelease for arcade week 2, but I think it was a special exception due to how few got sold during its fair compared to other thematic fair collectibles. wands have only ever been raffled off once since their 2016 release (not counting the wands raffled off with the leftover fair tickets, which only included heart and flower wands as possible prizes) and only to a single winner as a set. which I expect the plushies to follow closer to this, especially as there were a lot sold during their fair release. far more than any other thematic fair collectible set released thus far, in fact
> 
> *as guaranteed prizes. oblivia's annual x days of christmas raffle has these collectibles, but it's random what collectible you'll get if you win


Omg, thank you! This was super helpful. I always miss rerelease updates and raffles cus I don’t pay attention as much as I should x-x. I’m glad to know that there were not fair plushies rereleased, though I hope maybe there’ll be a rare comeback, even if it’s small, for next fair (that’s more so me wanting to fit a 2021 plush into my lineup, lol).

I’m super excited for this year’s fair though—I can’t wait for what collectibles will be debuted.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dracule said:


> Omg, thank you! This was super helpful. I always miss rerelease updates and raffles cus I don’t pay attention as much as I should x-x. I’m glad to know that there were not fair plushies rereleased, though I hope maybe there’ll be a rare comeback, even if it’s small, for next fair (that’s more so me wanting to fit a 2021 plush into my lineup, lol).
> 
> I’m super excited for this year’s fair though—I can’t wait for what collectibles will be debuted.


there's been a new theme each fair since 2016, so I would fully expect the plushies to be retired for whatever staff have in mind for said new theme

only things I would expect to come back for the next fair would be possibly the frags, and if not, then likely new frags based around the 2017 fair gradient feathers (like how the current frags are based around the original 2013 fair feathers)


----------



## Dracule

LambdaDelta said:


> there's been a new theme each fair since 2016, so I would fully expect the plushies to be retired for whatever staff have in mind for said new theme
> 
> only things I would expect to come back for the next fair would be possibly the frags, and if not, then likely new frags based around the 2017 fair gradient feathers (like how the current frags are based around the original 2013 fair feathers)


Ooh, I see, I see. Yeah, I think it’s just wishful thinking on my part, haha. But I totally understand why they wouldn’t bring them back for another fair. I actually like that idea of basing new star frags around the gradient feathers! Idk if they’d do it, but it’d be so pretty! Thank you again, for answering everything and responding thoroughly.


----------



## S.J.

Maybe this isn't the right forum, but I think so, so I'm hoping to ask a few questions. I'm pretty new to TBT and don't have any collectibles yet. I read the thread on TBT currency and how you can enter raffles and buy collectibles.

But I couldn't see, where do you enter new raffles?
How frequently are they run?
What is the "fair"?
When are new collectibles released? 
Do you mostly buy them when they're released or are the special collectibles ones you win?

I feel like maybe there is a different thread on this topic, so if there is, please feel free to point me in that direction.   _I'm still not quite clear on the fairs and raffles, but I did find the answers about the collectibles being released, so just ignore me  _

_ Edit: Thank you so much to the lovely person that sent me a yellow candy. That was completely unnecessary, but so generous, and I'm so grateful for your kindness! _


----------



## LambdaDelta

No1MableFan! said:


> But I couldn't see, where do you enter new raffles?


all site events, updates, etc (including raffles) are always announced in the bulletin board, with participation instructions posted in the thread there or redirected to another thread elsewhere on the forums for information



No1MableFan! said:


> How frequently are they run?


indeterminate, but some that have always shown up since they began are the leftover tickets (fair currency) raffles for the end of the fairs and the x days of christmas raffle that @Oblivia has hosted for the past several years now



No1MableFan! said:


> What is the "fair"?


the tbt fair is a reoccurring major site event with a wide variety of events, contests, and even some gaming competition that allows for both digital (including collectibles) and physical prizes to be bought and possibly won. for an example of what the fair entails, you can check out the 2020 fair closing ceremony thread in the bulletin board. also, the other closing ceremony threads as far back as the 2013 fair should be there too (so far, the fair has ran in 2005, 2013, 2014, 2016, 2017, and 2020)




No1MableFan! said:


> When are new collectibles released?


at a pretty steady pace, with more major events like easter, halloween, christmas, and the fair typically having more to offer. minor stuff might just have 1-2+ new collectibles, but it's overall a pretty steady release stream where you could probably expect at least one new thing every month or so





No1MableFan! said:


> Do you mostly buy them when they're released or are the special collectibles ones you win?


it also varies. some are bought from the forum shop (with tbt, or for most event-released ones, with the special currency gained through participating in the event), others can be given as prizes through a raffle, staff favorites award, or as a contest prize. also, some are given purely as a participation prize for an event

most contest prizes as well as staff favorite collectibles are unable to be traded to others, but for the majority of everything else, they can be traded/sold to other people for other collectibles or tbt. or of course, someone could just gift it, like heyden did with your yellow candy or make their own giveaway raffle


----------



## S.J.

LambdaDelta said:


> all site events, updates, etc (including raffles) are always announced in the bulletin board, with participation instructions posted in the thread there or redirected to another thread elsewhere on the forums for information
> 
> 
> indeterminate, but some that have always shown up since they began are the leftover tickets (fair currency) raffles for the end of the fairs and the x days of christmas raffle that @Oblivia has hosted for the past several years now
> 
> 
> the tbt fair is a reoccurring major site event with a wide variety of events, contests, and even some gaming competition that allows for both digital (including collectibles) and physical prizes to be bought and possibly won. for an example of what the fair entails, you can check out the 2020 fair closing ceremony thread in the bulletin board. also, the other closing ceremony threads as far back as the 2013 fair should be there too (so far, the fair has ran in 2005, 2013, 2014, 2016, 2017, and 2020)
> 
> 
> at a pretty steady pace, with more major events like easter, halloween, christmas, and the fair typically having more to offer. minor stuff might just have 1-2+ new collectibles, but it's overall a pretty steady release stream where you could probably expect at least one new thing every month or so
> 
> 
> 
> it also varies. some are bought from the forum shop (with tbt, or for most event-released ones, with the special currency gained through participating in the event), others can be given as prizes through a raffle, staff favorites award, or as a contest prize. also, some are given purely as a participation prize for an event
> 
> most contest prizes as well as staff favorite collectibles are unable to be traded to others, but for the majority of everything else, they can be traded/sold to other people for other collectibles or tbt. or of course, someone could just gift it, like heyden did with your yellow candy or make their own giveaway raffle


Ah, that is so helpful! Thank you so much for clearing all that up!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Out of curiosity: Will the Pink Candy, Pumpkin Pie and Special Snowflake collectibles ever be tradeable at some point?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> For now the Pumpkin Pie collectible isn't giftable, but it will be in the future.


the others are probably never gonna be made tradeable though, much as I'd like to be able to get them (not that I could even afford either at what I can already see them going for on the market anyways)


----------



## GuerreraD

Do I guess correctly that "Not tradable" means it cannot be gifted to/from another?  What a pity...


----------



## LambdaDelta

pretty much, yeah


----------



## GuerreraD

I also wish they would restock blue roses once again, sigh


----------



## Bluebellie

Anyone know how much approximately how much these sell for: 

Purple bat potion
Moms plush
Sheep plush


I know there are guides, but it’s very hard to more or less get numbers when the ranges are so much a apart.


----------



## Jhine7

Bluebellie said:


> Anyone know how much approximately how much these sell for:
> 
> Purple bat potion
> Moms plush
> Sheep plush
> 
> 
> I know there are guides, but it’s very hard to more or less get numbers when the ranges are so much a apart.


I've bought both those plushies for about 4K, and seen the potion go for 700-1K.


----------



## Aquilla

Bluebellie said:


> Anyone know how much approximately how much these sell for:
> 
> Purple bat potion
> Moms plush
> Sheep plush
> 
> 
> I know there are guides, but it’s very hard to more or less get numbers when the ranges are so much a apart.


I researched a bit about sheep plush prices because I want to sell mine at one point. From what I've seen from scanning throught old threads is that sheep plush sells between 3500-4500 tbt. I have seen purple bat potion sales and moms plush, but don't have enough posts to compare for a proper estimate. 

You can try and find out by using advanced search, go to threads, search for e.g. moms plush in the tbt marketplace forum and look through old posts.


----------



## Bluebellie

Jhine7 said:


> I've bought both those plushies for about 4K, and seen the potion go for 700-1K.





Aquilla said:


> I researched a bit about sheep plush prices because I want to sell mine at one point. From what I've seen from scanning throught old threads is that sheep plush sells between 3500-4500 tbt. I have seen purple bat potion sales and moms plush, but don't have enough posts to compare for a proper estimate.
> 
> You can try and find out by using advanced search, go to threads, search for e.g. moms plush in the tbt marketplace forum and look through old posts.


 This gives me an idea. Thanks so much!


----------



## LambdaDelta

random fun fact I just noticed while going through my collectibles folder: 'x' is the only letter of the modern roman alphabet that doesn't have a (permanent) collectible whose name starts with it now

unless you also discount add-ons, in which case then 'u' has nothing either


also, for those wondering, yes, the quirky doll is the first 'q' collectible


----------



## seliph

to celebrate 10 million posts i think each user should be given 10 million tbt, it's only fair xoxo


----------



## Peach_Jam

does anyone know if a 2020 timmy doll exists?


----------



## xara

Peach_Jam said:


> does anyone know if a 2020 timmy doll exists?



they do, since they were available in the shop for last year’s christmas event. : )


----------



## Peach_Jam

xara said:


> they do, since they were available in the shop for last year’s christmas event. : )


ah that's right! thank you xara


----------



## Holla

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## LambdaDelta

iirc, I think that was all of them


----------



## Foreverfox

@Justin Not sure if this is possible, but I was going to buy an August birthstone yesterday (8/8) to commemorate my son's birthday, but they're still July birthstones. Is there anyway to get one dated for the 8th when they're released?

Edit to add @Jeremy since I saw he updated the birthstones in the shop a little bit ago.


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> @Justin Not sure if this is possible, but I was going to buy an August birthstone yesterday (8/8) to commemorate my son's birthday, but they're still July birthstones. Is there anyway to get one dated for the 8th when they're released?
> 
> Edit to add @Jeremy since I saw he updated the birthstones in the shop a little bit ago.


Just following up on this. Thanks!


----------



## LambdaDelta

sadly, I don't think they'll be willing to do this

since though it sucks that it wasn't up when it should've been (which happens quite a lot with the birthstones, tbh), manufacturing a date could have other people start making similar requests too


----------



## Foreverfox

LambdaDelta said:


> sadly, I don't think they'll be willing to do this
> 
> since though it sucks that it wasn't up when it should've been (which happens quite a lot with the birthstones, tbh), manufacturing a date could have other people start making similar requests too


Yeah, I figured as much. Though I thought with something that has a distinct beginning and end date, such as a month, it would be understandable and reasonable if they weren't released at the exact beginning. I'd never imagine such a thing for anything other than birthstones. That'd be such a commotion.


----------



## S.J.

I'm trying to figure out what viable lineups I can make using Camp TBT collectibles, but I don't want to buy anything from the shop yet, until I know how many tokens I will have in total, and also when the prizes (oarfish pieces, pearl if applicable) are distributed. 

My main question is, after these types of events, when does the shop normally stop stocking the event collectibles? Do you think I will still be able to buy the Camp TBT collectibles in the shop _after _the closing ceremony and the oarfish pieces/pearls have been distributed? Or, do I need to buy them before then? Will we be told before the shop stops stocking them? Does that make sense?! 

Maybe you know @LambdaDelta ?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I believe there should be a grace period, given there's community favorites bonus tokens which I believe should go out with if not shortly after the closing ceremony thread going up

I'd say a few days to up to a week at most, but that all depends on what the staff decide. though they should announce it publicly too, possibly in the closing ceremony thread op


----------



## GuerreraD

Hey, please. Just asking an opinion from people with experience bargaining in this thread 
I know now that I got two oarfish pieces, the head and tail (likely). I also bought with tokens the clownfish and the bee, but I'm not particularly attached to them, I'm more into the dino. So, would it be fair trade if I offered those two in exchange for the missing belly oarfish piece?
What do you think? It's 2x1, besides the bellies should be given in larger numbers, not so rare...


----------



## Croconaw

GuerreraD said:


> Hey, please. Just asking an opinion from people with experience bargaining in this thread
> I know now that I got two oarfish pieces, the head and tail (likely). I also bought with tokens the clownfish and the bee, but I'm not particularly attached to them, I'm more into the dino. So, would it be fair trade if I offered those two in exchange for the missing belly oarfish piece?
> What do you think? It's 2x1, besides the bellies should be given in larger numbers, not so rare...


Just my two cents, but the plushies have been being sold for around 2K TBT, it seems. They seem to have similar value to the other plushies, but nobody really knows because they’re currently tierless. I think it’s personal preference, so you could offer at your own discretion. Personally, I’d try and do a one for one trade, which could still work.


----------



## seliph

GuerreraD said:


> Hey, please. Just asking an opinion from people with experience bargaining in this thread
> I know now that I got two oarfish pieces, the head and tail (likely). I also bought with tokens the clownfish and the bee, but I'm not particularly attached to them, I'm more into the dino. So, would it be fair trade if I offered those two in exchange for the missing belly oarfish piece?
> What do you think? It's 2x1, besides the bellies should be given in larger numbers, not so rare...


the bellies won't be rare quantity-wise but they will be heavily sought after by people who want longer (or full if they didn't get one) oarfish, so they could end up being pretty pricey and hard to get just due to demand

if you aren't attached to the plushies i'd say it's a decent offer


----------



## Zakira

Hi! I hope this is the right place to ask and if anyone can help I would super appreciate it!

What years were the balloons released? I'm trying to get my orange and green balloons in a different order around my other collectibles but I'm not sure what dates are even out there to look for. 

Next, what years have the blue roses been released? I want a blue rose behind both of my balloons but I'm not sure its possible.

And my final question, when do the flowers in the shop change? I'm looking for common roses but I want them as new as possible but I don't know if or when the shop changes flowers.

Sorry for asking so many questions! I only recently started caring about collectibles so I'm not super familiar with everything.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Hoping some kind of food restock happens soon so the oarfish can have a little treat to eat


----------



## Bluebellie

How much is an Oarfish body piece selling for in terms of tbt?


----------



## Jhine7

Bluebellie said:


> How much is an Oarfish body piece selling for in terms of tbt?


I've seen quite a few go for 1.7K TBT


----------



## Snowesque

How many Rainbow Jellyfish, Ocean Pearls, & Oarfish Pieces exist currently?


----------



## deSPIRIA

Snowesque said:


> How many Rainbow Jellyfish, Ocean Pearls, & Oarfish Pieces exist currently?



44 rainbow jellyfish (corrected)
417 oarfish pieces

From our cabin, i counted 49 people (not counting mods since i'm not sure if they got them but if so that would be +3) with at least 50 points


Spoiler: list



ME!!!!!!
snowesque
nthylton
croconaw
kilza
kiwikenobi
foreverfox
amemone
merielle
corrie
kazujina
littlemisspanda
xara
daisyfan
s.j.
shellzilla
lavamaize
jacob
lambdadelta
millysaurusrexjr
princess mipha
flicky
sweetpea321
oswinoswald
jiny
820
firesquids
giddy
toxapex
lancelot
deana
-lumi-
daringred_
thetessagrace
nerfeddude
justina
yanrimasart
echonyx
feferily
a potato
jhine7
freya_druid
losermom
coturnix
fieryduck
sheando
prilla
miss misty
vintage viola



As a side note there were 50 something people who earned the TBTWC star


----------



## a potato

Bruh why are oarfish bodies so expensive


----------



## Merielle

Will the September birthstone be restocked soon?


----------



## ~Kilza~

lungs said:


> 57 rainbow jellyfish


You can correct me if there's something I don't know, but I only got 44 Rainbow Jellyfish recipients after checking who got 1st in all events which gave out a rainbow jelly and accounting for the fact you can only win one at most:


Spoiler




*The Melon Ballers* (9)
 shellbell (Aquatic Album, Bookful of Bugs)
 Blink. (Campfire Singalong, Stories in the Shadows)
 moo_nieu (Cryptid Creek)
 BetsySundrop (Hiking Trip)
 Equity (Hiking Trip)
 Mokuren (Oceanside Aquariums)
 glow (Tales From Our Travels)
 b100ming (Count Inside the Bottle R1)
 JemAC (Count Inside the Bottle R2)

*Crystal Ballers* (8)
 BungoTheElf (Aquatic Album)
 jadetine (Aquatic Album, Oceanside Aquariums)
 Bugs (Bookful of Bugs (loling at the username/event win combo), Cryptid Creek)
 seliph (Campfire Singalong, Stories in the Shadows)
 ryuk (Hiking Trip)
 Amilee (Oceanside Aquariums)
 guav@ (Tales From Our Travels)
 Halloqueen (Count Inside the Bottle R3)

*Evergreen* (9)
 Cheremtasy (Aquatic Album)
 Rosetti (Bookful of Bugs)
 xSuperMario64x (Campfire Singalong, Hiking Trip, Tales From Our Travels)
 Aquilla (Cryptid Creek, Stories in the Shadows, Tales From Our Travels)
 Antonio (Cryptid Creek)
 Mr.Fox (Cryptid Creek, Stories in the Shadows)
 SinnerTheCat (Oceanside Aquariums)
 Kate86 (Oceanside Aquariums)
 _Donut_ (Stories in the Shadows)

*Buzzy Bees* (8)
 Makoto (Aquatic Album)
 Mayor Tea (Aquatic Album)
 mogyay (Aquatic Album, Cryptid Creek)
 airpeaches (Bookful of Bugs)
 skarmoury (Campfire Singalong, Oceanside Aquariums)
 lieryl (Hiking Trip)
 TillyGoesMeow (Stories in the Shadows)
 Plume (Tales From Our Travels)

*The Poliwags* (10)
 nerfeddude (Aquatic Album)
 Jacob (Bookful of Bugs)
 deana (Campfire Singalong, Oceanside Aquariums)
 Millysaurusrexjr (Cryptid Creek)
 Firesquids (Hiking Trip)
 Merielle (Stories in the Shadows)
 kiwikenobi (Stories in the Shadows)
 820 (Stories in the Shadows)
 S.J. (Tales From Our Travels)
 Feferily (Count Inside the Bottle R1)




Your numbers on the other two are correct, though!


----------



## deSPIRIA

~Kilza~ said:


> You can correct me if there's something I don't know, but I only got 44 Rainbow Jellyfish recipients after checking who got 1st in all events which gave out a rainbow jelly and *accounting for the fact you can only win one at most*



Ahh i forgot to factor that in, that sounds about right!


----------



## seliph

a potato said:


> Bruh why are oarfish bodies so expensive


they aren't, 2k is pretty cheap collectible wise. i'm surprised they didn't start out higher


----------



## GuerreraD

seliph said:


> they aren't, 2k is pretty cheap collectible wise. i'm surprised they didn't start out higher



I've been here seven years and only have 4000 bells saved  So I agree that 2000 tbt certainly sound expensive at first sight... but again, I have almost no experience in this field, so perhaps that's the reason. Besides, this is an event collectible, not one off the shelf...


----------



## Oblivia

Merielle said:


> Will the September birthstone be restocked soon?


Just threw it in the shop! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I was wondering if anyone might happen to know the most current asking/selling price of Yule Log collectibles. Thank you!


----------



## Bluebellie

If someone were to try and buy all the potions. Approximately how much tbt would be needed? Just an average.


----------



## Jhine7

Bluebellie said:


> If someone were to try and buy all the potions. Approximately how much tbt would be needed? Just an average.


Based on the tier-list positioning, I'd say:

Bloodshot Potion - 1.8K
Swamp Potion - 1.7K
Purple Bat Potion - 1.2K
Eerie Star Potion - 1K

Total: 5.7K TBT is my guess.


----------



## Bluebellie

Jhine7 said:


> Based on the tier-list positioning, I'd say:
> 
> Bloodshot Potion - 1.8K
> Swamp Potion - 1.7K
> Purple Bat Potion - 1.2K
> Eerie Star Potion - 1K
> 
> Total: 5.7K TBT is my guess.



Thanks so much for the quick reply! 
just wondering…
Do you happen to also know how much a sheep plush is selling for?  and the whole oarfish (body head and tail)?


----------



## Jhine7

Bluebellie said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply!
> just wondering…
> Do you happen to also know how much a sheep plush is selling for?  and the whole oarfish (body head and tail)?


Happy to help!

Sheep Plush is between 4-5K TBT normally. As for the oarfish:

Body - 1.7K TBT
Head - 250 TBT
Tail - 250 TBT


----------



## Bluebellie

Jhine7 said:


> Happy to help!
> 
> Sheep Plush is between 4-5K TBT normally. As for the oarfish:
> 
> Body - 1.7K TBT
> Head - 250 TBT
> Tail - 250 TBT


Great thank you!!! This was very helpful!


----------



## Firesquids

Were Fleas ever re-released, or are they all from 2017?


----------



## Sholee

is there a pricing guide anymore?


----------



## Libra

Sholee said:


> is there a pricing guide anymore?



I think you are looking for this ? 






						collectible tier list ★
					

hi guys, mog's been very busy with little time to update the thread and after some discussion we've agreed to introduce a spreadsheet by yours truly to take some of the pressure off. it works pretty much the same but i'm available more often so it'll be updated more frequently. there's also some...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## MasterM64

Firesquids said:


> Were Fleas ever re-released, or are they all from 2017?



To my knowledge, Flea was not re-released. The only way there could be one that is not 2017 is if it was won during one of those collectible raffle events that occasionally happen.


----------



## Firesquids

MasterM64 said:


> To my knowledge, Flea was not re-released. The only way there could be one that is not 2017 is if it was won during one of those collectible raffle events that occasionally happen.


Thats what I thought, I remember Oblivia joking about it but looks like they never did come back.
Thanks for taking the time to answer me


----------



## Nobodyxofxsandyvil

Sorry im new here and cant for the life of me find the plain wooden shop sign and desperately need one. Anyone got a spare for sale by chance?


----------



## Bluebellie

How much do the  Celeste Plush, and wix candy , flick egg cost In tbt?


----------



## Foreverfox

Bluebellie said:


> How much do the  Celeste Plush, and wix candy , flick egg cost In tbt?


Celeste is easily around 10-13k (I think the last one sold for 13k), I think the last wix sold for around 5-6k and Flick is 6-6.5k, though they all rarely come up for sale.


----------



## Bluebellie

Foreverfox said:


> Celeste is easily around 10-13k (I think the last one sold for 13k), I think the last wix sold for around 5-6k and Flick is 6-6.5k, though they all rarely come up for sale.


This is really helpful, thank you!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Bluebellie said:


> This is really helpful, thank you!!


You're welcome! Unfortunately, I don't think anyone would actually let go of them for those prices, I think you'd end up having to overpay a bit.


----------



## Bluebellie

Foreverfox said:


> You're welcome! Unfortunately, I don't think anyone would actually let go of them for those prices, I think you'd end up having to overpay a bit.


That’s ok, I actually have a Celeste plushie. I’m just trying to calculate how many spooky collectibles I can get for it. I’m doing some strategic planning right now trying to figure out which collectible I want the most 

I’ve had the Celeste and the Sheep for a while just collecting dust. It wasn’t until recently that I actually I decided to trade them. After I traded with you actually, I realized that I really wouldn’t miss them, and it’s better to have something that I’ll actually use. Celeste is very cute but not my style. I was just a bit attached because I worked really hard during the event. However I haven’t used her in a lineup ever.


----------



## Foreverfox

Bluebellie said:


> That’s ok, I actually have a Celeste plushie. I’m just trying to calculate how many spooky collectibles I can get for it. I’m doing some strategic planning right now trying to figure out which collectible I want the most
> 
> I’ve had the Celeste and the Sheep for a while just collecting dust. It wasn’t until recently that I actually I decided to trade them. After I traded with you actually, I realized that I really wouldn’t miss them, and it’s better to have something that I’ll actually use. Celeste is very cute but not my style. I was just a bit attached because I worked really hard during the event. However I haven’t used her in a lineup ever.


I'll pm you!


----------



## Bluebellie

Was a batch of bat potions released on the year 2020?


----------



## moo_nieu

Bluebellie said:


> Was a batch of bat potions released on the year 2020?


i think there was a raffle for potions and other collectibles but i dont remember how many bat potions were released. if i had to guess, i would guess 2 but i dont remember tbh


----------



## Torts McGorts

Any chance of a new token collectible being released for Happy Home Paradise?


----------



## ryuk

Torts McGorts said:


> Any chance of a new token collectible being released for Happy Home Paradise?


i’ve been wondering the same thing! 




something like this perhaps?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm curious too, though with how secretive staff are, we won't know until it happens (if it does)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



ryuk said:


> something like this perhaps?


finger included, I hope


----------



## ryuk

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm curious too, though with how secretive staff are, we won't know until it happens (if it does)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021
> 
> 
> finger included, I hope


_fingers_ crossed


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

does anyone know of white cosmos from after September 6th 2020? If so I'm happy to buy them off you lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> does anyone know of white cosmos from after September 6th 2020? If so I'm happy to buy them off you lol.


I actually don't think such a thing exists

@Jeremy are we due for a shop common flowers swap, perchance?


----------



## Chris

Did anyone catch the brief return of the Guy Fawkes Night fireworks?


----------



## Roxxy

Chris said:


> Did anyone catch the brief return of the Guy Fawkes Night fireworks?


No


----------



## piichinu

does any1 know hm yoshi eggs are going for and if u have one to sell dm me


----------



## Aquilla

piichinu said:


> does any1 know hm yoshi eggs are going for and if u have one to sell dm me


I’ve seen them being sold for 2k recently!


----------



## deSPIRIA

deSPIRIA said:


> Hoping some kind of food restock happens soon so the oarfish can have a little treat to eat



My dream cometh true


----------



## sarosephie

Does anyone know how much the eerie potion is going for these days?


----------



## Firesquids

sarosephie said:


> Does anyone know how much the eerie potion is going for these days?


for about 1 k


----------



## Foreverfox

sarosephie said:


> Does anyone know how much the eerie potion is going for these days?


I'd say it depends on if you want to sell it quickly or not. If you want to sell it quickly, I'd say 750-850 tbt. If you want to sit on it for a while, I'd say around 1k


----------



## shendere

I really wanna buy some new collectibles but shoot sometimes just getting one of the cute newer ones are $$$ LOL


----------



## Bekaa

Quick question, if I want others to be able to see my inventory items for trade, is the correct setting to  both active and hidden?


----------



## Peach_Jam

Bekaa said:


> Quick question, if I want others to be able to see my inventory items for trade, is the correct setting to ✔ both active and hidden?


uncheck both I believe c: however if you want to display it on your sidebar as well then check "active". checking "hidden" will hide the collectible.


----------



## Foreverfox

Bekaa said:


> Quick question, if I want others to be able to see my inventory items for trade, is the correct setting to ✔ both active and hidden?


If it's hidden, no one but you will be able to see it. Uncheck both active and hidden, if you don't want something in your current lineup, but want others to be able to see it.


----------



## Snowesque

Hello, were there plans this year to make the Pumpkin Pie collectible tradable?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Is there anyway for me to get the cherry or chocolate cake or 
*森*
anymore??? I REALLY want them and can give TBT!!!


----------



## Croconaw

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Is there anyway for me to get the cherry or chocolate cake or
> *森*
> anymore??? I REALLY want them and can give TBT!!!


They do periodic restocks. You have to snipe them while they’re available. The staff sometimes do announcements before each restock. Also, I’m sending you a cherry because I have two.


----------



## Halloqueen

Would anyone happen to know if there were any Cakes (the round white one, not the Tasty Cake with the individual slice) available at any time between, say, January 1, 2020 up to late November 2021?


----------



## Croconaw

Halloqueen said:


> Would anyone happen to know if there were any Cakes (the round white one, not the Tasty Cake with the individual slice) available at any time between, say, January 1, 2020 up to late November 2021?


I’m unsure about the dates on this, but the name of that collectible is _Stale Cake,_ if it helps! I’m trying to look around, but I believe those cakes are older. I personally haven’t seen any except from 2013-2014.


----------



## Halloqueen

Croconaw said:


> I’m unsure about the dates on this, but the name of that collectible is _Stale Cake,_ if it helps! I’m trying to look around, but I believe those cakes are older. I personally haven’t seen any except from 2013-2014.


They are technically just Cake (I have some in my Inventory), with Stale Cake being the more common terminology that the community seems to have developed to avoid confusion. 

At the very least, they did come back in 2019, but I'm unsure of 2020 and 2021.


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, stale cake is just a community given name, not what it's actually officially called

as far as the dates question itself goes though, I can't recall any further rerelease since the 2019 balloon tour one for tbt's birthday. although, considering that event ran into the early part of 2020, it should mean that it's _technically_ possible some early january 2020 cakes exist

no guarantees on that front though. still, it's the only possibility I'm aware of


----------



## Sweetley

What are the current prices for a Wallopoid collectible? I would like to get one but I guess my TBT are not enough right now to afford it... :/


----------



## JellyBeans

Princess_Bean said:


> What are the current prices for a Wallopoid collectible? I would like to get one but I guess my TBT are not enough right now to afford it... :/


i think around 500tbt!


----------



## Firesquids

Princess_Bean said:


> What are the current prices for a Wallopoid collectible? I would like to get one but I guess my TBT are not enough right now to afford it... :/


I've seen it go for 750-1k


----------



## Croconaw

Princess_Bean said:


> What are the current prices for a Wallopoid collectible? I would like to get one but I guess my TBT are not enough right now to afford it... :/


During the event, I sold mine for 500 TBT.  That was lower than I predicted them going for. You could likely find one for 500 TBT, but you may have to wait a bit longer for a seller. I’d say you would find one quicker if you up your price to at least 750. I know there are a few in circulation. Good luck.


----------



## Sweetley

Anyone knows how many Wallopoid collectibles exists? Just would like to know how long it will maybe take to find one. :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wallopoid
					





					www.belltreeforums.com
				




97+maybe the staff spawned ones given to them for free

idr any given as prizes yet, so the number should be accurate


----------



## peachsaucekitty

Can i ask why people specify a date/time when trading collectibles? i notice that some people say what time they bought it. are they different depending on what time you buy it?


----------



## Foreverfox

peachsaucekitty said:


> Can i ask why people specify a date/time when trading collectibles? i notice that some people say what time they bought it. are they different depending on what time you buy it?


Collectibles display in chronological order, with the oldest being on the bottom right and newest on the top left. People want specific dates and times to achieve a certain placement in their lineup.


----------



## Jas0n

Woah collectibles are wild now.


----------



## Bluebellie

How much tbt would a red Christmas stocking go for?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bluebellie said:


> How much tbt would a red Christmas stocking go for?



The market obviously varies, but going by a Silver Bells standpoint the snowmen have gone for 200-300 TBT from what I’ve seen.  The Red Christmas Stocking is a little less Silver Bells so I’d guess around 100-150?  Again, the market really varies based on desirability and such.


----------



## Bluebellie

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> The market obviously varies, but going by a Silver Bells standpoint the snowmen have gone for 200-300 TBT from what I’ve seen.  The Red Holiday Stocking is a little less Silver Bells so I’d guess around 100-150?  Again, the market really varies based on desirability and such.


Sounds like a reasonable price. That’s great! I’ll probably need one after the last points are distributed, and was hoping the prices weren’t too much.


----------



## Croconaw

Bluebellie said:


> How much tbt would a red Christmas stocking go for?


I sold a lump of coal for 150 TBT recently. I’m pretty sure they are the same amount of silver bells, so I’d say you’re looking at 150-250 TBT. It could be more depending on the person selling it and how much the buyer is willing to pay.


----------



## iiyyja

How much do the carnations usually go for? They're adorable


----------



## MasterM64

iiyyja said:


> How much do the carnations usually go for? They're adorable



I say Father’s Day one is worth 75-100 while the Mother’s Day one usually is 125-150.


----------



## xara

iiyyja said:


> How much do the carnations usually go for? They're adorable



@/MasterM64’s pricing is pretty spot on, but they’re also typically sold in the shop every year around the time of their respective holidays (mother’s day and father’s day) for 79 tbt each, if you’d rather obtain them that way!


----------



## iiyyja

What am I looking at for the pink & cyan houses?


----------



## MasterM64

iiyyja said:


> What am I looking at for the pink & cyan houses?



I would evaluate them at 600-750 for the Pink and 300-400 for Light Blue/Cyan House depending on the seller. The reason you might see prices lower on certain threads is because those sellers most likely got some from the restocks while shops like mine are “after restock”/normal price per say if that makes sense.


----------



## iiyyja

Is there a full list of flower collectibles I can look at? I just learned there's a pink rose. Are there other pink flowers besides that and the carnation?




MasterM64 said:


> I would evaluate them at 600-750 for the Pink and 300-400 for Light Blue/Cyan House depending on the seller. The reason you might see prices lower on certain threads is because those sellers most likely got some from the restocks while shops like mine are “after restock”/normal price per say if that makes sense.


 Thank you, you've been very helpful


----------



## Croconaw

iiyyja said:


> Is there a full list of flower collectibles I can look at? I just learned there's a pink rose. How much does that one usually go for? Are there other pink flowers besides that and the carnation?
> 
> 
> Thank you, you've been very helpful


Here’s a full list of collectibles with pictures. 





						List of All TBT Collectibles
					

* - Retired - Most Likely Will Not Return, But Still Exists  * - Disappeared after event - Does Not Exist Anymore * - Turned into different collectibles - Does Not Exist Anymore    List of Collectibles     Birthstones ⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒ tradable              [/spoiler]     Fruit...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## iiyyja

Croconaw said:


> Here’s a full list of collectibles with pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of All TBT Collectibles
> 
> 
> * - Retired - Most Likely Will Not Return, But Still Exists  * - Disappeared after event - Does Not Exist Anymore * - Turned into different collectibles - Does Not Exist Anymore    List of Collectibles     Birthstones ⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒ tradable              [/spoiler]     Fruit...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Just what I was looking for. Thank you


----------



## King koopa

Just out for curiosity, does anyone know how many dark eggs were sold? They seem pretty uncommon despite not being sold for too much these days


----------



## Halloqueen

King koopa said:


> Just out for curiosity, does anyone know how many dark eggs were sold? They seem pretty uncommon despite not being sold for too much these days


65 Dark Easter Eggs have been purchased. You can check how many of each collectible exist if you click on them. Alternatively, you can click on the Search button up top, click Advanced Search, Search Items, and then put in the name of the collectible.

Each collectible has their own individual page, in the corner of which you will find Item Information. Creation Date (this is unfortunately bugged), Last Update, Duration, and Items Sold are listed.


----------



## King koopa

Halloqueen said:


> 65 Dark Easter Eggs exist. You can check how many of each collectible exist if you click on them or click on the Search button up top, click Advanced Search, Search Items, and then put in the name of the collectible.
> 
> Each collectible has their own individual page, in the corner of which you will find Item Information. Creation Date (this is unfortunately bugged), Last Update, Duration, and Items Sold are listed.


Oh, that explains it! I'll try using the search next time, thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

King koopa said:


> Oh, that explains it! I'll try using the search next time, thank you!


keep in mind that collectibles given away during events like the 12 Days of Collectibles, raffles, and other contests don't count towards that total.


I've joined the dark egg club with you and oak!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Curious, does anyone know the years the Orange Candy released?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Curious, does anyone know the years the Orange Candy released?



They came out in 2016, so there should be plenty from that time period (although the method to get them was very particular so who knows how many people participated).  It was released more publicly in 2017 so assumingly there are lots with that timestamp.  There was one released as part of a candy set in a 2018 raffle (which I coincidentally won but sold off to a friend).  In 2019, all colors were available in the Shop so there should be lots from that year as well.  In 2020 I want to say the more rare candies (Purple and Orange, possibly Blue) weren't available to purchase but could be won as part of a guessing event depending on how close the guess was.  I'm not sure how many people won Orange Candies but they exist.  There were no Orange Candies released in 2021 to my knowledge.  I think they're intended to be a little bit scarce.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm totally spitballing here, but I think 2017 probably has the best chances for the most oranges, if you wanted to do any lineup plannings by year


2016's iirc required solving some obnoxious cryptics to earn, and I can't speak for others, but I think I only got as far as earning the purple candy, myself
2017's was a simple (pricey) purchase with regular tbt during a halloween period that iirc had no new purchasable collectibles
2018's was a single winner raffle because lol, I guess, as stated above
2019's was purchasable with event currency, although it was during the event that had the new wix/pierrot candies and strange doll, so people largely gravitated towards those shiny new stuffs. plus, it had the doll bundle raffle too. so in addition, there were also of course people just pumping into that for the chance to get a weird doll for personal usage or to sell/trade for big profits
2020's, as it was a guessing thing, I can't say how close you had to be to earn it, though I would imagine it had to be decently close. though also, idr, was it possible to earn a pink candy through that event? I remember that the perfect guessers won a dark candy, but idr if pinks were possible for uber close guessers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> but idr if pinks were possible for uber close guessers



Not that it matters for this particular question but yeah they were lol


----------



## iiyyja

Asking for the price range for these collectibles: Teal House, Dark Blue House, Green House, Pink Rose, Pink Cosmos, Pink Tulip, Pink Lily. I'd also appreciate it if someone could explain or direct me to resources on the the Valentine's Day and Easter Egg events

edit: when were spring sakuras sold? do they come back every year?


----------



## Ichiban

iiyyja said:


> Asking for the price range for these collectibles: Teal House, Dark Blue House, Green House, Pink Rose, Pink Cosmos, Pink Tulip, Pink Lily.








						collectible tier list ★
					

hi guys, mog's been very busy with little time to update the thread and after some discussion we've agreed to introduce a spreadsheet by yours truly to take some of the pressure off. it works pretty much the same but i'm available more often so it'll be updated more frequently. there's also some...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



^ this list should help


----------



## Foreverfox

Anyone else notice the price of tasty cake jump up from 10 tbt to 32?


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> Anyone else notice the price of tasty cake jump up from 10 tbt to 32?



Yeah, I noticed that and didn’t know why.  I bought one anyway, LMAO.


----------



## Croconaw

Foreverfox said:


> Anyone else notice the price of tasty cake jump up from 10 tbt to 32?


Probably some glitch in the matrix. Maybe? No?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Foreverfox said:


> Anyone else notice the price of tasty cake jump up from 10 tbt to 32?


that just means it's even tastier now


----------



## King Dorado

Foreverfox said:


> Anyone else notice the price of tasty cake jump up from 10 tbt to 32?



this is due to supply chain issues.


----------



## iiyyja

does anyone know how many wix candies exist?


----------



## LambdaDelta

at least 32


----------



## BrokenSanity

Hi
I'm saving up for a chocolate cake collectiable, it's the last one for my cake trio set.
Does anyone know what's the cheapest amount I could buy one for? I checked the tier list and it's in the tier 6, 200-600 TBT range, I saw MasterM64 selling one for 450 TBT once but it's sold out now, I don't really see people selling them so I can't get a grasp on the price, anyone know?


----------



## Croconaw

BrokenSanity said:


> Hi
> I'm saving up for a chocolate cake collectiable, it's the last one for my cake trio set.
> Does anyone know what's the cheapest amount I could buy one for? I checked the tier list and it's in the tier 6, 200-600 TBT range, I saw MasterM64 selling one for 450 TBT once but it's sold out now, I don't really see people selling them so I can't get a grasp on the price, anyone know?


It depends on the seller really. I think waiting for one from MasterM64 is your safest bet since his shop typically sells at affordable prices. I haven’t seen one lower than 450 TBT. The ones I’ve seen are between 500-600 TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've always said that the rainbow feather is my absolute dream collectible, but even if that's not obtainable I'm so so very happy with this rainbow jellyfish. I was slightly disappointed with the design of the rainbow star frag (hot take, I'm not really a big fan of them, at least not as much as the feathers and balloons) so I don't really feel like I missed out there, but the rainbow jellyfish is just so nice to look at and I'm really happy I was able to win it during Camp Bell Tree. it may not be a rainbow feather but it's pretty much the next best thing!


also have to reiterate how absolutely _adorable _the dino plush is. whoever designed it is a genius.


----------



## toadsworthy

are there still collectibles in 2022?


----------



## amemome

Hi, does anyone know when the red, white, and yellow cosmos collectibles appear in the shop? I see they're extremely common-tier but I don't recall ever seeing cosmos for sale...


----------



## moo_nieu

amemome said:


> Hi, does anyone know when the red, white, and yellow cosmos collectibles appear in the shop? I see they're extremely common-tier but I don't recall ever seeing cosmos for sale...


i think they are restocked whenever staff decides to. im not sure if theres a set release time for them, but maybe they will come back in spring?


----------



## Mutti

Will coco’s ever be re released? I an on a constant hunt for a full row of her


----------



## Croconaw

Mutti said:


> Will coco’s ever be re released? I an on a constant hunt for a full row of her


Coco seems to be the rarest of the villager collectibles. I don’t recall ever seeing a Coco for sale.


----------



## Sharksheep

Are they going to be giftable this year?











						TBT's Turkey Day
					

congratulations to all the winners!!! 🥰



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## skarmoury

Sharksheep said:


> Are they going to be giftable this year?
> 
> View attachment 430622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT's Turkey Day
> 
> 
> congratulations to all the winners!!! 🥰
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


I made a CTS around last week asking about it, they haven't responded yet!  Hoping they be giftable soon ahhh


----------



## BrokenSanity

So for the economy of TBT, will event collectiables become less valuable when their respective event is close by? What I mean is, most of the Christmas collectiables don't seem to be worth much, I'm assuming this is because the event wasn't long ago? Easter is approaching, will the eggs become somewhat less valuable if we are given a chance to get these egg collectiables again?


----------



## LambdaDelta

ignoring that eggs have actually spiked a ton over the years, the only times we've ever had repeat egg collectibles sans the annual golden easter egg was for the 2014-15 events period

the 2013 egg was rereleased during the 2014 egg hunt with three other new tradeable eggs, and all the 2013+14 eggs were rereleased for the 2015 egg hunt with one other new tradeable egg

after that, every egg hunt has always had a completely new selection of tradeable eggs, no rereleases


----------



## King Dorado

ah yes, the great egg trading hysteria of 2016 when for the first time the prior egg collectibles were not re-upped in the event (except for the generic easter egg).  i remember the madness of that day well.  people put their entire inventories out for offer at the curb in a desperate search for those togepi and yoshi eggs that had been unexpectedly discontinued.  people offered their entire tbt bells savings for one scrap of a measly wario egg.  the chaos.  the desperation.  the horror. the horror!


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh yeah, 2016 had a single egg rerelease too, didn't it?

not sure how I forgot, since I'm pretty sure I have one of those 2016 regular easter eggs


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I hope they re-release the eggs because there are sooo many very cool and amazing ones!!


----------



## Midoriya

**me who wasn't here in 2016 and also wasn't trying to get egg collectibles at that time**

That's a cool story, though.


----------



## BrokenSanity

What about the Moonlight Halloweaster Egg? It's my favorite egg, will I be able to get one from halloween this year?


----------



## Foreverfox

BrokenSanity said:


> What about the Moonlight Halloweaster Egg? It's my favorite egg, will I be able to get one from halloween this year? View attachment 431366


No telling, but they pop up occasionally on the marketplace.


----------



## LambdaDelta

BrokenSanity said:


> What about the Moonlight Halloweaster Egg? It's my favorite egg, will I be able to get one from halloween this year? View attachment 431366


none of the halloweaster eggs have been rereleased during the halloween periods thus far, but they're also still very new (oldest ones being 2020), so it's possible

or they could just do like the occasional easter egg rereleases outside of easter and just plop 5 down for all your event currency in like the christmas event shop or something. keep the scarcity, but allow people the chance to still get if they missed and want



Mr_Keroppi said:


> I hope they re-release the eggs because there are sooo many very cool and amazing ones!!


I'd just like a bunch of rereleases to be able to catch a break lol

anticipating for another full set of new eggs outside of the golden one though


----------



## Sheep Villager

I'm eternally hoping for a fresh feather re-release. The cool feather last Christmas gave me some hope, but we'll see.

Honestly I welcome any and all re-releases though since I hate things retiring.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I have become good at learning the economy value of items worths in other places, I'm hoping one day I can finally get a grasp on good buying and selling prices for collectiables on TBT  (I'm using the tier list but Y'know it's still more complicated then that)
Once again I need help with worth from someone who has better knowledge of collecitables, Is the 600 TBT I'm trying to reach gonna be enough to buy a Ice Cream Swirl or is that a lowball? I know it's in tier 5, 600-1.5K TBT range but I haven't seen one being sold yet, how do I know if it's worth in the couple hundreds or if it's worth over a thousand?


----------



## LadyDestani

BrokenSanity said:


> I have become good at learning the economy value of items worths in other places, I'm hoping one day I can finally get a grasp on good buying and selling prices for collectiables on TBT  (I'm using the tier list but Y'know it's still more complicated then that)
> Once again I need help with worth from someone who has better knowledge of collecitables, Is the 600 TBT I'm trying to reach gonna be enough to buy a Ice Cream Swirl or is that a lowball? I know it's in tier 5, 600-1.5K TBT range but I haven't seen one being sold yet, how do I know if it's worth in the couple hundreds or if it's worth over a thousand?


I'm not really an expert either, but my understanding is that the higher the collectible is listed within that tier, the higher its value is. So a collectible at the bottom of Tier 5 would cost an average of about 600 TBT, while a collectible at the top of Tier 5 would be about 1.5K TBT. The rest of the collectibles in the middle would fall somewhere within that range based on how high they are listed. The Ice Cream Swirl seems to be around the middle so it's probably close to 1K TBT, but it's all subjective. You can find sellers who just want to unload the item and are willing to take less or there could be others who want a little more to make them willing to part with it. The tier list is basically a guide made based on the average of past sales so individual sales may vary.


----------



## BrokenSanity

The collectiable creation date thing is currently broken(because for MOST collectiables it says created in 1969 and I think we all know that's inaccurate ) Can someone please tell me when the staff(or whoever makes them) created the birthstones and what the oldest possible date in existence is for a March Birthstone? Thank you!


----------



## ~Kilza~

BrokenSanity said:


> The collectiable creation date thing is currently broken(because for MOST collectiables it says created in 1969 and I think we all know that's inaccurate ) Can someone please tell me when the staff(or whoever makes them) created the birthstones and what the oldest possible date in existence is for a March Birthstone? Thank you!


Just fyi, it's not broken, the creation date was just never migrated over from vBulletin to XenForo (maybe it was never set in vBulletin, idk what the collectible's data structure would've been back then), so it ends up defaulting to the start of Unix time (January 1, 1970, which then becomes December 31, 1969 after time zone conversion). A bit unfortunate when you're looking for that info, but it is what it is.

Anyways, from looking it up, birthstones were first introduced in September 2013. The earliest date for March birthstones appears to be March 11, 2014.


----------



## Rika092

How long has it been since the last spring sakura stock? or.. should I ask if there's been ANY restocks since the initial release?
Really hoping to get one but I don't see them in the resale market very often...


----------



## Midoriya

Rika092 said:


> How long has it been since the last spring sakura stock? or.. should I ask if there's been ANY restocks since the initial release?
> Really hoping to get one but I don't see them in the resale market very often...



I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure there haven't been any restocks since they released in 2019.  I've been trying to get some back, but they're difficult to obtain.


----------



## Tiffany

I'm pretty new to collectible trading, so far just looking at threads, I have seen a couple of times where people offer to trade art for a collectible, what does that mean? Thanks


----------



## BrokenSanity

Tiffany said:


> I'm pretty new to collectible trading, so far just looking at threads, I have seen a couple of times where people offer to trade art for a collectible, what does that mean? Thanks


Some people will draw you something if you sell them the collectiable they want/date trade with them/ trade them the collectiable they want
We have a lot of wonderful artists who work very hard on their art and these people are giving people a chance to obtain art with them if they are interested in trading/selling collectiables with them.
Art is also worth TBT, some people like me are also offering art for collectiables to increase our offer price if we don't have enough TBT the art makes up for it.


----------



## Tiffany

BrokenSanity said:


> Some people will draw you something if you sell them the collectiable they want/date trade with them/ trade them the collectiable they want
> We have a lot of wonderful artists who work very hard on their art and these people are giving people a chance to obtain art with them if they are interested in trading/selling collectiables with them.
> Art is also worth TBT, some people like me are also offering art for collectiables to increase our offer price if we don't have enough TBT the art makes up for it.


Thank you! I had no idea about any of this, not that i can draw more than stick figures lol


----------



## BrokenSanity

Anyone by any chance know what spring bloom eggs are currently going for?
I've been seeing more of the other eggs being sold so I don't know what the spring bloom eggs are worth.


----------



## BakaRina

BrokenSanity said:


> Anyone by any chance know what spring bloom eggs are currently going for?
> I've been seeing more of the other eggs being sold so I don't know what the spring bloom eggs are worth.


I was told about 2.8k-3k tbt when I brought mines.


----------



## LambdaDelta

2.8-3k sounds about right, per past egg hunt eggs of similar egg currency value


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I really wish we could gift the summer shell collectible to other users, I never use mine and if I was able to I would be selling it rn lol


----------



## Croconaw

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really wish we could gift the summer shell collectible to other users, I never use mine and if I was able to I would be selling it rn lol


Same, lol. I wish the Ocean Pearl and the Red Super Star (for Camp TBT and TBTWC) were giftable lol. They’re nice memories of participating in those events, but I think a lot can be done with the Pearl, at least. I would be willing to let it go.


----------



## LambdaDelta

the pearl and star are absolutely never gonna be giftable, but maybe the shell will be (no sooner than a summer event this year though and only for the blue variant)


----------



## Sheep Villager

If anyone is looking for 2022 flowers, pansies just cycled out and tulips cycled in.


----------



## ryuk

not sure if it’s ok to post this here but i really want different variants of the chocolate cake, specifically one with pink frosting (strawberry cake?)

that would be too cute


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Is there a list somewhere of the dates different collectables released? I am curious to see what collectables released before Sep 9, 2014.


----------



## LadyDestani

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is there a list somewhere of the dates different collectables released? I am curious to see what collectables released before Sep 9, 2014.


This thread hasn't been updated in a few years but it should help you with the dates for older collectibles.






						Collectible Timeline - Line-up Help Thread (Live)
					

Have you ever looked at your collectible line-up and wondered what you could possibly do to spruce it up/ refresh it, but have no clue what is possible to make? Ever wonder would possible collectible could go between that sweet feather and blue balloon? All these questions and more can be...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I know some collectibles are not tradable but do they ever come back? A long time ago I saw a set of collectibles of the ACHHD and ACNL icons and they were not tradeable.... Will they ever come back    wasnt there an NH one as well???


----------



## Sheep Villager

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I know some collectibles are not tradable but do they ever come back? A long time ago I saw a set of collectibles of the ACHHD and ACNL icons and they were not tradeable.... Will they ever come back    wasnt there an NH one as well???



Those collectibles you're talking about are extremely unlikely to come back, so I wouldn't hold up hopes of ever getting them. As far as I know they were released when the games came out as a celebration thing. Sort of an achievement you could pick up and say 'Hey I was here when this happened!'. Re-releasing them would pretty much nullify that.

If I'm incorrect then mods or older forum members are welcome to correct me, but this is how I remember the NH icon going.

Other non-tradeable collectibles are typically contest prizes for winning staff nomination or placing in the top 3 of a contest. Some of them have come back over time in newer contests as awards.


----------



## LambdaDelta

the happy home designer collectible was for the game's na release celebration, while the new leaf collectible was for the 5th anniversary celebration mini-event for the game (based upon its original jp release)

but yeah, neither are very likely to ever return


----------



## themysterybidder

What I want to know is, will be ever see a Buck collectible?


----------



## LambdaDelta

if future ones get decided based on general popularity, definitely not anytime soon


----------



## Croconaw

themysterybidder said:


> What I want to know is, will be ever see a Buck collectible?


We had polls for villager collectibles. I wasn’t active during these polls, so I’m unsure how these villagers were decided. Here is an example of one of the polls. I’m crossing my fingers for another dog villager. There is a chance we could see these polls come back, but I’m not sure when.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I can't seem to find the post that had all the collectables listed that exist. I was curious to see all of the bell tree patches since they seem to be very detailed.


----------



## digimon

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I can't seem to find the post that had all the collectables listed that exist. I was curious to see all of the bell tree patches since they seem to be very detailed.



there's a thread here that's maintained by @/Jacob ! it's up to date aside from the latest fair collectibles :3


----------



## Mutti

Anyone have a estimate on how much the lily of the valley collectable would sell for tbt currently?


----------



## Bluebellie

What event were the star fragments given out? I feel like it was a recent event and I think I participated in it, but I don’t remember going for the star fragments.


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> What event were the star fragments given out? I feel like it was a recent event and I think I participated in it, but I don’t remember going for the star fragments.


they’re from the 2020 tbt fair!


----------



## Bluebellie

xara said:


> they’re from the 2020 tbt fair!


Gotcha! I went for the three plushies instead. Now I remember.


----------



## Croconaw

Bluebellie said:


> Gotcha! I went for the three plushies instead. Now I remember.


There was also a re-release of the star fragments during the holiday market event. You could get the Red and the Green Star Fragment.


----------



## Emolga59

digimon said:


> there's a thread here that's maintained by @/Jacob ! it's up to date aside from the latest fair collectibles :3


I kinda wish they'd pin that thread, it's great especially when ur looking for images of certain collectibles!


----------



## Bagelbagon

have there been any snow bunny and tortimer re-releases since 2019? thanks


----------



## S.J.

Bagelbagon said:


> have there been any snow bunny and tortimer re-releases since 2019? thanks



Snow bunnies were re-released during the Christmas 2021 event, but I'm not sure about Tortimer.


----------



## IonicKarma

S.J. said:


> Snow bunnies were re-released during the Christmas 2021 event, but I'm not sure about Tortimer.


there also were 5 released during Valentines of 2021 as part of the mini event


----------



## BrokenSanity

What is the newest year in existence for the cake collectable? (No, I am not talking about the cheap tasty cake you can buy in the shop nor am I talking about the chocolate cake I'm talking about the regular plain old cake)


----------



## MasterM64

BrokenSanity said:


> What is the newest year in existence for the cake collectable? (No, I am not talking about the cheap tasty cake you can buy in the shop nor am I talking about the chocolate cake I'm talking about the regular plain old cake)



From what I can tell getting many Cakes traded to my shop, 2019 is the last year that Cake was re-released. I believe it was for TBT’s anniversary if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## BrokenSanity

MasterM64 said:


> From what I can tell getting many Cakes traded to my shop, 2019 is the last year that Cake was re-released. I believe it was for TBT’s anniversary if my memory serves me correctly.


Thank you so much!
I may consider date trading my cake set to the newest dates possible for them(in this case 2022 for the tasty and chocolate cake and then 2019 for the cake) depending on how hard it is to find a cake with that date


----------



## Croconaw

BrokenSanity said:


> Thank you so much!
> I may consider date trading my cake set to the newest dates possible for them(in this case 2022 for the tasty and chocolate cake and then 2019 for the cake) depending on how hard it is to find a cake with that date


I’ve had a 2019 cake at one point. It shouldn’t be too difficult to find. Good luck finding one with your desired date.


----------



## Bluebellie

Were swamp potions released in 2020?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Bluebellie said:


> Were swamp potions released in 2020?


I could've sworn the Trick or Treat portion of the 2020 halloween event had a swamp potion as a possible thing you could win. The event had random prizes though so I don't know if anyone actually pulled a swamp potion from that event or not.

Unfortunately the 2020 halloween boards are private so I couldn't check if anyone won one. (or if I'm remembering correctly...)

Regardless I'd imagine if trick or treat era potions are out there they're very rare so I wouldn't bank too much on finding one. I personally can't remember any other 2020 swamp potions...


----------



## Bluebellie

Sheep Villager said:


> I could've sworn the Trick or Treat portion of the 2020 halloween event had a swamp potion as a possible thing you could win. The event had random prizes though so I don't know if anyone actually pulled a swamp potion from that event or not.
> 
> Unfortunately the 2020 halloween boards are private so I couldn't check if anyone won one. (or if I'm remembering correctly...)
> 
> Regardless I'd imagine if trick or treat era potions are out there they're very rare so I wouldn't bank too much on finding one. I personally can't remember any other 2020 swamp potions...


Thanks! How unfortunate. I’m hoping there’s some out there.  I  have a bloodshot from 2020, and I figured maybe the swamp might have been released then as well.


----------



## Coach

Yeah 2020 was the year with the contests that randomly gave a certain amount of participants each reward. I checked old dms and I found something about it being a 2% chance for the potions(each one of the 4, presumably) in the sig / avatar design event. iirc that 2% was entered users and not chance, meaning there were definitely a couple distributed!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Do the Halloween collectables come back every year or new ones every time like Easter or a mixture of both?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BrokenSanity said:


> Do the Halloween collectables come back every year or new ones every time like Easter or a mixture of both?


It’s often a mixture, although it varies what exactly is reissued.  They tend to make the rarer collectibles hard to get, or have it so there’s only enough currency to get new collectibles or old collectibles but not necessarily both.  Who knows with the upcoming event though, since we get new things to do every year


----------



## Merielle

Does anybody know what years Black and White feathers have been released?


----------



## Jacob

Merielle said:


> Does anybody know what years Black and White feathers have been released?



White Feather - 2013, 2014, 2016 (3 fairs)
Black Feather - 2016 (1 fair)


----------



## Zakira

Does any one know how often they change which flowers are available in the shop? This has probably been answered before but I couldn't find it.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Do purple candies older then October 2016 even exist? It says purple candy was originally a prize from 2016's Woods Expedition(dunno what that is..) so I don't know if it's that old but if they do exist I don't know how hard it would be to find a purple candy just purchased a few days before my blue candy so I can squeeze it in the back
I'm starting to doubt ever finding one since whenever I find someone who owns a purple candy I go and check the date they have and sure enough it's just a another 2021 purple candy which is waaaaayyy too new
should I first try and get a newer blue candy so it would be easier to have more purple candy date options?
Maybe the candies will be released this year?
Date trading a set is so confusing


----------



## LambdaDelta

purple and orange candies were 2016 debuts, yeah. and iirc they were given out in a big batch, so I don't think dates will be all that different


----------



## BrokenSanity

Back with another date/question about my lineup
so I have this single lineup idea I'm trying to make and it's almost done




Hopefully people can see what I am trying to do
I'm trying to get the cakes on either side and then a cake in the middle with the ice cream swirl and popsicle in between them
it doesn't matter the order as long as it's cake - pop/swirl - cake - pop/swirl - cake 
I've been struggling with dates so I know tasty cakes can have like any date, I have seen chocolate cakes with 2022, 2016, 2014 and 2013 dates so far, I have seen cakes with 2013, 2014, 2015 and 2019 dates and then popsicle and ice cream swirl I've seen they come from summer of 2014. Is it possible to do this lineup and stick a cake(any one of them) in the middle?


----------



## MasterM64

BrokenSanity said:


> Back with another date/question about my lineup
> so I have this single lineup idea I'm trying to make and it's almost done
> View attachment 463345
> Hopefully people can see what I am trying to do
> I'm trying to get the cakes on either side and then a cake in the middle with the ice cream swirl and popsicle in between them
> it doesn't matter the order as long as it's cake - pop/swirl - cake - pop/swirl - cake
> I've been struggling with dates so I know tasty cakes can have like any date, I have seen chocolate cakes with 2022, 2016, 2014 and 2013 dates so far, I have seen cakes with 2013, 2014, 2015 and 2019 dates and then popsicle and ice cream swirl I've seen they come from summer of 2014. Is it possible to do this lineup and stick a cake(any one of them) in the middle?



I’m not sure if there was a Choco Cake restock during that time (wasn’t active then), but I think the regular Cake was like the Tasty Cake then where it could be bought any time.


----------



## BrokenSanity

MasterM64 said:


> I’m not sure if there was a Choco Cake restock during that time (wasn’t active then), but I think the regular Cake was like the Tasty Cake then where it could be bought any time.


so you mean I can either stick a tasty or regular cake in the middle and then it will work?


----------



## MasterM64

BrokenSanity said:


> so you mean I can either stick a tasty or regular cake in the middle and then it will work?



Just the regular Cake most likely since Tasty Cakes didn’t exist then (just mentioned Tasty Cake in my previous post since regular Cake had the same sort of availability then to my knowledge) and I’m not sure if there was a Choco Cake restock around that time as well.


----------



## skarmoury

BrokenSanity said:


> Back with another date/question about my lineup
> so I have this single lineup idea I'm trying to make and it's almost done
> View attachment 463345
> Hopefully people can see what I am trying to do
> I'm trying to get the cakes on either side and then a cake in the middle with the ice cream swirl and popsicle in between them
> it doesn't matter the order as long as it's cake - pop/swirl - cake - pop/swirl - cake
> I've been struggling with dates so I know tasty cakes can have like any date, I have seen chocolate cakes with 2022, 2016, 2014 and 2013 dates so far, I have seen cakes with 2013, 2014, 2015 and 2019 dates and then popsicle and ice cream swirl I've seen they come from summer of 2014. Is it possible to do this lineup and stick a cake(any one of them) in the middle?


You probably could with a regular cake (tasty cakes weren't introduced until later on, and choco cakes had specific restock times)... but imo it'll be difficult since it's a tight squeeze in between the ice creams, and these collectibles are old so a number of them are with users who aren't active anymore. Still, I'd probably give it a try if I were you, but I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Jacob

BrokenSanity said:


> Back with another date/question about my lineup
> so I have this single lineup idea I'm trying to make and it's almost done
> View attachment 463345
> Hopefully people can see what I am trying to do
> I'm trying to get the cakes on either side and then a cake in the middle with the ice cream swirl and popsicle in between them
> it doesn't matter the order as long as it's cake - pop/swirl - cake - pop/swirl - cake
> I've been struggling with dates so I know tasty cakes can have like any date, I have seen chocolate cakes with 2022, 2016, 2014 and 2013 dates so far, I have seen cakes with 2013, 2014, 2015 and 2019 dates and then popsicle and ice cream swirl I've seen they come from summer of 2014. Is it possible to do this lineup and stick a cake(any one of them) in the middle?


Your best bet is to look for a popsicle or swirl that was awarded during some kind of collectible raffle for a Christmas event or something like that in 2018-2022 (I'm not sure exactly what events had this). There are at least public record for those. Finding someone who purchased a cake in between 2014 ice creams will be next to impossible.

For example, I somehow ended up with a 2021 ice cream swirl (Sadly, I am unwilling to part with it, but I am confident there are other dates out there!)

Edit: I apologize, from the looks of it there are only 1 of each ice cream/popsicle that have a date other than 2014. There's still a popsicle with a 2021 date from the 6 Days of Scavenging collectible raffle floating around somewhere. I'm not sure who has it! 

[Event Thread]


----------



## BrokenSanity

Thank you for your help MasterM64, Jacob and skarmoury yeah I was thinking even if a cake with a date that can fit in the middle exists it would be really hard to find one with that date since most people who have a cake that old are from the New Leaf era and probably haven't logged on in years
that is interesting I didn't know you could obtain a ice cream swirl or popsicle from 2021 if I could actually get that popsicle with that date another cute single lineup would be to get a ice cream swirl at the back, the popsicle in the front and the three cakes in the middle
but unfortunately I'm not sure who owns that 2021 popsicle or if it's still in circulation
anyways it seems this lineup isn't exactly impossible to do but it's very tricky, hmm I'll have to think of another lineup idea that includes my cakes and summer sweets.


----------



## skarmoury

I should probably ask here, but what‘s a good halloween collectible from late 2018 to 2019? I need something in between my pink candy and blue candy to replace my trophy  I wasn’t active much at that time so idk what collecitbles were released.


----------



## LadyDestani

skarmoury said:


> I should probably ask here, but what‘s a good halloween collectible from late 2018 to 2019? I need something in between my pink candy and blue candy to replace my trophy  I wasn’t active much at that time so idk what collecitbles were released.


These are the ones that I know exist in that date range: Ancient Candle, Voodoo Doll, Jack, and Purple Bat Potion. I assume the Pumpkin Cupcake may also have been re-released in 2018 with the others from that group.

I see that you've already got a Purple Bat Potion in your top row. I'm not sure if there's an Eerie Star Potion with a date later than your Friday the 13th candy to replace it if you wanted to move the Bat Potion to the bottom row. Just trying to think of options with your pink/purple/blue color scheme in mind.

Also, although it's not a Halloween collectible, the Nightmare Egg could work if you have one. But if not, I know they're really expensive and hard to find.


----------



## skarmoury

LadyDestani said:


> These are the ones that I know exist in that date range: Ancient Candle, Voodoo Doll, Jack, and Purple Bat Potion. I assume the Pumpkin Cupcake may also have been re-released in 2018 with the others from that group.
> 
> I see that you've already got a Purple Bat Potion in your top row. I'm not sure if there's an Eerie Star Potion with a date later than your Friday the 13th candy to replace it if you wanted to move the Bat Potion to the bottom row. Just trying to think of options with your pink/purple/blue color scheme in mind.
> 
> Also, although it's not a Halloween collectible, the Nightmare Egg could work if you have one. But if not, I know they're really expensive and hard to find.


Thank you so much for the info!! I'll try to find an ancient candle or voodoo doll within those dates :]


----------



## Bagelbagon

has there ever been confirmation by the staff that the blue summer shell will be made giftable?


----------



## S.J.

Bagelbagon said:


> has there ever been confirmation by the staff that the blue summer shell will be made giftable?



This is what Justin mentioned last month in the “Collectibles Hub” discord. 


Spoiler


----------



## Bluebellie

Which of the new Halloween collectibles  fall somewhere in the  3k price range?


----------



## magicaldonkey

Bluebellie said:


> Which of the new Halloween collectibles  fall somewhere in the  3k price range?



maybe the fancy kitty plush?? i saw that one sold for 4K but idk if one has been sold for around that much since

thank goodness a rainbow candy does not fall into that price range lmao




jadetine said:


> Sold my Ghostly Gold by purchasing these items in exchange for the listed tbt:
> Shadow Kitty Plush for 1800 tbt
> Angel Wings Potion x2 for 2700 tbt each


edit - the above


----------



## Bagelbagon

I've looked around and haven't seen a collectable page for the green or blue mailbox. Do they still exist? If they do, are they or the purple mailbox giftable? Thanks!


----------



## MasterM64

Bagelbagon said:


> I've looked around and haven't seen a collectable page for the green or blue mailbox. Do they still exist? If they do, are they or the purple mailbox giftable? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 467740View attachment 467741View attachment 467742



I didn't even know there was a green or blue mailbox in existence, but it has been a while since mailboxes were a thing to get. I personally have the Silver Mailbox and it is not giftable/tradeable (doesn't have an option on the inventory page) so I don't think the Purple Mailbox is able to be gifted/traded either.


----------



## Foreverfox

Bagelbagon said:


> I've looked around and haven't seen a collectable page for the green or blue mailbox. Do they still exist? If they do, are they or the purple mailbox giftable? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 467740View attachment 467741View attachment 467742


I don’t think those are actual collectibles, I think they’re old forum extensions. Like how you can get extensions for an animated avatar, etc. There used to be a mailbox limit, I believe, and those are the icons for Large mailbox extensions.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> I didn't even know there was a green or blue mailbox in existence


afaik, they never were. if they learned about these via jacob's collectibles list thing, they actually come from my own extracting them via some url manipulation on tbt back when we were still on vbulletin

no idea if these made the jump to xenforo, but for all I can tell, they were mailboxes whose designs were made, but never actually put to use

though of note, there were also several 'envelope' add-ons that were like this too: image in the database, but no item slot that used it


----------



## BrokenSanity

Do 2018 Tasty Cakes

 exist?


----------



## MasterM64

BrokenSanity said:


> Do 2018 Tasty CakesView attachment 468365 exist?



Considering when they were first released, they should exist, but I think 2018 was a slump year activity-wise if memory serves me correctly. A good implication of that is the Easter event that year and how few certain eggs from that year exist (like the Aurora Egg).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

MasterM64 said:


> Considering when they were first released, they should exist, but I think 2018 was a slump year activity-wise if memory serves me correctly. A good implication of that is the Easter event that year and how few certain eggs from that year exist (like the Aurora Egg).


The Aurora egg is pretty awesome. What is the likelihood of re-releases of collectibles? Like I know it happens, but I've also heard that some won't be re-releases. I guess I'm asking what kinds of factors are involved or is it just whatever the staff feels is necessary?


----------



## MasterM64

MiniPocketWorld said:


> The Aurora egg is pretty awesome. What is the likelihood of re-releases of collectibles? Like I know it happens, but I've also heard that some won't be re-releases. I guess I'm asking what kinds of factors are involved or is it just whatever the staff feels is necessary?



It definitely is, definitely a shame how few people got it! I’m not sure about that since only Staff can speak the factors, but from observation, it appears that re-releases are usually tied to an event by circumstance due to theme like the Frost Egg during the Christmas event in the past for example. Even with that, there are numerous eggs that have yet to see  a re-release like the Waluigi Egg and Zen Eggs being great examples of that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

nobody knows, but best chance for egg rereleases tends to be during the winter event. of which aurora egg does fit a winter aesthetic, so


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I haven't really been paying attention to collectible sales lately, what is the estimated value of the butterfly wand as of now? I also wonder if it'll become one of those sought-after collectibles like the Celeste plush?


----------



## BrokenSanity

xSuperMario64x said:


> I haven't really been paying attention to collectible sales lately, what is the estimated value of the butterfly wand as of now? I also wonder if it'll become one of those sought-after collectibles like the Celeste plush?


I'm not really sure but I traded a butterfly wand for my strange doll (10K+ TBT value) so there's that.


----------



## honeyaura

Hi guys, I’m just getting back into collectible trading. Can anyone give me an estimated value for this pink feather? 



I remember there being a mega post of estimated values for all collectibles a few years ago (?) and having difficulty finding it lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

honeyaura said:


> Hi guys, I’m just getting back into collectible trading. Can anyone give me an estimated value for this pink feather? View attachment 469079
> 
> I remember there being a mega post of estimated values for all collectibles a few years ago (?) and having difficulty finding it lol



It was this one, right?  It doesn’t have the information directly on the post anymore, but there’s a helpful spreadsheet. 






						collectible tier list ★
					

hi guys, mog's been very busy with little time to update the thread and after some discussion we've agreed to introduce a spreadsheet by yours truly to take some of the pressure off. it works pretty much the same but i'm available more often so it'll be updated more frequently. there's also some...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## honeyaura

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> It was this one, right?  It doesn’t have the information directly on the post anymore, but there’s a helpful spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collectible tier list ★
> 
> 
> hi guys, mog's been very busy with little time to update the thread and after some discussion we've agreed to introduce a spreadsheet by yours truly to take some of the pressure off. it works pretty much the same but i'm available more often so it'll be updated more frequently. there's also some...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Omg YES thank you so much!  I’ll make sure to save this lol


----------

